# Easy Times



## Zenkiki (Mar 18, 2019)

Gangs rule the cities. The year is 1924,bootlegging is a common practice and another shipment of the sweet wine and hard liquor comes in late a night while the speakeasy is partying down in the basement of the barber shop in the ghetto neighborhood in the outskirts of Chicago. The club beneath the barber shop was filled with the sounds of people drinking and enjoying themselves, but for the person who owns it was watching them having fun from her office on the second story over looking the the backside of the singer. The white feline smiles seeing all the money being passed around and even more valuable was drugs.

She steps away from the window and turns her attention to the mouse in the chair in front of her desk. “now… how many times have I told you that you owe me something?” The mouse tried to speak but she was cut off. “I saved you from MS23.”

The mouse blurts out, “Sabrina! You did save me but I cannot risk risk my life for something I don't believe in.” The cat shakes her head.

“That isn't the answer I was looking for. Do I need to break a bone or two?” She sits down on her right so her golden eye was the more visible of the two and her blue right eye wasnt in veiw. “you know I might send you to family to be taught a lesson.”

The mouse shakes in fear now. “no! Please! I'll help you, I just hope I dont run into my family while I'm betraying them.” Sabrina smiles at her. “good girl. Now get out of here and lead MS23 to the docks so we can deal with them.” The mouse got up and stumbles out into the hall to head down stairs and out the door. Sabrina sits down on her couch waiting for her contacts to arrive at the bar table.



(Okay so this is the intro post to a rp I hope will be able to be open to the whole site. Once we figure out who is interested and who they will be in the story. So if you are interested I will take up to 4 people outside of the Mafia family Sabrina is apart of. There will be certain people that can fill that role because it suits their style better. There will be gangs, blood, violence, and other mature things associated with gangs and the New York Mafia.


Rules:

This is open to everyone interested I only ask you talk about it before you hop right in and let me bring you in if you are not apart of the initial 4.

Keep it pg13 and abide by the faf rules. You can do adult stuff in private, and just say so and so did a thing.

You can write as much or as little as you want, but I would suggest atleast enough to actually get some development on your character. I will be leading most of what happens so please dont bring up that there is a npc there because so and so reason. I want everything to have interconnected stories.

This first couple people post who your character is, a basic who they are personality wise and then a you can post why you are at the bar, how did you get my rare message. Why you and you can go until you sit down at a table.

 If you want to join PM me your character info and then I'll work on bringing you into the story, just dont say where you are or why until I bring you in.

If anyone has questions ask. I dont know everything and. I am sure I missed something in this post.)


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Mar 19, 2019)

Wulf and his date walked into the speakeasy.   He was a gray wolf in a pin striped suit and a Fedora.   She was a smoking hot wolfess in a slinky black number. 

They bypassed the line of customers waiting to get in when Wulf greeted the huge ape personally.   "How's the missus Joey?" he asked him.   They exchanged a few pleasentries and Wulf slipped Joey a few bills.   Joey opened the velvet rope for them.

Inside was a heady mix of music,  hubbub and liquor.   They took a table,  and the sexy wolfess asked, in a nasally Chicago voice,  "Now why is we here agin?"

Wulf put his hand on hers,  kissing her cheek.  With his own gangster drawl he answered  "My good friend, Sabrina,  said to be here at 8. And I always,  always return a favor. "

Wulf and Sabrina had worked together before.   Not only was he in the business of flipping houses and buying property,  but Wulf had also been proven to be handy with a gun.... And a shovel. 

Wulf ordered the two of them drinks,  and the two started canoodling as they waited for the Kitty-in-Charge to appear.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Mar 19, 2019)

(I want in on this, mafia AU's are my jam!)

*Character*: Zachariah Higgsely

*Species*: Fox

*Age*: 26

*Bio:* Used to live in Atchafalaya, Louisiana where he learned to hide and cower from invading Dead Men, zombies that are only found in Blackwell Bayou, his birthplace. He moved away to pursue a career and a better life, leaving his friends behind. But not before discovering the secret of Blackwell, and the horrifying demon known as Umbra who resides over it. Umbra "Gifted" him with immortality by stealing his soul and binding it to a shot gun. Zach left the shot gun with his best friend Peter, a Rabbit who cares deeply for him, and headed off to Chicago to try to lead a normal life with his newfound "gift". 

*Personality*: Zachariah is very timid and always cautious about the people he meets, he doesn't trust people easily, but also has an odd sense of security knowing he can't die at all. He is easy to get along with, so long as you don't give him a reason to distrust you.

....................
Zachariah sat at a table in the corner of the dark, sultry speakeasy. He usually didn't hit up joints like this, and if Peter were here, he'd have a fit with him even crossing paths with folk like these. But, as the fox sipped on a glass of gin and seltzer, he had to admit that the Beast in charge of this whole operation knew how to throw a classy get together. Some Beasts around him, all dressed up in their finest attire it seemed, danced and talked and laughed. He sat alone, but not too alone as he smiled at the inquiring guests here and there. 

The note he found that had been safely tucked under his paw when he first woke up in the alley down the street, was now folded in his left breast pocket in the only tweed jacket he owned. He ripped the school insignia that had been stitched onto it, as it had been the very reason he was laying in a dark alley that night. He had been walking home, away from the school, headed for the only off campus dormitories the administration provided for low income students. He was jumped from behind by an Otter, or at least he looked like one in the dim light the moon gave. The Otter had help from an unusually burly Rabbit, and that's the story of how he lost his wallet, and his student ID on his second week at attending Harrison Gools College. 

He had to hold in a dissatisfied grimace as a handsome Tiger waved at him from across the room. He could feel the small note like a stone in his pocket, slightly weighing him down. He remembered reading it the first time he felt the rough parchment. 

_"I saw you." _It said. _"I know where they struck you when the Rabbit pulled that knife out. You should be dead, not alive at all. I know this now, and I could spread it like wildfire at that little school of yours. Come to the Barbershop on 45th, and enter the Basement. I want you there, and want you to be as inconspicious as possible."
_
Whoever had been spying on him when he was mugged in the ally had given him a small little note. A note that felt more and more like his death sentence the longer it sat in his pocket. He took a swig from his glass, the seltzer burned his throat as it got down to the last bubbly. His eyes skirted to the top of the speakesy, glaring holes at the office that housed the owner, he form silouhouetted against the glass.
_
Yep. A real classy get together. _


----------



## HopeTLioness (Mar 20, 2019)

Oooo, I want in! I have a character that needs development. owo


----------



## Zenkiki (Mar 22, 2019)

Sabrina opens the desk in her office, the top drawer sliding out to reveal her normal papers and a specially crafted  .45 pistol with a silencer (which doesn't make it entirely quiet, silencers reduce the flash they make as well as reducing the intensity of the sound.) She sets the handgun on her dash and then works her claws into the bottom of it to eventually work the hidden compartment divider out. Inside it was a file folder and she took it out of the desk then refit the divider back in and closes the desk.
She grabs the gun and slips it into her jacket, which she then puts on herself. The jacket was one of fine leather and had fur all around the edges. Sabrina opens the door which lead to the back of the office and then proceeded down the hallway and came out down the stairs like anyone else would. Sabrina grabs a bottle of wine from the bartender and then proceeds to sit in a table in the corner of the room. She waits for all the right folk to get up and sit with her before she  begin talking about why they are here.
Her eyes scan each one of them deeply. Wulf wasn't long as he knew what she looked like. The others however were another deal. She noticed the monkey's strange appearance and it was a stark contrast to her own. And her eyes followed him for a while, before moving onto the fox. Her eyes were watching him seeing how he sat alone but was protecting himself by sitting with his back turned to everyone, much like herself. The way he sat told her he was the one that had been mugged and she had told her 'workers' to look for more people.
@Wulf Canavar @Rimna @Liseran Thistle


----------



## HopeTLioness (Mar 23, 2019)

Entering the bar from under the barber shop, is a lion with cream fur and aquamarine eyes. His mane are long feathers with a gradation from icy blue to the roots up til cerulean blue towards the tips. His attire is a navy blue suit with a black shirt, white tie, and black shoes. He eyes slowly scanned the room to take in his surroundings. He then noticed the white feline in a suit (@Zenkiki ), figuring that it's the contact he's looking for. He then faces the bar and walks over to it. He sat at the bar stool, a few seats away from a primate in an aviator jacket (@Rimna ). The bartender walks over to the male feline and looks at him. "What'll it be, mack?"

"Water, please." he said lowly as he pulls out his wallet and places a bill on the counter.

The bartender looked at him quizzically. "Just water?  Alright." He poured up the drink and served it to him. Then he grabs the bill and walks away to tend to other customers. The male lion-hybrid take the glass in his paw and slowly drinks as he waits til it is time to meet with the contact.

(Sorry for the late reply. College life and assignments, yo. Also, here's a visual of my character, Gabriello. )


----------



## pandepix (Mar 23, 2019)

((This story sounds really good so far, I'm waiting for @Zenkiki to introduce me!))


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Mar 23, 2019)

Zachariah's breath hitches with anxiety as the owner comes down from her office finally. His glass now empty, he debates in his head wether or not he should go on up to meet her. A monkey from across the room raises his glass of rum to her, and he thinks for a wild moment he might not be the only one she wanted to see. 

Gathering his nerves, he decides to make his way over to her, nodding at patrons here and there. Some were too drunk to question why someone in a mere tweed jacket would have the gall to go up to the owner herself, and other's merely gawked at him. As he approached, the tingles of nerves in the back of his mind seemed to act up more and more fervently, till he could feel it in his paws. He took a seat, not risking a smile at the feline, as he felt any moment now he could throw up or embarrass himself even further. He slouched in his seat, looking to see if anyone else would join them.

He wanted to ask her so many questions, but her smug expression kept his maw shut.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 23, 2019)

pandepix said:


> ((This story sounds really good so far, I'm waiting for @Zenkiki to introduce me!))


(Same fam lol)


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Mar 23, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> (Same fam lol)


(I believe she won't be the one to introduce you, you may have to do that yourself.)


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 23, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> (I believe she won't be the one to introduce you, you may have to do that yourself.)


(I was told I’d be pinged and then I could introduce in. I’m just waiting for an @ rn.)


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Mar 23, 2019)

(Ah okay then!)


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Mar 23, 2019)

When Sabrina came down, Wulf looked over his dates' shoulder adn saw her getting the wine at the bar. 

In his Chicago drawl he said, "Watch the show, doll.  The Kitty-in-Charge is here."  He kissed the wolfess' neck, and she stretched out her chin, giving him full access.  "Keep the seat warm for me"  He whispered into her ear, and then gazed into her eyes a moment. 

Leaving his hat on the table with her, he crossed the floor quickly, sliding into a seat at Sabrina's table.  He took in the Monkey, the Fox, and the Lion. 

"So what's the good word?"


----------



## Zenkiki (Mar 23, 2019)

Sabrina looks at all of her contacts some new some old. The table had a bottle of brandy on top of it and she opens it then begins to pour one for herself. Then she casually looks up at the three new contacts and smiles at them half knowingly. "So I know why you all are here, otherwise you wouldn't be. To figure out why I am here and why you got my message in your hand. Well the answer is pretty simple. I need arms. There is a gang I need taken out and this will pay good. I mean retire on a yacht rich. The only problem is you need to earn it. If you are not up for it then leave now. If you are going to stay then stay." She waits for a little to see if anyone will back out, then continues. "So the people I need taken out are the leaders of the ms23 gang. If I can become the only family here that rules everything, I will give leadership of the businesses to you guys as reward for helping me. I of course will still get a portion of the profits, but you will be getting more than enough as it is. There is a contact I need to talk to when we leave. Meet me at the Gran station tomorrow night at 23:30. We will begin our first mission there."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Mar 23, 2019)

Wulf Canavar said:


> When Sabrina came down, Wulf looked over his dates' shoulder adn saw her getting the wine at the bar.
> 
> In his Chicago drawl he said, "Watch the show, doll.  The Kitty-in-Charge is here."  He kissed the wolfess' neck, and she stretched out her chin, giving him full access.  "Keep the seat warm for me"  He whispered into her ear, and then gazed into her eyes a moment.
> 
> ...



Gabriello was soon joined at the table with his contact, along with a fox, a wolf, and a primate. He nod his head in greeting before listening to the female white cat. 



Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina looks at all of her contacts some new some old. The table had a bottle of brandy on top of it and she opens it then begins to pour one for herself. Then she casually looks up at the three new contacts and smiles at them half knowingly. "So I know why you all are here, otherwise you wouldn't be. To figure out why I am here and why you got my message in your hand. Well the answer is pretty simple. I need arms. There is a gang I need taken out and this will pay good. I mean retire on a yacht rich. The only problem is you need to earn it. If you are not up for it then leave now. If you are going to stay then stay." She waits for a little to see if anyone will back out, then continues. "So the people I need taken out are the leaders of the ms23 gang. If I can become the only family here that rules everything, I will give leadership of the businesses to you guys as reward for helping me. I of course will still get a portion of the profits, but you will be getting more than enough as it is. There is a contact I need to talk to when we leave. Meet me at the Gran station tomorrow night at 23:30. We will begin our first mission there."



Gabriello mentally took in the information and to remember the time and the place. He sat and wait a bit just in case there were questions or comments from the others.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Mar 23, 2019)

Zachariah could already hear Peter's nagging voice, _"A gang, Zach?! Seriously?" _But he did need the money, and seeing how he technically did owe Peter anyway, what with him holding his life in his paws quite literally; he decided he'd have to get him something worthwhile. 

"How much is 'retire on a yacht' rich?" Zachariah asked the cat. He'd have to know if it was _really _worth his time, but a small part of him already knew. He didn't have use for much else except for the money. Leadership be damned, he wasn't sticking around long enough in this hellhole. He'd graduate, and then carry on back to Louisiana the minute she paid him.


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Mar 24, 2019)

Wulf's eyes got big when Sabrina mentioned MS23.   

He swallowed.

   "You and I have worked together for a long time.   Yous knows I'll do anything yous ask.    But knockin' off MS23?   Iz gotta ask myself, has da Boss-Kitty bitten off more den she ken chew, dis time?"

He reached over and took her bottle of brandy, pouring himself a drink into one of the glasses on the table.  He tried to be casual, but it was clear that he was affected by the way his hand shook the drink.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Mar 24, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Zachariah could already hear Peter's nagging voice, _"A gang, Zach?! Seriously?" _But he did need the money, and seeing how he technically did owe Peter anyway, what with him holding his life in his paws quite literally; he decided he'd have to get him something worthwhile.
> 
> "How much is 'retire on a yacht' rich?" Zachariah asked the cat. He'd have to know if it was _really _worth his time, but a small part of him already knew. He didn't have use for much else except for the money. Leadership be damned, he wasn't sticking around long enough in this hellhole. He'd graduate, and then carry on back to Louisiana the minute she paid him.





Wulf Canavar said:


> Wulf's eyes got big when Sabrina mentioned MS23.
> 
> He swallowed.
> 
> ...



Gabriello listened as the fox and wolf spoke. He also noticed the wolf's paws are shaking. Aparrently, the name of the rival gang scares him. He looks back to Sabrina to hear what she has to say.


----------



## Zenkiki (Mar 24, 2019)

Sabrina takes a shot of her brandy and then slips a hand into her jacket and tapped the hidden gun still hidden from view. She then looks over at the fox and smiles at him. "If you rather be paid in cash and ditch, how can I trust you to do your job? I can I be certain that you wont take some money from them and betray us? Nothing is certain. If cash is all you want then I'll see to it you get your money when the missions are all done IF it is done cleanly." She takes a glance around the room and sees the wolf's shaking paw. "MS23 is a drug and sex trafficking gang originating from Mexico. (It is a MS13 gang irl) they are a nasty bunch but if you have no respect for me, then at least do it to save the innocent. I know from experience what it's like." She looks at Wulf again but looks at him like she is going to kill him for talking like that. This first stop shouldn't be too bad. I'm expecting maybe 5 people there. I need the oldest one there alive."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Mar 24, 2019)

Gabriello listens closely to the questions from his peers and the answers from the female cat. He nod his head slowly, but scowls at the fact that there's a gang that deals with sex trafficking. He hates those people who sells innocent women & children to become sex slaves. He made up his mind and cleared his throat. "I'm in. I want to help save them as much as I can."


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Mar 24, 2019)

Zachariah's jaw tightened. _She's got her lips sealed it seems. _Messing with this gang, knowing good and well that they could cause way more trouble than he was worth, could be more than he's asking for. _But...for about as vague as "Retire on a yacht rich" is...it's still pretty rich. _He decided he'd go for it, he'd take this chance just once.

He eyed the cats fur coat, immediately picking out the rough outline of a small pistol. He mulled the odds over in his head for a few seconds, his paws nervously tapping against the oak table. And then, he had his answer. If push came to shove, he could take that bullet. Question is, how _many _bullets?

"Alright. I'm in. I'll be at the Gran Station tomorrow, just like you said." Zachariah figured this meeting was over with, and got up to leave. He didn't care to learn the names of any of his new coworkers. If they could get this job done fast enough, he wouldn't have to. Some of them looked like they could hold their own, while others definitely had their paws lined with dirty money from the get go. 

The Monkey wasn't from around town, that much was clear. But the Wolf and The Lion were very different, and way more dangerous. The Wolf even knew who Sabrina was before coming to the speakeasy; his clothes spoke of riches Zachariah could only dream of. 

He decided the best he could do was to get some rest and meet the others at the station like the cat ordered.


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Mar 24, 2019)

Wulf steeled himself, tossing back another drink.

"well,  I'm your man, Sabrina.   You's done right by me all these yea-s,  and im not backing out nows.  "

"So.  Gran Station.   Tomorrow night.   2330."   He looked her in the eyes.   "You know I'll be there. "


----------



## Zenkiki (Mar 25, 2019)

Sabrina looks at the lion and mouths, thank you. Sabrina looks to the monkey and says, "I cannot control all of the businesses I will be getting out of this. MS23 controls about 20% of the city. You helping me clear them out and put my name on the title deed will in turn give you ownership of them as reward for helping me with this." She smiles at the fox leaves the table then looks at Wulf as he drinks more. "You know what this means wulf. I hope what happened last time doesn't happen again." She stands up. "Well I guess it is time for me to head home. Please enjoy yourselves here. You will be charging to my tab." She smiles and then walks home.
Once back at her old apartment she eats dinner then begins to plan the raid and develop bios of each of the new crew members. The sun was rising before she finally got in bed, her pistol laying on her nightstand.
She woke up a little after noon and grabs her stuff before heading out to drive around the city. She smiles at the occasional wave and then the rare middle finger.


Night fell and she arrived to the station waiting for the others to arrive. She walks over to a purple cat (@pandepix) leaning on the wall. Sab waves him over to her car and has a talk with him while she waits for everyone else. (We can PM a discussion) She cuts the talk off short as Wulf and a raccoon (@Captain TrashPanda) walk side by side. She gets out of the car and questions wulf about him. "Who is this Wulf?"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 25, 2019)

That day, around 9 AM, a raccoon in his late twenties named James K. Jackson stepped off a train at the Union Station, stepping into the brisk Chicago air. It was a lot different then his home in Alabama. Back home, people were more friendly, and it wasn't so cold. He had an extra set clothes packed and 15 bucks in his wallet with his military I.D., along with Colt 1911 ammo and an extra shoulder holster. He was wearing a matching brown 2 piece suit, brown oxfords, a green striped shirt, and a grey paisley tie. He had a shoulder holster on underneath, holding his pistol from the war. He had came home from Europe with wounds from the Great War. He walked with a slight limp from a shrapnel injury to his right leg. He had his stuff and was walking out of the station when he saw a wolf in a pinstripe suit. He recognized that build, that tail. He walked closer, and called out, "Wulf? @Wulf Canavar ?  That you?" He picked up the pace, and low and behold it was him! The two embraced, having been in the Great War together, serving in sister units in France. James looked him over, and said, "Well I'll be damned. You've made a livin' for yourself. How'd you end up in these parts?" Wulf told him the story of how he went from infantryman to rich businessman, also joining the Mafia. When he said this, James shuddered a bit. "The Mafia? Dem boys mean... mean as a snake." He then told Wulf of his post-war life, heading home, running moonshine in Tennessee, and heading north to find work. Wulf then got a bit closer and spoke quietly, "Yousa must be lookin' for a job then. I can helps you with dat." He pulled out a piece of paper with the address, "237 Johns Drive", written down. He said to James, "Be prepared for a fight... we is goin' on a mission tonight. Boss-Kitty would like your help. Thats my house, you be there at 22:30" With that, he tipped his hat and walked away. James was shocked; his old buddy in the Mafia? He said nothing, but got a ride to his hotel and relaxed for the day.

When night rolled around, he loaded his pistol and rode to Wulf's house. It was a beautiful two story house. He met him outside and rode with him to the station. He wondered how much he would be paid, or who this "Boss-Kitty" was, but didn't say anything. Once the two got to the station, he got out and walked beside Wulf. He saw 2 cats, one white, one purple, talking. He approached with him, and waited for Wulf to introduce him. He also saw a primate walking toward the two cats (@Rimna ), and wondered what he'd gotten into now. This was no moonshine run, that was for sure.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Mar 25, 2019)

After the meeting, Gabriello left and went to his hotel room. He took a shower and went to bed. In the morning, he got up, got dressed, and had breakfast. During the day, he explored the city, and did a bit of shopping to prepare for the night. In the afternoon, he went out to the woods, set up a camp fire, and starts i meditate. It was his usual native ritual before doing anything dangerous. It lasted close to the night before he put out the fire and head to the train station. At the station, he got out of his car, picks up his bag, and went in to go into the men's restroom. 10 minutes later, he comes out carrying the bag on his shoulder, dressed in black, tactical clothes that is a black, long sleeve turtle neck top; black pants, and black boots. His mane is slick back and ties in a low ponytail. He also has knifes, daggers, and two pistols hidden in his clothes and boots. He walks up and find the others waiting and talking among themselves.  He walks up to them and clears his throat. "Greetings."


----------



## pandepix (Mar 25, 2019)

Reggie was waiting for his train and just trying to mind his own business that evening when a fellow feline approached him and beckoned to her car. He could tell she was important by the way she carried herself.
"Hmmm," he thought. "This could be interesting." He followed her into her car. 
"What can I do for you?" he asked.
The conversation was brief, but critical. 
After it was over, he followed Sab out of the car and noticed a few others standing around. 
Something very important was about to happen.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Mar 25, 2019)

Zachariah was not known to pack large. In fact, the only things to his name were his clothes, his textbooks, and a nice fishing rod. When he entered his dorm room that night, sneaking past lightly as only a Fox could as to not wake his roommate, he knew tomorrow the others would probably arm themselves to their teeth. He didn't own a gun, and he didn't have any knives. All Zachariah had were the slim claws sheathed in his paws, and some not-as-sharp-as-other-beasts teeth. He sighed, tired from all the stress of this job he'd taken up and went to sleep.

The next morning, he skipped his classes. He didn't take anything with him to the Gran Station, mainly noting that he wouldn't know what to do with a gun if he got his paws on one anyway. He wore the same open tweed jacket, this time with a nicely pressed white undershirt, and trousers being held up by black suspenders.When he arrived, he wasn't at all shocked to see everyone early, and also packing enough heat to arm a small militia. He nodded in turn as they all started to chat with eachother. There were, however, two new Beasts Zachariah hadn't gotten to know at the speakeasy. He waved a hand at the two of them in turn, and waited for instruction. He supposed now was a perfect a time as any to actually learn their names.

"So before this train takes, off ya'll mind giving me your names?" He asked. "It'll be pretty hard to call for help when I'm dodging bullets and don't know what to yell."


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Mar 25, 2019)

That evening at the club, Wulf answered Sabrina.


Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina looks at the lion and mouths, thank you. Sabrina looks to the monkey and says, "I cannot control all of the businesses I will be getting out of this. MS23 controls about 20% of the city. You helping me clear them out and put my name on the title deed will in turn give you ownership of them as reward for helping me with this." She smiles at the fox leaves the table then looks at Wulf as he drinks more. "You know what this means wulf. I hope what happened last time doesn't happen again." She stands up. "Well I guess it is time for me to head home. Please enjoy yourselves here. You will be charging to my tab." She smiles and then walks home.



"I sure does.  It means shootin' and lootin'.   I'm with ya Boss.   We'll take care o' dem bastards."

Once the group had split up, Wulf went back over to the table with his date, and the two spent the rest of the evening at the club... Very much enjoying each other's company.   But Wulf's mind was on the hit for tomorrow night.






Captain TrashPanda said:


> That day, around 9 AM, a raccoon in his late twenties named James K. Jackson stepped off a train at the Union Station, stepping into the brisk Chicago air. It was a lot different then his home in Alabama. Back home, people were more friendly, and it wasn't so cold. He had an extra set clothes packed and 15 bucks in his wallet with his military I.D., along with Colt 1911 ammo and an extra shoulder holster. He was wearing a matching brown 2 piece suit, brown oxfords, a green striped shirt, and a grey paisley tie. He had a shoulder holster on underneath, holding his pistol from the war. He had came home from Europe with wounds from the Great War. He walked with a slight limp from a shrapnel injury to his right leg. He had his stuff and was walking out of the station when he saw a wolf in a pinstripe suit. He recognized that build, that tail. He walked closer, and called out, "Wulf? @Wulf Canavar ?  That you?" He picked up the pace, and low and behold it was him! The two embraced, having been in the Great War together, serving in sister units in France. James looked him over, and said, "Well I'll be damned. You've made a livin' for yourself. How'd you end up in these parts?" Wulf told him the story of how he went from infantryman to rich businessman, also joining the Mafia. When he said this, James shuddered a bit. "The Mafia? Dem boys mean... mean as a snake." He then told Wulf of his post-war life, heading home, running moonshine in Tennessee, and heading north to find work. Wulf then got a bit closer and spoke quietly, "Yousa must be lookin' for a job then. I can helps you with dat." He pulled out a piece of paper with the address, "237 Johns Drive", written down. He said to James, "Be prepared for a fight... we is goin' on a mission tonight. Boss-Kitty would like your help. Thats my house, you be there at 22:30" With that, he tipped his hat and walked away. James was shocked; his old buddy in the Mafia? He said nothing, but got a ride to his hotel and relaxed for the day.



"Sure was great to run into you, Jackson.  You be there, ya'here?"




Captain TrashPanda said:


> When night rolled around, he loaded his pistol and rode to Wulf's house. It was a beautiful two story house. He met him outside and rode with him to the station. He wondered how much he would be paid, or who this "Boss-Kitty" was, but didn't say anything. Once the two got to the station, he got out and walked beside Wulf. He saw 2 cats, one white, one purple, talking. He approached with him, and waited for Wulf to introduce him. He also saw a primate walking toward the two cats (@Rimna ), and wondered what he'd gotten into now. This was no moonshine run, that was for sure.



Wulf was solem as the two of them rode together.  They were in his Ford Model T.   
1924 Ford Model T - Information and photos - MOMENTcar

Wulf was wearing dark blue dungarees, and a dark leather jacket.  And of course no one back then went out without their hat.  Under his coat he wore a leather shoulder rig for his Colt 1911.   He had several other loaded magazines in his jacket pockets.  

What should have been a joyful reunion between old friends was deadly serious.   "Got your piece?"   Wulf asked Jackson, meaning his pistol.  "Right here,"  said Jackson, patting his coat.   "Good," Wulf replied.   "Yous gonna need it"  He turned grimly back to the road, driving in silence.



Zenkiki said:


> Night fell and she arrived to the station waiting for the others to arrive. She walks over to a purple cat (@pandepix) leaning on the wall. Sab waves him over to her car and has a talk with him while she waits for everyone else. (We can PM a discussion) She cuts the talk off short as Wulf and a raccoon (@Captain TrashPanda) walk side by side. She gets out of the car and questions wulf about him. "Who is this Wulf?"



Wulf and James Jackson came out and over to Sabrina.   

"This 'ere's Jackson.   James Jackson.   He's a buddy from the war.   He shoots straight and runs liqour, and you can count on 'im, same as me."


----------



## Zenkiki (Mar 25, 2019)

Sabrina nods to the wolf and the raccoon thinking it is good to have people that have been trained to fire their weapons over serval months if not years. She looks over and then sees Rimna come into the station, "welcome... welcome." The feathered lion walks up and the sabrina nods to him as well as he seemed to know how to handle weapons and was dressed for this. Lastly came the fox, with no weapon and had half decent gear. She was about to ask what was up with it when the a train whistle could be hear. She smiles and her eyes light up. "Well it's time to get going. We have a 15 minute train ride to the other side of the city." She lead them to the last platform where they loaded up onto a three car train, being a personal train she owned. She talked with the driver for a little and hugged him before head back out of the engine as it clunked into a rolling start. She sat down at a table and turned the light out. The a projector projecting a picture of a building.
"Come we need to talk about what we are hitting tonight."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Mar 25, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> "So before this train takes, off ya'll mind giving me your names?" He asked. "It'll be pretty hard to call for help when I'm dodging bullets and don't know what to yell."



The feathered lion places a paw to his chest. "I am Gabriello." 




Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina nods to the wolf and the raccoon thinking it is good to have people that have been trained to fire their weapons over serval months if not years. She looks over and then sees Rimna come into the station, "welcome... welcome." The feathered lion walks up and the sabrina nods to him as well as he seemed to know how to handle weapons and was dressed for this. Lastly came the fox, with no weapon and had half decent gear. She was about to ask what was up with it when the a train whistle could be hear. She smiles and her eyes light up. "Well it's time to get going. We have a 15 minute train ride to the other side of the city." She lead them to the last platform where they loaded up onto a three car train, being a personal train she owned. She talked with the driver for a little and hugged him before head back out of the engine as it clunked into a rolling start. She sat down at a table and turned the light out. The a projector projecting a picture of a building.
> "Come we need to talk about what we are hitting tonight."



Gabriello followed the white cat to the cart and settled his bag in a chair before sitting down. He then turns his attention to the projector as he waits for the briefing,


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Mar 25, 2019)

Wulf followed Sabrina up into the train car,  checking out the furnishings. 

"Nice digs ya got here, boss. " 

While he waited,  Wulf looked over the other people.   But he showed little sign of his reaction,  and made no judgements .  In The War and in The Family he had learned you couldn't tell a person's character until after the bullets started flying...


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 25, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> "So before this train takes, off ya'll mind giving me your names?" He asked. "It'll be pretty hard to call for help when I'm dodging bullets and don't know what to yell."


"Name's Jackson. James Jackson."


HopeTLioness said:


> The feathered lion places a paw to his chest. "I am Gabriello."


James looked over and could pick out Gabriello's weapons on his person. _Christ sake's, this lion is looking like special forces. I need to go weapon shopping sometime. Maybe Wulf or "Boss-Kitty" knows where some untraceable weapons are. _He had left his self-loading rifle and knife from the war at his cousins in Tennessee. He wondered if someone could deliver the message and bring his stuff back.


Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina nods to the wolf and the raccoon thinking it is good to have people that have been trained to fire their weapons over serval months if not years. She looks over and then sees Rimna come into the station, "welcome... welcome." The feathered lion walks up and the sabrina nods to him as well as he seemed to know how to handle weapons and was dressed for this. Lastly came the fox, with no weapon and had half decent gear. She was about to ask what was up with it when the a train whistle could be hear. She smiles and her eyes light up. "Well it's time to get going. We have a 15 minute train ride to the other side of the city." She lead them to the last platform where they loaded up onto a three car train, being a personal train she owned. She talked with the driver for a little and hugged him before head back out of the engine as it clunked into a rolling start. She sat down at a table and turned the light out. The a projector projecting a picture of a building.
> "Come we need to talk about what we are hitting tonight."


As he walked, he felt his chest where his .45 Colt 1911 rested. _12 bullets or bust._ _Let's hope I don't need to go hand to hand._ He walked into the car and faced the projector, waiting for the briefing. He only really knew Wulf, and he knew that he was the only fur here he could trust.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Mar 26, 2019)

Zach nodded at each of them in turn. "I'm Zachariah, nice to meet you." He said. He boarded the train wordlessly, not acknowledging the others after the fact. He did catch the strange look Sabrina gave him when she saw him approach the platform, probably wondering where his guns and knives were. He took a seat in the far corner of the room, his eyes adjusting to the dim light.


----------



## Zenkiki (Mar 26, 2019)

Sabrina looks around at everyone who was now sitting down ready for the briefing. "So I would like to welcome everyone here, and since everyone looks like they are comfortable, let's begin the briefing." She dimmed the lights even more leading it dark as the windows shut making sure the rouge light wouldn't come in. "Okay first off the outside of the building, it is an old restaurant, some old Italian place named, _Il vecchio italiano di papà."_
She flips the projector slide getting the next picture up. It was the inside of the restaurant, the walls were far apart and open. The dining room was mostly open with a small hall way leading to the bar. "This is the inside of it before the new owners took over and make it into a drug processing center. I cant say what has changed other than what Reggie has told me. They have people brought into the kitchen were they would be knocked out and then one of the people there would cut open their gut and stuff 4-6 1 pound bags of various drugs and then sew them up. We are going to be attacking from the back alley, using a key-card I received and then work our way through the storage area where most of the people will be to the kitchen, clearing it of hostiles, but be careful of the innocent, then head through the dinning room into the office. I am expecting about 12-14 people here. Any questions?"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 26, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina looks around at everyone who was now sitting down ready for the briefing. "So I would like to welcome everyone here, and since everyone looks like they are comfortable, let's begin the briefing." She dimmed the lights even more leading it dark as the windows shut making sure the rouge light wouldn't come in. "Okay first off the outside of the building, it is an old restaurant, some old Italian place named, _Il vecchio italiano di papà."_
> She flips the projector slide getting the next picture up. It was the inside of the restaurant, the walls were far apart and open. The dining room was mostly open with a small hall way leading to the bar. "This is the inside of it before the new owners took over and make it into a drug processing center. I cant say what has changed other than what Reggie has told me. They have people brought into the kitchen were they would be knocked out and then one of the people there would cut open their gut and stuff 4-6 1 pound bags of various drugs and then sew them up. We are going to be attacking from the back alley, using a key-card I received and then work our way through the storage area where most of the people will be to the kitchen, clearing it of hostiles, but be careful of the innocent, then head through the dinning room into the office. I am expecting about 12-14 people here. Any questions?"


As he listened intently, he silently scowled at the fact that a group of people would traffic drugs through people. He had seen worse atrocities, but this was cowardly. He made mental notes, noticing the open rooms and hallways. He and @Wulf Canavar had ran a mission kinda like this, raiding a small Italian fort looking for POW's. He heard 12-14 enemies, and he thought, _"Holy smokes. We might be a bit out manned. We have the heat but not the men. We need a plan of attack. Maybe the monkey _(@Rimna ) _and the lion _(@HopeTLioness ) _can stealthily deal with any exterior guards. Then we go guns blazing. _He heard the call for any questions, and he motioned to the projector. "We gonna be takin' any hostages? Or we just killin' all dem bad guys? And what are dem bad guys wearin'? We can't kill no innocents." @Zenkiki


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Mar 26, 2019)

Wulf took in the layout of the place, making note of useful places to crouch for shooting.

"So this will be a straight run and gun assault then?"

And you're thinking still about 5 targets from MS23 and the rest civilians?


----------



## HopeTLioness (Mar 26, 2019)

The feathered lion took into the image from memory as he listen in on the briefing. Once Sabrina asked for questions, he spoke up. "What kind of men are we dealing with? And will we run into the boss of the establishment? And what should we do with the innocents?"


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Mar 27, 2019)

Zachariah had been into a number of resteraunts before, but the only places he had ever successfully sneaked into were his aunts baking pantry. Maybe he could distract the innocents in some way? But what would be a big enough distraction to clear out an entire resteraunt?


----------



## pandepix (Mar 27, 2019)

Reggie sat quietly in the corner, glancing around the around the room trying to quickly scrutinize everyone. He was seriously impressed by the array of people Sabrina had managed to organize. He had run into MS23 before and he knew there would be be serious consequences if something went awry, but between the feathered lion, monkey, and raccoon, it looked like they were somewhat well equipped to deal with the gang. His tail began to twitch the longer the briefing went on and he grew more anxious. His paws began to sweat and he kept nervously glancing over at Sab. 
_"What if...?" _he thought. _"Is there really enough people and firepower here to finally deal with them? I can't do anything, I'll just be in the way. Maybe I can sabotage their plan and layout and delay them enough while everyone else takes care of everything." _
The briefing was finally over and he took a moment to gather himself, taking a deep breath.
"Do you really think we can deal with them, Sabrina?"


----------



## Zenkiki (Mar 27, 2019)

Sabrina wrapped up her briefing and then took in the questions. First off was the simple ones. What to do with the gang members... "I have no _need _of them but I could definitely get something out of them if they are alive, but dont risk yourself if you dont have too.
 As for the innocents.. keep them alive and I will deal with them. I expect 11 guys, where they are I cannot say in particular, but as Reggie had told me last time he was there it was 3 on drug implanting and explanting. There is 5 in the dining room gambling away having fun and then the boss and 2 bodyguards." 
She looks to Rimna " You and one other can stealth in through either the roof vents or pop in through the water drainage in the kitchen that leads to the sewers. 
The other 3 of you can start the clear the building. I am guessing we have as much time as we need as they dont have another base near here so it should be clean, but I also dont want to spend all night here either. 
Zach you dont have a weapon and I'm guessing you wont be of any help here, so you can sit outside and stay out of the way. You better have some skills for us that prove to be useful... soon." 
She looks around at the forest of the little family. "I will deal with the innocent and secure them. Once that is done and the building has been searched I want everyone to grab everything that any value physical value or information both." 
Finally after than she nods to the purple kitty. "It will be fine. We are doing this to save people. The best way to save people is to ensure there are no rivaling gangs. I am not a gang. I am a business woman, but I take my job seriously."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Mar 27, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina wrapped up her briefing and then took in the questions. First off was the simple ones. What to do with the gang members... "I have no _need _of them but I could definitely get something out of them if they are alive, but dont risk yourself if you dont have too.
> As for the innocents.. keep them alive and I will deal with them. I expect 11 guys, where they are I cannot say in particular, but as Reggie had told me last time he was there it was 3 on drug implanting and explanting. There is 5 in the dining room gambling away having fun and then the boss and 2 bodyguards."
> She looks to Rimna " You and one other can stealth in through either the roof vents or pop in through the water drainage in the kitchen that leads to the sewers.
> The other 3 of you can start the clear the building. I am guessing we have as much time as we need as they dont have another base near here so it should be clean, but I also dont want to spend all night here either.
> ...



Gabriello listened on ask Sabrina answered the questions. When she addressed Rimna about having another person doing stealth, he raised his paw. "I will accompany Rimna in the stealth mission. I'll take whatever path to get in quietly."  He then nod his head as he continues to listen to Sabrina. Then he spoke up again. "Then how about we have the innocents escaped in one of the passageway? And perhaps one of you," nods over to Reggie and Zachariah, " wait outside for them and escort them to safety."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Mar 28, 2019)

Rimna said:


> The monkey turned to Gabriello(@HopeTLioness ) when he mentioned he'd help him with the infiltration.
> 
> "Alright, how do you prefer to go about this? Do you want us to sneak together, or split up? Also - which path do you prefer? The vents or the sewer? I'm fine with either case."
> 
> Rimna wasn't used to giving orders, so he thought he'd rather ask the lion what he preferred instead.



 Gabriello turns his attention to the primate. " I think it is better if we split up. I also think it is easier for me to go through the sewers since I'm larger than you. So you can take the vents."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Mar 28, 2019)

Rimna said:


> The monkey nodded. He was actually hoping that the lion would say that.
> 
> "Fair enough. I just hope they won't be cooking anything when I start crawling through the vents cos I don't like the idea of being roasted." he said



The comment from Rimna made the feathered lion chuckle a bit. "Let's hope not."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 28, 2019)

While the primate and the lion (@Rimna and @HopeTLioness ) discussed stealth infiltration, James turned to his old war buddy @Wulf Canavar and began discussing how they would enter. "If we sneak in the back and wait for the kitchen to get cleared out, and then we killed them other MS23 bastards and took the boss hostage, what you think 'bout that? 4 man kill team. Pull the innocents out, kill MS23, and take the boss as a prize."


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Mar 28, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> While the primate and the lion (@Rimna and @HopeTLioness ) discussed stealth infiltration, James turned to his old war buddy @Wulf Canavar and began discussing how they would enter. "If we sneak in the back and wait for the kitchen to get cleared out, and then we killed them other MS23 bastards and took the boss hostage, what you think 'bout that? 4 man kill team. Pull the innocents out, kill MS23, and take the boss as a prize."




Wulf had listened to the conversations around infiltrating.  Then James asked him about the entry. @Captain TrashPanda 

"Just like old times.   I agree,  we'll step in the back and let them rescue the civilians,  then go in guns blazing. "

He pulled out his pistol,  checking the load,  checking his other magazines.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 28, 2019)

Wulf Canavar said:


> Wulf had listened to the conversations around infiltrating.  Then James asked him about the entry. @Captain TrashPanda
> 
> "Just like old times.   I agree,  we'll step in the back and let them rescue the civilians,  then go in guns blazing. "
> 
> He pulled out his pistol,  checking the load,  checking his other magazines.


"Yesiree. Just like Italy." He pulled his Colt out and cocked it. "Aye Wulf, you have any spare .45 ACP? I only brought me one mag... never thought I'd be doin' a mafia hit."


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Mar 29, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> "Yesiree. Just like Italy." He pulled his Colt out and cocked it. "Aye Wulf, you have any spare .45 ACP? I only brought me one mag... never thought I'd be doin' a mafia hit."



I pull out a couple magazines from my pocket and toss them to him.   "Level loading ammo - always the way to go,"  I say, grinning.   "Brings back old times."    I added.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 29, 2019)

Wulf Canavar said:


> I pull out a couple magazines from my pocket and toss them to him.   "Level loading ammo - always the way to go,"  I say, grinning.   "Brings back old times."    I added.


"Appreciate it brother." He tucked the mags in his coat pocket. "Its go time baby."


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 29, 2019)

(hello)


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Mar 29, 2019)

Zachariah looked around, tuning out the aimless chatter about guns and ammo that he didn't at all understand. All he heard after Sabrina called him out for his lack of skill was that there would be two of those gang members by the gambling hall, and if there were ever anything Zach was good at in his life, it was gambling. He had already decided he could take some lead from Sabrina's gun, and earlier on the train he had agreed that the highest number of bullets would be 3, but noting the gambling that would be going on maybe he could win just a little bit of pocket change out of those gangsters? Zachariah's foot tapped gently against the floor in anticpation now. Sure, he didn't have any physical skills, but Sabrina wouldn't be _so _mad at him if he won a bunch of money from those suckers, would she? 

"Well ya'll seem to have it figured out. Only thing I have a problem with is standing outside waiting on you." He said. "I'm useless inside _and _outside, so I don't see any problem in lettin' me loiter in the place." He glanced at @pandepix, and felt a little guilty leaving him all alone outside. "Reggie can come along too!" He smiled wide at him, noting that he really wasn't planning on making any friends here.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 29, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Zachariah looked around, tuning out the aimless chatter about guns and ammo that he didn't at all understand. All he heard after Sabrina called him out for his lack of skill was that there would be two of those gang members by the gambling hall, and if there were ever anything Zach was good at in his life, it was gambling. He had already decided he could take some lead from Sabrina's gun, and earlier on the train he had agreed that the highest number of bullets would be 3, but noting the gambling that would be going on maybe he could win just a little bit of pocket change out of those gangsters? Zachariah's foot tapped gently against the floor in anticpation now. Sure, he didn't have any physical skills, but Sabrina wouldn't be _so _mad at him if he won a bunch of money from those suckers, would she?
> 
> "Well ya'll seem to have it figured out. Only thing I have a problem with is standing outside waiting on you." He said. "I'm useless inside _and _outside, so I don't see any problem in lettin' me loiter in the place." He glanced at @pandepix, and felt a little guilty leaving him all alone outside. "Reggie can come along too!" He smiled wide at him, noting that he really wasn't planning on making any friends here.


James overheard this while talking to @Wulf Canavar , and spoke up and out. "With all due respect, 'boss' (@Zenkiki ), if these 2 go in, they could be caught in the crossfire. I sure as hell don't believe that's a risk worth takin', ma'am." Nothing against the two with no guns, just no need for 2 more innocents to be potentially caught in gunfire.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Mar 29, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James overheard this while talking to @Wulf Canavar , and spoke up and out. "With all due respect, 'boss', if these 2 go in, they could be caught in the crossfire. I sure as hell don't believe that's a risk worth takin', ma'am." Nothing against the two with no guns, just no need for 2 more innocents to be potentially caught in gunfire.



Zachariah internally rolled his eyes. _Maybe the rest of you would be hurt bad, but not me. _"Look, I appreciate the sentiment, but I can personally tell you that if anything happens to me, leave me for dead." He shrugged. "Reggie can decide if he wants to stick around, but it ain't like we came not knowing there'd be bullets involved."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 29, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Zachariah internally rolled his eyes. _Maybe the rest of you would be hurt bad, but not me. _"Look, I appreciate the sentiment, but I can personally tell you that if anything happens to me, leave me for dead." He shrugged. "Reggie can decide if he wants to stick around, but it ain't like we came not knowing there'd be bullets involved."


James turned and faced Zachariah, a bit frustrated. "We ain't trading lives for lives. We may be a fresh little family," he motioned to everyone, "but we ain't leavin' one of our own for dead. I sure as hell ain't. I know my brother-in-arms @Wulf Canavar and them two sneaky fellas (@Rimna @HopeTLioness ) won't either."


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Mar 29, 2019)

Zachariah had to groan, but not aloud. _That sounds like something Pete would say. _His friend Peter always was the altruistic kind, down to the last whisker. Zachariah shook his head. "Fine then. But I'm not standing outside. If you get shot tryna drag my dead body out of the crossfire, it's your fault." He said. "I'll try to hit the ground just a tad bit quicker, but only cause you're so nice."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 29, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Zachariah had to groan, but not aloud. _That sounds like something Pete would say. _His friend Peter always was the altruistic kind, down to the last whisker. Zachariah shook his head. "Fine then. But I'm not standing outside. If you get shot tryna drag my dead body out of the crossfire, it's your fault." He said. "I'll try to hit the ground just a tad bit quicker, but only cause you're so nice."


James clenched his jaw and thought to himself, _"If only this ungrateful piece of crap saw Europe. I got shot dragging men out, leavin' no man behind. Duty, honor, family. This fool can drop faster then a stone in the pond, I ain't pullin' him out. He wouldn't pull any of us out..."_ He then spoke with his teeth gritted. "People say I'm a disgrace to society." He then spoke to everyone else. "I go down, one of y'all pull me out, this selfish sonuvabitch ain't coverin' yall's six." He went back to checking his gun, almost irate with Zach. _"Emotion cannot impair the mission... he gets killed, ain't our problem."_


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Mar 29, 2019)

Zach's fur bristled, but more out of apprehension than anger or embarrassment. Peter was right, he really _wasn't _the friendliest Fox to ever got to know. _Great going, now they _really _don't like you. But it is like it's always been, you didn't come here for fast friends. 
_
The sooner this job was done, and he got his money, the better. At least getting the money would give him an excuse to see Peter again.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 29, 2019)

As he checked the extra mags he had been given, he had a disturbing thought, _"What if that fox gets money out of this? I ain't even guaranteed a paycheck off this, and he's already here? If he gets paid for sucking his thumbs outside, I'm going to have issues with this. I'm stickin' my neck on the line for innocents, the furs I fought for, to defend their freedom. He gets paid before me, we gonna have a nice little chat about payrolls..." _He shot a smug wayward glance at Zach, then went back to getting ready. 
@Liseran Thistle


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Mar 29, 2019)

Wulf watched James and Zach with amusement.   "y'all got them jitters. " he said.  

@Liseran Thistle @Captain TrashPanda


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 29, 2019)

Wulf Canavar said:


> Wulf watched James and Zach with amusement.   "y'all got them jitters. " he said.
> 
> @Liseran Thistle @Captain TrashPanda


James looked back amused. "This is a walk in the park. Just like Italy, you know that. I ain't scared. I said IF I go down. That's a pretty big if"


----------



## pandepix (Mar 30, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Zachariah looked around, tuning out the aimless chatter about guns and ammo that he didn't at all understand. All he heard after Sabrina called him out for his lack of skill was that there would be two of those gang members by the gambling hall, and if there were ever anything Zach was good at in his life, it was gambling. He had already decided he could take some lead from Sabrina's gun, and earlier on the train he had agreed that the highest number of bullets would be 3, but noting the gambling that would be going on maybe he could win just a little bit of pocket change out of those gangsters? Zachariah's foot tapped gently against the floor in anticipation now. Sure, he didn't have any physical skills, but Sabrina wouldn't be _so _mad at him if he won a bunch of money from those suckers, would she?
> 
> "Well ya'll seem to have it figured out. Only thing I have a problem with is standing outside waiting on you." He said. "I'm useless inside _and _outside, so I don't see any problem in lettin' me loiter in the place." He glanced at @pandepix, and felt a little guilty leaving him all alone outside. "Reggie can come along too!" He smiled wide at him, noting that he really wasn't planning on making any friends here.



Reggie's attention was drawn to the fox at the mention of his name. "_There's something peculiar about this guy," _he thought. "_His demeanor is way too relaxed for this."  _The fox's smile was almost overly friendly, and he couldn't quite place his finger on it, but his gut told him that it was probably in his best interest to team up. Maybe even though they didn't have any weapons or physical skill to rely on, their wits just might be enough to make it. He rummaged through the pockets of his black tattered sweat pants for a second to see if he had anything of use on him, and pulled out a rubber band, a paper clip, a few small rocks, and a match. He looked at Zachariah and chuckled. "You know, that doesn't sound like a half bad idea, seeing as neither of us appears to be properly armed." He watched Wulf and James as they continued to load and arm themselves and fiddled with one of the rocks between his thumbs. There was more he wanted to say, but the tension in the air was almost palpable and the confined space wasn't helping. He figured it was probably best to wait until he was positive about certain things.


----------



## Zenkiki (Mar 30, 2019)

Sabrina let's them talk with one another. The fox was asking if it was wise to go gamble with the gang members when the restaurant was remodeled. She shakes her head seeing them wasting their lives, but that would mean less pay she had to give out so she didn't mind them doing it, would it not be that it would show the hideout that we knew about their base and would fortify their position and the chance for friendly fire was too great. No good guy will knowingly kill and innocent.... even if they cause it themselves. She nods to the monkey and lion duo planning their assault and the way they were planning could very possibly work. The lion goes in through the sewers and the monkey to go into the vents. The lion should come up into the flood prevention drain in the kitchen right where the "surgeries" happen. The monkey would be in a little more awkward spot as he will be crawling above and in the dining room.
The train comes to a stop and Sabrina opens the door. "Alright let's get out of here and get to the building. Gabriello, you can get into position by the sewer entrance then. It should be a tenth of a mile away down in the canal for floods. We will begin once it turns 00:30. The rest of you let's get going." Sabrina leads the rest of the down a block from the building since they still had 10 minutes to kill. "Any last plans or ideas? What are we going to do about you Zach? We can't have you risk compromising us, so you will need to do something else besides walk right in the front door and yell kill me."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Mar 30, 2019)

Gabriello couldn't help but to overhear the conversation between the raccoon and the fox and frowned. He then turns his attention to the fox. "If that's the case, what is the point for you to come? If you thought this was an easy way to get paid, then you are horribly wrong. We are dealing with murderous and dangerous creatures that will not hesitate to take you out. And seeing that both you AND Reggie not properly prepared lets me know that you took on something that you are not fully aware of. Not only you two would be useless, but can cost us the mission to save innocent lives. And that is a problem. "



Zenkiki said:


> The train comes to a stop and Sabrina opens the door. "Alright let's get out of here and get to the building. Gabriello, you can get into position by the sewer entrance then. It should be a tenth of a mile away down in the canal for floods. We will begin once it turns 00:30. The rest of you let's get going."



Gabriello nods to the feline. He then opens his bag and pulls out two pistols and two knifes. He then gets up and hands them over to Reggie and Zach. "This may go against my better judgement, but here. If something happens, you have something to protect yourselves with. Don't fail." He then nods to the others. "Good luck, everyone." With that, the feathered lion hurries off towards the sewers.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 30, 2019)

Rimna said:


> Rimna listened to the conversation between James and Zach and he was getting annoyed. He didn't like it when there were team arguments, especially right before a mission. The monkey pulled out his knife loudly and rotated it slowly in his hand.
> "Remember, this isn't a picnic - we are here to kill and that's exactly what I intend to do." he said and held the knife close to his body. He then turned to Sabrina (@Zenkiki )


James resisted the urge to say anything to the primate. He knew he was beat in CQC, but he did know he could wield a gun better then anyone. _"These animals... furmanity is going to shit. I defended their freedom, only to realize they ain't got my back. Ain't the American dream grand." _

As he stepped into the darkness following Sabrina (@Zenkiki ), he spoke up. "If @Wulf Canavar and I goes in the back and wait for the sneaky ones to take out the 3 surgeons, we gonna meet up and take out the 5 gamblers? I has a feelin' we should take the boss alive. We just gonna wait to see Gabriello (@HopeTLioness ) come out in the kitchen then tag team the rest?"


----------



## pandepix (Mar 31, 2019)

Reggie stayed near the back as they walked from the train station to the building. When they finally stopped in the alley way, Gabriello handed Zachariah and himself a knife and a pistol. He accepted a little hesitantly, because of his lack of experience with firearms, but knew it was necessary. He had gotten himself into this situation and this was the only way out. "Here," he said handing Gabriello two of the rocks. He shrugged. "You never know. They might make a nice distraction."  
He took a long look around the alley way and couldn't help but feel as though he had been here before. His whiskers twitched and his tail flicked anxiously. A rat scurried amongst some boxes and Reggie jumped at the noise.
_"I think I've been here," _he thought. _"In fact, I'm fairly certain I have." _He inhaled and took a deep breath. The scent was indeed something he had already been acquainted with. _"Yup, I've definitely been here...but when? And why?"_
He thought for a minute, then finally shook his head in defeat. He couldn't remember.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Mar 31, 2019)

Zachariah tucked the knife he had been handed away in his jacket. He wasn't entirely sure of what he was supposed to do with it when he got inside, especially since he had never actually stabbed anoything in his life before. And while gambling seemed like a fun, and fast, way to make some cash everyone else seemed far too preoccupied with taking down the gang members than anything else. Zachariah _really _didn't want to have to be on the business end of things, but that looks like where things were headed for him. 

He groaned, even more embarrassed than before. He figured he'd just follow the two big ones with their guns, and their war talk. They wanted him to be somewhat useful, and following them around couldn't be so hard..._Right? _


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 31, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Zachariah tucked the knife he had been handed away in his jacket. He wasn't entirely sure of what he was supposed to do with it when he got inside, especially since he had never actually stabbed anything in his life before. And while gambling seemed like a fun, and fast, way to make some cash everyone else seemed far too preoccupied with taking down the gang members than anything else. Zachariah _really _didn't want to have to be on the business end of things, but that looks like where things were headed for him.
> 
> He groaned, even more embarrassed than before. He figured he'd just follow the two big ones with their guns, and their war talk. They wanted him to be somewhat useful, and following them around couldn't be so hard..._Right? _


As he waited to hear the assault plan for him, @Wulf Canavar , and the primate (@Rimna ) from the boss (@Zenkiki ), he saw Zach come over fiddling with a knife. _"Are you serious? I didn't come to be a goddamn babysitter... I came to help Wulf. Now I have to make sure this thumb-sucker don't get killed. Rather be in Europe..."_
"Hey you, foxy, where you get that knife from?" He could tell Zach also had a gun in his jacket. "Where you get that piece from to? I can see it poking through your jacket..." He stuck his paw out and motioned for the gun. "If you don't mind, I'd like to see it."


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Mar 31, 2019)

Zach didn't want to ruffle the old Beasts fur any more than he already had. He took the two weapons out, and showed them to him.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 31, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Zach didn't want to ruffle the old Beasts fur any more than he already had. He took the two weapons out, and showed them to him.


He took the pistol, cocked it, then took the mag out, leaving one bullet in. He stepped close to Zach and whispered as he gave him his gun back, "I don't trust you fox. You ain't gettin' a chance to kill all the brothers. Maybe one, but not all. I'm really on the edge of your "do-nothing-get-paid" attitude. I'm doin' this and I have no idea if Imma get paid. We get into combat though, I'll give you this back when its necessary." He waved the mag, then tucked it in a separate pocket of his jacket. He locked eyes briefly, then turned back around to Wulf.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Mar 31, 2019)

_What fast friends were making huh? _Now he was definitely going to get hurt, maybe not by the enemy, but probably by this really angry old Beast. His gruff demeanor reminded him too much of another old Beast he knew back home named Fenry, but Fenry was nowhere near as nice as him. At least he had one bullet, but he was seriously debating on who it was really for. Him, or the enemy? He was a terrible shot, heck he wasn't any shot at all! 

_Sometimes I really ought to just keep my maw shut! _


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Mar 31, 2019)

Wulf let them all chatter.   Finally he said. 

"let's dance"

And cocked his pistol


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 31, 2019)

Wulf Canavar said:


> Wulf let them all chatter.   Finally he said.
> 
> "let's dance"
> 
> And cocked his pistol


"Amen brother... just like Italy baby." He cracked his neck, and got ready for war, unholstering his pistol, ready to follow his old war buddy Wulf.


----------



## Zenkiki (Mar 31, 2019)

The watch on her wrist beeped 00:30. It was time to start the raid. Rimna should of gotten himself up onto the roof of the restaurant by now and working his way into the vents while Gabriello works his way through the sewers. The inside of the kitchen laid three people, two men and a woman. One of the men was a cyan fox (@Kylan Velpa) along with a larger black wolf and the girl was a cheetah. The girl was gagged with a handkerchief folded up and stuffed into her mouth. One of the 2 guys in the room was right next to her sewing up her cut into stomach as she had just gone through a surgery to be implanted with drugs to traffic them across the border, even if it wasn't something she wanted. The other was interrogating the cyan fox looking for more information from the "informant" their boss decided to keep around.

 Sabrina led the other four people to the back alley way where they had agreed to wait for the innocents to get escorted out before the other two trained gunmen walks in and possibly with the untrustworthy fox and the timid feline, each with a handgun and a knife that neither were trained with. Her fur stood on end not really liking the idea of having untrustworthy and quite frankly unpredictable people on her crew. She thought about straight up killing the poor lad but decided against it since it wasn't exactly fair, but she definitely wouldn't be getting the whole payment Sabrina had originally thought of. She looks at Wulf knowing he would be on edge at least about the whole idea of having a matchbox by the fuel cans. The feline squats down and pulls her .45 out of her jacket keeping it in her dominant left hand, waiting for friend or foe to need to eat the bullet.

 Inside the 5 people all having fun drinking and shouting at the tv as the baseball game went on the original odds of the team to win was 20:1 in the White Paws' favor against the Cincinnati Reds, but the Reds were winning and this made the gang members angry as they had all gambled their quarter worth into the game. Sabrina had betted on the right team because she had paid them to loose. Paying out 14 million dollars worth to gain back 63.4 million.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Apr 1, 2019)

Gabriello traveled through the sewers until he got to his destination. He found an entrance above that lead into the kitchen. He waits as he listens in from above. He could hear faint voices of someone interrogating another person, as well as other faint voices of yelling and whatnot. Taking his precious time, he slowly, and carefully lifted the opening lid up as quietly as he can to not draw attention to himself. Once he got the lid up to a certain point, he peeks in to see what's going on. From what he suspects, he's located in a back corner of the kitchen; he then sees a wolf with his back towards him as he's doing surgery on the female cheetah. He then see another wolf in a far away corner as he interrogates a cyan fox. Lastly, he sees another large, black wolf tied up and knocked out on the ground a few feet away. Gabriello locked eyes on his first target: the wolf with the girl. Hoping that the primate is in position, and not wasting another minute, he quietly picks up the lid, sets it down on the side quietly, emerges from the sewer hole and slowly approach the wolf from behind. In an instant, he comes up behind the wolf, covers his muzzle with one paw, takes out his knife, and repeatedly stabs him in the chest until he stops squirming. Once the wolf is dead, he let his body dropped to the ground. The other wolf suddenly stops interrogating the cyan fox and whips around to see the feathered lion in place of his comrade. 

"What the fuck?!" the wolf pulls out a gun and aims at the feathered lion. However, unbeknownst to him, @Rimna is ready to attack him.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Apr 1, 2019)

Rimna said:


> "Nice timing. You're good with a blade." Rimna said and cleaned the blood of his knife using the body of the wolf he just killed.



Gabriello also wiped the blood off his knife on the dead wolf's suit before standing and nod to the primate. "Thank you. You were not bad yourself." He then turns his attention to the frighten female cheetah. He places a paw on her head, and stroke it gently. "Shh. It is alright. We're here to rescue you." He then looks back at the primate. "Rimna, we must hurry. The others are waiting for us."


----------



## Zenkiki (Apr 1, 2019)

The wolves in the other room couldn't really hear what was going on besides "What the fuck!?" The eldest one chuckles and yells into the kitchen. "Did you forget to take the scalpel out again? You keep forgetting things in the bodies. You know it's not that hard right?" 

The cheetah's heart raced when she saw a lion walking up behind the mean wolf that was sewing her up. She was wide awake and slightly terrified of the lion. She had only painkillers, cheap ones at that, to keep her from squirming under the knife. She mouths "who are you?" But nothing came out from the shock of the situation. 

The black wolf tied up remained motionless and still as he had been knocked out for resisting what was going to happen to him.


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Apr 1, 2019)

The cyan fox was speechless as he watched the action around him. He didn't know whether to be afraid or overjoyed. These ambushing furs seemed to have good intentions, but what if they thought he was one of the dealers?

Then he saw the care with which they treated the cheetah, which put him at ease somewhat. They were here to save innocents and presumably cleanse the building of wrongdoers. Although the fact there weren't any uniforms meant they were either standalone or in disguise.

He relaxed slightly at the prospect of escaping this place. It had all been a horrible and surreal experience. All he had wanted to do was have a quiet walk home, away from all the noise. Although a wiser fur wouldn't have chosen an obscure alleyway for that. Then he had spotted that shady fur, doing something suspicious through a window. He had hidden, and followed the shady guy when he left. If only curiosity hadn't gotten the better of him, he would never have even known about this place and he wouldn't have had the pain and the interrogation and the forced labour. He missed his friends and family, was starting to think he could never see them again. That even if he escaped, he couldn't face them with his fake smiles and hidden lies.

But it seemed that things were finally looking up. He locked eyes with the feathered lion and mouthed "thank you" but decided not to speak out loud. Something in him felt it wasn't appropriate right now.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Apr 1, 2019)

As James and Wulf waited for the hostage rescue to come out, he realized that maybe the boss wouldn't send the fox (@Liseran Thistle ) into the hot zone with them. He quietly walked over to him and tucked the mag into the pocket of Zach's tweed jacket. He didn't say anything, but silently thought, _You friendly-fire... God help ya._ He walked back to his position, waiting silently, checking one last time his pistol was good for a fight.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Apr 1, 2019)

Gabriello's ears perked up when he heard someone yelled into the kitchen. There was no time to waste. He quickly freed the cheetah and scooped her up bridal style in his arms. He hurries over to Rimna (@Rimna ) and gently puts her in his arms. "Take her. I'll get the wolf." he said in a lower and quiet voice. Then he hurries over to the black wolf. He cut off his binds with his knife and pockets it away. Then he hoisted the body over his shoulder and hustle over to the door. He turns his attention to the cyan fox (@Kylan Velpa ) and nod his head to the side, in which he's beckoning him to come. Then he hurries out of the door and towards the alleyway where the others are waiting.


----------



## Zenkiki (Apr 2, 2019)

Sabrina sees the three people come and two on Rimna's and Gabriello's arms. She sees rimna struggling with the cheetah and smiles a little bit seeing it, but she checks up with her once she is put down. Then she stands up and looks at Zachariah (@Liseran Thistle  ) . She says with almost dead seriousness, "Come here." After he comes there she grabs his wrist  and puts it on the cheetah's neck backside. "Take her and the other two back to the train. The conductor knows some medical stuff. You can take reggie with you but if you hurt any of three people so help me I will come find you again and shred your chest cavity open and tear out all your organs." She looks at Reggie (@pandepix) "Go with her so you don't get spotted again unless you want revenge."
She then looks at other four people (@Wulf Canavar @Rimna @HopeTLioness @Captain TrashPanda) and says, "Once you four are ready begin the rest of the raid, I will join you once I see these three people off."
The five people in the dining room were all having fun drinking and having fun watching the TV. Though the eldest one after not getting a response decided to come check it out in case something happened. He was in the kitchen now as he hear the door open......


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Apr 2, 2019)

The cyan fox felt relieved beyond belief as his ties were cut by the primate. However, he could see these furs were very efficient and getting on their bad side would be disastrous, which kept him mute and obedient. Even when he saw the primate struggling with the cheetah, he dared not speak to offer help, for fear of jeopardising whatever mission they had. Besides, they had probably done these things before and knew what they were doing.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Apr 2, 2019)

Zachariah's fur stood on end, but he didn't say anything to Sabrina as she ordered him to take the innocents outside to the conductor. He could definitely do that. He couldn't pick the Cheetah up directly, he already saw how that went with Rimna, and even though he technically couldn't die he still liked not having a broken back. He slung one of her arms around his back, and tried to drag her to the alleyway. Hopefully the others could just follow along. Seriously though, everyone of these Beasts took him to be some kind of evil, malignant murderer. _Be an asshole just one time, and you're an asshole forever in the rest's eyes. _He at least felt like he was being useful by helping these poor Beasts who had gotten in on this gang. 

He reached the alleyway, and hoisted the Cheetah up even higher as she seemed to be slipping. He couldn't afford to stop and see if the others had followed. The train station was nearby, all he had to do was just walk a few more steps in order to get to the station. He carried on, staggering under the Cheetah's weight.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Apr 2, 2019)

Rimna said:


> The monkey could feel the gloating glares aimed at his direction. After he made sure he hadn't torn any muscles, he said:
> 
> "Don't. Say. Anything. Anyway, I'd like to go back in the vents once we start the attack. There is a grid overlooking the dining room and I can attack them from there. I doubt they'll expect it." - Rimna suggested as he finished stretching.


James listened to the primate, and liked his idea. "I has a feelin' if we get Gabriello (@HopeTLioness ) to be a scout for me and @Wulf Canavar and take out any guards silently, we can go in and shoot the rest. It'll be a 4 on 5, and we has the surprise on 'em. Then, we sweep the building for the boss and take anythang with value. Y'all like that idea?" He was trying to formulate a good strategy for the 4 man kill squad, they couldn't go in without a solid plan of attack.


----------



## Zenkiki (Apr 2, 2019)

Sabrina looks up at the raccoon. "Its a 5 on 5. I'm not just standing here, though yes as the boss I would like to stay out of it but I can join in if needed."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Apr 2, 2019)

Gabriello stood as he listened to the plan. He then turn to face James. "I think I should help Zachariah and Reggie with the victims. After all, I doubt they could carry this wolf back with them. As soon as I dropped this creature in the cart, I will join you shortly." He then turns away, but looks back at the others. "Good luck." He hurries along and past Zach and Reggie as he goes towards the train station with the black wolf still in tow.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Apr 2, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina looks up at the raccoon. "Its a 5 on 5. I'm not just standing here, though yes as the boss I would like to stay out of it but I can join in if needed."


"My bad ma'am." He thought to himself, _"Just thawt you wanted to keep dem paws clean... geez why can't yankees be as nice as southerners?"_


HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello stood as he listened to the plan. He then turn to face James. "I think I should help Zachariah and Reggie with the victims. After all, I doubt they could carry this wolf back with them. As soon as I dropped this creature in the cart, I will join you shortly." He then turns away, but looks back at the others. "Good luck." He hurries along and past Zach and Reggie as he goes towards the train station with the black wolf still in tow.


James nodded. "Understandable..." He kept thinking. He was pretty sure @Wulf Canavar didn't have a surpressor, and the primate (@Rimna ) would be in the vents. If only someone had a supressed weapon or knife... "Any y'all got a knife? We need someone with a silent weapon." He turned to Gabriello (@HopeTLioness ) "Any chance you got a knife? Nothin' major, just something to kill in silence."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Apr 2, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> He turned to Gabriello (@HopeTLioness ) "Any chance you got a knife? Nothin' major, just something to kill in silence."



"Good luck." he said to the others, but before he could go any father, James pops the question about knives. He then turns to him. "I do. How many do you need?"


----------



## Zenkiki (Apr 2, 2019)

Sabrina smiles to herself hearing the 'coon ask if anyone had a suppressor as she had. It was an illegal mod but worthwhile. She takes it out of her jacket and shows him the pistol. "Let's get going." 

Inside the elder got into the kitchen and saw the events of what happened and he yells for the others to come.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Apr 2, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> "Good luck." he said to the others, but before he could go any father, James pops the question about knives. He then turns to him. "I do. How many do you need?"


That answer caught him by surprise. "Uhh... maybe 2?"


Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina smiles to herself hearing the 'coon ask if anyone had a suppressor as she had. It was an illegal mod but worthwhile. She takes it out of her jacket and shows him the pistol. "Let's get going."


"I need one of dem..." He held his paw out for a knife, then got ready to move.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Apr 2, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> That answer caught him by surprise. "Uhh... maybe 2?"



The feathered lion reached in his back pockets and pulls out two knives. He hands them over to James. "Here. Now I must go. I won't be long." And with that, he hurries off to drop the black wolf into the train cart.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Apr 2, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> The feathered lion reached in his back pockets and pulls out two knives. He hands them over to James. "Here. Now I must go. I won't be long." And with that, he hurries off to drop the black wolf into the train cart.


"Thank yuh." He fell in behind the boss kitty, and got ready to strike. He motioned for @Wulf Canavar to fall in, so the three could silently move and begin to raid. He could barely hear a slight commotion though. "I think they saw someone got stabby boys..."


----------



## pandepix (Apr 3, 2019)

Reggie looked at the knife in one paw and the gun in the other. Revenge wasn't something he was particularly after, and while it might be satisfying, he figured that whatever Rimna, Gabriello, Wulf, and James were about to do the baddies would be a whole lot worse than what he could achieve. 
"I'll help Zach and keep an eye on him," he said. At least then he would be out of the way and still doing something useful.
He caught up to Zach (@Liseran Thistle) and threw the cheetah's other arm over his shoulder, hoisting her up just enough so that her knees didn't drag as they walked to the station. They shuffled as fast as they could, finally reaching the train, and gently set the cheetah down.


----------



## Zenkiki (Apr 3, 2019)

Sabrina walks into the room and crawls against the counter then seeing the first one come by she fires two rounds towards his chest. The first one missed hitting the pots behind him, but the second one hit him in center mass, cracking his spine by his heart leaving him on the floor motionless. 

The four remaining spread out and form a defensive formation around the dinning room while two go in to try and ambush the ambushers. in the dinning room one of the wolves set up shop behind the exbar from before the law passed and now the liquor was removed. The other tossed up the table they were gambling at and hides behind it, his body exposed to the vents, though he was facing towards the vents but not up high enough.


The cheetah looks at the three guys when she is set down, her eyes had some worry in them wondering if this was going to be another transfer. "Who are you guys?" Her belly was still bleeding a little since her wound wasn't shut all the way when they picked her up, leaving her a little messy. The conductor of the private train comes into the back car with a medical kit and begins to do what he can for her.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Apr 3, 2019)

As James followed the boss in, he waited for his moment. He saw her take cover, then kill a man in the kitchen. He realized it was go time, and bullets would be flying soon. He could hear frantic movement in the dining room, and James stealthily went to the edge of the opening leading into the dining room, taking cover and getting ready to pop out. He could hear 2 sets of paws running, getting steadily louder. He unholstered his Colt in his right and had his borrowed knife in his left. He waited for either a signal to proceed and open fire, or for an enemy to come through. If one came through, he could use him as a shield, but it all depended on whether or not the kitty would give them the signal to open fire first...


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Apr 3, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> "Thank yuh." He fell in behind the boss kitty, and got ready to strike. He motioned for @Wulf Canavar to fall in, so the three could silently move and begin to raid. He could barely hear a slight commotion though. "I think they saw someone got stabby boys..."




Wulf slipped his pistol from its holster.  The cold weight of it felt familiar and comfortable in his hand.

They started the assault, entering the back door of the place.  Then,  busting in,  he met the other wolves coming in from the other room.   The eyes of the first one got big as they saw him come in shooting.   Wulf shot two times,  hitting the first through the door.    Wulf stepped to the right to clear the entryway for the others to come in,  covering the other door.

A fire fight was beginning at the inner door to the kitchen.

Wulf was in the kitchen,  off to the side.   Four more wolves were in the hallway, guns out...


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Apr 3, 2019)

Rimna said:


> Rimna saw that more of the guys were making their way to the kitchen. He decided it was time to step in, so he shot at the lone wolf through the ventilation grid - 3 bullets to the head, all landed on their mark. The monkey kicked in the grid and dropped down and he quickly jumped for cover in one of the corners.
> He was hoping that the rest of the guys could pull their weight. He was deep behind enemy lines now.


He could hear the three suppressed shots. His ears had been trained to hear gunfire. “It’s go time,” he thought to himself. He saw @Wulf Canavar pop in and take down a wolf that was only a few feet from him. "Matter of inches..." He peeked his head around the corner, only to be meet with a light furry of gunfire be fired at him. "Ok, that's the signal." He briefly poked back out again, shooting where the fire came from. He shot 4 shots, with the first 3 digging into the wall. The fourth one he could tell hit a gangster, as he heard a wolf whimper in pain. He needed for Wulf and the kitty (@Zenkiki ) to start taking shots. It was them 3 and @Rimna in enemy lines versus 4, maybe 3 gangsters.


----------



## Zenkiki (Apr 4, 2019)

Sabrina nods giving the two others the signal to go ahead. After she had killed the first one the other two come into the room which James and Wulf killed there was two left so she had them go distract them atleast.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Apr 4, 2019)

Zacharaih nodded graciously at the helping paws that carried the Cheetah with him. He winced when he heard the ensuing gun shots, but tried to ignore it as best as he could. He slouched down on one of the train seats, and breathed a huge sigh of relief. 

"Alright, so." He began. "What to do now? Did we get everybody out of there?"


----------



## HopeTLioness (Apr 5, 2019)

Gabriello walks into the cart right after the fox and cat and goes over to an empty seat to lay the large, black wolf down. 




Liseran Thistle said:


> "Alright, so." He began. "What to do now? Did we get everybody out of there?"



He turns around to face him before he spoke. "If you mean these poor unfortunate souls, yes. However, there could be more hidden somewhere in the place. You two stay here and tend to them. I'm going back to support our comrades." He then turns his attention to the cheetah when she asked them who they were. "We're your saviors. We're getting you and the others out of here and taking down these crooks who hurt you. Now I must go. Be safe, everyone." He pulls out his pistol and runs out of the cart as he heads back to the restaurant.


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Apr 5, 2019)

Wulf called out to James (@Captain TrashPanda ). 

" Let's do a Hi-low!"
The two of them stacked up on the corner,  pressed up close together,  guns forward.

"3. 2. 1. Go. " whispered Wulf and they went around the corner,  both guns up,  together.  Wulf went low,  kneeling around the corner.   James went high, stepping around the corner.   Both guns came around the corner at the same time.   The last wolf shot back.   Wulf's hat was blown off his head by a bullet, and the wall right next to James exploded when another bullet zinged past him.  

But Wulf and James were more experienced,  and they lined up their  target and fired.   Both hit their marks.   Wulf made three shots.  Two to the chest,  once to the head.   And their target went down.

Then Wulf and James spread out,  covering the room.

"clear! " Shouted Wulf back to the others.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Apr 6, 2019)

Zachariah's ears would not stop ringing from all of the harried gun shots. is earlier plan about following the two with the guns was stupid now that he hears all the commotion going on. Everyone was out of the building, thankfully. Now to look after the others. 

"Is anyone else hurt?" He asked. He didn't really know how to handle a gun, but wounds were something he prided himself an expert on taking care of. He didn't bring a first aid kit with him, but he was sure that the train may have something on board.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Apr 6, 2019)

Wulf Canavar said:


> Wulf called out to James (@Captain TrashPanda ).
> 
> " Let's do a Hi-low!"
> The two of them stacked up on the corner,  pressed up close together,  guns forward.
> ...


"Sure thing brother!"

He went around the corner high, feeling the wind from a bullet and the wall shatter next to him. James took two shots, both aiming at the torso. One hit, the other shattered a glass behind him. Wulf took the left side of the room, James took the right.

"Clear this side!" He worked his way through, going to the fresh dead wolf and regrouping with Wulf.


----------



## pandepix (Apr 6, 2019)

Reggie looked at the cheetah and then to the wolf. That could have been him if he had played his cards wrong. 
"I'm Reggie," he said. "Don't worry, we're here to help."
He winced slightly hearing the gunshots from the fight in the background, slid his hand back into his pocket where the pistol was and gripped it firmly. He wanted to go back and help, but it was probably already too late. The time in between gunshots increased so he knew they were probably getting close to finishing them off. 
Gabriello trotted back off to the restaurant and Reggie sat down in the seat next to the black wolf. 
"How are you feeling?" he asked.


----------



## Zenkiki (Apr 6, 2019)

Sabrina got up and walked around seeing that the room was clear she checks their bodies for anything useful and put it in her pockets before they stacked on the door. She let's wulf bust open the door, the lion sitting in the chair clapping his hands seeing sabrina. "Well well if it isn't the little kitty." She hissed at him. "What do you want now Jackson?" He chuckles and sets his hands out in front of him. "Nothing you finally caught me. Sure the boss ain't going to like you taking me, but go ahead and cuff me and the two boys left." She bites her tongue and nods to the two next to her to go ahead and cuff them up and bring them out. Once the two bodyguards are out sabrina cuffed the larger lion and walks him out. The lion giving no resistance and smiling as sabrina walks behind him.


----------



## Zenkiki (Apr 6, 2019)

The cheetah looks at the three in the room and seeing that they wanted to help she relaxes a little. "Thanks for getting me out." As she said that she noticed the cyan fox and the black wolf, who was now waking him rubbing his head. He growls and clenches a fist about to deck the first thing he saw.


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Apr 6, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina got up and walked around seeing that the room was clear she checks their bodies for anything useful and put it in her pockets before they stacked on the door. She let's wulf bust open the door, the lion sitting in the chair clapping his hands seeing sabrina. "Well well if it isn't the little kitty." She hissed at him. "What do you want now Jackson?" He chuckles and sets his hands out in front of him. "Nothing you finally caught me. Sure the boss ain't going to like you taking me, but go ahead and cuff me and the two boys left." She bites her tongue and nods to the two next to her to go ahead and cuff them up and bring them out. Once the two bodyguards are out sabrina cuffed the larger lion and walks him out. The lion giving no resistance and smiling as sabrina walks behind him.




When Sabrina indicated,  Wulf charged the door,  smashing the lock,  it being an old,  lightweight door.   The frame cracked and splintered,  the door flying open. 



Wulf stepped to the side of the room and yelled "hands up!"  one of them went for his gun.   Wulf stepped forward, gun trained on the guy.  " put it down!!  Slow!! "  he barked at the top of his voice.   The guard very slowly set his gun down on the desk.    

As Sabrina took the leader in custody,  Wulf looked surprised.   He gripped the guard by the scruff of his neck,  kicking his knees out from under him, forcing him to his knees.   He forced the muzzle of his pistol against the back of the guard's neck. 

"Sabrina?  Why are we keeping these creeps alive? Let's off them right now and have done with it!"


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Apr 6, 2019)

Zachariah sighed, settling down into a seat on the train. Everyone seemed to be doing about as fine as victims of a mafia drug cartel ought to, so he figured he needed to do something else other than just sit there. 

"So I take it everyone's fine then? That's good." He began, nodding. "You mind sharing how you all ended up in league with folks as bad as these Beasts?" He looked at the Cheetah.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Apr 6, 2019)

Wulf Canavar said:


> When Sabrina indicated,  Wulf charged the door,  smashing the lock,  it being an old,  lightweight door.   The frame cracked and splintered,  the door flying open.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


James took the other guard, gun drawn. "You better not make any sudden moves ya sonuvabitch." He came over and took the guard's gun and tucked it in the waistband of his pants. He got behind the guard and put the gun to his head. "Walk scumbag. Don't you dare look around either." He looked over at Wulf and sighed a bit. "You not remember Europe at all? We keep dem bastards alive, use them as leverage. Take 'em as POWs now." He looked at Sabrina (@Zenkiki ), hoping she would take his side and keep them alive.


----------



## Zenkiki (Apr 7, 2019)

Sabrina nods to the raccoon because she was going to let them live... for now. She starts to walk the lion back toward the train and handed him off to Gabriello (@HopeTLioness) once he was to them. Sabrina then leads the way back to the train and then loads then into the back train in cells with tight handcuffs on each of them. 

The cheetah looks at Zachariah. "I was.. I was partying then I guess I blacked out. I think it was something in my drink." The wolf growls, "5 on 1. How they hell is 5 on 1 a fair fight? Yeah they beat me in a fight and dragged me there"


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Apr 7, 2019)

Zachariah shook his head. He had only heard of such a horrid thing as roffies, seeing how his little bayou town didn't have any real drugs. _What a rotten thing to do._ He thought. Then again, he did get into this mess by  getting mugged in an alleyway on his way to the dorms, the city had more than shown it's colors to Zach. 

"Well at least that noisy shooting's died down. Any more, and I'd have gone deaf." He said, digging a hand in one of his ears.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Apr 7, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina nods to the raccoon because she was going to let them live... for now. She starts to walk the lion back toward the train and handed him off to Gabriello (@HopeTLioness) once he was to them. Sabrina then leads the way back to the train and then loads then into the back train in cells with tight handcuffs on each of them.



Gabriello was close to the restaurant when Sabrina and the other escorted the boss and his bodyguards out in handcuffs. The female feline walks over to him and hands the boss off to him. He nods as he takes him and escorts him back to the cart where the cell are. He watch as Sabrina locks them up. He crosses his arms as he looks over at the body guards and then at the lion. He noticed the the lion was very calm, in which it could be a good thing or a bad thing. He then leans over to the cat (@Zenkiki ) to whisper to her. "Boss. Is there a possibility that there are more victims hidden in the restaurant? And what do you plan to do with them?"


----------



## pandepix (Apr 8, 2019)

Reggie shook his head upon hearing the cheetah's response. _Roofies..._he thought. _I bet that's not even the tip of the iceberg. They could have done a lot worse considering they sent 5 guys after the wolf. _He shivered in disgust, forcing himself to not think about it.
He then looked over at the wolf, who seemed a little worse for the wear, but was at least awake now. Awake and severely agitated. _Ah, well. Can you really blame him?_
He was lost in his own thoughts, casually observing his surroundings, and fiddling with the things in his pockets. A few minutes went by and suddenly the door to the train opened. Reggie turned to look and immediately locked eyes with the lion. He gulped as the lion glared at him, making the fur on his neck stand on end. He finally broke the gaze and turned his attention to the rest of the group, who was unharmed. 
Everything was going smoothly so far. 
_Almost too smoothly, _he thought.


----------



## Zenkiki (Apr 10, 2019)

The train conductor patching up the girl cut the string as she had been finished sowing back up and next to her were 5 1 pound bags of green drugs. Sabrina picks them up and sets it down on a table on the other side of the room.
Once she comes back she tries to comfort her, before asking "Where were you going to deliver this?"
The cheetah shivers, "I dont know. He said it was either Tokyo or the bottom of the sea."
Sabrina turns her face to Wulf and mouths, "oh no" she then hears the wolf bend the metal of the train doorway from just punching it. He looks at the others. "Why the hell are you not skinning them alive? There is no reason to keep the bastards alive." He steps up to sabrina and his knuckles crack as he balls up his fist. Sabrina waves him off and he leaves to go deck something nonliving. Sabrina looks  around the gang. "So do we follow the trail to Japan, or do we stay here and focus on the city?"


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Apr 10, 2019)

As the cyan fox stood to the side listening in, his mood dampened slightly. He was grateful to these furs for saving him, there was no question about it, but the idea of having anything to do with that horrible trade ever again felt almost painful. Still, he kept his trap shut. These furs had saved him, and he owed it to them to do whatever they required of him, even if that meant chasing his former captors to Japan. He sighed slightly, almost unnoticeably. He tried to focus on the fact that soon enough, he would be truly free. It was worth waiting for.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Apr 10, 2019)

When the wolf stepped up to Sabrina, Gabriello quickly stepped in between and gave him a warning look. Then he watched as the wolf walked off to vent/punch an inanimate object.  




Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina looks around the gang. "So do we follow the trail to Japan, or do we stay here and focus on the city?"



Gabriello turns his body half way to look back at her. "That is entirely up to you. I don't mind either way."


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Apr 10, 2019)

Zachariah's ear's perked up at the mention of a whole other country. He wasn't planning on leaving anytime soon, and besides, he wasn't even sure of what he would do once he got there. Probably the same thing he's doing now, which is being a drag on everyone else. _Peter would want me to go with them._ That much he knew for certain, because Peter wasn't the type to leave people disappointed with him. He hadn't gotten the money yet, but this job did go by rather fast. And Peter wasn't _expecting _to get paid, he still had time to go to Japan of all places, if that is where they were going. 

Going to Japan, and maybe making up for his horrible misgivings here in the states might just make all the other Beasts warm up to him. Or at least make it certain he wasn't going to be ducking from friendly fire. He couldn't think of a way to be useful to the rest, he wasn't exactly a big, burly Badger like Fenry or a cunning Rabbit like Peter. 

He did, however, consider himself to be very small. And very lucky. Also he couldn't die, maybe he could finally think of a way to use that to his advantage. 

"Well if Ya'll are headed to Japan, I've got not problem with that. I'll tag along for a little longer." He said. "I'll try not to be so useless next time."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Apr 10, 2019)

James followed the boss (@Zenkiki ) back into the nice part of the train and took a seat, partially relieved he hadn’t taken a bullet. He pulled his Colt out and set it on the table in front of him.


Zenkiki said:


> He looks at the others. "Why the hell are you not skinning them alive? There is no reason to keep the bastards alive." He steps up to sabrina and his knuckles crack as he balls up his fist.


James immediately stood up when the wolf got in the cat’s face. He looked at him in surprise and a bit of frustration. “What a way to treat the animals who risked their hides to save yours. She don't have to explain herself to you. Respect the authority, it will benefit you. I know from experience.” He waited for him to back down then go take his anger out on something without fur.


Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina looks around the gang. "So do we follow the trail to Japan, or do we stay here and focus on the city?"


James’ eyes got a bit bigger as he sat down when she mentioned Japan. “If my humble opinion means anything, Japan would be going all out on this drug trail. What would we be missing here? I mean, I have no idea if imma get paid or nah. Going overseas again makes me a bit wary...” He meant no disrespect or desire to be solely paid, but he was not completely up for another trip. For Christ’s sake, he only had his gun, the clothes on his back, and a spare set of clothes. He was in no shape to go to Japan. “I mean, if I’m needed, I’ll help in whatever way I can.” He tried to show he was ready to help the little crime family as best as he could.


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Apr 10, 2019)

After listening in, the cyan fox decided to speak up, very timidly and slowly.
"I will also come with you wherever you go. If you would have me. I don't know if I could even be of any help. Maybe my inside information would be useful? But either way I owe it to you to at least offer my services, after you saved me."
He apprehensively awaited a reply, terrified of being shouted at or worse.


----------



## Zenkiki (Apr 11, 2019)

The train set off back towards the Gran Station. Sabrina went to go talk with the conductor privately and didnt come out until they were slowing down heading into the station. She comes out and heads to the prisoners where she opened the make shift cell and let them out leading them out into the station heading to the club. "Once we get these punks back to my office I'll get your guys' money."

She opened the side door of the barbershop and tossed the large lion down the hole that a 13 rung ladder was ment to be used for and she climbed down the ladder herself before grabbing Jackson and shoving him up and moving him out of the way so the two others could come in without getting tossed on her. She opens one of the cells in her private room and tosses him in and shut it. Then opened another one for the other two. Ince they were brought in she left the room leaving it pitch black but the lion could see just fine since he had better night sight. Sabrina goes to her seat and sits down, setting her gun out on the table pointing the barrel at the right seat in front of her. "So for that job I'll pay you according to your performance and what you did as a whole. We will head to Japan then in three days. Meet me back here and we will depart, until then have fun and prepare for it." She then moves a stack of funds into several other envelopes. She holds out three full envelopes,  "Wulf, Rimna, and James here is your payment." She had handed them each an envelope of 75,000 dollars. "Gabriello.." she handed him another envelop, this time 57.5k "I hope you continue to do business with me. Zachariah..." she handed him a practically empty envelope, it it was because it had a check in it rather than cash like the rest. On it she had written a little message. "Take care, and if you want to continue with us then I would like you to ask me, you seemed out of place this last go."
The check was for 55k. On the back of the check was written in small cursive:
_I can that we were a little mean to you especially James, but you do need to understand that this isn't a game. Everyone could loose their lives and they are mad about it. If you want to continue working you'll have to do something, tell me what you can do when you tell me you want to continue, if not then I hope that this money will help you out of whatever issues you were having."_


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Apr 11, 2019)

James walked the guard off the train and followed the boss to the barbershop. He saw her throw the lion down and he slightly winced. _"Damn... that was a fall." _He waited for her to move when he heard a door open and also threw the wolf down. "Have a nice flight ya bastard!" He then scampered in and slid down the ladder, grabbing the wolf by his collar and tossing him in the cell she (@Zenkiki ) had opened.
Once @Wulf Canavar had thrown the other wolf in and shut the cell, he came to the boss's desk. He saw how much money was on her desk and his maw fell open. _"Gawddamn... that's the most money I've seen in my life..."_ When she offered him an envelope, he could only extend a shaky paw. "Th-thank ya ma'am. I never did hear what your name was." He wanted to hear her name so he could say thank you. With that money, he could settle in Chicago, hell, have his cousins settle here also. He took the envelope, careful not to drop it.


----------



## Zenkiki (Apr 11, 2019)

Sabrina saw the 'coon stumble and ask her name, " Its Sabrina. Or The White Queen as many people know me as."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Apr 11, 2019)

Once they made it to the Grand Station and back to the club house, Gabriello followed his comrades and headed to the boss's desk to wait. Once she (@Zenkiki), James (@Captain TrashPanda ), and Wulf (@Wulf Canavar ) finished locking the thugs away and came to the office, he watched a the feline distributes the money to each member. 




Zenkiki said:


> "Gabriello.." she handed him another envelop, this time 57.5k "I hope you continue to do business with me.



He graciously takes the envelope and bow his head to her. He then hears the raccoon asks for her name and she replied. He nod and said, "Thank you, Ms. Sabrina. If you ever need me for more work, I will come.". He then turns to the rest of his head and gave them a curt nod to them. "Gentlemen. It was a pleasure."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Apr 11, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina saw the 'coon stumble and ask her name, " Its Sabrina. Or The White Queen as many people know me as."


"Th-thank you, Ms. Sabrina." He tipped his hat to her and the lion (@HopeTLioness ), "S-same to you, see y'all in three d-days," and crawled back up the ladder. He got outside into the cool Chicago night and could only gawk at the envelope he had been given. He had just gotten paid 75K. He prayed out loud to make sure he was awake. He put his paw over his maw and could only stand stunned. He tucked his money away and flagged a taxi. He got inside and sat in the back, then told the driver where his hotel was. He felt like the world was going by in slo-mo. He pulled the envelope out and felt the money. It was real Benjamins, and he couldn't contain his excitement, yet relief that he had gotten a massive paycheck. The driver pulled up to the hotel and James stumbled out. He looked like he had seen the Lord in person, completely shocked and almost incognizant. He went to his room and shut the door, doing all the locks. He put the envelope on his nightstand with his hat, gun, and wallet. He undressed and got in the bed, shaking from head to tail in unbelief. "That cat is an angel from da Lawd... she hasta be an angel." He turned off the lights and curled up in the bed in a furball, thanking his maker for the blessing of Sabrina.


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Apr 11, 2019)

The cyan fox hid his feelings of doubt at Japan. Luckily, it seemed that nobody had noticed his fear or reluctance. He did, however, feel a little frustrated at not getting a reply to his question. He had probably been misunderstood, since he hadn't exactly phrased it like a question.

After the raccoon, either James, Wolf or Rimna presumably, had left, he stepped forward from his position leaned against the wall and spoke.
"Excuse me, uh, S-Sabrina?, I don't want to press you for an answer, but do you want me on board for Japan or not? As I said, I owe you all my services so it's really about whether or not you'll take me. I kind of need to know before we all disperse... Sorry to push you..."


----------



## Zenkiki (Apr 11, 2019)

She looks at him. "Do you want to go home and see your family or would you rather help prevent it from happening to others? This is all up to you. I will be willing to let you join but if you would rather stay here and watch the place, maybe watch the prisoners, that can also work."


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Apr 11, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> She looks at him. "Do you want to go home and see your family or would you rather help prevent it from happening to others? This is all up to you. I will be willing to let you join but if you would rather stay here and watch the place, maybe watch the prisoners, that can also work."


He was completely thrown off by having the choice put on him. He thought about it for a moment or two.

He didn't feel able to face his family with a clear conscience yet. No chance. And all his friends had probably just put him out of their lives. For all he knew, there had been some kind of search party trying to find him, who had long since given up. In all honesty, he was probably presumed dead.

So he wanted desperately to tell them he was fine and alive and come back home. But there would be so much fuss it would be immensely overwhelming right now. He didn't deserve all that fuss and attention. He felt crushed just thinking about it.

And then there was the fact that he would have to hide _that _from all his family, and come up with some crazy story. And his entire life would become a lie. The only way to avoid that was to clear his conscience. And what was the harm in risking his life in Japan if everybody thought he was dead anyway?

So this all seemed to point to one thing:
Stay at Dahlia's for a few days, until he could catch the Japan train. Assuming Dahlia hadn't moved in the past two years. 


After all this deliberation, he finally concluded:
"Thank you. I... have a place I can stay for three days. Because I can't face my family yet. And then I would very much like to come with you. I don't know how helpful I would be. But I owe it to you, and to myself, actually, to do this."


----------



## Seph (Apr 11, 2019)

Seph walked through the streets, bandaging up his knuckles. He walked by a store and caught a glimpse of himself in one of the windows. His Golden fur was matted with dried blood.  He had just gotten back from a fight in an alley not too far away. Seph was wearing a dark green tank top and baggy jeans of the same color. His opponent in that last fight had said something that stuck with Seph. He said, "This isn't fair! You pitbulls were made for fighting." Seph had brushed the comment off at first, but now, he was starting to think about it. The statement definitely described Seph. He was 6 ft 1 and 280lbs. He had been fighting for most of life, and sometimes it did seem like it was what he was made for. Seph pondered this as he walked through the streets. Eventually, Seph reached the barbershop and the club beneath.
"Think this is the place." Seph said to himself as he walked into the Speakeasy. As Seph walked in, he looked around at the other patrons. He saw many people of many backgrounds, but he didn't like any of them. "I don't know about this." Seph said as he sat down at a table by himself.


----------



## JackJackal (Apr 12, 2019)

As everything was being settled with Sabrina and her crew a young (not child young. like a young man) Jackal sat at the club's bar drinking a corona. wearing a tan trench coat over his usual clothes while also hiding a couple of knives that he always carried. he looked around searching for the owner who he hoped could help him if he helped them. "Omar. You better not have double-crossed me again," he said under his breath. having gotten a tip from an old partner he now waited and hoped he wasn't wasting his time


----------



## pandepix (Apr 12, 2019)

Reggie was the last one off the train, staying behind to contemplate the offer to Japan. Hell, it wasn't that hard to say yes considering he had no other obligations besides his job, considering his parents had just kicked him out, and he was sure he would probably be able to find work there if things didn't pan out. He quickly got off the train and headed back to Sabrina's office, peeking in the doorway right as she was handing out the others their pay. He saw the three furs thumbing through their envelopes of cash and his eyes got wide.  _Holy shit. I won't have to worry about a job at all if I can prove myself useful_, he thought. He waited outside the door for the others to leave and nodded his head in respect as they passed by. His rubbed his paws together and took a deep breath before entering the office.
"Miss Sabrina, I know I didn't prove myself to be the most useful this time, but if you'll have me I'd like to go with to Japan."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Apr 12, 2019)

Gabriello left the office and out of the shop. He walked down the street as he thought about the trip and what supplies he will need. He stopped by a phone booth and contacted his resource agent. After the 20 minute call, he went to a nearby diner and sat at the bar. A plus-size, brown lioness with reddish-brown hair, lavender eyes, and a blue and white waitress uniform comes up to greet him with a smile.

"Hello, and welcome to Paw's Delight! My name's Hope, and I will take care of you. Shall I start you off with some coffee?"

Gabriello looked at her. "Water, please."

"Absolutely! I'll get that for you." the waitress walked away to get his beverage as Gabriello takes his time to look at the menu.


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Apr 12, 2019)

Kylan stepped out onto the road, dreading the possibility that Dahlia may not be there. He entered an alleyway, and luckily found a black tattered blanket abandoned in the trash. He put it over his head for anonymity, because dignity was what mattered least right now.

After this, he took a few turns, before turning onto the high street. A wave of emotion hit him. Nostalgia maybe? Longing? Hope? He wasn't quite sure, but he was rather overwhelmed. It was still here, unchanged save for the faces bustling along. After a sentimental pause, he continued along the high street, head lowered and back hunched.

He came to the fifth right and took the turning. If he remembered correctly, it was down here on the right, a hundred yards or so, a terraced house. One of those remarkable buildings with no garden that have so much more space inside than you would think from the outside. It was a dark but cosy kind of house if he remembered. Perfect for Dahlia, and perfect for him right now.

He arrived and tentatively knocked twice on the door. The lack of an answer weakened his confidence. He knocked again, much louder.

This time, the door opened to reveal a female bat of natural hue standing in the doorway, looking rather irked.
"What is it this time?" She asked sarcastically.

Kylan's face lit up under his dusty blanket, and he pushed past her into the house, before replying in a gruff voice, "Shut it!"
"Excuse me!? Get out of my house this instant! I'll-"
"No, the door. Shut the door. Just for a moment."
"Whatever."
She obliged, and the moment the door shut, Kylan dropped the voice and the blanket.

"Wait, Kylan!?"
Dahlia was utterly bewildered, and frankly rather irritated.
"Where the heck have you been? You have some serious explaining to do. We all thought you were dead by some stupid accident. Come on, sit down, talk."
She dragged him by the ear to the dining table for up to four, and got them both a glass of water, before sitting down opposite him.

Kylan didn't really want to relate his entire story right now, so soon after it had taken place.
"Dahlia, it would be really helpful if you could just give me-"

She leaned in.
"I said, _talk._"


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Apr 12, 2019)

Wulf followed along after Sabrina,  tossing his prisoner down the shaft and all the rest. 

"This is a LOT of cash boss. That drug place we busted must really be important to you."  he took the envelope,  putting it in his coat pocket,  without counting it. 

"you know I'm your man.   Just tell me when and where and I'll be there."

Wulf spent the next few days depositing the mony and putting his financial affairs in order to be gone for an extended trip to Japan.   He had a couple houses being flipped and repaired , and his rental properties needed someone to manage them while he was away. 

That done,  he partied with his wolf mistress from the first night at the club the last day before the trip,  so he would show up with little sleep and quite hung over...


----------



## Zenkiki (Apr 12, 2019)

Sabrina headed down to the club floor to see how the employees were doing. Seeing the small leopardess working with her bigger buck working together like they always had she sat down during a quiet moment to talk with them. The buck was working with his patron and Crysta, the leopard. Crysta smacks the buck's butt playfully as she flirts with him walking over to the white feline business lady who was all dressed up in her oriental dress.
"What can I get you my queen?"
"Opinions."
"Well how would you like that served? Shaken or stirred?"
Sabrina looks at her an cracks a small grin at her. "Stirred." The leopard turned her back for a little making a drink for the three of them then sat out the glasses on the counter between the two girls. Butch walks over and joins the two girls looking at her professionally and being neutral faced. "So what is going on?" Sabrina looks at him and then the smiling leopard, "Well, I came to see how you two and the others are doing, how the dancers and the entertainment was doing since I have to go on a long trip." The girl leans onto the counter, "Why?" Buck grabbed her and stood her back up shaking his head, seeing that she got away with so much.
Sabrina looks at them. "MS23 is being dealt with. I have Jackson in the cell and so there should be 2 more under-bosses then Coke-head himself. I got a group of people working with me, the only I would care about if he died, would be Wulf and that is simply because he has already proven it to me before. I need to go buy out the plane tomorrow and make sure that we can fly there in three days. The drugs are leading there in Tokyo harbor so we have a lead at least." She sighs having been thinking about this moment for a few years. Buck reached over to her and rubbed her back. "It'll come... It'll come. How many people are going with you?"
Sabrina stopped slouching feeling the deer's hoof rub her back. "I have 7 people besides me right now. Well more than we really need."
He looks at her. "Then cut some off."
Sabrina nodded at him, "I expect this to at least scare off some if not kill them. It will be dangerous as they know we are coming now." She took a few swallows of the alcohol before she got up and walked off to go talk with some others, drink in hand.
The buck pulls the leopard back into her shift spot as they needed to prep for the next break here in a few minutes. Sabrina walked over to the back side of the entertainer's stage where there was their private room to relax and not have to be the center of attention anymore. The music died down as the crew were about to take a break, and she sat there in one of the chairs waiting for the four girls and two guys to come in and she talks with them about their work and if anything needed changed. She nodded at a few suggestions, more protection against the more "active" man and then another at them getting more comfortable clothing as it would get a little uncomfortable after a while. "Alright I'll get you new uniforms that are easier on the skin and implement some sort of rail guard around the stage to give you a little more room." The girls thanked her and they got back to having fun while they occasionally pulled at their uniform.

Sabrina happy with how things were going sat down in her usual table in the back corner so she could watch the people instead of the dancers, as that was who she was more interested in. She finished the glass and set it down and began to watch as the crowd crowded the bar keeping Buck and Crysta busy, making a lot of tips between them, mostly from the over aroused men seeing the little girl but she loved the attention they were all giving her and with Buck at her side she knew she was safe from the touchy people.

(@JackJackal @Seph)


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Apr 12, 2019)

There was no arguing with Dahlia. She was a completely reliable companion, but very strong-willed.
"Fine. But I need you to guarantee me food and shelter for three days and a pact of secrecy."
"That's a bit bold of you! Quite a lot to ask as well. It'll all depend on your story I suppose. I think, judging by how desperate you seem, that you're running low on options here. It'll be on my terms or not at all, understand?"
"Yes. Fine. I understand. Could you try being a little less hostile though?"
"Sorry. I've missed you, I suppose. And I'm mad that you disappeared without any warning. You have no idea the hurt that's been caused among your family. Unless you've been there of course. But no, you have something to hide, am I right? Of course I am! So in short, I can try being less hostile but I'm not being friendly until you tell me your story."
"Well, it was all a very unfortunate accident owing to my good intentions and my naivety..."

Kylan related to her how he had been walking home from work, taken a back alley as a "quiet route", seen a shady wolf doing something dodgy through a window or door, and followed him to the MS23 restaurant, only to be spotted, captured, and forced into the business.

He told how he was saved by this random group of furs (a cat, a monkey, a wolf, a raccoon, a lion thing and a fox, as far as he could remember) and how he had promised to travel with them to Tokyo in three days' time.

"So, there would be no point in anyone knowing I'm here for three days out of up to three years. Besides, I can face my family with a clear conscience after this trip. You're the only fur I can trust with this, since you're good at keeping secrets and not exactly "pure" yourself, so I'm afraid for the next three days it's either you or the streets."
"Wow. Okay, so you want me to hide you until Japan. I'll do it. For you."

They embraced briefly. This was the Dahlia Kylan needed on his side right now.

She pulled away from him. "Jeez, I always knew you were innocent but I didn't suspect it would get you sucked into such a horrid business. I should've helped you more, opened your eyes a bit..."
"Oh don't worry about that. I can tell you they are extremely open now. And troubled, and alert. Thank you, for your support. It's so great to see you again..."
"I'll make us some food while you set yourself up in the master bedroom."
"You still prefer the attic?"
"You know me!"

Kylan ascended the narrow wooden staircase to the first floor, and cleared a bit of junk off the bed. He breathed a heavy sigh of relief and contentment as he plunged onto the soft bed. He lay there for a few minutes, fully acknowledging the fact that he was finally safe.


----------



## JackJackal (Apr 12, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina headed down to the club floor to see how the employees were doing. Seeing the small leopardess working with her bigger buck working together like they always had she sat down during a quiet moment to talk with them. The buck was working with his patron and Crysta, the leopard. Crysta smacks the buck's butt playfully as she flirts with him walking over to the white feline business lady who was all dressed up in her oriental dress.
> "What can I get you my queen?"
> "Opinions."
> "Well how would you like that served? Shaken or stirred?"
> ...



"Hey Barkeep!" Jack called to Buck hoping he could spare a moment with how busy it was. though the crowd was starting to tick him off as he hated it when he was in a crowd of any kind


----------



## Zenkiki (Apr 12, 2019)

JackJackal said:


> "Hey Barkeep!" Jack called to Buck hoping he could spare a moment with how busy it was. though the crowd was starting to tick him off as he hated it when he was in a crowd of any kind



The deer was busy swatting a reaching hand away from his girl when he saw someone wave him down. After he dealt with the drunk guy trying to touch the girl that so happened to like putting guys in this exact spot. He was able to get a break in and he went over to the flagger.


----------



## JackJackal (Apr 12, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> The deer was busy swatting a reaching hand away from his girl when he saw someone wave him down. After he dealt with the drunk guy trying to touch the girl that so happened to like putting guys in this exact spot. He was able to get a break in and he went over to the flagger.


I waited till he got to me and looked at him with full seriousness. "I'm looking for the owner of the club. I have some business to discuss with them. can you tell m where they are?"


----------



## Seph (Apr 12, 2019)

"She looks important." Seph said to himself as he watched the crowd. "Might as well ask." Seph said as he got up and started walking towards the corner table with the important lady at it.


----------



## Zenkiki (Apr 12, 2019)

JackJackal said:


> I waited till he got to me and looked at him with full seriousness. "I'm looking for the owner of the club. I have some business to discuss with them. can you tell m where they are?"


He looks at him and laughs. "Do you know anything about the owner? If you dont then get out. I will not identify 'it' if you do not know who 'it' is. There are two types of people that wouldn't know them. That would be ms23 or someone who shouldn't be here." He was saying that not even giving the gender to try and protect Sab's identity from this unknown.



Seph said:


> "She looks important." Seph said to himself as he watched the crowd. "Might as well ask." Seph said as he got up and started walking towards the corner table with the important lady at it.


Sabrina sees the pup walking to her in a tank top... she looks at it with some disgust and wondered how he made it through the bouncer looking like that. You should have some class here not some.. street thug. She quietly grabs her modded pistol to prep against a possible threat. She waves him to sit across from her, her gun aimed at his gut hidden under the table. She bluntly says while he is sitting down, "Who are you and what do you want?"


----------



## Seph (Apr 12, 2019)

"Well, an old buddy of mine told me about how his old buddy got some fancy invitation to come here. Naturally, my buddy stole it from him. And even more naturally, I stole it from my buddy. And uh, oh yeah, my name is Seph, nice to meet you." Seph said extending his hand for a shake.


----------



## JackJackal (Apr 12, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> He looks at him and laughs. "Do you know anything about the owner? If you dont then get out. I will not identify 'it' if you do not know who 'it' is. There are two types of people that wouldn't know them. That would be ms23 or someone who shouldn't be here." He was saying that not even giving the gender to try and protect Sab's identity from this unknown.


Now, normally Jack would be calm and explain the situation. but he had something on the line and he wasn't going to deal with any bullcrap. he quickly grabbed buck and held one of his knives to his neck "Listen, pal, I don't have time for this ok? You're lucky I'm in a good mood right now so I'll ask again. Where is your boss?" he growled not caring if he caused a scene. he wanted answers and he wanted them now


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Apr 12, 2019)

Zach pocketed the small check, glancing briefly at the note. _Well, it seems I'm not totally hated. _He still had some work to do though, and he knew the fastest way to amend for that was by putting himself to use. "Well, I'll be seeing you around I guess in 3 days time." He didn't say goodbye to the others, he just left the room without a second thought. The trip wasn't as eventful as he actually thought it would be, which was a welcome relief and both a deep shame to his ego.

Zach _wanted _to be useful somehow, but his big maw kept getting him into even more trouble with everyone around him. Ah well, the only repreive for him tonight was the fact that he was gonna get to write to Peter for the first time since coming all the way out to Chicago for school. As he walked, he could feel a small smile tug at his lips. Before he could send this money on over he would have to call Peter and tell him about the money he's gotten. Of course, telling Peter he ditched school in order to infiltrate a Drug cartel would not fly well with him at all.

The school had a special room laid out especially for Telephone calls, and seeing how Zach had some money in his own reserves, he used what little he had by himself to make the call when he arrived back on campus. He breathed in deeply, while turning the dial with his paw. Leaning on the telephone receiver, he answered.

"Hey, Pete!" He hoped he hadn't woken him up.

"Zach...?" Peter's voice answered groggily through the phone. _Well so much for hoping, _Zachariah thought. "What's up? Why are you calling me so late?"

"Uh...well I had somethin' to say, wanted to preface your birthday gift with a little warning first." 

Peter was silent for a bit. "Zach, I know you died while you were out there." He told him, his voice soft. "What happened?"

And just like that, any hope of a happy conversation with the person he cared for most was out the window. 

"Nothing happened, Peter. I just...it was a little scuffle in an alleyway-"

"You _died, _Zach." Peter stressed. "_What happened?" 
_
Zach paused for a moment, then rested his head softly against the metal Telephone stand. "I got mugged on my way back to the dorms." He said, quietly. 

"And no one helped you?" Peter asked, Zachariah could hear the anxiety in his voice.

"I got help, Pete. I'm fine now, everything's okay." He didn't want Peter to think he had just been lying dead in an alley for hours on end until his body finally healed up properly. Somebody did come along, but they weren't just there to help. "Peter, I...I really do have something to tell you. I got money!" His smile returned, though sad and desparate.

"Money? How much? And where'd you get it from?" he asked.

"Enough money to fix up your Mama's diner! And enough to fix up Fenry's old cabin in the Bayou!"

"Okay..." Peter said, unsure. 

"I got it from a few friends...They got me a job is all, and now I make easy money." Zach listened for Peter's voice, but he didn't hear it.

"I'm coming over." He declared finally. Zach could hear the harried shuffling of his bed sheets being thrown off.

"Peter-"

"Don't even try, Zach. I'll be there in about a week." 

Zachariah took a shuddering breath. "Yeah. Okay, I'll...just send you the money I guess..." He trailed off, knowing damn well that Peter wasn't taking any of the money. "Bye Pete." He hung the phone up, a defeated look in his eyes. 

At least he would be able to see Peter in person. Though he just wished it were on happier terms. Seeing how none of the money would be going to Peter, he figured he should work on the first task he set for himself, which was being useful to the others while on missions. 

Hopefully, the Hardware store was still open this time of night, he heard they sold cheap first aid kits.


----------



## Zenkiki (Apr 12, 2019)

JackJackal said:


> Now, normally Jack would be calm and explain the situation. but he had something on the line and he wasn't going to deal with any bullcrap. he quickly grabbed buck and held one of his knives to his neck "Listen, pal, I don't have time for this ok? You're lucky I'm in a good mood right now so I'll ask again. Where is your boss?" he growled not caring if he caused a scene. he wanted answers and he wanted them now


Buck growls at him. His flat teeth grinding together. "You are lucky the boss ain't done shootin yous. Yous makin more ruckus than yous worth."  He was unarmed and couldn't really do anything about it. The leopardess watching this grabs a three quarter empty bottle and tossed it at the jackal. The glass shattered at his shins.



Seph said:


> "Well, an old buddy of mine told me about how his old buddy got some fancy invitation to come here. Naturally, my buddy stole it from him. And even more naturally, I stole it from my buddy. And uh, oh yeah, my name is Seph, nice to meet you." Seph said extending his hand for a shake.


Sabrina looks at him. "Speak clearly if you want an invitation. I dont speak in riddles." Her head snapped to the side hearing the glass break and she hisses under her breath. She was too distracted by the pitbull to notice this incident happen. She turned her pistol to the jackal and fired twice, sending one into his ankle, the bullet cutting through the Achilles tendon and digging into the wood floorboard and using the recoil to get the second into his hips.


----------



## Seph (Apr 12, 2019)

Seph tried to ignore what she had just done, as he didn't want to be next. "I'll put it simply then, I'm down on my luck. Big time. I'm behind on bills, I sleep on a bed bug infested mattress on the floor, I haven't eaten in three days, the only company I have at night is cockroaches, and one of my old friends is threatening to break my knees if I don't pay him back soon." Seph said looking down at his hands. Seph sighed before speaking again. "I need money, bad. So I saw an opportunity with this invitation."


----------



## JackJackal (Apr 12, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Buck growls at him. His flat teeth grinding together. "You are lucky the boss ain't done shootin yous. Yous makin more ruckus than yous worth."  He was unarmed and couldn't really do anything about it. The leopardess watching this grabs a three quarter empty bottle and tossed it at the jackal. The glass shattered at his shins.
> 
> 
> Sabrina looks at him. "Speak clearly if you want an invitation. I dont speak in riddles." Her head snapped to the side hearing the glass break and she hisses under her breath. She was too distracted by the pitbull to notice this incident happen. She turned her pistol to the jackal and fired twice, sending one into his ankle, the bullet cutting through the Achilles tendon and digging into the wood floorboard and using the recoil to get the second into his hips.


The young jackal howled in pain and dropped his knife grabbing his ankle in pain and when he was shot in the hip he doubled over in pain and fellto th floor purposly to avaid baing in the line of fire for his attacker


----------



## Zenkiki (Apr 12, 2019)

JackJackal said:


> The young jackal howled in pain and dropped his knife grabbing his ankle in pain and when he was shot in the hip he doubled over in pain and fellto th floor purposly to avaid baing in the line of fire for his attacker


Buck backs away from him back to the bar to hug the worried leopard. "Its okay I'm safe because of you." Joey the slacking bouncer ape came charging at the jackal and sat on him to pin him, keeping the jackals hands held down on the floor above his head. The speakeasy was now mostly people hiding by the bar from the two quiter shots from the suppressor on the white feline's .45. 



Seph said:


> Seph tried to ignore what she had just done, as he didn't want to be next. "I'll put it simply then, I'm down on my luck. Big time. I'm behind on bills, I sleep on a bed bug infested mattress on the floor, I haven't eaten in three days, the only company I have at night is cockroaches, and one of my old friends is threatening to break my knees if I don't pay him back soon." Seph said looking down at his hands. Seph sighed before speaking again. "I need money, bad. So I saw an opportunity with this invitation."


Sabrina looks back at him once Joey had taken care of the situation. "I gave my letter out to very specific people, so who did you get it from? What can you do for me and why should I let you come? The team is already large as it is because we brought back a few extra people. If you can prove yourself useful I can pay you by the hour, not per mission."


----------



## Seph (Apr 12, 2019)

"I don't know who you sent this letter to, but they obviously weren't right for the job. If they can't keep track of one little paper they can't be trusted with much else. But anyway, as for what I can do, my record in fistfights is 93-15, I'd say I'm good at intimidating, and I used to be a pretty good body guard. So, now that's out of the way, how can I prove myself?" Seph asked locking eyes with Sabrina.


----------



## JackJackal (Apr 12, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Buck backs away from him back to the bar to hug the worried leopard. "Its okay I'm safe because of you." Joey the slacking bouncer ape came charging at the jackal and sat on him to pin him, keeping the jackals hands held down on the floor above his head. The speakeasy was now mostly people hiding by the bar from the two quiter shots from the suppressor on the white feline's .45.


since he was in no condition to fight back Jack stayed still. his ankle bleeding and the pain in his hip unbearable. he bit his lip and glared t the ape that sat on him. "Some bouncer you are. waiting until I'm wounded to deal with me. and not even checking me for weapons when I came in. it's a wonder how you got a job here." he sneered now pissed off at his situation


----------



## Zenkiki (Apr 12, 2019)

JackJackal said:


> since he was in no condition to fight back Jack stayed still. his ankle bleeding and the pain in his hip unbearable. he bit his lip and glared t the ape that sat on him. "Some bouncer you are. waiting until I'm wounded to deal with me. and not even checking me for weapons when I came in. it's a wonder how you got a job here." he sneered now pissed off at his situation



The ape kept a hold of his hands while he got off him and then picked him up snorting and huffing his response as he wasnt good with words. He carried Jack to a third cell in Sabrina's office. No pictures or nameplate on her desk or anything as he walks in. He shut the cell door, the metal clicking shut locking jack inside there until sabrina would come.



Seph said:


> "I don't know who you sent this letter to, but they obviously weren't right for the job. If they can't keep track of one little paper they can't be trusted with much else. But anyway, as for what I can do, my record in fistfights is 93-15, I'd say I'm good at intimidating, and I used to be a pretty good body guard. So, now that's out of the way, how can I prove myself?" Seph asked locking eyes with Sabrina.


Sabrina leaned back in the booth and listened to him. "So you lost 15. That's not good. That means you are at best 16th place. 15 people could get through you to me. Then on top of that everyone that has a gun can beat you... But with recent events I could do with more security around me. Come with me to deal with this thug." She was calm and docile while referring to the shooting she just committed.


----------



## Seph (Apr 12, 2019)

"Fine then, let's go." Seph said getting up.


----------



## Zenkiki (Apr 13, 2019)

Sabrina got up and led the pitbull upstiars to her office and then to the cell. And stood infront of the jackal in the cell. (@JackJackal)


----------



## JackJackal (Apr 13, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> The ape kept a hold of his hands while he got off him and then picked him up snorting and huffing his response as he wasnt good with words. He carried Jack to a third cell in Sabrina's office. No pictures or nameplate on her desk or anything as he walks in. He shut the cell door, the metal clicking shut locking jack inside there until sabrina would come.


growling Jack decided to tend to his wounds. unfortunately only able to do minor treatment he waited till he would be freed to say anything else. he didn't want to make any more trouble since he was already on thin ice. When He saw Sabrina standing in front of his cell he scoffed and looked away. "I'm assuming your here to punish me?" he said not looking her in the eye


----------



## Seph (Apr 13, 2019)

"Hmm, that's right, what are we here for?" Seph asked Sabrina.


----------



## Zenkiki (Apr 13, 2019)

JackJackal said:


> growling Jack decided to tend to his wounds. unfortunately only able to do minor treatment he waited till he would be freed to say anything else. he didn't want to make any more trouble since he was already on thin ice. When He saw Sabrina standing in front of his cell he scoffed and looked away. "I'm assuming your here to punish me?" he said not looking her in the eye


Sabrina looks at him and looks at the way he is acting as a sign of annoyance and anger. "I am here to figure out why the hell you are trying to find me and why you threatened to kill my bartender. 


Seph said:


> "Hmm, that's right, what are we here for?" Seph asked Sabrina.


"If you want to prove yourself useful get the information out of him. But don't kill him. Not yet at least."


----------



## Seph (Apr 13, 2019)

Seph turned to the cell. "Well, you heard her, answer the questions." Seph said to Jack.


----------



## JackJackal (Apr 13, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina looks at him and looks at the way he is acting as a sign of annoyance and anger. "I am here to figure out why the hell you are trying to find me and why you threatened to kill my bartender.


"I was told you may be able to help me." He said giving her the same glare he gave to Buck "And as for your bartender I wasn't going to kill him. I was trying to speed things up. I have no time to waste or patience to give. I came here for one reason and only one reason." he said his hostility gone and replaced with an apologetic look. "I apologize for causing trouble.  But You're the only chance I have left. I couldn't risk any complications."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Apr 13, 2019)

Hope came back with a glass of water and sets it down in front of the feathered lion. "There you go. Are you ready to order, sir?"
 Gabriello looked back to the lioness while holding the menu in hand. "I'll have a steak dinner, please." The waitress jots the order down on a notepad. "Okay. I'll get this in for you right away." She walks away to place in the order. The feathered lion reached into his pocket and pulled out a small, black sketchbook. He then begins to sketch as he waits for the order. Hope came back by and noticed him sketching in his book. "Oh, wow! Are you an artist?" she asked politely and Gabriello looks back up to see the excitement in her eyes. He gently shakes his head at her. "Not really. I don't really call myself that. And this is merely just a hobby." She raised an eyebrow at him. "Oh? And what _do_ you call yourself, mister?" Gabriello fell silent. The one thing that came to his mind is _monster_, but he didn't want to say such a thing. Especially to an innocent and friendly waitress. He lowered his eyelids and gave her a small smile. "A Wanderer." She smiled back at him. "A Wanderer, huh? I guess you travel a lot?" she asks as she leans on the bar. "You could say that." he replied as he goes back to his sketch. The lioness placed her elbows on the table while holding her cheeks with her paws; she watch as he sketch and sighs. "That's really cool. I wish I could travel the world. I've been here for way too long." 

"Perhaps you will, one day. You just got to decide and plan it out." 

Hope shook her head. "I doubt it. I can't afford to leave and go somewhere new. But it's good to dream, I suppose."

"HOPE! STOP SLACKING OFF AND GET BACK TO WORK!"

The waitress looked back to see the cook, who's a badger, yelling at her. She rolled her eyes at him. "Calm down, Benny! I'm just making conversation with our customers! Besides, there's hardly anyone here."

"I don't care! You're on the clock, so work, work, work!"

"Fiiiiiiine." she turns to Gabriello and gave him an apologetic look. "I'm sorry. I gotta get back to work. I'll bring your steak out shortly." She turns around and walks off to do something else. Gabriello shook his head while smiling to himself and continues to sketch in his book.


----------



## Zenkiki (Apr 13, 2019)

JackJackal said:


> "I was told you may be able to help me." He said giving her the same glare he gave to Buck "And as for your bartender I wasn't going to kill him. I was trying to speed things up. I have no time to waste or patience to give. I came here for one reason and only one reason." he said his hostility gone and replaced with an apologetic look. "I apologize for causing trouble.  But You're the only chance I have left. I couldn't risk any complications."


"And what do you want? Like I told the pit bull I dont speak in riddles so dont make me bleed it out of you. What do you want me to do and why should i not kill you?"


----------



## JackJackal (Apr 13, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> "And what do you want? Like I told the pit bull I dont speak in riddles so dont make me bleed it out of you. What do you want me to do and why should i not kill you?"


"...my brother. My brother was taken from me and I know who did it. I have to save him before something happens to him. But I cant do it alone. That's why I'm offering my services as a thief and assassin to you." He said with respect and hope that he wouldn't be refused. "I know this sounds like something you wouldn't waste your time with but I'm begging for your help. Your the only chance I have left"


----------



## Zenkiki (Apr 13, 2019)

JackJackal said:


> "...my brother. My brother was taken from me and I know who did it. I have to save him before something happens to him. But I cant do it alone. That's why I'm offering my services as a thief and assassin to you." He said with respect and hope that he wouldn't be refused. "I know this sounds like something you wouldn't waste your time with but I'm begging for your help. Your the only chance I have left"


She looks at him calmly seeing that he was worried and afraid of losing his brother. "If you were calm about it and not threatening my employees I would let you join in in a heartbeat as long as you dont just outright kill the underbosses, as I need them alive, but seeing the way you acted makes me hesitant to let you in. How do I know you are stable enough to be on my team for when things dont go your way?"


----------



## JackJackal (Apr 13, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> She looks at him calmly seeing that he was worried and afraid of losing his brother. "If you were calm about it and not threatening my employees I would let you join in in a heartbeat as long as you dont just outright kill the underbosses, as I need them alive, but seeing the way you acted makes me hesitant to let you in. How do I know you are stable enough to be on my team for when things dont go your way?"


"I'm sorry. lately, I've been acting out on impulse. My fear is what drove me to threaten your worker. You have my word that I won't deviate from your plans or goals. but I do have one request. There is one man I want to kill myself. the one who took my brother. not one of your targets, mind you. I only ask that he be left for me to handle" Jack said as hatred flashed in his eyes. "Other than that I will stand by my word."


----------



## Zenkiki (Apr 13, 2019)

She looked at the pitbull (@Seph) and nodded. "Get him up." She waited for the mutt to get him up then looked at the jackal. "Very well. Meet me back in the the office in three days, and try not to threaten my staff again. You will be allowed to kill your target as long as I don't need them but if I do then you can kill them when I am done."


----------



## Seph (Apr 13, 2019)

"So, uh, did I get the job?" Seph asked Sabrina while helping him up.


----------



## JackJackal (Apr 13, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> She looked at the pitbull (@Seph) and nodded. "Get him up." She waited for the mutt to get him up then looked at the jackal. "Very well. Meet me back in the the office in three days, and try not to threaten my staff again. You will be allowed to kill your target as long as I don't need them but if I do then you can kill them when I am done."


"Very well. But umm. could I get a first aid kit or something? You got me good with those bullets" he said holding his wounds to slow the bleeding


----------



## pandepix (Apr 13, 2019)

Reggie scurried out of the speakeasy just in time to hear two silenced shots go off and witness a huge hyena roughing up Rimna, in which he immediately turned the opposite direction.
_Damn, _he thought. _Things don't ever seem to calm down around here. _It was still early in the evening and he didn't have any other plans, so he stopped by a local diner that was just a few blocks from his buddies place that he was currently staying with. The door jingled as he entered and his nose was greeted with the smell of steak and potatoes. There were only a few other patrons, a younger looking canine couple sitting at a booth, and an older looking badger sitting at the counter. He plopped down a few seats away from the badger and let out audible sigh. The door to the kitchen swung open and a tall, sleek, leopard walked out.
"Aw, REGGIE. What'd you do nooooooooow?" said the leopard sounding exasperated.
"Darleen, I ain't done nothing this time, I swear!"
"Mmhmm, a likely story," she said, shaking her head and crossing her arms. "You 'member what happened the last time you got caught up in other people's affairs, don't cha?"
He did and he remembered it quite well. He almost lost a paw trying to help his buddy out of a sticky situation.
"Yea, I know Darleen, but it's ain't like that this time. We're trying to help people," Reggie said.
""We're?"" she nearly shouted. "Boy, I hope you ain't messing with the wrong folks."
_Me too, _he thought. "Let me just get a coffee and I'll get outta your hair."
Darleen got Reggie a mug and poured the hot brew. He added some sugar and cream to it and sipped it slowly. He finished it and got up to leave.
"You know if you ever need anything, I'm here for ya!" Darleen said as he walked out the door. He nodded his head in acknowledgment and headed back out into the night. It took him 10 minutes to get back to where he was staying and he entered the building and walked up the stairs to the apartment quietly so he wouldn't disturb anyone that might be sleeping. He finally got to the door and noticed it was already slightly ajar. He pushed it open and noticed his roommate and best friend, a cheeky ferret named Max, already passed out on the couch, with a few beers surrounding him. At least his night had gone smoother than Reggie's. Reggie wanted to tell him about everything that had happened and about going to Japan, but it would have to wait.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Apr 14, 2019)

Ten minutes past, and Hope came back and delivered the meal to Gabriello. The waitress walked away to tend to other customers as the feathered lion ate his meal. He spent about a good 45 minutes eating before he was finally finished. He sighed and drinks his water satisfied with the meal. The waitress came back to him. "How did you enjoy your meal?" Gabriello looked at her and gave her and smile. "The meal was delicious. Thank you." She nod her head, happy to hear his comment. "That's great! Would you like any desserts?" "No, thank you." he replied and drinks his water. "Okay!" She pulls out her notepad, scribbles something on it, pulls it out and hand the paper to him. "Here you go. Whenever you are ready, you can pay at the cash register behind you." He takes the tab from her hand and nod. "Thank you. " "No. Thank _you_ for coming, and I hope to see you again!" She smiled and walked away. He pulls out his wallet, takes out a $20, and sets it on the counter. He then went to the cash register, pay his meal, and left the diner to head back to the hotel.


----------



## Zenkiki (Apr 14, 2019)

JackJackal said:


> "Very well. But umm. could I get a first aid kit or something? You got me good with those bullets" he said holding his wounds to slow the bleeding


"Yeah, go get checked out by the barber, he is also a medical student." She stepped to the side to let him out. "Just don't make me regret this decision."



Seph said:


> "So, uh, did I get the job?" Seph asked Sabrina while helping him up.


She looks at him, "yeah I guess, meet us back here in three days unless you want to work as my bouncer here to help the ape."


----------



## Godzilla (Apr 14, 2019)

A blue African painted dog staggers in, biting his lip with a dazed and cheeky grin. He drags a chair out from an uncleaned table, the wood squeaking against the floorboards, the sound drawing attention to himself before he plops right in, taking a half finished champagne bottle in his hand
"Ya knooww," he says with a slight slur, grinning like a mad man. "You all should reaallyy be more careful with those firearms. Ya gotta stop bringin' attention to yourselves, considering alcohol is illegal and all. I could hear it from the outside! What if the cops came in? Then we'd aaaaalll be in trouble." He leans back in his chair, bringing the bottle to his lips, his hand ordained with jeweled rings. 
Cain was clearly intoxicated, and under the influence of some serious opioids, obviously unaware of what had just transpired. He wore an expensive suit that wasn't taken care of, and his white button up undershirt was undone, the collar ruffled and wrinkled, stained with alcohol. The painted dog pulled back his messy unkempt fur, only for strands to fall back into his face, giving him a disheveled look. 
"Yep. That's what happened! Coppers got me last time! It's okay though, I paid them off. All cops are bastards really. But now I'm here!" He took another swig from the bottle. 
"But now I'm _bored_." He groaned, over-enunciating the last word. "I hope this place is FUN. I want to have FUN." 
He suddenly jumped up from the chair, it fell backwards to the ground behind him with a loud crash. 
"You fools have guns! Wait wait wait I know a great bar game." Cain grabs a scotch glass, balancing it on his head. 
"Shoot me." He grinned stupidly, his pupils fully dilated from the drugs in his body. At this moment he saw the blood, and a lot of it. Splattered on the bar. The glass slipped from his head and onto the floorboards shattering. 
"Oh," he purred softly, "this place does look like _fun._"


----------



## Zenkiki (Apr 14, 2019)

Godzilla said:


> A blue African painted dog staggers in, biting his lip with a dazed and cheeky grin. He drags a chair out from an uncleaned table, the wood squeaking against the floorboards, the sound drawing attention to himself before he plops right in, taking a half finished champagne bottle in his hand
> "Ya knooww," he says with a slight slur, grinning like a mad man. "You all should reaallyy be more careful with those firearms. Ya gotta stop bringin' attention to yourselves, considering alcohol is illegal and all. I could hear it from the outside! What if the cops came in? Then we'd aaaaalll be in trouble." He leans back in his chair, bringing the bottle to his lips, his hand ordained with jeweled rings.
> Cain was clearly intoxicated, and under the influence of some serious opioids, obviously unaware of what had just transpired. He wore an expensive suit that wasn't taken care of, and his white button up undershirt was undone, the collar ruffled and wrinkled, stained with alcohol. The painted dog pulled back his messy unkempt fur, only for strands to fall back into his face, giving him a disheveled look.
> "Yep. That's what happened! Coppers got me last time! It's okay though, I paid them off. All cops are bastards really. But now I'm here!" He took another swig from the bottle.
> ...



Crysta watched the deep blue dog do his tricks and giggled as he did his 'routine'. She whistles for him to come over to her once the commotion died down and people went back to their seats. The leopardess waves him over and gets another shot of her favorite drink ready. She whispers to buck, "I bet I can get this guy to buy 5 sets." Buck looks at him then back to Crysta, "no deal. I know you will sell him 10 or more."


----------



## Seph (Apr 14, 2019)

"Thank you. I need to go get some sleep but I'll be back in three days." Seph said as he left the office. As he walked out he saw the blue dog. "Man, I just hope I aint gonna be working in this club. Strange folks around here." Seph said to himself as he walked out of the club. Seph stopped for a hotdog before he went home. He had to argue with his landlord to not evict him, and he found a note on his door saying that he would have to pay off his debt in two weeks. "Hmm, this job better pay off." Seph said as he walked in and laid down on his stained mattress. "Maybe I'll get a real bed one of these days." Seph said as he closed his eyes and went to sleep.


----------



## JackJackal (Apr 14, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> "Yeah, go get checked out by the barber, he is also a medical student." She stepped to the side to let him out. "Just don't make me regret this decision."


With nod jack left the room with some difficulty and made his way to the barbershop topside. 'Finally. I have a chance' he thought to himself as he sat down in slight pain


----------



## Zenkiki (Apr 14, 2019)

JackJackal said:


> With nod jack left the room with some difficulty and made his way to the barbershop topside. 'Finally. I have a chance' he thought to himself as he sat down in slight pain


The barber looks at him bleeding and then sat down at one of the three chairs. He grabs a med kit and started to patch him up. "What happened?"


----------



## JackJackal (Apr 14, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> The barber looks at him bleeding and then sat down at one of the three chairs. He grabs a med kit and started to patch him up. "What happened?"


"I got a bit carried away is all. nothing too serious in my opinion." I said to him only to wince in pain "but this bullet in my hip is a bit of a pain"


----------



## Zenkiki (Apr 14, 2019)

(@JackJackal)
He looks at the hip wound and saw the .45 hole leading through his hips, but far enough back that it didnt hit anything important. "Well it likes like a clean entry and exit but it did go through both hip bones so there isnt much to do about that."


----------



## JackJackal (Apr 14, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> (@JackJackal)
> He looks at the hip wound and saw the .45 hole leading through his hips, but far enough back that it didnt hit anything important. "Well it likes like a clean entry and exit but it did go through both hip bones so there isnt much to do about that."


"crap. well, do what you can doc. that's all I ask" He said not expecting such a clean shot.


----------



## Zenkiki (Apr 14, 2019)

The barber patched him up as best he could then sent him on his way


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Apr 14, 2019)

Rimna said:


> The next morning, Rimna was woken up by the Hyena. Usually, the monkey was a very heavy sleeper which was odd for his line of work, so Kodi had to shake him up a bit.
> 
> "Get up, I don't want to miss breakfast." the former marine said. This time he had normal clothes on - jeans, boots and a shirt on. There was no sign of his weapons anywhere and his bed was neatly made. The monkey got up and changed into some casual clothes as well, matching his teammate's style. But he didn't make his bed - it was the job of the hotel employees.
> 
> ...


Meanwhile in James’ hotel the next morning...

James woke up at about 7:30. He rubbed his eyes and stretched out as he rolled out of bed. “Man... what a helluva day yesterday. I have to get ready for Japan. Need Mark and Paul to get up here and bring my war stuff. I need my guns.” He got dressed in the same clothes he wore yesterday and went outside. He found a phone booth at the corner of the street and called his cousins in Memphis, Tennessee.

He was greeted by a twangy, country voice on the other end. "Y'ello? Who is this?"

"Mark, it's James. Yur cousin."

He was met with silence as the voice called out to someone else in the room. "Aye Paul! Ya' know anybody by tha name of James?"

James could hear someone hussle over and take the phone. "Yea dumbass, it's our cousin! Drunk foo... James! How ya doin' cuz?"

James could only slightly chuckle and sigh. "I'm fine Paul. How's Memphis? Y'all still runnin'?"

"Hell yea. We gotta pay the bills somehow now. You know that."

"I know, I know. Listen, if Mark is sober get him on. I need to talk to both y'all."

James could hear Paul call for Mark and then they responded, "A'ighty cuz. We listenin'."

James took a deep breath, then spoke. "Boys, I made a huge gig up here in Windy City... I got 75K for one job."

He heard them both gasp, then start laughing. "Ain't no way. You shittin' us! Ain't no way in hell."

"Guys, I'm dead serious. I have enough money for y'all to live up here. I can provide for y'all, this cat I met has all the green in the world."

He was met by a bit of silence, then Paul spoke again. "A'ight cuz. I'm trustin' you, you have enough money to help us all live a good life. What do you want from us?"

James pumped his fist, then spoke excitedly. "Get my war stuff, like my old uniform and my Lewis Gun. Bring a couple of drums of ammo too, I'll need it in a couple of days. Catch the first train to Chicago that you can. I'll be waiting at the Union station at 20:00 for y'all. I'll get y'all a hotel room until I can find y'all a house or apartment."

His cousins could only listen in stunned silence as he spoke, but Mark responded, "Ok cuz. See you at 20:00. We'll come up as soon as we can."

"Love y'all!" James then hung up and thanked God for his cousins. "_Ok... I got that done. I need to go put this money in the bank then find a place for the family." _He stepped out of the booth and walked down the street, happy as a lark.


----------



## Zenkiki (Apr 14, 2019)

(@Godzilla)

Crysta looks over and waves the African dog over. As he had seemed like we was fun and he had said that he was looking for someone. "Hey blue boy, come over here."


----------



## Godzilla (Apr 14, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Crysta watched the deep blue dog do his tricks and giggled as he did his 'routine'. She whistles for him to come over to her once the commotion died down and people went back to their seats. The leopardess waves him over and gets another shot of her favorite drink ready. She whispers to buck, "I bet I can get this guy to buy 5 sets." Buck looks at him then back to Crysta, "no deal. I know you will sell him 10 or more."



Cain raised his eyebrows, a greedy smile on his face as they beckoned him over. 
"Please, please, please," he chuckled, "no applause, I know I'm impressive." Wobbly he walked over to them, his expensive leather shoes scuffed. The group was giggling to each other, Cain ran his fingers through his fur in an attempted sexily way, where really he looked like a bumbling idiot. With a slight stagger he balanced himself on the bar, sticking a pink tongue out and giving a wink to Crysta. 
"I know I'm charming," he said deviously, still looking, disheveled as ever, "but really there's a long queue of people in line trying to get their paws on me." Cain flashed a stupid grin, showing off his pearly white teeth and a solid gold tooth. 
"This isn't just for ladies though.~" He growled with a musical tone,  eyeing the buck with a cocked eyebrow, "I swing both ways.~" 
The wild dog brought his champagne bottle back up to his lips, his jeweled rings glinting in the poor light, chugging greedily, alcohol spilling out from the sides of his mouth.
"I know you all want to hear more about me, but really, tell me what's going on here." Cain looked the bar up and down, paying attention to the fresh blood. 
"You really should clean up around here."


----------



## Zenkiki (Apr 14, 2019)

Godzilla said:


> Cain raised his eyebrows, a greedy smile on his face as they beckoned him over.
> "Please, please, please," he chuckled, "no applause, I know I'm impressive." Wobbly he walked over to them, his expensive leather shoes scuffed. The group was giggling to each other, Cain ran his fingers through his fur in an attempted sexily way, where really he looked like a bumbling idiot. With a slight stagger he balanced himself on the bar, sticking a pink tongue out and giving a wink to Crysta.
> "I know I'm charming," he said deviously, still looking, disheveled as ever, "but really there's a long queue of people in line trying to get their paws on me." Cain flashed a stupid grin, showing off his pearly white teeth and a solid gold tooth.
> "This isn't just for ladies though.~" He growled with a musical tone,  eyeing the buck with a cocked eyebrow, "I swing both ways.~"
> ...


The leopardess watches him more amused than anything, and says, "you are partying a little early don't you think? It's Sunday night." 

Buck was off to the side crimping his teeth and he had enough, he grabs crysta and pulls her away. "I don't want you talking to him. He is... trouble. I know it. He thinks himself king." The leopard brushed him off as being over protective and caring but she wanted to pull more out of people. That is why she became a bartender here, to get all the attention she wanted while having someone to watch out for her if one of them went too far and actually tried to do something with her. She looks into his enlarged eyes and the wide smile and couldn't help but like him even if he was a little arrogant, which meant he was likely an asshole else where. "This place is clean. It's your high eyes that see blood." 

Buck scoffs at her for doing this but maybe he was being overprotective, but he still didn't like the mutt. He didn't say anything wanting to see if he was right to distrust him or if he was just being overly concerned about her. 

Crysta asks him a simple question. "Do you need work?"


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Apr 14, 2019)

~Kylan~

Over the three days, things couldn't have gone much more smoothly. Dahlia had kept strictly to her word, and provided for Kylan and kept his existence secret. It was frustrating hiding in the attic when someone came over, but Dahlia being Dahlia that wasn't very often anyway. She also hadn't asked him for any compensation. Usually he would have to give a financial contribution to his upkeep, because she really knew her rights, but since he had had no job for two years he really had nothing to give.

It had been lovely to spend time with Dahlia. As usual, she was still very supportive and very proactive about things. But she was also just as... playful... as ever. Kylan could never tell whether she was just a friend with an interesting sense of humour, or whether she thought there was something more to them... Either way, he enjoyed her company for the three days.

The difficult part was when Nika came over, and he wasn't allowed to exist. As much as she was just about the best friend Kylan ever had, she would gossip to _everyone. _Kylan never knew anyone quite as overeager, crazy and talkative as Nika.

So he had to sit there in the attic, listening to the bat and the winged lynx making conversation, doing fine without him in their lives, being close enough to call out to them but logistically unable to. It was so frustrating. _Just a while longer, _he thought, _then it will all be back to normal.
_


----------



## Godzilla (Apr 14, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> The leopardess watches him more amused than anything, and says, "you are partying a little early don't you think? It's Sunday night."
> 
> Buck was off to the side crimping his teeth and he had enough, he grabs crysta and pulls her away. "I don't want you talking to him. He is... trouble. I know it. He thinks himself king." The leopard brushed him off as being over protective and caring but she wanted to pull more out of people. That is why she became a bartender here, to get all the attention she wanted while having someone to watch out for her if one of them went too far and actually tried to do something with her. She looks into his enlarged eyes and the wide smile and couldn't help but like him even if he was a little arrogant, which meant he was likely an asshole else where. "This place is clean. It's your high eyes that see blood."
> 
> ...



"Sunday night!" Cain exclaimed, his eyes going wide with disbelief. "Wow! Time flies when you're having fun!" He pulled his sleeve up, checking the time while simultaneously showing off an expensive looking wristwatch before scoffing and grabbing a bottle. 
"But really?" He said with a snarky chuckle, taking another drink, "Do you _really_ care if it's Sunday." The painted dog rolled his eyes, laughing to himself. "I mean it's the Lord's day and whatnot, but we all know it's just hubbub." 
Suddenly Cain threw his arms into the air, making a show. "Fuck God! Am I right?! Of course I'm right. I'm always right. God says I can't drink or fuck! Too late!" Cain bit his lip and returned back to leaning on the bar counter, looking satisfied with himself. 
He began side-eyeing the buck as he whispered intelligible words to Crysta.  
"You guys are talking about how cute I am right?~" He snickered, flicking his head back in a flattering way, winking at the clearly disgruntled buck. "Something wrong big guy? You looks all, _pent up.~" _The blue wild dog began laughing at his own stupid joke. 

Cain was almost taken aback by the leopard's question. 
"I'm sorry?" He scoffed, looking at her with an amused look. "_Work? _What do I look like to you?" The drunk dog giggled. 
"I don't work. I know you're dying to have me. But really, that's funny. I have money." Cain leaned his head on his ordained hand with a smug smile. "But I'll definitely stay. Your alcohol is quite fine.~"


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Apr 14, 2019)

~Nika~

(Second day)

The white and lilac lynx heard an angry call from down below:
"How many times have I gotta tell ya? You ain't allowed on the goddamn roof! I swear I'm gonna evict ya next time I see ya up there!"
As the shutter closed with a *thud, *Nika stuck her tongue out defiantly. Her landlord was just jealous he didn't have a pair of wings. She giggled slightly at herself, and decided to do some research. Or... Nah. University stuff could wait. She was fed up of books for the day. Maybe she could have a chat with the family? No. Too chaotic right now.

What she needed was a good laugh with Dahlia. As long as Dahlia didn't bring up the death of Kylan again, she was lots of fun. Best keep her away from any lip-loosening alcohol. The last thing Nika needed was to be depressed. She glided down from her perch and decided to walk to Dahlia's. She didn't walk enough. You got a whole new perspective from down on all fours. So much more mystery in the unseen...

She reached her destination very soon, as the sun began to dim, and was greeted warmly, even if the door took a while to open. She stood up and they embraced, and they talked for ages. As usual, it was great chatting to Dahlia. She was everything Nika wasn't. Sensible, practical, sure-minded, independent and somewhat dignified. But also bossy and demanding. The curious thing was that although she did have a drink or two, Dahlia didn't mention her grief at Kylan's loss. Not even once. Maybe she had finally gotten over it, but after two years why had she really snapped back into reality so quickly?

Huh. Everybody was weird in this world. In some way or another. And Dahlia did usually have a strange way of processing things. Besides, what was the point of trying to evaluate Dahlia's mental state? Nika was a marine biologist not a psychoanalyst!

After a great evening with her great upside-down friend, she left again and flew straight through her window and into bed. 11pm was too late for reading. _Ngh. I'll do it tomorrow, _she thought. _I got plenty of time then_.

And after an hour or two of insomnia, she dropped off and started dreaming about flying fish. _That's just cruel, _she thought, _I bet those fish know I'm vegetarian._


----------



## JackJackal (Apr 14, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> The barber patched him up as best he could then sent him on his way


now able to walk with a minor limp Jack made his way home. not an apartment or a house. but a rundown abandoned garage is where he slept. A makeshift bed sat in a corner away from the rubble and filth. He played there staring up at the ceiling "soon Brother. I'll be there soon." He said before drifting off to sleep.
(the next day)
The morning light shone on the young lad's face waking him from his rather lousy sleep. With a sore back and a krick in his neck he stretched for a moment before leaving his 'home' he went back to the club but stayed outside. wanting to make a quick buck Jack pickpocketed any patrons that went in by pulling the classic 'bumping into the idiot' trick. he had only hopped Sabrina wouldn't catch wind of it. while he wasn't doing anything to her workers he was hurting her profit   a bit


----------



## Zenkiki (Apr 15, 2019)

Godzilla said:


> "Sunday night!" Cain exclaimed, his eyes going wide with disbelief. "Wow! Time flies when you're having fun!" He pulled his sleeve up, checking the time while simultaneously showing off an expensive looking wristwatch before scoffing and grabbing a bottle.
> "But really?" He said with a snarky chuckle, taking another drink, "Do you _really_ care if it's Sunday." The painted dog rolled his eyes, laughing to himself. "I mean it's the Lord's day and whatnot, but we all know it's just hubbub."
> Suddenly Cain threw his arms into the air, making a show. "Fuck God! Am I right?! Of course I'm right. I'm always right. God says I can't drink or fuck! Too late!" Cain bit his lip and returned back to leaning on the bar counter, looking satisfied with himself.
> He began side-eyeing the buck as he whispered intelligible words to Crysta.
> ...


Buck looks at him as he asks if something is wrong and he just snorts his nose and grumbles disliking the blue dog more and more as he kept thinking himself a king
Crysta looks at him, "well then how about I get you a private room all to yourself where no one can bother you?" She was sweet sounding playing on her cute innocence. Buck smiles at her thinking she is a genius for talking with him to try and get him out of the public room and into a side room where Cain can be high and drunk in away from everyone else since he likes to make a large scene of himself.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Apr 15, 2019)

Later in the day, James opened a bank account and deposited 30 of the 75K, carrying the rest on his person. As the day flew by, James bought himself new and useful things with his money. He got a nice pinstripe suit and a fedora for in town, trying to show his new prominence. He bought ammo and mags for his Lewis Gun, surprised the army surplus store had the type he needed. He took his new goods back to the hotel, then decided to go apartment shopping for his cousins. As the afternoon turned to evening, he found a 3 bedroom, 2 story apartment in downtown. He immediately went to see how much the rent was, hearing it was 50 dollars a month. He immediately asked if he could rent it and paid the rent for the next two months. Once that was settled, he got a nice dinner then went to Union Station to wait for his cousins.
At 20:00 a train pulled in, and two dirty, roughed-up raccoons stepped off, almost identical in looks. They were wearing dirty overalls that had a light stench of tobacco and alcohol. Both carried two bags of clothes while one bag had an odd object poking against the bag. If one looked close enough, it could be told it was a machine gun and a uniform crammed in. They both looked around and took it in, northerners looking at them rudely at their stained and torn overalls. They saw James in his suit and fedora and their maws fell open.

"J-James? That you cuz?..."

James smiled big and took his hat off. "Surprise cousins! Welcome to Chicago!"

He walked up to them and hugged them, glad to see some southerners again. "How was the ride?"

Mark shook his head. "I ain't ever gittin on a train again. Too cramped."

"Welcome to the north. It's a shift, I'll tell ya that," he told them both.

He motioned for them to follow and he waved down a taxi passing by. He pulled out enough money to cover the fare and took the bag with his weapon and ammo. As soon as the driver pulled up, he gave him the address of the apartment and gave Paul the cash. "Y'all go get settled, I have an apartment rented for two months. Once I git my act together I'll move my stuff in too." He helped his cousins in then shut the door as the cap pulled off.
James then waived down a separate cab and got in, heading back to the hotel to put his gun away. Once that was done, he decided he would go to the speakeasy, have a drink, and hit the sack.
He went back outside and got a third cab to the Gran Station, the sun slipping under the horizon, the stars coming out in the dusk sky. He took the same walk he had taken the day before and went to the speakeasy, walking in and nodding to the bouncers. He felt near his left shoulder to make sure his Colt was there and walked to the bar. He got a shot glass of whiskey and held it in his paw. He looked down the bar and to his surprise, he saw the primate (@Rimna ) from the night before. He could see he had a hyena with him wearing a Marine Corps uniform. He could tell the rank from the patch and saw he was a Colonel. _"Odd... the hell is a Marine doing in here? And where the hell did he serve? I've never seen a soldier that shredded."_ He slightly smiled, seeing he had some friendly company in here and walked over to the primate. "Evenin' man. How are you tonight?" He sat down next to him and looked over, trying to be a bit friendly.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Apr 15, 2019)

Rimna said:


> The monkey was caught off guard by the raccoon, as he was too concentrated on his rum.
> 
> "Oh James... hey, I'm good. Just waiting for Sabrina to show up. You too like your whiskey, I see. Anyway, how have you been?" - the monkey raised his glass to him for a toast. Kodi turned to them and did the same.
> 
> "Cheers." the hyena said and drank half the glass of bourbon, leaving the other half for later. He looked at the raccoon and sized him up. He figured it's probably one of the guys working for Sabrina.


"Oh yea man. Whiskey raised me back home in da south." He raised his glass to the primate and the hyena. "Cheers." He dank his whiskey down quickly then looked the hyena over. He could tell he had seen a lot of war. He knew he was in his early forties at least while James was in his mid-twenties. He then looked to the hyena, a bit curious. "So I'm just curious man, where did you serve in The Great War?" He set his glass back down and leaned over, curious about where his countryman had fought.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Apr 15, 2019)

Rimna said:


> Kodi looked at him from head to heels and back up again. He figured he was probably a soldier as well.
> 
> "I was a part of the expedition in the Caribbeans until Uncle Sam said my services were needed in France. What about you?" the hyena straight up asked him, he wanted to make sure he was right.


"Western Front in France also, 1917 till the Treaty was signed. 55th Raccoon Infantry in the Army." He noticed him looking him over and held his nerves. He was pretty sure the hyena was sizing him up. James knew if push came to shove, he was dead in the water. A Marine wouldn't kill a brother-in-arms, would he?
"Caribbeans aye? Sounds interesting. What were y'all doin' down there?" He looked to the bartender and got another shot of whiskey, holding it while he waited for the hyena to speak.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Apr 15, 2019)

Rimna said:


> Kodi chuckled at the question.
> 
> "I can't speak on behalf of the others, but I helped establish our camps and aero-nautical bases. I was taught how to fly some of those things and that's how I met the monkey over here. Isn't that right, kiddo? Oh and please have another drink, the monkey's paying for it. My name's Kodi, by the way. Nice to meet you." the hyena said. Rimna didn't protest at all at the mention of his money being spent. In fact, he chugged his rum down and ordered another glass.
> 
> "Sure thing." - the primate said bitterly


James raised his eyebrows and chuckled a bit. "Wow. Better than me, I just shot Germans all the live-long day." He chugged the whiskey and nodded. "Name's James. Nice to meet you also."
He could hear the tone of bitterness in the primate's voice and he refrained. "Nah, it's all good. I can buy my own whiskey. Besides, can't get drunk on these streets. Get yo ass locked up quick." He called for one more shot of whiskey then paid for his drinks. He then turned to the primate. "I never did get your name by the way." His whiskey came and he waited to swig it.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Apr 15, 2019)

Rimna said:


> The monkey turned to him and said "Rimna. My name's Rimna. And yes, I was in the Caribbeans when Kodi found me. So I guess you could say that we... aghk..." but before he could finish his sentence, Kodi pulled him, wrapping his arm around the monkey's neck and rubbing his head with his other hand. He was rough, but clearly playful.
> 
> "We're old pals. Monkey boy here also helped us with our ventures down south. Bet you thought he never looked the part, huh? The kid's tough as nails." the hyena let him go and patted him on the back.
> 
> ...


James raised his eyebrows as the marine took Rimna and messed with him a bit. He took his whiskey as Kodi explained how he met Rimna. He could see a bit of fear on his face, which confused him a bit since they seemed close. He nodded his head at him saying he could fly. "Aviators are cool. Had a few 'coon friends who could fly the unfriendly skies." He stood up and tipped his hat to the pair. "Well gentlemen, I'm off to sleep, I've had a long day. See y'all in a couple of days." He smiled to the pair then walked out onto the street into the chilly night. He flagged a cab and got back to his hotel. 
Once he got there, he went into his room and shut the door, taking his shoulder holster and money out. He set his new suit out carefully, then unpacked his combat uniform and gun. He whistled at his gun, treating it like his child. He set it up in the corner then crawled in the bed. "I gotta move out tomorrow. That'll be fun to tell the boys I'm heading to Japan." He turned the lamp off and curled up in the bed, falling asleep quickly due to the whiskey.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Apr 15, 2019)

(is this an sfw rp? i'm curious... sorry.. just saw these)


----------



## Zenkiki (Apr 15, 2019)

(Second day)

The leopardess was offering the three boys their drinks while they talked and then after the club was dying down Sabrina came down to the main floor to get a recap on the day and walks up to the bar hugs the buck and then the leopard, slipping them a check, which he took and put it in his pocket graciously and then Crysta kept trying to grab it to annoy him a little bit. 
Sabrina then sat down in her table in the corner and had laid out a small pile of checks which were for the entertainers and she hands each of them their check in order without even having to look at them as they always came in the same order at the same time every week. Sabrina had checked in the betting slip the night before so she had gained another 67.4 million from betting on the 'loosing' team that won. She lays back relaxed even as @Rimna and his hyena friend come walking by. "Hello Rimna, I see you have... company."


----------



## JackJackal (Apr 15, 2019)

after snagging some cash Jack went into the club going straight to the bar and waiting to see if buck would notice him. he needed to apologize but he didn't want to interrupt him with whatever he was doing. he looked around seeing some old faces that he hadn't seen in a long time. some old partners and some friends from the past. all made him smile as they looked like they did well for themselves.


----------



## Zenkiki (Apr 15, 2019)

JackJackal said:


> after snagging some cash Jack went into the club going straight to the bar and waiting to see if buck would notice him. he needed to apologize but he didn't want to interrupt him with whatever he was doing. he looked around seeing some old faces that he hadn't seen in a long time. some old partners and some friends from the past. all made him smile as they looked like they did well for themselves.


Buck comes out from behind the wall behind the bar wall coming back from a bathroom break. He grabs a small glass of soda and drinks it, since he doesn't like to drink a whole lot that often. He saw the jackal sitting at a chair and he looks at him while shaking his head. "Yes? What can I get you?" Crysta shakes her head at him and he tries to be more forgiving and so he sighs, closes his eyes and then starts again. "What can I get you -sir-?"


----------



## JackJackal (Apr 15, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Buck comes out from behind the wall behind the bar wall coming back from a bathroom break. He grabs a small glass of soda and drinks it, since he doesn't like to drink a whole lot that often. He saw the jackal sitting at a chair and he looks at him while shaking his head. "Yes? What can I get you?" Crysta shakes her head at him and he tries to be more forgiving and so he sighs, closes his eyes and then starts again. "What can I get you -sir-?"


"Nothing right now. I just came to apologize for what I did last night. I wasn't myself then but that doesn't excuse what I did. I know you were just protecting your boss. Is there anything I can do to make it up to you?" he offered with a small smile hoping the guy would at least accept the apology. however, his appearance was a lot different from last time. his fur was a mess and he had bags under his eyes. clearly he was worse for wear.


----------



## Zenkiki (Apr 15, 2019)

JackJackal said:


> "Nothing right now. I just came to apologize for what I did last night. I wasn't myself then but that doesn't excuse what I did. I know you were just protecting your boss. Is there anything I can do to make it up to you?" he offered with a small smile hoping the guy would at least accept the apology. however, his appearance was a lot different from last time. his fur was a mess and he had bags under his eyes. clearly he was worse for wear.



Buck nods at him. "Alright I accept your apology and by doing that makes you a better man. I will still be cautious around you since you did that, but I at least know you are name enough to claim what you did."


----------



## Seph (Apr 15, 2019)

(Day 2)
Seph woke up to a knock at the door.
"Open up!" A familiar voice said. Seph crawled out of bed before standing up and stretching. "Open up!" the voice said again. Seph crossed the room and opened his front door.
"What are you doin' here Rob? You said I have two weeks." Seph asked groggily. Rob was a bulldog, in his mid 50's, he was a couple feet shorter than Seph but weighed a bit more.

"You did have two weeks, but I heard that you were at the Speakeasy, is that true?" Rob asked as he walked past Seph and sat down on the old rocking chair in the corner of the room.

"It is true, but so what?" Seph asked as he sat on his mattress, in the other corner of the room.

"I was just wondering what you would have been doing around there." Rob asked.

"I was finding a way to get your damn money." Seph told him.

"And what exactly is that way?" Rob asked, leaning forward.

"Well, I don't really know yet, but I'd guess they need some hired muscle. Should be easy enough." Seph replied. 

"Well Seph, the people who run the Speakeasy aren't exactly the kind of people you want to work for." Rob said.

"Where's this comin' from rob?" Seph asked.

"Let me tell you about an old friend of ours-" 

"Just tell me what you want" Seph interrupted. 

"Let me tell my story!" Rob said, raising his voice.

"Fine." Seph said sitting back.

"I'm sure you remember Doug, he was finally making something of himself. Little before you left Colorado he moved up to Pittsburgh and started his own factory. He was doing well, he was making good money. He found a nice girl and had a kid, but eventually, shit started falling apart for him. He lost his factory, his wife died, his kid was taken away because he couldn't support him. He had to leave Pittsburgh and he found himself here, in Chicago. I don't know how, but he found his way into that very same gang that runs the Speakeasy. In his first month in that gang, he got shot and killed. Doug was a good kid, he shouldn't have ever had to turn to crime." Rob told.

"How does this apply to me?" Seph asked.

"Well, I think you're in the very same situation. Think about it, you were rich as hell back in Colorado. You were winning every single fight, making thousands per fight, but once you moved out here, you can't win nothing." Rob said looking Seph in the eyes.

"Man, you really think I don't know that I aint like I was back then?" Seph said looking down.

"It's more than that Seph, you're deep in debt, you're about to lose the apartment, and now you're running with the damn mafia. You've lost it." Rob said.

"Hah, it's your fault that I'm in debt. You're the one who gave me the loans." Seph said.

"If I didn't give you those loans you would have been homeless, starving on the street." Rob said.

"Just tell me why you're here?" Seph said.

"I'm to tell you that I'll drop your debt if you agree to something. I have some people who want information about the mafia, and I think you're just the person to get it." Rob told Seph.

"You're really trying to get me to betray the people who gave me a chance?" Seph asked.

"I gave you a chance when I gave you that loan, and now I'm giving you another one, so take it." Rob said, standing up.

"Even if you do drop the debt, what then? I'm barely making enough money to live. If I start working with these new people I can get money and I can start training again...that's the reason I've been losing. I aint been eating much food, I aint been training, this is my only chance." Seph told Rob as he stood up too.

"You're making a mistake Seph, the people who want this information really aren't the kind of people to want to mess with." Rob said.

"You know what man, get out. You'll get your money in two weeks." Seph said, walking towards Rob.

"Fine, I wont fight you on this, but I know that you'll regret this. Just remember, when you're in the gutter after they get you killed, I wont be crying about it." Rob said as he walked out of the door. Seph slammed the door behind him and sat down on his bed. 

"Shit man what have I gotten myself into?" Seph asked himself.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Apr 15, 2019)

The next day, Gabriello went to the docks to meet up with his contact. The contact was a fox in a suit as he waits for the feathered lion by his car. Once he sees him, he greets him with a smile. "Well, well. You showed up."

Gabriello nod to him. "Morty."

"I must say, the items you asked is a bit hard to find, which makes it pricey." Morty said as he pops the trunk up of his car.

Gabriello walks over and sees the weapons his requested inside. Laying inside is a Winchester M1897, a Springfield 1903 rifle, some smoke bombs, daggers, bullets, a Sawed-off shotgun, and Browning Automatic rifle .30/06. He checked each weapon closely to make sure they are clean and straight. Once he's satisfied, he pulls out an envelope of money and hands it to Morty. "Here. This should cover the costs of these weapons and a little extra." Morty took the money and counted it while Gabriello puts the weapons in his bags. The fox gave a low whistle of the money he's counting. "Whoa. This will do just nicely." He puts the money away and closed his trunk once the lio finished stuffing his back. "Nice doin' business with you again, my friend." 

"Likewise." said Gabriello. The men shook hands and went on their separate ways.


----------



## JackJackal (Apr 15, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Buck nods at him. "Alright I accept your apology and by doing that makes you a better man. I will still be cautious around you since you did that, but I at least know you are name enough to claim what you did."


"I was taught by my father. 'a man knows he makes mistakes. a true man owns up to them.' I think that's how he said it. But you get the point." he smiled and scratched the back of his head. "I promise I won't cause you any more trouble."


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Apr 15, 2019)

~_Dahlia_~

It was strange having Kylan back but at the same time... not really having him back at all. He had changed, that much was clear. Subtly, almost unnoticeably. But he was definitely quieter, more reserved and more tired than before. He seemed to have aged ten years over the past two. And there was the fact that she couldn't invest emotionally too much because he was going so soon. So, in a way he wasn't with her at all.

It was probably worse for him, though. Knowing he could see everyone he wanted but feeling unable to. But it was hard for her too. About a year and ten months ago they had had his "funeral" of sorts. Instead of attending the funeral party afterwards, Dahlia had locked herself in her hotel room and cried her eyes out. The only time in twenty years. That day had made her realise that maybe Kylan was more than a friend to her. But now she had to push all of those feelings away, because attachment would lead to loss.

Besides, she had no idea where she stood in that anyway. It was the only thing in her life she was unsure of. Because she knew that there was homosexuality, which was a sin against God, and heterosexuality, which was as God intended. But, she had had both happen to her. And that made no sense at all. Surely you couldn't be both things at once? Or at different times even? And it all felt... right. Her fantasies about women were no different to her fantasies about men. But apparently that wasn't God's doing? Hell if she knew. So this complicated her feelings towards Kylan even more...

Nika coming round was mixed. Kylan stayed quiet, thank God, so she was able to just completely put him out of her mind. And they just talked and laughed and drank a bit. It felt... shallow... but it was enjoyable nonetheless.

As usual, though, she had her mental plan of action keeping her brain organised. Her objectives were to keep Kylan's existence secret, to suppress any strong feelings of attachment, and to support him as a friend. Clear, simple, flawless. She was doing a good job of it all, and that was what mattered. Not the weird and complicated thoughts and feelings, but the sensible and simple instructions. Everything was going to plan.


----------



## Zenkiki (Apr 15, 2019)

JackJackal said:


> "I was taught by my father. 'a man knows he makes mistakes. a true man owns up to them.' I think that's how he said it. But you get the point." he smiled and scratched the back of his head. "I promise I won't cause you any more trouble."


Buck nods at him, "Good man. Now how about it? You want a drink? You need to buy something or crysta here will tear your throat out." He nods at her, his antlers nearly tapping her. She smiles at Jack and chomps her teeth at him smiling afterwards.


----------



## JackJackal (Apr 15, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Buck nods at him, "Good man. Now how about it? You want a drink? You need to buy something or crysta here will tear your throat out." He nods at her, his antlers nearly tapping her. She smiles at Jack and chomps her teeth at him smiling afterwards.


Chuckling jack thinks for a moment and asks buck if they had moonshine. Now that that was done all he had to was wait until sabrina called him in.


----------



## Godzilla (Apr 15, 2019)

( Second day ) 

Cain was slumped in the side room, drooling and snoozing against the wall with a bottle of alcohol cradled in his arm. He had been passed out from the previous day easily falling for Crysta's ruse.


----------



## Zenkiki (Apr 16, 2019)

Rimna said:


> "Hello Sabrina. I'd like to introduce you to Kodi. He and I used to work on the same team. I was wondering if he could join us for Japan." the monkey explained and to his surprise, the hyena didn't interrupt him or throw him against a wall or something.
> 
> "Monkey boy here tells me you're after the MS23. I want in, and I'll help you kill them. And before you say anything - I am not longer on active duty, so you don't need to worry about the army getting involved. If you've trusted him to work for you, then you can trust me just as much. I was one of his commanders in the squad. But that much should already be obvious." Kodi has a nasty grin on his face. His tone was calm, but it was clear that he was getting hungry for blood.


Sabrina shakes her head. "I dont want to have yet another person going with us, but if -you- want him to then you are responsible for keeping him in line. Wulf and I are already stretched thin as it is." She grabs a soda from crysta and then crysta gave the other two a bottle of wine instead of rum. Sabrina smiles at her and then waves her off. "So kodi what do you have that no one else does? Why should I let you come with us on this, supposed to be secret, mission?"


----------



## Zenkiki (Apr 16, 2019)

Sabrina looks at him and then nods. "Okay rimna, I'll keep in touch with you. You can find me here whenever you need something." She then looks at Kodi, "alright welcome aboard."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Apr 16, 2019)

(Day Two and Three)

James rolled out of bed bright and early the next day. He woke up bushy-tailed and got all his new stuff packed up so he could move in with his cousins in the apartment. He threw on his suit and packed his bags, including his combat uniform and Lewis Gun. He paid for the room and flagged a taxi down, the sun barely above the horizon. He gently put all his stuff in and went to the apartment.
Once he arrived, he knocked on the door with his bags in his arms. He was greeted by Mark half-naked and a bottle of Memphis moonshine in his paw.

"Goddammit Mark! This ain't Memphis, put some clothes on!" He pushed his way in and shut the door behind him, looking the apartment over. He climbed the stairs and looked at the three bedrooms, taking the one that was unoccupied. He went in and set his stuff down then looked around. "Nice and comfy... too bad it's Japan first."
He went back down and looked around. He saw Paul making some toast while Mark was drunkenly staggering around. He only sighed and went to Paul, knowing he was sober and cognizant. He patted him on the back then spoke in a low tone.

"Hey cuz. I need to talk."

Paul looked up with a wad of tobacco in his maw. "Yea, what's up?"

James only sighed and looked over at him. "I have to go back overseas. Duty calls in Japan."

Paul could only look over in a bit of sadness. "Really? As soon as we get here, you gotta leave?"

"Look man, this is how I'm getting 75 grand. I promise I'll be back as soon as I can."

Paul turned to him and hugged him close. "A'ight man. Just be safe. You are our lifeline up here."

James hugged him back then pulled away. "Imma go get ready. I have to be at the meetup tomorrow night."
He decided to go eat, then over the next two days he prepared for the flight, getting his uniform and boots ready. He made sure his Lewis Gun was cleaned and ready for spraying MS23. He found his knife tucked away in the bottom of the bag too, making him glad. He tried his uniform back on for the first time in five years since the War. He walked around in it and got back into the swing of running in it. 

The third day rolled around and James ate breakfast, then took a walk in the city, his uniform and gun in a bag by his side. He spent the day enjoying Chicago one last time. He patted his pocket and shoulder, feeling for his money and gun. 
He finally saw the sun set on the third day and began to make his way to the speakeasy for the flight.


----------



## pandepix (Apr 16, 2019)

(Second day)

Reggie awoke the next day to the smell of bacon, eggs, and coffee. Max was up already and starting his day as Reggie rolled out of bed and stumbled out into their small kitchen.
"Oh look who's finally decided to return!" exclaimed Max.
"Yea, yea," said Reggie. "You of all people should know how difficult it is to get rid of me."
He shuffled over to the counter and poured Max and himself a coffee and sat down at their small table.
"So what are your plans for the day?" asked Max as he finished up cooking and started plating the hot food.
"Well actually..." said Reggie and he launched into a whole shpeel about the situation with MS23 and Sabrina. Max ate quietly and listened, occasionally interrupting to ask a question here and there, his eyes growing wide.
"So are you going to Tokyo, then?" he asked when Reggie finally finished.
"You know, I'm honestly not sure at this point. Sabrina's got plenty of other well armed and capable furs to handle the situation and I might just be in the way." He still really wanted to go even if it was just for the experience. Traveling to another country was something he had always wanted to do.
"Yea, you do have a pretty poor shot," remarked Max, earning himself a playful punch in the arm.
"You know, if I actually got some practice in, I might not be that bad!" he rebuttled.
The only time Reggie had shot a gun was for a bet, which he ended up losing. It wasn't something he particularly cared for and he couldn't imagine shooting another fur, but he knew it was a skill he needed if he was going to continue to help Sabrina.
They finished eating and Reggie washed their dishes, while Max dried them off and put them away. When they were done, they sat down on the couch and Max rolled themselves a marijuana cigarette. Marijuana was still new and growing in popularity due to the prohibition. It didn't leave the user with the shitty side effects that alcohol did and was almost easier to obtain since the police were more focused on apprehending those involved with using or distributing alcohol, since it was more lucrative. They smoked the cigarette and relaxed on the couch, conversing about whatever crossed their minds.
Max took one last puff before putting it out.
"You know, we could probably make some extra cash selling here and there," he said. "I know a few people, you know a few people... nothing huge, just to make some extra money on the side."
Reggie rubbed his chin with a paw. Only deal in small quantities and only to people they knew well.
"You know," he said. "That doesn't sound like a bad idea. Not at all."
Their supplier was an older fellow they'd known since they were kids who ran a relatively popular butcher shop. He smoked simply to relieve the aches and pains from his job.
_Just order a slightly larger quantity than we normally do and sell it by the gram, _he thought. _Nothing huge and only to people we know._
"I think you're on to something," said Reggie.
They spent the next couple hours discussing the logistics, who they were willing to sell to and how to discreetly do it, and the what ifs.
The afternoon passed by and the sun started to set.
"So...," said Max. "Still wanna go to Japan?"
Reggie chuckled. "I think I'd rather stay and work on our little operation. And speaking of work, I need to go work out who's actually going to be interested in buying."
He was eager to get the show on the road. It was easy money and if they did well, he might be able to quit his meager job at the canning factory. He threw on his tattered clothes from yesterday and left the apartment. Maybe he would have a chance to buy some new ones with the extra cash he made. He headed out to a nearby jazz club where he knew a few of his work buddies liked to hang out when they got off. The bouncer waved him past and he scanned the interior, looking out for familiar faces. He finally noticed his buddies, six of them, sitting a circular table in the back and joined them. 
"Hope you don't mind if I intrude," he said, sitting down. 
"Reggie! 'Ey! How's it goin'?" They all greeted him, more enthusiastic and talkative than usual, which gave him the impression they were already slightly intoxicated. 
"Oh, I'm alright. You know, just rolling with the punches. I actually came here because I have a proposition for you..." he said. 
He explained and his buddies listened, nodding their heads. 
"Yea," said one. "I'm interested." 
"I want some too," said another. 
A few others chimed in with their requests as well.
"Awesome," said Reggie. "Give me day or two and I'll be back in touch. And don't say anything to anyone." He figured that would be obvious, but he wasn't sure how much he could trust these guys. They had only joked around and had the occasional odd conversation here and there at work. Still, he needed to start somewhere. 
Reggie excused himself from the table, wished his co-workers a good rest of the night, and headed back to the apartment. Max was no where to be found, so Reggie rolled a small marijuana cigarette for himself. He only ended up smoking half of it though, before passing out on the couch.


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Apr 16, 2019)

~_Kylan_~

Kylan woke up early on the third day. This was it. It was time to get moving. Judging by the sound of it, Dahlia wasn't awake, so he left her a little thank-you note and headed out. Because it was so early, he didn't bother with anonymity this time.

At the beginning of the high street, a door opened as someone was taking out the trash. And they dropped it as soon as they saw him. _Shit. _He darted into a side alley and followed it round in a crescent, checking behind him. And walked into the same fur, who had obviously intercepted him from the other end.
"Oh God! Not you, for Christ's sake."

The grinning red badger strode up to Kylan.
"Look who's back from the dead!" He yelled to the entire city, with a deliriously delighted tone of voice,
"Ah, I've got to tell everyone about this. Kylan Velpa faked his death for sympathy and now he's back to be everyone's famous little fox!" He always spoke in such an upbeat tone, which was to intimidate anyone he came across by making violence seem trivial to him.

"Fuck off," spat Kylan as he pushed past him to continue to the station.

The badger shot out his paw.
"Ah-ah-ah! Not so fast! You're gonna tell me where you've been first."

Kylan sarcastically retorted "I've been drug dealing, happy Vetch? Now let me just-"

"Why didn't ya bring me some then? I would've paid you good for it, ya know."

"Look, fine, it wasn't me dealing, I was exploited by-
No. You know what? This is a crescent, so I'm just going to turn around and go the other way..."
Kylan turned around and pelted out of the alleyway. As Vetch came out from the other side, he shouted across the street, "You're not gonna be everyone's famous little fox, but everyone's infamous little drug dealer! Heh! See ya, sucker!"

_Oh shit. What the heck have I done? _thought Kylan. He didn't stop running until the place from the address was in sight.
(Little plothole: Kylan never received an address so I'm pretending @Zenkiki gave him one)
It looked like his life would never be quite the same again. MS23 was going to pay severely for all of this. A grimace contorted his face as he approached the speakeasy and broke back into a walk.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Apr 16, 2019)

Kylan Velpa said:


> A grimace contorted his face as he approached the speakeasy and broke back into a walk.


As James walked to the speakeasy with his bags, he could see that cyan fox from the other night sprinting hard. He was a bit perplexed, so he quietly walked to him. He saw him slow down and try to walk normal, but his steps were obviously stressed. James came closer, about 15 yards away and called out to him, "Hey buddy! You alright over there?" He walked over to see what he was up to.


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Apr 16, 2019)

Kylan snapped his head around fearfully, dreading it was a fur he knew. His mind wasn't put much at ease when he saw it was the racoon soldier from the mission.
"I, uh, I am fine, I just had a run-in with a past associate. The unpleasant type. Sir."
His right paw jerked upwards slightly and he had to forcibly stop himself from saluting. This guy was intimidating.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Apr 16, 2019)

Kylan Velpa said:


> Kylan snapped his head around fearfully, dreading it was a fur he knew. His mind wasn't put much at ease when he saw it was the racoon soldier from the mission.
> "I, uh, I am fine, I just had a run-in with a past associate. The unpleasant type. Sir."
> His right paw jerked upwards slightly and he had to forcibly stop himself from saluting. This guy was intimidating.


When he said "sir," James raised his eyebrows in surprise. He saw him move his paw and knew he was scared shitless. "Buddy, calm down, I ain't gonna shoot ya. Just saw you haulin' ass over yonder. You sure as hell don't sound fine." He came closer and extended his paw out. "Name's James Jackson, what's yours?" He was trying to be friendly to this guy; he seemed to be scared of him.


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Apr 16, 2019)

Kylan instinctively stepped back when the racoon stepped forwards, but then he introduced himself and extended his paw. He shook it and said,
"Kylan Velpa. It'll be an honour working with, uh, veterans and soldiers like yourself. I will do my best to live up to my word, whatever that even is."
Kylan felt like he completely didn't deserve to be here. He was a complete newbie, even more inexperienced than any amateurs among them, and he was working with experienced professional ex-soldiers. Completely out of his depth.

He reminded himself why he was here. _To get back at MS23 or otherwise to die trying. I'm not here because I can take them, but because I owe it to the world to try._


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Apr 16, 2019)

Zachariah spent the next three days training with bandages and salves. He wasn't by any means an expert healer, like Fenry was, but he was pretty decent seeing as he himself was always getting hurt. While he kept telling himself that he was practicing so hard in order to impress the others for the Japan trip, he knew that was a lie to cover up the fact that Peter would be coming to Chicago just to see him. He sat in his dorm rooms on the first night, just monotonously tying bandages around fake wounds throughout the night, his mind stuck on the worried tone of Peter's voice.

The second night, he spent the rest of the money he had, which wasn't a whole lot seeing how the medical supplies nearly bankrupted him, on a simple knife. He put it away somewhere safe in one of the various first aid kits he had brought, making sure he knew where it would be when he was with the others. He didn't go to class mostly because he was avoiding anyone and everyone he knew on campus. He made sure never to walk down alleyways that seemed like shortcuts to home anymore. That's how he got in this mess to begin with.

The third day was nothing but Zach trying to steel his nerves. He would be out of the country, and no one was gonna stop him. He wasn't even sure if his teachers knew where he was going to be on this day. So he packed everything up in a suitcase, one he had specially brought from a store that was large enough to house all of the supplies needed in order to bandage Beasts up. He made his way to the Speakeasy, this time not bothering to glance nervously around at the other patrons. He noticed that most of the others were here, plus a few new faces. He hunkered down near the bar where Sabrina and the rest had situated themselves. He threw the big suitcase up on the counter for the others to see, just as James walked in with the blue Fox.

"I'm not much of a fighter, but I can heal your wounds." He announced to the others. "I suspect after Japan it'll be the last time I have to use it. Hopefully that is." He kew he would be getting more money out of this trip, yet he also knew that Peter would never accept any of the money. The only reason he was still going along with this crazy idea is because he couldn't stand the embarrassment of being so useless last time. And Peter would definitely say he had been a bit of an asshole on the last trip, even if these people were literal gang members.

"For those Beasts who are new to this whole gig, I'm Zachariah and you can come to me when you got soomething as small as a paper cut, or as large as a bullet hole."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Apr 16, 2019)

Kylan Velpa said:


> Kylan instinctively stepped back when the racoon stepped forwards, but then he introduced himself and extended his paw. He shook it and said,
> "Kylan Velpa. It'll be an honour working with, uh, veterans and soldiers like yourself. I will do my best to live up to my word, whatever that even is."
> Kylan felt like he completely didn't deserve to be here. He was a complete newbie, even more inexperienced than any amateurs among them, and he was working with experienced professional ex-soldiers. Completely out of his depth.
> 
> He reminded himself why he was here. _To get back at MS23 or otherwise to die trying. I'm not here because I can take them, but because I owe it to the world to try._


He took the fox's paw and gave it a hearty shake. He could tell he was batshit nervous, trying to suck up to him as a combat vet. "Look kid, I don't know you from the man on the moon, but I know when someone is shaking in their boots." As they continued to walk, he kept in pace with the fox, walking side by side. "What gives brother? I can tell that you think you're out of place." He looked over with a genuinely concerned look. He knew that this fox was his brother-in-arms for the time being, and he wanted to make sure he was all good.


----------



## Seph (Apr 16, 2019)

Seph found himself contemplating his life on a park bench for most of the third day. Eventually some one approached him and cleared their throat. Seph looked up to see a police officer, a doberman in his mid 40's.

"Yes?" Seph asked.

"You know I've been around this area a couple times today and I've seen you on that bench every time, now why is that?" The officer asked. Seph looked up and saw that it was getting dark.

"I've been thinking." Seph replied.

"What about?" The officer asked as he sat down next to Seph.

"About my life, how I ended up here." Seph told.

"You mean how you ended up homeless?" The officer said with a sympathetic look.

"What? I aint homeless." Seph said standing up.

"Come on now son there's no need to be ashamed."

"You know what, I got somewhere to be." Seph said as he walked off.

"You'll have to accept it eventually kid." The officer said as Seph walked away. Seph walked through the city and eventually found himself at the entrance to the barbershop above the club.

"I'm homeless? What is he talking about?" Seph said to himself as he stopped in front of the barber shop. "Alright, compose yourself Seph." Seph said as he walked inside and down into the club.


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Apr 17, 2019)

@Captain TrashPanda 
_Oh God why is he so perceptive? _thought Kylan as they walked together.
"Look, put simply, I have nothing. No redeeming qualities, no physical advantages, no experience, just me. Among folks like you with a, uh, much more powerful physique, lots of experience and bags of resilience. Not to mention the fact that I haven't had a paid job for two years so there's no way I could afford any weaponry. The only reason I'm here is to clear my conscience or die trying. And even that's starting to seem selfish and pathetic."
_I just vented all of my feelings to a raccoon soldier I barely even know. What the hell am I doing?_


----------



## pandepix (Apr 17, 2019)

(Third day)

When Reggie woke up the next day for work, Max still had not returned and a seed of worry started to grow in the back of Reggie's mind. _I'm sure Max is fine, _he thought. It wasn't usual for him to spend the night out without telling Reggie, but there had been a few unexpected situations where it had occurred. Granted, most of them had been negative situations, but they weren't anything too serious. Reggie left for work and was actually in a somewhat decent mood when he got to there. There was a quick staff meeting before the day started, something about overtime and a safety briefing, and everyone took their place on the line. The work was repetitive and mind numbing, but Reggie was pretty good at tuning everything out and letting his mind wander. Lunch rolled around and then the day was over right before the sun was about to set. His mind began to drift back to Max.
_I swear to God, if I have to bail that dunce outta jail again, I'm gonna kill him, _he thought. Right before Reggie could make it out the door to head back to the apartment, his co workers from the jazz club stopped him.
"Reggie! Come with us!" they chimed. "You look so out of it, come relax!"
"Ah, sorry guys. Not tonight. I actually need to get home and check on something and I have plans later this evening," he replied.
"OOOO! A hot date, I bet!" said one of the guys and they all started wiggling their eyebrows up and down and chuckling.
"Psh, I wish." Reggie rolled his eyes and chuckled too.
"Aw, okay, well catch ya later then, buddy!" said another, and they waved and started to walk away. One, however, stayed behind. A scrawny looking black rat. Johnny? Jimmy? Reggie couldn't recall his name.
"H-hey man, I don't mean to bug ya, but do you have any clue as to when you might have that stuff?" the rat asked as his eyes shifted back and forth nervously.
"No, I really don't, man. I'm sorry. We're working on it," Reggie answered.
"O-Oh okay. Sorry, I'm just a little impatient. Well, have a good night then," said the rat and he scurried off after the others.
Reggie finally made it out of the factory and quickly walked back to the apartment. Max was finally back much to his relief.
"Where the hell have you been?" Reggie demanded. "You know I hate when you do that shit."
"Oh, I uh, I just got caught up taking care of some things and uh, it was late, so I just, you know, stayed the night." Max started to giggle and fidget.
"Yea more like caught up in some chicks sheets!" Reggie badgered him. "Yea, I should have known it was something like that. Psh, to think I was even worried about you." He knew it was better to be safe than sorry though.
"Hey, have you talked to our guy yet to get this thing going or...?" he asked.
"No, I haven't had a chance to yet. Been a little preoccupied," Max replied. "We can go by the place in a couple days and see what's up. Hopefully it won't be too busy."
"Gotcha," said Reggie. "Sounds good. Well, I just wanted to stop by and see if you had returned before I go take care of this thing with Sabrina."
"Aw! How sweet! You actually do care!" mocked Max.
"Yea yea," said Reggie as he rolled his eyes. "I'll be back."
He stepped out of the apartment and quickly descended the stairs and out into the night. The air was cool, the wind was calm, and it was relatively quiet. Almost too quiet. Especially for the city. Ah, well the silence never lasted too long and a moment later a gunshot went off several blocks away.
_I really need to learn to shoot, especially if we're gonna start dealing, _he thought.
His paws found their way back to Sabrina's speakeasy and the bouncer nodded at him as he entered. Reggie quickly made his way to the bar, sat down, and waited for the bartender to notice him. After a brief exchange with a few other unfamiliar patrons, he finally walked over.
"I'd like a south side fizz, please."
He got his drink in a timely manner and sipped it slowly, quietly waiting.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Apr 17, 2019)

Kylan Velpa said:


> @Captain TrashPanda
> _Oh God why is he so perceptive? _thought Kylan as they walked together.
> "Look, put simply, I have nothing. No redeeming qualities, no physical advantages, no experience, just me. Among folks like you with a, uh, much more powerful physique, lots of experience and bags of resilience. Not to mention the fact that I haven't had a paid job for two years so there's no way I could afford any weaponry. The only reason I'm here is to clear my conscience or die trying. And even that's starting to seem selfish and pathetic."
> _I just vented all of my feelings to a raccoon soldier I barely even know. What the hell am I doing?_


As they walked to the door of the speakeasy, James could hear the concern and frustration in his voice. _Damn... so this kid has beef with these guys? I woulda known, I’da bought this kid a gun. _He looked to him then pulled his pistol from his shoulder holster. He extended his paw out to him with the weapon. “Look kid, if you care what I think, I think that’s a brave cause to go to war on a gang. Take this, you’ll need it. Hell, I’ll let you use my shoulder holster if you want. I ain’t gonna see a brother go to war unarmed.” James showed real concern for this kid. He had felt the same before he went to France. He knew that feeling.


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Apr 17, 2019)

"Thank you, are y- are you sure? I haven't even used one of these before."

He took it tentatively, almost fearfully.

"I'll take very good care of it and I'll make sure to return it after. I hope there's a chance I could have useful skills that don't involve guns, but I feel like I'll need one on a mission like this, so thank you..."

Kylan tucked the gun into his inside pocket. He felt safer and more in danger at the same time. He told himself that it would be fine. He wouldn't be made to kill anyone and the gun was for protection. He closed his eyes, slowly exhaled and opened them again. 

"Am I ready to go in?"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Apr 17, 2019)

Kylan Velpa said:


> "Thank you, are y- are you sure? I haven't even used one of these before."
> 
> He took it tentatively, almost fearfully.
> 
> ...


James watched him tuck the pistol in his pants and he was a bit uneasy. He looked around and took his jacket off, setting it carefully on a clean patch of ground. He took his holster off and gave it to the fox. “Take this. It will be better to hold it like this. It’s not a great idea to hold it in your waistband.” He put his jacket back on and looked him over. “Get that holster on and yea, you’ll be locked and loaded.” The pair walked into the speakeasy and saw the crew was beginning to come together.


----------



## JackJackal (Apr 17, 2019)

_-third day-_

After another lousy sleep Jack made his way back to the club intending on meeting sabrina in her office like she had told him to. _'Brother. I will find you no matter what' _He thought to himself as he entered the club. After his first encounter with the feline he remembered where her office was located. He stood at the door and took a deep breath, once he went in there was no going back. He knocked on the door and waited for a response.


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Apr 17, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James watched him tuck the pistol in his pants and he was a bit uneasy. He looked around and took his jacket off, setting it carefully on a clean patch of ground. He took his holster off and gave it to the fox. “Take this. It will be better to hold it like this. It’s not a great idea to hold it in your waistband.” He put his jacket back on and looked him over. “Get that holster on and yea, you’ll be locked and loaded.” The pair walked into the speakeasy and saw the crew was beginning to come together.


As he was given the holster, he started "But what about you-" but the racoon was insistent on getting him geared up.

He followed him in...


----------



## Zenkiki (Apr 17, 2019)

Sabrina went out to the airport on the second day, to make sure that she had allowance to use the private landing strip that was reserved for small private planes. She went to her hanger which held her private plane, researched and developed using both legal and illegal means. The research team that was developing tech for her family was made mostly of volunteers, but as any good company they needed to have labor that wasn't... up to code with the rest of the people. Inside was 14 cushioned seats, with plenty of room between each seat, as her father would of taken it around for the last few years when it was first developed. Now it was rarely moved and that was partly why the government hasn't seen it or developed transpacific aircraft yet. (First transpacific flight was in '26.) Happy with the plane and how it was still being cared for by her family she left to go back to the speakeasy and work on prepping for the flight. In her office she grabs a few various papers and inks, as well as some weapons and ammo.

The feline sat down in her chair to breath for a little before once of her friends and the second under-boss came in. "Edward nice to see you." The panther in a trench suit smiles and takes off his tan panama hat to show off his dark furred head.
"Nice to see you too Sab, your father told me you were going overseas. Whats going on?" Sabrina looks at him and then shrugs a little,
"I got intel on the MS bastards. They are sailing on a yacht out in the bay by Tokyo, so I was going to head over there with Wulf and a few others to go jump on our lead." He looks at her for a moment thinking it isn't wise for her to go since she was a girl and the family's daughter at that, but he soon turned towards realization and nodded to her.
"That could actually work..." They continued to talk for a while about the past and the fast approaching end of the syndicate bringing forth a clam on the White-Claw dynasty.  he hugs her goodbye and then started to the door then stopped as he looked back over his shoulder to warn her, "Oh, by the way... Father's going to be there on the plane with you." Sab chokes on her words hearing that. "F-father?" He nods at her. "Why?" He chuckles and gives her, her usual statement, "To come see you since he just loves you so much." She rolls her eyes at him. "ha ha, now go." Edward left the office and got back in his metal horse and rode out to his base. Sabrina then looks around and gets more nervous.

Sabrina walks out at the end of the second day back to her house and pulls out a brush and a clean dress besides her normal oriental since she had to look good for him by his rules, she soaks in the shower for a half hour before coming out and spent the next hour and a half brushing both her hair and her fur. Happy with it being done she heads to bed a little early to get some sleep but couldn't fall asleep until 3am thinking about the what ifs, what if this doesn't work? What if this is all a setup?.... Finally passing out she slept for a half day before waking up with a jump and gets her capelet on  and drives back to the bar where she heads inside the back entrance and then sits down in her seat just as a knock came.
"Come in." She was surprised to see Jack first she waves him over to her couch. "The rest should be here soon, so relax on the couch if you dont have something private to tell me first."


The ape came to the bar and whispers something to Crysta, who nods at him and goes behind the bar wall to come out of the wall a few feet away and she walks to each of the others discreetly and quietly. First she walks over to Wulf (@Wulf Canavar) since she knew him well and whispers, "Sabrina is waiting for you Wulf. Head to the office." Then she hands him a small beer can which was empty to disguise it as her handing him beer, as this was supposed to be a quiet transaction. Then she heads off and walks up to the table with the fox (@Liseran Thistle) making a scene tossing medical equipment all over to @Seph, @Captain TrashPanda, @Kylan Velpa, @Rimna with Kodi all there side by side. She walks up to them looking very mad, "You're making a distraction to the rest of the patrons. If you do not remain silent I will have you all sent the white queen to be punished. She left to go work for another quater hour before coming over to them and telling them off. "That's it, since you all don't know how to keep your mouth shut I have no choice but to send you all to her. She points to the stairs and says, "Go."

She walks towards the side "housing" room, which was really a make shift bedroom from the spare bathroom where she found Cain (@Godzilla) laying down nearly passed out. She tapped him awake. "I brought you some drinks and food to help your hangover." Then puts down all the food and drink down on a table for him to get to.


----------



## JackJackal (Apr 17, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> "Come in." She was surprised to see Jack first she waves him over to her couch. "The rest should be here soon, so relax on the couch if you dont have something private to tell me first."


"Thank you," he said simply and sat down only to look as if something was bothering him. his hands folded in front of his mouth and he looked deep in thought.


----------



## Zenkiki (Apr 17, 2019)

JackJackal said:


> "Thank you," he said simply and sat down only to look as if something was bothering him. his hands folded in front of his mouth and he looked deep in thought.


She looks at him, "Something on your mind?"


----------



## JackJackal (Apr 17, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> She looks at him, "Something on your mind?"


"Just my brother. I hope he's ok," he said but that wasn't the whole truth. in truth, he felt uneasy about the job Sabrina had planned even though she hadn't told him what it was yet.


----------



## Seph (Apr 17, 2019)

"Might as well." Seph said as he got up. He nodded towards Crysta and walked to the stairs and up them. Seph knocked on the door and waited for anyone to answer.


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Apr 18, 2019)

Kylan followed with them to the office. This was really crap. He was already going to be in Sabrina's bad books before the mission even began. It was alright for the others; they had already earned her respect, presumably. But this was going to be her first impression of Kylan as a member of this...... gang? Hopefully she would see his timid subordinance and believe it wasn't really him, but the others. 
Kylan was going to treat these anthros with utmost respect and obedience until he was certain he was on good terms with them. Then he could be a bit more expressive.
He kept his head bowed as they entered the office


----------



## Seph (Apr 18, 2019)

Seph looked over at the blue fox next to him. He noticed how he was holding his head down. Seph gave him a light tap on the arm before speaking.

"Show some confidence, you don't want to give these people the wrong impression."


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Apr 18, 2019)

Seph said:


> Seph looked over at the blue fox next to him. He noticed how he was holding his head down. Seph gave him a light tap on the arm before speaking.
> 
> "Show some confidence, you don't want to give these people the wrong impression."


"Oh. Okay."

This was not a great start. What was he supposed to do now? He thought being subservient would work out. _Do whatever they tell you, including this _ he thought. His breathing quickened slightly.


----------



## Seph (Apr 18, 2019)

"Hm, that didn't sound confident to me. You gotta walk in there, chin up, shoulders back, and ready to defend yourself if anyone messes with you."


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Apr 18, 2019)

Zachariah took the suitcase and followed everyone closely behind. He made sure to take notice of his surroundings seeing how he hasn't been in this part of the speakeasy at all before. 

He noticed Kylan's slumped over posture, and immediately he thought of all the times _he _used to slump and act all meek in front of others. He nudged @Kylan Velpa lightly. "Stand up and walk like a proper Beast, all that slouching will hurt your back." He joked.


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Apr 18, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Zachariah took the suitcase and followed everyone closely behind. He made sure to take notice of his surroundings seeing how he hasn't been in this part of the speakeasy at all before.
> 
> He noticed Kylan's slumped over posture, and immediately he thought of all the times _he _used to slump and act all meek in front of others. He nudged @Kylan Velpa lightly. "Stand up and walk like a proper Beast, all that slouching will hurt your back." He joked.


Kylan was becoming more anxious all the time. He was already going about things the wrong way. Everyone seemed to have his best interests at heart though, and it seemed they were trying to help him fit in more. The other fox had a certain friendly lightness in his voice that helped calm Kylan a little.

"Thank you. I'll do my best..."
He straightened up a little and showed the fox a forced smile. He took a deep breath, trying to prepare himself for anything that lay ahead. He told himself it was ridiculous to be frightened. These furs all shared a common goal with him. They were all... acquaintances here.

He looked dead ahead instead of down now, although the expression on his face was still fairly fearful. Every time his gaze fell downward, he reminded himself that he was just as much a part of this as anyone else here, and he didn't need to act all subservient. It went against his nature, but he held this stance to make the best possible impression.


----------



## Seph (Apr 18, 2019)

"Much better. I'm sure you'll do fine on this job." Seph said, looking at him. "But, speaking of the job, you know anything about this job?"


----------



## pandepix (Apr 18, 2019)

Reggie followed everyone else to Sabrina's office. Even though he wouldn't be joining for this mission, he still needed to let her know and find out if there was anything he might be able to help with on home turf. He could feel the effects of the alcohol as they walked up the stairs and he accidentally bumped into the cyan fox (@Kylan Velpa) he had helped rescue.
"My apologies," said Reggie. "Are you feeling ok since that whole...ordeal?"


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Apr 18, 2019)

"This trip is a hunt for the MS gang, though I don't know why Sabrina has such beef with them." Zachariah told @Seph. "I mean, I _know _why she has a problem, they're a horrible drug cartel. What I don't know is why she's got beef with this _specific _drug cartel. It ain't none of my business any how, I'm just here to patch Beasts up and get paid at the end of the day." 

He really had wondered what the big deal was with Sabrina and the MS gang, but worrying about that was a load on his shoulders he didn't need. Especially with his own personal baggage to carry.


----------



## Seph (Apr 18, 2019)

"Huh, I haven't fought members of a horrible drug cartel in a couple years. Never fought MS before though, should be a good old time." Seph said, turning to him. "So, how'd you end up here?" Seph asked, trying to make small talk until the boss arrived.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Apr 18, 2019)

Seph said:


> "Huh, I haven't fought members of a horrible drug cartel in a couple years. Never fought MS before though, should be a good old time." Seph said, turning to him. "So, how'd you end up here?" Seph asked, trying to make small talk until the boss arrived.



Zach shrugged. "I got mugged and the wrong person helped me out." He said. "What about you?"


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Apr 19, 2019)

Seph said:


> "Much better. I'm sure you'll do fine on this job." Seph said, looking at him. "But, speaking of the job, you know anything about this job?"


"Only a little. Enough to understand the situation, I think..."
Kylan thought he was being asked about his level of competence by testing his knowledge.



pandepix said:


> "My apologies," said Reggie. "Are you feeling ok since that whole...ordeal?"


Kylan felt a bit more relaxed now, especially since this slightly drunken (wait is Reggie a cat?) was clearly making conversation.
"Since the forced labour at MS23? I've been fine, thank you. Sad, and lonely, but that was a choice I made when I decided to take this on. After MS23 are down, I can face the world again."


----------



## Seph (Apr 19, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Zach shrugged. "I got mugged and the wrong person helped me out." He said. "What about you?"


"Well, I found myself in possession of one of her special invites, and I needed money badly so I came here."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Apr 19, 2019)

James did what he was told and followed the crew to Sabrina's office. He held his bags in his arms and waited as the bulldog (@Seph ) knocked on the door. _"Welp... let's get ready for a helluva ride to the land of the rising sun."_
He listened to the multiple side conversations as they waited and said nothing, getting in his zone. He mentally prepared for all the fighting that would be waged on MS23 in the next few days.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Apr 20, 2019)

-Day 2: Continued-

After the meeting with his contact, he went back to his hotel room to pack, meditate, and prepare himself for the next day. He stayed in his room until night time and headed out to get dinner. An hour later, he found himself back at the diner again and sat at the bar once more. And once again, the lioness waitress sees him and walks over to greet him. "Hey, welcome back, stranger. How was your day, today?"

"It was pleasant, thank you." he replied with a smile.

She smiled back and grows humble before she speak, "I'm actually glad that you came back, so I can properly thank you for the generous tip you gave me last time. So thank you, sir." He waved his hand to her. "It is fine. You were very kind and made me feel welcomed." She nod to him, smiling more. "Well, I'm glad I did. So what can I start you off with?"

Gabriello placed his order with the waitress and she goes to turn it in. Since it was a slow night again, she came back over and they started to chat for a bit until his meal came up. She goes to tend to other customers as he ate his meal in peace. Once he was done, he stayed a little longer to chat with the lioness.

"So you like to draw on your free time? Well, I thought you should know that I am an artist as well." Hope said with a bright smile on her muzzle. Gabriello raised an eyebrow with interest. "Oh? Is that so?"

"Yeah, I love art. In fact, there's an exhibition on art from around the world that's going on right now. I would like to go, but I don't want to go by myself."

Gabriello thought for a moment. Since he really has nothing else to do tomorrow except that night, so going to a museum should be a nice thing to do. So he made up his mind. "If you like, I can come with you." Hope looked at him a bit surprised, and then she giggled. "I'm very flattered, sir, but I don't know you very well. I don't even know your name."

"Ah, you are right. How rude of me." He offers his paw to her. "My name is Gabriello." Hope started a him for a bit. Then she smiles and takes his paw with hers. "It's nice to meet you, Gabriello. If you don't remember from before, or haven't paid attention to the name tag, it's Hope."

The two spend a few minutes making plans on the events of tomorrow. After they set up a time and meeting spot, Gabriello gave her his tip, wished her good night, paid for his meal, and left the diner. He went back to his hotel room and went straight to bed to get a good night's rest.


-Day 3-

The next morning, Gabriello got up early and dressed casually for the day. He wore a white collared, short sleeved shirt tucked in a high waist-ed, khaki pants, and black and white shoes. His feathered mane is pulled back into a low ponytail and accessorized with a gold watch on his left wrist. He left his hotel and took a cab to Grant Park. Once he made it to the area, the cab stopped in front of the Art Institute of Chicago. The feather lion paid the cab, got out and waited in front of the steps. A few minutes later, another cab pulled up, and the cab driver got out of the car to open the door for the brown lioness from the back. She got out, wearing a cute, white floral dress with white gloves, black heels, and a black purse held in her hands. The feathered lion looked at her and smiled. He watched as she walks over to him and commented, "My, Ms. Hope. You look very lovely today." The lioness blushed. "Thank you, Mr. Gabriello." He offered his arm to her. "Shall we go in?" She giggled and took his arm gladly. They both head into the museum and spent about three hours taking in the view of each art piece that that museum has to offer.   Afterwards, they went to a nearby restaurant and had lunch. Then afterwards, they went to a park and took a walk, enjoying the view and each other's company. Once it was close to the end of the "date", they faced each other in front of the entrance of the park.

"I really had a great time with you today, Mr. Gabriello. Thank you so much for everything." said the lioness.

"It was my pleasure, Ms. Hope." the feathered lion replied.

The lioness casted her head down shyly and blushed before she spoke again. "Umm...will I be able to see you again, tomorrow?" She looked up at him, hoping that he would give her the answer she wanted. Unfortunately, Gabriello shook his head. "I'm afraid not, my dear. I am going to Japan for a few days for work." Hope's eyes widen in surprised. "O-oh! So you travel?"

"You could say that."

"Oh...." the lioness thought for a minute, then she reached into her purse and pulls out a receipt paper and pen. She jots her number down on the back and hands it to him. "Here. If you ever get bored over there, you can call me. Hopefully it's not too late at night when you do."

Gabriello was a bit surprised a first, but he then takes the paper and looks at it. He chuckles. "I will make sure to call you at an appropriate time when I can." He folds the paper and puts it in his pocket. He then flags a cab for her. Once the cab arrives, he opens the back of the cab door for her. "Have a safe trip home, Ms. Hope." Hope looked up at him and smiled. "Thank you. And you have a safe trip to Japan." She gets in the cab and he closes the door for her. Then he goes to the window of the passenger seat and slipped him $25 for the ride and her safety. He waved them off and watched them go. Then he flagged himself his own cab and went back to his hotel room to get changed. Hours later almost the time to meet with Sabrina and his fellow gang members, Gabriello comes to the Babershop in his usual suit while carrying a suitcase and head into the bar. He then looks around and not see any of his fellow comrades (because he just arrived when they were headed up). He decided to walk over to the bar and wait til he gets the attention from either the buck or the leopardness bartenders (@Zenkiki ).


----------



## Zenkiki (Apr 20, 2019)

Sabrina looks at the door when it was knocked and sat down then yelled, "open." Once everyone was closer she looks at everyone, "Any questions or shall we get the plane?"


----------



## JackJackal (Apr 20, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina looks at the door when it was knocked and sat down then yelled, "open." Once everyone was closer she looks at everyone, "Any questions or shall we get the plane?"


"None from me. I'm ready if everyone else is." Jack said looking over the whole team. his eyes falling on Reggie(@pandepix) and Kylan(@Kylan Velpa). both in his eyes looked like they were in over their heads for whatever Sabrina had planned. "Then again. I have yet to learn what the job is going to be."


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Apr 20, 2019)

Kylan looked around slightly shiftily, then remarked with notable confidence "ready."
He hesitated a bit, fumbling for something to call Sabrina by, but he didn't know what he should say. "Sabrina" seemed colloquial, "miss" seemed condescending, and "Queen" "ma'am" and "mistress" sounded like they were from stately homes not a gang.
_I'll ask her later, _he thought


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Apr 20, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina looks at the door when it was knocked and sat down then yelled, "open." Once everyone was closer she looks at everyone, "Any questions or shall we get the plane?"


"I got nuthin'," James said confidently. "I'm with the jackal (@JackJackal ), I'm ready to go when y'all are."


----------



## Zenkiki (Apr 20, 2019)

Buck waves at Gabriello when he sat down. "Good to see you are still here. Are you here for the trip or for the drinks?" He chuckles a little enjoying some company compared to what Crysta got, who was still over with Cain.


----------



## Seph (Apr 20, 2019)

"I'm ready, but like the jackal said, it might be good for us to know what we're gonna be doin' here." Seph said.


----------



## Zenkiki (Apr 20, 2019)

Sabrina smiles. "I already have a trained pilot but I guess I could let one of you fly if he gets tired. As for what we are going to be doing? That is best to not worry about. At least not right now." She stands up and grabs her bag. "Its time to head to the airport then, hopefully Gabriello makes it to the club before we leave." She then lead the way out to the entrance of the club where there was a 3 car motorcade waiting. She hops in the lead one.


----------



## JackJackal (Apr 20, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina smiles. "I already have a trained pilot but I guess I could let one of you fly if he gets tired. As for what we are going to be doing? That is best to not worry about. At least not right now." She stands up and grabs her bag. "Its time to head to the airport then, hopefully Gabriello makes it to the club before we leave." She then lead the way out to the entrance of the club where there was a 3 car motorcade waiting. She hops in the lead one.


At first, Jack had planned on securing his own set of wheels. Mainly out of habit since he'd never ride with a crew before a job but since Sabrina was calling the shots and because he promised not to cause trouble he shrugged and got in the center car


----------



## Seph (Apr 20, 2019)

"Huh." Seph said to himself as he followed them outside. Seph stopped in front of the cars, trying to decide which one to get into. 

"Middle would be the safest, but seeing how the Jackal treated that bartender, I don't want to be in an enclosed space with him. I'd reckon the front is reserved for the most important of us, so that's a no. Only one option then." Seph mumbled to himself before getting in the last car.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Apr 20, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Buck waves at Gabriello when he sat down. "Good to see you are still here. Are you here for the trip or for the drinks?" He chuckles a little enjoying some company compared to what Crysta got, who was still over with Cain.



Gabriello nod to the buck. "Good evening. I'm here for the trip. Hopefully, I'm not late."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Apr 20, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina smiles. "I already have a trained pilot but I guess I could let one of you fly if he gets tired. As for what we are going to be doing? That is best to not worry about. At least not right now." She stands up and grabs her bag. "Its time to head to the airport then, hopefully Gabriello makes it to the club before we leave." She then lead the way out to the entrance of the club where there was a 3 car motorcade waiting. She hops in the lead one.


James followed her lead and decided to get in the rear car when they came out. However, he waited for the cyan fox (@Kylan Velpa ) to come out. He wanted to sit next to him, see what he could figure out about this peculiar animal. He subtly motioned for him to get it with him in the back and climbed in behind the pit bull (@Seph ).


----------



## Zenkiki (Apr 20, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello nod to the buck. "Good evening. I'm here for the trip. Hopefully, I'm not late."


He chuckles at him and then quickly says in a rushed voice. "Well I think she is already on her way to the airport. If I was you I would hurry to the airport and see if you can't get to the plane in time."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Apr 20, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> He chuckles at him and then quickly says in a rushed voice. "Well I think she is already on her way to the airport. If I was you I would hurry to the airport and see if you can't get to the plane in time."



"Then I must bid you adieu." The feathered lion quickly got up and hurried out of the club and out to the streets.


----------



## Zenkiki (Apr 20, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> "Then I must bid you adieu." The feathered lion quickly got up and hurried out of the club and out to the streets.


Sabrina saw the blue maned lion and waves him over, "glad you could make. Hop into the middle car and we can get going once @Wulf Canavar comes out from the club."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Apr 20, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina saw the blue maned lion and waves him over, "glad you could make. Hop into the middle car and we can get going once @Wulf Canavar comes out from the club."



Gabriello was relieved that the cars where still there, and he had a ride. He nod to the white feline and made his way over to the middle car. He popped the trunk and placed his suitcase inside. Then he closed it and got in the passenger seat. He looked back front the rear view mirror and saw the jackal (@JackJackal ) sitting in the back. He nod his head to him. "Greetings. I wasn't aware that there will be more people on this mission. I also apologize for my tardiness. My name is Gabriello."


----------



## JackJackal (Apr 20, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello was relieved that the cars where still there, and he had a ride. He nod to the white feline and made his way over to the middle car. He popped the trunk and placed his suitcase inside. Then he closed it and got in the passenger seat. He looked back front the rear view mirror and saw the jackal (@JackJackal ) sitting in the back. He nod his head to him. "Greetings. I wasn't aware that there will be more people on this mission. I also apologize for my tardiness. My name is Gabriello."


Jack had his head down at first almost falling asleep while he waited but thanks to Gabriello he snapped awake. he looked over the feathered lion taking note of his size and estimating his strength based on visual and vocal impressions. "No worries. Everyone makes mistakes. I'm Jack It's nice to mee you" the young man greeted with a small smile.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Apr 20, 2019)

JackJackal said:


> Jack had his head down at first almost falling asleep while he waited but thanks to Gabriello he snapped awake. he looked over the feathered lion taking note of his size and estimating his strength based on visual and vocal impressions. "No worries. Everyone makes mistakes. I'm Jack It's nice to mee you" the young man greeted with a small smile.



The feathered lion smiled back. "Are you fully prepared for the trip, Jack?" 

Usually, Gabriello doesn't make small talk and tends to be to himself. However, the event from earlier made him a bit...talkative. I was a bit new to him, but it wasn't too bad. Hopefully, his new companion doesn't find it annoying.


----------



## JackJackal (Apr 20, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> The feathered lion smiled back. "Are you fully prepared for the trip, Jack?"
> 
> Usually, Gabriello doesn't make small talk and tends to be to himself. However, the event from earlier made him a bit...talkative. I was a bit new to him, but it wasn't too bad. Hopefully, his new companion doesn't find it annoying.


The Jackal shrugged casually "Yeah I guess. I don't know what I'm getting myself into just yet so we'll see" He said pulling a bottle out and taking a swig of whatever was in there. "what about you? didn't forget anything did ya?"


----------



## HopeTLioness (Apr 20, 2019)

JackJackal said:


> The Jackal shrugged casually "Yeah I guess. I don't know what I'm getting myself into just yet so we'll see" He said pulling a bottle out and taking a swig of whatever was in there. "what about you? didn't forget anything did ya?"



He nodded to the jackal as he listened. He hoped that this fur is able to fight his own battle, and not another weight slowing down the team. He then hear the question directed towards him and shook his head. "No, I have all that I need for this trip."


----------



## JackJackal (Apr 20, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> He nodded to the jackal as he listened. He hoped that this fur is able to fight his own battle, and not another weight slowing down the team. He then hear the question directed towards him and shook his head. "No, I have all that I need for this trip."


"That's good," Jack said with a yawn and stretched a bit "So do you know what's going on? Boss won't tell me anything" he asked hoping Gabriello would spill the beans about the trip


----------



## Seph (Apr 20, 2019)

Seph looked back at the raccoon (@Captain TrashPanda) behind him.
"Huh, don't think I know you. I'm Seph." Seph said as he extended his hand for a shake.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Apr 20, 2019)

JackJackal said:


> "That's good," Jack said with a yawn and stretched a bit "So do you know what's going on? Boss won't tell me anything" he asked hoping Gabriello would spill the beans about the trip



Gabriello was quite for a moment. Then he shook his head and replied, "I'm sorry, Jack, but it is not my place to tell you. Perhaps you should of discuss the mission with her before taking on the job. But don't worry, she will go over it in the meeting when it is time."


----------



## JackJackal (Apr 20, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello was quite for a moment. Then he shook his head and replied, "I'm sorry, Jack, but it is not my place to tell you. Perhaps you should of discuss the mission with her before taking on the job. But don't worry, she will go over it in the meeting when it is time."


Jack frowned a bit but didn't argue with him "Oh alright. I guess I can wait a bit longer."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Apr 20, 2019)

Seph said:


> Seph looked back at the raccoon (@Captain TrashPanda) behind him.
> "Huh, don't think I know you. I'm Seph." Seph said as he extended his hand for a shake.


James took his paw and gave it a firm shake. "Jackson. James Jackson." He looked behind him and saw @Kylan Velpa slacking behind a bit. "Cmon man we gotta go! Hustle it up a bit."


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Apr 21, 2019)

Zach had to squeeze himself into the car seeing as he was carrying a rather bulky suitcase. He put it on the floor of the car, and decided he'd rest is eyes a bit while they drove to the airport. He hadn't flown before, he wasn't scared of flying however. Though, he had to admit, the thought did excite him a little.


----------



## pandepix (Apr 21, 2019)

Reggie stood in the back of the room while Sabrina addressed everyone else in the office and spoke up when she was finally done. "Miss Sabrina, I'll be staying behind to take care of some, uh..." he paused to clear his throat, "personal business. If there is, however, anything you need me to take care of while you're gone, please let me know." He scribbled down the phone number of the diner where Darleen worked and handed it to her. "Just ask for Darleen, she'll know where to find me." He headed back down into the speakeasy to leave when he paused with a paw on the door.
_Oh, you know what? Screw it, _he thought, and turned around to take a seat back at the bar. _It's been a minute since I've actually had a good buzz and I don't have anything to do tomorrow, so why not?_
"Bartender!" he said loudly. "Let me have another!"


----------



## Seph (Apr 21, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James took his paw and gave it a firm shake. "Jackson. James Jackson." He looked behind him and saw @Kylan Velpa slacking behind a bit. "Cmon man we gotta go! Hustle it up a bit."


"Well, it's nice to meet you James." Seph said as he faced forward again.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Apr 21, 2019)

Rimna said:


> The monkey and the hyena followed the group to where the cars were.
> 
> "Uhm... let's sit in the middle one." Rimna suggested. Kodi agreed and they went to put their luggage in the boot. The ex-marine took out his revolver and 4 cigars and made his way in the car. The primate simply got in.
> 
> ...



Gabriello looked through the rear-view mirror to see not only the primate from the last mission, but another fur with him. Once he laid eyes on the hyena, his senses shoots a red flag to him. Perhaps of the fur's aura, he could tell that this individual was a very dangerous fur and possibly he needs to be careful around him. When the hyena blew his cigar, Gabriello turned his head and fanned the smoke away with his paw. He rolled down his window so fresh air can come in and bad smoke goes out. He was grateful when the monkey took the cigar and threw it out. Rimna introduced himself, followed by Kodi, Gabriello nod his head to the two in a greeting. "Gabriello. And likewise."


----------



## JackJackal (Apr 21, 2019)

Rimna said:


> The monkey and the hyena followed the group to where the cars were.
> 
> "Uhm... let's sit in the middle one." Rimna suggested. Kodi agreed and they went to put their luggage in the boot. The ex-marine took out his revolver and 4 cigars and made his way in the car. The primate simply got in.
> 
> ...


Jack coughed for a moment then glared at Kodi. if there was one thing he hated it was someone who blew smoke in his face! but luckily Rimna tossed out the cig out and Jack calmed himself before greeting the 2 "I'm Jack It's nice to meet you as well...well one of you"


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Apr 22, 2019)

(Sorry I've been offline to revise for a couple of days)

As Kylan approached the car, he exhaled quietly. This was it. This car door was pretty much the point of no return. This was the most foolish thing he'd knowingly done. Nevertheleess, he stepped towards the car. James seemed to be waiting for him. He hesitated for a moment, unsure of this and wary of the racoon, who then told him to hurry up. He climbed in next to him. Kylan was fairly comfortable, since James was just about the only fur he'd had any meaningful interaction with. Of course, they didn't truly know one another, but there was some comfort in the limited mutual familiarity.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Apr 22, 2019)

Kylan Velpa said:


> (Sorry I've been offline to revise for a couple of days)
> 
> As Kylan approached the car, he exhaled quietly. This was it. This car door was pretty much the point of no return. This was the most foolish thing he'd knowingly done. Nevertheleess, he stepped towards the car. James seemed to be waiting for him. He hesitated for a moment, unsure of this and wary of the racoon, who then told him to hurry up. He climbed in next to him. Kylan was fairly comfortable, since James was just about the only fur he'd had any meaningful interaction with. Of course, they didn't truly know one another, but there was some comfort in the limited mutual familiarity.


Once they all got in and the door shut, he waited for the car to start rolling. He pulled his old knife from WWI out and looked it over, seeing he had missed a spot of dried blood from the last time he cleaned it. Since he was sitting next to the door and didn't feel like socializing, he laid his head on the window and shut his eyes. He got into that mental zone he would need for Japan.


----------



## Zenkiki (Apr 22, 2019)

(Wulf's post)
      Wulf saw the leopard hand him a empty beer can and took it in his hand for a minute swirling the air inside around before drinking the empty can. He knew what was going on and decided that it would be better for him to wait to talk to Sabrina in the car rather than here at the club. He sat back and watched the female entertainers for a while giving a wink to one of them. After the table behind him was shot down by the little feline he chuckles a little and looks back over his chair in a quick glance and sees the hyena get pissed.Once Crysta came back to sent them off to the office he waited until Gabriello sat down at the bar and the others to be far enough up the stairs before he got up and tossed the can in the recycling and headed out into the front car to talk with Sab.

(My post +Main story advance)
Sabrina nods and smiles seeing her old friend come in and they talk for a little while the car started to roll and the two behind hers started to roll in unison. Sabrina sat back and enjoyed the comforts of the soft car leather as they were upgraded for any car that the upper people were going to be using. So the back two still had the stiff metal and barely any cushions, while theirs had plenty of cushioning. The car ride was a half hour long to get to the center of Chicago when they pulled into the security gate. Sab looks at the boy with a private emblem and hands him a hundred dollars. "We are expected. The other two cars are with me." The boy looks at the money then the girl dressed all nicely and stumbles for words. Sab raises a brow a him. "How about you go back to the button and let us in?" She ends it with a smile and the boy slowly turns around and walks back inside the gatehouse and trips over his chair while he hits the button letting the gate roll open. Sab's car rolled forward then the other two and then the gate rolled shut as the boy pocketed the money.

They pulled into the hanger and on the right side of the three cars was a black plane, large enough for 14 people, plus the two pilots. Sabrina gets out of the car with Wulf and they carry their luggage to the plane and then walk up the stairs.  Sabrina turns the corner looking out at the first half of the plane and like Edward said, father was there. She stops in her tracks not really expecting it and then drops her luggage of on a small, half sized, couch on the way to him and then kisses his cheek as a hello. The large white feline that looked a lot like her, but bigger, stronger and more built rivaling Kodi. He chuckles and then looks at the crew she had formed. "They look weak. Can we trust them to preform well or are they going to break when the fighting starts?" Sabrina looks at him and shakes her head, "No I have seen the lion, raccoon and the monkey work well in the heat of things, but as for the others, they wanted to come and provide help of some form. I was thinking that the other cat could be a logistics or intelligence here while we work." He grumbles but let her have her way since this was her chance to take the don title from him. If she messed this up then he wouldn't let her have the title. Wulf nods and said his greeting to the don as well as he was of high enough rank to directly talk to him. Only Sabrina and her two under-bosses could. She waited for everyone to be seated then waved her hand and yelled out, "Ready to taxi. Everyone is on board. Lets get up in the air so we can begin our debriefing and figuring out who does what for this job." The back half of the plane was shut and locked until they wanted to start the debriefing. The two pilots in the cockpit nod and begin preparations.
The main pilot calls it in through the radio, "Chicago AC, this is WhitePaw requesting permission to leave private hanger 2 onto runway." A few seconds pass then they get a response, "Roger WhitePaw, proceed to taxi to south end then take runway 26R." He reconfirms it with air control, "Proceed to taxi to south end, take runway 26R." He started to taxi out the hanger with the help of the ground crew. The windows in the front half of the plane were there and open showing the cars slowly running away as the planes wings left the shelter of the hanger and out into the sun. They taxied onto the right runway. "WhitePaw resting at the end of runway 26R, Requesting guidance to destination." AC chimed back, "Proceed to climb to 25,000 over 10 minutes then turn to head S 15 degree west. Then climbed another 15k" The pilot started the engines on full power and then the plane shot forward, and the hanger they came from came and went in a second. The plane leaned back slightly and they were no longer on the ground. The city they were living in quickly growing smaller and smaller. Soon it was the size of an ant to a hawk. The plane rolled slightly to the right two achieve the 15 degrees and then  began to ascend again finally leveling out at the 40,000 cruising altitude. (The private plane height for now a days. Commercial is around 32,000)

Sabrina looks at everyone and enjoys the sight of some people not being used to this feeling and sits back in her chair until well after they leveled out waiting for a her ears to finally pop. She had plenty of time to brief them since it was a 17 hour flight.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Apr 22, 2019)

Once they arrived they got to the airport, James tucked his knife back in his bag with his Lewis Gun and zipped it back up. Their motorcade stopped and James got out and waited to follow Sabrina. He planned on following her lead to get in the plane. He hadn't seen an aircraft since he saw wooden bombers and biplanes tearing the skies open in France. _"Dagum... they made planes look better over six years. _He saw @Wulf Canavar follow her in close pursuit, so he followed back about 10 feet back, making sure the 'commanding officers' got on first before him. He took his bags and got on the plane, intending on going as far back as he could, sitting on the last row. When he walked by Sabrina (@Zenkiki ) and who he could assume was her pops, he heard him say, "weak." James briefly stopped and wanted to go off on this feline. _"I fought for your fuckin' freedom, ya bastard. Furs like you are weak, using fear as a weapon." _He looked to the father-daughter pair and gritted his teeth a bit. He then quietly moved back and sat down a bit heated. He secretly hoped neither of them saw him, due to the fact the feline could rip his head off in a fight. _Fuckin' entitled Yankees. No wonder we fought these bastards in the Civil War. _He looked ahead, waiting for a reaction from the crime-lord if he noticed as the plane went up. James could feel his stomach turning a bit, but reassured himself he would be fine.


----------



## Seph (Apr 22, 2019)

Seph got out of the car and looked the plane over. Seph had never been on a plane, he'd always been told that they were dangerous and could fall out of the sky any moment. "Just rumours." He assured himself as he got on the plane. He saw some important looking people standing by Sabrina and walked past them with confidence. Seph took a seat in one of the middle rows. As the plane took off, Seph tried to sit as still as possible, believing that if he moved the plane might start falling.


----------



## JackJackal (Apr 22, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> (Wulf's post)
> Wulf saw the leopard hand him a empty beer can and took it in his hand for a minute swirling the air inside around before drinking the empty can. He knew what was going on and decided that it would be better for him to wait to talk to Sabrina in the car rather than here at the club. He sat back and watched the female entertainers for a while giving a wink to one of them. After the table behind him was shot down by the little feline he chuckles a little and looks back over his chair in a quick glance and sees the hyena get pissed.Once Crysta came back to sent them off to the office he waited until Gabriello sat down at the bar and the others to be far enough up the stairs before he got up and tossed the can in the recycling and headed out into the front car to talk with Sab.
> 
> (My post +Main story advance)
> ...


Hearing the father call him weak made Jack's blood boil. He was half ready to go off on him but he knew better and kept his mouth shut. Once they were in the air, however, Jack clung to his seat like a frightened kitten. Having never been so high before he had to take a minute to calm his nerves


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Apr 22, 2019)

The plane was an entirely new experience for Zachariah, one he had never quite expected to make him slightly anxious. Though that was mainly because of the important looking cat hanging onto Sabrina. He looked like business, and while business meant money, it also meant trouble. If there were ever a worst oppurtunity to embarrass him, or even worse Sabrina, in front of this Beast it would be while he was with them on this trip.

He didn't mind the weak comment, it's not about as bad as anything else he's been called over the years. Once you get cursed, you don't mind much else other than how to fix it. He decided he'd keep his trap shut, otherwise he'd probably end up saying something that would set Sabrina's father over the edge, and that's not at all what he wants.

While on the plane, he decided to just think of other things as the plane rolled down the ramp, and shook with the wind. Things like Peter, and how he was coming to visit him after this job. Maybe he should try to speed things along, just to get back home faster. He'd have to do it subtly though, otherwise the other Beasts would catch on, and he couldn't have them even more dissappointed in him than they already were.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Apr 22, 2019)

It was a quiet ride to the airport. Once they made it to their destination, Gabriello got out and retrieved his luggage. He got on board and took a seat in one of the middle rows close to the window. He glanced over and noticed the male feline, assuming he's an important figure to not trifle with. He sighs and relaxes his body once the plane take to the air and soar through the sky. He found himself taking deep breaths to calm his nerves since he's not use to being in the air. Perhaps sitting by the window was a bad idea. To ease his mind, he pulls out his black sketchbook and turn it's pages. He then stopped to a page of a sketch he did of the lioness when they were waiting for their lunch at the restaurant. She had posed with her arm on the table, and his other arm propped up as her cheek rest in her paw while staring ahead. Gabriello smiled to himself and wondered how she was doing. He also remembered the phone number she gave him, which he made a mental note to call her once he's settled in Japan.


----------



## Zenkiki (Apr 23, 2019)

The plane leveled out and they were flying for an hour before sabrina stood up and unlocked the back door walked in and then shut it behind her as she prepared for the briefing. Inside she grabs the papers she had prepared earlier and then laid them out. Facing her at first to reread what she wrote about each person then stacked them on top of each other. She decided to talk with the first squad privately to learn what they wanted. She heads back out after 20 minutes of being in there and gets the first one she had then she would gather them as a group. She gets (@Liseran Thistle) Zachariah first and nods her head telling him to come with her behind the locked door. She locks the door behind her and then sat down in her chair. "Zach. I have a few questions I want to know about you before we get into this fight."


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Apr 24, 2019)

Zach stared straight ahead at Sabrina, albeit a little nervous. Last time they had a one on one talk, she threatened to murder him if he murdered someone else, a noble venture that Zach agreed with but one he wasn't happy was aimed at him. "Uh...sure." He said, taking a tentative seat. The turbulant air buffeted the floor below them, and it only made the room seem smaller.


----------



## Zenkiki (Apr 24, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Zach stared straight ahead at Sabrina, albeit a little nervous. Last time they had a one on one talk, she threatened to murder him if he murdered someone else, a noble venture that Zach agreed with but one he wasn't happy was aimed at him. "Uh...sure." He said, taking a tentative seat. The turbulant air buffeted the floor below them, and it only made the room seem smaller.


Sabrina sat down cross from her with her back to the front of the plane cockpit. She looks at the nervous fox and grabs his file. She slips it open and in it it had a printed paper. She looks at him and then looks at the paper. "Give it a read.

_Information that comes to your knowledge that is from dealings with this family is directly related to you. Should you give any information to ANYONE besides those that already know specifically of that information can you talk to. Even if they are your friends you cannot talk about this to anyone. We are not a gang. Call it a gang and you will be reprimanded. 

As for you specifically Zachariah you apply for ____ in the family. You will do your job without interfering with the daily process of the rest of the family. 
_
Sabrina clarifies the last little paragraph. "You have the option to choose what you want to do so tell me what you want to do and then ill see what can be done and what it entails."


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Apr 24, 2019)

Zachariah stared a moment at the paper, taking it in slowly. _Telling Peter won't really matter now, will it? _He thought to himself. Still though, it wouldn't hurt to try to speed things along to meet him back in Chicago, though worst case scenario is Peter finding out he's a liar. And that's even worse than Sabrina and the others looking down on him. 

"I would like to be the team's medic. You can call me a nurse, a doctor, anything at all. I just wanna patch Beast's up is all." he explained to her.


----------



## Zenkiki (Apr 24, 2019)

Sabrina nodded to him. "Alright fill it in and then in small letters put your initials above it and sign at the bottom of the paper. So why do you want to be a medic?"


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Apr 24, 2019)

Zach sighed. "Why do you think? It's the only thing I'm good at besides gettin' in everyone's way." He said, signing his name. "And besides, I've got a friend who would yell at me if I didn't go along with this crazy scheme." Which wasn't entirely a lie, if Peter did know how helpless Zachariah had been on the last job, he _would _get yelled at even if these Beast's were technically the mafia.


----------



## Zenkiki (Apr 24, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Zach sighed. "Why do you think? It's the only thing I'm good at besides gettin' in everyone's way." He said, signing his name. "And besides, I've got a friend who would yell at me if I didn't go along with this crazy scheme." Which wasn't entirely a lie, if Peter did know how helpless Zachariah had been on the last job, he _would _get yelled at even if these Beast's were technically the mafia.


She nods. "Alright fair enough. Are you going to keep this quiet from him or is that going to be an issue?"


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Apr 24, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> She nods. "Alright fair enough. Are you going to keep this quiet from him or is that going to be an issue?"



Zachariah had to think for a moment if he would actually betray Sabrina's trust and tell Peter everything once he saw him, but realized that he couldn't do it. That, if anything, would be extremely disappointing. "Nah, you don't have to worry about him. He's a sensible Rabbit, he won't be in anyone's hair." Zach lied, knowing damn well that Peter was gonna try to sniff out anything in Zach's life in Chicago. He grimaced, thinking of lying to his friend, only to realize that was even worse than disappointing the others. "But uh... on the off chance that he happens to find himself...tangled up in all this, what then?" He really hoped Sabrina wasn't thinking of taking Peter out back one day and just cutting loose ties with him.


----------



## Zenkiki (Apr 24, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Zachariah had to think for a moment if he would actually betray Sabrina's trust and tell Peter everything once he saw him, but realized that he couldn't do it. That, if anything, would be extremely disappointing. "Nah, you don't have to worry about him. He's a sensible Rabbit, he won't be in anyone's hair." Zach lied, knowing damn well that Peter was gonna try to sniff out anything in Zach's life in Chicago. He grimaced, thinking of lying to his friend, only to realize that was even worse than disappointing the others. "But uh... on the off chance that he happens to find himself...tangled up in all this, what then?" He really hoped Sabrina wasn't thinking of taking Peter out back one day and just cutting loose ties with him.


She looks at him and shrugs. "I will have only a few options. I will have to either have to flat out kill him or you or both of you killed, or pursue legal action since you just signed a nondisclosure agreement. As for if you tell other WhitePaws information that they shouldn't know, I will have father deal with you since he hates being undermined."


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Apr 24, 2019)

Welp that settled it then, there was no way out of this one. The only conceivable backdoor to this whole situation is if Peter decided to hop on the team and join, and Zach couldn't see why Sabrina wouldn't let Pete join to begin with. _I mean she let Kodi in without a seconds hesitation, _he thought. "Uh...understood." He told her.


----------



## Zenkiki (Apr 24, 2019)

She didnt let Kodi in yet. That was something to be discussed in this room. "If that is all your questions then you may leave." She looks at the next file and read Gabriello on the sticky tape.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Apr 24, 2019)

After a few more minutes of staring at the drawing, Gabriello finally turn the page to a blank one. He pulls out a pen from his front coat pocket and begins to do a loose sketch on the page.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Apr 24, 2019)

When James saw the timid fox go back with Sabrina, he wondered what was going on. He felt his left shoulder for his gun and sighed in relief when he felt it. “_I dunno what this cat’s doin’, but I don’t trust her. Her old man assumes everyone under him is weak. Some leader, if only Sarge saw where I was now...” _He looked around and made sure no one was looking, then took his knife from his bag. He tucked it into his waistband, his sheath being on his uniform. “_This entire ‘family’ is as shady as any other yankee scourge... I may not have the metal of honor but I’d like some fuckin’ respect for Christ’s sake. I shoulda worn my uniform...” _He looked about again, obviously slightly tiffed and on edge, waiting to be called to the back.


----------



## Seph (Apr 24, 2019)

Seph relaxed a bit as the flight went on. Seph looked around for anyone to talk to as he was getting pretty bored. After looking around, and seeing that no-one looked like they wanted to talk, he decided to talk to himself. "Hmm, big boss called us weak. It must of been a test, to see who has the thinnest skin." Seph mumbled to himself before looking around again. "Huh, looks like that comment really got to James over there. Not me, words aint gonna bring me down." Seph mumbled to himself smiling. He looked around again before continuing. "Probably oughta stop talking to myself, before someone hears, don't want to give the wrong impression." Seph concluded as he sat back.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Apr 24, 2019)

Once he finished doing his loose sketch, he turns the page of his book and sighs. He then takes the time to look up from his book and scan around the room. He suddenly laid his eyes on the raccoon (@Captain TrashPanda ) and sees him in his stance. He then begins to sketch him out of boredom.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Apr 24, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Once he finished doing his loose sketch, he turns the page of his book and sighs. He then takes the time to look up from his book and scan around the room. He suddenly laid his eyes on the raccoon (@Captain TrashPanda ) and sees him in his stance. He then begins to sketch him out of boredom.


As he looked about silently fuming a bit, he saw the lion with the feather mane looking at him, then looking back down. He acted like he didn’t notice for a bit, then realized he was drawing him. He looked over and flashed a small grin, then held the pose he had before as best he could as the flight continued. He had 17 hours, might as well enjoy them with his new “family.”


----------



## HopeTLioness (Apr 25, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> As he looked about silently fuming a bit, he saw the lion with the feather mane looking at him, then looking back down. He acted like he didn’t notice for a bit, then realized he was drawing him. He looked over and flashed a small grin, then held the pose he had before as best he could as the flight continued. He had 17 hours, might as well enjoy them with his new “family.”



Gabriello continued to draw the raccoon, blocking out the basic shapes before going into details with his features. When the raccoon flashed him a small grin, he smirked in return and continued drawing.


----------



## Zenkiki (Apr 25, 2019)

The father listens to everyone behind him while smirking a little bit hearing the occasional phrase. He gets up after 20 minutes and walks into the cockpit. "Are we on course and time?" The second nodded, yeah though it is slower going there because of the jet streams. But we still should be on time. Might have to drop down 10k feet here in an hour because of the turbulent air stream." The don nodded and then went back to the main sitting area and saw the hyena and monkey (@Rimna) holding a cigar. "I dont want to smell tabaco later. So if you smoke it you should at least make sure I cant smell it." He sat back down and then began to do some math.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Apr 25, 2019)

Gabriello temporary stopped sketching when he heard the hyena (@Rimna ) gave his speech. Once he was finished, the feathered lion continued to sketch, almost done with the raccoon (@Captain TrashPanda ).


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Apr 25, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello temporary stopped sketching when he heard the hyena (@Rimna ) gave his speech. Once he was finished, the feathered lion continued to sketch, almost done with the raccoon (@Captain TrashPanda ).


James saw the lion smirk back and he grinned and shook his head a bit. He also looked up when he saw the hyena make his speech. Once he sat back down, James stood up and walked to Gab’s seat. “You mind if I sit next to you? I could tell you were drawing me and I’m curios if I could see.” He spoke with a tone of sincerity and curiousity at the lion.


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Apr 25, 2019)

After a while of sitting and thinking, Kylan decided to see what he could find around him. With so many hours ahead, he was sure to be able to deduce something about everyone he could see.

Firstly, it seemed the lion with the exotic name was some kind of artist.
He could also hear a slight muttering, but it stopped before he could tell from where it came.

The hyena got up in response to it, and started speaking. When he said no one was weak, Kylan's head immediately went _except for me, that is.
_
He also deduced that the monkey and the hyena seemed to be friends and both liked to smoke. That was all for now.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Apr 25, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James saw the lion smirk back and he grinned and shook his head a bit. He also looked up when he saw the hyena make his speech. Once he sat back down, James stood up and walked to Gab’s seat. “You mind if I sit next to you? I could tell you were drawing me and I’m curios if I could see.” He spoke with a tone of sincerity and curiousity at the lion.



When the raccoon stop up, the feathered lion just finished with the drawing. He then watched as the raccoon came over and spoke to him. He gave a welcoming smile and a curt nod. "Of course." Once the army man sat next to him, he held his sketchbook to him and showed him his work. The drawing captured the creature very well with strong stroke lines and and smooth textures for his fur.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Apr 25, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> When the raccoon stop up, the feathered lion just finished with the drawing. He then watched as the raccoon came over and spoke to him. He gave a welcoming smile and a curt nod. "Of course." Once the army man sat next to him, he held his sketchbook to him and showed him his work. The drawing captured the creature very well with strong stroke lines and and smooth textures for his fur.


James smiled back and sat down. He looked it over and smiled, nodding his head. "Wow, that's so good. I wish I could draw like dat." He chuckled a bit, then looked at the lion. "Are you an artist? Like, you do that for a livin'?" He was trying to make some small talk to pass the time.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Apr 25, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James smiled back and sat down. He looked it over and smiled, nodding his head. "Wow, that's so good. I wish I could draw like dat." He chuckled a bit, then looked at the lion. "Are you an artist? Like, you do that for a livin'?" He was trying to make some small talk to pass the time.



Gabriello shook his head. "No. I just do it for a hobby and a way to cope." He closed his sketchbook and sat it on his lap.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Apr 25, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello shook his head. "No. I just do it for a hobby and a way to cope." He closed his sketchbook and sat it on his lap.


He nodded his head, but noted him saying cope. "I see. If you don't me askin', what you cope with? I ain't trying to be nosy, just trying to get to know my new family if you know what I mean."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Apr 25, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> He nodded his head, but noted him saying cope. "I see. If you don't me askin', what you cope with? I ain't trying to be nosy, just trying to get to know my new family if you know what I mean."



Gabriello was silent for a moment. He sits back a bit to relax and sighs. "Well, for one, to keep my mind off being so high in the air." he gave the raccoon a small smile. "I'm not use of flying." he admitted. Then his smile faded and he looks down at his book. "As for other reasons, they are very personal to me that I'm not quite ready to share with anyone."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Apr 25, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello was silent for a moment. He sits back a bit to relax and sighs. "Well, for one, to keep my mind off being so high in the air." he gave the raccoon a small smile. "I'm not use of flying." he admitted. Then his smile faded and he looks down at his book. "As for other reasons, they are very personal to me that I'm not quite ready to share with anyone."


James shrugged his shoulders and nodded in agreement. "Understandable. I'm not trying to get in yur face, just tryin' to make sure I know the guys I'm fightin' with." He stuck his paw out for a shake. "Name's James Jackson, what's yours?"


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Apr 25, 2019)

Kylan watched events unfold, grateful for the little bits of information he was obtaining. Like the lion seemed to be very nice and fairly friendly. The hyena was clearly a good leader but not the kind to get on the wrong side of. James was rather friendly and conversational like Kylan it seemed, but had the confidence to put that into practice. James was among equals where Kylan still felt something of an intruder. Having thought that, there were all in the same boat here, or rather the same plane. That was a much more forgiving perspective...

He wanted to strike a conversation with someone, but couldn't think what. For now, he decided to await the lion's name and commit it to memory.


----------



## Seph (Apr 25, 2019)

Seph looked over to James and Gabriello. "Never trust an artist, they ask to draw you one minute, the next minute you're posing naked for five hours" Seph said shaking his head. "Best to be careful around them."


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Apr 25, 2019)

Kylan took his chance, not showing his nervousness.
"Why, are you speaking from experience?"
He gave a slight smile, as a sign of confidence, which was of course fake to some extent.


----------



## Seph (Apr 25, 2019)

Kylan Velpa said:


> Kylan took his chance, not showing his nervousness.
> "Why, are you speaking from experience?"
> He gave a slight smile, as a sign of confidence, which was of course fake to some extent.


"I am actually." Seph settled in before telling the story. "A couple years back I was walking down the street when this strange man came up to me. I made the mistake of making eye contact, so he started talking. He said that I have just the physique he was looking for. I said in response,  Get out of my face. He said back, let me draw you and I'll give you a couple dollars. At the time I wasn't hurting for money but I had nothing better to do. He brought me to his apartment and drew me, as expected. As I was about to leave he said, I simply must get you in a painting. He said that he would pay me even more and and would let me drink some of his wine. About 5 glasses in he told me to take off my clothes. I don't know why, but I did it. Five hours and four glasses of wine later he showed me the painting and pushed me out his house. I stumbled back home before I realized that he never paid me. I tried, but I couldn't find his apartment again."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Apr 25, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James shrugged his shoulders and nodded in agreement. "Understandable. I'm not trying to get in yur face, just tryin' to make sure I know the guys I'm fightin' with." He stuck his paw out for a shake. "Name's James Jackson, what's yours?"



The feathered lion looks back to the raccoon and took his paw into his, giving him a handshake. "Gabriello."




Seph said:


> Seph looked over to James and Gabriello. "Never trust an artist, they ask to draw you one minute, the next minute you're posing naked for five hours" Seph said shaking his head. "Best to be careful around them."



Gabriello turned his attention over to the pit bull and raised an eyebrow at him. Then the cyan fox (@Kylan Velpa ) chimed in, in which the pit bull went into his story. Once the pit bull was done, all Gabriello could do was shake his head. "I'm sorry to hear your misfortune. I assure you, I am not an artist. I just sketch as a hobby."


----------



## Zenkiki (Apr 25, 2019)

(@pandepix )
Buck looks over as the smaller feline climbs into the stool shouting for another drink. He smiles and then starts to fill up another glass for him. He looks around for his girl but doesn't let her disappear distract him and he places the glass on the counter. "Here you go. Did you sign the paper?"


----------



## Seph (Apr 25, 2019)

"Well, hobby or not, I'm aint gonna fall for any of your artist tricks." Seph said. "So, how'd you get into art anyway?" Seph asked the lion. (@HopeTLioness)


----------



## HopeTLioness (Apr 25, 2019)

Seph said:


> "Well, hobby or not, I'm aint gonna fall for any of your artist tricks." Seph said. "So, how'd you get into art anyway?" Seph asked the lion. (@HopeTLioness)



Gabriello stared at Seph and answered,"Four years ago, when I was going through a troubled time, an acquaintance suggested to me to draw as a stress relief. He taught me some basic tricks to drawing, and I've been drawing ever since. I was also inspired by works from Henri Matisse, Giorgio de Chirico, and Rembrandt."


----------



## Seph (Apr 25, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello stared at Seph and answered,"Four years ago, when I was going through a troubled time, an acquaintance suggested to me to draw as a stress relief. He taught me some basic tricks to drawing, and I've been drawing ever since. I was also inspired by works from Henri Matisse, Giorgio de Chirico, and Rembrandt."


"Hm, I'm not gonna pretend I know who those artists are, but it is always good to have something to take away the stress." Seph said nodding. "Maybe I oughta find something like that."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Apr 25, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> The feathered lion looks back to the raccoon and took his paw into his, giving him a handshake. "Gabriello."


"Good to meet you sir."
He listened to the bulldog's comments and story and couldn't help but snicker a bit. He sat back in his seat next to the lion and sighed. He pulled out his old knife from the war out of his jacket and looked it over, holding it in his paw. He looked at everyone around him and spoke quickly so nobody freaked out. "Yes I have my ol' tactical knife. No I'm not gonna stab you, just trying to pass the time 'till we land in the Land of the Rising Sun." He wondered when the cat (@Zenkiki )would call the next member of the team back.
(@HopeTLioness @Kylan Velpa )


----------



## HopeTLioness (Apr 25, 2019)

Seph said:


> "Hm, I'm not gonna pretend I know who those artists are, but it is always good to have something to take away the stress." Seph said nodding. "Maybe I oughta find something like that."



Gabriello nod in agreement. "Yes. Who knows, you might like it and become good at it. And it doesn't have to be drawing; it can be anything."

The feathered lion noticed the raccoon pulled out the knife, in which he was cautious at first. But then he was at ease when James explains himself. He nod to him. (@Captain TrashPanda )


----------



## Seph (Apr 26, 2019)

Rimna said:


> "I like picking people's locks as a hobby, and stealing their jewelry. Although trying to fence the diamonds is suicidal because they'll know right away that I stole them. So I just hoard them." Rimna said when he heard the others talking about hobbies. He then realized that this might not have been the best thing to say, but it was too late.


Seph chuckled at Rimna's comment. "Picking locks is definitely the safer way to get jewelry. I used to mug people for it. I had a nice old 1911 pistol. I would just point it at them and demand they hand over money and jewelry. Most of the time, they handed it over no problem. Little did they know, I had no bullets." Seph said in response to Rimna.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Apr 26, 2019)

James rolled his eyes at the primate (@Rimna  ) and looked over. "So you a petty thief stealin' people's stuff? Man, what an honorable 'hobby'." He looked ahead and chuckled a bit. "Where I'm from, after the war my hobby was moonshine runnin'. Man, me and my two cousins, haulin' moonshine from here to kingdom come. That was a gig right therr boys."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Apr 26, 2019)

Rimna said:


> "People shouldn't get too attached to a stone." - the monkey said, and then added "And I never said I was a man of honor. I told you at the restaurant - we are here to kill. There's no other way to put it." he finished


"That's what Austria-Hungary said back in '14, look where they are." He looked to the primate and tucked the knife away. "I dunno about you son, but I have seen what happens to beasts wanting to go on a kill spree becuz they can. They get buried 6 feet deep faster then you can say, 'No-Man's-Land'. Ask your Marine friend or @Wulf Canavar ." He looked back at the other animals among him. "I dunno 'bout y'all, but I'm here to bust a drug gang and save lives. Protect the innocent, judge the guilty, and provide for ma boys." He looked back, awaiting a response if any.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Apr 26, 2019)

Rimna said:


> "You have blood on your hands same as me. Tell yourself whatever you want but you too are a killer. Maybe some of the people you took down in Europe had no chance but to go to war. Maybe you are not as righteous as you think." - The monkey responded


"Yes because being drafted into the hell that was the U.S. Army makes me a saint. At least I ain't a cold-blooded killuh. War and murder are two completely fuckin' different things kid. If you want to call me a righteous hypocrite, then I'd suggest gettin' you a weapon and taking a post somewhere on the Western Front." He shook his head in a bit of disgust and leaned back in his seat. "You condemn all combat vets to be cold-blooded killuhs? You believe every animal that died over therr killed for the fun of it? That we all voluntarily went and murdered Europeans cuz why not? Huh?" James was now obviously set off at this primate. He felt he was being extremely ignorant of the fact most guys didn't have a choice to go.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Apr 26, 2019)

Gabriello listened on to the conversation, and noticed James was not happy with Rimna's response. To diffuse the situation, the feathered lion placed his paw onto the army man's shoulder to calm him down. When he spoke to him, his voice was calm and sincere. "James. At ease." He then look at everyone. "I know that we all come from different backgrounds, but in order for us to become a unit, we must try to understand one another. Whether we are thieves, killers, veterans, or other, we must come together as a team. We come to work and get paid. Whatever personal reason for you to be here is no one's concern as long as you are not jeopardizing the mission. If we start fighting among ourselves, we will be setting ourselves for failure. And I'm sure that Madam Sabrina and the older gentleman would be displeased. So let's try to get along."

(@Captain TrashPanda , @Rimna , @Seph , @Kylan Velpa , @Zenkiki , @Liseran Thistle , @JackJackal  )


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Apr 26, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello listened on to the conversation, and noticed James was not happy with Rimna's response. To diffuse the situation, the feathered lion placed his paw onto the army man's shoulder to calm him down. When he spoke to him, his voice was calm and sincere. "James. At ease." He then look at everyone. "I know that we all come from different backgrounds, but in order for us to become a unit, we must try to understand one another. Whether we are thieves, killers, veterans, or other, we must come together as a team. We come to work and get paid. Whatever personal reason for you to be here is no one's concern as long as you are not jeopardizing the mission. If we start fighting among ourselves, we will be setting ourselves for failure. And I'm sure that Madam Sabrina and the older gentleman would be displeased. So let's try to get along."
> 
> (@Captain TrashPanda , @Rimna , @Seph , @Kylan Velpa , @Zenkiki , @Liseran Thistle )


At this moment, James snapped. "I ain't fuckin' finished Gab." He turned back to the primate (@Rimna ) with a fire in his eyes. "You curse the very men who provide and died for the very blanket of freedom you sleep under. We use words like honor, code, loyalty. We use 'em to describe a life dedicated to something, you use them as a goddamn joke. I'd rather you say 'thank you,' and be on your fuckin' way to break into another house." He stared him down, obviously very heated at the moment.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Apr 26, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> At this moment, James snapped. "I ain't fuckin' finished Gab." He turned back to the primate (@Rimna ) with a fire in his eyes. "You curse the very men who provide and died for the very blanket of freedom you sleep under. We use words like honor, code, loyalty. We use 'em to describe a life dedicated to something, you use them as a goddamn joke. I'd rather you say 'thank you,' and be on your fuckin' way to break into another house." He stared him down, obviously very heated at the moment.



Gabriello was taken aback that he pulled his paw away from the angry raccoon. His brow furrowed as he's not liking how this is turning out. He looks over to the primate, hoping that he doesn't fuel the flames even more.


----------



## Seph (Apr 26, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> At this moment, James snapped. "I ain't fuckin' finished Gab." He turned back to the primate (@Rimna ) with a fire in his eyes. "You curse the very men who provide and died for the very blanket of freedom you sleep under. We use words like honor, code, loyalty. We use 'em to describe a life dedicated to something, you use them as a goddamn joke. I'd rather you say 'thank you,' and be on your fuckin' way to break into another house." He stared him down, obviously very heated at the moment.


"Calm down now buddy, it's not worth a fight...especially on a plane." Seph said,  turning to James.


----------



## Zenkiki (Apr 26, 2019)

The father grabs his pistol and is about to pull it out and point it at the yelling raccoon but then the back door opened and out came Zach (@Liseran Thistle) and then sabrina behind him. She looked a little angry and annoyed at everyone. "Why are you yelling at everyone?(@Captain TrashPanda) I am having a conversation with people back there yet I can hear you guys over the person right in front of me."


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Apr 26, 2019)

Kylan shuffled away from the aisle into what had been James' seat. He was going to try to calm the situation, but then Gabriello stepped in instead, and although the conflict wasn't resolved, it felt like there was nothing more to be done.

In a slightly selfish way the argument eased Kylan's nerves a bit. Everyone here had flaws and buttons. Nobody here was completely righteous, even those who believed they were. Maybe he wasn't as out of place as he thought. He leaned his head on the window, although he sat upright again when Sabrina came through.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Apr 26, 2019)

Rimna said:


> Rimna reached for his knife, with the intention of showing it to the raccoon but Kodi grabbed his arm and pushed it down, gripping it tight so that the primate couldn't break free from his clench.
> 
> "Whooooaa easy there kiddo!" the hyena said, after which he grabbed his former teammate in a lock.
> 
> ...


As soon as he saw him move, he also moved quickly to his waist, but refraining when the hyena held him back. He listened to him as he ranted on "James' army." He only listened then shook his head. "I am no general, nor can I give an account for whatever happened south of the border. I was taken to France. What I do know, is you should be ever so slightly grateful for the honest soldiers like me who helped make sure that the tyranny and the bullshit from Europe didn't spill over into the free world. Even if my existence as an infantryman is grotesque to you, I saved lives. I protected my country and did my duty." He looked away from, half disgusted at the unit that would slaughter civilians and half frustrated the primate would take out that on him.


Zenkiki said:


> The father grabs his pistol and is about to pull it out and point it at the yelling raccoon but then the back door opened and out came Zach (@Liseran Thistle) and then sabrina behind him. She looked a little angry and annoyed at everyone. "Why are you yelling at everyone?(@Captain TrashPanda) I am having a conversation with people back there yet I can hear you guys over the person right in front of me."


He looked up in time to see the old cat drawing his gun. He quickly stood up and was about to stick his paw inside his jacket when Sab suddenly started yelling at him. He turned back to her, pulled his paw away, and raised his paws in a surrender motion. "My mistake, ma'am. Got a little heated with the primate, that's all. Ain't gonna be no fight." He looked back at the bulldog (@Seph ), then the lion ( @HopeTLioness  ), then the hyena and primate (@Rimna ), then sat back down. _"Great... snotty little bastard has a fuckin' grudge with the Army. If only he knew what Kodi, @Wulf Canavar , and I knew, what we saw." _He sat fuming a bit, but gradually calmed down.


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Apr 26, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> As soon as he saw him move, he also moved quickly to his waist, but refraining when the hyena held him back. He listened to him as he ranted on "James' army." He only listened then shook his head. "I am no general, nor can I give an account for whatever happened south of the border. I was taken to France. What I do know, is you should be ever so slightly grateful for the honest soldiers like me who helped make sure that the tyranny and the bullshit from Europe didn't spill over into the free world. Even if my existence as an infantryman is grotesque to you, I saved lives. I protected my country and did my duty." He looked away from, half disgusted at the unit that would slaughter civilians and half frustrated the primate would take out that on him.
> 
> He looked up in time to see the old cat drawing his gun. He quickly stood up and was about to stick his paw inside his jacket when Sab suddenly started yelling at him. He turned back to her, pulled his paw away, and raised his paws in a surrender motion. "My mistake, ma'am. Got a little heated with the primate, that's all. Ain't gonna be no fight." He looked back at the bulldog (@Seph ), then the lion ( @HopeTLioness  ), then the hyena and primate (@Rimna ), then sat back down. _"Great... snotty little bastard has a fuckin' grudge with the Army. If only he knew what Kodi, @Wulf Canavar , and I knew, what we saw." _He sat fuming a bit, but gradually calmed down.



Kylan, knowing he was now in the window seat, said tentatively "Do you, uh... want your seat back?"

He waited for a reply, somewhat fearfully.


----------



## Zenkiki (Apr 26, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> He looked up in time to see the old cat drawing his gun. He quickly stood up and was about to stick his paw inside his jacket when Sab suddenly started yelling at him. He turned back to her, pulled his paw away, and raised his paws in a surrender motion. "My mistake, ma'am. Got a little heated with the primate, that's all. Ain't gonna be no fight." He looked back at the bulldog (@Seph ), then the lion ( @HopeTLioness ), then the hyena and primate (@Rimna ), then sat back down. _"Great... snotty little bastard has a fuckin' grudge with the Army. If only he knew what Kodi, @Wulf Canavar , and I knew, what we saw." _He sat fuming a bit, but gradually calmed down


Sabrina shakes her head then speaks out loud directed to everyone rather than just one. "I didn't find each of you and deliver the mail to you all to come bicker and whine. We are here for one reason, to deal with the cartel. If you don't want to work with the others then go. There is no past here, only here and now and then the future we are going to bring. Think about that while..." she turns her head to Gabrello. "Gabriel, your turn to talk in the back with me. I hope we can talk and hear each other rather what happened with Zachariah." They two walked back there and then sabrina asked him. "What is it you want to do here for yourself, for me and for the innocent people the MS23 drug cartel has wrecked to everyone?"

The don looks around the room and shakes his head before sitting back down in his seat. Little do they know he was apart of the Spanish American war. He worked and found his way of life from that. He had grown cold to the feeling of killing. The way he has killed his fair share of Spaniards and even a few civilians, but it comes with the cost of war. He served for the entire war and came home to build his family up.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Apr 26, 2019)

When Sabrina called the feathered lion to come to the back with her, he nod his head, put his book away in his back and stood up. He squeezed past the fuming raccoon, but once he was in the aisle, he placed a paw on the soldier's shoulder and looked at him with sincerity in his eyes. Then he let's him go and followed the feline in the back. Once he got settled in his seat across from her, he listened as she asked him questions. He took the moment to collect his thought before he answered her.

"The reason I was here, originally, was only to make money to support myself. However, since you are going after the cartel, it came rather personal for me. I am not quite ready to share my personal reasons with you. However, I want to assure you that I want to help those innocent people and give them a chance for a better life." 

He then straighten himself in his seat before continuing.

"Whatever it is you want for me to do, I'll do it as long as it is to help the innocent lives and taking down the MS23." 

(@Zenkiki , @Captain TrashPanda )


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Apr 26, 2019)

Zachariah couldn't quite believe the commotion going on in the plane. He didn't quite think he'd ever see the day when the others would but heads with each other. Just last week they all seemed buddy buddy, but now here they are squabbling over things like "honor". 

"Well it looks like I missed all the fun, huh?" Zach said, smirking. He wanted to ease the tension just a bit. He knew the others had a sour opinion of him, so maybe he wasn't the best person to drag attention to. But he figured he could give it a shot, seeing how he was still thinking of what Sabrina had said about Peter. "You should really save your bickering for when I'm around, you know."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Apr 26, 2019)

Kylan Velpa said:


> Kylan, knowing he was now in the window seat, said tentatively "Do you, uh... want your seat back?"
> 
> He waited for a reply, somewhat fearfully.


He looked back at him and stayed where he was. “No. Keep the seat.”


Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina shakes her head then speaks out loud directed to everyone rather than just one. "I didn't find each of you and deliver the mail to you all to come bicker and whine. We are here for one reason, to deal with the cartel. If you don't want to work with the others then go. There is no past here, only here and now and then the future we are going to bring. Think about that while..."


He muttered under his breath under earshot, “You didn’t find me... I just needed a dagum job to survive because Memphis moonshine fell into anarchy.” 


HopeTLioness said:


> When Sabrina called the feathered lion to come to the back with her, he nod his head, put his book away in his back and stood up. He squeezed past the fuming raccoon, but once he was in the aisle, he placed a paw on the soldier's shoulder and looked at him with sincerity in his eyes. Then he let's him go and followed the feline in the back.


He looked up at the lion as he rested his paw on his shoulder. When he walked away, he rubbed his face and sighed a bit. He looked to the primate (@Rimna ) and spoke in a lower, sincere tone. “Hey man, I’m sorry for snappin’ at ya. That was uncalled for, and just me being full of crap. I’m sorry.”


Liseran Thistle said:


> "Well it looks like I missed all the fun, huh?" Zach said, smirking. He wanted to ease the tension just a bit. He knew the others had a sour opinion of him, so maybe he wasn't the best person to drag attention to. But he figured he could give it a shot, seeing how he was still thinking of what Sabrina had said about Peter. "You should really save your bickering for when I'm around, you know."


James looked up at the Fox. “Not the time man.” He looked back at the primate and extended his paw out, trying to make up for his rant.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Apr 26, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> He looked back at him and stayed where he was. “No. Keep the seat.”
> 
> He muttered under his breath under earshot, “You didn’t find me... I just needed a dagum job to survive because Memphis moonshine fell into anarchy.”
> 
> ...



Zach snorted. "Well if there was one consolation about this little adventure, it's that now I know there are other ornary old Beast's out in the world, just like back home." He said chuckling. He slumped in his seat, his paws behind his back.


----------



## Zenkiki (Apr 26, 2019)

Sabrina smiles and nods at her enthusiasm. "That is a good thing, but it is better you not worry too much about them it becomes creepy. I have seen the way you work with the others here and even the cheetah back at the train and I do think that you have a good sense of control. So with that said..." she flips open the folder and it gave the same response on the first paragraph talking about the life here is not to be talked about anywhere to anyone even those in the family. But the second paragraph was a little different. 

_Gabriello you will be in charge of keeping everyone in line and not eating at each other. Should one rebel dont be afraid to use force. Your actions will be justified unless excessive force is made. Should you use more power than you hold, Wulf, Edward, Sabrina or the capos will deal with it themselves. _


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Apr 26, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Zach snorted. "Well if there was one consolation about this little adventure, it's that now I know there are other ornary old Beast's out in the world, just like back home." He said chuckling. He slumped in his seat, his paws behind his back.


He really wanted to smack the fire out of this kid, but he had already made a horrible impression with everyone else. He bit his tongue and just kept looking at the primate (@Rimna ), his paw still out for a shake from his apology to him.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Apr 26, 2019)

Rimna said:


> The monkey looked at him for a while, seeing how he held his paw out. He reached back and gave him a handshake.
> 
> "Like I said - it's all good. We tight now." Rimna responded


He shook his paw then laid back in his seat. He took his hat and covered his eyes with it, falling asleep until Sab called him back or another altercation broke out. He began to lightly snore as he drifted off to sleep.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Apr 26, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> He really wanted to smack the fire out of this kid, but he had already made a horrible impression with everyone else. He bit his tongue and just kept looking at the primate (@Rimna ), his paw still out for a shake from his apology to him.



Zach couldn't help think that the old Racoon and Fenry would make great pals, seeing how they both coveted the past as sacred and harking on about how important honor is and all that stuff. He'd have to introduce the two of them sometime. Then instead of one old Beast glaring at him, he could have two.


----------



## Seph (Apr 26, 2019)

"So, now that he's asleep, who do you think would've won if they fought?" Seph asked the group.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Apr 26, 2019)

Seph said:


> "So, now that he's asleep, who do you think would've won if they fought?" Seph asked the group.



"My money's on the Racoon, but that's just 'cause he's taller than me." Zach said.


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Apr 27, 2019)

"James seems more intimidating, but I reckon the monkey would be agile and potentially difficult to strike. So I couldn't say either way."
Neutrality and objectiveness were things Kylan believed in very strongly. Not everyone had to have a one-sided opinion on everything. It was blind not to at least listen to the opposing arguments there are to offer. Shame very few in this world saw it that way.


----------



## Seph (Apr 27, 2019)

"I'd bet on the monkey. He just strikes me as more of a fighter. James is bigger, but I don't think he'd be good in a one on one fight."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Apr 27, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina smiles and nods at her enthusiasm. "That is a good thing, but it is better you not worry too much about them it becomes creepy. I have seen the way you work with the others here and even the cheetah back at the train and I do think that you have a good sense of control. So with that said..." she flips open the folder and it gave the same response on the first paragraph talking about the life here is not to be talked about anywhere to anyone even those in the family. But the second paragraph was a little different.
> 
> _Gabriello you will be in charge of keeping everyone in line and not eating at each other. Should one rebel dont be afraid to use force. Your actions will be justified unless excessive force is made. Should you use more power than you hold, Wulf, Edward, Sabrina or the capos will deal with it themselves. _



Gabriello looked at the contract and carefully read it. When he got to the part of him being in charge, his eyebrows furrowed. He looked back up at her. "Madam Sabrina. Are you putting me in a position to be in charge of everyone? Please explain."


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Apr 27, 2019)

Rimna said:


> Kodi didn't say anything, he was waiting for Rimna to respond first. However, the primate had no intention of getting involved in this further.
> 
> "He'd have beaten me, look how skinny I am." the monkey said.
> 
> ...


"Mm. Perhaps we shouldn't be trying to introduce even more competition and rivalry here..."
Kylan leaned his head back against the window again. _Maybe I'll go to sleep too, _he thought. He closed his eyes and began to try sleeping.

...

The window was far too uncomfortable on his head. He adjusted himself so his head was resting back on the headrest.

...

Now his neck was aching. He was tilting his head too far back.
_Ugh. This again._
Kylan knew there was no chance he could sleep until he was exhausted. Well, he'd just have to live with that for now.

Some conversation would help.
"So for what reasons are you all here? I don't mean to be nosy by the way, I'm just making conversation."


----------



## JackJackal (Apr 27, 2019)

before the whole argument happened Jack was able to collect himself and sat properly in his seat. when the chaos began his patience slowly deteriorated as time went on. He was half ready to deal with it his own way but lucky for him Sabrina had quelled James' anger before things got out of hand. As things calmed down the young man tried to stay quiet and avoid any discussion. he had no intention to get to know anyone here not now not ever. all he wanted was to find his brother and go home


----------



## Seph (Apr 27, 2019)

"I'm down on my luck, and I need money bad. That's why I'm here, don't really care who we're fighting." Seph said to him. "How about you?" Seph asked the blue fox. (@Kylan Velpa)


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Apr 27, 2019)

Kylan looked confused for a moment, before realising why he was asking.
"Oh, of course. You weren't on the previous mission, were you? These furs saved me from MS23 when I was unwillingly under their control. And now I want to help take them down. Partly for revenge, partly to clear my conscience, and partly because I owe my services to the ones who saved me. Thinking about it, it would be great if I did get some money as well, since I haven't had a paid job since being 'recruited' so everybody thinks I'm dead and my bank account has most likely been claimed or divided among family or something."


----------



## Seph (Apr 27, 2019)

"Huh, it seems like you know this MS23 pretty well. Tell me about them." Seph  said to the fox. (@Kylan Velpa)


----------



## Zenkiki (Apr 28, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello looked at the contract and carefully read it. When he got to the part of him being in charge, his eyebrows furrowed. He looked back up at her. "Madam Sabrina. Are you putting me in a position to be in charge of everyone? Please explain."


Sabrina looks at the lion lower his brows and asked what it meant. "It is kind of simple, you are to keep everyone in line and obeying me. If they deviate, fix them one way or another. They rebel against me end them. It might be hard since you are what seems like a really good hearted guy, but don't let it be your weakness. Sometimes being the good guy is what kills you. You have to do what is best not what is right. You will be in charge of keeping these people in line since they haven't joined the family yet so they are not under contract yet. If you wish to join you can since we are going to be after the other gangs for a while."


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Apr 28, 2019)

Kylan definitely felt unable to tell anyone here the full truth. After stalling for a moment, he decided to play it innocent. Besides, it wasn't exactly a lie if he told it right.
"Well, I know the stuff they do is... abominable. To think I ever did anything for them, even against my will....
I obviously wouldn't know too much about the way they operate, but there is a clear hierarchy to their work force, and apart from that? I know they deserve to be taken down.
I think Sabrina's the real one to ask about MS23. I'm sure she's done comprehensive research on them."

Okay, maybe that was all rather untrue, but what mattered most right now was the end, not the means.


----------



## Seph (Apr 28, 2019)

"I would ask Sabrina but she doesn't exactly seem like she wants to talk to me. Anyway, thanks for telling me." Seph said as he turned to face forward.


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Apr 28, 2019)

Seph said:


> "I would ask Sabrina but she doesn't exactly seem like she wants to talk to me. Anyway, thanks for telling me." Seph said as he turned to face forward.


"Alright, no problem. Sorry I can't be of much help... I wish I had more information to share."
Kylan leaned back against the window again, out of ideas. He began counting mentally. 1, 3, 2, 4, 3, 5, 4, 6, 5, 7. Up in steps to add variety. It was the only thing he could think of until another conversation started up.
Normally he would have slipped into a pensive mood, and started thinking deeply about things, but he felt too tired to be bothered, so he continued counting. Simple, repetitive, non-demanding.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Apr 28, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina looks at the lion lower his brows and asked what it meant. "It is kind of simple, you are to keep everyone in line and obeying me. If they deviate, fix them one way or another. They rebel against me end them. It might be hard since you are what seems like a really good hearted guy, but don't let it be your weakness. Sometimes being the good guy is what kills you. You have to do what is best not what is right. You will be in charge of keeping these people in line since they haven't joined the family yet so they are not under contract yet. If you wish to join you can since we are going to be after the other gangs for a while."



Gabriello listen as she explains. Once she finishes, he spoke again. "So what you are saying is that I am a Taskmaster, and I'm micromanaging the others. And if they get out of line or rebel, I must do whatever I can to fix it. Even resort to killing them." He lowered his head to think for a moment, then he asked her another question. "I'm curious, madam, but why did you chose me for this position? Would it be better if Mr. Wulf (@Wulf Canavar ) fit this role since he knows you personally and how this operation works?"


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Apr 28, 2019)

Zach huffed, now bored. "Geez, you guys are a couple of downer's, I'll tell you what." He chuckled. "Don't ya'll have anything to talk about besides this grim and dreary trip to Japan, or some murderous gang? No stories from home or nothing?" He felt like everyone was so occupied with this whole mafia business that they didn't wanna wind down just a little. "You know we got hours till this trip is over, I'd at least wanna make it bearable till the bullets start flying."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Apr 28, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Zach huffed, now bored. "Geez, you guys are a couple of downer's, I'll tell you what." He chuckled. "Don't ya'll have anything to talk about besides this grim and dreary trip to Japan, or some murderous gang? No stories from home or nothing?" He felt like everyone was so occupied with this whole mafia business that they didn't wanna wind down just a little. "You know we got hours till this trip is over, I'd at least wanna make it bearable till the bullets start flying."


Normally James was a heavy sleeper, but the flight had worn off on him. He was in a light sleep when Zach’s voice rattled in his head. He slowly moved his paws and rubbed his face. He moved his hat and looked back. “Huh? What you say medic? I was sleepin’.”


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Apr 28, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Normally James was a heavy sleeper, but the flight had worn off on him. He was in a light sleep when Zach’s voice rattled in his head. He slowly moved his paws and rubbed his face. He moved his hat and looked back. “Huh? What you say medic? I was sleepin’.”



"I said you got anything to add to this soiree besides military jargon? I mean you talk about wars all the time, don't you have any war stories to share?" Zaach asked.


----------



## Zenkiki (Apr 28, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello listen as she explains. Once she finishes, he spoke again. "So what you are saying is that I am a Taskmaster, and I'm micromanaging the others. And if they get out of line or rebel, I must do whatever I can to fix it. Even resort to killing them." He lowered his head to think for a moment, then he asked her another question. "I'm curious, madam, but why did you chose me for this position? Would it be better if Mr. Wulf (@Wulf Canavar ) fit this role since he knows you personally and how this operation works?"


She nodded at her concern as yes it was a different job than normal and Wulf would sound better at first glance, but she wanted someone they knew wasnt already working the family to gain their trust more easily. "Gabriello, I am offering you this job because one you seem to have a higher tolerance of idiotic behavior and I need someone that can handle it better than I or wulf can and also because with you not being a member of the family they should be more trusting of you so you can talk with them as more of an equal but still keep them in line. They might not listen to us so wulf and I would have to kill them rather than change them."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Apr 28, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> She nodded at her concern as yes it was a different job than normal and Wulf would sound better at first glance, but she wanted someone they knew wasnt already working the family to gain their trust more easily. "Gabriello, I am offering you this job because one you seem to have a higher tolerance of idiotic behavior and I need someone that can handle it better than I or wulf can and also because with you not being a member of the family they should be more trusting of you so you can talk with them as more of an equal but still keep them in line. They might not listen to us so wulf and I would have to kill them rather than change them."



Gabriello thought for a moment. For what she was saying made sense. He was like the rest of his comrades: he didn't belong to the mafia and were just a hired gunmen. He's also a fair fur that can reason with the others, and can be very patient. Then he thought about the lioness back in Chicago. She was a sweet girl, and he didn't want her to be caught up in the mafia. Perhaps he could hide it from her. Hopefully she doesn't ask too much questions about his occupation. He finally made a decision.

"Alright. I will take the job."

He signed his signature on the line and slide it back to Sabrina.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Apr 28, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> "I said you got anything to add to this soiree besides military jargon? I mean you talk about wars all the time, don't you have any war stories to share?" Zaach asked.


He looked over and shook his head. “I do, many where I almost met Almighty God in person. It’s not a past I’m fond of kid. Sure, I have some good stories, stories of brotherhood and such. I remember there was one time we were in No-Man’s-Land, we were all sitting in a trench.” He started motioning with his hands. “We were here, right? Them damn Germans decide to make a massive push towards us. They caught us by surprise a bit. Our machine gunners started mowing ‘em down and we got out out of the trench, storming ahead and going hand to hand. I had stabbed a German with my bayonet when I was whacked from behind by a club. The german, a big ol’ german sheppard, was about to kick my ass when my brotha-from-anotha-motha @Wulf Canavar rammed him through the side. Next thing we knew, it was my raccoon squadron and his wolf regiment gradually wiping out them Germans.” He sighed a bit, then looked to Zach. “Moral of the story kid: always watch your six. And be good with melee weapons, that’s a good skill.”


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Apr 28, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> He looked over and shook his head. “I do, many where I almost met Almighty God in person. It’s not a past I’m fond of kid. Sure, I have some good stories, stories of brotherhood and such. I remember there was one time we were in No-Man’s-Land, we were all sitting in a trench.” He started motioning with his hands. “We were here, right? Them damn Germans decide to make a massive push towards us. They caught us by surprise a bit. Our machine gunners started mowing ‘em down and we got out out of the trench, storming ahead and going hand to hand. I had stabbed a German with my bayonet when I was whacked from behind by a club. The german, a big ol’ german sheppard, was about to kick my ass when my brotha-from-anotha-motha @Wulf Canavar rammed him through the side. Next thing we knew, it was my raccoon squadron and his wolf regiment gradually wiping out them Germans.” He sighed a bit, then looked to Zach. “Moral of the story kid: always watch your six. And be good with melee weapons, that’s a good skill.”



"Obviously ain't good with _any _sort of weapon seeing how I'm the medic and all, and while I've never quite been in the throughs of battle like you, I have gotten shot before." He said, wincing. "It didn't feel so good, if I'm being honest." It was an accident entirely Peter's fault, seeing how he was just getting the hang of that damned shot gun of his.


----------



## Seph (Apr 28, 2019)

Seph turned to face the group. "Huh, the great war must have been tough. When the war started I think I was just starting out my fighting career, I got my ass whupped so bad in those days, my mama barely recognized me. Still, it really shaped me into the man I am today." Seph said to them.


----------



## Zenkiki (Apr 28, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello thought for a moment. For what she was saying made sense. He was like the rest of his comrades: he didn't belong to the mafia and were just a hired gunmen. He's also a fair fur that can reason with the others, and can be very patient. Then he thought about the lioness back in Chicago. She was a sweet girl, and he didn't want her to be caught up in the mafia. Perhaps he could hide it from her. Hopefully she doesn't ask too much questions about his occupation. He finally made a decision.
> 
> "Alright. I will take the job."
> 
> He signed his signature on the line and slide it back to Sabrina.


Sabrina nods and shakes his hand finalizing the deal. She slips his folder into her desk along with Zachariah's. She looks at the stack and sees shy Kylan is next. "Right this way then and do remember Gabriello, dont let others know your job unless it is needed. You are here as a worker until you need to show your true job." She then walks and opens the door. She calls out onto the plane, "Kylan, get back here." (@Kylan Velpa)


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Apr 28, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> "Obviously ain't goo with _any _sort of weapon seeing how I'm the medic and all, and while I've never quite been in the throughs of battle like you, I have gotten shot before." He said, wincing. "It didn't feel so good, if I'm being honest." It was an accident entirely Peter's fault, seeing how he was just getting the hang of that damned shot gun of his.


He raised his eyebrows a bit then patted a spot on his right side, just above the hip. “I’ve been shot multiple times, the worst by a Russian 1895 sniper. We were making our way down through a war torn town in the French countryside. A sniper was hidden in a clock tower about 50 feet up. He opened fire on our patrol line, killing the coon in front of me and grazing my side. It dug deep enough though that it made me bleed bad and limp for about 6 months. I got lucky though, I coulda died.”


Seph said:


> Seph turned to face the group. "Huh, the great war must have been tough. When the war started I think I was just starting out my fighting career, I got my ass whupped so bad in those days, my mama barely recognized me. Still, it really shaped me into the man I am today." Seph said to them.


“The war was tough, on everyone. From infantrymen to pilots to tank drivers, we all were affected.” When he mentioned fighting, his ears perked up a bit. “Oh you a fighter? You fight professionally or underground or what?” He was a bit interested.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Apr 28, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina nods and shakes his hand finalizing the deal. She slips his folder into her desk along with Zachariah's. She looks at the stack and sees shy Kylan is next. "Right this way then and do remember Gabriello, dont let others know your job unless it is needed. You are here as a worker until you need to show your true job." She then walks and opens the door. She calls out onto the plane, "Kylan, get back here." (@Kylan Velpa)



Gabriello shook her hand and nod to her about keeping his real job a secret. He then walks out of her office and went back to his seat next to the raccoon (@Captain TrashPanda ). He then sat and listen to the conversation between him and the pitbull (@Seph ).


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Apr 28, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> He raised his eyebrows a bit then patted a spot on his right side, just above the hip. “I’ve been shot multiple times, the worst by a Russian 1895 sniper. We were making our way down through a war torn town in the French countryside. A sniper was hidden in a clock tower about 50 feet up. He opened fire on our patrol line, killing the coon in front of me and grazing my side. It dug deep enough though that it made me bleed bad and limp for about 6 months. I got lucky though, I coulda died.”
> 
> “The war was tough, on everyone. From infantrymen to pilots to tank drivers, we all were affected.” When he mentioned fighting, his ears perked up a bit. “Oh you a fighter? You fight professionally or underground or what?” He was a bit interested.



Zach chuckled. "Well when I got shot, I _did _die, but only for a little while." He smirked. "I guess I was lucky, too."


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Apr 28, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina nods and shakes his hand finalizing the deal. She slips his folder into her desk along with Zachariah's. She looks at the stack and sees shy Kylan is next. "Right this way then and do remember Gabriello, dont let others know your job unless it is needed. You are here as a worker until you need to show your true job." She then walks and opens the door. She calls out onto the plane, "Kylan, get back here." (@Kylan Velpa)


"Right away."
Kylan edged past James and into the aisle.
He walked over to Zenkiki, ready to enter with her. He was nervous, unsure of what to expect, but so far she had treated him with kindness and, in a way, generosity, so he told himself he had nothing to fear.


----------



## Seph (Apr 28, 2019)

"I could've been professional but I blew it. In Colorado I was the best in the state, people would come from all over the country to fight me. I was rich too, I didn't even know what to do with all that money. But, then I moved to Chicago and everything changed. I don't know what happened to me but I just couldn't win. I lost all my money, and all my fame. Now I'm broke and the only people who'll fight me are just like me, losers." Seph said to him. "But I'm thinking that after this job, I'll try to get back what I lost."


----------



## Zenkiki (Apr 28, 2019)

Kylan Velpa said:


> "Right away."
> Kylan edged past James and into the aisle.
> He walked over to Zenkiki, ready to enter with her. He was nervous, unsure of what to expect, but so far she had treated him with kindness and, in a way, generosity, so he told himself he had nothing to fear.


She motions for him to walk in and then shut the door for a 3rd time. She sat down and opened the folder. "So how are you doing Kylan? You having any issues with the others?"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Apr 28, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Zach chuckled. "Well when I got shot, I _did _die, but only for a little while." He smirked. "I guess I was lucky, too."


He quickly looked back at the fox. “You DID die? The hell does that mean?” He had a perplexed look on his face. “How the hell do that work?”


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Apr 28, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> He quickly looked back at the fox. “You DID die? The hell does that mean?” He had a perplexed look on his face. “How the hell do that work?”



Zach smirked. "Like I said, I got shot, I died, then came back. Just my blind luck is all." He lied, luck definitly had nothing to do with it, but they didn't need to know the specifics.


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Apr 28, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> She motions for him to walk in and then shut the door for a 3rd time. She sat down and opened the folder. "So how are you doing Kylan? You having any issues with the others?"


"Well, no. Not that I can think of. I mean at first I was scared I would be a complete outsider, but now I realise we're all in the same boat here. Me and the others, that is."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Apr 28, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Zach smirked. "Like I said, I got shot, I died, then came back. Just my blind luck is all." He lied, luck definitly had nothing to do with it, but they didn't need to know the specifics.


“The good book says, ‘Man dies once, and then is judged.’” He leaned over closer. “You either talkin out of yur ass or you got a secret yur hiding.” He looked him over suspiciously, waiting for a response if any.


----------



## Zenkiki (Apr 28, 2019)

Kylan Velpa said:


> "Well, no. Not that I can think of. I mean at first I was scared I would be a complete outsider, but now I realise we're all in the same boat here. Me and the others, that is."


"That's good, are you nervous about this trip or what can happen? How about what you want to do for me? Do you have any idea what you can do? You seem to fear conflict so it isnt wise to put you in the front where you would weaken the others than can handle that pressure."


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Apr 28, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> “The good book says, ‘Man dies once, and then is judged.’” He leaned over closer. “You either talkin out of yur ass or you got a secret yur hiding.” He looked him over suspiciously, waiting for a response if any.



Zach shrugged. "Meh, I'm a staunch believer in that the 'Good Book' ain't always right, so maybe it _is _just my incredible good luck."


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Apr 28, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> "That's good, are you nervous about this trip or what can happen? How about what you want to do for me? Do you have any idea what you can do? You seem to fear conflict so it isnt wise to put you in the front where you would weaken the others than can handle that pressure."


"Oh, uh...
I am nervous to some extent yes. I realise I am risking my life potentially and I am somewhat afraid of screwing up due to my inexperience.
As for my uses, I have a very logical brain. I don't know if something in strategy would be helpful? Or is that arrogant of me? Sorry. I also wouldn't object to going in to rescue innocents, as long as my personal focus was on rescue of innocents not elimination of dealers.
Of course, though, I have offered my services to you and will help however you wish, even if that does mean intentional killing."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Apr 28, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Zach shrugged. "Meh, I'm a staunch believer in that the 'Good Book' ain't always right, so maybe it _is _just my incredible good luck."


“Or some really weird New Orleans voodoo. Yur story ain’t addin’ up kid.” He could only shake his head slightly in disbelief and a slight bit of awe. He looked back at the bulldog (@Seph ) and listened to his story. “I’m sorry man. Maybe this gig will get ya some greenbacks, make you a pro.” He looked back ahead and chuckled a bit. “After the war, I tried working in a factory, but it fell through after a month or so. Once Prohibition kicked in, my cousins up in Memphis called me up and asked if I wanted a job runnin’ moonshine. I agreed, making a good amount of money. ‘Bout a week ago, the business fell into anarchy, just fell apart. I came to Chicago to try and get a job up here, and now I’m on a plane goin’ to Japan.” He looked ahead after his rant of a story and sighed. “The Lord doth work in mysterious ways...”


----------



## Zenkiki (Apr 28, 2019)

Kylan Velpa said:


> "Oh, uh...
> I am nervous to some extent yes. I realise I am risking my life potentially and I am somewhat afraid of screwing up due to my inexperience.
> As for my uses, I have a very logical brain. I don't know if something in strategy would be helpful? Or is that arrogant of me? Sorry. I also wouldn't object to going in to rescue innocents, as long as my personal focus was on rescue of innocents not elimination of dealers.
> Of course, though, I have offered my services to you and will help however you wish, even if that does mean intentional killing."


Sabrina thinks for a little while. "Mm.. would you like to organize gear and supplies or help guide the people looking for the enemies through what intel we have?" She sat back in her chair thinking waiting to see what his response was. 


The plane starts to heavily bounce up and down as they hit the turbulant air that was expected, at the height but it wasn't supposed to be this soon. The two pilots worked on dropping the plane. It rattles and shakes violently as it descends steeper than it should be, going down a thousand feet per minute. Each turbulent bump brought back everyone to their seat with them falling back into their seats a little since there was no seat belts. 

Sabrina didnt expect it at all and facing backwards make her jump then grab onto her seat as it dropped. Some of her files fell but she didnt really care since she could pick them up later.  The plane leveled out after 15 minutes and they had dropped 15k feet. They went from 41k feet to 26k.


----------



## JackJackal (Apr 28, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> The plane starts to heavily bounce up and down as they hit the turbulant air that was expected, at the height but it wasn't supposed to be this soon. The two pilots worked on dropping the plane. It rattles and shakes violently as it descends steeper than it should be, going down a thousand feet per minute. Each turbulent bump brought back everyone to their seat with them falling back into their seats a little since there was no seat belts.


The second this started Jack yelped in fear and dug his nails into his seat trying to stay in one spot his fur stood on end and he began to hyperventilate.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Apr 28, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> The plane starts to heavily bounce up and down as they hit the turbulant air that was expected, at the height but it wasn't supposed to be this soon. The two pilots worked on dropping the plane. It rattles and shakes violently as it descends steeper than it should be, going down a thousand feet per minute. Each turbulent bump brought back everyone to their seat with them falling back into their seats a little since there was no seat belts.
> 
> Sabrina didnt expect it at all and facing backwards make her jump then grab onto her seat as it dropped. Some of her files fell but she didnt really care since she could pick them up later.  The plane leveled out after 15 minutes and they had dropped 15k feet. They went from 41k feet to 26k.


Janes has been looking over at @Seph when suddenly the plane began jostling violently. “Shit!...” He clenched the bottom of his seat
as hard as he could, genuinely scared. His nails dig in and tore little holes in the seat. He started fervently praying a bit as they descended steeper and steeper. Finally, the plane leveled out and James slowly let go, his knuckles ghost-white and his nails pulling parts off the seat off. He checked his pulse and realized it had shot waayyyyy up. He breathed shakily and stayed quiet after that. _“Dear God... please keep me calm in the storm.” _He looked dead ahead and leaned forward, attempting to calm himself down.


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Apr 28, 2019)

"I think, judging-
Jesus Christ what the!?"
Kylan was interrupted by the turbulence as it began.
"This is the turbulence you mentioned then!"
Kylan tried to regain a sense of ease and balance. He continued, although in a far less focused manner, as he held onto his seat and tried not to be too freaked out. 
"I, uh, I think I would be better at the, uh, the gear and supplies. It's easier for the head to- wait, no, I mean I don't know about the boat or whether structure here is different, but I like enjoying things being in a good position. Like, sorted. In the right place."


----------



## Seph (Apr 28, 2019)

Once the turbulence started Seph started panicking. "I tell you what man, this is not how I wanted to go out." Seph said clutching his seat. "We ain't even gonna make it to Japan." Seph said as he closed his eyes and prepared to die. After the plane leveled out he relaxed. "Whew!" He said as he sat back in his seat. "Despite thinking that I was gonna die, that was kinda...fun." Seph said, reflecting.


----------



## Zenkiki (Apr 28, 2019)

Kylan Velpa said:


> "I think, judging-
> Jesus Christ what the!?"
> Kylan was interrupted by the turbulence as it began.
> "This is the turbulence you mentioned then!"
> ...



Sabrina looks at him not understanding what he meant and then asks as they settled. "What? I didn't hear you because of the way the metal was louder than you." She works on picking up the folders as he talked.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Apr 28, 2019)

Seph said:


> Once the turbulence started Seph started panicking. "I tell you what man, this is not how I wanted to go out." Seph said clutching his seat. "We ain't even gonna make it to Japan." Seph said as he closed his eyes and prepared to die. After the plane leveled out he relaxed. "Whew!" He said as he sat back in his seat. "Despite thinking that I was gonna die, that was kinda...fun." Seph said, reflecting.


James looked over to Seph and looked with his jaw open. “Adrenaline junky? Good grief, of all the ways to die, a plane is not one of them.” He gradually calmed down and and his knuckles went back to normal.


----------



## Seph (Apr 28, 2019)

"I'm not a fan of dying on a plane either, but it's definitely more fun than getting shot." Seph said, looking back at him.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Apr 28, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> The plane starts to heavily bounce up and down as they hit the turbulant air that was expected, at the height but it wasn't supposed to be this soon. The two pilots worked on dropping the plane. It rattles and shakes violently as it descends steeper than it should be, going down a thousand feet per minute. Each turbulent bump brought back everyone to their seat with them falling back into their seats a little since there was no seat belts.



When the plane hit the turbulent, the feathered lion's eyes widen and quickly dug his claws into the seat handles. His eyes shut as the plane dropped down until the plane stops and settles. He slowly open his eyes and pants a bit. He gradually relaxes his body and retract his claws.


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Apr 28, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina looks at him not understanding what he meant and then asks as they settled. "What? I didn't hear you because of the way the metal was louder than you." She works on picking up the folders as he talked.


"Ah, sorry...
So due to my lack of experience with boats or battle strategy, and my lack of knowledge about MS23 structure - in Japan at least - I was suggesting I may be of more help organising supplies. You might also say I like things being exactly where they should.
Again though, it's up to where you think I would work best."


----------



## Zenkiki (Apr 28, 2019)

Kylan Velpa said:


> "Ah, sorry...
> So due to my lack of experience with boats or battle strategy, and my lack of knowledge about MS23 structure - in Japan at least - I was suggesting I may be of more help organising supplies. You might also say I like things being exactly where they should.
> Again though, it's up to where you think I would work best."


She nods. "Ah, okay. Well I can have you work on logistics then." She looks through the now unorganized folders for his and then set it out for him and on it was only the non disclosure agreement. There was no second part on his. "Just sign the paper saying you will not tell those that are not with you about anything and then you can get going back out there and talk with your new family."


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Apr 29, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> She nods. "Ah, okay. Well I can have you work on logistics then." She looks through the now unorganized folders for his and then set it out for him and on it was only the non disclosure agreement. There was no second part on his. "Just sign the paper saying you will not tell those that are not with you about anything and then you can get going back out there and talk with your new family."


"Thank you," he replied as he took the pen in his paw. He hesitated for a moment. Dahlia and Nika would want to know about this. Especially Dahlia. But to partake in this, he was obliged to sign. Whether he broke the agreement later or not, this stage had to happen.
So he solemnly signed the agreement, trying not to show his intentions. He slid the sheet towards Sabrina, and nearly smiled, but changed his mind to remaining serious and formal.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Apr 29, 2019)

Once Gabriello had finally calmed down, he sighed and decided to look around. Then he notice the jackal (@JackJackal ) from the car ride sitting by himself. He stands back up and squeezes past James. "Excuse me." Then he walks down the aisle until he reached the row where Jack is sitting. He cleared his throat to get his attention. "Hello, Jack. I noticed you've been quiet for most of the plane ride. I just wanted to check up on you to see if you were alright."


----------



## JackJackal (Apr 29, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Once Gabriello had finally calmed down, he sighed and decided to look around. Then he notice the jackal (@JackJackal ) from the car ride sitting by himself. He stands back up and squeezes past James. "Excuse me." Then he walks down the aisle until he reached the row where Jack is sitting. He cleared his throat to get his attention. "Hello, Jack. I noticed you've been quiet for most of the plane ride. I just wanted to check up on you to see if you were alright."


Jack glanced at the lion briefly and looked away quickly "i'm fine." he said bluntly as he tried to refrain from speaking to him


----------



## HopeTLioness (Apr 29, 2019)

JackJackal said:


> Jack glanced at the lion briefly and looked away quickly "i'm fine." he said bluntly as he tried to refrain from speaking to him



The feathered lion tilted his head to him. "Are you sure? We are all allies here."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Apr 29, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> The feathered lion tilted his head to him. "Are you sure? We are all allies here."


James looked over at the lion. "Give the guy (@JackJackal ) his space. Maybe he ain't a talker." He shrugged his shoulders, knowing the feeling of being closed off to your brothers-in-arms very well. He was the same way when he went to France. He kept quiet at first, but gradually warmed up.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Apr 29, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James looked over at the lion. "Give the guy (@JackJackal ) his space. Maybe he ain't a talker." He shrugged his shoulders, knowing the feeling of being closed off to your brothers-in-arms very well. He was the same way when he went to France. He kept quiet at first, but gradually warmed up.



Gabriello looks over at James and nod. "I just want to make sure if he's alright." He looks back to Jack and wait for a reply.


----------



## JackJackal (Apr 29, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello looks over at James and nod. "I just want to make sure if he's alright." He looks back to Jack and wait for a reply.





Captain TrashPanda said:


> James looked over at the lion. "Give the guy (@JackJackal ) his space. Maybe he ain't a talker." He shrugged his shoulders, knowing the feeling of being closed off to your brothers-in-arms very well. He was the same way when he went to France. He kept quiet at first, but gradually warmed up.



"I said I'm fine," he said coldly and looked at James seeing a bit of understanding in his eyes. "you'd do well to listen. Now please leave me be


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Apr 29, 2019)

JackJackal said:


> "I said I'm fine," he said coldly and looked at James seeing a bit of understanding in his eyes. "you'd do well to listen. Now please leave me be


He nodded at the jackal. "I feel you brother. I know that feeling all too well." He looked back ahead, wondering when it would be his turn with the White Queen (@Zenkiki ).


----------



## Zenkiki (Apr 29, 2019)

Kylan Velpa said:


> "Thank you," he replied as he took the pen in his paw. He hesitated for a moment. Dahlia and Nika would want to know about this. Especially Dahlia. But to partake in this, he was obliged to sign. Whether he broke the agreement later or not, this stage had to happen.
> So he solemnly signed the agreement, trying not to show his intentions. He slid the sheet towards Sabrina, and nearly smiled, but changed his mind to remaining serious and formal.


Sabrina nods at him liking his professionalism but there wasn't a need for it as this was a underground operation essentially. "Alright I think that this will conclude us and I'll bring in the next boy." She stands up and then walks Kylan out then calls for the next person. "James."


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Apr 29, 2019)

As Kylan heard James' name being called, he quietly said "Good luck!" hoping the raccoon didn't get it in the neck too much for his argument with the primate.
He stood in the aisle just past their row to let him get out first, and, leaning against the chair in front, asked Gabriello "So what did I miss?"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Apr 29, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina nods at him liking his professionalism but there wasn't a need for it as this was a underground operation essentially. "Alright I think that this will conclude us and I'll bring in the next boy." She stands up and then walks Kylan out then calls for the next person. "James."


James' ears perked up at his name being called. He stood up and shuffled past @Kylan Velpa , only nodding to his remark. He walked back to the back and went inside the room, standing beside the chair while she came in and shut the door. He'd sit down once she did, trying to show some respect and make up for the argument from earlier.


----------



## Zenkiki (Apr 29, 2019)

Sabrina closed the door and then sat down In her chair she motions for him to join her. "So you want to continue with me? Why should I, what will you bring with you and why should i keep you on the team when we are over filled?"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Apr 29, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina closed the door and then sat down In her chair she motions for him to join her. "So you want to continue with me? Why should I, what will you bring with you and why should i keep you on the team when we are over filled?"


After he sat down, he sighed slightly then looked her in the gold eye. "Truth be told, there is no 'golden-ticket' reason for me to be herr. I'm here becuz @Wulf Canavar invited me on that first job. I did ma job that you told us ta do and I got paid. All I can say is I'm a combat vet and good with a gun. I killed ma fair share of them Germans. I'd be honored to continue with ya, albeit I will not be resentful if I don't make tha cut. I'm lucky to be where I am now." He put all his cards on the table, showing his honesty and secretly hoping he'd make it.


----------



## Zenkiki (Apr 29, 2019)

Sabrina sighs hearing the same story. I killed plenty of germans, she knew true veterans don't talk about it because of everything that happened is traumatizing. She wanted to go be a field nurse and help the boys out but daddy didn't like the idea of hi baby girl being used like that, not after the spanish American war. He forbid her from going because of the sheer number of men getting injuries. He didnt mind her here since it is so much smaller and she is used to the idea of killing and the injuries from it. "All military people should be good with a gun. It doesnt make you fit for it though. Why dont you care if you kill someone? They could of been forced into the gang and working just like the Germans or anyone else in the war."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Apr 29, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina sighs hearing the same story. I killed plenty of germans, she knew true veterans don't talk about it because of everything that happened is traumatizing. She wanted to go be a field nurse and help the boys out but daddy didn't like the idea of hi baby girl being used like that, not after the spanish American war. He forbid her from going because of the sheer number of men getting injuries. He didnt mind her here since it is so much smaller and she is used to the idea of killing and the injuries from it. "All military people should be good with a gun. It doesnt make you fit for it though. Why dont you care if you kill someone? They could of been forced into the gang and working just like the Germans or anyone else in the war."


He adjusted himself and gave a little bit of thought. "If I'm given an order, I follow it. I don't let my emotions git in the way of followin' it. I kill because evil men must die, includin' those who fight for 'em. All evil needs to triumph is for good men to do nuthin'. If lives must be taken for the greater good, then so be it."


----------



## Zenkiki (Apr 29, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> He adjusted himself and gave a little bit of thought. "If I'm given an order, I follow it. I don't let my emotions git in the way of followin' it. I kill because evil men must die, includin' those who fight for 'em. All evil needs to triumph is for good men to do nuthin'. If lives must be taken for the greater good, then so be it."


All sabrina does is tilt her head and lean back into her chair letting the air between them grow awkward and weird. She waited 5 more minutes after it started to get awkward to answer. "If I tell you to kill the president of the usa would you?"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Apr 29, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> All sabrina does is tilt her head and lean back into her chair letting the air between them grow awkward and weird. She waited 5 more minutes after it started to get awkward to answer. "If I tell you to kill the president of the usa would you?"


He embraced the silence, not showing any sign of worry or anxiety. When she asked the question, it caught him off guard. _"Great... do I serve loyalty to her or my country?"_ He sat in silence for a few seconds, then responded in a slightly uncertain tone. "Um... I'm gonna answer straight up here, I'm really not sure. Call me stuck in the balances between my nation and my new boss. I took an oath to support and defend the Constitution of the United States against all enemies, foreign or domestic, and that I will bear true faith and allegiance to the same, so help me God. It's not an emotional, but a morality question. Bear loyalty to my new 'commander,' or to my nation? I'll shoot straight, any other leader I'd say yes faster then a heartbeat. But President Coolidge is off the table. I would be weakening my country, and put my people's lives in danger." He leaned back and took a deep breath. He silently thought to himself, _"I hope that was the answer she was looking for... or at least one that will keep me here..."_


----------



## Zenkiki (Apr 29, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> He embraced the silence, not showing any sign of worry or anxiety. When she asked the question, it caught him off guard. _"Great... do I serve loyalty to her or my country?"_ He sat in silence for a few seconds, then responded in a slightly uncertain tone. "Um... I'm gonna answer straight up here, I'm really not sure. Call me stuck in the balances between my nation and my new boss. I took an oath to support and defend the Constitution of the United States against all enemies, foreign or domestic, and that I will bear true faith and allegiance to the same, so help me God. It's not an emotional, but a morality question. Bear loyalty to my new 'commander,' or to my nation? I'll shoot straight, any other leader I'd say yes faster then a heartbeat. But President Coolidge is off the table. I would be weakening my country, and put my people's lives in danger." He leaned back and took a deep breath. He silently thought to himself, _"I hope that was the answer she was looking for... or at least one that will keep me here..."_


She thinks to herself for a little hearing his response and then reached out under her desk to grab something. A soft click came before she rose her arm up pointing her suppressed .45 pistol in his face. She looks at him.  Then with a calm voice she asked "Do you fear death?"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Apr 29, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> She thinks to herself for a little hearing his response and then reached out under her desk to grab something. A soft click came before she rose her arm up pointing her suppressed .45 pistol in his face. She looks at him.  Then with a calm voice she asked "Do you fear death?"


His smiled calmly and looked her dead in the eyes over the muzzle of the gun. "I left that behind in a trench in France. I almost met the reaper multiple times over there. I know where I'm going when Almighty God calls me home. Death doesn't scare me, ma'am."


----------



## Zenkiki (Apr 29, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> His smiled calmly and looked her dead in the eyes over the muzzle of the gun. "I left that behind in a trench in France. I almost met the reaper multiple times over there. I know where I'm going when Almighty God calls me home. Death doesn't scare me, ma'am."


She chuckled and set the gun down on the desk. "Barve, but foolish. I wasnt talking about me killing you. I'm talking about you killing father, and dealing eith the consequences." She sits back letting the 'war hero' have his moment.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Apr 29, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> She chuckled and set the gun down on the desk. "Brave, but foolish. I wasn't talking about me killing you. I'm talking about you killing father, and dealing with the consequences." She sits back letting the 'war hero' have his moment.


The smile gradually faded, replaced by a slightly solemn look. "It was a rash decision, an instinct. That was self-defense about to kick in." He briefly looked away, then looked back. "That was an error on my part. I would not shoot your father. Not in a million years. My deepest apologies." He looked up at her but kept his head lowered a bit.


----------



## Zenkiki (Apr 29, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> The smile gradually faded, replaced by a slightly solemn look. "It was a rash decision, an instinct. That was self-defense about to kick in." He briefly looked away, then looked back. "That was an error on my part. I would not shoot your father. Not in a million years. My deepest apologies." He looked up at her but kept his head lowered a bit.



Sabrina smiles at him. "I thought that you would kill anyone but Calvin. Am I mistaken? Or is it that this American hillbilly thinks he is god among mortals? How about it? are you a high and mighty cockalorum or are you being a stupid pillock? If you cannot take my orders to do something then how can I expect you to do it when it comes to the real thing?"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Apr 29, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina smiles at him. "I thought that you would kill anyone but Calvin. Am I mistaken? Or is it that this American hillbilly thinks he is god among mortals? How about it? are you a high and mighty cockalorum or are you being a stupid pillock? If you cannot take my orders to do something then how can I expect you to do it when it comes to the real thing?"


He looked up and raised his eyebrows. "I know southerners started the civil war, but damn y'all yankees can be mean. I ain't no hillbilly."
He looked to her again, now arguing for his spot here in the family, hell his life depended on this. "Now, you didn't say you was gonna order that. You gimme an order to do, I'll do it. Even if I didn't understand why, I'd do it and face the music. Authority is there for a reason, ain't it?" He locked eyes, keeping his composure and steeling himself for whatever biting remarks she would retort with.


----------



## Zenkiki (Apr 29, 2019)

She looks at him dead faced. "I want father dead. He has been keeping me from taking my rightful spot as Doness of the family. I want my god damn title and control! I do everything and yet I am met with nothing more than scolding. I am tired of it. If you want to stay here then kill him before we leave Tokyo. He overstepped his place one too many times. Men think they are so powerful and rule without flaw, yet it was me for the last 10 years that had expanded the family by 500% and the territory we control by 1000. The money flows in like liquid gold, yet father spends it on himself and not back on the family."
(@Captain TrashPanda)


----------



## HopeTLioness (Apr 29, 2019)

JackJackal said:


> "I said I'm fine," he said coldly and looked at James seeing a bit of understanding in his eyes. "you'd do well to listen. Now please leave me be



Hearing the coldness from the jackal's tone, he held his paws up. "Okay. Okay. My apologies." Gabriello went back to his seat and pulls out his sketchbook to draw some more.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Apr 29, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> She looks at him dead faced. "I want father dead. He has been keeping me from taking my rightful spot as Doness of the family. I want my god damn title and control! I do everything and yet I am met with nothing more than scolding. I am tired of it. If you want to stay here then kill him before we leave Tokyo. He overstepped his place one too many times. Men think they are so powerful and rule without flaw, yet it was me for the last 10 years that had expanded the family by 500% and the territory we control by 1000. The money flows in like liquid gold, yet father spends it on himself and not back on the family."
> (@Captain TrashPanda)


_"Holy shit... she just vented that on me."_ He looked back ahead, showing no emotions whatever. He leaned back and rubbed his face a bit. He smacked himself and spoke quietly. "Am I still awake?..." He looked up and saw she was serious. He leaned in on the table and spoke in a quiet but confident voice. "You have my word. He won't make it back to the States." He gulped, then sat back. _"Ain't no turnin' back now..."_ He now sat there, waiting for anything else she had to say. He felt his heart rate had skyrocketed, but tried his best to show nothing, albeit a slight bit of fear had creeped through to his face.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Apr 29, 2019)

Kylan Velpa said:


> As Kylan heard James' name being called, he quietly said "Good luck!" hoping the raccoon didn't get it in the neck too much for his argument with the primate.
> He stood in the aisle just past their row to let him get out first, and, leaning against the chair in front, asked Gabriello "So what did I miss?"



Gabriello looks up from his sketch at the cyan fox. "Oh. Well, besides everyone bracing themselves from the turbulent, nothing really. Just having conversations."


----------



## Zenkiki (Apr 29, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> _"Holy shit... she just vented that on me."_ He looked back ahead, showing no emotions whatever. He leaned back and rubbed his face a bit. He smacked himself and spoke quietly. "Am I still awake?..." He looked up and saw she was serious. He leaned in on the table and spoke in a quiet but confident voice. "You have my word. He won't make it back to the States." He gulped, then sat back. _"Ain't no turnin' back now..."_ He now sat there, waiting for anything else she had to say. He felt his heart rate had skyrocketed, but tried his best to show nothing, albeit a slight bit of fear had creeped through to his face.


She grabs her pistol ejecting the magazine and then cocks the slide twice to make sure the chamber is cleared before pointing it to the side and pulling the trigger to ensure it is empty. Then she slides the magazine back in but doesn't cock it, and then slides it back into the holster bolted into the desk. "That is what I want to hear. Just make sure it is done without any trace to you or I will have to kill you for murdering my father. I love him so much you see." She then slides his folder out and opens it giving the same first paragraph talking about nondisclosure. The second paragraph stated,

_Under the signing of this contract you accept the responsibility of dealing with targets that are too troublesome to deal with out in the open. You will handle the penalties of any mission that is traced back to you and are aware of the risks. Should any harm come to you, no one from Whitepaw Family is responsible for your recovery. The medical practitioners will be available during their normal work hours. _


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Apr 29, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> She grabs her pistol ejecting the magazine and then cocks the slide twice to make sure the chamber is cleared before pointing it to the side and pulling the trigger to ensure it is empty. Then she slides the magazine back in but doesn't cock it, and then slides it back into the holster bolted into the desk. "That is what I want to hear. Just make sure it is done without any trace to you or I will have to kill you for murdering my father. I love him so much you see." She then slides his folder out and opens it giving the same first paragraph talking about nondisclosure. The second paragraph stated,
> 
> _Under the signing of this contract you accept the responsibility of dealing with targets that are too troublesome to deal with out in the open. You will handle the penalties of any mission that is traced back to you and are aware of the risks. Should any harm come to you, no one from Whitepaw Family is responsible for your recovery. The medical practitioners will be available during their normal work hours. _


He looked the contract over and nodded. He was about to sign it when he looked back up. "With all due respect ma'am, why me? Why would you chose me then an assassin like Rimna, or Kodi?" He meant no disrespect, he just wanted an answer before he put himself out there. _"I sign, I become a ghost. I got no ties to safety. Man, that wolf I met overseas, Ethan Hunt? Damn, he'd take this job in a heartbeat."_ His countenance now showed more fear, true fear. If he signed, he would have to pull of an almost impossible assassination.


----------



## Zenkiki (Apr 29, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> He looked the contract over and nodded. He was about to sign it when he looked back up. "With all due respect ma'am, why me? Why would you chose me then an assassin like Rimna, or Kodi?" He meant no disrespect, he just wanted an answer before he put himself out there. _"I sign, I become a ghost. I got no ties to safety. Man, that wolf I met overseas, Ethan Hunt? Damn, he'd take this job in a heartbeat."_ His countenance now showed more fear, true fear. If he signed, he would have to pull of an almost impossible assassination.


Sabrina leaned back in her chair enticing the poor lad. "It is pretty simple. They are who you would expect to kill others, you, you are too dumb and patriotic without feeling. This is the perfect cover for this job. Noone will think it is you unless you get caught in the act."


----------



## JackJackal (Apr 29, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Hearing the coldness from the jackal's tone, he held his paws up. "Okay. Okay. My apologies." Gabriello went back to his seat and pulls out his sketchbook to draw some more.


Jack's glare softened as he felt bad for being rude but with the stress, he was under he didn't think it would be good to talk to anyone just yet. he'd wait until the time was right


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Apr 29, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina leaned back in her chair enticing the poor lad. "It is pretty simple. They are who you would expect to kill others, you, you are too dumb and patriotic without feeling. This is the perfect cover for this job. No one will think it is you unless you get caught in the act."


He was taken aback a bit, but decided to take the challenge. "Stereotypical yankees... fine. You got yourself a deal ma'am." He signed the contract and slid it back to her. "Before you send me back out, can you brief my where we will be staying? Where will the target be sleeping? And what habits does he have? He ever go anywhere alone? What type of car will he drive?" He wanted some intel to think on while they were airborn.


----------



## Zenkiki (Apr 29, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> He was taken aback a bit, but decided to take the challenge. "Stereotypical yankees... fine. You got yourself a deal ma'am." He signed the contract and slid it back to her. "Before you send me back out, can you brief my where we will be staying? Where will the target be sleeping? And what habits does he have? He ever go anywhere alone? What type of car will he drive?" He wanted some intel to think on while they were airborn.


"He is the only other white cat. He stands out in a crowd. If I an near he will more than likely be on my ass watching me do everything. I dont expect him to leave the plane, but hey he might actually go out and help this mission, but I doubt it."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Apr 29, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> "He is the only other white cat. He stands out in a crowd. If I an near he will more than likely be on my ass watching me do everything. I dont expect him to leave the plane, but hey he might actually go out and help this mission, but I doubt it."


"Dammit... that makes things slightly harder." He leaned back, then looked back at her. "He gonna be staying in a hotel? If he sleeps on the plane you might end up losing the flight crew and possibly the plane. I'm just trying to brainstorm some ideas. If he steps out of the plane, I can nab him."


----------



## Zenkiki (Apr 29, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> "Dammit... that makes things slightly harder." He leaned back, then looked back at her. "He gonna be staying in a hotel? If he sleeps on the plane you might end up losing the flight crew and possibly the plane. I'm just trying to brainstorm some ideas. If he steps out of the plane, I can nab him."


She growls, "are you planning on killing dad? I cant have that happen." She didnt wamt anything to do with the assassination since it would cause issues on the cross examination once the feds were involved.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Apr 29, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> She growls, "are you planning on killing dad? I cant have that happen." She didnt wamt anything to do with the assassination since it would cause issues on the cross examination once the feds were involved.


_"Smooth... gimme an order then cut me loose."_ He raised his eyebrows and spoke. "Of course not! Why would I even get the notion of killing my boss' father?" He sighed, realizing he would now have to watch his every move, getting no more intel from Sab. "Anything else ma'am?"


----------



## Zenkiki (Apr 29, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> _"Smooth... gimme an order then cut me loose."_ He raised his eyebrows and spoke. "Of course not! Why would I even get the notion of killing my boss' father?" He sighed, realizing he would now have to watch his every move, getting no more intel from Sab. "Anything else ma'am?"


She shakes her head. "None, now get out, I need to rest for a little."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Apr 29, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> She shakes her head. "None, now get out, I need to rest for a little."


He stood up quickly. "Yes ma'am. I won't fail you." He opened the door and walked back into the cabin, not showing what had happened behind the locked door. He walked back to his seat but stayed standing the aisle. He looked to Gab (@HopeTLioness ) and spoke quietly. "Any chance you have a spare piece of paper and pencil mate?"


----------



## HopeTLioness (Apr 29, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> He stood up quickly. "Yes ma'am. I won't fail you." He opened the door and walked back into the cabin, not showing what had happened behind the locked door. He walked back to his seat but stayed standing the aisle. He looked to Gab (@HopeTLioness ) and spoke quietly. "Any chance you have a spare piece of paper and pencil mate?"



Gabriello looks over to see the raccoon standing at the aisle. When he asked for paper and pencil, he noded. "Yes, of course." He went towards the back of his sketchbook and tore out a few pages out. He hands over the papers and his pencil to the raccoon.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Apr 29, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello looks over to see the raccoon standing at the aisle. When he asked for paper and pencil, he noded. "Yes, of course." He went towards the back of his sketchbook and tore out a few pages out. He hands over the papers and his pencil to the raccoon.


"Thank you." He took the items and went to the back row of the plane. He drew a circle on the center of the paper and wrote in, "old cat." He began to devise multiple assassination plots, from homemade mustard gas to potentially cutting the brake lines on his car to suffocating him in his sleep to if he were to help on the mission, "accidental" friendly fire. He worked fervently, but not alerting the others to his plots. He looked at his target from all angles, seeing no obvious weakness. Not yet anyways...


----------



## HopeTLioness (Apr 29, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> "Thank you." He took the items and went to the back row of the plane. He drew a circle on the center of the paper and wrote in, "old cat." He began to devise multiple assassination plots, from homemade mustard gas to potentially cutting the brake lines on his car to suffocating him in his sleep to if he were to help on the mission, "accidental" friendly fire. He worked fervently, but not alerting the others to his plots. He looked at his target from all angles, seeing no obvious weakness. Not yet anyways...



Gabriello watch as James walked away and went to the back row. He furrows his eyebrows, feeling that he might had a scolding from the White Queen. He decided to let him be for the time being. He fished out another pencil from his bag and continues to draw.


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Apr 30, 2019)

Kylan watched, somewhat confused, as James proceeded to the back of the plane. He didn't question it though. Reasons for introversion were usually very personal. He should know from experience. 

He lay his head back against the window, feeling exhausted once again. Without moving, he called over to Gabriello again.
"Uh, Gabriello? How long d'you think we've been on this flight for? Sorry, I just like to know what time I'm at."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Apr 30, 2019)

Kylan Velpa said:


> He lay his head back against the window, feeling exhausted once again. Without moving, he called over to Gabriello again.
> "Uh, Gabriello? How long d'you think we've been on this flight for? Sorry, I just like to know what time I'm at."



Gabriello ears perked up when his was addressed. He takes a glance at his watch and answer back, "According to my watch, it's been four hours. We still have a long way to go."


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Apr 30, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello ears perked up when his was addressed. He takes a glance at his watch and answer back, "According to my watch, it's been four hours. We still have a long way to go."


Kylan groaned ever so slightly, feeling rather bored. It was rather frustrating that before such a climactic mission came such a tense pause. The quiet before the storm, one could say.

Kylan slipped into his pensive mood, inevitably. He was at once thrilled at this bizarre world he had come across, so far removed from anything he had ever known, but also wondered what he had done to deserve a life of drug dealing, guns and loneliness. What astonished him the most, perhaps was the fact that he had broken free where so many had failed to. For that he was immensely lucky.

He couldn't help but recall the fact that he could have walked away from this and chosen to live his life as normal. Although the discomfort that would've come with that would've been horrible, he was a pretty good liar, and would probably have become fairly desensitised by the time anyone found out the truth. 

But what was the point in complicating things? He was here now, on his first ever plane journey, ready to help purge... no, um... rather liberate.... the world of some horrible furs....

He suddenly thought back to his own experiences. He wasn't horrible. He was never horrible. He had only ever been a part of that because it was the only reasonable option. And there must still be others like he was....
His stomach felt like it was burning from the inside. He was a complete hypocrite, helping to dispatch anthros who he knew nothing about. And there was nothing he could do about it. Because the moral thing to do was to stay true to his word, which also happened to be the safer option to himself. There was no choice.

He buried his head in his paws and sat there like that for a moment before turning his entire body to face the window. What a mess this was, whichever way you looked at it.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Apr 30, 2019)

As James continued to scheme, he overheard Gab say they'd been flying for four hours. He smiled ever so slightly, knowing know he had some more time to eliminate the target. He looked over his plot, having written down multiple ways to kill the don. He decided to write on the top of the paper, "Operation Code-Red." This was the deliberate murder of his boss' father. This was extrajudicial judgement. But, it is what it is. Kill or be killed. He knew he was now judge, jury, and executioner of her father, and had to be quick to deliver the death sentance.

He overheard @Kylan Velpa grumble a bit and folded his paper up. He tucked it into his jacket and moved back up, sitting next to his new brother-in-arms.
"You doin' alright kid? Seem a bit perturbed."


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Apr 30, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> As James continued to scheme, he overheard Gab say they'd been flying for four hours. He smiled ever so slightly, knowing know he had some more time to eliminate the target. He looked over his plot, having written down multiple ways to kill the don. He decided to write on the top of the paper, "Operation Code-Red." This was the deliberate murder of his boss' father. This was extrajudicial judgement. But, it is what it is. Kill or be killed. He knew he was now judge, jury, and executioner of her father, and had to be quick to deliver the death sentance.
> 
> He overheard @Kylan Velpa grumble a bit and folded his paper up. He tucked it into his jacket and moved back up, sitting next to his new brother-in-arms.
> "You doin' alright kid? Seem a bit perturbed."


"Huh?"
He turned toward the raccoon.
"Yeah, sure. There's nothing wrong I assure you. I'm just a bit bored, and the tension is creeping up on me. I feel as though the excitement of what's to come is creating so much suspense. And I don't have anything to do. Oh, by the way, do you mind if I look at what you drew? My friend's an artist and I'd kind of like to see!"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Apr 30, 2019)

Kylan Velpa said:


> "Huh?"
> He turned toward the raccoon.
> "Yeah, sure. There's nothing wrong I assure you. I'm just a bit bored, and the tension is creeping up on me. I feel as though the excitement of what's to come is creating so much suspense. And I don't have anything to do. Oh, by the way, do you mind if I look at what you drew? My friend's an artist and I'd kind of like to see!"


Albeit his face showed nothing, his heart rate shot up when he asked. "Yea, lemme step back and get it." He smiled and walked back, quickly grabbing a piece of paper and haphazardly drawing a tree and the sun. _"Looks decent, I ain't an artist anyway." _He came back up and showed the childish drawing. "I ain't an artist, I did try a bit though. You think it looks ok?"


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Apr 30, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Albeit his face showed nothing, his heart rate shot up when he asked. "Yea, lemme step back and get it." He smiled and walked back, quickly grabbing a piece of paper and haphazardly drawing a tree and the sun. _"Looks decent, I ain't an artist anyway." _He came back up and showed the childish drawing. "I ain't an artist, I did try a bit though. You think it looks ok?"


Kylan could only reply,
"Uh, yeah. I think it's a great start, for sure!"
It wasn't bad exactly, it just lacked any substance. He could probably have drawn that in a couple of minutes. But then again, he had spent a fair amount of time with Dahlia, so he had had some great advice on art.
He definitely aimed to focus on the positives, since there was always some merit to a drawing.
"I, uh... I think it's really important to think about the light and the happiness in dark or frightening times" he said slowly, making it up as he went along.
"So good on you. And your art will only get better with time. I'm sure Gab would say the same. He'd be much more experienced than me too!"
He smiled at James, trying to look impressed and supportive.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Apr 30, 2019)

Kylan Velpa said:


> Kylan could only reply,
> "Uh, yeah. I think it's a great start, for sure!"
> It wasn't bad exactly, it just lacked any substance. He could probably have drawn that in a couple of minutes. But then again, he had spent a fair amount of time with Dahlia, so he had had some great advice on art.
> He definitely aimed to focus on the positives, since there was always some merit to a drawing.
> ...


He could tell the insincerity in Kylan's voice and wasn't surprised. He decided to play along, acting slightly immature and childish. "Really? You think it looks good? Appreciate the constructive criticism." He smiled, completely disguising the fact he had been working on an assassination plot.


----------



## Seph (Apr 30, 2019)

Seph I looked over and caught a glimpse of the picture. "Damn James, I didn't know you were an artist." Seph said, grinning. "I wish I could draw like that." Seph said, staring at the picture.


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Apr 30, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> He could tell the insincerity in Kylan's voice and wasn't surprised. He decided to play along, acting slightly immature and childish. "Really? You think it looks good? Appreciate the constructive criticism." He smiled, completely disguising the fact he had been working on an assassination plot.


"Oh, well I didn't give you much criticism to work on, but oh well. I think it looks fine, and that what's really important is your self expression, and letting out your feelings. Even if a drawing doesn't even represent or embody your feelings, creating it can still be highly therapeutic. So if you enjoy it, keep going by all means."
Kylan felt very awkward with this exchange. Hardened warrior draws a sunny tree. It was a rather peculiar change in dynamic, and rather amusing at that.
He felt he was being too patronising, but couldn't really see how he could avoid that...
The bulldog's comment made him feel like a complete twit. There was nothing wrong with the art, and he shouldn't have been looking at the beginner's piece through the eyes of a nearly-amateur artist.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Apr 30, 2019)

Seph said:


> Seph I looked over and caught a glimpse of the picture. "Damn James, I didn't know you were an artist." Seph said, grinning. "I wish I could draw like that." Seph said, staring at the picture.


_"Oh Imma fool all dem now." _He looked to Seph and chuckled a bit. "Thank ya. I ain't an artist... I guess I just tried my best." He shrugged his shoulders.


Kylan Velpa said:


> "Oh, well I didn't give you much criticism to work on, but oh well. I think it looks fine, and that what's really important is your self expression, and letting out your feelings. Even if a drawing doesn't even represent or embody your feelings, creating it can still be highly therapeutic. So if you enjoy it, keep going by all means."
> Kylan felt very awkward with this exchange. Hardened warrior draws a sunny tree. It was a rather peculiar change in dynamic, and rather amusing at that.
> He felt he was being too patronising, but couldn't really see how he could avoid that...


He knew Kylan was still being insincere, but he gave up caring. As long as his actions were hidden, he was ok. "I dunno why I drew a tree... first thing I thought of. Reminded me of Dixie Land." He smiled a bit, then flipped the piece of paper over on the back, deciding to try and draw something better. He remembered he had a cool little patch on his uniform from the American Expeditionary Forces. He knew it from memory and began drawing it out, drawing the base of the patch and working from there.


----------



## Seph (Apr 30, 2019)

Seph turned away and started thinking. "_Some people just aren't meant to be artists. Still, at least he tried." _Seph shifted in his seat before settling in and waiting to see James's next masterpiece.


----------



## Zenkiki (Apr 30, 2019)

Sabrina relaxes in the conference room for a little wanting to think more about what had just happened and then slowly got up and walks to the door she opens it and calls out for "@Seph"


----------



## Seph (Apr 30, 2019)

After hearing his name, Seph got up and stretched before walking towards the conference room. He took a deep breath in and out to calm his nerves before he entered. "Yeah boss?" Seph asked as he walked into the conference.


----------



## Zenkiki (Apr 30, 2019)

Seph said:


> After hearing his name, Seph got up and stretched before walking towards the conference room. He took a deep breath in and out to calm his nerves before he entered. "Yeah boss?" Seph asked as he walked into the conference.


She shut the door and then sat down and looks at him. "So I heard you want to join the family, and we did get a little talk in the bar but I still know nothing about you. Why would I want a common street thug with me?"


----------



## Seph (Apr 30, 2019)

Seph sat down across from her before speaking. "Well, I wasn't always like this, a street thug I mean. At one point I was considered to be the best fist fighter in Colorado. But before that, I was a bodyguard for a big railroad owner,  and you'd be surprised at how many people wanted him dead. I wasn't just a bodyguard though, he used to send me on more, uh, illegal jobs. I would burn down a rival's warehouse or threaten them into selling their company to my boss, things like that. " Seph said, leaning forward before thinking. "So basically...I was a professional street thug. Now, that was a while ago but I think that those are the kind of skills that you don't really forget. And, uh, I believe those skills could be useful to you." Seph said nodding.


----------



## Zenkiki (Apr 30, 2019)

She thinks for a little taking in the proposition and then responded to him with, "So you will be protecting me? Well I dont know if I really need it but alright. You will be behind me ready to protect me should anything happen, like a fist or stray bullet from an angry hyena." She grabs his folder and slides him an offer of work.
"You can work with me and be by my side anytime we are out and about and it is not entirely a safe spot. Though with it I need to know that you wont backstab me physically or sell the information I have."


----------



## Seph (Apr 30, 2019)

"I have no interest in backstabbing you in any way, it would be bad for business." Seph said as he picked up the work offer. "Oh yeah, since I'm your new bodyguard I might as well ask. You think the hyena in there might be a threat?" Seph asked as he looked the offer over.


----------



## Zenkiki (Apr 30, 2019)

She nods at him. "He is the only wild card I can see besides the jackal." She would soon learn whether or not he would be useful or not and then he would no longer be a wild card.


----------



## Seph (Apr 30, 2019)

"Hm, you're right about that jackal, barely spoken a word since we got on this flight. I'll, uh, keep an eye on them both." Seph said as he signed the job offer and pushed it over the table towards her.


----------



## Zenkiki (Apr 30, 2019)

She nods and then looks at him, "remember nothing is to be said about this to anyone."


----------



## Seph (Apr 30, 2019)

Seph nodded before getting up and walking out of the conference room. He sat back down in his seat and started thinking. _"Could I actually defend her against them?" _Seph thought to himself before looking at the Jackal. _"I could probably take him, his knives might be a problem, but he doesn't look too tough."  _Seph decided before looking at the hyena. _"He might be a problem, those guns he has would definitely be troublesome. He also looks like he could handle himself in a melee fight. Hm, I should hope he doesn't try anything." _Seph concluded in his head before looking forward again and relaxing in his seat.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Apr 30, 2019)

Zach stretched his arms high into the air. He turned to @Seph, "Hey so how long we been up in the air now? I didn't bring a watch." He said.


----------



## Seph (Apr 30, 2019)

Seph looked at his wrists, checking if he had a watch on before responding. "I don't have one either, but if I had to guess I'd say we're, uh, halfway there." Seph said as he turned towards Zach.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Apr 30, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Zach stretched his arms high into the air. He turned to @Seph, "Hey so how long we been up in the air now? I didn't bring a watch." He said.


He overheard the two and spoke, not even looking up. "We've been up here for about 6 hours kiddo. We got lots of time before we get to Japan."


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Apr 30, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> He overheard the two and spoke, not even looking up. "We've been up here for about 6 hours kiddo. We got lots of time before we get to Japan."



Zach groaned. "I should have brought a book or something." He grumbled. He sighed, "You know, I never did finish that story about the time I died. I'll be honest, dying was not fun, let me tell ya."


----------



## Seph (Apr 30, 2019)

Seph turned in his seat to face Zack. "Sounds like story time to me." Seph said, looking towards Zach. "Tell us."


----------



## Liseran Thistle (May 1, 2019)

Zach shifted in his seat a little. "Well, it all started when my...friend Peter brought a shot gun. He wanted to test it out, so I said why not?" Zach could remember that day very clearly, the Bayou was sunny and it seemed like a peaceful day. He just hadn't noticed the Persimmon flower until it was too late. "We were down by a lake, and he was practicing shooting some trees, when one of those bullets winded up in my chest. I had died right there on the spot, according to Pete anyway, but I had just woken up all over again in my house like nothing had happened." Zach laughed. "You should've seen Peter's face, man! He was asking all types of questions like what God looks like, and are their Foxes in Heaven? It was rich." 

He finished the story though short it was.


----------



## Seph (May 1, 2019)

"So, uh, what was it like being dead?" Seph asked, staring intently at Zach.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (May 1, 2019)

Seph said:


> Seph turned in his seat to face Zack. "Sounds like story time to me." Seph said, looking towards Zach. "Tell us."


"I'm interested."


Liseran Thistle said:


> Zach shifted in his seat a little. "Well, it all started when my...friend Peter brought a shot gun. He wanted to test it out, so I said why not?" Zach could remember that day very clearly, the Bayou was sunny and it seemed like a peaceful day. He just hadn't noticed the Persimmon flower until it was too late. "We were down by a lake, and he was practicing shooting some trees, when one of those bullets winded up in my chest. I had died right there on the spot, according to Pete anyway, but I had just woken up all over again in my house like nothing had happened." Zach laughed. "You should've seen Peter's face, man! He was asking all types of questions like what God looks like, and are their Foxes in Heaven? It was rich."
> 
> He finished the story though short it was.


He listened and raised his eyebrows. "Wow. Um... Interesting. Either you one lucky bastard or you had some divine intervention. One helluva miracle." James was sort of confused; no fur could survive shotgun pellets to the chest. That just didn't add up. _"I wonder is this kid is a angel... but what if he's a demon? Either way, he ain't a mortal. Ain't no way." _James didn't show any confusion, only interest right now. He needed to talk to Zach in private later.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (May 1, 2019)

Seph said:


> "So, uh, what was it like being dead?" Seph asked, staring intently at Zach.



Zach snorted. "What was it like? It fucking sucked. All that crap in movies about it being peaceful and quiet like are full of crap." He spat. "Honestly though, sometimes I feel like all the luck I had in the world washed up in that one moment. I haven't had any particularly lucky things happen to me since then, and I think that goes without saying seeing how I'm on a plane with a bunch of dangerous killers bent on taking down a drug cartel."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (May 1, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Zach snorted. "What was it like? It fucking sucked. All that crap in movies about it being peaceful and quiet like are full of crap." He spat. "Honestly though, sometimes I feel like all the luck I had in the world washed up in that one moment. I haven't had any particularly lucky things happen to me since then, and I think that goes without saying seeing how I'm on a plane with a bunch of dangerous killers bent on taking down a drug cartel."


James was curious now. "If bein' dead ain't quiet, then whatcha see? What happened?" He was now very intrigued. He wanted to hear more.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (May 1, 2019)

Zach shrugged. "I saw a whole bunch of nothing, with a whole lot of noise. Imagine some asshat blowing a jazz trumpet in your ear forever. That's what being dead was like." He yawned, the flight was dragging on, and sooner or later he'd have to take some kind of nap.


----------



## Seph (May 1, 2019)

"Hm." Seph said, stroking his chin. "Maybe I oughta start fearing death more." Seph said, sitting back and facing forward.


----------



## Kylan Velpa (May 1, 2019)

"Jesus Christ. He- hmm. I don't see how...
I mean... if you were to try... hmm.
I like-
I just-
What?
This doesn't make any logical sense whatsoever. What on Earth?"
Kylan stopped muttering to himself and took the monologue inside his brain.

It must have been some kind of prank. He was shot, but the vital spot had been missed, perhaps sending him into a coma. He was rushed to a hospital very close by with very good service and staff and was saved by some miraculous feat of modern medicine, and then taken home a day or two later. That way Peter could have told him he was dead. Quite why, Kylan couldn't figure out as yet, but that had to be the only explanation. Or something similar at least. He decided not to share this so as not to offend Zach.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (May 1, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Zach shrugged. "I saw a whole bunch of nothing, with a whole lot of noise. Imagine some asshat blowing a jazz trumpet in your ear forever. That's what being dead was like." He yawned, the flight was dragging on, and sooner or later he'd have to take some kind of nap.


He thought he could tell the ignorance and arrogance in his voice. He left him be, not wanting to even hear him speak anymore.


Seph said:


> "Hm." Seph said, stroking his chin. "Maybe I oughta start fearing death more." Seph said, sitting back and facing forward.


James looked over and spoke confidently. "I almost came face-to-face with death. If anything, get yur ass straight with Gawd. Know if you'll be singin' with the angels or burnin' down undah. Why do I say that? Cuz He saved my ass multiple times. I shouldn't be sittin' here, but by His protection I'm alive today." He shrugged his shoulders after he spoke. "Course, I ain't forcin' my religion down yur throat. I'ma babtist, but I ain't no Bible-thumper." He smiled at @Seph , then looked back ahead, drawing the patch some more.


----------



## Seph (May 1, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> He thought he could tell the ignorance and arrogance in his voice. He left him be, not wanting to even hear him speak anymore.
> 
> James looked over and spoke confidently. "I almost came face-to-face with death. If anything, get yur ass straight with Gawd. Know if you'll be singin' with the angels or burnin' down undah. Why do I say that? Cuz He saved my ass multiple times. I shouldn't be sittin' here, but by His protection I'm alive today." He shrugged his shoulders after he spoke. "Course, I ain't forcin' my religion down yur throat. I'ma babtist, but I ain't no Bible-thumper." He smiled at @Seph , then looked back ahead, drawing the patch some more.


"You never know where you'll end up, all you Christians say something different about how to end up in heaven " Seph said to James before hearing what Kodi said.


Rimna said:


> "There are fates far worse than death. You should be fearing those instead." Kodi turned to the group who were discussing what's it like to die.
> The monkey, on the other hand, was sound asleep next to him. And being the heavy sleeper that he was, their conversation didn't seem to bother him at all.


"Like what?" Seph asked the hyena as he turned to him.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (May 1, 2019)

Seph said:


> "You never know where you'll end up, all you Christians say something different about how to end up in heaven."


"Never said I was forcin' ya, just saying what I believe." James kept drawing away, ready for the flight to be over. He wanted to get away from these guys and be alone. He wanted to keep planning his assassination, but these guys were grinding on his nerves. They all seemed arrogant, none had gotten close to death, seen His divine intervention. He was 100% confident in what he believed, whether they agreed or not.


Rimna said:


> "There are fates far worse than death. You should be fearing those instead." Kodi turned to the group who were discussing what's it like to die.


He looked up at the Marine. "Such as?"


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 1, 2019)

Gabriello kept drawing as he listened to the gang's conversation about death and religion. When Kodi spoke and talked about the MS23, he stopped drawing and looked up just in time to see the battle scars on the hyena. He stiffened and furrowed his brow at the sight that it turned his stomach a bit. He then noticed the rage building up into his voice and can't help to sympathize with him. He watched as Kodi calmed himself and put his clothes back on. Gabriello closed his eyes and took a deep breath. Once he reopens his eyes, he looks at Kodi with somber eyes. "If it's any relief, I think you did a fine job helping those victims and taking down those MS23 scums. You, sir, are a hero. And I'm sure Mr. Rimna is thankful for your help." 

@Rimna


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 1, 2019)

"Hmm." he nod to the hyena and goes back to his drawing.


----------



## Kylan Velpa (May 1, 2019)

Kylan watched events unfold, listening intently to the discussion of religion, death and warfare, and then the hyena's gruesome tale of torture. He sat there, bolt upright, staring straight at Kodi's chest. He had seen sights like this.... but not like _this. _And to think he had ever...

He shut it out. He wasn't a part of that anymore. He was already making reparations. He had been making reparations from the moment he rebelled. That horrible mess of scars and bruises was no longer his fault. It was his problem but not his fault.

He heard Gab refer to the MS23 as scum. Another shiver of guilt. He wished he could just leave it behind. But, he suddenly realised, it would never leave him. He had been responsible for wrongdoing in the world. Directly responsible for it. His own two paws. And that would haunt him in his moments of solitude, even when nobody else knew. He would do what he could to make up for it, but making up could never be the same as undoing the action.

His breathing slowed and became deeper and shakier. He closed his eyes and rested his head against the glass in defeat and exasperation. It wasn't a dramatic reaction, since attention wasn't what he wanted to attract, but that was the smallest reaction he could physically produce.

Again. Talk of heroism. Contrasting the good guys to make the bad guys seem even worse. His face scrunched up further at the word. And all the while he knew there was no way they wouldn't see this.


----------



## Zenkiki (May 1, 2019)

Sabrina walks out dragging a box on two wheels behind her and then set it down, opened it and grabbed herself a cup of shrimp cocktail gave her dad another then offered one to @Wulf Canavar. What was left was other nice foods but not as luxurious as shrimp cocktail. Clam chowder, and a large cut of smoked ham. She handed each one a dinner tray of it and then sat down to listen to what they were all doing, slowly eating her shrimp. "So what is everyone talking about?"


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 1, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina walks out dragging a box on two wheels behind her and then set it down, opened it and grabbed herself a cup of shrimp cocktail gave her dad another then offered one to @Wulf Canavar. What was left was other nice foods but not as luxurious as shrimp cocktail. Clam chowder, and a large cut of smoked ham. She handed each one a dinner tray of it and then sat down to listen to what they were all doing, slowly eating her shrimp. "So what is everyone talking about?"



Gabriello stopped drawing and was surprised of the dinner tray. He put his sketchbook away and gently takes the tray in his paws. "Thank you." He then sets the tray on his lap and begins to eat his meal.


----------



## Kylan Velpa (May 1, 2019)

Kylan stared down into his food, solemn and unmoving. It appeared as though returning to vegetarianism was going to have to wait. Even this was a reminder he had abandoned his original way of living. Everything was.

Of course, though, he was being foolish. It was too soon. Of course nothing would be better yet. It would come with time. He didn't want to have to wait, but he would have to. He still didn't move. He felt as though picking up that fork, trivial as it was, would be like returning to his time in MS23. He couldn't deal with this right now. This was ridiculous. He needed to escape. He sighed shakily, and tapped James on the shoulder.
"Do you, uh, remember if Sabrina mentioned a restroom?"


----------



## Seph (May 1, 2019)

Seph had decided to stay quiet and just listen to Kodi's tale. He had taken a good look at Kodi's chest and decided to speak. "You know, I've had a lot of injuries in my day, but none scarred like that. That must've been horrible." Seph said as he looked away. He took a mental note of how much anger Kodi had shown when he was telling the story. Eventually food came out and Seph grabbed his tray with a smile. He started eating before. "I aint eaten fancy food like this in a couple years." Seph said while he ate.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (May 1, 2019)

Rimna said:


> @Seph @Captain TrashPanda  "Well, now that he's asleep... members of his tribe were tortured for months. The most cruel ways to inflict pain imaginable. I'm talking Old Testament here - blood, thunder, wrath of God. Spanish Inquisition levels of pain. That soldier didn't just cut his face - he held him tied on his knees, starved and dehydrated for days. I've seen experiments being conducted on furs who were supposed to be POW's. Experiments that would make your skin crawl." the hyena said, and then he stood up carefully, not to wake the monkey. Kodi then unbuttoned his shirt and took off his tanktop, revealing a body full of scars of all sorts - bullets, knives, whips, shivs...
> 
> "Then there's the fucking MS23 - the whole reason why I am here. As you know, we marines were sent to the Caribbean in order to test how our new planes fly, how our new ships sail. But guess who decided to get involved? That's right - the MS23 - they didn't like how the army was in "their region". Those bastards were constantly attacking us, capturing many of our good men, holding them for ransom, and then releasing them misfigured and broken. What did Uncle Sam do about it? Nothing - this is neither our fight nor priority, they said. I had no intention of joining your merry gang until Rimna told me you are after the MS23. That's the whole reason I am here - so I can kill as many of them as I can." as he was explaining, rage was building up inside him. His fists clenched so tight he drew blood, his eyes widening up wildly, becoming almost blood-shot red. He then took some deep breaths and put his clothes back on, covering his battle-scarred torso.


James listened intently, knowing what happened to supposed 'POWs' in France. Things he dare not speak of, he just couldn't bring himself to it. When he saw the Marine's skin scarred almost everywhere, he could only gulp. This guy must've been in the Corps since the turn of the century.

He listened to him spew and vent agrily about MS23, the government not intervening. He really wanted to come back with the fact a drug cartel was not the main priority at the time. War was raging in Europe, Germany almost brought Mexico into the Great War. He refrained, knowing this Marine had severe mental issues and would snap his neck like a twig, without a single feeling of remorse. He saw the wave of rage build in him and he felt a small feeling of fear and dread build up in him. When he sat down, he spoke in a low and humble tone. "I'm so sorry man. I hope you find your revenge here." He turned back, hoping Kodi wouldn't ever want to kill him.


Kylan Velpa said:


> "Do you, uh, remember if Sabrina mentioned a restroom?"


He looked over and whispered, "I dunno. Ask her yurself, I'm currently fine."


Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina walks out dragging a box on two wheels behind her and then set it down, opened it and grabbed herself a cup of shrimp cocktail gave her dad another then offered one to @Wulf Canavar. What was left was other nice foods but not as luxurious as shrimp cocktail. Clam chowder, and a large cut of smoked ham. She handed each one a dinner tray of it and then sat down to listen to what they were all doing, slowly eating her shrimp. "So what is everyone talking about?"


He took the tray and spoke up. "Thank ya ma'am." He decided to only eat a little bit of the ham, but wolfed down the chowder. "Welp... we got into war stories, religion, and some other stuff. Wasn't payin' attention half the time." He looked over at Sab and smiled a bit, then kept eating the chowder. "Man, this good stuff."


----------



## JackJackal (May 1, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina walks out dragging a box on two wheels behind her and then set it down, opened it and grabbed herself a cup of shrimp cocktail gave her dad another then offered one to @Wulf Canavar. What was left was other nice foods but not as luxurious as shrimp cocktail. Clam chowder, and a large cut of smoked ham. She handed each one a dinner tray of it and then sat down to listen to what they were all doing, slowly eating her shrimp. "So what is everyone talking about?"


Jack ate quietly away from everyone but he started to 'lose his mind' in a sense. he ate his ham looking at the crew then at Sabrina _'I must be crazy.' _ he thought to himself _'Can I really trust her to hold up her end of the bargain?' _the young man shook his head and sighed _'it doesn't matter. what matters is that I save my brother. No matter the cost'_


----------



## Kylan Velpa (May 2, 2019)

Since Sabrina was still having her question answered, Kylan did indeed call out to her.
"Uh, Sabrina? Sorry to ask, but is there a restroom at all?"


----------



## Zenkiki (May 2, 2019)

Rimna said:


> "Don't you have some sort of fruits or vegetables?" the primate straight up asked her. He envied the others, how they could enjoy meat like that.


Sabrina didnt know if there was any in there but she went to go look what had been loaded into the cooler and there was a small bag of apples and another bag of oranges. She grabs the oranges and handed him the bag of them. "Here. My cook didnt think there was a herbivore coming so he mostly only packed meat in the box." 


Kylan Velpa said:


> Since Sabrina was still having her question answered, Kylan did indeed call out to her.
> "Uh, Sabrina? Sorry to ask, but is there a restroom at all?"


She looks at him slightly tilting her head at his question. "Yeah? It's there by the cockpit on the right just before the door to the cockpit."


----------



## Kylan Velpa (May 2, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina didnt know if there was any in there but she went to go look what had been loaded into the cooler and there was a small bag of apples and another bag of oranges. She grabs the oranges and handed him the bag of them. "Here. My cook didnt think there was a herbivore coming so he mostly only packed meat in the box."
> 
> She looks at him slightly tilting her head at his question. "Yeah? It's there by the cockpit on the right just before the door to the cockpit."


He noted her confused look but he didn't care right now. He simply nodded silently, rose from his seat and stepped out into the aisle. He held an upright gait, because he was just going to the toilet, after all.

He felt a little exposed and judged against out there. In a way it was his own judgement upon himself, in another it was the judgement of God upon him and in yet another sense it was the judgement from the other furs should they find out.

He walked towards the cockpit door and turned right into the restroom, ensuring that he closed the door behind him. He felt safe, removed. There was no interference here. No food, no conversation, no reminders at all. Perfect for a moment of reflection.

He found himself wishing he was on the ground, spending time with his friends, free of knowledge and guilt. Even with the guilt, if he had someone to help.

In here, though, he had himself, and that was enough. He sat there alone for a few moments, reminding himself that he was fine. Kodi's injuries were other MS23 workers not himself. There was no problem with clams or meat. His vegetarianism was only being delayed, and the important thing was that his intentions were good. After a few minutes he stood up, rubbed his face a little and unlocked the door. He exhaled, and returned calmly to his seat.

He began to eat, and although it was initially a bit of a wrench, he had to admit it tasted good. He needed to stop overthinking and start enjoying the company of his fellow passengers.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (May 2, 2019)

Zachariah ate his food peacefully. It wasn't bad, but not as good as anything Peter's mom could make. "I wonder if its true that they eat fish raw over in Japan. I've never actually seen sushi before." Zach admitted.


----------



## Zenkiki (May 2, 2019)

Sabrina finished eating her shrimp then dragged the food cooler back into the conference room and then went over to @Rimna in the front. "You ready for your talk?"


----------



## Zenkiki (May 2, 2019)

Rimna said:


> The monkey stood up and nodded.
> "Yeah, I am ready whenever you are." he said


She nodded and opened the door for him and sat down in her chair. "Okay, so I heard you didnt want to continue with me, is it true?"


----------



## Seph (May 2, 2019)

Rimna said:


> "I don't know, but I wonder if a samurai blade can split a bullet in two. I hope we get to see a samurai so I can shoot him."  Kodi responded, his answer obviously having nothing to do with the question


"I don't know about samurai but I've heard that these, uh, martial artists are pretty good fighters. I'd like to see how good they really are." Seph said, thinking about the stories he'd heard.


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 2, 2019)

Gabriello finished his meal and puts the empty tray on the cart before it was taken away. He sighed and decided to take a nap. He adjusted himself, leaned his head back and closed his eyes.


----------



## Zenkiki (May 2, 2019)

Rimna said:


> The monkey scratched his head. He then remembered that she must be talking about what he said in the club.
> 
> "Oh, is it about what I said in the club? I just thought that it'd be too crowded on the plane. But if it were up to me, I'd continue working for you. You can put my skills to good use, and I could use the money." he responded


She nodded to him saying it was about the talk at the club. "Yeah it is. What is it that you want to do here with us now? Are you still apart of the infiltration or front line or are you going to stay here like you said at the club?"


----------



## Zenkiki (May 2, 2019)

Rimna said:


> "I think it would be wise to have someone guard the plane. Gabriello could do infiltration while I stay here, if that's okay with you." Rimna responded.


The feline nodded at him. They already had a few people guarding the plane but having someone skilled wasnt that bad of a thing. "Alright I see no reason why you cant sit around guarding the plane. You'll be dealing with father more though."


----------



## Zenkiki (May 3, 2019)

Rimna said:


> "Alright, fair enough." Rimna said. He was used to being around brutes. Kodi and the other marines that trained him weren't exactly friendly, so he thought that this should be no different


She hands him the nondisclosure paper. "As it says, you cannot tell anyone about your job. Though from what you said I dot think thatll be too hard."


----------



## Zenkiki (May 3, 2019)

Rimna said:


> Rimna signed the paper.
> "Here you go. If that's all, I'll leave you be then." the monkey said and awaited orders


She nodded at him and then sat back. "Go get your hyena buddy then that should be almost everyone done. If you have any questions ask. If not go ahead and get back out there with everyone else."


----------



## Zenkiki (May 3, 2019)

Rimna said:


> "Thank you. I'll go get him now." Rimna bowed down slightly and walked out of the room.
> "Kodi, you're next. Sabrina's expecting you" the monkey said as he sat down to the ex-marine. The hyena stood up, went to where Sabrina was and stood with his hands behind his back, feet tucked together tightly.
> 
> "Here I am." he said, waiting for permission to sit, or to be told what to do.


She looks at the hyena and pointed to the chair with an open paw. "Have a seat." She waited for him to sit down and then asked him a few questions, while keeping her left hand near the holster to her pistol under the desk. "Why are you here? I thought I told the original people to not spill their beans about the cash. Why should I let you stay here and what can you do for me that no one else can?"


----------



## Zenkiki (May 3, 2019)

She looks at him. "Ms26 in the Caribbean attacking the military bases?" She laughed at him knowing that they werent that stupid
 "There is no way that they attacked back then as they only had a few hideaways in Mexico and because of that I know for a fact that they were not there. You are probably thinking of another group. They dont care about experimenting as all they want is to move drugs. So if you want to stay only for revenge, then you are not going to get any since they are not the same."


----------



## Zenkiki (May 3, 2019)

"Perhaps you were being lied too, maybe not. Either way is that why you are here? To kill for revenge? You pat and control Rimna like he is your plaything, why?"


----------



## Zenkiki (May 3, 2019)

Rimna said:


> Kodi felt his knees going weak and his stomach turning, so he sat down and rubbed his head. He didn't say anything for about a minute, until he regained his composure.
> "He's like a son to me. When I found him, he was just a kid that was at the wrong place at the wrong time. I like teasing him like that because he's been through a lot and in my mind, it toughens him up even more." he said
> 
> "Anyway... if it wasn't the MS23 then who? Yes, I am here only for revenge and if it's not them, then I don't care. Do you know anyone that can help me find out who was behind the attacks on our men?" The hyena took out his cigar and enjoyed its scent, before putting it back in his pocket


She didnt really feel like doing that and forcing the monkey to do what he wanted without a care of what Rimna wanted to do was fair, but she didnt do anything about it. "I dont know. It could of been the African crime syndicate. They have operations there in the Caribbean since the civil war and have a base set up in New York city."


----------



## Zenkiki (May 4, 2019)

Rimna said:


> "Fine. Then I'll be off to New York once we land." The hyena responded


She nodded at him. "Very well though you did waste 34 hours if you do this. Though I'm sure you're fine with it if you get to do what you want. We never met. Once you leave when we land we never met, you dont know us and we dont know you."


----------



## Zenkiki (May 4, 2019)

Rimna said:


> "Unless you can help me find who was responsible for the attacks on our bases as a reward for me mowing down some MS23, I'll be catching the first plane back to New York." Kodi said


Sabrina looks at him and shrugged it off. If he didn't want to work with them for what she wanted then find, one less to deal with, but if he did then he could be of some use it wasn't exactly clear what was what. "There might be something I can find, but I don't know so maybe itll be better for you to leave and maybe our paths will cross again. I'll call back home and see what my spies can find."


----------



## Zenkiki (May 5, 2019)

She let the hyena walk out then followed him out and then asked the last person what they were doing here besides looking for his brother. She opened the door then calls for @JackJackal


----------



## JackJackal (May 5, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> She let the hyena walk out then followed him out and then asked the last person what they were doing here besides looking for his brother. She opened the door then calls for @JackJackal


Jack stood up and walked over to the room with his hands in his pockets. an expressionless face on him as he walked into the room.


----------



## Zenkiki (May 5, 2019)

Sabrina motions for him to take a seat, get eyes watching the jackal and trying to see past the emotionless face. She waits for hin to be seated before looking at him with a raised brow. "How's your calf?"


----------



## JackJackal (May 5, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina motions for him to take a seat, get eyes watching the jackal and trying to see past the emotionless face. She waits for hin to be seated before looking at him with a raised brow. "How's your calf?"


"better than when we met. thanks to the doc in the barbershop" he said "luckily I don't think it will be too big of a problem.' he said but like his face his eyes showed no emotion. something he did when he was planning or focused.


----------



## Zenkiki (May 5, 2019)

She nodded at him. "That's good. Are still here for your brother?"


----------



## JackJackal (May 5, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> She nodded at him. "That's good. Are still here for your brother?"


"of course. That's the only reason I came to you in the first place"


----------



## Zenkiki (May 5, 2019)

JackJackal said:


> "of course. That's the only reason I came to you in the first place"


"Alright. We will find him trust me. We need to talk about what is going to happen when we land but once we get an idea of what we are up against we should be fine, and can begin the raid or prep for it."


----------



## JackJackal (May 5, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> "Alright. We will find him trust me. We need to talk about what is going to happen when we land but once we get an idea of what we are up against we should be fine, and can begin the raid or prep for it."


"Fine. what's the plan?" he asks now dropping his flat tone and showed curiosity now


----------



## Zenkiki (May 5, 2019)

"Well once we figure out as much of the ship as we can we raid it looking for the hostages and any Intel we can. If we see your brother there then we will get him out. If not well... we can look for him. Just please keep your attention on the mission at hand until we get him."


----------



## JackJackal (May 6, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> "Well once we figure out as much of the ship as we can we raid it looking for the hostages and any Intel we can. If we see your brother there then we will get him out. If not well... we can look for him. Just please keep your attention on the mission at hand until we get him."


"Fine but I don't want anyone in my way. I like to get the job done as fast as possible"


----------



## Zenkiki (May 6, 2019)

JackJackal said:


> "Fine but I don't want anyone in my way. I like to get the job done as fast as possible"


"Alright. You do need to follow with us though. I cannot have you risking other lives for yourself."


----------



## JackJackal (May 6, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> "Alright. You do need to follow with us though. I cannot have you risking other lives for yourself."


"They risk their own lives. I'm not responsible for what happens to them nor will I ever be. got it?"


----------



## Zenkiki (May 6, 2019)

She growls at the jackal's arrogance. "You will give me the respect I deserve or you will find yourself falling into the ocean and having to swim the rest of the way to shore yourself."


----------



## JackJackal (May 7, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> She growls at the jackal's arrogance. "You will give me the respect I deserve or you will find yourself falling into the ocean and having to swim the rest of the way to shore yourself."


"Heh heh heh. go ahead. But don't think you can get rid of me so easily. like it or not you have me on this team and I have you as a boss for now." He said in an aggressive tone only to take a breath and change his attitude "I-I'm sorry. I guess I'm just scared. what if we're too late? *sighs* I don't know what I'll do without him..." He said somberly "I will go along with what you say but I am still making my brother priority number one."


----------



## Zenkiki (May 7, 2019)

JackJackal said:


> "Heh heh heh. go ahead. But don't think you can get rid of me so easily. like it or not you have me on this team and I have you as a boss for now." He said in an aggressive tone only to take a breath and change his attitude "I-I'm sorry. I guess I'm just scared. what if we're too late? *sighs* I don't know what I'll do without him..." He said somberly "I will go along with what you say but I am still making my brother priority number one."


She watches him carefully and makes a mental note of what he was saying then nodded wanting to keep him under control. "Alright I think that can work. I have an idea of how things are going to go but anything can happen so I dont know what will happen once we get onto the ship." She sits back and thinks for a moment about the information she has so far and then takes a deep breath and slowly let it out. "Do you have any questions for me or are we ready to get to the paper?"


----------



## JackJackal (May 7, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> She watches him carefully and makes a mental note of what he was saying then nodded wanting to keep him under control. "Alright I think that can work. I have an idea of how things are going to go but anything can happen so I dont know what will happen once we get onto the ship." She sits back and thinks for a moment about the information she has so far and then takes a deep breath and slowly let it out. "Do you have any questions for me or are we ready to get to the paper?"


'No questions. and what paper?" He asked curiously, though a part of him wanted to go back to his rude behavior from earlier


----------



## Zenkiki (May 7, 2019)

JackJackal said:


> 'No questions. and what paper?" He asked curiously, though a part of him wanted to go back to his rude behavior from earlier




She grabbed his folder then opened it and flipped the paper for him. "The paper that is saying you wont give other people information about my family. Our trade secrets and intellectual property."


----------



## JackJackal (May 7, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> She grabbed his folder then opened it and flipped the paper for him. "The paper that is saying you wont give other people information about my family. Our trade secrets and intellectual property."


The young thief looked at the paper and shook his head "sorry but I don't sign documents of any kind. I can give you my word and with my family, our word is our life. I've never gone back on my word and despite what you think I won't start today." he said looking her in the eye with an unwavering gaze


----------



## Zenkiki (May 8, 2019)

JackJackal said:


> The young thief looked at the paper and shook his head "sorry but I don't sign documents of any kind. I can give you my word and with my family, our word is our life. I've never gone back on my word and despite what you think I won't start today." he said looking her in the eye with an unwavering gaze


She looks at the jackal with some look, was it disgust or was her thinking? "Every well don't sign it but do know if you talk about anything of mine we will have to hunt you. I dont want to hunt you because you seem to have a good heart under your tough guy pravado"


----------



## JackJackal (May 8, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> She looks at the jackal with some look, was it disgust or was her thinking? "Every well don't sign it but do know if you talk about anything of mine we will have to hunt you. I dont want to hunt you because you seem to have a good heart under your tough guy pravado"


'Heh, don't worry. after a job is done I don't speak of it again." He said and stretched his arm upward "so we done here or is there something we still need to discuss?'


----------



## Zenkiki (May 8, 2019)

JackJackal said:


> 'Heh, don't worry. after a job is done I don't speak of it again." He said and stretched his arm upward "so we done here or is there something we still need to discuss?'


She shakes her head and then walks out into the main area with everyone else. She sat down and listened to everyone. She didnt need to say anything else except to talk about what the plan was for everyone when they landed.


----------



## JackJackal (May 8, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> She shakes her head and then walks out into the main area with everyone else. She sat down and listened to everyone. She didnt need to say anything else except to talk about what the plan was for everyone when they landed.


Jack took a moment before he followed behind and returned to solitude. however, he seemed a lot calmer now, so much so that it may be possible to actually strike up a conversation with him.


----------



## Zenkiki (May 9, 2019)

The plane started it's decent after finally arriving at land. Outside it was raining fairly hard, but not enough to disrupt anything they needed to land. The plane lowered slowly while Sabrina was relaxing in her seat. After a 30 minute decent they touched down on the runway with a small bounce and slowed down to a taxi speed and rolled off to the side where they came to a stop. She looks around at everyone now having landed, the stair ramp now docking with the plane and they walk out carrying their stuff to the main terminal where her father grabbed one of the payphones and flipped through a phonebook looking for a taxi service. He called to have a ride come for them and after 30 minutes 3 cars came. Sabrina looks at them as Sabrina and her father walk into a car. The electronic board infront of the car wrote, "Mandarin Oriental" And they rolled off leaving the rest with the other cars. Her father once again took control of everything once the two were at the counter and they got a room on the mid floor facing the park. Sabrina sits down on her bed and looks at him not sure what he was going to do. "So what do you think of them so far?" He scoffs and tossed his breifcase down in the sofa chair. "I dont like them. They haven't been through enough to know if they are trust worthy or not." She nodded a little as it was true, they had only done a mission and not even half of them were actually doing the mission. The others just jumped on board late. "Well, we will see after this how well they work as if they dont work here they wont make it back to the states alive. That is not just you killing them, as they might just get killed before you have too." Sab laid back on the bed and started thinking to herself wonder if the others actually made it out of the airport yet, even though they had a taxi there already.


----------



## JackJackal (May 9, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> The plane started it's decent after finally arriving at land. Outside it was raining fairly hard, but not enough to disrupt anything they needed to land. The plane lowered slowly while Sabrina was relaxing in her seat. After a 30 minute decent they touched down on the runway with a small bounce and slowed down to a taxi speed and rolled off to the side where they came to a stop. She looks around at everyone now having landed, the stair ramp now docking with the plane and they walk out carrying their stuff to the main terminal where her father grabbed one of the payphones and flipped through a phonebook looking for a taxi service. He called to have a ride come for them and after 30 minutes 3 cars came. Sabrina looks at them as Sabrina and her father walk into a car. The electronic board infront of the car wrote, "Mandarin Oriental" And they rolled off leaving the rest with the other cars. Her father once again took control of everything once the two were at the counter and they got a room on the mid floor facing the park. Sabrina sits down on her bed and looks at him not sure what he was going to do. "So what do you think of them so far?" He scoffs and tossed his breifcase down in the sofa chair. "I dont like them. They haven't been through enough to know if they are trust worthy or not." She nodded a little as it was true, they had only done a mission and not even half of them were actually doing the mission. The others just jumped on board late. "Well, we will see after this how well they work as if they dont work here they wont make it back to the states alive. That is not just you killing them, as they might just get killed before you have too." Sab laid back on the bed and started thinking to herself wonder if the others actually made it out of the airport yet, even though they had a taxi there already.


Jack watched both Sabrina and her father drive off after calling them some rides. "huh. guess we're getting our own places to sleep." he said a little annoyed. He didn't expect them to just leave. Rather than take one of the taxis, Jack looked at his teammates and shrugged "Well I'm gonna have a look around. I'll see you shmucks, later" he smirked and walked away he planned to look for any weapons dealers around the area and get a few things before finding a place to crash.


----------



## Kylan Velpa (May 9, 2019)

A dissatisfied look crossed Kylan's face as he watched Sabrina and her father drive away.
"Damn. I was not expecting that."
Kylan hadn't anticipated or planned for this. He had no idea about finding accommodation, especially since there was no indication as to where Sabrina's had gone off to. He decided he needed to tag along with someone else. And in the absence of Jack, everyone else seemed very viable.
"Could I stay with one of you please? Because I have no money, and no idea where I should stay or where Sabrina is."

He didn't realise that the taxis would be going to the same destination. In fact, he'd never even used a taxi.


----------



## Seph (May 9, 2019)

Seph watched as the two of them drove away. "That real shows how much she values her bodyguard." Seph said before hearing the jackal call him a schmuck. "Huh, he's lucky that we're on the same team." Seph said as he turned away. He paced around for a bit while wondering how he was going to pay for the hotel. After a little bit, Kylan spoke up and asked if anyone would help him. "Well, as it turns out, I also have no money. So it would be great if one of you were willing to help us out." Seph said as he walked over to the jackal and put his arm around his shoulder. "You wouldn't want us sleeping on the street after all." He said, smiling and trying to be convincing.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (May 9, 2019)

James took his drawings and his assassination schemes and tucked them away in his jacket. He walked out and saw Sab and her father leave. _"Great... they'll be staying somewhere nice though, I'll pull something out of the driver."_ He looked up and saw the pitbull, jackal, and fox bickering over how to get a place to sleep. He had enough money to get himself a ride and stay in whatever nice place the don was. If he got the whole crew in, that would raise way too much suspicion. He whistled at the three and spoke loudly.
"I can get y'all a taxi. I got 'nuff green to get y'all where y'all need to go. I ain't gonna let y'all sleep outside, not in this here rain an' cold."
He was making sure he could get his point across and maybe get some team morale up and get some bonding going. He knew if they wanted to execute well on this mission they would need to be one unit. He would have them taken to a different hotel, then get the driver to take him to where Sabrina (@Zenkiki ) would be staying.
(@Seph @JackJackal @Kylan Velpa )


----------



## JackJackal (May 9, 2019)

Seph said:


> Seph watched as the two of them drove away. "That real shows how much she values her bodyguard." Seph said before hearing the jackal call him a schmuck. "Huh, he's lucky that we're on the same team." Seph said as he turned away. He paced around for a bit while wondering how he was going to pay for the hotel. After a little bit, Kylan spoke up and asked if anyone would help him. "Well, as it turns out, I also have no money. So it would be great if one of you were willing to help us out." Seph said as he walked over to the jackal and put his arm around his shoulder. "You wouldn't want us sleeping on the street after all." He said, smiling and trying to be convincing.


jack wasn't fooled for a second but he decided to play along. "what you think I've got cash for this place? heh heh, buddy, I'm a thief. I don't buy I steal. besides, I don't exactly like company." he said with a smirk and took seph's arm of his shoulder with a simple brush



Captain TrashPanda said:


> James took his drawings and his assassination schemes and tucked them away in his jacket. He walked out and saw Sab and her father leave. _"Great... they'll be staying somewhere nice though, I'll pull something out of the driver."_ He looked up and saw the pitbull, jackal, and fox bickering over how to get a place to sleep. He had enough money to get himself a ride and stay in whatever nice place the don was. If he got the whole crew in, that would raise way too much suspicion. He whistled at the three and spoke loudly.
> "I can get y'all a taxi. I got 'nuff green to get y'all where y'all need to go. I ain't gonna let y'all sleep outside, not in this here rain an' cold."
> He was making sure he could get his point across and maybe get some team morale up and get some bonding going. He knew if they wanted to execute well on this mission they would need to be one unit. He would have them taken to a different hotel, then get the driver to take him to where Sabrina (@Zenkiki ) would be staying.
> (@Seph @JackJackal @Kylan Velpa )


"Thanks for the offer but I think I'll catch up with you guys later. I wanna look around first" he said and put on a fedora he had in his bag "don't worry about me. I'll find you when I'm done" he said then turned and bowed to them "また近いうちにお会いしましょう" (translation: see you soon) at that he turned and walked away


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (May 9, 2019)

JackJackal said:


> "Thanks for the offer but I think I'll catch up with you guys later. I wanna look around first" he said and put on a fedora he had in his bag "don't worry about me. I'll find you when I'm done" he said then turned and bowed to them "また近いうちにお会いしましょう" (translation: see you soon) at that he turned and walked away


"Whatever you say commando." He shook his head in confusion and looked to the other two, motioning for them to follow and hop in the car that was waiting. "Leggo! I wanna go sleep in a comfy bed. I'll get y'all somewhere to stay, G.I. Joe can do whatever the hell he's doing."


----------



## JackJackal (May 10, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> "Whatever you say commando." He shook his head in confusion and looked to the other two, motioning for them to follow and hop in the car that was waiting. "Leggo! I wanna go sleep in a comfy bed. I'll get y'all somewhere to stay, G.I. Joe can do whatever the hell he's doing."


"says the army man himself" he called back and walked to a nearby shopping area before he could hear James's response


----------



## Kylan Velpa (May 10, 2019)

Kylan made a mental note to avoid the thief whenever possible. He seemed only to care about himself and appeared to be very disagreeable.

"Thank you James, that's so kind of you...
I know it won't be much relative to how much you'll get paid, but I can pay it you back after the mission. With interest if you'd prefer."

He wanted to keep up a good reputation wherever possible, and repaying furs who lent money was just common decency.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (May 10, 2019)

Kylan Velpa said:


> "Thank you James, that's so kind of you... I know it won't be much relative to how much you'll get paid, but I can pay it you back after the mission. With interest if you'd prefer."


James looked to the fox and waved his paw. "Nah, it's all good. Imma cover y'all two (@Seph ) for the trip. No need fur payback."


----------



## Liseran Thistle (May 10, 2019)

Zach stretched his arms into the air. He slung the heavy briefcase over his shoulder. 

"I'm gonna go find some place to eat, all that talk of death and sushi made me hungry." He walked off, looking for any distinct shop that seemed like a food stop.


----------



## Seph (May 10, 2019)

"Well thank you James, I appreciate it." Seph said as he climbed into the car. "But,uh, where are we going anyway?" He asked James and Kylan.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (May 10, 2019)

Zach searched all around the terminal for any kind of food, only to come across a small stand that was being watched over by a short man in a greasy apron. 

"Do you sell sushi here?" He asked the man. He didn't speak japanese at all, but the vender understood sushi and served Zach a basic plate. Setting his breifcase down, and paying the man 5 dollars in cash, he began to eat while the others tried to figure out sleeping arrangements.


----------



## Zenkiki (May 11, 2019)

Sabrina and her father talked about things for a while before heading to bed. Once the morning came Sabrina got dressed in her casual wear and headed out onto the streets still carrying her pistol in her jacket. She headed into a small building and sat down in the corner waiting for the server to come. While she waited she looked out of the window and into the street, seeing so many furs walking around she couldnt help but guess what they were doing and how much they would know about this fur smugglers. A server came to her and she bowed back at the waiter. She ordered a rice ball and miso soup,  knowing what they were she felt it would be nice to have it again. After slowly sipping down the soup and eating the rice ball, Sabrina headed out and walked off towards the harbor, hoping to find some trace of the yacht they were after. 

The harbor was crowded and had the smell of fish everywhere as the harbor was a drop off point for many of the fishing vessels to load up the fish market.  She looks around the harbor looking at all of the ships and she noticed two larger ships docked over by the market. She having no other leads walks over there and strolls through the market looking at all the fish while working her way to the far side of the massive market.  She bumped into a wolf wearing a green shirt and looking at some fish (@Furrygameremopunk). She aplogied not wanting to make enemies with the locals not knowing who this wolf was. She continued after him and looked at the yacht that she saw. She started to look around the outside of it on the market side of the yacht and begins to take some mental notes of what she can see. She puts on a large hat to help hide her features as she looks into the crew that is walking on top entry zone. 5 people were walking to the top of the ship looking out over to the market. Knowing that she could barely see any of the other side of the ship or past this small zone on the ship there had to be many more on there.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (May 11, 2019)

The wolf looks at her "hey.... isn't your name Sabrina?" he says in a curious tone "and also.... don't bump into me, i can make your life a living hell" he follows you at a reasonable distance. he mutters under his breath "the hell is she doing here?"


----------



## JackJackal (May 11, 2019)

Jack wandered the market searching for someone he had known from a heist in his early days as a thief. They had been laying low for a few years but had resurfaced as a black market dealer. once he had reached a more barren side of the market Jack had no trouble spotting a group of 4 walking into an alley. He followed then quietly and watched to make sure he was following the right person. one person, presumably the dealer, wore a cloak to hide their face. the other 3 were all Tsushima leopard cat's (not leopards) and judging from their tones they weren't too happy. "あなたは私たちに4日以内に私たちの武器があると約束したそれは一週間されていると私たちは何も見たことがない!" the leader said in an angry tone. the dealer chuckled and shook their head speaking in a feminine voice "私はあなたに私に最初にお金を与える必要があると何度も何度も言った。しかし、あなたのグーンが現れたとき、私が見たのは偽造現金だけでした。だから今あなたがお金を持っていない限りあなたは私が私の気分を失う前に離れることができます" she threatened and turned to walk away. that tone was all Jack needed to hear to know that she was the one he was looking for. before he could come out of hiding the leader and his allies pulled out knives from their sleeves and chuckled. "あなたはあなたの詐欺の代金を払うでしょう," he said and they all approached the dealer slowly as she didn't have anywhere to run. that's when Jack came out and walked behind them with a smirk. "ええと," he called out getting their attention, "女性を一人にするのは丁寧ではありません。" one of the thugs growled and snapped at him "これはあなたの男の子には関係ありません！" the cloaked dealer sighed "You again? I don't need your help Jackal!' she said in annoyance. "Still mad at me Steph? I thought we were friends" Jack joked. the thugs took their chance and divided to attack them both. the leader went after Steph and the goons teamed on Jack. The fight didn't last long as both Steph and Jack had more experience than the felines. they ran away with bruises and cuts on them leaving the two 'friends' alone in the alley. "Heh heh. we still make a good team' Jack said smiling at Steph. she took off her cloak showing that she was a panda. a slim one to be precise. "What are you doing here? I thought we agreed we wouldn't see each other anymore," she said bitterly with her arms crossed. "Aww come on Steph. you can't seriously say you didn't miss me even a little." the jackal said with a smirk as she turned her back on him. "What do you want Jack?" she asked coldly. The young man sighed and got serious "I came here to ask a favor. I need some weapons. 2 pistols and 4 knives, and before you ask no I don't have any cash." he said making her scoff "Then you wasted your time." she tried to leave only for Jack to grab her shoulder. "Stephanie wait," he said and sighed, "I know you hate me. What I did to you back then is unforgivable...but I wouldn't have come looking for you just because I needed something." Stephanie listened but didn't turn to face him. "Steph...I want to start over. To go back to the old days when we were...," he paused and carefully held her hand, "together." Stephanie turned around looking at Jack in slight shock. Even after so many years she still remembered how rude Jack was back then. But now he seemed like a completely different man. "What do you say?" he asked now holding both her hands "Can I get a second chance?" In her mind, Stephanie was struggling to make a decision. She had hated Jack ever since they broke up after the incident but after so long she couldn't shake the aching feeling in her heart. Looking Jack in the eyes she could tell that his words were sincere and after a short moment, she smiled and nodded at him "Yeah...I think I can." she said making Jack smile warmly in joy. "Thank you." he said and gave her a quick hug before he asked, "now about those weapons?" she chuckled and rolled her eyes "meet me here at noon. I'll have them for you" she smiled and ran off without another word. Jack walked to a nearby hotel feeling happier than he has in a long time. He mended a bond he thought he lost for good and now he felt like he was closer than ever to finding his brother. for once he could finally sleep in peace. and he did just that.
(1st sentence: you promised us that you would have our order in 4 days. it's been a week and we've seen nothing!
2nd: I told you time and again that you had to pay me first. but when your goon came all I saw was counterfeit cash so unless you have it now you better leave before I lose my patience.
3rd:you will pay for deceiving us
4th and 5th: you know it's not polite to gang up on a lady
6th: this does not concern you boy)


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (May 11, 2019)

He keeps following the cat, i trip and make a loud thud on the ground, the cat could hear the gun fall out of my coat "dammit now she knows i'm here" He gets up and puts the gun in his pocket, he walks up to the cat "Sabrina you better stay away from us or we will use force to get you away, even if it means killing every.... last.... one of your so called "gang", we aren't scared of you"
(@Zenkiki )


----------



## Zenkiki (May 11, 2019)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> He keeps following the cat, i trip and make a loud thud on the ground, the cat could hear the gun fall out of my coat "dammit now she knows i'm here" He gets up and puts the gun in his pocket, he walks up to the cat "Sabrina you better stay away from us or we will use force to get you away, even if it means killing every.... last.... one of your so called "gang", we aren't scared of you"
> (@Zenkiki )


Sabrina hears a clank of metal as a gun dropped to the ground behind her. She bolted out into a corner of the market stalls that were still next to the docks. She laughs to herself at the wolf from how he said he would kill them all. "Good luck with that. How about to get on the ground and surrender then maybe I won't kill you." She leans out behind the stall a bit and points the pistol at his heart. "We both know I have the advantage here."


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (May 11, 2019)

The wolf knows he's at a loss here, he gets on his knees, he says "look... if you must then kill me now.. but if i must tell you something... they haven't been treating me as well as you'd think, i'm more of the brains for them, i had left a meeting a while ago to clear my head, i just... can't take having to deal with them anymore... I just can't get away from them and i want to." he takes out his gn and pushes it towards the cat "i just want to leave them, i wish i never had them take me off of the streets, they never treated me nice, everyone in that gang hated me, no matter how hard i tried to get them closer to you." The wolf just stays there "kill me if you must..."


----------



## Zenkiki (May 11, 2019)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> The wolf knows he's at a loss here, he gets on his knees, he says "look... if you must then kill me now.. but if i must tell you something... they haven't been treating me as well as you'd think, i'm more of the brains for them, i had left a meeting a while ago to clear my head, i just... can't take having to deal with them anymore... I just can't get away from them and i want to." he takes out his gn and pushes it towards the cat "i just want to leave them, i wish i never had them take me off of the streets, they never treated me nice, everyone in that gang hated me, no matter how hard i tried to get them closer to you." The wolf just stays there "kill me if you must..."


She grabbed his gun and put it in her jacket then asked for some rope or zip ties from some people and she eventually got a length of rope and used that to tie his wrists together to disarm his threat. She takes him off into a side street to get some privacy. "Why did you put up a tough man disguise if you break down and tell me you want to get away?"


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (May 11, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> She grabbed his gun and put it in her jacket then asked for some rope or zip ties from some people and she eventually got a length of rope and used that to tie his wrists together to disarm his threat. She takes him off into a side street to get some privacy. "Why did you put up a tough man disguise if you break down and tell me you want to get away?"


"it's just... look, i feel like they're trying to get rid of me and throw me on the streets, taking all of my money away.... i only joined to keep my family safe..."


----------



## pandepix (May 11, 2019)

Reggie finished the second drink quite hastily, and then a third and fourth. When he got up to use the restroom, his paw got hung up on the bar stool and he tripped, smashing his knee into the counter and his whole body crumpled to the floor. "God fucking damnit!" he exclaimed, while a few of the surrounding patrons chuckled at his demise. He sat on the floor for a moment, rubbing his knee, while his eyes began to water. _Ugh, I need to get home. Damn, what time is it? _he thought, as he pulled himself off the ground.
Reggie hobbled to the bathroom, relieved himself, and splashed some water on his face before washing his paws. He stood in the mirror for a moment, and drunkenly chuckled at himself and his appearance.
He was a mess, but could have been worse. He wasn't at such a low point anymore, being as at least he had Max and their plans, and a few new aquaintances from his involvement with Sabrina. Things were looking up.
He left the bathroom and tipped Buck the few spare cents he had jangling around in his pocket before leaving the speakeasy and making his way back to the apartment. His mind wandered to the others, currently in the air over him, heading to Japan and a slight pang of regret hit him as he wondered what it would have been like to travel with them as he drifted off to sleep.


----------



## Zenkiki (May 11, 2019)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> "it's just... look, i feel like they're trying to get rid of me and throw me on the streets, taking all of my money away.... i only joined to keep my family safe..."


She almost scoffs at the wolf hearing his response. "Well that's the same story that I heard a thousand times. Why dont you come back to my place and tell me about it then we can do something about it."


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (May 11, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> She almost scoffs at the wolf hearing his response. "Well that's the same story that I heard a thousand times. Why dont you come back to my place and tell me about it then we can do something about it."


The wolf responds hesitantly "ok"


----------



## Zenkiki (May 11, 2019)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> The wolf responds hesitantly "ok"


She grabs him and started to walk him back to a phone where she called her dad and 30 minutes later he was there walking around the corner. He grabs the ropes up wolf and tossed him over his shoulder carrying him like a sack of potatoes back to the room. Sabrina followed behind and once they got back to the room she shut the door and locked it while Shion dropped the wolf onto a sofa chair. "What were you doing at the market with my girl?"


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (May 11, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> She grabs him and started to walk him back to a phone where she called her dad and 30 minutes later he was there walking around the corner. He grabs the ropes up wolf and tossed him over his shoulder carrying him like a sack of potatoes back to the room. Sabrina followed behind and once they got back to the room she shut the door and locked it while Shion dropped the wolf onto a sofa chair. "What were you doing at the market with my girl?"


"i needed info about her next move with the gang... if i didn't... they'd kill my family... they have them somewhere i don't even know, i don't want to lose my wife and three kids... and i needed the money..." The wolf says nervously "i don't want to lose all i have left.. they took them before i knew it... they sent me a letter in the mail threatening to kill them if i didn't do as they say" the wolf pulls out a letter from his pocket that says what they were going to do to them


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (May 11, 2019)

Seph said:


> "Well thank you James, I appreciate it." Seph said as he climbed into the car. "But,uh, where are we going anyway?" He asked James and Kylan.


James got in and made room for the two. He frustratedly conveyed to the driver to take the three to the nearest hotel. "Welp, I was thinkin' I can get y'all a somewhat cheap place. I have... other crap to attend to. Imma stay somewerr close to town. Get the feel of this place."

He smiled at the pair as the cab pulled up to a two-story motel. It looked alright, not luxury but not a rat nest. James reached in his jacket and gave the bulldog (@Seph ) 100 dollars. "Now, you take this and get you and @Kylan Velpa a room. That should cover ya for as long as we're here." He reached across their laps and opened the door for them. He was in a slight rush, but didn't show it.


----------



## Seph (May 11, 2019)

Seph climbed out of the cab before turning back towards it. He leaned in before speaking, "Thank you James, I owe you one." Seph said before turning towards the hotel and walking inside. He didn't speak any Japanese so he just showed the money and pointed to where the rooms were. After a couple trys the clerk finally got it and showed Seph to where they would be staying and gave him the key. Seph thanked the clerk before sitting down on the bed. Seph thought about where Kylan was before deciding that he'd find his way to the room eventually. After a while of sitting, Seph laid down and eventually fell asleep.


----------



## Zenkiki (May 11, 2019)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> "i needed info about her next move with the gang... if i didn't... they'd kill my family... they have them somewhere i don't even know, i don't want to lose my wife and three kids... and i needed the money..." The wolf says nervously "i don't want to lose all i have left.. they took them before i knew it... they sent me a letter in the mail threatening to kill them if i didn't do as they say" the wolf pulls out a letter from his pocket that says what they were going to do to them


He reads it and tossed the paper back at the wolf who was still bound with the rope and then grabbed his knife, placing it under his chin. "Tell me why I shouldn't kill you for even touching my daughter? You have no information about them, you have no skills that I can see and you are are being hunted. So why shouldn't I cash in your head?"


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (May 11, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> He reads it and tossed the paper back at the wolf who was still bound with the rope and then grabbed his knife, placing it under his chin. "Tell me why I shouldn't kill you for even touching my daughter? You have no information about them, you have no skills that I can see and you are are being hunted. So why shouldn't I cash in your head?"


"i just want to see my family again... i'll do anything... i swear,all i wish is to be able to see my kids faces..." visible tears were in the Wolfs eyes, he had a necklace on, it had a picture of him and his family "that's all i wish to do... is see my family, again, i swear i'll do anything..."


----------



## JackJackal (May 11, 2019)

The next morning Jack went back to the alley and waited for Steph. as promised she had arrived with his weapons. 4 combat knives and 2 pistols. A ballester-molina, and a nambu type 14. "huh nice grab. where did you get these?" he asked her. "I never reveal my suppliers Jack. But what d you need these for?" she asked curiously "Can't say. But it's big I'll tell you that.' he said remembering what Sabrina told him on the plane. Steph sighed and handed him his weapons "Just be careful ok?" she said making Jack chuckle "Don't worry Steph. I'll be fine."He said and gave her a hug 'you try not to attract to many goons eh?" Jack joked and earned a punch in the shoulder from her "shut up you bonehead" she laughed and said good-bye to him as they broke off in separate paths


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (May 12, 2019)

Seph said:


> Seph climbed out of the cab before turning back towards it. He leaned in before speaking, "Thank you James, I owe you one." Seph said before turning towards the hotel and walking inside. He didn't speak any Japanese so he just showed the money and pointed to where the rooms were. After a couple trys the clerk finally got it and showed Seph to where they would be staying and gave him the key. Seph thanked the clerk before sitting down on the bed. Seph thought about where Kylan was before deciding that he'd find his way to the room eventually. After a while of sitting, Seph laid down and eventually fell asleep.


James slightly nodded but stayed quiet. If anything, he might need to bribe @Seph for the assassination.
Once @Kylan Velpa and Seph got out, James got the taxi driver to take him to where Sabrina and pops (@Zenkiki ) were staying. He saw how nice the place was and whistled a bit. He had only seen luxury places like this in ruins in Europe after being shelled. He got a single room on the upper floor, facing the opposite of the park and looking into downtown Tokyo. He immediately took his suit off and crashed into the bed, falling asleep almost instantly.

The next morning, he tried to wake up early so he could sit in the lobby, get some intel on the old cat. To his dismay, he woke up way too late. Sabrina was long gone. James went back and ate some breakfast, then went clothes shopping again. He bought a plain black suit, white shirt, and grey tie. He made sure his identity was hidden for when he struck. He went to his room and locked the door, scheming away for when he had his chance.


----------



## Kylan Velpa (May 12, 2019)

As Kylan stepped out of the cab, he looked around at the city. It was very bright and actually somewhat pretty...
Realising Seph had already gone inside, he quickly followed to try and catch up. He pointed to himself and then to Seph to try to indicate they were together. When this failed,  he tried making a linking gesture with his paws. The staff seemed to get the message and allowed him through.
Kylan was just in time to see Seph's back as he entered one of the rooms, and he tried the door to the left of it. It opened, and he found some keys on a shelf as he entered, presumably left there by Seph.
He locked the door, and climbed into one of the beds. He suddenly realised he couldn't be bothered to get up and undress, so he just lay there. And, rather uncharacteristically, he was asleep within ten minutes.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (May 12, 2019)

Zach managed to find a place to stay by asking the nice sushi vender, in english, where to sleep. Lucky enough for him, the vender knew what he wanted and pointed him out to a small hotel that was cheap and pleasant on the inside. Once he was in his room, he kicked the large trunk of medical supplies underneath the bed, and went to sleep immediately. He figured he'd try and hunt everyone else down in the morning.


----------



## Zenkiki (May 12, 2019)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> "i just want to see my family again... i'll do anything... i swear,all i wish is to be able to see my kids faces..." visible tears were in the Wolfs eyes, he had a necklace on, it had a picture of him and his family "that's all i wish to do... is see my family, again, i swear i'll do anything..."


He looked at sabrina to see what she wanted since it was her mission. "What do you want with him? Should I kill him and dispose of him or what?" Sabrina walks over and runs her gentle hand under his chin and pulled it to look at her. She stood there thinking and looking at him looking for something in him. She tosses his head to the side. "Keep him. We can use him to get on the ship. We will talk with the rest here and see what they want before letting this thug go." Shion grumbles a little, but grabbed him and dragged him into the closet, let out a hiss and then shut the door, keeping him stuck in there until the others got there. Sabrina headed back out to the lobby looking to see if anyone would be coming from their rooms. She assumed since the name of the place as visible on the taxi that they also got names here.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (May 12, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina headed back out to the lobby looking to see if anyone would be coming from their rooms. She assumed since the name of the place as visible on the taxi that they also got names here.


James put his pen down and stood up. He was still trying to find someway to catch the old cat off guard. He had heard a war story from a buddy that he assassinated an Austrian commander by sneaking to his tent when he was alone and shooting him in the head. If he could find her room, he could do the same...

He decided to head out and take a walk in downtown. He had only heard stories of this place, this island closed off from the world. He threw his American pinstripe suit and fedora on and walked to the lobby. He was about to go when he saw Sabrina (@Zenkiki ) standing in the lobby. He took his hat off and walked to her. He smiled and spoke humbly.
“Gud mornin’ ma’am. You doin’ alright this  fine mornin?”


----------



## Zenkiki (May 12, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> He decided to head out and take a walk in downtown. He had only heard stories of this place, this island closed off from the world. He threw his American pinstripe suit and fedora on and walked to the lobby. He was about to go when he saw Sabrina (@Zenkiki ) standing in the lobby. He took his hat off and walked to her. He smiled and spoke humbly.
> “Gud mornin’ ma’am.”


She was looking at a few couples walking out. The guy holding his arm out for the girl to grab onto and smiles seeing how peaceful everything was. She heard a familiar southern accent and turned to him. "Morning to you too." She looks around the lobby seeing if anyone else was coming but she realized no one else was. "Where is everyone at?"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (May 12, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> She was looking at a few couples walking out. The guy holding his arm out for the girl to grab onto and smiles seeing how peaceful everything was. She heard a familiar southern accent and turned to him. "Morning to you too." She looks around the lobby seeing if anyone else was coming but she realized no one else was. "Where is everyone at?"


“I dropped Seph and Kylan ‘bout a half mile down the road. Nice lil place, just didn’t want them here. Raise suspicions if we all high tail it back here if it gets hot. I got ‘nuff money to get me a room here though.” He smiled and looked around the lobby. “Nice place huh? Never seen anythin’ like it.” He was trying to get a conversation started with his new boss.


----------



## Zenkiki (May 12, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> “I dropped Seph and Kylan ‘bout a half mile down the road. Nice lil place, just didn’t want them here. Raise suspicions if we all high tail it back here if it gets hot. I got ‘nuff money to get me a room here though.” He smiled and looked around the lobby. “Nice place huh? Never seen anythin’ like it.” He was trying to get a conversation started with his new boss.


She nodded at him for having them gone to other places to stay, as it was a good idea. "I like it here. It's so calm and peaceful." She sits back down and looks around. "So... why did you come to Chicago in the first place?"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (May 12, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> She nodded at him for having them gone to other places to stay, as it was a good idea. "I like it here. It's so calm and peaceful." She sits back down and looks around. "So... why did you come to Chicago in the first place?"


He sat down in a chair next to her and sighed. “Heard about business, runnin alcohol up north. Memphis moonshine fell into anarchy and I couldn’t get a good paycheck. Factory job after factory job fell through. I scrapped some money and came up here. My plan was just find a damn job, something to survive on. Next thing you know, I see my war buddy, my brotha-from-anotha-motha @Wulf Canavar in the station and I’m layin’ down cartel memebers. Almighty God was lookin our for me... I struck gold gettin’ a job with you ma’am.”


----------



## Zenkiki (May 12, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> He sat down in a chair next to her and sighed. “Heard about business, runnin alcohol up north. Memphis moonshine fell into anarchy and I couldn’t get a good paycheck. Factory job after factory job fell through. I scrapped some money and came up here. My plan was just find a damn job, something to survive on. Next thing you know, I see my war buddy, my brotha-from-anotha-motha @Wulf Canavar in the station and I’m layin’ down cartel memebers. Almighty God was lookin our for me... I struck gold gettin’ a job with you ma’am.”


She looks at him as he tells his story and then leans forward in the chair a little. "Sounds rough. Though I think you'll get through it since Wulf is there watching over you."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (May 12, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> She looks at him as he tells his story and then leans forward in the chair a little. "Sounds rough. Though I think you'll get through it since Wulf is there watching over you."


“After the war, I just glad that I was home... I missed ol’ Rocky Top Tennessee. Imma make it here though cuz I have Wulf, but I have you too. I pull off what needs to be done, I can provide for my own. I can work an easy job and rest assured I’ve made my future smooth.” He looked to Sab and spoke with honest gratitude. “Thank you for givin’ me the opportunity of ma life. I won’t screw this up, I promise.”


----------



## Zenkiki (May 12, 2019)

She shi


Captain TrashPanda said:


> “After the war, I just glad that I was home... I missed ol’ Rocky Top Tennessee. Imma make it here though cuz I have Wulf, but I have you too. I pull off what needs to be done, I can provide for my own. I can work an easy job and rest assured I’ve made my future smooth.” He looked to Sab and spoke with honest gratitude. “Thank you for givin’ me the opportunity of ma life. I won’t screw this up, I promise.”


She shifted in her seat wanting to get more comfortable. She sat there listening to his story and appreciated the way he was saying he was owning up to his duties. "Thanks, I need people I can depend on. Especially with this new hostage I got in my room. I dont want to go back until I have everyone else here so we can learn from the wolf I have captured what he knows about this boat and its layout. Maybe I should just interrogate him now and then talk with everyone later, I dunno."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (May 13, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> She shifted in her seat wanting to get more comfortable. She sat there listening to his story and appreciated the way he was saying he was owning up to his duties. "Thanks, I need people I can depend on. Especially with this new hostage I got in my room. I dont want to go back until I have everyone else here so we can learn from the wolf I have captured what he knows about this boat and its layout. Maybe I should just interrogate him now and then talk with everyone later, I dunno."


James' ears perked up when she said she had a hostage. This was his chance to go to her room and get a layout, maybe see what the old cat was like. He adjusted himself and spoke in a humble tone. "If I may, would ya mind if I saw this 'hostage?' I might be able to get sumthin' out of 'em." He gave a small smile. "I might be a 'stupid hillbilly' but I can be brutal when I need to be."


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (May 13, 2019)

As the wolf waited in the room he started to worry more and more about his family, he just wanted to get all of this over, but he remembered what the cat had said, he had been sitting there for a while now, growing more and more worried about when someone is going to come down and get him.


----------



## Zenkiki (May 13, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James' ears perked up when she said she had a hostage. This was his chance to go to her room and get a layout, maybe see what the old cat was like. He adjusted himself and spoke in a humble tone. "If I may, would ya mind if I saw this 'hostage?' I might be able to get sumthin' out of 'em." He gave a small smile. "I might be a 'stupid hillbilly' but I can be brutal when I need to be."


She nodded a little. "Alright but I will be there with you. He seemed to want to talk weirdly. It might be a trap so I dont know if we cant take him at face value."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (May 13, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> She nodded a little. "Alright but I will be there with you. He seemed to want to talk weirdly. It might be a trap so I dont know if we cant take him at face value."


He kept a friendly look on his face, but he was rejoicing on the inside. This was his chance to get intel on the room.
"I understand. I've heard da typical, 'ooooh im scared and ill do anything to escape' bullshit. You wouldn't believe how many carpetbaggers and scalawags we caught in Memphis. Gawddamn yankee snitches, tryin' to bust us out." He chuckled a bit, then stood up. "I'll folluh you there ma'am, whenever you's ready of course."


----------



## Zenkiki (May 13, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> He kept a friendly look on his face, but he was rejoicing on the inside. This was his chance to get intel on the room.
> "I understand. I've heard da typical, 'ooooh im scared and ill do anything to escape' bullshit. You wouldn't believe how many carpetbaggers and scalawags we caught in Memphis. Gawddamn yankee snitches, tryin' to bust us out." He chuckled a bit, then stood up. "I'll folluh you there ma'am, whenever you's ready of course."


Sabrina glanced back over at him after turning her head to watch one more couple walk out and head into the busy street. "Alright, let's go." She waved her hand to him and then stood up and walked past the elevator door and waited for the elevator boy to raise them to the 9th floor out of 11. She tips him 500 yen and then walks back to her room and opened the door walking in. Shion was grinding his combat knife against a whet stone. He looks up hearing the door click up and sees her. He roughly speaks with a slight growl in his voice from it being dried. "Welcome back baby." She smiles at him and shuts the door then motions for James to sit down in her bed. Shion glares at the raccoon thinking his black eyes made him look more like a thief and not someone worthy of his time.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (May 13, 2019)

The wolf grew more and more nervous, he forgot he had the ships map plans in his pocket, he just continues to wait, the wolf mutters to himself "the things they could do to me... * hope I don't get it as bad as I think I am."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (May 13, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina glanced back over at him after turning her head to watch one more couple walk out and head into the busy street. "Alright, let's go." She waved her hand to him and then stood up and walked past the elevator door and waited for the elevator boy to raise them to the 9th floor out of 11. She tips him 500 yen and then walks back to her room and opened the door walking in. Shion was grinding his combat knife against a whet stone. He looks up hearing the door click up and sees her. He roughly speaks with a slight growl in his voice from it being dried. "Welcome back baby." She smiles at him and shuts the door then motions for James to sit down in her bed. Shion glares at the raccoon thinking his black eyes made him look more like a thief and not someone worthy of his time.


James took in every detail of the trip to the room. He made sure he knew it was the ninth floor and which room was hers. He walked in behind her and saw the old cat using the whetstone. He took his jacket off, revealing his shoulder holster over his shirt, then set it on the desk in the room. He sat on the bed and looked to see the old cat glaring at him. He rubbed his snout and spoke in a cold tone.
"What? You never seen a Southerner, Yankee?" He put some emphasis on 'yankee,' showing the sectional distaste he had for him. He knew this old feline was judging him like crazy because he was a raccoon and he was a country 'coon.


----------



## Seph (May 13, 2019)

Seph blinked awake, feeling very rested after the night. He looked over to where Kylan was sleeping and saw that he still was. Seph sat up and stretched his arms before getting up. He wiped the sleep out of his eyes and walked out of the room. He nodded to the clerk as he walked out of the door. He walked slowly down the street before realizing he had no idea where to go. 

"The taxi said something on it, just gotta find that building I guess." As Seph talked to himself, the locals around him started giving him weird looks and trying to walk away from him. "Huh." Seph said as he walked down the street and further into the city. After a while of searching, he finally saw a building that had a name similiar to the one on the taxi. "Damn, nice place." Seph said as he walked in and towards the front counter.


----------



## Zenkiki (May 13, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James took in every detail of the trip to the room. He made sure he knew it was the ninth floor and which room was hers. He walked in behind her and saw the old cat using the whetstone. He took his jacket off, revealing his shoulder holster over his shirt, then set it on the desk in the room. He sat on the bed and looked to see the old cat glaring at him. He rubbed his snout and spoke in a cold tone.
> "What? You never seen a Southerner, Yankee?" He put some emphasis on 'yankee,' showing the sectional distaste he had for him. He knew this old feline was judging him like crazy because he was a raccoon and he was a country 'coon.


He spat on the floor looking at the dirty 'coon. "You are a dirty disgusting little trash eater. You are lower than low and because of that you have no right to be here. If it wasnt her job I would shoot you a hundred times until you turn white." He sparks the stone trying to get a spark to fly at him as a taunt. Sabrina growls at them both. "Shut up, both of you. James, sit there and be quiet. Dad, mind your own business. I hired him so take my word for it, he will do his job. You dont like it leave. Go wait on the plane." Shion hisses under his breath having never been chewed out like that from her. He contemplated leaving but stayed wanting to see how she did on her job here. 
Sabrina opened the closet door and grabbed the wolf on his tricep and pulling him up to his feet and pushed him quicker than he could walk in to the chair where all three of them could see him. Sabrina loomed over his head. "Now let's start from the beginning. Who are you?"


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (May 13, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> He spat on the floor looking at the dirty 'coon. "You are a dirty disgusting little trash eater. You are lower than low and because of that you have no right to be here. If it wasnt her job I would shoot you a hundred times until you turn white." He sparks the stone trying to get a spark to fly at him as a taunt. Sabrina growls at them both. "Shut up, both of you. James, sit there and be quiet. Dad, mind your own business. I hired him so take my word for it, he will do his job. You dont like it leave. Go wait on the plane." Shion hisses under his breath having never been chewed out like that from her. He contemplated leaving but stayed wanting to see how she did on her job here.
> Sabrina opened the closet door and grabbed the wolf on his tricep and pulling him up to his feet and pushed him quicker than he could walk in to the chair where all three of them could see him. Sabrina loomed over his head. "Now let's start from the beginning. Who are you?"


The wolf takes a minute to respond "Names Midnight, i've been working with MS's gang for about 4 years for the safety of my family, and you guys said I might be useful? It might be true"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (May 13, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> He spat on the floor looking at the dirty 'coon. "You are a dirty disgusting little trash eater. You are lower than low and because of that you have no right to be here. If it wasnt her job I would shoot you a hundred times until you turn white." He sparks the stone trying to get a spark to fly at him as a taunt.


James acted scared of the sparks and laughed in the cat's face. "Please, you couldn't hit the broadside of a shack if you werr 10 feet away. Y'all yankees wanna act so big and tuff. Y'all live off my people's work, South runs the States. Keep the tuff act up, old man. Get you six feet deep faster then you can say Yankee-Doodle-Dandy. Not only that, yur daughter hired me. If she trusts a lowly trash-eater like me, maybe a lazy-ass glutton of a pussy-cat should trust me too."


Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina growls at them both. "Shut up, both of you. James, sit there and be quiet. Dad, mind your own business. I hired him so take my word for it, he will do his job. You dont like it leave. Go wait on the plane." Shion hisses under his breath having never been chewed out like that from her. He contemplated leaving but stayed wanting to see how she did on her job here.
> Sabrina opened the closet door and grabbed the wolf on his tricep and pulling him up to his feet and pushed him quicker than he could walk in to the chair where all three of them could see him. Sabrina loomed over his head. "Now let's start from the beginning. Who are you?"


James rolled his eyes and shook his head. _"Hard-headed grandpa... let's see if he survives the trip." _He watched as Sab yanked the wolf out and threw him onto the chair. He looked at him coldly, making sure he knew the company he was in.


Furrygameremopunk said:


> The wolf takes a minute to respond "Names Midnight, i've been working with MS's gang for about 4 years for the safety of my family, and you guys said I might be useful? It might be true"


"Midnight? What, your parents not like you or sumthin?" He looked to Sab. "Other than the fact he's MS, why y'all haul 'em in?"


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (May 13, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> "Midnight? What, your parents not like you or sumthin?" He looked to Sab. "Other than the fact he's MS, why y'all haul 'em in?"


"my wife and three kids... they were taken from me one morning with a note that basically told me to join them or they'd kill them in front of me, and they're keeping them god knows where... they were the only ones I had left, my youngest is only three too.... and I can't lose her, that's why i joined them, not that my families safety matters to you"


----------



## Zenkiki (May 13, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> "Midnight? What, your parents not like you or sumthin?" He looked to Sab. "Other than the fact he's MS, why y'all haul 'em in?"


She growls. "I brought him in because he could give us information, though I thought he would know when to hold his damn tongue. Guess not. It seems he makes up a story for everything rather than making us bleed him for the info." She grabs his neck and squeezes it. "Tell us what we want to know any ONLY what we want. Anymore and I'll hunt your family. Now what do you know of ms23?"


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (May 13, 2019)

The wolf stares at the cat "well, i know enough to the point where you'd need me to be able to get on the ship, i know the area of the ship and how heavily guarded it is" the wolf says to the cat


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (May 13, 2019)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> The wolf stares at the cat "well, i know enough to the point where you'd need me to be able to get on the ship, i know the area of the ship and how heavily guarded it is" the wolf says to the cat


"Yea? How do we know it ain't a set up? How do we know you haven't alerted your cartel bastards?" He stood up and flicked his tail a bit angrily. "I ain't a genius but I sure know bullshit when I see it."


----------



## Zenkiki (May 13, 2019)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> The wolf stares at the cat "well, i know enough to the point where you'd need me to be able to get on the ship, i know the area of the ship and how heavily guarded it is" the wolf says to the cat


She squeezed his throat a little tighter. "I know where the ship is so why does it matter how we get on? All I care about is numbers and locations."


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (May 13, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> She squeezed his throat a little tighter. "I know where the ship is so why does it matter how we get on? All I care about is numbers and locations."


"ok ok ok i can give you the numbers... and locations..." Midnight was starting to sweat a little from fear


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (May 13, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> She squeezed his throat a little tighter. "I know where the ship is so why does it matter how we get on? All I care about is numbers and locations."


"Whoa now boss, lemme try som-


Furrygameremopunk said:


> "ok ok ok i can give you the numbers... and locations..." Midnight was starting to sweat a little from fear


...k then. I was gonna try to crack the nut, no need for it now." He sat back down and looked to Sab and Midnight, waiting for the wolf to speak again.


----------



## Zenkiki (May 13, 2019)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> "ok ok ok i can give you the numbers... and locations..." Midnight was starting to sweat a little from fear


She doesnt let up on her pressure. Her weak build  being put to an advantage since few would expect her to be one of the most physical interrogators. "I'm waiting."


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (May 13, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> She doesnt let up on her pressure. Her weak build  being put to an advantage since few would expect her to be one of the most physical interrogators. "I'm waiting."


"ok... so there's 7 on the top deck and there's a sniper so you'll have to look out for him, there's 4 in the bridge plus the underboss,  i'd say about 7-9 people working under the ship which is acting as their drug warehouse... that's all of the info i have" Midnight let out a sigh "happy now?" The wolf said in a slightly annoyed tone


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (May 13, 2019)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> "ok... so there's 7 on the top deck and there's a sniper so you'll have to look out for him, there's 4 in the bridge plus the underboss,  i'd say about 7-9 people working under the ship which is acting as their drug warehouse... and the crate of girls are about to be sold in approximately 5 hours so i'd hurry if i were you" Midnight let out a sigh "happy now?" The wolf said in a slightly annoyed tone


James spoke up from the bed. "I'd respect boss-kitty if I were you hotshot. I think yur family's life hangs on it."


----------



## Zenkiki (May 13, 2019)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> "ok... so there's 7 on the top deck and there's a sniper so you'll have to look out for him, there's 4 in the bridge plus the underboss,  i'd say about 7-9 people working under the ship which is acting as their drug warehouse... and the crate of girls are about to be sold in approximately 5 hours so i'd hurry if i were you" Midnight let out a sigh "happy now?" The wolf said in a slightly annoyed tone





Captain TrashPanda said:


> James spoke up from the bed. "I'd respect boss-kitty if I were you hotshot. I think yur family's life hangs on it."




"Yup so you better behave. Now you said there was around 20 on the ship, yet I counted 12 on the deck when I was there so your info seems off."


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (May 13, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> "Yup so you better behave. Now you said there was around 20 on the ship, yet I counted 12 on the deck when I was there so your info seems off."


"I swear it's all of the info i have" The wolf started to get a little tense again "i'm not joking it's everything i can think of"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (May 13, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> "Yup so you better behave. Now you said there was around 20 on the ship, yet I counted 12 on the deck when I was there so your info seems off."





Furrygameremopunk said:


> "I swear it's all of the info i have" The wolf started to get a little tense again "i'm not joking it's everything i can think of"


He stood up and walked to Sab. "You mind if I get a crack at 'em?"


----------



## Zenkiki (May 13, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> He stood up and walked to Sab. "You mind if I get a crack at 'em?"


She let go of his head with a shove and then walked back to her bed. "Sure have a go."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (May 13, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> She let go of his head with a shove and then walked back to her bed. "Sure have a go."


He walked to him and looked down at him. He thought for a bit, then put a paw on his shoulder. "Son, you believe in mercy? You believe in second chances?"


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (May 13, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> He walked to him and looked down at him. He thought for a bit, then put a paw on his shoulder. "Son, you believe in mercy? You believe in second chances?"


The wolf looks at you "i've always believed in them.... just was never given any... second chances that is... why?"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (May 13, 2019)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> The wolf looks at you "i've always believed in them.... just was never given any... second chances that is... why?"


"Cause if you take this chance and you give us bad intel, and I see one uv my bruthers or sisters in arms die?" He looked down and spoke in a very angry tone towards the wolf. He pulled his Colt out and twirled it on his finger. "I personally will make sure your family doesn't get another chance at life. Am I clear?"


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 13, 2019)

Finally, the plane landed. It was raining outside and Gabriello took the time to put on his coat and hat before getting off. Once outside, he gathered his belongings and watch as Sabrina and her father took a cab and left. Then he noticed everyone discussing what they would do about their plans. He watched as the jackal walked off to explore Japan while everyone else was getting in the same cab. He walked over to the third cab and took it downtown and found a decent hotel that's 30 minutes away from everyone else. He checked into his room, took a shower, and head to bed. The next day, Gab got up and got dressed and decided to explore and shop.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (May 13, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> "Cause if you take this chance and you give us bad intel, and I see one uv my bruthers or sisters in arms die?" He looked down and spoke in a very angry tone towards the wolf. He pulled his Colt out and twirled it on his finger. "I personally will make sure your family doesn't get another chance at life. Am I clear?"


The wolf nods in agreement "you have my word, i swear on my own life that i'll give you accurate info" The wolf couldn't stop thinking that this was going to be the end of his life and his family's life if he had screwed this up "i swear on my god damned life"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (May 13, 2019)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> The wolf nods in agreement "you have my word, i swear on my own life that i'll give you accurate info" The wolf couldn't stop thinking that this was going to be the end of his life and his family's life if he had screwed this up "i swear on my god damned life"


He came around and squatted down a bit, making sure he was eye level with the wolf. "Then tell me the info again, word by word, and you better fuckin' hope it's accurate. Gotta make sure the shit yur givin' us ain't bein' made up." He gave a smile, but it wasn't friendly. It was one of asserting dominance. He coughed a bit, then spoke again. "Repeat your info for us again, and don't use Almighty God's name like that. He saved my ass more times then I can count." He stood up and holstered his gun, crossing his arms and awaiting his answer.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (May 13, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> He came around and squatted down a bit, making sure he was eye level with the wolf. "Then tell me the info again, word by word, and you better fuckin' hope it's accurate. Gotta make sure the shit yur givin' us ain't bein' made up." He gave a smile, but it wasn't friendly. It was one of asserting dominance. He coughed a bit, then spoke again. "Repeat your info for us again, and don't use Almighty God's name like that. He saved my ass more times then I can count." He stood up and holstered his gun, crossing his arms and awaiting his answer.


The wolf waited a few seconds, he spoke "there are 7 on the top deck like i said.... there is a sniper so do take care when walking around a tower opposite of the bridge building, 6 on the bridge plus the underboss... and in the warehouse about 8-10 men in there... that's all of the info i have i'm being honest"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (May 13, 2019)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> The wolf waited a few seconds, he spoke "there are 7 on the top deck like i said.... there is a sniper so do take care when walking around a tower opposite of the bridge building, 6 on the bridge plus the underboss... and in the warehouse about 8-10 men in there... that's all of the info i have i'm being honest"


He chuckled a bit and looked to Sab (@Zenkiki ) then looked back. "And yet she says there were 12 on deck. Your count don't add up." He turned to Sab and shook his head. "I'm done. He either givin' us chicken shit, or you might've miscounted the MS on the boat. Either way, I think I scared him shitless and made him compliant. Yer call now boss. You do this for a livin, you know what to trust and what not."


----------



## Zenkiki (May 14, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> He chuckled a bit and looked to Sab (@Zenkiki ) then looked back. "And yet she says there were 12 on deck. Your count don't add up." He turned to Sab and shook his head. "I'm done. He either givin' us chicken shit, or you might've miscounted the MS on the boat. Either way, I think I scared him shitless and made him compliant. Yer call now boss. You do this for a livin, you know what to trust and what not."


She looks at the wolf and then he father and thought for a moment. After a little thought she grabbed him by the arm and pulled him up. "He can stay in the closet until we find out if he is telling the truth or not. If he is then good, he shouldn't have an issue staying here if he is truly trying to hide from them. If he is lying then I'll kill him myself. I know dad 'el watch him." Shion scoffs a little at her remark. She ignored him and then put midnight back into the closet.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (May 14, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> She looks at the wolf and then he father and thought for a moment. After a little thought she grabbed him by the arm and pulled him up. "He can stay in the closet until we find out if he is telling the truth or not. If he is then good, he shouldn't have an issue staying here if he is truly trying to hide from them. If he is lying then I'll kill him myself. I know dad 'el watch him." Shion scoffs a little at her remark. She ignored him and then put midnight back into the closet.


He watched as she put the wolf back in the closet. He nodded in agreement, knowing she knew what she was doing. He heard her father scoff and resisted making a comment that he couldn’t take orders. He looked up at Sab from the bed and spoke. 
“So... what we do now?”


----------



## Zenkiki (May 15, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> He watched as she put the wolf back in the closet. He nodded in agreement, knowing she knew what she was doing. He heard her father scoff and resisted making a comment that he couldn’t take orders. He looked up at Sab from the bed and spoke.
> “So... what we do now?”


She turned around and walks over to the chair holding the map midnight had. "Now we plan and wait for the others. If you know where they are I'd go get them." She looks over the layout of the ship a little more looking at the room layouts. She talked to herself  in a quite whisper, as she ran her finger across a hallway. "Maybe.."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (May 15, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> She turned around and walks over to the chair holding the map midnight had. "Now we plan and wait for the others. If you know where they are I'd go get them." She looks over the layout of the ship a little more looking at the room layouts. She talked to herself  in a quite whisper, as she ran her finger across a hallway. "Maybe.."


He stood up quickly and nodded. “Yes’m. I’ll go get @Seph and @Kylan Velpa right away.” He walked out of the room, noting the number again for later, then headed to the elevator. He came out on the ground floor and walked back to the lobby, only to see Seph standing by the counter. He briefly smoothed his suit out, then spoke to the bulldog. 
“Mornin’ Seph. How ya doin’ this mornin?”


----------



## Seph (May 15, 2019)

Seph was trying to communicate with the clerk, unsuccessfully, for a while before he heard a familiar voice. He turned towards the voice and saw James. "Oh, hey there buddy." He said as he waved to the clerk before walking over. "I'm doing just fine, how about yourself?" He asked as he stood in front of James.


----------



## JackJackal (May 15, 2019)

Having gathered his items and checking out from the hotel he was in Jack found he had a new dilemma. He didn't know where to find the others. meaning he'd have to look at every hotel to find them. It took him a while but eventually, he walked into the lobby where both Seph and James were.


Captain TrashPanda said:


> He stood up quickly and nodded. “Yes’m. I’ll go get @Seph and @Kylan Velpa right away.” He walked out of the room, noting the number again for later, then headed to the elevator. He came out on the ground floor and walked back to the lobby, only to see Seph standing by the counter. He briefly smoothed his suit out, then spoke to the bulldog.
> “Mornin’ Seph. How ya doin’ this mornin?”





Seph said:


> Seph was trying to communicate with the clerk, unsuccessfully, for a while before he heard a familiar voice. He turned towards the voice and saw James. "Oh, hey there buddy." He said as he waved to the clerk before walking over. "I'm doing just fine, how about yourself?" He asked as he stood in front of James.


"Ah finally! I thought I was going to be searching all day for someone." He said with a smile


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (May 15, 2019)

Seph said:


> Seph was trying to communicate with the clerk, unsuccessfully, for a while before he heard a familiar voice. He turned towards the voice and saw James. "Oh, hey there buddy." He said as he waved to the clerk before walking over. "I'm doing just fine, how about yourself?" He asked as he stood in front of James.


"I'm doin' alright. Tryin' to get used to this crazy new country." He laughed a bit, then looked back at him. "My luck you show up. Sab sent me to find everyone for a lil' group meetin'. Any chance @Kylan Velpa followed ya?"


JackJackal said:


> Having gathered his items and checking out from the hotel he was in Jack found he had a new dilemma. He didn't know where to find the others. meaning he'd have to look at every hotel to find them. It took him a while but eventually, he walked into the lobby where both Seph and James were.
> "Ah finally! I thought I was going to be searching all day for someone." He said with a smile


He looked to the entrance and shook his head. "Man, my luck gets better every day. One more guy I ain't gonna have to track down in tha city." He walked to Jack and smiled. "How are ya this fine morning?"


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 15, 2019)

A half hour later, Gabriello is seen walking out of a postal office. He walked down the street towards the hotel buildings in hopes to find any of his colleagues.


----------



## Seph (May 15, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> "I'm doin' alright. Tryin' to get used to this crazy new country." He laughed a bit, then looked back at him. "My luck you show up. Sab sent me to find everyone for a lil' group meetin'. Any chance @Kylan Velpa followed ya?"



"Last time I saw him he was still sleeping." Seph said before hearing another familiar voice.



JackJackal said:


> Having gathered his items and checking out from the hotel he was in Jack found he had a new dilemma. He didn't know where to find the others. meaning he'd have to look at every hotel to find them. It took him a while but eventually, he walked into the lobby where both Seph and James were.
> 
> 
> "Ah finally! I thought I was going to be searching all day for someone." He said with a smile



"Hello there." Seph said to Jackal. "How you doing buddy?"he asked the Jackal


----------



## Liseran Thistle (May 15, 2019)

Zach woke up early from his stay in the hotel, and looked around for the rest of the team. He asked around town, hoping to find anyone who knew what he was saying, until he ran into the sushi vender from last night. He pointed him in the direction of a big, fancy hotel, and Zach made his way over to it, hoping to find the others.


----------



## Kylan Velpa (May 15, 2019)

Kylan took a while to wake up. He had been dreaming about.... something... or other? It had been good. Something peaceful to do with water.
He drowsily climbed off the bed, realising he was still fully clothed from last night.
"Morning Seph" he said.
He waited...
_Oh shit, _he thought to himself. If only there was a clock around.... He decided to move out. There may be some searching involved.
He tried to reason for a moment, to get something to go on. If everyone was meeting at the hotel Sabrina was staying in, then he would be looking for something fancy, right? But then again, it was a somewhat hidden operation that may require a slightly less conspicuous approach.
He resolved to travel left up the road and try both the really exquisite hotels and the really dilapidated ones.
The first one had a smell so bad you could taste it, and a roof so low it hurt his ears to spend time there. He figured this was too far from classy to be the right place.
Luckily the hotel wasn't too far offset so the next hotel happened to be the right one. _Very classy indeed..._
He saw a few familiar faces in the lobby.
"Hello James" he called out, "I'm not late am I? Have you all been waiting for me?"
(@Captain TrashPanda)


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (May 15, 2019)

Kylan Velpa said:


> Kylan took a while to wake up. He had been dreaming about.... something... or other? It had been good. Something peaceful to do with water.
> He drowsily climbed off the bed, realising he was still fully clothed from last night.
> "Morning Seph" he said.
> He waited...
> ...





Liseran Thistle said:


> Zach woke up early from his stay in the hotel, and looked around for the rest of the team. He asked around town, hoping to find anyone who knew what he was saying, until he ran into the sushi vender from last night. He pointed him in the direction of a big, fancy hotel, and Zach made his way over to it, hoping to find the others.


James looked to see Kylan calling and then Zach following in. _"Divine intervention musta brought them all here... Imma take 'em up for the all hands." _He walked to Kylan as @Seph and @JackJackal talked a bit.
"Nah, you ain't late. I was just about to look fur you. Boss wants a lil group meetin' upstairs. We just waitin' for Gab (@HopeTLioness ) now. Imma send y'all up, then go find him. He'll be around herr somewhere." 
He then put his paw to his mouth, whistling a sharp whistle to get the crew's attention. Once he made sure everyone was looking, he walked to the elevator and motioned for them to follow.


----------



## JackJackal (May 15, 2019)

Seph said:


> "Hello there." Seph said to Jackal. "How you doing buddy?"he asked the Jackal


"Never better!" he said stretching a bit "I'm well rested and ready to go!"



Captain TrashPanda said:


> He then put his paw to his mouth, whistling a sharp whistle to get the crew's attention. Once he made sure everyone was looking, he walked to the elevator and motioned for them to follow.


hearing the whistle Jack turned and nodded when James motioned em to go "Looks like we're not wasting any time here"


----------



## Seph (May 15, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James looked to see Kylan calling and then Zach following in. _"Divine intervention musta brought them all here... Imma take 'em up for the all hands." _He walked to Kylan as @Seph and @JackJackal talked a bit.
> "Nah, you ain't late. I was just about to look fur you. Boss wants a lil group meetin' upstairs. We just waitin' for Gab (@HopeTLioness ) now. Imma send y'all up, then go find him. He'll be around herr somewhere."
> He then put his paw to his mouth, whistling a sharp whistle to get the crew's attention. Once he made sure everyone was looking, he walked to the elevator and motioned for them to follow.


Seph heard the whistle and turned towards the source. He saw James motion for him and he nodded before walking into the elevator.


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 15, 2019)

As he walk,  he suddenly becomes hungry. Since he haven't had breakfast yet, he decided to find a place to eat. He came up to a small food venue and decided to order a meal from there. Unbeknownst to him, he's across the street from the hotel where the others are meeting Sabrina for the meeting.


----------



## Kylan Velpa (May 16, 2019)

Kylan watched as James gave an almighty whistle. He noticed it turned a few other heads as well, but ignored them.
He followed James and the others into the elevator.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (May 16, 2019)

Zach heard the whistle, and spotted everyone standing around in the lobby. 

"I guess I got lucky again, otherwise I don't know how I would've found any of you." He admitted. "So where we off to next?"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (May 16, 2019)

Once the crew formed at the elevator, he got everyone on and told the elevator boy to send them to the 9th floor. He looked to @Seph and spoke up.
"Her room is 916, right side of da hall. You lead the way and get there, I gotta go find Gab (@HopeTLioness ) then I be up shortly." He watched them as the doors closed, then turned around and headed outside into the bustling Tokyo air. He put his fedora on, then looked around, hoping Gab was near. He looked and saw small venue ahead. 
He hightailed it across the street and hopped on the sidewalk. He came to the vendor and got a small thing of coffee which ended up tasting like dirty water. He swallowed it and looked around, seeing Gab eating something about 10 feet from him. He only shook his head, knowing he was extremely lucky. He came over and spoke as he was eating. 
"Mornin' Gab. Gettin' a mid mornin' snack?"


----------



## Seph (May 16, 2019)

Seph looked surprised at first but nodded to James as he left. "9th floor huh? I've never even been that high up before." Seph said to himself as the elevator went up. Eventually they arrived at the 9th floor. Seph motioned for the others to follow as he walked out into the hall. He looked around at all the doors on the right side before finding 916. He knocked at the door and waited for an answer.


----------



## Zenkiki (May 16, 2019)

Seph said:


> Seph looked surprised at first but nodded to James as he left. "9th floor huh? I've never even been that high up before." Seph said to himself as the elevator went up. Eventually they arrived at the 9th floor. Seph motioned for the others to follow as he walked out into the hall. He looked around at all the doors on the right side before finding 916. He knocked at the door and waited for an answer.


Sabrina looks out the eye hole and sees the pitbull that was supposed to be her bodyguard and then opened the door and ushered everyone in. The room had a decently open area in the main room since they were in a deluxe room. The door from the hallway lead into the open meeting room with a few cushion seats around and a small table 6 inches off the ground and floor pads meant to be used when you ate the the table. Shion was down the other hall that lead to the bedroom and the closet that Midnight was still in. Sabrina motioned for everyone to come to the meeting room with the dining table.


----------



## Seph (May 16, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina looks out the eye hole and sees the pitbull that was supposed to be her bodyguard and then opened the door and ushered everyone in. The room had a decently open area in the main room since they were in a deluxe room. The door from the hallway lead into the open meeting room with a few cushion seats around and a small table 6 inches off the ground and floor pads meant to be used when you ate the the table. Shion was down the other hall that lead to the bedroom and the closet that Midnight was still in. Sabrina motioned for everyone to come to the meeting room with the dining table.


As Seph walked in he squinted at the dinner table. "Man, I'm too tall these days." Seph said as he walked in. He walked into the room and stood in the corner of the room, not knowing where to sit down.


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 16, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Once the crew formed at the elevator, he got everyone on and told the elevator boy to send them to the 9th floor. He looked to @Seph and spoke up.
> "Her room is 916, right side of da hall. You lead the way and get there, I gotta go find Gab (@HopeTLioness ) then I be up shortly." He watched them as the doors closed, then turned around and headed outside into the bustling Tokyo air. He put his fedora on, then looked around, hoping Gab was near. He looked and saw small venue ahead.
> He hightailed it across the street and hopped on the sidewalk. He came to the vendor and got a small thing of coffee which ended up tasting like dirty water. He swallowed it and looked around, seeing Gab eating something about 10 feet from him. He only shook his head, knowing he was extremely lucky. He came over and spoke as he was eating.
> "Mornin' Gab. Gettin' a mid mornin' snack?"



Gabriello had ordered a bowl of rice with jako on top and started eating. He was enjoying his meal when James came up to greet him. He swallowed his food before he spoke. "Good morning. And yes, I'm trying out these jako, which are these tiny fishes. They're good. How are you?"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (May 17, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello had ordered a bowl of rice with jako on top and started eating. He was enjoying his meal when James came up to greet him. He swallowed his food before he spoke. "Good morning. And yes, I'm trying out these jako, which are these tiny fishes. They're good. How are you?"


"I'm doin' alright. Gettin' used to this place slowly." He looked at the coffee he had bought and threw it away, then looked back to Gab. 
"I's about ta come lookin' for ya. Lucky me you already here, Sab wants an all hands meetin' in her hotel room to discuss plans. Whenever you finish that, imma lead you back 'cross the street and we'll head up to her room."


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 17, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> "I'm doin' alright. Gettin' used to this place slowly." He looked at the coffee he had bought and threw it away, then looked back to Gab.
> "I's about ta come lookin' for ya. Lucky me you already here, Sab wants an all hands meetin' in her hotel room to discuss plans. Whenever you finish that, imma lead you back 'cross the street and we'll head up to her room."



"Oh, alright. "
Several minutes later, Gabriello finished his meal and gave the bowl back to the vendor. He then turned to James and sighed.  "That was good. I am ready James. Please lead the way."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (May 17, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> "Oh, alright. "
> Several minutes later, Gabriello finished his meal and gave the bowl back to the vendor. He then turned to James and sighed.  "That was good. I am ready James. Please lead the way."


He nodded and waited for a break in traffic before sprinting with Gab across the street. Once they got to the hotel, he and Gab took the elevator to the ninth floor and James led him to the door. He knocked and waited for Sab (@Zenkiki ) to let them in.


----------



## Zenkiki (May 17, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> He nodded and waited for a break in traffic before sprinting with Gab across the street. Once they got to the hotel, he and Gab took the elevator to the ninth floor and James led him to the door. He knocked and waited for Sab (@Zenkiki ) to let them in.


Sabrina had just sat down with everyone else in their seats when the knock came she sighs a little thinking it is a maid but when she saw it was James and Gabriello she opened the door and lead them into the room. "Have a seat with everyone else." The others were all sitting down around the table to on the couch surrounding the small table.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (May 17, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina had just sat down with everyone else in their seats when the knock came she sighs a little thinking it is a maid but when she saw it was James and Gabriello she opened the door and lead them into the room. "Have a seat with everyone else." The others were all sitting down around the table to on the couch surrounding the small table.


"Yes'm." He walked in and squeezed in on the couch between @Kylan Velpa and @Seph , leaning forward to save space. "Fellas." He gave a warm smile, then waited for Sab (@Zenkiki ) to brief them.


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 17, 2019)

Gabriello followed James to the hotel room door and waited by his side as he knocks.  Then Sabrina answered the door and let them in. He nod his head to her as he steps into the room. "Good morning, ma'am. Everyone. " Then he walked over to where everyone is sitting and found a spot to sit. He adjusted himself in his seat and waited for the meeting to begin.


----------



## Zenkiki (May 17, 2019)

The white feline kneeled down at the table with the map of the ship rolled out covering half of the table. Her blue and golden eyes look over each person individually before beginning anything. Once she had the attention of everyone she looks at Gabriello, "Where is Rimna? Did Kodi take him to New York?" She rolls her eyes seeing kodi as more of an asshole that he already made himself, by constantly pulling Rimna to do things even if he didn't want to. She focuses back on the task at hand after getting confirmation about the monkey leaving. "Well... that cuts us one man short, though he wasn't doing much on the plane anyways so that wont really affect anything here, but is does suck a little that he left early." She looks at the paper and then pointed to the top deck of the boat which is a total of four decks, the top level which had a small building for a bridge as well as some extra rooms for storage. "Here is the bridge, I would assume the under-boss we want is there, if not then we'll have to tear the ship apart to find him." She looks at Wulf (@Wulf Canavar) and James (@Captain TrashPanda) "You two will be with me and Seph (@Seph) as we work our way to clear the bridge tower. Gabe, and Jack (@HopeTLioness and @JackJackal) You two will work on clearing out a smaller building on the back of the boat. I have intel that there could be an assassin there so I would need him taken care of before the four of us get to the bridge." She looks at Kylan and Zach.(@Kylan Velpa and @Liseran Thistle) "I need the two of you on standby in case anything goes wrong, Zach... you are in charge of getting anyone of us out if we are hurt or caring for any one else on the ship that surrenders or we find." She slides down to the second story of the main building that was a long corridor with 10 rooms 5 on each side and a walkway on the outside, a stair way  up on the front side and the down stairs on the back of the boat, as well as a few room for the building at the bottom of the boat. "This here is where I would assume the assassin is if there even is one." She then pointed to the main floor. "I saw the ramp onto the ship here in the middle and it had a few men watching over it. As for what is here not much that I can see, but that don't mean anything. Keep your guard on the boat." There was a hatch in the front of the boat that was leading down stairs. "Down there is a storage room so after we clear the upper floors I want to go down there and see what else we can find. I dont have a solid count on how many is there, but I counted 12 men when I walked over to it this morning. I have a hostage there that says there was less there so I dont know how many are there for sure. I would assume 20 plus."


----------



## JackJackal (May 17, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> The white feline kneeled down at the table with the map of the ship rolled out covering half of the table. Her blue and golden eyes look over each person individually before beginning anything. Once she had the attention of everyone she looks at Gabriello, "Where is Rimna? Did Kodi take him to New York?" She rolls her eyes seeing kodi as more of an asshole that he already made himself, by constantly pulling Rimna to do things even if he didn't want to. She focuses back on the task at hand after getting confirmation about the monkey leaving. "Well... that cuts us one man short, though he wasn't doing much on the plane anyways so that wont really affect anything here, but is does suck a little that he left early." She looks at the paper and then pointed to the top deck of the boat which is a total of four decks, the top level which had a small building for a bridge as well as some extra rooms for storage. "Here is the bridge, I would assume the under-boss we want is there, if not then we'll have to tear the ship apart to find him." She looks at Wulf (@Wulf Canavar) and James (@Captain TrashPanda) "You two will be with me and Seph (@Seph) as we work our way to clear the bridge tower. Gabe, and Jack (@HopeTLioness and @JackJackal) You two will work on clearing out a smaller building on the back of the boat. I have intel that there could be an assassin there so I would need him taken care of before the four of us get to the bridge." She looks at Kylan and Zach.(@Kylan Velpa and @Liseran Thistle) "I need the two of you on standby in case anything goes wrong, Zach... you are in charge of getting anyone of us out if we are hurt or caring for any one else on the ship that surrenders or we find." She slides down to the second story of the main building that was a long corridor with 10 rooms 5 on each side and a walkway on the outside, a stair way  up on the front side and the down stairs on the back of the boat, as well as a few room for the building at the bottom of the boat. "This here is where I would assume the assassin is if there even is one." She then pointed to the main floor. "I saw the ramp onto the ship here in the middle and it had a few men watching over it. As for what is here not much that I can see, but that don't mean anything. Keep your guard on the boat." There was a hatch in the front of the boat that was leading down stairs. "Down there is a storage room so after we clear the upper floors I want to go down there and see what else we can find. I dont have a solid count on how many is there, but I counted 12 men when I walked over to it this morning. I have a hostage there that says there was less there so I dont know how many are there for sure. I would assume 20 plus."


Jack chuckled. "Assasin on assasin huh? Alright I'm game." He smirked then asked "you sure you want the big guy with me? I mean I respect your plan it's just I can handle myself."


----------



## Zenkiki (May 17, 2019)

JackJackal said:


> Jack chuckled. "Assasin on assasin huh? Alright I'm game." He smirked then asked "you sure you want the big guy with me? I mean I respect your plan it's just I can handle myself."


Sabrina nodded, "Yes as I would rather ensure that this is more likely to succeed. I want everyone dead or captured, having twice as many people going by themselves is better and safer. I know you could get to the top by yourself fairly easily, but I want to be safe."


----------



## JackJackal (May 17, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina nodded, "Yes as I would rather ensure that this is more likely to succeed. I want everyone dead or captured, having twice as many people going by themselves is better and safer. I know you could get to the top by yourself fairly easily, but I want to be safe."


"Ok then. And dont worry about weapons for me. I got my own yesterday." He said patting his bag


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (May 17, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> The white feline kneeled down at the table with the map of the ship rolled out covering half of the table. Her blue and golden eyes look over each person individually before beginning anything. Once she had the attention of everyone she looks at Gabriello, "Where is Rimna? Did Kodi take him to New York?" She rolls her eyes seeing kodi as more of an asshole that he already made himself, by constantly pulling Rimna to do things even if he didn't want to. She focuses back on the task at hand after getting confirmation about the monkey leaving. "Well... that cuts us one man short, though he wasn't doing much on the plane anyways so that wont really affect anything here, but is does suck a little that he left early." She looks at the paper and then pointed to the top deck of the boat which is a total of four decks, the top level which had a small building for a bridge as well as some extra rooms for storage. "Here is the bridge, I would assume the under-boss we want is there, if not then we'll have to tear the ship apart to find him." She looks at Wulf (@Wulf Canavar) and James (@Captain TrashPanda) "You two will be with me and Seph (@Seph) as we work our way to clear the bridge tower. Gabe, and Jack (@HopeTLioness and @JackJackal) You two will work on clearing out a smaller building on the back of the boat. I have intel that there could be an assassin there so I would need him taken care of before the four of us get to the bridge." She looks at Kylan and Zach.(@Kylan Velpa and @Liseran Thistle) "I need the two of you on standby in case anything goes wrong, Zach... you are in charge of getting anyone of us out if we are hurt or caring for any one else on the ship that surrenders or we find." She slides down to the second story of the main building that was a long corridor with 10 rooms 5 on each side and a walkway on the outside, a stair way  up on the front side and the down stairs on the back of the boat, as well as a few room for the building at the bottom of the boat. "This here is where I would assume the assassin is if there even is one." She then pointed to the main floor. "I saw the ramp onto the ship here in the middle and it had a few men watching over it. As for what is here not much that I can see, but that don't mean anything. Keep your guard on the boat." There was a hatch in the front of the boat that was leading down stairs. "Down there is a storage room so after we clear the upper floors I want to go down there and see what else we can find. I dont have a solid count on how many is there, but I counted 12 men when I walked over to it this morning. I have a hostage there that says there was less there so I dont know how many are there for sure. I would assume 20 plus."


James listened and nodded, looking to @Wulf Canavar and mouthing, "Just like old times." He had a small smile, knowing his old Lewis Gun would see plenty of action. He listened on as she explained the rest of the plan to them. He began to think though on the battle plan as she told Kylan and Zack they were the bench warmers. Most likely he'd want him and Wulf leading the charge, with @Seph protecting the boss from the back. Once she finished, he nodded in satisfaction. 
"Sounds like a helluva plan ma'am. A good one at that." He popped his knuckles then looked back to Wulf, a funny smile on his face.
"Aye bruh, you remember that god-awful uniform they gave us? I brought it." He laughed a bit, then looked back up at his family-in-arms. "They gonna get some army lead when we strike, that fur sure."


----------



## Seph (May 17, 2019)

"I like this plan." Seph said nodding. As he thought about the plan, he thought about how equipped he was for this fight. He came to the conclusion that his fists would definitely not be enough to deal with the threat. "Oh yeah, boss, I'd like a gun if you have any extras." Seph said to Sabrina.


----------



## Zenkiki (May 17, 2019)

Seph said:


> "I like this plan." Seph said nodding. As he thought about the plan, he thought about how equipped he was for this fight. He came to the conclusion that his fists would definitely not be enough to deal with the threat. "Oh yeah, boss, I'd like a gun if you have any extras." Seph said to Sabrina.


She looks at him. "Yeah I got a few rifles and handguns in my room we can go get once we are done here."


----------



## Seph (May 17, 2019)

"Thank you." Seph said before sitting back and looking around the room at the crew. _This'll be easy _he concluded in his head.


----------



## Kylan Velpa (May 18, 2019)

Kylan just sat there and nodded slightly. He knew that Sabrina would direct him and Zach to where they needed to be. His job was pretty much what he'd wanted and expected so that was a good thing. 

He made sure that he kept a bit of a mental note as to what everyone else was doing. It gave him some comfort to be able to mentally place them around the ship a little for some reason.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (May 18, 2019)

Zach stared at the map, taking it all in. "Well at least I've got an assistant. I don't think I could tug a giant Racoon by myself." He patted the suit case by his side, before turning to @Kylan Velpa, "You know anything about first aid?" He asked.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (May 18, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Zach stared at the map, taking it all in. "Well at least I've got an assistant. I don't think I could tug a giant Racoon by myself." He patted the suit case by his side, before turning to @Kylan Velpa, "You know anything about first aid?" He asked.


James looked at Zach and gritted his teeth at his remark. "You got somethin' to say scalawag?" He felt as if this annoying, arrogant fox was trying to hit him with a low blow.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (May 18, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James looked at Zach and gritted his teeth at his remark. "You got somethin' to say scalawag?" He felt as if this annoying, arrogant fox was trying to hit him with a low blow.



Zach chuckled. "I'm not saying nothing. Just that I'm very small and you're very big. I can barely drag this big suit case around with me."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (May 18, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Zach chuckled. "I'm not saying nothing. Just that I'm very small and you're very big. I can barely drag this big suit case around with me."


He looked to @Kylan Velpa and spoke in a slightly cold tone.
"I go down Kylan, please make sure this cut-and-run bastard don't lay a paw on me. I trust y'all with my life, 'cept him." He waved his paw at Zach, not even looking at him. "Spineless sap here for tha dough..."
It was obvious he had tension with the fox, him dealing backhanded insults and his "I-survived-a-shotgun-shell-to-the-chest" story had worn out James' patience.


----------



## Kylan Velpa (May 18, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Zach stared at the map, taking it all in. "Well at least I've got an assistant. I don't think I could tug a giant Racoon by myself." He patted the suit case by his side, before turning to @Kylan Velpa, "You know anything about first aid?" He asked.


"Heh. Barely. I know hardly anything about it. Perhaps you could run me through the very basics if we get a moment?" He said. He did want to be of all the help he could. And although he couldn't heal anyone currently, he liked the idea of partaking in the opposite of violence.



Captain TrashPanda said:


> He looked to @Kylan Velpa and spoke in a slightly cold tone.
> "I go down Kylan, please make sure this cut-and-run bastard don't lay a paw on me. I trust y'all with my life, 'cept him." He waved his paw at Zach, not even looking at him. "Spineless sap here for tha dough..."


He glanced nervously at Zach, not wanting to take sides or offend anybody. He decided to go with a somewhat neutral but obliging response. "I'll do what I can, I guess..."


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 18, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> The white feline kneeled down at the table with the map of the ship rolled out covering half of the table. Her blue and golden eyes look over each person individually before beginning anything. Once she had the attention of everyone she looks at Gabriello, "Where is Rimna? Did Kodi take him to New York?"



Gabriello nod to her. "Yes, ma'am. Rimna gave his condolences for not continuing with us."




Zenkiki said:


> She rolls her eyes seeing kodi as more of an asshole that he already made himself, by constantly pulling Rimna to do things even if he didn't want to. She focuses back on the task at hand after getting confirmation about the monkey leaving. "Well... that cuts us one man short, though he wasn't doing much on the plane anyways so that wont really affect anything here, but is does suck a little that he left early." She looks at the paper and then pointed to the top deck of the boat which is a total of four decks, the top level which had a small building for a bridge as well as some extra rooms for storage. "Here is the bridge, I would assume the under-boss we want is there, if not then we'll have to tear the ship apart to find him." She looks at Wulf (@Wulf Canavar) and James (@Captain TrashPanda) "You two will be with me and Seph (@Seph) as we work our way to clear the bridge tower. Gabe, and Jack (@HopeTLioness and @JackJackal) You two will work on clearing out a smaller building on the back of the boat. I have intel that there could be an assassin there so I would need him taken care of before the four of us get to the bridge." She looks at Kylan and Zach.(@Kylan Velpa and @Liseran Thistle) "I need the two of you on standby in case anything goes wrong, Zach... you are in charge of getting anyone of us out if we are hurt or caring for any one else on the ship that surrenders or we find." She slides down to the second story of the main building that was a long corridor with 10 rooms 5 on each side and a walkway on the outside, a stair way up on the front side and the down stairs on the back of the boat, as well as a few room for the building at the bottom of the boat. "This here is where I would assume the assassin is if there even is one." She then pointed to the main floor. "I saw the ramp onto the ship here in the middle and it had a few men watching over it. As for what is here not much that I can see, but that don't mean anything. Keep your guard on the boat." There was a hatch in the front of the boat that was leading down stairs. "Down there is a storage room so after we clear the upper floors I want to go down there and see what else we can find. I dont have a solid count on how many is there, but I counted 12 men when I walked over to it this morning. I have a hostage there that says there was less there so I dont know how many are there for sure. I would assume 20 plus."



He listened carefully as he looked over the map of the ship. When she mentioned that he would be paired up with the jackal, he nod to her. "Yes, ma'am." He then listen on the convo Jack (@JackJackal ) and Sabrina. He turned his attention to the jackal. " I assure you that I will not let anyone harm you nor get in the way of the mission. I'm merely there to assist. If you like, you can handle the assassin while I take care of the rest."


----------



## JackJackal (May 18, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello nod to her. "Yes, ma'am. Rimna gave his condolences for not continuing with us."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"hey hey hey. I appreciate the thought big guy but I think I can handle an amateur assassin." Jack said with a cocky smile. "Besides. it might be better to take him hostage rather than straight up kill him. most assassins try to gather as much info on their employers as they can so they know what to expect in case of betrayal. He might know more than any of the grunts or the underboss even." Jack said this only because he had a feeling that he could get his answers from the assassin rather than try and get to one of the grunts before they were killed


----------



## Liseran Thistle (May 18, 2019)

Kylan Velpa said:


> "Heh. Barely. I know hardly anything about it. Perhaps you could run me through the very basics if we get a moment?" He said. He did want to be of all the help he could. And although he couldn't heal anyone currently, he liked the idea of partaking in the opposite of violence.
> 
> 
> He glanced nervously at Zach, not wanting to take sides or offend anybody. He decided to go with a somewhat neutral but obliging response. "I'll do what I can, I guess..."



Zach patted him on the shoulder. "Don't worry about it, I'll explain a few things while we're waiting for them outside."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (May 18, 2019)

JackJackal said:


> "Hey hey hey. I appreciate the thought big guy but I think I can handle an amateur assassin." Jack said with a cocky smile. "Besides. it might be better to take him hostage rather than straight up kill him. most assassins try to gather as much info on their employers as they can so they know what to expect in case of betrayal. He might know more than any of the grunts or the underboss even." Jack said this only because he had a feeling that he could get his answers from the assassin rather than try and get to one of the grunts before they were killed


James could only shake his head. _"Man, I gotta work wit deez arrogant lil bastards. Imma be happy to lay down that pussy-cat and get the hell outta here. Jack and Zach (@Liseran Thistle ) are shifty and snotty. Maybe I can work my way through the ranks, get Sab (@Zenkiki ) to promote me, get a nice paycheck workin for hur and the Whitepaws..."_
He then looked to Jack and spoke in a serious tone. "As iron sharpens iron, so one fur to anotha. I'd take tha help where I get it, you underestimatin' the enemy is dangerous. Very fuckin' dangerous. Get that cocky ass of yurs KIA'd befur you can say 'sushi with wasabi please.'"


----------



## JackJackal (May 19, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James could only shake his head. _"Man, I gotta work wit deez arrogant lil bastards. Imma be happy to lay down that pussy-cat and get the hell outta here. Jack and Zach (@Liseran Thistle ) are shifty and snotty. Maybe I can work my way through the ranks, get Sab (@Zenkiki ) to promote me, get a nice paycheck workin for hur and the Whitepaws..."_
> He then looked to Jack and spoke in a serious tone. "As iron sharpens iron, so one fur to anotha. I'd take tha help where I get it, you underestimatin' the enemy is dangerous. Very fuckin' dangerous. Get that cocky ass of yurs KIA'd befur you can say 'sushi with wasabi please.'"


'oh great. this guy is gonna get on my nerves real fast.' Jack thought as he stared down the raccoon "Look pal I appreciate the advice but like I said I can handle myself. and in any case I know to keep my gaurd up around my opponent. I'm just saying that if they work for these goons then how tough can they be?"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (May 19, 2019)

JackJackal said:


> 'oh great. this guy is gonna get on my nerves real fast.' Jack thought as he stared down the raccoon "Look pal I appreciate the advice but like I said I can handle myself. and in any case I know to keep my gaurd up around my opponent. I'm just saying that if they work for these goons then how tough can they be?"


James returned the stare back and could only shake his head in disbelief. "You full of shit Robin Hood. Cocky self needs a brush with death to see how fuckin' arrogant you are. Goodness gracious." He looked away and cracked his knuckles, frustrated with his 'crewmates' arrogance.


----------



## Zenkiki (May 19, 2019)

Sabrina growls and hissed at the two bickering. "Enough! Leave it there. If I hear more bickering from you two neither of you will make it state side again. James you know your job, do it. Jack, you do yours with Gabriello. As for everyone plan on what you need to take. If you need something ask for it or go look for it, we are leaving here at 9 tonight."


----------



## JackJackal (May 19, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina growls and hissed at the two bickering. "Enough! Leave it there. If I hear more bickering from you two neither of you will make it state side again. James you know your job, do it. Jack, you do yours with Gabriello. As for everyone plan on what you need to take. If you need something ask for it or go look for it, we are leaving here at 9 tonight."


Seeing as how he was testing sabrina's patience Jack decided to stop before he went too far. He nodded his head and decided he could spend his time taking hin the local culture and get something to eat as well


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (May 19, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina growls and hissed at the two bickering. "Enough! Leave it there. If I hear more bickering from you two neither of you will make it state side again. James you know your job, do it. Jack, you do yours with Gabriello. As for everyone plan on what you need to take. If you need something ask for it or go look for it, we are leaving here at 9 tonight."


James grit his teeth and said no more. He already had his assassination plot ready, he just needed to come when everyone was gone and no one would see him in the hallway. He looked to Sab (@Zenkiki ) and spoke in a slightly frustrated tone.
"Are we dismissed ma'am?"


----------



## Zenkiki (May 19, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James grit his teeth and said no more. He already had his assassination plot ready, he just needed to come when everyone was gone and no one would see him in the hallway. He looked to Sab (@Zenkiki ) and spoke in a slightly frustrated tone.
> "Are we dismissed ma'am?"


She speaks through closed teeth, "yes."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (May 19, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> She speaks through closed teeth, "yes."


He stood up and briefly stared Sab down, a look of irritation on his face and a fire in his eyes. He turned to his crewmates and spoke coldly.
"See y'all at 9." He turned around and headed out, opening the door and casting a glance at Shion as he walked out. He headed to the elevator and went two floors down to his room, walking quickly and getting inside. He locked the door and looked over his plans one final time, knowing as long as Sab didn't interfere he would get a clean kill.
As the day drug on, he pulled his old combat uniform out and layed it on the bed, having memories of Europe. He checked both his pistol and his machine gun, making sure they were both ready. He loaded four drum magazines and attached them to his uniform so he could pull one off in a gun fight. He then got his black suit he had bought and layed it out, knowing it was what he would wear when he struck. He dug through his bag, seeing if he grabbed his gas mask from home. By luck he had brought it, pulling it out and looking into the eyeholes. Just holding this mask he could hear faint screaming, gunshots, and choking...
He shook his head and put it down, getting over the traumatic memories. He took his uniform and machine gun and put them in his duffel bag, zipping it up and putting it by the door for later. He moved his suit and mask to a chair, then took his holster off and climbed in the bed. He set an alarm for 6 PM and rolled over, falling asleep for a bit and getting a good nap.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (May 20, 2019)

Zach turned to @Kylan Velpa, "So, why don't we get started on teaching you some first aid? I know a lot more than the average Beast seeing how I went to school for medicine, so  I can teach you most of what you need to know to take care of someone."


----------



## JackJackal (May 20, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> She speaks through closed teeth, "yes."


taking his chance Jack walked out of the room with his arms behind his head. as he made his way to the elevator Jack was thinking about what James said. Jack had always been reckless and most of the time things went bad because of it. perhaps it was time for him to start being a proper team member instead of being a showboat


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 21, 2019)

Gabriello inwardly sighed as he watched as James and Jack bicker with each other. _"Here we go again." _He thought to himself. Then Sabrina broke up the bickering and dismissed everyone. He decided to stay for a bit to look over the map once more.


----------



## Kylan Velpa (May 21, 2019)

Kylan sat there awkwardly, watching everyone get on James's nerves. He was glad when the briefing was declared finished.
He replied to Zach. "Yes, that sounds good to me. Where should we go?" He got up slowly as if to leave, although it was obvious he had no idea where he was going to go next.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (May 21, 2019)

"We can start right now if you want. we got some time to go over the basics." He said plopping down on a seat. The breifcase was slung ontop of a table , and opened.


----------



## Kylan Velpa (May 21, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> "We can start right now if you want. we got some time to go over the basics." He said plopping down on a seat. The breifcase was slung ontop of a table , and opened.


Kylan sat back down.
"Okay then," he said enthusiastically, "take it away."


----------



## Liseran Thistle (May 21, 2019)

"Well first, we gotta go over bandages since they're the most common type of first aid administered. When badaging someone, always make sure you're putting lots of pressure on the wound to stop the bleeding." Zach took out a roll of bandages, and demonstrated different ways to tie knots using the roll. Some time had passed and Zach had explained how to use bandages, rubbing alcohol, and even how to use a tourniquet to stop blood flow.

"Now we move on to the big leagues. Sewing. You know how sew clothes?" He asked @Kylan Velpa .


----------



## Kylan Velpa (May 23, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> "Well first, we gotta go over bandages since they're the most common type of first aid administered. When badaging someone, always make sure you're putting lots of pressure on the wound to stop the bleeding." Zach took out a roll of bandages, and demonstrated different ways to tie knots using the roll. Some time had passed and Zach had explained how to use bandages, rubbing alcohol, and even how to use a tourniquet to stop blood flow.
> 
> "Now we move on to the big leagues. Sewing. You know how sew clothes?" He asked @Kylan Velpa .


"Yes, I'm no stranger to sewing lots- yeah. Yeah I've done some sewing. I used to do that."
He had a feeling he knew which skill they were going to be going through next. This would be... rather traumatic... if he had sew up anyone's wounds. Or... would it?
If he could detach himself, and pretend the flesh was just clothing, he would manage. Just go through the actions.
Hopefully it wouldn't come to that anyway though.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (May 23, 2019)

Kylan Velpa said:


> "Yes, I'm no stranger to sewing lots- yeah. Yeah I've done some sewing. I used to do that."
> He had a feeling he knew which skill they were going to be going through next. This would be... rather traumatic... if he had sew up anyone's wounds. Or... would it?
> If he could detach himself, and pretend the flesh was just clothing, he would manage. Just go through the actions.
> Hopefully it wouldn't come to that anyway though.



Zach sighed, and laid his head back. "I get the sense that you're not used to fixing people up in gruesome situations, so if anything major happens, I'll perform any surgery so you won't have to." He tapped one of the sewing kits. "If I'm not around, however, you will have to be the one stitching and cutting Beasts open. Lets start simple, with a little stitch through fur." 

Zachariah explained the many ways one could stitch a wound quickly, and effectively. He also demonstrated how to use a scalpel if, god forbid, someone needed surgery done stat. "It won't heal them fully, but it'll be enough to hold them off until we get them to an actual hospital." He closed the case. "We're done talking about the basics now, and we still have some more time. We should discuss what we're gonna do about some of our bigger potential patients, like the Raccoon. I wasn't joking when I said I couldn't carry him myself. I will need you're help with carrying some of them. And seeing how soldier boy hates my guts, I think you ought to be the one to talk to him while I'm doing the procedure. That is, if he gets hurt of course." 

As much as he wanted to believe no one would get hurt, he felt it was a bit inevitable.


----------



## Kylan Velpa (May 23, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Zach sighed, and laid his head back. "I get the sense that you're not used to fixing people up in gruesome situations, so if anything major happens, I'll perform any surgery so you won't have to." He tapped one of the sewing kits. "If I'm not around, however, you will have to be the one stitching and cutting Beasts open. Lets start simple, with a little stitch through fur."
> 
> Zachariah explained the many ways one could stitch a wound quickly, and effectively. He also demonstrated how to use a scalpel if, god forbid, someone needed surgery done stat. "It won't heal them fully, but it'll be enough to hold them off until we get them to an actual hospital." He closed the case. "We're done talking about the basics now, and we still have some more time. We should discuss what we're gonna do about some of our bigger potential patients, like the Raccoon. I wasn't joking when I said I couldn't carry him myself. I will need you're help with carrying some of them. And seeing how soldier boy hates my guts, I think you ought to be the one to talk to him while I'm doing the procedure. That is, if he gets hurt of course."
> 
> As much as he wanted to believe no one would get hurt, he felt it was a bit inevitable.


"Alright. I'm fine to do that. I actually do enjoy trying to give advice or soothing words to furs. Even if I haven't had the chance often."
Kylan now felt much more prepared for the situation at paw. He was feeling like he fitted a bit more, and felt more comfortable. His paw went to the gun James had given him back in America. He still had it, but had forgotten. It made him feel safe knowing it was there.

"Thank you for teaching me. I feel ready for action now, in a way I didn't before."

Kylan extended his paw warmly towards Zach.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (May 24, 2019)

Kylan Velpa said:


> "Alright. I'm fine to do that. I actually do enjoy trying to give advice or soothing words to furs. Even if I haven't had the chance often."
> Kylan now felt much more prepared for the situation at paw. He was feeling like he fitted a bit more, and felt more comfortable. His paw went to the gun James had given him back in America. He still had it, but had forgotten. It made him feel safe knowing it was there.
> 
> "Thank you for teaching me. I feel ready for action now, in a way I didn't before."
> ...



Zach took Kylans paw and shoow it. "Don't mention it. So, you talk to them and help me drag them somewhere else, and I'll do all the gruesome stuff. Sound's like a fair deal to me."


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 24, 2019)

After about thirty minutes of looking over the layout of the ship, Gabriello got up and bowed to Sabrina. "I am off. I will see you at the starting point of the mission." He then nod his head over to Kylan(@Kylan Velpa ), Zach(@Liseran Thistle), and Seph(@Seph ). "Gentlemen." He then left the room and headed out to get himself ready for the mission.


----------



## Zenkiki (May 25, 2019)

Sabrina left for her bedroom where Midnight was being watched over by her father. She opens the closet and pulls off the rags that were acting as a muzzle and looks him in the eye. "Now how can I trust that you will behave and cooperate? Wouldn't it be easier to just kill you now and be over it? Why should I keep you around?"
(@Furrygameremopunk)


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (May 25, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina left for her bedroom where Midnight was being watched over by her father. She opens the closet and pulls off the rags that were acting as a muzzle and looks him in the eye. "Now how can I trust that you will behave and cooperate? Wouldn't it be easier to just kill you now and be over it? Why should I keep you around?"
> (@Furrygameremopunk)


"I can help get you closer to MS" Midnight said hesitantly.


----------



## Zenkiki (May 25, 2019)

She laughs at him and grabs a knife and presses the dull side against his gut. "Closer? Hah, I am already there."


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (May 25, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> She laughs at him and grabs a knife and presses the dull side against his gut. "Closer? Hah, I am already there."


"j-just please don't kill me.... i swear i'll do anything for you... i swear on my life"  Midnight starts to grow scared that this might be his final day alive


----------



## Zenkiki (May 25, 2019)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> "j-just please don't kill me.... i swear i'll do anything for you... i swear on my life"  Midnight starts to grow scared that this might be his final day alive



"You have nothing I want, so give me a reason to keep you alive."


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (May 25, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> "You have nothing I want, so give me a reason to keep you alive."


"i... j-just want to see my family again... and i need to stay away from MS, just p-please keep me alive.... i'm begging you"


----------



## Zenkiki (May 25, 2019)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> "i... j-just want to see my family again... and i need to stay away from MS, just p-please keep me alive.... i'm begging you"


She flips the blade over from the dull end to the sharp blade end and pressed again. "You didn't answer my question. So I'll ask one more time, if you dont answer it I will kill you since you are a liability."

Shion smiles at Sabrina seeing her deal with this easily and since Midnight seemed weak he walks out of the bedroom then out the main hall to walk down to the elevator. He got in the elevator and tipped the boy a nickle before he walked out and began walking the streets of Tokyo to see some more locations to expand his empire. He walks into a shop and looks around before walking out of it smiling.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (May 25, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> She flips the blade over from the dull end to the sharp blade end and pressed again. "You didn't answer my question. So I'll ask one more time, if you dont answer it I will kill you since you are a liability."
> 
> Shion smiles at Sabrina seeing her deal with this easily and since Midnight seemed weak he walks out of the bedroom then out the main hall to walk down to the elevator. He got in the elevator and tipped the boy a nickle before he walked out and began walking the streets of Tokyo to see some more locations to expand his empire. He walks into a shop and looks around before walking out of it smiling.


"i'm loyal, stronger than you think i am, smart, and trustworthy"


----------



## Zenkiki (May 25, 2019)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> "i'm loyal, stronger than you think i am, smart, and trustworthy"


"Loyal? Yet you left those that you worked for. You are ratting them out and selling their information for yourself. You are not that strong as you are here whimpering and whining worse than a week old pup who cant find mommy. Trustworthy? Again you are betraying your superiors so that isn't smart or trustworthy, and it makes you seem like you will sell me out when the hard times get hard." She presses the blade in harder, blood started to seep out onto the blade and onto her fingers, coating them red.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (May 25, 2019)

James woke up from his power nap and groaned a bit. He sat up though and smiled. "It's showtime." Quickly, he scrambled up and threw the black suit on, doing the black tie on the white shirt. He went to his holster, and realized that he had lent his Colt to @Kylan Velpa . "Dammit!" He went to his bag, digging fervently and pulling his Mars Automatic pistol out. He sighed in relief, knowing he had thrown that in by luck. It wasn't even his really, he pulled it off a British corpse in France. He made sure it was loaded before holstering up. He threw his jacket on and put his gas mask inside his jacket, tucking it in a pocket. He threw his boots on and pulled his pants over them. He went to the mirror and looked at himself one last time, straightening him self out. He put the mask on for a sec and looked at the 'coon in the mirror. He felt something grow cold in him when he had the mask on. He took it off and went in to the hall, taking the stairs down at the end of the hall. He came out downstairs and casually walked, not giving off any suspicions about his dirty deed. He stepped out into the late afternoon air and looked around, seeing Shion walk into a shop. He went to the shop across the street and stood there, waiting for him to come out.
Once he stepped out, he waited for him to get a good distance away and crossed the street. He kept his head down but his eyes up on the lone white cat. He closed the distance between them to 20 feet. He saw there were innocents between the two, so he waited for a good opportunity to cause havoc and kill the bastard.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (May 25, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> "Loyal? Yet you left those that you worked for. You are ratting them out and selling their information for yourself. You are not that strong as you are here whimpering and whining worse than a week old pup who cant find mommy. Trustworthy? Again you are betraying your superiors so that isn't smart or trustworthy, and it makes you seem like you will sell me out when the hard times get hard." She presses the blade in harder, blood started to seep out onto the blade and onto her fingers, coating them red.


Midnight winces from the pain "ok ok ok i know i'm not loyal or trustworthy but still i'm strong, and i won't sell you out i swear, and if i do you could just kill me right then and there, just please give me a chance"


----------



## Zenkiki (May 25, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Once he stepped out, he waited for him to get a good distance away and crossed the street. He kept his head down but his eyes up on the lone white cat. He closed the distance between them to 20 feet. He saw there were innocents between the two, so he waited for a good opportunity to cause havoc and kill the bastard.


Shion walks down an alley after a few blocks looking for a small alley to grab his gun and prepare to kill the old lady in charge of the store. All he needed was to cover up his head, then he would be covered entirely hiding his white fur from everyone. He slid into the alley way where he reached inside of his suit to grab a mask and his gun. He slides the mask over his head and sees the raccoon there looking at him. He held his gun out at his side waiting for a reason. "What are you doing here, James? You should be in your room or with Sabrina."




Furrygameremopunk said:


> Midnight winces from the pain "ok ok ok i know i'm not loyal or trustworthy but still i'm strong, and i won't sell you out i swear, and if i do you could just kill me right then and there, just please give me a chance"


Sabrina growls at him then pulled the knife away. "Fine, I will give you one chance. I will let you out of this closet after we get back and if your information was correct then I might think about letting you go. If not then..." She places the blunt end of the knife to his neck, not needing to say anything more, presses just a bit to enforce her meaning and then pulled it away from his neck and held it in her hand, at her side. "Comprende?"


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (May 25, 2019)

Sabrina growls at him then pulled the knife away. "Fine, I will give you one chance. I will let you out of this closet after we get back and if your information was correct then I might think about letting you go. If not then..." She places the blunt end of the knife to his neck, not needing to say anything more, presses just a bit to enforce her meaning and then pulled it away from his neck and held it in her hand, at her side. "Comprende?"[/QUOTE]
"i understand completely, thank you"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (May 25, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Shion walks down an alley after a few blocks looking for a small alley to grab his gun and prepare to kill the old lady in charge of the store. All he needed was to cover up his head, then he would be covered entirely hiding his white fur from everyone. He slid into the alley way where he reached inside of his suit to grab a mask and his gun. He slides the mask over his head and sees the raccoon there looking at him. He held his gun out at his side waiting for a reason. "What are you doing here, James? You should be in your room or with Sabrina."


As James followed, he saw him turn into an alley. He reached into his jacket and pulled the gas mask out, pulling his fedora off and covering his entire face. He began to breath and hear it hiss. He put his hat on and kept his head low, finally turning into the alley. He saw his white fur before he put the mask on and knew he had him. He pulled his pistol from his holster and spoke through the mask.
"I'm just doin' my job, ya soft yankee."
With that, he quickly unloaded his pistol from the hip sending six shots at his torso from 15 feet away, the shots ripping open the Tokyo air and causing screaming in the street.


----------



## Zenkiki (May 25, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> As James followed, he saw him turn into an alley. He reached into his jacket and pulled the gas mask out, pulling his fedora off and covering his entire face. He began to breath and hear it hiss. He put his hat on and kept his head low, finally turning into the alley. He saw his white fur before he put the mask on and knew he had him. He pulled his pistol from his holster and spoke through the mask.
> "I'm just doin' my job, ya soft yankee."
> With that, he quickly unloaded his pistol from the hip sending six shots at his torso from 15 feet away.


Shion was barely able to raise his gun up to him in time and he was hit. He fell to his knees as he growls out weakly. The last three hit him and he died, falling back. The sounds of the six shots drew in a few courious people and they soon started to walk towards the alley that had commotion. 



Furrygameremopunk said:


> Sabrina growls at him then pulled the knife away. "Fine, I will give you one chance. I will let you out of this closet after we get back and if your information was correct then I might think about letting you go. If not then..." She places the blunt end of the knife to his neck, not needing to say anything more, presses just a bit to enforce her meaning and then pulled it away from his neck and held it in her hand, at her side. "Comprende?"


"i understand completely, thank you"[/QUOTE]
"Good, now shut up and behave. We will be back soonish." With that she wrapped the rags back around his muzzle and tied it tight to ensure he couldn't do much. She stood up, shut the door, then walks over to the bathroom to wash off the blade. It took a lot of washing to get the blood off her fur but she eventually did it and put the now clean blade back into the sheath on her waist.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (May 25, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Shion was barely able to raise his gun up to him in time and he was hit. He fell to his knees as he growls out weakly. The last three hit him and he died, falling back. The sounds of the six shots drew in a few courious people and they soon started to walk towards the alley that had commotion.


James took his fedora off in mock respect and shook his head.
"Ain't no rest for the wicked."
He put his hat on and kept the mask on, turning back to see furs walking in the alley. He picked up the pace and walked out, seeing the crowds gather. He fired a shot straight up, causing them to duck. He took off running down the sidewalk, shoving anyone in his way. He came to a traffic junction and saw a red car sitting there with a lone driver. He sprinted across the street and yanked the door open. He pulled the unsuspecting panda bear out and tossed him in the road.
"Out! Let's go, move!" He got in and slammed the door, flooring the gas and going as fast as possible. He swerved through traffic, just trying to get away from ground zero of the assassination.


----------



## Zenkiki (May 25, 2019)

The Whitepaw Bar was busy with almost every seat full. Crysta and Buck were falling behind on their orders and the railing protecting the entertainers, was crowded with two hundred people inside the basement of the barber shop. The crowds were hooting and howling cheering as the girls were dancing and having fun. The barber was there cutting a dummy’s hair when a black car rolls up and the driver runs to open the back door, where a large wolf dressed in a full 6 piece tux steps out smoking a large cigar. The barber looks up at him and watched as he walks into the barbershop. He walks around the small shop tapping his walking cane on the walls. The sheep cutting the dummy’s hair was getting more and more nervous getting a bad feeling about him. 
He nervously asks, “What are you doing here so late? Can I help you with something?” The wolf continues to ignore him and tap on the back wall where the entrance was and he whistles. Soon five more wolfs all equipped with Thompson (Tommy) guns run into the shop and the sheep looks white as he stares down a gun’s barrel. The tuxedo wolf walks up to him and grabs his head. “Where is Jackson?” The sheep quivers and stutters out having no idea who he was talking about. “W-who?” He walks away and soon the sheep was lit up with bullets, his body getting hit with five rounds from each of the five other wolves. Fang went back to the wall and inspected it a little more clearly before pulling off the picture on the wall and it triggered a door way to unlock and crack a bit.
 He pushed on the door and walks down the stairway smiling as he was able to get in. His men came down with him and waited at the stairway as Fang walks down into the club. He looks around the room and saw the Chief of police and walks over to him and sat down in the booth with him. Fang pulls out his gun and points it at the large tiger enjoying his break. The chief looks at him come in and sit down next to him and asks, “Wha-“ before he was cut off and the wolf smiles. “Hello Chief. I hear that there is someone here that I want.” The tiger shakes his head. “There is no way you are getting him” Fang smiles and laughs. “Then I’ll kill you and everyone here. See the men on the stairs? One whistle and everyone here dies.” The chief sighs “All those innocents for one man?” Fang smiles and nods, “He is my subordinate. He has all the intel I need.” Having no other choice he submits. “Fine, Sabrina showed me where he is.” He stands up and left the main floor with Fang leading him to Sabrina’s office where he pulled the secret switch and showed him to Jackson. 
Jackson was laying there whistling to himself, enjoying the solitary confinement. Fang growls at him and Jackson stops whistling. “Boss, you made it.” Fang snarls and grabs the tiger and slams him into the door. “Open it.” Having no other option he unlocked the cage and let Jackson out. Fang smiles and then tosses him into the cell and shut it. “Have fun rotting in there Chief, not like you will live unchanged.” He chuckles before he walks out with Jackson and close the cell block. They grabbed anything and everything of value and then walking out Fang whistles to his boys who lit up the speakeasy. The wolves sprayed hundreds of bullets into the room, killing almost everyone. 
  Crysta felt a bullet fly just above her hair and she ducks, but not before Buck was hit in the chest several times, and fell down dead. She grabs him and tries to do everything she can for him, but she was young and had no idea how to fix a bullet wound, not to mention five. The wolves all left and drove away back to their base, heading out southwest from Chicago taking the interstate out. Crysta slowly let go of Buck and began looking around the crowd for anyone who had survived the shooting.


----------



## Zenkiki (May 25, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James took his fedora off in mock respect and shook his head.
> "Ain't no rest for the wicked."
> He put his hat on and kept the mask on, turning back to see furs walking in the alley. He picked up the pace and walked out, seeing the crowds gather. He fired a shot straight up, causing them to duck. He took off running down the sidewalk, shoving anyone in his way. He came to a traffic junction and saw a red car sitting there with a lone driver. He sprinted across the street and yanked the door open. He pulled the unsuspecting panda bear out and tossed him in the road.
> "Out! Let's go, move!" He got in and slammed the door, flooring the gas and going as fast as possible. He swerved through traffic, just trying to get away from ground zero of the assassination.




The people around him ducked as he shot the gun into the air. The police were tipped off that there was a US trooper in Tokyo that had just kill someone. Figuring it was yet another innocent Jap, they called it into the government and that was starting to cause issues with the government wanting to further reduce the amount of immigrants that came in from the United Sates. As James pulled out the panda from his car he cursed at him but as neither spoke the other's language it was a loss cause. He got up and went to go report the theft to the nearest police station.


----------



## Seph (May 25, 2019)

Seph watched everyone get up and leave before he got up. He decided to get his gun now from Sabrina. As Seph walked into her room, he saw her with the hostage and took a step back. "Damn, we've only been here for one day and you already have a hostage." Seph said as he walked in and sat down on one of the beds.


----------



## Zenkiki (May 25, 2019)

Seph said:


> Seph watched everyone get up and leave before he got up. He decided to get his gun now from Sabrina. As Seph walked into her room, he saw her with the hostage and took a step back. "Damn, we've only been here for one day and you already have a hostage." Seph said as he walked in and sat down on one of the beds.


She nodded coming out of the bathroom, "yeah I already have a hostage. Now you wanted your gun right?" She then went to her bag and grabbed a Springfield rifle, with a x2 scope. "I hope you know the rules about guns?"


----------



## Seph (May 25, 2019)

"Hm, don't think I do." Seph said as he looked at the gun. He hadn't shot a rifle in a while, but he figured that the boss didn't need to know that.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (May 25, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> The people around him ducked as he shot the gun into the air. The police were tipped off that there was a US trooper in Tokyo that had just kill someone. Figuring it was yet another innocent Jap, they called it into the government and that was starting to cause issues with the government wanting to further reduce the amount of immigrants that came in from the United Sates. As James pulled out the panda from his car he cursed at him but as neither spoke the other's language it was a loss cause. He got up and went to go report the theft to the nearest police station.


James took the car into the outskirts, making sure he was on a back road when he stopped and got out. He took his gas mask off and gasped in fresh air, his heart rate through the roof. He rubbed his face and sighed, knowing even if he had every cop in the city looking for him, he'd make it back to the hotel and back home alive. He looked around for a license plate and found it, using his small claw to unscrew the screws. He tossed the plate in a bush and got back in, heading back into the city. He slowly made his way back to the hotel and kept his head on a swivel for the law.


Zenkiki said:


> The Whitepaw Bar was busy with almost every seat full. Crysta and Buck were falling behind on their orders and the railing protecting the entertainers, was crowded with two hundred people inside the basement of the barber shop. The crowds were hooting and howling cheering as the girls were dancing and having fun. The barber was there cutting a dummy’s hair when a black car rolls up and the driver runs to open the back door, where a large wolf dressed in a full 6 piece tux steps out smoking a large cigar. The barber looks up at him and watched as he walks into the barbershop. He walks around the small shop tapping his walking cane on the walls. The sheep cutting the dummy’s hair was getting more and more nervous getting a bad feeling about him.
> He nervously asks, “What are you doing here so late? Can I help you with something?” The wolf continues to ignore him and tap on the back wall where the entrance was and he whistles. Soon five more wolfs all equipped with Thompson (Tommy) guns run into the shop and the sheep looks white as he stares down a gun’s barrel. The tuxedo wolf walks up to him and grabs his head. “Where is Jackson?” The sheep quivers and stutters out having no idea who he was talking about. “W-who?” He walks away and soon the sheep was lit up with bullets, his body getting hit with five rounds from each of the five other wolves. Fang went back to the wall and inspected it a little more clearly before pulling off the picture on the wall and it triggered a door way to unlock and crack a bit.
> He pushed on the door and walks down the stairway smiling as he was able to get in. His men came down with him and waited at the stairway as Fang walks down into the club. He looks around the room and saw the Chief of police and walks over to him and sat down in the booth with him. Fang pulls out his gun and points it at the large tiger enjoying his break. The chief looks at him come in and sit down next to him and asks, “Wha-“ before he was cut off and the wolf smiles. “Hello Chief. I hear that there is someone here that I want.” The tiger shakes his head. “There is no way you are getting him” Fang smiles and laughs. “Then I’ll kill you and everyone here. See the men on the stairs? One whistle and everyone here dies.” The chief sighs “All those innocents for one man?” Fang smiles and nods, “He is my subordinate. He has all the intel I need.” Having no other choice he submits. “Fine, Sabrina showed me where he is.” He stands up and left the main floor with Fang leading him to Sabrina’s office where he pulled the secret switch and showed him to Jackson.
> Jackson was laying there whistling to himself, enjoying the solitary confinement. Fang growls at him and Jackson stops whistling. “Boss, you made it.” Fang snarls and grabs the tiger and slams him into the door. “Open it.” Having no other option he unlocked the cage and let Jackson out. Fang smiles and then tosses him into the cell and shut it. “Have fun rotting in there Chief, not like you will live unchanged.” He chuckles before he walks out with Jackson and close the cell block. They grabbed anything and everything of value and then walking out Fang whistles to his boys who lit up the speakeasy. The wolves sprayed hundreds of bullets into the room, killing almost everyone.
> Crysta felt a bullet fly just above her hair and she ducks, but not before Buck was hit in the chest several times, and fell down dead. She grabs him and tries to do everything she can for him, but she was young and had no idea how to fix a bullet wound, not to mention five. The wolves all left and drove away back to their base, heading out southwest from Chicago taking the interstate out. Crysta slowly let go of Buck and began looking around the crowd for anyone who had survived the shooting.


Meanwhile, as fate would have it, Mark and Paul, James' cousins, had decided to go to the speakeasy James had told them about before he left. They had walked in half an hour earlier, getting whiskey shots and enjoying themselves. They talked with each other before they saw wolves near the entrance, barely making out the Thompsons. They were uneasy, but payed no attention. This was Chicago; people were armed to the fang here... right?
They had just got more shots when gunfire ripped the air open, furs dropping left and right. They were both briefly stunned, but once they came around they knew what to do. They both saw girls in the open, prone to gunfire. They ran to them, tackling them and getting them out of harms way. Paul was lucky, he landed with the lass behind a booth, keeping them both safe from fire. Mark, however, wasn't as fortunate. He tackled the girl, but as he was going down he and the girl were laid out by 12 shots to the midsection, killing them instantly.
Once the gunfire ceased, Paul slowly got up, only to see the club decimated. He felt himself to make sure he wasn't hurt, then checked the girl he had saved. She was fine, only shaken from the tackle. He looked over to Mark, only to see him bleeding out dead. He rushed to his brother's side and pressed against his neck, desperately hoping for a pulse.
"Mark? Mark?! Please man... you can't die this way!..."
He broke down weeping, falling to his knees and taking his hat off. He closed the dead coon's eyes, sobbing and praying. He slowly stood up, deciding to see if he could help anyone who survived the massacre. He saw the leopardess standing behind the counter and slowly walked over, his straw hat still in his paw. He spoke in a shaken stutter, as a fur who had seen something out of a nightmare.
"I g-guess since w-w-we survived ma'am w-we should h-help anyone wounded." He swallowed, then began to choke up a bit as he looked back to his brother.


----------



## pandepix (May 28, 2019)

Reggie was enjoying his dream when he was hastily awoken to Max vigorously shaking him. Immediately, his head began to throb.
"Ughhrrr, couldn't you just let me sleep a bit more?" he mumbled, rubbing his forehead.
"Naw man! We've got business to take care of today!" said Max with a wink and smirk.
"Oh shit, did you finally get things setup?" Reggie asked.
"Sure did," said Max. "C'mon, hurry up and get a shower so we can go. You STINK!"
Reggie playfully shoved him outta the way as he got up off the couch and headed into the shower. The water was refreshing and helped him clear his head to prepare for what was ahead. He got out, dressed, and met Max outside the apartment.
"Alright then, let's do this," said Reggie.
They walked to the butchers, joking about getting rich off their little scheme and what they would do with the money. When they entered the shop, the door on the bell rang and the smell of meat filled their nostrils. No one else was inside besides Jared, the owner, who looked up from the chopping block and nodded at them. He was an average height coyote, with slightly matted, graying fur and a small hunch to his back.
"Ah, yes. What can I do for you boys?" he asked.
"Yes, we're here to see your ""private"" selection, if you don't mind," said Max slickly.
Jared grunted and made a "follow me" motion with his paw and led them into the back, through a small hallway and into the freezer. Inside were several hanging, frozen carcasses. He closed the door and shifted a pallet on the floor out of the way, to reveal a small hatch, which he lifted. Inside was a secret compartment, filled with several brick-sized blocks of compressed marijuana. He picked up one of the blocks and Max handed him several bills. This was a little more than Reggie had expected and he began to grow slightly anxious. They would do serious time if they got caught with this much, not to mention Jared would most certainly spend the rest of his life in jail if he got caught.
Reggie nudged Max in the ribs and whispered,"Dude, are you sure about this? That's a lot of...product."
"Yea, yea. We'll be fine," he replied. "It's a lot of money too!"
"Yea, and I better get a cut of it too, or I'll be doing some cutting of my own," Jared grumbled. "I been in the business a while, so don't think you can play me just cause I'm an old-timer. I know where you boys live and I've got contacts of my own."
He closed the hatch, replaced the pallet, and led them back into the shop, where he wrapped the block up in brown paper and twine, even adding a label to make it seem more legitimate. 
"One week," Jared said, handing over the block, and looking them both dead in the eyes.
"Y-yes, sir," gulped Reggie. He knew Jared smoked occasionally and sold some here and there, but had no idea he had a full on operation running.
They left the shop, Max casually holding the package underneath the arm, like it was no big deal, and headed back to the apartment. Walking through the city with such a large amount of illegal substance quite out in the open made Reggie a little tense, but to a casual observer, they didn't look unusual at all. They got upstairs, and Max ripped open the block like a kid opening presents on Christmas.
"So, are you ready to make some money?" he said eyes glistening. They spent the next few hours carefully dividing it up and by the time they were done, the sun was beginning to set. Reggie looked around the room at all the small piles of green sitting on the floor and began to wonder how much money they could potentially make. They finished bagging it all in small brown paper bags and stashed most of the bags away beneath a loose floorboard. Max had set a few aside to make some late night runs. He was eager to make some cash. He grabbed the few bags, threw on his black, raggedy, flat cap, and winked.
"I shall return a richer man!" he announced before heading out the door.
"BE CAREFUL!" Reggie shouted after him, hearing the sound of Max's paws rushing down the stairs.
Reggie retired for bed early, knowing he had work the next day, but spent a few hours tossing and turning, unable to ease his mind. They were in business now and business was risky.
The next couple days went by quickly, between work and their new side jobs. Reggie would take a few bags with him and sell to his coworkers and Max mainly handled the night time deliveries and they put all the money they made in a small jar.
On the third night, after Reggie was done with work for the day, his mind drifted back to Sabrina and her operation. He wondered if everything had gone smoothly and they had returned yet. He figured there would be no harm in checking and since he had no real way to contact her, headed to the speakeasy. He could immediately tell something was off when he noticed there was no bouncer outside and the door was slightly ajar. He carefully approached the crack in the door, looked inside, and his eyes grew wide in shock and horror as he began to comprehend what he was seeing. _Holy fucking shit, _he thought. He pushed the door open further to reveal a massacre. Dead furs, blood, and glass were everywhere. He began to panic and his stomach started to heave. If the cops found him here like this, he would be in serious trouble. They would most certainly suspect him as the main culprit. He was just about to book it out the door, when he took one last look around the room, and noticed the leopardess, who had served him from several nights ago, standing behind the counter. She was clearly quite shaken and conversing with a raccoon he hadn't seen before. 
"H-hey!" he called out. "Are you guys okay? What the hell happened?"


----------



## Zenkiki (May 29, 2019)

Crysta looks over at the raccoon worried. She was clueless as to what to do, and was overwhelmed by everything that had happened. She slowly nods trying to distract herself and not think of what happened to the buck behind her. She digs her claws into her hand, then heard a soft voice come from the stairs. She looked up and saw the feline that she had worked with a few times. She didn't know his name, but we was at least a friendly face she knew. Her mouth moved to say what happened but no words could form from all the shock of what had happened. She runs her bloodied paws through her hair in stress. Everyone.... everyone is... dead." She drops to her knees again and leaned over Buck and growls out in anger at him for dying.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (May 29, 2019)

Paul could only slowly turn to the feline (@pandepix ) and barely speak.
“M-m-massacre. Quick, h-help us find duh s-s-survivors.”
He watched as the leopardess dropped to the dead buck and silently wept for her. He knew he had just witnessed and survived a mass terror attack. He slowly began to tiptoe around the dead bodies, looking for any survivors. He found a coyote who had taken multiple wounds to the leg. He did his best to stop the bleeding and laid him on his side, calming him down and looking for more.
After a few minutes, he looked back to the other two.
“I think they all’s dead. ‘Cept one guy I found.” He slowly walked back to his slain brother and fell to his knees, putting his paws on his cold chest and weeping in pain and sadness.


----------



## Zenkiki (May 29, 2019)

Seph said:


> "Hm, don't think I do." Seph said as he looked at the gun. He hadn't shot a rifle in a while, but he figured that the boss didn't need to know that.


She grabs her pistol and points it to the slide flush to her chest. "Never point the gun at anything you are willing to destroy. Keep your finger off the trigger until you are ready to fire, and always treat it like it is loaded, unless you have checked it yourself to see it is empty." She looks at him with a slight grin. "I think my gun is empty." She points it to the floor between his feet and clocks the barrel, with a bullet flying out. "Oh, I guess it was loaded." She smiles and put the gun back on the table and grabbed the .45 round on the floor. "See, if I pulled the trigger you would have been hit."


----------



## Seph (May 29, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> She grabs her pistol and points it to the slide flush to her chest. "Never point the gun at anything you are willing to destroy. Keep your finger off the trigger until you are ready to fire, and always treat it like it is loaded, unless you have checked it yourself to see it is empty." She looks at him with a slight grin. "I think my gun is empty." She points it to the floor between his feet and clocks the barrel, with a bullet flying out. "Oh, I guess it was loaded." She smiles and put the gun back on the table and grabbed the .45 round on the floor. "See, if I pulled the trigger you would have been hit."


Seph grunted in acknowledgement, not finding it humorous that she might have shot him. "Sounds good to me." Seph said as he realized that he didn't listen to most of the rules. "You can trust me." He said, trying to sound sincere.


----------



## Zenkiki (May 29, 2019)

Seph said:


> Seph grunted in acknowledgement, not finding it humorous that she might have shot him. "Sounds good to me." Seph said as he realized that he didn't listen to most of the rules. "You can trust me." He said, trying to sound sincere.


She looks up at him, "hmm,yeah. Just make sure you dont accidentally shoot someone you dont mean to. Get used to the sights and the weight of the gun, we will be heading out to the ship in a bit and I need you ready, bodyguard."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (May 29, 2019)

James slowly drove the stolen car back into Tokyo, keeping a look out for cops. He took the road to the hotel but parked the car across the street as far back in the parking lot as he could. He knew most likely there was an APB out for him, so he hid the gas mask and walked across the street quickly. Just before he could walk in, he saw a cop approaching him, speaking Japanese like there was no tomorrow. He quickly recalled some French he remembered from the Great War and spit it out, showing his lack of understanding but not giving away he was American. The canine officer just scoffed and pushed him aside, not bothering with him anymore. James let of a sigh of relief and walked inside playing it cool. He took the stairs instead of the elevator to the 9th floor. He slowly walked to Sab's (@Zenkiki ) room and looked down the halls to make sure no one was watching. Once he knew he was in the clear, he knocked on the door and waited for her to answer. He took his hat off and held it in his paw, his full face visible to the peephole.


----------



## Seph (May 30, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> She looks up at him, "hmm,yeah. Just make sure you dont accidentally shoot someone you dont mean to. Get used to the sights and the weight of the gun, we will be heading out to the ship in a bit and I need you ready, bodyguard."


Seph smiled as he took the gun. "Ooh, nice." Seph said as he took the gun and looked over it. Seph hadn't even shot a gun in about five years, he hadn't shot a rifle in about 11. "Ammo?" Seph asked as he looked around the room.


----------



## Zenkiki (May 30, 2019)

Seph said:


> Seph smiled as he took the gun. "Ooh, nice." Seph said as he took the gun and looked over it. Seph hadn't even shot a gun in about five years, he hadn't shot a rifle in about 11. "Ammo?" Seph asked as he looked around the room.


Sabrina points to a military ammo box not saying anything else as she got up and walked to the door since there was a knock, looked through the peep hole and then opened it seeing it was James. "Come on in."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (May 30, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina points to a military ammo box not saying anything else as she got up and walked to the door since there was a knock, looked through the peep hole and then opened it seeing it was James. "Come on in."


James walked in and saw @Seph standing with a rifle. He nodded in approval and smiled.
“Damn brotha, you look good with dat rifle. It fits ya.” He chuckled a bit, then looked to Sab (@Zenkiki ).
“May I has a word you ma’am? I’ll be quick, I promise.”


----------



## Zenkiki (May 30, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James walked in and saw @Seph standing with a rifle. He nodded in approval and smiled.
> “Damn brotha, you look good with dat rifle. It fits ya.” He chuckled a bit, then looked to Sab (@Zenkiki ).
> “May I has a word you ma’am? I’ll be quick, I promise.”


"Yes you may." She walks with him out to a quiet area in the room. Then she sat down with her tail off to the side a bit, running down next to her leg. "Alright what is it?"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (May 30, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> "Yes you may." She walks with him out to a quiet area in the room. Then she sat down with her tail off to the side a bit, running down next to her leg. "Alright what is it?"


He followed her out and made sure he was out of ear shit of the bulldog. He then spoke in a half sad half mocking tone. 
“I hate to inform ya that ya pops is dead. Got him right before he was gonna rob some store too.” He looked over and rubbed his face. 
“I did what ya asked. He’s gone. If ya don’t have anything ta say I’ll see y’all at the boat tonight.”


----------



## Zenkiki (May 30, 2019)

She grabs her tail and pouts, "awww.. daddy is dead?" She then drops her tail and smiles. "Well then I guess I'm the new don. With that, I have control of the family. We are leaving here in about two hours for the market out a mile and a half east, meet us at the squid merchant in the far back right corner. That's the closest there is to the yacht."


----------



## Seph (May 30, 2019)

.


Captain TrashPanda said:


> James walked in and saw @Seph standing with a rifle. He nodded in approval and smiled.
> “Damn brotha, you look good with dat rifle. It fits ya.” He chuckled a bit, then looked to Sab (@Zenkiki ).
> “May I has a word you ma’am? I’ll be quick, I promise.”


Seph smiled at James comment and went to grab ammo. He grabbed as much as he could fit in his pants pockets and loaded 5 into the gun. "Hell yeah." Seph said as he started pointing it at random objects in the room. "Hmm." Seph said as he looked towards the window. "Shit man, might as well." Seph said as he opened the window and looked out.  Seph pointed the gun out and towards the sky. He cocked the gun and looked through the small scope, preparing to fire.

As Seph's finger reached the trigger, he stopped and started thinking about it. He looked around to see people walking down on the street and he saw cops investigating something. Seph pulled the gun back and out of the window, deciding that shooting a gun in the middle of a city might not be the best idea. He grabbed the gun in the middle of it and held it in his left hand. Seph walked back into the room disappointed that he couldn't try it out. He sat down on the bed and layed back, waiting for James and Sabrina to come out.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (May 30, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> She grabs her tail and pouts, "awww.. daddy is dead?" She then drops her tail and smiles. "Well then I guess I'm the new don. With that, I have control of the family. We are leaving here in about two hours for the market out a mile and a half east, meet us at the squid merchant in the far back right corner. That's the closest there is to the yacht."


He stood up and slightly smiled.
“Hail to the new don then.” He nodded and put his hat on, walking to the door and opening it. He looked back to @Seph and grinned.
“Don’t kill any friendlies man. Blue-on-blue is bad news.”
He walked out and took the stairs two floors down to his room. Once he got in, he locked the doors and pumped his fist in joy. He threw the suit he was wearing off and flopped in the bed in his boxers.
“Imma a motherfuckin’ maid man! Killin’ that bastard gonna set me, my boys, and my kids one day for life. Imma be a rich ‘coon when I get home.” He laughed in glee, then stood back up. He decided to make sure he was fully prepared for the mission, putting his normal suit out for later and reloading his pistol for the mission.


----------



## Zenkiki (May 30, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> He stood up and slightly smiled.
> “Hail to the new don then.” He nodded and put his hat on, walking to the door and opening it. He looked back to @Seph and grinned.
> “Don’t kill any friendlies man. Blue-on-blue is bad news.”
> He grinned and walked out. He headed out and took the stairs two floors down to his room. Once he got in, he locked the doors and pumped his fist in joy. He threw the suit he was wearing off and flopped in the bed in his boxers.
> “Imma a motherfuckin’ maid man! Killin’ that bastard gonna set me, my boys, and my kids one day for life. Imma be a rich ‘coon when I get home.” He laughed in glee, then stood back up. He decided to make sure he was fully prepared for the mission, putting his normal suit out for later and reloading his pistol for the mission.


Sabrina walks out of the room to see everyone else was still there and went back to doing everything she was before. Now wasnt the time to tell them she was the new don. The murder was a little earlier than she thought, but it wasnt a bad time for it to happen either so she was content with this. She walks over to the couch and waits for the sun to set.


----------



## Zenkiki (May 30, 2019)

After a few hours of relaxing and watching Sabrina whistled for @Seph as she got up off the cushion. She grabbed her stuff and looked at him. "Let's go." She knew Midnight wasn't going to be able to escape and so she didn't need to worry about him. "I hope you are ready Seph. Time for you to prove yourself. You'll be with me and James, and maybe Wulf he isn't occupied with other things." The two worked their way down to the streets and worked their way to the market. She went to the squid booth that she told James to meet at and to pass the time she ordered a kilo of fried legs from the old lady and bowed her head and then started to munch on them while she waited. She tapped the wrapper on Seph's arm after a little bit of waiting, offering him some. "Want some? It's not that bad."


----------



## Seph (May 30, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> After a few hours of relaxing and watching Sabrina whistled for @Seph as she got up off the cushion. She grabbed her stuff and looked at him. "Let's go." She knew Midnight wasn't going to be able to escape and so she didn't need to worry about him. "I hope you are ready Seph. Time for you to prove yourself. You'll be with me and James, and maybe Wulf he isn't occupied with other things." The two worked their way down to the streets and worked their way to the market. She went to the squid booth that she told James to meet at and to pass the time she ordered a kilo of fried legs from the old lady and bowed her head and then started to munch on them while she waited. She tapped the wrapper on Seph's arm after a little bit of waiting, offering him some. "Want some? It's not that bad."


"Sure." Seph said as he took one. He hadn't had much fish up to this point, but it wasn't like Seph to turn down food. He grabbed one of the legs and took a bite. He tries to hide the fact that he didn't like by putting on a fake smile. "It's, uh, good." He said to her.


----------



## Zenkiki (May 30, 2019)

She chuckled seeing his reaction. "You aren't a seafood kinda guy are you? Its squid tentacles, think of it like a pig's entrails. So squishy and soft, and yet breaks when you want it to." She digs her claw into the paper to find some more food down there. Getting s little angry she wasnt getting any, she holds the paper above her head and tilts it over, letting the last bits of it fall down into her mouth, which she happily licks up off her mouth.


----------



## Seph (May 30, 2019)

"Pig entrails? Can't say I've ever had that either." Seph said, looking a little disgusted. "We definitely have a...different taste in food." He took another bite of the leg and shuddered. "Pig entrails huh? Sounds like some expensive shit." Seph said as he looked at her.


----------



## Zenkiki (May 31, 2019)

Seph said:


> "Pig entrails? Can't say I've ever had that either." Seph said, looking a little disgusted. "We definitely have a...different taste in food." He took another bite of the leg and shuddered. "Pig entrails huh? Sounds like some expensive shit." Seph said as he looked at her.


She smiles and shakes her head. "Ooohh you canines are so cute. You are all about here and now while us felines enjoy a better future. There isnt anything wrong with being a canine, but it's too simple for me. You have to have some class." She was being more playful than anything, trying to have some fun with the pup


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (May 31, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> After a few hours of relaxing and watching Sabrina whistled for @Seph as she got up off the cushion. She grabbed her stuff and looked at him. "Let's go."





Zenkiki said:


> She smiles and shakes her head. "Ooohh you canines are so cute. You are all about here and now while us felines enjoy a better future. There isnt anything wrong with being a canine, but it's too simple for me. You have to have some class." She was being more playful than anything, trying to have some fun with the pup


James looked out and saw the sun begin to set on the Tokyo skyline. He checked his guns and uniform one last time, then packed everything up and tossed his bag over his shoulder. He holstered his .45 Mars Automatic and sighed as he looked around the room.
"One mur good mission and I can sleep good fur a nite. _Defendam hoc._"
He took the elevator down to the ground floor and headed into the evening air. He caught the first taxi he saw and kept his head down as he was driven to the market. He looked out the window and began to get into his zone, getting psyched and calmed for the night.
He arrived a the market and looked around, multiple smells hitting him at once. Some better then others. He worked his way clumsily through, getting yelled at for smacking people on accident. He ignored them, finally making his way to the merchant and seeing Sab (@Zenkiki ) and @Seph . He sighed in relief, finally seeing friendly faces. He walked to them and gave a polite nod.
"G'evenin y'all." He saw Sab was munching on something and he was curious what it was.
"Whatcha got therr ma'am? Smells good, whatever it is."


----------



## Seph (May 31, 2019)

"Eh, if I've learned anything, it's that you can always trust a simple man more than one with class. Let's say that you're stranded and need to stay somewhere for the night. The simple man will give you food and shelter, and expect nothing for it. But the "classy" man will help you out only to tell you that you now owe him 600 dollars." Seph said as he looked away.


----------



## Zenkiki (May 31, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> G'evenin y'all." He saw Sab was munching on something and he was curious what it was.
> "Whatcha got therr ma'am? Smells good, whatever it is.


She lowers her mouth to normal levels and then showed him the now empty wrapping. "Well I *had* some squid, but I seem to have eaten it all already. It's sad actually. I do wish I had a little more, but I don't want to buy more now when we are about to do this."


Seph said:


> "Eh, if I've learned anything, it's that you can always trust a simple man more than one with class. Let's say that you're stranded and need to stay somewhere for the night. The simple man will give you food and shelter, and expect nothing for it. But the "classy" man will help you out only to tell you that you now owe him 600 dollars." Seph said as he looked away.


She smiles hearing him say that. "Maybe, but at least a classy person will pay and provide more while you work for them."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (May 31, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> She lowers her mouth to normal levels and then showed him the now empty wrapping. "Well I *had* some squid, but I seem to have eaten it all already. It's sad actually. I do wish I had a little more, but I don't want to buy more now when we are about to do this."


He shrugged his shoulder and sniffled a bit. 
“Sounds tasty. I don’t carry ma money when I’m workin, at least not in this job.” He cracked his neck and looked to the setting sun. 
“Whenevuh we get wherr we goin I need to find a nice private alley, throw on da Army Greens.” He gave a small smile and sighed. He silently prepared for what was ahead, knowing it was no easy mission.


----------



## Zenkiki (May 31, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> He shrugged his shoulder and sniffled a bit.
> “Sounds tasty. I don’t carry ma money when I’m workin, at least not in this job.” He cracked his neck and looked to the setting sun.
> “Whenevuh we get wherr we goin I need to find a nice private alley, throw on da Army Greens.” He gave a small smile and sighed. He silently prepared for what was ahead, knowing it was no easy mission.


She points to a ship out in the water a little ways. "That yacht is where we are going. We are taking a small boat up to it and boarding it from there. It is small enough that we shouldn't be spotted before we get there, but nevertheless if we are we will just have to go loud early."


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 31, 2019)

The sun was setting and Gabriello just finished dressing in a black, long sleeve, turtle neck shirt; black pants, black finger-less gloves, and black boots. He made sure that all of his weapons are concealed on him as he grabs his bag and headed out to the meeting place. Soon, he made it to the market place as he looks around to find his posse. He finally catch sight of Sabrina and the others and made his way over to them. Once he got close to them, he nod his head in greeting. "Good evening, everyone. I hope everyone has prepared for this." 

(@Zenkiki , @Seph , @Captain TrashPanda )


----------



## Zenkiki (May 31, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> The sun was setting and Gabriello just finished dressing in a black, long sleeve, turtle neck shirt; black pants, black finger-less gloves, and black boots. He made sure that all of his weapons are concealed on him as he grabs his bag and headed out to the meeting place. Soon, he made it to the market place as he looks around to find his posse. He finally catch sight of Sabrina and the others and made his way over to them. Once he got close to them, he nod his head in greeting. "Good evening, everyone. I hope everyone has prepared for this."
> 
> (@Zenkiki , @Seph , @Captain TrashPanda )


Sabrina nods her head at him. "Welcome welcome Gab, I thought you might have missed it tonight but I'm glad I was wrong."


----------



## JackJackal (May 31, 2019)

after the whole incident at the briefing, Jack began wandering the area looking for anything to take his mind off it. unfortunately, nothing did so he quietly grumbled to himself as he walked. eventually, his wandering led him back to the market. "I should probably find that soldier boy. I can't have him angry before a mission," he said and as luck would have it he was coming up to the squid merchant that Seph, Sabrina, James, and Gabriello were waiting at. unfortunately, the scent of squid mad him gag and the sight of it made him have to fight the urge to puke 'squid...why did it have to be squid?' he thought to himself. he walked up to them looking green in the face and waved "looks like I'm on time for once" he said putting his hands in his trench coat. he looked at James nervously thinking he would hold a grudge.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (May 31, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> She points to a ship out in the water a little ways. "That yacht is where we are going. We are taking a small boat up to it and boarding it from there. It is small enough that we shouldn't be spotted before we get there, but nevertheless if we are we will just have to go loud early."


He looked and nodded.
“In that case, excuse me for a minute.” He took his stuff and found a dark alley where he wouldn’t be seen. He quickly stripped down and kicked everything aside.
“Shit... I hate wearing this while coppers are looking for me... but it is what it is.” He quickly got dressed again, standing in the alley in his army greens. He tossed his boots on and tied them tight, then took the gas mask and tucked it under his arm. He packed his suit in the bag and put it close to the wall so no one would steal it. He took his Lewis gun and loaded it up, taking it and hanging it on his back by it’s strap. He pulled his uniform and sighed.
“One mission. One mission. One mission and I go back home to tha states...”
He let off a deep breath, then popped back out and quickly walked to Zen. He saw Gab and Jack had both arrived. He spoke in a slight nervous tone and leaned against the wall to hide his machine gun.
“Don’t judge. Best thing I could think of to wear. I’m not super stealth like you Gab.”


HopeTLioness said:


> The sun was setting and Gabriello just finished dressing in a black, long sleeve, turtle neck shirt; black pants, black finger-less gloves, and black boots. He made sure that all of his weapons are concealed on him as he grabs his bag and headed out to the meeting place. Soon, he made it to the market place as he looks around to find his posse. He finally catch sight of Sabrina and the others and made his way over to them. Once he got close to them, he nod his head in greeting. "Good evening, everyone. I hope everyone has prepared for this."
> 
> (@Zenkiki , @Seph , @Captain TrashPanda )


“I can tell you I am brotha. I’m ready for anything they throw.” He showed his mask discreetly. “Including mustard gas if they somehow got some.”


JackJackal said:


> after the whole incident at the briefing, Jack began wandering the area looking for anything to take his mind off it. unfortunately, nothing did so he quietly grumbled to himself as he walked. eventually, his wandering led him back to the market. "I should probably find that soldier boy. I can't have him angry before a mission," he said and as luck would have it he was coming up to the squid merchant that Seph, Sabrina, James, and Gabriello were waiting at. unfortunately, the scent of squid mad him gag and the sight of it made him have to fight the urge to puke 'squid...why did it have to be squid?' he thought to himself. he walked up to them looking green in the face and waved "looks like I'm on time for once" he said putting his hands in his trench coat. he looked at James nervously thinking he would hold a grudge.


He shot a look at Jack, one of slight distaste. He noticed he was definitely against the smell of squid and spoke in a small cold tone.
“Can’t stand the food but can speak the language fluently Robin Hood?” He looked away and mumbled under his breath, “Arrogant prick...”

(@JackJackal @HopeTLioness @Zenkiki )


----------



## JackJackal (May 31, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> He looked and nodded.
> “In that case, excuse me for a minute.” He took his stuff and found a dark alley where he wouldn’t be seen. He quickly stripped down and kicked everything aside.
> “Shit... I hate wearing this while coppers are looking for me... but it is what it is.” He quickly got dressed again, standing in the alley in his army greens. He tossed his boots on and tied them tight, then took the gas mask and tucked it under his arm. He packed his suit in the bag and put it close to the wall so no one would steal it. He took his Lewis gun and loaded it up, taking it and hanging it on his back by it’s strap. He pulled his uniform and sighed.
> “One mission. One mission. One mission and I go back home to tha states...”
> ...


Jack scratched the back of his head and sighed "ok I deserved that one. and I've never been a fan of seafood. I'll eat it but I just can't take squid." he said. and held back a gag, "a-anyways. I wanted to apologize. what happened in the briefing was uncalled for. I guess my ego got the best of me"


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 31, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina nods her head at him. "Welcome welcome Gab, I thought you might have missed it tonight but I'm glad I was wrong."



He raised his eyebrow at the white feline. "Why would you think that? I would never leave a job undone. Especially an important one like this."




Captain TrashPanda said:


> He let off a deep breath, then popped back out and quickly walked to Zen. He saw Gab and Jack had both arrived. He spoke in a slight nervous tone and leaned against the wall to hide his machine gun.
> “Don’t judge. Best thing I could think of to wear. I’m not super stealth like you Gab.”



Gabriello looked over to James and chuckled. "It is alright, my friend. I am not here to judge on your choice of wardrobe." 



Captain TrashPanda said:


> “I can tell you I am brotha. I’m ready for anything they throw.” He showed his mask discreetly. “Including mustard gas if they somehow got some.”



He nod to him. "Good call. Always prepare for anything."



JackJackal said:


> he walked up to them looking green in the face and waved "looks like I'm on time for once" he said putting his hands in his trench coat.



The feathered lion turned his head to look at the jackal. "Welcome, Jack. Are you feeling well? If not, you may need to reconsider doing the mission."



Captain TrashPanda said:


> He shot a look at Jack, one of slight distaste. He noticed he was definitely against the smell of squid and spoke in a small cold tone.
> “Can’t stand the native food but can speak the native language Robin Hood?” He looked away and mumbled under his breath, “Arrogant prick...”



Gabriello sighed and shook his head. "Let's not have any personal issues to get in the way with the mission at hand. Make sure to leave it behind and stay focus. Do I make myself clear, gentlemen?" He glances from James to Jack.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (May 31, 2019)

JackJackal said:


> Jack scratched the back of his head and sighed "ok I deserved that one. and I've never been a fan of seafood. I'll eat it but I just can't take squid." he said. and held back a gag, "a-anyways. I wanted to apologize. what happened in the briefing was uncalled for. I guess my ego got the best of me"


He looked back with eyes of steel. 
“Apology accepted.” He looked away and mumbled grudgingly, “Cowboy...”


HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello sighed and shook his head. "Let's not have any personal issues to get in the way with the mission at hand. Make sure to leave it behind and stay focus. Do I make myself clear, gentlemen?" He glances from James to Jack.


James quietly chuckled a bit and stared Gab down. 
“Aye aye, commander. You think I don’t know what focus is?” He put his gas mask on and cracked his neck loudly, showing he was displeased with Gab getting in his business. He took a deep breath as the mask hissed and spoke in an almost defiant tone. 
“We’ll see who makes it out of the boat when it’s all said and done.”


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 31, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James quietly chuckled a bit and stared Gab down.
> “Aye aye, commander. You think I don’t know what focus is?” He put his gas mask on and cracked his neck loudly, showing he was displeased with Gab getting in his business. He took a deep breath as the mask hissed and spoke in an almost defiant tone.
> “We’ll see who makes it out of the boat when it’s all said and done.”



Gabriello stared back at the raccoon blankly and noticed his tone. He intertwines his paw finger together and cracks them while stretching his arms forward. "We'll see indeed."


----------



## Zenkiki (May 31, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> He raised his eyebrow at the white feline. "Why would you think that? I would never leave a job undone. Especially an important one like this."


She shrugs at him, "dunno, just a gut feeling I guess." She stood there watching the team tear itself down and glares at James. "James, you aren't making things any better yourself. Remember what I said at the hotel? I don't want to hear you two bickering at each other. If this mission wasn't so important I'd put you two together and send you to take care of the possible sniper. It isn't that hard to play nice." She then looks around and counts heads. "Hmm... we are missing two. Where are Klyan and Zach? Did they ditch us... again?"



Wulf was out running a personal mission in Nagano, where there was a small building that was a small outpost for them and so she knew he could deal with a few men by himself so she sent I'm there and he happily took it so he could do things his way.


----------



## Seph (May 31, 2019)

Seph looked back and forth between Gab and James bickering before deciding to speak. "Damn, don't take it as an insult buddy, but you seem a bit...hostile today." He said, turning towards James.(@Captain TrashPanda)


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (May 31, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello stared back at the raccoon blankly and noticed his tone. He intertwines his paw finger together and cracks them while stretching his arms forward. "We'll see indeed."


If Gab could see through the mask, he’d see a defiant smirk and a shaking head. 
_“Who the hell does this lion think he is? Ain’t my boss, sure as hell ain’t over me. Tryin’ to be the macho man... stupid fleabag.”


Seph said:



			Seph looked back and forth between Gab and James bickering before deciding to speak. "Damn, don't take it as an insult buddy, but you seem a bit...hostile today." He said, turning towards James.(@Captain TrashPanda)
		
Click to expand...

_He pulled the mask off, looking regretful but really he was pissed with Gab. 
“Oh I’m sorry bulldog, I don’t like my personal friggin affairs micromanaged. Goodness gracious...”
_


Zenkiki said:



			She shrugs at him, "dunno, just a gut feeling I guess." She stood there watching the team tear itself down and glares at James. "James, you aren't making things any better yourself. Remember what I said at the hotel? I don't want to hear you two bickering at each other. If this mission wasn't so important I'd put you two together and send you to take care of the possible sniper. It isn't that hard to play nice."
		
Click to expand...

_He looked to Sab now frustrated and did the jazz hands. 
“Myyyy mistake. Let me put the fact I’m getting bossed around by feather face aside and let me protect your life and kill cartel members.” He looked to Jack (@JackJackal ) and put his mask back on, then he extended his paw out for a shake. 
“We straight man. Best of luck on the assassin.”


----------



## Seph (May 31, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> He pulled the mask off, looking regretful but really he was pissed with Gab.
> “Oh I’m sorry bulldog, I don’t like my personal friggin affairs micromanaged. Goodness gracious...”


Seph nodded and looked away. "Man, these people. Calling me a damn bulldog." Seph said quietly to himself, shaking his head. "I go around trying to be respectful, calling this man "James" and he can't even return the favor. Can't even call me the right damn breed either." Seph said quietly, as he sighed.


----------



## Zenkiki (May 31, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> He looked to Sab now frustrated and did the jazz hands.
> “Myyyy mistake. Let me put the fact I’m getting bossed around by feather face aside and let me protect your life and kill cartel members.” He looked to Jack (@JackJackal ) and put his mask back on, then he extended his paw out for a shake.
> “We straight man. Best of luck on the assassin.”


Sabrina was clenching her jaw and had slipped her paw into her jacket, wrapping her paw around the grip on her pistol about to use it as a threat but didn't move it when she saw him offer his paw to jack in a sort of apology. Had he made another insult to her she would have drew it and put it to his gut while she bossed him to back off. She rolls her eyes at them looked to Gabriello. "You are supposed to be the peacekeeper, but that's npt going so well now that it is requiring some work. Just keep an eye on Jack when the two of you are in the other tower."


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 31, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> If Gab could see through the mask, he’d see a defiant smirk and a shaking head.
> _“Who the hell does this lion think he is? Ain’t my boss, sure as hell ain’t over me. Tryin’ to be the macho man... stupid fleabag.”
> _
> He pulled the mask off, looking regretful but really he was pissed with Gab.
> ...



Gabriello frowns, not liking his attitude. But he refrains to say anything else because he doesn't care for it. 




Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina was clenching her jaw and had slipped her paw into her jacket, wrapping her paw around the grip on her pistol about to use it as a threat but didn't move it when she saw him offer his paw to jack in a sort of apology. Had he made another insult to her she would have drew it and put it to his gut while she bossed him to back off. She rolls her eyes at them looked to Gabriello. "You are supposed to be the peacekeeper, but that's npt going so well now that it is requiring some work. Just keep an eye on Jack when the two of you are in the other tower."



He looked down at the white queen and bows his head to her apologetically. "My apologies, Ms. Sabrina. I will work on it more." He then looks at her dead in the eyes and nod. "Yes, ma'am."


----------



## Zenkiki (May 31, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> He looked down at the white queen and bows his head to her apologetically. "My apologies, Ms. Sabrina. I will work on it more." He then looks at her dead in the eyes and nod. "Yes, ma'am."


Sabrina smiles slightly at him and then pulled her hand out of her jacket and then decided that Kylan and Zach weren't coming now that it was a fair amount of time past the meeting time, so she whistles at the others. "Alright everyone, lets get onto the small little boat that'll get us to the yacht out there in the open waters." She walks out a block away from the market staying next to the water and there was a small open top boat that could fit a handful of people. She hopped in and motioned for everyone else to hop in. "Alright lets get in, we need to get to them before they get out into the ocean too far. By the looks of this boat, it cannot handle a storm."


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 31, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina smiles slightly at him and then pulled her hand out of her jacket and then decided that Kylan and Zach weren't coming now that it was a fair amount of time past the meeting time, so she whistles at the others. "Alright everyone, lets get onto the small little boat that'll get us to the yacht out there in the open waters." She walks out a block away from the market staying next to the water and there was a small open top boat that could fit a handful of people. She hopped in and motioned for everyone else to hop in. "Alright lets get in, we need to get to them before they get out into the ocean too far. By the looks of this boat, it cannot handle a storm."



Gabriello follows her to the small boat and gets on. He takes a seat behind the driver's seat.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (May 31, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina smiles slightly at him and then pulled her hand out of her jacket and then decided that Kylan and Zach weren't coming now that it was a fair amount of time past the meeting time, so she whistles at the others. "Alright everyone, lets get onto the small little boat that'll get us to the yacht out there in the open waters." She walks out a block away from the market staying next to the water and there was a small open top boat that could fit a handful of people. She hopped in and motioned for everyone else to hop in. "Alright lets get in, we need to get to them before they get out into the ocean too far. By the looks of this boat, it cannot handle a storm."


James shot Gab a cold look. 
“Suckup...” he mumbled while they walked. He came to the boat and climbed in, his weapon bouncing on his back. Once he was situated in his seat he took his weapon and gingerly set it in the floor. He leaned back and scratched his neck under the mask, silently seething a bit at the events that had unfolded earlier.


----------



## Seph (May 31, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina smiles slightly at him and then pulled her hand out of her jacket and then decided that Kylan and Zach weren't coming now that it was a fair amount of time past the meeting time, so she whistles at the others. "Alright everyone, lets get onto the small little boat that'll get us to the yacht out there in the open waters." She walks out a block away from the market staying next to the water and there was a small open top boat that could fit a handful of people. She hopped in and motioned for everyone else to hop in. "Alright lets get in, we need to get to them before they get out into the ocean too far. By the looks of this boat, it cannot handle a storm."


Seph followed along with the group, his new rifle in his left hand. "Damn, I, uh, though there would be more of us." Seph said as he looked around at everyone on the boat. He sat down towards the back of the boat relaxed in his seat.


----------



## JackJackal (Jun 1, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> If Gab could see through the mask, he’d see a defiant smirk and a shaking head.
> _“Who the hell does this lion think he is? Ain’t my boss, sure as hell ain’t over me. Tryin’ to be the macho man... stupid fleabag.”
> _
> He pulled the mask off, looking regretful but really he was pissed with Gab.
> ...


he shook his hand but Jack knew better. no one could pull a 180 on their attitude that quick but for the sake of everyone's sanity he decided not to say anything. "thaks.. I'll try not to get myself killed" he said smiling


Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina smiles slightly at him and then pulled her hand out of her jacket and then decided that Kylan and Zach weren't coming now that it was a fair amount of time past the meeting time, so she whistles at the others. "Alright everyone, lets get onto the small little boat that'll get us to the yacht out there in the open waters." She walks out a block away from the market staying next to the water and there was a small open top boat that could fit a handful of people. She hopped in and motioned for everyone else to hop in. "Alright lets get in, we need to get to them before they get out into the ocean too far. By the looks of this boat, it cannot handle a storm."


"the quicker we get this done the better," he said as he boarded the vessel.


Seph said:


> Seph followed along with the group, his new rifle in his left hand. "Damn, I, uh, though there would be more of us." Seph said as he looked around at everyone on the boat. He sat down towards the back of the boat relaxed in his seat.


"we may be small in numbers but that will work to our advantage. fewer people to be noticed. " Jack said to Seph as he waited for departure


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jun 1, 2019)

Along the boardwalk a filthy club sits tucked away with more presentable building. Inside the booing of dissatisfied clientele echoes through the interior. *Slam* the back door burst open and a Kitsune is flung out onto the litered sidewalk. "I'se hads more joys pickin up rat shits than watchin yuh act", a honeybadger says while cracking a wand over his knee, "yuh fired".

Akako gets to her feet dusting off her hat. "<But this is the only way a dame like me can make money in a place like this without doin unspeakable things>", she pleads in Japanese.

He shakes his head, "ain't my problems now gets yuh ass outta here". The door slams shut causing some news papers to blow forward.

"<Damn badger father was right about this bein a bad idea>", as she speaks her eyes try to refrain from crying. "<What was I thinkin movin to Tokyo to be a magician>", her legs drag out of the alley and onto the boardwalk, "<stupid American culture corrupting my mind and tellin me to follow my dream>". "<Why do I love the ideas and concepts of a country I've never been or gonna go to>", Akako slumps down onto a bench overlooking the water. "<I'd do anything to get over there>", the still waters shimmer and glitter with any light reflecting of it, "<even if it cost me my soul>".


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jun 1, 2019)

Zachariah sighed, and stretched his arms in the air. "Welp, the others are long gone. We should probably try to catch up now." He told @Kylan Velpa.


----------



## Zenkiki (Jun 6, 2019)

Sabrina unhooked the stolen boat from the harbor post and turned the engine on. A quick glance around to see if anyone else was coming, then seeing no one else coming she sped off towards the hatch not wanting it to get to open waters. Her eyes squinted more and her ears progressively fell back as she hunted her prey. 

The men on the ship were laughing and having a fun time since they got rid of Midnight and they were finally off towards the south again.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 6, 2019)

Gabriello sat in silence as he runs the plan through his head. He and Jack are supposed to go to the back of the boat and clear out the enemies. There's even an assassin that they have to watch out for. He hopes that Jack can handle himself like he claims that he would. He takes a deep breath and sighed to himself.


----------



## JackJackal (Jun 6, 2019)

Jack pulled out the guns he got from Stephanie. he didn't have any backup ammo as usual. so he made sure to keep count of the bullets that he had inside. He wasn't going to screw around this time. not with his brother in danger. Not only that but he'd have to work with his team this time instead of going in on his own. he was out of his element but it had to be done if he wanted things to go smoothly


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 6, 2019)

James sat in the back of the boat, slowly getting over what he thought was Gab's (@HopeTLioness ) nosiness into his business with Jack. He slowly began to concentrate, remembering the map and knowing his job; kill all hostiles and defend Sab (@Zenkiki ) at all costs. He pulled his .45 Mars Automatic out one more time and looked it over, the cold steel and weight feeling normal in his paw. He put it away and looked to the floor, saying a quick prayer under his gas mask and looking out to sea.


----------



## Seph (Jun 6, 2019)

Seph sat back in his seat and looked at the gun in his hand. He started thinking about the last time he shot a rifle, and cringed at the thought. He tried to shoot a bottle that was on top of a fence. He was only about 15 feet away from the fence, but he missed and hit a window on the house behind. He had started to pack up and leave before anyone realized when he heard a scream come from the house. It turned out that he had shot the 60 year old grandma in the house behind in the shoulder. Seph gave her a couple hundred dollars and went on his way. "_I better hit this time." _Seph thought to himself as he looked at the gun.


----------



## Zenkiki (Jun 6, 2019)

The boat arrived next to the yacht and sabrina tossed the rope out and tries to tie it close to the ship as possible. Once she shut the engine off they were getting tugged along from the back right corner of the ship. They had gotten next to it undetected and could get up to the first floor once they stepped onto a small platform and walk up a flight of stairs 10 feet away. Sabrina looked around at the others and gave a small nod. They were finally here and this is her chance she has been waiting for. She points to jack and Gabriello and points her thumb over her shoulder telling them to get going and work their way to the closer building where they were to clear out. She waits until they are gone before she steps off and the second group work their way to the main bridge building. .


----------



## JackJackal (Jun 6, 2019)

Jack nods back and looks at Sab and drew out one of his knives and silently motioned him to take the lead.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 6, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> The boat arrived next to the yacht and sabrina tossed the rope out and tries to tie it close to the ship as possible. Once she shut the engine off they were getting tugged along from the back right corner of the ship. They had gotten next to it undetected and could get up to the first floor once they stepped onto a small platform and walk up a flight of stairs 10 feet away. Sabrina looked around at the others and gave a small nod. They were finally here and this is her chance she has been waiting for. She points to jack and Gabriello and points her thumb over her shoulder telling them to get going and work their way to the closer building where they were to clear out. She waits until they are gone before she steps off and the second group work their way to the main bridge building. .





JackJackal said:


> Jack nods back and looks at Sab and drew out one of his knives and silently motioned him to take the lead.



Gabriello nod to Sabrina and looked over to Jack. He gave a nod to him and silently takes the lead to their selected location. Once they made it to the back building of the ship, he stop to take a peek at the guards. He counted three guards in their post, but has yet to see the assassin. He scanned the area to find anything that would seem a good hiding spot that the assassin might be.


----------



## JackJackal (Jun 6, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello nod to Sabrina and looked over to Jack. He gave a nod to him and silently takes the lead to their selected location. Once they made it to the back building of the ship, he stop to take a peek at the guards. He counted three guards in their post, but has yet to see the assassin. He scanned the area to find anything that would seem a good hiding spot that the assassin might be.


Jack on the other hand (er paw) focused on the three guards. he figured that the sniper wasn't going to be somewhere obvious. though to be careful he made a mental note of any and all cover areas and where they would be vulnerable. his guns didn't have silencers so he couldn't shoot them. he checked his pockets to see if he could find anything to distract the guards long enough for him and Gab to silence them and get in. luckily he found some loose change in his pocket. a couple of quarters that he had. cliche yes but if it would help he had to try. nudging his partner Jack held one coin in his hand "I'll see if I can distract them. if it works then follow my lead and take em out" he whispered handing sab one of his knives "use this and make sure to go for the head. we want clean kills so we don't leave a trail."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 7, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> The boat arrived next to the yacht and sabrina tossed the rope out and tries to tie it close to the ship as possible. Once she shut the engine off they were getting tugged along from the back right corner of the ship. They had gotten next to it undetected and could get up to the first floor once they stepped onto a small platform and walk up a flight of stairs 10 feet away. Sabrina looked around at the others and gave a small nod. They were finally here and this is her chance she has been waiting for. She points to jack and Gabriello and points her thumb over her shoulder telling them to get going and work their way to the closer building where they were to clear out. She waits until they are gone before she steps off and the second group work their way to the main bridge building. .


James watched as she finally brought them to the large boat. He picked the machine gun up from the floor and quickly jumped on the boat. He provided cover as Jack and Gab went off. He leveled his weapon and headed to the stairs with Sab (@Zenkiki ) following and @Seph covering their rear. He came to the top of the stairs and looked around. Seeing no one, he moved out of the way and motioned the others ahead.


----------



## Seph (Jun 7, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James watched as she finally brought them to the large boat. He picked the machine gun up from the floor and quickly jumped on the boat. He provided cover as Jack and Gab went off. He leveled his weapon and headed to the stairs with Sab (@Zenkiki ) following and @Seph covering their rear. He came to the top of the stairs and looked around. Seeing no one, he moved out of the way and motioned the others ahead.


As they walked, Seph put his right hand over the trigger and his left one on the shaft. He looked around for anyone on the ship. As Jane's took the lead Seph looked behind them to make sure that no one was there. Seph stayed behind Sabrina as they went and kept watch for anything. As they approached the stairs, Seph waited for Sabrina to go up before he did, thinking that if she was in the middle, she was least likely to get shot.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 7, 2019)

JackJackal said:


> Jack on the other hand (er paw) focused on the three guards. he figured that the sniper wasn't going to be somewhere obvious. though to be careful he made a mental note of any and all cover areas and where they would be vulnerable. his guns didn't have silencers so he couldn't shoot them. he checked his pockets to see if he could find anything to distract the guards long enough for him and Gab to silence them and get in. luckily he found some loose change in his pocket. a couple of quarters that he had. cliche yes but if it would help he had to try. nudging his partner Jack held one coin in his hand "I'll see if I can distract them. if it works then follow my lead and take em out" he whispered handing sab one of his knives "use this and make sure to go for the head. we want clean kills so we don't leave a trail."



Gabriello felt a nudge against him as he looked back to Jack. He listened to his plan and nod to him. "Alright, but you keep the knife. I have my own. Thank you anyway." he replied in a whisper as he pulled up his own set of knives in each hand. He whispers to Jack again. "Which one are you going for?"


----------



## JackJackal (Jun 7, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello felt a nudge against him as he looked back to Jack. He listened to his plan and nod to him. "Alright, but you keep the knife. I have my own. Thank you anyway." he replied in a whisper as he pulled up his own set of knives in each hand. He whispers to Jack again. "Which one are you going for?"


He looked at the 3 guards and thought for a moment. one of them had to take out 2 at once or else the survivor would raise the alarm. "I'll take the middle and right guards. you take the left. move quick and quiet." he said taking back his knife and pulling out his second. he threw the coin and waited holding his breath hoping this would work. they would have to be fast if they wanted to avoid detection by the sniper wherever they were hiding.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 7, 2019)

Seph said:


> As they walked, Seph put his right hand over the trigger and his left one on the shaft. He looked around for anyone on the ship. As Jane's took the lead Seph looked behind them to make sure that no one was there. Seph stayed behind Sabrina as they went and kept watch for anything. As they approached the stairs, Seph waited for Sabrina to go up before he did, thinking that if she was in the middle, she was least likely to get shot.


Once both Sab and Seph had came up the stairs, James went back ahead and looked around. He could see there was an open area between them and the bridge, about 40 feet. He motioned with a closed paw down to the deck as he slowly went prone. He kept looking and counted at least seven enemies in between them and the stairs to the bridge. He looked to Sab and sighed, pulling his mask off and whispering quietly.
"What's the plan? We just gonna light 'em up? I can get closer and try to surprise them, or I can nail them down the iron sights from here. Your call."


----------



## Zenkiki (Jun 7, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Once both Sab and Seph had came up the stairs, James went back ahead and looked around. He could see there was an open area between them and the bridge, about 40 feet. He motioned with a closed paw down to the deck as he slowly went prone. He kept looking and counted at least seven enemies in between them and the stairs to the bridge. He looked to Sab and sighed, pulling his mask off and whispering quietly.
> "What's the plan? We just gonna light 'em up? I can get closer and try to surprise them, or I can nail them down the iron sights from here. Your call."


Sabrina looks at the people and sees they are still spread out, too far to just light them up. Then she saw one by himself walking down the walkway to the back of the boat towards them. "Hmm.. let's draw them here one by one." She grabbed a knife from her hip and waited for the one to closer before she lunged out from the side railing and slit his throat. She pulls him back behind the solid plastic railing and looks at Seph. "Search him for anything of value."


----------



## Seph (Jun 7, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina looks at the people and sees they are still spread out, too far to just light them up. Then she saw one by himself walking down the walkway to the back of the boat towards them. "Hmm.. let's draw them here one by one." She grabbed a knife from her hip and waited for the one to closer before she lunged out from the side railing and slit his throat. She pulls him back behind the solid plastic railing and looks at Seph. "Search him for anything of value."


Seph nodded at her and crouched down next to the body. He started checking pockets and didn't find much. One of the only things in his pockets was his wallet, it had a couple bills and an ID. Seph wasn't an expert on ID's, but he definitely knew that the man in the picture looked a lot different than the one in front of him. 

"He didn't have much, except for this ID." Seph said to the group, quietly. "Looks like it ain't his anyway." Seph said as he kept searching. He decided to take the man's handgun for himself and took the couple magazines he had with it. Before leaving the body Seph decided to check again and he found a key. "This key too." Seph said as he turned around and handed the ID and key to Sabrina.


----------



## Zenkiki (Jun 7, 2019)

Seph said:


> Seph nodded at her and crouched down next to the body. He started checking pockets and didn't find much. One of the only things in his pockets was his wallet, it had a couple bills and an ID. Seph wasn't an expert on ID's, but he definitely knew that the man in the picture looked a lot different than the one in front of him.
> 
> "He didn't have much, except for this ID." Seph said to the group, quietly. "Looks like it ain't his anyway." Seph said as he kept searching. He decided to take the man's handgun for himself and took the couple magazines he had with it. Before leaving the body Seph decided to check again and he found a key. "This key too." Seph said as he turned around and handed the ID and key to Sabrina.


She took the two ideas then pocketed them herself. "Alright time to sleep with the fishes." With that she pushed him onto the ocean. Then while she did that one more guard started to walk towards the walkway.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 7, 2019)

JackJackal said:


> He looked at the 3 guards and thought for a moment. one of them had to take out 2 at once or else the survivor would raise the alarm. "I'll take the middle and right guards. you take the left. move quick and quiet." he said taking back his knife and pulling out his second. he threw the coin and waited holding his breath hoping this would work. they would have to be fast if they wanted to avoid detection by the sniper wherever they were hiding.



When the coin was thrown, it hit a wall on the other side. Immediately, the three guards looked over to where the noise hit. "What was that?" asked the first guard. The second guard decided to go over towards the wall and seen the coin on the floor. He bends down to pick it up as the others watch him. When the guard stood up, he turned around and was about to showed them the coin when a knife flew past the two guard and hit him right dead in the forehead. In an instant, the guard fell dead and the other two jumped in horror. They whirled their bodies around, gun out, and gets ready to shoot.


----------



## JackJackal (Jun 7, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> When the coin was thrown, it hit a wall on the other side. Immediately, the three guards looked over to where the noise hit. "What was that?" asked the first guard. The second guard decided to go over towards the wall and seen the coin on the floor. He bends down to pick it up as the others watch him. When the guard stood up, he turned around and was about to showed them the coin when a knife flew past the two guard and hit him right dead in the forehead. In an instant, the guard fell dead and the other two jumped in horror. They whirled their bodies around, gun out, and gets ready to shoot.


Jack took the opportunity to rush the guards after the knife was thrown at the first guard. the minute they turned he stabbed them both between the eyes letting them fall to the floor with the blades still in their heads he dragged them away from the open and waved at gab telling him it was clear. 

unbeknownst to them, they were already spotted by the assassin who with an  M1917 Enfield Silenced sniper rifle began taking some shots at the duo going for Gabriello first since he was further from the building. his face was concealed by a hood but his muzzle was visible at least. "you've gotten sloppy." he said as he watched and took to shots at Gabriello and tried 3 at Jack


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 7, 2019)

JackJackal said:


> Jack took the opportunity to rush the guards after the knife was thrown at the first guard. the minute they turned he stabbed them both between the eyes letting them fall to the floor with the blades still in their heads he dragged them away from the open and waved at gab telling him it was clear.
> 
> unbeknownst to them, they were already spotted by the assassin who with an  M1917 Enfield Silenced sniper rifle began taking some shots at the duo going for Gabriello first since he was further from the building. his face was concealed by a hood but his muzzle was visible at least. "you've gotten sloppy." he said as he watched and took to shots at Gabriello and tried 3 at Jack



When Jack made the close is clear, Gabriello was about to walk out of the corner when shots are heard, and he gets knicked on his right shoulder. He quickly retreated to the side of the building and held his arm with his left paw. "JACK, HIDE!" he shouted to the jackal and pulls out his gun. He grits his teeth and cursed under his breath. From the gunshots, he detected that it's coming from the second floor above them. He quickly makes a plan before shouting at Jack. "Jack, you go upstairs and take care of the sniper! I'll distract him!" Once he hears a brief brake of the shooting, he peeks out and shoots at the area where the sniper might be and goes back to his hiding place. He periodically does it a few times as he waits til Jack reach the sniper.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 7, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> She took the two ideas then pocketed them herself. "Alright time to sleep with the fishes." With that she pushed him onto the ocean. Then while she did that one more guard started to walk towards the walkway.


James slowly pulled his trench knife out from his leg holder as he saw the next guard coming. 
“I got ‘em boss. Leave it to me.”
Once he was close enough, he quickly stood up and slammed his face with the knuckle duster handle. Before he could reach his gun out of surprise, James slit his throat and stabbed his chest cavity, holding him as he fell. He laid him down in the ground and put the knife away. 
“Scumbag...” He dug through his pockets and found his wallet, seeing the ID was the guard’s. He found some loose .45 ammo and some change also. He opened up the wallet and pulled 11,000 Yen ($100 today) out. “Ya don’t need that anymore bud.” He pocketed the money and ammo then gave Sab the ID card. He drug the body to the railing and dropped him over board.


----------



## Zenkiki (Jun 7, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James slowly pulled his trench knife out from his leg holder as he saw the next guard coming.
> “I got ‘em boss. Leave it to me.”
> Once he was close enough, he quickly stood up and slammed his face with the knuckle duster handle. Before he could reach his gun out of surprise, James slit his throat and stabbed his chest cavity, holding him as he fell. He laid him down in the ground and put the knife away.
> “Scumbag...” He dug through his pockets and found his wallet, seeing the ID was the guard’s. He found some loose .45 ammo and some change also. He opened up the wallet and pulled 11,000 Yen ($100 today) out. “Ya don’t need that anymore bud.” He pocketed the money and ammo then gave Sab the ID card. He drug the body to the railing and dropped him over board.


With Gabreillo drawing some attention the extra men focused on him and went after him. Sabrina growls to herself seeing things fall apart a little early. "Time to go loud. James help Gab out, while seph and I start clearing the building." With that she starts running to the building following the walkway of the hallway then ran out past the large courtyard like gap between the two buildings, keeping to one side and staying low incase anyone else came by. One guy ran y her and she fired her pistol at his back killing him and then she left him there since they were going loud she could loot later. She quickly reached the bridge tower and waited to breach with seph.


----------



## Seph (Jun 7, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> With Gabreillo drawing some attention the extra men focused on him and went after him. Sabrina growls to herself seeing things fall apart a little early. "Time to go loud. James help Gab out, while seph and I start clearing the building." With that she starts running to the building following the walkway of the hallway then ran out past the large courtyard like gap between the two buildings, keeping to one side and staying low incase anyone else came by. One guy ran y her and she fired her pistol at his back killing him and then she left him there since they were going loud she could loot later. She quickly reached the bridge tower and waited to breach with seph.


Seph was a bit surprised that Sabrina rushed, but he wasn't against the idea. Seph aimed and shot  at aa gu who was running after her. He hit him in the thigh, causing him to fall down. Seph cocked the gun again and shot him again in the chest, killing him. He followed Sabrina's path and shot at a  couple more men that were realizing what was happening. Seph ran up to where Sabrina was and took cover beside her. He nodded at her and waited for her command.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 7, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> With Gabreillo drawing some attention the extra men focused on him and went after him. Sabrina growls to herself seeing things fall apart a little early. "Time to go loud. James help Gab out, while seph and I start clearing the building." With that she starts running to the building following the walkway of the hallway then ran out past the large courtyard like gap between the two buildings, keeping to one side and staying low incase anyone else came by. One guy ran y her and she fired her pistol at his back killing him and then she left him there since they were going loud she could loot later. She quickly reached the bridge tower and waited to breach with seph.


As soon as he heard the shots he groaned, grabbing his mask and putting it on. He listened to Sab and nodded, grabbing the machine gun and running back to the rear of the ship. He could hear gunfire being exchanged and confused yelling. He came up to where the enemy guards where beginning to take shots at Gab (@HopeTLioness ) and cocked the machine gun.
“Surprise scalawags!!”
With that, he unloaded, spraying anything that was moving, other than Gab of course. Once he finished the mag, he could see he had done a lot of damage. He ran to Gab’s cover and looked over at him. He pulled the mask off and gave a small smile.
“You doin’ alright? I think I got the guys who werr comin’ for ya.”
Before Gab spoke he heard a guard groan back out where he had wrecked carnage. He looked back out and shot the dying gangster in the head with his .45 pistol. He came back around and looked to Gab.
“Anyways, y’all holding up? Where’s Jack?”


----------



## JackJackal (Jun 7, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> When Jack made the close is clear, Gabriello was about to walk out of the corner when shots are heard, and he gets knicked on his right shoulder. He quickly retreated to the side of the building and held his arm with his left paw. "JACK, HIDE!" he shouted to the jackal and pulls out his gun. He grits his teeth and cursed under his breath. From the gunshots, he detected that it's coming from the second floor above them. He quickly makes a plan before shouting at Jack. "Jack, you go upstairs and take care of the sniper! I'll distract him!" Once he hears a brief brake of the shooting, he peeks out and shoots at the area where the sniper might be and goes back to his hiding place. He periodically does it a few times as he waits til Jack reach the sniper.


_'so much for stealth' _Jack thought as he busted int the building met with some guards who had come down to deal with the problem. Jack wasted no time taking both pistols out and taking some quick draw shots at them managing to kill one as the other took cover only to pop up later and get his eye shot out with one bullet and his life ended with another giving Jack a clear path to the second floor and up to the assassin who was still taking shots at everyone outside. he burst through the door with his guns drawn. "Alright, asshole. drop the gun and get your hands behind your head!" he snapped. but the assassin wasn't phased by Jack's aggression. he simply stood up and turned to face him. "I had hoped that I was seeing things when I saw you down there." The sniper said sounding somber as he spoke. "The fuck are you saying? I don't even know you!" Jack growled and had his fingers on the triggers


----------



## Zenkiki (Jun 7, 2019)

Seph said:


> Seph was a bit surprised that Sabrina rushed, but he wasn't against the idea. Seph aimed and shot  at aa gu who was running after her. He hit him in the thigh, causing him to fall down. Seph cocked the gun again and shot him again in the chest, killing him. He followed Sabrina's path and shot at a  couple more men that were realizing what was happening. Seph ran up to where Sabrina was and took cover beside her. He nodded at her and waited for her command.


She turns the wheel lock and pulls it open letting seph go in first. The hall inside was empty with a hallway ending with a staircase while there were two rooms inside one on each side of the hall.  The left held a wooden conference table and paper all about then the right room was a kitchen. Sabrina followed seph through the rooms while they worked their way through the building


----------



## Seph (Jun 7, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> She turns the wheel lock and pulls it open letting seph go in first. The hall inside was empty with a hallway ending with a staircase while there were two rooms inside one on each side of the hall.  The left held a wooden conference table and paper all about then the right room was a kitchen. Sabrina followed seph through the rooms while they worked their way through the building


Once the two of them reached the rooms Seph looked back and forth between. "Hm, you want to split up and take both rooms at the same time or stay together?" Seph asked her as he kept an eye on both doors.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 7, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> As soon as he heard the shots he groaned, grabbing his mask and putting it on. He listened to Sab and nodded, grabbing the machine gun and running back to the rear of the ship. He could hear gunfire being exchanged and confused yelling. He came up to where the enemy guards where beginning to take shots at Gab (@HopeTLioness ) and cocked the machine gun.
> “Surprise scalawags!!”
> With that, he unloaded, spraying anything that was moving, other than Gab of course. Once he finished the mag, he could see he had done a lot of damage. He ran to Gab’s cover and looked over at him. He pulled the mask off and gave a small smile.
> “You doin’ alright? I think I got the guys who werr comin’ for ya.”
> ...



Was in a gun fight with the other guards until James showed up and cleaned house. He quickly turns and aimed his gun at the James at first in alarm(just in case it was another bad guy), but sighed in relief and lowered his gun. He then returned the smile. "I'm very glad to see you, James. Jack and I took out the three guards with the knifes, but we end up getting shot at by the sniper. I got hit in the process, but I will live." He showed him his wound before continuing. "Anyway, we really couldn't hear the gunshots, so I assume that the sniper is using a supressor. Jack is going after the sniper while I stayed here to distract him. Because I started shooting back, it alarmed the other guards." He sighed and shook his head, feeling a bit disappointment in himself. "I should of prepared a bit better. Anyway, how is Ms. Sabrina and Seph? Are they alright?"


----------



## Zenkiki (Jun 7, 2019)

Seph said:


> Once the two of them reached the rooms Seph looked back and forth between. "Hm, you want to split up and take both rooms at the same time or stay together?" Seph asked her as he kept an eye on both doors.


"Lets stick together in case someone else is here." With that she went into the closet room and looked around the conference room and nods seeing a few items of interest. "We need to come here once it is completely cleared." With that she left the room and into the kitchen and prep room. She glares at the amount of packed drugs just sitting around here. The walls were stacked up with bags apon bags. Sabrina checks around the corner into the storage room and say even more. She shut the door before it fell out and then motioned for him to follow her on out of the rooms and work their way up to the second floor.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 7, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Was in a gun fight with the other guards until James showed up and cleaned house. He quickly turns and aimed his gun at the James at first in alarm(just in case it was another bad guy), but sighed in relief and lowered his gun. He then returned the smile. "I'm very glad to see you, James. Jack and I took out the three guards with the knifes, but we end up getting shot at by the sniper. I got hit in the process, but I will live." He showed him his wound before continuing. "Anyway, we really couldn't hear the gunshots, so I assume that the sniper is using a supressor. Jack is going after the sniper while I stayed here to distract him. Because I started shooting back, it alarmed the other guards." He sighed and shook his head, feeling a bit disappointment in himself. "I should of prepared a bit better. Anyway, how is Ms. Sabrina and Seph? Are they alright?"


James listened and looked at the wound. 
“It’s only a flesh wound. Missed any nerves or veins.” He shrugged his shoulders when she asked about Seph and Sab. “Hell if I know, they went for the bridge. She sent me here to help y’all.” As he spoke, he could see the back of the sniper from his perch. He growled and stood up quickly. 
“I’m going after that sniper. If I’m lucky, I can get jack before he goes in and gas him.” He dig through his pockets to reveal a gas grenade. “I left a whole lotta shit in my uniform 5 years ago.” He changed the mags on the gun and took off, sprinting up the stairs to see @JackJackal confronting the assassin. He came in with his barrel pointed at the assassin and stood behind Jack silently.


----------



## Seph (Jun 7, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> "Lets stick together in case someone else is here." With that she went into the closet room and looked around the conference room and nods seeing a few items of interest. "We need to come here once it is completely cleared." With that she left the room and into the kitchen and prep room. She glares at the amount of packed drugs just sitting around here. The walls were stacked up with bags apon bags. Sabrina checks around the corner into the storage room and say even more. She shut the door before it fell out and then motioned for him to follow her on out of the rooms and work their way up to the second floor.


"Damn." Seph said as he looked at all the drugs in awe. He saw Sabrina motion for him and he followed her up to the second floor. He pulled out his new found pistol and held the rifle in his left hand.


----------



## JackJackal (Jun 7, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James listened and looked at the wound.
> “It’s only a flesh wound. Missed any nerves or veins.” He shrugged his shoulders when she asked about Seph and Sab. “Hell if I know, they went for the bridge. She sent me here to help y’all.” As he spoke, he could see the back of the sniper from his perch. He growled and stood up quickly.
> “I’m going after that sniper. If I’m lucky, I can get jack before he goes in and gas him.” He dig through his pockets to reveal a gas grenade. “I left a whole lotta shit in my uniform 5 years ago.” He changed the mags on the gun and took off, sprinting up the stairs to see @JackJackal confronting the assassin. He came in with his barrel pointed at the assassin and stood behind Jack silently.


"Don't you?" The sniper asked moving to uncover his face "I'm hurt that you would forget me so easily." Jack dropped his guns and stared in disbelief. standing before him was his older brother Jax. The man had black fur and olive eyes. (reference in the chats) "It's been a while little brother"


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 7, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James listened and looked at the wound.
> “It’s only a flesh wound. Missed any nerves or veins.” He shrugged his shoulders when she asked about Seph and Sab. “Hell if I know, they went for the bridge. She sent me here to help y’all.” As he spoke, he could see the back of the sniper from his perch. He growled and stood up quickly.
> “I’m going after that sniper. If I’m lucky, I can get jack before he goes in and gas him.” He dig through his pockets to reveal a gas grenade. “I left a whole lotta shit in my uniform 5 years ago.” He changed the mags on the gun and took off, sprinting up the stairs to see @JackJackal confronting the assassin. He came in with his barrel pointed at the assassin and stood behind Jack silently.



"Hey wait!" Gabriello called out to James already left. "Damnit. Come on, Gabriello. You have a mission to do. I have to make sure that Jack, and now James, will be alright. However, Ms. Sabrina and Seph is short on a guy and may need my help. What should I do?" He ponder for a moment before finally made his decision. He stood up and went the other way in search for Sabrina and Seph.


----------



## Zenkiki (Jun 7, 2019)

The halls upstairs were wider and had more people walking by. She fires at two people just walking down the hall and that draws more fire from the rest of the building.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 7, 2019)

JackJackal said:


> "Don't you?" The sniper asked moving to uncover his face "I'm hurt that you would forget me so easily." Jack dropped his guns and stared in disbelief. standing before him was his older brother Jax. The man had black fur and olive eyes. (reference in the chats) "It's been a while little brother"


James still had his gun level, speaking to Jack in a low tone. 
“If you dare do anything against me for him... may God help you.” He kept his mask on, staring Jax down with the muzzle pointed at his gut.


----------



## Seph (Jun 7, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> The halls upstairs were wider and had more people walking by. She fires at two people just walking down the hall and that draws more fire from the rest of the building.


Seph watched as Sabrina shot at the first few people and decided to start shooting himself. He shot the 1911 pistol at someone and hit them twice in the chest. Seph shot more, trying to draw more attention to himself than Sabrina. He shot at a few more people and watched them scatter to try and take cover.


----------



## JackJackal (Jun 7, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James still had his gun level, speaking to Jack in a low tone.
> “If you dare do anything against me for him... may God help you.” He kept his mask on, staring Jax down with the muzzle pointed at his gut.


Jack ignored James and shook his head "Y-Your alive...but how?!" he asked tearing up as he had feared the worst. "It wasn't easy. They we're going to kill me yes but I managed to persuade them." he explained seeing James behind his brother "I suggest you put that down. I don't want trouble up here. not ith him around." he ssid pointing to Jack


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 7, 2019)

JackJackal said:


> Jack ignored James and shook his head "Y-Your alive...but how?!" he asked tearing up as he had feared the worst. "It wasn't easy. They we're going to kill me yes but I managed to persuade them." he explained seeing James behind his brother "I suggest you put that down. I don't want trouble up here. not ith him around." he ssid pointing to Jack


James pulled the gas mask off but kept the weapon aimed at him. 
“I hate to ruin a family moment but you had better put your Enfield down, put your paws up, and we can do this easy. I don’t want trouble either, but boss will probably have questions galore for ya.”


----------



## JackJackal (Jun 7, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James pulled the gas mask off but kept the weapon aimed at him.
> “I hate to ruin a family moment but you had better put your Enfield down, put your paws up, and we can do this easy. I don’t want trouble either, but boss will probably have questions galore for ya.”


He looks back at Jack and sighed "It's unfortunate that we're on opposite sides Jack. but while I won't hurt you I cannot spare your friends." he said and shoved his little brother into James to stun him giving him enough time to create some cover for himself. he had a plan in place. he knew that Jack would protect him at any cost so if James tried to hurt him Jax would be able to escape if things got too hairy


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 7, 2019)

JackJackal said:


> He looks back at Jack and sighed "It's unfortunate that we're on opposite sides Jack. but while I won't hurt you I cannot spare your friends." he said and shoved his little brother into James to stun him giving him enough time to create some cover for himself. he had a plan in place. he knew that Jack would protect him at any cost so if James tried to hurt him Jax would be able to escape if things got too hairy


James was briefly stunned and dropped his gun. He quickly came back though and shoved Jack as hard as he could back across the room. He quickly came to Jax and put his .45 Mars Automatic on his temple, his breathing a bit accelerated.
"Easy way or hard way, it's your call." He looked to Jack and grit his teeth. "I took an oath not to kill you, but I ain't gonna hesitate to kill him. Bein' a good brother, I'd suggest you tell him that surrenderin' to Sab ain't the worst option." He took his other hand and drew the trench knife, keeping it low and ready to use the brass knuckle end if shit hit the fan.


----------



## JackJackal (Jun 7, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James was briefly stunned and dropped his gun. He quickly came back though and shoved Jack as hard as he could back across the room. He quickly came to Jax and put his .45 Mars Automatic on his temple, his breathing a bit accelerated.
> "Easy way or hard way, it's your call." He looked to Jack and grit his teeth. "I took an oath not to kill you, but I ain't gonna hesitate to kill him. Bein' a good brother, I'd suggest you tell him that surrenderin' to Sab ain't the worst option." He took his other hand and drew the trench knife, keeping it low and ready to use the brass knuckle end if shit hit the fan.


Jak's eyes shrank to pinpricks when he saw this he pulled out both knives and held them ready to strike "Let go of my brother now." he said threateningly "Before You make a mistake you can't fix"
Jax smirked and let a hidden dagger slide from his sleeve waiting for the right moment to make his move as James wouldn't be able to see it in the position he was in.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 7, 2019)

JackJackal said:


> Jak's eyes shrank to pinpricks when he saw this he pulled out both knives and held them ready to strike "Let go of my brother now." he said threateningly "Before You make a mistake you can't fix"
> Jax smirked and let a hidden dagger slide from his sleeve waiting for the right moment to make his move as James wouldn't be able to see it in the position he was in.


James locked eyes with Jack and gave him a steely look.
"Well well, you got me in a bad position." He laid his finger on the trigger. "The real question is, what master do you serve? What runs stronger thief, your kin's blood or your paycheck? Family or brothers-in-arms?" He raised his other paw with the trench knife to around his belly button as he gave a calm smile. "Go ahead. Make my day and run off with your spineless coward of a brother. He'll boost your ego 'till kingdom come. He'll make you feel like some bad ass while all the world sees is a sorry petty thief. Not to mention, this is mutiny against Sabrina and her orders." He remained calm and gave a slight smirk. "Choose your actions wisely Robin Hood. The rest of your life depends on it."
He secretly hoped brinkmanship might push Jack back. After all, he wasn't suggesting the sniper be executed, only to be seen by Sab.
"Now, please tell your brother that surrender and a brief questioning is the best option. I'll pull away, you pull away, Mr. Assassin doesn't kill me, and we are fine."


----------



## JackJackal (Jun 7, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James locked eyes with Jack and gave him a steely look.
> "Well well, you got me in a bad position." He laid his finger on the trigger. "The real question is, what master do you serve? What runs stronger thief, your kin's blood or your paycheck? Family or brothers-in-arms?" He raised his other paw with the trench knife to around his belly button as he gave a calm smile. "Go ahead. Make my day and run off with your spineless coward of a brother. He'll boost your ego 'till kingdom come. He'll make you feel like some bad ass while all the world sees is a sorry petty thief. Not to mention, this is mutiny against Sabrina and her orders." He remained calm and gave a slight smirk. "Choose your actions wisely Robin Hood. The rest of your life depends on it."
> He secretly hoped brinkmanship might push Jack back. After all, he wasn't suggesting the sniper be executed, only to be seen by Sab.
> "Now, please tell your brother that surrender and a brief questioning is the best option. I'll pull away, you pull away, Mr. Assassin doesn't kill me, and we are fine."


"YoU DOnt mESS wiTh MY faMilY!" Jack snarled as he took a step forward Jax realized they were at a dissadvantage as James held all the cards. he looked at his bother and began humming a tune to try and calm him down knowing Jack was irrational in this state. he had to stop him before they both died


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 7, 2019)

JackJackal said:


> "YoU DOnt mESS wiTh MY faMilY!" Jack snarled as he took a step forward Jax realized they were at a dissadvantage as James held all the cards. he looked at his bother and began humming a tune to try and calm him down knowing Jack was irrational in this state. he had to stop him before they both died


James instinctively raised the knife up, the brass knuckles about four inches from his snout. He heard Jax begin to hum and looked back to Jack, his tone furious.
“Jack, quit trying to be the hero and take a lesson from your brother. Stand down.” He slowly holstered his gun away but kept the trench knife in his hand at his side.
“Just remember, when your hide is on the line and I’m watching, know I won’t give a shit whether you die or not you arrogant bastard. You don’t give a damn about any of us, not me, not Seph, not even Sab. You’re full of yourself and your petty ego.” James was enraged with Jack; he knew he was untrustworthy, but he didn’t think he’d go to the brink of being hunted down by the Whitepaws. He spat on the floor at their feet, then turned back to Jax.
“Sir, please, enough is enough. My boss most likely has questions that you have answers too. If you will come with me to her, she can ask, you can answer, and y’all will be on your way. So help me God.”


----------



## JackJackal (Jun 7, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James instinctively raised the knife up, the brass knuckles about four inches from his snout. He heard Jax begin to hum and looked back to Jack, his tone furious.
> “Jack, quit trying to be the hero and take a lesson from your brother. Stand down.” He slowly holstered his gun away but kept the trench knife in his hand at his side.
> “Just remember, when your hide is on the line and I’m watching, know I won’t give a shit whether you die or not you arrogant bastard. You don’t give a damn about any of us, not me, not Seph, not even Sab. You’re full of yourself and your petty ego.” James was enraged with Jack; he knew he was untrustworthy, but he didn’t think he’d go to the brink of being hunted down by the Whitepaws. He spat on the floor at their feet, then turned back to Jax.
> “Sir, please, enough is enough. My boss most likely has questions that you have answers too. If you will come with me to her, she can ask, you can answer, and y’all will be on your way. So help me God.”


"shut up if you want to leave with your tail attached," Jax said before going back to humming the soft tune. Jack seemed to relax little by little as his brother continued. soon he was back in his neutral state. "'Ah....shit," he muttered and looked at his comrade and his brother. "I did it again didn't I?" he asked making Jax shake his head "I swear it's like clockwork with you" he said then took a deep breath "ok. I'll go with you. I don't want any more trouble" he said still planning to escape before he was questioned.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 7, 2019)

JackJackal said:


> "shut up if you want to leave with your tail attached," Jax said before going back to humming the soft tune. Jack seemed to relax little by little as his brother continued. soon he was back in his neutral state. "'Ah....shit," he muttered and looked at his comrade and his brother. "I did it again didn't I?" he asked making Jax shake his head "I swear it's like clockwork with you" he said then took a deep breath "ok. I'll go with you. I don't want any more trouble" he said still planning to escape before he was questioned.


He put his knife away and went to get his gun. He intentionally brushed into Jack and muttered the only German he knew from the war.
“Geh zum teufel dummkopf...” He was irate as he tucked his mask in a pocket and leveled his weapon at Jax. “You first. I’ll get you to the small boat where we’ll wait for the boss (@Zenkiki ). Then as far as I know yur a free man Mr.... ya know I never did get yur name.” He pointed to the door with the muzzle of his weapon and waited to follow him out closely.


----------



## JackJackal (Jun 8, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> He holstered his knife away and went to get his gun. He intentionally brushed into Jack and muttered the only German he knew from the war.
> “Geh zum teufel dummkopf...” He was irate as he tucked his mask in a pocket and leveled his weapon at Jax. “You first. I’ll get you to the small boat where we’ll wait for the boss (@Zenkiki ). Then as far as I know yur a free man Mr.... ya know I never did get yur name.” He pointed to the door with the muzzle of his weapon and waited to follow him out closely.


Jax walked forward quietly looking back at Jack for a second and smiling "nice to see you again brother. I only wish it wasn't under such circumstances." he saidbefore leaving the roomwith James close behind


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 8, 2019)

JackJackal said:


> Jax walked forward quietly looking back at Jack for a second and smiling "nice to see you again brother. I only wish it wasn't under such circumstances." he saidbefore leaving the roomwith James close behind


“Or ignore the question, either works. Guess I couldn’t care less. Crazy must run in yalls family.” He followed about two feet behind Jax as they went down the stairs and onto the boat deck. He pointed down to where Sab had tied the boat to the yacht and motioned to it. “60 feet that way. Head on down there, we’ll wait there for boss-kitty.” He kept the machine gun level at his back, his finger on the trigger not hesitating to open fire if he bolted. “Cmon now, move along.”


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 8, 2019)

Meanwhile, Gabriello finally made it to the area where Sabrina (@Zenkiki ) and Seph (@Seph ) are having a shoot out. He takes cover and pulls out a smoke bomb from a holster strapped on his waist. He then shout out to Sabrina and Seph.

"Hey, get down!" 

In one motion, he pulls the tag, moves from his hiding spot, and throws the smoke bomb towards the area of where the enemies are before ducking down and goes into another cover spot.


----------



## Zenkiki (Jun 8, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Meanwhile, Gabriello finally made it to the area where Sabrina (@Zenkiki ) and Seph (@Seph ) are having a shoot out. He takes cover and pulls out a smoke bomb from a holster strapped on his waist. He then shout out to Sabrina and Seph.
> 
> "Hey, get down!"
> 
> In one motion, he pulls the tag, moves from his hiding spot, and throws the smoke bomb towards the area of where the enemies are before ducking down and goes into another cover spot.


Sabrina was firing her pistol at the men running down the hall. She was using the kitchen doorway as cover while seph used the conference room door. She saw the feathered lion run in and shout to get down. She slipped round left to hide behind the wall now inside the kitchen to hide while that grenade blew out and the thick smoke flooded the stairs. She smiles at Gab, "nice to see you came. What happened with James? He was supposed to come here, after helping you."


----------



## Seph (Jun 8, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Meanwhile, Gabriello finally made it to the area where Sabrina (@Zenkiki ) and Seph (@Seph ) are having a shoot out. He takes cover and pulls out a smoke bomb from a holster strapped on his waist. He then shout out to Sabrina and Seph.
> 
> "Hey, get down!"
> 
> In one motion, he pulls the tag, moves from his hiding spot, and throws the smoke bomb towards the area of where the enemies are before ducking down and goes into another cover spot.


Seph was surprised to see the smoke bomb, and thought they had been flanked. Once it went off, Sroh started coughing and ran into the conference room. As he hid in there, he heard Sabrina talking friendly to someone so he calmed down. "How's it going over there boss?" Seph asked Sabrina while he took cover behind the conference room door again.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 9, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina was firing her pistol at the men running down the hall. She was using the kitchen doorway as cover while seph used the conference room door. She saw the feathered lion run in and shout to get down. She slipped round left to hide behind the wall now inside the kitchen to hide while that grenade blew out and the thick smoke flooded the stairs. She smiles at Gab, "nice to see you came. What happened with James? He was supposed to come here, after helping you."



After the smoke bomb was released and the guards started coughing, he takes this chance to go over to the wall inside the kitchen and kneel beside her. "James went after Jack after he ran off to go fight the sniper. He and Jack should come to help us after they dealt with the threat."


----------



## Zenkiki (Jun 9, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> After the smoke bomb was released and the guards started coughing, he takes this chance to go over to the wall inside the kitchen and kneel beside her. "James went after Jack after he ran off to go fight the sniper. He and Jack should come to help us after they dealt with the threat."


She nodded and then fires a few bullets into the invisible stairway and then comes back to cover as she reloaded. "Very well. At least we have one reason that is backing us up. There is a few more people I know of there in the stairwell and we still need to clear the second floor and the bridge."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 9, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> She nodded and then fires a few bullets into the invisible stairway and then comes back to cover as she reloaded. "Very well. At least we have one reason that is backing us up. There is a few more people I know of there in the stairwell and we still need to clear the second floor and the bridge."



"Understood." He then takes the Browning Automatic rifle .30/06 that was strapped to his back, loads and cocks it. " @Seph and I can clear the way for you so we can press on."


----------



## Zenkiki (Jun 9, 2019)

She looks at him. "I am not going to sit back and do nothing.i appreciate you trying to take the attention of them all, but you dont have to."


----------



## Seph (Jun 9, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> She looks at him. "I am not going to sit back and do nothing.i appreciate you trying to take the attention of them all, but you dont have to."



 Seph recognized the voice as one of the crew members. "Yeah, you do that." Seph responded, thinking that they were going to get themselves killed


----------



## JackJackal (Jun 9, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> “Or ignore the question, either works. Guess I couldn’t care less. Crazy must run in yalls family.” He followed about two feet behind Jax as they went down the stairs and onto the boat deck. He pointed down to where Sab had tied the boat to the yacht and motioned to it. “60 feet that way. Head on down there, we’ll wait there for boss-kitty.” He kept the machine gun level at his back, his finger on the trigger not hesitating to open fire if he bolted. “Cmon now, move along.”


Jax Smirked and let his hidden knife slide back into his hand and waited till they walked a bit further before he spun around and stabbed James in his side then gave him a left hook to the jaw "Sorry but I've no intention to see your boss." He said and went for James' gun before he could try to get a shot off


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 9, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> She looks at him. "I am not going to sit back and do nothing.i appreciate you trying to take the attention of them all, but you dont have to."



"Then we go in on three."

He gets ready and started the countdown. "One."


----------



## Zenkiki (Jun 9, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> "Then we go in on three."
> 
> He gets ready and started the countdown. "One."


Sab, gripped her pistol and nodded ready to move. The pistol wasn't the best gun to bring into an open fire battlefield, but it was still better than nothing and it was useful at killing just as effectively while saving bullets. 
 She slide down the wall to the doorframe and counted, "two."


----------



## Seph (Jun 9, 2019)

.


Zenkiki said:


> Sab, gripped her pistol and nodded ready to move. The pistol wasn't the best gun to bring into an open fire battlefield, but it was still better than nothing and it was useful at killing just as effectively while saving bullets.
> She slide down the wall to the doorframe and counted, "two."


Seph sighed and reloaded his pistol. He looked down at it and hoped that it would carry him through the battle. "Three." Seph said as he jumped out of the door way and started shooting.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 9, 2019)

Seph said:


> .
> 
> Seph sighed and reloaded his pistol. He looked down at it and hoped that it would carry him through the battle. "Three." Seph said as he jumped out of the door way and started shooting.



Gabriello jumped out at the same time with Seph as he starts firing his gun.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 9, 2019)

JackJackal said:


> Jax Smirked and let his hidden knife slide back into his hand and waited till they walked a bit further before he spun around and stabbed James in his side then gave him a left hook to the jaw "Sorry but I've no intention to see your boss." He said and went for James' gun before he could try to get a shot off


James screamed in agony and stumbled backwards as he was stabbed and punched. He dropped his machine gun and fell to the deck as Jax took off. He took his .45 from his holster and aimed down the iron sights and the fleeing jackal’s lower leg. He took aim on his calf muscle and gritted his teeth. 
“Defendam hoc you sonuvabitch.”
With that, he took four perfect shots at his legs, aiming to incapacitate but not kill.


----------



## Zenkiki (Jun 9, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello jumped out at the same time with Seph as he starts firing his gun.



Sabrina was right after Gabrello since he had the bigger gun. She fires higher at what she remembered to be the top of the stairs so it was in her view while still not biting the two larger men in front of her. 

The stairwell was quickly dispatched and they worked their way up the dual flight of stairs and the four small rooms 2 on each side now laid before them. Sabrina broke into the first one and inside was one man with a girl in front of him using her as a human shield. Her wrists were heavily bruised and indented from the chains that laid on the bed. Sab hissed at him seeing the girl being used. She raised her arms to level and fired twice. Each one aimed towards his head. The first bullet went through his head while the second went into the girl's. Sabrina's eyes opened wide realizing she had messed up. Though there wasn't much she could do. She looked around for more men before she backed out of the room leaving the girl, laying down on the ground, with her head turning red still in the man's cold death hands.


----------



## JackJackal (Jun 9, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James screamed in agony and stumbled backwards as he was stabbed and punched. He dropped his machine gun and fell to the deck as Jax took off. He took his .45 from his holster and aimed down the iron sights and the fleeing jackal’s lower leg. He took aim on his calf muscle and gritted his teeth.
> “Defendam hoc you sonuvabitch.”
> With that, he took four perfect shots at his legs, aiming to incapacitate but not kill.


Jax howled in pain as the 4 bullets went into his calf. he fell to the floor and gripped his leg in pain for a moment before trying to crawl away only to run into his brother who stood looking down at him "J-Jack. help me!" he said as blood seeped from the wounds. Jack looked at James feeling his rage boil but he controlled it this time. "I'm sorry Jax. But I can't help you this time." He said and grabbed his brother pulling him up and holding his hands behind his back "I'm going to get my own answers from you." he said and led him back to James and held a hand out to him to help him up "You alright? he didn't hit anything vital did he?" Jack asked feeling guilty as he could have prevented all of this. but now all he could do is try to right his wrongs. if he could.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 9, 2019)

JackJackal said:


> Jax howled in pain as the 4 bullets went into his calf. he fell to the floor and gripped his leg in pain for a moment before trying to crawl away only to run into his brother who stood looking down at him "J-Jack. help me!" he said as blood seeped from the wounds. Jack looked at James feeling his rage boil but he controlled it this time. "I'm sorry Jax. But I can't help you this time." He said and grabbed his brother pulling him up and holding his hands behind his back "I'm going to get my own answers from you." he said and led him back to James and held a hand out to him to help him up "You alright? he didn't hit anything vital did he?" Jack asked feeling guilty as he could have prevented all of this. but now all he could do is try to right his wrongs. if he could.


James slowly stood up and put a quivering paw on his wound. He grimaced and slightly whimpered as pain as he looked to Jack with sheer fury in his eyes. He shoved Jack as hard as he could and snarled at him.
“You touch me one more fucking time and I’m gonna lock you in a goddamn room and throw a gas grenade in and watch you fuckin’ choke to death!” He screamed in anger and agony and found some rope on the deck. He punched Jax in the face and tied his paws behind his back. He took him by the scruff of the neck from Jack and gave him one more enraged look.
“Never again thief... never again. You aren’t on our side... you probably some fuckin MS23 scum. Yur a spy.” He began to drag the bleeding Jax back to the tied up boat as he slowly began to loose more blood. He got to the boat and put him in, looking to his stab wound and collapsing in the boat. He slowly began to cry in pain as he looked to the jackal and grit his teeth. He held his blood-soaked uniform against the wound and pressed, doing anything to stop the bleeding until the others returned. He looked to the sky as tears ran down his face.
“I’m gonna die here... on a boat in the ocean I’m gonna bleed out... I wish I could see my mama again.. and my cousins.. and my papa.” He found some sackcloth in the floor and held it against the wound, the bleeding slowly stopping. He looked to the wound and then spoke in a low voice.
“I.. will not... die to this. I will survive... just gotta push through...”


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 9, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina was right after Gabrello since he had the bigger gun. She fires higher at what she remembered to be the top of the stairs so it was in her view while still not biting the two larger men in front of her.
> 
> The stairwell was quickly dispatched and they worked their way up the dual flight of stairs and the four small rooms 2 on each side now laid before them. Sabrina broke into the first one and inside was one man with a girl in front of him using her as a human shield. Her wrists were heavily bruised and indented from the chains that laid on the bed. Sab hissed at him seeing the girl being used. She raised her arms to level and fired twice. Each one aimed towards his head. The first bullet went through his head while the second went into the girl's. Sabrina's eyes opened wide realizing she had messed up. Though there wasn't much she could do. She looked around for more men before she backed out of the room leaving the girl, laying down on the ground, with her head turning red still in the man's cold death hands.



Gabriello burst into the second door next to the door Sabrina went in and saw four men with guns out. He quickly ducked to the side before they fired at him. He pulls out a second smoke bomb and tossed it inside. He then hear them coughing and yelling at out another. He took the time to run in, while holding his breath, and quickly sprayed rounds of bullets into them. He hurry out of the room and took in a gulp of air to breath again, just in time to see Sabrina walked out of the room. He pants a bit and cleared his throat before speaking to her. "There were four men in that room. I took care of them. How did you do, ma'am?"


----------



## Zenkiki (Jun 9, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello burst into the second door next to the door Sabrina went in and saw four men with guns out. He quickly ducked to the side before they fired at him. He pulls out a second smoke bomb and tossed it inside. He then hear them coughing and yelling at out another. He took the time to run in, while holding his breath, and quickly sprayed rounds of bullets into them. He hurry out of the room and took in a gulp of air to breath again, just in time to see Sabrina walked out of the room. He pants a bit and cleared his throat before speaking to her. "There were four men in that room. I took care of them. How did you do, ma'am?"


Sabrina looks at him and nodded. "Fine.. fine." Her ears were slightly flattened as she was slightly down from what happened but kept strong knowing that it was the best thing she could do right there. "There was one in there... and a hostage...that was caught in the crossfire." She left it at that wanting to stay focused.  "Let's finish up here before we worry about what happened. Let's just say.. I have more reason to kill them and so should you."


----------



## Seph (Jun 9, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina was right after Gabrello since he had the bigger gun. She fires higher at what she remembered to be the top of the stairs so it was in her view while still not biting the two larger men in front of her.
> 
> The stairwell was quickly dispatched and they worked their way up the dual flight of stairs and the four small rooms 2 on each side now laid before them. Sabrina broke into the first one and inside was one man with a girl in front of him using her as a human shield. Her wrists were heavily bruised and indented from the chains that laid on the bed. Sab hissed at him seeing the girl being used. She raised her arms to level and fired twice. Each one aimed towards his head. The first bullet went through his head while the second went into the girl's. Sabrina's eyes opened wide realizing she had messed up. Though there wasn't much she could do. She looked around for more men before she backed out of the room leaving the girl, laying down on the ground, with her head turning red still in the man's cold death hands.


Seph emptyed the pistol while he shot into the doorway and then threw it aside. He held the rifle in both hands now and moved up the stairs, last in the formation. He saw both Sabrina and Gabrielle breach rooms and clear both. Seph had stayed behind, not because he was scared, but because he was exhausted. Seph walked over to the both of them, trying to hide how tired. He took a deep breath in before walking to the second room on the left side. 

As Seph kicked in the door, he was met by a bullet in the right side of his chest. Seph growled in pain and took cover behind the wall. There was only one man inside and he only had a small pistol.
"Stay back!" The man said, fear in his voice. Seph said back nothing but dropped his rifle and ran into the room and rushed the man. The man shot him in the shoulder again but Seph didn't stop. Once Seph had him pinned against the wall, he grabbed the man's wrist and twisted it. As the man screamed in pain, Seph grabbed his head and hit it against the wall behind with as much force as he could. The hit left a blood mark on the back wall and the man fell to the floor. Seph took a step back and looked at the body before walking back out.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 9, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina looks at him and nodded. "Fine.. fine." Her ears were slightly flattened as she was slightly down from what happened but kept strong knowing that it was the best thing she could do right there. "There was one in there... and a hostage...that was caught in the crossfire." She left it at that wanting to stay focused.  "Let's finish up here before we worry about what happened. Let's just say.. I have more reason to kill them and so should you."



Gabriello noticed her body language and listened to what she had to say. He wanted to say something to comfort her, but decided it was best to remain focus on the job at hand. He slowly nod to her. "Yes, ma'am." 




Seph said:


> Seph emptyed the pistol while he shot into the doorway and then threw it aside. He held the rifle in both hands now and moved up the stairs, last in the formation. He saw both Sabrina and Gabrielle breach rooms and clear both. Seph had stayed behind, not because he was scared, but because he was exhausted. Seph walked over to the both of them, trying to hide how tired. He took a deep breath in before walking to the second room on the left side.
> 
> As Seph kicked in the door, he was met by a bullet in the right side of his chest. Seph growled in pain and took cover behind the wall. There was only one man inside and he only had a small pistol.
> "Stay back!" The man said, fear in his voice. Seph said back nothing but dropped his rifle and ran into the room and rushed the man. The man shot him in the shoulder again but Seph didn't stop. Once Seph had him pinned against the wall, he grabbed the man's wrist and twisted it. As the man screamed in pain, Seph grabbed his head and hit it against the wall behind with as much force as he could. The hit left a blood mark on the back wall and the man fell to the floor. Seph took a step back and looked at the body before walking back out.



The feathered lion looked at the pitbull and the injury he received. He only wished that they waited for Zach and Kylan (@Liseran Thistle, @Kylan Velpa ) to show up since they could really use a patch up. "Will you be alright, Seph?"


----------



## Seph (Jun 10, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello noticed her body language and listened to what she had to say. He wanted to say something to comfort her, but decided it was best to remain focus on the job at hand. He slowly nod to her. "Yes, ma'am."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seph leaned his left shoulder against the wall, his right one had been shot. He looked at Gab to answer. "I'll live." Seph said, trying to seem tough and act like he wasn't in agony right now. Seph had only been shot one other time, and that one was in the thigh. Seph always prided himself on being able to take hits and keep fighting, but maybe gunshots would have to change that.


----------



## JackJackal (Jun 10, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James slowly stood up and put a quivering paw on his wound. He grimaced and slightly whimpered as pain as he looked to Jack with sheer fury in his eyes. He shoved Jack as hard as he could and snarled at him.
> “You touch me one more fucking time and I’m gonna lock you in a goddamn room and throw a gas grenade in and watch you fuckin’ choke to death!” He screamed in anger and agony and found some rope on the deck. He punched Jax in the face and tied his paws behind his back. He took him by the scruff of the neck from Jack and gave him one more enraged look.
> “Never again thief... never again. You aren’t on our side... you probably some fuckin MS23 scum. Yur a spy.” He began to drag the bleeding Jax back to the tied up boat as he slowly began to loose more blood. He got to the boat and put him in, looking to his stab wound and collapsing in the boat. He slowly began to cry in pain as he looked to the jackal and grit his teeth. He held his blood-soaked uniform against the wound and pressed, doing anything to stop the bleeding until the others returned. He looked to the sky as tears ran down his face.
> “I’m gonna die here... on a boat in the ocean I’m gonna bleed out... I wish I could see my mama again.. and my cousins.. and my papa.” He found some sackcloth in the floor and held it against the wound, the bleeding slowly stopping. He looked to the wound and then spoke in a low voice.
> “I.. will not... die to this. I will survive... just gotta push through...”


Jack sighed and followed after them both He knew that if he tried to help James he would only push him away. Jack groaned and shook his head _'I should have just listened...' _he thought as he heard what James said as he gripped his wound.
Jax, on the other hand, was calm and had his eyes closed. "speaking of your own family when you were willing to take someone else's away? Rather cold don't you think?" he said without looking at him


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 10, 2019)

JackJackal said:


> Jack sighed and followed after them both He knew that if he tried to help James he would only push him away. Jack groaned and shook his head _'I should have just listened...' _he thought as he heard what James said as he gripped his wound.
> Jax, on the other hand, was calm and had his eyes closed. "speaking of your own family when you were willing to take someone else's away? Rather cold don't you think?" he said without looking at him


James kicked Jax's hurt leg and growled. 
"Shut your maw you sorry, spineless scumbag. It's been my job before and I have no remorse." He looked back down at the stab wound to see it was bleeding very slow. He sighed in relief and leaned back against the wall of the boat.
"I wonder how everyone else is holdin' up? I hope they don't need me... I should back out there. I need to help all I can."
He slowly stood up and sat in the driver seat of the boat. He looked out on the black water as he grimaced at the pain. He let out a painful sigh before laying back in the seat and relaxing. He cared for his wound and checked it periodically as he regained some strength. If he could help the rest of the crew on their jobs, he would. He just needed a breather right now


----------



## JackJackal (Jun 10, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James kicked Jax's hurt leg and growled.
> "Shut your maw you sorry, spineless scumbag. It's been my job before and I have no remorse." He looked back down at the stab wound to see it was bleeding very slow. He sighed in relief and leaned back against the wall of the boat.
> "I wonder how everyone else is holdin' up? I hope they don't need me... I should back out there. I need to help all I can."
> He slowly stood up and sat in the driver seat of the boat. He looked out on the black water as he grimaced at the pain. He let out a painful sigh before laying back in the seat and relaxing. He cared for his wound and checked it periodically as he regained some strength. If he could help the rest of the crew on their jobs, he would. He just needed a breather right now


"That will get you killed one day' Jax said after wincing from the kick holding in a shout of pain. "especially when you were going to Leave Jack with no one." He opened his eyes and looked toward James "You'd be responsible for creating a monster"

Jax's words sparked painful memories for the young Jackal as He listened. so he left to see if he could find the others


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 10, 2019)

JackJackal said:


> "That will get you killed one day' Jax said after wincing from the kick holding in a shout of pain. "especially when you were going to Leave Jack with no one." He opened his eyes and looked toward James "You'd be responsible for creating a monster"
> 
> Jax's words sparked painful memories for the young Jackal as He listened. so he left to see if he could find the others


James was tempted to shoot the bastard and end him but he decided against killing someone with intel. He rolled his eyes and got up, heading towards one of the back seats and sitting down in it. He leaned back and gave Jax a smirk.
“Say all ya want, I don’t really care.” He took his pistol out and looked it over. “In my book, y’all both enemies that need to die. What sucks is I can’t kill you because you are valuable and I can’t kill your lunatic of a brother until my boss gets back and I explain yalls shit.” He turned to look back to the yacht as he wished the others would come on. “Cuz of you instead of doing my job alongside my brothers in arms I’m stuck babysitting yur sorry ass.”


----------



## JackJackal (Jun 10, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James was tempted to shoot the bastard and end him but he decided against killing someone with intel. He rolled his eyes and got up, heading towards one of the back seats and sitting down in it. He leaned back and gave Jax a smirk.
> “Say all ya want, I don’t really care.” He took his pistol out and looked it over. “In my book, y’all both enemies that need to die. What sucks is I can’t kill you because you are valuable and I can’t kill your lunatic of a brother until my boss gets back and I explain yalls shit.” He turned to look back to the yacht as he wished the others would come on. “Cuz of you instead of doing my job alongside my brothers in arms I’m stuck babysitting yur sorry ass.”


Jax chuckled a bit and smirked "My brother's 'lunacy' is merely made from fear and pain from our past.' He said, "You have no idea what he went through as a child." Jax stopped and sighed now looking somber and serious, "If you experienced what he did I'd imagine you becoming like him. But as it stands you don't have half the heart he does. To put family before all else in the world."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 10, 2019)

JackJackal said:


> Jax chuckled a bit and smirked "My brother's 'lunacy' is merely made from fear and pain from our past.' He said, "You have no idea what he went through as a child." Jax stopped and sighed now looking somber and serious, "If you experienced what he did I'd imagine you becoming like him. But as it stands you don't have half the heart he does. To put family before all else in the world."


James spun back around this time with a dead serious look on his face. He looked him in the eyes and spoke through gritted teeth. 
“And you have no idea what I saw in Europe in the Great War. I saw men die more gruesome deaths then you can dream of. I saw my best friend impaled by a German, another suffocated because his mask failed. I saw men sacrifice their lives for others. I put my brothers above all in a war to defend them. All you do is attempt to ‘protect’ your petty thief baby brother from the consequences of his actions. You’ve seen nothing, absolutely nothing to even compare to the atrocities I witnessed.”


----------



## JackJackal (Jun 10, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James spun back around this time with a dead serious look on his face. He looked him in the eyes and spoke through gritted teeth.
> “And you have no idea what I saw in Europe in the Great War. I saw men die more gruesome deaths then you can dream of. I saw my best friend impaled by a German, another suffocated because his mask failed. I saw men sacrifice their lives for others. I put my brothers above all in a war to defend them. All you do is attempt to ‘protect’ your petty thief baby brother from the consequences of his actions. You’ve seen nothing, absolutely nothing to even compare to the atrocities I witnessed.”


Jax went silent. for a minute then opened his eyes filled with anger and sorrow "Then imagine all of that. everything you saw in your war. All happening to your mother and father right before your eyes at the age of 10." he said as he locked eyes with his captor, "Imagine the horror he faced when the men who murdered them laughed as they bled out and were tortured until they finally passed!" He said now finding it difficult to maintain his anger. He waited to see how James would respond. He had heard of the terrible things that happened in the war but to him, this was worse than anything that James went through. no matter what he said.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 10, 2019)

JackJackal said:


> Jax went silent. for a minute then opened his eyes filled with anger and sorrow "Then imagine all of that. everything you saw in your war. All happening to your mother and father right before your eyes at the age of 10." he said as he locked eyes with his captor, "Imagine the horror he faced when the men who murdered them laughed as they bled out and were tortured until they finally passed!" He said now finding it difficult to maintain his anger. He waited to see how James would respond. He had heard of the terrible things that happened in the war but to him, this was worse than anything that James went through. no matter what he said.


James listened and squatted down to his level, grunting due to the wound in his side. He looked at him with a fire in his eyes, his rage at the jackal at it's tipping point.
"Your parents are a drop in the ocean of the dead who were also murdered, bled out, and tortured until death. Half my squadron was taken captive. Guess how many returned? None. Absolutely none of them. I've seen more death and destruction in a year then you've seen in your fuckin' life. I was just a fresh private as I saw my friends I had known forever gunned down, impaled, suffocated by gas, burned to death, blown to smithereens by bombers. You can only imagine the hell-on-earth I saw in 'my' war." He growled in anger as he stood up and sat back down, turning away from him seething in fury.


----------



## JackJackal (Jun 10, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James listened and squatted down to his level, grunting due to the wound in his side. He looked at him with a fire in his eyes, his rage at the jackal at it's tipping point.
> "Your parents are a drop in the ocean of the dead who were also murdered, bled out, and tortured until death. Half my squadron was taken captive. Guess how many returned? None. Absolutely none of them. I've seen more death and destruction in a year then you've seen in your fuckin' life. I was just a fresh private as I saw my friends I had known forever gunned down, impaled, suffocated by gas, burned to death, blown to smithereens by bombers. You can only imagine the hell-on-earth I saw in 'my' war." He growled in anger as he stood up and sat back down, turning away from him seething in fury.


Jax fell silent once more and took a breath. ". . .Forgive me. I forget that I'm not the only one who suffers great losses in this world." he said sincerely, "It was wrong of me to put mine over yours. and to defile the sacrifices you and your allies made in that war."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 10, 2019)

JackJackal said:


> Jax fell silent once more and took a breath. ". . .Forgive me. I forget that I'm not the only one who suffers great losses in this world." he said sincerely, "It was wrong of me to put mine over yours. and to defile the sacrifices you and your allies made in that war."


"Just stay over there and shut up... once Sabrina (@Zenkiki ) comes back and maybe y'all have a civil talk hopefully I won't have to deal with either of y'all again."

He climbed out of the small boat and gradually made his way to where he was stabbed. He picked his machine gun up and slung it on his back. He slowly made his way towards the bridge and followed the trail of dead bodies that the others (@Seph @HopeTLioness ) had made. He could smell the familiar scent of a smoke bomb and warily put his gas mask on. He saw many dead cartel members and slowly made his way up the stairs to smell smoke again. He could see the four rooms and three had been breached open. He could hear Gab, Seph, and Sab talking from one of the rooms. He came to the door and looked in, seeing Seph up against a wall and Gab looking him over. He raised his paws in a way that showed he was friendly and spoke through the mask.
"Sorry I'm late y'all... looks like I missed the Whitepaw carnage show from all the bodies out there. Y'all doing ok?"


----------



## Seph (Jun 10, 2019)

Seph looked at James and stood back up. "I think we're ok." Seph said in response. "How'd it go with you and Jack?" Seph asked as he stood up straight and stretched his shoulders.


----------



## JackJackal (Jun 10, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> "Just stay over there and shut up... once Sabrina (@Zenkiki ) comes back and maybe y'all have a civil talk hopefully I won't have to deal with either of y'all again."
> 
> He climbed out of the small boat and gradually made his way to where he was stabbed. He picked his machine gun up and slung it on his back. He slowly made his way towards the bridge and followed the trail of dead bodies that the others (@Seph @HopeTLioness ) had made. He could smell the familiar scent of a smoke bomb and warily put his gas mask on. He saw many dead cartel members and slowly made his way up the stairs to smell smoke again. He could see the four rooms and three had been breached open. He could hear Gab, Seph, and Sab talking from one of the rooms. He came to the door and looked in, seeing Seph up against a wall and Gab looking him over. He raised his paws in a way that showed he was friendly and spoke through the mask.
> "Sorry I'm late y'all... looks like I missed the Whitepaw carnage show from all the bodies out there. Y'all doing ok?"


After James left Jax shook his head and sighed. he really screwed up this time.

meanwhile, Jack had been lost in thought. while trying to get to sab and the others he began having flashbacks to the night his parents were killed. Forced to take a breather to keep himself calm he wasn't able to move until he noticed James heading out with machine gun in tow. "Come on Jack. Get your head on straight!" he said and with a quick shake, he followed James carefully. the man already wanted him dead. he didn't want to give him a chance to do him in with no one around. when James made his presence known to the group Jack walked in after him.



Seph said:


> Seph looked at James and stood back up. "I think we're ok." Seph said in response. "How'd it go with you and Jack?" Seph asked as he stood up straight and stretched his shoulders.


"Not so well." he said and crossed his arms "and that's an understatement"


----------



## Zenkiki (Jun 10, 2019)

Sabrina was clearing the fourth room on the hall when James and Jack walked in. In that last room she killed another guy and made sure to fire 3 extra shots into his head because of what the other guy did in the other room. She leaves him there on the ground and walks out. She sees Jack and James, so she asks, "Is the other building now clear?"


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 10, 2019)

After he got the ok from Seph, Gabriello turned his head towards the door when James and Jack walked in. He noticed James walked in with a limp while Jack is fine. He frowns a bit but listen to the conversation between the men. Then when Sabrina, asked her question, he decided to chime in. "Also, did you two take care of the sniper?"

(@Captain TrashPanda , @Seph , @Zenkiki , @JackJackal )


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 10, 2019)

Seph said:


> Seph looked at James and stood back up. "I think we're ok." Seph said in response. "How'd it go with you and Jack?" Seph asked as he stood up straight and stretched his shoulders.


James was about to speak when @JackJackal spoke behind him. He turned back and looked with a blank expression on his face. He looked to Seph and spoke in a slightly frustrated tone. 
“It went fine, just fine.”


Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina was clearing the fourth room on the hall when James and Jack walked in. In that last room she killed another guy and made sure to fire 3 extra shots into his head because of what the other guy did in the other room. She leaves him there on the ground and walks out. She sees Jack and James, so she asks, "Is the other building now clear?"


”Yes. I cleared it out.” He made sure to say he did it, no longer angry but bitter at Jack. 


HopeTLioness said:


> After he got the ok from Seph, Gabriello turned his head towards the door when James and Jack walked in. He noticed James walked in with a limp while Jack is fine. He frowns a bit but listen to the conversation between the men. Then when Sabrina, asked her question, he decided to chime in. "Also, did you two take care of the sniper?"
> 
> (@Captain TrashPanda , @Seph , @Zenkiki , @JackJackal )


”Yep. He’s wounded and waiting in the boat tied up to be questioned. Getting him didn’t go completely as according to plan but it worked.” He forced a smile as he realized nobody had said anything about his blood-soaked and torn uniform. He looked to Sab (@Zenkiki ) and put his hands on his hips. 
“So, what now ma’am?”


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 10, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James was about to speak when @JackJackal spoke behind him. He turned back and looked with a blank expression on his face. He looked to Seph and spoke in a slightly frustrated tone.
> “It went fine, just fine.”
> 
> ”Yes. I cleared it out.” He made sure to say he did it, no longer angry but bitter at Jack.
> ...



"Wait a minute." Gabriello spoke up and furrowed his eyebrows. "The sniper is on the boat..._by himself_?"


----------



## JackJackal (Jun 10, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> "Wait a minute." Gabriello spoke up and furrowed his eyebrows. "The sniper is on the boat..._by himself_?"


Jack blinked and looked at James forgetting that his brother had to be guarded "uh oh"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 10, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> "Wait a minute." Gabriello spoke up and furrowed his eyebrows. "The sniper is on the boat..._by himself_?"


“I tied him up, not only that he’ll probably pass out sooner then later from four gunshots in the calf.”


----------



## Seph (Jun 10, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James was about to speak when @JackJackal spoke behind him. He turned back and looked with a blank expression on his face. He looked to Seph and spoke in a slightly frustrated tone.
> “It went fine, just fine.”
> 
> ”Yes. I cleared it out.” He made sure to say he did it, no longer angry but bitter at Jack.
> ...


After hearing James speak Seph took a good look at him and saw all the blood on him. He looked down at himself to see two blood soaked spots on his shirt where he had been shot. "Hm, so it went just as fine as it did for me." Seph said, looking back up at James. "You alright?" Seph asked him, wanting to make sure that James wasn't going to collapse from blood loss in front of them.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 10, 2019)

Seph said:


> After hearing James speak Seph took a good look at him and saw all the blood on him. He looked down at himself to see two blood soaked spots on his shirt where he had been shot. "Hm, so it went just as fine as it did for me." Seph said, looking back up at James. "You alright?" Seph asked him, wanting to make sure that James wasn't going to collapse from blood loss in front of them.


James looked down and got a bit dizzy, blood loss now starting to hit him. He looked to @Seph and nodded.
“Yea... I’m fine. Just a flesh wound. Just need some rest and water. It’s been a long night.” He straight up lied on it being a flesh wound; the stab had gone deep inside. He slightly stumbled but caught himself, looking up and smiling. “I’m a-ok.”


----------



## Zenkiki (Jun 10, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James looked down and got a bit dizzy, blood loss now starting to hit him. He looked to @Seph and nodded.
> “Yea... I’m fine. Just a flesh wound. Just need some rest and water. It’s been a long night.” He straight up lied on it being a flesh wound; the stab had gone deep inside. He slightly stumbled but caught himself, looking up and smiling. “I’m a-ok.”


The white feline shakes her head, "James get back to the boat and patch yourself up. Seph go with him too and patch up and watch the sniper." Then she turned her attention to Jack, and Gabriello. "You two let's get up to the bridge now and then we can worry about checking the under side of the boat for more things. Though with how small our team is now... we might have to pilot this back into port and wait for more to come." She looks over each one making sure they aren't hurt too bad.


----------



## JackJackal (Jun 10, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> The white feline shakes her head, "James get back to the boat and patch yourself up. Seph go with him too and patch up and watch the sniper." Then she turned her attention to Jack, and Gabriello. "You two let's get up to the bridge now and then we can worry about checking the under side of the boat for more things. Though with how small our team is now... we might have to pilot this back into port and wait for more to come." She looks over each one making sure they aren't hurt too bad.


Jack didn't have a scratch on him but his face told her that he was filled with regret He simply nodded and brought out his pistols "ready when you are"


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 10, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> The white feline shakes her head, "James get back to the boat and patch yourself up. Seph go with him too and patch up and watch the sniper." Then she turned her attention to Jack, and Gabriello. "You two let's get up to the bridge now and then we can worry about checking the under side of the boat for more things. Though with how small our team is now... we might have to pilot this back into port and wait for more to come." She looks over each one making sure they aren't hurt too bad.



Gabriello nod to her. The only injury he had was a flesh wound on his left arm. Otherwise, he was fine. He cocks his gun, ready for more battle. " I'm ready when you are, Ms. Sabrina."


----------



## Seph (Jun 10, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> The white feline shakes her head, "James get back to the boat and patch yourself up. Seph go with him too and patch up and watch the sniper." Then she turned her attention to Jack, and Gabriello. "You two let's get up to the bridge now and then we can worry about checking the under side of the boat for more things. Though with how small our team is now... we might have to pilot this back into port and wait for more to come." She looks over each one making sure they aren't hurt too bad.


Seph nodded at Sabrina before turning back to James. "Well, let's go then, you alright to walk?" Seph asked James, seeing him stumble earlier.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 10, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> The white feline shakes her head, "James get back to the boat and patch yourself up. Seph go with him too and patch up and watch the sniper." Then she turned her attention to Jack, and Gabriello. "You two let's get up to the bridge now and then we can worry about checking the under side of the boat for more things. Though with how small our team is now... we might have to pilot this back into port and wait for more to come." She looks over each one making sure they aren't hurt too bad.





Seph said:


> Seph nodded at Sabrina before turning back to James. "Well, let's go then, you alright to walk?" Seph asked James, seeing him stumble earlier.


James swore under his breath and tugged on his uniform.
“Yes ma’am.” He looked to @Seph tiredly and nodded.
“Yea... I can walk... I’m perrrrrfectly fine.” He went out of the room and looked down at the stairs, the world slowly beginning to spin. He held onto the rail for dear life and took it one step at a time. He finally got to the bottom and looked out on to the boat deck, holding on tightly and cusping his head in pain.
“Ok... I don’t think I can walk Seph... world’s hangin’ a hard left on me...”


----------



## Seph (Jun 10, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James swore under his breath and tugged on his uniform.
> “Yes ma’am.” He looked to @Seph tiredly and nodded.
> “Yea... I can walk... I’m perrrrrfectly fine.” He went out of the room and looked down at the stairs, the world slowly beginning to spin. He held onto the rail for dear life and took it one step at a time. He finally got to the bottom and looked out on to the boat deck, holding on tightly and cusping his head in pain.
> “Ok... I don’t think I can walk Seph... world’s hangin’ a hard left on me...”


Seph followed behind him down the stairs, watching him struggle down the stairs. Finally James asked for help and Seph walked down to him. "Don't die on me buddy." He said as he put James left arm over his shoulder and supported him. "Come on then." Seph said as he led him across the ship.


----------



## Zenkiki (Jun 10, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello nod to her. The only injury he had was a flesh wound on his left arm. Otherwise, he was fine. He cocks his gun, ready for more battle. " I'm ready when you are, Ms. Sabrina."


She nods and worked up to the bridge door. She grabbed the handle and prepared to turn it then looks at them to remind them why they were there. "Remember do not kill the captain. The others sure but not the captain. I need him alive." And with that she opens it up and let's them rush in and follows in behind them. The 3 men jump from their chairs and run to cover having no weapons and then the girl first mate so to speak turned and fires a volley from her rifle spraying at anyone that came in.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 10, 2019)

Seph said:


> Seph followed behind him down the stairs, watching him struggle down the stairs. Finally James asked for help and Seph walked down to him. "Don't die on me buddy." He said as he put James left arm over his shoulder and supported him. "Come on then." Seph said as he led him across the ship.


James wearily and slowly walked with Seph's support. Once they got to the boat they saw Jax (@JackJackal ) still there. James stumbled in the boat and collapsed in the floor. He shakily curled into a ball as tears filled his eyes. He began to quietly sob and looked to the now clotted wound.
"This is it... this is the end of me... I can survive a war but not one wound..." He looked to Seph, desperation in his eyes. He shakily reached his paw out for his.
"P-please... I just don't want to be alone..."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 10, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> She nods and worked up to the bridge door. She grabbed the handle and prepared to turn it then looks at them to remind them why they were there. "Remember do not kill the captain. The others sure but not the captain. I need him alive." And with that she opens it up and let's them rush in and follows in behind them. The 3 men jump from their chairs and run to cover having no weapons and then the girl first mate so to speak turned and fires a volley from her rifle spraying at anyone that came in.



Gabriello follows Sabrina towards the bridge along with Jack as they made it to their final destination. He nod to her after she remind them of their situation. Once she opened the door, he rushed into the room. He then sees the girl with the rifle a she's about to fire. "GET DOWN!" he yelled, as he turns, grabs Sabrina and brings both of them down from the firing rounds. He flips a nearby table to cover them and keeps down as the girl keeps shooting at them.


----------



## Seph (Jun 10, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James wearily and slowly walked with Seph's support. Once they got to the boat they saw Jax (@JackJackal ) still there. James stumbled in the boat and collapsed in the floor. He shakily curled into a ball as tears filled his eyes. He began to quietly sob and looked to the now clotted wound.
> "This is it... this is the end of me... I can survive a war but not one wound..." He looked to Seph, desperation in his eyes. He shakily reached his paw out for his.
> "P-please... I just don't want to be alone..."


Seph crouched down next to him. "You ain't dying here James." Seph said as he grabbed James' paw. "Come on now buddy, you'll be alright." Seph said as he started to tear up a little.


----------



## JackJackal (Jun 10, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James wearily and slowly walked with Seph's support. Once they got to the boat they saw Jax (@JackJackal ) still there. James stumbled in the boat and collapsed in the floor. He shakily curled into a ball as tears filled his eyes. He began to quietly sob and looked to the now clotted wound.
> "This is it... this is the end of me... I can survive a war but not one wound..." He looked to Seph, desperation in his eyes. He shakily reached his paw out for his.
> "P-please... I just don't want to be alone..."


Jax had long since passed out from both his own wound and his own accord. he wasn't up for dealing with anymore stress.



HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello follows Sabrina towards the bridge along with Jack as they made it to their final destination. He nod to her after she remind them of their situation. Once she opened the door, he rushed into the room. He then sees the girl with the rifle a she's about to fire. "GET DOWN!" he yelled, as he turns, grabs Sabrina and brings both of them down from the firing rounds. He flips a nearby table to cover them and keeps down as the girl keeps shooting at them.


"SHIT!" Jack said as The girl opened fired. He tried to dive to cover managing to get down quick enough to only get grazed by a couple bullets "For fuck sake can't things be easy for once!?"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 10, 2019)

Seph said:


> Seph crouched down next to him. "You ain't dying here James." Seph said as he grabbed James' paw. "Come on now buddy, you'll be alright." Seph said as he started to tear up a little.


James uncurled so he could see the stars as he held onto Seph. He sobbed a bit as he looked to the night sky, the world still spinning around him.
"I just wanna go home... I just want to be in ol' Rocky Top Tennessee again..." He grit his teeth, doing his very best to stay awake.


----------



## Seph (Jun 10, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James uncurled so he could see the stars as he held onto Seph. He sobbed a bit as he looked to the night sky, the world still spinning around him.
> "I just wanna go home... I just want to be in ol' Rocky Top Tennessee again..." He grit his teeth, doing his very best to stay awake.


"You'll see it again James. Shit man, I'll take you there myself if you survive." Seph said as he out his other hand on James' shoulder. "Just stay alive man, I know that you're tougher than to die now."


----------



## Zenkiki (Jun 10, 2019)

JackJackal said:


> Jax had long since passed out from both his own wound and his own accord. he wasn't up for dealing with anymore stress.
> 
> 
> "SHIT!" Jack said as The girl opened fired. He tried to dive to cover managing to get down quick enough to only get grazed by a couple bullets "For fuck sake can't things be easy for once!?"


Sabrina chuckles at him. "Nope. Nothing is ever easy."and then she peeks out the side of the desk and fires at the girl to kill her. The captain of the ship and the under boss for MS-26 was there smiling at his girl shooting the rifle. He hadn't had his gun drawn or anything yet, then suddenly his girl was dead and he reached in his pants to pull out his sawed off shotgun, but sab shot his hand the bullet ending up going into his groin and pelvis. He screams in pain but she motions for jack to secure the other officers while she motions for Gabrello to cuff the underboss.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 10, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina chuckles at him. "Nope. Nothing is ever easy."and then she peeks out the side of the desk and fires at the girl to kill her. The captain of the ship and the under boss for MS-26 was there smiling at his girl shooting the rifle. He hadn't had his gun drawn or anything yet, then suddenly his girl was dead and he reached in his pants to pull out his sawed off shotgun, but sab shot his hand the bullet ending up going into his groin and pelvis. He screams in pain but she motions for jack to secure the other officers while she motions for Gabrello to cuff the underboss.



Once the white queen took care of the girl and captain, he goes after the underboss while pointing his gun at him. " Stay where you are and keep your paws up where I can see them!" He then cuffs the underboss and lined him up against the wall. Waits for further instructions from Sabrina.


----------



## JackJackal (Jun 10, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina chuckles at him. "Nope. Nothing is ever easy."and then she peeks out the side of the desk and fires at the girl to kill her. The captain of the ship and the under boss for MS-26 was there smiling at his girl shooting the rifle. He hadn't had his gun drawn or anything yet, then suddenly his girl was dead and he reached in his pants to pull out his sawed off shotgun, but sab shot his hand the bullet ending up going into his groin and pelvis. He screams in pain but she motions for jack to secure the other officers while she motions for Gabrello to cuff the underboss.


Jack nods and comes out holding the 3 men at gunpoint "Alright shitstains Paws where I can see them!" He snapped and made sure they all did as they were told "Up against the wall now! Try anything and I'll blow your brains out!"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 10, 2019)

Seph said:


> "You'll see it again James. Shit man, I'll take you there myself if you survive." Seph said as he out his other hand on James' shoulder. "Just stay alive man, I know that you're tougher than to die now."


James looked Seph in the face and slowly stopped crying. "...You're right... imma make it... imma make it..." He grunted as he adjusted himself a bit and as he looked away. He slowly and weakly began to sing a marching cadence he remembered.


----------



## Zenkiki (Jun 10, 2019)

The feline walks up to the wolf and reaches into his pants to grab the shotgun and came out with a slightly blooded paw, which she wiped on his chest since it was his blood. She doesnt even hesitate after that and killed the first two with the shotgun, blowing their brains out. The third and furthest one cowers and runs. She grins as she nodded to Jack giving him permission to do it. Once that was handled she flashed a reflective metal sheet out the window telling Jax, Seph and James that it was cleared out. Then with that she leads Gabrello, with the wolf, to the room where the girl was used as a human shield. "Look at what these people did, Gabriello. These poor innocent women and children."


----------



## JackJackal (Jun 10, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> The feline walks up to the wolf and reaches into his pants to grab the shotgun and came out with a slightly blooded paw, which she wiped on his chest since it was his blood. She doesnt even hesitate after that and killed the first two with the shotgun, blowing their brains out. The third and furthest one cowers and runs. She grins as she nodded to Jack giving him permission to do it. Once that was handled she flashed a reflective metal sheet out the window telling Jax, Seph and James that it was cleared out. Then with that she leads Gabrello, with the wolf, to the room where the girl was used as a human shield. "Look at what these people did, Gabriello. These poor innocent women and children."


Jack smirked and aimed both pistols at him unloading every bullet on him and blowing on the barrels and putting them away "I needed that" he said and went to follow sab


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 10, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Then with that she leads Gabrello, with the wolf, to the room where the girl was used as a human shield. "Look at what these people did, Gabriello. These poor innocent women and children."



Gabriello followed Sabrina with the captured captain. He made it to the room and saw the dead girl on the ground. He furrowed his brow and frowned. He glared at the captain, with disgust and a bit of anger. "Why? Just why do you exploit these innocent creatures?" He then points his barrel under the wolf's muzzle while his eyes pierced into the wolf's eyes. "You and your kind _disgusts_ me. And you, and the rest of the MS23 scums will pay with your lives."


----------



## Zenkiki (Jun 11, 2019)

She grab the gun from Gabriello shaking her head side to side. "No not yet Gabriello. Not yet. We still need him."

@HopeTLioness


----------



## Seph (Jun 11, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James looked Seph in the face and slowly stopped crying. "...You're right... imma make it... imma make it..." He grunted as he adjusted himself a bit and as he looked away. He slowly and weakly began to sing a marching cadence he remembered.


Seph let out a sigh of relief as James said that. "Yeah...I am right." Seph said as he let go of James. He sat down and leaned against the side of the boat. "We both are making it out of here." Seph said as he looked at the sky. "What's the song you're singing anyway?" Seph asked James.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 11, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> She grab the gun from Gabriello shaking her head side to side. "No not yet Gabriello. Not yet. We still need him."
> 
> @HopeTLioness



He turned his attention to Sabrina, then his expression softens. "Do not worry, madam. I won't kill him. I know he's valuable with information that we need."


----------



## JackJackal (Jun 11, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello followed Sabrina with the captured captain. He made it to the room and saw the dead girl on the ground. He furrowed his brow and frowned. He glared at the captain, with disgust and a bit of anger. "Why? Just why do you exploit these innocent creatures?" He then points his barrel under the wolf's muzzle while his eyes pierced into the wolf's eyes. "You and your kind _disgusts_ me. And you, and the rest of the MS23 scums will pay with your lives."





Zenkiki said:


> She grab the gun from Gabriello shaking her head side to side. "No not yet Gabriello. Not yet. We still need him."
> 
> @HopeTLioness


"I'd rather kill the fucker now and get it over with." Jack said walking in with his hands in his pockets


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 11, 2019)

JackJackal said:


> "I'd rather kill the fucker now and get it over with." Jack said walking in with his hands in his pockets



Gabriello looked over at the jackal. "Unfortunately, we need him for information. So we can't kill him. Yet."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 11, 2019)

Seph said:


> Seph let out a sigh of relief as James said that. "Yeah...I am right." Seph said as he let go of James. He sat down and leaned against the side of the boat. "We both are making it out of here." Seph said as he looked at the sky. "What's the song you're singing anyway?" Seph asked James.


"A marching cadence my commander taught us... it's stuck with me through the years. He called it the victory cadence... we both gonna make it out of here alive." James barely saw the flash of light come from the bridge that Sab (@Zenkiki ) had flashed them and attempted to sit up. 
"You see that? Some bright light pointed at us from the bridge..."


----------



## Seph (Jun 11, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> "A marching cadence my commander taught us... it's stuck with me through the years. He called it the victory cadence... we both gonna make it out of here alive." James barely saw the flash of light come from the bridge that Sab (@Zenkiki ) had flashed them and attempted to sit up.
> "You see that? Some bright light pointed at us from the bridge..."


Seph looked up at the bridge. "Maybe they're finally done in there." He said as he looked back at the sky. "Damn, what a shitty bodyguard I am. I'm down here sitting around while I'm supposed to be protecting the boss." Seph said, sounding disappointed in himself. "I'm probably getting fired."


----------



## Zenkiki (Jun 11, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello looked over at the jackal. "Unfortunately, we need him for information. So we can't kill him. Yet."





JackJackal said:


> "I'd rather kill the fucker now and get it over with." Jack said walking in with his hands in his pockets


"Good. Then lets lock him up here while we figure out what we are going to do with less manpower."  She left the room thinking about how she was going to take care of the rest of the yacht. Jack, Gabriello do either of you know how to work a boat? If so head down to the small boat and take it back to the harbor and meet me back in the room. I'm going to deal with docking this and then maybe look through some intel while its sailing."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 11, 2019)

Seph said:


> Seph looked up at the bridge. "Maybe they're finally done in there." He said as he looked back at the sky. "Damn, what a shitty bodyguard I am. I'm down here sitting around while I'm supposed to be protecting the boss." Seph said, sounding disappointed in himself. "I'm probably getting fired."


James looked over and rolled so he faced him. "Heh... we're the injured guys. She just threw us here so we don't get killed." He looked and hadn't noticed the two gunshot wounds before. "You've already been tagged twice... that scalawag stabbed me probably four inches deep." He pointed to Jax and spat in his direction. "Hopefully they'll be down soon... if I don't get some serious medical help I'm gonna end up dying from lack of oxygen  in my blood." He rolled back on his back and grunted in pain. "Let me ask you something. What do you think of Jack?"
(@JackJackal )


----------



## Seph (Jun 11, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James looked over and rolled so he faced him. "Heh... we're the injured guys. She just threw us here so we don't get killed." He looked and hadn't noticed the two gunshot wounds before. "You've already been tagged twice... that scalawag stabbed me probably four inches deep." He pointed to Jax and spat in his direction. "Hopefully they'll be down soon... if I don't get help I'm gonna end up dying from lack of oxygen  in my blood." He rolled back on his back and grunted in pain. "Let me ask you something. What do you think of Jack?"
> (@JackJackal )


"Jack?" Seph said as he sat up and faced James. "I don't know, the first time I saw him he was threatening a bartender. Ever since then he's been moody and hostile towards everyone." Seph said. "Not someone I would trust with my life. Why?" Seph asked.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 11, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> "Good. Then lets lock him up here while we figure out what we are going to do with less manpower."  She left the room thinking about how she was going to take care of the rest of the yacht. Jack, Gabriello do either of you know how to work a boat? If so head down to the small boat and take it back to the harbor and meet me back in the room. I'm going to deal with docking this and then maybe look through some intel while its sailing."



"I have some experience driving a boat, but are you sure you and Jack will be alright here?" He asked.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 11, 2019)

Seph said:


> "Jack?" Seph said as he sat up and faced James. "I don't know, the first time I saw him he was threatening a bartender. Ever since then he's been moody and hostile towards everyone." Seph said. "Not someone I would trust with my life. Why?" Seph asked.


"Hostile. That's the word... hostile. You shoulda seen what that lying, cheating, snotty bastard almost did to me." He clenched his fist as his anger returned. "So surprise, the sniper is Jack's brother. He threatened me and I threatened him back, mainly because he is an enemy soldier. Jack's bastard ass was about to kill me. He came about 3 inches from killing me. He had weapons drawn about to end me right there." James pulled his trench knife out and stabbed the cushion of the nearest seat. "He's not one us man... I swear he's cutting us at the knees. He's MS23."


----------



## JackJackal (Jun 11, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> "Good. Then lets lock him up here while we figure out what we are going to do with less manpower."  She left the room thinking about how she was going to take care of the rest of the yacht. Jack, Gabriello do either of you know how to work a boat? If so head down to the small boat and take it back to the harbor and meet me back in the room. I'm going to deal with docking this and then maybe look through some intel while its sailing."





HopeTLioness said:


> "I have some experience driving a boat, but are you sure you and Jack will be alright here?" He asked.


"what's that supposed to mean huh?" he asked taking the question offensively.


----------



## Seph (Jun 11, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> "Hostile. You shoulda seen what that lying, cheating, snotty bastard almost did to me." He clenched his fist as his anger returned. "So surprise, the sniper is Jack's brother. He threatened me and I threatened him back, mainly because he is an enemy soldier. Jack's bastard ass was about to kill me. He came about 3 inches from killing me. He had weapons drawn about to end me right there." James pulled his trench knife out and stabbed the cushion of the nearest seat. "He's not one us man... I swear he's cutting us at the knees. He's MS23."


"Damn." Seph said before taking a long pause. "And no one else knows besides us." He took another pause. "What're we gonna do, if he is ms23 he could try to kill the boss, or Gabe " Seph said, sounding worried.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 11, 2019)

Seph said:


> "Damn." Seph said before taking a long pause. "And no one else knows besides us." He took another pause. "What're we gonna do, if he is ms23 he could try to kill the boss, or Gabe " Seph said, sounding worried.


"Lock him down. Watch everything he does. Pull a confession eventually." James sheathed his knife and looked to Seph with fire in his eyes. "That... or I'm gonna kill that backstabber myself. He better watch his back when I'm around and no one else is before he finds a trench knife engraved with 'Defendam Hoc' buried in his back." He looked away, fuming once again. "That, or I'm gonna sneak into his room and gas him to death." He pulled out his mask and looked into the cold eyeholes. "His days are numbered as long as I'm here... count on it."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 11, 2019)

JackJackal said:


> "what's that supposed to mean huh?" he asked taking the question offensively.



Gabriello turns his attention to Jack. "What I mean is that should I trust you with my boss by yourself? After all, I don't really know if you are really on our side."


----------



## Seph (Jun 11, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> "Lock him down. Watch everything he does. Pull a confession eventually." James sheathed his knife and looked to Seph with fire in his eyes. "That... or I'm gonna kill that backstabber myself. He better watch his back when I'm around and no one else is before he finds a trench knife engraved with 'Defendam Hoc' buried in his back." He looked away, fuming once again. "That, or I'm gonna sneak into his room and gas him to death." He pulled out his mask and looked into the cold eyeholes. "His days are numbered as long as I'm here... count on it."


"Hm, well, just know, that if anything goes wrong, I've got your back." Seph said. "You've been real nice to me James, especially for barely knowing me. And for that, I've got your back whenever you might need me." Seph said as he nodded to James.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 11, 2019)

Seph said:


> "Hm, well, just know, that if anything goes wrong, I've got your back." Seph said. "You've been real nice to me James, especially for barely knowing me. And for that, I've got your back whenever you might need me." Seph said as he nodded to James.


James laid back down and nodded back.
"Thanks. I got you brother... you need me, call me. I'll be there. Yur my brother-in-arms. I'll protect you to the last man." He sighed and looked up. "I hope they come back soon though... my head hurts." He rubbed his head as he began to look for constellations in the clear sky.


----------



## JackJackal (Jun 11, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello turns his attention to Jack. "What I mean is that should I trust you with my boss by yourself? After all, I don't really know if you are really on our side."


Jack glared at Gabriello "So that's how it is is it?" he asked with a sneer "Well let me ask you, something buddy. If I wasn't on your side then why the fuck would I still be here huh? I could have gotten what I wanted and left you all high and dry!' He said with venom "I could have very well shot you all dead if I was against you so before you go accusing me of being untrustworthy you better have some goddamn solid ass proof with you because all I'm hearing is a load of fucking bullshit!"


----------



## Seph (Jun 11, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James laid back down and nodded back.
> "Thanks. I got you brother... you need me, call me. I'll be there. Yur my brother-in-arms. I'll protect you to the last man." He sighed and looked up. "I hope they come back soon though... my head hurts." He rubbed his head as he began to look for constellations in the clear sky.


Seph nodded and looked back towards the boat. "I hope they come back too, it's kinda cold out here." Seph said as he laid his head back. "And it's kinda awkward, seeing as we've been saying all this right in front of Jack's brother." Seph said, chuckling a little bit.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 11, 2019)

Seph said:


> Seph nodded and looked back towards the boat. "I hope they come back too, it's kinda cold out here." Seph said as he laid his head back. "And it's kinda awkward, seeing as we've been saying all this right in front of Jack's brother." Seph said, chuckling a little bit.


"Bastard's out cold... I don't give a damn if he heard it. I wouldn't care if he was awake and alert. Both of them are wastes of fur. Putting themselves on pedestals above everyone else they don't belong on. They think the world revolves around them. Disgusting." He slowly sat up and crawled into the seat next to Seph, clutching his side and his head. He forced a smile as he laid against the side of the boat and gazed towards the stars.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 11, 2019)

JackJackal said:


> Jack glared at Gabriello "So that's how it is is it?" he asked with a sneer "Well let me ask you, something buddy. If I wasn't on your side then why the fuck would I still be here huh? I could have gotten what I wanted and left you all high and dry!' He said with venom "I could have very well shot you all dead if I was against you so before you go accusing me of being untrustworthy you better have some goddamn solid ass proof with you because all I'm hearing is a load of fucking bullshit!"



Gabriello simply crossed his arms as he listened to the jackal's rant. He narrowed his eyes at him and spoke. "Well for starters, you were being hostile towards everyone on this trip. You also claimed that you are only here to find your brother and nothing more, which I understand your main objective. However, what you just said gave me a red flag.  'If I wasn't on your side then why the fuck would I still be here'. Just what exactly did you mean by that? And when you and James came here to aid us, I noticed that James was hurt, but you where not. Why is that when you both were dealing with the sniper? Is there something you need to tell us, Jack?"


----------



## JackJackal (Jun 11, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello simply crossed his arms as he listened to the jackal's rant. He narrowed his eyes at him and spoke. "Well for starters, you were being hostile towards everyone on this trip. You also claimed that you are only here to find your brother and nothing more, which I understand your main objective. However, what you just said gave me a red flag.  'If I wasn't on your side then why the fuck would I still be here'. Just what exactly did you mean by that? And when you and James came here to aid us, I noticed that James was hurt, but you where not. Why is that when you both were dealing with the sniper? Is there something you need to tell us, Jack?"


Jack starting to lose his temper as he stared Gabriello down. "are you fucking Thick? IT MEANS I WOULDN'T BE HERE TO HELP IF I WAS AGAINST YOU!" he yelled as his eye twitched "And as for the sniper incident it's because That was my brother! James got stabbed because he underestimated him!'


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 11, 2019)

JackJackal said:


> Jack starting to lose his temper as he stared Gabriello down. "are you fucking Thick? IT MEANS I WOULDN'T BE HERE TO HELP IF I WAS AGAINST YOU!" he yelled as his eye twitched "And as for the sniper incident it's because That was my brother! James got stabbed because he underestimated him!'



Gabriello noticed Jack getting upset. He quickly got in front of Sabrina in a protective stance and aimed his gun at him. "This is _exactly_ what I was talking about. You're easily upset and you are mentally unstable. And if your brother is the sniper, like you say he is, that means he's part of the MS23. Now the question is, are _you_ secretly working for the MS23? What are your _real_ intentions, Mr. Jack Jackal?"


----------



## JackJackal (Jun 11, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello noticed Jack getting upset. He quickly got in front of Sabrina in a protective stance and aimed his gun at him. "This is _exactly_ what I was talking about. You're easily upset and you are mentally unstable. And if your brother is the sniper, like you say he is, that means he's part of the MS23. Now the question is, are _you_ secretly working for the MS23? What are your _real_ intentions, Mr. Jack Jackal?"


"R-real intentions? Do you hear the crap that is coming out of your mouth right now?" he asked going into full smartass mode, "ok well let's see my intentions are to get my brother when this is over and end this retarded ass conversation with the dumbass who doesn't know what common sense is." he said with a fake smile then frowned at him "there happy?"


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 11, 2019)

JackJackal said:


> "R-real intentions? Do you hear the crap that is coming out of your mouth right now?" he asked going into full smartass mode, "ok well let's see my intentions are to get my brother when this is over and end this retarded ass conversation with the dumbass who doesn't know what common sense is." he said with a fake smile then frowned at him "there happy?"



"You are not helping yourself, Mr. Jackal." He simply said, as he still has his gun pointed to him.


----------



## JackJackal (Jun 11, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> "You are not helping yourself, Mr. Jackal." He simply said, as he still has his gun pointed to him.


"oh I'm sorry, wait no I'm not!" he said and pointed at Gabriello "Because I'm being wrongfully accused by almost everyone on this god damn 'team' of being a traitor or untrustworthy because my brother was the sniper and because I blow up easy! well If this was gonna happen I would have gone off and looked for Jax myself instead of coming to find a group of untrusting fuck faces who love to point thier guns and knives at me!" He held his arms out and stood in front of him "If i'm so untrustworthy then why don't you kill me now huh? nip the problem in the bud! I doubt you got the balls to do it though!"


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 11, 2019)

JackJackal said:


> "oh I'm sorry, wait no I'm not!" he said and pointed at Gabriello "Because I'm being wrongfully accused by almost everyone on this god damn 'team' of being a traitor or untrustworthy because my brother was the sniper and because I blow up easy! well If this was gonna happen I would have gone off and looked for Jax myself instead of coming to find a group of untrusting fuck faces who love to point thier guns and knives at me!" He held his arms out and stood in front of him "If i'm so untrustworthy then why don't you kill me now huh? nip the problem in the bud! I doubt you got the balls to do it though!"



Gabriello just stared him down and said nothing. After a few minutes of silence, he pulled his gun away and rest it against his shoulder, peering down at the short jackal in front of him. "I must commend you for being so bold with your words. Foolish, but commendable. Since you feel wronged by our accusations, and you want to prove that you are trustworthy to the team, then I have proposition for you. Since you have found your brother, and he is working for the MS23, you _will _help us get your brother to talk. You _will_ convince him to tell us what we need to know about the MS23's operations. And you _will_ listen to me, Mr. Wulf Canavar (@Wulf Canavar ), _and _Ms. Sabrina when we give you a direct order. You will also _control_ your emotions when it comes to serious situations and not act like a damn psychopath that needs to be put in an asylum. This will be your one and _only_ chance to prove to us that you can control your emotions and we could trust you with our and the innocent victims' lives." 

The feathered lion stepped close to the jackal, bend down slightly so they can see eye-to-eye. Gabriello's Aquamarine's eyes pierced through Jack's green eye, filled with flames and danger. " If you do anything, _anything, _to jeopardize, compromise, and prevent us from saving many innocent men, women, and children's lives because of your bullshit, I will _personally_ dump you in a container of acid, leave you there for a few days, and dump your flesh into the ocean along with your brother's. Do I make myself clear, Mr. Jackal?"


----------



## JackJackal (Jun 11, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello just stared him down and said nothing. After a few minutes of silence, he pulled his gun away and rest it against his shoulder, peering down at the short jackal in front of him. "I must commend you for being so bold with your words. Foolish, but commendable. Since you feel wronged by our accusations, and you want to prove that you are trustworthy to the team, then I have proposition for you. Since you have found your brother, and he is working for the MS23, you _will _help us get your brother to talk. You _will_ convince him to tell us what we need to know about the MS23's operations. And you _will_ listen to me, Mr. Wulf Canavar (@Wulf Canavar ), _and _Ms. Sabrina when we give you a direct order. You will also _control_ your emotions when it comes to serious situations and not act like a damn psychopath that needs to be put in an asylum. This will be your one and _only_ chance to prove to us that you can control your emotions and we could trust you with our and the innocent victims' lives."
> 
> The feathered lion stepped close to the jackal, bend down slightly so they can see eye-to-eye. Gabriello's Aquamarine's eyes pierced through Jack's green eye, filled with flames and danger. " If you do anything, _anything, _to jeopardize, compromise, and prevent us from saving many innocent men, women, and children's lives because of your bullshit, I will _personally_ dump you in a container of acid, leave you there for a few days, and dump your flesh into the ocean along with your brother's. Do I make myself clear, Mr. Jackal?"


"crystal" Jack said unphased by his threat his eyes filled with a similar flame mixed with rage.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 11, 2019)

JackJackal said:


> "crystal" Jack said unphased by his threat his eyes filled with a similar flame mixed with rage.



Gabriello held that stare a a bit. Then he turns away to face Sabrina (@Zenkiki ). "I will go now. The others need to seek medical attention immediately. Stay safe." He turns to take his leave. He narrowed his eyes at the jackal again before leaving the room completely. Twenty minutes later, the feather lion finally made it to the boat where James (@Captain TrashPanda) and @Seph was waiting. He quickly untie the rope and then looked to the two furs. "My apologies for the wait, men. I will get you to shore pronto." He gets in the driver seat. He starts up the engine and drives off, heading to shore.


----------



## Zenkiki (Jun 11, 2019)

Sabrina turns her attention to Jack once Gabrello left, and talks to him as she walks up the bridge again. "So now that you have your brother are you going to leave us and head home?"


----------



## JackJackal (Jun 11, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina turns her attention to Jack once Gabrello left, and talks to him as she walks up the bridge again. "So now that you have your brother are you going to leave us and head home?"


". . .No." he said looking at her "Something isn't right. I know my brother and he wouldn't have let James off with only a stab wound. not under these circumstances." He crossed his arms and thought for a moment "come to think of it security on our side was a bit sparse. and Jax left himself vulnerable from behind...like he wanted to be caught." Jack sighed and shook his head a bit "I'll stick around for a bit. I want to keep an eye on my brother and I need to fix my mistakes. among other things"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 11, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello held that stare a a bit. Then he turns away to face Sabrina (@Zenkiki ). "I will go now. The others need to seek medical attention immediately. Stay safe." He turns to take his leave. He narrowed his eyes at the jackal again before leaving the room completely. Twenty minutes later, the feather lion finally made it to the boat where James (@Captain TrashPanda) and @Seph was waiting. He quickly untie the rope and then looked to the two furs. "My apologies for the wait, men. I will get you to shore pronto." He gets in the driver seat. He starts up the engine and drives off, heading to shore.


James had just began to sing again when he saw Gab rush into the boat and untie it. He sat up and was gonna wave but as he did the world spun hard on him. 
“Hey G-Gab... oh shit...” 
He suddenly fell forward into a crumpled heap on the floor as Gab began to head to shore. His blood pressure began to drop from hypovolemic shock. He was completely unconscious as the blood loss began to slowly shut him down.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 11, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James had just began to sing again when he saw Gab rush into the boat and untie it. He sat up and was gonna wave but as he did the world spun hard on him.
> “Hey G-Gab... oh shit...”
> He suddenly fell forward into a crumpled heap on the floor as Gab began to head to shore. His blood pressure began to drop from hypovolemic shock. He was completely unconscious as the blood loss began to slowly shut him down.



The thump made him turn his head to see James knocked out on the floor. "James! Hold on, James! Don't you dare die on me!" Gabriello floors the boat to it's maximum speed as he prays that James makes it out okay, along with the others.


----------



## Zenkiki (Jun 11, 2019)

JackJackal said:


> ". . .No." he said looking at her "Something isn't right. I know my brother and he wouldn't have let James off with only a stab wound. not under these circumstances." He crossed his arms and thought for a moment "come to think of it security on our side was a bit sparse. and Jax left himself vulnerable from behind...like he wanted to be caught." Jack sighed and shook his head a bit "I'll stick around for a bit. I want to keep an eye on my brother and I need to fix my mistakes. among other things"


She nods. "Alright then lets get this ship docked into the harbor. You always seem to be fighting with James and that isnt good. I know you have your reasons but when it does come to you threatening people, I have to take action. Gabriello made a good point in saying that if your brother is working with MS26 then he and you could both be working there and I have a major target on my head so I do need to be careful around you two until I am reassured you won't try and kill me like you did James for doing nothing."


----------



## Seph (Jun 11, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James had just began to sing again when he saw Gab rush into the boat and untie it. He sat up and was gonna wave but as he did the world spun hard on him.
> “Hey G-Gab... oh shit...”
> He suddenly fell forward into a crumpled heap on the floor as Gab began to head to shore. His blood pressure began to drop from hypovolemic shock. He was completely unconscious as the blood loss began to slowly shut him down.


Seph nodded at Gab as he got on the boat but was soon interrupted by James falling. Seph looked at James and saw that he looked like he was about to die again. "Goddamn it James, I thought we were through with this!" Seph said as he forced himself out of his seat and down to James. He looked him over and saw that he was out. "Wake up James, we already agreed that you weren't dying here." Seph said as he shook James lightly, trying to get him up.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 11, 2019)

Seph said:


> Seph nodded at Gab as he got on the boat but was soon interrupted by James falling. Seph looked at James and saw that he looked like he was about to die again. "Goddamn it James, I thought we were through with this!" Seph said as he forced himself out of his seat and down to James. He looked him over and saw that he was out. "Wake up James, we already agreed that you weren't dying here." Seph said as he shook James lightly, trying to get him up.


As the boat sped along, James could still faintly hear the other two calling to him. He physically couldn’t do anything other then start to fade away unless he got serious help.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 11, 2019)

Five minutes later, Gabriello made it to shore and turned off the engine. He quickly hopped out and secure the boat with rope. He then turns to @Seph. "I'm going to go ahead and find a taxi. Are you able to carry him?"


----------



## Seph (Jun 11, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Five minutes later, Gabriello made it to shore and turned off the engine. He quickly hopped out and secure the boat with rope. He then turns to @Seph. "I'm going to go ahead and find a taxi. Are you able to carry him?"


"I got him." Seph said in response before grabbing James. His arms felt weaker than ever before but he could still life him. Seph slung the raccoon over his left shoulder and stood up. Seph felt light headed and almost stumbled off the boat before finally getting off. He used his right hand to grab on to things to keep himself up on the way as he followed Gab. "Whew...I...never knew...James was this heavy." Seph said out of the breath from just the little walk. He reajusted James on his shoulder before speaking again. "Let's go then." Seph said as he slowly walked with Gab.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 11, 2019)

Seph said:


> "I got him." Seph said in response before grabbing James. His arms felt weaker than ever before but he could still life him. Seph slung the raccoon over his left shoulder and stood up. Seph felt light headed and almost stumbled off the boat before finally getting off. He used his right hand to grab on to things to keep himself up on the way as he followed Gab. "Whew...I...never knew...James was this heavy." Seph said out of the breath from just the little walk. He reajusted James on his shoulder before speaking again. "Let's go then." Seph said as he slowly walked with Gab.



Once he made sure that the pitbull could carry the raccoon, he ran off towards the streets with Seph slowly follow behind him. He flagged down a taxi and opened the door and waited for Seph to catch up. Once all three men were inside, he instructed the driver to take them to the hospital as fast as he could. The driver nod and sped off. In the back seat, Gab tore the side of Jame's clothes to reveal the stab wound which it is still bleeding. He took out a match and a knife and set the knife on his lap. He then lit the match and picked up the knife to burn it on it's side. He looked over to Seph. "Hold him down for me." He then looked down at the raccoon. "Forgive me, James. But this should at least stop the bleeding." With that, he gently places the hot knife on the wound and let it stand for a minute before pulling it away. Gabriello sees that the bleeding stopped and turned to the window to see that they made it to the hospital. "We made it!" Once the vehicle parked in front of the ER, Gabriello quickly got out of the car and ran into the building and to the front desk. "Help! My friend! He's hurt! Please help!" In alarm, the Front Desk called in some male nurses. The nurses comes running out with a stretcher, helped Seph put James in the stretcher and hauled him to the back to work on him. Some of the other nurses noticed Seph's wounds and motioned him to follow to the back. While the nurses tends to Seph and James, Gabriello paid the taxi driver, and took the time to fill out paperwork.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 11, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Once he made sure that the pitbull could carry the raccoon, he ran off towards the streets with Seph slowly follow behind him. He flagged down a taxi and opened the door and waited for Seph to catch up. Once all three men were inside, he instructed the driver to take them to the hospital as fast as he could. The driver nod and sped off. In the back seat, Gab tore the side of Jame's clothes to reveal the stab wound which it is still bleeding. He took out a match and a knife and set the knife on his lap. He then lit the match and picked up the knife to burn it on it's side. He looked over to Seph. "Hold him down for me." He then looked down at the raccoon. "Forgive me, James. But this should at least stop the bleeding." With that, he gently places the hot knife on the wound and let it stand for a minute before pulling it away. Gabriello sees that the bleeding stopped and turned to the window to see that they made it to the hospital. "We made it!" Once the vehicle parked in front of the ER, Gabriello quickly got out of the car and ran into the building and to the front desk. "Help! My friend! He's hurt! Please help!" In alarm, the Front Desk called in some male nurses. The nurses comes running out with a stretcher, helped Seph put James in the stretcher and hauled him to the back to work on him. Some of the other nurses noticed Seph's wounds and motioned him to follow to the back. While the nurses tends to Seph and James, Gabriello paid the taxi driver, and took the time to fill out paperwork.


As James started to fade he could barely feel the burn on his ribs. He cracked his eyes open, his heartbeat thumping loudly in his ears. His ears rang loudly also as he felt himself being carried and put on a stretcher. He drifted in and out as he finally felt himself put on a bed and an IV put in his paw. He groggily opened his eyes only able to say one word. 
“...Medic...”
He blacked out again as the nurses began to give him blood, adrenaline, and fluids to bring him back. He had narrowly missed any organ damage and the blade had only punctured a lung. 
He awoke to the nurses checking him over and talking quietly. He felt his side searing in pain from Gab burning him and his head hurt from fatigue. He rubbed his face slowly and looked around. 
“...I made it?... I’m alive?...” He looked to one of the nurses and did his best to get across him wanting to see Gab again. 
(@HopeTLioness )


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 11, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> As James started to fade he could barely feel the burn on his ribs. He cracked his eyes open, his heartbeat thumping loudly in his ears. His ears rang loudly also as he felt himself being carried and put on a stretcher. He drifted in and out as he finally felt himself put on a bed and an IV put in his paw. He groggily opened his eyes only able to say one word.
> “...Medic...”
> He blacked out again as the nurses began to give him blood, adrenaline, and fluids to bring him back. He had narrowly missed any organ damage and the blade had only punctured a lung.
> He awoke to the nurses checking him over and talking quietly. He felt his side searing in pain from Gab burning him and his head hurt from fatigue. He rubbed his face slowly and looked around.
> ...



One of the male nurses noticed James and looked at him. "Hello, sir. You know where you are? How you feeling?"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 11, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> One of the male nurses noticed James and looked at him. "Hello, sir. You know where you are? How you feeling?"


James looked over and rubbed his face. 
“No... it sure ain’t a field hospital, I know that much. I’m feeling like trash... but not as bad as before.”


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 11, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James looked over and rubbed his face.
> “No... it sure ain’t a field hospital, I know that much. I’m feeling like trash... but not as bad as before.”


 "You lucky. Could have died. You need rest. Rest now."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 11, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> "You lucky. Could have died. You need rest. Rest now."


“Not the first time I’ve tangled with death and escaped alive... probably tell I was a soldier by the uniform.” He groaned and rubbed his face. “By chance, you see a feathered lion come in with me? Tall, handsome fellow, green eyes, blue mane? If I could talk to him I’d appreciate it.”


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 11, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> “Not the first time I’ve tangled with death and escaped alive... probably tell I was a soldier by the uniform.” He groaned and rubbed his face. “By chance, you see a feathered lion come in with me? Tall, handsome fellow, green eyes, blue mane? If I could talk to him I’d appreciate it.”



The male nurse nods to him. "Ah, yes. Yes. He in waiting room. I go get him for you." He walks out of the room. Five minutes later, Gabriello walks into the room. He looked over at the raccoon and smiled. "Ah, you are awake." He walks over to him and stood by his bed side. "How are you feeling, soldier?"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 11, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> The male nurse nods to him. "Ah, yes. Yes. He in waiting room. I go get him for you." He walks out of the room. Five minutes later, Gabriello walks into the room. He looked over at the raccoon and smiled. "Ah, you are awake." He walks over to him and stood by his bed side. "How are you feeling, soldier?"


James smiles up to Gab as he sighed and gingerly rubbed his side. 
“I feel like I got shot again. Almost no different.” He chuckled a bit and layed back. “I’m feeling better. Really, I asked them to bring you in because I wanted to say thank you. That’s the closest I’ve scraped with death... and you saved my tail.” He extended his free paw out for a handshake as tears began to fill his eyes. “Without you I’d be a goner... I can’t thank you enough.”


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 11, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James smiles up to Gab as he sighed and gingerly rubbed his side.
> “I feel like I got shot again. Almost no different.” He chuckled a bit and layed back. “I’m feeling better. Really, I asked them to bring you in because I wanted to say thank you. That’s the closest I’ve scraped with death... and you saved my tail.” He extended his free paw out for a handshake as tears began to fill his eyes. “Without you I’d be a goner... I can’t thank you enough.”



Gabriello took his paw and gently shook and squeezed it. "I couldn't let you die, James. You are part of this family."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 11, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello took his paw and gently shook and squeezed it. "I couldn't let you die, James. You are part of this family."


James gave a squeeze back then let go and sighed.
“I need to sleep... I’m exhausted.” He gave a smile and slowly rolled over. He fell asleep with that smile on his face, knowing he cheated death again.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 11, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James gave a squeeze back then let go and sighed.
> “I need to sleep... I’m exhausted.” He gave a small smile and slowly rolled over. He fell asleep with a small smile on his face, knowing he cheated death again.



"Rest up, James. I'll see you tomorrow." Gabriello quietly left the room to let James rest. After he checked on @Seph and saw that he was patched up and ready to go, they both left the hospital and traveled back to the boat where hopefully Jax is still there unconscious.


----------



## Seph (Jun 11, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Once he made sure that the pitbull could carry the raccoon, he ran off towards the streets with Seph slowly follow behind him. He flagged down a taxi and opened the door and waited for Seph to catch up. Once all three men were inside, he instructed the driver to take them to the hospital as fast as he could. The driver nod and sped off. In the back seat, Gab tore the side of Jame's clothes to reveal the stab wound which it is still bleeding. He took out a match and a knife and set the knife on his lap. He then lit the match and picked up the knife to burn it on it's side. He looked over to Seph. "Hold him down for me." He then looked down at the raccoon. "Forgive me, James. But this should at least stop the bleeding." With that, he gently places the hot knife on the wound and let it stand for a minute before pulling it away. Gabriello sees that the bleeding stopped and turned to the window to see that they made it to the hospital. "We made it!" Once the vehicle parked in front of the ER, Gabriello quickly got out of the car and ran into the building and to the front desk. "Help! My friend! He's hurt! Please help!" In alarm, the Front Desk called in some male nurses. The nurses comes running out with a stretcher, helped Seph put James in the stretcher and hauled him to the back to work on him. Some of the other nurses noticed Seph's wounds and motioned him to follow to the back. While the nurses tends to Seph and James, Gabriello paid the taxi driver, and took the time to fill out paperwork.


The nurses led Seph to a back room and sat him down on a bed. They started speaking Japanese as they took off his shirt and looked over his injuries. Seph eventually laid down, still panting from the walk. The nurses gave him some sort of shot before the doctor came in. Seph could barely feel his body and the doctors pulled the bullets out of him and bandaged the wounds. Seph laid on the bed for a while until Gab came in.


HopeTLioness said:


> "Rest up, James. I'll see you tomorrow." Gabriello quietly left the room to let James rest. After he checked on @Seph and saw that he was patched up and ready to go, they both left the hospital and traveled back to the boat where hopefully Jax is still there unconscious.


"Oh...hey there!" Seph said, still exhausted. He walked out of the room with Gab and back to the boat. "So...how's James?" Seph asked as they arrived at the boat.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 11, 2019)

Seph said:


> The nurses led Seph to a back room and sat him down on a bed. They started speaking Japanese as they took off his shirt and looked over his injuries. Seph eventually laid down, still panting from the walk. The nurses gave him some sort of shot before the doctor came in. Seph could barely feel his body and the doctors pulled the bullets out of him and bandaged the wounds. Seph laid on the bed for a while until Gab came in.
> 
> "Oh...hey there!" Seph said, still exhausted. He walked out of the room with Gab and back to the boat. "So...how's James?" Seph asked as they arrived at the boat.



"He's doing well. He's resting right now." Gabriello looked over at the pitbull. "How are you feeling, Seph?"


----------



## Seph (Jun 11, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> "He's doing well. He's resting right now." Gabriello looked over at the pitbull. "How are you feeling, Seph?"


"I'm fine, just hungry, and tired." Seph said as they walked. "I'd rather not get shot like that again though. That was, uh, unpleasant."Seph said as he cringed a little. "Although I might as well get used to it if I'm staying in this buisness."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 11, 2019)

Seph said:


> "I'm fine, just hungry, and tired." Seph said as they walked. "I'd rather not get shot like that again though. That was, uh, unpleasant."Seph said as he cringed a little. "Although I might as well get used to it if I'm staying in this buisness."


 
Gabriello chuckled a bit. "Yeah. As soon as we finish this, I'll treat us to dinner."


----------



## Zenkiki (Jun 11, 2019)

Sabrina piloted the ship back into the Tokyo harbor and then secured the under deck and then locked down the ramp to the ship so then only they could get on for later once they came back to visit the yacht. The ship was put into the harbor and looked like most other ships, although it did have a few bullet holes in the buildings, but it was still in decent shape to not draw too much attention to it. Sabrina walks off the ship and walks back to the market to buy one more package of calamari and then ate it walking back to the hotel. Once inside she waits on the couch to see if and when the others would arrive so they could talk about what to do next and then what went wrong with the mission.


----------



## Seph (Jun 11, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello chuckled a bit. "Yeah. As soon as we finish this, I'll treat us to dinner."


"That'd be nice." Seph said in response. "Don't take this as meaning that I'm ungrateful for you saving both of our lives, but what took you so long up on the bridge?" Seph asked Gab, thinking that if he had even been a minute or two later, James would have died.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 11, 2019)

Seph said:


> "That'd be nice." Seph said in response. "Don't take this as meaning that I'm ungrateful for you saving both of our lives, but what took you so long up on the bridge?" Seph asked Gab, thinking that if he had even been a minute or two later, James would have died.



Gabriello sighed and looked at him apologetically. "My apologize. I had a...'talk' with Jack in front of Ms. Sabrina. You see, after we cleared the bridge, Ms. Sabrina wanted me to take the small boat back to shore, while she and Jack took the yacht. I voiced my opinion on the matter on leaving Jack with her, and well...he got offended." He looked forward as he continued to talk. "We exchanged words, and against my better judgement, I left him with the boss. But I wasn't_ too_ worried since we captured his brother, and hopefully he wouldn't be stupid enough to do something that will put his brother's life in danger. So that is why I took so long, and again, I'm sorry for that."


----------



## Seph (Jun 11, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello sighed and looked at him apologetically. "My apologize. I had a...'talk' with Jack in front of Ms. Sabrina. You see, after we cleared the bridge, Ms. Sabrina wanted me to take the small boat back to shore, while she and Jack took the yacht. I voiced my opinion on the matter on leaving Jack with her, and well...he got offended." He looked forward as he continued to talk. "We exchanged words, and against my better judgement, I left him with the boss. But I wasn't_ too_ worried since we captured his brother, and hopefully he wouldn't be stupid enough to do something that will put his brother's life in danger. So that is why I took so long, and again, I'm sorry for that."


"Well, I'm glad you're the one who came to the boat...I don't if Jack would have been so quick to save James." Seph said as he looked back forward. "I hope we can trust Jack, but with what I've been hearing from you and James, it might not be that way." Seph said as they kept walking.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 11, 2019)

Seph said:


> "Well, I'm glad you're the one who came to the boat...I don't if Jack would have been so quick to save James." Seph said as he looked back forward. "I hope we can trust Jack, but with what I've been hearing from you and James, it might not be that way." Seph said as they kept walking.



"Jack is a very unstable fur. We should keep an eye on him just in case."

They finally made it to the boat where Jax is still unconscious, and the weapons and mask are still on the floor. Gabriello picked up the weapons and mask and hands it to Seph. He then hoisted the jackal over his shoulders and walked away. An half hour later, Gabriello and Seph made it in front of Sabrina's (@Zenkiki ) hotel room. He let's Seph knock on the door as he waits for the white queen to permit them in.


----------



## Zenkiki (Jun 13, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> "Jack is a very unstable fur. We should keep an eye on him just in case."
> 
> They finally made it to the boat where Jax is still unconscious, and the weapons and mask are still on the floor. Gabriello picked up the weapons and mask and hands it to Seph. He then hoisted the jackal over his shoulders and walked away. An half hour later, Gabriello and Seph made it in front of Sabrina's (@Zenkiki ) hotel room. He let's Seph knock on the door as he waits for the white queen to permit them in.


Sabrina hears the door knock and went over to let them in. She sees that James isnt there and so tilts her head but let's them come in figuring they would explain it in time. "Have a seat. I'm sure the others will be here soon enough."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 13, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina hears the door knock and went over to let them in. She sees that James isnt there and so tilts her head but let's them come in figuring they would explain it in time. "Have a seat. I'm sure the others will be here soon enough."



Gabriello nods to her and enters the room with the jackal in tow. "Here's Jack's brother, the sniper we captured. Where do you want me to put him?"


----------



## Zenkiki (Jun 13, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello nods to her and enters the room with the jackal in tow. "Here's Jack's brother, the sniper we captured. Where do you want me to put him?"


She points to the back room. "Let's put him in the back room and bring out Midnight. (@Furrygameremopunk) and then we cam talk about what he said."


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jun 13, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> She points to the back room. "Let's put him in the back room and bring out Midnight. (@Furrygameremopunk) and then we cam talk about what he said."


Midnight waits until something happens, growing more nervous, praying that he gets let free and gets to see his family again


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 13, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> She points to the back room. "Let's put him in the back room and bring out Midnight. (@Furrygameremopunk) and then we cam talk about what he said."



Gabriello went to the back and lay the unconscious jackal on the sofa. He binded Jax's wrists and ankles before opening the closet where he saw Midnight (@Furrygameremopunk ) tied up. He placed Jax in and grabbed Midnight by the shoulders. "You are wanted by the boss." He simply said as he hoisted up to his feet, closed the closet door, and dragged him back into the main room where Sabrina and @Seph  awaits.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jun 13, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello went to the back and lay the unconscious jackal on the sofa. He binded Jax's wrists and ankles before opening the closet where he saw Midnight (@Furrygameremopunk ) tied up. He placed Jax in and grabbed Midnight by the shoulders. "You are wanted by the boss." He simply said as he hoisted up to his feet, closed the closet door, and dragged him back into the main room where Sabrina and @Seph  awaits.


Midnight had somewhat of a fearful look in his eyes, what if he was wrong, what if his time has come to meet the reaper, he could only hope that the information he was given was correct and he'll live to see his family once again.


----------



## Zenkiki (Jun 13, 2019)

Sabrina sees the two come back and she waves her palm over a seat. "Sit" and then once the two sat down she looks to Gabriello. "Is there anything you want to say about how things went?"


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 13, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina sees the two come back and she waves her palm over a seat. "Sit" and then once the two sat down she looks to Gabriello. "Is there anything you want to say about how things went?"



Gabriello sat Midnight down in a seat before taking a seat for himself. When Sabrina asked him what happened,  he sighed and responded.

 " Jack and I went to our position and found three guards on standby. We took them out silently and things were going smoothly until I got grazed by the sniper. And since I fired back, it alerted everyone, which I take full responsibility for that. Anyway, I distracted the sniper by shooting at him while Jack went off to go after him. It didn't take long when the other guards came by and I was shooting at them. Thankfully, James came to the rescue and took care of them. Once he checked on me,  he decided to go find Jack and went off. So I decided to go find you and Seph. 

After I left you and Jack, I went back to the small boat, like you ordered, and found that James was dying. So I immediately rushed him to the hospital,  along with Seph, where he is recovering right now."


----------



## Zenkiki (Jun 13, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello sat Midnight down in a seat before taking a seat for himself. When Sabrina asked him what happened,  he sighed and responded.
> 
> " Jack and I went to our position and found three guards on standby. We took them out silently and things were going smoothly until I got grazed by the sniper. And since I fired back, it alerted everyone, which I take full responsibility for that. Anyway, I distracted the sniper by shooting at him while Jack went off to go after him. It didn't take long when the other guards came by and I was shooting at them. Thankfully, James came to the rescue and took care of them. Once he checked on me,  he decided to go find Jack and went off. So I decided to go find you and Seph.
> 
> After I left you and Jack, I went back to the small boat, like you ordered, and found that James was dying. So I immediately rushed him to the hospital,  along with Seph, where he is recovering right now."


Sabrina listens to her description of the raid and then thinks for a bit. Her eyes watching him and seeing he wasnt worried about what happened and is fully accapting what he cause. "Glad to know that you are one I can count on. So you think the mission went well or what could have been done diffrently? And how good was his intel?" She said nodding her head at midnight since it was off his idea of the counts.


----------



## pandepix (Jun 14, 2019)

Reggie made his way over to the survivors, careful of the broken glass and other debris, crouching down to offer his condolences and a shoulder. The more he thought about it, the angrier he became. He couldn't believe people could act so mercilessly. Well, he could, but he didn't think it'd be something he'd actually encounter or witness. He placed a paw on the leopardess's shoulder.
"I'm so sorry about your partner," he said. "I know this isn't the ideal situation for introductions, but I'm Reggie. I'm a new recruit in the family and I was here a few nights ago, getting drinks at the bar. We need to contact Sabrina, as soon as possible, if there's a way. She'll want to know about this...she needs too."
(@Zenkiki)


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 14, 2019)

pandepix said:


> Reggie made his way over to the survivors, careful of the broken glass and other debris, crouching down to offer his condolences and a shoulder. The more he thought about it, the angrier he became. He couldn't believe people could act so mercilessly. Well, he could, but he didn't think it'd be something he'd actually encounter or witness. He placed a paw on the leopardess's shoulder.
> "I'm so sorry about your partner," he said. "I know this isn't the ideal situation for introductions, but I'm Reggie. I'm a new recruit in the family and I was here a few nights ago, getting drinks at the bar. We need to contact Sabrina, as soon as possible, if there's a way. She'll want to know about this...she needs too."
> @Zenkiki


Paul checked back on the lone surviving fox to find he also succumbed to his injuries. He slowly came back to where the feline and leopardess where and cleared his throat once he heard what the feline said.
"My name is Paul. My cuzin James was working for that Sabrina lady... brought me and Mark up here to live off a gud doller." He shakily leaned against the bar counter as he began to choke up again.
"We gotta send a telegraph to Japan... that or attempt to call every gawddamn hotel in Tokyo. That's more expensive though then a telegraph." He looked down as tears began to stream down his face. "James needs to know he lost someone close tunight. They all need to know... that there was a massacre in Chicago."
(@Zenkiki )


----------



## pandepix (Jun 14, 2019)

Reggie stuck out his paw and firmly grasped Paul, pulling him in for a side hug. He was terrible at consoling others, so the best he could do was try to remain calm. "Well, it's good to meet you Paul. Sorry, it has to be under these circumstances," he said and awkwardly chuckled. He looked around the room again and wondered who else was family or if they were all just random people, not that it really mattered, they all probably had someone who was going to miss them. _I wonder if anyone would have missed me,_ he thought and sighed heavily. "Right, a telegraph...how exactly do we do that then?"
(@Captain TrashPanda)


----------



## Seph (Jun 14, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello sat Midnight down in a seat before taking a seat for himself. When Sabrina asked him what happened,  he sighed and responded.
> 
> " Jack and I went to our position and found three guards on standby. We took them out silently and things were going smoothly until I got grazed by the sniper. And since I fired back, it alerted everyone, which I take full responsibility for that. Anyway, I distracted the sniper by shooting at him while Jack went off to go after him. It didn't take long when the other guards came by and I was shooting at them. Thankfully, James came to the rescue and took care of them. Once he checked on me,  he decided to go find Jack and went off. So I decided to go find you and Seph.
> 
> After I left you and Jack, I went back to the small boat, like you ordered, and found that James was dying. So I immediately rushed him to the hospital,  along with Seph, where he is recovering right now."


Seph had closed the hotel door behind them and leaned against it. He listened to Sabrina and Gabe talk about the job. He figured to keep his mouth shut since he wasn't too useful during that mission. He looked over to Midnight, wondering how he ended up here. Seph looked away and back to Sabrina and Gabe, not staring because he didn't want to be confronted about his uselessness.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 14, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina listens to her description of the raid and then thinks for a bit. Her eyes watching him and seeing he wasnt worried about what happened and is fully accapting what he cause. "Glad to know that you are one I can count on. So you think the mission went well or what could have been done diffrently? And how good was his intel?" She said nodding her head at midnight since it was off his idea of the counts.



Gabriello leaned back in his chair to get a bit more comfortable. Then he looked at Midnight for a bit before he looked back at Sabrina before speaking.

"Well, the first thing I would suggest is to make sure that everyone is present at the meeting place and is on time. Kylan (@Kylan Velpa ) and Zach (@Liseran Thistle ) should of been there to help James and Seph with their injuries. In fact, I want to know where they have been all this time. Maybe a private meeting with them is in order. My second suggestion to keep a close eye on Jack. I could say that at least three members of the family, including myself, doesn't like Jack's behavior ever since he's been with us on this trip. Although I do understand his intentions of finding his brother, however, things has changed since his brother is part of the MS26, and he has information we need. I don't trust him, and I don't think he is capable to handing his emotions very well. With his unstable mind, it could cost us our mission. So if he wants to continue with us, I think he needs some sort of mental help right now. "

He then looks back at Midnight. "And finally, the intel from this gentleman that we have possessed.  Even though he left some information out, like the captain, his girl, and the hostage, I think he was slightly off with the numbers. But I won't fault him for that since things could have changed and whatnot, so I think it is safe to say that he was pretty close."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 14, 2019)

pandepix said:


> Reggie stuck out his paw and firmly grasped Paul, pulling him in for a side hug. He was terrible at consoling others, so the best he could do was try to remain calm. "Well, it's good to meet you Paul. Sorry, it has to be under these circumstances," he said and awkwardly chuckled. He looked around the room again and wondered who else was family or if they were all just random people, not that it really mattered, they all probably had someone who was going to miss them. _I wonder if anyone would have missed me,_ he thought and sighed heavily. "Right, a telegraph...how exactly do we do that then?"
> (@Captain TrashPanda)


Paul awkwardly pulled away as he wasn't used to side hugs. He looked to the feline and sighed.
"Welp... we need to find a telegraph station and write a message. There are telegraph lines set up from here ta Japan... that's what James told me. If we can find where he's staying we can get it to him. I have enough money to pay for it." Paul looked to the leopardess and spoke quietly.
"Ma'am... do you have any idea where Ms. Sabrina, or anyone of them are staying over therr? Do we have any way to find out?"


----------



## pandepix (Jun 14, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Paul awkwardly pulled away as he wasn't used to side hugs. He looked to the feline and sighed.
> "Welp... we need to find a telegraph station and write a message. There are telegraph lines set up from here ta Japan... that's what James told me. If we can find where he's staying we can get it to him. I have enough money to pay for it." Paul looked to the leopardess and spoke quietly.
> "Ma'am... do you have any idea where Ms. Sabrina, or anyone of them are staying over therr? Do we have any way to find out?"


"Right...right...," Reggie muttered while Paul addressed the leopardess. He had no idea where a station would be since he had never had to send a telegraph before, but thought that maybe Darleen from the diner would. It was too late to go ask, however since it was late in the evening and the diner would be closed. Hopefully the leopardess would know.


----------



## Zenkiki (Jun 14, 2019)

pandepix said:


> Reggie made his way over to the survivors, careful of the broken glass and other debris, crouching down to offer his condolences and a shoulder. The more he thought about it, the angrier he became. He couldn't believe people could act so mercilessly. Well, he could, but he didn't think it'd be something he'd actually encounter or witness. He placed a paw on the leopardess's shoulder.
> "I'm so sorry about your partner," he said. "I know this isn't the ideal situation for introductions, but I'm Reggie. I'm a new recruit in the family and I was here a few nights ago, getting drinks at the bar. We need to contact Sabrina, as soon as possible, if there's a way. She'll want to know about this...she needs too."
> (@Zenkiki)


Crysta was still holding buck as his chest was all pooled with blood now as Reggie held her shoulder. She had a slight shiver from the sudden contact but let up as she knew he was right. "I know you were here, I remember your face. I always remember faces. The boss does need to know about all this. four million dollars worth all shot down."

(@Zenkiki )[/QUOTE]


Captain TrashPanda said:


> Paul awkwardly pulled away as he wasn't used to side hugs. He looked to the feline and sighed.
> "Welp... we need to find a telegraph station and write a message. There are telegraph lines set up from here ta Japan... that's what James told me. If we can find where he's staying we can get it to him. I have enough money to pay for it." Paul looked to the leopardess and spoke quietly.
> "Ma'am... do you have any idea where Ms. Sabrina, or anyone of them are staying over there? Do we have any way to find out?"


She looks up to her office, "I dont know where she is but I'm sure it is in the office, right?" She slowly stood up and looks away from her best friend and partner and then looks around to all the other bodies. "There is a telegraph at her place, or the college, but before we get to that we will need to figure out where we need to send it."











HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello leaned back in his chair to get a bit more comfortable. Then he looked at Midnight for a bit before he looked back at Sabrina before speaking.
> 
> "Well, the first thing I would suggest is to make sure that everyone is present at the meeting place and is on time. Kylan (@Kylan Velpa ) and Zach (@Liseran Thistle ) should of been there to help James and Seph with their injuries. In fact, I want to know where they have been all this time. Maybe a private meeting with them is in order. My second suggestion to keep a close eye on Jack. I could say that at least three members of the family, including myself, doesn't like Jack's behavior ever since he's been with us on this trip. Although I do understand his intentions of finding his brother, however, things has changed since his brother is part of the MS26, and he has information we need. I don't trust him, and I don't think he is capable to handing his emotions very well. With his unstable mind, it could cost us our mission. So if he wants to continue with us, I think he needs some sort of mental help right now. "
> 
> He then looks back at Midnight. "And finally, the intel from this gentleman that we have possessed.  Even though he left some information out, like the captain, his girl, and the hostage, I think he was slightly off with the numbers. But I won't fault him for that since things could have changed and whatnot, so I think it is safe to say that he was pretty close."


Sabrina looks Gabriello and nodded, "Well at least the mission went okay without the two. I will take your advice and talk to them individually and as a group to see what went wrong and why they weren't there when we said we would be leaving. I gave good enough direction to the spot right? I said at the back right corner by the squid vendor. As for Jack, he seemed like a good kid when I was walking with him but seeing how he acted to you when you stepped in to protect me did set off some flags in my mind. I'll deal with Jack and his brother whenever we get some time. Hopefully Jack doesn't become a traitor otherwise I will have to kill him. Midnight seems to have had some decent information about the boat, but we still need to look through the bodies and what is under the ship, which I plan on looking through myself tomorrow, you are more than welcome to come Gabriello you have proven your worth. James is a little tempered and doesn't know when he needs to back away, but otherwise a good guy."

She turns her attention to Seph. "Seph... why did you run into the bullets when you have a gun? You are injured because you charged in without a thought of the consequences. I need you to think a little more before you go hurt yourself. You are supposed to be my bodyguard, yet it seems Gabriello is doing a much better job at it then you."


----------



## Seph (Jun 14, 2019)

Seph shrugged before speaking. "Well, I'm not the best shot, especially at that range, with that gun. I would have missed, gotten shot, probably gotten killed while trying to hit this guy. Or, I could take my chances and run at him." Seph said to her. "And since I'm still alive, and I think, so are you, all ended well


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 14, 2019)

Gabriello nod to her. "Thank you, Ms. Sabrina. I will be there in the morning. " Then he listens to Seph spoke and shook his head.

"That may be so, but you should be more careful. One of those bullets could of ended your life. Remember,  you only have one life. I suggest practicing shooting and handling guns. There may be a secluded place where we can go to practice shooting if you like."

(@Seph  , @Zenkiki )


----------



## Seph (Jun 14, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello nod to her. "Thank you, Ms. Sabrina. I will be there in the morning. " Then he listens to Seph spoke and shook his head.
> 
> "That may be so, but you should be more careful. One of those bullets could of ended your life. Remember,  you only have one life. I suggest practicing shooting and handling guns. There may be a secluded place where we can go to practice shooting if you like."
> 
> (@Seph  , @Zenkiki )


"Sure." Seph said back to Gabe. He didn't much like the way Gabe was talking to him, but he figured he deserved it so he didn't mention it.


----------



## Zenkiki (Jun 14, 2019)

She nodded to Gabrello. "Yes that would be best. Go learn to shoot. My best bet would be out of the town in the near by mountains. Remember though, guns are banned here so you cannot make too much noise."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 14, 2019)

The night passed mostly peaceful for James until about 5 AM. He began to have flashbacks from the Great War, the screams and sights he saw ringing in his mind. He began to tussle a bit as he also started to sweat profusely. He saw his comrades killed in gruesome ways, things that would give anyone nightmares. Finally James woke up and gave a startled shout as he awoke and sat bolt upright, scaring the nurse in his room. He panted nervously and looked around, confused and tired. 
“Wh-where am I?! What year is it??”


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 14, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> She nodded to Gabrello. "Yes that would be best. Go learn to shoot. My best bet would be out of the town in the near by mountains. Remember though, guns are banned here so you cannot make too much noise."



"Yes, ma'am." He looks over to Midnight. "So what should we do with him, now?"


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 14, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> The night passed mostly peaceful for James until about 5 AM. He began to have flashbacks from the Great War, the screams and sights he saw ringing in his mind. He began to tussle a bit as he also started to sweat profusely. He saw his comrades killed in gruesome ways, things that would give anyone nightmares. Finally James woke up and gave a startled shout as he awoke and sat bolt upright, scaring the nurse in his room. He panted nervously and looked around, confused and tired.
> “Wh-where am I?! What year is it??”



The nurse was checking up on the raccoon until he suddenly jumps awake, and startling her. She screamed and start saying things in Japanese. Then the doctor rushed in and asked what's going on in Japanese until he hears James asks questions. He walks over to him and motioned his hands for him to calm down. "Relax, sir. You are in hospital. It is the year 1924, and you are in Japan. Do you remember your name? Or why you were here?"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 14, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> The nurse was checking up on the raccoon until he suddenly jumps awake, and startling her. She screamed and start saying things in Japanese. Then the doctor rushed in and asked what's going on in Japanese until he hears James asks questions. He walks over to him and motioned his hands for him to calm down. "Relax, sir. You are in hospital. It is the year 1924, and you are in Japan. Do you remember your name? Or why you were here?"


James panted and wiped his forehead of sweat. He looked around then looked back to the doctor.
"James Knox Jackson..." He looked to his side and saw the burn mark and sighed. "Stabbed in the side last night, almost died from blood loss..." He laid back and rubbed his face as he saw it was early in the morning. "I'm really sorry... just had a bad nightmare."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 14, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> She looks up to her office, "I dont know where she is but I'm sure it is in the office, right?" She slowly stood up and looks away from her best friend and partner and then looks around to all the other bodies. "There is a telegraph at her place, or the college, but before we get to that we will need to figure out where we need to send it."


Paul nodded and looked to where he assumed Sabrina's office was. He put his flimsy straw hat back on and looked to the leopardess.
"L-lead the way ma'am. I saw a telegraph station when James showed us around. We just need to know where they are and we can get a message to them by tomorrow. James always told us how fast and practical the telegraph was in Europe during the war... Anyhoo, I'll quit talking. I rant when I'm nervous..."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 14, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James panted and wiped his forehead of sweat. He looked around then looked back to the doctor.
> "James Knox Jackson..." He looked to his side and saw the burn mark and sighed. "Stabbed in the side last night, almost died from blood loss..." He laid back and rubbed his face as he saw it was early in the morning. "I'm really sorry... just had a bad nightmare."



"It is fine. Please rest, We'll talk more in the morning." He pat him on the shoulder and left the room with the nurse.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 14, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> "It is fine. Please rest, We'll talk more in the morning." He pat him on the shoulder and left the room with the nurse.


James watched him leave and sighed. He looked down at his paws and saw he was shaking. There was no way in hell he was getting back to sleep. He laid in his bed as the wee morning hours became the morning and the sun rose on Tokyo once again. James was becoming antsy to leave as he was hungry and just tired of the hospital. It reminded him too much of field hospitals in the Great War.


----------



## Zenkiki (Jun 14, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> "Yes, ma'am." He looks over to Midnight. "So what should we do with him, now?"


She waves her hand in a dismissal wave. "Let him go. He obviously wants nothing to do with us and I have no use for him. He cooperated, so no need to kill him."


----------



## Zenkiki (Jun 14, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Paul nodded and looked to where he assumed Sabrina's office was. He put his flimsy straw hat back on and looked to the leopardess.
> "L-lead the way ma'am. I saw a telegraph station when James showed us around. We just need to know where they are and we can get a message to them by tomorrow. James always told us how fast and practical the telegraph was in Europe during the war... Anyhoo, I'll quit talking. I rant when I'm nervous..."


She stood up and then walked the two through the shot up bar and up the stairs to the hall that would lead to Sabrima's office. She cracked the door open and then opened it and inside was the tossed room. Her desk had its drawers ripped out and paper laid everywhere. She steps all over the place trying to not step on any paper. There was a small journal on the floor, tossed under the couch. She started to skim through it then she whistles for the others. "There are several pages ripped out of it here in the middle." She shows the hastily ripped paper remains. "All I can get from this, 
"Chicago air-
Discuss papers-
Yacht ra-
Manda-"
The rest of the page and the following 5 pages were all torn out.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 14, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> She waves her hand in a dismissal wave. "Let him go. He obviously wants nothing to do with us and I have no use for him. He cooperated, so no need to kill him."



Gabriello got up and untie him. He looks down at the wolf and crosses his arms. "Go to your family and stay away from the MS23. If we find you with them, we won't be so merciful next time." Once he sees Midnight(@Furrygameremopunk ) leave the room, he looks back to Sabrina and bows to her. " Well, I bid you goodnight, Ms. Sabrina. See you in the morning." He turns and walks over to @Seph  and placed a hand on his shoulder. "Come, friend. Let us get dinner and then call it a night,"

-Next Day-

Gabriello got up around seven in the morning to take a shower and get dressed. He left his room and went to the hotel where Seph, Kylan, and Zach stayed in to pick up the pitbull in the cab. Once the pitbull enters the cab, they drove to the hospital and went to the front desk. The Front Desk let them know that James (@Captain TrashPanda ) were being discharged and asked them to wait in the waiting room. So the men took a seat in the waiting room. Gabriello grabbed a newspaper to try to read it, but it was all in Japanese. So he puts it back on the counter and just sat there.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jun 14, 2019)

Midnight walks around town looking for food, he hadn't eaten in days, he finds  a good sushi bar, he enters, sitting down at one of the tables, he sees a couple of guys from the gang outside the bar smoking, Midnight turns around, he walks away, he overhears a conversation about his wife and kids, they killed them, all one bullet to the head, even the youngest one he had, he runs away from the restaurant after he is noticed and was being shot at, a bullet grazes his arm, Midnight soon finds an alley where he leans against a wall, cursing out MS23's gang and whatever they did before they killed his family, he exacts revenge on everyone who has hurt him and his family,  there's only one person he can go to, he has to go to Sabrina again, he goes to the hotel and finds her room, yet he hesitantly knocks on the door, his stomach almost moving up to his throat, he wants to get revenge on those who killed his family, but doesn't want Sabrina to hurt him any further, his arm was bleeding after being grazed across the arm by a bullet, he hadn't noticed until now, he hesitantly knocks again, waiting for her to answer the door


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 14, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello got up around seven in the morning to take a shower and get dressed. He left his room and went to the hotel where Seph, Kylan, and Zach stayed in to pick up the pitbull in the cab. Once the pitbull enters the cab, they drove to the hospital and went to the front desk. The Front Desk let them know that James (@Captain TrashPanda ) were being discharged and asked them to wait in the waiting room. So the men took a seat in the waiting room. Gabriello grabbed a newspaper to try to read it, but it was all in Japanese. So he puts it back on the counter and just sat there.


James was staring at the wall around 8:30 when the nurses came back and unhooked him from the IV. They told him that some furs had cane for him and to have a good day. James gave a politeful nod as he followed them to the waiting room, the once red stain now almost black near his rib cage. He sighed as he knew he would need that to be sewn up back home. He came out to see @Seph and Gab waiting for him. He smiled as he came to them. 
“Hey y’all... y’all doin’ alright this morning?”


----------



## Seph (Jun 14, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James was staring at the wall around 8:30 when the nurses came back and unhooked him from the IV. They told him that some furs had cane for him and to have a good day. James gave a politeful nod as he followed them to the waiting room, the once red stain now almost black near his rib cage. He sighed as he knew he would need that to be sewn up back home. He came out to see @Seph and Gab waiting for him. He smiled as he came to them.
> “Hey y’all... y’all doin’ alright this morning?”


 Seph had been eavesdropping on a conversation in Japanese next to him, trying to make some sense of it. Seph looked up when he heardha familiar voice and saw James standing in front of him. "Oh I'm fine, the better question is how you're doing." Seph said as he looked up at James.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 14, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> She stood up and then walked the two through the shot up bar and up the stairs to the hall that would lead to Sabrima's office. She cracked the door open and then opened it and inside was the tossed room. Her desk had its drawers ripped out and paper laid everywhere. She steps all over the place trying to not step on any paper. There was a small journal on the floor, tossed under the couch. She started to skim through it then she whistles for the others. "There are several pages ripped out of it here in the middle." She shows the hastily ripped paper remains. "All I can get from this,
> "Chicago air-
> Discuss papers-
> Yacht ra-
> ...


Paul followed and listened as she rattled off the the words in the journal. He thought a bit as he rubbed his face. 
“...it’s too late to send a telegraph now. We could go first thing in the morning to the post office and see what places in Japan start with ‘manda-.‘ If we can find wherever they're stayin’ we can deliver the tragic news as quick as possible, to both James and Ms. Sabrina.”


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 14, 2019)

Seph said:


> Seph had been eavesdropping on a conversation in Japanese next to him, trying to make some sense of it. Seph looked up when he heardha familiar voice and saw James standing in front of him. "Oh I'm fine, the better question is how you're doing." Seph said as he looked up at James.


James gave a small groggy smile and rubbed his stomach. 
“Other then bein’ hungry I’m fine. Let’s go eat... I’m starvin’ guys.”


----------



## Zenkiki (Jun 14, 2019)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> Midnight walks around town looking for food, he hadn't eaten in days, he finds  a good sushi bar, he enters, sitting down at one of the tables, he sees a couple of guys from the gang outside the bar smoking, Midnight turns around, he walks away, he overhears a conversation about his wife and kids, they killed them, all one bullet to the head, even the youngest one he had, he runs away from the restaurant after he is noticed and was being shot at, a bullet grazes his arm, Midnight soon finds an alley where he leans against a wall, cursing out MS23's gang and whatever they did before they killed his family, he exacts revenge on everyone who has hurt him and his family,  there's only one person he can go to, he has to go to Sabrina again, he goes to the hotel and finds her room, yet he hesitantly knocks on the door, his stomach almost moving up to his throat, he wants to get revenge on those who killed his family, but doesn't want Sabrina to hurt him any further, his arm was bleeding after being grazed across the arm by a bullet, he hadn't noticed until now, he hesitantly knocks again, waiting for her to answer the door


Sabrina was out cold after the three left getting a change to finally relax and take things slow. She had been on the edge of her seat and having to lead everything without Wulf here, but he had more important things to do in Nagano. She laid down on the couch and then dozed off until 3 hours later when she heard the door knock and she growls to herself thinking it was not important. She opens the door and looks down at the black wolf. Her voice came off harsh and dry. "What do you want?"


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jun 14, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina was out cold after the three left getting a change to finally relax and take things slow. She had been on the edge of her seat and having to lead everything without Wulf here, but he had more important things to do in Nagano. She laid down on the couch and then dozed off until 3 hours later when she heard the door knock and she growls to herself thinking it was not important. She opens the door and looks down at the black wolf. Her voice came off harsh and dry. "What do you want?"


Midnight looks a bit nervously at her "w-well... I overheard conversation that m-my family is now dead... and well.. you see... I want to fight on your side for the sake of my family... I just want to get my revenge on MS23 for doing what they had done to my wife and kids... p-please... will you let me join?"


----------



## Zenkiki (Jun 14, 2019)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> Midnight looks a bit nervously at her "w-well... I overheard conversation that m-my family is now dead... and well.. you see... I want to fight on your side for the sake of my family... I just want to get my revenge on MS23 for doing what they had done to my wife and kids... p-please... will you let me join?"


She looks at him half in disbelief. "You want to fight? You dont seem like you can handle any conflict."


----------



## Seph (Jun 14, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James gave a small groggy smile and rubbed his stomach.
> “Other then bein’ hungry I’m fine. Let’s go eat... I’m starvin’ guys.”


"Ha, I couldn't agree more." Seph said as he got up. "So, how was your stay at the hospital?" Seph asked James.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 14, 2019)

@Captain TrashPanda @Seph 

When James came out to greet them, he looked up at him and smiled. "Good morning, James." He then listened on the conversation between Seph and James for a bit, Once James mentioned about food, he chuckled and got up. "Yes, I am famished myself. Let's go find a restaurant to eat." He lead the two to a cab, hoped in, and rode out towards downtown. Soon, they stopped in front of a nice restaurant and got out. After Gabriello paid the cab driver, he lead the men in the restaurant, where they were greeted by a beautiful, lady red panda. She escorted them to their seats, gave them their menus and left. Gabriello took the time to look over the menu. Thankfully, it was written in both English and Japanese language.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jun 14, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> She looks at him half in disbelief. "You want to fight? You dont seem like you can handle any conflict."


Midnight sighed "well... if  I must tell you... I grew up on the south side of Chicago, not a real friendly place, I was put in a real crappy school, got bullied a lot there, one day my father told me that he was going to teach me to fight since he had seen me come home with cuts and bruises, he had taught me what he had learnt while he had his career as a boxer, he taught me a few punches and a few blocks. I then went to school the next day and the kids who would beat me up looked at me funny... and let me tell you... it did not end pretty, but... the kids never bothered me again. Years later  I eventually went in after my 20th birthday to finally get a gun,  a nice 45. colt peacemaker... I felt like it would keep me safer, which it did... but I feel more like knives and fists are a better combination, so.. if that doesn't convince you I'll be on my way" Midnight looks at Sab straight in the eyes when he said it, not a bit of fear


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 14, 2019)

Seph said:


> "Ha, I couldn't agree more." Seph said as he got up. "So, how was your stay at the hospital?" Seph asked James.


James’ smile disappeared and was replaced by a clouded, slightly troubled look. 
“Not here... let’s talk about it when we eat,” he said in a quiet whisper. His voice was serious as he spoke, not wanting to talk about a traumatic flashback in public. 


HopeTLioness said:


> @Captain TrashPanda @Seph
> 
> When James came out to greet them, he looked up at him and smiled. "Good morning, James." He then listened on the conversation between Seph and James for a bit, Once James mentioned about food, he chuckled and got up. "Yes, I am famished myself. Let's go find a restaurant to eat." He lead the two to a cab, hoped in, and rode out towards downtown. Soon, they stopped in front of a nice restaurant and got out. After Gabriello paid the cab driver, he lead the men in the restaurant, where they were greeted by a beautiful, lady red panda. She escorted them to their seats, gave them their menus and left. Gabriello took the time to look over the menu. Thankfully, it was written in both English and Japanese language.


James followed Gab as his clouded look stayed on his face. He got in the cab and was unusually silent, his heart rate a bit higher then normal. He got out as they were escorted in by the red panda. He noticed a few glances due to his uniform and the rip near his ribs. He looked over the menu once they were all seated and looked to the others. 
“What did y’all do last night when y’all left?” Surely you didn’t go to the hotel and just sleep.”


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 14, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James’ smile disappeared and was replaced by a clouded, slightly troubled look.
> “Not here... let’s talk about it when we eat,” he said in a quiet whisper. His voice was serious as he spoke, not wanting to talk about a traumatic flashback in public.
> 
> James followed Gab as his clouded look stayed on his face. He got in the cab and was unusually silent, his heart rate a bit higher then normal. He got out as they were escorted in by the red panda. He noticed a few glances due to his uniform and the rip near his ribs. He looked over the menu once they were all seated and looked to the others.
> “What did y’all do last night when y’all left?” Surely you didn’t go to the hotel and just sleep.”



Gabriello had noticed the troubled look on the raccoon, but respected his wishes to talk about it later. Once they were settled in their seat at the restaurant, he heard James' question. So he answered. "Seph and I picked up the sniper, and your weapons, and went to Sabrina's hotel room. I tied up the sniper and put him in the closet in the other room, while I retrieved the wolf. Basically, we discussed what happened, and I gave her my opinions and suggestions for future missions. Also, Sabrina is going to the boat to search it for any clues, and I'm going to join her." He then nod his head to Seph. "Seph needs help with shooting. Think you could help him out, soldier?"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 14, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello had noticed the troubled look on the raccoon, but respected his wishes to talk about it later. Once they were settled in their seat at the restaurant, he heard James' question. So he answered. "Seph and I picked up the sniper, and your weapons, and went to Sabrina's hotel room. I tied up the sniper and put him in the closet in the other room, while I retrieved the wolf. Basically, we discussed what happened, and I gave her my opinions and suggestions for future missions. Also, Sabrina is going to the boat to search it for any clues, and I'm going to join her." He then nod his head to Seph. "Seph needs help with shooting. Think you could help him out, soldier?"


James nodded and gave a small smile. 
“Sure. Can get the fist fighter acquainted with guns easily. Shouldn’t be too hard.” He looked to Gab with a puzzled look on his face. “If y’all got my crap... where is it now? Y’all throw it in my room or Sab’s room or what?”


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 15, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James nodded and gave a small smile.
> “Sure. Can get the fist fighter acquainted with guns easily. Shouldn’t be too hard.” He looked to Gab with a puzzled look on his face. “If y’all got my crap... where is it now? Y’all throw it in my room or Sab’s room or what?”



The feathered lion pondered for a moment. "Ummm...I'm not sure." He then turns to @Seph . "You had his gear. Where did you put it?"


----------



## Seph (Jun 15, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> The feathered lion pondered for a moment. "Ummm...I'm not sure." He then turns to @Seph . "You had his gear. Where did you put it?"


Seph was looking at the menu when he was asked a very hard question. "Uh, yeah, that's the question right there." Seph chuckled nervously. "Maybe...in...the boss's hotel room." Seph said, completely making things up at this point. Seph wasn't particularly religious, but at that moment he was praying that the gear was in that hotel room.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 15, 2019)

Seph said:


> Seph was looking at the menu when he was asked a very hard question. "Uh, yeah, that's the question right there." Seph chuckled nervously. "Maybe...in...the boss's hotel room." Seph said, completely making things up at this point. Seph wasn't particularly religious, but at that moment he was praying that the gear was in that hotel room.


James raised an eyebrow as he looked to Seph. 
“You don’t sound too confident.. but I trust you put it somewhere safe.” He gave a small smile and sighed. “Really y’all, I just wanna go home. We did our jobs... I just want to sleep in my own bed, eat American food.”


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 15, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James raised an eyebrow as he looked to Seph.
> “You don’t sound too confident.. but I trust you put it somewhere safe.” He gave a small smile and sighed. “Really y’all, I just wanna go home. We did our jobs... I just want to sleep in my own bed, eat American food.”



The feathered lion set his menu down and sighed. "Yeah, same here." 

A male red panda comes up to greets them. "Hello and welcome. Can I start you off with something?"

"Oh, yes. I would like a glass of water, please." Gabriello said as the waiter nod to him. "Yes, sir. And you gentlemen?"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 15, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> The feathered lion set his menu down and sighed. "Yeah, same here."
> 
> A male red panda comes up to greets them. "Hello and welcome. Can I start you off with something?"
> 
> "Oh, yes. I would like a glass of water, please." Gabriello said as the waiter nod to him. "Yes, sir. And you gentlemen?"


James was slightly startled at the waiter and spoke quickly. 
“Water please... with lemon.”


----------



## Seph (Jun 15, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> The feathered lion set his menu down and sighed. "Yeah, same here."
> 
> A male red panda comes up to greets them. "Hello and welcome. Can I start you off with something?"
> 
> "Oh, yes. I would like a glass of water, please." Gabriello said as the waiter nod to him. "Yes, sir. And you gentlemen?"


Seph was trying to remember the last time he held James's gear when a waitor walked up and asked something. Seph didn't exactly know what he said so he played it safe. "Uh, yeah, what he's having." Seph said, pointing to Gabe.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 15, 2019)

Seph said:


> Seph was trying to remember the last time he held James's gear when a waitor walked up and asked something. Seph didn't exactly know what he said so he played it safe. "Uh, yeah, what he's having." Seph said, pointing to Gabe.


James shot Seph an off hand look that just said, ‘dude... you can’t say ice water?’


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 15, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James was slightly startled at the waiter and spoke quickly.
> “Water please... with lemon.”





Seph said:


> Seph was trying to remember the last time he held James's gear when a waitor walked up and asked something. Seph didn't exactly know what he said so he played it safe. "Uh, yeah, what he's having." Seph said, pointing to Gabe.



The waiter nod his head to them and smiled. "Yes, yes. I will be back with your waters." He walks away. Gabriello looked at his menu again and ponders. "Hmmm. You gentlemen have any idea what you would like?"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 15, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> The waiter nod his head to them and smiled. "Yes, yes. I will be back with your waters." He walks away. Gabriello looked at his menu again and ponders. "Hmmm. You gentlemen have any idea what you would like?"


James looked over the menu for a bit and leaned back. 
“The... Ma-ki-zoo-shi looks good. Sounds good too... I’ve always wondered how raw fish tastes.”


----------



## Seph (Jun 15, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James shot Seph an off hand look that just said, ‘dude... you can’t say ice water?’


Seph was deep in thought when he realized how dumb he was being. Even if the gear wasn't there, that's a problem for future Seph. Present Seph should be enjoying the dinner. Seph snapped out if his thought and back to the table. He saw James looking at him weird. "_Maybe I should've taken a shower before coming here." _Seph thought to himself


HopeTLioness said:


> The waiter nod his head to them and smiled. "Yes, yes. I will be back with your waters." He walks away. Gabriello looked at his menu again and ponders. "Hmmm. You gentlemen have any idea what you would like?"


"Hmm, I don't know. I'm not a fan of fish, but I'm also not a fan of starving. So I'll go with tempura." Seph said.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 15, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James looked over the menu for a bit and leaned back.
> “The... Ma-ki-zoo-shi looks good. Sounds good too... I’ve always wondered how raw fish tastes.”


 
Gabriello nod to him. "Alright."




Seph said:


> Seph was deep in thought when he realized how dumb he was being. Even if the gear wasn't there, that's a problem for future Seph. Present Seph should be enjoying the dinner. Seph snapped out if his thought and back to the table. He saw James looking at him weird. "_Maybe I should've taken a shower before coming here." _Seph thought to himself
> 
> "Hmm, I don't know. I'm not a fan of fish, but I'm also not a fan of starving. So I'll go with tempura." Seph said.



"That sounds good, actually." Gabriello took a look at his menu more. The waiter comes back with their water and sets it down in front of them. "You ready to order?"

Gabriello nod his head towards the two. "You two can go first."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 15, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello nod to him. "Alright."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


James cleared his throat and pointed to the sushi. 
“May I have this please?”


----------



## Seph (Jun 15, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello nod to him. "Alright."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seph didn't know how to speak Japanese, but he did know a small bit of Spanish. And to Seph, this word looked Spanish enough. "I'll have the tempura." Seph said, trying to pronounce it how he thought it should be.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 15, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James cleared his throat and pointed to the sushi.
> “May I have this please?”



The waiter looked at the menu to where he;s pointing and nod. "Ah, yes." He jots down the order.




Seph said:


> Seph didn't know how to speak Japanese, but he did know a small bit of Spanish. And to Seph, this word looked Spanish enough. "I'll have the tempura." Seph said, trying to pronounce it how he thought it should be.



"The tempura? Of course!" He jots his order down and then turned to the feathered lion. "And you, sir?" Gabriello looks over to the waiter. "I'll have the Himono," The waiter nod and jots down the order. He then takes the menus from them and bow. "I will put order in. Food will be ready soon." He then walks away. At this time, Gabriello decided to make small talk. "So after we get done here, do you two have any plans back in Chicago?"


----------



## Seph (Jun 15, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> "The tempura? Of course!" He jots his order down and then turned to the feathered lion. "And you, sir?" Gabriello looks over to the waiter. "I'll have the Himono," The waiter nod and jots down the order. He then takes the menus from them and bow. "I will put order in. Food will be ready soon." He then walks away. At this time, Gabriello decided to make small talk. "So after we get done here, do you two have any plans back in Chicago?"


"Not really any plans, I have a real big debt to pay off, but I always have one of those." Seph said in response. "What about you?" Seph asked.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 15, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> The waiter looked at the menu to where he;s pointing and nod. "Ah, yes." He jots down the order.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


James was looking off thinking about what he had seen in the hospital when Gab spoke. 
“Once I get paid I’m gonna probably just be on call if Ms. Sabrina needs anything else from me. Gonna help my cousins and give them some money, then probably head south and give my folks some. After that... probably just relaxing in the apartment I rented. One day though, imma head on back to Ol’ Rocky Top... sit on my pop’s front porch and look out on the beautiful Appalachian Mountains with some sweet tea in my paw.” 


Seph said:


> "Not really any plans, I have a real big debt to pay off, but I always have one of those." Seph said in response. "What about you?" Seph asked.


He listened as Seph spoke and turned to Gab when Seph returned the question.


----------



## Zenkiki (Jun 15, 2019)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> Midnight sighed "well... if  I must tell you... I grew up on the south side of Chicago, not a real friendly place, I was put in a real crappy school, got bullied a lot there, one day my father told me that he was going to teach me to fight since he had seen me come home with cuts and bruises, he had taught me what he had learnt while he had his career as a boxer, he taught me a few punches and a few blocks. I then went to school the next day and the kids who would beat me up looked at me funny... and let me tell you... it did not end pretty, but... the kids never bothered me again. Years later  I eventually went in after my 20th birthday to finally get a gun,  a nice 45. colt peacemaker... I felt like it would keep me safer, which it did... but I feel more like knives and fists are a better combination, so.. if that doesn't convince you I'll be on my way" Midnight looks at Sab straight in the eyes when he said it, not a bit of fear


She chuckles at him hearing him say he bought a pistol when he was 20. "Oh? I'm calling you on your bullshit. You couldn't buy a pistol when you are 20. If you are going to lie to me, then make it realistic."


----------



## Zenkiki (Jun 15, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Paul followed and listened as she rattled off the the words in the journal. He thought a bit as he rubbed his face.
> “...it’s too late to send a telegraph now. We could go first thing in the morning to the post office and see what places in Japan start with ‘manda-.‘ If we can find wherever they're stayin’ we can deliver the tragic news as quick as possible, to both James and Ms. Sabrina.”


Crysta shakes her head, "the post office wont know. You are better off going to the college and running some research. They also have a telegraph there so once we convert the message into morse code and find where she is it will be a simple next step."


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jun 15, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> She chuckles at him hearing him say he bought a pistol when he was 20. "Oh? I'm calling you on your bullshit. You couldn't buy a pistol when you are 20. If you are going to lie to me, then make it realistic."


Midnight rubs his wounded shoulder "ok ok ok... I never got the gun until I turned 23... but still... I can be of use I'll make sure of it... I'm good with keeping info, I'm a good fighter, i'm good with knives and firearms... preferably sniping and heavy arms. also good with hand to hand So if you need someone like that I'll gladly take the offer"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 15, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Crysta shakes her head, "the post office wont know. You are better off going to the college and running some research. They also have a telegraph there so once we convert the message into morse code and find where she is it will be a simple next step."


Paul shrugged his shoulders and nodded. 
“A’righty... you know this place better than I do. Why don’t we all just.. try to get some sleep. If there’s a place I can sleep here I’d rather do that... we need to do something about the bodies though. It’s gonna stank in a few days.”


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 15, 2019)

Seph said:


> "Not really any plans, I have a real big debt to pay off, but I always have one of those." Seph said in response. "What about you?" Seph asked.



Gabriello took a sip from his water and then set it down. "Well, I want to see what other tasks Sabrina wants me to do before I go to the Caribbean to buy a home for myself...and possibly for another person."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 15, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello took a sip from his water and then set it down. "Well, I want to see what other tasks Sabrina wants me to do before I go to the Caribbean to buy a home for myself...and possibly for another person."


James sipped his water and he gave Gab a curious look. 
“The Caribbean? Is that where you’re from? And you trying to find someone to be the love of yur life?”


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 15, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James sipped his water and he gave Gab a curious look.
> “The Caribbean? Is that where you’re from? And you trying to find someone to be the love of yur life?”



Gabriello gave a small smile when James mentioned finding love. "Maybe. And no. I was actually born in Sicily. I'm half Italian. "


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 15, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello gave a small smile when James mentioned finding love. "Maybe. And no. I was actually born in Cicilli. I'm half Italian. "


James partially choked on his water and looked back up.
“...oh. Ok. I guess you’d rather not go back to Italy after all the destruction the Austro-Hungarian Empire caused. I heard it was... tramautic.” He adjusted himself in his seat and looked back to Gab. “I was born in the city of Memphis... I just wanna get a house in the Appalachian foothills in Tennessee. I want to be able to sit outside and see God’s beautiful world when it’s not at war... and who knows, maybe I’ll have a family.” He gave a smile as he sighed and rubbed his face. “I’m ready to be state side again... it’s been a crazy stay here.”


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 15, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James partially choked on his water and looked back up.
> “...oh. Ok. I guess you’d rather not go back to Italy after all the destruction the Austro-Hungarian Empire caused. I heard it was... tramautic.” He adjusted himself in his seat and looked back to Gab. “I was born in the city of Memphis... I just wanna get a house in the Appalachian foothills in Tennessee. I want to be able to sit outside and see God’s beautiful world when it’s not at war... and who knows, maybe I’ll have a family.” He gave a smile as he sighed and rubbed his face. “I’m ready to be state side again... it’s been a crazy stay here.”



Gabriello slowly nod his head while reframing to remember the horror he experienced from the attack. He sips his water again and sighed. "Yes, I agree. It is a lovely place, but I think I'm ready to go back to Chicago."

A few minutes later, the waiter returned with their meals and sets the plate in front if them. "Here you are. Please enjoy." He bowed to them before leaving. Gabriello looked at the fish takes a whiff. He smiled in satisfaction and begins to taste it. "Mmm. Oh, this is good. "


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 15, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello slowly nod his head while reframing to remember the horror he experienced from the attack. He sips his water again and sighed. "Yes, I agree. It is a lovely place, but I think I'm ready to go back to Chicago."
> 
> A few minutes later, the waiter returned with their meals and sets the plate in front if them. "Here you are. Please enjoy." He bowed to them before leaving. Gabriello looked at the fish takes a whiff. He smiled in satisfaction and begins to taste it. "Mmm. Oh, this is good. "


James gave a polite smile and sniffed the sushi. He nodded and licked his chops. “No kidding, this looks pretty darn good.”


----------



## Seph (Jun 15, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello slowly nod his head while reframing to remember the horror he experienced from the attack. He sips his water again and sighed. "Yes, I agree. It is a lovely place, but I think I'm ready to go back to Chicago."
> 
> A few minutes later, the waiter returned with their meals and sets the plate in front if them. "Here you are. Please enjoy." He bowed to them before leaving. Gabriello looked at the fish takes a whiff. He smiled in satisfaction and begins to taste it. "Mmm. Oh, this is good. "


Seph listened to their conversation until the food came. "Thanks." He said to the waitor. He hesitated before taking a bite of it. "Eh, it's not bad." He said as he ate more of it.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 15, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James gave a polite smile and sniffed the sushi. He nodded and licked his chops. “No kidding, this looks pretty darn good.”





Seph said:


> Seph listened to their conversation until the food came. "Thanks." He said to the waitor. He hesitated before taking a bite of it. "Eh, it's not bad." He said as he ate more of it.



After they ate, they paid the meal and walked out of the restaurant. Gabriello flagged a cab and turns to the pitbull and raccoon. "Alright, this is where we part ways. I'll see you two later. " Once they got in, and waved goodbye, he flagged for another cab and got in. "To the port, please." With that, that cab drove off and headed to the port. Later, Gabriello is seen walking up to the yacht from last night. He looked around to see if Sabrina (@Zenkiki ) was waiting outside for him.


----------



## Zenkiki (Jun 15, 2019)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> Midnight rubs his wounded shoulder "ok ok ok... I never got the gun until I turned 23... but still... I can be of use I'll make sure of it... I'm good with keeping info, I'm a good fighter, i'm good with knives and firearms... preferably sniping and heavy arms. also good with hand to hand So if you need someone like that I'll gladly take the offer"


She growls at him, her teeth baring at him. "You lied to my face so I know you cannot be trusted. Go before I shoot you" her hand was gripping her pistol still a little pissed from being woken up during her break.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jun 15, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> She growls at him, her teeth baring at him. "You lied to my face so I know you cannot be trusted. Go before I shoot you" her hand was gripping her pistol still a little pissed from being woken up during her break.


Midnight backs away slowly "Fine i'll go... i'm sorry if i wasted your time..." He walks down to the lobby of the hotel and out the door to the streets, he finds a bench and sits down, knowing he won't be accepted at all.


----------



## Zenkiki (Jun 15, 2019)

She shut the door right after he left and then went back to take a nap. She woke up early in the morning still dark out and looks around the room for stuff that was left behind. She saw that Gabriello had left Jame's mask and so she grabbed it and put it on the counter for when they got back from the yacht if he was feeling better yet. 

After making herself a breakfast and checked her stuff once more she walks out and headed to the peir with Gabriello since Seph was supposed to be out being taught by James. She waves to Gabrello by the ramp and then unlocked it and allowed the two to board. "Good seeing you Gabriello"


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jun 15, 2019)

Midnight walks down an alley, slowly reaching into his pocket and pulling out a knife, he plays with the blade for a little bit, someone walks up behind him and grabs his arm. Midnight growls at the man and drops the knife, turning around and punching the man across the face, Midnight, in a crazed mood, fights the attacker, after the fight ends, Midnight leaves the scene with a bloody nose and a few cuts on his arms, he finds his knife laying on the ground, he picks it up and puts it back in his pocket, the attacker lays there, broken nose and knocked out. Midnight walks on, hoping to find some common ground with Sab, even though it looks like it isn't happening,


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 15, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> After making herself a breakfast and checked her stuff once more she walks out and headed to the peir with Gabriello since Seph was supposed to be out being taught by James. She waves to Gabrello by the ramp and then unlocked it and allowed the two to board. "Good seeing you Gabriello"



Gabriello saw Sabrina and smiled. "Likewise, ma'am." He walked in with her once she unlocks the door. "Now if I remember correctly, we have the captain locked in the room on the bridge. We also need to search the bodies and the ships for clues. So you want me to search the bottom while you search the top?"


----------



## Zenkiki (Jun 15, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello saw Sabrina and smiled. "Likewise, ma'am." He walked in with her once she unlocks the door. "Now if I remember correctly, we have the captain locked in the room on the bridge. We also need to search the bodies and the ships for clues. So you want me to search the bottom while you search the top?"


Sabrina shrugged at him having no specific way to deal with all of this. "If you want to we can split or work our way top to bottom, either works." She looks around the holes in the ship and shakes her head seeing how much this would cost to repair.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 15, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina shrugged at him having no specific way to deal with all of this. "If you want to we can split or work our way top to bottom, either works." She looks around the holes in the ship and shakes her head seeing how much this would cost to repair.



"Well, we could split to search each area by ourselves. However, if we work together on each floor, it may speed things faster and check each other if we missed anything. So I say let's work together, Ms. Sabrina."


----------



## Zenkiki (Jun 15, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> "Well, we could split to search each area by ourselves. However, if we work together on each floor, it may speed things faster and check each other if we missed anything. So I say let's work together, Ms. Sabrina."


She nodded and then began walking towards the door to the first set of stairs leading up towards the bridge. "Alright let's get through this as quickly and effectively as we can."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 15, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> She nodded and then began walking towards the door to the first set of stairs leading up towards the bridge. "Alright let's get through this as quickly and effectively as we can."



The feathered lion followed the white feline up to the bridge. Once they were there, they started in the first room and start looking around for clues. He searched the body of a wolf for any valuables, keys, and other items of interest. Once he was done, he dragged the body over to the corner to dump later and head for the next one.


----------



## Zenkiki (Jun 15, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> The feathered lion followed the white feline up to the bridge. Once they were there, they started in the first room and start looking around for clues. He searched the body of a wolf for any valuables, keys, and other items of interest. Once he was done, he dragged the body over to the corner to dump later and head for the next one.


Sabrina was also doing the same thing looking for things of value, but was looking more for the major items of interest, intel. She went to the first mate girl and checked her over. On her was a small journal, which she skimmed over and then seeing some location names she bags it and puts it in there to look over more throughly when she got back.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 15, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina was also doing the same thing looking for things of value, but was looking more for the major items of interest, intel. She went to the first mate girl and checked her over. On her was a small journal, which she skimmed over and then seeing some location names she bags it and puts it in there to look over more throughly when she got back.



So far the only items that Gabriello found on the guards were cash and jewelry, in which he took and pocket it. He made a mental note to give the items to Sabrina once they were done. He piled the bodies in one corner and start searching the room for anything else. He found some wine and whiskey and placed it on the table. "Hmm. Not much is here except these liquors and valuables. No Intel on anything yet. How did you do, ma'am?"


----------



## Zenkiki (Jun 15, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> So far the only items that Gabriello found on the guards were cash and jewelry, in which he took and pocket it. He made a mental note to give the items to Sabrina once they were done. He piled the bodies in one corner and start searching the room for anything else. He found some wine and whiskey and placed it on the table. "Hmm. Not much is here except these liquors and valuables. No Intel on anything yet. How did you do, ma'am?"


She finished looking through the bodies and went to the desks and started to tear it apart. After finding nothing else besides the journal she took a breather. "Just a journal that I'm going to read throughly tonight."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 15, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> She finished looking through the bodies and went to the desks and started to tear it apart. After finding nothing else besides the journal she took a breather. "Just a journal that I'm going to read throughly tonight."



Gabriello nod to her. "Ah, I see. Well that's a good thing. Anyway, we searched this room. Want to move on?"


----------



## Zenkiki (Jun 15, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello nod to her. "Ah, I see. Well that's a good thing. Anyway, we searched this room. Want to move on?"


The feline nods and walks with him down to the second floor and began looking through the two rooms on the right, being the one that had the fursheild girl and the room with four guys that Gabrello had cleared, leaving Seph's and the one with the still alive captain inside.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 15, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> The feline nods and walks with him down to the second floor and began looking through the two rooms on the right, being the one that had the fursheild girl and the room with four guys that Gabrello had cleared, leaving Seph's and the one with the still alive captain inside.



On the second floor, Gabriello entered the second room where he took out the four guards. He goes through their pockets and jackets, and ends up finding the same valuables as before. However, the last guard had a key on him with a tag that says "basement". He pocket it and places the bodies in a pile to dump later.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 16, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> After they ate, they paid the meal and walked out of the restaurant. Gabriello flagged a cab and turns to the pitbull and raccoon. "Alright, this is where we part ways. I'll see you two later. " Once they got in, and waved goodbye, he flagged for another cab and got in. "To the port, please." With that, that cab drove off and headed to the port. Later, Gabriello is seen walking up to the yacht from last night. He looked around to see if Sabrina (@Zenkiki ) was waiting outside for him.


James gave a nod as he climbed in the taxi with @Seph .  He got the driver to take them to the port also. James knew Sab would be down there scavenging for valuables and intel. Since Seph wasn’t too sure where his machine gun was, he decided that they too would also go scavenging for weapons. As the taxi rolled down the street, James looked to Seph. “So I saw you got tagged a couple of times, that’s why you got sent to the boat with me. What went wrong? I know you had a rifle. One shot is expected, two shots raises concern in my mind.”


----------



## Seph (Jun 16, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James gave a nod as he climbed in the taxi with @Seph .  He got the driver to take them to the port also. James knew Sab would be down there scavenging for valuables and intel. Since Seph wasn’t too sure where his machine gun was, he decided that they too would also go scavenging for weapons. As the taxi rolled down the street, James looked to Seph. “So I saw you got tagged a couple of times, that’s why you got sent to the boat with me. What went wrong? I know you had a rifle. One shot is expected, two shots raises concern in my mind.”


"Hm, well, I have a certain set of skills, and guns aren't one of those." Seph took a pause before speaking. "I should have have said something when she gave me the gun, but I guess my pride got in the way. Then, while the boss was clearing rooms full of guys, not getting hit, I almost got myself killed just trying to take down one." Seph said, shaking his head.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 16, 2019)

Seph said:


> "Hm, well, I have a certain set of skills, and guns aren't one of those." Seph took a pause before speaking. "I should have have said something when she gave me the gun, but I guess my pride got in the way. Then, while the boss was clearing rooms full of guys, not getting hit, I almost got myself killed just trying to take down one." Seph said, shaking his head.


He patted the pit bull on the thigh and gave a small smile. “Hey, we all gotta start somewhere. We’re gonna head to the yacht and scavenge some weapons the cartel had. I saw an old abandoned lot out in the country where we can go shooting.” He folded his paws in his lap and sighed as they came closer to port.


----------



## Seph (Jun 16, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> He patted the pit bull on the thigh and gave a small smile. “Hey, we all gotta start somewhere. We’re gonna head to the yacht and scavenge some weapons the cartel had. I saw an old abandoned lot out in the country where we can go shooting.” He folded his paws in his lap and sighed as they drew closer to the port.


"Maybe." Seph said as he looked away and out the window. "Hm, how old are you James?" Seph asked as he looked back towards James.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 16, 2019)

Seph said:


> "Maybe." Seph said as he looked away and out the window. "Hm, how old are you James?" Seph asked as he looked back towards James.


James looked over with a raised eyebrow. “I’m 25. You?”


----------



## Seph (Jun 16, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James looked over with a raised eyebrow. “I’m 25. You?”


"Huh, same." Seph said as he thought about his next question. "Were you good with guns before the war, or did you learn in training?" Seph asked again


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 16, 2019)

Seph said:


> "Huh, same." Seph said as he thought about his next question. "Were you good with guns before the war, or did you learn in training?" Seph asked again


James thought for a bit then spoke. “I was good with single action rifles when I went hunting with my pops. I learned how to use everything else during basic training. Everything from trench sweepers to light machine guns to shotguns to lever action rifles.” The cab stopped as they arrived at port. “We here.” He paid the cab driver and got out, waiting for Seph so they could search the boat.


----------



## Seph (Jun 16, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James thought for a bit then spoke. “I was good with single action rifles when I went hunting with my pops. I learned how to use everything else during basic training. Everything from trench sweepers to light machine guns to shotguns to lever action rifles.” The cab stopped as they arrived at port. “We here.” He paid the cab driver and got out, waiting for Seph so they could search the boat.


"Hm." Seph said as he listened to James's response. Once they arrived, Seph got out of the cab and stretched a little. He thanked the driver before turning towards the yacht. He started walking towards the yacht before speaking. "You should probably lead, I don't remember the layout of this place." Seph said as he waited for James.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 16, 2019)

Seph said:


> "Hm." Seph said as he listened to James's response. Once they arrived, Seph got out of the cab and stretched a little. He thanked the driver before turning towards the yacht. He started walking towards the yacht before speaking. "You should probably lead, I don't remember the layout of this place." Seph said as he waited for James.


James nodded and boarded the ship. He went to the rear of the yacht where he wiped out seven cartel members with a lethal spray. He looked to Seph and nodded. “Look around for anything good. They probably had self-loading rifles and SMGs.” He looked at two dead carcass and saw a Mondragón self loading rifle and a Bergmann MP18 SMG. He took the Mondragón and smiled. “Oh I like this. This is a good gun.” He shouldered it and looked back to Seph. Do look around for anything else. There’s probably ammo on the carcasses. These two guns are good enough for me. I can train you with either of these.”


----------



## Seph (Jun 16, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James nodded and boarded the ship. He went to the rear of the yacht where he wiped out seven cartel members with a lethal spray. He looked to Seph and nodded. “Look around for anything good. They probably had self-loading rifles and SMGs.” He looked at two dead carcass and saw a Mondragón self loading rifle and a Bergmann MP18 SMG. He took the Mondragón and smiled. “Oh I like this. This is a good gun.” He shouldered it and looked back to Seph. Do look around for anything else. There’s probably ammo on the carcasses. These two guns are good enough for me. I can train you with either of these.”


"Let's take both." Seph said as he picked up the SMG. "Nice gun." Seph said as he looked it over. He searched the body the gun was on and found two drum mags for it. He stuck the mags in his pockets and searched a couple other bodies. He ended up finding 4 in total, and stood up. "Well, I think that's all I can hold." Seph said to James as he turned around. "I'm ready to go when you are."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 16, 2019)

Seph said:


> "Let's take both." Seph said as he picked up the SMG. "Nice gun." Seph said as he looked it over. He searched the body the gun was on and found two drum mags for it. He stuck the mags in his pockets and searched a couple other bodies. He ended up finding 4 in total, and stood up. "Well, I think that's all I can hold." Seph said to James as he turned around. "I'm ready to go when you are."


James searched the body for ammo and found 10, five-bullet clips of ammo, giving him 50 bullets. He checked the rifle to see there were still bullets inside the chamber but he had no idea how many there were. He pocketed all the ammo and held the rifle in his arms. “I’m ready... we have everything we need.” He gave a smile and headed off the boat. He stood on the pier and flagged down another taxi as he held the gun behind his back. “Keep it hidden Seph. We need to get out to the country before we use these.”  He climbed in the taxi and spoke to the driver. “I’ll give you double for the ride if you say nothing about the weapons.” He agreed as Seph climbed in. James told the driver to head out to the country to the “abandoned” plot of land.


----------



## Zenkiki (Jun 16, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> On the second floor, Gabriello entered the second room where he took out the four guards. He goes through their pockets and jackets, and ends up finding the same valuables as before. However, the last guard had a key on him with a tag that says "basement". He pocket it and places the bodies in a pile to dump later.


Sabrina finished checking her two rooms and then worked her way into the kitchen and looking over the drug packages whistling at them seeing there was even more in the back storage room she skipped over originally. She quickly counts the stacks and seeing that there was 12 stacks of them and around 30 1 kilo bags that would mean there are 360 kilos of it just right here in the kitchen. There was still the dorms and then the basement to look over. She kept looking through everyone and then finished with it she went into the snipers building letting Gabriello work at his own pace.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 16, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina finished checking her two rooms and then worked her way into the kitchen and looking over the drug packages whistling at them seeing there was even more in the back storage room she skipped over originally. She quickly counts the stacks and seeing that there was 12 stacks of them and around 30 1 kilo bags that would mean there are 360 kilos of it just right here in the kitchen. There was still the dorms and then the basement to look over. She kept looking through everyone and then finished with it she went into the snipers building letting Gabriello work at his own pace.



Gabriello finished checking the two rooms and decided to go to the back deck where he and Jack took out the guards. Once he's there, he noticed that the guns from the guards are missing, in which he furrowed his eyes in alarm. '_Did Sabrina grabbed the guns last night? I may have to ask her_.' he thought to himself and then starts to search the bodies. Once he was finished, he piled the bodies and made it to the very bottom of the ship. He looked around and didn't find much. He was about to leave when he suddenly heard a faint whimper. Immediately, he pulled out his gun and slowly made his way toward the sound. Gabriello soon came across a door that was locked up tight. He pulled out the basement key that he found before and tried it on the locks. It clicked and he opened the door. Inside was four little girls(panda, chimpanzee, tiger, and shiba inu)  who looked between the ages of eight through eleven. Gabriello's aquamarine eyes saddened as he sees the poor state that the girls are in. "My god." He said to himself as he looked over the frighten girls. He sees them cower and whimper in fear at him. He slowly walks over to them and held his paws out to them to show that he comes in peace. "Shh, it is alright, girls. I'm not here to harm you." The girls looked up at him as they shiver in their binds. He looked at them with gentleness as he held his paw out to them. They stared at him for a bit and then looked at each other. The tiger girl slowly reached out her paws and placed it in his paw. Gabriello gave her a smile and starts to untie her. After he freed all of the girls, they wept with joy and gave him a hug. Gabriello smiled and patted each girl on the top of their heads and escorted them out. He soon finds Sabrina as the girls were behind him. "Ms. Sabrina. Everything is cleared. I found these girls at the very bottom of the ship locked up."


----------



## Zenkiki (Jun 16, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello finished checking the two rooms and decided to go to the back deck where he and Jack took out the guards. Once he's there, he noticed that the guns from the guards are missing, in which he furrowed his eyes in alarm. '_Did Sabrina grabbed the guns last night? I may have to ask her_.' he thought to himself and then starts to search the bodies. Once he was finished, he piled the bodies and made it to the very bottom of the ship. He looked around and didn't find much. He was about to leave when he suddenly heard a faint whimper. Immediately, he pulled out his gun and slowly made his way toward the sound. Gabriello soon came across a door that was locked up tight. He pulled out the basement key that he found before and tried it on the locks. It clicked and he opened the door. Inside was four little girls(panda, chimpanzee, tiger, and shiba inu)  who looked between the ages of eight through eleven. Gabriello's aquamarine eyes saddened as he sees the poor state that the girls are in. "My god." He said to himself as he looked over the frighten girls. He sees them cower and whimper in fear at him. He slowly walks over to them and held his paws out to them to show that he comes in peace. "Shh, it is alright, girls. I'm not here to harm you." The girls looked up at him as they shiver in their binds. He looked at them with gentleness as he held his paw out to them. They stared at him for a bit and then looked at each other. The tiger girl slowly reached out her paws and placed it in his paw. Gabriello gave her a smile and starts to untie her. After he freed all of the girls, they wept with joy and gave him a hug. Gabriello smiled and patted each girl on the top of their heads and escorted them out. He soon finds Sabrina as the girls were behind him. "Ms. Sabrina. Everything is cleared. I found these girls at the very bottom of the ship locked up."


Sabrina finished looking through the ship for anything else and then walked out. When she walked out of the two story building she saw Gabriello surrounded by four little girls she put her gun away before any of them could see it, to appear more approachable, and walks over to him looking between the girls. "Were they just sitting there in the under deck?" She knelt down and extended her left paw to try and help the tiger who seemed to be the most protective of the other three, based on her stance and where she was positioned. "How long were you four there?" 

She looks at sabrina and she looks down a little still slightly scared, "I was here the longest that I know of. I was here ever since mommy was taken." 

"Where is your mom?" 

She bites her lip and holds it for a second. "Dead..." sabrina felt sorry for her and tries to comfort her with her arm. While holding her she looks to Gabriello. 

"Gabriello, we need to take them home back to the states."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 16, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina finished looking through the ship for anything else and then walked out. When she walked out of the two story building she saw Gabriello surrounded by four little girls she put her gun away before any of them could see it, to appear more approachable, and walks over to him looking between the girls. "Were they just sitting there in the under deck?" She knelt down and extended her left paw to try and help the tiger who seemed to be the most protective of the other three, based on her stance and where she was positioned. "How long were you four there?"
> 
> She looks at sabrina and she looks down a little still slightly scared, "I was here the longest that I know of. I was here ever since mommy was taken."
> 
> ...



Gabriello nod to the white feline. "Understood. Let's take them back to the hotel room and give them food, clothes, and a warm bed."


----------



## Zenkiki (Jun 16, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello nod to the white feline. "Understood. Let's take them back to the hotel room and give them food, clothes, and a warm bed."


Sabrina nods at him agreeing and then stood up and offered her paw to both the tiger and the Shiba inu. Both of them took it, the tiger more quickly, and then started to walk the dock and locked the ramp once Gabrello got off it and then the now six furs walked back to the hotel. Sabrina was thinking of what it must be like for them being used like that this early without any chance of getting away. Once she got back she opened the hotel room door and let the girls go. "Gabriello you want to go buy clean clothes while I watch them and get them a warm shower or you want me to go get clothes?"


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 16, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina nods at him agreeing and then stood up and offered her paw to both the tiger and the Shiba inu. Both of them took it, the tiger more quickly, and then started to walk the dock and locked the ramp once Gabrello got off it and then the now six furs walked back to the hotel. Sabrina was thinking of what it must be like for them being used like that this early without any chance of getting away. Once she got back she opened the hotel room door and let the girls go. "Gabriello you want to go buy clean clothes while I watch them and get them a warm shower or you want me to go get clothes?"



Gabriello held over his paws to the chimpanzee and the panda, which they took, and they walked out of the yacht. Once they made it to Sabrina's hotel room, the girls entered the room while Gabriello stood out of the room to talk to Sabrina. When she popped the question, he thought about it for a minute. "Hmm. I think it is better if I go buy the clothes. Any sizes should I get or try my luck?" he asked with a nervous smile.


----------



## Zenkiki (Jun 16, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello over his paws to the chimpanzee and the panda, which they took, and they walked out of the yacht. Once they made it to Sabrina's hotel room, the girls entered the room while Gabriello stood out of the room to talk to Sabrina. When she popped the question, he thought about it for a minute. "Hmm. I think it is better if I go buy the clothes. Any sizes should I get or try my luck?" he asked with a nervous smile.


She chuckles at him. "You should be fine. You should be able to guesstimate what size they are. I'm thinking the chimp is going to be the smallest around a 9, the shiba next maybe an 11. Tiger is bulkier so probably a 12 or 13. Then the panda with a larger gap since she is a larger, so probably a 13 large. Though you those measurements will be off because everything here is based on centimeters."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 16, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> She chuckles at him. "You should be fine. You should be able to guesstimate what size they are. I'm thinking the chimp is going to be the smallest around a 9, the shiba next maybe an 11. Tiger is bulkier so probably a 12 or 13. Then the panda with a larger gap since she is a larger, so probably a 13 large. Though you those measurements will be off because everything here is based on centimeters."



"Hmm. Then I should be okay. I'll just ask a store clerk for help. Anyway, I'm off. I'll see you later." He waves goodbye and leave the hotel room. He then flags a taxi to go downtown to a supermarket to buy clothes, shoes, and possibly toys for the girls.


----------



## Zenkiki (Jun 16, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> "Hmm. Then I should be okay. I'll just ask a store clerk for help. Anyway, I'm off. I'll see you later." He waves goodbye and leave the hotel room. He then flags a taxi to go downtown to a supermarket to buy clothes, shoes, and possibly toys for the girls.


While he did that sabrina cleared out of own room of dangers, mainly her back up rifle and her fathers shotgun and then offered the four of them the two beds in there. After 15 minutes to get used to the new place she came back in and handed them each a towel and shower supplies. "Go take a nice long warm water shower... all of you. You are safe here and will not be abused more." The four were confused for a bit but as she shut the door to give them some privacy they all faught each other for first dibs. The tiger won being the strongest of them all and went into the bathroom first. She giggles with glee as she had her first hot shower in forever and took a half hour then the panda went second followed by the chimpanzee and then the Shiba inu. Once they were all done sabrina had already made up a simple meal for them while they showered and they ate more food than they got in a day all in one sitting. She watches them carefully making sure they didnt do anything dangerous since there were still guns out and knives.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 16, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> While he did that sabrina cleared out of own room of dangers, mainly her back up rifle and her fathers shotgun and then offered the four of them the two beds in there. After 15 minutes to get used to the new place she came back in and handed them each a towel and shower supplies. "Go take a nice long warm water shower... all of you. You are safe here and will not be abused more." The four were confused for a bit but as she shut the door to give them some privacy they all faught each other for first dibs. The tiger won being the strongest of them all and went into the bathroom first. She giggles with glee as she had her first hot shower in forever and took a half hour then the panda went second followed by the chimpanzee and then the Shiba inu. Once they were all done sabrina had already made up a simple meal for them while they showered and they ate more food than they got in a day all in one sitting. She watches them carefully making sure they didnt do anything dangerous since there were still guns out and knives.



While at the supermarket, the feathered lion went over to the little girls area to look for clothes for each girl. As soon as he begins to look for the sizes and style of clothes to get, he started to get overwhelmed. He had trouble to convert the inches to centimeters, and trying to decided between dresses and blouse. After thirty minutes of trying to figure out what to get, he decided to get help from a nice, female Shiba Inu store clerk. With her help, he got at least four outfits for each girl; nightgowns, undergarments, shoes, and a doll for each girl. He went to the cash register, paid for the purchases, and left the store.

About an hour and a half later, Gabriello came back to the hotel with his paws full of shopping bags. He went up to Sabrina's hotel room and knocked on the door.


----------



## Zenkiki (Jun 16, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> About an hour and a half later, Gabriello came back to the hotel with his paws full of shopping bags. He went up to Sabrina's hotel room and knocked on the door.


She opened the door for him after chasing the girls into their room just incase it was someone else. The four girls were all listening through the bedroom door while sabrina let gab in. Seeing the bags she offered a paw to take some from him and then walks in the room. "You got quite a bit."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 16, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> She opened the door for him after chasing the girls into their room just incase it was someone else. The four girls were all listening through the bedroom door while sabrina let gab in. Seeing the bags she offered a paw to take some from him and then walks in the room. "You got quite a bit."



Gabriello let's her takes some of the bags and walked in with the rest. He sets the bags on the counter and sighed. "I had no idea how difficult it was to shop for little girls. I hope they like it, let along it fits them."


----------



## Zenkiki (Jun 16, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello let's her takes some of the bags and walked in with the rest. He sets the bags on the counter and sighed. "I had no idea how difficult it was to shop for little girls. I hope they like it, let along it fits them."


She smiles. "See? It's not easy shopping for girls. Guys will wear whatever they have. Girls are all about fashion." She let it settle down for a bit before she said, "all girls finished showering and are well fed. They finished lunch as soon as I put their plates down."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 16, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> She smiles. "See? It's not easy shopping for girls. Guys will wear whatever they have. Girls are all about fashion." She let it settle down for a bit before she said, "all girls finished showering and are well fed. They finished lunch as soon as I put their plates down."



Gabriello nod to her. "I see. Poor girls were starving. Damn those MS23 scums. "


----------



## Zenkiki (Jun 16, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello nod to her. "I see. Poor girls were starving. Damn those MS23 scums. "


"Yeah." She took a drink of water then set the glass down. "Well let's go give them their pajamas and let them sleep. I'm sure they'll pass out once they relax."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 16, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> "Yeah." She took a drink of water then set the glass down. "Well let's go give them their pajamas and let them sleep. I'm sure they'll pass out once they relax."



"Yes, ma'am." Gabriello walked over to the room and knocked on the door. Once one of the girls opened the door, he waves at them. "Hello, girls. I have clothes for you." The girls gasps in surprise at the bags and went over to look at the bags. They squealed in glee as they look at the clothes and dolls for them.


----------



## Seph (Jun 16, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James searched the body for ammo and found 10, five-bullet clips of ammo, giving him 50 bullets. He checked the rifle to see there were still bullets inside the chamber but he had no idea how many there were. He pocketed all the ammo and held the rifle in his arms. “I’m ready... we have everything we need.” He gave a smile and headed off the boat. He stood on the pier and flagged down another taxi as he held the gun behind his back. “Keep it hidden Seph. We need to get out to the country before we use these.”  He climbed in the taxi and spoke to the driver. “I’ll give you double for the ride if you say nothing about the weapons.” He agreed as Seph climbed in. James told the driver to head out to the country to the “abandoned” plot of land.


Seph hid the gun under his seat and looked back up. "So where we going?" Seph asked. "I know you said abandoned country, but where is that?" Seph asked him. He didn't much care where it was, but he also didn't want to sit in silence.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 16, 2019)

Seph said:


> Seph hid the gun under his seat and looked back up. "So where we going?" Seph asked. "I know you said abandoned country, but where is that?" Seph asked him. He didn't much care where it was, but he also didn't want to sit in silence.


James sat in silence a bit, thinking on how he would say it. 
“Welp... when we first came I had a cab drive me around the countryside. I saw this old rickety house, bout 15 miles from the city. It’s got some trees but other than the house it’s a mostly empty lot. I can teach you how to use a rifle in close quarters without using ammo. Mainly though it’s gonna be aiming and shooting.” He looked at the SMG they picked up and saw there was a bayonet attached to the barrel he hadn’t seen. “Also show ya how to use a bayonet. That’s a helpful skill.”


----------



## Zenkiki (Jun 16, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> "Yes, ma'am." Gabriello walked over to the room and knocked on the door. Once one of the girls opened the door, he waves at them. "Hello, girls. I have clothes for you." The girls gasps in surprise at the bags and went over to look at the bags. They squealed in glee as they look at the clothes and dolls for them.


Sabrina hands the two bags she had to the two girls they belonged to and then seeing them happy put a smile on her face and then said. "Get changed. You girls are safe. We are going to be going back to the states soon."


----------



## Seph (Jun 16, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James sat in silence a bit, thinking on how he would say it.
> “Welp... when we first came I had a cab drive me around the countryside. I saw this old rickety house, bout 15 miles from the city. It’s got some trees but other than the house it’s a mostly empty lot. I can teach you how to use a rifle in close quarters without using ammo. Mainly though it’s gonna be aiming and shooting.” He looked at the SMG they picked up and saw there was a bayonet attached to the barrel he hadn’t seen. “Also show ya how to use a bayonet. That’s a helpful skill.”


"Alright " Seph said as he thought about what to say next. "Thanks for this James, you're a good friend to me." Seph said as he looked over and nodded to James.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 16, 2019)

Seph said:


> "Alright " Seph said as he thought about what to say next. "Thanks for this James, you're a good friend to me." Seph said as he looked over and nodded to James.


“I’m not gonna let my brother-in-arms get killed in the field. Good Book says, ‘As iron sharpens iron, one fur to another.’ Yur a good guy and a great friend. I ain’t gonna let you down.” He gave a friendly smile as the driver stopped at the old house. James pulled a stack of money out and gave it to the driver before getting out with the Mondragón rifle. He motioned to Seph to follow him to the field.


----------



## Seph (Jun 16, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> “I’m not gonna let my brother-in-arms get killed in the field. Good Book says, ‘As iron sharpens iron, one fur to another.’ Yur a good guy and a great friend. I ain’t gonna let you down.” He gave a friendly smile as the driver stopped at the old house. James pulled a stack of money out and gave it to the driver before getting out with the Mondragón rifle. He motioned to Seph to follow him to the field.


Seph pulled the smg from under his seat and thanked the driver. He got out of the taxi and looked around. "Nice place." Seph said as he followed James out into the field.


----------



## pandepix (Jun 16, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Paul shrugged his shoulders and nodded.
> “A’righty... you know this place better than I do. Why don’t we all just.. try to get some sleep. If there’s a place I can sleep here I’d rather do that... we need to do something about the bodies though. It’s gonna stank in a few days.”



Reggie listened to Crysta while she shared what she had found out and explained the telegraph situation and nodded his head. "The college. First thing in the morning. Got it," he said, turning to Paul. "And yes, we should definitely get this cleaned up." He looked around for a broom, found one, then began sweeping up the glass and other debris. When he finished, he started carefully moving the bodies into a pile and beckoned over to Paul. "So uh...how exactly are we disposing of these?"


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jun 16, 2019)

"God dammit", Akako said while staring down at an eviction letter. The red print taughted her and the mediocre magician career she led. "How the hell am I supposed to earn money if I don't have a job", the piece of paper flew towards the trash, "screw that old badger and his dumb club". She sighed and glanced at the dust covered window and witnessed a car stopped in front of her house with two people exiting, "who are these guys?".


----------



## Zenkiki (Jun 16, 2019)

pandepix said:


> Reggie listened to Crysta while she shared what she had found out and explained the telegraph situation and nodded his head. "The college. First thing in the morning. Got it," he said, turning to Paul. "And yes, we should definitely get this cleaned up." He looked around for a broom, found one, then began sweeping up the glass and other debris. When he finished, he started carefully moving the bodies into a pile and beckoned over to Paul. "So uh...how exactly are we disposing of these?"


Crysta works on clearing the people she had served drinks no more than 3 hours ago, bringing them all into a pile with the others. She went into the back and grabbed a match and a bottle of lighter fluid. "We must need to dig out the floor enough so it wont spread to the rest of the place."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 16, 2019)

Seph said:


> Seph pulled the smg from under his seat and thanked the driver. He got out of the taxi and looked around. "Nice place." Seph said as he followed James out into the field.





GrimnCoyote said:


> "God dammit", Akako said while staring down at an eviction letter. The red print taughted her and the mediocre magician career she led. "How the hell am I supposed to earn money if I don't have a job", the piece of paper flew towards the trash, "screw that old badger and his dumb club". She sighed and glanced at the dust covered window and witnessed a car stopped in front of her house with two people exiting, "who are these guys?".


“Looks like no one has lived here for a while. Walls are fallin apart, roof’s in shambles. Not the best but at least it’s a roof over someone’s head.” He looked to his side and pulled his .45 pistol out, taking the mag out and pulling the slide so a round came out. He pointed the gun to the sky and pulled the trigger, only for their to be a small click. “Clear.” He gave Seph the empty pistol and took the Mondragón rifle. “So, let’s say you are in a close quarters fight. Hip firing this isn’t the best idea to take someone down.” Suddenly, he took the rifle and pointed it straight up and fired away, 6 shots in all. Once he heard it click he sighed. “That’s better. Anyways, what you would need to do is use you rifle as a melee weapon.” He took his paws and put them near the muzzle and behind the trigger. He looked to Seph with a bit of a gleam in his eye and spoke once more. “Act like you would shoot me, but I will disarm you and put you on the ground with this. No bullets.” He backed up about 5 feet away and got in a running position, ready to charge Seph. 


pandepix said:


> Reggie listened to Crysta while she shared what she had found out and explained the telegraph situation and nodded his head. "The college. First thing in the morning. Got it," he said, turning to Paul. "And yes, we should definitely get this cleaned up." He looked around for a broom, found one, then began sweeping up the glass and other debris. When he finished, he started carefully moving the bodies into a pile and beckoned over to Paul. "So uh...how exactly are we disposing of these?"





Zenkiki said:


> Crysta works on clearing the people she had served drinks no more than 3 hours ago, bringing them all into a pile with the others. She went into the back and grabbed a match and a bottle of lighter fluid. "We must need to dig out the floor enough so it wont spread to the rest of the place."


Paul solemnly looked to the leopardess and nodded his head. “She’s right. Out only option is to burn them. We can’t dig a big enough mass grave.” He took his brother and pulled his cold corpse away from the pile. “I might not be able to get him a coffin but I will bury him myself.” He set the body aside and helped stack the rest of the corpses with Crysta.


----------



## Seph (Jun 16, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> “Looks like no one has lived here for a while. Walls are fallin apart, roof’s in shambles. Not the best but at least it’s a roof over someone’s head.” He looked to his side and pulled his .45 pistol out, taking the mag out and pulling the slide so a round came out. He pointed the gun to the sky and pulled the trigger, only for their to be a small click. “Clear.” He gave Seph the empty pistol and took the Mondragón rifle. “So, let’s say you are in a close quarters fight. Hip firing this isn’t the best idea to take someone down.” Suddenly, he took the rifle and pointed it straight up and fired away, 6 shots in all. Once he heard it click he sighed. “That’s better. Anyways, what you would need to do is use you rifle as a melee weapon.” He took his paws and put them near the muzzle and behind the trigger. He looked to Seph with a bit of a gleam in his eye and spoke once more. “Act like you would shoot me, but I will disarm you and put you on the ground with this. No bullets.” He backed up about 5 feet away and got in a running position, ready to charge Seph.
> 
> 
> Paul solemnly looked to the leopardess and nodded his head. “She’s right. Out only option is to burn them. We can’t dig a big enough mass grave.” He took his brother and pulled his cold corpse away from the pile. “I might not be able to get him a coffin but I will bury him myself.” He set the body aside and helped stack the rest of the corpses with Crysta.


Seph laughed before speaking. "Alright." He said as he aimed the pistol at James. Seph didn't think James could take him down, but this sounded pretty fun to him. He pointed the pistol at James, and prepared for impact. "Well, come on!" Seph said, smiling.


----------



## Zenkiki (Jun 16, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Paul solemnly looked to the leopardess and nodded his head. “She’s right. Out only option is to burn them. We can’t dig a big enough mass grave.” He took his brother and pulled his cold corpse away from the pile. “I might not be able to get him a coffin but I will bury him myself.” He set the body aside and helped stack the rest of the corpses with Crysta


Crysta looks over the pile and refused to put buck there with them wanting to bury him too. But once the two people that were going to be buried were pushed off to the side and there was a safe gap sp there wouldn't be any issues with the open fire she handed Paul the light fluid and the matches and then left the room unable to watch. Without a word she backed out onto the cold streets above.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jun 16, 2019)

"T-they have guns!", the kitsunes says as she falls backwards. "What am I gonna do I don't have a landline to call the police!", she slowly gets back up to analyse them, "gotta stay calm".


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 16, 2019)

Seph said:


> Seph laughed before speaking. "Alright." He said as he aimed the pistol at James. Seph didn't think James could take him down, but this sounded pretty fun to him. He pointed the pistol at James, and prepared for impact. "Well, come on!" Seph said, smiling.


James charged him as hard as he could, swinging the muzzle down on Seph’s wrist and making him drop the pistol. He then followed with the stock to the temple, dazing the pit bull enough to give James time to knock him to the grass and point the empty rifle in his face. “Boom. That’s an enemy KIA.” He set the rifle down and helped him up, giving him a pat on the shoulder.


Zenkiki said:


> Crysta looks over the pile and refused to put buck there with them wanting to bury him too. But once the two people that were going to be buried were pushed off to the side and there was a safe gap sp there wouldn't be any issues with the open fire she handed Paul the light fluid and the matches and then left the room unable to watch. Without a word she backed out onto the cold streets above.


Paul took the lighter fluid and matched as he watched the corpses burn to ash. He began to choke up as he sung Amazing Grace in the heat of the fire. He took his dead brother and the dead cervine and put them on his shoulder before emerging on the street. He looked to the leopardess and spoke in between shaky sobs.
“...James b-bought us a house. I’m gonna go f-find a shovel and lay these two to rest. I want them to be a reminder of what we’re all fighting against. We will overcome this... we shall overcome...”


----------



## Seph (Jun 16, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James charged him as hard as he could, swinging the muzzle down on Seph’s wrist and making him drop the pistol. He then followed with the stock to the temple, dazing the pit bull enough to give James time to knock him to the grass and point the empty rifle in his face. “Boom. That’s an enemy KIA.” He set the rifle down and helped him up, giving him a pat on the shoulder.
> 
> Paul took the lighter fluid and matched as he watched the corpses burn to ash. He began to choke up as he sung Amazing Grace in the heat of the fire. He took his dead brother and put him on his shoulder before emerging on the street. He looked to the leopardess and spoke in between shaky sobs.
> “...James b-bought us a house. I’m gonna go f-find a shovel and lay my brother to rest. I want him to be a reminder against what we’re all fighting against. He’ll b-be a reminder I’ll see him again one day.”


"That was...pretty good." Seph said, still laughing. Seph rolled his wrist and got it to stop hurting."It was unexpected for sure." Seph said as he caught his breath.


----------



## pandepix (Jun 16, 2019)

> "Paul took the lighter fluid and matched as he watched the corpses burn to ash. He began to choke up as he sung Amazing Grace in the heat of the fire. He took his dead brother and put him on his shoulder before emerging on the street. He looked to the leopardess and spoke in between shaky sobs.
> “...James b-bought us a house. I’m gonna go f-find a shovel and lay my brother to rest. I want him to be a reminder of what we’re all fighting against. He’ll b-be a reminder I’ll see him again one day.”



Reggie quietly stood for a moment watching the fire as the other two walked out into the street. He had remained unsettlingly calm, as if he was on autopilot, throughout the entire situation as the shock and weight of it all hadn't quite sunk in yet. He finally made his way out of the building and onto the street, as the fire was taking up all the oxygen and the smoke was quickly engulfing everything. He looked over at Paul, and a wave of sympathy washed over him. He couldn't imagine losing someone so close, especially when he had never been particularly close to anyone. "H-hey man, do you want some help? And maybe a place to stay? I don't live nowhere fancy, but we've got a couch you can crash on."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 16, 2019)

Seph said:


> "That was...pretty good." Seph said, still laughing. Seph rolled his wrist and got it to stop hurting."It was unexpected for sure." Seph said as he caught his breath.


“You can’t use bullets for everything. Some of these rifles have a full auto switch. This one doesn’t, but when you do fire one of these full auto it gets very inaccurate.” He opened the chamber of the rifle and put a five bullet clip in, then chambered it so it was loaded. He gave Seph the gun as he looked to one of the trees in the yard. He pointed to it and nodded. “Take aim at that tree. Don’t shoot, I just want to see how you aim.”


pandepix said:


> Reggie quietly stood for a moment watching the fire as the other two walked out into the street. He had remained unsettlingly calm, as if he was on autopilot, throughout the entire situation as the shock and weight of it all hadn't quite sunk in yet. He finally made his way out of the building and onto the street, as the fire was taking up all the oxygen and the smoke was quickly engulfing everything. He looked over at Paul, and a wave of sympathy washed over him. He couldn't imagine losing someone so close, especially when he had never been particularly close to anyone. "H-hey man, do you want some help? And maybe a place to stay? I don't live nowhere fancy, but we've got a couch you can crash on."


Paul looked to him as tears continued to stream down his face. “N-no... I need to bury them  and prepare to tell James he lost his cousin. I’ll need to pack Mark’s things up... and all that stuff.” With that, he wiped his snout and began to trudge down the street away from Reggie (@pandepix ) and Crysta (@Zenkiki ). He quietly continued to cry as he slowly made his way back to the one-story house James had bought before he left.


----------



## Zenkiki (Jun 16, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Paul looked to him as tears continued to stream down his face. “N-no... I need to bury them and prepare to tell James he lost his cousin. I’ll need to pack Mark’s things up... and all that stuff.” With that, he wiped his snout and began to trudge down the street away from Reggie (@pandepix ) and Crysta (@Zenkiki ). He quietly continued to cry as he slowly made his way back to the one-story house James had bought before he left.


Crysta looks at Reggie. "We all have our own place. Just if you are still with us on warning Sabrins then come with us to the Chicago University library tomorrow morning, if not you can get back to your drug trade." And without hearing an answer she ran after Paul to see her partner be buried.


----------



## Seph (Jun 16, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> “You can’t use bullets for everything. Some of these rifles have a full auto switch. This one doesn’t, but when you do fire one of these full auto it gets very inaccurate.” He opened the chamber of the rifle and put a five bullet clip in, then chambered it so it was loaded. He gave Seph the gun as he looked to one of the trees in the yard. He pointed to it and nodded. “Take aim at that tree. Don’t shoot, I just want to see how you aim.”
> 
> Paul looked to him as tears continued to stream down his face. “N-no... I need to bury my brother and prepare to tell James. I’ll need to pack his things up... and all that stuff.” With that, he wiped his snout and began to trudge down the street away from Reggie (@pandepix ) and Crysta (@Zenkiki ). He quietly continued to cry as he slowly made his way back to the one-story house James had bought before he left.


Seph took the gun and looked at the tree. "See, now that you mention it I don't even remember how I aim these things." Seph said. He thought about it for a moment. "Huh." Seph said as he decided how he would do it. He held it so the side of the stock was against his cheek, and the back against his arm pit. His other hand was down the barrel. "I don't man, something like that." Seph said, not sure if that's how he even held them


----------



## pandepix (Jun 16, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Crysta looks at Reggie. "We all have our own place. Just if you are still with us on warning Sabrins then come with us to the Chicago University library tomorrow morning, if not you can get back to your drug trade." And without hearing an answer she ran after Paul to see her partner be buried.



Reggie nodded and felt a pang of guilt in not being able to help more, but knew that just being there was better than nothing. He watched the other two until they were out of his sight, just in case anything else happened, and started to make his way back to his apartment. He could still smell the smoke even once he was a couple blocks away and it started to make him sick. He stopped in an alleyway to catch his breath, but instead all he could do was vomit. He puked several times before finally taking a deep breath and sat down, his back against the wall of the alley. His whole life he had felt useless and even now he was still somewhat useless.
_Goddamnit, why can't I just do anything right?_ he thought. He started to think about all the botched choices he had made to get him to this point and started to grow angry. _No more, _he thought. _I'm tired of feeling like this.   _
Reggie ran the rest of the way home, the anger and desire to make a change fueling his adrenaline.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 16, 2019)

Seph said:


> Seph took the gun and looked at the tree. "See, now that you mention it I don't even remember how I aim these things." Seph said. He thought about it for a moment. "Huh." Seph said as he decided how he would do it. He held it so the side of the stock was against his cheek, and the back against his arm pit. His other hand was down the barrel. "I don't man, something like that." Seph said, not sure if that's how he even held them


James gave a concerned look and lowered the rifle. “Easy there man... the way you’re aiming you couldn’t hit the broad side of a barn.” He took the rifle and put the stock against his shoulder, putting his feet shoulder width apart in an L shape. He aimed down the iron sights at a knot on the tree and took one shot. The bullet ricocheted off the knot and took out a window in the house. He looked to the window, then back to Seph with a sheepish grin. “Bad idea to shoot at the knot... but yea brace yourself like this and aim down the iron sights.”


Zenkiki said:


> Crysta looks at Reggie. "We all have our own place. Just if you are still with us on warning Sabrins then come with us to the Chicago University library tomorrow morning, if not you can get back to your drug trade." And without hearing an answer she ran after Paul to see her partner be buried.


Paul could hear quick footsteps behind him and he turned back to see the leopardess following him. He stopped and waited for her to catch up to him before to walk. 
“I’m so sorry this has happened. We’ll get over this... we will avenge our fallen.” He looked back ahead as they walked, James’ house coming into view.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jun 16, 2019)

The glass exploded across the room as the bullet pierces Akako's ice box. "AAAAHH!!!", she yells diving backwards. "This is not how I wanna die!!!", her hands cover the back of her head as she leans up against a wall.


----------



## Zenkiki (Jun 16, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James gave a concerned look and lowered the rifle. “Easy there man... the way you’re aiming you couldn’t hit the broad side of a barn.” He took the rifle and put the stock against his shoulder, putting his feet shoulder width apart in an L shape. He aimed down the iron sights at a knot on the tree and took one shot. The bullet ricocheted off the knot and took out a window in the house. He looked to the window, then back to Seph with a sheepish grin. “Bad idea to shoot at the knot... but yea brace yourself like this and aim down the iron sights.”
> 
> Paul could hear quick footsteps behind him and he turned back to see the leopardess following him. He stopped and waited for her to catch up to him before to walk.
> “I’m so sorry this has happened. We’ll get over this... we will avenge our fallen.” He looked back ahead as they walked, James’ house coming into view.


She wipes her eyes and then nodded to him. He was right, they have to get revenge. With the speak easy main floor all burning it atleast stopped at the stone slab floors leading up and the walls and roof had a stoning behind the plaster to protect it agaisnt flames. "Thanks Paul. I wish there was more we could actually do right now."


----------



## Seph (Jun 16, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James gave a concerned look and lowered the rifle. “Easy there man... the way you’re aiming you couldn’t hit the broad side of a barn.” He took the rifle and put the stock against his shoulder, putting his feet shoulder width apart in an L shape. He aimed down the iron sights at a knot on the tree and took one shot. The bullet ricocheted off the knot and took out a window in the house. He looked to the window, then back to Seph with a sheepish grin. “Bad idea to shoot at the knot... but yea brace yourself like this and aim down the iron sights.”
> 
> Paul could hear quick footsteps behind him and he turned back to see the leopardess following him. He stopped and waited for her to catch up to him before to walk.
> “I’m so sorry this has happened. We’ll get over this... we will avenge our fallen.” He looked back ahead as they walked, James’ house coming into view.


Seph laughed before speaking. "I can see you're a real good shot too." He said, looking at the broken window. Seph took the rifle and tried to recreate James's stance. He aimed down the sights and shot the tree. The shot missed and went into the bushes nearby. "Damn." Seph said, lowering the rifle.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 16, 2019)

Seph said:


> Seph laughed before speaking. "I can see you're a real good shot too." He said, looking at the broken window. Seph took the rifle and tried to recreate James's stance. He aimed down the sights and shot the tree. The shot missed and went into the bushes nearby. "Damn." Seph said, lowering the rifle.


Janes was about to speak when he heard faint screaming coming from the house. He grabbed his pistol from the ground and out the mag back in, chambering it and looking to the house. “I swear I just heard someone scream in there. I’ll be right back.” He went to the front door and found it open. He pushed it open and looked around inside, seeing it was a mess. “Hello? Someone in here?”


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jun 16, 2019)

"Gahhh!!! Stay back!!!", the girl screams out at the intruder, "don't hurt me please!!!". She raises her left arm shielding her face.


----------



## Seph (Jun 16, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Janes was about to speak when he heard faint screaming coming from the house. He grabbed his pistol from the ground and out the mag back in, chambering it and looking to the house. “I swear I just heard someone scream in there. I’ll be right back.” He went to the front door and found it open. He pushed it open and looked around inside, seeing it was a mess. “Hello? Someone in here?”


"Yeah, you do that. Tell me if you need me." Seph said as he picked up the rifle and aimed it again.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 16, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "Gahhh!!! Stay back!!!", the girl screams out at the intruder, "don't hurt me please!!!". She raises her left arm shielding her face.


He quickly raised his paws up and put his gun away. “Easy, easy! I ain't gonna shoot!” He looked to the kitsune and took a step closer. “I’m not gonna hurt you. I didn’t know you lived here. I thought this place was abandoned. What is your name?”


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jun 16, 2019)

"Akako Watabi", her voice says still sounding slightly on edge. she appeared to be lacking any accent as she spoke and sounded more American than Japanese, "who are you and why are you shooting guns on my property?".


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 16, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> She wipes her eyes and then nodded to him. He was right, they have to get revenge. With the speak easy main floor all burning it atleast stopped at the stone slab floors leading up and the walls and roof had a stoning behind the plaster to protect it agaisnt flames. "Thanks Paul. I wish there was more we could actually do right now."


They came to the front yard of James’ house as Paul gently laid the bodies on the cold ground. He went around the side of the house and got the shovel. He slowly began to dig a hole as he looked back to Chrysta. “All we can do now is hope and pray that your boss and my cousin will avenge our dead family.” He continued to dig as he began to quietly hum a song to himself that matched the rhythm of his digging. He had quit sobbing and was now quiet other that his song.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 16, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "Akako Watabi", her voice says still sounding slightly on edge. she appeared to be lacking any accent as she spoke and sounded more American than Japanese, "who are you and why are you shooting guns on my property?".


“Jackson, James K. Jackson. Look, we didn’t know you live here. I saw this place a few days ago and thought it was deserted. We needed to train our weapons skills for when we head back to America.” He stopped for a bit and backed up a bit. “We’ll leave you alone. We’re sorry ma’am.”


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jun 16, 2019)

"Yeah well you...-wait did you just say America", the kitsunes ears perked up. "Are you on a business trip or something here and if so are they hiring?", she asks excitably.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 16, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "Yeah well you...-wait did you just say America", the kitsunes ears perked up. "Are you on a business trip or something here and if so are they hiring?", she asks excitably.


“Uhh...” He looked to her and motioned to his uniform. “I woulda thought you’d notice the American infantryman uniform but hey, not everyone does. Yea... I’m on a business trip. Are we hiring?” He pondered for a minute as a very small sly grin came across his face. “...I’m not too sure. Maybe my boss can answer that, she’d know. If not, I’m suuure we can take you back to the states.” He flashed a charming grin and offered a paw up.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jun 16, 2019)

She practically yanks herself up using his arm. "Well in that case it's a pleasure to meet you", her face has a chartoonishly wide grin, "you can take a seat if you want Mr Jackson despite the fact I only have a couple crates to sit on and I can make some tea for you and yoir associate".


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 16, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> She practically yanks herself up using his arm. "Well in that case it's a pleasure to meet you", her face has a chartoonishly wide grin, "you can take a seat if you want Mr Jackson despite the fact I only have a couple crates to sit on and I can make some tea for you and yoir associate".


He grunted in surprise as she yanked his arm to get up. He noticed the childish grin and just kept the charming smile. “I mean... I can take you out for lunch if you want. We can discuss anything you want.” He walked to the door and kept his smile. “Or we could sit here in your humble abode and talk. I’d rather go eat some lunch.”


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jun 16, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> He grunted in surprise as she yanked his arm to get up. He noticed the childish grin and just kept the charming smile. “I mean... I can take you out for lunch if you want. We can discuss anything you want.” He walked to the door and kept his smile. “Or we could sit here in your humble abode and talk. I’d rather go eat some lunch.”



"That sounds good to me because I don't currently own any food ", her red, white and black tail wags. "Been a while since I've talked to someone besides my boss".


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 16, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "That sounds good to me because I don't currently own any food ", her red, white and black tail wags. "Been a while since I've talked to someone besides my boss".


James went to the door and looked to @Seph as he was messing around with the rifle. “Aye! Put that away, we have company. This kitsune is coming with us.” He grabbed the SMG off the ground and showed Akako to Seph. “Miss. Akako, meet Mr. Seph. He is my business partner.” He let them talk back and forth while they waited for a cab.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jun 16, 2019)

"Nice to meet you Mr Seph", she said cheerfully holdimg her hand out, "I hope to make a great co-worker to you in the near future".


----------



## Seph (Jun 16, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "Nice to meet you Mr Seph", she said cheerfully holdimg her hand out, "I hope to make a great co-worker to you in the near future".


"Nice to meet you too." Seph said cheerfully as he shook her hand. "Been a while since anybody called me mister." Seph said nodding his head. "Anyway, who are you?" Seph asked her.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jun 16, 2019)

Seph said:


> "Nice to meet you too." Seph said cheerfully as he shook her hand. "Been a while since anybody called me mister." Seph said nodding his head. "Anyway, who are you?" Seph asked her.



The girl thinks for a moment, "well currently I am a magician ex-magician I was fired today from the Japanese country side who moved to Tokyo". "I really like American culture, movies, books, food, you guys eat a lot less fish over their and I kinda like that", she takes a big breath, "American clothing is pretty cool too, oh also music, oh also cities, oh also stores... I really like America if you can't already tell".


----------



## Seph (Jun 16, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> The girl thinks for a moment, "well currently I am a magician ex-magician I was fired today from the Japanese country side who moved to Tokyo". "I really like American culture, movies, books, food, you guys eat a lot less fish over their and I kinda like that", she takes a big breath, "American clothing is pretty cool too, oh also music, oh also cities, oh also stores... I really like America if you can't already tell".


"Huh, a magician." Seph said, thinking about something. "Well, show us some magic!" Seph said, still having a grand old time.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jun 16, 2019)

Seph said:


> "Huh, a magician." Seph said, thinking about something. "Well, show us some magic!" Seph said, still having a grand old time.



"Ok let me just grab my gear", she runs in and a couple minutes later runs out wearing a top hat and cape. "Observe", her paws make a couple different gestures for dramatic effect. Suddently a whit dove appears and falls to the ground, "uh...just imagine he's alive".


----------



## Seph (Jun 16, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "Ok let me just grab my gear", she runs in and a couple minutes later runs out wearing a top hat and cape. "Observe", her paws make a couple different gestures for dramatic effect. Suddently a whit dove appears and falls to the ground, "uh...just imagine he's alive".


Seph laughed at it and started clapping. "That was great." Seph said to her. "So, ignoring the fact that the dove is dead, what got you fired?" Seph said. "Maybe my standards are low, but that was pretty good."


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jun 16, 2019)

Seph said:


> Seph laughed at it and started clapping. "That was great." Seph said to her. "So, ignoring the fact that the dove is dead, what got you fired?" Seph said. "Maybe my standards are low, but that was pretty good."



"Very few clubs are interested in this type of entertainment here", Akako crosses her arms, "most are more interested in a different type of entertainment from women". She sighs, "but whatever I'm interested in trying something new".


----------



## Seph (Jun 16, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "Very few clubs are interested in this type of entertainment here", Akako crosses her arms, "most are more interested in a different type of entertainment from women". She sighs, "but whatever I'm interested in trying something new".


Seph nodded along at what she was saying. "Well, our boss owns a club back home. I don't know if they'd like magic or not, I've barely spent time there. But, it's a worth a try." Seph said as a he sat down on the grass.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jun 16, 2019)

Seph said:


> Seph nodded along at what she was saying. "Well, our boss owns a club back home. I don't know if they'd like magic or not, I've barely spent time there. But, it's a worth a try." Seph said as a he sat down on the grass.



"Say I don't even know what your job is, are you two like representatives or marketing executive for this club", the kitsune questions.


----------



## Seph (Jun 16, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "Say I don't even know what your job is, are you two like representatives or marketing executive for this club", the kitsune questions.


Seph wasn't too surprised that she didn't know about them, since she was just a random girl from the forest."Ohh, something like that. We don't represent the club, it's more like we represent the owner." Seph said, figuring that he would leave the explaining to James or Sabrina.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jun 16, 2019)

"And how much does the job of 'representing the club' pay because I'd be very much interested in it", Akako removed her hat and cape and tossed them through the open doorway.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 16, 2019)

James has been listening the entire time to see how Seph would cope under the pressure of an outsider asking questions. He turned back as the kitsune asked her question of joining the club and kept his polite smile. “I don’t talk business. That’s my boss’ job. You can talk to her about it.” He gave a sly smile to Seph then turned back around seeing a taxi come up. “Speak of the devil! Look what came.” He went to the cab with the guns in his arms and opened the doors for the other two, then told the driver he wanted to go to his hotel, the same as Sab’s. He nodded and began to drive back to Tokyo. James laid the weapons in the floor and pulled his trench knife out. He spun it in his paw and looked to the kitsune. “Since I’m takin’ care of you now little lady imma get you a hotel room in Tokyo. Yur under my care, I’ll buy you what you need in the city.” He smiled then laid back in the seat, quiet and thinking of how he would explain a castaway coming with them to Sab. He looked over to Seph and Akako and shrugged his shoulders. “I kill the mood? Talk Seph, she don’t bite. At least I hope not...” He laughed a bit then looked out the window as the Tokyo skyline drew closer.


----------



## Seph (Jun 16, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James has been listening the entire time to see how Seph would cope under the pressure of an outsider asking questions. He turned back as the kitsune asked her question of joining the club and kept his polite smile. “I don’t talk business. That’s my boss’ job. You can talk to her about it.” He gave a sly smile to Seph then turned back around seeing a taxi come up. “Speak of the devil! Look what came.” He went to the cab with the guns in his arms and opened the doors for the other two, then told the driver he wanted to go to his hotel, the same as Sab’s. He nodded and began to drive back to Tokyo. James laid the weapons in the floor and pulled his trench knife out. He spun it in his paw and looked to the kitsune. “Since I’m takin’ care of you now little lady imma get you a hotel room in Tokyo. Yur under my care, I’ll buy you what you need in the city.” He smiled then laid back in the seat, quiet and thinking of how he would explain a castaway coming with them to Sab. He looked over to Seph and Akako and shrugged his shoulders. “I kill the mood? Talk Seph, she don’t bite. At least I hope not...” He laughed a bit then looked out the window as the Tokyo skyline drew closer.


Seph was surprised when James interrupted them, but he didn't mention it. He rode along with them until James told him to speak. "I was speaking buddy, until you got all serious on us." Seph said. "It's fine though buddy." Seph said, not wanting his new buddy to be mad at him. "So you asked how good it pays? I don't know, the boss ain't paid me yet. How much did she pay you James?" Seph asked him.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jun 16, 2019)

Her ears twitch a little, "you seem like you got quite the big pockets so I assume you get paid well".


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 16, 2019)

Seph said:


> Seph was surprised when James interrupted them, but he didn't mention it. He rode along with them until James told him to speak. "I was speaking buddy, until you got all serious on us." Seph said. "It's fine though buddy." Seph said, not wanting his new buddy to be mad at him. "So you asked how good it pays? I don't know, the boss ain't paid me yet. How much did she pay you James?" Seph asked him.





GrimnCoyote said:


> Her ears twitch a little, "you seem like you got quite the big pockets so I assume you get paid well".


James smiles at Seph just messing with him. He knew he was talking the entire time. He was caught off guard by the money question though and cleared his throat. “She hasn’t paid me yet either... I’d expect it on the flight back or when we get home. She hasn’t broken a promise yet, and I doubt she will anytime soon.” He looked to Akako and gave her a curious look. “So you’re a magician, right? I know you pulled a dead bird out of your hat... that why you got fired? I mean, most entertainment places nowadays are showing ‘motion pictures’ or just showing the hot cats on the stage.” He gave Seph a wink then looked back to the kitsune.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jun 16, 2019)

"Well I may or may not have accidentally broke an important clients arm during a card trick", Akako cringed at that memory, "ugh never gonna forget that". "Anyway I'm looking to make magic just a hobby and try to move into other fields of employment", the city appeared in the nearby horizon.


----------



## Seph (Jun 16, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "Well I may or may not have accidentally broke an important clients arm during a card trick", Akako cringed at that memory, "ugh never gonna forget that". "Anyway I'm looking to make magic just a hobby and try to move into other fields of employment", the city appeared in the nearby horizon.


"Oh, well, we definitely have other fields of employment." Seph said to her. "You know, our boss isn't the nicest around, but she does offer employment to people she barely knows, so that's good for you." Seph said. "I'm sure she'll find something for you." Seph said, nodding.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jun 16, 2019)

"I certainly hope she will because tommorow I won't even have a house", she says jokingly. Each concrete tower grows closer and closer until they surround the vehicle as it speeds down the road.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 17, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "Well I may or may not have accidentally broke an important clients arm during a card trick", Akako cringed at that memory, "ugh never gonna forget that". "Anyway I'm looking to make magic just a hobby and try to move into other fields of employment", the city appeared in the nearby horizon.


He cringed a bit as he heard that and shook his head. “In the states you probably would have gotten shot for that. That’s... bad to say the least.” He offered up a sympathetic smile.


Seph said:


> "Oh, well, we definitely have other fields of employment." Seph said to her. "You know, our boss isn't the nicest around, but she does offer employment to people she barely knows, so that's good for you." Seph said. "I'm sure she'll find something for you." Seph said, nodding.





GrimnCoyote said:


> "I certainly hope she will because tommorow I won't even have a house", she says jokingly. Each concrete tower grows closer and closer until they surround the vehicle as it speeds down the road.


James nodded and looked back ahead. “She’s tough as a tank alright. But she should find some use for you. Many paws make light work.”
As he finished they pulled in front of the hotel. James got out and did his best to keep the weapons out of sight. He motioned for the other two to follow as he headed indoors. Once he got in he got Akako a room for a couple days and gave her the keys once she came in. “Head to room 619. I'll come check on you later.” All three of them boarded the elevator together. Akako was let out at the sixth floor while James and Seph went to the ninth floor. He carried the guns as they walked to Sabrina’s (@Zenkiki ) door. Once they came to the right room he knocked on the door. He could have sworn on the Almighty Lord he heard the sounds of children from behind the door, but he wasn’t quite sure.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jun 17, 2019)

Akako went to her room and opened the door, "woah nice". She flopped decided the first order of business was to take a bath to look presentable for her new boss. After about half an hour she was fully cleaned, "I love when there's actual hot water running through the pipes".


----------



## Zenkiki (Jun 17, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> He cringed a bit as he heard that and shook his head. “In the states you probably would have gotten shot for that. That’s... bad to say the least.” He offered up a sympathetic smile.
> 
> 
> James nodded and looked back ahead. “She’s tough as a tank alright. But she should find some use for you. Many paws make light work.”
> As he finished they pulled in front of the hotel. James got out and did his best to keep the weapons out of sight. He motioned for the other two to follow as he headed indoors. Once he got in he got Akako a room for a couple days and gave her the keys once she came in. “Head to room 619. I'll come check on you later.” All three of them boarded the elevator together. Akako was let out at the sixth floor while James and Seph went to the ninth floor. He carried the guns as they walked to Sabrina’s (@Zenkiki ) door. Once they came to the right room he knocked on the door. He could have sworn on the Almighty Lord he heard the sounds of children from behind the door, but he wasn’t quite sure.


The girls had just woken up from a little nap having been fed and washed for the first time in a long while. They started to come out and play in the main room, which no longer had the guns out as they were locked up in the closet. Sabrina was watching play as there was a knock on the door and she walks over to the peep hole and saw James so opened the door a bit to talk to him, "hide your guns and play nice. There are four little girls in here." And with that she opened it when he had no weapons out and let him in.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 17, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> The girls had just woken up from a little nap having been fed and washed for the first time in a long while. They started to come out and play in the main room, which no longer had the guns out as they were locked up in the closet. Sabrina was watching play as there was a knock on the door and she walks over to the peep hole and saw James so opened the door a bit to talk to him, "hide your guns and play nice. There are four little girls in here." And with that she opened it when he had no weapons out and let him in.


James held the guns behind his back as he walked in. He laid them against the wall right next to the door and looked to see four young girls running about in the room. He gave a small smile and looked to Sab. “Where the whippersnappers come from? Also, my apologies for not coming to the debrief. Had a little... medical incident.” He motioned for @Seph and looked back to Sab. “We did some weapons training in the country side too.”


----------



## Zenkiki (Jun 17, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James held the guns behind his back as he walked in. He laid them against the wall right next to the door and looked to see four young girls running about in the room. He gave a small smile and looked to Sab. “Where the whippersnappers come from? Also, my apologies for not coming to the debrief. Had a little... medical incident.” He motioned for @Seph and looked back to Sab. “We did some weapons training in the country side too.”


She sits down and picks up the tiger and pit her on her lap. "These girls were on the yacht. Gabreillo found them in the under ship and then we took them here to give them shelter until we get home. With this I think Gabriello is more willing to fight than ever seeing how they treated the innocent." She looks over the small wound he showed her and nodded at him. "That is alright James. You were excused as you were stabbed. The others.... well I don't know about Kylan or Zachariah anymore. As for your training how did it go?"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 17, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> She sits down and picks up the tiger and pit her on her lap. "These girls were on the yacht. Gabreillo found them in the under ship and then we took them here to give them shelter until we get home. With this I think Gabriello is more willing to fight than ever seeing how they treated the innocent." She looks over the small wound he showed her and nodded at him. "That is alright James. You were excused as you were stabbed. The others.... well I don't know about Kylan or Zachariah anymore. As for your training how did it go?"


He took a breath and stayed silent for a bit. “Welp... it went fine. Apparently the abandoned lot I found wasn’t abandoned.” He shifted his weight and cleared his throat. “We found someone in need of mass financial help. I brought her back and said she could talk to you to get a flight to the states. I didn’t say what our job was... but she was in a real shithole of a shack. Whenever you get sometime to talk to her, maybe work something out, I can go *get* her. As for now, I’ve got her under my paw. She’s staying here for now.”


----------



## Zenkiki (Jun 17, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> He took a breath and stayed silent for a bit. “Welp... it went fine. Apparently the abandoned lot I found wasn’t abandoned.” He shifted his weight and cleared his throat. “We found someone in need of mass financial help. I brought her back and said she could talk to you to get a flight to the states. I didn’t say what our job was... but she was in a real shithole of a shack. Whenever you get sometime to talk to her, maybe work something out, I can go eat her. As for now, I’ve got her under my paw. She’s staying here for now.”


She thinks for a bit. "You mean to tell me we are going to have yet another person coming with us? The job is done and there is nothing left for us to do. We are probably heading back stateside tomorrow or this weekend. We cannot keep another fur with us. You said she needs money? What return will I see?"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 17, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> She thinks for a bit. "You mean to tell me we are going to have yet another person coming with us? The job is done and there is nothing left for us to do. We are probably heading back stateside tomorrow or this weekend. We cannot keep another fur with us. You said she needs money? What return will I see?"


He thought for a bit and spoke with an optimistic tone. “She might make a good entertainer for the speak easy. If anything else she could be a good errand girl. Take some pressure of our guys by her doing the boring, low risk stuff.”


----------



## Zenkiki (Jun 17, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> He thought for a bit and spoke with an optimistic tone. “She might make a good entertainer for the speak easy. If anything else she could be a good errand girl. Take some pressure of our guys by her doing the boring, low risk stuff.”


She waves her hand. "Alright I'll talk with her and see. But I will be going to her place and not her coming here."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 17, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> She waves her hand. "Alright I'll talk with her and see. But I will be going to her place and not her coming here."


“You got it. She’s in room 619. I am lead the way if you want. If not, I’m gonna take these weapons to my room and clean them. Make them fire like new.”


----------



## Zenkiki (Jun 17, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> “You got it. She’s in room 619. I am lead the way if you want. If not, I’m gonna take these weapons to my room and clean them. Make them fire like new.”


She nodded. "Yeah why dont you come see if you are worthwhile. Maybe I have a position open that you and Gabriello could take. So let's see how you deal with her while Gabriello watches the girls." She looks over to him and says, "I'm heading out with James. Watch the girls for me and take care of yourself too. You have been working for a while."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 17, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> She nodded. "Yeah why dont you come see if you are worthwhile. Maybe I have a position open that you and Gabriello could take. So let's see how you deal with her while Gabriello watches the girls." She looks over to him and says, "I'm heading out with James. Watch the girls for me and take care of yourself too. You have been working for a while."


He nodded and got the door for Sab and waited for her to come out. Once she did, he led the way To the elevator and headed down to the sixth floor. He lead the way to 619 and stopped at the door. “Here it is.” He knocked on the door and awaited for Akako’s answer.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jun 17, 2019)

A red, black, and white kitsune cheerfully answered the door. "Hello ma'am please come in", she said wagging her tail violently.


----------



## Zenkiki (Jun 17, 2019)

Sabrina walks out her room once she knew the girls werent going to be an issue then went down to the 619 room and waited. Once the door opened she glares at the kitsune as she shouldn't be seeing her first. But either way she walks in with James and then sat down on the cushions.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 17, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> A red, black, and white kitsune cheerfully answered the door. "Hello ma'am please come in", she said wagging her tail violently.





Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina walks out her room once she knew the girls werent going to be an issue then went down to the 619 room and waited. Once the door opened she glares at the kitsune as she shouldn't be seeing her first. But either way she walks in with James and then sat down on the cushions.


James followed her in and sat next to her. He looked to the kitsune as she sat down. “Ms. Akako, meet Ms. Sabrina, my boss. She is the head of our little ‘club.’” He gave a polite smile as he notices Sab was a bit more serious and come then normal. “So Akako, lemme ask you something. What can you do that makes you good enough to take back? We’re running short on plane tickets and may or may not be able to take you, so we need someone of value.”


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jun 17, 2019)

"Well I'm a hard worker yah know, a real go getter if I say so myself", she stated confidently. "I am bilingual and have exelent hand eye coordination. From my yearz of being a magician I've also accumulate great reflexes".


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 17, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "Well I'm a hard worker yah know, a real go getter if I say so myself", she stated confidently. "I am bilingual and have exelent hand eye coordination. From my yearz of being a magician I've also accumulate great reflexes".


James listened and nodded, pulling his .45 pistol from his side. He pulled the mag out and pulled a round free. He twirled it between his fingers and gave a sly smile. “If you’re such a hard worker, then why the hell did you get fired? Hard workers are always valued.”


----------



## pandepix (Jun 17, 2019)

Reggie was exhausted from the night before from all the running and emotional toll and quickly passed out when he got home. He abruptly woke up early the next morning, remembering the situation from the previous night and made his way to the college to wait for Paul and Crysta. While he waited, he flipped through the local newspaper and caught up on some of the current events.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jun 17, 2019)

"I was fired because I broke some clients arm by accident when I fell off stage", she shook her head, "some guy mopped up there and didn't warn me but I got all the blame anyway".


----------



## Zenkiki (Jun 17, 2019)

pandepix said:


> Reggie was exhausted from the night before from all the running and emotional toll and quickly passed out when he got home. He abruptly woke up early the next morning, remembering the situation from the previous night and made his way to the college to wait for Paul and Crysta. While he waited, he flipped through the local newspaper and caught up on some of the current events.


When Paul was done burying Buck and his brother Crysta left the house to go back to her house. She twisted and turned in her bed unable to sleep thinking about what happened. 

Come morning she made her way to the Chicago University library and went over to the books and grabbed one about Morse code and how to convert a message to it. She then took it down to a table and began writing a letter to sabrina.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 17, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "I was fired because I broke some clients arm by accident when I fell off stage", she shook her head, "some guy mopped up there and didn't warn me but I got all the blame anyway".


“Are you blaming someone else for breaking a furs arm? Can you not take responsibility?” He now has a serious look on his face as he twirled the round in his fingers. 


Zenkiki said:


> When Paul was done burying Buck and his brother Crysta left the house to go back to her house. She twisted and turned in her bed unable to sleep thinking about what happened.
> 
> Come morning she made her way to the Chicago University library and went over to the books and grabbed one about Morse code and how to convert a message to it. She then took it down to a table and began writing a letter to sabrina.


Paul finished burying the bodies as Crysta left. Once he was done, he fell to his knees and loudly wept the death of the two animals. He went to bed but couldn’t sleep, broken-hearted about their losses. 

The next day, Paul was up early heading to the University. He was dressed in overalls and a straw hat. He came in to see Crysta writing a message in Morse. He pulled a chair up and sat down across from her. “H-hey there. Writing a message in m-morse?” He looked over a bit closer.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jun 17, 2019)

"No no no, it's not like that Mr Jackson", her expression looked worried. "I can take responsibility but in that situation the clubs janitor was at fault for not warnimg me".


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 17, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "No no no, it's not like that Mr Jackson", her expression looked worried. "I can take responsibility but in that situation the clubs janitor was at fault for not warnimg me".


“It sure sounds like you are placing the blame on your mistake on a janitor who forgot to put a ‘slip risk’ sign out.” Without warning, he threw the round at Akako to see how fast her reflexes were.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jun 17, 2019)

"Woah!!!", Akako snatched the round out of the air before it hit her. "Geez a little heads up next time", she handed the item back to him, "here you go".


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 17, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "Woah!!!", Akako snatched the round out of the air before it hit her. "Geez a little heads up next time", she handed the item back to him, "here you go".


“Not a reflex test if you see it coming.” He took the bullet and put it in the mag before putting the mag back in his gun and holstered it. “Your reflexes are a smidge slow... you seem to not like responsibility.” He shifted his weight before speaking again. “Again, what can you do to make money? I’m feeling uneasy about you to say the least.” He briefly looked to Sab (@Zenkiki ) before turning back to the kitsune with a serious look on his face.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jun 17, 2019)

"Well I'd nead to know what jobs are available to me. I can act quickly, learn new 'tricks' fast, and do work on the fly. Hell I'd bet I could even shoot a gun decently with proper training".


----------



## pandepix (Jun 17, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> When Paul was done burying Buck and his brother Crysta left the house to go back to her house. She twisted and turned in her bed unable to sleep thinking about what happened.
> 
> Come morning she made her way to the Chicago University library and went over to the books and grabbed one about Morse code and how to convert a message to it. She then took it down to a table and began writing a letter to sabrina.


 
Reggie was engrossed with the local police news, when he overheard a quiet, familiar voice. He looked up and saw that Paul and Crysta had managed to make their way into the library without him noticing and quickly made his way over to where they were sitting. He slightly nodded to greet them and sat down.
"So, what's the consensus?" he said.


----------



## Zenkiki (Jun 17, 2019)

pandepix said:


> Reggie was engrossed with the local police news, when he overheard a quiet, familiar voice. He looked up and saw that Paul and Crysta had managed to make their way into the library without him noticing and quickly made his way over to where they were sitting. He slightly nodded to greet them and sat down.
> "So, what's the consensus?" he said.


Crysta looks at Paul as he came up to her, sitting down in the chair. "Yeah.. I wrote up a simple message last night and now I'm converting it-" She noticed that reggie came over now. "-to morse so we can send it. I wrote, 'W.Q.S.,
The bar was raided and everyone but I, Reggie, and one of Jame's cousins survived. The guy that came in was dressed up in a tux and took the police cheif with him to your office. They are after you. They found your journal."


----------



## pandepix (Jun 17, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Crysta looks at Paul as he came up to her, sitting down in the chair. "Yeah.. I wrote up a simple message last night and now I'm converting it-" She noticed that reggie came over now. "-to morse so we can send it. I wrote, 'W.Q.S.,
> The bar was raided and everyone but I, Reggie, and one of Jame's cousins survived. The guy that came in was dressed up in a tux and took the police cheif with him to your office. They are after you. They found your journal."



Reggie nodded in acknowledgement. "She probably won't understand the depth of what actually happened, but it's short and gets to the point." He thought back to when Rimna gave him that knife and figured he should probably start carrying it, just in case. _Better safe than sorry, _he thought.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 17, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "Well I'd nead to know what jobs are available to me. I can act quickly, learn new 'tricks' fast, and do work on the fly. Hell I'd bet I could even shoot a gun decently with proper training".


James cocked a surprised eyebrow as she said she could shoot a gun. “That would be interesting. But... I dunno. You seem very erratic, not unstable but very erratic.” He looked to Sab (@Zenkiki ) and spoke humbly. “Do you have anything to say ma’am? It’s ultimately yur call anyways. If I can give my opinion I think with some very strict training she could do well.”


Zenkiki said:


> Crysta looks at Paul as he came up to her, sitting down in the chair. "Yeah.. I wrote up a simple message last night and now I'm converting it-" She noticed that reggie came over now. "-to morse so we can send it. I wrote, 'W.Q.S.,
> The bar was raided and everyone but I, Reggie, and one of Jame's cousins survived. The guy that came in was dressed up in a tux and took the police cheif with him to your office. They are after you. They found your journal."


Paul nodded and spoke quietly. “James has a Morse code sheet back home. I coulda got it... but it seems you’re already written it out in Morse.” He looked down and stayed quiet, the silence and sadness palpable in the air. 
“I’m gonna need to write one also... I need to tell James Mark is gone.” He went to the shelf and pulled another Morse book out. He got a piece of paper and began to write his message in English.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 17, 2019)

Gabriello was smiling as he watched the girls play when James and Seph entered the room. He nodded his head toward the men and let James and Sabrina spoke. He watched as the panda and tiger played together with their dolls, and the Shiba Inu play airplane with hers. He noticed that that chimp is tucked in a corner, cradling her doll as she watched the others play. He got up from his seat and walks over to her. He kneels down to her. "Why are you here by yourself?" The chimp looked up at him but doesn't say anything. "Don't you want to play with the girls?" he asked the small ape. She only cast her head down and hugged her doll more. The Shiba Inu noticed Gabriello talking to the chimp girl and walked over. "Mister, she doesn't speak. We tried to get her to speak, but she wouldn't talk." 

Gabriello then heard Sabrina say something to him that he looked over and nod. "Okay, I'll be here." He then turns his attention to the girls and ponders for a moment. "Hmmm. I have an idea." He got up and went over to the table stand to grab a notepad and a pen. He returned to the two girls and sat criss-cross in front of them. He then motioned with the pen on the notepad to the chimp. "Can you draw? Draw?" The chimp girl looked between him and the notepad. She slowly takes the pen and begins to draw on the pad. As she draws, the other two girls came over to watch in curiosity. The first image the chimp drew was her and what appears to be her mother. She then drew hut-like structures being set on fire. The last image she drew where a wolf man with a gun and her mother laying down in a pool of blood. The chimp started to tear up as she hugs her doll more. Gabriello's heart bled for the child, as well as the others. He reached out and gently rubbed the top of her head. "I am so sorry. So, so sorry. I assure you that those men won't harm you ever again." He looked at the rest of the girls. "All of you."


----------



## Zenkiki (Jun 17, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James cocked a surprised eyebrow as she said she could shoot a gun. “That would be interesting. But... I dunno. You seem very erratic, not unstable but very erratic.” He looked to Sab (@Zenkiki ) and spoke humbly. “Do you have anything to say ma’am? It’s ultimately yur call anyways. If I can give my opinion I think with some very strict training she could do well.”
> 
> Paul nodded and spoke quietly. “James has a Morse code sheet back home. I coulda got it... but it seems you’re already written it out in Morse.” He looked down and stayed quiet, the silence and sadness palpable in the air.
> “I’m gonna need to write one also... I need to tell James Mark is gone.” He went to the shelf and pulled another Morse book out. He got a piece of paper and began to write his message in English.


Sabrina was listening carefully at everything that was being said. She takes a mental note about how she acts and the way she is too hyper. Sabrina looks at him and then the girl. "Why do you want to go to the states?"


Crysta finished writing it off. And then looks around. She saw the two booths to write out the message and then went to go write one.

As there were talking about the easy times speakeasy being shot up the semi hushed words fly over to a tiger (@Snipe3553), who was busy reading up on something.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jun 17, 2019)

"Well ma'am I would say it's for more freedom or something like that but I actually just love the culture there. Since I was a little girl I absorbed your culture and it always facinated me".


----------



## Zenkiki (Jun 17, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "Well ma'am I would say it's for more freedom or something like that but I actually just love the culture there. Since I was a little girl I absorbed your culture and it always facinated me".


"Our culture fascinates you? How about people living in cities are constantly in war with the police and gangs. The innocent people of the world just wanting to have fun and a safe life are abducted and sold off into slavery? How does that sit in you?"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 17, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Crysta finished writing it off. And then looks around. She saw the two booths to write out the message and then went to go write one.


Paul wrote his telegraph out, trying hard not to cry as he wrote in English.
“James,
This is Paul back in Chicago. No easy way to say this but the speakeasy was attacked. Mark tried saving a girls life but was killed by the attacking gang. He is buried in the front yard. I will pack his things. I am so so sorry. He died doing the right thing though, he tried to save someone’s life. We cannot have a funeral because y’all won’t be back soon. He is in a better place. See you stateside at the airport. I’ll be there.”
He translated it into dots and dashes and followed Crysta to the other booth.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jun 17, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> "Our culture fascinates you? How about people living in cities are constantly in war with the police and gangs. The innocent people of the world just wanting to have fun and a safe life are abducted and sold off into slavery? How does that sit in you?"



She thinks for a moment, "but doesn't horrible stuff like that happen everywhere. You've seen Japan it's just as bad as America. The only reason I want to go is for the good thing, the literature, music, even the food. I tend to try and not let the bad stuff corrupt me and cloud my judgment just as my father told me when I was a child".


----------



## Zenkiki (Jun 17, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> She thinks for a moment, "but doesn't horrible stuff like that happen everywhere. You've seen Japan it's just as bad as America. The only reason I want to go is for the good thing, the literature, music, even the food. I tend to try and not let the bad stuff corrupt me and cloud my judgment just as my father told me when I was a child".


"If you were told to stay away from trouble then dont you think it would be best to go to the states through normal means and not smuggle yourself into the country? That in its self is pretty shady."


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jun 17, 2019)

"Means justify the ends in certain situations, that was another quote from my father. It's like this in my opinion, what if you had to kill one person to save ten, you'd choose to kill that one person to save the majority. Hmmm...I guess what I'm saying is I would and will be willimg to get my hands dirty to get over there and work for you".


----------



## Snipe3553 (Jun 17, 2019)

Mark stood up. His white fur flowing in the wind. He didn’t like from what he heard about the speakeasy being shot up. He brushed his shirt and jeans of. He remembered his date went there and now was worried that something might of happened to her. So he went near the booths and asked the two that was there “what happened exactly at the speakeasy?” His voice sounded a bit gritty and rough. He seemed to be slightly annoyed and curious at the same time


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 17, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "Means justify the ends in certain situations, that was another quote from my father. It's like this in my opinion, what if you had to kill one person to save ten, you'd choose to kill that one person to save the majority. Hmmm...I guess what I'm saying is I would and will be willimg to get my hands dirty to get over there and work for you".


“Isn’t the quote ‘the end justifies the means?’” He gave a curious look to the kitsune.


----------



## Zenkiki (Jun 17, 2019)

Snipe3553 said:


> Mark stood up. His white fur flowing in the wind. He didn’t like from what he heard about the speakeasy being shot up. He brushed his shirt and jeans of. He remembered his date went there and now was worried that something might of happened to her. So he went near the booths and asked the two that was there “what happened exactly at the speakeasy?” His voice sounded a bit gritty and rough. He seemed to be slightly annoyed and curious at the same time


Crysta looks back over her shoulder once she was finished sending the message out. "The whitepaw speakeasy was shot up. The three of us were the only survivors."


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jun 17, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> “Isn’t the quote ‘the end justifies the means?’” He gave a curious look to the kitsune.



"Same quote different translation", she scratches her red hair, "sometimes even I forget that english isn't my first language".


----------



## Snipe3553 (Jun 17, 2019)

Mark swore under his breath and looked at Crysta with a fire lit in his eyes “who were the bastards that did it?” He wondered now wanting revenge knowing his date was dead. He angrily clenched his fists into his pocket.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 17, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "Same quote different translation", she scratches her red hair, "sometimes even I forget that english isn't my first language".


James shrugged his shoulders and looked to the kitsune. “Ok. Anyways, what were you saying?”


----------



## Zenkiki (Jun 17, 2019)

Snipe3553 said:


> Mark swore under his breath and looked at Crysta with a fire lit in his eyes “who were the bastards that did it?” He wondered now wanting revenge knowing his date was dead. He angrily clenched his fists into his pocket.


She looks at him. And then the others unsure if she should say who. Then she decided on a middle ground. "There was a gang raid and they shot it up."


----------



## Snipe3553 (Jun 17, 2019)

Mark spoke with a bit of anger behind his voice “because someone special to me was there when it got snot up. So she’s dead” he then calmed himself down a bit “all I want to do is find the ones that are behind it and kill them”


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jun 17, 2019)

"Anyway I not only promise but swear to you that I will do whatever it takes to do any job you want me to. In the way of old Japanese customs I am indentured to you if you allow me passage to America".


----------



## Zenkiki (Jun 17, 2019)

Snipe3553 said:


> Mark spoke with a bit of anger behind his voice “because someone special to me was there when it got snot up. So she’s dead” he then calmed himself down a bit “all I want to do is find the ones that are behind it and kill them”


Umm... I dont know if you are stable enough to fight them. But if you want to my boss is coming back soon and she has been after them for a while."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 17, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> She looks at him. And then the others unsure if she should say who. Then she decided on a middle ground. "There was a gang raid and they shot it up."





Snipe3553 said:


> Mark spoke with a bit of anger behind his voice “because someone special to me was there when it got snot up. So she’s dead” he then calmed himself down a bit “all I want to do is find the ones that are behind it and kill them”



Suddenly, they heard a loud shush from across the room. An old female pug with huge spectacles, sitting at her desk as she glares at the tiger. She then goes back to stamping the books.


----------



## Snipe3553 (Jun 17, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Umm... I dont know if you are stable enough to fight them. But if you want to my boss is coming back soon and she has been after them for a while."



Mark lowered her voice and grunted “Yeah that works. When does she get back?” He asked pulling out a photo from his pocket. A small tear ran down his face as he put it back into his pocket.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jun 17, 2019)

(This all takes place right before the misson in japan officially starts, and the others have all left to go do the operation)

Zach and Kylan weren't having any luck at all finding a boat, not even the nice sushi vender Zach had managed to befriend was willing to fork over information about transportation easily. He wanted compensation for that, at least that's what it seemed like to Zach, stinginess was just something understood across languages. He tried haggling for a few more minutes just trying to get something out of the vender, before Kylan told him they could try to hunt one down themselves. 

"Man I can't believe this place!" Zach grunbled to himself, kicking a scrap piece of takoyaki flyer out of his path. "It's nothing like how I imagined, I mean, I thought folks would be a bit nicer at least." He shook his head, continuing on down the crowded street, when he noticed he couldn't hear the light tread of Kylan's paws. Just as he turned, he realized the blue Fox had vanished from his sights completely, and it was then that he began to panic slightly. No Kylan meant he was alone, and alone in a very strange and new place. He looked around through the throng of shoppers and pedestrians, calling for his friend when he realized Kylan was gone from the street entirely. _Where the hell could he have gone?  _He thought. And that was when he spotted it on the corner. 

He blinked several times just to make sure he was seeing things correctly, as he bent down near the dirt floor and picked up a small, white persimmon flower. It was completely intact, no missing petals or anything. He spotted another one a few steps from the first, and this one made his stomach drop. It wasn't just that it was a persimmon flower in the middle of a busy japanese street, it was that this persimmon flower was coated in slight icy frost. These two things were enough to make any Beast in Blackwell County at least to be very, very careful about where they tread. Zachariah stood up slowly, and pocketed the small flower. He spotted a few others in a tiny trail leading back through the flowing crowd, and he made his way through each time picking up the flower, and stowing it away safely. It wasnt until he reached a darkened corner of the small town, that he began to find scraps of light blue fur along with these flowers. 

Rounding a final corner, halfway across where the team had met, he saw the last Beast he had ever wanted to see. Umbra stood at a staggering 6ft, and he wore an immaculate black suit, the same one as always. However, strapped around his waste was an awful contraption that he had built himself. It was a small cannister, constructed almost like a coffee pot, filled to the brim with a clear liquid and white persimmon flowers. There was a deadly nozzle and tube connected to this cannister, and an effecienct trigger for spraying. It looked very much like something you'd see in a toolshed for gardeners. That was all old news to Zach however, the most startling thing about the whole scene was the fact that Kylan was pinned to the side of a building, and Umbra's paw was keeping him there. He also had that very nozzle shoved horribly far down his throat. It was safe to say that Kylan wasnt alive, or at least Zach sure hoped he was after having met Umbra's invention first hand. 

The dark furred wolf turned his head ever so slightly in the direction of Zach, and if it weren't even more obvious who was standing in the alleyway with the body of his friend, the smile definitely confirmed it. Umbra's piercing red eyes glanced up at Zach's face, and his smile grew wider. 

"You never change, fox." He said simply. He nodded his head toward Kylan's figure. "I assume he is a friend of your's? I could smell something very familiar on him, and it reminded me too much of you." Despite being a terrifyingly large figure, Umbra's voice was not very deep. It had a soft cadence to it, almost friendly if you didn't know who was speaking. 

"What are you doing here...?"Zachariah asked, his voice almost a whisper. He couldn't really afford to break down and scream right about now, even though seeing Kylan dead because of this monster was certainly enough to make him want to do just that.

Umbra chuckled. "I came to visit you, obviously. But you weren't at that shabby old school." He finally released his paw from around Kylan's neck, leaving a horribly indented imprint around his fur. The nozzle stayed in place, however. "After you tried to escape from Blackwell, and run off to that school 'for educational purposes', I got a little lonely." Umbra sighed sadly. "You stopped visiting like you were supposed to. And that Rabbit has been nothing but a nuisance since you left."

Zach's ears stood up alarmingly, and Umbra laughed again. "What have you done this time?" Zach spoke through clenched teeth. 

"Nothing! Not a thing at all!" Umbra released the nozzle from Kylan's throat, and stepped back a bit. his hands held up in mock defense. "You know our deal, fox. I wouldn't harm a hair on your dear Peter, I just gave him a little visit is all. You know, he's very worried about where you are?" 

"I know." Zach answered.

"He's been trying to get it out of me for a few days, I guess he knows what I can do far better than you do." Zach grunted. He knew exactly what Umbra could do. The fact that Kylan got caught is proof enough. "So, we made a deal-"

"You bastard!" Zach cursed. 

"A test for an offering is usually how it goes, it's not at all a steep price."

"Like hell it isn't! Your little 'Experiments' are more than just tests, they last forever, you mutt!" Umbra's smile faltered, and Zach lost some of the heat behind his words. 

"I see you're still hung up on _your _offering, huh?" Umbra scoffed. "You have eternal life now, something only a god could achieve, what have you to be so mad about?" 

Zach took in a shaky breath. "What kind of deal did you make with Peter...?" 

Umbra shrugged. "It was a simple blood test. I just wanted a sample is all. I have never actually gotten my hands on a White Rabbit before, and seeing how he was the closest available one, and willing to participate, I jumped at the chance." He walked closer to Zach. "Your Rabbit is fine, he's not blessed with anything like you. Like I said: not a very steep price at all."

Zach let the breath he was holding out slowly, but he still couldn't completely relax. Not with Kylan dead, and Umbra here. He had to wonder why Peter would even want Umbra to find him, he at least thought he had a little more time before they all went back to America. 

"You can't believe he would be so quick to try and find you, right?" Umbra asked, tilting his head quizzically. "I can see it plain on your face. You really thought he would let you get this far without trying to go after you."

Zach grimaced. He made Peter sound like some kind of crazed stalker he owed. "That doesn't matter. What does matter is that you killed my friend." 

Umbra shrugged. "I suppose I got carried away when I grabbed him."

"You're gonna have to explain this to the others-" Umbra laughed, loud.

"_Explain? _You don't quite understand, fox. We are not staying here, though it may be a nice place to vacation. You're coming back with me  to see your Rabbit." 

Zach stepped back, out of the alleyway. "I'm not leaving yet. I can't just leave things like this! There are people I have to meet." 

"Well it sounds like you have a decision to make, though let me remind you that death is not an escape you can ever take." 

Zach mulled over his options for a few seconds, before coming up with a solution. "I'll make another deal with you." He stated. 

Umbra was in front of him in a blink of an eye, grinning excitedly. "_Another _one? After you complained so much with the first deal you made with me?" His smile had stretched painfully wide,  and Zach looked away, uncomfortable.

"You come with me to meet the others, and i'll let you do another experiment on me." Zach suggested.

"We have a deal." Umbra said immedietly. "I'll get you to these new friends of your's and when we wrap everything up, we'll head on back to America! Now, who else should I be looking for?"
.......................

(And then after this Umbra tracked the others down after some time, and they are now waiting outside where ever the rest of the team is)


----------



## pandepix (Jun 18, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Crysta looks back over her shoulder once she was finished sending the message out. "The whitepaw speakeasy was shot up. The three of us were the only survivors."



_Damn, _he thought, reading the message from across the table. _I'm not much of a survivor as I am a victim of circumstance, but I'll take it. _He leaned back in his chair and sighed, knowing he was now fully committed to helping, disposing himself for whatever lie ahead.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 18, 2019)

Snipe3553 said:


> Mark spoke with a bit of anger behind his voice “because someone special to me was there when it got snot up. So she’s dead” he then calmed himself down a bit “all I want to do is find the ones that are behind it and kill them”


“Not the only one bubba. Not the only one...”


Snipe3553 said:


> Mark lowered her voice and grunted “Yeah that works. When does she get back?” He asked pulling out a photo from his pocket. A small tear ran down his face as he put it back into his pocket.


Paul sighed and a tear also ran down his face. “I dunno... sometime this weekend I think. We’ll figure it out.”


----------



## Snipe3553 (Jun 18, 2019)

Mark looked at Paul and he found a chair to sit down in. He sighed and held his hands in his face “Alright” he just sat there thinking what he would have to do to have these people pay the blood them owed him.


----------



## Zenkiki (Jun 18, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> “Not the only one bubba. Not the only one...”
> 
> Paul sighed and a tear also ran down his face. “I dunno... sometime this weekend I think. We’ll figure it out.”


Sabrina looks at the kitsune. "So you want to come to America then you'll be working for me for a little while before I let you go."

Crysta looks at mark. "If you want to get revenge then give us a contact address and we can get you when she is back."


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jun 18, 2019)

"Yes ma'am I will work for you to the nest of my abilities", Akako nods at her new boss.


----------



## Zenkiki (Jun 18, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "Yes ma'am I will work for you to the nest of my abilities", Akako nods at her new boss.


She looks to James. "James you are in charge of keeping her in line until we get state side."


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jun 18, 2019)

Zachariah went up to the front desk of the hotel, and tried his best to ask to speak with Gabriello, or at least someone on the team.  The front desk lady sent a bellboy up to one of the rooms. They sat down on a nearby couch in the lobby. 

"You're gonna fess up about what you did to Kylan." Zach muttered under his breath. He couldn't imagine the guilt of everyone thinking he really was some kind off murderous asshole. 

Umbra chuckled, patting him on the head not too lightly. "Don't worry, fox. I can tell you want these 'friends' of yours to like you. So I will oblige this one time." he said.


----------



## Seph (Jun 18, 2019)

After seeing James go into Sabrina's room, Seph figured that his work here was done. He walked down to the elevator and rode it down to the first floor. Seph walked around for a while before finding himself a nice armchair to sit in. There were people sitting all around him, talking in Japanese. Seph tried to pick up anything interesting from the conversations, but he gave up after a few seconds. After a while of sitting, he found himself dozing off in the armchair. He layed his head back onto the chair and fell asleep.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 18, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> She looks to James. "James you are in charge of keeping her in line until we get state side."


James nodded and looked back to the kitsune. “Yes ma’am. I’ll be on that on the flight home.” He gave a smile then stood up. “In that case, I think yalls little conversation is done.” He headed to the door and opened it for Sab. “After you ma’am.” Once she walked out, he looked back to Akako. “Have a good day Akako. I’ll call when we are getting ready to leave.” He shut the door and walked out behind Sab as they went to the elevator. “What did you think about her ma’am?”


----------



## Zenkiki (Jun 18, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James nodded and looked back to the kitsune. “Yes ma’am. I’ll be on that on the flight home.” He gave a smile then stood up. “In that case, I think yalls little conversation is done.” He headed to the door and opened it for Sab. “After you ma’am.” Once she walked out, he looked back to Akako. “Have a good day Akako. I’ll call when we are getting ready to leave.” He shut the door and walked out behind Sab as they went to the elevator. “What did you think about her ma’am?”


She stood up and walked out the door as he opened it for her. Wanting to keep some opinions to herself she didnt say anything until they got to the elevator where the elevator boy was and then tipped him another hundred yen. "She seems erratic and too young. She is definitely not fit for this line of duty we are in so if we are going to keep her we will have to give her some sort of safe job like you said."


----------



## Snipe3553 (Jun 18, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina looks at the kitsune. "So you want to come to America then you'll be working for me for a little while before I let you go."
> 
> Crysta looks at mark. "If you want to get revenge then give us a contact address and we can get you when she is back."



Mark took a pen out and ripped a piece of his newspaper off and wrote down his address and placed the paper on the counter next to him “contact me as soon as possible” he then turned around and walked off going home


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jun 18, 2019)

She smiled and waved them out the door. Excitably jumping onto the couch in the corner and thought of the trip to the states. "Gotta make Ms Sabrina proud", Akako stated, "I won't let them down".


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 18, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> She stood up and walked out the door as he opened it for her. Wanting to keep some opinions to herself she didnt say anything until they got to the elevator where the elevator boy was and then tipped him another hundred yen. "She seems erratic and too young. She is definitely not fit for this line of duty we are in so if we are going to keep her we will have to give her some sort of safe job like you said."


As they stepped into the elevator he waited to speak until the doors closed. “That’s what I thought. Probably an errand girl or an entertainer for the speakeasy.” He got the elevator boy to send them to the seventh floor instead of the ninth. “May I have a word with you in my room ma’am? I have something to speak about that I’d like to be only heard by you.”


----------



## Zenkiki (Jun 18, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> As they stepped into the elevator he waited to speak until the doors closed. “That’s what I thought. Probably an errand girl or an entertainer for the speakeasy.” He got the elevator boy to send them to the seventh floor instead of the ninth. “May I have a word with you in my room ma’am? I have something to speak about that I’d like to be only heard by you.”


She looked at James when he said seventh floor but once he explained it she eased up. "Alright in game. I'm sure the girls aren't doing anything too bad to Gabriello."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 18, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> She looked at James when he said seventh floor but once he explained it she eased up. "Alright in game. I'm sure the girls aren't doing anything too bad to Gabriello."


James have a nod as he took Sabrina to his room. He opened up the door and let her inside before following her in and shutting the door. He let her sit on the single bed while he sat in the office chair by the desk. He cleared his throughly before looking to her with a solemn look. 
“Ma’am, I have reasons to believe Jack is an informant for MS23.”


----------



## Zenkiki (Jun 18, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James have a nod as he took Sabrina to his room. He opened up the door and let her inside before following her in and shutting the door. He let her sit on the single bed while he sat in the office chair by the desk. He cleared his throughly before looking to her with a solemn look.
> “Ma’am, I have reasons to believe Jack is an informant for MS23.”


She rolls her eyes and sighs a bit when James told her what he wanted. Gab had already told her this and so this was all old news. "That isnt new news."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 18, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> She rolls her eyes and sighs a bit when James told her what he wanted. Gab had already told her this and so this was all old news. "That isnt new news."


He was slightly surprised and ashamed off himself. He looked down for a moment before looking back up to her.
“Oh... in that case I apologize for wasting your time.” 
As he got up to open the door for her, there was a knock on the door. He looked out the peephole and saw it was a bellboy. He cracked the door open and looked down at the young deer. 
“Yes?”
(@Liseran Thistle )


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jun 18, 2019)

""Sorry to bother you sir, but you have two visitors waiting to meet you and the rest of your company." The bellboy responded curtly. "A Fox and a very large wolf. They say they're aquaintences of yours."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 18, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> ""Sorry to bother you sir, but you have two visitors waiting to meet you and rest of your company." The bellboy responded curtly. "A Fox and a very large wolf. They say they're aquaintences of yours."


“I will be down shortly.”
He shut the door and looked to Sab. “Bellboy says we have company. A fox and a wolf, claim to know us.” He quickly grabbed his pinstripe suit and went into the bathroom to change, dropping his dirty uniform to the floor. He came back out and put his shoulder holster on, then tucked the .45 pistol inside. He tugged on his jacket before opening the door. “I’ll lead the way down ma’am... just in case they’re lying.”


----------



## Zenkiki (Jun 19, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> “I will be down shortly.”
> He shut the door and looked to Sab. “Bellboy says we have company. A fox and a wolf, claim to know us.” He quickly grabbed his pinstripe suit and went into the bathroom to change, dropping his dirty uniform to the floor. He came back out and put his shoulder holster on, then tucked the .45 pistol inside. He tugged on his jacket before opening the door. “I’ll lead the way down ma’am... just in case they’re lying.”


Sabrina watched the door carefully as James talked to the deer and puts her hand into her jacket, wrapping her hand around the pistol she kept close. She slides the cover back and then back forward again soundlessly. Once he shut the door and cane back she let up on the gun and then nodded to him when he said they had company. "A large wolf and a fox? That sounds like Wulf and his hostage."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 19, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina watched the door carefully as James talked to the deer and puts her hand into her jacket, wrapping her hand around the pistol she kept close. She slides the cover back and then back forward again soundlessly. Once he shut the door and cane back she let up on the gun and then nodded to him when he said they had company. "A large wolf and a fox? That sounds like Wulf and his hostage."


James walked outside and went to the elevator. He got the elevator boy to send them to the ground floor. Once the doors shut he looked to Sab and shook his head. “I dunno. I would hope so. Zach and Kylan have been MIA for a few days. Maybe Kylan cane back... but I dunno.” Once the doors opened, he walked ahead of Sab and saw the one animal he didn’t want to see. Zach and an ominous looking black wolf were sitting in the lobby. He clenched his jaw and walked ahead. He came to Zach sitting in his chair and spoke through gritted teeth.
“Well well, look who it is? You’ve been missing for the entire mission Zach.”
(@Liseran Thistle )


----------



## Zenkiki (Jun 19, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James walked outside and went to the elevator. He got the elevator boy to send them to the ground floor. Once the doors shut he looked to Sab and shook his head. “I dunno. I would hope so. Zach and Kylan have been MIA for a few days. Maybe Kylan cane back... but I dunno.” Once the doors opened, he walked ahead of Sab and saw the one animal he didn’t want to see. Zach and an ominous looking black wolf were sitting in the lobby. He clenched his jaw and walked ahead. He came to Zach sitting in his chair and spoke through gritted teeth.
> “Well well, look who it is? You’ve been missing for the entire mission Zach.”
> (@Liseran Thistle )


Seeing it wasnt wulf she tenses up just a bit and let's out a small breath as she is pleased that she had prepared her pistol just incase this is a bad situation.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jun 20, 2019)

Zach groans internally, wondering why James of all people had to be the one he saw first. "Yeah I know, and trust me, it wasn't really my intention at all."

"It *really* wasn't." Umbra spoke up. "I'm just here so there are no misunderstandings for the fox, as I can already tell you all aren't that close to him as I thought." 

"It's a very long and complicated story." Zachariah sighed. "One I ought to just come clean about right now."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 20, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Zach groans internally, wondering why James of all people had to be the one he saw first. "Yeah I know, and trust me, it wasn't really my intention at all."
> 
> "It *really* wasn't." Umbra spoke up. "I'm just here so there are no misunderstandings for the fox, as I can already tell you all aren't that close to him as I thought."
> 
> "It's a very long and complicated story." Zachariah sighed. "One I ought to just come clean about right now."


James crosses his arms as he looked the fox over with disgust. “Sure coulda used a damn medic who didn’t go MIA.” He looked to the large black wolf and just let off a huff. “Lemme guess: y’all been fuckin’ around for the last day? That why BOTH medics went missing? Not too complicated of a story, just a lousy excuse to not show up.” He pushed his jacket back to show the holstered weapon. “There’s no misunderstanding about it... deserter.”


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jun 20, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James crosses his arms as he looked the fox over with disgust. “Sure coulda used a damn medic who didn’t go MIA.” He looked to the large black wolf and just let off a huff. “Lemme guess: y’all been fuckin’ around for the last day? That why BOTH medics went missing? Not too complicated of a story, just a lousy excuse to not show up.” He pushed his jacket back to show the holstered weapon. “There’s no misunderstanding about it... deserter.”



"I didn't desert anyone! Me and Kylan were looking for a boat-"

"And I had stopped one of them permanently before they could find one." Umbra put a heavy paw on Zach's shoulder. "Make no mistake about it, the fox here is being very honest right about now. I was looking for him, found his friend instead, and got a little too handsy with him." With every word Umbra seemed to squeeze Zach's shoulder harder. "Out of courtesy, I'll at least admit what I've done. It wouldn't be very nice to just leave *him* to deal with all of your anger, I am nothing if not a fair Beast when it comes to my own actions." He hummed. "I understand that there seems to be some kind of...organization going on in this little hotel. How about we make a trade? A Fox for a Wolf?"

Zach wanted to throw up at that moment, because making any deals with Umbra was never a good idea, even if one were an experienced member of a mafia. He didn't like where this was headed.


----------



## Zenkiki (Jun 20, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> "I didn't desert anyone! Me and Kylan were looking for a boat-"
> 
> "And I had stopped one of them permanently before they could find one." Umbra put a heavy paw on Zach's shoulder. "Make no mistake about it, the fox here is being very honest right about now. I was looking for him, found his friend instead, and got a little too handsy with him." With every word Umbra seemed to squeeze Zach's shoulder harder. "Out of courtesy, I'll at least admit what I've done. It wouldn't be very nice to just leave *him* to deal with all of your anger, I am nothing if not a fair Beast when it comes to my own actions." He hummed. "I understand that there seems to be some kind of...organization going on in this little hotel. How about we make a trade? A Fox for a Wolf?"
> 
> Zach wanted to throw up at that moment, because making any deals with Umbra was never a good idea, even if one were an experienced member of a mafia. He didn't like where this was headed.


Sabrina spoke up to stop James from making it worse than it already was. "What do you mean a fox for a wolf? Where is he and why should we let you in? You are a no name to me so I have no information about nor do I know why you help us and if you do help us, how much you would actually do for me. I need to protect many people how can I do that when I have another unknown to deal with? Give me some insurance you will be useful and we can work something out."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 20, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> "I didn't desert anyone! Me and Kylan were looking for a boat-"
> 
> "And I had stopped one of them permanently before they could find one." Umbra put a heavy paw on Zach's shoulder. "Make no mistake about it, the fox here is being very honest right about now. I was looking for him, found his friend instead, and got a little too handsy with him." With every word Umbra seemed to squeeze Zach's shoulder harder. "Out of courtesy, I'll at least admit what I've done. It wouldn't be very nice to just leave *him* to deal with all of your anger, I am nothing if not a fair Beast when it comes to my own actions." He hummed. "I understand that there seems to be some kind of...organization going on in this little hotel. How about we make a trade? A Fox for a Wolf?"
> 
> Zach wanted to throw up at that moment, because making any deals with Umbra was never a good idea, even if one were an experienced member of a mafia. He didn't like where this was headed.





Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina spoke up to stop James from making it worse than it already was. "What do you mean a fox for a wolf? Where is he and why should we let you in? You are a no name to me so I have no information about nor do I know why you help us and if you do help us, how much you would actually do for me. I need to protect many people how can I do that when I have another unknown to deal with? Give me some insurance you will be useful and we can work something out."


James’ anger grew by the second and he was about to retort before Sab stepped in. He just folded his arms back on his chest and listened to Sab and the wolf.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jun 20, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina spoke up to stop James from making it worse than it already was. "What do you mean a fox for a wolf? Where is he and why should we let you in? You are a no name to me so I have no information about nor do I know why you help us and if you do help us, how much you would actually do for me. I need to protect many people how can I do that when I have another unknown to deal with? Give me some insurance you will be useful and we can work something out."



Umbra smiled. "I'm glad you're so willing to talk things out like this." He said, happily. "My name is Umbra Blackwell, I'm a retired Chemist of 25 years, but a very experienced and knowledgeable Toxicologist. I study poisons and other deadly toxins that harm the body. Us working together is extremely beneficial if you think about it. I'll provide you with extremely deadly and effecient poisons so you won't have to waste all these bulletson riff raff, and you can bring me along so I can find more patients to examine."

"Examine is a light word for what you do..." Zach muttered, but Umbra merely waited for Sabrina's response.


----------



## Zenkiki (Jun 20, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Umbra smiled. "I'm glad you're so willing to talk things out like this." He said, happily. "My name is Umbra Blackwell, I'm a retired Chemist of 25 years, but a very experienced and knowledgeable Toxicologist. I study poisons and other deadly toxins that harm the body. Us working together is extremely beneficial if you think about it. I'll provide you with extremely deadly and effecient poisons so you won't have to waste all these bulletson riff raff, and you can bring me along so I can find more patients to examine."
> 
> "Examine is a light word for what you do..." Zach muttered, but Umbra merely waited for Sabrina's response.


She thinks about it and did kinda like the thought of killing easier. "What do you consider effective and what kind of experiments do you do? You will not beable to experiment on anyone but those I say you can. If you come with us you can use the bastards from Ms23 all you want, but do keep it controlled, I dont need the cops coming after me."


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jun 20, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> She thinks about it and did kinda like the thought of killing easier. "What do you consider effective and what kind of experiments do you do? You will not beable to experiment on anyone but those I say you can. If you come with us you can use the bastards from Ms23 all you want, but do keep it controlled, I dont need the cops coming after me."



"I understand completely. I spent most of my time as a chemist working for the U.S military you know, trying to combat the effects of poison gas. Personally, if you want to bring down a whole room full of people with lots of guns in an instant, I'd suggest oleander. For a start, it's got a very pleasant smell so anyone who sniffs it first won't really be all that alarmed by it's presence, and secondly I know how to make it so the plants natural toxin acts fast, rather than slow." Umbra explained in detail his experience with different plants, and natural poisons. "Though Oleander is extremely toxic to the touch, if you have a mask of some kind, it'll be extremely easy to deploy in a room full of armed Beasts."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 20, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> "I understand completely. I spent most of my time as a chemist working for the U.S military you know, trying to combat the effects of poison gas. Personally, if you want to bring down a whole room full of people with lots of guns in an instant, I'd suggest oleander. For a start, it's got a very pleasant smell so anyone who sniffs it first won't really be all that alarmed by it's presence, and secondly I know how to make it so the plants natural toxin acts fast, rather than slow." Umbra explained in detail his experience with different plants, and natural poisons. "Though Oleander is extremely toxic to the touch, if you have a mask of some kind, it'll be extremely easy to deploy in a room full of armed Beasts."


“You know, I was bettin’ that you worked for a world power in the Great War.” He shifted his weight and looked at him. “I bet I threw some of the gas grenades you came up with. Pretty helpful in the trenches.”


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jun 20, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> “You know, I was bettin’ that you worked for a world power in the Great War.” He shifted his weight and looked at him. “I bet I threw some of the gas grenades you came up with. Pretty helpful in the trenches.”



I'm glad you think so, though it wasn't my best work. I wasn't allowed to use certain chemicals back then for...legal reasons. But here, it might as well be open season. I'd be more than willing to help you with your cause, if you'll have me that is."


----------



## Zenkiki (Jun 20, 2019)

Sabrina looks over to James to see his reaction and what he said. "James. Is he worthwhile? You seen the gas so is it worthwhile to have someone who can make it?"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 20, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> ”I'm glad you think so, though it wasn't my best work. I wasn't allowed to use certain chemicals back then for...legal reasons. But here, it might as well be open season. I'd be more than willing to help you with your cause, if you'll have me that is."





Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina looks over to James to see his reaction and what he said. "James. Is he worthwhile? You seen the gas so is it worthwhile to have someone who can make it?"


James scratched his chin and thought a bit. The way the wolf made him a bit uneasy... but he had indirectly helped him on the frontlines. “From what I know we made the most toxic gas in the war, second to the Germans. We would need to go to surplus stores and buy masks for everyone... but in all honesty it sounds like a good idea. Save money on ammo, have a gas trooper... I like it.” He looked to Sab and nodded. “A chemist would be worthwhile.”


----------



## Zenkiki (Jun 20, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James scratched his chin and thought a bit. The way the wolf made him a bit uneasy... but he had indirectly helped him on the frontlines. “From what I know we made the most toxic gas in the war, second to the Germans. We would need to go to surplus stores and buy masks for everyone... but in all honesty it sounds like a good idea. Save money on ammo, have a gas trooper... I like it.” He looked to Sab and nodded. “A chemist would be worthwhile.”


She looks at him and nods, "alright then it is settled. Once we get stateside we can get you a building where you can grow whatever you need. As for gear, yeah we will need to go get some. You will have experiments to work on whenever we get some gang members. Welcome aboard Umbra, I hope you prove to be a valuable asset."


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jun 20, 2019)

Zach couldn't believe what he was hearing. Umbra was the last person he wanted around the mafia, and he had to wonder why everyone just casually brushed aside him murdering Kylan._ I guess Umbra was right when he said this was a trade. A fox for another Wolf, huh?_

"Well it looks like you've got two wolves to your team now, I guess." Zach spoke, though at the moment he really did feel like he had to choke the words out.


----------



## Zenkiki (Jun 20, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Zach couldn't believe what he was hearing. Umbra was the last person he wanted around the mafia, and he had to wonder why everyone just casually brushed aside him murdering Kylan._ I guess Umbra was right when he said this was a trade. A fox for another Wolf, huh?_
> 
> "Well it looks like you've got two wolves to your team now, I guess." Zach spoke, though at the moment he really did feel like he had to choke the words out.


She looks to Zachariah. "You want to have a private talk? You seem worried and I dont know why. As for Umbra, get a room here for two nights and then we are leaving once Wulf gets back."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 20, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> She looks at him and nods, "alright then it is settled. Once we get stateside we can get you a building where you can grow whatever you need. As for gear, yeah we will need to go get some. You will have experiments to work on whenever we get some gang members. Welcome aboard Umbra, I hope you prove to be a valuable asset."


James smiles and gave a nod before the shocking thought slammed into his mind. _“Wait a second... he said he got to handsy with the fox... did he murder Kylan?!? Welp, already made a deal with him, might as well be furs of our word. That’s a shame, but I guess it comes with the job.” _He saw Sab and Zach talking and nodded. “Gentlemen, I will see you later. I’m gonna get a nap... it’s been a long day. Got out of the hospital, taught Seph how to shoot, got a cast away. I’ll probably be out and about this afternoon if y’all need me.” He turned away and headed off to the elevator. He went up to his room and went inside, locking the door and sighing. He took his uniform and folded it up, wrinkling his nose at the stench of dried blood and sweat. He sat it aside and stripped down to his boxers. He crawled in the bed and rubbed his face. “I wonder how the boys back home are doing? Can’t wait to see them again.” He snuggled under the sheets and curled into a ball, falling asleep almost instantly.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jun 20, 2019)

Zachariah could only nod, as Umbra left to go check himself in. "I think a talk is needed." he told her. He couldn't believe he let Umbra dupe him like this. The only thing worse than Umbra experimenting on his friends, was Umbra experimenting on random people. He really wondered if Sabrina or someone else on the team could keep a close eye on him, because the minute he finds a way, Umbra will get his hands on someone sooner or later. 

Umbra on the other hand was a bit enthralled with the new accomadations he found himself in. He didn't pack anything he really needed for Poison brewing, but he did have his one kettle of Persimmon that he used on the oth fox.


----------



## Zenkiki (Jun 20, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Zachariah could only nod, as Umbra left to go check himself in. "I think a talk is needed." he told her. He couldn't believe he let Umbra dupe him like this. The only thing worse than Umbra experimenting on his friends, was Umbra experimenting on random people. He really wondered if Sabrina or someone else on the team could keep a close eye on him, because the minute he finds a way, Umbra will get his hands on someone sooner or later.
> 
> Umbra on the other hand was a bit enthralled with the new accomadations he found himself in. He didn't pack anything he really needed for Poison brewing, but he did have his one kettle of Persimmon that he used on the oth fox.


Sabrina nodded to him. "Alright we can talk on the plane or in my room if you need to talk right now, which it better be important if it is right now. I have some stuff I need to read."


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jun 21, 2019)

Zach just nodded and decided he'd follow Sabrina to her room to talk to her about Umbra. He couldn't really shake the feeling that Umbra was going to try and do some awful stuff to a whole lot of people, and he didn't think there would be a leash strong enough to hold a mutt like him back.


----------



## Zenkiki (Jun 21, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Zach just nodded and decided he'd follow Sabrina to her room to talk to her about Umbra. He couldn't really shake the feeling that Umbra was going to try and do some awful stuff to a whole lot of people, and he didn't think there would be a leash strong enough to hold a mutt like him back.



Sabrina walks with him up to her room where they would be away from everyone else. She opens the door and there is Gabriello with the four girls still playing. Sabrina smiles at tiger who waves at her and then slipped into the back room. "Alright what is it Zach?"


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jun 21, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina walks with him up to her room where they would be away from everyone else. She opens the door and there is Gabriello with the four girls still playing. Sabrina smiles at tiger who waves at her and then slipped into the back room. "Alright what is it Zach?"



Zach sighed, his ears twitching in irritation a bit. "I know you're a dangerous mafia boss, and you've probably killed a whole bunch of suckers, but as someone whose seen the things Umbra can do by himself when he's left alone with someone, I have to wonder if letting him join is really the safest option." He spoke. "I don't mean any disrespect when I say this, I mean I'm not an idiot you're all scary as hell in my book, but I've only ever known one person in my whole life whose been able to keep a guy like him check, and he's halfway across the ocean. I'm not gonna throw a hissy fit and ask you to remove him from the team, because I already know it's not gonna happen. I just hope you and James made the right call there, and that you know what your getting into."


----------



## Zenkiki (Jun 21, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Zach sighed, his ears twitching in irritation a bit. "I know you're a dangerous mafia boss, and you've probably killed a whole bunch of suckers, but as someone whose seen the things Umbra can do by himself when he's left alone with someone, I have to wonder if letting him join is really the safest option." He spoke. "I don't mean any disrespect when I say this, I mean I'm not an idiot you're all scary as hell in my book, but I've only ever known one person in my whole life whose been able to keep a guy like him check, and he's halfway across the ocean. I'm not gonna throw a hissy fit and ask you to remove him from the team, because I already know it's not gonna happen. I just hope you and James made the right call there, and that you know what your getting into."


She looks at him. "There is so much potential with him on the team. I dont know what kinds of experiments he does, but he said he will keep it mostly legal so I'll watch him for a bit until I have faith in him. If we can kill ms23 faster then we can save more innocent people and I can take control of more businesses. If he steps out of bounds then Wulf and I will deal with him. What kind if experiments has he done that is scaring you so much?"


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jun 21, 2019)

Zach gives a bitter laugh. "What kind of experiments? You mean besides the fact that he ruined my life with one? I can't die, and I already know you're aware of that, but I don't think anyone quite understands what I mean when I say that." He said. "Sure, never being able to die sounds like a really helpful skill, until you reach 90 and your heart won't fail to end it all. There will come a point in my life when I will really just be stuck in a permanent stasis of dying over and over again, and there won't be anything anyone can really do about it. Eventually, I'll just outlive everyone I ever knew in life, and then what? What's someone supposed to do when they're that old, and always on death's door?" He shook his head, tired. "And I'm not just the only freakshow Umbra's managaed to make in his time on this Earth. There's a whole town of folks trapped under his paws, and there's nothing anyone but one Beast can do to make sure he doesn't take all of us. I reckon the only reason he even wanted to come join your little coalition against MS23 is because he's running out of test subjects back at Blackwell, and kidnapping Beasts from other counties just isn't his style." All that shit about wanting to help you that he spouted earlier ain't nothing but a cover for trying to get his paws on some more 'patients'. Umbra's only cared about one thing, and it ain't anything close to money or justice. He just wants to further his 'research', or whatever the hell that is. And he don't care whose life he has to ruin to get there." 

Zach stood up slowly. "I know you already said that this type of job takes a lot of lives, but when I saw him over Kylan's body the only thing I could think of was how stupid I was for trying to leave Blackwell in the first place. Leaving only meant other Beasts get a taste of what I've known for all these years, and I can't help but think it's my fault."


----------



## Zenkiki (Jun 21, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Zach gives a bitter laugh. "What kind of experiments? You mean besides the fact that he ruined my life with one? I can't die, and I already know you're aware of that, but I don't think anyone quite understands what I mean when I say that." He said. "Sure, never being able to die sounds like a really helpful skill, until you reach 90 and your heart won't fail to end it all. There will come a point in my life when I will really just be stuck in a permanent stasis of dying over and over again, and there won't be anything anyone can really do about it. Eventually, I'll just outlive everyone I ever knew in life, and then what? What's someone supposed to do when they're that old, and always on death's door?" He shook his head, tired. "And I'm not just the only freakshow Umbra's managaed to make in his time on this Earth. There's a whole town of folks trapped under his paws, and there's nothing anyone but one Beast can do to make sure he doesn't take all of us. I reckon the only reason he even wanted to come join your little coalition against MS23 is because he's running out of test subjects back at Blackwell, and kidnapping Beasts from other counties just isn't his style." All that shit about wanting to help you that he spouted earlier ain't nothing but a cover for trying to get his paws on some more 'patients'. Umbra's only cared about one thing, and it ain't anything close to money or justice. He just wants to further his 'research', or whatever the hell that is. And he don't care whose life he has to ruin to get there."
> 
> Zach stood up slowly. "I know you already said that this type of job takes a lot of lives, but when I saw him over Kylan's body the only thing I could think of was how stupid I was for trying to leave Blackwell in the first place. Leaving only meant other Beasts get a taste of what I've known for all these years, and I can't help but think it's my fault."


She looks at Zach, "So what do you suggest that I do? I already brought him in and he has his place. I am not going to just back down on the support here."


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jun 21, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> She looks at Zach, "So what do you suggest that I do? I already brought him in and he has his place. I am not going to just back down on the support here."



"I know you're not, there ain't a Beast alive that could tell you what to do. My best bet? Keep him busy, very busy. If he starts to get bored around his latest interest he'll try to find some way to entertain himself, and that's not an outcome either of us want." Zach said. "I think it was good of you to offer him up all those MS23 guys, at least he'll have someone to do his sick shit on, and I guess I won't feel too bad if the Beast he's got his clutches on is a real shit stain. I am just worried he'll try to slip away and find an innocent to experiment on, knowing what he did to Kylan. I'd try to keep an eye on him, but there's not much I could do myself if he decided to go ahead and do something cruel. Having someone his own size watch him from the sidelines would be a good bet, and after all we do have two wolves now. Maybe Wulf can watch Umbra when he gets back finally to make sure he doesn't step out of line." But again, I won't tell you what to do. It's your gang at the end of the day. I'm just the medic, after all, but I thought I'd give you a heads up on how Umbra really is."


----------



## Zenkiki (Jun 21, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> "I know you're not, there ain't a Beast alive that could tell you what to do. My best bet? Keep him busy, very busy. If he starts to get bored around his latest interest he'll try to find some way to entertain himself, and that's not an outcome either of us want." Zach said. "I think it was good of you to offer him up all those MS23 guys, at least he'll have someone to do his sick shit on, and I guess I won't feel too bad if the Beast he's got his clutches on is a real shit stain. I am just worried he'll try to slip away and find an innocent to experiment on, knowing what he did to Kylan. I'd try to keep an eye on him, but there's not much I could do myself if he decided to go ahead and do something cruel. Having someone his own size watch him from the sidelines would be a good bet, and after all we do have two wolves now. Maybe Wulf can watch Umbra when he gets back finally to make sure he doesn't step out of line." But again, I won't tell you what to do. It's your gang at the end of the day. I'm just the medic, after all, but I thought I'd give you a heads up on how Umbra really is."


Sabrina smiles and puts her paw on his shoulder to try and comfort him. "You giving me a warning of him is good. It gave me an idea that he can be... difficult, and so I will have Wulf or maybe Gabriello watch him with me. I will ensure he only tests on the gang members so there will not be an issue later. If he does break a rule he will pay for it. Let's let him have his fun on those that deserve it. Thanks for the warning Zach. I know we see you as lazy and a coward since you werent at the ship with us, but this does help a bit. I'm forgiving, but I am brutal when it comes to betrayal."


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jun 21, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina smiles and puts her paw on his shoulder to try and comfort him. "You giving me a warning of him is good. It gave me an idea that he can be... difficult, and so I will have Wulf or maybe Gabriello watch him with me. I will ensure he only tests on the gang members so there will not be an issue later. If he does break a rule he will pay for it. Let's let him have his fun on those that deserve it. Thanks for the warning Zach. I know we see you as lazy and a coward since you werent at the ship with us, but this does help a bit. I'm forgiving, but I am brutal when it comes to betrayal."



Zach shurgged. "Well it wouldn't be the first time I was late helping folks. Let's just hope their aren't any other homocidal maniacs waiting to stall me for time."


----------



## Zenkiki (Jun 21, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Zach shurgged. "Well it wouldn't be the first time I was late helping folks. Let's just hope their aren't any other homocidal maniacs waiting to stall me for time."


She nods, "We can all agree on that." She stood up and then walked out the door into the main room. She rubbed the chimp's head and then sat down waiting for something to need her attention and while she waited she read the journal she found on the ship. After a hour the deer bell boy knocked on the door and she opened it for him. He held a small note in his hands, handed it to her then bowed and left. She read the message and growls angry at what was sent in by Crysta. She storms down to James' room and banged on the door.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 21, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> She nods, "We can all agree on that." She stood up and then walked out the door into the main room. She rubbed the chimp's head and then sat down waiting for something to need her attention and while she waited she read the journal she found on the ship. After a hour the deer bell boy knocked on the door and she opened it for him. He held a small note in his hands, handed it to her then bowed and left. She read the message and growls angry at what was sent in by Crysta. She storms down to James' room and banged on the door.


A couple of hours after James had went to sleep, he was awaken by a very loud banging on the door. He threw on a pair of suit pants and stumbled to the door.
“I’m comin I’m comin!” He looked out the peephole to see Sab with a angry fire in her eyes. “Oh shit.” He cracked the door open to see her. “Yes ma’am? Is there something you need?”


----------



## Zenkiki (Jun 21, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> A couple of hours after James had went to sleep, he was awaken by a very loud banging on the door. He threw on a pair of suit pants and stumbled to the door.
> “I’m comin I’m comin!” He looked out the peephole to see Sab with a angry fire in her eyes. “Oh shit.” He cracked the door open to see her. “Yes ma’am? Is there something you need?”


She glares at him and hands him the note. "It seems we have a lot more work to do. Go get the others and round them up to my room. Wulf should be back by now."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 21, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> She glares at him and hands him the note. "It seems we have a lot more work to do. Go get the others and round them up to my room. Wulf should be back by now."


At that very moment, the same deer bellboy cane to him and handed a telegraph, postmarked from Chicago. He suspiciously took both of them, then looked back up to Sab.
“Yes ma’am. I will go get them once I read these.” He shut the door and went to the desk. He read Crysta’s first.


Zenkiki said:


> 'W.Q.S.,
> The bar was raided and everyone except me, Reggie, and one of Jame's cousins was killed. The guy that came in was dressed up in a tux and took the police cheif with him to your office. They are after you. They found your journal."


“What...? E-everyone? No... tell me they both survived... Lord please!!”
He quickly fumbled to open the second envelope from Paul and read it fervently.


Captain TrashPanda said:


> “James,
> This is Paul back in Chicago. No easy way to say this but the speakeasy was attacked. Mark tried saving a girls life but was killed by the attacking gang. He is buried in the front yard. I will pack his things. I am so so sorry. He died doing the right thing though, he tried to save someone’s life. We cannot have a funeral because y’all won’t be back soon. He is in a better place. See you stateside at the airport. I’ll be there.”


He read it and shakily began to sob. He put it down and began to weep. He screamed in agony and pain as he realized that his cousin was killed in a gang related incident. He pounded his fist on the desk and gnashed his teeth in sheer rage. He began to feel the way he did back in the war, a way he hadn’t felt for five years. He was now consumed with one objective in mind: kill the fur who he believed told MS23 they were leaving the country... Jack.
Quickly, he got dressed and wiped his face. He stormed down the stairs instead of taking the elevator and found @Seph sleeping in the lobby. He shook him awake and spoke through gritted teeth once he woke up.
“Get your ass to Sabrina’s room, now.”
He then took the elevator to the sixth floor and ran to Akako’s (@GrimnCoyote ) room. He banged on the door quickly and angrily shifted himself from side to side waiting for her to open the door.


----------



## Zenkiki (Jun 21, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> At that very moment, the same deer bellboy cane to him and handed a telegraph, postmarked from Chicago. He suspiciously took both of them, then looked back up to Sab.
> “Yes ma’am. I will go get them once I read these.” He shut the door and went to the desk. He read Crysta’s first.


Sabrina then went back upstairs and quickly put the girls in the back room and yanked Jax out of the closet and tossed him to the ground in the middle of the cushions. Sabrina looks up at Gabriello with a dark fire in her eyes since her entire workforce at the speakeasy was killed by someone.  "He moves shoot him. Jack comes in and touches Jax, shoot both of them."


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jun 21, 2019)

Zachariah walked out of the room, and decided he'd try and find where Umbra went before his worst fears were confirmed. Luckily, the wolf found him first.

"Ah there you are, fox! I see you and the boss are done gossipping behind my back." He giggled. "Let me guess, you've told her what a big bad wolf I am, and you want me out of here, right?" He tilted his head to the side.

Zach scoffed. "'Course not. I said you were an insufferable bastard who liked hurting others, and she shrugged her shoulders and said 'fine by me.'"

Umbra laughed loudly. "Immortality has made you bold, fox."

As they walked, they noticed a very angry James storm pass without a word to either of them. "What's up with soldier boy? He looked like he was ready to murder someone." Zach muttered. 

Umbra began to follow James, "Let's just see where things go then, perhaps something interesting happening." Umbra hummed to himself. Zach relunctantly agreed to follow him, hoping maybe the world hadn't gone completely south while he was away.


----------



## Seph (Jun 21, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> At that very moment, the same deer bellboy cane to him and handed a telegraph, postmarked from Chicago. He suspiciously took both of them, then looked back up to Sab.
> “Yes ma’am. I will go get them once I read these.” He shut the door and went to the desk. He read Crysta’s first.
> 
> “What...? E-everyone? No... tell me they both survived... Lord please!!”
> ...


Seph was sleeping peacefully when he was shaken awake. James told him to go to Sabrina's room, more anger in his voice than Seph had ever heard. James stormed off and left Seph sitting there, wondering what just happened. "Huh." Seph said as he got up. "I was just sleeping, what'd I do?" Seph asked himself as he slowly walked towards the elevator. He eventually reached the elevator and went up to the floor where her room was. He walked down the hall until he found her room and knocked on the door.


----------



## Zenkiki (Jun 21, 2019)

Seph said:


> Seph was sleeping peacefully when he was shaken awake. James told him to go to Sabrina's room, more anger in his voice than Seph had ever heard. James stormed off and left Seph sitting there, wondering what just happened. "Huh." Seph said as he got up. "I was just sleeping, what'd I do?" Seph asked himself as he slowly walked towards the elevator. He eventually reached the elevator and went up to the floor where her room was. He walked down the hall until he found her room and knocked on the door.


Sabrina left Jax to go get the door when she heard the door knock and opened it. She grows at him while pointing over to the meeting are.  "Sit"


----------



## Seph (Jun 21, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina left Jax to go get the door when she heard the door knock and opened it. She grows at him while pointing over to the meeting are.  "Sit"


Seph nodded and walked in, he kept his mouth shut because she already looked mad enough. He sat down in a chair and looked over at Sabrina.. He considered asking what was wrong but figured that wouldn't be the best idea, given both her and James's mood.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jun 21, 2019)

"Huh what is it Mr Jackson, is everthing alright", she looked like she'd been napping until she was suddenly awoken.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 21, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "Huh what is it Mr Jackson, is everthing alright", she looked like she'd been napping until she was suddenly awoken.


“No, everything is NOT alright. Get dressed in something decent and follow me. Now.” The anger and heat in his voice could be seen, his eyes ablaze in rage.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jun 21, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> “No, everything is NOT alright. Get dressed in something decent and follow me. Now.” The anger and heat in his voice could be seen, his eyes ablaze in rage.



Akako jumped back slightly an closed the door again. A couple moments later she reimerged wearing a dress left behind by the previous person who stayed in the room. "Yes sir", her eyes avoided his as to not enrage him in anyway.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 21, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> Akako jumped back slightly an closed the door again. A couple moments later she reimerged wearing a dress left behind by the previous person who stayed in the room. "Yes sir", her eyes avoided his as to not enrage him in anyway.


He took Akako and led her up the stairs three floors up. He went to Sab’s room, doing his best to knock on the door lightly and not try to splinter it in in anger.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 21, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina walks with him up to her room where they would be away from everyone else. She opens the door and there is Gabriello with the four girls still playing.



Gabriello and the girls were in the middle of playing a game where they were at a "club". The panda, shiba inu, chimp, and their dolls were sitting on the couch as Gabriello is sitting in a chair, holding an empty trash can upside down and banged them like drums. The tiger girl was the performer as she danced to the drums. When Sabrina walked in, she gave her and big smile and waved at her. 



Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina smiles at tiger who waves at her and then slipped into the back room.



While still beating the drum, Gabriello noticed that Zach was walking right behind her as they went into another room._ 'Hmm. So he finally showed up. She's probably having that talk with him about him and Kylan not showing up to the mission. Speaking of Kylan, I wonder where he could be?' _

Finally, he finished the song and the tiger girl bowed. The other three applaud, enjoying the show. "That was great! That was fun!" cried the shiba inu girl excitedly. The tiger girl turns to Gabriello and asked, "So what should we play next?"  Gabriello hummed as he thinks of something else to do while putting the trash can away. "How about a story?" The girls eyes widen and squealed in glee, which made the feather lion chuckle. "Alright, alright. Go have a seat, dear." The tiger girl quickly went over to the couch and sat next to the panda and gets comfy. Gabriello cleared his through before he began.

"This is the story of Androcles, a slave that fled from his master and went into the forest. As he wandered deep into the forest, he came upon a mighty beast that was lying on the ground moaning and groaning. At first, Androcles turned and ran away, but noticed that the creature didn't give chase. So he turned around and approached the beast. "Oh mighty beast, what is the matter?" asked Androcles. The beast looked at him and showed him his paw."My paw!", it cried, "It hurts and I don't know what to do!" Androcles took a closer look at it's paw; it was swollen and bleeding. He suddenly found a huge thorn in the paw, and he carefully took it out. After he bandaged the paw, the  creature was very thankful that he licked his hand in gratitude. "Thank you so much, friend! Please, come and stay with me. I will take good care of you!" And so Androcles followed the creature to his cave where they lived together in peace."

"Awwww." said the girls.

"One day, the master's soldiers found Androcles, and captured both him and the beast."

The girls gasped. "Oh no! Not them!" cried the shiba inu. 
"I'm not liking this story." commented the tiger.
"Now, now. Let me finish the story." Gabriello suggested, and the girls nod. So he continued.  

"For his sentences, Androcles was sentence to be thrown to the beast when the latter haven't eaten for several days. When that day came, the Emperor and his court came to see the spectacle, and Androcles was led out into the middle of the arena. Soon the beast was let loose from his den, and rushed bounding and roaring towards his victim."

The girls gasped and hugged their dolls. Gabriello smiled and continued.

"But as soon as he came near to Androcles he recognized his friend, and fawned upon him, and licked his hands like a friendly creature. The Emperor, surprised at this, summoned Androcles to him. "Slave! Why did the beast not attack you?" asked the Emperor. "My liege, I have saved this creature in the forest, and we have became friends ever since."  explained Androcles. In amazement, the Emperor decided to pardon and free Androcles, and the beast was let loose to his native forest. And they all lived happily ever after."

"Yay! That was good story!" cried the panda.

"That was great that the beast didn't attack Androcles, or I would of been sad." said the shiba inu.

"So what was the point of that story?" asked the tiger.

"The moral of the story, girls, is that gratitude is the sign of noble souls. In this case, the gratitude of the beast towards Androcles was very noble, so noble that it impressed the Emperor."

"Ohhhhhhh." the girls said in union. 



Zenkiki said:


> She stood up and then walked out the door into the main room.



The girls turned to face Sabrina. " Hi, Ms. Sabrina!" they greeted her sweetly. 



Zenkiki said:


> She rubbed the chimp's head and then sat down waiting for something to need her attention and while she waited she read the journal she found on the ship. After a hour the deer bell boy knocked on the door and she opened it for him. He held a small note in his hands, handed it to her then bowed and left. She read the message and growls angry at what was sent in by Crysta. She storms down to James' room and banged on the door.



In the hour, the girls continued to play with each other as Gabriello decided to take a nap in a chair. He was suddenly awaken by the knock on the door, that he jolted upright. He looks around sleepily and noticed Sabrina answering the door. He stretched his arms and gave a big yawn. He turns his attention back to Sabrina when she suddenly left the room in a hurry. He blinks for a bit. "Where did she run off to?"



Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina then went back upstairs and quickly put the girls in the back room and yanked Jax out of the closet and tossed him to the ground in the middle of the cushions. Sabrina looks up at Gabriello with a dark fire in her eyes since her entire workforce at the speakeasy was killed by someone. "He moves shoot him. Jack comes in and touches Jax, shoot both of them."



When Sabrina came back, he was a bit surprised at her sudden change in mood. He watched as she gathered the girls and put them in the room. Then she grabbed Jax and threw him on the ground. "What's going on, Ms. Sabrina?" he asked a bit confused and stood up in alarm.


----------



## Zenkiki (Jun 21, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> When Sabrina came back, he was a bit surprised at her sudden change in mood. He watched as she gathered the girls and put them in the room. Then she grabbed Jax and threw him on the ground. "What's going on, Ms. Sabrina?" he asked a bit confused and stood up in alarm


Sabrina looks at him. "Just wait we are having another meeting with everyone." Then seph knocked, she opened it and told him harshly to "sit" then she sat down waiting for the others. James was next and she let him and Akako in. "Sit down in the meeting area." Jax was still there in the middle of the room. "James leave him be for now, because I have first dibs." Then she waits for the others to arrive to the room


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 21, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina looks at him. "Just wait we are having another meeting with everyone." Then seph knocked, she opened it and told him harshly to "sit" then she sat down waiting for the others. James was next and she let him and Akako in. "Sit down in the meeting area." Jax was still there in the middle of the room. "James leave him be for now, because I have first dibs." Then she waits for the others to arrive to the room



He nods to her. "Alright." He looks to @Seph and nod to him. Then he sees James and a female kitsune behind him. He was a bit confuse as to why James brought an escort to the room, but also noticed his mood as well. He was just as enraged as Sabrina. He furrowed his brow, not liking what's going on.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jun 21, 2019)

Sitting down on the couch she timidly ask, "I don't mean to be rude Ms Sabrina but of what is this meeting about?.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 21, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina looks at him. "Just wait we are having another meeting with everyone." Then seph knocked, she opened it and told him harshly to "sit" then she sat down waiting for the others. James was next and she let him and Akako in. "Sit down in the meeting area." Jax was still there in the middle of the room. "James leave him be for now, because I have first dibs." Then she waits for the others to arrive to the room


James walked in to see Jax and he instantly balled his fists. He snorted in fury as Sab told him to stand down.


HopeTLioness said:


> He nods to her. "Alright." He looks to @Seph and nod to him. Then he sees James and a female kitsune behind him. He was a bit confuse as to why James brought an escort to the room, but also noticed his mood as well. He was just as enraged as Sabrina. He furrowed his brow, not liking what's going on.


He looked to Gab and spoke harshly and angrily. 
“Surprise, I got someone to join the club. I actually did something productive that I don’t butt heads with you on.”


GrimnCoyote said:


> Sitting down on the couch she timidly ask, "I don't mean to be rude Ms Sabrina but of what is this meeting about?.


He looked over to Akako with that same rage in his eyes. “Be patient. It’s an all-paws meeting.” He looked back to Jax and just stared daggers at him, wanting to do some pretty torturous things to the Jackal that almost took his life.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 21, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> He looked to Gab and spoke harshly and angrily.
> “Surprise, I got someone to join the club. I actually did something productive that I don’t butt heads with you on.”



Gabriello jolted his head back. He was a bit surprised that the kitsune is actually a new recruit. He looks over to her and then back to James, as he sees him glaring at the jackal. He just sighed and gently massaged his forehead.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jun 21, 2019)

Umbra knocked on the door gently waiting to be let in, while Zach's tail wavered nervously behind him in slow motions. He had a bad feeling about what was behind this door.


----------



## JackJackal (Jun 21, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina looks at him. "Just wait we are having another meeting with everyone." Then seph knocked, she opened it and told him harshly to "sit" then she sat down waiting for the others. James was next and she let him and Akako in. "Sit down in the meeting area." Jax was still there in the middle of the room. "James leave him be for now, because I have first dibs." Then she waits for the others to arrive to the room





Captain TrashPanda said:


> He looked over to Akako with that same rage in his eyes. “Be patient. It’s an all-paws meeting.” He looked back to Jax and just stared daggers at him, wanting to do some pretty torturous things to the Jackal that almost took his life.


Jax only chuckled quietly and looked at sab "if by first bids you mean death wish I'll gladly grant that request" he said in an odd tone. This one deeper than his usual one. He then turned to James and smirked "What's wrong boy? Still upset that I got the better of you on the boat?"


----------



## Zenkiki (Jun 21, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Umbra knocked on the door gently waiting to be let in, while Zach's tail wavered nervously behind him in slow motions. He had a bad feeling about what was behind this door.


Sabrina got up off the seat and then opened the door for them. She looks at umbra and smiles, "we might have your first subject tonight if things go well." She steps back and her arm arcs out to point at Jax. "Just not yet." She then returned to the couch and growled at Jax at shut up. "Now that we are all here, we need to have a little discussion about Jax here, Jack the runaway and what just happened in Chicago." She knew only James would know what happened in Chicago, but that was why she was going to talk about it. "Now what should we talk about first?"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 21, 2019)

JackJackal said:


> Jax only chuckled quietly and looked at sab "if by first bids you mean death wish I'll gladly grant that request" he said in an odd tone. This one deeper than his usual one. He then turned to James and smirked "What's wrong boy? Still upset that I got the better of you on the boat?"


James immediately stood up and jumped on the wounded leg, the loud snap of his tibia echoing through the room. 
“I’m gonna give you a fate worse then death if you don’t can it scalawag.”


Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina got up off the seat and then opened the door for them. She looks at umbra and smiles, "we might have your first subject tonight if things go well." She steps back and her arm arcs out to point at Jax. "Just not yet." She then returned to the couch and growled at Jax at shut up. "Now that we are all here, we need to have a little discussion about Jax here, Jack the runaway and what just happened in Chicago." She knew only James would know what happened in Chicago, but that was why she was going to talk about it. "Now what should we talk about first?"


He looked to Sab with sheer rage. “Hmm, let’s see. Let’s talk about this honor-less bastard. Why don’t I torture him? That’s the best idea.”


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jun 21, 2019)

Zach raised his hand. "I kind of wanna know who the hell Jax is first. What have ya'll been up to in the time that I was gone?" He asked baffeled. He didn't mention the fact that there was another new face in the room besides Umbra. 

"I'm just excited to get my hands on a new patient. If he's available to me that is." Umbra gave Jax a smile that was anything but pleasant to look at.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 21, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina got up off the seat and then opened the door for them. She looks at umbra and smiles, "we might have your first subject tonight if things go well." She steps back and her arm arcs out to point at Jax. "Just not yet." She then returned to the couch and growled at Jax at shut up. "Now that we are all here, we need to have a little discussion about Jax here, Jack the runaway and what just happened in Chicago." She knew only James would know what happened in Chicago, but that was why she was going to talk about it. "Now what should we talk about first?"



Gabriello watched as James got up and jumped on Jax's leg, making it snap, and making the lion cringed a bit. His Aquamarine eyes widen in shock as he looked over at him. Then he shoot his attention towards Sabrina when she mentioned Chicago. "What?! Something happened back home?!"


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jun 21, 2019)

"OH MY GOD!", Akako looked like she was about to throw up as she stared at the blood protruding from his wounded leg.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jun 21, 2019)

Even though Zach has broken plenty of bones, and then some, even he couldn't stomach what he was seeing when James broke that poor Hyena's leg. 

Umbra however, was no longer smiling. _Damaged goods are practically worthless, but maybe if they don't too much I can still use his fur.  _He mulled quietly over his options.


----------



## Zenkiki (Jun 21, 2019)

She looks around seeing everyone was asking for something different. "Okay, then let's start with Chicago, yes Gabriello something happened back home. I got a letter from Crysta, the little leopard waitress, and it said.." she pulls out the paper note. "That the speakeasy was shot up and everyone there was killed but three. From the sound of it it was done by someone from MS23."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 21, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> She looks around seeing everyone was asking for something different. "Okay, then let's start with Chicago, yes Gabriello something happened back home. I got a letter from Crysta, the little leopard waitress, and it said.." she pulls out the paper note. "That the speakeasy was shot up and everyone there was killed but three. From the sound of it it was done by someone from MS23."



"*WHAAAAAT*?!?!?" Gabriello yelled, almost in a roar and growled.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 21, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> She looks around seeing everyone was asking for something different. "Okay, then let's start with Chicago, yes Gabriello something happened back home. I got a letter from Crysta, the little leopard waitress, and it said.." she pulls out the paper note. "That the speakeasy was shot up and everyone there was killed but three. From the sound of it it was done by someone from MS23."





HopeTLioness said:


> "*WHAAAAAT*?!?!?" Gabriello yelled, almost in a roar and growled.


James snorted as he looked to the room. “Yep. Everyone but a bartender, a feline, and my cousin Paul.” He looked around as his eyes were filled with tears and fire. “My cousin Mark was also killed in the massacre, attempting to save a young girl’s life.” He turned to sat down and stared at the floor as he grit his teeth. “Now on the topic of the runaway Jack, I can guaran-fuckin’-tee who told MS23 we would be out of the states. Jack.” He cracked his neck and looked to Gab and Seph. “Think about it. He’s on the boat, he threatened to kill me and commit a mutiny for that waste of flesh over there.” He pointed to Jax but kept looking ahead. “Then, after the mission, he runs away and hasn’t been seen for the past day. You tell me Jack and Jax aren’t collaborating and spying on us and I’ll tell you the goddamn Germans won the war.” He spit towards Jax before looking back to Gab, then Seph, then Zach and Umbra in the corner, then Sab.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jun 21, 2019)

Akako sat silently putting the things they spoke together to make a cohesive story. "Wait so this Jackal's brother is a traitor and is working for a rival group?", she asks no one in particular, "and your club back in the USA got raided by this group and left behind only three of your staff at the time? This is crazy I thought you men and woman were and are having trouble but I didn't figure it was this deep".


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 21, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> Akako sat silently putting the things they spoke together to make a cohesive story. "Wait so this Jackal's brother is a traitor and is working for a rival group?", she asks no one in particular, "and your club back in the USA got raided by this group and left behind only three of your staff at the time? This is crazy I thought you men and woman were and are having trouble but I didn't figure it was this deep".


He looked to Akako as steam basically came from his snout in fury. “One goddamn staff member. The other two just got lucky.”


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jun 21, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> She looks around seeing everyone was asking for something different. "Okay, then let's start with Chicago, yes Gabriello something happened back home. I got a letter from Crysta, the little leopard waitress, and it said.." she pulls out the paper note. "That the speakeasy was shot up and everyone there was killed but three. From the sound of it it was done by someone from MS23."



_You leave for a day, I tell ya._ Zach shook his head. "Well that puts a damper on my already shit mood. I can only assume worse things to come if you've got a Hyena strapped to a chair with James ready to murder him any second." He sighed, hoping they wouldn't try to task him with fixing some one's broken leg.



Captain TrashPanda said:


> James snorted as he looked to the room. “Yep. Everyone but a bartender, a feline, and my cousin Paul.” He looked around as his eyes were filled with tears and fire. “My cousin Mark was also killed in the massacre, attempting to save a young girl’s life.” He turned to sat down and stared at the floor as he grit his teeth. “Now on the topic of the runaway Jack, I can guaran-fuckin’-tee who told MS23 we would be out of the states. Jack.” He cracked his neck and looked to Gab and Seph. “Think about it. He’s on the boat, he threatened to kill me and commit a mutiny for that waste of flesh over there.” He pointed to Jax but kept looking ahead. “Then, after the mission, he runs away and hasn’t been seen for the past day. You tell me Jack and Jax aren’t collaborating and spying on us and I’ll tell you the goddamn Germans won the war.” He spit towards Jax before looking back to Sab, then Gab.



Umbra hummed. "That is very damning evidence if you come to think of it." Umbra spoke, glancing down at Zach."But as someone who knows the bounds of ones loyalties to friends and family, how do you know it isn't just strong familial bonds? I may not have been here for very long, but I do understand that this Jax and Jack are both related in some way. Is it not far from the truth that jack would act so strongly against you for acting against someone he cares about?" Umbra smiled, just a tad bit cynically. "After all, you just did the same thing when you broke that poor boy's leg, all because he has hurt your family." 

Zach rolled his eyes. "I hate to agree with the Mutt but...he is right in a way. Then again, I don't even really know the guy." He looked at Umbra. "And neither do you. He could be a total bastard for all you know."

Umbra chuckled lightly. "Here's hoping..." he said, softly.


----------



## Seph (Jun 21, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James immediately stood up and jumped on the wounded leg, the loud snap of his tibia echoing through the room.
> “I’m gonna give you a fate worse then death if you don’t can it scalawag.”
> 
> He looked to Sab with sheer rage. “Hmm, let’s see. Let’s talk about this honor-less bastard. Why don’t I torture him? That’s the best idea.”


Seph had kept his mouth shut until James broke Jax's leg. "Damn." Seph said cringing. Seph had done things like this before, but was disgusted to see it from another angle. He looked away and back to Sabrina.


Zenkiki said:


> She looks around seeing everyone was asking for something different. "Okay, then let's start with Chicago, yes Gabriello something happened back home. I got a letter from Crysta, the little leopard waitress, and it said.." she pulls out the paper note. "That the speakeasy was shot up and everyone there was killed but three. From the sound of it it was done by someone from MS23."


"Damn." Seph said, trying to sound sad. Seph had almost no connection to the club so he didn't feel any strong emotions towards it. He didn't want to say this because of the two, maybe more enraged individuals in the room.


Captain TrashPanda said:


> James snorted as he looked to the room. “Yep. Everyone but a bartender, a feline, and my cousin Paul.” He looked around as his eyes were filled with tears and fire. “My cousin Mark was also killed in the massacre, attempting to save a young girl’s life.” He turned to sat down and stared at the floor as he grit his teeth. “Now on the topic of the runaway Jack, I can guaran-fuckin’-tee who told MS23 we would be out of the states. Jack.” He cracked his neck and looked to Gab and Seph. “Think about it. He’s on the boat, he threatened to kill me and commit a mutiny for that waste of flesh over there.” He pointed to Jax but kept looking ahead. “Then, after the mission, he runs away and hasn’t been seen for the past day. You tell me Jack and Jax aren’t collaborating and spying on us and I’ll tell you the goddamn Germans won the war.” He spit towards Jax before looking back to Sab, then Gab.


Seph knew was James was suggesting and wasn't too sure about it. He didn't know if they could blame Jack so easily, but he had to go along with it since James had been so nice to him. He nodded along at what James had been saying. He kept his mouth shut and waited to see what the more influential gang members would say.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 21, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> _You leave for a day, I tell ya._ Zach shook his head. "Well that puts a damper on my already shit mood. I can only assume worse things to come if you've got a Hyena strapped to a chair with James ready to murder him any second." He sighed, hoping they wouldn't try to task him with fixing some one's broken leg.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


James laughed. Not a funny laugh, one of someone who was mentally unstable and ready to murder everyone.
“Funny you mention that. On the boat, I asked the smartass with a broken leg to peacefully come with me. I said he’d go free once Sabrina talked to him. BUT NO. Things just had to get nasty. He ends up pulling a knife on me. In return I pull out the most powerful handgun in the world and stick it to his noggin in self defense. Do I get Jack telling this fool to stand down? Does Jack do his job? NOPE. Stupid bastard comes about three inches from slitting my throat. I end up getting stabbed by Jax once lunatic-fringe gets off my neck. I’m just trying to do my damn job. Eventually I had to end up having to incapacitate him. Does Jack do his job or help in any way? Nope.”


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jun 21, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James laughed. Not a funny laugh, one of someone who was mentally unstable and ready to murder everyone.
> “Funny you mention that. On the boat, I asked the smartass with a broken leg to peacefully come with me. I said he’d go free once Sabrina talked to him. BUT NO. Things just had to get nasty. He ends up pulling a knife on me. In return I pull out the most powerful handgun in the world and stick it to his noggin in self defense. Do I get Jack telling this fool to stand down? Does Jack do his job? NOPE. Stupid bastard comes about three inches from slitting my throat. I end up getting stabbed by Jax once lunatic-fringe gets off my neck. I’m just trying to do my damn job. Eventually I had to end up having to incapacitate him. Does Jack do his job or help in any way? Nope.”



Umbra nodded. "Hmm...That is very good evidence, I suppose. I would like to hear from this elusive Jack fellow if he ever shows up, but for the time being..." He glanced at Jax tied to the chair, and smirked. "It's not looking to good for you, Mr. Jax." Zach shuddered, wondering why Umbra had to be the most unsettling person in the room at all times.


----------



## JackJackal (Jun 21, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James laughed. Not a funny laugh, one of someone who was mentally unstable and ready to murder everyone.
> “Funny you mention that. On the boat, I asked the smartass with a broken leg to peacefully come with me. I said he’d go free once Sabrina talked to him. BUT NO. Things just had to get nasty. He ends up pulling a knife on me. In return I pull out the most powerful handgun in the world and stick it to his noggin in self defense. Do I get Jack telling this fool to stand down? Does Jack do his job? NOPE. Stupid bastard comes about three inches from slitting my throat. I end up getting stabbed by Jax once lunatic-fringe gets off my neck. I’m just trying to do my damn job. Eventually I had to end up having to incapacitate him. Does Jack do his job or help in any way? Nope.”


Jax Screamed as his leg was struck but he still smiled "that all you got boy? heh heh. "

before James could react a knock cam at the door behind it Jack stood listening to everything that was being said and done


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jun 21, 2019)

JackJackal said:


> Jax Screamed as his leg was struck but he still smiled "that all you got boy? heh heh. "
> 
> before James could react a knock cam at the door behind it Jack stood listening to everything that was being said and done



Umbra's smile widened further. "Speak of the devil, and he shall appear. I bet that's him now..." He said.

Umbra walked to the door, and slowly opened it with a smile. "Hello there. Please, join us. We were just talking about you." He said, cheerfully.


----------



## JackJackal (Jun 21, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Umbra's smile widened further. "Speak of the devil, and he shall appear. I bet that's him now..." He said.
> 
> Umbra walked to the door, and slowly opened it with a smile. "Hello there. Please, join us. We were just talking about you." He said, cheerfully.


Jack Gave umbra a suspicious look but kept silent then looked At Jax immediately seeing his leg broken and already putting 2 and 2 together growling at James "You couldn't help yourself could you? You had to cause him further harm!?" he snapped with his lips drawn back into a snarl


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 21, 2019)

JackJackal said:


> Jack Gave umbra a suspicious look but kept silent then looked At Jax immediately seeing his leg broken and already putting 2 and 2 together growling at James "You couldn't help yourself could you? You had to cause him further harm!?" he snapped with his lips drawn back into a snarl


James heard that voice and gave him a sadistic smile. “Not my fault. Enemy soldier is an enemy soldier. Shoulda convinced smart mouth here to make better choices.” He snorted before taking a step closer, closing the distance to about 10 feet. “You know Robin Hood, I’m just curious. Where the blue hell have you been all day? I knew thieves had no honor, but a straight backstabbing to me and Sabrina is low. Lower than low.” He pulled his .45 out from his side. As he waited for an answer, he let his suit jacket fall to the floor, showing his empty shoulder holster and his white long sleeve shirt. He took the mag out from the pistol and dropped it to the floor. He chambered it twice as a round flew out from the top. He spun it on his finger knowing it was empty, the mix of a smile and a snarl staying in his face.


----------



## Zenkiki (Jun 22, 2019)

Sabrina glares at James and Jax as they start to get physical and growls lowly. When there was a knock on the door she turned her attention to it thinking it was Wulf, but instead it was Jack and so she glares at him too. Now if things don't settle down here soon it wont end well. Sabrina grabs her pistol and puts it up to point in the general direction of the three whining kids. "I am the youngest here, yet you three don't ever stop whining and complaining about each other. James let Jax go and sit your damn ass down in the chair before I have Umbra do it. You are already on thin ice with me. All you need is an ice-pick and you'll be on the streets." She turns to Jax, "Leave him alone and stop antagonizing him or I'll shove a muzzle around you myself, show everyone how you are uncivilized." She then cracks her neck and glares at Jack. "Jack have a seat, we need to have a talk. A very serious talk." She growls out daring one of them to disobey.


----------



## JackJackal (Jun 22, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina glares at James and Jax as they start to get physical and growls lowly. When there was a knock on the door she turned her attention to it thinking it was Wulf, but instead it was Jack and so she glares at him too. Now if things don't settle down here soon it wont end well. Sabrina grabs her pistol and puts it up to point in the general direction of the three whining kids. "I am the youngest here, yet you three don't ever stop whining and complaining about each other. James let Jax go and sit your damn ass down in the chair before I have Umbra do it. You are already on thin ice with me. All you need is an ice-pick and you'll be on the streets." She turns to Jax, "Leave him alone and stop antagonizing him or I'll shove a muzzle around you myself, show everyone how you are uncivilized." She then cracks her neck and glares at Jack. "Jack have a seat, we need to have a talk. A very serious talk." She growls out daring one of them to disobey.


Jax simply scoffed but kept his maw shut as he was in no position to argue.
Jack was about to ignore sabrina but at this point he had to shape up or else he'd lose Jax or worse. ". . .hmph...he's not worth my time anyway" he said pushing past James and sitting down like he was told "I assume this is going to be about what happened on the boat and my recent actions right?"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 22, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina glares at James and Jax as they start to get physical and growls lowly. When there was a knock on the door she turned her attention to it thinking it was Wulf, but instead it was Jack and so she glares at him too. Now if things don't settle down here soon it wont end well. Sabrina grabs her pistol and puts it up to point in the general direction of the three whining kids. "I am the youngest here, yet you three don't ever stop whining and complaining about each other. James let Jax go and sit your damn ass down in the chair before I have Umbra do it. You are already on thin ice with me. All you need is an ice-pick and you'll be on the streets." She turns to Jax, "Leave him alone and stop antagonizing him or I'll shove a muzzle around you myself, show everyone how you are uncivilized." She then cracks her neck and glares at Jack. "Jack have a seat, we need to have a talk. A very serious talk." She growls out daring one of them to disobey.





JackJackal said:


> Jax simply scoffed but kept his maw shut as he was in no position to argue.
> Jack was about to ignore sabrina but at this point he had to shape up or else he'd lose Jax or worse. ". . .hmph...he's not worth my time anyway" he said pushing past James and sitting down like he was told "I assume this is going to be about what happened on the boat and my recent actions right?"


James didn’t even look back to Sab as she spoke. He just looked to Jack with a seething rage in his eyes. He pushed back as he went by him and spoke through gritted teeth.
“All y’all are goddamn cowards. Coon who does the dirty work don’t get shit.” He picked the round and magazine up from the floor before reloading his pistol and sitting on the couch between Akako (@GrimnCoyote ) and Gab (@HopeTLioness ). He looked at the far wall, so angry with the Jackals and so disgusted with Sabrina he couldn’t look to either of them.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jun 22, 2019)

"What an interesting group you've found yourself apart of, fox." Umbra whispered.

"Shut up, you mutt."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 22, 2019)

As James stated the case on what happened, Gabriello sat on the couch and let his brain process the information. He sat there in silence as he listened until Jack walked in. He continued to stay silent as James and Jack started bickering until Sabrina yelled at them. Once James and Jack took their seat, he glanced at the angered raccoon before setting his attention back to Sabrina and Jack.




JackJackal said:


> "I assume this is going to be about what happened on the boat and my recent actions right?"



Finally, Gabriello spoke up. "It is more than that, Mr. Jackal. And I would suggest that you cut back on your tone and attitude right now. You, sir, are in no position for any smart ass remarks." He sits up more in his seat before he continues. "Jack, we want a straight answer from you, and nothing else. Test my patience, and I will shoot you and your brother. If your brother say anything without mine or Sabrina's consent, I will shoot the both of you. _Comprendere_? Understand? Now be serious and pay _very_ close attention. First question, where were you after Sabrina docked the yacht and the rest of the day?"


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jun 22, 2019)

"Uh Mr Jackal I would have to agree with him considering it would be in your best interest for your brother to maintain being alive and for the fact I would prefer not witnessing the death of anyone tonight", the kitsune chimed in on the conversation not wanting it to escalate.


----------



## JackJackal (Jun 22, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> As James stated the case on what happened, Gabriello sat on the couch and let his brain process the information. He sat there in silence as he listened until Jack walked in. He continued to stay silent as James and Jack started bickering until Sabrina yelled at them. Once James and Jack took their seat, he glanced at the angered raccoon before setting his attention back to Sabrina and Jack.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"I was wandering around. That's all there is to it. Caused a couple street brawls but nothing else. I needed time to myself before things got any worse. I didn't want to show up only to piss everyone off and get myself killed" jack said looking Gabriello in the eye. He wasn't going to cause trouble but he was ready to defend himself and Jax if need be. And with James on the verge of murdering them he didnt have much choice


GrimnCoyote said:


> "Uh Mr Jackal I would have to agree with him considering it would be in your best interest for your brother to maintain being alive and for the fact I would prefer not witnessing the death of anyone tonight", the kitsune chimed in on the conversation not wanting it to escalate.


Jack's eyes darted to the newcomer already taking in the size, build and appearance of the kitsune before saying anything 'great. Another lackey to worry about' he thought as he waited for Gab's response


----------



## Zenkiki (Jun 22, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> As James stated the case on what happened, Gabriello sat on the couch and let his brain process the information. He sat there in silence as he listened until Jack walked in. He continued to stay silent as James and Jack started bickering until Sabrina yelled at them. Once James and Jack took their seat, he glanced at the angered raccoon before setting his attention back to Sabrina and Jack.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sabrina looks over at Gabriello surprised he took the fire from her, but let him seeing as he was usually the peacemaker and she could take a break and let others deal with issues and only step in when she needed to.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 22, 2019)

JackJackal said:


> "I was wandering around. That's all there is to it. Caused a couple street brawls but nothing else. I needed time to myself before things got any worse. I didn't want to show up only to piss everyone off and get myself killed" jack said looking Gabriello in the eye. He wasn't going to cause trouble but he was ready to defend himself and Jax if need be. And with James on the verge of murdering them he didnt have much choice



"Hmmm." He simply said as he stared back in his green eyes. "Alright, next question. When you left to take out the sniper, and James came to aid you, you found out that it was your brother, correct? And when James was doing his job, you prevented him from doing so. If you didn't want harm towards your family member, why didn't you help James, your comrade, convince your brother to come peacefully? All of the violence and headache would of been avoided if you have done so. So why did you betray your comrade and not done your job to take down the sniper?"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 22, 2019)

James just sat and listened, not even giving full attention. His mind was spinning between flashbacks of his friends killed in war, the last time he saw Mark, and the heinous things he wanted to do to Jax. He did listen to Gabs question but didn’t even look to them, continuing to stare a hole in the wall.


----------



## JackJackal (Jun 22, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> "Hmmm." He simply said as he stared back in his green eyes. "Alright, next question. When you left to take out the sniper, and James came to aid you, you found out that it was your brother, correct? And when James was doing his job, you prevented him from doing so. If you didn't want harm towards your family member, why didn't you help James, your comrade, convince your brother to come peacefully? All of the violence and headache would of been avoided if you have done so. So why did you betray your comrade and not done your job to take down the sniper?"


Now jack looked away and refused to make eye contact. ". . .I lost myself. . .seeing my brother in danger. . .I lost control of myself." He said visibly shivering at the thought of what happened. "I can barely remember that moment. All I know is that when James held Jax hostage I blacked out. If I could have I would have done what I should have... instead My actions caused James to be wounded needlessly. But I suppose that part is obvious to all of you." Jack shook his head clearing out the dark thoughts that went through his mind and focusing on what was happening now


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jun 22, 2019)

"Um..." Zach decided to speak up. "I know we're all pointing the finger at him, but he ain't exactly the only person here with a suspicious story. I was gone just like he was wasn't I? While I'm not known to throw myself to the wolves, I think I kind of have to at this point just because I doubt he's the one who did it."

Umbra chuckled. "But you have an alibi, fox. You were with me, remember?" he said.

Zach scoffed. "I guess, but if his story is true than there really is no traitor. And it really is just shit luck that the bar got shot up. And anyway, how the hell could his brother even contact MS23 when we're all the way here in Japan? Unless he got wings and can fly, I don't see it happening."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 22, 2019)

JackJackal said:


> Now jack looked away and refused to make eye contact. ". . .I lost myself. . .seeing my brother in danger. . .I lost control of myself." He said visibly shivering at the thought of what happened. "I can barely remember that moment. All I know is that when James held Jax hostage I blacked out. If I could have I would have done what I should have... instead My actions caused James to be wounded needlessly. But I suppose that part is obvious to all of you." Jack shook his head clearing out the dark thoughts that went through his mind and focusing on what was happening now


“Bullshit.” He looked to Jack with a disgusted look on his face. “You chose kin over brothers-in-arms. Instead of helping and making peace with Jax you stirred the pot and almost got me killed. Instead of telling the stabby fucker to calm down you went to kill me. If you think I believe for one goddamn second none of that was on purpose then yur delusional.”


Liseran Thistle said:


> "Um..." Zach decided to speak up. "I know we're all pointing the finger at him, but he ain't exactly the only person here with a suspicious story. I was gone just like he was wasn't I? While I'm not known to throw myself to the wolves, I think I kind of have to at this point just because I doubt he's the one who did it."
> 
> Umbra chuckled. "But you have an alibi, fox. You were with me, remember?" he said.
> 
> Zach scoffed. "I guess, but if his story is true than there really is no traitor. And it really is just shit luck that the bar got shot up. And anyway, how the hell could his brother even contact MS23 when we're all the way here in Japan? Unless he got wings and can fly, I don't see it happening."


“I know yur from the backwoods of Louisiana where the roads are horrid and everything is backwards. Foxes don’t know shit anyways.” He cracked his neck before giving Zach a look that could kill. “Ever heard of a telegraph? Or hell, a fuckin’ double agent that KNEW we would be leaving the country?” He looked to Jack with a hatred he hadn’t felt in a long time and spoke. “You KNEW we would be gone, you KNEW it would be the perfect time to strike, and you know deep down in that sad sack of crap you have for a soul you have the speakeasy’s blood on your paws.”


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jun 22, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> “Bullshit.” He looked to Jack with a disgusted look on his face. “You chose kin over brothers-in-arms. Instead of helping and making peace with Jax you stirred the pot and almost got me killed. Instead of telling the stabby fucker to calm down you went to kill me. If you think I believe for one goddamn second none of that was on purpose then yur delusional.”
> 
> “I know yur from the backwoods of Louisiana where the roads are horrid and everything is backwards. Foxes don’t know shit anyways.” He cracked his neck before giving Zach a look that could kill. “Ever heard of a telegraph? Or hell, a fuckin’ double agent that KNEW we would be leaving the country?” He looked to Jack with a hatred he hadn’t felt in a long time and spoke. “You KNEW we would be gone, you KNEW it would be the perfect time to strike, and you know deep down in that sad sack of crap you have for a soul you have the speakeasy’s blood on your paws.”



Umbra quietly laughs at Zach. "What friends you must be." He said aloud.


----------



## JackJackal (Jun 22, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> “Bullshit.” He looked to Jack with a disgusted look on his face. “You chose kin over brothers-in-arms. Instead of helping and making peace with Jax you stirred the pot and almost got me killed. Instead of telling the stabby fucker to calm down you went to kill me. If you think I believe for one goddamn second none of that was on purpose then yur delusional.”
> 
> “I know yur from the backwoods of Louisiana where the roads are horrid and everything is backwards. Foxes don’t know shit anyways.” He cracked his neck before giving Zach a look that could kill. “Ever heard of a telegraph? Or hell, a fuckin’ double agent that KNEW we would be leaving the country?” He looked to Jack with a hatred he hadn’t felt in a long time and spoke. “You KNEW we would be gone, you KNEW it would be the perfect time to strike, and you know deep down in that sad sack of crap you have for a soul you have the speakeasy’s blood on your paws.”


Jack closed his eyes and sighed "believe what you will James. But I'm speaking only truth." He looked at the angry raccoon "I wont try to justify myself to you. I take full responsibility for what happened to you but whatever happened to the speakeasy has nothing to do with me." He said keeping a straight face the whole time.
Jax then spoke up for a moment "I knew nothing about an attack on your bar or wherever your talking about. I was posted on that boat for a long time and I had no access to any form if communication. They isolated me the moment I was stationed. "


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 22, 2019)

JackJackal said:


> Now jack looked away and refused to make eye contact. ". . .I lost myself. . .seeing my brother in danger. . .I lost control of myself." He said visibly shivering at the thought of what happened. "I can barely remember that moment. All I know is that when James held Jax hostage I blacked out. If I could have I would have done what I should have... instead My actions caused James to be wounded needlessly. But I suppose that part is obvious to all of you." Jack shook his head clearing out the dark thoughts that went through his mind and focusing on what was happening now





Liseran Thistle said:


> "Um..." Zach decided to speak up. "I know we're all pointing the finger at him, but he ain't exactly the only person here with a suspicious story. I was gone just like he was wasn't I? While I'm not known to throw myself to the wolves, I think I kind of have to at this point just because I doubt he's the one who did it."
> 
> Umbra chuckled. "But you have an alibi, fox. You were with me, remember?" he said.
> 
> Zach scoffed. "I guess, but if his story is true than there really is no traitor. And it really is just shit luck that the bar got shot up. And anyway, how the hell could his brother even contact MS23 when we're all the way here in Japan? Unless he got wings and can fly, I don't see it happening."





Captain TrashPanda said:


> “Bullshit.” He looked to Jack with a disgusted look on his face. “You chose kin over brothers-in-arms. Instead of helping and making peace with Jax you stirred the pot and almost got me killed. Instead of telling the stabby fucker to calm down you went to kill me. If you think I believe for one goddamn second none of that was on purpose then yur delusional.”
> 
> “I know yur from the backwoods of Louisiana where the roads are horrid and everything is backwards. Foxes don’t know shit anyways.” He cracked his neck before giving Zach a look that could kill. “Ever heard of a telegraph? Or hell, a fuckin’ double agent that KNEW we would be leaving the country?” He looked to Jack with a hatred he hadn’t felt in a long time and spoke. “You KNEW we would be gone, you KNEW it would be the perfect time to strike, and you know deep down in that sad sack of crap you have for a soul you have the speakeasy’s blood on your paws.”





JackJackal said:


> Jack closed his eyes and sighed "believe what you will James. But I'm speaking only truth." He looked at the angry raccoon "I wont try to justify myself to you. I take full responsibility for what happened to you but whatever happened to the speakeasy has nothing to do with me." He said keeping a straight face the whole time.
> Jax then spoke up for a moment "I knew nothing about an attack on your bar or wherever your talking about. I was posted on that boat for a long time and I had no access to any form if communication. They isolated me the moment I was stationed. "



Gabriello listen and then sighed. He placed a gentle paw on the raccoon's shoulder and turn his body towards him slightly. "At ease, soldier. I know that you are upset, but you really need to stand down and calm yourself. Let me handle this, alright?" He lets go of him and looks over to Zach. "Zach, I appreciate your input, and I understand what you are saying. However, Jack needs to answer for his actions. And since you mentioned about _your _absence, I thought Sabrina already spoke to you about it earlier. Unless there is something else that you are keeping from us? Maybe you have the answer as to why Kylan isn't here and this wolf is?" he nod his head to Umbra as he narrowed his eyes to Zach. "I personally want to know, but I will get to you and your..."friend" here later. Right now, we need to deal with this situation with Jack." Then he turned his attention to Jax. "I thought I told you to not talk until I gave you permission. I'm questioning your brother first, so wait til I'm done." Finally, he goes back to look at Jack and sighs. "Jack, look. I commend you for owning up to your mistakes and actually talking to me instead of getting upset and start yelling. However, I must admit that things are not looking good for you. Your mental stability is a great concern to me when it comes to the safety of these members. Like last night, I didn't trust you with my boss, and I still don't with everyone else. How can I trust you to do your job if you just "black out" on the mission and turn on your comrades? How can I believe that you will not do it again? How can I trust you with saving an innocent life and taking care of them? You tried to kill James and you almost committed mutiny against the mafia by siding with the enemy. Yes, the sniper is your brother, but he allied himself with the MS23. The enemy that we are working so hard to take down. Instead of doing your job, you did the opposite that could of cost us the mission."

He finally turned to Jax, taking a break from talking to Jack. "Now you. You mentioned that you knew nothing about the attack back in Chicago and was "isolated" when you were stationed at the yachet. I find that very hard to believe when you can easily contact them with the ship's radio broadcasting. So I want to know the name of the contact you worked for and any locations of operations they are located."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 23, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello listen and then sighed. He placed a gentle paw on the raccoon's shoulder and turn his body towards him slightly. "At ease, soldier. I know that you are upset, but you really need to stand down and calm yourself. Let me handle this, alright?" He lets go of him and looks over to Zach. "Zach, I appreciate your input, and I understand what you are saying. However, Jack needs to answer for his actions. And since you mentioned about _your _absence, I thought Sabrina already spoke to you about it earlier. Unless there is something else that you are keeping from us? Maybe you have the answer as to why Kylan isn't here and this wolf is?" he nod his head to Umbra as he narrowed his eyes to Zach. "I personally want to know, but I will get to you and your..."friend" here later. Right now, we need to deal with this situation with Jack." Then he turned his attention to Jax. "I thought I told you to not talk until I gave you permission. I'm questioning your brother first, so wait til I'm done." Finally, he goes back to look at Jack and sighs. "Jack, look. I commend you for owning up to your mistakes and actually talking to me instead of getting upset and start yelling. However, I must admit that things are not looking good for you. Your mental stability is a great concern to me when it comes to the safety of these members. Like last night, I didn't trust you with my boss, and I still don't with everyone else. How can I trust you to do your job if you just "black out" on the mission and turn on your comrades? How can I believe that you will not do it again? How can I trust you with saving an innocent life and taking care of them? You tried to kill James and you almost committed mutiny against the mafia by siding with the enemy. Yes, the sniper is your brother, but he allied himself with the MS23. The enemy that we are working so hard to take down. Instead of doing your job, you did the opposite that could of cost us the mission."
> 
> He finally turned to Jax, taking a break from talking to Jack. "Now you. You mentioned that you knew nothing about the attack back in Chicago and was "isolated" when you were stationed at the yachet. I find that very hard to believe when you can easily contact them with the ship's radio broadcasting. So I want to know the name of the contact you worked for and any locations of operations they are located."


James slightly flinched when Gab touched him. He huffed a bit, still mad as hell. He looked to Gab and removed his paw from his shoulder before mumbling under his breath. 
“Sure you do. I’m sure you got this. Tell that to my dead cousin and everyone else who died.” He looked away disgusted with everyone. He just wanted to get away. He had assassinated Shion. He had done his duty. All he was waiting for now was a paycheck. He just wanted to be away from these furs he once considered “brothers.” The only fur he trusted now was Seph and Gab a bit. He had lost all respect for Sab and he had no idea where Wulf was this entire time. Kylan was dead, Zach was MIA and brought company back. Akako was naive. It seemed he was the only one who knew what brotherhood truly was. He just sat there as his emotions were mixed between angry and bitter. He waited for Gab to finish his interview so he could get out of the room.


----------



## JackJackal (Jun 23, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello listen and then sighed. He placed a gentle paw on the raccoon's shoulder and turn his body towards him slightly. "At ease, soldier. I know that you are upset, but you really need to stand down and calm yourself. Let me handle this, alright?" He lets go of him and looks over to Zach. "Zach, I appreciate your input, and I understand what you are saying. However, Jack needs to answer for his actions. And since you mentioned about _your _absence, I thought Sabrina already spoke to you about it earlier. Unless there is something else that you are keeping from us? Maybe you have the answer as to why Kylan isn't here and this wolf is?" he nod his head to Umbra as he narrowed his eyes to Zach. "I personally want to know, but I will get to you and your..."friend" here later. Right now, we need to deal with this situation with Jack." Then he turned his attention to Jax. "I thought I told you to not talk until I gave you permission. I'm questioning your brother first, so wait til I'm done." Finally, he goes back to look at Jack and sighs. "Jack, look. I commend you for owning up to your mistakes and actually talking to me instead of getting upset and start yelling. However, I must admit that things are not looking good for you. Your mental stability is a great concern to me when it comes to the safety of these members. Like last night, I didn't trust you with my boss, and I still don't with everyone else. How can I trust you to do your job if you just "black out" on the mission and turn on your comrades? How can I believe that you will not do it again? How can I trust you with saving an innocent life and taking care of them? You tried to kill James and you almost committed mutiny against the mafia by siding with the enemy. Yes, the sniper is your brother, but he allied himself with the MS23. The enemy that we are working so hard to take down. Instead of doing your job, you did the opposite that could of cost us the mission."
> 
> He finally turned to Jax, taking a break from talking to Jack. "Now you. You mentioned that you knew nothing about the attack back in Chicago and was "isolated" when you were stationed at the yachet. I find that very hard to believe when you can easily contact them with the ship's radio broadcasting. So I want to know the name of the contact you worked for and any locations of operations they are located."



Jax chuckled and looked at Gabriello with a smirk "they trust me no more than their own goons. Fact is I was being held in that room against my will." He said "there were 2 guards in the building with me but they weren't protecting me. They were making sure I didn't stick my nose where it didn't belong. If I had free roam you all would have been picked off one by one." He said but not in a threatening manner. He was calm and serious


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jun 23, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello listen and then sighed. He placed a gentle paw on the raccoon's shoulder and turn his body towards him slightly. "At ease, soldier. I know that you are upset, but you really need to stand down and calm yourself. Let me handle this, alright?" He lets go of him and looks over to Zach. "Zach, I appreciate your input, and I understand what you are saying. However, Jack needs to answer for his actions. And since you mentioned about _your _absence, I thought Sabrina already spoke to you about it earlier. Unless there is something else that you are keeping from us? Maybe you have the answer as to why Kylan isn't here and this wolf is?" he nod his head to Umbra as he narrowed his eyes to Zach. "I personally want to know, but I will get to you and your..."friend" here later. Right now, we need to deal with this situation with Jack." Then he turned his attention to Jax. "I thought I told you to not talk until I gave you permission. I'm questioning your brother first, so wait til I'm done." Finally, he goes back to look at Jack and sighs. "Jack, look. I commend you for owning up to your mistakes and actually talking to me instead of getting upset and start yelling. However, I must admit that things are not looking good for you. Your mental stability is a great concern to me when it comes to the safety of these members. Like last night, I didn't trust you with my boss, and I still don't with everyone else. How can I trust you to do your job if you just "black out" on the mission and turn on your comrades? How can I believe that you will not do it again? How can I trust you with saving an innocent life and taking care of them? You tried to kill James and you almost committed mutiny against the mafia by siding with the enemy. Yes, the sniper is your brother, but he allied himself with the MS23. The enemy that we are working so hard to take down. Instead of doing your job, you did the opposite that could of cost us the mission."
> 
> He finally turned to Jax, taking a break from talking to Jack. "Now you. You mentioned that you knew nothing about the attack back in Chicago and was "isolated" when you were stationed at the yachet. I find that very hard to believe when you can easily contact them with the ship's radio broadcasting. So I want to know the name of the contact you worked for and any locations of operations they are located."



Zach gulped, looking sideways at Umbra. "Well...I guess that's a good point. I don't think it's wise to get into it now, though. Maybe later."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 23, 2019)

JackJackal said:


> Jax chuckled and looked at Gabriello with a smirk "they trust me no more than their own goons. Fact is I was being held in that room against my will." He said "there were 2 guards in the building with me but they weren't protecting me. They were making sure I didn't stick my nose where it didn't belong. If I had free roam you all would have been picked off one by one." He said but not in a threatening manner. He was calm and serious



Gabriello just stared at him for a bit. He reached in his coat pocket and takes the gun out with a suppressor and cocks it. He leans forward in his seat and aims it over at Jax. "I don't believe you, Mr. Jax. I think you do have information that we need. Because if you were held "against your will", you wouldn't have tried to escape from us after we dealt with your "captors". Instead of coming peacefully, you used your own _brother_ as a shield to attack his own comrade. Why risk your brother's life like that? If you cared about him, like he clearly does for you, you wouldn't have done that. You would of done anything and everything to make sure that the both of you were safe. So I ask again, name and location of your contact."


----------



## Seph (Jun 23, 2019)

Seph sat silent for the most of the meeting, listening to the group fall apart. He wondered if he made the right choice in coming here, how long would this group really last? Jack seemed to be a traitor, Zach leaves for the whole mission and come back with a creepy wolf, and James seemed to hate everyone. Even earlier today, they seemed to have the advantage on ms22, but all that had just changed. Seph shook his head and sighed before leaning back in his seat. He was ready to go back to bed after all this.


----------



## Zenkiki (Jun 23, 2019)

Sabrina glares at everyone seeing how it has no order and is a constant name calling game that isnt getting anywhere. "Enough, everyone. We should take an  hour long recess and when we get back we can talk through everything civilly." She emphasized civilly since she didnt want to deal with the continuous bickering. "Go get something to eat and then we will discuss everything we need to know. Gabriello, I am a little disappointed by how you turned to name calling. You putting the blame on him without knowing the whole story will stop the information from coming out." She looks at Seph, and Akako, "You two are doing good keeping quite for now, but when we get back there will be things you can talk about if you need." She looks at James, "You need to calm down and think a bit before you talk. You let your emotions get to you. I cannot have you here if you cannot control yourself. How can you do that, when you yourself are saying that Jack cannot control his? When we come back we will get everything off this meeting and then I'll pass out the money for this job, so that anyone that doesn't want to work anymore can leave, since I notice a lot of people are giving less and less effort into this."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 23, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina glares at everyone seeing how it has no order and is a constant name calling game that isnt getting anywhere. "Enough, everyone. We should take an  hour long recess and when we get back we can talk through everything civilly." She emphasized civilly since she didnt want to deal with the continuous bickering. "Go get something to eat and then we will discuss everything we need to know. Gabriello, I am a little disappointed by how you turned to name calling. You putting the blame on him without knowing the whole story will stop the information from coming out." She looks at Seph, and Akako, "You two are doing good keeping quite for now, but when we get back there will be things you can talk about if you need." She looks at James, "You need to calm down and think a bit before you talk. You let your emotions get to you. I cannot have you here if you cannot control yourself. How can you do that, when you yourself are saying that Jack cannot control his? When we come back we will get everything off this meeting and then I'll pass out the money for this job, so that anyone that doesn't want to work anymore can leave, since I notice a lot of people are giving less and less effort into this."


James shook his head and stood up.
“Yea, I’m the one out of control. Good one.”
He walked over to the wall and grabbed his machine gun and gas mask. He walked out the room and made a point to slowly and softly close the door. He began to walk to the stairs fuming under his breath. “They’re all idiots. They can’t see Jack and Chicago are tied together. I’m the only one pulling weight and I get no credit. First to get blamed and accused of ‘being out of control’ when it all goes wrong and the last coon to be thanked when it all goes right. I can save Gab’s sad ass, I can train Seph, I can give Kylan a weapon, and I can attempt to bring that fat cat Sabrina some good intel, but I suuuuure can’t do anything right worthy of notice.”
He stopped by his room to drop his things off before coming to the lobby. He stood out on the Tokyo street and cracked his neck then sighed a sad sigh. He decided to head down the street looking for food. Finally, he came to a Japanese bar. He walked in and took a seat at the bar as the Komodo dragon bartender asked what he wanted. He did his best to convey just a cold beer. He nodded and went off to get it. James held his face in his paws and groaned as the bartender came back with a concerned look.

“Sir? You ok?”

James just took the beer and drank a swig. “Buddy, if only you knew what I’ve been through today.”

The Komodo dragon raised an eyebrow and gave him a pat on the shoulder, sensing he was a bit distraught. “If you need anything, call me.” He walked away as James slowly began to attempt to drown his sorrows in alcohol.


----------



## JackJackal (Jun 23, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina glares at everyone seeing how it has no order and is a constant name calling game that isnt getting anywhere. "Enough, everyone. We should take an  hour long recess and when we get back we can talk through everything civilly." She emphasized civilly since she didnt want to deal with the continuous bickering. "Go get something to eat and then we will discuss everything we need to know. Gabriello, I am a little disappointed by how you turned to name calling. You putting the blame on him without knowing the whole story will stop the information from coming out." She looks at Seph, and Akako, "You two are doing good keeping quite for now, but when we get back there will be things you can talk about if you need." She looks at James, "You need to calm down and think a bit before you talk. You let your emotions get to you. I cannot have you here if you cannot control yourself. How can you do that, when you yourself are saying that Jack cannot control his? When we come back we will get everything off this meeting and then I'll pass out the money for this job, so that anyone that doesn't want to work anymore can leave, since I notice a lot of people are giving less and less effort into this."


Jack left the room without a word. Everything was going to shit and it was because he couldn't control himself on the boat. Nit only that but James now had it out for him and his brother and the way things were going he figured it wouldn't be long until he would have to confront the soldier alone. He only hoped that he could make amends before that happened.


----------



## Seph (Jun 23, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina glares at everyone seeing how it has no order and is a constant name calling game that isnt getting anywhere. "Enough, everyone. We should take an  hour long recess and when we get back we can talk through everything civilly." She emphasized civilly since she didnt want to deal with the continuous bickering. "Go get something to eat and then we will discuss everything we need to know. Gabriello, I am a little disappointed by how you turned to name calling. You putting the blame on him without knowing the whole story will stop the information from coming out." She looks at Seph, and Akako, "You two are doing good keeping quite for now, but when we get back there will be things you can talk about if you need." She looks at James, "You need to calm down and think a bit before you talk. You let your emotions get to you. I cannot have you here if you cannot control yourself. How can you do that, when you yourself are saying that Jack cannot control his? When we come back we will get everything off this meeting and then I'll pass out the money for this job, so that anyone that doesn't want to work anymore can leave, since I notice a lot of people are giving less and less effort into this."


Seph waved to everyone who was left in the room as he left. He went down to the ground floor and out of the hotel. He decided to go back to the hotel that him and Kylan were staying in. After a bit of walking he finally arrived. He unlocked the hotel room and saw it empty. Seh sighed as he sat down on the bed. He then remebered that Kylan had been missing for some time. 

Seph looked around the room, not seeing any trace that Kylan had been here recently. "Where'd he go?" Seph asked himself. He was about to get up and start looking around before deciding to wait. "Eh, I'm sure he'll be on the plane back." Seph concluded. He laid back on the bed and thought about how much money he would really be getting once they returned to the hotel room.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jun 23, 2019)

JackJackal said:


> Jack left the room without a word. Everything was going to shit and it was because he couldn't control himself on the boat. Nit only that but James now had it out for him and his brother and the way things were going he figured it wouldn't be long until he would have to confront the soldier alone. He only hoped that he could make amends before that happened.



Akako decided to follow Jack due to her not having anything better to do. "Hey you", she said spead walking down the hallway, "wait up for a dame will yah".


----------



## JackJackal (Jun 23, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> Akako decided to follow Jack due to her not having anything better to do. "Hey you", she said spead walking down the hallway, "wait up for a dame will yah".


Jack looked over his shoulder seeing akako following him the looked forward again not saying a word. He was too lost in thought to fully register anything happening around him so he didn't realize it when he went to the same bar as James (@Captain TrashPanda ) and sat only a seat away from him


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 23, 2019)

JackJackal said:


> Jack looked over his shoulder seeing akako following him the looked forward again not saying a word. He was too lost in thought to fully register anything happening around him so he didn't realize it when he went to the same bar as James (@Captain TrashPanda ) and sat only a seat away from him


James has just chugged down his third when he saw Jack walk in. He shifted a seat down from him and looked away. “What do you want.” He put the bottle down a bit forcibly and looked to the Komodo dragon. “Another please!”


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jun 23, 2019)

JackJackal said:


> Jack looked over his shoulder seeing akako following him the looked forward again not saying a word. He was too lost in thought to fully register anything happening around him so he didn't realize it when he went to the same bar as James (@Captain TrashPanda ) and sat only a seat away from him





Captain TrashPanda said:


> James has just chugged down his third when he saw Jack walk in. He shifted a seat down from him and looked away. “What do you want.” He put the bottle down a bit forcibly and looked to the Komodo dragon. “Another please!”



"I'll take a Vodka", the kitsune sat at the bar near the both creatures. The bartenders carefully placed a mug infront of her. She took a sip, "so I take it your not the social type Mr Jackal".


----------



## JackJackal (Jun 23, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James has just chugged down his third when he saw Jack walk in. He shifted a seat down from him and looked away. “What do you want.” He put the bottle down a bit forcibly and looked to the Komodo dragon. “Another please!”


Jack turned to him surprised that he wound up in the same place as the raccoon. "James. . .heh. as much as we hate each other we cant avoid one another. "


GrimnCoyote said:


> "I'll take a Vodka", the kitsune sat at the bar near the both creatures. The bartenders carefully placed a mug infront of her. She took a sip, "so I take it your not the social type Mr Jackal".


"In this case no. But I assume you can price together why that is after what happened in the meeting"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 23, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "I'll take a Vodka", the kitsune sat at the bar near the both creatures. The bartenders carefully placed a mug infront of her. She took a sip, "so I take it your not the social type Mr Jackal".





JackJackal said:


> Jack turned to him surprised that he wound up in the same place as the raccoon. "James. . .heh. as much as we hate each other we cant avoid one another. "
> 
> "In this case no. But I assume you can price together why that is after what happened in the meeting"


James just looked to Akako and shook his head. “Furs these days...”
The Komodo brought James a beer and he started to sip on it. “What do you want Jack.” He spoke in a serious and drop dead tone. He was sick of everyone and Jack was the last person he wanted to see.


----------



## JackJackal (Jun 23, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James just looked to Akako and shook his head. “Furs these days...”
> The Komodo brought James a beer and he started to sip on it. “What do you want Jack.” He spoke in a serious and drop dead tone. He was sick of everyone and Jack was the last person he wanted to see.


"I want to talk." Jack said simply, asking the komodo for the same thing James had "Our anger towards each other is putting our lives in danger. Sabrina is getting pissed off at us and I dont think she or Gabriello are going to take much more of it."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 23, 2019)

JackJackal said:


> "I want to talk." Jack said simply, asking the komodo for the same thing James had "Our anger towards each other is putting our lives in danger. Sabrina is getting pissed off at us and I dont think she or Gabriello are going to take much more of it."


James sipped and listened. He refused to look at him still but he gradually felt the anger subsiding. “I don’t give a damn what either of them think. I’ve done more then both of them combined and I haven’t heard one acknowledgement of thanks.” He looked to Jack a bit drunk and put his paw on the jackals shoulder, gritting his teeth as he spoke. 
“I saved Gab’s ass, I’ve done Sab a dirty deed done cheep, I attempted to do my part of the mission as clean and as professional as possible. I’ve done so much, yet was undermined by you and not backed up by anyone. I’ve tried so damn hard for y’all... even you. I told you to trust Gab for help pre-mission because I didn’t want you to get killed.” He removed his paw and looked back ahead. 
“I do realize it’s wrong to assume yur responsible for Chicago... and I’m sorry for that.” He wiped his snout as he chuckled a bit sad. “Sab doesn’t trust me. She never will after today... me losing my shit with you.” He sipped the beer and sighed. “Any hope of maybe climbing the ranks of the Mafia are gone I guess... unless I can somehow show my worth.” He rubbed his eyes and put his paws under his snout. “I guess I just gotta let him go... can’t think about him dying unjustly forever.” He extended a shaky paw towards him and held it out. “I think... we can overcome our differences. After all, we’re both fightin’ for the innocents. We need to get home and get rid of the MS23 scum.”


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jun 23, 2019)

Midnight walks up to sab's room, even more anxious than the last time, hoping to finally be accepted, he knocks on the door lightly but hesitantly, waiting for an answer. He hopes that he doesn't get let down again.


----------



## JackJackal (Jun 23, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James sipped and listened. He refused to look at him still but he gradually felt the anger subsiding. “I don’t give a damn what either of them think. I’ve done more then both of them combined and I haven’t heard one acknowledgement of thanks.” He looked to Jack a bit drunk and put his paw on the jackals shoulder, gritting his teeth as he spoke.
> “I saved Gab’s ass, I’ve done Sab a dirty deed done cheep, I attempted to do my part of the mission as clean and as professional as possible. I’ve done so much, yet was undermined by you and not backed up by anyone. I’ve tried so damn hard for y’all... even you. I told you to trust Gab for help pre-mission because I didn’t want you to get killed.” He removed his paw and looked back ahead.
> “I do realize it’s wrong to assume yur responsible for Chicago... and I’m sorry for that.” He wiped his snout as he chuckled a bit sad. “Sab doesn’t trust me. She never will after today... me losing my shit with you.” He sipped the beer and sighed. “Any hope of maybe climbing the ranks of the Mafia are gone I guess... unless I can somehow show my worth.” He rubbed his eyes and put his paws under his snout. “I guess I just gotta let him go... can’t think about him dying unjustly forever.” He extended a shaky paw towards him and held it out. “I think... we can overcome our differences. After all, we’re both fightin’ for the innocents. We need to get home and get rid of the MS23 scum.”


"Damn right. But you had every right to be angry with me and my brother. From now on I'll do my part. For the team and for the innocent. We both have work to do to earn Sabrina's trust again." Jack said smiling as this was going smoothly. "Though I'd lay off the drinks there bud. Goin back drunk may not end well for ya"


----------



## Zenkiki (Jun 23, 2019)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> Midnight walks up to sab's room, even more anxious than the last time, hoping to finally be accepted, he knocks on the door lightly but hesitantly, waiting for an answer. He hopes that he doesn't get let down again.


Sabrina had left to the airport already, leaving the room empty or so it seemed. The girls in the backroom were put to sleep just before everyone else got there, but the little tiger couldn't sleep through the shouting and the raised voices. She heard Sabrina's and knew she was annoyed, and even heard Gabriello's when he spoke. She curiously walks out to look at what happened after the room suddenly went quiet with everyone leaving. She climbs ontop of the counter to grab a cup and then filled it up with some water and quietly drank it, both hands wrapped around the glass and her two piece pajama was resting neatly against her. She heard the knock on the door and thinking it was Sabrina or Gabriello she reached up to pull on the door handle, but had to put both hands on it, pull it down and pull it open with all her strength even having to lean back a bit as she pulled it open. She tilts her head at the newcomer. "Who are you?" Her voice soft and almost a whisper.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 23, 2019)

JackJackal said:


> "Damn right. But you had every right to be angry with me and my brother. From now on I'll do my part. For the team and for the innocent. We both have work to do to earn Sabrina's trust again." Jack said smiling as this was going smoothly. "Though I'd lay off the drinks there bud. Goin back drunk may not end well for ya"


James got his fifth beer and clumsily opened it. He took a swig and waved him off. 
“Nah... I’m fine. Perrrrrfectly fine.” He gave an airtoast to Jack before drinking some more, obviously getting drunker by the minute. He looked to the Komodo bartender and gave a drunk smile. 

“I ever tell you the time I drove a tank?”

The bartender, now a bit concerned but also a bit amused, decided to listen. “No, you never say anything about tank.”

James gave a bellowing drunk laugh and looked to him. “Boy, do I have a story for you!”


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jun 23, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina had left to the airport already, leaving the room empty or so it seemed. The girls in the backroom were put to sleep just before everyone else got there, but the little tiger couldn't sleep through the shouting and the raised voices. She heard Sabrina's and knew she was annoyed, and even heard Gabriello's when he spoke. She curiously walks out to look at what happened after the room suddenly went quiet with everyone leaving. She climbs ontop of the counter to grab a cup and then filled it up with some water and quietly drank it, both hands wrapped around the glass and her two piece pajama was resting neatly against her. She heard the knock on the door and thinking it was Sabrina or Gabriello she reached up to pull on the door handle, but had to put both hands on it, pull it down and pull it open with all her strength even having to lean back a bit as she pulled it open. She tilts her head at the newcomer. "Who are you?" Her voice soft and almost a whisper.


"The name's Midnight... and yours?" Midnight spoke in a calm tone, more relaxed than previously


----------



## Zenkiki (Jun 23, 2019)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> "The name's Midnight... and yours?" Midnight spoke in a calm tone, more relaxed than previously


She growls at the wolf having a certain smell on him that gave her some red flags and let the door go. She let the door slowly shut and steps back. "You aren't going to kidnap us again."


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jun 23, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> She growls at the wolf having a certain smell on him that gave her some red flags and let the door go. She let the door slowly shut and steps back. "You aren't going to kidnap us again."


"I don't want to kidnap you... and I promise i won't hurt you" The wolf stepped back, still remaining calm throughout "I just want to know where Sabrina is,  I don't want to hurt you I promise I won't take you" Midnight had reassured her that they won't be coming back


----------



## Zenkiki (Jun 23, 2019)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> "I don't want to kidnap you... and I promise i won't hurt you" The wolf stepped back, still remaining calm throughout "I just want to know where Sabrina is,  I don't want to hurt you I promise I won't take you again" Midnight had reassured them that they won't be coming back


She runs into the main room desk digging around in there for the rifle that she saw sabrina put in it when she was originally trying to hide them. She didnt know how to use it but she still did what she saw all the guards do and knelt down resting her elbow on her knee and kept the barrel pointing at the door in case he came in. She plays it safe and tries to lie to make it seem like there is an adult there that can better defend them. "Sabrina doesnt want to see you."


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jun 23, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> She runs into the main room desk digging around in there for the rifle that she saw sabrina put in it when she was originally trying to hide them. She didnt know how to use it but she still did what she saw all the guards do and knelt down resting her elbow on her knee and kept the barrel pointing at the door in case he came in. She plays it safe and tries to lie to make it seem like there is an adult there that can better defend them. "Sabrina doesnt want to see you."


"Ok then I'll just leave then" There are footsteps coming from Midnight that move farther and farther away, he eventually leaves the building


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jun 23, 2019)

JackJackal said:


> "Damn right. But you had every right to be angry with me and my brother. From now on I'll do my part. For the team and for the innocent. We both have work to do to earn Sabrina's trust again." Jack said smiling as this was going smoothly. "Though I'd lay off the drinks there bud. Goin back drunk may not end well for ya"





Captain TrashPanda said:


> James got his fifth beer and clumsily opened it. He took a swig and waved him off.
> “Nah... I’m fine. Perrrrrfectly fine.” He gave an airtoast to Jack before drinking some more, obviously getting drunker by the minute. He looked to the Komodo bartender and gave a drunk smile.
> 
> “I ever tell you the time I drove a tank?”
> ...



"Hehehe...you may want to pull the stops on the alchol Mr Jackson or Ms Sabrina will be real steamed", she say drinking her third round of Vodka, "wooooo I cannot handle this stuff".


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 23, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "Hehehe...you may want to pull the stops on the alcohol Mr. Jackson or Ms. Sabrina will be real steamed", she say drinking her third round of Vodka, "wooooo I cannot handle this stuff".


James giggled drunkenly as he looked to the drunk kitsune. "Eh, we'll be alright. Gooooood times." He finished off the drink and called for another. He cracked open the fresh beer and smiled at Akako. He put his bottle towards her and offered a toast. "To the Japs! For making good beer and strong vodka!" Once their glasses clinked he took a hearty swig and looked to Jack, a completely different attitude showing on his face. "C'mon man, why don't you get some! Have some fun!"


----------



## JackJackal (Jun 23, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James giggled drunkenly as he looked to the drunk kitsune. "Eh, we'll be alright. Gooooood times." He finished off the drink and called for another. He cracked open the fresh beer and smiled at Akako. He put his bottle towards her and offered a toast. "To the Japs! For making good beer and strong vodka!" Once their glasses clinked he took a hearty swig and looked to Jack, a completely different attitude showing on his face. "C'mon man, why don't you get some! Have some fun!"


Jack laughed as he drank his 2nd shot and shook his head. "Okay that's enough beer for you two." He said taking James' glass and holding it away from him since he was the most drunk


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jun 23, 2019)

"Don't have to tell me once...I mean twice", Akako clumsily falls out of the chair.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 23, 2019)

JackJackal said:


> Jack laughed as he drank his 2nd shot and shook his head. "Okay that's enough beer for you two." He said taking James' glass and holding it away from him since he was the most drunk


James pouted a bit and scooted a seat down. “Yo, dragon! Gimme another beer! Keep it away from this silly jackal.” He drunkenly pointed to Jack as he cracked it open and chugged it. “Hehehe.... I must be so drunk right now...” He stood up and drunkenly staggered around. He pumped his fist and giggled. “I’m the friggin’ king of the world!”


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 23, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina glares at everyone seeing how it has no order and is a constant name calling game that isnt getting anywhere. "Enough, everyone. We should take an  hour long recess and when we get back we can talk through everything civilly." She emphasized civilly since she didnt want to deal with the continuous bickering. "Go get something to eat and then we will discuss everything we need to know. Gabriello, I am a little disappointed by how you turned to name calling. You putting the blame on him without knowing the whole story will stop the information from coming out." She looks at Seph, and Akako, "You two are doing good keeping quite for now, but when we get back there will be things you can talk about if you need." She looks at James, "You need to calm down and think a bit before you talk. You let your emotions get to you. I cannot have you here if you cannot control yourself. How can you do that, when you yourself are saying that Jack cannot control his? When we come back we will get everything off this meeting and then I'll pass out the money for this job, so that anyone that doesn't want to work anymore can leave, since I notice a lot of people are giving less and less effort into this."



Gabriello looked back at Sabrina a shocked, and a bit peeved. He refrains from saying anything until the meeting is over. He got up and left the room without a word and left the hotel. He walked the streets of Tokyo as he thinks what happened. 'Name calling? Name calling?! She thinks I was "name calling" the fur who took out one of her best worker?! Unbelievable!' he thought to himself, as he narrow his eyes and growls. "What nonsense."

Soon, he find himself at a park and walked a bit as he thought to himself. He soon found a bench and sat in it as he continues to think. He ponders and ponders, and then he hangs his head and sighs. 

"What am I doing here? What is even the point in continuing with this group of furs? I try to do my job and everything goes chaotic. Maybe I should leave after this trip."

Then, a flashback popped up briefly in his head. A face of a doe in tears and in pain. That face...that beautiful face that haunts him from time to time. And then another flashback of a face of a male lion with a golden-brown fur, blue-feathered mane, and mint green eyes. And lastly, of a lioness with cream fur and beautiful aquamarine eyes. He grimaced in sadness as the lioness stayed in his mind. "_Madre_...."

Twenty minutes later, Gab had left the park and entered a bar. However, to his surprise, he sees James, Jack, and Akako together happily drinking like pales. He even had to do a double take on James. 

(@Captain TrashPanda , @JackJackal , @GrimnCoyote )


----------



## JackJackal (Jun 23, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James pouted a bit and scooted a seat down. “Yo, dragon! Gimme another beer! Keep it away from this silly jackal.” He drunkenly pointed to Jack as he cracked it open and chugged it. “Hehehe.... I must be so drunk right now...” He stood up and drunkenly staggered around. He pumped his fist and giggled. “I’m the friggin’ king of the world!”


Jack got up and tried to sit James' drunk ass back down "alright buddy I think you need to sleep this off." He chuckled not noticing Gabriello come in "dont make me drag your ass back to the hotel"


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jun 23, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello looked back at Sabrina a shocked, and a bit peeved. He refrains from saying anything until the meeting is over. He got up and left the room without a word and left the hotel. He walked the streets of Tokyo as he thinks what happened. 'Name calling? Name calling?! She thinks I was "name calling" the fur who took out one of her best worker?! Unbelievable!' he thought to himself, as he narrow his eyes and growls. "What nonsense."
> 
> Soon, he find himself at a park and walked a bit as he thought to himself. He soon found a bench and sat in it as he continues to think. He ponders and ponders, and then he hangs his head and sighs.
> 
> ...



"Mr Gabriella pleasure meeting you here", Akako says holding out her hand ,"I don't think we've been properly aquainted, my name is Akako Watabe".


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 23, 2019)

JackJackal said:


> Jack got up and tried to sit James' drunk ass back down "alright buddy I think you need to sleep this off." He chuckled not noticing Gabriello come in "dont make me drag your ass back to the hotel"


James staggered away and giggled. "I don't need sleep... I'm wide awake!"


HopeTLioness said:


> Gab had left the park and entered a bar. However, to his surprise, he sees James, Jack, and Akako together happily drinking like pales. He even had to do a double take on James.
> 
> (@Captain TrashPanda , @JackJackal , @GrimnCoyote )


About 30 minutes had gone by since James had started drinking. He was on beer number ten when he saw Gab walk in. He smiled drunkenly and stumbled to him, getting away from Jack.
"Gabriello my man! It's good to see you!" He gave him a forced hug before turning to the now distressed bartender. "Get my lion a beer!"
He sighed and got another one and set it on the counter James pulled Gab over and sat on a stool.
"How goes it ya handsome lion?"


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 23, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "Mr Gabriella pleasure meeting you here", Akako says holding out her hand ,"I don't think we've been properly aquainted, my name is Akako Watabe".



He looked down at the small and drunk kitsune. "Uhh-" 




Captain TrashPanda said:


> "Gabriello my man! It's good to see you!" He gave him a forced hug before turning to the now distressed bartender. "Get my lion a beer!"



Gabriello grunted when the raccoon squeezed him a bit too tight. He looks at James in complete disbelief and ends up getting dragged to the bar and forced to sit beside him.




Captain TrashPanda said:


> "How goes it ya handsome lion?"



"Uhh...I'm...uh...alright, I suppose. I see that you are feeling better...James." he commented as he is still in disbelief at what he's witnessing.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jun 23, 2019)

"Gooooood times all around, although you and well me now may not have easy times ahead of us it seams pretty good now", she laughed drunkly, "now to whom is the tab on tonight because I would like to get a few more pints".


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 23, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello grunted when the raccoon squeezed him a bit too tight. He looks at James in complete disbelief and ends up getting dragged to the bar and forced to sit beside him.
> 
> "Uhh...I'm...uh...alright, I suppose. I see that you are feeling better...James." he commented as he is still in disbelief at what he's witnessing.


"This the best I've felt since I made out with that Frenchie in the war!" He laughed obnoxiously and looked to Gab, his eyes dilated now. He began to go into some pretty dicey details, saying things that shouldn't be said in public. He stood up and put his hands on Gab's shoulders. "Ya know... you kinda remind me of that french gal... look a bit the same." He came a bit closer as it was obvious he was so drunk he was about to try and kiss Gab.


----------



## JackJackal (Jun 23, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> "This the best I've felt since I made out with that Frenchie in the war!" He laughed obnoxiously and looked to Gab, his eyes dilated now. He began to go into some pretty dicey details, saying things that shouldn't be said in public. He stood up and put his hands on Gab's shoulders. "Ya know... you kinda remind me of that french gal... look a bit the same." He came a bit closer as it was obvious he was so drunk he was about to try and kiss Gab.


Before James got the chance Jack pulled him back by the collar of his shirt "easy romeo. Let's not make things weird for everyone alright?"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 23, 2019)

JackJackal said:


> Before James got the chance Jack pulled him back by the collar of his shirt "easy romeo. Let's not make things weird for everyone alright?"


James felt a pull on his shirt and he pulled against, coming a bit closer to Gab. "But I wanna kiss the pretty gal!" He kept his paws on Gab and tried to pull away from Jack and just go all out on the floor.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 23, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> "This the best I've felt since I made out with that Frenchie in the war!" He laughed obnoxiously and looked to Gab, his eyes dilated now. He began to go into some pretty dicey details, saying things that shouldn't be said in public. He stood up and put his hands on Gab's shoulders. "Ya know... you kinda remind me of that french gal... look a bit the same." He came a bit closer as it was obvious he was so drunk he was about to try and kiss Gab.



Gabriello's aquamarine eyes widen as he yelled in Sicilian. "_MIO DIO_!" He reached up and slapped James as hard as he could. "JAMES JACKSON, SNAP THE HELL OUT OF IT!" He grabbed him by the shoulders and pushed him back. "Okay, that's it! No more to drink!" He turns to the komono dragon. "Sir, give me some food and a bucket of ice!"


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Jun 23, 2019)

This takes place a day or two in the past.

--------------------------------------------------------------------

Wulf sat on the balcony of the hotel in Nagano watching the MS23 safehouse across the street.  It was a noodle shop below and apartments above.   He'd been watching it for several days learning their routine.   The noodle shop was run by a family who were the front.   He'd want to bypass them if possible.  They were a part of MS23 but basically innocents.   The leaders and the toughs could be seen going in and out throughout the day and could be seen in the windows upstairs.  It was them that he wouldn't mind putting a bullet into.

But he likely wouldn't get a chance.   He was alone on this mission and the enemy was numerous.  This was a snatch and grab.  And he'd decided to go tonight.

The rest of the day passed.  Darkness fell.   Wulf donned his dark pants, dark sweatshirt, and black watchcap.  darkened his facial fur with bootblack.   Carrying his napsack of tools and weapons on his back, he exited out the window.   it was imperative that no one saw which location he went back to after the snatch, and dressed like this he coulnd't go through the lobby.   Out the window and up to the roof he climbed pulling himself up over the edge.   On the rooftops he traveled that night.  Down along the street.   At the end of the street was a decorative arch that went from the hotel side to the safehouse side.  Wulf crawled across it on hands and knees.   Then on the safehouse side of the street he went across the rooftops, ending up on the roof of the safehouse.

He was sure they didn't have guards up here but even so, he spent 5 minutes simply sitting on the net building over, listening.   There were faint sounds from the building below him, and from the safehouse, but nothing significant.  Now came the real challenge.

Out of the bag, Wulf pulled a harness and ropes.  Using them, he lowered himself over the edge of the roof and down the side of the building.   Entering through a window that should have been inaccessible would be the best way to get in without alerting the guards.  He cut the glass carefully reaching in and opening the window.   Now able to open the window, he lifted his leg over the sill and slipped quietly inside.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jun 23, 2019)

Akako just sat in complete confusion at what she just saw, "did he just try to..., because he was..., you all saw him...". "Americans are weird", she said slamming another drink, "no more drinks for me either, just give me tonight's soup special".


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 23, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello's aquamarine eyes widen as he yelled in Sicilian. "_MIO DIO_!" He reached up and slapped James as hard as he could. "JAMES JACKSON, SNAP THE HELL OUT OF IT!" He grabbed him by the shoulders and pushed him back. "Okay, that's it! No more to drink!" He turns to the komono dragon. "Sir, give me some food and a bucket of ice!"


James fell back and rubbed his face. He just giggled as he could barely feel the pain from the smack. "Who the hell is James Jackson?... Sounds like a handsome sonuvabitch." He staggered back to Gab bit slower then before.

The komodo got some sushi and a large bucket of clean ice water from the kitchen. He sat them both on the counter and smiled as James was currently amusing to him. He muttered in Japanese, "<Americans... crazy breed...>"


GrimnCoyote said:


> Akako just sat in complete confusion at what she just saw, "did he just try to..., because he was..., you all saw him... Americans are weird", she said slamming another drink, "no more drinks for me either, just give me tonight's soup special".


As Gab worked on James, the bartender got a hot bowl of Hoto soup and gave it to the kitsune as she sat down at the bar.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jun 23, 2019)

"<Thank you>", she spoke to the komodo dragon in Japanese as he passed her he soup. The kitsune took two sips from if, each time exhaling on the poon to cool it down slightly, "mmmh just like dad used to make".


----------



## JackJackal (Jun 23, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James fell back and rubbed his face. He just giggled as he could barely feel the pain from the smack. "Who the hell is James Jackson?... Sounds like a handsome sonuvabitch." He staggered back to Gab bit slower then before.
> 
> The komodo got some sushi and a large bucket of clean ice water from the kitchen. He sat them both on the counter and smiled as James was currently amusing to him. He muttered in Japanese, "<Americans... crazy breed...>"
> 
> As Gab worked on James, the bartender got a hot bowl of Hoto soup and gave it to the kitsune as she sat down at the bar.


"Fuck sake this man is a lost cause with how he is right now" jack snickered drinking some more beer


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 23, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James fell back and rubbed his face. He just giggled as he could barely feel the pain from the smack. "Who the hell is James Jackson?... Sounds like a handsome sonuvabitch." He staggered back to Gab bit slower then before.
> 
> The komodo got some sushi and a large bucket of clean ice water from the kitchen. He sat them both on the counter and smiled as James was currently amusing to him. He muttered in Japanese, "<Americans... crazy breed...>"



Gabriello thanked the bartender, stood up, and wait til James got close to him before grabbing him by both shoulders to stop him. He then goes down to his pants and starts to unbuckle them. When James thinks that Gabriello tries to "get in his pants" and make a smart remark, the feathered lion looked to him and gave him a blank stare. He then grabbed the bucket and  poured all of the ice down his pants. When James yelled, Gabriello shoved two pieces of sushi in his mouth.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 23, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello thanked the bartender, stood up, and wait til James got close to him before grabbing him by both shoulders to stop him. He then goes down to his pants and starts to unbuckle them. When James thinks that Gabriello tries to "get in his pants" and make a smart remark, the feathered lion looked to him and gave him a blank stare. He then grabbed the bucket and  poured all of the ice down his pants. When James yelled, Gabriello shoved two pieces of sushi in his mouth.


James drunkenly giggled when he went for his pants until he poured all the ice water down in there. His eyes widened in surprise, his pupils snapped to normal, and he hollered in surprise and a bit of pain. "HEYY!!! WHAT THE HEL-"
He was cut off by sushi being stuffed in his mouth as he stumbled backwards and fell to the floor with his pants down. He gradually came back around in a few minutes and looked to see Akako, Jack, and Gab staring at him.
"...what the hell happened? I feel like I just woke from a nap... didn't we just get out of a meeting?" He slowly sat up to feel his nuts were cold and his pants were down.
"Why the hell are my pants down?! And why am I so wet and cold?!?" He looked to Akako. "I'm just gonna say you do NOT look like yur 18. I hope I didn't do anything illegal..." He slowly struggled to stand up and pulled his now wet suitpants up. He staggered to the bar once he got situated and he looked to bartender.
"Ice water if you don't mind..."
The komodo snickered and got him a cup of ice cold water. James slowly sipped it as he awaited for someone to explain what had happened over the past 30ish minutes.


----------



## JackJackal (Jun 23, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James drunkenly giggled when he went for his pants until he poured all the ice water down in there. His eyes widened in surprise, his pupils snapped to normal, and he hollered in surprise and a bit of pain. "HEYY!!! WHAT THE HEL-"
> He was cut off by sushi being stuffed in his mouth as he stumbled backwards and fell to the floor with his pants down. He gradually came back around in a few minutes and looked to see Akako, Jack, and Gab staring at him.
> "...what the hell happened? I feel like I just woke from a nap... didn't we just get out of a meeting?" He slowly sat up to feel his nuts were cold and his pants were down.
> "Why the hell are my pants down?! And why am I so wet and cold?!?" He looked to Akako. "I'm just gonna say you do NOT look like yur 18. I hope I didn't do anything illegal..." He slowly struggled to stand up and pulled his now wet suitpants up. He staggered to the bar once he got situated and he looked to bartender.
> ...


"Well you got drunk and acted like a full on retard for a while then when gabriello walked in you tried to kiss him and flirted with him because you said he reminded you of some French chick you said you kissed!" Jack explained laughing his ass off from what had happened


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jun 23, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James drunkenly giggled when he went for his pants until he poured all the ice water down in there. His eyes widened in surprise, his pupils snapped to normal, and he hollered in surprise and a bit of pain. "HEYY!!! WHAT THE HEL-"
> He was cut off by sushi being stuffed in his mouth as he stumbled backwards and fell to the floor with his pants down. He gradually came back around in a few minutes and looked to see Akako, Jack, and Gab staring at him.
> "...what the hell happened? I feel like I just woke from a nap... didn't we just get out of a meeting?" He slowly sat up to feel his nuts were cold and his pants were down.
> "Why the hell are my pants down?! And why am I so wet and cold?!?" He looked to Akako. "I'm just gonna say you do NOT look like yur 18. I hope I didn't do anything illegal..." He slowly struggled to stand up and pulled his now wet suitpants up. He staggered to the bar once he got situated and he looked to bartender.
> ...



"Hehehe I am 19 years old but I wasn't the one you did anything to", she snickered while finishing her meal.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 23, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James drunkenly giggled when he went for his pants until he poured all the ice water down in there. His eyes widened in surprise, his pupils snapped to normal, and he hollered in surprise and a bit of pain. "HEYY!!! WHAT THE HEL-"
> He was cut off by sushi being stuffed in his mouth as he stumbled backwards and fell to the floor with his pants down. He gradually came back around in a few minutes and looked to see Akako, Jack, and Gab staring at him.
> "...what the hell happened? I feel like I just woke from a nap... didn't we just get out of a meeting?" He slowly sat up to feel his nuts were cold and his pants were down.
> "Why the hell are my pants down?! And why am I so wet and cold?!?" He looked to Akako. "I'm just gonna say you do NOT look like yur 18. I hope I didn't do anything illegal..." He slowly struggled to stand up and pulled his now wet suitpants up. He staggered to the bar once he got situated and he looked to bartender.
> ...





JackJackal said:


> "Well you got drunk and acted like a full on retard for a while then when gabriello walked in you tried to kiss him and flirted with him because you said he reminded you of some French chick you said you kissed!" Jack explained laughing his ass off from what had happened





GrimnCoyote said:


> "Hehehe I am 19 years old but I wasn't the one you did anything to", she snickered while finishing her meal.


 
Gabriello crossed his arms and sat in the stool next to James. "James, I respect you and all, but I don't swing that way. Anyway, I ordered you some sushi, so eat up."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 23, 2019)

JackJackal said:


> "Well you got drunk and acted like a full on retard for a while then when gabriello walked in you tried to kiss him and flirted with him because you said he reminded you of some French chick you said you kissed!" Jack explained laughing his ass off from what had happened





GrimnCoyote said:


> "Hehehe I am 19 years old but I wasn't the one you did anything to", she snickered while finishing her meal.





HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello crossed his arms and sat in the stool next to James. "James, I respect you and all, but I don't swing that way. Anyway, I ordered you some sushi, so eat up."


James just looked confused and shook his head at them. "...ok first of all I DID make out with a french girl at the end of the war. Smokin' hot poodle, that was the night of my life that I wasn't getting shot at." He looked to Gab and gave a sheepish smile. "I must've been reallllly drunk becuase 90% of the time I don't 'swing that way' either. Sorry about that." He quickly ate the sushi and looked to the others. "I'd assume it's about time to go meet back with Sabrina, right? I need a fresh pair of pants and underwear." He pulled some soggy Yen from his pockets and put it on the bar, waiting for someone to lead the way back down the street.


----------



## Zenkiki (Jun 23, 2019)

Sabrina left the room right after the others and clicked the door behind her shut, leaving only the girls in there and locked it, which would later be unlocked by the tiger girl, and grabbed a taxi. The taxi driver looks at her and she in turn tells him to take her to the airport's private plane sector. The 15 minute drive there was a quick and quiet ride allowing her to think of everything going on and how she should deal with everything from now on. If the two do not get along, she will have to cast them both out, and because of the contract, it meant killing them. It might be a little messy, but she hadn't had any issues with it in her life. Once there at the airport she paid the taxi driver and then walked over to her hanger. Once there she waves to the pilots inside that were playing cards. They open the plane allowing her to walk through the seating area and the conference room into the back room, which was hidden behind a flush door that had a false back-panel. Inside she grabbed a briefcase and popped it open to revel the envelopes of cash for each person that started on this mission. She loaded James with and additional 15 grand for his assassination, Gab had received a 12k bonus for being the peacekeeper. She left Jack's, Seph's alone, while grabbing a peice of paper and scribbling down a short message and putting it into Zachariah's Then she shut the briefcase and sealed up the container that held all the extra money and then closed the false back-panel as she walks out to the cockpit. "We will be leaving here tomorrow back to Chicago." 

The two men nod at her, "Of course Sabrina." The other grins. "Back home we go." She takes a double take on them, "You know what happened there right?" They shake their heads no. She sighs and looks to them, "We were attacked there while we were gone." They look at her surprised, the one on the right even dropped his cards, showing a diamond Q and a diamond A. She walks out and then the pilots shut the plane behind her flabbergasted about what they just learned. 

Sabrina got in another taxi and rode back to the hotel carrying the briefcase in her left paw as she got out. She walks into the lobby when she sees a recognizable blacken faced wolf, but kept walking towards the elevator. Her tail slowly swishing side to side on the floor behind her, as her ocean blue oriental dress shifted slightly as she walks.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 23, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James just looked confused and shook his head at them. "...ok first of all I DID make out with a french girl at the end of the war. Smokin' hot poodle, that was the night of my life that I wasn't getting shot at." He looked to Gab and gave a sheepish smile. "I must've been reallllly drunk becuase 90% of the time I don't 'swing that way' either. Sorry about that." He quickly ate the sushi and looked to the others. "I'd assume it's about time to go meet back with Sabrina, right? I need a fresh pair of pants and underwear." He pulled some soggy Yen from his pockets and put it on the bar, waiting for someone to lead the way back down the street.



The feathered lion just shook his head and couldn't help but chuckled. After he paid for their tabs, he lead the group back to the hotel. They all stopped at James' hotel room first and waited outside for him.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jun 23, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina left the room right after the others and clicked the door behind her shut, leaving only the girls in there and locked it, which would later be unlocked by the tiger girl, and grabbed a taxi. The taxi driver looks at her and she in turn tells him to take her to the airport's private plane sector. The 15 minute drive there was a quick and quiet ride allowing her to think of everything going on and how she should deal with everything from now on. If the two do not get along, she will have to cast them both out, and because of the contract, it meant killing them. It might be a little messy, but she hadn't had any issues with it in her life. Once there at the airport she paid the taxi driver and then walked over to her hanger. Once there she waves to the pilots inside that were playing cards. They open the plane allowing her to walk through the seating area and the conference room into the back room, which was hidden behind a flush door that had a false back-panel. Inside she grabbed a briefcase and popped it open to revel the envelopes of cash for each person that started on this mission. She loaded James with and additional 15 grand for his assassination, Gab had received a 12k bonus for being the peacekeeper. She left Jack's, Seph's alone, while grabbing a peice of paper and scribbling down a short message and putting it into Zachariah's Then she shut the briefcase and sealed up the container that held all the extra money and then closed the false back-panel as she walks out to the cockpit. "We will be leaving here tomorrow back to Chicago."
> 
> The two men nod at her, "Of course Sabrina." The other grins. "Back home we go." She takes a double take on them, "You know what happened there right?" They shake their heads no. She sighs and looks to them, "We were attacked there while we were gone." They look at her surprised, the one on the right even dropped his cards, showing a diamond Q and a diamond A. She walks out and then the pilots shut the plane behind her flabbergasted about what they just learned.
> 
> Sabrina got in another taxi and rode back to the hotel carrying the briefcase in her left paw as she got out. She walks into the lobby when she sees a recognizable blacken faced wolf, but kept walking towards the elevator. Her tail slowly swishing side to side on the floor behind her, as her ocean blue oriental dress shifted slightly as she walks.


Midnight gets in the next elevator up, going to Sabs room and lightly knocking on the door, knowing that she's home he awaited for the door to open to talk to her, finally hoping to get in


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jun 23, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> The feathered lion just shook his head and couldn't help but chuckled. After he paid for their tabs, he lead the group back to the hotel. They all stopped at James' hotel room first and waited outside for him.



"He's quite the drinker", Akako said to the feathered lion and jackal. She analyses the dress realizing some of the partialy melted ice cubes Gabriello shoved down James's pants but didn't care because it wasn't hers in the first place.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 23, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> The feathered lion just shook his head and couldn't help but chuckled. After he paid for their tabs, he lead the group back to the hotel. They all stopped at James' hotel room first and waited outside for him.


James awkwardly walked his way into the hotel due to his area being very, very cold. They took the elevator up to the seven floor and James went to his room.
"Five minutes y'all, I promise."
Quickly, he tossed his pinstripe suit off and hung it up to dry. He put on his black suit he wore for the assassination and came back out like nothing happened. "Welp... it's that time. Let's go settle and discuss the mission with Sabrina." He led the way this time to the elevator only to find it had already gone up to a floor above them (@Zenkiki ). He had the elevator boy send for it once they got there.


----------



## JackJackal (Jun 23, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James awkwardly walked his way into the hotel due to his area being very, very cold. They took the elevator up to the seven floor and James went to his room.
> "Five minutes y'all, I promise."
> Quickly, he tossed his pinstripe suit off and hung it up to dry. He put on his black suit he wore for the assassination and came back out like nothing happened. "Welp... it's that time. Let's go settle and discuss the mission with Sabrina." He led the way this time to the elevator only to find it had already gone up to a floor above them (@Zenkiki ). He had the elevator boy send for it once they got there.


before they went up Jack put a paw on James's shoulder "Hey James. we're cool right? no hard feelings?" he asked unsure if James was fully ok with Jack even after what was said at the bar


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 23, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "He's quite the drinker", Akako said to the feathered lion and jackal. She analyses the dress realizing some of the partialy melted ice cubes Gabriello shoved down James's pants but didn't care because it wasn't hers in the first place.



"I didn't think he was _that_ kind of drunk." Gabriello commented.




Captain TrashPanda said:


> He put on his black suit he wore for the assassination and came back out like nothing happened. "Welp... it's that time. Let's go settle and discuss the mission with Sabrina." He led the way this time to the elevator only to find it had already gone up to a floor above them (@Zenkiki ). He had the elevator boy send for it once they got there.



Gabriello nod his head to him and followed him back to the elevator and waited.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 23, 2019)

JackJackal said:


> before they went up Jack put a paw on James's shoulder "Hey James. we're cool right? no hard feelings?" he asked unsure if James was fully ok with Jack even after what was said at the bar


James looked back at Jack and patted his side where the scar was as they walked. "Yea... we're straight."


HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello nod his head to him and followed him back to the elevator and waited.


James looked to Gab as they waited for the elevator. "So... was I like about to just start doing it in the floor with you or what? I have no idea what I was doing... no recollection at all."


----------



## Zenkiki (Jun 23, 2019)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> Midnight gets in the next elevator up, going to Sabs room and lightly knocking on the door, knowing that she's home he awaited for the door to open to talk to her, finally hoping to get in


The tiger girl had put the gun on the couch when she went back to the counter to get the rest of the water she was wanting to drink. She sipped up the rest of the glass and set it down on the counter. wiping her mouth with her wrist she walks over towards her room when she hears the clicking of the door again. She growls out, "Who's there!?" Sabrina tilts her head a little confused. "Relax it's me." Hearing her familiar voice she calms down and then smiles and waves at Sabrina as she walks into the door still carrying the briefcase. Sabrina set it down on the table next to the couch and looks over at the tiger, but on her way of turning her head she saw the rifle was sitting on the couch. She grabbed it and picked it up. She looks over at her and asks, "What's this for?" Mia shrugs. "Mia... answer me please." She sighs, 

"There was a scary guy that came here and was trying to kidnap us!" Sabrina looks at her with a slight look of amusement. Then as she was about to respond a knock on the door came. Sabrina looks towards it and Mia sniffs the air. She pulls on Sabrina's dress. "That's him!" Sabrina petted her head for a bit and then walks to the door with her hand slowly reaching for her gun as she walks to the door. She opens it and looks at him.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jun 23, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> The tiger girl had put the gun on the couch when she went back to the counter to get the rest of the water she was wanting to drink. She sipped up the rest of the glass and set it down on the counter. wiping her mouth with her wrist she walks over towards her room when she hears the clicking of the door again. She growls out, "Who's there!?" Sabrina tilts her head a little confused. "Relax it's me." Hearing her familiar voice she calms down and then smiles and waves at Sabrina as she walks into the door still carrying the briefcase. Sabrina set it down on the table next to the couch and looks over at the tiger, but on her way of turning her head she saw the rifle was sitting on the couch. She grabbed it and picked it up. She looks over at her and asks, "What's this for?" Mia shrugs. "Mia... answer me please." She sighs,
> 
> "There was a scary guy that came here and was trying to kidnap us!" Sabrina looks at her with a slight look of amusement. Then as she was about to respond a knock on the door came. Sabrina looks towards it and Mia sniffs the air. She pulls on Sabrina's dress. "That's him!" Sabrina petted her head for a bit and then walks to the door with her hand slowly reaching for her gun as she walks to the door. She opens it and looks at him.


"look... I know I've been bothering you a lot, and I've been thinking about what one thing about me could be useful... I'm a good medic, I use to treat my family's wounds, I would put their breaks in splints and bandage them up, i would treat their scrapes, cuts, and burns, i also treated to my own wounds, bullet holes, stab wounds, whatever it may be, I also would treat my kids and wife when they were sick, and they would feel better, and their wounds healed, even when treating my friends wounds... I hope you can find me useful with that" Midnight maintains eye contact, keeping his confidence in himself


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 23, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James looked to Gab as they waited for the elevator. "So... was I like about to just start doing it in the floor with you or what? I have no idea what I was doing... no recollection at all."



Gabriello slowly turned his head to him and just gave him a blank stare.


----------



## Zenkiki (Jun 23, 2019)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> "look... I know I've been bothering you a lot, and I've been thinking about what one thing about me could be useful... I'm a good medic, I use to treat my family's wounds, I would put their breaks in splints and bandage them up, i would treat their scrapes, cuts, and burns, i also treated to my own wounds, bullet holes, stab wounds, whatever it may be, I also would treat my kids and wife when they were sick, and they would feel better, and their wounds healed, even when treating my friends wounds... I hope you can find me useful with that" Midnight maintains eye contact, keeping his confidence in himself


She looks at him and shakes her head, "Why the hell are you here? I told you to scram. You have no use to me, you showed everyone that you have no courage and will cower to whomever holds safety." She points her pistol at his gut.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 23, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello slowly turned his head to him and just gave him a blank stare.


James gave a small sheepish grin and looked back. “Yea... that’s what I thought. I’m not gettin that drunk again till I’m stateside in the Deep South.” He stuck his paws in his pockets and looked to the floor as they waited for the elevator to come back. _“And I was fixin to just go for it with Gab... I mean would it really be that different?... I need to get my mind off that, plenty of time to think on and act on that of I wanted to when we get home... I really doubt I’d do that with a guy for Christ’s sake... but I dunno...” _He quietly hummed an upbeat cadence as they waited.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jun 23, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> She looks at him and shakes her head, "Why the hell are you here? I told you to scram. You have no use to me, you showed everyone that you have no courage and will cower to whomever holds safety." She points her pistol at his gut.


He doesn't mind it, standing his ground "I'm telling you that I can be of use... if you would just give me a chance, I can be a great medic if you would just give me a chance, I've helped countless amounts of people, my friends and their friends... if they were shot and they came to me, i would aid their wounds and bandage them up, if someone on my side were to fall from a gunshot or whatever it may be, i would be by their side to aid them and get them out of the line of fire and to safety, and if someone was sick... i'd be there to help them get healthy and prepared again... I help people heal their wounds, I help people survive, and all i'm asking for is just a chance to redeem myself, to prove that I'm of use, to prove that i can aid wounded allies, so if you would just give me a chance to prove my self to be of use, then I'll gladly take it" He continued to stand his ground


----------



## Zenkiki (Jun 23, 2019)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> He doesn't mind it, standing his ground "I'm telling you that I can be of use... if you would just give me a chance, I can be a great medic if you would just give me a chance, I've helped countless amounts of people, my friends and their friends... if they were shot and they came to me, i would aid their wounds and bandage them up, if someone on my side were to fall from a gunshot or whatever it may be, i would be by their side to aid them and get them out of the line of fire and to safety, and if someone was sick... i'd be there to help them get healthy and prepared again... I help people heal their wounds, I help people survive, and all i'm asking for is just a chance to redeem myself, to prove that I'm of use, to prove that i can aid wounded allies, so if you would just give me a chance to prove my self to be of use, then I'll gladly take it" He continued to stand his ground


She put the gun away seeing his wasn't cowering anymore and he seemed to have finally grown a backbone so she stood there silently for 30 seconds, which felt like an hour before she says, "Alright fine, I'll let you come with us since we could use more medics for what I have planned coming, but" She emphasized it with a hard point of her finger to his eyes. "If you make one mistake, or step out of line a single millimeter, I will have no issues shooting you on the spot for being a spy and a traitor, is that understood?"


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jun 23, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> She put the gun away seeing his wasn't cowering anymore and he seemed to have finally grown a backbone so she stood there silently for 30 seconds, which felt like an hour before she says, "Alright fine, I'll let you come with us since we could use more medics for what I have planned coming, but" She emphasized it with a hard point of her finger to his eyes. "If you make one mistake, or step out of line a single millimeter, I will have no issues shooting you on the spot for being a spy and a traitor, is that understood?"


he said confidently "understood completely" He reached out a paw for a handshake


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 23, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James gave a small sheepish grin and looked back. “Yea... that’s what I thought. I’m not gettin that drunk again till I’m stateside in the Deep South.” He stuck his paws in his pockets and looked to the floor as they waited for the elevator to come back. _“And I was fixin to just go for it with Gab... I mean would it really be that different?... I need to get my mind off that, plenty of time to think on and act on that of I wanted to when we get home... I really doubt I’d do that with a guy for Christ’s sake... but I dunno...” _He quietly hummed an upbeat cadence as they waited.



"Mhm." He simply said as he looked back towards the elevator.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 23, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> "Mhm." He simply said as he looked back towards the elevator.


James cleared his throat as the elevator dinged coming to the floor. He stepped in and waited for Jack, Akako, and Gab. He closed the doors as it took them two stories up to Sab’s floor.


----------



## Zenkiki (Jun 23, 2019)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> he said confidently "understood completely" He reached out a paw for a handshake


She looks down at his hand and grabbed it, squeezing it hard while putting her left paw on top of his paw to play a psychological game, that makes her look more powerful. "Wonderful, then come back here in two hours and we will get you situated. I have to talk with everyone else about things right now, and so I am not going to stop and drop everything for you right now."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 23, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James cleared his throat as the elevator dinged coming to the floor. He stepped in and waited for Jack, Akako, and Gab. He closed the doors as it took them two stories up.



Gabriello entered the elevator with Jack, Akako, and James and waited as they go up.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jun 23, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> She looks down at his hand and grabbed it, squeezing it hard while putting her left paw on top of his paw to play a psychological game, that makes her look more powerful. "Wonderful, then come back here in two hours and we will get you situated. I have to talk with everyone else about things right now, and so I am not going to stop and drop everything for you right now."


He smiles "understood, I'll be back in two hours then, until then do what you need to do" After releasing his grip from the handshake he takes the stairs to the lobby and outside, soon walking to a sushi bar to grab some food to eat and to maybe have a couple drinks later


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 23, 2019)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> He smiles "understood, I'll be back in two hours then, until then do what you need to do" After releasing his grip from the handshake he walks downstairs to the lobby and outside, soon walking to a sushi bar to grab some food to eat and to maybe have a couple drinks later





HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello entered the elevator with Jack, Akako, and James and waited as they go up.


They could feel the elevator move up to the ninth floor. The doors dinged and they all stepped out. James led the way to Sab’s door. He knocked on the door lightly and backed up so she could see them in the peephole.


----------



## Zenkiki (Jun 23, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> They could feel the elevator move up to the ninth floor. The doors dinged and they all stepped out. James led the way to Sab’s door. He knocked on the door lightly and backed up so she could see them in the peephole.


Sabrina was just getting a drink when a knock came on the door. She puffs fire out her nose and opened the door, her arm was wound up ready to toss the water at whoever was there, but seeing last minute it was James, she stopped abruptly. The water sloshed out and fell to floor between them. She looks up at him and the other two and huffs once and opened the door not saying anything else.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 23, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina was just getting a drink when a knock came on the door. She puffs fire out her nose and opened the door, her arm was wound up ready to toss the water at whoever was there, but seeing last minute it was James, she stopped abruptly. The water sloshed out and fell to floor between them. She looks up at him and the other two and huffs once and opened the door not saying anything else.


James quickly backed up as the door was slung open and he saw water about to be thrown at him.
“Hey hey hey hey it’s me chill! I just changed pants anyways, please don’t send me back down.” He raised an eyebrow as she looked to him and he looked to her in awkward silence. He shuffled past her as the three walked in to sit down. “The hell was that for...” He quietly mumbled under his breath. He sat on the couch  between Akako and Jack and just looked at the floor, confused if she was pissed at him or just pissed in general.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 23, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina was just getting a drink when a knock came on the door. She puffs fire out her nose and opened the door, her arm was wound up ready to toss the water at whoever was there, but seeing last minute it was James, she stopped abruptly. The water sloshed out and fell to floor between them. She looks up at him and the other two and huffs once and opened the door not saying anything else.



Gabriello followed James to Sabrina's hotel room and watched as he knocked on the door. However, when Sabrina came out, he was shocked to see her almost splashed water on James.  He quickly jumped back as the water hit the floor. He looks back to Sabrina as she huffed and opened the door wider for them to come in. He entered the room and saw Mia on the couch. He smiled and walks over to her. "Hey, sweetie." He picked her up and sat in her spot, while placing her on his lap. He looked down at her and smiled. "How are you?"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 24, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello followed James to Sabrina's hotel room and watched as he knocked on the door. However, when Sabrina came out, he was shocked to see her almost splashed water on James.  He quickly jumped back as the water hit the floor. He looks back to Sabrina as she huffed and opened the door wider for them to come in. He entered the room and saw Mia on the couch. He smiled and walks over to her. "Hey, sweetie." He picked her up and sat in her spot, while placing her on his lap. He looked down at her and smiled. "How are you?"


He hadn’t been paying too much attention when he walked in but now that he was waiting fo Zach and Seph he saw a young tigress sitting on a couch across from him. He watched as Gab picked her up and sat her in his lap. He just raised a confused eyebrow and looked to Gab. 
“And who’s the lil whippersnapper Gab?”


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 24, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> He hadn’t been paying too much attention when he walked in but now that he was waiting fo Zach and Seph he saw a young tigress sitting on a couch across from him. He watched as Gab picked her up and sat her in his lap. He just raised a confused eyebrow and looked to Gab.
> “And who’s the lil whippersnapper Gab?”



Gabriello looks to James. "Oh, right. This is Mia. Sabrina and I found her, along with three other girls, on the bottom floor of the ship this morning."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 24, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello looks to James. "Oh, right. This is Mia. Sabrina and I found her, along with three other girls, on the bottom floor of the ship this morning."


James nodded and stood up. He walked over to Gab and sat next to him, looking at the tigress. He gave a small polite smile and extended a paw out to her. Of course, his were massive compared to her tiny paws. “Nice to meet you Mia. I’m James.”


----------



## Seph (Jun 24, 2019)

Despite Seph's best efforts, he fell asleep. It was a good sleep too, some of the best rest Seph had ever had. But in his restful sleep, there was a nagging voice in his ear. It was distant at first, but kept getting louder as his dreams went on. Eventually, it sounded like it was being yelled in his ear. "Get up!" The voice yelled, it was Seph's own voice. What the voice said didn't register with Seph until it was yelled in his ear again.

"Oh shit!" Seph said as he shot awake and remembered that he had somewhere to be. He dove out of bed and towards the door. He opened the door and ran out of his room at then the hotel, leaving the staff puzzled. He ran down the street until he reached the hotel Sabrina was at. Seph was panting pretty hard but he figured he was fine. "_When did I get so out of shape?" _Seph asked himself in thought. He caught his breath and had to make a big choice. He could wait for the elevator that wasn't there yet, or use the stairs. Not knowing how late he was, he figured that the stairs would be faster.

As Seph ran up the stairs, he realized the error of his ways. Her room was on the 9th floor, and Seph had just gotten to the second. "Well...too late...now." Seph said, in between pants. He kept going up, and up, and up, until he could no longer feel his legs. He panted his way over to a wall and sat down, leaning against it. "I ain't making this." Seph concluded, barely being able to breathe. That's when he realized that he was on the 7th floor. Seph groaned as he got up and stumbled over to the stairs. He slowly asended until he eventually saw the 9th floor. A smile crossed Seph's face as he realized the nightmare was over. He walked through the door and over to room 916. He knocked on the door, still trying to catch his breath.


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Jun 24, 2019)

Wulf slipped inside the window, silently as only a wolf can be.   Inside was an office, with no people around.   It was perfect.   Wulf detached himself from the ropes, leaving the harness on.   He' need that soon enough.   He set the napsack down on the desk, quietly taking out burglary tools and weapons.  His automatic pistol was slung under his arm in it's holster.   On the desk he set down a loaded tommy gun with a drum magazine.   He was hoping not to need it and stay silent.   But if he needed to fight his way out he wanted overwhelming firepower.  

Silently he went to the door, opening it an looking out into the hall.   The entire floor was silent and dark.   If there were any guards awake they must be on another floor.   So far things were working out well.  Wulf went back into the office closing the door.   He spent the next few hours going through the office with a fine-tooth comb, digging into every hidden stash he could find.   Whenever he found paperwork with financial details or any info about the MS23 operations, he kept it and put in in a thick folio.

Sabrina's intel had been correct.   This safehouse was a hub for MS23.   It had info about major sections of the entire MS23 organization.  And Wulf was collecting it all...

Eventually he finished his work.  He packed all the papers into the folio, and packed everything back into the napsack.   The he retraced his steps.  Back out the window and up the wall via the ropes.   Back along the rooftops to his hotel, and then back down through his room's window.

Cleaning up, Wulf would take the first train in the morning from Nagano back to Tokyo.   His mission a success.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jun 24, 2019)

"WAIT KIDS!!!", she yelled before covering her mouth due to her being a bit too loud, "I mean there are kids here". "I don't do well around little ones, usually they end up pulling on my ears or tail and sometimes lock me out of houses", the kitsune sat on the couch opposite of the tigress.


----------



## Zenkiki (Jun 24, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello followed James to Sabrina's hotel room and watched as he knocked on the door. However, when Sabrina came out, he was shocked to see her almost splashed water on James.  He quickly jumped back as the water hit the floor. He looks back to Sabrina as she huffed and opened the door wider for them to come in. He entered the room and saw Mia on the couch. He smiled and walks over to her. "Hey, sweetie." He picked her up and sat in her spot, while placing her on his lap. He looked down at her and smiled. "How are you?"


Mia looks up at him and smiles as she wiggles in his lap to get comfy. "I'm good. There was a scary guy trying to take us, but I was big and strong like you, and stopped it."


Captain TrashPanda said:


> James nodded and stood up. He walked over to Gab and sat next to him, looking at the tigress. He gave a small polite smile and extended a paw out to her. Of course, his were massive compared to her tiny paws. “Nice to meet you Mia. I’m James.”


She looks up at the masked bandit and looks at his paw and then seeing that the others were calm she shook his paw. "Uh, hi James." 


GrimnCoyote said:


> "WAIT KIDS!!!", she yelled before covering her mouth due to her being a bit too loud, "I mean there are kids here". "I don't do well around little ones, usually they end up pulling on my ears or tail and sometimes lock me out of houses", the kitsune sat on the couch opposite of the tigress.


Mia looks at Akako thinking she was very weird and looks at her thinking more. "Why are you scared? You think I'm going to pull on your tail? No, but Chinaza might." Thinking she turns her Gabreillo, "Can we go play in here now?"






Seph said:


> Despite Seph's best efforts, he fell asleep. It was a good sleep too, some of the best rest Seph had ever had. But in his restful sleep, there was a nagging voice in his ear. It was distant at first, but kept getting louder as his dreams went on. Eventually, it sounded like it was being yelled in his ear. "Get up!" The voice yelled, it was Seph's own voice. What the voice said didn't register with Seph until it was yelled in his ear again.
> 
> "Oh shit!" Seph said as he shot awake and remembered that he had somewhere to be. He dove out of bed and towards the door. He opened the door and ran out of his room at then the hotel, leaving the staff puzzled. He ran down the street until he reached the hotel Sabrina was at. Seph was panting pretty hard but he figured he was fine. "_When did I get so out of shape?" _Seph asked himself in thought. He caught his breath and had to make a big choice. He could wait for the elevator that wasn't there yet, or use the stairs. Not knowing how late he was, he figured that the stairs would be faster.
> 
> As Seph ran up the stairs, he realized the error of his ways. Her room was on the 9th floor, and Seph had just gotten to the second. "Well...too late...now." Seph said, in between pants. He kept going up, and up, and up, until he could no longer feel his legs. He panted his way over to a wall and sat down, leaning against it. "I ain't making this." Seph concluded, barely being able to breathe. That's when he realized that he was on the 7th floor. Seph groaned as he got up and stumbled over to the stairs. He slowly asended until he eventually saw the 9th floor. A smile crossed Seph's face as he realized the nightmare was over. He walked through the door and over to room 916. He knocked on the door, still trying to catch his breath.


Sabrina was finally able to take a drink and get sometime to relax. She sat down on the couch, after putting the rifle that she had dropped back on the couch on the nightstand since she didn't bother hiding it from the girls since Mia had already found it and nearly used it. She looks around the room seeing everyone be more calm now and able to talk calmly now. The door knocked with a heavier thud so she walked over thinking it was either Umbra and Zach, or Seph. She looked through the peephole and saw it was an exhausted bodyguard so she opened the door and let him in. "Don't worry we haven't started yet, we are still waiting on Zach and his wolf friend to come back then we can finish our meeting."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 24, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Mia looks up at him and smiles as she wiggles in his lap to get comfy. "I'm good. There was a scary guy trying to take us, but I was big and strong like you, and stopped it."
> 
> She looks up at the masked bandit and looks at his paw and then seeing that the others were calm she shook his paw. "Uh, hi James."
> 
> ...


James gave the young tigress a light shake before moving back to where he was before. He wasn’t too good with little kids so he couldn’t tell if she was either scared, aloof, or none of the above. He didn’t say anything else though because he didn’t want to accidentally scare them by saying something stupid. He looked away from the tigress and lion and saw Seph come inside. He could tell he was out of breath. 
“Seph, you alright? Look like you just booked it from Main Street to the the room.”


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jun 24, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Mia looks up at him and smiles as she wiggles in his lap to get comfy. "I'm good. There was a scary guy trying to take us, but I was big and strong like you, and stopped it."
> 
> She looks up at the masked bandit and looks at his paw and then seeing that the others were calm she shook his paw. "Uh, hi James."
> 
> ...



"Not scared just had bad experiences with children of your age", she shivers as she remembers all the kids at her little cousin birthday party constantly annoying, wrestling, and tormenting her the whole say.


----------



## Seph (Jun 24, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James gave the young tigress a light shake before moving back to where he was before. He wasn’t too good with little kids so he couldn’t tell if she was either scared, aloof, or none of the above. He didn’t say anything else though because he didn’t want to accidentally scare them by saying something stupid. He looked away from the tigress and lion and saw Seph come inside. He could tell he was out of breath.
> “Seph, you alright? Look like you just booked it from Main Street to the the room.”


Seph sat down on the couch, still panting. He looked over to James before speaking. "Pretty much." Seph said as he laid his head back. "I thought I was later." Seph said, still panting heavy. "Should have just taken the damn elevator." Seph said. "Any water around here?" He asked James.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 24, 2019)

Seph said:


> Seph sat down on the couch, still panting. He looked over to James before speaking. "Pretty much." Seph said as he laid his head back. "I thought I was later." Seph said, still panting heavy. "Should have just taken the damn elevator." Seph said. "Any water around here?" He asked James.


James shot him a smirk and started joking in him a bit. “For an ex-fighter, sure looks the stairs TKO’d yur ass.” He looked to the  kitchenette and pointed. “Probably a tap over there... should be some cups.”


----------



## Seph (Jun 24, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James shot him a smirk and started joking in him a bit. “For an ex-fighter, sure looks the stairs TKO’d yur ass.” He looked to the  kitchenette and pointed. “Probably a tap over there... should be some cups.”


"Well, I'd like to see you run up 9 stories." Seph said as he got up and walked over to the sink. He got a cup out of the cupboard and filled it up before chugging the whole thing. He filled the cup up and chugged it about 5 more times before setting the cup down. "Some good water right there." Seph said as he sat down on the couch again.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 24, 2019)

Seph said:


> "Well, I'd like to see you run up 9 stories." Seph said as he got up and walked over to the sink. He got a cup out of the cupboard and filled it up before chugging the whole thing. He filled the cup up and chugged it about 5 more times before setting the cup down. "Some good water right there." Seph said as he sat down on the couch again.


James just snickered and looked to him as he chugged down the water. “We should race one day. Wouldn’t hurt, some friendly competition.” He smiled and looked back to Gab with Mia in his life. _“Y’know... I hope one day that’s me. A father who can raise a kit. They can see their Whitepaw ‘aunts and uncles’ occasionally.” _


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jun 24, 2019)

Zach and Umbra spent most of the evening trying to fnd some place to eat, but eventually Zach stalked off on his own and left Umbra's side. The wolf, now seemingly alone, decided to wander the halls of the hotel alone for the night.

After zach had finished his meal down at another local vender outside of the hotel, he went back to go get Jax. That broken leg of his would not be easy to heal, thats for sure.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 24, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Mia looks up at him and smiles as she wiggles in his lap to get comfy. "I'm good. There was a scary guy trying to take us, but I was big and strong like you, and stopped it."



Gabriello raised a brow at the young tigress. "Oh? Is that so?" He then looks over to Sabrina with a quizzical look. When she mouthed to him that she will tell him later, he simply nod his head and looked back at the girl.



Zenkiki said:


> Thinking she turns her Gabreillo, "Can we go play in here now?"



"Not yet, sweetie. The adults need to continue the meeting. However, once we're done, you girls are welcome to come out and play. Better yet, how about we go see a picture show together? Would you like that, Mia?"


----------



## Zenkiki (Jun 24, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello raised a brow at the young tigress. "Oh? Is that so?" He then looks over to Sabrina with a quizzical look. When she mouthed to him that she will tell him later, he simply nod his head and looked back at the girl.
> 
> 
> 
> "Not yet, sweetie. The adults need to continue the meeting. However, once we're done, you girls are welcome to come out and play. Better yet, how about we go see a picture show together? Would you like that, Mia?"


Mia sighs a little sad that she had to leave again since she wanted to play with all her new friends, but she nodded to him wanting to atleast play, even if it wasnt right now. Mia walks off to her room and shut the door. 

Sabrina seeing that everyone was ready she whistles for everyone to come sit down and they can continue their conversation. "So the deal with my speakeasy back home... it was shot up by a wolf in a full tux, from the sounds of it, it must be MS23, but how efficient they were tells me it was the big daddy, not just some random thug. When we get home those of you that are willing to continue with me, we will be heading out in 2 weeks to Arizona. Those of you that wish to depart, you can leave as soon we get back." She looks at James and Jack, "are you two settled and not going to be an issue like I asked?"


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 24, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Mia sighs a little sad that she had to leave again since she wanted to play with all her new friends, but she nodded to him wanting to atleast play, even if it wasnt right now. Mia walks off to her room and shut the door.
> 
> Sabrina seeing that everyone was ready she whistles for everyone to come sit down and they can continue their conversation. "So the deal with my speakeasy back home... it was shot up by a wolf in a full tux, from the sounds of it, it must be MS23, but how efficient they were tells me it was the big daddy, not just some random thug. When we get home those of you that are willing to continue with me, we will be heading out in 2 weeks to Arizona. Those of you that wish to depart, you can leave as soon we get back." She looks at James and Jack, "are you two settled and not going to be an issue like I asked?"



Gabriello sighed as he watched Mia walked back in her room. Then he turns his attention to Sabrina as he listened.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 24, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Mia sighs a little sad that she had to leave again since she wanted to play with all her new friends, but she nodded to him wanting to atleast play, even if it wasnt right now. Mia walks off to her room and shut the door.
> 
> Sabrina seeing that everyone was ready she whistles for everyone to come sit down and they can continue their conversation. "So the deal with my speakeasy back home... it was shot up by a wolf in a full tux, from the sounds of it, it must be MS23, but how efficient they were tells me it was the big daddy, not just some random thug. When we get home those of you that are willing to continue with me, we will be heading out in 2 weeks to Arizona. Those of you that wish to depart, you can leave as soon we get back." She looks at James and Jack, "are you two settled and not going to be an issue like I asked?"


James had been daydreaming about Memphis when Sab addressed him and Jack. He snapped back to attention and looked to Sab, nodding in approval. “Yea... we’re good. We settled our differences in the bar.” He shifted himself before speaking again. “If I may say, I would be honored to keep fighting and head to Arizona. However... since Umbra is a military man and he showed up instead of Kylan I want to head to Washington D.C. Something about him makes me uneasy. The State, War, and Navy Building should have some background on him. As soon as I get some information on him I will fly to Arizona and meet up with y’all. I’m due to pay a trip out to the capital... see the memorial for the fallen.” He popped his neck and looked away. “Get a .45 round and leave it for remembrance... especially for my unit.” He cleared his throat and looked back up to Sab. “Anyways, I would love to head to the desert to fight MS23... but a trip to D.C. is needed first.”


----------



## Zenkiki (Jun 24, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James had been daydreaming about Memphis when Sab addressed him and Jack. He snapped back to attention and looked to Sab, nodding in approval. “Yea... we’re good. We settled our differences in the bar.” He shifted himself before speaking again. “If I may say, I would be honored to keep fighting and head to Arizona. However... since Umbra is a military man and he showed up instead of Kylan I want to head to Washington D.C. Something about him makes me uneasy. The State, War, and Navy Building should have some background on him. As soon as I get some information on him I will fly to Arizona and meet up with y’all. I’m due to pay a trip out to the capital... see the memorial for the fallen.” He popped his neck and looked away. “Get a .45 round and leave it for remembrance... especially for my unit.” He cleared his throat and looked back up to Sab. “Anyways, I would love to head to the desert to fight MS23... but a trip to D.C. is needed first.”


She nodded her understanding. "Very well. I will be working on getting some of my men from some cities and see if I cannot get more men for when we start out attack. I'm sure the attack at our heart will inspire more people to come help us. When that happens, Gab, and James, you two will be in charge of leading them. I will be busy with other things. So we are like the millitary and splitting control down to more leaders to ease my burden. I will still be doing things with you, I just might not be in the front anymore, since I'll be dealing with more men and putting them in place."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 24, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> She nodded her understanding. "Very well. I will be working on getting some of my men from some cities and see if I cannot get more men for when we start out attack. I'm sure the attack at our heart will inspire more people to come help us. When that happens, Gab, and James, you two will be in charge of leading them. I will be busy with other things. So we are like the millitary and splitting control down to more leaders to ease my burden. I will still be doing things with you, I just might not be in the front anymore, since I'll be dealing with more men and putting them in place."



Gabriello simply nods to her. "Understood."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 24, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> She nodded her understanding. "Very well. I will be working on getting some of my men from some cities and see if I cannot get more men for when we start out attack. I'm sure the attack at our heart will inspire more people to come help us. When that happens, Gab, and James, you two will be in charge of leading them. I will be busy with other things. So we are like the millitary and splitting control down to more leaders to ease my burden. I will still be doing things with you, I just might not be in the front anymore, since I'll be dealing with more men and putting them in place."


James’ eyes widened in surprise as she said he’d be put in a position of leadership. He slowly gave a proud grin and gave a small nod. “Yes ma’am. I’d be honored.” Inside he felt excited and happy. All his hard work here looked like it had payed off. Finally, he’d get a chance to call some shots. He’d have to still report to Sab, but he was used to reporting to higher-ups. He looked to Gab with the same small smile then looked to @Seph and Jack. He mouthed, “Welcome to Whitepaw Squad Alpha, baby.”


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 24, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James’ eyes widened in surprise as she said he’d be put in a position of leadership. He slowly gave a proud grin and gave a small nod. “Yes ma’am. I’d be honored.” Inside he felt excited and happy. All his hard work here looked like it had payed off. Finally, he’d get a chance to call some shots. He’d have to still report to Sab, but he was used to reporting to higher-ups. He looked to Gab with the same small smile then looked to @Seph and Jack. He mouthed, “Welcome to Whitepaw Squad Alpha, baby.”



Gabriello looks over to James and grins, nodding his head at him.


----------



## JackJackal (Jun 24, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James’ eyes widened in surprise as she said he’d be put in a position of leadership. He slowly gave a proud grin and gave a small nod. “Yes ma’am. I’d be honored.” Inside he felt excited and happy. All his hard work here looked like it had payed off. Finally, he’d get a chance to call some shots. He’d have to still report to Sab, but he was used to reporting to higher-ups. He looked to Gab with the same small smile then looked to @Seph and Jack. He mouthed, “Welcome to Whitepaw Squad Alpha, baby.”


Jack smiled and rolled his eyes. James was happy and things were good between them. But now he had another problem. He had to ensure that his brother would be safe and that he wouldn't cause trouble. "What about my brother? What will happen to him once you get your Intel from him?" He asked sabrina (@Zenkiki )


----------



## Zenkiki (Jun 24, 2019)

JackJackal said:


> Jack smiled and rolled his eyes. James was happy and things were good between them. But now he had another problem. He had to ensure that his brother would be safe and that he wouldn't cause trouble. "What about my brother? What will happen to him once you get your Intel from him?" He asked sabrina (@Zenkiki )


She looks at Jack, "If he cooperates and is willing to work for me then he'll be patched up and put out on the field for me somewhere. Put him somewhere he should be able to do things."


----------



## JackJackal (Jun 24, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> She looks at Jack, "If he cooperates and is willing to work for me then he'll be patched up and put out on the field for me somewhere. Put him somewhere he should be able to do things."


"Then might I suggest putting him in our team? I know he doesn't have your trust but he and I make a great team when we work together and can keep each other in check!" Jack said quickly "Its completely your decision but I assure you allowing it will be helpful to your cause!"


----------



## Zenkiki (Jun 24, 2019)

JackJackal said:


> "Then might I suggest putting him in our team? I know he doesn't have your trust but he and I make a great team when we work together and can keep each other in check!" Jack said quickly "Its completely your decision but I assure you allowing it will be helpful to your cause!"


"Brothers in battle together? That isn't something you normally see, but if I put you two together, would either of you have an outburst like you did on the yacht or will it never happen since you two are working together now?"


----------



## JackJackal (Jun 24, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> "Brothers in battle together? That isn't something you normally see, but if I put you two together, would either of you have an outburst like you did on the yacht or will it never happen since you two are working together now?"


Jack slightly wilted as he could guarentee that Jax would behave but when it came to him he wasn't sure "yes. Jax and I will be fine as long as we're together." He half lied not wanting to hurt his chance of having her say yes


----------



## Seph (Jun 24, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James’ eyes widened in surprise as she said he’d be put in a position of leadership. He slowly gave a proud grin and gave a small nod. “Yes ma’am. I’d be honored.” Inside he felt excited and happy. All his hard work here looked like it had payed off. Finally, he’d get a chance to call some shots. He’d have to still report to Sab, but he was used to reporting to higher-ups. He looked to Gab with the same small smile then looked to @Seph and Jack. He mouthed, “Welcome to Whitepaw Squad Alpha, baby.”


Seph smiled and nodded. He liked the idea of being on a smaller team, and since he wasn't the best bodyguard on the last mission, he could try again in what ever new role he would have. He also liked James far better than Sabrina.


----------



## Zenkiki (Jun 24, 2019)

JackJackal said:


> Jack slightly wilted as he could guarentee that Jax would behave but when it came to him he wasn't sure "yes. Jax and I will be fine as long as we're together." He half lied not wanting to hurt his chance of having her say yes


"Alright, but dont tell him this. I'll let it be a gracious gift rather than a temptation. I will get everything from him first and then I'll give him the option. James or Gabriello, which one of you will take with brothers?"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 24, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> "Alright, but dont tell him this. I'll let it be a gracious gift rather than a temptation. I will get everything from him first and then I'll give him the option. James or Gabriello, which one of you will take with brothers?"


James gave a smile and looked to Sab. “I’ll take the brothers and Seph. Best of the best all on one team. I’ll break Jax in... you can be assured of that. Not only that, siblings in combat are pretty strong together. I saw that for myself.” He gave Jack a happy smile and nodded his head. “This gonna be a good squadron.”


----------



## JackJackal (Jun 24, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James gave a smile and looked to Sab. “I’ll take the brothers and Seph. Best of the best all on one team. I’ll break Jax in... you can be assured of that. Not only that, siblings in combat are pretty strong together. I saw that for myself.” He gave Jack a happy smile and nodded his head. “This gonna be a good squadron.”


Jack nodded back at James. He would be sure to repay his kindness soon. "Thanks James." He said and felt much of his anxiety leave his shoulders


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 24, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> "Alright, but dont tell him this. I'll let it be a gracious gift rather than a temptation. I will get everything from him first and then I'll give him the option. James or Gabriello, which one of you will take with brothers?"





Captain TrashPanda said:


> James gave a smile and looked to Sab. “I’ll take the brothers and Seph. Best of the best all on one team. I’ll break Jax in... you can be assured of that. Not only that, siblings in combat are pretty strong together. I saw that for myself.” He gave Jack a happy smile and nodded his head. “This gonna be a good squadron.”





JackJackal said:


> Jack nodded back at James. He would be sure to repay his kindness soon. "Thanks James." He said and felt much of his anxiety leave his shoulders



"Then that means I have everyone else?" The feathered lion questioned.


----------



## Zenkiki (Jun 24, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> "Then that means I have everyone else?" The feathered lion questioned.


"I'm going to keep Wulf, and Umbra with me  Umbra will be making the gasses for us while Wulf will be helping me with leading everyone.."


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jun 24, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> "I'm going to keep Wulf, and Umbra with me  Umbra will be making the gasses for us while Wulf will be helping me with leading everyone.."



"This is gonna be so much fun", she said excitably, "I uh mean this is going to be an interesting experience".


----------



## Zenkiki (Jun 24, 2019)

Sab looks around "That is all I have to say about the future, now let's get the past cleared up." She stand up and walks over to the desk and grabbed the rifle and then the briefcase, and turned to face them. "Gab, James come here."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 24, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sab looks around "That is all I have to say about the future, now let's get the past cleared up." She stand up and walks over to the desk and grabbed the rifle and then the briefcase, and turned to face them. "Gab, James come here."


James’ eyes widened in surprise a bit as he stood up and held his paws up as she had the rifle. He eyed the briefcase and wondered what was inside.  “Yes ma'am.” He came over to her and put his paws by his side, keeping eye contact with her.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 24, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sab looks around "That is all I have to say about the future, now let's get the past cleared up." She stand up and walks over to the desk and grabbed the rifle and then the briefcase, and turned to face them. "Gab, James come here."



Gabriello looked over at her a bit concern and stood up. He glanced over to James before walking over to her.


----------



## Zenkiki (Jun 24, 2019)

She hands James the rifle and then put the briefcase in her hand and opened it. She grabbed their packages and handed it to them. "You two are dismissed. See you in the morning." She looks at Akako, "you are also dismissed." She turns her attention to Seph and Jack. "You two come here."


----------



## JackJackal (Jun 24, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> She hands James the rifle and then put the briefcase in her hand and opened it. She grabbed their packages and handed it to them. "You two are dismissed. See you in the morning." She looks at Akako, "you are also dismissed." She turns her attention to Seph and Jack. "You two come here."


Jack stepped up wordlessly wondering what she had in store for him and seph


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 24, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> She hands James the rifle and then put the briefcase in her hand and opened it. She grabbed their packages and handed it to them. "You two are dismissed. See you in the morning." She looks at Akako, "you are also dismissed." She turns her attention to Seph and Jack. "You two come here."



Gabriello looks down to see the envelope in her paw. He gently takes it and bows his head to her. "Thank you. See you in the morning." He turns away and puts the envelope in his coat pocket and left the room with James. He sighed as he walked down the hallway.


----------



## Seph (Jun 24, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> She hands James the rifle and then put the briefcase in her hand and opened it. She grabbed their packages and handed it to them. "You two are dismissed. See you in the morning." She looks at Akako, "you are also dismissed." She turns her attention to Seph and Jack. "You two come here."


Seph got up, not questioning it either. He figured it wasn't anything bad.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jun 24, 2019)

"Thank you Ms Sabrina and you have a good night", Akako exited the room slightly tired but still excited for what tomorrow had in store. Now inside her own room she set out garments for the next day and removed the ones she had on slipping into something better suited for sleeping. Pulling up the blankets she angled herself in a way that allowed visibility of the window before she eventually feel asleep.


----------



## Zenkiki (Jun 24, 2019)

Seph said:


> Seph got up, not questioning it either. He figured it wasn't anything bad.





JackJackal said:


> Jack stepped up wordlessly wondering what she had in store for him and seph


Sabrina handed them their money for their jobs. All of the four had earned a base pay of 15 grand, with James getting 13k bonus for the extra job and Gab earned an extra 10k for all he put in. All she had left was Zach's.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 24, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> She hands James the rifle and then put the briefcase in her hand and opened it. She grabbed their packages and handed it to them. "You two are dismissed. See you in the morning." She looks at Akako, "you are also dismissed." She turns her attention to Seph and Jack. "You two come here."


James took the Mondragón rifle and took the thick envelope from her paws. He tucked it inside hi jacket and nodded. “See you then. I’m just gonna take this Mondragón and clean it this evening... pack up too. Anyways, see y’all tomorrow.”


HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello looks down to see the envelope in her paw. He gently takes it and bows his head to her. "Thank you. See you in the morning." He turns away and puts the envelope in his coat pocket and left the room with James. He sighed as he walked down the hallway.


He left with Gab and peeked into the envelope to see it stacked with cash. He gasped a bit knowing there was at least 10K in there if not more. “Damn man... she loaded us up.” He heard him sigh and he gave a concerned look. “You alright?”


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 24, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> He left with Gab and peeked into the envelope to see it stacked with cash. He gasped a bit knowing there was at least 10K in there if not more. “Damn man... she loaded us up.” He heard him sigh and he gave a concerned look. “You alright?”



Gabriello slowly shook his head. " I dunno. It's just that...nevermind. It's nothing."


----------



## JackJackal (Jun 24, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina handed them their money for their jobs. All of the four had earned a base pay of 15 grand, with James getting 13k bonus for the extra job and Gab earned an extra 10k for all he put in. All she had left was Zach's.


Jack stared at his paycheck. Sure he had gotten a lot of cash from his old heists but this was by far the biggest payout he had ever gotten "Th-thank you Ms. Sabrina." He said bowing respectfully


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 24, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello slowly shook his head. " I dunno. It's just that...nevermind. It's nothing."


James looked to him, a bit more concerned. “It's obviously something. Look... when I’m sober I’m serious and I care, ok? I’m sorry for getting so drunk. That was stupid on my part.” He cleared his throat as they came to the elevator. He called the elevator and had them sent to the lobby floor. As the doors closed and the elevator headed down, James looked to Gab. "You wanna talk about anything, you holler for me. We're a team... we have to stick with each other." He looked away to the door as he folded his arms. "Can you believe it though? She chose US to have command. What an opportunity..." He then thought to himself, _"He fretting about leading? He's been the peacekeeper the entire time... surely he'd be confident."_


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 24, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James looked to him, a bit more concerned. “It's obviously something. Look... when I’m sober I’m serious and I care, ok? I’m sorry for getting so drunk. That was stupid on my part.” He cleared his throat as they came to the elevator. He called the elevator and had them sent to the lobby floor. As the doors closed and the elevator headed down, James looked to Gab. "You wanna talk about anything, you holler for me. We're a team... we have to stick with each other." He looked away to the door as he folded his arms. "Can you believe it though? She chose US to have command. What an opportunity..." He then thought to himself, _"He fretting about leading? He's been the peacekeeper the entire time... surely he'd be confident."_



Gabriello just listened and slowly nod his head. "Yeah, you're right. And don't worry about that. I was actually surprised to see that side of you." He looks over at him and smirks. "I didn't think you find me so handsome that you wanted to kiss me." When he got a certain reaction from him, he chuckled. Then he looks forward and sighed. "Yeah...who would've thought that we become leaders. I mean, I definitely can see you do it. After all, you're the army man. You had the training and discipline to lead and fight. As for me..." he lowered his head and eyes in sadness, "...I'm nothing...but a monster."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 24, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello just listened and slowly nod his head. "Yeah, you're right. And don't worry about that. I was actually surprised to see that side of you." He looks over at him and smirks. "I didn't think you find me so handsome that you wanted to kiss me." When he got a certain reaction from him, he chuckled. Then he looks forward and sighed. "Yeah...who would've thought that we become leaders. I mean, I definitely can see you do it. After all, you're the army man. You had the training and discipline to lead and fight. As for me..." he lowered his head and eyes in sadness, "...I'm nothing...but a monster."


James looked over and gave him a confused look. "What do you mean a monster? You're Gabriello! Half-Italian lion who keeps the Whitepaw peace..." His friendly smile quickly faded as a dark look came over him. "...or have you not told me something about your past?"


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 24, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James looked over and gave him a confused look. "What do you mean a monster? You're Gabriello! Half-Italian lion who keeps the Whitepaw peace..." His friendly smile quickly faded as a dark look came over him. "...or have you not told me something about your past?"



Gabriello remained silenced. He really didn't want to go into detail about his past. He just closed his eyes and sighed. " It's nothing, really. And you're right. I guess I'm just nervous being a leader...that's all."


----------



## Seph (Jun 24, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina handed them their money for their jobs. All of the four had earned a base pay of 15 grand, with James getting 13k bonus for the extra job and Gab earned an extra 10k for all he put in. All she had left was Zach's.


"Thank you." Seph said, nodding to her. He then walked out of the door and into the hallway. Where he decided to take a peek. He was only expecting a couple hundred, so when he was greeted by 15 thousand, he almost fainted. He stuffed the envelope in his pocket and tried to look normal as he went to the stairs. He figured that he might get robbed in the elevator. Seph walked down the stairs and out of the hotel, completely forgetting his previous exhaustion. He found his way to his hotel room and sat down. 

"Fifteen thousand." Seph said in amazement. "Why wasn't I doing this from the beginning?" Seph asked himself. The most he had ever gotten from a fight was 600 and a broken nose, so 15k seemed unreal to him. He laid on the bed and started imagining how he could turn his life around with that much money. He held the envelope tight to his chest, making sure no one would be able to steal his money.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 24, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello remained silenced. He really didn't want to go into detail about his past. He just closed his eyes and sighed. " It's nothing, really. And you're right. I guess I'm just nervous being a leader...that's all."


"I ain't gonna push. And you'll do fine as a leader. You've kept us all *straight *here in Japan, leading Zach, Akako, and Midnight won't be that hard." He led the way out into the lobby once the elevator came to a stop. He walked onto the sidewalk with Gab and whistled for a taxi. He extended his paw out towards him and gave that same old polite smile. "Well Gab, or should I say Commander Gabriello, I'll see you in the morning."


----------



## JackJackal (Jun 24, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Zach and Umbra spent most of the evening trying to fnd some place to eat, but eventually Zach stalked off on his own and left Umbra's side. The wolf, now seemingly alone, decided to wander the halls of the hotel alone for the night.
> 
> After zach had finished his meal down at another local vender outside of the hotel, he went back to go get Jax. That broken leg of his would not be easy to heal, thats for sure.


Jax sat alone in the room gripping the broken limb for a moment before sighing. How his life had come to this point was beyond him. He had planned to try and escape but where would he go? He was in no condition to move on his own and knew that Jack wouldn't help him after what happened in the boat. All he could do was wait until they questioned him.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jun 24, 2019)

JackJackal said:


> Jax sat alone in the room gripping the broken limb for a moment before sighing. How his life had come to this point was beyond him. He had planned to try and escape but where would he go? He was in no condition to move on his own and knew that Jack wouldn't help him after what happened in the boat. All he could do was wait until they questioned him.



Zach soon found his way back to where they last were, hoping that the Beast with the broken leg hadn't managed to crawl away somehow. Luckily, or rather unluckily for him, he was still there.

"Well the broken limb solves one problem for me, I guess." Zach said. "My name's Zachariah Higgsley, I'm one of the team's medics, and I'll be the one twisting that disaster-" He pointed down at Jax's leg. "back into place. Now, if you don't move to much, this'll be real easy."

Zach had managed to snag his breifcase full of supplies before coming to the room, though it was still heavy just like it always was.


----------



## JackJackal (Jun 24, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Zach soon found his way back to where they last were, hoping that the Beast with the broken leg hadn't managed to crawl away somehow. Luckily, or rather unluckily for him, he was still there.
> 
> "Well the broken limb solves one problem for me, I guess." Zach said. "My name's Zachariah Higgsley, I'm one of the team's medics, and I'll be the one twisting that disaster-" He pointed down at Jax's leg. "back into place. Now, if you don't move to much, this'll be real easy."
> 
> Zach had managed to snag his breifcase full of supplies before coming to the room, though it was still heavy just like it always was.


The injured brother tried to move away but to no avail. Instead he was reduced to slumping over and waiting for Zach to do his work


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 24, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> "I ain't gonna push. And you'll do fine as a leader. You've kept us all *straight *here in Japan, leading Zach, Akako, and Midnight won't be that hard." He led the way out into the lobby once the elevator came to a stop. He walked onto the sidewalk with Gab and whistled for a taxi. He extended his paw out towards him and gave that same old polite smile. "Well Gab, or should I say Commander Gabriello, I'll see you in the morning."



Once they made it to the lobby and out to the sidewalk, he watch as James get a cab for him. He then faced his comrade and gave him a genuine smile. He takes his paw and shakes it. "See you in the morning, Commander James." He then gets into the cab and drives off to his hotel. Once he got to his hotel room he removed his clothes, took a shower, and went to bed for a goodnight's rest.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jun 24, 2019)

JackJackal said:


> The injured brother tried to move away but to no avail. Instead he was reduced to slumping over and waiting for Zach to do his work



Zach got busy, looking at the wound, and gently turning the leg this way and that. It was a grisly sight that was for sure, but now that he was up close and personal, he wasn't quite as sqeamish as he was before when he saw James break this guys leg in person. 

"You know, I don't think I've ever actually seen James that mad before. Granted, I've only known the guy for a couple of days, a month at most, but before you came I was sure I was at the top of his shit list." He sharply twisted Jax's leg to side, without warning, fitting some of the bones back in place. "I guess I also gotta ask, how do folks even end up in this kind of business? Killing other Beasts, and what not?"


----------



## JackJackal (Jun 24, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Zach got busy, looking at the wound, and gently turning the leg this way and that. It was a grisly sight that was for sure, but now that he was up close and personal, he wasn't quite as sqeamish as he was before when he saw James break this guys leg in person.
> 
> "You know, I don't think I've ever actually seen James that mad before. Granted, I've only known the guy for a couple of days, a month at most, but before you came I was sure I was at the top of his shit list." He sharply twisted Jax's leg to side, without warning, fitting some of the bones back in place. "I guess I also gotta ask, how do folks even end up in this kind of business? Killing other Beasts, and what not?"


Jax had to use his shirt to muffle his screams as his leg was twisted and turned. He may be a tough guy but it hurt like hell. "U-usually they're strong armed into doing it. Or blackmailed. Others find sadistic pleasure in it. And some just have no choice but to do it." He said as his bones were put back


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 24, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Once they made it to the lobby and out to the sidewalk, he watch as James get a cab for him. He then faced his comrade and gave him a genuine smile. He takes his paw and shakes it. "See you in the morning, Commander James." He then gets into the cab and drives off to his hotel. Once he got to his hotel room he removed his clothes, took a shower, and went to bed for a goodnight's rest.


James watched him drive away and he smiled a bit more. "What a guy... and I was fixin' to go for it with him." He shook his head and walked back in, taking the stairs as he carried the rifle. "...Why am I regretting not trying hard enough to kiss him? I need to sleep... it's been a crazy day." He rubbed his head as he walked back to his room, putting the rifle on his desk and stripping down. He crawled in the bed and sighed, turning on the radio and staring at the ceiling. "...All I can think of is Gab... the hell did I drink? Musta had something in it, I've never felt this way before." He tossed and turned a bit before finally going to sleep.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jun 24, 2019)

JackJackal said:


> Jax had to use his shirt to muffle his screams as his leg was twisted and turned. He may be a tough guy but it hurt like hell. "U-usually they're strong armed into doing it. Or blackmailed. Others find sadistic pleasure in it. And some just have no choice but to do it." He said as his bones were put back



Zach just hummed. "Sounds like it sucks." He said, applying lots of gauze to a bandage. "Back where I come from, we didn't have a whole lot of gangs, so I guess I just wasn't properly prepared with getting dragged into all of this. I have a friend back home though who would probably know how to handle this a whole lot better than I can." He sighed, thinking about how Peter would talk his ear off when he got back home to Chicago. "I kind of miss him." He added chuckling.


----------



## JackJackal (Jun 24, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Zach just hummed. "Sounds like it sucks." He said, applying lots of gauze to a bandage. "Back where I come from, we didn't have a whole lot of gangs, so I guess I just wasn't properly prepared with getting dragged into all of this. I have a friend back home though who would probably know how to handle this a whole lot better than I can." He sighed, thinking about how Peter would talk his ear off when he got back home to Chicago. "I kind of miss him." He added chuckling.


"Dragged into it? How?" Jax asked curiously "what could have forced you into this position?"


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jun 24, 2019)

JackJackal said:


> "Dragged into it? How?" Jax asked curiously "what could have forced you into this position?"



Zach laughed, bitterly. "Well, lets just say a secret of mine that's very dear, and near to my soul got leaked one night. And Miss Sabrina herself was there to figure it out. I'm in her debt now, just hoping to kingdom come I don't piss her off enough for her to leak my business to the world." He started to prepare the needle and thread. "Though I guess my story isn't all that interesting when you think about it. 'What kind of secret would be big enough to warrant joining the fucking mafia?' I hear you ask. Well, you wouldn't believe me even if I told you. Let;s just say cat's aren't the only ones with nine lives, and leave it at that."


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Jun 25, 2019)

His mission a success Wulf traveled the rest of the day on the train, always keeping an eye out for anyone following him.   But it seemed he'd gotten away Scott free.  He made his way through the streets of Tokyo to the hotel.  He was dressed in his typical pin-striped suit and fedora, and he was carying his gear in one suitcase and his tommygun in a violin case.

He came through the ground floor of the hotel, greeted the maitre di, and then went up to Sabrina's room

Knock, knock, knock!


----------



## Zenkiki (Jun 25, 2019)

Wulf Canavar said:


> His mission a success Wulf traveled the rest of the day on the train, always keeping an eye out for anyone following him.   But it seemed he'd gotten away Scott free.  He made his way through the streets of Tokyo to the hotel.  He was dressed in his typical pin-striped suit and fedora, and he was carying his gear in one suitcase and his tommygun in a violin case.
> 
> He came through the ground floor of the hotel, greeted the maitre di, and then went up to Sabrina's room
> 
> Knock, knock, knock!


Sabrina opened the door for him, and inside Mia and the other girls had all come out to play now that the adults were done talking. Sabrina walks back to the couch and plays with Rekio the Shiba inu. Chinaza, the chimp was using the paper Gabreillo gave her and was quietly drawing while Mia and Ling were play fighting. Sabrina looks up at him, "I see you got some information"


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Jun 25, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina opened the door for him, and inside Mia and the other girls had all come out to play now that the adults were done talking. Sabrina walks back to the couch and plays with Rekio the Shiba inu. Chinaza, the chimp was using the paper Gabreillo gave her and was quietly drawing while Mia and Ling were play fighting. Sabrina looks up at him, "I see you got some information"



Wulf took a deep breath.   He saw Sabrina in her evening attire, taking in her attractive form.   He'd always had a thing for her even though he tried not to show it.   But now, watching her with the children, he noticed how beautiful she was.    He smiled his best wide flirty grin her way.

"So where did all the kids come from?"  he asked.   "You get married when I wasn't around, boss?"

He set down his suitcase and the violin case.  Opening the suitcase, he pulled out the packet of info on MS23. 

"You were right.  Nagano was a hub.   They had info on most of the operations for the entire MS23."   And he handed her the packet.   Their hands touched as he handed it to her, and he blushed a bit and looked down.


----------



## Zenkiki (Jun 25, 2019)

Wulf Canavar said:


> Wulf took a deep breath.   He saw Sabrina in her evening attire, taking in her attractive form.   He'd always had a thing for her even though he tried not to show it.   But now, watching her with the children, he noticed how beautiful she was.    He smiled his best wide flirty grin her way.
> 
> "So where did all the kids come from?"  he asked.   "You get married when I wasn't around, boss?"
> 
> ...


She smiles at him as he asked if she got married and play along, "yeah I've been pregnant this whole time, but because I'm me I didnt show." She watched him as his set his stuff down and grab the packet from his suitcase. She reached out to take it but looked up into his eyes as he brushed her hand longer than normal. Seeing him look away she smiles softly and then looked down as she brought the packet to her lap and began looking through it all. "So I was right... it was the head boss that attacked the speakeasy in Chicago."


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Jun 25, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> She smiles at him as he asked if she got married and play along, "yeah I've been pregnant this whole time, but because I'm me I didnt show." She watched him as his set his stuff down and grab the packet from his suitcase. She reached out to take it but looked up into his eyes as he brushed her hand longer than normal. Seeing him look away she smiles softly and then looked down as she brought the packet to her lap and began looking through it all. "So I was right... it was the head boss that attacked the speakeasy in Chicago."



He chuckled at her joke.   It seemed so natural for her to be playing with children.   There she was, at the same time so motherly and so dangerous.   He felt something very strong for her.    Powerful.

Wulf stood close by as she began looking through the packet.  There was all kinds of information there for her to use and dig through about the MS23 operations.

When she took the packet from his hand, and their hands touched, and their eyes met, when shen smiled, he brought his eyes back up to hers.  He gained some hope that maybe she felt something similar.   And he was bold enough to take action.   But the room was full of people.   So he stood over her shoulder, reading along with her as she went through the MS23 info.    Here and there pointing out things he'd seen from reading through it.   

They were quite close, and he smelled gently of cologne.


----------



## Zenkiki (Jun 25, 2019)

Wulf Canavar said:


> He chuckled at her joke.   It seemed so natural for her to be playing with children.   There she was, at the same time so motherly and so dangerous.   He felt something very strong for her.    Powerful.
> 
> Wulf stood close by as she began looking through the packet.  There was all kinds of information there for her to use and dig through about the MS23 operations.
> 
> ...


The four girls were the only ones there right now, and so they could talk freely and so she did. When they were halfway through the packet she turns her head to him and looks him in the eyes. "Wulf... you put on too much cologne. I like the smell, but it's too strong. What are you trying to do?" She ends it with a chuckle "whoo me?"


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Jun 25, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> The four girls were the only ones there right now, and so they could talk freely and so she did. When they were halfway through the packet she turns her head to him and looks him in the eyes. "Wulf... you put on too much cologne. I like the smell, but it's too strong. What are you trying to do?" She ends it with a chuckle "whoo me?"



Wulf stepped back, hemming and hawing.  "Umm, I did?"    He pulled at his collar, sniffing himself.   A big red blush spread across his cheeks as he realized what she was implying.    Time slowed down for Wulf.   Three thoughts came to him at once.

#1   Oh my G**!   She likes me too!

#2 Never ever fall in love with the Boss!  (It had been his rule for years)

#3 Kiss her you fool!

He stood there for just a moment before he could work through those conflicting thoughts.   She had about a second to respond before he reacted.....


----------



## Zenkiki (Jun 25, 2019)

Wulf Canavar said:


> Wulf stepped back, hemming and hawing.  "Umm, I did?"    He pulled at his collar, sniffing himself.   A big red blush spread across his cheeks as he realized what she was implying.    Time slowed down for Wulf.   Three thoughts came to him at once.
> 
> #1   Oh my G**!   She likes me too!
> 
> ...


She looks at him seeing he was all red now and shakes her head. "Wulf...wulf..wulf..you know the rules here."


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Jun 25, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> She looks at him seeing he was all red now and shakes her head. "Wulf...wulf..wulf..you know the rules here."



"Damn the rules,"  He said, and he leaned in to kiss her, consequences be damned.


----------



## Zenkiki (Jun 25, 2019)

Wulf Canavar said:


> "Damn the rules,"  He said, and he leaned in to kiss her, consequences be damned.


Sabrina felt a little spark in her chest as he kisse her, having some connection with all the work they have done together. She knew him since she was a teen working with him and her father. She eventually pulled her gun out as he kissed her and gently pushed it into his side. Then when he pulled away she grins, "Back to work ya mutt."


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Jun 25, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina felt a little spark in her chest as he kisse her, having some connection with all the work they have done together. She knew him since she was a teen working with him and her father. She eventually pulled her gun out as he kissed her and gently pushed it into his side. Then when he pulled away she grins, "Back to work ya mutt."



Wulf grinned widely from ear to ear.  With the brutal lady she was, she might have offed him right there.   Or fired him, and that would have crushed his heart just as sure as a bullet.    He held his hands up, backing away from her and the gun.

"I surrender!"   He exclaimed, still grinning from ear to ear.   He'd gotten away with stealing a kiss from The Boss, and if that was the worst he'd get from it, he was doing well.


----------



## Zenkiki (Jun 25, 2019)

Wulf Canavar said:


> Wulf grinned widely from ear to ear.  With the brutal lady she was, she might have offed him right there.   Or fired him, and that would have crushed his heart just as sure as a bullet.    He held his hands up, backing away from her and the gun.
> 
> "I surrender!"   He exclaimed, still grinning from ear to ear.   He'd gotten away with stealing a kiss from The Boss, and if that was the worst he'd get from it, he was doing well.


Her ears fall flat on her head as she hisses at him, more playfully than aggressive, and looks to him. "You are going to pay for that kiss with a long  dangerous mission."
-------
The girls were busy playing or drawing, and but when they saw Wulf kiss Sabrina, Chinaza looks up from her sketch and let's out,  "ew" mia and Ling both stop playing and look. Ling awws. While Mia walks towards Wulf to protect Sabrina. 

Sabrina sees Mia coming when Wulf steps back and stops her. "I'm fine Mia. He just forgot where is loyalties are huh?"


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Jun 25, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Her ears fall flat on her head as she hisses at him, more playfully than aggressive, and looks to him. "You are going to pay for that kiss with a long  dangerous mission."
> -------
> The girls were busy playing or drawing, and but when they saw Wulf kiss Sabrina, Chinaza looks up from her sketch and let's out,  "ew" mia and Ling both stop playing and look. Ling awws. While Mia walks towards Wulf to protect Sabrina.
> 
> Sabrina sees Mia coming when Wulf steps back and stops her. "I'm fine Mia. He just forgot where is loyalties are huh?"




"Command me, my mistress.   I'm your man, always."     He gave her one last saucy wink, then turned away to meet the girls.


----------



## Zenkiki (Jun 25, 2019)

Wulf Canavar said:


> "Command me, my mistress.   I'm your man, always."     He gave her one last saucy wink, then turned away to meet the girls.


The girls were confused and slightly worried about Sabrina, but because she was doing anything about it they slowly went back to doing their own thing. Sabrina stood up and smacks him on the butt with the packet he handed her. "Keep things professional with others around Wulf."


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jun 25, 2019)

Zach continued working on the broken leg, stitching skin back together slowly. "How did you get into this business?" He asked Jax. "Someone with a brother like yours, I would think you'd keep eachother out of as much trouble as possible."


----------



## JackJackal (Jun 25, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Zach continued working on the broken leg, stitching skin back together slowly. "How did you get into this business?" He asked Jax. "Someone with a brother like yours, I would think you'd keep eachother out of as much trouble as possible."


Jax chuckled and shook his head. "You'd think that...yet Here I am" he said with a somber tone. "I promised my mother to keep Jack safe. But on the boat I put his life in danger." He too a breath and decided to answer the original question. "I was forced into this. The day I was kidnapped." He explained "I had made some trouble for them and they didn't take to kindly to it...they forced me to work for them...to kill anyone they told me to. Otherwise they would kill Jack...I couldn't let that happen..."


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jun 26, 2019)

JackJackal said:


> Jax chuckled and shook his head. "You'd think that...yet Here I am" he said with a somber tone. "I promised my mother to keep Jack safe. But on the boat I put his life in danger." He too a breath and decided to answer the original question. "I was forced into this. The day I was kidnapped." He explained "I had made some trouble for them and they didn't take to kindly to it...they forced me to work for them...to kill anyone they told me to. Otherwise they would kill Jack...I couldn't let that happen..."



"Wow. I don't really know who 'they' are, but 'they' sound like a bunch of assholes." He said, finishing up the bandaging. "Now,y you are definitely not gonna be able to walk on that for a long time, a couple of weeks at the least. I'd get as much rest as you possibly can if I were you. Tell me where you're staying, I'll help you to your room."


----------



## JackJackal (Jun 26, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> "Wow. I don't really know who 'they' are, but 'they' sound like a bunch of assholes." He said, finishing up the bandaging. "Now,y you are definitely not gonna be able to walk on that for a long time, a couple of weeks at the least. I'd get as much rest as you possibly can if I were you. Tell me where you're staying, I'll help you to your room."


"Hell if I know. I'm a prisoner here." He said looking at his leg "you should ask that cursed feline what's happening with me"


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jun 26, 2019)

JackJackal said:


> "Hell if I know. I'm a prisoner here." He said looking at his leg "you should ask that cursed feline what's happening with me"



Zach helped him stand up, "I'm sure we can find your brother somewhere around here. Come on now, walk a little. You're heavy."


----------



## JackJackal (Jun 26, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Zach helped him stand up, "I'm sure we can find your brother somewhere around here. Come on now, walk a little. You're heavy."


Jax mtood on his good leg walking with Zach to find his brother who would no doubt blow up on him once they were alone.
Jack had left the room before wulf had come going to the lobby and getting a room for himself. Once that was taken care of he went to find it hoping Jax was ok.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jun 26, 2019)

JackJackal said:


> Jax mtood on his good leg walking with Zach to find his brother who would no doubt blow up on him once they were alone.
> Jack had left the room before wulf had come going to the lobby and getting a room for himself. Once that was taken care of he went to find it hoping Jax was ok.



They both hobbled down the hallway, making small talk as they went.


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Jun 26, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> The girls were confused and slightly worried about Sabrina, but because she was doing anything about it they slowly went back to doing their own thing. Sabrina stood up and smacks him on the butt with the packet he handed her. "Keep things professional with others around Wulf."



Wulf jumped a little at being smacked, but grinned at Sabrina.

"So what's next Boss?  Are we finished here in Japan?"


----------



## Zenkiki (Jun 26, 2019)

Wulf Canavar said:


> Wulf jumped a little at being smacked, but grinned at Sabrina.
> 
> "So what's next Boss?  Are we finished here in Japan?"


Sabrina looks at him. "Yeah we are done here. We are leaving tomorrow morning." The girls were still playing with their things and then she put them to bed an hour later.


----------



## JackJackal (Jun 26, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> They both hobbled down the hallway, making small talk as they went.


Jack eventually walked into zach and his brother on accident. "Hey! Watch where your goi- Jax!" Jack smiled and hugged his brother for a moment before looking at zach "I'll take him from here." He said taking over helping jax walk


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jun 26, 2019)

JackJackal said:


> Jack eventually walked into zach and his brother on accident. "Hey! Watch where your goi- Jax!" Jack smiled and hugged his brother for a moment before looking at zach "I'll take him from here." He said taking over helping jax walk



Zach handed him over. "Make sure not to do anything for a few weeks, that leg needs to heal, and I don't wanna waste the entire trip back to Chicago trying to fix it again." He said, smirking.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 26, 2019)

Back in Chicago,  it was a normal night as Hope is heading into work at the Paw's Delight Diner. The door rings when she entered the restaurant, and was greeted by her coworkers.  "Good evening, Hope!" Greeted a cheerful mouse waitress. Hope smiled at her. "Hey, Tori." The lioness walked to the back room and clocked in. She comes back out and goes behind the bar to start her work.


----------



## JackJackal (Jun 26, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Zach handed him over. "Make sure not to do anything for a few weeks, that leg needs to heal, and I don't wanna waste the entire trip back to Chicago trying to fix it again." He said, smirking.


"Alright. Thanks for patching him up" jack said before taking his brother to the room he rented


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jun 26, 2019)

JackJackal said:


> "Alright. Thanks for patching him up" jack said before taking his brother to the room he rented



Zach waved at them, and headed off to bed tired. He had a long day, and it was about time he got some rest. Nothing had gone right for him since joining up with this team, but Sabrina did mention paying them before this was all over, so maybe when he finally did get back to Chicago with an angry Peter waiting for him, he could make up for it by buying him something nice. 



HopeTLioness said:


> Back in Chicago,  it was a normal day as Hope is heading into work at the Paw's Delight Diner. The door rings when she entered the restaurant, and was greeted by her coworkers.  "Good morning, Hope!" Greeted a cheerful mouse waitress. Hope smiled at her. "Hey, Tori." The lioness walked to the back room and clocked in. She comes back out and goes behind the bar to start her work.



Peter Niveus was a small, white rabbit in a white button up and overalls misplaced in the big, crowded Chicago streets. He had no idea where he was supposed to look for Zach, he had already tried the University he had been attending, only for that to lead to a dead end. Zachariah Higgsley was nowhere to be found in Chicago it seemed, and Peter was tired of walking around asking random strangers if they happened to see a fox walking around with a green, tweed jacket. _Gosh, by the way people look at ya, you'd think every fox in this town wore tweed jackets... _He thought ruefully. He walked awhile more, looking around hoping to catch even a glimpse of a familiar face, but to no avail.

He did, however come across a quaint little diner. His stomach rumbled, and he sighed. He decided he'd stop and eat for a bit, than maybe ask around for a place to stay. He went in, the little bell on the door ringing joyfully. He noticed it was staffed decently, and all the workers seemed particularly nice. He took a seat at the counter.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 26, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Peter Niveus was a small, white rabbit in a white button up and overalls misplaced in the big, crowded Chicago streets. He had no idea where he was supposed to look for Zach, he had already tried the University he had been attending, only for that to lead to a dead end. Zachariah Higgsley was nowhere to be found in Chicago it seemed, and Peter was tired of walking around asking random strangers if they happened to see a fox walking around with a green, tweed jacket. _Gosh, by the way people look at ya, you'd think every fox in this town wore tweed jackets... _He thought ruefully. He walked awhile more, looking around hoping to catch even a glimpse of a familiar face, but to no avail.
> 
> He did, however come across a quaint little diner. His stomach rumbled, and he sighed. He decided he'd stop and eat for a bit, than maybe ask around for a place to stay. He went in, the little bell on the door ringing joyfully. He noticed it was staffed decently, and all the workers seemed particularly nice. He took a seat at the counter.



Hope's ears twitched when she heard the door bell. She looks over to see the small, white rabbit and smiled. "Hello, and welcome to Paw's Delight! What can I get ya?"


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jun 26, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Hope's ears twitched when she heard the door bell. She looks over to see the small, white rabbit and smiled. "Hello, and welcome to Paw's Delight! What can I get ya?"



Peter smiled. "I'd like a glass of iced tea if you've got any." He said. "I've had kind of a rough day."


----------



## Zenkiki (Jun 26, 2019)

Sabrina packed the room the following morning and then once the greeting room was emptied of her stuff, she went into the bed room with all the girls and claps her hands, "Wakie wakie, rise and shine girls, we are heading home."  They grumble and turn not wanting to get up, but processing it for a bit, Ling tosses the sheet off her and Chinaza and rolls out of the bed. The other three turn their heads at her and they too start to get dressed. After they were dressed Sabrina helped them clean the room looking for anything else on the floor that might have been left behind if she didn't check it. Then with that she made breakfast for the girls. Once it was all made she set it down on the table for them and then sits on Wulf's stomach who was still sleeping on the couch so she used him as a chair.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 26, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Peter smiled. "I'd like a glass of iced tea if you've got any." He said. "I've had kind of a rough day."



"Oh no. That's not good at all. Well, don't worry, sir. I'll do my best to turn your day around for the better. Anyway, I'm your waitress. Hope, and I'll bring that ice tea out for you right away." She walks away to pour up a tall, ice cold glass of iced tea. She returns the glass and sets it down in front of him. "Here you go, sweetie. You ready to order, or do you need a minute?"


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jun 26, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> "Oh no. That's not good at all. Well, don't worry, sir. I'll do my best to turn your day around for the better. Anyway, I'm your waitress. Hope, and I'll bring that ice tea out for you right away." She walks away to pour up a tall, ice cold glass of iced tea. She returns the glass and sets it down in front of him. "Here you go, sweetie. You ready to order, or do you need a minute?"



Peter chuckled, softly. "Uh... I'm kind of savin' up my money for a place to stay tonight. You...wouldn't happen to have seen a fox around here would, ya? He's about this tall" Peter leveled his paw up about a few feet above his own head. "He wears a green tweed jacket and he walks around that fancy university uptown?"


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jun 26, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> "Oh no. That's not good at all. Well, don't worry, sir. I'll do my best to turn your day around for the better. Anyway, I'm your waitress. Hope, and I'll bring that ice tea out for you right away." She walks away to pour up a tall, ice cold glass of iced tea. She returns the glass and sets it down in front of him. "Here you go, sweetie. You ready to order, or do you need a minute?"



An odd looking canine draped in a stitched together fur coat entered the diner. His snout jutted out slightly and indented in places it shouldn't. His hands wrapped in old yellow bandages like a poorly done mummy. "One coffee and make it black", the creature said in a monotone voice as he sat down at the bar.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 26, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Peter chuckled, softly. "Uh... I'm kind of savin' up my money for a place to stay tonight. You...wouldn't happen to have seen a fox around here would, ya? He's about this tall" Peter leveled his paw up about a few feet above his own head. "He wears a green tweed jacket and he walks around that fancy university uptown?"



Hope ponders for a bit before she replied, "Hmmm, I'm sorry, hunny. But I haven't seen a fox in that description. I mean, I've seen foxes comin' in and out of this place, but none of them wore a green tweed jacket."




GrimnCoyote said:


> An odd looking canine draped in a stitched together fur coat entered the diner. His snout jutted out slightly and indented in places it shouldn't. His hands wrapped in old yellow bandages like a poorly done mummy. "One coffee and make it black", the creature said in a monotone voice as he sat down at the bar.



The mouse waitress, Tori, turns to greet the customer, but was taken aback from his appearance that she forgot to speak. When he mentioned what he wanted, she snapped back into reality and nod her head to him. "Y-yes, sir. R-r-right away." she scurries over to pour up the coffee. She then comes back and sets it down in front of him. "H-here you go, sir."


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jun 26, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Hope ponders for a bit before she replied, "Hmmm, I'm sorry, hunny. But I haven't seen a fox in that description. I mean, I've seen foxes comin' in and out of this place, but none of them wore a green tweed jacket."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Peter sighs dejected. "Yeah, that's what everyone around this town has been saying..." His ears droop down, sadly. _Where the hell are you? _" You at least know a place I could stay for the night? I can't actually make hide or tail of any of the shop signs in this city."


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jun 26, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Hope ponders for a bit before she replied, "Hmmm, I'm sorry, hunny. But I haven't seen a fox in that description. I mean, I've seen foxes comin' in and out of this place, but none of them wore a green tweed jacket."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He took a sip of the coffee revealing a row of poorly maintained teeth full of cracks, hole, or stains. "Whats the matter with you?", the paw brown paw holding the mug lowered as he spoke, "never seen a Tasmanian tiger before?".


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Jun 26, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina packed the room the following morning and then once the greeting room was emptied of her stuff, she went into the bed room with all the girls and claps her hands, "Wakie wakie, rise and shine girls, we are heading home."  They grumble and turn not wanting to get up, but processing it for a bit, Ling tosses the sheet off her and Chinaza and rolls out of the bed. The other three turn their heads at her and they too start to get dressed. After they were dressed Sabrina helped them clean the room looking for anything else on the floor that might have been left behind if she didn't check it. Then with that she made breakfast for the girls. Once it was all made she set it down on the table for them and then sits on Wulf's stomach who was still sleeping on the couch so she used him as a chair.




Wulf woke up with a start!   He hadn't realized he'd fallen asleep,  but as he came awake he realized Sabrina was sitting on him.  He playfully stood up, picking the white kitty up and holding her in his arms for a moment.  

"Oh wait, that's right,  not when others are around...."   he grinned at Sabrina,  setting her back on her feet.   

Then,  before she could react,  he took up his suit case and violin case and slipped out the door.

"See you downstairs, girls!" He said with a saucy wink.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 26, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Peter sighs dejected. "Yeah, that's what everyone around this town has been saying..." His ears droop down, sadly. _Where the hell are you? _" You at least know a place I could stay for the night? I can't actually make hide or tail of any of the shop signs in this city."



Hope looked at him somberly as she sees him feeling dejected. "I'm so sorry, hunny." When he asks her about a place to stay, she ponders for a moment. "Hmmm. Well, that depends on your budget. There are some fancy ones downtown, some okay ones around here, and also some really crappy ones. However, there is one motel that is decent that isn't too far from here, and it is a reasonable price."



GrimnCoyote said:


> He took a sip of the coffee revealing a row of poorly maintained teeth full of cracks, hole, or stains. "Whats the matter with you?", the paw brown paw holding the mug lowered as he spoke, "never seen a Tasmanian tiger before?".



Tori squeaked, feeling nervous and looks down. "I-I'm sorry, sir. Matter of fact...I haven't seen a Tasmanian tiger before. I-I didn't mean to offend."


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Back in Japan, it is now morning as the sun is bright and hangs high in the sky. Gabriello is still in bed as he's snoozing. Suddenly, he gets woken up by the hotel room's alarm clock. He groans and sleepily tries to reach for it. After a few minutes of continue to miss it, he finally grabs it and hit the button on top to stop it. He sits up on the side of his bed, stretched his arms and yawns. He reached up to scratched the back of his head, but stops he he suddenly feels some feathers missing in the back. His eyes widen alarm as he look back on his bed to find a whole bunch of feathers from his mane and tail lay out on the bed. He lets out a loud groan in despair.

"Damn it."

Forty-Five minutes later after packing, cleaning up his feathers, and getting dressed, Gabriello checks out of his room and goes outside to flag a taxi cab. As he waits for one to pull up, a little red panda boy came up from behind him and taps him on the leg. He looks over to the child only to find that the boy is carrying an arm full of the larger feathers that he lost. Gabriello facepalmed himself and sighed. He then apologized to the boy and told him that he could throw it away or keep it. The boy smiled at the feathered lion and runs away with the feathers in his arms. The cab finally pulls up and Gabriello hops in with his suitcase. "Take me to the The Golden Flower Hotel, please." With a nod from the driver, he drives off, heading to the designated area. 

At Sabrina's hotel, the cab pulls up and Gabriello got out. He turns around to get his suitcase, only to find more feathers on the seat. He sighs and pay the cab his tab plus extra for cleaning and walked into the lobby area.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jun 26, 2019)

After Midnight wakes up, he packs up his clothes into his suitcase, along with a couple pictures of his wife and kids, he makes his way outside and begins to walk to the hotel Sabrina is staying at. After he arrives he walks inside, waiting in the lobby for Sab and everyone else


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jun 26, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Hope looked at him somberly as she sees him feeling dejected. "I'm so sorry, hunny." When he asks her about a place to stay, she ponders for a moment. "Hmmm. Well, that depends on your budget. There are some fancy ones downtown, some okay ones around here, and also some really crappy ones. However, there is one motel that is decent that isn't too far from here, and it is a reasonable price."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Wouldn't blame yah we ain't very common no more", he took another drink, "I'd say we're down right illusive at this point". The creature looks at the clock, "hehehe funny thing is we ain't even feline but we're called tiger, must've been the black stripes when we was named that gave them the tiger idea cuz I'm pretty sure we're canines". "Anyway you can get back to whatever you was doing cuz I'm not in the mood to chit chat", his face formed a disgusting smile, "I got a job I don't wanna be late to".

______________________________________________________________________________________

Akako practically jumped out of bed at the slightest bit of sunlight. She spent the time since she woke up cleanimg herself up and picking out clothes. "This is so exciting", the kitsune said while opening her door and running out into the hallway. Outside of Sabrina's room Akako knocked on the door repeatedly and annoyingly, "Ms Sabrina it's me Akako".


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 26, 2019)

In Chicago, a somber looking coon wearing a pair of overalls came in and took his seat at the counter. He over heard some of the conversations with the other patrons but he didn’t really care. He waited for the waitress (@HopeTLioness ) to come by before he spoke. “Coffee please, black as hell.” He looked at the counter dejectedly and spoke in a rather quiet voice. 


Meanwhile in Japan, the sun rose on Tokyo and James woke up with the sun. He rolled out of bed and groaned, betting on no one being up this early. He rubbed his eyes and shook himself awake. 
“Time to go home...” He went over and packed his things away. He pulled his once wet pinstripe suit down to find it had dried over night. He got dressed and put his shoulder holster on. He holstered the large .45 and put his jacket on. He made sure he had everything, tucking the machine gun and mask away far from sight. He nodded at the room and gave a satisfied smile. “Washington, here I come.” 
With that, he pulled the door shut and headed down to the lobby. He paid for his room and sat in the lobby, seeing it was rather quiet. He found an English newspaper by chance and started reading it until someone he knew came to him and spoke.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jun 26, 2019)

Zach hadn't gotten the best sleep that night. He had to bunk with Umbra, first of all, and Umbra was an unsettling roommate. Zach couldn't really scratch why he was so unnerved by bunking with Umbra, well he could, but there was something just a bit darker that made sharing a room with him even worse than it already was. That night, he had terrible dreams about wolves. Big, black, giant dire wolves like Umbra chasing him. It unnerved him deeply. When morning came he groggily sat up, only to find Umbra already dressed in his signature suit, looking in the mirror to fix his tie.

"You know, you have a habit of speaking in your sleep, fox." Umbra told him, his gaze locked on his own reflection. "Do you know any other wolves besides me who you call 'mutt'?" He smirked at Zachariah in the mirror.

"What time is it?" Zach ignored him.

"About time to get up. I presume your boss wouldn't like it if you slept in, and besides. We're going back to your rabbit today. I thought you'd look a bit more enthused."

Zach sighed, and got up out of bed, washing himself and putting on whatever clean clothes he managed to pack up.



HopeTLioness said:


> Hope looked at him somberly as she sees him feeling dejected. "I'm so sorry, hunny." When he asks her about a place to stay, she ponders for a moment. "Hmmm. Well, that depends on your budget. There are some fancy ones downtown, some okay ones around here, and also some really crappy ones. However, there is one motel that is decent that isn't too far from here, and it is a reasonable price."



Peter smiled at her kindly. "Thanks. Hey Hope, you're a pretty gal. Got anyone you're sweet on?" He asked, sipping on the iced tea. He might as well try to make some friends in this big city.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 26, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "Wouldn't blame yah we ain't very common no more", he took another drink, "I'd say we're down right illusive at this point". The creature looks at the clock, "hehehe funny thing is we ain't even feline but we're called tiger, must've been the black stripes when we was named that gave them the tiger idea cuz I'm pretty sure we're canines". "Anyway you can get back to whatever you was doing cuz I'm not in the mood to chit chat", his face formed a disgusting smile, "I got a job I don't wanna be late to".



Tori grimaced when the Tasmanian tiger gave her that creepy smile. She only slowly nod to him, and spoke softly. "O-okay. If you need anything else, please let me know." And she hurries off to serve another customer. 




Liseran Thistle said:


> Peter smiled at her kindly. "Thanks. Hey Hope, you're a pretty gal. Got anyone you're sweet on?" He asked, waiting on the iced tea. He might as well try to make some friends in this big city.



The lioness was surprised when he asked her the question that she smiled. "Oh my, that's kinda a bold question to ask a lady. But since you asked so nicely, and gave me the lovely compliment, thank you by the way, I suppose I can answer that." She cascade her eyes down as she blushed a bit. "Well, there is this handsome lion that I met a few days back. He's in Japan for a business trip, though, so hopefully I will see him again when he comes back."



Captain TrashPanda said:


> He waited for the waitress (@HopeTLioness ) to come by before he spoke. “Coffee please, black as hell.” He looked at the counter dejectedly and spoke in a rather quiet voice.



Hope sees the sad coon walks in and smiles. "Hello, and welcome to Paw's Delight! I'll be right with you." She looks to Peter. "One moment." She excused herself and walks over to where Paul sat. "Hey there, handsome. What can I get ya?" Once he told her his order, she nod to him, taking not of his mood. "Alright, hunny. I'll fix ya a cup right away." She goes and pours up the cup of coffee and comes back to him. She sets it down before him. "Here's your cup, sir. And forgive me if I'm wrong, but you seemed pretty down. What's the matter, sugah?"




Captain TrashPanda said:


> With that, he pulled the door shut and headed down to the lobby. He paid for his room and sat in the lobby, seeing it was rather quiet. He found an English newspaper by chance and started reading it until someone he knew came to him and spoke.



Gabriello was busy trying to keep his feathers from falling off more when he noticed James sitting down and reading the newspaper. He walks over to the raccoon and greeted him. "Good morning, Commander James. Ready to go back home to the United States?"


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jun 26, 2019)

"Business trip, huh? I've got a fella whose supposed to be on a trip too. A trip to here, at least. But I can't find that fox anywhere! I'm starting to think he skipped town without telling me." Peter told her.


----------



## Zenkiki (Jun 26, 2019)

Sabrina checked the room once more and then happy with it all she herded the girls out into the hall, each carrying something of her's and then walks into the elevator. The elevator took her down to the bottom floor where she walks out and waves at the others already standing there waiting for her. "Hello all, the cabs should be here soon, so we just need to wait until then." Sabrina sat down in the chair looking after the girls and the others. After a half hour the cabs arrived and she loaded into the first one. "We are heading to the airport, private sector please." He nodded and then drove off leading the others to the airport where the plane was still being kept protected in the hanger. She waves to the cab driver and walks out to the plane where the pilots open the door and help her with her bags. Sabrina walks into the seats in the front on the other side and sat down waiting for the others to sit down


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jun 26, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina checked the room once more and then happy with it all she herded the girls out into the hall, each carrying something of her's and then walks into the elevator. The elevator took her down to the bottom floor where she walks out and waves at the others already standing there waiting for her. "Hello all, the cabs should be here soon, so we just need to wait until then." Sabrina sat down in the chair looking after the girls and the others. After a half hour the cabs arrived and she loaded into the first one. "We are heading to the airport, private sector please." He nodded and then drove off leading the others to the airport where the plane was still being kept protected in the hanger. She waves to the cab driver and walks out to the plane where the pilots open the door and help her with her bags. Sabrina walks into the seats in the front on the other side and sat down waiting for the others to sit down



Zach and Umbra made there way to the lobby where everyone else was waiting. Zach yawned. "Good mornin', everyone. We leavin' yet?" He asked.

Umbra shook his head. "Patience, fox. It'll save you lots of time."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 26, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Hope sees the sad coon walks in and smiles. "Hello, and welcome to Paw's Delight! I'll be right with you." She looks to Peter. "One moment." She excused herself and walks over to where Paul sat. "Hey there, handsome. What can I get ya?" Once he told her his order, she nod to him, taking not of his mood. "Alright, hunny. I'll fix ya a cup right away." She goes and pours up the cup of coffee and comes back to him. She sets it down before him. "Here's your cup, sir. And forgive me if I'm wrong, but you seemed pretty down. What's the matter, sugah?"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Paul just sat quietly and sipped his coffee. “I’ve gone through hell and back the last two days... it’s been rough.”


James looked up and heard Gab. “Ah, Commander Gabriello. I am very ready to head home... albeit I’ll only be in Chicago for a day or two. Have to take a hop to Washington.” He stood up and shook his paw firmly. He gave a polite smile and gave him a pat on the back. “I am very ready to be state side again though. I miss burgers... and America.” He chuckled a bit and pointed to a seat next to him. He sat back down and looked to him. “You still nervous about leading? Or did you sleep it off?”


----------



## Seph (Jun 26, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina checked the room once more and then happy with it all she herded the girls out into the hall, each carrying something of her's and then walks into the elevator. The elevator took her down to the bottom floor where she walks out and waves at the others already standing there waiting for her. "Hello all, the cabs should be here soon, so we just need to wait until then." Sabrina sat down in the chair looking after the girls and the others. After a half hour the cabs arrived and she loaded into the first one. "We are heading to the airport, private sector please." He nodded and then drove off leading the others to the airport where the plane was still being kept protected in the hanger. She waves to the cab driver and walks out to the plane where the pilots open the door and help her with her bags. Sabrina walks into the seats in the front on the other side and sat down waiting for the others to sit down


Seph woke up and saw sunlight coming through the window. He groaned and got up, still clutching his envelope. He walked down to the hotel and saw everyone gathered. They drove down to the airport and boarded the plane. He took an aisle seat and waited for the plane to get going.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jun 26, 2019)

The plane was the same as it was last time, except this time he was sitting next to Umbra instead of Kylan.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jun 26, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> The plane was the same as it was last time, except this time he was sitting next to Umbra instead of Kylan.



Akako suddently leaned forward from the row behind Zach and Umbra and said, "this is my first time flying or rather my first time exiting the country".


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 26, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Paul just sat quietly and sipped his coffee. “I’ve gone through hell and back the last two days... it’s been rough.”



Hope sombers at the raccoon. "Oh my. I'm very sorry to hear that. It seems everyone is having a rough day or two. But know this: things will turn out alright. Just wait and see. I don't know if you are a fur in faith, but I just wanted to let you know that there is a heavenly father that is there for you in your troubles. "

"HOPE!"

Hope rolls her eyes and sighs, knowing that it's her boss. She turns around to look at him, whose behind the window of the kitchen. "What?!"

"Stop chit chatting and get back to work!" yelled the grumpy badger.

"I AM WORKING!" she scoffs and rolls her eyes at him. She turns back to Paul. "Sorry about that. Anyway, if you need anything, just let me know. I'm Hope." She gave him a smile and goes back to Peter. "Hello again."




Liseran Thistle said:


> "Business trip, huh? I've got a fella whose supposed to be on a trip too. A trip to here, at least. But I can't find that fox anywhere! I'm starting to think he skipped town without telling me." Peter told her.



"I really hope not, sweetie. Is he a friend of yours?" she asked the rabbit.




Captain TrashPanda said:


> James looked up and heard Gab. “Ah, Commander Gabriello. I am very ready to head home... albeit I’ll only be in Chicago for a day or two. Have to take a hop to Washington.” He stood up and shook his paw firmly. He gave a polite smile and gave him a pat on the back. “I am very ready to be state side again though. I miss burgers... and America.” He chuckled a bit and pointed to a seat next to him. He sat back down and looked to him. “You still nervous about leading? Or did you sleep it off?”



Gabriello shook his hand back and chuckled. "Yeah, I undersand what you mean." He sat down in a seat next to him. "Yeah, I pretty much slept it off. I'm fine now and ready to lead." Then he noticed everyone showing up, followed by Sabrina and the girls. Once they see him, they ran over to him. "GABRIELLO!" He smiled at the girls and pet them each on the head. "Good morning, girls. Ready to go to America?" "Yeeeeeees!" They said in a union. Chinaza suddenly noticed one of Gariello's feathers fell off and she picks it up. "Gabriello! Your feathers!" The other girls looked and gasps. Gabriello sighed. "Yes, I am losing my feathers. Literally." Reiko tilted her head to the side. "But why? Why are you losing your beautiful feathers?" "He's molting!" replied Ling Xue, "Like a birdie!" The girls does a gross face and says "ewwwwwwww" in a union. Gabriello just rolled his eyes at them. "Alright, alright. It's not _that_ disgusting. I'll be done molting in a week. Then I will get new feathers." When Sabrina called for them, they waved goodbye at the two men and follows her to the cab. Gabriello sighed and gets up, then he turns to James. "Alright, we better go. Taking a cab with me?"


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jun 26, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> Akako suddently leaned forward from the row behind Zach and Umbra and said, "this is my first time flying or rather my first time exiting the country".





GrimnCoyote said:


> Akako suddently leaned forward from the row behind Kylan and Umbra and said, "this is my first time flying or rather my first time exiting the country".



Zach glanced back at her. "Really now? Well I can tell you, it's not as exciting as you would think." He said.

"On the contrary," Umbra added. "It's way more fun if you let your imagination wander for a bit. Just think, how exciting would it be if the left engine blew up, and we all died flying over one of the earths largest bodies of water?"

Zach nudged him. "Don't do that." He hissed. "You're probably creeping her out enough as it is with that damn smile of yours."

.........

Peter laughed. "Calling him my friend would be a little mean, he's a lot more than that, you know?" He told her.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 26, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Peter laughed. "Calling him my friend would be a little mean, he's a lot more than that, you know?" He told her.



Hope blinked and raised her eyebrow at him. "Oh? Like a brother?"


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jun 26, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Zach glanced back at her. "Really now? Well I can tell you, it's not as exciting as you would think." He said.
> 
> "On the contrary," Umbra added. "It's way more fun if you let your imagination wander for a bit. Just think, how exciting would it be if the left engine blew up, and we all died flying over one of the earths largest bodies of water?"
> 
> ...



"Wait this thing can blow up!?!", the kitsune asked the wolf a bit scared.

______________________________________________________________________________________



HopeTLioness said:


> Hope blinked and raised her eyebrow at him. "Oh? Like a brother?"


 
Finally the man finsished his coffee and waved over the waitress from before. He stood up and left the cup on the table. "Here", the canine said while handing her a wad of bills, "this is your tip".


----------



## JackJackal (Jun 26, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina checked the room once more and then happy with it all she herded the girls out into the hall, each carrying something of her's and then walks into the elevator. The elevator took her down to the bottom floor where she walks out and waves at the others already standing there waiting for her. "Hello all, the cabs should be here soon, so we just need to wait until then." Sabrina sat down in the chair looking after the girls and the others. After a half hour the cabs arrived and she loaded into the first one. "We are heading to the airport, private sector please." He nodded and then drove off leading the others to the airport where the plane was still being kept protected in the hanger. She waves to the cab driver and walks out to the plane where the pilots open the door and help her with her bags. Sabrina walks into the seats in the front on the other side and sat down waiting for the others to sit down


Unfortunately for the Jackal brothers They had overslept on account of Jack yelling Jax's ear off for all the shit that hey went through. when they finally woke up they (AkA:Jack) Had to rush packing everything before going down to the lobby. by the time They got there however everyone was well on their way to the airport "Damn it! I thought I told you to set the alarm!" Jack said sitting Jax in a chair "I'm sorry I don't think I heard that. You practically made me def last night" Jax groaned. once Jack had checked out he called for a taxi and quickly made his way, along with Jax, to the airport luckily remembering where they landed when they came "I swear to god if they left already I will make you pay for the trip home!" Jack said to his brother who rolled his eyes. eventually they got to the plane and hopped on quickly "Gee thanks for leaving us behind everyone!" Jack said panting a bit as he guided his brother to a seat


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jun 26, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Hope blinked and raised her eyebrow at him. "Oh? Like a brother?"



"Not exactly. I care about him a lot though, we've been together for a long time too, so I can't imagine why he'd try and stand me up like this!" Peter explained.



GrimnCoyote said:


> "Wait this thing can blow up!?!", the kitsune asked the wolf a bit scared.
> 
> ______________________________________________________________________________________



Umbra laughed, and Zach groaned. "Why of course it can! You're way up in the air, any minute now this machine could break apart and burst into flames because it can't withstand the wind pressure against its wings. We could fall out of the sky at hundreds of miles per hour, and no one would ever find out bodies. Planes like these aren't even in use yet, so even if they did, we'd certainly be in a lot of trouble. Oh, the millions of possibilities that could happen on this trip back home!" Umbra rattled on about the horrible things that could possibly happen.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 26, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Hope sombers at the raccoon. "Oh my. I'm very sorry to hear that. It seems everyone is having a rough day or two. But know this: things will turn out alright. Just wait and see. I don't know if you are a fur in faith, but I just wanted to let you know that there is a heavenly father that is there for you in your troubles. "
> 
> "HOPE!"
> 
> ...


“Yea yea, I know that.” Paul said. “My brother met the Father two days ago...” He sipped his coffee as tears began to form in his eyes. He didn’t even respond to Hope getting yelled at. He just muttered as he felt cold on the inside. “Yea... ok Hope.” 


James smiled as the girls ran ran up to him and hugged him. He snickered when the teased him for molting his feathers. He stood up and walked beside him and spoke quietly. 
“Hey... you’re losing your feathers. You ain’t fit to lead.” He snickered a bit and gave him a thump on the arm. He walked out with them and nodded at Gab. “Yea, I’ll take a cab with you Commander.” He got in and made room for him as the cab pulled away with them to the airport. 
They finally got to the airport and James grabbed his bags. He went on the plane with Gab and sat next to him. James had the aisle seat and Gab had the window seat. 


JackJackal said:


> Unfortunately for the Jackal brothers They had overslept on account of Jack yelling Jax's ear off for all the shit that hey went through. when they finally woke up they (AkA:Jack) Had to rush packing everything before going down to the lobby. by the time They got there however everyone was well on their way to the airport "Damn it! I thought I told you to set the alarm!" Jack said sitting Jax in a chair "I'm sorry I don't think I heard that. You practically made me def last night" Jax groaned. once Jack had checked out he called for a taxi and quickly made his way, along with Jax, to the airport luckily remembering where they landed when they came "I swear to god if they left already I will make you pay for the trip home!" Jack said to his brother who rolled his eyes. eventually they got to the plane and hopped on quickly "Gee thanks for leaving us behind everyone!" Jack said panting a bit as he guided his brother to a seat


James looked to see the jackals hobbling on and James Locke’s tonhis arm like he had a watch. “Man, almost left y’all behind. Wake up late or you just being lazy?”


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jun 26, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> "Not exactly. I care about him a lot though, we've been together for a long time too, so I can't imagine why he'd try and stand me up like this!" Peter explained.
> 
> 
> 
> Umbra laughed, and Zach groaned. "Why of course it can! You're way up in the air, any minute now this machine could break apart and burst into flames because it can't withstand the wind pressure against its wings. We could fall out of the sky at hundreds of miles per hour, and no one would ever find out bodies. Planes like these aren't even in use yet, so even if they did, we'd certainly be in a lot of trouble. Oh, the millions of possibilities that could happen on this trip back home!" Umbra rattled on about the horrible things that could possibly happen.



"Ahhh I don't want to die!", she said while cowering behind their seats.


----------



## JackJackal (Jun 26, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> “Yea yea, I know that.” Paul said. “My brother met the Father two days ago...” He sipped his coffee as tears began to form in his eyes. He didn’t even respond to Hope getting yelled at. He just muttered as he felt cold on the inside. “Yea... ok Hope.”
> 
> 
> James smiled as the girls ran ran up to him and hugged him. He snickered when the teased him for molting his feathers. He stood up and walked beside him and spoke quietly.
> ...


"I don't wanna talk about it. I'm cranky and I didn't have my morning coffee" Jack said slumping in his seat and sighing


GrimnCoyote said:


> "Ahhh I don't want to die!", she said while cowering behind their seats.





Liseran Thistle said:


> "Not exactly. I care about him a lot though, we've been together for a long time too, so I can't imagine why he'd try and stand me up like this!" Peter explained.
> 
> 
> 
> Umbra laughed, and Zach groaned. "Why of course it can! You're way up in the air, any minute now this machine could break apart and burst into flames because it can't withstand the wind pressure against its wings. We could fall out of the sky at hundreds of miles per hour, and no one would ever find out bodies. Planes like these aren't even in use yet, so even if they did, we'd certainly be in a lot of trouble. Oh, the millions of possibilities that could happen on this trip back home!" Umbra rattled on about the horrible things that could possibly happen.


Jax looked at Umbra and frowned "stop scarring the lady. I'm sure the aircraft is well built and well maintained. I doubt we'll have any problems"


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jun 26, 2019)

JackJackal said:


> "I don't wanna talk about it. I'm cranky and I didn't have my morning coffee" Jack said slumping in his seat and sighing
> 
> 
> Jax looked at Umbra and frowned "stop scarring the lady. I'm sure the aircraft is well built and well maintained. I doubt we'll have any problems"



Umbra smiled at Jax. "I'm sorry, I got too swept up in my own fantasies for a moment." he said. 

Zach groaned. "You should just keep your thoughts to yourself."

"I would," He chuckled. "If I had the patience to hold my tongue like that." Zach scoffed, and rolled his eyes.

"Whose the one who needs patience now, huh?"


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jun 26, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina checked the room once more and then happy with it all she herded the girls out into the hall, each carrying something of her's and then walks into the elevator. The elevator took her down to the bottom floor where she walks out and waves at the others already standing there waiting for her. "Hello all, the cabs should be here soon, so we just need to wait until then." Sabrina sat down in the chair looking after the girls and the others. After a half hour the cabs arrived and she loaded into the first one. "We are heading to the airport, private sector please." He nodded and then drove off leading the others to the airport where the plane was still being kept protected in the hanger. She waves to the cab driver and walks out to the plane where the pilots open the door and help her with her bags. Sabrina walks into the seats in the front on the other side and sat down waiting for the others to sit down


"Can't believe I'm finally going back to Chicago" Midnight said as he took a seat, he paused for a bit before speaking again "though I won't be able to take my family to a Cubs game, my old family tradition was to go to a Cubs game at least once a year" He said and sighed after.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 26, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> Finally the man finsished his coffee and waved over the waitress from before. He stood up and left the cup on the table. "Here", the canine said while handing her a wad of bills, "this is your tip".



Tori's ears perked up when the canine calls her and she goes over to him. Her eyes widen in surprise as she gently takes the money from him. "T-thank you, sir."




Liseran Thistle said:


> "Not exactly. I care about him a lot though, we've been together for a long time too, so I can't imagine why he'd try and stand me up like this!" Peter explained.



Hope blinks a bit and then she finally gets it. She slowly nod her head. "Oooooh. I see. Hmm. Well, I'm sure something had came up. Maybe I could keep an out for him, if you like. Also, excuse me." She walks away and picks up the coffee pot while walking towards Paul. "Hi again. Do you need more coffee?"



Captain TrashPanda said:


> James smiled as the girls ran ran up to him and hugged him. He snickered when the teased him for molting his feathers. He stood up and walked beside him and spoke quietly.
> “Hey... you’re losing your feathers. You ain’t fit to lead.” He snickered a bit and gave him a thump on the arm. He walked out with them and nodded at Gab. “Yea, I’ll take a cab with you Commander.” He got in and made room for him as the cab pulled away with them to the airport.
> They finally got to the airport and James grabbed his bags. He went on the plane with Gab and sat next to him. James had the aisle seat and Gab had the window seat.



Gabriello also stood up and rolled his eyes at James. "Oh hush. " He shoves him playfully before getting into the cab with him. Once they made it to the airport, they got up and Gabriello groans to find more feathers had fallen out. So he paid the tab plus extra cash, grabbed his bag and walks into the plane. He put his bag up and sat in a seat next to the window as James sat next to him. When the Jackal Bros. showed up and complained, he shook his head at them. "Well, good morning to you, too.  Glad you two can make it."


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jun 26, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Hope blinks a bit and then she finally gets it. She slowly nod her head. "Oooooh. I see. Hmm. Well, I'm sure something had came up. Maybe I could keep an out for him, if you like. Also, excuse me." She walks away and picks up the coffee pot while walking towards Paul. "Hi again. Do you need more coffee?"



"If you could, that'd be so nice." Peter told her. "But when I do find him, I'm gonna give a stern talkin' to!"


----------



## JackJackal (Jun 26, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Tori's ears perked up when the canine calls her and she goes over to him. Her eyes widen in surprise as she gently takes the money from him. "T-thank you, sir."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jack groaned while Jax nodded "too you as well. forgive my brother as you've no doubt found out he's not one for manners"


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jun 26, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Tori's ears perked up when the canine calls her and she goes over to him. Her eyes widen in surprise as she gently takes the money from him. "T-thank you, sir."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Don't mention it", he began walking to the door but stopped halfway and walked back, "Now that I think about it could you help me out here". "I'm looking for a club, supposed to be real nice an have good drinks and the such, think it's run by a white cat lady, Sabrina I think is her name".


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 26, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> She walks away and picks up the coffee pot while walking towards Paul. "Hi again. Do you need more coffee?"


“Y-Yes please...” He sat the counter, still in a bit of shock from his loss. He still physically couldn’t comprehend it. “I need a friend...”


GrimnCoyote said:


> "Don't mention it", he began walking to the door but stopped halfway and walked back, "Now that I think about it could you help me out here". "I'm looking for a club, supposed to be real nice an have good drinks and the such, think it's run by a white cat lady, Sabrina I think is her name".


”It’s gone.” Paul downed the red hot coffee Hope had poured and smashed the mug on the counter, sending shards everywhere. “Shot up. No survivors, ‘cept me an leopardess. Burned the speak easy to get rid of the bodies. Good luck getting in... smells like hell itself.”


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jun 26, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> “Y-Yes please...” He sat the counter, still in a bit of shock from his loss. He still physically couldn’t comprehend it. “I need a friend...”
> 
> ”It’s gone.” Paul downed the red hot coffee Hope had poured and smashed the mug on the counter, sending shards everywhere. “Shot up. No survivors, ‘cept me an leopardess. Burned the speak easy to get rid of the bodies. Good luck getting in... smells like hell itself.”



"Gone huh, how do yah know that", the Tasmanian tiger asked the stranger who entered the conversation, "because if thats the case I'd still like to see the ruins where it once stood"


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jun 26, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "Gone huh, how do yah know that", the Tasmanian tiger asked the stranger who entered the conversation, "because if thats the case I'd still like to see the ruins where it once stood"



Peter heard their conversation and grimaced. _What an awful thing that happened. I hope Zach didn't get himself tangled up anything while he was here..._


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 26, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> "If you could, that'd be so nice." Peter told her. "But when I do find him, I'm gonna give a stern talkin' to!"



She nods to him and giggles. Then she turns her attention to Paul.




Captain TrashPanda said:


> “Y-Yes please...” He sat the counter, still in a bit of shock from his loss. He still physically couldn’t comprehend it. “I need a friend...”



The lioness gave him a gentle smile as she sat the coffee pot down on the counter. "I can do that for you."




GrimnCoyote said:


> "Don't mention it", he began walking to the door but stopped halfway and walked back, "Now that I think about it could you help me out here". "I'm looking for a club, supposed to be real nice an have good drinks and the such, think it's run by a white cat lady, Sabrina I think is her name".



Tori looks up at him a bit confused. But before she could answer him, Paul spoke.




Captain TrashPanda said:


> ”It’s gone.” Paul downed the red hot coffee Hope had poured and smashed the mug on the counter, sending shards everywhere. “Shot up. No survivors, ‘cept me an leopardess. Burned the speak easy to get rid of the bodies. Good luck getting in... smells like hell itself.”



Hope and Tori turned their attention to the raccoon and jumped a bit when he slammed his mug. Hope had to back away when the shards scattered and looked at him a bit shocked.



GrimnCoyote said:


> "Gone huh, how do yah know that", the Tasmanian tiger asked the stranger who entered the conversation, "because if thats the case I'd still like to see the ruins where it once stood"



The waitresses just stood there and listen to the conversation. They looked to one another in shock.

Benjamin the Badger, whose the cook and boss of the restaurant, came up to the window and growled. "HEY! You break, you buy, you punk!"



JackJackal said:


> Jack groaned while Jax nodded "too you as well. forgive my brother as you've no doubt found out he's not one for manners"



Gabriello chuckled. "Yeah, I know. Look, I know we got off on the wrong foot. So let's start over. Hello, I'm Commander Gabriello. Welcome to the team." He also turns to Midnight. "And same to you, sir."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 26, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "Gone huh, how do yah know that", the Tasmanian tiger asked the stranger who entered the conversation, "because if thats the case I'd still like to see the ruins where it once stood"


"Because I survived the worse massacre on this side of the Mississippi. I wouldn't lie about that. I lost my brother in it."


HopeTLioness said:


> She nods to him and giggles. Then she turns her attention to Paul.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Paul snarled at the badger and slammed a 10 dollar bill on the counter, enraged at the badger. "Fuck off yankee scum." He hopped down from the counter and looked to the waitresses. "I'm sorry about that. I'll make it up to y'all later. I'll buy dinner here later tonight." He tipped his straw hat then looked to the tasmanian tiger. "Follow me bucko." He began to walk down the street towards the speakeasy. "You obviously aren't from around here... neither am I." He extended his paw to him as they walked down the street. "I'm Paul by the way."


----------



## JackJackal (Jun 26, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> She nods to him and giggles. Then she turns her attention to Paul.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jax looked at fab confused "welcome to the team? But I'm not on your team." He said having not been told that he was able to join


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jun 26, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> "Because I survived the worse massacre on this side of the Mississippi. I wouldn't lie about that. I lost my brother in it."
> 
> Paul snarled at the badger and slammed a 10 dollar bill on the counter, enraged at the badger. "Fuck off yankee scum." He hopped down from the counter and looked to the waitresses. "I'm sorry about that. I'll make it up to y'all later. I'll buy dinner here later tonight." He tipped his straw hat then looked to the tasmanian tiger. "Follow me bucko." He began to walk down the street towards the speakeasy. "You obviously aren't from around here... neither am I." He extended his paw to him as they walked down the street. "I'm Paul by the way."




"Oh my apologies for your losses but I needa get to whatever left of that building, I'll be willin to compensate yah for your troubles".


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jun 26, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello chuckled. "Yeah, I know. Look, I know we got off on the wrong foot. So let's start over. Hello, I'm Commander Gabriello. Welcome to the team." He also turns to Midnight. "And same to you, sir."


Midnight looks at Gabriello and reaches his hand out for a handshake "It's all good, no hard feelings, I'm sure we'll get along well" He smiles at the feathered lion "I'm putting all of that behind me now, and besides I'm pretty sure this is what my family would want" He takes a locket out of the pocket of his sport coat and opened it "yeah.... my wife and kids and I were great together, I miss them, but they're with the lord now, and I hope they're happy" He keeps the locket out, looking at his family.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 26, 2019)

JackJackal said:


> Jax looked at fab confused "welcome to the team? But I'm not on your team." He said having not been told that he was able to join


James heard him say that and he snickered. That snicker turned into a chuckle, then a full blown laugh. He looked to Jax and Jack and gave them both sly smiles. "Guess y'all didn't hear the news. We have Whitepaw Squad Alpha and Squad Omega. Y'all two knuckleheads are under my command with Seph. A-team baby." He laughed some more and looked to Jax. "Hehe... you're in for a world of hurt bud."


GrimnCoyote said:


> "Oh my apologies for your losses but I needa get to whatever left of that building, I'll be willin to compensate yah for your troubles".


They drew closer and Paul could still smell the smoke of burning bodies. He gagged a bit and covered his snout. "Jesus... 24 hours later it still smells." He led the tasmanian tiger to where you could enter the speakeasy. When the walked inside, the full smell of bodies and smoke hit. There was a large pile of smoldering remains from furs. Most of it had burned off, but some skin and fur remained. He pointed to the once happy club that was now smoldering ruins and sighed. "There. Enough proof?"


----------



## JackJackal (Jun 26, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James heard him say that and he snickered. That snicker turned into a chuckle, then a full blown laugh. He looked to Jax and Jack and gave them both sly smiles. "Guess y'all didn't hear the news. We have Whitepaw Squad Alpha and Squad Omega. Y'all two knuckleheads are under my command with Seph. A-team baby." He laughed some more and looked to Jax. "Hehe... you're in for a world of hurt bud."


"As if I wasn't in that world already" he said a bit sourly gesturing to his leg "and I'm not sure I'm ok with working with the man who broke my leg"
Jack lifted his arm and smacked his brother in the back of the head while still slumped in his seat. "Shut up Jax. I ain't dealing with your bullshit today especially not this early."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 26, 2019)

JackJackal said:


> "As if I wasn't in that world already" he said a bit sourly gesturing to his leg "and I'm not sure I'm ok with working with the man who broke my leg"
> Jack lifted his arm and smacked his brother in the back of the head while still slumped in his seat. "Shut up Jax. I ain't dealing with your bullshit today especially not this early."


James shrugged his shoulders. "Welp, pretty sure Sab would say stay in line or get shot. After all, brothers in combat is what every commander wants. Y'all work together very well." He leaned back in the seat and kept smiling. "And don't worry. Instead of going to Arizona, my squad is coming to Washington with me. Call it a little vacation while your commander is looking for intel."


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jun 26, 2019)

Peter got up from where he sat. "Welp, it was nice meeting you miss Hope. I'll catch you around town sometime. I gotta go track down a place to stay for the night." He put down 3 dollars on the counter, and waved goodbye to her. He walked out, right after the two riled up Beasts who were the unfortunate patrons of speakeasy walked out. They looked like trouble to Peter, so he decided he'd go the oppostie direction. He walked and walked, until he did find what appeared to be a small motel.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jun 26, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James heard him say that and he snickered. That snicker turned into a chuckle, then a full blown laugh. He looked to Jax and Jack and gave them both sly smiles. "Guess y'all didn't hear the news. We have Whitepaw Squad Alpha and Squad Omega. Y'all two knuckleheads are under my command with Seph. A-team baby." He laughed some more and looked to Jax. "Hehe... you're in for a world of hurt bud."
> 
> They drew closer and Paul could still smell the smoke of burning bodies. He gagged a bit and covered his snout. "Jesus... 24 hours later it still smells." He led the tasmanian tiger to where you could enter the speakeasy. When the walked inside, the full smell of bodies and smoke hit. There was a large pile of smoldering remains from furs. Most of it had burned off, but some skin and fur remained. He pointed to the once happy club that was now smoldering ruins and sighed. "There. Enough proof?"




He squatted down and lifted up some die blood and ash with two fingers carefully studying it. Looking at the rubble around him he nodded, "Ms23 did this if my guess is correct". The canine stood up and dusted off his odd looking jacket despite it already being dirty prior to the trip to the speakeasy. "None the less I need to talk with Ms Sabrina because I have important information for her".


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jun 26, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James shrugged his shoulders. "Welp, pretty sure Sab would say stay in line or get shot. After all, brothers in combat is what every commander wants. Y'all work together very well." He leaned back in the seat and kept smiling. "And don't worry. Instead of going to Arizona, my squad is coming to Washington with me. Call it a little vacation while your commander is looking for intel."



Umbra's ear's perked up a little. "Washington, you say? Interesting, what's all the way out there that you need to find? I'm an excellent finder." He smirked at James.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 26, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> He squatted down and lifted up some die blood and ash with two fingers carefully studying it. Looking at the rubble around him he nodded, "Ms23 did this if my guess is correct". The canine stood up and dusted off his odd looking jacket despite it already being dirty prior to the trip to the speakeasy. "None the less I need to talk with Ms Sabrina because I have important information for her".


"Don't we all? She and her crew should be back tomorrow or the next day. Until then you're just gonna have to hold tight in some motel." He led him back out and gave him a small pat on the back. "Anyways, why don't you meet them back here tomorrow? This is probably where they'll come first."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 26, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Umbra's ear's perked up a little. "Washington, you say? Interesting, what's all the way out there that you need to find? I'm an excellent finder." He smirked at James.


James kept his calm composure but internally panicked a bit. "Oh you know, see if the CIA has any intel on MS23. If they're nationwide then they should have something on them. Not only that, I need to go pay a visit to the memorial for the fallen, give my respects."


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jun 26, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James kept his calm composure but internally panicked a bit. "Oh you know, see if the CIA has any intel on MS23. If they're nationwide then they should have something on them. Not only that, I need to go pay a visit to the memorial for the fallen, give my respects."



Umbra nodded. "Of course. A military man such as yourself would feel inclined to do something like that. I hope you find what you're looking for, then." He said. 

"And I hope you shut up, you damn mutt. I'm trying to nap here, and I can't get  wink in edgewise with you yapping at everything." Zach snapped at him.

"Maybe do something about those awful dreams you've been having, then. You'll sleep better." Umbra whispered.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 26, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Umbra nodded. "Of course. A military man such as yourself would feel inclined to do something like that. I hope you find what you're looking for, then." He said.
> 
> "And I hope you shut up, you damn mutt. I'm trying to nap here, and I can't get  wink in edgewise with you yapping at everything." Zach snapped at him.
> 
> "Maybe do something about those awful dreams you've been having, then. You'll sleep better." Umbra whispered.


James nodded and looked away from him, silently breathing out as his heart rate was through the roof from him panicking. _"Whew... that was too close..._" He sat and looked at the seat in front of him, awaiting for the plane to take off. He didn't want to ask Gab for any drawing paper yet. He did want to draw but he didn't want to pester him, mainly because he realized he had caught feelings and was oddly attracted to Gab. He didn't want to do anything that could possibly screw him over when they got to America.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 27, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Paul snarled at the badger and slammed a 10 dollar bill on the counter, enraged at the badger. "Fuck off yankee scum." He hopped down from the counter and looked to the waitresses. "I'm sorry about that. I'll make it up to y'all later. I'll buy dinner here later tonight." He tipped his straw hat then looked to the tasmanian tiger. "Follow me bucko." He began to walk down the street towards the speakeasy.



"Y-yeah. Have a good day." Hope simply said as Tori slowly made her way toward the window to watch the raccoon and Tasmanian tiger walk down the street. Benjamin came from the back and huffs. "That trash eater better not come back or else!" Hope shoots a glare at the badger.




Liseran Thistle said:


> Peter got up from where he sat. "Welp, it was nice meeting you miss Hope. I'll catch you around town sometime. I gotta go track down a place to stay for the night." He put down 3 dollars on the counter, and waved goodbye to her. He walked out, right after the two riled up Beasts who were the unfortunate patrons of speakeasy walked out.



The lioness waved at the rabbit. "See ya around, sugah!" Once the customers were gone, and it's only the three of them, Benjamin cleared his throat. "Hope! Tori! Quick meeting!" The waitresses both groaned as Tori put the break sign on the door before walking over and sit at the counter. The old badger looked at the girls before he spoke. "Now listen here, girls! I'm tired of seeing you two slacking off and getting too friendly with the customers! This is a business, okay!? You two need to act like professionals!" Hope glared at him and placed a paw on her hip. "Excuuuuse me?! Benny we are a diner that supposed to have a welcoming atmosphere to feel like home. We want to make our customers feel like they have a place to go when they're down on their luck. And what's wrong being friendly with the customers?" "Yeah!" Tori chimed in, " I mean, that's one of the reasons why customers come back here. You should learn how to be more friendly." Benjamin growls and yells at them. "Don't tell me how to run my place! Look, you serve the customers, get their money, and that's it! No more talkin' and flirtin' and fraternizin' with the customers! Ya got it?!" "Yes, Benny." the girls replied in a monotone voice. "Good! Now get back to work!" Benjamin commanded before storming off to the back. Hope and Tori just rolled their eyes at him and goes back to work.



Furrygameremopunk said:


> Midnight looks at Gabriello and reaches his hand out for a handshake "It's all good, no hard feelings, I'm sure we'll get along well" He smiles at the feathered lion "I'm putting all of that behind me now, and besides I'm pretty sure this is what my family would want" He takes a locket out of the pocket of his sport coat and opened it "yeah.... my wife and kids and I were great together, I miss them, but they're with the lord now, and I hope they're happy" He keeps the locket out, looking at his family.



Gabriello turns around in his seat and shook Midnight's paw, and released it. "I'm sure we will. And don't worry, friend, they are in a better place. I can guarantee it." He turns back around and sighs as he relaxes in his seat. Suddenly, he makes a loud sneeze as a lot of his feathers shoots out and falls in the general area of the front, middle, and back seats where he's sitting. Most of his feathers falls on James as some are on his head, chest , and lap. Gabriello sniffled and looked at James. He gave him a sheepish grin and chuckled. "My apologies."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 27, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello turns around in his seat and shook Midnight's paw, and released it. "I'm sure we will. And don't worry, friend, they are in a better place. I can guarantee it." He turns back around and sighs as he relaxes in his seat. Suddenly, he makes a loud sneeze as a lot of his feathers shoots out and falls in the general area of the front, middle, and back seats where he's sitting. Most of his feathers falls on James as some are on his head, chest , and lap. Gabriello sniffled and looked at James. He gave him a sheepish grin and chuckled. "My apologies."


James was slightly startled by Gab's loud sneeze. He saw and felt the lion's feathers land on him and he had to refrain a giddy giggle. He then proceeded to sneeze a very loud sneeze, one the pilots could have heard. He looked to him and cleared his throat. "Oh it's alright... I never did notice how beautiful your feathers were Gab." He picked one up and set it aside while he brushed the rest off. He looked it over and silently admired it, feeling a mix of excitement, love, and the slightest bit of lust come over him. He gave a small grin and looked ahead, tucking the feather in his jacket.


----------



## Seph (Jun 27, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> "Y-yeah. Have a good day." Hope simply said as Tori slowly made her way toward the window to watch the raccoon and Tasmanian tiger walk down the street. Benjamin came from the back and huffs. "That trash eater better not come back or else!" Hope shoots a glare at the badger.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seph was dozing off in his chair when a loud sneeze woke him up. He shot awake at looked around. He sighed in relief when he saw it was just Gab sneezing. There was feathers all over the plane, and Seph could only assume where they came from. "Nasty." He said, quietly to himself as he faced forward again in his seat.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 27, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James was slightly startled by Gab's loud sneeze. He saw and felt the lion's feathers land on him and he had to refrain a giddy giggle. He then proceeded to sneeze a very loud sneeze, one the pilots could have heard. He looked to him and cleared his throat. "Oh it's alright... I never did notice how beautiful your feathers were Gab." He picked one up and set it aside while he brushed the rest off. He looked it over and silently admired it, feeling a mix of excitement, love, and the slightest bit of lust come over him. He gave a small grin and looked ahead, tucking the feather in his jacket.



It was Gabriello's turn to get startled a bit when James sneezed. He then chuckled and sighed. "Yeah. They are beautiful. Just the process of growing and maintaining them is a pain." As James start to brush the feathers off of him, Gabriello looked over and noticed one feathered stuck behind his ear. "Oh, you missed one." He reached over and gently pulls the feather from his ear, while in the process the back of his paw brushed against the raccoon's ear. He takes the feather and sets it down on the floor. "There, you're good." He smiled to him, then he looked out of the window to look at the city of Japan one last time as he waits for lift off, also not noticing the raccoon pocketing one of his feathers.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 27, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> It was Gabriello's turn to get startled a bit when James sneezed. He then chuckled and sighed. "Yeah. They are beautiful. Just the process of growing and maintaining them is a pain." As James start to brush the feathers off of him, Gabriello looked over and noticed one feathered stuck behind his ear. "Oh, you missed one." He reached over and gently pulls the feather from his ear, while in the process the back of his paw brushed against the raccoon's ear. He takes the feather and sets it down on the floor. "There, you're good." He smiled to him, then he looked out of the window to look at the city of Japan one last time as he waits for lift off, also not noticing the raccoon pocketing one of his feathers.


He did his very best to hold a happy murr down when he touched his ear, doing everything in his power to not lean over and start kissing him. He adjusted himself in his seat and laid back again, a content grin across his face as he awaited the plane to start moving.


----------



## pandepix (Jun 27, 2019)

Reggie was doing some deliveries with Mark in an unfamiliar part of town, when his stomach began to growl. An unfamiliar diner came into view as they walked down the block and the smell of food made his mouth drool. 
"I'll catch up with you later, man. I'm starving and this place smells really good," said Reggie. 
"Aight', man. I'll see you tonight," replied Mark, as they did their secret handshake before he headed to the apartment.
Reggie walked into the diner, nodding his head at the waitress who was already serving another fur at the counter. He sat down next to the small, white rabbit and waited for her to notice him.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jun 27, 2019)

"Welp then I guess I'll be slummin it here tonight", the canine held out a paw, "sorry for not tellin yah my name earlier, I'm on important buisness and ain't very good at trustin people, the names Adreath Cole".


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 27, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "Welp then I guess I'll be slummin it here tonight", the canine held out a paw, "sorry for not tellin yah my name earlier, I'm on important buisness and ain't very good at trustin people, the names Adreath Cole".


Paul shook it and gave a small smile. “Paul Jackson. Nice to meet you Mr. Cole.” He looked around outside the speakeasy and rubbed his snout before speaking again. “Y’know... if you have business with Sabrina you could stay at my place if you wanted. My cousin James bought it before he left. He works for her.”


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jun 27, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Paul shook it and gave a small smile. “Paul Jackson. Nice to meet you Mr. Cole.” He looked around outside the speakeasy and rubbed his snout before speaking again. “Y’know... if you have business with Sabrina you could stay at my place if you wanted. My cousin James bought it before he left. He works for her.”




"Well the Mr Jackson it looks like you got a house guest for the night", Adreath said politely.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 27, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "Well the Mr Jackson it looks like you got a house guest for the night", Adreath said politely.


Paul whistled at a taxi driving by and he climbed inside. “C’mon then. Let's go.”
He told the taxi his address and the driver headed off once Adreath climbed in. They got to the two story house and the driver came to a stop. Paul paid him and climbed out. He led the canine to the door as the small mound marking Buck and Mark’s grave in the front yard was still able to be seen.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 27, 2019)

pandepix said:


> Reggie was doing some deliveries with Mark in an unfamiliar part of town, when his stomach began to growl. An unfamiliar diner came into view as they walked down the block and the smell of food made his mouth drool.
> "I'll catch up with you later, man. I'm starving and this place smells really good," said Reggie.
> "Aight', man. I'll see you tonight," replied Mark, as they did their secret handshake before he headed to the apartment.
> Reggie walked into the diner, nodding his head at the waitress who was already serving another fur at the counter. He sat down next to the small, white rabbit and waited for her to notice him.



Tori noticed Reggie and smiled. "Hello! Welcome to Paw's Delight Diner! Can I start you off with anything?"


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jun 27, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Paul whistled at a taxi driving by and he climbed inside. “C’mon then. Let's go.”
> He told the taxi his address and the driver headed off once Adreath climbed in. They got to the two story house and the driver came to a stop. Paul paid him and climbed out. He led the canine to the door as the small mound marking Buck and Mark’s grave in the front yard was still able to be seen.



Adreath noticed the two graves, "that your brothers". Before stepping inside he wiped off his boots on the mat and removed them setting them next to the door. Once indoors the tasmanian tiger took of his digusting patchwork fur coat and hung it up.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 27, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> Adreath noticed the two graves, "that your brothers". Before stepping inside he wiped off his boots on the mat and removed them setting them next to the door. Once indoors the tasmanian tiger took of his digusting patchwork fur coat and hung it up.


Paul opened up the door and set his hat on a peg then took his flimsy shoes off. “One of ‘em is. The other survivor wanted her coworker buried instead of burned. I dug two separate graves for them.” He walked into the kitchen and pulled a bottle of Memphis whiskey out and grabbed two shot glasses. “Want some? Can’t find this stuff easily anymore... pays off working in a whiskey ring.”


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jun 27, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Paul opened up the door and set his hat on a peg then took his flimsy shoes off. “One of ‘em is. The other survivor wanted her coworker buried instead of burned. I dug two separate graves for them.” He walked into the kitchen and pulled a bottle of Memphis whiskey out and grabbed two shot glasses. “Want some? Can’t find this stuff easily anymore... pays off working in a whiskey ring.”




"Your speakin a deadly language friend, my language", he said smiling, "I'd be glad to share a round or two of whiskey".


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 27, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "Your speakin a deadly language friend, my language", he said smiling, "I'd be glad to share a round or two of whiskey".


Paul poured two shots and passed him a glass. “Used to make moonshine in the woods. Damn I miss working the Jackson ring.” He downed it and looked to the canine. “So Mr. Cole, what do you do for a livin’? If it ain’t obvious I was a moonshine runner at one point.”


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jun 27, 2019)

He chugs down a shot, "well I guess you could say I'm a hunter of sorts". "I've been pretty much everywhere because of my job".


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 27, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> He chugs down a shot, "well I guess you could say I'm a hunter of sorts". "I've been pretty much everywhere because of my job".


“That sounds interesting. Sound like James, ‘cept he was a soldier. Infantryman for the Army over in Europe.” He poured more shots for the two and Paul swirled the glass in his paw. “So you’ve been everywhere, eh? What’s the coolest thing you’ve seen on your travels? Before James got hired by this Sabrina cat the only places I had been were Mississippi, Arkansas, Tennessee of course, Kentucky, and Missouri. Now I’m up here in Illinois livin’ the dream.”


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jun 27, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> “That sounds interesting. Sound like James, ‘cept he was a soldier. Infantryman for the Army over in Europe.” He poured more shots for the two and Paul swirled the glass in his paw. “So you’ve been everywhere, eh? What’s the coolest thing you’ve seen on your travels? Before James got hired by this Sabrina cat the only places I had been were Mississippi, Arkansas, Tennessee of course, Kentucky, and Missouri. Now I’m up here in Illinois livin’ the dream.”




"The coolest thing huh...I've seen a blood moon in Africa, seen some ancient lookin temples in South America, one hell of a light show in Sweden, and beautiful waterfalls in Canada", he took another drink, "although cool may not be the appropriate word for this by far the coolest thing I ever saw was a dame over in a little british territory island called Hawaii, she had eyes that shimmered like gold and hair softer than silk".


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 27, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "The coolest thing huh...I've seen a blood moon in Africa, seen some ancient lookin temples in South America, one hell of a light show in Sweden, and beautiful waterfalls in Canada", he took another drink, "although cool may not be the appropriate word for this by far the coolest thing I ever saw was a dame over in a little british territory island called Hawaii, she had eyes that shimmered like gold and hair softer than silk".


Paul nodded and downed the shot. “So you’ve seen the world, huh? Sounds like a fun job.” He went over to a little bowl of fruit Janes had made before he left and grabbed an apple. He took a bite and spoke with his maw half full. “Me, I ran a whisky ring with Mark and James. When that fell apart, James came up here to find work while me and Mark went to work on a farm. After that paycheck... I’m up here chillin and touring Chicago.” He smiled and motioned to the house. “Welp, make yourself at home. What’s mine is yours. Just... don’t break anything please. James got us a radio that’s sitting in the living room. If you need anything holler for me, I need to go back to that diner and show them pretty girls some lovin’. Old cranky badger making their lives hard.”


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jun 27, 2019)

Adreath nodded and finished his final shot. He went over an layed down on the couch. "Hopefully this job ain't too short cuz I'm in the mood for some more pelts", he snickered silently staring at his coat, "plain white may not be the most interesting pattern but maybe she'll have some other jackasses with her I can skin".


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 27, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> Adreath nodded and finished his final shot. He went over an layed down on the couch. "Hopefully this job ain't too short cuz I'm in the mood for some more pelts", he snickered silently staring at his coat, "plain white may not be the most interesting pattern but maybe she'll have some other jackasses with her I can skin".


Paul had grabbed 5K from the safe in James’ room and almost walked out the door when he heard his comment on skinning furs. He looked back with a confused look on his face for a second but walked out anyways, locking the door behind him and walking to the street for a taxi. “...wait a second. He said he’s a hunter... he was talking about that Sabrina’s coat cuz she’s solid white, I know I saw her one night.” He hailed down a taxi as it suddenly cane to him. “Is he a bounty hunter?!? He’s gonna try and kill off the crew!” He quickly got in the cab and yelled at the driver. “University library, as fast as you can!”
The driver sped off and dropped him off there. Due to it being the evening it was almost abandoned. He quickly ran in and found the English-to-Morse book and started writing.
“James,
This is urgent. You have to tell Sabrina that there is a bounty hunter here for y’all. I didn’t know that and he’s staying at the house. Be safe... I will not be coming to the airport like I said. I have to keep this guy at bay.”
He then translated it to dots and dashes and ran to the telegraph station, sending it to the same location he did the first. Unfortunately for him, James had already left the hotel and never received the message.
Once Paul did that, he went back outside and caught a taxi to the diner. He took a deep breath and walked inside, seeing Reggie and a white rabbit sitting at the bar (@pandepix @Liseran Thistle ). He took a seat at the bar again and waited for either @HopeTLioness or the mouse to notice him.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 27, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Paul had grabbed 5K from the safe in James’ room and almost walked out the door when he heard his comment on skinning furs. He looked back with a confused look on his face for a second but walked out anyways, locking the door behind him and walking to the street for a taxi. “...wait a second. He said he’s a hunter... he was talking about that Sabrina’s coat cuz she’s solid white, I know I saw her one night.” He hailed down a taxi as it suddenly cane to him. “Is he a bounty hunter?!? He’s gonna try and kill off the crew!” He quickly got in the cab and yelled at the driver. “University library, as fast as you can!”
> The driver sped off and dropped him off there. Due to it being the evening it was almost abandoned. He quickly ran in and found the English-to-Morse book and started writing.
> “James,
> This is urgent. You have to tell Sabrina that there is a bounty hunter here for y’all. I didn’t know that and he’s staying at the house. Be safe... I will not be coming to the airport like I said. I have to keep this guy at bay.”
> ...



Hope just making a fresh pot of coffee when Paul walked in. She smiled and waved. "Hey, welcome back, stranger. Want some coffee? I just made a fresh pot!"

Benjamin peeked out from the window and glares at the raccoon. "You better not break another mug, coon!" 

Tori gasped as Hope turned around and glares at him. "Oh, hush up in there, ya old fool!" She turns back around to face Paul and gave an apologetic look. "I'm sorry, hunny. Don't pay him no mind.  Anyway, ya hungry? Our special today is fried chops with mashed potatoes, gravy, and greens."


----------



## pandepix (Jun 27, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Tori noticed Reggie and smiled. "Hello! Welcome to Paw's Delight Diner! Can I start you off with anything?"



"I'll take a water and whatever is making that delicious smell, please," Reggie replied with a smile. He heard the door to the diner open once again and turned to look out of curiosity.
"Paul, hey man! What a coincidence," he said, sticking his paw out. "You doin' okay?" he said in a lower voice.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 27, 2019)

pandepix said:


> "I'll take a water and whatever is making that delicious smell, please," Reggie replied with a smile. He heard the door to the diner open once again and turned to look out of curiosity.
> "Paul, hey man! What a coincidence," he said, sticking his paw out. "You doin' okay?" he said in a lower voice.


Paul noticed Reggie and he sighed a bit. He shook his paw as he sat next to him. “Yea... I’m doing better. Nice seeing a friendly face in this city. It’s comforting.”


HopeTLioness said:


> Hope just making a fresh pot of coffee when Paul walked in. She smiled and waved. "Hey, welcome back, stranger. Want some coffee? I just made a fresh pot!"
> 
> Benjamin peeked out from the window and glares at the raccoon. "You better not break another mug, coon!"
> 
> Tori gasped as Hope turned around and glares at him. "Oh, hush up in there, ya old fool!" She turns back around to face Paul and gave an apologetic look. "I'm sorry, hunny. Don't pay him no mind.  Anyway, ya hungry? Our special today is fried chops with mashed potatoes, gravy, and greens."


Paul turned and gave a polite smile to Hope. “I would like some coffee, thank ya very much.” He heard the badger yell at him and he rolled his eyes. “You need some moonshine man... get your hard as a nut self to chill out.” He kept his smile as Hope told him about their specials. “Y’know, I’d like that please. That sounds pretty darn good.”


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 27, 2019)

pandepix said:


> "I'll take a water and whatever is making that delicious smell, please," Reggie replied with a smile.



The mouse giggled and gave a bright smile. "Okay! Water and one order of the special, coming up!" She goes to place the order in as the cat chat with the raccoon.



Captain TrashPanda said:


> Paul noticed Reggie and he sighed a bit. He shook his paw as he sat next to him. “Yea... I’m doing better. Nice seeing a friendly face in this city. It’s comforting.”
> 
> Paul turned and gave a polite smile to Hope. “I would like some coffee, thank ya very much.” He heard the badger yell at him and he rolled his eyes. “You need some moonshine man... get your hard as a nut self to chill out.” He kept his smile as Hope told him about their specials. “Y’know, I’d like that please. That sounds pretty darn good.”



Hope poured Paul a fresh brew of coffee in a mug and sets it down in front of him. "Here ya go. I'll place the order in right away!" She goes and placed the order in.


----------



## Zenkiki (Jun 27, 2019)

The plane pulls out of the hangar just after Wulf walks into the cabin. Sabrina sat back as the airplane jet takes the runway and they launch up into the air slowly heading home.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 27, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Hope poured Paul a fresh brew of coffee in a mug and sets it down in front of him. "Here ya go. I'll place the order in right away!" She goes and placed the order in.


“Thank ya ma’am.” He sipped the coffee and patted his pocket where 5K was stored. _“I’m gonna bless these gals... old rickety badger probably has a stick up his rear end, so grouchy...”_


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 27, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> The plane pulls out of the hangar just after Wulf walks into the cabin. Sabrina sat back as the airplane jet takes the runway and they launch up into the air slowly heading home.


James felt the plane lurch and he sighed in relief. He looked to Gab as he laid back in the seat. “‘Bout damn time man... I’m ready to get home.” He gave a small excited smile before adjusting himself to be comfortable.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jun 27, 2019)

As the plane took off, Zach was finally able to catch himself some sleep. Meanwhile, Umbra decided it would be a lovely time to actually get to know the people he would be working with.

"Now that we're headed home, I'd like to formally introduce myself to you all, seeing how some of you may not have been quite as aquainted with me as you are with the fox." He told them. "My name is Umbra Blackwell, I've joined on as the official toxocologist and poisoner. I hope to get along with all of you well." He added his signature smile.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 27, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> The plane pulls out of the hangar just after Wulf walks into the cabin. Sabrina sat back as the airplane jet takes the runway and they launch up into the air slowly heading home.



The plane finally pulls out and Gabriello grips the armrest of his seat when it takes off, then relaxes when the plane is flying smoothly.




Captain TrashPanda said:


> James felt the plane lurch and he sighed in relief. He looked to Gab as he laid back in the seat. “‘Bout damn time man... I’m ready to get home.” He gave a small excited smile before adjusting himself to be comfortable.



He glanced over at James and nod. "Yeah, I'm ready to relax and go to Tony's to eat."




Liseran Thistle said:


> As the plane took off, Zach was finally able to catch himself some sleep. Meanwhile, Umbra decided it would be a lovely time to actually get to know the people he would be working with.
> 
> "Now that we're headed home, I'd like to formally introduce myself to you all, seeing how some of you may not have been quite as aquainted with me as you are with the fox." He told them. "My name is Umbra Blackwell, I've joined on as the official toxocologist and poisoner. I hope to get along with all of you well." He added his signature smile.



Gabriello looked over at Umbra and refrains from frowning at the creepy smile. He simply nod his head to him. " A pleasure to meet you, Mr. Blackwell. I'm Gabriello. Commander Gabriello. I'm in charge of Squad Omega."



Captain TrashPanda said:


> “Thank ya ma’am.” He sipped the coffee and patted his pocket where 5K was stored. _“I’m gonna bless these gals... old rickety badger probably has a stick up his rear end, so grouchy...”_



Hope busies herself restocking the condiments as Tori returns to Reggie with his cold, refreshing ice water. The mouse's ears perked up when a certain song comes through the radio. "Oh! I love this song!" She hurries over to the radio and turns it up. She sways to the melody and hums a bit. The lioness looks over to her and grins. "Hey Tori. How about giving these fine gentlemen a show?" The mouse looks over at the lioness and nods. She hums as she starts to sing. 

"
_Now won't you listen honey, while I say, 
How could you tell me that you're goin' away? 
Don't say that we must part, 
Don't break your baby's heart
You know I've loved you for these many years
Love you night and day,
Oh honey baby, can't you see my tears? 
Listen while I say
After you've gone and left me cryin'
After you've gone there's no denyin'
You'll feel blue, you'll feel sad
You'll miss the dearest pal you've ever had?_"

Hope leaned on the counter as she listened to her coworker sings. She smiles and sways her body and tail.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jun 27, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> The plane finally pulls out and Gabriello grips the armrest of his seat when it takes off, then relaxes when the plane is flying smoothly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Interesting. I did not know there were ranks within the team." He said.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 27, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> "Interesting. I did not know there were ranks within the team." He said.



"Well now you know." Gabriello stated and lean back in his chair. Then he remembered something. Kylan is still missing, and it seems no one is questioning it. So he decided to bring it up. "Which reminds me, does anyone know where is Kylan? I haven't seen him in two days."


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jun 27, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> "Well now you know." Gabriello stated and lean back in his chair. Then he remembered something. Kylan is still missing, and it seems no one is questioning it. So he decided to bring it up. "Which reminds me, does anyone know where is Kylan? I haven't seen him in two days."



Umbra chuckled lightly. "Oh you mean his blue fox friend?" Umbra gestured to a sleeping Zach. "I killed him on my first day, I'm afraid. He won't be joining us ever again, I can tell you that." And then he stared straight at Gabriello, waiting for some kind of reaction. This was always his favorite part of confessions. He normally didn't get to see himself on the receiving end of conversations like _this. _It wasn't everyday he was met with a patients family or friends, most of the time he was able to cover up his tracks good, but not in this instance. He wondered if they would pull out their guns and kill him here on the plane. _That would be an exciting venture, fighting for my life on a plane..._ He smiled to himself, excited now about the next few seconds.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 27, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> As the plane took off, Zach was finally able to catch himself some sleep. Meanwhile, Umbra decided it would be a lovely time to actually get to know the people he would be working with.
> 
> "Now that we're headed home, I'd like to formally introduce myself to you all, seeing how some of you may not have been quite as aquainted with me as you are with the fox." He told them. "My name is Umbra Blackwell, I've joined on as the official toxocologist and poisoner. I hope to get along with all of you well." He added his signature smile.


“Good to meet you Mr. Blackwell. I’m James, heh as of yesterday Commander James over Squadron Alpha.” James heard Gab ask where Kylan happened to be and he was going to ask also but Umbra spoke before him. 


Liseran Thistle said:


> Umbra chuckled lightly. "Oh you mean his blue fox friend?" Umbra gestured to a sleeping Zach. "I killed him on my first day, I'm afraid. He won't be joining us ever again, I can tell you that." And then he stared straight at Gabriello, waiting for some kind of reaction. This was always his favorite part of confessions. He normally didn't get to see himself on the receiving end of conversations like _this. _It wasn't everyday he was met with a patients family or friends, most of the time he was able to cover up his tracks good, but not in this instance. He wondered if they would pull out their guns and kill him here on the plane. _That would be an exciting venture, fighting for my life on a plane..._ He smiled to himself, excited now about the next few seconds.


James just sat there in silence for about five seconds before a surprised and angry look crossed his face. “YOU WHAT?!?”


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 27, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Umbra chuckled lightly. "Oh you mean his blue fox friend?" Umbra gestured to a sleeping Zach. "I killed him on my first day, I'm afraid. He won't be joining us ever again, I can tell you that." And then he stared straight at Gabriello, waiting for some kind of reaction. This was always his favorite part of confessions. He normally didn't get to see himself on the receiving end of conversations like _this. _It wasn't everyday he was met with a patients family or friends, most of the time he was able to cover up his tracks good, but not in this instance. He wondered if they would pull out their guns and kill him here on the plane. _That would be an exciting venture, fighting for my life on a plane..._ He smiled to himself, excited now about the next few seconds.



Gabriello's aquamarine eyes widen in shock and anger. "WHAT?! You killed Kylan?! Why would you do that?!" He now glares at the black wolf as he waits for his explanation. Gabriello thought Kylan was a nice guy, even though he didn't get to know him very well. But killing off a member of the "family" is a no-no in his book.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jun 27, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> “Good to meet you Mr. Blackwell. I’m James, heh as of yesterday Commander James over Squadron Alpha.” James heard Gab ask where Kylan happened to be and he was going to ask also but Umbra spoke before him.
> 
> James just sat there in silence for about five seconds before a surprised and angry look crossed his face. “YOU WHAT?!?”





HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello's aquamarine eyes widen in shock and anger. "WHAT?! You killed Kylan?! Why would you do that?!" He now glares at the black wolf as he waits for his explanation. Gabriello thought Kylan was a nice guy, even though he didn't get to know him very well. But killing off a member of the "family" is a no-no in his book.



Umbra's eyes creased with happiness, this was amusing. This type of anger directed at him was something new all together. "Well, you see, I have a habit of getting excited when I see interesting people. I didn't quite intend to kill your Kylan friend, but I got carried away." He sighed, shaking his head in mock sadness. "I guess you could say I don't know my own strength."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 27, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Umbra's eyes creased with happiness, this was amusing. This type of anger directed at him was something new all together. "Well, you see, I have a habit of getting excited when I see interesting people. I didn't quite intend to kill your Kylan friend, but I got carried away." He sighed, shaking his head in mock sadness. "I guess you could say I don't know my own strength."


James pushed his jacket back to show the holstered .45. He had an angry look on his face and was mad he killed Kylan... but since he was military he had no intention to kill him. “You know how much heat you’re gonna face for that? That’s... that’s sadistic!”


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jun 27, 2019)

"What the hell Mr Umbra!!!", Akako yelled running over the the side James and Gabriello were on.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 27, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Umbra's eyes creased with happiness, this was amusing. This type of anger directed at him was something new all together. "Well, you see, I have a habit of getting excited when I see interesting people. I didn't quite intend to kill your Kylan friend, but I got carried away." He sighed, shaking his head in mock sadness. "I guess you could say I don't know my own strength."



The feathered lion made a low growl, not liking what he said. "You killed an innocent fur just because you were 'excited '?! And Zach new about this?! Did you keep this from Sabrina?!"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 27, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Hope busies herself restocking the condiments as Tori returns to Reggie with his cold, refreshing ice water. The mouse's ears perked up when a certain song comes through the radio. "Oh! I love this song!" She hurries over to the radio and turns it up. She sways to the melody and hums a bit. The lioness looks over to her and grins. "Hey Tori. How about giving these fine gentlemen a show?" The mouse looks over at the lioness and nods. She hums as she starts to sing.
> 
> "
> _Now won't you listen honey, while I say,
> ...


Paul tapped his paw to the beat and smiled as the waitresses danced and sang. He clapped his paws when they were done and whistled, giving a happy smiled. “That was pretty damn good! Y’all could be a traveling show!”


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jun 27, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James pushed his jacket back to show the holstered .45. He had an angry look on his face and was mad he killed Kylan... but since he was military he had no intention to kill him. “You know how much heat you’re gonna face for that? That’s... that’s sadistic!”





GrimnCoyote said:


> "What the hell Mr Umbra!!!", Akako yelled running over the the side James and Gabriello were on.





HopeTLioness said:


> The feathered lion made a low growl, not liking what he said. "You killed an innocent fur just because you were 'excited '?! And Zach new about this?! Did you keep this from Sabrina?!"



Umbra shrugged, like they were old friends. "Well, that certainly hasn't been the first time I've ever heard that before, I've just never had it directed _at _me before." He told them. "The first thing I ever told Miss Sabrina was that I had killed Kylan. She didn't seem all too bothered with it before hand, so i didn't think it was much of an issue then. If anything, you should be thankful the fox here" he poked Zach in the side. "even decided to drag me along. You probably would've never found out what happened to your friend Kylan if it weren't for this scrap of fur begging me to come along. I may like to get a little rough with potential patients mind you, but I am nothing if not an honest Beast." Umbra stood up, and Zach was no awake, confused as ever about what was happening.

"What's going on? Have we landed yet?" He asked groggily.

Umbra ignored him, and turned to face James and Gabriello. "Well now, what's your next move? I've been anticipating it since you first uttered Kylan's name. In fact, I've been thinking about what would happen if one of you even so much as mentioned your friend, but seeing the lackluster response I got from your boss, I lost a bit of hope I'd get any kind of satisfying reaction out of any of you." _But now,_ he thought, _I know. You're all like the fox, weak heart and all. _


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 27, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Umbra shrugged, like they were old friends. "Well, that certainly hasn't been the first time I've ever heard that before, I've just never had it directed _at _me before." He told them. "The first thing I ever told Miss Sabrina was that I had killed Kylan. She didn't seem all too bothered with it before hand, so i didn't think it was much of an issue then. If anything, you should be thankful the fox here" he poked Zach in the side. "even decided to drag me along. You probably would've never found out what happened to your friend Kylan if it weren't for this scrap of fur begging me to come along. I may like to get a little rough with potential patients mind you, but I am nothing if not an honest Beast." Umbra stood up, and Zach was no awake, confused as ever about what was happening.
> 
> "What's going on? Have we landed yet?" He asked groggily.
> 
> Umbra ignored him, and turned to face James and Gabriello. "Well now, what's your next move? I've been anticipating it since you first uttered Kylan's name. In fact, I've been thinking about what would happen if one of you even so much as mentioned your friend, but seeing the lackluster response I got from your boss, I lost a bit of hope I'd get any kind of satisfying reaction out of any of you." _But now,_ he thought, _I know. You're all like the fox, weak heart and all. _


James bent down and reached in the bag that had his uniform and pulled the trench knife out. He held it in his paw and stood up to umbra, albeit he was an inch shorter than the wolf. He leaned in as close as he could to the wolf and whispered so only he could hear him. “Nothing personal comrade... just have to make it look like I’m mad.” With that he swing the brass knuckles end of the knife and connected right on his temple, sending him backwards. “You monster!!”


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jun 27, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James bent down and reached in the bag that had his uniform and pulled the trench knife out. He held it in his paw and stood up to umbra, albeit he was an inch shorter than the wolf. He leaned in as close as he could to the wolf and whispered so only he could hear him. “Nothing personal comrade... just have to make it look like I’m mad.” With that he swing the brass knuckles end of the knife and connected right on his temple, sending him backwards. “You monster!!”




As Umbra crumpled to the floor, Zach shot up from his seat and looked down at the wolf's sleeping form. 

"Holy shit!" he cursed. "The hell I miss this time? I was asleep for all of 2 minutes, and shit's already happened."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 27, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Paul tapped his paw to the beat and smiled as the waitresses danced and sang. He clapped his paws when they were done and whistled, giving a happy smiled. “That was pretty damn good! Y’all could be a traveling show!”



After the song is finished, Tori took a bow. Then she blushed and giggled at Paul. "Thank you. You are too kind." 

Benjamin pokes her head through the window and huffs. "Heh! The only thing that needs to be travelin' is these plates! Now quit foolin' around and get back to work!" He places the plates up, rings the bell twice, and goes back to cook. The girls rolled their eyes and grabs the plates. They walked over to Paul and Reggie and serves them their meals. "Here you go! Enjoy the food, sugahs." Said Hope. Tori leans on the counter as she looks at them. "So, are you two from another city or state?"



Captain TrashPanda said:


> James bent down and reached in the bag that had his uniform and pulled the trench knife out. He held it in his paw and stood up to umbra, albeit he was an inch shorter than the wolf. He leaned in as close as he could to the wolf and whispered so only he could hear him. “Nothing personal comrade... just have to make it look like I’m mad.” With that he swing the brass knuckles end of the knife and connected right on his temple, sending him backwards. “You monster!!”



 Gabriello started at the wolf down until James got up and attacked him. He jumps up and goes over to grab James on the shoulders,  pulling him back. "Hey, hey! This is not the place for this. Come on, James."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 27, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> After the song is finished, Tori took a bow. Then she blushed and giggled at Paul. "Thank you. You are too kind."
> 
> Benjamin pokes her head through the window and huffs. "Heh! The only thing that needs to be travelin' is these plates! Now quit foolin' around and get back to work!" He places the plates up, rings the bell twice, and goes back to cook. The girls rolled their eyes and grabs the plates. They walked over to Paul and Reggie and serves them their meals. "Here you go! Enjoy the food, sugahs." Said Hope. Tori leans on the counter as she looks at them. "So, are you two from another city or state?"
> 
> ...


Paul cut into the chop and took a bite. He closed his eyes as a smile came over his face. “Man... better then mama makes it! That’s good!” He sipped his coffee and spoke to the mouse as she leaned on the counter. “I’m from Memphis Tennessee. I got family up here.” He kept eating and shook his head. “More people should be in here, best food I’ve eaten in a while.”

James snarled as Gab pulled him off. “Yea?! You wanna kill my friend?! I’ll drag you to hell bastard!!” James finally sat back down, keeping his heated facade going but inside he didn’t care. _“Kid was soft anyways... I would’ve been surprised if he would have survived a mission like this...”_


----------



## Seph (Jun 27, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Umbra chuckled lightly. "Oh you mean his blue fox friend?" Umbra gestured to a sleeping Zach. "I killed him on my first day, I'm afraid. He won't be joining us ever again, I can tell you that." And then he stared straight at Gabriello, waiting for some kind of reaction. This was always his favorite part of confessions. He normally didn't get to see himself on the receiving end of conversations like _this. _It wasn't everyday he was met with a patients family or friends, most of the time he was able to cover up his tracks good, but not in this instance. He wondered if they would pull out their guns and kill him here on the plane. _That would be an exciting venture, fighting for my life on a plane..._ He smiled to himself, excited now about the next few seconds.


Seph was relaxing again when he heard what the strange man said. "Damn." Seph said to himself, he looked back ahead and concluded that it's just the way things go. He now knew not to trust that wolf, and Zach as well. Seph didn't pay much attention to what happened next, but he heard James yell something and then a thump. He looked back and saw Gabe holding James back. Seph chuckled before speaking. 
"Aww, that would have been a fight to see." Seph said as he watched the scene.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jun 27, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Paul cut into the chop and took a bite. He closed his eyes as a smile came over his face. “Man... better then mama makes it! That’s good!” He sipped his coffee and spoke to the mouse as she leaned on the counter. “I’m from Memphis Tennessee. I got family up here.” He kept eating and shook his head. “More people should be in here, best food I’ve eaten in a while.”
> 
> James snarled as Gab pulled him off. “Yea?! You wanna kill my friend?! I’ll drag you to hell bastard!!” James finally sat back down, keeping his heated facade going but inside he didn’t care. _“Kid was soft anyways... I would’ve been surprised if he would have survived a mission like this...”_



"So is anyone gonna tell me what the hell is happening around here?" Zach asked.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 27, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> "So is anyone gonna tell me what the hell is happening around here?" Zach asked.


“Your friend is a bonafide murderer. I put him in his place with his ass on the floor.” He shot him a discreet wink before looking back ahead, putting the events that just happened behind him.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jun 27, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> “Your friend is a bonafide murderer. I put him in his place with his ass on the floor.” He shot him a discreet wink before looking back ahead, putting the events that just happened behind him.



Zach stared at James confused. Then understanding dawned on him, but he was still slightly confused. "...Uh....Okay then?" _Soldier boy is the last person I would've guessed to cover for an asshole like Umbra. _"Well, where the hell are we supposed to take him when the plane lands? He's heavy as hell, you know. And fox arms aren't all that strong."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 27, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Zach stared at James confused. Then understanding dawned on him, but he was still slightly confused. "...Uh....Okay then?" _Soldier boy is the last person I would've guessed to cover for an asshole like Umbra. _"Well, where the hell are we supposed to take him when the plane lands? He's heavy as hell, you know. And fox arms aren't all that strong."


“He’s not dead Zach. He’ll come around in the next seventeen hours.”


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 27, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Paul cut into the chop and took a bite. He closed his eyes as a smile came over his face. “Man... better then mama makes it! That’s good!” He sipped his coffee and spoke to the mouse as she leaned on the counter. “I’m from Memphis Tennessee. I got family up here.” He kept eating and shook his head. “More people should be in here, best food I’ve eaten in a while.”
> 
> James snarled as Gab pulled him off. “Yea?! You wanna kill my friend?! I’ll drag you to hell bastard!!” James finally sat back down, keeping his heated facade going but inside he didn’t care. _“Kid was soft anyways... I would’ve been surprised if he would have survived a mission like this...”_



"I'm sure Benny would be happy to hear that from you." The lioness chuckled. Tori's eyes widen in delight. "Oh? What's it like in Memphis?"


Gabriello just sighed and shook his head. He walked away and headed towards the back so he could be alone for a bit. Once he's in a separate compartment,  he got down on his knees, does the cross starting from his forehead,  to his torso, and from shoulder to shoulder.  He begins to say a quiet prayer and ends it with the Lord's Prayer in Sicilian. He take thirty minutes for himself before coming back to his seat and squeezed past James. He stared out at the window in silence.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jun 27, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> “He’s not dead Zach. He’ll come around in the next seventeen hours.”



Zach rolled his eyes. "I know a dead body when I see one, trust me. But you do know that Beast don't just get up like they're okay after getting knocked unconsious. Even if he does wake up, I reckon he'll need help walkin'." He sighed, shaking his head. "Well at least Jack can carry his brother. I'm afraid someone a lot bigger is gonna have to help Umbra on his feet when he _does _come to. Can you do that?"


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jun 27, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Zach rolled his eyes. "I know a dead body when I see one, trust me. But you do know that Beast don't just get up like they're okay after getting knocked unconsious. Even if he does wake up, I reckon he'll need help walkin'." He sighed, shaking his head. "Well at least Jack can carry his brother. I'm afraid someone a lot bigger is gonna have to help Umbra on his feet when he _does _come to. Can you do that?"



"I-I can help", she said still shocked that Umbra would openly admit to killing someone with such pride. "It's the least I could do for the group", the kitsune sat back down in her proper seat.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jun 27, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "I-I can help", she said still shocked that Umbra would openly admit to killing someone with such pride. "It's the least I could do for the group", the kitsune sat back down in her proper seat.



Zach nodded at her. "Thanks. Consider it an initiation of sorts." He looked down at Umbra's slumped form, and already knew he would be chore to deal with. "I just wish people would warn me before they go knocking others out." _And I also wish I had brought that damn stretcher with me when I had the chance._


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jun 27, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Zach nodded at her. "Thanks. Consider it an initiation of sorts." He looked down at Umbra's slumped form, and already knew he would be chore to deal with. "I just wish people would warn me before they go knocking others out." _And I also wish I had brought that damn stretcher with me when I had the chance._



"I don't think he left much choice provoking Mr Gabriello and Mr James like that", she glanced out the window and back down to the wolf, "it's almost like he wanted to be hurt".


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jun 27, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "I don't think he left much choice provoking Mr Gabriello and Mr James like that", she glanced out the window and back down to the wolf, "it's almost like he wanted to be hurt".



Zach scratched the back of his head, thinking. "Well Umbra's a fucked up guy. I know I should've said this earlier, but I only told Sabrina about what he's really like." He sighed. "Umbra's screwed up really bad up in the head. Guy gets his sick kicks off of hurting people anyway he can. Just don't let it get to you, otherwise he'll just use that against you later on down the line."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 27, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Zach rolled his eyes. "I know a dead body when I see one, trust me. But you do know that Beast don't just get up like they're okay after getting knocked unconsious. Even if he does wake up, I reckon he'll need help walkin'." He sighed, shaking his head. "Well at least Jack can carry his brother. I'm afraid someone a lot bigger is gonna have to help Umbra on his feet when he _does _come to. Can you do that?"


“I guess so. I’ve carried heavier before.” He popped his neck and looked to Akako when she spoke. “We can tag team it. He’s a hoss... gonna take two people.”


HopeTLioness said:


> "I'm sure Benny would be happy to hear that from you." The lioness chuckled. Tori's eyes widen in delight. "Oh? What's it like in Memphis?"
> 
> 
> Gabriello just sighed and shook his head. He walked away and headed towards the back so he could be alone for a bit. Once he's in a separate compartment,  he got down on his knees, does the cross starting from his forehead,  to his torso, and from shoulder to shoulder.  He begins to say a quiet prayer and ends it with the Lord's Prayer in Sicilian. He take thirty minutes for himself before coming back to his seat and squeezed past James. He stared out at the window in silence.


James noticed Gab had left for a bit but didn’t pay attention at first. He made room for him to sit down and saw he was more somber then normal. He briefly argued with himself whether to ask if he was ok. Being attracted to him, he decided to speak. 
“Hey man... I’m sorry I acted so rashly.” He cleared his throat and spoke quietly. “It is a shame that Kylan is gone... but just like Chicago, we have to let him go.” He felt the slightest twinge of sadness BECAUSE Kylan was so young and naive but he suppressed them. “Gotta let him go...”


Liseran Thistle said:


> Zach nodded at her. "Thanks. Consider it an initiation of sorts." He looked down at Umbra's slumped form, and already knew he would be chore to deal with. "I just wish people would warn me before they go knocking others out." _And I also wish I had brought that damn stretcher with me when I had the chance._


He looked to Zach and shook his head. “Eye for an eye. He had it coming.”



Paul looked to the waitress and started shoveling potatoes down, nodding his head in satisfaction. “It’s a pretty wild place of you know where to go. Everyone’s friendly though, nice and hot during the day. It’s a great place to be.”


----------



## Seph (Jun 27, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Zach rolled his eyes. "I know a dead body when I see one, trust me. But you do know that Beast don't just get up like they're okay after getting knocked unconsious. Even if he does wake up, I reckon he'll need help walkin'." He sighed, shaking his head. "Well at least Jack can carry his brother. I'm afraid someone a lot bigger is gonna have to help Umbra on his feet when he _does _come to. Can you do that?"


Seph definitely was someone a lot bigger, and he could definitely carry the wolf, bit not that wolf. Seph didn't really know Kylan very well, but he didn't want to see him killed, especially by someone who was now a teammate. He ignored what Zach said and kept to himself.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 27, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> “I guess so. I’ve carried heavier before.” He popped his neck and looked to Akako when she spoke. “We can tag team it. He’s a hoss... gonna take two people.”
> 
> James noticed Gab had left for a bit but didn’t pay attention at first. He made room for him to sit down and saw he was more somber then normal. He briefly argued with himself whether to ask if he was ok. Being attracted to him, he decided to speak.
> “Hey man... I’m sorry I acted so rashly.” He cleared his throat and spoke quietly. “It is a shame that Kylan is gone... but just like Chicago, we have to let him go.” He felt the slightest twinge of sadness BECAUSE Kylan was so young and naive but he suppressed them. “Gotta let him go...”
> ...



Gabriello closed his eyes and takes a deep breath. "I know....I prayed on it. So I had let it go." He opened his eyes and looked at his raccoon friend. "Its alright, James. He deserved it anyway." He then made a smirk. "I expected you to react. And I wouldn't be honest if I didn't find it funny."

"Really? That's so nice. I wanna see Memphis one day." The mouse said with a smile.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jun 27, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Zach scratched the back of his head, thinking. "Well Umbra's a fucked up guy. I know I should've said this earlier, but I only told Sabrina about what he's really like." He sighed. "Umbra's screwed up really bad up in the head. Guy gets his sick kicks off of hurting people anyway he can. Just don't let it get to you, otherwise he'll just use that against you later on down the line."



Akako nodded remembering when he told her about the possibility of a plain crash, "I see that now".



Captain TrashPanda said:


> “I guess so. I’ve carried heavier before.” He popped his neck and looked to Akako when she spoke. “We can tag team it. He’s a hoss... gonna take two people.”
> 
> James noticed Gab had left for a bit but didn’t pay attention at first. He made room for him to sit down and saw he was more somber then normal. He briefly argued with himself whether to ask if he was ok. Being attracted to him, he decided to speak.
> “Hey man... I’m sorry I acted so rashly.” He cleared his throat and spoke quietly. “It is a shame that Kylan is gone... but just like Chicago, we have to let him go.” He felt the slightest twinge of sadness BECAUSE Kylan was so young and naive but he suppressed them. “Gotta let him go...”
> ...



"Sounds good to me Mr Jackson", the kitsune realised how she'd only been formal to him since they met, "say Mr Jackson I know it sounds silly but can I call you James?".


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jun 27, 2019)

Zach sat back down, and propped his legs up on the arm rest where Umbra was sitting before. "If anything, I'm just glad I have leg room now!" He said, chuckling.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 27, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Zach sat back down, and propped his legs up on the arm rest where Umbra was sitting before. "If anything, I'm just glad I have leg room now!" He said, chuckling.



Gabriello only chuckled at Zach's comment.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 27, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello closed his eyes and takes a deep breath. "I know....I prayed on it. So I had let it go." He opened his eyes and looked at his raccoon friend. "Its alright, James. He deserved it anyway." He then made a smirk. "I expected you to react. And I wouldn't be honest if I didn't find it funny."
> 
> "Really? That's so nice. I wanna see Memphis one day." The mouse said with a smile.


James gave a nervous laugh as he thought Gab was actually pissed. “Oh... hehe. I thought you were heated at me for knocking him out.” He gave nervous small giggle and coughed to cover over it. “‘Scuse me.”


GrimnCoyote said:


> "Sounds good to me Mr Jackson", the kitsune realised how she'd only been formal to him since they met, "say Mr Jackson I know it sounds silly but can I call you James?".


He looked to Akako with a small grin. “I don’t care if you call me James, Cap, Mr. Jackson, _Der Kapitän,_ or _Le Capitaine. _I’ve been called everything under the sun so call me what you want... albeit James is fine.”

Paul kept eating and gave a smile. “It is a beautiful place. Fun too, when the whiskey starts going around.” He winked an laughed a bit before finishing the chops off.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 27, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Zach sat back down, and propped his legs up on the arm rest where Umbra was sitting before. "If anything, I'm just glad I have leg room now!" He said, chuckling.


James looked back and sighed, also chuckling bit. “Foxes... crazy sons of bitches...” He wiggled in his seat and sighed, looking to the ceiling in a bit of boredom.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jun 27, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James looked back and sighed, also chuckling bit. “Foxes... crazy sons of bitches...” He wiggled in his seat and sighed, looking to the ceiling in a bit of boredom.



"I heard that." Zach said. "Foxes may be crazy, but we got ears for miles, soldier boy."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 27, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> "I heard that." Zach said. "Foxes may be crazy, but we got ears for miles, soldier boy."


“Pfft...” was his only response as he chuckled at Zach's response.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jun 27, 2019)

"I would say kitsune aren't as crazy as our foxen cousins but clearly we are considerimg I'm flying across the world with people I just met a day ago", Akako giggle reclining in her seat.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 27, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James gave a nervous laugh as he thought Gab was actually pissed. “Oh... hehe. I thought you were heated at me for knocking him out.” He gave nervous small giggle and coughed to cover over it. “‘Scuse me.”
> 
> He looked to Akako with a small grin. “I don’t care if you call me James, Cap, Mr. Jackson, _Der Kapitän,_ or _Le Capitaine. _I’ve been called everything under the sun so call me what you want... albeit James is fine.”
> 
> Paul kept eating and gave a smile. “It is a beautiful place. Fun too, when the whiskey starts going around.” He winked an laughed a bit before finishing the chops off.



Gabriello raised a brow at him. "Oh, is that so? Then you wouldn't mind if I call you _Comandante _James for now, hm?" He grinned at James.


Tori giggled as she watched him eat. Hope smiled as she listened. Then she decided to join the conversation. "So what brings you to Chicago?"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 27, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello raised a brow at him. "Oh, is that so? Then you wouldn't mind if I call you _Comandante _James for now, hm?" He grinned at James.
> 
> 
> Tori giggled as she watched him eat. Hope smiled as she listened. Then she decided to join the conversation. "So what brings you to Chicago?"


James felt his cheeks get a bit warm and he looked to Gab with a childish grin. “If you want, Kommandant Gab.”

Paul started chowing down on greens and spoke in between bites. “Family lives up here... rich coon, I live off his paycheck.”


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 27, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James felt his cheeks get a bit warm and he looked to Gab with a childish grin. “If you want, Kommandant Gab.”
> 
> Paul started chowing down on greens and spoke in between bites. “Family lives up here... rich coon, I live off his paycheck.”



Gabriello gave a hearty laugh and Pat's him on the shoulder. "Alright. Then it is settled."

Tori eyes widen as she gasped deeply. "You have a rich cousin?! That's so wonderful! Is he single?" Hope couldn't help but laughed. "Oh Tori." The mouse looks back at her coworker. "What. I'm trying to get a rich fur that can pay my bills, and he can get all my love in return. " she sang as she turns around in her dress uniform.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 27, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello gave a hearty laugh and Pat's him on the shoulder. "Alright. Then it is settled."
> 
> Tori eyes widen as she gasped deeply. "You have a rich cousin?! That's so wonderful! Is he single?" Hope couldn't help but laughed. "Oh Tori." The mouse looks back at her coworker. "What. I'm trying to get a rich fur that can pay my bills, and he can get all my love in return. " she sang as she turns around in her dress uniform.


James held down his nervous giggle and shifted in his seat. _“God... he makes me soooo happy... now that I think about it, he’s way better looking then that Frenchie from 1918.”
_
Paul gave a hearty laugh as he finished off his dinner. “Hell yea he is! I dunno, maybe when he comes back y’all can talk or something.” He cleared his throat before talking again. “After all, me and him both have the greenbacks. Maybe we could have dinner one night here.” He wiped his maw off before whistling to the badger cook. “Hey you! I want you to see something really quick.” He motioned for the two waitresses to come to him as he reached into his pockets, feeling the 5K and getting ready to surprise them both with the cash.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jun 27, 2019)

Zach yawned, and found that no matter how hard he tried he couldn't find himself to fall asleep. "You know, now that you've all woken me up with your noise, you mind telling me what it's like for you back home? I feel like I barely know any of ya'll outside of this little business of ours." He announced.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 27, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Zach yawned, and found that no matter how hard he tried he couldn't find himself to fall asleep. "You know, now that you've all woken me up with your noise, you mind telling me what it's like for you back home? I feel like I barely know any of ya'll outside of this little business of ours." He announced.


“I’m from moonshine country, Memphis Tennessee baby.” He looked back to him and spoke once more. “Typical big southern town, like Atlanta or Baton Rogue. Just a helluva lot of whiskey and country folks.”


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jun 27, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> “I’m from moonshine country, Memphis Tennessee baby.” He looked back to him and spoke once more. “Typical big southern town, like Atlanta or Baton Rogue. Just a helluva lot of whiskey and country folks.”



"Moonshine, huh?" Zach said. "You ever get a sip of that stuff yourself? I know an old Badger back home whose old man used to run one of those operations. He said it was the nastiest shit he ever tasted."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 27, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> "Moonshine, huh?" Zach said. "You ever get a sip of that stuff yourself? I know an old Badger back home whose old man used to run one of those operations. He said it was the nastiest shit he ever tasted."


“Oh really? Must’ve never had it the Memphis way. That crap hits the spot, good stuff. Strong, like any real southerner would like it.” He looked back ahead and scratched his maw. “I wish I had some moonshine...”


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 27, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James held down his nervous giggle and shifted in his seat. _“God... he makes me soooo happy... now that I think about it, he’s way better looking then that Frenchie from 1918.”
> _
> Paul gave a hearty laugh as he finished off his dinner. “Hell yea he is! I dunno, maybe when he comes back y’all can talk or something.” He cleared his throat before talking again. “After all, me and him both have the greenbacks. Maybe we could have dinner one night here.” He wiped his maw off before whistling to the badger cook. “Hey you! I want you to see something really quick.” He motioned for the two waitresses to come to him as he reached into his pockets, feeling the 5K and getting ready to surprise them both with the cash.



Gabriello bends down and took out his sketchbook. He opens to a blank page, takes out a pencil,  and starts sketching. 



Liseran Thistle said:


> Zach yawned, and found that no matter how hard he tried he couldn't find himself to fall asleep. "You know, now that you've all woken me up with your noise, you mind telling me what it's like for you back home? I feel like I barely know any of ya'll outside of this little business of ours." He announced.



He stopped sketching in his book when he heard the question. He thought for a moment before answering. "I'm just a gun for hire that travels from state to state." He goes back to sketching. 


The badger comes up to the window and raised a brow at the raccoon while the girls looked at each other and came close to him.


----------



## Zenkiki (Jun 27, 2019)

Sabrina zoned out everyone else as she went into her head and was lost in the waves of her thoughts, swept away deeper and deeper. She reawakened after an hour or two, zoning out the entire fight between James and Umbra. Then she looks behind her and then looks behind her to the others. "What happened and do I need to kill someone?"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 27, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello bends down and took out his sketchbook. He opens to a blank page, takes out a pencil,  and starts sketching.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


James looked over at him briefly not able to tell if he was serious or not. He shrugged his shoulders and looked back at the ceiling.

Paul reached into his pockets and pulled two large stacks of money out, both 2,500 dollars. He pushed one stack to Tori, another to Hope. He winked to the waitresses and spoke in a slick tone. “Y’all are the nicest people I’ve met here in this city. Take this and enjoy yourselves.” He gave them a wink and looked to the badger. He pulled his pockets out and put a 5 dollar bill in the counter. He gave him a sly smile and shrugged his shoulders. “Go get laid you grouchy, thick-skinned weasel.” He went to the door and looked back at the waitresses. “When James gets back I’ll bring him in here for dinner. Have a good night! See ya Reggie!” With that, he left and caught a cab to his house.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 27, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina zoned out everyone else as she went into her head and was lost in the waves of her thoughts, swept away deeper and deeper. She reawakened after an hour or two, zoning out the entire fight between James and Umbra. Then she looks behind her and then looks behind her to the others. "What happened and do I need to kill someone?"


James just shrugged his shoulders, not even looking to her. “Oh nothing much, just laid Umbra out with the brass knuckles on my trench knife. Nothing major. No need to kill anyone.”


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jun 27, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James looked over at him briefly not able to tell if he was serious or not. He shrugged his shoulders and looked back at the ceiling.
> 
> Paul reached into his pockets and pulled two large stacks of money out, both 2,500 dollars. He pushed one stack to Tori, another to Hope. He winked to the waitresses and spoke in a slick tone. “Y’all are the nicest people I’ve met here in this city. Take this and enjoy yourselves.” He gave them a wink and looked to the badger. He pulled his pockets out and put a 5 dollar bill in the counter. He gave him a sly smile and shrugged his shoulders. “Go get laid you grouchy, thick-skinned weasel.” He went to the door and looked back at the waitresses. “When James gets back I’ll bring him in here for dinner. Have a good night! See ya Reggie!” With that, he left and caught a cab to his house.



Inside the house Adreath was still lying down on the couch in the same place Paul last saw him. His snoring sounded more like a wet gurgle with a gasp for air mixed in every now and again possibly because of his damaged snout. Over on the coat rack the mix matched amalgamations of fur seamed to bare nothing in need of being noticed except for a silver item in the left pocked.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 27, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James looked over at him briefly not able to tell if he was serious or not. He shrugged his shoulders and looked back at the ceiling.
> 
> Paul reached into his pockets and pulled two large stacks of money out, both 2,500 dollars. He pushed one stack to Tori, another to Hope. He winked to the waitresses and spoke in a slick tone. “Y’all are the nicest people I’ve met here in this city. Take this and enjoy yourselves.” He gave them a wink and looked to the badger. He pulled his pockets out and put a 5 dollar bill in the counter. He gave him a sly smile and shrugged his shoulders. “Go get laid you grouchy, thick-skinned weasel.” He went to the door and looked back at the waitresses. “When James gets back I’ll bring him in here for dinner. Have a good night! See ya Reggie!” With that, he left and caught a cab to his house.



Gabriello just continued sketching,  letting James to explain to Sabrina what happened.  

Tori and Hope's eyes widen in complete. They both slowly takes the money and started at it with their jaws opened. Hope had to catch herself while Tori makes a huge grin and giggles. "Oh my stars! I haven't seen this much money ever!" Tori exclaimed. "Thank you so much, sir!" Said Hope. 

Benjamin's eyes widen when he witnessed the girls get the money. When it was his turn, he expected to get a stack as well, but to his disappointment,  he only gets a bill. He huffs and grumbles as the girls giggled. Once Paul leaves, Tori sighed. "I swear, I'm gonna get married into that family!"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 27, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> Inside the house Adreath was still lying down on the couch in the same place Paul last saw him. His snoring sounded more like a wet gurgle with a gasp for air mixed in every now and again possibly because of his damaged snout. Over on the coat rack the mix matched amalgamations of fur seamed to bare nothing in need of being noticed except for a silver item in the left pocked.


Paul walked in and noticed that Adreath was still asleep. He quietly took his shoes off and laid his hat on a peg. He was about to go upstairs to bed when he noticed an oddly shiny object in the pocket of Adreath’s coat. He pulled it out to find a pocket watch. He marveled it for a bit and was fixing to put it away when he saw a screw missing in the back. He pondered for a second and went to the kitchen. He grabbed a screwdriver and opened up the back to find a small piece of paper. He pulled it out and saw a list of names and gang affiliations. His eyes widened in surprise as he saw multiple MS23 contacts. “My God... he had to be sent by MS... bastard.” He went back to the jacket and searched it, finding a small five-bullet revolver. He took it and tucked it in his overalls. He went up to the gun safe James had that had other weapons of war and pulled a M97 shotgun from the safe. He loaded six shells but didn’t pump it. He went back down to the living room and came to a still asleep Adreath. He flipped on the lights and spoke in an angry voice.
“Wake up bounty hunter. We need to talk.” He then pumped the shotgun loudly and pointed it at his chest.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jun 27, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Paul walked in and noticed that Adreath was still asleep. He quietly took his shoes off and laid his hat on a peg. He was about to go upstairs to bed when he noticed an oddly shiny object in the pocket of Adreath’s coat. He pulled it out to find a pocket watch. He marveled it for a bit and was fixing to put it away when he saw a screw missing in the back. He pondered for a second and went to the kitchen. He grabbed a screwdriver and opened up the back to find a small piece of paper. He pulled it out and saw a list of names and gang affiliations. His eyes widened in surprise as he saw multiple MS23 contacts. “My God... he had to be sent by MS... bastard.” He went back to the jacket and searched it, finding a small five-bullet revolver. He took it and tucked it in his overalls. He went up to the gun safe James had that had other weapons of war and pulled a M97 shotgun from the safe. He loaded six shells but didn’t pump it. He went back down to the living room and came to a still asleep Adreath. He flipped on the lights and spoke in an angry voice.
> “Wake up bounty hunter. We need to talk.” He then pumped the shotgun loudly and pointed it at his chest.




"Gah...the hell is wrong with you", the canine said partially blinded by the light. Now coming to his senses he realized Paul was pointing a weapon at him, "oh my, not the best wake up call I've had".


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 27, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "Gah...the hell is wrong with you", the canine said partially blinded by the light. Now coming to his senses he realized Paul was pointing a weapon at him, "oh my, not the best wake up call I've had".


“You make any fast moves I’ll fill your chest with American shot.” He pulled the paper from his pocket and held it up. “Why do you have MS23 contacts in here? Who sent you and why do you want to kill my cousin and his crew?”


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jun 27, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> “You make any fast moves I’ll fill your chest with American shot.” He pulled the paper from his pocket and held it up. “Why do you have MS23 contacts in here? Who sent you and why do you want to kill my cousin and his crew?”




He lets out a sigh, "first of all like you said I'm a bounty hunter an MS23 pays good money". "Second of all my client preferred to remain anonymous and third I would say becuse of the money but I just wanna see what kind of pelts her little group has".


----------



## Zenkiki (Jun 27, 2019)

She looks at James and Gab. "Alright tell me what went good with the mission and what failed since you are supposedly to leader."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 27, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> He lets out a sigh, "first of all like you said I'm a bounty hunter an MS23 pays good money". "Second of all my client preferred to remain anonymous and third I would say becuse of the money but I just wanna see what kind of pelts her little group has".


“Scumbag... my cousin works for her. I ain’t lettin’ you get a chance to kill him OR his boss OR his brothers in arms.” He pushed the barrel onto his chest. “You’re gonna tell me who sent you or your gonna be here in a world of pain for a while.”


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 27, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> She looks at James and Gab. "Alright tell me what went good with the mission and what failed since you are supposedly to leader."


“What went good...” He pondered for a second and looked to her. “For starters, we got weapons and ammo. Then we killed off some more MS23 bastards, got some intel from the boat, and got Jax.” He shifted in his seat then patted his rib cage. “Failures: medics went AWOL, I failed to be prepared against Jax, Jack failed his duties of the mission, Gab almost got slaughtered by seven wolves if I hadn’t intervened... that’s all I have to say.” He looked over to Gab. “What do you think Gab?”


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jun 27, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> “Scumbag... my cousin works for her. I ain’t lettin’ you get a chance to kill him OR his boss OR his brothers in arms.” He pushed the barrel onto his chest. “You’re gonna tell me who sent you or your gonna be here in a world of pain for a while.”




"Lucky I liked your drink and don't like your fur", Adreath grasped the barrel and pushed it away from himself.  "I told your arrogant ass I ain't got a clue who hired me", his fist collided with Paul's jaw, "now get your gun outa my face before I kill yah".


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 27, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "Lucky I liked your drink and don't like your fur", Adreath grasped the barrel and pushed it away from himself.  "I told your arrogant ass I ain't got a clue who hired me", his fist collided with Paul's jaw, "now get your gun outa my face before I kill yah".


Paul dropped the shotgun and looked to Adreath as he rubbed his jaw. “Oh yea? This ain’t your house, punk.” He pulled the revolver out and shot him four times, twice through each ankle. He watched him collapse and walked to him, squatting down to him. “You have answers James would love to hear.”


GrimnCoyote said:


> "AAAAAGH", he yells out as the bullet entered his ankle. Seething with pain Adreath grasps his ankles with a teeth gritting smile. "Hehehe...nice shot", a couple coughs escape his throught, "too bad the lead you pumped me with gave me some ideal uses dor your fur". With a thud he passed out on the floor in a puddle of red ooze.


Once the Tasmanian tiger passed out, Paul dragged his unconscious body to the kitchen table. He sat him in a seat and made sure he couldn’t fall. He ran and got some rope from the garage and began to tie him up. He tied his legs as tight as possible to the chair then tied his wrists behind him to the chair in a way he could not escape easily. Once he did that he got a washcloth and made a gag with it and the rope. Once he was done he got a container of instant coffee and made a cup, sipping it and sighing. “Gotta stay awake all night to make sure you can’t pull any slick shit.” He went to the living room and grabbed the radio. He came back and turned it on a random station. He listened to the music and sipped the coffee, hard wired and determined to stay awake all night until James would come home from Japan the next day.


----------



## pandepix (Jun 28, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Hope busies herself restocking the condiments as Tori returns to Reggie with his cold, refreshing ice water. The mouse's ears perked up when a certain song comes through the radio. "Oh! I love this song!" She hurries over to the radio and turns it up. She sways to the melody and hums a bit. The lioness looks over to her and grins. "Hey Tori. How about giving these fine gentlemen a show?" The mouse looks over at the lioness and nods. She hums as she starts to sing.
> 
> "
> _Now won't you listen honey, while I say,
> ...





HopeTLioness said:


> After the song is finished, Tori took a bow. Then she blushed and giggled at Paul. "Thank you. You are too kind."
> 
> Benjamin pokes her head through the window and huffs. "Heh! The only thing that needs to be travelin' is these plates! Now quit foolin' around and get back to work!" He places the plates up, rings the bell twice, and goes back to cook. The girls rolled their eyes and grabs the plates. They walked over to Paul and Reggie and serves them their meals. "Here you go! Enjoy the food, sugahs." Said Hope. Tori leans on the counter as she looks at them. "So, are you two from another city or state?"



A smile slowly grows on Reggie's face as he watches the waitress begin to sing and dance. He starts to tap a paw and bob his head back in forth with the music. "Bravo! Bravo! Encore, encore!!!" he says as he claps his paws loudly after the performance is over. When his meal is set down, he ravenously begins to eat, bits of food sticking to his maw. "Born and raised here, ma'am," he responds, between mouthfuls. He takes a long gulp of water once he is finished eating to wash it all down. "Boy, that sure hit the spot," he said when he was finished. He lets Paul continue his conversation with the waitresses, quietly listening. Reggie's eyes grow wide as he watches him pull out the wad of cash to pay the waitresses and nods in response when Paul says goodbye.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 28, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> She looks at James and Gab. "Alright tell me what went good with the mission and what failed since you are supposedly to leader."





Captain TrashPanda said:


> “What went good...” He pondered for a second and looked to her. “For starters, we got weapons and ammo. Then we killed off some more MS23 bastards, got some intel from the boat, and got Jax.” He shifted in his seat then patted his rib cage. “Failures: medics went AWOL, I failed to be prepared against Jax, Jack failed his duties of the mission, Gab almost got slaughtered by seven wolves if I hadn’t intervened... that’s all I have to say.” He looked over to Gab. “What do you think Gab?”



Gabriello stopped sketching to ponder for a bit. "Hmmm...I think you mentioned everything that happened James, so I have nothing else to add."



pandepix said:


> A smile slowly grows on Reggie's face as he watches the waitress begin to sing and dance. He starts to tap a paw and bob his head back in forth with the music. "Bravo! Bravo! Encore, encore!!!" he says as he claps his paws loudly after the performance is over. When his meal is set down, he ravenously begins to eat, bits of food sticking to his maw. "Born and raised here, ma'am," he responds, between mouthfuls. He takes a long gulp of water once he is finished eating to wash it all down. "Boy, that sure hit the spot," he said when he was finished. He lets Paul continue his conversation with the waitresses, quietly listening. Reggie's eyes grow wide as he watches him pull out the wad of cash to pay the waitresses and nods in response when Paul says goodbye.



Hope puts her tip away in her apron pocket and looks to Reggie. "You enjoyed the meal?" She asked politely while taking his and Paul's empty plate. Tori also put her tip away and looks to Reggie. "Hey, do you know that guy?"


----------



## pandepix (Jun 28, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Hope puts her tip away in her apron pocket and looks to Reggie. "You enjoyed the meal?" She asked politely while taking his and Paul's empty plate. Tori also put her tip away and looks to Reggie. "Hey, do you know that guy?"



Reggie nods several time. "Oh yes! It was the best meal I've had in a while." He turns and looks at the mouse waitress, his hands fidgeting with themselves. "Y-yes, unfortunately," he says in a lower voice. "There was an incident a few nights ago. I just happened to be in the right place at the wrong time...very traumatic." A shiver runs down his spine as he recalls the gruesome sight.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jun 28, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Paul dropped the shotgun and looked to Adreath as he rubbed his jaw. “Oh yea? This ain’t your house, punk.” He pulled the revolver out and shot him four times, twice through each ankle. He watched him collapse and walked to him, squatting down to him. “You have answers James would love to hear.”
> 
> Once the Tasmanian tiger passed out, Paul dragged his unconscious body to the kitchen table. He sat him in a seat and made sure he couldn’t fall. He ran and got some rope from the garage and began to tie him up. He tied his legs as tight as possible to the chair then tied his wrists behind him to the chair in a way he could not escape easily. Once he did that he got a washcloth and made a gag with it and the rope. Once he was done he got a container of instant coffee and made a cup, sipping it and sighing. “Gotta stay awake all night to make sure you can’t pull any slick shit.” He went to the living room and grabbed the radio. He came back and turned it on a random station. He listened to the music and sipped the coffee, hard wired and determined to stay awake all night until James would come home from Japan the next day.



"AAAAAGH", he yells out as the bullet entered his ankle. Seething with pain Adreath grasps his ankles with a teeth gritting smile. "Hehehe...nice shot", a couple coughs escape his throught, "too bad the lead you pumped me with gave me some ideal uses dor your fur". With a thud he passed out on the floor in a puddle of red ooze.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 28, 2019)

pandepix said:


> Reggie nods several time. "Oh yes! It was the best meal I've had in a while." He turns and looks at the mouse waitress, his hands fidgeting with themselves. "Y-yes, unfortunately," he says in a lower voice. "There was an incident a few nights ago. I just happened to be in the right place at the wrong time...very traumatic." A shiver runs down his spine as he recalls the gruesome sight,



Tori gasped and slightly covered her mouth with one hand. Hope furrowed her brows in concern. "Wait, I remembered that he said something about a shooting earlier. Is that it?" The lioness asked.


----------



## pandepix (Jun 28, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Tori gasped and slightly covered her mouth with one hand. Hope furrowed her brows in concern. "Wait, I remembered that he said something about a shooting earlier. Is that it?" The lioness asked.



Reggie nodded his head slowly. "H-he lost his brother. I showed up almost right after everything happened...it-it was a massacre." He slammed his fist on the counter in frustration. "But we're gonna find out who did it. And make things right."


----------



## Zenkiki (Jun 28, 2019)

The plane flew for 17 hours before decending towards the familiar city of Chicago. Sabrina stood up and grabbed her stuff. When she opened the door she could see her second underboss there dead. A message threatening her and daring her to come get them. 

----------
End of act 1.
There wil be a week break beforewe continue.


----------



## Zenkiki (Jun 29, 2019)

(Here is a cover art done by @Liseran Thistle)


----------



## Zenkiki (Jul 5, 2019)

Sabrina steps out of the plane and walks over to the dead body of her second under-boss. The blood hadn't yet dried on him, leaving him in a pool of blood. Her hand reached out to grab the envelope on his chest and read it. She looks up at the others once they all walked down from the plane and gathered around the body. She glares as her head turns from the paper to look at her. She looks to everyone with a fire in her eyes. "Dont unpack your things. We are leaving again. We are leaving in eight hours, you miss the plane you are not coming. James I will talk to you once everyone else leaves to talk about something. Gabriello I can talk to you now or on the flight as well."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jul 5, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina steps out of the plane and walks over to the dead body of her second under-boss. The blood hadn't yet dried on him, leaving him in a pool of blood. Her hand reached out to grab the envelope on his chest and read it. She looks up at the others once they all walked down from the plane and gathered around the body. She glares as her head turns from the paper to look at her. She looks to everyone with a fire in her eyes. "Dont unpack your things. We are leaving again. We are leaving in eight hours, you miss the plane you are not coming. James I will talk to you once everyone else leaves to talk about something. Gabriello I can talk to you now or on the flight as well."



Once they finally made it back to America and landed,  Gabriello was staring out the window when he saw the horror of a dead body outside. In alarm, he quickly patted James (@Captain TrashPanda ) to get his attention. "James, look!" Once the raccoon looks out the window,  the feathered lion looked at him with serious and cautioned eyes and moved out the same time as he. Gabriello got out of the plane and stood next to Sabrina as he stared down at the dead body. He narrowed his eyes, balled his paws, and made a low growl. "Those bastards!" He then turned his attention to Sabrina when she spoke. He nod to her when she mentioned that she wanted to talk to him. "Yes. Let's talk now."


----------



## JackJackal (Jul 5, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina steps out of the plane and walks over to the dead body of her second under-boss. The blood hadn't yet dried on him, leaving him in a pool of blood. Her hand reached out to grab the envelope on his chest and read it. She looks up at the others once they all walked down from the plane and gathered around the body. She glares as her head turns from the paper to look at her. She looks to everyone with a fire in her eyes. "Dont unpack your things. We are leaving again. We are leaving in eight hours, you miss the plane you are not coming. James I will talk to you once everyone else leaves to talk about something. Gabriello I can talk to you now or on the flight as well."


After everything that happened on the plane ride back Jack internally whined at the news of leaving once again. Jax frowned as he was hoping he would have time to let his leg heal. But seeing as how Sabrina wasn't exactly open to any argument or complaining neither of them said anything. This was practically a declaration of war and Jax grew worried that because he was part of MS23 that things would get rough for him very soon.


----------



## Seph (Jul 5, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina steps out of the plane and walks over to the dead body of her second under-boss. The blood hadn't yet dried on him, leaving him in a pool of blood. Her hand reached out to grab the envelope on his chest and read it. She looks up at the others once they all walked down from the plane and gathered around the body. She glares as her head turns from the paper to look at her. She looks to everyone with a fire in her eyes. "Dont unpack your things. We are leaving again. We are leaving in eight hours, you miss the plane you are not coming. James I will talk to you once everyone else leaves to talk about something. Gabriello I can talk to you now or on the flight as well."


Seph walked out of the plane and stood over the body. "Huh." He said as he looked it over. He didn't have the slightest clue who this was bit Sabrina seemed to know them. The boss looked enraged at this person's death, so Seph figured they were important. He decided to wait for further instructions from James before doing anything else.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jul 5, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina steps out of the plane and walks over to the dead body of her second under-boss. The blood hadn't yet dried on him, leaving him in a pool of blood. Her hand reached out to grab the envelope on his chest and read it. She looks up at the others once they all walked down from the plane and gathered around the body. She glares as her head turns from the paper to look at her. She looks to everyone with a fire in her eyes. "Dont unpack your things. We are leaving again. We are leaving in eight hours, you miss the plane you are not coming. James I will talk to you once everyone else leaves to talk about something. Gabriello I can talk to you now or on the flight as well."


Midnight steps off the plane and notices the body "what happened here?" He says


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jul 5, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Once they finally made it back to America and landed,  Gabriello was staring out the window when he saw the horror of a dead body outside. In alarm, he quickly patted James (@Captain TrashPanda ) to get his attention. "James, look!" Once the raccoon looks out the window,  the feathered lion looked at him with serious and cautioned eyes and moved out the same time as he. Gabriello got out of the plane and stood next to Sabrina as he stared down at the dead body. He narrowed his eyes, balled his paws, and made a low growl. "Those bastards!" He then turned his attention to Sabrina when she spoke. He nod to her when she mentioned that she wanted to talk to him. "Yes. Let's talk now."


James has fallen asleep on the flight when Gab shook him awake.
“Wha.. yes sir double time!” He sleepily sat up and rubbed his eyes then looked to Gab. “What?... Did we land?” He then looked to see the dead body at the door. He became silent and solemn as the sight of the fresh dead body.


Furrygameremopunk said:


> Midnight steps off the plane and notices the body "what happened here?" He says


“Oh what do you think dumbass? Wrath of God fell on him as he walked up?? That’s gang warfare... that’s a declaration of war.”


Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina steps out of the plane and walks over to the dead body of her second under-boss. The blood hadn't yet dried on him, leaving him in a pool of blood. Her hand reached out to grab the envelope on his chest and read it. She looks up at the others once they all walked down from the plane and gathered around the body. She glares as her head turns from the paper to look at her. She looks to everyone with a fire in her eyes. "Dont unpack your things. We are leaving again. We are leaving in eight hours, you miss the plane you are not coming. James I will talk to you once everyone else leaves to talk about something. Gabriello I can talk to you now or on the flight as well."


James gave a solemn nod as fire burned in him. “Yes ma’am.” He grabbed his stuff and looked to Squad Alpha (@Seph @JackJackal ), motioning for them to leave. “Go get ready... we’re going for a ride men.” He looked back to Sabrina and took a few steps to her, standing in front of her and holding his paws in front of him. He waited for Gab and Sab’s chat to end and for him to walk off before he asked Sab what was up.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jul 5, 2019)

Zach and Umbra stepped off the plane together, and each had a separate reaction to seeing the body. Zach looked like he was about to throw up, the others may not have notced but he could smell decay coming from the dead underbosses corpse. 

Umbra hummed. "Should we do something about this poor fellow's remains?" He asked. 

"The mutts right, if we leave him here everyone a block over will smell him in a few hours, and I kind of want to spare the rest of the neighborhood this sight." Zach sighed. _Why do I get the feeling I'm gonna have to touch that guys body? _


----------



## Zenkiki (Jul 5, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Once they finally made it back to America and landed,  Gabriello was staring out the window when he saw the horror of a dead body outside. In alarm, he quickly patted James (@Captain TrashPanda ) to get his attention. "James, look!" Once the raccoon looks out the window,  the feathered lion looked at him with serious and cautioned eyes and moved out the same time as he. Gabriello got out of the plane and stood next to Sabrina as he stared down at the dead body. He narrowed his eyes, balled his paws, and made a low growl. "Those bastards!" He then turned his attention to Sabrina when she spoke. He nod to her when she mentioned that she wanted to talk to him. "Yes. Let's talk now."





Captain TrashPanda said:


> James gave a solemn nod as fire burned in him. “Yes ma’am.” He grabbed his stuff and looked to Squad Alpha (@Seph @JackJackal ), motioning for them to leave. “Go get ready... we’re going for a ride men.” He looked back to Sabrina and took a few steps to her, standing in front of her and holding his paws in front of him. He waited for Gab and Sabrina’s chat to end and for him to walk off before he asked Sab what was up.


Sabrina looks at Gabriello nodding at him thinking it was best to talk with both of them so they can work out how they will do this. She walks with him over to James and looks at them, with the body between them. Her sensitive nose smelling the body, but had smelt decaying bodies before and let it come using the smell to emphasize her point. "This was one of my father's under bosses, and a close friend of mine. Seeing him here in front of MY hanger as soon as we arrive? That is definitely a challenge right? Gabriello, I want you to keep things on the down low don't tell your team more than they need to know. I will be having you running counter defense operations. James, your team will be in charge of clearing out places giving us more places to set up base... as we don't really have anything down there. We are looking at an open war. See if you cant get Jax to see reason and help us and not be apart of MS26. We really could use him so you will need to watch you back until you can trust him. You said that you needed to go to DC? Are you taking your team with you or are you going to reunite with them down in Phoenix?


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jul 5, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina looks at Gabriello nodding at him thinking it was best to talk with both of them so they can work out how they will do this. She walks with him over to James and looks at them, with the body between them. Her sensitive nose smelling the body, but had smelt decaying bodies before and let it come using the smell to emphasize her point. "This was one of my father's under bosses, and a close friend of mine. Seeing him here in front of MY hanger as soon as we arrive? That is definitely a challenge right? Gabriello, I want you to keep things on the down low don't tell your team more than they need to know. I will be having you running counter defense operations. James, your team will be in charge of clearing out places giving us more places to set up base... as we don't really have anything down there. We are looking at an open war. See if you cant get Jax to see reason and help us and not be apart of MS26. We really could use him so you will need to watch you back until you can trust him. You said that you needed to go to DC? Are you taking your team with you or are you going to reunite with them down in Phoenix?


James shifted his weight and cleared his throat. “This is most definitely a war now. I’ll take @Seph with me to DC. I can’t turn my back on the jackals and their trying to kill me. And ma’am... with all due respect Jax’s leg is shattered. I would be at a tactical disadvantage if I had only two people to help me clear a building and have to worry about Jax hobbling off and telling MS23 about us. If I may suggest keeping Jax with you until he recovers and send Jack in with Gab. I’ll take Seph to DC and get to Arizona as fast as I can... if that’s ok with y’all of course.”


----------



## Zenkiki (Jul 5, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James shifted his weight and cleared his throat. “This is most definitely a war now. I’ll take @Seph with me to DC. I can’t turn my back on the jackals and their trying to kill me. And ma’am... with all due respect Jax’s leg is shattered. I would be at a tactical disadvantage if I had only two people to help me clear a building and have to worry about Jax hobbling off and telling MS23 about us. If I may suggest keeping Jax with you until he recovers and send Jack in with Gab. I’ll take Seph to DC and get to Arizona as fast as I can... if that’s ok with y’all of course.”


"Sure I can keep Jax and Jack off your team for now, but how will you be able to do things with just you two? I'll have to assign some one from another branch. I am going to call in for all the spare men everyone of my bases can spare. If you are all set and fine with that I'll let you be on your way. Good luck on your hunt."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jul 5, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> "Sure I can keep Jax and Jack off your team for now, but how will you be able to do things with just you two? I'll have to assign some one from another branch. I am going to call in for all the spare men everyone of my bases can spare. If you are all set and fine with that I'll let you be on your way. Good luck on your hunt."


“When I come into Arizona I’ll take Jack back. Jax needs a bit to heal up. And thank you for everything... I know I’ll need the backup later.” He gave a small salute and was walking away when he realized Paul had not shown up like he said. _“Huh... guess he’s busy.” _He cane up next to Seph and tapped him on the shoulder.
“Come with me. We ain’t goin’ to Arizona.” He quickly walked through the airport until he reached the street. He waited for Seph before flagging down a taxi.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jul 5, 2019)

Gabriello listened to the briefing and nod his head in agreement. "Alright. I'll have Jack on my team and make sure to do my part." He turns to James. "Safe travels, _Commandante_ James." He then turns to Sabrina. "What do you want me and my team to do now?"

(@Zenkiki , @Captain TrashPanda )


----------



## Zenkiki (Jul 5, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello listened to the briefing and nod his head in agreement. "Alright. I'll have Jack on my team and make sure to do my part." He turns to James. "Safe travels, _Commandante_ James." He then turns to Sabrina. "What do you want me and my team to do now?"


""Well for now just worry about building the team bond. Make sure everyone knows to be back here in eight hours when the plane is refueled. I have some business to attend to."
She looks over and sees the two there looking at the body. "Zach, Umbra could you please dispose of him and give him a proper burial? He deserves to not just rot." Then she left to the town


----------



## Seph (Jul 5, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> “When I come into Arizona I’ll take Jack back. Jax needs a bit to heal up. And thank you for everything... I know I’ll need the backup later.” He gave a small salute and was walking away when he realized Paul had not shown up like he said. _“Huh... guess he’s busy.” _He cane up next to Seph and tapped him on the shoulder.
> “Come with me. We ain’t goin’ to Arizona.” He quickly walked through the airport until he reached the street. He waited for Seph before flagging down a taxi.


 Seph had been standing around eavesdropping on the more important conversations when James spoke to him."Ok boss." Seph said to James as he followed. "Where we going?" Seph asked, he thought James had said something about Washington DC, but he wasn't sure.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jul 5, 2019)

Seph said:


> Seph had been standing around eavesdropping on the more important conversations when James spoke to him."Ok boss." Seph said to James as he followed. "Where we going?" Seph asked, he thought James had said something about Washington DC, but he wasn't sure.


James looked to him as a taxi pulled up to the curb. “First stop is wherever you were staying up here. I’m gonna get your stuff and you can stay with me. With Mark’s passing there’s an extra room open. We’re gonna take a day to rest... then it’s Washington D.C. at 1100 hours.” He climbed in with his stuff and helped Seph in. He spoke quietly to him, “tell the driver where you were staying then we’ll head to my place.”


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jul 5, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> ""Well for now just worry about building the team bond. Make sure everyone knows to be back here in eight hours when the plane is refueled. I have some business to attend to."
> She looks over and sees the two there looking at the body. "Zach, Umbra could you please dispose of him and give him a proper burial? He deserves to not just rot." Then she left to the town



Gabriello nod to her and turns to everyone else. "Alright,  listen up everyone. We are about to go to Arizona to start our mission, so I need each of you to get ready." He walks over to Zach. "You two meet us at the Sleep-In Hotel." He turns his head to everyone else. "Now follow me." He leads everyone out to the streets, flagged down two cans, and have the cabs drive them to the Sleep-Inn hotel.


----------



## JackJackal (Jul 5, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello nod to her and turns to everyone else. "Alright,  listen up everyone. We are about to go to Arizona to start our mission, so I need each of you to get ready." He walks over to Zach. "You two meet us at the Sleep-In Hotel." He turns his head to everyone else. "Now follow me." He leads everyone out to the streets, flagged down two cans, and have the cabs drive them to the Sleep-Inn hotel.


Jack was hesitant. He didn't want to leave his brother but he had to follow orders. So he left Jax with sabrina and followed Gabriello.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jul 5, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> ""Well for now just worry about building the team bond. Make sure everyone knows to be back here in eight hours when the plane is refueled. I have some business to attend to."
> She looks over and sees the two there looking at the body. "Zach, Umbra could you please dispose of him and give him a proper burial? He deserves to not just rot." Then she left to the town





HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello nod to her and turns to everyone else. "Alright,  listen up everyone. We are about to go to Arizona to start our mission, so I need each of you to get ready." He walks over to Zach. "You two meet us at the Sleep-In Hotel." He turns his head to everyone else. "Now follow me." He leads everyone out to the streets, flagged down two cans, and have the cabs drive them to the Sleep-Inn hotel.




Zach silently cursed. "Where the hell are we supposed to dump his body? You know anyway to get to a plot of dirt in the middle of Chicago?" He asked Umbra.

Umbra cocked his head to the side thinking. "I do remember seeing a graveyard on my way here when I was looking for you. I believe I can arrange a small private grave for us there."

Zach just shook his head the Beasts slowly decaying body. "Well the good news is I have a spare sheet that I tucked away in my case just for something like this, you're bigger than me, so you pick the bastard up. I'll clean his blood up and tie him up in the sheet that way we aren't leaking anything suspicious along the way."

The two of them silently got to work after that, but Zach was thinking of what this meant for the rest of the team. He wasn't staying in Chicago long seeing how MS got their hands on oen of Sabrina's underbosses. He'd have to stay with the team and patch them up as they go on missions, bailing wasn't his forte no matter how much he wanted to ditch right then and there. He wanted to quit, get his money from Sabrina, and call Peter in the next hour to tell him he was back in town, but he knew there was no way he was going to do that. He couldn't understand why he wanted to stay, right now would be the perfect time to just ditch, but he couldn't get his legs to move in any direction but the direction of the dead underboss. 

_I guess they're stuck with me, huh?_


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jul 5, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello nod to her and turns to everyone else. "Alright,  listen up everyone. We are about to go to Arizona to start our mission, so I need each of you to get ready." He walks over to Zach. "You two meet us at the Sleep-In Hotel." He turns his head to everyone else. "Now follow me." He leads everyone out to the streets, flagged down two cans, and have the cabs drive them to the Sleep-Inn hotel.


"you're the boss" Midnight gets in one of the cabs and waited for the others


----------



## Seph (Jul 5, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James looked to him as a taxi pulled up to the curb. “First stop is wherever you were staying up here. I’m gonna get your stuff and you can stay with me. With Mark’s passing there’s an extra room open. We’re gonna take a day to rest... then it’s Washington D.C. at 1100 hours.” He climbed in with his stuff and helped Seph in. He spoke quietly to him, “tell the driver where you were staying then we’ll head to my place.”


Seph nodded before telling the driver his address. He leaned back in his seat before speaking. "Sorry about your cousin James, were you two close?" Seph asked him as the taxi took off.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jul 5, 2019)

Seph said:


> Seph nodded before telling the driver his address. He leaned back in his seat before speaking. "Sorry about your cousin James, were you two close?" Seph asked him as the taxi took off.


James adjusted himself and looked to Seph. 
“A bit... ran a whiskey ring with him and Paul when I came home from Europe. I’m not gonna let myself get hung up on the past though.” He cleared his throat and cracked his neck. “You got any family? Here or... Colorado right? You’re from out west correct?”


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jul 5, 2019)

Akako just hyperventilate throughout the whole experience. She'd never in her life seen a dead body let alone one killed in such a gruesome way. Inside the same cab as Gabriello the kitsune looked to be on the verge of breaking out in tears.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jul 5, 2019)

"Now, where is this grave yard you were talking about?" Zach asked him, cleaning up the blood around the dead Beast's face and jaw. He had been roughed up quite a bit before being offed apparently. 

"It was near a cafe, a very quaint place. Its right outside the boundaries of the city, we should be there in an hour if we hurry." He informed Zach. "Remember, we have to meet them all back at the hotel, and I'd rather not adopt your habit of showing up late."

Zach scoffed, throwing away the bloodied rag. "Well I'm done cleaning up most of his face, and he's long since clotted up and stopped bleeding, so we don't have to worry about trying to stitch him up." He stood up. 



Furrygameremopunk said:


> "you're the boss" Midnight gets in one of the cabs and waited for the others



Zach looked over to the cabs, and decided to go and grab the new guy before he trounced off again. He opened the cab door pointedly. "Hey come over here and give me an extra set of paws, why don't you? We got a meeting to get to in 8 hours and a body isn't gonna get rid of itself in that time."


----------



## Seph (Jul 5, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James adjusted himself and looked to Seph.
> “A bit... ran a whiskey ring with him and Paul when I came home from Europe. I’m not gonna let myself get hung up on the past though.” He cleared his throat and cracked his neck. “You got any family? Here or... Colorado right? You’re from out west correct?”


"Yeah, but I haven't had any kind relationship with my family for a while. My mom died like 5 years ago, after that me and my siblings separated and haven't talked much since." Seph explained.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jul 5, 2019)

Seph said:


> "Yeah, but I haven't had any kind relationship with my family for a while. My mom died like 5 years ago, after that me and my siblings separated and haven't talked much since." Seph explained.


“I see,” James said as they pulled to a rough apartment complex. “Sheesh... this place has seen better days.” He told the driver to wait for them for a bit and James stepped out. He looked to Seph and crossed his arms in front of him. “Welp, I dunno what you brought but pack everything you can up. Get an upgrade from this place. Get all the clothes you can get and anything you’d need for a long trip. I’ll wait out here.” He gave a smile and leaned against the side of the cab.


----------



## Seph (Jul 5, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> “I see,” James said as they pulled to a rough apartment complex. “Sheesh... this place has seen better days.” He told the driver to wait for them for a bit and James stepped out. He looked to Seph and crossed his arms in front of him. “Welp, I dunno what you brought but pack everything you can up. Get an upgrade from this place. Get all the clothes you can get and anything you’d need for a long trip. I’ll wait out here.” He gave a smile and leaned against the side of the cab.


"Alright, I won't be too long " Seph said as he got out of the cab and walked into the apartment building. Staying in that hotel had made him forget just how bad this place was. The walls were rotting and had mold growing in many spots. "Goddamn, how did I even live here?" Seph asked himself as he walked further in.
"I hope you brought rent money." He heard a familiar voice say as he reached his door. It was his landlord, a old balding cat a good few feet shorter than Seph.
Seph sighed before speaking. "I did." Seph said as he pulled out a 100 dollar bill from his envelope.
"Whoa!" His landlord said excitedly. "All I ask for is 20 dollars you know?" He said.
"Yeah, well I know you don't have change for it, so keep it." Seph said as he handed him the bill . "I'm moving...definitly somewhere nicer than this." Seph said.
"Ah, well, I'd like to say I'll miss you, but..." The old cat said.
"Believe me, the feeling's mutual." Seph said, chuckling as he opened his apartment door. He heard his landlord walk away as Seph walked in. Seph figured he might as well change, since he's been wearing the same clothes for a while now. He decided to put on a white long sleeve shirt and some jeans. After getting dressed, Seph walked over to the nightstand next to his bed. He reached in and pulled out a pair of old rusty brass knuckles. He pocketed them before standing back up. "Eh, I'll leave the rest." Seph said, having nothing of particular value. He figured that he'd buy new clothes and furniture eventually. Seph walked out of his apartment and outside to the taxi. He claimed in before speaking. "Ready when you are." He said as he shut the car door behind him.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jul 5, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Zach looked over to the cabs, and decided to go and grab the new guy before he trounced off again. He opened the cab door pointedly. "Hey come over here and give me an extra set of paws, why don't you? We got a meeting to get to in 8 hours and a body isn't gonna get rid of itself in that time."


Midnight looked to him "sure i'll give you a hand" He gets out of the cab and goes over to the body "so where we taking it?" He says while standing next to the body, he picks the body up and puts him over his shoulder "you're in charge, so just lead me to where we're burying him"


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jul 5, 2019)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> Midnight looked to him "sure i'll give you a hand" He gets out of the cab and goes over to the body "so where we taking it?" He says while standing next to the body, he picks the body up and puts him over his shoulder "you're in charge, so just lead me to where we're burying him"



"We need to head out to a graveyard. The Mutt over here will lead the way, you carry the body, and I'll make sure we don't get too many odd looks from folk." He said. 

Umbra objected however. "Now, now Fox. Let's not start acting the part of a leader just because our new aquaintence here has decided to listen to you once." He said. "If anything, I think we should consult with him on the plan. You dont exactly _know _how to get people to not look our way with body in hand, but maybe he does." Umbra turned and smiled at Midnight. "Well, do you have a better plan?"


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jul 5, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> "We need to head out to a graveyard. The Mutt over here will lead the way, you carry the body, and I'll make sure we don't get too many odd looks from folk." He said.
> 
> Umbra objected however. "Now, now Fox. Let's not start acting the part of a leader just because our new aquaintence here has decided to listen to you once." He said. "If anything, I think we should consult with him on the plan. You dont exactly _know _how to get people to not look our way with body in hand, but maybe he does." Umbra turned and smiled at Midnight. "Well, do you have a better plan?"


Midnight looks to Umbra "no, i feel like we should go to the graveyard and give him a proper burial, he deserves to be buried right, i'd rather go to the graveyard than anywhere else, your plan seems to the best plan, i got no ideas" Midnight keeps the body over his shoulder.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jul 5, 2019)

During the cab ride with Akako, Gabriello was pondering in silence. He snapped out of thought when he heard the girl whimper. He looks over at her and spoke in a low, soft voice. "Akako."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jul 5, 2019)

Seph said:


> "Alright, I won't be too long " Seph said as he got out of the cab and walked into the apartment building. Staying in that hotel had made him forget just how bad this place was. The walls were rotting and had mold growing in many spots. "Goddamn, how did I even live here?" Seph asked himself as he walked further in.
> "I hope you brought rent money." He heard a familiar voice say as he reached his door. It was his landlord, a old balding cat a good few feet shorter than Seph.
> Seph sighed before speaking. "I did." Seph said as he pulled out a 100 dollar bill from his envelope.
> "Whoa!" His landlord said excitedly. "All I ask for is 20 dollars you know?" He said.
> ...


James had been thinking of home when he saw Seph come out with nothing but the clothes on his back.
"Huh... to be honest I thought you'd bring more. But you got paid in Japan, we could probably go shopping in D.C. tomorrow." He got back in the cab and told the driver where to go.
About 10 minutes later, the cab stopped in front of James' two story white house. He grabbed his bags and started walking to the door.
"Welcome to my humble abode man. Bought this sonuvabitch with my first paycheck." He noticed the two graves in the front yard and sighed a bit. "Rest in peace Mark... dammit..." He came to the door and opened it up, calling to Paul inside.
"Paul? You here?"
He dropped his stuff and motioned Seph to sit on the couch when he saw blood on the floor. He came to the kitchen to see a red eyed, shivering, sleep deprived coon that was Paul and a blacked out, beat up Tasmanian Tiger ( @GrimnCoyote ).
"Who the hell is this Paul?! Why do you have a stranger here?!?"
Paul slowly turned to him and swigged down what was his eighteenth cup of instant coffee. He spoke quietly and shakily.
"He's MS23... or a bounty hunter at least... you need to get Sabrina and interrogate him..."
James patted Paul and got him up. "Go sleep man... you need it."
He noticed the shotgun Paul had gotten and sighed. He took it and shook the canine awake. "Wake up."
Paul slowly trudged by Seph and gave an exhausted nod before heading upstairs and collapsing in bed. James called to Seph from the kitchen. "Seph! Get to the speakeasy and get Sabrina. I'd bet ten bucks she's there right now checking out the carnage. She needs to get here to see this canine... now! Tell her it's urgent!"


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jul 5, 2019)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> Midnight looks to Umbra "no, i feel like we should go to the graveyard and give him a proper burial, he deserves to be buried right, i'd rather go to the graveyard than anywhere else, your plan seems to the best plan, i got no ideas" Midnight keeps the body over his shoulder.



Umbra hummed, and narrowed his eyes. "Well, I guess if thats the way you want to go about things. Personally, I wouldn't go along with what the fox is saying anyway."

Zach nudged him. "What the hell do you think you're doing? Weren't you the one trouncing on about not being late?" Umbra chuckled bitterly. 

"Of course. To the graveyard then!" Umbra led them both in the direction of town, but something was nagging him the whole way, and that something was Midnight. He found he didn't like him at all, for some reason. 

"I know a few abdondoned buildings along the way that we can hide in to not be seen." Zach told them.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jul 5, 2019)

The girl looked over with a piece of her innocents missing from her eyes. "H-h-how? how could someone do something that horrible to another creature", her voice trembled like she was going through an internal earthquake of emotion.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jul 5, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Umbra hummed, and narrowed his eyes. "Well, I guess if thats the way you want to go about things. Personally, I wouldn't go along with what the fox is saying anyway."
> 
> Zach nudged him. "What the hell do you think you're doing? Weren't you the one trouncing on about not being late?" Umbra chuckled bitterly.
> 
> ...


"good to know, i hate it when i get looks anyway" Midnight says as he walks with Zack and Umbra "unwanted attention is the one thing no one likes, especially me" he chuckled a bit "i doubt anyone likes that kind of attention"


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jul 5, 2019)

"Huh what?", the canid said after being rudely awakened, "oh lovely a visitor". "Names Adreath pleasure to make your acquaintance".


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jul 5, 2019)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> "good to know, i hate it when i get looks anyway" Midnight says as he walks with Zack and Umbra "unwanted attention is the one thing no one likes, especially me" he chuckled a bit "i doubt anyone likes that kind of attention"



Umbra smirked, but this was one of his more unkind smiles. "I'm sure you do." He muttered. "Tell us, what's your name? I don't think we've ever actually introuduced ourselves properly."


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jul 5, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Umbra smirked, but this was one of his more unkind smiles. "I'm sure you do." He muttered. "Tell us, what's your name? I don't think we've ever actually introuduced ourselves properly."


"Name's Midnight, nice to meet you, i'm sure you'll find that i'm a nice guy, and glad to be a medic on the team, and you guys must be?" Midnight said cheerfully, happy to meet them.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jul 5, 2019)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> "Name's Midnight, nice to meet you, i'm sure you'll find that i'm a nice guy, and glad to be a medic on the team, and you guys must be?" Midnight said cheerfully, happy to meet them.



Umbra gave him a fake smile. "Umbra Blackwell. Nice to meet you." 

"My name's Zach. I'm the resident medic of the team, and right now you and The Mutt are taking up the spot of my assistants." He said. "The last guy who helped me got his neck snapped in an alleyway, so he never got to learn much. What do you know?" Zach asked.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jul 5, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Umbra gave him a fake smile. "Umbra Blackwell. Nice to meet you."
> 
> "My name's Zach. I'm the resident medic of the team, and right now you and The Mutt are taking up the spot of my assistants." He said. "The last guy who helped me got his neck snapped in an alleyway, so he never got to learn much. What do you know?" Zach asked.


"Nothing really, I never really talked to anyone else, mostly Sabrina, so I don't know much about all of this" Midnight kept walking "Being held hostage and having info forced out of you isn't exactly what I call a "bonding exercise" if you ask me" He chuckles a bit.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jul 5, 2019)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> "Nothing really, I never really talked to anyone else, mostly Sabrina, so I don't know much about all of this" Midnight kept walking "Being held hostage and having info forced out of you isn't exactly what I call a "bonding exercise" if you ask me" He chuckles a bit.



"Great, then you can start learning the minute everyone settles down." Zach said. "If I get the chance I'm teaching you how to stitch wounds the minute we find a place to sit for more than a minute."

"And if I ever get the chance, I'll introduce you to my poisons." Umbra told him.


----------



## Zenkiki (Jul 5, 2019)

Sabrina watched as Gabriello handled everything and once he gave the orders Sabrina went out to get her own taxi. It came and she told the girl to drive her to the barbershop with the bar beneath it. The taxi took off leaving the others there. Sabrina waved to Gabriello as she left them behind. Once at the barber shop she smelt the ash downstairs, looking around she saw the sheep barber still lying on the floor with his body full of holes from the bullets.  She pulled open the door wanting to see how bad it was and saw that everything was ash and only the stone walking behind the wood remained. She saw the giant pile of charred bodies and gagged a bit from the powerful stench of all the ash. She scanned through the shapes of the similar red-black burnt corpses looking for people she knew were important. She saw all of her regulars, all of the girl entertainers just hoping for a good future. There wasn't any sign of the police chief, or Buck so she took that as a good sign. She left the room, heading to her office.

The back wall where her desk and window were, able to watch the main floor, was completely burnt out and the flames had burned through her office, leaving the floor weak and very brittle. She tip toed towards her desk looking for anything of value left alive, but the floor collapsed with a loud snapping behind her and she fell with half the floor from the added weight.  She slipped with the collapsing floor and fell to the ground hitting her side on the side of a metal table stand. A filing cabinet fell behind her and landed on her left femur, making her grunt in pain. Sabrina pushed on the heavy filling cabinet barely getting it up off her. She was almost out when her grip slipped and it landed on her hock snapping it. She lets out a pained gasp feeling her leg broken. She calms herself enough to get a grip on the cabinet again and slid out from under it. She took a moment to look over it and tried to put weight on it, but as soon as she did, she fell. The feline crawls to the wall and tries to use it to help herself stand. Then having to hop all the way to the stairs, grabbing anything she could for balance or a break, she slowly made her way there, one hop at a time. Her ears pinned to her head in anger.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jul 5, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> "Great, then you can start learning the minute everyone settles down." Zach said. "If I get the chance I'm teaching you how to stitch wounds the minute we find a place to sit for more than a minute."
> 
> "And if I ever get the chance, I'll introduce you to my poisons." Umbra told him.


"I've learned to make splints and bandage wounds, I haven't had to stitch wounds yet so, I might be a bit troublesome with that, and Umbra I've actually never used any poisons at all, I'm still eager to learn all of this" Midnight smiles happily "I can't wait you guys to teach me about all of this, thanks"


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jul 5, 2019)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> "I've learned to make splints and bandage wounds, I haven't had to stitch wounds yet so, I might be a bit troublesome with that, and Umbra I've actually never used any poisons at all, I'm still eager to learn all of this" Midnight smiles happily "I can't wait you guys to teach me about all of this, thanks"



Zach nodded, and they continued onward until they reached the graveyard, hiding behind different buildings and whatnot along the way

"I'll go grab a shovel." Zach said, leaving the two of them alone. One Zach was gone, Umbra turned to Midnight, and gave him a withering glare.

"I have stood next to you for all of a few hours, spoken not but 5 sentecnes, and I already dislike you more than that damn fox." He spat.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jul 5, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Zach nodded, and they continued onward until they reached the graveyard, hiding behind different buildings and whatnot along the way
> 
> "I'll go grab a shovel." Zach said, leaving the two of them alone. One Zach was gone, Umbra turned to Midnight, and gave him a withering glare.
> 
> "I have stood next to you for all of a few hours, spoken not but 5 sentecnes, and I already dislike you more than that damn fox." He spat.


"ok, and? I don't care that someone doesn't like me there's thousands of people that don't like me, and it doesn't bother me any" Midnight spoke calmly.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jul 5, 2019)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> "ok, and? I don't care that someone doesn't like me there's thousands of people that don't like me, and it doesn't bother me any" Midnight spoke calmly.



Umbra scoffed. "Basic words for a basic Beast. I don't know what it is I don't like about you, but I never ignore my own intuition." Umbra explained. "You reek of someone who doesn't know what he wants, and I find that indesicion irritating to say the least. What gives?"


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jul 5, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Umbra scoffed. "Basic words for a basic Beast. I don't know what it is I don't like about you, but I never ignore my own intuition." Umbra explained. "You reek of someone who doesn't know what he wants, and I find that indesicion irritating to say the least. What gives?"


"for one, I grew up in a terrible part of Chicago, I got beat up most days at school, and when I found out my mom got shot on the streets that what set me off, I was left with my dad to take care of me, and even though that toughened me up it still mad me think of why I'm here, why this is happening, after he died I took care of myself and lived alone every day for 25 years, it threw my life off track, and when my wife and kids were taken from me and killed, it makes me think still of why i'm here, i don't know why I'm here that's what want to know, but it's not the only thing I want to know, i don't know what else I want other than to know why I'm here and not on the streets as a rotting corpse" Midnight sighs and calms down.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jul 5, 2019)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> "for one, I grew up in a terrible part of Chicago, I got beat up most days at school, and when I found out my mom got shot on the streets that what set me off, I was left with my dad to take care of me, and even though that toughened me up it still mad me think of why I'm here, why this is happening, after he died I took care of myself and lived alone every day for 25 years, it threw my life off track, and when my wife and kids were taken from me and killed, it makes me think still of why i'm here, i don't know why I'm here that's what want to know, but it's not the only thing I want to know, i don't know what else I want other than to know why I'm here and not on the streets as a rotting corpse" Midnight sighs and calms down.



Umbra gave him in an unimpressed look. "And that's your reason for just going along with everything?" He asked, finally figuring out why he didn't like Midnight. "You think if you just go with the flow and follow Sabrina and her goons around you'll finally figure out the meaning to your life? What a pitiful answer. For someone who sure doesn't have any plans or ideas, you sure do seem eager to follow others plans and ideas. I believe thats what irks me the most. Your endless obedience is tiring, and I've only been around you for less than a day."


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jul 5, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Umbra gave him in an unimpressed look. "And that's your reason for just going along with everything?" He asked, finally figuring out why he didn't like Midnight. "You think if you just go with the flow and follow Sabrina and her goons around you'll finally figure out the meaning to your life? What a pitiful answer. For someone who sure doesn't have any plans or ideas, you sure do seem eager to follow others plans and ideas. I believe thats what irks me the most. Your endless obedience is tiring, and I've only been around you for less than a day."


"I'm not going to continue this conversation any further than it's come, we've both said enough. We need to stop before I lose it" Midnight remains calm.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jul 5, 2019)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> "I'm not going to continue this conversation any further than it's come, we've both said enough. We need to stop before I lose it" Midnight remains calm.



Umbra chuckled, darkly. "Of course." Umbra said, turning to see zach returning with a couple of shovels. "After all, you of all beasts wouldn't want to disappoint the fox, lest you prove to be a less than admirable lapdog." He glared at Midnight.

Zach handed each of them a shovel. "Alright, lets start digging. The place is closed as of today it seems, so no one knows we're here-" He paused, looking at the two of them. "What the hell happened while I was gone?"

Umbra patted Zach on the head, friendly. "Nothing to worry yourself about, fox. Let's start digging!" he said, in mock excitement.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jul 5, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Umbra chuckled, darkly. "Of course." Umbra said, turning to see zach returning with a couple of shovels. "After all, you of all beasts wouldn't want to disappoint the fox, lest you prove to be a less than admirable lapdog." He glared at Midnight.
> 
> Zach handed each of them a shovel. "Alright, lets start digging. The place is closed as of today it seems, so no one knows we're here-" He paused, looking at the two of them. "What the hell happened while I was gone?"
> 
> Umbra patted Zach on the head, friendly. "Nothing to worry yourself about, fox. Let's start digging!" he said, in mock excitement.


Midnight starts to dig, laying the body next to him "I can't wait to work with you two, I know I've already said it, but I can't get it off of my mind"


----------



## Seph (Jul 5, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James had been thinking of home when he saw Seph come out with nothing but the clothes on his back.
> "Huh... to be honest I thought you'd bring more. But you got paid in Japan, we could probably go shopping in D.C. tomorrow." He got back in the cab and told the driver where to go.
> About 10 minutes later, the cab stopped in front of James' two story white house. He grabbed his bags and started walking to the door.
> "Welcome to my humble abode man. Bought this sonuvabitch with my first paycheck." He noticed the two graves in the front yard and sighed a bit. "Rest in peace Mark... dammit..." He came to the door and opened it up, calling to Paul inside.
> ...


"Alright." Seph said, a little annoyed that it had to be him. He walked out of the house and back into the taxi that was about to drive away. He told him the address of the speakeasy and went on his way. Seph wondered what was so urgent about this canine, he seemed like he wasn't going anywhere. Eventually the taxi arrived and Seph walked out. He smelled something horrible as he walked towards it. Seph grew more and more uneasy as he walked further towards it. He opened the door and his nose was hit by the stench of burned fur and flesh. Seph stumbled back at the smell. 
"Shit man." Seph said to himself as he walked in. "Hello? Anybody in here?" Seph called out into the club.


----------



## Zenkiki (Jul 5, 2019)

Seph said:


> Eventually the taxi arrived and Seph walked out. He smelled something horrible as he walked towards it. Seph grew more and more uneasy as he walked further towards it. He opened the door and his nose was hit by the stench of burned fur and flesh. Seph stumbled back at the smell.
> "Shit man." Seph said to himself as he walked in. "Hello? Anybody in here?" Seph called out into the club.


Sabrina had just gotten to the bottom of the stairs when Seph called out. She coughs and shouts out for him. "Seph! Get down here and help. I-I think my ankle is broke."


----------



## Seph (Jul 5, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina had just gotten to the bottom of the stairs when Seph called out. She coughs and shouts out for him. "Seph! Get down here and help. I-I think my ankle is broke."


Seph had no plans of walking in this place until he heard Sabrina cry out. "Alright, I'm coming." Seph said as he walked in. As he walked the smell got worse and worse until Seph started to cough. "Nasty." He said as he got control of his coughing. He eventually found where Sabrina was. "You alright?" Seph asked as he approached her and extended his hand.


----------



## Zenkiki (Jul 5, 2019)

Seph said:


> Seph had no plans of walking in this place until he heard Sabrina cry out. "Alright, I'm coming." Seph said as he walked in. As he walked the smell got worse and worse until Seph started to cough. "Nasty." He said as he got control of his coughing. He eventually found where Sabrina was. "You alright?" Seph asked as he approached her and extended his hand.


She was leaning forward onto the stairs as he came down and grabbed his hand as he offered it but slid it up around his shoulders so she could somewhat walk. She started to hop up the stairs while she leans on him for support. "I need to check the back to see if Jackson is still there. I cant't leave until I know for sure."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jul 5, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "Huh what?", the canid said after being rudely awakened, "oh lovely a visitor". "Names Adreath pleasure to make your acquaintance".


James watched Seph leave for Sab and he poured himself a glass of whiskey. He swirled it around before downing it and seeing the list of gang contacts on the table.
"A bounty hunter eh? Merc for hire, killing for the highest bidder." He sat down where Paul was sitting and smelled blood. "Sheesh man, you reek." He read over the list and saw multiple contacts for MS23, including furs named "Fang" and "Jackson." He stood up and made a cup of instant coffee then put some whiskey in it. He back down and sipped the coffee before speaking.
"So Adreath, why the hell you after me and my guys?"


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jul 5, 2019)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> Midnight starts to dig, laying the body next to him "I can't wait to work with you two, I know I've already said it, but I can't get it off of my mind"



"Glad someone's enthusiastic about the job." Zach said, rolling the body in the grave. "If anything, everyone's a bit depressed seeing as this guy kicked the bucket at the worst possible moment." 

"One can't choose when they die. You of all Beast's should know that." Umbra spoke.


----------



## Seph (Jul 5, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> She was leaning forward onto the stairs as he came down and grabbed his hand as he offered it but slid it up around his shoulders so she could somewhat walk. She started to hop up the stairs while she leans on him for support. "I need to check the back to see if Jackson is still there. I cant't leave until I know for sure."


"Alright then." Seph said as they went along. "So, how'd this even happen?" Seph asked. He also wanted to know who Jackson was but he figured he'd be polite.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jul 6, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> The girl looked over with a piece of her innocents missing from her eyes. "H-h-how? how could someone do something that horrible to another creature", her voice trembled like she was going through an internal earthquake of emotion.



Gabriello looked at her dead in the eyes as she spoke. He was silent for a moment before he sighed and placed a gentle paw on her shoulder. "Akako, listen to me. We live in a world where bad furs do bad things to other furs. For someone to brutally murder a fur in that way is a complete monster. I'm very sorry that you had to witness such things, especially since this is your first time in America. But know this: we are going to find those furs who did it and bring them down. Our jobs will not be easy. Honestly, it may get worse from here. If you don't want to take part of it and leave, I will understand. " Fifteen minutes later, the cabs pulls up to the hotel and everyone got out and head inside.

After paying for the cab ride and a suite, Gabriello enters the room and let the others in while giving orders. "Jack(@JackJackal ), take your brother in the room and prop his leg up. I will make sure to have either Zach or Midnight come and check on his once they come back." He then looks to Akako. "Akako, you rest for a bit. I'm going to head out and get food. I will be back." After that, he left the hotel.

Forty minutes later, the feathered lion walked into Paw's Delight Diner as the door bell chimed. The brown lioness was just served a customer their plate when she looked up, and to her delight she sees him. "Oh, you're back!" she quickly shuffles over to the bar where he came up and sat. "Welcome back! When did you get in?" Gabriello gave a small smile before answering, " Yes, I'm back. I just landed here not too long ago." He then looks at her somberly. "And I'm so sorry that I didn't call you. I was so busy that I didn't get the chance to." Hope lowered her eyes and smiled politely to him. "It's alright, Mr. Gabriello. Besides, I just received your telegram this morning. Thank you, by the way." "You are most certainly welcome. And please, just call me Gabriello." he told her and she smiled more. The two lion suddenly heard someone loudly cleared their throat. They turned around to see Benny at the window narrowed his eyes at them, which making the lioness rolled her eyes. "Anyway, can I get you anything, sugah?" Gabriello nod to her. "Yes, as a matter of fact, I have several orders that I need them placed Doggie Bags for." Hope raised her brow surprised and nod to him. Gabriello proceed to place in the orders while Hope jots it down and put it in. As they waited, they chatted a bit about Japan (minus the missions and the mafia) until the order was finished. Hope walked over with two brown bags fulled of food and slides it to him. "Here you are. The orders are ready." Gabriello smiled and takes the food. "Oh, thank you. I really appreciate it." The brown lioness nod to him and then decides to twirls the ends of her hair. "Umm...so...are you staying a bit longer, or...." Gabriello smile slowly faded and looked at her somberly. "I'm so sorry, Hope. However, an emergency has came up and I must go to Arizona in about..." Gabriello looked at his watch at the time, " six hours." Hope lowered her eyes and folded her ears back in sadness. "Oh...I see." Gabriello stood there for a few minutes as he thought about what else to say to her. When he finally made up his mind, he pulled out his wallet and hands her a $100 bill. However, when she grabs the bill, he leans in spoke softly in her ear. "Listen carefully. There is something strange happening in the city. If you need help or see or hear something suspicious, call this number and we will help you. Tell them that I had you to call them. Whatever you do, do not cause attention to yourself. I will be back in a few days, maybe a few weeks. Be careful, Hope." He then turns his head and gives her a quick peck on the cheek, grabs the bags and hurries out.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jul 6, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James watched Seph leave for Sab and he poured himself a glass of whiskey. He swirled it around before downing it and seeing the list of gang contacts on the table.
> "A bounty hunter eh? Merc for hire, killing for the highest bidder." He sat down where Paul was sitting and smelled blood. "Sheesh man, you reek." He read over the list and saw multiple contacts for MS23, including furs named "Fang" and "Jackson." He stood up and made a cup of instant coffee then put some whiskey in it. He back down and sipped the coffee before speaking.
> "So Adreath, why the hell you after me and my guys?"




"Money, pelt, love for the game, if you name it", Adreath began wildly coughing after his snarky answer. "...wow wouldja lookit that I'm dyin", he smiled making bearing his crooked teath, "meh whatever Black Paw would've came for me if I failed anyway".


----------



## JackJackal (Jul 6, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello looked at her dead in the eyes as she spoke. He was silent for a moment before he sighed and placed a gentle paw on her shoulder. "Akako, listen to me. We live in a world where bad furs do bad things to other furs. For someone to brutally murder a fur in that way is a complete monster. I'm very sorry that you had to witness such things, especially since this is your first time in America. But know this: we are going to find those furs who did it and bring them down. Our jobs will not be easy. Honestly, it may get worse from here. If you don't want to take part of it and leave, I will understand. " Fifteen minutes later, the cabs pulls up to the hotel and everyone got out and head inside.
> 
> After paying for the cab ride and a suite, Gabriello enters the room and let the others in while giving orders. "Jack(@JackJackal ), take your brother in the room and prop his leg up. I will make sure to have either Zach or Midnight come and check on his once they come back." He then looks to Akako. "Akako, you rest for a bit. I'm going to head out and get food. I will be back." After that, he left the hotel.
> 
> Forty minutes later, the feathered lion walked into Paw's Delight Diner as the door bell chimed. The brown lioness was just served a customer their plate when she looked up, and to her delight she sees him. "Oh, you're back!" she quickly shuffles over to the bar where he came up and sat. "Welcome back! When did you get in?" Gabriello gave a small smile before answering, " Yes, I'm back. I just landed here not too long ago." He then looks at her somberly. "And I'm so sorry that I didn't call you. I was so busy that I didn't get the chance to." Hope lowered her eyes and smiled politely to him. "It's alright, Mr. Gabriello. Besides, I just received your telegram this morning. Thank you, by the way." "You are most certainly welcome. And please, just call me Gabriello." he told her and she smiled more. The two lion suddenly heard someone loudly cleared their throat. They turned around to see Benny at the window narrowed his eyes at them, which making the lioness rolled her eyes. "Anyway, can I get you anything, sugah?" Gabriello nod to her. "Yes, as a matter of fact, I have several orders that I need them placed Doggie Bags for." Hope raised her brow surprised and nod to him. Gabriello proceed to place in the orders while Hope jots it down and put it in. As they waited, they chatted a bit about Japan (minus the missions and the mafia) until the order was finished. Hope walked over with two brown bags fulled of food and slides it to him. "Here you are. The orders are ready." Gabriello smiled and takes the food. "Oh, thank you. I really appreciate it." The brown lioness nod to him and then decides to twirls the ends of her hair. "Umm...so...are you staying a bit longer, or...." Gabriello smile slowly faded and looked at her somberly. "I'm so sorry, Hope. However, an emergency has came up and I must go to Arizona in about..." Gabriello looked at his watch at the time, " six hours." Hope lowered her eyes and folded her ears back in sadness. "Oh...I see." Gabriello stood there for a few minutes as he thought about what else to say to her. When he finally made up his mind, he pulled out his wallet and hands her a $100 bill. However, when she grabs the bill, he leans in spoke softly in her ear. "Listen carefully. There is something strange happening in the city. If you need help or see or hear something suspicious, call this number and we will help you. Tell them that I had you to call them. Whatever you do, do not cause attention to yourself. I will be back in a few days, maybe a few weeks. Be careful, Hope." He then turns his head and gives her a quick peck on the cheek, grabs the bags and hurries out.


Doing as he was told Jack led his brother to the room, accidentally having his leg hit on a trash can, and got him to the room. Laying him on a bed he propped his leg up with some pillows and made sure he was comfortable before going to wait with the others for Gabriello to return


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jul 6, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "Money, pelt, love for the game, if you name it", Adreath began wildly coughing after his snarky answer. "...wow wouldja lookit that I'm dyin", he smiled making bearing his crooked teath, "meh whatever Black Paw would've came for me if I failed anyway".


James raised an eyebrow as he looked under the table and saw four bloody wounds in the canine’s ankles. He came back up and sipped more coffee before speaking again. 
“Oh yea, some special ops assassin squad gonna come kill you because apparently my cousin stopped you before any damage was done.” He cracked his neck and stared Adreath down. “I’d advise you tell me everything I should know about MS23 and this ‘Black Paw’ before my boss gets here and screws you over. She ain’t as nice as me.”


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jul 6, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James raised an eyebrow as he looked under the table and saw four bloody wounds in the canine’s ankles. He came back up and sipped more coffee before speaking again.
> “Oh yea, some special ops assassin squad gonna come kill you because apparently my cousin stopped you before any damage was done.” He cracked his neck and stared Adreath down. “I’d advise you tell me everything I should know about MS23 and this ‘Black Paw’ before my boss gets here and screws you over. She ain’t as nice as me.”




"Oh no please don't hurt the poor deadman", he spoke sarcastically and in a condescending manner. "Look all I know about MS23 is they give me money and a way to spend my time collecting pelts honestly". "Now the Black Paw I only know a couple of the members and those are some tough motherfuckers I tell yah". "They go by codenames so I ain't gotta clue what there real names are neither but I am aquainted with a fella on the short side named Slipknot and their leader of sorts the Judge". He leans forward, "listen...James right...look if you don't mind I'd rather be killed now or be letten go because I'd rather not have my final transaction with that merry band of marauders".


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jul 6, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "Oh no please don't hurt the poor deadman", he spoke sarcastically and in a condescending manner. "Look all I know about MS23 is they give me money and a way to spend my time collecting pelts honestly". "Now the Black Paw I only know a couple of the members and those are some tough motherfuckers I tell yah". "They go by codenames so I ain't gotta clue what there real names are neither but I am aquainted with a fella on the short side named Slipknot and their leader of sorts the Judge". He leans forward, "listen...James right...look if you don't mind I'd rather be killed now or be letten go because I'd rather not have my final transaction with that merry band of marauders".


“Yea, there are tough fuckers on every corner of the planet, someone with a code name doesn’t scare me or surprise me.” He stood up and took the shotgun and the radio with him. “Imma wait for Sabrina to come. Maybe you’ll talk more for the pretty cat.” He walked into the living room and sat on the couch a bit tired from the flight. He turned in the radio and heard a Chicago Cubs game in the air waves. He laid back and listened as he waited for Seph and Sabrina to come back to his place.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jul 6, 2019)

Zach patted the ground smooth, and looked up at Umbra and @Furrygameremopunk. "Now that that's settled, lets head back and meet up with the others. No doubt they'll want everyone there."


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jul 6, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Zach patted the ground smooth, and looked up at Umbra and @Furrygameremopunk. "Now that that's settled, lets head back and meet up with the others. No doubt they'll want everyone there."


Midnight nods "heh yeah, speaking of which... can I go to my parents graves?"


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jul 6, 2019)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> Midnight nods "heh yeah, speaking of which... can I go to my parents graves?"



Zach stopped midstep. "Uh...well I-"

"I think we should just leave, now." Umbra said. "I don't care much for familial sentimentality." he stared at Midnight challengingly .


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jul 6, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Zach stopped midstep. "Uh...well I-"
> 
> "I think we should just leave, now." Umbra said. "I don't care much for familial sentimentality." he stared at Midnight challengingly .


"Hey it's just an idea no need to get upset" Midnight said calmly "all I asked was to see my parents and pay them my respects"


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jul 6, 2019)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> "Hey it's just an idea no need to get upset" Midnight said calmly "all I asked was to see my parents and pay them my respects"



Umbra smirked at him. "Well I think we've spent too much time in one spot, so we should leave." He said. "Unless you have any objections, you're free to voice them."

Zach looked at him strangely, wondering what was up with Umbra and Midnight just then. "I don't care if the kid wants to see his folks." Zach said. "But I do agree we've been here longer than we should have. The Beasts who own this graveyard could decide to open shop, and I don't wanna be around when that happens."


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jul 6, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Umbra smirked at him. "Well I think we've spent too much time in one spot, so we should leave." He said. "Unless you have any objections, you're free to voice them."
> 
> Zach looked at him strangely, wondering what was up with Umbra and Midnight just then. "I don't care if the kid wants to see his folks." Zach said. "But I do agree we've been here longer than we should have. The Beasts who own this graveyard could decide to open shop, and I don't wanna be around when that happens."


Midnight sighs "I'll see them some other time, if we've been here longer than we should have we should go, I don't want to cause any trouble, I'm a medic not a fighter"


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jul 6, 2019)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> Midnight sighs "I'll see them some other time, if we've been here longer than we should have we should go, I don't want to cause any trouble, I'm a medic not a fighter"



Zach shrugged. "If that's what you want." He told him. "we'll wait if you really want to take a minute to go see them."

Umbra let out a disappointed sigh. "Don't bother with niceties, fox. He's made up his mind already." Zach stared at him, confused.

"...Okay...?" _I leave for no more than a minute and they're both acting weird._


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jul 6, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Zach shrugged. "If that's what you want." He told him. "we'll wait if you really want to take a minute to go see them."
> 
> Umbra let out a disappointed sigh. "Don't bother with niceties, fox. He's made up his mind already." Zach stared at him, confused.
> 
> "...Okay...?" _I leave for no more than a minute and they're both acting weird._


"I'm sure this is what I want, I'm sure I'll get a chance to visit them again" Midnight smiles


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jul 6, 2019)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> "I'm sure this is what I want, I'm sure I'll get a chance to visit them again" Midnight smiles


 
"Lets head back to the hotel now. I've got a call to make." Zach said.

They all made their way to the hotel, sneaking away from the graveyard unseen.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jul 6, 2019)

Gabriello finally arrived at the hotel with the two bag of food to feed his squadrons. He was making his way to the lobby when he sees Zach, Umbra, and Midnight come in. He whistled to get their attention and motioned them to come. 

(@Liseran Thistle , @Furrygameremopunk )


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jul 6, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello finally arrived at the hotel with the two bag of food to feed his squadrons. He was making his way to the lobby when he sees Zach, Umbra, and Midnight come in. He whistled to get their attention and motioned them to come.
> 
> (@Liseran Thistle , @Furrygameremopunk )


Midnight looks up, ears perking as well "Oh hey Gab, I didn't see you there" Midnight smiled and walked over to Gab.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jul 6, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello finally arrived at the hotel with the two bag of food to feed his squadrons. He was making his way to the lobby when he sees Zach, Umbra, and Midnight come in. He whistled to get their attention and motioned them to come.
> 
> (@Liseran Thistle , @Furrygameremopunk )



Zach walked over to Gabriello, while Umbra stalked away. "What's up?" Zach asked. "We buried that underboss in a graveyard somewhere. I don't know if it was respectful or not, but we got the job done."


----------



## Zenkiki (Jul 6, 2019)

Seph said:


> "Alright then." Seph said as they went along. "So, how'd this even happen?" Seph asked. He also wanted to know who Jackson was but he figured he'd be polite.


Sabrina hobbled uo the stairs and headed in through the back way where they dropped the guys in from before. She looks around seeing the prison cells empty. She hisses out angry that Jackson got away. The police chief was dead in his cell. "I dont know how this happened Seph so backoff." She looks at him. "What now?" She asks not knowing he came here to get her.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jul 6, 2019)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> Midnight looks up, ears perking as well "Oh hey Gab, I didn't see you there" Midnight smiled and walked over to Gab.



"I just walked in myself." said Gabriello to Midnight, then he turns his attention to Zach. 



Liseran Thistle said:


> Zach walked over to Gabriello, while Umbra stalked away. "What's up?" Zach asked. "We buried that underboss in a graveyard somewhere. I don't know if it was respectful or not, but we got the job done."



Gabriello simply nod to him. "That's good enough. I got us a suite to stay in. Come on." He then looks to where Umbra is and calls to him. "We're going up. Come." 

He lead the men up to the Suite's and enters the door. "I'm back, everyone." He called out as he goes over to the kitchenette and sets the bags down. He begins to open them and takes out eight plates of burgers and fries. "I brought food like I said. Come and eat." He starts to hand out plates to everyone when they come, but gave Jack two plates for him and his brother.

(@JackJackal , @GrimnCoyote )


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jul 6, 2019)

"Huh?", the Kitsune slid out of the seat she'd been napping in and walked over to the bag. Sniffing the air she smiled and said, "wow this'll be the first time I've had American food".


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jul 6, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> "I just walked in myself." said Gabriello to Midnight, then he turns his attention to Zach.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zach sat down, and let out a tired breath. "So what now?" he asked. "What are we supposed to do now that MS has decided to throw the bal in our court?"

Umbra scoffed. "I don't exactly like the way went about declaring war this way, it was completely without tact or grace." he said.


----------



## JackJackal (Jul 6, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> "I just walked in myself." said Gabriello to Midnight, then he turns his attention to Zach.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jack to the food and nodded to Gabriello with a smile "thanks Gabriello." He said and took his brother the food they got.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jul 6, 2019)

JackJackal said:


> Jack to the food and nodded to Gabriello with a smile "thanks Gabriello." He said and took his brother the food they got.





GrimnCoyote said:


> "Huh?", the Kitsune slid out of the seat she'd been napping in and walked over to the bag. Sniffing the air she smiled and said, "wow this'll be the first time I've had American food".



"Well I hope you like it." he said as he hands her a plate.



Liseran Thistle said:


> Zach sat down, and let out a tired breath. "So what now?" he asked. "What are we supposed to do now that MS has decided to throw the bal in our court?"
> 
> Umbra scoffed. "I don't exactly like the way went about declaring war this way, it was completely without tact or grace." he said.



"Right now, we rest." After he hands everyone their plate, he turns to face them in the room. "When the time comes, we are going to go back to the airport and head to Arizona. Umbra and Jax is staying here to be with Sabrina, while the rest of us meet up with James and Seph in Phoenix. The MS23 has declared war on the Whitepaws, and we are going to go after them. However, if you are not up to it and want to leave, do so. I will understand and will not hold that against you."


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jul 6, 2019)

Akako nodded and took the plate heading over to a nearby table. Opening her maw wide she took a big bite of the burger and chewed slowly savouring the flavour. "Mmmmh...Oishī, very delicious", now trying the fries dipping each one in ketchup her tail wagged ferociously. "Thank you Gabriello", the incident of their arrival had faded from her mind as she indulged in the American dish.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jul 6, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> "Well I hope you like it." he said as he hands her a plate.
> 
> 
> 
> "Right now, we rest." After he hands everyone their plate, he turns to face them in the room. "When the time comes, we are going to go back to the airport and head to Arizona. Umbra and Jax is staying here to be with Sabrina, while the rest of us meet up with James and Seph in Phoenix. The MS23 has declared war on the Whitepaws, and we are going to go after them. However, if you are not up to it and want to leave, do so. I will understand and will not hold that against you."



Zach nodded in understanding. "I'm not leaving any time soon it seems. But I do have business to attend to. " he got up to leave. "I need to make a call to someone."


----------



## pandepix (Jul 6, 2019)

Reggie was taking a walk when he remembered that Sabrina and the rest of the group should have been back from their trip to Japan. Not knowing where else to go, he decided to make his way to the remnants of the speakeasy. He could smell it before he could see it and covered his mouth has he approached. He heard some slight shuffling and stopped, his fur standing up. There was no way anyone could have survived the fire.
"Hello?!" he calls out.


----------



## Seph (Jul 6, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina hobbled uo the stairs and headed in through the back way where they dropped the guys in from before. She looks around seeing the prison cells empty. She hisses out angry that Jackson got away. The police chief was dead in his cell. "I dont know how this happened Seph so backoff." She looks at him. "What now?" She asks not knowing he came here to get her.


“James told me to come and get you, there’s some, uh, canine there and he thought you two should meet.” Seph responded, ignoring her hostility. “You need to go to a hospital or anything or should we just head straight there?” Seph asked her.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jul 6, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Zach nodded in understanding. "I'm not leaving any time soon it seems. But I do have business to attend to. " he got up to leave. "I need to make a call to someone."



Gabriello raised an eyebrow at the fox. "Oh? And who might that be, if you don't mind me asking?"


----------



## Zenkiki (Jul 6, 2019)

Seph said:


> “James told me to come and get you, there’s some, uh, canine there and he thought you two should meet.” Seph responded, ignoring her hostility. “You need to go to a hospital or anything or should we just head straight there?” Seph asked her.


Sabrina nodded to him. "Alright lets get over to James' place. We can't keep him waiting." She walks out with him to the back alley when she heard Reggie. She calls out for him.


----------



## Seph (Jul 6, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina nodded to him. "Alright lets get over to James' place. We can't keep him waiting." She walks out with him to the back alley when she heard Reggie. She calls out for him.


Seph was about to start going towards the street when Sabrina called out to someone. “I’m gonna go get a taxi, I’ll be right back.” Seph said as he lowered onto the ground and walked towards the street. He figured that whoever she was calling out to would protect her if she needed it. Seph walked out to the street and waited to see a taxi.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jul 6, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello raised an eyebrow at the fix. "Oh? And who might that be, if you don't mind me asking."



"Let's just say its a friend of mine and leave it at that." He said. "It won't take long at all, I'll be back in a few minutes. Nobody break any bones while I'm gone, we're running low on gauze and splints already." And with that, Zach headed off to the hotel lobby, and paid a few cents to use the phone. He called Peter's house, expecting to hear his rabbit nag him till the end of dawn. Instead, he heard the gruff, annoyed voice of one Fenry Blackwell. 

"What the hell do ya' want?" He asked, in a baritone and sleepy voice. It seems he also had a habit for waking people up at the wrong time. 

"Fenry?" Zach said, confused. "Is Peter with you, I need to talk to him." Zach could hear the creak of that old lazyboy chair Fenry sat in.

"Pete's not here. He left chasin' after yer' hide, remember?" He told him. "Lord knows I tried to talk him out of it, but he loves ya' too much to do that, so I let him go." 

"Wait, Peter left? He said he wasn't leaving for a few days when I last called him." 

Fenry chuckled, "And you said you were studyin' abroad, but I guess we know that wasn't the truth either, huh?" 

Zach cursed, he had no idea where Peter could be in this city, and he was about to leave in a few hours to travel off to some other place. Fenry was quiet on the other end, and Zach almost thought he had hung up, but then the old Badger spoke. "I don't know what you've got yer'self tangled up in up there in the city, but I already know it ain't good." He muttered. "Peter's gone and sent that damn mutt to track you down, and I curse myself for not trying to talk him out of that as well." 

"Fenry...?" 

"Don't drag him into yer' shit, Higgsley. That boy loves you, and he's damn near chased you half way 'cross the country." He spoke harshly into the phone. "I don't care if you have classes. or if you spent half yer Mama's earnin's tryin' to get into that school, yer comin' home with Pete and that Mutt in tow." 

Zach sighed. "I can't do that, Fenry. I've already let a lot of folks down by not being there for 'em. And I sure as hell haven't made up for it yet."Zach waited for a response, but all he heard was a disgusted "Unbelievable" from Fenry before the Badger hung up.

After the call was finished, Zach hit his head against the side of the pay phone, tired. He felt a gentle tap against his shoulder. It was the receptionist from the front desk, a small gray mouse. "Excuse me?" She said "I heard you talking on the phone, and I couldn't help but over hear you mention a rabbit named 'Peter'? I think I know who you're looking for." 

The receptionist, a mouse named Grace, explained that a white rabbit named Peter had come to the hotel just yesterday looking for a cheap room. 

"I had to turn him away because everything was completely out of his price range, but I pointed him in the direction of a small motel a few blocks from here." She explained. 

"Where is it?" 

"It's just 2 blocks away. It may not look like much but you can't miss it once you get there." Zach thanked her and hurried off to whatever motel Peter had found himself in.


----------



## pandepix (Jul 6, 2019)

Reggie heard the familiar voice of Sabrina and almost bumped into an unfamiliar fur he hadn't seen walking out of the ruins of the speakeasy. "Where are you?" he calls out.


----------



## Zenkiki (Jul 6, 2019)

pandepix said:


> Reggie heard the familiar voice of Sabrina and almost bumped into an unfamiliar fur he hadn't seen walking out of the ruins of the speakeasy. "Where are you?" he calls out.


She calls from the back alley next to the bar. "Back here"


----------



## pandepix (Jul 7, 2019)

Reggie walks around to the back, sees Sabrina and notices that her leg is injured. "Whoa, are you okay?" His ears flatten back and he squints his eyes. "That other guy didn't hurt you, did he?" he growls.


----------



## Zenkiki (Jul 7, 2019)

pandepix said:


> Reggie walks around to the back, sees Sabrina and notices that her leg is injured. "Whoa, are you okay?" His ears flatten back and he squints his eyes. "That other guy didn't hurt you, did he?" he growls.


She shakes her head. "No... No I am fine. Just can you help me get to the taxi so we can get going?" She shouts to Seph, after this could you get Zach to come patch me up?"


----------



## pandepix (Jul 7, 2019)

"Ah, okay." He pulls Sabrina's arm around his shoulder and helps her back to the main road to wait for the taxi. "How was Japan? Obviously you can see everything went to hell here."


----------



## Seph (Jul 7, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> She shakes her head. "No... No I am fine. Just can you help me get to the taxi so we can get going?" She shouts to Seph, after this could you get Zach to come patch me up?"


“Sure.” Seph said as he finally saw a taxi coming down the street. He waved it down before speaking to the driver. Seph told him the address and paid him in advance before waiting for the two of them to arrive. “Go ahead and get her the taxi, I already told him where to go. “ Seph said to Reggie as he motioned towards the taxi.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jul 7, 2019)

Peter had slept pretty well that night, all things considered. He was lost in an unfamiliar city, and the only person he knew who lived here was probably off somewhere else. He got up from his bed, made sure to clean the place up afterward, and left to go and eat breakfast in the cafe downstairs. The motel he had found was shabby, but wholesome and worth the pay. 

He waved good morning to the nice receptionist, this one a cat, and began to talk to her. As they were talking however, the front door opened, the jingle of the bell on the door alerting them. 

"Good morning, sir. How can I-" the receptionist began, but she was cut off.

"Peter!" A happy shout responded, and Peter turned to see Zach smiling down at him. He swooped him up in a bear hug, and held him close. "Oh, how I've missed you so much!"

Peter hugged him back. "It has been a long time, hasn't it?" He said, laughing. The happy moment lasted for only a second however, before Peter grabbed one of Zach's pointed ears and hopped down, scolding him like a worried parent. 

Zach yelped. "Cotton, that's my ear your dragging around." He said.

"Don't you 'Cotton' me! Zachariah Higgsely, you have a lot of explaining to do, so start talking! Where were you? You told me you were off studying at school, so what happened? I walked around that whole campus, and not one Beast even knew your name!" Peter demanded. 

Zach eventually broke free from Peter's hold, and flicked his ear agitated. "Well...I uh....some stuff came up." He said, trying to explain. 

"Stuff like what?"

Zach sighed, rubbing the back of his head. "I guess I should probably just explain already, huh?" He nodded toward the door. "Come on, I'll explain everything while we walk." 

And so Zach told Peter everything, excluding things about Sabrina and her family he knew he shouldn't share, and when he was finished Peter had a strange look on his face. "Look, I know what I'm doing is bad, and you won't approve of it, but I gotta keep helping them, Cotton. I have a lot to make up for." He said.

"You...you said you and this Sabrina lady are fighting against MS23?" Peter asked. Zach nodded. 

"It's a dangerous fight, Pete. A lot of folks have died already, and it ain't pretty." _I probably shouldn't mention the fact that I had to bury someone today. 

"_I know that. It's just...I can't let you do something like this alone." Peter stopped where they were walking, and turned to face Zach. "I want to help you fight against this MS23 gang, because there's no way your gonna go through this without me. I'm with ya' till the end!" Zach laughed.

"Yeah, sure Cotton. But Fenry already told me to keep you out of this. Wouldn't want to anger the old Badger, you know." Zach explained, shrugging. 

Peter scoffed, "Fenry ain't my kin, so he can't tell me anything. I'm coming with you, whether you want me there, or not."

"Peter, what would you even do with the rest of us? We're already a little over staffed with medics." Zach told him. "Sabrina won't let you join if you don't have anything to give."

"I brought my shotgun with me, just in case something bad ever happened." He said. "And I think your forgetting that I'm an excellent shot. Plus I'm small! I bet she needs someone small like me to crawl through places, and what not." 

Zach sighed. "Alright then, I'll take you to where the others are staying, though I think they'll not like me bringing in another person like this." 

"Who else has joined this little group of yours?"

"That wolf you sent after me. He decided to stay after meeting the rest of them."

Zach held his arm out, and Peter took it. The pair made there way to the hotel where Gabriello and the others were, and hopefully where Sabrina would be.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jul 7, 2019)

While everyone else did their thing, Gabriello took the time to eat, shower, and change into a fresh suit. He then decided to contact Morty to meet him at a secluded place and gets ready to leave. "Hey, I'm heading out to get supplies. I will be back soon." He said to Jack and Akako. 

(@JackJackal , @GrimnCoyote )


----------



## Zenkiki (Jul 7, 2019)

pandepix said:


> "Ah, okay." He pulls Sabrina's arm around his shoulder and helps her back to the main road to wait for the taxi. "How was Japan? Obviously you can see everything went to hell here."


Sabrina looks at him, "It went fine." She chuckles thinking about something. "Turns out I'm a mother to four girls." She is helped into the taxi and waits as the taxi driver takes the three of them out to James' place and she hobbles inside with Reggie at her side.


----------



## Seph (Jul 7, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina looks at him, "It went fine." She chuckles thinking about something. "Turns out I'm a mother to four girls." She is helped into the taxi and waits as the taxi driver takes the three of them out to James' place and she hobbles inside with Reggie at her side.


“I’ll go and get Zach, hopefully it won’t take too long.” Seph told Sabrina as she left the car with Reggie. As soon as she left, Seph realized he had no clue how to find Zach. The taxi driver seemed to notice Seph’s frustration and decided to help. 
“Anything I can help you with friend?” He asked Seph. 
“Maybe, you seen a small fox around here, he was probably with a lion, uh, lion with feathers?” Seph asked. 
The taxi driver chuckled before speaking. “There are many foxes in this city friend, I see hundreds a day. But, feathered lions are rare, and it just so happens I saw one entering a hotel a little bit away.” The driver said. 
“Really? Well shit, take me there and I’ll pay double.” Seph responded. 
“Of course friend.” The driver said as he took off towards the hotel.


----------



## JackJackal (Jul 7, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> While everyone else did their thing, Gabriello took the time to eat, shower, and change into a fresh suit. He then decided to contact Morty to meet him at a secluded place and gets ready to leave. "Hey, I'm heading out to get supplies. I will be back soon." He said to Jack and Akako.
> 
> (@JackJackal , @GrimnCoyote )


"Alright then. Be careful." Jack said watching Gabriello get ready to leave


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jul 7, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> While everyone else did their thing, Gabriello took the time to eat, shower, and change into a fresh suit. He then decided to contact Morty to meet him at a secluded place and gets ready to leave. "Hey, I'm heading out to get supplies. I will be back soon." He said to Jack and Akako.
> 
> (@JackJackal , @GrimnCoyote )



"Stay safe Mr Gabriello", she said finishing her meal.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jul 7, 2019)

JackJackal said:


> "Alright then. Be careful." Jack said watching Gabriello get ready to leave





GrimnCoyote said:


> "Stay safe Mr Gabriello", she said finishing her meal.



"See you soon." The feathered lion left the hotel and heads out to the meeting place. Twenty minutes later, Gabriello arrived at a park in a secluded area where Morty was there waiting for him. "Thank you for coming on such a short noticed." Gabriello said as he walked up to the fox. Morty blew out smoke from his cigarette and looked at him. "You're lucky that I even answered your call. I was in the middle of a poker game. " He hands him a bag full of weapons and watched as Gabriello looked them over. "So I grabbed all the weapons I had in stock. I hope this is for your satisfaction. " After looking over the weapons, he pulls out a stack of cash and hands it to him. "Thanks, Morty. " The fox takes it and pockets it in his coat. "Always a pleasure,  Gab." And after another handshake,  they went their separate ways.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jul 7, 2019)

James had thrown on a pair of old beat up overalls and had been listening to the Chicago Cubs and Boston Red Paws game. The fifth inning rolled around when he heard a car door shut outside. He looked to see Adreath was still in his seat tied up, then he walked to the door. He opened it up to see a cab pulling away and Sabrina hobbling towards him with the help of a feline. He looked to her leg and saw it was pointing in a way it shouldn’t have.
“Hey Sabri- Oh my God!” He bolted out the door and came to Sabrina’s side, putting her arm over his shoulder and walking with Reggie. “Here, I can try to take care of it... or at least have it stable until we can get someone here.” He walked her inside and with Reggie’s help he sat her down on the couch where he had been sitting. He squatted down and rubbed his forehead. “I think I might have a medic kit upstairs somewhere in my stash of crap from Europe. If I can’t find it I can improvise a splint if you want. I’m assuming Seph is going to get Midnight or Zach. Anyways, do you want me to try to stabilize it now or wait for one of the medics?”


----------



## Zenkiki (Jul 7, 2019)

She shook her head shoing him away. "I am fine, Seph said you needed me to talk to someone?" She figured she could just sit down somewhere and act like she wasn't injured and talk with the guy and get help afterwards. The pain had disappeared mostly from her body deploying natural painkillers and she couldn't feel that much pain with it until those pain killers die. "I'll be fine James, my office fell when I was up there and a filling cabinet landed on me, Thankfully Seph had arrived and he helped me up the stairs where Reggie found me and here we are now."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jul 7, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> She shook her head shoing him away. "I am fine, Seph said you needed me to talk to someone?" She figured she could just sit down somewhere and act like she wasn't injured and talk with the guy and get help afterwards. The pain had disappeared mostly from her body deploying natural painkillers and she couldn't feel that much pain with it until those pain killers die. "I'll be fine James, my office fell when I was up there and a filling cabinet landed on me, Thankfully Seph had arrived and he helped me up the stairs where Reggie found me and here we are now."


"Alright then... thank the Lord it wasn't worse." He shifted himself a bit then went to give her a paw up from the couch so he could help bear her weight. "I know there's no way you can walk on that..." Once she stood up he got on her bad side and wrapped her arm over his shoulder. He walked her into the kitchen to where Paul had been sitting earlier, right across from Adreath.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jul 7, 2019)

"Hey Raccoon who's the kitten?", Adreath spoke, each word sounding like nails on a chalkboard. The Tasmanian tiger looked up and down analysing the cat. "Hhhhm your pretty good lookin I guess the bland pelts what turns me off", he joked, "guessing your Sabrina, I'm Adreath nice to kill yah...I mean meet yah".


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jul 7, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "Hey Raccoon who's the kitten?", Adreath spoke, each word sounding like nails on a chalkboard. The Tasmanian tiger looked up and down analysing the cat. "Hhhhm your pretty good lookin I guess the bland pelts what turns me off", he joked, "guessing your Sabrina, I'm Adreath nice to kill yah...I mean meet yah".


"Says the one half-dead and tied to a chair. This right here is your nightmare incarnate bucko." James helped Sab sit then he looked to her.
"Ma'am, apparently he came in while we were gone. Paul gave him refuge here then discovered a list of gang contacts, including a few from MS23." He handed her the piece of paper. "I wanted you to talk to him a bit because I thought he'd talk more for you. You've interrogated more people then me... so I was pretty sure you could pull more from him then me."


----------



## Zenkiki (Jul 7, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> "Says the one half-dead and tied to a chair. This right here is your nightmare incarnate bucko." James helped Sab sit then he looked to her.
> "Ma'am, apparently he came in while we were gone. Paul gave him refuge here then discovered a list of gang contacts, including a few from MS23." He handed her the piece of paper. "I wanted you to talk to him a bit because I thought he'd talk more for you. You've interrogated more people then me... so I was pretty sure you could pull more from him then me."


Sabrina sat down in the chair and leans back taking a chilled approach first. "Thank you James, you may leave I can handle him myself." She then looks at the bound tiger and tilts her head with her bad leg corssing over on top of her good leg to make herself look hotter and seduce him a bit. "So babe, you're coming after me? Am I that pretty you are hunting me across the world?"


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jul 7, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina sat down in the chair and leans back taking a chilled approach first. "Thank you James, you may leave I can handle him myself." She then looks at the bound tiger and tilts her head with her bad leg corssing over on top of her good leg to make herself look hotter and seduce him a bit. "So babe, you're coming after me? Am I that pretty you are hunting me across the world?"




"Nope it's more for the thrill of the kill", he said confidently. He smiled a disgusting crooked yellow smile. His eyes lacking sanity and any hope for redemption.


----------



## Zenkiki (Jul 7, 2019)

She smiles and leans into her legs with a paw holding her chin smiling a bit finding it interesting, "Oh? And how would you go about killing me and what would you do with my fur?"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jul 7, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina sat down in the chair and leans back taking a chilled approach first. "Thank you James, you may leave I can handle him myself." She then looks at the bound tiger and tilts her head with her bad leg corssing over on top of her good leg to make herself look hotter and seduce him a bit. "So babe, you're coming after me? Am I that pretty you are hunting me across the world?"


James nodded to her. "Yes ma'am." He gave Adreath the smallest pat on the back before taking the radio and his bags upstairs. He dropped his bags in his room before checking on Paul, seeing he was still out cold from sleep deprivation. He went back into his room and set the radio on his nightstand before throwing off his overalls and getting in the bed. He sighed and stared at the ceiling as he listened to the ball game go on.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jul 7, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> She smiles and leans into her legs with a paw holding her chin smiling a bit finding it interesting, "Oh? And how would you go about killing me and what would you do with my fur?"



"Add it to my jacket", the canine looked at his mess of a jacket hung up on the wall. "That thing has years of trophies amalgamated together into something beautiful".


----------



## Zenkiki (Jul 7, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "Add it to my jacket", the canine looked at his mess of a jacket hung up on the wall. "That thing has years of trophies amalgamated together into something beautiful".


She looks at his jacket and nodded. "That's not a bad collection, but you should really see mine. It will make your's seem like a toddler's collection. So should I add your fur to my jacket or will you cooperate and talk?"


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jul 7, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> She looks at his jacket and nodded. "That's not a bad collection, but you should really see mine. It will make your's seem like a toddler's collection. So should I add your fur to my jacket or will you cooperate and talk?"




Adreath let out a laugh, "your feisty aren't yah". "Look I like your moxy but what's in it for me if I cooperate here".


----------



## Zenkiki (Jul 7, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> Adreath let out a laugh, "your feisty aren't yah". "Look I like your moxy but what's in it for me if I cooperate here".


She looks at him. "Thousands of furs, plus a place by my side. Wouldn't a mean 'ol tiger like that? A place next to me?" She smiles tempting him, while having no intention on letting him anywhere near her and likely just kill him after the information is given.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jul 7, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> She looks at him. "Thousands of furs, plus a place by my side. Wouldn't a mean 'ol tiger like that? A place next to me?" She smiles tempting him, while having no intention on letting him anywhere near her and likely just kill him after the information is given.




"Hmmm...let me think about it", Adreath knew she was bluffing but decided to play along, "alright you gpt a deal". "I don't know much but I can tell you what information I have". "My employer Fang, real asshole but has deep pockets and a fine taste in alchol". "He hired me to kill you in order to loosen your grip on Chicago".


----------



## Zenkiki (Jul 7, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "Hmmm...let me think about it", Adreath knew she was bluffing but decided to play along, "alright you gpt a deal". "I don't know much but I can tell you what information I have". "My employer Fang, real asshole but has deep pockets and a fine taste in alcohol". "He hired me to kill you in order to loosen your grip on Chicago".


She shakes her head, "No killing me would do more than just loosen my grip on Chicago. It would cripple everything since we wouldn't have a leader and he sees that. So what else can you tell me about his "Black Paw" squad? They are the ones that shot up my bar and my under boss."


----------



## Seph (Jul 7, 2019)

After a while of driving they finally arrived at the hotel. 
“This is the place, and that’ll be 50 dollars friend.” The driver said, looking back at Seph. 
“Scam artist.” Seph muttered out as he handed him the money. 
“You have a good time now!” The driver said as Seph left the car and approached the hotel. He greeted the clerk before asking her about Gabe and Zach. 
“So, uh, have you seen a lion with feathers around here?” Seph asked bluntly.
“Yes sir, he just left.” She responded. 
“Shit,uh, how about a little fox, about this tall,” Seph said, trying to show Zach’s height. 
“Yes, he just left too.” She responded happily. Seph groaned and was about to walk away when she spoke again. “I know where he was going though. Another hotel not too far away...here’s the address.” She responded as she gave him a piece of paper with the other hotel’s address. 
“Wow...uh...thank you.” Seph responded as he took the paper and started walking away. 
“You have a good day now.” She said, smiling. 
“Uh, you too.” Seph said as he walked out of the hotel. He walked down the street and eventually found the other hotel. As he walked in the clerk looked at him before looking back at the news paper. “Have you seen a little fox around here?” Seph asked her. 
“Mhm.” She responded, not looking up from her newspaper. 
“Is he still here?” Seph asked. 
“Nope.” She responded. Seph sighed before walking to the lobby and sitting down. “He has to come back eventually.” Seph concluded as he sat down in the lobby.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jul 7, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> She shakes her head, "No killing me would do more than just loosen my grip on Chicago. It would cripple everything since we wouldn't have a leader and he sees that. So what else can you tell me about his "Black Paw" squad? They are the ones that shot up my bar and my under boss."




"Oh hell yeah they were no doubt about it, a job that cleanly done could only be pulled of by the best the have". "I tell yah those guys work compared to my is like comparing a soldiers kill count to an office workers resume".


----------



## Zenkiki (Jul 7, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "Oh hell yeah they were no doubt about it, a job that cleanly done could only be pulled of by the best the have". "I tell yah those guys work compared to my is like comparing a soldiers kill count to an office workers resume".


"Oh? Then I take it you know about them? Tell me what you can." She leans back easing off the tension giving him some freedom. Then she drank from a glass as she waits for an answer.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jul 7, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> "Oh? Then I take it you know about them? Tell me what you can." She leans back easing off the tension giving him some freedom. Then she drank from a glass as she waits for an answer.




"Okay so they go by codenames and have had most their civilian information destroyed making tracking them extremely difficult". While speaking Adreath dislocated his thumb and angled it inwards. "I know a guy named Judge who isn't my idea of a delightful person to be around but he's the leader of the group". Slowly he pulled his hand out of the rope and then lifted the other. "Then theirs a short british fuck called Slipnaught who I like to call 'Boo hoo my wife is dead island man', he's like the teams tracker".


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jul 7, 2019)

The seventh inning stretch had came in the ballgame James was listening to. James got himself dressed in his overalls again and picked up his .45, glad he wasn't having to wear it today. He was curious how the interrogation was going so he silently crept down the stairs, pistol in paw. He stood still in the stairway and listened intently. He could hear the mad canine talking about the Black Paw again and the furs he knew. James just stayed in the stairwell, out of sight but still eavesdropping.


----------



## Zenkiki (Jul 7, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "Okay so they go by codenames and have had most their civilian information destroyed making tracking them extremely difficult". While speaking Adreath dislocated his thumb and angled it inwards. "I know a guy named Judge who isn't my idea of a delightful person to be around but he's the leader of the group". Slowly he pulled his hand out of the rope and then lifted the other. "Then theirs a short british fuck called Slipnaught who I like to call 'Boo hoo my wife is dead island man', he's like the teams tracker".





Captain TrashPanda said:


> The seventh inning stretch had came in the ballgame James was listening to. James got himself dressed in his overalls again and picked up his .45, glad he wasn't having to wear it today. He was curious how the interrogation was going so he silently crept down the stairs, pistol in paw. He stood still in the stairway and listened intently. He could hear the mad canine talking about the Black Paw again and the furs he knew. James just stayed in the stairwell, out of sight but still eavesdropping.


Sabrina looks at him and pointed her gun at him after grabbing it from her dress having seen him slipping out of the ropes. "If you want to escape that badly, dont make it so obvious. She looks at him and squeezes the trigger pointing the barrel directly at his eye. "Sit down and be a good boy." She then turns her head and calls out, "James!"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jul 7, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina looks at him and pointed her gun at him after grabbing it from her dress having seen him slipping out of the ropes. "If you want to escape that badly, dont make it so obvious. She looks at him and squeezes the trigger pointing the barrel directly at his eye. "Sit down and be a good boy." She then turns her head and calls out, "James!"


James was caught completely off guard but he came around the corner with the Mars Automatic. He looked beside the couch and set the pistol down. He came back up with his trench shotgun and pumped it loudly, ejecting an unused shell. He came behind Adreath and put the muzzle on the back of his skull.
"Don't you dare move ya sonuvabitch... do what she says and sit the hell down."


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jul 7, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina looks at him and pointed her gun at him after grabbing it from her dress having seen him slipping out of the ropes. "If you want to escape that badly, dont make it so obvious. She looks at him and squeezes the trigger pointing the barrel directly at his eye. "Sit down and be a good boy." She then turns her head and calls out, "James!"





Captain TrashPanda said:


> James was caught completely off guard but he came around the corner with the Mars Automatic. He looked beside the couch and set the pistol down. He came back up with his trench shotgun and pumped it loudly, ejecting an unused shell. He came behind Adreath and put the muzzle on the back of his skull.
> "Don't you dare move ya sonuvabitch... do what she says and sit the hell down."




Adreath pulled his hands around and popped his thumb into place. "Fine fine...perseptive bitch", he said slightly angered, "I'll sit down and be a good tasmanian tiger". He glanced over at James, "hey trigger happy yah mind gettin me some water before I pass out".


----------



## Zenkiki (Jul 7, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> Adreath pulled his hands around and popped his thumb into place. "Fine fine...perseptive bitch", he said slightly angered, "I'll sit down and be a good tasmanian tiger". He glanced over at James, "hey trigger happy yah mind gettin me some water before I pass out".


Sabrina growls at him. "No, you will get your water once you are finished talking and I have everything I need. Until then you are not going to do anything else than talk. Now where in Arizona are they the strongest and the weakest?"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jul 7, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> Adreath pulled his hands around and popped his thumb into place. "Fine fine...perceptive bitch", he said slightly angered, "I'll sit down and be a good tasmanian tiger". He glanced over at James, "hey trigger happy yah mind gettin me some water before I pass out".





Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina growls at him. "No, you will get your water once you are finished talking and I have everything I need. Until then you are not going to do anything else than talk. Now where in Arizona are they the strongest and the weakest?"


"I do mind." He watched him sit down before he slowly walked to Sab's side and sat in a chair next to her. He listened to him and kept the shotgun leveled at his chest.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jul 7, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina growls at him. "No, you will get your water once you are finished talking and I have everything I need. Until then you are not going to do anything else than talk. Now where in Arizona are they the strongest and the weakest?"




Adreath groweled, "Tucson is where most their operations are". "They have a building there that they pack cannabis into pillows then transport it across the country". "Another thing they have is a regional headquarters of sorts called The Hub which is a cheap little bar which illegally has a basement with access to the sewers".


----------



## Zenkiki (Jul 7, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> Adreath groweled, "Tucson is where most their operations are". "They have a building there that they pack cannabis into pillows then transport it across the country". "Another thing they have is a regional headquarters of sorts called The Hub which is a cheap little bar which illegally has a basement with access to the sewers".


She puts her hand on his head, "And where is this "Hub"? After this you are free to go."


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jul 7, 2019)

"As I said it's in the city of Tucson on a corner off broadway", he said in an annoyed state. "Now can I please get a drink before I pass out?".


----------



## Zenkiki (Jul 7, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "As I said it's in the city of Tucson on a corner off broadway", he said in an annoyed state. "Now can I please get a drink before I pass out?".


She nodded her head slowly still sitting down because of ankle. She handed him the coffee cup knowing it was empty. "Here."


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jul 7, 2019)

He attempted to take a sip but was suprised when nothing met his mouth. "You fucking kidding me?", the canine said smashing the cup with his hand on the floor. Large chunks of glass penetrated the palm of his paw. "No Adreath calm down shes just messing with you", he took a couple deep breaths.


----------



## Zenkiki (Jul 7, 2019)

She smiles. "James take him to the backyard. I need to go to the office and we cant have him following me."


----------



## pandepix (Jul 7, 2019)

Reggie sat down on the couch, quietly listening to the conversation between the others. _Damn, a bounty hunter, too? _He turns to Sabrina. "Ma'am, I'd like to accompany you with whatever buisness needs to be dealt with next."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jul 7, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> She smiles. "James take him to the backyard. I need to go to the office and we cant have him following me."


James smiled a small smile and stood up.
"With pleasure ma'am." He grabbed the back of the chair and drug Adreath across the floor and to the backdoor. He prepared to open the door and drag him and the chair outside to finish him off.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jul 7, 2019)

Zach and Peter made it back to the hotel, and Umbra wasn't waiting for them when they got back. "Where the hell did that Mutt go?" Zach muttered. The wolf wasn't there it seems. 

"Maybe he just went for a walk. Anyway, I gotta go and get my shotgun!" Peter told him. "I left it back at the hotel. You were so happy to see me, you pretty much dragged me off before I could go and get my things." 

Zach looked embarrased. "Oh." He said. "Well, I'll go get it. You stay here with the others, and wait until Sabrina and the rest come. Some of them are real friendly, so don't be too scared of them. There's a big, mean looking Racoon named James whose a pretty friendly guy, so I don't think he'd turn you topside just for being there." 

Peter nodded in understanding. "How am I supposed to pay for a room?" Peter asked. Zach told him not to worry about it, and that he could just bunk in the room he shared with Umbra. 

"Odds are that mutt isn't here, and he's just gone off for a walk like you said. I'll be back in a few minutes, introduce yourself to the others while I'm gone."

And with that, Zach left again for the second time that day to go and get Peter's shotgun. When he got to the lobby, he notticed Seph and Akako waiting there.

"What are you two doing here?" He asked them.

@GrimnCoyote @Seph


----------



## Zenkiki (Jul 7, 2019)

pandepix said:


> Reggie sat down on the couch, quietly listening to the conversation between the others. _Damn, a bounty hunter, too? _He turns to Sabrina. "Ma'am, I'd like to accompany you with whatever buisness needs to be dealt with next."


Sabrina nodded to him and stood up with his help, while to two work on going upstairs. "Sure you can come. I wasnt sure if you were going to be too busy with yoir business you told me about."


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jul 7, 2019)

"Seph what are you doing", she said slightly after sneaking up on the other creature.


----------



## Seph (Jul 7, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "Seph what are you doing", she said slightly after sneaking up on the other creature.


“Oh shit!” Seph said surprised. He hadn’t known she was even in the area. “Oh, uh, I’m trying to find Zach, but the bastard seems to not stay in one place for more than 5 minutes.” Seph said to her right as he heard the door open.


Liseran Thistle said:


> Zach and Peter made it back to the hotel, and Umbra wasn't waiting for them when they got back. "Where the hell did that Mutt go?" Zach muttered. The wolf wasn't there it seems.
> 
> "Maybe he just went for a walk. Anyway, I gotta go and get my shotgun!" Peter told him. "I left it back at the hotel. You were so happy to see me, you pretty much dragged me off before I could go and get my things."
> 
> ...


“Zach! Nice of you to come by! We need to go, the boss needs help.” Seph said as he walked towards Zach.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jul 7, 2019)

Seph said:


> “Oh shit!” Seph said surprised. He hadn’t known she was even in the area. “Oh, uh, I’m trying to find Zach, but the bastard seems to not stay in one place for more than 5 minutes.” Seph said to her right as he heard the door open.
> 
> “Zach! Nice of you to come by! We need to go, the boss needs help.” Seph said as he walked towards Zach.



"What's wrong this time, I thought I told everyone to not snap any of their bones while I was gone." He said, exasperated. "I'll come with you, just let me grab something real quick. We may have a new recruit, and he left his stuff here at the hotel."


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jul 7, 2019)

Outside Adreath coughed up a bit more blood, "hey raccoon can you atleast kill me while I'm holding my jacket". "I wanna be reminded of how much I've accomplished in all my years of living".


----------



## Seph (Jul 7, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> "What's wrong this time, I thought I told everyone to not snap any of their bones while I was gone." He said, exasperated. "I'll come with you, just let me grab something real quick. We may have a new recruit, and he left his stuff here at the hotel."


“Yeah, you do that. Meet me outside when you’re done.” Seph said as he patted Zach on the back. “I’ll get us a ride.” Seph said as he walked out of the hotel and waited to see a taxi.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jul 7, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> Outside Adreath coughed up a bit more blood, "hey raccoon can you atleast kill me while I'm holding my jacket". "I wanna be reminded of how much I've accomplished in all my years of living".


James sighed and rolled his eyes. 
"Fine. Knucklehead..." He sprinted back in to get the jacket, trying to limit how much time he had alone. He grabbed it and began to hustle back outside.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jul 7, 2019)

Adreath wasted no time using the glass shards jammed into his hand he quickly cut his restraint but kept hus arms behind his back. "Gee your so kind racc", he spoke condescendingly.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jul 7, 2019)

Seph said:


> “Yeah, you do that. Meet me outside when you’re done.” Seph said as he patted Zach on the back. “I’ll get us a ride.” Seph said as he walked out of the hotel and waited to see a taxi.



Zach went and grabbed Peter's shotgun out of the room he was staying in, and met Seph outside. "So, who needs my medical advice now? I left for maybe 20 minutes, how the hell has anyone hurt themselves so much that they need me? And in that short a time frame?"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jul 7, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> Adreath wasted no time using the glass shards jammed into his hand he quickly cut his restraint but kept hus arms behind his back. "Gee your so kind racc", he spoke condescendingly.


James came back disgruntled and laid the jacket on the canine's lap, not noticing he had cut himself free. "Man, you gonna go down smelling like a sewer..."


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jul 7, 2019)

"You thinks so huh", he smirked, "I think you should lie down my friend". Adreath said graaping the raccoons left arm driving the glass from his hand into it.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jul 7, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "You thinks so huh", he smirked, "I think you should lie down my friend". Adreath said graaping the raccoons left arm driving the glass from his hand into it.


James' eyes widened in surprise and pain as he briefly stumbled backwards, grunting in pain from the stab wound. He dropped the shotgun and put his right paw over the wound which began to bleed rather quickly.
"Goddammit!..."


----------



## Seph (Jul 7, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Zach went and grabbed Peter's shotgun out of the room he was staying in, and met Seph outside. "So, who needs my medical advice now? I left for maybe 20 minutes, how the hell has anyone hurt themselves so much that they need me? And in that short a time frame?"


“The boss went and got her leg broken, didn’t tell me how. But she asked for you in particular.” Seph said as he saw a taxi. He waved it down and saw a familiar driver siting in the seat. The taxi pulled up and the driver stuck his head out to speak. 
“Hey! Big man! I see you found your fox friend.” The driver said. 
“Yeah, but what are you still doing here? Ain’t you got somewhere to be?” Seph asked. 
“To be honest with you, I saw you come out of that other hotel and decided to follow, then I drove around the block until you came out.” He said smiling. 
“Why’d you do that?” Seph asked
“Because I know you pay good, now get in.” The driver said. 
“Take us back to that house you picked me up at.” Seph told. 
“Of course friend.” The driver said. Seph got in and motioned for Zach to get in the taxi after him.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jul 7, 2019)

Taking advantage of the moment Adreath got to his knees and grabbed the chair. The pain was unbearable but it was his only way of escaping. Taking a swing he cracked the chair over Jame's head and quickly began running away.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jul 7, 2019)

Akako followed the group seeing how she had nothing better to do.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jul 7, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> Taking advantage of the moment Adreath got to his knees and grabbed the chair. The pain was unbearable but it was his only way of escaping. Taking a swing he cracked the chair over Jame's head and quickly began running away.


James could only briefly see the chair coming for him. He raised his good arm up and it took some of the blow but the majority slammed into his skull. He grunted in agony and held his head. He forced himself to stand up albeit the world was spinning around him. He could make out the canine hobbling away quickly through the house.
"Get the hell... back here..." He clumsily stumbled through the yard and back inside in pursuit of Adreath.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jul 7, 2019)

Seph said:


> “The boss went and got her leg broken, didn’t tell me how. But she asked for you in particular.” Seph said as he saw a taxi. He waved it down and saw a familiar driver siting in the seat. The taxi pulled up and the driver stuck his head out to speak.
> “Hey! Big man! I see you found your fox friend.” The driver said.
> “Yeah, but what are you still doing here? Ain’t you got somewhere to be?” Seph asked.
> “To be honest with you, I saw you come out of that other hotel and decided to follow, then I drove around the block until you came out.” He said smiling.
> ...



Zach sighed. "I guess even Sab has her moments. I refuse to believe she's like the rest of ya'll, getting into fights and what not." He laid the shotgun on his lap, and checked to see if Peter had loaded it or not. He didn't want to accidently set this thing off and kill someone, so he took the bullets out and pocketed them. "I am running low on supplies, though I guess that'll have to wait until after I patch her up."


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jul 7, 2019)

The tasmanian tiger only had moments to think before being recaptured. Even in his weakened state he still could remember the layout of the house. Realizing escape was impossible he did the next best this and ran into the basement. Locking the door behind him he nearly fell backwards down the stares but managed to keep himself up. "Hahaha eat my dust yah mentally challenged racoon".


----------



## Seph (Jul 7, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Zach sighed. "I guess even Sab has her moments. I refuse to believe she's like the rest of ya'll, getting into fights and what not." He laid the shotgun on his lap, and checked to see if Peter had loaded it or not. He didn't want to accidently set this thing off and kill someone, so he took the bullets out and pocketed them. "I am running low on supplies, though I guess that'll have to wait until after I patch her up."


“Whoa! No guns in my car!” The driver said as he saw Zach come in with the gun. 
“It’s fine, he’s a medic, he ain’t shooting anyone.” Seph said. 
“You’re paying me extra for this.” The driver said as he took off. Seph sighed and nodded his head at the driver. He noticed that Akako had joined them but had no problem with it. Seph hoped that when he got back to James’s house, he wouldn’t have to go and fetch anyone else.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jul 7, 2019)

Seph said:


> “Whoa! No guns in my car!” The driver said as he saw Zach come in with the gun.
> “It’s fine, he’s a medic, he ain’t shooting anyone.” Seph said.
> “You’re paying me extra for this.” The driver said as he took off. Seph sighed and nodded his head at the driver. He noticed that Akako had joined them but had no problem with it. Seph hoped that when he got back to James’s house, he wouldn’t have to go and fetch anyone else.



They made it to a small, unfamiliar house that Zach had never been to. "Who lives here?" He asked.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jul 7, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> The tasmanian tiger only had moments to think before being recaptured. Even in his weakened state he still could remember the layout of the house. Realizing escape was impossible he did the next best this and ran into the basement. Locking the door behind him he nearly fell backwards down the stares but managed to keep himself up. "Hahaha eat my dust yah mentally challenged racoon".


James heard the basement door slam shut and he groaned.
"Great... well there's only one way in or out so he's stuck." He clumsily walked to the kitchen and got two chairs. With all his strength he dragged them to the door and braced it so it was impossible for Adreath to get out. 
"Yea, I'm mentally challenged... dumbass rat." He sat in one of the chairs facing the front door and sighed, holding his wound trying to clot it.


----------



## Seph (Jul 7, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> They made it to a small, unfamiliar house that Zach had never been to. "Who lives here?" He asked.


“This is James’s.” Seph said as he handed the driver another 50 and got out. Seph walked up to the door and didn’t bother knocking. He cracked open the door before deciding to call out. “James! Sabrina! I brought Zach! Where’d everybody go?” Seph asked as he stepped inside.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jul 7, 2019)

"A greet the gangs all here", Adreath yelled out after hearing a car pull up outside. Carefully he used what little scraps were available in the basement to make a set of make shit leg braces and a spear.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jul 7, 2019)

Seph said:


> “This is James’s.” Seph said as he handed the driver another 50 and got out. Seph walked up to the door and didn’t bother knocking. He cracked open the door before deciding to call out. “James! Sabrina! I brought Zach! Where’d everybody go?” Seph asked as he stepped inside.


James called to Seph, "Over here! Get Zack over here, that sonuvabitch canine stabbed me in the arm! I think Sab's upstairs... but I need some help!"


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jul 7, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James called to Seph, "Over here! Get Zack over here, that sonuvabitch canine stabbed me in the arm! I think Sab's upstairs... but I need some help!"



Zach came into the room, and gagged. "What the hell happened here?" he rushed over, and looked at James' arm. "Shit. That's a deep cut." He ripped some cloth from a nearby shabby curtain and tied it around the wound, trying to stop the bleeding. "I don't have any of my stuff with me, but if we can make it back to the hotel I can patch him up better." That makeshift bandage was all he had right then. That, and a shotgun.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jul 7, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Zach came into the room, and gagged. "What the hell happened here?" he rushed over, and looked at James' arm. "Shit. That's a deep cut." He ripped some cloth from a nearby shabby curtain and tied it around the wound, trying to stop the bleeding. "I don't have any of my stuff with me, but if we can make it back to the hotel I can patch him up better." That makeshift bandage was all he had right then. That, and a shotgun.


James put a free paw on his wound and pressed down. He grimaced a bit and gritted his teeth.
“Let’s wait. Sab is somewhere here... I think upstairs with some other feline but I don’t know.” He looked to see Akako standing there looking a bit timid. “Hey Akako... you alright?”

@GrimnCoyote


----------



## pandepix (Jul 7, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina nodded to him and stood up with his help, while to two work on going upstairs. "Sure you can come. I wasnt sure if you were going to be too busy with yoir business you told me about."



"Ah, yes, I have been busy with it, but I think my buddy will be able to handle it without me. He's more charismatic and has better luck with those sorts of things. Besides, I want to make a difference and change in the world, to be apart of something bigger and this seems like the ideal way." He hears the commotion happening outside and gets up to look out a window. "Ma'am, I think we have a situation..." he tells Sabrina. He chuckles to himself thinking about how it almost looks like a scene from a cartoon.


----------



## Zenkiki (Jul 8, 2019)

pandepix said:


> "Ah, yes, I have been busy with it, but I think my buddy will be able to handle it without me. He's more charismatic and has better luck with those sorts of things. Besides, I want to make a difference and change in the world, to be apart of something bigger and this seems like the ideal way." He hears the commotion happening outside and gets up to look out a window. "Ma'am, I think we have a situation..." he tells Sabrina. He chuckles to himself thinking about how it almost looks like a scene from a cartoon.


Sabrina and him open the door to Paul's bedroom and she is walked over to his bed as he was out in the bathroom. Sabrina gets her leg up on the bed and she puts her head back. "Alright Reggie, you can come with us, as long as you are able to."


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jul 8, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James put a free paw on his wound and pressed down. He grimaced a bit and gritted his teeth.
> “Let’s wait. Sab is somewhere here... I think upstairs with some other feline but I don’t know.” He looked to see Akako standing there looking a bit timid. “Hey Akako... you alright?”
> 
> @GrimnCoyote



Zach looked at the stairs. "Seph said she needed help too...Dammit, I don't have my kit with me. Do you happen to have anything like a first aid kit in here anywhere, James?" He asked. Even something as meager as a few bandages and some rubbing alcohl would suffice.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jul 8, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Zach looked at the stairs. "Seph said she needed help too...Dammit, I don't have my kit with me. Do you happen to have anything like a first aid kit in here anywhere, James?" He asked. Even something as meager as a few bandages and some rubbing alcohl would suffice.


“Yea... there’s a scavenged field medic kit upstairs in my room... it’s in a box with ammo in the closet. That might have something in it.”


Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina and him open the door to Paul's bedroom and she is walked over to his bed as he was out in the bathroom. Sabrina gets her leg up on the bed and she puts her head back. "Alright Reggie, you can come with us, as long as you are able to."


Paul had drowsily woken up earlier and went to the bathroom wearing nothing but his britches. He didn’t hear the felines walking upstairs as he took care of business. He walked out after washing his hands to see a strange cat in his bed. He screamed a bit and jumped back in surprise.
“Sweet muther of all thangs gud and holy, who the hell are you??”


----------



## Zenkiki (Jul 8, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> “Yea... there’s a scavenged field medic kit upstairs in my room... it’s in a box with ammo in the closet. That might have something in it.”
> 
> Paul had drowsily woken up earlier and went to the bathroom wearing nothing but his britches. He didn’t hear the felines walking upstairs as he took care of business. He walked out after washing his hands to see a strange cat in his bed. He screamed a bit and jumped back in surprise.
> “Sweet muther of all thangs gud and holy, who the hell are you??”


She put her hands up to tell him, "woah... James brought me here." She used James instead since it was more likely he knew James than Reggie or Seph.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jul 8, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> She put her hands up to tell him, "woah... James brought me here." She used James instead since it was more likely he knew James than Reggie or Seph.


Paul gave a suspicious look before slowly walking in. He went for his overalls and put them on. He looked to Reggie and cocked his head a bit. 
“Wait a second... you was there that night... yea, sheit what’s ya name...” He stood there for a moment before clapping his paws. “Reggie! Yea I saw you at the diner the other night.” Paul then looked to the feline as a wide eyed expression crossed his face.  
“Are you... are you THE Ms. Sabrina? Like... the one that gave James work?”


----------



## Zenkiki (Jul 8, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Paul gave a suspicious look before slowly walking in. He went for his overalls and put them on. He looked to Reggie and cocked his head a bit.
> “Wait a second... you was there that night... yea, sheit what’s ya name...” He stood there for a moment before clapping his paws. “Reggie! Yea I saw you at the diner the other night.” Paul then looked to the feline as a wide eyed expression crossed his face.
> “Are you... are you THE Ms. Sabrina? Like... the one that gave James work?”


Sabrina slowly nodded getting a weird sense that said he was about to worship her and nodded. "Yeah that would be me. What gave it away? My fur?"


----------



## pandepix (Jul 8, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina and him open the door to Paul's bedroom and she is walked over to his bed as he was out in the bathroom. Sabrina gets her leg up on the bed and she puts her head back. "Alright Reggie, you can come with us, as long as you are able to."



Reggie's tail flicks with excitement. "Yes, ma'am! I won't let you down!" he says eager to prove himself. _If I'm gonna be dealing with bad guys, I should probably learn how to shoot a gun. _He sticks his hand in his pocket and feels the knife he has been absentmindedly carrying around and fiddles with it. _And some hand to hand combat wouldn't be a bad idea either. 
"_Oh, hey Paul!" he says noticing him enter the bedroom. "Yea," he awkwardly chuckles. "It's me. Didn't realize this was your place."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jul 8, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina slowly nodded getting a weird sense that said he was about to worship her and nodded. "Yeah that would be me. What gave it away? My fur?"


“Welp you’d be the only white cat James would never shut his yap about.” Paul nervously shifted himself before speaking again. “But uhhh yea.... I guess make yurself at home. The least I can do for the fine feline who gave us a future.” He saw her leg and grimaced a bit. “Gosh... that looks like it smarted a bit.” He backed up slowly and gave a very nervous grin. “If ya need anything just holler and I can go gets it.”


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jul 8, 2019)

Gabriello finally made it back to the hotel and entered the suite. However, he looked around the common area to see it completely empty. "Hey, I'm back! Is anyone still here?" he called out.

(@JackJackal , @Furrygameremopunk )


----------



## pandepix (Jul 8, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> “Welp you’d be the only white cat James would never shut his yap about.” Paul nervously shifted himself before speaking again. “But uhhh yea.... I guess make yurself at home. The least I can do for the fine feline who gave us a future.” He saw her leg and grimaced a bit. “Gosh... that looks like it smarted a bit.” He backed up slowly and gave a very nervous grin. “If ya need anything just holler and I can go gets it.”



Reggie stands there awkwardly watching Paul fawn over Sabrina.


----------



## Zenkiki (Jul 8, 2019)

Sabrina lays back in the bed and smiles. "Thank you paul. I'll be sure to tell James everything." She looks at Reggie, "why don't you also go with him downstairs?"


----------



## pandepix (Jul 8, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina lays back in the bed and smiles. "Thank you paul. I'll be sure to tell James everything." She looks at Reggie, "why don't you also go with him downstairs?"



Reggie nods his head toward Sabrina. "Hey, your brother is an army vet, right? You think he'd mind showing me a thing or two?" he asks as they make their way downstairs.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jul 8, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina lays back in the bed and smiles. "Thank you paul. I'll be sure to tell James everything." She looks at Reggie, "why don't you also go with him downstairs?"





pandepix said:


> Reggie nods his head toward Sabrina. "Hey, your brother is an army vet, right? You think he'd mind showing me a thing or two?" he asks as they make their way downstairs.


“He’s my cuzin. But yea, I’m sure he wouldn’t mind showin you some stuff he brought home.” 
Paul waited for Reggie to follow behind him. Once he came he went down the stairs and brushed by a fox sprinting up the stairs. He gave him a cattywampus look as he shook his head. 
“Damn, James’ must’ve brought the whole company here.” He kept walking down to see James sitting in front of the basement door with an improvised bandage on his arm, blood seeping through. Paul then saw a big ol’ pit bull and a nervous kitsune. He shook his head and looked to James. 
“James, why the hell is everyone here? And who are these guys?”

James looked up in surprise but nodded and smiled at his cousin. 
“Just a brief visit before they fly to Arizona.” He pointed to Seph and Akako standing in front of him. “Paul, meet Seph the pit bull and Akako the kitsune. Akako is from Japan, we pulled her out of there.”

Paul nodded and extended a paw to both of them. “Nice to meet y’all.”

@Seph @GrimnCoyote @Liseran Thistle


----------



## Seph (Jul 8, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> “He’s my cuzin. But yea, I’m sure he wouldn’t mind showin you some stuff he brought home.”
> Paul waited for Reggie to follow behind him. Once he came he went down the stairs and brushed by a fox sprinting up the stairs. He gave him a cattywampus look as he shook his head.
> “Damn, James’ must’ve brought the whole company here.” He kept walking down to see James sitting in front of the basement door with an improvised bandage on his arm, blood seeping through. Paul then saw a big ol’ pit bull and a nervous kitsune. He shook his head and looked to James.
> “James, why the hell is everyone here? And who are these guys?”
> ...


“You too.” Seph said as he shook his paw. Seph then decided to try to start a conversation. “So, how’d everything go with that canine that you seemed so worked up about? I noticed he ain’t here anymore.” Seph asked James, figuring that it had something to do with his wounds.


----------



## pandepix (Jul 8, 2019)

Reggie sees the pit bull who had accompanied Sabrina earlier and the newer face of the kitsune. He sticks out his paw as well. "I'm Reggie," he says with a warm smile.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jul 8, 2019)

Seph said:


> “You too.” Seph said as he shook his paw. Seph then decided to try to start a conversation. “So, how’d everything go with that canine that you seemed so worked up about? I noticed he ain’t here anymore.” Seph asked James, figuring that it had something to do with his wounds.


James shook his head and looked to Seph. 
“Bastard cut me with a broken coffee mug, MY coffee mug to be exact. He had cut himself loose then smashed a chair over my noggin. Then the dumbass locked himself in the basement... which the only way in or out is this door right here.” He thumped it behind him. “So yea, there’s a maniac behind this door... and I have to figure out what to do before I bleed out, AGAIN.” He sighed a bit before rubbing his forehead in frustration. “See, all of them are going to Arizona. I just wanted a nice day off before D.C. tomorrow. But no, things had to get nasty.”


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jul 8, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> “Yea... there’s a scavenged field medic kit upstairs in my room... it’s in a box with ammo in the closet. That might have something in it.”
> 
> Paul had drowsily woken up earlier and went to the bathroom wearing nothing but his britches. He didn’t hear the felines walking upstairs as he took care of business. He walked out after washing his hands to see a strange cat in his bed. He screamed a bit and jumped back in surprise.
> “Sweet muther of all thangs gud and holy, who the hell are you??”



Zach nodded. "I'll go up and get it. You stay here, and don't move at all." he got up, and went up the stairs. He evenutally found the first aid kit in one of the closets, but it didn't ome without a bit of searching. He came upon Sabrina in one of the rooms, and noticed her twisted foot. "Great, now you're breaking your legs too?" He asked, sarcastically. "I have to go fix James up downstairs, I'll be back in a few minutes."


----------



## Seph (Jul 8, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James shook his head and looked to Seph.
> “Bastard cut me with a broken coffee mug, MY coffee mug to be exact. He had cut himself loose then smashed a chair over my noggin. Then the dumbass locked himself in the basement... which the only way in or out is this door right here.” He thumped it behind him. “So yea, there’s a maniac behind this door... and I have to figure out what to do before I bleed out, AGAIN.” He sighed a bit before rubbing his forehead in frustration. “See, all of them are going to Arizona. I just wanted a nice day off before D.C. tomorrow. But no, things had to get nasty.”


“Huh, can’t we just break into the basement?” Seph asked. “It’s just a basement, how much could he have really reinforced it?” Seph asked


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jul 8, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James put a free paw on his wound and pressed down. He grimaced a bit and gritted his teeth.
> “Let’s wait. Sab is somewhere here... I think upstairs with some other feline but I don’t know.” He looked to see Akako standing there looking a bit timid. “Hey Akako... you alright?”
> 
> @GrimnCoyote



"Yeah I'm fine", Akako said staring at the door.



Captain TrashPanda said:


> “He’s my cuzin. But yea, I’m sure he wouldn’t mind showin you some stuff he brought home.”
> Paul waited for Reggie to follow behind him. Once he came he went down the stairs and brushed by a fox sprinting up the stairs. He gave him a cattywampus look as he shook his head.
> “Damn, James’ must’ve brought the whole company here.” He kept walking down to see James sitting in front of the basement door with an improvised bandage on his arm, blood seeping through. Paul then saw a big ol’ pit bull and a nervous kitsune. He shook his head and looked to James.
> “James, why the hell is everyone here? And who are these guys?”
> ...



"Pleasure to meet you Paul", she spoke while holding out a paw.

Behind the basement door Adreath looked through the keyhole and noticed the Kitsune. "My my my what a fine coat of fur", he said quietly, "and lookit the easy target who wears the fur".


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jul 8, 2019)

Seph said:


> “Huh, can’t we just break into the basement?” Seph asked. “It’s just a basement, how much could he have really reinforced it?” Seph asked


“I mean we can, I put the chairs here so he couldn’t escape.” He shifted in his seat as the bleeding began to slow down a bit. “I’m fixin to shoot the bastard. I almost got him outside before he pulled off his stunt.”


GrimnCoyote said:


> "Yeah I'm fine", Akako said staring at the door.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Paul shook her and @Seph ’s paw, smiling politely. 
“Nice to meet ya ma’am.”

James heard Adreath’s comment from behind the door and he facepalmed himself. 
“Akako, if we let him out he’s gonna come after you.” He handed the young kitsune the shotgun. “Take this. He’s batshit crazy...” He got up and slowly staggered back to the couch. He grabbed the pistol he had left there and came back. He slowly moved the chairs away and backed up, pointing the pistol at the door. “Let’s see if he charges through... if he does we’ll kill him. If he doesn’t we’ll hunt him down in here.”


----------



## Zenkiki (Jul 8, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Zach nodded. "I'll go up and get it. You stay here, and don't move at all." he got up, and went up the stairs. He evenutally found the first aid kit in one of the closets, but it didn't ome without a bit of searching. He came upon Sabrina in one of the rooms, and noticed her twisted foot. "Great, now you're breaking your legs too?" He asked, sarcastically. "I have to go fix James up downstairs, I'll be back in a few minutes."


Sabrina looks over at Zach once he and in and shook her head. "Yea yea I just broke it for fun." She said to get back at him a bit. Once he left the room she laid back, and started to hmm a little song.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jul 8, 2019)

Akako grabbed the gun, "huh why would he want me". The girl seemed scared like a monster would come out from the basement and in many way one will 

"Hunt me huh, hunt the hunter huh, no your the prey I'm the hunter", the canine stepped back. Red goo covering his legs and hand slowly covering the stairs in blood. His legs cracking spewing liquid as he began running forward. All the pain being pushed away by a deranged primal instinct. "THE PREY DOES NOT KILL THE HUNTER THE HUNTER KILLS TGE PREY!!!", the door slammed open and nearly took of the hinge. Lunging forward the kitsune nearly dropped her weapon. "GIVE ME YOUR PELT!!! GIVE ME ALL YOUR PELTS!!!", his screams were more like barks from a feral animal. The makeshift spear drove though Akako's stomach causing her to cry out in pain, HAHAHAHA-GACH". Her shotgun went off and sent him flying backward.

"Ugh my stomach", she yelped out to the group, "please...erg help".


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jul 8, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> Akako grabbed the gun, "huh why would he want me". The girl seemed scared like a monster would come out from the basement and in many way one will
> 
> "Hunt me huh, hunt the hunter huh, no your the prey I'm the hunter", the canine stepped back. Red goo covering his legs and hand slowly covering the stairs in blood. His legs cracking spewing liquid as he began running forward. All the pain being pushed away by a deranged primal instinct. "THE PREY DOES NOT KILL THE HUNTER THE HUNTER KILLS TGE PREY!!!", the door slammed open and nearly took of the hinge. Lunging forward the kitsune nearly dropped her weapon. "GIVE ME YOUR PELT!!! GIVE ME ALL YOUR PELTS!!!", his screams were more like barks from a feral animal. The makeshift spear drove though Akako's stomach causing her to cry out in pain, HAHAHAHA-GACH". Her shotgun went off and sent him flying backward.
> 
> "Ugh my stomach", she yelped out to the group, "please...erg help".


The event happened so quickly James could not get a shot off. The boom of the 12-gauge shook the house as Paul jumped back from the deranged canine. As Akako collapsed and began to bleed out James could hear the dead canine thumping and rolling down the stairs. 
“Dear God...” He dropped to his knees and took his shirt off. He gingerly put it on the stab wound and pressed a bit. “We need to get her immediate medical help... she’s gonna bleed out if we don’t do something...”


----------



## Seph (Jul 8, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> The event happened so quickly James could not get a shot off. The boom of the 12-gauge shook the house as Paul jumped back from the deranged canine. As Akako collapsed and began to bleed out James could hear the dead canine thumping and rolling down the stairs.
> “Dear God...” He dropped to his knees and took his shirt off. He gingerly put it on the stab wound and pressed a bit. “We need to get her immediate medical help... she’s gonna bleed out if we don’t do something...”


“Well, that’s that.” Seph said as the canine tumbled down the stairs. He saw that Akako was hurt and James saying that she was going to bleed out. “Zach! We need you down here!” Seph called out. “_Why is everyone always getting hurt around here? We’re all supposed to be leaving in a couple hours.” _Seph thought to himself.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jul 8, 2019)

Seph said:


> “Well, that’s that.” Seph said as the canine tumbled down the stairs. He saw that Akako was hurt and James saying that she was going to bleed out. “Zach! We need you down here!” Seph called out. “_Why is everyone always getting hurt around here? We’re all supposed to be leaving in a couple hours.” _Seph thought to himself.



Zach heard the sound of a loud gunshot, and hoped it wasn't someone he had to patch up. Then Seph called him, and he knew it was. _Gun shot wounds are a lot worse than deep cuts, and I already bandaged his arm..._He stood for a second contemplating James' condition, and went down to find Akako bleeding out. 

"Great another cut..." He muttered. He knelt next to Akako, and opened the First aid kit. There weren't any pain killers, but Zach doubted she could feel anything but the gaping wound in her body. There was a needle and lots of thread thankfully, and even a roll of bandages and gauze. He took out the needle and thread, and began to stitch together the tear in her stomach. He wrapped bandages around her stomach with the gauze tightly pressed on the stitches. "There, that should hold for awhile, but only if you stay still and don't tear anything." he said. " He looked to Seph. "I'm afraid you're gonna have to carry her out, she's not gonna be walking around anytime soon. And I still need to help James and Sab."


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jul 8, 2019)

"Erg...hurts so much", the bleeding had stopped but the ooze left over had clung to her red fur and blended in. "Wait...did I...kill him?".


----------



## Seph (Jul 8, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Zach heard the sound of a loud gunshot, and hoped it wasn't someone he had to patch up. Then Seph called him, and he knew it was. _Gun shot wounds are a lot worse than deep cuts, and I already bandaged his arm..._He stood for a second contemplating James' condition, and went down to find Akako bleeding out.
> 
> "Great another cut..." He muttered. He knelt next to Akako, and opened the First aid kit. There weren't any pain killers, but Zach doubted she could feel anything but the gaping wound in her body. There was a needle and lots of thread thankfully, and even a roll of bandages and gauze. He took out the needle and thread, and began to stitch together the tear in her stomach. He wrapped bandages around her stomach with the gauze tightly pressed on the stitches. "There, that should hold for awhile, but only if you stay still and don't tear anything." he said. " He looked to Seph. "I'm afraid you're gonna have to carry her out, she's not gonna be walking around anytime soon. And I still need to help James and Sab."


“Alright, and, uh, I’ll try to make sure no one else gets hurt today.” Seph said as he walked over to them and patted Zach on the back. Seph picked Akako up and laid her down on the couch before hearing her start to talk.


GrimnCoyote said:


> "Erg...hurts so much", the bleeding had stopped but the ooze left over had clung to her red fur and blended in. "Wait...did I...kill him?".


“Yeah, I think you did.” Seph said as he sat down in an armchair.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jul 8, 2019)

Zach went back to James who was still waiting patiently. "Alright, now lets see that cut of yours." He said.


----------



## pandepix (Jul 8, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> The event happened so quickly James could not get a shot off. The boom of the 12-gauge shook the house as Paul jumped back from the deranged canine. As Akako collapsed and began to bleed out James could hear the dead canine thumping and rolling down the stairs.
> “Dear God...” He dropped to his knees and took his shirt off. He gingerly put it on the stab wound and pressed a bit. “We need to get her immediate medical help... she’s gonna bleed out if we don’t do something...”



Reggie, hearing the cries for help, quickly jumps up and runs to Akako's side and takes one of her paws in his, gently squeezing. "You're gonna be okay, Zach will fix you up right as rain."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jul 8, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Zach heard the sound of a loud gunshot, and hoped it wasn't someone he had to patch up. Then Seph called him, and he knew it was. _Gun shot wounds are a lot worse than deep cuts, and I already bandaged his arm..._He stood for a second contemplating James' condition, and went down to find Akako bleeding out.
> 
> "Great another cut..." He muttered. He knelt next to Akako, and opened the First aid kit. There weren't any pain killers, but Zach doubted she could feel anything but the gaping wound in her body. There was a needle and lots of thread thankfully, and even a roll of bandages and gauze. He took out the needle and thread, and began to stitch together the tear in her stomach. He wrapped bandages around her stomach with the gauze tightly pressed on the stitches. "There, that should hold for awhile, but only if you stay still and don't tear anything." he said. " He looked to Seph. "I'm afraid you're gonna have to carry her out, she's not gonna be walking around anytime soon. And I still need to help James and Sab."





Liseran Thistle said:


> Zach went back to James who was still waiting patiently. "Alright, now lets see that cut of yours." He said.


James waved Zach off and went back to Akako.
“We need to get her to the hotel... I can carry her. It’s just a small cut on my arm, it’s almost clotted up.” He looked to see his fur had matted, blending red and grey together. 


GrimnCoyote said:


> "Erg...hurts so much", the bleeding had stopped but the ooze left over had clung to her red fur and blended in. "Wait...did I...kill him?".


James looked back towards the basement and shook his head.
“Yea... you gave him a 12 gauge right to the chest.”


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jul 8, 2019)

Seph said:


> “Alright, and, uh, I’ll try to make sure no one else gets hurt today.” Seph said as he walked over to them and patted Zach on the back. Seph picked Akako up and laid her down on the couch before hearing her start to talk.
> 
> “Yeah, I think you did.” Seph said as he sat down in an armchair.



She layed silently realising what she'd done. Seeing a dead body was one thing but creating one was a whole different type of event. 



pandepix said:


> Reggie, hearing the cries for help, quickly jumps up and runs to Akako's side and takes one of her paws in his, gently squeezing. "You're gonna be okay, Zach will fix you up right as rain."


 
Akako looked over at the creature holder her paw. "I'm...ugh fine", a bit of tears from the pain made her face wet.


----------



## Seph (Jul 8, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James waved Zach off and went back to Akako.
> “We need to get her to the hotel... I can carry her. It’s just a small cut, it’s almost clotted up.”
> 
> James looked back towards the basement and shook his head.
> “Yea... you gave him a 12 gauge right to the chest.”


“You ain’t carrying anyone James, you need to rest too. I got her.” Seph said to James. “Just go get us a ride and I’ll meet you out there.” Seph told James.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jul 8, 2019)

Seph said:


> “You ain’t carrying anyone James, you need to rest too. I got her.” Seph said to James. “Just go get us a ride and I’ll meet you out there.” Seph told James.


“Fine... Paul shut the basement door. Stay here and make sure Sabrina is ok upstairs.”

Paul nodded and went back upstairs to check in Sabrina. James on the other hand stumbled outside and saw a taxi coming. He put his fingers in his maw and whistled loudly. The taxi came to a slow halt in front of his house. James walked to the driver and told him to wait for his companions.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jul 8, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James waved Zach off and went back to Akako.
> “We need to get her to the hotel... I can carry her. It’s just a small cut on my arm, it’s almost clotted up.” He looked to see his fur had matted, blending red and grey together.
> 
> James looked back towards the basement and shook his head.
> “Yea... you gave him a 12 gauge right to the chest.”



"Seph is right, soldier boy. If anything, you're the last person to be carrying anyone. The only people here who aren't seriously hurt is me and Sabrina." He said, removing the bloodied makeshift bandage. "And clot or no clot, I'm not gonna let you die of a small cut because I used dirty curtains instead of actual bandages. " He bandaged James' cut properly, and he didn't give him stitches, as the cut wasn't nearly as bad as it looked before. "I'm gonna go get Sabrina now, if anyone has hurt themselves by the time I come back, I _swear_ to god, when I have to do surgery on you I'm skipping the anesthesia."


----------



## Seph (Jul 8, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> “Fine... Paul shut the basement door. Stay here and make sure Sabrina is ok upstairs.”
> 
> Paul nodded and went back upstairs to check in Sabrina. James on the other hand stumbled outside and saw a taxi coming. He put his fingers in his maw and whistled loudly. The taxi came to a slow halt in front of his house. James walked to the driver and told him to wait for his companions.


“Here we go again.” Seph said as he stood up. He picked up Akako as gently as he could and carry her. “See you all.” Seph said as he walked outside and towards the taxi. “You coming James?” Seph asked as he put Akako in the taxi and then got in himself.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jul 8, 2019)

Seph said:


> “Here we go again.” Seph said as he stood up. He picked up Akako as gently as he could and carry her. “See you all.” Seph said as he walked outside and towards the taxi. “You coming James?” Seph asked as he put Akako in the taxi and then got in himself.



"Thank you", Akako said to Seph, "I appreciate the help".


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jul 8, 2019)

Zach went upstairs to where Sabrina was, and went over to see her foot. It was definitely broken. He looked at her leg, and sighed. "We are gonna need a splint, and I don't have anything like that with me..." He said, turning to paul and reggie. "Let's get her downstairs, the others are waiting."


----------



## pandepix (Jul 8, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> "Seph is right, soldier boy. If anything, you're the last person to be carrying anyone. The only people here who aren't seriously hurt is me and Sabrina." He said, removing the bloodied makeshift bandage. "And clot or no clot, I'm not gonna let you die of a small cut because I used dirty curtains instead of actual bandages. " He bandaged James' cut properly, and he didn't give him stitches, as the cut wasn't nearly as bad as it looked before. "I'm gonna go get Sabrina now, if anyone has hurt themselves by the time I come back, I _swear_ to god, when I have to do surgery on you I'm skipping the anesthesia."



"I'll help with Sabrina as well," Reggie said, following Paul back up the stairs. "You doing okay, ma'am?" he says entering the bedroom, "The taxi's here." He gently starts to help Zach and Paul move her.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jul 8, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Zach went upstairs to where Sabrina was, and went over to see her foot. It was definitely broken. He looked at her leg, and sighed. "We are gonna need a splint, and I don't have anything like that with me..." He said, turning to paul and reggie. "Let's get her downstairs, the others are waiting."


Paul had been looking at Sab’s leg when Zach came up and spoke. 
“Aighty then... let’s do that.”


pandepix said:


> "I'll help with Sabrina as well," Reggie said, following Paul back up the stairs. "You doing okay, ma'am?" he says entering the bedroom, "The taxi's here." He gently starts to help Zach and Paul move her.


Paul and Reggie helped her from the bed and began to walk down the stairs. 
“Easy Reggie... lets not do any more damage goin’ down the stairs.”


----------



## Zenkiki (Jul 8, 2019)

Sabrina was laying there relaxing, humming Moonlight Bay, when Paul came in. She waves at him and then laid there waiting for the others to come. Once everyone was there she grabbed onto paul and reggie's shoulders as she hops over to the stiars and takes it one stair at a time, keeping her bad foot off the ground a bit. She gets to the taxi and slides in next to James. She looks at him and sighs. "Nothing ever goes nicely does it?"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jul 8, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina was laying there relaxing, humming Moonlight Bay, when Paul came in. She waves at him and then laid there waiting for the others to come. Once everyone was there she grabbed onto paul and reggie's shoulders as she hops over to the stiars and takes it one stair at a time, keeping her bad foot off the ground a bit. She gets to the taxi and slides in next to James. She looks at him and sighs. "Nothing ever goes nicely does it?"


James had sat down when Seph, Akako, Zach Reggie, and Sab came in the cab. He looked to Sab and shook his head.
“Ain’t no rest for the wicked, is there? You mind telling the driver where the hell the hotel is?”

Once the crew loaded up, Paul turned back and went inside. He went to the basement and slowly began to drag Adreath’s corpse out to the backyard, leaving a trail of blood on the floor.


----------



## Zenkiki (Jul 8, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James had sat down when Seph, Akako, Zach Reggie, and Sab came in the cab. He looked to Sab and shook his head.
> “Ain’t no rest for the wicked, is there? You mind telling the driver where the hell the hotel is?”
> 
> Once the crew loaded up, Paul turned back and went inside. He went to the basement and slowly began to drag Adreath’s corpse out to the backyard, leaving a trail of blood on the floor.


Sabrina looks at the driver and says the address, sending them all off to the hotel where the others are located. Once there she heads up to the room still hopping with support.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jul 8, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina looks at the driver and says the address, sending them all off to the hotel where the others are located. Once there she heads up to the room still hopping with support.


Once they all arrived he helped Sab to the elevator. Once she told him what room Gab was in he nodded and helped her there with everyone else in tow. He came to the door and gave a firm knock, awaiting an answer.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jul 8, 2019)

Zach shook his head. "You know, today has been a real shit show." He muttered. _Peter is not gonna like this one bit when he finally meets the rest of them._


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jul 8, 2019)

After checking on the Jackal Bros and Midnight, Gabriello set the bags of weapons down on the table,  as well as medical supplies that he bought after leaving from Morty. He then gets a call from the receptionist from the hotel about a bunny waiting for him. A few minutes later, he went down to the lobby and met Peter. They chatted a bit and decided to bring him into the suite. For another hour, the feathered lion questioned him and learn of his connection with Zach and his skill sets. They were in the middle of a conversation about them leaving to Arizona when they hear a knock on the door. Gabriello got up and pulled out his gun in caution as he motioned Peter to get down. He when over to the door and stood at the side of it. "Who's there?"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jul 8, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> After checking on the Jackal Bros and Midnight, Gabriello set the bags of weapons down on the table,  as well as medical supplies that he bought after leaving from Morty. He then gets a call from the receptionist from the hotel about a bunny waiting for him. A few minutes later, he went down to the lobby and met Peter. They chatted a bit and decided to bring him into the suite. For another hour, the feathered lion questioned him and learn of his connection with Zach and his skill sets. They were in the middle of a conversation about them leaving to Arizona when they hear a knock on the door. Gabriello got up and pulled out his gun in caution as he motioned Peter to get down. He when over to the door and stood at the side of it. "Who's there?"


“Pizza delivery for one Italian feathered lion Gabriello. It’s me, James.”


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jul 8, 2019)

Zach groaned. "Open the damn door please, we've all had a long day." he said, tired. 

Peter got up when he heard his voice. "Zach, is that you?"


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jul 8, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> “Pizza delivery for one Italian feathered lion Gabriello. It’s me, James.”



Gabriello loosened up and chuckled when he heard the raccoon's joke. He put his gun away and was about to greet him until he sees everyone either wounded, pissed off, or indifferent. His eyes widen in shock as he yelled, "_Mio Dio!_ What the hell happened?!" He then moved to the side to let everyone in.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jul 8, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Zach groaned. "Open the damn door please, we've all had a long day." he said, tired.
> 
> Peter got up when he heard his voice. "Zach, is that you?"


James snickered a bit as he awaited the door to open. 


HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello loosened up and chuckled when he heard the raccoon's joke. He put his gun away and was about to greet him until he sees everyone either wounded, pissed off, or indifferent. His eyes widen in shock as he yelled, "_Mio Dio!_ What the hell happened?!" He then moved to the side to let everyone in.


“Stabs, broken legs, normal day for the mafia.” He walked in with Sab and Reggie and sat her down in a chair.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jul 8, 2019)

Peter ran up to Zach, worried. "What the hell happened, you were gone for 20 minutes!?" He asked. Zach patted him on the head. 

"Nothing to worry yourself over, Cotton. Just the same old bullshit I've been dealing with for the past week now." Zach said.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jul 8, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> “Stabs, broken legs, normal day for the mafia.” He walked in with Sab and Reggie and sat her down in a chair.


Midnight sees the wounds "I'll go make some splints and get the bandages and I'll be right back to treat those"  Midnight quickly looks for bandages and anything that can be used as a splint.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jul 8, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James snickered a bit as he awaited the door to open.
> 
> “Stabs, broken legs, normal day for the mafia.” He walked in with Sab and Reggie and sat her down in a chair.



Gabriello huffs and then looks over to Zach and Midnight. "I bought more medical supplies for the both of you. It's in that bag, on the left, on the table. " he said while pointing at it and then closes the door once everyone was in. "Okay, so what really happened?"


----------



## pandepix (Jul 8, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello huffs and then looks over to Zach and Midnight. "I bought more medical supplies for the both of you. It's in that bag, on the left, on the table. " he said while pointing at it and then closes the door once everyone was in. "Okay, so what really happened?"



Reggie scratches the back of his head. "Well, uh...you see..." he says trying to explain, but trails off letting someone else finish.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jul 8, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello huffs and then looks over to Zach and Midnight. "I bought more medical supplies for the both of you. It's in that bag, on the left, on the table. " he said while pointing at it and then closes the door once everyone was in. "Okay, so what really happened?"



"I don't know, I only showed up _after _shit hit the fan." Zach told him.

"But you weren't even gone for that long?" Peter said, confused.

"Sab's gang is working on the world record for fastest critical injuries sustained in the shortest amount of time." he rooted through the bag of supplies. "They keep it up, they'll be a close second behind every military medical ward ever. How has your day been going, Pete?"

Peter chuckled. "Well, you were right, they're really friendly Beasts! Me and Gabriello have been talking since you were gone."


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jul 8, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello huffs and then looks over to Zach and Midnight. "I bought more medical supplies for the both of you. It's in that bag, on the left, on the table. " he said while pointing at it and then closes the door once everyone was in. "Okay, so what really happened?"


"Thanks Gab, looks like we're really gonna need it" Midnight walked over to the bag and looked for what he needed.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jul 8, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello huffs and then looks over to Zach and Midnight. "I bought more medical supplies for the both of you. It's in that bag, on the left, on the table. " he said while pointing at it and then closes the door once everyone was in. "Okay, so what really happened?"


“For me, I got stabbed by a deranged canine and had a chair broken over my noggin of steel.” He looked to his arm and parted the fur for all to see. “Oh, Akako got her first confirmed kill too! That’s something important to note.”


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jul 8, 2019)

Akako walked in holding her wound, "yeah I uh......yeah". She took a seat at the table and held her head up with her hand.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jul 8, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> “For me, I got stabbed by a deranged canine and had a chair broken over my noggin of steel.” He looked to his arm and parted the fur for all to see. “Oh, Akako got her first confirmed kill too! That’s something important to note.”


Peter chuckled. "It sounds like you all live exciting lives. Well, if you think being stabbed is exciting that is." He joked.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jul 8, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Peter chuckled. "It sounds like you all live exciting lives. Well, if you think being stabbed is exciting that is." He joked.


“Trust me Carrots, I’ve been through worse then being cut by broken coffee mugs. You can’t even imagine.” He shifted in his seat and rubbed the fur around his wound. 


GrimnCoyote said:


> Akako walked in holding her wound, "yeah I uh......yeah". She took a seat at the table and held her head up with her hand.


James looked to Akako and noticed she was down.
“Akako. You should be proud. That’s your first EKIA. You killed off a bounty hunter gunnin’ for our hides. You’re one of us.” He let that hit her for a sec before looking to Midnight. “We gonna sit here and bleed out or are we gonna get fixed up?”


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jul 8, 2019)

pandepix said:


> Reggie scratches the back of his head. "Well, uh...you see..." he says trying to explain, but trails off letting someone else finish.





Liseran Thistle said:


> "I don't know, I only showed up _after _shit hit the fan." Zach told him.
> 
> "But you weren't even gone for that long?" Peter said, confused.
> 
> ...





Captain TrashPanda said:


> “For me, I got stabbed by a deranged canine and had a chair broken over my noggin of steel.” He looked to his arm and parted the fur for all to see. “Oh, Akako got her first confirmed kill too! That’s something important to note.”





GrimnCoyote said:


> Akako walked in holding her wound, "yeah I uh......yeah". She took a seat at the table and held her head up with her hand.



The feathered lion could only looked at them in disbelief. He then sighed and pinched the bridge of his nose/muzzle. "My God. " He then looked over to Sabrina. "They already sent an assassin after us? You know what this means."


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jul 8, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> “Trust me Carrots, I’ve been through worse then being cut by ceramics.”
> 
> James looked to Akako and noticed she was down.
> “Akako. You should be proud. That’s your first EKIA. You killed off a bounty hunter gunnin’ for our hides. You’re one of us.” He let that hit her for a sec before looking to Midnight. “We gonna sit here and bleed out or are we gonna get fixed up?”



"Hold your horses, James. We have a lot on our plate. I'll fix that arm of yours, while Midnight works on Sabrina's foot." Zach told him, getting the needle and thread out.

"Oh, so your the mean looking racoon Zach told me about." He stuck his paw out to him. "The name's Peter Niveus, it's a pleasure to meet ya'!"


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jul 8, 2019)

"I guess so I just...didn't think it would feel like it did", she pause briefly, "it felt...good". "It felt good to do something so horrible to a horrible person almost like I was helping karma give him what he deserved".


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jul 8, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James looked to Akako and noticed she was down.
> “Akako. You should be proud. That’s your first EKIA. You killed off a bounty hunter gunnin’ for our hides. You’re one of us.” He let that hit her for a sec before looking to Midnight. “We gonna sit here and bleed out or are we gonna get fixed up?”


"shit yeah, where's the wound at and I'll see what I can do for it" Midnight walked over to James.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jul 8, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "I guess so I just...didn't think it would feel like it did", she pause briefly, "it felt...good". "It felt good to do something so horrible to a horrible person almost like I was helping karma give him what he deserved".


“Oh how the tables have turned. You a fighter now kid. You gonna go far.”


Furrygameremopunk said:


> "shit yeah, where's the wound at and I'll see what I can do for it" Midnight walked over to James.


James pointed to where the deep wound had matted his fur with blood.
“In here. It’s a stab wound from a broken coffee mug... it’s a bit of a deep cut but not too bad.”


Liseran Thistle said:


> "Hold your horses, James. We have a lot on our plate. I'll fix that arm of yours, while Midnight works on Sabrina's foot." Zach told him, getting the needle and thread out.
> 
> "Oh, so your the mean looking racoon Zach told me about." He stuck his paw out to him. "The name's Peter Niveus, it's a pleasure to meet ya'!"


James mockingly raised his paws in a surrender. “My bad medic Zach.”
He extended his paw towards the over-friendly rabbit and gave him a firm shake. He had an amused look on his face as he spoke to Peter.
“James Jackson. And I look mean? Of course Zack would say that...” He leaned in a bit while Midnight worked on him. “You know what they say. Foxes don’t know shit. I’m a friendly coon once you get to know me.” He gave him a sly smile as he leaned back and sighed.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jul 8, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> “Oh how the tables have turned. You a fighter now kid. You gonna go far.”
> 
> James pointed to where the deep wound had matted his fur with blood.
> “In here. It’s a stab wound from a broken coffee mug... it’s a bit of a deep cut but not too bad.”
> ...



"Are you really going to talk shit about me _while _I'm holding the needle and thread, soldier boy? And in front of Peter?" Zach asked. 

Peter laughed. "Aw, I'm sure he didn't mean it. And you said he was nice guy, Zach, remember?"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jul 8, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> "Are you really going to talk shit about me _while _I'm holding the needle and thread, soldier boy? And in front of Peter?" Zach asked.
> 
> Peter laughed. "Aw, I'm sure he didn't mean it. And you said he was nice guy, Zach, remember?"


“Go take care of Sabrina Zack, Midnight’s got me.” He looked to Peter and rolled his eyes. “This guy, right? I’m a nice coon, trust me. Zach’s just a bit salty I knocked Umbra’s ass out on the flight home. We gonna get along well Carrots.” He kept his sly smile and popped his neck as he awaited Midnight to tell him how bad the wound was.


----------



## Zenkiki (Jul 8, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> The feathered lion could only looked at them in disbelief. He then sighed and pinched the bridge of his nose/muzzle. "My God. " He then looked over to Sabrina. "They already sent an assassin after us? You know what this means."


Sabrina looks at Gabreillo and nodded at him have a sour taste for that idea. "He wanted my fur and was sent out by Fang. I figured this was going to happen eventually because of that message we were given at the airport. I went to my office at the speakeasy, and that's where this happned." She motions at her foot. "Then I went around to check on the prison, and Jackson was gone, along with the police chief was killed. "


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jul 8, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> “Go take care of Sabrina Zack, Midnight’s got me.” He looked to Peter and rolled his eyes. “This guy, right? I’m a nice coon, trust me. Zach’s just a bit salty I knocked Umbra’s ass out on the flight home. We gonna get along well Carrots.” He kept his sly smile and popped his neck as he awaited Midnight to tell him how bad the wound was.



Peter looked James confused. "You had to knock Mr.Blackwell out? Why?" Peter asked. 

"Because I lost myself in the moment." Umbra appeared in the room. "I see you've finally arrived, Peter. How was the trip?" 

"Screw that, where the hell have you been all day?" Zach asked, going over to Sabrina."When me and Peter showed up, we couldn't find you anywhere." 

Umbra chuckled. "I was busy gathering ingredients outside, behind the Hotel. They have a wonderful garden filled with plants I can use for later missions." he explained. "I even managed to get something cooked up while you were all gone."


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jul 8, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James pointed to where the deep wound had matted his fur with blood.
> “In here. It’s a stab wound from a broken coffee mug... it’s a bit of a deep cut but not too bad.”


Midnight inspects the wound "did any of it break off and is stuck inside of it?"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jul 8, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Peter looked James confused. "You had to knock Mr.Blackwell out? Why?" Peter asked.
> 
> "Because I lost myself in the moment." Umbra appeared in the room. "I see you've finally arrived, Peter. How was the trip?"
> 
> ...


James was slightly startled when Umbra appeared from what seemed like nowhere.
“Doctor? How are you today? Also I realized I never apologized for the incident on the way home, my dearest apologies for that.”


Furrygameremopunk said:


> Midnight inspects the wound "did any of it break off and is stuck inside of it?"


“No. Just a clean stab wound.” He adjusted himself in the chair as he continued to look to Umbra.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jul 8, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> “Go take care of Sabrina Zack, Midnight’s got me.” He looked to Peter and rolled his eyes. “This guy, right? I’m a nice coon, trust me. Zach’s just a bit salty I knocked Umbra’s ass out on the flight home. We gonna get along well Carrots.” He kept his sly smile and popped his neck as he awaited Midnight to tell him how bad the wound was.


"I can tell that there are a couple of pieces of the mug lodged  there, nothing I haven't seen before" Midnight looked closer "Yep, nothing I haven't seen"


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jul 8, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James was slightly startled when Umbra appeared from what seemed like nowhere.
> “Doctor? How are you today? Also I realized I never apologized for the incident on the way home, my dearest apologies for that.”
> 
> “No. Just a clean stab wound.” He adjusted himself in the chair as he continued to look to Umbra.



Umbra nodded. "It's fine. I often find I unnerve people when I lose myself that way. I'm sure Zachariah can attest to that." He said.

"You're a fucking weirdo." Zach agreed. 

"In any case, I'm sure Sabrina would be happy to hear what I have made since she was gone. It'll be extremely useful for the trip to Arizona."

"Wait," Peter said. "Arizona? You guys are leaving already?"

Zach shrugged, tying a splint to Sabrina's foot. "Some very bad shit happened before you got here, Peter. I was hoping you'd get a chance to speak to Sabrina before we took off, but I don't know if she's willing to talk right now."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jul 8, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina looks at Gabreillo and nodded at him have a sour taste for that idea. "He wanted my fur and was sent out by Fang. I figured this was going to happen eventually because of that message we were given at the airport. I went to my office at the speakeasy, and that's where this happned." She motions at her foot. "Then I went around to check on the prison, and Jackson was gone, along with the police chief was killed. "



Gabriello growled. "Damnit! " He starts to pace the floor as he thinks, and to calm his nerves. "This is not good. We may need back up. Did you happen to find anything else?"


----------



## Zenkiki (Jul 8, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello growled. "Damnit! " He starts to pace the floor as he thinks, and to calm his nerves. "This is not good. We may need back up. Did you happen to find anything else?"


She bares her teeth as Zach pops her foot back into place and splints it. She then relaxes as look at him. "Supposedly they have a base in Tuscan that they use to package drugs and is unguarded, but i doubt it. It is probably reinforced set out as a trap." She thinks for a bit while her tail swishes under her. "Yeah we need to get out of here, but we only have a small base there in Phoenix."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jul 8, 2019)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> "I can tell that there are a couple of pieces of the mug lodged  there, nothing I haven't seen before" Midnight looked closer "Yep, nothing I haven't seen"


“Just patch me up man.” He sighed and looked to Umbra. 


Liseran Thistle said:


> Umbra nodded. "It's fine. I often find I unnerve people when I lose myself that way. I'm sure Zachariah can attest to that." He said.
> 
> "You're a fucking weirdo." Zach agreed.
> 
> ...


James gave a friendly smile to Umbra. 
“We’re all good man... what gas weapon did you make, if I might ask.”
He looked to Peter as he was surprised. 
“Part of the job Carrots. Traveling abroad and runnin’ and gunnin.”


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jul 8, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> “Just patch me up man.” He sighed and looked to Umbra.


Midnight grabs a pair of sterilized tweezers and carefully pulls out two small pieces of ceramic, then bandages up James' arm "There we go"


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jul 8, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> “Just patch me up man.” He sighed and looked to Umbra.
> 
> James gave a friendly smile to Umbra.
> “We’re all good man... what gas weapon did you make, if I might ask.”
> ...



Umbra gave his signature smile. "Well, it's a very simple poison that comes from a very pretty flower. They're called Lilly of the Valley, and the hotel seems to be growing some unaware of their deadly potential." He said. "I've worked on a very noxious, liquid version of the plants toxins. All you have to do is hold your breath, and spill some on the floor, and your enemies will be vomiting up their own lunches before you can even blink." 

Peter grimaced. "Jeez, Mr.Blackwell. That seems kind of...harsh." 

"Yeah well, we're going up against harsh Beasts, Peter." Zach said, done with Sabrina's splint. "I don't much approve of poisoning folk, but if they're anything like MS23-"

"I understand." Peter said. "I guess I just forgot you're all fighting against real bad guys."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jul 8, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> She bares her teeth as Zach pops her foot back into place and splints it. She then relaxes as look at him. "Supposedly they have a base in Tuscan that they use to package drugs and is unguarded, but i doubt it. It is probably reinforced set out as a trap." She thinks for a bit while her tail swishes under her. "Yeah we need to get out of here, but we only have a small base there in Phoenix."



Gabriello nod over to her. "Well, we do have about three hours left. What do you want us to do in the meantime?"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jul 8, 2019)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> Midnight grabs a pair of sterilized tweezers and carefully pulls out two small pieces of ceramic, then bandages up James' arm "There we go"


James patted the bandage and shook Midnight’s paw. 
“Thank ya. Appreciate it.”


Liseran Thistle said:


> Umbra gave his signature smile. "Well, it's a very simple poison that comes from a very pretty flower. They're called Lilly of the Valley, and the hotel seems to be growing some unaware of their deadly potential." He said. "I've worked on a very noxious, liquid version of the plants toxins. All you have to do is hold your breath, and spill some on the floor, and your enemies will be vomiting up their own lunches before you can even blink."
> 
> Peter grimaced. "Jeez, Mr.Blackwell. That seems kind of...harsh."
> 
> ...


James whistled a bit and cracked his knuckles. 
“Damn... that’s some breech and clear poison. Throw on a mask and throw some of the liquid in and BAM! They gone.” He then stood up and opened up the door. 
“Welp, safe travels to the desert. I’ll meet up with y’all in a few days tops.” He whistled at @Seph who had been chilling in the corner with Akako. “Let’s go. I want to go home and actually sleep for once.”

While James had been away, Paul had been thinking for ways to get rid of Adreath’s corpse. He had drug it into the back yard but didn’t know what to do with it. He was contemplating burning it or dumping it in some woods.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jul 8, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James patted the bandage and shook Midnight’s paw.
> “Thank ya. Appreciate it.”.


Midnight smiled as he shook James' paw "No problem, always glad to help someone in need"


----------



## Seph (Jul 8, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James patted the bandage and shook Midnight’s paw.
> “Thank ya. Appreciate it.”
> 
> James whistled a bit and cracked his knuckles.
> ...


Seph was sitting down on the floor watching the events unfold when James said they should go. “I’m ready to go.” Seph said as he stood up. “I’m ready when you are.” Seph told James.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jul 8, 2019)

Seph said:


> Seph was sitting down on the floor watching the events unfold when James said they should go. “I’m ready to go.” Seph said as he stood up. “I’m ready when you are.” Seph told James.


James held the door open for him and waved goodbye to everyone.
"Safe travels y'all! I'll catch y'all soon." He was about to close the door when he saw Gab looking at him. He flashed him a discreet wink before shutting the door behind him and walking beside Seph. "God, I'm so ready to sleep in my own bed and shower in my own shower."

@HopeTLioness


----------



## Seph (Jul 8, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James held the door open for him and waved goodbye to everyone.
> "Safe travels y'all! I'll catch y'all soon." He was about to close the door when he saw Gab looking at him. He flashed him a discreet wink before shutting the door behind him and walking beside Seph. "God, I'm so ready to sleep in my own bed and shower in my own shower."
> 
> @HopeTLioness


“Me too, so, when are we going to DC.” Seph asked as they walked. “I was thinking you might want to take a little longer after your injury.”


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jul 8, 2019)

Seph said:


> “Me too, so, when are we going to DC.” Seph asked as they walked. “I was thinking you might want to take a little longer after your injury.”


James came to the elevator and sent them to the ground floor. He patted his arm as he spoke.
"Meh, it's a flesh wound, I'll survive. We're actually gonna head to the airport and get us two tickets to D.C. Hopefully we can get a midday flight for tomorrow."


----------



## Seph (Jul 8, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James came to the elevator and sent them to the ground floor. He patted his arm as he spoke.
> "Meh, it's a flesh wound, I'll survive. We're actually gonna head to the airport and get us two tickets to D.C. Hopefully we can get a midday flight for tomorrow."


“Alright, sounds fine to me.” Seph said as they walked out of the hotel.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jul 8, 2019)

Seph said:


> “Alright, sounds fine to me.” Seph said as they walked out of the hotel.


James hailed down a cab and got it to take them to the Chicago Airport. Once they were there James found a flight for 11:30 the next morning. James bought the tickets and paid the cashier before heading back out, catching another taxi, and heading back home. 
Once they got home, James paid the driver then led Seph to the front door. 
“Home sweet home brother... finally, stress free for the evening. No bounty hunters, no Sabrina, no nothin. Can enjoy a nice evening in my home.”
He opened up the door and showed him in. “Make yourself at home. What’s mine is yours man.” He gave him a pat on the back before walking to the kitchen to make a drink.


----------



## Zenkiki (Jul 8, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello nod over to her. "Well, we do have about three hours left. What do you want us to do in the meantime?"





Liseran Thistle said:


> Umbra gave his signature smile. "Well, it's a very simple poison that comes from a very pretty flower. They're called Lilly of the Valley, and the hotel seems to be growing some unaware of their deadly potential." He said. "I've worked on a very noxious, liquid version of the plants toxins. All you have to do is hold your breath, and spill some on the floor, and your enemies will be vomiting up their own lunches before you can even blink."
> 
> Peter grimaced. "Jeez, Mr.Blackwell. That seems kind of...harsh."
> 
> ...


Sabrina looks at Umbra. "Thanks, that poison sounds like it could be useful. How long does it take to make and what do you need to make it?" She had already approved him to make things, so she wanted ti make sure he had the equipment he needed and how long ut would be so she could plan thi ngs around it. 
Sabrina then slowly stood up and gradually applied more weight onto her bad foot testing the splint and sees that she can atleast walk with it, but she shouldn't do so for long or very far, just yet. She walks with Gabriello over to the kitchen to grab a drink, and looks over to him filling up a glass of water. "It doesnt really matter what happens until we leave. You can eat, sleep, relax, whatever. Just be ready to fly in three hours. Im probably going to go out and grab something to eat then go check on the girls."


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jul 8, 2019)

"I'm going to go get a drink", Akako stood up from her seat. "Too much going on today and I just want to calm down".


----------



## Seph (Jul 8, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James hailed down a cab and got it to take them to the Chicago Airport. Once they were there James found a flight for 11:30 the next morning. James bought the tickets and paid the cashier before heading back out, catching another taxi, and heading back home.
> Once they got home, James paid the driver then led Seph to the front door.
> “Home sweet home brother... finally, stress free for the evening. No bounty hunters, no Sabrina, no nothin. Can enjoy a nice evening in my home.”
> He opened up the door and showed him in. “Make yourself at home. What’s mine is yours man.” He gave him a pat on the back before walking to the kitchen to make a drink.


Seph nodded at him before speaking. “Thanks James, is there any room I can stay in or am I sleeping in the couch.” Seph asked as James went into the kitchen.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jul 8, 2019)

Seph said:


> Seph nodded at him before speaking. “Thanks James, is there any room I can stay in or am I sleeping in the couch.” Seph asked as James went into the kitchen.


James poured himself a shot of whiskey and called back out to Seph.
“Yea, Mark’s room is empty. It next to Paul’s, you’ll know which room it is.” He looked around and noticed Paul was missing.
“Head on upstairs and settle in. Just don’t break anything and we’re good.” He headed out back and could see Paul contemplating while standing over Adreath's body.

"Paul? The hell are you doing?

"Tryin' to decide how to get rid of this dipshit... should I burn it?"

James looked around and shrugged his shoulders. "I guess you could... there's kerosene and matches in the garage. No one can see you... fuck it, get it over with."

Paul nodded and went to get what he needed. James went back inside and sipped his whiskey before flopping down on the couch. He rubbed his face and let off a loud tired groan. "Fuck jet lag... Jesus Christ..." He layed back and began to doze off a bit as Seph made himself at home.

Outside, Paul had soaked the dead body in kerosene. He could smell it beginning to decay. 
"Good Lord above... that's nasty." He lit a match and threw it on the body, the kerosene catching instantly and engulfing the body in hot, orange flame. The body began to burn away and Paul walked back inside. He went to the kitchen and made himself some water before grabbing an apple and munching on it.


----------



## Seph (Jul 8, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James poured himself a shot of whiskey and called back out to Seph.
> “Yea, Mark’s room is empty. It next to Paul’s, you’ll know which room it is.” He looked around and noticed Paul was missing.
> “Head on upstairs and settle in. Just don’t break anything and we’re good.” He headed out back and could see Paul contemplating while standing over Adreath's body.
> 
> ...


“Alright.” Seph said as he walked upstairs. “Nice place.” He said as he looked around for the empty room. Eventually he found it and walked in. As Seph looked around, he noticed that the bed looked unusually inviting. “Might as well.” He said as he shut the door and climbed in bed.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jul 8, 2019)

Seph said:


> “Alright.” Seph said as he walked upstairs. “Nice place.” He said as he looked around for the empty room. Eventually he found it and walked in. As Seph looked around, he noticed that the bed looked unusually inviting. “Might as well.” He said as he shut the door and climbed in bed.


Paul finished eating and went upstairs, noticing Mark's door was shut. He was too tired to question it as he went into his room. He threw off his kerosene-smelling overalls and crawled up into the bed, falling asleep rather quickly.

James woke back up a few hours later and noticed it was dark outside. He knew that more then likely the others had headed out to Arizona, or at least were about to. He yawned loudly and made his way upstairs. He walked into his room and took his shabby overalls off he had worn during the day. He threw them in a dirty clothes pile before changing the bandage on his arm. He then used the bathroom before crawling up in the bed and falling asleep.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jul 8, 2019)

Akako walked down to the ground floor and out across the street to a bar. Entering the building she sat down at a stool closest to the exit. "Something strong", she said to the warthog across the counter. She buried her head in her arms until the mug slick across the counter top. In a few moments she chugged the glass and slammed it down, "another".

The bartender shook his head, "drinkin loik that'll kill yah lass".

Akako didn't respond and drank another cup of alcohol. She said "another" a total of four more tines until she had trouble keeping upright. "Here", her paw dumped some cash on the table into a pile of green wrinkled paper. 

Returning to the hotel the kitsune stumbled up the stares and into the hotel room the group was in. "Hehehe hey...urp...everyone", she said stumbling around, "who's exited...urp...for...urp...hehe excuse me, who's exited for Arizona".


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jul 8, 2019)

While the Whitepaws in Chicago were preparing to head to Arizona and Washington D.C, a Russian tundra wolf was leaving her factory job in Grand Forks, North Dakota. She was in her late twenties and came from Russia. She was dressed in a heavy Russian winter coat as there was significant snowfall that day. Her name was Sashenka Volkov.
She had immigrated from the new Soviet Union to France, then New York City. She had been a sniper in the Great War and in the Russian Civil War, serving for the White anti-communist forces. She fled the country with her family as the Reds began to overrun the White forces. She had moved to North Dakota as it was the closest thing to cold, snowy Russia. She had found work in the new grain plant that had opened, making flour and other products.
As the day came to a close, Sashenka climbed in a horse drawn carriage and told the husky driver to head to the outskirts of town. He cracked his reigns on the feral horses to get them to get a move on. The whinnied and began to trot down Main Street, the only paved road in Grand Forks. Sashenka hugged herself to stay warm in the snowstorm.
After a few minutes, the driver came to a small cabin in the middle of nowhere. Sashenka got out and paid the driver well.
"Спасибо (thank you) Mr. Edward. See you tomorrow." The husky gave a polite nod and rode away into town.
The wolf walked in and shut the wood door, a bit chilled from the storm. She pulled a small log to the fireplace and started a fire, slowly warming the cabin up. She kept her jacket on until the cabin warmed up enough. She slowly took it off and stood by the fire, warming her paws and snout up. Once the fire was blazing, she grabbed a pot and a can of soup. She put the soup in the pot, then set the pot over the fire so it would cook. She found a loaf of bread in her cupboard and tore a piece off. She gnawed on it a bit as she looked out the window she had into the strong snowstorm.
"<Ah the snow... so beautiful, yet so deadly.>" She said in her native Russian. "<It stopped Napoleon and it stopped those damn Austrians. Can't stop a Russian though...>"
She checked on the soup and discovered it was hot. She grabbed a ladle and a bowl and made herself some to eat. She found her canteen of water she had and took a sip. She sighed as she looked back outside as she ate.
"They say America is land of opportunity." She spoke aloud in English. "If only opportunity would knock on door..."
Once she finished eating, she went to her small bed and climbed in, still fully dressed. She slowly fell asleep as the snowstorm raged on outside her door.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jul 8, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James held the door open for him and waved goodbye to everyone.
> "Safe travels y'all! I'll catch y'all soon." He was about to close the door when he saw Gab looking at him. He flashed him a discreet wink before shutting the door behind him and walking beside Seph. "God, I'm so ready to sleep in my own bed and shower in my own shower."
> 
> @HopeTLioness



Gabriello waved goodbye to them, however he noticed that James suddenly winked at him, which made him a bit confused. 




Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina then slowly stood up and gradually applied more weight onto her bad foot testing the splint and sees that she can atleast walk with it, but she shouldn't do so for long or very far, just yet.



He looked back to see Sabrina stood up and he immediately walks over to her and held out his paw. Once she grabs it, he uses his other arm to hover behind her back for balance as he escorts her to the kitchenette. 



Zenkiki said:


> She walks with Gabriello over to the kitchen to grab a drink, and looks over to him filling up a glass of water. "It doesnt really matter what happens until we leave. You can eat, sleep, relax, whatever. Just be ready to fly in three hours. Im probably going to go out and grab something to eat then go check on the girls."



"Should I accompany you? After all, I don't want you end up hurt again. I also want to check on the girls as well." Gabriello replied before he took a sip of his glass of water.


----------



## Zenkiki (Jul 8, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello waved goodbye to them, however he noticed that James suddenly winked at him, which made him a bit confused.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sabrina looks at him smiling softly. "If you want to come you can. Im not going to say no to some nice conpany. Do you know a place I can eat fairly quickly so we can talk with the girls sooner?" After he nods she says, "Alright, grab your stuff, lets grab the girls then eat, as we will likely not be coming here again."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jul 8, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina looks at him smiling softly. "If you want to come you can. Im not going to say no to some nice conpany. Do you know a place I can eat fairly quickly so we can talk with the girls sooner?" After he nods she says, "Alright, grab your stuff, lets grab the girls then eat, as we will likely not be coming here again."



Gabriello gave a smile. "In fact, I do. And my luggage is still on the plane, so we're good on that. Let's hurry and get the girls." He stood up and hold a paw out to her. He then looks to everyone else. "We are leaving now. We'll meet all of you at the airport. Peter if you are coming with us, I advise you to get your things and get everything you need before we go. See you later." And with that, Sabrina and Gabriello left the hotel to go pick up the girls.

At Paw's Delight Diner, Gabriello and Mia were helping Sabrina walk, while Ling Xue, Reiko, and Chinaza opens the door for them. The door chimed as they entered the building. They entered a booth and sat down and waited to be noticed. Tori, the mouse waitress was the first to greet them in. "Hello and welcome to-" her voice trails off as her green eyes widen and gasped as she sees Gabriello in the company of a beautiful feline and four little girls. Unfortunately, she thinks that Gabriello is not only cheating on his "wife", but that he's being a two-timer with her lioness friend. She narrowed her eyes at him, but then quickly changed her mood and walks over, giving a fake smile. "Good evening, and welcome to Paw's Delight Diner. I'm Tori, your waitress for tonight. Can I start you off with something to drink?" Gabriello looks over to the girls. "Girls, what would you like to drink?" "Can I have apple juice?" Chinaza asks softly. "Oh! Me, too, me too!" chimed in Reiko, happily. "I would like some water, please." Ling Xue said politely. "I would like orange juice." commented Mia. Tori jots the order down and looks to Sabrina. "And what would you like, ma'am?"


----------



## Zenkiki (Jul 8, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello gave a smile. "In fact, I do. And my luggage is still on the plane, so we're good on that. Let's hurry and get the girls." He stood up and hold a paw out to her. He then looks to everyone else. "We are leaving now. We'll meet all of you at the airport. Peter if you are coming with us, I advise you to get your things and get everything you need before we go. See you later." And with that, Sabrina and Gabriello left the hotel to go pick up the girls.
> 
> At Paw's Delight Diner, Gabriello and Mia were helping Sabrina walk, while Ling Xue, Reiko, and Chinaza opens the door for them. The door chimed as they entered the building. They entered a booth and sat down and waited to be noticed. Tori, the mouse waitress was the first to greet them in. "Hello and welcome to-" her voice trails off as her green eyes widen and gasped as she sees Gabriello in the company of a beautiful feline and four little girls. Unfortunately, she thinks that Gabriello is not only cheating on his "wife", but that he's being a two-timer with her lioness friend. She narrowed her eyes at him, but then quickly changed her mood and walks over, giving a fake smile. "Good evening, and welcome to Paw's Delight Diner. I'm Tori, your waitress for tonight. Can I start you off with something to drink?" Gabriello looks over to the girls. "Girls, what would you like to drink?" "Can I have apple juice?" Chinaza asks softly. "Oh! Me, too, me too!" chimed in Reiko, happily. "I would like some water, please." Ling Xue said politely. "I would like orange juice." commented Mia. Tori jots the order down and looks to Sabrina. "And what would you like, ma'am?"


The pilots were playing a game of poker with the girls. Mia cracks her neck as she checks her cards and smiles lightly. Chinaza was still very timid and didn't really put herself into the game very much, while Ling and Reiko just blindly call the dollar bet, since they were all given 50 bucks from the pilots to play with them. Mia raises them to 5 and glares at the captain daring him to call. He did, while the other three girls fold. The flop came and it gave Mia a high straight flush. She checks and having a flush the pilot raises it another 10. Mia tosses her money in meeting him. Then the turn card was useless, so Mia bet 5 and seeing her bet low made him think she had a low pair, so he met her. The river came and Mia bet another 20 for a total of thirty in for herself and a pot of 63 dollars. Jason looks at her. "Good game kid, but I think I won." He shows his cards having a K,Q,J,8,7 flush. Mia sighs and acts like she lost and turns her cards over showing a 10,9,8,7,6 straight flush. "I dont think so. I won." She looks at him with a playful smile and quickly sweeps the money over to her side. She now sat at 128 dollars. Chinaza, and Reiko congratulate her and Ling looks to Jason. "She is very lucky..." He nods and forces a smile to keep things polite. 

The game ended there as the door to the plane open and Sabrina and Gabriello walk in. Ling and Chinaza hug Gabriello and the other two hug Sabrina. Reiko sees the spint and asks, "What  happened?" Sabrina just smiles at them, "A little accident, nothing major. I should be fine in a week. You girls hungry?" They all nod and she smiles lovingly. "Well, come on let's go eat." So they walk down to the car Sabrina owned and they drove to the diner where Sabrina limps through the doors and sat down on the outside of the booth putting Mia and Reiko in her seat while Gab sat on the outside of his seat with Chinaza and Ling on the inside of the booth. Sabrina looks to the mouse and simply says, "I'll have a sweet tea, please."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jul 8, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina looks to the mouse and simply says, "I'll have a sweet tea, please."



Tori nod her head as she jots down the order. Then she turns to Gabriello, refraining from looking disgusted at him. "And you, sir?" "I'll have a glass of water, please." The feathered lion ordered. The mouse nod to him. "Okay, I'll be back with your drinks." she said and saunters off. Gabriello then looks at Sabrina and the girls. "Is there anything in particular that you like to eat, girls?" "Do they have a veggie meal?" Ling asks as she looks at her menu. Gabriello leans in to help her find the veggie menu. Meanwhile, Tori is behind the counter, pouring up drinks as she's fuming. '_That slick bastard! He has the nerve to come here with his family while Hope just left from work! Well, I'm not gonna have it!' _


----------



## Zenkiki (Jul 8, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Tori nod her head as she jots down the order. Then she turns to Gabriello, refraining from looking disgusted at him. "And you, sir?" "I'll have a glass of water, please." The mouse nod to him. "Okay, I'll be back with your drinks." she said and saunters off. Gabriello then looks at Sabrina and the girls. "Is there anything particular you like to eat, girls?" "Do they have a veggie meal?" Ling asks as she looks at her menu. Gabriello leans in to help her find the veggie menu. Meanwhile, Tori is behind the counter, pouring up drinks as she's fuming. '_That slick bastard! He has the nerve to come here with his family while Hope just left from work! Well, I'm not gonna have it!' _


Sabrina looks through the menu and settles on a burger with fries. "Yeah... I'm getting the burger with fries and a side of ranch." Reiko oohs at that and says, "I want that too!" Mia sucks in her cheek as she continues looking for something to have. "I dont know... Nothing sounds good right now." Sabrina looks at her and then smiles, "You can get a steak, or a burger, you might not feel excited about anything, but once it is here you should feel a bit better." Mia nodded, "Alright, I'll have a six ounce rib-eye, medium rare." Sabrina nodded. "That's a good choice."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jul 8, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina looks through the menu and settles on a burger with fries. "Yeah... I'm getting the burger with fries and a side of ranch." Reiko oohs at that and says, "I want that too!" Mia sucks in her cheek as she continues looking for something to have. "I dont know... Nothing sounds good right now." Sabrina looks at her and then smiles, "You can get a steak, or a burger, you might not feel excited about anything, but once it is here you should feel a bit better." Mia nodded, "Alright, I'll have a six ounce rib-eye, medium rare." Sabrina nodded. "That's a good choice."



"I'm going to have the bamboo salad." said Ling. Gabriello turn to Chinaza as she's silently looking over the menu. He smiled to her and said softly, "Have you figured out what you would want to eat, Chinaza?" The chimp simply looked up at him and nod her head. She turns the menu to him and pointed to the banana pancakes. Gabriello looked at the menu and gave a nod. "Alright. Banana pancakes it is." Tori came back and sets the girl's drinks down first, then Sabrina's. When she goes to give Gabriello his drink, she turns to him and suddenly threw water in his face.  The feathered lion started coughing and wiping his face with his paws as the girls watched in shock. Gabriello looked up at her with shock and a bit irritated as Tori has her hand on her hips and glares at him. "You two-timing, feathered scum! How _dare_ you come in here with your family while Hope left for the night! If you think you can pull a fast one on my best friend, you got another thing coming!" She then turns to Sabrina and starts to speak to her. "Ma'am, I do apologize, but I just wanted to let you know that you are married to a scumbag! Now only is he cheatin' on you, but he's cheatin' on my best friend, Hope! I say you divorce his butt and kick him to the curve! And if you need a good lawyer, I know five that can help ya out!"


----------



## Zenkiki (Jul 8, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> "I'm going to have the bamboo salad." said Ling. Gabriello turn to Chinaza as she's silently looking over the menu. He smiled to her and said softly, "Have you figured out what you would want to eat, Chinaza?" The chimp simply looked up at him and nod her head. She turns the menu to him and pointed to the banana pancakes. Gabriello looked at the menu and gave a nod. "Alright. Banana pancakes it is." Tori came back and sets the girl's drinks down first, then Sabrina's. When she goes to give Gabriello his drink, she turns to him and suddenly threw water in his face.  The feathered lion started coughing and wiping his face with his paws as the girls watched in shock. Gabriello looked up at her with shock and a bit irritated as Tori has her hand on her hips and glares at him. "You two-timing, feathered scum! How _dare_ you come in here with your family while Hope left for the night! If you think you can pull a fast one on my best friend, you got another thing coming!" She then turns to Sabrina and starts to speak to her. "Ma'am, I do apologize, but I just wanted to let you know that you are married to a scumbag! Now only is he cheatin' on you, but he's cheatin' on my best friend, Hope! I say you divorce his butt and kick him to the curve! And if you need a good lawyer, I know five that can help ya out!"


Sabrina watched as Gabriello was splashed with water and looks at him with her ears back and her eyes wide open in shock. She looks at Tori as she says everything but looks at Gab when she said that the two of them were married and lightly laughs. "We are NOT married. I am his boss, so if you wish to provide low customer satisfaction, you will not receive your full tip." She speaks plainly and sour at her finding it out of the mouse's place to do that. She looks over to Gabriello. "You need to go to the bathroom and dry off? I'll watch the girls for you." She then scowls at the mouse. "Leave us, and if this 'hope' comes back I can explain it all to her."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jul 8, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina watched as Gabriello was splashed with water and looks at him with her ears back and her eyes wide open in shock. She looks at Tori as she says everything but looks at Gab when she said that the two of them were married and lightly laughs. "We are NOT married. I am his boss, so if you wish to provide low customer satisfaction, you will not receive your full tip." She speaks plainly and sour at her finding it out of the mouse's place to do that. She looks over to Gabriello. "You need to go to the bathroom and dry off? I'll watch the girls for you." She then scowls at the mouse. "Leave us, and if this 'hope' comes back I can explain it all to her."



Tori's eyes widen in shock, then her ears lowered feeling guilty of what she had done.

"*TOOOOOOOORRRRRRRIIIIII!!!!!!"*

The mouse squeaked and jumped being startled by the yell. She slowly looks over to see the pissed off badger at the window. He motioned his finger at her to 'come here'. She slowly made her way towards him and ends up getting chewed out by her angered boss. Meanwhile, Ling Xue handed Gabriello a napkin and he takes it. "Thank you, dear. Umm...I'll be back." He excuses himself and goes to the bathroom. Hope came into the restaurant with a box full of supplies. "Benny, I'm back-" her voice trails off as she sees her friend and boss and looked between the both of them. "Umm...did I missed something?" "Yeah, Tori about to get fired for starting a scene with a customer! Hope, you take her place and serve the customers over there!" He points over at the booth where Sabrina and the girls are. He then glares down at Tori. "As for you, you are washing the dishes! GET TO IT!" Tori hurries off into the kitchen while Benny grabs the box and goes to the back. Hope shook her head and sighs. She took off her coat, put it up, and hurries over to Sabrina, giving her a pleasant smile. "Good evening, ma'am. I'm taking over from your last waitress. I do apologize for the grief she caused. Now, I see that you have your drinks, can I take your orders?"


----------



## Zenkiki (Jul 8, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Tori's eyes widen in shock, then her ears lowered feeling guilty of what she had down.
> 
> "*TOOOOOOOORRRRRRRIIIIII!!!!!!"*
> 
> The mouse squeaked and jumped being started by the yell. She slowly looks over to see the pissed off badger at the window. He motioned his finger at her to 'come here'. She slowly made her may towards him and ends up getting chewed out by her angered boss. Meanwhile, Ling Xue handed Gabriello a napkin and he takes it. "Thank you, dear. Umm...I'll be back." He excuses himself and goes to the bathroom. Hope came into the restaurant with a box full of supplies. "Benny, I'm back-" her voice trails off as she sees her friend and boss and looked between the both of them. "Umm...did I missed something?" "Yeah, Tori about to get fired for starting a scene with a customer! Hope, you take her place and serve the customers over there!" He points over at the booth where Sabrina and the girls are. He then glares down at Tori. "As for you, you are washing the dishes! GET TO IT!" Tori hurries off into the kitchen while Benny grabs the box and goes to the back. Hope shook her head and sighs. She took off her coat, put it up, and hurries over to Sabrina, giving her a pleasant smile. "Good evening, ma'am. I'm taking over from your last waitress. I do apologize for the grief she caused. Now, I see that you have your drinks, can I take your orders?"


Sabrina watches as Gabriello got up and left, leaving the five girls all alone. The badger yelling at Tori was a bit of a shock and made her glance back towards the kitchen to watch. When the other girls' intrest perked she looked back and got them to focus on drawing on the paper again. She watches over the four girls not noticing Hope walk up to her until she spoke, then she looked up to her, "Oh, my bad. The five of us are ready to order, but I dont know what the other one wants." She then points to each girl and ordered what they wanted then lasted said her's. When that was all over she saw Gabriello coming out of the bathroom.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jul 8, 2019)

"Uh oh thats not good", a voice says out of view of the customer. "Maybe if I just-", the sound of pots and pans crashing down fill the restaurant along with a loud, "AAAAAH!!!".


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jul 8, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina watches as Gabriello got up and left, leaving the five girls all alone. The badger yelling at Tori was a bit of a shock and made her glance back towards the kitchen to watch. When the other girls' intrest perked she looked back and got them to focus on drawing on the paper again. She watches over the four girls not noticing Hope walk up to her until she spoke, then she looked up to her, "Oh, my bad. The five of us are ready to order, but I dont know what the other one wants." She then points to each girl and ordered what they wanted then lasted said her's. When that was all over she saw Gabriello coming out of the bathroom.



Gabriello came out of the bathroom, fully dried. He headed back to the booth but stopped to see Hope there taking orders. He stared at her lovingly and formed a smile on his face. He slowly walked up behind her and spoke in a low and soft voice. "Hello again." Hope jumped and whirled around to see Gabriello standing close to her. Her lavender eyes widen in surprise as she blushed a bit. "Oh, Gabriello! You came back!" He nod to her and kept his smile. "Yes. I decided to bring my boss and these four cuties with me." Hope looks back to Sabrina and the girls and back to him. "You hang out with your boss? That's...interesting." Then she suddenly remembered something and looked up at him in concern. "I thought you were leaving soon." "I am, but I couldn't help but to see you one last time before I go." he remarked with grin, which made the lioness giggle.

Suddenly, the crashing of pots and pans falling in the kitchen catches their attention. Benjamin growls loudly as he made his way back in the kitchen to see the possum making a mess. "DAMNIT, NOAH! What the hell are ya doin'?! Stop makin' a mess and get to work!" (@GrimnCoyote )

Hope only shook her head and looks back at the feathered lion, only to noticed a feather about to fall off his head. She reached up and grabbed it. She then gasped. "Oh no. You're losing your feathers." Gabriello scratched the back of his head and chuckles. "Yeah, unfortunately I'm molting. But don't worry, I'm growing out new feathers." She nod to him and then cleared her throat. "Anyway, what would you like to order?" Gabriello only smiled at her more. She blinks and smiles back. "The usual?" He nod to her and gives a grin. She giggled and jot it down. "Okay. I'll be back with your order. And a glass of water." She turns and walks away as Gabriello watched. He sighs in delight and continues to stand there for a moment. Then he looks over at the booth to see the girls and Sabrina looking at him. "What."


----------



## Zenkiki (Jul 8, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello came out of the bathroom, fully dried. He headed back to the booth but stopped to see Hope there taking orders. He stared at her lovingly and formed a smile on his face. He slowly walked up behind her and spoke in a low and soft voice. "Hello again." Hope jumped and whirled around to see Gabriello standing close to her. Her lavender eyes widen in surprise as she blushed a bit. "Oh, Gabriello! You came back!" He nod to her and kept his smile. "Yes. I decided to bring my boss and these four cuties with me." Hope looks back to Sabrina and the girls and back to him. "You hang out with your boss? That's...interesting." Then she suddenly remembered something and looked up at him in concern. "I thought you were leaving soon." "I am, but I couldn't help but to see you one last time before I go." he remarked with grin, which made the lioness giggle.
> 
> Suddenly, the crashing of pots and pans falling in the kitchen catches their attention. Benjamin growls loudly as he made his way back in the kitchen to see the possum making a mess. "DAMNIT, NOAH! What the hell are ya doin'?! Stop makin' a mess and get to work!" (@GrimnCoyote )
> 
> Hope only shook her head and looks back at the feathered lion, only to noticed a feather about to fall off his head. She reached up and grabbed it. She then gasped. "Oh no. You're losing your feathers." Gabriello scratched the back of his head and chuckles. "Yeah, unfortunately I'm molting. But don't worry, I'm growing out new feathers." She nod to him and then cleared her throat. "Anyway, what would you like to order?" Gabriello only smiled at her more. She blinks and smiles back. "The usual?" He nod to her and gives a grin. She giggled and jot it down. "Okay. I'll be back with your order. And a glass of water." She turns and walks away as Gabriello watched. He sighs in delight and continues to stand there for a moment. Then he looks over at the booth to see the girls and Sabrina looking at him. "What."


Sabrina and the girls watch this transaction with amusement. Sabrina smirks at him when he was standing there waiting. "Nothing, just watching your cheeks turn red, and your feathers stand up." The girls look to one another unsure exactly what went on and thought that what just happened was a little weird and gross. "Ew!" Chinaza lets out having watched it long enough.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jul 8, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina and the girls watch this transaction with amusement. Sabrina smirks at him when he was standing there waiting. "Nothing, just watching your cheeks turn red, and your feathers stand up." The girls look to one another unsure exactly what went on and thought that what just happened was a little weird and gross. "Ew!" Chinaza lets out having watched it long enough.



Gabriello blushed in embarrassment and took his seat. He then cleared his throat and tries to change the subject. "So, umm, anyway. How is your foot? You're not in pain anymore?"


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jul 8, 2019)

"Sorry benji just got my tail stuck in the oven door and when I tried to pull it out I knocked over some pots...again". The possum wasn't the most smart nor the smartessed in anyother aspect. This was probably to do with how he filled his brain constantly with ideas and concepts for things impossible for him to even invent.

Carefully he put the pots back on the shelf behind the grill and started continued cooking.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jul 8, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "Sorry benji just got my tail stuck in the oven door and when I tried to pull it out I knocked over some pots...again". The possum wasn't the most smart nor the smartessed in anyother aspect. This was probably to do with how he filled his brain constantly with ideas and concepts for things impossible for him to even invent.
> 
> Carefully he put the pots back on the shelf behind the grill and started continued cooking.



Benjamin huffs at him and goes back to cooking. Tori is meanwhile in the back washing dishes and grumbling to herself.


----------



## Zenkiki (Jul 8, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello blushed in embarrassment and took his seat. He then cleared his throat and tries to change the subject. "So, umm, anyway. How is your foot? You're not in pain anymore?"


She smiles at him and played along letting him change the subject. She wiggles her foot under the table and nodded. "Yeah, it doesn't hurt too bad when I step. Though it does a bit, but it's at least passable. Thank you for checking."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jul 8, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> She smiles at him and played along letting him change the subject. She wiggles her foot under the table and nodded. "Yeah, it doesn't hurt too bad when I step. Though it does a bit, but it's at least passable. Thank you for checking."



He nod and propped his arm up on the table, and set his cheek into his paw as he looks over to Hope doing work. "Hey Sabrina, can I ask you something? Is it possible to fall in love with someone whose not in the mafia and settle down?"


----------



## Zenkiki (Jul 8, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> He nod and propped his arm up on the table, and set his cheek into his paw as he looks over to Hope doing work. "Hey Sabrina, can I ask you something? Is it possible to fall in love with someone whose not in the mafia and settle down?"


She looks at him with a slight smile. "You want to settle down with Hope? That is fine, though you may have to come back to work whenever we need you. So you settle with her and make a family, but know it will put them in danger, and you might habe to leave them every now and again to come to us."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jul 8, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> She looks at him with a slight smile. "You want to settle down with Hope? That is fine, though you may have to come back to work whenever we need you. So you settle with her and make a family, but know it will put them in danger, and you might habe to leave them every now and again to come to us."



Gabriello closes his eyes and sighs sadly. "Yeah." Soon, Hope comes back with Gab's drink and their meals to serve them. "Here you go! If you need anything else, let me know!" the lioness said with and smile and goes back to work. Gabriello takes the time to chat with Sabrina and the girls while they eat. Once they're finished with their meals, Gabriello stood up and stretched. "Ahhh. It's about time to go." "Awww, do we have to?" whined Reiko as she looks up at them with sad puppy eyes.


----------



## Zenkiki (Jul 8, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello closes his eyes and sighs sadly. "Yeah." Soon, Hope comes back with Gab's drink and their meals to serve them. "Here you go! If you need anything else, let me know!" the lioness said with and smile and goes back to work. Gabriello takes the time to chat with Sabrina and the girls while they eat. Once they're finished with their meals, Gabriello stood up and stretched. "Ahhh. It's about time to go." "Awww, do we have to?" whined Reiko as she looks up at them with sad puppy eyes.


Sabrina ate her meal quickly not wanting to take forever here, but didn't rush Gabriello letting him have his time here. Whenever he wasn't talking to her, she could see his eyes glance up to her. When Reiko whines Sabrina hits her with her fluffy tail, "Come on, it's time to go explore a whole new world. You already finished your meal, so come on." Reiko sighs but nodded as did the others. When Gabriello stood up Sabrina stood up to and nudged him. "Go talk to her. See if she wants to come with us, or at the very least go say goodbye again. I got the girls and we will wait for you outside in the car." With that she looks at the girls and says, "Come along now girls time to go to the car. Gabriello is just going to wash his hands, he wont be long." And they obediently follow her out to the car.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jul 8, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina ate her meal quickly not wanting to take forever here, but didn't rush Gabriello letting him have his time here. Whenever he wasn't talking to her, she could see his eyes glance up to her. When Reiko whines Sabrina hits her with her fluffy tail, "Come on, it's time to go explore a whole new world. You already finished your meal, so come on." Reiko sighs but nodded as did the others. When Gabriello stood up Sabrina stood up to and nudged him. "Go talk to her. See if she wants to come with us, or at the very least go say goodbye again. I got the girls and we will wait for you outside in the car." With that she looks at the girls and says, "Come along now girls time to go to the car. Gabriello is just going to wash his hands, he wont be long." And they obediently follow her out to the car.



Gabriello gets nudged and looks down at the boss kitty. His eyes widen in surprised when she told him that he could ask her to join. Then he watched as Sabrina and the girls walk out to the car. He makes his way up to the counter and clears his throat. Hope looks over at him and smiles. She walks over and said. "Hey, you are gonna go now?" He slowly nod his head at her. "Yeah, I am." Hope sighed sadly and lowered her head. "Alright, I guess I'll see you when you come back." Gabriello thinks for a moment before he opened his muzzle. "Umm...Hope?" She looks up at him. "Yes?" He shifted his weight as he cleared his throat. "Hope...when I come back from Arizona...would you...umm...." "Yeeeeeees?" she inquired him to continue as she looks at him hopefully. Gabriello blushed as he turned his head to look at her in the eyes before asking, "Hope, would you like to go on another date with me when I come back? Maybe, go on a trip or something nice?" The lioness' eyes widen in surprised as she blushed as well. She lowered her head down shyly and swayed her tail before answering. "Umm...well...I will have to see if I can get time off of work to do so." She then looks back up at him and smile. " I would love to." Gabriello gave a big smile at her. "Alright. Until then." He pays for the meal and leaves the restaurant. Once he's outside, he pumped his fists excitedly. "YES!" He got into the drivers seat and sighed in satisfaction. He turns the car on, pulls back, and drives off towards the airport.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jul 9, 2019)

"So, are you coming with us to Arizona?" Zach asked Peter. The two of them had decided to get dinner somewhere, and Umbra had retired to his room again to work on more of his poisons. 

Peter had ordered a salad, and was eating heartily. He apparently hadn't eaten a whole lot since he was in the city. "Of course I'm coming with you to Arizona, I'm with you till the end, remember?" He said.

"You still want to stick around? Even though you know what I've gotten myself tangled up in?" Zach hadn't touched his food, and he didn't feel like eating very much now that Peter was intent on following him. "I thought seeing how beat up the others were would make you reconsider. And I'm still confused by why you're so okay with this."

"Okay with what? You being involved with the wrong type of Beasts?" Peter chuckled. "In case you haven't noticed you, Zachariah Higgsley, have the worst luck of any Beast I've ever met." 

Zach scoffed. "My luck ain't so bad, I got you, don't I?" 

"Till the end."  

They were both quiet for a second, just enjoying eachother's company, until Zach spoke again. "I can't believe this all started because I got mugged in the wrong alleyway." He said.

"Is that when it happened?" Peter cocked his head at Zach. "When you...you know." Zach just nodded. 

"I'm not sure if I'm lucky Sabrina found  me or not that night, but I don't think I'll be leaving anytime soon." Zach admitted. "The first mission we went on, I seriously acted like a jerk. And the second mission we went on I wasn't there to help patch any of them up. I feel bad for letting them down like that, you know?" 

"I know. So," Peter smiled. "Let's make it up to them together this time!" Zach patted Peter on the head fondly.

"Yeah, I'd like that." 

The two of them left and got packed and ready to leave for Arizona.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jul 9, 2019)

Midnight walks downstairs to the lobby after saying goodbye to everyone, he walks downstairs and leaves for the airport, taking a cab out to it, he gets out and meets up with the others. "Sorry, I came as quick as I could"


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jul 9, 2019)

After taking a taxi to the airport Akako still drunk from the bar made her way to the plane. "I'm here and...urp...ready for uh...Arizona yeah".


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jul 9, 2019)

Gabriello, Sabrina, and the girls pulls up at the airport and entered to Sabrina's private hangar. Once they parked, they got out and walked over to where the others are standing as they all abroad the plane. The feathered lion escorted the girls to their seats and made sure they buckled up before getting a seat for himself and sat at the window.


----------



## JackJackal (Jul 9, 2019)

Once again the Jackal brothers we're late to leaving having been left behind by everyone. Jack scrambled to get ready and eventually they got out of the building and into a cab making their way to the plane as quick as they could "Damn it! Sabrina's gonna have my hide for this!" Jack said as they rushed...well walked to the plane "Your over reacting Jack. Still it wouldn't hurt for you to actually pay attention to what's going on around you maybe then we wouldn't be in this mess" Jax sighed
they eventually get on the plane and took their seats.


----------



## pandepix (Jul 9, 2019)

Reggie quietly watches as everyone disperses from the hotel room and is the last one to leave. Seeing has he has no real family or lots of friends, he isn't too worried about saying goodbye to anyone, so he simply makes his way back to his apartment. Max is no where to be found as usual, so he just decides to leave a note. "_Max, finally trying to do something more important with my life. Going on a trip, don't know when I'll be back,_" he scribbles on an old piece of newspaper lying around. He doesn't have many personal belongings so he simply packs a spare pair of clothes, shoving them in a tattered potato sack. He lifts a loose floorboard near where he sleeps and pulls out a small wad of cash from the crevice, half of what is actually hidden there. He makes his way outta the apartment, taking one last look around, and gulps nervously.
_Man, this might be the last time I see this place, _he thinks. _Let's hope not though. _He makes his way down to the street and starts to flag down a cab when he remembers Darleen. _Probably should say goodbye to her too. _He walks to the diner and the door chimes as he enters. Darleen hears it and stumbles to the counter from the kitchen.
"Reggie, MY boy!" she croons. "Long time, no see. Still sticking your nose into no good?"
He laughs. "Aw, shucks. You just know me too well. Actually leaving town for a little while, trying to do SOME good."
"Aw, how sweet of you! Just coming to say goodbye to lil ol' me," she giggles. She walks around the counter and opens her arms. "Give me a hug, you son ova gun."
He smiles and embraces her, squeezing tightly. "Ow, not too tight now! You know I'm old!" He laughs and gives her a peck on the cheek.
"I'll miss ya, Darleen. Hopefully I'll be back before you and I know it, though." Reggie winks at her playfully before leaving the diner and flagging down a cab.
"The airport, please," he tells the driver, handing him a few bills. "Yes, sir," says the driver, speeding off.
He finally arrives at the airport and quickly makes his way to the tarmac, potato sack slung over his shoulder.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jul 9, 2019)

Zach, Peter, and Umbra boarded the plane, all of their luggage thankfully light and stowed away under their seats. Peter was restless however, he wanted to speak to Sabrina as soon as possible, just to make sure she was on board with him being there. _It sure would suck if we got all the way there, and she told me to stay behind for some reason, _he thought. He kicked his legs back and forward exctiedly, and Zach chuckled at his enthusiasm before deciding to take a nap. He had done a whole lot today, and he needed a rest, however short it may be. 



HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello, Sabrina, and the girls pulls up at the airport and entered to Sabrina's private hangar. Once they parked, they got out and walked over to where the others are standing as they all abroad the plane. The feathered lion escorted the girls to their seats and made sure they buckled up before getting a seat for himself and sat at the window.



He saw Gabriello, the girls, and Sabrina board the plane and his ears shot up. _I'll talk to her once the plane takes off, I'm sure of it! _


----------



## pandepix (Jul 9, 2019)

Reggie hastily jogs over to the plane and boards. His eyebrows raise in surprise at all the people already on board and he raises a paw to awkwardly wave. "H-hey there. Didn't realize there was going to be so many of us," he chuckles lightly. He finds an empty seat and gets comfy, stowing his potato sack underneath his feet. He leans back and stares longingly out the window. _This is it, _he thinks. _No more passively watching from the sidelines._


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jul 9, 2019)

Akako slouched down in a seat, "wow almost a...urp...full house hehehe". She patted her wound and yawned, "don't think I have slept at all since I've been here, might take a nap".


----------



## Zenkiki (Jul 9, 2019)

Sabrina got out of the car after Gabriello and her arrived back and she helped the girls get back into their seats then sat down in her seat by @Wulf Canavar and sat back as everything else was finalized. The door was shut and she looked around counting heads then nodded to the captain. "Alright time to take us up." The captain nodded and went to the cockpit and began the procedure to take off. 

The plane took off once again 15 minutes later, sending them up higher and higher. Mia and Rekio behind her and Wulf respectively faught each other to look out the window when she looks back over to the crew once they leveled out. "Alright we are up. It shouldn't be more than 5 hours." She then looked at Peter (@Liseran Thistle) "You wanted to talk? Now we can." As she stood up and walks to the back, still using the splint.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jul 9, 2019)

The next morning dawned in Chicago, and James was wide awake and busy tailed at 8 AM.  He immediately got up and stretched himself out. He scratched his fur and yawned a bit before throwing the door to Seph's room open and flipping the light spasticly.
*
"SEPH! WAKE UP! IT'S TIME TO GO ON AN ADVENTURE!"*

Once he was awake he left him and went to Paul's room. He was much more considerate and opened up the door slowly and turned on the light once.

"Paul, let's go. I wanna get breakfast with you before I head out."

Paul slowly rolled over and rubbed his eyes before falling out of the bed with a thud.
"Yup... you got it James... sure thang."

James smiled and went back to his room. He packed all his clothes, weapons, and anything else he would need in Arizona or in D.C. He tossed on a snazzy dark blue suit with a navy colored fedora before taking his bags to the door and waiting for Seph.


----------



## Seph (Jul 9, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> The next morning dawned in Chicago, and James was wide awake and busy tailed at 8 AM.  He immediately got up and stretched himself out. He scratched his fur and yawned a bit before throwing the door to Seph's room open and flipping the light spasticly.
> *
> "SEPH! WAKE UP! IT'S TIME TO GO ON AN ADVENTURE!"*
> 
> ...


Seph was sleeping peacefully in the nice and comfortable bed when he was woken up by James. “Oh shit!” Seph yelled as he jumped awake and fell off the bed. He landed on his side, looking at the wall. Seph sighed as he turned over and looked at the roof. “I’m gonna have to get him back for that.” Seph told himself. He groaned as he got up and stretched before leaving the room. “I fear for your kids James.” Seph said as he walked down the stairs and towards James.


----------



## JackJackal (Jul 9, 2019)

Jack still wasn't used to flight travel and once again clung to his seat making his brother chuckle. "still afraid of heights Brother? I thought you got rid of that fear" he smirked as Jack glared at him. "you know I can easily strangle you right now!"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jul 9, 2019)

Seph said:


> Seph was sleeping peacefully in the nice and comfortable bed when he was woken up by James. “Oh shit!” Seph yelled as he jumped awake and fell off the bed. He landed on his side, looking at the wall. Seph sighed as he turned over and looked at the roof. “I’m gonna have to get him back for that.” Seph told himself. He groaned as he got up and stretched before leaving the room. “I fear for your kids James.” Seph said as he walked down the stairs and towards James.


James shrugged his shoulders and opened the door for Seph as Paul followed him down, wearing a pair of worn overalls and boots.
"You didn't like the wakeup call? Got that one from the war front, sleeping in the trenches. Instead of lights flashin' it was artillery boomin' overhead." He smiled as the other two furs walked outside. He then locked up the door and grabbed his bags. He flagged down a taxi and climbed in with Seph and Paul. James asked the driver to take them to the Paw's Delight Diner. He nodded and began to drive into downtown.

While they were driving, Paul looked to Seph and held his paw out.
"I don't think we's met. My name's Paul." Once Seph gave him a shake, Paul adjusted himself to face Seph, smelling like tobacco and whiskey. "So what werr you doin' before this Sabrina cat hired you and James to the Mafia?"


----------



## Seph (Jul 9, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James shrugged his shoulders and opened the door for Seph as Paul followed him down, wearing a pair of worn overalls and boots.
> "You didn't like the wakeup call? Got that one from the war front, sleeping in the trenches. Instead of lights flashin' it was artillery boomin' overhead." He smiled as the other two furs walked outside. He then locked up the door and grabbed his bags. He flagged down a taxi and climbed in with Seph and Paul. James asked the driver to take them to the Paw's Delight Diner. He nodded and began to drive into downtown.
> 
> While they were driving, Paul looked to Seph and held his paw out.
> "I don't think we's met. My name's Paul." Once Seph gave him a shake, Paul adjusted himself to face Seph, smelling like tobacco and whiskey. "So what werr you doin' before this Sabrina cat hired you and James to the Mafia?"


“Uh, nothing much. I was just a street fighter.” Seph responded, just not noticing everything about Paul. Seph had always thought what he heard about Country boys were just stereotypes, but this man was living proof to the opposite. Seph tried to ignore the smell and keep a straight face.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jul 9, 2019)

Seph said:


> “Uh, nothing much. I was just a street fighter.” Seph responded, just not noticing everything about Paul. Seph had always thought what he heard about Country boys were just stereotypes, but this man was living proof to the opposite. Seph tried to ignore the smell and keep a straight face.


"Well that sounds purdy cool. I wurked on a farm durin' the War then I ran a whiskey rang when that stupid thang called Pro-hi-bi-tion started." Paul gave a small smile, a bit giddy that he could meet with the guys James was working with. "How good of a fighter was ya?"

Meanwhile, James had been staring out the window, a small troubled look coming across his face. He had been thinking of the memorial dedicated to his fallen compatriots from Europe in Washington.
_"It really has been five years since we left hell-on-earth... damn... look at your young man now mama..." _He continued to look out the window, tuning out Paul and Seph's conversation.


----------



## Seph (Jul 9, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> "Well that sounds pretty cool. I wurked on a farm durin' the War then I ran a whiskey rang when that stupid thang called Pro-hi-bi-tion started." Paul gave a small smile, a bit giddy that he could meet with the guys James was working with. "How good of a fighter was ya?"
> 
> Meanwhile, James had been staring out the window, a small troubled look coming across his face. He had been thinking of the memorial dedicated to his fallen compatriots from Europe in Washington.
> _"It really has been five years since we left hell-on-earth... damn... look at your young man now mama..." _He continued to look out the window, tuning out Paul and Seph's conversation.


“That depends on who you ask.” Seph said, deciding not to talk about the countless times he’d been accused of cheating. “You know how it is...people have different preferences.” Seph told. The truth was he was the best in Colorado, where there was less rules, but in the more organized rings in Chicago he was nothing.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jul 9, 2019)

Seph said:


> “That depends on who you ask.” Seph said, deciding not to talk about the countless times he’d been accused of cheating. “You know how it is...people have different preferences.” Seph told. The truth was he was the best in Colorado, where there was less rules, but in the more organized rings in Chicago he was nothing.


Paul gave him a confused look and was about to question further when he saw James looking away in thought. "James?... You alright cuz?"

James snapped back into reality and took a shaky breath. "Yea... I'm fine. Just a tad bit nervous for when we fly to Phoenix, that's all." He gave them both a polite smile as the taxi came to a stop in front of the diner. James paid the driver and lead the way inside, still a bit troubled but not showing it. The trio sat in a booth and Paul looked to see if the mouse Tori was there or not. James looked over the breakfast menu as they waited to be served.


----------



## Seph (Jul 9, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Paul gave him a confused look and was about to question further when he saw James looking away in thought. "James?... You alright cuz?"
> 
> James snapped back into reality and took a shaky breath. "Yea... I'm fine. Just a tad bit nervous for when we fly to Phoenix, that's all." He gave them both a polite smile as the taxi came to a stop in front of the diner. James paid the driver and lead the way inside, still a bit troubled but not showing it. The trio sat in a booth and Paul looked to see if the mouse Tori was there or not. James looked over the breakfast menu as they waited to be served.


Seph was hoping that this raccoon wouldn’t ask more questions and was relieved when he started talking to James. “Nice place.” Seph said, not having been in an American diner like this for a while. Seph sat next to James, not wanting to be too close to that smell coming from Paul. He started to look over the menu when he decided to speak. “This place any good?” He asked James and Paul.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jul 9, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina got out of the car after Gabriello and her arrived back and she helped the girls get back into their seats then sat down in her seat by @Wulf Canavar and sat back as everything else was finalized. The door was shut and she looked around counting heads then nodded to the captain. "Alright time to take us up." The captain nodded and went to the cockpit and began the procedure to take off.
> 
> The plane took off once again 15 minutes later, sending them up higher and higher. Mia and Rekio behind her and Wulf respectively faught each other to look out the window when she looks back over to the crew once they leveled out. "Alright we are up. It shouldn't be more than 5 hours." She then looked at Peter (@Liseran Thistle) "You wanted to talk? Now we can." As she stood up and walks to the back, still using the splint.



Peter got up and followed Sabrina. He had so many things to ask her.


----------



## Zenkiki (Jul 9, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Peter got up and followed Sabrina. He had so many things to ask her.


She looks to him and asks, "What did you want to say?"


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jul 9, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> She looks to him and asks, "What did you want to say?"



Peter smiled kindly at her. "Well first I just wanted to ask some questions about MS23." He said. "I know it must be so strange seeing a guy like me join your group, but I promise its for a real important cause!" He sighed, looking around. "Before I ask my questions, I want you to promise you won't tell Zach about what I'm going to tell you."


----------



## Zenkiki (Jul 9, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Peter smiled kindly at her. "Well first I just wanted to ask some questions about MS23." He said. "I know it must be so strange seeing a guy like me join your group, but I promise its for a real important cause!" He sighed, looking around. "Before I ask my questions, I want you to promise you won't tell Zach about what I'm going to tell you."


Sabrina looks at the bunny with a smile as she nods. "Yeah, I dont tell anyone what happens with one another. There is a contract that prevents them from talking to the others."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jul 9, 2019)

It was a great morning day at Paw's Delight Diner. They just opened up the restaurant and getting ready for the customers to come in. Tori was at the counter, putting in money in the cash register and closing it. She then starts making a fresh pot of coffee when the door chimed. '_First customer of the day._' the mouse thought to herself, and turns around to greet the newcomers. "Good morning! I will be right with you!" She then noticed the three men at the booth, which one of them she recognized. Her emerald green eyes widen in realization that it was the raccoon that had came before. She quickly looks away, having her back to them, and started talking to herself. "Oh my gawd! Oh my gawd! He came! And he brought his cousin with him! His _rich_ cousin! Gah! I wish Hope was here!" she sighed sadly. But then she snaps out of it and gets filled with determination. "Right! I got this! All I need to do is wow that coon and he's good as mine!" She quickly pulls out a compact mirror and checked herself. She patted her long, brown hair, checked her big tooth for anything, and smiled in satisfaction. She puts the mirror up, tugs her dress down some to straighten it, and perks her bosoms to make them look a bit more perky. Once she feels that she's ready, she struts over while swaying her tail and approached the booth. She gave a pleasant smile at them. "Hello and welcome to Paw's Delight Diner. I am Tori, your waitress for this morning. Can I start you off with some coffee?" She batted her long eye lashes at them to charm them. 

(@Captain TrashPanda , @Seph )


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jul 9, 2019)

Seph said:


> Seph was hoping that this raccoon wouldn’t ask more questions and was relieved when he started talking to James. “Nice place.” Seph said, not having been in an American diner like this for a while. Seph sat next to James, not wanting to be too close to that smell coming from Paul. He started to look over the menu when he decided to speak. “This place any good?” He asked James and Paul.


James looked over and shrugged his shoulders. “I dunno... was walking by one night before Japan and they seemed to have a crowd.”

Paul looked up and nodded with a big smile on his face. “Man, this place is great. Only ate here once, but the cookin’ reminded me off home. Also, the waitresses are probably the best in the city. Nice ladies I tell ya.”


HopeTLioness said:


> It was a great morning day at Paw's Delight Diner. They just opened up the restaurant and getting ready for the customers to come in. Tori was at the counter, putting in money in the cash register and closing it. She then starts making a fresh pot of coffee when the door chimed. '_First customer of the day._' the mouse thought to herself, and turns around to greet the newcomers. "Good morning! I will be right with you!" She then noticed the three men at the booth, which one of them she recognized. Her emerald green eyes widen in realization that it was the raccoon that had came before. She quickly looks away, having her back to them, and started talking to herself. "Oh my gawd! Oh my gawd! He came! And he brought his cousin with him! His _rich_ cousin! Gah! I wish Hope was here!" she sighed sadly. But then she snaps out of it and gets filled with determination. "Right! I got this! All I need to do is wow that coon and he's good as mine!" She quickly pulls out a compact mirror and checked herself. She patted her long, brown hair, checked her big tooth for anything, and smiled in satisfaction. She puts the mirror up, tugs her dress down some to straighten it, and perks her bosoms to make them look a bit more perky. Once she feels that she's ready, she struts over while swaying her tail and approached the booth. She gave a pleasant smile at them. "Hello and welcome to Paw's Delight Diner. I am Tori, your waitress for this morning. Can I start you off with some coffee?" She batted her long eye lashes at them to charm them.
> 
> (@Captain TrashPanda , @Seph )


Paul saw Tori walk over and he almost fell out of his seat. He had been tired and heartbroken the first time he saw Tori. He never saw how beautiful she was and her on-the-spot spiffing up made her look even better. He nervously coughed for a second before sputtering his words out. “I-I’d like some coffee please... some milk with it if ya don’t mind.”

James looked up and gave Paul the most confused look a coon could give. He looked to the waitress and spoke calmly. “I’d like sweet tea with lemon please.”


----------



## Seph (Jul 9, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> It was a great morning day at Paw's Delight Diner. They just opened up the restaurant and getting ready for the customers to come in. Tori was at the counter, putting in money in the cash register and closing it. She then starts making a fresh pot of coffee when the door chimed. '_First customer of the day._' the mouse thought to herself, and turns around to greet the newcomers. "Good morning! I will be right with you!" She then noticed the three men at the booth, which one of them she recognized. Her emerald green eyes widen in realization that it was the raccoon that had came before. She quickly looks away, having her back to them, and started talking to herself. "Oh my gawd! Oh my gawd! He came! And he brought his cousin with him! His _rich_ cousin! Gah! I wish Hope was here!" she sighed sadly. But then she snaps out of it and gets filled with determination. "Right! I got this! All I need to do is wow that coon and he's good as mine!" She quickly pulls out a compact mirror and checked herself. She patted her long, brown hair, checked her big tooth for anything, and smiled in satisfaction. She puts the mirror up, tugs her dress down some to straighten it, and perks her bosoms to make them look a bit more perky. Once she feels that she's ready, she struts over while swaying her tail and approached the booth. She gave a pleasant smile at them. "Hello and welcome to Paw's Delight Diner. I am Tori, your waitress for this morning. Can I start you off with some coffee?" She batted her long eye lashes at them to charm them.
> 
> (@Captain TrashPanda , @Seph )


“Just some water.” Seph told her. He noticed her being unnaturally friendly to them but concluded that she was just trying to get a good tip.  


Captain TrashPanda said:


> James looked over and shrugged his shoulders. “I dunno... was walking by one night before Japan and they seemed to have a crowd.”
> 
> Paul looked up and nodded with a big smile on his face. “Man, this place is great. Only ate here once, but the cookin’ reminded me off home. Also, the waitresses are probably the best in the city. Nice ladies I tell ya.”
> 
> ...


Seph chuckled at Paul’s reaction to her, seeing that he had fallen for it. Once he remembered Paul talking about how nice the waitresses were he started to understand Paul’s reaction a little bit more.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jul 9, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina looks at the bunny with a smile as she nods. "Yeah, I dont tell anyone what happens with one another. There is a contract that prevents them from talking to the others."



Peter nodded. "Great. That's perfect. Because I'm looking for somebody, and they're apart of MS23." he began to explain. "I've been hunting him for 8 years now, and I haven't found him in all that time, but ever since Zach told me he was working with you, I had to jump at this oppurtunity. Miss Sabrina, have you ever seen a Bat running around with MS23 at all?"


----------



## Zenkiki (Jul 9, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Peter nodded. "Great. That's perfect. Because I'm looking for somebody, and they're apart of MS23." he began to explain. "I've been hunting him for 8 years now, and I haven't found him in all that time, but ever since Zach told me he was working with you, I had to jump at this oppurtunity. Miss Sabrina, have you ever seen a Bat running around with MS23 at all?"


Sabrina thought about it for a while thinking about what he was asking. Then she slowly shook her head. "Looking for one man amongst a sea of men is not going to be easy. Are you here because you want that *one* man or because you want all of them but are doing it for that one?"


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jul 9, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Paul saw Tori walk over and he almost fell out of his seat. He had been tired and heartbroken the first time he saw Tori. He never saw how beautiful she was and her on-the-spot spiffing up made her look even better. He nervously coughed for a second before sputtering his words out. “I-I’d like some coffee please... some milk with it if ya don’t mind.”
> 
> James looked up and gave Paul the most confused look a coon could give. He looked to the waitress and spoke calmly. “I’d like sweet tea with lemon please.”





Seph said:


> “Just some water.” Seph told her.



Tori nod as she jots down the orders. "Okay, so that's a glass of water, sweet tea with lemon, and coffee with some milk. Okay, I'll be back with your drinks. And please, take your time to see what you like." she said while eyeing at James. She then turns around as struts with her tail swaying from side to side, letting them look as she goes to make their drinks.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jul 9, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina thought about it for a while thinking about what he was asking. Then she slowly shook her head. "Looking for one man amongst a sea of men is not going to be easy. Are you here because you want that *one* man or because you want all of them but are doing it for that one?"



Peter laughed, "You are a perceptive one, I'll give ya that." He said. "I guess you could say I'm joining you just to catch that one fella, but my Mama taught me to help where I can, so I'll hunt whatever MS bastard ya' want. As long as I get the Bat I'm looking for, that is." He stared at her seriously. "I've been looking for him for a very long time, and I'd hate to have all my efforts and training go to waste just 'cause I could never find that son of a bitch by myself. I'd appreciate it if I could tag along with you so I can hunt him down."


----------



## Zenkiki (Jul 9, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Peter laughed, "You are a perceptive one, I'll give ya that." He said. "I guess you could say I'm joining you just to catch that one fella, but my Mama taught me to help where I can, so I'll hunt whatever MS bastard ya' want. As long as I get the Bat I'm looking for, that is." He stared at her seriously. "I've been looking for him for a very long time, and I'd hate to have all my efforts and training go to waste just 'cause I could never find that son of a bitch by myself. I'd appreciate it if I could tag along with you so I can hunt him down."


Sabrina nodded at him having no issues woth it. "Alright welcome. I'll add him to the list of things we are hunting and should he appear we can go after him, with you there of course, and kill him. Would you still be with us after that or would you slink back toyour hole?"


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jul 9, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina nodded at him having no issues woth it. "Alright welcome. I'll add him to the list of things we are hunting and should he appear we can go after him, with you there of course, and kill him. Would you still be with us after that or would you slink back toyour hole?"



Peter chuckled bitterly. "Can't really slink back to any hole when I'm finished here. That fucking Bat burned my house down." He told her. "Thanks, Miss Sabrina. I appreciate you letting me tag along, even though its for real selfish purposes."


----------



## Zenkiki (Jul 9, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Peter chuckled bitterly. "Can't really slink back to any hole when I'm finished here. That fucking Bat burned my house down." He told her. "Thanks, Miss Sabrina. I appreciate you letting me tag along, even though its for real selfish purposes."


She sat back in the chair. "As long as you aren't causing issues, and you stay in line, we should get along fine. I am sorry about your home, but the past is past right? No use deweling on it."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jul 9, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Tori nod as she jots down the orders. "Okay, so that's a glass of water, sweet tea with lemon, and coffee with some milk. Okay, I'll be back with your drinks. And please, take your time to see what you like." she said while eyeing at James. She then turns around as struts with her tail swaying from side to side, letting them look as she goes to make their drinks.


James saw her bat her eyelashes at them and walk away swishing her tail. He looked to Paul with a raised eyebrow. “Paul... you got something with her goin’ on? Cuz she actin’ like she wants to take me to bed with her... and I don’t know who she is.”
Paul’s cheeks under his fur had grown tomato red. He cleared his throat before talking again. “Umm... yea... I kinda gave her a big ol’ tip the other night... might’ve mentioned you a rich coon.”
James rolled his eyes and sighed. “She ain’t my kind. I’m not gonna throw her under the bus but you need to make a move man. She does look pretty hot, not gonna lie. She might be the mouse for you.” He grinned and sat back in the booth.
Paul gulped nervously and looked back at her, feeling a bit of a pull but not much. _“Besides, she’s going for James... my odds aren’t good but I might as well try.”_


----------



## Seph (Jul 9, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James saw her bat her eyelashes at them and walk away swishing her tail. He looked to Paul with a raised eyebrow. “Paul... you got something with her goin’ on? Cuz she actin’ like she wants to take me to bed with her... and I don’t know who she is.”
> Paul’s cheeks under his fur had grown tomato red. He cleared his throat before talking again. “Umm... yea... I kinda gave her a big ol’ tip the other night... might’ve mentioned you a rich coon.”
> James rolled his eyes and sighed. “She ain’t my kind. I’m not gonna throw her under the bus but you need to make a move man. She does look pretty hot, not gonna lie. She might be the mouse for you.” He grinned and sat back in the booth.
> Paul gulped nervously and looked back at her, feeling a bit of a pull but not much. _“Besides, she’s going for James... my odds aren’t good but I might as well try.”_


Seph broke out into a full laugh before speaking. “You know, he’s right Paul.” Seph decided to mess with them a little bit. “You and James look similar enough that I’m sure she’s into you too.” Seph told him. “And besides, if it doesn’t go well, you just never come back to this diner.” Seph said, trying to reassure him.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jul 10, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> She sat back in the chair. "As long as you aren't causing issues, and you stay in line, we should get along fine. I am sorry about your home, but the past is past right? No use deweling on it."



"I like the thought of that, Ma'am. But I wouldn't be here if I wasn't dwelling on it." He said. "I'll keep that in mind, though!" He said goodbye to her and went back to his seat next to Zach, who was still awake.

"I see Sab went and gave you a talking to." He said, smirking. "Did she accuse you of being a murderous selfish bastard too? 'Cause that's what I remember when I first had a talk with her before our first mission."

Peter shook his head, smiling. "No, of course not. Why would she call you a murderous bastard?" He asked Zach. "They hated you that much?"

Zach yawned. "Yeah well, that's a story for another time Cotton. I'm gonna catch some sleep."

Peter leaned forward a gave him a peck on the cheek. "You do that then. I'll wake ya' when the plane lands."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jul 10, 2019)

Seph said:


> Seph broke out into a full laugh before speaking. “You know, he’s right Paul.” Seph decided to mess with them a little bit. “You and James look similar enough that I’m sure she’s into you too.” Seph told him. “And besides, if it doesn’t go well, you just never come back to this diner.” Seph said, trying to reassure him.


Paul fidgeted nervously and looked to him before wiping his snout. “You ain’t helping pit bull!” He looked down and breathed shaky nervous breaths. He sighed and looked to Tori once more. _“Man... I’d need a miracle AND divine intervention to walk out of here with her being attracted to me... I mean James has the suit, all I’ve got is rough overalls! Maybe I can get her attention, say something smooth to  reel her in...”_


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jul 10, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Paul fidgeted nervously and looked to him before wiping his snout. “You ain’t helping pit bull!” He looked down and breathed shaky nervous breaths. He sighed and looked to Tori once more. _“Man... I’d need a miracle AND divine intervention to walk out of here with her being attracted to me... I mean James has the suit, all I’ve got is rough overalls! Maybe I can get her attention, say something smooth to  reel her in...”_



While Tori was away to fix the drinks, a family of four came in to sit in another booth behind the men. The brown, field mouse greeted them and told them that she will be with them in a moment. While she was carrying the tray, heading towards the booth, one of the kids accidentally spilled his marbles on the ground. Not paying attention, Tori ends up stepping on them and ends up falling with a loud crash and screamed. In alarmed, Benjamin ran out from the back to see what was going on. "Tori?! Tori!" The mouse is on the ground, holding her left foot in pain. Her ears dropped as she whimper. "Owwww...my ankle. I..I think I sprang it."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jul 10, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> While Tori was away to fix the drinks, a family of four came in to sit in another booth behind the men. The brown, field mouse greeted them and told them that she will be with them in a moment. While she was carrying the tray, heading towards the booth, one of the kids accidentally spilled his marbles on the ground. Not paying attention, Tori ends up stepping on them and ends up falling with a loud crash and screamed. In alarmed, Benjamin ran out from the back to see what was going on. "Tori?! Tori!" The mouse is on the ground, holding her left foot in pain. Her ears dropped as she whimper. "Owwww...my ankle. I..I think I sprang it."


James and Paul hadn’t been paying attention until a loud SLAM!!! resonated from behind them. Paul stood up faster then a bolt of lightning and hit a knee.
“Ma’am?! Tori?!” He looked to her ankle as Benjamin came out to investigate. He gingerly out his paw on it and felt it getting hotter by the second. “Ya most definitely turned it a bit... that could be bad.”
In a move that made James’ maw fall open, Paul moved behind her and wrapped his arms around her. He pulled her away from the mess and into a booth. He looked around and found a wooden chair. He smashed three of the legs off and looked to Benjamin.
“I’ll pay ya for that chair. I promise.” Paul then grabbed his, James, and @Seph ’s napkins and tied them together. He then made a redneck-engineered splint and tied it on Tori’s ankle. He saw it was starting to slightly swell a bit and was very warm. “That’s not good... badger can you get me some ice?”


----------



## Seph (Jul 10, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James and Paul hadn’t been paying attention until a loud SLAM!!! resonated from behind them. Paul stood up faster then a bolt of lightning and hit a knee.
> “Ma’am?! Tori?!” He looked to her ankle as Benjamin came out to investigate. He gingerly out his paw on it and felt it getting hotter by the second. “Ya most definitely turned it a bit... that could be bad.”
> In a move that made James’ maw fall open, Paul moved behind her and wrapped his arms around her. He pulled her away from the mess and into a booth. He looked around and found a wooden chair. He smashed three of the legs off and looked to Benjamin.
> “I’ll pay you for that chair. I promise.” Paul then grabbed his, James, and @Seph ’s napkins and tied them together. He then made a redneck-engineered splint and tied it on Tori’s ankle. He saw it was starting to slightly swell a bit and was very warm. “That’s not good... badger can you get me some ice?”


Seph watched the situation unfold with awe. He was surprised by such a bold move from Paul. Paul didn’t waste a second making a splint. Seph thought it was definitely kind of strange how everyone these days was making splints instead of going to doctor. “Whoa, that was honestly kind of impressive.” Seph said quietly to James.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jul 10, 2019)

Seph said:


> Seph watched the situation unfold with awe. He was surprised by such a bold move from Paul. Paul didn’t waste a second making a splint. Seph thought it was definitely kind of strange how everyone these days was making splints instead of going to doctor. “Whoa, that was honestly kind of impressive.” Seph said quietly to James.


“I never thought he’d use the first aid training I taught him after the war in case a runner was injured...” He leaned over and whispered to Seph. “He _wants _this mouse, bad. But what a coon... that’s the Jackson way.” He smiled as he watched the events unfold.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jul 10, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James and Paul hadn’t been paying attention until a loud SLAM!!! resonated from behind them. Paul stood up faster then a bolt of lightning and hit a knee.
> “Ma’am?! Tori?!” He looked to her ankle as Benjamin came out to investigate. He gingerly out his paw on it and felt it getting hotter by the second. “Ya most definitely turned it a bit... that could be bad.”
> In a move that made James’ maw fall open, Paul moved behind her and wrapped his arms around her. He pulled her away from the mess and into a booth. He looked around and found a wooden chair. He smashed three of the legs off and looked to Benjamin.
> “I’ll pay ya for that chair. I promise.” Paul then grabbed his, James, and @Seph ’s napkins and tied them together. He then made a redneck-engineered splint and tied it on Tori’s ankle. He saw it was starting to slightly swell a bit and was very warm. “That’s not good... badger can you get me some ice?”



Tori whimpers more when Paul touches her foot. Then she gets pulled away and sat in a booth. She watched as Paul goes to work to make a splint for her. As this is going on, Benjamin glares and fumes at Paul. "I swear to the Almighty God, if you break one more damn thing in my shop!" Then when the raccoon asked for a ice, he huffs at him. "Fine. I'll be back. BUT DON'T BREAK ANYTHING ELSE!" he hurries to the back to get some ice. Tori tears up and sniffles a bit. "Oh, that really hurts. Stupid, clumsy me. I should of been more careful."


----------



## Seph (Jul 10, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> “I never thought he’d use the first aid training I taught him after the war in case a runner was injured...” He leaned over and whispered to Seph. “He _wants _this mouse, bad. But what a coon... that’s the Jackson way.” He smiled as he watched the events unfold.


“Well, the only thing I’d say is that this isn’t the Great War, and there is a doctor’s office just down the street. So I don’t exactly get it.” Seph said. 


HopeTLioness said:


> Tori whimpers more when Paul touches her foot. Then she gets pulled away and sat in a booth. She watched as Paul goes to work to make a splint for her. As this is going on, Benjamin glares and fumes at Paul. "I swear to the Almighty God, if you break one more damn thing in my shop!" Then when the raccoon asked for a ice, he huffs at him. "Fine. I'll be back. BUT DON'T BREAK ANYTHING ELSE!" he hurries to the back to get some ice. Tori tears up and sniffles a bit. "Oh, that really hurts. Stupid, clumsy me. I should of been more careful."


“But, even though it’s not 1917, it was a good way to get in close with her.” Seph said before taking a pause to examine the situation. “Look at that, they’re sitting together already.” Seph said chuckling again.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jul 10, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Tori whimpers more when Paul touches her foot. Then she gets pulled away and sat in a booth. She watched as Paul goes to work to make a splint for her. As this is going on, Benjamin glares and fumes at Paul. "I swear to the Almighty God, if you break one more damn thing in my shop!" Then when the raccoon asked for a ice, he huffs at him. "Fine. I'll be back. BUT DON'T BREAK ANYTHING ELSE!" he hurries to the back to get some ice. Tori tears up and sniffles a bit. "Oh, that really hurts. Stupid, clumsy me. I should of been more careful."


Paul gave a small smile to Tori as he looked her over a bit. “I’m sure it was a mistake. It’s gonna be ok ma’am... I’m no medic but I learned from the best.” He looked to James and smiled a bit bigger before checking the splint again. “Once I get some ice we’ll get ya feelin better.” Paul then looked to the family behind him and spoke calmly. “Sir, ma’am, can I get y’alls napkins? I need a way to keep the ice on her ankle.”


Seph said:


> “Well, the only thing I’d say is that this isn’t the Great War, and there is a doctor’s office just down the street. So I don’t exactly get it.” Seph said.
> 
> “But, even though it’s not 1917, it was a good way to get in close with her.” Seph said before taking a pause to examine the situation. “Look at that, they’re sitting together already.” Seph said chuckling again.


Jame sighed and smiled a bit. “Proper preparation prevents poor performance. That was a gutsy move... and I’m proud of him for doing that. They might just click... odds for him went up drastically...”


----------



## Seph (Jul 10, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Paul gave a small smile to Tori as he looked her over a bit. “I’m sure it was a mistake. It’s gonna be ok ma’am... I’m no medic but I learned from the best.” He looked to James and smiled a bit bigger before checking the splint again. “Once I get some ice we’ll get ya feelin better.” Paul then looked to the family behind him and spoke calmly. “Sir, ma’am, can I get y’alls napkins? I need a way to keep the ice on her ankle.”
> 
> Jame sighed and smiled a bit. “Proper preparation prevents poor performance. That was a gutsy move... and I’m proud of him for doing that. They might just click... odds for him went up drastically...”


“It was a good move, and now I’d think she knows that he cares for her.” Seph said as he sat back in his seat. “The only bad thing is that I’m pretty sure she was the only waitress. It’ll be a while until we get our food, or even our drinks.” Seph said.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jul 10, 2019)

Seph said:


> “It was a good move, and now I’d think she knows that he cares for her.” Seph said as he sat back in his seat. “The only bad thing is that I’m pretty sure she was the only waitress. It’ll be a while until we get our food, or even our drinks.” Seph said.


“True... we might have to eat at the airport, we have to be there in an hour and a half... just depends if there’s anyone else here.” He rubbed his eyes before looking back at the menu and trying to decide what, if anything, he was going to eat.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jul 10, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Paul gave a small smile to Tori as he looked her over a bit. “I’m sure it was a mistake. It’s gonna be ok ma’am... I’m no medic but I learned from the best.” He looked to James and smiled a bit bigger before checking the splint again. “Once I get some ice we’ll get ya feelin better.” Paul then looked to the mouse family and spoke calmly. “Sir, ma’am, can I get y’alls napkins? I need a way to keep the ice on her ankle.”



The parents just got done scolding their child when Paul spoke to them. The father gathered their napkins, got up, walks over and hand it to him. "Here you go, sir. And I am deeply sorry, ma'am. I'll pay for the doctor bill." Tori wipes her tears away and nod to him. "I-it's okay, sir. Once I get this swelling down, I'll be there to serve you." "You won't do jack." Benjamin remarked as he returned with a bag of ice and hands it to Paul. "You. Keep her there and make sure she stays put." He then turns to the father mouse. "Have a seat and I'll be right with ya. And ya better make sure that those marbles stay in the bags." He then turns to Seph and James. "I'll get your drinks and orders." Tori looks back at Benjamin in surprised. "You're gonna take orders? What about the food? Don't tell me that you are letting Noah cook by himself." The old badger just waves it off. "He'll be fine. As long as he does his job, we should be good. Now sit there and rest." He turns and walks away to get everything else while the father mouse goes back to his seat. Tori looked back at Paul in silence.


----------



## Seph (Jul 10, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> “True... we might have to eat at the airport, we have to be there in an hour and a half... just depends if there’s anyone else here.” He rubbed his eyes before looking back at the menu and trying to decide what, if anything, he was going to eat.





HopeTLioness said:


> The parents just got done scolding their child when Paul spoke to them. The father gathered their napkins, got up, walks over and hand it to him. "Here you go, sir. And I am deeply sorry, ma'am. I'll pay for the doctor bill." Tori wipes her tears away and nod to him. "I-it's okay, sir. Once I get this swelling down, I'll be there to swerve you." "You won't do jack." Benjamin remarked as he returned with a bag of ice and hangs it to Paul. "You. Keep her there and make sure she stays put." He then turns to the father mouse. "Have a seat and I'll be right with ya. And ya better make sure that those marbles stay in the bags." He then turns to Seph and James. "I'll get your drinks and orders." Tori looks back at Benjamin in surprised. "You're gonna take orders? What about the food? Don't tell me that you are letting Noah cook by himself." The old badger just waves it off. "He'll be fine. As long as he does his job, we should be good. Now sit there and rest." He turns and walks away to get everything else while the father mouse goes back to his seat. Tori looked back at Paul in silence.


“It looks like, our prayers have been answered.” Seph said to James as Benjamin walked away. “So, James, what are we going to dc for again? I can’t remember if you told me or not.” Seph asked.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jul 10, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> The parents just got done scolding their child when Paul spoke to them. The father gathered their napkins, got up, walks over and hand it to him. "Here you go, sir. And I am deeply sorry, ma'am. I'll pay for the doctor bill." Tori wipes her tears away and nod to him. "I-it's okay, sir. Once I get this swelling down, I'll be there to swerve you." "You won't do jack." Benjamin remarked as he returned with a bag of ice and hangs it to Paul. "You. Keep her there and make sure she stays put." He then turns to the father mouse. "Have a seat and I'll be right with ya. And ya better make sure that those marbles stay in the bags." He then turns to Seph and James. "I'll get your drinks and orders." Tori looks back at Benjamin in surprised. "You're gonna take orders? What about the food? Don't tell me that you are letting Noah cook by himself." The old badger just waves it off. "He'll be fine. As long as he does his job, we should be good. Now sit there and rest." He turns and walks away to get everything else while the father mouse goes back to his seat. Tori looked back at Paul in silence.


Paul took the napkins and tied them up into one long rope before taking the ice and gingerly placing it on her ankle. He slowly began to tie it on, then felt around her ankle. It was not getting any hotter and the swelling was slowing down. He sighed in relief then he looked her in her green eyes. He felt as if time stood still as he fell head over heels into those eyes. He cleared his throat nervously as he felt the entire diner was watching him. 
“Well... even though you had a bit of a nasty spill, I still think you look great. You are one tough cookie... can’t deny that. Yet you are so incredibly nice to people. Somethin you don’t find much anymore... somethin special.” He gave a small nervous chuckle and grinned slightly. 


Seph said:


> “It looks like, our prayers have been answered.” Seph said to James as Benjamin walked away. “So, James, what are we going to dc for again? I can’t remember if you told me or not.” Seph asked.


Janes has been listening to Paul and he gave a genuine smile. He knew Paul was being dead serious in the moment. He then turned to Seph and spoke quietly. “Intel reasons. I’ll explain more later.”


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jul 10, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> He sighed in relief then he looked her in her green eyes. He felt as if time stood still as he fell head over heels into those eyes.



When their eyes met, it seems like a spark hit between them. The mouse stared into his blue eyes and found herself getting lost in them. It was clear and gentle, and it reminded her of the ocean. She felt as time stood still and they were the only furs in the room. In fact, she completely forgot about James and noticed only the fur before her. 




Captain TrashPanda said:


> He cleared his throat nervously as he felt the entire diner was watching him.
> “Well... even though you had a bit of a nasty spill, I still think you look great. You are one tough cookie... can’t deny that. Yet you are so incredibly nice to people. Somethin you don’t find much anymore... somethin special.” He gave a small nervous chuckle and grinned slightly.



She couldn't help but giggle and lowered her head shyly. She grabbed her ponytail and twirls the end of it with her fingers, playing with it. "That's...that's very sweet of you. Thank you very much for the compliment. And...and for taking care of me." She looks up at him and gave a small smile. "You know...I don't I caught your name."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jul 10, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> When their eyes met, it seems like a spark hit between them. The mouse stared into his blue eyes and found herself getting lost in them. It was clear and gentle, and it reminded her of the ocean. She felt as time stood still and they were the only furs in the room. In fact, she completely forgot about James and noticed only the fur before her.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


“Ain’t nobody in this Windy City as good a fur as you. I’d do it all again.” He cleared his throat before speaking again. “My name’s Paul. Paul Carter Jackson, Miss Tori.” He returned the smile and slowly stood back up. He looked to the empty seat of the booth and sat down across from her. He gave a nervous giggle but stifled it so she wouldn’t hear. His mind now span a bit trying to figure it what to do. _“Maybe if we could get to know each other... maybe we can hit off on that...” _He gave an awkward smile before scratching behind his ear and trying to start a conversation. “Are you feeling better Miss Tori?”


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jul 10, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> “Ain’t nobody in this Windy City as good a fur as you. I’d do it all again.” He cleared his throat before speaking again. “My name’s Paul. Paul Carter Jackson, Miss Tori.” He returned the smile and slowly stood back up. He looked to the empty seat of the booth and sat down across from her. He gave a nervous giggle but stifled it so she wouldn’t hear. His mind now span a bit trying to figure it what to do. _“Maybe if we could get to know each other... maybe we can hit off on that...” _He gave an awkward smile before scratching behind his ear and trying to start a conversation. “Are you feeling better Miss. Tori?”



Tori smiles and then pulls herself farther into the booth to lay up against the wall. Once she's settled in, she looked over to Paul and smile. When he asked her how she was feeling, she looks to her foot and back at him. "Well, I'm feelin' much better thanks to you." She flipped her ponytail to the side before she spoke. "Now, if I remember correctly, you just moved here from Memphis to live with your rich cousin because your moonshine business went downhill. And you were a farmer as well. So you are a handy fur. Am I right, Mr. Paul Carter Jackson?" She said while moving her head and shoulders from side to side while also being flirty.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jul 10, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Tori smiles and then pulls herself farther into the booth to lay up against the wall. Once she's settled in, she looked over to Paul and smile. When he asked her how she was feeling, she looks to her foot and back at him. "Well, I'm feelin' much better thanks to you." She flipped her ponytail to the side before she spoke. "Now, if I remember correctly, you just moved here from Memphis to live with your rich cousin because your moonshine business went downhill. And you were a farmer as well. So you are a handy fur. Am I right, Mr. Paul Carter Jackson?" She said while moving her head and shoulders from side to side while also being flirty.


Paul chuckled a bit and gave a small grin. “Call me Paul, and yes... that’s basically what happened. Went from farmhand to moonshine runner to here. James struck gold... and he invited me and my brother up here. I know how to work hard... that’s how I was raised.” Paul’s tail twitched back and forth nervously as he could feel his heart rate going through the roof.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jul 10, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Paul chuckled a bit and gave a small grin. “Call me Paul, and yes... that’s basically what happened. Went from farmhand to moonshine runner to here. James struck gold... and he invited me and my brother up here. I know how to work hard... that’s how I was raised.” Paul’s tail twitched back and forth nervously as he could feel his heart rate going through the roof.



"Oh, a hard worker, huh? That's nice." She smiles as her eyes starts to wonder. She starts to noticed some of his physical appearance now taking a good look at him. First of all, he has gorgeous blue eyes that she may get lost in if she's not careful. Secondly, she noticed how well-build he is from the torso and arms, mainly the arms. She blushed a bit when she realized that he used his arms to hold her. She takes a breath to keep her composure and shifted her weight in the booth. And finally, she noticed how tall he was. Although it was expected since her species are smaller than others, but he seems to be almost six feet tall. She cascaded her eyes down as she blushed more and then cleared her throat. "So, umm...are you...good at fixing things?"

Soon, Benjamin came back out and served James and Seph their drinks, and pull out the notepad. "You decided what you want? If you lookin' for somethin' quick, I suggest getting the eggs, grits, hashbrowns, and either sausages or bacon."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jul 10, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> "Oh, a hard worker, huh? That's nice." She smiles as her eyes starts to wonder. She starts to noticed some of his physical appearance now taking a good look at him. First of all, he has gorgeous blue eyes that she may get lost in if she's not careful. Secondly, she noticed how well-build he is from the torso and arms, mainly the arms. She blushed a bit when she realized that he used his arms to hold her. She takes a breath to keep her composure and shifted her weight in the booth. And finally, she noticed how tall he was. Although it was expected since her species are smaller than others, but he seems to be almost six feet tall. She cascaded her eyes down as she blushed more and then cleared her throat. "So, umm...are you...good at fixing things?"
> 
> Soon, Benjamin came back out and served James and Seph their drinks, and pull out the notepad. "You decided what you want? If you lookin' for somethin' quick, I suggest getting the eggs, grits, hashbrowns, and either sausages or bacon."


Paul grinned a bit and leaned back in the booth. He found himself falling for her more and more every second. He let off a soft sigh and felt as if no one else was in the diner except him and Tori. He then spoke again, humbly and quietly.
"I mean, I guess I am. I can fix most thangs... I know first aid, I can take a tractor apart and put it back together... y'know, being raised in the country you learn to use yur paws, put yur back into things."

James nodded to Benjamin when he brought their drinks out. "Thank you sir, I respect a man that will take someone else's job when they're injured." He briefly looked over the menu again before setting it down. "I'll have an omelette with hashbrowns and bacon please." He then looked to @Seph to see what he wanted.


----------



## Seph (Jul 10, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> "Oh, a hard worker, huh? That's nice." She smiles as her eyes starts to wonder. She starts to noticed some of his physical appearance now taking a good look at him. First of all, he has gorgeous blue eyes that she may get lost in if she's not careful. Secondly, she noticed how well-build he is from the torso and arms, mainly the arms. She blushed a bit when she realized that he used his arms to hold her. She takes a breath to keep her composure and shifted her weight in the booth. And finally, she noticed how tall he was. Although it was expected since her species are smaller than others, but he seems to be almost six feet tall. She cascaded her eyes down as she blushed more and then cleared her throat. "So, umm...are you...good at fixing things?"
> 
> Soon, Benjamin came back out and served James and Seph their drinks, and pull out the notepad. "You decided what you want? If you lookin' for somethin' quick, I suggest getting the eggs, grits, hashbrowns, and either sausages or bacon."


Seph didn’t ever know what to get from restaurants, and he hadn’t been out to break fast in a good while. “Yeah, what you said.” Seph told Ben. “With bacon.” Seph told him, nodding. “Oh yeah, and that was nice of you to take over.” Seph said, deciding to be friendly.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jul 10, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Paul grinned a bit and leaned back in the booth. He found himself falling for her more and more every second. He let off a soft sigh and felt as if no one else was in the diner except him and Tori. He then spoke again, humbly and quietly.
> "I mean, I guess I am. I can fix most thangs... I know first aid, I can take a tractor apart and put it back together... y'know, being raised in the country you learn to use yur paws, put yur back into things."
> 
> James nodded to Benjamin when he brought their drinks out. "Thank you sir, I respect a man that will take someone else's job when they're injured." He briefly looked over the menu again before setting it down. "I'll have an omelette with hashbrowns and bacon please." He then looked to @Seph to see what he wanted.





Seph said:


> Seph didn’t ever know what to get from restaurants, and he hadn’t been out to break fast in a good while. “Yeah, what you said.” Seph told Ben. “With bacon.” Seph told him, nodding. “Oh yeah, and that was nice of you to take over.” Seph said, deciding to be friendly.



Benjamin only grunts as he jots down their orders. "It's nothin'. I'm use to taking over when a fur gets injured. Did that back in my youth when I was a Marine. Anyway, I'll be back with your orders." He goes off to get the family of mice orders, then he pasted by Paul and Tori, overhearing their conversation. He huffs and turns to Paul. "If that's the case, why don't you make yourself useful and clean this mess?" He points to the broken cups and liquids on the ground,  and points to the broom closet where the bathrooms are. "Do that, and I'll take that as payment for breaking the chair. NOW GET TO WORK!" He huffs and goes to the back to help Noah.

Tori glared at Benjamin as he walks away. "Honestly! Making a customer work! That crazy old badger." Then she looks over at Paul apologetically. "I'm so sorry about that. You don't have to do that."


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jul 10, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Benjamin only grunts as he jots down their orders. "It's nothin'. I'm use to taking over when a fur gets injured. Did that back in my youth when I was a Marine. Anyway, I'll be back with your orders." He goes off to get the family of mice orders, then he pasted by Paul and Tori, overhearing their conversation. He huffs and turns to Paul. "If that's the case, why don't you make yourself useful and clean this mess?" He points to the broken cups and liquids on the ground,  and points to the broom closet where the bathrooms are. "Do that, and I'll take that as payment for breaking the chair. NOW GET TO WORK!" He huffs and goes to the back to help Noah.
> 
> Tori glared at Benjamin as he walks away. "Honestly! Making a customer work! That crazy old badger." Then she looks over at Paul apologetically. "I'm so sorry about that. You don't have to do that."




Noah had his tail wrapped around a sturdy waterpipe on the ceiling. Upside down he washed dishes as a pot of sausage gravy cooked on the oven. "Why do people make this many dishes it's not like we're a restraunt......oh wait we are".


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jul 10, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Benjamin only grunts as he jots down their orders. "It's nothin'. I'm use to taking over when a fur gets injured. Did that back in my youth when I was a Marine. Anyway, I'll be back with your orders." He goes off to get the family of mice orders, then he pasted by Paul and Tori, overhearing their conversation. He huffs and turns to Paul. "If that's the case, why don't you make yourself useful and clean this mess?" He points to the broken cups and liquids on the ground,  and points to the broom closet where the bathrooms are. "Do that, and I'll take that as payment for breaking the chair. NOW GET TO WORK!" He huffs and goes to the back to help Noah.
> 
> Tori glared at Benjamin as he walks away. "Honestly! Making a customer work! That crazy old badger." Then she looks over at Paul apologetically. "I'm so sorry about that. You don't have to do that."


James almost choked on his sweet tea when he walked away. “Ho ho ho, you was a Marine?” Unfortunately he wasn’t heard as Benjamin was yelling at Paul. James had a semi-shocked look on his face as he didn’t expect the badger to be a Marine OR him ask Paul to clean the mess up. “Shoulda known he was a Marine... tuff ass badger, I need to know where he was serving.”

Paul only kept his calm look and stood up. He looked to Tori and shrugged his shoulders. “Y’all are short on workers and I broke one of y’alls chairs. It’s the least I could do.” He went to where the broom was and got it out. He also found a mop and a bucket of wash water. He swept the shards of broken glass up and made a small pile. He got the the dustpan and swept the pile up, quietly humming to himself before finding a trash can and throwing the glass away. He then took the mop and slowly mopped the mess of coffee and other drinks up. Once it was cleaned up he put everything back where it had been and came back to the booth. He sat back down in front of Tori and gave a modest smile. “I’m no waiter... but if y’all need help I could ask that badger if y’all need someone to wait tables. Don’t have anything better to do anyways.” He put his paws on the table and nervously twiddled his thumbs.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jul 10, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> Noah had his tail wrapped around a sturdy waterpipe on the ceiling. Upside down he washed dishes as a pot of sausage gravy cooked on the oven. "Why do people make this many dishes it's not like we're a restraunt......oh wait we are".



The old badger walked in to see the possum on the ceiling and huffs. "Noah, Tori got hurt. So we need to pick up,  double time! Start the omelets while I start off the bacons." He goes to the stove and quickly starts cooking the meats. 

Tori watched as Paul started to clean up the mess. She propped her arm up on the table and rested her cheek in her palm. She says her head side to side as she waits. Once he finishes and sat across from her, she smiled at him. When he mentioned about working at the diner, she smiled more. "That would be nice. We really do need the help despite what Benny may say otherwise. "


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jul 10, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> The old badger walked in to see the possum on the ceiling and huffs. "Noah, Tori got hurt. So we need to pick up,  double time! Start the omelets while I start off the bacons." He goes to the stove and quickly starts cooking the meats.
> 
> Tori watched as Paul started to clean up the mess. She propped her arm up on the table and rested her cheek in her palm. She says her head side to side as she waits. Once he finishes and sat across from her, she smiled at him. When he mentioned about working at the diner, she smiled more. "That would be nice. We really do need the help despite what Benny may say otherwise. "




"Yes sir", he released his tail and fell onto his back and quickly scrambled to his feet, "well that hurt". Making hus way to the oven he cracked open a couple eggs in the frying pan. "So how'd Tori get hurt?", he said as the eggs sizzled.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jul 10, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Tori watched as Paul started to clean up the mess. She propped her arm up on the table and rested her cheek in her palm. She says her head side to side as she waits. Once he finishes and sat across from her, she smiled at him. When he mentioned about working at the diner, she smiled more. "That would be nice. We really do need the help despite what Benny may say otherwise. "


Paul grinned a bit and sighed. “Wouldn’t be so bad... not only that I’d be working with the nicest and prettiest waitress in the city of Chicago. I’d love to help out.” He looked to the kitchen and waited for Benjamin to come back out so he could ask if he could work for him.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jul 10, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "Yes sir", he released his tail and fell onto his back and quickly scrambled to his feet, "well that hurt". Making hus way to the oven he cracked open a couple eggs in the frying pan. "So how'd Tori get hurt?", he said as the eggs sizzled.



"A customer's kid spilled his marbles, and Tori tripped on them. She hurt her ankle, but she'll live." He fixed up the plates and set them aside for Noah when he finished the omelets. "Once their done, ring the bell and put it to the window. " He hurried out and goes to serve the drinks to the family, while apologizing for the wait. He then walks over to the booth where James and Seph sat and refilled their drink. "Orders about up. Give it another minute or two." He then goes over to Paul and Tori's booth. He gives the mouse a glass of water, and Paul his coffee with milk. "Thought that ya might be thirsty." Tori looked up at her boss a bit surprised but smiled. "Thank you, Benny."


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jul 10, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> "A customer's kid spilled his marbles, and Tori tripped on them. She hurt her ankle, but she'll live." He fixed up the plates and set them aside for Noah when he finished the omelets. "Once their done, ring the bell and put it to the window. " He hurried out and goes to serve the drinks to the family, while apologizing for the wait. He then walks over to the booth where James and Seph sat and refilled their drink. "Orders about up. Give it another minute or two." He then goes over to Paul and Tori's booth. He gives the mouse a glass of water, and Paul his coffee with milk. "Thought that ya might be thirsty." Tori looked up at her boss a bit surprised but smiled. "Thank you, Benny."




"Hmmm this gives me an idea...", he said flipping the eggs, "what if I made a pressurized steam cooker". "Haha I'm a genius but...crap how would I nake it...god dammit", the possum said disappointingly. After finishing the omelets Noah placed them on plates and put them on the counter and rang the bell. "Foods done...I mean order up".


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jul 10, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> "A customer's kid spilled his marbles, and Tori tripped on them. She hurt her ankle, but she'll live." He fixed up the plates and set them aside for Noah when he finished the omelets. "Once their done, ring the bell and put it to the window. " He hurried out and goes to serve the drinks to the family, while apologizing for the wait. He then walks over to the booth where James and Seph sat and refilled their drink. "Orders about up. Give it another minute or two." He then goes over to Paul and Tori's booth. He gives the mouse a glass of water, and Paul his coffee with milk. "Thought that ya might be thirsty." Tori looked up at her boss a bit surprised but smiled. "Thank you, Benny."


James nodded and smiled politely. "Thank you sir." He sipped his tea a bit and began drifting in thought again about the trip they would be taking soon.

Paul looked to the badger when he brought him his coffee and spoke before he could walk away. "'Scuse me, sir? You seem a bit short-pawed on staff. If you need someone to wait tables or even just clean up... I could work for ya. Many paws make light work as the good book says."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jul 10, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James nodded and smiled politely. "Thank you sir." He sipped his tea a bit and began drifting in thought again about the trip they would be taking soon.
> 
> Paul looked to the badger when he brought him his coffee and spoke before he could walk away. "'Scuse me, sir? You seem a bit short-pawed on staff. If you need someone to wait tables or even just clean up... I could work for ya. Many paws make light work as the good book says."



The Badger raised his brow at the raccoon and looked him over. "You wanna work for me? After breaking my mug _and _my chair?" Tori pouted up at her boss. "Oh come on, Benny! He would be a great help around here! And he already paid for the mug!" Benjamin only huffed and looked away. "Fine, your hired." Tori eyes brighten in glee as she looks over to Paul. "Congratulations,  Paul! Welcome to the diner!" The old badger rolled his eyes at her.



GrimnCoyote said:


> "Hmmm this gives me an idea...", he said flipping the eggs, "what if I made a pressurized steam cooker". "Haha I'm a genius but...crap how would I nake it...god dammit", the possum said disappointingly. After finishing the omelets Noah placed them on plates and put them on the counter and rang the bell. "Foods done...I mean order up".



Benjamin walks to the window and grabs the plates. He goes over and served James and Seph their meal. "Here ya go. Enjoy. " Then he goes over to the family, served their meals and walked back over to Tori and Paul. "Yeah, yeah. As of right now, you are a Bust Boy. And you start right now. Follow me." He turns away and head to the back. Tori, however, pouted because she didn't want to lose her company.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jul 10, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> The Badger raised his brow at the raccoon and looked him over. "You wanna work for me? After breaking my mug _and _my chair?" Tori pouted up at her boss. "Oh come on, Benny! He would be a great help around here! And he already paid for the mug!" Benjamin only huffed and looked away. "Fine, your hired." Tori eyes brighten in glee as she looks over to Paul. "Congratulations,  Paul! Welcome to the diner!" The old badger rolled his eyes at her.
> 
> 
> 
> Benjamin walks to the window and grabs the plates. He goes over and served James and Seph their meal. "Here ya go. Enjoy. " Then he goes over to the family, served their meals and walked back over to Tori and Paul. "Yeah, yeah. As of right now, you are a Bus Boy. And you start right now. Follow me." He turns away and head to the back. Tori, however, pouted because she didn't want to lose her company.


Paul gave a small grin and chuckled a bit. "Desperate times call for desperate measures, don't ya think?" He sipped his coffee as Benjamin served James and Seph then came to get him. Paul stood up and saw Tori pout a bit. "It's alright... I'll be back." He gave her a wink then followed the badger to the back.

James cut up the omelette and ate a bite of it. "Damn... this IS really good! That's some good cookin." He sipped his tea and continued to eat as he saw Paul getting taken into the back. He nudged @Seph and motioned towards them. "Heh, you think Paul actually got a job here?"


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jul 10, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Paul gave a small grin and chuckled a bit. "Desperate times call for desperate measures, don't ya think?" He sipped his coffee as Benjamin served James and Seph then came to get him. Paul stood up and saw Tori pout a bit. "It's alright... I'll be back." He gave her a wink then followed the badger to the back.
> 
> James cut up the omelette and ate a bite of it. "Damn... this IS really good! That's some good cookin." He sipped his tea and continued to eat as he saw Paul getting taken into the back. He nudged Seph and motioned towards them. "Heh, you think Paul actually got a job here?"



Walking towards the back to a small office,  Benjamin walks into a closet and pulls out a box full of uniform shirts. He hands Paul two large shirts for his size and an apron. "These are your uniforms, and you will treat it properly.  Now the restaurant opens on Monday through Friday at 8am til midnight. You come in at 7am, but you need to be here fifteen minutes early. Otherwise, you're late." He walks over to his desk, pulls out a name tag, and puts his name down. "Make sure you are clean and smell nice. You come in again, smelling like a bar and I will make you run laps throughout Chicago. " He tossed the tag to him and led him to the kitchen where Noah is cooking. "Noah, meet our new Bust Boy, Paul."


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jul 10, 2019)

"Ah fresh blood...or is that fresh meat?", the possum said while finishing the mice family's diner. After placing all the food on trays Noah walked over to Paul and held out a hand, "nice to meet you Paul".


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jul 10, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Walking towards the back to a small office,  Benjamin walks into a closet and pulls out a box full of uniform shirts. He hands Paul two large shirts for his size and an apron. "These are your uniforms, and you will treat it properly.  Now the restaurant opens on Monday through Friday at 8am til midnight. You come in at 7am, but you need to be here fifteen minutes early. Otherwise, you're late." He walks over to his desk, pulls out a name tag, and puts his name down. "Make sure you are clean and smell nice. You come in again, smelling like a bar and I will make you run laps throughout Chicago. " He tossed the tag to him and led him to the kitchen where Noah is cooking. "Noah, meet our new Bust Boy, Paul."


Paul listened intently and nodded his head. "Yes sir." He took the apron and the shirts and held them in his arms. He caught the tag with ease but when Benny looked away and lead him to the kitchen he rolled his eyes. _"At least I smell like the south... you smell worse than me..."_


GrimnCoyote said:


> "Ah fresh blood...or is that fresh meat?", the possum said while finishing the mice family's diner. After placing all the food on trays Noah walked over to Paul and held out a hand, "nice to meet you Paul".


Paul heard Noah's comment and slightly raised his eyebrow. He gave him a firm shake nonetheless and a polite smile. "Same to you, Noah." He then looked to Benny then looked around. "You want me to run home and shower or just change here and start busing booths?"


----------



## Seph (Jul 10, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Paul gave a small grin and chuckled a bit. "Desperate times call for desperate measures, don't ya think?" He sipped his coffee as Benjamin served James and Seph then came to get him. Paul stood up and saw Tori pout a bit. "It's alright... I'll be back." He gave her a wink then followed the badger to the back.
> 
> James cut up the omelette and ate a bite of it. "Damn... this IS really good! That's some good cookin." He sipped his tea and continued to eat as he saw Paul getting taken into the back. He nudged @Seph and motioned towards them. "Heh, you think Paul actually got a job here?"


“Maybe he did, it seems like it was too easy though.” Seph said as he ate a piece of bacon. “We’ll just have to see if it lasts.” Seph said as he took a drink of water. “Good shit.” He said as he ate more of his breakfast.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jul 10, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "Ah fresh blood...or is that fresh meat?", the possum said while finishing the mice family's diner. After placing all the food on trays Noah walked over to Paul and held out a hand, "nice to meet you Paul".



Benjamin shook his head at the comment. '_Great kid, but dumb as rocks.' _He thought to himself.



Captain TrashPanda said:


> Paul listened intently and nodded his head. "Yes sir." He took the apron and the shirts and held them in his arms. He caught the tag with ease but when Benny looked away and lead him to the kitchen he rolled his eyes. _"At least I smell like the south... you smell worse than me..."_
> 
> Paul heard Noah's comment and slightly raised his eyebrow. He gave him a firm shake nonetheless and a polite smile. "Same to you, Noah." He then looked to Benny then looked around. "You want me to run home and shower or just change here and start busing booths?"



He faced the raccoon and shook his head. "Nah, you can stay here and change in the bathroom. No point to go and shower when you just gonna get dirty again. No hurry up, change and get to work!" The badger walks out of the kitchen and goes to the window. He picked up the food and goes to serve the mice their meals.

Meanwhile, a couple of foxes walked into the restaurant,  holding hands. Benjamin looks over to them to greet them. "Hello, and welcome to Paw's Delight Diner. Take a seat and we'll be right with you." The couple took a booth as they waited to be served.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jul 10, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> He faced the raccoon and shook his head. "Nah, you can stay here and change in the bathroom. No point to go and shower when you just gonna get dirty again. No hurry up, change and get to work!" The badger walks out of the kitchen and goes to the window. He picked up the food and goes to serve the mice their meals.
> 
> Meanwhile, a couple of foxes walked into the restaurant,  holding hands. Benjamin looks over to them to greet them. "Hello, and welcome to Paw's Delight Diner. Take a seat and we'll be right with you." The couple took a booth as they waited to be served.


“Yessir.”
Paul took the shirt that fit the best and went into the restroom. He dropped his overalls and took his dirty white shirt off and put the new diner shirt on. He redid his overalls, threw the apron on, and went back into the diner and looked around. He saw Tori and walked by her. “Heh, look at me. I don’t look too bad...” He then saw a dirty table that had dishes on it and cracked his knuckles. _“I’m gonna wow this yankee... not only that I can help Tori.”_ He went into the kitchen and got a small container for the dishes and a washcloth. He came back out and cleaned the table as fast and as smoothly as possible. He then wiped it down and took the dishes back into the kitchen. He set them down by the sink and scrubbed them clean with soap and a different rag.

Once that was done he looked back out and saw a fox couple coming in. They sat down in a booth and Paul took a deep breath. _“Welp... Benny is busy, Tori is hurt, and Noah is as dumb as a doorknob... might as well intervene.” _He found a note pad and pencil in his apron pocket and cracked his neck. He stepped out and walked to the table where the foxes were sitting. He cleared his throat and spoke with a smile.
“Howdy do, welcome to Paws Delight Diner. My name’s Paul and I’ll be yur server today. What can I get y’all to drink?” He kept his polite smile even though his heart rate was unhealthily high out of nervousness.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jul 10, 2019)

Seph said:


> “Maybe he did, it seems like it was too easy though.” Seph said as he ate a piece of bacon. “We’ll just have to see if it lasts.” Seph said as he took a drink of water. “Good shit.” He said as he ate more of his breakfast.


James saw Paul emerge from the restrooms in an apron and he dropped his fork in disbelief. “My God Seph... he got himself hired in the blink of an eye.” He grinned proudly and finished off his breakfast. He waited for Benny to bring a check out to them before they went back to James’ house so he could get his bags for Washington.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jul 10, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> “Yessir.”
> Paul took the shirt that fit the best and went into the restroom. He dropped his overalls and took his dirty white shirt off and put the new diner shirt on. He redid his overalls, threw the apron on, and went back into the diner and looked around. He saw Tori and walked by her. “Heh, look at me. I don’t look too bad...” He then saw a dirty table that had dishes on it and cracked his knuckles. _“I’m gonna wow this yankee... not only that I can help Tori.”_ He went into the kitchen and got a small container for the dishes and a washcloth. He came back out and cleaned the table as fast and as smoothly as possible. He then wiped it down and took the dishes back into the kitchen. He set them down by the sink and scrubbed them clean with soap and a different rag.
> 
> Once that was done he looked back out and saw a fox couple coming in. They sat down in a booth and Paul took a deep breath. _“Welp... Benny is busy, Tori is hurt, and Noah is as dumb as a doorknob... might as well intervene.” _He found a note pad and pencil in his apron pocket and cracked his neck. He stepped out and walked to the table where the foxes were sitting. He cleared his throat and spoke with a smile.
> “Howdy do, welcome to Paws Delight Diner. My name’s Paul and I’ll be yur server today. What can I get y’all to drink?” He kept his polite smile even though his heart rate was unhealthily high out of nervousness.



When Paul walked up to Tori in his uniform,  she gave him a big grin and whistled at him. "Look at you, handsome. Now if you need help with anything, let me know. Good luck!" She exclaimed excitedly and gives him a thumbs up. She watched as Paul goes to greet his first customers. 

The fox couple looked up at him and smiled. "Yes, we would like a cola, sir." Said the Male fox as the female nod to him.

Soon, Benjamin comes up to James' booth and set the bill on the table. "Here ya go. Thanks for stopping by. I'll be at the register when you're ready. " He then walks away to do other things.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jul 10, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> When Paul walked up to Tori in his uniform,  she gave him a big grin and whistled at him. "Look at you, handsome. Now if you need help with anything, let me know. Good luck!" She exclaimed excitedly and gives him a thumbs up. She watched as Paul goes to greet his first customers.
> 
> The fox couple looked up at him and smiled. "Yes, we would like a cola, sir." Said the Male fox as the female nod to him.
> 
> Soon, Benjamin comes up to James' booth and set the bill on the table. "Here ya go. Thanks for stopping by. I'll be at the register when you're ready. " He then walks away to do other things.


“I’ll go get that for y’all.” He walked into the kitchen and looked for an ice box. He reached in and grabbed two bottles of Coke then got a couple of straws. He came back out and set it out for them. He pulled the note pad and the pencil out and stood at the ready. "Do y'all two know whatcha you want to order today?"

James looked at the bill and nodded. "Thank you." He pulled some money out and looked to Seph. "No rush man... we do have to be at the airport in an hour and a half but take your time. I'm ready when you are."


----------



## Seph (Jul 10, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> “I’ll go get that for y’all.” He walked into the kitchen and looked for an ice box. He reached in and grabbed two bottles of Coke then got a couple of straws. He came back out and set it out for them. He pulled the note pad and the pencil out and stood at the ready. "Do y'all two know whatcha you want to order today?"
> 
> James looked at the bill and nodded. "Thank you." He pulled some money out and looked to Seph. "No rush man... we do have to be at the airport in an hour and a half but take your time. Ready when you are man."


Seph cleared his throat before deciding the best course of action. He started eating the rest of his food at a speed previously unknown. In a span of a few minutes he finished all his food. “See James, I learned that trick when I was in prison.” Seph said as he got up. “Thanks for paying by the way.” Seph said, hoping that James was actually paying for the both of them.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jul 10, 2019)

Seph said:


> Seph cleared his throat before deciding the best course of action. He started eating the rest of his food at a speed previously unknown. In a span of a few minutes he finished all his food. “See James, I learned that trick when I was in prison.” Seph said as he got up. “Thanks for paying by the way.” Seph said, hoping that James was actually paying for the both of them.


James raised his eyebrows surprised as he finished his food rather quickly. "Jesus... I said no rush Seph. And it's no big deal, I've got you covered." He left a couple dollars as a tip then took the ticket and walked to the register. The bill was only seven dollars but James pulled out a twenty, planning on having Benny keep the change.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jul 10, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> “I’ll go get that for y’all.” He walked into the kitchen and looked for an ice box. He reached in and grabbed two bottles of Coke then got a couple of straws. He came back out and set it out for them. He pulled the note pad and the pencil out and stood at the ready. "Do y'all two know whatcha you want to order today?"



The male fox looked at his mate and asked her, "Do you know what you want, my dear?" The female fox took a look at the menu and hums. She then looks up to Paul. "What do you have for your special today? Also is it possible to substitute one side for another? Oh! And what time do you guys start serving lunch and dinner?"

The badger was making a fresh pot of coffee when James comes up to pay for the meal. He walks over to the cash register and rings them up. " You enjoyed yourselves?"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jul 10, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> The male fox looked at his mate and asked her, "Do you know what you want, my dear?" The female fox took a look at the menu and hums. She then looks up to Paul. "What do you have for your special today? Also is it possible to substitute one side for another? Oh! And what time do you guys start serving lunch and dinner?"
> 
> The badger was making a fresh pot of coffee when James comes up to pay for the meal. He walks over to the cash register and rings them up. " You enjoyed yourselves?"


Paul flipped through the note pad looking for anything on the special of the morning. He had overheard Benny saying something on eggs, grits, and hashbrowns with either bacon or sausages. _"Screw it, if I'm wrong I'm wrong." _He cleared his throat and spoke politely. "The special for this morning is eggs, grits, and hashbrowns with either bacon or sausages. I believe we serve lunch and dinner around 11:30 or 12." He leaned in a bit closer and spoke so Benny couldn't hear him. "I'm gonna be honest with y'all, it's my first day on the job. But anyways, I believe that's the special this morning... and I’m pretty we can substitute sides."

James nodded and smiled. "I did. That was some good cookin.” He handed him the twenty dollar bill and stepped back. “Keep the change man. You deserve it.” He looked to Seph and motioned for him. “Let’s go, we have a plane to catch.”


----------



## Seph (Jul 11, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Paul flipped through the note pad looking for anything on the special of the morning. He had overheard Benny saying something on eggs, grits, and hashbrowns with either bacon or sausages. _"Screw it, if I'm wrong I'm wrong." _He cleared his throat and spoke politely. "The special for this morning is eggs, grits, and hashbrowns with either bacon or sausages. I believe we serve lunch and dinner around 11:30 or 12." He leaned in a bit closer and spoke so Benny couldn't hear him. "I'm gonna be honest with y'all, it's my first day on the job. But anyways, I believe that's the special this morning... and I’m pretty we can substitute sides."
> 
> James nodded and smiled. "I did. That was some good cookin.” He handed him the twenty dollar bill and stepped back. “Keep the change man. You deserve it.” He looked to Seph and motioned for him. “Let’s go, we have a plane to catch.”


“Yep.” Seph said as he stepped outside. He saw a taxi down the street and waved him down, “I’ll let you tell him the address.” Seph told James, not knowing where the airport was. He climbed in the back and got ready to go.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jul 11, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Paul flipped through the note pad looking for anything on the special of the morning. He had overheard Benny saying something on eggs, grits, and hashbrowns with either bacon or sausages. _"Screw it, if I'm wrong I'm wrong." _He cleared his throat and spoke politely. "The special for this morning is eggs, grits, and hashbrowns with either bacon or sausages. I believe we serve lunch and dinner around 11:30 or 12." He leaned in a bit closer and spoke so Benny couldn't hear him. "I'm gonna be honest with y'all, it's my first day on the job. But anyways, I believe that's the special this morning... and I’m pretty we can substitute sides."
> 
> James nodded and smiled. "I did. That was some good cookin.” He handed him the twenty dollar bill and stepped back. “Keep the change man. You deserve it.” He looked to Seph and motioned for him. “Let’s go, we have a plane to catch.”



Benjamin looked at the bill and back at James. He gives a small smirk and nod to him. "Thanks." He puts it up in the register and close its door. "Come again."

The couple slowly nod to them while saying "Oooh." in a union. The female fox smiled up at him. "Okay. Then I'll get the special." "I'll also get the special order with my special girl." he said with a smirk, which make the female giggle. "Oh you~" They both held hands on the table and rubbed noses. The old badger watched the scene from afar and huffed in disgust. Tori on the other hand just sighed as she watch, secretly wanted to have the couple's love like that one day.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jul 11, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Benjamin looked at the bill and back at James. He gives a small smirk and nod to him. "Thanks." He puts it up in the register and close its door. "Come again.”


James returned the smirk as he walked off. “Of course, Marine. _Semper Fi or Die, _am I right?” He waved to Paul as he was waiting his first table. “See ya cuz!”


Seph said:


> “Yep.” Seph said as he stepped outside. He saw a taxi down the street and waved him down, “I’ll let you tell him the address.” Seph told James, not knowing where the airport was. He climbed in the back and got ready to go.


James came outside and got in the taxi with Seph. “First stop is the house. I need to grab my bags.” He told the driver his address once more and they drove off.


HopeTLioness said:


> The couple slowly nod to them while saying "Oooh." in a union. The female fox smiled up at him. "Okay. Then I'll get the special." "I'll also get the special order with my special girl." he said with a smirk, which make the female giggle. "Oh you~" They both held hands on the table and rubbed noses. The old badger watched the scene from afar and huffed in disgust. Tori on the other hand just sighed as she watch, secretly wanted to have the couple's love like that one day.


Paul looked up for a moment and grinned big at James. “See ya cuz! Safe travels!” He looked back to the couple. “That’s my cuzin, great coon. Anyways, y’all know what you want?”
He listened to them order and he scribbled down as fast as he could. He just looked at his notepad as they got mushy in front of him. _“Oh Lordy... how about no. This some yankee bullshit right here, ain’t no right relationship.” _He tucked his notepad away and kept his polite smile. “I’ll get that ordered in for y’all.” He walked to the kitchen and tore a copy of the order out of the notepad. He hung it up so Noah could see it. “Aye possum! I got an order for you.”
Once he had that taken care of, he went around to where the broken chair was. He briefly went into Benny’s office and left it in there so it wasn’t so obvious and ugly to the rest of the beautiful restaurant.

@GrimnCoyote @Seph


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jul 11, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James returned the smirk as he walked off. “Of course, Marine. _Semper Fi or Die, _am I right?” He waved to Paul as he was waiting his first table. “See ya cuz!”
> 
> James came outside and got in the taxi with Seph. “First stop is the house. I need to grab my bags.” He told the driver his address once more and they drove off.
> 
> ...



Benjamin looked back at James a bit shocked. Then his grins widen as he replied with, "Rah!" Tori looked over at her boss a bit shocked and confused at what she witnessed. She shook her head and looked away. "That was very weird. Anyway, I should take this pack off my foot." The mouse bends her leg and reach her foot. She unties the napkins that has the ice in it and sets the bag on the table. She sighs in relief and lays back in the booth, '_Guh, I wanna go home, but I need money. Damn it all._"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jul 11, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Benjamin looked back at James a bit shocked. Then his grins widen as he replied with, "Rah!" Tori looked over at her boss a bit shocked and confused at what she witnessed. She shook her head and looked away. "That was very weird. Anyway, I should take this pack off my foot." The mouse bends her leg and reach her foot. She unties the napkins that has the ice in it and sets the bag on the table. She sighs in relief and lays back in the booth, '_Guh, I wanna go home, but I need money. Damn it all._"


Paul checked up on the family of four briefly to see how they were doing. They were fine so Paul walked to Tori, seeing the food was cooking and the diner was still clean. He squatted down in front of her and gave her a look of sincere concern. “Ya alright Tori? I mean I knows yur ankle hurts but ya seem a bit... sad.”


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jul 11, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Paul checked up on the family of four briefly to see how they were doing. They were fine so Paul walked to Tori, seeing the food was cooking and the diner was still clean. He squatted down in front of her and gave her a look of sincere concern. “Ya alright Tori? I mean I knows yur ankle hurts but ya seem a bit... sad.”



When the raccoon came up to check on her, she looks at him and just sighed."Oh...it's just...I'm here, sitting on my butt and I can't do anything. And I have to stay off my legs for a few days, but I need to work." She propped her arm on the table, rests her cheek in her palm and huffs. "Sitting here is fine and all, but it can get pretty boring real quick. Also, I don't want my pay to get cut because of this stupid injury. I have bills and expenses to pay."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jul 11, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> When the raccoon came up to check on her, she looks at him and just sighed."Oh...it's just...I'm here, sitting on my butt and I can't do anything. And I have to stay off my legs for a few days, but I need to work." She propped her arm on the table, rests her cheek in her palm and huffs. "Sitting here is fine and all, but it can get pretty boring real quick. Also, I don't want my pay to get cut because of this stupid injury. I have bills and expenses to pay."


Paul looked down at the floor briefly before taking a deep breath and summoning every ounce of courage he had. 
“Y’know... if you want to you can come and stay at mah place until yur all healed up. I can help with bills or anything if you want me to.” He gave a small humble smile and looked her dead in her emerald-green eyes.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jul 11, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Paul looked down at the floor briefly before taking a deep breath and summoning every ounce of courage he had.
> “Y’know... if you want to you can come and stay at mah place until yur all healed up. I can help with bills or anything if you want me to.” He gave a small humble smile and looked her dead in her emerald-green eyes.



Tori's ears perked up as she looked at him. She then giggled as shook her head. "Aww, that's mighty sweet of you, Paul. But I barely know you. Plus, I don't want to be a burden or anything."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jul 11, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Tori's ears perked up as she looked at him. She then giggled as shook her head. "Aww, that's mighty sweet of you, Paul. But I barely know you. Plus, I don't want to be a burden or anything."


Paul felt a bit of a fall but decided, screw it, it’s all or nothing. “You wouldn’t be a burden though. Lil’ thing called Southern Hospitality. Plus, I’m pretty sure you was flirtin’ with me. Maybe it’s just me and I’s seeing things, I dunno. But if ya wanna come stay or if you need anything, you just holler and I’ll be there.” He smiled slightly bigger before standing back up. He saw that from breaking the chair earlier he had made a small pile of splinters. Since the diner was slow, he grabbed the broom and dustpan and began to sweep up the mess, whistling a happy tune as he secretly hoped Tori would be with him. He hoped they could get to know each other better... and maybe go beyond that.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jul 11, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Paul felt a bit of a fall but decided, screw it, it’s all or nothing. “You wouldn’t be a burden though. Lil’ thing called Southern Hospitality. Plus, I’m pretty sure you was flirtin’ with me. Maybe it’s just me and I’s seeing things, I dunno. But if ya wanna come stay or if you need anything, you just holler and I’ll be there.” He smiled slightly bigger before standing back up. He saw that from breaking the chair earlier he had made a small pile of splinters. Since the diner was slow, he grabbed the broom and dustpan and began to sweep up the mess, whistling a happy tune as he secretly hoped Tori would be with him. He hoped they could get to know each other better... and maybe go beyond that.



Tori just sat there in complete silence after he left to go clean something up. She looks down to ponder on the subject matter and weigh in her options. '_Okay Tori, let's think about this. You just met this raccoon yesterday and now he's inviting you to his home. Now, you know it is actually his cousin's place and you don't know them very well. Heck, you don't know if he allow guests in the house. Your gonna be alone in a house with a southern fur. A big....tall...scruffy...handsome fur with gorgeous blue eyes...and strong arms...God he has some nice arms. WHERE IS HOPE WHEN I NEED HER?!?!?!" _ She glanced over at Paul as he hums to himself happily. Then she continues to think to herself. '_Well, Tori, he did help you out with your foot. Plus he can pay your bills for you. You just need to pay him back...somehow. Also, I can call Hope for help if anything happens. And since he's a Southerner, I'm sure he has guns laying around the house. I just hope he's actually a nice fur instead one of those psychotic furs that picks up random furs to kill. 

...

God, I can't believe I'm doing this."_

Finally, the brown field mouse made a decision and calls out to him."Alright! Alright! Mr. Paul Carter Jackson, I will go with you."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jul 11, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Tori just sat there in complete silence after he left to go clean something up. She looks down to ponder on the subject matter and weigh in her options. '_Okay Tori, let's think about this. You just met this raccoon yesterday and now he's inviting you to his home. Now, you know it is actually his cousin's place and you don't know them very well. Heck, you don't know if he allow guests in the house. Your gonna be alone in a house with a southern fur. A big....tall...scruffy...handsome fur with gorgeous blue eyes...and strong arms...God he has some nice arms. WHERE IS HOPE WHEN I NEED HER?!?!?!" _ She glanced over at Paul as he hums to himself happily. Then she continues to think to herself. '_Well, Tori, he did help you out with your foot. Plus he can pay your bills for you. You just need to pay him back...somehow. Also, I can call Hope for help if anything happens. And since he's a Southerner, I'm sure he has guns laying around the house. I just hope he's actually a nice fur instead one of those psychotic furs that picks up random furs to kill.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


Paul stood dead still and in silence for about five seconds processing what he heard. _“Did... dis she just say yes to that? Lord doth work in mysterious ways...” _Paul looked up with a big happy smile and spook a bit excitedly. “Alrighty then... I just need a way to get ya to the house from here so you can rest up. And yes, even though it’s not my place James is ok with company over.” He finished sweeping up the mess before putting the broom up. He checked on the fox couple and they were doing alright. Once he got that done, he got in the kitchen and grabbed a dish container and a washcloth. Like before, he cleared the table James and Seph were eating at and wiped it off with the cloth. After that, he went into the kitchen and started washing dishes. He whistled a happy toon loud enough for Tori to hear over the cooking breakfast.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jul 11, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Paul stood dead still and in silence for about five seconds processing what he heard. _“Did... dis she just say yes to that? Lord doth work in mysterious ways...” _Paul looked up with a big happy smile and spook a bit excitedly. “Alrighty then... I just need a way to get ya to the house from here so you can rest up. And yes, even though it’s not my place James is ok with company over.” He finished sweeping up the mess before putting the broom up. He checked on the fox couple and they were doing alright. Once he got that done, he got in the kitchen and grabbed a dish container and a washcloth. Like before, he cleared the table James and Seph were eating at and wiped it off with the cloth. After that, he went into the kitchen and started washing dishes. He whistled a happy toon loud enough for Tori to hear over the cooking breakfast.




"Lord I hate showin up to family reunions smellin like this", Noah flipped a pancake, "if only they had a sprayable scent like a male perfume or something, oh boy another idea...oh wait making that'd involve chemicals and the last time I used those I almost lost my fur". The possum notice Paul and chuckled a little, "someone's quite the romancer". "You and Tori are hittin it faster than fish flies in mating season".


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jul 11, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "Lord I hate showin up to family reunions smellin like this", Noah flipped a pancake, "if only they had a sprayable scent like a male perfume or something, oh boy another idea...oh wait making that'd involve chemicals and the last time I used those I almost lost my fur". The possum notice Paul and chuckled a little, "someone's quite the romancer". "You and Tori are hittin it faster than fish flies in mating season".


Paul looked back at the possum and shrugged his shoulders. “Hard work pays off... and hopefully I can hit it off more with her.” He finished washing the dishes and walked over to him. “How much longer on those two plates of food?”


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jul 11, 2019)

"Couple minutes tops", a pot fizzled and popped. "I got family in town this week", the possum smiled, "the condescending 'we arth more holyier than thou' type". "So you can imagine what kinda weekend I'm gonna have".


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jul 11, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "Couple minutes tops", a pot fizzled and popped. "I got family in town this week", the possum smiled, "the condescending 'we arth more holyier than thou' type". "So you can imagine what kinda weekend I'm gonna have".


Paul nodded and sighed a bit. “That sounds like it’s gonna be interesting, for you anyways.” Pail then walked out of the kitchen and walked to the fox couple. “Y’all order’ll be out shortly.” He was about to walk away when he decided he was a bit curious about this couple. “So pardon me if I’m being nosy or rude, but y’all seem like yur a lovey dovey couple. How long y’all been together?”


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jul 11, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Paul nodded and sighed a bit. “That sounds like it’s gonna be interesting, for you anyways.” Pail then walked out of the kitchen and walked to the fox couple. “Y’all order’ll be out shortly.” He was about to walk away when he decided he was a bit curious about this couple. “So pardon me if I’m being nosy or rude, but y’all seem like yur a lovey dovey couple. How long y’all been together?”



The fox couple looked up at the raccoon when he came to check on them. Then they smiled when he asks about them. "We've been dating for six months now. But it seemed like it was only yesterday when we first laid eyes on each other." the male fox explained and looked to his beloved. "I won't forget that day, I was growing through some hardships at the time, and I was depressed. But then this beautiful vixen came to me and changed my life for the better. Just even staring into her eyes, I felt that I was falling for her every second. We sat and chat for hours it seems, and we just hit it off." While the male fox was talking, the female fox only smiled and blushed. She then chimed in. "Yeah, I remember seeing you at the park, sitting alone. So I came to say hello. We talked for hours it seemed, and before we know it, we exchanged contacts. And after a week of getting to know each other, you asked me to be your girl. which I said, yes." The male fox took her paw and gently kiss the back of it.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jul 11, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> The fox couple looked up at the raccoon when he came to check on them. Then they smiled when he asks about them. "We've been dating for six months now. But it seemed like it was only yesterday when we first laid eyes on each other." the male fox explained and looked to his beloved. "I won't forget that day, I was growing through some hardships at the time, and I was depressed. But then this beautiful vixen came to me and changed my life for the better. Just even staring into her eyes, I felt that I was falling for her every second. We sat and chat for hours it seems, and we just hit it off." While the male fox was talking, the female fox only smiled and blushed. She then chimed in. "Yeah, I remember seeing you at the park, sitting alone. So I came to say hello. We talked for hours it seemed, and before we know it, we exchanged contacts. And after a week of getting to know each other, you asked me to be your girl. which I said, yes." The male fox took her paw and gently kiss the back of it.


Paul gave a small smile as the couple talked. He sighed a bit and spoke one more. “Welp, good luck to y’all two. I ain’t gonna lie, y’all are pretty cute together.” He looked to the male and smiled a bit bigger. “Yur blessed with this man, don’t waste it.” He then turned away and headed back into the kitchen, continuing to wash dishes until Noah called order up. 

@GrimnCoyote


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jul 11, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Paul gave a small smile as the couple talked. He sighed a bit and spoke one more. “Welp, good luck to y’all two. I ain’t gonna lie, y’all are pretty cute together.” He looked to the male and smiled a bit bigger. “Yur blessed with this man, don’t waste it.” He then turned away and headed back into the kitchen, continuing to wash dishes until Noah called order up.
> 
> @GrimnCoyote




"It's on the countet", Noah said already knowing what the raccoon wanted.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jul 11, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "It's on the counter", Noah said already knowing what the raccoon wanted.


“Thank ya.” Paul took the plates and walked out. He came to the couple and served them their food. “Here y’all go, enjoy yur meal.”


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jul 11, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> “Thank ya.” Paul took the plates and walked out. He came to the couple and served them their food. “Here y’all go, enjoy yur meal.”



The couple looked at the food in delight. "Thank you, sir!" thanked the male fox. "Yes, it looks delicious." the female fox complimented. Before Paul could leave, the male fox stopped him. "Hey. One more thing. Don't be afraid of your feelings for her. Let it grow naturally. You got this, man." the male fox grins and winks at him while the female fox smiled and eyed over at Tori.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jul 11, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> The couple looked at the food in delight. "Thank you, sir!" thanked the male fox. "Yes, it looks delicious." the female fox complimented. Before Paul could leave, the male fox stopped him. "Hey. One more thing. Don't be afraid of your feelings for her. Let it grow naturally. You got this, man." the male fox grins and winks at him while the female fox smiled and eyed over at Tori.


Paul was about to walk away when the male fox stopped him. He listened and a childish grin crept over his face. “Thanks man, y’all enjoy.” He walked back Tori and sighed a bit. “Is it normally this slow in the mornin? Also, you need anything? I can get it for you if you want me to.”


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jul 11, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Paul was about to walk away when the male fox stopped him. He listened and a childish grin crept over his face. “Thanks man, y’all enjoy.” He walked back Tori and sighed a bit. “Is it normally this slow in the mornin? Also, you need anything? I can get it for you if you want me to.”



Tori giggled and looked at him. "Yeah, pretty much. It mostly gets busy around lunch time." She stretched her arms, arched her back and yawns. "How about a blanket and a pillow? I'm fallin' asleep here." Soon, Banjamin comes up to Tori and Paul. "Hey, I'm gonna close shop early. Something came up and I need to be somewhere. So when these customers leave, ya'll can go. Which reminds me, I need your phone number, coon. Write it on the pad and leave it on my desk. I'm gonna go and tell Noah the same thing." He goes off and walks into the kitchen. "Hey Noah! Start cleaning up. We're closing shop early. I have an appointment to go to pretty soon."

(@GrimnCoyote )


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jul 11, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Tori giggled and looked at him. "Yeah, pretty much. It mostly gets busy around lunch time." She stretched her arms, arched her back and yawns. "How about a blanket and a pillow? I'm fallin' asleep here." Soon, Banjamin comes up to Tori and Paul. "Hey, I'm gonna close shop early. Something came up and I need to be somewhere. So when these customers leave, ya'll can go. Which reminds me, I need your phone number, coon. Write it on the pad and leave it on my desk. I'm gonna go and tell Noah the same thing." He goes off and walks into the kitchen. "Hey Noah! Start cleaning up. We're closing shop early. I have an appointment to go to pretty soon."
> 
> (@GrimnCoyote )


“Yessir. I’ll do that.” Paul walked into Benny’s office and wrote down the house phone number. Once he did that, he came back out and gave the bill to the lovely couple. “No rush y’all. Once y’all are dun I’ll be sittin’ up here at the register.” He then walked by Tori and spoke to her briefly. “I’ll get us a taxi out of here once we’s done.” He smiled and gave her a wink before heading up to the register and waiting on the foxes.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jul 11, 2019)

"Sweet now I can go home and work on the motorised toothbrush...as soon as I figure out how to make a motor", Noah began washing off the dishes and left them in a pile once they were done. He exited the kitchen and went to the front door ,"Seeya tommorow".


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jul 11, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "Sweet now I can go home and work on the motorised toothbrush...as soon as I figure out how to make a motor", Noah began washing off the dishes and left them in a pile once they were done. He exited the kitchen and went to the front door ,"Seeya tommorow".



Benjamin just huffed at the possum and then goes to the register to ring the family up. "Thanks, come again." He then sees the possum head to the door. "Yeah, see ya tomorrow, Noah."



Captain TrashPanda said:


> “Yessir. I’ll do that.” Paul walked into Benny’s office and wrote down the house phone number. Once he did that, he came back out and gave the bill to the lovely couple. “No rush y’all. Once y’all are dun I’ll be sittin’ up here at the register.” He then walked by Tori and spoke to her briefly. “I’ll get us a taxi out of here once we’s done.” He smiled and gave her a wink before heading up to the register and waiting on the foxes.



Tori simply smiled as she waits patiently for Paul. Benjamin was still at the register when Paul came up. "I got this. Go get a cab and go home." He simply said without looking up. But before the raccoon walked away, he called to him. "One more thing. Take good care of Tori. You hear me?" He looked up and stared dead into his eyes.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jul 11, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Tori simply smiled as she waits patiently for Paul. Benjamin was still at the register when Paul came up. "I got this. Go get a cab and go home." He simply said without looking up. But before the raccoon walked away, he called to him. "One more thing. Take good care of Tori. You hear me?" He looked up and stared dead into his eyes.


“Oh... ok then.” He walked away from the register before he called out to him about Tori. He returned the stare and nodded. “Yessir. You have my word.” He came to Tori and gave her a paw up. “You need help walking, or can you walk on ya own?”


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jul 11, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> “Oh... ok then.” He walked away from the register before he called out to him about Tori. He returned the stare and nodded. “Yessir. You have my word.” He came to Tori and gave her a paw up. “You need help walking, or can you walk on ya own?”



"Umm..I may need a little help." she stated as she reached for his paw. She gets a good hold of it before standing up. She slowly puts a bit of pressure on it and limps towards the door as she continues to use Paul for support. She then looks over to Benjamin and waved to him. " See ya, Benny!" The old badger nod to them. "See ya."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jul 11, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> "Umm..I may need a little help." she stated as she reached for his paw. She gets a good hold of it before standing up. She slowly puts a bit of pressure on it and limps towards the door as she continues to use Paul for support. She then looks over to Benjamin and waved to him. " See ya, Benny!" The old badger nod to them. "See ya."


Paul squatted down so she could use him for support. He also waved to Benny as they walked out. “See ya tomorrah boss.” The pair walked out onto the sidewalk and Paul flagged down a taxi. “Well Miss Tori, is there anywhere I can take ya before we head home?”


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jul 11, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Paul squatted down so she could use him for support. He also waved to Benny as they walked out. “See ya tomorrah boss.” The pair walked out onto the sidewalk and Paul flagged down a taxi. “Well Miss Tori, is there anywhere I can take ya before we head home?”



She looked at him before replying. "Well, I do need to stop by my house to get some things. After all, I will be staying at your place for a few days."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jul 11, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> She looked at him before replying. "Well, I do need to stop by my house to get some things. After all, I will be staying at your place for a few days."


The taxi came up and Paul helped her in. “Ok, you tell him where to go then. I got the ride covered.” He climbed in after her and waited for them to begin driving.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jul 11, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> The taxi came up and Paul helped her in. “Ok, you tell him where to go then. I got the ride covered.” He climbed in after he and waited for them to begin driving.



Once they entered the cab, she told the taxi where to go and they drive off. Soon, the cab pulls up to an apartment complex and got out. They made their way upstairs to the 5th floor, and to Apt. 503. Tori unlocks the door and enters the room, while shutting on the lights. It was a decent place with a nice size living room. The mouse set her keys on a small table by the door and hobbles into the room. "Okay, you stay here and get comfy. I'm gonna change and pack." She goes down the small hallway and entered her bedroom. She closes the door and pulls out her luggage from under the bed. In forty five minutes of packing and changing her clothes, she is fully dressed in a pink and white summer dress and black shoes. She opens her bedroom door and calls out for Paul. "Paul, I'm ready!"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jul 11, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Once they entered the cab, she told the taxi where to go and they drive off. Soon, the cab pulls up to an apartment complex and got out. They made their way upstairs to the 5th floor, and to Apt. 503. Tori unlocks the door and enters the room, while shutting on the lights. It was a decent place with a nice size living room. The mouse set her keys on a small table by the door and hobbles into the room. "Okay, you stay here and get comfy. I'm gonna change and pack." She goes down the small hallway and entered her bedroom. She closes the door and pulls out her luggage from under the bed. In forty five minutes of packing and changing her close, she is fully dressed in a pink and white summer dress and black shoes. She opens her bedroom door and calls out for Paul. "Paul, I'm ready!"


Paul helped her out of the taxi and up the stairs. He sat on the couch and waited patiently for the mouse. After what seemed like an eternity he heard her come back out. He stood up and followed her voice. He took her suitcase for her and smiled. “I can get that fur yah.” He held her suitcase in one paw and gave her support on his other side back down the stairs and outside. He set the suitcase down and flagged down a taxi. Once it arrived he helped her in, then he climbed in with the suitcase. 

Twenty minutes later, the taxi arrived at James’ house. Paul helped Tori out and took her suitcase once again. He unlocked the door and showed her in. “Welcome to mah humble abode. What’s mine is yurs. I’ll show ya where yur room is.” He helped her up the stairs and showed her to Mark’s room. “Now, if you need anything, you just holler for me and I can gets it.” He gave a smile before walking out and heading to his room. _“And now, I need to get the whiskey and tobaccuh smell off me.” _He grabbed himself a fresh pair of overalls, a shirt, and a towel before heading into the bathroom and getting a shower.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jul 11, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Paul helped her out of the taxi and up the stairs. He sat on the couch and waited patiently for the mouse. After what seemed like an eternity he heard her come back out. He stood up and followed her voice. He took her suitcase for her and smiled. “I can get that fur yah.” He held her suitcase in one paw and gave her support on his other side back down the stairs and outside. He set the suitcase down and flagged down a taxi. Once it arrived he helped her in, then he climbed in with the suitcase.
> 
> Twenty minutes later, the taxi arrived at James’ house. Paul helped Tori out and took her suitcase once again. He unlocked the door and showed her in. “Welcome to mah humble abode. What’s mine is yurs. I’ll show ya where yur room is.” He helped her up the stairs and showed her to Mark’s room. “Now, if you need anything, you just holler for me and I can gets it.” He gave a smile before walking out and heading to his room. _“And now, I need to get the whiskey and tobaccuh smell off me.” _He grabbed himself a fresh pair of overalls, a shirt, and a towel before heading into the bathroom and getting a shower.



Arriving at Paul's place, Tori was helped out of the cab and in the house. She looked around, taking in her surroundings and then gets escorted to her temporary room. She looks at the room in awe, mainly at the huge bed she gets to sleep in. The mouse looks up at the raccoon and smiled. "Okay.  Thank you very much." Once she's alone,  she hops on the bed and rolled all in it. She giggled in glee and hugged the soft pillow. Tori sighed as she relaxed her body and eventually fall asleep.


----------



## Seph (Jul 11, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James returned the smirk as he walked off. “Of course, Marine. _Semper Fi or Die, _am I right?” He waved to Paul as he was waiting his first table. “See ya cuz!”
> 
> James came outside and got in the taxi with Seph. “First stop is the house. I need to grab my bags.” He told the driver his address once more and they drove off.
> 
> ...


“Of course pal.” Seph said in response. As the taxi left. “You know, at first I thought your cousin was a dumb country boy, but now I’m not so sure. He got a job and a girl in less than 30 minutes. Never seen anything like it.” Seph said as they drove,


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jul 11, 2019)

Seph said:


> “Of course pal.” Seph said in response. As the taxi left. “You know, at first I thought your cousin was a dumb country boy, but now I’m not so sure. He got a job and a girl in less than 30 minutes. Never seen anything like it.” Seph said as they drove,


“You assume that ‘bout everyone south of the Mason-Dixon Line? Just because he was a farmer, wears overalls, chews on straw half the time, drinks whiskey like it’s nuthin, and has a straw hat don’t mean he’s stupid.” He adjusted himself as they got to the house. “Driver I’ll be right back. I won’t be long.” He walked to the house and was slightly aggravated with Seph. “I thought yanks were the stereotypical type. Guess westerners think we’re idiots too.” He grabbed his bags and began to head back outside.


----------



## Zenkiki (Jul 11, 2019)

The plane descends down into the desert airport letting the scorching sun quickly heat up their fur as the plane pulls into a hanger and they walk out. Sabrina grabbed the two girls behind her and walk out onto the concrete floor. Reiko pants and says, "It's very hot here." Sabrina nodded and said, "Yes it is, but at least it isn't humid so it's not as miserable as it could be." They walk over to a shaded yawning and wait. After a hour a van arrives and the back of the white van opens to show several seats and a gun rack with rifles lining it. Sabrina gets in and sits back waiting for the others to get in.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jul 11, 2019)

When the plane landed, Gabriello stood up and stretched. He then looked to Ling Xue and Chinaza and held their paws. They followed Sabrina and the others and got in the van. The feathered lion made sure that the girls buckle up before he takes a seat and waits for everyone to settle in.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jul 11, 2019)

"Huh...wuh...we're there already?", Akako said after having dozed off for most the trip. The kitsune stepped out into the warm air, "Sugoi atsui! it is far hotter than Japan here". She entered the van and took a seat behind the drivers chair.


----------



## Seph (Jul 11, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> “You assume that ‘bout everyone south of the Mason-Dixon Line? Just because he was a farmer, wears overalls, chews on straw half the time, drinks whiskey like it’s nuthin, and has a straw hat don’t mean he’s stupid.” He adjusted himself as they got to the house. “Driver I’ll be right back. I won’t be long.” He walked to the house and was slightly aggravated with Seph. “I thought yanks were the stereotypical type. Guess westerners think we’re idiots too.” He grabbed his bags and began to head back outside.


“Thats exactly why I thought he was dumb, but he proved me wrong.” Seph said as James’s left the cab. He noticed that James looked mad and decided that he would say sorry when he got back. “Huh,I never took James for someone so thin skinned.” Seph said to himself. He saw James come out and prepared his apology.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jul 11, 2019)

Seph said:


> “Thats exactly why I thought he was dumb, but he proved me wrong.” Seph said as James’s left the cab. He noticed that James looked mad and decided that he would say sorry when he got back. “Huh,I never took James for someone so thin skinned.” Seph said to himself. He saw James come out and prepared his apology.


James got to the cab and climbed back in with his few bags. One bag had regular clothes, another his uniform and mask, the final one with his machine gun and pistol with holster. He told the driver to take them to the airport. James was still taken aback a bit by Sephs stereotyping Paul though and he sat in the cab quietly.


----------



## Seph (Jul 11, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James got to the cab and climbed back in with his few bags. One bag had regular clothes, another his uniform and mask, the final one with his machine gun and pistol with holster. He told the driver to take them to the airport. James was still taken aback a bit by Sephs stereotyping Paul though and he sat in the cab quietly.


Seph watched a James climbed back in. Seph almost never apologized and had to rehearse in his head. “So, uh, sorry for what I said earlier James. Sometimes I forget that I should keep my mouth shut about certain things.” Seph said, trying to sound sincere.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jul 11, 2019)

Zach, Peter, and Umbra stepped off the plane one after the other. Zach fanned himself with a spare brochure he kept with him from Japan, and Peter looked around in awe. The van that Gabriello got for the team was surprisingly big, and Peter had never seen a vehicle of its size in all his years. "Well at least we won't be lacking in weaponry." Zach muttered, eyeing the gun rack.
"I can't wait to get my paws on one of those!" Peter's legs bouced excitedly. "If Miss Sabrina will let me shoot one, that is." 

"I don't think you should be shootin' anything you aren't familiar with." Zach swatted one of Peter's ears with his brochure lightly. "Besides, you nearly got me killed with that gun of yours, remember?"

Peter pouted. "That was one time! And Umbra fixed you right up afterwards." He gestured to the wolf, who sat oddly quiet in his own corner of the van. 

"Yeah, well I'm the medic here. So if anything happens to me, we don't have a whole lot of experienced paws to help out." He explained. "No offense to midnight, but I doubt he knows how to perform surgery." 

Peter shook his head, laughing. "Maybe we'll get lucky, and we won't run into anything as bad as that." 
................................
(This is happening in Arizona.)

"You're about as slow as you've always been, you know that, right?" Harvey Ferus was a mean hare, that Saldana knew. In all the years he's known Harvey, he's never once seen the rabbit give anything more than a sarcastic smile at him. Harvey rolled his eyes again at his slumped form on the dirt ground, a jagged knife in hand. "Get back up, Ty. We're not finished here." They were in an old barn, one of many secret places the gang used for trades and other business. It was Harvey's favorite place to train, and one of the only places he could drag Saldana to with no interruptions for hours. Today was one of many training sessions Saldana was put through, though Harvey was not a kind teacher. 

Saldana stood on shaky legs, covered in bruises and small cuts. "It's been...an hour already..." He forced out. He looked at Harvey through his limp bangs. The hare laughed, this one bitter.

"I know. And you still haven't managed to get your jacket back." He said. He held Saldana's fur lined, olive jacket up by the hood, swinging it dauntingly in the air. "You know how this works, Ty. I take something, and you've got to get it back." He kicked Saldana's knife that he dropped over to him. "Now, come at me again, and this time at least act like you're trying to hit me." 

Saldana staggered a little, before he picked the knife back up, and ran at Harvey, lunging straight for his face. The hare tilted his head, dodging the blade. He grabbed Saldana's arm, and swung the bat around, effectively throwing him a short distance. This time, however, Saldana was prepared and before he fell back onto the ground, he flung his knife hand out and threw the dagger at Harvey. He barely dodged it, and the blade left a small cut along his cheek. 

Harvey smirked, as the knife stuck itself in the wall behind him. "Wow." He said. "You're getting better at thinking on your feet, it looks like." He threw the jacket back at Saldana, turning to leave. "An hour is too long. You have to get your shit back quicker, or I'll get bored. Next time, I won't wait for you to get back up again." 

Saldana nodded, and followed him out of the wrecked barn, shrugging his jacket on as they walked.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jul 11, 2019)

Seph said:


> Seph watched a James climbed back in. Seph almost never apologized and had to rehearse in his head. “So, uh, sorry for what I said earlier James. Sometimes I forget that I should keep my mouth shut about certain things.” Seph said, trying to sound sincere.


James could hear he wasn’t being 100% sincere but he decided to go along. “Oh it’s alright. I never say that Coloradans are high all the time, but that’s mostly the case, most furs out there are like that.” He shook his head after he retorted with his own stereotype and looked out the window. _“Everyone wants to shit on the south. Yanks, westerners, and everyone else. Good Lord...”
_
Twenty minutes later, the cab pulled up to the Chicago Airport. James led the way inside to the plane and showed their tickets. He checked his baggage in as he and Seph climbed aboard the plane. 

Three hours later they landed in the capitol city, albeit it felt like four due to the time zone skip. Janes led the way from the terminal to baggage claim, then to the busy street outside. He looked for a cab and felt a bit guilty for his low blow in Chicago. He turned to him before he flagged a taxi and cleared his throat. “Seph, I realize I hit you under the belt in the taxi metaphorically. I want to apologize for that.”


----------



## Seph (Jul 11, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James could hear he wasn’t being 100% sincere but he decided to go along. “Oh it’s alright. I never say that Coloradans are high all the time, but that’s mostly the case, most furs out there are like that.” He shook his head after he retorted with his own stereotype and looked out the window. _“Everyone wants to shit on the south. Yanks, westerners, and everyone else. Good Lord...”
> _
> Twenty minutes later, the cab pulled up to the Chicago Airport. James led the way inside to the plane and showed their tickets. He checked his baggage in as he and Seph climbed aboard the plane.
> 
> Three hours later they landed in the capitol city, albeit it felt like four due to the time zone skip. Janes led the way from the terminal to baggage claim, then to the busy street outside. He looked for a cab and felt a bit guilty for his low blow in Chicago. He turned to him before he flagged a taxi and cleared his throat. “Seph, I realize I hit you under the belt in the taxi metaphorically. I want to apologize for that.”


Seph chuckled at James’ comment in the taxi and left it at that. Seph fell asleep on the plane ride, and was woken up by James when they arrived. After a while James turned around and apologized. “You don’t even have anything to apologize for. You just got even with me.” Seph said as he climbed into the taxi. “I get that you have a lot of pride in the South, and while I can’t relate I can understand it.” Seph said.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jul 11, 2019)

Seph said:


> Seph chuckled at James’ comment in the taxi and left it at that. Seph fell asleep on the plane ride, and was woken up by James when they arrived. After a while James turned around and apologized. “You don’t even have anything to apologize for. You just got even with me.” Seph said as he climbed into the taxi. “I get that you have a lot of pride in the South, and while I can’t relate I can understand it.” Seph said.


"Still though, I should have accepted your apology and moved on." He climbed in and shrugged his shoulders. "We have pride issues... that's no joke. From Georgia to Kentucky to Lousiana... we're proud of what we get done." He then looked to the driver and spoke. "Take us to The Sofital, on 15th street."

The driver nodded and headed from the airport to the hotel. When they got there James walked into the five-star hotel and sighed. "I've only heard stories on how nice this place is. Never had enough money to stay here before until today." James walked to the counter and got them two rooms for the rest of the day and the day after so they could fly to Arizona in two days. James got the keys and handed Seph one. "It's 3 right now. Meet me back down here in thirty minutes, I want to show you the beautiful capital city."
He smiled and patted him on the back before taking the elevator to the tenth floor. He walked into the nice room and put his bags down. He sighed a bit and cracked his knuckles. "Tomorrow'll be research day at the War, State, and Navy building. Today we'll go enjoy ourselves for once, see the sights, eat the food, and see the b-e-a-utiful ladies Andre has working tonight." He took his jacket off and put his holster on, then tucked his .45 pistol away. He threw his jacket back on then took the elevator down. He walked out into the lobby and sat in a comfy chair. There was a jazz band playing and he nodded his head to the beat. He found a newspaper and read it while he waited for Seph.


----------



## Seph (Jul 11, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> "Still though, I should have accepted your apology and moved on." He climbed in and shrugged his shoulders. "We have pride issues... that's no joke. From Georgia to Kentucky to Lousiana... we're proud of what we get done." He then looked to the driver and spoke. "Take us to The Sofital, on 15th street."
> 
> The driver nodded and headed from the airport to the hotel. When they got there James walked into the five-star hotel and sighed. "I've only heard stories on how nice this place is. Never had enough money to stay here before until today." James walked to the counter and got them two rooms for the rest of the day and the day after so they could fly to Arizona in two days. James got the keys and handed Seph one. "It's 3 right now. Meet me back down here in thirty minutes, I want to show you the beautiful capital city."
> He smiled and patted him on the back before taking the elevator to the tenth floor. He walked into the nice room and put his bags down. He sighed a bit and cracked his knuckles. "Tomorrow'll be research day at the War, State, and Navy building. Today we'll go enjoy ourselves for once, see the sights, eat the food, and see the b-e-a-utiful ladies Andre has working tonight." He took his jacket off and put his holster on, then tucked his .45 pistol away. He threw his jacket back on then took the elevator down. He walked out into the lobby and sat in a comfy chair. There was a jazz band playing and he nodded his head to the beat. He found a newspaper and read it while he waited for Seph.


Seph just nodded at James’s response as they arrived at the hotel. “Damn, I don’t have the highest standards, but, nice place.” Seph said as he saw the hotel. Seph walked to his room and opened the door into luxury. Even when he had money he never stayed in a place like this. “Just thirty minutes, hardly enough time to enjoy a place like this.” Seph said to himself. He decided to take a shower before heading back out. Seph took the elevator back down and saw James in the lobby. “You spoil me James.” Seph said as he walked up to James.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jul 12, 2019)

Seph said:


> Seph just nodded at James’s response as they arrived at the hotel. “Damn, I don’t have the highest standards, but, nice place.” Seph said as he saw the hotel. Seph walked to his room and opened the door into luxury. Even when he had money he never stayed in a place like this. “Just thirty minutes, hardly enough time to enjoy a place like this.” Seph said to himself. He decided to take a shower before heading back out. Seph took the elevator back down and saw James in the lobby. “You spoil me James.” Seph said as he walked up to James.


James looked up from his newspaper and and shrugged his shoulders. "You the main man on Squad Alpha, I trust you more then both Jackals and Sabrina combined. Gotta treat my man right." He smiled and walked outside, sighing and enjoying the warm, slightly humid Washington air. "Well, shall we?"

As the afternoon turned to evening and night James showed Seph around D.C, showing him everything from the Lincoln Memorial to The White House to Arlington Cemetery. After they finished looking at the Jefferson Memorial, James noticed it was dark. He looked to Seph as he flagged down yet another taxi. "Since we've seen all the stuff everyone else can see, you want to go have a good time?"


----------



## Seph (Jul 12, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James looked up from his newspaper and and shrugged his shoulders. "You the main man on Squad Alpha, I trust you more then both Jackals and Sabrina combined. Gotta treat my man right." He smiled and walked outside, sighing and enjoying the warm, slightly humid Washington air. "Well, shall we?"
> 
> As the afternoon turned to evening and night James showed Seph around D.C, showing him everything from the Lincoln Memorial to The White House to Arlington Cemetery. After they finished looking at the Jefferson Memorial, James noticed it was dark. He looked to Seph as he flagged down yet another taxi. "Since we've seen all the stuff everyone else can see, you want to go have a good time?"


Seph liked all the landmarks, but he wasn’t much of a sightseer. He had a good enough time but once James asked if he really wanted to have a good time. “Well, of course pal.” Seph responded. “What do you have in mind?”


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jul 12, 2019)

Seph said:


> Seph liked all the landmarks, but he wasn’t much of a sightseer. He had a good enough time but once James asked if he really wanted to have a good time. “Well, of course pal.” Seph responded. “What do you have in mind?”


James gave Seph a sly grin as he climbed in the taxi. "I know a guy, old war buddy from Paris... he has the goods if you know what I mean." He looked to the driver and spoke to him. "Take us to _L'armurier _Gunsmithing please."
The driver drove them there and let them outside. Inside a singular hammer could be heard hammering away at some metal. James opened the door for Seph and showed him in. "After you Seph."


----------



## Seph (Jul 12, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James gave Seph a sly grin as he climbed in the taxi. "I know a guy, old war buddy from Paris... he has the goods if you know what I mean." He looked to the driver and spoke to him. "Take us to _L'armurier _Gunsmithing please."
> The driver drove them there and let them outside. Inside a singular hammer could be heard hammering away at some metal. James opened the door for Seph and showed him in. "After you Seph."


“Gunsmithing?” Seph said as he walked towards the place. “The goods?” He asked again as the walked in. Seph walked in and looked around the place. “Huh.” He said as he looked around.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jul 12, 2019)

Seph said:


> “Gunsmithing?” Seph said as he walked towards the place. “The goods?” He asked again as the walked in. Seph walked in and looked around the place. “Huh.” He said as he looked around.


James walked up to the young fox who was banging the hammer and he cleared his throat. "Scuse me?" The fox looked up to with soot in his fur and under his eyes. James then gave a small smile and spoke. _"A bas la tyrannie mon ami." _He gave the fox a wink as he walked to the wall and moved a sniper rifle acting as a secret lever. The fox pulled on it and a portion of the floor moved to reveal a staircase leading under the smithing shop. "Enjoy your stay _messieurs._" James looked back to Seph and smiled big as he lead the way down.


----------



## Seph (Jul 12, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James walked up to the young fox who was banging the hammer and he cleared his throat. "Scuse me?" The fox looked up to with soot in his fur and under his eyes. James then gave a small smile and spoke. _"A bas la tyrannie mon ami." _He gave the fox a wink as he walked to the wall and moved a sniper rifle acting as a secret lever. The fox pulled on it and a portion of the floor moved to reveal a staircase leading under the smithing shop. "Enjoy your stay _messieurs._" James looked back to Seph and smiled big as he lead the way down.


“Huh.” Seph said as the floor opened up. “Just like back home.” Seph followed James down the stairs. “How’d you even learn about this place?” Seph asked James.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jul 12, 2019)

Seph said:


> “Huh.” Seph said as the floor opened up. “Just like back home.” Seph followed James down the stairs. “How’d you even learn about this place?” Seph asked James.


"Like I said, war buddy owns the speakeasy and the gunsmithing shop. Rich bulldog from Paris, moved here because he he could. Canine blows his snout on hundred dollar bills. He's rich as hell." James led the way and was met by two bouncers that stood at a door leading in, both felines. James took his fedora off and looked at them both. Without a word they smiled and opened the door for the pair to show D.C. partying hard. There were entertainers on stage and almost every table and seat had a fur drinking in it. James found two open seats at the bar and picked up the pace to get there. He sat down quickly as Seph sat next to him. A smoking hot bovine came up to them and smiled big when she saw James.
"Evening gentleman, Mr. Jackson. What can I get y'all two handsome fellas to drink?"
James returned the smile and spoke a bit coyly. "You flatter me Missy. I'll have whiskey please." He looked to Seph and waited for him to say what he wanted.


----------



## Seph (Jul 12, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> "Like I said, war buddy owns the speakeasy and the gunsmithing shop. Rich bulldog from Paris, moved here because he he could. Canine blows his snout on hundred dollar bills. He's rich as hell." James led the way and was met by two bouncers that stood at a door leading in, both felines. James took his fedora off and looked at them both. Without a word they smiled and opened the door for the pair to show D.C. partying hard. There were entertainers on stage and almost every table and seat had a fur drinking in it. James found two open seats at the bar and picked up the pace to get there. He sat down quickly as Seph sat next to him. A smoking hot bovine came up to them and smiled big when she saw James.
> "Evening gentleman, Mr. Jackson. What can I get y'all two handsome fellas to drink?"
> James returned the smile and spoke a bit coyly. "You flatter me Missy. I'll have whiskey please." He looked to Seph and waited for him to say what he wanted.


“Same.” Seph told her. As she went to go get the drinks Seph decided to start talking. “They seem to know you well here, Mr. Jackson.” Seph said jokingly. Seph didn’t much like crowded bars, but he was always up for drinking with a buddy. “I like DC so far.” Seph said mostly to himself.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jul 12, 2019)

Seph said:


> “Same.” Seph told her. As she went to go get the drinks Seph decided to start talking. “They seem to know you well here, Mr. Jackson.” Seph said jokingly. Seph didn’t much like crowded bars, but he was always up for drinking with a buddy. “I like DC so far.” Seph said mostly to himself.


Missy smiled slyly and backed up to get the bottle and shot glasses. "Sure thing big guy."
James shook his head and chuckled a bit. "Ah Missy... *she* knows me well. She a wild thing, in public and in the sheets." He gave Seph a wink before he spoke some more. He adjusted himself and cleared his throat
"Andre is my _frère d'armes, _my brother_-_in-arms_. _We fought in the same trenches, same wasteland, side by side as we hammered through the Germans. We send telegraphs every once in a while keeping up with each other. Brotherhood formed in blood, steel and gunpowder. If either of us needed something bad, the other would come to their aid."
As he finished speaking Missy came back with a bottle of whiskey and two shot glasses. She set them on the counter and spoke almost seductively to the pair. "Now, if either of you handsome men need anything you holler for me." 
James shot her a sly smile and nodded. "Thanks Missy." The bovine gave him a wink before walking away, flipping her tail for him as she took care of other patrons. He laughed a bit and shook his head. "Wild thing..." He poured them both a shot and held his glass up to Seph. 
"A toast to brothers-in-arms my friend." After they touched glasses he downed the shot and grinned. "Good shit man... Andre knows where to get his stuff."


----------



## Seph (Jul 12, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Missy smiled slyly and backed up to get the bottle and shot glasses. "Sure thing big guy."
> James shook his head and chuckled a bit. "Ah Missy... *she* knows me well. She a wild thing, in public and in the sheets." He gave Seph a wink before he spoke some more. He adjusted himself and cleared his throat
> "Andre is my _frère d'armes, _my brother_-_in-arms_. _We fought in the same trenches, same wasteland, side by side as we hammered through the Germans. We send telegraphs every once in a while keeping up with each other. Brotherhood formed in blood, steel and gunpowder. If either of us needed something bad, the other would come to their aid."
> As he finished speaking Missy came back with a bottle of whiskey and two shot glasses. She set them on the counter and spoke almost seductively to the pair. "Now, if either of you handsome men need anything you holler for me."
> ...


“Cheers.” Seph said as he toasted and drank his first shot. He shook his head and cleared. “Whoo, that’s something alright.” Seph said as he poured another one and drank it. “So, you must have a way with the ladies then. Just like old Paul.” Seph said.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jul 12, 2019)

Seph said:


> “Cheers.” Seph said as he toasted and drank his first shot. He shook his head and cleared. “Whoo, that’s something alright.” Seph said as he poured another one and drank it. “So, you must have a way with the ladies then. Just like old Paul.” Seph said.


James poured himself another shot and downed it. “I’m a ladies coon. War vet, strong, got some cunning. Paul just makes overalls look good because he’s pretty shredded from the farm days.” He smiled big and downed the shot. “What about you? Were you a ladies man out west?”


----------



## JackJackal (Jul 12, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> The plane descends down into the desert airport letting the scorching sun quickly heat up their fur as the plane pulls into a hanger and they walk out. Sabrina grabbed the two girls behind her and walk out onto the concrete floor. Reiko pants and says, "It's very hot here." Sabrina nodded and said, "Yes it is, but at least it isn't humid so it's not as miserable as it could be." They walk over to a shaded yawning and wait. After a hour a van arrives and the back of the white van opens to show several seats and a gun rack with rifles lining it. Sabrina gets in and sits back waiting for the others to get in.


Jack help Jax out of his seat and walked out met by the heat of the sun "whoa! i knew it'd be hot but not this hot." Jack said covering his eyes to block the sun. "you never were a summer kind of guy were you brother?" Jax asked as they waited with everyone. when the van arrived the brothers got in taking their seats looking at the guns on the rack.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jul 12, 2019)

Midnight gets off the plane and heads for the van "wonder where we're going" Midnight was both nervous and worried on where they were going


----------



## Seph (Jul 12, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James poured himself another shot and downed it. “I’m a ladies coon. War vet, strong, got some cunning. Paul just makes overalls look good because he’s pretty shredded from the farm days.” He smiled big and downed the shot. “What about you? Were you a ladies man out west?”


Seph laughed before downing another. “Kind of, I still had no charisma but I did have a lot of money. I was also kinda famous, which helped. You see, I’ve found that when you’re broke and you can’t flirt, you don’t have much of a chance.” Seph said as he poured another shot.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jul 12, 2019)

Seph said:


> Seph laughed before downing another. “Kind of, I still had no charisma but I did have a lot of money. I was also kinda famous, which helped. You see, I’ve found that when you’re broke and you can’t flirt, you don’t have much of a chance.” Seph said as he poured another shot.


"See, I had enough money I could take a gal out for a good night every once in a while before the war. Man, nowadays you just say, 'I'm a soldier,' and the ladies come flocking. Even if I don't say that... I could flirt my way in." James grinned as he downed a third shot. He made another and swirled it in his paw. He looked to the stage and whistled a bit as the entertainers did their thing. "See, the French know how to find a smokin' hot gal who also is beautiful on the inside. Andre got the best out tonight." He put his fingers in his maw and whistled loudly and gave a bit of a whoop.
As he looked back to the bar Missy came back to them and leaned in to them, revealing a bit of her chest. "Y'all fellas need anything?" James gave her a sly grin and shook his head. "Easy on the westerner Missy, he ain't seen a rack like that." He laughed before downing the shot as Missy turned to him and gave him bedroom eyes. "Oh Knox, you silly coon... who said I was tryin' to wow him?" James sighed a bit and rubbed his snout. "Tell Andre James said _vive les alliés... _and ask him to come down here."
Missy gave a small pout and flipped her hair. "Of course..." She walked away and headed to Andre's office to get the bulldog.
James looked to Seph with a huge grin on his face. "You might be waiting on me to leave when we get done drinking... if she wants something she'll end up getting it, by any means."


----------



## Seph (Jul 12, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> "See, I had enough money I could take a gal out for a good night every once in a while before the war. Man, nowadays you just say, 'I'm a soldier,' and the ladies come flocking. Even if I don't say that... I could flirt my way in." James grinned as he downed a third shot. He made another and swirled it in his paw. He looked to the stage and whistled a bit as the entertainers did their thing. "See, the French know how to find a smokin' hot gal who also is beautiful on the inside. Andre got the best out tonight." He put his fingers in his maw and whistled loudly and gave a bit of a whoop.
> As he looked back to the bar Missy came back to them and leaned in to them, revealing a bit of her chest. "Y'all fellas need anything?" James gave her a sly grin and shook his head. "Easy on the westerner Missy, he ain't seen a rack like that." He laughed before downing the shot as Missy turned to him and gave him bedroom eyes. "Oh Knox, you silly coon... who said I was tryin' to wow him?" James sighed a bit and rubbed his snout. "Tell Andre James said _vive les alliés... _and ask him to come down here."
> Missy gave a small pout and flipped her hair. "Of course..." She walked away and headed to Andre's office to get the bulldog.
> James looked to Seph with a huge grin on his face. "You might be waiting on me to leave when we get done drinking... if she wants something she'll end up getting it, by any means."


Seph downed another shot before speaking. “What?” Seph asked when James started talking about racks. He wasn’t paying much attention before that, but he heard westerner too. “See, you say beautiful on the inside, but I don’t think you’ve ever seen inside there.” Seph said as he pointed to Missy. You know what I’m saying Jimmy?” Seph asked, his five shots starting to get to him.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jul 12, 2019)

Seph said:


> Seph downed another shot before speaking. “What?” Seph asked when James started talking about racks. He wasn’t paying much attention before that, but he heard westerner too. “See, you say beautiful on the inside, but I don’t think you’ve ever seen inside there.” Seph said as he pointed to Missy. You know what I’m saying Jimmy?” Seph asked, his five shots starting to get to him.


James snickered as he could tell Seph was starting to get drunk. _"Man can fight but he sure can't drink... I'm on number five and I'm fine." _He downed his fifth shot and raised his eyebrows at him while he poured them both another. "You don't think so? If I didn't live in Chicago I'd take her home and never let her go. She's a diamond in the rough." 
He laughed a bit as Missy came back to them with a very elegant looking bulldog. He was wearing a white and blue five piece suit, a navy colored fedora, and had a cane with a golden gallic rooster at the top. He saw James and a wide smile came over him.
"James Jackson! _Mon ami,_ how are you?"

James reached across the bar and gave him a firm shake and smiled back. "Andre Chenevert! I'm fine as a fiddle, just coming to the great capital city for a visit." He sat back down and pointed to Seph. "This is my good friend Seph. I brought him for a... bonding experience. You know, like us in the trenches, except we don't have to worry about artillery or gas." He gave a hearty laugh as Andre reached across to give Seph a shake. 

"_Monsieur _Seph, I'm glad to meet you."

While Seph was distracted by Andre, Missy looked back to James and mouthed, "How 'bout I get Goldie drunk, then we have a fun time?"
James gave a sly grin and winked to the bovine. She returned the smile and walked off, swishing her tail back and forth and walking sexily. James just shook his head and thought to himself. _"Goddamn that is a fine woman..."_


----------



## Zenkiki (Jul 12, 2019)

Once everyone was in the van, it took off towards the city. Sabrina grabbed a rifle from the rack and handed it to Gabriello. "This baby is for you incase we run into a little... trouble." She said with a slight smile. She glances at everyone for a bit. She looks behind her to look forward through the small window to the front and asks, "How bad is it here?" He looks into the mirror and sighs, "It's been rough... our base was hit a week ago by some ruffians, and then we lost contact with a squad." Sabrina glaces back at the crew then asks a little louder since she is facing away once more. "What happened to them?" He shrugs, "Dunno. Lost contact in the warehouse on the national guard base. When the MP arrived there were no traces of anyone... friend or foe." Sabrina shakes her head. "That's impossible."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jul 12, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Once everyone was in the van, it took off towards the city. Sabrina grabbed a rifle from the rack and handed it to Gabriello. "This baby is for you incase we run into a little... trouble." She said with a slight smile. She glances at everyone for a bit. She looks behind her to look forward through the small window to the front and asks, "How bad is it here?" He looks into the mirror and sighs, "It's been rough... our base was hit a week ago by some ruffians, and then we lost contact with a squad." Sabrina glaces back at the crew then asks a little louder since she is facing away once more. "What happened to them?" He shrugs, "Dunno. Lost contact in the warehouse on the national guard base. When the MP arrived there were no traces of anyone... friend or foe." Sabrina shakes her head. "That's impossible."



Gabriello takes the gun from Sabrina and admires it. He then listens in on the conversation and furrowed his brows. "Were they captured?"


----------



## Zenkiki (Jul 12, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello takes the gun from Sabrina and admires it. He then listens in on the conversation and furrowed his brows. "Were they captured?"


He shakes his head, "We dont know. Maybe. Alex at the HQ will know more. I personally doubt it."


----------



## Seph (Jul 12, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James snickered as he could tell Seph was starting to get drunk. _"Man can fight but he sure can't drink... I'm on number five and I'm fine." _He downed his fifth shot and raised his eyebrows at him while he poured them both another. "You don't think so? If I didn't live in Chicago I'd take her home and never let her go. She's a diamond in the rough."
> He laughed a bit as Missy came back to them with a very elegant looking bulldog. He was wearing a white and blue five piece suit, a navy colored fedora, and had a cane with a golden gallic rooster at the top. He saw James and a wide smile came over him.
> "James Jackson! _Mon ami,_ how are you?"
> 
> ...


Seph shook his hand before pouring another shot and drinking it. “This...is a nice place.” Seph said. “But it seems that James can’t appreciate some fine architecture, he’s more interested in...” Seph was saying as he looked over to James. “More interested in something.” Seph concluded, forgetting where he was going with that.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jul 12, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> He shakes his head, "We dont know. Maybe. Alex at the HQ will know more. I personally doubt it."



"I see. " he simply said as he looked at the rifle in thought.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jul 12, 2019)

Seph said:


> Seph shook his hand before pouring another shot and drinking it. “This...is a nice place.” Seph said. “But it seems that James can’t appreciate some fine architecture, he’s more interested in...” Seph was saying as he looked over to James. “More interested in something.” Seph concluded, forgetting where he was going with that.


James looked back to Seph and rolled his eyes. _"Yea, he's fixin to pass out. Lucky me I can probably have ten before I act woozy." _ James waved his paw at him and laughed. "Oh please. I know a great speakeasy when I see it. This is one of them." He looked to Andre and gave him a sly grin. "Andre, you mind getting my friend here a shot of _Assommer?_" Andre gave him a surprised look at that and came closer to James. "_Excusez-moi _James?" James just kept his grin and nodded. "You heard me. Give it to him."

Andre sighed and shrugged his shoulders. "Alright..." He pulled an unmarked whiskey bottle out from under the counter. He poured Seph a shot and passed it to him. "Here _mon ami._ This is the best whiskey in all of Washington!" He smiled as he waited for Seph to take the shot of whiskey which was so strong it would most likely make him black out.


----------



## Seph (Jul 12, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James looked back to Seph and rolled his eyes. _"Yea, he's fixin to pass out. Lucky me I can probably have ten before I act woozy." _ James waved his paw at him and laughed. "Oh please. I know a great speakeasy when I see it. This is one of them." He looked to Andre and gave him a sly grin. "Andre, you mind getting my friend here a shot of _Assommer?_" Andre gave him a surprised look at that and came closer to James. "_Excusez-moi _James?" James just kept his grin and nodded. "You heard me. Give it to him."
> 
> Andre sighed and shrugged his shoulders. "Alright..." He pulled an unmarked whiskey bottle out from under the counter. He poured Seph a shot and passed it to him. "Here _mon ami._ This is the best whiskey in all of Washington!" He smiled as he waited for Seph to take the shot of whiskey which was so strong it would most likely make him black out.


Seph grabbed the shot and lifted it to his mouth. He drank it and dropped the glass down on the floor. Seph took a pause to process what he just drank when he decided to look around him. He looked over at James with a look of anger. “What are you lookin’ at?” He said as he stood up.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jul 12, 2019)

Seph said:


> Seph grabbed the shot and lifted it to his mouth. He drank it and dropped the glass down on the floor. Seph took a pause to process what he just drank when he decided to look around him. He looked over at James with a look of anger. “What are you lookin’ at?” He said as he stood up.


James gave a mock surrender and also stood up. "I ain't lookin' at nothing fighter. However you don't look too good... you look a bit ill. Why don't you sit back down and try to rest a bit?" James had a small smile on his face but it was slowly dissipating. _"Any second now... any second and he'll be out like a light."_


----------



## Seph (Jul 12, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James gave a mock surrender and also stood up. "I ain't lookin' at nothing fighter. However you don't look too good... you look a bit ill. Why don't you sit back down and try to rest a bit?" James had a small smile on his face but it was slowly dissipating. _"Any second now... any second and he'll be out like a light."_


“You were looking at me, and you’re too scared to say you were!” Seph slurred out. “Don’t you look at me!” Seph slurred again as he pushed James.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jul 12, 2019)

Seph said:


> “You were looking at me, and you’re too scared to say you were!” Seph slurred out. “Don’t you look at me!” Seph slurred again as he pushed James.


James stumbled a bit backwards as Seph drunkenly pushed him. _"Shit... things gonna have to get forceful."_ He came back to him and stared him dead in the eyes. "Seph, please, calm the hell down. You're really drunk. You don't stop things are gonna get messy. Please sit down and relax. You don't want to fight me... brother-in-arms." He folded his arms across his chest and prepared to give a sharp whistle to get a bouncer over to him.


----------



## Seph (Jul 12, 2019)

“What did he call me...how did he?” Seph said as he stumbled. “I knew it, it’s the feds coming back for me. They can’t have me!” He yelled as he ran into the bathroom. He tripped on a wet spot and ended up on the ground with his back against the wall. He looked up at the door to see the world turning black. He mumbled out a few more words as he passed out.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jul 12, 2019)

Seph said:


> “What did he call me...how did he?” Seph said as he stumbled. “I knew it, it’s the feds coming back for me. They can’t have me!” He yelled as he ran into the bathroom. He tripped on a wet spot and ended up on the ground with his back against the wall. He looked up at the door to see the world turning black. He mumbled out a few more words as he passed out.


James sighed as he followed the screams to the bathroom. He saw Seph had fallen and blacked out from intoxication. He picked him up and put him on his shoulders fireman style. He made his way to the back and found a small room with a couch and a radio. He gently laid him down and tuned in the radio to a baseball game between the Washington Senators and the New York Yankees. He sighed and made sure he was comfy on the couch. “I’ll be back after I get done with Missy.” He slowly backed out and closed the door behind him, letting Seph sleep off the alcohol.
After that, he went and found Missy waiting for him at his seat. She looked to him with a bit of fake concern.
“Where’d big blonde go? He seemed like a nice guy."
James shrugged his shoulders and sighed. "Had one too many drinks, went batshit crazy." He leaned in on the bar and gave her a sly smile. "You have a minute or two Missy? I know I do for you."
Missy looked to him then leaned in so they were only a few inches apart and spoke seductively. "I've always got time for you Knox." She gave him a bedroom look before coming around the counter and taking his paw. She led him back to another back room, except this one had a nice bed and a door that locked. Missy led him in and locked the door.

An hour and a half later, the door unlocked and Missy came out panting a bit and slightly limping. James followed her out, tugging on his pants and adjusting his jacket. He let off a breath and grinned big. "I'll be back to DC to see you sometime this year Missy... Hell I might just come back tomorrow." Missy looked to him and smiled weakly. "I ain't gonna be able to walk right for a day... but damn that was worth it." James gave her a swat on the rear as she went back to working the bar. Meanwhile he went to the room were Seph had been sleeping and opened up the door. He quietly closed it and lightly shook him awake. "Seph, wake up. You've been out of it for a couple hours."


----------



## Seph (Jul 12, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James sighed as he followed the screams to the bathroom. He saw Seph had fallen and blacked out from intoxication. He picked him up and put him on his shoulders fireman style. He made his way to the back and found a small room with a couch and a radio. He gently laid him down and tuned in the radio to a baseball game between the Washington Senators and the New York Yankees. He sighed and made sure he was comfy on the couch. “I’ll be back after I get done with Missy.” He slowly backed out and closed the door behind him, letting Seph sleep off the alcohol.
> After that, he went and found Missy waiting for him at his seat. She looked to him with a bit of fake concern.
> “Where’d big blonde go? He seemed like a nice guy."
> James shrugged his shoulders and sighed. "Had one too many drinks, went batshit crazy." He leaned in on the bar and gave her a sly smile. "You have a minute or two Missy? I know I do for you."
> ...


Seph just grunted in response and stayed in bed. He had he had no intention of getting up anytime soon. He had a horrible headache and was sure that if he got up he would throw up.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jul 12, 2019)

Seph said:


> Seph just grunted in response and stayed in bed. He had he had no intention of getting up anytime soon. He had a horrible headache and was sure that if he got up he would throw up.


James sighed and sat in a chair next to the couch. He found a trash can nearby and grabbed it. He shook Seph a bit harder and spoke louder. “Cmon Seph, it’s late. We can go back to the hotel and you can sleep all you want. If you need to throw up I have a trash can.”


----------



## Seph (Jul 12, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James sighed and sat in a chair next to the couch. He found a trash can nearby and grabbed it. He shook Seph a bit harder and spoke louder. “Cmon Seph, it’s late. We can go back to the hotel and you can sleep all you want. If you need to throw up I have a trash can.”


“Yeah I bet it is late.” Seph said, still laying down. He turned over and faced James. “Tell me James, how come I’m laying here, feeling like death itself, while you’re sitting there, happier than I’ve ever seen you?” Seph asked.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jul 12, 2019)

Seph said:


> “Yeah I bet it is late.” Seph said, still laying down. He turned over and faced James. “Tell me James, how come I’m laying here, feeling like death itself, while you’re sitting there, happier than I’ve ever seen you?” Seph asked.


“Because I’m used to drinking eight or more shots of whiskey, unlike you who after six thinks the feds are coming for you.” He adjusted himself in the chair and spoke again. “Oh, and I did Missy. That’s probably the other reason why.” He smiled a bit before offering a paw up to Seph. “Whenever you’re ready.”


----------



## Seph (Jul 12, 2019)

Seph laughed before speaking. “Good on you James.” Seph said as he grabbed James’a hand and got up. He got real close to James and spoke again. “You aren’t a fed are you?” Seph asked seriously. He locked eyes James and kept a serious look on his face.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jul 13, 2019)

Seph said:


> Seph laughed before speaking. “Good on you James.” Seph said as he grabbed James’a hand and got up. He got real close to James and spoke again. “You aren’t a fed are you?” Seph asked seriously. He locked eyes James and kept a serious look on his face.


“Just because I was in the army don’t mean I’m a fed. You can trust me. I trust you man. And damn... I forgot how much of a freak Missy is.” He laughed and helped Seph out of the room. The speakeasy has quieted down a bit and there was about half of the crowd from when they had arrived. He went back to where they had been drinking and left a fifty dollar bill. 
Missy half-walked half-limped up to get it and James winked. “Keep the change sweet heart. See you again sometime.” Missy just rolled her eyes and smiled. “Bye bye James... come again.” 
James helped Seph to the door where the bouncers were and was met by Andre. He held out his paw for James to shake before he left. “_Au revoir mon ami. _You come back now, you hear?” 
James gave him a firm shake and smiled. “Of course Andre. Hell, maybe one day I’ll bring all my friends.” He sighed as he walked along with Seph back up the stairs and into the smithing shop. He nodded to the lone fox who was still acting like he was working and walked into the street. He hailed a taxi then looked to Seph. “For a fighter, I thought you could take more whiskey then just six shots.”


----------



## Seph (Jul 13, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> “Just because I was in the army don’t mean I’m a fed. You can trust me. I trust you man. And damn... I forgot how much of a freak Missy is.” He laughed and helped Seph out of the room. The speakeasy has quieted down a bit and there was about half of the crowd from when they had arrived. He went back to where they had been drinking and left a fifty dollar bill.
> Missy half-walked half-limped up to get it and James winked. “Keep the change sweet heart. See you again sometime.” Missy just rolled her eyes and smiled. “Bye bye James... come again.”
> James helped Seph to the door where the bouncers were and was met by Andre. He held out his paw for James to shake before he left. “_Au revoir mon ami. _You come back now, you hear?”
> James gave him a firm shake and smiled. “Of course Andre. Hell, maybe one day I’ll bring all my friends.” He sighed as he walked along with Seph back up the stairs and into the smithing shop. He nodded to the lone fox who was still acting like he was working and walked into the street. He hailed a taxi then looked to Seph. “For a fighter, I thought you could take more whiskey then just six shots.”


Seph chuckled at James’s response to the fed question. “I was joking with you, but I’m glad that was your response.” Seph said back to him. Seph was dazed by all the bright lights in the Speakeasy and was glad to see the dark night sky.
Seph laughed before speaking. “Well, the way I see it is you can either take a lot of punches, or a lot of shots.” He said. “As for me, well, we both know which I can take.” Seph said, chuckling.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jul 13, 2019)

Seph said:


> Seph chuckled at James’s response to the fed question. “I was joking with you, but I’m glad that was your response.” Seph said back to him. Seph was dazed by all the bright lights in the Speakeasy and was glad to see the dark night sky.
> Seph laughed before speaking. “Well, the way I see it is you can either take a lot of punches, or a lot of shots.” He said. “As for me, well, we both know which I can take.” Seph said, chuckling.


“You right. I guess us dumb country boys just have more tolerance for strong drinks.” He laughed a bit as the taxi pulled up. “Let’s go get a good nights rest. I have a busy day tomorrow, have to go dig through the War, State, and Navy Building for intel.” He helped Seph in then climbed in behind him. He told the driver where to go and they pulled away from the gunsmith shop.
Ten minutes later, they pulled up in front of the hotel. James lead Seph in and headed to the elevator as the jazz band in the foyer played quietly. James sent them to the ninth floor where Seph’s room was. He patted him on the back as he stepped out. “Go get some rest man. You need it... and enjoy this place while we’re here. Phoenix will not be this peaceful or nice.” He gave a smile before the elevator doors closed and took him one more floor up. He walked into his room and locked the door before yawning loudly. “I’m gonna be dreaming about Missy... goddamnit.” He chuckled to himself before stripping down, getting a shower, drying off, and climbing into the bed buck naked. He snuggled under the sheets and sighed happily, his thoughts on Missy and a smile on his face as he drifted to sleep.


----------



## Seph (Jul 13, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> “You right. I guess us dumb country boys just have more tolerance for strong drinks.” He laughed a bit as the taxi pulled up. “Let’s go get a good nights rest. I have a busy day tomorrow, have to go dig through the War, State, and Navy Building for intel.” He helped Seph in then climbed in behind him. He told the driver where to go and they pulled away from the gunsmith shop.
> Ten minutes later, they pulled up in front of the hotel. James lead Seph in and headed to the elevator as the jazz band in the foyer played quietly. James sent them to the ninth floor where Seph’s room was. He patted him on the back as he stepped out. “Go get some rest man. You need it... and enjoy this place while we’re here. Phoenix will not be this peaceful or nice.” He gave a smile before the elevator doors closed and took him one more floor up. He walked into his room and locked the door before yawning loudly. “I’m gonna be dreaming about Missy... goddamnit.” He chuckled to himself before stripping down, getting a shower, drying off, and climbing into the bed buck naked. He snuggled under the sheets and sighed happily, his thoughts on Missy and a smile on his face as he drifted to sleep.


“Ahhh.” Seph said as he saw the luxurious bed. He didn’t even bother taking off his clothes, he hopped in and covered up. While his headache hadn’t even started to go away, Seph fell asleep almost instantly.


----------



## Zenkiki (Jul 13, 2019)

After half an hour of driving they pull into a underground car garage and stopped. The door in the back opened and sabrina was of course the last exit then pead the way through the garage with the driver to the HQ. Seeing the girls, a woman offered to watch them and sabrina nodded nudging Mia and Reiko to her. They slowly walked over and motioned to the other two. 

In the smallish building sabrina walks to a large door, turned her head ti the others, "wait here." And then she walked into the large doored room. An hour later Sabrina walks back out to the crew. She sighs softly from what she heard and looks at them. "We've got a lot of work to do here." She led them to a small empty room that they could use a their briefing room.  Sarina put out a map of the city with a few markings on the map.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jul 13, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> After half an hour of driving they pull into a underground car garage and stopped. The door in the back opened and sabrina was of course the last exit then pead the way through the garage with the driver to the HQ. Seeing the girls, a woman offered to watch them and sabrina nodded nudging Mia and Reiko to her. They slowly walked over and motioned to the other two.
> 
> In the smallish building sabrina walks to a large door, turned her head ti the others, "wait here." And then she walked into the large doored room. An hour later Sabrina walks back out to the crew. She sighs softly from what she heard and looks at them. "We've got a lot of work to do here." She led them to a small empty room that they could use a their briefing room.  Sarina put out a map of the city with a few markings on the map.




Zach whistled. "This place is huge." He said.

"It's not big, that hotel we just left was way bigger. I think?" Peter queried. "I'm just excited to finally get some work done! This is gonna be my first mission, you know. It's very important."

"And it will also be mine. I can't wait to test out the poisons I've created in my spare time." Umbra said.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jul 13, 2019)

Akako studied a board on the wall with various pictures of buildings, people, and maps followed by newspaper clippings. "Inshō-teki, this looks like most their operations and members", drawing her eyes to the center a large image of a factory called Sleepy Hub Pillows sits in the middle of the board.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jul 13, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> After half an hour of driving they pull into a underground car garage and stopped. The door in the back opened and sabrina was of course the last exit then pead the way through the garage with the driver to the HQ. Seeing the girls, a woman offered to watch them and sabrina nodded nudging Mia and Reiko to her. They slowly walked over and motioned to the other two.
> 
> In the smallish building sabrina walks to a large door, turned her head ti the others, "wait here." And then she walked into the large doored room. An hour later Sabrina walks back out to the crew. She sighs softly from what she heard and looks at them. "We've got a lot of work to do here." She led them to a small empty room that they could use a their briefing room.  Sarina put out a map of the city with a few markings on the map.



After finally reaching the location of the HQ, Gabriello got out of the van and helped the girls out. He followed Sabrina inside and looked around the place. When the woman came up to offer to watched the girls, Ling Xue and Chinaza hid behind the feathered lion. He looked down to them and spoke softly to them. "It's alright, girls. You will be safe with her while we attend a meeting. Once we're done with our mission,  we'll be back. Now go on." The girls hesitated a bit until they see Reiko and Mia goes over to the woman, and soon they follow. 

Gabriello followed Sabrina once more towards the main door and was asked to wait. So after and hour waiting,  he sees the white cat emerged from the room and spoke to them. "Hm. What else is new?" He followed her to an empty room and sat at the table as Sabrina laid out documents for the mission.


----------



## Zenkiki (Jul 13, 2019)

Sabrina points to the factory that Akako saw. "This is where we believe they are operating out of. Gabriello yiu and your team will be heading to a small mom and pop place out side the city. There is supposed to be an aligned shop there, under the shop. Dont know more than that. The rest is up to you to figure out while James is gone."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jul 13, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina points to the factory that Akako saw. "This is where we believe they are operating out of. Gabriello yiu and your team will be heading to a small mom and pop place out side the city. There is supposed to be an aligned shop there, under the shop. Dont know more than that. The rest is up to you to figure out while James is gone."



Gabriello nod to her. "Understood."


----------



## Zenkiki (Jul 14, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello nod to her. "Understood."


Sabrina nodded at them and said "Dismissed." She sat down in a chair and relaxed letting the weight off her ankle and letting Gabriello lead the team.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jul 14, 2019)

______________________________________________________________________________________
"Are you's kiddin me?", the fennec fox Morgan said outloud, "last time I was on a mission with him he nearly blew me up witha grenade when he made an entrance". Miguel shrugged and smirked at Morgans anger. "Yeah yeah mate, we get it yah don't like workin with mute but for once in your bloody life could you grow a set and be a real man". "Your goin to the Hub in Arizona with him and that's final", the kangaroo stated. "Grrr...fine", he said realizing he'd lost the argument, "why are we's even goin to the Hub anyway?". "Sabrina and her group were spotted at a Phoenix airport today and the boss thinks they're gonna go for the Hub so he requested extra security".

The airstrip bustled with MS23 activity as furs of all kinds loaded up supplies and themselves into a cargo plane. "Well whata bout-", Morgan was interupted by a female mongoose running at them. "Hey their speechless", she spoke to Miguel, "you forgot your fancy knife". She handed him a switch blade and began messing with his tiger ears, "I had fun last night, shame you'll be leavin today". The mongoose kissed him then began walking away, "contact me when your back in town so we can pick up where we left off".

Morgan shook his head, "how can someone who can't speak talk a woman like that inta sleepin with him". "Fuckin pretty", he said causing Miguel to smirk even more, "Lets get goin before I wipe that smirk offa pretty boys face". The trio stepped into the plane and sat down in the right hand row.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jul 20, 2019)

Gabriello stood up once Sabrina ended the meeting. He looked to everyone and cleared his throat. “Everyone. If you would please follow me.” He walked out of the room and lead everyone out into the hall. He stopped and turned to face everyone, as he begins a briefing of his own. “Alright, listen up. We have our location from Sabrina, so it is now time to plan out our mission from here.” He looks to Jack, Umbra, Zach, Peter, and Midnight. “Jack, Umbra, Zach, Peter, and Midnight. You are coming along in the mission. We might be a few men already, but it may be enough for this mission.” He then looks over to Jax, Akako, and Reggie. “You three stay here until we return.” He straightened his back and looks to everyone. “Alright. Does anyone have any questions?”

(
@JackJackal , @GrimnCoyote , @Liseran Thistle , @pandepix , @Furrygameremopunk )


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jul 21, 2019)

Peter nodded, "Got it!" He said. "I can't wait to get started!"


----------



## JackJackal (Jul 21, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello stood up once Sabrina ended the meeting. He looked to everyone and cleared his throat. “Everyone. If you would please follow me.” He walked out of the room and lead everyone out into the hall. He stopped and turned to face everyone, as he begins a briefing of his own. “Alright, listen up. We have our location from Sabrina, so it is now time to plan out our mission from here.” He looks to Jack, Umbra, Zach, Peter, and Midnight. “Jack, Umbra, Zach, Peter, and Midnight. You are coming along in the mission. We might be a few men already, but it may be enough for this mission.” He then looks over to Jax, Akako, and Reggie. “You three stay here until we return.” He straightened his back and looks to everyone. “Alright. Does anyone have any questions?”
> 
> (
> @JackJackal , @GrimnCoyote , @Liseran Thistle , @pandepix , @Furrygameremopunk )


Jack nodded silently while Jax sighed in slight relief. "Alright. I'm when you are" jack said smirking


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jul 21, 2019)

Gabriello nod and turns away. "Alright, let's get going."

After the selected group piled up in the van, they drove off and headed to their destination. After a two hour drive, they finally made it to the town. The town was small with a few shops, a bank, and a restaurant. The restaurant was a Ma & Pa diner with a bar, several tables, and booths. The waitresses were busy serving the customers who were mostly male; they dare not to do anything to upset them or irritate them, for if they do they will be punished. The van pulled up behind a shop, two blocks away from the restaurant, and parked.  Gabriello got out of the van and waits for the others. Once they are gathered, he begins the mission. "Alright, listen up, men. We are about to walk in unknown territory, so we will have to adapt as we go. So for now, we're going in on a stealth mission. Jack. Peter. Two two will go in first. Act casual and not cause any attention to yourselves. Try to find an opening to where there might be a hidden cellar or something. Once you do, give us a signal from the window. The rest of us will come in from the back and start the assault." Gabriello grabs the rifle from the front seat and cocks it. "Alright. Load up and get ready. And good luck. Team Omega, let's go!" 

(@JackJackal , @Liseran Thistle , @Zenkiki )


----------



## JackJackal (Jul 22, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello nod and turns away. "Alright, let's get going."
> 
> After the selected group piled up in the van, they drove off and headed to their destination. After a two hour drive, they finally made it to the town. The town was small with a few shops, a bank, and a restaurant. The restaurant was a Ma & Pa diner with a bar, several tables, and booths. The waitresses were busy serving the customers who were mostly male; they dare not to do anything to upset them or irritate them, for if they do they will be punished. The van pulled up behind a shop, two blocks away from the restaurant, and parked.  Gabriello got out of the van and waits for the others. Once they are gathered, he begins the mission. "Alright, listen up, men. We are about to walk in unknown territory, so we will have to adapt as we go. So for now, we're going in on a stealth mission. Jack. Peter. Two two will go in first. Act casual and not cause any attention to yourselves. Try to find an opening to where there might be a hidden cellar or something. Once you do, give us a signal from the window. The rest of us will come in from the back and start the assault." Gabriello grabs the rifle from the front seat and cocks it. "Alright. Load up and get ready. And good luck. Team Omega, let's go!"
> 
> (@JackJackal , @Liseran Thistle , @Zenkiki )


"Got it." Jack smirked and hid a knife on his person as well as pistol


----------



## pandepix (Jul 22, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello nod and turns away. "Alright, let's get going."
> 
> After the selected group piled up in the van, they drove off and headed to their destination. After a two hour drive, they finally made it to the town. The town was small with a few shops, a bank, and a restaurant. The restaurant was a Ma & Pa diner with a bar, several tables, and booths. The waitresses were busy serving the customers who were mostly male; they dare not to do anything to upset them or irritate them, for if they do they will be punished. The van pulled up behind a shop, two blocks away from the restaurant, and parked.  Gabriello got out of the van and waits for the others. Once they are gathered, he begins the mission. "Alright, listen up, men. We are about to walk in unknown territory, so we will have to adapt as we go. So for now, we're going in on a stealth mission. Jack. Peter. Two two will go in first. Act casual and not cause any attention to yourselves. Try to find an opening to where there might be a hidden cellar or something. Once you do, give us a signal from the window. The rest of us will come in from the back and start the assault." Gabriello grabs the rifle from the front seat and cocks it. "Alright. Load up and get ready. And good luck. Team Omega, let's go!"
> 
> (@JackJackal , @Liseran Thistle , @Zenkiki )



Reggie looks around intrigued. Unsure of what he should actually do, he quietly puts his hand in the air. "Is it okay if I just help with securing hostages?"


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jul 23, 2019)

pandepix said:


> Reggie looks around intrigued. Unsure of what he should actually do, he quietly puts his hand in the air. "Is it okay if I just help with securing hostages?"



Gabriello looked towards the feline and nod. "That is fine. In the meantime, you stay here with Zach in the van. Understand?"


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jul 23, 2019)

pandepix said:


> Reggie looks around intrigued. Unsure of what he should actually do, he quietly puts his hand in the air. "Is it okay if I just help with securing hostages?"


 Zach handed Reggie the breifcase filled with a bunch of medical supplies. "While we're waiting, I'll teach you some things just in case." He said. 

Peter decided it was time to just hop out of the van, he'd wait Jack to follow along. "So we go in, and we just take a seat all normal like, right?" Umbra nodded at him from the van.

"That's correct. It's a stealth mission, remember." he told him. "I'l stay in the van and prepare the toxins, I have a feeling I will not be needed right about now."


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jul 24, 2019)

Peter went into the small diner, and decided to take a seat at one of the tables. He looked around, and noticed it was decently staffed, and even though this was supposed to be some kind of hangout for a lot of illegal activity, the waiters and waitresses seemed nice. the unsavory characters sitting in the corner however aren't so nice looking. He avoided their eyes, but not before checking for any familiar Bats among them.


----------



## JackJackal (Jul 25, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Peter went into the small diner, and decided to take a seat at one of the tables. He looked around, and noticed it was decently staffed, and even though this was supposed to be some kind of hangout for a lot of illegal activity, the waiters and waitresses seemed nice. the unsavory characters sitting in the corner however aren't so nice looking. He avoided their eyes, but not before checking for any familiar Bats among them.


Jack followed shortly after. Sitting not to far from Peter and taking a look around as well. From where he sat he couldn't see anything out of the ordinary though the group in the corner made him uneasy.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jul 25, 2019)

JackJackal said:


> Jack followed shortly after. Sitting not to far from Peter and taking a look around as well. From where he sat he couldn't see anything out of the ordinary though the group in the corner made him uneasy.



Peter nodded at Jack, as he sat down. "So, this place seems pretty neat on the inside huh?" He said, his leg bouncing excitedly. He could feel however that the floor was hollow from his time working on houses himself, and this perplexed him. _Maybe it's a cellar of some kind? But it sure is located strangely in the building..._


----------



## Zenkiki (Jul 25, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Peter nodded at Jack, as he sat down. "So, this place seems pretty neat on the inside huh?" He said, his leg bouncing excitedly. He could feel however that the floor was hollow from his time working on houses himself, and this perplexed him. _Maybe it's a cellar of some kind? But it sure is located strangely in the building..._


One of the men toss a bisket at Peter. "Stop bouncing your leg around Hasenpfeffer. The thumpin' is more than a little irritating." He then turned around and went back to eating with his mates. The group of lizards sat there eating quietly. The waitress came out and asked Jack and Peter what they would like. "What can I get you two?" She asks a little conservatively.


----------



## JackJackal (Jul 25, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Peter nodded at Jack, as he sat down. "So, this place seems pretty neat on the inside huh?" He said, his leg bouncing excitedly. He could feel however that the floor was hollow from his time working on houses himself, and this perplexed him. _Maybe it's a cellar of some kind? But it sure is located strangely in the building..._


"Indeed although I think your thumping is gonna cause unwanted attention" he said 


Zenkiki said:


> One of the men toss a bisket at Peter. "Stop bouncing your leg around Hasenpfeffer. The thumpin' is more than a little irritating." He then turned around and went back to eating with his mates. The group of lizards sat there eating quietly. The waitress came out and asked Jack and Peter what they would like. "What can I get you two?" She asks a little conservatively.


As if on cue the bisket was thrown and hit Peter "told ya" jack said and turned his attention to the waitress "hmm...i think I'll just take some water to drink. Still deciding on what to eat though. How about you?" He said looking at Peter


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jul 25, 2019)

JackJackal said:


> "Indeed although I think your thumping is gonna cause unwanted attention" he said
> 
> As if on cue the bisket was thrown and hit Peter "told ya" jack said and turned his attention to the waitress "hmm...i think I'll just take some water to drink. Still deciding on what to eat though. How about you?" He said looking at Peter


 Peter rubbed the bacl of his head, irritated. "I think I'll just have sweet tea," he said. "Though the patrons seen keen on sharing their food  with me judging from that biscuit earier." _Maybe if I thump some more, he'll throw his steak at me, and I can eat for free, _Peter thought to himself.


----------



## Zenkiki (Jul 25, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Peter rubbed the bacl of his head, irritated. "I think I'll just have sweet tea," he said. "Though the patrons seen keen on sharing their food  with me judging from that biscuit earier." _Maybe if I thump some more, he'll throw his steak at me, and I can eat for free, _Peter thought to himself.





JackJackal said:


> "Indeed although I think your thumping is gonna cause unwanted attention" he said
> 
> As if on cue the bisket was thrown and hit Peter "told ya" jack said and turned his attention to the waitress "hmm...i think I'll just take some water to drink. Still deciding on what to eat though. How about you?" He said looking at Peter




The girl nodded and left the room leaving them and the group of lizards alone. The group start talking to one another in hushed raspy voices. They were far enough away and quiet enough to not be heard.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jul 25, 2019)

Peter leaned in real close to Jack. "So whats the actual plan here? I like lunch as much as the next Hare, but I don't think this is on the agenda for today." he whispered. He tapped the floor again, lightly this time. "And I think there's something underneath us, and it ain't no average basement or cellar..."


----------



## JackJackal (Jul 25, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Peter leaned in real close to Jack. "So whats the actual plan here? I like lunch as much as the next Hare, but I don't think this is on the agenda for today." he whispered. He tapped the floor again, lightly this time. "And I think there's something underneath us, and it ain't no average basement or cellar..."


Jack noticed the lizards whispering and be knew that wasn't good "if it's under us then there has to be a way in. My guess is it's in one of the rooms meant for employees only. They wouldn't have it out in the open" he whispered "for now play along. We need to lay low"


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jul 26, 2019)

JackJackal said:


> Jack noticed the lizards whispering and be knew that wasn't good "if it's under us then there has to be a way in. My guess is it's in one of the rooms meant for employees only. They wouldn't have it out in the open" he whispered "for now play along. We need to lay low"


Peter nodded. He was still very curious about the room under the floor though.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jul 26, 2019)

JackJackal said:


> Jack noticed the lizards whispering and be knew that wasn't good "if it's under us then there has to be a way in. My guess is it's in one of the rooms meant for employees only. They wouldn't have it out in the open" he whispered "for now play along. We need to lay low"





Liseran Thistle said:


> Peter nodded. He was still very curious about the room under the floor though.



Back outside, Gabriello is seen perched behind a few trash cans with binoculars in his paws. He looked into the device as he watched Peter and Jack in the window. "_Hmm. So far so good. Nothing out of the ordinary. I just hope that they find something soon._" He thought to himself.


----------



## Zenkiki (Jul 27, 2019)

The waitress comes back with their drinks. She handded the Jackal a glass of water and athe rabbit a glass of tea. "Are you ready to order?" 

A lizard stood up and went down a hallway marked "Restrooms".


----------



## JackJackal (Jul 27, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> The waitress comes back with their drinks. She handded the Jackal a glass of water and athe rabbit a glass of tea. "Are you ready to order?"
> 
> A lizard stood up and went down a hallway marked "Restrooms".


Jack watched him walk to the bathroom and decided to start a search "um actually I need to use the can real quick. Think you can order for me bud?" He asked Peter hoping he'd say yes


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jul 27, 2019)

JackJackal said:


> Jack watched him walk to the bathroom and decided to start a search "um actually I need to use the can real quick. Think you can order for me bud?" He asked Peter hoping he'd say yes



Peter smiled. "Sure thing. I'll get whatever today's special is, same for him." He told the waitress.


----------



## Zenkiki (Jul 27, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Peter smiled. "Sure thing. I'll get whatever today's special is, same for him." He told the waitress.


The waitress scribbled it down and left for the kitchenn 



JackJackal said:


> Jack watched him walk to the bathroom and decided to start a search "um actually I need to use the can real quick. Think you can order for me bud?" He asked Peter hoping he'd say yes


The group of lizards watched Jack with some evil eyes, as it was very weird for him just so happening to use the bathroom at the same time. The one in the  hall went to a payphone at the end of the hall right next to the men's room door. He grabbed it, inserted some coins and began rotating to ring. He glances back at Jack as he came down the hall and scowls at him.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jul 27, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> The waitress scribbled it down and left for the kitchenn
> 
> 
> The group of lizards watched Jack with some evil eyes, as it was very weird for him just so happening to use the bathroom at the same time. The one in the  hall went to a payphone at the end of the hall right next to the men's room door. He grabbed it, inserted some coins and began rotating to ring. He glances back at Jack as he came down the hall and scowls at him.


 Peter continued to look around at the surrounding patrons. They all looked pretty mean, especially the group in the back. He wanted to get a good look at whatevers below him, but he couldn't just get on his knees, and start undoing the rusty nails hammered in place in the floor. _Maybe if I just stand up for a bit outside I'll be able to see something? No, that would be way too suspicious._ He sighed, and traced a hand in the dust on the table. _I guess I really will just have to sit here. 
..................................

(Meanwhile, In the van)
_
Zach took out some of the gauze and a needle and thread. "Alright, Reggie is it? I'll teach you what to do when someone seriously loses a limb." He told him.


----------



## JackJackal (Jul 27, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> The waitress scribbled it down and left for the kitchenn
> 
> 
> The group of lizards watched Jack with some evil eyes, as it was very weird for him just so happening to use the bathroom at the same time. The one in the  hall went to a payphone at the end of the hall right next to the men's room door. He grabbed it, inserted some coins and began rotating to ring. He glances back at Jack as he came down the hall and scowls at him.


Jack passed the lizard and stopped. Every bone in his body was telling him to turn and face the guy but he couldn't risk blowing his cover. He sighed and went into the bathroom but had his ear to the wall to try and hear the conversation with whoever's going to be on the other line


----------



## Zenkiki (Jul 27, 2019)

JackJackal said:


> Jack passed the lizard and stopped. Every bone in his body was telling him to turn and face the guy but he couldn't risk blowing his cover. He sighed and went into the bathroom but had his ear to the wall to try and hear the conversation with whoever's going to be on the other line


Through the walls came a raspy voice. "There's these two easterners here at Mama chan's. I'm getting a bad vibe about them." 


The waitress comes out with two platters and puts them on the table for the rabbit.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jul 27, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Through the walls came a raspy voice. "There's these two easterners here at Mama chan's. I'm getting a bad vibe about them."
> 
> 
> The waitress comes out with two platters and puts them on the table for the rabbit.


 Peter nodded at the waiter with a smile. "Thank you, ma'am." He said. He began eating what looked to be mushroom and broccoli casserole. _Well at least it's not meat. _He began to eat some of his food, and kept an eye out for Jack. He seemed to be taking an awful long time in the "Bathroom". They were doing good so far though! The only suspicious thing about them was that they were both new faces to the diner, but other than that no one had come up their table and started trouble.


----------



## JackJackal (Jul 27, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Through the walls came a raspy voice. "There's these two easterners here at Mama chan's. I'm getting a bad vibe about them."
> 
> 
> The waitress comes out with two platters and puts them on the table for the rabbit.


"Gotcha" jack whispers to himself as he continues to listen in on the call


----------



## Zenkiki (Jul 27, 2019)

He continues the call for a bit before hanging up and walking into the bathroom. He pushes open the door and sees that the Jackal was there aginst the wall and hisses at him. "You best be mindin' your own damn business."


----------



## pandepix (Jul 28, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Zach handed Reggie the breifcase filled with a bunch of medical supplies. "While we're waiting, I'll teach you some things just in case." He said.





Liseran Thistle said:


> _
> (Meanwhile, In the van)
> _
> Zach took out some of the gauze and a needle and thread. "Alright, Reggie is it? I'll teach you what to do when someone seriously loses a limb." He told him.



Reggie nods and accepts the briefcase, watching Zach pull out a needle and some thread. _At least this way I'm more useful,_ he thought. "So how long you been fixing folks up?" he asks politely, trying to break the ice and make small talk. He looks over at the diner and can see the others in the window casually trying to fit in the, but the lizards look noticeably on edge and slightly irritable.


----------



## JackJackal (Jul 28, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> He continues the call for a bit before hanging up and walking into the bathroom. He pushes open the door and sees that the Jackal was there aginst the wall and hisses at him. "You best be mindin' your own damn business."


Jack looked at him and chuckled "same could be said for you buddy. And I dont appreciate you throwing a biscuit at my friend out there." He said staring down the lizard


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jul 29, 2019)

pandepix said:


> Reggie nods and accepts the briefcase, watching Zach pull out a needle and some thread. _At least this way I'm more useful,_ he thought. "So how long you been fixing folks up?" he asks politely, trying to break the ice and make small talk. He looks over at the diner and can see the others in the window casually trying to fit in the, but the lizards look noticeably on edge and slightly irritable.



Zach sighs, inspecting the needle and thread. "Well I was going to school for medical degree, but that stopped when I ran into Sabrina. So I've only been patching people up for about a year now." He says. "I only know the basis of what it takes to be a doctor, not a whole lot. But still, thats better than nothing." He hands Reggie the needle and thread. "Now what you wanna do when someone needs something stitched back up is to make sure that what you're about to stitch doesn't have blood spurting out of it all over the place, be it and arm or a finger." _Though I doubt you could even actually stitch an arm back on, _"Smaller things are easier to put back on, so if someone does lose an arm, don't bother with the thread. If it's a finger, cut the blood flow off so it stops bleeding, first and formost, then clean the area where you gonna be working." He explained how to stitch fingers and other small body parts back onto a person very carefully. When he was done, he put the thread back in the case. 

"So do you know what to do now?"" Zach asked.


----------



## Zenkiki (Jul 29, 2019)

JackJackal said:


> Jack looked at him and chuckled "same could be said for you buddy. And I dont appreciate you throwing a biscuit at my friend out there." He said staring down the lizard


He flicks his tongue out the tip of it barely missing the Jackal's eye. "Well well, are we a mister justice. Here's some advice, leave now and take your 'friend' with you. We dont need more people shoving their noses where they aint wanted. Now scram, before me boys go after yous." He shoved through Jack, tossing his shoulder into his and went to wipe his claws on the wall


----------



## pandepix (Jul 29, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Zach sighs, inspecting the needle and thread. "Well I was going to school for medical degree, but that stopped when I ran into Sabrina. So I've only been patching people up for about a year now." He says. "I only know the basis of what it takes to be a doctor, not a whole lot. But still, thats better than nothing." He hands Reggie the needle and thread. "Now what you wanna do when someone needs something stitched back up is to make sure that what you're about to stitch doesn't have blood spurting out of it all over the place, be it and arm or a finger." _Though I doubt you could even actually stitch an arm back on, _"Smaller things are easier to put back on, so if someone does lose an arm, don't bother with the thread. If it's a finger, cut the blood flow off so it stops bleeding, first and formost, then clean the area where you gonna be working." He explained how to stitch fingers and other small body parts back onto a person very carefully. When he was done, he put the thread back in the case.
> 
> "So do you know what to do now?"" Zach asked.



Reggie takes the needs and thread from him, watching as he demonstrates. "Oh well that's unfortunate," he replies. "Yup, I think I can handle this. Just stop the bleeding and then clean the wound. Doesn't sound too complicated."


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jul 30, 2019)

pandepix said:


> Reggie takes the needs and thread from him, watching as he demonstrates. "Oh well that's unfortunate," he replies. "Yup, I think I can handle this. Just stop the bleeding and then clean the wound. Doesn't sound too complicated."



Zach nodded. "Great. Now, we're not done yet. I need to teach you about bullet wounds. Unfortunately, it's a pretty grisly and hands on procedure so if you can't stomach blood and bone, I'll be the one digging stuff out of people." He told Reggie.


----------



## pandepix (Jul 30, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Zach nodded. "Great. Now, we're not done yet. I need to teach you about bullet wounds. Unfortunately, it's a pretty grisly and hands on procedure so if you can't stomach blood and bone, I'll be the one digging stuff out of people." He told Reggie.



"I'm not gonna lie, thinking about it makes me a little nauseous, but I think I can handle it."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jul 30, 2019)

Gabriello continued to watch the restaurant with his binoculars and noticed that Jack left for the bathroom. Twenty minutes had passed as he saw the waitress comes back with their order, and Jack still haven't returned to his seat. He frowned and feared for the worse. He carefully backs away and stood up once he's hidden behind the wall. He walked back over to the van where Zach is giving medical lessons to Reggie and cleared his throat. "Men, change of plans. Jack has left his spot and hasn't returned. So I'm going in. We're gonna still have it as a stealth mission. Hopefully, it doesn't have to come down to killing just yet." He puts the rifle in the passenger seat of the van, checks his pistols and knifes on him, and then made sure that they are secured. He looked over at the fox and feline. "Alright. Wish me luck." And with that, he walked around the other side of the building and started walking towards the restaurant. He walked in, looking around in awe as he poses himself as a "tourist". He looks at the waitresses and smiled to them as he lets them escort them to a seat right behind Peter. Gabriello looked up at the waitress when she asked him what he want. "Ah, well since it is my first time in America, how about I try those...umm..what do you Americans call it?....OH! A soda pop! Yes, I would like to try that!" He said in a high and cheery Sicilian accent. When she walked away, he held up the menu high enough to hide his muzzle and spoke low enough so that only Peter can hear him. "Pst, Peter. How is the search going? Also, where is Jack?"

(@Liseran Thistle, @Zenkiki , @JackJackal  )


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jul 31, 2019)

JackJackal said:


> (Hey guys I know I'm not supposed to do this but I no longer have access to discord. My phone met a watery end yesterday so now I'm stuck on my tablet. I won't be on as often until I get back to south bend from vacation. Sorry about this. Hope you all are doing well.)


(F)


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jul 31, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello continued to watch the restaurant with his binoculars and noticed that Jack left for the bathroom. Twenty minutes had passed as he saw the waitress comes back with their order, and Jack still haven't returned to his seat. He frowned and feared for the worse. He carefully backs away and stood up once he's hidden behind the wall. He walked back over to the van where Zach is giving medical lessons to Reggie and cleared his throat. "Men, change of plans. Jack has left his spot and hasn't returned. So I'm going in. We're gonna still have it as a stealth mission. Hopefully, it doesn't have to come down to killing just yet." He puts the rifle in the passenger seat of the van, checks his pistols and knifes on him, and then made sure that they are secured. He looked over at the fox and feline. "Alright. Wish me luck." And with that, he walked around the other side of the building and started walking towards the restaurant. He walked in, looking around in awe as he poses himself as a "tourist". He looks at the waitresses and smiled to them as he lets them escort them to a seat right behind Peter. Gabriello looked up at the waitress when she asked him what he want. "Ah, well since it is my first time in America, how about I try those...umm..what do you Americans call it?....OH! A soda pop! Yes, I would like to try that!" He said in a high and cheery Sicilian accent. When she walked away, he held up the menu high enough to hide his muzzle and spoke low enough so that only Peter can hear him. "Pst, Peter. How is the search going? Also, where is Jack?"
> 
> (@Liseran Thistle, @Zenkiki , @JackJackal  )



Peter made sure not to turn his head when he spoke, and instead focused on his plate. "Jack left to go to the bathroom. He followed one of those big, mean looking lizards that keep on glaring at you from across the way." He whispered. "I think I found their little den, too. It's right underneath us." He tapped the floor lightly again, to show Gabriello what he meant. "I don't have a clue how we're gonna get down there, though. Not without giving our hides away to the rest of these Beasts."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jul 31, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Peter made sure not to turn his head when he spoke, and instead focused on his plate. "Jack left to go to the bathroom. He followed one of those big, mean looking lizards that keep on glaring at you from across the way." He whispered. "I think I found their little den, too. It's right underneath us." He tapped the floor lightly again, to show Gabriello what he meant. "I don't have a clue how we're gonna get down there, though. Not without giving our hides away to the rest of these Beasts."



Gabriello's ears twitched when he heard the light tapping on the door. He then quickly shifted his eyes at the group and goes back to look at the menu. He continues to whisper. "This will be tricky, but I'm sure I can give you some time to sneak in. Just wait for my signal. And hopefully, Jack isn't starting trouble in the bathroom with one of them." He then sets the menu down and started tapping on the table. He hums and whistles to himself until the waitress returns with his soda. He smiles brightly at her. "Ahhh. Grazie signora." He takes a drink of the soda and sighed is satisfaction while licking his lips. "Ahhh! Very good! Very good, indeed! Now I am ready to order! I want whatever you have for your special!" The waitress nods, took his menu, and then walked away. Gabriello took this time to pat lightly on the table as he starts to whistle as he wait. While looking aloof to the others, he's actually scanning the area for any more possibilities of entryway or anything out of the ordinary.


----------



## Zenkiki (Jul 31, 2019)

Sabrina hobbled off to an office after the group left. Her heel barely hitting the ground as she waked through the halls of the building to a makeshift command center where she sat down at the desk and began reading through the reports.

After a half hour a knock came on the door and she said plainly, "come in." Midnight walked in, his arms tight at his side as he walked over ti her desk. She watched his stiffness and asks, "you alright Midnight?" He simply nodded and said there for a bit just staring at the papers. Sabrina caughed at him. "What is it you want?" He brought a hand to rub his other elbow before lunging at her with a knife. She went wide eyed, as she leans back in her chair as she slaps his wrist away from her. The blade scrapping through the fur on her lats, and she instinctively grabbed her gun and fired twice. The rounds tore through his body easily with ut being point blank and no protection. The first bullet ripped through his spleen and liver, then the second tore through right lung and exited on the right side of his neck splattering blood out. 

Mightnight fell down in his chest at her feet, as the blade clings on the floor. She kicked his head to make sure he was dead when Jax (@JackJackal) and a few others came in. She growls at then. "Get him out of my sight. We have an assassin." She glares at Jax as he might be another occplance.


----------



## Zenkiki (Jul 31, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello's ears twitched when he heard the light tapping on the door. He then quickly shifted his eyes at the group and goes back to look at the menu. He continues to whisper. "This will be tricky, but I'm sure I can give you some time to sneak in. Just wait for my signal. And hopefully, Jack isn't starting trouble in the bathroom with one of them." He then sets the menu down and started tapping on the table. He hums and whistles to himself until the waitress returns with his soda. He smiles brightly at her. "Ahhh. Grazie signora." He takes a drink of the soda and sighed is satisfaction while licking his lips. "Ahhh! Very good! Very good, indeed! Now I am ready to order! I want whatever you have for your special!" The waitress nods, took his menu, and then walked away. Gabriello took this time to pat lightly on the table as he starts to whistle as he wait. While looking aloof to the others, he's actually scanning the area for any more possibilities of entryway or anything out of the ordinary.


Hearing the tapping and the whistling three of the four remaining lizards hiss and get up. One went face to face with Gabrei while the other two stood back a pace and stared down the feathered lion. The boss of the three slams his fist down on the table. "Shut your trap. We don't want your annoying little sharade here. This is our diner not yours, so shut your muzzle, or me boys will put a muzzle on you." He grabbed the soda from him and spilled it out on his suit. 

The one closer to Peter smacks on oh his ears ears down and looks at him, from the side. He grabbed Jack's food and took a handful of it and shoved it in his mouth.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jul 31, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello's ears twitched when he heard the light tapping on the door. He then quickly shifted his eyes at the group and goes back to look at the menu. He continues to whisper. "This will be tricky, but I'm sure I can give you some time to sneak in. Just wait for my signal. And hopefully, Jack isn't starting trouble in the bathroom with one of them." He then sets the menu down and started tapping on the table. He hums and whistles to himself until the waitress returns with his soda. He smiles brightly at her. "Ahhh. Grazie signora." He takes a drink of the soda and sighed is satisfaction while licking his lips. "Ahhh! Very good! Very good, indeed! Now I am ready to order! I want whatever you have for your special!" The waitress nods, took his menu, and then walked away. Gabriello took this time to pat lightly on the table as he starts to whistle as he wait. While looking aloof to the others, he's actually scanning the area for any more possibilities of entryway or anything out of the ordinary.



Peter tried not to let them get to him. He chuckled, "Sorry fellas. I guess me and my pal are just new in town." he said. _Speaking of which, what was taking Jack so long? _He really hoped the poor jackal wasn't laid out somewhere in the bathroom, it was a little too early for Zach to be doing medical work on anyone. "I figured it's about time we get out of your hair now, so I'll just go and drag him out of the bathroom right quick." Peter stood up and headed for the restrooms, hoping they'd let well enough alone and just let them leave.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jul 31, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Hearing the tapping and the whistling three of the four remaining lizards hiss and get up. One went face to face with Gabrei while the other two stood back a pace and stared down the feathered lion. The boss of the three slams his fist down on the table. "Shut your trap. We don't want your annoying little sharade here. This is our diner not yours, so shut your muzzle, or me boys will put a muzzle on you." He grabbed the soda from him and spilled it out on his suit.



From the corner of his eye, Gab watched as the group came over to confront him. He then jumps in "surprise" when the boss of the lizard slammed his first on the table and yelled at him. Then his soda gets taken away and splashed on his suit. With a shocked and an irritated look, he started yelling at him. " EY! _Che diavolo?! Stronzo! _Why did you do that?! Eh?! That wan't necessary! You could of just told me to shut up! Do you know how much this suit cost me!? Huh?! HUH?! I'm billing you for my cleaners, pal!" He then noticed Peter getting up and heading towards the bathroom. So he decides to change tactics for a bit. He suddenly burst into laughter and clapped his hands. "Ahhhh, you got me. You got me. You Americans are mean son of a guns! You know, it reminds of of a time back in Italy. Picture It! Sicily 1864..." He then goes into a story that the group of lizards hopefully entertain him by listening to him, all the while, hoping that Peter finds Jack and another way in the secret basement.


----------



## Zenkiki (Aug 1, 2019)

The group look at Gab barely interested, but wanting to shut him up the entire time, but dont do anything. The waitress came out amd looked at them and asks, "Is something going on?"


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Aug 2, 2019)

Peter made it to the restroom, and tried not to make any eye contact with big lizard by the phone. He went in and spotted Jack by the wall.

"Jack? Come on!" Peter whispered hurriedly. "Gab's outside right now, and I think a brawls about to happen soon. Did you earn anything?"

@JackJackal


----------



## HopeTLioness (Aug 2, 2019)

(For this part of the rp, I am taking control of Jack and Jack until JackJackal comes back.)




Zenkiki said:


> He flicks his tongue out the tip of it barely missing the Jackal's eye. "Well well, are we a mister justice. Here's some advice, leave now and take your 'friend' with you. We dont need more people shoving their noses where they aint wanted. Now scram, before me boys go after yous." He shoved through Jack, tossing his shoulder into his and went to wipe his claws on the wall



Jack gets shoved from the lizard's shoulder and growled at him. It took everything of him to not put a knife in his back. He straighten his coat and goes over to the sink and starts to wash his hands. As he does so, he watches the lizard while thinking the best way to handle the situation. On one hand, he can take out the lizard now and hide him in the stalls, giving him the chance to search the bathroom and have one bad guy to worry about. However, it could alert the others, and could jeopardize the mission.  And he didn't want to get on anyone's bad side again because of his screw ups. He finished washing his paws and went to the wall to dry them when Peter came in. 



Liseran Thistle said:


> He went in and spotted Jack by the wall.
> 
> "Jack? Come on!" Peter whispered hurriedly. "Gab's outside right now, and I think a brawls about to happen soon. Did you earn anything?"



The jackal's eyes widen in shock about learning his leader in the shop and cursed under his breath. He glances over at Peter and leans in to whisper to him. "Yeah, I got some info, but this asshole caught me by the door. I think he maybe onto us."




Zenkiki said:


> The group look at Gab barely interested, but wanting to shut him up the entire time, but dont do anything. The waitress came out amd looked at them and asks, "Is something going on?"



"-and then the bastard ran off with his tail between his legs, and his thumb in his mouth! HAHAHAHA!" Gabriello laughed and slapped his knee. When the waitress came out and ask what's going on, he looked at her. "Ah, just getting friendly, senora. In fact, do you serve alcohol by any chance? I'll buy a round for me and these gentlemen!"


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Aug 2, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> (For this part of the rp, I am taking control of Jack and Jack until JackJackal comes back.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Peter sighed, "Well, I think I found where there hiding that secret room of their's. This whole diner is built odd, now that I look at it." He said. "I don't know how we'll get there, but I do have an idea. Diners like this usually have a back door, we can walk out like we're leaving and make our way to the alley next door." _Hopefully there's a door back there for us to use._


----------



## Zenkiki (Aug 2, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> (For this part of the rp, I am taking control of Jack and Jack until JackJackal comes back.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The lizard in the bathroom had left after Peter came in and went to grab his boys. He walks over to the one that was in the center and thunks his head with his fist. "Mover tonto" The lizard got up and moved as instructed and then the other went to sit on the side. The waitress shook her head. "That's outlawed, you know. We cant afford loosing this place. I think you need to leave now. You are doing us no good here. You are poking at hornet's nest with my regulars, and I don't appreciated it." She looked at the wet spot on his suit and looks down, "I am sorry about you suit, but I can't do anything about that."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Aug 2, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> The lizard in the bathroom had left after Peter came in and went to grab his boys. He walks over to the one that was in the center and thunks his head with his fist. "Mover tonto" The lizard got up and moved as instructed and then the other went to sit on the side. The waitress shook her head. "That's outlawed, you know. We cant afford loosing this place. I think you need to leave now. You are doing us no good here. You are poking at hornet's nest with my regulars, and I don't appreciated it." She looked at the wet spot on his suit and looks down, "I am sorry about you suit, but I can't do anything about that."



Gabriello nod to the waitress. "Ah, it is okay. And I didn't know that having booze is an outlaw here. My, my, it's so different here from Italy. It's hot as hell here, but you _rettili _are use to it, eh? Must be nice. Anyway, since there are no booze, how about more soda pop? I'll even pay for their meal. My treat!" 




Liseran Thistle said:


> Peter sighed, "Well, I think I found where there hiding that secret room of their's. This whole diner is built odd, now that I look at it." He said. "I don't know how we'll get there, but I do have an idea. Diners like this usually have a back door, we can walk out like we're leaving and make our way to the alley next door." _Hopefully there's a door back there for us to use._



"Sure. Maybe if Gab can distract them long enough, and don't piss them off, we can go in and out without any problems." Jack straighten his coat and looked at the rabbit. "Let's go." He makes his way out of the restroom and sees Gab at a table surrounded by the lizards. In a very brief moment, Gab and Jack's eyes met as if giving each other a secret signal. He put his paws in his pockets and head outside and wait for Peter to return.

Gabriello looks at the lizards. "So! What do you do for fun around here? Any place of interest in this town?"


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Aug 2, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello nod to the waitress. "Ah, it is okay. And I didn't know that having booze is an outlaw here. My, my, it's so different here from Italy. It's hot as hell here, but you _rettili _are use to it, eh? Must be nice. Anyway, since there are no booze, how about more soda pop? I'll even pay for their meal. My treat!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Peter walked to the door, not making eye contact with the small crowd around Gabriello.


----------



## Zenkiki (Aug 2, 2019)

The four lizards talk to one another, their voices starting to sound questioning. The two on the ends stand up and look around. The waitress had a tray full of glasses and handed it to each one, knowing their usual drinks. 


Around back there was a door to the kitchen, and as Jack and Peter walk around the corner a chef in his uniform walked out and started to smoke a cigar.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Aug 2, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> The four lizards talk to one another, their voices starting to sound questioning. The two on the ends stand up and look around. The waitress had a tray full of glasses and handed it to each one, knowing their usual drinks.
> 
> 
> Around back there was a door to the kitchen, and as Jack and Peter walk around the corner a chef in his uniform walked out and started to smoke a cigar.


Peter gulped, wondering what next. "Hey Jack, are you good at climbimg real high? I've got an idea again. I'll talk to the server, and distract, while you hop yourself up on the roof and sneak in from behind him. How does that sound?" He asked. _I don't think it'll work though. It maybe to obvious..._


----------



## HopeTLioness (Aug 2, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> The four lizards talk to one another, their voices starting to sound questioning. The two on the ends stand up and look around. The waitress had a tray full of glasses and handed it to each one, knowing their usual drinks.



When the waitress comes back and served their drinks, he take the glass and nod to her. "_Grazie._" He sips casually as the gang of lizards started to talk to one another. He then noticed the two stood up and looked around, but doesn't say anything. "_Peter. Jack. Hurry up._" he thought to himself.



Zenkiki said:


> Around back there was a door to the kitchen, and as Jack and Peter walk around the corner a chef in his uniform walked out and started to smoke a cigar.





Liseran Thistle said:


> Peter gulped, wondering what next. "Hey Jack, are you good at climbimg real high? I've got an idea again. I'll talk to the server, and distract, while you hop yourself up on the roof and sneak in from behind him. How does that sound?" He asked. _I don't think it'll work though. It maybe to obvious..._



Jack went to the back with Peter and noticed the chef taking a smoking break. When Peter asked him a question, he looked at him. "Huh? Yeah, I can do it. Let's get this over with." He walks to the nearest wall opposite of the restaurant wall and turns his back to it. In a quick haste, he runs and leaps onto the restaurant wall and does a wall jump from side-to-side until he makes it to the roof of the restaurant. He peered over at Peter to give him a thumbs up and quietly made his way over to the side where the back door is located beneath him.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Aug 2, 2019)

Peter walked up to the Chef, with a smile on his face. "Hey, you wouldn't happen to be the chef that works here would you? I actually own a diner back home, and I wanted to ask you about that soup you served." He said. "I'm real curious about how you went about making it!"


----------



## Zenkiki (Aug 2, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Peter walked up to the Chef, with a smile on his face. "Hey, you wouldn't happen to be the chef that works here would you? I actually own a diner back home, and I wanted to ask you about that soup you served." He said. "I'm real curious about how you went about making it!"


He takes his cigar out and blows the smoke onto the rabbit's face. "Why are you asking me this? You are tresspassing on private property and you need to leave now, before I call the cops."


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Aug 2, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> He takes his cigar out and blows the smoke onto the rabbit's face. "Why are you asking me this? You are tresspassing on private property and you need to leave now, before I call the cops."



Peter's ears shot up axiously. "Aw geez, I didn't mean to trespass! I just wanted to talk a little is all." He said.


----------



## Zenkiki (Aug 2, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Peter's ears shot up axiously. "Aw geez, I didn't mean to trespass! I just wanted to talk a little is all." He said.


He shakes his head, "you shouldn't be here. You know that. I am not going to tell you the recipe, unless you buy it."


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Aug 2, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> He shakes his head, "you shouldn't be here. You know that. I am not going to tell you the recipe, unless you buy it."



Peter's dejected eyes lit up slightly. "Buy the recipe? Oh well why didn't you say so!" he said. "I'll pay any price you want for that recipe, friend!" He twitched his right ear slightly, hoping Jack would catch on and just get inside of the diner.


----------



## Zenkiki (Aug 2, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Peter's dejected eyes lit up slightly. "Buy the recipe? Oh well why didn't you say so!" he said. "I'll pay any price you want for that recipe, friend!" He twitched his right ear slightly, hoping Jack would catch on and just get inside of the diner.


He turns back to the door and opens it. "It'll be a hundred dollars. Now once you hand me the money I can get you the recipe and I can leave this job."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Aug 2, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Peter's dejected eyes lit up slightly. "Buy the recipe? Oh well why didn't you say so!" he said. "I'll pay any price you want for that recipe, friend!" He twitched his right ear slightly, hoping Jack would catch on and just get inside of the diner.



Jack listened and watched as Peter talked to the chef. He noticed Peter's right ear twitched, taking it as a signal. 



Zenkiki said:


> He turns back to the door and opens it. "It'll be a hundred dollars. Now once you hand me the money I can get you the recipe and I can leave this job."



He then sees the chef opening the door. Once he waits for Peter to agree and for the chef to turn back around to face him, he quietly grabs the edge of the wall, lowered himself down behind the chef, and sneak in while ducking as low as he can. Once he's inside, he made his way towards the back office while avoiding any of the other waitresses or help.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Aug 2, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Jack listened and watched as Peter talked to the chef. He noticed Peter's right ear twitched, taking it as a signal.
> 
> 
> 
> He then sees the chef opening the door. Once he waits for Peter to agree and for the chef to turn back around to face him, he quietly grabs the edge of the wall, lowered himself down behind the chef, and sneak in while ducking as low as he can. Once he's inside, he made his way towards the back office while avoiding any of the other waitresses or help.



Peter feels relieved when he see's Jack slip into the diner. "I have the cash on my right now, actually! You're in luck today, mister." Peter told him.


----------



## Zenkiki (Aug 2, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Jack listened and watched as Peter talked to the chef. He noticed Peter's right ear twitched, taking it as a signal.
> 
> 
> 
> He then sees the chef opening the door. Once he waits for Peter to agree and for the chef to turn back around to face him, he quietly grabs the edge of the wall, lowered himself down behind the chef, and sneak in while ducking as low as he can. Once he's inside, he made his way towards the back office while avoiding any of the other waitresses or help.


In the office was a small staircase leading down to the basement. The basement had everything you would expect a restuarant to have in storage, food, spare chairs, and tables, and a prep room to butcher and chop up any animals that the restaurant had need of. But nothing out of the ordinary. 




Liseran Thistle said:


> Peter feels relieved when he see's Jack slip into the diner. "I have the cash on my right now, actually! You're in luck today, mister." Peter told him.



He rolled his eyes, "Dont get all peppy on me. You aren't a girl. Now give me the money or leave."


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Aug 2, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> In the office was a small staircase leading down to the basement. The basement had everything you would expect a restuarant to have in storage, food, spare chairs, and tables, and a prep room to butcher and chop up any animals that the restaurant had need of. But nothing out of the ordinary.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Peter pulled out his wallet, and handed him the money, ignoring his quip. "Now about that recipe?" he asked.


----------



## Zenkiki (Aug 2, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Peter pulled out his wallet, and handed him the money, ignoring his quip. "Now about that recipe?" he asked.


He scribbles down the recipe on a paper and hands it to him snatching the money then growls at Peter. "Alright git" Then went to the office to go get more supplies for the kitchen.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Aug 2, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> In the office was a small staircase leading down to the basement. The basement had everything you would expect a restuarant to have in storage, food, spare chairs, and tables, and a prep room to butcher and chop up any animals that the restaurant had need of. But nothing out of the ordinary.



Jack took the time to quickly look around the storage area for any secret passage way of some sort. Suddenly, his ears twitched when he hear someone coming. He quickly look around and hid behind stacks of chairs away from view.


----------



## Zenkiki (Aug 2, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Jack took the time to quickly look around the storage area for any secret passage way of some sort. Suddenly, his ears twitched when he hear someone coming. He quickly look around and hid behind stacks of chairs away from view.


The chef opens the cabinet door against the wall and took out a jar of herbs for seasoning and then grabbed a sack from the ground and hoisted it over his shoulder and went back upstairs.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Aug 2, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> The chef opens the cabinet door against the wall and took out a jar of herbs for seasoning and then grabbed a sack from the ground and hoisted it over his shoulder and went back upstairs.



Peter slipped the note in his pocket. "Thanks, handsome!" he said to him before leaving out the backdoor. _What the hell am I supposed to do with this recipe anyway? That soup he made was awful now that I think about it..._


----------



## HopeTLioness (Aug 3, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> The chef opens the cabinet door against the wall and took out a jar of herbs for seasoning and then grabbed a sack from the ground and hoisted it over his shoulder and went back upstairs.



Jack kept still and quiet until the chef finally left. He then gets up and starts searching the walls. He had his hand in the wall trying to find a hidden compartment. Unfortunately,  there was nothing but a regular room. He huffed and snuck out of the restaurant through the back without being seen.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Aug 4, 2019)

Peter decided since he got Jack into the diner, he would just head back to the van and check on Zach and the others.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Aug 7, 2019)

Back at the restaurant,  Gabriello was finishing up his meal while chatting with the group of lizards when he sees Jack walking away to head back to the van. The feathered lion sets his utensils down, patted his muzzle with a napkin and sighed. "That was a wonderful meal! My compliments to the chef. I am ready for the check now."


----------



## Zenkiki (Aug 8, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Back at the restaurant,  Gabriello was finishing up his meal while chatting with the group of lizards when he sees Jack walking away to head back to the van. The feathered lion sets his utensils down, patted his muzzle with a napkin and sighed. "That was a wonderful meal! My compliments to the chef. I am ready for the check now."


The group get up from the table and left to tgeir table as the waitress left ad then came back with a check of 5 bucks. The waitress bows her head ad wished him well. Then went back to the other lizards and continued to feed and water them.


----------



## JackJackal (Aug 9, 2019)

grummbling to himself Jack tried to think of a way to get into the other rooms. there had to be an entrance somewhere...but where? his patience would only hold up for so long. push comes to shove he might just go in without care and search. though his better judgement was all that held him back. he walked up to the van looking frustrated and irritated.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Aug 9, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> The group get up from the table and left to tgeir table as the waitress left ad then came back with a check of 5 bucks. The waitress bows her head ad wished him well. Then went back to the other lizards and continued to feed and water them.


Gabriello looked at the check and set down a ten dollar bill on it. He got up, said his farewell, and left the restaurant.  He soon came up to the van to see Jack,  Peter, and the others waiting on him. "Alright, that could have gone better that I imagined, but it seemed to work.  Anyway, Jack what did you find?"

(@JackJackal )


----------



## JackJackal (Aug 9, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello looked at the check and set down a ten dollar bill on it. He got up, said his farewell, and left the restaurant.  He soon came up to the van to see Jack,  Peter, and the others waiting on him. "Alright, that could have gone better that I imagined, but it seemed to work.  Anyway, Jack what did you find?"
> 
> (@JackJackal )


"nothing. the storage room is clean and I can't get access to the other rooms without getting caught.." he sighed "this is not going to well"


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Aug 9, 2019)

JackJackal said:


> "nothing. the storage room is clean and I can't get access to the other rooms without getting caught.." he sighed "this is not going to well"



"I don't think they're hiding anything down there either. I mean," Peter said. "Think about it. Would you hide anything important in a Mom and Pop shop like this? I just paid 100 dollars for a shitty recipe thats supposed to be secret, odds are the staff don't really care about keeping things secret..."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Aug 10, 2019)

JackJackal said:


> "nothing. the storage room is clean and I can't get access to the other rooms without getting caught.." he sighed "this is not going to well"





Liseran Thistle said:


> "I don't think they're hiding anything down there either. I mean," Peter said. "Think about it. Would you hide anything important in a Mom and Pop shop like this? I just paid 100 dollars for a shitty recipe thats supposed to be secret, odds are the staff don't really care about keeping things secret..."



Gabriello listened to their report and sighed in disappointment. "So it was a bust. What a waste of time. Alright, let's head back to HQ. Get in." He ordered as he went to the passenger seat and buckled up. Once everyone was in, the van drove off.

Team Omega soon arrived at HQ and got out of the van once it parked. He ordered everyone to wait in the meeting room while he go look for Sabrina. He soon finds her office and knocked on the door.


----------



## Zenkiki (Aug 10, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello listened to their report and sighed in disappointment. "So it was a bust. What a waste of time. Alright, let's head back to HQ. Get in." He ordered as he went to the passenger seat and buckled up. Once everyone was in, the van drove off.
> 
> Team Omega soon arrived at HQ and got out of the van once it parked. He ordered everyone to wait in the meeting room while he go look for Sabrina. He soon finds her office and knocked on the door.


Sabrina could be heard inside yelling at someone. "Get back out there and look!" The boy scared, nodded and studdered, "O-of course ma-ma'ma." And he opened the door and ran past the feathered lion. Sabrina tossed a book across her makeshift office, the book thumping against the wall and hit the ground with a thud with the hard back. 

Sabrina looks ar the door and growls out "what?"


----------



## HopeTLioness (Aug 10, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina could be heard inside yelling at someone. "Get back out there and look!" The boy scared, nodded and studdered, "O-of course ma-ma'ma." And he opened the door and ran past the feathered lion. Sabrina tossed a book across her makeshift office, the book thumping against the wall and hit the ground with a thud with the hard back.
> 
> Sabrina looks ar the door and growls out "what?"



Gabrielle's aquamarine eyes widen in surprise as he sees Sabrina in a bad mood. He cleared his throat before speaking. "Ummm, did I caught you in a bad time?"


----------



## Zenkiki (Aug 10, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Gabrielle's aquamarine eyes widen in surprise as he sees Sabrina in a bad mood. He cleared his throat before speaking. "Ummm, did I caught you in a bad time?"


Sabrina looks at the lion and takes a deep breath. "No it should be better now that we have a lead. So where are they coming from? How stocked are they?"


----------



## HopeTLioness (Aug 10, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina looks at the lion and takes a deep breath. "No it should be better now that we have a lead. So where are they coming from? How stocked are they?"



He huffed as he picked up the book. "Unfortunately,  there wasn't anything.  It was a bust. " He walked in and put the book back in the shelf. "On the plus side,  I made friends with of group of lizards. Or at least they tolerated me since I am a tourist from Sicily. "


----------



## Zenkiki (Aug 10, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> He huffed as he picked up the book. "Unfortunately,  there wasn't anything.  It was a bust. " He walked in and put the book back in the shelf. "On the plus side,  I made friends with of group of lizards. Or at least they tolerated me since I am a tourist from Sicily. "


Sabrina scowls as she heard that the mission was a bust and took her knife and slams it into the desk, the point ofnthe knife cutting the map where the restaurant was. Her map had a hundred holes in it from bad drops. "How!?" She put both hands over the sides of her desk, now looking down at the map of the Arizona state and had a few places remaining that were possible leads. "Gab, I need a second pair of eyes. Where can they be based out of? The squad I have going out so far has not had a single positive match."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Aug 10, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina scowls as she heard that the mission was a bust and took her knife and slams it into the desk, the point ofnthe knife cutting the map where the restaurant was. Her map had a hundred holes in it from bad drops. "How!?" She put both hands over the sides of her desk, now looking down at the map of the Arizona state and had a few places remaining that were possible leads. "Gab, I need a second pair of eyes. Where can they be based out of? The squad I have going out so far has not had a single positive match."



Gabriello walked over to the desk and looked at the map. He hummed to himself as he scans the remaining areas on the map. "Hmmm. They could be anywhere for all we know. A store, factory, maybe even somewhere far off in the desert."


----------



## Zenkiki (Aug 10, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello walked over to the desk and looked at the map. He hummed to himself as he scans the remaining areas on the map. "Hmmm. They could be anywhere for all we know. A store, factory, maybe even somewhere far off in the desert."


She sighs, and takes a deeper breath. She points to a small building on the other side of the city. "I need you to go pick up a new girl. Supposedly she was there in the inital russian civil war. She has resorces and skill we can use. I sent out team to get her and now they are resting there."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Aug 10, 2019)

The previous day, Sashenka the white wolf had been working in the grain factory when her canine supervisor had asked her to come to his office. She followed back, confused, and walked into the office to see two cervines in very nice suits. The three of them informed her that a feline named "The White Queen" needed her services in Arizona immediately. Sashenka tried denying she had any skills until one of the deer pulled a folder out and slammed it on the desk. They read off her history in the Russian Army and she gulped nervously. She had no choice but to go to her cabin, get her rifle and ammo and some clothes, and fly to Arizona. She came off the plane early the next morning (present day) because it was a night flight. She got out and was blasted by the desert heat. She was slow and showed signs of heat exhaustion within the first hour. She got a water canteen from a small shop and was constantly drinking water as they escorted her across Phoenix. They came to a small one story house and led her inside, telling her someone would come get her soon. She just sat in shock, trying to contemplate how she got here.
"Wow... sniping for Мать Россия (Mother Russia) has benefit... but who is White Queen, and Whitepaws?... such mystery..." She sat in the house and waited for someone to come for her.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Aug 10, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> She sighs, and takes a deeper breath. She points to a small building on the other side of the city. "I need you to go pick up a new girl. Supposedly she was there in the inital russian civil war. She has resorces and skill we can use. I sent out team to get her and now they are resting there."



Gabriello looked at his boss a bit surprised. "Really? And she will help us? Or does she not know what she's getting herself into?"


----------



## Zenkiki (Aug 10, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello looked at his boss a bit surprised. "Really? And she will help us? Or does she not know what she's getting herself into?"


Sabrina shrugs. "I dont know. I just got a tele from one of my boys in South Dakota saying that he has a girl we can use and then I sent my men out to pick her up. If I had to guess I would say she can handle herself well."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Aug 10, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina shrugs. "I dont know. I just got a tele from one of my boys in South Dakota saying that he has a girl we can use and then I sent my men out to pick her up. If I had to guess I would say she can handle herself well."



"Hmm, alright. It is about time we get more members that are useful with weapons. I shall leave immediately." Gabriello gave a small bow to the White Queen and headed out of the office. He found a car outside waiting for him as he got in and rode off towards his destination to get the new member.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Aug 10, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> "Hmm, alright. It is about time we get more members that are useful with weapons. I shall leave immediately." Gabriello gave a small bow to the White Queen and headed out of the office. He found a car outside waiting for him as he got in and rode off towards his destination to get the new member.


Sashenka had been looking around the small safehouse and looking outside at the desert when she heard a car drive into the driveway. She saw a tall, handsome feathered lion get out. “Oh my... quite a lion he is... he must be here to take me...”


----------



## HopeTLioness (Aug 10, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Sashenka had been looking around the small safehouse and looking outside at the desert when she heard a car drive into the driveway. She saw a tall, handsome feathered lion get out. “Oh my... quite a lion he is... he must be here to take me...”



After a two hour drive he finally made it to the safe house and pulled up in the driveway. He got out of the car and looked at the building before him. It was small and was located in the middle of nowhere. He sighed and headed to the door and knocked. When one of the group members opened the door, they greeted him and let him inside. he escorted him to the main area where he sees a beautiful, female white wolf waiting for him. He walks over to her and stood three feet away from her. "You must be the new recruit. Greetings, my name is Gabriello." he greeted her while holding out a paw to her.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Aug 10, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> After a two hour drive he finally made it to the safe house and pulled up in the driveway. He got out of the car and looked at the building before him. It was small and was located in the middle of nowhere. He sighed and headed to the door and knocked. When one of the group members opened the door, they greeted him and let him inside. he escorted him to the main area where he sees a beautiful, female white wolf waiting for him. He walks over to her and stood three feet away from her. "You must be the new recruit. Greetings, my name is Gabriello." he greeted her while holding out a paw to her.


Sashenka looked at his paw, then looked up to him. She warily shook his paw and looked at him with ice cold blue eyes. "...Sashenka Volkov." Once she gave him a shake, she pulled her paw back and got ready to follow. "Where you take me now Mr. Gabriello?"


----------



## HopeTLioness (Aug 10, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Sashenka looked at his paw, then looked up to him. She warily shook his paw and looked at him with ice cold blue eyes. "...Sashenka Volkov." Once she gave him a shake, she pulled her paw back and got ready to follow. "Where you take me now Mr. Gabriello?"



He shook her paw and turns to lead the way out of the door as he answers her questions. "We are going to HQ where you will meet the White Queen of the Whitepaw Mafia." He lead her outside and walked over to the door where he opened the car door for her.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Aug 10, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> He shook her paw and turns to lead the way out of the door as he answers her questions. "We are going to HQ where you will meet the White Queen of the Whitepaw Mafia." He lead her outside and walked over to the door where he opened the car door for her.


Sashenka grabbed her bags and got in the car. "благодарю вас" ("Thank you").  She sat and waited for him to get in. Once he did she turned to him. "If there is White Queen, and Whitepaw Mafia... is there Red Queen and Redpaw Mafia? You are aligned with anti-communist cause?" She had a serious look on her face, as she knew that the Communists from her homeland had sent people into every corner of the world trying to spread their ways.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Aug 10, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Sashenka grabbed her bags and got in the car. "благодарю вас" ("Thank you").  She sat and waited for him to get in. Once he did she turned to him. "If there is White Queen, and Whitepaw Mafia... is there Red Queen and Redpaw Mafia? You are aligned with anti-communist cause?" She had a serious look on her face, as she knew that the Communists from her homeland had sent people into every corner of the world trying to spread their ways.



Gabriello was a bit confused when she spoke in her native language until he figured that she meant "Thank you." Once he got in, the car drove off as he looks at Sashenka when she turned to ask him questions. When she mentioned about a Red Queen and Redpaw Mafia, and then later about their cause, he could only do but chuckle. "I assure you, senora, that there are no 'Red Queen' or 'Redpaw Mafia'. However, there is the MS23, in which we are trying to take down. You see, we are trying to stop them for Animal Trafficking and drugs. They are a group of killers and monsters. They must be stop whatever the cost."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Aug 10, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello was a bit confused when she spoke in her native language until he figured that she meant "Thank you." Once he got in, the car drove off as he looks at Sashenka when she turned to ask him questions. When she mentioned about a Red Queen and Redpaw Mafia, and then later about their cause, he could only do but chuckle. "I assure you, senora, that there are no 'Red Queen' or 'Redpaw Mafia'. However, there is the MS23, in which we are trying to take down. You see, we are trying to stop them for Animal Trafficking and drugs. They are a group of killers and monsters. They must be stop whatever the cost."


Sashenka would look back ahead and shake her head, rubbing her forehead. "So you recruit me to take down enemy gang? Hmm... I understand why those two deer said all paws on deck, that is horrible. That is worse then Red Army in Civil War..." She took a long drink of her water canteen as he drove along, thinking of the atrocities she had seen in the Russian Civil War.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Aug 10, 2019)

When Peter returned to HQ, he sat tired on a nice cushioned seat. Zach had taught Reggie he knew about patching people up, and thankfully they didn't have to use any of their skills that day.

Umbra had seemingly wandered off somewhere else, muttering something about ingredients and what not.

Peter was slightly disappointed they found nothing. He was even more disappointed that he didn't spot any particular black bats while he was out in the city. He tried not to let it show though.

The others would think it strange of him to be looking for any kind of fight.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Aug 10, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Sashenka would look back ahead and shake her head, rubbing her forehead. "So you recruit me to take down enemy gang? Hmm... I understand why those two deer said all paws on deck, that is horrible. That is worse then Red Army in Civil War..." She took a long drink of her water canteen as he drove along, thinking of the atrocities she had seen in the Russian Civil War.



"We need all the help we can get, especially with your skills and expertise. We need more fighters like you. "

Another two hours later and they arrive back at HQ. They got out of the car, and Gabriello lead the white wolf to Sabrina's office and knocks on the door.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Aug 10, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> "We need all the help we can get, especially with your skills and expertise. We need more fighters like you. "
> 
> Another two hours later and they arrive back at HQ. They got out of the car, and Gabriello lead the white wolf to Sabrina's office and knocks on the door.


Sashenka followed him in and waited behind him, a bit nervous of who was behind the door.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Aug 11, 2019)

"Yah know kid your a real prick", Morgan said stepping of the plane, "I means yah couldn't even of saved on measly spot for me". "I hadda sit next to some grizzly bear fella with less bowel control than a damn active volcano". Miguel feeling amused by his partners frustration began making it look like he was playing an invisible violin. "Grrrr...yah lucky I got self control kid or I'd pound yah inta next week", the two stepped into an unmarked van.

A little while later the vehicle stopped at a large pillow factory and exited the van. "Careful out here kid cause rumors been circlin that a Black Paw members gonna be here", both creatures entered the building. "I'm gonna get our patrol orders whatta you gonna do?". Miguel smiled and pointed to an a door being guarded by a german shepard. "Of course like alway you get the booze and ladies while I'm stuck doin work", the fennec walked away annoyed leaving the tiger to his iwn devices. 

Going in to the speakeasy Miguel sat at a vooth in the corner. "What can I get you", spoke a mountain goat", he pointed to the sgelf behind the bartender at some whiskey.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Aug 11, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "Yah know kid your a real prick", Morgan said stepping of the plane, "I means yah couldn't even of saved on measly spot for me". "I hadda sit next to some grizzly bear fella with less bowel control than a damn active volcano". Miguel feeling amused by his partners frustration began making it look like he was playing an invisible violin. "Grrrr...yah lucky I got self control kid or I'd pound yah inta next week", the two stepped into an unmarked van.
> 
> A little while later the vehicle stopped at a large pillow factory and exited the van. "Careful out here kid cause rumors been circlin that a Black Paw members gonna be here", both creatures entered the building. "I'm gonna get our patrol orders whatta you gonna do?". Miguel smiled and pointed to an a door being guarded by a german shepard. "Of course like alway you get the booze and ladies while I'm stuck doin work", the fennec walked away annoyed leaving the tiger to his iwn devices.
> 
> Going in to the speakeasy Miguel sat at a vooth in the corner. "What can I get you", spoke a mountain goat", he pointed to the sgelf behind the bartender at some whiskey.



Saldana wasn't much of a drinker, but he knew Harvey was prone to alcohol more than most members of the team. They walked into the speakeasy, Harvey easily got in just with a look at the gaurd out front. 

"What are we doing here?" Saldana asked, confused. 

Harvey glanced back at the Bat. "We're here on business, remember? Or at least, I am. I have to speak with a guy named Miguel. You're tagging along because we gotta hunt that rabbit of your's." He said. "Think of it as me runnin' errands with you."

Saldana sighed, and looked around the shady bar. "I'm guessing that Tiger over there is who you're looking for." He said. _He's the only one besides me who looks a bit out of place from the rest of this crowd. 
_
Harvey walked over to the bar and took a seat next to Miguel, with Saldana following behind.


----------



## Zenkiki (Aug 11, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> "We need all the help we can get, especially with your skills and expertise. We need more fighters like you. "
> 
> Another two hours later and they arrive back at HQ. They got out of the car, and Gabriello lead the white wolf to Sabrina's office and knocks on the door.


Sabrina was sitting down in her desk looking over a chest board, and the pieces were moved a bit. She heard a knock on the door and then says, "enter." Calmly while she still looks at the chess board.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Aug 11, 2019)

Miguel glanced back and fourth at the two. Despite his constant messing with Morgan he had trouble interacting with people. Taking a drink from his glass he turned and raised an eyebrow and pointed a Harvey.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Aug 11, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina was sitting down in her desk looking over a chest board, and the pieces were moved a bit. She heard a knock on the door and then says, "enter." Calmly while she still looks at the chess board.



Gabriello opened the door and walked inside. He stood before her desk and gave a small bow. "I've returned with the recruit like you asked." He said as he present the white wolf to the white queen.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Aug 11, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> Miguel glanced back and fourth at the two. Despite his constant messing with Morgan he had trouble interacting with people. Taking a drink from his glass he turned and raised an eyebrow and pointed a Harvey.



"I heard you don't talk much, which is perfect because I'm gonna explain a few things in quick succession and I don't need you interrupting while I talk." Harvey told him. "Just nod if you understand, okay?"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Aug 11, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello opened the door and walked inside. He stood before her desk and gave a small bow. "I've returned with the recruit like you asked." He said as he present the white wolf to the white queen.


Sashenka walked in silently behind him. She looked around momentarily before seeing the white feline. She stood straight and upright, not completely trusting either of them yet bet knowing she was safe. She remained silent until Sabrina addressed her.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Aug 11, 2019)

He hated being treated like an idiot, "thumbs up for yes" or "blink twice if your alright" like he didn't already know how to get around his dissability. But seeing how he didn't want a fight and he didn't even know who this man was Miguel shook his head.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Aug 11, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> He hated being treated like an idiot, "thumbs up for yes" or "blink twice if your alright" like he didn't already know how to get around his dissability. But seeing how he didn't want a fight and he didn't even know who this man was Miguel shook his head.



"Great!" Harvey ignored Miguel's head shake. "See, my friend here has been looking for a rabbit that's with those white paws, but I can't exactly seem to find him. You wouldn't happen to have spotted one, would you?"


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Aug 11, 2019)

He shrugged at the question, sure Miguel had seen many white rabbits but none of them belonged to the White Paw. Taking another drink he looked back at Harvey waiting if he had more questions.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Aug 11, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> He shrugged at the question, sure Miguel had seen many white rabbits but none of them belonged to the White Paw. Taking another drink he looked back at Harvey waiting if he had more questions.



Harvey sighed. "Well I figured as much."

"Why don't me and him look for this rabbit together? You can't hang around me forever, you know." Saldana suggested. 

_That was true, _Harvey thought. Letting the Bat go search for the rabbit himself with someone else's help would work a lot better than if he went with him everywhere.


----------



## Zenkiki (Aug 11, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Sashenka walked in silently behind him. She looked around momentarily before seeing the white feline. She stood straight and upright, not completely trusting either of them yet bet knowing she was safe. She remained silent until Sabrina addressed her.





HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello opened the door and walked inside. He stood before her desk and gave a small bow. "I've returned with the recruit like you asked." He said as he present the white wolf to the white queen.


Sabrina remained seated in the chair looking over the board. "Welcome back Gab, and you miss Sashenka. I hop the drive wasnt too eventful and had no issues. We need one thing to go right for once." She waves the two to come sit down across from her. "Have you ever played chess? It is a game that is so much more than it appears. This game I am playing now is how this damn war with Fang is going. He has the advantage of us and now we are reacting instead of being proactive. I think it's time to make two moves per turn instead of just one."


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Aug 11, 2019)

Miguel thought about protesting what the bat said. He didn't know who these two were and now he was going to search for a rabbit with one of them. But somehow it seemed interesting to him and it was a hell of a lot better than guarding the Hub with Morgan. Nodding his head he finshed his whiskey.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Aug 11, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina remained seated in the chair looking over the board. "Welcome back Gab, and you miss Sashenka. I hop the drive wasnt too eventful and had no issues. We need one thing to go right for once." She waves the two to come sit down across from her. "Have you ever played chess? It is a game that is so much more than it appears. This game I am playing now is how this damn war with Fang is going. He has the advantage of us and now we are reacting instead of being proactive. I think it's time to make two moves per turn instead of just one."


Sashenka sat down and spoke. "No... chess for rich man back home. That for elite Reds." She looked to her and noticed her split eye color, silently wondering how that happened. "Is one of your 'two moves' recruit me? How did you know me? And who is Fang?"


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Aug 11, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> Miguel thought about protesting what the bat said. He didn't know who these two were and now he was going to search for a rabbit with one of them. But somehow it seemed interesting to him and it was a hell of a lot better than guarding the Hub with Morgan. Nodding his head he finshed his whiskey.



Saldana got up from where he was sitting. "Okay then. I know a place we can go and check out first as well." He said.

"That tiny little shop in the middle of town, right?" Harvey guessed. "Well, it's better than nowhere."


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Aug 11, 2019)

Miguel stood up and left some cash for his tab. Listening to what they were saying he shrugged and motioned them to start walking as if to say, "what are we waiting for lets go".


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Aug 11, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> Miguel stood up and left some cash for his tab. Listening to what they were saying he shrugged and motioned them to start walking as if to say, "what are we waiting for lets go".



Saldana walked out of the Speakeasy following after Miguel. "My name's Tylus Saldana, though I like to go by my last name. I'm sorry about my friend in the bar back there...He's a little jaded." the bat said. "The rabbit we're looking for is a white one. His name's Peter Niveus, and I have to kill him. He shouldn't be an over all threat, but he's gotten himself tangled up with the mafia now."


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Aug 11, 2019)

He held out his hand and shook the bats hand. Removing a note from his pocket he held it up and the letters on it read "Miguel Highlander".


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Aug 11, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> He held out his hand and shook the bats hand. Removing a note from his pocket he held it up and the letters on it read "Miguel Highlander".



Saldana smiled, "Nice to meet you, Miguel." He said. "Now, lets head to this diner, we should hurry before it closes."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Aug 11, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina remained seated in the chair looking over the board. "Welcome back Gab, and you miss Sashenka. I hop the drive wasnt too eventful and had no issues. We need one thing to go right for once." She waves the two to come sit down across from her. "Have you ever played chess? It is a game that is so much more than it appears. This game I am playing now is how this damn war with Fang is going. He has the advantage of us and now we are reacting instead of being proactive. I think it's time to make two moves per turn instead of just one."



Gabriello sat down from across from her as he listen to the conversation. 



Captain TrashPanda said:


> Sashenka sat down and spoke. "No... chess for rich man back home. That for elite Reds." She looked to her and noticed her split eye color, silently wondering how that happened. "Is one of your 'two moves' recruit me? How did you know me? And who is Fang?"



He glanced over at Sashenka and back to Sabrina.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Aug 11, 2019)

He nodded and they headed out of the factory stopping by a rack to grab a key. Stepping out to the parking lot Miguel opened the door to a small two seater truck.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Aug 11, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> He nodded and they headed out of the factory stopping by a rack to grab a key. Stepping out to the parking lot Miguel opened the door to a small two seater truck.



Saldana hopped into the passenger seat. "Do you know where this diner is, or do you need directions?" Saldana asked.


----------



## Zenkiki (Aug 11, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello sat down from across from her as he listen to the conversation.
> 
> 
> 
> He glanced over at Sashenka and back to Sabrina.





Captain TrashPanda said:


> Sashenka sat down and spoke. "No... chess for rich man back home. That for elite Reds." She looked to her and noticed her split eye color, silently wondering how that happened. "Is one of your 'two moves' recruit me? How did you know me? And who is Fang?"


Sabrina looks at the white wolf. "I know you because the people you worked for up in Dakota work for me. They said that they thought you might be of use with your... history. Fang is essentially a Satlin. She smiles at her knowing that was close to her and then says, I am going to be putting you in my offense team to go attack them."


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Aug 11, 2019)

Miguel shook his head and started up the car. Looking over at Saldana he pointed to the road then traced his figure down his paw like he was drawing a map.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Aug 11, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> Miguel shook his head and started up the car. Looking over at Saldana he pointed to the road then traced his figure down his paw like he was drawing a map.



"Ah, okay then. I know where to go, don't worry." Saldana told him. They made it to the small diner in no time with his instructions. "I'll go and ask around inside if anything weird came up today. Do you wanna come in?" He wasn't sure why he asked Miguel if he wanted to come into the diner, the Tiger never spoke. _I guess it's just to be nice..._


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Aug 11, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina looks at the white wolf. "I know you because the people you worked for up in Dakota work for me. They said that they thought you might be of use with your... history. Fang is essentially a Stalin." She smiles at her knowing that was close to her and then says, "I am going to be putting you in my offense team to go attack them."


Sashenka's eyes narrowed into slits at the mention of such a despicable man. She slowly sat up and gave Sabrina a look that could scare ghosts.
"Anyone who act like этот ублюдок Сталин (that bastard Stalin) must die... they kill innocent and torture survivors, all while eating happy and fat." She then raised an eyebrow at her mention of an assault team. "But Mrs. White Queen... I am sniper, I am no infantry wolf. Rifle have bayonet, yes, but it is for long range..." She sat back in the seat, her blood boiling at the mention of the Reds.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Aug 11, 2019)

Miguel was about to shake his head but his stomach slightly grumbled. The tiger hopped out the car and nodded at the bats proposition.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Aug 11, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> Miguel was about to shake his head but his stomach slightly grumbled. The tiger hopped out the car and nodded at the bats proposition.



Inside of the diner, it was very quiet and not a lot of people were milling around. He went up to one of the thugs sitting in the corner of the diner. "My name's Tylus Saldana, I'm a friend Harvey's, I'm wondering if any weird or new faces stopped by recently?" He asked them.

@Zenkiki


----------



## Zenkiki (Aug 11, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Sashenka's eyes narrowed into slits at the mention of such a despicable man. She slowly sat up and gave Sabrina a look that could scare ghosts.
> "Anyone who act like этот ублюдок Сталин (that bastard Stalin) must die... they kill innocent and torture survivors, all while eating happy and fat." She then raised an eyebrow at her mention of an assault team. "But Mrs. White Queen... I am sniper, I am no infantry wolf. Rifle have bayonet, yes, but it is for long range..." She sat back in the seat, her blood boiling at the mention of the Reds.


"As is my point. You will be there using your rifle to pick off people and provide cover for the teams when they need you. You will be the guardian angle over your team. Your squad leader should be back soon and ready to start their missions."


----------



## Zenkiki (Aug 11, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Inside of the diner, it was very quiet and not a lot of people were milling around. He went up to one of the thugs sitting in the corner of the diner. "My name's Tylus Saldana, I'm a friend Harvey's, I'm wondering if any weird or new faces stopped by recently?" He asked them.
> 
> @Zenkiki


The chef that sold peter the recipe came out hearing the familiar voice and laughs. "Saldana... I think I know who you would be interested in hearing about. Come to the office and I'll tell you... for the right price."


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Aug 11, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> The chef that sold peter the recipe came out hearing the familiar voice and laughs. "Saldana... I think I know who you would be interested in hearing about. Come to the office and I'll tell you... for the right price."



Saldana sighed, and coughed up 100 dollars from his wallet. He doesn't even know why the chef is still in business, his food is terrible. He turned around to spot Miguel, wondering if the tiger was going to sit and eat some of the food. "I'll go on ahead, you can order if you want." He told him.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Aug 11, 2019)

Miguel sat at one of the booths and held up the menu. After reading it he settled on the turkey sandwich settled on a turkey sandwich.


----------



## Zenkiki (Aug 11, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Saldana sighed, and coughed up 100 dollars from his wallet. He doesn't even know why the chef is still in business, his food is terrible. He turned around to spot Miguel, wondering if the tiger was going to sit and eat some of the food. "I'll go on ahead, you can order if you want." He told him.


He took the bat to the back and sat down in his chair. He chuckles and said, "How would you like to be served Hasenpfeffer?"


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Aug 11, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> He took the bat to the back and sat down in his chair. He chuckles and said, "How would you like to be served Hasenpfeffer?"



"I want to know if you saw a rabbit come by today." Saldana said, taking a seat.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Aug 11, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> "As is my point. You will be there using your rifle to pick off people and provide cover for the teams when they need you. You will be the guardian angle over your team. Your squad leader should be back soon and ready to start their missions."


Sashenka would listen intently and nod her head. “Ok... I understand.” She gave a small grin and reached into the bag she brought in. She pulled out the rifle, missing the bayonet and scope, and held it in her lap. She did the lever action twice to make sure it was empty then showed Sabrina, a proud smile on her face. The weapon would have a grown feral bighorn ram and a baby bighorn ram carved on the stock, along with an intricate design running up length of the weapon. Also very noticeable it was white instead of your normal brown rifle. 
“This is my детка (baby), it is named The Teddy. She has seen much action... I was given this after February Revolution...” She slightly moved it towards Sabrina and looked to her. “Would you like to hold?”


----------



## Zenkiki (Aug 11, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> "I want to know if you saw a rabbit come by today." Saldana said, taking a seat.


He sighs, "You are not the brightest person in the world. Yeah, I saw a rabbit the other day, gave him a list of ingredients and got an extra bit of money." He smiles smugly. 



Captain TrashPanda said:


> Sashenka would listen intently and nod her head. “Ok... I understand.” She gave a small grin and reached into the bag she brought in. She pulled out the rifle, missing the bayonet and scope, and held it in her lap. She did the lever action twice to make sure it was empty then showed Sabrina, a proud smile on her face. The weapon would have a grown feral bighorn ram and a baby bighorn ram carved on the stock, along with an intricate design running up length of the weapon. Also very noticeable it was white instead of your normal brown rifle.
> “This is my детка (baby), it is named The Teddy. She has seen much action... I was given this after February Revolution...” She slightly moved it towards Sabrina and looked to her. “Would you like to hold?”


Sabrina looked at the rifle as she took ot out and then took it when she was offered, "Yeah I would like to see it more in depth." She then started to trace the markings and the designs all over it and finally said, "nice gun.. but if you want to be a sniper shouldn't you use a scope as well? I'm sure we have a few laying around you could swap out for."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Aug 11, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> He sighs, "You are not the brightest person in the world. Yeah, I saw a rabbit the other day, gave him a list of ingredients and got an extra bit of money." He smiles smugly.
> 
> 
> Sabrina looked at the rifle as she took ot out and then took it when she was offered, "Yeah I would like to see it more in depth." She then started to trace the markings and the designs all over it and finally said, "nice gun.. but if you want to be a sniper shouldn't you use a scope as well? I'm sure we have a few laying around you could swap out for."


Sashenka would dig in the bag and pull a 4x scope out. She gently sat it on the desk and gave a proud smile. “I am no ‘wannabe’ as you Americans say. I am sniper, and once sniper always sniper.”


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Aug 11, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> He sighs, "You are not the brightest person in the world. Yeah, I saw a rabbit the other day, gave him a list of ingredients and got an extra bit of money." He smiles smugly.
> 
> 
> Sabrina looked at the rifle as she took ot out and then took it when she was offered, "Yeah I would like to see it more in depth." She then started to trace the markings and the designs all over it and finally said, "nice gun.. but if you want to be a sniper shouldn't you use a scope as well? I'm sure we have a few laying around you could swap out for."



Saldana rolled his eyes, he couldn't believe someone would actually pay for any of his recipes. "Tell me what he looked like, at least. Was he white? Did he have red eyes?" he asked.


----------



## Zenkiki (Aug 11, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Sashenka would dig in the bag and pull a 4x scope out. She gently sat it on the desk and gave a proud smile. “I am no ‘wannabe’ as you Americans say. I am sniper, and once sniper always sniper.”


Sabrina nods at her. "Alright good, atleast one person is competent in their field. So how many marks are on your helmet? What's your chalk score?"


Liseran Thistle said:


> Saldana rolled his eyes, he couldn't believe someone would actually pay for any of his recipes. "Tell me what he looked like, at least. Was he white? Did he have red eyes?" he asked.


He nods. "He was a white rabbit, that was very dumb and doesn't know when to shut the fuck up. Goes in and on about how he feels. That fucktard hit on me so I think he is a faggot, that needs a hangin'."


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Aug 11, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina nods at her. "Alright good, atleast one person is competent in their field. So how many marks are on your helmet? What's your chalk score?"
> 
> He nods. "He was a white rabbit, that was very dumb and doesn't know when to shut the fuck up. Goes in and on about how he feels. That fucktard hit on me so I think he is a faggot, that needs a hangin'."



Saldana ignored that last statement, he didn't really care about the chef's insecurities. "Was he with anyone? Anyone at all?" _If he wasn't alone maybe we can spot someone out from the crowd a bit easier next time we go looking for White Paw members._


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Aug 11, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina nods at her. "Alright good, atleast one person is competent in their field. So how many marks are on your helmet? What's your chalk score?"


"Seventy-six confirmed kills, twenty as overwatch protecting marching soldiers, twenty of them Red bastards." She gave a proud grin and nodded fondly.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Aug 11, 2019)

Zachariah closed his briefcase quickly. "Well, that's about everything we need to go over in case of medical supplies. Any questions?" He asked Reggie. 

@pandepix


----------



## Zenkiki (Aug 11, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> "Seventy-six confirmed kills, twenty as overwatch protecting marching soldiers, twenty of them Red bastards." She gave a proud grin and nodded fondly.


She looks a little off, "and the remaining thirty-six?"



Liseran Thistle said:


> Saldana ignored that last statement, he didn't really care about the chef's insecurities. "Was he with anyone? Anyone at all?" _If he wasn't alone maybe we can spot someone out from the crowd a bit easier next time we go looking for White Paw members._


He looks at him, "dunno. Why does it matter or not? Just go kill him already and be done with the bastard."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Aug 11, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> She looks a little off, "and the remaining thirty-six?"


Her proud smile would become a dark smile. "The others were enemies of Motherland in Great War. I slaughtered them until I came home."


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Aug 11, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> She looks a little off, "and the remaining thirty-six?"
> 
> 
> He looks at him, "dunno. Why does it matter or not? Just go kill him already and be done with the bastard."



Saldana took a deep breath. "Listen. Just hurry up and tell me what you know about what happened today, or I may lose my patience with you." he said. "I only paid you 100 dollars out of courtesy, if you keep this attitude up I may just take it back from you."


----------



## Zenkiki (Aug 11, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Her proud smile would become a dark smile. "The others were enemies of Motherland in Great War. I slaughtered them until I came home."


She looks at her, "Will you kill people that are not apart of MS23? Because if so then we will have issues. You cannot kill innocent other wise the cops will get involved and it will make me very angry."



Liseran Thistle said:


> Saldana took a deep breath. "Listen. Just hurry up and tell me what you know about what happened today, or I may lose my patience with you." he said. "I only paid you 100 dollars out of courtesy, if you keep this attitude up I may just take it back from you."


"That's all I have to say." He waves him away. "Now get out of my restaurant."


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Aug 11, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> She looks at her, "Will you kill people that are not apart of MS23? Because if so then we will have issues. You cannot kill innocent other wise the cops will get involved and it will make me very angry."
> 
> 
> "That's all I have to say." He waves him away. "Now get out of my restaurant."



Saldana got up very quickly, grabbed the chef by his collar in a very tight grip, and pinned it there with a small pocket knife in the table. "I will only ask this once more, who else was with the rabbit when he came into your diner?" He bent down to look the chef in the eye, directly. "I am at my limit with your antics. Speak now, or I will kill you here."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Aug 11, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> She looks at her, "Will you kill people that are not apart of MS23? Because if so then we will have issues. You cannot kill innocent other wise the cops will get involved and it will make me very angry."


"Your enemies are my enemies. Tell me who needs to be killed and I will kill with grace. No more, no less." Her smile disappeared, replaced with a serious look.


----------



## Zenkiki (Aug 11, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Saldana got up very quickly, grabbed the chef by his collar in a very tight grip, and pinned it there with a small pocket knife in the table. "I will only ask this once more, who else was with the rabbit when he came into your diner?" He bent down to look the chef in the eye, directly. "I am at my limit with your antics. Speak now, or I will kill you here."


He just hung there laughing. "You really think I care about you? I dont give two shits shits about you. You could be Jesus, and I wouldn't care. Kill me and my blood is on your hands."


Captain TrashPanda said:


> "Your enemies are my enemies. Tell me who needs to be killed and I will kill with grace. No more, no less." Her smile disappeared, replaced with a serious look.


Sabrina nods to her. "Good. Then you will obey your commander and keep his team safe." She looks at Gab, "if you have nothing else to say you both are dismissed."


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Aug 11, 2019)

Hearing the commotion Miguel rushed to the backroom and burst through the door.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Aug 11, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> He just hung there laughing. "You really think I care about you? I dont give two shits shits about you. You could be Jesus, and I wouldn't care. Kill me and my blood is on your hands."
> 
> Sabrina nods to her. "Good. Then you will obey your commander and keep his team safe." She looks at Gab, "if you have nothing else to say you both are dismissed."


“Yes, White Queen.” She stood up slowly and walked to Gab. “Would you mind taking me to hotel to rest? I must be ready for mission when it happens.”


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Aug 11, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> He just hung there laughing. "You really think I care about you? I dont give two shits shits about you. You could be Jesus, and I wouldn't care. Kill me and my blood is on your hands."
> 
> Sabrina nods to her. "Good. Then you will obey your commander and keep his team safe." She looks at Gab, "if you have nothing else to say you both are dismissed."



Saldana narrowed his eyes at the chef, and shoved him away from the table, putting his knife in his pocket. "You are hopeless." he said, sighing. "Come on, Miguel. This idiot doesn't have anything that can help us." _Well there goes that lead. _All he knew now was that Peter Niveus was here, but not where he went or who he was with.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Aug 11, 2019)

The tiger nodded and went back to the car eating what was left of his sandwich on the way. Inside the truck he pointed to Saldana and made a motion that made it look like he was holding a non existent fishing pole.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Aug 11, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> The tiger nodded and went back to the car eating what was left of his sandwich on the way. Inside the truck he pointed to Saldana and made a motion that made it look like he was holding a non existent fishing pole.



Saldana shrugged. "Honestly, no I don't have any leads." He told the tiger, dejected. But a thought occurred to him just then. _Rabbits have to sleep the same as anyone else. _He wondered where Peter Niveus was staying for the night in the city. It would have to be a little close by, he presumed. Seeing as it was by this Mom and Pop shop. "But I think I know a good place to start again." This city had a few hotels. Maybe if he camped outside of one, he'd spot any familiar rabbits.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Aug 11, 2019)

Miguel tapped his forehead and smirked. He drove to a nearby hotel and shut off the engine.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Aug 11, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> Miguel tapped his forehead and smirked. He drove to a nearby hotel and shut off the engine.



When they pulled up to the hotel, Saldana noticed the sun was going down rather fast. "That rabbit is probably settling down to eat dinner right about now..." He said. "I'll go inside and ask if anyone's seen him at the hotel. That way we won't have to waste time at the _wrong _hotel if he isn't staying here." Saldana said.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Aug 11, 2019)

The tiger pointed at himself then the ground and nodded. He sunk down into the driver seat to avoid light as to better blend in.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Aug 11, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> The tiger pointed at himself then the ground and nodded. He sunk down into the driver seat to avoid light as to better blend in.



Saldana opened the car door, and headed for the hotel. He walked up to the front desk, greeting the receptionist. "Hey, you wouldn't happen to have booked a rabbit named Peter Niveus today would you?" He asked her. The mouse shook her head, no.

"Sorry, I checked the logs, and It looks like we haven't had a Mr. Niveus around here at all." She said. Saldana id her good bye and headed back to the car.

"No luck, let's try another place." He told Miguel.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Aug 11, 2019)

He brought the vehicle to another location but this time got out to stretch his legs. Miguel pointed to an icecream parlor at the corner and made a walking motion with his fingures then raised an eyebrow.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Aug 11, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> He brought the vehicle to another location but this time got out to stretch his legs. Miguel pointed to an icecream parlor at the corner and made a walking motion with his fingures then raised an eyebrow.



Saldana spotted the ice cream vendor. "Sure you can get ice cream if you want. Though if this is the right place, then I may stay awhile." He told miguel. He got out of the car, and went into the hotel.

"Have you seen a white rabbit named Peter Niveus around? His eyes are red." He asked the receptionist.

"We haven't booked anyone named Peter Niveus before, but I think I have seen who you're looking for around town." she said. "I was out for lunch today when I saw a white rabbit go out to eat at a cute little diner across town. He might've had red eyes, but I wouldn't know. I wasn't close enough to see, sorry." 

Saldana told her goodnight, and went to the ice cream parlor with Miguel.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Aug 11, 2019)

Miguel sat at a table next to a window. Happily he drank a rootbeer float and swung his tail.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Aug 11, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> Miguel sat at a table next to a window. Happily he drank a rootbeer float and swung his tail.



Saldana spotted the Tiger sipping a rootbeer float. "This one wasn't it either. Lets head out to the next one, hopefully this one is it. If not, we can call it a night and head back to that Speakeasy." He told Miguel.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Aug 11, 2019)

Leaving what was left of his drink he hopped into the truck too make another stop.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Aug 11, 2019)

Saldana walked up to the receptionist of the hotel, this one seemingly fancier than the others. "Hey, have you booked a Peter Niveus tonight, by any chance?" He asked the receptionist. 

That hotel was a bust as well. Saldana walked back to the car, disappointed. "Come on, lets just head on back to the speakeasy." He told Miguel. "We can try looking other places tomorrow."


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Aug 11, 2019)

The moon rested high in the sky as the returned to the Hub. The tiger let out a yawn as he slinked out of the truck onto the parking lot pavement. Once the two creatures nade their way to the door Miguel pointed towards himself then Saldana then east.


----------



## Zenkiki (Aug 11, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> The moon rested high in the sky as the returned to the Hub. The tiger let out a yawn as he slinked out of the truck onto the parking lot pavement. Once the two creatures nade their way to the door Miguel pointed towards himself then Saldana then east.


A growl came from behind them as a tall blck wolf stood over behind them with a missing left cannine tooth stood over them. "Care to explain were you two were while the squad went out to raid another whitepaw patrol?" Fang smiles wildly at them.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Aug 11, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> He just hung there laughing. "You really think I care about you? I dont give two shits shits about you. You could be Jesus, and I wouldn't care. Kill me and my blood is on your hands."
> 
> Sabrina nods to her. "Good. Then you will obey your commander and keep his team safe." She looks at Gab, "if you have nothing else to say you both are dismissed."



Gabriello just sat quietly as he listened to the conversation, impressed with Sashenka's skills and expertise. He felt a little jealous that James get to have this beautiful sniper in his team, which made him inwardly sighed. When Sabrina addresses him, he shook his head and gave her a smile. "No, ma'am. We shall take our leave." He got up and lead Sashenka out of the office.



Captain TrashPanda said:


> “Yes, White Queen.” She stood up slowly and walked to Gab. “Would you mind taking me to hotel to rest? I must be ready for mission when it happens.”



He looked down at the white wolf and nod. "Of course. In fact, I think we all deserve a rest. Follow me." He walked out to the main lobby where the others are and walked over a deer, who is one of the workers from HQ. "Excuse me, sir. Where is the nearest hotel from here?"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Aug 11, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello just sat quietly as he listened to the conversation, impressed with Sashenka's skills and expertise. He felt a little jealous that James get to have this beautiful sniper in his team, which made him inwardly sighed. When Sabrina addresses him, he shook his head and gave her a smile. "No, ma'am. We shall take our leave." He got up and lead Sashenka out of the office.
> 
> 
> 
> He looked down at the white wolf and nod. "Of course. In fact, I think we all deserve a rest. Follow me." He walked out to the main lobby where the others are and walked over a deer, who is one of the workers from HQ. "Excuse me, sir. Where is the nearest hotel from here?"


Sashenka took her rifle and put it away and got the rest of her bags. She followed the lion out and stood behind him as he talked to the deer.

The cervine pointed down the street. "Two miles down that way. Big building, can't miss it sir."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Aug 11, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Sashenka took her rifle and put it away and got the rest of her bags. She followed the lion out and stood behind him as he talked to the deer.
> 
> The cervine pointed down the street. "Two miles down that way. Big building, can't miss it sir."



"Thank you." He replied to the deer and turns to Sashenka. "Alright, before we go, I need to round up the rest of my team. Wait here." He walked away to find everyone.  In a few minutes, he round up everyone in the lobby and started to speak. "Alright everyone. Even though today's mission was a bust, I still think we are getting close to find their real hideout. Peter, Jack, good job. Now, there is a hotel nearby so let's go check in and get some rest. I'll see all of you tomorrow. That is all." 

(@JackJackal , @GrimnCoyote , @Liseran Thistle, @pandepix  , @Captain TrashPanda , @Zenkiki)


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Aug 11, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> A growl came from behind them as a tall blck wolf stood over behind them with a missing left cannine tooth stood over them. "Care to explain were you two were while the squad went out to raid another whitepaw patrol?" Fang smiles wildly at them.



"We were out on our own mission. Harvey's orders." Saldana explained.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Aug 12, 2019)

"Yes sir", Akako said after acquiring fresh bandages for her wound, "anything should be better than sitting here".

______________________________________________________________________________________

Miguel gulped, he filled with dread as the greatest monster of MS23 looked down at him. He had never seen the boss in person until this point because of how low ranking he was in the mafia. But the stories the tiger has heard of Fang was enough to make a grown man sleep with a night light and check under the bed in fear of the wolf.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Aug 12, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> "Thank you." He replied to the deer and turns to Sashenka. "Alright, before we go, I need to round up the rest of my team. Wait here." He walked away to find everyone.  In a few minutes, he round up everyone in the lobby and started to speak. "Alright everyone. Even though today's mission was a bust, I still think we are getting close to find their real hideout. Peter, Jack, good job. Now, there is a hotel nearby so let's go check in and get some rest. I'll see all of you tomorrow. That is all."
> 
> (@JackJackal , @GrimnCoyote , @Liseran Thistle, @pandepix  , @Captain TrashPanda , @Zenkiki)


Sashenka nodded and leaned against the wall. She set her bags down and rubbed her face, praying in Russian and feeling the pressure now. She had basically been drafted by this White Queen to take down what she thought was the next Red Army. She took her rifle from the bag again and rubbed it with care, looking it over again and giving a small smile to herself while waiting for Gab.


----------



## pandepix (Aug 12, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Zachariah closed his briefcase quickly. "Well, that's about everything we need to go over in case of medical supplies. Any questions?" He asked Reggie.
> 
> @pandepix



"Nope!" he gulped. _I can do this...I can...do this...right?_



HopeTLioness said:


> "Thank you." He replied to the deer and turns to Sashenka. "Alright, before we go, I need to round up the rest of my team. Wait here." He walked away to find everyone.  In a few minutes, he round up everyone in the lobby and started to speak. "Alright everyone. Even though today's mission was a bust, I still think we are getting close to find their real hideout. Peter, Jack, good job. Now, there is a hotel nearby so let's go check in and get some rest. I'll see all of you tomorrow. That is all."
> 
> (@JackJackal , @GrimnCoyote , @Liseran Thistle, @pandepix  , @Captain TrashPanda , @Zenkiki)



Reggie shook his head in frustration. He had almost been looking forward to seeing some action today, but a good nights sleep sounded just as good. "I'm open to a roommate if anyone wants to share a room for the night," he said, nodding to Gab and making his way towards the hotel. It wasn't exactly nice, but it wasn't a dingy hole in the wall either. He got a room, took a quick shower, and flopped on the bed, wondering if he had made the right decision in leaving Chicago.


----------



## Zenkiki (Aug 12, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> "We were out on our own mission. Harvey's orders." Saldana explained.





GrimnCoyote said:


> "Yes sir", Akako said after acquiring fresh bandages for her wound, "anything should be better than sitting here".
> 
> ______________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> Miguel gulped, he filled with dread as the greatest monster of MS23 looked down at him. He had never seen the boss in person until this point because of how low ranking he was in the mafia. But the stories the tiger has heard of Fang was enough to make a grown man sleep with a night light and check under the bed in fear of the wolf.


Fang looks over the two and growls more. "Then you two should be priased for doing such a good job." He starts walking with the in each arm forcibly walking them with the aura of power behind him. He brings them to the head room, and shut the door. Inside the enitre blackpaw squad was there. A doberman stood with a foot on a chair as he used that leg's thigh to balance his knife as he shapens it. A bear was using a smaller female lynx as a benchpress bar. The girl was hissing at the bear. "Again!" He would bench press her, "again" A grey wolf with a white underbelly was there hands in his pockets keeeping to himself. Fang pets out a quick whistle and every stops immediately and came over to the desk. Fang pets the tiger boy. "It's time we play up close..." they all grin and start bumping shoulders getting excited for their next mission.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Aug 12, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Fang looks over the two and growls more. "Then you two should be priased for doing such a good job." He starts walking with the in each arm forcibly walking them with the aura of power behind him. He brings them to the head room, and shut the door. Inside the enitre blackpaw squad was there. A doberman stood with a foot on a chair as he used that leg's thigh to balance his knife as he shapens it. A bear was using a smaller female lynx as a benchpress bar. The girl was hissing at the bear. "Again!" He would bench press her, "again" A grey wolf with a white underbelly was there hands in his pockets keeeping to himself. Fang pets out a quick whistle and every stops immediately and came over to the desk. Fang pets the tiger boy. "It's time we play up close..." they all grin and start bumping shoulders getting excited for their next mission.



Saldana gritted his teeth as Fang dragged them away. He rubbed his arm, annoyed at the wolf and took a look around the room. Harvey walked up next to him, and nudged his shoulder. He looked down at Saldana questioningly, and Saldana just shook his head. They hadn't found anything searching for hotels, and he didn't quite know why yet. Though, judging from the way Fang dragged him and Miguel off he guessed he wouldn't be able to go and look for this rabbint tomorrow.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Aug 12, 2019)

"Oid hate tah be the poor smuck ata receivin end of dis asswupin", a short bat spoke with alchohol tainted breathe, "wonce we're done dare won't be a crime scene only a pile ofs red mush".

Miguel very much wanted to ask what was happening but knew he couldn't. Not because he couldn't speak but rather in fear of the group.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Aug 12, 2019)

pandepix said:


> "Nope!" he gulped. _I can do this...I can...do this...right?_
> 
> 
> 
> Reggie shook his head in frustration. He had almost been looking forward to seeing some action today, but a good nights sleep sounded just as good. "I'm open to a roommate if anyone wants to share a room for the night," he said, nodding to Gab and making his way towards the hotel. It wasn't exactly nice, but it wasn't a dingy hole in the wall either. He got a room, took a quick shower, and flopped on the bed, wondering if he had made the right decision in leaving Chicago.


 Zach chuckled. "Are you sure you've got this? You seem a little nervous."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Aug 12, 2019)

James woke up that morning bright and early, right as the sun rose on the capital city. He put on his best suit, a dark navy blue one with a white fedora he bought before they left Chicago. He got himself spiffy and nice before writing a note.
"Seph, I am heading to the War, State, and Navy Building. I will be back in a few hours, our flight to Phoenix is at 1430. Be packed by 1330. James."
He slipped the note under @Seph door as he headed out. He then caught a taxi from the hotel and took it to the old brick building that had the info James needed on Umbra.
James walked in and showed his military ID as he walked into the Army Records. He asked for help finding the file on one "Umbra Blackwell." (@Liseran Thistle ) A clerk went back and began searching. After about 30 minutes she came back with a file full of documents and reports. "Thank you miss," James said. He went into a small viewing room and locked the door. He opened up the file and began to read. What he saw horrified him...

Umbra had indeed been a doctor in the Great War. What he didn't know was he had taken enemy POWs and even innocent civilians and tortured them, testing his poisons on them. He had been caught red-pawed and was fixing to be charged with war crimes and be hung. However, a coded and very poorly written note, which took James a while to decypher, was from a man named Fenry. Apparently Umbra had bribed off the court marshall who knew about his atrocities, but the court dishonorably discharged him on much less serious charges. He then went out into society, specifically Blackwell County, Louisiana and had seemingly disappeared off the governments radar. His records ended there.

James wiped his face and couldn't believe what he read. "Dear God... that man deserves to be hung! He should not be alive... but he is a brother-in-arms through the Whitepaws. Not only that the feds won't find them, he's disappeared too long for them to pick up a trail." He put the file back together and walked out the room. He gave it back and muttered his thanks before leaving. He caught a taxi back to the hotel. He checked his watch and saw he had been there most of the day, as it was 1 o' clock when he returned.

He went back inside after coming back to the hotel. He went to his room, packed his things up, made sure he had plane tickets, and came out to the lobby. He sat and picked up a newspaper, reading the events of the past day. A young boy from the hotel offered him a cigar and a light. He took it and took a deep drag as he waited for Seph.


----------



## Seph (Aug 12, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James woke up that morning bright and early, right as the sun rose on the capital city. He put on his best suit, a dark navy blue one with a white fedora he bought before they left Chicago. He got himself spiffy and nice before writing a note.
> "Seph, I am heading to the War, State, and Navy Building. I will be back in a few hours, our flight to Phoenix is at 1430. Be packed by 1330. James."
> He slipped the note under @Seph door as he headed out. He then caught a taxi from the hotel and took it to the old brick building that had the info James needed on Umbra.
> James walked in and showed his military ID as he walked into the Army Records. He asked for help finding the file on one "Umbra Blackwell." (@Liseran Thistle ) A clerk went back and began searching. After about 30 minutes she came back with a file full of documents and reports. "Thank you miss," James said. He went into a small viewing room and locked the door. He opened up the file and began to read. What he saw horrified him...
> ...


Seph woke up to daylight coming in through his window. He sat up and rubbed the sleep out of his eyes before getting up. He saw a note under his door and picked it up. It was from James about when they were leaving. “1430...1330?” Seph asked himself. “What is he on about?” Seph asked himself. Seph took a moment to consider before just deciding to be back by noon. He walked out of his room and eventually out of the hotel. Seph walked down the street, not knowing what to do. 
Seph was walking along, minding his own business when a man approached him. 
“Excuse me sir, but I couldn’t help but notice that weapon in your pocket.” An obese ape in a too tight suit said. Seph reached into his pocket and felt his brass knuckles. He grunted in acknowledgement and nodded. The ape paused before speaking again. “Well, I was wondering if you would be interested in a new one.” The ape asked.
“I don’t even know you, and yet you want me to buy something?” Seph said, backing up a bit. 
“Wha...of course you don’t know me, you’re obviously new around here, and only folks with money can travel, so I figured you’re a man of taste.” The ape said. 
“Seems like you’re talking nonsense to me, but I’ll at least see what you’re talking about.” Seph said. 
A smile crossed the ape’s face as he beckoned for Seph to follow him into a dark alley. Seph shook his head as he followed, there was a large crate at the back of the alley. The ape pulled a smaller box out of the crate and opened it up. There was a gold plated set of brass knuckles, it had five diamonds placed on it and engravings surrounding them. 
“So, what do you say?” The ape asked, smiling.
“Damn...” Seph said as he put his hand on his chin and pondered it. “How much?” 
“Just 6000 sir.” The ape said, still smiling.
Seph sighed and brought out his money, a little while later Seph walked out. He went back to the hotel and saw James sitting in the lobby. He walked over to him and sat down next to him. “So, how’d your day go?” Seph asked.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Aug 12, 2019)

Seph said:


> Seph woke up to daylight coming in through his window. He sat up and rubbed the sleep out of his eyes before getting up. He saw a note under his door and picked it up. It was from James about when they were leaving. “1430...1330?” Seph asked himself. “What is he on about?” Seph asked himself. Seph took a moment to consider before just deciding to be back by noon. He walked out of his room and eventually out of the hotel. Seph walked down the street, not knowing what to do.
> Seph was walking along, minding his own business when a man approached him.
> “Excuse me sir, but I couldn’t help but notice that weapon in your pocket.” An obese ape in a too tight suit said. Seph reached into his pocket and felt his brass knuckles. He grunted in acknowledgement and nodded. The ape paused before speaking again. “Well, I was wondering if you would be interested in a new one.” The ape asked.
> “I don’t even know you, and yet you want me to buy something?” Seph said, backing up a bit.
> ...


James would look up and puff his cigar as he saw Seph come in. He would smile as he sat down. "It's been good... rather surprising to be honest." He finish off the cigar and put it in an ashtray. "Are you packed? we have a flight to catch in... an hour."


----------



## Seph (Aug 12, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James would look up and puff his cigar as he saw Seph come in. He would smile as he sat down. "It's been good... rather surprising to be honest." He finish off the cigar and put it in an ashtray. "Are you packed? we have a flight to catch in... an hour."


“Yeah, I didn’t really pack anything.” Seph said, not knowing if he should tell James about his purchase. “What happened at the state building?” Seph asked, deciding to wait.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Aug 12, 2019)

Seph said:


> “Yeah, I didn’t really pack anything.” Seph said, not knowing if he should tell James about his purchase. “What happened at the state building?” Seph asked, deciding to wait.


"Oh yea, I forgot about that." When he asked about the State building, a serious expression crossed his face. "We'll talk about that when we are secure." He stood up, grabbed his bags, and headed for the door. "Let's just get to the airport early. I want to get back to the rest of the family." He walked outside and flagged a taxi down and waited for Seph.


----------



## Seph (Aug 12, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> "Oh yea, I forgot about that." When he asked about the State building, a serious expression crossed his face. "We'll talk about that when we are secure." He stood up, grabbed his bags, and headed for the door. "Let's just get to the airport early. I want to get back to the rest of the family." He walked outside and flagged a taxi down and waited for Seph.


“Huh.” Seph said to himself as James walked away. Seph got up and followed him out. “After you.” Seph said as he motioned towards the taxi, wondering why James was acting strange.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Aug 12, 2019)

Seph said:


> “Huh.” Seph said to himself as James walked away. Seph got up and followed him out. “After you.” Seph said as he motioned towards the taxi, wondering why James was acting strange.


James climbed in and got the driver to go to Washington Airport. Once the taxi got there he led the way into the airport and to their gate. Once they called for them to board James led Seph to the plane and they got in their seats.

About 6 hours later, they landed in the scorching twilight heat of Phoenix. James got off and sighed. "Sheesh, hotter then the trenches out here." James led Seph to a taxi and had the driver take them to where Sabrina had told him their HQ would be. He got out and led Seph inside where he saw Gab standing in the lobby after he dismissed everyone. A warm smile crossed his face and he walked up, bags in arms. "Gabriello! Good to see you again!"


----------



## HopeTLioness (Aug 12, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James climbed in and got the driver to go to Washington Airport. Once the taxi got there he led the way into the airport and to their gate. Once they called for them to board James led Seph to the plane and they got in their seats.
> 
> About 6 hours later, they landed in the scorching twilight heat of Phoenix. James got off and sighed. "Sheesh, hotter then the trenches out here." James led Seph to a taxi and had the driver take them to where Sabrina had told him their HQ would be. He got out and led Seph inside where he saw Gab standing in the lobby after he dismissed everyone. A warm smile crossed his face and he walked up, bags in arms. "Gabriello! Good to see you again!"



After watching the group dismissed, his ears perked up when he heard a familiar voice. He turn to the source and smiles brightly to see James standing there with bags in his paws. "James!" He walked over and patted him on the back. "Good to see you, man! We're just turning in for the night. How was Washington DC?"


----------



## Seph (Aug 12, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James climbed in and got the driver to go to Washington Airport. Once the taxi got there he led the way into the airport and to their gate. Once they called for them to board James led Seph to the plane and they got in their seats.
> 
> About 6 hours later, they landed in the scorching twilight heat of Phoenix. James got off and sighed. "Sheesh, hotter then the trenches out here." James led Seph to a taxi and had the driver take them to where Sabrina had told him their HQ would be. He got out and led Seph inside where he saw Gab standing in the lobby after he dismissed everyone. A warm smile crossed his face and he walked up, bags in arms. "Gabriello! Good to see you again!"


Seph followed James inside the HQ, seeing Gabrielle. He waved at him, but decided to let the two of them speak. He had one hand in his pocket, gripping his new brass knuckles. “_6000, goddamn, maybe I made the wrong choice.” _Seph thought to himself as he stood around.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Aug 13, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> After watching the group dismissed, his ears perked up when he heard a familiar voice. He turn to the source and smiles brightly to see James standing there with bags in his paws. "James!" He walked over and patted him on the back. "Good to see you, man! We're just turning in for the night. How was Washington DC?"


“You know, it was alright. Got the info I needed, saw the sights, fun stuff. Missed y’all though, missed the missions and the family.” He smiled big and gave him a pat on the back. “Speaking of info, do you know where Sabrina is?”


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Aug 13, 2019)

Zach yawned loudly. Peter had went off to bed ages ago, and it was getting pretty late. As he walked down the hall, he spotted Umbra. The wolf held clear vials of what he assumed to be horrible poisons. 

"How come you always seem to disappear during the day?" Zach asked. 

Umbra shrugged. "I don't know, fox. I just don't find your company very welcoming." For once Zach noticed there wasn't a disturbing smile on his face. He thought that was strange, and almost asked what was up with him. Then he remembered who he was talking to, and figured Umbra wouldn't appreciate the worry.

"Well I'm off to bed. You should too, we probably have even more stuff to do tomorrow." He told him.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Aug 13, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> “You know, it was alright. Got the info I needed, saw the sights, fun stuff. Missed y’all though, missed the missions and the family.” He smiled big and gave him a pat on the back. “Speaking of info, do you know where Sabrina is?”



"She's in her office. I can show you the way." The feathered lion said and then he looked at @Seph . "Hey Seph! You look refreshed. Anyway,  you two follow me. " Gabriello lead the way yo Sabrina's office while chatting with them a bit. Once they made it to the office,  he knocked on the door. 

@Zenkiki


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Aug 13, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> "She's in her office. I can show you the way." The feathered lion said and then he looked at @Seph . "Hey Seph! You look refreshed. Anyway,  you two follow me. " Gabriello lead the way yo Sabrina's office while chatting with them a bit. Once they made it to the office,  he knocked on the door.
> 
> @Zenkiki


James would follow, tugging on his suit and adjusting his fedora. He left his bags by the door: all he had was his pistol under his jacket.


----------



## Zenkiki (Aug 13, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James would follow, tugging on his suit and adjusting his fedora. He left his bags by the door: all he had was his pistol under his jacket.





HopeTLioness said:


> "She's in her office. I can show you the way." The feathered lion said and then he looked at @Seph . "Hey Seph! You look refreshed. Anyway,  you two follow me. " Gabriello lead the way yo Sabrina's office while chatting with them a bit. Once they made it to the office,  he knocked on the door.
> 
> @Zenkiki


Sabrina was sketching on a spare map when the knock came and she sighs, "what is it now? I am a little busy. This better be important otherwise we will have some issues. If it is you Jason, knock it off."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Aug 13, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina was sketching on a spare map when the knock came and she sighs, "what is it now? I am a little busy. This better be important otherwise we will have some issues. If it is you Jason, knock it off."


James would open the door and peek in. “Hey White Queen. Just a heads up I’m back. I have some info on Umbra but if you’re super busy it can wait until later. And who’s Jason by the way?”


----------



## Zenkiki (Aug 13, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James would open the door and peek in. “Hey White Queen. Just a heads up I’m back. I have some info on Umbra but if you’re super busy it can wait until later. And who’s Jason by the way?”


Sabrina looked up at him and shook her head. "Doesn't matter who Jason is." She motions for him to come in as she needed his team to move. She motions for him to sit at the chair across from her and then looked to Gabriello. "Thank Gab, that will be all and tell Seph, that he is to ensure that I am not to be desturbed. He is to keep guard and keep any more... disruptions well away from my room, please." Then she looked back to James now that they were alone. "Does Umbra really matter now? Is it something that is going to change anything? He is useful enough. I got a box of gas from him to use here on your next mission."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Aug 13, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina looked up at him and shook her head. "Doesn't matter who Jason is." She motions for him to come in as she needed his team to move. She motions for him to sit at the chair across from her and then looked to Gabriello. "Thank Gab, that will be all and tell Seph, that he is to ensure that I am not to be desturbed. He is to keep guard and keep any more... disruptions well away from my room, please." Then she looked back to James now that they were alone. "Does Umbra really matter now? Is it something that is going to change anything? He is useful enough. I got a box of gas from him to use here on your next mission."



"Yes, ma'am. See you, James." He replied before closing the door.  He then looked to Seph and relay the info to him and then walked away. He went back to Sashenka, who was waiting patiently for him. "I'm terribly sorry for the wait. Let's go, shall we?"


----------



## Seph (Aug 13, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> "She's in her office. I can show you the way." The feathered lion said and then he looked at @Seph . "Hey Seph! You look refreshed. Anyway,  you two follow me. " Gabriello lead the way yo Sabrina's office while chatting with them a bit. Once they made it to the office,  he knocked on the door.
> 
> @Zenkiki


“Uh...thanks.” Seph said, not really knowing what he meant by that but it didn’t sound like an insult. They walked towards the boss’s office and James and Gabe went inside. Seph stood around outside, waiting for them to come back.


HopeTLioness said:


> "Yes, ma'am. See you, James." He replied before closing the door.  He then looked to Seph and relay the info to him and then walked away. He went back to Sashenka, who was waiting patiently for him. "I'm terribly sorry for the wait. Let's go, shall we?"


”Alright.” Seph said, as Gabe told him his job. He leaned against a wall nearby her room and kept. He figured that there shouldn’t be many people trying to get in her room and that it would be an easy job.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Aug 13, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina looked up at him and shook her head. "Doesn't matter who Jason is." She motions for him to come in as she needed his team to move. She motions for him to sit at the chair across from her and then looked to Gabriello. "Thank Gab, that will be all and tell Seph, that he is to ensure that I am not to be desturbed. He is to keep guard and keep any more... disruptions well away from my room, please." Then she looked back to James now that they were alone. "Does Umbra really matter now? Is it something that is going to change anything? He is useful enough. I got a box of gas from him to use here on your next mission."


James sat down in front of her desk and waited for her to address him. He popped his knuckled before speaking. "Well, records show he was indeed a doctor in the Great War, serving in France. I don't know if you'll care about what else I found because he's such an important asset," he said a bit dryly. "Umbra Blackwell shouldn't be alive. He was fixin' to be hung for war crimes on inhumane torturing and killing innocents. He bribed off the court marshall and was only dishonorably discharged, only to go to Louisiana and disappear from the government's eyes. So we have a war criminal makin' poisions and gas weapons. That's all I have, ma'am." He waited to see if she cared or if she'd blow him off.


HopeTLioness said:


> He went back to Sashenka, who was waiting patiently for him. "I'm terribly sorry for the wait. Let's go, shall we?"


Sashenka looked up from her rifle and nodded. "Yes, I would like that very much." She picked her bags up and followed Gab outside. "Who was the raccoon? He look, 'spiffy,' as American say."


----------



## Zenkiki (Aug 13, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James sat down in front of her desk and waited for her to address him. He popped his knuckled before speaking. "Well, records show he was indeed a doctor in the Great War, serving in France. I don't know if you'll care about what else I found because he's such an important asset," he said a bit dryly. "Umbra Blackwell shouldn't be alive. He was fixin' to be hung for war crimes on inhumane torturing and killing innocents. He bribed off the court marshall and was only dishonorably discharged, only to go to Louisiana and disappear from the government's eyes. So we have a war criminal makin' poisions and gas weapons. That's all I have, ma'am." He waited to see if she cared or if she'd blow him off.
> 
> Sashenka looked up from her rifle and nodded. "Yes, I would like that very much." She picked her bags up and followed Gab outside. "Who was the raccoon? He look, 'spiffy,' as American say."


Sabrina looks at him and was about to dismiss his claim, but she sighs and hears him out. "So what should I do? Kill him? If I do who will give us all these weapons to use? We need anything we can get especially with how low we are running right now. What I suggest, is he keep him until he is no longer needed, what do you say?"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Aug 13, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina looks at him and was about to dismiss his claim, but she sighs and hears him out. "So what should I do? Kill him? If I do who will give us all these weapons to use? We need anything we can get especially with how low we are running right now. What I suggest, is he keep him until he is no longer needed, what do you say?"


"Sounds like a good idea to me. I won't lie, those chemicals are very useful. We do need them for now." He shook his head and waited for her to dismiss him so he could find a hotel downtown.


----------



## Zenkiki (Aug 13, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> "Sounds like a good idea to me. I won't lie, those chemicals are very useful. We do need them for now." He shook his head and waited for her to dismiss him so he could find a hotel downtown.


She points to her map. "Are you ready to hear you assignment for tomorrow or you want to wait?"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Aug 13, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> She points to her map. "Are you ready to hear you assignment for tomorrow or you want to wait?"


He would flinch to get up but when he heard that he stopped. "...Brief me now if you don't mind, I'll draw up battle plans tonight."


----------



## Zenkiki (Aug 13, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> He would flinch to get up but when he heard that he stopped. "...Brief me now if you don't mind, I'll draw up battle plans tonight."


She nods and points at a hardware store in the downtown area. "I need you to clear this place of civilians and then take out or convince the manager to align with us. He has equipment we can use to build up our base here and then our future bases. Then after getting a steady supply from there, I need you to clear out a bigger place for us to set up shop." She points to an apartment building. "Here... 6 rooms per floor 5 floors. The scouts have deemed it likely abandoned, but they didnt check it out because they were being hunted."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Aug 13, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> She nods and points at a hardware store in the downtown area. "I need you to clear this place of civilians and then take out or convince the manager to align with us. He has equipment we can use to build up our base here and then our future bases. Then after getting a steady supply from there, I need you to clear out a bigger place for us to set up shop." She points to an apartment building. "Here... 6 rooms per floor 5 floors. The scouts have deemed it likely abandoned, but they didnt check it out because they were being hunted."


James would nod and look back up at her once she was done. "When you say clear out, you just want me to scare them out and away or go on a murder spree? Other then that I understand our assignment." James would ask to clarify, even though he was pretty sure it was the former.


----------



## Zenkiki (Aug 13, 2019)

"Dont kill civilians unless you have too, it draws too much unwanted attention. If they are being trouble or you think one is a part of MS23 but arent sure, bring them here so I can deal with them rather than get the cops on you. Kill any MS23 members you see though."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Aug 13, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Sashenka looked up from her rifle and nodded. "Yes, I would like that very much." She picked her bags up and followed Gab outside. "Who was the raccoon? He look, 'spiffy,' as American say."



Gabriello walked with her outside. When she asked about James, he smiled. "Oh, him? That's Commander James Jackson. He will be your squad leader for the mission tomorrow." He explained as he walked up to the car and opened the door for her.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Aug 13, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> "Dont kill civilians unless you have too, it draws too much unwanted attention. If they are being trouble or you think one is a part of MS23 but arent sure, bring them here so I can deal with them rather than get the cops on you. Kill any MS23 members you see though."


"Will do. I will draw up plans and brief them tomorrow morning. We will head out early, probably around 0900." He would tug on his coat a bit and shrug his shoulders. "Anything else ma'am?"


----------



## Zenkiki (Aug 13, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> "Will do. I will draw up plans and brief them tomorrow morning. We will head out early, probably around 0900." He would tug on his coat a bit and shrug his shoulders. "Anything else ma'am?"


She shakes her head. "Nope, you are dismissed." And then she went back to her map and her head tilts seeing something and as James opened the door he could hear a small giggle from behing him. "Finally..." and then she starts to scribble stuff down in her journal.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Aug 13, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello walked with her outside. When she asked about James, he smiled. "Oh, him? That's Commander James Jackson. He will be your squad leader for the mission tomorrow." He explained as he walked up to the car and opened the door for her.


Sashenka would nod and give a satisfied smile. "He seem like good man, strong leader. He had a soldier aura, he know what he doing. Like you, мистер (Mr.) Gabriello." She would get in the back of the cab and sigh, looking out at the desert and wondering when their first mission was.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Aug 13, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> She shakes her head. "Nope, you are dismissed." And then she went back to her map and her head tilts seeing something and as James opened the door he could hear a small giggle from behind him. "Finally..." and then she starts to scribble stuff down in her journal.


James would get up and head outside. He heard a giggle and he thought he was hearing things. He shut the door and stood there for about five seconds thinking to himself.
_"I did not just hear my boss and a feline who I'm pretty sure has no soul just giggle... did I? Was she laughing at me?" _He'd think a bit more before sighing and getting his bags from the front lobby. He walked outside into the hot evening air and flagged a taxi down. He went to the hotel he had seen on the way in and got himself a room, setting his stuff inside and getting some paper. He began planning their assault on the hardware store, thinking he would just force his way in with his team. A four fur kill squad, clearing the building...


----------



## HopeTLioness (Aug 13, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Sashenka would nod and give a satisfied smile. "He seem like good man, strong leader. He had a soldier aura, he know what he doing. Like you, мистер (Mr.) Gabriello." She would get in the back of the cab and sigh, looking out at the desert and wondering when their first mission was.



Gabriello chuckled as he got in the car with her and the car started to drive off to the hotel. "Funny that you mention that. James was in the American Army as a Captain. So yeah, he's pretty tough. As for me, I'm not really a soldier. I was mostly a gun for hire."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Aug 13, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello chuckled as he got in the car with her and the car started to drive off to the hotel. "Funny that you mention that. James was in the American Army as a Captain. So yeah, he's pretty tough. As for me, I'm not really a soldier. I was mostly a gun for hire."


"He army man? Wow... he seemed tough but I would never guess he was soldier. You do not seem tough... but you are confident. From the last hour, I know you know who you are. Very in-spir-a-tion-al." Sashenka did her best to say that last word, fumbling over it a bit. She looked out the window and sighed, already missing the cold and the blizzards of North Dakota.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Aug 13, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> "He army man? Wow... he seemed tough but I would never guess he was soldier. You do not seem tough... but you are confident. From the last hour, I know you know who you are. Very in-spir-a-tion-al." Sashenka did her best to say that last word, fumbling over it a bit. She looked out the window and sighed, already missing the cold and the blizzards of North Dakota.



Gabriello couldn't help but smiled at her. "Thank you."

They soon arrived at the hotel and Gabriello got a room for Sashenka, and one for himself. He gave her the keys and wished her goodnight. He went up to his room, placed his bags to the side, and hopped in the shower. Once he was out, he sat down on the bed and sighed, hoping that he would get cooled off after taking a shower. He wasn't quite tired yet, so he decided to pick up the phone and call Hope.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Back home in Chicago, at the Paw's Delight Diner, Hope was serving a customer their meal when the phone goes off. She hurried over to the phone and picked up. "Paw's Delight Diner, this is Hope. How may I help you?"

Gabriello grinned on the other end and said, "Well, that depends. Do you have something that can satisfy a lion who miss a certain lioness?"

Hope makes a big grin as she replied, "Hmmm. No, we don't have anything like that, sir."

Gabriello pouted. "Well that's a shame."

Hope giggled. "Hey Gab. You made it to Arizona just fine?"

"Yes, I have. It's very hot here, though. I wouldn't suggest coming here unless you are a reptile."

"Yeah, I figured. So how was your day?"

"It was not good. Things didn't go smoothly, so we need to look somewhere else."

"Aww, that's ashame. I hope things will work out for you."

"Same here. How are you doing?"

"I'm hanging in here. My friend and co-worker, Tori spranged her ankle the other day, so she's out for a few days. However, we did get a new Bust-boy and I'm training him to be a waiter. He's really nice, and he's a hard-worker. I think Benny may end up liking him."

On cue, Benjamin comes from the back and yells at Paul. "PAUL! Hurry up and clean those booths! Once you're done, do the dishes and sweep the floor! NOW GET TO WORK!" He huffs and then looks over at the lioness. "Hope, you better not be slackin' off on the job! Finish your call and GET TO WORK!" he yelled and then goes to the back to yell at Noah and cook. Hope just rolled her eyes. "Anyways, I better get back to work. It was nice talking to you." Gabriello smiled on his end. "Same here. I'll call you later. Goodnight, Hope."

"Goodnight, Gabriello."

The two lions hung up from their call. Hope went back to work at the diner, while Gabriello went to bed and drifted off to sleep.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Aug 14, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello couldn't help but smiled at her. "Thank you."
> 
> They soon arrived at the hotel and Gabriello got a room for Sashenka, and one for himself. He gave her the keys and wished her goodnight.


Sashenka smiled at him when they arrived and gave him a small bow. She took the keys and went to her room, placing her bags down and taking an ice cold shower. She climbed into the bed and fell asleep, thinking about what she had gotten herself into.


HopeTLioness said:


> Back home in Chicago, at the Paw's Delight Diner, Hope was serving a customer their meal when the phone goes off. She hurried over to the phone and picked up. "Paw's Delight Diner, this is Hope. How may I help you?"
> 
> Gabriello grinned on the other end and said, "Well, that depends. Do you have something that can satisfy a lion who miss a certain lioness?"
> 
> ...


Paul had been working like a machine all day and into the night, doing his job and pulling Tori's weight while she was at James' house resting. He had waited tables and been washing dishes and busing since sunrise. He saw Hope answer the phone but he brushed it off. He heard her mention him and he looked up and smiled at her. Benny then proceeded to yell at him and he went back to work. "Yessir..." He sighed and was ready to go home and see Tori. _"I hope she's all good... she's been resting all day yesterday and today... I miss her..."_


----------



## HopeTLioness (Aug 14, 2019)

The next morning, it was as hot as ever when Gabriello woke up drenched in his sweat and feathers. He groaned and sat up in bed and wiped his brow with the back of his paw. "Uugh...its too hot. Did I forget to turn on the A/C?" He stood up and stretched; yawning and scratching the back of his feathered mane. After an hour of cleaning and making up his bed, taken a shower, and getting dressed, he went downstairs to have breakfast in the main lobby/cafe. He sat at a table and placed his order to the waiter. As he waited on his food, he took out his sketchbook to draw while sipping his coffee.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Aug 14, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> The next morning, it was as hot as ever when Gabriello woke up drenched in his sweat and feathers. He groaned and sat up in bed and wiped his brow with the back of his paw. "Uugh...its too hot. Did I forget to turn on the A/C?" He stood up and stretched; yawning and scratching the back of his feathered mane. After an hour of cleaning and making up his bed, taken a shower, and getting dressed, he went downstairs to have breakfast in the main lobby/cafe. He sat at a table and placed his order to the waiter. As he waited on his food, he took out his sketchbook to draw while sipping his coffee.


James woke up the next morning, sweating profusely. "God... hotter then the damn trenches in this hell of a state." He got up and groaned before showering and putting his soldier's uniform on. He grabbed his machine gun in its bag and ammo and headed downstairs. He saw Gab sitting there sketching and smiled. "Morning Gab. How are you? Have you seen Jack? This is the only hotel in this area, I'd assume he'd be staying here."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Aug 14, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James woke up the next morning, sweating profusely. "God... hotter then the damn trenches in this hell of a state." He got up and groaned before showering and putting his soldier's uniform on. He grabbed his machine gun in its bag and ammo and headed downstairs. He saw Gab sitting there sketching and smiled. "Morning Gab. How are you? Have you seen Jack? This is the only hotel in this area, I'd assume he'd be staying here."



Gabriello looked up from his sketchbook and smiled at the raccoon. "Morning, James. No, I haven't seen him yet, but if he is here, he's probably still in bed."


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Meanwhile in the same hotel, Jack is seen sleeping in his bed snoring loudly. Jax, whose laying in the second bed, is sitting up in his bed, covered in sweat and his left eye twitching from annoyance. After another snore from the younger jackal, the older jackal grabs a pillow and throws it at him. "Jack, wake the hell up!" The pillow plopped on top of Jack's head, in which he let up a groan. "Jack, get up! You have a mission today. Hopefully, this should be better than yesterday. " said Jax. "Yeah, yeah." Jack replied while yawning. In forty minutes,  Jack took a shower, got dressed, and headed downstairs to get breakfast for his brother and himself. He waited in line to order, not noticing James and Gab at a table. 

(@Captain TrashPanda )


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Aug 14, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello looked up from his sketchbook and smiled at the raccoon. "Morning, James. No, I haven't seen him yet, but if he is here, he's probably still in bed."
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ...


"Wouldn't be surprised. It's Jack after all." He'd laugh a bit as he waited for Jack to come down. He saw him in line and waved at him to come over.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Sashenka woke up in her room dripping in sweat. She sat up and swore in russian as she got ready for the day, getting an ice shower and putting on her russian sniper uniform. She pulled the hood off and rolled the sleeves up, panting and drinking water constantly as she made her way downstairs. She saw James and Gab sitting together with James trying to flag someone down. She silently came in and sat beside them, Gab not noticing her. She then spoke in an upbeat tone. "Good Morning Gabriello. How you?"


----------



## HopeTLioness (Aug 14, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> "Wouldn't be surprised. It's Jack after all." He'd laugh a bit as he waited for Jack to come down. He saw him in line and waved at him to come over.
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Sashenka woke up in her room dripping in sweat. She sat up and swore in russian as she got ready for the day, getting an ice shower and putting on her russian sniper uniform. She pulled the hood off and rolled the sleeves up, panting and drinking water constantly as she made her way downstairs. She saw James and Gab sitting together with James trying to flag someone down. She silently came in and sat beside them, Gab not noticing her. She then spoke in an upbeat tone. "Good Morning Gabriello. How you?"



When Sashenka spoke, he jumped in alarm as looked at her. "Oh! Uh, good morning,  Miss. Volkov. Did you sleep well?"

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Jack was next in line and placed his order. As he waited, he happened to scan the area when he sees James waving at him from a table. He smiled and waved back. Once he got his order, he walked over to the table. "Morning,  guys! What's up?"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Aug 14, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> When Sashenka spoke, he jumped in alarm as looked at her. "Oh! Uh, good morning,  Miss. Volvo. Did you sleep well?"
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Jack was next in line and placed his order. As he waited, he happened to scan the area when he sees James waving at him from a table. He smiled and waved back. Once he got his order, he walked over to the table. "Morning,  guys! What's up?"


Sashenka slightly laughed when Gab jumped. "Meh, bed was good but way too hot... this must be what hell feel like."

James smiled as Jack walked over. "It's mission day my man! C'mon, eat up, we have to go. We're fixin to stage a robbery then clear out the building. Fun shit." He would look to the wolf and smile. "I assume you are the new recruit? I'm Captain James Jackson, head of Whitepaw Squad Alpha."
Sashenka nodded and shook his paw. "Sashenka Volkov, pleasure to meet."

James would look to Jack and Sashenka as he finshed eating. "Ms. Volkov, I heard you are our sniper. Please get your weapon, I will have you placed on a neighboring rooftop. Jack, you and me will breech and clear. I'll explain more when we get there. Get your things, quickly."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Aug 15, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Sashenka slightly laughed when Gab jumped. "Meh, bed was good but way too hot... this must be what hell feel like."
> 
> James smiled as Jack walked over. "It's mission day my man! C'mon, eat up, we have to go. We're fixin to stage a robbery then clear out the building. Fun shit." He would look to the wolf and smile. "I assume you are the new recruit? I'm Captain James Jackson, head of Whitepaw Squad Alpha."
> Sashenka nodded and shook his paw. "Sashenka Volkov, pleasure to meet."
> ...



Jack nod to him. "Yes sir. I'll be down as soon as I'm done eating. See ya soon." He walked away and head up back to his room to have breakfast with his brother.

Gabriello sighed. "Yeah, it's way too hot here." He then sit back and eat his meal as he lets James and Sashenka talk. Once he was finished, he wiped his muzzle with a napkin. "Mmm, that was good. Now, I better round up the others so I can train then while you guys do your mission." He stood up and left a bill on the table. "Good luck on your mission, you two. See you." He waves as he left to see if he could find any members of the Whitepaw mafia.

(@Liseran Thistle , @pandepix , @GrimnCoyote )


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Aug 15, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Jack nod to him. "Yes sir. I'll be down as soon as I'm done eating. See ya soon." He walked away and head up back to his room to have breakfast with his brother.
> 
> Gabriello sighed. "Yeah, it's way too hot here." He then sit back and eat his meal as he lets James and Sashenka talk. Once he was finished, he wiped his muzzle with a napkin. "Mmm, that was good. Now, I better round up the others so I can train then while you guys do your mission." He stood up and left a bill on the table. "Good luck on your mission, you two. See you." He waves as he left to see if he could find any members of the Whitepaw mafia.
> 
> (@Liseran Thistle , @pandepix , @GrimnCoyote )


“Thank you Gab... we will do fine.” He gave a smile as he left and he waited for Jack to return. 

Sashenka nodded and stood up. “Yes, капитан (Captain) Jackson.” She walked with purpose back to her room and grabbed the bag with her rifle, scope, and ammo. She returned very fast with it and sat back down. The pair got light breakfast while they waited for Jack to come back down. They struck a conversation about where they served in the war while they waited for the jackal.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Aug 15, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> “Thank you Gab... we will do fine.” He gave a smile as he left and he waited for Jack to return.
> 
> Sashenka nodded and stood up. “Yes, капитан (Captain) Jackson.” She walked with purpose back to her room and grabbed the bag with her rifle, scope, and ammo. She returned very fast with it and sat back down. The pair got light breakfast while they waited for Jack to come back down. They struck a conversation about where they served in the war while they waited for the jackal.



Thirty minutes later, Jack came back down and head back to the table where James and Sashenka is waiting for him. He sat in Gab's chair and grasps his paws together. "Okay, boss. I'm back. So what's up? And who's she?"


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Aug 15, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Jack nod to him. "Yes sir. I'll be down as soon as I'm done eating. See ya soon." He walked away and head up back to his room to have breakfast with his brother.
> 
> Gabriello sighed. "Yeah, it's way too hot here." He then sit back and eat his meal as he lets James and Sashenka talk. Once he was finished, he wiped his muzzle with a napkin. "Mmm, that was good. Now, I better round up the others so I can train then while you guys do your mission." He stood up and left a bill on the table. "Good luck on your mission, you two. See you." He waves as he left to see if he could find any members of the Whitepaw mafia.
> 
> (@Liseran Thistle , @pandepix , @GrimnCoyote )



Umbra hadn't slept well that night. He was up all night, reading over anything he could find on Hibiscus, and nothing was coming to him. He decided he'd wake up early to get himself some breakfast, in an effort to get himself back into the swing of things. "Good morning, everyone." He greeted. "Am I the only one whose up yet?" he asked Gab.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Aug 15, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Thirty minutes later, Jack came back down and head back to the table where James and Sashenka is waiting for him. He sat in Gab's chair and grasps his paws together. "Okay, boss. I'm back. So what's up? And who's she?"


Sashenka gave him a rather nerve rattling look and turned to face him, not giving James a chance to answer. 
“I am Sashenka Volkov, coyote. I will be on roof making sure no one kill you.”

James would try and speak but he was cut off. He sighed and shook his head. “Ladies, ladies, keep it professional. We have a job to do. Jack, we’re staging a robbery in this big ass hardware store. We’re to clear the civilians, then either sway the manager to our side or neutralize him. After that, me and you will climb the six floors and clear all the rooms, eliminating all threats. Do I make myself clear on our objectives?”

Sashenka would nod and speak in a cold, icy tone. “Yes, I stand on roof and shoot bad guy.”

James would nod and smile. “In a nutshell, yes. Let’s go then. Jack you have pistols and knives, yea?”


----------



## HopeTLioness (Aug 16, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Umbra hadn't slept well that night. He was up all night, reading over anything he could find on Hibiscus, and nothing was coming to him. He decided he'd wake up early to get himself some breakfast, in an effort to get himself back into the swing of things. "Good morning, everyone." He greeted. "Am I the only one whose up yet?" he asked Gab.



Gabriello was heading to the main lobby when he almost ran into Umbra and stopped. He slowly nod to him and replied, "Morning. Well, So far it's me, James, Jack, and our new recruit, Sashenka. They're about to head out on a mission, while I'm gathering everyone else for training. Would you like to join the training session?




Captain TrashPanda said:


> Sashenka gave him a rather nerve rattling look and turned to face him, not giving James a chance to answer.
> “I am Sashenka Volkov, coyote. I will be on roof making sure no one kill you.”
> 
> James would try and speak but he was cut off. He sighed and shook his head. “Ladies, ladies, keep it professional. We have a job to do. Jack, we’re staging a robbery in this big ass hardware store. We’re to clear the civilians, then either sway the manager to our side or neutralize him. After that, me and you will climb the six floors and clear all the rooms, eliminating all threats. Do I make myself clear on our objectives?”
> ...



Jack looked back at the female wolf. "Jack. And it's 'jackal', lady." He then looked back at James once he spoke about the mission. Once he finished explaining, he nod to him. "No problem. And you know I don't go anywhere without my knives and pistols, so I'm good on that."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Aug 16, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Jack looked back at the female wolf. "Jack. And it's 'jackal', lady." He then looked back at James once he spoke about the mission. Once he finished explaining, he nod to him. "No problem. And you know I don't go anywhere without my knives and pistols, so I'm good on that."


“Let’s move.”
James would stand up and carry the bag with his machine gun outside. Sashenka would follow as James flagged down a taxi. Once everyone climbed in he spoke to the driver. “Military surplus store, double time please.”
The driver booked it there and stopped in front of the small brick building. James got out and asked the drivers to wait as he went inside.
He came out about five minutes later with a gas mask for a jackal. He gave it to Jack before pulling his own out. “Identity stays a secret behind those glass eyeholes... that’s what we need.” He’d then speak to the driver again.
“Take us to Harbaugh and Sons Hardware.”
The driver sped through Phoenix until he pulled up in front of a large building. It had a sign with the place’s name but it was a very tall building. Just like Sabrina said, six stories. James looked across the street and saw an apartment building with fire escapes leading up to the roof. He looked to Sashenka and pointed to it.
“Alrighty Sash, can I call ya Sash? Anyways, I need you to scale the fire escapes until you’ve hit the roof. We have intel all persons above the first two floors are MS, so if you see anyone you are weapons free.”

Sashenka nodded and listened. “Yes sir. I will do as you say.” She then turned and began scaling the fire escape ladders climbing up with her gun until she got on the roof about five minutes later. She pulled her gun out, attached her 4x scope, and began to scout the building.

James pulled his gas mask out and put it on before pulling the machine gun out, racking it, swinging it onto his back, and drawing his .45 pistol. “Mask on. Are you ready Jack? You'll get the civilians outside while I intimidate the staff. Do not fire unless fired upon on the store floor. We want as little innocent bloodshed as possible.”


----------



## Zenkiki (Aug 16, 2019)

The store on the bottom floor had a decent size room with racks upon racks of hardware equipment. The store room was a 30x40 foot room with walkways in the aisles about 4 feet wide, just enough for two people to walk comfortably side by side. Inside was a few men looking at various things for their home improvement. There was a young man working on stocking the aisle right in front of the door to the outside, putting up a stack of wood 2x4s. The bear was working happily, just getting the work done. At the counter the boy's sister worked and was checking out another customer. There was adoor that lead to the stairs up. 


The building Sash was on was able to look into the windows of all of the upper three story rooms, but  the angle made it hard to see inside the rooms of the bottom two floors plus the store floor.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Aug 16, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> The store on the bottom floor had a decent size room with racks upon racks of hardware equipment. The store room was a 30x40 foot room with walkways in the aisles about 4 feet wide, just enough for two people to walk comfortably side by side. Inside was a few men looking at various things for their home improvement. There was a young man working on stocking the aisle right in front of the door to the outside, putting up a stack of wood 2x4s. The bear was working happily, just getting the work done. At the counter the boy's sister worked and was checking out another customer. There was a door that lead to the stairs up.
> 
> 
> The building Sash was on was able to look into the windows of all of the upper three story rooms, but  the angle made it hard to see inside the rooms of the bottom two floors plus the store floor.


Once James made sure Jack knew his job, he donned his gas mask with his gun drawn and walked in with Jack. He pointed it at the girl who was working the register and started hollering like a wild redneck.
"THIS HERE'S A ROBBERY!! ANYONE CALLS THE COPS AND YALL GONNA GET SHOT!!" He looked to the young man and pointed his pistol at him.
"YOU THERE! I WANNA SEE THE GAWDDAMN MANAGER RIGHT NOW!!"

Meanwhile, Sashenka noticed that she had a good view of the top three floors but the bottom three were very hard to see. She could see at least two enemies on each floor she could see. She took aim at the third floor, holding her breath and waiting to put a round through the hyena's hed until she heard gunfire.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Aug 16, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> “Let’s move.”
> James would stand up and carry the bag with his machine gun outside. Sashenka would follow as James flagged down a taxi. Once everyone climbed in he spoke to the driver. “Military surplus store, double time please.”
> The driver booked it there and stopped in front of the small brick building. James got out and asked the drivers to wait as he went inside.
> He came out about five minutes later with a gas mask for a jackal. He gave it to Jack before pulling his own out. “Identity stays a secret behind those glass eyeholes... that’s what we need.” He’d then speak to the driver again.
> ...



Jack followed and got in the cab with them. He looked out of the window throughout the drive, even when they stopped to a store where James got a gas mask for him. He looks at the raccoon when he got in and gave him the mask, which he took and thanked him. Once they made it to their targeted building and James went over the plan, the jackal grinned and nodded to his commander. "I'm ready to go. Let's do this!" He put on the gas mask and got out of the cab. He walked side by side with James and entered the building.



Captain TrashPanda said:


> Once James made sure Jack knew his job, he donned his gas mask with his gun drawn and walked in with Jack. He pointed it at the girl who was working the register and started hollering like a wild redneck.
> "THIS HERE'S A ROBBERY!! ANYONE CALLS THE COPS AND YALL GONNA GET SHOT!!" He looked to the young man and pointed his pistol at him.
> "YOU THERE! I WANNA SEE THE GAWDDAMN MANAGER RIGHT NOW!!"
> 
> Meanwhile, Sashenka noticed that she had a good view of the top three floors but the bottom three were very hard to see. She could see at least two enemies on each floor she could see. She took aim at the third floor, holding her breath and waiting to put a round through the hyena's hed until she heard gunfire.



As James started yelling, Jack pulled out his pistols and aimed them at the customers. "YOU HEARD HIM! DON'T PLAY THE HERO AND DO AS HE SAYS! EVERYONE GET DOWN RIGHT NOW!" He walked over to them and made sure they got on the ground. "DOWN, NOW! ALSO, EMPTY OUT ALL OF YOUR POCKETS!!!"


----------



## Zenkiki (Aug 16, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Jack followed and got in the cab with them. He looked out of the window throughout the drive, even when they stopped to a store where James got a gas mask for him. He looks at the raccoon when he got in and gave him the mask, which he took and thanked him. Once they made it to their targeted building and James went over the plan, the jackal grinned and nodded to his commander. "I'm ready to go. Let's do this!" He put on the gas mask and got out of the cab. He walked side by side with James and entered the building.
> 
> 
> 
> As James started yelling, Jack pulled out his pistols and aimed them at the customers. "YOU HEARD HIM! DON'T PLAY THE HERO AND DO AS HE SAYS! EVERYONE GET DOWN RIGHT NOW!" He walked over to them and made sure they got on the ground. "DOWN, NOW! ALSO, EMPTY OUT ALL OF YOUR POCKETS!!!"





Captain TrashPanda said:


> Once James made sure Jack knew his job, he donned his gas mask with his gun drawn and walked in with Jack. He pointed it at the girl who was working the register and started hollering like a wild redneck.
> "THIS HERE'S A ROBBERY!! ANYONE CALLS THE COPS AND YALL GONNA GET SHOT!!" He looked to the young man and pointed his pistol at him.
> "YOU THERE! I WANNA SEE THE GAWDDAMN MANAGER RIGHT NOW!!"
> 
> Meanwhile, Sashenka noticed that she had a good view of the top three floors but the bottom three were very hard to see. She could see at least two enemies on each floor she could see. She took aim at the third floor, holding her breath and waiting to put a round through the hyena's hed until she heard gunfire.


The people inside look around at the two idiots coming into the store robbing it and they start to move to lay down, and the son left the room when James told him to and ran off to the back door, to head up stairs.

The rest of the people hide or obey. The men upstairs are running a bit hearing the yelling from down below. The son runs up to the hyena Sash was looking at and then he stood up to walk downstairs


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Aug 16, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> The people inside look around at the two idiots coming into the store robbing it and they start to move to lay down, and the son left the room when James told him to and ran off to the back door, to head up stairs.
> 
> The rest of the people hide or obey. The men upstairs are running a bit hearing the yelling from down below. The son runs up to the hyena Sash was looking at and then he stood up to walk downstairs


Sash held her fire as she saw the hyena walk away. She now targeted a wolf farther back in the building, putting the scope right on his chest.

James pointed his pistol at the approaching hyena. “Hands up! Where I can see them!” He then stepped a bit closer and put the pistol on his chest as he raised his paws. “I want you to listen, and listen very carefully. We’re taking over your store for a better cause. We know that there the cartel MS23 is running rampant here in Phoenix. You have the option to give it to us peacefully and live, then be taken back for questioning. Or, you can resist, and I’ll put a .45 through your chest in front of these people and kill the cartel upstairs. The choice is yours. Live or die?” James made sure the hyena looked him in the eyes, the glass eye covers and the rhythmic hiss of his breathing working (hopefully) an intimidation factor.


----------



## Zenkiki (Aug 16, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Sash held her fire as she saw the hyena walk away. She now targeted a wolf farther back in the building, putting the scope right on his chest.
> 
> James pointed his pistol at the approaching hyena. “Hands up! Where I can see them!” He then stepped a bit closer and put the pistol on his chest as he raised his paws. “I want you to listen, and listen very carefully. We’re taking over your store for a better cause. We know that there the cartel MS23 is running rampant here in Phoenix. You have the option to give it to us peacefully and live, then be taken back for questioning. Or, you can resist, and I’ll put a .45 through your chest in front of these people and kill the cartel upstairs. The choice is yours. Live or die?” James made sure the hyena looked him in the eyes, the glass eye covers and the rhythmic hiss of his breathing working (hopefully) an intimidation factor.


The hyena lets out a small laugh seeing this scene. The racoon having his gun aimed at him only made him turn to his laughs more. "Taking things without consent... doesn't that sound like robbery? Well you know what happens to theives?" He reached up in a form of showing his empty hands. "We kill them, but I will play along for now." He smiles at the racoon. Then he spoke in another language to his kids, he got a small nod confirming what he was doing. "You taking from the innocent sure isnt right, once the cops find you you'll be jailed for many years."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Aug 16, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> The hyena lets out a small laugh seeing this scene. The racoon having his gun aimed at him only made him turn to his laughs more. "Taking things without consent... doesn't that sound like robbery? Well you know what happens to theives?" He reached up in a form of showing his empty hands. "We kill them, but I will play along for now." He smiles at the racoon. Then he spoke in another language to his kids, he got a small nod confirming what he was doing. "You taking from the innocent sure isnt right, once the cops find you you'll be jailed for many years."


James stood in silence for a bit, then made an executive decision. He holstered his gun slowly, nodding and acting like he was going to speak. Once he had a free paw, he pulled his trench knife out and in one full swipe he slit the hyena’s throat open. He watched the body fall to the floor and he sighed.
“Meh, boring conversation anyways. Jack, find some zip ties and tie the kids up. Cuff ‘em and put them in a corner, I’m not killin’ kids off the bat.” He then looked to the two men who were laying on the floor. “You tell a soul what happened in here and I will find you and turn you into rugs for my house. You better be here when I’m back” He moved to the door upstairs and waited for Jack to do what he said. He holstered his pistol and brought his machine gun around, ready to wage war.
“This is it...  three on twenty... this is the fight of our lives...”

Sash still waited, seeing more movement in the building however. She decided that she would give him a few more seconds before opening fire. She still had a target in her scope.
“Hmm... what scare me is if we fire, will police come? We could be in much trouble...”


----------



## Zenkiki (Aug 16, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James stood in silence for a bit, then made an executive decision. He holstered his gun slowly, nodding and acting like he was going to speak. Once he had a free paw, he pulled his trench knife out and in one full swipe he slit the hyena’s throat open. He watched the body fall to the floor and he sighed.
> “Meh, boring conversation anyways. Jack, find some zip ties and tie the kids up. Cuff ‘em and put them in a corner, I’m not killin’ kids off the bat.” He then looked to the two men who were laying on the floor. “You tell a soul what happened in here and I will find you and turn you into rugs for my house. You better be here when I’m back” He moved to the door upstairs and waited for Jack to do what he said. He holstered his pistol and brought his machine gun around, ready to wage war.
> “This is it...  three on twenty... this is the fight of our lives...”
> 
> ...


The hyena looks at James as he slit his throat, the blood spilling out onto the muzzle of the gas mask coating it in the dark red crimson of his blood. He fell to his knees and grabbed at his throat, before bleeding out a few seconds later. The bear son roars at the 'coon and then went to protect his sister, just a few feet away from him as they were both behind the counter now. A girl shopper saw the blood and started to freak out. She got up and started to run towards the bathroom.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Aug 16, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> The hyena looks at James as he slit his throat, the blood spilling out onto the muzzle of the gas mask coating it in the dark red crimson of his blood. He fell to his knees and grabbed at his throat, before bleeding out a few seconds later. The bear son roars at the 'coon and then went to protect his sister, just a few feet away from him as they were both behind the counter now. A girl shopper saw the blood and started to freak out. She got up and started to run towards the bathroom.


James sighed and pulled his pistol out, shooting the shopper in the shoulder. It was a non lethal hit, and he watched her fall and scream in pain. “Jack, just zip tie everyone. No one gets in, and no one gets out till we’re done.” James went to the 2x4s and braced the inward swinging door shut so no one could enter easily. He wiped the blood of the eyeholes and went back to the door, ready and waiting for Jack to come with him. 

Sash heard the gunshots and held her breath, delivering a precision headshot to the wolf on the third floor. She watched the blood splatter on a fur behind him and she smirked.
“Scrapped.”
She did the lever and ejected the bullet casing before taking aim again, sniping anything she saw moving. She hit three more targets before she was seen. She knew return fire was imminent. 

James would hear the familiar sound of sniper shots and motion to Jack. “CMON MAN WE GOTTA MOVE!! GET THEM TIED UP, SHOOT OR STAB THEM IN A NON LETHAL PLACE IF YOU HAVE TO!!”


----------



## HopeTLioness (Aug 16, 2019)

Jack was busy pocketing the customer's money when James suddenly started barking commands at him. He waved is paws at him in a nonchalant manner. "Alright, alright! Hold your tail, man. I'm on it." After he took the money, he takes up the zip ties and starts tying up the customers. His ears shot up when he heard the scream, and he looks up to see James shoot the girl. He also noticed the bear going over to protect his sister. He huffed and took his pistols out. He walked over to the girl and tied her up, then he made his way to the siblings, pointing his pistols at them. "If you don't want to end up like that hyena, you will cooperate." He then tossed the zip tie to the girl at the counter. "Tie him up." Once she does as she was told and tied the bear's paws, he moved in and tied her up as well. He did a once over to make sure everyone was tied up, he walked over to James. "Alright, we're good. Let's roll!"

@Captain TrashPanda , @Zenkiki


----------



## Zenkiki (Aug 16, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Jack was busy pocketing the customer's money when James suddenly started barking commands at him. He waved is paws at him in a nonchalant manner. "Alright, alright! Hold your tail, man. I'm on it." After he took the money, he takes up the zip ties and starts tying up the customers. His ears shot up when he heard the scream, and he looks up to see James shoot the girl. He also noticed the bear going over to protect his sister. He huffed and took his pistols out. He walked over to the girl and tied her up, then he made his way to the siblings, pointing his pistols at them. "If you don't want to end up like that hyena, you will cooperate." He then tossed the zip tie to the girl at the counter. "Tie him up." Once she does as she was told and tied the bear's paws, he moved in and tied her up as well. He did a once over to make sure everyone was tied up, he walked over to James. "Alright, we're good. Let's roll!"
> 
> @Captain TrashPanda , @Zenkiki


The girl fell as James shot her in the shoulder and let out a yell. She fell over whimpering as the .45 went through her shoulder blade. She struggled in her binds when she was tied up, but couldn't really do much after that. The other random customer was tied up without much fuss and then seeing Jack come towards them the bear brother protected his sister and growls at Jack as he tossed her the ties and was about to claw him, the girl holds onto his arm stopping him. He left out a defeated sigh and then let her tie him up and then watched helplessly as Jack tied her up. The men upstairs were prepping for the invaders to come up. three were aiming their guns at the stairs waiting for them to come up it


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Aug 16, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> The girl fell as James shot her in the shoulder and let out a yell. She fell over whimpering as the .45 went through her shoulder blade. She struggled in her binds when she was tied up, but couldn't really do much after that. The other random customer was tied up without much fuss and then seeing Jack come towards them the bear brother protected his sister and growls at Jack as he tossed her the ties and was about to claw him, the girl holds onto his arm stopping him. He left out a defeated sigh and then let her tie him up and then watched helplessly as Jack tied her up. The men upstairs were prepping for the invaders to come up. three were aiming their guns at the stairs waiting for them to come up it





HopeTLioness said:


> Jack was busy pocketing the customer's money when James suddenly started barking commands at him. He waved is paws at him in a nonchalant manner. "Alright, alright! Hold your tail, man. I'm on it." After he took the money, he takes up the zip ties and starts tying up the customers. His ears shot up when he heard the scream, and he looks up to see James shoot the girl. He also noticed the bear going over to protect his sister. He huffed and took his pistols out. He walked over to the girl and tied her up, then he made his way to the siblings, pointing his pistols at them. "If you don't want to end up like that hyena, you will cooperate." He then tossed the zip tie to the girl at the counter. "Tie him up." Once she does as she was told and tied the bear's paws, he moved in and tied her up as well. He did a once over to make sure everyone was tied up, he walked over to James. "Alright, we're good. Let's roll!"
> 
> @Captain TrashPanda , @Zenkiki


James nodded and wiped the eye covers clean before kicking down the door and advancing up the steps. He saw three enemies waiting for him. Before they could get the shot James sprayed them and Jack also shot them, blood and bullets going everywhere. James slowly walked down the hallway, kicking down doors and checking rooms. 
“Jack, clear out that side. I’ve got this one. Watch this stairs at the end, guarantee reinforcements are coming.” He could hear Sashenka’s methodical sniping from across the street and he smiled. There were five rooms to
clear on each side. James worked through his rooms, getting the jump on his enemies and splattering blood on the wall from gunshots. Once he finally made it to the end of the hall he called out, “CLEAR!!” And waited for Jack to finish and meet him at the stairwell. 

Sash was having a field day up top. She had begun focusing on the top two floors, popping the furs who were stupid enough to stand by the window. She downed at least four on the sixth floor as she continued to rain down hell.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Aug 16, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James nodded and wiped the eye covers clean before kicking down the door and advancing up the steps. He saw three enemies waiting for him. Before they could get the shot James sprayed them and Jack also shot them, blood and bullets going everywhere. James slowly walked down the hallway, kicking down doors and checking rooms.
> “Jack, clear out that side. I’ve got this one. Watch this stairs at the end, guarantee reinforcements are coming.” He could hear Sashenka’s methodical sniping from across the street and he smiled. There were five rooms to
> clear on each side. James worked through his rooms, getting the jump on his enemies and splattering blood on the wall from gunshots. Once he finally made it to the end of the hall he called out, “CLEAR!!” And waited for Jack to finish and meet him at the stairwell.
> 
> Sash was having a field day up top. She had begun focusing on the top two floors, popping the furs who were stupid enough to stand by the window. She downed at least four on the sixth floor as she continued to rain down hell.



After James sprayed the first three furs, Jack came right up and starts firing. He went up the stairs and shot any furs that tried to shoot them. He also took over at a counter and firing back and forth as James push through. When he heard the order from James, he goes over to the other side, kicking down a door and hides on the side of the door as the furs on the inside start firing. He waiting until there was a break in shooting, and quickly went in and starts firing at them, aiming at their heads and chest. Once he cleared out the first room, he continue onto the other rooms. Finally, he made it to the stairwell and reloads his pistols. "So far so good. We're really cleaning house here!"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Aug 16, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> After James sprayed the first three furs, Jack came right up and starts firing. He went up the stairs and shot any furs that tried to shoot them. He also took over at a counter and firing back and forth as James push through. When he heard the order from James, he goes over to the other side, kicking down a door and hides on the side of the door as the furs on the inside start firing. He waiting until there was a break in shooting, and quickly went in and starts firing at them, aiming at their heads and chest. Once he cleared out the first room, he continue onto the other rooms. Finally, he made it to the stairwell and reloads his pistols. "So far so good. We're really cleaning house here!"


“One down, four to go baby. Once we clear this next floor we have the angel of death picking off our enemies from outside.”
James and Jack slowly began to scale the staircase. They got to the top and there was one singular enemy standing there waiting for them. He was holding a Model 10-A shotgun with slugs. He fired one and ejected the shell, it going between James’ arm and side and grazing his rib cage. James grimaced in pain but gunned him down, feeling the heat from his weapon. “Same thing as below. Clear them rooms out on your side, I’ll get mine.” James began kicking down doors... except no one was there. The only enemy he saw through the floor was the one who was waiting. He covered the next stairwell and yelled, “CLEAR!!” As he waited for Jack again. “Jack if you need help or if you find someone tell me, I’ll come help.”


----------



## HopeTLioness (Aug 16, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> “One down, four to go baby. Once we clear this next floor we have the angel of death picking off our enemies from outside.”
> James and Jack slowly began to scale the staircase. They got to the top and there was one singular enemy standing there waiting for them. He was holding a Model 10-A shotgun with slugs. He fired one and ejected the shell, it going between James’ arm and side and grazing his rib cage. James grimaced in pain but gunned him down, feeling the heat from his weapon. “Same thing as below. Clear them rooms out on your side, I’ll get mine.” James began kicking down doors... except no one was there. The only enemy he saw through the floor was the one who was waiting. He covered the next stairwell and yelled, “CLEAR!!” As he waited for Jack again. “Jack if you need help or if you find someone tell me, I’ll come help.”



Jack followed James upstairs only to find an enemy waiting for them and fired his shot gun. In alarm, he quickly jumps out of the way as James get it. His emerald green eyes widen in shock as he yelled, "JAMES!" He quickly go to his side, after James took care of the enemy, to check to see if he was badly injured. He saw that he grazed but was mostly fine. He nod when receiving his order and continue to check the rooms. He saw that his rooms were cleared and went ahead to meet up with James. "It's cleared for me as well. And I'm fine. It's you I'm worried about. Will you be alright, Cap?"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Aug 17, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Jack followed James upstairs only to find an enemy waiting for them and fired his shot gun. In alarm, he quickly jumps out of the way as James get it. His emerald green eyes widen in shock as he yelled, "JAMES!" He quickly go to his side, after James took care of the enemy, to check to see if he was badly injured. He saw that he grazed but was mostly fine. He nod when receiving his order and continue to check the rooms. He saw that his rooms were cleared and went ahead to meet up with James. "It's cleared for me as well. And I'm fine. It's you I'm worried about. Will you be alright, Cap?"


James had the adrenaline flowing now, noticing he was bleeding but not really feeling the pain. “Yea Im fine... it’s just a flesh wound. We’re halfway there. Push on.”
He climbed the stairs with Jack to see they had a freakin heavy machine set up at the end of the hall. James’ eyes went wide and he yanked Jack back down the stairs. 
“GET DOWN!!” James tried thinking now how they could take out the turret. The gunner started firing, riddling the wall In front of them to bits, punching holes through it. “Jack, what can we do here? We’re pinned down!”


----------



## HopeTLioness (Aug 17, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James had the adrenaline flowing now, noticing he was bleeding but not really feeling the pain. “Yea Im fine... it’s just a flesh wound. We’re halfway there. Push on.”
> He climbed the stairs with Jack to see they had a freakin heavy machine set up at the end of the hall. James’ eyes went wide and he yanked Jack back down the stairs.
> “GET DOWN!!” James tried thinking now how they could take out the turret. The gunner started firing, riddling the wall In front of them to bits, punching holes through it. “Jack, what can we do here? We’re pinned down!”



Once again, Jack went up with James to the next floor, however, his eyes widen when he sees the machine gun. He suddenly gets yanked down, in which he made a loud canine yelp and ducked down. He covered his head with his arms as the shooter keeps firing. When James asks him questions, he yelled back, "We can't do jack! Unless sniper girl can hit him, we're stuck here!"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Aug 17, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Once again, Jack went up with James to the next floor, however, his eyes widen when he sees the machine gun. He suddenly gets yanked down, in which he made a loud canine yelp and ducked down. He covered his head with his arms as the shooter keeps firing. When James asks him questions, he yelled back, "We can't do jack! Unless sniper girl can hit him, we're stuck here!"


Sash had been popping MS23 on the sixth floor when she heard the infamous sound of a heavy machine gun. She could just barely make out the gunner from the window but she had a visual on his head. She aimed, held her breath, and shot, sending the bullet through the top of his head and destroying his spinal cord.

James heard the window break and the fire stop. He peeked back up to see him dead.
“Sharpshooter up there... damn.” James once again took one side of the floor and started clearing out rooms. He killed a few but in the last room he opened the door and a Doberman swung a knife at him. He was forced to drop his gun and block, forcing the knife into the door. He reached for his own but before he could pull it out the Doberman swung on him again, the blade catching him in the face under the eye but missing his eye or ear. He held his face for a moment before dodging the next stab attempt and drawing his knife. James went for a stab or a cut and he dodged. They were now engaged in a very intense close quarters fight, not able to draw a gun and finish the either. He got a slice in on the shoulder but he was very evenly matched.
Finally the Doberman feinted with the knife and punched him in the face. James stumbled back a bit as the Doberman now put him in a choke hold. James had knocked away his knife so he now prevented him from getting it at all costs. James backed his attacker up against the wall hard, trying to shake him. “JACK! HELP ME!!”


----------



## HopeTLioness (Aug 17, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Sash had been popping MS23 on the sixth floor when she heard the infamous sound of a heavy machine gun. She could just barely make out the gunner from the window but she had a visual on his head. She aimed, held her breath, and shot, sending the bullet through the top of his head and destroying his spinal cord.
> 
> James heard the window break and the fire stop. He peeked back up to see him dead.
> “Sharpshooter up there... damn.” James once again took one side of the floor and started clearing out rooms. He killed a few but in the last room he opened the door and a Doberman swung a knife at him. He was forced to drop his gun and block, forcing the knife into the door. He reached for his own but before he could pull it out the Doberman swung on him again, the blade catching him in the face under the eye but missing his eye or ear. He held his face for a moment before dodging the next stab attempt and drawing his knife. James went for a stab or a cut and he dodged. They were now engaged in a very intense close quarters fight, not able to draw a gun and finish the either. He got a slice in on the shoulder but he was very evenly matched.
> Finally the Doberman feinted with the knife and punched him in the face. James stumbled back a bit as the Doberman now put him in a choke hold. James had knocked away his knife so he now prevented him from getting it at all costs. James backed his attacker up against the wall hard, trying to shake him. “JACK! HELP ME!!”



Jack looked up to see the shooter dead on the ground and gave a low whistle. "Man, she's good." He said out loud, however, in his mind he wonder if she can go up against Jax. He got up and checked the other rooms to see it cleared. Before he could check the final room, he heard some scuffling across the hallway and heard James calling out to him. "I'm coming!" He turns to go help his comrade when the door opened and a badger tackles him from behind. The two furs rolled and fought on the ground, trying to power one another. Jack shouted out while being pinned, but pushing the badger's face. "H-hold on, James! Give me a mo-GUH!" He gets interrupted from a punch and started to get choked out. Jack struggled as he quickly pulls out a knife from his right sleeved and stabbed the enemy on his side. The badger hollered in pain, which gave Jack the chance to pull out another knife and drives it in his neck. He kicks him off and quickly got up while pulling out another knife. He spun around and threw the knife at James' attacker and it hit him square on the forehead.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Aug 17, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Jack looked up to see the shooter dead on the ground and gave a low whistle. "Man, she's good." He said out loud, however, in his mind he wonder if she can go up against Jax. He got up and checked the other rooms to see it cleared. Before he could check the final room, he heard some scuffling across the hallway and heard James calling out to him. "I'm coming!" He turns to go help his comrade when the door opened and a badger tackles him from behind. The two furs rolled and fought on the ground, trying to power one another. Jack shouted out while being pinned, but pushing the badger's face. "H-hold on, James! Give me a mo-GUH!" He gets interrupted from a punch and started to get choked out. Jack struggled as he quickly pulls out a knife from his right sleeved and stabbed the enemy on his side. The badger hollered in pain, which gave Jack the chance to pull out another knife and drives it in his neck. He kicks him off and quickly got up while pulling out another knife. He spun around and threw the knife at James' attacker and it hit him square on the forehead.


James felt his attacker's grip loosen and fall away. He gasped for breath and slowly stood up. He put a bullet though the doberman's chest and brushed himself off. 
"Thanks Jack... I needed that." He picked his gun up and wiped the blood from the cut in his mask. He moved to the stairs behind the turret and looked down near the ground. He saw that the gunner of the turret had a frag grenade. "Huh... why didn't he use this?" 
He pocketed it and climbed the stairs onto the fifth floor with Jack. He saw two wolves running up the stairs onto the next floor. He could hear Sash still firing from across the street and bodies dropping on the top floor. He heard yelling and panicked movement upstairs. He cleared the rooms on his side of the floor, looking for any assets they could use for the final fight. He found a weapons box containing what he immediately recognized as gas and smoke grenades. He grinned under his mask and pocketed three of each. He checked his ammo and reloaded, putting the used mag on his belt. He stood at the bottom of the stairs and motioned for Jack. He showed the grenades he found and nodded. "I'm gonna throw gas, smoke, and a frag. We'll use the noise and confusion for cover... I can count at least five moving upstairs."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Aug 17, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James felt his attacker's grip loosen and fall away. He gasped for breath and slowly stood up. He put a bullet though the doberman's chest and brushed himself off.
> "Thanks Jack... I needed that." He picked his gun up and wiped the blood from the cut in his mask. He moved to the stairs behind the turret and looked down near the ground. He saw that the gunner of the turret had a frag grenade. "Huh... why didn't he use this?"
> He pocketed it and climbed the stairs onto the fifth floor with Jack. He saw two wolves running up the stairs onto the next floor. He could hear Sash still firing from across the street and bodies dropping on the top floor. He heard yelling and panicked movement upstairs. He cleared the rooms on his side of the floor, looking for any assets they could use for the final fight. He found a weapons box containing what he immediately recognized as gas and smoke grenades. He grinned under his mask and pocketed three of each. He checked his ammo and reloaded, putting the used mag on his belt. He stood at the bottom of the stairs and motioned for Jack. He showed the grenades he found and nodded. "I'm gonna throw gas, smoke, and a frag. We'll use the noise and confusion for cover... I can count at least five moving upstairs."



"Sure thing, boss." Replied Jack as he goes to check the bodies for valuables. Once he was finished, he followed James up the stairs and checked the rooms. He reloaded his pistols and counted how many knives he has left. He then walked up to James at the stairs and listened as he spoke. He nod as he cocks his pistols. "Let's finish this."


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Aug 18, 2019)

Akako awoke from a nap, the day had been rather slow for her due to her injury. Unlocking her hotel door she thought to herself, _hurt then crammed onto a flight to be stored in a safehouse then a hotel room_. _I'm being a worthless member of the group, dead wait, supēsu no mudadzukai_. _That's not good I can do better, have to prove it to them, to me. _Going through the hallway and down the elavator the girl made it to the hotel lobby. Noticing the feathered lion she greeted him happily, "hi Mr Gabriello". "Kibungaī, my injury is feeling much better".


----------



## Zenkiki (Aug 18, 2019)

When the two went upstairs the sounds of whistles and a few motorbikes came from below. The sounds of gunfire coming from the buildings brought attention to the area and cops started to come in. Of the 200 active cops in the city, 30 were sent over because of the sound of a machine gun. Most of the cops had a M1917 revolver but a few had a tompson (tommy) gun. The first few guarded the door to ensure they cannot get out and then once the reinforcements came they started to pound away at the door. Sash couldn't see them from where she was sniping, but the enterance to the fireescape was just inside the alley that the outer most police could see.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Aug 18, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> When the two went upstairs the sounds of whistles and a few motorbikes came from below. The sounds of gunfire coming from the buildings brought attention to the area and cops started to come in. Of the 200 active cops in the city, 30 were sent over because of the sound of a machine gun. Most of the cops had a M1917 revolver but a few had a tompson (tommy) gun. The first few guarded the door to ensure they cannot get out and then once the reinforcements came they started to pound away at the door. Sash couldn't see them from where she was sniping, but the enterance to the fireescape was just inside the alley that the outer most police could see.


James heard the noises from the street and gulped. “Jack... we got 5-0. We’re gonna have to make this quick... they’re gonna have a tough time getting through the door... We can run from roof to roof... there should be stairs leading upstairs.” James thought for a moment now as whatever plan they made would be crucial to if they could escape. “Let’s just clear the floor and run. The civies should be just fine... they don’t have any good info anyways.”
James racked the machine gun and took a breath. “Lets do this.”
He pulled the pins on the smoke and gas grenades, hurling them over his head into the main hall of the top floor. After about 6 seconds he pulled the pin on the frag grenade and chucked it into the smoke and gas.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Aug 18, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> When the two went upstairs the sounds of whistles and a few motorbikes came from below. The sounds of gunfire coming from the buildings brought attention to the area and cops started to come in. Of the 200 active cops in the city, 30 were sent over because of the sound of a machine gun. Most of the cops had a M1917 revolver but a few had a tompson (tommy) gun. The first few guarded the door to ensure they cannot get out and then once the reinforcements came they started to pound away at the door. Sash couldn't see them from where she was sniping, but the enterance to the fireescape was just inside the alley that the outer most police could see.



Jack's ears twitched when he heard the sirens. He groaned and cursed under the mask. "Oh great! Not the cops! Let's hurry this up so we can get out of here!"



Captain TrashPanda said:


> James heard the noises from the street and gulped. “Jack... we got 5-0. We’re gonna have to make this quick... they’re gonna have a tough time getting through the door... We can run from roof to roof... there should be stairs leading upstairs.” James thought for a moment now as whatever plan they made would be crucial to if they could escape. “Let’s just clear the floor and run. The civies should be just fine... they don’t have any good info anyways.”
> James racked the machine gun and took a breath. “Lets do this.”
> He pulled the pins on the smoke and gas grenades, hurling them over his head into the main hall of the top floor. After about 6 seconds he pulled the pin on the frag grenade and chucked it into the smoke and gas.



Jack stood behind him and watched his back, just in case someone tries to come up behind them.


----------



## Zenkiki (Aug 18, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James heard the noises from the street and gulped. “Jack... we got 5-0. We’re gonna have to make this quick... they’re gonna have a tough time getting through the door... We can run from roof to roof... there should be stairs leading upstairs.” James thought for a moment now as whatever plan they made would be crucial to if they could escape. “Let’s just clear the floor and run. The civies should be just fine... they don’t have any good info anyways.”
> James racked the machine gun and took a breath. “Lets do this.”
> He pulled the pins on the smoke and gas grenades, hurling them over his head into the main hall of the top floor. After about 6 seconds he pulled the pin on the frag grenade and chucked it into the smoke and gas.


The 5 men upstairs were hiding behind makeshift barricades, a flipped over table, a couch, whatever else was around. The gas canister was tossed in and the can started to rapidly disperse from the can into the air. (C10H5ClN2) starts to make then men's eyes burn and one of them ran out of cover to try and wash his eyes with a water canteen. The frag that was tossed up popped and the shrapnel from inside flies out, shredding some of the couch, shattered a lightbulb, letting the Chlorine from inside it escpae, and the fragmentation tore up the guy washimg his eyes, killing him.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Aug 18, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> The 5 men upstairs were hiding behind makeshift barricades, a flipped over table, a couch, whatever else was around. The gas canister was tossed in and the can started to rapidly disperse from the can into the air. (C10H5ClN2) starts to make then men's eyes burn and one of them ran out of cover to try and wash his eyes with a water canteen. The frag that was tossed up popped and the shrapnel from inside flies out, shredding some of the couch, shattered a lightbulb, letting the Chlorine from inside it escpae, and the fragmentation tore up the guy washimg his eyes, killing him.


James now moved in, using the noise and smoke and confusion as his cover. He saw a body leaning against the wall out of cover which he presumed dead. He then opened fire on the barricade, spraying back and forth, sending bullets through the couch and table easily. He could hear screams and whimpering until he heard nothing else. He quit firing and approached the barricade, seeing four dead cartel members.
“That’s that...” He briefly checked the few rooms on that floor before throwing open the door to the roof-bound stairs. “Cmon Jack, let’s move. No time for looting now.” James scaled the stairs to the roof and waited for him. He could hear sirens and yelling down below.

Sash had stopped firing when she heard the cops pull up. She put her rifle in her bag and ran to the edge of the building, peering down and seeing about 30 cops. 
“Uh oh... I don’t think they see me, I should be able to escape.”


----------



## HopeTLioness (Aug 18, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James now moved in, using the noise and smoke and confusion as his cover. He saw a body leaning against the wall out of cover which he presumed dead. He then opened fire on the barricade, spraying back and forth, sending bullets through the couch and table easily. He could hear screams and whimpering until he heard nothing else. He quit firing and approached the barricade, seeing four dead cartel members.
> “That’s that...” He briefly checked the few rooms on that floor before throwing open the door to the roof-bound stairs. “Cmon Jack, let’s move. No time for looting now.” James scaled the stairs to the roof and waited for him. He could hear sirens and yelling down below.
> 
> Sash had stopped firing when she heard the cops pull up. She put her rifle in her bag and ran to the edge of the building, peering down and seeing about 30 cops.
> “Uh oh... I don’t think they see me, I should be able to escape.”



Jack followed him up the stairs and watched him do work. He took the time to check the rooms and was about to loot the body when James rushed him. "Awww, man! Fine, I'm coming!" He ran up the stairs until the head to the roof. He peeked over to see the cops and their cars. "Oh, man! They've surrounded the building. There's only one way to get out of here. We need to go roof hopping." He looks to a nearby roof and do the math mentally. He backs away and took a deep breath. He looks over at James. "Ready?"


----------



## HopeTLioness (Aug 18, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> Akako awoke from a nap, the day had been rather slow for her due to her injury. Unlocking her hotel door she thought to herself, _hurt then crammed onto a flight to be stored in a safehouse then a hotel room_. _I'm being a worthless member of the group, dead wait, supēsu no mudadzukai_. _That's not good I can do better, have to prove it to them, to me. _Going through the hallway and down the elavator the girl made it to the hotel lobby. Noticing the feathered lion she greeted him happily, "hi Mr Gabriello". "Kibungaī, my injury is feeling much better".



Gabriello turned around to see Akako walking up to him. "Ah, good morning, Akako. I was just talking to Umbra about training. I'm holding abtraunubc session this morning, and I'm waiting for everyone else to show up."


----------



## Zenkiki (Aug 18, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Jack followed him up the stairs and watched him do work. He took the time to check the rooms and was about to loot the body when James rushed him. "Awww, man! Fine, I'm coming!" He ran up the stairs until the head to the roof. He peeked over to see the cops and their cars. "Oh, man! They've surrounded the building. There's only one way to get out of here. We need to go roof hopping." He looks to a nearby roof and do the math mentally. He backs away and took a deep breath. He looks over at James. "Ready?"


A squad of 5 started to pound at the door and eventually got in after slamming the rod into the door and started to clear out the civvies while the others started to surround the building. One cop watching each window on the top floor two dumpsters laid  in the alleyway between the buildings where James and Sash was.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Aug 18, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> A squad of 5 started to pound at the door and eventually got in after slamming the rod into the door and started to clear out the civvies while the others started to surround the building. One cop watching each window on the top floor two dumpsters laid  in the alleyway between the buildings where James and Sash was.





HopeTLioness said:


> Jack followed him up the stairs and watched him do work. He took the time to check the rooms and was about to loot the body when James rushed him. "Awww, man! Fine, I'm coming!" He ran up the stairs until the head to the roof. He peeked over to see the cops and their cars. "Oh, man! They've surrounded the building. There's only one way to get out of here. We need to go roof hopping." He looks to a nearby roof and do the math mentally. He backs away and took a deep breath. He looks over at James. "Ready?"


James dropped his machine gun and took off the mags he had hanging to his belt to reduce weight. He saw Sash on the building across from them and took a deep breath. He kicked his legs a bit and gave a couple jumps. He backed up to where Jack was and shook his head. “Here goes nothing...”

Sash had ran to the edge of the other building, waiting to grab them and help them escape. 
“Come on! Jump!”

James sprinted now, leaping at the edge of the building, suspended in the air for a moment. He grabbed onto the edge of the building and grunted, almost missing it. He held onto what he believed was a solid pipe. Unbeknownst to him, the pip was beginning to come loose...


----------



## HopeTLioness (Aug 18, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> A squad of 5 started to pound at the door and eventually got in after slamming the rod into the door and started to clear out the civvies while the others started to surround the building. One cop watching each window on the top floor two dumpsters laid  in the alleyway between the buildings where James and Sash was.





Captain TrashPanda said:


> James dropped his machine gun and took off the mags he had hanging to his belt to reduce weight. He saw Sash on the building across from them and took a deep breath. He kicked his legs a bit and gave a couple jumps. He backed up to where Jack was and shook his head. “Here goes nothing...”
> 
> Sash had ran to the edge of the other building, waiting to grab them and help them escape.
> “Come on! Jump!”
> ...



Jack watch as James made the first leap. He grinned and said to himself. "Heh. Watch a pro!" He made a running start and leaps over the edge.  However, he miscalculated and hit the wall pretty hard. He began to fell, but he quickly grab ahold of James' leg and putting more weight on the pipe. He shook his head and looked up at James with a sheepish grin. "Eheh...my mistake. Hold on. I can climb up on you and-"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Aug 18, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Jack watch as James made the first leap. He grinned and said to himself. "Heh. Watch a pro!" He made a running start and leaps over the edge.  However, he miscalculated and hit the wall pretty hard. He began to fell, but he quickly grab ahold of James' leg and putting more weight on the pipe. He shook his head and looked up at James with a sheepish grin. "Eheh...my mistake. Hold on. I can climb up on you and-"


James grunted and looked down at him. “Really?! Now ain’t the time!”
James attempted to pull both him and Jack up, straining as he noticed the pipe begin to come loose. 
_“Uh oh.”
_
Sash saw this and her eyes went wide. She held her paw out for him. “Captain! Take my paw!”

James reached up for her with his free paw the second the pipe gave way. James grasped for her as he fell, screaming and flailing. 

Sash gasped as they fell. “NOOO!!” She watched them fall and covered her mouth. 

By luck, they ended up landing in an open dumpster. James landed on top of Jack, yelping as he smashed into him and bags of trash. Once they both were inside, James groaned and slowly rolled off Jack. “Ugh... ow...”


----------



## Zenkiki (Aug 18, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James grunted and looked down at him. “Really?! Now ain’t the time!”
> James attempted to pull both him and Jack up, straining as he noticed the pipe begin to come loose.
> _“Uh oh.”
> _
> ...


The cops watching the men jump start to run to the dumpsters as they dangle off the edge. Two men move the dumpster to under them and watched as they fall down to the dumpster. Now that a few others were able to run to the dumpster they all aimed at the two inside. The captain of the police was standing there with his Thompson pointing at James' chest. "Get up slowly and keep your arms in the air." A second police was doing the same with Jack keeping his gun pointed at him. "Let me see your hands and step towards me."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Aug 18, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James grunted and looked down at him. “Really?! Now ain’t the time!”
> James attempted to pull both him and Jack up, straining as he noticed the pipe begin to come loose.
> _“Uh oh.”
> _
> ...



When the pipe gave way,  Jack's eyes widen and screamed as he fell. Luckily, he and James landed inside a dumpster; however, Jack ends up getting squished by the raccoon's weight and yelped. When James rolled off him, he took a deep breath and then started coughing. He groans in pain. "Ugh...damn James...you feel like an pile of rocks falling on me!" He slowly tries to sit up, but unfortunately,  the cops came up to the dumpster, pointed their guns at them, and made their commands. Seeing that they had no choice, the jackal sighed and slowly lifted his paw in surrender. "Shit." He slowly got up, while grunting in pain, and got out of the dumpster.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Aug 18, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> The cops watching the men jump start to run to the dumpsters as they dangle off the edge. Two men move the dumpster to under them and watched as they fall down to the dumpster. Now that a few others were able to run to the dumpster they all aimed at the two inside. The captain of the police was standing there with his Thompson pointing at James' chest. "Get up slowly and keep your arms in the air." A second police was doing the same with Jack keeping his gun pointed at him. "Let me see your hands and step towards me."


James pulled the ruined gas mask off and sighed seeing he had the cops surrounding them at gunpoint.
“Ah crap...”
He slowly climbed out from the dumpster, smelling like trash and holding his hands up in a surrender. He interlocked his fingers behind his head and looked ahead.
_“On the bright side, regular prison is gonna be better then that POW camp I was at...”
_
Sash watched the scene unfold under her and she moved away out of sight. “I must return to White Queen and tell her... surely something can be done for my comrades.” She took the bag containing her rifle and checked the fire escape. She saw one lone cop down there, and he was a good distance away. She started climbing down when the cop walked away towards James and Jack. She quickly scampered down and emerged from the alleyway. She walked down the street and around the corner where she was out of sight of the cops. Once she did that she hailed down a taxi driving by and climbed in. She quickly told the driver the address of Whitepaw HQ and he sped off, leaving James and Jack to deal with the law.


----------



## Zenkiki (Aug 18, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James pulled the ruined gas mask off and sighed seeing he had the cops surrounding them at gunpoint.
> “Ah crap...”
> He slowly climbed out from the dumpster, smelling like trash and holding his hands up in a surrender. He interlocked his fingers behind his head and looked ahead.
> _“On the bright side, regular prison is gonna be better then that POW camp I was at...”
> ...





HopeTLioness said:


> When the pipe gave way,  Jack's eyes widen and screamed as he fell. Luckily, he and James landed inside a dumpster; however, Jack ends up getting squished by the raccoon's weight and yelped. When James rolled off him, he took a deep breath and then started coughing. He groans in pain. "Ugh...damn James...you feel like an pile of rocks falling on me!" He slowly tries to sit up, but unfortunately,  the cops came up to the dumpster, pointed their guns at them, and made their commands. Seeing that they had no choice, the jackal sighed and slowly lifted his paw in surrender. "Shit." He slowly got up, while grunting in pain, and got out of the dumpster.


The cops hand cuff the two robbers turn murderers and then hauled them off to a motorbike, each one in his own bike and then they started off towards the jail house. The men remaining at the sight wewnt through the civilians and what they saw happen getting more evidence for the record. The two were taken to the jail house where they were grabbed from their seats and dragged into the processing room where they stripped them of everything they hand on them, clothes included and then handed them a basic tee and shorts to wear while they wait for their trial. The weapons, and gear were placed in a cubby and brought into a secure room for evidence.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Aug 18, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> The cops hand cuff the two robbers turn murderers and then hauled them off to a motorbike, each one in his own bike and then they started off towards the jail house. The men remaining at the sight wewnt through the civilians and what they saw happen getting more evidence for the record. The two were taken to the jail house where they were grabbed from their seats and dragged into the processing room where they stripped them of everything they hand on them, clothes included and then handed them a basic tee and shorts to wear while they wait for their trial. The weapons, and gear were placed in a cubby and brought into a secure room for evidence.


James remained silent the entire time, traumatic memories of Europe starting to come back. He changed into the t shirt and the shorts and walked on to their cell with his head hung in defeat. Once the cops threw both of them in the cell and shut the door, he sighed and leaned against the wall.
“Great... Jack why couldn’t you make the fucking jump, you ‘master?’ Now, we stuck here, and we gonna go to prison for a good while because you drug us both into a dumpster.”


----------



## HopeTLioness (Aug 18, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> The cops hand cuff the two robbers turn murderers and then hauled them off to a motorbike, each one in his own bike and then they started off towards the jail house. The men remaining at the sight wewnt through the civilians and what they saw happen getting more evidence for the record. The two were taken to the jail house where they were grabbed from their seats and dragged into the processing room where they stripped them of everything they hand on them, clothes included and then handed them a basic tee and shorts to wear while they wait for their trial. The weapons, and gear were placed in a cubby and brought into a secure room for evidence.



Jack remain quiet as he was taken to jail. He gets his clothes, weapons, and loot taken from him and changed into the clothes they gave him. Once he and James gets thrown in their cells, he huffs and looks to James.



Captain TrashPanda said:


> James remained silent the entire time, traumatic memories of Europe starting to come back. He changed into the t shirt and the shorts and walked on to their cell with his head hung in defeat. Once the cops threw both of them in the cell and shut the door, he sighed and leaned against the wall.
> “Great... Jack why couldn’t you make the fucking jump, you ‘master?’ Now, we stuck here, and we gonna go to prison for a good while because you drug us both into a dumpster.”



"Okay. Okay. So I made a mistake and got us locked up. But hey, things could of been worse! We could of died!  But don't worry, I'm gonna fix this!" He turns away and sighed sadly. "Man, I'm such a screw up. Ever since I tagged along to find my brother, I've been nothing but a bad apple. And for that, I'm sorry. I'm really sorry." His ears folded back as he lowered his head.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Aug 18, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Jack remain quiet as he was taken to jail. He gets his clothes, weapons, and loot taken from him and changed into the clothes they gave him. Once he and James gets thrown in their cells, he huffs and looks to James.
> 
> 
> 
> "Okay. Okay. So I made a mistake and got us locked up. But hey, things could of been worse! We could of died!  But don't worry, I'm gonna fix this!" He turns away and sighed sadly. "Man, I'm such a screw up. Ever since I tagged along to find my brother, I've been nothing but a bad apple. And for that, I'm sorry. I'm really sorry." His ears folded back as he lowered his head.


James leaned against the wall and frustratedly groaned, tired and sore. He ignored Jack now and slowly closed his eyes, trying to sleep against the cold wall. He wanted to cheer Jack up but he was also sad and scared. He didn’t want to go to prison.
_“Sab’s gonna have my hide for this... if she somehow gets us out.”_


----------



## HopeTLioness (Aug 18, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James leaned against the wall and frustratedly groaned, tired and sore. He ignored Jack now and slowly closed his eyes, trying to sleep against the cold wall. He wanted to cheer Jack up but he was also sad and scared. He didn’t want to go to prison.
> _“Sab’s gonna have my hide for this... if she somehow gets us out.”_



Jack sighed and went over to his bed. He laid on his back and crossed his arms behind his head. He makes a loud yawn and closed his eyes, and eventually fell asleep.


----------



## Zenkiki (Aug 18, 2019)

Sabrina woke up early the next morning after having found out what she thought was Fang’s next move and how she could beat him. She calls out a group of men and summons them into her office. A group of 4 men and a girl sit down and listen to her. She looks at them all and then points at a factory in the downtown area. “I think I have finally found their base. I need the five of you to go scout it out and get as much intel as you can for our next raid. I know you are always careful, but be extra careful here, as if it is their main base here, then it will be full of men. The four men nodded and get ready. The girl was a little hesitant and looked at the white feline. “Um.. Aunt?” Sabrina looks at her, “Yes?” The 15 year old looks at her, “Why are you sending me on this?” Sabrina looks at her, “Because you are small. Besides you have been begging to go on a mission for a while.” She smiled a little seeing that her wish was being granted. “And besides, you are going to be safe with them watching your back.Her niece smiled and then got up and whistles for the men to follow her. 


The five men got into a van and drove off to the drop off point where the five of them got out and fixed up any flaws in their body armor or gear and then started off to the factory a mile away. The young Sabertooth girl looks at her squadmates and spun her switchblade in her pocket and let it rest in her hands for a few blocks and then put it away. 


  Once the factory was in sight, the five crouched down and started to look through their binoculars looking for guards. There were 5 walking in 30 foot long patrol routes, and 2 guards watching the gate to the factory. Savannah slowly stood up seeing her opening and snuck towards the factory. Two of the other men worked their way towards her while the other two stayed to watch from more patrolling men. Savannah used the two men to get up onto the 7 foot 1 foot thick wall, and rested on the top to help them up, then hopped into the factory lot with them. Inside they snuck around and eventually made it to the door to the factory and made their way inside. There on the inside was row upon row of machines working cotton turning raw cotton into usable cotton, then it went on further into the factory for production.  The three continue on deeper into the factory watching out for the guards every so often. 


They walk into an empty room and then looked around. Inside was a few boxes and crates of raw goods. Savannah was looking around the back of the room when the door opened and a bloodhound, and a german shepard walk in. Augustus, the bloodhound, smelt around and then chuckled seeing the prey trapped in a corner. Hanz stroked his gun and then coyly says, "Yourz life finish." And then light the two men up with bullets. The sound of the killing going through the active radio to the two watching outside. The one on the left looks over to the one on the right and says, "we need to go." The other nodded and they both turned around, only to have two guns' barrels in their mouths. Harvey the rabbit and Rema the bat both had one facing the two. They chuckled before killing the two spotters and then dragged them inside. 


Savannah was shaking, being all alone now and watched as Fang walks into the room and walks over the two bodies in his tux, his cane tapping the floor every other step.Savannah let out a chirp of fear, and Hanz quickly jumped to the crate where Savannah was hiding and was about to shoot her when Fang hisses and says plainly. "Bring her here." Hanz slowly put his gun away and then grabbed her by the tricep and then hauls her out of it and tosses her to Fang's feet. She looks at him and he just strokes her hair out of her face. "You are Savannah huh?" She slowly nods and he smiles, "Then if you want to live you will come with me quietly."  She resists a bit and om return he punched her temple, knocking her out. He then looked at Augustus, "take her to my office." He nodded and then grabbed the young girl.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Aug 18, 2019)

While James and Jack sat in jail, Sash had made her way back to HQ. She payed the driver and hopped out, quickly walking inside. She went to the office where she had been the previous day and saw a large, muscular pit bull guarding the door. She went up to him almost out of breath and clasped her paws together. 
“I need to see White Queen, quickly! It is emergency!”

@Seph @Zenkiki


----------



## Seph (Aug 18, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> While James and Jack sat in jail, Sash had made her way back to HQ. She payed the driver and hopped out, quickly walking inside. She went to the office where she had been the previous day and saw a large, muscular pit bull guarding the door. She went up to him almost out of breath and clasped her paws together.
> “I need to see White Queen, quickly! It is emergency!”
> 
> @Seph @Zenkiki


Seph was leaning against the door, trying to stay awake when he saw an unfamiliar wolf approaching. “Finally, some excitement.” He said quietly as she reached him. She told him that she needed to see the boss in a thick Russian accent. “Nope.” Seph said, deciding to keep it simple. He stopped leaning against the door and stood directly in front of it to make sure she couldn’t get past him.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Aug 18, 2019)

Seph said:


> Seph was leaning against the door, trying to stay awake when he saw an unfamiliar wolf approaching. “Finally, some excitement.” He said quietly as she reached him. She told him that she needed to see the boss in a thick Russian accent. “Nope.” Seph said, deciding to keep it simple. He stopped leaning against the door and stood directly in front of it to make sure she couldn’t get past him.


Sash got him by the collar and pushed him against the door. She bared her teeth and spoke through closed teeth. 
“If you care about Captain and coyote you will let me see her ты тупой дурак! (you stupid fool!) It is top importance I see her NOW!”


----------



## Seph (Aug 18, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Sash got him by the collar and pushed him against the door. She bared her teeth and spoke through closed teeth.
> “If you care about Captain and coyote you will let me see her ты тупой дурак! (you stupid fool!) It is top importance I see her NOW!”


Seph wasn’t expecting her to do anything so he was caught completely off guard. “Whoa! Calm down there.” Seph said before deciding to fight back. He broke free of her grasp and kicked her in the chest, knocking her down and pushing her back. “Get off me.” Seph said as he started slowly approaching her.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Aug 18, 2019)

Seph said:


> Seph wasn’t expecting her to do anything so he was caught completely off guard. “Whoa! Calm down there.” Seph said before deciding to fight back. He broke free of her grasp and kicked her in the chest, knocking her down and pushing her back. “Get off me.” Seph said as he started slowly approaching her.


Sash grunted as he kicked him, however when she fell she rolled and got back up quickly. She swore in Russian under her breath and walked back to him. “You might be comrade, but I will fight you to see White Queen. This is more important then you understand...” Sash was now ticked he wouldn’t take her serious. She was ready to fight then and there., whatever it took to see Sabrina.


----------



## Seph (Aug 18, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Sash grunted as he kicked him, however when she fell she rolled and got back up quickly. She swore in Russian under her breath and walked back to him. “You might be comrade, but I will fight you to see White Queen. This is more important then you understand...” Sash was now ticked he wouldn’t take her serious. She was ready to fight then and there., whatever it took to see Sabrina.


“I’ve been told to let no one in, so leave, now.” Seph told her. He figured that she was some kind of assassin and if something did happen to James, she was behind it. Seph stretched out his arms and got into a fighting stance. “Last chance, leave.” He said, feeling the adrenaline wake him up fully.


----------



## Zenkiki (Aug 18, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Sash grunted as he kicked him, however when she fell she rolled and got back up quickly. She swore in Russian under her breath and walked back to him. “You might be comrade, but I will fight you to see White Queen. This is more important then you understand...” Sash was now ticked he wouldn’t take her serious. She was ready to fight then and there., whatever it took to see Sabrina.


Sabrina growls and opened the door. She looks at the two fighting and then says, "what are you two doing? Sash what's going on? Where is James and why are you fighting Seph?"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Aug 18, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina growls and opened the door. She looks at the two fighting and then says, "what are you two doing? Sash what's going on? Where is James and why are you fighting Seph?"


“I needed to speak with you quickly, but stupid mutt want to fight, not let me in. We cleared the warehouse as you asked... however James and Jack messed escape up. They got taken away by men in blue on bikes. I escaped... barely. I went down fire escape and came here as fast as I could.”


----------



## Seph (Aug 18, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina growls and opened the door. She looks at the two fighting and then says, "what are you two doing? Sash what's going on? Where is James and why are you fighting Seph?"


Seph heard the boss say her name and immediately stopped. “So,uh, you two know each other.?” Seph asked.


Captain TrashPanda said:


> “I needed to speak with you quickly, but this stupid mutt want to fight, not let me in. We cleared the warehouse as you asked... however James and Jack messed escape up. They got taken away by men in blue on bikes. I escaped... barely. I went down fire escape and came here as fast as I could.”


 “Why didn’t you just tell me that?” Seph asked Sash.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Aug 18, 2019)

Seph said:


> Seph heard the boss say her name and immediately stopped. “So,uh, you two know each other.?” Seph asked.
> 
> “Why didn’t you just tell me that?” Seph asked Sash.


“Because I wanted to get to her as fast as I can.” She looked to Sabrina, an almost desperate look in her eyes. “White Queen... what do we do? What can we do?”


----------



## Zenkiki (Aug 18, 2019)

Seph said:


> Seph heard the boss say her name and immediately stopped. “So,uh, you two know each other.?” Seph asked.
> 
> “Why didn’t you just tell me that?” Seph asked Sash.





Captain TrashPanda said:


> “Because I wanted to get to her as fast as I can.” She looked to Sabrina, an almost desperate look in her eyes. “White Queen... what do we do? What can we do?”


She shakes her head. "What? What do you mean by that? What happened?"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Aug 18, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> She shakes her head. "What? What do you mean by that? What happened?"


“They we’re jumping from warehouse to next building over, trying to escape men in blue. James hung on to wall, Jack hung onto him because he missed. They fell before I could get them... they landed in green box thing, I could see it had bags inside. The men in blue put them in restraints and hauled them away. There were sirens, and they all had guns.”


----------



## Seph (Aug 18, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> “They we’re jumping from warehouse to next building over, trying to escape men in blue. James hung on to wall, Jack hung onto him because he missed. They fell before I could get them... they landed in green box thing, I could see it had bags inside. The men in blue put them in restraints and hauled them away. There were sirens, and they all had guns.”


“We can probably bail them out boss, or break them out.” Seph said to Sabrina. “But we need to do it quick, before they end up in a federal prison.” Seph told.


----------



## Zenkiki (Aug 18, 2019)

Seph said:


> “We can probably bail them out boss, or break them out.” Seph said to Sabrina. “But we need to do it quick, before they end up in a federal prison.” Seph told.





Captain TrashPanda said:


> “They we’re jumping from warehouse to next building over, trying to escape men in blue. James hung on to wall, Jack hung onto him because he missed. They fell before I could get them... they landed in green box thing, I could see it had bags inside. The men in blue put them in restraints and hauled them away. There were sirens, and they all had guns.”


Sabrina listens to Sash's story and then sighs, "those idiots... Seph go get my car prepped while I get my things. Sash, go talk to Gabriello and get his men ready for an attack on a factory. I have my five best there scouting it now."


----------



## Seph (Aug 18, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina listens to Sash's story and then sighs, "those idiots... Seph go get my car prepped while I get my things. Sash, go talk to Gabriello and get his men ready for an attack on a factory. I have my five best there scouting it now."


“Ok.” Seph said as she tossed him the keys. Seph had been half asleep before his encounter with Sash but now he was filled with energy. He found the car and got in. “Alright, I guess we’re going with the bail option.” Seph said to himself as he started it. Not knowing what he wasn’t supposed to do next, he got out and leaned against the car, waiting for the boss.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Aug 18, 2019)

After a long morning of training,  Gabriello had ended the session and went to the cafeteria in HQ. He sat at a table by himself as he ate his meal.


----------



## Zenkiki (Aug 18, 2019)

Sabrina walks down to her car and then got in and then drove off to the jailhouse with a breifcase. Sabrina was dressed up in her nicest dress, with shoulder long gloves and walked inside. Once inside she was instantly hit on by many of the men there and she firts back with them to further her goal. After getting warm enough with one she asks, "so mind if I go see your scariest prisioner, since I have you to protect me?" He grins and then unlocked the door for her letting Sab go into the back. She was walked to the cell where James and Jack were being held and she laughs at them. "These two are your scariest? They look like two morons who dont know what they are doing." The police looked her up and down as she was speaking and then says, "They are much worse than that, but I can be pretty bad too.." Sabrina huffs to herself and then turns her head, "oh yeah?" He put his hand to his waist and then nods. "Yeah!" She shrugs, "Then get in the cell and hand me the keys." He grabbed her arm and pulled her into a kiss. She looks past him to James and Jack and gives them a "I want to kill you two" look. She let him kiss her and used that time to pick off his keys and put it into the hole as she started to pull him away from the cell, and started to undo his buttons, taking her time to give them more time to escape.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Aug 18, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina listens to Sash's story and then sighs, "those idiots... Seph go get my car prepped while I get my things. Sash, go talk to Gabriello and get his men ready for an attack on a factory. I have my five best there scouting it now."


Sash quickly left her and was about to leave when she saw the feathered lion sitting at a table. She came by and sat in front of him while he was looking away in deep thought.


HopeTLioness said:


> After a long morning of training,  Gabriello had ended the session and went to the cafeteria in HQ. He sat at a table by himself as he ate his meal.


"Mr. Gabriello, White Queen has sent me for you. She say that you are to be ready for an attack on factory. That is all she told me."

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina walks down to her car and then got in and then drove off to the jailhouse with a breifcase. Sabrina was dressed up in her nicest dress, with shoulder long gloves and walked inside. Once inside she was instantly hit on by many of the men there and she firts back with them to further her goal. After getting warm enough with one she asks, "so mind if I go see your scariest prisioner, since I have you to protect me?" He grins and then unlocked the door for her letting Sab go into the back. She was walked to the cell where James and Jack were being held and she laughs at them. "These two are your scariest? They look like two morons who dont know what they are doing." The police looked her up and down as she was speaking and then says, "They are much worse than that, but I can be pretty bad too.." Sabrina huffs to herself and then turns her head, "oh yeah?" He put his hand to his waist and then nods. "Yeah!" She shrugs, "Then get in the cell and hand me the keys." He grabbed her arm and pulled her into a kiss. She looks past him to James and Jack and gives them a "I want to kill you two" look. She let him kiss her and used that time to pick off his keys and put it into the hole as she started to pull him away from the cell, and started to undo his buttons, taking her time to give them more time to escape.


James had awoken sweating and panting, having a nightmare about Europe. He wiped his sweat drenched face and stood up, stretching and looking around the cold grey cell. He heard heels clicking down the hall and wondered who it was. He thought he was seeing things when he saw Sabrina dressed up hot as hell walking with a cop. He walked over to Jack and whispered in his ear when he saw them coming.
"I think our redeemer lives..."
They stopped in front of him and he walked to the door, leaning against the bars and acting like he didn't know her and was disinterested. He then saw the two start making out and he saw her look of death. He held down his sheepish grin and silently turned the keys in the door. He moved silently and pulled the keys from the door, seeing one labeled 'E.R.' and another labelled 'L.R.' 
_"This has to be to the evidence room and locker room... we just need to get our stuff and get out... if we can steal uniforms we can get out easy." _
He waited for Jack to follow before slinking down the hallway, finding the locker room first. He unlocked the door and cracked it open, seeing no one.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Aug 18, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina walks down to her car and then got in and then drove off to the jailhouse with a breifcase. Sabrina was dressed up in her nicest dress, with shoulder long gloves and walked inside. Once inside she was instantly hit on by many of the men there and she firts back with them to further her goal. After getting warm enough with one she asks, "so mind if I go see your scariest prisioner, since I have you to protect me?" He grins and then unlocked the door for her letting Sab go into the back. She was walked to the cell where James and Jack were being held and she laughs at them. "These two are your scariest? They look like two morons who dont know what they are doing." The police looked her up and down as she was speaking and then says, "They are much worse than that, but I can be pretty bad too.." Sabrina huffs to herself and then turns her head, "oh yeah?" He put his hand to his waist and then nods. "Yeah!" She shrugs, "Then get in the cell and hand me the keys." He grabbed her arm and pulled her into a kiss. She looks past him to James and Jack and gives them a "I want to kill you two" look. She let him kiss her and used that time to pick off his keys and put it into the hole as she started to pull him away from the cell, and started to undo his buttons, taking her time to give them more time to escape.



Jack was snoozing off when he heard two people talking, followed by a laugh. He slowly sits up and groans as he runs the sleep from his eyes. "Will you bozos keep it dow-ooooooooh." His voice trails off as he looks at Sabrina in complete shock. When she glared at them, it brought a shiver down his spine and gulped. 



Captain TrashPanda said:


> Sash quickly left her and was about to leave when she saw the feathered lion sitting at a table. She came by and sat in front of him while he was looking away in deep thought.
> 
> "Mr. Gabriello, White Queen has sent me for you. She say that you are to be ready for an attack on factory. That is all she told me."
> 
> ...



Jack watched as James quietly opened the door. He slowly got out of his bed and slowly made his way out of the cell and comes up behind the cop. In an instant, Jack chopped the cop on the neck to knock him out and caught him before he hit the ground.  He dragged the body in the cell and starts removing his uniform, while also looting him for goods.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Aug 18, 2019)

Gabriello had his attention to his food when Sashenka spoke, which made him jump. "Whoa! My goodness, don't do that! Please announce yourself next time." He said and then listened what she had to say.  Once she relayed the message,  he nod to her. "Alright. I'll round up the members and meet you outside." He finished his food, dumped the remains in the trash and headed out.

(@Captain TrashPanda )


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Aug 18, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Jack was snoozing off when he heard two people talking, followed by a laugh. He slowly sits up and groans as he runs the sleep from his eyes. "Will you bozos keep it dow-ooooooooh." His voice trails off as he looks at Sabrina in complete shock. When she glared at them, it brought a shiver down his spine and gulped.
> 
> 
> 
> Jack watched as James quietly opened the door. He slowly got out of his bed and slowly made his way out of the cell and comes up behind the cop. In an instant, Jack chopped the cop on the neck to knock him out and caught him before he hit the ground.  He dragged the body in the cell and starts removing his uniform, while also looting him for goods.


James had sneaked into the locker room and found a uniform hanging from the wall. He quickly stripped down and put the uniform, it being a perfect fit. He put the officers cap on and walked back out, seeing Sab wiping her mouth off while Jack was getting the uniform. He patted himself down and made sure he looked official.
"Uhh.. Officer Jack, once you are ready to go let's make a stop by the evidence room then escort the, uhh..." He coughed, trying to think of something to say that wouldn't say he was digging Sab's look. "...the uh, feline, back outside." He didn't make eye contact with Sab, knowing she was pissed off. He waited for him to get dressed then he led the way to the evidence room.



HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello had his attention to his food when Sashenka spoke, which made him jump. "Whoa! My goodness, don't do that! Please announce yourself next time." He said and then listened what she had to say.  Once she relayed the message,  he nod to her. "Alright. I'll round up the members and meet you outside." He finished his food, dumped the remains in the trash and headed out.


Sash nodded and got up. She got herself some lunch before taking her rifle and sitting in the lobby. She did an ammo count and she had three five-bullet groups left, plus five K-bullets she had grabbed from home. Not too good on infantry, but great on vehicles. She sighed and waited for everyone else.


----------



## Zenkiki (Aug 18, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Sash quickly left her and was about to leave when she saw the feathered lion sitting at a table. She came by and sat in front of him while he was looking away in deep thought.
> 
> "Mr. Gabriello, White Queen has sent me for you. She say that you are to be ready for an attack on factory. That is all she told me."
> 
> ...





Captain TrashPanda said:


> James had sneaked into the locker room and found a uniform hanging from the wall. He quickly stripped down and put the uniform, it being a perfect fit. He put the officers cap on and walked back out, seeing Sab wiping her mouth off while Jack was getting the uniform. He patted himself down and made sure he looked official.
> "Uhh.. Officer Jack, once you are ready to go let's make a stop by the evidence room then escort the, uhh..." He coughed, trying to think of something to say that wouldn't say he was digging Sab's look. "...the uh, feline, back outside." He didn't make eye contact with Sab, knowing she was pissed off. He waited for him to get dressed then he led the way to the evidence room.
> 
> 
> Sash nodded and got up. She got herself some lunch before taking her rifle and sitting in the lobby. She did an ammo count and she had three five-bullet groups left, plus five K-bullets she had grabbed from home. Not too good on infantry, but great on vehicles. She sighed and waited for everyone else.





HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello had his attention to his food when Sashenka spoke, which made him jump. "Whoa! My goodness, don't do that! Please announce yourself next time." He said and then listened what she had to say.  Once she relayed the message,  he nod to her. "Alright. I'll round up the members and meet you outside." He finished his food, dumped the remains in the trash and headed out.
> 
> (@Captain TrashPanda )


Once the cop was knocked out she took a step away and angrily wiped her mouth with her gloved forearm. She watched as Jack put on his uniform and then James came out and she watched how he didnt look at her and then walked towards him. "You and I are going to have a serious talk once we are out of here." Then she waited for them to look through the evidence room while she wiped thd lipstick off the cop to hide her evidence. Then walked to the door to wait for the others.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Aug 18, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Once the cop was knocked out she took a step away and angrily wiped her mouth with her gloved forearm. She watched as Jack put on his uniform and then James came out and she watched how he didnt look at her and then walked towards him. "You and I are going to have a serious talk once we are out of here." Then she waited for them to look through the evidence room while she wiped thd lipstick off the cop to hide her evidence. Then walked to the door to wait for the others.


"Hell hath no fury..." he muttered to himself. He found their clothes and weapons in a black duffel bag in the corner. He checked that everything was in it and he slung it over his shoulder. He then walked to the door next to Sabrina and waited for Jack to come on.


----------



## Seph (Aug 18, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello had his attention to his food when Sashenka spoke, which made him jump. "Whoa! My goodness, don't do that! Please announce yourself next time." He said and then listened what she had to say.  Once she relayed the message,  he nod to her. "Alright. I'll round up the members and meet you outside." He finished his food, dumped the remains in the trash and headed out.
> 
> (@Captain TrashPanda )


Seph watched as the boss drive away, thinking that she was going to take him. “Huh.” He said as he walked back inside HQ. He couldn’t go to sleep anymore so he decided to try and find someone. After a bit of walking he saw Gab in the hallway. “Hey, Gabe, how’s it going buddy?” Seph asked him as he walked up.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Aug 19, 2019)

A few minutes later, Jack walked out of the cell fully dressed in the cop's uniform. He had put his prison clothes on the body and put him to bed, while also covering him. He walked out while putting the cap on and closing the cell door behind him. He looked to "Officer" James when he spoke and then cringed at the feline's fury. 'Dang, Sab can be pretty scary.' The young jackal thought to himself. He cleared his throat before he spoke. "Alright. Lead the way, officer."

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Gabriello was in the main lobby looking for anyone he recognized when Seph came up and spoke. He smiled and patted him on the shoulder. "Seph! Good thing I ran into you. We're heading out to our next mission, and I will need all the help I can get. Help me find the others and meet me outside."


(@Zenkiki , @Captain TrashPanda , @Seph , @GrimnCoyote , @Liseran Thistle , @pandepix )


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Aug 19, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> A few minutes later, Jack walked out of the cell fully dressed in the cop's uniform. He had put his prison clothes on the body and put him to bed, while also covering him. He walked out while putting the cap on and closing the cell door behind him. He looked to "Officer" James when he spoke and then cringed at the feline's fury. 'Dang, Sab can be pretty scary.' The young jackal thought to himself. He cleared his throat before he spoke. "Alright. Lead the way, officer."


James led the way with Sabrina and Jack behind him as he discreetly made his way outside, evidence bag and all. He looked around and recognized Sabrina's car. He walked to the back door and waited for her to come unlock the door so he could sit in the back with Jack and the evidence bag, not wanting to be within claw reach of Sabrina.


----------



## Seph (Aug 19, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> A few minutes later, Jack walked out of the cell fully dressed in the cop's uniform. He had put his prison clothes on the body and put him to bed, while also covering him. He walked out while putting the cap on and closing the cell door behind him. He looked to "Officer" James when he spoke and then cringed at the feline's fury. 'Dang, Sab can be pretty scary.' The young jackal thought to himself. He cleared his throat before he spoke. "Alright. Lead the way, officer."
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> ...


“Sure pal.” Seph said before walking away. After getting only a few feet away from Gabe he realized that he had no idea where anyone was. Seph decided to turn around and catch up to Gabe. “You know, uh, it might be best to stick together on this one.” Seph said, hoping that Gabe knew where to find them.


----------



## Zenkiki (Aug 19, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James led the way with Sabrina and Jack behind him as he discreetly made his way outside, evidence bag and all. He looked around and recognized Sabrina's car. He walked to the back door and waited for her to come unlock the door so he could sit in the back with Jack and the evidence bag, not wanting to be within claw reach of Sabrina.





HopeTLioness said:


> A few minutes later, Jack walked out of the cell fully dressed in the cop's uniform. He had put his prison clothes on the body and put him to bed, while also covering him. He walked out while putting the cap on and closing the cell door behind him. He looked to "Officer" James when he spoke and then cringed at the feline's fury. 'Dang, Sab can be pretty scary.' The young jackal thought to himself. He cleared his throat before he spoke. "Alright. Lead the way, officer."
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> ...


Sabrina walked out the jailhouse with her dress and all still on. She unlocked the door for the two and then got in driving back home fuming amd glaring at the two every now and again, but never said anything to them. Once they got back she says as emotionless and cold as she can. "My office... now." Then got out  and walked to her room.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Aug 19, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina walked out the jailhouse with her dress and all still on. She unlocked the door for the two and then got in driving back home fuming amd glaring at the two every now and again, but never said anything to them. Once they got back she says as emotionless and cold as she can. "My office... now." Then got out  and walked to her room.


James sat silent during the ride. He gulped when they got back to HQ. He walked inside and dropped the black bag by her office door before walking in her office and standing stiff as a board, knowing there would be hell to pay for their fuckup.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Aug 19, 2019)

Jack followed James and Sabrina out of the building and got in the back of Sabrina's car. He had his head down and kept silent during the ride once they made it to HQ, he cringed against the White Queen cold words. He gulped nervously at the same time as James as he got out and followed Sabrina to her office. He stood still, side by side with James as he waits nervously.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Gabriello didn't walked too far when Seph came back to him. He sighed and shook his head. "Alright, follow me. Let's try the main lobby area." He walked to the main lobby to look around to find any of his teammates. 

(@Captain TrashPanda , @Zenkiki , @Liseran Thistle ,@Seph , @pandepix , @GrimnCoyote )


----------



## Zenkiki (Aug 20, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James sat silent during the ride. He gulped when they got back to HQ. He walked inside and dropped the black bag by her office door before walking in her office and standing stiff as a board, knowing there would be hell to pay for their fuckup.





HopeTLioness said:


> Jack followed James and Sabrina out of the building and got in the back of Sabrina's car. He had his head down and kept silent during the ride once they made it to HQ, he cringed against the White Queen cold words. He gulped nervously at the same time as James as he got out and followed Sabrina to her office. He stood still, side by side with James as he waits nervously.
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> ...


Sabrina sat down at the desk and waits for them to sit down before she went on. "Do I need to ask what happened or is my intuition correct, that you started shooting and the cops came?"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Aug 20, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina sat down at the desk and waits for them to sit down before she went on. "Do I need to ask what happened or is my intuition correct, that you started shooting and the cops came?"


James cleared his throat and spoke lowly and humbly, looking ahead at the wall.
"Ma'am, we did indeed start shooting, and we did have the cops called on us. However, we would have escaped unscathed, until Jack missed a leap attempting to roof run and drug us to our arrest. My deepest apologies that the mission went cattywampus, I take full responsibility for Jack and I. I took action and did not believe that we could take the store peacefully... resulting in the cops reacting." He swallowed and kept his straight and solemn look, nervous of what she was going to do.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Aug 20, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina sat down at the desk and waits for them to sit down before she went on. "Do I need to ask what happened or is my intuition correct, that you started shooting and the cops came?"





Captain TrashPanda said:


> James cleared his throat and spoke lowly and humbly, looking ahead at the wall.
> "Ma'am, we did indeed start shooting, and we did have the cops called on us. However, we would have escaped unscathed, until Jack missed a leap attempting to roof run and drug us to our arrest. My deepest apologies that the mission went cattywampus, I take full responsibility for Jack and I. I took action and did not believe that we could take the store peacefully... resulting in the cops reacting." He swallowed and kept his straight and solemn look, nervous of what she was going to do.



"Wait, hold on!" Jack chimed in. " This is not James' fault for getting us arrested. Its mine, so I will take full responsibility for that. Not him. So if any one of us needs to be reprimanded,  let it be me."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Aug 20, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> "Wait, hold on!" Jack chimed in. " This is not James' fault for getting us arrested. Its mine, so I will take full responsibility for that. Not him. So if any one of us needs to be reprimanded,  let it be me."


James turned to him, a stern look on his face. "No. I am the team lead... I should have thought the plan out better. I had a terrible plan, and it resulted in us getting arrested. You were only following orders. I take responsibility for both me and Jack... for our fireteam." He looked back ahead and took a deep breath, waiting for Sab to say something.


----------



## Zenkiki (Aug 20, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> "Wait, hold on!" Jack chimed in. " This is not James' fault for getting us arrested. Its mine, so I will take full responsibility for that. Not him. So if any one of us needs to be reprimanded,  let it be me."





Captain TrashPanda said:


> James cleared his throat and spoke lowly and humbly, looking ahead at the wall.
> "Ma'am, we did indeed start shooting, and we did have the cops called on us. However, we would have escaped unscathed, until Jack missed a leap attempting to roof run and drug us to our arrest. My deepest apologies that the mission went cattywampus, I take full responsibility for Jack and I. I took action and did not believe that we could take the store peacefully... resulting in the cops reacting." He swallowed and kept his straight and solemn look, nervous of what she was going to do.


Sabrina sighs, "James I thought you would be smarter than to start shooting people when there are civilians around. I wanted you to handle it peacefully and buy out the shop, not necessarily kill him. Eliminate doesn't always mean kill, but it isn't reasonable to punish you for going after the gang there, but it is reasonable to punish you for handling the situation wrong when the cops came. You are under house arrest for a week. You will not be coming with us to the factory." She looks at Jack. "Jack you were following orders and stood up, taking the blame for your actions, and as such you and your brother will be coming with me if his injury heals."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Aug 20, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina sighs, "James I thought you would be smarter than to start shooting people when there are civilians around. I wanted you to handle it peacefully and buy out the shop, not necessarily kill him. Eliminate doesn't always mean kill, but it isn't reasonable to punish you for going after the gang there, but it is reasonable to punish you for handling the situation wrong when the cops came. You are under house arrest for a week. You will not be coming with us to the factory." She looks at Jack. "Jack you were following orders and stood up, taking the blame for your actions, and as such you and your brother will be coming with me if his injury heals."



"What?! House arrest?! That's bullshit! Looks, Ms. Sabrina, I know we screwed up but I think this is the worst time to put James on house arrest! We're short on people and we need as much people on a mission as much as we can! Especially if we're going to take one of the MS23 base! Please, Ms. Sabrina, you must reconsider!" The jackal begged the feline.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Aug 20, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina sighs, "James I thought you would be smarter than to start shooting people when there are civilians around. I wanted you to handle it peacefully and buy out the shop, not necessarily kill him. Eliminate doesn't always mean kill, but it isn't reasonable to punish you for going after the gang there, but it is reasonable to punish you for handling the situation wrong when the cops came. You are under house arrest for a week. You will not be coming with us to the factory." She looks at Jack. "Jack you were following orders and stood up, taking the blame for your actions, and as such you and your brother will be coming with me if his injury heals."





HopeTLioness said:


> "What?! House arrest?! That's bullshit! Looks, Ms. Sabrina, I know we screwed up but I think this is the worst time to put James on house arrest! We're short on people and we need as much people on a mission as much as we can! Especially if we're going to take one of the MS23 base! Please, Ms. Sabrina, you must reconsider!" The jackal begged the feline.


"Jack! I screwed up! I almost got us both sent to prison for 15 years. I risked your livelihood, I put everyone in jeopardy.... my actions have consequences and I will take it with humility."
James felt like someone kicked him in the chest. He took a breath and nodded slightly to Sabrina. 
"...Yes ma'am." He waited for her to dismiss them so he could ride back to the hotel and think how he could do better as a leader next time.
_"Shit... we learn from our mistakes, we'll- no I'll get em next time..."_


----------



## Zenkiki (Aug 20, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> "What?! House arrest?! That's bullshit! Looks, Ms. Sabrina, I know we screwed up but I think this is the worst time to put James on house arrest! We're short on people and we need as much people on a mission as much as we can! Especially if we're going to take one of the MS23 base! Please, Ms. Sabrina, you must reconsider!" The jackal begged the feline.





Captain TrashPanda said:


> "Jack! I screwed up! I almost got us both sent to prison for 15 years. I risked your livelihood, I put everyone in jeopardy.... my actions have consequences and I will take it with humility."
> James felt like someone kicked him in the chest. He took a breath and nodded slightly to Sabrina.
> "...Yes ma'am." He waited for her to dismiss them so he could ride back to the hotel and think how he could do better as a leader next time.
> _"Shit... we learn from our mistakes, we'll- no I'll get em next time..."_


Sabrina let James tell Jack off and then thought for a bit. "Jack we are not attacking the factory for a while. We are not close to ready." She looked at James. "Then if you habe nothing else to say you are dismissed. If you have anything else to say say it."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Aug 20, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina let James tell Jack off and then thought for a bit. "Jack we are not attacking the factory for a while. We are not close to ready." She looked at James. "Then if you habe nothing else to say you are dismissed. If you have anything else to say say it."


“Nice dress.”
He turned around and headed for the door, seeing if she’d respond by the time he was out.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Aug 20, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> "Jack! I screwed up! I almost got us both sent to prison for 15 years. I risked your livelihood, I put everyone in jeopardy.... my actions have consequences and I will take it with humility."
> James felt like someone kicked him in the chest. He took a breath and nodded slightly to Sabrina.
> "...Yes ma'am." He waited for her to dismiss them so he could ride back to the hotel and think how he could do better as a leader next time.
> _"Shit... we learn from our mistakes, we'll- no I'll get em next time..."_





Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina let James tell Jack off and then thought for a bit. "Jack we are not attacking the factory for a while. We are not close to ready." She looked at James. "Then if you habe nothing else to say you are dismissed. If you have anything else to say say it."



After listening to James and then Sabrina, he sighed in defeat. "Alright, ma"am. I'm gonna go check on my bro...." He looked to James and then left the office to go find Jax.


----------



## Zenkiki (Aug 20, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> “Nice dress.”
> He turned around and headed for the door, seeing if she’d respond by the time he was out.


Sabrina tossed a pen at him for his comment trying to flirt with her. 


HopeTLioness said:


> After listening to James and then Sabrina, he sighed in defeat. "Alright, ma"am. I'm gonna go check on my bro...." He looked to James and then left the office to go find Jax.


She nods and then closes her book and stood up to put her journal in the filing cabinet.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Aug 20, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina tossed a pen at him for his comment trying to flirt with her.


James had a small smile as he swatted the pen away, walking out the door and grabbing the evidence bag. He left Jack’s clothes on the ground folded up neatly with his weapons and walked out to the street.
“Welp... shit.” He sighed and started walking in his stolen cop uniform, carrying the evidence bag which held his soldiers uniform and his pistol.
He arrived at the hotel about 20 minutes later. He walked up to his room and shut the door. He sighed as he sat the bag down and took of the cops uniform, crawling in the bed in his boxers. He rubbed his face and realized he didn’t have a gun anymore. “Goddamnit... Imma need to go to a gun store and buy a weapon.” He crawled under the blanket and sighed, falling asleep and taking a nap.


----------



## pandepix (Aug 22, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> A few minutes later, Jack walked out of the cell fully dressed in the cop's uniform. He had put his prison clothes on the body and put him to bed, while also covering him. He walked out while putting the cap on and closing the cell door behind him. He looked to "Officer" James when he spoke and then cringed at the feline's fury. 'Dang, Sab can be pretty scary.' The young jackal thought to himself. He cleared his throat before he spoke. "Alright. Lead the way, officer."
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> ...



Reggie jolted awake and looked around the room startled, taking a moment to remember where he was and why. He got a shower and cleaned himself up a bit, before making his way down to the lobby, where he ran into Seph and Gabriello. He waved, catching up to them. "Mission time?" he asked, eyes wide.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Aug 23, 2019)

pandepix said:


> Reggie jolted awake and looked around the room startled, taking a moment to remember where he was and why. He got a shower and cleaned himself up a bit, before making his way down to the lobby, where he ran into Seph and Gabriello. He waved, catching up to them. "Mission time?" he asked, eyes wide.



Gabriello turned to Reggie when he spoke. "There you are. You missed training this morning. But to answer your question,  yes. We are assigned on a mission and I need everyone to come and be prepared. Are you ready Reggie?"


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Aug 27, 2019)

Zach woke up late that morning, he hadn't eaten breakfast, and he hadn't even taken the time to make sure that one green coat he wore was clean. Now that he thinks about it he's pretty sure he hasn't washed that coat in awhile, and he definitely wasn't doing it any favors by staying in bed with it. He got up, yawning and decided he'd leave to go see what the others were up to. No doubt he'd probably have to patch someone up. 

Walking into the lobby, he yawned loudly. "Alright. Who do I have to patch up today?" He said to Seph and Gabriello. He was surprisingly not low on supplies yet.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Aug 27, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Zach woke up late that morning, he hadn't eaten breakfast, and he hadn't even taken the time to make sure that one green coat he wore was clean. Now that he thinks about it he's pretty sure he hasn't washed that coat in awhile, and he definitely wasn't doing it any favors by staying in bed with it. He got up, yawning and decided he'd leave to go see what the others were up to. No doubt he'd probably have to patch someone up.
> 
> Walking into the lobby, he yawned loudly. "Alright. Who do I have to patch up today?" He said to Seph and Gabriello. He was surprisingly not low on supplies yet.



Gabriello turn towards the fox and shook his head. "Well, you woke up a bit late. You missed training. Anyway, to answer your question, there's no one needed to be patched up. However, we are going on a mission, so I need you to come."


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Aug 27, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello turn towards the fox and shook his head. "Well, you woke up a bit late. You missed training. Anyway, to answer your question, there's no one needed to be patched up. However, we are going on a mission, so I need you to come."



Zach sighed "Fine, okay. I'll go drag Pete out of bed." He said. "Mind telling me where this new mission is, by any chance, or is it a surprise for later?"


----------



## HopeTLioness (Aug 27, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Zach sighed "Fine, okay. I'll go drag Pete out of bed." He said. "Mind telling me where this new mission is, by any chance, or is it a surprise for later?"



"We are targeting a factory run by the MS23. There are scouts there that are waiting for us."


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Aug 27, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> "We are targeting a factory run by the MS23. There are scouts there that are waiting for us."



A factory this time, huh? Zach supposed it wasn't any different from all the other stops they made. He left to go and get Peter from his room. He found him, to his surprise, already up. "Hey, we gotta head out. Gab says we're going on another mission today." he told the rabbit. 

Peter was on the floor of his room, fiddling with that damn gun of his. "Already, huh? I'll be there in a sec." He said, dismissively.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Aug 31, 2019)

"My first real mission", the girl said happily, "I promise to not let any of you down".


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Aug 31, 2019)

Peter has finally made his way to the rest of the group, with Zach in tow. "I just hope we actually find something this time." Peter said. He had slung his gun on his back. "The last time was kind of boring." 

Zach scoffed. "You think _your _part of the mission was boring? I was stuck in a hot car with this mutt over here." He pointed a thumb at Umbra. "At least you got lunch."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Sep 1, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "My first real mission", the girl said happily, "I promise to not let any of you down".





Liseran Thistle said:


> Peter has finally made his way to the rest of the group, with Zach in tow. "I just hope we actually find something this time." Peter said. He had slung his gun on his back. "The last time was kind of boring."
> 
> Zach scoffed. "You think _your _part of the mission was boring? I was stuck in a hot car with this mutt over here." He pointed a thumb at Umbra. "At least you got lunch."



"Actually, before we head out on our mission, we are going to do some more training first. I want you all to be ready when the time comes. So follow me." Gabriello turned around and lead Seph, Akako, Sashenka, Jack, Reggie, Zach, Peter, and Umbra to the elevator. A few minutes later, they traveled underground of HQ where the scene is set up to look like an old factory to do training. Gabriello went over to a table and started handing everyone safety gears before putting one on himself. Once everyone is suited and lined up, he faced them as he started his speech.

"Alright, gentlemen...and ladies, I want to see how you react when being under pressure. In that building behind me, you will face your enemies. Your job is to get in and take as much of the enemies out. Fair warning, there will be civilians that you will encounter. Some of them will be held at gun point. You will be timed until you take out the captors. You are each given a training rifle and pistol. I will be timing you and checking your progress. Any questions?"

(@Seph , @JackJackal , @Liseran Thistle , @GrimnCoyote , @pandepix @Captain TrashPanda )


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Sep 1, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> "Actually, before we head out on our mission, we are going to do some more training first. I want you all to be ready when the time comes. So follow me." Gabriello turned around and lead Seph, Akako, Jack, Reggie, Zach, Peter, and Umbra to the elevator. A few minutes later, they traveled underground of HQ where the scene is set up to look like an old factory to do training. Gabriello went over to a table and started handing everyone safety gears before putting one on himself. Once everyone is suited and lined up, he faced them as he started his speech.
> 
> "Alright, gentlemen...and lady, I want to see how you react when being under pressure. In that building behind me, you will face your enemies. Your job is to get in and take as much of the enemies out. Fair warning, there will be civilians that you will encounter. Some of them will be held at gun point. You will be timed until you take out the captors. You are each given a training rifle and pistol. I will be timing you and checking your progress. Any questions?"
> 
> (@Seph , @JackJackal , @Liseran Thistle , @GrimnCoyote , @pandepix )



"Uh sir", Akako raised her paw like student would to a teacher. "I've never really learned to fire a gun properly".


----------



## HopeTLioness (Sep 1, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "Uh sir", Akako raised her paw like student would to a teacher. "I've never really learned to fire a gun properly".



Gabriello looked at her and was quiet for a moment. He then looked to everyone else. "Does anyone else also do not know how to use a gun properly?"

(@GrimnCoyote , @pandepix , @JackJackal , @Captain TrashPanda , @Seph , @Liseran Thistle)


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Sep 1, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> "Actually, before we head out on our mission, we are going to do some more training first. I want you all to be ready when the time comes. So follow me." Gabriello turned around and lead Seph, Akako, Sashenka, Jack, Reggie, Zach, Peter, and Umbra to the elevator. A few minutes later, they traveled underground of HQ where the scene is set up to look like an old factory to do training. Gabriello went over to a table and started handing everyone safety gears before putting one on himself. Once everyone is suited and lined up, he faced them as he started his speech.
> 
> "Alright, gentlemen...and ladies, I want to see how you react when being under pressure. In that building behind me, you will face your enemies. Your job is to get in and take as much of the enemies out. Fair warning, there will be civilians that you will encounter. Some of them will be held at gun point. You will be timed until you take out the captors. You are each given a training rifle and pistol. I will be timing you and checking your progress. Any questions?"
> 
> (@Seph , @JackJackal , @Liseran Thistle , @GrimnCoyote , @pandepix @Captain TrashPanda )


Sash had been outisde waiting for Gab when she looked back in and saw them hopping in an elevator. She quickly came back in and jumped in, still holding her white rifle in the bag. She followed them out once Gab started talking and looked at the training room, looking at the protective gear and shaking her head.
"Pain is true teacher, experience best mentor," she mumbled to herself. When he asked for questions she looked around.


GrimnCoyote said:


> "Uh sir", Akako raised her paw like student would to a teacher. "I've never really learned to fire a gun properly".





HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello looked at her and was quiet for a moment. He then looked to everyone else. "Does anyone else also do not know how to use a gun properly?"
> 
> (@GrimnCoyote , @pandepix , @JackJackal , @Captain TrashPanda , @Seph , @Liseran Thistle)


"No... but I do have question. I am sniper, I have bayonet but this rifle is not meant for face to face conflict. Are we throwing everyone into kill-box in real mission or you structure by capability?" She kept her steely look she normally had, a bit offset Gab was going to just tell them to move in. Surely there needed to be a plan.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Sep 1, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Sash had been outisde waiting for Gab when she looked back in and saw them hopping in an elevator. She quickly came back in and jumped in, still holding her white rifle in the bag. She followed them out once Gab started talking and looked at the training room, looking at the protective gear and shaking her head.
> "Pain is true teacher, experience best mentor," she mumbled to herself. When he asked for questions she looked around.
> 
> 
> "No... but I do have question. I am sniper, I have bayonet but this rifle is not meant for face to face conflict. Are we throwing everyone into kill-box in real mission or you structure by capability?" She kept her steely look she normally had, a bit offset Gab was going to just tell them to move in. Surely there needed to be a plan.



Gabriello looked to the white wolf and listened to her question before replying. "I'm basically testing everyone to see where there are in their skills. I know that you, Ms. Volkov, have excellent skills in long-range combat. In which, I may need your help to teach others how to shoot. But for right now, I just want to see how you all will handle the situation when things goes haywire. This is only training after all."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Sep 1, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello looked to the white wolf and listened to her question before replying. "I'm basically testing everyone to see where there are in their skills. I know that you, Ms. Volkov, have excellent skills in long-range combat. In which, I may need your help to teach others how to shoot. But for right now, I just want to see how you all will handle the situation when things goes haywire. This is only training after all."


Sash wiped her snout and sighed, looking at the others and crossing her arms. “I was drafted here to kill your evil men. I do fine anywhere you want but best in long range, test me if you dare.” She now had an almost defiant look at the Sicilian, wanting to show she was more then just a wolf with a gun. She was a Russian soldier who could take anything he threw.
“When this is over, I can teach all the дети (babies) on how to shoot gun.”


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Sep 2, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Sash wiped her snout and sighed, looking at the others and crossing her arms. “I was drafted here to kill your evil men. I do fine anywhere you want but best in long range, test me if you dare.” She now had an almost defiant look at the Sicilian, wanting to show she was more then just a wolf with a gun. She was a Russian soldier who could take anything he threw.
> “When this is over, I can teach all the дети (babies) on how to shoot gun.”



Zach looked over at Umbra skeptically. "Do _you _know how to shoot a gun?" He asked the wolf. 

"Well...they did teach me how to shoot a small pistol during the war. I wasn't allowed on the battlefield mind you, because I had signed up for the medical positions in those cozy encampments." He thought for a while. "But it has been a very long time since then. I normally don't rely on weaponry when attacking people." 

"You should know how to shoot a gun, Zach! I own one, don't I?" Peter told him. 

Zach sighed. "Just because I've been shot with a gun, doesn't mean I know how to use one, Cotton. And I don't learn by lookin' at people." 

_We're gonna have to do homework after this, aren't we? _The fox thought, ruefully.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Sep 2, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Sash wiped her snout and sighed, looking at the others and crossing her arms. “I was drafted here to kill your evil men. I do fine anywhere you want but best in long range, test me if you dare.” She now had an almost defiant look at the Sicilian, wanting to show she was more then just a wolf with a gun. She was a Russian soldier who could take anything he threw.
> “When this is over, I can teach all the дети (babies) on how to shoot gun.”



Gabriello just looked at her, a bit confused at her attitude and inwardly rolled his eyes at her. '_Mio Dio, don't tell me that I have another James to deal with. Seriously, why do all of the military people that I meet with have these fucking attitudes?! It doesn't make any sense!' _The feathered lion thought to himself and then listened to the conversation between Zach and Umbra.


Liseran Thistle said:


> Zach looked over at Umbra skeptically. "Do _you _know how to shoot a gun?" He asked the wolf.
> 
> "Well...they did teach me how to shoot a small pistol during the war. I wasn't allowed on the battlefield mind you, because I had signed up for the medical positions in those cozy encampments." He thought for a while. "But it has been a very long time since then. I normally don't rely on weaponry when attacking people."
> 
> ...



He just sighed. "Alright. Change of plans. We're just gonna start with learning how to fire a gun. Now, I gave each of you two guns: a rifle and a pistol. Let's start with a pistol first. " He pull his pistol out from his holster and showed it to everyone. "This is The Browning Model, 1922, Semi-Automatic Pistol. It was based on Model 1910, and was created by the Germans. It has a blowback action, 9x17mm caliber; overall weight is .73kg, overall length is 178mm, and the  barrel size is 114mm. It shoots nine rounds per minute, and its velocity is 875 feet per second. Great use for close quarters battles. Now what I want each of you do is to get in position. You will face out into the field and aim your guns. Make sure your arms are up and straight, and both of your paws holding the gun. Now let me show you." He turns around and stands in front of the line. "Now when I say, 'Get ready.', you stand here in position. Then when I say, 'Take aim.", you pull your pistol out and aim." Gabriello aims his gun at a target. "And when I say,  "Fire!", you fire your gun. Now, pay attention. " He put his gun away and step away from the line. Then he begins his demo to the class. 

"Get ready."

Gabriello took a step forward at the line.

"Take aim."

He then pulls out his pistol and aims it at target.

"Fire!"

In an instant, the feathered lion let's out several rounds on the target before he stopped. He then lowered his gun and looked at his results. He saw that most of his bullets hit the torso area and a few at the head. He then turned back to the class. "So. Any more questions?"

(@Seph , @pandepix , @JackJackal , @GrimnCoyote )


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Sep 3, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello just looked at her, a bit confused at her attitude and inwardly rolled his eyes at her. '_Mio Dio, don't tell me that I have another James to deal with. Seriously, why do all of the military people that I meet with have these fucking attitudes?! It doesn't make any sense!' _The feathered lion thought to himself and then listened to the conversation between Zach and Umbra.
> 
> 
> He just sighed. "Alright. Change of plans. We're just gonna start with learning how to fire a gun. Now, I gave each of you two guns: a rifle and a pistol. Let's start with a pistol first. " He pull his pistol out from his holster and showed it to everyone. "This is The Browning Model, 1922, Semi-Automatic Pistol. It was based on Model 1910, and was created by the Germans. It has a blowback action, 9x17mm caliber; overall weight is .73kg, overall length is 178mm, and the  barrel size is 114mm. It shoots nine rounds per minute, and its velocity is 875 feet per second. Great use for close quarters battles. Now what I want each of you do is to get in position. You will face out into the field and aim your guns. Make sure your arms are up and straight, and both of your paws holding the gun. Now let me show you." He turns around and stands in front of the line. "Now when I say, 'Get ready.', you stand here in position. Then when I say, 'Take aim.", you pull your pistol out and aim." Gabriello aims his gun at a target. "And when I say,  "Fire!", you fire your gun. Now, pay attention. " He put his gun away and step away from the line. Then he begins his demo to the class.
> ...



Zach blinked for a minute. "I didn't get any of that gun jargon you said before your demonstration, but I think I get the gist of it." He said.


----------



## Seph (Sep 3, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello just looked at her, a bit confused at her attitude and inwardly rolled his eyes at her. '_Mio Dio, don't tell me that I have another James to deal with. Seriously, why do all of the military people that I meet with have these fucking attitudes?! It doesn't make any sense!' _The feathered lion thought to himself and then listened to the conversation between Zach and Umbra.
> 
> 
> He just sighed. "Alright. Change of plans. We're just gonna start with learning how to fire a gun. Now, I gave each of you two guns: a rifle and a pistol. Let's start with a pistol first. " He pull his pistol out from his holster and showed it to everyone. "This is The Browning Model, 1922, Semi-Automatic Pistol. It was based on Model 1910, and was created by the Germans. It has a blowback action, 9x17mm caliber; overall weight is .73kg, overall length is 178mm, and the  barrel size is 114mm. It shoots nine rounds per minute, and its velocity is 875 feet per second. Great use for close quarters battles. Now what I want each of you do is to get in position. You will face out into the field and aim your guns. Make sure your arms are up and straight, and both of your paws holding the gun. Now let me show you." He turns around and stands in front of the line. "Now when I say, 'Get ready.', you stand here in position. Then when I say, 'Take aim.", you pull your pistol out and aim." Gabriello aims his gun at a target. "And when I say,  "Fire!", you fire your gun. Now, pay attention. " He put his gun away and step away from the line. Then he begins his demo to the class.
> ...


Seph had zoned out a bit when Gabe started talking about blowback actions, he was brought back by the sound of Gabe shooting. “No sir.” Seph said as he gave a mock salute. “_This is what boot camp must’ve been like.” _Seph thought. _“I wouldn’t have made it.” _Seph concluded in his head.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Sep 4, 2019)

"Ok...guess it'd be easy enought to hit", Akako said stairing at the target. The girl the though, _now all I need to do is not make a fool of myself._


----------



## pandepix (Sep 4, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello just looked at her, a bit confused at her attitude and inwardly rolled his eyes at her. '_Mio Dio, don't tell me that I have another James to deal with. Seriously, why do all of the military people that I meet with have these fucking attitudes?! It doesn't make any sense!' _The feathered lion thought to himself and then listened to the conversation between Zach and Umbra.
> 
> 
> He just sighed. "Alright. Change of plans. We're just gonna start with learning how to fire a gun. Now, I gave each of you two guns: a rifle and a pistol. Let's start with a pistol first. " He pull his pistol out from his holster and showed it to everyone. "This is The Browning Model, 1922, Semi-Automatic Pistol. It was based on Model 1910, and was created by the Germans. It has a blowback action, 9x17mm caliber; overall weight is .73kg, overall length is 178mm, and the  barrel size is 114mm. It shoots nine rounds per minute, and its velocity is 875 feet per second. Great use for close quarters battles. Now what I want each of you do is to get in position. You will face out into the field and aim your guns. Make sure your arms are up and straight, and both of your paws holding the gun. Now let me show you." He turns around and stands in front of the line. "Now when I say, 'Get ready.', you stand here in position. Then when I say, 'Take aim.", you pull your pistol out and aim." Gabriello aims his gun at a target. "And when I say,  "Fire!", you fire your gun. Now, pay attention. " He put his gun away and step away from the line. Then he begins his demo to the class.
> ...



Reggie listened to Gab explain the specs of the pistol and flinched when he started to fire, the cacophony of sound still ringing in his ears after Gab was done. He picked up a pistol and carefully examined it, feeling the weight of the cold steel in his hands. _I'm actually holding a gun. Never in a million years... _He faced a target and imitated the position Gab had demonstrated for aiming. Reggie knew he wouldn't have a problem shooting it, but shooting someone else was a different story. He didn't want to hurt anyone, but knew it was going to be necessary and he still struggled with the idea of it.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Sep 5, 2019)

Gabriello looked at everyone. "Alright, since there are no more questions,  go ahead and take position." He moved to the side as he watched the others get into position. "Alright, get ready." he commanded as he watch the others stepped up to the line.

"Aim."

He waits for everyone to take aim before saying the final command.

"Fire!"

(@GrimnCoyote , @Captain TrashPanda , @pandepix , @JackJackal , @Seph , @Liseran Thistle )


----------



## Seph (Sep 5, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello looked at everyone. "Alright, since there are no more questions,  go ahead and take position." He moved to the side as he watched the others get into position. "Alright, get ready." he commanded as he watch the others stepped up to the line.
> 
> "Aim."
> 
> ...


Seph decided to go with his tried and true way of shooting, he held the pistol in his right hand with his left at his side and closed one eye. Once he received the order to fire he pulled the trigger. Once everyone had stopped shooting he looked to see his in the stomach area of the target. “Huh.” He said, impressed that he actually hit it.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Sep 5, 2019)

Sash had went to her bag and pulled a Gasser M1870 revolver out, only used when she absolutely needed it. She made sure it was loaded before taking her position, aiming down the sight and emptying it, she not being used to the kick since she hadn't used it since the Russian Revolution. She looked down range and saw of her six bullets, three hit torso, two hit the head, and one just grazed it's shoulder. "Shit..." She was displeased in her own performance, knowing she could do better.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Sep 5, 2019)

The girl held her breathe qnd took aim at the target. She tensed up and coiled her pointer firnger inward three times. The first shot missed the target by a foot, the second drove into the targets outermost ring, the final almost hit the dead center.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Sep 6, 2019)

Seph said:


> Seph decided to go with his tried and true way of shooting, he held the pistol in his right hand with his left at his side and closed one eye. Once he received the order to fire he pulled the trigger. Once everyone had stopped shooting he looked to see his in the stomach area of the target. “Huh.” He said, impressed that he actually hit it.



Gabriello walked over to examine his results. "Hm. You did good hitting the target. However, I suggest using both paws to steady the gun a bit more. Next round, I want to see you hit the head and heart." He patted him on the shoulder and moved to the next person.



Captain TrashPanda said:


> Sash had went to her bag and pulled a Gasser M1870 revolver out, only used when she absolutely needed it. She made sure it was loaded before taking her position, aiming down the sight and emptying it, she not being used to the kick since she hadn't used it since the Russian Revolution. She looked down range and saw of her six bullets, three hit torso, two hit the head, and one just grazed it's shoulder. "Shit..." She was displeased in her own performance, knowing she could do better.



He examined her work and looked at her. "Impressive. However, you don't need me to tell you that. After all, you are a professional. " He nod to her and moved along.



GrimnCoyote said:


> The girl held her breathe qnd took aim at the target. She tensed up and coiled her pointer firnger inward three times. The first shot missed the target by a foot, the second drove into the targets outermost ring, the final almost hit the dead center.



He looked at her results and nod. "You made some hits. But you can do better. Try to stand up straight, hold the gun out and straight; tight grip, tense up more, and make sure you see the target while aiming." As he explains this, he positioned her more with her body to stand tall and straight, and have her to aim a bit more at the target. Once he was done, he moved along.


----------



## pandepix (Sep 6, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello looked at everyone. "Alright, since there are no more questions,  go ahead and take position." He moved to the side as he watched the others get into position. "Alright, get ready." he commanded as he watch the others stepped up to the line.
> 
> "Aim."
> 
> ...



Reggie hesitated for a moment after Gab gave the command and took his shots. The recoil caught him off guard and he slightly stumbled before regaining his posture. He emptied the mag and when he was finished, looked at the target. The shots were scattered, but he had managed to hit all six.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Sep 6, 2019)

Zach shot his gun, not sure if he had managed to hit whatever was in front of him. "Well how was that?" He asked Peter.

The rabbit chuckled. "Are you as blind as a bat, or what?" Zach scowled.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Sep 6, 2019)

"Oh...ok", she spoke as her posture was corrected. Taking deep breathes the vixen steadied her aim and took fire. This time two bullets hit the center and one hit the ring just outside the center.


----------



## Seph (Sep 6, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello walked over to examine his results. "Hm. You did good hitting the target. However, I suggest using both paws to steady the gun a bit more. Next round, I want to see you hit the head and heart." He patted him on the shoulder and moved to the next person.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seph chuckled at Gabe suggesting that he could hit either the head or the heart. “Stomach shot will do good enough, not many people I’ve known who can take one and keep fighting.” Seph said to him. “But, I’ll try my best.” Seph said as Gabe walked away. He looked over to see the other results. He first noticed that he was the only one to shoot one bullet, and then how much better everyone’s results were. _“Now how is it that she’s never shot a gun before, but can get hits like that.” _He wondered to himself.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Sep 7, 2019)

pandepix said:


> Reggie hesitated for a moment after Gab gave the command and took his shots. The recoil caught him off guard and he slightly stumbled before regaining his posture. He emptied the mag and when he was finished, looked at the target. The shots were scattered, but he had managed to hit all six.



Gabriello walked over and saw the feline's results. He shook his head and looked down at Reggie. "Terrible. You need to stand tall and tense up, like a brick wall." He pulled out his pistol and aimed his gun. He demonstrated how to tense up and then put his gun away. He helps him straighten up in his stance and then pat him on the back. "Like a brick!" Then he moved on.



Liseran Thistle said:


> Zach shot his gun, not sure if he had managed to hit whatever was in front of him. "Well how was that?" He asked Peter.
> 
> The rabbit chuckled. "Are you as blind as a bat, or what?" Zach scowled.



"I agree with the rabbit." Gabriello commented as he walked over and took a look at Zach's work. "Did even aim at the target?" He then looked at Peter's work and nod in approval. "Good work, Peter! You did a great job. Perhaps you need to help your friend here." He glanced down at Zach and then walked away. "Try again."


After an hour of target practice, Gabriello starts to wrap things up. "Good work, today, everyone. With more practice, you will become pros. Go take a break and I will contact you guys when we go on another mission. You are dismissed."


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Sep 7, 2019)

_Did well but I can do better, _Akako thought as she tucked the gun away. _Still need to prove myself, _she looked down at her paws_, need to do good on the mission. _Noticing she'd yet to change since the hotel in Japan she shook her head. "Yokunai, should probably aquire new clothes".


----------



## Zenkiki (Sep 7, 2019)

Sabrina walked down to the bottom of the garage to the makeshift range and then watched them all shoot for a bit before watching Gab call the session. She walks over to him and soon behind him, "They still need a lot of work. How is it that they all have trouble shooting? I would figure that one of them would be decent at guns." She looks at him again and says, "You should have started with a rifle, it is far more accurate and user friendly, plus the kick isn't as back as you would think it is. It sounds scary, but it isnt."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Sep 7, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina walked down to the bottom of the garage to the makeshift range and then watched them all shoot for a bit before watching Gab call the session. She walks over to him and soon behind him, "They still need a lot of work. How is it that they all have trouble shooting? I would figure that one of them would be decent at guns." She looks at him again and says, "You should have started with a rifle, it is far more accurate and user friendly, plus the kick isn't as back as you would think it is. It sounds scary, but it isnt."



The feathered lion's left ear flickered and his feathers rosed up a bit when his boss came up and started to speak to him. He shook his head. "I know but some of them were timid. SonI decided that they should try something small. However, they will handle and rifle next session." He pulls out a cigar case from his pocket and pulls one out. He puts the cigar in his maw and pockets the case. He looks back at Sabrina and bows humbly at her. "Pardon me. I normally don't smoke very often, but I feel like I need one right now. Also, this is more or a herbal blend." He pulled out a lighter and lit the cigar. He moved away from Sabrina and blew the smoke in another direction. "So what's up, my queen?"


----------



## Zenkiki (Sep 7, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> The feathered lion's left ear flickered and his feathers rosed up a bit when his boss came up and started to speak to him. He shook his head. "I know but some of them were timid. SonI decided that they should try something small. However, they will handle and rifle next session." He pulls out a cigar case from his pocket and pulls one out. He puts the cigar in his maw and pockets the case. He looks back at Sabrina and bows humbly at her. "Pardon me. I normally don't smoke very often, but I feel like I need one right now. Also, this is more or a herbal blend." He pulled out a lighter and lit the cigar. He moved away from Sabrina and blew the smoke in another direction. "So what's up, my queen?"


She nods at him saying it was fine to smoke and saw him take a step back and blow it out in another direction. She then looks at him and then says, "I haven't heard back from my niece yet, and I am getting a little worried. I think they have been caught."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Sep 7, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> After an hour of target practice, Gabriello starts to wrap things up. "Good work, today, everyone. With more practice, you will become pros. Go take a break and I will contact you guys when we go on another mission. You are dismissed."


Sash nodded and packed her things, filing for the door. Her ears perked up when Sabrina began criticizing her and everyone else. She shot a look behind her to see that Gab had a cigar in his maw and his paws were clasped behind him. She emptied the revolver except for one bullet, turned on a dime, aimed down the iron sight with incredible precision, and fired. The bullet cut the feathered lion’s cigar in half right under his nose, the smoking ashes on the floor. The bullet slammed into the concrete behind them and dropped to the floor.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Sep 7, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Sash nodded and packed her things, filing for the door. Her ears perked up when Sabrina began criticizing her and everyone else. She shot a look behind her to see that Gab had a cigar in his maw and his paws were clasped behind him. She emptied the revolver except for one bullet, turned on a dime, aimed down the iron sight with incredible precision, and fired. The bullet cut the feathered lion’s cigar in half right under his nose, the smoking ashes on the floor. The bullet slammed into the concrete behind them and dropped to the floor.



Before Sabrina spoke, a shot rang out and his cigar ends up splitting.  His eyes and feathers stood up straight up in alarmed, but then his eyes narrowed at Sashenka. "Hey! If you didn't want me to smoke, TELL me next time!" He mumbled in Sicilian and tossed the cigar away.



Zenkiki said:


> She nods at him saying it was fine to smoke and saw him take a step back and blow it out in another direction. She then looks at him and then says, "I haven't heard back from my niece yet, and I am getting a little worried. I think they have been caught."



Gabriello looked at her in alarm. "What?! Wait...you have a niece?" He shook his head. "Anyway, they've been captured? We will go immediately. By the way, has James and Jack came back from their mission, yet?"


----------



## Zenkiki (Sep 7, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Before Sabrina spoke, a shot rang out and his cigar ends up splitting.  His eyes and feathers stood up straight up in alarmed, but then his eyes narrowed at Sashenka. "Hey! If you didn't want me to smoke, TELL me next time!" He mumbled in Sicilian and tossed the cigar away.
> 
> 
> 
> Gabriello looked at her in alarm. "What?! Wait...you have a niece?" He shook his head. "Anyway, they've been captured? We will go immediately. By the way, has James and Jack came back from their mission, yet?"


Sabrina turns her head to glare at the shooter and scowls at her, "Watch it fucktard!" Then she shook her head and turned to Gab, "No, not yet. I can't risk it going off. It's a trap for me, and I cant spring it willly nilly, we have to be careful. James has been back, he is just in house arrest which I should go talk to him about this."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Sep 7, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Before Sabrina spoke, a shot rang out and his cigar ends up splitting.  His eyes and feathers stood up straight up in alarmed, but then his eyes narrowed at Sashenka. "Hey! If you didn't want me to smoke, TELL me next time!" He mumbled in Sicilian and tossed the cigar away.
> 
> 
> 
> Gabriello looked at her in alarm. "What?! Wait...you have a niece?" He shook his head. "Anyway, they've been captured? We will go immediately. By the way, has James and Jack came back from their mission, yet?"


Sash had a cold emotionless look and looked to Sabrina, blowing the smoke off her revolver as she cursed at her. “All have trouble shooting, eh?” She put her pistol up and walked away, heading back up to HQ. “I cannot shoot pistol, silly cat...” she mumbled to herself as she went back up. Once up she asked around where the closest speakeasy was and got it. She hailed a cab and went there, finding her way around and getting some strong vodka.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Sep 7, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina turns her head to glare at the shooter and scowls at her, "Watch it fucktard!" Then she shook her head and turned to Gab, "No, not yet. I can't risk it going off. It's a trap for me, and I cant spring it willly nilly, we have to be careful. James has been back, he is just in house arrest which I should go talk to him about this."



Gabriello looked at the white feline confused. "Wait, what? "House arrest "?! What did he do now?!"


----------



## Zenkiki (Sep 7, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello looked at the white feline confused. "Wait, what? "House arrest "?! What did he do now?!"


She sighs, "Ask him before I tell you so you know why he deserves to be in jail." She then turns around and headed towards his room.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Sep 7, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> She sighs, "Ask him before I tell you so you know why he deserves to be in jail." She then turns around and headed towards his room.



Gabriello just stood there dumbfounded as she left. He huffed and looked over and noticed Akako (@GrimnCoyote ) was still at her spot. A bit concerned,  he called to her. "Akako, is there something wrong?"


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Sep 7, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello just stood there dumbfounded as she left. He huffed and looked over and noticed Akako (@GrimnCoyote ) was still at her spot. A bit concerned,  he called to her. "Akako, is there something wrong?"



"No not really", she replied to the feathered lion, "I just believe I should get some more tactically useful clothing".


----------



## HopeTLioness (Sep 7, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "No not really", she replied to the feathered lion, "I just believe I should get some more tactically useful clothing".


"Oh. In that case, let's go shopping. " He started to wall to the stairs.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Sep 7, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> "Oh. In that case, let's go shopping. " He started to wall to the stairs.



"Chottomatte, that's very kind of you Mr Gabriello", The girl followed behind him.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Sep 7, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "Chottomatte, that's very kind of you Mr Gabriello", The girl followed behind him.


Gabriello lead the girl upstairs and borrowed one of the main cars of HQ. Once they're in, he turns on the car and drove off. Forty five minutes later, they pulled up to a store and got out. He walked in with the kitsune and looked down at her. "Get what you need and as much as you like. I will take care of the cost "


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Sep 7, 2019)

"Got it", Akako said as she hopped out of the car and entered the store. Inside multiple rows of varying colors and styles of clothing went from the front to the back of the buildings interior. At the front counter a squirrel sorted through the register as a radio blared jazz. Looking through the options layed out before her Akako decided on a pair of tan baggy cotton pants, a belt, a black t-shirt, and a red evening dress. Moving on to the checkout the vixen embarrassingly remembered she'd not packed any undergarments. Shyly she picked up some panties and a bra and walked to the counter.


----------



## Seph (Sep 7, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello walked over and saw the feline's results. He shook his head and looked down at Reggie. "Terrible. You need to stand tall and tense up, like a brick wall." He pulled out his pistol and aimed his gun. He demonstrated how to tense up and then put his gun away. He helps him straighten up in his stance and then pat him on the back. "Like a brick!" Then he moved on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


“See ya pal.” Seph said once he was dismissed, waving to Gabe on the way out. He walked out of the basement and wandered for a bit before finally feeling the effects of his lack of sleep. He sat down on a bench in HQ to decide where he should go from here. “I’ll just, rest my eyes for a bit.” He concluded as he sat back, it wasn’t long before he found himself laying down and falling asleep on the bench.


----------



## Zenkiki (Sep 7, 2019)

Sabrina walked up to James' door and knocked on it. "James, we need to talk"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Sep 7, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina walked up to James' door and knocked on it. "James, we need to talk"


James had been asleep in his room, soft country playing on the radio. He heard a knock on the door but couldn’t make out how was talking.
“I’m comin I’m comin... fucks sake I was out...”
He threw on a pair of overalls and opened up the door, Sabrina standing there. He rubbed his eyes and opened the door for her.
“You wanna come in or we want to talk in the hallway?”


----------



## Zenkiki (Sep 7, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James had been asleep in his room, soft country playing on the radio. He heard a knock on the door but couldn’t make out how was talking.
> “I’m comin I’m comin... fucks sake I was out...”
> He threw on a pair of overalls and opened up the door, Sabrina standing there. He rubbed his eyes and opened the door for her.
> “You wanna come in or we want to talk in the hallway?”


She stepped forwards towards the room, "yes it is best we talk inside. It's about buisness." Then when he let her in she sat down on the couch and looks at him. "Are you ready to prove yourself again?"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Sep 7, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> She stepped forwards towards the room, "yes it is best we talk inside. It's about buisness." Then when he let her in she sat down on the couch and looks at him. "Are you ready to prove yourself again?"


James shut the door behind them and locked it, walking in and jumping into the bed across from the couch. He looked at her with a surprised look. “You giving second chances? I musta missed the rapture, world’s coming to its end. Yes, I would love to redeem my stupid self from our mishap of a raid.”


----------



## Zenkiki (Sep 7, 2019)

"Then grab your gear and get your team trained up at the range. Both your squad ans Gabriello's team are being sent in to a location under me. I can't afford this one to be a failure. There is too much at stake, the only issue is it is a hundred percent a trap... I just need to think of how to not get everyone killed."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Sep 7, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> "Then grab your gear and get your team trained up at the range. Both your squad ans Gabriello's team are being sent in to a location under me. I can't afford this one to be a failure. There is too much at stake, the only issue is it is a hundred percent a trap... I just need to think of how to not get everyone killed."


James was caught completely off guard by her command. He rolled out of bed and nodded. “Yes ma’am. I’ll be at HQ in fi- wait I need to go buy another gun, mine’s on the roof of the shop. I’ll be there ASAP with Jack and Sash.” He walked to the door to politely show her out before getting ready to pack up, deciding not to wear his uniform out but his overalls instead.


----------



## Zenkiki (Sep 7, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James was caught completely off guard by her command. He rolled out of bed and nodded. “Yes ma’am. I’ll be at HQ in fi- wait I need to go buy another gun, mine’s on the roof of the shop. I’ll be there ASAP with Jack and Sash.” He walked to the door to politely show her out before getting ready to pack up, deciding not to wear his uniform out but his overalls instead.


Sabrina nods to him and then walked out with him before heading back to her office to look at the chess board once more, she grabbed the black knight and moved it to land where both the king and queen white pawns were in a threat of being killed and having no way of killing the knight, she moved the white king out letting the queen be taken.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Sep 7, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina nods to him and then walked out with him before heading back to her office to look at the chess board once more, she grabbed the black knight and moved it to land where both the king and queen white pawns were in a threat of being killed and having no way of killing the knight, she moved the white king out letting the queen be taken.


Once she was gone James threw on a suit and bagged up his uniform. He put his shoulder holster on under his jacket and holstered his pistol. He threw the bag over his shoulder and walked out, shutting his door and heading to Jack’s room. He banged on the door and called to him. “Jack, let me in, we need to talk.”


----------



## HopeTLioness (Sep 7, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "Got it", Akako said as she hopped out of the car and entered the store. Inside multiple rows of varying colors and styles of clothing went from the front to the back of the buildings interior. At the front counter a squirrel sorted through the register as a radio blared jazz. Looking through the options layed out before her Akako decided on a pair of tan baggy cotton pants, a belt, a black t-shirt, and a red evening dress. Moving on to the checkout the vixen embarrassingly remembered she'd not packed any undergarments. Shyly she picked up some panties and a bra and walked to the counter.



While Akako were getting her things, Gabriello browsed through the store with nothing in mind. He comes to the jewelry section, and saw a pearl necklace displayed in the case. He stood there and stared at it. He imagined that it would look lovely on Hope. He called on one of the clerks and added it along with Akako's clothing. He walked over to the counter, paid for everything,  and carried the bags to the car.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Sep 7, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Once she was gone James threw on a suit and bagged up his uniform. He put his shoulder holster on under his jacket and holstered his pistol. He threw the bag over his shoulder and walked out, shutting his door and heading to Jack’s room. He banged on the door and called to him. “Jack, let me in, we need to talk.”



Jack came to the door, all wet and a towel covering his lower area. He was surprised to see the raccoon at the door. "Hey, James. What's up?"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Sep 7, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Jack came to the door, all wet and a towel covering his lower area. He was surprised to see the raccoon at the door. "Hey, James. What's up?"


“Get your shit together ASAP for an assignment and meet me downstairs in 5 mikes. Be quick about it, this one is top priority.” He pulled the door shut behind him and walked to the lobby to let Jack get ready.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Sep 7, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> “Get your shit together ASAP for an assignment and meet me downstairs in 5 mikes. Be quick about it, this one is top priority.” He pulled the door shut behind him and walked to the lobby to let Jack get ready.



Jack just stood there for a moment and then sighed. He hurried and got dress, while telling his brother what's up. Fifteen minutes later, Jack walked to the lobby area, dressed in a white collared shirt, black pants, shoes, and a large dark tank trenchcoat. He saw James and walked up to him. "Okay, so I have a few questions for you. One, what happened? Two, weren't you on house arrest? Three, does Sabrina know about this? And finally, is this another raid mission? If so, then we really need to plan things better, because I don't want to get in trouble with Ms. Demon Eyes again."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Sep 7, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Jack just stood there for a moment and then sighed. He hurried and got dress, while telling his brother what's up. Fifteen minutes later, Jack walked to the lobby area, dressed in a white collared shirt, black pants, shoes, and a large dark tank trenchcoat. He saw James and walked up to him. "Okay, so I have a few questions for you. One, what happened? Two, weren't you on house arrest? Three, does Sabrina know about this? And finally, is this another raid mission? If so, then we really need to plan things better, because I don't want to get in trouble with Ms. Demon Eyes again."


James had been puffing a cigar when he saw Jack come down. He listened and blew a puff of smoke in his face. 
“You’re late.”
James motioned for him to follow and went outside and flagged a taxi down. Once one came to a stop he climbed in and looked to Jack. 
“Move it, get in.”


----------



## HopeTLioness (Sep 7, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James had been puffing a cigar when he saw Jack come down. He listened and blew a puff of smoke in his face.
> “You’re late.”
> James motioned for him to follow and went outside and flagged a taxi down. Once one came to a stop he climbed in and looked to Jack.
> “Move it, get in.”


  When he puffed smoke in his face, he glared at him. He then huffed, and followed him outside where James flagged a taxi, and ordered him to get in. He got into the cab and closed the door, he looked at him. "Seriously,  what's up? Or we're waiting til we reach that destination to talk?"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Sep 8, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> When he puffed smoke in his face, he glared at him. He then huffed, and followed him outside where James flagged a taxi, and ordered him to get in. He got into the cab and closed the door, he looked at him. "Seriously,  what's up? Or we're waiting til we reach that destination to talk?"


“Wait.” He then looked to the driver. “Take us to the nearest gun shop sir.”
The driver nodded and drove along, reaching a small shop in two minutes.
“Sir, you allow weapons in here?”
The driver looked back. “As long as you don’t kill me, yea.”
“Cool. Wait here for me please, I’ll be two minutes.”
He climbed out and went inside, coming out about five minutes later with a brand new Tommy Gun and enough ammo to support the western front. He climbed back in and told the driver to take them to Whitepaw HQ. Once he started driving, he looked to Jack and spoke quietly. 
“I wouldn’t have asked you to get dressed if we didn’t have a ball to go to.” He gave a subtle wink and looked back ahead, hoping Jack caught his drift.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Sep 8, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> “Wait.” He then looked to the driver. “Take us to the nearest gun shop sir.”
> The driver nodded and drove along, reaching a small shop in two minutes.
> “Sir, you allow weapons in here?”
> The driver looked back. “As long as you don’t kill me, yea.”
> ...



Jack blinked and then chuckled. "James, you are something else." He then grins at him and enjoy the rest of the ride to Whitepaw HQ.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Sep 8, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Jack blinked and then chuckled. "James, you are something else." He then grins at him and enjoy the rest of the ride to Whitepaw HQ.


A few minutes later, James and Jack arrived at the Whitepaw HQ. He looked around a bit for Sash before someone told him she was at a local speakeasy. He grumbled a bit and set his new toys by Sab’s office before leading Jack back outside to get yet another taxi to the speakeasy. 
When they got there, they found Sash prize fighting, beating up men twice her size yet she was drunk as a skunk. James waited for the round to end before grabbing her and her stuff and dragging her out. He flagged down a third taxi and drug Jack and Sash back to the HQ, taking them both in and standing at Sabrina’s door. He gave a short rap of knocks and waited for an answer.


----------



## Zenkiki (Sep 8, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> A few minutes later, James and Jack arrived at the Whitepaw HQ. He looked around a bit for Sash before someone told him she was at a local speakeasy. He grumbled a bit and set his new toys by Sab’s office before leading Jack back outside to get yet another taxi to the speakeasy.
> When they got there, they found Sash prize fighting, beating up men twice her size yet she was drunk as a skunk. James waited for the round to end before grabbing her and her stuff and dragging her out. He flagged down a third taxi and drug Jack and Sash back to the HQ, taking them both in and standing at Sabrina’s door. He gave a short rap of knocks and waited for an answer.


Sabrina coldly says, "Yes?" as she heard the knock on the door. She had just finished writing out a small letter and then sealed itnaway in an envelope that she slides into her dress and waited for them to come in


----------



## HopeTLioness (Sep 8, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> A few minutes later, James and Jack arrived at the Whitepaw HQ. He looked around a bit for Sash before someone told him she was at a local speakeasy. He grumbled a bit and set his new toys by Sab’s office before leading Jack back outside to get yet another taxi to the speakeasy.
> When they got there, they found Sash prize fighting, beating up men twice her size yet she was drunk as a skunk. James waited for the round to end before grabbing her and her stuff and dragging her out. He flagged down a third taxi and drug Jack and Sash back to the HQ, taking them both in and standing at Sabrina’s door. He gave a short rap of knocks and waited for an answer.





Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina coldly says, "Yes?" as she heard the knock on the door. She had just finished writing out a small letter and then sealed itnaway in an envelope that she slides into her dress and waited for them to come in



Jack heard her, then he leaned over to James and whispered, "She's in a bad mood already."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Sep 8, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina coldly says, "Yes?" as she heard the knock on the door. She had just finished writing out a small letter and then sealed itnaway in an envelope that she slides into her dress and waited for them to come in





HopeTLioness said:


> Jack heard her, then he leaned over to James and whispered, "She's in a bad mood already."


James peeked his head in, ignoring her cold tone. “Yea, we’re here. You wanna brief us now or later ma’am?” 
Sash being Sash was outside drunkenly mumbling incoherent Russian, with the occasional English cuss word. She was mumbling loud enough for Sab to hear her. James looked back and shushed her before looking back in her office.


----------



## Zenkiki (Sep 8, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James peeked his head in, ignoring her cold tone. “Yea, we’re here. You wanna brief us now or later ma’am?”
> Sash being Sash was outside drunkenly mumbling incoherent Russian, with the occasional English cuss word. She was mumbling loud enough for Sab to hear her. James looked back and shushed her before looking back in her office.


Sabrina rolls her eyes at the Russian girl and ignored her. As he came back to the doorway she waves them into the room and motions for them to take a seat in the chairs. Once they do she looks at them and says, "James as I said before, you will be working on this next mission along side Gab, both of whom will be there with me. There is a factory north of here 30 clicks and the scouts I sent are missing, likely dead..."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Sep 8, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina rolls her eyes at the Russian girl and ignored her. As he came back to the doorway she waves them into the room and motions for them to take a seat in the chairs. Once they do she looks at them and says, "James as I said before, you will be working on this next mission along side Gab, both of whom will be there with me. There is a factory north of here 30 clicks and the scouts I sent are missing, likely dead..."


James came in with Jack and Sash, taking a seat. He listened intently and nodded as she spoke. “Oh so you’re coming along this time? Must be big if you’re coming. We’ll get it right this time, plus more of us means more boots on the ground and more weapons. Where is Gab and his team right now?”
Sash looked at Sabrina and drunkenly giggled, having had too much vodka, even for a Russian. She mumbled some rather risqué things in her native tongue but was so slurred it sounded like gibberish.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Sep 8, 2019)

Jack looked at the drunk white wolf and shook his head at her. When he entered the room and sat down in a chair, he listened to the briefing and nod to her. " Sure thing, boss." He then looked over to Sash and then whispered to James. "What the heck is up with her?"


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Sep 8, 2019)

"Thanks again Mr Gabriello", she got back in the car and closed the door. Looking into the bag she saw the necklace, "Hōseki, are you planning on giving this to someone special back in Chicago?".


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Sep 8, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Jack looked at the drunk white wolf and shook his head at her. When he entered the room and sat down in a chair, he listened to the briefing and nod to her. " Sure thing, boss." He then looked over to Sash and then whispered to James. "What the heck is up with her?"


James whispered back, “You not see her fightin In the speakeasy? She obviously drunk as hell.” He looked back to Sabrina as he waited for an update of Gab’s team.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Sep 8, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "Thanks again Mr Gabriello", she got back in the car and closed the door. Looking into the bag she saw the necklace, "Hōseki, are you planning on giving this to someone special back in Chicago?".



Gabriello got into the driver's seat and noticed the kitsune looking in the bag. When he asked him about the necklace, he smiled. "Yes. There's a girl back home that I am fond of. Hopefully she will like the gift." He started up the car and drove off. They soon reach the hotel and got out. Gabriello pocketed the necklace case and then grabbed the bags. He look to Akako and said. "Lead the way. I'll carry these to your room."



Captain TrashPanda said:


> James whispered back, “You not see her fightin In the speakeasy? She obviously drunk as hell.” He looked back to Sabrina as he waited for an update of Gab’s team.



"Yeah, no shit. I mean why? She was cool before we got arrested. Did something happened? I hope she didn't get upset because of our screw up." Jack looked over at Sashenka in concerned. He then sighed as he waited with James for Gab to show up.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Sep 8, 2019)

Akako nodded and entered the building to enter the elevator. On the third floor she lead Gabriello to her room. "Just set it on the bed for now", she said unlocking the door, "oh and before I forget if you ever are feeling in the mood to eat traditional Japanese cooking with you girl back home just ask, it's the least I can do".


----------



## HopeTLioness (Sep 8, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> Akako nodded and entered the building to enter the elevator. On the third floor she lead Gabriello to her room. "Just set it on the bed for now", she said unlocking the door, "oh and before I forget if you ever are feeling in the mood to eat traditional Japanese cooking with you girl back home just ask, it's the least I can do".



Gabriello followed her up to her room, and nod when she gave him instructions. When she offered her services, he chuckled and nod. "Alright. I'll hold you to that." He sets the bags on the bed and looked to her. "Alright. Get some rest, but make sure you are ready for a spontaneous call to do work."


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Sep 8, 2019)

Once Gabriello left Akako entered the bathroom and took a shower. After drying of she took one last glance down the hallway before hopping into bed.


----------



## Zenkiki (Sep 9, 2019)

Sabrina looks at James and Jack and then says, "Yes it is a big deal, I mean we are going to their main base here. We are not ready for it, but we have no choice. We have to launch an attack this week. I need you to talk with Gab in the morning and start to figure out how you will work on practicing the raid. I will have my men make up a factory down here for you guys to practice on."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Sep 9, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina looks at James and Jack and then says, "Yes it is a big deal, I mean we are going to their main base here. We are not ready for it, but we have no choice. We have to launch an attack this week. I need you to talk with Gab in the morning and start to figure out how you will work on practicing the raid. I will have my men make up a factory down here for you guys to practice on."



Jack nod to her. "Yes, ma'am. Also, can you get a doctor to look at my brother's leg? We may need him on the field."


----------



## Zenkiki (Sep 9, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Jack nod to her. "Yes, ma'am. Also, can you get a doctor to look at my brother's leg? We may need him on the field."


She nods, "yeah we can, though Zach did put a brace on his leg so it should be good."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Sep 9, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> She nods, "yeah we can, though Zach did put a brace on his leg so it should be good."


 "I know. I just wanted to make sure its healing properly since SOMEONE decided to break his leg." He glance over at James and then back to Sabrina.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Sep 12, 2019)

James nodded and listened. He looked to Jack when he put emphasis on him breaking Jax’s leg. He sighed and rubbed his face.
“First off Jack, your brother almost killed me. Eye for eye and tooth for tooth. He’ll recover... and honestly Sashenka is a more trustworthy and a better sniper.” He then looked to Sabrina.
“Ma’am, with all due respect, if we launch an attack when we are not ready we will come up short and put our lives in unnecessary danger. This is like the Battle of the Somme... small space, rushed attack... that battle was the bloodiest conflict of the war. We either need more time to plan or more men. In my humble opinion, I am strongly against trying to cut the head off the snake.”


----------



## HopeTLioness (Sep 12, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James nodded and listened. He looked to Jack when he put emphasis on him breaking Jax’s leg. He sighed and rubbed his face.
> “First off Jack, your brother almost killed me. Eye for eye and tooth for tooth. He’ll recover... and honestly Sashenka is a more trustworthy and a better sniper.” He then looked to Sabrina.
> “Ma’am, with all due respect, if we launch an attack when we are not ready we will come up short and put our lives in unnecessary danger. This is like the Battle of the Somme... small space, rushed attack... that battle was the bloodiest conflict of the war. We either need more time to plan or more men. In my humble opinion, I am strongly against trying to cut the head off the snake.”



Jack rolled his eyes at his comment. "Yeah. Yeah." Then he looked to Sabrina. "I'm with James on this one. It won't be smart if we go in without a decent plan and a decent amount of people on this mission."


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Meanwhile, after Gabriello left Akako's room, he headed back to the Whitepaw HQ. Upon arrival, he decided to pay Sabrina a visit in her room. Once he arrived at her door, he knocks. "Sabrina. It's Gab. May I come in?"

(@Zenkiki )


----------



## Zenkiki (Sep 13, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Jack rolled his eyes at his comment. "Yeah. Yeah." Then he looked to Sabrina. "I'm with James on this one. It won't be smart if we go in without a decent plan and a decent amount of people on this mission."
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ...





Captain TrashPanda said:


> James nodded and listened. He looked to Jack when he put emphasis on him breaking Jax’s leg. He sighed and rubbed his face.
> “First off Jack, your brother almost killed me. Eye for eye and tooth for tooth. He’ll recover... and honestly Sashenka is a more trustworthy and a better sniper.” He then looked to Sabrina.
> “Ma’am, with all due respect, if we launch an attack when we are not ready we will come up short and put our lives in unnecessary danger. This is like the Battle of the Somme... small space, rushed attack... that battle was the bloodiest conflict of the war. We either need more time to plan or more men. In my humble opinion, I am strongly against trying to cut the head off the snake.”


Sabrina looks at the two and sighs then a knock came at the door and she quickly answers, "Yes?" After seeing Gab she waves him over and then continues. "How long do we need to wait and how many men do we need? I can bring in half my men with us, so it's not just the few of us." She looks at Jack, "Jack, can you please leave and let us talk in private?" After he left she continues by tossing out a blue print of the facotry from the state department and unrolled it. She points to the area her spotters were and then said, "this would be a good spot to scout over the lot outside the factory, but they haven't reported back in three days, so I am assuming they were KIA." Then she points to the room they had entered earlier and said, "after this room I have no idea what happened."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Sep 13, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina looks at the two and sighs then a knock came at the door and she quickly answers, "Yes?" After seeing Gab she waves him over and then continues. "How long do we need to wait and how many men do we need? I can bring in half my men with us, so it's not just the few of us." She looks at Jack, "Jack, can you please leave and let us talk in private?" After he left she continues by tossing out a blue print of the facotry from the state department and unrolled it. She points to the area her spotters were and then said, "this would be a good spot to scout over the lot outside the factory, but they haven't reported back in three days, so I am assuming they were KIA." Then she points to the room they had entered earlier and said, "after this room I have no idea what happened."



Gabriello enters the office to see Sabrina with James, Jack, and Sashenka. He looked at the drunk white wolf, then shook his head. He then nods to them. "Commander Jackson. Jack." "Hey Gab. And don't mind her. She's not herself at the moment." the jackal commented and then looked to Sabrina when she spoke to him. "Yes, ma'm. I need to get something to eat anyway." He stood up and left to go to the cafeteria while Gab took his seat and sat next to James. He then looked to the blue print of the factory while Sabrina explains what happened. Gabriello furrowed his eyebrows before he replied. "They must of been ambushed there by Fang's men. If you say that your niece was with the scouts, there might be a chance that she's still alive, and has been taken as a hostage."


----------



## Zenkiki (Sep 13, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello enters the office to see Sabrina with James, Jack, and Sashenka. He looked at the drunk white wolf, then shook his head. He then nods to them. "Commander Jackson. Jack." "Hey Gab. And don't mind her. She's not herself at the moment." the jackal commented and then looked to Sabrina when she spoke to him. "Yes, ma'm. I need to get something to eat anyway." He stood up and left to go to the cafeteria while Gab took his seat and sat next to James. He then looked to the blue print of the factory while Sabrina explains what happened. Gabriello furrowed his eyebrows before he replied. "They must of been ambushed there by Fang's men. If you say that your niece was with the scouts, there might be a chance that she's still alive, and has been taken as a hostage."


She slowly nods, "If he knows who she is, yeah she might be alive, and that only makes things harder, he can use her against me. So it is a trap and ensures that we dont do anything to them."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Sep 13, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina looks at the two and sighs then a knock came at the door and she quickly answers, "Yes?" After seeing Gab she waves him over and then continues. "How long do we need to wait and how many men do we need? I can bring in half my men with us, so it's not just the few of us." She looks at Jack, "Jack, can you please leave and let us talk in private?" After he left she continues by tossing out a blue print of the factory from the state department and unrolled it. She points to the area her spotters were and then said, "this would be a good spot to scout over the lot outside the factory, but they haven't reported back in three days, so I am assuming they were KIA." Then she points to the room they had entered earlier and said, "after this room I have no idea what happened."





HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello enters the office to see Sabrina with James, Jack, and Sashenka. He looked at the drunk white wolf, then shook his head. He then nods to them. "Commander Jackson. Jack."
> "Hey Gab. And don't mind her. She's not herself at the moment." the jackal commented and then looked to Sabrina when she spoke to him.
> "Yes, ma'm. I need to get something to eat anyway." He stood up and left to go to the cafeteria while Gab took his seat and sat next to James. He then looked to the blue print of the factory while Sabrina explains what happened. Gabriello furrowed his eyebrows before he replied.
> "They must of been ambushed there by Fang's men. If you say that your niece was with the scouts, there might be a chance that she's still alive, and has been taken as a hostage."


James listened and watched her point to certain places on the blueprint. He nodded at Gab's comment.
"If you sent your niece, they will have her hostage. Person of Interest, if we attempt to intervene they'll kill her. Guarantee it. We need to scout it, see patrol routes. If we can hit them where they are weak, or when patrols are switching. We cannot hit them from the front with the men we have. They'll expect it. To answer your question, we either perform a search and rescue mission with the men we have, or we get more men and we do a search and destroy, killing the MS23 and pulling the asset out. We don't have the numbers to perform a frontal assault. If we try to ram in we WILL suffer the same fate of the Central forces at the Somme, all of us dead." He covered his mouth and sighed. "We're in a situation alright... God Almighty..."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Sep 13, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James listened and watched her point to certain places on the blueprint. He nodded at Gab's comment.
> "If you sent your niece, they will have her hostage. Person of Interest, if we attempt to intervene they'll kill her. Guarantee it. We need to scout it, see patrol routes. If we can hit them where they are weak, or when patrols are switching. We cannot hit them from the front with the men we have. They'll expect it. To answer your question, we either perform a search and rescue mission with the men we have, or we get more men and we do a search and destroy, killing the MS23 and pulling the asset out. We don't have the numbers to perform a frontal assault. If we try to ram in we WILL suffer the same fate of the Central forces at the Somme, all of us dead." He covered his mouth and sighed. "We're in a situation alright... God Almighty..."


 Gabriello looks to Sabrina. "It's your call, boss."


----------



## Zenkiki (Sep 13, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello looks to Sabrina. "It's your call, boss."





Captain TrashPanda said:


> James listened and watched her point to certain places on the blueprint. He nodded at Gab's comment.
> "If you sent your niece, they will have her hostage. Person of Interest, if we attempt to intervene they'll kill her. Guarantee it. We need to scout it, see patrol routes. If we can hit them where they are weak, or when patrols are switching. We cannot hit them from the front with the men we have. They'll expect it. To answer your question, we either perform a search and rescue mission with the men we have, or we get more men and we do a search and destroy, killing the MS23 and pulling the asset out. We don't have the numbers to perform a frontal assault. If we try to ram in we WILL suffer the same fate of the Central forces at the Somme, all of us dead." He covered his mouth and sighed. "We're in a situation alright... God Almighty..."


"So then what should we do about this then? We have enough men to fight face to face if we are careful between your squads and the rest of the fighters that came here, but if you prefer we wait, then what do we do to get out of this?"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Sep 13, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> "So then what should we do about this then? We have enough men to fight face to face if we are careful between your squads and the rest of the fighters that came here, but if you prefer we wait, then what do we do to get out of this?"


“Two options: One, we find an enemy of MS23 that we may or may not be on the best of terms with and perform a joint operation. One time alliance, just go take down the greater evil. The other one, which you’re probably gonna hate but is the least amount of life lost is...” He took a deep breath and rubbed his forehead. “Is we negotiate terms for an exchange of POWs. If we have some of their men, we exchange for your niece. Now, that plan isn’t guaranteed a success... but if it works we get the asset or before we attempt to take the factory.” He leaned back and thought for a moment. “Actually... with enough luck we could do both.” He sat back up. “Alrighty, here’s my humble idea for a plan. We find a family that hates MS23 as much as we do. Once we get that alliance rock solid, we attempt to bargain for your niece. One we either get her out or negotiations fall through, THEN we attack. Sure we’ll need lots of training to get that down, but two families are better then one.” He looked to Gab, then back to Sabrina to see what they thought. 

In the meantime Sash was still drunkenly mumbling although it was starting to wear off, ever so slowly.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Sep 14, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> “Two options: One, we find an enemy of MS23 that we may or may not be on the best of terms with and perform a joint operation. One time alliance, just go take down the greater evil. The other one, which you’re probably gonna hate but is the least amount of life lost is...” He took a deep breath and rubbed his forehead. “Is we negotiate terms for an exchange of POWs. If we have some of their men, we exchange for your niece. Now, that plan isn’t guaranteed a success... but if it works we get the asset or before we attempt to take the factory.” He leaned back and thought for a moment. “Actually... with enough luck we could do both.” He sat back up. “Alrighty, here’s my humble idea for a plan. We find a family that hates MS23 as much as we do. Once we get that alliance rock solid, we attempt to bargain for your niece. One we either get her out or negotiations fall through, THEN we attack. Sure we’ll need lots of training to get that down, but two families are better then one.” He looked to Gab, then back to Sabrina to see what they thought.
> 
> In the meantime Sash was still drunkenly mumbling although it was starting to wear off, ever so slowly.



Gabriello listened carefully at James suggestions and ponders for a bit. Once he was done, he leaned back in his chair. "Hmmm. I personally rather align with a trustworthy family and go from there. Whatever we do, we have to be careful for the sake of the girl's life."


----------



## Zenkiki (Sep 14, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> “Two options: One, we find an enemy of MS23 that we may or may not be on the best of terms with and perform a joint operation. One time alliance, just go take down the greater evil. The other one, which you’re probably gonna hate but is the least amount of life lost is...” He took a deep breath and rubbed his forehead. “Is we negotiate terms for an exchange of POWs. If we have some of their men, we exchange for your niece. Now, that plan isn’t guaranteed a success... but if it works we get the asset or before we attempt to take the factory.” He leaned back and thought for a moment. “Actually... with enough luck we could do both.” He sat back up. “Alrighty, here’s my humble idea for a plan. We find a family that hates MS23 as much as we do. Once we get that alliance rock solid, we attempt to bargain for your niece. One we either get her out or negotiations fall through, THEN we attack. Sure we’ll need lots of training to get that down, but two families are better then one.” He looked to Gab, then back to Sabrina to see what they thought.
> 
> In the meantime Sash was still drunkenly mumbling although it was starting to wear off, ever so slowly.





HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello listened carefully at James suggestions and ponders for a bit. Once he was done, he leaned back in his chair. "Hmmm. I personally rather align with a trustworthy family and go from there. Whatever we do, we have to be careful for the sake of the girl's life."


Sabrina nods at them, "Alright... we can do that. Lets see who can help us out soon, amd if they dont get here soon, then we will have to trade off. James do you know anyone that can help? I will call who I can in New York, as there is another MS base there, that Rimna and Kodi went to go to.'


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Sep 14, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina nods at them, "Alright... we can do that. Lets see who can help us out soon, amd if they dont get here soon, then we will have to trade off. James do you know anyone that can help? I will call who I can in New York, as there is another base there, that Rimna and Kodi went to go to.'


James nodded and cracked a small smile. “I got a guy, rich Frenchie in D.C. Runs a speakeasy, has contacts across the eastern seaboard. He’s neutral all around but if I need a favor he’ll pull through. He can give me contacts to families from Atlanta to New York City. I’ll get everything I can, he’s probably in good relations with both families and rough gangs like MS, but who don't do the inhumane things MS does.”


----------



## Zenkiki (Sep 14, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James nodded and cracked a small smile. “I got a guy, rich Frenchie in D.C. Runs a speakeasy, has contacts across the eastern seaboard. He’s neutral all around but if I need a favor he’ll pull through. He can give me contacts to families from Atlanta to New York City. I’ll get everything I can, he’s probably in good relations with both families and rough gangs like MS, but who don't do the inhumane things MS does.”


The feline squinks her eyes as she looks at him having to deal with the mild annoyance of everything going on. Then she plainly says, "Do it." She then glanced back at the desk and put her left hand to her chin, "Gab, continue training the men. We should see an increase of men coming in soon, so I'll get a few other lieutenants prepped and they need to get their squad ready."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Sep 14, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James nodded and cracked a small smile. “I got a guy, rich Frenchie in D.C. Runs a speakeasy, has contacts across the eastern seaboard. He’s neutral all around but if I need a favor he’ll pull through. He can give me contacts to families from Atlanta to New York City. I’ll get everything I can, he’s probably in good relations with both families and rough gangs like MS, but who don't do the inhumane things MS does.”





Zenkiki said:


> The feline squinks her eyes as she looks at him having to deal with the mild annoyance of everything going on. Then she plainly says, "Do it." She then glanced back at the desk and put her left hand to her chin, "Gab, continue training the men. We should see an increase of men coming in soon, so I'll get a few other lieutenants prepped and they need to get their squad ready."



Gabriello was very quiet when he mentioned of other gangs to team up with. He then looked to Sabrina and nod to her. "Yes, ma'am."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Sep 14, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> The feline squinks her eyes as she looks at him having to deal with the mild annoyance of everything going on. Then she plainly says, "Do it." She then glanced back at the desk and put her left hand to her chin, "Gab, continue training the men. We should see an increase of men coming in soon, so I'll get a few other lieutenants prepped and they need to get their squad ready."





HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello was very quiet when he mentioned of other gangs to team up with. He then looked to Sabrina and nod to her. "Yes, ma'am."


James noticed Gab was silent and it slightly surprised him. He nodded to Sab. 
"First thing I'll do when we're dismissed. The more boots on the ground, the better. If he does find someone, should I ask their leaders to come? Should I arrange a meeting or should I just redirect them to you?"


----------



## Zenkiki (Sep 14, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James noticed Gab was silent and it slightly surprised him. He nodded to Sab.
> "First thing I'll do when we're dismissed. The more boots on the ground, the better. If he does find someone, should I ask their leaders to come? Should I arrange a meeting or should I just redirect them to you?"


"Just get him to contact me, it will be easier that way." She looks at the two of them side to side, and then nodded concluding the meeting, "Then we are done here. Go get ready"


----------



## HopeTLioness (Sep 14, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> "Just get him to contact me, it will be easier that way." She looks at the two of them side to side, and then nodded concluding the meeting, "Then we are done here. Go get ready"


He returned the nod and got up. He walked out of the office and started to head to the main lobby.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Sep 14, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> "Just get him to contact me, it will be easier that way." She looks at the two of them side to side, and then nodded concluding the meeting, "Then we are done here. Go get ready"


James nodded and followed Gab out, Sash following James as she sobered up. Once he was out he looked at her and sighed.
"Head to your hotel and rest up. We'll be in the fight of our lives sooner then later... and we need to be ready." He rubbed his forehead as he got ready to head out.

Sash nodded and headed to the lobby, getting a taxi to her hotel. She made her way to her room where she had put her weapon before her getting drunk. She sat on the bed and sighed, pulling the rifle out and looking it over. She held it close, closing her eyes and muttering the Lord's Prayer in her native Russian. She felt fear for the first time since her cold days in fighting the Reds. She shivered and set the rifle aside, climbing in the bed and falling asleep.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Sep 15, 2019)

Once Sash was gone, James went back to his hotel and went up to his room, the sun setting on the desert city. He picked his room phone up and dialed Andre's gun shop in the heart of the nation's capital.

Meanwhile, it was just a hair before 11 PM on the Eastern Seaboard. Andre's speakeasy was packed, happy furs drinking and making love in the back rooms. The call went to the gun shop upstairs, where a voice with a hint of a french accent spoke.
"'Ello, _L'armurier _Gunsmithing, how can I help you?"

"_A bas la tyrannie mon ami" _was James' response. The voice on the other end cleared it's throat and spoke once more.

"_Messieur, _what can I do for you tonight?"

"Patch me through to Andre please. Tell him James needs to speak to him ASAP."

The voice briefly cut off as the call was sent to Andre's soundproofed office. The bulldog was looking over some papers when the phone rang. He picked it up and spoke with his thick French accent. "_Oui?"_

"Andre, it's James."

"Ah James! _Mon ami,_ how are you? How is family?" He was happy to hear his old friend's voice.

"I'm alright. Listen, I need a huge favor. Remember how we said _frères jusqu'à la fin?_ Brothers until the end? I need you to come through for me."

"_L'amour du Christ, _what do you need that's so big?"

James quickly explained the situation, saying he needed any good contacts to gangs or mafias that hated MS23 and could get to Arizona. Andre sighed as he listened and spoke solemnly once James was done.

"James... you know I am neutral. I am like the Swiss..."

"Andre. If you value innocent fur life, if you still value what you fought for nine years ago, then I need this. I NEED soldiers. Once you have it, call the don of the Whitepaws, The White Queen." He gave Andre Sabrina's phone number to her office. Andre gave a long sigh and spoke once more.

"Ok... but you owe me for this. And I hope you know Missy won't shut up about you, all she talks about is the handsome southern coon that seduced her."

James snickered and shook his head. "I figured. Tell her I said hi and I'll pay her a visit one of these days."

"I will. _Au revoir _James... I'll talk to her once I have this done. _Vive les allies._"

"Goodbye Andre... _Vive les allies._" He hung up and sighed, rubbing his face. "This better fuckin' work or we're all dead." He laid back on the bed and turned on the radio, listening to some soft jazz. 

Meanwhile, Andre stood up and went through a filing cabinet, looking through all the contacts he had made over the years. After a while of digging, he found the two most likely groups that could help: The Iron Fist Mafia, HQ'd in Washington D.C. and led by Jonathan Irons, and the Hidden Valley Lions gang, HQ'd in Charlotte, North Carolina and led by their mysterious leader Alpha. Once he had that he picked the phone back up and dialed Sabrina's number in Phoenix.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Sep 15, 2019)

In the cafeteria, Jack just finished his meal, and is now leaned back in his chair. He started people watching out of boredom. 

Meanwhile, Gabriello decided to pay the girls a visit in one of the rooms. He went up to a door and knocks. A female cheetah came to the door and let him in. He looked to see Ling Xue,  Reiko, and Chinaza was sound asleep. Mia was still awake and was reading a book when she looked up and saw the feathered lion. She waved at him, and he returned the gesture. He walked over, squatted down to her level, and spoke softly. "What are you reading?"  

"Goodnight moon. I wasn't sleepy yet." Mia replied. 

"Ah, I see. Were you girls behaving today?"

"Mhm. We learned how planes worked. "

Gabriello looked at her in surprise. "Oh really? That's great." 

Mia sat the book on her lap and looked up to him. "Gab, are you and the others are gonna kill the bad men that hurt people?" 

Gabriello stared at the tigress for a moment before he replied. "Yes. We are taking them out so they won't hurt anyone anymore. " 

Mia nod her head, and said something that shocked Gab. "I wanna join the mafia and fight. " 

The feathered lion shook his head and sighed. "Mia, listen. The mafia is a very high risk profession. Everything you do, you do for the mafia. The family. And if you step out of line, you will be dealt with. I rather for you and the girls to live a normal life and away from this kind of thing."

"I had a normal life until the bad men killed my mama and took me away from home. I rather stay and fight and help save little girls like me." She stated as she looked at the lion dead in his Aquamarine eyes. He was silent for a moment and then sighed while making a small smile. " I can't argue with that. At least do this one favor for me before you decide to join when you are older. Mia...please, PLEASE, remember the difference between doing what you are told to do, and doing what is right. Do you understand?"

The little tigress was a bit confused on what he said, but gave a small nod. "Yeah." Gabriello smiled and kissed her on the forehead. "Good. I assume Sabrina will come to check on you soon, so you can ask her to join the Whitepaw mafia then." He stood up and went over to the rest of the girls that was sleeping. He gave them each a kiss on their foreheads and walked to the door. He turned back to look at Mia, wished her goodnight, and left the room. 

Gabriello headed back to the cafeteria to get dinner and sat at a table. He pulled out a book and started making a learning plan for tomorrow.


----------



## Zenkiki (Sep 15, 2019)

Sabrina let out a breath of exhaustion as she stood up a minute after two had left. She walks back to the chess table and looked at it thinking more. "Fang... I am going to kill you when I see you, for taking my neice." Then she stood up and walks out her room and up ti the street level where she walks around the streets covered up in a trenchcoat and a black homburg hat. She sat down on a bench in a small park and leaned her head back and closed her eyes to rest. This was the first time she was able to let go of everything happening ever since they first started hunting Jackson back in Chicago. 

Her tail flicks side to side as she clams down letting everything go. Her chest raising and falling as she slowly breathed and the light chirping of birds around her brought out so minor joy. 

After 30 minutes of just sitting there she says to a necklace now in her hand, "I am sorry, I thought I was ready, but it turns out I am not. I was too hungry for power and it casted you your life. I miss you now daddy. You were actually very busy, and I assumed you weren't because you were always giving me your time, so I thought it would be easy. I am not cut out for this like I thought. Things have fallen apart ever since you died. I wish I was as strong as you. You just never showed any weakness so I fell into believing that I would be better than you. I now see I was wrong and I am sorry. I'll come visit you here in a few months if this doesn't work." She then shoves the necklace back down her shirt and then walked around the park with her hands in her pockets and her head down looking at the ground a foot infront of her. After being human for another 30 minutes she wipes herself clean with her wrist and then walks back to her room to get a little more sleep. 

After a two hour nap her phone rang and she grumbles before going to answer, "Yes?"


Captain TrashPanda said:


> Once Sash was gone, James went back to his hotel and went up to his room, the sun setting on the desert city. He picked his room phone up and dialed Andre's gun shop in the heart of the nation's capital.
> 
> Meanwhile, it was just a hair before 11 PM on the Eastern Seaboard. Andre's speakeasy was packed, happy furs drinking and making love in the back rooms. The call went to the gun shop upstairs, where a voice with a hint of a french accent spoke.
> "'Ello, _L'armurier _Gunsmithing, how can I help you?"
> ...


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Sep 15, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> After a two hour nap her phone rang and she grumbles before going to answer, "Yes?"


Andre answered in his thick accent. “_Bonjour? _Am I speaking to... _Mademoiselle_ Sabrina? The White Queen, Whitepaw don? I am Andre Cenevert, old friend of James Jackson. He said you needed a help with needing extra men? You need an ally?”


----------



## Zenkiki (Sep 15, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Andre answered in his thick accent. “_Bonjour? _Am I speaking to... _Mademoiselle_ Sabrina? The White Queen, Whitepaw don? I am Andre Cenevert, old friend of James Jackson. He said you needed a help with needing extra men? You need an ally?”


Sabrina winces hearng the most annoying voice ever and grumbles. "Yeah, I am madam Sabrina, and we need extra arms and men to help out. If you owe James a deal, then this would be it. Send anything you can spare down to Phoenix Arizona ASAP and then you will be even with James."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Sep 15, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina winces hearng the most annoying voice ever and grumbles. "Yeah, I am madam Sabrina, and we need extra arms and men to help out. If you owe James a deal, then this would be it. Send anything you can spare down to Phoenix Arizona ASAP and then you will be even with James."


“I will put you in contact with two groups that could help. I will advise their leaders to meet you in Phoenix and bring all they can. One is family, like yours, the other is a gang that was tied with MS23 but is now against them. The gang, the Hidden Valley Lions, do have a base in Phoenix. It is the Vacation Inn... it will appear rundown and is on te outskirts of the city. The closest AO for the Iron Fist family is in Tuscon... I will request _Messieur_ Irons to send forces and come to you, along with Alpha of the Hidden Valley Lions to get to Arizona pronto."


----------



## Zenkiki (Sep 15, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> “I will put you in contact with two groups that could help. I will advise their leaders to meet you in Phoenix and bring all they can. One is family, like yours, the other is a gang that was tied with MS23 but is now against them. The gang, the Hidden Valley Lions, do have a base in Phoenix. It is the Vacation Inn... it will appear rundown and is on te outskirts of the city. The closest AO for the Iron Fist family is in Tuscon... I will request _Messieur_ Irons to send forces and come to you, along with Alpha of the Hidden Valley Lions to get to Arizona pronto."


Sabrina thought about it for a bit and then says, "alright, that sounds good and should be work if they both come to help. Tell them to meet me at the speakeasy off of main street this coming Friday at 19:00. It is a neutral ground for all of us so it will work best."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Sep 15, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina thought about it for a bit and then says, "alright, that sounds good and should be work if they both come to help. Tell them to meet me at the speakeasy off of main street this coming Friday at 19:00. It is a neutral ground for all of us so it will work best."


"_Oui._ I will do that right now. In fact..." Andre stood up and looked down on the floor, seeing a sharply dressed doberman sitting at the bar with a date by his side. "...Irons is here tonight. And I wouldn't be surprised if Alpha is here somewhere. I will deliver the message to them ASAP. May I help you with anything else _mademoiselle?"_


----------



## Zenkiki (Sep 15, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> "_Oui._ I will do that right now. In fact..." Andre stood up and looked down on the floor, seeing a sharply dressed doberman sitting at the bar with a date by his side. "...Irons is here tonight. And I wouldn't be surprised if Alpha is here somewhere. I will deliver the message to them ASAP. May I help you with anything else _mademoiselle?"_


"Unless you have more than the two people there that can help, no. You need to tell the two that and then if you can send more do it, if not all well. I will see them in 4 days then."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Sep 15, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> "Unless you have more than the two people there that can help, no. You need to tell the two that and then if you can send more do it, if not all well. I will see them in 4 days then."


"I will look for all the families and gangs that have came through here. Those two I am close to their leaders... and they are both sizable forces here in the East. I will do what I can. _Au revoir, mademoiselle._"
Andre hung up and sighed, getting his jacket and cane and getting ready to head down to the speakeasy floor.


----------



## Zenkiki (Sep 15, 2019)

Sabrina hung the phone up and then walked up to go play with the girls to see if they couldnt distract her form what she was dealing with like what she was to her father. She got to the room and opened it up. Once inside she smiles at the girls. "Hello girls.." She walks over and sat down in the couch with a loud breath of relief as she rests again.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Sep 15, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina hung the phone up and then walked up to go play with the girls to see if they couldnt distract her form what she was dealing with like what she was to her father. She got to the room and opened it up. Once inside she smiles at the girls. "Hello girls.." She walks over and sat down in the couch with a loud breath of relief as she rests again.



It was awhile after Mia had the talk with Gabriello when Sabrina walked in. She smiled and waved to her before saying quietly, "They're sleeping." She then walked over to the feline and sat down beside her. She looked up at her and asked, "Umm...Ms. Sabrina? Can I ask you a question?"


----------



## Zenkiki (Sep 15, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> It was awhile after Mia had the talk with Gabriello when Sabrina walked in. She smiled and waved to her before saying quietly, "They're sleeping." She then walked over to the feline and sat down beside her. She looked up at her and asked, "Umm...Ms. Sabrina? Can I ask you a question?"


Sabrina looks down at the mighty tiger on the couch next to her. "Oh course Mia. What is it?" She opens her arms to offer a hug, as they were closer than the other ones.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Sep 15, 2019)

Once Andre was dressed for show, he opened up the door to his office and looked out on the controlled chaos of the speakeasy. He took a step out and rang a large bell, the speakeasy falling silent as all eyes were on the bulldog. He smiled big and extended his paws over the crowd.
"Until the early hours of dawn, the drinks are on the house! _Bon appétit mes amis!_"
The speakeasy roared in approval, happy drunken furs pumping their fists and getting more alcohol to drink. Andre made his way to the floor where furs happily looked to him and greeted him. He made his way to the bar and came to the doberman named John Irons, chatting away with his date. He was talking about gambling and his estate when he noticed Andre come up to him. He smiled and excused himself, standing up and shaking Andre's hand.

"Well well, the man of the hour. Making sure we all have a good time for the night. What, trying to earn karma with the good Lord?"

Andre laughed. "Oh no_,_ the upper class can't drink all the liquor behind the counter. All walks of life should enjoy life. We both know that." He adjusted himself and motioned for his office. "Come, I have a matter that's best discussed in private."

As he walked to his office, he saw a large black lion twice as big as anyone there sipping some beer and chatting up a storm with some smaller lions of normal tan color. All of them had on leather jackets with a lion's paw on the side. The paw had a lion's skull and crossbones in the insignia. Andre walked to him and cleared his throat.

The black lion, who was named Alpha and had an eye patch over his right eye, pulled a blade out and was fixing to snarl at his disturber when he saw it was Andre. He immediately put the blade up and laughed, rubbing his forehead.
"Ah shit Andre, I'm sorry. Just in a no-shit mood tonight, even with the free drinks. What's on your mind?"

Andre shook his head and chuckled. "_Roi des cons,_ you can't kill everyone that comes up behind you politely. May I have a word with you in my office? You and _Messiur _Irons."

Alpha eyed the doberman suspiciously, in which Irons eyed him back before sighing. "Sure." He then turned to his gang members. "One of y'all cubbies keep my seat warm."

One of them did as he commanded as the three went to his office. Andre motioned for them to sit and they did. He closed the door and he sat down at his desk. 
"_Messiurs, _what do you know about MS23?"

Alpha's face contorted into a ferocious snarl. "They're backstabbin' bastards. Their leader, Fang, almost got us wiped off the fuckin' map. Called the law on us during a drug exchange and booked it, leavin' us to fight the boys in blue. Lost five members of the pride, three cubs, and my eye that day."

Irons shook his head in disgust. "MS23... pathetic bastards. I know they make a living off of selling furs into slavery. Inhumane fuckers."

Andre leaned back in his chair and smiled. "And what if I told you that if you two went to Phoenix Arizona in four days with enough men and weapons you could cut the head off the snake?"

Alpha and Irons cocked their heads simultaneously. "Whatcha mean Andre?" Alpha asked.

Andre explained the situation and they listened, a sadistic smile crossing Alpha's face while Irons smiled a colder, cunning grin. They looked to each other and shrugged their shoulders.

"Meh, fuck it. It's for the better good, let's go fight dem snotty bastards with this 'Sabrina.'" Alpha said.

"Indeed. We will extinguish the flame of this evil in the desert with three armies." The pair shook hands and Andre smiled big. 

"_Bon, très bon! _The White Queen will be happy with your support of her. Remember, Friday, speakeasy off main street, 19:00 hours."

The pair nodded and got up, leaving his office and going back to their people. Alpha pushed the younger lion out of his seat and chugged his beer. "Alrighty cubs, we're going on a fuckin' field trip out west. When we get done here in D.C. we're packing up our shit in Charlotte and heading to Phoenix for a little encounter with MS23!" The cubs gasped a bit and hollered happily, toasting their beers and drinking the night away.

Irons went to his date and gave her a kiss before sitting down at the bar and sipping his scotch. They talked a bit more before they got drunk enough to make out at the counter with no shame. 

Andre couldn't find anyone else in the speakeasy, but given the fact the leaders of two powerful organized crime rings that side of the Mississippi were coming to Sabrina's aid, she wouldn't need anyone else. He got some whiskey from under his desk and went back to the papers he had been working on before.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Sep 15, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina looks down at the mighty tiger on the couch next to her. "Oh course Mia. What is it?" She opens her arms to offer a hug, as they were closer than the other ones.



Mia accepted the hug and rested her chin on the older feline's chest. She looked up at her and asks, "Can I join the mafia?"


----------



## Zenkiki (Sep 15, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Mia accepted the hug and rested her chin on the older feline's chest. She looked up at her and asks, "Can I join the mafia?"


Sabrina looks at her a little shocked at the random question and says, "Well... what can you offer us? You are too small and young to fight, and not strong enough to move supplies."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Sep 15, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina looks at her a little shocked at the random question and says, "Well... what can you offer us? You are too small and young to fight, and not strong enough to move supplies."



"Well...I could learn how to fight. I can help you in the office. I asked Mr. Gabriello if I could join, and he said that I should live a normal life. But I can't. Not while there are other little girls like me who needs to be rescued. So I wanna join the mafia and help." Mia's amber eyes looked straight at Sabrina in her blue-gold eyes, giving her a determined look.


----------



## Zenkiki (Sep 15, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> "Well...I could learn how to fight. I can help you in the office. I asked Mr. Gabriello if I could join, and he said that I should live a normal life. But I can't. Not while there are other little girls like me who needs to be rescued. So I wanna join the mafia and help." Mia's amber eyes looked straight at Sabrina in her blue-gold eyes, giving her a determined look.


Sabrina sighs. "Mia... I will tell you that I wish I had a normal life as a girl. If you join you will be giving up your innocent life and becoming someone you might not be happy to be. Are you willing to do that?"


----------



## HopeTLioness (Sep 15, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina sighs. "Mia... I will tell you that I wish I had a normal life as a girl. If you join you will be giving up your innocent life and becoming someone you might not be happy to be. Are you willing to do that?"



The young female tiger grew silent for a moment. She looked over to where the others were sleeping, and then looked back to her. "I'll do whatever it takes to protect my friends...and the furs that cared for me."


----------



## Zenkiki (Sep 15, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> The young female tiger grew silent for a moment. She looked over to where the others were sleeping, and then looked back to her. "I'll do whatever it takes to protect my friends...and the furs that cared for me."


Sabrina smiles at her and then rubs her head. "Alright. Then you should goodbye to them in the morning and then I'll come back and pick you up so we can begin your training. As for the other three girls, they will eventually find a home. I called someome who said that she can foster you four, so they should live a prerty normal life."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Sep 15, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina smiles at her and then rubs her head. "Alright. Then you should goodbye to them in the morning and then I'll come back and pick you up so we can begin your training. As for the other three girls, they will eventually find a home. I called someome who said that she can foster you four, so they should live a prerty normal life."



Mia gave a big smile and hugged her. "Thank you, Ms. Sabrina! I promise that I will work really hard!"


----------



## Zenkiki (Sep 15, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Mia gave a big smile and hugged her. "Thank you, Ms. Sabrina! I promise that I will work really hard!"


She offered her a nice hug and says, "I know you will. Now go to bed with the others and make sure to say your goodbyes since they will be going away to be safe else where in the morning."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Sep 15, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> She offered her a nice hug and says, "I know you will. Now go to bed with the others and make sure to say your goodbyes since they will be going away to be safe else where in the morning."



"Okay. Goodnight." She pulls away from the hug to join the girls' side. She gets snuggled into her blanket and closed her eyes.


----------



## Zenkiki (Sep 15, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> "Okay. Goodnight." She pulls away from the hug to join the girls' side. She gets snuggled into her blanket and closed her eyes.


Sabria smiles and then tucked the blanket into the four girls and then left the room heading out to her own room and went to bed.


----------



## Zenkiki (Sep 16, 2019)

Sabrina went over to the speakeasy when it was 6:30 on Friday. She was dressed up in her nice buisness dress and sat down at a table in the back and ordered a few bottles of wine to get started.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Sep 16, 2019)

A few days had passed, and Gabriello kept up with the sessions to get Team Alpha and Omega ready for the upcoming mission. In the Training Facility,  he watch as the gang go through drills of storming the makeshift Factory and taking notes on each of the members.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

The Jackal Bros were in the Training Facility with the other trainees. Jax is in therapy to build strength in his leg, while Jack went through the drill. He snucked into the fake factory and stealthily took out a few guard dummies with his knives before proceeding on. He suddenly turned a corner and gets hit in the face by another dummy. He stumbles back and clutch his muzzle. "Ow! Why you-!" He ducks when he say the dummy swings at him again and threw a punch at it. Then he kicks it back, stabs it in one of the targeting spots. He huffed and move along.

(@GrimnCoyote , @Liseran Thistle , @Seph , @Captain TrashPanda , @pandepix, @JackJackal )


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Sep 16, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina went over to the speakeasy when it was 6:30 on Friday. She was dressed up in her nice buisness dress and sat down at a table in the back and ordered a few bottles of wine to get started.


Irons had landed in Phoenix thirty minutes prior. He was dressed in a white button up shirt, black vest, and black suit pants, opting for no jacket. He smoked a Cuban cigar and basked in the desert heat. He had men and weapons flown in to an airport he had bought out in Tucson. He smiled and caught a cab to the speakeasy. “Woe to you MS... for you have been found wanting.”
He arrived at 6:45, walking in and scanning the room. He saw the one white feline in the back. He walked to the table and cleared his throat.
“Ms. Sabrina I presume? My name is Jonathan Irons, Andre explained the situation to me.” He extended his paw to her for a handshake.


----------



## Zenkiki (Sep 16, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Irons had landed in Phoenix thirty minutes prior. He was dressed in a white button up shirt, black vest, and black suit pants, opting for no jacket. He smoked a Cuban cigar and basked in the desert heat. He had men and weapons flown in to an airport he had bought out in Tucson. He smiled and caught a cab to the speakeasy. “Woe to you MS... for you have been found wanting.”
> He arrived at 6:45, walking in and scanning the room. He saw the one white feline in the back. He walked to the table and cleared his throat.
> “Ms. Sabrina I presume? My name is Jonathan Irons, Andre explained the situation to me.” He extended his paw to her for a handshake.


She took his hand and shook it."I am indeed. Glad you could make it. I assume the your friend will be here soon. Have a seat and enjoy a glass of wine while we wait."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Sep 16, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> She took his hand and shook it."I am indeed. Glad you could make it. I assume the your friend will be here soon. Have a seat and enjoy a glass of wine while we wait."


“Let’s hope so, chap seemed happy to get his paws on MS.” He sat down and took the glass of wine, sipping it and thinking about how this would go down. 

About 10 minutes later, Alpha and four members of the pride got off a train in downtown Phoenix. He had weapons and more men shipped in by train and plane. He was wearing a tattered tank top under his half-zipped leather jacket. He motioned for the tan lions to follow and they got two taxis to the speakeasy. 
They all got off there and Alpha motioned for them. “Watch the fuckin’ door. Anyone suspicious comes in y’all hightail it in and make sure me, Irons, and this Sabrina are safe. 
They nodded and Alpha turned in, his black mane making his yellow eye stand out while his eye patch covered his right eye. He looked around and saw the Doberman and the feline in the back. He came over and sat down at the third seat at the table. “Irons, Miss Sabrina. My name’s Alpha, I was sent by Andre, he explained how you’re after MS.” He adjusted his eye patch and sipped the glass of wine sitting at his seat. “I need beer...” he mumbled to himself.


----------



## Zenkiki (Sep 16, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> “Let’s hope so, chap seemed happy to get his paws on MS.” He sat down and took the glass of wine, sipping it and thinking about how this would go down.
> 
> About 10 minutes later, Alpha and four members of the pride got off a train in downtown Phoenix. He had weapons and more men shipped in by train and plane. He was wearing a tattered tank top under his half-zipped leather jacket. He motioned for the tan lions to follow and they got two taxis to the speakeasy.
> They all got off there and Alpha motioned for them. “Watch the fuckin’ door. Anyone suspicious comes in y’all hightail it in and make sure me, Irons, and this Sabrina are safe.
> They nodded and Alpha turned in, his black mane making his yellow eye stand out while his eye patch covered his right eye. He looked around and saw the Doberman and the feline in the back. He came over and sat down at the third seat at the table. “Irons, Miss Sabrina. My name’s Alpha, I was sent by Andre, he explained how you’re after MS.” He adjusted his eye patch and sipped the glass of wine sitting at his seat. “I need beer...” he mumbled to himself.


Sabrina said her greetings, and then motioned to have a glass of beer brought out for him. "Mr. Alpha, we do not have time to nitpick over everthing. Please have a seat and let us get underway. She looks at Irons. "So the situation here is looking bad. My men and I were on a mission in Japan to follow up on a lead, and when we came back, not only did Fang attack my HQ and take back his capo, he killed one of my underbosses and left him at my hanger at the airport. We have been here since that, and so far Fang is always a step ahead of me.  I need more men and supplies to actually do something here. I know where their main base is, but he is expecting an attack as I sent in a scouting party, and all off them went missing. I am assuming all but one was killed, and the one that wasn't is family, so he has a massive chip over me."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Sep 16, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina said her greetings, and then motioned to have a glass of beer brought out for him. "Mr. Alpha, we do not have time to nitpick over everthing. Please have a seat and let us get underway. She looks at Irons. "So the situation here is looking bad. My men and I were on a mission in Japan to follow up on a lead, and when we came back, not only did Fang attack my HQ and take back his capo, he killed one of my underbosses and left him at my hanger at the airport. We have been here since that, and so far Fang is always a step ahead of me.  I need more men and supplies to actually do something here. I know where their main base is, but he is expecting an attack as I sent in a scouting party, and all off them went missing. I am assuming all but one was killed, and the one that wasn't is family, so he has a massive chip over me."


Irons listened and nodded, taking in all the information. Alpha silently fumed, knowing this was MS' game. Once she was done Irons pondered for a moment before speaking.
"With all due respect, it sounds as if there is an informant in your ranks. If he knew you would spy out that factory then he would obviously have you in a tough spot. Always a step behind. But, with the men you, Alpha, and I have we should be able to launch an effort to smother them."

Alpha twirled his knife under his chair and spoke with anger in his voice. "MS has always been a bunch of fucktards, fightin' below the belt and ruining everyone from within. Had three new members, three cubs who had been bought out by that bitch Fang. I hate 'em as much as you do ma'am... I'd be more then happy to let you use all the resources we brought, and call for more if you need it."

Irons nodded in agreement. "I second that. The Iron Fist has not had problems with MS. But from the stories Alpha has told, and the abduction of your family member coupled with their cold murder, I would be glad to join this fight. I'm sure we can work out battle plans and the spoils of war later on, have your capos speak to ours. We will take them down, and rescue your member."


----------



## Zenkiki (Sep 16, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Irons listened and nodded, taking in all the information. Alpha silently fumed, knowing this was MS' game. Once she was done Irons pondered for a moment before speaking.
> "With all due respect, it sounds as if there is an informant in your ranks. If he knew you would spy out that factory then he would obviously have you in a tough spot. Always a step behind. But, with the men you, Alpha, and I have we should be able to launch an effort to smother them."
> 
> Alpha twirled his knife under his chair and spoke with anger in his voice. "MS has always been a bunch of fucktards, fightin' below the belt and ruining everyone from within. Had three new members, three cubs who had been bought out by that bitch Fang. I hate 'em as much as you do ma'am... I'd be more then happy to let you use all the resources we brought, and call for more if you need it."
> ...


Sabrina nods at them both. "Alright, then I have a small building set up on the East side of town, where I am having my men practice shooting and then my strike teams are practicing the interior assualt. Gather your men up that will participate in the actual assault and I'll send my capo over. The rest can move supplies and make sure we are capable of attacking. If we have enough men, we might even be able to attack several bases at once to swarm them, making them struggle to reinforce the others. "


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Sep 16, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina nods at them both. "Alright, then I have a small building set up on the East side of town, where I am having my men practice shooting and then my strike teams are practicing the interior assualt. Gather your men up that will participate in the actual assault and I'll send my capo over. The rest can move supplies and make sure we are capable of attacking. If we have enough men, we might even be able to attack several bases at once to swarm them, making them struggle to reinforce the others. "


Alpha nodded. "I'll send the best of the best of the Pride, the hardest fuckers I've got."

Irons smiled a chilling smile. "With pleasure. I will call for my best out of Tucson. They will be here ASAP." He sipped the wine and looked to the two leaders. "Where should they meet up? Your building Ms. Sabrina?"


----------



## Zenkiki (Sep 16, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Alpha nodded. "I'll send the best of the best of the Pride, the hardest fuckers I've got."
> 
> Irons smiled a chilling smile. "With pleasure. I will call for my best out of Tucson. They will be here in the morning." He sipped the wine and looked to the two leaders. "Where should they meet up? Your building Ms. Sabrina?"


She shook her head, "As I had said, I will have one of my men pick you up in the morning for security reasons. You two can check in at two hotels on 38th and 21st streets. Then the men you two send over to train will train with my squad until they are all ready. As for you two, we can talk about how and what we do to upset MS."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Sep 16, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> She shook her head, "As I had said, I will have one of my men pick you up in the morning for security reasons. You two can check in at two hotels on 38th and 21st streets. Then the men you two send over to train will train with my squad until they are all ready. As for you two, we can talk about how and what we do to upset MS."


Alpha grinned. "I like it. My best are already here, I'll have them staying in the hotel with me." He stood up and grabbed the beer. "It's been a fuckin' pleasure, see y'all in the morning." He walked back out and swigged the beer, tossing the bottle away and rounding his men up. "Already fuckers, let's get the Pride and the Cubs that came along and let's go hit the hay, got a loooong day before us." They grabbed taxis again and made their way to the train station, where men from their outpost in the outskirts had brought a car. They began to move their equipment and weapons to their hideout and their people to the hotel Sabrina told them to go to.

Irons sighed and finished the wine. He left a small tip and shook Sabrina's paw again. "Will do. I am honored to work with you. We will be ready in the morning." He then walked out and lit a cigar once outside. He caught a taxi to the hotel and called the base in Tucson. He called for his best men and all the weapons they had to be shipped up to the hotel. They began shipping all the weapons and men to the hotel, all of the weapons being delivered to his suite while the fighter got rooms for themselves.


----------



## Zenkiki (Sep 16, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Alpha grinned. "I like it. My best are already here, I'll have them staying in the hotel with me." He stood up and grabbed the beer. "It's been a fuckin' pleasure, see y'all in the morning." He walked back out and swigged the beer, tossing the bottle away and rounding his men up. "Already fuckers, let's get the Pride and the Cubs that came along and let's go hit the hay, got a loooong day before us." They grabbed taxis again and made their way to the train station, where men from their outpost in the outskirts had brought a car. They began to move their equipment and weapons to their hideout and their people to the hotel Sabrina told them to go to.
> 
> Irons sighed and finished the wine. He left a small tip and shook Sabrina's paw again. "Will do. I am honored to work with you. We will be ready in the morning." He then walked out and lit a cigar once outside. He caught a taxi to the hotel and called the base in Tucson. He called for his best men and all the weapons they had to be shipped up to the hotel. They began shipping all the weapons and men to the hotel, all of the weapons being delivered to his suite while the fighter got rooms for themselves.


Sabrina stayed behind for a little while before she left the cash on the table to pay for all the drinks and then got up and walked over to the base where she sat down and called for Mia to come into her office to talk.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Sep 16, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina stayed behind for a little while before she left the cash on the table to pay for all the drinks and then got up and walked over to the base where she sat down and called for Mia to come into her office to talk.



In a few minutes, a knock was heard at the door. When Sabrina gave access, Mia walked in and closed the door behind her. She walked over to the desk and looked at the White Queen. "You called for me, Ms. Sabrina?"


----------



## Zenkiki (Sep 16, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> In a few minutes, a knock was heard at the door. When Sabrina gave access, Mia walked in and closed the door behind her. She walked over to the desk and looked at the White Queen. "You called for me, Ms. Sabrina?"


Sabrina nods. "Have you said your goodbyes and ready to begin your training? If you think you can handle it then we are going to train you up as an assassin."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Sep 16, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina nods. "Have you said your goodbyes and ready to begin your training? If you think you can handle it then we are going to train you up as an assassin."



Before she answered the question, there was a small knock on the door.


----------



## Zenkiki (Sep 16, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Before she answered the question, there was a small knock on the door.


Sabrina grunts. "Who is it and what do you want?"


----------



## HopeTLioness (Sep 16, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina grunts. "Who is it and what do you want?"



On the other side of the door, they hear a soft, female Chinese accent. "This is Ling Xue, Reiko, and Chinaza. May we come in?" 

Mia furrowed her brows.


----------



## Zenkiki (Sep 16, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> On the other side of the door, they hear a soft, female Chinese accent. "This is Ling Xue, Reiko, and Chinaza. May we come in?"
> 
> Mia furrowed her brows.


Sabrina sighs, "sure..." once they were in, she looks at them. "Why aren't you with your foster parents?"


----------



## HopeTLioness (Sep 16, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina sighs, "sure..." once they were in, she looks at them. "Why aren't you with your foster parents?"



The three girls walked in and stood in front of her desk. Reiko decided to answer her question. "Because we decided that we don't want to go. We want to stay with you and train with Mia." 

"Are you three crazy?!" The tigeress yelled at them. "You are given an opportunity to live a normal life. Don't waste that because of me." 

Ling Xue looked at Mia and said calmly. "You were given the same offer, but you decided to stay and fight. We may not have the strength as you, but we can make up for it." 

"Yeah! You know I'm pretty fast on my feet!" Exclaimed Reiko.

"And I'm flexible." Commented Chinaza.

The panda nod and said,"And I'm smart enough to figure out difficult puzzles and what not. With the four of us working together, we can bring those bad men down who killed our parents. "

The chimp looked at the tigress somberly. "Mia, you are our friend. It wouldn't be the same if we are separate. You are our family. You, Ms. Sabrina, and Mr. Gabriello. So please let us stay." 

Mia looked at the girls with tears welling up in her eyes. "Chinaza...Reiko...Ling Xue...."


----------



## Zenkiki (Sep 16, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> The three girls walked in and stood in front of her desk. Reiko decided to answer her question. "Because we decided that we don't want to go. We want to stay with you and train with Mia."
> 
> "Are you three crazy?!" The tigeress yelled at them. "You are given an opportunity to live a normal life. Don't waste that because of me."
> 
> ...


Sabrina looks at them. "Girls... you are too young and small to do this. Mia is too young too, but she is almost old enough and is the best suited of you four. If you want to help us, then it is best for you three to come somewhere safe so we dont need to watch over you three. Then in a few years if you dont reintegrate, then you can come fight."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Sep 16, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina looks at them. "Girls... you are too young and small to do this. Mia is too young too, but she is almost old enough and is the best suited of you four. If you want to help us, then it is best for you three to come somewhere safe so we dont need to watch over you three. Then in a few years if you dont reintegrate, then you can come fight."


 Immediately,  the three girls starts to protest, but Mia stops them. "Girls, listen. Ms. Sabrina is right. You three are too young, and need to be safe. I have no doubt that you will do great, but not right now. So please...please...go with your foster parents. I promise I will write. Okay?" The girls were silent and pouted a bit. Then they sighed. "Oh, alright. If you say so. However, while I wait, I'm gonna make sure that my brain is sharp enough to pick up things." 

"Yeah!" Reiko chimed in, "And I'll do any sports that will make me be the fastest pup ever!"

"And I'll do something that will make my body more flexible to get out of tight situations. " said Chinaza.

The girls braced each other in a group hug. Mia smiled as a tear dropped on the side of her cheek. "Thanks, girls. I promise to be strong. For you."


----------



## Zenkiki (Sep 16, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Immediately,  the three girls starts to protest, but Mia stops them. "Girls, listen. Ms. Sabrina is right. You three are too young, and need to be safe. I have no doubt that you will do great, but not right now. So please...please...go with your foster parents. I promise I will write. Okay?" The girls were silent and pouted a bit. Then they sighed. "Oh, alright. If you say so. However, while I wait, I'm gonna make sure that my brain is sharp enough to pick up things."
> 
> "Yeah!" Reiko chimed in, "And I'll do any sports that will make me be the fastest pup ever!"
> 
> ...


Sabrina let them have a goodbye hug and let them brake up naturally. Once they broke up she smiles at them. "That'll work girls. Now run along and be safe. Mia it's time to begin your training."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Sep 16, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina let them have a goodbye hug and let them brake up naturally. Once they broke up she smiles at them. "That'll work girls. Now run along and be safe. Mia it's time to begin your training."



Once the girls break the hug, Reiko, Ling Xue, and Chinaza ran behind the desk to give Sabrina a big hug. "We'll miss you!" Then they let go and left the office, hoping that they will see Gabriello before they leave. 

Mia looked back at Sabrina and nod to her. "Yes, ma'am. I'm ready."


----------



## Seph (Sep 16, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> A few days had passed, and Gabriello kept up with the sessions to get Team Alpha and Omega ready for the upcoming mission. In the Training Facility,  he watch as the gang go through drills of storming the makeshift Factory and taking notes on each of the members.
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> ...


Seph had been working on his marksmanship for most of the week, he was able to hit consistent chest shots from long range with the one handed grip. He also had been working on close range shots and how fast he could hit every target in a room. Despite being told by Gabe to use both, Seph stuck to his ways, believing that having a free paw was always worthwhile. He had been practicing day in and day out, in preparation for the coming battle. He decided to focus exclusively on the pistol and even went out and bought a couple extra 1911 pistols as well as ammo. Seph went in through the front of the fake factory and was met by a couple dummies guarding it. Without hesitation, Seph pulled out one of his pistols and quickly shot each of them in the chest. Seph smiled as he looked over his results. "Not bad." Seph said to himself, proud of his results. Seph reloaded his pistol before moving on.


----------



## Zenkiki (Sep 17, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Once the girls break the hug, Reiko, Ling Xue, and Chinaza ran behind the desk to give Sabrina a big hug. "We'll miss you!" Then they let go and left the office, hoping that they will see Gabriello before they leave.
> 
> Mia looked back at Sabrina and nod to her. "Yes, ma'am. I'm ready."


Sabrina took mia out to the range and hands her a 22 rifle since they have almost no kickback. "Lets see how you do with this. Once you learn how to shoot, I'll take you to a pistol."


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Sep 17, 2019)

For the past week Akako trained with small fire arms, memorizing an area, and improving her cardiovascular health. Ducking behind a barrel she peaked around the corner and jutted back. "Left, ignore first corridor, right, right", she whispered before sprinting towards a makeshift halway. Following her own directions she reached a room with a cardboard cutout of a wolf holding an elk at gunpoint. Whipping out a pistol and firing a bang rings through the area. A dead blow decapitated the wolves head leaving scraps behind.


----------



## pandepix (Sep 18, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> A few days had passed, and Gabriello kept up with the sessions to get Team Alpha and Omega ready for the upcoming mission. In the Training Facility,  he watch as the gang go through drills of storming the makeshift Factory and taking notes on each of the members.
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> ...



Reggie focused on his training intensely, pushing himself more everyday. A few days went by and already he noticed his shot had vastly improved, so the hit marks were no longer sporadic, but small, grouped shots. His hand to hand combat had also improved. He no longer grew winded after a few minutes of throwing punches and was able to take hits easier as well as dish them out with force. He started training with knives as well, and was also able to practice his medic skills every so often as someone would sustain a minor injury here or there and he would fix them up.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Sep 18, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina took mia out to the range and hands her a 22 rifle since they have almost no kickback. "Lets see how you do with this. Once you learn how to shoot, I'll take you to a pistol."



Mia followed Sabrina as they went out to a range. She sees the white feline hands her a rifle and she takes it. After Sabrina spoke, she nod to her and got into position. She held the gun up and aimed at the target 45 feet away from them. She took the shot and grazed the target on the shoulder.

____________________________________________________________________________________________

Jack continue to make his way through the fake factory, taking on the dummies one by one. He threw five knives and hit five targets dead in the forehead at the same time. He finally made it to the office where a large dummy of a wolf is waiting with six other dummies. Jack stationed himself on the side of the door and pulled out a pistol.

(This can be where everyone else can be and take down "Fang and his men". @GrimnCoyote , @Seph , @Liseran Thistle , @JackJackal , @pandepix , @Captain TrashPanda )


----------



## Zenkiki (Sep 19, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Mia followed Sabrina as they went out to a range. She sees the white feline hands her a rifle and she takes it. After Sabrina spoke, she nod to her and got into position. She held the gun up and aimed at the target 45 feet away from them. She took the shot and grazed the target on the shoulder.
> 
> ____________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> ...


Sabrina was inpressed by her ability to shoot at a good distance and still hit on her first try. "Great shot, but work on your control. I saw your fear before you shot. Relax and imagine the target is the captain of the boat that took you and ths other girls. Let that anger push you to become a better shot. Let me see your best and nothing less will do." 

She helped her through her training with the rifle and then moved the target to 10 feet and grabbed a throwing knife and threw it in the target's neck before Mia could even see the blade. "This is what I want you to become. A girl that apears innocent, but _VERY _dangerous."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Sep 19, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina was inpressed by her ability to shoot at a good distance and still hit on her first try. "Great shot, but work on your control. I saw your fear before you shot. Relax and imagine the target is the captain of the boat that took you and ths other girls. Let that anger push you to become a better shot. Let me see your best and nothing less will do."
> 
> She helped her through her training with the rifle and then moved the target to 10 feet and grabbed a throwing knife and threw it in the target's neck before Mia could even see the blade. "This is what I want you to become. A girl that apears innocent, but _VERY _dangerous."



Mia continued shooting the target with the rifle. With Sabrina's help, she gets better hitting the target. Then Sabrina moved the target and pulled out a knife. She watched in surprised as how fast she threw the knife and looked up at her. She nod her head after she spoke. "Yes, Ms. Sabrina. "


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Sep 19, 2019)

Sash always came in and trained when everyone else did, refreshing her bayonet skills and her skills with her pistol. While she was nowhere near as sharp with her pistol, she did work on her ranged skills. She went to the range and gradually cranked up the distance, hitting bullseye after bullseye after bullseye with her rifle. As she trained in the mock factory, she would often rush the dummies with a bayonet before attempting to shoot them. She would stab them through the neck or through the chest and snarl at then before pulling free.


HopeTLioness said:


> Jack continued to make his way through the fake factory, taking on the dummies one by one. He threw five knives and hit five targets dead in the forehead at the same time. He finally made it to the office where a large dummy of a wolf is waiting with six other dummies. Jack stationed himself on the side of the door and pulled out a pistol.


After shooting a dummy and stabbing another, Sash made it to the office. She stood opposite of him on the other side of the door frame and pulled her revolver out. “You ready, comrade?”


----------



## Zenkiki (Sep 21, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Mia continued shooting the target with the rifle. With Sabrina's help, she gets better hitting the target. Then Sabrina moved the target and pulled out a knife. She watched in surprised as how fast she threw the knife and looked up at her. She nod her head after she spoke. "Yes, Ms. Sabrina. "


Sabrina continued to push Mia to be better and worked on what ahe kept messing up. After the week she had gotten to a decent level of skill. Sabrina congratulated her on her work. Sabrina went over to James after training and told him, "I need to you to go pick up your friend's men from the hotels on 38th and 96th street and bring them here so they can start training." Then she walked back to her office to relax.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Sep 22, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina went over to James after training and told him, "I need to you to go pick up your friend's men from the hotels on 38th and 96th street and bring them here so they can start training." Then she walked back to her office to relax.


James had been getting used to the feel of his new Tommy gun when Sab approached him. He listened and nodded. 
"Of course ma'am." He set his gun down and went outside, taking one of the Whitepaw cars to the hotel.

Both Alpha and Irons had men staying in the hotel, along with vehicles to transport them in the parking lot. They had been sitting in the lobby of the hotel, talking softly and discussing their backgrounds. James walked up to the pair and cleared his throat.
"Gentlemen, I'd assume you are the pair Miss Sabrina sent me to get?"

Alpha looked up and snorted. "Damn right trash eater. You givin' us a ride?"

Irons quickly interjected. "Yes yes, we are they. Jonathan Irons, good to meet you."

The two shook hands and James looked to Alpha as he towered over him. He stood his ground, not unnerved by this brute's size. Irons on the other hand was just a smidge taller. He looked to the two and adjusted his jacket.

"In that case, you two will ride with me. Have your men and weapons follow in tow, I will lead you to the HQ where y'all can run the mock up factory. Meet me outside in the car, I'll start driving once y'all get in and I see you have boots on the ground following."

The pair nodded and went to mobilize their men, while James went back outside and sat in the car waiting for them.

After about twenty minutes, the don and the gang leader climbed in, four cars pulling behind James. He then lead the caravan back to the factory.
They arrived and everyone piled out, James walking to the cafeteria of the HQ and getting some food. Alpha and Irons unloaded their men and their weapons before finding their way to the mock factory set up. They began running their men through, the two gangs alternating runs.


----------



## Zenkiki (Sep 25, 2019)

As the group are training down in the basement of the garage with the large training center, a small car drove by the entrance and a tux wearing wolf steps out and then walks around the back to let out the bound white feline bound in ropes and a muzzle. Then five other men walk out from the car behind the other one and step to Fang's side. Fang nods to the rat as he walks over to the door and slips inside quietly sneaking around for Sab. He walks over to her and whispers into her ear as she was distracted with overseeing the training in the basement. "Thiss Fang boss is lookin' for yous outside." Sabrina hisses at the rat and then whistles. "Gab, grab James and meet me in my office immediately." She then turned tail and walked out to surface level and then motioned for the rat to bring them in. She motioned for Seph to keep guard and says,"Fang is coming into my office. Let him and one or two of his guards in with him and keep the rest out of my office and out from our intel." She then walks in and sat down at her desk.

Fang grins as Vincent walks out and waves them into the building. Fang bit Savannah's ear forcing her to concede and walk with them to Sabrina's office.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Sep 25, 2019)

While Jack, Sash, and the others stormed the fake factory, Alpha and Irons' men came in to join the training. Gabriello took the time to introduce himself to the leaders and went over battle strategies with them. As the training kept going on, they didn't noticed a well dressed, tall, brown rat sneak in and found Sabrina distracted. He went up to her ear and spoke to her with a low suave voice. "Miss. Sabrina, I presume? Just wanted to let you know that my boss, Fang is here to speak with you. And please, do not keep him waiting long." And as quick as he came, he left out of the room. He waited patiently until he saw Sabrina signaling him to bring him in, and made a wicked grin. He walked outside and signals Fang and the others with a wave. He waited and walked in with Fang, Savannah, and the rest of the Black Paw Elites. 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

 Gabriello was talking to Alpha and Irons while his ears perked up from the whistle. He looked over and listened to his boss's orders. "Yes ma'am." He excuses himself and hurries out of the training area. A few minutes later, he walked into the cafeteria and saw James eating. He walked over and patted him on the shoulder. "Hey James. Sorry to disturb you, but Sabrina wants us in her office, now."

(@Captain TrashPanda , @Zenkiki )


----------



## Seph (Sep 25, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> As the group are training down in the basement of the garage with the large training center, a small car drove by the entrance and a tux wearing wolf steps out and then walks around the back to let out the bound white feline bound in ropes and a muzzle. Then five other men walk out from the car behind the other one and step to Fang's side. Fang nods to the rat as he walks over to the door and slips inside quietly sneaking around for Sab. He walks over to her and whispers into her ear as she was distracted with overseeing the training in the basement. "Thiss Fang boss is lookin' for yous outside." Sabrina hisses at the rat and then whistles. "Gab, grab James and meet me in my office immediately." She then turned tail and walked out to surface level and then motioned for the rat to bring them in. She motioned for Seph to keep guard and says,"Fang is coming into my office. Let him and one or two of his guards in with him and keep the rest out of my office and out from our intel." She then walks in and sat down at her desk.
> 
> Fang grins as Vincent walks out and waves them into the building. Fang bit Savannah's ear forcing her to concede and walk with them to Sabrina's office.


Seph was just running the course as usual when he was told the news. “Alright.” Seph said as she walked away not fully processing what Fang coming here meant. As he went to take his spot in front of the door he realized what was actually about to happen, Seph quickly reloaded all of his pistols, making sure that if a gunfight did happen, he would be prepared. Once he was done reloading, he saw Gabe and James walking up to the door. Seph opened the door for them and quickly shut it behind them as he waiting for Fang.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Sep 25, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello was talking to Alpha and Irons while his ears perked up from the whistle. He looked over and listened to his boss's orders. "Yes ma'am." He excuses himself and hurries out of the training area. A few minutes later, he walked into the cafeteria and saw James eating. He walked over and patted him on the shoulder. "Hey James. Sorry to disturb you, but Sabrina wants us in her office, now."
> 
> (@Captain TrashPanda , @Zenkiki )


James had been chowing down on a sandwich and reading the sports section when Gab approached him. He finished his sandwich and stood up. "Aight." He followed him down to her office. Once he and Gab walked in and Seph shut the door behind them, he looked to Sabrina.
"What's going on ma'am? Somethin' wrong?"
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Hans followed in with the rest of the Black Paws, his insidious subtle smile on his face. He looked about at these silly Whitepaw members and scoffed, watching ahead as they went to Sabrina's office.


----------



## Zenkiki (Sep 25, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> While Jack, Sash, and the others stormed the fake factory, Alpha and Irons' men came in to join the training. Gabriello took the time to introduce himself to the leaders and went over battle strategies with them. As the training kept going on, they didn't noticed a well dressed, tall, brown rat sneak in and found Sabrina distracted. He went up to her ear and spoke to her with a low suave voice. "Miss. Sabrina, I presume? Just wanted to let you know that my boss, Fang is here to speak with you. And please, do not keep him waiting long." And as quick as he came, he left out of the room. He waited patiently until he saw Sabrina signaling him to bring him in, and made a wicked grin. He walked outside and signals Fang and the others with a wave. He waited and walked in with Fang, Savannah, and the rest of the Black Paw Elites.
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> ...





Captain TrashPanda said:


> James had been chowing down on a sandwich and reading the sports section when Gab approached him. He finished his sandwich and stood up. "Aight." He followed him down to her office. Once he and Gab walked in and Seph shut the door behind them, he looked to Sabrina.
> "What's going on ma'am? Somethin' wrong?"
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Hans followed in with the rest of the Black Paws, his insidious subtle smile on his face. He looked about at these silly Whitepaw members and scoffed, watching ahead as they went to Sabrina's office.





Seph said:


> Seph was just running the course as usual when he was told the news. “Alright.” Seph said as she walked away not fully processing what Fang coming here meant. As he went to take his spot in front of the door he realized what was actually about to happen, Seph quickly reloaded all of his pistols, making sure that if a gunfight did happen, he would be prepared. Once he was done reloading, he saw Gabe and James walking up to the door. Seph opened the door for them and quickly shut it behind them as he waiting for Fang.


Sabrina was in her office and says, "We have a gue-" just as she about to explain it Fang and his two upper men walk in the room. Fang held Savannah by her shoulder with the muzzle locked with a key and the two men stood off to the two sides of him a good 10 feet away to ensure safety with distance since they each had a gun on them. Sabrina motions for him to sit and then Gab and James to stand at her side. "What are you doing here Fang?" Sabrina grumbles unhappy about the sudden visit. 

Fang smiles and let Savannah go knowing that she would remain muzzled without the key in his pocket. "I want you and your pesky "family" to leave my territory and accept it that I rule these lands. If you refuse, well... then I will justhave to kill you one by one."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Sep 25, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina was in her office and says, "We have a gue-" just as she about to explain it Fang and his two upper men walk in the room. Fang held Savannah by her shoulder with the muzzle locked with a key and the two men stood off to the two sides of him a good 10 feet away to ensure safety with distance since they each had a gun on them.



Gabriello turned around and his eyes widen in shock. He narrowed his eyes and growled at Fang and his men. Vincent was one of the men that came in with Fang. He stood at the side and took off his hat while giving a graceful bow. "I present you the Don, Fang." He introduced his boss and then stepped back. 




Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina motions for him to sit and then Gab and James to stand at her side. "What are you doing here Fang?" Sabrina grumbles unhappy about the sudden visit.



The feathered lion looked to Sabrina, then at James before taking his place behind and the side of her. He eyed at the men, not liking where this is going, and remained silent.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Sep 25, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina was in her office and says, "We have a gue-" just as she about to explain it Fang and his two upper men walk in the room. Fang held Savannah by her shoulder with the muzzle locked with a key and the two men stood off to the two sides of him a good 10 feet away to ensure safety with distance since they each had a gun on them. Sabrina motions for him to sit and then Gab and James to stand at her side. "What are you doing here Fang?" Sabrina grumbles unhappy about the sudden visit.
> 
> Fang smiles and let Savannah go knowing that she would remain muzzled without the key in his pocket. "I want you and your pesky "family" to leave my territory and accept it that I rule these lands. If you refuse, well... then I will justhave to kill you one by one."


James stood up and looked to the door as Fang, Hans, and Doyle walked in. He blinked as he stared down the doberman with blistering hate. "You... you was KIA... or they said you was. Fuckin 'eXeCuTiOnEr,' went AWOL instead, coward..." 
Hans returned the stare with his own of evil intentions. "Trash eater... you were dead in the Argonne... but you weaseled your way back here I see."
James wanted to shoot this German bastard but he knew he couldn't. He looked to Fang and grit his teeth. "And why in the blue hell would we deal with you other then you have a person of interest? You want our hides no matter what we do, just like you and your gang of war criminals murdered innocents in a speakeasy, including my cousin. All you wants is blood."


----------



## Seph (Sep 25, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina was in her office and says, "We have a gue-" just as she about to explain it Fang and his two upper men walk in the room. Fang held Savannah by her shoulder with the muzzle locked with a key and the two men stood off to the two sides of him a good 10 feet away to ensure safety with distance since they each had a gun on them. Sabrina motions for him to sit and then Gab and James to stand at her side. "What are you doing here Fang?" Sabrina grumbles unhappy about the sudden visit.
> 
> Fang smiles and let Savannah go knowing that she would remain muzzled without the key in his pocket. "I want you and your pesky "family" to leave my territory and accept it that I rule these lands. If you refuse, well... then I will justhave to kill you one by one."


Seph watched as Fang and five others walked up. Seph kept a calm face and let Fang and two others in. The rest of them were standing outside the door while Seph stood in front of it. After a bit of awkward silence, Seph decided to try and ease the tension. “So, uh, nice building huh?” Seph said. The three ms23 looked at him, none of them responding. Seph decided to keep his mouth shut after that and just guard the door.


----------



## Zenkiki (Sep 25, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James stood up and looked to the door as Fang, Hans, and Doyle walked in. He blinked as he stared down the doberman with blistering hate. "You... you was KIA... or they said you was. Fuckin 'eXeCuTiOnEr,' went AWOL instead, coward..."
> Hans returned the stare with his own of evil intentions. "Trash eater... you were dead in the Argonne... but you weaseled your way back here I see."
> James wanted to shoot this German bastard but he knew he couldn't. He looked to Fang and grit his teeth. "And why in the blue hell would we deal with you other then you have a person of interest? You want our hides no matter what we do, just like you and your gang of war criminals murdered innocents in a speakeasy, including my cousin. All you wants is blood."





HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello turned around and his eyes widen in shock. He narrowed his eyes and growled at Fang and his men. Vincent was one of the men that came in with Fang. He stood at the side and took off his hat while giving a graceful bow. "I present you the Don, Fang." He introduced his boss and then stepped back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sabrina looks at the two as they shout at each other and says, "James. You are not being professional right now. Mind your tongue." Fang laughs at him. "Girl, looks like your own men dont listen to you. What chance do you have to rule an entire operation? Without your father you are nothing." She hisses at him, "enough! You didn't come here to insult me. Now you want be leave where?" He nodded his head. "You need to give up all your territory everywhere, and I will let you keep your bar in Chicago, under my supervision of course with 50% of all money coming to me, before taxes of course."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Sep 25, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James stood up and looked to the door as Fang, Hans, and Doyle walked in. He blinked as he stared down the doberman with blistering hate. "You... you was KIA... or they said you was. Fuckin 'eXeCuTiOnEr,' went AWOL instead, coward..."
> Hans returned the stare with his own of evil intentions. "Trash eater... you were dead in the Argonne... but you weaseled your way back here I see."
> James wanted to shoot this German bastard but he knew he couldn't. He looked to Fang and grit his teeth. "And why in the blue hell would we deal with you other then you have a person of interest? You want our hides no matter what we do, just like you and your gang of war criminals murdered innocents in a speakeasy, including my cousin. All you wants is blood."



Doyle decided to speak up. "To answer your question, my mask-faced fellow, is because you don't have a choice in the matter. You are out numbered, out sourced, and like you said, we have your person of interest."



Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina looks at the two as they shout at each other and says, "James. You are not being professional right now. Mind your tongue." Fang laughs at him. "Girl, looks like your own men dont listen to you. What chance do you have to rule an entire operation? Without your father you are nothing." She hisses at him, "enough! You didn't come here to insult me. Now you want be leave where?" He nodded his head. "You need to give up all your territory everywhere, and I will let you keep your bar in Chicago, under my supervision of course with 50% of all money coming to me, before taxes of course."




 "I think it's a fair trade." Doyle spoke as he walks over to the girl and gave her an unpleasant smile. " You get the young lady and leave this place, and cut your losses. After all, you don't want to harm an innocent life and regret it later. Isn't that right...Gabriello?" He looked to the feathered lion with a wicked smile. Gabriello glared at him and continues to remain silent. Doyle only chuckled. "Nothing? Surely, you remember her? What was her name again? Isabella? Yes, that's right. That young doe back in Sicily." 

Gabriello let's out a low roar, not trying to shatter his boss and friend's eardrums, as he glares at him. "You will not speak of her name, you filthy RAT!" 

Doyle's wicked smile, slowly turned into a dangerous scowl.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Sep 25, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Doyle decided to speak up. "To answer your question, my mask-faced fellow, is because you don't have a choice in the matter. You are out numbered, out sourced, and like you said, we have your person of interest."


"Shut yur yap rat, at least I ain't got fleas on me from here to kingdom come."


Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina looks at the two as they shout at each other and says, "James. You are not being professional right now. Mind your tongue." Fang laughs at him. "Girl, looks like your own men dont listen to you. What chance do you have to rule an entire operation? Without your father you are nothing." She hisses at him, "enough! You didn't come here to insult me. Now you want be leave where?" He nodded his head. "You need to give up all your territory everywhere, and I will let you keep your bar in Chicago, under my supervision of course with 50% of all money coming to me, before taxes of course."


James bristled with anger as he backed down and listened to his offer. He raised his eyebrows and looked to Gab and Sab, shaking his head slightly and showing his disgust at the bullshit offer.


HopeTLioness said:


> "I think it's a fair trade." Doyle spoke as he walks over to the girl and gave her an unpleasant smile. " You get the young lady and leave this place, and cut your losses. After all, you don't want to harm an innocent life and regret it later. Isn't that right...Gabriello?" He looked to the feathered lion with a wicked smile. Gabriello glared at him and continues to remain silent. Doyle only chuckled. "Nothing? Surely, you remember her? What was her name again? Isabella? Yes, that's right. That young doe back in Sicily."
> 
> Gabriello let's out a low roar, not trying to shatter his boss and friend's eardrums, as he glares at him. "You will not speak of her name, you filthy RAT!"
> 
> Doyle's wicked smile, slowly turned into a dangerous scowl.


James watched as the beef between Gab and Doyle boiled over. He looked to Hans and grit his teeth in anger. "I ain't makin no deal with a lowdown, filthy, murderous German scumbag who tortured both Euros and Americans for the fun of it, then didn't have the guts to own up to it and fled the war."

Hans smirked and crossed his arms, clicking his tongue. "Ah yes, the Argonne, where we captured most of your silly trashpanda unit. Who did I kill in front of you again?... Oh yes, Private Woods?"

James' fur stood on edge as Hans went on. "Such a pitiful creature, he was not worth the time he had. I shouldn't have tortured him, slowly and painfully."

James finally lost it. "YOU SHUT UP ABOUT WOODS YOU DISGUSTING WASTE OF FUR!"

Hans smirk turned into a look of malicious intentions rather quickly as both James and Gab were on edge at these Black Paws in front of them


----------



## Zenkiki (Sep 25, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> "Shut yur yap rat, at least I ain't got fleas on me from here to kingdom come."
> 
> James bristled with anger as he backed down and listened to his offer. He raised his eyebrows and looked to Gab and Sab, shaking his head slightly and showing his disgust at the bullshit offer.
> 
> ...


Sabrina thinka for a little seeing his rejection of the offer and shook her head, "no.. we will not accept that. We will retreat from everything west of the Mississippi, which will be 7 bases." He thought and grins at her. "If that is the case, then you need to give me major contributions for yoir surrender." Sabrina sighs. "What are you looking for?" 
"3.9 million." She gasps, "but that's all I have!" Fang gives a toothy smile and shows her the key. "Then I dont think there is a need for this key."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Sep 25, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> "Shut yur yap rat, at least I ain't got fleas on me from here to kingdom come."



Doyle shot his look at James. " _I _have fleas? Have you not looked at yourself in the mirror? Or should I say the lid of a trash can?"

Gabriello growled at him as both he and James is ready to unleash hell in the room.




Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina thinka for a little seeing his rejection of the offer and shook her head, "no.. we will not accept that. We will retreat from everything west of the Mississippi, which will be 7 bases." He thought and grins at her. "If that is the case, then you need to give me major contributions for yoir surrender." Sabrina sighs. "What are you looking for?"
> "3.9 million." She gasps, "but that's all I have!" Fang gives a toothy smile and shows her the key. "Then I dont think there is a need for this key."



"There is no way we will give into that demand!" Gabriello protested.

Doyle couldn't help but laugh. "My, my, Gabriello. I didn't realize that you grew up to be such an idiot. Do you not see the position you're in? You're even lucky that your father knows you are here."

Gabriello froze. His eyes widen in shock, which made Doyle smile more. "Oh, he's here in America. And he's pretty upset with the Whitepaws for messing with his investment."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Sep 25, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Doyle shot his look at James. " _I _have fleas? Have you not looked at yourself in the mirror? Or should I say the lid of a trash can?"
> 
> Gabriello growled at him as both he and James is ready to unleash hell in the room.
> 
> ...


"I-investment?" He looked to Gab, a mixed look of confusion, anger, and horror on his face. "The hell is this sewer-dwelling fleabag talkin' about Gab?" He put his paws on his hips and brushed his jacket back, showing his Colt in his shoulder holster.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Sep 25, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> "I-investment?" He looked to Gab, a mixed look of confusion, anger, and horror on his face. "The hell is this sewer-dwelling fleabag talkin' about Gab?" He put his paws on his hips and brushed his jacket back, showing his Colt in his shoulder holster.



Gabriello lowered his head as he remained silent. Doyle then grins evilly. "Ahhh, so you kept a secret from them? For shame, Gabriello. Perhaps I shall shed the light of the subject." He cleared his throat before he explained. "Gabriello Maione. Son of Stefano Maione of the Maione Family Mafia. In fact, he was going to be the Don before he ran away to America all those years ago because he killed an innocent doe. She was going to marry someone else, but _you_ wanted her for yourself. So what did you do? You snuck into her house on the night before her wedding and murdered her in cold blood! Like a predator going after his prey. Just like how your father taught you-"

In rage, Gabriello roared and pulled out his pistol, ready to shoot, but Doyle was quicker when he pulled out his own pistol and shot the feathered lion in the arm. Gabriello roared out in pain and clutched his wound.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Sep 25, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello lowered his head as he remained silent. Doyle then grins evilly. "Ahhh, so you kept a secret from them? For shame, Gabriello. Perhaps I shall shed the light of the subject." He cleared his throat before he explained. "Gabriello Maione. Son of Stefano Maione of the Maione Family Mafia. In fact, he was going to be the Don before he ran away to America all those years ago because he killed an innocent doe. She was going to marry someone else, but *you* wanted her for yourself. So what did you do? You snuck into her house on the night before her wedding and murdered her in cold blood! Like a predator going after his prey. Just like how your father taught you-"
> 
> In rage, Gabriello roared and pulled out his pistol, ready to shoot, but Doyle was quicker when he pulled out his own pistol and shot the feathered lion in the arm. Gabriello roared out in pain and clutched his wound.


James listened as he aired out Gab's dirty laundry. He was almost in a shellshocked daze, as if an artillery shell had exploded in his face. He was brought back to reality as he roared in anger and as the gunshot rang out. He stammered for words before looking to Gab, angry and horrified tears in his eyes. "You... you was gonna be one of them? You was gonna be the head of a mafia... and you ran because you can't take the blame..."
He pulled his pistol out and pointed it at Gab, tears streaming down his face.
"You set us up didn't ya? You set up the massacre, this meeting, pullin' the strings under our snouts." He clenched the pistol and stood almost quivering in anger. "You have the blood of Mark Olson Jackson on your paws... give me one reason I shouldn't put you in the ground for backstabbin' us all." He choked back as many tears that he could as he stared Gab down, distrustful of him for the first time since they met.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Sep 25, 2019)

"Leave me to guard the bloody door will they", Rema growled whilst taking a gulp out of a large unmarked bottle of rum. The bat fiddling with a roll of fishing line, "got more respect in the royal airforce than with these sorry bloaks". He took another drink, "Atleast I had a rank back then all I have now is being a part of a group that I hate every member of and a silly nickname". The bottle now emptied was tossed aside were it smashed on the asphalt. "What the hell is a Slipnaught anyway, a silly name thats what".


----------



## HopeTLioness (Sep 25, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James listened as he aired out Gab's dirty laundry. He was almost in a shellshocked daze, as if an artillery shell had exploded in his face. He was brought back to reality as he roared in anger and as the gunshot rang out. He stammered for words before looking to Gab, angry and horrified tears in his eyes. "You... you was gonna be one of them? You was gonna be the head of a mafia... and you ran because you can't take the blame..."
> He pulled his pistol out and pointed it at Gab, tears streaming down his face.
> "You set us up didn't ya? You set up the massacre, this meeting, pullin' the strings under our snouts." He clenched the pistol and stood almost quivering in anger. "You have the blood of Mark Olson Jackson on your paws... give me one reason I shouldn't put you in the ground for backstabbin' us all." He choked back as many tears that he could as he stared Gab down, distrustful of him for the first time since they met.



Gabriello has his head hanging down while holding his wounded arm. Doyle just sighed and snapped his fingers. "Alright, alright. We're getting off topic here." He then bows to Fang. "Forgive me, sir. I couldn't help myself." He then turned to Sabrina. "Ms. Sabrina, You need to decided either you give us what we are asking for or we'll start laying down bodies, starting with you." Gabriello makes a low growl and stood closer to Sabrina. He may be injured but he will use himself as a meat shield if needed.


----------



## Seph (Sep 25, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "Leave me to guard the bloody door will they", Rema growled whilst taking a gulp out of a large unmarked bottle of rum. The bat fiddling with a roll of fishing line, "got more respect in the royal airforce than with these sorry bloaks". He took another drink, "Atleast I had a rank back then all I have now is being a part of a group that I hate every member of and a silly nickname". The bottle now emptied was tossed aside were it smashed on the asphalt. "What the hell is a Slipnaught anyway, a silly name thats what".


Seph watched as this strange bat started heavily drinking while standing in front of a door. Seph couldn't help but laugh when he talked about his codename. "So you have codenames huh? Like those superheros they have on the radio?" Seph said, still laughing. As he was laughing at the bat's codename he heard a gunshot from inside the office. Seph considered bursting in there, but there didn't seem to be any other sounds of fighting, he was also outnumbered 3-1 out here. Seph decided to pull out of his 1911's and point it at the bat, he seemed relatively important. "Now, I don't know what's happening in there, but let's all just stay calm out here." Seph told them, keeping his gun pointed at the bat.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Sep 25, 2019)

"Oh a comedian huh, well up yours to yah bellend", he said remaining seated. "Also I ain't in need of a cunt of the likes of your telling me to remain calm", the bat looked at the fishing line he had and smiled, "cause I know damn well why and how I should act right now".


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Sep 25, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello has his head hanging down while holding his wounded arm. Doyle just sighed and snapped his fingers. "Alright, alright. We're getting off topic here." He then bows to Fang. "Forgive me, sir. I couldn't help myself." He then turned to Sabrina. "Ms. Sabrina, You need to decided either you give us what we are asking for or we'll start laying down bodies, starting with you." Gabriello makes a low growl and stood closer to Sabrina. He may be injured but he will use himself as a meat shield if needed.


James holstered his pistol as he looked to the rat and had an angered look. He moved closer to Sab and shook his head. “You ain’t droppin’ anyone rat, and if you start with anyone it’s gonna be me. I knows where I’m goin’ and I’ll die for this.” He pulled his pistol back out and held it by his side.


----------



## Seph (Sep 25, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "Oh a comedian huh, well up yours to yah bellend", he said remaining seated. "Also I ain't in need of a cunt of the likes of your telling me to remain calm", the bat looked at the fishing line he had and smiled, "cause I know damn well why and how I should act right now".


Seph looked at him confused. "Yeah, keep talking you drunk fool, but I still wont understand a word you say." Seph said as he decided to lower his gun but keep it out. He really did wonder how it was going in there, and who it was that got shot, but he decided to stay outside and talk to this drunk bat. "See here's the thing, 'Slipnaught'." Seph said, pronouncing the name sarcastically. "I'd reckon, you're too drunk to even stand up, let alone fight." Seph said to him.


----------



## Zenkiki (Sep 25, 2019)

Sabrina smiles seeing the two stand in to protect her after getting carried away. "I need some time to think about your offer Fang. Give us a day to think thinks through." He shrugged and sat back in the chair with his hands behind his head. "Fine, but the girl says locked. You will come to my place alone with only one of your men. If you come with more I will kill you on site." And with that he stood up, whistled for his men to follow and walks out. 
He silently opened the door and stood over Seph before puffing a full lungful at him and snarling at him.

Sabrina sighs and looks at Gab and James. Then tried to take the muzzle off Savannah.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Sep 25, 2019)

The man began to laugh, "drunk hehehehe you think I'm drunk haha". "Listen here bugger what I just drank is barely enough to get me buzzed at this point". "I'd need atleast ten more to even feel something, all that little dose was is just to help me think". Rema rose up, "And as for fighting even if I was drunker than Irelander with free rain of a pub I would still drop your sorry arse with one wing behind my back".


----------



## Seph (Sep 25, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> The man began to laugh, "drunk hehehehe you think I'm drunk haha". "Listen here bugger what I just drank is barely enough to get me buzzed at this point". "I'd need atleast ten more to even feel something, all that little dose was is just to help me think". Rema rose up, "And as for fighting even if I was drunker than Irelander with free rain of a pub I would still drop your sorry arse with one wing behind my back".


Seph was about say something back when the door opened behind him. It was Fang, they stared at each for a bit before Fang blew smoke in Seph's face and snarled. Seph stepped out of the way and gave Fang a hearty pat on the back. "Go right ahead pal." Seph said, smiling as he motioned towards the hallway. He figured that showing no fear would make Fang even angrier and Seph wanted to see what would happen.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Sep 25, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina smiles seeing the two stand in to protect her after getting carried away. "I need some time to think about your offer Fang. Give us a day to think thinks through." He shrugged and sat back in the chair with his hands behind his head. "Fine, but the girl says locked. You will come to my place alone with only one of your men. If you come with more I will kill you on site." And with that he stood up, whistled for his men to follow and walks out.



Doyle smirked at them, gave a gentleman bow, and said. "Til tomorrow." Then left with Fang and Hans. 




Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina sighs and looks at Gab and James. Then tried to take the muzzle off Savannah.



Gabriello also sighed and looked at Sabrina with sad eyes as he watched her go and help her niece. Knowing that James is still pissed with him, he cleared his throat and tried to speak. "James I-"



Seph said:


> Seph was about say something back when the door opened behind him. It was Fang, they stared at each for a bit before Fang blew smoke in Seph's face and snarled. Seph stepped out of the way and gave Fang a hearty pat on the back. "Go right ahead pal." Seph said, smiling as he motioned towards the hallway. He figured that showing no fear would make Fang even angrier and Seph wanted to see what would happen.



Doyle immediately pulled out his pistol and aimed it at Seph. Narrowing his eyes at the foolish pitbull.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Sep 25, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Doyle smirked at them, gave a gentleman bow, and said. "Til tomorrow." Then left with Fang and Hans.
> 
> Doyle immediately pulled out his pistol and aimed it at Seph. Narrowing his eyes at the foolish pitbull.


Hans walked out with his compatriots in crime and followed Fang out, seeing Seph give Fang a smack on the back. He drew his pistol along with Doyle and showed his teeth. "Silly puppy, you should know your place."


HopeTLioness said:


> Doyle smirked at them, gave a gentleman bow, and said. "Til tomorrow." Then left with Fang and Hans.
> Gabriello also sighed and looked at Sabrina with sad eyes as he watched her go and help her niece. Knowing that James is still pissed with him, he cleared his throat and tried to speak. "James I-"


James stood in shellshocked silence and looked to Gab, teeth clenched with fire blazing in his eyes. "No, don't even call me James anymore. That's Jackson to you, and you have about five seconds to FUCKIN' EXPLAIN THIS before I blow your goddamn head off."


----------



## Zenkiki (Sep 25, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Hans walked out with his compatriots in crime and followed Fang out, seeing Seph give Fang a smack on the back. He drew his pistol along with Doyle and showed his teeth. "Silly puppy, you should know your place."
> 
> James stood in shellshocked silence and looked to Gab, teeth clenched with fire blazing in his eyes. "No, don't even call me James anymore. That's Jackson to you, and you have about five seconds to FUCKIN' EXPLAIN THIS before I blow your goddamn head off."





HopeTLioness said:


> Doyle smirked at them, gave a gentleman bow, and said. "Til tomorrow." Then left with Fang and Hans.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Seph said:


> Seph was about say something back when the door opened behind him. It was Fang, they stared at each for a bit before Fang blew smoke in Seph's face and snarled. Seph stepped out of the way and gave Fang a hearty pat on the back. "Go right ahead pal." Seph said, smiling as he motioned towards the hallway. He figured that showing no fear would make Fang even angrier and Seph wanted to see what would happen.


Fang growls as he was slapped on the back and grabbed his hand that had slapped him and squeezed it enough to make his knuckles buckle and then pressed hard into him to snap his wrist back over his forearm dislocating it. "You are my bitch once Sabrina declines the deal." Then slams his free fist into his temple knocking him out. Fang brushed off his tux and straighten it before whistling to his men. The boys left the building and drove off.

Sabrina looks at the two angirly. "James Gabriello I am VERY disappointed in you two. Seeing how you both couldn't handle getting insulted by gangsters, I am not sure that I need you leading a squad any more. James go cool off while I talk with Gabriello."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Sep 25, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James stood in shellshocked silence and looked to Gab, teeth clenched with fire blazing in his eyes. "No, don't even call me James anymore. That's Jackson to you, and you have about five seconds to FUCKIN' EXPLAIN THIS before I blow your goddamn head off."





Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina looks at the two angirly. "James Gabriello I am VERY disappointed in you two. Seeing how you both couldn't handle getting insulted by gangsters, I am not sure that I need you leading a squad any more. James go cool off while I talk with Gabriello."



Before the feathered lion could plead his case, he turned his attention to Sabrina, who expressed her displeasure at the two furs. He only stood there silently, holding his bloodied arm as she told James to leave. He just waits to see what the angered feline have to say or would do.


----------



## Seph (Sep 25, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Fang growls as he was slapped on the back and grabbed his hand that had slapped him and squeezed it enough to make his knuckles buckle and then pressed hard into him to snap his wrist back over his forearm dislocating it. "You are my bitch once Sabrina declines the deal." Then slams his free fist into his temple knocking him out. Fang brushed off his tux and straighten it before whistling to his men. The boys left the building and drove off.
> 
> Sabrina looks at the two angirly. "James Gabriello I am VERY disappointed in you two. Seeing how you both couldn't handle getting insulted by gangsters, I am not sure that I need you leading a squad any more. James go cool off while I talk with Gabriello."


Seph was caught off guard by the attack, but it made him just how strong Fang was. In any other case, Seph would have hit him in the nose and got him off, but considering that he had 2 guns already pointed at him, he decided to take it. Then Fang punched him in the face, and Seph was out. He fell back against the wall and slid down as he was knocked out.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Sep 25, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina looks at the two angirly. "James Gabriello I am VERY disappointed in you two. Seeing how you both couldn't handle getting insulted by gangsters, I am not sure that I need you leading a squad any more. James go cool off while I talk with Gabriello."


James was so mad he almost had steam coming out of his ears. His eyes were bloodshot and his fists were clenched hard enough to pop his knuckles. He looked to Sabrina and wanted to strangle her out of sheer anger. "Gangster... you have no idea what kind of criminal that doberman is. He tortured four of my best friends until they died or the could commit suicide when he wasn't looking. This is more then this shit that I've done for you the last few weeks. This is personal." He looked to Gab and couldn't even put words together for his disgust. He turned and walked out, slamming the door hard and standing for a moment in the hall. He ignored @Seph against the wall unconscious and walked to the range. 
He got downstairs and went in, taking his Tommy gun and loading a drum in. For a moment he is silent as he stares the targets down. He stood there, remembering the bloody forest where his best friends were killed in the most inhumane ways possible. His breathing was short and shallow, as he looked at the targets he let off an anguished scream and held the trigger down, spraying down the targets. He emptied it, loading another mag in and doing the same thing, over and over and over.
He ended up going through seven magazines of ammo, his anger subsiding and replaced with grief. He looked at the targets as they were shredded from the bullets. He went over to a wall and slumped against it, sliding down as he set his gun down. He recalled the war and began to sniffle, as the sniffle became a sob then a full blown weep. He held his face in his paws and cried hard, remembering the events of the fateful summer of 1918. He sat and cried, not caring if anyone came in and saw him.


----------



## Zenkiki (Sep 25, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Before the feathered lion could plead his case, he turned his attention to Sabrina, who expressed her displeasure at the two furs. He only stood there silently, holding his bloodied arm as she told James to leave. He just waits to see what the angered feline have to say or would do.


Sabrina dismissed him as he went on about how bad it was, still angry at their performance tonight. Slowly she looked to Gab and then says, while hugging her niece, "should I start off with how poorly you acted tonight, or should I ask about what he said about your father?"


----------



## HopeTLioness (Sep 25, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina dismissed him as he went on about how bad it was, still angry at their performance tonight. Slowly she looked to Gab and then says, while hugging her niece, "should I start off with how poorly you acted tonight, or should I ask about what he said about your father?"



Gabriello only sighed sadly. "I rather for you to yell at me about my behavior tonight instead of asking me about my father."


----------



## Zenkiki (Sep 25, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello only sighed sadly. "I rather for you to yell at me about my behavior tonight instead of asking me about my father."


She sighs lowering her angered tone down to a hurt mother. "Gabriello you are better than them. You let your emotions rule you and that's why you were shot. Had you two behaved you could have done your job. Go get checked out by Zack and Reggie while I think about what to do with you. If you have nothing you want to say then you may leave."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Sep 25, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> She sighs lowering her angered tone down to a hurt mother. "Gabriello you are better than them. You let your emotions rule you and that's why you were shot. Had you two behaved you could have done your job. Go get checked out by Zack and Reggie while I think about what to do with you. If you have nothing you want to say then you may leave."



Gabriello lowered his eyes as tears welled up in them. He slowly walks pasts her and made it to the door. He stood there for a moment before he spoke. "Sabrina...I'm sorry that I had failed you. And you are right. I don't deserve to lead. Please find someone else to replace me." And with that, he left her office. He soon made it to his hotel room and sat on his bed. He sat for a long while, thinking about everything that happened. Soon, the tears started coming down his cheeks as his whole body shakes. Flashbacks of his memories of his past came at him at once that he clutched his head and roared out in agony. He bend into himself and sobbed uncontrollably, all alone in his hotel room.


----------



## Zenkiki (Sep 25, 2019)

After working on trying to get the muzzle of Savannah she gives up seeing how useless it was and let her relax in her office as Sabrina got up and went down to the range. 

----
(15 minutes earlier)
Mia walked down to the range to continue traing with her rifle when she saw James laying there crying and so she walksover to him and wraps her arms around him rubbing him all over trying to comfort him. "Are you okay James?"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Sep 25, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> After working on trying to get the muzzle of Savannah she gives up seeing how useless it was and let her relax in her office as Sabrina got up and went down to the range.
> 
> ----
> (15 minutes earlier)
> Mia walked down to the range to continue traing with her rifle when she saw James laying there crying and so she walksover to him and wraps her arms around him rubbing him all over trying to comfort him. "Are you okay James?"



James had been sobbing hard when he felt two small arms wrap around him. He was caught off guard and he coughed a bit, slowly hugging her back. "Y-yea little Miss Mia... just remembered some rather painful mistakes of my past. Some things I just... think about sometimes." He stood up and wiped his eyes and snout, clearing his throat and shaking his arms out. He looked at the shredded targets and gave an awkward chuckle. "I'll just change these out for ya, so you can have a a clean target, heh." He pulled them in by the pulley and put fresh ones out. He looked at her as she stood with a rifle. "You want any tips or pointers or have you been trained?"


----------



## pandepix (Sep 25, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello lowered his head as he remained silent. Doyle then grins evilly. "Ahhh, so you kept a secret from them? For shame, Gabriello. Perhaps I shall shed the light of the subject." He cleared his throat before he explained. "Gabriello Maione. Son of Stefano Maione of the Maione Family Mafia. In fact, he was going to be the Don before he ran away to America all those years ago because he killed an innocent doe. She was going to marry someone else, but _you_ wanted her for yourself. So what did you do? You snuck into her house on the night before her wedding and murdered her in cold blood! Like a predator going after his prey. Just like how your father taught you-"
> 
> In rage, Gabriello roared and pulled out his pistol, ready to shoot, but Doyle was quicker when he pulled out his own pistol and shot the feathered lion in the arm. Gabriello roared out in pain and clutched his wound.



Reggie was duking it out with the punching bag, hardly noticing that everyone had slowly left from the training area, when he heard a loud roar and gunshot go off. He instinctively grabbed a pistol to defend himself and made his way upstairs, checking behind him every few second. He made it to Sabrina's office when he noticed Seph outside the door. "What the hell is going on?" he asked and before Seph could answer, Fang stepped out.



Seph said:


> Seph was caught off guard by the attack, but it made him just how strong Fang was. In any other case, Seph would have hit him in the nose and got him off, but considering that he had 2 guns already pointed at him, he decided to take it. Then Fang punched him in the face, and Seph was out. He fell back against the wall and slid down as he was knocked out.



Reggie lowered his pistol and quickly got out of Fang's way, keeping his head down to avoid attention. After Fang was finally gone, he squatted down and looked at Seph's arm. Thankfully, it wasn't broken. _Well, might as well fix it while he's still out and can't punch me in the face. _He gently maneuvered his arm into the right position and with a loud snap, popped it back into place. Seph winced and let out a small groan. He then made his way into the office and looked around. "Is everyone alright? I heard gunshots." He noticed Gabriello holding his arm. "Well, at least it's nothing vital and too serious," he said, shaking his head. "I was hoping it would be them getting shot at, not the other way around. Regardless, I'll be right back."



Captain TrashPanda said:


> James was so mad he almost had steam coming out of his ears. His eyes were bloodshot and his fists were clenched hard enough to pop his knuckles. He looked to Sabrina and wanted to strangle her out of sheer anger. "Gangster... you have no idea what kind of criminal that doberman is. He tortured four of my best friends until they died or the could commit suicide when he wasn't looking. This is more then this shit that I've done for you the last few weeks. This is personal." He looked to Gab and couldn't even put words together for his disgust. He turned and walked out, slamming the door hard and standing for a moment in the hall. He ignored @Seph against the wall unconscious and walked to the range.
> He got downstairs and went in, taking his Tommy gun and loading a drum in. For a moment he is silent as he stares the targets down. He stood there, remembering the bloody forest where his best friends were killed in the most inhumane ways possible. His breathing was short and shallow, as he looked at the targets he let off an anguished scream and held the trigger down, spraying down the targets. He emptied it, loading another mag in and doing the same thing, over and over and over.
> He ended up going through seven magazines of ammo, his anger subsiding and replaced with grief. He looked at the targets as they were shredded from the bullets. He went over to a wall and slumped against it, sliding down as he set his gun down. He recalled the war and began to sniffle, as the sniffle became a sob then a full blown weep. He held his face in his paws and cried hard, remembering the events of the fateful summer of 1918. He sat and cried, not caring if anyone came in and saw him.



James almost slammed the door in Reggie's face as he followed behind him, not wanting to intrude on his personal space. He was clearly not okay, and as much as he wanted to console him and try to make him feel better, he figured it would probably be better to stay at a distance. He quietly followed him back down to the training area, grabbing some of the medical supplies he had been using throughout the week and made his way back to the office to patch Gabriello up. He could hear the faint sound of James unloading the Tommy gun as he did.


----------



## Zenkiki (Sep 25, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James had been sobbing hard when he felt two small arms wrap around him. He was caught off guard and he coughed a bit, slowly hugging her back. "Y-yea little Miss Mia... just remembered some rather painful mistakes of my past. Some things I just... think about sometimes." He stood up and wiped his eyes and snout, clearing his throat and shaking his arms out. He looked at the shredded targets and gave an awkward chuckle. "I'll just change these out for ya, so you can have a a clean target, heh." He pulled them in by the pulley and put fresh ones out. He looked at her as she stood with a rifle. "You want any tips or pointers or have you been trained?"


She sat there watching him. Something about the way he was acting made her curious. She looks at him after he pulled out his targets and said, "Was the bad people from MS?" Then she nods at saying she has been trained, but says, "I can still use some help as always." And took aim with the scopeless .22 brown Remington Model 4 rifle.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Sep 26, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> She sat there watching him. Something about the way he was acting made her curious. She looks at him after he pulled out his targets and said, "Was the bad people from MS?" Then she nods at saying she has been trained, but says, "I can still use some help as always." And took aim with the scopeless .22 brown Remington Model 4 rifle.


James scratched his head and sighed. "That, and some things from the Great War. Europe was not a fun place to be in during 1918. I saw somethings that no one should see... nor experience." He stood beside her and looked at her stance. "Solid stance, good aim, take a shot downrange. Let's see how well you shoot."


----------



## Zenkiki (Sep 26, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James scratched his head and sighed. "That, and some things from the Great War. Europe was not a fun place to be in during 1918. I saw somethings that no one should see... nor experience." He stood beside her and looked at her stance. "Solid stance, good aim, take a shot downrange. Let's see how well you shoot."


She took a second to ponder what he was talking about and nods, "I have seen some pretty nasty stuff myself that I will remember forever on that boat. Thank you all for saving us. Even if I can't live a normal life, maybe the other three can." She then fires at the target, hitting it at 228 off by 2 inches at 25 yards.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Sep 26, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> She took a second to ponder what he was talking about and nods, "I have seen some pretty nasty stuff myself that I will remember forever on that boat. Thank you all for saving us. Even if I can't live a normal life, maybe the other three can." She then fires at the target, hitting it at 228 off by 2 inches at 25 yards.


"You're welcome... no one should be trafficked. Especially not children. Honestly, depending on how you do as a shooter you might be able to join the army. Maybe the first woman in combat, if another war ever broke out." He shuddered as he watched her shoot. He nodded and gave a small smile. "Not too bad... did flinch a bit after the shot. Be confident, it's a .22 rifle. I had one of these when I was a kid, your age, maybe even younger." He held his paws out for the rifle. "You mind me showin' you a trick someone taught me overseas? Helps with accuracy a bit."


----------



## pandepix (Sep 26, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello lowered his eyes as tears welled up in them. He slowly walks pasts her and made it to the door. He stood there for a moment before he spoke. "Sabrina...I'm sorry that I had failed you. And you are right. I don't deserve to lead. Please find someone else to replace me." And with that, he left her office. He soon made it to his hotel room and sat on his bed. He sat for a long while, thinking about everything that happened. Soon, the tears started coming down his cheeks as his whole body shakes. Flashbacks of his memories of his past came at him at once that he clutched his head and roared out in agony. He bend into himself and sobbed uncontrollably, all alone in his hotel room.



Reggie was making his way back to the office with the medical supplies, when he noticed Gabriello leaving. Gab was clearly distraught as well, and Reggie didn't want to intrude but knew he needed medical attention, so he simply followed him to see where he was going. They made it back to the hotel and Gabriello went to his room. Reggie timidly knocks on his door and waits.


----------



## Zenkiki (Sep 26, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> "You're welcome... no one should be trafficked. Especially not children. Honestly, depending on how you do as a shooter you might be able to join the army. Maybe the first woman in combat, if another war ever broke out." He shuddered as he watched her shoot. He nodded and gave a small smile. "Not too bad... did flinch a bit after the shot. Be confident, it's a .22 rifle. I had one of these when I was a kid, your age, maybe even younger." He held his paws out for the rifle. "You mind me showin' you a trick someone taught me overseas? Helps with accuracy a bit."


She nods at him offering to show her something and stood up letting the butt of the rifle rest on the stand as she lets him take it to show her the trick. "I dont know if being in the army will help keep young girls safe though. I want to get revenge for what happened!"


----------



## HopeTLioness (Sep 26, 2019)

pandepix said:


> Reggie was making his way back to the office with the medical supplies, when he noticed Gabriello leaving. Gab was clearly distraught as well, and Reggie didn't want to intrude but knew he needed medical attention, so he simply followed him to see where he was going. They made it back to the hotel and Gabriello went to his room. Reggie timidly knocks on his door and waits.



Gabriello ceased his tears when he heard knocking at his door. He wiped his face, got up and answered the door. He looked down and was surprised to see the light blue cat at his door. "Oh...Reggie. How can I help you?" He cleared his throat and try to make himself look put together.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Sep 26, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> She nods at him offering to show her something and stood up letting the butt of the rifle rest on the stand as she lets him take it to show her the trick. "I dont know if being in the army will help keep young girls safe though. I want to get revenge for what happened!"


"Heh... don't we all." He did the break action on the rifle, ejecting the spent casing and looking for .22 rounds. He found a box nearby and loaded one in. He got a feel for the weapon and looked down the sights as he spoke. "You know what I want? I want them damn Germans to burn. All of 'em... luckily our allies have stabbed 'em and twisted the knife in Germany's side. Makin' em pay through the nose for the carnage and the death they caused." He then licked his thumb and wetted the front sight of the rifle, looking back down the iron sights. He took a breath and held it and shot, the bullet ripping through at 47, about a quarter of an inch off the bullseye. 
"Wettin' the sight cuts the glare down alot. Not only that, it just helps. I knew this guy, sharpshooter if I saw one. Did the same thing and killed dem Germans like flies on a summer day." He loaded another round in and handed it back to her. "You try."


----------



## Zenkiki (Sep 26, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> "Heh... don't we all." He did the break action on the rifle, ejecting the spent casing and looking for .22 rounds. He found a box nearby and loaded one in. He got a feel for the weapon and looked down the sights as he spoke. "You know what I want? I want them damn Germans to burn. All of 'em... luckily our allies have stabbed 'em and twisted the knife in Germany's side. Makin' em pay through the nose for the carnage and the death they caused." He then licked his thumb and wetted the front sight of the rifle, looking back down the iron sights. He took a breath and held it and shot, the bullet ripping through at 47, about a quarter of an inch off the bullseye.
> "Wettin' the sight cuts the glare down alot. Not only that, it just helps. I knew this guy, sharpshooter if I saw one. Did the same thing and killed dem Germans like flies on a summer day." He loaded another round in and handed it back to her. "You try."


She looks at him a little confused. "What do you have against Germans?" She was too young to really know what happened being born in '12 and then being kidnapped in '20. She grabbed the rifle from him and took aim and fired it. She was still off in the low 200, but was getting it within an inch now, but she also changed her stance to better suit the rifle.


----------



## pandepix (Sep 26, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello ceased his tears when he heard knocking at his door. He wiped his face, got up and answered the door. He looked down and was surprised to see the light blue cat at his door. "Oh...Reggie. How can I help you?" He cleared his throat and try to make himself look put together.



Reggie fumbled for a moment before speaking. "Well, it appeared that you had gotten injured, so I s-sorta followed you to make sure you were okay," he said, looking down at the supplies in his arms and motioning them towards Gab.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Sep 26, 2019)

pandepix said:


> Reggie fumbled for a moment before speaking. "Well, it had appeared that you had gotten injured, so I s-sorta followed you to make sure you were okay," he said, looking down at the supplies in his arms and motioning them towards Gab.



Gabriello stood there for a moment before replying. "Oh...yes, I have....Please come in." He stepped to the side and opened the door wider for him.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Sep 26, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> She looks at him a little confused. "What do you have against Germans?" She was too young to really know what happened being born in '12 and then being kidnapped in '20. She grabbed the rifle from him and took aim and fired it. She was still off in the low 200, but was getting it within an inch now, but she also changed her stance to better suit the rifle.


James looked at her and sighed. "...You were probably knee high and just a youngin' when the war broke out in Europe. Everyone at everyone else's necks, war consuming the countries. Then Germany got the bright fuckin' idea of sinking American ships near Great Britain. Of course that made everyone mad- I'm gonna make it plain and simple. We were at war with them, and I fought over there in Germany and France. Lost some good friends." He watched her shoot and nodded. "Better, but not good enough. Try again. Wet the front sight."


----------



## pandepix (Sep 26, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello stood there for a moment before replying. "Oh...yes, I have....Please come in." He stepped to the side and opened the door wider for him.



Reggie entered the room and set his supplies down on the bed. "You know, this is all sorta crazy," he rambled a little nervously. "If someone had told me several months ago I would be training with a respectable family mafia to fight an international gang I would have never believed you. Funny how life pans out like that, eh?" He chuckled. "Now, let's see that arm."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Sep 26, 2019)

pandepix said:


> Reggie entered the room and set his supplies down on the bed. "You know, this is all sorta crazy," he rambled a little nervously. "If someone had told me several months ago I would be training with a respectable family mafia to fight an international gang I would have never believed you. Funny how life pans out like that, eh?" He chuckled. "Now, let's see that arm."



He closed the door once Reggie got inside and sat on his bed. He carefully removed his shirt and offered him his left arm.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Sep 26, 2019)

Akako overheard most of the situation hidden behind a ladder and paint bucket covered by a tarp. "Monsutā no gurūpu, So thats what the demon known as Fang looks like", she waited for them to pass by and leave, "best not follow them they seem diplomatic....for the most part". Leaving her cover a incompasitated Seph greated her. Kneeling down the vixen shook him, "Mr Seph? Are you alright". Carefully she picked him up and walled to a small pile of sandbags. Struggling with his weight she planted him down, "Hebī".


----------



## Seph (Sep 26, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> Akako viewed the whole situation hidden behind a ladder and paint bucket covered by a tarp. "Monsutā no gurūpu, So thats what the demon known as Fang looks like", she waited for them to pass by and leave, "best not follow them they seem diplomatic....for the most part". Leaving her cover a incompasitated Seph greated her. Kneeling down the vixen shook him, "Mr Seph? Are you alright". Carefully she picked him up and walled to a small pile of sandbags. Struggling with his weight she planted him down, "Hebī".


Seph’s vision was blurry and he was woken. “Huh?” He asked as he came to. “Oh goddamn!” Seph said as he felt the searing pain in his arm. After a bit of getting his bearings he registered that he had been asked a question. “Yeah I’m fine.” He said quickly as he struggled to his feet. “He won’t get me next time.” Seph told her as he decided against standing and sat back down. “But that’s not important.” Seph said before deciding to ask another question. “So, was it you that fixed my arm?” Seph asked her, not quite sure she even knew how.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Sep 26, 2019)

"Oh no I don't know who did it but I'm assuming it was Reggie", she looked down each sides of the hallway, "bold move, stupid yet bold".


----------



## Seph (Sep 26, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "Oh no I don't know who did it but I'm assuming it was Reggie", she looked down each sides of the hallway, "bold move, stupid yet bold".


“Huh, maybe I should thank him.” Seph said before hearing her talk about bold moves. “What are you talking about?” Seph asked, not sure what move she meant.


----------



## pandepix (Sep 26, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> He closed the door once Reggie got inside and sat on his bed. He carefully removed his shirt and offered him his left arm.



Reggie watched Gab take his shirt off and admired his physique. Gab was toned and muscular from training and Reggie was a little jealous. _He looks so good. I wonder what he fe- STOP. You're here to do a job. Those kind of thoughts get you no where. _Reggie shook his head and snapped out of it. He carefully took Gab's left arm in his paws and examined it. "Hm, luckily the bullet went straight through, so this won't be too painful." Remembering what Zach had showed him, he stopped the bleeding, cleaned the wound, and tautly bandaged it up. "There we go! Should be right as rain," he said, proud of his handiwork. Reggie stood up to leave, but hesitated. "Before I go, I was just wondering why exactly you were shot again, if you don't mind me asking?"


----------



## Zenkiki (Sep 26, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James looked at her and sighed. "...You were probably knee high and just a youngin' when the war broke out in Europe. Everyone at everyone else's necks, war consuming the countries. Then Germany got the bright fuckin' idea of sinking American ships near Great Britain. Of course that made everyone mad- I'm gonna make it plain and simple. We were at war with them, and I fought over there in Germany and France. Lost some good friends." He watched her shoot and nodded. "Better, but not good enough. Try again. Wet the front sight."


Mia licks her finger and then rubs on the sights and then took another pot shot at the target hitting it dead center. She fired again and flew through the gap of the last bullet. She set her rifle on the shelf with tge butt down on it and let's out a soft, "huh." Seeing her accuracy weirdly increase even though there wasn't much glare to begin with.

Sabrina walks into the room and then waited behind James as he was still talking with Mia and after he finished she walks over and taps him on thd shoulder. "Should I say anything about before?"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Sep 26, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Savannah licks her finger and then rubs on the sights and then took another pot shot at the target hitting it dead center. She fired again and flew through the gap of the last bullet. She set her rifle on the shelf with tge butt down on it and let's out a soft, "huh." Seeing her accuracy weirdly increase even though there wasn't much glare to begin with.
> 
> Sabrina walks into the room and then waited behind James as he was still talking with Savannah and after he finished she walks over and taps him on thd shoulder. "Should I say anything about before?"


James shrugged as she fired, watching her hit dead center. “Perfect. Bit more practice from farther away, be a sharpshooter in no time at all.” 
He started sending the target out farther when he felt a tap on his shoulder and Sab’s voice. He stopped moving for half a second and gritted his teeth before he looked to Mia. “Mia, you mind givin me and Miss Sabrina a minute?” He locked eyes with Sabrina as he felt his anger slowly coming back.


----------



## Zenkiki (Sep 26, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James shrugged as she fired, watching her hit dead center. “Perfect. Bit more practice from farther away, be a sharpshooter in no time at all.”
> He started sending the target out farther when he felt a tap on his shoulder and Sab’s voice. He stopped moving for half a second and gritted his teeth before he looked to Mia. “Mia, you mind givin me and Miss Sabrina a minute?” He locked eyes with Sabrina as he felt his anger slowly coming back.


Mia looked at Sabrina to see if she could leave and she nodded, but as she stepped away, Sabrina handed her a throwing knife. "Practice." Was all Sabrina said to her. Mia took it and nodded before walking off to the surface level. Sabrina looks at James. "What happened back there? Why did you let them pull you from your duty? I get it he was a german in the war, but you shouldn't be acting like that when I am talking with Fang. "


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Sep 26, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Mia looked at Sabrina to see if she could leave and she nodded, but as she stepped away, Sabrina handed her a throwing knife. "Practice." Was all Sabrina said to her. Mia took it and nodded before walking off to the surface level. Sabrina looks at James. "What happened back there? Why did you let them pull you from your duty? I get it he was a german in the war, but you shouldn't be acting like that when I am talking with Fang. "


“My duty is to make sure they didn’t pull a fast one. And you have no damn idea what disgusting acts he did against American soldiers, MY brothers in arms. This is more then you, or Fang, or me. This... when we raid, there are two people worthy of death, Fang and him.” He could tell he was visibly shaking in anger as his burning hatred returned. “I did my duty; you’re still alive. Take my command, cut me off the family. I’m doing my job as best as I can. I’ve given everything I have to this. What a tragedy of my best is not enough for you, me being a hillbilly backwoods country boy who’s seen the worst things known to fur kind. I’m trying, ma’am.”


----------



## Zenkiki (Sep 26, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> “My duty is to make sure they didn’t pull a fast one. And you have no damn idea what disgusting acts he did against American soldiers, MY brothers in arms. This is more then you, or Fang, or me. This... when we raid, there are two people worthy of death, Fang and him.” He could tell he was visibly shaking in anger as his burning hatred returned. “I did my duty; you’re still alive. Take my command, cut me off the family. I’m doing my job as best as I can.”


She sighs hearing this again and growls at him and the way he was talking. "I hired you for a specific reason. To give your skills to a better cause, not to bring in your personal issues here. If you cannot do that then you will have to leave. If you are not going to preforn your best and put your personal feeling behind you as you focus on your duty, then you can leave right now."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Sep 26, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> She sighs hearing this again and growls at him and the way he was talking. "I hired you for a specific reason. To give your skills to a better cause, not to bring in your personal issues here. If you cannot do that then you will have to leave. If you are not going to preforn your best and put your personal feeling behind you as you focus on your duty, then you can leave right now."


James stood in sheer rage and silence for a moment before clearing his throat and taking a breath. 
“Understood. Would you like to call any other actions of mine out before I go and hopefully, prepare for an assault tomorrow on the factory.”


----------



## Zenkiki (Sep 26, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James stood in sheer rage and silence for a moment before clearing his throat and taking a breath.
> “Understood. Would you like to call any other actions of mine out before I go and hopefully, prepare for an assault tomorrow on the factory.”


She looks at him with a raised brow. "I didnt know we were attacking the factory. Who gave that order?"


----------



## HopeTLioness (Sep 26, 2019)

pandepix said:


> Reggie watched Gab take his shirt off and admired his physique. Gab was toned and muscular from training and Reggie was a little jealous. _He looks so good. I wonder what he fe- STOP. You're here to do a job. Those kind of thoughts get you no where. _Reggie shook his head and snapped out of it. He carefully took Gab's left arm in his paws and examined it. "Hm, luckily the bullet went straight through, so this won't be too painful." Remembering what Zach had showed him, he stopped the bleeding, cleaned the wound, and tautly bandaged it up. "There we go! Should be right as rain," he said, proud of his handiwork. Reggie stood up to leave, but hesitated. "Before I go, I was just wondering why exactly you were shot again, if you don't mind me asking?"



Gabriello sat silently still as Reggie worked on him. Once he's finished, he moved his arm and stretched it. "Thank you." He slowly put his shirt back on when the cat asked him what happened. He lowered his head and sighed. "I almost got killed for my foolish actions. That's all you need to know for now."


----------



## pandepix (Sep 26, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello sat silently still as Reggie worked on him. Once he's finished, he moved his arm and stretched it. "Thank you." He slowly put his shirt back on when the cat asked him what happened. He lowered his head and sighed. "I almost got killed for my foolish actions. That's all you need to know for now."



Reggie nodded his head and gathered his supplies. He opened the door to leave, but paused for a moment and turned around. "I'm a good listener if you ever want to talk about it." He then headed back to his room to take a shower before making his way back to the HQ to continue his training.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Sep 26, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> She looks at him with a raised brow. "I didnt know we were attacking the factory. Who gave that order?"


“My mistake, I thought we were planning an assault. The one reason I reached out for help on your behalf. Why we’ve trained in the mock factory. Guess I assumed wrong.” He shrugged his shoulders and looked at her. “Is there anything else you’d like to discuss ma’am before I head out?”


----------



## Zenkiki (Sep 26, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> “My mistake, I thought we were planning an assault. The one reason I reached out for help on your behalf. Why we’ve trained in the mock factory. Guess I assumed wrong.” He shrugged his shoulders and looked at her. “Is there anything else you’d like to discuss ma’am before I head out?”


She looks at the tatget that Mia had been shooting and then slowly says, "James.. are you willing to die tomorrow if we do raid their base to kill Fang and Hanz?"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Sep 26, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> She looks at the tatget that Mia had been shooting and then slowly says, "James.. are you willing to die tomorrow if we do raid their base to kill Fang and Hanz?"


“As long as you live and Hans dies, without a doubt.” He swallowed before mumbling under his breath, “like you’d care...”


----------



## Zenkiki (Sep 26, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> “As long as you live and Hans dies, without a doubt.” He swallowed before mumbling under his breath, “like you’d care...”


She rolls her eyes at him."Alright then get ready for it. Come to my office tonight once I think how to deal with this new plan."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Sep 26, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> She rolls her eyes at him."Alright then get ready for it. Come to my office tonight once I think how to deal with this new plan."


“Ok.” He nodded and walked by, making sure not to brush against her as he made his way to surface level.


----------



## Zenkiki (Sep 26, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> “Ok.” He nodded and walked by, making sure not to brush against her as he made his way to surface level.


Sabrina waited for him to leave before she too left to go upstairs to her office and think.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Sep 26, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina waited for him to leave before she too left to go upstairs to her office and think.


James got to surface level and sighed, rubbing his face in anger and disappointment in the way he handled that. He contemplated apologizing but he decided against, thinking that would make him look ridiculous. He hailed a taxi and caught it to the nearest speakeasy, getting there and sitting at the bar, drowning his memories and sorrows in vodka and whiskey.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Sep 26, 2019)

pandepix said:


> Reggie nodded his head and gathered his supplies. He opened the door to leave, but paused for a moment and turned around. "I'm a good listener if you ever want to talk about it." He then headed back to his room to take a shower before making his way back to the HQ to continue his training.



The feathered lion button up his shirt and stood up. He then turned his head to Reggie when he offered him his ear to listen. He gave a small smile when he left.  He sighed and paced the floor a bit. After a few minutes of pacing, he stopped what he doing and muttered out, "Oh, what the hell." He walked out of his room, not bothering to put his coat on, and left the hotel. He soon came to a nearby bar and sat at a table in the corner of a room. A lizard waitress came over to him with a tray in her claw. She popped her gum while looking at the exotic lion. "What'll it be, mister?" Gabriello looked up at her and replied. "Give me your strongest liquor you have. It's time for me to let loose."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Sep 26, 2019)

As James sat in his suit downing shot after shot, just trying to numb his pain, he realized he had no one to talk to. He looked up to see a falcon cleaning cups and facing away from him. He downed his shot and gave a motion for him.

"H-hey buddy! You mind gettin' me another?"

He looked over and came to him, pouring him a shot. "Of course mister."

James picked it up and looked at it before swirling it around a bit. He looked to the falcon as he was about to leave and started to drunkenly ramble.

"Man... you know how hard it is bein' in the same room as your mortal enemy?"

"No, not really."

"Man... ya see, I had a chance to kill em, kill this fucker... and it turns out my best friend was workin' undercover and plannin' my demise." He sipped the shot and shook his head. "Now you gotta know I've been halfway around the world with this fuckin' coward and he didn't mind tellin' me this earlier. OH NO! He tells me as... as we're talkin' to a fuckin' enemy gang."

The falcon tilted his head but decided to keep listening. Not because he was gonna call the cops, or he was aligned with MS, but because he was curious.
"W-well... I'm sorry to hear that. But there are other people, good honest people put there."

"No, this fuckin' feathered lion literally burned my trust, completely. You realize how hard that is?"

"...N-no, I guess not."

"See, I was a captain of the AEF over in France and Germany... did some heroic shit, killed them fuckin' Germans... I was up here... I was flyin' high..." He held his paw up with an empty whisky glass and paused for a moment, taking a breath. He then slammed his paw on the counter with the glass, shattering it and cutting his paw open.

*"AND NOW GODDAMMIT IM DOWN HERE, WORKING MY ASS OFF FOR A BUNCH OF UNGRATEFUL, STUBBORN, BACKSTABBIN', YANKEE BASTARDS!!"*

The falcon jumped back in shock at James' reaction before seeing blood begin to gush out from his paw. He grimaced and slowly reached for his paw with an outstretched talon as James sat there huffing and puffing. "Ooo... you cut your paw kinda bad sir... I have tweezers and bandages, I'll be back in a minute." He quickly walked from behind the counter and to the back to get some medical supplies.
James just sat at his seat, looking at his bleeding paw dumbfounded.
"O-ouch..." was all he could say as he was very drunk.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Sep 26, 2019)

It was about thirty minutes later when Gabriello drunk his 5th shot of Absinthe. And because it is a strong liquor, he was already drunk. He felt the bar was dead, so he got up, staggered over to the radio, and turns onto a jazzy song. He made a wide drunken smile. "Oh, yeah." He then starts drunkenly dance to the music, yelling out "wooo" here and there. The other patrons looked at him either in amusement or annoyance. He turns to look at everyone and yelled "Come on, everyone! Get up and dance, shit. It's dead in here! Swing those tails and let loose! Wooo!" He cha-cha around the bar. He suddenly spots a beautiful female coyote eyeing at him with seductive eyes. He grins as he drunkenly made his way to her. "Hello senora~. I couldn't help but noticing that you and your twin was staring at me." She giggled, knowing how drunk he is and stood up from her chair. They both started dancing and having a good time. Twenty minutes later, they're in the back of the bar making out. The lady coyote pulled away from the kiss so they can take a breath. She reached up to the top of her dress and slowly pulls it down. Gabriello grins and was about to go back to kiss her when he suddenly gets hit in the back of the head really hard, and fell to the ground. His vision was blurry until he slowly fall into unconsciousness.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Sep 26, 2019)

The falcon bartender returned to James with tweezers and a bandage. He reached out and with great precision began pulling the glass free.

"Just a moment amigo..."

James had calmed down and was shakily breathing, grimacing in pain as the falcon took care of him. Once he had gotten all the glass out he wrapped his paw and nodded.

"There you go man, right as rain."

James looked down, still buzzed but not drunk and sighed. "Thanks... Jesus what am I doing here... I have things to do, people to help." He paid the falcon for his drinks and headed out to the street. He flagged down a taxi, seeing he had spent the majority of his afternoon drinking. He climbed in and booked it to HQ.

15 minutes later, he came back to HQ, smelling like whiskey and blood. He looked at his paw and tugged on the bandages. He walked inside and stood at Sabrina's door for a solid minute, thinking on what he needed to say. He had to apologize, but he was really distrustful of everyone now. 
_"Just put the Argonne behind you... once you get your paws on 'em then make him feel your pain."_
He cleared his throat and knocked at Sabrina's door.


----------



## Zenkiki (Sep 26, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> The falcon bartender returned to James with tweezers and a bandage. He reached out and with great precision began pulling the glass free.
> 
> "Just a moment amigo..."
> 
> ...


Sabrina was up walking around the room when she head a knock she let him in and continued to pace around the room, grabbing the odd book or paper on the wall qnd bringing it back to the desk. James could see the basics of a plan laid out like how it would be for a military operation. She finally stops and looks at him. "And you decision was?"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Sep 26, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina was up walking around the room when she head a knock she let him in and continued to pace around the room, grabbing the odd book or paper on the wall qnd bringing it back to the desk. James could see the basics of a plan laid out like how it would be for a military operation. She finally stops and looks at him. "And you decision was?"


James looked at her desk and could see the map, the battle lines drawn. He swore the air got ever so colder, as if he was in a bunker somewhere planning an offensive through no man's land. He took a breath and looked Sabrina dead in the eyes. "The past is the past. I'll put it behind me... for now... and get this mission done. Let's cut the head off the snake."


----------



## Zenkiki (Sep 26, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James looked at her desk and could see the map, the battle lines drawn. He swore the air got ever so colder, as if he was in a bunker somewhere planning an offensive through no man's land. He took a breath and looked Sabrina dead in the eyes. "The past is the past. I'll put it behind me... for now... and get this mission done. Let's cut the head off the snake."


She nods. "Alright. So.." she grabbed the map overveiw and then started pointing at places. "This is the factory that we know of like I said last time. So I will go in myself to discuss what to do with Savamnah. So the two of us, and I am hoping to atleast distract him and a few of his men while Irons and Pride bring their men around and storm the outside. Irons would be here more to help defend while Pride is there to help your raid by going in the front. You and your team will come in the back and clear your way to me. Hopefully we can meet them in the middle and overwhelm them, but expect this to fall apart immediately once we get inside as I dont know where anything is inside."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Sep 26, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> She nods. "Alright. So.." she grabbed the map overveiw and then started pointing at places. "This is the factory that we know of like I said last time. So I will go in myself to discuss what to do with Savannah. So the two of us, and I am hoping to atleast distract him and a few of his men while Irons and Pride bring their men around and storm the outside. Irons would be here more to help defend while Pride is there to help your raid by going in the front. You and your team will come in the back and clear your way to me. Hopefully we can meet them in the middle and overwhelm them, but expect this to fall apart immediately once we get inside as I dont know where anything is inside."


James listened and nodded. "Surround and sandwich... should work. If we get the jump and are silent, we could easily overrun them. Don't really need a plan if they're as confused as we are, just shoot whatever ain't friendly or important. Once Alpha and Irons clear out the front, and I clear out the back, if I could sneak into the office we could have them round up like cattle." He nodded in satisfaction before speaking to himself softly. "We could go home... I'd see Paul for the first time in weeks..."


----------



## Zenkiki (Sep 26, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James listened and nodded. "Surround and sandwich... should work. If we get the jump and are silent, we could easily overrun them. Don't really need a plan if they're as confused as we are, just shoot whatever ain't friendly or important. Once Alpha and Irons clear out the front, and I clear out the back, if I could sneak into the office we could have them round up like cattle." He nodded in satisfaction before speaking to himself softly. "We could go home... I'd see Paul for the first time in weeks..."


She nods thinking her plan over for thd hundredth time. "Yeah... it will be nice to finally say goodbye to dad, and get to finally relax aswell. Ever since you guys were recruited I have been very busy."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Sep 26, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> She nods thinking her plan over for thd hundredth time. "Yeah... it will be nice to finally say goodbye to dad, and get to finally relax aswell. Ever since you guys were recruited I have been very busy."


"Welp... either we pull this off or we're all meat. I'm confident this'll work. The Italians have a saying, 'vinceremo o moriremo tutti.' I had someone tell me it translates to, 'We all win, or we all die.’ We will emerge victorious, we will kill Fang, and we will end this here... or we’ll all die heroes for it.” He tugged on his suit jacket and sighed. “I guess I’ll round Jack and Sash up and get them ready. Gab... I don’t even know if Gab’s coming back after hiding the truth from us. If not then I’ll gather everyone up and prepare them for one final assault.”


----------



## Zenkiki (Sep 26, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> "Welp... either we pull this off or we're all meat. I'm confident this'll work. The Italians have a saying, 'vinceremo o moriremo tutti.' I had someone tell me it translates to, 'We all win, or we all die.’ We will emerge victorious, we will kill Fang, and we will end this here... or we’ll all die heroes for it.” He tugged on his suit jacket and sighed. “I guess I’ll round Jack and Sash up and get them ready. Gab... I don’t even know if Gab’s coming back after hiding the truth from us. If not then I’ll gather everyone up and prepare them for one final assault.”


She nods at him but once he said that they would all die a hero. "History is written by the victor James. We will be pests another failed empired that tried to rebel. At best we would forgotten and left to let our memory slowly die off entirely." Though after that she nods at him and dismissed him. "Thank you James, get some rest"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Sep 26, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> She nods at him but once he said that they would all die a hero. "History is written by the victor James. We will be pests another failed empired that tried to rebel. At best we would forgotten and left to let our memory slowly die off entirely." Though after that she nods at him and dismissed him. "Thank you James, get some rest"


“I’ll have everyone in my suite at 0800 tomorrow morning, if you’d want to be there. I’ll be telling them, Irons, and Alpha the plan. Maybe give a rally speech... because honestly we need everyone giving everything they got to this.” He nodded his head to her. “Good night Ms. Sabrina. See you in the morning.” James walked out and closed the door behind him, sighing as he realized that for now, he was the lone commander. He was third-in-command. He shuddered before beginning his walk down to the mock factory.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Sep 26, 2019)

James walked in to see Alpha and Irons talking as their men were working on stealth and combat. He cleared his throat behind them and they looked to him.

“Gentlemen, I hate to bother, but there is a meeting tomorrow in my hotel suite at 0800 hours. I need you to be there.”

“Of course, Mr. Jackson. I’ll have my main man come also.” Irons responded.

“Whatever. I’ll be there.” Alpha gruffly said as he watched his best perform.

James nodded and went back to surface level. He was walking down the hall when he saw Akako ( @GrimnCoyote ) and @Seph talking in the hall. He waited for a break in their conversation before speaking.

“Akako, Seph. We have a meeting tomorrow morning, 0800 hours. Be there on time at my hotel suite.”

He walked off as quickly as he came and was heading to the door when he passed by Reggie ( @pandepix ). He stopped him and told him the same thing.

“Reggie, we’re having a meeting at 0800 in my hotel suite. Be there on time.”

He finally made it to the street and hailed a taxi, riding back to the hotel. He climbed out and went straight to Peter, Zach, and Umbra’s hotel room. He knocked on the door and waited for Zack to answer. 
“Zach, we need to talk.”


----------



## HopeTLioness (Sep 27, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James walked in to see Alpha and Irons talking as their men were working on stealth and combat. He cleared his throat behind them and they looked to him.
> 
> “Gentlemen, I hate to bother, but there is a meeting tomorrow in my hotel suite at 0800 hours. I need you to be there.”
> 
> ...



(Temporary use; Liseran Thistle's Post)

Zach and Peter had trained all day and finally got back to the hotel room. As Peter went to shower, and Umbra is in a corner of the room doing God knows what, he was watching tv. He suddenly heard the door knocks and sighed. "I swear if someone gotten hurt _again_...." he got up mumbling and answered the door. He saw James standing there and huffs. "What now, James? "


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Sep 27, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> (Temporary use; Liseran Thistle's Post)
> 
> Zach and Peter had trained all day and finally got back to the hotel room. As Peter went to shower, and Umbra is in a corner of the room doing God knows what, he was watching tv. He suddenly heard the door knocks and sighed. "I swear if someone gotten hurt _again_...." he got up mumbling and answered the door. He saw James standing there and huffs. "What now, James? "


“Don’t ‘what now’ me. I’m not your dad. Mind if I step in for a moment? I’m sure everyone is here at this hour.”

Umbra walked up from his corner out of nowhere and laid a heavy paw on Zachs shoulder as his other paw had a beaker with a clear liquid in it. “Why yes, Commander James, please come right inside. I’ll even make some coffee for you.”
(Spoiler: posting for Liseran as Umbra)


----------



## HopeTLioness (Sep 27, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> “Don’t ‘what now’ me. I’m not your dad. Mind if I step in for a moment? I’m sure everyone is here at this hour.”
> 
> Umbra walked up from his corner out of nowhere and laid a heavy paw on Zachs shoulder as his other paw had a beaker with a clear liquid in it. “Why yes, Commander James, please come right inside. I’ll even make some coffee for you.”
> (Spoiler: posting for Liseran as Umbra)



Zach moved his shoulder away from the wolf. "Don't touch me, mutt! And fine, you can come in." He opens the door wider and let's James in.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Sep 27, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Zach moved his shoulder away from the wolf. "Don't touch me, mutt! And fine, you can come in." He opens the door wider and let's James in.


Umbra have a dark chuckle and sarcastically pulled his paw away. “My my, the fox is not feeling touchy today. Did you say that to Peter earlier?” Umbra looked to James. “Regular or decaf comandante?”

James shook his head. “I’ll pass Umbra. Thanks though.”

Umbra frowned and went back to work. James saw Peter come out of the shower in a towel and he sighed. Once he had everyone’s attention he spoke. 
“There will be a meeting in my suite at 0800 hours. Be there on time. All I had to say.”


----------



## HopeTLioness (Sep 27, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Umbra have a dark chuckle and sarcastically pulled his paw away. “My my, the fox is not feeling touchy today. Did you say that to Peter earlier?” Umbra looked to James. “Regular or decaf comandante?”
> 
> James shook his head. “I’ll pass Umbra. Thanks though.”
> 
> ...



Peter came into the room with a towel wrapped around his waist when he was surprised to see James. "Oh! Commander James! E-excuse me for my appearance." The rabbit and fox stood in place as they listened to what the raccoon had to say. Peter nod and salutes to him. "Yes, sir!" Zach just crossed his arms. "Do I even want to know what the meeting is about?"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Sep 27, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Peter came into the room with a towel wrapped around his waist when he was surprised to see James. "Oh! Commander James! E-excuse me for my appearance." The rabbit and fox stood in place as they listened to what the raccoon had to say. Peter nod and salutes to him. "Yes, sir!" Zach just crossed his arms. "Do I even want to know what the meeting is about?"


James raised an eyebrow at Peter. “Peter... no, please don’t do that again. This is Phoenix not France.” He then looked at Zach and mimicked his face and posture. “If you want to get paid then I’d suggest being there. Good night.”
James walked to the door and pulled it shut behind him. He went to his room and crawled in the bed, nervous as hell about the assault as he gradually fell asleep.

Umbra smirked at Zach. “You sure do rub everyone the wrong way fox. What’s your issue tonight? Should I leave you and Peter alone?” He chuckled and set his beaker down and crossed his arms at Zach.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Sep 27, 2019)

It was unknown on how much time has passed since Gabriello was unconscious. He begins to stir and slowly wakes up. He sat up while holding the back of his head groaning. "Ugh...what hit me?" He rubbed his eyes and suddenly, he realized something. He's not at the bar nor his hotel room. In fact, it seems that he's in a very fancy living room with expensive looking interiors and furniture. Where was he? What happened? Did he get kidnapped? So many questions popped up in his head, but it was hard for him to think properly because he got hit in the head _and _he was having a hangover. He starts to massage his temple to relieve some of the stress.

"<I see you've awake, my son.>"

Gabriello immediately froze as his aquamarine eyes widen in pure terror from the low and deep voice that just spoke in Italian to him. He slowly turned his head to where the voice came from and turned pale. Sitting across the way in a chair, is a big, blue-feathered lion with golden-brown fur and menacing mint green eyes. He wore a navy blue, pinstripe suit with a black tie, shoes, and a golden watch. He just sat in his chair casually while smoking his cigar as he stared at his son. Gabriello just sat there in silence; balls of sweats starts to run down his forehead as he stared back at the older lion. Stefano Maione. The Don of the Maione Family Mafia and big investor to the MS23 was sitting before him, smoking a cigar and staring straight into his soul. The feathered lions were silent for a few moments before Stefano finally spoke in Italian again.

"<Come here. Let me see you.>" 

Gabriello was hesitant at first. But he slowly got to his feet and slowly walked over to him before stopping a few feet away from him. Stefano got up to his feet and slowly went around him, checking him out. He made his full circle and stopped in front of him. Gabriello continue to stare at his father, not knowing what else to say or do.  

"<Gabriello...you have grown into a lion. How long has it been? Hn? Twelve years? That's a long time.>"

Gabriello continues to remain silent. 

"<You have nothing to say, my son?>"

Finally, Gabriello spoke back in Italian. "<I do, father, but I dare not speak it.>"

Stefano couldn't help but chuckle. "<Ah, I see. Well then, I guess I will start by saying...how disappointed I am with you. I didn't taught you to become a coward. I taught you..to become a predator. You see, son, in this world of animals, there's predators and preys. And as the dominating species, we must show the preys their place and rule them. You could have imagine that when I heard that you fell in love with a doe...>" he flicked some of the ashes off of his cigar. "I wanted to beat the living hell out of you. And then you ran away, after killing her and went to America. For twleve years as a hired gun.>" He chuckled again before taking another puff. "<I would of been okay with it haven't you start getting into MS23's business and costing a lot of money. _My _money." He suddenly grabbed his maw with one paw as his mint green eyes glared down at his son's aquamarine eyes. "<Now you listen to me, _boy_, you will stay out of Fang's way and not meddle into anymore of his business. You will come home with me and forget the Whitepaw mafia! Do I make myself clear?!>" Gabriello glared back at his father and yelled, "<No! I am not coming back home with you, you fucking monster! You lie to people! You steal and cheat! You even do horrible things to young girls! It's no wonder why mother left you!>" Triggered, Stefano slapped Gabriello really hard across the face.  Gabriello held his face and looked back at his father. Tears welled up in his eyes as he glared at him with full hatred. Stefano glared at him back and snarled. "<You listen to me, boy. You are a Maione and will always be apart of it whether you like it or not. But since you betrayed the family, and disrespected your Don->" 

"I follow Sabrina Whitepaw. Now you." Gabriello interrupted, in which Stefano slapped him again. 

"<Shut your fuckin' mouth! I AM YOUR DON! NOT THAT LITTLE WHITE *BITCH*!>" He turns away and looks out of the window. "<Besides, her little army will not last by tomorrow.>" 

Gabriello looked at him in alarm. "<What do you mean?! Tell me!>"

Stefano looked back at him with cold eyes. "<Let's just say that tomorrow, Sabrina and her men will walk into their deaths.>" 

Gabriello's eyes widen in horror. "<There's...there's a trap for them?! I'm not gonna let this happen!>" He goes to turn and run away, but ends up getting caught in the arms of two, gorilla guards. He looked at them in alarm and tries to fight them off. But they overpowers him and kneed him in the guts. He heaved over while clutched his stomach, as the gorillas grabbed a good hold on them and made him look up at the Don. Stefano looked to his son and said. "<You are not going anywhere. Consider the Whitepaws finished and nothing but wasted space. All of your 'friends' will die.>" Gabriello starts to cry and beg. "<No...no, father, please, please spare them! Please father, I beg you->" Stefano roars in anger and yelled at him. "<STOP BEGGING! YOU ARE A FUCKING LION! HAVE SOME PRIDE IN YOURSELF! Get my son out of my sight!>" The gorillas pulls him away as Gabriello struggled hard to not only get out of their grabs, but to talk to his father. "<Father, please don't do this! Don't kill them! DON'T KILL MY FRIENDS!! FATHER! *FAAATHEEEEEERR!!!!!*" And with that, the door slammed shut in his face.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Sep 27, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James raised an eyebrow at Peter. “Peter... no, please don’t do that again. This is Phoenix not France.” He then looked at Zach and mimicked his face and posture. “If you want to get paid then I’d suggest being there. Good night.”
> James walked to the door and pulled it shut behind him. He went to his room and crawled in the bed, nervous as hell about the assault as he gradually fell asleep.
> 
> Umbra smirked at Zach. “You sure do rub everyone the wrong way fox. What’s your issue tonight? Should I leave you and Peter alone?” He chuckled and set his beaker down and crossed his arms at Zach.



Zach rolled his eyes and watched James leave. He then glared over at Umbra. "Shut the hell up! I rather you go fuck off somewhere!" He stormed off and went into his room, while Peter followed him to make sure he's alright.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Sep 27, 2019)

"The move that caused your injury, you know patting Fang like he was your friend", she shook her head, "men like that don't care if you aren't afraid because if you aren't it just gives them an excuse to break you". Akako patted him on the shoulder, "I got to go, don't try anything like that again if you want to die on your feet because demons like him will force you to die on your knees". With that she walked back to the shooting range.


----------



## Seph (Sep 27, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "The move that caused your injury, you know patting Fang like he was your friend", she shook her head, "men like that don't care if you aren't afraid because if you aren't it just gives them an excuse to break you". Akako patted him on the shoulder, "I got to go, don't try anything like that again if you want to die on your feet because demons like him will force you to die on your knees". With that she walked back to the shooting range.


Seph chuckled at his own actions, “You know, sometimes you just gotta do what you do.” Seph said, still acting like he didn’t have any regrets. After that James told them about the meeting and Seph was off. Once he got back to the hotel room he had rented he sat down to think about what just happened. The more he thought about it the angrier he got. “He made a joke out of me.” Seph said as he started pacing. “Me?!” Seph said loudly. 

“You’ve always been a joke.” Seph said back to himself.

“No.” Seph said, still pacing.

“Remember the boat old Sephy?” Seph asked.

“What about it?” Seph asked.

“You were useless, a clown, a jobber, hell I think those little girls Sabrina rescued could have fought better than you.” Seph said.

“Shut up.” Seph said, trying to shut himself up.

“It’s the truth, but this time won’t be that way, you’ve been training, and when you get your hands on Fabg, what are you gonna do?” Seph asked

“Well, someone’s kill him, then I’m gonna dig him up, kill him again, and piss on his grave.” Seph said nodding.

“Yeah you are, but you ain’t doing any of that sitting here talking to yourself.” Seph said.

“You’re right, tomorrow he dies, even if I have to die for it.” Seph reassured himself. He started laughing to himself maniacally as he turned the lights off and went to bed.


----------



## pandepix (Sep 27, 2019)

Reggie focused on his training and didn't stop until he had exhausted himself. When he finally did, he looked at the time and saw it was pretty late. _Damn, I better get some sleep. I think I'm ready. I can handle this._ He packed up his medical supplies and headed back to the hotel, quickly passing out as soon as he laid down.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Sep 27, 2019)

"Sugoku tsukareta, I'm over working myself", she said setting down her gun. "But how am I supposed to sleep when I know whats coming?", the vixen sat in the corner of the room, "gotta stay-*yawn*-mmmh focused on improving". Her eyes got heavy like bricks, "can't.....can't fall asleep yyyyyyyet I uh I have...work to doooooo". Akako began to douse of and only awoke in the morning.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Sep 27, 2019)

James woke up the next morning at 6 AM as the sun was beginning to rise on Phoenix. He rubbed his eyes and groaned, sitting up and sighing. 
"Welp... today is the day. Better get ready for them. Might be my last meeting with them." He climbed out of bed and got a shower before throwing on his combat uniform. He dug through his things for a map of the factory, finding a blueprint and tacking it against the wall. He checked his weapons for ammo before quickly cleaning them. As he waited, he checked his belt, seeing if he had kept any grenades from the war by accident or if he still had his grenades from the raid on the store when he and Jack were arrested. He looked through to find one frag and one flashbang. He sighed and pocketed them away. He was fiddling with his pistol when he heard a knock on the door. He checked his watch as it read 7:50. He looked to see Alpha and Irons standing outside. He opened the door and nodded.
"Gentlemen. Come, have a seat."

They walked in and nodded, sitting on the edge of James' bed facing the wall. James got a pen and began to draw on the blueprints, marking out the positions and the plans as he waited on the others to come.


----------



## pandepix (Sep 27, 2019)

Reggie jerked awake after having an awful dream and rubbed his eyes. _Ugh, I really need to get in touch with Max to make sure everything's running smoothly at home. _But he knew it would have to wait. He took a look around, gathering his thoughts and realized the sun was coming up and he had an important job to do. He grabbed a quick shower and carefully packed up his medical supplies in a small bag and hid the few knives he had acquired from his training in his shoes and belt, making sure the one Gabriello had given him was the most easily accessible. He made his way up to James' suite and knocked at the door, patiently waiting, his supplies slung over his back.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Sep 27, 2019)

pandepix said:


> Reggie jerked awake after having an awful dream and rubbed his eyes. _Ugh, I really need to get in touch with Mark to make sure everything's running smoothly at home. _But he knew it would have to wait. He took a look around, gathering his thoughts and realized the sun was coming up and he had an important job to do. He grabbed a quick shower and carefully packed up his medical supplies in a small bag and hid the few knives he had acquired from his training in his shoes and belt, making sure the one Rimna had given him was the most easily accessible. He made his way up to James' suite and knocked at the door, patiently waiting, his supplies slung over his back.


James had been drawing on the map when he heard a knock. He went to the door and saw it was Reggie. He let him and and motioned to one of the two chairs that was in his room.
"Good morning. Have a seat."
Once he was inside he pushed the door shut and waited for others to come.


----------



## pandepix (Sep 27, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James had been drawing on the map when he heard a knock. He went to the door and saw it was Reggie. He let him and and motioned to one of the two chairs that was in his room.
> "Good morning. Have a seat."
> Once he was inside he pushed the door shut and waited for others to come.



Reggie nodded. "Thank you." He sat down in one of the chairs, and set his bag of supplies down in the floor next to him. He leaned back in the chair, putting a leg up over the other, and rubbed his paws together. He wasn't scared anymore. He was prepared to do whatever needed to be done.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Sep 27, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James woke up the next morning at 6 AM as the sun was beginning to rise on Phoenix. He rubbed his eyes and groaned, sitting up and sighing.
> "Welp... today is the day. Better get ready for them. Might be my last meeting with them." He climbed out of bed and got a shower before throwing on his combat uniform. He dug through his things for a map of the factory, finding a blueprint and tacking it against the wall. He checked his weapons for ammo before quickly cleaning them. As he waited, he checked his belt, seeing if he had kept any grenades from the war by accident or if he still had his grenades from the raid on the store when he and Jack were arrested. He looked through to find one frag and one flashbang. He sighed and pocketed them away. He was fiddling with his pistol when he heard a knock on the door. He checked his watch as it read 7:50. He looked to see Alpha and Irons standing outside. He opened the door and nodded.
> "Gentlemen. Come, have a seat."
> 
> They walked in and nodded, sitting on the edge of James' bed facing the wall. James got a pen and began to draw on the blueprints, marking out the positions and the plans as he waited on the others to come.



The Jackal Bros got up early and loaded up. Jax packed up his snipe gear while Jack hides away his pistols and knives. When they were ready, they walked out of their hotel room and made it to James' suite. When they arrived, Jack knocked on the door.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Sep 27, 2019)

Akako slowly arose from her slumber to sunlight passimg through a dust covered window. "Ugh my back", she said as she got to her feet. The kitsune walked down to the room the other mafia members were in and knocked, "Kon'nichiwa"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Sep 27, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> The Jackal Bros got up early and loaded up. Jax packed up his snipe gear while Jack hides away his pistols and knives. When they were ready, they walked out of their hotel room and made it to James' suite. When they arrived, Jack knocked on the door.


James went to the door and saw the jackals outside. He opened the door and gave a small sad smile.
"Morning Jack, Jax. Jax take a seat in the chair, Jack you can sit on the couch if you'd like."
He let them in and shut the door behind them.


----------



## Seph (Sep 27, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James woke up the next morning at 6 AM as the sun was beginning to rise on Phoenix. He rubbed his eyes and groaned, sitting up and sighing.
> "Welp... today is the day. Better get ready for them. Might be my last meeting with them." He climbed out of bed and got a shower before throwing on his combat uniform. He dug through his things for a map of the factory, finding a blueprint and tacking it against the wall. He checked his weapons for ammo before quickly cleaning them. As he waited, he checked his belt, seeing if he had kept any grenades from the war by accident or if he still had his grenades from the raid on the store when he and Jack were arrested. He looked through to find one frag and one flashbang. He sighed and pocketed them away. He was fiddling with his pistol when he heard a knock on the door. He checked his watch as it read 7:50. He looked to see Alpha and Irons standing outside. He opened the door and nodded.
> "Gentlemen. Come, have a seat."
> 
> They walked in and nodded, sitting on the edge of James' bed facing the wall. James got a pen and began to draw on the blueprints, marking out the positions and the plans as he waited on the others to come.


Seph woke up early, feeling more rested than he had in a while. He took a shower, put on some new clothes and grabbed his guns. He had a holster and each hip and one on his chest. Seph walked outside, but figured it was early enough that he didn’t have to take a taxi. It wasn’t too hot outside yet, and it was a fine day for walking. Seph let out a few chuckles on the way to James’ hotel but as soon as he stepped inside he was serious again. Seph took the elevator up and found James’s room. He knocked on the door and waited for a response.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Sep 27, 2019)

Zach walked into the room, yawning. Peter had linked arms with him as they made it to James' room. Umbra stalked close behind.

"I don't know what the hell happened last night, but I assume this meeting ain't for nothing. So, who are you gonna fuck up today?" Zach asked, dryly. 

"I would also like to know what we're doing today. That sure was a lot of gun fire the other night." Peter said. 

"If we're about to raid something I do have a plethora of poisons ready. There are a lot of particular plants in the hotel garden." Umbra spoke.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Sep 27, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James went to the door and saw the jackals outside. He opened the door and gave a small sad smile.
> "Morning Jack, Jax. Jax take a seat in the chair, Jack you can sit on the couch if you'd like."
> He let them in and shut the door behind them.



"Morning, Cap!" the younger jackal greeted and both brothers walked in. They greeted the two gents in the room and took their seats at a table.


----------



## Zenkiki (Sep 27, 2019)

Sabrina walks over to the room with Savannah at her side. Sabrina was dressed up in a dark blue and black dress with 5 inch heels on. The two felines walk into the room after eveyone and quietly sat in the back wanting to see how well James could handle this, as he would be leading everyone on this mission.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Sep 27, 2019)

Seph said:


> Seph woke up early, feeling more rested than he had in a while. He took a shower, put on some new clothes and grabbed his guns. He had a holster and each hip and one on his chest. Seph walked outside, but figured it was early enough that he didn’t have to take a taxi. It wasn’t too hot outside yet, and it was a fine day for walking. Seph let out a few chuckles on the way to James’ hotel but as soon as he stepped inside he was serious again. Seph took the elevator up and found James’s room. He knocked on the door and waited for a response.





Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina walks over to the room with Savannah at her side. Sabrina was dressed up in a dark blue and black dress with 5 inch heels on. The two felines walk into the room after eveyone and quietly sat in the back wanting to see how well James could handle this, as he would be leading everyone on this mission.


James opened the door as he heard a knock and saw Seph with Sabrina and Savannah on his heels.
"Morning Seph. Should be some seats open, just find one and sit."

He then looked up to Sabrina as she walked by without a word. He shut the door and locked it.
_"This is it... the fight of our lives."_


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Sep 27, 2019)

Once James had looked the door, he walked back inside where everyone was seated. Just before he spoke, there was a fervent banging on the door, very fast Russian being spoken. James grumbled and went to the door to see Sash panting with her things. James just gave her a look and motioned inside.

"Come sit down Sash, just in time."

She walked in, mumbling her apologies in Russian before sitting beside Umbra, putting her things on the floor.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Sep 27, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Once James had looked the door, he walked back inside where everyone was seated. Just before he spoke, there was a fervent banging on the door, very fast Russian being spoken. James grumbled and went to the door to see Sash panting with her things. James just gave her a look and motioned inside.
> 
> "Come sit down Sash, just in time."
> 
> She walked in, mumbling her apologies in Russian before sitting beside Umbra, putting her things on the floor.



Umbra turned to Sashenka with his usual smile, this one deceivingly kind. "Oh a russian, are you? I knew one when I served my time in the army." He told her. "I don't speak much of the language, I'm afraid. The only thing I know how to say is 'Please' and 'I beg of you.'' Umbra chuckled. "Those aren't very helpful phrases for someone like me, you see. But I suppose they'd work for other people..."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Sep 27, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Umbra turned to Sashenka with his usual smile, this one deceivingly kind. "Oh a russian, are you? I knew one when I served my time in the army." He told her. "I don't speak much of the language, I'm afraid. The only thing I know how to say is 'Please' and 'I beg of you.'' Umbra chuckled. "Those aren't very helpful phrases for someone like me, you see. But I suppose they'd work for other people..."


Sash cocked her head at Umbra's comments. "I suppose so?... I heard many reds say that, long ago... but also my White comrades." She looked up to him being slightly naive and not knowing Umbra and spoke once more. "Did you serve in Russian Revolution? You were army, yes? United States sent soldiers... Maybe you were there.."

Once *everyone *was situated, James walked to the main area and cleared his throat. All eyes were on him as he felt the pressure on him.

"Good morning y'all. Y'all know why you're here. Alpha, Irons, y'all were sent by Andre to help us. The rest of you, we've gone halfway around the world trying to sever the head of MS23. We're here now. This is it. This is THE fight. The Argonne Offensive, the battle to end the war. For us Whitepaws, if we pull this off we'll go home." He swallowed and looked to the map. "But let's not get ahead of ourselves. We have to claim victory before we celebrate."

He pointed to the front entrance where Sabrina would be entering with Savannah. "This is entrance Apples. Sabrina and the Asset will be entering here, escorted by more than likely Fang himself and his elites. Alpha, this is where you will enter EXACTLY seven minutes after Sabrina goes in. They cannot know that any of us are there. Your objective is to quietly and quickly clear the factory. I need you to kill anyone who is not one of ours. Just push until you find the offices. We just know the general layout but we do not know the exacts. So, just clear until we either meet up or you find Sabrina."

He then pointed to the back end of the factory. "This is entrance Butter. Irons, you will come with me and all my men I have and we'll do the same. Search and kill any enemies as quietly as possible. I have a feeling the offices will be closer to the back then the front, so hopefully we'll get there as they're negotiating."

He then pointed to two adjacent buildings next to the factory, one on each side. "Sash, Jax, y'all will be up here playing the angels of death. Once things go loud pick them off. However if you see something ground forces don't see that is clear and present danger, take the shot. That is ONLY if it is something the ground can't handle."

He reached into the belt of his uniform and pulled his lone flashbang out. "This here is a flashbang grenade for those who don't know. When my men get to the offices, I will locate Sabrina, toss a flash in before anyone can do anything, then we have Fang covered. Once that happens, if things haven't gone loud already, it's spray and pray. If it's moving and not a friend, kill it however you like."

He looked to the Whitepaws and tugged on his uniform a bit. "Whitepaws, I do have a bit of bad news, news that affects this mission. Commander Gabriello will not be joining us due to treasonous actions. Rather a shame, but it is what it is. I will have some of you go with Alpha, others with Irons. I will still have the honor of commanding some of you."

He scanned the crowd, looking into everyone's eyes before speaking again, softer this time. "Ladies and gents, I am asking you to put your lives on the line for this. This operation is huge. We'd be ripping the foundation of MS from under its feet. This is a cause worthy of laying your life down. This is the final fight. I beg you, all of you, to give me everything you have. All in. And if you are not willing to give me that, then the door is right there. Your R.O.E is do not fire until fired upon. Your objective is to find Sabrina and the asset and make it out alive, at all costs."

He sighed and adjusted his belt before locking eyes with Sabrina, giving her the most confident look he had.
"Any questions?"


----------



## Seph (Sep 27, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Sash cocked her head at Umbra's comments. "I suppose so?... I heard many reds say that, long ago... but also my White comrades." She looked up to him being slightly naive and not knowing Umbra and spoke once more. "Did you serve in Russian Revolution? You were army, yes? United States sent soldiers... Maybe you were there.."
> 
> Once *everyone *was situated, James walked to the main area and cleared his throat. All eyes were on him as he felt the pressure on him.
> 
> ...


Seph was had never seen a speech like that from someone like that and he was stunned. Seph sat in awe for a second before deciding to clap. “Nice.” He said, mostly to himself.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Sep 27, 2019)

Seph said:


> Seph was had never seen a speech like that from someone like that and he was stunned. Seph sat in awe for a second before deciding to clap. “Nice.” He said, mostly to himself.


James looked to Seph with a serious look. "Hold the applause till I have Hans Richter's head on a post and Fang is six feet deep."
He continued looking to see if there were questions.


----------



## pandepix (Sep 27, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Sash cocked her head at Umbra's comments. "I suppose so?... I heard many reds say that, long ago... but also my White comrades." She looked up to him being slightly naive and not knowing Umbra and spoke once more. "Did you serve in Russian Revolution? You were army, yes? United States sent soldiers... Maybe you were there.."
> 
> Once *everyone *was situated, James walked to the main area and cleared his throat. All eyes were on him as he felt the pressure on him.
> 
> ...



Reggie shook is head. This was it. His big moment to finally make a difference. _All I have to do is make it through this and I can go home, scot-free, back to our shitty apartment and half assed drug business. I've trained too hard for this not to be a success._ Reggie felt the knife Gab had given him and gripped it tightly in his paw. He was ready to end anyone who stepped in his way and ruined his happy ending. "No, sir," he said. "I'm ready."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Sep 27, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Sash cocked her head at Umbra's comments. "I suppose so?... I heard many reds say that, long ago... but also my White comrades." She looked up to him being slightly naive and not knowing Umbra and spoke once more. "Did you serve in Russian Revolution? You were army, yes? United States sent soldiers... Maybe you were there.."
> 
> Once *everyone *was situated, James walked to the main area and cleared his throat. All eyes were on him as he felt the pressure on him.
> 
> ...



The Jackal bros sat quietly as they listened to James' game plan on the factory. They each give him a nod when he tell them of their position. Their eyes suddenly goes wide in shock to hear the news on Gabriello that they had to look at each other and back at the raccoon. They continued to listen as James give his final speech. When James asked for questions, Jack raised his paw. "I have a few questions. First one, WHAT. THE. _FUCK_ ?! What did Gab do?! Also, am I splitting from my bro again? And am I going with you or one of those guys?" He asks as he refers to Irons and Alpha.


----------



## Seph (Sep 27, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James looked to Seph with a serious look. "Hold the applause till I have Hans Richter's head on a post and Fang is six feet deep."
> He continued looking to see if there were questions.


Seph chuckled as he sat back. “Ok boss.” He said smiling. Seph wondered where he would be but he was sure he would find out eventually.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Sep 27, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Sash cocked her head at Umbra's comments. "I suppose so?... I heard many reds say that, long ago... but also my White comrades." She looked up to him being slightly naive and not knowing Umbra and spoke once more. "Did you serve in Russian Revolution? You were army, yes? United States sent soldiers... Maybe you were there.."
> 
> Once *everyone *was situated, James walked to the main area and cleared his throat. All eyes were on him as he felt the pressure on him.
> 
> ...



Zach and Peter glanced at each other, confused. 

"Okay well that sounds like a good plan but...what do you mean Gab's not joining us for 'treasonous' reasons?" Zach asked. The feathered lion didn't strike him as the type to just up and commit treason...whatever that means in the mafia.

"Yeah, where is he? He didn't just up and leave us all with no warning did he?" Peter said. 

Umbra scoffed from where he sat. "I just find it humorous that 'treason' is even a thing with this rag tag group of medics and murderer's." He said. "Was the Mafia always so valorous as to uphold treason laws, I wonder?"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Sep 27, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> The Jackal bros sat quietly as they listened to James' game plan on the factory. They each give him a nod when he tell them of their position. Their eyes suddenly goes wide in shock to hear the news on Gabriello that they had to look at each other and back at the raccoon. They continued to listen as James give his final speech. When James asked for questions, Jack raised his paw. "I have a few questions. First one, WHAT. THE. _FUCK_ ?! What did Gab do?! Also, am I splitting from my bro again? And am I going with you or one of those guys?" He asks as he refers to Irons and Alpha.





Liseran Thistle said:


> Zach and Peter glanced at each other, confused.
> 
> "Okay well that sounds like a good plan but...what do you mean Gab's not joining us for 'treasonous' reasons?" Zach asked. The feathered lion didn't strike him as the type to just up and commit treason...whatever that means in the mafia.
> 
> ...


James stood in silence and really wanted to shoot Jack in the foot for showing his ass in front of everyone, then Umbra being a smart ass.
"We can discuss Gab's... we can discuss his bullshit after this mission on a plane back to Chicago. No, he didn't go AWOL Peter. Yes, you will be separated Jack. You will be with Alpha and help him perform silent kills, as Umbra will be sent with me and Irons as the point man to kill with gas. Jax will be on the roof of the building due west of the factory picking people off when needed." He then looked to Umbra slightly irked. "And I find it humorous the Court Marshall didn't convict you of worse charges some days Umbra. But then again, money can buy everything but love."
He wiped his snout and popped his knuckles. "We'll say that hopefully Gab is taking some time to realize karma is a bitch and you should tell your employer your history, how about that? That suffice?"


----------



## HopeTLioness (Sep 27, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James stood in silence and really wanted to shoot Jack in the foot for showing his ass in front of everyone, then Umbra being a smart ass.
> "We can discuss Gab's... we can discuss his bullshit after this mission on a plane back to Chicago. No, he didn't go AWOL Peter. Yes, you will be separated Jack. You will be with Alpha and help him perform silent kills, as Umbra will be sent with me and Irons as the point man to kill with gas. Jax will be on the roof of the building due west of the factory picking people off when needed." He then looked to Umbra slightly irked. "And I find it humorous the Court Marshall didn't convict you of worse charges some days Umbra. But then again, money can buy everything but love."
> He wiped his snout and popped his knuckles. "We'll say that hopefully Gab is taking some time to realize karma is a bitch and you should tell your employer your history, how about that? That suffice?"



Jack just sat there for a bit and sighed. He didn't want to be separated from his bro again, but he understood what he needed to do. "Alright, James. I'll give it my all." Jax smiled over at his brother and looked back at James for anything else.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Sep 27, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James stood in silence and really wanted to shoot Jack in the foot for showing his ass in front of everyone, then Umbra being a smart ass.
> "We can discuss Gab's... we can discuss his bullshit after this mission on a plane back to Chicago. No, he didn't go AWOL Peter. Yes, you will be separated Jack. You will be with Alpha and help him perform silent kills, as Umbra will be sent with me and Irons as the point man to kill with gas. Jax will be on the roof of the building due west of the factory picking people off when needed." He then looked to Umbra slightly irked. "And I find it humorous the Court Marshall didn't convict you of worse charges some days Umbra. But then again, money can buy everything but love."
> He wiped his snout and popped his knuckles. "We'll say that hopefully Gab is taking some time to realize karma is a bitch and you should tell your employer your history, how about that? That suffice?"



Peter and Zach looked awkwardly at the ground. 

"Huh...I guess the mafia _is _so valorous as to respect treason laws." Umbra said. "I would think having a background like mine would be perfect for a job like this, especially since we're about to go and kill a bunch of people right now, but I guess cherry picking comes with the job." 

Zach nudged him in the shoulder. "Hey lay off, mutt. Can't you see he's just about ready to rip your head of your shoulders?" Zach sighed. "I don't agree with this whole 'treason' thing either, but I'm not about to go poke an angry coon with a gun." 

Peter's ears perked up. "We...could always just talk to Mr.Gabriello later! He's still around here somewhere, so I'm sure it'll be fine. Let's just focus on this mission first, and worry about our friends later, okay?"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Sep 27, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Peter and Zach looked awkwardly at the ground.
> 
> "Huh...I guess the mafia _is _so valorous as to respect treason laws." Umbra said. "I would think having a background like mine would be perfect for a job like this, especially since we're about to go and kill a bunch of people right now, but I guess cherry picking comes with the job."
> 
> ...


James gave an agitated breath out his nose and was about to start cussing him out when Peter spoke up. James just shook his head and decided not to tell them Gab was nowhere to be found, and quite honestly James didn't care anymore.
"Anyone else have questions relating to MS and our raid?"


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Sep 28, 2019)

_Are you seriously ready to die for these people Akako. Your not a magician not a soldier, going out on that battlefield could be you end. _The realization of what she was about to do filled her. She gripped the arm of the chair tightly. Then she remembered Adreath and the way he only wanted to hurt for the fun of it. "Ahem sir", she spoke up, "Although we may be commiting seppuku by walking out onto that battlefield I would die a proud Kitsune to take down as many scum and lowlives in the factory as possible".


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Sep 28, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> _Are you seriously ready to die for these people Akako. Your not a magician not a soldier, going out on that battlefield could be you end. _The realization of what she was about to do filled her. She gripped the arm of the chair tightly. Then she remembered Adreath and the way he only wanted to hurt for the fun of it. "Ahem sir", she spoke up, "Although we may be commiting seppuku by walking out onto that battlefield I would die a proud Kitsune to take down as many scum and lowlives in the factory as possible".


“That’s the spirit... although I believe we will make it out alive. I need y’all to be ready to lay down your lives for this, if the time calls.” He then looked up to Sabrina and the muzzled Savannah. “Miss Sabrina, you have anything you’d like to add?”


----------



## Zenkiki (Sep 28, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> “That’s the spirit... although I believe we will make it out alive. I need y’all to be ready to lay down your lives for this, if the time calls.” He then looked up to Sabrina and the muzzled Savannah. “Miss Sabrina, you have anything you’d like to add?”


Sabrina was quiet the entire meeting sitting and waiting for everyone to ask their questipns, which noone really did, and so  she says, "You have too many going in one area. You have seven men going in the front of the factory and then 18 in the back with 2 snipers, which cant really see anything inside the factory. You need to be smart about this. It would be better for you to set up camp outside the factory a little ways and then when you start keep some men outside to protect against reinforcements as 18 people cannot do all shoot down a single hallway, but it opens them up to a grenade. Also I need more than just seven minutes to talk."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Sep 28, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina was quiet the entire meeting sitting and waiting for everyone to ask their questipns, which noone really did, and so  she says, "You have too many going in one area. You have seven men going in the front of the factory and then 18 in the back with 2 snipers, which cant really see anything inside the factory. You need to be smart about this. It would be better for you to set up camp outside the factory a little ways and then when you start keep some men outside to protect against reinforcements as 18 people cannot do all shoot down a single hallway, but it opens them up to a grenade. Also I need more than just seven minutes to talk."


James nodded and listened, looking at the map for a minute before speaking again.

"Our goal is to ambush during your peace talks. If we can sneak in while y'all are talking and have someone guarding Fang and his clowns in his office, we can wipe everyone else out. I do agree, 18 is a bit much." He then looked to Irons. "Irons, your underboss and half of your men will be outside Butter keeping watch. You'll rush in when things go loud, gravitate to the gun fire. You and the others will be with me and my crew."

James grabbed a piece of paper and began scribbling down on it. After a minute of odd silence, he looked it over and spoke again.

"Your assignments Whitepaws. Umbra, you will be with Alpha at the front of the factory killing quietly. Jack, you will be in the back with me performing silent kills. Zach, you will be with Alpha and Umbra as their medic, and Reggie will be mine. Rethinking this, it is not a good idea to have people on the roofs... snipers are ok on the ground, as they can be used 2X scopes. Sash, you'll be with Alpha, Jax with me and Jack. That balances things out, having ten up front and nine in the back, with six reinforcements outside. That sound better strategy wise ma'am?"

(@Zenkiki )


----------



## Zenkiki (Sep 28, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James nodded and listened, looking at the map for a minute before speaking again.
> 
> "Our goal is to ambush during your peace talks. If we can sneak in while y'all are talking and have someone guarding Fang and his clowns in his office, we can wipe everyone else out. I do agree, 18 is a bit much." He then looked to Irons. "Irons, your underboss and half of your men will be outside Butter keeping watch. You'll rush in when things go loud, gravitate to the gun fire. You and the others will be with me and my crew."
> 
> ...


She looks it over and then nodded. "Yeah it sounds better. We will be outnumbered and they are entrenched so we are at a disadvantage. Some of you will die, without a doubt. Just make sure you are doing something worth it when you do go."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Sep 28, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James nodded and listened, looking at the map for a minute before speaking again.
> 
> "Our goal is to ambush during your peace talks. If we can sneak in while y'all are talking and have someone guarding Fang and his clowns in his office, we can wipe everyone else out. I do agree, 18 is a bit much." He then looked to Irons. "Irons, your underboss and half of your men will be outside Butter keeping watch. You'll rush in when things go loud, gravitate to the gun fire. You and the others will be with me and my crew."
> 
> ...


The Jackal Bros nod in unison. "We'll give 'em hell: Jackal Bros Style!" Commented Jack. Jax chuckled and replied, "Well I do owe those bastards an ass whoopin'. Let's do this."


----------



## Seph (Sep 28, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James nodded and listened, looking at the map for a minute before speaking again.
> 
> "Our goal is to ambush during your peace talks. If we can sneak in while y'all are talking and have someone guarding Fang and his clowns in his office, we can wipe everyone else out. I do agree, 18 is a bit much." He then looked to Irons. "Irons, your underboss and half of your men will be outside Butter keeping watch. You'll rush in when things go loud, gravitate to the gun fire. You and the others will be with me and my crew."
> 
> ...


Seph sat back up and cleared his throat. “I have a question.” He said, raising his hand. “Where am I going?” He asked James.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Sep 28, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> She looks it over and then nodded. "Yeah it sounds better. We will be outnumbered and they are entrenched so we are at a disadvantage. Some of you will die, without a doubt. Just make sure you are doing something worth it when you do go."


James nodded and sighed, rubbing his face before looking back over the crowd.

"Miss Sabrina is right. This will be a front line assault. To be brutally honest, I don't expect half of us to survive, unless we get a miracle from the Good Lord himself. You'll die as heroes though... and when it's all said and done I personally will make sure you have an honorable burial." He cleared his throat as Jack and Jax got hyped, looking for any more questions.


Seph said:


> Seph sat back up and cleared his throat. “I have a question.” He said, raising his hand. “Where am I going?” He asked James.


"If I didn't say you were going with one of the other teams you're with me. My team is currently Irons and his two best men, Seph, Sash, Akako, the Jackals, Reggie, and Peter. Zach and Umbra are with Alpha and the seven members of his Pride, and Irons' underboss along with the other six in his squad will be the back up at Butter." He turned and gave one more look at the map before tugging on his uniform.
_"We all win... or we all die. Just the truth. Mark, if this don't work, I'll be coming to see you at the pearly gates."_


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Sep 28, 2019)

Once he deemed everyone ready, James looked to Alpha and Irons.

"Gather your guys plus those I assigned you and head to the factory. Alpha, be in a place where you can watch Sabrina enter. Irons, there's an alley near the back entrance. Park there and have guys stationed. We'll head in on my command. I know y'all brought cars so we'll all leave together, staggered however as it will be Sabrina and Savannah, followed by Alpha and his team close but not close enough to be detected, then I'll lead with Irons in tow into this alley."

He then looked to the Whitepaws. "Get your stuff together, meet me, Sabrina, and the two dons downstairs. I'll have a van ready for my squad. Once everyone is down and ready we'll head out."

James then unceremoniously packed his Tommy gun up in a duffel bag, slung it over his back, and walked out of the room. He headed down to the lobby and out to the lot, getting the van and pulling it up under the awning.

Irons and Alpha followed suit, nodding to everyone in attendance and heading out. They got their own vans and loaded their best in. Alpha also had room to fit Zach and Umbra when they would come down.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Sep 28, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Once he deemed everyone ready, James looked to Alpha and Irons.
> 
> "Gather your guys plus those I assigned you and head to the factory. Alpha, be in a place where you can watch Sabrina enter. Irons, there's an alley near the back entrance. Park there and have guys stationed. We'll head in on my command. I know y'all brought cars so we'll all leave together, staggered however as it will be Sabrina and Savannah, followed by Alpha and his team close but not close enough to be detected, then I'll lead with Irons in tow into this alley."
> 
> ...


 
When the meeting was finally over, they grabbed their stuff and followed James out of the hotel and waited for him outside. They they then got into the van when it pulled up, and waited for everyone else.


----------



## Seph (Sep 28, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Once he deemed everyone ready, James looked to Alpha and Irons.
> 
> "Gather your guys plus those I assigned you and head to the factory. Alpha, be in a place where you can watch Sabrina enter. Irons, there's an alley near the back entrance. Park there and have guys stationed. We'll head in on my command. I know y'all brought cars so we'll all leave together, staggered however as it will be Sabrina and Savannah, followed by Alpha and his team close but not close enough to be detected, then I'll lead with Irons in tow into this alley."
> 
> ...


Seph didn’t sit around for too long before getting up and heading to the van. He was giddy with excitement and anxiety, but he still kept a straight face as he arrived at the van and got in.


----------



## Zenkiki (Sep 28, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Once he deemed everyone ready, James looked to Alpha and Irons.
> 
> "Gather your guys plus those I assigned you and head to the factory. Alpha, be in a place where you can watch Sabrina enter. Irons, there's an alley near the back entrance. Park there and have guys stationed. We'll head in on my command. I know y'all brought cars so we'll all leave together, staggered however as it will be Sabrina and Savannah, followed by Alpha and his team close but not close enough to be detected, then I'll lead with Irons in tow into this alley."
> 
> ...


Sabrina walked with Savannah down to the ground and then they drove off in a two person sports car. She drove down to the city industrial center and they arrived at the gate to the factory. Two wolves were guarding the front gate. They walked up to her and practically stood right over her as she remained there in the car calm. The larger wolf over Sabrina growls and points his finger to the inside of the gate. "Get in there you pussycats." Sabrina nods, while Savannah growls inside the muzzle. The two wolves laugh at her and mock her as they drove off into the complex. Sabrina got out and walked over to Savannah's side and helped her out. Hans and Vincent both walked out to meet them and quickly pat them down, looking for weapons, spending a bit more time on the chest and the nethers than normal. Sabrina growls at them as he touches her there and stepped towards the door. "Let's go. I have nothing on me." Hans nods and whistled for Vin to follow. They lead Sab through a few corridors with crates and fortifications making it look like a full bunker. They walked to the back rooms where there was a hidden staircase hidden under a trapdoor hidden by a rug, that looked like the floor and they continued down further and further, past more barricades and machine gun enplacements. Sabrina looks at this and gulps seeing what they would be fighting against down here. After 4 minutes of a fast paced walk and 3 stories down below the surface they walk into a room with Fang sitting there smiling with a chess board in the center of the table. He waves her to sit and Sabrina slowly sat down....


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Sep 29, 2019)

Peter tapped his foot excitedly. "Boy, this sure does sound exciting, doesn't it Zach?" He said.

Zach shrugged. "I guess, if you like shooting at people. I'm just glad I don't have to go around shooting folks, I'm a terrible shot." 

"At least now I can try out the toxins I've been creating over the past few days." Umbra sighed. "I was afraid they would all go stale just sitting in my suit case."

"Gosh, is _that _what's in that big old case you always carry around?" Peter asked. He knew that Zach carried all of his medical supplies in an equally big case, but he had thought maybe Umbra had just brought along clothes for the trip. 

Umbra nodded, smiling almost fondly. "Yes, all of my precious poisons are in that one case, rabbit. I am rather proud at having fit all of them in one space."

"It sure would be a shame if all those toxins ended up in a lake somewhere, completely gone wouldn't it?" Zach said, morbidly. 

"I don't even wanna imagine would all of that stuff could do to one Beast." Peter gulped. 

"Well I have no need to imagine it, for I shall see for myself today." Umbra left to go get his suitcase.


----------



## pandepix (Sep 29, 2019)

Reggie took a deep breath before standing up and following the others to the van. He was nervous and could already feel the adrenaline starting to kick in.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Oct 1, 2019)

Akako walked with adrenaline fueled confidences as she came to the van. Hopping imside she said, "Subete no meiyo no tame ni".


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Oct 2, 2019)

Once everyone was loaded up, James, Alpha, and Irons began the journey to the city, heading into the industrial district. Alpha broke formation and pulled near the front but far enough that he was not seen by the guards standing around. Once his crew was out, he grabbed his rifle from under his seat, a suppressed, bolt action, M1903. He had paid a pretty penny for his rifle and he was ready to use it. He proceeded to take out the guards from a good distance away, not raising any alarms. He and his men hid the bodies of the two guards watching the front before heading to the main entrance, spread out and watching everywhere. He motioned for Zach and Umbra to be up front, Zach being the medic and Umbra being the silent killer.

James and Irons pulled into the back alley, parking and climbing out. James pointed his finger up and spun it around, indicating for the Whitepaws to get in formation. He had his Tommy Gun on his back, his Mars Automatic pistol drawn with his trench knife in his other paw. Irons had a Model 10-A shotgun with slugs. He brought his five best men and left the other with his second-in-command, a silent war veteran named Cal. He was a rather short but extremely well built deer, missing half an antler from the war. Irons told him to wait and watch their back, only to come in when shots were fired. Cal nodded and dispersed the team, having them take cover from any searching eyes. Irons had a short dagger, nothing frilly, just a basic stabbing weapon. He and James combined broke down a wooden door that was locked after a few tries of shoulder tackling it. They stepped over the remains and motioned everyone in, beginning their trek to find the offices. James knew more then likely the offices would be hidden, either a movable wall or some trap door. Not only that, if MS was smart they'd know they had company. James silently began reciting Psalm 91, The Soldier's Psalm. He had learned it on the boat ride to France. He had survived one mass conflict by God's grace, and he planned to survive one more.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Oct 3, 2019)

Zach decided he'd try to stay out of the fray as much as possible. It didn't seem like he could just hunker down and set up shop in a corner somewhere, especially seeing how this place was crawling with bad guys all over. 

Umbra had carefully chosen a vial from his large case. He needed a poison that would immediately dispose of anyone in a different room, but one that wouldn't kill the people he was with. So he went with a classic: Oleander. The vial he had pulled out was slim and half way full, and at the bottom sat a bright pink Oleander flower. _This should do it..._He thought. 

Peter stayed close to the group, keeping an eye out for any signs of movement. One thing he really wanted to do while he was here was get his hands on that Bat who destroyed his home so many years ago.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Oct 3, 2019)

Akako crouched silently a few feet from Alpha. Her heavy but slow breathes sounded of like a machine in an effort to remain calm until orders were given.


----------



## Seph (Oct 3, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Once everyone was loaded up, James, Alpha, and Irons began the journey to the city, heading into the industrial district. Alpha broke formation and pulled near the front but far enough that he was not seen by the guards standing around. Once his crew was out, he grabbed his rifle from under his seat, a suppressed, bolt action, M1903. He had paid a pretty penny for his rifle and he was ready to use it. He proceeded to take out the guards from a good distance away, not raising any alarms. He and his men hid the bodies of the two guards watching the front before heading to the main entrance, spread out and watching everywhere. He motioned for Zach and Umbra to be up front, Zach being the medic and Umbra being the silent killer.
> 
> James and Irons pulled into the back alley, parking and climbing out. James pointed his finger up and spun it around, indicating for the Whitepaws to get in formation. He had his Tommy Gun on his back, his Mars Automatic pistol drawn with his trench knife in his other paw. Irons had a Model 10-A shotgun with slugs. He brought his five best men and left the other with his second-in-command, a silent war veteran named Cal. He was a rather short but extremely well built deer, missing half an antler from the war. Irons told him to wait and watch their back, only to come in when shots were fired. Cal nodded and dispersed the team, having them take cover from any searching eyes. Irons had a short dagger, nothing frilly, just a basic stabbing weapon. He and James combined broke down a wooden door that was locked after a few tries of shoulder tackling it. They stepped over the remains and motioned everyone in, beginning their trek to find the offices. James knew more then likely the offices would be hidden, either a movable wall or some trap door. Not only that, if MS was smart they'd know they had company. James silently began reciting Psalm 91, The Soldier's Psalm. He had learned it on the boat ride to France. He had survived one mass conflict by God's grace, and he planned to survive one more.


Seph had drawn the pistol on his right hip as they approached the factory. As James and Irons motioned for them to follow Seph took in a deep breath. He calmed his nerves and prepared himself for whatever cane next. He would need no reservations about violence, and be willing to kill anyone who stood in their way. As Seph entered this state of mind, it took him back to his fighting days, when excessive violence meant nothing to him. He exhaled again as they entered the building.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Oct 3, 2019)

(Last post for @JackJackal so he can take over)

They finally made it to their destination as everyone hopped out of their vehicle and started to go into their respective groups. Jack was loading his pistols when Jax came up to him. "Hey bro. Let me talk you for a minute." The younger brother looked at him. "Sure, bro. What's up?" The older brother stood in front of him and placed a paw on his shoulder. "Listen Jack. What we're about to do will be dangerous, and it's a big possibility that we will lose our lives." Jack frowned up at his brother. "Don't say that. We're the Jackal Brothers! We'll be fine." Jax narrowed his eyes at him, giving him a serious look. "Jack, I'm serious. We could get killed in the mission. But I want you to know that I am proud of you, and I love you." Jack lowered his eyes and gave a warm smiled. "Yeah. I love you too, bro."

"And promise me, that no matter what, you will not lose control of your emotions, and fight as hard as you can. And if things get tough, get the hell out. Alright?"

Jack nod to his brother and answered. "Alright. I promise."

The brothers shared a hug that lasted a moment and then slowly lets go of each other. Jax picked up his bag of weapons and nods to Jack. "Let's do this." And with that, they both left with James to start the mission. They followed James and Irons into the Factory, weapon ready and looking around cautiously.


----------



## pandepix (Oct 4, 2019)

Reggie apprehensively hopped out of the van, tied his medicine sack in a sling around his shoulder, and took up a spot behind James. He looked around at the warehouse and gulped. He started to second guess himself, but gripped his knife for reassurance.


----------



## Zenkiki (Oct 4, 2019)

As the men talked the two felines down to the office, Sabrina growls at a the few men then tried to touch either of them. After arriving at the room at then end of the hall, two men opened the doors to Fang's office. Sabrina was escorted inside where she sat down across form the ever grinning wolf. He looks at her and says half surprised, "I see you came..." He then sets the key to Savannah's muzzle on the desk. Sabrina reached for it, thinking that he was giving it to her since that was the deal. Fang snatched the key back off and tisks at her. "I wouldn't do that darling." Sab looks at him and tilts her head,

"Why not?"

He lazily turns he head to them and says, "You really are dumb. What did you think I would do when you got here? Give you the key and let you go? No my dear, I now own both of you. I tried to be nice and offer a surrender, but you tossed it out and now you will see all of your men killed because of your inability to see defeat." Sabrina growls at him and out from behind his desk, the large painted portrait with a 4 inch thick solid gold and engraved outline moved open and out came a massive silver furred gorilla. Sabrina snatched the key from Fang and grabbed Savannah's arm and turned to run. In her rush she missed hearing a monster approach her from behind and as she ran out from the desk, she ran into a second black-furred gorilla who then grabbed Sab by squeezing her triceps into her chest, her body squishing inwards a few inches and was tossed on top of the black furred gorilla, and the grey one walked out from behind Fang and grabbed Savannah, putting her on his back and the two walks back behind the portrait where they are carried down the long corridor.

The two are tossed down into a blank cell and left there to sit.

--------------------------------------------------------

The men stationed at the factory weren't expecting to be raided at this time and so the two that were around the gates were picked off between the two shooters. The sounds of the rifles soon set the base on alert and everyone inside started getting into position. By the time that they broke down the door, everyone was set in place.  Two squads of 6 took cover over the catwalks above where the teams would be walking by and readied the grenades so that they could toss them into the halls as soon as they saw movement.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Oct 4, 2019)

"...and so's I said 'ladies no need to fight you can both have me'", Morgan said loudly. Miguel rolled his eyes at the story his fennec fox friend had spoke of. "Aye itsa true story", the tiger turned around, "fine be that way, I may be a liar but I don't go around leavin friends to do my work while I gang with a Black Paw member". "You know you really should consid-", suddently the sound of gunshot rang through the air causing Morgan backward. Wasting no time Miguel ran to his battle station. "HEEEEEY! KID! WAIT FOR ME!", the small creature yelled out as he got to his feet.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Oct 4, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> The men stationed at the factory weren't expecting to be raided at this time and so the two that were around the gates were picked off between the two shooters. The sounds of the rifles soon set the base on alert and everyone inside started getting into position. By the time that they broke down the door, everyone was set in place.  Two squads of 6 took cover over the catwalks above where the teams would be walking by and readied the grenades so that they could toss them into the halls as soon as they saw movement.


James' trained ear could just barely make out the sound of gunshots.
_"Goddammit, he had to go loud? That's gonna make things hard."_
James holstered his pistol and knife and drew the Tommy Gun. He could hear movement ahead and above and he made a motion for everyone to stop. He took a few more steps and peeked his head around the corner, seeing one team of six armed with grenades as the other team had gone to where Alpha and his team came in. He cursed under his breath and took a breath, motioning for the jackals. Once Jack and Jax came up he spoke in a whisper.
"Jack, Jax, we have six bogeys on the catwalk. Jax, take five and six. Jack, take three and four. I have one and two. The faster we drop them the less likely they can throw a frag. If a frag comes near just chuck it back as hard as you can, got it?"

On Alpha's side, he heard movement above and ordered his men to cover. He counted six enemies and he looked back, motioning for Sash.
"Alrighty Russian, there's six of 'em fuckers on the catwalk. If we both peak them, we can get kills quickly. They have grenades, so when they toss 'em get them away. Can't afford anyone getting hurt from shrapnel."

Sash nodded, leveling her rifle. "Let us kill these pests."

Alpha put two more bullets in his M1903 and leaned against the wall. "On three. One, two..."


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Oct 4, 2019)

Saldana leaned against the wall, tired. Harvey didn't look at all winded from training again, what with how nonchalantly he walked with his hands in his pockets.

"When should I go look for that rabbit again?" Saldana asked him. 

Harvey tilted his head a bit, thinking. "Probably tonight if you're not too tired." He said. "Besides, the others won't want either of us around after missing that last fight. So we should make ourselves scarce unless-" He stopped.

Saldana watched him curiously as the Hare's ears twitched anxiously. It was then they heard gunfire. 

"Shit. Somethings happening. Change of plans, we're gonna have to make up for last time, and fight." Harvey told him. "And if my guess is right, that rabbit of yours should be here too." 

The two of them ran off into the fray of danger.


----------



## JackJackal (Oct 4, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James' trained ear could just barely make out the sound of gunshots.
> _"Goddammit, he had to go loud? That's gonna make things hard."_
> James holstered his pistol and knife and drew the Tommy Gun. He could hear movement ahead and above and he made a motion for everyone to stop. He took a few more steps and peeked his head around the corner, seeing one team of six armed with grenades as the other team had gone to where Alpha and his team came in. He cursed under his breath and took a breath, motioning for the jackals. Once Jack and Jax came up he spoke in a whisper.
> "Jack, Jax, we have six bogeys on the catwalk. Jax, take five and six. Jack, take three and four. I have one and two. The faster we drop them the less likely they can throw a frag. If a frag comes near just chuck it back as hard as you can, got it?"


Jack nodded pulling out a pistol "leave em to me"  jax on the other hand pulled out a Tommy gun as well "they wont know what hit them." They got in position and looked at James "on your mark James"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Oct 4, 2019)

JackJackal said:


> Jack nodded pulling out a pistol "leave em to me"  jax on the other hand pulled out a Tommy gun as well "they wont know what hit them." They got in position and looked at James "on your mark James"


James nodded and chambered the Tommy, taking a breath and closing his eyes for a moment. He held his fist up for a moment before opening his eyes and throwing his fist down.
"Now!"
He came around the corner and fired from the hip, spraying the first two on the left hand side.


----------



## JackJackal (Oct 4, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James nodded and chambered the Tommy, taking a breath and closing his eyes for a moment. He held his fist up for a moment before opening his eyes and throwing his fist down.
> "Now!"
> He came around the corner and fired from the hip, spraying the first two on the left hand side.


Jax followed suit taking out the far right hand goons while jack came down the middle killing one of the remaining 2 with a few body shots and the other with a lucky head shot


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Oct 8, 2019)

JackJackal said:


> Jax followed suit taking out the far right hand goons while jack came down the middle killing one of the remaining 2 with a few body shots and the other with a lucky head shot


James watched as they fell dead on the catwalk. However, one got a grenade off and threw it down, it landing at James' feet. His eyes widened and he yelled to Jack and crew.
"GET BACK!!"
He picked it up and threw it ahead of them, it exploding one second after he threw it. A piece of shrapnel came back and hit his paw, digging deep and it driving through his paw. Another nicked the side of his lower leg as it whizzed by. James grunted in surprise and pain as he held his paw, blood beginning to ooze from the wound.
"R-Reggie... come see what you can do about this... ah shit..."

On the other end of the factory, Alpha and Sash beginning to attempt to pick them off from the catwalk, automatic gunfire peppering them. They had picked three off when they heard the familiar sound of a grenade pins being pulled and the clank of them hitting the floor a few feet away.
"GRENADE, GET DOWN!!" Alpha yelled, hiding behind a crate.
One of the youngsters that was in Alpha's pride tried doing the same thing James did. He rushed out and picked up one of the grenades, kicking the other as it rolled a short ways. However he didn't let go in time and it exploded in his paw, blowing his paw clean off and burning his face, the shrapnel piercing through his skull and killing him instantly. A scream was heard from the young lion as the other grenade exploded, shrapnel zipping by.
After about half a minute Alpha and his lions finally killed them off. He quickly motioned for Zach as he ran to his fatally wounded lion. He hit a knee and shakily sighed, taking his other lifeless paw and looking to Zach.
"Is there anything we can do for him?"


----------



## pandepix (Oct 8, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James watched as they fell dead on the catwalk. However, one got a grenade off and threw it down, it landing at James' feet. His eyes widened and he yelled to Jack and crew.
> "GET BACK!!"
> He picked it up and threw it ahead of them, it exploding one second after he threw it. A piece of shrapnel came back and hit his paw, digging deep and it driving through his paw. Another nicked the side of his lower leg as it whizzed by. James grunted in surprise and pain as he held his paw, blood beginning to ooze from the wound.
> "R-Reggie... come see what you can do about this... ah shit..."
> ...



Reggie followed closely behind James, crouched and carefully checking around them, just in case anyone tried to ambush them from the back. He clutched his medicine sack closely to his side, and when the gunfire started, stayed back to let the others take care of the enemies on the catwalk. Reggie watched James throw the grenade back and gasped in awe. He ran up to help as soon as he heard James called for him. Reggie took James's paw in his hand and looked at it. "Well it didn't go straight through, but it's still pretty bad. That shrapnel's lodged in there pretty deep and I gotta get it out. This is gonna hurt. A lot." Reggie rummaged in his sack for a moment and pulled out some forceps, gauze, and alcohol. He gripped James's paws in one hand and used the forceps to carefully pull out the shrapnel with his other. As soon it was out, blood started pouring from the wound. Reggie's eyes got big and he almost started to panic, but remembered what Zach had taught him. _Stop the bleeding, clean the wound, and stitch it up. I can do this. _He used the gauze and applied pressure for what felt like hours till it finally stopped bleeding and poured on the alcohol to clean it. When it was finally clean, he took a good look at it. "I gotta stitch this up. It's too wide and deep to scab over on it's own." Reggie rummaged in his bag again for the needle and thread. His hands started to shake as he threaded the needle and he took a deep breath before he began sewing. He finally finished and crouched down to look at James's leg next. It wasn't nearly as bad, and had almost stopped bleeding on it's own. He used some more alcohol to clean it, and tightly wrapped a length of gauze around it. "That should be enough for that. Pretty ballsy move there, Cap. Talk about a close one," he chuckled nervously.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Oct 8, 2019)

pandepix said:


> Reggie followed closely behind James, crouched and carefully checking around them, just in case anyone tried to ambush them from the back. He clutched his medicine sack closely to his side, and when the gunfire started, stayed back to let the others take care of the enemies on the catwalk. Reggie watched James throw the grenade back and gasped in awe. He ran up to help as soon as he heard James called for him. Reggie took James's paw in his hand and looked at it. "Well it didn't go straight through, but it's still pretty bad. That shrapnel's lodged in there pretty deep and I gotta get it out. This is gonna hurt. A lot." Reggie rummaged in his sack for a moment and pulled out some forceps, gauze, and alcohol. He gripped James's paws in one hand and used the forceps to carefully pull out the shrapnel with his other. As soon it was out, blood started pouring from the wound. Reggie's eyes got big and he almost started to panic, but remembered what Zach had taught him. _Stop the bleeding, clean the wound, and stitch it up. I can do this. _He used the gauze and applied pressure for what felt like hours till it finally stopped bleeding and poured on the alcohol to clean it. When it was finally clean, he took a good look at it. "I gotta stitch this up. It's too wide and deep to scab over on it's own." Reggie rummaged in his bag again for the needle and thread. His hands started to shake as he threaded the needle and he took a deep breath before he began sewing. He finally finished and crouched down to look at James's leg next. It wasn't nearly as bad, and had almost stopped bleeding on it's own. He used some more alcohol to clean it, and tightly wrapped a length of gauze around it. "That should be enough for that. Pretty ballsy move there, Cap. Talk about a close one," he chuckled nervously.


James nodded and braced, putting his combat jacket in between his teeth and clenching down.  He squeezed his eyes closed and held down a scream of pain as the shrapnel was pulled free. He grunted and cursed as the blood began pouring out. He just kept his eyes shut as Reggie stitched him up and wrapped his paw. Once Reggie was finished he looked his paw over while Reggie looked at his leg. He moved his fingers and made a fist, it hurting to do so. He leveled his gun and attempted to pull the trigger, it paining him to do so. 
“Well... it hurts to pull the trigger, but I think I can push through. Thank you Reggie. If the would have exploded at our feet we’d all be dead, we would do that in the trenches if someone chucked a grenade. Just throw it back.” He brushed himself off and motioned for everyone to move ahead, keeping his Tommy at the ready.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Oct 9, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James watched as they fell dead on the catwalk. However, one got a grenade off and threw it down, it landing at James' feet. His eyes widened and he yelled to Jack and crew.
> "GET BACK!!"
> He picked it up and threw it ahead of them, it exploding one second after he threw it. A piece of shrapnel came back and hit his paw, digging deep and it driving through his paw. Another nicked the side of his lower leg as it whizzed by. James grunted in surprise and pain as he held his paw, blood beginning to ooze from the wound.
> "R-Reggie... come see what you can do about this... ah shit..."
> ...



Zach looked over the body of the young lion, and just grimly shook his head. "There ain't no fixing that, I'm afraid." He told James. "Any other place and I might've been able to help him out a little." 

"Doesn't it seem a little insane to have _grenades _as a weapon here? At this rate they'll bring the whole place down with them!" Peter exclaimed. 

"I believe it's time I acted already." Umbra said, holding the vial up. "Anymore grenades and we'll all be under rubble." He handed it over to Alpha. "Give this to someone with a good arm, and make sure they send it flying as far away as possible. It should be enough to incapacitate the ones with the grenades at least."


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Oct 9, 2019)

Akako held out her hand before having second thought, "My arms still retain full motor skill Mr Umbra".


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Oct 9, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> Akako held out her hand before having second thought, "My arms still retain full motor skill Mr Umbra".



"That's great and all, but I actually had something else in mind for you to do." Umbra told her. "This vial in my hand is only enough to knock out a few people in the next room, but I'm thinking we could save ourselves a whole lot of time and bullets by releasing something far more potent somewhere else." 

"Like in the vents or something?" Peter asked. "I'm not too sure about that..." 

Umbra shook his head. "Oh heavens, no. I wouldn't be so stupid as to put it in the vents. My poisons are too heavy for ventilation systems anyway. No, I was thinking some place much lower."


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Oct 9, 2019)

"You wouldn't happen to mean the sewer system would you?", she said.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Oct 9, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "You wouldn't happen to mean the sewer system would you?", she said.



"Uh...no. I meant the floor." He told her. "Poison gases are very odd in that they actually have weight to them that one cannot feel, but that you can see based on where it settles when you release it. Some gases are light, like Helium, and some are very heavy like nitrogen. The toxins I have in my case are a mixture of both. I don't really have time to explain it in depth, but in principle, if you throw one of these vials into a room, it shall settle on the floor. And if you throw it against a wall per say..."

"Then it'll just burst and scatter in the air before falling." Zach finished the thought. "That ought to solve the issue of no gas masks. You throw one in, and wait a couple seconds you could walk right through the room without dying yourself." 

"Exactly. All one as to do is make sure that the vial breaks against a wall, and not the floor." Umbra said. "Do you think you're up to the task, Ms. Akako?"


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Oct 9, 2019)

"What is the American term I'm looking for...ah yes, hell yeah", the kitsune spoke proudly.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Oct 9, 2019)

Umbra dug around his case for a few seconds before coming back up with a second vial. This one the same size as the first, except it held a white Lily petal. He handed it to Akako.

"Here. When you come across the next room with lots of men with guns and grenades, chuck this against one of the walls."


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Oct 9, 2019)

She nodded and held the vile in her hand, "Kōun o inorimasu". Akako then began running stopping every few minutes behind cover to make sure no one was in the way. Finally she reached the office section of the building and climbed in threw an open window.

"They may have us pinned but we have something they don't", a large jaguar said in front of a group of men inside the break room.

"Uh what's that?", asked a rat.

The man shook his head, "EXPLOSIVES you MORON!, as long as we have these they'd be lucky to keep their asses in tact let alone get anywhere close".

The kitsune slinked closer peering in from behind the door, "got to take them out". Exhaling Akako grasped the vile and stood up fully, "here goes". Without a moments hesatation she kicked the door open and tossed the glass container agains the wall closest to the jaguar shattering it.

"What in th-*cough*-augh wha-*cough* *cough*", one by one they fell as the room was consumed by a heavy mist.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Oct 10, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Zach looked over the body of the young lion, and just grimly shook his head. "There ain't no fixing that, I'm afraid." He told Alpha. "Any other place and I might've been able to help him out a little."
> 
> "Doesn't it seem a little insane to have _grenades _as a weapon here? At this rate they'll bring the whole place down with them!" Peter exclaimed.
> 
> "I believe it's time I acted already." Umbra said, holding the vial up. "Anymore grenades and we'll all be under rubble." He handed it over to Alpha. "Give this to someone with a good arm, and make sure they send it flying as far away as possible. It should be enough to incapacitate the ones with the grenades at least."


Alpha nodded and pocketed the vial, noting his words and remembering to use it next time they came under fire. He watched as Umbra and Akako interacted before seeing the kitsune take off ahead of them.


GrimnCoyote said:


> She nodded and held the vile in her hand, "Kōun o inorimasu". Akako then began running stopping every few minutes behind cover to make sure no one was in the way. Finally she reached the office section of the building and climbed in threw an open window.
> 
> "They may have us pinned but we have something they don't", a large jaguar said in front of a group of men inside the break room.
> 
> ...



"Hey, jap, wait!" he said, motioning for the crew to follow. "The hell is she going?!"
Once everyone caught up to Akako, they saw the devastation that Umbra's toxins caused, the members of MS23 bleeding from their eyes, mouths, and noses, choking on their own blood. They quickly executed the 6 members and put them out of their misery, Alpha grimacing before looking to his men and motioning to the dynamite.
"Cut the fuses on the dynamite. I don't want the fuckin' factory coming down on us." He rolled over a couple of the corpses that was covered in fresh blood, checking the faces. 
"No one important here. We need to push on, we should be getting close to something that leads to the offices. Fang's an asshat but he's smart, he wouldn't be above ground." He stood back up and began to lead the way out of the room, approaching a long hallway that was a dead end at the end.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Oct 11, 2019)

Peter began to follow the rest of the group before spotting the black figure of someone running past the hallway. It didn't seem as if anyone else in the group had noticed them pass by really quickly, and Peter couldn't shake the feeling that the Bat was somewhere in this building waiting for him. 

"I'm gonna go see what that was right quick." He told Zach, before running off completely. The fox stared dumbfounded as he seemingly ran off. Zach didn't even get a chance to tell him to wait before Peter was gone and around the corner. 

_Dammit,_ He thought. _I guess I should follow him, in case he gets hurt.
......................._

As far as Saldana was concerned the whole situation was a mess. There was apparently some kind of breach or invasion from a rival of theirs, but the only thing that mattered to him at the moment was someone telling him that the rivals did, in fact, include a white rabbit in their group. 

He ditched Harvey several turns ago and decided he'd go off and look for the rabbit himself. He hadn't had any luck looking for him, and running around the HQ while it was being broken into didn't exactly seem to work the way he thought it would. He stopped for a moment down a hallway that went on until it branched off into two separate hallways. There was a supply closet door to his right, and nothing else. He took a minute to catch his breath, and listened as he heard urgent footsteps heading his way. 

Turning around, he met the stone cold, angry eyes of the white rabbit he has been chasing after for all these years. He had a shotgun that was strapped to his back, but the rabbit didn't go for that when he ran at Saldana. 

Peter had learned from an old friend a long time ago that his gun would not do him well in the future when he met Saldana in a fight, and he took it to heart by learning how to use a knife. Peter lunged at Saldana with his blade, which gave Saldana just enough time to study it up close. 

It wasn't anything special or gratuitous. The blade wasn't serrated, there wasn't any special carving on it. It looked like a simple kitchen knife to him, one that he could've found in anyone's home. 

Saldana had stepped back a couple of feet out of reach of Peter's knife, slicing inches away from his face. Neither of them had said a word to each other in this very short instance, but they recognized immediately who the other was on sight. 

Peter went again, this time aiming lower, but Saldana grabbed his arm as he moved out of the way and practically flung the rabbit across the hall. It was a move Harvey had done on him ages ago during training. 

Peter was a little better than Saldana however. He didn't stumble when he recovered from being flung and instead went for a punch to the face. This caught Saldana off guard, but only slightly. He dodged it, but Peter persisted to the point where he had latched onto the fur lined hood of Saldana's jacket, dragging him into the supply closet. 
...........................

Zach rounded corner after corner and found that he couldn't find Peter anywhere. He sighed, getting continuously more and more worried as time passed on. He didn't want to leave the others alone without him there to help them.


----------



## Seph (Oct 14, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Alpha nodded and pocketed the vial, noting his words and remembering to use it next time they came under fire. He watched as Umbra and Akako interacted before seeing the kitsune take off ahead of them.
> 
> 
> "Hey, jap, wait!" he said, motioning for the crew to follow. "The hell is she going?!"
> ...


Seph had been keeping up the group, but everyone seemed to have a handle on things so he didn’t do any fighting himself. He kept an eye behind them, making sure they wouldn’t get flanked. Eventually they arrived at a room with some poisoned ms23 on the ground. Seph cringed at the sight of them. He hadn’t seen such a horrible way to die in his years. “That is, an unfortunate way to die.” Seph said, nodding as he watched them be killed. He holstered his pistol as he stood with the rest of James’s team.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Oct 14, 2019)

Locked in a closet with the one person you're trying to kill would've sounded like an easy assignment minutes ago to Saldana. However, Peter Niveus was proving to be quite the capable rabbit. 

His paw still entangled in Saldana's fur hood, Peter went again with the knife, this time much closer. Saldana, luckily, moved his head and dodged at the last second. Peters knife stuck in the closet door behind him. 

He grabbed a hold of the rabbits arm, twisting it tightly in order to make Peter drop the knife, but he wouldn't let his grip falter from the blades handle. 

Peter went in for a punch and managed to land one hit on Saldana, before the Bat became fed up with him. He lifted his leg, and planted his foot squarely in the middle of Peters stomach hard, pinning the rabbit in place, and knocking the breath out of him.

They were at an impasse. 

"I didn't think you'd be this hard to kill." Saldana admitted. _Aren't rabbits supposed to be nice and cuddly? 
_
"Not much to do where I'm from." Peter told him, glaring at Saldana's boot. "I haven't had a lot to do but train and rebuild my house since you burned it down, you unfeeling son of a bitch."

Saldana blinked, a bit surprised. "Wow. I don't think I've ever actually had someone call me 'unfeeling' before." He chuckled. 

"You think this is some kind of joke?" Peter asked him. "You think just because you have me pinned down, you can laugh? This won't be for long, Bat. I'm letting you have this moment."

Saldana shrugged. "You gotta laugh when you've seen the shit I have. And anyway, it's not like you're the only person whose in a place they don't want to be in." He said. "You really think I wanna be in a supply closet with some revenge crazed rabbit?" Saldana paused for a minute confused. "What do you mean by your 'letting me have this moment?'"

"I want to know why. Why my house, why my family?" Peter explained. 

"Simple. You owed money, we came and got it."

"There was no money!"

"And that's why I had to burn your house down." Saldana just shrugged again. "Look, it's not like I went and brought gasoline specifically because 'fuck your house in particular'." He groaned banging his head softly against the door. "If anything, burning your house down was one of my biggest mistakes ever. I probably should've just killed you to save myself the time."

"What the hell's that supposed to mean?" Peter asked him. 

Saldana looked at him, embarrassed almost. 

"I uh... wasn't _actually _supposed to burn your house down. I was supposed to kill you, but..." he sighed. "I chickened out. I didn't really like killing people back then. I still don't like doing it. So at the time I thought maybe I could just get away with hurting your family a different way."

Peter looked taken back. "Oh."

"The Mob doesn't like it when you don't kill people who are supposed to be killed." He said. "Who knew?"

"That still doesn't give you a free pass on burning my house down." Peter told him. 

Saldana nodded. "Yeah. I know."

He pressed down with his foot extremely hard just then, and Peter heard a crack somewhere. He was in excruciating pain. 

"What the hell?!" He exclaimed. 

Saldana twisted the doorknob of the closet door, pushed it open, and flung Peter out of the small closet and into the hallway.

"Lets make a deal, Niveus." Saldana told him. "An IOU of sorts. I get you for this little fiasco by breaking a rib, and you can get me when this is all said and done."

"Why later, you coward?" Peter asked from the ground. "You sound scared to me."

"No. It's just...I have things to do. And this business of ours isn't something a lot of others know about. So, we hold it off for now." He explained. "No tricks or anything. Deal?"

Peter thought about it for awhile. 

"Blackwell Bayou in two weeks time. You better be there." He said, finally.

Saldana nodded. "It's a deal then."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Oct 14, 2019)

Alpha had motioned for his men to begin moving down the hall when he looked back to see both Zach and Peter were missing. He swore a bit loudly and motioned for two of his men at the end of the line.
"Go find that fucking rabbit and the damn medic. Of course that Whitepaw motherfucker CoMmAnDeR jAmEs would give me people who go AWOL. Find them. *Quickly.*"
Two lions nodded and went back, searching the winding halls for the fox and rabbit. Alpha and the rest began to slowly advance, knowing there would be armed furs coming out any second.
The hall had crates scattered about, and it was about thirty feet from Alpha to the rug that led to the trapdoor. Doors of former offices were along the hall, where MS23 members were preparing to ambush, Where the rug was there was a second hallway leading in, the trapdoor being in the bow of the right angle of the halls. 
On cue, armed furs sprang from the offices, beginning to pepper Alpha and the remnant of his fireteam with fire. Alpha only had five people left, Seph, Umbra, and three of his men. They quickly took cover behind the crates, bullets spraying everywhere. Alpha dug into his jacket and pulled out the gas bomb, making out eight separate guns shooting, including two heavy machine guns, one on each side of the hallway. He took a breath and stood up, chucking the gas at one of the turrets. It shattered in his face, sending the gunner down choking on blood. As he did this however, he took two bullets, one in the right arm and the other in his side, passing clean through. He went back down behind the crate and cursed loudly, looking around for Zach.
*"WHERE'S THAT GODDAMN MEDIC?!?!"*
His men occasionally peeked out from their cover, trying to pick them off but unable to get clean shots.

Meanwhile, James and company had crossed under the catwalk where they were ambushed. James constantly flexed his hurt paw, trying to push through the pain. He was leading the team as they rounded a corner. James had that soldier instinct when danger was near. He knew something was off. He had put his Tommy on his back and drew his knife and pistol when he was ambushed by a MS23 member who had been waiting for them. James took brass knuckles to the nose as he stumbled back, his eyes watering up immediately. He could see a fist coming for his temple so he ducked, blindly slashing with his trench knife. He got a lucky slash across his stomach, sending his attacker reeling. He wiped his eyes and rushed, stabbing him through the chest and cutting his chest cavity open. The unfortunate attacker clutched his chest as he fell to his knees, James putting a .45 round through his head. He fell backwards and James spit on the body.
"Never a dull moment... Jesus."
He wiped his eyes again as they could now hear gunfire, lots of it. He began jogging down the hall towards the gunfire when the entrenched MS23 members in the second hallway of the right angle began defending, taking their post at their machine guns and spraying down anything moving. James dove for cover behind a crate as bullets whizzed overhead. He yelled to his crew as they took cover, "Take out those turrets! Once we get them we can manage!"


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Oct 15, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Alpha had motioned for his men to begin moving down the hall when he looked back to see both Zach and Peter were missing. He swore a bit loudly and motioned for two of his men at the end of the line.
> "Go find that fucking rabbit and the damn medic. Of course that Whitepaw motherfucker CoMmAnDeR jAmEs would give me people who go AWOL. Find them. *Quickly.*"
> Two lions nodded and went back, searching the winding halls for the fox and rabbit. Alpha and the rest began to slowly advance, knowing there would be armed furs coming out any second.
> The hall had crates scattered about, and it was about thirty feet from Alpha to the rug that led to the trapdoor. Doors of former offices were along the hall, where MS23 members were preparing to ambush, Where the rug was there was a second hallway leading in, the trapdoor being in the bow of the right angle of the halls.
> ...



As Zach rounded another corner, he found Peter walking alone his hand against the wall as he clutched at his side. 

"Dammit Peter, what the hell happened?" He asked, rushing up to the rabbit. 

"Well...the good news is I found out who that mysterious character who rushed on by was. The bad news is, I think I lost the fight." He explained, smirking. 

Zach shook his head, exasperated. "This ain't no time to be joking around, Soldier boy and his buddy are gonna claw my head off for leaving them like that!" He hoisted Peter on his back. "We don't have any time to move, I'll just have to fix you up when we get to where the shootings at." 

"Don't you have any questions or anything about where I went?" 

"Cotton, I do, but we're kinda runnin' on crunch time here. I didn't join the Mob because I thought I'd have time for it!" 

They made their way back to the fight. 
................

Saldana could here the distant firing of machine guns and...were_ those grenades?
_
"Those idiots are gonna bring the whole damn building down at this rate." He heard Harvey's voice, and turned to see the Hare walking up to him. 

"Where did you go?" Saldana asked him.

"Just to see who came to visit. It's a bunch of Army Bros, and their friends. Oh yeah, and the Mob, but what else is new?" He shrugged. "You kill that rabbit yet?" 

"No, but I found him. I broke one of his ribs then sent him on his way." 

Harvey studied him for a second, suspicious. 

"You didn't decide not to kill him at the last second, did you?"

Saldana shook his head. "No, we have an agreement. I get him back now for doing this shit with this friends, and he can try and get me back in two weeks." He scratched his head sheepishly. "Though to be honest, he is pretty hard to kill."

"Any Beast can have claws if they try hard enough, remember?" 

"Yeah, I remember."

Harvey sighed, tired. "Well in any case, we don't really have time to stand around and chat. Fang probably wants us where the fighting is. Lets try and thin the herd a little, if we can."


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Oct 15, 2019)

"Pretty easy killin these sons of bitches", a warthog cockily said while shooting a wounded MS23 member.

"Hehe sure are", the wombat to his left laughs as he guns down a man running away.

Suddenly a can drops from atop four large crates. "Hahaha come on out little guy we know your there", no response comes from the crates. Nudging his comrade the warthog says, "go check it out".

Analysing the crates the wombat stepped around the back then walked to the front again. "Nothin, must've ran away when we weren't lookin", suddently a pair of hand grab him by the head and yank him backwards.

The figure slams it's foot on the wombats back leg and held his head by his ears. With one move it slammed its knife into the back of the soldiers neck.

Before he could even scream his head was forcibly slammed agaonst the cold hard ground. "WHAT THE HELL!!!", the second man yelled rushing to his friends aid, "DARRYL! DARRYL!". A kick made him fall onto his back.

His friends corpse was then thrown onto him and the figure jumped onto the dead bodies back. "HELP! HEL-mmhmhmh", it held its hand on his face silencing him. Grabbing a fallen gun it positioned the weapon into the corpse and pulled the trigger. Multiple rounds penetrated the wombat and acted as a silencer as the bullents drove themselves into the warthogs heart.

Only one man left from behind there, now in light the figure was revealed to be Miguel. He carefully stayed in the shadows as he darted to a nearby fire fight. Bloodsoaked but unharmed the tiger ran into Saladana and Harvey.

_______________

Akako tried her best to hold back her disgust in her actions with confidence. _They were bad Akako they desirved to die, _looking away from the carnage and followed Alpha and his men down the hall.


----------



## Seph (Oct 15, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Alpha had motioned for his men to begin moving down the hall when he looked back to see both Zach and Peter were missing. He swore a bit loudly and motioned for two of his men at the end of the line.
> "Go find that fucking rabbit and the damn medic. Of course that Whitepaw motherfucker CoMmAnDeR jAmEs would give me people who go AWOL. Find them. *Quickly.*"
> Two lions nodded and went back, searching the winding halls for the fox and rabbit. Alpha and the rest began to slowly advance, knowing there would be armed furs coming out any second.
> The hall had crates scattered about, and it was about thirty feet from Alpha to the rug that led to the trapdoor. Doors of former offices were along the hall, where MS23 members were preparing to ambush, Where the rug was there was a second hallway leading in, the trapdoor being in the bow of the right angle of the halls.
> ...


Seph took cover behind a crate when a bullet pierced the crate right next to his head. “Fuck this, I’ll find a way around.” He said before slowly moving away. As he slowly crawled away, a bulletin went through the crate again and hit him in the calf. Seph kept moving and tried to ignore it, his adrenaline keeping away most of the pain. Eventually Seph reached the previous room. He saw no other way around and realized that he had wasted his time. Seph sighed as he was about to head back but a bullet pierced through his shoulder. Seph dove behind a desk before hearing a chuckle from in front of him. Seph peeked up how head and saw a bloodhound standing in the doorway, that they came in from, his rifle pointed directly at Seph. The bloodhound slowly backed out of the room, still chuckling. 
“I’ll be back for you mate.” The bloodhound said in an Australian accent. Seph heard him leave the room and relaxed behind the desk. He drew his pistol and had no plans of putting it away anytime soon.
“The hell was that?” He asked himself before struggling to his feet. He kept an eye behind him as he returned to Alpha. “Couldn’t find shit.” Seph said, “We’ll have to fight them here.”


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Oct 15, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "Pretty easy killin these sons of bitches", a warthog cockily said while shooting a wounded MS23 member.
> 
> "Hehe sure are", the wombat to his left laughs as he guns down a man running away.
> 
> ...



As Harvey and Saldana made their way to where the main fight was, they ran into Miguel. 

Saldana raised a hand in greeting. "Oh hey, it's you." he said. "Killed any bad guys lately?"


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Oct 15, 2019)

Miguel smiled and jokingly shrugged at the question. He then planted his foot on the ground and knealed while circling the foot with his figure. Then he closed his fist and acted like tossed a grenade before making a gasping noises like he was suffocating.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Oct 15, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> Miguel smiled and jokingly shrugged at the question. He then planted his foot on the ground and knealed while circling the foot with his figure. Then he closed his fist and acted like tossed a grenade before making a gasping noises like he was suffocating.



Saldana chuckled. "Neat."

"You understand this mime?" Harvey asked him.

""I don't know, that seemed pretty straight forward to me." Saldana told him. "Anyway, we should probably just head to the fight now. We're all pretty late, more than we usually are."
......................

Zach made it back to the long hallway where the gang had seemingly taken the rest of the fight. There were a lot of bodies. 

"Jesus. Okay, let's see how we're doing this..." He muttered under his breath. The place was swamped with big angry men with guns and one somber looking Umbra by the blown in doorway. "What's it like in there, Mutt?" Zach called to him.

"An absolute tragedy. There's no way for me to successfully use the rest of the toxins I have brought with me." He answered, sad. 

Zach scoffed at him. "Right. I meant how's the fighting going in there? Bullets don't have names on 'em, you know."

Umbra shook his head. "I don't know if we're winning or losing to be honest. I've lost track of everyone from my place at the door. There's just been explosions and machine gun fire for a while now."  

"What are you trying to do, Zach?" Peter asked him. 

"I want to find a place that's _not _being blown to bits. But this place is a maze of bodies right about now."


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Oct 15, 2019)

Miguel nodded in agreement and got back up to his feet to follow the pair. As they ran to the action the tiger nudged Saladana and raised an eyebrow while making bunny ears with hus fingures.

_________________

"Grrrr uzai", Akako growled as a storm of fire rained down apon them forcing the girl behind cover. _Really wish Mr Umbra had some more gas, _she blindly shot her gun without looking over the barrels her back was to, _these pests can go kuso kurae. _It was apparent Akako was acting uncharacteristically angery as she gritted her teeth and curse Japanese swears.

_________

A zebra sprinted forward gun ready before an explosion turned him into a pile of leaky meat. "Dumb cunt", Rema said as he slammed a flask of whiskey. "I can't wait till those bloaks see my other work", the bat sat confidently propped up against a large bundle of cables shooting every now an again.


----------



## Seph (Oct 15, 2019)

Augustus stood in the doorway, keeping his rifle at the desk that the pit bull was hiding behind. After a few seconds of standing there he decided that engaging in a close quarters fight would be no good. He backed out of the room, keeping up his chuckle to unnerve the enemy. He had been following them for a while now, watching them carve a path through the defenses. Augustus knew that he had to be careful, wait until one of them left the group. He wouldn’t kill the stray one though, rather let them return to the group and tell the rest that he was behind them. Then he strikes from another angle. It was Augustus’s favorite hunting technique. He decided to regroup with Hans underground. Augustus had the whole factory mapped out in his head, he knew all the routes. After a couple turns and bit of traveling through the vents, he came out near Hans. He tipped his imaginary hat to Hans as he walked up.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Oct 15, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> Miguel nodded in agreement and got back up to his feet to follow the pair. As they ran to the action the tiger nudged Saladana and raised an eyebrow while making bunny ears with hus fingures.
> 
> _________________
> 
> ...




Saldana shook his head. "No I didn't get the rabbit. But I did find him." He said. They walked for some time, before finally reaching the fight, only to find three unsuspecting Blackpaws. 

A fox, a rabbit, and a very surprised, but amused, looking wolf. 

"Hey, Sal, I found that rabbit for you." Harvey joked, raising his hands in a fighting position. He fought with brass knuckles that had been changed to have spikes on the end instead of a curved, bumpy surface.

Zach looked about ready to turn in for the day, as this situation was only getting worse. _No doubt, one of these assholes are the mysterious figure that broke Peter's rib, _he thought to himself. 

"You already know my deal with the rabbit. Let's try and take down the big looking wolf over there." Saldana pointed to Umbra. He shivered a bit. _That guy gives me the creeps for some reason...is he smiling?
_
Harvey decided he didn't want to waste time or words, and leapt into action, swinging at Umbra. Though he was a Hare, he was by no means short. Umbra backed up a long ways, continually dodging Harvey's Faux claws. He felt them tear throw the bottom half of his nice, dark suit jacket, and it was then that he realized he was in a bit of a mess. 

Umbra, as hard as this may be to believe, did not like fighting people. At least, not in this way. Things were far to even for his tastes. 

"Perhaps we can finish this some other time, I'm really not in the mood." Umbra told him.

"I don't think so-" 

Before Harvey could finish speaking, he was hit violently in the back of his head with Zach large, medicine suitcase. It was hard enough to knock the Hare over completely, and onto his face. Grabbing a hold of Umbra's sleeve, Zach began to run away from Harvey and Saldana. 

"Come on, Mutt lets get the hell out of here!" As he was running, he heard Saldana shout from behind. 

"Hey, wait!" The Bat was gaining fast and had his hand stretched out ready to grab Zach, but Peter was there to give him a kick in the face, hard enough to knock him backwards. 

Saldana rubbed his head, gently. "That doesn't count, by the way!" Peter yelled at him. He sighed, knowing exactly what he meant. 

They were gone, just as Saldana began to regain his footing.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Oct 15, 2019)

Seph said:


> Augustus stood in the doorway, keeping his rifle at the desk that the pit bull was hiding behind. After a few seconds of standing there, he decided that engaging in a close-quarters fight would be no good. He backed out of the room, keeping up his chuckle to unnerve the enemy. He had been following them for a while now, watching them carve a path through the defenses. Augustus knew that he had to be careful, wait until one of them left the group. He wouldn’t kill the stray one though, rather let them return to the group and tell the rest that he was behind them. Then he strikes from another angle. It was Augustus’s favorite hunting technique. He decided to regroup with Hans underground. Augustus had the whole factory mapped out in his head, he knew all the routes. After a couple turns and a bit of traveling through the vents, he came out near Hans. He tipped his imaginary hat to Hans as he walked up.


Hans had been standing with his trench gun under the heavy trapdoor that was covered by a carpet above. He was listening to the gunfire and screams, a small sadistic smile on his face. He knew James was up there but he had been ordered to stand guard at the trapdoor. He stood silently when Augustus came up to him. He nodded and gave him a nod.
"_Herr_ Augustus. What is the status up there? Are we slowly falling back as the plan called, or are those _schweinehunds _that are always late jacking around up there? We are about ready to begin the retreat."
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Meanwhile, James and company were still pinned down, heavy machine gun fire shredding the air. Sash was ducked down, having her rifle in her arms. He heard James yell for someone to take out the guns and she took a quick breath, waiting for a break in the fire. When she heard the window open she quickly stood up, aiming with accuracy and popping one of the two machine gunners right in between the eyes. She ducked back down and yelled out to James, "Got one Commander!"


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Oct 15, 2019)

Confused the mute tiger scratched his head and pondered how an elite member of a powereful group along with a person who's trained most his life in combat were taken down by a non-combatant wolf, a small bunny, and a fox with a briefcase.

________

"Carnage is so boring when unappreciated", Rema spoke to himself as a man was de-legged by a spring loaded razor wire trap. "But no, not one person in the group takes the time to appreciate me", he chugged his flask, "I'm just as valuable as the rest of those bloody bloaks yet I'm the one constantly ignored or given stupid jobs".


----------



## Seph (Oct 15, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Hans had been standing with his trench gun under the heavy trapdoor that was covered by a carpet above. He was listening to the gunfire and screams, a small sadistic smile on his face. He knew James was up there but he had been ordered to stand guard at the trapdoor. He stood silently when Augustus came up to him. He nodded and gave him a nod.
> "_Herr_ Augustus. What is the status up there? Are we slowly falling back as the plan called, or are those _schweinehunds _that are always late jacking around up there? We are about ready to begin the retreat."
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Meanwhile, James and company were still pinned down, heavy machine gun fire shredding the air. Sash was ducked down, having her rifle in her arms. He heard James yell for someone to take out the guns and she took a quick breath, waiting for a break in the fire. When she heard the window open she quickly stood up, aiming with accuracy and popping one of the two machine gunners right in between the eyes. She ducked back down and yelled out to James, "Got one Commander!"


“They’re taking their sweet ass time mate, but they’ll follow the plan.” Augustus responded. “Enemy doesn’t have a clue, they don’t seem to have much brainpower between them if you ask me.” Augustus said chuckling. “Now we wait.”


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Oct 16, 2019)

Seph said:


> “They’re taking their sweet ass time mate, but they’ll follow the plan.” Augustus responded. “Enemy doesn’t have a clue, they don’t seem to have much brainpower between them if you ask me.” Augustus said chuckling. “Now we wait.”


"These stupid Americans better get down here, especially that annoying bat who is too weak to kill anyone. Both of those bats grind my nerves, the Carribean one and the British one. I have order from Fang to lure the Whitepaws into the downstairs as a trap. They had better hurry and get their tails down here." The German irritatedly listened to the firefight, waiting for the Blackpaws to begin the retreat. The multiple machine guns stood ready, as there were more crates that could be used as cover but four machine gun nests in between the trapdoor and the next turn in the hallway.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Oct 16, 2019)

"Shit out of traps", the bat grumble getting to his feet, "this is what happens when I don't get supplied enough bloody resources". "Fang, Hanz, and the rest of the jolly group of degenerates can suck my bellend buncha twats". "Best get moving before those wankers catch me", Rema casually strolled down the hallway sipping from hus flask. Soon he reached the trap door the rest of the Black Paw were at. "Lovely aye for it ain't it young ladies", he said happily to Hanz and Augustus, "the sun is shining, the birds chirping, and hundreds of automatic rifles blaze off".


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Oct 16, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "Shit out of traps", the bat grumble getting to his feet, "this is what happens when I don't get supplied enough bloody resources". "Fang, Hanz, and the rest of the jolly group of degenerates can suck my bellend buncha twats". "Best get moving before those wankers catch me", Rema casually strolled down the hallway sipping from hus flask. Soon he reached the trap door the rest of the Black Paw were at. "Lovely aye for it ain't it young ladies", he said happily to Hanz and Augustus, "the sun is shining, the birds chirping, and hundreds of automatic rifles blaze off".


Hans backhanded the smartass bat across the face and snarled. "Will you shut up? I am in no need of your british smart talk. I need the other bat, the bunny, and that silent killer tiger. I believe Vincent is with Fang, the filthy rat." Hans looked down the hall and waited for the other members to show up before announcing the retreat.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Oct 16, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Hans backhanded the smartass bat across the face and snarled. "Will you shut up? I am in no need of your british smart talk. I need the other bat, the bunny, and that silent killer tiger. I believe Vincent is with Fang, the filthy rat." Hans looked down the hall and waited for the other members to show up before announcing the retreat.



Saldana had given up on trying to find Peter and his friends. 

"We should probably just try and find that German guy. Can't remember his name, but he's real angry and kind of a jerk." Saldana said. 

"I think I know where he is. Probably hiding somewhere in HQ." Harvey recovered from being on the floor for so long. "Though lets be honest...he's not gonna be happy when he sees us."

Saldana sighed. "Okay, but where should we start looking?"

"I think there's a bunch of crawlspace and basements in this joint, but they're hidden. Oh remember one a few ways up ahead. Lets try that one." 

"Okay." He nodded. "Come on, Miguel, we're in enough trouble as it is." 

@GrimnCoyote


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Oct 17, 2019)

Nodding Miguel joined the two as they traversed to the Black Paw.

_________

"Wow, nice hit", Rena said rubbing his face, "maybe next time you can crack me over the head so I can have brain damage so I can forget how stupid this whole situation is".


----------



## Zenkiki (Oct 17, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> As the men talked the two felines down to the office, Sabrina growls at a the few men then tried to touch either of them. After arriving at the room at then end of the hall, two men opened the doors to Fang's office. Sabrina was escorted inside where she sat down across form the ever grinning wolf. He looks at her and says half surprised, "I see you came..." He then sets the key to Savannah's muzzle on the desk. Sabrina reached for it, thinking that he was giving it to her since that was the deal. Fang snatched the key back off and tisks at her. "I wouldn't do that darling." Sab looks at him and tilts her head,
> 
> "Why not?"
> 
> ...


Fang sat back in his chair waiting for Hans to run back to him.The rest of the men were waiting in the bunker labyrinth that protected all the family inside. They armed themselves ready to fire, should they resist, waiting for the order to open fire. Fang sent a morse code out to the office up top and out of the building to a local post office, where a member of the MS was waiting and then took leave off of work to go deliver the news to his target, driving out to the outskirts of the factory and walking into the bar across the street to a feathered lion, "I believe this is for you." He then hands him the paper with the message on it. (@HopeTLioness)


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Oct 17, 2019)

Harvey had eventually found the one hiding space that the rest of the team was in. He and Saldana managed to enter through a separate hatch. 

"Hey we're here now." Harvey announced.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Oct 17, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Harvey had eventually found the one hiding space that the rest of the team was in. He and Saldana managed to enter through a separate hatch.
> 
> "Hey we're here now." Harvey announced.


Hans nodded as he saw the elites made it. He bolted down to Fang's office through the labyrinth of halls and opened the door, looking in and nodding.
"_Herr _Fang, all hands are present down here. We are ready to lure these disgusting Whitepaws to their doom. May I sound the retreat to the grunts up above?"


----------



## Zenkiki (Oct 17, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Hans nodded as he saw the elites made it. He bolted down to Fang's office through the labyrinth of halls and opened the door, looking in and nodding.
> "_Herr _Fang, all hands are present down here. We are ready to lure these disgusting Whitepaws to their doom. May I sound the retreat to the grunts up above?"


Fang looks up at his captain and shakes his head. "Keep them there, if they die, they die. The men know the drill, so if they shoot the wrong guy, it's their death they are signing. I have a feline to tame, so if you'll excuse me..." he stood up and then went into the hallway hidden behind the bookcase in his office and walks down to the cells and smiles at Sabrina and Savannah. "Well...Well...Well..." He grins and says, "Your family is almost done for, and it is all your fault. All you have to do to save everyone is to give up. You surrender and admit defeat, and your family might be able to go home. I'll even let you hear Savannah's choice" He smirks out as he tosses in the muzzle key, which Sabrina took it and unlocked Savannah, letting her free. 
She stood up and yells at her. "You cant do this Sabrina! He is lying!"
Sabrina kept thinking and said, "I know." Eventually she stood up and says, "How can I trust you will keep your word, when you lied about her?" He looks at her dead in the eye, "Because I want you out of my territory and your property." 
Sabrina shakes her head, "No." 
He shrugs "Fine." and then left her alone there


----------



## HopeTLioness (Oct 17, 2019)

Vincent stood next to Fang, looking at his pocket watch at the time. When Hans came in to report, he made a devilish smirk. "Ahhh, right on schedule." He then watch as Fang goes to harass Sabrina, and looks to Hans. "Soon, the Whitepaws will be no more. To victory!"


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


At a bar, sitting at a table, surrounded by silver-back gorillas, Stefano is leaned back in his seat, smoking his Cuban cigar and drinking his liquor. He sees the messenger came and delivered the letter to him. One of the gorillas took it and presented it to the Don as he reads it. He takes a huge puffs, blows the smoke through his nose before he made his command in Sicilian.


"_Start phase one_."


Two of the gorillas bowed to him and left the bar. They got into a 1922 Washington Delux car and drove off to head to a different location. Stefano slowly gets up and starts heading out of the door with the rest of the gorillas following on the side and behind him. The Don got into his 1924 Cole Sedan car, with two gorillas sitting up front in the driver’s seat, as the rest got into their 1922 Washington Delux cars. The Don’s car pulled out as the others followed, heading to the factory.


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Back at Whitepaw HQ, everyone was busy with work and making sure to be on standby for the Whitepaw crew. Mia just finished her training as was in the cafeteria eating her meal. Unbeknownst to everyone inside, eighteen, black W.D.’s and parked just outside of the building. All filled with predator mammals (gorillas, lions, bears, wolverines, tigers, etc.) with tommy guns and other weapons of mass destruction. In an instant, they stormed the building and lit up the building. All you hear are screams, bullets hitting the ground (or their targets), and blood splatters.  Mia’s ears perked up when she heard the chaos. She immediately ran into the kitchen and took cover. She opened a bottom cabinet and crawled into the cramped space. She pulled out a pocket knife just in case they found her and need to fend for her life. She soon hear footsteps, followed by men shouting in Sicilian. Suddenly, she hears something being poured on something and the footsteps left the room. Immediately, her nose caught the whiff of gasoline. She quickly got out of her hiding place and ran out of the back just before the whole building exploded and set ablaze. She was caught from the impact as she was blown forward and fell, hitting her head on the ground and knocked unconscious. On the front of the building, the Malone Mafia watch as the building burn, proud of their work. The got back into their vehicles and drive off, heading to the Factory to start the second phase. The Whitepaw HQ was burned to the ground, and fortunately, Mia was the only lone survivor from the attack.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Back at the factory, Stefano and his men made it to a secret entrance and walked into the office where Hans and Vincent were waiting. The brown “mouse” looked to the Sicilian Don and bowed to him. “Don Malone. Don Fang is with the Donness of the Whitepaw. I shall escort you to him myself.” Vincent lead Stefano, along with two of the gorillas, down to where Fang kept Sabrina captive. At first, Sabrina sees a silhouette of a feathered-lion, thinking it’s Gabriello. Unfortunately, when he emerged from the dark, she can clearly see that it’s not one of her commanders, but his terrifying father. Stefano blows out smoke and noticed Fang wasn't around, but saw the two caged felines. He then approach the cell gates and looked down at Sabrina and Savannah. He towers them as he stares at them with icy, mint green eyes while smoking his cigar. He blew smoke in their face before speaking in a low and smooth Sicilian accent.  “So you are the infamous, Sabrina Whitepaw. ‘The White Queen’” He chuckled a bit. “All I see is a kitten trying to fit in her papa’s shoes, and clearly it doesn’t fit. You made a grave mistake messing with MS’s operations. Not only you mess with his money, you mess with mine. And for that, you should be severely punished. However, I think Fang and I know a much better punishment for you and your…”family””.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Oct 17, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Fang looks up at his captain and shakes his head. "Keep them there, if they die, they die. The men know the drill, so if they shoot the wrong guy, it's their death they are signing. I have a feline to tame, so if you'll excuse me."


Hans nodded and went back to the group, shaking his head.
"_Herr_ Fang has told us to wait. If the guns go silent, get in position to force a surrender. When they see they have no hope, they will surrender or die."
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Up above, James had gradually picked MS23 members off, there only being one machine gunner on his side of the trapdoor. On Alpha's side, the MS grunts kept fighting, Alpha's handicapped squad overcoming a manpower deficit advanced, killing the grunts and the last machine gunner from behind. James slowly stood up and nodded to Alpha.
"Thank you... who many casualties do you have?"

"One... although that fucking medic, the poison wolf, and the weird white rabbit bailed on us. I have no idea where they went."

James cursed to himself and shook his head. "Goddamn Zach. Just typical." James looked over his group and saw everyone was present. He slowly made his way to the trapdoor that looked like wood. He opened it from the top and looked down, not seeing anything down below. He laid the door open and jumped down inside, only to be met by the entire Blackpaw squad and five turrets trained on him. His eyes went wide as Hans drew a pistol and aimed at him point-blank.

"Drop your weapon, Jackson. You cannot win this fight. You are done for."

James slowly laid his Tommy gun down and pulled his pistol out of the holster. He was going to set the knife down when he screamed to everyone above.
"IT'S A TRAP! IT'S A TR-"

Hans put a bullet through his right knee, James screaming in pain and throwing the knife down. He fell onto his butt and held his knee, blood pouring out and his entire leg in pain. He scooted up against the wall behind him as Hans came close at a menacingly slow pace. He looked up as he gritted his teeth, the German Shephard a silhouette against the ceiling light. The last thing James saw was a big fist whistling down onto him, connecting in the temple and knocking him unconscious, slowly bleeding out.


----------



## Seph (Oct 18, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Hans nodded and went back to the group, shaking his head.
> "_Herr_ Fang has told us to wait. If the guns go silent, get in position to force a surrender. When they see they have no hope, they will surrender or die."
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Up above, James had gradually picked MS23 members off, there only being one machine gunner on his side of the trapdoor. On Alpha's side, the MS grunts kept fighting, Alpha's handicapped squad overcoming a manpower deficit advanced, killing the grunts and the last machine gunner from behind. James slowly stood up and nodded to Alpha.
> ...


Up top, they heard James screaming, but the panic in his voice made it hard to understand, but the gunshot didn’t. Seph didn’t know what was going down in there, but he knew that James was in trouble. He dropped down and was greeted by a whole lot of guns pointed at him. 
“Ah shit.” Seph said, still holding his gun.
“Put it down, an unknown voice said from the end. Seph looked at the gun, in consideration. He was about to when he looked to James.
“No, see, I’ve wasted too much of my life trying to be a tough guy.” Seph said nodding. “So..” he took a long pause. “Might as well die like one.” He said as he turned to shoot at whoever he could see. But before he could do anything, a sniper shot went through his neck. Seph found himself unable to breathe and he couldn’t muster the strength to pull the trigger. He fell to one knee, now holding his rapidly bleeding neck. Seph couldn’t stay up for though and in a few seconds fell to his back. He started to remember all the good times he had with this gang. And his situation right now reminded him of that night on the boat, where it was just him and James. Seph let out a smile as he finally drifted off, a pool of blood now surrounding his head.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Oct 18, 2019)

As the Whitepaws finding themselves in a trap, outside of the factory the eighteen cars from before approached the building and drove around back. They soon found Irons men and Cal waiting outside and immediately starts firing from their cars and running some of them over when they got close. Some of the cars stopped from behind as they hopped out and let the bullets fly.

(@Captain TrashPanda )


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Oct 18, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> As the Whitepaws finding themselves in a trap, outside of the factory the eighteen cars from before approached the building and drove around back. They soon found Irons men and Cal waiting outside and immediately starts firing from their cars and running some of them over when they got close. Some of the cars stopped from behind as they hopped out and let the bullets fly.
> 
> (@Captain TrashPanda )


Cal and his men heard cars approaching, the gunfire beginning to spray. They saw the caravan rushing towards them, and of Irons' five men under Cal three were made roadkill. Cal and his two men left saw they were sandwiched and didn't know what to do. They did the only thing they could do; fight the oncoming onslaught the best they could. After a moment Cal was the only fur left standing, the guns gunning down his men. He looked around as the Sicilians approached him. He set his rifle on the ground and slowly put his hands up, backing up against a wall as he was surrounded. He said nothing, being his quiet self as he always was.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Oct 18, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Cal and his men heard cars approaching, the gunfire beginning to spray. They saw the caravan rushing towards them, and of Irons' five men under Cal three were made roadkill. Cal and his two men left saw they were sandwiched and didn't know what to do. They did the only thing they could do; fight the oncoming onslaught the best they could. After a moment Cal was the only fur left standing, the guns gunning down his men. He looked around as the Sicilians approached him. He set his rifle on the ground and slowly put his hands up, backing up against a wall as he was surrounded. He said nothing, being his quiet self as he always was.



The Sicilians has got out of their vehicles and surrounded the lone deer. One of the predators leading the charge, a black bear, pointed his pistol at him. He waved his gun at Cal, making a cross and saying the Lord's Prayer in his native tongue. Once he's finished, he slipped the gun in his jacket while turning and walking away. Soon, all you heard were rains of bullets on one target.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Oct 18, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> The Sicilians has got out of their vehicles and surrounded the lone deer. One of the predators leading the charge, a black bear, pointed his pistol at him. He waved his gun at Cal, making a cross and saying the Lord's Prayer in his native tongue. Once he's finished, he slipped the gun in his jacket while turning and walking away. Soon, all you heard were rains of bullets on one target.


Cal could only close his eyes and speak his first words since the Treaty of Versailles as he was surrounded.
"Lord, take me home. My time is done."
As his chest was shredded, he didn't make a peep, his face contorting in pain as he slumped down the wall. He finally came down to the ground and fell down onto his face, a pool of blood forming around his chest as he died and met his maker.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Oct 18, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Cal could only close his eyes and speak his first words since the Treaty of Versailles as he was surrounded.
> "Lord, take me home. My time is done."
> As his chest was shredded, he didn't make a peep, his face contorting in pain as he slumped down the wall. He finally came down to the ground and fell down onto his face, a pool of blood forming around his chest as he died and met his maker.



The mafia ceased their fire and saw that Cal is dead. They left the body and head in the back. They spread out once their inside and coming to aid the MS members and Blackpaw Elites to either capture some of the Whitepaws or kill them.


----------



## JackJackal (Oct 18, 2019)

"James? James what's going on down there?!" Jack called only to be met with silence "Fuck! Something's gone wrong." Jack said slamming the trapdoor shut "We have to get out of here!" "What about James?" Jax asked making Jack pull him away "We're no good to him dead! If james got caught or worse we'd be falling into the same trap! We need to regroup and think of a new plan!" Jack said and started to run with Jax in tow


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Oct 18, 2019)

"Kneecap shot, typical", Rema muttered to himself, "no style". "I could name seventy better traps to cripple the bloak but Hanzy boy had to take the laziest and messiest choice like the daft cunt he is".

Miguel shook his head after overhearing the small bat. His toxicity was clearly the cause of lack of confidence and support from his teamates.

"After this I'm gonna go fuckoff at a bar for the next week and all these buggers can kiss my arse", he sipped from his flask.

__________

_I gotta run or I'll end up like James or worse_, the kitsune turned around and sprinted away. As she ran backup for the opposing side began flooding the building forcing her to duck and weave down various halways.

"Gotcha hahaha", a gravely voice laughed out as Akako was tackled to the floor. "Oh well aren't you a pretty one", a disfigured bear said pinning her against the floor, "hey Ivard you think I can have my way with her?".

An armadillo shook his head, "first off what the hell is wrong with you, second off absolutely not, and third never refer to me by my first name".

"Well what do we do with her then?", the large man asked.

"I don't know bring her with I guess", he threw his gun over his shoulder, "maybe the higher ups can torture her for information or something".


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Oct 18, 2019)

Zach was beginning to get tired from all the countless running around and looking for his team, or an exit. 

_At this rate, we'll never make it out of here...
_
"There's gotta be some way of getting around this joint. It's massive." Zach muttered. 

"I agree, I doubt the members of the Blackpaw are accustomed to traveling from room to room like this..." Umbra said. "There must be secret passages in which to walk through." 

"That's a stretch, but where would they even be?" Zach asked. They can't be in the walls, the grenades would've blown them to hell by now. 

"The floor...maybe?" Peter suggested weakly. "If you set me down for a few seconds, I could tap the floor and see if I here anything hollow."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Oct 18, 2019)

Before any of the Whitepaws, Pack, and Iron Fists could get any farther, the rest of the Maione Mafia comes in, pointing their guns at them. Some of them yelled to surrender in Sicilian while others pursued forward. A lion comes up and punched Jack in the jaw, while a tiger grabs Jax, turns him around, and ran his fist in the gut. The Jackal Bros gets thrown on the ground and beat down as other predators kicks them around. Some of the Maiones shot some of Alpha and Irons' men and went straight after Alpha and Sashenka. The black bear from before pointed his pistol at Alpha. "Surrender or die. All of you." A gray wolf stares at the female white wolf lustfully while having his tommy gun aimed at her. A polar bear comes up to the two bears that caught Akako and beckons them to follow, leading the way to the rest of the pack. While the others are being captured, Umbra, Zach, and Peter tries to find a way out. Fortunately for them, they watched, while hidden, two MS members carelessly comes out of a trapped door from underneath and head to join the others, leaving the door wide open for them.

@JackJackal , @Liseran Thistle @Captain TrashPanda @GrimnCoyote


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Oct 18, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Before any of the Whitepaws, Pack, and Iron Fists could get any farther, the rest of the Maione Mafia comes in, pointing their guns at them. Some of them yelled to surrender in Sicilian while others pursued forward. A lion comes up and punched Jack in the jaw, while a tiger grabs Jax, turns him around, and ran his fist in the gut. The Jackal Bros gets thrown on the ground and beat down as other predators kicks them around. Some of the Maiones shot some of Alpha and Irons' men and went straight after Alpha and Sashenka. The black bear from before pointed his pistol at Alpha. "Surrender or die. All of you." A gray wolf stares at the female white wolf lustfully while having his tommy gun aimed at her. A polar bear comes up to the two bears that caught Akako and beckons them to follow, leading the way to the rest of the pack. While the others are being captured, Umbra, Zach, and Peter tries to find a way out. Fortunately for them, they watched, while hidden, two MS members carelessly comes out of a trapped door from underneath and head to join the others, leaving the door wide open for them.
> 
> @JackJackal , @Liseran Thistle @Captain TrashPanda @GrimnCoyote


Alpha smirked and raised his paws in a surrender, still holding his gun. 
"I didn't lose an eye for nothin motherfucker."
With that, he pulled his pistol down and shot the black bear straight through his left eye before turning the gun on himself, blowing his brains onto the ceiling above and collapsing, instantly killed from his suicide. Sash gasped and covered her mouth, watching him begin to bleed out. She pulled her pistol and knife and set them on the ground before leaning over and closing Alpha's eye.
"God go with you, mighty warrior."
She stood back up and showed her teeth at the gray wolf, spitting in his face as he came close to take her paws. She held them up and cussed him out in Russian as he came to take her away.

Irons stood silent as the Maiones took him into custody, keeping his head down and staying quiet as he saw everyone beginning to be killed or captured.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Oct 19, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Before any of the Whitepaws, Pack, and Iron Fists could get any farther, the rest of the Maione Mafia comes in, pointing their guns at them. Some of them yelled to surrender in Sicilian while others pursued forward. A lion comes up and punched Jack in the jaw, while a tiger grabs Jax, turns him around, and ran his fist in the gut. The Jackal Bros gets thrown on the ground and beat down as other predators kicks them around. Some of the Maiones shot some of Alpha and Irons' men and went straight after Alpha and Sashenka. The black bear from before pointed his pistol at Alpha. "Surrender or die. All of you." A gray wolf stares at the female white wolf lustfully while having his tommy gun aimed at her. A polar bear comes up to the two bears that caught Akako and beckons them to follow, leading the way to the rest of the pack. While the others are being captured, Umbra, Zach, and Peter tries to find a way out. Fortunately for them, they watched, while hidden, two MS members carelessly comes out of a trapped door from underneath and head to join the others, leaving the door wide open for them.
> 
> @JackJackal , @Liseran Thistle @Captain TrashPanda @GrimnCoyote



"Come on, lets hurry on into that hatch over there." Zach whispered to the others. "There might be an exit or something."

The hurried on into the small basement like dwelling. It was small and dark, and it seemed to be filled to the brink with weapons here and there. Umbra led the way as they stumbled upon another door up above them, and this one just so happened to lead outside of the HQ. 

"It seems they stache weapons in their cellar." Umbra said. 

"We can worry about that later, lets move." Zach told him.

They left out of the cellar, and decided to run some distance away from the building. 

"Well now what? We can't just leave everyone there!" Peter said. Zach sighed, leaning against a wall. 

"I know, but I don't know what it is we _can _do. Everyone else is probably captured...or worse." he said. 

"I'm afraid I'm at a loss as well. I can't pump any gas through the vents like I said before because that would kill everyone in the building, including Miss Sabrina and the others." Umbra admitted. "It is at this point I would say we need help. But help from whom, I do not know." 

The three of them sat in dismayed silence.


----------



## Zenkiki (Oct 19, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Back at the factory, Stefano and his men made it to a secret entrance and walked into the office where Hans and Vincent were waiting. The brown “mouse” looked to the Sicilian Don and bowed to him. “Don Malone. Don Fang is with the Donness of the Whitepaw. I shall escort you to him myself.” Vincent lead Stefano, along with two of the gorillas, down to where Fang kept Sabrina captive. At first, Sabrina sees a silhouette of a feathered-lion, thinking it’s Gabriello. Unfortunately, when he emerged from the dark, she can clearly see that it’s not one of her commanders, but his terrifying father. Stefano blows out smoke and noticed Fang wasn't around, but saw the two caged felines. He then approach the cell gates and looked down at Sabrina and Savannah. He towers them as he stares at them with icy, mint green eyes while smoking his cigar. He blew smoke in their face before speaking in a low and smooth Sicilian accent. “So you are the infamous, Sabrina Whitepaw. ‘The White Queen’” He chuckled a bit. “All I see is a kitten trying to fit in her papa’s shoes, and clearly it doesn’t fit. You made a grave mistake messing with MS’s operations. Not only you mess with his money, you mess with mine. And for that, you should be severely punished. However, I think Fang and I know a much better punishment for you and your…”family””


(Happening while the 3 men from Iron's team is getting ran over)
Sabrina saw the feathered lion walk in, thinking that somehow Gabreillo had come to help the raid and got to the cells first. She looke at him and squints her eyes seeing a giant knot on his suit that Gab never wore. She took a step back from the bars and blocks Savannah with her arm, hissing at him, seeing it wasnt Gab. Her head looking up at him as she stood only to his breastbone. His breath of smoke making her cough and then something flashed in her mind. 
---
Two white feminine felines were laying on the ground, one a little cub the other her mother, playing a card game. "Mommy? When is dad getting back from his trip from Europe?" She looks at her child amd softly smiled, "soon baby.... soon." Sabrina sighs and then picked up a card from her discard pile, as her hands were too small to hold 7 cards up correctly, amd set it in the discard pile. Sophie continued playing with Sabrina for a while when a knock om the front door came. Sabrina jumps up and ran out of the library, through the hall upstairs and jumped down the stairs racing to see daddy sooner, thinking he was home. Instead it was a feathered lion waiting with a giant knot on his suit. Sophie had walked up behind Sabrina and then quickly picked her up seeing the pin of the Maione Family Mafia, and shook her head at him eyeing Sabrina. He snapped his fingers and the three gorilla guards relaxed, as they followed Sophie inside. She went upstairs to put Sabrina to bed, and she fought it, not being tired. "We have adult businesses to talk about Sabby. Stay here where it's safe." Sabrina tilts her head at her, and her ears turned to the side as she listens to her.
Sophie left Sabrina's room and went down stairs where Stefano was sitting on the couch relaxing. 

After rolling around the bed for ten minutes Sabrina got up and crept along the stairs heading to the main floor and sat down able to see the living room through the bars making the railings for the stairs after the solid plaster opened up for a room. She listens to the conversation as best she could, then Sophie yells at him, stood up and ran towards the stairs. Then a thunderous blast came from Stefano and Sophie fell over to the ground, her purple dress, now red. Sabrina gasps out, "Mo-" and then slams her hand into her mouth cupping it, to quiet herself. 
Stefano snaps his fingers and the gorillas start smashing everything with their fists. He walks over to Sophie and placed his boot on her head and blew out a puff of smoke from his cigar. (In Italian) "You married the wrong man." Sabrina turned and ran up the stairs, which raised Stefano's attention amd he walked up the stairs, and into her room. He walked to her in her bed and then stood above her and blows another puff of smoke at her. "It's just buisness kitty." He then punched her in the temple knocking her out. 

Sabrina woke up sometime later and walked down stairs to find mommy moved. Her body was now sitting at the end of the hallway from the main door in a rocking chair with a note that read, "Leave my investments alone or more will come." Sabrina hugged her tightly, ignoring that everything else in the house was broken. 

After a few hours Shion walks in amd his dropped his bags seeing his mate dead. He ran over and pulled Sabrina away, "what happened?" She cried, "I didn't mean too!" He looks at her a little confused, but held her and then picks her up, "come on we need to go see the Canavar's, and I think it'stime for you to learn to defend yourself." He set her down and then carried Sophie out to his car amd set her in it with Sabrina and then they left to go stay with Wulf's family.
(@Wulf Canavar)
---

Sabrina looked at Stefano and says, "You were the one... you killed mom!" She tries to claw him through the bars, her eyes glaring red with hatred of him.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Oct 19, 2019)

Zach thought for a moment. "Okay, lets just go back to HQ and see if we can get help there." He told them. "We should be able to find some kind of help." 

Umbra nodded, "That sounds reasonable to me." He said. 

They took off then, cutting through alleys and back streets so as to not get caught by any patrolling Blackpaw goons. As they got closer however the smell of smoke invaded the air, and Zach had a horrible feeling settling in the pit of his stomach. His worst fears were confirmed when they walked into the HQ only to find it charred completely to a pulp. 

_Oh no..._He thought. 

"Oh? whats this now? Visitors?" A voice called from up ahead. A black cat with a lean figure was crouched precariously on what used to be a banister to a set of stairs. He wore a dark jacket with a tattered white undershirt, his tail waving behind him playfully. 

"Who the hell are you?" Zach asked him. The strange cat laughed. 

"That's not gonna matter in the next couple of seconds." he said. "That Rabbit on your back...he looks familiar." 

"Yeah well, you don't know him." Zach was getting agitated just standing here. "I'll ask again: Who are you?" 

"I'm an enemy, of course. I doubt I have to tell you who I work for." He chuckled softly. "By the look on your face when you came in, you probably don't even have to wonder who burned this place down!" 

Umbra began to move towards the charred banister that the stranger crouched on. "You're a nuisance, and I've had it up to here with annoying little scraps of fur getting in my way." He began to kick the banister, knocking it all down. He expected to see the Cat fall with the remains of his pedestal, but the stranger was agile and had landed on his feet behind him. Umbra became impatient, and went to grab him by his jacket collar, but the cat dodged him easily. The two of them played this ridiculous chasing game where Umbra would almost have him in his grasp, and the Cat would somehow find a way to elude him a split second from being captured. Soon, the Cat managed to dodge Umbra again and this time he yanked Peter off of Zach's back completely.

"Hey! Give him back, right now!" Zach demanded. He hadn't noticed, but Peter had passed out after awhile from his broken rib. The cat held him under his arm limply.

"I don't think so. He looks familiar. Someone I know definitely knows him, that's for certain." The cat said. He ran off very quickly with Peter in his arms, and Umbra chased after him angry now.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Oct 19, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> (Happening while the 3 men from Iron's team is getting ran over)
> Sabrina saw the feathered lion walk in, thinking that somehow Gabreillo had come to help the raid and got to the cells first. She looke at him and squints her eyes seeing a giant knot on his suit that Gab never wore. She took a step back from the bars and blocks Savannah with her arm, hissing at him, seeing it wasnt Gab. Her head looking up at him as she stood only to his breastbone. His breath of smoke making her cough and then something flashed in her mind.
> ---
> Two white feminine felines were laying on the ground, one a little cub the other her mother, playing a card game. "Mommy? When is dad getting back from his trip from Europe?" She looks at her child amd softly smiled, "soon baby.... soon." Sabrina sighs and then picked up a card from her discard pile, as her hands were too small to hold 7 cards up correctly, amd set it in the discard pile. Sophie continued playing with Sabrina for a while when a knock om the front door came. Sabrina jumps up and ran out of the library, through the hall upstairs and jumped down the stairs racing to see daddy sooner, thinking he was home. Instead it was a feathered lion waiting with a giant knot on his suit. Sophie had walked up behind Sabrina and then quickly picked her up seeing the pin of the Maione Family Mafia, and shook her head at him eyeing Sabrina. He snapped his fingers and the three gorilla guards relaxed, as they followed Sophie inside. She went upstairs to put Sabrina to bed, and she fought it, not being tired. "We have adult businesses to talk about Sabby. Stay here where it's safe." Sabrina tilts her head at her, and her ears turned to the side as she listens to her.
> ...



Stafano stood there as he watched the angered kitty tried to claw at him and laughs. "Ah, so you did remembered me. You were a child then, and your mother was a beauty. It didn't had to happen had your father not messed with my investments in the first place." He shook the ashes off of his cigar to the side before he continues to speak. " And now you grew up to follow in his footsteps and messed with my investments _again_. Have you Whitepaws not learned a thing? How long will you continue irritate a lion when he finally had enough and retaliate?  You brought this upon yourself, senorita. Now you lose your business and your men. However, I must thank you for reunited me with my son, Gabriello. He's been away from home for so long."





Liseran Thistle said:


> Zach thought for a moment. "Okay, lets just go back to HQ and see if we can get help there." He told them. "We should be able to find some kind of help."
> 
> Umbra nodded, "That sounds reasonable to me." He said.
> 
> ...



While Umbra went to chase after the cat, Mia had came to and slowly staggered to where the three furs were, holding her head with one paw, as she begins to call out to Zach. "H-help....please...help...."


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Oct 19, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Stafano stood there as he watched the angered kitty tried to claw at him and laughs. "Ah, so you did remembered me. You were a child then, and your mother was a beauty. It didn't had to happen had your father not messed with my investments in the first place." He shook the ashes off of his cigar to the side before he continues to speak. " And now you grew up to follow in his footsteps and messed with my investments _again_. Have you Whitepaws not learned a thing? How long will you continue irritate a lion when he finally had enough and retaliate?  You brought this upon yourself, senorita. Now you lose your business and your men. However, I must thank you for reunited me with my son, Gabriello. He's been away from home for so long."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zach's head whipped in the direction of Mia's voice. _Dammit, there's someone else trapped in here?  _He rushed over to her, putting a hand on her back. 

"Are you okay?" He asked her. Peter would have to wait, and besides the rabbit wouldn't forgive him if he left someone in pain like this alone.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Oct 19, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Zach's head whipped in the direction of Mia's voice. _Dammit, there's someone else trapped in here?  _He rushed over to her, putting a hand on her back.
> 
> "Are you okay?" He asked her. Peter would have to wait, and besides the rabbit wouldn't forgive him if he left someone in pain like this alone.



Mia slowly looked up at Zach as tears welled up in her eyes. "Everyone...is gone...I....I ran....men....came and killed everyone.....everyone....gone." She shut her eyes and starts to cry.


----------



## Zenkiki (Oct 19, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Stafano stood there as he watched the angered kitty tried to claw at him and laughs. "Ah, so you did remembered me. You were a child then, and your mother was a beauty. It didn't had to happen had your father not messed with my investments in the first place." He shook the ashes off of his cigar to the side before he continues to speak. " And now you grew up to follow in his footsteps and messed with my investments _again_. Have you Whitepaws not learned a thing? How long will you continue irritate a lion when he finally had enough and retaliate?  You brought this upon yourself, senorita. Now you lose your business and your men. However, I must thank you for reunited me with my son, Gabriello. He's been away from home for so long."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sabrina glares at him, but stopped hissing at him, seeing it was useless. "I..." she tries to come up with some sort of reason to why she was trying to fit in her dad's shoes. Once they were at Wulf's place she started to learn the trade, and she just went with it. Now that she was older she was wanting to be the one to rule, but she never expected it to run this deep. Her ears go flat letting him say what he wants. "What do you want with me? Are you going to kill me? Sell me to someone?" She then looks at him a little sterner and says, "Gabriello is a good guy. He cares about people amd is happy here."


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Oct 19, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Mia slowly looked up at Zach as tears welled up in her eyes. "Everyone...is gone...I....I ran....men....came and killed everyone.....everyone....gone." She shut her eyes and starts to cry.



Zach sighed, and awkwardly patted her back as she sobbed. _I guess its time to just admit defeat, here and now,_ he thought. Umbra returned shortly thereafter, without Peter Zach noted. 

"What do you suppose we do now?" Umbra asked Zach, as he patched Mia up. Zach just shook his head. 

"I don't know what we do now. I don't know where anyone is, Peter's been kidnapped, and all the folk who would know what to do in this situation are either dead or gone."  He said. "Now's the time for miracles, not help."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Oct 21, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina glares at him, but stopped hissing at him, seeing it was useless. "I..." she tries to come up with some sort of reason to why she was trying to fit in her dad's shoes. Once they were at Wulf's place she started to learn the trade, and she just went with it. Now that she was older she was wanting to be the one to rule, but she never expected it to run this deep. Her ears go flat letting him say what he wants. "What do you want with me? Are you going to kill me? Sell me to someone?" She then looks at him a little sterner and says, "Gabriello is a good guy. He cares about people amd is happy here."



"We haven't decide on your fate, yet. But that will come soon." He then hear her spoke about Gabriello, which made him raised his brow a bit. "Oh? You think my son is a "good guy", eh? A person who you can trust? Hmhmhmhmhm. Little kitty, you are so naive. My son is not a good guy at all. Remember that night? Well, Gabriello was there, in the car. He was about eleven at the time, and he was getting to know some of the family business."

-Flashback-

Driving down the road in a black car sat two gorillas in the front; a third gorilla in the back, sitting across a feathered lion and his cub in the back seat. We see an eleven-year-old Gabriello with a tuff of feathers on top of his head, wearing a suit similar to his father. He was looking out the window seeing the meadows and then spoke to his father. in Italian "_Papa. Where are we going_?"  Stefano took a puff from his cigar before he answered him. "_There's a male white cat whose messing with my investments. So I'm going to his house to have a word with him_." Gabriello's eyes widen in shock and then narrows them "_What?! That's wrong! Father, he should be punished for it! If he doesn't stop messing with your investments, you should take something away from him! At least he would know how it feels and not do it again._" Stefano stared down at his son for a bit before giving him a grin and pats him on top of on top of his head. "_Heheh. That's actually a good idea. Good thinking, son_." The cub smiled up at his father while being petted. Soon, they pulled up to a small house, and the gorillas starts to get out. Stefano turns to his son and said. "_Stay here, son. I won't be long._" He gave him a kiss on the forehead and then got out of the car. Stefano and his three body guards stood at the door as they see a small kitten with yellow and blue eyes looking up at them. Then the mother, Sophie, came in, picked up her child when she saw his pin. He noticed Sophie's concern, so he snapped his fingers, and the guards relaxed their stance. They were welcomed in and made their way into the living room. Stefano decided to sit in a chair, possibly Shion's chair, while the bodyguards stood around him. After putting her child to bed, Sophie came back, sat in a chair across from him, and they started their conversation. "Don Maione, do what do I owe the pleasure of having you in my home?" The feathered lion took a puff before he answered her. "It's about your husband, Don Whitepaw. He and his men has been messing with MS23's operation, in which they are apart of the Maione's investments. And senorita, I don't like it when someone messing with my investments. " He taps some of the ashes off of his cigar in an ashtray and took another puff, blowing it out through his nose. "I want you to relay a message to him.  'Leave the MS23 alone and stop fucking with the Maione's money.'" Sophie was silent for a moment before she nod her head. "I...I will give him the message." He nod his head to her. "Good." And he got up and was about to take his leave until he thought of something. Mainly, of what his son said about having Shion understand what it feels like to take something away from him. He then gave a nasty grin. "In fact, my dear, I think you are your daughter's dead body will give him a clear message to not do it again." The white feline's eyes widen in horror and she starts to yell at him. "What?! No! NO! I WON'T LET YOU HURT MY BABY!" She quickly got up and ran for the stairs. Stefano pulled out his pistol and shot her in the back. He watched as Sophie fell on the ground, and blood starts to soak her beautiful, purple dress. He snapped his fingers, and the body guards starts trashing the place. Stefano walked over to her body, placed his boot on her head, and blew smoke, while replying in Italian, "_You married the wrong man_." He suddenly heard tiny shuffles, which he looked up and saw the kitten running to her room. He casually walked up the stairs without a hurry, cigar in his fingers, and taking puffs. He finally came to Sabrina's room door, slowly opens it, and sees the frighten kitten in her bed. He walked over, towering her, and blew smoke into her face. "It's just business, kitty." he remarked before throwing a blow on her temple, knocking her out. He and his bodyguards soon left the home, got into their car, and drove off. While on the road, Gabriello looked up at his father and asks, "_How did it go? What was that noise? Did you shoot him_?" Stefano sighed and looked down at him. "_No. I just gave him a warning shot. That's all._" Gabriello grinned at him. "_Hahah! That's what he gets! He must be scared now! You are very scary, papa_!" Stefano chuckled. "_That's because no one messes with your papa_!" And without warning, he grabbed his son in a head lock and ruffled his feathers. The father and son laughed and enjoyed the rest of the night.

-Flashback End-

Stefano finished the story to Sabrina. He had a smiled on his face, remembering the bonding time he had with his son, before getting serious again and looked at Sabrina. "So you see, Gabriello was the one who gave me the idea to kill your mother, and he was there when it all happened. Do you still think he's a good guy, now?"

Soon, a Maione member came and cleared his throat. "_Don Maione. The enemy is done. It's time._" Stefano made a wicked grin. "Ahh, so the fight is over. It seems like your little army and allies are either captured or dead. I must make my leave. It was a pleasure to see and chat with you again." He blew smoke in her face again before he made his leave with his men.



Captain TrashPanda said:


> Alpha smirked and raised his paws in a surrender, still holding his gun.
> "I didn't lose an eye for nothin motherfucker."
> With that, he pulled his pistol down and shot the black bear straight through his left eye before turning the gun on himself, blowing his brains onto the ceiling above and collapsing, instantly killed from his suicide.



Immediately, the black bear falls back and land on his back, dead.




Captain TrashPanda said:


> Sash gasped and covered her mouth, watching him begin to bleed out. She pulled her pistol and knife and set them on the ground before leaning over and closing Alpha's eye.
> "God go with you, mighty warrior."
> She stood back up and showed her teeth at the gray wolf, spitting in his face as he came close to take her paws. She held them up and cussed him out in Russian as he came to take her away.



The gray wolf came over to Sashenka and was about to grab her until she spit in his face. He growled while slowly whipping the saliva with one paw, and using that same paw to slap her across the face. He then grabbed both of her paws, and go behind her back, binding her and roughly pushes her forward to make her walk.




Captain TrashPanda said:


> Irons stood silent as the Maiones took him into custody, keeping his head down and staying quiet as he saw everyone beginning to be killed or captured.



A gorilla came up to Irons, binds him, and escorted him away.

After beating the Jackal Bros up pretty bad, they bind them, forced them onto their feet, and dragged them away.

A tiger went into the trap door where Hans were waiting with the others, salutes him, and spoke to him. "Senore Hans. Are there any of them alive that needs to be taken? Or are there bodies that needs to be burned?" After Hans gave him orders to take James and burn Seph's body, he nod to him, and went over to raccoon's body. He bind his paws to his back and slapped him awake, while also hoisting him up to his feet. When James came to and saw Seph's body, making him act up, the tiger slams a blow into James gut and drags him away to join the other captives.

The Maiones and the MS Gang Memebers starts gathering the rest of the Whitepaws, Pack, and Iron Fists members and took them into a room, where more MS Members waited and let them in. They forced each captives on their knees as they wait for their Dons to show up and give them further orders. Soon, Don Maione and his guards walked in with Fang, Doyle, and his men in the room and looked at their captives. Stefano blew puffed on his cigar as he looked at each Whitepaw, Pack, and Iron Fists' members.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Oct 21, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> A tiger went into the trap door where Hans were waiting with the others, salutes him, and spoke to him. "Senore Hans. Are there any of them alive that needs to be taken? Or are there bodies that needs to be burned?" After Hans gave him orders to take James and burn Seph's body, he nod to him, and went over to raccoon's body. He bind his paws to his back and slapped him awake, while also hoisting him up to his feet. When James came to and saw Seph's body, making him act up, the tiger slams a blow into James gut and drags him away to join the other captives.


James was jolted back to reality as his knee was radiating pain at a constant pace, the blood flow slowing down. He was still losing blood, however, and his cheek had a backhand mark from the tiger. He could feel his paws were bound together and he looked around before seeing his dead compatriot @Seph bled out. His eyes went wide with rage and grief, pulling against the tiger and screaming at Hans. "YOU GERMAN SONUVABITCH!! IM GONNA KILL YOU FOR THAT, YOU HEAR ME!?!?!? I'M GONNA MAKE YOU PAY FOR ALL THE PEOPLE YOU'VE KILLED!!!!"
He was then elbowed hard in the gut, a groan of pain knocking the wind out of his gut. He hung his head and began to sob, looking down at the pit bull. "I'm so sorry Seph... I'm so, so, sorry... you saved me at the boat... and I can't do the same for you..."
He wept as he was drug away, being tossed on the floor on his bad knee. He yelped in pain as he rolled on the ground, unable to sit himself up. He laid on his side and looked up, seeing a feathered lion. He squinted and tried to see who it was. 
"G-Gab?...."


HopeTLioness said:


> The gray wolf came over to Sashenka and was about to grab her until she spit in his face. He growled while slowly whipping the saliva with one paw, and using that same paw to slap her across the face. He then grabbed both of her paws, and go behind her back, binding her and roughly pushes her forward to make her walk.
> 
> A gorilla came up to Irons, binds him, and escorted him away.


Sash took the slap and didn't make a sound. She made a low growl as she was marched. "You hit like American girl, you disgusting wolf." 

Irons did not resist, knowing it was the best idea.

Soon, both are marched in and forced on their knees. Irons kept his head down, knowing that it was over. Sash showed her teeth at everyone, blowing Stef's cigar smoke back at him in disrespect.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Oct 21, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> He wept as he was drug away, being tossed on the floor on his bad knee. He yelped in pain as he rolled on the ground, unable to sit himself up. He laid on his side and looked up, seeing a feathered lion. He squinted and tried to see who it was.
> "G-Gab?...."



Stefano's eyes shot over to the injured raccoon and snapped his fingers. A gorilla came over to James, punched him in the face, and grabbed him by the scruff of the neck. He dragged him over to the Don and held him up to take a good look. James sees before him, instead of gentle, Aquamarine eyes of his feathered comrade, he sees icy, mint green eyes of a feathered lion with golden brown fur. Stefano took a puff of his cigar, blew it in his face, before replying. "Gabriello...will not save you. He's already been captured and sent to Italy to await his punishment." He gives another snap, and the gorilla punched James in the gut and tossed him harshly against the ground, as his body tumbled over to where the other captives are.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Oct 21, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Stefano's eyes shot over to the injured raccoon and snapped his fingers. A gorilla came over to James, punched him in the face, and grabbed him by the scruff of the neck. He dragged him over to the Don and held him up to take a good look. James sees before him, instead of gentle, Aquamarine eyes of his feathered comrade, he sees icy, mint green eyes of a feathered lion with golden brown fur. Stefano took a puff of his cigar, blew it in his face, before replying. "Gabriello...will not save you. He's already been captured and sent to Italy to await his punishment." He gives another snap, and the gorilla punched James in the gut and tossed him harshly against the ground, as his body tumbled over to where the other captives are.


James grunted and exclaimed in pain as he was punched in the face, his right eye starting to turn black. He was drug along as he could hear his own heart beating, floating in and out. He could hear his own grunts is pain as he was brought before the lion. He saw the eyes were different, and as he blew smoke in his face he knew he had came face to face with his father. Once he finished James got in a comment. 
“Y’all Italians are all the same, wishy-washy on what side you’re on. Course you’d join the MS, because without them, you’d be scared to fight.”
He was then punched again in the stomach, wheezing and unable to breath. He was tossed across the room and he rolled along, taking shallow breaths and closing his eyes. He kept them shut and softly began to cry, every fiber in his being hurting and his heart broken, loosing Seph and having Gab stab him in the back.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Oct 21, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Before any of the Whitepaws, Pack, and Iron Fists could get any farther, the rest of the Maione Mafia comes in, pointing their guns at them. Some of them yelled to surrender in Sicilian while others pursued forward. A lion comes up and punched Jack in the jaw, while a tiger grabs Jax, turns him around, and ran his fist in the gut. The Jackal Bros gets thrown on the ground and beat down as other predators kicks them around. Some of the Maiones shot some of Alpha and Irons' men and went straight after Alpha and Sashenka. The black bear from before pointed his pistol at Alpha. "Surrender or die. All of you." A gray wolf stares at the female white wolf lustfully while having his tommy gun aimed at her. A polar bear comes up to the two bears that caught Akako and beckons them to follow, leading the way to the rest of the pack. While the others are being captured, Umbra, Zach, and Peter tries to find a way out. Fortunately for them, they watched, while hidden, two MS members carelessly comes out of a trapped door from underneath and head to join the others, leaving the door wide open for them.
> 
> @JackJackal , @Liseran Thistle @Captain TrashPanda @GrimnCoyote




"We got one sir, I promise I didn't have my way with", the bear spoke dimwittedly.

Ivard jabbed him hard with his shoulder, "shut up you moron". Walking with the polar bear armadillo angerly pulled the grizzly bear with him. "I do the talking you overly horny idiotic excuse of a gunman", he said.

The bear retorted, "not my fault your to tiny to hurt anyone".

"I'm gonna pretend I didn't here that trash heap".

Flailing wildly Akako repeatedly screamed, "LET ME GO!!!, LET ME GO!!!, LET ME GOOOOO!!!". She constantly kicked and clawed at her bear captor. "Watashi wa anata o korosudeshou, I'm gonna kill you!, I'M GONNA KILL YOU!!!".


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Oct 21, 2019)

Peter woke up slowly to a cracked and dirty ceiling. He shot up, then winced in pain, realising he wasn't in the Whitepaw HQ where he assumed Zach would go. He looked around the small room that he had been seemingly carried to, and noticed the rest of the team was there..._Some of us are missing though...
_
He didn't see Seph anywhere, and James' friend Alpha was nowhere in sight. He could hear Akako screaming angrily in Japanese at the Blackpaw goons as they carried her here. As he counted everyone, a horrible realization hit him full force. "Where's Zach and Umbra...?" He muttered, scared.

"Looking for your friends?" A voice whispered next to his ear. He jumped back, seeing a black cat crouched down to his level with a cheshire grin. No doubt he was a Blackpaw goon just like the other menacing looking men with them. "I left them behind, don't worry about it. Just think of it as a...favor? I guess? When you fess up on how you know the Bat, that is." The cat told him, quietly. Peter grimaced, wondering how many other people knew about his grudge against Saldana.

He took a moment to survey what was happening around him, and noticed the very familiar looking feathered lion in front of them. He thought Gabriello had come to save them somehow from this horrible situation, but that couldn't be right at all. Not with them all beat up, and him standing perfectly fine in a nice pressed suit. Peter could see the slight lines and wrinkles of aging around the Lions eyes, and knew that no this was not his friend at all. _They must be related, somehow..._

Now with everything coming together, he realized that this was not at all a good place to be in. In fact, this was probably the worst of the _worst _case scenarios he could possibly come up with before they went on this trip. He didn't think he could be of much use to anyone here, not with a broken rib, no gun, and no knife. Fenry never really taught him how to fight hand to hand, and even if he did, Peter felt too injured to even stand just then. _But I'll have too...If I want to help any of them, _he thought, looking at his friends around the room.


----------



## JackJackal (Oct 21, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Before any of the Whitepaws, Pack, and Iron Fists could get any farther, the rest of the Maione Mafia comes in, pointing their guns at them. Some of them yelled to surrender in Sicilian while others pursued forward. A lion comes up and punched Jack in the jaw, while a tiger grabs Jax, turns him around, and ran his fist in the gut. The Jackal Bros gets thrown on the ground and beat down as other predators kicks them around. Some of the Maiones shot some of Alpha and Irons' men and went straight after Alpha and Sashenka. The black bear from before pointed his pistol at Alpha. "Surrender or die. All of you." A gray wolf stares at the female white wolf lustfully while having his tommy gun aimed at her. A polar bear comes up to the two bears that caught Akako and beckons them to follow, leading the way to the rest of the pack. While the others are being captured, Umbra, Zach, and Peter tries to find a way out. Fortunately for them, they watched, while hidden, two MS members carelessly comes out of a trapped door from underneath and head to join the others, leaving the door wide open for them.
> 
> @JackJackal , @Liseran Thistle @Captain TrashPanda @GrimnCoyote





HopeTLioness said:


> "We haven't decide on your fate, yet. But that will come soon." He then hear her spoke about Gabriello, which made him raised his brow a bit. "Oh? You think my son is a "good guy", eh? A person who you can trust? Hmhmhmhmhm. Little kitty, you are so naive. My son is not a good guy at all. Remember that night? Well, Gabriello was there, in the car. He was about eleven at the time, and he was getting to know some of the family business."
> 
> -Flashback-
> 
> ...


the beating had left both brothers in a sorry state. bruises and some blood covered them but Jack had as much fight as he ever did though with how weak he was he couldn't really do much. 'You won't get away with this..." Jax said with gritted teeth "This isn't over...not by a longshot..." though in the back of his mind he feared that he would see his parent's soon. that this would be the end for him and his brother.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Oct 21, 2019)

The door flung open as Akako was flung in with clumps of brown fur in her hands. "Ouch that girl messed up my natural coat me", the bear said rubbing his bald spots.

The door slammed shut again as they wandered back off. "You maybe if you would've bound her up instead of holding her like a rolled up carpet you wouldn't look like tgat you idiot", Ivard said as they got further and further away.

The kitsune had smacked her head on the floor when she tossed, "Augh!". "Grrr baka", slowly she came to her senses and saw the group along with what looked to be and older version of Gabriello.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Oct 21, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> The door flung open as Akako was flung in with clumps of brown fur in her hands. "Ouch that girl messed up my natural coat me", the bear said rubbing his bald spots.
> 
> The door slammed shut again as they wandered back off. "You maybe if you would've bound her up instead of holding her like a rolled up carpet you wouldn't look like tgat you idiot", Ivard said as they got further and further away.
> 
> The kitsune had smacked her head on the floor when she tossed, "Augh!". "Grrr baka", slowly she came to her senses and saw the group along with what looked to be and older version of Gabriello.



Immediately, when she was tossed in, the polar bear stepped on her back as a panther walks over, binds her paws to her back, and goes back to his spot. The polar bear grabbed her by the scruff of her neck, walked over and have her kneeling beside Peter. He then bowed to the Don before going back in his spot.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Oct 21, 2019)

JackJackal said:


> the beating had left both brothers in a sorry state. bruises and some blood covered them but Jack had as much fight as he ever did though with how weak he was he couldn't really do much. 'You won't get away with this..." Jax said with gritted teeth "This isn't over...not by a longshot..." though in the back of his mind he feared that he would see his parent's soon. that this would be the end for him and his brother.



 The Jackal Bros was dragged into the room and forced on their knees; their paws bind behind their backs.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Oct 21, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Immediately, when she was tossed in, the polar bear stepped on her back as a panther walks over, binds her paws to her back, and goes back to his spot. The polar bear grabbed her by the scruff of her neck, walked over and have her kneeling beside Peter. He then bowed to the Don before going back in his spot.



Peter looked over at Akako, pushed down by some thug in a suit. He wanted to ask if she were okay, but that didn't seem like the right thing to say in this instance. Especially when she was obviously very much not okay. He gave her a look of sympathy instead.


----------



## JackJackal (Oct 21, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> The door flung open as Akako was flung in with clumps of brown fur in her hands. "Ouch that girl messed up my natural coat me", the bear said rubbing his bald spots.
> 
> The door slammed shut again as they wandered back off. "You maybe if you would've bound her up instead of holding her like a rolled up carpet you wouldn't look like tgat you idiot", Ivard said as they got further and further away.
> 
> The kitsune had smacked her head on the floor when she tossed, "Augh!". "Grrr baka", slowly she came to her senses and saw the group along with what looked to be and older version of Gabriello.





HopeTLioness said:


> The Jackal Bros was dragged into the room and forced on their knees; their paws bind behind their backs.



"C-COWARDS!" jack snapped as he regained enough strength to start  struggling against his bindings. "Take these binders off and fight me like men!" he growled glaring defiantly at the Don, a burning rage in his eyes as he wanted nothing more than to beat the crap out of them and tear them all limb from limb


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Oct 21, 2019)

Peter, despite the pain, grabbed a hold of Jacks shoulder roughly and pulled him down next to him.

"Now's not the time Jack." He gritted through his teeth. "Sit down, before one of _them_ makes you lay down forever."

@JackJackal


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Oct 21, 2019)

JackJackal said:


> "C-COWARDS!" jack snapped as he regained enough strength to start  struggling against his bindings. "Take these binders off and fight me like men!" he growled glaring defiantly at the Don, a burning rage in his eyes as he wanted nothing more than to beat the crap out of them and tear them all limb from limb


James had rolled over, still struggling to breathe when he saw Peter and the Bros being drug inside. His vision was foggy, his pulse pounding in his head like a drum. He heard Jack, being the idiot he was, demand to have a fight. James summoned all the strength he had left and called out to him and the guards.
"S-stop!... Don't hurt them anymore... they just followed orders. Take it out on me... Jack just don't know when to call it quits." 
James slowly rolled onto his back and laid at the ceiling, squeezing his eyes shut and beginning to silently weep.
_"This is it... the end is here... I'm comin' Mark, I think it's time."_


----------



## Zenkiki (Oct 21, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> "We haven't decide on your fate, yet. But that will come soon." He then hear her spoke about Gabriello, which made him raised his brow a bit. "Oh? You think my son is a "good guy", eh? A person who you can trust? Hmhmhmhmhm. Little kitty, you are so naive. My son is not a good guy at all. Remember that night? Well, Gabriello was there, in the car. He was about eleven at the time, and he was getting to know some of the family business."
> 
> -Flashback-
> 
> ...


Sabrina looks at him and made a confused look at him hearing that it had been Gab was the one that was responsible for her mom's death. "No.." she denies it trying to keep it away from her. She looks at the door as his captain came in and as Stefano peft she slide down the cell to fall into her knees. Savannah then started to try and comfort her, by rubbing her back.


----------



## JackJackal (Oct 22, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James had rolled over, still struggling to breathe when he saw Peter and the Bros being drug inside. His vision was foggy, his pulse pounding in his head like a drum. He heard Jack, being the idiot he was, demand to have a fight. James summoned all the strength he had left and called out to him and the guards.
> "S-stop!... Don't hurt them anymore... they just followed orders. Take it out on me... Jack just don't know when to call it quits."
> James slowly rolled onto his back and laid at the ceiling, squeezing his eyes shut and beginning to silently weep.
> _"This is it... the end is here... I'm comin' Mark, I think it's time."_


"there is no need for anymore pain...I will calm my brother" Jax said and began to sing the song he used back when He was still with the enemy and Jack had nearly went insane in spanish making it hard to know what was being said but what ever it was it made Jack ease up and stop his angry snapping


----------



## HopeTLioness (Oct 22, 2019)

JackJackal said:


> "C-COWARDS!" jack snapped as he regained enough strength to start  struggling against his bindings. "Take these binders off and fight me like men!" he growled glaring defiantly at the Don, a burning rage in his eyes as he wanted nothing more than to beat the crap out of them and tear them all limb from limb


Some of the men was ready to rain bullet holes on Jack when Peter stopped him.



Liseran Thistle said:


> Peter, despite the pain, grabbed a hold of Jacks shoulder roughly and pulled him down next to him.
> 
> "Now's not the time Jack." He gritted through his teeth. "Sit down, before one of _them_ makes you lay down forever."
> 
> @JackJackal





Captain TrashPanda said:


> James had rolled over, still struggling to breathe when he saw Peter and the Bros being drug inside. His vision was foggy, his pulse pounding in his head like a drum. He heard Jack, being the idiot he was, demand to have a fight. James summoned all the strength he had left and called out to him and the guards.
> "S-stop!... Don't hurt them anymore... they just followed orders. Take it out on me... Jack just don't know when to call it quits."
> James slowly rolled onto his back and laid at the ceiling, squeezing his eyes shut and beginning to silently weep.
> _"This is it... the end is here... I'm comin' Mark, I think it's time."_




Finally, Fang makes it into the room with Doyle and stood next to Stefano. He then looked to all of what's left of the Whitepaws, Pack, and Iron Fists and began to laugh. "So, this is it, huh? The mighty warriors of the gang." The rest of the men chuckled as the large wolf looked over at saw Irons. "Ahhh, Johnathan. I see that you had made allies with the Whitepaws and...the Pack? But I don't see Alpha, anywhere. I assume he's dead. The fool. You all made a poor choice siding with Sabrina and messing with my operations. And when you mess with my operations, you mess with very a powerful mafia's investments, like this gentleman beside me. You all have lost. Your Dons are either captured or killed. Your comrades are all killed, and pretty soon, you wished that you would had be killed along with them. I have plans for each and everyone of you. You all will become slaves to the MS23 and the Maione Family Mafia. You better pray to whatever God you believe in, and kiss your freedom goodbye. Because after this, there will be no hope for you. No one will save you. Men. Take these slaves away and prepare for Italy."

"SIR, YES, SIR!" the men yelled in union. Each member or two grabbed each captives and dragged them out of the room and out of the factory.

Fang turns around to be presented by a cigar by Doyle, and lights it up for him. Fang looked at his partner and smiled. "Don Maione. We've done it."

Stefano also takes a puff from his cigar and smiled back. "Yes, my friend. Victory is ours."

They both let out a thunderous laugh as we see the Whitepaws, Pack, and Irons Fists being put in crates and taken away in vans to be shipped away to Italy.


End of Act 2


----------



## Zenkiki (Oct 27, 2019)

_October 14th, 1924

Our workers moved the shipments from San Francisco yesterday mornimg. The goods you have sent will bring us the additional money we need. The guard count has risen from 1 guard to every 10 prisoners to 1 for every 5. The small prison does have the issue of workforce, so I have taken the liberty of granting those with good behavior to earn some freedom from their cells and work instead. 

The raccoon was unloaded first, given the tag, R-94583, and then sent out into cell A-4. Next the pretty Kitsune was tagged with K-39105, then sent off to cell C-1, since the old fox had her throat slit by the guards during a game of "pass the lady". Next the doberman, known as Irons, was taken in tagged with D-82678 and loaded into cell A-6. Then the damn brothers. By your order I have seperated them. Jax was tagged with J-69414 and then tossed into Solitary confinement cell 2, for betraying your gang. He will deal with my men once I am done writing this letter to you. The other jackal was subdued, tagged with J-91593, and brought into cell block B-5. The pruple and blue rat was tagged with C-77329 and brought to cell A-3 as he is low risk, and wont be an issue next to the trash-eater. The pretty, but fiesty white wolf gave us a little trouble, but she wont be once she is in solitary 6 for a week. Finally the hasenfeffer was brought in tagged, B-08690 and then brought to cell B-13. 

I hope you are enjoying the benefits of having the softpaw's hand. Either way, thet will be broken by the time you arrive here in 3 months.

Signed,
Angelo Ambrogi
     Captain of guard
          Polizia Penitenziaria_.

----
[James]
James, in your cell you see an aged wolf sitting down in the cell reading a book. His eyes glance up as the two guards push you in, then immediately go back to reading his book. The top bunk is open with heavily wrinkled sheets. Once the guards leave he looks up and says with a boston accent, "Well... I see they are bringing in new younger kids in now."
----
[Akako]
The guards toss you in your cell, and then shut you in. There was no one else in it, but there were bags on the floor. Both beds were made nicely, and had no other signs of life.
---
[Irons]
As the guards shove you into your cell, you were in there with a bear that snarls as you bump into him. He then grabs ahold of your upper arms and pin them against your side and slams you into the wall, his voice thick with tabacco and vodka, "you dumb merican, thinking you own da vorld." And then tossed you down to the ground towards the cell door and the guards laugh watching.
----
[Jax]
Your cell is a cramp 1 bed cell only as deep as the bed, and no toilet. The cell wide enough for you to walk sideways, but that's it and padded walls. As they toss you in backwards, they shut the door as you tripped over the bed and left there.
-----
[Jack]
Jack was brought to the middle block were he was tossed into his cell like the others, bt here was a small beaver laying down on the bed playing cards. He looks up and up them down, "Oh boy a new frwend! He ran at you, getting his left foot caught in the sheets and then falls face first at your feet.
----
[Reggie]
You were brought to the the cell across from James. As you went to the beds, you can see a lump in the top bunk, snoring softly.
---
[Sash]
Sash was grabbed roughly after spitting on yet another guard and then held down tightly as her ear was tagged and then shoved down the halls and put into solitary confinement 4 blocks south of Jax.
----
[Peter]
After getting your ear tagged, you were brought to a cell two blocks away from the utilities room locked away for guards only. In your cell you were left alone for now.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Oct 27, 2019)

James limped in, not resisting as he was pushed in. He looked back as the door was shut, sighing softly before looking to the top bunk. In the six weeks since their capture, he had been able to walk on his knee, but with a noticeable limp. He climbed up and started to do hospital corners on his bunk before hearing the wolf speak. He climbed down and nodded. "Yea, I guess... well, since we're cellmates, maybe we should try and get to know each other. I'm James." He held his paw out to him as he read, hoping he could make some friends in this hellhole.

Irons grunted as he was manhandled by the bear, being tossed down as the guards laughed. Irons laughed among them, before snarling and rushing him, burying his shoulder into the bear and ramming him into the back wall, throwing punch after punch into his midsection, not giving a damn about what would happen to him for it.

Sash cussed at the guards until they finally got her into solitary. She screamed and hollered until she realized she wasting her breath. She sighed and climbed in the bed, leaning against the wall and singing softly in Russian.


----------



## JackJackal (Oct 27, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> [Jax]
> Your cell is a cramp 1 bed cell only as deep as the bed, and no toilet. The cell wide enough for you to walk sideways, but that's it and padded walls. As they toss you in backwards, they shut the door as you tripped over the bed and left there.
> -----
> [Jack]
> Jack was brought to the middle block were he was tossed into his cell like the others, bt here was a small beaver laying down on the bed playing cards. He looks up and up them down, "Oh boy a new frwend! He ran at you, getting his left foot caught in the sheets and then falls face first at your feet.


Jax- after getting up from the rough arrival he sat on the bed and sighed "what have I done?" He muttered as tears formed in his eyes "I promised that I would protect my brother...now I've dragged him into the grave I've dug...father.. mother...forgive me..."

Jack- "woah! You ok there man?" Jack asked setting aside his anger for now while messing with his tag. He couldn't believe this was happening to him!


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Oct 27, 2019)

Peter looked around the cell, noticing the small, cramped environment. It was built soundly, that was for certain. The floor wasn't hollow, so it must of been pure cement and metalwork all the way down. His ribs still ached, but along the way he had at least gotten help for it. A bandage was wrapped around his midsection, where a nasty bruise had formed. He wasn't completely healed, but at least he could walk and run now. 

The first thing that came to Peter's mind when he entered the cell wasn't _"How do I escape?" _but rather _"What would Fenry want me to do, now?"_  The old Badger had taught him a lot, even gave him advice for if he was ever stuck in tight places like this. 

_Count your steps, and practice your smile. _It was something Fenry had told him when he had asked the troubling question of what to do if he ever _did _get caught by Saldana. At the time, Peter didn't know what it meant. And he still wasn't sure he knew now. 

_But it's the only thing I've got._ He sighed, taking a seat on the small bed. At least he had a cell to himself, though he didn't know how long that would last.


----------



## Zenkiki (Oct 28, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James limped in, not resisting as he was pushed in. He looked back as the door was shut, sighing softly before looking to the top bunk. In the six weeks since their capture, he had been able to walk on his knee, but with a noticeable limp. He climbed up and started to do hospital corners on his bunk before hearing the wolf speak. He climbed down and nodded. "Yea, I guess... well, since we're cellmates, maybe we should try and get to know each other. I'm James." He held his paw out to him as he read, hoping he could make some friends in this hellhole.
> 
> Irons grunted as he was manhandled by the bear, being tossed down as the guards laughed. Irons laughed among them, before snarling and rushing him, burying his shoulder into the bear and ramming him into the back wall, throwing punch after punch into his midsection, not giving a damn about what would happen to him for it.
> 
> Sash cussed at the guards until they finally got her into solitary. She screamed and hollered until she realized she wasting her breath. She sighed and climbed in the bed, leaning against the wall and singing softly in Russian.


[James]
The wolf looks at you for a second and then scanned your hand and then glaced back into your eyes dismissing the pleasantries then dog eared the book page and shut it. "Tyler." He then eyed James again and then says, "you a soldier boy? Parade around showing off with pride the atrocities that you and your fellow men made?" He asks, not accusatory, but seeing it as something not to be proud of.
---
[Irons]
The bear fell back into the back wall but laughs as his fat absorbs all of his attacks. He slams his fist into Iron's gut then swung again and again. He tossed Iron's against the cell door, which the guards were about to break it off, when the bear spoke, "one more round. This boy might learn something from his beating." They shrug having nothing better to do, and watched. He then grabbed Iron's hair and pulls it back about to slam it into the bars....
----


JackJackal said:


> Jax- after getting up from the rough arrival he sat on the bed and sighed "what have I done?" He muttered as tears formed in his eyes "I promised that I would protect my brother...now I've dragged him into the grave I've dug...father.. mother...forgive me..."
> 
> Jack- "woah! You ok there man?" Jack asked setting aside his anger for now while messing with his tag. He couldn't believe this was happening to him!


[Jack]
The beaver stood up and nodded over dramatically. "Oh yes! Thank you!" He fixed his glasses amd then says, "what are you in here for?"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Oct 28, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> [James]
> The wolf looks at you for a second and then scanned your hand and then glaced back into your eyes dismissing the pleasantries then dog eared the book page and shut it. "Tyler." He then eyed James again and then says, "you a soldier boy? Parade around showing off with pride the atrocities that you and your fellow men made?" He asks, not accusatory, but seeing it as something not to be proud of.
> ---
> [Irons]
> The bear fell back into the back wall but laughs as his fat absorbs all of his attacks. He slams his fist into Iron's gut then swung again and again. He tossed Iron's against the cell door, which the guards were about to break it off, when the bear spoke, "one more round. This boy might learn something from his beating." They shrug having nothing better to do, and watched. He then grabbed Iron's hair and pulls it back about to slam it into the bars....[


James pulled his paw back and sighed, seeing he wasn’t gonna shake paws. He sat on the bottom bunk as Tyler was in the chair. He shook his head and spoke softly after the wolf asked him. He could tell he was not against him fighting, but not for it either. “Yea... I mean not everyone who fought is proud. Unless you’re really loose in the head, no one likes killing other people. I did fight. I felt as if it was my calling, to avenge the American deaths before we declared war. I was a farmer for crying out loud, I would have been exempt from the draft.” He looked up to him before speaking. “What did you do before you got here, if I can ask.”

Irons grunted in pain, his blows doing damage but not too much. He was forced into the bars as the guards watched and laughed. He felt his hair being yanked and was about to get slammed into the door when he slammed his elbow back, catching the bear in the nose, causing his eyes to water. He let go and Irons went after him again, hitting in the chest as hard as he could before going for his knee, kicking it in as hard as he could, causing him to roar in pain and fall. Irons scampered behind him, grabbing the one wooden chair in the cell and rearing it up over his head. He brought it down on his head and turned it into smithereens, wondering how much damage he did. He picked up one of the legs the broke off and held it, ready to keep fighting even if he ended up getting beat up.


----------



## JackJackal (Oct 28, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> [Jack]
> The beaver stood up and nodded over dramatically. "Oh yes! Thank you!" He fixed his glasses amd then says, "what are you in here for?"


Jack sighed and shook his head "all I can say is that things went to shit for me." he said bluntly "How about you? You don' look like someone who should be locked up by these goons." He said deciding to make small talk for now. In the back of his mind he was already thinking to scout the area and try to find a way to escape whenever he got a chance. he also needed to find out where everyone else was and his brother as well.


----------



## Zenkiki (Oct 28, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James pulled his paw back and sighed, seeing he wasn’t gonna shake paws. He sat on the bottom bunk as Tyler was in the chair. He shook his head and spoke softly after the wolf asked him. He could tell he was not against him fighting, but not for it either. “Yea... I mean not everyone who fought is proud. Unless you’re really loose in the head, no one likes killing other people. I did fight. I felt as if it was my calling, to avenge the American deaths before we declared war. I was a farmer for crying out loud, I would have been exempt from the draft.” He looked up to him before speaking. “What did you do before you got here, if I can ask.”
> 
> Irons grunted in pain, his blows doing damage but not too much. He was forced into the bars as the guards watched and laughed. He felt his hair being yanked and was about to get slammed into the door when he slammed his elbow back, catching the bear in the nose, causing his eyes to water. He let go and Irons went after him again, hitting in the chest as hard as he could before going for his knee, kicking it in as hard as he could, causing him to roar in pain and fall. Irons scampered behind him, grabbing the one wooden chair in the cell and rearing it up over his head. He brought it down on his head and turned it into smithereens, wondering how much damage he did. He picked up one of the legs the broke off and held it, ready to keep fighting even if he ended up getting beat up.


[James]
Tyler looks at James and then opened his book and handed it to him. On the inside of the hardcover was a picture of his wife and two kids, one girl, one boy, and then a second photo of him dressed up in his uniform during the Spanish American war. "I know what it's like going from a college degree in industy to being put in charge of men that you have no idea who they are and are supposed to just keep going as each one is killed. I was in the Great War trying to do it diffrently, but I was kicked out because I was no longer fit, and then went out traveling. One day I run into a friend, and next thing I know, both of us are arrested and sent here."
---
[Irons]
The bear snarls as he was knocked down, his nose bleeding bleeding and laughs. "Spirt. But cowards use weapons to cheat in brawl." He whistles, and the cell door opens where the guards then grab Irons around each elbow and drag him out. The bear stood up and walked to the closing door and watched them drag him off, before licking his nose and then cleaned up the splinters.

Irons was tossed into the 4th solitary cell and left there to calm down.
---


JackJackal said:


> Jack sighed and shook his head "all I can say is that things went to shit for me." he said bluntly "How about you? You don' look like someone who should be locked up by these goons." He said deciding to make small talk for now. In the back of his mind he was already thinking to scout the area and try to find a way to escape whenever he got a chance. he also needed to find out where everyone else was and his brother as well.


He laughs psychopathicly and sighs, "I shouldn't be here? I guess that's kind of you to say that. I mean I did the Brescia explosion all over again. 90,000 kilos (200,000 pounds) of black powder then one happy spark and boom." He says proudly.


----------



## JackJackal (Oct 28, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> He laughs psychopathicly and sighs, "I shouldn't be here? I guess that's kind of you to say that. I mean I did the Brescia explosion all over again. 90,000 kilos (200,000 pounds) of black powder then one happy spark and boom." He says proudly.


_'Greeeat. Stick me with the crazy demolitionist. Boy the universe hates me right now' _Jack thought as he put on a normal expression. "Hmph. I guess looks are deceiving. Dare I ask why you did it?"


----------



## Zenkiki (Oct 28, 2019)

JackJackal said:


> _'Greeeat. Stick me with the crazy demolitionist. Boy the universe hates me right now' _Jack thought as he put on a normal expression. "Hmph. I guess looks are deceiving. Dare I ask why you did it?"


"A girl there cheated on my brother." He puts his hand on his chest and looks up, "He made a law that sinners must pay."


----------



## JackJackal (Oct 28, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> "A girl there cheated on my brother." He puts his hand on his chest and looks up, "He made a law that sinners must pay."


Jack's eyes went wide when he heard this "woah buddy I understand where your coming from but dont you think that was a bit much? I mean I'm all for defending family and righting wrongs but come on!"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Oct 28, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> [James]
> Tyler looks at James and then opened his book and handed it to him. On the inside of the hardcover was a picture of his wife and two kids, one girl, one boy, and then a second photo of him dressed up in his uniform during the Spanish American war. "I know what it's like going from a college degree in industy to being put in charge of men that you have no idea who they are and are supposed to just keep going as each one is killed. I was in the Great War trying to do it diffrently, but I was kicked out because I was no longer fit, and then went out traveling. One day I run into a friend, and next thing I know, both of us are arrested and sent here."
> ---
> [Irons]
> ...


James nodded and sighed, stretching his bad leg out as his knee was feeling uncomfortable. A loud pop was heard and James let off a breath in relief. “Some friend... I was recruited into a mafia by a war buddy in July, who’s gone AWOL since. Went up against these MS bastards, ended up getting back stabbed by, heh, my best friend, and here I am.” James thought about Gab, how for all he knew had deserted them and was living the dream. “I do remember, during the atrocious war, the feeling of fear, of not knowing what to do... it was paralyzing. Seeing your guys who you trained with dropping like flies, bullets, gas, shells raining down.” James looked away as he recalled what he saw, the gruesomeness of it all. “Anyways... I guess I’ll just, I’ll just climb up on my bunk, leave you to read.” James stood up and climbed the ladder, crawling into the bed and looking out the door. At this moment, he saw Reggie across the hall from him on his cell. He climbed back down and went to the door, leaning on it and calling out softly across the hall. “Reggie! Reggie!”

Irons smirked at the bear as he was pulled away. He didn’t resist as he was drug away, being tossed in solitary. The door was slammed as he climbed into the bed, sitting against the wall and sighing. “I’m gonna get out of here... These idiots will respect me and not mess with me.”


----------



## Zenkiki (Oct 28, 2019)

JackJackal said:


> Jack's eyes went wide when he heard this "woah buddy I understand where your coming from but dont you think that was a bit much? I mean I'm all for defending family and righting wrongs but come on!"


He sat down on his bunk and says, "No. I dont think so. So what if there was 5000 people there? It just means that it is more likely to kill the one I want."



Captain TrashPanda said:


> James nodded and sighed, stretching his bad leg out as his knee was feeling uncomfortable. A loud pop was heard and James let off a breath in relief. “Some friend... I was recruited into a mafia by a war buddy in July, who’s gone AWOL since. Went up against these MS bastards, ended up getting back stabbed by, heh, my best friend, and here I am.” James thought about Gab, how for all he knew had deserted them and was living the dream. “I do remember, during the atrocious war, the feeling of fear, of not knowing what to do... it was paralyzing. Seeing your guys who you trained with dropping like flies, bullets, gas, shells raining down.” James looked away as he recalled what he saw, the gruesomeness of it all. “Anyways... I guess I’ll just, I’ll just climb up on my bunk, leave you to read.” James stood up and climbed the ladder, crawling into the bed and looking out the door. At this moment, he saw Reggie across the hall from him on his cell. He climbed back down and went to the door, leaning on it and calling out softly across the hall. “Reggie! Reggie!”
> 
> Irons smirked at the bear as he was pulled away. He didn’t resist as he was drug away, being tossed in solitary. The door was slammed as he climbed into the bed, sitting against the wall and sighing. “I’m gonna get out of here... These idiots will respect me and not mess with me.”


[James]
"Now put the pressure of ledership on your shoulders. Each person is your troop. Your job to make sure they do their duty. If one dies then boo who, leave them there and another will replace. You cant let each person be a true amd proper fur. If you lead, then you have to treat them as disposable. It's a bitter life."


----------



## JackJackal (Oct 28, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> He sat down on his bunk and says, "No. I dont think so. So what if there was 5000 people there? It just means that it is more likely to kill the one I want."


_'Fuck sake...eh he's still better than me I suppose' _jack thought with a sigh "it a bit extreme in my eyes. But not like it can be changed now."


----------



## pandepix (Oct 28, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James nodded and sighed, stretching his bad leg out as his knee was feeling uncomfortable. A loud pop was heard and James let off a breath in relief. “Some friend... I was recruited into a mafia by a war buddy in July, who’s gone AWOL since. Went up against these MS bastards, ended up getting back stabbed by, heh, my best friend, and here I am.” James thought about Gab, how for all he knew had deserted them and was living the dream. “I do remember, during the atrocious war, the feeling of fear, of not knowing what to do... it was paralyzing. Seeing your guys who you trained with dropping like flies, bullets, gas, shells raining down.” James looked away as he recalled what he saw, the gruesomeness of it all. “Anyways... I guess I’ll just, I’ll just climb up on my bunk, leave you to read.” James stood up and climbed the ladder, crawling into the bed and looking out the door. At this moment, he saw Reggie across the hall from him on his cell. He climbed back down and went to the door, leaning on it and calling out softly across the hall. “Reggie! Reggie!”
> 
> Irons smirked at the bear as he was pulled away. He didn’t resist as he was drug away, being tossed in solitary. The door was slammed as he climbed into the bed, sitting against the wall and sighing. “I’m gonna get out of here... These idiots will respect me and not mess with me.”



Reggie looked around the dismal cell, his ears folded back against his head. Panic started to set in as he realized he might never see his friends again and he started to shake, while tears began pooling in his eyes. He balled his fists up, tighter and tighter until finally his sadness and anger overcame him and he started beating his fists into the wall. He didn't even care that there was someone in the top bunk of the bed sleeping and started to wail and yowl. His cries grew louder and louder, until finally he exhausted himself and collapsed on the ground. He finally sat up, back against one of the walls, knees pulled up against his chest and head in his knees. _I'll never see Max or Darlene again. Never see the future of our business or stroll the streets of Chicago...I didn't even get to actually say goodbye to Max...Try to do something right for once and this is what I get. God, I'm such a fuck up. _He finally started to calm down, when he heard a voice quietly calling him and looked up to see that it was James in the cell across from him. "J-James...?" he softly called back. "Is that you?"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Oct 28, 2019)

pandepix said:


> Reggie looked around the dismal cell, his ears folded back against his head. Panic started to set in as he realized he might never see his friends again and he started to shake, while tears began pooling in his eyes. He balled his fists up, tighter and tighter until finally his sadness and anger overcame him and he started beating his fists into the wall. He didn't even care that there was someone in the top bunk of the bed sleeping and started to wail and yowl. His cries grew louder and louder, until finally he exhausted himself and collapsed on the ground. He finally sat up, back against one of the walls, knees pulled up against his chest and head in his knees. _I'll never see Max or Darlene again. Never see the future of our business or stroll the streets of Chicago...I didn't even get to actually say goodbye to Max...Try to do something right for once and this is what I get. God, I'm such a fuck up. _He finally started to calm down, when he heard a voice quietly calling him and looked up to see that it was James in the cell across from him. "J-James...?" he softly called back. "Is that you?"


James for the moment ignored the wolf, focused on his friend across the hall. “Yea, It’s me! Reggie, it’s gonna be ok, I promise. We’re gonna get through this. I’m here, ok? We’re gonna be ok.” He chuckled as he saw the purple and blue cat. “Look, I dunno when mealtime is, but we’ll sit together. We can talk, figure this out. We’re gonna be ok.” He smiled and silently thanked God that he was across from another Whitepaw.


----------



## pandepix (Oct 28, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James for the moment ignored the wolf, focused on his friend across the hall. “Yea, It’s me! Reggie, it’s gonna be ok, I promise. We’re gonna get through this. I’m here, ok? We’re gonna be ok.” He chuckled as he saw the purple and blue cat. “Look, I dunno when mealtime is, but we’ll sit together. We can talk, figure this out. We’re gonna be ok.” He smiled and silently thanked God that he was across from another Whitepaw.



Reggie nodded his head hearing James's reassuring words and took a deep breath. He quickly shook his head back and forth, clearing his head and snapping out of it. _I can't give up. _He looked at James admirably. _He's been through so much shit, yet here he is, still trucking along. I can be better. I've GOT to be better. _"Thank God, at least you're here. Lord knows if anyone's gonna get out of this situation, it's gonna be because of you, Cap. Any idea where we're actually at or how long we might be here?" Reggie asked.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Oct 28, 2019)

pandepix said:


> Reggie nodded his head hearing James's reassuring words and took a deep breath. He quickly shook his head back and forth, clearing his head and snapping out of it. _I can't give up. _He looked at James admirably. _He's been through so much shit, yet here he is, still trucking along. I can be better. I've GOT to be better. _"Thank God, at least you're here. Lord knows if anyone's gonna get out of this situation, it's gonna be because of you, Cap. Any idea where we're actually at or how long we might be here?" Reggie asked.


James swallowed at that, looking down for a moment. _“Like I’m gonna break out like Houdini. Well... might as well try to give hope. That’s the one thing that’s stronger then fear: hope.” _He cleared his throat and looked back across the hallway. “I don’t know. I can only assume we’re in a MS prison. We can’t think about how long this is, we just need to take it day by day. We will go home. Maybe... maybe Wulf knows about us. Or maybe...” He tapered off and sighed. “I don’t know if anyone knows where we are Reggie. All we can do is focus on one day at a time, hoping one day we get out. We just need to survive one day at a time. We make friends with inmates and guards, we can make life maybe a bit easier. You got me?”


----------



## pandepix (Oct 28, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James swallowed at that, looking down for a moment. _“Like I’m gonna break out like Houdini. Well... might as well try to give hope. That’s the one thing that’s stronger then fear: hope.” _He cleared his throat and looked back across the hallway. “I don’t know. I can only assume we’re in a MS prison. We can’t think about how long this is, we just need to take it day by day. We will go home. Maybe... maybe Wulf knows about us. Or maybe...” He tapered off and sighed. “I don’t know if anyone knows where we are Reggie. All we can do is focus on one day at a time, hoping one day we get out. We just need to survive one day at a time. We make friends with inmates and guards, we can make life maybe a bit easier. You got me?”



Reggie nodded. He wasn't too hopeful, but with a some resilience and a whole lot of patience, he figured they might just make it out alive. "I got you."


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Oct 28, 2019)

"Koko wa doko?", the kitsune sits on the bed glancing around. The cell has three faded white walls and large partially rusted steel bars. On the ground relatively well kept square tiles cover a concrete floor. Looking over she sees two garbage bags and instinctively goes to grab one.

First she pulls out a small cream filled sponge cake wrapped in an air tight transparent wrapper. Next two magazines titled "Men in Hollywood" and "Strapping Studs" with attractive men on the cover of each. Finally a total of six hard cover book all in well maintained condition.

_This is strange_, she thought placing the items back in the bag, _if this is indeed prison why are my captures allowing me access to these items_.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Oct 28, 2019)

pandepix said:


> Reggie nodded. He wasn't too hopeful, but with a some resilience and a whole lot of patience, he figured they might just make it out alive. "I got you."


“Good. I’ll tell you this though, when we get out of here, and we will, I’m gonna take control of the ruins of what we had. Wulf’s probably chilling in the Caribbean, Gab with whatever fuckin’ mafia he’s part of, and Sab’s probably dead. We’re gonna get out. So help me God.”
He turned back to the wolf and shook his head. “War is one thing. War, a soldier is a number, either in the survived column or the KIA column. I was in a mafia. That’s a whole different ballgame. That’s closer then war, smaller unit. You want everyone to stay alive, you want to keep everyone alive and take victory at the end of the fight. Because in the mafia there are no replacements, no fresh legs from boot camp. There’s you, your family, that’s it, with all due respect to you, Tyler.”


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Oct 28, 2019)

Peter had sat in his cell for a good few hours now. He had taken a nap at least, seeing as he was extremely exhausted.

He counted how many steps it took to cross from one side of his cell to another. Seeing as he had small feet, it took him over 100 steps to reach the bars of his cell from the back wall.

_I'm running out of things to do..._ He thought bleakly. He decided he'd try and see if he could scope out the area around his cell, at least. It wasn't much. Just a hallway filled with cells like his. He hadn't heard much from around his area. He wondered why the guards put him all by himself over in this area of the prison. He hadn't exactly been disorderly when they came to take all of them.

In fact, the only other person he could think of who was being even a little bit peaceful when they were arrested was Reggie, the other medic. _They couldn't have completely separated me from all the others...why would they?
_
He decided, looking back and forward down the long hallway of doors and cells, that he would try and see if anyone was around him. Peter told himself not to yell loudly, there were probably other inmates sleeping that he couldn't see.

"Hello?" He called out, softly. "Is anyone there?" He hoped someone would answer, even if it was an angry guard telling him to shut up, that would be enough for him.


----------



## Zenkiki (Oct 29, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> “Good. I’ll tell you this though, when we get out of here, and we will, I’m gonna take control of the ruins of what we had. Wulf’s probably chilling in the Caribbean, Gab with whatever fuckin’ mafia he’s part of, and Sab’s probably dead. We’re gonna get out. So help me God.”
> He turned back to the wolf and shook his head. “War is one thing. War, a soldier is a number, either in the survived column or the KIA column. I was in a mafia. That’s a whole different ballgame. That’s closer then war, smaller unit. You want everyone to stay alive, you want to keep everyone alive and take victory at the end of the fight. Because in the mafia there are no replacements, no fresh legs from boot camp. There’s you, your family, that’s it, with all due respect to you, Tyler.”


Tyler sat back in the chair listening to James try and calm reggie, and then finally shrugs at him, "A mafia is more dangerous than war though. In war, you atleast know who you are facing.  Gangs betry each other for more power... be mindful of that." 


Liseran Thistle said:


> Peter had sat in his cell for a good few hours now. He had taken a nap at least, seeing as he was extremely exhausted.
> 
> He counted how many steps it took to cross from one side of his cell to another. Seeing as he had small feet, it took him over 100 steps to reach the bars of his cell from the back wall.
> 
> ...


The cell to the right of peter came a lazed chuckle. "New comer lost and disoriented?" He smiles to himself and then says, "get used to it. The guards have their favorites, and if you arent one, you are going to have them in your face just for breathin'."


GrimnCoyote said:


> "Koko wa doko?", the kitsune sits on the bed glancing around. The cell has three faded white walls and large partially rusted steel bars. On the ground relatively well kept square tiles cover a concrete floor. Looking over she sees two garbage bags and instinctively goes to grab one.
> 
> First she pulls out a small cream filled sponge cake wrapped in an air tight transparent wrapper. Next two magazines titled "Men in Hollywood" and "Strapping Studs" with attractive men on the cover of each. Finally a total of six hard cover book all in well maintained condition.
> 
> _This is strange_, she thought placing the items back in the bag, _if this is indeed prison why are my captures allowing me access to these items_.


A cheetah from across the hall walked over to the bars on her cell and leaned into them, with her legs a step and a half behind, letting her lean forward on the cell bar wall. Her brown eyes looking cross at Akako and then says, "You going to eat the packaged doughnut?" Refering to the twinki.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Oct 29, 2019)

Akako jumps a bit as she didnt notice the cheetah walk up. "Uh I suppose I will later", she kindly, "unless you want it". "I don't seem to have an appetite at the moment".


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Oct 29, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Tyler sat back in the chair listening to James try and calm reggie, and then finally shrugs at him, "A mafia is more dangerous than war though. In war, you atleast know who you are facing.  Gangs betry each other for more power... be mindful of that."


James sighed and climbed back up on the top bunk, shaking his head and chuckling softly. "I shoulda known... I shoulda known we would have been betrayed from the inside. My 'best friend' too, fuckin' bastard was an informer for some Sicilian Mafia. Betrayed us for the power, just like all Italians. As soon as they think they could lose, they cut and run and flip to the victorious side. I should have been mindful of that." James leaned his head against the cold concrete wall and sighed, rubbing his face as the events of the summer flashed before his eyes. He stayed up in the bed until the call for dinner, leaning against the wall and humming softly.


----------



## Zenkiki (Oct 29, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> Akako jumps a bit as she didnt notice the cheetah walk up. "Uh I suppose I will later", she kindly, "unless you want it". "I don't seem to have an appetite at the moment".


The cheetah shrugs and says calmly, "It's just I was wondering if you were, since they are delicious and they only come in with new prisoners. Its a... greeting bag of sorts."

Then after an hour all of the cells in A block opened with three armed guard walking in from then entrance of the block to corral everyone towards the cafeteria at the end of the hall.

At the same time there were guards pushing the female prisoners to the south cafeteria. Once they were there, two guards stood guard at each of the two exits for both rooms resulting in 4 guards watching each of the two cafeterias. 

B block and Solitary still didnt get their meals yet, as they were not released.

[James]
Tyler closes his book and sets it down on the bed and motions James to follow him as soon as he heard the buzzer meaning the doors were opening.

[Reggie]
The fur in the top bunk hissed as the buzzer went off and then tossed his sheets off his body and then rolls off landing in a kneel position and then stood up dramatically.  His orange and black stripes now above his head and pushes Reggie out of his way as he walks out of the cell first.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Oct 29, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> The cheetah shrugs and says calmly, "It's just I was wondering if you were, since they are delicious and they only come in with new prisoners. Its a... greeting bag of sorts."
> 
> Then after an hour all of the cells in A block opened with three armed guard walking in from then entrance of the block to corral everyone towards the cafeteria at the end of the hall.
> 
> ...



"All the more reason to save it", the kitsune glances at the barred window, "because I have a feeling I may be here a while". The buzzer blared and the cell door screeched as it opened. Getting up Akako followed the mass of prisoners to the cafeteria.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Oct 29, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> [James]
> Tyler closes his book and sets it down on the bed and motions James to follow him as soon as he heard the buzzer meaning the doors were opening.
> 
> [Reggie]
> The fur in the top bunk hissed as the buzzer went off and then tossed his sheets off his body and then rolls off landing in a kneel position and then stood up dramatically.  His orange and black stripes now above his head and pushes Reggie out of his way as he walks out of the cell first.


James followed the older wolf out and into the hall, seeing the tiger push Reggie aside as he walked out. He steered clear of him and motioned for Reggie to walk with him and Tyler into the cafeteria.


----------



## pandepix (Oct 29, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> The cheetah shrugs and says calmly, "It's just I was wondering if you were, since they are delicious and they only come in with new prisoners. Its a... greeting bag of sorts."
> 
> Then after an hour all of the cells in A block opened with three armed guard walking in from then entrance of the block to corral everyone towards the cafeteria at the end of the hall.
> 
> ...





Captain TrashPanda said:


> James followed the older wolf out and into the hall, seeing the tiger push Reggie aside as he walked out. He steered clear of him and motioned for Reggie to walk with him and Tyler into the cafeteria.



Reggie stumbles as he's pushed out of the way and his eyes get wide as he sees the full height of the tiger walking in front of him. He quickly regains his footing and sees James with an unknown wolf beckoning for him. He scurries to join. "Holy shi-. Did you see that guy? Better not piss him off or I'm lunch."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Oct 29, 2019)

pandepix said:


> Reggie stumbles as he's pushed out of the way and his eyes get wide as he sees the full height of the tiger walking in front of him. He quickly regains his footing and sees James with an unknown wolf beckoning for him. He scurries to join. "Holy shi-. Did you see that guy? Better not piss him off or I'm lunch."


"Yea... we're at the bottom of the pole here. Just keep your head down, eyes down, and mouth shut. Don't start a fight, but hold your ground. To quote the Navy, "don't fire unless fired upon." He walked with the two and kept his head down, being herded into the cafeteria for dinner. As he walked into the big white room, having tables and chairs that looked like your average lunchroom, he watched keenly, seeing who was violent and who was peaceful. He wanted to try and make some friends because for all he knew it could save his life later on. He got in line and looked back at Tyler. "Lemme ask you something, who should we avoid and who should we try to make peace with?"


----------



## Zenkiki (Oct 29, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> "Yea... we're at the bottom of the pole here. Just keep your head down, eyes down, and mouth shut. Don't start a fight, but hold your ground. To quote the Navy, "don't fire unless fired upon." He walked with the two and kept his head down, being herded into the cafeteria for dinner. As he walked into the big white room, having tables and chairs that looked like your average lunchroom, he watched keenly, seeing who was violent and who was peaceful. He wanted to try and make some friends because for all he knew it could save his life later on. He got in line and looked back at Tyler. "Lemme ask you something, who should we avoid and who should we try to make peace with?"


Tyler grabbed his trey and then points a ttwo major groups, "the group over there with tattoos all over their neck, those are apart of a gang, and they are against the other gang sitting in B block. But..." as he was about to explain something, two furs, a lynx and then a giraffe walks up to a mongoose and slams his head into the chilli, causing him to fight back, but against two people who had the advantage couldnt do much. The guards guarding the hallway to S hall and then the Female cafeteria fired two bullets into the ceiling causing the room to go quiet. "Enough!" The giraffe backs off with his hands in the air, but the lynx had a debt to collect and continued. The second guard walked over and bashed the butt of his rifle into his throat, causing his hands to drop the mongoose and grab his neck. And then grabs him ad drags him off to the S hall. 

Tyler slowly shook his head and then sat down on the south west most table of 6, and then says, "that mongoose was apart of the second gang, and made a bad mistake. You dont want to affiliate with anyone of either gang, otherwise you will deal with attacks from the other."


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Oct 29, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Tyler sat back in the chair listening to James try and calm reggie, and then finally shrugs at him, "A mafia is more dangerous than war though. In war, you atleast know who you are facing.  Gangs betry each other for more power... be mindful of that."
> 
> The cell to the right of peter came a lazed chuckle. "New comer lost and disoriented?" He smiles to himself and then says, "get used to it. The guards have their favorites, and if you arent one, you are going to have them in your face just for breathin'."
> 
> A cheetah from across the hall walked over to the bars on her cell and leaned into them, with her legs a step and a half behind, letting her lean forward on the cell bar wall. Her brown eyes looking cross at Akako and then says, "You going to eat the packaged doughnut?" Refering to the twinki.



_Favorites, huh? _Peter wondered what a prisoner who was a favorite of the guards looked like. He couldn't imagine them being chummy with anyone who _wasn't _in a uniform like theirs. He at least now knew there were people around him, but seeing as that was the only voice..._I must be in one unfriendly part of the neighborhood. _

"What's a 'favorite' look like?" Peter asked the gruff voice to his right. He hoped he wasn't pushing his luck by talking even more.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Oct 29, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Tyler grabbed his trey and then points a ttwo major groups, "the group over there with tattoos all over their neck, those are apart of a gang, and they are against the other gang sitting in B block. But..." as he was about to explain something, two furs, a lynx and then a giraffe walks up to a mongoose and slams his head into the chilli, causing him to fight back, but against two people who had the advantage couldnt do much. The guards guarding the hallway to S hall and then the Female cafeteria fired two bullets into the ceiling causing the room to go quiet. "Enough!" The giraffe backs off with his hands in the air, but the lynx had a debt to collect and continued. The second guard walked over and bashed the butt of his rifle into his throat, causing his hands to drop the mongoose and grab his neck. And then grabs him ad drags him off to the S hall.
> 
> Tyler slowly shook his head and then sat down on the south west most table of 6, and then says, "that mongoose was apart of the second gang, and made a bad mistake. You dont want to affiliate with anyone of either gang, otherwise you will deal with attacks from the other."


James watched in silence and gave a soft "ooo" as the mongoose was attacked, the guards firing their guns and breaking it up. He looked back to Tyler and nodded his head, showing his understanding. "Alright... I could have guessed avoid gangs, but I got it. What about friends in here? Not a gang, but someone to just cover your six? Or does that fall under gang affiliations? Honestly, I'm just looking for someone to watch my back, and do the same for them. I'd watch your back, and Reggie's here too, since we're cellmates and Reggie and I got tossed in here together."


----------



## Zenkiki (Oct 29, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> _Favorites, huh? _Peter wondered what a prisoner who was a favorite of the guards looked like. He couldn't imagine them being chummy with anyone who _wasn't _in a uniform like theirs. He at least now knew there were people around him, but seeing as that was the only voice..._I must be in one unfriendly part of the neighborhood. _
> 
> "What's a 'favorite' look like?" Peter asked the gruff voice to his right. He hoped he wasn't pushing his luck by talking even more.


He laughs, "anyone that has money. You know they have privileges when they can do almost anything and then play nice to the guards and nothing really happens. A slap on the wrist, maybe a day in solitude, then free again." 



Captain TrashPanda said:


> James watched in silence and gave a soft "ooo" as the mongoose was attacked, the guards firing their guns and breaking it up. He looked back to Tyler and nodded his head, showing his understanding. "Alright... I could have guessed avoid gangs, but I got it. What about friends in here? Not a gang, but someone to just cover your six? Or does that fall under gang affiliations? Honestly, I'm just looking for someone to watch my back, and do the same for them. I'd watch your back, and Reggie's here too, since we're cellmates and Reggie and I got tossed in here together."


Tyler looks at him, "The people you can trust are those that have nothing to loose by joining up. I know the wolverine in cell B9 is agressive, but he is nice... he used to be with me, until he was moved cells. Then you also have a buck in cell A17. He is quiet and by himself most of the time, but he is a good sort." He points to a deer off three tables behind James and he was there sitting with two others casually talking."that's him."


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Oct 29, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> He laughs, "anyone that has money. You know they have privileges when they can do almost anything and then play nice to the guards and nothing really happens. A slap on the wrist, maybe a day in solitude, then free again."
> 
> 
> Tyler looks at him, "The people you can trust are those that have nothing to loose by joining up. I know the wolverine in cell B9 is agressive, but he is nice... he used to be with me, until he was moved cells. Then you also have a buck in cell A17. He is quiet and by himself most of the time, but he is a good sort." He points to a deer off three tables behind James and he was there sitting with two others casually talking."that's him."



"Money, huh? Of course..." Peter sighed. Money was definitely not something he had on his side, that was for certain. And he wasn't at all physically strong enough to just assert himself among the other prisoners. _I don't think I can win the "Favorites" game here, not if I don't have a load of cash just in my pockets lying around. 
_
But something about what his neighbor beside him said bothered him. _"They can do almost anything." _That was the worrying part. If he crossed the wrong person he might not see _any _help from the people who were supposed to be watching over everyone. He could be killed by a random prisoner and no one would do anything about it except maybe dump his body somewhere. The more he thought about his situation, the more he didn't like the way the odds were so heavily stacked against him. And, now that he thought more about the prison, he realized he was _in _a prison where there were probably a whole bunch of people already aligned with each other. _There's probably entire gangs here, just waiting for someone new to cross them. _He thought, defeated. 

He took a deep breath, and shook his head a bit. He wasn't going to get caught up in thinking in all the ways he was screwed from the starting line. He told himself he'd have to brace himself for when he finally got out of this cell and explored the rest of the prison. 

"Count your steps..." He muttered. He thinks, for a moment, that he finally understands what Fenry was talking about.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Oct 30, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Tyler looks at him, "The people you can trust are those that have nothing to lose by joining up. I know the wolverine in cell B9 is aggressive, but he is nice... he used to be with me until he was moved cells. Then you also have a buck in cell A17. He is quiet and by himself most of the time, but he is a good sort." He points to a deer off three tables behind James and he was there sitting with two others casually talking. "That's him."


James looked back and saw the deer, trying to decide whether to talk to him or not. He decided the latter, deciding he would be alone for a day or two before he started trying to make connections. He knew that if they knew he was new and trying to make connections, they'd think he was kissing their butts. He sighed before looking back to Tyler and nodded. "Alright... I'll talk to the wolverine at dinner tomorrow and the deer the next day. Get my bearings first before I start trying to get buddy-buddy with other inmates. Thanks for the advice." He smiled a small smile and went on eating, keeping his eyes up and watching his surroundings carefully in case someone approached him.


----------



## Zenkiki (Oct 30, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "All the more reason to save it", the kitsune glances at the barred window, "because I have a feeling I may be here a while". The buzzer blared and the cell door screeched as it opened. Getting up Akako followed the mass of prisoners to the cafeteria.


The female cafeteria was crowded with all the inmates there together, minus those working in the male cafeteria as cooks amd those in solitary confinement. All the girls sat in their little groups, not letting a new girl in.



Captain TrashPanda said:


> James looked back and saw the deer, trying to decide whether to talk to him or not. He decided the latter, deciding he would be alone for a day or two before he started trying to make connections. He knew that if they knew he was new and trying to make connections, they'd think he was kissing their butts. He sighed before looking back to Tyler and nodded. "Alright... I'll talk to the wolverine at dinner tomorrow and the deer the next day. Get my bearings first before I start trying to get buddy-buddy with other inmates. Thanks for the advice." He smiled a small smile and went on eating, keeping his eyes up and watching his surroundings carefully in case someone approached him.


A snow leopard put his trey away on the discard pile by where they were sitting and then sat down next to Reggie and wrapped his arm around his neck, seeing how weak Reggie was. "Say... are you sure you are supposed to be here and not in south Cafeteria? You look pretty girly. You wanna be my girl? Huh?" He grins pulling reggie in towards him acting like he was protecting his girl.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Oct 30, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> A snow leopard put his trey away on the discard pile by where they were sitting and then sat down next to Reggie and wrapped his arm around his neck, seeing how weak Reggie was. "Say... are you sure you are supposed to be here and not in south Cafeteria? You look pretty girly. You wanna be my girl? Huh?" He grins pulling Reggie in towards him acting like he was protecting his girl.


James looked up to see what was happening, this leopard pulling Reggie off his seat. James looked over and spoke in a tone that wasn't stern, nor haughty, but one of a brother protecting a sibling.
"Hey man, cmon now, leave the weak link in the chain alone. What he do to you?"


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Oct 30, 2019)

Standing in line semi edible goos and diced vegetables were tossed on the vixens tray. Nervously Akako walked down the row in between tables. Most didn't pay attention to her while a few looked up or teased her. Locating a spot in the corner she sat down and began cautiously eating.


----------



## pandepix (Nov 1, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> The female cafeteria was crowded with all the inmates there together, minus those working in the male cafeteria as cooks amd those in solitary confinement. All the girls sat in their little groups, not letting a new girl in.
> 
> 
> A snow leopard put his trey away on the discard pile by where they were sitting and then sat down next to Reggie and wrapped his arm around his neck, seeing how weak Reggie was. "Say... are you sure you are supposed to be here and not in south Cafeteria? You look pretty girly. You wanna be my girl? Huh?" He grins pulling reggie in towards him acting like he was protecting his girl.





Captain TrashPanda said:


> James looked up to see what was happening, this leopard pulling Reggie off his seat. James looked over and spoke in a tone that wasn't stern, nor haughty, but one of a brother protecting a sibling.
> "Hey man, cmon now, leave the weak link in the chain alone. What he do to you?"



Reggie tensed up feeling the strangers arm wrap around his neck and gulped. He had spent the night in jail before, but a gang prison was a whole different story. He smiled weakly and was about to answer when James cut in and answered for him. He let out a small sigh of relief. _Stand your ground. STAND. YOUR. GROUND. _"Thank you, but no," he quickly added after James was finished.


----------



## Zenkiki (Nov 2, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James looked up to see what was happening, this leopard pulling Reggie off his seat. James looked over and spoke in a tone that wasn't stern, nor haughty, but one of a brother protecting a sibling.
> "Hey man, cmon now, leave the weak link in the chain alone. What he do to you?"


He smirks and grabs tighter on Reggie, "She is sitting here all alone without a strong male to protect her from people like you." He then reached over Reggie and started eating the bowl of slop that they gave out, taking all of Reggie's remaining food.



pandepix said:


> Reggie tensed up feeling the strangers arm wrap around his neck and gulped. He had spent the night in jail before, but a gang prison was a whole different story. He smiled weakly and was about to answer when James cut in and answered for him. He let out a small sigh of relief. _Stand your ground. STAND. YOUR. GROUND. _"Thank you, but no," he quickly added after James was finished.


He just smirked and then left the trey empty as the guards then started shouting. "ALRIGHT Back to your cells!" He disappeared into the crowd of people putting the treys up and then walking down the hall towards their cells. Tyler looks at the two of them and motion for them to follow him back to their cells.



GrimnCoyote said:


> Standing in line semi edible goos and diced vegetables were tossed on the vixens tray. Nervously Akako walked down the row in between tables. Most didn't pay attention to her while a few looked up or teased her. Locating a spot in the corner she sat down and began cautiously eating.


A gazelle walks over to you sitting down and then says, "So... what's a little girl like you doing here? Do you have a way to pay for cleaning supplies for down south? If not well... it wont be cared for."


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Nov 2, 2019)

Akako looked up, "oh uh I'm here because I destroyed some important things on MS23 property". She then realised something, down south she wouldn't mean... oh no. With all this action since I left Japan I completely forgot about that I'm such a baka. "I'm afraid that 'duty' never past my mind, so I guess that is a no for payment, watashi wa muichimondesu", she said embarrassingly.


----------



## Zenkiki (Nov 2, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> Akako looked up, "oh uh I'm here because I destroyed some important things on MS23 property". She then realised something, down south she wouldn't mean... oh no. With all this action since I left Japan I completely forgot about that I'm such a baka. "I'm afraid that 'duty' never past my mind, so I guess that is a no for payment, watashi wa muichimondesu", she said embarrassingly.


She shakes her head, "Who's that? A loser that thinks he is all tough?" She looks at Akako as she acts weird and then says, "If you want the money for your health, then you can either work for the guards as...entertainment and earn a lot, or you can work in the kitchen for some."


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Nov 2, 2019)

"E-entertainment, you mean like...", the kitsune turned red-er than usual. _Those can't be the only ways to make cash_, she thought, _one involve repeated exposure to very unsanitary slop for pitiful amount of cash and the other would bring dishonor to the Watabi family name but comes with a substantialy greater sum of money_.


----------



## Zenkiki (Nov 2, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "E-entertainment, you mean like...", the kitsune turned red-er than usual. *Those can't be the only ways to make cash*, she thought, *one involve repeated exposure to very unsanitary slop for pitiful amount of cash and the other would bring dishonor to the Watabi family name but comes with a substantialy greater sum of money*.


She nods. "Yeah that..." She then says, "If you cannot do that, then maybe you would be able to get something from the other girls in exchange of things.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Nov 2, 2019)

_Would it be wise to bargain away your only sources of entertainment for cash_, she pondered. "Uhm perhaps...", the vixen mumbled, "what do you beleive is the best course of action". "I've only been here for a few hours so I know very little, don'na tasuke mo dai kangeidesu".


----------



## Zenkiki (Nov 2, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> _Would it be wise to bargain away your only sources of entertainment for cash_, she pondered. "Uhm perhaps...", the vixen mumbled, "what do you beleive is the best course of action". "I've only been here for a few hours so I know very little, don'na tasuke mo dai kangeidesu".


She thought for a bit and says, "Do you happen to have any magazines from a bag in your cell? If so, I could take them from you for...3 dollars, enough to buy a months worth supply for you nethers
"


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Nov 2, 2019)

"Yes I have two and I will be happy to sell them to you", Akako nodded. "Their about very well maintained men", she rose to her feet, "I really don't have a use for them but I will say the men here catch my eye more often than the ones in my own country".


----------



## pandepix (Nov 2, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> He smirks and grabs tighter on Reggie, "She is sitting here all alone without a strong male to protect her from people like you." He then reached over Reggie and started eating the bowl of slop that they gave out, taking all of Reggie's remaining food.



Reggie cringes watching the leopard dig his paw into the slop. "I'm fine, thank you," he says firmly. "And I wasn't hungry anyway, so you're welcome." He feels his patience starting to dwindle and looks at James, raising an eyebrow in question.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Nov 2, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> He smirks and grabs tighter on Reggie, "She is sitting here all alone without a strong male to protect her from people like you." He then reached over Reggie and started eating the bowl of slop that they gave out, taking all of Reggie's remaining food.
> He just smirked and then left the trey empty as the guards then started shouting. "ALRIGHT Back to your cells!" He disappeared into the crowd of people putting the treys up and then walking down the hall towards their cells. Tyler looks at the two of them and motion for them to follow him back to their cells.


James was about to make a move to pull the leopard off of Reggie when the guards dismissed them, allowing him to get away. James finished up his food and shook his head. "Fuckin' coward... I'm sorry Reggie, I shoulda done more." He sighed and put his trey on the pile, following Tyler back to their cell. "Let me ask you something Tyler, that leopard part of a gang? Next time he waltzes over we're not takin' that crap."


----------



## pandepix (Nov 3, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James was about to make a move to pull the leopard off of Reggie when the guards dismissed them, allowing him to get away. James finished up his food and shook his head. "Fuckin' coward... I'm sorry Reggie, I shoulda done more." He sighed and put his trey on the pile, following Tyler back to their cell. "Let me ask you something Tyler, that leopard part of a gang? Next time he waltzes over we're not takin' that crap."



"Naw, it's okay. Next time I'm just gonna open with a fist in his face," Reggie replied, gritting his teeth and cracking his knuckles. "They wanna play dirty, I'll play dirty." He scowled and started muttering incoherently, the words "girl" and "coward" being emphasized every so often.


----------



## Zenkiki (Nov 3, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "Yes I have two and I will be happy to sell them to you", Akako nodded. "Their about very well maintained men", she rose to her feet, "I really don't have a use for them but I will say the men here catch my eye more often than the ones in my own country".


"Then grab them went we head back to our cells, and hand me them." She looks at Akako confused. "You like the men here? They are ugly."



Captain TrashPanda said:


> James was about to make a move to pull the leopard off of Reggie when the guards dismissed them, allowing him to get away. James finished up his food and shook his head. "Fuckin' coward... I'm sorry Reggie, I shoulda done more." He sighed and put his trey on the pile, following Tyler back to their cell. "Let me ask you something Tyler, that leopard part of a gang? Next time he waltzes over we're not takin' that crap."


He nods. "Yeah he is apart of the first gang, the tunnel cats. They are quick and swarm. You will have to be careful with him."


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Nov 3, 2019)

"Not the ones inside this building just the more well groomed ones in the united states outside", she picked up her tray, "and to be honest I'm pretty sure none of these bakas in the male section have ever heard of a brush". Akako walked to the trash can emptied the leftovers on the tray and returned, "I'm Akako by the way".


----------



## HopeTLioness (Nov 4, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "Not the ones inside this building just the more well groomed ones in the united states outside", she picked up her tray, "and to be honest I'm pretty sure none of these bakas in the male section have ever heard of a brush". Akako walked to the trash can emptied the leftovers on the tray and returned, "I'm Akako by the way".



"Rada." the gazelle answered and also emptied her tray. She follows Akako to her cell and waits for her outside of it.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Nov 4, 2019)

"Here you are", Akako handed the items over to the other creature, "I hope you find entertainment in them".


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Nov 4, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> He nods. "Yeah he is apart of the first gang, the tunnel cats. They are quick and swarm. You will have to be careful with him."


James cursed under his breath and shook his head, rubbing his temple in slight frustration. "In that case, we're just gonna have to stand firm. He tries that mess again I'll attempt to separate you from him. I'm not swinging unless they start it, but I'm not getting pushed around in this shithole." James yawned as they came back to their cells. He came to Reggie and gave him an unusual hug, patting him on the back and speaking lowly. "We're gonna survive this Reggie... I promise."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Nov 4, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "Here you are", Akako handed the items over to the other creature, "I hope you find entertainment in them".



Rada takes them and gives her the money. "Thanks, a lot. If you need something, just let me know." She starts to walk away but stops. "Oh, one more thing. You better watch yourself and be very careful. Take care." Afterwards, she left to go to her cell.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Nov 4, 2019)

After waving the gazelle of the kitsune returned to her cell and sat in a bed. "Watch myself", she whispered, "sounds easy enough".


----------



## pandepix (Nov 4, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James cursed under his breath and shook his head, rubbing his temple in slight frustration. "In that case, we're just gonna have to stand firm. He tries that mess again I'll attempt to separate you from him. I'm not swinging unless they start it, but I'm not getting pushed around in this shithole." James yawned as they came back to their cells. He came to Reggie and gave him an unusual hug, patting him on the back and speaking lowly. "We're gonna survive this Reggie... I promise."



Reggie accept his hugs and nods. He heads back into his cell and crawls into the bottom bunk, hoping to get some sleep. He lays on his back and stretches out, but he's too tall and his feet stick out past the bed.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Nov 4, 2019)

pandepix said:


> Reggie accept his hugs and nods. He heads back into his cell and crawls into the bottom bunk, hoping to get some sleep. He lays on his back and stretches out, but he's too tall and his feet stick out past the bed.


James walked into his cell with Tyler and climbed up on the top bunk, yawning and getting under the blanket. He was a smidge too tall for the bed and ended up curling into a ball to stay warm. He got himself adjusted in the bed and called down to Tyler. "Night Tyler."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Nov 4, 2019)

After everyone in A and C went back to their cells, B sounded the alarm to let the prisoners know that it's their turn and opens the cell doors. (@JackJackal , @Liseran Thistle )


----------



## JackJackal (Nov 4, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> After everyone in A and C went back to their cells, B sounded the alarm to let the prisoners know that it's their turn and opens the cell doors. (@JackJackal , @Liseran Thistle )


Jack stood up wordlessly shaking his head as he followed the other prisoners. He was going to start trouble. Not yet. The time would present itself.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Nov 4, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> After everyone in A and C went back to their cells, B sounded the alarm to let the prisoners know that it's their turn and opens the cell doors. (@JackJackal , @Liseran Thistle )



Peter heard a loud alarm go off throughout his small cell, and stood soundlessly as the bars slid open. He noticed the other prisoners leaving, and wondered if he could spot anyone he knew amongst the thrall of Beasts headed for food. 

He took a few steps outside of his cell, and looked back and forward, finally taking in the scope of the place *This place is huge...* he thought. And big places usually meant lots of secrets. He began to carefully follow the rest of the crowd.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Nov 4, 2019)

(This is around the same time everyone gets situated in their cells at the MS Prison.)

(Part 1/3)

It’s a beautiful day in Sicily as we come to view of vast lands, meadows, trees, and rows of a wine yard that spread for miles. Sitting in the heart of it all is the grand estate of the Maione’s home. The Villa is a four-story building and its elevated position with respect to the district offers a panoramic view like no other. Its masterfully decorated with rococo finishes that give it a timeless fabulous look. There are frescoes, stucco and paintings and the interior of the house is huge. There are other buildings of pertinence such as the keeper’s lodgings and other rural buildings of agricultural use. The magnificent villa has a majestic garden that surrounds it teeming with, lush, baroque, full of statues, stairs and mazes. There are flower beds, circular ponds, water features to greet visitors to the garden and offer a charm of another era. The charm of French style is obvious and recall the style of Mannerism and Baroque.


At the end of the garden is a tripartite double ramp majestic staircase, decorated with colorful mosaics of pebbles with geometric designs, all finished with niches that terra-cotta statues. It follows the trends of all the impressive balustrade staircase. There are two entrances: the main and original one is an iron double gate that allows access through a driveway, lined by cypress trees, that leads to the Italian style garden rich in ornamental plants and basins. There is also a double ramp staircase leading to the main level. Guards of all kinds of predator and giant animals are posted all over the estate as they are careful to make sure nothing gets by them. The servants, the females wearing black and white maid attire while the males wearing long sleeves white shirts and black pants and shoes, are busy with their daily chores. Walking down a hallway with two guards behind him is a Southern Cassowary in a well-dressed suit. He soon makes it to a double door with two other guards standing on each side of the door. He pulled out a key from his coat pocket, unlocks the door and walked inside.


The room was spacious with a desk, a vanity mirror, a decorative rug, some large paintings hanging on the wall, and a large, king-sized bed. The cassowary clapped his hands, and four maids quickly scurried in and pulled back the curtains to let in the sun light. The sleeping fur in the bed groaned, and the cassowary spoke in a high-pitched, flamboyant voice. “Rise and shine, you’re highness. It is time for you to start your day.” The fur yawned and slowly rose up in the bed, being none other than the son of the great Maione Family: Gabriello Maione.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Nov 4, 2019)

(Part 2/3)
*[Gabriello]*

It had been six weeks since the feathered lion was captured and taken back home to Italy. He expected to be brutally punished for running away from the mafia, but instead was sent to his room with guards posting by his doors and outside and under his bedroom balcony. Everyday was the same-he gets up, takes a bath, eat breakfast, do mundane work up until lunch, more mundane work, dinner, bath, and back to bed to do it all over again the next day. He wished to be beaten to death or get his head chopped off than to live this lifestyle. To him, it was a prison. He stared at the foul with a frown, which made the other grinned. “Ahh, what is with that face? You look upset, my prince. Is the bed not comfortable enough?” Gabriello growled at him said, “Fuck off, Francesco.” He threw the blanket off him and swings his legs over the bed, put on his slides, and stood up. The maids hurried over and helped him in his robe and made up his bed. He walked over to Francesco, who was smiling at him, and they walked out of his room. Soon, they made it into an extravagant bathroom, with a large, square shaped bath with a running waterfall, marble floors and iconic pillars, and beautiful sculptures of lions. Sitting on the edge of the baths, are four, beautiful bath maidens wearing silk cloths around their bodies, waiting for their master to enter the bath. Francesco bowed and let the feathered lion through. Gabriello huffed as he walked over to the ladies and stood by them. They stood up and removed his clothes and led him into the warm water. Two of the ladies tossed in rose petals from a basket as the other two bathe him. After the bath, Gabriello got dressed in a fine, tailor-made, suit and was taken to the dining room to have breakfast. Classical music plays in the background as the feathered lion sat at the long table, eating silently. Afterwards, he was taking into the study room where he sat at a desk and worked on homework, yes, homework, that he left behind when he was a teen. He growled in frustration on how he was forced to do it as an adult. After hours of studying, he took a break for lunch as a meal was brought to him. Then, he was taken to another room where he practiced his piano lessons as Francesco conduct his lesson. Hours has passed and it was dinner time. He was lead to the dining table, but was surprised to see Stefano sitting at one of the head of the table waiting. He looked to his son as he entered the room and held out his ring. Gabriello walked up, gently took the older, feathered lion’s paw in his, and gently kissed the ring. “_Padre_.” He said in a greeting. “_Figlio_.” The father greeted back. “_Have a seat next to me_.” Gabriello nod and did as he was told. He sat at the seat next to him and has his head down. Stefano clapped his paws and the maids brought in dinner. They fixed their plates and gently sets it before them. Francesco comes up behind Stefano and Gabriello to tie napkins around their necks and stepped back. The two feathered lions ate in silence. After a few more minutes, Stefano broke the silence. “_How are your lessons coming along_?”

“_Fine_.”

“_Did you sleep well last night_?”

“_Not really_.”

“_Do you need some company for the night? I can arrange a beautiful female to be ready for you in your bedroom_.”

“_Noo, padre. I don’t want a female in my bed_.”

Stefano furrowed his brows at him. “_Do you want a male instead_?”

Gabriello’s aquamarine eyes widen in shock. “_What? No! I don’t want anyone in my bed! I just…didn’t sleep well. That’s all. _” Gabriello looked down at his plate as Stefano stared at him. “_Aaaah, I see. You’re feeling a bit of regrets, my son? Upset that you are a traitor to the Whitepaw Mafia? Well, ease your mind of that. You are here now, and they are either dead or sold away._” Gabriello looked up to his father with a stern look on his face. “_Padre, what is my punishment? You know I ran away from the Maione Family Mafia and went to America. I even joined the Whitepaws to stop you and your investment with the MS23. So why am I not severely punished_?” Stefano cut a piece of his steak and eats it before answering his son. “_Simple. Because you are already serving it right now_.” 
“_By sitting here and having dinner with you_?” the young, feathered lion questioned.
“_No. By being here, in this house, with all the luxury that you could want and not allowed anywhere without supervision. You are living like a prince while your friends are living like slaves. While you lay cozy in your king-sized bed, your comrades are probably sleeping in the cold. And as you work and play, they are somewhere being beaten, raped, and/or killed. My son, giving you physical punishment would have not been enough. What you are experiencing right now, is something far more hurtful that being stabbed. This feeling of guilt is worse than getting shot in the chest. And unfortunately for you, you will have to live with this for the rest of your life_.” Stefano finished talking and drink some of his wine. Gabriello stared at him in pure rage. His body is visibly shaking as his paws tighten into fists. He then glares at him and stated coldly, “_I will find them and get them out. Once I find my comrades and Sabrina, we will get together and take you down_!” This statement made the older feathered lion laugh and shook his head. “_Ahh, Gabriello, you really think that they want to see you after what you’ve done? Do you think they will trust you after you kept your identity from them? Come now, son. You know better than that_.” 

“_Sabrina will understand once I talked to her!”_ Gabriello protested.

Again, the lion laughed. “_Sabrina? She will place a bounty for your head instead. After all, she’s really upset with you for what you did in the past_.”

Gabriello furrowed his brows at him in confusion. “What are you talking about?”

Stefano leaned back in his seat and grins. “_Recall fifteen years ago, back in 1909, where you and I made a trip in America. We were on our way to a house because someone was messing with my investments. And you were eleven at the time. You suggested that I take something away from him to make him regret messing with my investments. That house we were going to…was the Whitepaws_.”

Gabriello eyes widen in shock and horror. “_Wh-wh-what..?! But…but then…wait…so that night…she was there_?!” 

Stefano nod his head. “_Indeed, she was there with her mother. And thanks to your suggestion, I decided to make him regret to mess with me by taking the life of his wife_.”


----------



## HopeTLioness (Nov 4, 2019)

(Part 3/3)


Gabriello immediately felt dizzy and looked down. Stefano watched as his son caved in on himself and continued to speak. “_She was very upset to learn the truth that it was you who was there that night and made that suggestion. For the longest time, she was made at me, but doesn’t realize the true killer was the one that was standing by her side_.” Stefano finished his meal and drink, gets up and placed a paw on his son’s shoulder. “_It is best if you forget about them and stay here where it is safe. You are home with the furs who truly love and cares for you. So give up this fantasy you have of rescuing them because there is no point. They’re gone and it is impossible to find them. Especially the white feline. Now I must return to work_.” Stefano bends down and gave Gabriello a kiss on the cheek. “_Goodnight, son. I love you_.” He turns and walked out with the two gorillas following close behind him. Gabriello just sat there in silence as he couldn’t believe on what he heard. He was so shocked that he didn’t finished his meal and was returned to his room. Francesco walked inside the room with Gabriello and looked at him. “Ah, back in your room you go, yes? I must say, the Don speaks the truth tonight. We are your true family here. We love you and want you to stay here…*forever*. Now have a good night, sweet prince.” He bowed and left the room, locking the door behind him and walked away in the halls.

Gabriello just stood in the middle of his room as he processed everything his father said. Then everything started to spiral out of control in his mind. Flash backs of pasts keeps popping up with random quotes from everyone he encounters. He held his head with his paws as he slowly starts to go into madness. The room spun around him with a flashback of the night when the doe was killed and a young Gabriello shouted, “_ISABELLA, NO_!!!!”; and him leaving the country; and then living his life as a hitman until he got an invite to go to Easy Times where he met Sabrina and the others, hearing Sabrina saying, “_We’re taking on the MS23. Can I trust you to do your job_?”; then a flashback of him and Sabrina talking on the plane, when she promoted him to be the peacekeeper, and in Japan where he found the girls. The flashbacks kept hitting him as he grunts and pants, whimpering as another memory comes to mind with James in the hospital, and said to him, “_I asked them to bring you in because I wanted to say thank you. That’s the closest I’ve scraped with death... and you saved my tail_.” With himself replying to the raccoon, “I couldn't let you die, James. You are part of this family.”. At this time, Gabriello had dropped to his knees as he begins to sob as more memories pouring in. Random flashbacks of him, James, and Seph eating together, and Gab comforting Akako when she made her first kill, and then him talking to Peter when he wanted to join, even random random moments of Zack teaching Reggie to do simple first aid, and Umbra standing in a corner, being creepy. He even having memories of going on a lovely date with Hope and another instances where he asks her out when he comes back from Arizona. He remembered her beautiful smile and even wept more. Then there were bonding moments with James and how they became close friends until the horrible day when Fang and his crew came to talk to Sabrina, and when Doyle told him his secret. Seeing the hurt on James’ face made his heart bleed in pain. Seeing Sabrina looking disappointed in him, made his soul shake. Gabriello couldn’t take it anymore that he yelled and roared so loud that he made cracks in the windows. After a long, dragged out roar, he fell to the ground and curled up into a ball, whimpering and shaking in the dark room alone.


----------



## Zenkiki (Nov 4, 2019)

(1/5)


The sounds of gunfire stopped and then muffled shouting barely went down the dark empty halls leading down behind Fang’s desk and then later Savannah and Sabrina’s cell. Savannah was there resting against the cell, spinning a blade she had hid in her boot before the entire family left to go see Fang in the first place. With the sounds of the war ending Sabrina thought that maybe they had done it, but then heard a gunshot after, she knew something was up. She hissed at her nephew to hide the knife, and she was just able to hide it by the time that Fang and Jackson laugh, Jackson, bangs his fist against the cell, bending the inch and half steel. “Here kitty kitty.” Sabrina backs from the bars seeing the threat, which made him purr all the happier with himself. “This looks all too familiar. Just like back in Chicago, I now have you in the cell, instead of me being in it. Remember hearing about the night that your speakeasy went up in glorious flames? That was me! The females on the stage died in seconds, Your patrons, killed without mercy.” Fang sat back letting Jackson have his moment. 

Sabrina looks at him and hisses, swinging her drawn claws out at him. He grabbed her hand and squeezed it in. The powerful grip making her knuckles buckle, but still, he kept crushing them in. Sabrina fell to her knee to try and lessen the pain, but he continued, and soon the bones in her hand cracked, split, and shattered in his grip. Her right hand now a sack for bones to rest in. Fang stepped in and then put his finger under her chin, “I told you that you would regret trying to be like your father, but if you want to be like him so much, then I guess you can join him.” He had his switchblade out, and Sabrina glares at him, staring death in the eyes. 

    She was looking at him, waiting for it all to happen, when a knife flew over her head and dug itself an inch into Jackson’s hand, who had seen Savannah grab the knife from her boot and then protected Fang by putting his hand out. Blood seeps from the wound, and the tip of the blade an inch from Fang’s eyes, when Jackson moved his paw away, Fang smacks his lips unamused and looked up at Savannah. “My my… aren’t we fisty? Who taught you how to throw a knife? Was it the raccoon, or maybe the lion? Well… looks like they didn’t teach you everything.” Jackson then pulls the knife out of his hand, and licks the blade and hands it to Fang, after which he licks his hand where it was slowly leaking his precious blood. 

    Fang walks over to Savannah and slaps her cheek, sending her to the ground. She hisses and grabbed her cheek, which stung softly. Sabrina stood up, trying to tackle Fang, but Jackson held her firmly in a chokehold, leaving the two alone. Fang stood over her and then slams his free hand into her head over and over again. She went limp after a few punches to her head, and then Fang pocketed the knife and whistles for Jackson to bring Sab, and someone else would later grab Sav too.


----------



## Zenkiki (Nov 4, 2019)

(2/5)

After being shoved into a sack, Sabrina was hurled into the back of a van, which then left town, and drove for a quarter-hour, before the bag was picked up and she was flung yet again into another storage bay. Half an hour later the sound of four engines started, and then she felt the ground move. She clawed at the bag with her only good hand and shredded it open, freeing herself of the rucksack, only to find herself in the bottom of a plane, that was on the runway. Her ear twitched feeling something wet drop on her, so she looked up, to see… Savannah hanging from a rope, with her pelt removed. Sabrina screamed and fell back, startled, and the plane took off the ground, sending Sab stumbling back. She finally stopped as her back slammed into the back and sat there waiting for it to level out. The rope holding Savannah up, snapped, sending her carcass into Sabrina. The plane leveled itself off after 30 minutes, and Sabrina was now coated in Savannah’s blood and would have to soak in it for 13 hours, heading to Japan.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Nov 5, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James walked into his cell with Tyler and climbed up on the top bunk, yawning and getting under the blanket. He was a smidge too tall for the bed and ended up curling into a ball to stay warm. He got himself adjusted in the bed and called down to Tyler. "Night Tyler."



Tyler situated himself on the bottom bunk and threw his cover over him and replied back, "Night."

______________________________________________________________________________

The cellmates from B gets lined up and received their food. While Jack was in line waiting to be next, a polar bear came up behind him, shoves him harshly to the side, and cuts ahead in line.  Peter had a tray in his paws as a warthog throws a dab of slop on his plate. All the while, a group of foxes stared down at the white rabbit as they see him as fresh meat. 

(@JackJackal , @Liseran Thistle )


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Nov 6, 2019)

Peter took whatever food it was they served him, and decided he wasn't going to look anyone in the eye. He could feel a very large amount of eyes on his back as he tried to find somewhere to sit that wouldn't immediately set anyone off. 

He wondered if the Beast who had sat next to him was in here now. _Even if he was, I'd doubt he'd want to be friendly with me anyways. _Peter didn't want to count on making friends here. Hopefully one of the other Whitepaw members were her with him in this room. He decided to take a seat by himself,


----------



## HopeTLioness (Nov 6, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Peter took whatever food it was they served him, and decided he wasn't going to look anyone in the eye. He could feel a very large amount of eyes on his back as he tried to find somewhere to sit that wouldn't immediately set anyone off.
> 
> He wondered if the Beast who had sat next to him was in here now. _Even if he was, I'd doubt he'd want to be friendly with me anyways. _Peter didn't want to count on making friends here. Hopefully one of the other Whitepaw members were her with him in this room. He decided to take a seat by himself,



Sitting beside Peter was a mandrill baboon who has his head down and eating his meal quietly. Suddenly, Two of the foxes walked up and looked down to the white rabbit. "Well, lookie here. We got ourselves a little, cute, bunny. Isn't that something? What are ya locked up for? Stealing carrots out of the farms or for being too cute?" The first fox spoke while the other chuckled. The first fox leans into Peter and looking at him from the side of his face. "So, little one, whaddaya say you become my girl? I'll protect you from big, bad men, so no one can hurt your little head." He grins at him.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Nov 6, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Sitting beside Peter was a mandrill baboon who has his head down and eating his meal quietly. Suddenly, Two of the foxes walked up and looked down to the white rabbit. "Well, lookie here. We got ourselves a little, cute, bunny. Isn't that something? What are ya locked up for? Stealing carrots out of the farms or for being too cute?" The first fox spoke while the other chuckled. The first fox leans into Peter and looking at him from the side of his face. "So, little one, whaddaya say you become my girl? I'll protect you from big, bad men, so no one can hurt your little head." He grins at him.



_Oh god, why me? _

Somewhere in the back of Peter's mind he knew something this awful would happen to him. He'd been thinking for awhile how he'd get around this, and after all that time..._he didn't have a damn thing. 
_
"I am perfectly fine by myself." He said, smiling. 

_This can't go right for me in any situation at all..._He made sure he had a hold on the fork he was eating with. For in case this went south like he knew it was inevitably heading.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Nov 6, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> _Oh god, why me? _
> 
> Somewhere in the back of Peter's mind he knew something this awful would happen to him. He'd been thinking for awhile how he'd get around this, and after all that time..._he didn't have a damn thing.
> _
> ...



"Aw, come on, baby. I promise that I will treat you right." The fox grinned.

"Oi."

The foxes looked over at Mandrill and watch as he slowly turned his head toward him, revealing that he's wearing an eye-patch on his left eye. The ape glared at them and said, "Why dun't ya fook off, ya slimy bastards! Thee rabbit doesn't want yee ta be your bitch! Now leave befur I stab ye in the eye an' eat it!" The foxes snarls at him and was about to retaliate when a guard walks up and whacks one of them up on the head. "GET THE FUCK BACK TO YOUR SEATS! I don't want another fight break out because if your bullshit! The next time you do, I will kill you! Now go!" The foxes hissed and walks away. The guard huffs and goes back to monitoring the cellmate. The Mandrill huff and mumbles, "Fookin' bastards." then goes back to eating his food.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Nov 6, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> "Aw, come on, baby. I promise that I will treat you right." The fox grinned.
> 
> "Oi."
> 
> The foxes looked over at Mandrill and watch as he slowly turned his head toward him, revealing that he's wearing an eye-patch on his left eye. The ape glared at them and said, "Why dun't ya fook off, ya slimy bastards! Thee rabbit doesn't want yee ta be your bitch! Now leave befur I stab ye in the eye an' eat it!" The foxes snarls at him and was about to retaliate when a guard walks up and whacks one of them up on the head. "GET THE FUCK BACK TO YOUR SEATS! I don't want another fight break out because if your bullshit! The next time you do, I will kill you! Now go!" The foxes hissed and walks away. The guard huffs and goes back to monitoring the cellmate. The Mandrill huff and mumbles, "Fookin' bastards." then goes back to eating his food.



Peter silently let out a breath he didn't know he was holding in. _Practice your smile, huh? _Well now he definitely knew what Fenry was talking about before. 

"Thank you..." Peter told the Mandrill quietly next to him. He wasn't feeling hungry anymore that's for sure.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Nov 6, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Peter silently let out a breath he didn't know he was holding in. _Practice your smile, huh? _Well now he definitely knew what Fenry was talking about before.
> 
> "Thank you..." Peter told the Mandrill quietly next to him. He wasn't feeling hungry anymore that's for sure.


 
The Mandrill glanced over at Peter and nod to him. "Yur welcome, lad. Gotta be tough 'round here. These fookers will walk over ye like yur ain't nuthin'! Fookin' cowards. All o' them!" He huffed and drunk his water. "Names Fallon. What ye be called?"


----------



## JackJackal (Nov 6, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Tyler situated himself on the bottom bunk and threw his cover over him and replied back, "Night."
> 
> ______________________________________________________________________________
> 
> ...


Jack was already in a piss poor attitude so it wouldn't be surprising if he had gone off on the polar bear. But knowing it would make the shit he was in worse he shook it off and waited his turn. 'Keep it cool Jack. Dont make this like the night on the boat's he thought remembering that his anger caused shit to hit the fan


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Nov 6, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> The Mandrill glanced over at Peter and nod to him. "Yur welcome, lad. Gotta be tough 'round here. These fookers will walk over ye like yur ain't nuthin'! Fookin' cowards. All o' them!" He huffed and drunk his water. "Names Fallon. What ye be called?"



"Peter." he said, nodding. "I've already noticed everyone around here is...not the nicest Beasts I've ever met, that's for certain." He sighed. He was already feeling tired of this place. "So Fallon, how long have you been here?"


----------



## HopeTLioness (Nov 7, 2019)

JackJackal said:


> Jack was already in a piss poor attitude so it wouldn't be surprising if he had gone off on the polar bear. But knowing it would make the shit he was in worse he shook it off and waited his turn. 'Keep it cool Jack. Dont make this like the night on the boat's he thought remembering that his anger caused shit to hit the fan



The beaver from Jack's cell was standing behind him when he saw what happened. He made a big smile, got out of line, and approached the polar bear. "Excuse me! Yoohoo~ Down here!" The polar bear glanced down at the beaver with glasses on and snarled. "What do you want, buck tooth?" 

"You cut my cellmate in line and I don't like it. In fact, it's a sin." Without warning, the beaver pulled out a knife and stabbed him on the back of his calf. The polar bear roars out in pain and falls to his knees. The beaver laughed maniacally then hops on him and started stabbing him repeatedly. The other cellmate watched in alarm and started making a commotion. If Jack doesn't stop him, they'll both get in trouble. 

Jack...

[Stop the beaver] [Continue to watch]




Liseran Thistle said:


> "Peter." he said, nodding. "I've already noticed everyone around here is...not the nicest Beasts I've ever met, that's for certain." He sighed. He was already feeling tired of this place. "So Fallon, how long have you been here?"



"Eight yars it be since I stayed in this hellhole of a place." Fallon answered. Suddenly, they hear a roar and they look up to see a beaver stabbing a polar bear. "Jesus Christ! That lad is fookin' em up! Looks ta be another fight!" Peter then noticed the jackal standing in line.

Peter...

[Calls to him] [Goes over to him and help break up the fight] [Stay and watch]


----------



## JackJackal (Nov 7, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> The beaver from Jack's cell was standing behind him when he saw what happened. He made a big smile, got out of line, and approached the polar bear. "Excuse me! Yoohoo~ Down here!" The polar bear glanced down at the beaver with glasses on and snarled. "What do you want, buck tooth?"
> 
> "You cut my cellmate in line and I don't like it. In fact, it's a sin." Without warning, the beaver pulled out a knife and stabbed him on the back of his calf. The polar bear roars out in pain and falls to his knees. The beaver laughed maniacally then hops on him and started stabbing him repeatedly. The other cellmate watched in alarm and started making a commotion. If Jack doesn't stop him, they'll both get in trouble.
> 
> ...


'Oh boy not good not good!' Jack thought as he tried to pry the beaver from his victim "Hey calm down man! You're gonna get us both in deep shit! It's not that serious!" He said hoping to stop him before he did any fatal damage


----------



## HopeTLioness (Nov 7, 2019)

JackJackal said:


> 'Oh boy not good not good!' Jack thought as he tried to pry the beaver from his victim "Hey calm down man! You're gonna get us both in deep shit! It's not that serious!" He said hoping to stop him before he did any fatal damage



The beaver gets pulled off leaving the polar bear bleeding and shivering from his multiple stab wounds. The beaver looked up at Jack with a big, creepy grin and replied, "Hehehehe...he was rude to cut in line. So I decided to cut him instead." The guards quickly came over to see what's going on. Some of the guards picked up the victim and escorted him to the infirmary. A gorilla guard glares at Jack and the beaver and demanded, "What happened here?!"


----------



## JackJackal (Nov 7, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> The beaver gets pulled off leaving the polar bear bleeding and shivering from his multiple stab wounds. The beaver looked up at Jack with a big, creepy grin and replied, "Hehehehe...he was rude to cut in line. So I decided to cut him instead." The guards quickly came over to see what's going on. Some of the guards picked up the victim and escorted him to the infirmary. A gorilla guard glares at Jack and the beaver and demanded, "What happened here?!"


"Well er....ya see my uh cellmate here just got a little carried away. I-it wont happen again" he said hoping to defuse the gorilla's anger before the beaver went off or they got punished


----------



## HopeTLioness (Nov 7, 2019)

JackJackal said:


> "Well er....ya see my uh cellmate here just got a little carried away. I-it wont happen again" he said hoping to defuse the gorilla's anger before the beaver went off or they got punished



"You better! If it happens again, I'm putting you both in Solitary! In the meantime,  you two are on clean up duty. Report to the cook after your done eating. Do I make myself clear?!" The guard yelled. The beaver smiled and gave a salute. "Yes sir!" The guard huffed and looked at everyone. "Go back to what you were doing! There's nothing to see here!" Immediately, everyone goes on about his business. The gorilla huffed and walked off. The beaver turned to look up at Jack. "Can you let go of me now? I won't do anything. "


----------



## JackJackal (Nov 8, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> "You better! If it happens again, I'm putting you both in Solitary! In the meantime,  you two are on clean up duty. Report to the cook after your done eating. Do I make myself clear?!" The guard yelled. The beaver smiled and gave a salute. "Yes sir!" The guard huffed and looked at everyone. "Go back to what you were doing! There's nothing to see here!" Immediately, everyone goes on about his business. The gorilla huffed and walked off. The beaver turned to look up at Jack. "Can you let go of me now? I won't do anything. "


"Oh yeah." He said setting him down and sighing "look man I appreciate the help but unless someone is beating me or about to murder me please dont take it that far. My head is already fucked up enough I don't need solitary to make it worse"


----------



## HopeTLioness (Nov 8, 2019)

JackJackal said:


> "Oh yeah." He said setting him down and sighing "look man I appreciate the help but unless someone is beating me or about to murder me please dont take it that far. My head is already fucked up enough I don't need solitary to make it worse"



"Aww, but he was being rude. So he had to be punished. But, if you don't like it well, I will _try_ not to do it again. But I can't make any promises." He smiled up at the jackal and then turns away. "Oh, goodie! It's our turn in line. I am really famished after that." The beaver hums as he gets in line and gets his food.


----------



## JackJackal (Nov 8, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> "Aww, but he was being rude. So he had to be punished. But, if you don't like it well, I will _try_ not to do it again. But I can't make any promises." He smiled up at the jackal and then turns away. "Oh, goodie! It's our turn in line. I am really famished after that." The beaver hums as he gets in line and gets his food.


Jack shook his head 'great. Now I've got the guards attention.' He thought and followed him to get whatever crap he was given to eat. 'Gotta keep my eyes peeled for any of the other's. It's clear they want us separated so we dont try to plan anything'


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Nov 8, 2019)

Peter almost shot up, but instead opted for shouting his name. "Jack! Over here!" He called.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Nov 10, 2019)

JackJackal said:


> Jack shook his head 'great. Now I've got the guards attention.' He thought and followed him to get whatever crap he was given to eat. 'Gotta keep my eyes peeled for any of the other's. It's clear they want us separated so we dont try to plan anything'



The beaver grabbed a tray of food and walked with Jack to find a seat. 




Liseran Thistle said:


> Peter almost shot up, but instead opted for shouting his name. "Jack! Over here!" He called.



The beaver looked over to Peter and smiled. "Oh, look! A friendly face! Let's sit with them." He walks over and sits across from Fallon, in which the old Mandrill baboon narrowed his eyes at them. "Hello, hello! Such an exciting day, huh?! Sorry that you had to witness that but he needed to be taught a lesson." The Beaver had said and then offered his paw at Peter and Fallon. "Maxwell Fletcher. A pleasure to meet you!" Fallon only huffed and replied. "Fallon."


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Nov 10, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> The beaver grabbed a tray of food and walked with Jack to find a seat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Peter cautiously took the Beavers hand and shook it. "Peter...Uh, Jack have you seen anyone else around here?"


----------



## JackJackal (Nov 10, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> The beaver looked over to Peter and smiled. "Oh, look! A friendly face! Let's sit with them." He walks over and sits across from Fallon, in which the old Mandrill baboon narrowed his eyes at them. "Hello, hello! Such an exciting day, huh?! Sorry that you had to witness that but he needed to be taught a lesson." The Beaver had said and then offered his paw at Peter and Fallon. "Maxwell Fletcher. A pleasure to meet you!" Fallon only huffed and replied. "Fallon."


Jack had followed the beaver and visibly relaxed when he saw a friendly face "Hey Peter. nice to see a friendly. especially after all that shit." he said then turned to Fallon "I see your making friends already"



Liseran Thistle said:


> Peter cautiously took the Beavers hand and shook it. "Peter...Uh, Jack have you seen anyone else around here?"


when asked the question jack shook his head "not a soul. though I'm guessing their somewhere else in the prison.' he said sitting down "Though i'm sure Jax is in solitary. There's no way these pricks would let him slide after he betrayed them...But im more worried about James. poor bastard was fucked up bad before we came here"


----------



## HopeTLioness (Nov 10, 2019)

JackJackal said:


> Jack had followed the beaver and visibly relaxed when he saw a friendly face "Hey Peter. nice to see a friendly. especially after all that shit." he said then turned to Fallon "I see your making friends already"
> 
> 
> when asked the question jack shook his head "not a soul. though I'm guessing their somewhere else in the prison.' he said sitting down "Though i'm sure Jax is in solitary. There's no way these pricks would let him slide after he betrayed them...But im more worried about James. poor bastard was fucked up bad before we came here"



"Well, if I has ta guess, yur buddies would be in either Cell A, Cell C if they be lassies, and Solitary. Ya may or may not run into them one day." Fallon explained and drinked his milk carton. Maxwell nod his head in agreement. "Yes, he's right! You might see them around, so don't sweat it!" "In thee meantime," Fallon spoke and set his fork down. "I suggest ye better not make any trouble here."


----------



## JackJackal (Nov 10, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> "Well, if I has ta guess, yur buddies would be in either Cell A, Cell C if they be lassies, and Solitary. Ya may or may not run into them one day." Fallon explained and drinked his milk carton. Maxwell nod his head in agreement. "Yes, he's right! You might see them around, so don't sweat it!" "In thee meantime," Fallon spoke and set his fork down. "I suggest ye better not make any trouble here."


"Easier said than done" Jack said looking around "in these places you dont find trouble. It finds you." With a heavy sigh he started eating his food "And I have a feeling things are gonna go from bad to worse from here on"


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Nov 11, 2019)

JackJackal said:


> Jack had followed the beaver and visibly relaxed when he saw a friendly face "Hey Peter. nice to see a friendly. especially after all that shit." he said then turned to Fallon "I see your making friends already"
> 
> 
> when asked the question jack shook his head "not a soul. though I'm guessing their somewhere else in the prison.' he said sitting down "Though i'm sure Jax is in solitary. There's no way these pricks would let him slide after he betrayed them...But im more worried about James. poor bastard was fucked up bad before we came here"



Peter sighed. "Well in any case, I think we should start thinking of what we're going to do next. If we can do anything at all..." He said. _There has to be some way of talking to the others in different sections of the building, but how? _


----------



## HopeTLioness (Nov 11, 2019)

After dinner, everyone but Jack and Maxwell from Cell B goes back to their cells for the night. Jack and Maxwell worked most of the night cleaning the cafeteria and was soon sent to their cells to sleep.

The next day, the buzzer goes off, letting the prisoners know it's time to get up. They get lined up for morning roll call. 

[Cell A]

A hyena guard goes over roll call as he slowly walks past with a pen and clipboard. "T-62971."

"Here."

"M-08930."

"W-61982"

"Here." Replied Tyler.

"R-94583." (@Captain TrashPanda )

"T-82293."

"Here." Replied Reggie's cellmate with a low tone.

"C-77329." (@pandepix )

[Cell B]

A gorilla guard walking while doing roll call. "B-08690." (@Liseran Thistle )

"B-66920." 

"Present!" Replied Maxwell excitedly. 

"J-69414." (@JackJackal )

[Cell C]

A grizzley bear guard walking down the hall as he does roll call.

"K-39510." (@GrimnCoyote )

[Solitary]

A wolverine guard goes through roll call.

"D-82678." (@Captain TrashPanda )

"J-91593." (@JackJackal )

"W-74801." (@Captain TrashPanda )


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Nov 11, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> The next day, the buzzer goes off, letting the prisoners know it's time to get up. They get lined up for morning roll call.
> 
> [Cell A]
> 
> ...


James woke up the next day and rubbed his eyes, his lower back sore from the poor bed. He clambered down slowly from his bed as role was called. When his tag was called, he said, “Here,” in a emotionless voice.


HopeTLioness said:


> [Solitary]
> 
> A wolverine guard goes through roll call.
> 
> ...


Irons sat in his even more pitiful bed and looked to the door as the Wolverine called his tag. “Here,” he also said in a bland tone. 

Sash was standing at the door, wide eyed and bushy tailed, awake and alive. She was not mad, but she had decided now she needed to survive, at all costs. No matter what it took, she was gonna make it out of here, even if she had to go to record lows, she was determined to get the hell out. As the wolverine called her tag, she responded, “я здесь.” (“I am here.”)


----------



## JackJackal (Nov 11, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> [Cell B]
> 
> A gorilla guard walking while doing roll call. "B-08690." (@Liseran Thistle )
> 
> ...


Jack growled in annoyance. As usual he was in a piss poor mood in the morning and the shity bed didn't help. "Here" he grumbled then muttered to himself "fucking asswipe"



HopeTLioness said:


> A wolverine guard goes through roll call.
> 
> "D-82678." (@Captain TrashPanda )
> 
> ...


Jax woke silently. His eyes red and puffy from his tears. How could he let this happen? He was deep in thought and nearly missed hearing his tag being called "here" he said in a low voice. He was mentally exhausted.


----------



## Zenkiki (Nov 11, 2019)

(3/5)

After soaking in her blood for half a day, the plane started to descend, she woke up, raising her head off the red feline in her grip. When the plane landed, Sab stood up and jumped out from where the tires came up into and started running out to anyplace that would be better than wherever Fang was sending her. Sabrina was able to sneak out heading south, and later found a small apartment where she was able to talk to an old lady into giving her a place to stay, seeing how traumatized Sabrina was, the old snow money helped her inside and shut the door behind them. She urged Sabrina into the tub, and thoroughly scrubbed her, getting every crevice, and then handed Sabrina a towel to dry off as she walks back to the kitchen to start making lunch for them. 
    Sabrina slowly got up and walked around the small house as she waits for the food and tea to be made. Along the walls were several paintings of a few people. Sabrina pushed the cloth out of the doorway as the old snow monkey was done pouring the tea and she rushed over offering to take the kettle from her because she was older and less capable, but she shoos her away and tells her to sit. Sabrina begrudgingly sat down on the pillow and looked over the green tea and rice. She wanted to wait for her to come back, but the long flight with no food, starved her and so she broke into the seaweed wrapped rice ball. The white feline sat there quietly munching away at it watching the old lady wondering who she was and why she brought her in. The old lady made her way back to the small table barely off the ground and sat down watching Sabrina happy to have some company and someone to care for again. 
    The way she sat down and didn’t talk made Sabrina feel like she had to say something to end the awkward silence between them, like a date night between friends unsure of where each one was unsure where they were on the other’s priority rank. She looks up at her and asks, “Who are you and why did you bring me in randomly?” 
She lightly laughs at her and raised her glass of green tea, “You were scared. I could see it, and smell the blood on you.” 
Sab slowly nods seeing that as possible, and then asks again, “But I still don’t know your name, miss.” 
She takes a long drawn out sip and then finally says, “I am called Nanna, Grandmother, Caretaker, and for those that none of those fit into, Haru.” 
Sabrina bowed her head a little and says, “Thank you Haru. I don't know what would have happened if I was kept there for much longer. I barely escaped out of the plane I was brought in with.” Haru smiles and continues to quietly sip her tea. Sabrina ate two rice balls and sipped down the green with her before she was done and says, “I think I am all set to leave home now.” She didn’t want to be an intruder and further steal food and time from her. 
    She shakes her head and says, “Sit young one, I have no issues with you staying here with me. It is nice to have some company now and again.” Sab kneels back down after seeing that it would be impossible to argue with her and then sat down waiting for her to finish. “Do you know where home is?” 
Sab was about to blurt ‘of course I do’, but then…. There was no home to go back to. Her home was burned in Chicago, her family is killed. Her second family was presumably dead. Slowly she shook her head giving up. “No… not anymore at least. Everything happened so fast.” 
Haru smiles and then says, “I can help you. If you need time to process everything you can stay for as long as you need. I like having company over every once in a while.” Sabrina nods and then got up to leave to think, but then stops and turns her head to the side, “Thank you… Nanna” then left the room to go lay down. 



------


JackJackal said:


> Jack growled in annoyance. As usual, he was in a piss poor mood in the morning and the shitty bed didn't help. "Here" he grumbled then muttered to himself "fucking asswipe"


The guard walking by sighs and then stood at his gate, "What was that jackass?" He whistles and then two more guards over standing at his gate. "We have a fighter, boys. I think it is time to show this bitch where he belongs." The two reinforcement guards walk into his room and start beating him, having not heard exactly what he said, but knowing it was likely backtalk. The cell next door, a lion growls and grabs the first guard and slams him into the bars. 
Maxwell laughs as he launches at the right guard's nuts and with his buck teeth, punctured his pants. He laughs maniacally as he gets to town biting it off. The guard spins around and shoves him away, but nothing works.


----------



## JackJackal (Nov 11, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> The guard walking by sighs and then stood at his gate, "What was that jackass?" He whistles and then two more guards over standing at his gate. "We have a fighter, boys. I think it is time to show this bitch where he belongs." The two reinforcement guards walk into his room and start beating him, having not heard exactly what he said, but knowing it was likely backtalk. The cell next door, a lion growls and grabs the first guard and slams him into the bars.
> Maxwell laughs as he launches at the right guard's nuts and with his buck teeth, punctured his pants. He laughs maniacally as he gets to town biting it off. The guard spins around and shoves him away, but nothing works.


Jack smirks through the pain and an evil gleam shone in his eyes. He waited for a second taking one last hit before quickly striking the guard between his knee and ankle making him fall on one knee in massive pain allowing the Jackal to continue his assault and strike his bicep, paralyzing the arm and adding to the pain the guard was already in and he gave him no time to recover as he then struck his collar bone with enough power to fracture it. He finished his assault with a strong blow to his lower jaw hoping it would render the guard unconscious


----------



## Zenkiki (Nov 11, 2019)

JackJackal said:


> Jack smirks through the pain and an evil gleam shone in his eyes. He waited for a second taking one last hit before quickly striking the guard between his knee and ankle making him fall on one knee in massive pain allowing the Jackal to continue his assault and strike his bicep, paralyzing the arm and adding to the pain the guard was already in and he gave him no time to recover as he then struck his collar bone with enough power to fracture it. He finished his assault with a strong blow to his lower jaw hoping it would render the guard unconscious


Max left the man castrated and then knocks him out with a headbutt. He then searches through the guards uniform. "We have 5 minutes. Hurry." He then tosses him away angirly and then went on to search the other. A deep purr came from the doorway were the lion was holding the keys from the main guard and then tossed them to Max.


----------



## JackJackal (Nov 11, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Max left the man castrated and then knocks him out with a headbutt. He then searches through the guards uniform. "We have 5 minutes. Hurry." He then tosses him away angirly and then went on to search the other. A deep purr came from the doorway were the lion was holding the keys from the main guard and then tossed them to Max.


Jack stretched a bit and smirked "oh man that felt good!" He said and his smile grew when the lion. Tossed the keys to max "Nice. Hey thanks for taking care of him." Jack said then looked to Maxwell "you've been here longer than me. So what's the plan now that we have those?"


----------



## Zenkiki (Nov 11, 2019)

JackJackal said:


> Jack stretched a bit and smirked "oh man that felt good!" He said and his smile grew when the lion. Tossed the keys to max "Nice. Hey thanks for taking care of him." Jack said then looked to Maxwell "you've been here longer than me. So what's the plan now that we have those?"


Max grabs the keys off the ground amd then stood up, "just going to go talk to a friend." The two of them then snuck out of the cell and went out towards the processing room and slipped the keys into a loose tile in the corner and then went into the med bay and grabbed painkillers and other prescription drugs in the cabinets.


----------



## JackJackal (Nov 11, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Max grabs the keys off the ground amd then stood up, "just going to go talk to a friend." The two of them then snuck out of the cell and went out towards the processing room and slipped the keys into a loose tile in the corner and then went into the med bay and grabbed painkillers and other prescription drugs in the cabinets.


While they went to do that Jack contemplated whether or not it would be a good idea to search for the others. then he shrugged. He was already gonna be in deep shit for this so fuck it! He started to sneak around the prison hoping to find anyone from the crew before he was caught


----------



## Zenkiki (Nov 11, 2019)

JackJackal said:


> While they went to do that Jack contemplated whether or not it would be a good idea to search for the others. then he shrugged. He was already gonna be in deep shit for this so fuck it! He started to sneak around the prison hoping to find anyone from the crew before he was caught


As Max and the lion were getting supplies, Jack was able to sneak out into the halls, and since he saw Peter already and no one else in B block he tries his luck in A block. Up the at the start of the cells, James was laying on the upper bunk and tyler below him, while Reggie was in the bottom rack below his cellmate tiger who was wrapped once again in his blanket.


----------



## JackJackal (Nov 11, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> As Max and the lion were getting supplies, Jack was able to sneak out into the halls, and since he saw Peter already and no one else in B block he tries his luck in A block. Up the at the start of the cells, James was laying on the upper bunk and tyler below him, while Reggie was in the bottom rack below his cellmate tiger who was wrapped once again in his blanket.


Jack smile and went up to their cells "James! Reggie! Your alive!" He saw the cellmate they had and wondered if they were ang better than Max. Sanity wise that is. "Boy am I glad to see you two!"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Nov 12, 2019)

JackJackal said:


> Jack smile and went up to their cells "James! Reggie! Your alive!" He saw the cellmate they had and wondered if they were ang better than Max. Sanity wise that is. "Boy am I glad to see you two!"


James was sitting on the edge of the bed as Jack's familiar voice came from the door. He looked to see him and his eyes went a bit wide. "J-Jack?! The hell are you doing up here?!" He quickly climbed down to the floor, although when he landed his right knee gave a loud _POP. _He grimaced and grit his teeth before limping to the door. "H-how did you get free? You know if anyone else is here?"


----------



## pandepix (Nov 12, 2019)

JackJackal said:


> Jack smile and went up to their cells "James! Reggie! Your alive!" He saw the cellmate they had and wondered if they were ang better than Max. Sanity wise that is. "Boy am I glad to see you two!"



Reggie was laying in bed when he heard a familiar voice. He sat up quickly, and smacked his head into the bed. He makes his way over to the door and squints his eyes. "J-Jack? Is that you?" His eyes grow wider as he realizes it is. "Holy shit Jack. How did you manage to get out?"


----------



## JackJackal (Nov 12, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James was sitting on the edge of the bed as Jack's familiar voice came from the door. He looked to see him and his eyes went a bit wide. "J-Jack?! The hell are you doing up here?!" He quickly climbed down to the floor, although when he landed his right knee gave a loud _POP. _He grimaced and grit his teeth before limping to the door. "H-how did you get free? You know if anyone else is here?"





pandepix said:


> Reggie was laying in bed when he heard a familiar voice. He sat up quickly, and smacked his head into the bed. He makes his way over to the door and squints his eyes. "J-Jack? Is that you?" His eyes grow wider as he realizes it is. "Holy shit Jack. How did you manage to get out?"


"Let's just say when I'm caught I'm in for a real ass whooping" jack said quickly "and yeah I know peter is here. We had the same meal time. I pretty sure Jax is here too. Probably being tortured or In solitary. " he said quickly looking around constantly "How you guys holding up?"


----------



## pandepix (Nov 12, 2019)

JackJackal said:


> "Let's just say when I'm caught I'm in for a real ass whooping" jack said quickly "and yeah I know peter is here. We had the same meal time. I pretty sure Jax is here too. Probably being tortured or In solitary. " he said quickly looking around constantly "How you guys holding up?"



"I...I guess I'm alright. As long as there's a familiar face around, I should be okay. But if that snow leopard tries to mess with me again, his next meal is gonna be a knuckle sandwich. What about you?" Reggie asks Jack.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Nov 12, 2019)

"<MAMA! MAMA! look what I found>", the warmth of summer radiates from a field decorated with wild flowers of nearly all colors. A small red vixen leaps through the painting worthy scene with great velocity. Ahead of her a larger creature gracefully looks over and smiles.

"<Hehe oh Akako>", light breezes ruffle her blue kimono like waves upon an ocean. Getting down on her knees the woman runs a hand through Akako's hair. "<What is it you wish to show me>", her voice sounds sweat and nurturing comparable to personified honey or an athropromorphsized harp.

In the childs paw the kitsune held out a flower in a gradient from pink to white. "<It's for you>", a crimson bow connected to her braid jitters in the wind. "<I would have got you more than one>", her tone changes to annoyance, "<but Aere smashed the rest like the jerk he is>".

The mother graciously takes the flower, "<thank you>". Leaning forward she kissed her lightly on the forehead. "<But remember Akako you mustn't dwell on your brothers actions>".

She shakes her head, "<he's alway mean though!>". "<He broke my magician wand, stole my booklight, and smashes the flowers I like>", her fist clenches, "<he never stops trying to make me mad or sad>".

"<I'm afraid Aere isn't doing these thing purely out of spite but rather the need to incite a reaction>". "<Whenever you get angry or are teary eyed you are giving him exactly what he wants>". "<Your best course of action is to ignore him and for that matter all those who want to harm you just for a reaction>".

"<But Mama what if he still won't stop?>". Akako asks.

"<Trust me my daughter he will>", she looks into the distance. A memory appears to have ingolfed her mind like a hazey fog as she became momentarily lost to the horizon. The faint addition of sadness suddently looms in her voice, "<there are far worse people than your brother who eventually stopped>". Her gaze and attention returned to Akako, "<it's neerly supper, it probably would be best to head back now>".

Scooping up the young girl her saggy sleaves wrapped around Akako like a blanket. Rising up both kitsunes traveled up the field to an small country house. The scent of cooking rice overpowered the surrounding air as two kitsunes occupied the dining room. One female who brought forward a steaming pot and another male who casually sipped a cup of tea. "<You two made it just in time>", he chuckled.

___________________________________________

Reality broke through and put an abrupt end to the dream as a loud voice lists of names. Lifting her head water trailed down from her eyes and down her cheek and speckled her pillow. "Was I...", she looks around.

"K-39105!!!".

She wipes her face and yells back, "PRESENT!". _I can't beleive I did that in my sleep, if any of these bakayarous find out they'll make fun of me_, the vixen sighs.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Nov 12, 2019)

JackJackal said:


> "Let's just say when I'm caught I'm in for a real ass whooping" jack said quickly "and yeah I know peter is here. We had the same meal time. I pretty sure Jax is here too. Probably being tortured or In solitary. " he said quickly looking around constantly "How you guys holding up?"


James sighed and looked to his bad knee. “I’m fine... knee ain’t ever gonna be the same, but I’m gonna be alright.” He looked to the jackal and chuckled. “Im betting you’re alright, since you’re out and about.”


----------



## JackJackal (Nov 12, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James sighed and looked to his bad knee. “I’m fine... knee ain’t ever gonna be the same, but I’m gonna be alright.” He looked to the jackal and chuckled. “Im betting you’re alright, since you’re out and about.”





pandepix said:


> "I...I guess I'm alright. As long as there's a familiar face around, I should be okay. But if that snow leopard tries to mess with me again, his next meal is gonna be a knuckle sandwich. What about you?" Reggie asks Jack.


"Well aside from being beat and having a crazy cellmate who bit the balls off a guard I'm ok." Jack said rolling his eyes "I dont have much time left. I'm gonna try to find the others and hopefully find a way to keep in touch with you two." He smiled and ran off "stay strong guys!" He yelled back just before he left the cell block


----------



## Zenkiki (Nov 12, 2019)

JackJackal said:


> "Well aside from being beat and having a crazy cellmate who bit the balls off a guard I'm ok." Jack said rolling his eyes "I dont have much time left. I'm gonna try to find the others and hopefully find a way to keep in touch with you two." He smiled and ran off "stay strong guys!" He yelled back just before he left the cell block


Max and the lion had stashed the meds and made it back to their respective guards. The three unconscious guards were removed and the guard at the end of the hall saw them walk in their cells and ran over to them, which they each followed orders and were marched down to the S hall and locked up, after getting searched. As Jack finished talking to James the Gorilla from B block walks around the corner and sees Jack running. 
[Hide] [Fight] [flee]


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Nov 12, 2019)

JackJackal said:


> "Well aside from being beat and having a crazy cellmate who bit the balls off a guard I'm ok." Jack said rolling his eyes "I dont have much time left. I'm gonna try to find the others and hopefully find a way to keep in touch with you two." He smiled and ran off "stay strong guys!" He yelled back just before he left the cell block


James just watched stunned as he described his cell mate and ran off. “S-see ya...” He rubbed his face and stretched his leg out, his knee making another pop. He leaned on the door and waited for it to open as he spoke softly to himself. “Lord doth work in mysterious ways.”


----------



## JackJackal (Nov 12, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Max and the lion had stashed the meds and made it back to their respective guards. The three unconscious guards were removed and the guard at the end of the hall saw them walk in their cells and ran over to them, which they each followed orders and were marched down to the S hall and locked up, after getting searched. As Jack finished talking to James the Gorilla from B block walks around the corner and sees Jack running.
> [Hide] [Fight] [flee]


[Fight]
Jack had just caught a glimpse of the gorilla guard when he looked back and stopped in his tracks turning to face the guard. Running would only make him tired and hiding in this place would work as well as chopping firewood with a shovel since the guard would know the layout already. "Listen big guy" he said smirking smugly "this can end 2 ways. One, you pretend you didn't see me and i dont break your legs. Or 2, I make it so your own momma wont recognize you!"


----------



## Zenkiki (Nov 12, 2019)

JackJackal said:


> [Fight]
> Jack had just caught a glimpse of the gorilla guard when he looked back and stopped in his tracks turning to face the guard. Running would only make him tired and hiding in this place would work as well as chopping firewood with a shovel since the guard would know the layout already. "Listen big guy" he said smirking smugly "this can end 2 ways. One, you pretend you didn't see me and i dont break your legs. Or 2, I make it so your own momma wont recognize you!"


He slams his fist down on the concrete floor cracking it hearing the challenge. His jaws practically dislocated as he lets out a deafening scream, saliva spraying all over. He wallks forward, his legs then stepping where his fists cracked and indented the cement. Hearing the call guards came from the crew quaters now behind Jack and two more walk in the hall, the clicking of the action slide loading in the 7.62 round onto the chamber.


----------



## JackJackal (Nov 12, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> He slams his fist down on the concrete floor cracking it hearing the challenge. His jaws practically dislocated as he lets out a deafening scream, saliva spraying all over. He wallks forward, his legs then stepping where his fists cracked and indented the cement. Hearing the call guards came from the crew quaters now behind Jack and two more walk in the hall, the clicking of the action slide loading in the 7.62 round onto the chamber.


_'Fucking shitlord' _Jack thought and and growled as he lifted his hands in the air "fine. I know when I'm beat." He said glaring at the gorilla "And here I thought your kind relied on their own strength. Coward!"


----------



## Zenkiki (Nov 12, 2019)

JackJackal said:


> _'Fucking shitlord' _Jack thought and and growled as he lifted his hands in the air "fine. I know when I'm beat." He said glaring at the gorilla "And here I thought your kind relied on their own strength. Coward!"


He continues to step forward, with deep slow steps, as he gets to Jack he let out another scream, his spit flying all over the jackal's face. He then reached to detain him. His thick arms twice if not triple the strongest animals in here.


----------



## JackJackal (Nov 12, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> He continues to step forward, with deep slow steps, as he gets to Jack he let out another scream, his spit flying all over the jackal's face. He then reached to detain him. His thick arms twice if not triple the strongest animals in here.


_'Ok Jack focus. You have one shot at this.' _He thought as the gorilla got closer. If he knew one thing it was as bigger was never better. There was always a way to hurt someone no matter how tough they were. Once the gorilla's hand was close enough Jack used his speed to quickly grab him between the thumb and index finger pressing hard to send pain up his arm. Or at least that's what he hoped would happen.


----------



## Zenkiki (Nov 12, 2019)

JackJackal said:


> _'Ok Jack focus. You have one shot at this.' _He thought as the gorilla got closer. If he knew one thing it was as bigger was never better. There was always a way to hurt someone no matter how tough they were. Once the gorilla's hand was close enough Jack used his speed to quickly grab him between the thumb and index finger pressing hard to send pain up his arm. Or at least that's what he hoped would happen.


He stood there watching as Jack pinched his webbing between his thumb and index and then slammed his other hand into his chest, knocking him down on the ground. The gorilla sat down ontop of him and started pounding his chest. Left, right, left, right. A jackhammer pounding away, ribs crack and soon his lungs explode. After feeling them explode he stood up and danced around snarling at him, "This end 3rd way, you dead!" The two armes men come back and drag him out of the hall. The whole scene happening infront of Reggie and James.


----------



## JackJackal (Nov 13, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> He stood there watching as Jack pinched his webbing between his thumb and index and then slammed his other hand into his chest, knocking him down on the ground. The gorilla sat down ontop of him and started pounding his chest. Left, right, left, right. A jackhammer pounding away, ribs crack and soon his lungs explode. After feeling them explode he stood up and danced around snarling at him, "This end 3rd way, you dead!" The two armes men come back and drag him out of the hall. The whole scene happening infront of Reggie and James.


Jack screamed in pain when his ribs cracked and once his lungs burst he froze then went limp. He was numb...no...he was dying...he had to be...everything was going dark...he couldn't breathe...he could barely think. Then all at once everything stopped. 
He was lost in darkness....


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Nov 13, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> He stood there watching as Jack pinched his webbing between his thumb and index and then slammed his other hand into his chest, knocking him down on the ground. The gorilla sat down ontop of him and started pounding his chest. Left, right, left, right. A jackhammer pounding away, ribs crack and soon his lungs explode. After feeling them explode he stood up and danced around snarling at him, "This end 3rd way, you dead!" The two armes men come back and drag him out of the hall. The whole scene happening infront of Reggie and James.





JackJackal said:


> Jack screamed in pain when his ribs cracked and once his lungs burst he froze then went limp. He was numb...no...he was dying...he had to be...everything was going dark...he couldn't breathe...he could barely think. Then all at once everything stopped.
> He was lost in darkness....


James watched as Jack challenged the gorilla. He said in a low voice that he thought Jack could hear, “Jack, no, you can’t win this...” When he watched the foolish hothead try to inflict pain on the behemoth, he sighed in disappointment, closed his eyes, and rubbed his temples. He looked back as the gorilla pulverized his chest cavity, rendering him unconscious and half dead. He was stoic as he was drug away, his mind remembering the boat and how Jack almost backstabbed him. He wiped his nose as he watched Jack be drug away before speaking with ice in his voice. 
“Looks like we lost one. Pity.”
He turned back into his cell and sat in the wood chair in the corner, stretching his bad leg out as he waited to go to breakfast.


----------



## pandepix (Nov 13, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> He stood there watching as Jack pinched his webbing between his thumb and index and then slammed his other hand into his chest, knocking him down on the ground. The gorilla sat down ontop of him and started pounding his chest. Left, right, left, right. A jackhammer pounding away, ribs crack and soon his lungs explode. After feeling them explode he stood up and danced around snarling at him, "This end 3rd way, you dead!" The two armes men come back and drag him out of the hall. The whole scene happening infront of Reggie and James.



Reggie watched in horror as Jack was slowly almost beaten to death. He clenched his fists and grit his teeth wanting to help, but knew if he wanted to escape this hellhole, he'd have to do what James said and be patient. Reggie looked over at James who was clearly distraught and shook his head, patting his back in an attempt to comfort him. He put his head down and shuffled back to his room, silently praying that nothing like that would ever happen to himself.


----------



## Zenkiki (Nov 14, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James watched as Jack challenged the gorilla. He said in a low voice that he thought Jack could hear, “Jack, no, you can’t win this...” When he watched the foolish hothead try to inflict pain on the behemoth, he sighed in disappointment, closed his eyes, and rubbed his temples. He looked back as the gorilla pulverized his chest cavity, rendering him unconscious and half dead. He was stoic as he was drug away, his mind remembering the boat and how Jack almost backstabbed him. He wiped his nose as he watched Jack be drug away before speaking with ice in his voice.
> “Looks like we lost one. Pity.”
> He turned back into his cell and sat in the wood chair in the corner, stretching his bad leg out as he waited to go to breakfast.


Tyler looks at James as shakes his head seeing what happened.  "He didnt stand a chance, and the guards had no problem puttin him down. They might take him to surgey to help him, but I don't think so. For now I would work on getting through the day alive." 

---
The cell doors in A and C blocks open while a guard walks from the enterance towards the cafeteria to herd the crowd where they are supposed to go.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Nov 14, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Tyler looks at James as shakes his head seeing what happened.  "He didnt stand a chance, and the guards had no problem puttin him down. They might take him to surgey to help him, but I don't think so. For now I would work on getting through the day alive."
> 
> ---
> The cell doors in A and C blocks open while a guard walks from the enterance towards the cafeteria to herd the crowd where they are supposed to go.


“He’s always been a fucking hard head. I’m out of pity for him, ever since I knew him he was fire, ready, aim. He needed to get put in his place.”
As the doors opened, James stood up and stretched, limping out and motioning for Reggie to stay by his side. He walked among the hordes of fellow inmates to the cafeteria, his eyes up for anything, or anyone, who would cause trouble to cross his path. After watching Jack get laid out, James had two goals: survive, and protect Reggie. Nothing else mattered, for all he knew Jack was now dead, and so was everyone else. No one but Reggie and himself mattered, he now put his survival over everything else.
Before the botched assault, James was one to take one for the team. One could call him a team player. Now, to Reggie, he appeared as cold, aloof, and only focused on himself and the one guy he cared about in this hellhole, which was the purple feline.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Nov 14, 2019)

Sitting down at a table in an old diner, Zach sits counting up how many supplies he has stashed away. He had, somehow, managed to find an even bigger case than the one before, so now he was able to fit yet more things in it. It was, actually big enough for his supplies and Umbra's toxicology kit.

"Welp, I think that's everything." He said to Umbra. "We should hurry up and find Wulf before we leave. Trains wait for no one, that's for certain." 

Umbra nodded. He had been strangely quiet these past few days. "Have you seen Wulf lately?" Umbra asked. 

"Nope. Which is why we gotta find him." He shut the case closed. 

@Wulf Canavar


----------



## pandepix (Nov 14, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> “He’s always been a fucking hard head. I’m out of pity for him, ever since I knew him he was fire, ready, aim. He needed to get put in his place.”
> As the doors opened, James stood up and stretched, limping out and motioning for Reggie to stay by his side. He walked among the hordes of fellow inmates to the cafeteria, his eyes up for anything, or anyone, who would cause trouble to cross his path. After watching Jack get laid out, James had two goals: survive, and protect Reggie. Nothing else mattered, for all he knew Jack was now dead, and so was everyone else. No one but Reggie and himself mattered, he now put his survival over everything else.
> Before the botched assault, James was one to take one for the team. One could call him a team player. Now, to Reggie, he appeared as cold, aloof, and only focused on himself and the one guy he cared about in this hellhole, which was the purple feline.



Reggie jolted awake as soon as the buzzer for breakfast went off and again, slammed his head into the bunk. He softly groaned, rubbing his head, when he saw James beckoning for him as he started walking to the cafeteria and he quickly joined him so they walked together. Reggie hadn't noticed it before, but he saw James was limping. Reggie looked down at James's leg. "Damn, really did a number on ya this time. You think it's fixable?" Reggie asked. _Maybe I can make him a crutch or something so it doesn't get worse. _"And speaking of fixable, you think Jack's gonna make it?"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Nov 14, 2019)

pandepix said:


> Reggie jolted awake as soon as the buzzer for breakfast went off and again, slammed his head into the bunk. He softly groaned, rubbing his head, when he saw James beckoning for him as he started walking to the cafeteria and he quickly joined him so they walked together. Reggie hadn't noticed it before, but he saw James was limping. Reggie looked down at James's leg. "Damn, really did a number on ya this time. You think it's fixable?" Reggie asked. _Maybe I can make him a crutch or something so it doesn't get worse. _"And speaking of fixable, you think Jack's gonna make it?"


James looked down to his knee and sighed as he limped along. "I don't think so... it hurts when I walk on it, I don't think I'll walk right again. But, I'll survive." As soon as he mentioned Jack, his face went cold and emotionless. "I couldn't care less about Jack right now. He thought he could fight someone three times bigger than him, he got put in his place better than me or Sabrina could have ever done. What matters is me and you sticking together and surviving. Nothing else matters." He looked back ahead as he got in line for breakfast.


----------



## Zenkiki (Nov 15, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James looked down to his knee and sighed as he limped along. "I don't think so... it hurts when I walk on it, I don't think I'll walk right again. But, I'll survive." As soon as he mentioned Jack, his face went cold and emotionless. "I couldn't care less about Jack right now. He thought he could fight someone three times bigger than him, he got put in his place better than me or Sabrina could have ever done. What matters is me and you sticking together and surviving. Nothing else matters." He looked back ahead as he got in line for breakfast.





pandepix said:


> Reggie jolted awake as soon as the buzzer for breakfast went off and again, slammed his head into the bunk. He softly groaned, rubbing his head, when he saw James beckoning for him as he started walking to the cafeteria and he quickly joined him so they walked together. Reggie hadn't noticed it before, but he saw James was limping. Reggie looked down at James's leg. "Damn, really did a number on ya this time. You think it's fixable?" Reggie asked. _Maybe I can make him a crutch or something so it doesn't get worse. _"And speaking of fixable, you think Jack's gonna make it?"


In the cafeteria the same people sat in the same place. They were of course last to get their food, but no one did anything to them directly right now. No one wanted to test the guards after what happened earlier, keeping everyone in line. Irons was let of solitary and put into the cafeteria with everyone else.
-----

In South Cafeteria the guards dropped off a girl hyena from solitary, who then immediately shoved her way into her spot at a table, pushing Akako out of the way.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Nov 15, 2019)

"Hey watch it", some of the gravy and goo dripped of the trey as the Hyena pushed her aside. "You didn't have to do that", Akako said brushing off her jumpsuit, "I would have moved if you asked".


----------



## Zenkiki (Nov 15, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "Hey watch it", some of the gravy and goo dripped of the trey as the Hyena pushed her aside. "You didn't have to do that", Akako said brushing off her jumpsuit, "I would have moved if you asked".


She rolls her eyes and then ate her food ignoring Akako, seeing how little of a treat she was to her.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Nov 15, 2019)

_What did I do to make her treat me like dirt,_ she thought scooting over a bit, _perhaps if I try to interact with her kindly she'll stop treating me like some yariman. _"Hey uh whats your name?...", the kitsune asked.


----------



## Zenkiki (Nov 15, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> _What did I do to make her treat me like dirt,_ she thought scooting over a bit, _perhaps if I try to interact with her kindly she'll stop treating me like some yariman. _"Hey uh whats your name?...", the kitsune asked.


She continues to eat ignoring her, then a doe looks at Akako, "Morrigan is not someone who gets along with others. She killed her past cellmate"


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Nov 15, 2019)

"You mean...", she looked at the hyena and turned her head back to the doe. "Well in that case I suppose I should just leave her be", the vixen then thought, _I'd hate to see the poor baka who ends up being her new cellmate._


----------



## Zenkiki (Nov 15, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "You mean...", she looked at the hyena and turned her head back to the doe. "Well in that case I suppose I should just leave her be", the vixen then thought, _I'd hate to see the poor baka who ends up being her new cellmate._


She nods confirmimg what Akako was going to say. "It is best to leave her alone. There's a seat over at the other end if you want to eat there."


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Nov 15, 2019)

She stands up and takes her tray, "thank for the information". Then the girl walks over to the end of the table to finish her meal.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Nov 15, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> In the cafeteria the same people sat in the same place. They were, of course, last to get their food, but no one did anything to them directly right now. No one wanted to test the guards after what happened earlier, keeping everyone in line. Irons was let of solitary and put into the cafeteria with everyone else.


James went and sat down after he got his food, limping and sitting in silence as Reggie and Tyler sat by him. He saw Irons from across the cafeteria and he kept his head down, not wanting to see him nor even try to protect him. James just ate his slop in silence, his eyes slowly peering across the cafeteria for trouble.
Irons got his food and looked around for a seat. He saw a few empty ones near a duck, a penguin, and a ripped stallion. He walked over to them and cleared his throat.
"Excuse me, is someone sitting here?"


----------



## HopeTLioness (Nov 15, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James went and sat down after he got his food, limping and sitting in silence as Reggie and Tyler sat by him. He saw Irons from across the cafeteria and he kept his head down, not wanting to see him nor even try to protect him. James just ate his slop in silence, his eyes slowly peering across the cafeteria for trouble.
> Irons got his food and looked around for a seat. He saw a few empty ones near a duck, a penguin, and a ripped stallion. He walked over to them and cleared his throat.
> "Excuse me, is someone sitting here?"



The three beings looked at him and sized him. The Stallion huffed and said. "Nah. You can sit here." Once Iron took a seat, the duck turned to him and asked in a low and quacky voice that was hard to hear what he's saying. "So, you new here? What you're in here for?" The penguin turned to him and relayed the message clearly. "He asked if you're new and why you got put in the slammers."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Nov 15, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> The three beings looked at him and sized him up. The Stallion huffed and said. "Nah. You can sit here." Once Iron took a seat, the duck turned to him and asked in a low and quacky voice that was hard to hear what he's saying. "So, you new here? What you're in here for?" The penguin turned to him and relayed the message clearly. "He asked if you're new and why you got put in the slammers."


Irons nodded his thanks and sat down, starting to eat when he heard the duck say something in an odd garble. He cocked his head slightly and looked to the penguin as he spoke. He sighed and swallowed a bite. "Went out on a raid against the MS23 bastards, someone snitched from inside and the other two families I fought with were either captured or killed as the raid was botched, bad." He looked them over briefly, seeing they were sizing him up. He decided he'd probably get beat up by the stallion, but the others shouldn't have been a problem. "What did y'all do to get in here?"


----------



## HopeTLioness (Nov 15, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Irons nodded his thanks and sat down, starting to eat when he heard the duck say something in an odd garble. He cocked his head slightly and looked to the penguin as he spoke. He sighed and swallowed a bite. "Went out on a raid against the MS23 bastards, someone snitched from inside and the other two families I fought with were either captured or killed as the raid was botched, bad." He looked them over briefly, seeing they were sizing him up. He decided he'd probably get beat up by the stallion, but the others shouldn't have been a problem. "What did y'all do to get in here?"



"Well, Hunter here killed fifty-eight furs before he got captured." The penguin explained and pointed at the stallion. Then he points at the duck. "Drew beat a fur to death because her picked on his voice. As for me, I haven't paid taxes for three years. I'm Sam, btw." The penguin finished and ate.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Nov 15, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> "Well, Hunter here killed fifty-eight furs before he got captured." The penguin explained and pointed at the stallion. Then he points at the duck. "He beat a fur to death because he picked on his voice. As for me, I haven't paid taxes for three years." The penguin finished and ate.


Irons nodded and shrugged his shoulders. "Good reasons to be in prison, heh. Other than not paying taxes... I sideswiped taxes back in the states. Anyways, Hunter, is it? Where you from big man, were you in a mafia or a gang before they drug you down?"


----------



## HopeTLioness (Nov 15, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Irons nodded and shrugged his shoulders. "Good reasons to be in prison, heh. Other than not paying taxes... I sideswiped taxes back in the states. Anyways, Hunter, is it? Where you from big man, were you in a mafia or a gang before they drug you down?"



Hunter gulped down his orange juice, sighed, and crushed it in his paws. "I was a hired killer. I was my own equine. However, I was set up by those MS-Bastards! If I ever get out of this joint, I'm killing them all."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Nov 15, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Hunter gulped down his orange juice, sighed, and crushed it in his paws. "I was a hired killer. I was my own equine. However, I was set up by those MS-Bastards! If I ever get out of this joint, I'm killing them all."


Irons was not completely unfazed by the stallion's act of strength but it did surprise him a bit. He nodded and looked to the strong stallion. "You and me, brother. In fact..." Irons scanned the cafeteria to see James with his head down. "...Maybe you should talk to that coon over yonder. He was one of the guys that got thrown in with me, he killed a good amount of furs, both MS and non-MS." Irons, unlike James, knew the power of connections. He knew if they had this brute, life could possibly be a lot easier.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Nov 15, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Irons was not completely unfazed by the stallion's act of strength but it did surprise him a bit. He nodded and looked to the strong stallion. "You and me, brother. In fact..." Irons scanned the cafeteria to see James with his head down. "...Maybe you should talk to that coon over yonder. He was one of the guys that got thrown in with me, he killed a good amount of furs, both MS and non-MS." Irons, unlike James, knew the power of connections. He knew if they had this brute, life could possibly be a lot easier.



Hunter looked over at James as he listened to Irons. "Hmm. Is that right? It looks to me that he's not all there." "Yeah," chimed in Drew, "I doubt that he will be any use for anything. "


----------



## pandepix (Nov 15, 2019)

Reggie quietly ate his breakfast, nodding in agreement when James mentioned why they were in the prison. His ears perked up when Irons mentioned befriending one of the inmates and he looked over at James, raising an eyebrow in question.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Nov 15, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Hunter looked over at James as he listened to Irons. "Hmm. Is that right? It looks to me that he's not all there." "Yeah," chimed in Drew, "I doubt that he will be any use for anything. "


Irons saw James unusually silent with his head down. He shrugged his shoulders and stood up. "Be right back, gents." He walked to James and sat down in front of him, nodding to Reggie before looking to the silent coon. "Jackson? Man, cmon now, you're looking weak in front of the other prisoners. Them inmates over there saying you aren't good for anything. You all right?"
James slowly looked up at the Doberman with almost an angered look on his face. Without warning, he reached across the table and grabbed Irons around the neck, standing up quickly and holding him there for all the prisoners to see. He squeezed down as Irons made an odd noise, trying to break the coon's iron grip. James spoke with his voice dripping in ice, almost in a whisper so only Reggie and Irons could hear him, not caring if the guards were close by.
"Listen very carefully Irons. I don't CARE what anyone thinks of me down in this fucking shithole. My goal is to survive and get out of here one day and avenge us all. *Got it?*"
Irons nodded and started to struggle for air, gasping softly as James let go and pushed him backwards, Irons stumbling and falling on his tail. He looked up to James as he sat back down and continued eating, stunned the once-friendly coon was so hostile to him now.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Nov 15, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Irons saw James unusually silent with his head down. He shrugged his shoulders and stood up. "Be right back, gents." He walked to James and sat down in front of him, nodding to Reggie before looking to the silent coon. "Jackson? Man, cmon now, you're looking weak in front of the other prisoners. Them inmates over there saying you aren't good for anything. You all right?"
> James slowly looked up at the Doberman with almost an angered look on his face. Without warning, he reached across the table and grabbed Irons around the neck, standing up quickly and holding him there for all the prisoners to see. He squeezed down as Irons made an odd noise, trying to break the coon's iron grip. James spoke with his voice dripping in ice, almost in a whisper so only Reggie and Irons could hear him, not caring if the guards were close by.
> "Listen very carefully Irons. I don't CARE what anyone thinks of me down in this fucking shithole. My goal is to survive and get out of here one day and avenge us all. *Got it?*"
> Irons nodded and started to struggle for air, gasping softly as James let go and pushed him backwards, Irons stumbling and falling on his tail. He looked up to James as he sat back down and continued eating, stunned the once-friendly coon was so hostile to him now.



The prisoners stopped what they were doing to stare at the raccoon choking the Doberman. The guards were ready to step in until James let him go and sat back down. Hunter, Drew, and Sam watched silently and then looked at each other. The prisoners slowly goes back to what they're doing.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Nov 15, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> The prisoners stopped what they were doing to stare at the raccoon choking the Doberman. The guards were ready to step in until James let him go and sat back down. Hunter, Drew, and Sam watched silently and then looked at each other. The prisoners slowly goes back to what they're doing.


Irons stood up slowly and brushed his front off, James looking back at his slop as he ate. He shook his head and walked back to the table where he was sitting and sat down, rubbing his neck and taking rather deep breaths. He started eating again and looked to the others. "I... I've never seen him like that. He was once a friendly kind of coon, one to lift morals. He used to care about other people... I guess when our raid went awry he lost trust and caring. Six weeks on a boat with a bad knee can do that to ya, I guess." He cleared his throat and sipped the orange juice they had given out.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Nov 15, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Irons stood up slowly and brushed his front off, James looking back at his slop as he ate. He shook his head and walked back to the table where he was sitting and sat down, rubbing his neck and taking rather deep breaths. He started eating again and looked to the others. "I... I've never seen him like that. He was once a friendly kind of coon, one to lift morals. He used to care about other people... I guess when our raid went awry he lost trust and caring. Six weeks on a boat with a bad knee can do that to ya, I guess." He cleared his throat and sipped the orange juice they had given out.



"Yep. Sounds about right."said Sam as the others shook their heads. Hunter sighed and looked at him, "So we can't rely on that guy. Clearly he's all about himself. However, they way I see it, if the four of us worked together, we can find a way out of here. "


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Nov 15, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> "Yep. Sounds about right." said Sam as the others shook their heads. Hunter sighed and looked at him, "So we can't rely on that guy. Clearly he's all about himself. However, the way I see it, if the four of us worked together, we can find a way out of here. "


Irons nodded slowly and looked back at James. He shook his head and wiped his maw, scratching his mane and speaking softly to himself. "Surely there's a way I can snap James back into reality... he needs to see connections can get us out, that ain't him." He looked back to the others with a small smile on his face. "I never did introduce myself. My name is Jonathan, call me Irons."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Nov 15, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Irons nodded slowly and looked back at James. He shook his head and wiped his maw, scratching his mane and speaking softly to himself. "Surely there's a way I can snap James back into reality... he needs to see connections can get us out, that ain't him." He looked back to the others with a small smile on his face. "I never did introduce myself. My name is Jonathan, call me Irons."



"Nice to meet ya, Irons. " greeted Sam as the others nod their head to him.

Soon, all the prisoners from A and C finished their breakfast and returned to their cells. Once they made it to their cells, they set the alarm off for cell B to let them know its their turn.


----------



## pandepix (Nov 17, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Irons saw James unusually silent with his head down. He shrugged his shoulders and stood up. "Be right back, gents." He walked to James and sat down in front of him, nodding to Reggie before looking to the silent coon. "Jackson? Man, cmon now, you're looking weak in front of the other prisoners. Them inmates over there saying you aren't good for anything. You all right?"
> James slowly looked up at the Doberman with almost an angered look on his face. Without warning, he reached across the table and grabbed Irons around the neck, standing up quickly and holding him there for all the prisoners to see. He squeezed down as Irons made an odd noise, trying to break the coon's iron grip. James spoke with his voice dripping in ice, almost in a whisper so only Reggie and Irons could hear him, not caring if the guards were close by.
> "Listen very carefully Irons. I don't CARE what anyone thinks of me down in this fucking shithole. My goal is to survive and get out of here one day and avenge us all. *Got it?*"
> Irons nodded and started to struggle for air, gasping softly as James let go and pushed him backwards, Irons stumbling and falling on his tail. He looked up to James as he sat back down and continued eating, stunned the once-friendly coon was so hostile to him now.



Reggie softly chuckles, watching the situation unfold, knowing that James was serious about what he said and Irons was in for a hell of a time if he didn't take what James said seriously. After Irons returned to his seat, Reggie spoke up. "You know, we might not want to completely disregard his alliance."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Nov 17, 2019)

pandepix said:


> Reggie softly chuckles, watching the situation unfold, knowing that James was serious about what he said and Irons was in for a hell of a time if he didn't take what James said seriously. After Irons returned to his seat, Reggie spoke up. "You know, we might not want to completely disregard his alliance."


James huffed as he stood up, slightly agitated as he returned his tray to the pile. "I never said I was against it. I don't care what anyone thinks of me. I plan on escape and survival by whatever methods work. Anger, retaliation, intimidation, the gloves have come off and it's all is fair. Alliance or not, although having people for support would be beneficial... just toss them aside when the time comes..."
He popped his neck as he walked with eyes up and ahead to his cell, his anger simmering down as the horn sounded for A and C to return to their cells.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Nov 17, 2019)

pandepix said:


> Reggie softly chuckles, watching the situation unfold, knowing that James was serious about what he said and Irons was in for a hell of a time if he didn't take what James said seriously. After Irons returned to his seat, Reggie spoke up. "You know, we might not want to completely disregard his alliance."





Captain TrashPanda said:


> James huffed as he stood up, slightly agitated as he returned his tray to the pile. "I never said I was against it. I don't care what anyone thinks of me. I plan on escape and survival by whatever methods work. Anger, retaliation, intimidation, the gloves have come off and it's all is fair. Alliance or not, although having people for support would be beneficial... just toss them aside when the time comes..."
> He popped his neck as he walked with eyes up and ahead to his cell, his anger simmering down as the horn sounded for A and C to return to their cells.



As they head to their cells, Reggie suddenly gets smacked on the butt. "Hey, babe. Remember me?" The snow leopard from yesterday came up and wrapped an arm around Reggie's shoulders as he grins at him. "I missed you, babe. How about you and I take a shower together? Huh?" The snow leopards' two other buddies laughed behind them as they watch.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Nov 17, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> As they head to their cells, Reggie suddenly gets smacked on the butt. "Hey, babe. Remember me?" The snow leopard from yesterday came up and wrapped an arm around Reggie's shoulders as he grins at him. "I missed you, babe. How about you and I take a shower together? Huh?" The snow leopards' two other buddies laughed behind them as they watch.


James assumed they hadn't seen him get ready to snap Irons' neck in the cafeteria, so he took the violent approach to get this asshat off him. He knew he was outmanned three to one, but he didn't care. He grabbed the leopard's arm off Reggie and pushed him aside. "You got something with my friend pale ass? He don't need your gay self near him." He looked him down with fire in his eyes, ready to throw down in the hall.


----------



## pandepix (Nov 17, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> As they head to their cells, Reggie suddenly gets smacked on the butt. "Hey, babe. Remember me?" The snow leopard from yesterday came up and wrapped an arm around Reggie's shoulders as he grins at him. "I missed you, babe. How about you and I take a shower together? Huh?" The snow leopards' two other buddies laughed behind them as they watch.





Captain TrashPanda said:


> James assumed they hadn't seen him get ready to snap Irons' neck in the cafeteria, so he took the violent approach to get this asshat off him. He knew he was outmanned three to one, but he didn't care. He grabbed the leopard's arm off Reggie and pushed him aside. "You got something with my friend pale ass? He don't need your gay self near him." He looked him down with fire in his eyes, ready to throw down in the hall.



Reggie feels the sting of the slap on on his ass and immediately his ears flatten against as head as he turns around, snarling. James was already at his side, fending off the leopard. Reggie slowly moves forward, drawing himself to his full height and forcing the leopard to push his back against the hallway wall.  "Look, buddy," Reggie growls. "We tried to be nice, but if you keep your SHIT up, you're gonna be FUCKED up. We don't have time for your funny games." He squints his eyes and threateningly growls, slightly opening his maw to show off his fangs.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Nov 17, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James assumed they hadn't seen him get ready to snap Irons' neck in the cafeteria, so he took the violent approach to get this asshat off him. He knew he was outmanned three to one, but he didn't care. He grabbed the leopard's arm off Reggie and pushed him aside. "You got something with my friend pale ass? He don't need your gay self near him." He looked him down with fire in his eyes, ready to throw down in the hall.



The snow leopard suddenly gets shoved away, and then glares at James. Immediately, his other two friends comes up and gets up against the raccoon, squaring up at him. "Hey, you got a problem, trash boy?" said the first snow leopard as he growls at him. The second snow leopard started at James. "Wait a minute. Aren't you that raccoon from that mafia? The Whitepaws, right?" He takes a good look at him and then grins. "Yeeeeeeeah, you are. Seems like the Whitepaws ain't nothin' but a bunch of dead furs. What's the matter? Jealous that our buddy ain't took an interest in ya? Or ya upset that you lost your boyfriend back at that factory?" The first snow leopard grinned and started to chime in. "Yeah, I heard a buddy of mine that was part of that raid. He said you cried like a bitch over a dead dog. Poor, stupid, pooch. Gave his life up for nothing. But I guess that bitch's body is burned up along with the others."




pandepix said:


> Reggie feels the sting of the slap on on his ass and immediately his ears flatten against as head as he turns around, snarling. James was already at his side, fending off the leopard. Reggie slowly moves forward, drawing himself to his full height and forcing the leopard to push his back against the hallway wall.  "Look, buddy," Reggie growls. "We tried to be nice, but if you keep your SHIT up, you're gonna be FUCKED up. We don't have time for your funny games." He squints his eyes and threateningly growls, slightly opening his maw to show off his fangs.



The snow leopard stared up at Reggie and laughs. "Aww, what cute fangs you have. They're nothing compared to these." To prove his point, he suddenly opened his jaws wide and sinks his large fangs into Reggie's left shoulder. Then he threw a few punches in his gut, then grabbed him by his head and forced it down to collide with his knee.


----------



## pandepix (Nov 17, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> The snow leopard suddenly gets shoved away, and then glares at James. Immediately, his other two friends comes up and gets up against the raccoon, squaring up at him. "Hey, you got a problem, trash boy?" said a lynx as he growls at him. The second fur, a bobcat, started at James. "Wait a minute. Aren't you that raccoon from that mafia? The Whitepaws, right?" He takes a good look at him and then grins. "Yeeeeeeeah, you are. Seems like the Whitepaws ain't nothin' but a bunch of dead furs. What's the matter? Jealous that our buddy ain't took an interest in ya? Or ya upset that you lost your boyfriend back at that factory?" The lynx grinned and started to chime in. "Yeah, I heard a buddy of mine that was part of that raid. He said you cried like a bitch over a dead dog. Poor, stupid, pooch. Gave his life up for nothing. But I guess that bitch's body is burned up along with the others."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Reggie cries out as he's bit, and is caught off guard from being kneed in the face. He stumbles for a moment and shakes it off before regaining his posture and remembers his training from the warehouse. He quickly grabs the leopards arm and twists it around his neck, forcing the leopards back against his chest, putting him in a chokehold. Reggie squeezes tighter until he starts hearing the leopard gasping for breath. "You really wanna go?" Reggie whispers in his ear. "Cause I'm warning you. You'll be dragged outta here, just like our jackal buddy was."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Nov 17, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> The snow leopard suddenly gets shoved away, and then glares at James. Immediately, his other two friends comes up and gets up against the raccoon, squaring up at him. "Hey, you got a problem, trash boy?" said the first snow leopard as he growls at him. The second snow leopard started at James. "Wait a minute. Aren't you that raccoon from that mafia? The Whitepaws, right?" He takes a good look at him and then grins. "Yeeeeeeeah, you are. Seems like the Whitepaws ain't nothin' but a bunch of dead furs. What's the matter? Jealous that our buddy ain't took an interest in ya? Or ya upset that you lost your boyfriend back at that factory?" The first snow leopard grinned and started to chime in. "Yeah, I heard a buddy of mine that was part of that raid. He said you cried like a bitch over a dead dog. Poor, stupid, pooch. Gave his life up for nothing. But I guess that bitch's body is burned up along with the others."


James stopped dead in his tracks as the fire in his eyes went from a match to a gas fire. He listened as they tried getting into his head, looking to the leopards as his maw showed no emotion, the fire in his eyes carrying enough.
"See pal, you have just one small thing wrong. One, tiny thing..."
Suddenly, James swept his arms down and grabbed the first leopard, yanking his legs from out under him. Once he had him on his back, he twisted his entire right leg to dislocate his hip, then tweaked his lower leg back the other way to tear his ACL, before slamming it down onto his chest and savoring his screams of pain as the tendons in his hip were shredded.
*"Not all of us are dead, yet."*
He stood back up after wreaking his carnage and looked to the second leopard, squaring up and rolling his shoulders.
"You wanna talk about me crying like a bitch? Hit me with your worst, and you'll end up like your friend here, crying like a baby and never able to walk again."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Nov 17, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Sitting down at a table in an old diner, Zach sits counting up how many supplies he has stashed away. He had, somehow, managed to find an even bigger case than the one before, so now he was able to fit yet more things in it. It was, actually big enough for his supplies and Umbra's toxicology kit.
> 
> "Welp, I think that's everything." He said to Umbra. "We should hurry up and find Wulf before we leave. Trains wait for no one, that's for certain."
> 
> ...



Mia was sitting beside Zach as she had her head down. She too was quiet for a few days and had been staring at the knife that Sabrina gave her and told her to practice. She held the knife close to her and sighed. The door of the old diner chimed as a figure walked in. The footsteps of red pumps clicking as a tall and slender female slowly struts in with the sway of her hips and a swish of her tail as she approached the table where Zach, Umbra, and Mia sat. She stopped before them as she looks down at them through her shades. She wore a long, tan trench coat, and long, black gloves with small holes for her claws to pop out. She was a brown cat with long, dark brown hair. She cleared her throat and spoke in an Italian accent. "Are you Signore Zach Higgsley, Signore Umbra Blackwell, and Senora Mia?"




Captain TrashPanda said:


> James stopped dead in his tracks as the fire in his eyes went from a match to a gas fire. He listened as they tried getting into his head, looking to the leopards as his maw showed no emotion, the fire in his eyes carrying enough.
> "See pal, you have just one small thing wrong. One, tiny thing..."
> Suddenly, James swept his arms down and grabbed the first leopard, yanking his legs from out under him. Once he had him on his back, he twisted his entire right leg to dislocate his hip, then tweaked his lower leg back the other way to tear his ACL, before slamming it down onto his chest and savoring his screams of pain as the tendons in his hip were shredded.
> *"Not all of us are dead, yet."*
> ...



The first snow leopard was caught completely off guard and taken out. He was slammed on the ground and hollered out in pain. The second snow leopard roared in anger and charged at him. He swung his fists at the raccoon trying to land a hit.



pandepix said:


> Reggie cries out as he's bit, and is caught off guard from being kneed in the face. He stumbles for a moment and shakes it off before regaining his posture and remembers his training from the warehouse. He quickly grabs the leopards arm and twists it around his neck, forcing the leopards back against his chest, putting him in a chokehold. Reggie squeezes tighter until he starts hearing the leopard gasping for breath. "You really wanna go?" Reggie whispers in his ear. "Cause I'm warning you. You'll be dragged outta here, just like our jackal buddy was."



The snow leopard suddenly gets in a headlock and struggled. He was gasping for air as Reggie spoke to him. He growls and then waved his paws. "Alright, alright! I yield!"


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Nov 17, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Mia was sitting beside Zach as she had her head down. She too was quiet for a few days and had been staring at the knife that Sabrina gave her and told her to practice. She held the knife close to her and sighed. The door of the old diner chimed as a figure walked in. The footsteps of red pumps clicking as a tall and slender female slowly struts in with the sway of her hips and a swish of her tail as she approached the table where Zach, Umbra, and Mia sat. She stopped before them as she looks down at them through her shades. She wore a long, tan trench coat, and long, black gloves with small holes for her claws to pop out. She was a brown cat with long, dark brown hair. She cleared her throat and spoke in an Italian accent. "Are you Signore Zach Higgsley, Signore Umbra Blackwell, and Senora Mia?"



Zach looked up, confused. "Uh...yes? To who do we owe the visit?" He asked her.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Nov 17, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> The first snow leopard was caught completely off guard and taken out. He was slammed on the ground and hollered out in pain. The second snow leopard roared in anger and charged at him. He swung his fists at the raccoon trying to land a hit.


James smirked with malicious intent, giving him a 'bring it' motion before he rushed, him flailing about trying to hit him. He ducked under his swing before tripping him. Once he fell on his stomach, James quickly got on his back and pinned his arms down with his knees before placing one paw under his jaw and forcing it up, the other paw on his trachea. He dug his claws around the leopard's throat and could feel blood slowly seeping from the claw wounds. He whispered to the big cat with almost an insane tone in his voice.
"If you don't want to die right here in this shithole, you will *NEVER* touch my feline friend, and from now on I get your lunch. Deal? I am not afraid to rip your voicebox out right here if you refuse to comply." He tightened his grip as he felt him struggle.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Nov 17, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Zach looked up, confused. "Uh...yes? To who do we owe the visit?" He asked her.



The feline removed her shades to reveal, cerulean blue eyes. "My name is Fiametta, but you can call me Fia. I was sent here by Signore Wulf."



Captain TrashPanda said:


> James smirked with malicious intent, giving him a 'bring it' motion before he rushed, him flailing about trying to hit him. He ducked under his swing before tripping him. Once he fell on his stomach, James quickly got on his back and pinned his arms down with his knees before placing one paw under his jaw and forcing it up, the other paw on his trachea. He dug his claws around the leopard's throat and could feel blood slowly seeping from the claw wounds. He whispered to the big cat with almost an insane tone in his voice.
> "If you don't want to die right here in this shithole, you will *NEVER* touch my feline friend, and from now on I get your lunch. Deal? I am not afraid to rip your voicebox out right here if you refuse to comply." He tightened his grip as he felt him struggle.



The feline's eyes widen as he feels his claws against his throat. He starts to heave as he feels like he's about to choke on his own blood. He feverishly nod his head. "Y-yeah, yeah! Whatever you say!"


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Nov 17, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> The feline removed her shades to reveal, cerulean blue eyes. "My name is Fiametta, but you can call me Fia. I was sent here by Signore Wulf."
> 
> 
> 
> The feline's eyes widen as he feels his claws against his throat. He starts to heave as he feels like he's about to choke on his own blood. He feverishly nod his head. "Y-yeah, yeah! Whatever you say!"



"Wulf sent you?" Umbra questioned. "What, does this mean he's not coming along?"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Nov 17, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> The feline's eyes widen as he feels his claws against his throat. He starts to heave as he feels like he's about to choke on his own blood. He feverishly nods his head. "Y-yeah, yeah! Whatever you say!"


"Good." He let go and smashed the feline's face into the concrete before standing up and seeing Reggie standing his ground for once. He walked over and stood behind him with his arms crossed as he waited for him to come on after forcing the leopard to yield.
"Atta boy, show him who's the real feline down here."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Nov 17, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> "Wulf sent you?" Umbra questioned. "What, does this mean he's not coming along?"



"Yes. Unfortunately, he cannot make it. So he sent me to fetch you instead. I must escort you back to Chicago and head to our branch immediately. Now please gather your belongings and follow me."


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Nov 17, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> "Yes. Unfortunately, he cannot make it. So he sent me to fetch you instead. I must escort you back to Chicago and head to our branch immediately. Now please gather your belongings and follow me."



Zach sighed. "Welp. I guess this is it then. Let's go." He told Umbra. 

Umbra shrugged. "I suppose it is time." He sounded just a tab bit too disappointed for Zach's taste, but he wasn't going to question what was going on with the creepy wolf today.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Nov 17, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Zach sighed. "Welp. I guess this is it then. Let's go." He told Umbra.
> 
> Umbra shrugged. "I suppose it is time." He sounded just a tab bit too disappointed for Zach's taste, but he wasn't going to question what was going on with the creepy wolf today.



Mia also got up as the three furs followed the feline out of the diner and head to the train station. Once they made it to the station, they got into their private cart and settled in as they took a long ride back to Chicago.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Nov 17, 2019)

Zach sat back in his train seat, trying to close his eyes for a quick. Umbra sat across from him in another seat. They sat together in an uncomfortable silence before something in Zach cracked and he became a little too uncomfortable with the wolf's silence. 

"So I know I'm like the last person to pretend to care about you, but you've been awfully quiet to the point of...well, your silence unsettles me for some reason." He admitted to Umbra. "What's with you? You've been acting weird for weeks now. Way weirder than you usually act."

Umbra seemed taken a back. "Oh...?" He said confused. He didn't think the fox paid that much attention to him, honestly. "I've just been preoccupied lately with personal issues is all." 

Zach had no idea what that could entail. "Okay then..."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Nov 17, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Zach sat back in his train seat, trying to close his eyes for a quick. Umbra sat across from him in another seat. They sat together in an uncomfortable silence before something in Zach cracked and he became a little too uncomfortable with the wolf's silence.
> 
> "So I know I'm like the last person to pretend to care about you, but you've been awfully quiet to the point of...well, your silence unsettles me for some reason." He admitted to Umbra. "What's with you? You've been acting weird for weeks now. Way weirder than you usually act."
> 
> ...



Mia had fallen asleep during the ride as  Fia covered her with a blanket. She smiled warmly at the girl and walked over to the bar. "Do you gentlemen would like a drink?" She called out to them.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Nov 18, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Mia had fallen asleep during the ride as  Fia covered her with a blanket. She smiled warmly at the girl and walked over to the bar. "Do you gentlemen would like a drink?" She called out to them.



Umbra turned to answer. "I'll take tea, thank you." He answered.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Nov 18, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Umbra turned to answer. "I'll take tea, thank you." He answered.


 Fia nod her head to him and fixed him a cup of tea. She walked over and hands it to him. "Here you are. I hope you like it."


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Nov 18, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Fia nod her head to him and fixed him a cup of tea. She walked over and hands it to him. "Here you are. I hope you like it."



Umbra nodded. "Thank you."

Zach wanted to distract himself from this awkward situation between him and Umbra so he thought about talking to Fia for a while. "Hey, so where are you from, if you don't mind me asking?" he asked her.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Nov 18, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Umbra nodded. "Thank you."
> 
> Zach wanted to distract himself from this awkward situation between him and Umbra so he thought about talking to Fia for a while. "Hey, so where are you from, if you don't mind me asking?" he asked her.



Fia looked at Zach and smiled. "I was born in Trieste." She took a seat next to Umbra and continued. "I moved to America in my teen years for better opportunity. How about you, Signore Higgsley?"


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Nov 18, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Fia looked at Zach and smiled. "I was born in Trieste." She took a seat next to Umbra and continued. "I moved to America in my teen years for better opportunity. How about you, Signore Higgsley?"



Zach sighed. I came from some small hick town in Louisiana. There wasn't much there, I'll tell you that much." He told her. "I moved to Chicago to attend college for a few years, just to get a doctorates degree and make some more money...but things definitely didn't turn out that way." He said. 

Umbra chuckled, the first time in a month almost. "Yes, you certainly screwed that up, didn't you?" He looked to Fia. "The fox and I have been acquainted for some time now, but I don't believe I've ever heard Wulf mention you."

"Yeah well, he was a guy of few words. How _do _you know him?" Zach asked.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Nov 18, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Zach sighed. I came from some small hick town in Louisiana. There wasn't much there, I'll tell you that much." He told her. "I moved to Chicago to attend college for a few years, just to get a doctorates degree and make some more money...but things definitely didn't turn out that way." He said.
> 
> Umbra chuckled, the first time in a month almost. "Yes, you certainly screwed that up, didn't you?" He looked to Fia. "The fox and I have been acquainted for some time now, but I don't believe I've ever heard Wulf mention you."
> 
> "Yeah well, he was a guy of few words. How _do _you know him?" Zach asked.



She nod her head as she listened to them speak. When Zach asked her about how she knows Wulf, she smiled. "I have worked with Signore Canavar from time to time. For a few years now. And I also know Signora Whitepaw and help her with things as well. "


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Nov 18, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> She nod her head as she listened to them speak. When Zach asked her about how she knows Wulf, she smiled. "I have worked with Signore Canavar from time to time. For a few years now. And I also know Signora Whitepaw and help her with things as well. "



"Huh, I guess Sabrina's got friends in all kinds of places." Zach mused. "Well, do you at least know the problem we're facing now?" He asked her. 

"I'm sure she does, otherwise she wouldn't be here." Umbra said.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Nov 18, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> "Huh, I guess Sabrina's got friends in all kinds of places." Zach mused. "Well, do you at least know the problem we're facing now?" He asked her.
> 
> "I'm sure she does, otherwise she wouldn't be here." Umbra said.



Fiametta slowly frowns and sighed sadly. "Yes. I heard of what happened. I am deeply sorry about your comrades. But rest assured, we will do everything we can to find them and Senora Sabrina."


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Nov 18, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Fiametta slowly frowns and sighed sadly. "Yes. I heard of what happened. I am deeply sorry about your comrades. But rest assured, we will do everything we can to find them and Senora Sabrina."



"Let's just hope we can get to them before anything _too _terrible happens to them." Zach said. 

"While most of them are at the prison, one of our friends has 'returned' home to Italy. While it seemed like he left of his own volition...I have a very bad feeling he may also be in trouble." Umbra said.

"His old man's not alright upstairs, you know?"


----------



## HopeTLioness (Nov 18, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> "Let's just hope we can get to them before anything _too _terrible happens to them." Zach said.
> 
> "While most of them are at the prison, one of our friends has 'returned' home to Italy. While it seemed like he left of his own volition...I have a very bad feeling he may also be in trouble." Umbra said.
> 
> "His old man's not alright upstairs, you know?"



"You mean Gabriello Maione? Son of Stefano Maione and future heir to the Maione Family Mafia? Why do you think he is in trouble? Isn't he a traitor to the Whitepaws?" She looked at them a bit confused.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Nov 18, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> "You mean Gabriello Maione? Son of Stefano Maione and future heir to the Maione Family Mafia? Why do you think he is in trouble? Isn't he a traitor to the Whitepaws?" She looked at them a bit confused.



Zach scratched the back of his head. "It's a bit...complicated. All I know is I don't think Gab would betray any of us, he just doesn't seem like the type of guy to do that." 

"Hmm...well I only think he wouldn't do such a thing because he is weak, and nothing more. So I think he is also innocent in this whole betrayal thing." Umbra said. "Nevertheless, I would like to check on him, just to confirm he is okay and not trapped in some secret prison like the others are."

"We kind of have this plan to just make everyone reconcile by the end of this, if everything goes as planned that is." Zach sat back, weary. "I guess, seeing as I'm literally the only medic left, I've gotta fix this mess somehow."


----------



## pandepix (Nov 18, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> "Good." He let go and smashed the feline's face into the concrete before standing up and seeing Reggie standing his ground for once. He walked over and stood behind him with his arms crossed as he waited for him to come on after forcing the leopard to yield.
> "Atta boy, show him who's the real feline down here."



Reggie quickly maneuvered and slammed the snow leopards face into his own knee, showing them what it felt like. "Yea, don't like that, too much, huh? Best keep to yourself, unless you wanna join our cause." He felt bad for having to be aggressive, since it wasn't particularly in his fashion to do so, but if other furs wanted to play hardball, Reggie knew he'd have to do the same.


----------



## pandepix (Nov 18, 2019)

Reggie watched James deal with the other two, while he dealt with the snow leopard and chuckled in an almost maniacal manner, knowing that he had someone else to cover his back.


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Nov 18, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Sitting down at a table in an old diner, Zach sits counting up how many supplies he has stashed away. He had, somehow, managed to find an even bigger case than the one before, so now he was able to fit yet more things in it. It was, actually big enough for his supplies and Umbra's toxicology kit.
> 
> "Welp, I think that's everything." He said to Umbra. "We should hurry up and find Wulf before we leave. Trains wait for no one, that's for certain."
> 
> ...



In another place, Wulf was getting ready.    He was back.   And had some unfinished business to attend to. 

He was wearing his typical pin striped slacks and patent leather dress shoes.   Finishing up the buttons on his light brown shirt,  he did his necktie.   It was a striped brown and blue and black,  and went perfectly with his shirt and suit.   That very knowledgeable guy at the clothing store had picked out the ensemble,  and Wulf loved wearing it.   Pulling up his shoulder harness,  he slipped his .45 caliber automatic into his shoulder holster,  slipping a couple magazines into the holsters under his other arm opposite the pistol.   Then he lifted and put on his pin striped suit coat, sliding first one arm then the other into the sleeves.

Wulf looked himself over in the mirror. 

He gave his trademark smirk as he firmly placed his fedora on his head.   

"Time to get back in action. "


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Nov 18, 2019)

Akako slid back into her cell after the bell sounded off and lied down in the bottom bunk. "I wonder if there's exercise equipment", she spoke to herself, "I hope there is and it's not just a thing only in picture shows". "Some of those woman out in the cafeteria look fit so I guess there is one".


----------



## HopeTLioness (Nov 18, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Zach scratched the back of his head. "It's a bit...complicated. All I know is I don't think Gab would betray any of us, he just doesn't seem like the type of guy to do that."
> 
> "Hmm...well I only think he wouldn't do such a thing because he is weak, and nothing more. So I think he is also innocent in this whole betrayal thing." Umbra said. "Nevertheless, I would like to check on him, just to confirm he is okay and not trapped in some secret prison like the others are."
> 
> "We kind of have this plan to just make everyone reconcile by the end of this, if everything goes as planned that is." Zach sat back, weary. "I guess, seeing as I'm literally the only medic left, I've gotta fix this mess somehow."



Fia nod her head to them. "I hope that you are right, signores. However, he does have to explain himself to the higher ups. After all, it is up to Signore Canavar on what to do since he's second-in-command of the Whitepaw Mafia."


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Nov 18, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Fia nod her head to them. "I hope that you are right, signora. However, he does have to explain himself to the higher ups. After all, it is up to Signore Canavar on what to do since he's second-in-command of the Whitepaw Mafia."



Zach scoffed. "Well it'd be a lot easier to explain everything if we could find the guy first." He said. 

"And it's not like we'll exactly have the most convincing case. You barely know him, and well...he hates me more than anything." Umbra said, chuckling. "We should probably come up with a plan to try and fix this before we actually meet him. Any ideas?"

"I've got nothing."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Nov 18, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Zach scoffed. "Well it'd be a lot easier to explain everything if we could find the guy first." He said.
> 
> "And it's not like we'll exactly have the most convincing case. You barely know him, and well...he hates me more than anything." Umbra said, chuckling. "We should probably come up with a plan to try and fix this before we actually meet him. Any ideas?"
> 
> "I've got nothing."



Fia pondered a moment to think of an idea. Then it hit her. "Oh! I know. I'll be right back." She got up and left the cart. Thirty minutes later, she came back as three male furs brought in backs of stuff and sat them on the table. She thanked them and watched them leave. Fia turned to the two gentlemen and spoke. "These bags belongs to each member of the Whitepaws who left them back in their hotel rooms in Arizona. Maybe if you look through their stuff, you can find clues and build up a case."

Zack and Umbra sees the bags with tags of each members. They must decide which bags to look into.

[Sabrina's Bag] [Gabriello's Bag] [James' Bag][Jax and Jack's Bag] [Akako's Bag] [Peter's Bag] [Seph's Bag] [Sashenka's Bag] [Reggie's Bag]


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Nov 18, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Fia pondered a moment to think of an idea. Then it hit her. "Oh! I know. I'll be right back." She got up and left the cart. Thirty minutes later, she came back as three male furs brought in backs of stuff and sat them on the table. She thanked them and watched them leave. Fia turned to the two gentlemen and spoke. "These bags belongs to each member of the Whitepaws who left them back in their hotel rooms in Arizona. Maybe if you look through their stuff, you can find clues and build up a case."
> 
> Zack and Umbra sees the bags with tags of each members. They must decide which bags to look into.
> 
> [Sabrina's Bag] [Gabriello's Bag] [James' Bag][Jax and Jack's Bag] [Akako's Bag] [Peter's Bag] [Seph's Bag] [Sashenka's Bag] [Reggie's Bag]



"I think we should look through soldier boy's bag first." Zach pointed to James' bag. "Who knows maybe he has more of those army brat friends on a contact list who can help us."

"I agree." Umbra nodded.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Nov 18, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> "I think we should look through soldier boy's bag first." Zach pointed to James' bag. "Who knows maybe he has more of those army brat friends on a contact list who can help us."
> 
> "I agree." Umbra nodded.



Fia grabbed the large bag that belonged to the army man and sets it in front of them. When they looked inside they see the following items:

Two rifles, his wallet, a bottle of Jack Daniels, a bayonet, his Colt .45, and his suit.

Inside his wallet he has a note from Missy, some cash, and his house phone and Andre's phone number.

In the bottom of the bag is a folded up piece of paper and a blue feather.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Nov 18, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Fia grabbed the large bag that belonged to the army man and sets it in front of them. When they looked inside they see the following items:
> 
> Two rifles, his wallet, a bottle of Jack Daniels, a bayonet, his Colt .45, and his suit.
> 
> ...



Zach and Umbra stared at the contents of the bag.

"Well I'm gonna be honest, it is literally all I thought it would be." Zach admitted. _Down to the blue feather, too. _

"We should save the number for when we get to the station." Umbra said, pocketing it. "As for the lettter..."

"I don't think it would be anything all that important." Zach said. "It's probably just something personal between him and some girl we don't know about." He also didn't want to invade the coons privacy anymore than he already was. 

"Well then, let's move onto another bag then. I say Gabriello's since he's the 'traitor' in all of this."

Zach just nodded, eyeing that blue feather again before closing the bag completely.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Nov 18, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Zach and Umbra stared at the contents of the bag.
> 
> "Well I'm gonna be honest, it is literally all I thought it would be." Zach admitted. _Down to the blue feather, too. _
> 
> ...



Fia took the bag away and brought over the feathered lion's bag. He actually had two bags. One for his weapons, and the other for his personal belongings. Inside the personal bag is his clothes, toiletries, a brown pencil carrier, and his black drawing book. They noticed an end of an envelope sticking out of the pages.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Nov 18, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Fia took the bag away and brought over the feathered lion's bag. He actually had two bags. One for his weapons, and the other for his personal belongings. Inside the personal bag is his clothes, toiletries, a brown pencil carrier, and his black drawing book. They noticed an end of an envelope sticking out of the pages.



"What's this envelope here?" Zach said, taking it out. He opened the letter and began to read what was written.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Nov 18, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> "What's this envelope here?" Zach said, taking it out. He opened the letter and began to read what was written.



When Zach pulled out the envelope, he noticed it was yellowed due to age. On the front, Gabriello's name was written in cursive with a heart draw next to the letter "G". In the letter was written out in cursive, however, it's written in Italian.

Zach...

[Asks Fia to translate the letter.] [Put the letter back.]


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Nov 18, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> When Zach pulled out the envelope, he noticed it was yellowed due to age. On the front, Gabriello's name was written in cursive with a heart draw next to the letter "G". In the letter was written out in cursive, however, it's written in Italian.
> 
> Zach...
> 
> [Asks Fia to translate the letter.] [Put the letter back.]



"Can you read this, please?" Zach handed the letter to Fia.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Nov 18, 2019)

pandepix said:


> Reggie watched James deal with the other two, while he dealt with the snow leopard and chuckled in an almost maniacal manner, knowing that he had someone else to cover his back.


James smirked down at the two pitiful wounded cats and walked to Reggie, pulling him away from the carnage as the hall was pretty full with inmates.
“Good job, showed him who's the shit. They ain’t gonna mess with you no more.”
James pat his back as they returned to their cells.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Nov 18, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> "Can you read this, please?" Zach handed the letter to Fia.



"Of course." Replied Fia as she gently took the letter and began to read it out loud.

"_My beloved Gabriello,

I have received your letter and was moved by your words. I couldn't help but to remember the time when we first met that summer day. I was out picking flowers when I saw you. I was so frightened that I ran away. I knew that you were a Maione and I thought that you were going to kill me. I heard many bad things of the Maione family Mafia and what they do to furs that crossed them. So I know that I had to run and get away from you as far as possible. However, the next day when I was harassed by two coyotes, you came and frighten them away. I wanted to run as well but couldn't move. Then you came to me and spoke with such a calm and sweet voice to see if I was alright. And when I looked into your eyes, it was calm, gentle, and beautiful. And from there on I knew that I was safe.

 As the months passed, I slowly started developing feelings towards you. I tried to convince myself that we were just friends and you wouldn't be interested in me. A poor, peasant doe that lives in the village. But that changed when we laid in the meadow and shared our first kiss. Oh, my love, you had no idea how happy I was. My heart soared and I wanted to shout your name on the highest hill. And I knew that I was the happiest doe in the world.

But my love, I believe that our love has angered my father. My sister found out about us and told my father. He was furious and told me to never see you again. He also is making me marry Georgio, the butcher's son. My love, I'm terrified of him. Georgio may look innocent, but he's really a monster. I don't want to marry him. I don't love him. Please my love, if you love me take me away. Please save me from this marriage and let us leave Sicily. We could go to America and start a new life together. 

The wedding is tomorrow, so please come and get me tonight. There will be a ship going to America that will dock by eight. Please come get me. I will be waiting for you, my love.

I love you eternally. 

~Isabella."
_
Fia had teared up during the letter as she slowly set the letter on her lap. She then looked to Zach and Umbra in concern.


----------



## Zenkiki (Nov 18, 2019)

(4/5)
Sabrina woke up after one morning after a week of staying there with Haru and had gotten into a routine with her. Sabrina sat down on the floor pads and began sipping the tea that Haru poured 3 minutes ago and then she walks Haru round the old rock garden and through the shrines each day. After the two of them reached the peak of the hill in the small village, Haru smiles at her. “You have changed a lot since coming here. You need to learn to take things slow and learn how to slow down.” 

Sabrina took a deep breath looking around at the nature around them and nodded to her, seeing how she was right, like usual. “I know.. Things have been flying so fast for so long, and now… I have nothing pushing me to act. I can take my time and look at life as more than just winning a game.”

Haru smiles at her and nods. “Good.” Then Sabrina quietly sat down on the bench looking out towards the valley that led towards the ocean and stayed there quietly thinking for 2 hours. An hour longer than normal, before she stood up and walked Haru back down through the shrines and the garden back into her home, but inside was a female panda inside making two cups of tea and then drops the kettle seeing a person with Haru. “< Grandmother... Who is that with you?>”

Sabrina walks Haru to the table, then Haru answers, “<A girl in need.>” Stephanie picks up the kettle and then poured a third cup and drank it with the other two girls.
-----
The guards removed Sash from solitary and then led her to her cell, which had a shy girl inside covered up in her blanket laying around after the breakfast meal.
----
Once Akako made her way to her cell, she could feel a large and imposing presence behind her. The hyena grins at her and laughs. "So I get the twerp in my cell.. wonderful. I might just get a new rug after all."
----
The guards finally fire two rounds into the ground hear the fighting beasts blocking the hall to A cells. "ENOUGH! L-91349 get to the med bay. R-94583 GET IN YOUR CELL. C-77329 come with me." He says as the wolf wraps his hand over Reggie's shoulder and squeezes it telling him he has no choice."


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Nov 18, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> "Of course." Replied Fia as she gently took the letter and began to read it out loud.
> 
> "_My beloved Gabriello,
> 
> ...




"So...that's the Doe he killed, huh?" Zach muttered. "She talks about him like a whole different person..."

Umbra nodded. "They were going to get married, I can't imagine him...snapping so suddenly as to kill her like that. As I said before, he's far too weak for something like that." 

"We don't know the whole story, but...Gab held onto this, didn't he? If he were really some kinda sick freak who would murder an innocent Doe...why would he keep this letter around?" Zach wondered. 

Umbra sighed. "Because it is exactly like I said. He is weak. He could never kill someone without hating himself for it afterwards, at least killing someone like this Doe who loved him."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Nov 18, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> The guards finally fire two rounds into the ground hear the fighting beasts blocking the hall to A cells. "ENOUGH! L-91349 get to the med bay. R-94583 GET IN YOUR CELL. C-77329 come with me." He says as the wolf wraps his hand over Reggie's shoulder and squeezes it telling him he has no choice.


James rubbed his maw as he was yelled at, deciding not to smirk as he backed into his cell, watching them drag the mangled leopard away. He looked to Reggie and spoke as they lead him away. 
“it’s gonna be ok Reggie. It’s alright man.”
He went back in and climbed up on the bed, a small sadistic grin on his face as the door was shut. He laid down under the sheets and rolled over, his mind starting to slowly spiral out of sanity, making him emanate a dark chuckle from above. 


Zenkiki said:


> The guards removed Sash from solitary and then led her to her cell, which had a shy girl inside covered up in her blanket laying around after the breakfast meal.


Sash was silent but defiant the whole way there, making the guards drag her to the cell. Once the put her in she cursed at them in Russian for good measure before turning to see the shy girl sitting in the bottom bunk. She walked over and sat down in the wood chair in the corner, sitting softly and looking to her. 
“<Hello,> my name is Sash. What is your name?” She wanted to try and make a friend in here.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Nov 18, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> "So...that's the Doe he killed, huh?" Zach muttered. "She talks about him like a whole different person..."
> 
> Umbra nodded. "They were going to get married, I can't imagine him...snapping so suddenly as to kill her like that. As I said before, he's far too weak for something like that."
> 
> ...



"Hmm. Perhaps he was framed? There are a lot of questions and no answer. Are there more clues in his book?" She asked as she eyed the book.


----------



## pandepix (Nov 18, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> (4/5)
> Sabrina woke up after one morning after a week of staying there with Haru and had gotten into a routine with her. Sabrina sat down on the floor pads and began sipping the tea that Haru poured 3 minutes ago and then she walks Haru round the old rock garden and through the shrines each day. After the two of them reached the peak of the hill in the small village, Haru smiles at her. “You have changed a lot since coming here. You need to learn to take things slow and learn how to slow down.”
> 
> Sabrina took a deep breath looking around at the nature around them and nodded to her, seeing how she was right, like usual. “I know.. Things have been flying so fast for so long, and now… I have nothing pushing me to act. I can take my time and look at life as more than just winning a game.”
> ...



Reggie looked at James, fire and fear in his eyes, and a stern look on his face. He knew he had to face the consequences of his actions and did what the guard told him, following closely behind him.


----------



## JackJackal (Nov 18, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina woke up after one morning after a week of staying there with Haru and had gotten into a routine with her. Sabrina sat down on the floor pads and began sipping the tea that Haru poured 3 minutes ago and then she walks Haru round the old rock garden and through the shrines each day. After the two of them reached the peak of the hill in the small village, Haru smiles at her. “You have changed a lot since coming here. You need to learn to take things slow and learn how to slow down.”
> 
> Sabrina took a deep breath looking around at the nature around them and nodded to her, seeing how she was right, like usual. “I know.. Things have been flying so fast for so long, and now… I have nothing pushing me to act. I can take my time and look at life as more than just winning a game.”
> 
> ...


Stephanie was curious about this girl. Something about her made her uneasy but she couldn't put her finger on it. She set her cup down and looked at her with a neutral face. "<so what's your name?"> she asked wanting to see if sabrina understands her


----------



## Zenkiki (Nov 18, 2019)

She looks at her and then sips on the tea as she didnt know what she said, however she took a guess it was exchanging pleasantries. "Sabrina...."


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Nov 18, 2019)

_Oh shit_, she thought as she realized who enter. _Don't talk to her you know what she did to her previous cell mate_, Akako nervously avoided eye contact, _I really dislike my luck right now._


----------



## JackJackal (Nov 18, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> She looks at her and then sips on the tea as she didnt know what she said, however she took a guess it was exchanging pleasantries. "Sabrina...."


"I'm Stephanie. Stephanie maelstrom." She said dancing to speak in English to make it easy. "Well you came to the right place. Nana here is the kindest woman you'll meet. She's taken care of me quite a few times" she said sipping her tea then turned to said nana "Do you like the tea Grandmother? It's a new blend I've wanted to try."


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Nov 18, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> "Hmm. Perhaps he was framed? There are a lot of questions and no answer. Are there more clues in his book?" She asked as she eyed the book.



Zach looked at the book. "I don't much like peeping in on my friends like this...but I don't think we have much of a choice." He said, picking it up.


----------



## Zenkiki (Nov 18, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> _Oh shit_, she thought as she realized who enter. _Don't talk to her you know what she did to her previous cell mate_, Akako nervously avoided eye contact, _I really dislike my luck right now._


She pushes Akako out of the way and climbs on the top bunk and drops into it with a heavy thud. Her larger body making the bed bend down towards the bottom bunk by an extra 6 inches.



JackJackal said:


> "I'm Stephanie. Stephanie maelstrom." She said dancing to speak in English to make it easy. "Well you came to the right place. Nana here is the kindest woman you'll meet. She's taken care of me quite a few times" she said sipping her tea then turned to said nana "Do you like the tea Grandmother? It's a new blend I've wanted to try."


Sabrina nods at her and continues to sip the tea. Haru sat down and sipped the green tea and shook her head. "No not really. I dont like change. It tastes to different from my normal."



---
The small porcupine looks at her and smiled seeing a friendly fur. "Chasy. Who are you and why are you her?"


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Nov 18, 2019)

_Kore wa suu_, she stared at the upper mattress as it arks downward towards her, _I don't want to be crushed to death_. _I should probably hide the stuff in my bag because I doubt she won't touch it_, reaching over the kitsune grabbed the black garbage bag and dug through it.


----------



## JackJackal (Nov 18, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina nods at her and continues to sip the tea. Haru sat down and sipped the green tea and shook her head. "No not really. I dont like change. It tastes to different from my normal."


"Oh. Forgive me Nana. I'll brew you your regular tea right away.* she said taking the kettle and pouring its contents into a couple jars and cleaning it before starting to make haru's usual tea "Nana. I hope you dont mind. I'm going to be leaving in 2 weeks again"


----------



## HopeTLioness (Nov 18, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Zach looked at the book. "I don't much like peeping in on my friends like this...but I don't think we have much of a choice." He said, picking it up.



When they looked into the book, they found his drawings. Some where landscapes and places he's been, and some where animals. They see a drawing of a beautiful doe smiling, followed by a beautiful, lioness in a long dress. And, of course, a drawing of Hope in a cafe. Then they were few drawings of the Whitepaw members. There was a drawing of James when he was on the plane, that captured his angered but strong expression. Then he did a profile of Sabrina, followed by a drawing of Wulf in his snazzy suit wearing his signature smile. There was Zach looking annoyed at something, and Peter looking cute and happy; Umbra is drawn standing in a corner with a creepy smile, and Akako looking upward thoughtful. He even drew a sleeping Seph in a chair. And there were pictures of the four, little girls he saved all looking happy. And Jack looking pissed off while Jax looking indifferent. And finally, Reggie was drawn with a simple smile. 

Going towards the back of the book are writings. Luckily, they were in English. It says, "_I'm a monster. This is all my fault. She died because of me. I'm a monster."_


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Nov 18, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> The small porcupine looks at her and smiled seeing a friendly fur. "Chasy. Who are you and why are you here?"


"Like I said, I am Sash," she said in her heavy Russian accent. She scratched behind her ears and pondered a moment before answering the back end of her question. "As for why I'm here, I was part of raid against these <bastards.> Raid was com-pro-mised, you see. We were ambushed by big lion, killed some of comrades and sent me here. It was very not good... and I do not know if any of my comrades were sent with me.” She sighed and rubbed her face for a moment before looking to the porcupine. “And you? Why is you here?”


----------



## HopeTLioness (Nov 18, 2019)

While everyone was heading back to their cell, Hunter stood there as he pondered a bit. He grins to himself and head back to his cell. Once everyone from cells A and C gets in their cells, Cell B inmates are let out for breakfast.

Maxwell had got up and was brushing his buck tooth. He then looks to see the cell doors opened. He makes a big smile start heading out. But he also was curious on where his jackal cellmate had gone. He shrugged his shoulders and head into the cafeteria. When Peter walked out, Fallon walked up beside him. "Ahh, top of the mornin' to ya, lad. Slept good?"

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Jack is seen laying on the bed with his torso wrapped up in bandages. On the side of him, a female dark brown porcupine with amber eyes is monitoring his vitals and writing notes on her clipboard. 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Reggie was sitting on a medical bed as two guards watched him. Suddenly, the door opened and walked in a beautiful, white female mink with long blond hair, and baby blue eyes. She walked up to Reggie and spoke in a gentle voice. "Good morning. I heard you were in a brawl this morning. Naughty kitty. You should be more careful. Anyway, please remove your shirt so I can examine you."

(@JackJackal , @Liseran Thistle, @pandepix  )


----------



## pandepix (Nov 18, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> While everyone was heading back to their cell, Hunter stood there as he pondered a bit. He grins to himself and head back to his cell. Once everyone from cells A and C gets in their cells, Cell B inmates are let out for breakfast.
> 
> Maxwell had got up and was brushing his buck tooth. He then looks to see the cell doors opened. He makes a big smile start heading out. But he also was curious on where his jackal cellmate had gone. He shrugged his shoulders and head into the cafeteria. When Peter walked out, Fallon walked up beside him. "Ahh, top of the mornin' to ya, lad. Slept good?"
> 
> ...



Reggie gulps as he sees the mink walk in. His heart starts to race and he can feel his palms start to get a little sweaty. He'd never done well with the ladies back home, that was always Max's forte. "Ye-yes ma'am," he stutters. "I'd been trying to avoid it, but they wouldn't leave me alone." He starts to take off his shirt, fumbling with the buttons and chuckling nervously.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Nov 18, 2019)

pandepix said:


> Reggie gulps as he sees the mink walk in. His heart starts to race and he can feel his palms start to get a little sweaty. He'd never done well with the ladies back home, that was always Max's forte. "Ye-yes ma'am," he stutters. "I'd been trying to avoid it, but they wouldn't leave me alone." He starts to take off his shirt, fumbling with the buttons and chuckling nervously.



"Oh, is that so? Well then, I suppose that I can't get mad at you." She smiled sweetly as she waits patiently for him. Once he finished, she stepped closer to him and examine his shoulder. "Ah. A bite. How awful. I'll patch you up right away." She turns to the side and retrieves some bandages and peroxide. She slipped on her gloves and looked up at him. "I want you to relax, okay? I'm going to clean the wound and bandage it up." She steps up on a stool and begins to clean his wound. She was standing very close to him as he smelled her sweet perfume that reminds him of lavender.


----------



## pandepix (Nov 18, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> "Oh, is that so? Well then, I suppose that I can't get mad at you." She smiled sweetly as she waits patiently for him. Once he finished, she stepped closer to him and examine his shoulder. "Ah. A bite. How awful. I'll patch you up right away." She turns to the side and retrieves some bandages and peroxide. She slipped on her gloves and looked up at him. "I want you to relax, okay? I'm going to clean the wound and bandage it up." She steps up on a stool and begins to clean his wound. She was standing very close to him as he smelled her sweet perfume that reminds him of lavender.



Reggie smiles and nods his head. "Yes, ma'am. Thank you." He takes a deep breath to calm himself and as he inhales, he can smell her perfume. It wasn't too overbearing, just light enough to smell. Floral, with...a hint of lavender? He couldn't quite place it, but it smelled amazing and lavender was his favorite. He relaxes a bit more, almost slouching, and watches her carefully treat his wound. "So this must be nothing compared to other injuries you've had to treat, huh?" he asks, trying to make small talk.


----------



## Zenkiki (Nov 18, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> "Like I said, I am Sash," she said in her heavy Russian accent. She scratched behind her ears and pondered a moment before answering the back end of her question. "As for why I'm here, I was part of raid against these <bastards.> Raid was com-pro-mised, you see. We were ambushed by big lion, killed some of comrades and sent me here. It was very not good... and I do not know if any of my comrades were sent with me.” She sighed and rubbed her face for a moment before looking to the porcupine. “And you? Why is you here?”


She looks at Sash and says, "I was kidnapped as a teen, drugged used, sold, bought and repeat. Finally had enough, grabbed a gun and ran. I was fine on my own until the millitary caught me and sent me here."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Nov 18, 2019)

pandepix said:


> Reggie smiles and nods his head. "Yes, ma'am. Thank you." He takes a deep breath to calm himself and as he inhales, he can smell her perfume. It wasn't too overbearing, just light enough to smell. Floral, with...a hint of lavender? He couldn't quite place it, but it smelled amazing and lavender was his favorite. He relaxes a bit more, almost slouching, and watches her carefully treat his wound. "So this must be nothing compared to other injuries you've had to treat, huh?" he asks, trying to make small talk.



She smiled and spoke while still having her attention on the wound. "Oh, most definitely. There was one time that I had to remove a metal pipe out of an inmate's rectum. It wasn't a pretty site, and the pole was about...eight feet long."


----------



## Seph (Nov 18, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> While everyone was heading back to their cell, Hunter stood there as he pondered a bit. He grins to himself and head back to his cell. Once everyone from cells A and C gets in their cells, Cell B inmates are let out for breakfast.
> 
> Maxwell had got up and was brushing his buck tooth. He then looks to see the cell doors opened. He makes a big smile start heading out. But he also was curious on where his jackal cellmate had gone. He shrugged his shoulders and head into the cafeteria. When Peter walked out, Fallon walked up beside him. "Ahh, top of the mornin' to ya, lad. Slept good?"
> 
> ...


Sal's eyes shot open at the sound of the alarm. He groaned as he realized that he couldn't fall back asleep after that. The prison bed creaked under his weight as Sal sat up, he rubbed his head as he looked around the room, he saw himself in the small mirror above the sink, his head barely fitting in it. Sal had always been a big bear, but when he had to sleep on these tiny beds and use these tiny toilets, he felt like a giant. His back and knees had started hurting even more since being locked up, but he didn't see himself staying in here for long. Either he would die, or somehow he would get out. 

Sal stopped looking at himself and decided to get up, his knees popping along the way. He ducked his head as he stepped out of the cell, rubbing the sleep out of his eyes. Sal walked down the hall and down to the cafeteria, he groaned as he saw how long the line was already. Sal took his place at the end of the line of waited for it to start moving, he started thinking about how he even ended up here. He came to this country to learn about the mafia that killed his dad, but so far all he had heard was about some ms23. As the line started moving, Sal huffed to himself as he looked around at the degenerates he had ended up with.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Nov 18, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> She looks at Sash and says, "I was kidnapped as a teen, drugged used, sold, bought and repeat. Finally had enough, grabbed a gun and ran. I was fine on my own until the military caught me and sent me here."


Sash listened and nodded, having heard crueler uprisings then that but that combination of abhorrent things making her feel bad for this porcupine. "I see. As American say, 'kudos to you' for escaping." She stood up and yawned softly before climbing into the top bunk, getting comfy in the slightly better bed and snuggling under the sheets. "Well... Chasy, I guess since we are partners in here, maybe we can get to know each other. Where are you from? If you mind me asking." Sash was trying to make small talk and be friendly.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Nov 18, 2019)

Seph said:


> Sal's eyes shot open at the sound of the alarm. He groaned as he realized that he couldn't fall back asleep after that. The prison bed creaked under his weight as Sal sat up, he rubbed his head as he looked around the room, he saw himself in the small mirror above the sink, his head barely fitting in it. Sal had always been a big bear, but when he had to sleep on these tiny beds and use these tiny toilets, he felt like a giant. His back and knees had started hurting even more since being locked up, but he didn't see himself staying in here for long. Either he would die, or somehow he would get out.
> 
> Sal stopped looking at himself and decided to get up, his knees popping along the way. He ducked his head as he stepped out of the cell, rubbing the sleep out of his eyes. Sal walked down the hall and down to the cafeteria, he groaned as he saw how long the line was already. Sal took his place at the end of the line of waited for it to start moving, he started thinking about how he even ended up here. He came to this country to learn about the mafia that killed his dad, but so far all he had heard was about some ms23. As the line started moving, Sal huffed to himself as he looked around at the degenerates he had ended up with.



Maxwell got behind Sal and greeted him. "Good morning, Sal! How did you sleep?"


----------



## pandepix (Nov 18, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> She smiled and spoke while still having her attention on the wound. "Oh, most definitely. There was one time that I had to remove a metal pipe out of an inmate's rectum. It wasn't a pretty site, and the pole was about...eight feet long."



Reggie takes another deep breath when he hears the minx's response and he starts laughing and choking on his own spit. It takes him a minute to recover from the fit. "Well then. Someone was either having a really good time, or a really bad time. But I'm assuming they didn't make it?"


----------



## Seph (Nov 18, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Maxwell got behind Sal and greeted him. "Good morning, Sal! How did you sleep?"


Sal jumped, not expecting anyone to talk to him. He looked back and saw that beaver that attacked the guard. Usually when people talked to him around here he pretended to only speak French, but today was not the day when his balls were bitten off. "Fine." He said looking back forward. "And you?" He asked the beaver. He didn't even know how this creature knew his name, but that's not important anymore.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Nov 18, 2019)

pandepix said:


> Reggie takes another deep breath when he hears the minx's response and he starts laughing and choking on his own spit. It takes him a minute to recover from the fit. "Well then. Someone was either having a really good time, or a really bad time. But I'm assuming they didn't make it?"



She giggled and replied "Oh, he was fine. Sore, but fine." She finished cleaning his wound and started to bandage it up. "So tell me, were you always a bad kitty or you so happens to be mixed up with the wrong furs?"


----------



## HopeTLioness (Nov 18, 2019)

Seph said:


> Sal jumped, not expecting anyone to talk to him. He looked back and saw that beaver that attacked the guard. Usually when people talked to him around here he pretended to only speak French, but today was not the day when his balls were bitten off. "Fine." He said looking back forward. "And you?" He asked the beaver. He didn't even know how this creature knew his name, but that's not important anymore.



"Oh, I'm delighted. Thanks for asking. I had an exciting morning. However, I have not seen my cellmate yet. I wonder where he had gone. Have you seen a jackal with black hair and green eyes?"


----------



## Seph (Nov 18, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> "Oh, I'm delighted. Thanks for asking. I had an exciting morning. However, I have not seen my cellmate yet. I wonder where he had gone. Have you seen a jackal with black hair and green eyes?"


Sal looked back at him, he thought about it for a second. "I saw him leave when you did, but I haven't seen him. I did hear someone talking about him being dragged to the clinic, I don't know if he was alive or not." Sal told him, he was starting to get to the front of line, and he prayed that the beaver wouldn't sit with him once they got their food.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Nov 18, 2019)

Seph said:


> Sal looked back at him, he thought about it for a second. "I saw him leave when you did, but I haven't seen him. I did hear someone talking about him being dragged to the clinic, I don't know if he was alive or not." Sal told him, he was starting to get to the front of line, and he prayed that the beaver wouldn't sit with him once they got their food.



The beaver's happy smile slowly turned into an small frown. "Is that so? Well then, there's one way to find out." He goes back to smiling and pats him on the side of his leg. "Thanks for the scoop, friend." He got out of line and walked away.


----------



## Seph (Nov 18, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> The beaver's happy smile slowly turned into an small frown. "Is that so? Well then, there's one way to find out." He goes back to smiling and pats him on the side of his leg. "Thanks for the scoop, friend." He got out of line and walked away.


“Yeah, you do that.” Sal said as he walked away. He reached the front of the line not too long after and grabbed his tray. It was slop again, Sal sighed as he saw the same old food. He found his way to an empty table and started eating. He looked around at everyone, making sure that no one could sneak up on him this time. He was ready to start speaking French if anyone tried to talk to him.


----------



## pandepix (Nov 18, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> She giggled and replied "Oh, he was fine. Sore, but fine." She finished cleaning his wound and started to bandage it up. "So tell me, were you always a bad kitty or you so happens to be mixed up with the wrong furs?"



Reggie shrugs and looks away, ashamed. "A little of both I think...but this time it was just the wrong furs. I try to mind my own business, especially in places like these. You wouldn't happen to know anything about them would you? The furs that were harassing us, that is?" he asks.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Nov 18, 2019)

pandepix said:


> Reggie shrugs and looks away, ashamed. "A little of both I think...but this time it was just the wrong furs. I try to mind my own business, especially in places like these. You wouldn't happen to know anything about them would you? The furs that were harassing us, that is?" he asks.


 She hummed a bit before replying. "I think they are either part of a gang or wannabes. But I think they are just wannabes, so you should be fine for now. But be cautious just in case. It's a dangerous world in here." She finished bandaging him up and steps down from the stool. "Alright, you're all set. Is there anything else you need?"


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Nov 18, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> When they looked into the book, they found his drawings. Some where landscapes and places he's been, and some where animals. They see a drawing of a beautiful doe smiling, followed by a beautiful, lioness in a long dress. And, of course, a drawing of Hope in a cafe. Then they were few drawings of the Whitepaw members. There was a drawing of James when he was on the plane, that captured his angered but strong expression. Then he did a profile of Sabrina, followed by a drawing of Wulf in his snazzy suit wearing his signature smile. There was Zach looking annoyed at something, and Peter looking cute and happy; Umbra is drawn standing in a corner with a creepy smile, and Akako looking upward thoughtful. He even drew a sleeping Seph in a chair. And there were pictures of the four, little girls he saved all looking happy. And Jack looking pissed off while Jax looking indifferent. And finally, Reggie was drawn with a simple smile.
> 
> Going towards the back of the book are writings. Luckily, they were in English. It says, "_I'm a monster. This is all my fault. She died because of me. I'm a monster."_




"_Weak." _Umbra muttered. 

"I think I speak for all of us when I say that there's definitely a piece of this story missing." Zach said, flipping through the sketchbook. "I want to get to the bottom of that, but let's unpack the rest of these bags first." He immediately went for Sabrina's next.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Nov 18, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> "_Weak." _Umbra muttered.
> 
> "I think I speak for all of us when I say that there's definitely a piece of this story missing." Zach said, flipping through the sketchbook. "I want to get to the bottom of that, but let's unpack the rest of these bags first." He immediately went for Sabrina's next.



"Well let's hurry. We should pull up in Chicago soon." Fia said as she took the bag away and brought over Sabrina's bag. Inside the bag is a spare. 45 in a bag, a small white and baby blue gemed knife (like a switchblade)  a bag of herbs that is sealed shut and then a whiskey bottle with a cloth sticking out.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Nov 19, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> "Well let's hurry. We should pull up in Chicago soon." Fia said as she took the bag away and brought over Sabrina's bag. Inside the bag is a spare. 45 in a bag, a small white and baby blue gemed knife (like a switchblade)  a bag of herbs that is sealed shut and then a whiskey bottle with a cloth sticking out.



"Well can't say she was never prepared." Zach chuckled. He eyed the bag of herbs. "Do...you know what that is?" 

Umbra nodded. "Though...I'm honestly quite surprised to see it here." He said. 

"It's not what I think it is, is it?" 

Umbra smirked. "I don't know, fox. What _do _you think it is?" 

Zach just rolled his eyes, and went to grab another bag. This one the belonging to the Jackal Brothers. "I'm gonna be honest, I don't know much about them other than ones an okay guy, and the other's got a temper that gets him hurt more than my poor medic case can handle." Zach said.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Nov 19, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> "Well can't say she was never prepared." Zach chuckled. He eyed the bag of herbs. "Do...you know what that is?"
> 
> Umbra nodded. "Though...I'm honestly quite surprised to see it here." He said.
> 
> ...



In the Jackal Bros' bag, they basically had  a pair of clothes and multiple knives, pistols, magazines, and sniper equipment. Fiametta had put Sabrina's bag away when she heard Zach talk about the Jackal Bros. She quickly looked over at them. "Wait...you mean Jack and Jax?! They were apart of this?!" She was shocked, but from her expression, she was furious.


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Nov 19, 2019)

Wulf walked purposefully down the streets of Chicago.   He looked right at home among the crowds.

"Time to meet Fia...."


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Nov 19, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> In the Jackal Bros' bag, they basically had  a pair of clothes and multiple knives, pistols, magazines, and sniper equipment. Fiametta had put Sabrina's bag away when she heard Zach talk about the Jackal Bros. She quickly looked over at them. "Wait...you mean Jack and Jax?! They were apart of this?!" She was shocked, but from her expression, she was furious.



"Uh...yes?" Zach answered slowly, then sighed. "Alright. Which one was it? The sort of okay one, or the angry one?" He asked.

"Do you even have to ask?" Umbra said.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Nov 19, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> "Uh...yes?" Zach answered slowly, then sighed. "Alright. Which one was it? The sort of okay one, or the angry one?" He asked.
> 
> "Do you even have to ask?" Umbra said.



"If you mean Jax, the older brother being the "okay one", then you must know that I am not very happy with him. I can deal with his younger brother because I understand what he went through. But Jax?! No, no. He can stay where he is and rot there! That two-timing, selfish, son of a bitch! May his hair and fangs fall off so he can suck on a lemon for the rest of his life! May he get his foot shot off! MAY HIS PENIS GET CASTRATED BY A LUNATIC AND ENDS UP BEING A SEX SLAVE TO A GIANT BEAR NAMED BOBO!" As she ranted, her voice got louder to almost a scream. She then snatched the bag away and threw it to the side as she starts to vent some more in Italian. She then tossed them Seph, Akako, and Reggie's bags since they were small and didn't have much in them. She also sets Peter's bag next to Zach and looks at them. "I need a drink!" She huffed and walked over to the bar to fix herself a glass of wine.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Nov 19, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> "If you mean Jax, the older brother being the "okay one", then you must know that I am not very happy with him. I can deal with his younger brother because I understand what he went through. But Jax?! No, no. He can stay where he is and rot there! That two-timing, selfish, son of a bitch! May his hair and fangs fall off so he can suck on a lemon for the rest of his life! May he get his foot shot off! MAY HIS PENIS GET CASTRATED BY A LUNATIC AND ENDS UP BEING A SEX SLAVE TO A GIANT BEAR NAMED BOBO!" As she ranted, her voice got louder to almost a scream. She then snatched the bag away and threw it to the side as she starts to vent some more in Italian. She then tossed them Seph, Akako, and Reggie's bags since they were small and didn't have much in them. She also sets Peter's bag next to Zach and looks at them. "I need a drink!" She huffed and walked over to the bar to fix herself a glass of wine.



"Well." Zach said. "To quell any further ravings, lets just check the bag of someone we _both _already know isn't like...Jax." He went to open Peter's bag, expecting to find things he'd already seen back at home. Clothes, an old fishing rod that Peter carried with him for some reason (_They don't have ponds or lakes in Chicago, Cotton.) _The old shotgun that he had carried with him, along with some shells, a peculiar looking book that was damaged and wrecked beyond compare, and-

"_To Windred. _Hm...who's that again?" Umbra asked.

"Oh, it's one of Peter's cousins from back home, though he doesn't live in Blackwell, so you wouldn't have met the kid. He's upstate in one of those fancy mental asylums." Zach explained. "I met him a couple of times when I was younger, Peter had dragged me up there to see him...He's alright, I guess. Just quiet is all."

"Well read one of the letters. There seems to be a decent handful here."

Zach picked one up and read it aloud.

"_Dear Windred,

How are you liking the new digs? I know you didn't seem all that enthused about moving into Elanor's, but I've heard it's a real swell place. Mama Migsby already showed ya everything there is in that big, old fancy house. There's a garden for patients to walk through, an enormous library, and even a pool to swim in! You always did like water for some reason, so I'm sure you'll love that pool of theirs.

I know you like reading a whole bunch, so I saved some money up and I brought you the biggest book out of the bookstore I could find! It's called 'War and Peace'. I don't know much about it, but I think you'd like it, as it looks like a pretty long book. 

Visiting hours for new patients don't start till a whole year after they're instated, which I think is crazy, but I guess we gotta follow the rules or else they won't let you stay there. So next year, when it's your birthday me and everyone else from Blackwell will come and give you a visit! I'm bringing Zach along too! He hasn't met you yet, but I'm sure you two would get along swell. Anyway, I think I've written enough words here. The staff at Elanor said that letters had to be a specific word count. So I'll say my goodbye's here!_

_Sincerly_, 

_-Peter
_
Umbra shook his head. "It seems to just be a normal letter to me." He said.

Zach wanted to agree so badly, but he knew exactly when Peter wrote this letter. "This was written _years _ago..." Zach muttered, staring at it. Some parts of the letter were missing, he was certain of that what with the inconspicuous white out of sentences that Peter had written. He couldn't imagine the rabbit leaving these parts of the letter out, especially the part where he supposedly tells Windred the name of the book he brought.

Umbra was studying the book, only to find the pages had either been ripped out, meticulously whited out so no words would show, or burned and charred till they were unrecognizable. On second thought, he was thinking this whole arrangement of letters was very odd indeed.

"What the hell...?" Zach had turned the letter over and found that there was actually a message from Elanor Revan Mental Asylum for the Sick and Ill, and it was...just as odd as everything else.

*"All text that was grammatically  incorrect or was in violation of the 'Language and Sensitive Patients rule' (Listed in the Elanor Revan Rules and Guidebook for new Patients and Families) was removed for correction and safety of the Patient. This is all standard procedure, we assure you that nothing important was left out of the letter. Sincerely, Elanor Revan Staff."
*
"I don't know much about the goings on of Mental Asylums, but that sounds incredibly suspicious." Umbra said, putting the destroyed book down.

"I'll...save this for some other time." Zach said, grabbing up the letters and the destroyed book. "We don't have much time, I'm sure when we fix all of this me and Pete can just visit Windred and make sure kids okay." He stuffed the Letters and book into his big suitcase, surprised to see there was still room in there, and decided they should move onto Akako's bag.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Nov 19, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> "Well." Zach said. "To quell any further ravings, lets just check the bag of someone we _both _already know isn't like...Jax." He went to open Peter's bag, expecting to find things he'd already seen back at home. Clothes, an old fishing rod that Peter carried with him for some reason (_They don't have ponds or lakes in Chicago, Cotton.) _The old shotgun that he had carried with him, along with some shells, a peculiar looking book that was damaged and wrecked beyond compare, and-
> 
> "_To Windred. _Hm...who's that again?" Umbra asked.
> 
> ...



Inside Akako's bag were a top hat, a wand, and her Magician clothes. There's also a picture of her family; it's her with her mother, brother, father, a female cousin, uncle.


----------



## pandepix (Nov 19, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> She hummed a bit before replying. "I think they are either part of a gang or wannabes. But I think they are just wannabes, so you should be fine for now. But be cautious just in case. It's a dangerous world in here." She finished bandaging him up and steps down from the stool. "Alright, you're all set. Is there anything else you need?"



Reggie fiddles his thumbs for a moment, looking at the ground. "It might be a little out of line, but is there anyway I could have a hug? Things have been rough and it's been a minute since..." he trails off. He shakes his head, obviously embarrassed.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Nov 19, 2019)

pandepix said:


> Reggie fiddles his thumbs for a moment, looking at the ground. "It might be a little out of line, but is there anyway I could have a hug? Things have been rough and it's been a minute since..." he trails off. He shakes his head, obviously embarrassed.



Before the mink could answer him, one of the guards stormed over, shoves him and made him stand up. "Inmates cannot and will not physically touch a staff member, especially the women staff. Now get going!" He shoves him out and the other guard followed behind. The mink watched as Reggie was forced to leave. She sighed and start cleaning up the bed for the next patient.

Soon, Reggie was taken back to his cell and shoved in. The cell slammed shut and the guards walked away.


----------



## Zenkiki (Nov 19, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Sash listened and nodded, having heard crueler uprisings then that but that combination of abhorrent things making her feel bad for this porcupine. "I see. As American say, 'kudos to you' for escaping." She stood up and yawned softly before climbing into the top bunk, getting comfy in the slightly better bed and snuggling under the sheets. "Well... Chasy, I guess since we are partners in here, maybe we can get to know each other. Where are you from? If you mind me asking." Sash was trying to make small talk and be friendly.


She remained quite not wanting to talk much about her past. Finally she says, "I... dont want to talk about it. The past is past. Another month and I am out of here."
----
Tyler looks at James having seen how he acted with Jack and in the cafeteria and halls. He looks up at the chair "you know you were a little excessive there and didnt need to do all that with Jack. The leopards sure, but not your friend."


----------



## pandepix (Nov 19, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Before the mink could answer him, one of the guards stormed over, shoves him and made him stand up. "Inmates cannot and will not physically touch a staff member, especially the women staff. Now get going!" He shoves him out and the other guard followed behind. The mink watched as Reggie was forced to leave. She sighed and start cleaning up the bed for the next patient.
> 
> Soon, Reggie was taken back to his cell and shoved in. The cell slammed shut and the guards walked away.



Reggie looks back at the mink apologetically and mouths a "thank you" as he's shoved back towards his cell. _Dumb...just dumb. Did you really think she would have said yes anyway? Ah, well nothing wrong with trying, I guess. _He climbs into his bed and tries to get comfortable, but his shoulder his throbbing and he can't seem to find a good position to relax.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Nov 19, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> She remained quite not wanting to talk much about her past. Finally she says, "I... dont want to talk about it. The past is past. Another month and I am out of here."


Sash sighed kinda sad and curled into a ball. "Ok," was her only response as she got warm in the small cell.


Zenkiki said:


> Tyler looks at James having seen how he acted with Jack and in the cafeteria and halls. He looks up at the chair "you know you were a little excessive there and didnt need to do all that with Jack. The leopards sure, but not your friend."


James rolled over and looked at Tyler, a bit of a feral gleam in his eyes, his reasoning starting to fail him. "Irons is not my friend, and Jack almost killed me before. Excessive is a stretch... I'd call it necessary to make sure the one fur I do care about is safe, and that's Reggie. I'll prove to the others who think I'm 'weak' that I'm not. If the chance arises that I could make a 'friend' who I could help get out, and could help me get out, then I'll not be 'excessive,' to put it in your terms."


----------



## Zenkiki (Nov 19, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Sash sighed kinda sad and curled into a ball. "Ok," was her only response as she got warm in the small cell.
> 
> James rolled over and looked at Tyler, a bit of a feral gleam in his eyes, his reasoning starting to fail him. "Irons is not my friend, and Jack almost killed me before. Excessive is a stretch... I'd call it necessary to make sure the one fur I do care about is safe, and that's Reggie. I'll prove to the others who think I'm 'weak' that I'm not. If the chance arises that I could make a 'friend' who I could help get out, and could help me get out, then I'll not be 'excessive,' to put it in your terms."


Tyler looks at him. "Alright... but do know that you are putting yourself in a hole. You can't betray those you worked with all of a sudden, but I am not you so I'll let you decide what to do yourself."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Nov 19, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Tyler looks at him. "Alright... but do know that you are putting yourself in a hole. You can't betray those you worked with all of a sudden, but I am not you so I'll let you decide what to do yourself."


"I haven't seen anyone else I fought with... that white Russian wolf, Sash, if she's in here I'd try and bust her out. She's one tough biscuit. Then that white rabbit... I think his name was Peter, he seemed really naive. But I haven't seen him either. See, I'm not betraying everyone I worked with. The Doberman was brought in for a one-time-show. The jackal is a lunatic. Let me put it this way, I'm keeping myself and Reggie safe from possible snitches. I'm not betraying everyone; just two I think in my humble opinion are not loyal." James sat up and popped his knuckles as he looked down at the older wolf.


----------



## Zenkiki (Nov 19, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> "I haven't seen anyone else I fought with... that white Russian wolf, Sash, if she's in here I'd try and bust her out. She's one tough biscuit. Then that white rabbit... I think his name was Peter, he seemed really naive. But I haven't seen him either. See, I'm not betraying everyone I worked with. The Doberman was brought in for a one-time-show. The jackal is a lunatic. Let me put it this way, I'm keeping myself and Reggie safe from possible snitches. I'm not betraying everyone; just two I think in my humble opinion are not loyal." James sat up and popped his knuckles as he looked down at the older wolf.


"And what makes them unloyal? Did they betray you or your team or are you doing it for another reason?"


----------



## JackJackal (Nov 19, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Jack is seen laying on the bed with his torso wrapped up in bandages. On the side of him, a female dark brown porcupine with amber eyes is monitoring his vitals and writing notes on her clipboard.


He was still unconscious but he could feel again. At least if he were awake. At the moment he was falling in a dark abyss. He couldn't say or hear anything. He was alone again. It wasn't anything new to him. He was always alone. After his parents death Jax was all he had. Then he did and left Jack to fend for himself. He lost Stephanie because of his stupidity and the 'friends' he had were never really his friends. Why would they be? He was a self centered jerk. He always was. Even if he changed he would still be abandoned. It was his life...and he accepted it. Though as he drifted in darkness a light shone below him. He fell through and found himself in a small forest. One he remembers well. A camp was set up in a clearing.  There were 2 adults in the camp setting things up. Jack stood be hind a tree and watched what happened...
__________________________________________________
<hahaha! Can't catch me bro!"> The young Jack laughed as he ran through the forest with his brother close behind  <"we'll see about that Jack!"> he said slowly catching up to his brother who oddly enough had stopped and was crouching low <umm....Jack what are you doi-> 
<shhhhh! Look!> Jack said silently pointing to a pair of feral bunnies that had just hopped out if their burrow. Sharing a loving nuzzle they started to hopp away as 2 little ones poked their heads out for a second before ducking back inside <"heh. That's cute. We should probably go. They might abandon the home if they find out we were here> Jax said making his brother nod. They went back to the camp site where their father was struggling with the tents <GODDAMN IT! Just stay up you stupid *tent falls again* FUCK!> he yelled making the boys laugh <Need some help dad?> Jax asked rushing over to help his old man jack on the other hand went to his mother who was getting things ready to make lunch <Hey mom!> he said smiling <what are you making?> <oh nothing much. Just some stew is all.> she said then looked down at him <would you like to help me?> <sure mom!>

*1hour later 
*
<Mmm this is great mom!> Jax said as he ate the food he was given. <well you can thank your brother for adding some spices to it.> she said rubbing her son's head <hehe it wasn't a problem.> he said bashfully. He always had a knack for cooking mostly because he took after his mother who could make almost any dish look and taste delicious. <well it's nice to know we'll have a chef to cook for us when we're old> their father said making the boys laugh.

*At night *
The family sat around a fire that Jax had made. Roasting marshmallows on some sticks. Or in Jack's case burning them as his always came out black. As they did this Jack looked up to see the thousands of stars shining above him. Everything was perfect. Any time with his family was time well spent. As he looked on into the night sky he thought nothing could ruin this. His life would be this way forever. . .
__________________________________________________
What a fool he was. His life had spiraled out of control. He was on the verge of death. There was nothing left for him. . .


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Nov 19, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> "And what makes them unloyal? Did they betray you or your team or are you doing it for another reason?"


"Jack did in a way. Long story short, on a raid before the butchered one he almost stabbed me because I took his brother into custody. Got into a fit because I pulled a gun on him because he wouldn't come peacefully. He's always been one to fire before aiming, trigger happy hothead. Irons... Irons I'm just suspicious of. A mysterious figure, appeared out of nowhere. Maybe I shouldn't be jumping to conclusions..." James rubbed his temples as he realized how he had made a mistake with Irons. "Shit... I made myself look awful to him. You right Tyler, I need to calm the hell down." He groaned as he rubbed his eyes and looked back to Tyler.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Nov 19, 2019)

JackJackal said:


> He was still unconscious but he could feel again. At least if he were awake. At the moment he was falling in a dark abyss. He couldn't say or hear anything. He was alone again. It wasn't anything new to him. He was always alone. After his parents death Jax was all he had. Then he did and left Jack to fend for himself. He lost Stephanie because of his stupidity and the 'friends' he had were never really his friends. Why would they be? He was a self centered jerk. He always was. Even if he changed he would still be abandoned. It was his life...and he accepted it. Though as he drifted in darkness a light shone below him. He fell through and found himself in a small forest. One he remembers well. A camp was set up in a clearing.  There were 2 adults in the camp setting things up. Jack stood be hind a tree and watched what happened...
> __________________________________________________
> <hahaha! Can't catch me bro!"> The young Jack laughed as he ran through the forest with his brother close behind  <"we'll see about that Jack!"> he said slowly catching up to his brother who oddly enough had stopped and was crouching low <umm....Jack what are you doi->
> <shhhhh! Look!> Jack said silently pointing to a pair of feral bunnies that had just hopped out if their burrow. Sharing a loving nuzzle they started to hopp away as 2 little ones poked their heads out for a second before ducking back inside <"heh. That's cute. We should probably go. They might abandon the home if they find out we were here> Jax said making his brother nod. They went back to the camp site where their father was struggling with the tents <GODDAMN IT! Just stay up you stupid *tent falls again* FUCK!> he yelled making the boys laugh <Need some help dad?> Jax asked rushing over to help his old man jack on the other hand went to his mother who was getting things ready to make lunch <Hey mom!> he said smiling <what are you making?> <oh nothing much. Just some stew is all.> she said then looked down at him <would you like to help me?> <sure mom!>
> ...



The porcupine noticed his health started to fail and she immediately got to work. She injected a serum in him for the pain and continued to keep him alive.


----------



## JackJackal (Nov 19, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> The porcupine noticed his health started to fail and she immediately got to work. She injected a serum in him for the pain and continued to keep him alive.


Something was wrong...He should have been finished. But the light. . .It dimmed. The darkness surrounded him once more...but now there was something else...pain...yes pain! It was slight and only for a second but it was there. What was happening? Why was it happening!?


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Nov 19, 2019)

After breakfast, Irons was lead out ahead of the brawl that took place with James and Reggie. He was tossed into the cell as the door was slammed shut. By chance, his cell was next to James and Tyler's. He sighed and looked to see the bear he fought with was on the bottom bunk, not noticing him yet. He rubbed his eyes and was going to climb in the top bunk when he heard James' familiar voice next door. He went to the door and leaned against it, listening to James and Tyler talk. He heard what James said about him being shady and was a bit offended until he heard him sounding repentant of his jumping to conclusions. He sighed and thought to himself, _"James... you got to trust me, man. I know we didn't know each other well, but you can't turn on me like this. We're gonna get out with those furs I met earlier... c'mon James, be the strong fur every Whitepaw knows you are."_
He rubbed his maw and went back to the bed, climbing up the bunks and settling in the small prison bed, curling into a warm ball as he tried to rest.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Nov 19, 2019)

JackJackal said:


> Something was wrong...He should have been finished. But the light. . .It dimmed. The darkness surrounded him once more...but now there was something else...pain...yes pain! It was slight and only for a second but it was there. What was happening? Why was it happening!?



She worked on him more and more, getting a sign that he's coming back. "C'mon. Don't you dare die, jackal."


----------



## JackJackal (Nov 19, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> She worked on him more and more, getting a sign that he's coming back. "C'mon. Don't you dare die, jackal."


Everything stopped. Jack sat in the neverending darkness for what felt like eternity. Then a voice came. It was quiet and shrill as it hissed to him '_we still have work to do. . .partner' _
With that his vitals returned to normal and his eyes twitched slightly. he was alive


----------



## HopeTLioness (Nov 19, 2019)

JackJackal said:


> Everything stopped. Jack sat in the neverending darkness for what felt like eternity. Then a voice came. It was quiet and shrill as it hissed to him '_we still have work to do. . .partner' _
> With that his vitals returned to normal and his eyes twitched slightly. he was alive



The porcupine stopped once she sees his vitals regulated. She sighed and relaxed a bit. She continues to watch over him until he wakes up.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Nov 19, 2019)

"Well of course Akako has folk back home. Or at least, I think she does." Zach said, inspecting the bag. 

"I'm afraid I don't see much that's helpful here...though the magic equipment is rather charming." Umbra poked the wand a bit. 

"Well let's open Seph's next."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Nov 19, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> "Well of course Akako has folk back home. Or at least, I think she does." Zach said, inspecting the bag.
> 
> "I'm afraid I don't see much that's helpful here...though the magic equipment is rather charming." Umbra poked the wand a bit.
> 
> "Well let's open Seph's next."



Seph's bag is the smallest of bags. It only has a pistol, two magazines, and an envelope with his money inside.

They also searched Sashenka's bag that had about four bottles of vodka, Her white rifle, a bayonet, a bible in Russian, and a picture of her, her paents, and her three brothers; And her winter clothes, plus the pair of summer clothes she bought.

Lastly, in Reggie's bag, he had medical supplies, (bandages, a sling, forceps, bottle of alcohol) and the knife and pistol he was given by Gabriello.

After they finished searching through all of the bags, Fia summoned guards to take the bags away as the train is now starting to pull up at the Chicago's train station. Fia walked over to Mia and gently woke her up. She then beckoned them to follow her and walked out of the cart. The four furs got off of the train and walked towards a secluded sitting area. Fia looked around trying to find Wulf.

(@Wulf Canavar )


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Nov 20, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Seph's bag is the smallest of bags. It only has a pistol, two magazines, and an envelope with his money inside.
> 
> They also searched Sashenka's bag that had about four bottles of vodka, Her white rifle, a bayonet, a bible in Russian, and a picture of her, her paents, and her three brothers; And her winter clothes, plus the pair of summer clothes she bought.
> 
> ...





HopeTLioness said:


> Seph's bag is the smallest of bags. It only has a pistol, two magazines, and an envelope with his money inside.
> 
> They also searched Sashenka's bag that had about four bottles of vodka, Her white rifle, a bayonet, a bible in Russian, and a picture of her, her paents, and her three brothers; And her winter clothes, plus the pair of summer clothes she bought.
> 
> ...



Zach looked around the place. It looked exactly like the kind of shady area he would expect the Mafia to operate at._ So I guess its perfect for us, huh?_


----------



## Zenkiki (Nov 20, 2019)

(November 19th, 1924)
2A.M. The guards come into halls A and B looking around for specific body types. They grab James, Irons, Reggie's cellmate the tiger, Jack and the lion next to Jack's cell all out of their beds. They then march the five of them out of the hall and into the enterance of the prison where they were given a thick round steel collar that then hooked to one behind and one to the side. The five men were marched out 2,2,1 in the back out to a van and ordered in. The lion growls in the back and tries to swipe his claws at the guard behind him, but then each of the five were then smacked in the chin with the stock of the rifles to encourage group thought of obedience.


----------



## JackJackal (Nov 20, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> (November 19th, 1924)
> 2A.M. The guards come into halls A and B looking around for specific body types. They grab James, Irons, Reggie's cellmate the tiger, Jack and the lion next to Jack's cell all out of their beds. They then march the five of them out of the hall and into the enterance of the prison where they were given a thick round steel collar that then hooked to one behind and one to the side. The five men were marched out 2,2,1 in the back out to a van and ordered in. The lion growls in the back and tries to swipe his claws at the guard behind him, but then each of the five were then smacked in the chin with the stock of the rifles to encurage group thought of obedience.


Jack gritted his teeth after taking the blow. As much as he wanted to mouth off he was still recovering from his last beating. That and he didnt want to get anyone else hurt. Especially James.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Nov 20, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> (November 19th, 1924)
> 2A.M. The guards come into halls A and B looking around for specific body types. They grab James, Irons, Reggie's cellmate the tiger, Jack and the lion next to Jack's cell all out of their beds. They then march the five of them out of the hall and into the enterance of the prison where they were given a thick round steel collar that then hooked to one behind and one to the side. The five men were marched out 2,2,1 in the back out to a van and ordered in. The lion growls in the back and tries to swipe his claws at the guard behind him, but then each of the five were then smacked in the chin with the stock of the rifles to encurage group thought of obedience.


In the month that they had been there, James had stayed fit, doing some workouts in his cell and making sure he was as fit as he could be. Irons tried to do the same but he wasn't the fittest canine around.
In the dark of the night when they were taken, James and Irons were dragged along, drowsy as hell as they were chained up together and tossed in a black van. When the lion swiped and they were all smacked in the face, James gave a grunt as he was shaken awake. He rubbed his eyes and his chin before shooting the lion a glare. He looked back ahead as they bumped along. He wondered where the hell they were going at this hour.
Irons yelped a bit and rubbed his chin also, looking worse in the face since he had been drug into the prison. He just looked at the floor, silent as they drove along.


----------



## Zenkiki (Nov 20, 2019)

JackJackal said:


> Jack gritted his teeth after taking the blow. As much as he wanted to mouth off he was still recovering from his last beating. That and he didnt want to get anyone else hurt. Especially James.





Captain TrashPanda said:


> In the month that they had been there, James had stayed fit, doing some workouts in his cell and making sure he was as fit as he could be. Irons tried to do the same but he wasn't the fittest canine around.
> In the dark of the night when they were taken, James and Irons were dragged along, drowsy as hell as they were chained up together and tossed in a black van. When the lion swiped and they were all smacked in the face, James gave a grunt as he was shaken awake. He rubbed his eyes and his chin before shooting the lion a glare. He looked back ahead as they bumped along. He wondered where the hell they were going at this hour.
> Irons yelped a bit and rubbed his chin also, looking worse in the face since he had been drug into the prison. He just looked at the floor, silent as they drove along.


During the hour long drive north, across the river, the guards watched the five men carefullyto ensure they didn't do anything stupid during the ride. After the van arrived at site, it drove through a security checkpoint they rode down into a dug out quarry which took three laps around the 3 square miles, heading down 300 feet to the bottom where they were released from the van and told to walk towards the mine in the southwest corner with a minecart track.


----------



## JackJackal (Nov 20, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> During the hour long drive north, across the river, the guards watched the five men carefullyto ensure they didn't do anything stupid during the ride. After the van arrived at site, it drove through a security checkpoint they rode down into a dug out quarry which took three laps around the 3 square miles, heading down 300 feet to the bottom where they were released from the van and told to walk towards the mine in the southwest corner with a minecart track.


_'You've gotta be shiting me' _jack thought as soon as he saw where they were. He couldn't believe they actually took them to a mining facility. As if the prison wasn't bad enough. Despite all this Jack was more concerned about James.  He knew he wasn't doing so well and this certainly wouldn't help him at all. He wanted to talk but with the guards around that would be impossible


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Nov 21, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> During the hour-long drive north, across the river, the guards watched the five men carefully to ensure they didn't do anything stupid during the ride. After the van arrived at the site, it drove through a security checkpoint they rode down into a dugout quarry which took three laps around the 3 square miles, heading down 300 feet to the bottom where they were released from the van and told to walk towards the mine in the southwest corner with a minecart track.


James watched out the window as the van descended into the darkness. As they were released and told to walk, James saw the track and everything else and he sighed. He knew that they had drug the prisoners into forced labor and he couldn't do a thing about it. He limped along as he slowly began to wake up, his long days working on the farm creeping up in his mind. He was no stranger to long work days, and if he wanted to survive he had to do what he was told. He saw Jack casting him occasional looks and he looked back ahead, limping on as he walked to where he was told to go.
Irons, on the other hand, was not one to work long days. He had worked desk jobs before his rise to glory. He saw James stoic, limping along, and Jack almost desperately looking to the coon. He was slightly scared as he followed James to the mine track for their labor.


----------



## Zenkiki (Nov 21, 2019)

JackJackal said:


> _'You've gotta be shiting me' _jack thought as soon as he saw where they were. He couldn't believe they actually took them to a mining facility. As if the prison wasn't bad enough. Despite all this Jack was more concerned about James.  He knew he wasn't doing so well and this certainly wouldn't help him at all. He wanted to talk but with the guards around that would be impossible





Captain TrashPanda said:


> James watched out the window as the van descended into the darkness. As they were released and told to walk, James saw the track and everything else and he sighed. He knew that they had drug the prisoners into forced labor and he couldn't do a thing about it. He limped along as he slowly began to wake up, his long days working on the farm creeping up in his mind. He was no stranger to long work days, and if he wanted to survive he had to do what he was told. He saw Jack casting him occasional looks and he looked back ahead, limping on as he walked to where he was told to go.
> Irons, on the other hand, was not one to work long days. He had worked desk jobs before his rise to glory. He saw James stoic, limping along, and Jack almost desperately looking to the coon. He was slightly scared as he followed James to the mine track for their labor.


The five men were led down into the mine while it was still dark out and marched them through a few twists and turns and finally set them up at a shaft were they could see a few other furs were already working. Pickaxes swinging side to side, heads down as they chipped away at the walls. The bobcat looks at them and laughs then grabs James by the collar and yanks him to look him in the eye. "I don't want any trouble from you five. The last five men were killed because they wouldn't mine. I hope you are smart enough to know better."


----------



## JackJackal (Nov 21, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> The five men were led down into the mine while it was still dark out and marched them through a few twists and turns and finally set them up at a shaft were they could see a few other furs were already working. Pickaxes swinging side to side, heads down as they chipped away at the walls. The bobcat looks at them and laughs then grabs James by the collar and yanks him to look him in the eye. "I don't want any trouble from you five. The last five men were killed because they wouldn't mine. I hope you are smart enough to know better."


Jack's first instinct was to try and help james but like before he cant do anything too risky. "We wont cause any trouble." He said. It bruised his pride to be so submit to this bastard but he needed to take heat off them somehow. Playing along was the only way he could think of that wouldn't result in everyone getting punished because of his stupidity.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Nov 21, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> The five men were led down into the mine while it was still dark out and marched them through a few twists and turns and finally set them up at a shaft were they could see a few other furs were already working. Pickaxes swinging side to side, heads down as they chipped away at the walls. The bobcat looks at them and laughs then grabs James by the collar and yanks him to look him in the eye. "I don't want any trouble from you five. The last five men were killed because they wouldn't mine. I hope you are smart enough to know better."


James looked around at the laborers as he was yanked by the feline and looked him in the eyes. He grunted and gave him a stoic look, hearing Jack speak and wanting to kick him. This wasn’t the place to speak unless spoken too. He gave a slight nod and responded to the bobcat, “Yessir.” He had learned to submit to his authority in the last month, and this was no different. “Show us where to go and we’ll go to work.”


----------



## Zenkiki (Nov 21, 2019)

JackJackal said:


> Jack's first instinct was to try and help james but like before he cant do anything too risky. "We wont cause any trouble." He said. It bruised his pride to be so submit to this bastard but he needed to take heat off them somehow. Playing along was the only way he could think of that wouldn't result in everyone getting punished because of his stupidity.





Captain TrashPanda said:


> James looked around at the laborers as he was yanked by the feline and looked him in the eyes. He grunted and gave him a stoic look, hearing Jack speak and wanting to kick him. This wasn’t the place to speak unless spoken too. He gave a slight nod and responded to the bobcat, “Yessir.” He had learned to submit to his authority in the last month, and this was no different. “Show us where to go and we’ll go to work.”


He grins widely as he saw his new laborers submit. He then led them further in led them into a tunnel that had a deadend and then says, "Grab your picks and start minin' a foot and a half advancement every single day. You dont make it, you get beat. Comprende?"


----------



## JackJackal (Nov 21, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> He grins widely as he saw his new laborers submit. He then led them further in led them into a tunnel that had a deadend and then says, "Grab your picks and start minin' a foot and a half advancement every single day. You dont make it, you get beat. Comprende?"


With a silent nod Jack grabbed his pick and went to work. He was starting to get pissed off with the situation. But he kept control of himself. He wouldn't get anywhere with anger. Though he was starting to realize James' rather blank expression towards him. He was hoping it didn't mean what he thought it did. Though odd are it did


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Nov 21, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> He grins widely as he saw his new laborers submit. He then led them further in led them into a tunnel that had a deadend and then says, "Grab your picks and start minin' a foot and a half advancement every single day. You dont make it, you get beat. Comprende?"


James nodded as he stretched his now wide awake self out, rolling his shoulders as he took the pick in his calloused paws. He took it and spun it in his paws before swinging with a mighty swing. He began to swing in a rhythm, the pick clanging against the wall, James having his teeth grit. He was determined to outwork everyone in his chain gang. As he swung he hummed to himself, a field tune he had sung with his cousins and his family when he worked the land. He knew the harder he worked, maybe, just maybe, these taskmasters would take a liking to him, doing his best to carve into the earth.


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Nov 23, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Seph's bag is the smallest of bags. It only has a pistol, two magazines, and an envelope with his money inside.
> 
> They also searched Sashenka's bag that had about four bottles of vodka, Her white rifle, a bayonet, a bible in Russian, and a picture of her, her paents, and her three brothers; And her winter clothes, plus the pair of summer clothes she bought.
> 
> ...




Wulf was pacing the train station, looking for someone.  The press of people coming and going was heavy, as several trains were arriving at once.  Walking along the platform, he saw Fia and the others.

"Now there's a sight for sore eyes!  Well, Fiametta, as I live and breathe!"   Wulf came up to her and swept her up in a huge hug.    Letting her down he said,

"I haven't been able to reach anyone!  You've gotta tell me what's been going on!"


----------



## HopeTLioness (Nov 23, 2019)

Wulf Canavar said:


> Wulf was pacing the train station, looking for someone.  The press of people coming and going was heavy, as several trains were arriving at once.  Walking along the platform, he saw Fia and the others.
> 
> "Now there's a sight for sore eyes!  Well, Fiametta, as I live and breathe!"   Wulf came up to her and swept her up in a huge hug.    Letting her down he said,
> 
> "I haven't been able to reach anyone!  You've gotta tell me what's been going on!"



Finally, Fiametta sees Wulf and smiled. "Senore Wulf!" She met him halfway and was swept up into a hug. She wrapped her arms around his neck and gave him a kiss on the cheek. When he let her down, she looked up at him as he talked to her. She gave him a somber look as she explained what's going on. "It's terrible. Senora Sabrina has been captured along with her niece, Savannah. The Whitepaws, Iron Fists, and the Pride has been either killed or captured as well. Also, the Whitepaw HQ in Arizona has been burned down and everyone was killed. However, these three individuals were the only ones that survived and escaped." 

Mia looked on as she watched Wulf and Fia talk. She looked down at the knife in her paw and held it tightly to her chest.


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Nov 23, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Finally, Fiametta sees Wulf and smiled. "Senore Wulf!" She met him halfway and was swept up into a hug. She wrapped her arms around his neck and gave him a kiss on the cheek. When he let her down, she looked up at him as he talked to her. She gave him a somber look as she explained what's going on. "It's terrible. Senora Sabrina has been captured along with her niece, Savannah. The Whitepaws, Iron Fists, and the Pride has been either killed or captured as well. Also, the Whitepaw HQ in Arizona has been burned down and everyone was killed. However, these three individuals were the only ones that survived and escaped."
> 
> Mia looked on as she watched Wulf and Fia talk. She looked down at the knife in her paw and held it tightly to her chest.



Wulf's face went hard.    

"So is this everyone who's left?  Introduce me?"

He rested his hands on his hips.   

"Time to make a plan....."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Nov 23, 2019)

Wulf Canavar said:


> Wulf's face went hard.
> 
> "So is this everyone who's left?  Introduce me?"
> 
> ...



Fia nod as she let's go of him and walks over to the three furs. "This is Zach Higgsley, Umbra Blackwell, and Mia." Mia looked at Wulf and said. "We already met in Japan. You kissed Ms. Sabrina, remember?" Fia looked at the small tigress in shock and then looked over at Wulf with a look of "Oh, you sly wolf".


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Nov 23, 2019)

Wulf Canavar said:


> Wulf's face went hard.
> 
> "So is this everyone who's left?  Introduce me?"
> 
> ...



Zach nodded. "You and I already know each other, we just never got a chance to be properly introduced and what not. I'm the medic, or at least the only one left."

Umbra smiled. "Yes, it is so very nice to see you again, Wulf. Though I have to wonder why you're pretending you don't know me at all. Did I offend you that much the last time we fought?"


----------



## HopeTLioness (Nov 23, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Zach nodded. "You and I already know each other, we just never got a chance to be properly introduced and what not. I'm the medic, or at least the only one left."
> 
> Umbra smiled. "Yes, it is so very nice to see you again, Wulf. Though I have to wonder why you're pretending you don't know me at all. Did I offend you that much the last time we fought?"



Fia looked at Umbra confused and looked at Wulf again.


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Nov 23, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Fia nod as she let's go of him and walks over to the three furs. "This is Zach Higgsley, Umbra Blackwell, and Mia." Mia looked at Wulf and said. "We already met in Japan. You kissed Ms. Sabrina, remember?" Fia looked at the small tigress in shock and then looked over at Wulf with a look of "Oh, you sly wolf".




"Ok, Mia, I remember you now. "

He blushed at the memory of kissing Sabrina


Liseran Thistle said:


> Zach nodded. "You and I already know each other, we just never got a chance to be properly introduced and what not. I'm the medic, or at least the only one left."
> 
> Umbra smiled. "Yes, it is so very nice to see you again, Wulf. Though I have to wonder why you're pretending you don't know me at all. Did I offend you that much the last time we fought?"




"Ah, ok.   Zach.  Got it.   It's just been a while. "

He scowled at Umbra.

"I should think you'd not want to remember me either.  I certainly wish I didn't know YOU."  

His voice dripped with venom. 

He shook his head,  brushing aside all the emotions. 

"All that aside.   What ideas do you all have for rescuing them?"


----------



## HopeTLioness (Nov 23, 2019)

Wulf Canavar said:


> "Ok, Mia, I remember you now. "
> 
> He blushed at the memory of kissing Sabrina
> 
> ...



"That is something we need to discuss. But we should talk about this somewhere else where there aren't animals walking around and eavesdropping to our conversation." Fia suggested.


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Nov 23, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> "That is something we need to discuss. But we should talk about this somewhere else where there aren't animals walking around and eavesdropping to our conversation." Fia suggested.




"Fine, fine.    Let's go somewhere we can plan.   Where do you have in mind?"


----------



## HopeTLioness (Nov 23, 2019)

Wulf Canavar said:


> "Fine, fine.    Let's go somewhere we can plan.   Where do you have in mind?"



"I know a place we can go. Please follow me." Fia spoke and then start leading the way. Mia followed along with the others. 

On the outskirts of Chicago, they walk into a motel. They paid for three rooms and each got a key. As the fellas went to Wulf's room, Fia unlocked the room door for her and Mia and opened the door to the young girl. "You stay in here and rest. Once we're done with the meeting, I will bring you food." Mia nod her head, went inside as Fia closed the door. She walked over's to Wulf's motel room door and knocks. When he answers and let her in, she got in and sat on the foot of his bed. She looked at the three furs and sighed. "Okay, now we can talk in peace. To answer your question on 'what to do next', I suggest we start doing reconnaissance and get information on where Sabrina and the others may have been taken."


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Nov 23, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> "I know a place we can go. Please follow me." Fia spoke and then start leading the way. Mia followed along with the others.
> 
> On the outskirts of Chicago, they walk into a motel. They paid for three rooms and each got a key. As the fellas went to Wulf's room, Fia unlocked the room door for her and Mia and opened the door to the young girl. "You stay in here and rest. Once we're done with the meeting, I will bring you food." Mia nod her head, went inside as Fia closed the door. She walked over's to Wulf's motel room door and knocks. When he answers and let her in, she got in and sat on the foot of his bed. She looked at the three furs and sighed. "Okay, now we can talk in peace. To answer your question on 'what to do next', I suggest we start doing reconnaissance and get information on where Sabrina and the others may have been taken."



Wulf pulled up a chair,  sitting across from her. 

"So fill me in on how it all went down.   Where were they when things went bad?"


----------



## HopeTLioness (Nov 23, 2019)

Wulf Canavar said:


> Wulf pulled up a chair,  sitting across from her.
> 
> "So fill me in on how it all went down.   Where were they when things went bad?"



Fia looked over to Zach and Umbra as she waits for them to explain what happened.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Nov 24, 2019)

At the jail, all inmates were fed and put to work. Some of the males that was physically able to work was sent over to mine while the others have cleaning duty. All of the female inmates are doing laundry and kitchen duty while the men cleaned the floors, showers, or other mundane work.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

[Akako]

Akako was put in kitchen duty as she was forced to wash dishes. For a month, her hyena roommate always bullies her into submission. She would take her food, push her around, and basically do anything to make her life a living hell. The guard walked around monitoring everyone to make sure they do their work. Once he made sure everything is fine, he walked out of the room. Suddenly, the female hyena came up behind her and yanked her tail hard. "Come on, bitch. I have a little job for you."

Akako...

[Complies] [Declines]


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

[Sashenka]

Sashenka had laundry duty with her cellmate. For the past month, had a very small connection with her cellmate. She didn't talk much, but she glad that the porcupine was there when she needed someone to talk to. But now, it was close to time for the porcupine to be freed that she became sad. However, if her cellmate is getting let out soon, she could ask her a favor to do something for her in the outside world.

Sashenka...

[Talk to the Cellmate] [Don't talk to the Cellmate]


 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

[Peter]

In the North Wing of the shower room, Peter is mopping the floor by himself with another inmate. The inmate is a large, grizzly bear that mainly kept to himself. He wished that it was Fallon instead since they became good friends. He sighed and looked over to see two guards standing by a wall watching them. He sighed and then looked over to the bear. He remembers seeing him seating alone. He first thought that the inmates were afraid of him, but Fallon explains that he just wanted to be alone and not messed with. Perhaps he's frightened and needs a friend.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

[Salvatore]

Salvatore is seen cleaning the shower heads with a rag as he's paired up with a white rabbit. He recalls seeing him from time to time with that baboon. But he didn't think much of it since he didn't care. All he wants is to survive this hellhole of a prison and not get himself in trouble. He goes to get to dunk the rag in the bucket but accidentally knocks it over with his large foot. He watched as it rolled over to the rabbit.

Salvatore...

[Ask the rabbit to give him the bucket] [Goes over and get the bucket]

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

[Reggie]

Reggie had maintenance duty of changing light-bulbs in offices since he was tall enough to do it. A guard watches him as he does his work. Once he finished changing a light-bulb, the guard walked over to him, handcuffs him, and makes him takes a seat in a chair. "You stay here. I'll be right back." The guard walks away as he goes to talk with another guard. Reggie just sat in the chair silently. Suddenly, the female mink nurse walked into the office with her eyes staring into a file folder. He hasn't seen her in a month and she still looked beautiful. He also noticed that they were alone. Maybe he can have the chance to talk to her?

Reggie...

[Try to talk to her] [Keep silent and have head down]

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

[Jax]

Jax is still in Solitary and really hasn't been lead out for a month. He haven't seen or heard anything of his brother or any of the Whitepaw members. He hopes that everyone is alright. He wonders he would ever get out. Suddenly, the click of the door unlocked and the door opens. A guard stands there with two others. "You. Come with me."

Jax....

[Complies] [Declines]

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

[James, Jack, & Irons]

The men keeps mining along and collecting any coal or other minerals of value. Suddenly, they head a loud crash followed by a loud scream. They look to see a male wolf that has his leg caught under a broken cart filled with coals.

James...

[Goes to help him] [Ignore him and goes back to work]


Jack...

[Goes to help him] [Ignore him and goes back to work]

Irons...

[Goes to help him] [Ignore him and goes back to work]

(@Captain TrashPanda , @Liseran Thistle , @JackJackal , @Seph , @GrimnCoyote , @pandepix )


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Nov 24, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> [Sashenka]
> 
> Sashenka had laundry duty with her cellmate. For the past month, she had a very small connection with her cellmate. She didn't talk much, but she glad that the porcupine was there when she needed someone to talk to. But now, it was close to the time for the porcupine to be freed that she became sad. However, if her cellmate is getting let out soon, she could ask her a favor to do something for her in the outside world.
> 
> ...


[Talk]
As Chasy's release slowly began to creep up on them as it had been a month since she got to know her, Sash was feeling rather sad that the one fur she talked to was leaving. She did realize however that with her getting out she could ask her to send messages to people. As they did laundry, Sash turned to the porcupine and spoke rather quiet so no guards could hear them.
"Comrade Chasy... it has been month since I came here. You are getting free soon... I was wondering if you could maybe deliver a couple messages to outside world for me..."


HopeTLioness said:


> [James, Jack, & Irons]
> 
> The men keeps mining along and collecting any coal or other minerals of value. Suddenly, they heard a loud crash followed by a loud scream. They look to see a male wolf that has his leg caught under a broken cart filled with coals.
> 
> ...


[Both try to help]
James and Irons turned to see the injured wolf as his leg was pointing a way it shouldn't have been. James immediately put down his pick and looked to Irons, who both had a face of action that needed to be taken. They nodded and looked back at the others. James looked to Jack and spoke in a monotone voice. "We need to help him. Us three can drag these other two if they won't move."

Irons looked to Reggie's cellmate and the lion and spoke more pleadingly. "Gents, we should check on the injured wolf over there. He is in a predicament, and we all know these guards ain't gonna do anything to help him.


----------



## Seph (Nov 24, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> At the jail, all inmates were fed and put to work. Some of the males that was physically able to work was sent over to mine while the others have cleaning duty. All of the female inmates are doing laundry and kitchen duty while the men cleaned the floors, showers, or other mundane work.
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> ...


“Shit.” Sal said quietly as he knocked over the bucket. He saw it roll towards his partner, a rabbit that he hadn’t ever talked to. Sal decided that it would be beneficial to actually talk to this guy. He cleared his throat before speaking. “Hey, can you get that for me?” Sal asked pointing to the bucket that was now at the rabbits feet.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Nov 24, 2019)

[Complies]

"AAAGH", Akako was yanked out of her bed and onto the cold hard floor. She rubbed the part where tail meets body which had started to throb amd ache from all the pulling. "Yes ma'am", she sighed getting to her feet. In the time the kitsunes been here she had learn it was best to listen to her cellmate. Even the slightest hint of noncompliance or secrecy was met with punishment.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Nov 24, 2019)

Wulf Canavar said:


> Wulf pulled up a chair,  sitting across from her.
> 
> "So fill me in on how it all went down.   Where were they when things went bad?"



"Well, we were all planning on raiding this factory that was supposed to belong to MS, and it seemed like we had a good plan at first..." Zach began. "But shit went south when they started using bombs in the building. I don't quite know what happened for the most part, since I left to go chase after someone else on our team who ran after one of those MS goons."

"I, however, saw everything." Umbra continued the story. "Even though we practically had our own little infantry, we lost lots of men to the opposing gang. I couldn't exactly help by pumping gas into the room, because that would've killed everyone."

"Long story short, the rest of them ended up losing, and they all got captured. Me and Umbra only managed to get out of there because some idiot had left a door open." Zach sighed. "It's a real mess now. Everyone else is in some prison somewhere, and there's one who 'returned' home to Italy with his old man. But the more we snooped around his stuff, the more it's becoming increasingly obvious that he didn't really return to his home willingly."


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Nov 24, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> At the jail, all inmates were fed and put to work. Some of the males that was physically able to work was sent over to mine while the others have cleaning duty. All of the female inmates are doing laundry and kitchen duty while the men cleaned the floors, showers, or other mundane work.
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> ...



Peter was zoning out as he mopped the floor. It had been about a month since he was trapped in this prison, and the only person he'd even come close to making friends with was Fallon. Though Fallon was a bit cranky, he wasn't a terrible person from what Peter could guess. The bear he was cleaning the bathroom with was silent, in fact Peter was sure he had never even heard his voice before.

The only thing Peter had learned about the prison in a whole month was that his cell was pretty close to a weapons closet, which would've been useful if he could find a way to get there. The only real positive to being stuck here was that the guards didn't particularly hate him, and he hadn't seen that group of foxes from before in awhile. _I guess I'm getting better at smiling, huh? 
_
Peter noticed the bucket had rolled towards him, and practically jumped at hearing the Bear speak to him. "Oh sure." He said, picking it up. "Here ya go."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Nov 24, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> [Talk]
> As Chasy's release slowly began to creep up on them as it had been a month since she got to know her, Sash was feeling rather sad that the one fur she talked to was leaving. She did realize however that with her getting out she could ask her to send messages to people. As they did laundry, Sash turned to the porcupine and spoke rather quiet so no guards could hear them.
> "Comrade Chasy... it has been month since I came here. You are getting free soon... I was wondering if you could maybe deliver a couple messages to outside world for me..."



Chasy was folding uniforms and putting them in a pile when Sash spoke to her. She glanced over at him and then back to her work. "I don't want to be entangled in your mess, Sashenka." she spoke quietly.




Captain TrashPanda said:


> [Both try to help]
> James and Irons turned to see the injured wolf as his leg was pointing a way it shouldn't have been. James immediately put down his pick and looked to Irons, who both had a face of action that needed to be taken. They nodded and looked back at the others. James looked to Jack and spoke in a monotone voice. "We need to help him. Us three can drag these other two if they won't move."
> 
> Irons looked to Reggie's cellmate and the lion and spoke more pleadingly. "Gents, we should check on the injured wolf over there. He is in a predicament, and we all know these guards ain't gonna do anything to help him.



The tiger and lion looked at Irons and then at the wolf. The lion crossed his arms and said. "What's in it for me? I ain't doin' nuthin' for free." The tiger just stood there quietly.



GrimnCoyote said:


> [Complies]
> 
> "AAAGH", Akako was yanked out of her bed and onto the cold hard floor. She rubbed the part where tail meets body which had started to throb amd ache from all the pulling. "Yes ma'am", she sighed getting to her feet. In the time the kitsunes been here she had learn it was best to listen to her cellmate. Even the slightest hint of noncompliance or secrecy was met with punishment.



The hyena lead her to the pantry and stops at the door. "Keep a look out for anyone coming. If you see someone, yelp." she instructed her and went inside with the door shut. Akako stood there for ten minutes until she suddenly heard footsteps approaching.

Akako...

[Alert her cellmate] [Tell the guard] [Leave and go back to work]




Liseran Thistle said:


> "Well, we were all planning on raiding this factory that was supposed to belong to MS, and it seemed like we had a good plan at first..." Zach began. "But shit went south when they started using bombs in the building. I don't quite know what happened for the most part, since I left to go chase after someone else on our team who ran after one of those MS goons."
> 
> "I, however, saw everything." Umbra continued the story. "Even though we practically had our own little infantry, we lost lots of men to the opposing gang. I couldn't exactly help by pumping gas into the room, because that would've killed everyone."
> 
> "Long story short, the rest of them ended up losing, and they all got captured. Me and Umbra only managed to get out of there because some idiot had left a door open." Zach sighed. "It's a real mess now. Everyone else is in some prison somewhere, and there's one who 'returned' home to Italy with his old man. But the more we snooped around his stuff, the more it's becoming increasingly obvious that he didn't really return to his home willingly."



Fia listened as they explained to them what happened. When they mentioned about one "returned" to Italy, she looks at Wulf. "They are referring to Gabriello Maione. From my sources, he was one of the Commanders of the Whitepaws along with Captain James Knox Jackson. He never provided his last name when he signed the contract until we found out later that he was a Maione." She then looks somberly at Wulf. "The same Maione family that killed the late Madam Sophie Whitepaw."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Nov 24, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Chasy was folding uniforms and putting them in a pile when Sash spoke to her. She glanced over at him and then back to her work. "I don't want to be entangled in your mess, Sashenka.”


Sash sighed as she spoke before putting a uniform down and looking to her. “I do not want you to send rescue message. I want <my family> to know I love them. I want them to know that... as I may never leave here.”


HopeTLioness said:


> The tiger and lion looked at Irons and then at the wolf. The lion crossed his arms and said. "What's in it for me? I ain't doin' nuthin' for free." The tiger just stood there quietly.


Irons stood there disgusted as the lion huffed and crossed his arms. “I’m pretty sure you’re doing this for free. This isn’t something to be paid for. This is helping someone in need.” He looked to the tiger to see if he’d get any support out of him as he was just standing there silent.


----------



## JackJackal (Nov 24, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Jax]
> 
> Jax is still in Solitary and really hasn't been lead out for a month. He haven't seen or heard anything of his brother or any of the Whitepaw members. He hopes that everyone is alright. He wonders he would ever get out. Suddenly, the click of the door unlocked and the door opens. A guard stands there with two others. "You. Come with me."
> 
> ...


Jax stood up not having the will or strength to refuse. He walked out of the cell and followed the guards



Captain TrashPanda said:


> Both try to help]
> James and Irons turned to see the injured wolf as his leg was pointing a way it shouldn't have been. James immediately put down his pick and looked to Irons, who both had a face of action that needed to be taken. They nodded and looked back at the others. James looked to Jack and spoke in a monotone voice. "We need to help him. Us three can drag these other two if they won't move."


Jack nodded to his ally "yeah I'll help." He said simply and waited for his cue to start moving


----------



## Seph (Nov 24, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Peter was zoning out as he mopped the floor. It had been about a month since he was trapped in this prison, and the only person he'd even come close to making friends with was Fallon. Though Fallon was a bit cranky, he wasn't a terrible person from what Peter could guess. The bear he was cleaning the bathroom with was silent, in fact Peter was sure he had never even heard his voice before.
> 
> The only thing Peter had learned about the prison in a whole month was that his cell was pretty close to a weapons closet, which would've been useful if he could find a way to get there. The only real positive to being stuck here was that the guards didn't particularly hate him, and he hadn't seen that group of foxes from before in awhile. _I guess I'm getting better at smiling, huh?
> _
> Peter noticed the bucket had rolled towards him, and practically jumped at hearing the Bear speak to him. "Oh sure." He said, picking it up. "Here ya go."


Sal reached over and grabbed it from him. “Thanks, I’m Sal by the way.” Sal said as he went back to cleaning. He didn’t know anything about this rabbit but he didn’t seem like the gang type, or the type to cause any trouble. Sal finished on the shower head he was cleaning and moved on, waiting for a response.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Nov 24, 2019)

[Leave and go back to work]

"O-okay", she nodded her head opon hearing the directions. The lack of consistent consumption of food left the outline of most her bones visable. _So hungry, _she thought leaning on the wall, _she keeps taking and taking and *taking *like the greedy *bitch *that she is. _Her fist collided with a nearby stack of boxes, _I tried to be nice to her, then silent, and then submissive but *nothing works*. _Suddently the sound of approaching footsteps echo towards her. _Oh no someones coming I gotta-..., _a smirk crawled over her face, _actually I have a better idea. I have suffered this whole month and I wouldn't mind if she got a little karma, _she walked away from the door and to her station whispering, "Me ni wa me o, you bitch".


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Nov 24, 2019)

Seph said:


> Sal reached over and grabbed it from him. “Thanks, I’m Sal by the way.” Sal said as he went back to cleaning. He didn’t know anything about this rabbit but he didn’t seem like the gang type, or the type to cause any trouble. Sal finished on the shower head he was cleaning and moved on, waiting for a response.



"Peter." He answered. "You don't really talk a whole lot, huh?"


----------



## Seph (Nov 24, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> "Peter." He answered. "You don't really talk a whole lot, huh?"


“No, I don’t.” Sal replied, he was going to leave it at that but figured he might as well say a little bit more. “I don’t trust anybody in here, there’s a reason we’re all in prison.” He said.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Nov 24, 2019)

Seph said:


> “No, I don’t.” Sal replied, he was going to leave it at that but figured he might as well say a little bit more. “I don’t trust anybody in here, there’s a reason we’re all in prison.” He said.



Peter chuckled, bitterly. "Well ain't that the truth." he said. "Though, I guess I can't really blame you. Some of these folk seem real nasty on the inside just by looking at them."


----------



## Seph (Nov 24, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Peter chuckled, bitterly. "Well ain't that the truth." he said. "Though, I guess I can't really blame you. Some of these folk seem real nasty on the inside just by looking at them."


Sal nodded as he spoke. He decided to find out more about this rabbit. “So, if you don’t mind telling, what are you in here for?” Sal asked him.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Nov 24, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Sash sighed as she spoke before putting a uniform down and looking to her. “I do not want you to send rescue message. I want <my family> to know I love them. I want them to know that... as I may never leave here.”



Chasy listened and was silent for a moment. Finally she sighed and nodded. "Alright. I'll do it."




Captain TrashPanda said:


> Irons stood there disgusted as the lion huffed and crossed his arms. “I’m pretty sure you’re doing this for free. This isn’t something to be paid for. This is helping someone in need.” He looked to the tiger to see if he’d get any support out of him as he was just standing there silent.



The lion just huffed at him. The tiger looked at Irons and sighed. He then looked at the lion, in which he started back. The lion growled and sighed. "Fine. He'll help the poor bastard."



JackJackal said:


> Jax stood up not having the will or strength to refuse. He walked out of the cell and followed the guards



The guards lead Jax into the Boiler room, where other inmates are working. They shoved him in and points to the heater. "Work."




GrimnCoyote said:


> [Leave and go back to work]
> 
> "O-okay", she nodded her head opon hearing the directions. The lack of consistent consumption of food left the outline of most her bones visable. _So hungry, _she thought leaning on the wall, _she keeps taking and taking and *taking *like the greedy *bitch *that she is. _Her fist collided with a nearby stack of boxes, _I tried to be nice to her, then silent, and then submissive but *nothing works*. _Suddently the sound of approaching footsteps echo towards her. _Oh no someones coming I gotta-..., _a smirk crawled over her face, _actually I have a better idea. I have suffered this whole month and I wouldn't mind if she got a little karma, _she walked away from the door and to her station whispering, "Me ni wa me o, you bitch".



Akako went back to her station and work. About five minutes later, she and the other female inmates heard yelling and sees the female hyena being dragged away buy two guards. When she looked over at Akako, her eyes locked onto the kitsune's as it says, "You're dead, bitch.". She gets pulled away and sent to Solitary. Rada the gazelle walked over to Akako and spoke quietly to her.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Nov 24, 2019)

Akako burst out laughing, "hahaha jigoku no fuhai". _She deserves every bit of solitary she gets_, she giggled away careless of what will happen next. Noticing the gazelle she turned her attention to her, "hehe...he... oh hello did you need something".


----------



## pandepix (Nov 24, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> At the jail, all inmates were fed and put to work. Some of the males that was physically able to work was sent over to mine while the others have cleaning duty. All of the female inmates are doing laundry and kitchen duty while the men cleaned the floors, showers, or other mundane work.
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> ...



[Try to talk to her]
Reggie is sitting quietly in the chair, when he smells the slight perfume of the mink from nearly a month ago who stitched him up in the infirmary. He lifts his head up, softly sniffing the air when she walks into the room, almost running into him, since her head is down and she's engrossed in medical files. He quietly clears his throat to try and get her attention.


----------



## JackJackal (Nov 24, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> The guards lead Jax into the Boiler room, where other inmates are working. They shoved him in and points to the heater. "Work."


Jax wordlessly went to work. The man was in no condition to fight back or cause trouble. He only complied and obeyed


----------



## HopeTLioness (Nov 24, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> Akako burst out laughing, "hahaha jigoku no fuhai". _She deserves every bit of solitary she gets_, she giggled away careless of what will happen next. Noticing the gazelle she turned her attention to her, "hehe...he... oh hello did you need something".



"Did you do something to get in trouble?" Rada asked.




pandepix said:


> [Try to talk to her]
> Reggie is sitting quietly in the chair, when he smells the slight perfume of the mink from nearly a month ago who stitched him up in the infirmary. He lifts his head up, softly sniffing the air when she walks into the room, almost running into him, since her head is down and she's engrossed in medical files. He quietly clears his throat to try and get her attention.





pandepix said:


> [Try to talk to her]
> Reggie is sitting quietly in the chair, when he smells the slight perfume of the mink from nearly a month ago who stitched him up in the infirmary. He lifts his head up, softly sniffing the air when she walks into the room, almost running into him, since her head is down and she's engrossed in medical files. He quietly clears his throat to try and get her attention.



The mink's ear twitched as she looked up from her file and sees Reggie. She gave a smiled and closed the file folder. "Well, hello again. It's been awhile. I assumed that the officer is off somewhere and you were doing something in here?"


----------



## HopeTLioness (Nov 24, 2019)

JackJackal said:


> Jax wordlessly went to work. The man was in no condition to fight back or cause trouble. He only complied and obeyed



A male ram inmate hands Jax a shovel and gives him instructions on what to do. He then goes back to work while humming a song.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Nov 24, 2019)

"Well she wanted me to be lookout on some sort of pantree heist but I decided not to do that and to just go to my station". "Now she is going to be stuck in solitary and I could not be happier", she said happily wagging her tail.


----------



## pandepix (Nov 24, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> "Did you do something to get in trouble?" Rada asked.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Yea...they have me changing out light bulbs now...better than working in the mines I suppose," he says, reaching up with both hands awkwardly to scratch the back of his head. "H-how are y-...things in the infirmary? No more 8 foot poles I'm hoping?" he says, chuckling at his own joke.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Nov 24, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "Well she wanted me to be lookout on some sort of pantree heist but I decided not to do that and to just go to my station". "Now she is going to be stuck in solitary and I could not be happier", she said happily wagging her tail.



Rada crosses her arms. "And what if she gets out of Solitary today or even tomorrow? What are you going to do?"




pandepix said:


> "Yea...they have me changing out light bulbs now...better than working in the mines I suppose," he says, reaching up with both hands awkwardly to scratch the back of his head. "H-how are y-...things in the infirmary? No more 8 foot poles I'm hoping?" he says, chuckling at his own joke.



The mink also giggled at his joke before answering. "Oh, no. Just mainly stab wounds, broken bones, and bites. Speaking of, how's your shoulder?"


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Nov 24, 2019)

Akako shook her head, "I don't know I just want a moment where I can eat or sleep without her presence ruining everything". "A whole month, thats how long she's been terrorizing me", she looks down, "I made a promise I'd never let someone force me into an outburst of negative emotions and she was on the verge of breaking said promise".


----------



## HopeTLioness (Nov 24, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> Akako shook her head, "I don't know I just want a moment where I can eat or sleep without her presence ruining everything". "A whole month, thats how long she's been terrorizing me", she looks down, "I made a promise I'd never let someone force me into an outburst of negative emotions and she was on the verge of breaking said promise".



"Well, regardless, she will come back. And you might not be able to live once she does."


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Nov 24, 2019)

_She's right that bitch will most likely try and kill you_, the kitsune thought, _what if I kill her first. _Upon realising how morally wrong that idea was she tried to shoot it down, _no I can't do that think of what father and mother would say. _She then reminded herself of how horrible the month had been because of her, _she's scum I should have no remorse for her, that wretch deserves to die. _Akako turned to Rada, "you wouldn't happen to have any sharp object or know anyone with guard connection?".


----------



## HopeTLioness (Nov 24, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> _She's right that bitch will most likely try and kill you_, the kitsune thought, _what if I kill her first. _Upon realising how morally wrong that idea was she tried to shoot it down, _no I can't do that think of what father and mother would say. _She then reminded herself of how horrible the month had been because of her, _she's scum I should have no remorse for her, that wretch deserves to die. _Akako turned to Rada, "you wouldn't happen to have any sharp object or know anyone with guard connection?".



The gazelle raised her brow at the kitsune. "Perhaps. But it will cost you."


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Nov 24, 2019)

She smiled, "you name it it's yours, byōkininaru".


----------



## HopeTLioness (Nov 24, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> She smiled, "you name it it's yours, byōkininaru".



The gazelle frowened. "What did you called me?"


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Nov 24, 2019)

"Oh uh sorry all I said was "I'll get it" in japanese", the kitsune scratched the back of her head, "sometimes I forget most people only speak english here".


----------



## HopeTLioness (Nov 24, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "Oh uh sorry all I said was "I'll get it" in japanese", the kitsune scratched the back of her head, "sometimes I forget most people only speak english here".



Rada shook her head at her. "Anyway, we will discuss more on this during lunch. Until then." She walks away and goes back to work.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Nov 24, 2019)

After their chat Akako returned to her own work station.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Nov 24, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Chasy listened and was silent for a moment. Finally, she sighed and nodded. "Alright. I'll do it."


Sash looked around and found a piece of paper and a pen that was used by the guards for initialing to show if a patrol had been through. She tore a sheet in half and wrote down her father's address in New York City on the back. She threw the other half of the paper away and handed the porcupine the address.
"Thank you Chasy... My papa and my family are in your debt. Tell them I love them... and I will see them on other side." Sash had tears in her eyes that she choked back before wiping her face and looking back to the laundry. She resumed her folding of uniforms and hummed softly to herself.


HopeTLioness said:


> The lion just huffed at him. The tiger looked at Irons and sighed. He then looked at the lion, in which he started back. The lion growled and sighed. "Fine. He'll help the poor bastard."


James and Irons nodded as they put their picks down and lead the chain gang to the wolf. They saw his leg was stuck under the broken cart and he was beginning to bleed out. James and Irons took the edge of the cart and got a grip of it, standing over the injured wolf. James looked to Jack and the lion as they were now standing beside the wolf, one on each side. James spoke to then both.
"On the count of three, we're gonna lift the cart and y'all will pull him out from under it. Ok?"


----------



## JackJackal (Nov 24, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Sash looked around and found a piece of paper and a pen that was used by the guards for initialing to show if a patrol had been through. She tore a sheet in half and wrote down her father's address in New York City on the back. She threw the other half of the paper away and handed the porcupine the address.
> "Thank you Chasy... My papa and my family are in your debt. Tell them I love them... and I will see them on other side." Sash had tears in her eyes that she choked back before wiping her face and looking back to the laundry. She resumed her folding of uniforms and hummed softly to herself.
> 
> James and Irons nodded as they put their picks down and lead the chain gang to the wolf. They saw his leg was stuck under the broken cart and he was beginning to bleed out. James and Irons took the edge of the cart and got a grip of it, standing over the injured wolf. James looked to Jack and the lion as they were now standing beside the wolf, one on each side. James spoke to then both.
> "On the count of three, we're gonna lift the cart and y'all will pull him out from under it. Ok?"


"Right." Jack said getting into position with his hands gripping the cart firmly


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Nov 24, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Chasy was folding uniforms and putting them in a pile when Sash spoke to her. She glanced over at him and then back to her work. "I don't want to be entangled in your mess, Sashenka." she spoke quietly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




"Well, this whole thing certainly has gone south,  hasn't it.   Let's get cracking.  Who can we talk to figure out where they've all been taken?

Let's get them out. "

He said with finality


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Nov 24, 2019)

Seph said:


> Sal nodded as he spoke. He decided to find out more about this rabbit. “So, if you don’t mind telling, what are you in here for?” Sal asked him.



Peter sighed. "Well a whole bunch of stuff, I guess. I got in league with the mob, and I just pushed my luck a bit too far." He said. "You?"


----------



## HopeTLioness (Nov 24, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James and Irons nodded as they put their picks down and lead the chain gang to the wolf. They saw his leg was stuck under the broken cart and he was beginning to bleed out. James and Irons took the edge of the cart and got a grip of it, standing over the injured wolf. James looked to Jack and the lion as they were now standing beside the wolf, one on each side. James spoke to then both.
> "On the count of three, we're gonna lift the cart and y'all will pull him out from under it. Ok?"





JackJackal said:


> "Right." Jack said getting into position with his hands gripping the cart firmly



The lion gets behind the kart and grabbed the top part of it to get ready to pull it back towards him. The tiger stood on the other side of the wolf and takes a hold of his arm.




Wulf Canavar said:


> "Well, this whole thing certainly has gone south,  hasn't it.   Let's get cracking.  Who can we talk to figure out where they've all been taken?
> 
> Let's get them out. "
> 
> He said with finality



"Well, I already sent out spies that is around the world looking for them. I haven't heard anything yet. As of now, there's nothing else to do but to lay low and possibly recruit more help." Fia suggested.


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Nov 24, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> The lion gets behind the kart and grabbed the top part of it to get ready to pull it back towards him. The tiger stood on the other side of the wolf and takes a hold of his arm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




"Tell me about these spies.  Who are they and what are they dealing with?    Where are they looking?"


----------



## HopeTLioness (Nov 24, 2019)

Wulf Canavar said:


> "Tell me about these spies.  Who are they and what are they dealing with?    Where are they looking?"



"They're special units of mine. I cannot give you everything yet, but I can tell you they are in London, Paris, and Rome."


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Nov 24, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> "They're special units of mine. I cannot give you everything yet, but I can tell you they are in London, Paris, and Rome."




Wulf sat back in his chair,  rubbing his chin.    "I hate to just wait around,  but I'm not sure what to do next. "


----------



## HopeTLioness (Nov 24, 2019)

Wulf Canavar said:


> Wulf sat back in his chair,  rubbing his chin.    "I hate to just wait around,  but I'm not sure what to do next. "



"Well, right now I want food." Fia stands up and stretches her body. "How about we all go to dinner and discuss this later?"


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Nov 24, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> The lion gets behind the kart and grabbed the top part of it to get ready to pull it back towards him. The tiger stood on the other side of the wolf and takes a hold of his arm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Recruit more people, huh...?" Zach said. "I...might know someone." _Though asking her for help might just cost us..._


----------



## HopeTLioness (Nov 24, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> "Recruit more people, huh...?" Zach said. "I...might know someone." _Though asking her for help might just cost us..._



Fia looks to him. "Oh? Who?"


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Nov 24, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> "Well, right now I want food." Fia stands up and stretches her body. "How about we all go to dinner and discuss this later?"



"I agree.  Dinner would be good"

Wulf followed along with Fia and the others.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Nov 24, 2019)

JackJackal said:


> "Right." Jack said getting into position with his hands gripping the cart firmly





HopeTLioness said:


> The lion gets behind the kart and grabbed the top part of it to get ready to pull it back towards him. The tiger stood on the other side of the wolf and takes a hold of his arm.


James and Irons nodded, getting ready to push. James then spoke, bracing against the cart.
"On the count of three. One, two, three!"
James and Irons then pushed as the lion pulled, the cart raising up enough for the tiger to pull the wolf free.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Nov 24, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Fia looks to him. "Oh? Who?"



"She's a cousin of mine. She's real rich, but she's got her own little...private business. She gives people money, and if they don't pay her back, she makes 'em pay one way or another." Zach explained. "I heard she's got all types of goons who help her with stuff, though she doesn't really like me. I could give her a call and ask her for a favor, but odds are it'll cost me an arm and a leg."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Nov 24, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James and Irons nodded, getting ready to push. James then spoke, bracing against the cart.
> "On the count of three. One, two, three!"
> James and Irons then pushed as the lion pulled, the cart raising up enough for the tiger to pull the wolf free.



The lion pulled with easy, lifting the cart towards him. The tiger pulls on the wolf from under the cart and dragged him over to the wall. 




Liseran Thistle said:


> "She's a cousin of mine. She's real rich, but she's got her own little...private business. She gives people money, and if they don't pay her back, she makes 'em pay one way or another." Zach explained. "I heard she's got all types of goons who help her with stuff, though she doesn't really like me. I could give her a call and ask her for a favor, but odds are it'll cost me an arm and a leg."



Fia listened to him and hums a bit. "Is that so? Perhaps I or Wulf can talk to her. We can pay her. Anyway, let us get dinner."




Wulf Canavar said:


> "I agree.  Dinner would be good"
> 
> Wulf followed along with Fia and the others.



Fia walked out of the room and went to her motel room to let Mia know that they are gone. Soon, the four furs leave the motel and head back in Chicago. 

They soon arrived at Paw's Delight Diner and walked into the door. The door chimed and Tori, who had been recovered from her fall, looks over to greet them. "Hello and welcome! Please take a seat and one of us will be right with you!" Fia takes a moment to scan the area with her eyes and then found a booth in a corner by the window. She walks over, leading the way and gets on one side of the booth. Hope was taking orders from a zebra couple when she noticed the group walked in. She then looks over to Paul and whistled to get his attention. When he looks over, she motion with her head to the new customers.

(@Captain TrashPanda )


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Nov 24, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> The lion pulled with easy, lifting the cart towards him. The tiger pulls on the wolf from under the cart and dragged him over to the wall.


James and Irons let go once he was free and hurried to the wolf. James hit a knee and looked at the leg, grimacing as it had been smashed, looking very grotesque. Luckily, no bones were poking out. Irons almost fainted at the sight, not being good with bodily injuries. James looked up to the rest and spoke calmly. "We need to find something to splint his leg for the time being. A two by four, the handle of a rusted pick, anything." James took his shirt off and tore his left sleeve off, seeing the bleeding and gingerly applying pressure to the wound, trying not to press against the bone. When the wolf whimpered he shushed him softly and looked up at him with his calm hazel eyes. "It's gonna be alright sir... we're gonna make sure you can walk out of here. What's your name?"


HopeTLioness said:


> They soon arrived at Paw's Delight Diner and walked into the door. The door chimed and Tori, who had been recovered from her fall, looks over to greet them. "Hello and welcome! Please take a seat and one of us will be right with you!" Fia takes a moment to scan the area with her eyes and then found a booth in a corner by the window. She walks over, leading the way and gets on one side of the booth. Hope was taking orders from a zebra couple when she noticed the group walked in. She then looks over to Paul and whistled to get his attention. When he looks over, she motioned with her head to the new customers.


Paul had been taking an order from an older grey-muzzle tiger when he heard the door open and Tori's lovely voice call out to the visitors. He turned when Hope whistled at him and he nodded, grabbing some napkins and his notepad. Once he came over he saw the feline, the wolves, and the fox sitting in the corner. To Zach and Wulf, this coon looked exactly like James, but with ocean blue eyes. Paul cleared his throat and spoke to the four.
"Well howdy do there y'all. My name's Paul and I's gonna be y'alls server tuh-night. What can I get y'all to drink?"


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Nov 24, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James and Irons let go once he was free and hurried to the wolf. James hit a knee and looked at the leg, grimacing as it had been smashed, looking very grotesque. Luckily, no bones were poking out. Irons almost fainted at the sight, not being good with bodily injuries. James looked up to the rest and spoke calmly. "We need to find something to splint his leg for the time being. A two by four, the handle of a rusted pick, anything." James took his shirt off and tore his left sleeve off, seeing the bleeding and gingerly applying pressure to the wound, trying not to press against the bone. When the wolf whimpered he shushed him softly and looked up at him with his calm hazel eyes. "It's gonna be alright sir... we're gonna make sure you can walk out of here. What's your name?"
> 
> Paul had been taking an order from an older grey-muzzle tiger when he heard the door open and Tori's lovely voice call out to the visitors. He turned when Hope whistled at him and he nodded, grabbing some napkins and his notepad. Once he came over he saw the feline, the wolves, and the fox sitting in the corner. To Zach, this coon looked exactly like James, but with ocean blue eyes. Paul cleared his throat and spoke to the four.
> "Well howdy do there y'all. My name's Paul and I's gonna be y'alls server tuh-night. What can I get y'all to drink?"



Zach took a double take at Paul, before blinking a bit. _For a second, I almost thought... _"This is gonna sound strange, but you look exactly like another Coon I know." he said.


----------



## JackJackal (Nov 24, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James and Irons let go once he was free and hurried to the wolf. James hit a knee and looked at the leg, grimacing as it had been smashed, looking very grotesque. Luckily, no bones were poking out. Irons almost fainted at the sight, not being good with bodily injuries. James looked up to the rest and spoke calmly. "We need to find something to splint his leg for the time being. A two by four, the handle of a rusted pick, anything." James took his shirt off and tore his left sleeve off, seeing the bleeding and gingerly applying pressure to the wound, trying not to press against the bone. When the wolf whimpered he shushed him softly and looked up at him with his calm hazel eyes. "It's gonna be alright sir... we're gonna make sure you can walk out of here. What's your name?"


Jack started to look around for any spare wood or picks trying to be careful as he was pretty sure the overseers wouldn't be to kind if anything when missing or broken


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Nov 24, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Zach took a double-take at Paul, before blinking a bit. _For a second, I almost thought... _"This is gonna sound strange, but you look exactly like another Coon I know," he said.


As Paul waited for drink orders he took a look on the fox and almost choked on his own spit. He doubled over for a moment before shaking his head and recognizing Zach. He remembered him from when Adreath had tried to kill him in his house and the fox had come to bandage wounds of everyone. He coughed for a minute before speaking in a slight suspicious tone.
"And I reckon you's a lookin' like a fox I's seen 'round these parts. Anyhoo, what can I get y'all to drink?" he said to the other three patrons.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Nov 24, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> As Paul waited for drink orders he took a look on the fox and almost choked on his own spit. He doubled over for a moment before shaking his head and recognizing Zach. He remembered him from when Adreath had tried to kill him in his house and the fox had come to bandage wounds of everyone. He coughed for a minute before speaking in a slight suspicious tone.
> "And I reckon you's a lookin' like a fox I's seen 'round these parts. Anyhoo, what can I get y'all to drink?" he said to the other three patrons.



_Wait...what? How the hell does he....?_

And then it hit him. "Oh right, you were that Coon from that shack in the woods!" He didn't exactly know what happened back then, just that when he went inside the house everyone was busted up badly. "It's just been a long time. And lots of shit has happened in between then and now."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Nov 24, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> _Wait...what? How the hell does he....?_
> 
> And then it hit him. "Oh right, you were that Coon from that shack in the woods!" He didn't exactly know what happened back then, just that when he went inside the house everyone was busted up badly. "It's just been a long time. And lots of shit has happened in between then and now."


Paul just forced a smile as he waited for the others to order their damn drinks.
_"I reckon he must know where James is... same with that lion Hope's smitten with. I reckon these are James' superiors or at least brothers-in-arms. I reckon I's gonna ask what's goin' on later."
_


----------



## HopeTLioness (Nov 24, 2019)

JackJackal said:


> Jack started to look around for any spare wood or picks trying to be careful as he was pretty sure the overseers wouldn't be to kind if anything when missing or broken



Jack found some broken pickaxe that's sitting in a pile of other broken stuff across the way.




Captain TrashPanda said:


> James and Irons let go once he was free and hurried to the wolf. James hit a knee and looked at the leg, grimacing as it had been smashed, looking very grotesque. Luckily, no bones were poking out. Irons almost fainted at the sight, not being good with bodily injuries. James looked up to the rest and spoke calmly. "We need to find something to splint his leg for the time being. A two by four, the handle of a rusted pick, anything." James took his shirt off and tore his left sleeve off, seeing the bleeding and gingerly applying pressure to the wound, trying not to press against the bone. When the wolf whimpered he shushed him softly and looked up at him with his calm hazel eyes. "It's gonna be alright sir... we're gonna make sure you can walk out of here. What's your name?"



The wolf looks at James, with pained, ocean blue eyes. He whimpers more and struggles to speak. Finally, he's able to say his name with a grunt. "M..Mark...my name...is Mark...."




Captain TrashPanda said:


> As Paul waited for drink orders he took a look on the fox and almost choked on his own spit. He doubled over for a moment before shaking his head and recognizing Zach. He remembered him from when Adreath had tried to kill him in his house and the fox had come to bandage wounds of everyone. He coughed for a minute before speaking in a slight suspicious tone.
> "And I reckon you's a lookin' like a fox I's seen 'round these parts. Anyhoo, what can I get y'all to drink?" he said to the other three patrons.





Liseran Thistle said:


> _Wait...what? How the hell does he....?_
> 
> And then it hit him. "Oh right, you were that Coon from that shack in the woods!" He didn't exactly know what happened back then, just that when he went inside the house everyone was busted up badly. "It's just been a long time. And lots of shit has happened in between then and now."



Fia watched as Zach and Paul spoke to each other. She slowly reached into her coat pocket under the table and has her paws on her pistol. She wasn't sure who he was but she wanted to make sure nothing bad goes down. She then looked up at Paul and gave a smile. "I'll have water, senore."


----------



## JackJackal (Nov 24, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Jack found some broken pickaxe that's sitting in a pile of other broken stuff across the way.


He gave them to cap and backed off since he would probably mess up the splint "here james. This should work" he said ad he handed it to him


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Nov 24, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Paul just forced a smile as he waited for the others to order their damn drinks.
> _"I reckon he must know where James is... same with that lion Hope's smitten with. I reckon these are James' superiors or at least brothers-in-arms. I reckon I's gonna ask what's goin' on later."_



_God, he was there at that shack for whatever reason. James and him must be related somehow. _"You wouldn't happen to be related to James, would you?" He guessed now would be as good as any to start telling the gangs family about what happened.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Nov 24, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> The wolf looks at James, with pained, ocean blue eyes. He whimpers more and struggles to speak. Finally, he's able to say his name with a grunt. "M..Mark...my name...is Mark...."


"Alrighty Mark, look up here to me. Everything's gonna be fine. Breath deep, slow breaths. We're gonna get you fixed up. I did plenty of splints way back when."


JackJackal said:


> He gave them to cap and backed off since he would probably mess up the splint "here james. This should work" he said ad he handed it to him


James took it and nodded his thanks before aligning the splint with the bone. He took a hold of the leg and looked to Mark. "This is gonna hurt, bad."
With a loud _crack!_ James straightened the bone out, taking the remnants of his shirt sleeve and beginning to tie the splint to his leg in two places. He tried to tie it tight enough that the splint would hold his leg in place but not cut circulation to his toes.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Nov 24, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> "Alrighty Mark, look up here to me. Everything's gonna be fine. Breath deep, slow breaths. We're gonna get you fixed up. I did plenty of splints way back when."
> 
> James took it and nodded his thanks before aligning the splint with the bone. He took a hold of the leg and looked to Mark. "This is gonna hurt, bad."
> With a loud _crack!_ James straightened the bone out, taking the remnants of his shirt sleeve and beginning to tie the splint to his leg in two places. He tried to tie it tight enough that the splint would hold his leg in place but not cut circulation to his toes.



In an instance, when James straighten his popped his leg in place he made a big yelp and whimpers a bit. He tries to calm himself by taking steady breaths.


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Nov 24, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> _God, he was there at that shack for whatever reason. James and him must be related somehow. _"You wouldn't happen to be related to James, would you?" He guessed now would be as good as any to start telling the gangs family about what happened.




Wulf spoke. 

"I'll have a lemonade."  Then he went back to watching the interplay between n the two.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Nov 24, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Fia watched as Zach and Paul spoke to each other. She slowly reached into her coat pocket under the table and has her paws on her pistol. She wasn't sure who he was but she wanted to make sure nothing bad goes down. She then looked up at Paul and gave a smile. "I'll have water, senore."





Wulf Canavar said:


> Wulf spoke.
> "I'll have a lemonade."  Then he went back to watching the interplay between n the two.





Liseran Thistle said:


> _God, he was there at that shack for whatever reason. James and him must be related somehow. _"You wouldn't happen to be related to James, would you?" He guessed now would be as good as any to start telling the gangs family about what happened.


Paul nodded as he saw the feline reach under the table, as Zach asked if he was related to James. His eyes went to ice, and he felt rage beginning to build in him as he suspected one of them killed James. He spoke with his voice dripping in ice, ignoring Zach for a bit.
"I's gonna get dem drinks for y'all."
He turned on a dime and walked into the kitchen, making their drinks as he muttered to himself angrily.
"Dem bastards killed James, didn't they?... Feline was gonna pull her gun on me... they want me gone too!" 


HopeTLioness said:


> In an instance, when James straighten his popped his leg in place he made a big yelp and whimpers a bit. He tries to calm himself by taking steady breaths.


James shushed him softly as he tied it off and put his shirt back on, now missing a sleeve. He stood up slowly and reached down to him, offering him a paw up to stand up.


----------



## Seph (Nov 24, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Peter sighed. "Well a whole bunch of stuff, I guess. I got in league with the mob, and I just pushed my luck a bit too far." He said. "You?"


“Stuck my nose in places it didn’t belong.” Sal responded, he started to think about what Peter said. “So, if you’re in with the mob, they should be trying to get you out huh?” Sal asked, he had been waiting to hear a good escape plan from anyone, he would find a way to make his own escape based off theirs.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Nov 24, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Paul nodded as he saw the feline reach under the table, as Zach asked if he was related to James. His eyes went to ice, and he felt rage beginning to build in him as he suspected one of them killed James. He spoke with his voice dripping in ice, ignoring Zach for a bit.
> "I's gonna get dem drinks for y'all."
> He turned on a dime and walked into the kitchen, making their drinks as he muttered to himself angrily.
> "Dem bastards killed James, didn't they?... Feline was gonna pull her gun on me... they want me gone too!"



Fia immediately noticed the change in his eyes and gets cautious. She watched as he leaves and then whispers to Zach. "Do you know him? Can we trust him?"

(@Liseran Thistle , @Wulf Canavar )


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Nov 24, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Paul nodded as he saw the feline reach under the table, as Zach asked if he was related to James. His eyes went to ice, and he felt rage beginning to build in him as he suspected one of them killed James. He spoke with his voice dripping in ice, ignoring Zach for a bit.
> "I's gonna get dem drinks for y'all."
> He turned on a dime and walked into the kitchen, making their drinks as he muttered to himself angrily.
> "Dem bastards killed James, didn't they?... Feline was gonna pull her gun on me... they want me gone too!"
> ...



Umbra chuckled. "Sounds like he's not very happy with you." He said.

"Shut up." Zach rolled his eyes. "We have to tell him somehow, you know."


HopeTLioness said:


> Fia immediately noticed the change in his eyes and gets cautious. She watched as she leaves and then whispers to Zach. "Do you know him? Can we trust him?"
> 
> (@Liseran Thistle , @Wulf Canavar )



"Yeah I know him. He's okay, just angry about his family being somewhere else." Zach explained. 
.............................



Seph said:


> “Stuck my nose in places it didn’t belong.” Sal responded, he started to think about what Peter said. “So, if you’re in with the mob, they should be trying to get you out huh?” Sal asked, he had been waiting to hear a good escape plan from anyone, he would find a way to make his own escape based off theirs.



Peter sighed. "Yeah, I sure hope so...but honestly...I don't think I can rely on people on the outside for long." He said.


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Nov 24, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Paul nodded as he saw the feline reach under the table, as Zach asked if he was related to James. His eyes went to ice, and he felt rage beginning to build in him as he suspected one of them killed James. He spoke with his voice dripping in ice, ignoring Zach for a bit.
> "I's gonna get dem drinks for y'all."
> He turned on a dime and walked into the kitchen, making their drinks as he muttered to himself angrily.
> "Dem bastards killed James, didn't they?... Feline was gonna pull her gun on me... they want me gone too!"



Wulf also noticed the anger,  and he stayed wary,  keeping an eye on things.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Nov 24, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James shushed him softly as he tied it off and put his shirt back on, now missing a sleeve. He stood up slowly and reached down to him, offering him a paw up to stand up.



Mark pants a bit before slowly reaching up with a shaky paw and grab James'. He gets helped up to his feet and grunts.




Liseran Thistle said:


> Umbra chuckled. "Sounds like he's not very happy with you." He said.
> 
> "Shut up." Zach rolled his eyes. "We have to tell him somehow, you know."





Liseran Thistle said:


> "Yeah I know him. He's okay, just angry about his family being somewhere else." Zach explained.





Wulf Canavar said:


> Wulf also noticed the anger, and he stayed wary, keeping an eye on things.



"Don't worry, Senore Zach. I doubt that he would do any harm while there are innocents around. However, if he tries anything, I will not hesitate to take him down." She assured while looking at Zach with fire in her eyes meaning what she says. She leans into Wulf and whisper in his ear. "My sources tells me that there's a spy in this diner. I'm not sure which one but when I find out, I will take that person into custody."


----------



## Seph (Nov 24, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Umbra chuckled. "Sounds like he's not very happy with you." He said.
> 
> "Shut up." Zach rolled his eyes. "We have to tell him somehow, you know."
> 
> ...


Sal sighed as he heard his answer. Right now it seemed like he would never get out of here, and Sal didn’t know how much longer he could take living in this place. “I hope so too.” Sal replied.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Nov 24, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Fia immediately noticed the change in his eyes and gets cautious. She watched as he leaves and then whispers to Zach. "Do you know him? Can we trust him?"
> 
> (@Liseran Thistle , @Wulf Canavar )





Liseran Thistle said:


> Umbra chuckled. "Sounds like he's not very happy with you." He said.
> 
> "Shut up." Zach rolled his eyes. "We have to tell him somehow, you know."
> 
> ...





Wulf Canavar said:


> Wulf also noticed the anger,  and he stayed wary,  keeping an eye on things.





HopeTLioness said:


> "Don't worry, Senore Zach. I doubt that he would do any harm while there are innocents around. However, if he tries anything, I will not hesitate to take him down." She assured while looking at Zach with fire in her eyes meaning what she says. She leans into Wulf and whisper in his ear. "My sources tells me that there's a spy in this diner. I'm not sure which one but when I find out, I will take that person into custody."


Paul had made the drinks and decided that he was gonna take the law into his own paws. He made sure Benny wasn't watching when he swiped a sharp steak knife and tucked it into his apron pocket out of sight. He forced a smile as his tail was stiff as a board in anger. He put the drinks on a tray and walked back out, walking to their table and seeing them whisper hush-hushedly. He cleared his throat and passed their drinks out, watching the feline the entire time. Once he was done he put the tray on an empty table and stood over them, the anger in his eyes evident.
"Now... I knows the damn fox knows what I's gonna ask next. You has one chance to tell me da truth."
He leaned down and gave Zach an icy stare that could kill, his paw slowly going to his apron pocket and wrapping his paw around the knife. He then spoke in a cold whisper to the fox.
*"Where is James?"*


HopeTLioness said:


> Mark pants a bit before slowly reaching up with a shaky paw and grab James'. He gets helped up to his feet and grunts.


James pulled him up and wrapped his arm around his neck. He then looked to some guards and waved.
"Hey! Little help over here! Please?"


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Nov 25, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Paul had made the drinks and decided that he was gonna take the law into his own paws. He made sure Benny wasn't watching when he swiped a sharp steak knife and tucked it into his apron pocket out of sight. He forced a smile as his tail was stiff as a board in anger. He put the drinks on a tray and walked back out, walking to their table and seeing them whisper hush-hushedly. He cleared his throat and passed their drinks out, watching the feline the entire time. Once he was done he put the tray on an empty table and stood over them, the anger in his eyes evident.
> "Now... I knows the damn fox knows what I's gonna ask next. You has one chance to tell me da truth."
> He leaned down and gave Zach an icy stare that could kill, his paw slowly going to his apron pocket and wrapping his paw around the knife. He then spoke in a cold whisper to the fox.
> *"Where is James?"*
> ...



Umbra snorted, not even looking at Zach. 

Zach wanted to be sarcastic and snarky, but he really couldn't muster the strength to do it. He knew Paul was probably just really upset his cousin, or brother (He hadn't exactly figured out how they were related yet) was missing. 

"He's not dead if that's what you're wondering." Umbra spoke up, surprising Zach completely. "I mean, I can assure you that much at least." 

"Yeah, what the mutt said. He's just trapped somewhere, and we're figuring out on how to get him out."


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Nov 25, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Paul had made the drinks and decided that he was gonna take the law into his own paws. He made sure Benny wasn't watching when he swiped a sharp steak knife and tucked it into his apron pocket out of sight. He forced a smile as his tail was stiff as a board in anger. He put the drinks on a tray and walked back out, walking to their table and seeing them whisper hush-hushedly. He cleared his throat and passed their drinks out, watching the feline the entire time. Once he was done he put the tray on an empty table and stood over them, the anger in his eyes evident.
> "Now... I knows the damn fox knows what I's gonna ask next. You has one chance to tell me da truth."
> He leaned down and gave Zach an icy stare that could kill, his paw slowly going to his apron pocket and wrapping his paw around the knife. He then spoke in a cold whisper to the fox.
> *"Where is James?"*



Wulf noticed Paul's hand in his pocket,  and went tight as a drum.    At the first moment of violence he was ready to intervene. 

But he watched and waited.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Nov 25, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Paul had made the drinks and decided that he was gonna take the law into his own paws. He made sure Benny wasn't watching when he swiped a sharp steak knife and tucked it into his apron pocket out of sight. He forced a smile as his tail was stiff as a board in anger. He put the drinks on a tray and walked back out, walking to their table and seeing them whisper hush-hushedly. He cleared his throat and passed their drinks out, watching the feline the entire time. Once he was done he put the tray on an empty table and stood over them, the anger in his eyes evident.
> "Now... I knows the damn fox knows what I's gonna ask next. You has one chance to tell me da truth."
> He leaned down and gave Zach an icy stare that could kill, his paw slowly going to his apron pocket and wrapping his paw around the knife. He then spoke in a cold whisper to the fox.
> *"Where is James?"*
> ...



Fia stopped talking to Wulf when Paul came back. As he passed their drinks, she noticed that he's watching her the whole time. Her cerulean blue eyes met with his ocean blue eyes and kept that eye contact with him. When he gets over them, however, Fia's ears flattened as she glares at him, pulls out her pistol under the table and aims it at Paul's left knee. She doesn't want any confrontation when there's some innocents in the restaurant, but she will thrown down with this raccoon without a second thought.


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

The tiger got on the wolf's other side and wrapped his other arm around him. A guard walked over to see what's going on and motioned the six furs to follow him.


----------



## pandepix (Nov 25, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Rada crosses her arms. "And what if she gets out of Solitary today or even tomorrow? What are you going to do?"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Healed up right as rain thanks to you!" Reggie smiles at her and his voice gets low. "So uh...now that no one's around, whatdya say about that hug?" he asks, cocking an eyebrow.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Nov 25, 2019)

pandepix said:


> "Healed up right as rain thanks to you!" Reggie smiles at her and his voice gets low. "So uh...now that no one's around, whatdya say about that hug?" he asks, cocking an eyebrow.



Again, the mink giggled. "My, my. Aren't you a bit forward. You know it is against the law for an inmate to lay their paws on any of the staff members, especially females. You could get into serious trouble. And besides, I don't even know your name." She sounded a bit serious, but she had a smile and her tail swayed lovingly, apparently enjoying the conversation with Reggie.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Nov 25, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Umbra snorted, not even looking at Zach.
> 
> Zach wanted to be sarcastic and snarky, but he really couldn't muster the strength to do it. He knew Paul was probably just really upset his cousin, or brother (He hadn't exactly figured out how they were related yet) was missing.
> 
> ...





Wulf Canavar said:


> Wulf noticed Paul's hand in his pocket,  and went tight as a drum.    At the first moment of violence he was ready to intervene.
> 
> But he watched and waited.





HopeTLioness said:


> Fia stopped talking to Wulf when Paul came back. As he passed their drinks, she noticed that he's watching her the whole time. Her cerulean blue eyes met with his ocean blue eyes and kept that eye contact with him. When he gets over them, however, Fia's ears flattened as she glares at him, pulls out her pistol under the table and aims it at Paul's left knee. She doesn't want any confrontation when there's some innocents in the restaurant, but she will thrown down with this raccoon without a second thought.


Paul raised an eyebrow at Zach and Umbra. “Oh he is now? He’s ‘trapped?’ Now lemme ask you this, how in the hell do I know yalls is tellin’ the truth? James told me bout y’all, You’s the medic that disappeared, you’s murdered somebody who was the other medic,” Then Paul turned to Wulf. “James always told me he had a big chunk of respect for you’s... and I reckon I’s seen you and him together in a picture. Had some choice words when I asked ‘em where you was now.” He then turned to Fia before speaking in a whisper. “I reckon if you’s gonna shoot me, you’s better aim between my eyes. I’s seen hay bales sneaker then you’s. I dunno what the hell yall’ve done with James, but I don’t believe you’s when you says he’s trapped. I reckon one of y’all killed him.” He then turned back to Zach and tightened his grip on the steak knife in his apron.  
“One more time. Where is my cuzin?”


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Nov 25, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Paul raised an eyebrow at Zach and Umbra. “Oh he is now? He’s ‘trapped?’ Now lemme ask you this, how in the hell do I know yalls is tellin’ the truth? James told me bout y’all, You’s the medic that disappeared, you’s murdered somebody who was the other medic,” Then Paul turned to Wulf. “James always told me he had a big chunk of respect for you’s... and I reckon I’s seen you and him together in a picture. Had some choice words when I asked ‘em where you was now.” He then turned to Fia before speaking in a whisper. “I reckon if you’s gonna shoot me, you’s better aim between my eyes. I’s seen hay bales sneaker then you’s. I dunno what the hell yall’ve done with James, but I don’t believe you’s when you says he’s trapped. I reckon one of y’all killed him.” He then turned back to Zach and tightened his grip on the steak knife in his apron.
> “One more time. Where is my cuzin?”



"In a prison. In _Italy._" Umbra told him, a little annoyed now. "Honestly, I understand that you may be upset by your cousin disappearing, but carving the Fox up isn't going to get him _out _of prison any faster." 

"Wow Mutt, thanks for the help, now he'll definitely not wanna fucking kill me." Zach muttered. 

"I just don't understand what he thinks he's going to gain by murdering you here in a diner." Umbra chuckled. "Even if I did kill that Racoon, what's another corpse going to do? Maybe if he stabs you, the keys to the prison will magically appear out of thin air." 

"You are _really _not helping." 

"I know, I just find it amusing is all."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Nov 25, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Paul raised an eyebrow at Zach and Umbra. “Oh he is now? He’s ‘trapped?’ Now lemme ask you this, how in the hell do I know yalls is tellin’ the truth? James told me bout y’all, You’s the medic that disappeared, you’s murdered somebody who was the other medic,” Then Paul turned to Wulf. “James always told me he had a big chunk of respect for you’s... and I reckon I’s seen you and him together in a picture. Had some choice words when I asked ‘em where you was now.” He then turned to Fia before speaking in a whisper. “I reckon if you’s gonna shoot me, you’s better aim between my eyes. I’s seen hay bales sneaker then you’s. I dunno what the hell yall’ve done with James, but I don’t believe you’s when you says he’s trapped. I reckon one of y’all killed him.” He then turned back to Zach and tightened his grip on the steak knife in his apron.
> “One more time. Where is my cuzin?”



Fia kept her eyes at him when he spoke. When he looked at her and spoke, she made a small grin. "Don't give me ideas, senore. Because I will. As for your cousin, he and the other Whitepaws are in danger." 




Liseran Thistle said:


> "In a prison. In _Italy._" Umbra told him, a little annoyed now. "Honestly, I understand that you may be upset by your cousin disappearing, but carving the Fox up isn't going to get him _out _of prison any faster."
> 
> "Wow Mutt, thanks for the help, now he'll definitely not wanna fucking kill me." Zach muttered.
> 
> ...



Fia sighed and put her gun away. "Enough, Senore Umbra. Look, Senore Jackson...right? We're not here to start trouble with you. We're here because the enemy is making fast moves to take over Chicago. We can explain everything to you, but you need to remain calm and not start a scene. Especially when there are innocents around." Her eyes looked past him to see Tori serving a plate to a customer with a happy smile.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Nov 25, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Fia kept her eyes at him when he spoke. When he looked at her and spoke, she made a small grin. "Don't give me ideas, senore. Because I will. As for your cousin, he and the other Whitepaws are in danger."





Liseran Thistle said:


> "In a prison. In _Italy._" Umbra told him, a little annoyed now. "Honestly, I understand that you may be upset by your cousin disappearing, but carving the Fox up isn't going to get him _out _of prison any faster."
> 
> "Wow Mutt, thanks for the help, now he'll definitely not wanna fucking kill me," Zach muttered.
> 
> ...





HopeTLioness said:


> Fia sighed and put her gun away. "Enough, Senore Umbra. Look, Senore Jackson...right? We're not here to start trouble with you. We're here because the enemy is making fast moves to take over Chicago. We can explain everything to you, but you need to remain calm and not start a scene. Especially when there are innocents around." Her eyes looked past him to see Tori serving a plate to a customer with a happy smile.


Paul was ready to reach over and stab both Zach and Umbra when Fia spoke. He looked her over with icy eyes before turning to see Tori. He stood back up and pulled a notepad and pencil out. "I reckon we should talk later, miss, when my lover ain't nearby, cause she ain't know nuthin' bout y'all and dem Whitepaws. I reckon I has to take yalls word for it, that sumthin' done gone wrong. Now, y'all know what you wanna eat?"


----------



## HopeTLioness (Nov 25, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Paul was ready to reach over and stab both Zach and Umbra when Fia spoke. He looked her over with icy eyes before turning to see Tori. He stood back up and pulled a notepad and pencil out. "I reckon we should talk later, miss, when my lover ain't nearby, cause she ain't know nuthin' bout y'all and dem Whitepaws. I reckon I has to take yalls word for it, that sumthin' done gone wrong. Now, y'all know what you wanna eat?"



"Very well." Fia said as she leans back in her seat and relaxes a bit. "Do you serve a dish called 'Tortellini'?"

Tori was walking by, haven't noticing what had went down with Paul and the others. She smiled and gently rubs Paul's back as she past by. Hope was by the bar serving coffee to a customer and then goes to make more. As she does, she glances over to where Paul and the furs at the booth feeling nervous. While Paul was serving them their drinks, she had noticed his tail being stiffed and how the feline glared at him. She had a feeling that something was up and she didn't like it. She takes a deep breath and excuses herself to go to the back.


----------



## Zenkiki (Nov 25, 2019)

Agust 26th 1924
Jackson arrived in Chicago two weeks after the crushing Whitepaw assault. He walks into various old Whitepaw territory and took over. Buy it from the associates, or by killing any remaining whitepaw resistance. He went into the barber shop that closed down after the old sheep had been killed, and the bar under it was burnt. Jackson ambled down the stairs, where the stench of boiled alchohol and corpses filled the air. He walks to the bar to find a bottle still preserved, but in the police chief's burnt grasp and so he grabbed the tip and yanked it, pulled off half his arm with it. Then he brushed it off the bottle, slammed the top against the table and then started chugging from the ridged neck. 

After he was done in the speakeasy he went through town and bought up everything else. 

August 30th 1924,

Jackson walked to the Paw's delight diner wanting some food and then waited to be seated.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Nov 25, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> The tiger got on the wolf's other side and wrapped his other arm around him. A guard walked over to see what's going on and motioned the six furs to follow him.


James helped Mark walk as they followed the guard. He looked the wolf over and spoke softly. "What happened, if I may ask? I didn't see what was happening."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Nov 25, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> "Very well." Fia said as she leans back in her seat and relaxes a bit. "Do you serve a dish called 'Tortellini'?"
> 
> Tori was walking by, haven't noticing what had went down with Paul and the others. She smiled and gently rubs Paul's back as she past by. Hope was by the bar serving coffee to a customer and then goes to make more. As she does, she glances over to where Paul and the furs at the booth feeling nervous. While Paul was serving them their drinks, she had noticed his tail being stiffed and how the feline glared at him. She had a feeling that something was up and she didn't like it. She takes a deep breath and excuses herself to go to the back.


Paul looked back and smiled as Tori walked by before hearing Fia ask for pasta. He raised an eyebrow and cocked his head. 
“Torte... torte-what?”


----------



## HopeTLioness (Nov 25, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James helped Mark walk as they followed the guard. He looked the wolf over and spoke softly. "What happened, if I may ask? I didn't see what was happening."



"I...I was dragging..the-the cart along when the..the wheel got stuck. I..I tried to get it unstuck, but it suddenly broke and fell on me...." the wolf explained while still being in pain.



Zenkiki said:


> Agust 26th 1924
> Jackson arrived in Chicago two weeks after the crushing Whitepaw assault. He walks into various old Whitepaw territory and took over. Buy it from the associates, or by killing any remaining whitepaw resistance. He went into the barber shop that closed down after the old sheep had been killed, and the bar under it was burnt. Jackson ambled down the stairs, where the stench of boiled alchohol and corpses filled the air. He walks to the bar to find a bottle still preserved, but in the police chief's burnt grasp and so he grabbed the tip and yanked it, pulled off half his arm with it. Then he brushed it off the bottle, slammed the top against the table and then started chugging from the ridged neck.
> 
> After he was done in the speakeasy he went through town and bought up everything else.
> ...



While Jackson was walking to the Diner, Doyle and Hanz pulled up in Doyle's car and parked. He walked over and greeted the lion. "Greetings, Jackson. We came by with the paperwork as you requested. Now then, shall we? " the "mouse followed the lion and German shepherd inside as the door dinged. Tori looked over to see the three furs and smiled. She walked over and greeted them. "Hello, and welcome to Paws Delight! Please take a seat anywhere you like." Doyle looked over to the small mouse and eyed her up and down. He grinned at her and stepped closer; taking his hat off and towering over her. "My, my. What an exquisite and attractive piece of art that stands before me. Hmmm, yes. It would be delightful if you would serve us tonight." He takes her paw in his and gently kiss it. Tori was surprised and gave a small nervous giggle. "Why thank you, sir. Please take a seat and I will be right with you."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Nov 25, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> "I...I was dragging..the-the cart along when the..the wheel got stuck. I..I tried to get it unstuck, but it suddenly broke and fell on me...." the wolf explained while still being in pain.


“Shit... well, now we’re gonna make sure you’re ok. I’m James by the way.”


HopeTLioness said:


> While Jackson was walking to the Diner, Doyle and Hanz pulled up in Doyle's car and parked. He walked over and greeted the lion. "Greetings, Jackson. We came by with the paperwork as you requested. Now then, shall we?" The mouse followed the lion and German shepherd inside as the door dinged. Tori looked over to see the three furs and smiled. She walked over and greeted them. "Hello, and welcome to Paws Delight! Please take a seat anywhere you like." Doyle looked over to the small mouse and eyed her up and down. He grinned at her and stepped closer; taking his hat off and towering over her. "My, my. What an exquisite and attractive piece of art that stands before me. Hmmm, yes. It would be delightful if you would serve us tonight." He takes her paw in his and gently kisses it. Tori was surprised and gave a small nervous giggle. "Why thank you, sir. Please take a seat and I will be right with you."


While Paul waited for the four Whitepaws to order, he saw the three Blackpaws walk in. He watched them sit down as Doyle the rat flirted with Tori. Paul raised an eyebrow and was going to say something before realizing he had already jumped the gun on the guests here. He kept an eye on them to make sure nothing frisky went down as Paul looked to Fia and shook his head a bit.
"I don't reckon we's got no tor-tuh-lee-nee... whatever that is... we's got American food though."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Nov 25, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> While Jackson was walking to the Diner, Doyle and Hanz pulled up in Doyle's car and parked. He walked over and greeted the lion. "Greetings, Jackson. We came by with the paperwork as you requested. Now then, shall we? " the "mouse followed the lion and German shepherd inside as the door dinged. Tori looked over to see the three furs and smiled. She walked over and greeted them. "Hello, and welcome to Paws Delight! Please take a seat anywhere you like." Doyle looked over to the small mouse and eyed her up and down. He grinned at her and stepped closer; taking his hat off and towering over her. "My, my. What an exquisite and attractive piece of art that stands before me. Hmmm, yes. It would be delightful if you would serve us tonight." He takes her paw in his and gently kiss it. Tori was surprised and gave a small nervous giggle. "Why thank you, sir. Please take a seat and I will be right with you."


Hanz walked in and looked around, his cold german stare as always. He sat down and looked to Doyle as he towered over Tori. He smirked and spoke lowly once Doyle came back to the table. 
"I do not think she could handle you Herr Doyle. Your flattery is not 'swooning' as Americans say."


----------



## Zenkiki (Nov 25, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> "I...I was dragging..the-the cart along when the..the wheel got stuck. I..I tried to get it unstuck, but it suddenly broke and fell on me...." the wolf explained while still being in pain.
> 
> 
> 
> While Jackson was walking to the Diner, Doyle and Hanz pulled up in Doyle's car and parked. He walked over and greeted the lion. "Greetings, Jackson. We came by with the paperwork as you requested. Now then, shall we? " the "mouse followed the lion and German shepherd inside as the door dinged. Tori looked over to see the three furs and smiled. She walked over and greeted them. "Hello, and welcome to Paws Delight! Please take a seat anywhere you like." Doyle looked over to the small mouse and eyed her up and down. He grinned at her and stepped closer; taking his hat off and towering over her. "My, my. What an exquisite and attractive piece of art that stands before me. Hmmm, yes. It would be delightful if you would serve us tonight." He takes her paw in his and gently kiss it. Tori was surprised and gave a small nervous giggle. "Why thank you, sir. Please take a seat and I will be right with you."


Jackson nods to the little mouse and then pulled on the rat's tail as he walks over to the booth behind the other furs. He sat so his back was to umbra, and then the two others sat on the other side facing the whitepaws.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Nov 25, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> “Shit... well, now we’re gonna make sure you’re ok. I’m James by the way.”
> 
> While Paul waited for the four Whitepaws to order, he saw the three Blackpaws walk in. He watched them sit down as Doyle the rat flirted with Tori. Paul raised an eyebrow and was going to say something before realizing he had already jumped the gun on the guests here. He kept an eye on them to make sure nothing frisky went down as Paul looked to Fia and shook his head a bit.
> "I don't reckon we's got no tor-tuh-lee-nee... whatever that is... we's got American food though."



"Nice to meet you, James. And thank you."

They soon made it out of the mine and the guard told the other guards what happened. The guards went over and took the wolf from James and the others and escorted him to the van to be sent back to the prison's infirmary. The guard that lead them lead them back in the mind and have them to get back to work.




Captain TrashPanda said:


> Paul looked back and smiled as Tori walked by before hearing Fia ask for pasta. He raised an eyebrow and cocked his head.
> “Torte... torte-what?”



"'Tortellini', senore." She corrected and smiled at the silly Southern. "Let me see what else you have." She takes a moment to look over the menu.



Captain TrashPanda said:


> “Shit... well, now we’re gonna make sure you’re ok. I’m James by the way.”
> 
> While Paul waited for the four Whitepaws to order, he saw the three Blackpaws walk in. He watched them sit down as Doyle the rat flirted with Tori. Paul raised an eyebrow and was going to say something before realizing he had already jumped the gun on the guests here. He kept an eye on them to make sure nothing frisky went down as Paul looked to Fia and shook his head a bit.
> "I don't reckon we's got no tor-tuh-lee-nee... whatever that is... we's got American food though."






Zenkiki said:


> Jackson nods to the little mouse and then pulled on the rat's tail as he walks over to the booth behind the other furs. He sat so his back was to umbra, and then the two others sat on the other side facing the whitepaws.



Doyle gets his tail pulled as he was now dragged away and goes over to a booth with Jackson and Hans. He sat on the outer side of the booth as he makes himself comfortable.




Captain TrashPanda said:


> Hanz walked in and looked around, his cold german stare as always. He sat down and looked to Doyle as he towered over Tori. He smirked and spoke lowly once Doyle came back to the table.
> "I do not think she could handle you Herr Doyle. Your flattery is not 'swooning' as Americans say."



"On the contrary, my dear friend, she was just shy. After all, it _has_ been awhile since I was accompanied by a...beautiful, female companion." Doyle commented as he kept his eyes on Tori; filled with lust as he slowly ran his tongue across his lips. While taking dirty plates from a customer, Tori suddenly had this creepy feeling came over her. She didn't know what it was and didn't wanted to find out. But she knew that whatever it is, she knows that she's safe when Paul is nearby her.

Hope finally came from the back and went over to the cash register to check some of the customers out. There were only the Whitepaws, Blackpaws, and a couple of foxes left in the restaurant.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Nov 25, 2019)

Noah peaked out the kichen holding the door the slightest bit open with his tail. "Talk about undesirables", he whispered to himself, "they look like they travel through the seven circles of hell for a bi-yearly vacation". "I hope Hope and Tori can handle those guys", the possum went back to the oven.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Nov 25, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> "Nice to meet you, James. And thank you."
> 
> They soon made it out of the mine and the guard told the other guards what happened. The guards went over and took the wolf from James and the others and escorted him to the van to be sent back to the prison's infirmary. The guard that lead them lead them back in the mind and have them to get back to work.
> 
> ...



Umbra, hearing this, says absolutely nothing though he can't help but feel a bit humored by it. 

_Of course it's been awhile for that fool, can't imagine _anyone _would want to get in bed with someone who practically assaults them with their eyes. _He thought, almost chuckling. _Maybe if you keep staring at her like a creep from across the way some more, she'll ask for your hand in marriage. Because if it's one thing women like, it's being flirted with by strangers when they're working. 
_
Zach nudged him a bit. "Hey, what's so funny?" He asked, confused.

Umbra just shook his head, and held his finger to his lip, hiding a smile.


----------



## pandepix (Nov 25, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Again, the mink giggled. "My, my. Aren't you a bit forward. You know it is against the law for an inmate to lay their paws on any of the staff members, especially females. You could get into serious trouble. And besides, I don't even know your name." She sounded a bit serious, but she had a smile and her tail swayed lovingly, apparently enjoying the conversation with Reggie.



"Ah! You would be correct," Reggie says, standing up. "My apologies, ma'am. Reggie...Reggie Finicus," he says, doing a little bow. "And yours?"


----------



## HopeTLioness (Nov 25, 2019)

pandepix said:


> "Ah! You would be correct," Reggie says, standing up. "My apologies, ma'am. Reggie...Reggie Finicus," he says, doing a little bow. "And yours?"



"Isabella Ferrari." the mink introduced herself and bowed her head to him. She looked up to him and smiled and spoke again. " So...Reggie, have you had any trouble with other inmates or guards for the past month?"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Nov 26, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> "'Tortellini', senore." She corrected and smiled at the silly Southern. "Let me see what else you have." She takes a moment to look over the menu.
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> "On the contrary, my dear friend, she was just shy. After all, it _has_ been awhile since I was accompanied by a...beautiful, female companion." Doyle commented as he kept his eyes on Tori; filled with lust as he slowly ran his tongue across his lips. While taking dirty plates from a customer, Tori suddenly had this creepy feeling came over her. She didn't know what it was and didn't wanted to find out. But she knew that whatever it is, she knows that she's safe when Paul is nearby her.
> 
> Hope finally came from the back and went over to the cash register to check some of the customers out. There were only the Whitepaws, Blackpaws, and a couple of foxes left in the restaurant.


Paul nodded and stood there until he overheard Doyle's lustful comments. His tail slowly stiffened as he listened and looked to Tori. When she looked his way he discreetly motioned for her to come stand by him. He knew this rat was up to no good, and he needed to say without saying 'back off.' He began to tap his boot softly, waiting for them to order as he could feel an odd tension slowly building in the air.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Hans shook his head disgusted and rolled his eyes. "You're full of horseshit, rat." Hans being a sociopath didn't give two shits about anyone, except himself and his superiors since they protected him from the Feds looking for him.



HopeTLioness said:


> "Nice to meet you, James. And thank you."
> 
> They soon made it out of the mine and the guard told the other guards what happened. The guards went over and took the wolf from James and the others and escorted him to the van to be sent back to the prison's infirmary. The guard that lead them took them back in the mine and have them get back to work.


"Don't mention it. Not gonna ignore a brother in need down here."

James finally passed the injured wolf off to the guards and watched him be driven back to the infirmary. He sighed and shook his head before turning back to the mine.
_"God go with him... maybe we can talk more during mealtime."_
James and Irons led the chain gang back to their portion of the mine and began to work once more, James and Irons tag-teaming it since they were chained together. They swung and picked at the rock wall, James' calloused paws working with ease and Irons' paws gradually becoming blistered as the early morning hours slowly became dawn.


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Nov 26, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Paul nodded and stood there until he overheard Doyle's lustful comments. His tail slowly stiffened as he listened and looked to Tori. When she looked his way he discreetly motioned for her to come stand by him. He knew this rat was up to no good, and he needed to say without saying 'back off.' He began to tap his boot softly, waiting for them to order as he could feel an odd tension slowly building in the air.
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Hans shook his head disgusted and rolled his eyes. "You're full of horseshit, rat." Hans being a sociopath didn't give two shits about anyone, except himself and his superiors since they protected him from the Feds looking for him



Wulf became aware of the group of gang members in the diner with them.   His hand went reflexively into his jacket,  resting on the butt of his pistol.   But he paused. 

He leaned over to Fia.

"Is that who I think it is?  Those are Blackpaw, aren't they?   We should take them prisoner and make them tell us where our friends are. "


----------



## HopeTLioness (Nov 27, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Hans shook his head disgusted and rolled his eyes. "You're full of horseshit, rat." Hans being a sociopath didn't give two shits about anyone, except himself and his superiors since they protected him from the Feds looking for him.



Doyle slowly frowns at him. "It's '_mouse_'. Not '_rat_'. Refrain from saying that again..._Verstehst du?_"




Wulf Canavar said:


> Wulf became aware of the group of gang members in the diner with them. His hand went reflexively into his jacket, resting on the butt of his pistol. But he paused.
> 
> He leaned over to Fia.
> 
> "Is that who I think it is? Those are Blackpaw, aren't they? We should take them prisoner and make them tell us where our friends are. "



Fia looked up to look over at Wulf when he spoke to her. When she looked over, she noticed Hans and Doyle facing them while Jackson is sitting back-to-back with Zach and Umbra. She narrowed her eyes as she whispers back to Wulf. "Yes they are, but we must be careful. There are still innocents in this restaurant. However, if they try anything, we'll stop them." 




Captain TrashPanda said:


> Paul nodded and stood there until he overheard Doyle's lustful comments. His tail slowly stiffened as he listened and looked to Tori. When she looked his way he discreetly motioned for her to come stand by him. He knew this rat was up to no good, and he needed to say without saying 'back off.' He began to tap his boot softly, waiting for them to order as he could feel an odd tension slowly building in the air.



Tori chatted with the fox couple and sets their bill on the table. "Please take your time." She smiled sweetly and turned to walk away. When she looked over to Paul, she sees him beckoning to come over and was confused for a bit. As she was heading toward his direction, she noticed the Blackpaw members didn't get their drinks. So, she turned and walked over to them. "Good evening, and thank you for waiting. My name is Tori, your waitress for tonight. Can I start you fellas with a drink?"


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Nov 27, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Doyle slowly frowns at him. "It's '_mouse_'. Not '_rat_'. Refrain from saying that again..._Verstehst du?_"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"I'll have tea." Umbra said.

"I don't want anything." Zach told the waiter.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Nov 27, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> "I'll have tea." Umbra said.
> 
> "I don't want anything." Zach told the waiter.



"I would like to have two orders of your special to go. _Grazie, senore_." Fia said as she hands Paul her menu. She then looked to Umbra and Zach with a serious look in her eyes. She did a quick glance with her eyes to warn them about the individuals behind them.

(@Captain TrashPanda )


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Nov 27, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> "I would like to have two orders of your special to go. _Grazie, senore_." Fia said as she hands Paul her menu. She then looked to Umbra and Zach with a serious look in her eyes. She did a quick glance with her eyes to warn them about the individuals behind them.
> 
> (@Captain TrashPanda )



_What the hell is she on about? _Zach thought, not looking behind him. He wasn't exactly sure what Fia was trying to say, but he didn't really think it mattered. He had to call his cousin fast if he wanted her help. 

Umbra had surmised already that the men behind them were probably Blackpaws, but he didn't exactly know who they were.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Nov 27, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Doyle slowly frowns at him. "It's '_mouse_'. Not '_rat_'. Refrain from saying that again..._Verstehst du?_"


Hans snorted and shook his head. “I call a spade a spade, ya? As they say, ‘truth hurts.’”


HopeTLioness said:


> Tori chatted with the fox couple and sets their bill on the table. "Please take your time." She smiled sweetly and turned to walk away. When she looked over to Paul, she sees him beckoning to come over and was confused for a bit. As she was heading toward his direction, she noticed the Blackpaw members didn't get their drinks. So, she turned and walked over to them. "Good evening, and thank you for waiting. My name is Tori, your waitress for tonight. Can I start you fellas with a drink?"


Hans looked up and smiled a sinister, dark smile. “_Guten Abend_, I would like coffee, black.”

Paul saw her walk over and start talking to them and he gritted his teethe slightly. 


Liseran Thistle said:


> "I'll have tea." Umbra said.
> 
> "I don't want anything." Zach told the waiter.





HopeTLioness said:


> "I would like to have two orders of your special to go. _Grazie, senore_." Fia said as she hands Paul her menu. She then looked to Umbra and Zach with a serious look in her eyes. She did a quick glance with her eyes to warn them about the individuals behind them.
> 
> (@Captain TrashPanda )


Paul nodded and took the menu. He had noticed the wolf and feline talking hush-hushedly and because of that Wulf had never ordered. Paul was ready to close the diner and he was getting impatient. “And you, mister? You reckon you knows what ya want?” As he waited he saw the glance of Fia to the Blackpaws and he assumed something was up, something dangerous.


----------



## pandepix (Nov 27, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> "Isabella Ferrari." the mink introduced herself and bowed her head to him. She looked up to him and smiled and spoke again. " So...Reggie, have you had any trouble with other inmates or guards for the past month?"



"Isabella...what a beautiful name," Reggie said smiling. "And no ma'am. I've been good, I promise!" he said, chuckling.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Nov 27, 2019)

pandepix said:


> "Isabella...what a beautiful name," Reggie said smiling. "And no ma'am. I've been good, I promise!" he said, chuckling.



She giggled and smiled more. The guard came back and sees Reggie standing in front of Isabella. In alarm, he pulls out his baton and yells at at the feline. "HEY! GET AWAY FROM HER!" He rushed over and held his arm up to hit him with the baton when Isabella stepped in front of him and hold her arms wide to protect the feline. "STOP! STAND DOWN! He did nothing wrong! "Move aside, Miss. Ferrari!" the guard ordered and Isabella shook her head. "No! I am not going to let you abuse my client!"

"What the hell is going on here?!"

The two furs looked over to see a 6"4ft, muscular, dark brown wolverine with angered amber eyes walked in. He wore a uniform that's similar to the guards but held metals to indicate that he's a higher up. The guard quickly salutes his superior and begins to speak. "Sir! This inmate is messing with Miss. Ferrari."

"That's not true!" Isabella protested. "We were just talking. He was one of my patient and I wanted to know if he was alright."

The wolverine stared at Isabella first, then the guard, and then at Reggie. He slowly walked over to them and stood in front of Isabella. "Get back to work. Now." Isabella wanted to protest but knew better. She straighten his posture to stand tall and slowly past by him. As she does, the wolverine smacked her across the rear, she jumped in alarm, turns back to glare and hiss at him and then leave the room.  He then laid his eyes on Reggie and stepped closer to him. He looked down at the feline with intimidating eyes and then says, "You were talking to my girl, _boy_?" Before Reggie could say anything, the wolverine grabs him with one paw by the throat and put a tight squeeze on it. He then raised him up in the air and he looked up at him with angry eyes. "I am going to warn you once and only once. Stay away from Isabella. The next time I see you will her, I'll kill you. Got that?" Then, he throws him on the ground and turned to the guard. "Take him back to his cell. Now." The guard salutes, helped Reggie up to his feet, and took him back to his cell. He threw him in, closed the cell door, and walked away.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Soon, it was lunchtime, and the inmates from A & C is going to the cafeteria while inmates in B waits in their cells.

[Reggie]

Is standing behind Tyler while waiting in line for his food. He noticed that James isn't with him nor has he seen him all day.


[Akako]

Had already got her food and is sitting at a table eating. Rada comes by and sits across from her. "Good afternoon, Akako. Are you ready to talk more about what we talked about earlier?"


[Sashenka]

Sashenka is standing in line with Chasy.


[Jax]

Is escorted back to Solitary and was thrown in. A little later, a guard came by, gave him his food, and left.


[Peter]

Gets into his cell room. Still the only one in his cell. However, he noticed Sal going into his cell, which is across from him.


[Sal]

Walks into his cell room. He sighed as he's finally alone in his cell with no one to bother him.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

At the Mine, the men takes a break to have lunch.

[James, Jack, and Irons]

Is sitting on the ground along with Jack, the lion, and Reggie's cellmate as they eat their food.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Nov 28, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> At the Mine, the men takes a break to have lunch.
> 
> [James, Jack, and Irons]
> 
> Is sitting on the ground along with Jack, the lion, and Reggie's cellmate as they eat their food.


As they ate, Irons was yawning as they had been up from 0200 to 1100. He was nodding off as he ate his powder-covered slop, rubbing his eyes as he was drenched in sweat and dust.
James was slightly tired but wasn’t affected by it all that much. He had worked long days, although he hoped he wasn’t gonna be woken up early every day in this mine. He ate his food and sighed, rubbing his face with the back of his hand, cleaning the sweat and dust off in the hot sweaty mine. 


HopeTLioness said:


> [Sashenka]
> 
> Sashenka is standing in line with Chasy.


Sash stood in line and was silently thinking. She pondered if Chasy would really send her family a message she loved them. She had always seemed aloof in the month she had known her. Sash didn’t know what to say to her since she never wanted to talk, so she decided to remain silent.


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Nov 28, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Paul nodded and took the menu. He had noticed the wolf and feline talking hush-hushedly and because of that Wulf had never ordered. Paul was ready to close the diner and he was getting impatient. “And you, mister? You reckon you knows what ya want?” As he waited he saw the glance of Fia to the Blackpaws and he assumed something was up, something dangerous.



Wulf looked back to Paul.  

"I'll just have a hot chocolate, thanks"


He was mentally planning how to get the drop on those Blackpaws.   Maybe he could lure them into the alley behind the place.....


----------



## Seph (Nov 28, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> She giggled and smiled more. The guard came back and sees Reggie standing in front of Isabella. In alarm, he pulls out his baton and yells at at the feline. "HEY! GET AWAY FROM HER!" He rushed over and held his arm up to hit him with the baton when Isabella stepped in front of him and hold her arms wide to protect the feline. "STOP! STAND DOWN! He did nothing wrong! "Move aside, Miss. Ferrari!" the guard ordered and Isabella shook her head. "No! I am not going to let you abuse my client!"
> 
> "What the hell is going on here?!"
> 
> ...


Sal slowly walked over to his bed and sat down, looking down at the ground. It was starting to look like he wasn't going to be getting out of here. He didn't even know if he had a release date, there was no court case, and nobody had told him if he'd be ever be released. Sal hadn't been outside of this prison in months, and it was starting to get to him. He had become even more antisocial than before and his anger at his current situation had been growing. He started to hate his fellow prisoners and wanted nothing more than to shut them up, forever, but he had to keep his head down and wait for his opportunity to get out, and he wasn't going to miss that opportunity.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Nov 28, 2019)

"Yes very much", she said pitting down her spork.


----------



## Zenkiki (Nov 28, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Tori chatted with the fox couple and sets their bill on the table. "Please take your time." She smiled sweetly and turned to walk away. When she looked over to Paul, she sees him beckoning to come over and was confused for a bit. As she was heading toward his direction, she noticed the Blackpaw members didn't get their drinks. So, she turned and walked over to them. "Good evening, and thank you for waiting. My name is Tori, your waitress for tonight. Can I start you fellas with a drink?"


Jackson ignored the two bickering at each other at the table until Tori came over. He answers, "I would like black tea." Then after she left he looks back at the two children sitting across from him and says, "ladies, are you two done? We have work to discuss."


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Nov 28, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> She giggled and smiled more. The guard came back and sees Reggie standing in front of Isabella. In alarm, he pulls out his baton and yells at at the feline. "HEY! GET AWAY FROM HER!" He rushed over and held his arm up to hit him with the baton when Isabella stepped in front of him and hold her arms wide to protect the feline. "STOP! STAND DOWN! He did nothing wrong! "Move aside, Miss. Ferrari!" the guard ordered and Isabella shook her head. "No! I am not going to let you abuse my client!"
> 
> "What the hell is going on here?!"
> 
> ...



Peter walks to his cell, and sighs quietly. He notices that Sal, the Bear from earlier, is across from him however. 



Seph said:


> Sal slowly walked over to his bed and sat down, looking down at the ground. It was starting to look like he wasn't going to be getting out of here. He didn't even know if he had a release date, there was no court case, and nobody had told him if he'd be ever be released. Sal hadn't been outside of this prison in months, and it was starting to get to him. He had become even more antisocial than before and his anger at his current situation had been growing. He started to hate his fellow prisoners and wanted nothing more than to shut them up, forever, but he had to keep his head down and wait for his opportunity to get out, and he wasn't going to miss that opportunity.



"Hey!" he whispers to him from across the way, trying to get his attention.


----------



## Seph (Nov 28, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Peter walks to his cell, and sighs quietly. He notices that Sal, the Bear from earlier, is across from him however.
> 
> 
> 
> "Hey!" he whispers to him from across the way, trying to get his attention.


Sal was about to lay down when he heard that rabbit from earlier. He sat back up and looked over. “What?” He asked


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Nov 28, 2019)

Seph said:


> Sal was about to lay down when he heard that rabbit from earlier. He sat back up and looked over. “What?” He asked



"You've been across from me this whole time?" Peter asked.


----------



## Seph (Nov 28, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> "You've been across from me this whole time?" Peter asked.


“Yeah, I guess I have.” Sal responded. “We didn’t know each before today so I wouldn’t have noticed.” He said.


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Nov 28, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Jackson ignored the two bickering at each other at the table until Tori came over. He answers, "I would like black tea." Then after she left he looks back at the two children sitting across from him and says, "ladies, are you two done? We have work to discuss."




Wulf realized he was within earshot of the Blackpaws, so he made a motion at Fia and the others at his table.   He kept his ears open,  listening for any info they might drop. 

@Liseran Thistle 
@HopeTLioness 
@Zenkiki


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Nov 28, 2019)

Wulf Canavar said:


> Wulf looked back to Paul.
> 
> "I'll just have a hot chocolate, thanks"
> 
> ...





Wulf Canavar said:


> Wulf looked back to Paul.
> 
> "I'll just have a hot chocolate, thanks"
> 
> ...


“Yup, two specials to go, hot chocolate, tea, and water. I’s can get that goin’ quick.” He took the menus and quickly returned to the kitchen. Benny was in the office preparing to close up so Paul took over the grill, making two steak-and-hashbrown bowl specials as fast as he could. The sooner he could empty the restaurant and find out where James was, the better.


Zenkiki said:


> Jackson ignored the two bickering at each other at the table until Tori came over. He answers, "I would like black tea." Then after she left he looks back at the two children sitting across from him and says, "ladies, are you two done? We have work to discuss."


Hans looked back to Jackson and wiped his maw, his fiery brown eyes locking with his. “Ja, Herr Jackson. I am always ready to discuss business. My apologies.”


----------



## Zenkiki (Nov 28, 2019)

Wulf Canavar said:


> Wulf realized he was within earshot of the Blackpaws, so he made a motion at Fia and the others at his table.   He kept his ears open,  listening for any info they might drop.
> 
> @Liseran Thistle
> @HopeTLioness
> @Zenkiki





Captain TrashPanda said:


> Hans looked back to Fang and wiped his maw, his fiery brown eyes locking with the black wolf’s. “Ja, Herr Fang. I am always ready to discuss business. My apologies.”


With Jackson's back to Wulf and Fia he couldn't see them eavesdropping on them. "How do you like my town boys? Used to belong to the dumb kit that should have stayed in the kitchen where she belongs, but now she lost 10 million dollars." (150 mill today.) "And now that is all my property. I'm thinking of visiting her house see what else I can find." He laughs, "maybe pick up some panties for the trip home?"


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Nov 28, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> With Fang's back to Wulf and Fia he couldn't see them eavesdropping on them. "How do you like my town boys? Used to belong to the dumb kit that should have stayed in the kitchen where she belongs, but now she lost 10 million dollars." (150 mill today.) "And now that is all my property. I'm thinking of visiting her house see what else I can find." He laughs, "maybe pick up some panties for the trip home?"



_Ah...so they're still lounging around her house like a bunch of roaches, huh? _Umbra thought. At least now they know a place to check when they want to find Blackpaw members.


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Nov 28, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> With Fang's back to Wulf and Fia he couldn't see them eavesdropping on them. "How do you like my town boys? Used to belong to the dumb kit that should have stayed in the kitchen where she belongs, but now she lost 10 million dollars." (150 mill today.) "And now that is all my property. I'm thinking of visiting her house see what else I can find." He laughs, "maybe pick up some panties for the trip home?"




Wulf's hands curled into fists.   White knuckles under the table,  he clenched them.   Hard. 

He went over in his mind all the horrible things he'd do to these three once he captured them.....


----------



## HopeTLioness (Nov 28, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Hans snorted and shook his head. “I call a spade a spade, ya? As they say, ‘truth hurts.’”





Captain TrashPanda said:


> Hans looked up and smiled a sinister, dark smile. “_Guten Abend_, I would like coffee, black.”





Zenkiki said:


> Jackson ignored the two bickering at each other at the table until Tori came over. He answers, "I would like black tea."



Doyle looked up and see the mouse waitress and gave her a devilish smile. " I would also like black tea. Thank you very much." Tori looked at the three furs and was immediately feeling uncomfortable. She nod her head and walked away to fix their drinks.




Wulf Canavar said:


> Wulf looked back to Paul.
> 
> "I'll just have a hot chocolate, thanks"
> 
> ...





Wulf Canavar said:


> Wulf realized he was within earshot of the Blackpaws, so he made a motion at Fia and the others at his table.   He kept his ears open,  listening for any info they might drop.
> 
> @Liseran Thistle
> @HopeTLioness
> @Zenkiki



Fia also kept quiet and listen into their conversation. She has her paws on her the table as she keeps calm and looked at Umbra, while taking a glance at Hans since he's in her peripheral view.




Captain TrashPanda said:


> Hans looked back to Jackson and wiped his maw, his fiery brown eyes locking with his. “Ja, Herr Jackson. I am always ready to discuss business. My apologies.”



Doyle also looked at Jackson and bowed his head. "My apologies, Jackson. Please, go ahead."




Zenkiki said:


> With Jackson's back to Wulf and Fia he couldn't see them eavesdropping on them. "How do you like my town boys? Used to belong to the dumb kit that should have stayed in the kitchen where she belongs, but now she lost 10 million dollars." (150 mill today.) "And now that is all my property. I'm thinking of visiting her house see what else I can find." He laughs, "maybe pick up some panties for the trip home?"





Liseran Thistle said:


> _Ah...so they're still lounging around her house like a bunch of roaches, huh? _Umbra thought. At least now they know a place to check when they want to find Blackpaw members.





Wulf Canavar said:


> Wulf's hands curled into fists. White knuckles under the table, he clenched them. Hard.
> 
> He went over in his mind all the horrible things he'd do to these three once he captured them.....



Fia sneered and seethed in disgust. She wanted to claw their eyes out, but she remained calm. Doyle snickered and waved a finger at Jackson. "Oh, you naughty lion." Meanwhile as Paul get things going with the Whitepaws' orders, Hope ranged up the fox couple and walked them out of the door. She waved them off with a smile and watch them leave. She then closed the door and slowly locked it and flipped the sign over. Tori finished the drinks and walked over to the Blackpaws with the tray of drinks in her paws. She carefully sets the drinks in front of each member, put the tray under her arm, and pulls out her notepad. "Okay, sirs. Are you ready to order or do you need a minute?" 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



Captain TrashPanda said:


> As they ate, Irons was yawning as they had been up from 0200 to 1100. He was nodding off as he ate his powder-covered slop, rubbing his eyes as he was drenched in sweat and dust.
> James was slightly tired but wasn’t affected by it all that much. He had worked long days, although he hoped he wasn’t gonna be woken up early every day in this mine. He ate his food and sighed, rubbing his face with the back of his hand, cleaning the sweat and dust off in the hot sweaty mine.



The tiger was quiet all this time as he worked all day. And now that he's eating, he continues to stay quiet. As for the lion, he worked and complained all day. But now he has food, he's now a bit less chatty.




Captain TrashPanda said:


> Sash stood in line and was silently thinking. She pondered if Chasy would really send her family a message she loved them. She had always seemed aloof in the month she had known her. Sash didn’t know what to say to her since she never wanted to talk, so she decided to remain silent.



Chasy got her food along with Sashenka and found a seat at a table with her. She continued to eat silently for a few minutes. She then finally spoke. "Hey...Sashenka? What's your family like?"




GrimnCoyote said:


> "Yes very much", she said pitting down her spork.



"Alright. I talked to the person about your situation and she's willing to help you. However, there's a price. Do you want to know what it is?"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Nov 28, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> With Fang's back to Wulf and Fia he couldn't see them eavesdropping on them. "How do you like my town boys? Used to belong to the dumb kit that should have stayed in the kitchen where she belongs, but now she lost 10 million dollars." (150 mill today.) "And now that is all my property. I'm thinking of visiting her house to see what else I can find." He laughs, "maybe pick up some panties for the trip home?"


Hans smirked and shook his head. “Ja, Herr Jackson, you put that <pussycat> where she belong. I say we just raid the house like you raided her silly speakeasy. Take her precious things and use them for our benefit."


HopeTLioness said:


> Fia sneered and seethed in disgust. She wanted to claw their eyes out, but she remained calm. Doyle snickered and waved a finger at Jackson. "Oh, you naughty lion." Meanwhile as Paul get things going with the Whitepaws' orders, Hope ranged up the fox couple and walked them out of the door. She waved them off with a smile and watch them leave. She then closed the door and slowly locked it and flipped the sign over. Tori finished the drinks and walked over to the Blackpaws with the tray of drinks in her paws. She carefully sets the drinks in front of each member, put the tray under her arm, and pulls out her notepad. "Okay, sirs. Are you ready to order or do you need a minute?"


Hans looked up from his menu and smiled, a little less dark this time. "_Ja_, I would like grilled chicken sandwhich, 'all the way,' and fries."


HopeTLioness said:


> Chasy got her food along with Sashenka and found a seat at a table with her. She continued to eat silently for a few minutes. She then finally spoke. "Hey...Sashenka? What's your family like?"


As Sash sat down, she was surprised by the porcupines question. She blessed her food before starting to eat and thinking about her surviving family.
“Well, my father and my brothers are all white wolves. Strong, caring, handsome. The two surviving brothers, Dimitri and Yuri, both work in factory, making what you call ‘floss.’ My papa works as a supervisor in factory, as he has worked hard over years. They are good wolves, and they speak little English. Some, but not as much as me. My other siblings and my mother are gone, killed by plague and war.”


HopeTLioness said:


> The tiger was quiet all this time as he worked all day. And now that he's eating, he continues to stay quiet. As for the lion, he worked and complained all day. But now he has food, he's now a bit less chatty.


James has taken a disliking to the bitchy lion as they mined all day, but the Tiger seemed decent. He finished up his slop and looked over to him.
“I never did get your name man... I’m James if ya didn’t know.”


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Nov 29, 2019)

"No, what is the price?", she asked nervously. "I'm not gonna have to give her an organ or do a sexual favour am I?".


----------



## Zenkiki (Nov 29, 2019)

He asks for a burger and fries and then laid back waiting. Though his forearms touched Zach and Umbra's ears. He looked back and saw the familiar Wulf, and grinned. He stood up and then walked over to the table behind him and bowed with a creeping smile. "My you have a pretty girl sitting next to you Wulf. How much did the white princess pay you for her?"


----------



## pandepix (Nov 29, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> She giggled and smiled more. The guard came back and sees Reggie standing in front of Isabella. In alarm, he pulls out his baton and yells at at the feline. "HEY! GET AWAY FROM HER!" He rushed over and held his arm up to hit him with the baton when Isabella stepped in front of him and hold her arms wide to protect the feline. "STOP! STAND DOWN! He did nothing wrong! "Move aside, Miss. Ferrari!" the guard ordered and Isabella shook her head. "No! I am not going to let you abuse my client!"
> 
> "What the hell is going on here?!"
> 
> ...



Reggie waited in line, looking around for James. He hadn't seen him in a hot minute, but noticed James's roommate Tyler standing in front of him. Reggie taps on Tyler's shoulder to get his attention.


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Dec 1, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> He asks for a burger and fries and then laid back waiting. Though his forearms touched Zach and Umbra's ears. He looked back and saw the familiar Wulf, and grinned. He stood up and then walked over to the table behind him and bowed with a creeping smile. "My you have a pretty girl sitting next to you Wulf. How much did the white princess pay you for her?"



Wulf looked up from the table into Jackson's eyes.    He studied him for a long moment. 

"Who on God's green earth are you?"  He said.


----------



## Zenkiki (Dec 1, 2019)

Wulf Canavar said:


> Wulf looked up from the table into Jackson's eyes.    He studied him for a long moment.
> 
> "Who on God's green earth are you?"  He said.


He smirks at him and then squints his eyes. "The new owner of the city, so best you don't make an enemy of me. Now how about you hand your girl over or you will face some trouble."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 1, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Hans looked up from his menu and smiled, a little less dark this time. "_Ja_, I would like grilled chicken sandwhich, 'all the way,' and fries."



Tori jot down his order and then looks to Doyle. "And for you, sir?"

"I'll have the grilled cheese sandwich and fries, and a small cup of tomato soup on the side." Doyle ordered with a pleasant smile. She nod her head and jolts down his order as well. She finally turned to the lion and asked, "And for you, sir?"



Zenkiki said:


> He asks for a burger and fries and then laid back waiting.



Tori nod as she jots down his order and looked at the three furs. "Okay, I will put your orders in for you right away." She moved along to put the order in. As she walked away, Doyle watched her as he sipped his drink and smirked to himself.




Zenkiki said:


> He looked back and saw the familiar Wulf, and grinned. He stood up and then walked over to the table behind him and bowed with a creeping smile. "My you have a pretty girl sitting next to you Wulf. How much did the white princess pay you for her?"



Fia looked to see Jackson spot them, got up, and walked over to their table. When he mentioned about her being his escort, she folded her ears back and glared at him. Doyle looked over and watched what's going on. He gave a quick glance over at Hans before staring down at the Whitepaws and sips his tea slowly.




Wulf Canavar said:


> Wulf looked up from the table into Jackson's eyes.    He studied him for a long moment.
> 
> "Who on God's green earth are you?"  He said.





Zenkiki said:


> He smirks at him and then squints his eyes. "The new owner of the city, so best you don't make an enemy of me. Now how about you hand your girl over or you will face some trouble."



Fia gave a loud hissed and bared her fangs at Jackson. "I am no one's property, you fucking bastard! And if you come anywhere near me I will claw your eyes out."

Tori had placed the order in and looked over to see Jackson talking to Wulf and Fia at the other table. She folded her ears back scared and inched over to her lioness friend, who had been stationed at the bar after locking up and is seen putting condiments away. Tori leans into Hope and whispers to her. "Hope, who are those people? I'm really scared right now." Hope continued what she was doing and doesn't say a word. She then looks over the Whitepaw's orders and pours up the tea, water, and hot coco, placed them in the tray, and walked over. Tori's eyes widen a bit in concern as she watched her friend and co-worker go into the fray. Hope walked over and stood behind Jackson and cleared her throat. "Excuse me, sir."


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Dec 1, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Fia gave a loud hissed and bared her fangs at Jackson. "I am no one's property, you fucking bastard! And if you come anywhere near me I will claw your eyes out."
> 
> Tori had placed the order in and looked over to see Jackson talking to Wulf and Fia at the other table. She folded her ears back scared and inched over to her lioness friend, who had been stationed at the bar after locking up and is seen putting condiments away. Tori leans into Hope and whispers to her. "Hope, who are those people? I'm really scared right now." Hope continued what she was doing and doesn't say a word. She then looks over the Whitepaw's orders and pours up the tea, water, and hot coco, placed them in the tray, and walked over. Tori's eyes widen a bit in concern as she watched her friend and co-worker go into the fray. Hope walked over and stood behind Jackson and cleared her throat. "Excuse me, sir."




Wulf could feel his two pistols, cold against his fur.   He wanted nothing more than to drill this lion in the chest.    But the situation didn't favor them yet.   And the Blackpaws had the info about where the other Whitepaws were being held.   A resource not to be wasted.    So he held his temper. 

He laid his hand across Fia's arms,  trying to meet her gaze.   Giving a small shake of his head.   "Don't let him get to you"  he mouthed.

He looked back up at Jackson. His voice was cold. 

"Oh you do own Chicago?  I wonder what the mayor,  the city council,  and the chief of police would say if they heard you say that?  I don't think they'd appreciate being demoted like that.   

Maybe we should call them.    Maybe take an ad out in the paper or something.   It would say,  "Blackpaws take over Chicago!"  Since you don't seem to mind going public.   "    his voice dripped with scorn.   "That's not how a successful operation runs.   You'll have the city down on you within the month with THAT attitude. "

Wulf shook his head,  doing his best impression of a father scolding a child. 

Then Hope came up and asked her question.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 1, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Fia looked to see Jackson spot them, got up, and walked over to their table. When he mentioned about her being his escort, she folded her ears back and glared at him. Doyle looked over and watched what's going on. He gave a quick glance over at Hans before staring down at the Whitepaws and sips his tea slowly.


Hans sipped his coffee as he watched the scenario begin to unfold. He saw Wulf and his ears went back, a sickening, sadistic smile slowly crossing his face. He decided not to get up however, as this would make the situation a bit more tense then he'd like. Honestly, he'd rather eat his sandwich and then murder these imbeciles, not the other way around.


HopeTLioness said:


> Tori had placed the order in and looked over to see Jackson talking to Wulf and Fia at the other table. She folded her ears back scared and inched over to her lioness friend, who had been stationed at the bar after locking up and is seen putting condiments away. Tori leans into Hope and whispers to her. "Hope, who are those people? I'm really scared right now." Hope continued what she was doing and doesn't say a word. She then looks over the Whitepaw's orders and pours up the tea, water, and hot coco, placed them in the tray, and walked over. Tori's eyes widen a bit in concern as she watched her friend and co-worker go into the fray. Hope walked over and stood behind Jackson and cleared her throat. "Excuse me, sir."


Paul was grilling steak when Tori came back and was talking to Hope. He finished up the orders of food for the Whitepaws when he came up next to Hope and Tori. "Tori... I reckon dat lion and da rat and da canine are up to no good..." He looked to Hope and gulped and was about to talk to Tori again when she walked away and went up to Jackson. His eyes went wide and he quickly finished the food, putting it into to-go boxes and putting the drinks in portable cups. He walked by Tori on his way to the table, and he stopped beside her. He nudged her and whispered softly, "Tori, go outside, the back way. These guys ain't up to anythang good. I's can explain later, but you's need to trust me now and get outside. This could get messy." He came up to the Whitepaws and forced a cheerful smile. "Welp, here's y'alls food." He then saw Jackson and attempted to diffuse the situation. "'Scuse me mister, there seem to be a problem here? I reckon there ain't need to be no trouble tuhnight... not this close to closin' time anyways..."


----------



## Zenkiki (Dec 1, 2019)

Wulf Canavar said:


> Wulf could feel his two pistols, cold against his fur.   He wanted nothing more than to drill this lion in the chest.    But the situation didn't favor them yet.   And the Blackpaws had the info about where the other Whitepaws were being held.   A resource not to be wasted.    So he held his temper.
> 
> He laid his hand across Fia's arms,  trying to meet her gaze.   Giving a small shake of his head.   "Don't let him get to you"  he mouthed.
> 
> ...


Jackson glares at Wulf. "You know that everyone pays me to protect them. Having possible threats to their lively hood isnt very smart. Maybe I should teach you a thing or two about respect, since you dont seem to have any ya bi-"
Jackson turns hearing the clicking of high heels behind him and then stood off to the side now at his table letting Hope drop off the drinks and then says to her, "hmm.. how bout that? Pretty lioness needs a big strong lion to protect her."


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Dec 1, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Jackson glares at Wulf. "You know that everyone pays me to protect them. Having possible threats to their lively hood isnt very smart. Maybe I should teach you a thing or two about respect, since you dont seem to have any ya bi-"
> Jackson turns hearing the clicking of high heels behind him and then stood off to the side now at his table letting Hope drop off the drinks and then says to her, "hmm.. how bout that? Pretty lioness needs a big strong lion to protect her."



Zach sighed, and rolled his eyes. "Respectable Beasts who say they own cities normally don't cause scenes in Diners." Zach muttered. "Maybe if you were quieter, I'd take you more seriously."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 1, 2019)

Wulf Canavar said:


> He laid his hand across Fia's arms, trying to meet her gaze. Giving a small shake of his head. "Don't let him get to you" he mouthed.



Fia looked back at Wulf and calmed down. But she kept the glare on Jackson.




Captain TrashPanda said:


> Paul was grilling steak when Tori came back and was talking to Hope. He finished up the orders of food for the Whitepaws when he came up next to Hope and Tori. "Tori... I reckon dat lion and da rat and da canine are up to no good..."



Tori looked up at Paul with concern in her eyes and whispers, "Paul...I'm scared."




Captain TrashPanda said:


> He looked to Hope and gulped and was about to talk to Tori again when she walked away and went up to Jackson. His eyes went wide and he quickly finished the food, putting it into to-go boxes and putting the drinks in portable cups. He walked by Tori on his way to the table, and he stopped beside her. He nudged her and whispered softly, "Tori, go outside, the back way. These guys ain't up to anythang good. I's can explain later, but you's need to trust me now and get outside. This could get messy."



Tori nod her head and whispers, "Okay. I'm going to let Benny know what's going on and get Noah out of here with me. Please be careful, and protect Hope." She hurries to the back and goes straight into the office. Benjamin is seen at his desk doing paperwork when Tori walked in. She hurried over and cleared her throat. "Benny! Benny!" He looked up at her and sees the worry in her eyes. He immediately took off his reading glasses and gave her a stern look. "Tori, what's wrong?" 

While Tori explains to her boss on what's going on, Hope was standing behind Jackson as she waits when Paul walked over.



Captain TrashPanda said:


> He came up to the Whitepaws and forced a cheerful smile. "Welp, here's y'alls food." He then saw Jackson and attempted to diffuse the situation. "'Scuse me mister, there seem to be a problem here? I reckon there ain't need to be no trouble tuhnight... not this close to closin' time anyways..."





Zenkiki said:


> Jackson turns hearing the clicking of high heels behind him and then stood off to the side now at his table letting Hope drop off the drinks and then says to her, "hmm.. how bout that? Pretty lioness needs a big strong lion to protect her."





Liseran Thistle said:


> Zach sighed, and rolled his eyes. "Respectable Beasts who say they own cities normally don't cause scenes in Diners." Zach muttered. "Maybe if you were quieter, I'd take you more seriously."




Hope gently sets the drinks in front of each Whitepaw member calmly as Jackson spoke to her. Once she finished, she stood straight up, looked at Jackson, and smiled. "You are too kind, sir. I believe your order will be up soon. Please have a seat and I will be with you shortly." She turns and looked at Paul, stared into his eyes a bit before walking back over to the bar. Fia had watched Hope and continued to stare at her for a bit as she watch the lioness goes back to work.


----------



## Zenkiki (Dec 1, 2019)

Jackson rolls his eyes, and then sat down letting them win. He sat back down in the booth and sips on his drink while the food came out.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 1, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> As Sash sat down, she was surprised by the porcupines question. She blessed her food before starting to eat and thinking about her surviving family.
> “Well, my father and my brothers are all white wolves. Strong, caring, handsome. The two surviving brothers, Dimitri and Yuri, both work in factory, making what you call ‘floss.’ My papa works as a supervisor in factory, as he has worked hard over years. They are good wolves, and they speak little English. Some, but not as much as me. My other siblings and my mother are gone, killed by plague and war.”



"I see." Chasy replied and sipped her drink and continued to eat. She then said, "They sound nice."




Captain TrashPanda said:


> James has taken a disliking to the bitchy lion as they mined all day, but the Tiger seemed decent. He finished up his slop and looked over to him.
> “I never did get your name man... I’m James if ya didn’t know.”



The tiger glanced over a James and looked away. The lion grins at James and said, "Heh, it's no use talking to him. He don't talk to anybody. So I named him 'Mute'. Isn't that right, Mute?" The tiger just ate his meal quietly, in which the lion chuckled. "See what I mean? He don't say shit." 




GrimnCoyote said:


> "No, what is the price?", she asked nervously. "I'm not gonna have to give her an organ or do a sexual favour am I?".



"Maybe. Maybe not. You will have to find out yourself. Just let me know what you are done eating and we can go meet her."




pandepix said:


> Reggie waited in line, looking around for James. He hadn't seen him in a hot minute, but noticed James's roommate Tyler standing in front of him. Reggie taps on Tyler's shoulder to get his attention.



Tyler was standing in line when Reggie tapped him on the shoulder. He looked back to see the purple cat that always hung out with James. "Yeah?"


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

In Cell B, two guards is seen escorting a gecko down the hall and taking him to B-3. As they walked down the hall and past by the cells, Maxwell from B-5 sees him and waves from his cell. "Hey, Terry! Long time no see! How was Solitary? You were in there for like, a month in a half. They finally let you back, huh?"

(@JackJackal )


----------



## JackJackal (Dec 1, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> In Cell B, two guards is seen escorting a gecko down the hall and taking him to B-3. As they walked down the hall and past by the cells, Maxwell from B-5 sees him and waves from his cell. "Hey, Terry! Long time no see! How was Solitary? You were in there for like, a month in a half. They finally let you back, huh?"


"Fuck off Maxwell!" He snapped in annoyance. The english reptile had been in one of his 'moods' again and was not interested in talking to anyone. He never had anything against Maxwell. Hell the guy was actually tolerable when he wasn't batshit crazy. But still that didn't spare him from being yelled at


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Dec 1, 2019)

"Oh ok", she pushed picked up her tray, "I'm actually full enough so I'm ready to go when you are".


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 1, 2019)

JackJackal said:


> "Fuck off Maxwell!" He snapped in annoyance. The english reptile had been in one of his 'moods' again and was not interested in talking to anyone. He never had anything against Maxwell. Hell the guy was actually tolerable when he wasn't batshit crazy. But still that didn't spare him from being yelled at



"Ooooooooooooooo~! You're in a grumpy mood today." The beaver teased and giggled. The guards opened Terry's cell that was next to Max's threw him in, slams the door, and walks away. Max stepped closer to the other side and held a small mirror out so he could see the grumpy gecko. "So, I have a new cellmate. He came a month ago. He seems nice and I like him."




GrimnCoyote said:


> "Oh ok", she pushed picked up her tray, "I'm actually full enough so I'm ready to go when you are".



Rada nod her head as she gets up and lead Akako away to a large table in the back. They soon come up with a gang of female animals as they watch Rada and Akako walking up. Rada came up to a lioness and gave her a secret handshake before the lioness let them through. Sitting at the table is a large, orangutan eating her meal. Rada a few feet away from the table and bowed her head to her. "Mama Shank." 

Mama Shank looked up and sees Rada. "Ah, Rada. Welcome. What have you bring me?"

"I bring you banana pudding from my lunch so this girl can request an audience with you." Rada explained as she held up a small bowl of pudding. The orangutan nod and beckons her to come, in which the gazelle stepped forward, set the food on the table, and step back. Mama Shank looked at Akako and wave her hand. "Speak, girl. What do you want from me?"


----------



## JackJackal (Dec 1, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> "Ooooooooooooooo~! You're in a grumpy mood today." The beaver teased and giggled. The guards opened Terry's cell that was next to Max's threw him in, slams the door, and walks away. Max stepped closer to the other side and held a small mirror out so he could see the grumpy gecko. "So, I have a new cellmate. He came a month ago. He seems nice and I like him."


"You act like I actually give a shit" he grumbled and sat in his bed "do me a favor and shut the fuck up. I need to think"


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Dec 1, 2019)

Akako tried to remain as humble as possible, "thank you for taking the time out of your schedule to speak to me Mother Shank". The kitsune had seen the group of creature congregating dayly but had never interacted with the outermost animals let alone the ring leader. "I will be as up front as possible as to not waste your time". "For the past month my cellmate has been harassing and humiliating with no prior incentive to do so". "So as of today I retaliated and got her sent to solitare though now she wants me dead". "I wish to kill her before she gets the chance to kill me and I am willing to do anything to get said task accomplished".


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 1, 2019)

JackJackal said:


> "You act like I actually give a shit" he grumbled and sat in his bed "do me a favor and shut the fuck up. I need to think"



"Okay, okay. Don't be so mean. I thought that you wanted to meet Jack, that's all. But I'll leave you alone." He put his mirror away and goes back to his desk a reads a book.




GrimnCoyote said:


> Akako tried to remain as humble as possible, "thank you for taking the time out of your schedule to speak to me Mother Shank". The kitsune had seen the group of creature congregating dayly but had never interacted with the outermost animals let alone the ring leader. "I will be as up front as possible as to not waste your time". "For the past month my cellmate has been harassing and humiliating with no prior incentive to do so". "So as of today I retaliated and got her sent to solitare though now she wants me dead". "I wish to kill her before she gets the chance to kill me and I am willing to do anything to get said task accomplished".



Mama Shank listened as she ate a meal. Once Akako was finished, she takes a gulp of her drink, makes a loud belch, and then looked back at the kitsune. "So, you wanna kill your cellmate after you ratted on her, huh? Why should I care? What do you have to offer me?"


----------



## JackJackal (Dec 1, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> "Okay, okay. Don't be so mean. I thought that you wanted to meet Jack, that's all. But I'll leave you alone." He put his mirror away and goes back to his desk a reads a book.


Terry's eyes shrank to pinpricks when he heard that name "Maxwell....say that name again...I want to make sure I didnt hear you wrong"


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Dec 1, 2019)

"Well I..."she thought for a moment, _what are you going to offer Akako? to show her a magic trick_. "What is it you need? perhaps I could help".


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Dec 1, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Jackson rolls his eyes, and then sat down letting them win. He sat back down in the booth and sips on his drink while the food came out.




The tension in the room eased just slightly.   But only just.   The ruff on Wulf's neck was still standing up.   It slowly laid back down.    Trying to project an air of confidence,  he picked up his hot chocolate,  sipping a bit,  then putting it back down on the table.   He did it mechanically. 

His mind was racing.   They had the info he and the other Whitepaws needed.   There had to be a way to get them to spill their guts. 

Looking around the diner,  he sipped his drink again.   His eyes hit on a stack of games and sets of cards.   Taking his drink,  he got up and walked over.   Picking up a deck of cards,  he came back.   Walking up to the Blackpaws' table. 

Setting down the drink,  he shuffled the deck of cards. 

"Y'all play poker?"


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 1, 2019)

JackJackal said:


> Terry's eyes shrank to pinpricks when he heard that name "Maxwell....say that name again...I want to make sure I didnt hear you wrong"



Max was reading his book when Terry spoke. He then yelled back, "I'm sorry, but didn't you say to shut the fuck up and leave you along so you can think? So which is it? Do you wanna talk or do you wanna think?" He was smiling to himself, liking that he's being annoying.




GrimnCoyote said:


> "Well I..."she thought for a moment, _what are you going to offer Akako? to show her a magic trick_. "What is it you need? perhaps I could help".



Mama Shank thought for a moment before answering, "What I need, huh? I have so many wants and needs,  little kit, however, what I truly want is...companionship from a fine ape. The problem is, that handsome bastard is in the other cafeteria watching the male inmates. But I have a plan. If you can go into the office and change his schedule so that he can come here instead, I'll help you out. Whatddaya say?"

Akako...

[Accepts Offer] [Request More Info] [Declines]


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Dec 1, 2019)

[Request more info]

"I will graciously accept your term Mother Shank", she says, "but any information on how to get to this male counterpart of yours would greatly help me do this objective".


----------



## JackJackal (Dec 1, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Max was reading his book when Terry spoke. He then yelled back, "I'm sorry, but didn't you say to shut the fuck up and leave you along so you can think? So which is it? Do you wanna talk or do you wanna think?" He was smiling to himself, liking that he's being annoying.


"Maxwell if you dont tell me the fucking name I will rip your nose off and shove it up your arse!  Terry yelled grabbing his cell bars and breathing heavily


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 1, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> [Request more info]
> 
> "I will graciously accept your term Mother Shank", she says, "but any information on how to get to this male counterpart of yours would greatly help me do this objective".



"One of my girls will fill you in on what to do. You have to do it sometime today in order for it to work, otherwise, I ain't helping ya. Now, go. I want to eat in peace." Rada bows her head and walks over to the lioness. The lioness looked at Akako and says, "Meet me in the women's shower room in two hours and we will go from there."




JackJackal said:


> "Maxwell if you dont tell me the fucking name I will rip your nose off and shove it up your arse!  Terry yelled grabbing his cell bars and breathing heavily



Maxwell just burst out laughing at the gecko and laughed a good whole five minutes before calming down. "Ooooh, ya kill me. Ya really do. Fine, fine. If you must know, my new cellmate is Jack. Why, do you know someone named Jack?"


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Dec 1, 2019)

"Yes ma'am", Akako exited the crowd and waited.


----------



## JackJackal (Dec 1, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Maxwell just burst out laughing at the gecko and laughed a good whole five minutes before calming down. "Ooooh, ya kill me. Ya really do. Fine, fine. If you must know, my new cellmate is Jack. Why, do you know someone named Jack?"


"I did once...now that I know he's here...thing are starting to look up" he said menacingly then went silent again. Finally after all these years he would get his revenge on the bastard that left him for dead


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 1, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Fia looked back at Wulf and calmed down. But she kept the glare on Jackson.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Zenkiki said:


> Jackson rolls his eyes, and then sat down letting them win. He sat back down in the booth and sips on his drink while the food came out.


Paul watched the lion sit back down and he sighed, shaking his head as he knew there was tension between these two groups. Since he had given them their food he took the ticket out and strategically put it in front of Fia. "Y'all pay up at the register when y'alls ready to leave, since you's a wantin' it to-go." 
He turned an about-face and headed back to the kitchen, seeing Tori was out of harm's way, and began to clean up, Noah cooking the Blackpaws order as he began to wash the dishes in the sink. As he did so, he looked to Noah and spoke quietly. 
"Noah... what you reckon bout deez fellers?" He asked to just hear his opinion, Paul recognizing they were Blackpaw by Hans. James had talked about his horrors in the forest with him ruthlessly torturing him and his compatriots until rescue came.


Wulf Canavar said:


> The tension in the room eased just slightly.   But only just.   The ruff on Wulf's neck was still standing up.   It slowly laid back down.    Trying to project an air of confidence,  he picked up his hot chocolate,  sipping a bit,  then putting it back down on the table.   He did it mechanically.
> 
> His mind was racing.   They had the info he and the other Whitepaws needed.   There had to be a way to get them to spill their guts.
> 
> ...


Hans was sipping his coffee waiting for his food when Wulf came over. His ears went flat and he crossed his arms, his left paw tucked under his jacket and barely touching his shoulder holster.
"_Nien._" He looked ahead as he smirked and played Wulf off. "I know your games, Canavar, I was the master of playing them for a time. Go back to your disgusting 'family' that has lost everything and play your silly game with them."
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


HopeTLioness said:


> "I see." Chasy replied and sipped her drink and continued to eat. She then said, "They sound nice."


Sash nodded and gave a small sad smile. "_Da..._ they are very nice. If... if you do go see them, they will take care of you..." She looked to her and coughed. "N-not to be too weird, I do not know if you are going to mail them or actually go to them..." She looked back down at her tray and continued to eat.


HopeTLioness said:


> The tiger glanced over a James and looked away. The lion grins at James and said, "Heh, it's no use talking to him. He don't talk to anybody. So I named him 'Mute'. Isn't that right, Mute?" The tiger just ate his meal quietly, in which the lion chuckled. "See what I mean? He don't say shit."


"You need a good lick to be polite man. We might be workin' our tails off but you could at least be decent. Bitchin' all day, whinin' all night." He shook his head and looked back to the silent tiger. "...Unless he's actually mute. Cmon man, I know you can hear me. If you are really mute, can you at least draw your name in the dirt?"
He looked around for a stick and found a shard of a pick-axe handle. He placed it in front of him and looked to the tiger with a pleading look.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Dec 1, 2019)

"Well they do look like a batch of undesirables", Noah said stirring a pot, "defiantly not the types of people I'd want to be friends with". His ear lowered, "why are you asking? They didn't hurt Tori or Hope did they?".


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 1, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "Well they do look like a batch of undesirables", Noah said stirring a pot, "defiantly not the types of people I'd want to be friends with". His ear lowered, "why are you asking? They didn't hurt Tori or Hope did they?".


“Not yet... lets hope not at all.” He kept washing dishes as he watched the two groups.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Dec 1, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Paul watched the lion sit back down and he sighed, shaking his head as he knew there was tension between these two groups. Since he had given them their food he took the ticket out and strategically put it in front of Fia. "Y'all pay up at the register when y'alls ready to leave, since you's a wantin' it to-go."
> He turned an about-face and headed back to the kitchen, seeing Tori was out of harm's way, and began to clean up, Noah cooking the Blackpaws order as he began to wash the dishes in the sink. As he did so, he looked to Noah and spoke quietly.
> "Noah... what you reckon bout deez fellers?" He asked to just hear his opinion, Paul recognizing they were Blackpaw by Hans. James had talked about his horrors in the forest with him ruthlessly torturing him and his compatriots until rescue came.
> 
> ...



Umbra turned his head back at them. "Now, now. Games are fun, aren't they? Poker is simple, and it should be easy for two Beasts who own cities." He smiled. 

"I agree with the mutt. Games are easy, so what gives?" Zach looked at both of them. "Are you afraid of a deck of cards?"


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 1, 2019)

Wulf Canavar said:


> The tension in the room eased just slightly. But only just. The ruff on Wulf's neck was still standing up. It slowly laid back down. Trying to project an air of confidence, he picked up his hot chocolate, sipping a bit, then putting it back down on the table. He did it mechanically.
> 
> His mind was racing. They had the info he and the other Whitepaws needed. There had to be a way to get them to spill their guts.
> 
> Looking around the diner, he sipped his drink again. His eyes hit on a stack of games and sets of cards. Taking his drink, he got up and walked over.



Fia also relaxed a bit but kept watch on the Blackpaws until Wulf got up and got some games.



Captain TrashPanda said:


> Paul watched the lion sit back down and he sighed, shaking his head as he knew there was tension between these two groups. Since he had given them their food he took the ticket out and strategically put it in front of Fia. "Y'all pay up at the register when y'alls ready to leave, since you's a wantin' it to-go."



Fia looked up at Paul and bowed her head slightly to him. "_Grazie_." She then looked over at Zach and Umbra. "I will pay for your orders for you, so do not worry." She then whispers to them. "We need to get out of here soon before anyone gets hurt."



Wulf Canavar said:


> Picking up a deck of cards, he came back. Walking up to the Blackpaws' table.
> 
> Setting down the drink, he shuffled the deck of cards.
> 
> "Y'all play poker?"



Fia looked up at Wulf in confusion and whispered, "What are you doing?!"

Doyle also looked up at Wulf as he sips his tea casually. He gently sets his cup down after Hans spoke. "And besides, we haven't received our orders yet. Which reminds me, I wonder where did that beautiful mouse ran off to. I hope she would come back out here soon, otherwise, I'll go in the back and look for her myself." He replied with a devilish smirk on his face. 

Back in the office, Benny had pulled out two semi-automatic pistols, a pump action shotgun, some magazines, and two army knives. He gave Tori one of the army knife and looked at her dead in the eyes. "Stay here. If one of those bastards come in here, stab them." He then made his way into the kitchen to see Paul and Noah cooking. He had the pistols hidden in his apron and the shotgun lowered so no one can see through the small window. He slowly walks over to and whispered to him as he hands him a pistol. "Anyone of them try anything, shoot them." He also gave him some mags and walks over to Noah. He taps him by the shoulder and hands him the second knife. "This is to protect yourself just in case." He then goes over to the prepping table, hid the shotgun from view on the side (where it is still reachable), and goes back to work. 




Liseran Thistle said:


> Umbra turned his head back at them. "Now, now. Games are fun, aren't they? Poker is simple, and it should be easy for two Beasts who own cities." He smiled.
> 
> "I agree with the mutt. Games are easy, so what gives?" Zach looked at both of them. "Are you afraid of a deck of cards?"



Doyle shot his hazel-green eyes at Zach and stared him down. "Very bold for a small fox like you. Tell me, are you willing to die by going up against three dangerous foes? "


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Dec 1, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Fia also relaxed a bit but kept watch on the Blackpaws until Wulf got up and got some games.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zach snorted. "Don't think you can go around scaring people with petty threats, when you won't even play a game of poker with us." He said.

Umbra chuckled. "I think you may be right...maybe Aces and Kings spook them. Now I feel like playing a game with the rest of you."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 1, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Zach snorted. "Don't think you can go around scaring people with petty threats, when you won't even play a game of poker with us." He said.
> 
> Umbra chuckled. "I think you may be right...maybe Aces and Kings spook them. Now I feel like playing a game with the rest of you."


Hans scoffed and smiled a smile that would slightly spook Umbra. “Oh, I think I know a game that you would love to play, Herr Umbra. They called you ‘the toxic trapper’ back home in the fatherland, I know who you are. Now, lets play a game.”
Hans pulled his revolver out slowly and held it in the air, not caring if the others drew their weapons. He slowly placed it in the table and pushed the canister out, taking five rounds out and standing them on the table in a pentagram. He took the sixth round and showed it to everyone, placing it back into the canister and setting the gun down on the table. 
“Now, you silly mafia men, why not a classic game of Russian Roulette. Of course, you could always turn it around and shoot one of us, but I do not think you will. You hooligans are too desperate for us to die, you want information. So, why not have ourselves a good ‘game’ starting with you, Fox.”
He pushed the revolver to Zach and smiled, leaning back and putting his paws in his lap, slowly inching his paw to a knife.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 1, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Hans scoffed and smiled a smile that would slightly spook Umbra. “Oh, I think I know a game that you would love to play, Herr Umbra. They called you ‘the toxic trapper’ back home in the fatherland, I know who you are. Now, lets play a game.”
> Hans pulled his revolver out slowly and held it in the air, not caring if the others drew their weapons. He slowly placed it in the table and pushed the canister out, taking five rounds out and standing them on the table in a pentagram. He took the sixth round and showed it to everyone, placing it back into the canister and setting the gun down on the table.
> “Now, you silly mafia men, why not a classic game of Russian Roulette. Of course, you could always turn it around and shoot one of us, but I do not think you will. You hooligans are too desperate for us to die, you want information. So, why not have ourselves a good ‘game’ starting with you, Fox.”
> He pushed the revolver to Zach and smiled, leaning back and putting his paws in his lap, slowly inching his paw to a knife.



"I'll just watch, if you don't mind." He sips his tea as he smirked. Fia looked at the men in disbelief. "_Dio Mio._"

Hope is also watching while feeling uncomfortable about the game. She then looks back into the kitchen from the small window as she waits for them to ring up the Blackpaws' orders.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Dec 1, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Hans scoffed and smiled a smile that would slightly spook Umbra. “Oh, I think I know a game that you would love to play, Herr Umbra. They called you ‘the toxic trapper’ back home in the fatherland, I know who you are. Now, lets play a game.”
> Hans pulled his revolver out slowly and held it in the air, not caring if the others drew their weapons. He slowly placed it in the table and pushed the canister out, taking five rounds out and standing them on the table in a pentagram. He took the sixth round and showed it to everyone, placing it back into the canister and setting the gun down on the table.
> “Now, you silly mafia men, why not a classic game of Russian Roulette. Of course, you could always turn it around and shoot one of us, but I do not think you will. You hooligans are too desperate for us to die, you want information. So, why not have ourselves a good ‘game’ starting with you, Fox.”
> He pushed the revolver to Zach and smiled, leaning back and putting his paws in his lap, slowly inching his paw to a knife.



Zach took the gun from the table. "Okay then. I'll play this game of yours. But I still think you're a coward for not playing Poker." He put the gun to his head quickly and pulled the trigger. Nothing happened, and he set it back down, staring at Doyle and Hans the entire time.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 1, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Back in the office, Benny had pulled out two semi-automatic pistols, a pump action shotgun, some magazines, and two army knives. He gave Tori one of the army knife and looked at her dead in the eyes. "Stay here. If one of those bastards come in here, stab them." He then made his way into the kitchen to see Paul and Noah cooking. He had the pistols hidden in his apron and the shotgun lowered so no one can see through the small window. He slowly walks over to and whispered to him as he hands him a pistol. "Anyone of them try anything, shoot them." He also gave him some mags and walks over to Noah. He taps him by the shoulder and hands him the second knife. "This is to protect yourself just in case." He then goes over to the prepping table, hid the shotgun from view on the side (where it is still reachable), and goes back to work.


Paul had finished the dishes when Benny came in and handed him the pistol. He nodded and tucked it in his overalls pocket, seeing him set the shotgun in the back of the kitchen and watching the groups still. He stifled a gasp when they began playing Russian Roulette, watching as Zach pulled the trigger and survived. 


HopeTLioness said:


> "I'll just watch, if you don't mind." He sips his tea as he smirked. Fia looked at the men in disbelief. "_Dio Mio._"
> 
> Hope is also watching while feeling uncomfortable about the game. She then looks back into the kitchen from the small window as she waits for them to ring up the Blackpaws' orders.





Liseran Thistle said:


> Zach took the gun from the table. "Okay then. I'll play this game of yours. But I still think you're a coward for not playing Poker." He put the gun to his head quickly and pulled the trigger. Nothing happened, and he set it back down, staring at Doyle and Hans the entire time.


Hans gave her a sinister smile and shrugged. “And you call us cowards.” He smirked as Zach put the gun down before taking it back, spinning the canister and pushing it to Umbra. “Now, Toxic Trapper, lets see if your luck running from your past helps you here.”


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Dec 1, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Paul had finished the dishes when Benny came in and handed him the pistol. He nodded and tucked it in his overalls pocket, seeing him set the shotgun in the back of the kitchen and watching the groups still. He stifled a gasp when they began playing Russian Roulette, watching as Zach pulled the trigger and survived.
> 
> 
> Hans gave her a sinister smile and shrugged. “And you call us cowards.” He smirked as Zach put the gun down before taking it back, spinning the canister and pushing it to Umbra. “Now, Toxic Trapper, lets see if your luck running from your past helps you here.”



"I'll gladly play. Though poker sounded more interesting." He picked the gun up, put it to his head nonchalantly, and pulled the trigger. When he was still alive, breathing, without a bullet in his brain he gave the gun back, smiling. "That was boring. Your games aren't nearly as entertaining as you think they are."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 1, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> "I'll gladly play. Though poker sounded more interesting." He picked the gun up, put it to his head nonchalantly, and pulled the trigger. When he was still alive, breathing, without a bullet in his brain he gave the gun back, smiling. "That was boring. Your games aren't nearly as entertaining as you think they are."


“They’re quite entertaining, believe it or not.” He smirked back and spun the canister again, passing it to Fia. “Now, you stupid Italian bastard, lets see how fate treats you.”


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 1, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> “They’re quite entertaining, believe it or not.” He smirked back and spun the canister again, passing it to Fia. “Now, you stupid Italian bastard, lets see how fate treats you.”



Fia hissed at Hans and snatched the gun up. "Watch it, you German fuck!" She was tempted to just pull the trigger on him but doesn't. She looks at the gun, hesitating for a bit. Doyle watch as she's hesitating and smirked. Fia took a deep breath and aims the gun at her head. She shut her eyes as she slowly pulled the trigger and..._click_. She sighed and thanked the lord in her native tongue before giving the gun back to Hans. Doyle sighs and says, "Oh, what the hell. I'll give it a try." He takes the gun, spins the canister, and placed it against his head. He stared down at them as he pulled the trigger and it clicked. He chuckled and slides it back to Hans. "Well, well, well. It looks like I get to live another day."  "Great." mumbled Fia.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 1, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Fia hissed at Hans and snatched the gun up. "Watch it, you German fuck!" She was tempted to just pull the trigger on him but doesn't. She looks at the gun, hesitating for a bit. Doyle watch as she's hesitating and smirked. Fia took a deep breath and aims the gun at her head. She shut her eyes as she slowly pulled the trigger and..._click_. She sighed and thanked the lord in her native tongue before giving the gun back to Hans. Doyle sighs and says, "Oh, what the hell. I'll give it a try." He takes the gun, spins the canister, and placed it against his head. He stared down at them as he pulled the trigger and it clicked. He chuckled and slides it back to Hans. "Well, well, well. It looks like I get to live another day."  "Great." mumbled Fia.


Hans smirked and took the gun after Doyle. “Of course, the dealer must have his turn.” He put the gun under his chin and was about to pull the trigger...


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Dec 1, 2019)

"W-what is t-t-this for!?!", Noah nervously whispered as he was handed a knife, "whats going on why do I have an army knife!?!". He turned to Paul but he had already walked away, "Paul! somebody! I-I'm scared". He began shaking and backing up into a corner.


----------



## Zenkiki (Dec 1, 2019)

Jackson watched everyone slightly annoyed seeing it all unfold before him. It all finally ends when the lioness brings over food and then chuckles seeing the game ends then he turns over and slaps the back of Zach and Umbra's heads and says, "Move children. I need to talk to your parents." He then got out and pulled out a deck of cards and sets it on the table with Wulf and Fia. He grins and then says, "let's play a game of luck. Draw the top card and see who has the higher card. Higher card earns info or something from the other. Care to play?"


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Dec 1, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Jackson watched everyone slightly annoyed seeing it all unfold before him. It all finally ends when the lioness brings over food and then chuckles seeing the game ends then he turns over and slaps the back of Zach and Umbra's heads and says, "Move children. I need to talk to your parents." He then got out and pulled out a deck of cards and sets it on the table with Wulf and Fia. He grins and then says, "let's play a game of luck. Draw the top card and see who has the higher card. Higher card earns info or something from the other. Care to play?"



"We play along with your dumbass party games, and this is how you pay us back?" Zach shook his head, getting out of his seat. "Can't believe I'm letting some cat who's afraid of poker push me around..."

Umbra followed him chuckling. "Truly, we have both fallen far it seems."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 1, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Hans smirked and took the gun after Doyle. “Of course, the dealer must have his turn.” He put the gun under his chin and was about to pull the trigger...





GrimnCoyote said:


> "W-what is t-t-this for!?!", Noah nervously whispered as he was handed a knife, "whats going on why do I have an army knife!?!". He turned to Paul but he had already walked away, "Paul! somebody! I-I'm scared". He began shaking and backing up into a corner.



Benjamin looked over at Noah and softly shushed him. "It's alright. Everything will be fine. Just do as I order, alright?" He puts the plates in the window and rings up. Hope puts the plates in a tray and walks over to the booth. Before Hans takes the gun and about to pull the trigger, Hope walks over with the Blackpaws' meal and comes in on the side of Wulf as she sets down their plates. "Here you go, gentlemen. Sorry about the wait. Is there anything else that I can get you?" Doyle looked up at her and smiled. "Yes. Where is that mouse waitress? I would like to have a word with her."

"I'm sorry, sir. But she's doing something else at the moment." Hope explained while keeping her sweet smile.




Zenkiki said:


> Jackson watched everyone slightly annoyed seeing it all unfold before him. It all finally ends when the lioness brings over food and then chuckles seeing the game ends then he turns over and slaps the back of Zach and Umbra's heads and says, "Move children. I need to talk to your parents."





Liseran Thistle said:


> "We play along with your dumbass party games, and this is how you pay us back?" Zach shook his head, getting out of his seat. "Can't believe I'm letting some cat who's afraid of poker push me around..."
> 
> Umbra followed him chuckling. "Truly, we have both fallen far it seems."



Doyle couldn't help but chuckle at the the fox and wolf as they're forced to switch seats with Jackson, having them across from him and Hans. Hope takes Jackson's plate and switched it over to the other side so that Jackson can have his meal as they play. Fia glared at Jackson as she waits for Wulf to come back to sit next to her.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 1, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Benjamin looked over at Noah and softly shushed him. "It's alright. Everything will be fine. Just do as I order, alright?" He puts the plates in the window and rings up. Hope puts the plates in a tray and walks over to the booth. Before Hans takes the gun and about to pull the trigger, Hope walks over with the Blackpaws' meal and comes in on the side of Wulf as she sets down their plates. "Here you go, gentlemen. Sorry about the wait. Is there anything else that I can get you?"


Hans was about to pull the trigger when Hope came up with the food. “Well, speak of the devil, here’s our dinner.” He put his gun down and reloaded it, only to see if he pulled the trigger, he would have died. _“Shit... guess lady luck is on my side... then again, I’d rather take death then give these bastards what they want.”_
"_Nien_, thank you," he said to Hope. He took his sandwich and dug in, watching the Whitepaws with keen eyes as Jackson challenged Fia and Wulf to a card game.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Dec 1, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> "_Nien_, thank you." He took his sandwich and dug in, watching the Whitepaws with keen eyes as Jackson challenged Fia and Wulf to a card game.



"So...How's it feel to lose a game _you_ started?" Umbra asked. "I was counting the bullets as we all took turns. You would've undoubtedly blown your brains out, and your only saving grace was that nice waitress. Why didn't you do it?"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 1, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> "So...How's it feel to lose a game _you_ started?" Umbra asked. "I was counting the bullets as we all took turns. You would've undoubtedly blown your brains out, and your only saving grace was that nice waitress. Why didn't you do it?"


Hans smirked as he swallowed his food. "Please, I have no 'saving grace.' Any situation is a win for me, whether I go to the grave with the knowledge I have or I walk a free man. Maybe I want to enjoy my dinner, _ja? _Would have had a decent meal without you pests deciding to invade our table." He sipped his coffee and holstered his revolver, turning slightly to face Umbra and give him a dose of his own creepy-staring medicine.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Dec 1, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Hans smirked as he swallowed his food. "Please, I have no 'saving grace.' Any situation is a win for me, whether I go to the grave with the knowledge I have or I walk a free man. Maybe I want to enjoy my dinner, _ja? _Would have had a decent meal without you pests deciding to invade our table." He sipped his coffee and holstered his revolver, turning slightly to face Umbra and give him a dose of his own creepy-staring medicine.



"Ah, but you see, the thing about games is that they're supposed to be fun. And the best way to have fun is play until the very end." Umbra said. "I can't understand why you wouldn't want to finish the game, even if you were going to die by the end of it. But what I definitely don't understand is you both turning down a game of Poker. It makes me wonder...is the Fox correct? Are you afraid of a deck of cards? Are you so cowardly as to try and turn the tables that you wouldn't want to play a simple game of poker? It's not a good look for you, that's for sure." He chuckled.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 1, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> "Ah, but you see, the thing about games is that they're supposed to be fun. And the best way to have fun is play until the very end." Umbra said. "I can't understand why you wouldn't want to finish the game, even if you were going to die by the end of it. But what I definitely don't understand is you both turning down a game of Poker. It makes me wonder...is the Fox correct? Are you afraid of a deck of cards? Are you so cowardly as to try and turn the tables that you wouldn't want to play a simple game of poker? It's not a good look for you, that's for sure." He chuckled.


Hans rolled his eyes and looked away before eating more, ignoring the pup nipping at his heels. He ate some fries and waited for Wulf, Fia, and Jackson to play their game as he watched keenly. He also took a peek at the window into the kitchen seeing Paul and Noah. He looked at Paul and thought for a moment he saw James. He blinked as Paul conveniently looked up at him, Hans seeing his calm blue eyes. He smiled a small dark smile directly at Paul, unsettling him a bit. Hans continued to eat as Paul sat in the kitchen, his closing duties down for now as he waited for then to finish so he could go home.


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Dec 1, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Hans rolled his eyes and looked away before eating more, ignoring the pup nipping at his heels. He ate some fries and waited for Wulf, Fia, and Jackson to play their game as he watched keenly. He also took a peek at the window into the kitchen seeing Paul and Noah. He looked at Paul and thought for a moment he saw James. He blinked as Paul conveniently looked up at him, Hans seeing his calm blue eyes. He smiled a small dark smile directly at Paul, unsettling him a bit. Hans continued to eat as Paul sat in the kitchen, his closing duties down for now as he waited for then to finish so he could go home.



Wulf stood,  watching the game of Russian roulette.   He had half a mind to gun down Hans right then and there.   But he resisted the impulse. 

Finally he sat down with Fia and Jackson.

"All right, I'm game.   Let's play"


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Dec 1, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Hans rolled his eyes and looked away before eating more, ignoring the pup nipping at his heels. He ate some fries and waited for Wulf, Fia, and Jackson to play their game as he watched keenly. He also took a peek at the window into the kitchen seeing Paul and Noah. He looked at Paul and thought for a moment he saw James. He blinked as Paul conveniently looked up at him, Hans seeing his calm blue eyes. He smiled a small dark smile directly at Paul, unsettling him a bit. Hans continued to eat as Paul sat in the kitchen, his closing duties down for now as he waited for then to finish so he could go home.



Umbra smiled at Hans, and continued to stare at him as he ate his food, now content with the fact that he has properly annoyed him.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 1, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> "Ah, but you see, the thing about games is that they're supposed to be fun. And the best way to have fun is play until the very end." Umbra said. "I can't understand why you wouldn't want to finish the game, even if you were going to die by the end of it. But what I definitely don't understand is you both turning down a game of Poker. It makes me wonder...is the Fox correct? Are you afraid of a deck of cards? Are you so cowardly as to try and turn the tables that you wouldn't want to play a simple game of poker? It's not a good look for you, that's for sure." He chuckled.



"You two act as if we care what you think of us. And we're not here to have "fun", especially with a enemy. You're lucky that we even decide to entertain you with a game or two." Doyle commented while taking a bite of his grilled cheese before speaking again. "But I am curious though. You two seem like the type that doesn't physically get into an altercation. So why join a mafia and why mess with someone who could kill you without a second thought? Unless you two are secretly assassins, but I highly doubt that."

Hope had walked back to the bar and do mundane work while keeping an eye on things. Meanwhile, Tori had moved from the office and to the double doors to peek out of the small window to see what's going on. She had kept the knife in her apron just in case and watch just in case she needs to do something. She also didn't want Hope to be in the diner by herself with two mobsters gangs. So she took a deep breath and sighed. "Sorry, Benny. Sorry, Paul. But I have to make sure Hope is okay." After double checking on the knife in her apron, she walked out and head over to the bar where Hope is. She gets closer to her and whispers, "Hope, are you alright?" Hope looked at the young mouse in surprised and whispered back, "Tori, what are you doing back here? Did you went back to see Benny?" 

"I already told Benny what's going on and he wanted me to make sure I was safe. But I want you to be safe, too, so I came." Tori looked up at her friend and smiled.

"Thank you, but I'm alright. Now please go back before-"

"Ahem!"

The girls looked up to see Doyle looking right at them, mainly Tori. The so-called-mouse beckons the female mouse with his long finger, making her feel uneasy. Tori looked at Hope concerned and then slowly made her way back to over the booth until she's standing at their table. She muster up a smile as she looks at Doyle. "Yes, sir?" Doyle simply held his mug up to her. "I am out of tea. Can you please brew me some more." She looked at the cup and nod to him. "Oh, yes. Yes, I can. I'll make you a cup right away." She reached up and gently takes his cup from his paw. She then looked to Zach, Umbra, and Hans. "And would you life a refill on your drinks as well?"


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 1, 2019)

Wulf Canavar said:


> Wulf stood,  watching the game of Russian roulette.   He had half a mind to gun down Hans right then and there.   But he resisted the impulse.
> 
> Finally he sat down with Fia and Jackson.
> 
> "All right, I'm game.   Let's play"



Fia looked at Wulf and placed a paw on his shoulder. She gives him a worried look.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Dec 2, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> "You two act as if we care what you think of us. And we're not here to have "fun", especially with a enemy. You're lucky that we even decide to entertain you with a game or two." Doyle commented while taking a bite of his grilled cheese before speaking again. "But I am curious though. You two seem like the type that doesn't physically get into an altercation. So why join a mafia and why mess with someone who could kill you without a second thought? Unless you two are secretly assassins, but I highly doubt that."
> 
> Hope had walked back to the bar and do mundane work while keeping an eye on things. Meanwhile, Tori had moved from the office and to the double doors to peek out of the small window to see what's going on. She had kept the knife in her apron just in case and watch just in case she needs to do something. She also didn't want Hope to be in the diner by herself with two mobsters gangs. So she took a deep breath and sighed. "Sorry, Benny. Sorry, Paul. But I have to make sure Hope is okay." After double checking on the knife in her apron, she walked out and head over to the bar where Hope is. She gets closer to her and whispers, "Hope, are you alright?" Hope looked at the young mouse in surprised and whispered back, "Tori, what are you doing back here? Did you went back to see Benny?"
> 
> ...



Zach just rolled his eyes. "Again, there you go threatening people. Like I'm supposed to be afraid of the chumps who copped out of playing a card game." he spat. "I joined the mafia for the same reason anyone joins the mafia: Money. It ain't that deep, I'm sure you think _you're _reason for joining is somethin' profound and whatnot, but it's probably a load of bullshit along the lines of 'Power' or 'Control'. Well you got one thing out of joining this gang of yours, and it's _my _dumbass talking to _your _dumbass in a diner." Zach was just completely fed up with this whole situation.  "I just...can't believe I am even sitting here doing this, because it is _so _dumb."

"Wow." Umbra said. "I didn't think the poker game mattered to you that much. I was just teasing them because I like how annoyed they get, but are you honestly upset by this whole thing?" 

"Yes! This is literally one of the dumbest situations I've been in since joining this clown show. I'm playing russian roulette in a diner with a wolf I hate, a german doctor, and this jag off who thinks he's king of the world for owning what? Downtown Chicago? Oh boy, I'm real scared now. What'll he do if we make 'im mad? Delay the Gran Station by 10 minutes? Raise opera house tickets by 10%? God help us all, huh?" He huffed, before turning to Tori. "Lady, I don't care what time of day it is, just get me something with alcohol in it."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 2, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Zach just rolled his eyes. "Again, there you go threatening people. Like I'm supposed to be afraid of the chumps who copped out of playing a card game." he spat. "I joined the mafia for the same reason anyone joins the mafia: Money. It ain't that deep, I'm sure you think _you're _reason for joining is somethin' profound and whatnot, but it's probably a load of bullshit along the lines of 'Power' or 'Control'. Well you got one thing out of joining this gang of yours, and it's _my _dumbass talking to _your _dumbass in a diner." Zach was just completely fed up with this whole situation.  "I just...can't believe I am even sitting here doing this, because it is _so _dumb."
> 
> "Wow." Umbra said. "I didn't think the poker game mattered to you that much. I was just teasing them because I like how annoyed they get, but are you honestly upset by this whole thing?"
> 
> "Yes! This is literally one of the dumbest situations I've been in since joining this clown show. I'm playing russian roulette in a diner with a wolf I hate, a german doctor, and this jag off who thinks he's king of the world for owning what? Downtown Chicago? Oh boy, I'm real scared now. What'll he do if we make 'im mad? Delay the Gran Station by 10 minutes? Raise opera house tickets by 10%? God help us all, huh?" He huffed, before turning to Tori. "Lady, I don't care what time of day it is, just get me something with alcohol in it."



Tori stared at Zach in shock as he went off on them. Doyle also stared at Zach, a bit surprised at his boldness. Once he was done, he suddenly burst out into laughter. "AHAHAHAHA!!!!! 'German doctor'?!" He laughed some more and goes on, " 'A 10 minute delay at the station'?! RAISED OPERA HOUSE TICKETS, AHAHAHAHA!!!!" He threw his head back laughing so hard that he actually teared up. He wooed and clapped his paws as he calmed down a bit. "Bravo, little one. I haven't laughed this hard in a long time, so good job." He cleared his throat and wiped a tear from his eye. Tori folded her ears back as she stared at Zach. "U-Umm...I..we don't sell alcohol here. B-But I can check in the back for you."


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Dec 2, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Tori stared at Zach in shock as he went off on them. Doyle also stared at Zach, a bit surprised at his boldness. Once he was done, he suddenly burst out into laughter. "AHAHAHAHA!!!!! 'German doctor'?!" He laughed some more and goes on, " 'A 10 minute delay at the station'?! RAISED OPERA HOUSE TICKETS, AHAHAHAHA!!!!" He threw his head back laughing so hard that he actually teared up. He wooed and clapped his paws as he calmed down a bit. "Bravo, little one. I haven't laughed this hard in a long time, so good job." He cleared his throat and wiped a tear from his eye. Tori folded her ears back as she stared at Zach. "U-Umm...I..we don't sell alcohol here. B-But I can check in the back for you."



"Shove your canned laughter up your ass, Frankenstein. This is dumb, I'm going." He got up from his seat. "I don't care about your stupid games anymore. You should've just done us all a favor and finished that game of roulette instead of opting out like a coward." 

"Where are you going?" Umbra asked. 

"Out. Don't follow me." And with that, he left the diner leaving Umbra alone with Hans.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 2, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Zach just rolled his eyes. "Again, there you go threatening people. Like I'm supposed to be afraid of the chumps who copped out of playing a card game." he spat. "I joined the mafia for the same reason anyone joins the mafia: Money. It ain't that deep, I'm sure you think _you're _reason for joining is somethin' profound and whatnot, but it's probably a load of bullshit along the lines of 'Power' or 'Control'. Well you got one thing out of joining this gang of yours, and it's _my _dumbass talking to _your _dumbass in a diner." Zach was just completely fed up with this whole situation.  "I just...can't believe I am even sitting here doing this, because it is _so _dumb."
> 
> "Wow." Umbra said. "I didn't think the poker game mattered to you that much. I was just teasing them because I like how annoyed they get, but are you honestly upset by this whole thing?"
> 
> "Yes! This is literally one of the dumbest situations I've been in since joining this clown show. I'm playing russian roulette in a diner with a wolf I hate, a german doctor, and this jag off who thinks he's king of the world for owning what? Downtown Chicago? Oh boy, I'm real scared now. What'll he do if we make 'im mad? Delay the Gran Station by 10 minutes? Raise opera house tickets by 10%? God help us all, huh?" He huffed, before turning to Tori. "Lady, I don't care what time of day it is, just get me something with alcohol in it."





HopeTLioness said:


> Tori stared at Zach in shock as he went off on them. Doyle also stared at Zach, a bit surprised at his boldness. Once he was done, he suddenly burst out into laughter. "AHAHAHAHA!!!!! 'German doctor'?!" He laughed some more and goes on, " 'A 10 minute delay at the station'?! RAISED OPERA HOUSE TICKETS, AHAHAHAHA!!!!" He threw his head back laughing so hard that he actually teared up. He wooed and clapped his paws as he calmed down a bit. "Bravo, little one. I haven't laughed this hard in a long time, so good job." He cleared his throat and wiped a tear from his eye. Tori folded her ears back as she stared at Zach. "U-Umm...I..we don't sell alcohol here. B-But I can check in the back for you."





Liseran Thistle said:


> "Shove your canned laughter up your ass, Frankenstein. This is dumb, I'm going." He got up from his seat. "I don't care about your stupid games anymore. You should've just done us all a favor and finished that game of roulette instead of opting out like a coward."
> 
> "Where are you going?" Umbra asked.
> 
> "Out. Don't follow me." And with that, he left the diner leaving Umbra alone with Hans.


Hans ignored the fox as he rambled, looking to Doyle with a frown as he howled with laughter. He only wanted to eat in peace and his dinner was nothing of the sort now. He smirked as an agitated Zach got up and left. He called after him, chuckling slightly. “Why don’t you go to your burnt up speakeasy for a drink, ja? Brat...” He shook his head and looked up to Tori when she asked if he wanted more to drink. “I would like a bit more coffee please.”


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 2, 2019)

"He's working the mines. He won't be back for a week. _If_ he comes back." Tyler answered him

(@pandepix )


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 2, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> "Shove your canned laughter up your ass, Frankenstein. This is dumb, I'm going." He got up from his seat. "I don't care about your stupid games anymore. You should've just done us all a favor and finished that game of roulette instead of opting out like a coward."
> 
> "Where are you going?" Umbra asked.
> 
> "Out. Don't follow me." And with that, he left the diner leaving Umbra alone with Hans.



Doyle reached into his coat and was about to draw his gun out to shoot Zach in the back, but Tori spoke and got his attention. "Sir, wait! Ummm...." her voice trails off and her ears folded back as she watched Hope unlock and open the door for him. Once he left, she closed it back and locks it. Doyle stared at Tori a bit and noticed a slight outline of a knife in her apron pocket and grins. He looks to his food and start eating his sandwich with his soup.



Captain TrashPanda said:


> Hans ignored the fox as he rambled, looking to Doyle with a frown as he howled with laughter. He only wanted to eat in peace and his dinner was nothing of the sort now. He smirked as an agitated Zach got up and left. He called after him, chuckling slightly. “Why don’t you go to your burnt up speakeasy for a drink, ja? Brat...” He shook his head and looked up to Tori when she asked if he wanted more to drink. “I would like a bit more coffee please.”



Tori turned back to Hans and nod to him. "Yes, sir. I will get right on that." She went off to fix their drinks. Doyle eats some more of his food and then looked at Umbra. "So it seems that your friend left you. Very bold of him to do what he did, I'll give him that. However, I think he's not upset about us not playing, but to fall for your tricks so we can give you information, hm? You want to know what happened to your Doness and comrades since the Factory? Hm?"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 2, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Tori turned back to Hans and nod to him. "Yes, sir. I will get right on that." She went off to fix their drinks. Doyle eats some more of his food and then looked at Umbra. "So it seems that your friend left you. Very bold of him to do what he did, I'll give him that. However, I think he's not upset about us not playing, but to fall for your tricks so we can give you information, hm? You want to know what happened to your Doness and comrades since the Factory? Hm?"


_“Danke dir, _Miss.” He continued to eat as Doyle then began to agitate Umbra. He gave a low growl and dug his boot heel into Doyle’s foot. He spoke low through gritted teeth. “_Halt deine fresse, _rat... you want to get killed or tortured by the Toxic Trapper? Shut your fucking mouth.” He went back to eating and felt in his jacket for his knife, ready to stab Doyle dead if he tried to agitate them more.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 2, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> _“Danke dir, _Miss.” He continued to eat as Doyle then began to agitate Umbra. He gave a low growl and dug his boot heel into Doyle’s foot. He spoke low through gritted teeth. “_Halt deine fresse, _rat... you want to get killed or tortured by the Toxic Trapper? Shut your fucking mouth.” He went back to eating and felt in his jacket for his knife, ready to stab Doyle dead if he tried to agitate them more.



Doyle yelled in pain. He then glared and hissed at Hans. "It's _mouse,  _you German bastard! MOUSE!" Tori came back and set their drinks down in front of them. She then cleared her throat and asked, "Umm, is there anything else do you need?" Doyle looked to her, quickly calming down, and replied, "Yes, what do you have for dessert?" 

"We have apple pie, ice cream, and strawberry shortcake for the moment. " Tori answered.

"Perfect! I'll order one of each for my German partner here. He needs some sweetness in his life." He turns to look at Hans and grinned. "No hard feelings, my German fellow. Please, enjoy your meal in peace." 

Tori's ears folded back feeling uneasy and goes to put the order in.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 2, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Doyle yelled in pain. He then glared and hissed at Hans. "It's _mouse,  _you German bastard! MOUSE!" Tori came back and set their drinks down in front of them. She then cleared her throat and asked, "Umm, is there anything else do you need?" Doyle looked to her, quickly calming down, and replied, "Yes, what do you have for dessert?"
> 
> "We have apple pie, ice cream, and strawberry shortcake for the moment. " Tori answered.
> 
> ...


Hans was ready to slit Doyle’s throat in his screaming anger when Tori came back. Hans cleared his throat as Doyle ordered him desert and Tori nodded. As she walked away he showed his teeth at Doyle and muttered in angry German under his breath the fur in his neck up on end. “<Fuckin rat, if he wasn’t Jackson’s favorite I’d skin him and make his meat into schnitzel... bastard.>”

Paul had taken the pistol apart in the kitchen and was finishing up putting it back together when Tori came back to put in the desert order. Paul’s eyes went wide and he came close to Tori. 
“Tori, what is you’s doin’ back out here?! I told you’s to git outside. These are dangerous fellers.”
He saw the desert order on the ticket and he sighed, looking to Tori as he began to plate up the three deserts.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 2, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Hans was ready to slit Doyle’s throat in his screaming anger when Tori came back. Hans cleared his throat as Doyle ordered him desert and Tori nodded. As she walked away he showed his teeth at Doyle and muttered in angry German under his breath the fur in his neck up on end. “<Fuckin rat, if he wasn’t Jackson’s favorite I’d skin him and make his meat into schnitzel... bastard.>”
> 
> Paul had taken the pistol apart in the kitchen and was finishing up putting it back together when Tori came back to put in the desert order. Paul’s eyes went wide and he came close to Tori.
> “Tori, what is you’s doin’ back out here?! I told you’s to git outside. These are dangerous fellers.”
> He saw the desert order on the ticket and he sighed, looking to Tori as he began to plate up the three deserts.



Doyle glared at Hans as he slowly slips his tea. He set his cup down, slicked back a loose hair, and finished up his meal.

Tori looked up at Paul and folded her ears back. "I know. I know. But I didn't want Hope to be out here by herself with these furs. But don't worry. Benny gave me something to protect myself just in case. "


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 2, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Doyle glared at Hans as he slowly slips his tea. He set his cup down, slicked back a loose hair, and finished up his meal.
> 
> Tori looked up at Paul and folded her ears back. "I know. I know. But I didn't want Hope to be out here by herself with these furs. But don't worry. Benny gave me something to protect myself just in case. "


Hans returned his glare with a stare that peered into the rat’s soul and was colder the ice, a stare that said without saying ‘I’m gonna skin you alive.’

Paul sighed and set the food down, walking to Tori and hugging her. “Hunny, I’s out here with her. It’s ok. I really don’t wants you to be out here... I ain’t good with you bein’ in harms way. Besides, I’s can protect Hope better.” He took the pistol and spun it on his finger like a Wild Westerner before putting it in his overalls. He then pointed to the shotgun without saying anything. “Now, I’s gonna fix up dem desserts and I’s gonna take ‘em out. Please hunny, go back to the office and don’t come out until they’s gone.”


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 2, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Hans returned his glare with a stare that peered into the rat’s soul and was colder the ice, a stare that said without saying ‘I’m gonna skin you alive.’
> 
> Paul sighed and set the food down, walking to Tori and hugging her. “Hunny, I’s out here with her. It’s ok. I really don’t wants you to be out here... I ain’t good with you bein’ in harms way. Besides, I’s can protect Hope better.” He took the pistol and spun it on his finger like a Wild Westerner before putting it in his overalls. He then pointed to the shotgun without saying anything. “Now, I’s gonna fix up dem desserts and I’s gonna take ‘em out. Please hunny, go back to the office and don’t come out until they’s gone.”



Tori hugged him as she relaxed in his arms. She looked up at him and listened to what he had to say. She slowly nod her head to him and replied, "Okay. Just please be careful. " 

Doyle happened to look over to see the interaction with Paul and Tori. He sneered in disgust but also take note of him having his gun in his overalls and pointing to something, which could mean another weapon. He closed his eyes and sipped his tea pretending that he didn't notice.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Dec 2, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Doyle reached into his coat and was about to draw his gun out to shoot Zach in the back, but Tori spoke and got his attention. "Sir, wait! Ummm...." her voice trails off and her ears folded back as she watched Hope unlock and open the door for him. Once he left, she closed it back and locks it. Doyle stared at Tori a bit and noticed a slight outline of a knife in her apron pocket and grins. He looks to his food and start eating his sandwich with his soup.
> 
> 
> 
> Tori turned back to Hans and nod to him. "Yes, sir. I will get right on that." She went off to fix their drinks. Doyle eats some more of his food and then looked at Umbra. "So it seems that your friend left you. Very bold of him to do what he did, I'll give him that. However, I think he's not upset about us not playing, but to fall for your tricks so we can give you information, hm? You want to know what happened to your Doness and comrades since the Factory? Hm?"



"We're not friends." Was all Umbra said.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 2, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> "We're not friends." Was all Umbra said.



Doyle looked back at Umbra and shrugged his shoulders. "Huh. Very well."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 2, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Tori hugged him as she relaxed in his arms. She looked up at him and listened to what he had to say. She slowly nod her head to him and replied, "Okay. Just please be careful. "
> 
> Doyle happened to look over to see the interaction with Paul and Tori. He sneered in disgust but also take note of him having his gun in his overalls and pointing to something, which could mean another weapon. He closed his eyes and sipped his tea pretending that he didn't notice.


“I promise I will. If you’s can give me the ticket, I’s can deliver the food while you's go somewhere safe." He kissed her forehead and pushed her away softly towards the office, finishing up the three desserts and putting them on a tray. He walked out to the Blackpaw table and cleared his throat.
"I's got a plate of ice cream, strawberry shortcake, and apple pie. Who's who?"
Hans gave a disgruntled grunt and nodded. "All for me, _herr_. Please bring a to-go box for the shortcake and the pie when you come back."
Paul nodded and set it all down for him. He put their ticket down and looked to the Blackpaws. "Can I's get y'all anythang else tunight?"


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 2, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> “I promise I will. If you’s can give me the ticket, I’s can deliver the food while you's go somewhere safe." He kissed her forehead and pushed her away softly towards the office, finishing up the three desserts and putting them on a tray. He walked out to the Blackpaw table and cleared his throat.
> "I's got a plate of ice cream, strawberry shortcake, and apple pie. Who's who?"
> Hans gave a disgruntled grunt and nodded. "All for me, _herr_. Please bring a to-go box for the shortcake and the pie when you come back."
> Paul nodded and set it all down for him. He put their ticket down and looked to the Blackpaws. "Can I's get y'all anythang else tunight?"



Tori hands him the ticket and head back into the office. Hope sighed in relief and watch Paul walk over to the Blackpaws. Doyle stared up at Paul with a disgusted look and shook his head. "No, thank you. That will be all." His hazel-green eyes stared into his ocean blue eyes as he slowly pushed his dirty plates over to him. "You can take these back with you, however. Thank you." He gave him a grin, a very dark grin that could mean that he's up to no good.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 2, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Tori hands him the ticket and head back into the office. Hope sighed in relief and watch Paul walk over to the Blackpaws. Doyle stared up at Paul with a disgusted look and shook his head. "No, thank you. That will be all." His hazel-green eyes stared into his ocean blue eyes as he slowly pushed his dirty plates over to him. "You can take these back with you, however. Thank you." He gave him a grin, a very dark grin that could mean that he's up to no good.


Paul's eyes went from ocean to icy, a small smirk crossing his face as he returned his disgusting grin. "Nah, I reckon I's can get 'em when y'all leave. Whenever you's ready to pay, come on up to the register. Glad y'all enjoyed dinner." He nodded to the sitting Whitepaws and walked away to the register, standing and waiting for them to pay, watching Doyle closely.
Hans chuckled and clicked his tongue at Doyle. "You are not sneaky at all, MoUsE, he knows you are no good. Surprised he didn't call you that r-word you hate so much... what was it again?" He smirked as he ate his shortcake and decided to just eat all the desert.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 2, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Paul's eyes went from ocean to icy, a small smirk crossing his face as he returned his disgusting grin. "Nah, I reckon I's can get 'em when y'all leave. Whenever you's ready to pay, come on up to the register. Glad y'all enjoyed dinner." He nodded to the sitting Whitepaws and walked away to the register, standing and waiting for them to pay, watching Doyle closely.
> Hans chuckled and clicked his tongue at Doyle. "You are not sneaky at all, MoUsE, he knows you are no good. Surprised he didn't call you that r-word you hate so much... what was it again?" He smirked as he ate his shortcake and decided to just eat all the desert.



Doyle made a wider grin. "Good. I _wanted_ him to think that." He looks over to Hans and asked, "How was the desserts?"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 2, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Doyle made a wider grin. "Good. I _wanted_ him to think that." He looks over to Hans and asked, "How was the desserts?"


"Fine, thank you." He ate them rather quickly and sighed. "The sooner I can leave and go home and get away from you, the better they will be." He looked to the register and pushed Doyle out of the booth slightly before looking to Jackson as him and the two Whitepaws would play their game, hopefully soon.


----------



## Zenkiki (Dec 2, 2019)

Jackson then shuffles the deck with both hands as he sat down across from Wulf and Fia then set deck on the table, "Cut? The rules are simple high card wins. First round if I win I want to know where you got the info on me back before all this started. If you win this round, I'll tell you where one of our bases is."


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Dec 2, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Jackson then shuffles the deck with both hands as he sat down across from Wulf and Fia then set deck on the table, "Cut? The rules are simple high card wins. First round if I win I want to know where you got the info on me back before all this started. If you win this round, I'll tell you where one of our bases is."



Wulf watched the interactions between Hans and Doyle wondering how to turn that division and dislike to his advantage.

He cut the cards. 

"But if we win,  you tell us where our friends are being held."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 2, 2019)

Wulf Canavar said:


> Wulf watched the interactions between Hans and Doyle wondering how to turn that division and dislike to his advantage.
> 
> He cut the cards.
> 
> "But if we win,  you tell us where our friends are being held."



"And there will be no cheating nor tricks. With that being said,  let's begin. " Fia slowly reached over and picked up a card. She flips it over the table and looks at it.


----------



## Zenkiki (Dec 2, 2019)

Wulf Canavar said:


> Wulf watched the interactions between Hans and Doyle wondering how to turn that division and dislike to his advantage.
> 
> He cut the cards.
> 
> "But if we win,  you tell us where our friends are being held."


He shakes his head. "Not so fast. You dont want this game to end so fast now do you? I already said what you get if you win this first round." He then let them draw the card first.
Fia drew the 4 of spades. Jackson then grabbed the next top card and drew. A smile grew on his face, then snaps the card to the table showing the Ace of Hearts. "I win the first round. Now tell me how Sabrina knew about my base back a few months ago."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 2, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> He shakes his head. "Not so fast. You dont want this game to end so fast now do you? I already said what you get if you win this first round." He then let them draw the card first.
> Fia drew the 4 of spades. Jackson then grabbed the next top card and drew. A smile grew on his face, then snaps the card to the table showing the Ace of Hearts. "I win the first round. Now tell me how Sabrina knew about my base back a few months ago."



Fia's eyes widen and cursed in Italian. She huffed, looked back to Wulf, and then back to Jackson. "We found one of your members brag about it with another person and had someone to go in and confirm it."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 2, 2019)

After all the inmates of cells A and C got their food and ate, they were released to go back to their cells or go to the workshops. The cells B gets released and go to lunch.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

[Reggie]

Reggie goes back to his cell. Once he gets there, he sees an envelope with his name written in cursive on his pillow.

Reggie...

[Opens it.] [Throws it away]


[Akako]

Rada walks with her down the hallway and whispers to her. "Remember. You're meeting with one of Mama Shank's girls in the shower room in an hour. Alright?"


[Sal, Peter, Terry]

They get let out of their cells and walk towards the cafeteria. Maxwell is walking along besides Terry with a big grin on his face. "You look better than before? Did you shed your skin recently?"

Fallon walks over to Peter and joined him with Sal. "Afternoon, lads."


[Sashenka]

Sashenka walks with Chasy as they continued to talk. They entered their cells as Chasy has her things ready. The porcupine sighed and looked at the wolf. "Well, this is it. It is almost time for me to leave."

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



Captain TrashPanda said:


> "You need a good lick to be polite man. We might be workin' our tails off but you could at least be decent. Bitchin' all day, whinin' all night." He shook his head and looked back to the silent tiger. "...Unless he's actually mute. Cmon man, I know you can hear me. If you are really mute, can you at least draw your name in the dirt?"
> He looked around for a stick and found a shard of a pick-axe handle. He placed it in front of him and looked to the tiger with a pleading look.



The lion grunts and waved him off. The tiger looked at James and then at the stick. He grabs the stick and slowly draws on it. The lion looked on curiously. Once he's done, they noticed that he wrote his name in Hebrew. He stabbed the stick on the ground, scoots away from the others, and then looked away.


----------



## JackJackal (Dec 2, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> They get let out of their cells and walk towards the cafeteria. Maxwell is walking along besides Terry with a big grin on his face. "You look better than before? Did you shed your skin recently?"


Terry stayed silent. To busy thinking back on the last time he saw the traitorous Jackal 
__________________________________________________
"Fuck! Move it now!" Terry yelled to his 2 colleagues as they ran through the giant warehouses. A mixture of shouting and yelling could be hear behind them as bullets flew past them. _'Damn it! That information was bullshit!' _He thought as his pursuers began gaining on them. The 3 crooks burst out of warehouse and ran to a nearby alley "JACK START THE VAN NO-!" Terry froze in disbelief as he stared at an empty alley "h-he's gone..." 1 of the crooks said "THAT BASTARD LEFT US!" Before anything else could be said the 2nd crook was shot in the head making trey and the other crook return around to face about 5 guns in their faces "that's far enough. One more step and you'll end up like your friend there" one of the guards said with a smug smirk. _'D-damn you Jack! You coward!'_
__________________________________________________
Terry gritted his teeth and growled to himself. Jack was going to pay for this. He would make sure of it.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Dec 2, 2019)

"Yes I am aware", Akako nodded, "though your reminder is appreciated".


----------



## Zenkiki (Dec 2, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Fia's eyes widen and cursed in Italian. She huffed, looked back to Wulf, and then back to Jackson. "We found one of your members brag about it with another person and had someone to go in and confirm it."


Jackson smiles and then says, "Now.. you can shuffle again if you want, but now if I win again, then tell me how Shion died. Tell me every little detail."


----------



## Zenkiki (Dec 2, 2019)

JackJackal said:


> "Oh. Forgive me Nana. I'll brew you your regular tea right away.* she said taking the kettle and pouring its contents into a couple jars and cleaning it before starting to make haru's usual tea "Nana. I hope you dont mind. I'm going to be leaving in 2 weeks again"


Haru looks at her with her head tilted to the side a bit. "Why are you leaving so soon, and where are you going?" Sabrina finishes her tea and roll and sat back listening to the conversation.


----------



## JackJackal (Dec 2, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Haru looks at her with her head tilted to the side a bit. "Why are you leaving so soon, and where are you going?" Sabrina finishes her tea and roll and sat back listening to the conversation.


Stephanie sighed and finished brewing the tea. "Mostly business. I have some clients I need to meet. . . Among other people" she said giving off a mixed aura of anger and concern as she poured the tea "just routine stuff"


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 2, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Jackson smiles and then says, "Now.. you can shuffle again if you want, but now if I win again, then tell me how Shion died. Tell me every little detail."



Fia looked at him in shock as she looked over to Jackson and back at him. She shuffles the cards and sets it on the table. "Cut, senore." After he does so, she flipped her card over to reveal an 8 of clubs. Jackson flips his card over and revealed the King of Diamonds. "FUCK!" the Italian kitty yelled in frustration. She glared at him before she spoke. "We don't know who killed him, but he found out that he was shot. We suspect that it could be one of your men who saw him. And if you or Fang or Stefano had killed our Don, you will pay." She makes a low growl as she glared at him more, seething with anger.

Doyle watch from his seat as he smirks and drinks his tea, enjoying seeing the Whitepaws lose each round.




GrimnCoyote said:


> "Yes I am aware", Akako nodded, "though your reminder is appreciated".



"Alright. Then I'll be on my way. Good luck, Akako." Rada left to go to the workshop. When it was closer to time, the lioness that works for Big Mama walks up to the women's shower room and waits for her.




JackJackal said:


> Terry stayed silent. To busy thinking back on the last time he saw the traitorous Jackal
> __________________________________________________
> "Fuck! Move it now!" Terry yelled to his 2 colleagues as they ran through the giant warehouses. A mixture of shouting and yelling could be hear behind them as bullets flew past them. _'Damn it! That information was bullshit!' _He thought as his pursuers began gaining on them. The 3 crooks burst out of warehouse and ran to a nearby alley "JACK START THE VAN NO-!" Terry froze in disbelief as he stared at an empty alley "h-he's gone..." 1 of the crooks said "THAT BASTARD LEFT US!" Before anything else could be said the 2nd crook was shot in the head making trey and the other crook return around to face about 5 guns in their faces "that's far enough. One more step and you'll end up like your friend there" one of the guards said with a smug smirk. _'D-damn you Jack! You coward!'_
> __________________________________________________
> Terry gritted his teeth and growled to himself. Jack was going to pay for this. He would make sure of it.



Maxwell just stared at him as he's very curious on what's going on in his mind.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Dec 2, 2019)

The kitsune made her way to the showers. "Hello you were said to have information", she said formally and briefly.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 2, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> The lion grunts and waved him off. The tiger looked at James and then at the stick. He grabs the stick and slowly draws on it. The lion looked on curiously. Once he's done, they noticed that he wrote his name in Hebrew. He stabbed the stick on the ground, scoots away from the others, and then looked away.


James looked at it curiously and it took him a minute to recognize he was Hebrew. He rolled his eyes and looked at the tiger who now faced away from him. “So much for fuckin’ friendship, huh. Y’all ruder then yanks in here.” Irons said nothing but shrugged, sighing as yet another potential ally was perhaps lost. 
James finished eating and stood up, stretching a bit before getting ready for the guards to send them back into the mines. Irons also got ready, looking at the tiger with a small sad look before looking to the lion. He muttered “jackass” under his breath and got ready to head back in. 


HopeTLioness said:


> Sashenka walks with Chasy as they continued to talk. They entered their cells as Chasy has her things ready. The porcupine sighed and looked at the wolf. "Well, this is it. It is almost time for me to leave."


Sash sighed as they arrived back at their cell, seeing her things packed up. She was silent for a moment before coughing and speaking. 
“I am happy for you, Comrade Chasy. You have been a wonderful friend in the month we have been together, and I could not have asked for a better cell mate. I wish you best luck in the world... and I hope you do well. Please... do tell my family that I love them, by mail or by person. I would be forever grateful.” She smiled and looked down for a moment before looking to the porcupine. “Do you... do you mind maybe if we hugged before you left? I will miss you, very much.”


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 2, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Fia looked at him in shock as she looked over to Jackson and back at him. She shuffles the cards and sets it on the table. "Cut, senore." After he does so, she flipped her card over to reveal an 8 of clubs. Jackson flips his card over and revealed the King of Diamonds. "FUCK!" the Italian kitty yelled in frustration. She glared at him before she spoke. "We don't know who killed him, but he found out that he was shot. We suspect that it could be one of your men who saw him. And if you or Fang or Stefano had killed our Don, you will pay." She makes a low growl as she glared at him more, seething with anger.
> 
> Doyle watch from his seat as he smirks and drinks his tea, enjoying seeing the Whitepaws lose each round.
> 
> ...


Paul was watching the window and the game as he suddenly heard Shion’s assassination brought up. He gulped as he listened to the angry Italian. James had bragged about it when they returned home from Japan, saying that was the Big Bang that got him all the money. He had talked about it being a contract kill, that Sabrina has ordered it. He even had a paper copy of it. He stepped out of the kitchen and cleared his throat, getting their attention. 
“I reckon I know how that Shion feller died, if y’all wanna know.”


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 2, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> The kitsune made her way to the showers. "Hello you were said to have information", she said formally and briefly.



"Ah, you made it. Good. This is what you will need to do. You can I are going to head to the office area from across the prison for work. It will be one guard watching us. Lucky for me, I know him and he wants me real bad. So while I..."entertain" him, you go into the files and change the schedule of Roberto Dunne so that at 8pm for dinner, he will be in the women's cafeteria. Any questions?"





Captain TrashPanda said:


> James looked at it curiously and it took him a minute to recognize he was Hebrew. He rolled his eyes and looked at the tiger who now faced away from him. “So much for fuckin’ friendship, huh. Y’all ruder then yanks in here.” Irons said nothing but shrugged, sighing as yet another potential ally was perhaps lost.
> James finished eating and stood up, stretching a bit before getting ready for the guards to send them back into the mines. Irons also got ready, looking at the tiger with a small sad look before looking to the lion. He muttered “jackass” under his breath and got ready to head back in.



The lion and tiger also got up and gets ready to work. Soon, the guards take them back into the mines to work. The lion grumbles as he works while the tiger mines quietly. The men keeps working deeper and deeper into the mine. Unbeknownst to them, they're getting close to where the rocks are unstable....




Captain TrashPanda said:


> Sash sighed as they arrived back at their cell, seeing her things packed up. She was silent for a moment before coughing and speaking.
> “I am happy for you, Comrade Chasy. You have been a wonderful friend in the month we have been together, and I could not have asked for a better cell mate. I wish you best luck in the world... and I hope you do well. Please... do tell my family that I love them, by mail or by person. I would be forever grateful.” She smiled and looked down for a moment before looking to the porcupine. “Do you... do you mind maybe if we hugged before you left? I will miss you, very much.”



Chasy stared at her a bit, then she gave her a genuine smile. "Of course. Just please be careful and not accidentally prick yourself with my spikes." She opened her arms out to her.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~




Captain TrashPanda said:


> Paul was watching the window and the game as he suddenly heard Shion’s assassination brought up. He gulped as he listened to the angry Italian. James had bragged about it when they returned home from Japan, saying that was the Big Bang that got him all the money. He had talked about it being a contract kill, that Sabrina has ordered it. He even had a paper copy of it. He stepped out of the kitchen and cleared his throat, getting their attention.
> “I reckon I know how that Shion feller died, if y’all wanna know.”



Fia shoots her attention to Paul with her eyes widen in shock. "What?! How?!" 

Doyle also looked over in curiosity.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Dec 2, 2019)

"No ma'am", Akako shook her head, "let's get this done".


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 2, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "No ma'am", Akako shook her head, "let's get this done".



"Alright. Let us go."

Akako and the lioness soon gets escorted to the offices to do clean up. Like the lioness had said, they were in a room with a guard watching. As they clean, the lion guard stared at the lioness with full of lust in his eyes. The lioness looked over at him and smiled, taunting him by bending over on the table and rubbing her breasts against it as she cleans. The guard walks over and they begins to chat low for a moment before the guard wrapped his arms around her. It seems that the guard is distracted, time for Akako to do her part of the mission.

Akako...

[Look in the filing cabinet] [On the desk] [On the board]


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Dec 2, 2019)

[Look in the filling cabinet]

Wasting no time Akako casually slid over to the file cabinet. Pulling it open she ran ther finger over each individual file.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 2, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> [Look in the filling cabinet]
> 
> Wasting no time Akako casually slid over to the file cabinet. Pulling it open she ran ther finger over each individual file.



The filing cabinets are actually housing information on inmates. She could be able to find out what happened to the rest of the Whitepaws.

Akako...

[Search each members files] [Look on the desk] [Look on the board]


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 2, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> The lion and tiger also got up and gets ready to work. Soon, the guards take them back into the mines to work. The lion grumbles as he works while the tiger mines quietly. The men keeps working deeper and deeper into the mine. Unbeknownst to them, they're getting close to where the rocks are unstable....


James and Irons began to pick away at the rocks as they returned, Irons not noticing the rocks were unsteady. As James mined he felt a pebble drop and hit his shoulder. He looked up and around for a moment and shrugged, going back to work as he worked as hard as he could. 


HopeTLioness said:


> Chasy stared at her a bit, then she gave her a genuine smile. "Of course. Just please be careful and not accidentally prick yourself with my spikes." She opened her arms out to her.


Sash smiled and nodded, walking to her slowly and hugging her, minding her spikes. It felt like an eternity as she embraced her, tears beginning to stream down her face. She held back her sobs and cried silently until she pulled away. 


HopeTLioness said:


> "Fia shoots her attention to Paul with her eyes widen in shock. "What?! How?!"
> 
> Doyle also looked over in curiosity.


Paul adjusted his stance in the opening and shrugged, a nonchalant look on his face. “Oh, I dunno. I reckon I’s just say a lil birdie told me it was what y’all mafia men call a ‘contracted hit.’ Ain't no Blackpaw. I reckon I dunno who done it, but maybe that’ll help ya find the killer.”


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Dec 2, 2019)

[Look on the desk]
_Should I chance it_, she thought looking behind herself, _I could get caught if I waste anymore time with this cabinet. Forgive me Miss Sabrina, _she closed the file storage and went over to the desk.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 2, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> [Look on the desk]
> _Should I chance it_, she thought looking behind herself, _I could get caught if I waste anymore time with this cabinet. Forgive me Miss Sabrina, _she closed the file storage and went over to the desk.



On the desk, she finds some paperwork, and the schedules.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 2, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Sash smiled and nodded, walking to her slowly and hugging her, minding her spikes. It felt like an eternity as she embraced her, tears beginning to stream down her face. She held back her sobs and cried silently until she pulled away.



Chasy held the hug for a moment before slowly let's go. She looked at Sash and smiled. "Thank you. I haven't had a hug like that in a very long time." Soon, the guards came up and grabbed her bags. Chasy said her final goodbye and left the cell with the door closed shut. Leaving Sashenka alone in her cell.


----------



## Zenkiki (Dec 2, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James and Irons began to pick away at the rocks as they returned, Irons not noticing the rocks were unsteady. As James mined he felt a pebble drop and hit his shoulder. He looked up and around for a moment and shrugged, going back to work as he worked as hard as he could.
> 
> Sash smiled and nodded, walking to her slowly and hugging her, minding her spikes. It felt like an eternity as she embraced her, tears beginning to stream down her face. She held back her sobs and cried silently until she pulled away.
> 
> Paul adjusted his stance in the opening and shrugged, a nonchalant look on his face. “Oh, I dunno. I reckon I’s just say a lil birdie told me it was what y’all mafia men call a ‘contracted hit.’ Ain't no Blackpaw. I reckon I dunno who done it, but maybe that’ll help ya find the killer.”


Jackson glares hearing that the two didnt know how their boss had died, but found the answer from Paul sufficient enough. He then shuffled the deck again and let them cut the deck. They pulled out a King and so he slowly drew and pit it down and shrugged seeing the 6. "We have an armory in Cuba and a resource facility in Germany." He answered their reward for winning a round. He then handed them the deck and says, "Now if I win for the 3rd time, you will tell me your most secure and secretive plan. If you win the second hand, I will tell you about a client you will want to know about."


----------



## Zenkiki (Dec 2, 2019)

JackJackal said:


> Stephanie sighed and finished brewing the tea. "Mostly business. I have some clients I need to meet. . . Among other people" she said giving off a mixed aura of anger and concern as she poured the tea "just routine stuff"


Heru nods at her, and sipped her new batch of tea. Then she rested it in her palm. "Maybe you should take Sabrina here with you. You know how it is working with someon. You need the help."


----------



## JackJackal (Dec 2, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Heru nods at her, and sipped her new batch of tea. Then she rested it in her palm. "Maybe you should take Sabrina here with you. You know how it is working with someon. You need the help."


The panda sighed and slightly groaned "Grandmother I dont need help I can take care of myself" she said with an annoyed frown then looked at sabrina with a rather cold gaze "Besides she'd probably just get in the way"


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 2, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Paul adjusted his stance in the opening and shrugged, a nonchalant look on his face. “Oh, I dunno. I reckon I’s just say a lil birdie told me it was what y’all mafia men call a ‘contracted hit.’ Ain't no Blackpaw. I reckon I dunno who done it, but maybe that’ll help ya find the killer.”



The feline was thrown completely off guard, hearing that it was a contracted assassination from the Whitepaws. She looked to Wulf in disbelief. 




Zenkiki said:


> Jackson glares hearing that the two didnt know how their boss had died, but found the answer from Paul sufficient enough. He then shuffled the deck again and let them cut the deck. They pulled out a King and so he slowly drew and pit it down and shrugged seeing the 6. "We have an armory in Cuba and a resource facility in Germany." He answered their reward for winning a round. He then handed them the deck and says, "Now if I win for the 3rd time, you will tell me your most secure and secretive plan. If you win the second hand, I will tell you about a client you will want to know about."



Fia felt very nervous with this round. Sure that they finally won a round, but how things are looking, it's not in their favor. She slowly looks to Wulf, genuinely worried that they will fair because of a card game. 

(@Wulf Canavar )


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Dec 2, 2019)

The kitsune looked over the papers before realizing she forgot his name. _Akako you BAKA! you forgot his name_, she face palmed. _Stupid, stupid, stupid, how are you gonna find this unnamed apes paper_, a moment passed full of mental japanese swearing before she came to a realization, AN APE _THATS IT!._ She again sifted around before finding paperwork with a grizzled chimpanzee on it. Roberto Dunne_, well Mr Dunne looks like you've got a date inbound, _using a pencil she erased "M cafeteria" and replace it with "F cafeteria".


----------



## Zenkiki (Dec 2, 2019)

JackJackal said:


> The panda sighed and slightly groaned "Grandmother I dont need help I can take care of myself" she said with an annoyed frown then looked at sabrina with a rather cold gaze "Besides she'd probably just get in the way"


Heru smiled at her, not letting the groaning dissuade her. She then talks to her Japanese to keep Sabrina out of it. <"I am sure that you will be fine with her. She is stronger than you think.. and from what she said, she has a background of danger.">


----------



## JackJackal (Dec 2, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Heru smiled at her, not letting the groaning dissuade her. She then talks to her Japanese to keep Sabrina out of it. <"I am sure that you will be fine with her. She is stronger than you think.. and from what she said, she has a background of danger.">


She crossed her arms and looked away <"Her? Danger? Yeah right."> she scoffed <"she'd probably hide like a frightened kitten if we were in a fight">


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 2, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James and Irons began to pick away at the rocks as they returned, Irons not noticing the rocks were unsteady. As James mined he felt a pebble drop and hit his shoulder. He looked up and around for a moment and shrugged, going back to work as he worked as hard as he could.



Meanwhile, farther in the mine, some inmates are setting up dynamites on a wall to make an opening. One of the guards overseeing it leans into the leader and whispers, "Uh, sir. Do you think this is a good idea? We're deep enough. What if the roof collapse on us?!" The leader growls and slaps him. "Hush, boy! I know what I'm doing. And besides, we can spare a few body for sacrifices." The inmates made way and lit up the dynamite. 

*KABOOM!*

The wall blew up and made a hole for another passage. However, the mine starts to rumble all the way towards the entrance of the mine. Inmates and guards alike noticed and is immediately alarmed. One of the guards shouted, "EVERYONE OUT!!!!" Soon, the ceiling starts falling as the men, inmates and guards, scream and run for their life.


(@Captain TrashPanda @JackJackal )


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 2, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> The kitsune looked over the papers before realizing she forgot his name. _Akako you BAKA! you forgot his name_, she face palmed. _Stupid, stupid, stupid, how are you gonna find this unnamed apes paper_, a moment passed full of mental japanese swearing before she came to a realization, AN APE _THATS IT!._ She again sifted around before finding paperwork with a grizzled chimpanzee on it. Roberto Dunne_, well Mr Dunne looks like you've got a date inbound, _using a pencil she erased "M cafeteria" and replace it with "F cafeteria".



Akako suddenly hears moaning in the background, and probably knows what's going on. Maybe it's time to leave since they're going to be awhile....

Akako...

[LEAVE] [GO] [GTFO]


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Dec 2, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> After all the inmates of cells A and C got their food and ate, they were released to go back to their cells or go to the workshops. The cells B gets released and go to lunch.
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> ...



"Hey Fallon. How have you been?" Peter asked him, kindly.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Dec 2, 2019)

[GTFO]
"What the!", she turned around and emidiatly looked the other way. "ACK! I gotta get out of here", she sprinted out covering her eyes, "why?! why would she let it escalate knowing I was there?!".


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 2, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> "Hey Fallon. How have you been?" Peter asked him, kindly.



"Aye, been havin' pains in me back. I think I be go seein' thee nurses. I don't mind since thee be a thing of beauty. One o' thee good things bein' here. Anyway, ye seems to be makin' friends. That's good." 




GrimnCoyote said:


> [GTFO]
> "What the!", she turned around and emidiatly looked the other way. "ACK! I gotta get out of here", she sprinted out covering her eyes, "why?! why would she let it escalate knowing I was there?!".



Akako left the room and want down the corridor. Without paying attention, she runs into a fox guard and made him spill his water on his uniform. "AH! What the-?! HEY! Where do you think you're going?! Where were you stationed?! You're coming with me to Solitary!" He glared at her and grabbed her by the arm.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Dec 2, 2019)

"W-what no please I was I...!!!", she pleaded as she was manhandle. _Think of something Akako quick_, the kitsune thought dragging her feet, _just do what the lioness did to that other guard_. Akako loosened up and got close to the fox, _here goes nothing. _"Please mister there's gotta be something a vixen like me could do to covince you to let me go", she used herfree hands finger to twirl the fur on the back of his neck, "would you really want a kitsune like me in solitary?".


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 2, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Meanwhile, farther in the mine, some inmates are setting up dynamites on a wall to make an opening. One of the guards overseeing it leans into the leader and whispers, "Uh, sir. Do you think this is a good idea? We're deep enough. What if the roof collapse on us?!" The leader growls and slaps him. "Hush, boy! I know what I'm doing. And besides, we can spare a few body for sacrifices." The inmates made way and lit up the dynamite.
> 
> *KABOOM!*
> 
> ...


James had hit a mighty swing when he heard the boom somewhere deep in the mine. He chuckled and said to himself, “Maybe Im the next John Henry,” when he heard the entire mine begin to rumble. Unbeknownst to them, that explosion had lit a pocket of gas, a massive flame now racing through the mine like a fire from a dragon. James and Irons looked towards where the blast noise had come from and saw this. They both immediately dropped their picks and and started to run. 
“RUN!!! FLASH FIRE!!!” James screamed as he began his futile running. 
As the flame quickly gained on them, Irons realized there was no escape... at least not for him. Quickly, he grabbed James and pulled him behind a rock, putting himself in between James and the fire. 
“Thank you for the factory James... I have to repay my debt now.”
The flames blew by them, immediately scorching the jacket and fur off Irons back and giving him fatal burns, his scream being heard as the flame whooshed by. James also suffered burns on his face and arms, grimacing and screaming as he he suffered non-fatal burns. He started screaming praying, desperately hoping he wasn’t gonna die. Irons however was on the way to meet his maker... and as the cave finished collapsing around them, blocking the way out, James held a dying Irons in his arms. He held him close as he could barely breath from the trauma. He just sat there as his ears rang loudly for a moment before speaking. 
“J-j-Jack?... Mute?... anyone there?”


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Dec 2, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> "Aye, been havin' pains in me back. I think I be go seein' thee nurses. I don't mind since thee be a thing of beauty. One o' thee good things bein' here. Anyway, ye seems to be makin' friends. That's good."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"This prison has a nurse?" Peter asked, astounded. "I didn't think medical care was a luxury they'd give us honestly." _Though I suppose it makes sense. _


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 2, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "W-what no please I was I...!!!", she pleaded as she was manhandle. _Think of something Akako quick_, the kitsune thought dragging her feet, _just do what the lioness did to that other guard_. Akako loosened up and got close to the fox, _here goes nothing. _"Please mister there's gotta be something a vixen like me could do to covince you to let me go", she used herfree hands finger to twirl the fur on the back of his neck, "would you really want a kitsune like me in solitary?".



The fox guard was taken aback from Akako's forwardness that he blushed under his fur. "I...uhh...umm...."




Liseran Thistle said:


> "This prison has a nurse?" Peter asked, astounded. "I didn't think medical care was a luxury they'd give us honestly." _Though I suppose it makes sense. _



"Yep. There be nurses 'n doctors on standby fer anyone hurt. Especially inmates that can make thee money."


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Dec 2, 2019)

"Oh surely a big strong canine such as yourself would much rather keep a damsel like me within his eyeline", she fluttered her eyelashes. "I'd hate for such a hard worker to miss out on a much deserved lovely view during his guard duty", she put her head on his left shoulder, "am I right".


----------



## JackJackal (Dec 2, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James had hit a mighty swing when he heard the boom somewhere deep in the mine. He chuckled and said to himself, “Maybe Im the next John Henry,” when he heard the entire mine begin to rumble. Unbeknownst to them, that explosion had lit a pocket of gas, a massive flame now racing through the mine like a fire from a dragon. James and Irons looked towards where the blast noise had come from and saw this. They both immediately dropped their picks and and started to run.
> “RUN!!! FLASH FIRE!!!” James screamed as he began his futile running.
> As the flame quickly gained on them, Irons realized there was no escape... at least not for him. Quickly, he grabbed James and pulled him behind a rock, putting himself in between James and the fire.
> “Thank you for the factory James... I have to repay my debt now.”
> ...


Jack ran as quick as he could trying to get out before he was fried or crushed by the blast. '_FUCK FUCK FUCK! IM NOT GONNA MAKE IT!' _He thought as the flames drew near. As he ran he saw a rock he could hide behind. He dove for cover but over shot it just a little causing one arm to be caught in the flames. He screamed in agony as his arm was cooked like a steak. When it was all said and done. He had passed out from the pain and lay unconscious on the ground.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 2, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James had hit a mighty swing when he heard the boom somewhere deep in the mine. He chuckled and said to himself, “Maybe Im the next John Henry,” when he heard the entire mine begin to rumble. Unbeknownst to them, that explosion had lit a pocket of gas, a massive flame now racing through the mine like a fire from a dragon. James and Irons looked towards where the blast noise had come from and saw this. They both immediately dropped their picks and and started to run.
> “RUN!!! FLASH FIRE!!!” James screamed as he began his futile running.
> As the flame quickly gained on them, Irons realized there was no escape... at least not for him. Quickly, he grabbed James and pulled him behind a rock, putting himself in between James and the fire.
> “Thank you for the factory James... I have to repay my debt now.”
> ...





JackJackal said:


> Jack ran as quick as he could trying to get out before he was fried or crushed by the blast. '_FUCK FUCK FUCK! IM NOT GONNA MAKE IT!' _He thought as the flames drew near. As he ran he saw a rock he could hide behind. He dove for cover but over shot it just a little causing one arm to be caught in the flames. He screamed in agony as his arm was cooked like a steak. When it was all said and done. He had passed out from the pain and lay unconscious on the ground.



The lion and tiger immediately stop what they're doing and head toward the exit. However, the lion shoved the tiger, making him trip as the lion let the cave unarmed and just in time before the entrance collapsed. The tiger sits up and looks back to see the flames. He quickly got up to his feet and took cover behind a rock and curled into a ball as the flames whooshed by. Once everything died down, there were screams of pain, agony, and panic. Some who survived either helped those in need or started digging their way out. The tiger slowly got out of hiding as he trembled a bit. He first sees Jack unconscious and checked for his pulse. Once he finds that he's still alive, he scooped up his body and took him over where other fur were injured as some tried to tend to their wounds. He laid Jack up against the wall and goes to look for Iron and James. He travels back as he gets bumped here and there until he heard James called out for him. He followed his voice until he find James and Irons in his condition. His ears folded back as he kneels in front of James and start saying a prayer to Irons in Hebrew. He then looked at James and finally spoke. "Go...we must. Come...I help. Please...come...me...you come...please."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 2, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "Oh surely a big strong canine such as yourself would much rather keep a damsel like me within his eyeline", she fluttered her eyelashes. "I'd hate for such a hard worker to miss out on a much deserved lovely view during his guard duty", she put her head on his left shoulder, "am I right".



The guard makes a loud gulp and shakes his head. "No. You're right. Fine, I won't take you to Solitary. But I do need to take you somewhere, so...*ahem*." He grabbed her by the shoulder and gently pushed her away. "Alright, now I need to take you to one of the workshops. Follow me." He leads Akako back to the prison and takes her to the laundry room. He turns to her. "Here you are. Now don't do that again, alright?"


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Dec 2, 2019)

"Oh certainly Mr Guard", she said wagging her tail, "a man like you is one to be listened to".


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 2, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "Oh certainly Mr Guard", she said wagging her tail, "a man like you is one to be listened to".



The guard blushed more. "R-right! Now be off with you. Go!"


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Dec 2, 2019)

Akako smiled and waved him off and began doing laundry. _I cannot beleive that worked_, she smirked to herself, _he was totally hypnotized by me, nante baka. I spent years learning all these magic tricks and had no clue I already possessed a real life spell. Perhaps I can use this simple technique to get info on the rest of my group, _the vixen filled the washer, _just got to remember not to go to far with this like the lioness or else I'd dishonor my name._


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 2, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> The lion and tiger immediately stop what they're doing and head toward the exit. However, the lion shoved the tiger, making him trip as the lion let the cave unarmed and just in time before the entrance collapsed. The tiger sits up and looks back to see the flames. He quickly got up to his feet and took cover behind a rock and curled into a ball as the flames whooshed by. Once everything died down, there were screams of pain, agony, and panic. Some who survived either helped those in need or started digging their way out. The tiger slowly got out of hiding as he trembled a bit. He first sees Jack unconscious and checked for his pulse. Once he finds that he's still alive, he scooped up his body and took him over where other fur were injured as some tried to tend to their wounds. He laid Jack up against the wall and goes to look for Iron and James. He travels back as he gets bumped here and there until he heard James called out for him. He followed his voice until he find James and Irons in his condition. His ears folded back as he kneels in front of James and start saying a prayer to Irons in Hebrew. He then looked at James and finally spoke. "Go...we must. Come...I help. Please...come...me...you come...please."


James had moved slightly, sitting the dying Irons down and holding him by the non-burned portion of his head. Irons was rasply breathing, making pained wheezes. He slowly reached up to James and put a paw on his face.
“G-go... lead t-them Whitepaws like the man you are... you’re a strong coon... d-don’t throw it away...”
Irons made one more pained breath before he went silent, falling limp into James’ arms. James began to weep as he held the charred body, tears beginning to stream down his face as he sobbed harder and harder. He hugged the body of his compatriot for a moment before letting him go, laying him on the ground and closing his eyes. “See you on the other side, Irons.” He turned back and saw the tiger finally speak. He nodded and stood up, the burns stinging as he moved. He grimaced and felt his face... only to feel no fur on the right side of his face. He couldn’t even feel the skin, meaning he had suffered a third degree burn. He trembled and shakily sighed before speaking. “Yea... we need to get this open thought. I don’t know how much fell... but I’m gonna dig my way out of here or die trying. I’m getting us out.”
He walked over to Jack and saw he was unconscious. He felt his pulse and breathed in relief. “Steady pulse... he’ll wake up soon enough.”
James limped to the collapsed rock and saw there were holes in the rocks, the faint light of day barely peeking through. “We have air flow... so those who don’t die of burns shouldn’t die of lack of oxygen. We just need to get through.”
James looked back to where he and Irons has been working and saw their pick axes. He limped his way over to them and picked them up, grimacing as he discovered he had minor burns on his paws. He limped back to the massive rock wall and sized it up in his mind.
_“I’m not dying in here... and the sooner we clear this wall, the better. We can get medical help.”_
He gripped the pick axes with authority before beginning to swing, a loud _clang, clang, clang _ringing out. He swung in a medium rhythm, his burns now starting to bleed and causing more pain. James’ adrenaline was so high however that he pushed through, picking away and trying to clear out the debris. Even if they could get the top of the pile to shift down, they could attempt to scale it and get out. If not that, they just needed to get a hole dug out. James swung with all his might, determined to free the captives.


HopeTLioness said:


> Chasy held the hug for a moment before slowly let's go. She looked at Sash and smiled. "Thank you. I haven't had a hug like that in a very long time." Soon, the guards came up and grabbed her bags. Chasy said her final goodbye and left the cell with the door closed shut. Leaving Sashenka alone in her cell.


“<You’re welcome,> Chasy.” She smiled a sad smile as she said her final parting and was escorted away. Sash crawled up in her bed and sighed, curled up under the blankets as the room suddenly felt a bit cold.


HopeTLioness said:


> The feline was thrown completely off guard, hearing that it was a contracted assassination from the Whitepaws. She looked to Wulf in disbelief.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Paul just shrugged at her disbelief and went to the register, waiting for the Blackpaws to pay for their dinner.


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Dec 3, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Jackson glares hearing that the two didnt know how their boss had died, but found the answer from Paul sufficient enough. He then shuffled the deck again and let them cut the deck. They pulled out a King and so he slowly drew and pit it down and shrugged seeing the 6. "We have an armory in Cuba and a resource facility in Germany." He answered their reward for winning a round. He then handed them the deck and says, "Now if I win for the 3rd time, you will tell me your most secure and secretive plan. If you win the second hand, I will tell you about a client you will want to know about."




Wulf growled at that.   "That's not how this works.   WE get to choose the questions you answer.   We don't give a crap about your bases in Cuba and Germany.   

He put out his hand, covering three deck of cards.  

"Oh, H*** no,  you don't get to pick the question we answer AND the question you answer!  And why would we give a fart about some client you have?  "  he snorted.    "Next you'll be telling us about your masseuse!  As if we care. "

He was still leaning forward, hand covering the deck of cards to pause the game.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 3, 2019)

Wulf Canavar said:


> Wulf growled at that.   "That's not how this works.   WE get to choose the questions you answer.   We don't give a crap about your bases in Cuba and Germany.
> 
> He put out his hand, covering three deck of cards.
> 
> ...



Fia watched as Wulf paused the game. She looked back at Jackson to see what he had to say.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 3, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James had moved slightly, sitting the dying Irons down and holding him by the non-burned portion of his head. Irons was rasply breathing, making pained wheezes. He slowly reached up to James and put a paw on his face.
> “G-go... lead t-them Whitepaws like the man you are... you’re a strong coon... d-don’t throw it away...”
> Irons made one more pained breath before he went silent, falling limp into James’ arms. James began to weep as he held the charred body, tears beginning to stream down his face as he sobbed harder and harder. He hugged the body of his compatriot for a moment before letting him go, laying him on the ground and closing his eyes. “See you on the other side, Irons.” He turned back and saw the tiger finally speak. He nodded and stood up, the burns stinging as he moved. He grimaced and felt his face... only to feel no fur on the right side of his face. He couldn’t even feel the skin, meaning he had suffered a third degree burn. He trembled and shakily sighed before speaking. “Yea... we need to get this open thought. I don’t know how much fell... but I’m gonna dig my way out of here or die trying. I’m getting us out.”
> He walked over to Jack and saw he was unconscious. He felt his pulse and breathed in relief. “Steady pulse... he’ll wake up soon enough.”
> ...



The tiger follows James and grabs a pick axe as well. He begins swinging as hard as he can, helping James and the other furs trying to get free. Meanwhile on the other side, some of the inmates are trying to dig and pick axe to free the others. The lion from James' team is seen trying to sneak away while the madness is going on. One of the guards sees him, alerted the others, and they went after him. The other guards either help with the digging process or watch the others. One guard radios to the prison to alert them on what's happening and to send over medical help.


----------



## Zenkiki (Dec 3, 2019)

JackJackal said:


> She crossed her arms and looked away <"Her? Danger? Yeah right."> she scoffed <"she'd probably hide like a frightened kitten if we were in a fight">


Heru says in english, "We will see..." Sab looks at her a little confused but she looks at Stephanie and says, "give me a gun or a knife and I'll show you what I can do."



Wulf Canavar said:


> Wulf growled at that.   "That's not how this works.   WE get to choose the questions you answer.   We don't give a crap about your bases in Cuba and Germany.
> 
> He put out his hand, covering three deck of cards.
> 
> ...


You should know how important info is. You wont play along because you are a big grumpy pants and want to get to the point. The third question the one you want. So you can get what you want and two more." He smacks his hand off his deck of cards and says, "now I'm shuffling." He snatched it from Wulf and shuffles it. He drew a Queen of clubs.


----------



## JackJackal (Dec 3, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Heru says in english, "We will see..." Sab looks at her a little confused but she looks at Stephanie and says, "give me a gun or a knife and I'll show you what I can do."


". . .fine. you can come. But only because I need to get going soon and dont want to argue." Stephanie said rolling her eyes "But whatever happens you let me handle it!"


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 3, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Heru says in english, "We will see..." Sab looks at her a little confused but she looks at Stephanie and says, "give me a gun or a knife and I'll show you what I can do."
> 
> 
> You should know how important info is. You wont play along because you are a big grumpy pants and want to get to the point. The third question the one you want. So you can get what you want and two more." He smacks his hand off his deck of cards and says, "now I'm shuffling." He snatched it from Wulf and shuffles it. He drew a Queen of clubs.



Fia placed a paw on Wulf's shoulder while looking up at him to calm him down. She then looks back at the deck and takes a deep breath. She slowly grabs the top of the card and flipped it over. Luckily, it was a Ace of diamonds and she sighed in relief. She looked at Jackson as says. 

"Ace of Diamonds, senore. Now tell us about this client."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 3, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> The tiger follows James and grabs a pick axe as well. He begins swinging as hard as he can, helping James and the other furs trying to get free. Meanwhile on the other side, some of the inmates are trying to dig and pick axe to free the others. The lion from James' team is seen trying to sneak away while the madness is going on. One of the guards sees him, alerted the others, and they went after him. The other guards either help with the digging process or watch the others. One guard radios to the prison to alert them on what's happening and to send over medical help.


James swung continuously, blood beginning to trickle down his hands and his back as he grueled away, tears of anger running down his face. He was determined to get out, and to make sure the lion who tripped the tiger was brought down. He swung as blood began to coat the handles of the pickaxes, James grunting and huffing as he slowly cleared the rocks away, the faint light of day on the other side driving him. His adrenaline had him laser focused on survival and blocked out the pain, but James knew in the back of his mind he was gonna be in severe pain very soon. If he cleared the blockage, he knew he could get some decent painkillers not just for him but for everyone.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 3, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James swung continuously, blood beginning to trickle down his hands and his back as he grueled away, tears of anger running down his face. He was determined to get out, and to make sure the lion who tripped the tiger was brought down. He swung as blood began to coat the handles of the pickaxes, James grunting and huffing as he slowly cleared the rocks away, the faint light of day on the other side driving him. His adrenaline had him laser focused on survival and blocked out the pain, but James knew in the back of his mind he was gonna be in severe pain very soon. If he cleared the blockage, he knew he could get some decent painkillers not just for him but for everyone.



After a long, hard hour of digging, they finally break through and cleared the way. Soon, inmates and guards that was outside rushed in and helped the captives that were injured and brought them over to the medical area. medical personnels quickly got to work to treat the wounded while the unforunate victims that were killed, their bodies were carried out and laid out to the side where cloths were covered over them. The tiger wrapped one of James' arm around him as he helped him over to the medical area. Satine the porcupine sees them and points to an available table and the tiger sets him down before going back to get Jack. Satine gently pushed James back to lay him down and start treating his wounds. The tiger came back and sets Jack on another table as a doctor came over and checks on Jack. He then calls a nurse to come over and tend to his wound as he goes to the next patient.


----------



## Zenkiki (Dec 3, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Fia placed a paw on Wulf's shoulder while looking up at him to calm him down. She then looks back at the deck and takes a deep breath. She slowly grabs the top of the card and flipped it over. Luckily, it was a Ace of diamonds and she sighed in relief. She looked at Jackson as says.
> 
> "Ace of Diamonds, senore. Now tell us about this client."


He smiles seeing the ace again, happy the game wasnt over so soon. "There you go. Now we have a special... friend in Italy who handles a lot of our money and costs. Not someone to cross, and everyone who was taken knows about him, as he was what got all of them captured." He turns to wulf and smiles, "Oh... and he was there that night many years ago."



JackJackal said:


> ". . .fine. you can come. But only because I need to get going soon and dont want to argue." Stephanie said rolling her eyes "But whatever happens you let me handle it!"


Heru smiles and nods. "Wonderful. You dont have to leave for two weeks so there is no rush. Spend some time with me. I am not going to be here much longer you know."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 3, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> After a long, hard hour of digging, they finally break through and cleared the way. Soon, inmates and guards that was outside rushed in and helped the captives that were injured and brought them over to the medical area. medical personnels quickly got to work to treat the wounded while the unforunate victims that were killed, their bodies were carried out and laid out to the side where cloths were covered over them. The tiger wrapped one of James' arm around him as he helped him over to the medical area. Satine the porcupine sees them and points to an available table and the tiger sets him down before going back to get Jack. Satine gently pushed James back to lay him down and start treating his wounds. The tiger came back and sets Jack on another table as a doctor came over and checks on Jack. He then calls a nurse to come over and tend to his wound as he goes to the next patient.


James finally dropped his pickaxes, the handles soaked in his blood and almost no skin left on his palms. His entire body radiated pain as the adrenaline had faded about ten minutes prior. He fell to his knees and could barely breath, his heart rate booming in his ears. He felt himself being pulled up by the tiger and he mindlessly began to walk. He hung his head as he felt his world spin, faint shouting and commotion all around him. He felt himself put on a table and forced to lay down. As soon as he laid back he grimaced and gave a half hearted yelp of pain as he had suffered cuts and minor burns on his back and shoulder respectively. He looked to the porcupine and tried to speak, to tell him/her that he was in sheer pain and agony, but no words would come out. He just stuttered and groaned trying to put a sentence together.


----------



## JackJackal (Dec 3, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> After a long, hard hour of digging, they finally break through and cleared the way. Soon, inmates and guards that was outside rushed in and helped the captives that were injured and brought them over to the medical area. medical personnels quickly got to work to treat the wounded while the unforunate victims that were killed, their bodies were carried out and laid out to the side where cloths were covered over them. The tiger wrapped one of James' arm around him as he helped him over to the medical area. Satine the porcupine sees them and points to an available table and the tiger sets him down before going back to get Jack. Satine gently pushed James back to lay him down and start treating his wounds. The tiger came back and sets Jack on another table as a doctor came over and checks on Jack. He then calls a nurse to come over and tend to his wound as he goes to the next patient.


The pain from contact to the wounds on Jack's arm was enough to stir him up. His eyes opened slowly as they adjusted to the light. With a groan he looked around to see what was happening and sighed weakly. Another brush with death. What's next? The threat of drowning?


Zenkiki said:


> Heru smiles and nods. "Wonderful. You dont have to leave for two weeks so there is no rush. Spend some time with me. I am not going to be here much longer you know."


"Of course nana. You dont have to tell me twice" she said and sat back down. Though she glares at sabrina subtly. She didnt want to take her but she'd do it to avoid arguing with Heru


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 3, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> He smiles seeing the ace again, happy the game wasnt over so soon. "There you go. Now we have a special... friend in Italy who handles a lot of our money and costs. Not someone to cross, and everyone who was taken knows about him, as he was what got all of them captured." He turns to wulf and smiles, "Oh... and he was there that night many years ago."
> 
> 
> Heru smiles and nods. "Wonderful. You dont have to leave for two weeks so there is no rush. Spend some time with me. I am not going to be here much longer you know."



Fia furrowed her brows at the answer. She then turns to Wulf. "Wulf, what does he mean?"




Captain TrashPanda said:


> James finally dropped his pickaxes, the handles soaked in his blood and almost no skin left on his palms. His entire body radiated pain as the adrenaline had faded about ten minutes prior. He fell to his knees and could barely breath, his heart rate booming in his ears. He felt himself being pulled up by the tiger and he mindlessly began to walk. He hung his head as he felt his world spin, faint shouting and commotion all around him. He felt himself put on a table and forced to lay down. As soon as he laid back he grimaced and gave a half hearted yelp of pain as he had suffered cuts and minor burns on his back and shoulder respectively. He looked to the porcupine and tried to speak, to tell him/her that he was in sheer pain and agony, but no words would come out. He just stuttered and groaned trying to put a sentence together.



Satine saw in his eyes and how he whimpers sends her a red flag that something else is wrong. She turns his over to the side and sees his scars. She quickly took out some scissors and cut his shirt open and start treating his wounds.




JackJackal said:


> The pain from contact to the wounds on Jack's arm was enough to stir him up. His eyes opened slowly as they adjusted to the light. With a groan he looked around to see what was happening and sighed weakly. Another brush with death. What's next? The threat of drowning?



The nurse that's taking care of him looked into his eyes. "Hey, hey, can you hear me? It's going to be alright. I will take care of you. Are you feeling any pain in other areas besides your arm?"


----------



## JackJackal (Dec 3, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Fia furrowed her brows at the answer. She then turns to Wulf. "Wulf, what does he mean?"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<s-son of a bitch..."> he groaned in Spanish. Something he did when he wanted to hide what he was saying from others. He then turned to nurse and shook his head "n-no...my arm is the only thing burnt to hell"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 3, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Satine saw in his eyes and how he whimpers sends her a red flag that something else is wrong. She turns his over to the side and sees his scars. She quickly took out some scissors and cut his shirt open and start treating his wounds.


James took slow, strained breaths, slowly becoming aware of his surroundings. He still tried to speak however as the porcupine worked on his back. He grimaced and groaned, and the porcupine would find on his back the fur that wasn’t singed off was drenched in blood, along with areas of his neck. At the moment, mainly his hands and his face are bleeding, his palms looking like raw meat as he had made the burns worst by swinging the pickaxes.


----------



## Seph (Dec 3, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> After all the inmates of cells A and C got their food and ate, they were released to go back to their cells or go to the workshops. The cells B gets released and go to lunch.
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> ...


Sal was just getting his tray as Fallon walked up, him and Peter started talking, so Sal didn't think much of it. But as he kept talking all Sal could hear was his accent. He got his food and sat down at a nearby table while they spoke, Sal could barely understand him anyway. His English was worse than Southern Americans, and Sal had enough trouble understanding them. But, Sal decided to keep his mouth shut this time, Peter seemed to know and like Fallon more than Sal, so he decided against saying anything negative about him.



HopeTLioness said:


> The fox guard was taken aback from Akako's forwardness that he blushed under his fur. "I...uhh...umm...."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"From what I hear, the guards are real protective about the nurses, people say that somethings going on between then. Sal said. "Just rumours though, I've never been down there myself." He said as he ate.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Dec 3, 2019)

Zach had left the diner so quickly, he realized he had ordered something and just...left without ever getting it. By the time he realized this, however, he was already at the Payphone ready to dial Elvyra's number. Stepping into the rectangular box, he kept thinking about how his cousin must be doing, whether or not she had found that new bodyguard she's been hankering after for months. The phone rang in his ear for quite some time, before he heard her familiar southern belle accent. 

"Hello, Elvyra Highwater speaking, to who do I owe the pleasure?" She answered.

"Hey cuz...It's me again..." Elvyra was silent for a few seconds which couldn't be good. Silence meant haggling, and haggling meant there was definitely a price for what he was going to ask for. 

"What the hell do you want, you mangy son of a bitch?" She hissed. "I've got things to do Zachariah, I don't have time to be wasting with your lazy ass over the phone." 

"Wha-Lazy?! When have I ever turned down work for you, you entitled witch! I damn near broke my back helping you move into that floozy mansion of yours!" 

Elvyra snorted."Oh please. Peter was doing most of the lifting, I saw him! Plus he's nicer 'an you anyway." She grumbled. "What do you _want?"
_
"Speaking of Peter...I kind of need your help with something."
"Engagement rings are expensive, buy your own." 

Zach huffed, getting annoyed with her very fast. "It's not that kind of problem!" He said. 

Elvyra was quiet again. "Oh my god, don't tell me you need someone dead?" Zach was about to blow a casket at this point.

"No-"
"Is it a man? Some other guy is after your beau, and you need-"
"Please for the love of all that's holy, will you slow down and listen!" Zach nearly shouted into the phone. "Peter's gone and got himself captured by some really bad people, and I don't have anyone I know besides you who can help." 

"Bad people? Like..._You got involved with the fucking mafia, Zach_?" She whispered angrily into the phone. "That's the only kind of bad people that anyone calls _me _about." 

Zach sighed, heavily. "Yes...I got involved with the Mob. And Peter got taken by this gang and sent to a prison in Italy." 

"How did Peter get involved? Did that idiot follow you?" Zach didn't quite answer that question, because he was still dealing with the fact that none of this would've happened if he had just dropped out of the Whitepaw's after that first mission. "Well don't speak all at once, now...Fine. I understand what's happened now. You went off on some dumb mission for the Mob, and that fool followed you around like some plucky dog, and now he's in hot water in a prison somewhere." The more she spoke the more despair that Zach felt at how truly hopeless their situation had become. Though, despite the sinking feeling forming in the pit of his stomach, he could hear the slight rustle of Elvyra's skirt as she got up from her little desk. 

"Listen here, Zachariah." She said. "I won't even ask you to pay me for this little favor of yours. I'll help you get Peter out, and I'll even help you get the rest of that entourage that got him sent there. But when this is over with? Don't ask me for shit." 

Zach was so happy he could cry at that moment. "Thank you, so much." 

"I'm only doing this because I like Peter more than you, and that's it!" 

"I'll be in your debt forever, Elvyra."

"Save the theatrics for later." She huffed. "Now...Italy, you said?"


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Dec 3, 2019)

Seph said:


> Sal was just getting his tray as Fallon walked up, him and Peter started talking, so Sal didn't think much of it. But as he kept talking all Sal could hear was his accent. He got his food and sat down at a nearby table while they spoke, Sal could barely understand him anyway. His English was worse than Southern Americans, and Sal had enough trouble understanding them. But, Sal decided to keep his mouth shut this time, Peter seemed to know and like Fallon more than Sal, so he decided against saying anything negative about him.
> 
> 
> "From what I hear, the guards are real protective about the nurses, people say that somethings going on between then. Sal said. "Just rumours though, I've never been down there myself." He said as he ate.



Peter turned to Sal, "Oh Fallon, have you met Sal yet? He's kind of a shy talker." He chuckled.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 3, 2019)

JackJackal said:


> <s-son of a bitch..."> he groaned in Spanish. Something he did when he wanted to hide what he was saying from others. He then turned to nurse and shook his head "n-no...my arm is the only thing burnt to hell"



The nurse nod her head and starts to treat his burnt arm.




Captain TrashPanda said:


> James took slow, strained breaths, slowly becoming aware of his surroundings. He still tried to speak however as the porcupine worked on his back. He grimaced and groaned, and the porcupine would find on his back the fur that wasn’t singed off was drenched in blood, along with areas of his neck. At the moment, mainly his hands and his face are bleeding, his palms looking like raw meat as he had made the burns worst by swinging the pickaxes.



After a good thirty minutes of cleaning and treating his wounds on his back, she gently turns him around to lay on his back and begins to clean and treat his face. She pats his face gently with the cloth get the blood off as she concentrates. She was quiet for a moment before she spoke. "You're one lucky coon. You may be suffering now but you will get better and stronger in time. Just hang in there."




Liseran Thistle said:


> Peter turned to Sal, "Oh Fallon, have you met Sal yet? He's kind of a shy talker." He chuckled.




Once he got his plate, he sat at the table with Peter and Sal and nod his head to him. "Pleasure to meet ya, lad." 




Seph said:


> Sal was just getting his tray as Fallon walked up, him and Peter started talking, so Sal didn't think much of it. But as he kept talking all Sal could hear was his accent. He got his food and sat down at a nearby table while they spoke, Sal could barely understand him anyway. His English was worse than Southern Americans, and Sal had enough trouble understanding them. But, Sal decided to keep his mouth shut this time, Peter seemed to know and like Fallon more than Sal, so he decided against saying anything negative about him.
> 
> 
> "From what I hear, the guards are real protective about the nurses, people say that somethings going on between then. Sal said. "Just rumours though, I've never been down there myself." He said as he ate.



"Aye, it'd be true. Yer see, thee nurses are beautiful lasses, and some of the guards already claim them as their one. However, there is one nurse that no fur should ever, _ever_ try to talk to her. Fer she is thee most beautiful and nicest nurse on staff. Eyes of baby blue, hair long and golden, fur soft and white as snow. Aye...any man would want to be with her. However, she's already be claimed by the lieutenant of thee guards, and he's a vicious son of a bitch. So I'd stay clear away from 'em."


----------



## JackJackal (Dec 3, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> The nurse nod her head and starts to treat his burnt arm.


The whole time the arm was treated Jack was cursing in Spanish or flinching away. His arm was scorched bad and damn it it still hurt


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Dec 3, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> He smiles seeing the ace again, happy the game wasnt over so soon. "There you go. Now we have a special... friend in Italy who handles a lot of our money and costs. Not someone to cross, and everyone who was taken knows about him, as he was what got all of them captured." He turns to wulf and smiles, "Oh... and he was there that night many years ago.





HopeTLioness said:


> Fia furrowed her brows at the answer. She then turns to Wulf. "Wulf, what does he mean?"



Wulf wrinkled his brow at Fia, then scowled at Jackson.  

"I think our FRIEND here is too smart for his own good."  He said.  

"Life is long, and full of important nights.  Which one are you talking about?  Because I'm pretty sure you don't mean the night I lost my virginity"


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Dec 3, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> The nurse nod her head and starts to treat his burnt arm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Peter snorted. _Claimed? That's just like men, isn't it? Going around and "Claiming" people. _"Well whoever's 'Claimed' her sounds like a real pig. You can't take people in relationships like that, it ain't right." He muttered. _But if she's a nurse, she's probably seen a bunch of the prisoners before...and she also probably knows a lot of the ins and outs of the prison. _Suddenly, and idea began to form in Peter's mind, though it was very risky, and not something he was willing to put someone else through. If he could end up winning the trust of this nurse, than maybe, just maybe he could get a better feel of the prison. But that would mean probably incurring the wrath of whoever has 'Claimed' her.  _I'll have to figure out who that is and take care of him before I can approach her. It'll be easier that way._


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 3, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Peter snorted. _Claimed? That's just like men, isn't it? Going around and "Claiming" people. _"Well whoever's 'Claimed' her sounds like a real pig. You can't take people in relationships like that, it ain't right." He muttered. _But if she's a nurse, she's probably seen a bunch of the prisoners before...and she also probably knows a lot of the ins and outs of the prison. _Suddenly, and idea began to form in Peter's mind, though it was very risky, and not something he was willing to put someone else through. If he could end up winning the trust of this nurse, than maybe, just maybe he could get a better feel of the prison. But that would mean probably incurring the wrath of whoever has 'Claimed' her.  _I'll have to figure out who that is and take care of him before I can approach her. It'll be easier that way._



Fallon nod his head. "Aye, I agree, lass. Besides, she doesn't like 'em. Hates his guts I hear. Now the one thing I can honestly say that he will leave her be when she's working. If she's tending to a patient, he can't do nuthin."


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Dec 3, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Fallon nod his head. "Aye, I agree, lass. Besides, she doesn't like 'em. Hates his guts I hear. Now the one thing I can honestly say that he will leave her be when she's working. If she's tending to a patient, he can't do nuthin."



_So he's only drifting around her when she's not working, huh? I wonder..._"What's the name of this fella, anyway?" He tried to rack his brain for any slight memory of the guards that walked by his cell every once in awhile, but he didn't quite know all of their names yet. And even if he did, he couldn't remember any of them talking about a nurse at the prison.


----------



## Zenkiki (Dec 3, 2019)

Wulf Canavar said:


> Wulf wrinkled his brow at Fia, then scowled at Jackson.
> 
> "I think our FRIEND here is too smart for his own good."  He said.
> 
> "Life is long, and full of important nights.  Which one are you talking about?  Because I'm pretty sure you don't mean the night I lost my virginity"


Jackson rolls his eyes and took a drink of his cup and slowly purrs out, "Charming." The stares into Wulf's eyes. "I mean the night little Sabby had to grow up because her little mommy died."



JackJackal said:


> The pain from contact to the wounds on Jack's arm was enough to stir him up. His eyes opened slowly as they adjusted to the light. With a groan he looked around to see what was happening and sighed weakly. Another brush with death. What's next? The threat of drowning?
> 
> "Of course nana. You dont have to tell me twice" she said and sat back down. Though she glares at sabrina subtly. She didnt want to take her but she'd do it to avoid arguing with Heru


Heru smiled and then told her to sit down an enjoy tea together. After the 2 weeks were up heru said goodbye to both the girls.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 3, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> _So he's only drifting around her when she's not working, huh? I wonder..._"What's the name of this fella, anyway?" He tried to rack his brain for any slight memory of the guards that walked by his cell every once in awhile, but he didn't quite know all of their names yet. And even if he did, he couldn't remember any of them talking about a nurse at the prison.



The mandrill thought about it for a moment. "Hmm...let's see....OH! I remember! He be called Venenzio Esposito. He's a wolverine. Big and tall bastard."


----------



## Seph (Dec 3, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> The mandrill thought about it for a moment. "Hmm...let's see....OH! I remember! He be called Venenzio Esposito. He's a wolverine. Big and tall bastard."


Sal looked over at him, and then to Peter. He saw Peter deep in thought and decided to take a guess, Peter had been talking about how much of a Pig the lieutenant was, maybe he planned on fighting him. "What, you're thinking about going to the clinic Peter?" Sal asked, trying not to laugh at the idea of Peter fighting the lieutenant, or anyone. Peter wasn't much of a physical specimen, but maybe Sal was underestimating him.


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Dec 3, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Jackson rolls his eyes and took a drink of his cup and slowly purrs out, "Charming." The stares into Wulf's eyes. "I mean the night little Sabby had to grow up because her little mommy died."



Wulf narrowed his eyes.   Several things clicked in his mind at that point. 

"So you know Stefano Maione then,  and are working with him.   But that doesn't explain how......

Are you saying HE is holding them prisoner?"


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Dec 3, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> The mandrill thought about it for a moment. "Hmm...let's see....OH! I remember! He be called Venenzio Esposito. He's a wolverine. Big and tall bastard."



"A wolverine?" _That means he'll be a little harder to take down than most other Beasts. _He looked up determined. _That doesn't mean it'll be impossible, though. _"I don't think I've ever actually met a wolverine." Peter chuckled, softly. "They're probably really scary." 



Seph said:


> Sal looked over at him, and then to Peter. He saw Peter deep in thought and decided to take a guess, Peter had been talking about how much of a Pig the lieutenant was, maybe he planned on fighting him. "What, you're thinking about going to the clinic Peter?" Sal asked, trying not to laugh at the idea of Peter fighting the lieutenant, or anyone. Peter wasn't much of a physical specimen, but maybe Sal was underestimating him.



Peter looked surprised. "I wasn't thinkin' anything! I mean, a bunny like me couldn't do much against anyone, really." He lied.  "I'm just adding onto the list of people to avoid." Peter smirked.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 3, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> After a good thirty minutes of cleaning and treating his wounds on his back, she gently turns him around to lay on his back and begins to clean and treat his face. She pats his face gently with the cloth get the blood off as she concentrates. She was quiet for a moment before she spoke. "You're one lucky coon. You may be suffering now but you will get better and stronger in time. Just hang in there.”


Slowly, James came around, the ringing and thumping in his ears gradually fading. He groaned softly as she patted his wounds dry from blood. He grimaced as she began to wrap his raw hands, finally able to put a sentence together. 
“I-Irons... y-you gotta get Irons out... b-bury him with honor... D-Doberman, back is completely ch-charred... p-p-please, I beg you...”
He reached a bandaged hand up and put it on the porcupine’s shoulder, his eyes pleading for her to do something, anything, about his fallen friend.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Dec 3, 2019)

Umbra sat listening, quite bored now that he had no one to annoy. The conversation also didn't seem to interest him all that much, when honestly the only thing he cared about was getting everyone out of that prison. _The sooner we leave this diner, the faster I can help them get everyone out of the prison, and the faster and I can finally leave their group all together...
_
He hadn't exactly planned on staying indefinitely with them, and he was only really sticking around because he felt he owed them at least his help. 

Soon Zach returned, looking a little bit better than he did when he stormed out. He took a seat next to Umbra again, and sighed, seeing that the waitress had indeed still left that drink he ordered on the table. 

"Welp, I finally up and did it. I gave her a call." He told him. "My cousin says she'll help us, and she says she'll do it free of charge." 

Umbra nodded. "Hmm...I don't think I've met your cousin before, but I have heard of her. She's a prominent doctor in the medical field, isn't she?" He asked. "My, it seems medicine runs in the family." 

"Yeah, well she told me she'd be coming down here to give us any help we need. Though...I don't really know what that help entails." Zach admitted.


----------



## Zenkiki (Dec 3, 2019)

Wulf Canavar said:


> Wulf narrowed his eyes.   Several things clicked in his mind at that point.
> 
> "So you know Stefano Maione then,  and are working with him.   But that doesn't explain how......
> 
> Are you saying HE is holding them prisoner?"


"Is that the third question you want to ask me since you were so upset not getting to choose your questions before." He shuffles the deck once again and then drew the Queen of hearts.


----------



## Seph (Dec 3, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> "A wolverine?" _That means he'll be a little harder to take down than most other Beasts. _He looked up determined. _That doesn't mean it'll be impossible, though. _"I don't think I've ever actually met a wolverine." Peter chuckled, softly. "They're probably really scary."
> 
> 
> 
> Peter looked surprised. "I wasn't thinkin' anything! I mean, a bunny like me couldn't do much against anyone, really." He lied.  "I'm just adding onto the list of people to avoid." Peter smirked.


"Alright." Sal said shrugging. "Just didn't want you to get killed is all." Sal said, dropping the subject. "I've met a couple wolverines before, they're not that bad. They're like...weird...dogs." Sal said not sure how to describe them. "Unless you're scared of dogs then you shouldn't be scared of them."


----------



## JackJackal (Dec 3, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Heru smiled and then told her to sit down an enjoy tea together. After the 2 weeks were up heru said goodbye to both the girls.


Stephanie said goodbye to heru and gave her a hug before heading out with sabrina reluctantly. After about an hour's walk she started asking g questions. "So. What brought you to nana Heru?" She asked without looking at her


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 3, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> "Is that the third question you want to ask me since you were so upset not getting to choose your questions before." He shuffles the deck once again and then drew the Queen of hearts.



Fia took a deep breath, picked up a card from the deck, and flipped it over. 
Unfortunately, it was nine of hearts. Her eyes widen and felt distraught for losing. She balled her fist and makes a low growl that she had lost the game and shut her eyes. She was silent for a moment and then opened her eyes as she looks at Jackson dead in the eyes.
"Our most important and secretive plan is to find Sabrina by looking into one of your bases in Europe for answers. So far, we narrowed it down to Greece, Austria, and Italy."


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Dec 3, 2019)

Seph said:


> "Alright." Sal said shrugging. "Just didn't want you to get killed is all." Sal said, dropping the subject. "I've met a couple wolverines before, they're not that bad. They're like...weird...dogs." Sal said not sure how to describe them. "Unless you're scared of dogs then you shouldn't be scared of them."



"I know a couple of Dogs from back home!" Peter said. "So I don't think I would be scared all that much." _So he looks probably like a...dog?  Boy that sure narrows it down, doesn't it? _Peter noted that there probably wasn't all that much time left before they were all sent back to their cells. "Well, I don't know much about wolverines, but I do know that hurt backs are nothing to look over. Fallon, you should really think of getting that looked at. We ought to find someone who can send you to a nurse." He told him.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 3, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> "A wolverine?" _That means he'll be a little harder to take down than most other Beasts. _He looked up determined. _That doesn't mean it'll be impossible, though. _"I don't think I've ever actually met a wolverine." Peter chuckled, softly. "They're probably really scary."
> 
> 
> 
> Peter looked surprised. "I wasn't thinkin' anything! I mean, a bunny like me couldn't do much against anyone, really." He lied.  "I'm just adding onto the list of people to avoid." Peter smirked.



"Aye, good idea, lad. Don't want any trouble now."



Seph said:


> "Alright." Sal said shrugging. "Just didn't want you to get killed is all." Sal said, dropping the subject. "I've met a couple wolverines before, they're not that bad. They're like...weird...dogs." Sal said not sure how to describe them. "Unless you're scared of dogs then you shouldn't be scared of them."



Fallon chuckled at the grizzly bear. "Aye, more like wild beasts. Like I said, viscous sons of a bitches." 




Liseran Thistle said:


> "I know a couple of Dogs from back home!" Peter said. "So I don't think I would be scared all that much." _So he looks probably like a...dog?  Boy that sure narrows it down, doesn't it? _Peter noted that there probably wasn't all that much time left before they were all sent back to their cells. "Well, I don't know much about wolverines, but I do know that hurt backs are nothing to look over. Fallon, you should really think of getting that looked at. We ought to find someone who can send you to a nurse." He told him.



Fallon looks to him and smiles. "Aye, I would like that. Mehaps, you could help me find a feller or escort me to the Infirmary with permission." He then turned to Sal. "You could come with as well."

Peter...

[Find a Guard to take him.] [Go with Fallon]

Sal...

[Go with Fallon] [Go back to your cell]


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Dec 3, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> "Aye, good idea, lad. Don't want any trouble now."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



[Go with Fallon]

"I'll come with you! I've always wanted to see more of this boring old prison, anyway." he told him. _Now I'll definitely get to see the rest of this place. Maybe I'll even walk past someone I know._


----------



## Seph (Dec 3, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> "Aye, good idea, lad. Don't want any trouble now."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[Go with Fallon]
"I'll come with you, there's nothing to do back in my cell anyway." Sal said as he stood up.


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Dec 3, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Fia took a deep breath, picked up a card from the deck, and flipped it over.
> Unfortunately, it was nine of hearts. Her eyes widen and felt distraught for losing. She balled her fist and makes a low growl that she had lost the game and shut her eyes. She was silent for a moment and then opened her eyes as she looks at Jackson dead in the eyes.
> "Our most important and secretive plan is to find Sabrina by looking into one of your bases in Europe for answers. So far, we narrowed it down to Greece, Austria, and Italy."



Wulf growled angrily at Jackson,  but said nothing.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 3, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Slowly, James came around, the ringing and thumping in his ears gradually fading. He groaned softly as she patted his wounds dry from blood. He grimaced as she began to wrap his raw hands, finally able to put a sentence together.
> “I-Irons... y-you gotta get Irons out... b-bury him with honor... D-Doberman, back is completely ch-charred... p-p-please, I beg you...”
> He reached a bandaged hand up and put it on the porcupine’s shoulder, his eyes pleading for her to do something, anything, about his fallen friend.



Satine stared down at him with a somber face and sighed. "I can't promise anything, but I will send word to one of the guards whose more trustful than others." She took his bandaged paw off of her shoulder and held it in her paw. "Do you need anything else before I go to tend to another patient?"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 3, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Satine stared down at him with a somber face and sighed. "I can't promise anything, but I will send word to one of the guards whose more trustful than others." She took his bandaged paw off of her shoulder and held it in her paw. "Do you need anything else before I go to tend to another patient?"


James grimaced as she held his paw, squinting his eyes closed as his entire body hurt, the most severe pain beginning to emerge on his face where he suffered the worst burns. He groaned and sputtered out his response.
"N-no... j-just some painkiller whenever it comes... thank you ma'am..."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 3, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> [Go with Fallon]
> 
> "I'll come with you! I've always wanted to see more of this boring old prison, anyway." he told him. _Now I'll definitely get to see the rest of this place. Maybe I'll even walk past someone I know._





Seph said:


> [Go with Fallon]
> "I'll come with you, there's nothing to do back in my cell anyway." Sal said as he stood up.



Fallon smiled as he got up and head over to one of the guards. Once he was done talking to him, the guard escorted the three to the infirmary as they each sat in the waiting room. Soon, Isabella walked in with a file folder in her paws and reads aloud. "Fallon McCoy?" Fallon raised a paw as he slowly gets up. "Here, ma'am." She smiled sweetly at him and beckons him to follow her. Soon, it was just Peter and Sal in the waiting room.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 3, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James grimaced as she held his paw, squinting his eyes closed as his entire body hurt, the most severe pain beginning to emerge on his face where he suffered the worst burns. He groaned and sputtered out his response.
> "N-no... j-just some painkiller whenever it comes... thank you ma'am..."



She nod her head as she gently set his paw down on his stomach, fetch him some painkillers, and gently held his head as he took the medicine and water. Afterwards, she left him so he can rest.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 3, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> She nod her head as she gently set his paw down on his stomach, fetch him some painkillers, and gently held his head as he took the medicine and water. Afterward, she left him so he can rest.


James took the meds with some difficulty before laying back, watching the porcupine walk away. He looked down at his paws as the bandages already began to slowly turn a hue of pink as the bleeding slowly began to stop. His paws trembled in exhaustion and pain, Irons' last words and his sacrifice ringing in his mind. He slowly covered his eyes and began to weep, staying as quiet as he could as he broke down once more. He looked to the cloudy Italian sky and slowly clenched his fist in pain, shaking it at the heavens before passing out from pain and exhaustion, limp and barely breathing as he waited to be taken back to the prison for more medical aid.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Dec 3, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Fallon smiled as he got up and head over to one of the guards. Once he was done talking to him, the guard escorted the three to the infirmary as they each sat in the waiting room. Soon, Isabella walked in with a file folder in her paws and reads aloud. "Fallon McCoy?" Fallon raised a paw as he slowly gets up. "Here, ma'am." She smiled sweetly at him and beckons him to follow her. Soon, it was just Peter and Sal in the waiting room.



Peter caught a glimpse of the nurse who called Fallon in, and he wondered if she was the one who Fallon was talking about. _Well she's certainly real pretty like Fallon said, but I can't be too sure she's the one he was actually talkin' about._ Looking around the prison was nice, but there was nothing of import to see as he walked through it. They didn't pass any cells that held people he knew. He wondered how much trouble he'd get in if he decided to get up and walk around the infirmary a bit. _Probably a whole lot of trouble...especially with this guard here._

Peter inspected the guard, and was soon disappointed to find that he definitely wasn't the one he was looking for. He didn't look particularly dog like, that's for certain.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 4, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Peter caught a glimpse of the nurse who called Fallon in, and he wondered if she was the one who Fallon was talking about. _Well she's certainly real pretty like Fallon said, but I can't be too sure she's the one he was actually talkin' about._ Looking around the prison was nice, but there was nothing of import to see as he walked through it. They didn't pass any cells that held people he knew. He wondered how much trouble he'd get in if he decided to get up and walk around the infirmary a bit. _Probably a whole lot of trouble...especially with this guard here._
> 
> Peter inspected the guard, and was soon disappointed to find that he definitely wasn't the one he was looking for. He didn't look particularly dog like, that's for certain.



Soon, the wolverine lieutenant, Venezio walked into the room, clearly aggravated by something and looks to the guard as they salutes each other. Venezio starts to talk to the guard in a hush tone.

Peter...

[Tries to listen in] [Mine his business]




JackJackal said:


> The whole time the arm was treated Jack was cursing in Spanish or flinching away. His arm was scorched bad and damn it it still hurt



After a few minutes of treating and bandage his arm, she gives him painkillers and moves on.



Captain TrashPanda said:


> James took the meds with some difficulty before laying back, watching the porcupine walk away. He looked down at his paws as the bandages already began to slowly turn a hue of pink as the bleeding slowly began to stop. His paws trembled in exhaustion and pain, Irons' last words and his sacrifice ringing in his mind. He slowly covered his eyes and began to weep, staying as quiet as he could as he broke down once more. He looked to the cloudy Italian sky and slowly clenched his fist in pain, shaking it at the heavens before passing out from pain and exhaustion, limp and barely breathing as he waited to be taken back to the prison for more medical aid.



An hour later, vans came and started taken the severely wounded furs back to the prison. Soon, most of them gets taken into the Infirmary as doctors and nurses operates on them. Several hours later, the wounded are bandaged up and laying in their own medical beds.

[James]

James sitting up in bed has he got done being treated and is now covered in wraps all over his infected area. 

[Jack]

Jack is laying down in his bed resting. Satine comes in and stands by his side while looking at his file. "Okay, you have suffered third-degree burns on your arms, and it will take a long time to heal. The doctor is going to prescribe you with ointments for the burns and painkillers to take for pain. Do you have any questions for me?"


----------



## JackJackal (Dec 4, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Jack is laying down in his bed resting. Satine comes in and stands by his side while looking at his file. "Okay, you have suffered third-degree burns on your arms, and it will take a long time to heal. The doctor is going to prescribe you with ointments for the burns and painkillers to take for pain.


"Yeah. How soon should I expect the next mass murder attempt?" He asked bitterly. Clearly none too happy that he was made vulnerable due to his burns. Not to mention the 2nd near death experience since he got here


----------



## pandepix (Dec 4, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> After all the inmates of cells A and C got their food and ate, they were released to go back to their cells or go to the workshops. The cells B gets released and go to lunch.
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> ...



Reggie notices something on his pillow when he walks back to his cell. As he approaches his bunk, he sees it's an envelope with his name written on it in cursive, in a semi feminine fashion. Curious, he opens it.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 4, 2019)

JackJackal said:


> "Yeah. How soon should I expect the next mass murder attempt?" He asked bitterly. Clearly none too happy that he was made vulnerable due to his burns. Not to mention the 2nd near death experience since he got here



"That depends who you piss off." she said flatly. "Since there's nothing else, you will be discharged." She turns and walks away.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 4, 2019)

pandepix said:


> Reggie notices something on his pillow when he walks back to his cell. As he approaches his bunk, he sees it's an envelope with his name written on it in cursive, in a semi feminine fashion. Curious, he opens it.



[Letter]

_Reggie,

I wanted to write to you to apologize for earlier. I heard what Venezio did to you and that was uncalled for. He's nothing but a bully! I hope you weren't severely hurt by that brute. I want to make it up to you. At dinner time, find a guard named Harry Dormen. Give him the code words, "I seek the scent of lavender", and he will take it from there. I hope you'll come. See you soon.

~Isabella._


----------



## Seph (Dec 4, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Soon, the wolverine lieutenant, Venezio walked into the room, clearly aggravated by something and looks to the guard as they salutes each other. Venezio starts to talk to the guard in a hush tone.
> 
> Peter...
> 
> ...


Sal watched as the lieutenant walked in, that was indeed a wolverine. Less dog like then he remembered though. He nudged Peter on the arm and pointed to the lieutenant. “That’s a Wolverine.” Sal said quietly.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 4, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> An hour later, vans came and started taken the severely wounded furs back to the prison. Soon, most of them gets taken into the Infirmary as doctors and nurses operates on them. Several hours later, the wounded are bandaged up and laying in their own medical beds.
> 
> [James]
> 
> James sitting up in bed has he got done being treated and is now covered in wraps all over his infected area.


James had been asleep the entire time he was transported back. He awoke to a small white room and his shirt had been cut away. He had been tucked under a blanket and was warm, but he couldn't feel patches of his side. He pulled the blanket up to see the nurses had shaved away part of his fur on his ribs as he had suffered patches of burns and they chose to bandage the entire area up. His hand bandages were soaked in blood as he soon discovered, and they were in a lot of pain. His face also radiated pain, the right side of his face being scorched from above his eye down to his neck, no fur to be seen as it had been singed off. He touched the bandage on his face and yelped in pain, tensing up as he was in severe agony. He looked around the room and weakly tried to speak up.
"...H-help... anyone... p-please..."


----------



## Zenkiki (Dec 4, 2019)

Wulf Canavar said:


> Wulf growled angrily at Jackson,  but said nothing.


He smiled at them seeing the card flipped and then the information confirming what he thought they were doing. He got up and left the table, whistled for his boys to follow then handed a 50 dollar bill to hope and whispers something to her and left with the other two out to who knows where.



JackJackal said:


> Stephanie said goodbye to heru and gave her a hug before heading out with sabrina reluctantly. After about an hour's walk she started asking g questions. "So. What brought you to nana Heru?" She asked without looking at her


Sabrina continued walking without looking at her either. "Well I was raiding a factory with some other men and things went south fast. Those that lived were captured and sent somewhere, but the guy liked me more, so he sent me here to Tokyo, but I escaped. I held my skinned alive niece in my arms the whole trip here. I busted into Heru's house trying to seek shelter for a night, but she cared for me and wouldnt let me leave even if I wanted."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 4, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> He smiled at them seeing the card flipped and then the information confirming what he thought they were doing. He got up and left the table, whistled for his boys to follow then handed a 50 dollar bill to hope and whispers something to her and left with the other two out to who knows where.
> 
> 
> Sabrina continued walking without looking at her either. "Well I was raiding a factory with some other men and things went south fast. Those that lived were captured and sent somewhere, but the guy liked me more, so he sent me here to Tokyo, but I escaped. I held my skinned alive niece in my arms the whole trip here. I busted into Heru's house trying to seek shelter for a night, but she cared for me and wouldnt let me leave even if I wanted."



Fia hung her head in defeat as Jackson got up to leave. Doyle made a big grin as he too, got up and went over to the cash register, sliding a fifty towards Paul. "Keep the change. I got what I need." He looked over and watch as Jackson walks over to Hope. She gently takes the bill, but then Jackson whispered something in her ear, in which her lavender eyes widen in shock as she stared at him. Doyle raised a brow, wondering what he said to her. He then caught a glimpse of Tori peeking through the small window of the double doors and blew a kiss in her direction, before leaving the diner with Jackson and Hans. 

Hope just stood there in silence as she held the bill in her paw.


----------



## JackJackal (Dec 4, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> He smiled at them seeing the card flipped and then the information confirming what he thought they were doing. He got up and left the table, whistled for his boys to follow then handed a 50 dollar bill to hope and whispers something to her and left with the other two out to who knows where.
> 
> 
> Sabrina continued walking without looking at her either. "Well I was raiding a factory with some other men and things went south fast. Those that lived were captured and sent somewhere, but the guy liked me more, so he sent me here to Tokyo, but I escaped. I held my skinned alive niece in my arms the whole trip here. I busted into Heru's house trying to seek shelter for a night, but she cared for me and wouldnt let me leave even if I wanted."


". . .how old was she?" Stephanie asked feeling like an asshole for talking down on sabrina especially after hearing that. '_Good job Stephanie. You insulted someone that suffered more than you'_ she thought


----------



## Zenkiki (Dec 4, 2019)

JackJackal said:


> ". . .how old was she?" Stephanie asked feeling like an asshole for talking down on sabrina especially after hearing that. '_Good job Stephanie. You insulted someone that suffered more than you'_ she thought


She takes a deep breath letting it go. "She was 15.. almost 16."


----------



## JackJackal (Dec 4, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> She takes a deep breath letting it go. "She was 15.. almost 16."


"I'm so sorry. Not to be rude. But I'm surprised your still sane. Most people would have lost it and gained a blood lust for whoever was responsible." She said having done something Similar when she was younger


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 4, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Fia hung her head in defeat as Jackson got up to leave. Doyle made a big grin as he too, got up and went over to the cash register, sliding a fifty towards Paul. "Keep the change. I got what I need." He looked over and watch as Jackson walks over to Hope. She gently takes the bill, but then Jackson whispered something in her ear, in which her lavender eyes widen in shock as she stared at him. Doyle raised a brow, wondering what he said to her. He then caught a glimpse of Tori peeking through the small window of the double doors and blew a kiss in her direction, before leaving the diner with Jackson and Hans.
> 
> Hope just stood there in silence as she held the bill in her paw.


Hans stood up and watched Jackson and Doyle do their shenanigans. He was just glad to gtfo of there and get away from Doyle. He watched as Doyle blew a kiss and he shook his head disgusted. He nodded to Tori and mumbled a half-hearted apology to her in German before walking outside the diner. He looked to Jackson and Doyle and cleared his throat.
“I’ll be taking a cab home tonight, _Guten nacht.”_
He flagged down a cab and whistled through his teeth, climbing inside and riding to his home, thinking about Doyle and Jackson and how selfish the three of them were... for the first time, it slightly bothered him.

Paul watched the trio leave and he was mad as hell, his tail stiff as a board as Doyle gave him the money. He spat at the rat’s heels after he blew a kiss to Tori and looked back ahead. He contemplated drawing the pistol on him but he refrained, walking to the register and putting the money in before walking to Tori.
“Ignore that bastard... he ain’t nuthin’ but a scalawag... spineless yankee-do bag ‘uh shit.” He gave her a hug before seeing Hope stunned in silence, pale under her fur. He walked over slowly and cleared his throat softly. “Hope...? Y-You aight? What he say?”


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 4, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Hans stood up and watched Jackson and Doyle do their shenanigans. He was just glad to gtfo of there and get away from Doyle. He watched as Doyle blew a kiss and he shook his head disgusted. He nodded to Tori and mumbled a half-hearted apology to her in German before walking outside the diner. He looked to Jackson and Doyle and cleared his throat.
> “I’ll be taking a cab home tonight, _Guten nacht.”_
> He flagged down a cab and whistled through his teeth, climbing inside and riding to his home, thinking about Doyle and Jackson and how selfish the three of them were... for the first time, it slightly bothered him.
> 
> ...



Doyle looked at Hans and nod to him. "Very well. Have a good night." He watched as he left in a cab and then opened his car door to Jackson." After you."

After the trio left, Tori slowly came out of the door as Paul walked over and ranted. They shared a hug before Paul went over and checked up on Hope. Hope shook his head and gave Paul a wryly smile. "Oh, it's nothing. He was just saying some provocative things. That's all."


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Dec 4, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Soon, the wolverine lieutenant, Venezio walked into the room, clearly aggravated by something and looks to the guard as they salutes each other. Venezio starts to talk to the guard in a hush tone.
> 
> Peter...
> 
> ...





Seph said:


> Sal watched as the lieutenant walked in, that was indeed a wolverine. Less dog like then he remembered though. He nudged Peter on the arm and pointed to the lieutenant. “That’s a Wolverine.” Sal said quietly.



[Try to listen in]

Peter nods at Sal's comment, and decides he's going to try and listen in on their conversation. _Let's make it less obvious I'm listening by talking to someone else. I can multitask.

"_Wow this place sure is clean. Makes me wish my cell had a broom." Peter chuckled, while talking to Sal. While he spoke, he made sure to keep his ears open for anything the two beside him were saying.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 4, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Doyle looked at Hans and nod to him. "Very well. Have a good night." He watched as he left in a cab and then opened his car door to Jackson." After you."
> 
> After the trio left, Tori slowly came out of the door as Paul walked over and ranted. They shared a hug before Paul went over and checked up on Hope. Hope shook his head and gave Paul a wryly smile. "Oh, it's nothing. He was just saying some provocative things. That's all."


Paul raised an eyebrow and crossed his arms. “I reckon sumthin’ “provocative” wouldn’t leave ya lookin’ like a scarecrow on a hot Joo-ly day. Givin me a look of ‘aint yur business’ though... so I reckon if you’s don’t wanna talk about it I’s gonna finish up cleanin’ and Tori and I’s is headin’ home.”


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 4, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> [Try to listen in]
> 
> Peter nods at Sal's comment, and decides he's going to try and listen in on their conversation. _Let's make it less obvious I'm listening by talking to someone else. I can multitask.
> 
> "_Wow this place sure is clean. Makes me wish my cell had a broom." Peter chuckled, while talking to Sal. While he spoke, he made sure to keep his ears open for anything the two beside him were saying.



"Get the men ready. There was a mining accident and inmates and guards are either injured or dead. So make sure you get the injured to the main infirmary to get medical attention." the wolverine ordered and the guard nod to him. "Yes, sir. Umm..."

Venezio shot a look at him. "What."

"Sir, permission to speak freely?"

"Granted. What is it?"

"Umm, sir, you seem agitated. Is something wrong?

Venezio growled low. "Just pissed about a fucking purple maine coone trying to talk to Isabella.  I swear, that minx knows how to get under my fur disrespecting me like that. She's my girl, you hear?!"

The guard yelped and nodded to his boss. "Y-yes, sir!"

Venezio calmed down and cleared his throat. "Anyway, expect to come in within an hour. So get to it."

"Yes, sir!" The guard saluted and walked off. Venezio huffed and turned around to see the two furs and growled. He walked over to them and stand before them. "Inmates. Why are you here?"

Peter & Sal...

[Tell the truth] [Tell a lie]


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 4, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Paul raised an eyebrow and crossed his arms. “I reckon sumthin’ “provocative” wouldn’t leave ya lookin’ like a scarecrow on a hot Joo-ly day. Givin me a look of ‘aint yur business’ though... so I reckon if you’s don’t wanna talk about it I’s gonna finish up cleanin’ and Tori and I’s is headin’ home.”



Hope sighed and placed a paw on his arm. She looked up into his calm, ocean blue and has her ears folded back. "I'm sorry, Paul. I'm really am. Thank you for checking on me. Anyway, I'm going to clock out." She turns away, passing Tori, and head to the back. Tori watch Hope head to the back and walked up to Paul with worried eyes. "Paul? Do you think Hope has been threaten by that lion?"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 4, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Hope sighed and placed a paw on his arm. She looked up into his calm, ocean blue and has her ears folded back. "I'm sorry, Paul. I'm really am. Thank you for checking on me. Anyway, I'm going to clock out." She turns away, passing Tori, and head to the back. Tori watch Hope head to the back and walked up to Paul with worried eyes. "Paul? Do you think Hope has been threaten by that lion?"


Paul watched the distressed lioness walk by him to the back with concern. He sighed as Tori asked her question and he shook his head. “I dunno... either that, or that sick bastard said somethin’ to her about that lion she’s heads over heels for. I reckon she’ll be fine...”
He yawned and rubbed his face before walking to the back and clocking out, giving Benny his .45 back before walking with Tori out to the street and waiting for a cab.


----------



## Seph (Dec 4, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> [Try to listen in]
> 
> Peter nods at Sal's comment, and decides he's going to try and listen in on their conversation. _Let's make it less obvious I'm listening by talking to someone else. I can multitask.
> 
> "_Wow this place sure is clean. Makes me wish my cell had a broom." Peter chuckled, while talking to Sal. While he spoke, he made sure to keep his ears open for anything the two beside him were saying.


“Yeah, it is nice in here.” Sal said back, looking around. When he looked back he saw the lieutenant walking straight towards them. 


HopeTLioness said:


> "Get the men ready. There was a mining accident and inmates and guards are either injured or dead. So make sure you get the injured to the main infirmary to get medical attention." the wolverine ordered and the guard nod to him. "Yes, sir. Umm..."
> 
> Venezio shot a look at him. "What."
> 
> ...


[Tell a lie]
“Because I’m sick.” Sal said, keeping his answer short so he wouldn’t give himself away. “That’s usually why you go to the doctor.” He said, trying to sound as normal as he could. Despite what he said earlier, this wolverine was pretty scary, Sal wanted to get him away as soon as possible.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Dec 4, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> "Get the men ready. There was a mining accident and inmates and guards are either injured or dead. So make sure you get the injured to the main infirmary to get medical attention." the wolverine ordered and the guard nod to him. "Yes, sir. Umm..."
> 
> Venezio shot a look at him. "What."
> 
> ...



[Tell a lie]

_The truth may not be good enough to get him to leave us alone..._ Peter decided he'd give a half truth. 

"I broke my ribs before I got here, and they've been bothering me again. I can't get a wink of sleep with hurt ribs!" He complained. His ribs had in fact been broken before he got here, but it had been months and they were healed now. He doubted the Wolverine knew that though, and even if he did, Peter never really had actual treatment for his wounds, so he was already prepared to use that excuse in case Venezio decided to ask more questions.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 4, 2019)

Seph said:


> “Yeah, it is nice in here.” Sal said back, looking around. When he looked back he saw the lieutenant walking straight towards them.
> 
> [Tell a lie]
> “Because I’m sick.” Sal said, keeping his answer short so he wouldn’t give himself away. “That’s usually why you go to the doctor.” He said, trying to sound as normal as he could. Despite what he said earlier, this wolverine was pretty scary, Sal wanted to get him away as soon as possible.





Liseran Thistle said:


> [Tell a lie]
> 
> _The truth may not be good enough to get him to leave us alone..._ Peter decided he'd give a half truth.
> 
> "I broke my ribs before I got here, and they've been bothering me again. I can't get a wink of sleep with hurt ribs!" He complained. His ribs had in fact been broken before he got here, but it had been months and they were healed now. He doubted the Wolverine knew that though, and even if he did, Peter never really had actual treatment for his wounds, so he was already prepared to use that excuse in case Venezio decided to ask more questions.



Venezio glared at them and growled. "I think you're both lying. Especially you, bear. You trying to talk to my girl, too?!" He got into Sal's face as he bared her fangs at him. Just then, Isabella and Fallon walked in talking when they see the lieutenant harassing them. Isabella frowns and yells at him. "LIEUTENANT! How dare you harass my paitents who's seeking medical treatment! Get out right now or I will report you! And by the way, IM NOT YOUR GIRL! STOP TELLING EVERYONE THAT!" she hissed at him. He growled, glares at Peter and Sal then left. Isabella huffed and turned to them. "I'm terribly sorry. Anyway, who is next? How about you, Mr. Bear?"

Sal...

[Go with Isabella] [Let Peter go first]


----------



## Seph (Dec 4, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Venezio glared at them and growled. "I think you're both lying. Especially you, bear. You trying to talk to my girl, too?!" He got into Sal's face as he bared her fangs at him. Just then, Isabella and Fallon walked in talking when they see the lieutenant harassing them. Isabella frowns and yells at him. "LIEUTENANT! How dare you harass my paitents who's seeking medical treatment! Get out right now or I will report you! And by the way, IM NOT YOUR GIRL! STOP TELLING EVERYONE THAT!" she hissed at him. He growled, glares at Peter and Sal then left. Isabella huffed and turned to them. "I'm terribly sorry. Anyway, who is next? How about you, Mr. Bear?"
> 
> Sal...
> 
> [Go with Isabella] [Let Peter go first]


[Go with Isabella]
Sal's eyes widened with shock as the lieutenant got right in his face. "No I wasn't..." Sal was trying to explain before the nurse cut them off. She got the wolverine off him, for the moment. She asked if he was ready to come back, but no way. No way Sal was going anywhere near her, no way he was even going to the clinic after that, not while that lieutenant was around. Sal leaned back in the seat, still weighing his options. He was about to tell Peter to go first when he started thinking about it more. Maybe the lieutenant was waiting just around the corner, Sal started to panic as he realized both options got him nowhere. Either way, the lieutenant was after him now, there was nothing he could do about that. He sighed in defeat as he finally decided to go with her, maybe some solution would come out of it. 
"Yes." He said, the only English word he could remember now. He got up and walked over to her, shaking his head at what would come after talking to her.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 4, 2019)

Seph said:


> [Go with Isabella]
> Sal's eyes widened with shock as the lieutenant got right in his face. "No I wasn't..." Sal was trying to explain before the nurse cut them off. She got the wolverine off him, for the moment. She asked if he was ready to come back, but no way. No way Sal was going anywhere near her, no way he was even going to the clinic after that, not while that lieutenant was around. Sal leaned back in the seat, still weighing his options. He was about to tell Peter to go first when he started thinking about it more. Maybe the lieutenant was waiting just around the corner, Sal started to panic as he realized both options got him nowhere. Either way, the lieutenant was after him now, there was nothing he could do about that. He sighed in defeat as he finally decided to go with her, maybe some solution would come out of it.
> "Yes." He said, the only English word he could remember now. He got up and walked over to her, shaking his head at what would come after talking to her.



"Alright. Please follow me." She lead him back to one of the rooms, let's him in, and closed the door behind them.  "Please take a seat on the bed, please." She instructed. Once he does so, she grabbed a notepad and sat in a chair across from him and crossed her leg. Name, ID, Age, and your reason for being here today, please."

Fallon sat in a seat next to Peter when Sal left with the nurse. He sighed and looked at him. "Aye, I'm glad you convinced me to go soon. She was very helpful and prescribed me with meds. Hopefully it will help with pain."


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Dec 4, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> "Alright. Please follow me." She lead him back to one of the rooms, let's him in, and closed the door behind them.  "Please take a seat on the bed, please." She instructed. Once he does so, she grabbed a notepad and sat in a chair across from him and crossed her leg. Name, ID, Age, and your reason for being here today, please."
> 
> Fallon sat in a seat next to Peter when Sal left with the nurse. He sighed and looked at him. "Aye, I'm glad you convinced me to go soon. She was very helpful and prescribed me with meds. Hopefully it will help with pain."


Peter sighed as the situation seemed to lessen just as Fallon got out. 

"Well that's good! I think we should probably get going now, though...that angry Wolverine you  mentioned showed up..." He said. "But also, I heard there was an accident. They're making some of the prisoners mine stuff for them, and apparently something must have happened for a whole lot of them to get hurt." He looked sad. 

_Which means the nurses should be very busy, which means lover boy out there won't be hanging around her all the time. I can catch him alone any day now...
_
Now the real challenge came in trying to get to Venezio when he was alone. Peter had to find out his schedule some way, get rid of him, and then make friends with that nurse so she can tell him about this prison. 

_I probably won't even have to kill him...I'm sure just switching papers around and stationing him somewhere far enough away from her will work. Besides, doing that means there won't be a body to hide...and God knows there's no hiding a body in this prison. 
_
Peter smiled at Fallon, coyly. "Sal just went in. He kind of fibbed about being sick to get away from that scary looking Wolverine, but so did I. Don't know how he'll fake a fever!"


----------



## Seph (Dec 4, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> "Alright. Please follow me." She lead him back to one of the rooms, let's him in, and closed the door behind them.  "Please take a seat on the bed, please." She instructed. Once he does so, she grabbed a notepad and sat in a chair across from him and crossed her leg. Name, ID, Age, and your reason for being here today, please."
> 
> Fallon sat in a seat next to Peter when Sal left with the nurse. He sighed and looked at him. "Aye, I'm glad you convinced me to go soon. She was very helpful and prescribed me with meds. Hopefully it will help with pain."


Sal followed her in and sat down on the bed before speaking. “It’s Salvatore Anello, B-25816, 31 years old, and I’m here...because... I’ve been having a lot of back and knee pain.” Sal decided to say, obviously he was a bad liar since the lieutenant called him out right away so he went with some truth.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 4, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Peter sighed as the situation seemed to lessen just as Fallon got out.
> 
> "Well that's good! I think we should probably get going now, though...that angry Wolverine you  mentioned showed up..." He said. "But also, I heard there was an accident. They're making some of the prisoners mine stuff for them, and apparently something must have happened for a whole lot of them to get hurt." He looked sad.
> 
> ...



Fallon chuckled. "Well, I hope he come up with something. And I'm sorry that you had to deal with that fucker. If it'd be me, I would've told 'em off."




Seph said:


> Sal followed her in and sat down on the bed before speaking. “It’s Salvatore Anello, B-25816, 31 years old, and I’m here...because... I’ve been having a lot of back and knee pain.” Sal decided to say, obviously he was a bad liar since the lieutenant called him out right away so he went with some truth.



She writes down his information and then looks at him. "Oh? Back and knee pain? How did it started? What do you do to relieve the pain? Has the pain been on and off or has it got worse?"


----------



## Seph (Dec 4, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Fallon chuckled. "Well, I hope he come up with something. And I'm sorry that you had to deal with that fucker. If it'd be me, I would've told 'em off."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


“I’ve had it for a couple years now, but it wasn’t too bad. I lived a active life, and I had things to take my mind off it. But now that I’m in here, it’s gotten worse. Sometimes I can barely even walk anymore.” Sal told her. “It comes with the size.” He said after a brief pause.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 4, 2019)

Seph said:


> “I’ve had it for a couple years now, but it wasn’t too bad. I lived a active life, and I had things to take my mind off it. But now that I’m in here, it’s gotten worse. Sometimes I can barely even walk anymore.” Sal told her. “It comes with the size.” He said after a brief pause.



She nod her head as she listens to him. "Ah, I see. Okay, I'm going to do some physical tests on you to see how bad it is and what we can do to fix that, okay?" She stands up and walks over to him. "Okay, so which knee is it?"


----------



## Seph (Dec 4, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> She nod her head as she listens to him. "Ah, I see. Okay, I'm going to do some physical tests on you to see how bad it is and what we can do to fix that, okay?" She stands up and walks over to him. "Okay, so which knee is it?"


“It’s both, but usually the right one hurts more.” Sal told her, he was still hesitant about spending too much time in here, but if it could help his pain it was worth whatever the lieutenant would do to him.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 5, 2019)

Seph said:


> “It’s both, but usually the right one hurts more.” Sal told her, he was still hesitant about spending too much time in here, but if it could help his pain it was worth whatever the lieutenant would do to him.



"Okay." she simply said and starts right away. She gently feels on the knee cap to feel anything out of place. She then grabs his leg and put pressure against it by bending and stretching. "Let me know if I'm hurting you."


----------



## Seph (Dec 5, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> "Okay." she simply said and starts right away. She gently feels on the knee cap to feel anything out of place. She then grabs his leg and put pressure against it by bending and stretching. "Let me know if I'm hurting you."


His knees always hurt a bit, but mostly when he was standing. When she bent it far back enough it started hurting a little more so he decided I go with it. “It hurts there.” He said when she bent it backwards. “Mostly when I’m standing though.” He decided to tell.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 5, 2019)

Seph said:


> His knees always hurt a bit, but mostly when he was standing. When she bent it far back enough it started hurting a little more so he decided I go with it. “It hurts there.” He said when she bent it backwards. “Mostly when I’m standing though.” He decided to tell.



She stops bending it and sets his leg down gently. She grabbed her notepad again and jot down notes. Isabella sets the pad aside and goes over to his back. "Okay, now I'm going to check your back." She gets behind him on a stool and gently places her paw on the midsection of his back and slowly pressed into it. "Does it hurt here?


----------



## Seph (Dec 5, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> She stops bending it and sets his leg down gently. She grabbed her notepad again and jot down notes. Isabella sets the pad aside and goes over to his back. "Okay, now I'm going to check your back." She gets behind him on a stool and gently places her paw on the midsection of his back and slowly pressed into it. "Does it hurt here?


“No, lower back.” Sal told her, he was hesitant to let her touch him, the lieutenant could come back at any moment, but he went along with it.


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Dec 5, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Hope sighed and placed a paw on his arm. She looked up into his calm, ocean blue and has her ears folded back. "I'm sorry, Paul. I'm really am. Thank you for checking on me. Anyway, I'm going to clock out." She turns away, passing Tori, and head to the back. Tori watch Hope head to the back and walked up to Paul with worried eyes. "Paul? Do you think Hope has been threaten by that lion?"



Wulf followed the Blackpaws out the door, surrepetitiously checking their license platexs.  Not much use from the cab plate, but he did get Jackson's car plate.   As soon as they left he came back inside and wrote the license plate number down on a napkin.

He had never met Hope before, but her reaction to the Blackpaw whispering in her ear didn't bode well.   

"You all right?"  He asked her.

@Zenkiki 
@HopeTLioness 
@Captain TrashPanda 
@JackJackal


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 5, 2019)

Seph said:


> “No, lower back.” Sal told her, he was hesitant to let her touch him, the lieutenant could come back at any moment, but he went along with it.


 
She moves her paw lower and presses it. "Here?"



Wulf Canavar said:


> Wulf followed the Blackpaws out the door, surrepetitiously checking their license platexs.  Not much use from the cab plate, but he did get Jackson's car plate.   As soon as they left he came back inside and wrote the license plate number down on a napkin.
> 
> He had never met Hope before, but her reaction to the Blackpaw whispering in her ear didn't bode well.
> 
> ...



After clocking out, Hope walked out with her coat on and her purse on her when Wulf approached her. She gave a small smile at him and nod her head. "Yes, I'm fine. Thank you, sir."


----------



## Seph (Dec 5, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> She moves her paw lower and presses it. "Here?"
> 
> 
> 
> After clocking out, Hope walked out with her coat on and her purse on her when Wulf approached her. She gave a small smile at him and nod her head. "Yes, I'm fine. Thank you, sir."


“Yeah close enough.” Sal said, now starting to relax, it didn’t seem like the lieutenant was coming back.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 5, 2019)

Seph said:


> “Yeah close enough.” Sal said, now starting to relax, it didn’t seem like the lieutenant was coming back.



Isabella gently massage that area to relieve the pain and then pulls away. She walks around him to face him and spoke to him. "Okay, since the doctor is away at the moment, I cannot give you a diagnostic. However, I can give you some pain killers to take and schedule you another appointment,  let's say...three days from now? Will that be alright?"


----------



## Seph (Dec 5, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Isabella gently massage that area to relieve the pain and then pulls away. She walks around him to face him and spoke to him. "Okay, since the doctor is away at the moment, I cannot give you a diagnostic. However, I can give you some pain killers to take and schedule you another appointment,  let's say...three days from now? Will that be alright?"


Sal let out a quiet sigh of relief as she massaged him, he was surprised a prison nurse would turn out to be so . “Yeah that sounds good.” He said to her. He didn’t need a diagnostic anyway, he’s known what the problem was for years now, but pain medication never hurt.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 5, 2019)

Seph said:


> Sal let out a quiet sigh of relief as she massaged him, he was surprised a prison nurse would turn out to be so . “Yeah that sounds good.” He said to her. He didn’t need a diagnostic anyway, he’s known what the problem was for years now, but pain medication never hurt.



She nod to him and went to the medical cabinet to retrieve some meds for him. She also got him a cup of water. She came back and gave it to him, then makes a note in her pad. "Okay, Salvatore, you're free to go. You can put the cup in the trash and follow me."


----------



## Seph (Dec 5, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> She nod to him and went to the medical cabinet to retrieve some meds for him. She also got him a cup of water. She came back and gave it to him, then makes a note in her pad. "Okay, Salvatore, you're free to go. You can put the cup in the trash and follow me."


“Alright.” Sal said. Sal then chugged down the water before getting up and throwing away the cup. He followed her out of the room and saw Peter and Fallon still there. He sat down next to them, tucking the pills in his pocket. “You’re up.” He said to Peter.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Dec 5, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Fallon chuckled. "Well, I hope he come up with something. And I'm sorry that you had to deal with that fucker. If it'd be me, I would've told 'em off."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Peter sighed. "Well I'm glad you weren't here then. I'd rather we avoided a fight with that guy as much as possible!" He said. _A fight would also mean getting his attention even more than other prisoners, and I can't get rid of him if he's always got his eye on me. _


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Dec 5, 2019)

Seph said:


> “Alright.” Sal said. Sal then chugged down the water before getting up and throwing away the cup. He followed her out of the room and saw Peter and Fallon still there. He sat down next to them, tucking the pills in his pocket. “You’re up.” He said to Peter.



Peter nodded towards Sal. "Welp, I'll be out in a minute. Don't cause a ruckus while I'm gone, you two!" He said to Fallon and Sal.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 5, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Peter sighed. "Well I'm glad you weren't here then. I'd rather we avoided a fight with that guy as much as possible!" He said. _A fight would also mean getting his attention even more than other prisoners, and I can't get rid of him if he's always got his eye on me. _



"Whatever ya say, lad." said Fallon as he stretched in his seat and waited for Sal. 




Seph said:


> “Alright.” Sal said. Sal then chugged down the water before getting up and throwing away the cup. He followed her out of the room and saw Peter and Fallon still there. He sat down next to them, tucking the pills in his pocket. “You’re up.” He said to Peter.



Isabella lead him to the lobby and smiled up at him. "Now remember, if it gets worse, come back as soon as possible. Alright? Take care."




Liseran Thistle said:


> Peter nodded towards Sal. "Welp, I'll be out in a minute. Don't cause a ruckus while I'm gone, you two!" He said to Fallon and Sal.



Isabella looked down at Peter and smiled at him. "Why hello there! Please follow me." She lead him to a room and closed the door behind them. "Please take a seat up on the table." She propped up a stool for him and then grabbed her notepad. "Alright, sweetie, I will need your name, ID number, age, and the reason you are in here today."


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Dec 5, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> "Whatever ya say, lad." said Fallon as he stretched in his seat and waited for Sal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Peter nodded. "Well my ID is B-08690, I'm 22 years old, and I'm here for an old wound I got a couple of months ago that's been bothering me." He pointed to his stomach.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 5, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Peter nodded. "Well my ID is B-08690, I'm 22 years old, and I'm here for an old wound I got a couple of months ago that's been bothering me." He pointed to his stomach.



She jots down the info and then looks to him. "Oh? Is that so? Mind telling me what happened? Also, I didn't get your name."


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Dec 5, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> She jots down the info and then looks to him. "Oh? Is that so? Mind telling me what happened? Also, I didn't get your name."



Peter laughed, quietly. "My name's Peter, I got this injury before I got here after chasing someone down....What's your name, miss?"


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 5, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Peter laughed, quietly. "My name's Peter, I got this injury before I got here after chasing someone down....What's your name, miss?"



"I'm Isabella. It's nice to meet you, Peter." she gave him a sweet smile and then walks over to him. "Alright, let me see here. I'm going to press gently on your stomach and chest area. Let me know if it hurts." She starts to gently press up against his stomach and his rib cage to check.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Dec 5, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> "I'm Isabella. It's nice to meet you, Peter." she gave him a sweet smile and then walks over to him. "Alright, let me see here. I'm going to press gently on your stomach and chest area. Let me know if it hurts." She starts to gently press up against his stomach and his rib cage to check.



Peter just hummed in understanding, and started to think of ways he could further gain Isabella's trust. "You know, I'd never met a Wolverine before today. That guy from before sure was scary, huh?" He decided he'd start somewhere simple.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 5, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Peter just hummed in understanding, and started to think of ways he could further gain Isabella's trust. "You know, I'd never met a Wolverine before today. That guy from before sure was scary, huh?" He decided he'd start somewhere simple.



Isabella huffs at the mention of Venezio. She vented a bit while she examines Peter. " He's nothing but a overgrown bully! I'm so sorry that you had to deal with that. It was uncalled for and he had no business doing that. I don't know what he was thinking...calling me his girl. The nerve of him." She takes her stethoscope and place it on his chest. "Take deep breaths for me, please."


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Dec 5, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Isabella huffs at the mention of Venezio. She vented a bit while she examines Peter. " He's nothing but a overgrown bully! I'm so sorry that you had to deal with that. It was uncalled for and he had no business doing that. I don't know what he was thinking...calling me his girl. The nerve of him." She takes her stethoscope and place it on his chest. "Take deep breaths for me, please."



Peter took a few deep breaths for her, before continuing the conversation. "Well I guess that's just how some guys are." he sighed, bitterly. "I knew a guy just like him once before. He was...not a pleasant person."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 5, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Peter took a few deep breaths for her, before continuing the conversation. "Well I guess that's just how some guys are." he sighed, bitterly. "I knew a guy just like him once before. He was...not a pleasant person."



Once she finished listening to his heart and watch his chest area for any struggle of breathing, she removes the stereoscope and took notes as she continues to engage in the conversation with Peter. "Is that so? Hopefully he's far away and doesn't know that you're in here. You don't need someone like that in your life."


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Dec 5, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Once she finished listening to his heart and watch his chest area for any struggle of breathing, she removes the stereoscope and took notes as she continues to engage in the conversation with Peter. "Is that so? Hopefully he's far away and doesn't know that you're in here. You don't need someone like that in your life."



"Yeah I guess I don't. I didn't know that for awhile, though." he said. "What about you? You don't need people like that Wolverine in your life."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 5, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> "Yeah I guess I don't. I didn't know that for awhile, though." he said. "What about you? You don't need people like that Wolverine in your life."



"Hm? Oh, no. I surround myself with decent furs. The lieutenant, however, I try to stay away from. I just don't understand why he thinks that I am his. I don't think I said or did anything to lead him on into me liking him. I mean, he is a strong fur who's passionate about his profession, but I don't have any interest in him. Anyway, do you ever have trouble breathing, eating, swallowing, or anything like that?"


----------



## pandepix (Dec 6, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> [Letter]
> 
> _Reggie,
> 
> ...



Reggie reads the letter and scowls. He wants to see Isabella, but doesn't want to get in serious trouble and be sent to solitary or worse. _What if Venezio is just setting me up?_ He huffs and throws the letter in the trash, but decides to keep the the guards name and code words in the back of his mind just in case. He spends the rest of the afternoon pacing in his cell, debating whether or not the consequences of getting caught trying to see Isabella are really worth it.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Dec 7, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> "Hm? Oh, no. I surround myself with decent furs. The lieutenant, however, I try to stay away from. I just don't understand why he thinks that I am his. I don't think I said or did anything to lead him on into me liking him. I mean, he is a strong fur who's passionate about his profession, but I don't have any interest in him. Anyway, do you ever have trouble breathing, eating, swallowing, or anything like that?"



Peter shook his head. "Oh no, I eat and drink food just fine." he answered. "How strange, huh? It's like he just picked you out of the crowd and decided you were his for no reason." _Is it just because he thinks she is pretty? Did he even ask her to go out on a date, once?_


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 7, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Peter shook his head. "Oh no, I eat and drink food just fine." he answered. "How strange, huh? It's like he just picked you out of the crowd and decided you were his for no reason." _Is it just because he thinks she is pretty? Did he even ask her to go out on a date, once?_



Isabella sighed and decided to change the subject, tired of talking about that wolverine. "Anyway, so you might be still recovering from your injury, which is normal. What I can do for you is give you pain medication and try to not do excessive work to make it worse. Okay?" She goes to the cabinet to get him some painkillers and a cup of water, and hands it over to him. "There you go. Is there anything else I can do for you?"


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Dec 7, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Isabella sighed and decided to change the subject, tired of talking about that wolverine. "Anyway, so you might be still recovering from your injury, which is normal. What I can do for you is give you pain medication and try to not do excessive work to make it worse. Okay?" She goes to the cabinet to get him some painkillers and a cup of water, and hands it over to him. "There you go. Is there anything else I can do for you?"



"Nope, I think I'm fine now!" Peter said, pocketing the medicine. "Thank you, I'll be off now." Peter got up, and headed for the door. _Well at least I learned something, and that's that this angry Wolverine is probably not very well liked..._


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 7, 2019)

An hour and a half later, the prison's infirmary was busy with tending to the injured inmates and guards from the mine accident. The other guards made sure to keep the inmates away from the infirmary and have them either working or in their cells. 

{Infirmary}

[James]



Captain TrashPanda said:


> James had been asleep the entire time he was transported back. He awoke to a small white room and his shirt had been cut away. He had been tucked under a blanket and was warm, but he couldn't feel patches of his side. He pulled the blanket up to see the nurses had shaved away part of his fur on his ribs as he had suffered patches of burns and they chose to bandage the entire area up. His hand bandages were soaked in blood as he soon discovered, and they were in a lot of pain. His face also radiated pain, the right side of his face being scorched from above his eye down to his neck, no fur to be seen as it had been singed off. He touched the bandage on his face and yelped in pain, tensing up as he was in severe agony. He looked around the room and weakly tried to speak up.
> "...H-help... anyone... p-please..."



Isabella was walking through, checking up on other furs and tend to what they needed. When she made way over to James, she heard his plea. She quickly walks over to him and comes to his side. "I'm here. What do you need? Are you in pain?"


[Jack]

Two guards comes over and looked at him. "Let's go, J-69414."


{Prison}

The inmates worked until it was dinner time, and inmates A and C are left in the cafeteria to eat. 

[Reggie]

Reggie walked into the cafeteria and looked around. The letter was still in his mind but he still doesn't want to deal with Verenzio again. Is it worth seeing her again? Or should he ignore her letter and not go. 

Reggie...

[Not go and head in line.] [Go look for the guard and go see Isabella.]



[Akako]

Akako walked in and the lioness from before approached her. "Hey, come with me."


[Sashenka]

The female was in line waiting in line. She felt lonely from before. She sighed and happened to look out to the cafeteria to see Akako following a lioness. 


[Peter and Sal]

In their cell as they wait for their turn. Suddenly, they see Venezio walking by and checking the inmates. He looked to Sal and glares at him and stood in front of his cell. "Hey. Bear."

Sal...

[Keep head down and don't say anything.] [Look at him and say something]

Peter noticed the lieutenant is at Sal's cell door and sees that it's not looking go. 

Peter...

[Wait and see what happens.] [Say something]


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

[Diner]

Benjamin the badger came out of the kitchen and glared over to Wulf and Fia. "You two! What the hell was that?! How dare you come into my restaurant and start trouble for my workers! Whatever is going on between you and those bastards that left, leave us out of it! Now pay me my money and get the hell out!" Fia got up, grabbed her doggie bag, hands Benny ten dollars and looks to him with somber eyes. "Our deepest apologies, sir. We shall leave now." She turns to the three furs said, "Wulf. Zach. Umbra. Let us be on our way." She then turns to Paul, pulls out a business card and hands it to him. "If you need us, call us. I also want to see the contract if there is a copy." Then the feline looked at Hope. The two stared at each other for a bit before Fia left the restaurant. Fia flagged down a taxi cab, hopped in and waited for the three furs to get in as well.

Hope watched as the Whitepaws left the restaurant and turned to see Benjamin stared hard at her. She was taken aback as she jerked her head back a bit. "W-what?" 

"What did he say to you?" Benny asked her with a firm voice.

"N-nothing!"

"Don't lie to me, girl. Did he threaten you? Huh?"

"No, no! Nothing of the sort."

"I'm taking you home. Paul! Tori! Noah! You're coming with me, too. Clean up and get ready to head out." The badger ordered and went to the back. Hope lowered her head and folded her ears back.


(@Captain TrashPanda @JackJackal @Liseran Thistle @GrimnCoyote @Seph @pandepix @Wulf Canavar )


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Dec 7, 2019)

"Hai okusama", Akako followed behind. Inside her head she chuckled, _better hurry up before she mates with someone_. 

______________________________________________________________________________________

"M-mr Benjamin what happened", he said fearfully. His hands shook as his tail constricted around his leg like a serpent.


----------



## Seph (Dec 7, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> An hour and a half later, the prison's infirmary was busy with tending to the injured inmates and guards from the mine accident. The other guards made sure to keep the inmates away from the infirmary and have them either working or in their cells.
> 
> {Infirmary}
> 
> ...


[Look at him and say something]
Sal had just taken some that medication Isabella gave him, maybe a little bit too much. He was laying on his bed, feeling like he was floating on water. He was about to fall asleep when he heard someone talking to him. He looked up to see the lieutenant standing in front of his cell. “What?” Sal asked in a strong French accent, the one he usually tried to hide.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 7, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "Hai okusama", Akako followed behind. Inside her head she chuckled, _better hurry up before she mates with someone_.
> 
> ______________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> "M-mr Benjamin what happened", he said fearfully. His hands shook as his tail constricted around his leg like a serpent.



The lioness leads her to the back of the cafeteria where Mama Shank is waiting. The older orangutan smiling at her as she approached. "Ahh, there you are. Excellent job! That fine gorilla is here and I can look all I want. Well, a deal is a deal. We will help you with your problem. So you want to learn how to protect yourself?"

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Benjamin looked over at the young possum. "Hopefully, nothin'! Now hurry up and start cleaning. I'm taking everyone home in my truck. Don't you dare leave. Got it?"


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 7, 2019)

Seph said:


> [Look at him and say something]
> Sal had just taken some that medication Isabella gave him, maybe a little bit too much. He was laying on his bed, feeling like he was floating on water. He was about to fall asleep when he heard someone talking to him. He looked up to see the lieutenant standing in front of his cell. “What?” Sal asked in a strong French accent, the one he usually tried to hide.



Venezio got close to the cell and growled at him. "Listen up. I don't what games you are planning but I want to make it clear that Isabella is off limits! If I catch you trying to smooth talk her, I will put you in Solitary without food for days! You got that?!"


----------



## JackJackal (Dec 8, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Two guards comes over and looked at him. "Let's go, J-69414."


Jack got up with a blank expression. He honestly was about to lose his mind here. He nearly died twice and now his arm was an unbreaded chicken strip! While a part of him held hope that he would get out. Most of his mind was starting to lose that hope


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Dec 8, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> An hour and a half later, the prison's infirmary was busy with tending to the injured inmates and guards from the mine accident. The other guards made sure to keep the inmates away from the infirmary and have them either working or in their cells.
> 
> {Infirmary}
> 
> ...




[Say something]

"Hey, just a quick question...what is it with you and this Isabella girl anyway?" Peter asked. 
...........................

Zach and Umbra got up and followed the rest of them into the cab, taking a seat. 

Zach sighed. "Well I at least have good news to tell you all, even though you just blew it with that poker game in the diner." He said to Fia and Wulf. "I've got a cousin who's real rich and who's also a force to be reckoned with. I explained our...situation, and she's agreed she'll help us get the others out of whatever prison they're in. Free of charge, too." 

Umbra smiled, "Isn't that wonderful news? More help, though at this rate we could use all we could get." He shook his head. "Though you may have put us at a disadvantage with that game, we know a whole lot now, if you think about it. I overheard Doyle and that German hack speaking before they found us eavesdropping. They've been frequenting miss Sabrina's house still, so we know where to find Blackpaw members if we need them now." 

Zach nodded. "That's a good point. Elvyra's got plenty of muscle. You could yank one of their goons when they ain't looking and steal him away. Get something out of him, at least." 

"Despite our losses...I suddenly feel very hopeful about this."


----------



## Seph (Dec 8, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Venezio got close to the cell and growled at him. "Listen up. I don't what games you are planning but I want to make it clear that Isabella is off limits! If I catch you trying to smooth talk her, I will put you in Solitary without food for days! You got that?!"


Sal slowly sat up in his bed and then slowly stood up. He walked over to the door, and stood right in front of it, looking down on the lieutenant. He was about to say something when Peter spoke up. He squinted at the lieutenant and beckoned towards Peter, expecting an answer from him.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 8, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> An hour and a half later, the prison's infirmary was busy with tending to the injured inmates and guards from the mine accident. The other guards made sure to keep the inmates away from the infirmary and have them either working or in their cells.
> 
> {Infirmary}
> 
> ...


James could hear his heartbeat thumping in his head, a mix of a groan and a weak scream emanating from him as the nurse came to him. He held the not burned portion of his face with his fingers and began to cry, tears of sheer pain rolling down his cheeks, only to work their way into the burns and make them sting more.
“E-everything hurts... I-it’s so loud... p-please make it stop... p-p-please!”
He screamed louder in pain, sitting up and curling up, unable to think straight. He rocked back and forth a bit, everything burning and hurting.
“M-Make it stop!!”


HopeTLioness said:


> [Sashenka]
> 
> The female was in line waiting in line. She felt lonely from before. She sighed and happened to look out to the cafeteria to see Akako following a lioness.


Sash had been standing in line and thinking about when she would get a new cell mate when out of the corner of her eye she saw a familiar kitsune and a lioness. She cocked her head slightly before realizing it was Akako.
“Akako! She must have friend here... surprised the lioness has not made her lunch meat.”
Sash got her food and saw them talking to a large orangutan. She stood in silence before clearing her throat and speaking softly but firmly.
“<Excuse me,> is there room here to sit?”


HopeTLioness said:


> [Diner]
> 
> Benjamin the badger came out of the kitchen and glared over to Wulf and Fia. "You two! What the hell was that?! How dare you come into my restaurant and start trouble for my workers! Whatever is going on between you and those bastards that left, leave us out of it! Now pay me my money and get the hell out!" Fia got up, grabbed her doggie bag, hands Benny ten dollars and looks to him with somber eyes. "Our deepest apologies, sir. We shall leave now." She turns to the three furs said, "Wulf. Zach. Umbra. Let us be on our way." She then turns to Paul, pulls out a business card and hands it to him. "If you need us, call us. I also want to see the contract if there is a copy." Then the feline looked at Hope. The two stared at each other for a bit before Fia left the restaurant. Fia flagged down a taxi cab, hopped in and waited for the three furs to get in as well.
> 
> ...


Paul took the card and made a smirk, unusual for him. Once they were out the door he muttered under his breath, “I reckon I’d rather die then reveal James’ secret, bitch.”
He tucked the card in his pocket before looking up to Benny.
“Yessir, right away.” He quickly began to wipe down the tables and sweep the floors. Once he was done he beckoned for Tori to come stand by him by the door as they waited for Benny.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 8, 2019)

JackJackal said:


> Jack got up with a blank expression. He honestly was about to lose his mind here. He nearly died twice and now his arm was an unbreaded chicken strip! While a part of him held hope that he would get out. Most of his mind was starting to lose that hope



The guards soon escorted him back to his cell and locked him in. Maxwell sees Jack and saw his arm wrapped up. "Oh, Jack! Welcome back, buddy! Umm, what happened to your arm?"




Liseran Thistle said:


> [Say something]
> 
> "Hey, just a quick question...what is it with you and this Isabella girl anyway?" Peter asked.





Seph said:


> Sal slowly sat up in his bed and then slowly stood up. He walked over to the door, and stood right in front of it, looking down on the lieutenant. He was about to say something when Peter spoke up. He squinted at the lieutenant and beckoned towards Peter, expecting an answer from him.



The wolverine shot a glare at the rabbit and yelled, "Mind your business, rabbit! This is between me and the bear. Unless you are trying to get her attention as well, which would be a poor idea on your part. You both listen to me and listen to me good. Isabella is MY girl! I care deeply for her and I'd be damned if you sons of a bitches would try anything with her! You got that?!"




Captain TrashPanda said:


> James could hear his heartbeat thumping in his head, a mix of a groan and a weak scream emanating from him as the nurse came to him. He held the not burned portion of his face with his fingers and began to cry, tears of sheer pain rolling down his cheeks, only to work their way into the burns and make them sting more.
> “E-everything hurts... I-it’s so loud... p-please make it stop... p-p-please!”
> He screamed louder in pain, sitting up and curling up, unable to think straight. He rocked back and forth a bit, everything burning and hurting.
> “M-Make it stop!!”



Isabella looks at him in alarm and tries to calm him down. "S-sir! Please, calm down! I-I can give you med-"




Captain TrashPanda said:


> Sash had been standing in line and thinking about when she would get a new cell mate when out of the corner of her eye she saw a familiar kitsune and a lioness. She cocked her head slightly before realizing it was Akako.
> “Akako! She must have friend here... surprised the lioness has not made her lunch meat.”
> Sash got her food and saw them talking to a large orangutan. She stood in silence before clearing her throat and speaking softly but firmly.
> “<Excuse me,> is there room here to sit?”



Immediately, the lioness gets in front of Sash and growls at her. "Hold it! You are not welcome here! No one approaches Mama Shank without an invite!"


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~




Captain TrashPanda said:


> Paul took the card and made a smirk, unusual for him. Once they were out the door he muttered under his breath, “I reckon I’d rather die then reveal James’ secret, bitch.”
> He tucked the card in his pocket before looking up to Benny.
> “Yessir, right away.” He quickly began to wipe down the tables and sweep the floors. Once he was done he beckoned for Tori to come stand by him by the door as they waited for Benny.



Tori also helped with cleaning and putting things away. She soon clocked out, grabbed her things, and stood beside Paul. She looked over to see Hope staring out of the window. Soon, Benny came up from the back with Noah following behind. "Alright, let's get out of here." Everyone headed out of the door as Benny turned out the lights and locked up. They walked over to his truck and Hope got in the passenger side, as Paul, Tori, and Noah got in the back. Benny cracked up the truck and drove off. During the drive, Tori snuggled close to Paul as she's thinking about what had happened. Hope was staring out the window as Benny drove in silence.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Dec 8, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> The guards soon escorted him back to his cell and locked him in. Maxwell sees Jack and saw his arm wrapped up. "Oh, Jack! Welcome back, buddy! Umm, what happened to your arm?"
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Peter didn't flinch from his very harsh words, he was too busy thinking about Venezio's phrasing. "_I care deeply for her...? " Yet Isabella acts like she hasn't even gone on a date with the guy. He's either dumb, or I'm missing something.
_
"Uh...sure, whatever you say pal." Peter said, acting scared. "We'll stay out of your hair from now on." _Or at least until I can get rid of you. _


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 8, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> The guards soon escorted him back to his cell and locked him in. Maxwell sees Jack and saw his arm wrapped up. "Oh, Jack! Welcome back, buddy! Umm, what happened to your arm?"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


James couldn’t even hear her now, his hearing was replaced by a searing ring in his ears and the thumping grew louder and louder, becoming mixed with faint artillery blasts. James got in the fetal position and screamed, shaking violently as he held his ears closed with his bloody paws.
“P-PLEASE MAKE IT STOP!! PLEASE!!!”
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Sash remained calm and took a breath as she stared down the lioness, the ice in her eyes chilling. She looked to Akako and rolled her eyes before looking back to the feline.
“My dearest mistake then, I do not want conflict with pussycat like you, especially when you have <my friend> doing dirty work. My apologies.”
She turned around and began to walk away, muttering some choice Russian about her.

Paul embraced Tori on the long drive home to James’ house, his conscience gnawing at him to tell them his connections. He suppressed them however, staying silent and keeping his lover on his arms. Once Benny arrived they got out and Paul waved. “Night Benny, see you’s in the mornin’.”


----------



## Seph (Dec 8, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> The guards soon escorted him back to his cell and locked him in. Maxwell sees Jack and saw his arm wrapped up. "Oh, Jack! Welcome back, buddy! Umm, what happened to your arm?"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sal put a hand on the cell door and sighed before speaking. “Listen lieutenant...” he said, barely pronouncing the word. “I could break you like a stick, and your Isabella,  oh I could have done it easily when she was giving me a niiice massage.” Sal said smiling. “But I didn’t.” He said again before getting real close to the bars. “Because I don’t care about you, or your rat of a girlfriend, so leave me alone.” Sal said before letting out a deep chuckle and shaking his head at what he just said. He then turned around and went back to bed.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 8, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Peter didn't flinch from his very harsh words, he was too busy thinking about Venezio's phrasing. "_I care deeply for her...? " Yet Isabella acts like she hasn't even gone on a date with the guy. He's either dumb, or I'm missing something.
> _
> "Uh...sure, whatever you say pal." Peter said, acting scared. "We'll stay out of your hair from now on." _Or at least until I can get rid of you. _





Seph said:


> Sal put a hand on the cell door and sighed before speaking. “Listen lieutenant...” he said, barely pronouncing the word. “I could break you like a stick, and your Isabella,  oh I could have done it easily when she was giving me a niiice massage.” Sal said smiling. “But I didn’t.” He said again before getting real close to the bars. “Because I don’t care about you, or your rat of a girlfriend, so leave me alone.” Sal said before letting out a deep chuckle and shaking his head at what he just said. He then turned around and went back to bed.



The lieutenant made a deep growl as he watched him go. "I will remember this, bear." and with that, he stormed off. Fallon, from two cells down, laughed loudly. "Ooo-wee! Ya sure told that fucker off, Sal! Good one o' you, lad! Don't take his shit!"



Captain TrashPanda said:


> James couldn’t even hear her now, his hearing was replaced by a searing ring in his ears and the thumping grew louder and louder, becoming mixed with faint artillery blasts. James got in the fetal position and screamed, shaking violently as he held his ears closed with his bloody paws.
> “P-PLEASE MAKE IT STOP!! PLEASE!!!”



Isabella looked back to call on a doctor. "Doctor! Doctor, please come quick!" A lizard doctor ran over to see James having a melt down. "Oh no. He's in a shell shock. We need to sedate him, quickly. GUARDS! GUARDS!" Soon, the guards ran over and the doctor instructed them on what to do. Immediately, the four guards grabs James by the arms and legs and pins him down with much struggle. Isabella prepared the gas for the doctor as he took it and placed it over his muzzle. "Breath, son! Breath! It's alright. It's alright."




Captain TrashPanda said:


> Sash remained calm and took a breath as she stared down the lioness, the ice in her eyes chilling. She looked to Akako and rolled her eyes before looking back to the feline.
> “My dearest mistake then, I do not want conflict with pussycat like you, especially when you have <my friend> doing dirty work. My apologies.”
> She turned around and began to walk away, muttering some choice Russian about her.



Mama Shank raised her eyebrow and looked at Akako. "Is this true? You know this wolf?" (@GrimnCoyote )




Captain TrashPanda said:


> Paul embraced Tori on the long drive home to James’ house, his conscience gnawing at him to tell them his connections. He suppressed them however, staying silent and keeping his lover on his arms. Once Benny arrived they got out and Paul waved. “Night Benny, see you’s in the mornin’.”



Benny stopped at James's house first and dropped Paul and Tori off. Tori got out with Paul and waved at them. "Goodnight. See you in the morning." Benny nodded, beeped his horn, and drove off to Noah's house. Once they made it there, he stopped to let the possum out. "Alright, Noah. Get on inside and I'll see ya in the morning."

Back at James' House, Tori went inside the house and removed her shoes and coat. She sighed and looked up at him. "Paul, are you hungry? Shall I make you dinner?"


----------



## Seph (Dec 8, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> The lieutenant made a deep growl as he watched him go. "I will remember this, bear." and with that, he stormed off. Fallon, from two cells down, laughed loudly. "Ooo-wee! Ya sure told that fucker off, Sal! Good one o' you, lad! Don't take his shit!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sal started laughing when he lieutenant left, he started laughing even harder at what Fallon said. “Ha! He’s not so tough.” Sal said, amused with himself. “I’ll probably regret that in the future though.” He said, still in a cheery mood.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Dec 8, 2019)

"You're definitely on his bad side now..." Peter said shaking his head. "Maybe we all ought to stick together for a few days." He looked worried, this time seriously worried and not just putting on a show for his two friends. _If that Wolverine tries something, than we're seriously in big trouble. _


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 8, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Isabella looked back to call on a doctor. "Doctor! Doctor, please come quick!" A lizard doctor ran over to see James having a melt down. "Oh no. He's in a shell shock. We need to sedate him, quickly. GUARDS! GUARDS!" Soon, the guards ran over and the doctor instructed them on what to do. Immediately, the four guards grabs James by the arms and legs and pins him down with much struggle. Isabella prepared the gas for the doctor as he took it and placed it over his muzzle. "Breath, son! Breath! It's alright. It's alright."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As soon as the guards put their paws on him, James exploded, headbutting the one on his left arm and kicking the one on his right leg in the chest and forcing him back. He screamed violently and struggled against the guards, his mind not there but flashing back to France, 1918...

_The year is 1918. The United States has begun to send soldiers into France and Germany to defeat the Central powers. Among the freshly deployed are a grizzly bear named William Irons, a wolf, the one and only @Wulf Canavar , and James Jackson. They had been sent into the trenches, into no-mans-land, to fight and most likely die in the slew of young furs. It had been a four days of continuous artillery fire, four days of continuous shelling that robbed the men of sleep and peace. After the fourth day the shelling stopped. The furs in the trenches sighed in relief as the peeked our over the horizon... only to see a German wave advancing on them with speed. They quickly began to swarm the trench, flamethrower troops and trench busters killing Americans left and right. James and Wulf fought back to back, attempting to fight off the Germans, when James heard a scream. He looked to a opening in the trench and saw the young grizzly Irons on his back, a German lizard stormtrooper stabbing him in the jugular with a broken bottle. James warded off more attackers before rushing the German with a bloodcurdling scream, attempting to thrust with his bayonet. The German sidestepped and pushed him down, James falling to the ground. This lizard was about to kill him when the Germans sounded the retreat. As they retreated, James went to his wounded friend, realizing he had been spared, but the dying grizzly had not.
_
Back in the prison, James was snarling and continuing to scream, looking to the doctor with a fire in his eyes, swinging his face from side to side and throwing the mask off.
“I’LL KILL YOU!! YOU FUCKIN GERMAN, YOU KILLED IRONS!! IM GONNA SKIN YOU ALIVE IF ITS THE LAST FUCKIN THING I DO!!”


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 8, 2019)

Seph said:


> Sal started laughing when he lieutenant left, he started laughing even harder at what Fallon said. “Ha! He’s not so tough.” Sal said, amused with himself. “I’ll probably regret that in the future though.” He said, still in a cheery mood.





Liseran Thistle said:


> "You're definitely on his bad side now..." Peter said shaking his head. "Maybe we all ought to stick together for a few days." He looked worried, this time seriously worried and not just putting on a show for his two friends. _If that Wolverine tries something, than we're seriously in big trouble. _



Fallon calmed down laughing and sighed. "Aye. It's best if we be mates, lad. Knowin' him, he would pulls something to put ya in Solitary or worse."




Captain TrashPanda said:


> As soon as the guards put their paws on him, James exploded, headbutting the one on his left arm and kicking the one on his right leg in the chest and forcing him back. He screamed violently and struggled against the guards, his mind not there but flashing back to France, 1918...
> 
> _The year is 1918. The United States has begun to send soldiers into France and Germany to defeat the Central powers. Among the freshly deployed are a grizzly bear named John Irons, a wolf, the one and only @Wulf Canavar , and James Jackson. They had been sent into the trenches, into no-mans-land, to fight and most likely die in the slew of young furs. It had been a four days of continuous artillery fire, four days of continuous shelling that robbed the men of sleep and peace. After the fourth day the shelling stopped. The furs in the trenches sighed in relief as the peeked our over the horizon... only to see a German wave advancing on them with speed. They quickly began to swarm the trench, flamethrower troops and trench busters killing Americans left and right. James and Wulf fought back to back, attempting to fight off the Germans, when James heard a scream. He looked to a opening in the trench and saw the young grizzly Irons on his back, a German lizard stormtrooper stabbing him in the jugular with a broken bottle. James warded off more attackers before rushing the German with a bloodcurdling scream, attempting to thrust with his bayonet. The German sidestepped and pushed him down, James falling to the ground. This lizard was about to kill him when the Germans sounded the retreat. As they retreated, James went to his wounded friend, realizing he had been spared, but the dying grizzly had not.
> _
> ...



The guard on the left gets headbutted and falls back to clutch his muzzle while another guard gets kicked back in the chest. The doctor stepped back and tried to catch the mask. "SIR, PLEASE STAY STILL! WE'RE TRYING TO HELP YOU!" More guards rushed in and tries to hold the raccoon down, but having trouble since he keeps thrashing around. Isabella moved herself away from the scene and watched in horror. Soon, Venezio walked in and sees the commotion. He looked to Isabella and walked over to her. "What the hell is going on here?!" She gasped and looked up to him. "Lieu-Lieutenant! He's having a terrible shell shock and we're having trouble sedating him." Venezio looked back and goes right over to see his men struggling. He pushed the doctor out of the way and grabs James' by the shoulder to pin him down. "HEY, INMATE! I ORDER YOU TO CALM YOURSELF NOW! SNAP OUT OF IT, MAN!"


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Dec 8, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Fallon calmed down laughing and sighed. "Aye. It's best if we be mates, lad. Knowin' him, he would pulls something to put ya in Solitary or worse."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Peter sighed, and decided he'd hit the hay. He had been thinking all day how to make his situation better and he finally had an idea.


----------



## JackJackal (Dec 8, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> The guards soon escorted him back to his cell and locked him in. Maxwell sees Jack and saw his arm wrapped up. "Oh, Jack! Welcome back, buddy! Umm, what happened to your arm?"


"Mass murder from the mine." He said bluntly "they set off explosives and nearly buried us. Flash flames got me good." He sighed and sat on the ground only to hear a familiar chuckle

"Trust me Jackal. You deserve far worse than a burned arm" Terry said from his cell "and I'll be happy to show you once we're out of these cells"

"God damn it...as if my day wasn't bad enough of course my cell has to be next to yours!" Jack groaned

"You knew we'd meet again eventually. It ironic really since you're the reason I'm in this shit hole in the first place"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 8, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> The guard on the left gets headbutted and falls back to clutch his muzzle while another guard gets kicked back in the chest. The doctor stepped back and tried to catch the mask. "SIR, PLEASE STAY STILL! WE'RE TRYING TO HELP YOU!" More guards rushed in and try to hold the raccoon down, but having trouble since he keeps thrashing around. Isabella moved away from the scene and watched in horror. Soon, Venezio walked in and sees the commotion. He looked to Isabella and walked over to her. "What the hell is going on here?!" She gasped and looked up to him. "Lieu-Lieutenant! He's having a terrible shell shock and we're having trouble sedating him." Venezio looked back and goes right over to see his men struggling. He pushed the doctor out of the way and grabs James' by the shoulder to pin him down. "HEY, INMATE! I ORDER YOU TO CALM YOURSELF NOW! SNAP OUT OF IT, MAN!"


James was still screaming, ripping his left arm free and clawing anyone who came close enough. He kicked guards and the doctor when they tried to sedate him. When Venezio came over and pinned him, he spat in the wolverine's face and slammed his head into his muzzle. He finally ripped free of the guards, adrenaline flowing freely now. He quickly got up and rushed, his half-burned face covered in slobber as James snarled like a beast. He buried his shoulder into the wolverine's gut and speared him, taking him to the ground and ending up on top of him. He had nothing to bludgeon him with, so he used his fists, landing hard, cold, solid punches as his mind flashed back again to 1918...

_December, 1918. It was a cold French night, steady snow falling on the small town. James had been sent in to recon and see if there were any Ally friendly homes, along if there were any supplies. James had been sneaking around when he saw a German patrol of wolverines. He quickly took cover behind a small wall as they walked by. He waited until they were gone before moving. He began to walk silently when he stepped on a twig, it snapping loudly. The patrol turned back and saw the American coon, now running for his life. The wolverines laughed and began to chase him, catching him rather quickly and throwing him into the snow. James was backing up and looking to the three, pleading for his life. The biggest one, who looked a lot like Venezio, knelt down and pinned him to the ground, taking a chunk of brick in his paws and snickering. 
<"Night night, American trash eater.">
He began to beat him in the head, strike after strike after strike landing. James tried to cover his head as the wolverine aimed for his temple, landing some more blows before a gunshot rang out from behind him. James' assailant fell onto him dead, a bullet hole going through his head, under his right eye. The other two turned back to see two other armed French grey wolves, the firing of French hunting rifles sounding as they dropped. The three walked to James and saw his wounds, taking him into their home to give him aid and supplies to send back to his company.
_
Back in the prison, James was using one paw to choke out Venezio and the other to whale off on his temple, trying to kill him by blunt trauma. He was snarling and screaming as he did so, a wildfire blazing in his eyes as he assaulted the guard, his paws bleeding everywhere as the bandages came loose.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 8, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Mama Shank raised her eyebrow and looked at Akako. "Is this true? You know this wolf?" (@GrimnCoyote )


Sash stopped and turned back around, seeing what Akako would say of her.


HopeTLioness said:


> Benny stopped at James's house first and dropped Paul and Tori off. Tori got out with Paul and waved at them. "Goodnight. See you in the morning." Benny nodded, beeped his horn, and drove off to Noah's house. Once they made it there, he stopped to let the possum out. "Alright, Noah. Get on inside and I'll see ya in the morning."
> 
> Back at James' House, Tori went inside the house and removed her shoes and coat. She sighed and looked up at him. "Paul, are you hungry? Shall I make you dinner?"


Paul walked inside and shut the door behind them, locking it up and looking to Tori before shaking his head. "Naw... I reckon I's gonna go to bed. Been a long day, I ain't hungry.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Dec 8, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> The lioness leads her to the back of the cafeteria where Mama Shank is waiting. The older orangutan smiling at her as she approached. "Ahh, there you are. Excellent job! That fine gorilla is here and I can look all I want. Well, a deal is a deal. We will help you with your problem. So you want to learn how to protect yourself?"
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Benjamin looked over at the young possum. "Hopefully, nothin'! Now hurry up and start cleaning. I'm taking everyone home in my truck. Don't you dare leave. Got it?"



"I suppose a lesson in self could help", she replies to the orangutan. Suddenly a familiar voice she hears a familiar voice, "Sashenka?".


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 8, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "I suppose a lesson in self could help", she replies to the orangutan. Suddenly a familiar voice she hears a familiar voice, "Sashenka?".


"_Da,_ it is I. Who are these people Akako? Are they like gang?... Are they friendly?" She looked past the kitsune to Mama Shank and sized her up. Definitely a matriarchal figure here, not one to be messed with.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 8, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Zach and Umbra got up and followed the rest of them into the cab, taking a seat.
> 
> Zach sighed. "Well I at least have good news to tell you all, even though you just blew it with that poker game in the diner." He said to Fia and Wulf. "I've got a cousin who's real rich and who's also a force to be reckoned with. I explained our...situation, and she's agreed she'll help us get the others out of whatever prison they're in. Free of charge, too."
> 
> ...



Fia sighed and looked to them. She listened as they reported on recruiting another member and gave a small smile. "Yes, thank you, Zach. We will need all the help we can get. I also had another ace up my sleeve. Yes, I did told them our main secret. However, I only told him one of them. We can still find and save our comrades if we just be careful. Now then, when shall we meet your cousin?"




Captain TrashPanda said:


> Paul walked inside and shut the door behind them, locking it up and looking to Tori before shaking his head. "Naw... I reckon I's gonna go to bed. Been a long day, I ain't hungry.



"Oh...okay." Tori said softly and looked down on the ground.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

After Benny dropped Noah off at his place, he took Hope to her apartment and stopped his truck. He then turned to look at her. "Hope."

Hope looked over at him and doesn't say anything.

Benny sighed and gave her a softer look. "Hope, listen. Whatever it is that's botherin' you, I wanna help. You may be my employee, but you are also family. And I know I can be harsh, but I do it because I care. So Hope...please...please tell me what's wrong."

Hope stared into his amber eyes soberly and sighed. "Benny, I appreciate everything you've done for me and giving me this opportunity to work for you. And I am so happy to hear that you consider me as your family. So...thank you." She reached over and took his paw into hers and leans in and kiss him on the cheek. "I'm fine, Benny. Really. Now I must go. Goodbye." She got out of the truck and start headed into her apartment. Benny tried to call her back but she had already left. He sighed and sit in his truck for a minute, feeling uneasy. He sat there for two more minutes before he cranked up his truck and drove off.




JackJackal said:


> "Mass murder from the mine." He said bluntly "they set off explosives and nearly buried us. Flash flames got me good." He sighed and sat on the ground only to hear a familiar chuckle
> 
> "Trust me Jackal. You deserve far worse than a burned arm" Terry said from his cell "and I'll be happy to show you once we're out of these cells"
> 
> ...



Maxwell's eyes widen in surprise and delight as he grins. "Oh? You two know each other?"




Captain TrashPanda said:


> James was still screaming, ripping his left arm free and clawing anyone who came close enough. He kicked guards and the doctor when they tried to sedate him. When Venezio came over and pinned him, he spat in the wolverine's face and slammed his head into his muzzle. He finally ripped free of the guards, adrenaline flowing freely now. He quickly got up and rushed, his half-burned face covered in slobber as James snarled like a beast. He buried his shoulder into the wolverine's gut and speared him, taking him to the ground and ending up on top of him. He had nothing to bludgeon him with, so he used his fists, landing hard, cold, solid punches as his mind flashed back again to 1918...
> 
> _December, 1918. It was a cold French night, steady snow falling on the small town. James had been sent in to recon and see if there were any Ally friendly homes, along if there were any supplies. James had been sneaking around when he saw a German patrol of wolverines. He quickly took cover behind a small wall as they walked by. He waited until they were gone before moving. He began to walk silently when he stepped on a twig, it snapping loudly. The patrol turned back and saw the American coon, now running for his life. The wolverines laughed and began to chase him, catching him rather quickly and throwing him into the snow. James was backing up and looking to the three, pleading for his life. The biggest one, who looked a lot like Venezio, knelt down and pinned him to the ground, taking a chunk of brick in his paws and snickering.
> <"Night night, American trash eater.">
> ...



The guards and doctor gets either clawed or kicked back when James fought them off him. Venezio suddenly gets hit in the muzzle and yelled in pain before gets speared in the gut. He fell to his back as he laid there and gets assaulted by the unstable raccoon. He tried to reach for his gun but continues to get hit in the head in the process. Isabella watched in horror and screamed. Suddenly, Satine came running from across the room as she has her sights on James. She quickly swings her arms and shoots out her spikes at James as it hits his arm, head, and leg. She then pulled out a knife, jumped on his back and starts stabbing in on his sides, shoulder, and back. Isabella gasped and cried out, "SATINE, NO!" She keeps stabbing him all over his body, and then puts him in a cobra clutch hold; placing one of her arm to put him in a half-nelson, and then uses her free arm to pull his arm across his face and locks her wrists behind his neck to cut off the carotid artery . She held on as tight as she could and then yelled to Isabella. "Isabella! The syringe!" Quickly, Isabella grabs the syringe with the sedated medicine and ran over to them. She looked at him and cried, "Please forgive me!" and then stabbed the syringe into his arm, ejecting the sedation in him. Satine shushed James calmly and spoke low. "It's alright, soldier. You are safe. You are safe." Isabella removed the syringe and gently stroke his arm, hoping that he would calm down now.




GrimnCoyote said:


> "I suppose a lesson in self could help", she replies to the orangutan. Suddenly a familiar voice she hears a familiar voice, "Sashenka?".





Captain TrashPanda said:


> "_Da,_ it is I. Who are these people Akako? Are they like gang?... Are they friendly?" She looked past the kitsune to Mama Shank and sized her up. Definitely a matriarchal figure here, not one to be messed with.



Mama Shank looked back at the wolf and sized her up as well. She hummed a bit and grins. "Hey wolf. You look strong. You ever fought before?"


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Dec 8, 2019)

"I am so glad to see a familiar face around here", her tail wagged, "this is Mother Shank, she's in charge of...well of many of these people in the female prison section".


----------



## JackJackal (Dec 8, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Maxwell's eyes widen in surprise and delight as he grins. "Oh? You two know each other?"


"We met a few years back. A job went sour and-"

"And you left me for dead!" Terry snapped angrily 

"What did you expect me to do?from what I gathered you would have gotten us all killed when you got to the alley!" Jack growled back


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 8, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> The guards and doctor gets either clawed or kicked back when James fought them off him. Venezio suddenly gets hit in the muzzle and yelled in pain before gets speared in the gut. He fell to his back as he laid there and gets assaulted by the unstable raccoon. He tried to reach for his gun but continues to get hit in the head in the process. Isabella watched in horror and screamed. Suddenly, Satine came running from across the room as she has her sights on James. She quickly swings her arms and shoots out her spikes at James as it hits his arm, head, and leg. She then pulled out a knife, jumped on his back and starts stabbing in on his sides, shoulder, and back. Isabella gasped and cried out, "SATINE, NO!" She keeps stabbing him all over his body, and then puts him in a cobra clutch hold; placing one of her arm to put him in a half-nelson, and then uses her free arm to pull his arm across his face and locks her wrists behind his neck to cut off the carotid artery . She held on as tight as she could and then yelled to Isabella. "Isabella! The syringe!" Quickly, Isabella grabs the syringe with the sedated medicine and ran over to them. She looked at him and cried, "Please forgive me!" and then stabbed the syringe into his arm, ejecting the sedation in him. Satine shushed James calmly and spoke low. "It's alright, soldier. You are safe. You are safe." Isabella removed the syringe and gently stroke his arm, hoping that he would calm down now.


James was about to hit the kill shot when he was pricked by porcupine spikes. He winced before feeling someone jump on his scorched back and began to stab him, a roar of anger coming from him. He tried to throw her off but to no avail, now bleeding from her stabs and his hands. He was put into the chokehold with his own arm and struggled harder, his pure survival instinct trying to free him. As he was put onto the floor and put into a submission hold, he screamed and tried to break free. He roared in pain as everything burned or hurt, now being stabbed in the arm. His struggling slowly began to subside, his anger turning into tears as he laid on the floor, bleeding from many stabs, his hands, and the burns on his back. He began to sob and he held his head, curling into a little ball.
"I j-just want it all to stop... i-it haunts me everywhere I go, everything I do... and I-I'm scared..."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 8, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Mama Shank looked back at the wolf and sized her up as well. She hummed a bit and grins. "Hey wolf. You look strong. You ever fought before?"


Sash brushed by the lioness and stood in front of the orangutan, putting her tray down and eating a cold french fry. 
"Da, I have fought many times, many places, 'Mama Shank.' Why, you need more fighters in your little group?"


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 8, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James was about to hit the kill shot when he was pricked by porcupine spikes. He winced before feeling someone jump on his scorched back and began to stab him, a roar of anger coming from him. He tried to throw her off but to no avail, now bleeding from her stabs and his hands. He was put into the chokehold with his own arm and struggled harder, his pure survival instinct trying to free him. As he was put onto the floor and put into a submission hold, he screamed and tried to break free. He roared in pain as everything burned or hurt, now being stabbed in the arm. His struggling slowly began to subside, his anger turning into tears as he laid on the floor, bleeding from many stabs, his hands, and the burns on his back. He began to sob and he held his head, curling into a little ball.
> "I j-just want it all to stop... i-it haunts me everywhere I go, everything I do... and I-I'm scared..."



Satine continued to keep him in a hold until he stopped struggling and began to cry. She slowly released him, sits up, and let his head fall on her chest. She gently wraps her arms around him and cradles him. She shushed him softly and stroke the top of his head. "It's alright," Satine spoke softly, "You don't have to be afraid. I'm here with you." Isabella looked at the coon somberly as she watched her co-worker comfort him. She quickly got up and retrieve some painkillers and a cup of water for him. She kneels down beside them and held the items up. Satine gently propped his head up so that Isabella could gently placed the pills in his mouth and feed him the water.




Captain TrashPanda said:


> Sash brushed by the lioness and stood in front of the orangutan, putting her tray down and eating a cold french fry.
> "Da, I have fought many times, many places, 'Mama Shank.' Why, you need more fighters in your little group?"



The lioness growled when Sashenka brushed her by. Mama Shank nod to her. "I do. If you join me, I can guarantee for your safety. After all, it's best to be with a group to watch your back instead of worrying if someone would stab it. So what do you say?"




JackJackal said:


> "We met a few years back. A job went sour and-"
> 
> "And you left me for dead!" Terry snapped angrily
> 
> "What did you expect me to do?from what I gathered you would have gotten us all killed when you got to the alley!" Jack growled back



Maxwell watch and grinned like a child. "Oh? Do tell! Do tell!"


----------



## JackJackal (Dec 8, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Maxwell watch and grinned like a child. "Oh? Do tell! Do tell!"


"There's nothing to tell. Fact is this dumbass abandoned his team and got me locked up." Terry said with venom in his voice 

"You should have gotten better Intel."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 8, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Satine continued to keep him in a hold until he stopped struggling and began to cry. She slowly released him, sits up, and let his head fall on her chest. She gently wraps her arms around him and cradles him. She shushed him softly and stroke the top of his head. "It's alright," Satine spoke softly, "You don't have to be afraid. I'm here with you." Isabella looked at the coon somberly as she watched her co-worker comfort him. She quickly got up and retrieve some painkillers and a cup of water for him. She kneels down beside them and held the items up. Satine gently propped his head up so that Isabella could gently placed the pills in his mouth and feed him the water.


James flinched at their touch, his burned areas in much pain. He took the pills and water as tears streamed down his face, a pained murr escaping him. He wiped his eyes clean of tears before passing out in the porcupine's lap, exhausted and just wanting his pain to go away.


HopeTLioness said:


> The lioness growled when Sashenka brushed her by. Mama Shank nod to her. "I do. If you join me, I can guarantee for your safety. After all, it's best to be with a group to watch your back instead of worrying if someone would stab it. So what do you say?"


Sash stood there and thought for a moment. Have a group to protect her would be good... and she could focus more on escape if death didn't loom over her shoulder. She looked to the orangutan and nodded, a small smile on her face,
"_Da..._ I can do what you need done, Mama Shank."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 8, 2019)

JackJackal said:


> "There's nothing to tell. Fact is this dumbass abandoned his team and got me locked up." Terry said with venom in his voice
> 
> "You should have gotten better Intel."



Maxwell giggled. "This is gonna be interesting."




Captain TrashPanda said:


> James flinched at their touch, his burned areas in much pain. He took the pills and water as tears streamed down his face, a pained murr escaping him. He wiped his eyes clean of tears before passing out in the porcupine's lap, exhausted and just wanting his pain to go away.



Once James passed out, Satine and Isabella sighed. Venezio slowly sits up while holding his head, growling. "That fuckin' raccoon! If he wants his pain to go away, I'll gladly help him out!" He pulled out his gun and aimed it at the unconscious James. The girls gasped as Isabella threw herself in the way. "Venezio, no! Don't!"

"LIEUTENANT!"

Venezio stopped and looked up to the Warden walking in and seeing what's going on. The wolverine gasped and looked up at the water buffalo. "S-sir! This raccoon attacked everyone, including me!" Isabella quickly defended the raccoon. "Sir! The raccoon was in a shell shock! He was just madden with pain! " 

"He tried to kill me!"

"He's suffering and needs serious medical attention!"

"Enough." the Warden ordered and the two were silenced. He looked over to the guards, who finally came too and was standing there, and gave the order. "You men take this prisoner to Solitary and let him stay there for six months. Also to keep a close eye on him." 

Isabella's eyes widen. "But sir-"

"Isabella. Satine. Tend to the lieutenant and the other's wounds." 

Satine hissed and Isabella sighed. "Yes, sir."

Venezio grinned but was wiped quickly when the warden addressed him. "Venezio."

"Sir!"

"After you get treated, report to my office. That is all."

"Yes, sir." 

The Warden turned away and leave. The guards picked up the unconscious James and dragged him all the way to S-10.


----------



## JackJackal (Dec 8, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Maxwell giggled. "This is gonna be interesting."


The 2 men went quiet and didn't say a word to each other. Jack knew terry would try something the moment he got a chance. He had to be ready.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 8, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Sash stood there and thought for a moment. Have a group to protect her would be good... and she could focus more on escape if death didn't loom over her shoulder. She looked to the orangutan and nodded, a small smile on her face,
> "_Da..._ I can do what you need done, Mama Shank."



"Well, how about you train the kitsune to protect herself? Her cellmate got Solitary because of her and wants her blood when she gets out." the orangutan explained.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 8, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> "Well, how about you train the kitsune to protect herself? Her cellmate got Solitary because of her and wants her blood when she gets out." the orangutan explained.


Sash looked to Akako for a moment before nodding. "I can do that. The question, is when and where?"


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Dec 8, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Fia sighed and looked to them. She listened as they reported on recruiting another member and gave a small smile. "Yes, thank you, Zach. We will need all the help we can get. I also had another ace up my sleeve. Yes, I did told them our main secret. However, I only told him one of them. We can still find and save our comrades if we just be careful. Now then, when shall we meet your cousin?"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zach sighed. "I'd give it a day or two before she arrives. She's never late with anything, so we should be able to talk to her face to face pretty soon." He answered. "Just be thankful she's not putting a price on her help. Elvyra's not a woman who gives out free things often."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 8, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Zach sighed. "I'd give it a day or two before she arrives. She's never late with anything, so we should be able to talk to her face to face pretty soon." He answered. "Just be thankful she's not putting a price on her help. Elvyra's not a woman who gives out free things often."



"We understand. Thank you, Zach."

They soon made it to the motel room and got out. She wished the men goodnight and went to the room where she finds Mia asleep. She sets the food in the ice box, tucks her in, and got ready to bed.

For the next few days, it was time to meet Elvyra....


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Dec 8, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> "We understand. Thank you, Zach."
> 
> They soon made it to the motel room and got out. She wished the men goodnight and went to the room where she finds Mia asleep. She sets the food in the ice box, tucks her in, and got ready to bed.
> 
> For the next few days, it was time to meet Elvyra....



Elvyra Highwater and her personal guard Lainey Jefferson, arrived in Chicago a bit earlier than expected. Elvyra, under Zach's somewhat lackluster instruction, had guided a cab to the very motel that he and the gang were all staying at. 

"Jefferson, get my coat for me out the back, it's freezing outside." She grumbled to the stout mouse next to her. Elvyra came dressed in a fancy dress that showed her wealth proudly, whilst Jefferson wore a simple suit and tie that was standard for her job. 

"Of course, ma'am." Jefferson said, before scooting the cab. They unpacked the car, Elvyra hadn't brought a whole lot with her as Zach's call made the situation seem very dire. She had only two suitcases. One containing her and Jefferson's clothing, the other carrying all of her on the road medical supplies. 

They entered the small motel, and walked right up to the receptionists desk. Not minding any curious stares they got. 

"Get me the room number to a Fox named 'Zachariah Higgsley'" she told the timid looking bellhop. "Tell him his cousins finally arrived to see him."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 8, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Maxwell giggled. "This is gonna be interesting."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


James became conscious as he was thrown into solitary. He groaned and rubbed his head, feeling his burns not hurting as bad. The last thing he remembered was the mine, burned, bleeding, and broken. Now, he looked around his new tiny cell and started shaking his head, muttering to himself. 
"No, no, no, no, no! This can't be happening... what did I do?" 
He slowly got up and went to the heavy steel door, sticking his snout out and seeing a canine guard looking away from him. James cleared his throat and spoke softly.
"H-Hey man... why am I here? Why am I in solitary? Y'all think I caused the mining explosion?"


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 8, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Elvyra Highwater and her personal guard Lainey Jefferson, arrived in Chicago a bit earlier than expected. Elvyra, under Zach's somewhat lackluster instruction, had guided a cab to the very motel that he and the gang were all staying at.
> 
> "Jefferson, get my coat for me out the back, it's freezing outside." She grumbled to the stout mouse next to her. Elvyra came dressed in a fancy dress that showed her wealth proudly, whilst Jefferson wore a simple suit and tie that was standard for her job.
> 
> ...



The bellhop boy looked to her and nodded. "Yes, ma'am! Right away!" He checks the books, found Zach's room number and calls him up on the phone.




Captain TrashPanda said:


> James became conscious as he was thrown into solitary. He groaned and rubbed his head, feeling his burns not hurting as bad. The last thing he remembered was the mine, burned, bleeding, and broken. Now, he looked around his new tiny cell and started shaking his head, muttering to himself.
> "No, no, no, no, no! This can't be happening... what did I do?"
> He slowly got up and went to the heavy steel door, sticking his snout out and seeing a canine guard looking away from him. James cleared his throat and spoke softly.
> "H-Hey man... why am I here? Why am I in solitary? Y'all think I caused the mining explosion?"



The canine glared at him and said, "No! You lost yer marbles and started attacking everyone in the infirmary! You assaulted eight guards, and a doctor. You also almost killed our lieutenant, in which is a big offense, pal."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 8, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> The canine glared at him and said, "No! You lost yer marbles and started attacking everyone in the infirmary! You assaulted eight guards and a doctor. You also almost killed our lieutenant, in which is a big offense, pal."


James was shocked and he shook his head, sputtering as he tried to make sense of the situation.
"W-what? I-I don't even know where the infirmary is! I've never met your lieutenant! The last place I was was the mine... there was this really nice porcupine treating my burns. S-Surely this is a mistake... you got the wrong coon man! I'd never assault y'all in here! Y'all are nice guys, break up fights, maintain peace and order, why the hell would I attack a doctor?" He felt his side and arms and back, feeling all the stab wounds from the infirmary. "W-Who stabbed me?! What the hell is going on?!?"


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 8, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James was shocked and he shook his head, sputtering as he tried to make sense of the situation.
> "W-what? I-I don't even know where the infirmary is! I've never met your lieutenant! The last place I was was the mine... there was this really nice porcupine treating my burns. S-Surely this is a mistake... you got the wrong coon man! I'd never assault y'all in here! Y'all are nice guys, break up fights, maintain peace and order, why the hell would I attack a doctor?" He felt his side and arms and back, feeling all the stab wounds from the infirmary. "W-Who stabbed me?! What the hell is going on?!?"



The canine raised an eyebrow at him. "Oh, a porcupine, you say? Tell me, does this porcupine had amber eyes that you looked into them, all you could see is soothing fire?"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 8, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> The canine raised an eyebrow at him. "Oh, a porcupine, you say? Tell me, does this porcupine had amber eyes that you looked into them, all you could see is soothing fire?"


"I... I dunno. Look, I'm sure this is all some sorta mix-up, ok? The last thing I remember is a porcupine treating my burns. Now I'm here in solitary..." He felt more mini stab wounds where Staine's barbs had made him bleed. "I mean really, look at me! I'M the victim here! I have 28 stab wounds and third-degree burns on me! No way I deserve to be locked up in here... I did nothin' to y'all!"


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 8, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> "I... I dunno. Look, I'm sure this is all some sorta mix-up, ok? The last thing I remember is a porcupine treating my burns. Now I'm here in solitary..." He felt more mini stab wounds where Staine's barbs had made him bleed. "I mean really, look at me! I'M the victim here! I have 28 stab wounds and third-degree burns on me! No way I deserve to be locked up in here... I did nothin' to y'all!"



"_You're_ the victim? That's rich. Play dumb as you want, but for what you did, you're staying here for six months."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 8, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> "_You're_ the victim? That's rich. Play dumb as you want, but for what you did, you're staying here for six months."


"S-SIX MONTHS?!?! FOR WHAT???" He got a hold of the bars and stuck his snout out as far as it could go. "I'm gettin' six months of solitary for helping dig prisoners out of the mine?!? I DIDN'T DO ANYTHING!! I saved lives and I'm being treated like a beast! I did everyone good and y'all are repayin' me with evil!!" He was fuming as tears of anger began to well up in his eyes, unable to wrap his mind around six months of solitary.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 8, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> "S-SIX MONTHS?!?! FOR WHAT???" He got a hold of the bars and stuck his snout out as far as it could go. "I'm gettin' six months of solitary for helping dig prisoners out of the mine?!? I DIDN'T DO ANYTHING!! I saved lives and I'm being treated like a beast! I did everyone good and y'all are repayin' me with evil!!" He was fuming as tears of anger began to well up in his eyes, unable to wrap his mind around six months of solitary.



The canine growls and punched him in the snout. "Shut the hell up already! You went insane and assaulted the furs that were trying to help you! Now be a good prisoner, go lay down, and shut the hell up!"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 8, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> The canine growls and punched him in the snout. "Shut the hell up already! You went insane and assaulted the furs that were trying to help you! Now be a good prisoner, go lay down, and shut the hell up!"


James yelped as he was punched in the snout. He staggered back and fell onto the bed, looking to the door with a mix of fear and hatred in his eyes. He slowly backed up onto the bed before curling into a little ball and beginning to quietly cry.
"I'm gonna die here... for something I didn't do..."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 8, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James yelped as he was punched in the snout. He staggered back and fell onto the bed, looking to the door with a mix of fear and hatred in his eyes. He slowly backed up onto the bed before curling into a little ball and beginning to quietly cry.
> "I'm gonna die here... for something I didn't do..."



Thirty minutes later, the clicking of high heels is head in the hallway as Satine walks towards S-10 with a bag of first aid kit. She gets to the door where the canine is stationed and looked to him. "Open the door. I need to treat his wounds." The canine raised his eyebrow at her and shook his head. "No way. This inmate is dangerous." The porcupine looks at him dead in the eyes and said coldly, "He's a patient and he needs medical treatment. Stand in my way and I will rip your fucking testicles off." The canine yelped at not only her death glare, but her threat. He quickly opens the door for her and let's her in. Satine walked in and sees the raccoon in bed. "You're laying down. Good." She then looked to the guard again. "Close the door." He nod and does so, and she looks back at him. She sits on the edge of his bed and starts taking out bandages from her bag. "How are you feeling? Are you still in pain?" she asked without looking at him.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 8, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Thirty minutes later, the clicking of high heels is head in the hallway as Satine walks towards S-10 with a bag of first aid kit. She gets to the door where the canine is stationed and looked to him. "Open the door. I need to treat his wounds." The canine raised his eyebrow at her and shook his head. "No way. This inmate is dangerous." The porcupine looks at him dead in the eyes and said coldly, "He's a patient and he needs medical treatment. Stand in my way and I will rip your fucking testicles off." The canine yelped at not only her death glare, but her threat. He quickly opens the door for her and let's her in. Satine walked in and sees the raccoon in bed. "You're laying down. Good." She then looked to the guard again. "Close the door." He nod and does so, and she looks back at him. She sits on the edge of his bed and starts taking out bandages from her bag. "How are you feeling? Are you still in pain?" she asked without looking at him.


James has remained in his curled up state muttering to himself when he heard heels clicking down the hall. He rolled over and saw the porcupine walk inside his tiny cell before shutting the door and sitting on the bed. He sat up against the back wall and watched her, nodding as he gingerly felt his face. 
“Y-Yea... my face hurts, and my hands have stung like hell.” He looked at her again before speaking. “W-wait a sec... I remember you, you were at the mine. That Jewish tiger drug me to you... and you treated my back. Do _you_ know why I’m in solitary? You’re the last face I remember seeing... you told me you’d try to have my friend pulled out of the cave.”


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 8, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James has remained in his curled up state muttering to himself when he heard heels clicking down the hall. He rolled over and saw the porcupine walk inside his tiny cell before shutting the door and sitting on the bed. He sat up against the back wall and watched her, nodding as he gingerly felt his face.
> “Y-Yea... my face hurts, and my hands have stung like hell.” He looked at her again before speaking. “W-wait a sec... I remember you, you were at the mine. That Jewish tiger drug me to you... and you treated my back. Do _you_ know why I’m in solitary? You’re the last face I remember seeing... you told me you’d try to have my friend pulled out of the cave.”



"Yes, I was there." She reached over and grabbed his arm as she starts to remove the bloody bandage. "About three hours ago, you were transported to the Infirmary from the mines to get surgery on. After your surgery, you started feeling pain and having delusions, which I assume from the war?" She then tossed the bloody bandages aside and starts cleaning his wounds with peroxide as she continued. "You went into a shell shock and eight guards and a doctor tried to sustain and sedate you, but you fought them off. Then the lieutenant came and tried to contain you and you attacked him. You were bashing his head and was trying to kill him. So I had to stop you."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 8, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> "Yes, I was there." She reached over and grabbed his arm as she starts to remove the bloody bandage. "About three hours ago, you were transported to the Infirmary from the mines to get surgery on. After your surgery, you started feeling pain and having delusions, which I assume from the war?" She then tossed the bloody bandages aside and starts cleaning his wounds with peroxide as she continued. "You went into a shell shock and eight guards and a doctor tried to sustain and sedate you, but you fought them off. Then the lieutenant came and tried to contain you and you attacked him. You were bashing his head and was trying to kill him. So I had to stop you."


James winced as she cleaned his wounds, listening to her describe his rampage. He sat in silence for a good while before speaking, slowly and shamefully. "Yea... from France, I saw a lot of things. So I really did that, huh? I guess I am gonna be here for six months..." He looked away from the porcupine before looking at one of the stab wounds. "You know who stabbed me by chance?"


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 8, 2019)

While Zach went to see his cousin, Fia had left early in a cab as she made her way to the slums. The cab stops in front of a crappy apartment building. Fia asked him to wait as she got out and went inside. She soon found the apartment number and knocked on the door.

@GrimnCoyote


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 8, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James winced as she cleaned his wounds, listening to her describe his rampage. He sat in silence for a good while before speaking, slowly and shamefully. "Yea... from France, I saw a lot of things. So I really did that, huh? I guess I am gonna be here for six months..." He looked away from the porcupine before looking at one of the stab wounds. "You know who stabbed me by chance?"



"Yes. I did." She said bluntly as she finished cleaning his wound and starts wrapping his arm with fresh bandages. "Not only that, I pricked you and put you in a hold so that my co-worker could inject the sedation medicine in you."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 8, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> "Yes. I did." She said bluntly as she finished cleaning his wound and starts wrapping his arm with fresh bandages. "Not only that, I pricked you and put you in a hold so that my co-worker could inject the sedation medicine in you."


"Oh..." James was silent a bit more before looking to Satine. "I, uhh, I'm sorry all of that happened. I swear to you I don't remember a thing... just the mine, then passing out, then waking up in solitary. I'm sorry I caused such a ruckus."


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Dec 8, 2019)

The sound of metal cans rolling and scaly feet slapping hardwood floor emmits from the apartment. Three locks click as the door open a sliver. "Don't know you", a monotone voice says as an eye looks up and down at Fia, "come to take something from me?". "Late, already sold everything".


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 8, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> "Oh..." James was silent a bit more before looking to Satine. "I, uhh, I'm sorry all of that happened. I swear to you I don't remember a thing... just the mine, then passing out, then waking up in solitary. I'm sorry I caused such a ruckus."



"Hmmm. I'm noticing a pattern when someone whose been in war goes through the same thing. They remember something from the war and they go into a blind rage or madness. It's very...concerning." Once she finished with his arm, she moves to his other arm and does the same process. She was silent as she worked. 

James...

[Also stay silent] [Have a conversation with her]


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 8, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> The sound of metal cans rolling and scaly feet slapping hardwood floor emmits from the apartment. Three locks click as the door open a sliver. "Don't know you", a monotone voice says as an eye looks up and down at Fia, "come to take something from me?". "Late, already sold everything".



"Are you Senore Cameron Carmichael Chameleon? You were looking for a job opportunity with us?"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 8, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> "Hmmm. I'm noticing a pattern when someone whose been in war goes through the same thing. They remember something from the war and they go into a blind rage or madness. It's very...concerning." Once she finished with his arm, she moves to his other arm and does the same process. She was silent as she worked.
> 
> James...
> 
> [Also stay silent] [Have a conversation with her]


[Talk]
James sat for a minute and watched her work before trying to make small talk. "Sooo... I told the guard what happened and he asked me if you were the porcupine with soothin' fire in your amber eyes. Guess so, heh, heard you threaten him out there 'bout causin' a great amount of pain."


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Dec 8, 2019)

"Job...hmm yes I recall", the chameleon opened the door fully. "My apologies", he said as his skin shifted from green, to brown, to white. "Can never be too careful", Cameron said moving out of the way, "please enter".


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 8, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> [Talk]
> James sat for a minute and watched her work before trying to make small talk. "Sooo... I told the guard what happened and he asked me if you were the porcupine with soothin' fire in your amber eyes. Guess so, heh, heard you threaten him out there 'bout causin' a great amount of pain."



"Being in this place, you have to be tough. Otherwise furs will take advantage of you. It goes both ways with inmates and staff members. And honestly, I was in the mood to hurt him if he would of tried anything."





GrimnCoyote said:


> "Job...hmm yes I recall", the chameleon opened the door fully. "My apologies", he said as his skin shifted from green, to brown, to white. "Can never be too careful", Cameron said moving out of the way, "please enter".



Fia nod her head and thanked him as she entered his home. She looked around the place as she entered the apartment.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 8, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> "Being in this place, you have to be tough. Otherwise furs will take advantage of you. It goes both ways with inmates and staff members. And honestly, I was in the mood to hurt him if he would of tried anything."


"I figured... taking down a lunatic coon would show that, heh. I've been tough as long as I've been here... but this might do me in. It was blind rage... I wasn't aware of anything. I helped inmates escape too. I don't understand why I'm here even though I saved lives. Not like I consciously went after y'alls lieutenant." He sighed and looked up to her when he noticed her eyes. He felt an odd comfort in them, mixed with her toughness. He looked at her for a bit longer before looking away, thinking she'd probably yank his nuts off if he looked at her wrong.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Dec 8, 2019)

Not much was left in the room, no furniture nor any decorations just a pile of canned bugs and a pillow. "Again apologies, not many visitors come here", the man said while disposing of a can. His button up shirt slightly wavered due to an open window as his lab coat tied around his waste dragged along the floor.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 8, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> "I figured... taking down a lunatic coon would show that, heh. I've been tough as long as I've been here... but this might do me in. It was blind rage... I wasn't aware of anything. I helped inmates escape too. I don't understand why I'm here even though I saved lives. Not like I consciously went after y'alls lieutenant." He sighed and looked up to her when he noticed her eyes. He felt an odd comfort in them, mixed with her toughness. He looked at her for a bit longer before looking away, thinking she'd probably yank his nuts off if he looked at her wrong.



"Some of them will thank you for it. Most of them won't. That's how corrupted this place is." She finished his arm and looked to his chest. "Alright, scoot forward so I can get to your back."




GrimnCoyote said:


> Not much was left in the room, no furniture nor any decorations just a pile of canned bugs and a pillow. "Again apologies, not many visitors come here", the man said while disposing of a can. His button up shirt slightly wavered due to an open window as his lab coat tied around his waste dragged along the floor.



Fia looked to him and cleared her throat. "Senore Chameleon. Can you please tell me of your profession and what you can do for us?"


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Dec 8, 2019)

"A doctor, been certified in medical school", he pulled a certificate out of his pocket, "reference to show I'm truthful".


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 8, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> "Some of them will thank you for it. Most of them won't. That's how corrupted this place is." She finished his arm and looked to his chest. "Alright, scoot forward so I can get to your back."


James sighed and nodded, scooting forward and leaning down so she could bandage his back. He sat in silence before speaking again. "W-whatever happened to my buddy? The one scorched to death, if you know what happened."


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Dec 8, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> The bellhop boy looked to her and nodded. "Yes, ma'am! Right away!" He checks the books, found Zach's room number and calls him up on the phone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zach picked up the phone the second it rang, and rushed down to meet Elvyra.

He traveled down a flight of stairs, hastily putting on his coat as he met her in the small common area. She had her arms crossed impatiently.

"Hey cuz." Zach greeted her. "The others have been waiting to meet you, so let's just go back upstairs and see them now." He glanced at Jefferson.

"Well I guess I shouldn't have expected a warm welcome at least." Elvyra muttered. "Jefferson, this is my hapless, _lazy_ cousin Zachariah."

Zach grumbled at the word "lazy" again, but didn't comment. "Nice to meet you, and all that."

Jefferson nodded towards him. "Its a pleasure to be working with you." She told him.

"Jefferson is my personal bodyguard. I'll explain in more detail your arrangement and hers when we get up these stairs." Elvyra explained, strangely.

They headed towards the stairs, and went up to meet the others.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 8, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "A doctor, been certified in medical school", he pulled a certificate out of his pocket, "reference to show I'm truthful".



"I see. Tell me. Have you treated patients before?"




Captain TrashPanda said:


> James sighed and nodded, scooting forward and leaning down so she could bandage his back. He sat in silence before speaking again. "W-whatever happened to my buddy? The one scorched to death, if you know what happened."



Once he scoot forward and leaned back, she went behind him and removed his bandages. She started cleaning his burn wounds carefully when he asked her about Irons. She lowered her eyes and spoke, "I found two guards to take his body and bury him. So he's in the fields next to the mines."


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Dec 8, 2019)

"One hundred seventy six", he stated, "only counting the ones at the hospital until I was framed".


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 8, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Once he scoot forward and leaned back, she went behind him and removed his bandages. She started cleaning his burn wounds carefully when he asked her about Irons. She lowered her eyes and spoke, "I found two guards to take his body and bury him. So he's in the fields next to the mines."


James sighed and nodded. "Thank you... that means a lot to me, really." He sat in silence now as he was bandaged, unable to think of any more small topic conversations. He didn't want to piss her off, but he liked her company.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 8, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James sighed and nodded. "Thank you... that means a lot to me, really." He sat in silence now as he was bandaged, unable to think of any more small topic conversations. He didn't want to piss her off, but he liked her company.



"Hmm." Was the only thing she said and was silent again. She soon finished cleaning the burnt wounds and cap off the peroxide. She gently placed her paws on the non-burnt part on his back and slowly glides them up to try to feel for the stab wounds. Once she finds them, she undo the caps and cleans them. She goes back and forth feeling his body carefully in order to make sure that she doesn't miss any wounds and cleans them. Once she founds them all, she bandaged him up and moves from behind him. "Alright. Now for the face." She gently reached her paw up to his face and carefully cut the bandage. She slowly removes it and tossed it on the side. She carefully and gently rub cream on his burnt side of his face.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 8, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Sash looked to Akako for a moment before nodding. "I can do that. The question, is when and where?"



Mama Shank shrugged at the wolf. "You could do it here and now, or bath time, or lounge time before heading to bed. It's up to you."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 8, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "One hundred seventy six", he stated, "only counting the ones at the hospital until I was framed".



Fia raised a brow at him. "Framed? How so?"


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 8, 2019)

Soon, everyone from A and C was taken back to their cells, and cell B was released for dinner. Fallon walked over to Sal's cell and hollered. "Oi! Mate! It's dinner time." He then walks over to Peter's cell and called to him. "Oi, Peter! Time to eat! 

Maxwell was reading a book when the cell doors were opened. He smiled and hopped to his feet. "Oh, goodie! It's dinner time! Come on, Jack, let's go get food. Let's invite Terry to sit with us as well!" the beaver suggested with a toothy smile.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Dec 8, 2019)

"Coworker, Dr Kalwell, was selling medical supplies illegally". "Caught him mid act, tried to bribe me but I didn't listen, Kalwell then made me take the fall".


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 8, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "Coworker, Dr Kalwell, was selling medical supplies illegally". "Caught him mid act, tried to bribe me but I didn't listen, Kalwell then made me take the fall".



"Oh. What a shame. Now tell me, Doctor, are you able to work in difficult situations?"


----------



## JackJackal (Dec 8, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Soon, everyone from A and C was taken back to their cells, and cell B was released for dinner. Fallon walked over to Sal's cell and hollered. "Oi! Mate! It's dinner time." He then walks over to Peter's cell and called to him. "Oi, Peter! Time to eat!
> 
> Maxwell was reading a book when the cell doors were opened. He smiled and hopped to his feet. "Oh, goodie! It's dinner time! Come on, Jack, let's go get food. Let's invite Terry to sit with us as well!" the beaver suggested with a toothy smile.


"Not a chance Maxwell" jack said and both he and Terry exchanged hate filled glares as they walked. Wanting nothing more than to murder each other


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Dec 8, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Soon, everyone from A and C was taken back to their cells, and cell B was released for dinner. Fallon walked over to Sal's cell and hollered. "Oi! Mate! It's dinner time." He then walks over to Peter's cell and called to him. "Oi, Peter! Time to eat!
> 
> Maxwell was reading a book when the cell doors were opened. He smiled and hopped to his feet. "Oh, goodie! It's dinner time! Come on, Jack, let's go get food. Let's invite Terry to sit with us as well!" the beaver suggested with a toothy smile.



Peter joined Fallon, and walked to the lunchroom with them. 

He had finally thought of a way to fix his situation and he was gonna do it by getting in the good graces of the guards around him. He knew he couldn't impress them by becoming friends with them the old fashioned way, as some of them were just far too selfish and greedy to be likable. 

_But selfish and greedy people sure do appreciate honest favors, for some reason..._He thought to himself, as he looked around for any guard he could sneak off and talk with.


----------



## Seph (Dec 8, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Soon, everyone from A and C was taken back to their cells, and cell B was released for dinner. Fallon walked over to Sal's cell and hollered. "Oi! Mate! It's dinner time." He then walks over to Peter's cell and called to him. "Oi, Peter! Time to eat!
> 
> Maxwell was reading a book when the cell doors were opened. He smiled and hopped to his feet. "Oh, goodie! It's dinner time! Come on, Jack, let's go get food. Let's invite Terry to sit with us as well!" the beaver suggested with a toothy smile.



Sal slowly got to his feet, he was still pretty numb from the meds but could probably make it to the cafeteria. He followed Peter and Fallon out into the cafeteria and into the food line.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 8, 2019)

JackJackal said:


> "Not a chance Maxwell" jack said and both he and Terry exchanged hate filled glares as they walked. Wanting nothing more than to murder each other



Maxwell just hums happily as he walked between Jack and Terry. They went into the cafeteria and waited in line. 




Liseran Thistle said:


> Peter joined Fallon, and walked to the lunchroom with them.
> 
> He had finally thought of a way to fix his situation and he was gonna do it by getting in the good graces of the guards around him. He knew he couldn't impress them by becoming friends with them the old fashioned way, as some of them were just far too selfish and greedy to be likable.
> 
> _But selfish and greedy people sure do appreciate honest favors, for some reason..._He thought to himself, as he looked around for any guard he could sneak off and talk with.






Seph said:


> Sal slowly got to his feet, he was still pretty numb from the meds but could probably make it to the cafeteria. He followed Peter and Fallon out into the cafeteria and into the food line.



Fallon got in line with Sal and Peter as they waited for their turn. He suddenly catch a glimpse of something and smirk. "Oi. Check it out, mates." He nudges Sal and Peter and points to someone across the way. Venezio, seen with a bandage wrapped around his head patrolling the cafeteria. They can see that he's seething with anger.


----------



## pandepix (Dec 8, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> An hour and a half later, the prison's infirmary was busy with tending to the injured inmates and guards from the mine accident. The other guards made sure to keep the inmates away from the infirmary and have them either working or in their cells.
> 
> {Infirmary}
> 
> ...


 
Reggie asks around for the guard, trying to avoid any suspicion.


----------



## JackJackal (Dec 8, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Maxwell just hums happily as he walked between Jack and Terry. They went into the cafeteria and waited in line.


As they waited to get their food Terry would use his tail to whip Jack making him shout and glare daggers at him "Hey watch it asshole!"
"Who me? What did I do?" Terry grinned. Grumbling jack would turn away again


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 8, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> "Hmm." Was the only thing she said and was silent again. She soon finished cleaning the burnt wounds and cap off the peroxide. She gently placed her paws on the non-burnt part on his back and slowly glides them up to try to feel for the stab wounds. Once she finds them, she undo the caps and cleans them. She goes back and forth feeling his body carefully in order to make sure that she doesn't miss any wounds and cleans them. Once she founds them all, she bandaged him up and moves from behind him. "Alright. Now for the face." She gently reached her paw up to his face and carefully cut the bandage. She slowly removes it and tossed it on the side. She carefully and gently rub cream on his burnt side of his face.


James grimaced in pain as she cut the bandage away, it sticking to the exposed skin slightly. He yelped and pulled away when she applied burn cream to the right side of his face, putting his paw slowly to his face as he trembled and shook in pain. "I-it hurts... really bad..."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 8, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Mama Shank shrugged at the wolf. "You could do it here and now, or bath time, or lounge time before heading to bed. It's up to you."


Sash nodded and looked to the Akako. "Then bedtime it is. Meet me at cell, Akako, before bed," she said pointing to herself to indicate she wanted Akako to come to her cell. "I will teach you all I know... at least, with bare paw anyways."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 8, 2019)

pandepix said:


> Reggie asks around for the guard, trying to avoid any suspicion.



He soon come across a ram guard with the tag "Dobeman" on his chest as he's standing by the door. He looks to Reggie



JackJackal said:


> As they waited to get their food Terry would use his tail to whip Jack making him shout and glare daggers at him "Hey watch it asshole!"
> "Who me? What did I do?" Terry grinned. Grumbling jack would turn away again



It was soon their turn to get their trays of food as they put food on their plate.




Captain TrashPanda said:


> James grimaced in pain as she cut the bandage away, it sticking to the exposed skin slightly. He yelped and pulled away when she applied burn cream to the right side of his face, putting his paw slowly to his face as he trembled and shook in pain. "I-it hurts... really bad..."



She grabbed his paw and shushed him softly. "I know, and I'm sorry. But this will help." She continues to rub his face gently with the cream and finished up. She got up and went to the small sink to wash her hands and dry it off. She sighed and  goes back to him and carefully bandage his face carefully. Once she's done, she stood up and looked at him. "Alright, now that's done, I need you to remove your pants. I think I pricked you on one side of the leg, so I need to clean it before it gets infected."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 8, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> She grabbed his paw and shushed him softly. "I know, and I'm sorry. But this will help." She continues to rub his face gently with the cream and finished up. She got up and went to the small sink to wash her hands and dry it off. She sighed and goes back to him and carefully bandage his face carefully. Once she's done, she stood up and looked at him. "Alright, now that's done, I need you to remove your pants. I think I pricked you on one side of the leg, so I need to clean it before it gets infected."


James wanted to struggle but he didn't, whining through gritted teeth as he shook, not as violently as before but close. Once his face was wrapped he looked away for a moment, a sigh coming from him and a tear rolling down the left side of his face. He was gonna say something when the porcupine told him to take his pants off. He looked up and hid his surprise before complying, taking his pants off to show his prison briefs and a stab wound on the side of his leg.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 8, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James wanted to struggle but he didn't, whining through gritted teeth as he shook, not as violently as before but close. Once his face was wrapped he looked away for a moment, a sigh coming from him and a tear rolling down the left side of his face. He was gonna say something when the porcupine told him to take his pants off. He looked up and hid his surprise before complying, taking his pants off to show his prison briefs and a stab wound on the side of his leg.



She stood there as she watched him remove his pants and lie down. She sees the stab wound and gets to work patching it up. Once she's done, she put everything away in her bag and then looks to him. "Alright. I think I patched up everything, and I can't give you painkillers yet, so you will have to wait in about three hours. Now then, is there anything else before I leave?"

James....

[Ask her a question] [Have nothing else] [Other?]


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 8, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> She stood there as she watched him remove his pants and lie down. She sees the stab wound and gets to work patching it up. Once she's done, she put everything away in her bag and then looks to him. "Alright. I think I patched up everything, and I can't give you painkillers yet, so you will have to wait in about three hours. Now then, is there anything else before I leave?"
> 
> James....
> 
> [Ask her a question] [Have nothing else] [Other?]


[Other]really asking a question but whatever
James watched her as she worked on him, treating his leg before standing back up. He listened to her before a small, weak grin came on James' face. "Yea, one thing... I'm just curious, you make every guy inmate his pants off?"


----------



## JackJackal (Dec 8, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> It was soon their turn to get their trays of food as they put food on their plate.


They all sat down and much to Jack's disapproval Terry decided to sit with h iij m and Maxwell. "So Jackal. Should I beat your ass now or do you want to wait till we're by ourselves?"
"Just try it Terry I may be injured but I can still kick your ass with my eyes closed!"


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 8, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> [Other]really asking a question but whatever
> James watched her as she worked on him, treating his leg before standing back up. He listened to her before a small, weak grin came on James' face. "Yea, one thing... I'm just curious, you make every guy inmate his pants off?"



Satine just stood there and stared at him a bit. She then gave a small smile and chuckles. "That depends on the injury. And maybe on the fur himself."




JackJackal said:


> They all sat down and much to Jack's disapproval Terry decided to sit with h iij m and Maxwell. "So Jackal. Should I beat your ass now or do you want to wait till we're by ourselves?"
> "Just try it Terry I may be injured but I can still kick your ass with my eyes closed!"



Maxwell takes a bite of his food as he watched the two bicker before he swallowed it down. "Guys, guys. Not in front of my salad. Besides, there's guards here that will take you to Solitary if you misbehave."


----------



## JackJackal (Dec 8, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Maxwell takes a bite of his food as he watched the two bicker before he swallowed it down. "Guys, guys. Not in front of my salad. Besides, there's guards here that will take you to Solitary if you misbehave."


"DOES IT LOOK LIKE I GIVE A SHIT!?" they both snapped at him in unison they went back to hating each other


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 9, 2019)

JackJackal said:


> "DOES IT LOOK LIKE I GIVE A SHIT!?" they both snapped at him in unison they went back to hating each other



The beaver was surprised a bit before going into full blown laughter. "Wow! You guys really DO hate each other!"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 9, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Satine just stood there and stared at him a bit. She then gave a small smile and chuckles. "That depends on the injury. And maybe on the fur himself."


James' grin grew a bit more as he sat up in his bed, looking up at the porcupine. "Oh so 'maybe' on the fur himself. I dunno... said some guards would be grateful for heroic acts while others wouldn't care. Are you a nurse that's thankful or is uncaring... better question, is the fur before you a man you'd tell to take his pants off or a lunatic who was 'coincidentally' stabbed in the leg?"
James sat there and waited for an answer before a thought ran through his head. _"Jesus James, haven't flirted in over two months... that was terrible."_


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 9, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James' grin grew a bit more as he sat up in his bed, looking up at the porcupine. "Oh so 'maybe' on the fur himself. I dunno... said some guards would be grateful for heroic acts while others wouldn't care. Are you a nurse that's thankful or is uncaring... better question, is the fur before you a man you'd tell to take his pants off or a lunatic who was 'coincidentally' stabbed in the leg?"
> James sat there and waited for an answer before a thought ran through his head. _"Jesus James, haven't flirted in over two months... that was terrible."_



Satine placed a paw on her hip and hummed. "What do you think?"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 9, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Satine placed a paw on her hip and hummed. "What do you think?"


James sat crossed legged in his bed now, still no pants on. He shrugged and even though he showed calm, his mind was scrambling to find witty responses. He cleared his throat before speaking.
"I'm thinking the former, not to toot my own horn on 'the fur himself.' You tell me."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 9, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James sat crossed legged in his bed now, still no pants on. He shrugged and even though he showed calm, his mind was scrambling to find witty responses. He cleared his throat before speaking.
> "I'm thinking the former, not to toot my own horn on 'the fur himself.' You tell me."



She closed her eyes and smirked. "Very well. Honesty." She re-opened her eyes and looked at him. "I am a nurse who only cares about the patient's well being. However, I don't care about much of the patient, especially the ones that are...difficult. Most inmates and guards in here only care for themselves and I don't really care for them. However, there are a few that shows heroism and are decent, and I do appreciate what they do. As for the 'man' before me, he is definitely a lunatic that 'coincidentally' gets stabbed. _And_ the one I would tell him to take his pants off." She lowered her eyelids and grins at him.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Dec 9, 2019)

"Difficulty is fine, like difficulty, no reason to do things without it".


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 9, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> She closed her eyes and smirked. "Very well. Honesty." She re-opened her eyes and looked at him. "I am a nurse who only cares about the patient's well being. However, I don't care about much of the patient, especially the ones that are...difficult. Most inmates and guards in here only care for themselves and I don't really care for them. However, there are a few that shows heroism and are decent, and I do appreciate what they do. As for the 'man' before me, he is definitely a lunatic that 'coincidentally' gets stabbed. _And_ the one I would tell him to take his pants off." She lowered her eyelids and grins at him.


James smirked back and while he showed he was collected his mind was reeeeally scrambling for answers. He wasn’t sure where this was going, but if he was thinking right it was looking good. He decided to get bold and see if his assumptions on where this was going were right. 
“Well then, tell me if I’m wrong, but I think you care about more than just my ‘well being.’ And I can do things you’d appreciate more than digging trapped prisoners out of a mine.” He covered up his serious shaky nerves with a calm grin.


----------



## Seph (Dec 9, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Maxwell just hums happily as he walked between Jack and Terry. They went into the cafeteria and waited in line.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sal looked over to see his old buddy the lieutenant, and he let out a light chuckle seeing his bandages. “Looks like he’s not having the best day.” Sal said smiling. “Maybe he accused someone else of trying to steal his girl.” Sal said, looking at the bandages on his head.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Dec 9, 2019)

"Oh ok", she replied, "your help will be greatly appreciated".


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 9, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "Difficulty is fine, like difficulty, no reason to do things without it".



"Good. Good. Tell me, are you or have you affiliated with a private company?"



Captain TrashPanda said:


> James smirked back and while he showed he was collected his mind was reeeeally scrambling for answers. He wasn’t sure where this was going, but if he was thinking right it was looking good. He decided to get bold and see if his assumptions on where this was going were right.
> “Well then, tell me if I’m wrong, but I think you care about more than just my ‘well being.’ And I can do things you’d appreciate more than digging trapped prisoners out of a mine.” He covered up his serious shaky nerves with a calm grin.



Satine crossed her arm and raised a brow. "Oh? Is that so? Then tell me this, what can you do for me? Hm? What can you put on the table, bad boy?" She asked soothely she waits for his answer. 



Seph said:


> Sal looked over to see his old buddy the lieutenant, and he let out a light chuckle seeing his bandages. “Looks like he’s not having the best day.” Sal said smiling. “Maybe he accused someone else of trying to steal his girl.” Sal said, looking at the bandages on his head.



"Looks to me that someone tried to bust his skull wide open." Chuckled the baboon.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Dec 9, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> "Good. Good. Tell me, are you or have you affiliated with a private company?"
> 
> 
> 
> ...




"None, couldn't affiliate myself even if I wished too, no medical license anymore".


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 9, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "None, couldn't affiliate myself even if I wished too, no medical license anymore".



Fia listened and nod her head. "Alright, one more question. Can you defend yourself?"


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Dec 9, 2019)

Cameron nodded, "know how to fire a rifle, learned while hunting with my father".


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 9, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Satine crossed her arm and raised a brow. "Oh? Is that so? Then tell me this, what can you do for me? Hm? What can you put on the table, bad boy?" She asked soothely she waits for his answer.


“I think you know... maybe it’s the excuse why you ‘coincidentally’ stabbed me in the leg.” He adjusted himself so his right leg stuck out straight while his left leg was folded under his leg. _“Man, what the fuck am I getting into??” _He silently thought to himself.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 9, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> “I think you know... maybe it’s the excuse why you ‘coincidentally’ stabbed me in the leg.” He adjusted himself so his right leg stuck out straight while his left leg was folded under his leg. _“Man, what the fuck am I getting into??” _He silently thought to himself.



"Or, maybe I was trying to disable you so you could calm down." She sets her bag down again and approached him. She bends down to him so they can see eye-to-eye. Her amber eyes looking deep into his as she spoke low. "Are you trying to flirt with me? Because you are failing miserably." She gave a smirk to him.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 9, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "Oh ok", she replied, "your help will be greatly appreciated".


Sash nodded and sat down, beginning to eat her dinner while looking to Mama Shank. “So, Mama shank, what other things do you do? Do you just recruit fighters?”


HopeTLioness said:


> "Or, maybe I was trying to disable you so you could calm down." She sets her bag down again and approached him. She bends down to him so they can see eye-to-eye. Her amber eyes looking deep into his as she spoke low. "Are you trying to flirt with me? Because you are failing miserably." She gave a smirk to him.


James sighed as she called his bullcrap. He looked into those amber eyes before looking down and away at his bed. “I, uhh... y-yea.”


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 9, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Sash nodded and sat down, beginning to eat her dinner while looking to Mama Shank. “So, Mama shank, what other things do you do? Do you just recruit fighters?”



"Oh, no. I do more than that. You see, I have eyes and ears all over the place. I know what's going on in and out of this place. For example, I heard that there was a mining accident around noon."




Captain TrashPanda said:


> James sighed as she called his bullcrap. He looked into those amber eyes before looking down and away at his bed. “I, uhh... y-yea.”



Satine chuckled, and the she reached up and gently grabbed his muzzle and made him look back at her. Then she scratched under his chin. "Well, at least you're honest. Now I must go. I should be back before lights out so you can take your medicine. Try not to lose your mind while I'm gone, alright?" She spoke smoothly and gave him the bedroom eyes. She slowly stood up and slowly slides her paw up under his muzzle and off. She grabbed her bag again and went to the door and knocked on it. The door opened and Satine left the room as the door closed behind her. The canine cleared his throat and she looked at him, giving him a blank face. "You know, you shouldn't be too friendly with inmates. You could get in trouble. I can keep this quiet if you do something for me." He said with a grin. Satine stared at him a bit and then smiled. Suddenly, from in James's cell, he could hear multiple of something being stabbed in flesh followed by a loud yelping and whimpering. Once he sees what's going on, he sees Satine had walked away like nothing happened while the canine guard's face is covered in her spiky quills.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 9, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> "Oh, no. I do more than that. You see, I have eyes and ears all over the place. I know what's going on in and out of this place. For example, I heard that there was a mining accident around noon."


Sash looked up with raised eyebrows as she ate her cold dinner. "Oh? Do you know what exactly happened? Sounds like much death and destruction occurred."


HopeTLioness said:


> Satine chuckled, and she reached up and gently grabbed his muzzle and made him look back at her. Then she scratched under his chin. "Well, at least you're honest. Now I must go. I should be back before lights out so you can take your medicine. Try not to lose your mind while I'm gone, alright?" She spoke smoothly and gave him the bedroom eyes. She slowly stood up and slowly slides her paw up under his muzzle and off. She grabbed her bag again and went to the door and knocked on it. The door opened and Satine left the room as the door closed behind her. The canine cleared his throat and she looked at him, giving him a blank face. "You know, you shouldn't be too friendly with inmates. You could get in trouble. I can keep this quiet if you do something for me." He said with a grin. Satine stared at him a bit and then smiled. Suddenly, from in James's cell, he could hear multiple of something being stabbed in flesh followed by a loud yelping and whimpering. Once he sees what's going on, he sees Satine had walked away like nothing happened while the canine guard's face is covered in her spiky quills.


James looked back up at her, his heart going from somber to melting and fluttering. He nodded dumbly as she walked out, watching her behind as the door was shut. He softly chuckled to himself and scratched his head. "I'll be damned... maybe six months in here ain't gonna suck." He heard the guard speak and the stabbing, followed by yelping and whining. He stood up and looked out to see Satine leaving at the canine with a face full of quills. He leaned against the door and chuckled. "Man... she's feisty, don't you think Mr. Canine?"


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 9, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Sash looked up with raised eyebrows as she ate her cold dinner. "Oh? Do you know what exactly happened? Sounds like much death and destruction occurred."
> 
> James looked back up at her, his heart going from somber to melting and fluttering. He nodded dumbly as she walked out, watching her behind as the door was shut. He softly chuckled to himself and scratched his head. "I'll be damned... maybe six months in here ain't gonna suck." He heard the guard speak and the stabbing, followed by yelping and whining. He stood up and looked out to see Satine leaving at the canine with a face full of quills. He leaned against the door and chuckled. "Man... she's feisty, don't you think Mr. Canine?"



The guard wanted to tell him to shut up, but he was in so much pain. A feline guard walks up and says, "Hey, I'm reliving you for-WHAT THE HELL?! What happened to your face?!" The guard only whimpered more and the feline guard sighed and escorted him to the infirmary.





Captain TrashPanda said:


> Sash looked up with raised eyebrows as she ate her cold dinner. "Oh? Do you know what exactly happened? Sounds like much death and destruction occurred."



"From what I hear, there was an explosion accident in the mines and a fire broke up. Burned up many furs there. Some of them was either burned alive or were crushed by the falling rocks. There was also a cave-in as some of the prisoners and guards were trapped. But with the effort from both men from each side, they were set free. Most of them were pretty injured and required serious medical treatment." Mama Shank explained.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 9, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> The guard wanted to tell him to shut up, but he was in so much pain. A feline guard walks up and says, "Hey, I'm reliving you for-WHAT THE HELL?! What happened to your face?!" The guard only whimpered more and the feline guard sighed and escorted him to the infirmary.


James snickered and waved out the bars. "Bye-bye Mr. Canine! Have fun getting that fixed."
He realized he was now alone. There were no other guards around, and he didn't hear anyone else in the solitary wing. He sighed and climbed into the bed, getting under the blanket as his stomach softly growled. "I guess I missed dinner... maybe that porcupine could bring me some food.


HopeTLioness said:


> "From what I hear, there was an explosion accident in the mines and a fire broke up. Burned up many furs there. Some of them was either burned alive or were crushed by the falling rocks. There was also a cave-in as some of the prisoners and guards were trapped. But with the effort from both men from each side, they were set free. Most of them were pretty injured and required serious medical treatment." Mama Shank explained.


Sash nodded and sighed. "What a shame. Sad that many lives were lost." She cleared her throat and sipped her water. "So, other then train Akako how to fight, what else do you need me to do?"


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 9, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James snickered and waved out the bars. "Bye-bye Mr. Canine! Have fun getting that fixed."
> He realized he was now alone. There were no other guards around, and he didn't hear anyone else in the solitary wing. He sighed and climbed into the bed, getting under the blanket as his stomach softly growled. "I guess I missed dinner... maybe that porcupine could bring me some food.
> 
> Sash nodded and sighed. "What a shame. Sad that many lives were lost." She cleared her throat and sipped her water. "So, other then train Akako how to fight, what else do you need me to do?"



Mama Shank eats her banana pudding before she spoke. "As of right now, you be my eyes and ears. And be cautious. If something comes up, I will let you know of what to do."

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

About thirty five minutes later, James's cell door opens and a large bull came in and looked down at him.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 9, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Mama Shank eats her banana pudding before she spoke. "As of right now, you be my eyes and ears. And be cautious. If something comes up, I will let you know of what to do."
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> About thirty five minutes later, James's cell door opens and a large bull came in and looked down at him.


“Da, can do.” Sash smiled as she ate her dinner. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
James has been dozing off when his cell door was thrown open. He rolled over and put his paw above his eyes to see who it was. He’d never seen this bull before, and he couldn’t tell what he was wearing. He rubbed his good eye before speaking. 
“H-hello there... uhh... mind if I ask why you came in here?”


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 9, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> “Da, can do.” Sash smiled as she ate her dinner.
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> James has been dozing off when his cell door was thrown open. He rolled over and put his paw above his eyes to see who it was. He’d never seen this bull before, and he couldn’t tell what he was wearing. He rubbed his good eye before speaking.
> “H-hello there... uhh... mind if I ask why you came in here?”


 The bull slowly approached his bed and said lowly, "Yer the raccoon that was in the mine accident?"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 9, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> The bull slowly approached his bed and said lowly, "Yer the raccoon that was in the mine accident?"


James nodded slowly and scooted back, a mix of curiosity and fear in his head. He slowly put his bandaged paws up and looked to the bull, not sure what to expect. "Y-Yeah... I was in the mining accident..."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 9, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James nodded slowly and scooted back, a mix of curiosity and fear in his head. He slowly put his bandaged paws up and looked to the bull, not sure what to expect. "Y-Yeah... I was in the mining accident..."



"I see." He stepped to the side as a fennec fox guard walked in with a tray of pork chops, mashed potatoes, gravy, and green beans and a chocolate chip cookie for dessert. He walks over and hands him a tray, and then pulled out a soda pop and give it to him. "This is our thanks for saving our co-workers." The fennec fox spoke softly with a smile. The two guards left the room and closed the door behind them.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 9, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> "I see." He stepped to the side as a fennec fox guard walked in with a tray of pork chops, mashed potatoes, gravy, and green beans and a chocolate chip cookie for dessert. He walks over and hands him a tray, and then pulled out a soda and give it to him. "This is our thanks for saving our co-workers." The fennec fox spoke softly with a smile. The two guards left the room and closed the door behind them.


James sniffed the food and his eye went wide, his maw dropping as the guards gave him a tray of good food. He shakily reached out took the tray, wincing as his raw paws hurt from the heat and the pressure. He sat it on his bed and shakily took the soda, the cold metal relieving his pain. He gripped it with both paws as he looked up to them, silent tears streaming down his face. He sputtered out "Th-Th-Thank you..." as they left him in silence. He took the fork and slowly began to eat, savoring the meal as long as he could. He sniffed the pork chops and potatoes and he thought of home, a small fire of hope beginning to reignite inside of him. He sipped the soda slowly also, mainly because the cold metal took the pain from his paws. He closed his eyes and smiled softly, shaking his head and looking to his paws, which would undoubtedly be scarred.
"Heh... when I get out of here, I'll always remember my scars and the good people who work here." He continued to eat, watching the door a bit in fear that someone would walk in and take his food.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Dec 9, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Maxwell just hums happily as he walked between Jack and Terry. They went into the cafeteria and waited in line.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Wow...I wonder what got under his fur?" Peter muttered. "You think you made him that mad, Sal?" He noticed the big head wound on Venezio, and grimaced. "Or maybe not...It looks like he got into a fight with some Beast."

@Seph


----------



## Seph (Dec 9, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> "Wow...I wonder what got under his fur?" Peter muttered. "You think you made him that mad, Sal?" He noticed the big head wound on Venezio, and grimaced. "Or maybe not...It looks like he got into a fight with some Beast."
> 
> @Seph


“Yeah, he looks even more angry now. Maybe he’ll bother me again with empty threats.” Sal said to Peter. Once he started using these pain meds it made him realize something, how bad he had gotten. He didn’t know how much his longer his knees would last, in prison or out, and when his knees went the rest of his body would to. After this realization, Sal couldn’t care less about his chances of getting out, might as well live a little while he’s in here.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Dec 10, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> “Da, can do.” Sash smiled as she ate her dinner.
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> James has been dozing off when his cell door was thrown open. He rolled over and put his paw above his eyes to see who it was. He’d never seen this bull before, and he couldn’t tell what he was wearing. He rubbed his good eye before speaking.
> “H-hello there... uhh... mind if I ask why you came in here?”


 
Once Mama Shank continued on with her business Akako approached and sat next to Sashenka. "Hisashiburi, I hadn't realised one of the group was here with me", she said, "been rather lonely so I'm glad I've found a familiar face".


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 10, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> Once Mama Shank continued on with her business Akako approached and sat next to Sashenka. "Hisashiburi, I hadn't realised one of the group was here with me", she said, "been rather lonely so I'm glad I've found a familiar face".


Sash looked to the kitsune and nodded. “Da, I did not know crew was here. I had only one friend over last month... a porcupine named Chasy. She left recently though... so I am glad to see you also, Comrade Akako.” She smiled and kept eating. “How have you been since we were drug here?”


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 10, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> Cameron nodded, "know how to fire a rifle, learned while hunting with my father".



"Oh? Are you good at shooting targets, especially if they're moving?"


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Dec 10, 2019)

"Not well I'm afraid", Akako said sadly, "my cellmate has been terrorising me for the past month". She ate a bit of food and added on, "but she should be taken care of now".

___________________________________________

"Dragonfly hunting involves hitting a target smaller than you with a pea shooter", the Chameleon stated, "fun sport and useful training".


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 10, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "Not well I'm afraid", Akako said sadly, "my cellmate has been terrorising me for the past month". She ate a bit of food and added on, "but she should be taken care of now".


"I will train you up... you can defend yourself when I'm done with you. And, if I'm understanding correctly, you want her dead, _da?_" She sipped her water as she looked the kitsune over.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Dec 10, 2019)

"Yes you'd be correct", she nodded, "though I do believe they will koroshimasu her". "But even when she is gone it'd be nice to defend myself", Akako finished off her tray, "I'd be happy to train with you Sashenka".


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 10, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "Yes you'd be correct", she nodded, "though I do believe they will koroshimasu her". "But even when she is gone it'd be nice to defend myself", Akako finished off her tray, "I'd be happy to train with you Sashenka".


"_Da,_ you will be safe. I will help you get rid of this pest. But... what does 'ko-ro-shi-mas-u' mean?" She raised an eyebrow in confusion as she finished her dinner.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Dec 10, 2019)

The kitsune chuckled, "it means dead, I'm sorry sometimes I forget not everyone can speak Japanese".


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 10, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> The kitsune chuckled, "it means dead, I'm sorry sometimes I forget not everyone can speak Japanese".


"Ah," was her only response as she waited for dinner to be let out so she could go back to her cell and Akako could train with her. "We can discuss plan to exterminate your rat problem when we train."


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Dec 10, 2019)

"Ok", she responded waiting for the dinner period to end.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 10, 2019)

[This is during A&C's Dinner time period]



Captain TrashPanda said:


> "Ah," was her only response as she waited for dinner to be let out so she could go back to her cell and Akako could train with her. "We can discuss plan to exterminate your rat problem when we train."





GrimnCoyote said:


> "Ok", she responded waiting for the dinner period to end.



Mama Shank was eyeing at the gorilla guard from across the way while eating her food. After she finished her meal, she sighed and looked at the girls around her table. "Alright, ladies, listen up. Let up. I'm planning to hold a meeting tomorrow night in the laundry room. I will set everything up where we won't get caught or have any problems. Be there on time or don't show up at all, got it?"

Once everyone was finished, they were released to go to their cells.



pandepix said:


> Reggie asks around for the guard, trying to avoid any suspicion.



Reggie soon finds a ram guard with the tag "Dobeman" on his chest. He was just standing by the door when Reggie was walking around and looking. Feeling suspicious, he called to him. "Hey! Hey you! Come over here."

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
[During B's Dinner time]




Liseran Thistle said:


> "Wow...I wonder what got under his fur?" Peter muttered. "You think you made him that mad, Sal?" He noticed the big head wound on Venezio, and grimaced. "Or maybe not...It looks like he got into a fight with some Beast."
> 
> @Seph





Seph said:


> “Yeah, he looks even more angry now. Maybe he’ll bother me again with empty threats.” Sal said to Peter. Once he started using these pain meds it made him realize something, how bad he had gotten. He didn’t know how much his longer his knees would last, in prison or out, and when his knees went the rest of his body would to. After this realization, Sal couldn’t care less about his chances of getting out, might as well live a little while he’s in here.



They soon got their food and sat at a table. Fallon blessed his food and begins to chow down. "Man, this takes like shit. I could go for corned beef and cabbage right now. Not this crap." the baboon complained. While the three of them talked to one another, Venezio is standing against the wall, glaring at the whole cafeteria. An inmate, one of the foxes that harassed Peter a month ago, walked by and sees the lieutenant. He chuckled as he walked by, which made the wolverine snap. Venezio grabbed him by the shoulder, turned him around and punched him in the face. Everyone in the cafeteria stopped at what their doing to see him basically attacking an inmate. Venezio tackled him down and starts laying blows on the fox, hitting him harder and harder with eat blow and snaring. The guards came running up and grabbed the lieutenant, pulling him back. He roared, struggled, and snarled as he's almost in feral mode. The guards does their best to pull him away and calms him down, while some of the inmates goes to check on the fox. The fox was twitching with his face bloodied and bruised; his jaw broken and barely breathing. A lion guard hurried over and ordered some of the guards to quickly take the fox to the infirmary for medical treatment. The lion guard walked over to the wolverine and yelled at him, "ESPOSITO! GET A HOLD OF YOURSELF!" The wolverine growls as he starts to calm down. He then shakes the guards off of him and left the cafeteria. The lion sighed and looked back to see everyone watching. "As you were, everyone! There's nothing to see here!" Everyone slowly turns away and go about their business. Fallon had watched the whole thing in shock. He then shook his head and looked down. "That poor bastard. He might not make it after that."

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Three hours later before it's time for lights out, Satine had returned and saw the feline guard standing post. He opened James's cell door and let's her in before closing it and stand by the door. She looked to James and said, "I'm back."

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

[Chicago: Cameron's Apartment]




GrimnCoyote said:


> "Dragonfly hunting involves hitting a target smaller than you with a pea shooter", the Chameleon stated, "fun sport and useful training".



Fia nod her head and then sighed. "Alright, Mr. Chameleon. I want you to listen very carefully. I am a representative of a...private organization. What I say to you is highly confidential and if you utter a word of this there will be severe consequences which can lead to death. Now if you are still interested, you can come with me. If not, you can stay and will pretend that this never happened. Understand?"


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Dec 10, 2019)

"My choice has been made", he said after she spoke. Cameron opened the door, "lead the way to your automobile".

___________________________________________

Akako nodded at the orangutans orders and stood up. "My cell is this way", she said to Sash leading her down the hallway to her residence.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 10, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> [This is during A&C's Dinner time period]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sash looked to the orangutan and nodded, finishing her water and standing up. "_Da, Mat _Shank. See you tomorrow."


GrimnCoyote said:


> Akako nodded at the orangutan's orders and stood up. "My cell is this way", she said to Sash leading her down the hallway to her residence.


Sash looked to Akako and nodded, setting her tray down in the pile. She did keep a fork, however, tucking it into her waistband. She following the kitsune to her cell and once they were there she spoke. "So, Comrade, what do you know about self-defense? Have you ever fought fur before?"


HopeTLioness said:


> Three hours later before it's time for lights out, Satine had returned and saw the feline guard standing post. He opened James's cell door and lets her in before closing it and stand by the door. She looked at James and said, "I'm back."


James had been laying in the bed, throwing the empty can up in the air to himself and catching it. He looked to the door and a smile crossed his face. "Oh, hey. Welcome back." He cleared his throat and sat up.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 10, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James had been laying in the bed, throwing the empty can up in the air to himself and catching it. He looked to the door and a smile crossed his face. "Oh, hey. Welcome back." He cleared his throat and sat up.



"How are you feeling? Any pain or burning since I left?" She asked as she walked over to the bed and sat the bag down. She starts pulling out supplies as she waits for him to answer.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 10, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> "How are you feeling? Any pain or burning since I left?" She asked as she walked over to the bed and sat the bag down. She starts pulling out supplies as she waits for him to answer.


James nodded and pointed to his hands and face. "My palms have started to hurt again. Throbbing pain... it's startin' to hurt again. My face has just had a small constant pain, all over the right side. Just... constant. It won't stop. It's not unbearable but it's not pleasant."


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Dec 10, 2019)

"Well I've fired a gun on others before", she sat on her bed, "but I'm assuming you mean a physical fight". "I've never fought anyone before due to the fact I'm rather...well meak".


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 10, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James nodded and pointed to his hands and face. "My palms have started to hurt again. Throbbing pain... it's startin' to hurt again. My face has just had a small constant pain, all over the right side. Just... constant. It won't stop. It's not unbearable but it's not pleasant."



She nod as she listened and then sat on the bed. She held out her paw and motioned him to give her his paw.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 10, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "Well I've fired a gun on others before", she sat on her bed, "but I'm assuming you mean a physical fight". "I've never fought anyone before due to the fact I'm rather...well meek".


"_Da,_ fist to fist. Meekness is not weakness, contrary to what people say. Meekness is strength under control. It is knowing when you are out of character to use strength. You are... not the most strong gorl, I will not lie. But, we will take care of this and make sure you get rid of this <bitch.>" She stood back and crossed her arms. "Act like you were gonna swing at me. 'Square up,' as American say."


HopeTLioness said:


> She nod as she listened and then sat on the bed. She held out her paw and motioned him to give her his paw.


James gave her his paw, wincing slightly as she took it.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Dec 10, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> [This is during A&C's Dinner time period]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Peter looked shocked at the scene that had just taken place, wondering what had gotten into the Guard like that. "I'm starting to think something really serious must have happened to him for him to lash out like...that." Peter muttered to his friends.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Dec 10, 2019)

"Ok", she pulled back her fist, "is this good?"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 10, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "Ok", she pulled back her fist, "is this good?"


Sash frowned and shook her head. "_Nyet, nyet, nyet._ You cannot just have one fist up." She suddenly went for a haymaker to Akako's temple but stopped before making contact, watching her flinch. "See, if you only have one fist up, head is left unguarded. You must be aggressive _and_ defensive." Once Akako stood back up straight Sash squared up, her left fist in front of her snout while her right fist was protecting her temple. "Do like me."


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Dec 10, 2019)

"Alright I'll try", duplicating Sash's stance the Kitsune said, "is this better?"


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 10, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James gave her his paw, wincing slightly as she took it.



She gently takes his paw and slowly applied ointment on it. She then pulls out bandaged and slowly wraps his paw silently.




Liseran Thistle said:


> Peter looked shocked at the scene that had just taken place, wondering what had gotten into the Guard like that. "I'm starting to think something really serious must have happened to him for him to lash out like...that." Peter muttered to his friends.



"No kiddin'. He's madder than a an Irish man losin' his shit over sports!" exclaimed Fallon.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Dec 10, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> She gently takes his paw and slowly applied ointment on it. She then pulls out bandaged and slowly wraps his paw silently.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Did you see that cut on his head? He must have gotten into some kind of fight...or accident maybe?" Peter suggested.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 10, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> "Did you see that cut on his head? He must have gotten into some kind of fight...or accident maybe?" Peter suggested.



"I'm bettin' on a fight he lost to. Serves 'em right." remarked Fallon as his drinks his milk.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 10, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "Alright I'll try", duplicating Sash's stance the Kitsune said, "is this better?"


Sash dropped her paws and looked her over. She walked around her and looked at her stance. She adjusted her feet so they formed an L shape. "_Da..._ not good, but not as bad." She walked back around so she faced her. Sash put her paw on Akako's stomach and looked up to her. "Tighten your stomach. Like brick wall, you must be immovable."


HopeTLioness said:


> She gently takes his paw and slowly applied ointment on it. She then pulls out bandaged and slowly wraps his paw silently.


James whined a bit and looked away, clenching his other fist in pain. As she wrapped his paw he looked back up to her. "When you left earlier... what did that guard do to get a faceful of quills? You put the hammer down on him, that's for sure."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 10, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James whined a bit and looked away, clenching his other fist in pain. As she wrapped his paw he looked back up to her. "When you left earlier... what did that guard do to get a faceful of quills? You put the hammer down on him, that's for sure."



"Hm? Oh, him. He basically didn't like how nice I was to you and he wanted to black mail me to keep this quiet. So I gave him my answer." She finished his paw and worked on the next one, putting ointment on it and wrapping it up.


----------



## Seph (Dec 10, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> "I'm bettin' on a fight he lost to. Serves 'em right." remarked Fallon as his drinks his milk.





Liseran Thistle said:


> "Did you see that cut on his head? He must have gotten into some kind of fight...or accident maybe?" Peter suggested.


“I’m telling you, he accused the wrong person of talking to his girl.” Sal commented while looking at him. He found it pretty amusing at how everything had turned bad for this wolverine, seemingly ever since he threatened Sal at the clinic.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Dec 10, 2019)

Seph said:


> “I’m telling you, he accused the wrong person of talking to his girl.” Sal commented while looking at him. He found it pretty amusing at how everything had turned bad for this wolverine, seemingly ever since he threatened Sal at the clinic.



Peter sighed, and shook his head. "Well, I guess we'll never really know now, huh? He's off somewhere else now, probably getting a slap on the wrist for beating up that Fox."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 10, 2019)

Seph said:


> “I’m telling you, he accused the wrong person of talking to his girl.” Sal commented while looking at him. He found it pretty amusing at how everything had turned bad for this wolverine, seemingly ever since he threatened Sal at the clinic.





Liseran Thistle said:


> Peter sighed, and shook his head. "Well, I guess we'll never really know now, huh? He's off somewhere else now, probably getting a slap on the wrist for beating up that Fox."



Fallon sighed and then thought of something. "Y'know. Back at the clinic, I had the chance to talk to her. Apparently, he's been harassing her when she started three months ago. There's was one time that she treated his wound from an inmate and he was obsessed with her ever since."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 10, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> "Hm? Oh, him. He basically didn't like how nice I was to you and he wanted to black mail me to keep this quiet. So I gave him my answer." She finished his paw and worked on the next one, putting ointment on it and wrapping it up.


James chuckled and looked to Satine. "One helluva answer... one more example of that toughness you mentioned, right?" He was trying to make small talk now, as he was starting to feel the loneliness of solitary getting to him.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Dec 10, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Fallon sighed and then thought of something. "Y'know. Back at the clinic, I had the chance to talk to her. Apparently, he's been harassing her when she started three months ago. There's was one time that she treated his wound from an inmate and he was obsessed with her ever since."



"Is that all it took? Fixing up one of his injuries?" Peter said. "Sounds like he's never gotten a hug before."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 10, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James chuckled and looked to Satine. "One helluva answer... one more example of that toughness you mentioned, right?" He was trying to make small talk now, as he was starting to feel the loneliness of solitary getting to him.



"Mhm." She replied and finished with his paw. She looked up at him and stared into his eyes for a brief moment, seeing the loneliness in his eyes. She slowly reached her paw up and gently placed it on the right side of his face. "I will need to clean and put more ointment on this."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 10, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> "Is that all it took? Fixing up one of his injuries?" Peter said. "Sounds like he's never gotten a hug before."



Fallon just shrugged at him. "I suppose so. All I know is that he has issues and that poor lass is in danger."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 10, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> "Mhm." She replied and finished with his paw. She looked up at him and stared into his eyes for a brief moment, seeing the loneliness in his eyes. She slowly reached her paw up and gently placed it on the right side of his face. "I will need to clean and put more ointment on this."


James pulled away as she set her paw on his face, a yelp escaping him. He sat back up and sighed, scooting closer to her and looking at her so she could take the bandage off. "O-Ok..."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 10, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James pulled away as she set her paw on his face, a yelp escaping him. He sat back up and sighed, scooting closer to her and looking at her so she could take the bandage off. "O-Ok..."



Satine lowered her eyelids and spoke low, "I'm sorry." Before carefully removing the bandage and throwing it away. She then goes to the sink with a rag, wet it with cold water, and ringed it out. She goes back to him and carefully and gently pat the cold rag on his burnt face.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 10, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Satine lowered her eyelids and spoke low, "I'm sorry." Before carefully removing the bandage and throwing it away. She then goes to the sink with a rag, wet it with cold water, and ringed it out. She goes back to him and carefully and gently pat the cold rag on his burnt face.


James yelped and instinctively yanked away, scooting away and covering his face with his paws. He started to tear up as he began to cry from the pain. "I-it b-burns so bad!... I c-can't take the pain... I just can't..."


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Dec 10, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Fallon just shrugged at him. "I suppose so. All I know is that he has issues and that poor lass is in danger."



"Well whatever his deal is, maybe now that he's gone, we can finally get a little peace and quiet." Peter joked. _Maybe now's the perfect time to start snooping around the place for dirt on him. Hell, at this rate, I might not even have to do anything to get rid of him._


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 10, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James yelped and instinctively yanked away, scooting away and covering his face with his paws. He started to tear up as he began to cry from the pain. "I-it b-burns so bad!... I c-can't take the pain... I just can't..."



"I know, I know. But you must let me do this so it can heal without any infections." She grabs his paw to move it away from his face and tries to clean it again.




Liseran Thistle said:


> "Well whatever his deal is, maybe now that he's gone, we can finally get a little peace and quiet." Peter joked. _Maybe now's the perfect time to start snooping around the place for dirt on him. Hell, at this rate, I might not even have to do anything to get rid of him._



Fallon chuckled. "Aye. Anywho, you two got any friends or family out there?"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 10, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> "I know, I know. But you must let me do this so it can heal without any infections." She grabs his paw to move it away from his face and tries to clean it again.


James gripped his sheets with his paws and groaned in pain through gritted teeth. He squeezed his eyes shut as she cleaned it, whimpering as he wanted it to just stop hurting.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Dec 10, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> "I know, I know. But you must let me do this so it can heal without any infections." She grabs his paw to move it away from his face and tries to clean it again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Well sure, I've got plenty of friends outside! And a family too, but I haven't seen them in awhile." He laughed awkwardly.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 10, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James gripped his sheets with his paws and groaned in pain through gritted teeth. He squeezed his eyes shut as she cleaned it, whimpering as he wanted it to just stop hurting.



A few minutes later, she finished cleaning it. She then pulls out the ointment and gently rubs some on his face. 




Liseran Thistle said:


> "Well sure, I've got plenty of friends outside! And a family too, but I haven't seen them in awhile." He laughed awkwardly.



"Oh? What did ya do? Piss 'em off or somethin'?" Fallon asked while eating his banana pudding.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Dec 10, 2019)

"Hnnnggh", she grunted tightening her core. _Unmoving, easy for her to say_, Akako thought, _she's the more adapted creature for this kind of stuff._


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Dec 10, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> A few minutes later, she finished cleaning it. She then pulls out the ointment and gently rubs some on his face.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Not exactly...I went chasing after someone is all, and chasing after other furs takes a long time, you know."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 10, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> "Not exactly...I went chasing after someone is all, and chasing after other furs takes a long time, you know."



"Ahhhh. Lookin' fer revenge, lad?" He looked to him.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Dec 10, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> "Ahhhh. Lookin' fer revenge, lad?" He looked to him.



"Yep." Peter admitted. "And I almost had it too. But he got away at the last second."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 10, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> A few minutes later, she finished cleaning it. She then pulls out the ointment and gently rubs some on his face.


James slightly pulled away but came right back, moving his face back where she could put ointment on him. He sniffled as a tear ran down his face and he kept his eyes shut, the pain tearing him down slowly but surely.


GrimnCoyote said:


> "Hnnnggh", she grunted tightening her core. _Unmoving, easy for her to say_, Akako thought, _she's the more adapted creature for this kind of stuff._


Sash pressed and a small smile came to her face. "Good, you are solid." She then put her paws out in front of her, where Akako could punch them. "Punch into my paw, with your forward paw. Front paw is quick punch, 'razzle dazzle' as American say."


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Dec 10, 2019)

"Alright", taking a couple seconds she concentrated before hitting. "Huyah!", she said before making contact with the wolves paw pads.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 10, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> "Yep." Peter admitted. "And I almost had it too. But he got away at the last second."



"Aye. That must of been frustraitin'."




Captain TrashPanda said:


> James slightly pulled away but came right back, moving his face back where she could put ointment on him. He sniffled as a tear ran down his face and he kept his eyes shut, the pain tearing him down slowly but surely.



When he pulled away, she stopped and got a bit annoyed. "Okay, I don't have time for this." She got up from the bed and pushed him against the wall, then used her quills to pin his arms and sides of his shirt tightly so he can't move. She then climbs back on the bed, saddles him, and got real close to his face so he could see her annoyed face. She then pulls the bag closer to her and goes back to putting ointment on him. Once she finished, she cleaned her paw with the wet rag, sets it aside, and pulls out bandages to wrap his right face carefully.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 10, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "My choice has been made", he said after she spoke. Cameron opened the door, "lead the way to your automobile".



Fia smiled as she walked out of the door and left the apartment building. She flagged down a cab on the street and got in. She waited for Cameron to get in before she tells him the address to the motel and they drove off. As they ride, she looked at him and said, "So, Senore Chameleon. Do you have any questions for me?"


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Dec 10, 2019)

Cameron got inside the vehicle but never moved his head from looking forward to talk to Fia. "Man of few questions", he said, "can already infer enough from the way you speak of thus business".


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 10, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> Cameron got inside the vehicle but never moved his head from looking forward to talk to Fia. "Man of few questions", he said, "can already infer enough from the way you speak of thus business".



Fia smiled at him and replied. "Good." She sits back and enjoys the ride until they make it to the motel. She got out, paid the cab driver, and lead him to Wulf's motel room. She knocks on the door and waits for him.

@Wulf Canavar


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Dec 10, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> "Aye. That must of been frustraitin'."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"I've been searching for him for years, so yeah it really is frustrating. But don't worry!" Peter explained. "I'm getting him back the minute I find a way out of this place."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 10, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> "I've been searching for him for years, so yeah it really is frustrating. But don't worry!" Peter explained. "I'm getting him back the minute I find a way out of this place."



Fallon sighed and propped his arm on the table and rested his cheek in his palm. "That would be the day. I would love to get out of this hellhole."


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Dec 10, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Fallon sighed and propped his arm on the table and rested his cheek in his palm. "That would be the day. I would love to get out of this hellhole."



"Getting out of here is slow going work, though I have been thinking on how to do it." He told Fallon. "I just don't know where to start...or rather, which guard to start with."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 10, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> When he pulled away, she stopped and got a bit annoyed. "Okay, I don't have time for this." She got up from the bed and pushed him against the wall, then used her quills to pin his arms and sides of his shirt tightly so he can't move. She then climbs back on the bed, saddles him, and got real close to his face so he could see her annoyed face. She then pulls the bag closer to her and goes back to putting ointment on him. Once she finished, she cleaned her paw with the wet rag, sets it aside, and pulls out bandages to wrap his right face carefully.


James yelped as he was forced against the wall, her quills preventing an escape. His eyes went wide as she saddled him, seeing her annoyed eyes. He gulped and sighed as he looked down and away so she could bandage his face. “S-sorry... I didn’t mean to piss you off...” He kept his eyes averted so he didn’t have to see her frustrated with him.


GrimnCoyote said:


> "Alright", taking a couple seconds she concentrated before hitting. "Huyah!", she said before making contact with the wolves paw pads.


Sash raised an eyebrow and shook her head. “Feel like fly flew into my paw. Harder! Faster! Concentrate. Imagine this is cellmate’s nose... you want her to bleed from nose, _da?”_


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 10, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> "Getting out of here is slow going work, though I have been thinking on how to do it." He told Fallon. "I just don't know where to start...or rather, which guard to start with."



Fallon hummed as he ponders a bit. Then he smiled and said, "Lad. I think I can help ya out. I know someone who knows the ins and outs 'o this place."




Captain TrashPanda said:


> James yelped as he was forced against the wall, her quills preventing an escape. His eyes went wide as she saddled him, seeing her annoyed eyes. He gulped and sighed as he looked down and away so she could bandage his face. “S-sorry... I didn’t mean to piss you off...” He kept his eyes averted so he didn’t have to see her frustrated with him.



She didn't say anything as she continued to bandage him up. Once she finished, she tossed the bandage in the bag and sighed. She looked at him and spoke softly, "Hey."


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Dec 10, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Fallon hummed as he ponders a bit. Then he smiled and said, "Lad. I think I can help ya out. I know someone who knows the ins and outs 'o this place."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Peter looked at him, excitedly. "Huh? Really?"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 10, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Fallon hummed as he ponders a bit. Then he smiled and said, "Lad. I think I can help ya out. I know someone who knows the ins and outs 'o this place."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


James lifted his eyes slowly, a sad look in his eyes. He struggled to hold eye contact with Satine, but he did his best, his one hazel eye looking to her amber eyes. “Yea?”


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 10, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Peter looked at him, excitedly. "Huh? Really?"



"Aye. But listen, if yer really plannin' somethin', I want in. I can help ye to get info if ye can guarantee me that I be goin' with ya to freedom. Alright?" The baboon gave him a serious look.




Captain TrashPanda said:


> James lifted his eyes slowly, a sad look in his eyes. He struggled to hold eye contact with Satine, but he did his best, his one hazel eye looking to her amber eyes. “Yea?”



Satine reached up and placed a paw on his left cheek as she stared into his eyes. She showed him her soothing eyes as she spoke calmly and soothing. "I'm sorry. I should of been more gently with you. You were in pain and I was being insensitive. But I want you to know that no matter what this place throws at you, you have to keep going and keep your sanity. It's a must." She leaned in closer as her nose touches his and went on. "You are a strong raccoon, and I know you can achieve anything. Remember that. " She slowly pulls away and starts removing the quills off of him.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Dec 10, 2019)

"Imagine....", Akako tried to think up of an image. She thought of her menacing teeth, the stupid she always gave her, the way she used her size to intimidate everyone. That stupid laugh, that high pitched cackling that she had to deal with after every time she was tortured by that Hyena. The kitsunes teeth gritted while her tail shot down and ears pulled back. "Aaahhh!", she spouted like a snakes acidic venom as her fist collided with Sashenka's hand.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Dec 10, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> "Aye. But listen, if yer really plannin' somethin', I want in. I can help ye to get info if ye can guarantee me that I be goin' with ya to freedom. Alright?" The baboon gave him a serious look.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Understood." Peter gave him a determined smile.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 10, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> "Understood." Peter gave him a determined smile.



Fallon smiled back and nod his head. He then looked to Sal. "Oi. You want in on this, too, lad?"

@Seph


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 10, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Satine reached up and placed a paw on his left cheek as she stared into his eyes. She showed him her soothing eyes as she spoke calmly and soothing. "I'm sorry. I should have been more gentle with you. You were in pain and I was being insensitive. But I want you to know that no matter what this place throws at you, you have to keep going and keep your sanity. It's a must." She leaned in closer as her nose touches his and went on. "You are a strong raccoon, and I know you can achieve anything. Remember that. " She slowly pulls away and starts removing the quills off of him.


James was genuinely surprised she'd say that. He nodded slowly before their noses touched, her cold snoot booping his hot dry snoot. He stuttered after she backed up before finally putting a sentence together.
"I... th-thank you... I need someone for me now... someone pulling for me... a-and it means a lot for you to tell me that. I'm gonna keep my head... no matter what..." He watched as she pulled the quills off him. As she reached for the last one, he moved his paw and pulled it off before she could get it, putting it in his bandaged palm and slowly closing his paw around it. He looked up with a tear in his eye. "I t-think I'm gonna keep this... know someone has hope in me." He forced a smile as they met eyes again, her soothing amber eyes bringing him calm.


GrimnCoyote said:


> "Imagine....", Akako tried to think up of an image. She thought of her menacing teeth, the stupid she always gave her, the way she used her size to intimidate everyone. That stupid laugh, that high pitched cackling that she had to deal with after every time she was tortured by that Hyena. The kitsunes teeth gritted while her tail shot down and ears pulled back. "Aaahhh!", she spouted like a snake's acidic venom as her fist collided with Sashenka's hand.


Sash nodded and smiled a bit. "Better. Don't lean forward when you punch with that front paw... can grab you and yank you off balance. Now, punch with back paw. This is the power punch, the knockout. For now, you need to know basics, nothing fancy." She held her paw up and moved so she wasn't behind it. "Punch. Hard as you can."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 10, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James was genuinely surprised she'd say that. He nodded slowly before their noses touched, her cold snoot booping his hot dry snoot. He stuttered after she backed up before finally putting a sentence together.
> "I... th-thank you... I need someone for me now... someone pulling for me... a-and it means a lot for you to tell me that. I'm gonna keep my head... no matter what..." He watched as she pulled the quills off him. As she reached for the last one, he moved his paw and pulled it off before she could get it, putting it in his bandaged palm and slowly closing his paw around it. He looked up with a tear in his eye. "I t-think I'm gonna keep this... know someone has hope in me." He forced a smile as they met eyes again, her soothing amber eyes bringing him calm.
> 
> Sash nodded and smiled a bit. "Better. Don't lean forward when you punch with that front paw... can grab you and yank you off balance. Now, punch with back paw. This is the power punch, the knockout. For now, you need to know basics, nothing fancy." She held her paw up and moved so she wasn't behind it. "Punch. Hard as you can."



When she was reaching for the last quill, she stopped as she saw his paw takes it instead. She looked at him and was surprised that he wanted to keep one of her quills. She stared into his eyes for a moment before giving him a warm smile. "Very well." She got off of him and pulled out some painkillers from her bag. She then pulls out a cup, pours water in it from the small sink and hands them to him. "Here. It will help with the pain."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 10, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> When she was reaching for the last quill, she stopped as she saw his paw takes it instead. She looked at him and was surprised that he wanted to keep one of her quills. She stared into his eyes for a moment before giving him a warm smile. "Very well." She got off of him and pulled out some painkillers from her bag. She then pulls out a cup, pours water in it from the small sink and hands them to him. "Here. It will help with the pain."


James weakly smiled back and took the water and meds. He put the pills in his maw and downed them quickly, finishing off the water and sighing, giving her the cup back. "Thank you... for everything."


----------



## Seph (Dec 10, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Fallon smiled back and nod his head. He then looked to Sal. "Oi. You want in on this, too, lad?"
> 
> @Seph


Sal smiled as they talked about escaping, as little of a plan that it was, it’s better than nothing. “Of course, anything you need, don’t hesitate to ask.” Sal said.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Dec 10, 2019)

Frothing slightly from the mouth once again she swung at the wolf. "AAAHH!", Akako wailed hitting Sash's hand with all the force she could muster. _Stupid bitch! stupid bitch!! STUPID BITCH!!!, _mentally she screamed out, _that brutish moronic sad excuse for a ugly hyena is dead! dead!! DEAD!!!._


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 10, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> Frothing slightly from the mouth once again she swung at the wolf. "AAAHH!", Akako wailed hitting Sash's hand with all the force she could muster. _Stupid bitch! stupid bitch!! STUPID BITCH!!!, _mentally she screamed out, _that brutish moronic sad excuse for a ugly hyena is dead! dead!! DEAD!!!._


Sash sensed her anger and decided to make her pay for it. When she went to punch her hand, she took a grip of her paw and yanked her down, putting her into a light chokehold as she had overthrown the punch. Sash bent down and whispered to the angry kitsune. "You say you are meek, _da?_ Contain your anger... if you lash out, you overwork, then you make mistake, then you die. Understand?" She kept her in the bent down chokehold until she responded.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Dec 10, 2019)

"I...", Akako uttered as she realised what she'd done. In a few moments tears began to drip from her eyes, "I just don't understand". "Why Sashenka why do people want to bully me just to see me lash out", she cried, "all I ever did to that girl was be nice and I got tortured in return". "I MADE A PROMISE! a promise to my mother I wouldn't let people incite a reaction out of me for their own amusement". "But...but...", her words piled up, "I CAN'T DO IT ANYMORE!".


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 10, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "I...", Akako uttered as she realised what she'd done. In a few moments tears began to drip from her eyes, "I just don't understand". "Why Sashenka why do people want to bully me just to see me lash out", she cried, "all I ever did to that girl was be nice and I got tortured in return". "I MADE A PROMISE! a promise to my mother I wouldn't let people incite a reaction out of me for their own amusement". "But...but...", her words piled up, "I CAN'T DO IT ANYMORE!".


Sash pulled her free from the chokehold under her arm and held her up so her fiery blue eyes met Akako's. "Тише!" ("Hush!") She said with force. Once Akako calmed down she spoke caringly but firmly. "You _can_ do it, Akako. I believe in you. And we will get rid of that horrendous beast, one way or another. Stay composed. Do not let emotion rule your actions. Ok? It will be over soon."


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Dec 10, 2019)

She stared at Sashenka face analyzing it through watery eyes. Her face was strong yet caring, a reminder to the kitsune she didn't need to worry. "Ok", she sniffled blinking the tears out of her yellow eyes, "thank you".


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 10, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> She stared at Sashenka face analyzing it through watery eyes. Her face was strong yet caring, a reminder to the kitsune she didn't need to worry. "Ok", she sniffled blinking the tears out of her yellow eyes, "thank you".


Sash let go and brushed Akako off before putting her paws back up, nodding before speaking. "<You're welcome.> Now, punch, again, both paws. Keep your anger and emotion under control. Channel it into my paws."


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Dec 10, 2019)

Wiping away any remaining tears Akako smiled and gave a prideful nod. Stepping back she reorientated herself. Silently and concentrated the girl punched the wolves paw forcefully yet calmly.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 10, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> Wiping away any remaining tears Akako smiled and gave a prideful nod. Stepping back she reorientated herself. Silently and concentrated the girl punched the wolves paw forcefully yet calmly.


_"Da, da!_ Better." Sash now squared up and faced Akako, beginning to move up and down, bouncing slightly. "Now, we will see how well you defend yourself. Keep your position, and block my punches. Most people won't attack you like I train you, they just swing wildly, like drunk polar bear. I make no promise I won't his you... I think you can keep your head safe though. Ok?"


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Dec 10, 2019)

"Anata wa kakemasu, that means "you bet"",she happily said preparing for any impact.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 10, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "Anata wa kakemasu, that means "you bet"",she happily said preparing for any impact.


Sash grinned and nodded, bouncing for about five seconds before faking a front jab and bringing her back paw around for a haymaker, aiming for the side of her head beyond her temple so if she did hit she wouldn't hurt her too bad.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Dec 10, 2019)

_Think fast Akako, remember diner with your brother and how you had to race him to get the last slice of okonomiyaki to the the smallest bit of rice_. When Sashenka swung Akako ducked out of the way.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 10, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> _Think fast Akako, remember diner with your brother and how you had to race him to get the last slice of okonomiyaki to the smallest bit of rice_. When Sashenka swung Akako ducked out of the way.


Sash smiled and came back up. "Good, Akako!" She then promptly attempted a jab right onto her snoot, a quick one that would sting if connected.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Dec 10, 2019)

"Woah!!", she rolled backwards narrowly avoiding being hit, "yoba renai, I have a very sensitive nose!".


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 10, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James weakly smiled back and took the water and meds. He put the pills in his maw and downed them quickly, finishing off the water and sighing, giving her the cup back. "Thank you... for everything."



"Your welcome." She said as she took the cup and tossed it in the trash. She starts packing up and went to the door. She turned around and looked at him. "Is there something else you need?"



Seph said:


> Sal smiled as they talked about escaping, as little of a plan that it was, it’s better than nothing. “Of course, anything you need, don’t hesitate to ask.” Sal said.



"Alright, lads. I'm gonna go dig up some info and let you two know what's going on. It's about to go back to our cells. I'll let ya know what I find tomorrow. "


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 10, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "Woah!!", she rolled backwards narrowly avoiding being hit, "yoba renai, I have a very sensitive nose!".


"Then protect it! If I were to hit nose, your eyes water up. You cannot fight what you cannot see. You must ALWAYS protect your head and face when fighting someone unarmed. Make them miss." Sash then used that jab again except this time she aimed for her chest.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Dec 10, 2019)

Her fist jabbed into the center of Akako's knocking the wind out of her. "Hufghh!", she collapsed to the floor.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 10, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> "Your welcome." She said as she took the cup and tossed it in the trash. She starts packing up and went to the door. She turned around and looked at him. "Is there something else you need?"


James shook his head as he lied back down under his blanket. "N-no... I don't think so. See you in the morning." He smiled as he watched her go, kinda happy he had solitary. He didn't have a cellmate, but he had this nurse who cared for him.


GrimnCoyote said:


> Her fist jabbed into the center of Akako's knocking the wind out of her. "Hufghh!", she collapsed to the floor.


Sash clicked her tongue and gave her a paw up, helping her back on her feet. "With this stance, you use front paw to block down jab." She gave her a minute before slowly extending her paw out, acting if she was gonna punch her. Once she was close enough she nodded. "Use paw to block down."


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Dec 10, 2019)

"...hugh...ok I can...do that", using her paw she got Sash's fist into her hand and push jabbed down.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 10, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "...hugh...ok I can...do that", using her paw she got Sash's fist into her hand and push jabbed down.


"Better. You much to learn... but this cellmate is probably just a wild swinger. She will not fight clean, so she'll go for down there and for your nose." She pointed in between Akako's legs before speaking again. "I doubt she would have shank... but I can teach you how to disarm angry cellmate. How many days until she returns?"


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Dec 10, 2019)

"Itsu demo ima, I dont know", she said uneasily.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 10, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "Itsu demo ima, I dont know", she said uneasily.


"Well then, in that case..." She pulled out a fork she swiped from the cafeteria. "...I will sharpen handle into shank. I can work it against wall for it to be a good weapon. Sit by me during meals... I'll keep you safe." She smiled at Akako before she looked up and saw a guard coming. She quickly tucked the fork away and took the kitsune's paw. "<Goodnight,> Akako. See you in morning."


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Dec 10, 2019)

She took a minute as the handling of her paw caught her of guard. With a warm smile she said, "thank you again Sashenka, your kindness makes me feel safer than before, anata wa ī tomodachidesu".


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 10, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> She took a minute as the handling of her paw caught her of guard. With a warm smile she said, "thank you again Sashenka, your kindness makes me feel safer than before, anata wa ī tomodachidesu".


Sash smiled and nodded. "<You're welcome. Sleep well,> Akako." She then turned back and walked down the hall to her empty cell, sighing as she walked inside. She climbed up on the top bunk and got the fork out, rubbing it against the cinderblock wall to sharpen the handle while watching for guards.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Dec 10, 2019)

She watch the wolf depart until she made it to her cell. Heading over to her own bed she covered up and stared at the upper bunk. _Sashenka_, she though holding her arm out to look at it_, so powerful and yet so nurturing, her presence warms me like a campfire lighting me in the dark...Sashenka. _Soon she passed out into a deep sleep awaiting the next morning to come.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 10, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James shook his head as he lied back down under his blanket. "N-no... I don't think so. See you in the morning." He smiled as he watched her go, kinda happy he had solitary. He didn't have a cellmate, but he had this nurse who cared for him.



She nod as she knocked on the door and the guard opened it. She left the cell and took her leave for the night.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 10, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> She nod as she knocked on the door and the guard opened it. She left the cell and took her leave for the night.


James rolled over as the steel door clanged shut. He sighed as he laid on his left side, realizing this was his reality. He had no cellmate, and because he was probably regarded as dangerous he wouldn't be able to socialize with the other inmates. He prayed he'd be allowed into the cafeteria in the morning as he drifted off to sleep, Satine's quill in his paws and her amber eyes in his dreams.


----------



## pandepix (Dec 11, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> [This is during A&C's Dinner time period]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Reggie hears his name and makes his way over to the ram, raising an eyebrow. "Yes?" he says.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 11, 2019)

pandepix said:


> Reggie hears his name and makes his way over to the ram, raising an eyebrow. "Yes?" he says.



"What are you up to? Are you looking for something?" Dobeman asked him.

Reggie...

[Ask him a question] [Say the secret code]


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Dec 11, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Fia smiled at him and replied. "Good." She sits back and enjoys the ride until they make it to the motel. She got out, paid the cab driver, and lead him to Wulf's motel room. She knocks on the door and waits for him.
> 
> @Wulf Canavar




Wulf opened the door,  seeing Fia and the Chameleon. 

"Come in,  come in, "   he ushered them inside.    His room was simple but had some space,  a kitchenette,  a couch,  and the bed. 

 "Why don't you introduce me. "   he suggested to Fia"


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 11, 2019)

Wulf Canavar said:


> Wulf opened the door,  seeing Fia and the Chameleon.
> 
> "Come in,  come in, "   he ushered them inside.    His room was simple but had some space,  a kitchenette,  a couch,  and the bed.
> 
> "Why don't you introduce me. "   he suggested to Fia"



Fia walked in and took off her coat. She then looks to them. "Wulf, this is Dr. Cameron Carmichael Chameleon. Doctor, this is my associate, Wulf Canavar."


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Dec 11, 2019)

Cameron held put his scaly hand, "pleasures to meet".


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Dec 11, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> "Your welcome." She said as she took the cup and tossed it in the trash. She starts packing up and went to the door. She turned around and looked at him. "Is there something else you need?"
> 
> 
> 
> "Alright, lads. I'm gonna go dig up some info and let you two know what's going on. It's about to go back to our cells. I'll let ya know what I find tomorrow. "



"Sounds like a plan." Peter said, noticing that the time had indeed dwindled as they were talking.
..........................................
Elvyra was a lady who liked to rush things, but before meeting any of their Gang, she wanted to get her room situated at the very least.

"Cuz, come on! They could be waiting any second to meet you, I thought you'd get your room set up _afterwards." _Zach seethed at her, as Elvyra set her possessions away in the big room. She, of course, wanted the best room that this tiny little shack of an inn could afford, and was having Jefferson check the place for any...undesirables. Bugs were her least favorite thing about traveling.

"I'll meet them when I meet them. Plus I'm meeting them on _my _time, not the other way around. Ya'll better be lucky I haven't asked you for a cent just for being here." She reminded him. Zach just sighed.

"Okay, fine. But how long could it possibly take to set up a room when you've got two suitcases?"

"I have to make sure nothing's crawlin' around, you hick." She spat. "Just 'cause you're used to livin' in squalor-"

"Hey now!" Zach began to defend himself.  "I keep plenty clean, you stuck up hussy!"

Umbra had heard the slight commotion going on next door, and decided to check in, seeing the two foxes glare angrily at each other from across the way. He recognized the vixen in the fancy dress as Elvyra instantly when she insulted Zach's personal hygiene some more. "Ah, I see your cousin has finally arrived to help us." He said to Zach from the doorway. "Umbra Blackwell, it's nice to finally meet you."

"Charmed. Though my cousin informs me you're an unsavory character." She says. "Jefferson! Shake this wolf's hand for me, I don't want to touch him."

Jefferson popped up from under the bed where she had been checking for any type of bed bug, and immediately came over to shake Umbra's hand for Elvyra. "Lainey Jefferson. I'm Miss Highwater's personal bodyguard and assistant. It's a pleasure to be working with you both." She said nicely.

Zach looked impatiently at all of them. "We _really _ought to just go and meet the others now..."

"I haven't checked out the bathroom yet. I'll be done in a few minutes." Jefferson said. Elvyra smiled, smugly at Zach.

"Why _thank you, _Jefferson. At least someone around here has some patience." She muttered.


----------



## pandepix (Dec 11, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> "What are you up to? Are you looking for something?" Dobeman asked him.
> 
> Reggie...
> 
> [Ask him a question] [Say the secret code]



Reggie walks closer to him and under his breath mutters. "I seek the scent of lavender." He holds his breath, waiting.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 12, 2019)

pandepix said:


> Reggie walks closer to him and under his breath mutters. "I seek the scent of lavender." He holds his breath, waiting.



The ram raised his eyebrows at him before looking around and beckons him to follow him. Once they're out of the cafeteria, he handcuffs him and escorted him to the South Wing of the prison. They soon made it to the door of the lounge room. The ram looked up at him and gave a warning look. "You have thirty minutes." He opened the door for him and once he walks in, he closed the door and stand guard. Inside the lounge, Isabella was sitting on the couch when Reggie walked in. She stood up and gave him a smile. "Ah, Reggie! You came! I'm so glad you did."


----------



## pandepix (Dec 13, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> The ram raised his eyebrows at him before looking around and beckons him to follow him. Once they're out of the cafeteria, he handcuffs him and escorted him to the South Wing of the prison. They soon made it to the door of the lounge room. The ram looked up at him and gave a warning look. "You have thirty minutes." He opened the door for him and once he walks in, he closed the door and stand guard. Inside the lounge, Isabella was sitting on the couch when Reggie walked in. She stood up and gave him a smile. "Ah, Reggie! You came! I'm so glad you did."



Reggie lets out a big sigh of relief as he starts following the ram. He gives a firm nod when the ram tells him he has thirty minutes with Isabella. _Better than never seeing her again. _He enters the room and his face lights up with a huge grin upon seeing Isabella. "I honestly thought I'd never see you again and that Venezio was setting me up, but I had to take the chance," he says, purring quietly. "What's his problem anyway? You obviously aren't interested, why can't he just fuck off?"


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 13, 2019)

pandepix said:


> Reggie lets out a big sigh of relief as he starts following the ram. He gives a firm nod when the ram tells him he has thirty minutes with Isabella. _Better than never seeing her again. _He enters the room and his face lights up with a huge grin upon seeing Isabella. "I honestly thought I'd never see you again and that Venezio was setting me up, but I had to take the chance," he says, purring quietly. "What's his problem anyway? You obviously aren't interested, why can't he just fuck off?"



She walked over to him and stood in front of him. "I wish I knew, but I think he's really upset now that a raccoon inmate basically beat him up, even though the raccoon was in a shell shock. Unfortunately for that inmate, he got six months in Solitary." She walked over to the refrigerator and pulled out a covered plate. "Are you hungry, Reggie?"


----------



## pandepix (Dec 13, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> She walked over to him and stood in front of him. "I wish I knew, but I think he's really upset now that a raccoon inmate basically beat him up, even though the raccoon was in a shell shock. Unfortunately for that inmate, he got six months in Solitary." She walked over to the refrigerator and pulled out a covered plate. "Are you hungry, Reggie?"



"A raccoon beat him up?" _Shit, I really hope it wasn't James. What the hell am I supposed to do without him? _Reggie's eyes grow wide when Isa pulls the plate from the fridge and offers it to him. "Yes ma'am. Starved. That slop they serve in the cafeteria barely passes as food if you ask me." He graciously accepts the plate, sitting down on the couch.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 13, 2019)

pandepix said:


> "A raccoon beat him up?" _Shit, I really hope it wasn't James. What the hell am I supposed to do without him? _Reggie's eyes grow wide when Isa pulls the plate from the fridge and offers it to him. "Yes ma'am. Starved. That slop they serve in the cafeteria barely passes as food if you ask me." He graciously accepts the plate, sitting down on the couch.



She smiled and also gave him a soda pop before sitting down next to him. "I figured it would. And again, I'm really sorry about this morning." She looked up at him somberly.


----------



## pandepix (Dec 13, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> She smiled and also gave him a soda pop before sitting down next to him. "I figured it would. And again, I'm really sorry about this morning." She looked up at him somberly.



"No need to apologize," Reggie says, looking her in the eyes and giving a warm smile. "I've gotten myself into worse situations." He thinks back to being in Chicago and getting into trouble with Max and the nights they spent in jail for various crimes. He looks down at the cuffs on his wrists and chuckles. "Well, it's certainly going to be a challenge trying to eat with these. Would you mind helping?" he asks playfully.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 13, 2019)

pandepix said:


> "No need to apologize," Reggie says, looking her in the eyes and giving a warm smile. "I've gotten myself into worse situations." He thinks back to being in Chicago and getting into trouble with Max and the nights they spent in jail for various crimes. He looks down at the cuffs on his wrists and chuckles. "Well, it's certainly going to be a challenge trying to eat with these. Would you mind helping?" he asks playfully.



She giggled as she took the fork and started to feed him.


----------



## pandepix (Dec 13, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> She giggled as she took the fork and started to feed him.



Reggie giggles as Isa feeds him and scoots closer in the process. He can feel his heart start to race and he finally gathers the nerve to ask. "So...when am I allowed to kiss you?"


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 13, 2019)

pandepix said:


> Reggie giggles as Isa feeds him and scoots closer in the process. He can feel his heart start to race and he finally gathers the nerve to ask. "So...when am I allowed to kiss you?"



Iabella giggled and looked up at him. "First a hug, and now a kiss? My you're a fast one." She smiled more as she continues to feed him. She, too, scoot closer to him so they're hip to hip.


----------



## pandepix (Dec 13, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Iabella giggled and looked up at him. "First a hug, and now a kiss? My you're a fast one." She smiled more as she continues to feed him. She, too, scoot closer to him so they're hip to hip.



"Maybe too fast? My apologies," Reggie says blushing. "I just know I might not get another chance to see you and you can't deny that a mutual attraction exists." He awkwardly puts a paw on hers, the handcuffs making it slightly difficult.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 13, 2019)

pandepix said:


> "Maybe too fast? My apologies," Reggie says blushing. "I just know I might not get another chance to see you and you can't deny that a mutual attraction exists." He awkwardly puts a paw on hers, the handcuffs making it slightly difficult.



She looked at his paw when he touched her and blushed. She looked up at him and into his lavender eyes. "I..I suppose you're right. I might get busy with work and you...probably will be put to work away from the office. The only way we could see each other if you get hurt and was sent to the Infirmary." She chuckled and then playfully narrowed her eyes up at him. "Which I recommend not to do, by the way."


----------



## pandepix (Dec 13, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> She looked at his paw when he touched her and blushed. She looked up at him and into his lavender eyes. "I..I suppose you're right. I might get busy with work and you...probably will be put to work away from the office. The only way we could see each other if you get hurt and was sent to the Infirmary." She chuckled and then playfully narrowed her eyes up at him. "Which I recommend not to do, by the way."



"I shall try my best," Reggie says, slightly puffing his chest out. "But I can't make any promises, seeing the way things are around here." He figures his thirty minutes are probably about to be up and quickly leans in and pecks a quick kiss on Isabella's cheek. "You're a beacon of light in times of dark. Don't let anyone else tell you otherwise." Reggie stands up and prepares to leave.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 13, 2019)

pandepix said:


> "I shall try my best," Reggie says, slightly puffing his chest out. "But I can't make any promises, seeing the way things are around here." He figures his thirty minutes are probably about to be up and quickly leans in and pecks a quick kiss on Isabella's cheek. "You're a beacon of light in times of dark. Don't let anyone else tell you otherwise." Reggie stands up and prepares to leave.



Her eyes widen in shock when he pecked a kiss on her cheek. She sat there and watched him leave and the door opened for him. She smiled and giggled to herself feeling her heart fluttered. The ram escorted him back to the cafeteria and uncuffs him. Soon, dinner time for A and C is over and the inmates head back to their cells.


----------



## pandepix (Dec 13, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Her eyes widen in shock when he pecked a kiss on her cheek. She sat there and watched him leave and the door opened for him. She smiled and giggled to herself feeling her heart fluttered. The ram escorted him back to the cafeteria and uncuffs him. Soon, dinner time for A and C is over and the inmates head back to their cells.


 
Reggie blushes and waves goodbye as he's escorted back to the cafeteria, shaking his wrists to adjust from finally being out of the cuffs. He sighs and takes a deep breath, walking back to his cell with a skip in his step. _I will make it out of here in one piece, so help me God. _He gets back to his cell and lays in his bunk, quietly contemplating how he might be able to see Isabella again.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 13, 2019)

pandepix said:


> Reggie blushes and waves goodbye as he's escorted back to the cafeteria, shaking his wrists to adjust from finally being out of the cuffs. He sighs and takes a deep breath, walking back to his cell with a skip in his step. _I will make it out of here in one piece, so help me God. _He gets back to his cell and lays in his bunk, quietly contemplating how he might be able to see Isabella again.



His cellmate, the tiger, was reading the bible in his top bunk when he sees Reggie skipped in like he's floating on air. He blinked and tilted his head in confusion but doesn't say anything and goes back to reading his bible.


----------



## pandepix (Dec 13, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> His cellmate, the tiger, was reading the bible in his top bunk when he sees Reggie skipped in like he's floating on air. He blinked and tilted his head in confusion but doesn't say anything and goes back to reading his bible.



Reggie notices the tiger tilting his head in a puzzled manner and chuckles. "How's the good book treating you?" he decides to ask in a serious manner.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 13, 2019)

pandepix said:


> Reggie notices the tiger tilting his head in a puzzled manner and chuckles. "How's the good book treating you?" he decides to ask in a serious manner.



The tiger only looked to Reggie and gave him a nod.


----------



## Zenkiki (Dec 15, 2019)

Sabrina went with Stephanie out in town following her around. She nods at her seeing how she changed her attitude so fast once she learned what Sabrina had gone through. "Yeah it was a instense. Kinda reminds me of when we were here in tokyo maybe a month and a half ago. Found a guy named Jax in a ship we were trying to save girls from, and he happened to be related to another jackal of my men."


----------



## JackJackal (Dec 15, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina went with Stephanie out in town following her around. She nods at her seeing how she changed her attitude so fast once she learned what Sabrina had gone through. "Yeah it was a instense. Kinda reminds me of when we were here in tokyo maybe a month and a half ago. Found a guy named Jax in a ship we were trying to save girls from, and he happened to be related to another jackal of my men."


Stephanie froze for a moment hearing those names then turned to sabrina with wied eyes "D-did you say Jack? He was in your team!?" She then grabbed the feline and shook her "WHERE IS HE!?" she practically screamed at her


----------



## Zenkiki (Dec 15, 2019)

JackJackal said:


> Stephanie froze for a moment hearing those names then turned to sabrina with wied eyes "D-did you say Jack? He was in your team!?" She then grabbed the feline and shook her "WHERE IS HE!?" she practically screamed at her


Sab was taken by surprised and shook around then pushed her away to get some room when she says, "yeah he was in my squad, but I dont know where he is. He could be dead for all I know."


----------



## JackJackal (Dec 15, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> Sab was taken by surprised and shook around then pushed her away to get some room when she says, "yeah he was in my squad, but I dont know where he is. He could be dead for all I know."


Stephanie was either pissed or worried because she looked ready to have a meltdown of some sort "Where were they the last time you saw them? And what about the rest of your team?" She asked/demanded


----------



## Zenkiki (Dec 15, 2019)

JackJackal said:


> Stephanie was either pissed or worried because she looked ready to have a meltdown of some sort "Where were they the last time you saw them? And what about the rest of your team?" She asked/demanded


She shrugs. "Arizona was where we were sperated, but I dont know what happened after."


----------



## JackJackal (Dec 15, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> She shrugs. "Arizona was where we were sperated, but I dont know what happened after."


She started to curse in Japanese for a bit before sighing "Jack I swear the thinks I'm willing to do" she said then turned to sabrina again "Ok look go back to nana's and get your things ready. We're leaving early. As much as I hate to leave her like this I need to find that dumbass if he's alive."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 15, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> The tiger only looked to Reggie and gave him a nod.


(This is just a one time post from me as Reggie)
Reggie nodded as he tugged on his uniform and climbed in the bed. "Well that's good. Sleep well~" He snuggled under his blanket and drifted off, Isabella floating through his dreams.


----------



## Zenkiki (Dec 15, 2019)

JackJackal said:


> She started to curse in Japanese for a bit before sighing "Jack I swear the thinks I'm willing to do" she said then turned to sabrina again "Ok look go back to nana's and get your things ready. We're leaving early. As much as I hate to leave her like this I need to find that dumbass if he's alive."


Sabrina looked at her a little confused as to why she all of a sudden changed her attitude and then turned and left having no desire to argue.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 15, 2019)

*[Prison: November 5th, 1924 8:42 a.m.]*

*[Akako and Sashenka]*


Akako and Sash had finished breakfast with Mama Shank and the others, and was on their way to the bathroom. Sash waits outside for her as Akako went into the ladies room. A few minutes later, the kitsune got out of the stalls and went to the sink to wash her paws. All of a sudden, she gets in a headlock from behind and starts choking. To her horror, it’s the hyena cellmate that got her in a hold and used her free fist to start punching her hard in the face. She then throws her into the stall and dunks her head into the toilet trying to drown her. The hyena went close to her ears and spoke low and menacing, “I told you you’re dead, bitch.”

Akako…

*[Call out for Help] [Fight Back] [Beg for Forgiveness]*



Sashenka was waiting patiently for the kitsune, but it seems like she’s taking a bit too long. In fact, she sensed that something was wrong.

Sashenka…

*[Go check on Akako] [Wait a few minutes]*


*[Jack and Terry]*

During roll call and breakfast, Jack and Terry couldn’t keep their eyes off of each other, fearing that one of them will stab the other in the back without looking...literally. However, the jackal was starting to feel pain in his arm due to the mining accident and decided to get it checked. So he went over to a guard and asked to go to the Infirmary, in which the guard escorted him there. About an hour later, the jackal was led back to his cell to rest before he could work. He got in as the cell doors closed and the guard left. Before he could get in his bed, he noticed a lump in his bed and sighed. “Aw, come on, Maxwell. You know that’s my be-” suddenly, when he walked over and pulled off the covers, he was surprised to see Terry instead!

Jack…

*[Brace yourself] [Fight him] [Call the guards]*


Terry had been watching Jack all day even when he left to go get Jack. There’s no way he will get away for what he had done! It’s time to settle this. He looked to Maxwell, who was picking food out with a toothpick and spoke to him, “Hey, Maxwell. I have a favor to ask of you.”

…

When they went back to their cells, inside of going to his cell, he went into Jack and Maxwell’s cell instead while Maxwell when into his. He went under the covers and waited for the jackal. He just couldn’t wait to beat the tar out of that jerk! It’s been years and he had it coming. About an hour of waiting, the jackal finally showed up. He grinned under the blanket as he heard him sighed and walked over towards him.  “Aw, come on, Maxwell. You know that’s my be-” when he pulled the covers off of him, the jackal was surprised and it was time for action!

Terry…

*[Tackles him] [Kick him] [Choke him with tail]*


*[Peter and Sal]*

After breakfast, Peter, Sal, and Fallon were luckily grouped together to work in the laundry room. Peter was sorting clothes, Sal was putting clothes in the washer, and Fallon was folding clothes. Everything was going well until Venezio showed up to watch everyone. He walked around and eyed at every single inmate working. However, when he got to Sal, he narrowed his eyes and growled at him. He stood there and glared at him for a few minutes before moving along. A peacock inmate was carrying a container of dirty clothes when he suddenly trips over someone’s tail and fell, causing him to spill the clothes all over the place and a dirty pair of underwear landed on top of the wolverine’s head. The lieutenant’s eyes widen as he hollered and snatched the garment off of him, glaring down at the peacock. The peacock looked up at him in fear as he quivered and held his paws up. “I-I’m so sorry, sir! Pl-please, don’t hurt me-” suddenly, he gets kicked in the beak and the lieutenant starts kicking him. The inmates and guards looked on in shock as the wolverine continues to abuse the bird.

Peter and Sal…

*[Stop Venezio] [Watch the scene] [Call for help]*



*[Reggie]*

Reggie was stationed to the boiler room to work on the pipes with the others. He was feeling hot from the steam and heat from the place. If he’s not careful, he could hurt himself. Or...is that what he would like to do for an excuse to go to the Infirmary to see Isabella again. No, that would be a lame way to see her, and she did say to not do it. However, he *could* make it look like an accident. Hmmm...what to do?

*[Hurt yourself] [Don’t hurt yourself]*



*[James]*

James as still in Solitary and was already fed for breakfast. He made sure to hide the quill just in case they try to take it away. He wanted to keep a piece of hope in his life as he’s in prison. He hoped that he will be able to see her again; To see those amber eyes of hers. As if God heard his silent prayers, the cell door opened and in came the porcupine with her medical bag. “Good morning”, she greeted and set the bag on the bed as she starts to pull out supplies. “How did you sleep?”

James…

*[Give her an honest answer] [Give her a witty/flirty answer] [Don’t say anything]*


(@Captain TrashPanda , @JackJackal , @GrimnCoyote , @Liseran Thistle , @Seph , @pandepix )


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 15, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> [James]
> 
> James as still in Solitary and was already fed for breakfast. He made sure to hide the quill just in case they try to take it away. He wanted to keep a piece of hope in his life as he’s in prison. He hoped that he will be able to see her again; To see those amber eyes of hers. As if God heard his silent prayers, the cell door opened and in came the porcupine with her medical bag. “Good morning”, she greeted and set the bag on the bed as she starts to pull out supplies. “How did you sleep?”
> 
> ...


[Honest answer]
James hadn't slept too well the night before, half the night dreaming of Satine while the other half was filled with gruesome nightmares of Europe in flames in the Great War. Multiple times he'd woken up screaming, drenched in sweat and sitting up against the wall. He had the quill tucked under his pillow as he was brought a cold, bland breakfast, the dark fur under his eyes looking darker because of his poor sleep. He had finished eating in the bed when the door was opened, and to his relief it was Satine. He sighed and muttered a 'good morning' before sitting up and speaking. 
"I, uhh, didn't sleep too well... just couldn't sleep, to say the least." He looked at her and sighed softly, just happy to even be able to talk to someone now.


----------



## Seph (Dec 15, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> *[Prison: November 5th, 1924 8:42 a.m.]*
> 
> *[Akako and Sashenka]*
> 
> ...


*[Stop Venezio]*
Sal had been going about his business, doing his job, when the lieutenant came around again. Sal tried to avoid looking at him but he could feel that he was being watched. Every time he took a quick glance the lieutenant was there, glaring at him. It started to get pretty awkward and Sal considered saying hi, but eventually he left. He was minding his own business again when he heard a prisoner yelling, and sounds of fighting. He looked back to see that damn lieutenant harassing someone else, a peacock this time. Sal looked around to see if anybody was going to stop him, and it looked like even the guards were going to let him be. Sal shook his head in disappointment at himself before stepping forward. He needed to help the bird, but not hurt the lieutenant because of the guards around. Sal slowly walked around the lieutenant to where he could reach the peacock. Then he quickly reached down and grabbed the peacock by the back of his uniform and pulled him away from the lieutenant. "He's had enough." Sal said holding up his hands and stepping in front of the bird.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 16, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> [Honest answer]
> James hadn't slept too well the night before, half the night dreaming of Satine while the other half was filled with gruesome nightmares of Europe in flames in the Great War. Multiple times he'd woken up screaming, drenched in sweat and sitting up against the wall. He had the quill tucked under his pillow as he was brought a cold, bland breakfast, the dark fur under his eyes looking darker because of his poor sleep. He had finished eating in the bed when the door was opened, and to his relief it was Satine. He sighed and muttered a 'good morning' before sitting up and speaking.
> "I, uhh, didn't sleep too well... just couldn't sleep, to say the least." He looked at her and sighed softly, just happy to even be able to talk to someone now.



Satine looked at him and noticed the dark circles under his eyes. "Oh? Is it the pain that's causing you to not sleep?"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 16, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Satine looked at him and noticed the dark circles under his eyes. "Oh? Is it the pain that's causing you to not sleep?"


James shook his head and looked away, looking down at his bed as he took a shaky breath. "N-no... I mean, it hurts, don't get me wrong, but that's not what keeps me up. It's... my past. The war, my doings back home. It haunts me... like a shadow always making me cold. I can't run from it, and I can't hide from it here in this small cell, or anywhere in this slaughterhouse. It's terrifying." James then silently thought to himself, _"And if I stay in here having to see those things again, I won't stay sane, no matter what y'all do, or say..."_


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 16, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James shook his head and looked away, looking down at his bed as he took a shaky breath. "N-no... I mean, it hurts, don't get me wrong, but that's not what keeps me up. It's... my past. The war, my doings back home. It haunts me... like a shadow always making me cold. I can't run from it, and I can't hide from it here in this small cell, or anywhere in this slaughterhouse. It's terrifying." James then silently thought to himself, _"And if I stay in here having to see those things again, I won't stay sane, no matter what y'all do, or say..."_



Satine stared at him a bit and sighed. She sat next to him and gently take his arm. As she starts to unwraps the bandages, she spoke softly. "Tell me. Tell me about your dreams. Your past. Tell me everything that's haunting you."


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Dec 16, 2019)

In that moment the attempted drowning didn't fill her with fear but rather unbridled rage. She could've called for help but the only thoughts passing threw her mind were those of savage violence. "Gonna kill you! gonna kill you!", she started whispering and progressively getting louder in between dunks until she was yelling, "GONNA KILL YOU!! GONNA KILL YOU!!!". With all her force she pushed herself backward momentarily freeing herself. Taking the chance she spun around and bit her digging her rows of sharp teeth into her arm. "YOU WANT A REACTION HUH!?! YOU WANT ONE!?!", Akako spit the girls blood into her own face and began strangling her, "WELL YOU GOT IT AND NOW YOU'LL PAY THE PRICE!!!".


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 16, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> *[Prison: November 5th, 1924 8:42 a.m.]*
> 
> *[Akako and Sashenka]*
> 
> ...


[Check]
Sash had been waiting outside the bathroom for Akako when she felt something was off. She didn't know Akako's habits too well, but it seemed that she was taking a while to get done with her business. She opened up the door to the bathroom to hear the scuffling and the commotion. She pulled her fork shank from her waistband and made her way to the stall with caution.


GrimnCoyote said:


> Akako fell down onto the floor face first. The suddent attack somehow didn't fill her with fear but rather unbridled rage. She could've called for help but the only thoughts passing threw her mind were those of savage violence. "Gonna kill you! gonna kill you!", she started whispering and progressively getting louder until she was yelling, "GONNA KILL YOU!! GONNA KILL YOU!!!". She leaped at the girl digging her rows of sharp teeth into her arm. "YOU WANT A REACTION HUH!?! YOU WANT ONE!?!", Akako spit the girls blood into her own face and began strangling her, "WELL YOU GOT IT AND NOW YOU'LL PAY THE PRICE!!!".


Sash heard Akako's screaming and quickly ran to them, the pair fighting against the wall. Sash lowered her shoulder and rammed into the yeen, cracking her ribs against the cold wall. She started to beat the yeen, taking her head and beginning to slam it into the cold wall as Akako began to choke her.
"No one attack my comrade, not on my Russian corpse!"



HopeTLioness said:


> Satine stared at him a bit and sighed. She sat next to him and gently take his arm. As she starts to unwraps the bandages, she spoke softly. "Tell me. Tell me about your dreams. Your past. Tell me everything that's haunting you."


James sighed and looked away, grimacing in pain as she undid his bandages on his hands and arms. He took a shaky breath before putting his memories into words.
"...Fire, blood, gunfire, destruction, death. Living in that hell on earth for nine months. Should have died about twelve times, saw my best friends shot, stabbed, skinned, ran through with bayonets, turned into smoldering corpses, blown into bits... that's what the mine reminded me of. There was one time a german flame trooper unit ran through our trench and killed a lot of people. One of them stabbed my friend in the neck with a broken bottle. Me and my brother from another mother, this grey wolf named Wulf, fought them off until they retreated." He chuckled softly and shook his head at the memory of Wulf. "But yea... there are more stories in this noggin' of mine... some I hope stay locked away..." He shuddered as he looked to the floor and tried to shut out darker memories.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 16, 2019)

Seph said:


> *[Stop Venezio]*
> Sal had been going about his business, doing his job, when the lieutenant came around again. Sal tried to avoid looking at him but he could feel that he was being watched. Every time he took a quick glance the lieutenant was there, glaring at him. It started to get pretty awkward and Sal considered saying hi, but eventually he left. He was minding his own business again when he heard a prisoner yelling, and sounds of fighting. He looked back to see that damn lieutenant harassing someone else, a peacock this time. Sal looked around to see if anybody was going to stop him, and it looked like even the guards were going to let him be. Sal shook his head in disappointment at himself before stepping forward. He needed to help the bird, but not hurt the lieutenant because of the guards around. Sal slowly walked around the lieutenant to where he could reach the peacock. Then he quickly reached down and grabbed the peacock by the back of his uniform and pulled him away from the lieutenant. "He's had enough." Sal said holding up his hands and stepping in front of the bird.



The lieutenant was about to kick him again when the bird was suddenly pulled away and the grizzly bear stood in front of him. He snarled up at him and got close to him. "Mind your business, inmate! He will had enough when I say he does! Unless you wanna take his place in getting an ass-whooping, you back the fuck off!"




GrimnCoyote said:


> In that moment the attempted drowning didn't fill her with fear but rather unbridled rage. She could've called for help but the only thoughts passing threw her mind were those of savage violence. "Gonna kill you! gonna kill you!", she started whispering and progressively getting louder in between dunks until she was yelling, "GONNA KILL YOU!! GONNA KILL YOU!!!". With all her force she pushed herself backward momentarily freeing herself. Taking the chance she spun around and bit her digging her rows of sharp teeth into her arm. "YOU WANT A REACTION HUH!?! YOU WANT ONE!?!", Akako spit the girls blood into her own face and began strangling her, "WELL YOU GOT IT AND NOW YOU'LL PAY THE PRICE!!!".



The hyena was surprised that the kitsune was able to push her off of her and then gets bitten in the arm and cried out. She then used her other fist to collide with her jaw.




Captain TrashPanda said:


> Sash heard Akako's screaming and quickly ran to them, the pair fighting against the wall. Sash lowered her shoulder and rammed into the yeen, cracking her ribs against the cold wall. She started to beat the yeen, taking her head and beginning to slam it into the cold wall as Akako began to choke her.
> "No one attack my comrade, not on my Russian corpse!"



The hyena was about to throw another punch when she suddenly gets rammed from behind and hit the wall with a "GUH!" out of her. She then gets her head bashed by Sash and choked by Akako. In a fit of anger, she reached up one paw to claw Akako in the eyes and pull her by the back of her head, and then used the other to punch Sash in the stomach over and over again, as hard as she could to get them off of her.




Captain TrashPanda said:


> James sighed and looked away, grimacing in pain as she undid his bandages on his hands and arms. He took a shaky breath before putting his memories into words.
> "...Fire, blood, gunfire, destruction, death. Living in that hell on earth for nine months. Should have died about twelve times, saw my best friends shot, stabbed, skinned, ran through with bayonets, turned into smoldering corpses, blown into bits... that's what the mine reminded me of. There was one time a german flame trooper unit ran through our trench and killed a lot of people. One of them stabbed my friend in the neck with a broken bottle. Me and my brother from another mother, this grey wolf named Wulf, fought them off until they retreated." He chuckled softly and shook his head at the memory of Wulf. "But yea... there are more stories in this noggin' of mine... some I hope stay locked away..." He shuddered as he looked to the floor and tried to shut out darker memories.



Satine listened quietly as she cleaned his wounds and gently rub ointment on it. She wraps his arm back up after he finished. "I see....You've been through a lot. Normal people doesn't have a clue how the war can affect a person...physically...mentally...emotionally...and even spiritually.....I wonder if anyone from the war can ever hear from that deep wound of war....I won't pry into your darkest memory, especially if you don't want to re-live those events. But...it maybe...just maybe...facing them and talking about it could possibly lead to self-healing in a way? ...I'm sorry. I'm not being too helpful with this." She apologized and finished with the bandage. "Hand me your other arm."


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Dec 16, 2019)

_DODGE_, Akako thought pulling her head back and missing the claw by just a couple centimeters, _just like Sashenka taught me. _"I HATE YOU!", her paws constricted around the hyenas neck, "YOU BAKA! I ON'NA! MEINU! BAISHUNPU!".


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 16, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> The hyena was about to throw another punch when she suddenly gets rammed from behind and hit the wall with a "GUH!" out of her. She then gets her head bashed by Sash and choked by Akako. In a fit of anger, she reached up one paw to claw Akako in the eyes and pull her by the back of her head, and then used the other to punch Sash in the stomach over and over again, as hard as she could to get them off of her.


Sash took two shots to the stomach and she let go for a moment, grunting and doubling over for a moment. 


GrimnCoyote said:


> _DODGE_, Akako thought pulling her head back and missing the claw by just a couple centimeters, _just like Sashenka taught me. _"I HATE YOU!", her paws constricted around the hyenas neck, "YOU BAKA! I ON'NA! MEINU! BAISHUNPU!".


She looked up to see Akako choking her out and that she had dodged her swing. Sash quickly moved again, slamming her fist into the yeen's snout before pinning her arms against the wall, biting into her shoulder and holding on tight in hope that Akako would finish the job.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 16, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> _DODGE_, Akako thought pulling her head back and missing the claw by just a couple centimeters, _just like Sashenka taught me. _"I HATE YOU!", her paws constricted around the hyenas neck, "YOU BAKA! I ON'NA! MEINU! BAISHUNPU!".





Captain TrashPanda said:


> Sash took two shots to the stomach and she let go for a moment, grunting and doubling over for a moment.
> 
> She looked up to see Akako choking her out and that she had dodged her swing. Sash quickly moved again, slamming her fist into the yeen's snout before pinning her arms against the wall, biting into her shoulder and holding on tight in hope that Akako would finish the job.



The hyena was trying her hardest to fight them off, but with her losing oxygen, and Sash holding her in place, she couldn't do anything. She struggle to breath and she's starting to lose conscious. Soon, she slowly stops fighting back and her eyes rolled to the back of her head.


----------



## Seph (Dec 16, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> The lieutenant was about to kick him again when the bird was suddenly pulled away and the grizzly bear stood in front of him. He snarled up at him and got close to him. "Mind your business, inmate! He will had enough when I say he does! Unless you wanna take his place in getting an ass-whooping, you back the fuck off!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


“You know, your girl is a nurse, violence won’t get her to like you.” Sal said, not moving out of the way. He wanted to avoid fighting him, but Sal had never taken kindly to bullies, especially to him. Maybe it was time to put this lieutenant in his place.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Dec 16, 2019)

"Grrrrrrrr!", despite the girl being dead the kitsune remained on top of her strangling her. "I HATE YOU! I hate you! I...hate...you...", she rolled off and layed on the floor, "I did it...".


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 16, 2019)

Seph said:


> “You know, your girl is a nurse, violence won’t get her to like you.” Sal said, not moving out of the way. He wanted to avoid fighting him, but Sal had never taken kindly to bullies, especially to him. Maybe it was time to put this lieutenant in his place.



Everyone gasped as they looked to them, and the peacock was helped out of the way. The lieutenant's eye twitched, and it set him off. Without warning, he threw a punch at the bear and tackled him down. He gets on top of him and starts throwing punches at his face. The inmates and guards looked on in shock and then they starts to egg on the fight. Fallon called out to Sal, "C'mon, lad! Get that son of a bitch off of ye!"




GrimnCoyote said:


> "Grrrrrrrr!", despite the girl being dead the kitsune remained on top of her strangling her. "I HATE YOU! I hate you! I...hate...you...", she rolled off and layed on the floor, "I did it...".



The hyena fell to the ground, limped and dead from being choked til death.


----------



## JackJackal (Dec 16, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> *[Jack and Terry]*
> 
> During roll call and breakfast, Jack and Terry couldn’t keep their eyes off of each other, fearing that one of them will stab the other in the back without looking...literally. However, the jackal was starting to feel pain in his arm due to the mining accident and decided to get it checked. So he went over to a guard and asked to go to the Infirmary, in which the guard escorted him there. About an hour later, the jackal was led back to his cell to rest before he could work. He got in as the cell doors closed and the guard left. Before he could get in his bed, he noticed a lump in his bed and sighed. “Aw, come on, Maxwell. You know that’s my be-” suddenly, when he walked over and pulled off the covers, he was surprised to see Terry instead!
> 
> ...


Jack didn't have any time to react as the lizard whipped his tail forward wrapping it around his neck causing Jack to gag and choke as it constricts around it "You Bastard!" Was all he could say as he struggled with the tail "Come on Jackal. Did you really think I was going to wait any longer?" Terry asked as he tightened his grip on jack but wasn't ready for the strong kick to the chest knocking the wind out of him and releasing the Jackal who immediately gasped for breath before standing up and glaring at the lizard "You know I'm glad you did this" jack said grinning "after all the shit I had to deal with I need to take my agression out on something " at that terry tried to give jack a solid left but he was all to ready and dodged under the punch and rammed his head into Terry's gut sending him sprawling back into the wall. While he recovered something inside Jack snapped...the hate...the fear...the pain...it all swelled in his mind the voice came again. It urged him to be more violent. To *KILL *again. He tried to fight it but an insane smile crossed his face and his eyes dilated to pin pricks he lunged ag the lizard only to receive a gut buster in retaliation then was tackled to the floor. Jack only laughed madly as Terry wailed on his face then rolled over to make terry the one who was pinned but he didn't punch him. No. Jack bared his teeth and bit deep into Terry's shoulder earning an agonized scream from the lizard as he tried desperately to pry the Jackal off him. Blood stained his teeth as he let go while terry, who was more pissed than scared, be kicked the crazed Jackal off him and going over to Maxwell's bed getting a hidden knife from the pillow and immediately charging at Jack and bringing the knife down but it never hit its target rather it was caught! The blade grasped in Jack's hand as blood seeped from the wound it caused. Jack felt no pain. Or if he did he wouldn't acknowledge it. He was almost gone managing to take the knife and turn it on Terry whil pinning him to the bed and getting ready to drive the knife into his heart but froze. An image flashed in his mind. He saw his mother dying in front of him. He froze for a moment but instantly dropped the knife and instead landed a solid blow to Terry's head knocking him unconscious and allowing Jack to gather his senses _'what's happening to me? I-im not like them! Why am I acting this way!?' _He thought and sat against the wall now fearing what he had become


----------



## Seph (Dec 16, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Everyone gasped as they looked to them, and the peacock was helped out of the way. The lieutenant's eye twitched, and it set him off. Without warning, he threw a punch at the bear and tackled him down. He gets on top of him and starts throwing punches at his face. The inmates and guards looked on in shock and then they starts to egg on the fight. Fallon called out to Sal, "C'mon, lad! Get that son of a bitch off of ye!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sal grunted in surprise as he was tackled, this wolverine wouldn’t be easy. Sal reached up and grabbed the Wolverine by the neck, then he headbutted him with all the force he could muster, stunning him. Sal kept his hands around the lieutenant’s neck as he stood up. Once they were both up he hit the lieutenant with a big right hand punch to the face. He kept his left hand around the wolverines neck as he caught his breath.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 16, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Satine listened quietly as she cleaned his wounds and gently rub ointment on it. She wraps his arm back up after he finished. "I see....You've been through a lot. Normal people doesn't have a clue how the war can affect a person...physically...mentally...emotionally...and even spiritually.....I wonder if anyone from the war can ever hear from that deep wound of war....I won't pry into your darkest memory, especially if you don't want to re-live those events. But...it maybe...just maybe...facing them and talking about it could possibly lead to self-healing in a way? ...I'm sorry. I'm not being too helpful with this." She apologized and finished with the bandage. "Hand me your other arm."


James listened and a small frown slowly formed on his face, hearing her say _normal_ people didn't know how the war affected the mind. He felt cold, dark, and lost as her talking slowly began to fade, her voice replaced by a ringing in his ears. It was small but slowly began to grow as Satine could see him begin to slightly shake, shivering as his breathing rate began to increase and grew a bit noisy. When she asked for his other arm, James was unresponsive, sitting on his bed as sweat began to roll down his forehead. James' mind began to take him back to a cold forest somewhere in Europe, deep in the woods in the dark of the night...

_It's a muggy night somewhere in the German woods. James had been taken a hostage in an assault on a German town that failed miserably and ended up with his compatriots captured and some dead. James was woken up to be tied to a chair, sitting at a table. Across from him was a German Sheppard with a serrated knife in his paws. This German twirled the knife around his paw and smiled a sickening smile before speaking in crystal clear english. 
“You made a grievous error, American. Now, you will pay the price.”
There was scuffling behind him, and a young Fox was drug in, bleeding and bruised. The fox was French, and he begged the Germans in his native tongue to spare him. The canine stood up and put the blade to the fox’s neck, before sawing his throat open, blood gushing and the fox painfully gurgling as he struggled before going limp. James shook in rage, struggling against his restraints as the sadistic canine looked to him, licking the blood off the blade. 
“You bastard! They’ll bring you to justice, you’ll never get away with this!!”
The German only chuckled before approaching him, putting the knife away and delivering a knockout lunch to the coon’s temple, rendering him unconscious. For the next week, James was tortured and starved and robbed of sleep until rescue forces found him, shivering and silent tied up to the same chair. 
_
Back in the prison, James was shaking violently as more time went by, showing Satine something was wrong. He was drenched in cold sweat now and he looked to the floor, unable to move as he softly whispered in fear, “He’s coming... he’s coming... he’s coming...”


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 16, 2019)

Seph said:


> Sal grunted in surprise as he was tackled, this wolverine wouldn’t be easy. Sal reached up and grabbed the Wolverine by the neck, then he headbutted him with all the force he could muster, stunning him. Sal kept his hands around the lieutenant’s neck as he stood up. Once they were both up he hit the lieutenant with a big right hand punch to the face. He kept his left hand around the wolverines neck as he caught his breath.



Venezio was throwing another punch when he was suddenly grabbed by the neck. He shot his paws up to grab his wrist but ends up getting headbutted. Venezio gets stunned as Sal was getting up to his feet. He gets punched in the face, and everyone cheered. "YEAH! THAT'S IT! HIT EM AGAIN!" yelled Fallon. One guard looked to the other and asked him, "Should we stop this?" The other shook his head and replied, "No way. The lieutenant was giving everyone trouble for the past month. I think he deserved what he gets. Besides, he started it, so he should finish it."




Captain TrashPanda said:


> James listened and a small frown slowly formed on his face, hearing her say _normal_ people didn't know how the war affected the mind. He felt cold, dark, and lost as her talking slowly began to fade, her voice replaced by a ringing in his ears. It was small but slowly began to grow as Satine could see him begin to slightly shake, shivering as his breathing rate began to increase and grew a bit noisy. When she asked for his other arm, James was unresponsive, sitting on his bed as sweat began to roll down his forehead. James' mind began to take him back to a cold forest somewhere in Europe, deep in the woods in the dark of the night...
> 
> _It's a muggy night somewhere in the German woods. James had been taken a hostage in an assault on a German town that failed miserably and ended up with his compatriots captured and some dead. James was woken up to be tied to a chair, sitting at a table. Across from him was a German Sheppard with a serrated knife in his paws. This German twirled the knife around his paw and smiled a sickening smile before speaking in crystal clear english.
> “You made a grievous error, American. Now, you will pay the price.”
> ...



When he wasn't responding, she looked at him carefully. She noticed him shaking and lost in though, which brings a red flag in her mind. "Hey! Hey! Can you hear me?!" she gently grabs his paw as she looked at him with concern. She then noticed him shaking violently and whispering in fear. "Wh-what? Who's coming? Who is he?! C-Can you hear me?!"


----------



## Seph (Dec 16, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Venezio was throwing another punch when he was suddenly grabbed by the neck. He shot his paws up to grab his wrist but ends up getting headbutted. Venezio gets stunned as Sal was getting up to his feet. He gets punched in the face, and everyone cheered. "YEAH! THAT'S IT! HIT EM AGAIN!" yelled Fallon. One guard looked to the other and asked him, "Should we stop this?" The other shook his head and replied, "No way. The lieutenant was giving everyone trouble for the past month. I think he deserved what he gets. Besides, he started it, so he should finish it."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A smile grew on Sal’s face as he looked around the room, seeing that everyone was loving this. They said hit him again, but Sal had other plans. He put his hand on the lieutenant’s neck as well and slowly walked over to a washing machine. Then he moved his left to the lieutenant’s back and slightly blended his knees. He lifted the Wolverine by his neck into the air as far as he could before slamming him down against the edge of the washing machine, leaving a dent in the metal.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 16, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> When he wasn't responding, she looked at him carefully. She noticed him shaking and lost in thought, which brings a red flag in her mind. "Hey! Hey! Can you hear me?!" she gently grabs his paw as she looked at him with concern. She then noticed him shaking violently and whispering in fear. "Wh-what? Who's coming? Who is he?! C-Can you hear me?!"


James took her paw and held onto it for a moment, before slowly beginning to squeeze it in fear, beginning to hyperventilate as he could barely speak now. "T-The Executioner... he's coming for me... he w-wants me dead..." James could hear his own heartbeat in his head, although in his unstable state it sounded as if boots were coming down the hall. He slowly looked to the door as tears welled up in his eyes. "H-He's coming down the hall... I'm not g-going back..." He let go of her and moved back until he was against the wall, as far from the door as he could be. "He wants me dead!..."


HopeTLioness said:


> The hyena was trying her hardest to fight them off, but with her losing oxygen, and Sash holding her in place, she couldn't do anything. She struggle to breath and she's starting to lose conscious. Soon, she slowly stops fighting back and her eyes rolled to the back of her head.





HopeTLioness said:


> The hyena fell to the ground, limped and dead from being choked til death.





GrimnCoyote said:


> "Grrrrrrrr!", despite the girl being dead the kitsune remained on top of her strangling her. "I HATE YOU! I hate you! I...hate...you...", she rolled off and layed on the floor, "I did it...".


Sash let go and laid her dead body down, a small smile on her face as she looked to Akako. "You did it alright... this _cyka blyat_ is no more." She took the corpse and put it back in the stall, pulling her pants off before sitting her on the toilet, making it look like she was just taking care of business. She shut the door and walked back to Akako, reaching down and giving her a paw up. "You did well, Akako. Come, _Mat_ Shank is waiting."


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Dec 16, 2019)

She inhaled and exhaled a couple times, "yeah...thanks. The vixen got to her feet and followed Sashenka.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 16, 2019)

Seph said:


> A smile grew on Sal’s face as he looked around the room, seeing that everyone was loving this. They said hit him again, but Sal had other plans. He put his hand on the lieutenant’s neck as well and slowly walked over to a washing machine. Then he moved his left to the lieutenant’s back and slightly blended his knees. He lifted the Wolverine by his neck into the air as far as he could before slamming him down against the edge of the washing machine, leaving a dent in the metal.



The lieutenant was dragged over to the machine and was suddenly lifted up and slammed on top of the washing machine. He let's out a loud yelp and is sprawled out on the machine. Everyone cringed from the slammed and was "ooing" at the pain. Venezio coughed up a bit as he tries to move but with no success. Fallon laughed and cheer as more of the inmates and guards cheered the bear on.




Captain TrashPanda said:


> James took her paw and held onto it for a moment, before slowly beginning to squeeze it in fear, beginning to hyperventilate as he could barely speak now. "T-The Executioner... he's coming for me... he w-wants me dead..." James could hear his own heartbeat in his head, although in his episode is sounded as if boots were coming down the hall. He slowly looked to the door as tears welled up in his eyes. "H-He's coming down the hall... I'm not g-going back..." He let go of her and moved back until he was against the wall, as far from the door as he could be. "He wants me dead!..."



Satine's eyes widen as she watched him cower away from the door. She crawled over to him and cupped his face so that he can look at him. "Look at me. Look at me! Listen! No one is coming after you! This..."Executioner" guy is far away from you! You're in a cell with me where no one can harm you. Okay? You're here with me." She stroke his left cheek softly and gave him a lovingly look with her eyes as she repeats to him that he's safe with her.


----------



## Seph (Dec 16, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> The lieutenant was dragged over to the machine and was suddenly lifted up and slammed on top of the washing machine. He let's out a loud yelp and is sprawled out on the machine. Everyone cringed from the slammed and was "ooing" at the pain. Venezio coughed up a bit as he tries to move but with no success. Fallon laughed and cheer as more of the inmates and guards cheered the bear on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sal looked down at him, a bit of regret started growing in him when he saw that the wolverine couldn’t even move. But then everybody started cheering him on and that regret faded away.

Sal grabbed him the collar of his shirt and lifted him up. He then put his left hand under the wolverine’s right leg and hooked his right hand around his neck. Sal then lifted him up over his head and held him high in the air. He looked around again, seeing that everyone was still on board. Then he dropped the lieutenant and stepped out of the way. A painful slam echoed throughout the room as the lieutenant hit the concrete face first.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 16, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> She inhaled and exhaled a couple of times, "yeah...thanks." The vixen got to her feet and followed Sashenka.


Once Sash pulled Akako up she led the way out, into the hallway of prisoners going back to their cells. They walked for a bit before Sash looked to Akako. She was gonna ask if she wanted to come into her cell since she was lonely, but that would appear suspicious with the hyena now gone. She cleared her throat as they came to Akako's cell. "Well, I guess I will see you around, hopefully during lunch. You are safe now... no more <bitch> to bother you." Since they had been together, Sash had developed a feeling for the kitsune, one of closeness and caring for her. She was naive but had potential. Sash felt almost entitled to be near here, to keep her safe from the dangerous furs of this prison. She sputtered awkwardly for a moment before speaking again. "Akako... c-can I hug you? I need hug now..."


HopeTLioness said:


> Satine's eyes widen as she watched him cower away from the door. She crawled over to him and cupped his face so that he can look at him. "Look at me. Look at me! Listen! No one is coming after you! This..."Executioner" guy is far away from you! You're in a cell with me where no one can harm you. Okay? You're here with me." She stroke his left cheek softly and gave him a lovingly look with her eyes as she repeats to him that he's safe with her.


James' heartbeat rang out in his ears, sounding as now if someone was at the door, slowly beginning to knock away, louder and louder. James shook his head and shivered in sheer panic, struggling to point at the door as his eye was wide in fear, hearing Satine but unable to process what she was saying, it sounding like white noise. "He's at the door! Can you hear him?! He's here to kill us! He's here for me!! He wants my skin!!" James was now barely breathing, beginning to go pale as his vision was gradually beginning to tunnel in, unable to respond to Satine as he shook in terror.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 16, 2019)

Seph said:


> Sal looked down at him, a bit of regret started growing in him when he saw that the wolverine couldn’t even move. But then everybody started cheering him on and that regret faded away.
> 
> Sal grabbed him the collar of his shirt and lifted him up. He then put his left hand under the wolverine’s right leg and hooked his right hand around his neck. Sal then lifted him up over his head and held him high in the air. He looked around again, seeing that everyone was still on board. Then he dropped the lieutenant and stepped out of the way. A painful slam echoed throughout the room as the lieutenant hit the concrete face first.



Once again, the lieutenant was lifted in the air again as everyone cheered. Then the bear dropped him and fell hard on the ground with a loud thud, and everyone cringed again, and then laughed. They cheered Sal on for standing up to the lieutenant and wanted to keep going. Venezio slowly sits up coughing and slowly looked up to see everyone laughing at him. Everyone, inmates and guards alike, have the nerve to laugh at *him*. The more the laugh ringed in his ear, the more angrier he got. He slowly clawed the floor and bared his fangs; his fur standing on end and his eyes widen and pupils shrieked as he begins to go into feral state. The peacock suddenly noticed the transformation and gasped. The lieutenant stood straight up and stood behind behind him. Everyone saw this and Fallon called out to the bear, ""BEHIND YOU, LAD!" Suddenly, the wolverine grabbed the bear by the shoulder, spun him around to face him, kicked him in the gut, and delivers a 3/4th face lock. Then he kicked him a few times so that he's laying on his back, and then grabbed him by his legs, fall back, and flipped him forward to hit his face against the washing machine. He quickly hopped to his feet and got behind him, crouching down, eyes widen in anticipation, as he waits for Sal to get his bearings and turn around.





Captain TrashPanda said:


> James' heartbeat rang out in his ears, sounding as now if someone was at the door, slowly beginning to knock away, louder and louder. James shook his head and shivered in sheer panic, struggling to point at the door as his eye was wide in fear, hearing Satine but unable to process what she was saying, it sounding like white noise. "He's at the door! Can you hear him?! He's here to kill us! He's here for me!! He wants my skin!!" James was now barely breathing, beginning to go pale as his vision was gradually beginning to tunnel in, unable to respond to Satine as he shook in terror.



Seeing that he's in another episode, she huffed and quickly went to her bag. She pulled out a cloth and poured clorifine in it and then turns to him. "I'm sorry, but I must do this." Suddenly, she shoots her quills out to pin him down again, and then she rushed him and placed the cloth over his muzzle and shushed him quietly. "Shhh. It's okay. Take a deep breath. Go to sleep."


----------



## Seph (Dec 16, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Once again, the lieutenant was lifted in the air again as everyone cheered. Then the bear dropped him and fell hard on the ground with a loud thud, and everyone cringed again, and then laughed. They cheered Sal on for standing up to the lieutenant and wanted to keep going. Venezio slowly sits up coughing and slowly looked up to see everyone laughing at him. Everyone, inmates and guards alike, have the nerve to laugh at *him*. The more the laugh ringed in his ear, the more angrier he got. He slowly clawed the floor and bared his fangs; his fur standing on end and his eyes widen and pupils shrieked as he begins to go into feral state. The peacock suddenly noticed the transformation and gasped. The lieutenant stood straight up and stood behind behind him. Everyone saw this and Fallon called out to the bear, ""BEHIND YOU, LAD!" Suddenly, the wolverine grabbed the bear by the shoulder, spun him around to face him, kicked him in the gut, and delivers a 3/4th face lock. Then he kicked him a few times so that he's laying on his back, and then grabbed him by his legs, fall back, and flipped him forward to hit his face against the washing machine. He quickly hopped to his feet and got behind him, crouching down, eyes widen in anticipation, as he waits for Sal to get his bearings and turn around.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sal was facing the crowd, laughing and thinking that he’d won. Then the lieutenant struck back and hit him a series of attacks. Sal held his head, he was still disoriented from the attack but he slowly started to get up. He turned around and could barely see anything, but he decided to counter attack. He lunged at the wolverine, trying to get his paws on him to regain control.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Dec 16, 2019)

"You want to...", Akako blushed slightly under her red and white fur. Being around Sashenka always made her feel safe, like she'd always have a person supporting her. "Well...yes", she held het arms out, "I'd rather like that right about now".


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 16, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Seeing that he's in another episode, she huffed and quickly went to her bag. She pulled out a cloth and poured clorifine in it and then turns to him. "I'm sorry, but I must do this." Suddenly, she shoots her quills out to pin him down again, and then she rushed him and placed the cloth over his muzzle and shushed him quietly. "Shhh. It's okay. Take a deep breath. Go to sleep."


James was quickly forced to breath it in as he as pinned down, struggling to get free and rip her hand off his muzzle as he was forced to sleep his screams of terror suppressed by her. His breathing slowed and his eyes fell shut, his heart rate slowly going back down as he quit struggling and fell asleep, a pained look on his face as he snored softly. He whimpered softly as he laid there, twitching here and there as his nightmares were ravaged by Hans the canine.


GrimnCoyote said:


> "You want to...", Akako blushed slightly under her red and white fur. Being around Sashenka always made her feel safe, like she'd always have a person supporting her. "Well...yes", she held het arms out, "I'd rather like that right about now".


Sash stepped close and slowly took hold of her, wrapping her arms around her soft fluff. She felt good in her arms, it was nice to have someone this close to her. She closed her eyes and enjoyed her embrace for a moment before slowly pulling away, her white fur looking slightly pink as she blushed. She pats her shoulder and smiled. "I will see you at lunch, Akako." She then turned and walked away, heading down the hall and to her empty cell. She climbed in her bed and sighed, snuggling under the blanket as she wished she had Akako in her cell.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 16, 2019)

Seph said:


> Sal was facing the crowd, laughing and thinking that he’d won. Then the lieutenant struck back and hit him a series of attacks. Sal held his head, he was still disoriented from the attack but he slowly started to get up. He turned around and could barely see anything, but he decided to counter attack. He lunged at the wolverine, trying to get his paws on him to regain control.



He saw him lunge at him and quickly stepped out of the way. He then wrapped her arms around him grabbed him by the leg and back slams him. He then grabbed his right ankle and put him in an ankle lock. 




Captain TrashPanda said:


> James was quickly forced to breath it in as he as pinned down, struggling to get free and rip her hand off his muzzle as he was forced to sleep his screams of terror suppressed by her. His breathing slowed and his eyes fell shut, his heart rate slowly going back down as he quit struggling and fell asleep, a pained look on his face as he snored softly. He whimpered softly as he laid there, twitching here and there as his nightmares were ravaged by Hans the canine.



After he fell into unconsciousness, she removed the cloth from his muzzle and sighed. "Oh boy. I have much work ahead of me." She sighed and stroke his left cheek gently before continue to work on him while he slept. After she finished tending to his wounds, she removed her quills, puts the blanket over him, and left the cell to let him sleep until lunch time.




JackJackal said:


> Jack didn't have any time to react as the lizard whipped his tail forward wrapping it around his neck causing Jack to gag and choke as it constricts around it "You Bastard!" Was all he could say as he struggled with the tail "Come on Jackal. Did you really think I was going to wait any longer?" Terry asked as he tightened his grip on jack but wasn't ready for the strong kick to the chest knocking the wind out of him and releasing the Jackal who immediately gasped for breath before standing up and glaring at the lizard "You know I'm glad you did this" jack said grinning "after all the shit I had to deal with I need to take my agression out on something " at that terry tried to give jack a solid left but he was all to ready and dodged under the punch and rammed his head into Terry's gut sending him sprawling back into the wall. While he recovered something inside Jack snapped...the hate...the fear...the pain...it all swelled in his mind the voice came again. It urged him to be more violent. To *KILL *again. He tried to fight it but an insane smile crossed his face and his eyes dilated to pin pricks he lunged ag the lizard only to receive a gut buster in retaliation then was tackled to the floor. Jack only laughed madly as Terry wailed on his face then rolled over to make terry the one who was pinned but he didn't punch him. No. Jack bared his teeth and bit deep into Terry's shoulder earning an agonized scream from the lizard as he tried desperately to pry the Jackal off him. Blood stained his teeth as he let go while terry, who was more pissed than scared, be kicked the crazed Jackal off him and going over to Maxwell's bed getting a hidden knife from the pillow and immediately charging at Jack and bringing the knife down but it never hit its target rather it was caught! The blade grasped in Jack's hand as blood seeped from the wound it caused. Jack felt no pain. Or if he did he wouldn't acknowledge it. He was almost gone managing to take the knife and turn it on Terry whil pinning him to the bed and getting ready to drive the knife into his heart but froze. An image flashed in his mind. He saw his mother dying in front of him. He froze for a moment but instantly dropped the knife and instead landed a solid blow to Terry's head knocking him unconscious and allowing Jack to gather his senses _'what's happening to me? I-im not like them! Why am I acting this way!?' _He thought and sat against the wall now fearing what he had become



Thirty minutes later after the scuffle, a guard finally came by to get Jack and Maxwell to work when he suddenly sees Terry knocked out and Jack sitting on the bed. Soon, both Terry and Jack was sentence to Solitary 5 and 6 respectively and thrown in. They shut their cell doors and left. 

*[Prison: 12:00 p.m. Lunch Time for A and C]*

Akako and Sashenka went to lunch and joined Mama Shank and the others to the table. Mama Shank smiled at them and spoke low. "Ah, there you two are. I heard that you finally took out the pest."


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Dec 16, 2019)

_So soft_, she held on enjoying the moment. After Sash let go Akako couldn't help but feel sad when she let go. "Sashenka...", the kitsune looked like she was about to say something but she had already walked away, "...nevermind".


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Dec 16, 2019)

"Yes, you'd be right ma'am", she rubbed her hands, "she is no longer a problem to me".


----------



## Seph (Dec 16, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> He saw him lunge at him and quickly stepped out of the way. He then wrapped her arms around him grabbed him by the leg and back slams him. He then grabbed his right ankle and put him in an ankle lock.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sal yelled in pain as he was put in the hold, he tried to reach the lieutenant but he was too far away. Sal wasn’t a fighter, he didn’t know how to get out of things like this. He yelled out again in pain as he tried to move. After failing to get out Sal just laid back and tried to stay still. “You win.” He said, panting with exhaustion and squinting in pain.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 16, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> *[Prison: 12:00 p.m. Lunch Time for A and C]*
> 
> Akako and Sashenka went to lunch and joined Mama Shank and the others to the table. Mama Shank smiled at them and spoke low. "Ah, there you two are. I heard that you finally took out the pest."





GrimnCoyote said:


> "Yes, you'd be right ma'am", she rubbed her hands, "she is no longer a problem to me".


Sash nodded as Shank spoke and smiled as she sipped her water. _"Da,_ she met cold end, like harsh Russian winter." She looked to Akako with pride before speaking again. "Comrade Akako finished the job. She killed her... not me. And I am proud of that."


HopeTLioness said:


> After he fell into unconsciousness, she removed the cloth from his muzzle and sighed. "Oh boy. I have much work ahead of me." She sighed and stroke his left cheek gently before continue to work on him while he slept. After she finished tending to his wounds, she removed her quills, puts the blanket over him, and left the cell to let him sleep until lunchtime.
> *[Prison: 12:00 p.m. Lunch Time for A and C]*


James woke up three hours after his episode, his head screaming in pain, his burned face hurting, and having no memory of his flashback. He groaned and slowly rolled over onto his back, wincing as the minor burns on his back stung. He sat up and climbed out of bed, limping to the large steel door and leaning against it for support. He looked out and saw a skunk guard standing nearby. He stuck his snout out and spoke lowly, struggling to put together a sentence.
"H-hey, guard... c-can I see that porcupine nurse again? Just woke up... I need some painkillers, my burns hurt."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 16, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "Yes, you'd be right ma'am", she rubbed her hands, "she is no longer a problem to me".





Captain TrashPanda said:


> Sash nodded as Shank spoke and smiled as she sipped her water. _"Da,_ she met cold end, like harsh Russian winter." She looked to Akako with pride before speaking again. "Comrade Akako finished the job. She killed her... not me. And I am proud of that."



"Good, good. Alright ladies, tonight we're having our meeting after dinner in the boiler room. 7 p.m. sharp. Any questions?" Mama Shank spoke and looked at her followers.




Seph said:


> Sal yelled in pain as he was put in the hold, he tried to reach the lieutenant but he was too far away. Sal wasn’t a fighter, he didn’t know how to get out of things like this. He yelled out again in pain as he tried to move. After failing to get out Sal just laid back and tried to stay still. “You win.” He said, panting with exhaustion and squinting in pain.



After hearing his submission, he dropped his legs and kicked him on the butt for good measure before taking his attention to everyone else. "Let this be a lesson to all of you! I am not the one to fuck with! If you ever disrespect me or the nurse, Isabella, it'll be your ass!" He growled at everyone before he straightening his suit and huffed. "Now get back to work. ALL OF YOU!" Everyone immediately gets back to work, and the lieutenant picked up his hat from the ground and left the laundry room. Fallon and the peacock walked over and helped Sal up to his feet. Fallon patted him on the back and spoke softly, "You did good, lad. You did, good." The peacock also spoke up. "Thank you for sticking up for me." 




Captain TrashPanda said:


> James woke up three hours after his episode, his head screaming in pain, his burned face hurting, and having no memory of his flashback. He groaned and slowly rolled over onto his back, wincing as the minor burns on his back stung. He sat up and climbed out of bed, limping to the large steel door and leaning against it for support. He looked out and saw a skunk guard standing nearby. He stuck his snout out and spoke lowly, struggling to put together a sentence.
> "H-hey, guard... c-can I see that porcupine nurse again? Just woke up... I need some painkillers, my burns hurt."



The skunk looked back at him and replied. "Umm, she should be back in a few minutes. Now go back and take a seat. Also, drink some water." he suggested.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 16, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> "Good, good. Alright ladies, tonight we're having our meeting after dinner in the boiler room. 7 p.m. sharp. Any questions?" Mama Shank spoke and looked at her followers.


Sash looked back to the orangutan and shook her head. _"Nyet, Mat_ Shank." She then ate her meal, hoping maybe her and Akako could talk more.


HopeTLioness said:


> The skunk looked back at him and replied. "Umm, she should be back in a few minutes. Now go back and take a seat. Also, drink some water." he suggested.


James was not feeling the best and he was slightly irritated as he backtalked. "Easy for you to say, 'drink some water.' There's no water in here. This is solitary, not the fuckin' staff lounge."


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Dec 16, 2019)

"So Sashenka...", she scratched her head, "about earlier. I...uh, I really enjoyed that".


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 16, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "So Sashenka...", she scratched her head, "about earlier. I...uh, I really enjoyed that".


"Hm?" she said, a mouthful of cold potatoes in her mouth. She swallowed before speaking again. "What about earlier? Getting rid of hyena... or that hug?" She turned to face her, looking her soft red and white fur over. _"Da... she is strong, she just does not realize potential. She is also... <damn>, she is rather beautiful... she just needs to be taught to use strength, control it."_


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Dec 16, 2019)

"The hug...", the vixen said trying to hide her own embarrassment. "Helping me despose of that girl and then consoling me afterwards", her eye sparkled and glanced at Sashenka, "it made me feel warm and safe". _I really hope this doesn't sound weird to her, she's just so powerful, caring, and...beautiful, _she thought eating a spoonful of food.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 16, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "The hug...", the vixen said trying to hide her own embarrassment. "Helping me dispose of that girl and then consoling me afterward," her eye sparkled and glanced at Sashenka, "it made me feel warm and safe". _I really hope this doesn't sound weird to her, she's just so powerful, caring, and...beautiful, _she thought eating a spoonful of food.


Sash was taken aback by her saying this, her heart skipping a beat. She chuckled softly before putting her paw on the kitsune's thigh, looking into her split colored eyes and speaking warmly. "_Da..._ I can also say it made me feel... 'warm.' I want to make sure you are safe, comrade. That you survive here... and I am willing to sacrifice for that." She smiled and gave her a _pat pat pat_ before eating again, her heart rate speeding up slightly as she thought about Akako. She was cute in a way, one that begged Sash to take care of her. She finally realized she had feelings for Akako... but she wasn't sure how to tell her that. Sash was not one to talk about her feelings, and she didn't know how Akako felt about her. If she was inferring right, Akako felt the same way about her. She took a few bites before sighing and speaking, stuttering as she spoke. "Akako... after lunch, would you mind maybe... c-coming to my cell? My cellmate left yesterday, and I am lonely. I enjoy your company."


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Dec 16, 2019)

"Why of course", she said happily, "It'd be wrong to not do so".


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 16, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "Why of course", she said happily, "It'd be wrong to not do so".


Sash's expression brightened and her tail wagged slightly. "R-Really? Thanks... I'll look forward to that." She went back to eating and happily hummed to herself, happy they could be together more after their meal. She finished up and waited for them all to be sent back to their cells.


----------



## Seph (Dec 16, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> "Good, good. Alright ladies, tonight we're having our meeting after dinner in the boiler room. 7 p.m. sharp. Any questions?" Mama Shank spoke and looked at her followers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sal rolled over groaning in pain. “I thought...I broke his back.” He said panting. “Should have...broke his back.” He said again. They helped him up before they both tried to comfort him. “That’s a man of steel right there.” Sal said as we walked over and leaned on a washing machine. “No one I know could get up from that with more energy than before.” He said before looking at Fallon and the Peacock. “It’s Sal.” He said extending his paw towards the peacock for a shake.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 16, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James was not feeling the best and he was slightly irritated as he backtalked. "Easy for you to say, 'drink some water.' There's no water in here. This is solitary, not the fuckin' staff lounge."



The skunk glared at him. "There's a sink in there, dumbass! Now go sit down before you'll get into some serious trouble with your mouth."



Captain TrashPanda said:


> Sash was taken aback by her saying this, her heart skipping a beat. She chuckled softly before putting her paw on the kitsune's thigh, looking into her split colored eyes and speaking warmly. "_Da..._ I can also say it made me feel... 'warm.' I want to make sure you are safe, comrade. That you survive here... and I am willing to sacrifice for that." She smiled and gave her a _pat pat pat_ before eating again, her heart rate speeding up slightly as she thought about Akako. She was cute in a way, one that begged Sash to take care of her. She finally realized she had feelings for Akako... but she wasn't sure how to tell her that. Sash was not one to talk about her feelings, and she didn't know how Akako felt about her. If she was inferring right, Akako felt the same way about her. She took a few bites before sighing and speaking, stuttering as she spoke. "Akako... after lunch, would you mind maybe... c-coming to my cell? My cellmate left yesterday, and I am lonely. I enjoy your company."





GrimnCoyote said:


> "Why of course", she said happily, "It'd be wrong to not do so".



Suddenly, Mama Shank just spoke aloud, "Man, I could go for some good fucking!" Everyone around her stopped to look at her and she looked at them back. "What. Just because I'm an older ape, doesn't mean that I can't Jim Jamming in the Flim Flam!" Then ladies burst out laughing and shaking their heads. Rada spoke up, "Oh, Mama! You are too much!" 




Seph said:


> Sal rolled over groaning in pain. “I thought...I broke his back.” He said panting. “Should have...broke his back.” He said again. They helped him up before they both tried to comfort him. “That’s a man of steel right there.” Sal said as we walked over and leaned on a washing machine. “No one I know could get up from that with more energy than before.” He said before looking at Fallon and the Peacock. “It’s Sal.” He said extending his paw towards the peacock for a shake.



The peacock took his paw and shook it. "Lumiere. Also, he was in feral mode, so he won't feel it until the adrenaline comes down. But you did hurt him pretty bad."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 16, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> The skunk glared at him. "There's a sink in there, dumbass! Now go sit down before you'll get into some serious trouble with your mouth."


James looked back and had never noticed the sink sitting in the corner. He gulped and looked back to the skunk. "Heh... sorry, guess I never saw that. My bad, you just keep doin' what you're doing." He turned back in and hobbled to the sink, running the water and lapping it up like a feral dog, trying his best to not get the bandages wet.


HopeTLioness said:


> Suddenly, Mama Shank just spoke aloud, "Man, I could go for some good fucking!" Everyone around her stopped to look at her and she looked back at them. "What. Just because I'm an older ape, doesn't mean that I can't Jim Jamming in the Flim-Flam!" Then ladies burst out laughing and shaking their heads. Rada spoke up, "Oh, Mama! You are too much!"


Sash was caught off guard by the orangutan's outburst, taking about five seconds to process what she said. She just shook her head and chuckled before speaking. "That's one way to hold up sign of needing a good man, _Mat _Shank. Good on you, heh." She thought about that prospect too, finding some stud of a wolf in here, when her mind drifted to Akako. She just couldn't shake the kitsune from her mind... she was the only person she could think about. She sighed and occasionally stole glances at her before finishing up her food and sipping her water.

( @GrimnCoyote )


----------



## Seph (Dec 16, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> The skunk glared at him. "There's a sink in there, dumbass! Now go sit down before you'll get into some serious trouble with your mouth."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


“Good, I hope he can barely walk tomorrow, maybe then he’ll stop bothering me.” Sal said as he got up. “Because next time he even looks at me wrong, I’ll break his spine.” Sal said in a serious voice. “Then, when he’s paralyzed from the neck down, I’ll let him live with that for a week or two. Then finish the job.” Sal said, he was done letting anybody push him around.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Dec 16, 2019)

"Sore wa yudan shimashita", the kitsune chuckled at the joke the ape had made. Noticing the wolfs odd behavior she leaned over, "do you wish to see a magic trick". Grabbing a grape from her tray she closed one hand around it and used the other to make a circular motion. Opening her paw revealed the grape had seemingly disappeared, "now where could it have gone". She acted like she was looking for it under the table before sitting back up and look at Sashenka. "There it is", she said happily pulling a grape out from behind her ear, "now how did that get there?".


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 16, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "Sore wa yudan shimashita", the kitsune chuckled at the joke the ape had made. Noticing the wolfs odd behavior she leaned over, "do you wish to see a magic trick". Grabbing a grape from her tray she closed one hand around it and used the other to make a circular motion. Opening her paw revealed the grape had seemingly disappeared, "now where could it have gone". She acted like she was looking for it under the table before sitting back up and look at Sashenka. "There it is", she said happily pulling a grape out from behind her ear, "now how did that get there?".


Sash nodded when she asked if she wanted to see a trick. She watched with interest as she seemingly made the grape disappear, a confused look crossing her face. She looked on the ground for it before Akako pulled it out from behind her ear. She laughed softly before feeling her ear, scratching behind it and looking to her. "Wow. Heh, I do wonder how grape appeared behind my ear... impressive. How did you do that?"


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Dec 16, 2019)

"Instructions, practice, and quick hand movement", she said cheerfully, "back when I was puppy I used to practice daily, tokei shikake no yōna". The girl smirked devilishly, "unfortunately I can't get into the specifics of this trick, that'd be breaking rule one being a magician, spoiling the mystery".


----------



## pandepix (Dec 16, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> *[Prison: November 5th, 1924 8:42 a.m.]*
> 
> *[Akako and Sashenka]*
> 
> ...



Reggie is sweating profusely and looks around at the others. _It would be quite easy to have an "accident" and be sent to the infirmary. _He's in the process of twisting a pipe into place when the sweat on his paws causes it to slip and slam down on his foot. He yowls and grabs his foot, hopping in place and trips over the toolbox behind him, crashing down to the ground and slamming his head into the concrete. He sees stars for a moment before passing out.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 16, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "Instructions, practice, and quick hand movement", she said cheerfully, "back when I was puppy I used to practice daily, tokei shikake no yōna". The girl smirked devilishly, "unfortunately I can't get into the specifics of this trick, that'd be breaking rule one being a magician, spoiling the mystery".


Sash shook her head with a chuckle before speaking. "Well, even if you no tell me how you did it, it is impressive. You have me stumped." She smiled and looked to her eyes, her green and yellow eyes tugging on her heartstrings. Her almost childishly smirk made her want to be close to her, to keep her close and safe. She finished her water as she waited to head back to her cell and be with Akako.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 16, 2019)

pandepix said:


> Reggie is sweating profusely and looks around at the others. _It would be quite easy to have an "accident" and be sent to the infirmary. _He's in the process of twisting a pipe into place when the sweat on his paws causes it to slip and slam down on his foot. He yowls and grabs his foot, hopping in place and trips over the toolbox behind him, crashing down to the ground and slamming his head into the concrete. He sees stars for a moment before passing out.



The inmates stopped at what their doing to see Reggie had hurt himself. A guard ran over and check on him, then looked to the other and called for him. "Hey, I think he's hurt pretty bad! Let's take him to the Infirmary." Soon, two guards hoisted him up and took him away. In the Informary, Isabella just finished seeing a patient when the guards brought Reggie's unconscious body in and she gasped. "Wh-what happened to him?!" 

"He hit his head pretty hard in the Boiler room." One the guards answered and they placed Reggie in the bed. Isabella looked at them and said, "Thank you. I'll take it from here." When they both leave, she walked over to him and whispered. "Reggie! Reggie! Are you hurt for real or are you pretending?"


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Dec 16, 2019)

Finishing up the kitsune disposed of her tray and followed Sashenka to her cell. After a brief walk they both entered the wolf's place of residence.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 16, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James looked back and had never noticed the sink sitting in the corner. He gulped and looked back to the skunk. "Heh... sorry, guess I never saw that. My bad, you just keep doin' what you're doing." He turned back in and hobbled to the sink, running the water and lapping it up like a feral dog, trying his best to not get the bandages wet.



Thirty minutes later, the door opened and Satine walked in. The door closed behind her as she sets her bag down and starts pulling things out without saying a word. Is she mad at him? 

James...

[Ask her] [Leave her be]



Captain TrashPanda said:


> Sash shook her head with a chuckle before speaking. "Well, even if you no tell me how you did it, it is impressive. You have me stumped." She smiled and looked to her eyes, her green and yellow eyes tugging on her heartstrings. Her almost childishly smirk made her want to be close to her, to keep her close and safe. She finished her water as she waited to head back to her cell and be with Akako.





GrimnCoyote said:


> Finishing up the kitsune disposed of her tray and followed Sashenka to her cell. After a brief walk they both entered the wolf's place of residence.



Soon, A and C were sent back to their cells while B was let out for lunch.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 16, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Thirty minutes later, the door opened and Satine walked in. The door closed behind her as she sets her bag down and starts pulling things out without saying a word. Is she mad at him?
> 
> James...
> 
> [Ask her] [Leave her be]


[Ask] 
James had finished lapping up some water when he saw Satine walk in. He yawned and rubbed his eye as he saw her begin to unpack. "Mornin'..." He saw she was silent, which seemed off. Having no memory of what happened earlier, he innocently asked a question. "E-everything ok?"


HopeTLioness said:


> Soon, A and C were sent back to their cells while B was let out for lunch.





GrimnCoyote said:


> Finishing up the kitsune disposed of her tray and followed Sashenka to her cell. After a brief walk, they both entered the wolf's place of residence.


Once they were sent back, Sash put her tray in the pile and lead the way to her cell. She walked inside and sat on the bottom of the bunk, looking to Akako and motioning to the blank cell. "Yep... this is where I sleep. It's lonely without anyone here... rather cold too." She sighed and looked up to her again, her ice-blue eyes locking with her green and yellow eyes. She couldn't help but feel the pull now. She pat a spot on the mattress next to her. "You can sit, if you'd like..."


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Dec 16, 2019)

"Thank you", she sat down next to the wolf. _It must get depressing being alone like this_, Akako thought feeling the sheets, _I wish she was my cellmate so she didn't have to feel so bad._


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 16, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "Thank you", she sat down next to the wolf. _It must get depressing being alone like this_, Akako thought feeling the sheets, _I wish she was my cellmate so she didn't have to feel so bad._


"<You're welcome,>" was her response. She felt inclined to lean against her, to snuggle her... but she didn't want to scare Akako. She scooted closer to her and sighed, looking away in slight embarrassment as she spoke. "T-thanks for coming in here... I'm glad I can be with someone, let alone a <warrior> like you. You give me something to fight for in here... don't forget that, I will always fight for you." She looked up to her and smiled, her fur a light shade of pink from her blushing.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Dec 16, 2019)

"You really mean that?", she said staring at her widely. "I...I feel the same way", scooting closer their furs met.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 16, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> [Ask]
> James had finished lapping up some water when he saw Satine walk in. He yawned and rubbed his eye as he saw her begin to unpack. "Mornin'..." He saw she was silent, which seemed off. Having no memory of what happened earlier, he innocently asked a question. "E-everything ok?"



"Oh yeah. Just..peachy. It's just that I made you get into another episode again, and you probably don't remember it." She huffed in frustration and shook her head. "Man, I'm such an idiot!" She cursed herself and she offered him the pills. When he looked into her eyes, he can see how upset she is.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 16, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "You really mean that?", she said staring at her widely. "I...I feel the same way", scooting closer their furs met.


Sash nodded as she struggled to put her feelings into words. "_Da..._ I do not know how to describe. I just feel... you. I feel the need to protect you with all I have, and to be close to you." She gave an awkward shrug as she tried to tell Akako she had caught feelings for her.


HopeTLioness said:


> "Oh yeah. Just..peachy. It's just that I made you get into another episode again, and you probably don't remember it." She huffed in frustration and shook her head. "Man, I'm such an idiot!" She cursed herself and she offered him the pills. When he looked into her eyes, he can see how upset she is.


James was surprised by her anger until he realized he'd had another episode. He gulped and took the pills from her, not wanting to make eye contact with the angry porcupine. He mumbled his thanks and stood up, limping to the sink and taking the painkillers. He sat back down on the bed before looking up to her and stammering over his words. "I-I'm sorry... um... if you don't mind, can you look at my face burns? They throb kinda bad..."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 16, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James was surprised by her anger until he realized he'd had another episode. He gulped and took the pills from her, not wanting to make eye contact with the angry porcupine. He mumbled his thanks and stood up, limping to the sink and taking the painkillers. He sat back down on the bed before looking up to her and stammering over his words. "I-I'm sorry... um... if you don't mind, can you look at my face burns? They throb kinda bad..."



She sighed and looked at him as she spoke softly. "Of course." She gets in front of him and carefully remove the bandages the best way she can. She was silence as she took the bandages off and then started to apply the cream on his face. After about a few more minutes, she finally spoke. "I'm not upset with you, if that's what you're thinking."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 16, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> She sighed and looked at him as she spoke softly. "Of course." She gets in front of him and carefully remove the bandages the best way she can. She was silent as she took the bandages off and then started to apply the cream on his face. After about a few more minutes, she finally spoke. "I'm not upset with you if that's what you're thinking."


James had been looking into the distance as she changed the bandages, used to the pain of her applying the cream and just losing the will to flinch in pain and just taking it on the chin. When she spoke he sighed and looked away. "I guess I don't like seeing you upset... being the only person I really interact with, I'd like to see you at least at peace."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 17, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James had been looking into the distance as she changed the bandages, used to the pain of her applying the cream and just losing the will to flinch in pain and just taking it on the chin. When she spoke he sighed and looked away. "I guess I don't like seeing you upset... being the only person I really interact with, I'd like to see you at least at peace."



"There's no peace in this prison. There's always something going on in these prison walls every single day. Either someone is in a fight, or getting raped, killing someone, or even go into a shell shock episode, there is always something." She finished putting the cream on, wiped her hand with a napkin, and then starts to apply the bandage on his face before speaking again, "However, in a strange way...taking care of honest and sensible patients like you...I..I do feel some kind of relief." She looked at him and gave him a small smile.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 17, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> "There's no peace in this prison. There's always something going on in these prison walls every single day. Either someone is in a fight, or getting raped, killing someone, or even go into a shell shock episode, there is always something." She finished putting the cream on, wiped her hand with a napkin, and then starts to apply the bandage on his face before speaking again, "However, in a strange way...taking care of honest and sensible patients like you...I..I do feel some kind of relief." She looked at him and gave him a small smile.


“At least I can be some relief to you from the lunatics caged up in here, even if I lose my marbles every once in a while.” He made an awkward chuckle before clearing his throat and coughing, softly rubbing the fresh bandage on his face as he wasn’t sure what else to say if anything.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 17, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> “At least I can be some relief to you from the lunatics caged up in here, even if I lose my marbles every once in a while.” He made an awkward chuckle before clearing his throat and coughing, softly rubbing the fresh bandage on his face as he wasn’t sure what else to say if anything.



Satine was silent once again as she finished his face. Then she goes remove the bandages from his torso to check and apply ointments on his wounds and burns. She didn't mind the silence between them since she really don't know what else to talk about. She takes quick glances at him to see if he's looking at her, and if he happens to look at her, she quickly look back to her work. After she checks the front and side, she moves to his back and carefully treats his wounds.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Dec 17, 2019)

"Sashenka do you...do love me", the vixens tail stayed unmoving. Her ears focusing on her along with her eyes. "Because...", she said softly, "I think I may love you too".


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 17, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Satine was silent once again as she finished his face. Then she goes remove the bandages from his torso to check and apply ointments on his wounds and burns. She didn't mind the silence between them since she really don't know what else to talk about. She takes quick glances at him to see if he's looking at her, and if he happens to look at her, she quickly look back to her work. After she checks the front and side, she moves to his back and carefully treats his wounds.


To James, the silence was deafening, almost feeling as if it was crushing him. He would look to her and lock eyes only for a brief moment before she quickly looked away and checked his wounds. He took her quill from under his pillow and held it in his paw, looking at it and chuckling softly. He closed his eyes and hung his head as she checked his back. He came to a realization he had to stay sane, at least for her. Even if she just cared for him only because he was hurt, she was still here for him. He needed someone to live for, because being alone he felt the pull of insanity, the pull of suicide. He was being crushed by his loneliness, and if anything he had to stay sane for her. His only option was to survive; failure wasn’t an option. He sat in silence as she checked him over, waiting for her to either finish or say something. 


GrimnCoyote said:


> "Sashenka do you...do love me", the vixens tail stayed unmoving. Her ears focusing on her along with her eyes. "Because...", she said softly, "I think I may love you too".


Sash looked up as her ears perked up slightly. She stammered for a moment before slowly nodding and speaking. “_Da..._ that is word that describes. I-I love you Akako... I don’t think I could bear anything happening to you. You are what I live for in here... what I fight for.” She wrapped an arm around the kitsune’s shoulder and gave her a pat. She blushed and made an odd chuckle as she looked her over. “I don’t know if anyone told you in here, but you are beautiful... your fur is very pretty.”


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Dec 17, 2019)

"T-thank you", was all she could muster up to say. Wrapping her arm around Sashenka she pulled her into a hug.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 17, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "T-thank you", was all she could muster up to say. Wrapping her arm around Sashenka she pulled her into a hug.


Sash was pulled into her hug and she slowly wrapped her arms around her, nuzzling into her neck as she felt how soft and warm she was. She just sat there, her heart fluttering as she whispered to Akako, “I... I love you Akako...”


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 17, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> To James, the silence was deafening, almost feeling as if it was crushing him. He would look to her and lock eyes only for a brief moment before she quickly looked away and checked his wounds. He took her quill from under his pillow and held it in his paw, looking at it and chuckling softly. He closed his eyes and hung his head as she checked his back. He came to a realization he had to stay sane, at least for her. Even if she just cared for him only because he was hurt, she was still here for him. He needed someone to live for, because being alone he felt the pull of insanity, the pull of suicide. He was being crushed by his loneliness, and if anything he had to stay sane for her. His only option was to survive; failure wasn’t an option. He sat in silence as she checked him over, waiting for her to either finish or say something.
> 
> Sash looked up as her ears perked up slightly. She stammered for a moment before slowly nodding and speaking. “_Da..._ that is word that describes. I-I love you Akako... I don’t think I could bear anything happening to you. You are what I live for in here... what I fight for.” She wrapped an arm around the kitsune’s shoulder and gave her a pat. She blushed and made an odd chuckle as she looked her over. “I don’t know if anyone told you in here, but you are beautiful... your fur is very pretty.”



After treating his back, she wrapped the bandages on his back and around his torso. She finished up and crawled off the bed to head over to the sink to wash her paws. She dried her paws and as she was turning, she didn't realize some of the water from James lapping it from earlier sprinkled to the floor, and she slipped.  She yelped and fell right on top of James.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 17, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> After treating his back, she wrapped the bandages on his back and around his torso. She finished up and crawled off the bed to head over to the sink to wash her paws. She dried her paws and as she was turning, she didn't realize some of the water from James lapping it from earlier sprinkled to the floor, and she slipped.  She yelped and fell right on top of James.


James saw her slip and he reached out, catching her in his lap before she fell onto the cold hard floor. His eye went wide and he looked down at her. “Y-You alright? Woulda had a nasty tumble.”


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 17, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James saw her slip and he reached out, catching her in his lap before she fell onto the cold hard floor. His eye went wide and he looked down at her. “Y-You alright? Woulda had a nasty tumble.”



She quickly straighten up, sitting on his lap and looked down blushing. "Y-yeah. Ugh, how embarrassing. "


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 17, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> She quickly straighten up, sitting on his lap and looked down blushing. "Y-yeah. Ugh, how embarrassing. "


“It’s ok, thats my fault anyways. I musta spilled some water on accident... sorry about that.” He chuckled and looked into her eyes. He got goosebumps and swallowed as he felt her warmth, just being in contact with her making his heart flutter.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 17, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> “It’s ok, thats my fault anyways. I musta spilled some water on accident... sorry about that.” He chuckled and looked into her eyes. He got goosebumps and swallowed as he felt her warmth, just being in contact with her making his heart flutter.



She brushed her bangs to the side and looked into his eyes. As she stared into them, she could see his pain, fear, and loneliness. She wished she could take all away, but she knows good and well that won't happen. The only thing she could do is to help him get better the best way she can...and she was determined to do that. Without realizing, she had reached her paw up and stroked his left cheek gently.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 17, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> She brushed her bangs to the side and looked into his eyes. As she stared into them, she could see his pain, fear, and loneliness. She wished she could take all away, but she knows good and well that won't happen. The only thing she could do is to help him get better the best way she can...and she was determined to do that. Without realizing, she had reached her paw up and stroked his left cheek gently.


James slightly flinched at her touch and his heart skipped a beat or four. Tears welled up in his eye and he shakily reached up and felt her paw, taking it and covering it with his. He attempted to not sniffle as he looked down at the porcupine, his only friend and his only hope here in solitary.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 17, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James slightly flinched at her touch and his heart skipped a beat or four. Tears welled up in his eye and he shakily reached up and felt her paw, taking it and covering it with his. He attempted to not sniffle as he looked down at the porcupine, his only friend and his only hope here in solitary.



Satine saw the tears in his eyes and noticed her paw on his cheek. She lowered her eyelids halfway and sighed. "You poor thing." She whispered as she leaned in and booped her nose against his.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 17, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Satine saw the tears in his eyes and noticed her paw on his cheek. She lowered her eyelids halfway and sighed. "You poor thing." She whispered as she leaned in and booped her nose against his.


As she booped his snoot, something in him broke open. All his fear, pain, sadness, and heartbreak came through as he began to softly weep, tears beginning to stream down his face as he laid his head on her shoulder. He couldn’t hold it back anymore... he slowly wrapped his arms around her into a hug as he sobbed hard on her shoulder. He tried putting a sentence together, but just couldn’t string any words together in his crying.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 17, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> As she booped his snoot, something in him broke open. All his fear, pain, sadness, and heartbreak came through as he began to softly weep, tears beginning to stream down his face as he laid his head on her shoulder. He couldn’t hold it back anymore... he slowly wrapped his arms around her into a hug as he sobbed hard on her shoulder. He tried putting a sentence together, but just couldn’t string any words together in his crying.



Satine saw him break down and felt him pulling her into a hug. She whispered, "Careful. My quills." She let's him cry on her shoulder and wrapped her arms around him and careful not to touch his back, but up to his shoulder blades. She held him there and let him weep until he's ready.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Dec 17, 2019)

The kitsune felt great happiness is that moment. The month of torture she lived was erased from her mind, not because she had killed the hyena but rather the beautiful wolven girl who filled her with hope and passion. "Yawarakainode", she whispered into the Sashenka's white fur.


----------



## pandepix (Dec 17, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> The inmates stopped at what their doing to see Reggie had hurt himself. A guard ran over and check on him, then looked to the other and called for him. "Hey, I think he's hurt pretty bad! Let's take him to the Infirmary." Soon, two guards hoisted him up and took him away. In the Informary, Isabella just finished seeing a patient when the guards brought Reggie's unconscious body in and she gasped. "Wh-what happened to him?!"
> 
> "He hit his head pretty hard in the Boiler room." One the guards answered and they placed Reggie in the bed. Isabella looked at them and said, "Thank you. I'll take it from here." When they both leave, she walked over to him and whispered. "Reggie! Reggie! Are you hurt for real or are you pretending?"



Reggie slowly regained consciousness hearing Isabella's voice. "W-where am I...? Am...I d-dreaming?" he manages to stutter. He looks over and sees Isabella's face close to his. "I must be if I'm seeing your beautiful face again." He takes a deep breath in, the soft scent of Isa's perfume tickling his nose and immediately regrets it as his head and foot begin to throb. He lets out a loud groan. "It was an accident! I swear. Dropped the pipe I was working on on my foot and tripped over the toolbox behind me. I bet I looked like a really clown," he chuckles, smiling goofily.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 17, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Satine saw him break down and felt him pulling her into a hug. She whispered, "Careful. My quills." She lets him cry on her shoulder and wrapped her arms around him and careful not to touch his back, but up to his shoulder blades. She held him there and let him weep until he's ready.


James sobbed hard for about five minutes before slowly coming to a stop, stuffy nosed and now having a headache from crying. He slowly let her go as he sat up and leaned against the wall, wiping his eye before finally speaking. "...I just wish it would all go away... just fade from my mind. I can't survive alone... I'm gonna kill myself eventually if I can't talk to anyone. I just want it all to stop... the burns, the memories, the pain, the regret... I don't know what to do with myself."


GrimnCoyote said:


> The kitsune felt great happiness in that moment. The month of torture she lived was erased from her mind, not because she had killed the hyena but rather the beautiful wolven girl who filled her with hope and passion. "Yawarakainode", she whispered into Sashenka's white fur.


Sash didn't know what she just said, but she knew she had found someone closer than a sister. She held her there in her embrace before kissing her on the cheek and sitting back up, her fur pink from the blush. "I do not know what you said... but I know deep down that I will always love you, and fight for you." She smiled softly before scooting back and laying down on the bed, patting a spot next to her. "Do... do you want to lie down?"


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Dec 17, 2019)

"Yes", Akako said warmly, "I would love too". Her tail wag rapidly like a helicopter blade.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 17, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "Yes", Akako said warmly, "I would love too". Her tail wag rapidly like a helicopter blade.


Sash's own tail flicked back and forth as she pat the bed for her to lay down, opening her arms for her to cuddle. She pulled back the blanket so she could snuggle into her.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Dec 17, 2019)

_How can she appear so strong and tough..., _she thought grazing her hand up and down her back, _yet be so pretty and soft. _Their tails met at as they waved and past through their and each others legs. "Owaranai, I wish moments like these never end", Akako stated holding Sashenka close till both could feel the their beating hearts.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 17, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> _How can she appear so strong and tough..., _she thought grazing her hand up and down her back, _yet be so pretty and soft. _Their tails met at as they waved and past through their and each others legs. "Owaranai, I wish moments like these never end", Akako stated holding Sashenka close till both could feel the their beating hearts.


Sash pulled her close as their tails met, her entire being almost tingling and warm. She wrapped her arms around her and their snoots touched, their cold noses pressed against each other. Sash giggled softly and nuzzled into her neck, wrapping her legs around her leg. "_Da..._ I feel so warm inside. I haven't felt this way in long time... it is rather nice." She felt Akako's pulse in her neck and made a stunning realization; their pulses were the same! She gasped softly and looked into her eyes. "Do you feel that? O-Our heartbeats are same... what are odds of that? Maybe it is sign... sign that maybe we are meant to be~"


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Dec 17, 2019)

"Together", the kitsune finished Sashenka's statement without hesitation. "Like a how an anemone and a clown fish are meant strive off one an other we too do the same", her eyes glissened with love, "chōwa, that is japanese for harmony". Her mouth puckered as she leaned in for a kiss.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 17, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "Together", the kitsune finished Sashenka's statement without hesitation. "Like a how an anemone and a clownfish are meant to survive off one another we to do the same", her eyes glistened with love, "chōwa, that is Japanese for harmony". Her mouth puckered as she leaned in for a kiss.


"Like... rats, I guess I can't think of Russian example, heh. _Zarmoniya... _Russian, for harmony." Sash met her lips and kissed her, moving her paw to the back of her head and caressing it softly. She stayed there for a moment before pulling away briefly, her eyes filled with love and affection for the kitsune. She immediately went back in and kissed her again, just staying there as her tail swished back and forth behind her.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Dec 17, 2019)

Clinging to the girl she kissed her a second then third time. "Hehehe though you lack in flowery language you make up for it in beauty", she giggled.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 17, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> Clinging to the girl she kissed her a second then third time. "Hehehe though you lack in flowery language you make up for it in beauty", she giggled.


Sash had loved every second of kissing Akako when she pulled away and spoke. She chuckled and ran a paw across the kitsune's face. "Meh, we Russians keep language simple... confuses the world, until they see a handsome man or a beautiful woman. You, you beautiful vixen, are beautiful and speak beautiful language." She kissed her again, this time a deep kiss and gave her a bit of tongue, turning her head as the pair kissed and snuggled for a good long time.


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Dec 17, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Fia walked in and took off her coat. She then looks to them. "Wulf, this is Dr. Cameron Carmichael Chameleon. Doctor, this is my associate, Wulf Canavar."





GrimnCoyote said:


> Cameron held put his scaly hand, "pleasures to meet".




Wulf ushered them into the small hotel room.    There was the bed and a few chairs to sit on.  A little kitchenette with bar stools too.

He motioned for them to sit wherever they wished.

"So this whole thing is just a complete mess!  Those d*** Blackpaws!."  He muttered a few choice swear words.  

"But im forgetting my manners.   Before we begin,  may I offer you a drink?    I've got some Coca-Cola and a little rum."


@HopeTLioness 
@GrimnCoyote


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 17, 2019)

pandepix said:


> Reggie slowly regained consciousness hearing Isabella's voice. "W-where am I...? Am...I d-dreaming?" he manages to stutter. He looks over and sees Isabella's face close to his. "I must be if I'm seeing your beautiful face again." He takes a deep breath in, the soft scent of Isa's perfume tickling his nose and immediately regrets it as his head and foot begin to throb. He lets out a loud groan. "It was an accident! I swear. Dropped the pipe I was working on on my foot and tripped over the toolbox behind me. I bet I looked like a really clown," he chuckles, smiling goofily.



Isabella sighed in relief and giggled while shaking her head. "Oh, Reggie. What am I going to do with you?"  She then walks away to grab an ice pack and placed it on his head. "There. Are you feeling any pain anywhere else?"




Captain TrashPanda said:


> James sobbed hard for about five minutes before slowly coming to a stop, stuffy nosed and now having a headache from crying. He slowly let her go as he sat up and leaned against the wall, wiping his eye before finally speaking. "...I just wish it would all go away... just fade from my mind. I can't survive alone... I'm gonna kill myself eventually if I can't talk to anyone. I just want it all to stop... the burns, the memories, the pain, the regret... I don't know what to do with myself."



Satine looked at him somberly as he spoke. She reached out and took his paw in hers, staring at him in the eyes. "I know you would not want to hear this but...the memories will stick with you for the rest of your life. However...you are welcome to talk to me about it, and we can both take it one thing at a time to try to figure things out from here on out. I'm here for you...if you want me to be." She rubbed the back of his paw with her paw as she looks at him sincerely, hoping that her words could help him.



Wulf Canavar said:


> Wulf ushered them into the small hotel room.    There was the bed and a few chairs to sit on.  A little kitchenette with bar stools too.
> 
> He motioned for them to sit wherever they wished.
> 
> ...



Fia looked to him and patted him on the arm before taking her coat off and sits at the bar before speaking to him. "I would like some, Senore Wulf. Hopefully Zach and the others will show up so we can have the meeting.

(@GrimnCoyote @Liseran Thistle )


----------



## pandepix (Dec 17, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Isabella sighed in relief and giggled while shaking her head. "Oh, Reggie. What am I going to do with you?"  She then walks away to grab an ice pack and placed it on his head. "There. Are you feeling any pain anywhere else?"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"M-my foot. Could you take a look at it please?" Reggie asked, as he wiggled his left foot in question.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 18, 2019)

pandepix said:


> "M-my foot. Could you take a look at it please?" Reggie asked, as he wiggled his left foot in question.



She looked to his foot and smiled. "Alright. Let's take a look." She walked over and carefully took off her left shoe and sock to see it's bruised and swollen a bit. "Oh my! You hurt it really bad. Well, don't worry, I'll take care of it." She gently rubbed ointment on it and then wrapped bandage on it. She then placed an ice pack on his foot as well. "There. That should help it."


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Dec 18, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Fia looked to him and patted him on the arm before taking her coat off and sits at the bar before speaking to him. "I would like some, Senore Wulf. Hopefully Zach and the others will show up so we can have the meeting.




Wulf pulled out a hidden and illegal bottle of Arehucas Rum, and a couple glass-bottle Coca-colas, popping the caps with a key chain from his pocket.    He offered them to the two of them. 

"So Cameron.   Tell me about yourself and how you can help the Whitepaws...."



@HopeTLioness 
@Liseran Thistle 
@GrimnCoyote


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 18, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Satine looked at him somberly as he spoke. She reached out and took his paw in hers, staring at him in the eyes. "I know you would not want to hear this but...the memories will stick with you for the rest of your life. However...you are welcome to talk to me about it, and we can both take it one thing at a time to try to figure things out from here on out. I'm here for you...if you want me to be." She rubbed the back of his paw with her paw as she looks at him sincerely, hoping that her words could help him.


James took her paw with both of his and looked into her eyes, nodding slowly before wiping away his tears with his paws. "I... I don't think I'll ever be able to talk about it... but I need someone for me. I _need_ you... I really do. I need someone who cares... like you. I need to know there's someone in my corner, rootin' for my survival."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 18, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James took her paw with both of his and looked into her eyes, nodding slowly before wiping away his tears with his paws. "I... I don't think I'll ever be able to talk about it... but I need someone for me. I _need_ you... I really do. I need someone who cares... like you. I need to know there's someone in my corner, rootin' for my survival."



Satine slowly leaned into him and spoke softly. "If that is what you wish, I'll be there for you." She looked into his eyes as just held onto his paws.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 18, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Satine slowly leaned into him and spoke softly. "If that is what you wish, I'll be there for you." She looked into his eyes as just held onto his paws.


"Th-Thanks..." was his response. He held her close to him when she leaned in, just wishing he could hold her forever for comfort in his personal hell.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 18, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> "Th-Thanks..." was his response. He held her close to him when she leaned in, just wishing he could hold her forever for comfort in his personal hell.



Satine sat with him in silence before she checked her watch. "Oh, shoot. I stayed way too long. I must go." She slowly let's go of him and starts packing it up. She walked over to the door but stops abd turns around to him. "I will return to you, later. Is there something else you need?"


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Dec 18, 2019)

"Hmmm haven't drank in a while", he grabbed the bottle and briefly sipped on it. "Tell you about me", the lizard thought a moment, "come from Canada, Prince Edward island specifically. Mother was a baker, father a hardware employee. Was the only child of them". Brownish black liquid sloshed in his mouth. "Wanted to be a doctor growing up so I did. Got framed though by my colleague and my license was removed".


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 18, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Satine sat with him in silence before she checked her watch. "Oh, shoot. I stayed way too long. I must go." She slowly let's go of him and starts packing it up. She walked over to the door but stops and turns around to him. "I will return to you, later. Is there something else you need?"


James let her go and wiped away his tears, watching her pack up and go to the door. He sighed and shook his head before speaking. "N-No... I don't think so. I do have a question though. Surely, surely there's some way I can get out of here. Whoever your boss is should know I saved lives in the accident... they should know I'm not insane, at least not yet. Is there some way I could try and go eat lunch with the other inmates?"


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 18, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James let her go and wiped away his tears, watching her pack up and go to the door. He sighed and shook his head before speaking. "N-No... I don't think so. I do have a question though. Surely, surely there's some way I can get out of here. Whoever your boss is should know I saved lives in the accident... they should know I'm not insane, at least not yet. Is there some way I could try and go eat lunch with the other inmates?"



She slowly made a sad frown and sighed. "I'm sorry. But I can't do anything about that. I'm just a nurse, it's out of my expertise."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 18, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> She slowly made a sad frown and sighed. "I'm sorry. But I can't do anything about that. I'm just a nurse, it's out of my expertise."


James was starting to get a bit desperate now. "W-well, surely you know some of the guards, or higher ups... maybe? Or one of the doctors could diagnose me with something, something that makes me dangerous alone. If I stay here, I'll be scared... alone... I won't survive. I'll lose my mind, or kill myself."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 18, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James was starting to get a bit desperate now. "W-well, surely you know some of the guards, or higher ups... maybe? Or one of the doctors could diagnose me with something, something that makes me dangerous alone. If I stay here, I'll be scared... alone... I won't survive. I'll lose my mind, or kill myself."



"Hey, hey! Don't talk like that!" she scolded and then sighed. "Look, I will talk to my boss, but I can't guarantee anything."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 18, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> "Hey, hey! Don't talk like that!" she scolded and then sighed. "Look, I will talk to my boss, but I can't guarantee anything."


James looked away and sighed in shame. "S-sorry..." He nodded and looked up to Satine before speaking gratefully. "Thank you... I'm grateful you'll at least speak on my behalf. I guess to answer your first question, I don't think I need anything now. See you around dinner for more meds?"


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 18, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James looked away and sighed in shame. "S-sorry..." He nodded and looked up to Satine before speaking gratefully. "Thank you... I'm grateful you'll at least speak on my behalf. I guess to answer your first question, I don't think I need anything now. See you around dinner for more meds?"



She gave him a soft smile and nod to him. "Of course. See you then." She knocked on the door and it opened for her. She walked out and it closed behind her.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 18, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> She gave him a soft smile and nod to him. "Of course. See you then." She knocked on the door and it opened for her. She walked out and it closed behind her.


James laid back down and got under the blanket when he realized he had never asked her name. He sat back up and was about to speak when the steel door clanged shut. He sighed and laid back down, covering his head and trying to sleep until dinner.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Dec 18, 2019)

Zach tapped his foot impatiently, watching these antics go on in front of him. "For the love of all that's holy, Elvyra will you just hurry up already!?" He yelled. Elvyra huffed, doing another once over of the room, not minding the time she was probably wasting.

"I'm satisfied with the way this room looks now, so yes I think we can move on now." She told Zach. "Jefferson. Come, we've got a meeting to get to and I don't want to be late." She said. Jefferson had been steadily polishing the vanity mirror that was on the other side of the room, but she soon tucked her washcloth into her suit pocket when Elvyra called for her.

"Yes ma'am, right this way." She walked out in front of the others confidently.

"You don't even know what room we're going-"

Jefferson ignored Zach and just knocked on the correct door, seemingly at random. It turned out to be the right one, to Zach's amazement. "Hello? Miss Elvyra Highwater is here to meet with you all now." Jefferson announced through the door.
...................................



Seph said:


> “Good, I hope he can barely walk tomorrow, maybe then he’ll stop bothering me.” Sal said as he got up. “Because next time he even looks at me wrong, I’ll break his spine.” Sal said in a serious voice. “Then, when he’s paralyzed from the neck down, I’ll let him live with that for a week or two. Then finish the job.” Sal said, he was done letting anybody push him around.



Peter had stared at the fight in open, and silent, amazement. Everything had happened so fast, he wasn't exactly sure how or why the fight had even started. "Jesus, are you okay?" He asked Sal.


----------



## Seph (Dec 18, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Zach tapped his foot impatiently, watching these antics go on in front of him. "For the love of all that's holy, Elvyra will you just hurry up already!?" He yelled. Elvyra huffed, doing another once over of the room, not minding the time she was probably wasting.
> 
> "I'm satisfied with the way this room looks now, so yes I think we can move on now." She told Zach. "Jefferson. Come, we've got a meeting to get to and I don't want to be late." She said. Jefferson had been steadily polishing the vanity mirror that was on the other side of the room, but she soon tucked her washcloth into her suit pocket when Elvyra called for her.
> 
> ...


“I’m fine.” Sal said. “As long as I have these pain meds.” Sal said chuckling nervously, trying not to think about what kind of pain he would be in once they wore off.


----------



## pandepix (Dec 19, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> She looked to his foot and smiled. "Alright. Let's take a look." She walked over and carefully took off her left shoe and sock to see it's bruised and swollen a bit. "Oh my! You hurt it really bad. Well, don't worry, I'll take care of it." She gently rubbed ointment on it and then wrapped bandage on it. She then placed an ice pack on his foot as well. "There. That should help it."



Reggie sits up and wiggles his foot again. "Ah, yes. That's much better. What would us clumsy furs ever do without you?" He smiles and scoots closer to Isabella.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 21, 2019)

*[Chicago: Paw’s Delight Diner. 5:45 A.M.]*

Benjamin arrived at his restaurant in his pick-up truck and parked it. He sighed as he got out, slammed the door, and head towards the door. When he got to the door, he noticed a package by the door with an envelope on top addressed to him. He picked it up and took it inside with him. Once settled in his office alone, Benjamin opened the envelope and discovered a letter from Hope. He carefully read it over, and was shocked by what he read, feeling uneasy.  He quickly made a call to her apartment, but there was no answer. He called again and got the same result. He cursed under his breath and made a call to James’ House.


*[Chicago: James’s House. 6:07 A.M.]*

Tori was already up with Paul and was ready to head out the door when the phone rang. She huffed and walked over while saying, “Who could this be?” She answered and spoke politely. “Hello, Jackson’s residence.” She then heard the grumpy voice from her boss. “Tori, this is Benny. Have you and Paul heard from Hope recently?”

“No, not since from last night at the diner.” Tori answered and her eyebrows furrowed. “Why, what’s wrong? Is Hope alright?”

“Where’s Paul?”

“Paul’s right here. Hold on.” Tori turned to her lover with a worried look on her face. “Paul! It’s Benny on the phone and he wants to talk to you.”



*[Chicago: Gateway Motel. 8:39 A.M.]*

Fia was sipping her drink when the door knock is heard, followed by a female’s voice stating her identity. The feline got up and answered the door to see a well dressed assistant, a beautiful and sophisticated vixen, Zach, and Umbra. Fia nod her head to them in greeting and spoke pleasantly. “Hello, thank you for taking the time to come speak to us. Please, come in.” She stepped to the side and held the door wide open for them to enter the room.

(@Wulf Canavar @GrimnCoyote @Liseran Thistle @Captain TrashPanda )


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 21, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Peter had stared at the fight in open, and silent, amazement. Everything had happened so fast, he wasn't exactly sure how or why the fight had even started. "Jesus, are you okay?" He asked Sal.





Seph said:


> “I’m fine.” Sal said. “As long as I have these pain meds.” Sal said chuckling nervously, trying not to think about what kind of pain he would be in once they wore off.



"Well, that was one helluva fight, lad! You did me proud!" Fallon complimented and both the inmates and guards clapped and cheered for the bear. A tiger guard came up to him and cleared his throat. "Alright, inmate. Since you're hurt, you're excused for the rest of the day. I'll take you to the infirmary to get checked up. As for the rest of you, get back to work." Everyone starts getting back to work while the tiger took Sal away. As Peter went back to work, he heard two guards talking about the fight and how they wished Sal would of whooped Venezio's tail some more. Hmm, perhaps this will be a great time to make friends with those guards.

Peter...

*[Join their conversation about the fight] [Ask them about Venezio] [Don't talk to them]*

Sal made it to the infirmary and sat down when Satine had walked in from visiting James. She looked to the tiger as he walked up to her and explained what happened. She sighed and beckons them to follow her. They went into a room and Sal sat on the medical bed as she gets all of the info she needed and starts the examination. As she examined him, the tiger decided to strike up a conversation. "So, bear. I know that you don't usually stick up to anyone or get into anyone's business until today. So I have to ask, what possessed you to stand up to the lieutenant like that?"


*[James, Jack, & Terry]*

An hour passed since Satine left as James was resting in his bed. He suddenly heard foot steps and two doors opening on the left side of his cell. Jack gets thrown into S-9 while Terry gets thrown in S-8, and their doors slammed shut and the guards walked away. James wondered who's his neighbor is and why he got in. Maybe he doesn't have to be alone after all.

James...

*[Calls out the neighbor next to him] [Call the guards and asks them questions] [Stay in bed and rest.]*




pandepix said:


> Reggie sits up and wiggles his foot again. "Ah, yes. That's much better. What would us clumsy furs ever do without you?" He smiles and scoots closer to Isabella.



Isabella looked up into his eyes and smiled. She leans in for a kiss when suddenly the door opened and she turned her attention to the door. Unfortunately, it's the physically injured lieutenant that just barged in to look for medical treatment. When he saw her and Reggie together, his eyes filled with rage and snarled. "*What the fuck is going on here?!*"

Reggie...

*[Protect Isabella and speak up.] [Let Isabella handle it]*


(@Captain TrashPanda @JackJackal @Seph @Liseran Thistle @pandepix  )


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 21, 2019)

*[Prison. Sashenka's Cell 10:36 a.m.]*

Sashenka and Akako was in the bed cuddling when they heard the cell doors opened and a guard yelled at them. "You two! Come out here and line up, now!"


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Dec 21, 2019)

"Whuh!?!", Akako fell out of the bed in surprise, "y-yes sir".


----------



## Seph (Dec 21, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> "Well, that was one helluva fight, lad! You did me proud!" Fallon complimented and both the inmates and guards clapped and cheered for the bear. A tiger guard came up to him and cleared his throat. "Alright, inmate. Since you're hurt, you're excused for the rest of the day. I'll take you to the infirmary to get checked up. As for the rest of you, get back to work." Everyone starts getting back to work while the tiger took Sal away. As Peter went back to work, he heard two guards talking about the fight and how they wished Sal would of whooped Venezio's tail some more. Hmm, perhaps this will be a great time to make friends with those guards.
> 
> Peter...
> 
> ...


Sal smiled and laughed to see that everyone seemed to be on his side, he was actually proud of himself for what he did. Then he got taken to the infirmary, he was hoping to get Isabella, just to get on the lieutenant’s nerve, but he got a porcupine instead. Sal sat down on the bed, and the guard started talking to him. “It wasn’t about sticking up for the bird, if it was any other guard attacking him I wouldn’t have looked twice.” He said looking him in the eyes. “But the lieutenant has been on me for a while now, and I don’t let people bully me.” Sal said before pausing. “So I took my opportunity.” He concluded.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 21, 2019)

Seph said:


> Sal smiled and laughed to see that everyone seemed to be on his side, he was actually proud of himself for what he did. Then he got taken to the infirmary, he was hoping to get Isabella, just to get on the lieutenant’s nerve, but he got a porcupine instead. Sal sat down on the bed, and the guard started talking to him. “It wasn’t about sticking up for the bird, if it was any other guard attacking him I wouldn’t have looked twice.” He said looking him in the eyes. “But the lieutenant has been on me for a while now, and I don’t let people bully me.” Sal said before pausing. “So I took my opportunity.” He concluded.



The tiger nod to him. "Yeah. It's about time someone put him in his place. That bastard always like to start trouble with both inmates and guards."


----------



## Seph (Dec 21, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> The tiger nod to him. "Yeah. It's about time someone put him in his place. That bastard always like to start trouble with both inmates and guards."


Sal nodded in agreement. “He won the fight though, it’ll probably make his ego even bigger.” Sal said. “It was still fun though.” Sal said smiling again as he remembered throwing the lieutenant around.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 21, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> *[Chicago: Paw’s Delight Diner. 5:45 A.M.]*
> 
> Benjamin arrived at his restaurant in his pick-up truck and parked it. He sighed as he got out, slammed the door, and head towards the door. When he got to the door, he noticed a package by the door with an envelope on top addressed to him. He picked it up and took it inside with him. Once settled in his office alone, Benjamin opened the envelope and discovered a letter from Hope. He carefully read it over, and was shocked by what he read, feeling uneasy.  He quickly made a call to her apartment, but there was no answer. He called again and got the same result. He cursed under his breath and made a call to James’ House.
> 
> ...


Paul had gotten up that morning and was dressed for work, rocking the overalls and apron. He was scarfing down his breakfast when Tori called to him from the living room. "Comin' hun!" He inhaled his food before walking into the room and taking the phone, nodding his thanks. He cleared his throat before speaking. "Mornin' boss... sumthin' wrong?"


HopeTLioness said:


> *[James, Jack, & Terry]*
> 
> An hour passed since Satine left as James was resting in his bed. He suddenly heard foot steps and two doors opening on the left side of his cell. Jack gets thrown into S-9 while Terry gets thrown in S-8, and their doors slammed shut and the guards walked away. James wondered who's his neighbor is and why he got in. Maybe he doesn't have to be alone after all.
> 
> ...


James was humming softly to himself as his eyes were closed but he was unable to sleep. He suddenly heard scuffling and commotion outside his door before the two cells were thrown open, then slammed shut. He peeked out the small window of his door and saw the guards were walking away. He chuckled softly before calling to the cells next to him. "Well well, thank the fuckin' Lord I'm not completely alone in this shithole anymore. Who's there?"


HopeTLioness said:


> *[Prison. Sashenka's Cell 10:36 a.m.]*
> 
> Sashenka and Akako were in the bed cuddling when they heard the cell doors opened and a guard yelled at them. "You two! Come out here and line up, now!"





GrimnCoyote said:


> "Whuh!?!", Akako fell out of the bed in surprise, "y-yes sir".


Sash had almost fallen asleep with Akako in her soft embrace when a guard threw the door open and yelled at them. She flinched awake and saw Akako fall. She sighed before rolling out of bed and helping her up. She looked to the guard with a small smirk before popping her neck and walking into the hall. "Yes, sir,"  she said, softly brushing by him and flicking him with her tail. She stood in the hall with Akako and waited for the guard to say or do something, discreetly feeling her waistband for her shank.


----------



## JackJackal (Dec 21, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James was humming softly to himself as his eyes were closed but he was unable to sleep. He suddenly heard scuffling and commotion outside his door before the two cells were thrown open, then slammed shut. He peeked out the small window of his door and saw the guards were walking away. He chuckled softly before calling to the cells next to him. "Well well, thank the fuckin' Lord I'm not completely alone in this shithole anymore. Who's there?"


Jack's ears perked up heading James' voice and he went to the door "James!? James is that you?!" He asked in an undeniably scared tone. 
Terry chuckled from his cell and spoke out "who's that Jackal? Another ally you betrayed?" He said making the thief twitch as he tried to stay calm


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 21, 2019)

JackJackal said:


> Jack's ears perked up heading James' voice and he went to the door "James!? James is that you?!" He asked in an undeniably scared tone.
> Terry chuckled from his cell and spoke out "who's that Jackal? Another ally you betrayed?" He said making the thief twitch as he tried to stay calm


James laughed, showing his mental state was not the best, and spoke to the voice that wasn't Jack's. "Oh, so we weren't the first to take a knife in the back from Jack, huh? Yea, you're fuckin' right it's me. And I hear you're scared... you should be. Apparently I'm losing my mind, which is great. Ever since the mining accident, I fucked up the lieutenant, which got me here for six happy months, then I had a couple panic attacks which I have zero memory of. I swear, by the time I'm out of here I'm gonna be so fucked in the head..."


----------



## JackJackal (Dec 21, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James laughed, showing his mental state was not the best, and spoke to the voice that wasn't Jack's. "Oh, so we weren't the first to take a knife in the back from Jack, huh? Yea, you're fuckin' right it's me. And I hear you're scared... you should be. Apparently I'm losing my mind, which is great. Ever since the mining accident, I fucked up the lieutenant, which got me here for six happy months, then I had a couple panic attacks which I have zero memory of. I swear, by the time I'm out of here I'm gonna be so fucked in the head..."


"Wha?! N-no I didn't....its not"
"Just tell him. Jack!" Terry jeered "tell him how you left me for dead! How you abandoned us in out time of need!" 
Jack had enough and screamed out madly "SHUTUPSHUTUPSHUTUPSHUTUP!" He screeched "IM NOT A TRAITOR! IM NOT A MONSTER! STOP IT STOP IT STOOOOP IIIIIT! AHHHHHHHHH!" At this point Jack had forgotten about the 2 accusers and instead was screaming at voices in his head that came from fear and anger.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 21, 2019)

JackJackal said:


> "Wha?! N-no I didn't....its not"
> "Just tell him. Jack!" Terry jeered "tell him how you left me for dead! How you abandoned us in our time of need!"
> Jack had enough and screamed out madly "SHUTUPSHUTUPSHUTUPSHUTUP!" He screeched "IM NOT A TRAITOR! IM NOT A MONSTER! STOP IT STOP IT STOOOOP IIIIIT! AHHHHHHHHH!" At this point Jack had forgotten about the 2 accusers and instead was screaming at voices in his head that came from fear and anger.


James was silent as the jackal screamed out. Once he was done he chuckled darkly and spoke to Terry. "Yea... this scavenger almost killed me to help an enemy. Made a peaceful situation violent. Small world, huh? I'm James by the way... what's your name? Maybe I can see your face one day."


----------



## JackJackal (Dec 21, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James was silent as the jackal screamed out. Once he was done he chuckled darkly and spoke to Terry. "Yea... this scavenger almost killed me to help an enemy. Made a peaceful situation violent. Small world, huh? I'm James by the way... what's your name? Maybe I can see your face one day."


"Terry. Terry Collins. Heh heh you should see what the psychopath did to me" he said as jack continued to scream out in terror  "but I'm surprised. I never expected the coward to know how to fight let alone be aggressive at all"
.
.
.
Suddenly it was dead silent jack had stopped screaming and stood up in his cell though no one could see him he was smiling and his entire demeanor changed. "Your lucky i couldn't finish the job you pathetic excuse of a criminal" he said in an unreadable tone "you've no idea the amount of blood on my hands. I hesitated before but...*he slams his fist into the wall leading to Terry's cell* NEXT TIME I WILL RIP YOUR HEAD OFF YOUR BODY AND USE YOUR EYES AS MARBLES!" he snapped eliciting a small cold sweat from the lizard


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 21, 2019)

JackJackal said:


> "Terry. Terry Collins. Heh heh you should see what the psychopath did to me" he said as jack continued to scream out in terror  "but I'm surprised. I never expected the coward to know how to fight let alone be aggressive at all"
> .
> .
> .
> Suddenly it was dead silent jack had stopped screaming and stood up in his cell though no one could see him he was smiling and his entire demeanor changed. "Your lucky i couldn't finish the job you pathetic excuse of a criminal" he said in an unreadable tone "you've no idea the amount of blood on my hands. I hesitated before but...*he slams his fist into the wall leading to Terry's cell* NEXT TIME I WILL RIP YOUR HEAD OFF YOUR BODY AND USE YOUR EYES AS MARBLES!" he snapped eliciting a small cold sweat from the lizard


James listened and started dying laughing, doubling over in his cell as he sat on the edge of the bed. He composed himself and cleared his throat before speaking. “Yea, you do that Jack, all you are is a coward. I knew that all along, and I thought you could change. But I guess this Collins fellow and all the shit you pulled says otherwise. You ain’t got the nuts of a mouse to finish any job, not Tokyo, not Arizona, and sure as hell not here. Let’s face it, we’re both probably gonna go batshit crazy by the time you even get the chance to do _that. _I was always wary... especially after Japan. But it’s clear now. Gab was right, you’re off your rocker, the bastard told one truth before he went off and cowarded out.” James huffed as he sat on the bed, lying back and groaning before mumbling to himself. “Of all the fuckers in this prison, why did Jack have to be drug in here? Now I have another lunatic next to me and his archenemy next to him... I’m not gonna survive six months of this shit.”


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 22, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "Whuh!?!", Akako fell out of the bed in surprise, "y-yes sir".





Captain TrashPanda said:


> Sash had almost fallen asleep with Akako in her soft embrace when a guard threw the door open and yelled at them. She flinched awake and saw Akako fall. She sighed before rolling out of bed and helping her up. She looked to the guard with a small smirk before popping her neck and walking into the hall. "Yes, sir," she said, softly brushing by him and flicking him with her tail. She stood in the hall with Akako and waited for the guard to say or do something, discreetly feeling her waistband for her shank.



The guard growled and stood in front of them. He looked to the both of them before he spoke. "There was a female hyena that was found dead in the bathroom this morning. Do you two know anything about this?"

Akako & Sash...

*[Tell the truth] [Tell a lie] [Say nothing]

*


Seph said:


> Sal nodded in agreement. “He won the fight though, it’ll probably make his ego even bigger.” Sal said. “It was still fun though.” Sal said smiling again as he remembered throwing the lieutenant around.



The tiger chuckled and Satine rolled her eyes. She then stood up and looked at Sal. "Alright. I'm going to give you a deep-tissue massage and then put a heating pad on your back. Now take off your shirt and lie on your belly."  


*[James, Jack, Terry, & Jax]*

As the three were talking, they soon heard more footsteps coming down the hall while carrying something. When they peeked out, they see that they're dragging Jax's limp body from being beaten up and bruised. They dragged him into S-11, tossed him on the bed, walked out and slammed the door behind them. They soon walked away and leaving them there.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 22, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Paul had gotten up that morning and was dressed for work, rocking the overalls and apron. He was scarfing down his breakfast when Tori called to him from the living room. "Comin' hun!" He inhaled his food before walking into the room and taking the phone, nodding his thanks. He cleared his throat before speaking. "Mornin' boss... sumthin' wrong?"



"Paul, listen closely and don't tell Tori or Noah about this, ya' hear?  I got a letter from Hope this morning and a package with her uniform and tag. I tried calling her place twice but there's no answer. I'm worried that somethin' might of happened to her and it has somethin' to do with those shady furs from last night. Do you have any ideas who they were?"


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Dec 22, 2019)

*[Tell a Lie]
*
"Oh no was it my cellmate", the kitsune said in a worried manner, "I haven't seen her since she returned from solitary. When she got out she visited our cell before saying her stomach hurted and she ran off to the restroom". Akako looked down sadly, "I can't believe she died she was always so nice to me, heiwa no tomo de yasumu".


----------



## JackJackal (Dec 22, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> As the three were talking, they soon heard more footsteps coming down the hall while carrying something. When they peeked out, they see that they're dragging Jax's limp body from being beaten up and bruised. They dragged him into S-11, tossed him on the bed, walked out and slammed the door behind them. They soon walked away and leaving them there


Usually Jack would say something and become concerned for his brother but in his current state of mind he only thought about how to brutally kill Terry and James if there was a need for it
Terry however was uninterested as he had never met Jax before


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Dec 22, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> "Well, that was one helluva fight, lad! You did me proud!" Fallon complimented and both the inmates and guards clapped and cheered for the bear. A tiger guard came up to him and cleared his throat. "Alright, inmate. Since you're hurt, you're excused for the rest of the day. I'll take you to the infirmary to get checked up. As for the rest of you, get back to work." Everyone starts getting back to work while the tiger took Sal away. As Peter went back to work, he heard two guards talking about the fight and how they wished Sal would of whooped Venezio's tail some more. Hmm, perhaps this will be a great time to make friends with those guards.
> 
> Peter...
> 
> ...



[Ask them About Venezio]

Peter decided he'd ask these guards about Venezio. He worked with some of the clothes so that way he wouldn't be slacking off in front of them. "Has this Venezio guy _always _been this angry?" Peter asked them. "He sure does seem to get into a lot of fights."


----------



## Seph (Dec 22, 2019)

“Alright.” Sal said, a bit surprised. He expected to be told to walk it off, but these prison nurses were something else. He took off his shirt and laid down on his belly.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 22, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> The guard growled and stood in front of them. He looked to the both of them before he spoke. "There was a female hyena that was found dead in the bathroom this morning. Do you two know anything about this?"
> 
> Akako & Sash...
> 
> *[Tell the truth] [Tell a lie] [Say nothing]*





GrimnCoyote said:


> *[Tell a Lie]
> *
> "Oh no was it my cellmate", the kitsune said in a worried manner, "I haven't seen her since she returned from solitary. When she got out she visited our cell before saying her stomach hurted and she ran off to the restroom". Akako looked down sadly, "I can't believe she died she was always so nice to me, heiwa no tomo de yasumu".


[Lie]
Sash acted surprised and shrugged her shoulders. "There was murder today? Guess I shouldn't be surprised, this _is_ prison after all. Why do you think we did it, huh? What, you think Russian kill in cold blood? I did not even know this hyena was here, I've never seen her before."


HopeTLioness said:


> *[James, Jack, Terry, & Jax]*
> 
> As the three were talking, they soon heard more footsteps coming down the hall while carrying something. When they peeked out, they see that they're dragging Jax's limp body from being beaten up and bruised. They dragged him into S-11, tossed him on the bed, walked out and slammed the door behind them. They soon walked away and leaving them there.


James heard more footsteps and he went to the door, seeing yet another jackal drug into the solitary wing. He saw the body was limp and that it was Jax. He slightly grimaced from the abuse he had taken but said nothing, walking back to bed and waiting for Satine to come back and see him again.


HopeTLioness said:


> "Paul, listen closely and don't tell Tori or Noah about this, ya' hear?  I got a letter from Hope this morning and a package with her uniform and tag. I tried calling her place twice but there's no answer. I'm worried that somethin' might have happened to her and it has somethin' to do with those shady furs from last night. Do you have any ideas who they were?"


Paul gulped and was silent for about five seconds. He stole a glance at Tori and gulped before speaking into the phone. "Boss... can we's talk about it when I gets there? I reckon I need to explain in person."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 22, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> [Ask them About Venezio]
> 
> Peter decided he'd ask these guards about Venezio. He worked with some of the clothes so that way he wouldn't be slacking off in front of them. "Has this Venezio guy _always _been this angry?" Peter asked them. "He sure does seem to get into a lot of fights."



The guards looked at him before one of them answered, "Yeah, seems like it. But he wasn't always like that. He was a decent fellow when he was a guard like us, but after that one incident a year ago, it really screwed him up."




Seph said:


> “Alright.” Sal said, a bit surprised. He expected to be told to walk it off, but these prison nurses were something else. He took off his shirt and laid down on his belly.



Satine gathered the healing oils and sets it on a mini table by the medical bed. She cracked her neck and knuckles before stepping on the stool and applying the oils on his back; she set the oil down and start rubbing his back before going into massaging the tissues in his lower back. The tiger watched as he work, thinking how lucky the bear is getting this treatment and wants one. He also couldn't help to stare at her curves while she worked. He quickly snapped out of it and looked away, blushing. Satine spoke softly to Sal while she massaged him. "Let me know if I'm hurting you too much."




GrimnCoyote said:


> *[Tell a Lie]
> *
> "Oh no was it my cellmate", the kitsune said in a worried manner, "I haven't seen her since she returned from solitary. When she got out she visited our cell before saying her stomach hurted and she ran off to the restroom". Akako looked down sadly, "I can't believe she died she was always so nice to me, heiwa no tomo de yasumu".





Captain TrashPanda said:


> [Lie]
> Sash acted surprised and shrugged her shoulders. "There was a murder today? Guess I shouldn't be surprised, this _is_ prison after all. Why do you think we did, huh? What, you think Russian kill in cold blood? I did not even know this hyena was here, I've never seen her before."



The guard narrowed his eyes at the two and then crossed his arms. "Is that so? Well then, I have another question." He turns to look at Akako dead in her two-colored eyes. "What's her name? Since you two were buddies, I'm sure that you know her name."




Captain TrashPanda said:


> Paul gulped and was silent for about five seconds. He stole a glance at Tori and gulped before speaking into the phone. "Boss... can we's talk about it when I gets there? I reckon I need to explain in person."



Benny on the other end nod his head and said, "Alright, Paul. Then I'll see ya when ya get 'ere." And hangs up. Tori had put on her shoes and coat on when Paul hung up. She looked over at him and asked, "Is everything alright?"


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Dec 22, 2019)

_What was her name again, Adrian no, Mason no, it was...Morrigan yeah MORRIGAN. _"Her name is Morrigan", she spoke in a fake melancholic voice.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 22, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> _What was her name again, Adrian no, Mason no, it was...Morrigan yeah MORRIGAN. _"Her name is Morrigan", she spoke in a fake melancholic voice.



"Are yo sure that's her name? Also, did you know if she had any enemies that could of possibly want to put harm on her?"


----------



## pandepix (Dec 22, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> "Well, that was one helluva fight, lad! You did me proud!" Fallon complimented and both the inmates and guards clapped and cheered for the bear. A tiger guard came up to him and cleared his throat. "Alright, inmate. Since you're hurt, you're excused for the rest of the day. I'll take you to the infirmary to get checked up. As for the rest of you, get back to work." Everyone starts getting back to work while the tiger took Sal away. As Peter went back to work, he heard two guards talking about the fight and how they wished Sal would of whooped Venezio's tail some more. Hmm, perhaps this will be a great time to make friends with those guards.
> 
> Peter...
> 
> ...



*[Protect Isabella and speak up.]*

Reggie jumps in surprise when he hears the door open, and his heart immediately begins racing when he sees it's the lieutenant. He smoothly slides off the bed, slightly wincing has he lands on his injured foot. "Ah, you see lieutenant...dropped a pipe on my foot while working in the boiler room," he says, pointing to his foot. "And it caused me to trip and hit my head on the floor and I passed out. The nurse here was just checking my pupils for any signs of a concussion." He slyly smiles and notices the lieutenant looks like he just got out of a fight.


----------



## Seph (Dec 22, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> The guards looked at him before one of them answered, "Yeah, seems like it. But he wasn't always like that. He was a decent fellow when he was a guard like us, but after that one incident a year ago, it really screwed him up."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As she massages him, Sal laid his head down on the bed and relaxed. He didn’t what was going on or why she was massaging him, but that had happened both times he came to the infirmary. “You do this to all your patients?” Sal asked her.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 22, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Benny on the other end nod his head and said, "Alright, Paul. Then I'll see ya when ya get 'ere." And hangs up. Tori had put on her shoes and coat on when Paul hung up. She looked over at him and asked, "Is everything alright?"


Paul hung up and sighed, having not told anyone he had mafia ties. He cleared his throat and gave Tori a reassuring look. "Yea hunny... evrythang's fine." He quickly got his boots and apron on and went to the door, waiting for his lover before flagging down a taxi.


HopeTLioness said:


> "Are yo sure that's her name? Also, did you know if she had any enemies that could of possibly want to put harm on her?"


Sash just stood and listened, the cold steel fork on her side. She put her hands on her hips and rolled her eyes, her paw on top of her shank. She now waited for this to be over, but if the guard tried something and she had to protect her Akako, she would, by all means.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Dec 22, 2019)

"Well I know she had an issue with a particular guard", she looked up sadly_, _"they'd always exchange angry glances whenever they were visible to each other. I don't know his name and I don't quite know his species due to him being an American animal. He looked kinda like a strange dog with large teeth". _Hopefully that fits the description of one of the guards here._


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 22, 2019)

pandepix said:


> *[Protect Isabella and speak up.]*
> 
> Reggie jumps in surprise when he hears the door open, and his heart immediately begins racing when he sees it's the lieutenant. He smoothly slides off the bed, slightly wincing has he lands on his injured foot. "Ah, you see lieutenant...dropped a pipe on my foot while working in the boiler room," he says, pointing to his foot. "And it caused me to trip and hit my head on the floor and I passed out. The nurse here was just checking my pupils for any signs of a concussion." He slyly smiles and notices the lieutenant looks like he just got out of a fight.



Isabella gasped and looked to Reggie with concern when he winced. She then glared over at the lieutenant and yelled, "Lieutenant! How dare you barge in here without permission! Get out at once!"  Venezio growled, staring at Reggie and stood up straight to his full height. He stormed over, ignoring his pain, and got into Reggie's face. "What are you smiling at, _feline_? You think you could come in here and smooth talk my girl?! Do you want to serve Solitary without food for a week?! "

"*VENEZIO!!!*" Isabella yelled and shoved him away with all of her might. She stood in between the two and glared up at Venezio, showing her fangs in anger. "OUTSIDE. _NOW._" She shoved the lieutenant out of the door and closed it behind her. They stood in the hallway and the mink started scolding him in Italian. "_I've had just about enough of you! You first stalk me around the place, then spread these rumors of me being your girl, then you harass the furs I work with, and you're starting fights with inmates, including the ones I'm trying to treat! You are nothing but a bully and a sick, sick man! Either you go now and leave me alone, or I will go to the Warden! Don''t *FUCK* with me, Venezio!_" She turned to leave but the wolverine grabbed her by the arm and turned her to look at him. "_Isabella, wait! Just, please wait! Look, I know I've been acting out, but you have to understand that I deeply care for you! Remember when we first met? I was so lost and broken...but you brought me out of a dark place. You were so kind and gentle, and...and I needed that. Isabella, I loved you and still do._" He loosen his grip on her and placed her paw on his chest where his heart is. "_You feel this? It beats for you. I only think about you every single day. We had something, didn't we? Surely you had felt the same with me all those months ago._" Isabella was silent for a moment. She lowered her eyes and sighed sadly. "_Venezio...I'm so sorry that you felt that we had a connection. I mean, I did cared about you, but only as a patient. But then the things you did...I don't like it. What you're doing is not love for me, and I think you are confused. You know nothing about me and I think you need to see someone to help you. I'm sorry, Venezio, but I don't love you._" She pulled her paw away and goes back into the room, leaving a heartbroken wolverine in the hallway. 

Isabella closed the door behind her and locks it. Her head was down as she was feeling sad. She then looked back and forgot Reggie was still there. She cleared her voice before she spoke with a shaking voice, "So-sorry about that, R-Reggie. Let me get the painkillers for you." She hurried over to the counter and looks for the pills. Reggie sees that she's visibly shaking. 

Reggie...

*[Approach her] [Wait til she comes to you]*



Seph said:


> As she massages him, Sal laid his head down on the bed and relaxed. He didn’t what was going on or why she was massaging him, but that had happened both times he came to the infirmary. “You do this to all your patients?” Sal asked her.



"That depends on their injury." She answered and massages his lower back. "I also do this to guards who deserves it. And inmates who steps up to someone whose in the wrong." She smiled down at him.



Captain TrashPanda said:


> Paul hung up and sighed, having not told anyone he had mafia ties. He cleared his throat and gave Tori a reassuring look. "Yea hunny... evrythang's fine." He quickly got his boots and apron on and went to the door, waiting for his lover before flagging down a taxi.



Tori nod her head and followed him out of the house. She took and held his paw into hers as they wait for the taxi. When one pulled up, they got in and drove off to the diner. About thirty minutes later, they arrived at the restaurant and got out. They entered through the door and Tori called out to everyone. "Good morning, everyone!" She then stopped and noticed that Hope isn't at the counter stocking the condiments. She furrowed her brow and was about to say something when Benjamin came out. "Mornin', you two. Don't clock in yet. Tori, have a seat. Paul, come in my office." He went to the back and Tori looked at Paul confused.




Captain TrashPanda said:


> Sash just stood and listened, the cold steel fork on her side. She put her hands on her hips and rolled her eyes, her paw on top of her shank. She now waited for this to be over, but if the guard tried something and she had to protect her Akako, she would, by all means.





GrimnCoyote said:


> "Well I know she had an issue with a particular guard", she looked up sadly_, _"they'd always exchange angry glances whenever they were visible to each other. I don't know his name and I don't quite know his species due to him being an American animal. He looked kinda like a strange dog with large teeth". _Hopefully that fits the description of one of the guards here._



The guard listened to Akako and pondered on her description of the "guard". Finally, he nod his head and spoke, "Alright. I'll look into it more. It's about time to ring for lunch, so go ahead and start heading to the cafeteria."


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Dec 22, 2019)

"Yes sir, I really hope you find Morrigan's killer", she walked to the cafeteria. Her tail limp like a tied rope and ears pressed downward.


----------



## Seph (Dec 22, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Isabella gasped and looked to Reggie with concern when he winced. She then glared over at the lieutenant and yelled, "Lieutenant! How dare you barge in here without permission! Get out at once!"  Venezio growled, staring at Reggie and stood up straight to his full height. He stormed over, ignoring his pain, and got into Reggie's face. "What are you smiling at, _feline_? You think you could come in here and smooth talk my girl?! Do you want to serve Solitary without food for a week?! "
> 
> "*VENEZIO!!!*" Isabella yelled and shoved him away with all of her might. She stood in between the two and glared up at Venezio, showing her fangs in anger. "OUTSIDE. _NOW._" She shoved the lieutenant out of the door and closed it behind her. They stood in the hallway and the mink started scolding him in Italian. "_I've had just about enough of you! You first stalk me around the place, then spread these rumors of me being your girl, then you harass the furs I work with, and you're starting fights with inmates, including the ones I'm trying to treat! You are nothing but a bully and a sick, sick man! Either you go now and leave me alone, or I will go to the Warden! Don''t *FUCK* with me, Venezio!_" She turned to leave but the wolverine grabbed her by the arm and turned her to look at him. "_Isabella, wait! Just, please wait! Look, I know I've been acting out, but you have to understand that I deeply care for you! Remember when we first met? I was so lost and broken...but you brought me out of a dark place. You were so kind and gentle, and...and I needed that. Isabella, I loved you and still do._" He loosen his grip on her and placed her paw on his chest where his heart is. "_You feel this? It beats for you. I only think about you every single day. We had something, didn't we? Surely you had felt the same with me all those months ago._" Isabella was silent for a moment. She lowered her eyes and sighed sadly. "_Venezio...I'm so sorry that you felt that we had a connection. I mean, I did cared about you, but only as a patient. But then the things you did...I don't like it. What you're doing is not love for me, and I think you are confused. You know nothing about me and I think you need to see someone to help you. I'm sorry, Venezio, but I don't love you._" She pulled her paw away and goes back into the room, leaving a heartbroken wolverine in the hallway.
> 
> ...



Sal let out a small chuckle at what she said. During the fight he thought he had gone too far. “I didn’t expect to get so much praise for slamming someone into a washing machine.” Sal said chuckling.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 22, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> The guard listened to Akako and pondered on her description of the "guard". Finally, he nod his head and spoke, "Alright. I'll look into it more. It's about time to ring for lunch, so go ahead and start heading to the cafeteria."





GrimnCoyote said:


> "Yes sir, I really hope you find Morrigan's killer", she walked to the cafeteria. Her tail limp like a tied rope and ears pressed downward.


Sash took Akako's paw and spoke to the guard. "_Da, _maybe that silly thing you call 'justice' that has no home here will be served." She scoffed and pulled Akako to the cafeteria, brushing by the guard and mumbling in angry Russian. _"Stupid guard... his head is all the way up his ass."_ 


HopeTLioness said:


> Tori nod her head and followed him out of the house. She took and held his paw into hers as they wait for the taxi. When one pulled up, they got in and drove off to the diner. About thirty minutes later, they arrived at the restaurant and got out. They entered through the door and Tori called out to everyone. "Good morning, everyone!" She then stopped and noticed that Hope isn't at the counter stocking the condiments. She furrowed her brow and was about to say something when Benjamin came out. "Mornin', you two. Don't clock in yet. Tori, have a seat. Paul, come in my office." He went to the back and Tori looked at Paul confused.


Paul nodded and looked to Tori as she sat. "Wonder what this gonna be about... and I wonder where Hope is?" He shrugged and went to the back, walking into Benny's office. He shut the door before sitting across from the honey badger. He sighed and rubbed his face before looking to him. "Boss... how much do you knows about the mafia?"


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Dec 22, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> The guards looked at him before one of them answered, "Yeah, seems like it. But he wasn't always like that. He was a decent fellow when he was a guard like us, but after that one incident a year ago, it really screwed him up."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Peter cocked his head to the side, curious. "Incident? What incident was that, I wonder..." He questioned. "I bet it was some kind of fight, huh?"


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Dec 22, 2019)

"That was a close call", she whispered in Sashenka's ear, "luckily these guards are a bunch of bakas".


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 23, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "Yes sir, I really hope you find Morrigan's killer", she walked to the cafeteria. Her tail limp like a tied rope and ears pressed downward.





Captain TrashPanda said:


> Sash took Akako's paw and spoke to the guard. "_Da, _maybe that silly thing you call 'justice' that has no home here will be served." She scoffed and pulled Akako to the cafeteria, brushing by the guard and mumbling in angry Russian. _"Stupid guard... his head is all the way up his ass."_



The guard narrowed his eyes at them as he watched them leave. He stood there for a few seconds before turning and walking away.



Seph said:


> Sal let out a small chuckle at what she said. During the fight he thought he had gone too far. “I didn’t expect to get so much praise for slamming someone into a washing machine.” Sal said chuckling.



"Hn." She replied and continued to massage him. The tiger guard cleared his throat before he starts to talk to Satine, "So, umm, Miss. You heard about the mining incident." Satine frowned as she continued to massage Sal before answering, "Yes. In fact, I was there to help do first aid for the injured. It was terrible. A lot of men died in the fire, or the ceiling crushing their bodies while some of them got burned or injured from broken bones and such. Most of them had surgeries, but it will take a very long time to heal." The tiger sighed and shook his head. "Man, that's rough. Which reminds me, didn't one of those injured inmates from the mining incident attacked some of the guards and the lieutenant?" 

"Yes, he did. He was in a shell shock and was in a blind rage. He was having an episode from when he was in the war, and with that plus being in pain made him go insane. None of the guards could hold him down, so I had to step in and stop him." Satine moved to Sal's shoulders and worked on his shoulder blades. "Because of him attacking the lieutenant and those guards, he unfortunately got six months in solitary, which I think it's incredibly unfair." She sighed and lowered her eyelids. "I just hope that he doesn't end up losing himself in there. After all, I have to go in his cell to treat his wounds every day." 

The tiger furrowed his brows before he spoke in concern. "Are you sure you should be doing that? He could go into another episode and try to kill you." Satine shook her head and replied, "I'll be fine. I can handle him myself.  As long as I am there to help him, I will try my absolute best to make him stay sane." 

Thirty minutes later, Satine finished massaging Sal and pats him gently on the shoulder. "Alright, I'm done. I'm going to give you some painkillers to help with the pain, so take it every 2-4 hours or when your pain gets unbearable." She got down off of the stool and walked over to the sink to wash her paws. "Is there anything else?"





Liseran Thistle said:


> Peter cocked his head to the side, curious. "Incident? What incident was that, I wonder..." He questioned. "I bet it was some kind of fight, huh?"



"Well, it was more like a prison riot. Venezio was a guard and he had a buddy that worked with him. They tried their best to sustained the inmates, but a grizzly bear inmate beat him up severely and killed his best friend right in front of him. He couldn't do anything and it changed him."




Captain TrashPanda said:


> Paul nodded and looked to Tori as she sat. "Wonder what this gonna be about... and I wonder where Hope is?" He shrugged and went to the back, walking into Benny's office. He shut the door before sitting across from the honey badger. He sighed and rubbed his face before looking to him. "Boss... how much do you knows about the mafia?"



Tori took a seat at a table and waited as Paul went in the back. Benjamin was sitting at his desk when Paul walked in. He nod his head to him and said, "Have a seat." Once he sat down and asked him a question, he huffed. "I only heard rumors of a few mafias, but mainly the MS23 and the Whitepaw Mafia. The MS23 are the ones that I heard of the most through a war buddy since he and his crew was trying to track them down and stop them because they make money on drugs and trafficking. What of it?"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 23, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "That was a close call", she whispered in Sashenka's ear, "luckily these guards are a bunch of bakas".





HopeTLioness said:


> The guard narrowed his eyes at them as he watched them leave. He stood there for a few seconds before turning and walking away.


Sash shook her head and scoffed under her breath. "Italians... fuckin cowardly bastards. Their spine is made of pasta noodle... they have no spine and no balls." She sighed and made sure the guard wasn't looking before pecking a kiss on Akako's cheek as they walked into the cafeteria for lunch.


HopeTLioness said:


> Tori took a seat at a table and waited as Paul went in the back. Benjamin was sitting at his desk when Paul walked in. He nod his head to him and said, "Have a seat." Once he sat down and asked him a question, he huffed. "I only heard rumors of a few mafias, but mainly the MS23 and the Whitepaw Mafia. The MS23 are the ones that I heard of the most through a war buddy since he and his crew was trying to track them down and stop them because they make money on drugs and trafficking. What of it?"


Paul sighed and looked to badger, a weary look in his eyes. "Welp... to be honest, we's lucky we ain't had a shootout last night, because both dem Whitepaws and dem MS bastards were here. That lion, that rat, and the canine, I recognized 'em... the canine and James go back to the war, and not in a good way. But dem other furs... the wolves, the cat, and that smartass fox, dem Whitepaws. And..." He coughed for a moment as he took a shaky breath. "...And James is one of 'em. My cuzin. He got recruited since he was in the war. They sayin' he got captured... but I think he's dead. Anyways, I digress. My point is that's who was here, and I have ties. That cat gave me a card, had a phone number on it." He dug through his apron and pulled it out. holding it in his paw and waiting for his boss's answer.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 23, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Paul sighed and looked to badger, a weary look in his eyes. "Welp... to be honest, we's lucky we ain't had a shootout last night, because both dem Whitepaws and dem MS bastards were here. That lion, that rat, and the canine, I recognized 'em... the canine and James go back to the war, and not in a good way. But dem other furs... the wolves, the cat, and that smartass fox, dem Whitepaws. And..." He coughed for a moment as he took a shaky breath. "...And James is one of 'em. My cuzin. He got recruited since he was in the war. They sayin' he got captured... but I think he's dead. Anyways, I digress. My point is that's who was here, and I have ties. That cat gave me a card, had a phone number on it." He dug through his apron and pulled it out. holding it in his paw and waiting for his boss's answer.



Benjamin listened to every word his says as he gave him a hard stare. Once he was finished and pulled out the card, he takes it from him and look it over. He looked back at Paul and said in his usual gruff but serious voice, "I'm glad she gave this to you, because I want answers. I think Hope may of got kidnapped by those MS bastards last night."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 23, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Benjamin listened to every word his says as he gave him a hard stare. Once he was finished and pulled out the card, he takes it from him and look it over. He looked back at Paul and said in his usual gruff but serious voice, "I'm glad she gave this to you, because I want answers. I think Hope may of got kidnapped by those MS bastards last night."


"I dunno... didn't you say Hope wrote you's a letter? Was it in her handwriting? If she wrote it herself I reckon she just left and gave us all the finger." He popped his knuckles out of nervous habit.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 23, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> "I dunno... didn't you say Hope wrote you's a letter? Was it in her handwriting? If she wrote it herself I reckon she just left and gave us all the finger." He popped his knuckles out of nervous habit.



"No. Something's wrong. She wouldn't do that. You saw the way she acted last night. Whatever that lion said to her really spooked her. There _has _to be something going on. I mean, it looks like her handwriting, but it's so vague. I dunno, I can't shake this feeling that I have about it."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 23, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> "No. Something's wrong. She wouldn't do that. You saw the way she acted last night. Whatever that lion said to her really spooked her. There _has _to be something going on. I mean, it looks like her handwriting, but it's so vague. I dunno, I can't shake this feeling that I have about it."


"I dunno either... somethin' seems off, but I can't put a paw on it. Not Hope to just... leave." He was silent for a moment before looking to the card. "...damnit, I dunno what to do. Should we call dem Whitepaws? James is gone... I reckon he's dead. Now Hope just disappeared. I'd rather not call 'em, mainly cuz I think they done set James up."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 23, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> "I dunno either... somethin' seems off, but I can't put a paw on it. Not Hope to just... leave." He was silent for a moment before looking to the card. "...damnit, I dunno what to do. Should we call dem Whitepaws? James is gone... I reckon he's dead. Now Hope just disappeared. I'd rather not call 'em, mainly cuz I think they done set James up."



Benjamin leaned back in his chair and sighed. "What do think we should do? Call them and ask for their help, or forget about Hope and pray that she's alright?"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 23, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Benjamin leaned back in his chair and sighed. "What do think we should do? Call them and ask for their help, or forget about Hope and pray that she's alright?"


Paul rubbed his face and groaned softly before leaning back. "...Maybe we _should _call 'em... I don't wanna, but I reckon they could find Hope. Make sure she's ok."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 23, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Paul rubbed his face and groaned softly before leaning back. "...Maybe we _should _call 'em... I don't wanna, but I reckon they could find Hope. Make sure she's ok."



Benny nod to him and leaned forward. "Very well. Let's call 'em up right now." He picks up the phone and dials the number. He waits until someone picks up the phone.

At Wulf's Motel room, his room phone rings. After Miss. Highwater and Jefferson entered the room, she closed the door and hurried over to the phone and answers it. "Hello?"

"Hey, if this is that cat that works for the Whitepaws, then I need to have a word with you. Come to Paw's Delight Diner at 9AM, sharp. We need to have a talk." He then hangs up and looked to Paul. "Shop is closed for the day. Have Tori and Noah go home so that you and I can talk to them alone."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 23, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Benny nod to him and leaned forward. "Very well. Let's call 'em up right now." He picks up the phone and dials the number. He waits until someone picks up the phone.
> 
> At Wulf's Motel room, his room phone rings. After Miss. Highwater and Jefferson entered the room, she closed the door and hurried over to the phone and answers it. "Hello?"
> 
> "Hey, if this is that cat that works for the Whitepaws, then I need to have a word with you. Come to Paw's Delight Diner at 9AM, sharp. We need to have a talk." He then hangs up and looked to Paul. "Shop is closed for the day. Have Tori and Noah go home so that you and I can talk to them alone."


Paul nodded and got up, heading back into the dining area. He gave a sharp whistle to Noah and Tori so he had their attention. Once he did he spoke to them. "Y'all, Benny done told me shop's closed. Y'all go home... I needs to stay here for a bit."


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Dec 23, 2019)

"We're still getting paid right?", Noah said shutting of the grill and walking out to the main are, "because I need that money for an idea I have. The basic premise of it is a book but with pictures separated into panels each with dialogue. I call it a pictostory...or a imagethology...I dont have a good name for it".

______________________________________________________________________________________

"I'd be careful what you say", she leaned onto Sashenka briefly nuzzling her neck. "It's always the ones you least suspect who are the most dangerous".


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Dec 23, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> The guard narrowed his eyes at them as he watched them leave. He stood there for a few seconds before turning and walking away.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Peter just shook his head. "That's sad..." He didn't really feel all that bad for Venezio, however. Though now he understood a little more about him. "Who even was this bear friend of Venezio's anyways?"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 23, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "I'd be careful what you say", she leaned onto Sashenka briefly nuzzling her neck. "It's always the ones you least suspect who are the most dangerous".


"Maybe so... but I am wary of everyone at one point. I know who to trust, and who to watch. So far, I see no one of danger, not anymore." She sighed as they got into line and got their food. Once they did Sash led the way to Mama Shank and sat at her table, nodding to the other ladies. "_Dobroye utro _ladies, _Mat _Shank."


----------



## Seph (Dec 23, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> The guard narrowed his eyes at them as he watched them leave. He stood there for a few seconds before turning and walking away.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sal listened in on their conversation about the inmate closely. He hadn’t even heard about this mining accident, or the inmate who attacked them. But he did remember the lieutenant looking like he was in a fight. Once the nurse was done with the massage Sal sat up, his back felt better already. “Thanks for that, and...good luck with that other inmate.” Sal said, he knew what kind of things being in the war could do to someone, and solitary would only make it worse.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 23, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Paul nodded and got up, heading back into the dining area. He gave a sharp whistle to Noah and Tori so he had their attention. Once he did he spoke to them. "Y'all, Benny done told me shop's closed. Y'all go home... I needs to stay here for a bit."





GrimnCoyote said:


> "We're still getting paid right?", Noah said shutting of the grill and walking out to the main are, "because I need that money for an idea I have. The basic premise of it is a book but with pictures separated into panels each with dialogue. I call it a pictostory...or a imagethology...I dont have a good name for it".



Tori got up from the table and hurried over to Paul. She looked up at him with concern in her eyes. "Paul, what's going on? Is everything okay? I-Is Hope okay?"




Liseran Thistle said:


> Peter just shook his head. "That's sad..." He didn't really feel all that bad for Venezio, however. Though now he understood a little more about him. "Who even was this bear friend of Venezio's anyways?"



"It was a doberman named Pierre Toulouse. And the grizzly bear inmate was named Dontavius Ricchi. After Pierre's death, Venezio was mentally done. However, three days later after Pierre's funeral, we found the bear's corpse hanging from the ceiling in his cell. He committed suicide."


*[Prison: Lunchtime for A and C. 12:05 p.m.]*



Captain TrashPanda said:


> "Maybe so... but I am wary of everyone at one point. I know who to trust, and who to watch. So far, I see no one of danger, not anymore." She sighed as they got into line and got their food. Once they did Sash led the way to Mama Shank and sat at her table, nodding to the other ladies. "_Dobroye utro _ladies, _Mat _Shank."



Mama Shank and the others nod their heads to Sash and Akako as they sat at the table. Mama Shank cleared her throat before she spoke. "Welcome ladies. How was everyone's day?" 

"Oh the usual. I also heard that a female hyena was found dead in the girl's bathroom." The lioness spoke and smirked over at Akako. "Good job, kiddo. You finally stood up to that bitch."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 23, 2019)

Seph said:


> Sal listened in on their conversation about the inmate closely. He hadn’t even heard about this mining accident, or the inmate who attacked them. But he did remember the lieutenant looking like he was in a fight. Once the nurse was done with the massage Sal sat up, his back felt better already. “Thanks for that, and...good luck with that other inmate.” Sal said, he knew what kind of things being in the war could do to someone, and solitary would only make it worse.



Satine dried her paws and brought over a small bottle of painkillers and gave it to him. She looked up and nod her head to him. "Thank you. Now you take care of yourself and hopefully, that bastard don't mess with you again." The tiger walked over and helped Sal off of the table and took him back to his cell so he could rest. 


*[Prison: Solitary, lunchtime 12:10 p.m.]*

*[James, Jax, Jack, and Terry]*

Their cell doors opened as the guards dropped off their trays of food and slammed the door after they left. Twenty minutes later, James door reopened again and Satine walked in with her medical bag. She then noticed James eating and spoke, "Oh, you're having your lunch. I can come back later once you're done."

James...

*[Ask her to stay ] [Let her go]*

Jax had finally woke up and saw that he was once again in Solitary. Also, his food was delivered to him. He also heard some voices and wondered who could it be.

Jax...

*[Call out to his neighbor] [Ignore it and eat his food]*

Still having an unstable mind, Jack stood there twitching and grinning to himself. When the door opened, a guard walked in with his food. 

Jack...

*[Attack the guard] [Go for the door to escape] [Just stand there with a creepy smile]
*
Terry was relaxing in his bed when the guard came in and delivered his food. He could try to make his escape and maybe go and finish off Jack once and for all.

Terry...

*[Escapes the cell] [Gets out and goes to Jack's cell to kill him] [Play it cool and don't do anything]*


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Dec 23, 2019)

"Thanks", she smiled back at the compliment. "I had a good teacher who taught me the right way to despose of her".


----------



## JackJackal (Dec 23, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> was once again in Solitary. Also, his food was delivered to him. He also heard some voices and wondered who could it be.
> 
> Jax...
> 
> *[Call out to his neighbor]*


Jax stood up and in a broken tone called out "h-hello? Who's there?"



HopeTLioness said:


> Still having an unstable mind, Jack stood there twitching and grinning to himself. When the door opened, a guard walked in with his food.
> 
> Jack...
> 
> *[Attack the guard]*


Jack's eyes flashed and in swift short movements he had the guard pinned to the ground with his nails digging into the soft flesh of his neck a murderous gaze held in his eyes as he strangled the guard



HopeTLioness said:


> Terry was relaxing in his bed when the guard came in and delivered his food. He could try to make his escape and maybe go and finish off Jack once and for all.
> 
> Terry...
> 
> * [Gets out and goes to Jack's cell to kill him]*


This was his chance. He could catch jack off guard and finish the job. Terry rand at the guard and tackled him slamming his head into the floor over and over until they were unconscious before he made his way to Jack's cell


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 23, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Their cell doors opened as the guards dropped off their trays of food and slammed the door after they left. Twenty minutes later, James door reopened again and Satine walked in with her medical bag. She then noticed James eating and spoke, "Oh, you're having your lunch. I can come back later once you're done."
> 
> James...
> 
> *[Ask her to stay ] [Let her go]*


James wanted to thank the guard and maybe see if he could make more connections but the door was slammed in his face. He sighed and took the tray, eating his slop up. He was mid-bite when Satine came in. When she started to leave, James made a noise with his maw full of food. He swallowed and spoke rather quickly. "No... please stay, if you don't mind. I need someone who's actually sane to talk to."


JackJackal said:


> Jax stood up and in a broken tone called out "h-hello? Who's there?"
> 
> 
> Jack's eyes flashed and in swift short movements he had the guard pinned to the ground with his nails digging into the soft flesh of his neck a murderous gaze held in his eyes as he strangled the guard
> ...


James heard the scuffling next door along with screams from the guards and the inmates. He sighed and sat his tray down, going to his door and shutting it behind Satine. "The fuckin' lunatic next door sounds like he's trying to kill the guard. Good luck stopping him, the idiot."


HopeTLioness said:


> Tori got up from the table and hurried over to Paul. She looked up at him with concern in her eyes. "Paul, what's going on? Is everything okay? I-Is Hope okay?"





GrimnCoyote said:


> "We're still getting paid right?", Noah said shutting of the grill and walking out to the main are, "because I need that money for an idea I have. The basic premise of it is a book but with pictures separated into panels each with dialogue. I call it a pictostory...or a imagethology...I dont have a good name for it".


Paul looked down and nodded. "Yea, yea everythang's fine Tori. Just... unfinished business. Hope's ok, I promise." He then looked to the possum and shook his head. "I don't think so... besides, nuthin' like a day off, right? Why don't you go's out and smell the roses, that's what dem yanks say." He forced a smile before looking down to Tori and whispering, his voice dead serious. "Tori, I promise everythang is ok. Benny and I just need to talk for a bit. Why don't you heads home, or maybe to the store and make sure we has enough groceries."


HopeTLioness said:


> *[Prison: Lunchtime for A and C. 12:05 p.m.]*
> 
> Mama Shank and the others nod their heads to Sash and Akako as they sat at the table. Mama Shank cleared her throat before she spoke. "Welcome ladies. How was everyone's day?"
> 
> "Oh the usual. I also heard that a female hyena was found dead in the girl's bathroom." The lioness spoke and smirked over at Akako. "Good job, kiddo. You finally stood up to that bitch."





GrimnCoyote said:


> "Thanks", she smiled back at the compliment. "I had a good teacher who taught me the right way to dispose of her".


"We're doing ok, _Mat_ Shank." She looked to the lioness and Akako and grinned as the kitsune complimented her. "To be fair, it was act of self-defense. The _cyka blyat_ tried drowning her in restroom. Akako choked her out while I held arms down. We sat her on toilet like she was taking care of business, and that was that. We are partners, a tag-team, as American say." She patted Akako's back and began to eat her lunch. She looked to the Shank and spoke after she swallowed. "How has your day been today, _Mat_ Shank?"


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Dec 23, 2019)

"Ah man...", Noah says disappointed, "this sucks my rent is due in a week and I'm almost out of food in my pantry". Taking of his apron he uses his tail to fling it over to a hook on the wall. "Now I'm short on cash, hungry, and most if all confused as to why we're being forced out in the first place", he wines. "Yesterday I'm handed a knife for protection and am not told who I needed to be protected from. I almost had a complete break down due to anxiety".

______________________________________________________________________________________

"I believe the term that best sums up her defeat is "the turn tables"", she says nibbling on her meal.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 23, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "Thanks", she smiled back at the compliment. "I had a good teacher who taught me the right way to despose of her".





Captain TrashPanda said:


> "We're doing ok, _Mat_ Shank." She looked to the lioness and Akako and grinned as the kitsune complimented her. "To be fair, it was act of self-defense. The _cyka blyat_ tried drowning her in restroom. Akako choked her out while I held arms down. We sat her on toilet like she was taking care of business, and that was that. We are partners, a tag-team, as American say." She patted Akako's back and began to eat her lunch. She looked to the Shank and spoke after she swallowed. "How has your day been today, _Mat_ Shank?"



"Oh, I'm doing well. In fact, I had a...private time with a certain handsome ape this while ago." She eyed over at the gorilla guard as he happens to walk by slowly, passing the table and winking at Mama Shank. She grins and and watched him walk away before looking back at the girls. Rada looks at Mama Shank and spoke low. "Mama. I have found a secluded place for us to have our meeting tonight. I set it up so we could sneak into the laundry room without any issues. We can be there at seven at night and we have at least a half hour for our meeting." The orangutan nod to the gazelle and smiled. "Good girl. You heard her, 7pm at the laundry room. Any questions or concerns?"




Captain TrashPanda said:


> James wanted to thank the guard and maybe see if he could make more connections but the door was slammed in his face. He sighed and took the tray, eating his slop up. He was mid-bite when Satine came in. When she started to leave, James made a noise with his maw full of food. He swallowed and spoke rather quickly. "No... please stay, if you don't mind. I need someone who's actually sane to talk to."



Satine had turned around and opened the door when James made a weird noise and she looked back at him confused. He asked her to stay and she stood there and stared at him a bit before she gave him a small smile and turned to him. "As you wish."




JackJackal said:


> Jax stood up and in a broken tone called out "h-hello? Who's there?"



A guard stood by his cell and shook his head. "Ah, so ya finally awake. Well, you have a neighbor who's currently having his personal medical treatment from a beautiful nurse. Lucky bastard."




JackJackal said:


> Jack's eyes flashed and in swift short movements he had the guard pinned to the ground with his nails digging into the soft flesh of his neck a murderous gaze held in his eyes as he strangled the guard



The guard was placing his tray on the bed when he suddenly gets pinned and started choking. Another guard appeared to the door and sees what happened. "HEY! LET HIM GO, NOW!" He quickly pulled out his baton and goes after Jack.




JackJackal said:


> This was his chance. He could catch jack off guard and finish the job. Terry rand at the guard and tackled him slamming his head into the floor over and over until they were unconscious before he made his way to Jack's cell



The guard suddenly gets rushed and hit his head and yelped. Terry sees two guard in the hallway and they pulled out their batons in alarm and charges at him. The other guard by Jax's door saw what was going on and pulls out a whistle, starting to sound the alarm. 




Captain TrashPanda said:


> James heard the scuffling next door along with screams from the guards and the inmates. He sighed and sat his tray down, going to his door and shutting it behind Satine. "The fuckin' lunatic next door sounds like he's trying to kill the guard. Good luck stopping him, the idiot."



Satine turned her head and heard the commotion. She was about to go out when James came up and shut the door. Her eyes widen and she looked up at him. "Why did you do that?! That inmate could escape!"




Captain TrashPanda said:


> Paul looked down and nodded. "Yea, yea everythang's fine Tori. Just... unfinished business. Hope's ok, I promise." He then looked to the possum and shook his head. "I don't think so... besides, nuthin' like a day off, right? Why don't you go's out and smell the roses, that's what dem yanks say." He forced a smile before looking down to Tori and whispering, his voice dead serious. "Tori, I promise everythang is ok. Benny and I just need to talk for a bit. Why don't you heads home, or maybe to the store and make sure we has enough groceries."





GrimnCoyote said:


> "Ah man...", Noah says disappointed, "this sucks my rent is due in a week and I'm almost out of food in my pantry". Taking of his apron he uses his tail to fling it over to a hook on the wall. "Now I'm short on cash, hungry, and most if all confused as to why we're being forced out in the first place", he wines. "Yesterday I'm handed a knife for protection and am not told who I needed to be protected from. I almost had a complete break down due to anxiety".



Tori furrowed her brows and was about to say something until Noah spoke. She looked over at him. "Oh, Noah. I had no idea. Why didn't you say something in the first place? Tell you what. You come with me to get groceries and I'll cook for you, okay?" She then looked up to Paul and whispered to him. "Okay, I'll do that. Just please be careful whatever you do." She gets on her tippy-toes and pecks a kiss on his lips, the goes over to Noah and placed a paw on his shoulder. "Come on, Noah. Let's go shopping!" She lead him out of the restaurant and flags down a taxi cab.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Dec 23, 2019)

"Oh I don't wanna be a-woah!", he squeals as he is lead outside by his tail, "see you later Paul I guess". Waving he stepped inside the cab. Turning to Tori he says, "your help is appreciated but just tell me if I make the trip cost over your budget"?

______________________________________________________________________________________

"How are we supposed to exit our cells Mother Shank?", Akako asks politely, "or is that something you have already planned out?".


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 23, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> "Oh, I'm doing well. In fact, I had a...private time with a certain handsome ape this while ago." She eyed over at the gorilla guard as he happens to walk by slowly, passing the table and winking at Mama Shank. She grins and and watched him walk away before looking back at the girls. Rada looks at Mama Shank and spoke low. "Mama. I have found a secluded place for us to have our meeting tonight. I set it up so we could sneak into the laundry room without any issues. We can be there at seven at night and we have at least a half hour for our meeting." The orangutan nod to the gazelle and smiled. "Good girl. You heard her, at 7 pm in the laundry room. Any questions or concerns?"


Sash shook her head as she ate. "_Nyet,_ we will be there at seven sharp." She smiled at her comrades before getting up, heading to get another glass of water.


HopeTLioness said:


> Satine turned her head and heard the commotion. She was about to go out when James came up and shut the door. Her eyes widen and she looked up at him. "Why did you do that?! That inmate could escape!"


James had almost shut the door and it would have locked but he stopped at the last moment. He looked down and shrugged. "Welp, the jackal that doesn't look like he just got out of hell is a lunatic, also a coward. Even if he did escape, he'd kill himself out of grief and remorse. But, if you wanna go do your kah-rah-tae moves on him, I guess I ain't stoppin' you." He flung the door back open and walked back to his bed, sitting on the edge and watching what Satine would do.


HopeTLioness said:


> Tori furrowed her brows and was about to say something until Noah spoke. She looked over at him. "Oh, Noah. I had no idea. Why didn't you say something in the first place? Tell you what. You come with me to get groceries and I'll cook for you, okay?" She then looked up to Paul and whispered to him. "Okay, I'll do that. Just please be careful whatever you do." She gets on her tippy-toes and pecks a kiss on his lips, the goes over to Noah and placed a paw on his shoulder. "Come on, Noah. Let's go shopping!" She lead him out of the restaurant and flags down a taxi cab.


Paul nodded and took her kiss, smiling as he stood back up and watched the possum and Tori leave. "See y'all." He sighed and watched them ride away in a taxi. He went back to the grill and fired it up, making himself a burger out of stress eating.


----------



## JackJackal (Dec 23, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> A guard stood by his cell and shook his head. "Ah, so ya finally awake. Well, you have a neighbor who's currently having his personal medical treatment from a beautiful nurse. Lucky bastard.


"Wh...what are they?" Jax asked thinking he may know depending on what they were



HopeTLioness said:


> The guard was placing his tray on the bed when he suddenly gets pinned and started choking. Another guard appeared to the door and sees what happened. "HEY! LET HIM GO, NOW!" He quickly pulled out his baton and goes after Jack.



Jack and continued to strangle the guard "BACK OFF!" he screeched "or I'll end his pathetic life!" He kept the guard hostage and also stayed a distance from the others 



HopeTLioness said:


> The guard suddenly gets rushed and hit his head and yelped. Terry sees two guard in the hallway and they pulled out their batons in alarm and charges at him. The other guard by Jax's door saw what was going on and pulls out a whistle, starting to sound the alarm.



_'Fuck. I'm not gonna be able to get to Jack like this unless...gotta do this right' _Terry thought and charged at the 2 guards using his tail to steal a baton as he kicked him in the crotch then threw the baton at the guard near Jax's cell before dealing with the other one attacking him


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 23, 2019)

JackJackal said:


> Jack and continued to strangle the guard "BACK OFF!" he screeched "or I'll end his pathetic life!" He kept the guard hostage and also stayed a distance from the others



The guard stopped and hesitated a bit while the other is still choking. He yelled at him, "Inmate, stand down! Let him go or deal with the consequences!"




JackJackal said:


> _'Fuck. I'm not gonna be able to get to Jack like this unless...gotta do this right' _Terry thought and charged at the 2 guards using his tail to steal a baton as he kicked him in the crotch then threw the baton at the guard near Jax's cell before dealing with the other one attacking him



The first guard was about to hit him when his baton was stolen and it gets thrown. The guard calling an alert was running toward the scene when a baton flew and clocked him on the forehead, making him fall back and land on the ground with a loud thud. The other two started swinging their fists and baton to try to take on the gecko.




Captain TrashPanda said:


> James had almost shut the door and it would have locked but he stopped at the last moment. He looked down and shrugged. "Welp, the jackal that doesn't look like he just got out of hell is a lunatic, also a coward. Even if he did escape, he'd kill himself out of grief and remorse. But, if you wanna go do your kah-rah-tae moves on him, I guess I ain't stoppin' you." He flung the door back open and walked back to his bed, sitting on the edge and watching what Satine would do.



Satine peeked out and watched as the guards engage in the fight and listened on.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 23, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Sash shook her head as she ate. "_Nyet,_ we will be there at seven sharp." She smiled at her comrades before getting up, heading to get another glass of water.
> 
> James had almost shut the door and it would have locked but he stopped at the last moment. He looked down and shrugged. "Welp, the jackal that doesn't look like he just got out of hell is a lunatic, also a coward. Even if he did escape, he'd kill himself out of grief and remorse. But, if you wanna go do your kah-rah-tae moves on him, I guess I ain't stoppin' you." He flung the door back open and walked back to his bed, sitting on the edge and watching what Satine would do.
> 
> Paul nodded and took her kiss, smiling as he stood back up and watched the possum and Tori leave. "See y'all." He sighed and watched them ride away in a taxi. He went back to the grill and fired it up, making himself a burger out of stress eating.



As Sashenka was going towards the water fountain, Venezio was passing by with a stone face on him. His mind lost in thought and basically ignoring everything around him. He walks by and shoves past her.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 23, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> As Sashenka was going towards the water fountain, Venezio was passing by with a stone face on him. His mind lost in thought and basically ignoring everything around him. He walks by and shoves past her.


Sash was shoved and stumbled a bit. She looked back to Venezio and threw her hands up. “Ui! What your problem guard? Watch where your going and get your head out of your ass, <you fucking moron!>” She was tempted to throw her water at him; she wasn’t putting up with anymore guard bullshit.


----------



## JackJackal (Dec 23, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> The guard stopped and hesitated a bit while the other is still choking. He yelled at him, "Inmate, stand down! Let him go or deal with the consequences!"


"Like I said. Leave and he lives. But best think quickly~ he doesn't have much longer~" jack said as he felt the guard's struggles lessen. "Tick tock tick tock~"



HopeTLioness said:


> The first guard was about to hit him when his baton was stolen and it gets thrown. The guard calling an alert was running toward the scene when a baton flew and clocked him on the forehead, making him fall back and land on the ground with a loud thud. The other two started swinging their fists and baton to try to take on the gecko.



Terry managed to keep on the offensive by simply dodging their attacks and countering with either a punch or a tail whip as he worked to subdue the last of the guards hoping to end this quickly


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 23, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Sash was shoved and stumbled a bit. She looked back to Venezio and threw her hands up. “Ui! What your problem guard? Watch where your going and get your head out of your ass, <you fucking moron!>” She was tempted to throw her water at him; she wasn’t putting up with anymore guard bullshit.



He stopped dead in his track and stood there for a minute. He growled low and asked in a dark tone. "What was that, _bitch_?"



JackJackal said:


> "Like I said. Leave and he lives. But best think quickly~ he doesn't have much longer~" jack said as he felt the guard's struggles lessen. "Tick tock tick tock~"
> 
> 
> 
> Terry managed to keep on the offensive by simply dodging their attacks and countering with either a punch or a tail whip as he worked to subdue the last of the guards hoping to end this quickly



The guard was losing conscious and the other guard quickly held his paws up and backing away. "Alright, alright! I'm backing away, just please let him go!" 

Both guards were taken down easily and was knocked out. Satine had watched what happened and huffed. "Imbeciles." She looked back at James and gave him a stern look. "Stay here. Hopefully, this won't take long." She popped her neck and knuckles and head out into the hallway. She narrowed her amber eyes and strutted out of James cell with a mission. She stood a five feet away from Terry and parted her feet as she stared at the gecko down. "I'm going to say this once and only once...go back to your cell now or I will drag you back by your tail."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 23, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> He stopped dead in his track and stood there for a minute. He growled low and asked in a dark tone. "What was that, _bitch_?"


Sash’s ice cold eyes narrowed into slits as she took a step into him, looking up to him as her fur was on end. “Did you just call me... bitch?” She chuckled and looked into his eyes, an unsettling grin on her face. “You silly, little Italian. I am not your gorl everyone in the prison has to hear you brag on.” She took a step back and threw the ice water in his face, spitting at his feet and defiantly standing her ground. “If you’re so big and bad, *come get some.”
*


HopeTLioness said:


> Both guards were taken down easily and was knocked out. Satine had watched what happened and huffed. "Imbeciles." She looked back at James and gave him a stern look. "Stay here. Hopefully, this won't take long." She popped her neck and knuckles and head out into the hallway. She narrowed her amber eyes and strutted out of James cell with a mission. She stood a five feet away from Terry and parted her feet as she stared at the gecko down. "I'm going to say this once and only once...go back to your cell now or I will drag you back by your tail."


James looked to her and gave a sheepish grin. "I didn't plan on leaving, but I'll wait." Once she was gone he stood up and tiptoed to the door, peeking his head out and watching her approach Terry. He wanted to see a can of ass-whoopin' opened on the gecko.


----------



## JackJackal (Dec 24, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> The guard was losing conscious and the other guard quickly held his paws up and backing away. "Alright, alright! I'm backing away, just please let him go!"



Jack eased up on the guard only enough to where he wouldn't die as he walked closer to the door "one last piece of information then he goes free." He said seemingly calmer now "The white paws. I want cell blocks and locations. Do this and I let him go tell anyone and I'll make sure your death is much slower and more painful than his will be!"



HopeTLioness said:


> Both guards were taken down easily and was knocked out. Satine had watched what happened and huffed. "Imbeciles." She looked back at James and gave him a stern look. "Stay here. Hopefully, this won't take long." She popped her neck and knuckles and head out into the hallway. She narrowed her amber eyes and strutted out of James cell with a mission. She stood a five feet away from Terry and parted her feet as she stared at the gecko down. "I'm going to say this once and only once...go back to your cell now or I will drag you back by your tail."


Terry couldn't help but laugh at her he just took down 3 guards and now a nurse was taking him on? "Please Satine do you really think out of all the people in this prison you scare me? Just move aside. My business is with the Jackal" he said attempting to walk past her


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 24, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Sash’s ice cold eyes narrowed into slits as she took a step into him, looking up to him as her fur was on end. “Did you just call me... bitch?” She chuckled and looked into his eyes, an unsettling grin on her face. “You silly, little Italian. I am not your gorl everyone in the prison has to hear you brag on.” She took a step back and threw the ice water in his face, spitting at his feet and defiantly standing her ground. “If you’re so big and bad, *come get some.”
> *
> 
> James looked to her and gave a sheepish grin. "I didn't plan on leaving, but I'll wait." Once she was gone he stood up and tiptoed to the door, peeking his head out and watching her approach Terry. He wanted to see a can of ass-whoopin' opened on the gecko.



Venezio glared down at her as she got in his face and threw water on it. He wiped his face with his sleeve and growled. "That's it. You're going to Solitary for six weeks!" He grabs her by the arm and starts to pull her away.



JackJackal said:


> Jack eased up on the guard only enough to where he wouldn't die as he walked closer to the door "one last piece of information then he goes free." He said seemingly calmer now "The white paws. I want cell blocks and locations. Do this and I let him go tell anyone and I'll make sure your death is much slower and more painful than his will be!"
> 
> 
> Terry couldn't help but laugh at her he just took down 3 guards and now a nurse was taking him on? "Please Satine do you really think out of all the people in this prison you scare me? Just move aside. My business is with the Jackal" he said attempting to walk past her



"Whitepaws? I don't know what you mean! I-I just started here! My higher ups would know, please don't kill me!"


Satine just stood there as she let him come towards her. However, when he starts to pass by her, she grabbed him by the tail, took a step forward, hoisted him, and swings him across the floor back towards his cell pretty hard. When he lands on the ground, she shoots her quills and pinned his clothes on the ground. She started to strut forward towards him, however, she glances over to see Jack having a hostage situation and hearing his commands. She scoffed and rolled her eyes then turns into the room. She grabbed the guard Jack was interrogating and pushed him out of the room. She looked at the mentally unstable jackal dead in the eyes and said, "You're wasting your time with these imbeciles. You need to let him go now."


----------



## JackJackal (Dec 24, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> "Whitepaws? I don't know what you mean! I-I just started here! My higher ups would know, please don't kill me!"



Jack didnt seem to like that answer and tightens his grip "Then tell me who I have to find. NOW!"



HopeTLioness said:


> Satine just stood there as let him come towards her. However, when he starts to pass by her, she grabbed him by the tail, took a step forward, hoisted him, and swings him across the floor back towards his cell pretty hard. When he lands on the ground, she shoots her quills and pinned his clothes on the ground. She started to strut forward towards him, however, she glances over to see Jack having a hostage situation and hearing his commands. She scoffed and rolled her eyes then turns into the room. She grabbed the guard Jack was interrogating and pushed him out of the room. She looked at the mentally unstable jackal dead in the eyes and said, "You're wasting your time with these imbeciles. You need to let them go now."


Terry was grinning up until satine made her move. He struggled with the quills and hissed angrily "DAMMIT! SATINE ONE OF THESE DAYS!" he yelled. 

Jack's eyes showed fear and anger, sadness and hatred. He was calmer after taking agression out on the guard but he was still ready to snap "And what? Let them run off to tell the others?! You must be joking!" He said keeping his grip on his hostage "I'm not letting go until I get that information. Got it?!"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 24, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Venezio glared down at her as she got in his face and threw water on it. He wiped his face with his sleeve and growled. "That's it. You're going to Solitary for six weeks!" He grabs her by the arm and starts to pull her away.


Sash laughed out loud as she was grabbed, letting him drag her for a few feet before showing her teeth. “You wish.” She took a hold of his arm and suddenly went to the floor, her sudden jerking and her weight dislocating his arm from his shoulder. She hit the deck once he let go of her, taking his leg and sweeping it out from under him, forcing him onto his stomach with a _THUD_. She quickly got on top of him and took a hold of his lower leg, climbing onto his back and pulling his foot all the way back to his buttcheeks. She held it there and as he struggled and laughed at his pain. “You silly little dog, you think you can take me to solitary? Where’s the nurse you brag on, hm? Maybe she’ll put you back together once I rip your legs off and shove them up your ass!!”


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Dec 24, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Tori got up from the table and hurried over to Paul. She looked up at him with concern in her eyes. "Paul, what's going on? Is everything okay? I-Is Hope okay?"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Peter shivered grimly. _It sounds like the prisoners aren't the only ones suffering here..._ He thought to himself. _But none of this is really helping me find a way to get rid of the guy...and I don't think any of the guards actually hate him enough to want to get rid of him.

_


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 24, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Peter shivered grimly. _It sounds like the prisoners aren't the only ones suffering here..._ He thought to himself. _But none of this is really helping me find a way to get rid of the guy...and I don't think any of the guards actually hate him enough to want to get rid of him.
> _



An hour later, the prisoners were relieved from duty to either go to lunch or go to their cells to relax. Fallon walked with Peter as they headed to their cells and the older ape spoke, "So, that was exciting! Wonder how the ol ber' holdin' up." He starts heading toward Sal's cell with Peter.

@Seph



Captain TrashPanda said:


> Sash laughed out loud as she was grabbed, letting him drag her for a few feet before showing her teeth. “You wish.” She took a hold of his arm and suddenly went to the floor, her sudden jerking and her weight dislocating his arm from his shoulder. She hit the deck once he let go of her, taking his leg and sweeping it out from under him, forcing him onto his stomach with a _THUD_. She quickly got on top of him and took a hold of his lower leg, climbing onto his back and pulling his foot all the way back to his buttcheeks. She held it there and as he struggled and laughed at his pain. “You silly little dog, you think you can take me to solitary? Where’s the nurse you brag on, hm? Maybe she’ll put you back together once I rip your legs off and shove them up your ass!!”



Venezio was dragging Sashenka a few feet before he suddenly felt the weight drop, felt his arm pop and yelled out loud and then get swiped by the feet and fell forward. He then get pinned down and gets pulled back as she puts him in a hold. The female inmates stopped to watch what's going on while the guards stood there and does absolutely nothing to stop it. The lieutenant roared and hollered as he struggled. He then yelled out, "LEAVE HER OUT OF THIS!!!" He reaches back and tries to grab either her hair or ear.



JackJackal said:


> Jack didnt seem to like that answer and tightens his grip "Then tell me who I have to find. NOW!"
> 
> 
> Terry was grinning up until satine made her move. He struggled with the quills and hissed angrily "DAMMIT! SATINE ONE OF THESE DAYS!" he yelled.
> ...



Satine just shrugged her shoulders. "Go ahead. Kill him. In case you haven't noticed, you are in a prison that is affiliated with the MS23. They don't give a shit about you or what you want. And they especially don't care about their employees. What you are doing now is giving them reasons to keep you here longer. They _want_ you to lose your minds and be unstable. You think you are doing the right thing by, taking a low- ranked officer as a hostage, and questioning another low-ranked officer that only high-ranking officers and the Warden would know?" She shook her head at him and then suddenly stepped dangerously close to his face so he could see the fire in her eyes. "*You are a fucking idiot!*" In a quick maneuver, she grabbed a quill from behind, stabbed him by the wrist to release the guard, then she tackles the jackal onto the bed and pinned him down with the weight of her body. She slapped him across the face and then grabbed him by his shoulders while speaking low and with a stern voice only he could hear. "Listen to me, _le fou_! You need to get ahold of yourself right now! I know that you are scared and angry...I can see it in your eyes, but you are showing me and everyone else here how weak you are! Only a coward would let themselves fall and turn into a psycho to use it as a strength. You need to be smarter than that and you need to calm yourself. I can't help you if you continue to go this path. Wake up, jackal, and grow up. I'm going to give you two choices. Continue this path and I won't help you. Or you change your path, and I may help you. Make the choice." She got off of him and closed the door behind her. She looked over to Terry; she slowly strutted over, kneeled down to him and spoke to him. "Are you going back to your cell or should I drag you back there myself?"


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Dec 24, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> An hour later, the prisoners were relieved from duty to either go to lunch or go to their cells to relax. Fallon walked with Peter as they headed to their cells and the older ape spoke, "So, that was exciting! Wonder how the ol ber' holdin' up." He starts heading toward Sal's cell with Peter.
> 
> @Seph
> 
> ...



"I wonder too." Peter mused, walking beside Fallon. "You think we could visit him?"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 24, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Venezio was dragging Sashenka a few feet before he suddenly felt the weight drop, felt his arm pop and yelled out loud and then get swiped by the feet and fell forward. He then get pinned down and gets pulled back as she puts him in a hold. The female inmates stopped to watch what's going on while the guards stood there and does absolutely nothing to stop it. The lieutenant roared and hollered as he struggled. He then yelled out, "LEAVE HER OUT OF THIS!!!" He reaches back and tries to grab either her hair or ear.


Sash expected to get pulled off by the guards but saw they did not do a thing to stop her. She looked to Mama Shank and smirked as she kept the wolverine incapacitated. She felt her hair being pulled and she grimaced, moving her head and snapping her maw at his hand. She quickly sat up and grabbed his other lower leg, now having both his knees under tremendous pressure. She laughed more and yelled to the other inmates. "Comrades, should I snap his legs? He is corrupt, you see his deeds every day! He treats us like <trash,> he should know what it feel like! He can go see his 'gorl' and tell her that a Russian _RuThLeSsLy _attacked him!" She then looked back as Venezio struggled and whispered. "Cry for mercy, and I will let you go. Or, you will be left to crawl to infirmary. Your choice, you silly puppy."


----------



## JackJackal (Dec 24, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Satine just shrugged her shoulders. "Go ahead. Kill him. In case you haven't noticed, you are in a prison that is affiliated with the MS23. They don't give a shit about you or what you want. And they especially don't care about their employees. What you are doing now is giving them reasons to keep you here longer. They _want_ you to lose your minds and be unstable. You think you are doing the right thing by, taking a low- ranked officer as a hostage, and questioning another low-ranked officer that only high-ranking officers and the Warden would know?" She shook her head at him and then suddenly stepped dangerously close to his face so he could see the fire in her eyes. "*You are a fucking idiot!*" In a quick maneuver, she grabbed a quill from behind, stabbed him by the wrist to release the guard, then she tackles the jackal onto the bed and pinned him down with the weight of her body. She slapped him across the face and then grabbed him by his shoulders while speaking low and with a stern voice only he could hear. "Listen to me, _le fou_! You need to get ahold of yourself right now! I know that you are scared and angry...I can see it in your eyes, but you are showing me and everyone else here how weak you are! Only a coward would let themselves fall and turn into a psycho to use it as a strength. You need to be smarter than that and you need to calm yourself. I can't help you of you continue to go this path. Wake up, jackal, and grow up. I'm going to give you two choices. Continue this path and I won't help you. Or you change your bath, and I may help you. Make the choice." She got off of him and closed the door behind her. She looked over to Terry; she slowly kneeled down to him and spoke to him. "Are you going back to your cell or should I drag you back there myself?"


Jack was speechless after all that. She was right! He was a victim to their twisted tactics. His mind was being overwhelmed with everything that was happening. He was failing. No matter what he did he screwed up. He had to focus to bring his mind back to reality. The past is past what he needed to do now is pull it together and make the best of the present while preparing for the future 

". . .just take your damn quills and fuck off Satine." Terry growled in defeat knowing he underestimated the woman.


----------



## Seph (Dec 25, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Satine dried her paws and brought over a small bottle of painkillers and gave it to him. She looked up and nod her head to him. "Thank you. Now you take care of yourself and hopefully, that bastard don't mess with you again." The tiger walked over and helped Sal off of the table and took him back to his cell so he could rest.
> 
> 
> *[Prison: Solitary, lunchtime 12:10 p.m.]*
> ...



Once Sal got to his cell he laid down in his bed, feeling more relaxed than he had in a long time. And before he knew it, he was peacefully asleep. About an hour later, Sal woke up to more pain in his back then he had in a while, and his ankle was throbbing. 

“_The lieutenant did some damage.” _Sal said in French, groaning as he rubbed his ankle. Sal reached into his pocket and pulled out the painkillers. He poured out three, like she said, but Sal didn’t think three would be enough. He poured out two more and then put the five pills in his mouth and sealed them. Sal sighed before laying his head back down on the bed, waiting for the pills to take effect.


----------



## pandepix (Dec 26, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Isabella gasped and looked to Reggie with concern when he winced. She then glared over at the lieutenant and yelled, "Lieutenant! How dare you barge in here without permission! Get out at once!"  Venezio growled, staring at Reggie and stood up straight to his full height. He stormed over, ignoring his pain, and got into Reggie's face. "What are you smiling at, _feline_? You think you could come in here and smooth talk my girl?! Do you want to serve Solitary without food for a week?! "
> 
> "*VENEZIO!!!*" Isabella yelled and shoved him away with all of her might. She stood in between the two and glared up at Venezio, showing her fangs in anger. "OUTSIDE. _NOW._" She shoved the lieutenant out of the door and closed it behind her. They stood in the hallway and the mink started scolding him in Italian. "_I've had just about enough of you! You first stalk me around the place, then spread these rumors of me being your girl, then you harass the furs I work with, and you're starting fights with inmates, including the ones I'm trying to treat! You are nothing but a bully and a sick, sick man! Either you go now and leave me alone, or I will go to the Warden! Don''t *FUCK* with me, Venezio!_" She turned to leave but the wolverine grabbed her by the arm and turned her to look at him. "_Isabella, wait! Just, please wait! Look, I know I've been acting out, but you have to understand that I deeply care for you! Remember when we first met? I was so lost and broken...but you brought me out of a dark place. You were so kind and gentle, and...and I needed that. Isabella, I loved you and still do._" He loosen his grip on her and placed her paw on his chest where his heart is. "_You feel this? It beats for you. I only think about you every single day. We had something, didn't we? Surely you had felt the same with me all those months ago._" Isabella was silent for a moment. She lowered her eyes and sighed sadly. "_Venezio...I'm so sorry that you felt that we had a connection. I mean, I did cared about you, but only as a patient. But then the things you did...I don't like it. What you're doing is not love for me, and I think you are confused. You know nothing about me and I think you need to see someone to help you. I'm sorry, Venezio, but I don't love you._" She pulled her paw away and goes back into the room, leaving a heartbroken wolverine in the hallway.
> 
> ...



Reggie quietly approaches her. "Are you okay?" he asks, concern in his voice.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 27, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> "I wonder too." Peter mused, walking beside Fallon. "You think we could visit him?"



"Of course, lad. We have a few minutes to check up on him. Unless you have other plans?"

Peter...

*[Go visit Sal] [Go to your cell]
*


JackJackal said:


> Jack was speechless after all that. She was right! He was a victim to their twisted tactics. His mind was being overwhelmed with everything that was happening. He was failing. No matter what he did he screwed up. He had to focus to bring his mind back to reality. The past is past what he needed to do now is pull it together and make the best of the present while preparing for the future
> 
> ". . .just take your damn quills and fuck off Satine." Terry growled in defeat knowing he underestimated the woman.



Finally, the guards came up and see the scene before them. Satine stood up and walked away, letting the guards free Terry and throw him back into his cell. The porcupine start heading back to James's cell. 

(@Captain TrashPanda )



pandepix said:


> Reggie quietly approaches her. "Are you okay?" he asks, concern in his voice.



Isabella was quiet for a moment. She took a deep breath and sighed. "O-oh, yes. Just...just tired, that's all." She pulled out the medicine and poured him a cup of water, then turns around and offered them to him. He sees that her eyes are a bit watery like she wanted to cry.



Captain TrashPanda said:


> Sash expected to get pulled off by the guards but saw they did not do a thing to stop her. She looked to Mama Shank and smirked as she kept the wolverine incapacitated. She felt her hair being pulled and she grimaced, moving her head and snapping her maw at his hand. She quickly sat up and grabbed his other lower leg, now having both his knees under tremendous pressure. She laughed more and yelled to the other inmates. "Comrades, should I snap his legs? He is corrupt, you see his deeds every day! He treats us like <trash,> he should know what it feel like! He can go see his 'gorl' and tell her that a Russian RuThLeSsLy attacked him!" She then looked back as Venezio struggled and whispered. "Cry for mercy, and I will let you go. Or, you will be left to crawl to infirmary. Your choice, you silly puppy."



The female inmates cheered the white wolf on as she basically is making him her bitch. Mama Shank smiled and nod her head in approval while most laughed and cheered. Venezio growled and yell, "GET THE FUCK OFF OF ME!!! AAAAAAAARRRGGGH!!!!" He continues to struggle and yell out in pain.

All of a sudden, the double doors of the cafeteria opened up and the Warden appeared. When the inmates and guards saw him, they immediately went silent. The room was so quiet that it felt like Sashenka and Venezio was the only furs in the room. The Warden walked in taking each thunderous steps into the cafeteria as all eyes were on him. The only thing being heard beside his steps were Venezio's screaming and hollering. The water buffalo soon got close to where the two fighting furs where and just stood there with his arms behind his back and looking down at the white wolf. He cleared his throat before making his command. " Inmate W-74801. Release the lieutenant." Mama Shank looked Sashenka with a hard look and fear in her eyes, basically telling her silently to obey his command.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Dec 27, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> "Of course, lad. We have a few minutes to check up on him. Unless you have other plans?"
> 
> Peter...
> 
> ...



[Go visit Sal]

"I think we should go visit Sal. Besides, we still have to talk about our plan." Peter reminded him. He hadn't been able to think of anything, maybe having other people brainstorm with him will help?


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 27, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Finally, the guards came up and see the scene before them. Satine stood up and walked away, letting the guards free Terry and throw him back into his cell. The porcupine start heading back to James's cell.
> 
> (@Captain TrashPanda )


James' maw was slightly agape as he had watched what happened, Satine putting both Jack and Terry down and back into their cells. He composed himself as she walked back and cleared his throat. "Damn... I thought that was gonna turn out a whole lot different. I guess I underestimated you... my apologies." He sat back down on the bed for her to treat his wounds.


HopeTLioness said:


> The female inmates cheered the white wolf on as she basically is making him her bitch. Mama Shank smiled and nod her head in approval while most laughed and cheered. Venezio growled and yell, "GET THE FUCK OFF OF ME!!! AAAAAAAARRRGGGH!!!!" He continues to struggle and yell out in pain.
> 
> All of a sudden, the double doors of the cafeteria opened up and the Warden appeared. When the inmates and guards saw him, they immediately went silent. The room was so quiet that it felt like Sashenka and Venezio was the only furs in the room. The Warden walked in taking each thunderous steps into the cafeteria as all eyes were on him. The only thing being heard beside his steps were Venezio's screaming and hollering. The water buffalo soon got close to where the two fighting furs where and just stood there with his arms behind his back and looking down at the white wolf. He cleared his throat before making his command. " Inmate W-74801. Release the lieutenant." Mama Shank looked Sashenka with a hard look and fear in her eyes, basically telling her silently to obey his command.


Sash was about an inch away from snapping both his lower legs when a large fur loomed over her. She had noticed everyone had gone dead silent as she turned her head up, her eyes going wide as she quickly let go and climbed off, scooting away on her backside as she looked to the water buffalo in fear, the blood drained from her face. She scooted away on her backside as she sputtered in Russian to the warden. <"It's not what you think! It was self-defense, he shoved me and threatened me! I was only protecting myself!"> she quickly got off in her native tongue.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 27, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> [Go visit Sal]
> 
> "I think we should go visit Sal. Besides, we still have to talk about our plan." Peter reminded him. He hadn't been able to think of anything, maybe having other people brainstorm with him will help?



Fallon nod to him and they soon made it to Sal's cell. He cleared his throat and called out to him. "Oi! Lad, yer alright? I sure hope ya didn't get in trouble fer kickin' that jackasses' ass!"

(@Seph )




Captain TrashPanda said:


> James' maw was slightly agape as he had watched what happened, Satine putting both Jack and Terry down and back into their cells. He composed himself as she walked back and cleared his throat. "Damn... I thought that was gonna turn out a whole lot different. I guess I underestimated you... my apologies." He sat back down on the bed for her to treat his wounds.



Satine couldn't help but smiled at him as she entered the cell and closed the door behind her. She walked over to continue taking supplies out and goes to work on his bandages, being as careful as she could.




Captain TrashPanda said:


> Sash was about an inch away from snapping both his lower legs when a large fur loomed over her. She had noticed everyone had gone dead silent as she turned her head up, her eyes going wide as she quickly let go and climbed off, scooting away on her backside as she looked to the water buffalo in fear, the blood drained from her face. She scooted away on her backside as she sputtered in Russian to the warden. <"It's not what you think! It was self-defense, he shoved me and threatened me! I was only protecting myself!"> she quickly got off in her native tongue.



The Warden just stood there in silence as he stared at her. He then slowly turned his head to see Venezio panting and grunting in pain. Venezio looked back and up at his boss, also having fear in his eyes as he spoke in Italian. "_Sir, whatever she's saying, she's lying! I did nothing of the sort!_" The water buffalo narrowed his maroon eyes down at him as he spoke back. "_Venezio. Why have you failed me? You have been harassing everyone in my prison, and I'm tired of the complaints. Have I not had this discussion with you a few days ago? Apparently a warning wasn't enough. _" The Warden snapped his fingers, and immediately, two gorilla guards came up and grabbed Venezio by each arm. The wolverine starts to struggle as he looked up at the Warden in fear. " _Take him to the Boiler Room. I will be there momentarily._" The Warden commanded, and Venezio immediately, starts begging for forgiveness. He cried out and struggled as he gets dragged away and out of the cafeteria as everyone else watched in fear.

After the wolverine was gone, he set his eyes on Sashenka. He then spoke to her in Russian. "_Wolf. How dare you attack one of my officers. Do you think that you can just do anything you want in my prison?_"He stepped closer to her and squatted in front of her. He reached his huge hoofs and grabbed her by the jar as he stared into her icy blue eyes. "_Hmmm. Such a strong soul you have, my dear. I will have to break that._" He let's go of her and stood up before making a command to his guards. "Hold her down." Suddenly, a black bear guard and a tiger guard comes up and grabs Sashenka by the arms and legs. They flipped her over to lay on her back as she struggled and pinned her down by her wrists and ankles. As they sustained the white wolf, the water buffalo took off his coat and rolled up his sleeves. Another guard comes up to him and provides him with an 8ft bull whip, and all the female either gasped silently, or trembled. Rada quickly grabs Akako and held her to comfort her and placed a paw over her maw just in case she tried to protest and screamed out. Mama Shank stood up in her chair as she looked on in fear and prepares for the worse. The Warden slowly walks over to Sash with the bull whip in his right hoof and spoke again in English. " I'm sorry that I have to ruin your beautiful, white coat, but you must be made as an example." He raised the whip high into the air and wait waited for a moment.

............................

*CRACK!*

He swings his arm fast and hard as the whip hit the wolf right on the back. The female inmates flinched from the crack of the whip and the impact it brought.

*CRACK!*

Rada held Akako tightly as the kitsune watched in horror. The guards in the back even flinched and cringed at the scene. Sashenka's cries were loud that it echoed around the room. Mama Shank's eyes filled with tears as she felt her heart sting with every licks from the whip, hurting the girl. Her fist tighten and body shaken.

*CRACK!*

The Warden delivered his final blow on the white wolf and saw that her back were bleeding. Figuring that she had enough, he looked to everyone in the room and then looked back to the guards that was holding her down. "Take her to solitary." They released her and dragged her limped body out of the cafeteria and down the hallway. The Warden gave a guard back the whip and looked to everyone in the room. "Attention, all inmates. This will happen if you break any of my rules or get out of hand. You are in _my_ prison, and in here, there is no hope for you. You all will not leave this place unless I give you permission to. You all belong to _me_. Lunch is over go back to your cells. That is all." He then unrolls his sleeves, put back on his coat, and then left the cafeteria.


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

As Satine was throwing the bandages away, she heard footsteps down the all along with a body being dragged. Curious, she walked over to the door and peeked out of the window to see what's going on. In her horror, she sees Sash's bloody back with whips marking on it and watched that the black bear guard opened cell S-5, take her in to lay on her stomach on the bed, walked out, closed the door, and walked away.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Dec 27, 2019)

Akako's eyes widened and her fist clenched into an iron grip. As Rada held her back she throttled and fidgeted trying to get free. "NO! NO!!! GET YOUR HANDS OF HER", she screamed as the man thrashed Sashenka, "STOP!!! STOP IT!!! YOUR HURTING HER!!!". She turned to the girl holding her back. Her eyes filled with pulsating anger, "LET GO!!! LETGO LETGO LETGOLETGOLETGO!!!". Once the wolf was finished being disciplined and carried away the kitsune collapse to the floor. Bearing her teeth foam piled up as the hair on the back if her neck shot up. "NO ONE TAKES HER FROM ME!!!", she cries after the warden already departed, "I'LL KILL YOU OVER FILTHY HORNED FUCK!!! I'LL KILL YOU!!!".


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 27, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> Akako's eyes widened and her fist clenched into an iron grip. As Rada held her back she throttled and fidgeted trying to get free. "NO! NO!!! GET YOUR HANDS OF HER", she screamed as the man thrashed Sashenka, "STOP!!! STOP IT!!! YOUR HURTING HER!!!". She turned to the girl holding her back. Her eyes filled with pulsating anger, "LET GO!!! LETGO LETGO LETGOLETGOLETGO!!!". Once the wolf was finished being disciplined and carried away the kitsune collapse to the floor. Bearing her teeth foam piled up as the hair on the back if her neck shot up. "NO ONE TAKES HER FROM ME!!!", she cries after the warden already departed, "I'LL KILL YOU OVER FILTHY HORNED FUCK!!! I'LL KILL YOU!!!".



Rada held on and shushed her. Mama Shank came over, grabbed Akako and shake her while scolding her in a hushed tone. "Hush, girl! You hush right now! You want him to come after you, next?! I know you are upset, and so am I, but you need to calm down! This is why it is important to have this meeting tonight! We will get through this together. Alright?"


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Dec 27, 2019)

The girl didn't listen as she was consumed by primordial rage. "HE TOOK HER FROM ME SO I TAKE HIS LIFE!!!", white froth sprayed from her mouth as she speaks, "I'LL RIP OUT HIS EYES AND SHOVE THEM DOWN HIS THROAT!!!".


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 27, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Satine couldn't help but smiled at him as she entered the cell and closed the door behind her. She walked over to continue taking supplies out and goes to work on his bandages, being as careful as she could.


James made a grunt here and there as she treated his wounds, the pain slowly easing as the days slowly crawled on. He chuckled and shook his head as she treated him. "Man, you showed him, huh? Took on two lunatics and put them in their place."


HopeTLioness said:


> The Warden just stood there in silence as he stared at her. He then slowly turned his head to see Venezio panting and grunting in pain. Venezio looked back and up at his boss, also having fear in his eyes as he spoke in Italian. "_Sir, whatever she's saying, she's lying! I did nothing of the sort!_" The water buffalo narrowed his maroon eyes down at him as he spoke back. "_Venezio. Why have you failed me? You have been harassing everyone in my prison, and I'm tired of the complaints. Have I not had this discussion with you a few days ago? Apparently a warning wasn't enough. _" The Warden snapped his fingers, and immediately, two gorilla guards came up and grabbed Venezio by each arm. The wolverine starts to struggle as he looked up at the Warden in fear. " _Take him to the Boiler Room. I will be there momentarily._" The Warden commanded, and Venezio immediately, starts begging for forgiveness. He cried out and struggled as he gets dragged away and out of the cafeteria as everyone else watched in fear.
> 
> After the wolverine was gone, he set his eyes on Sashenka. He then spoke to her in Russian. "_Wolf. How dare you attack one of my officers. Do you think that you can just do anything you want in my prison?_"He stepped closer to her and squatted in front of her. He reached his huge hoofs and grabbed her by the jar as he stared into her icy blue eyes. "_Hmmm. Such a strong soul you have, my dear. I will have to break that._" He let's go of her and stood up before making a command to his guards. "Hold her down." Suddenly, a black bear guard and a tiger guard comes up and grabs Sashenka by the arms and legs. They flipped her over to lay on her back as she struggled and pinned her down by her wrists and ankles. As they sustained the white wolf, the water buffalo took off his coat and rolled up his sleeves. Another guard comes up to him and provides him with an 8ft bull whip, and all the female either gasped silently, or trembled. Rada quickly grabs Akako and held her to comfort her and placed a paw over her maw just in case she tried to protest and screamed out. Mama Shank stood up in her chair as she looked on in fear and prepares for the worse. The Warden slowly walks over to Sash with the bull whip in his right hoof and spoke again in English. " I'm sorry that I have to ruin your beautiful, white coat, but you must be made as an example." He raised the whip high into the air and wait waited for a moment.
> 
> ...


Sash was about to plead in Russian that she had been acting in self-defense when she was turned over on her back and held down. She squirmed and looked to see the whip drawn. Her eyes went wide and she squirmed hard. _"NO! SIR, I WAS DEFENDING MYSELF!! PLEASE, SHOW MERCY!!" _she screamed out. As the whip tore her back, she screamed out in pain, unable to free herself as she slowly began to bleed. Again, and agonized scream coming from her, now praying frantically in Russian. The final stroke hit her and she felt it break the skin, blood now quickly turning her white fur red. She screamed in pain as she felt herself become lightheaded, her heartbeat thumping in her ears.


GrimnCoyote said:


> Akako's eyes widened and her fist clenched into an iron grip. As Rada held her back she throttled and fidgeted trying to get free. "NO! NO!!! GET YOUR HANDS OF HER", she screamed as the man thrashed Sashenka, "STOP!!! STOP IT!!! YOUR HURTING HER!!!". She turned to the girl holding her back. Her eyes filled with pulsating anger, "LET GO!!! LETGO LETGO LETGOLETGOLETGO!!!". Once the wolf was finished being disciplined and carried away the kitsune collapse to the floor. Bearing her teeth foam piled up as the hair on the back if her neck shot up. "NO ONE TAKES HER FROM ME!!!", she cries after the warden already departed, "I'LL KILL YOU OVER FILTHY HORNED FUCK!!! I'LL KILL YOU!!!".


As Sash was drug away, she looked up to Akako, tears in her eyes. She made a weak "shh" noise as she was drug away, leaving a trail of blood behind her and out the door.


HopeTLioness said:


> As Satine was throwing the bandages away, she heard footsteps down the all along with a body being dragged. Curious, she walked over to the door and peeked out of the window to see what's going on. In her horror, she sees Sash's bloody back with whips marking on it and watched that the black bear guard opened cell S-5, take her in to lay on her stomach on the bed, walked out, closed the door, and walked away.


James could also hear the noise of a body being drug as he sat on the bed. He watched Satine go to the door and flinch in horror. He raised his eyebrow and spoke softly as he rubbed the good side of his face. "Something wrong? What happened out there?"
Sash was very lightheaded, her back stinging and radiating pain. She felt herself be thrown into the bed and the door clang shut. She whimpered and weakly rubbed her eyes. “H-help... somebody...” she barely got out as blood soaked her back and stained the sheets.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 28, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> The girl didn't listen as she was consumed by primordial rage. "HE TOOK HER FROM ME SO I TAKE HIS LIFE!!!", white froth sprayed from her mouth as she speaks, "I'LL RIP OUT HIS EYES AND SHOVE THEM DOWN HIS THROAT!!!".



In a quick and hard movement, Mama Shank slapped her across the face and grabbed her jaws to make the kitsune look dead in her brown eyes. "Listen to me! Listen, I say! We are going to help her out and we will get our revenge. What he did was wrong and uncalled for! Sashenka is a sweet and tough girl, and we help our own. But you need to calm yourself or you will end up like her and it won't help her situation any better. Now I have connections that will help us to our cause, but I need you to stay focus! Remember, we have a meeting tonight! Don't mess this up! Alright? Do you hear me, child? ...AKAKO, DO YOU HEAR ME?!"




Captain TrashPanda said:


> James could also hear the noise of a body being drug as he sat on the bed. He watched Satine go to the door and flinch in horror. He raised his eyebrow and spoke softly as he rubbed the good side of his face. "Something wrong? What happened out there?"
> Sash was very lightheaded, her back stinging and radiating pain. She felt herself be thrown into the bed and the door clang shut. She whimpered and weakly rubbed her eyes. “H-help... somebody...” she barely got out as blood soaked her back and stained the sheets.



Satine quickly turned around and head back to James's bed. She pulled out  painkillers and hands him two pills. "Here, take these and wait for me. There's an emergency that I need to take care of." She quickly gathered her supplies in her bag and hurried to the door. She knocked on it, and a guard came up and opened the door for her. She hurried out and the door closed behind her, then she beckons the guard to follow her and head to S-5. Once she made it to the door, she looked to the guard. "Open it. Now." The guard obeyed the scary nurse and let her in. Satine walked in as sees the poor white wolf on the bed, bleeding and whimpering. She walks over to her and kneel beside her as Sash whimpered more. Satine goes to touch Sash, but sees her flinched and whimpers more. She shushed her softly and pets her on the head. "Shhh, shhh. It's alright. I'm a nurse, and I'm here to help you." Satine goes into her medical bag and pulled out the painkillers. She took out four pills and goes to draw a cup of water from the sink. She gently held her head and helped her take the pills and water so she could feel better. "There. That should help with the pain." She then got up and walked over to the window to called the guard and order him to get a new shirt for the wounded white wolf. After he leaves, Satine goes back and took out the scissors. "Alright. I'm going to cut your shirt open so I can treat your back. It will hurt so bare with me."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 28, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Satine quickly turned around and head back to James's bed. She pulled out painkillers and hands him two pills. "Here, take these and wait for me. There's an emergency that I need to take care of." She quickly gathered her supplies in her bag and hurried to the door. She knocked on it, and a guard came up and opened the door for her. She hurried out and the door closed behind her, then she beckons the guard to follow her and head to S-5. Once she made it to the door, she looked to the guard. "Open it. Now." The guard obeyed the scary nurse and let her in. Satine walked in as sees the poor white wolf on the bed, bleeding and whimpering. She walks over to her and kneels beside her as Sash whimpered more. Satine goes to touch Sash, but sees her flinched and whimpers more. She shushed her softly and pets her on the head. "Shhh, shhh. It's alright. I'm a nurse, and I'm here to help you." Satine goes into her medical bag and pulled out the painkillers. She took out four pills and goes to draw a cup of water from the sink. She gently held her head and helped her take the pills and water so she could feel better. "There. That should help with the pain." She then got up and walked over to the window to called the guard and order him to get a new shirt for the wounded white wolf. After he leaves, Satine goes back and took out the scissors. "Alright. I'm going to cut your shirt open so I can treat your back. It will hurt so bear with me."


James raised an eyebrow and took the meds. "Uhh, ok..." He went to the sink and took the meds as he waited for Satine to come back.

Sash was having trouble breathing she was in so much pain. She heard the door open and she yelped and clenched her fists when someone touched her back. She whimpered as she took the meds, then heard scissors being pulled out. She huffed slightly, unable to take deep breaths, before speaking in pain. "O-ok... I-I can't breathe... I-It hurt to breathe..."


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Dec 28, 2019)

"...I hear you", she said wiping her mouth. "The meeting, its about freeing our selves and burning this place to the ground right? Bring hell to them as punishment for their massacring of the same word. Well I was in before but now I'm dead determined". Now in a calmer tone she looked Mama Shank directly in her eyes, "just know the Warden is mine. I'm going to stripping that bakayarous pelt of while he's still conscious and strangle him to death with it. And if anyone has any opposition to that they can shinjimae".


----------



## Seph (Dec 28, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Fallon nod to him and they soon made it to Sal's cell. He cleared his throat and called out to him. "Oi! Lad, yer alright? I sure hope ya didn't get in trouble fer kickin' that jackasses' ass!"
> 
> (@Seph )
> 
> ...


Sal hadn’t fallen asleep yet when he heard Fallon’s voice. He looked up and saw Fallon and Peter standing outside his cell. “No trouble with the guards, but my body is mad at me.” Sal said, as he slowly got up. “Is it lunch already?” Sal asked, disoriented.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 28, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James raised an eyebrow and took the meds. "Uhh, ok..." He went to the sink and took the meds as he waited for Satine to come back.
> 
> Sash was having trouble breathing she was in so much pain. She heard the door open and she yelped and clenched her fists when someone touched her back. She whimpered as she took the meds, then heard scissors being pulled out. She huffed slightly, unable to take deep breaths, before speaking in pain. "O-ok... I-I can't breathe... I-It hurt to breathe..."



"That's because you're in a lot of pain. Once the medicine kicks in, it will help you breath better. So for now try to breathe into the nose and out through the mouth." Satine explains and begins to gently cut the back of the shirt with scissors. She went all the way up to the neck, and pulled the flaps back to exposed her bloody, scarred back. She starts cleaning the wounds and fur carefully and gently rubs ointment on it. After treating it and bandaging it for half an hour, she was finished. The guard came with the new shirt and Satine took it and helps Sash put it on. She lays her down on her side and starts packing everything. "Alright, I'm done. I'll come and check on you later tonight. Try to get some rest." She gathered her medical bag and left Sash's cell so the white wolf can rest. Satine goes back into James's cell and sets her medical bag next to him. "My apologies for the wait. Now where were we?"



GrimnCoyote said:


> "...I hear you", she said wiping her mouth. "The meeting, its about freeing our selves and burning this place to the ground right? Bring hell to them as punishment for their massacring of the same word. Well I was in before but now I'm dead determined". Now in a calmer tone she looked Mama Shank directly in her eyes, "just know the Warden is mine. I'm going to stripping that bakayarous pelt of while he's still conscious and strangle him to death with it. And if anyone has any opposition to that they can shinjimae".



Mama Shank nod her head to her. "Yes. I will personally make sure you will get your revenge on him. Now go to your cell and I will see you at dinner." The orangutan let her go and everyone starts to head out and back to their cells. The bells goes off, signaling for Cell B to go have their lunch.




Seph said:


> Sal hadn’t fallen asleep yet when he heard Fallon’s voice. He looked up and saw Fallon and Peter standing outside his cell. “No trouble with the guards, but my body is mad at me.” Sal said, as he slowly got up. “Is it lunch already?” Sal asked, disoriented.



Just before Fallon answered him, the bell went off. The mandrill chuckled and looked back at the bear. "Does that answer yer question, mate? Come, we got things to discuss."


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Dec 28, 2019)

After the bell rang Akako headed back to her cell. I anger she full force punched the wall. "Sashenka...", she stands with her head down, "we will be together soon...and once I do you won't ever have to be alone again".


----------



## Seph (Dec 28, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> "That's because you're in a lot of pain. Once the medicine kicks in, it will help you breath better. So for now try to breathe into the nose and out through the mouth." Satine explains and begins to gently cut the back of the shirt with scissors. She went all the way up to the neck, and pulled the flaps back to exposed her bloody, scarred back. She starts cleaning the wounds and fur carefully and gently rubs ointment on it. After treating it and bandaging it for half an hour, she was finished. The guard came with the new shirt and Satine took it and helps Sash put it on. She lays her down on her side and starts packing everything. "Alright, I'm done. I'll come and check on you later tonight. Try to get some rest." She gathered her medical bag and left Sash's cell so the white wolf can rest. Satine goes back into James's cell and sets her medical bag next to him. "My apologies for the wait. Now where were we?"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sal grunted in response before forcing himself to his feet, the pills hadn’t done anything yet and he was struggling to move. He walked out and joined them in the hallway.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 28, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> "That's because you're in a lot of pain. Once the medicine kicks in, it will help you breath better. So for now try to breathe into the nose and out through the mouth." Satine explains and begins to gently cut the back of the shirt with scissors. She went all the way up to the neck, and pulled the flaps back to exposed her bloody, scarred back. She starts cleaning the wounds and fur carefully and gently rubs ointment on it. After treating it and bandaging it for half an hour, she was finished. The guard came with the new shirt and Satine took it and helps Sash put it on. She lays her down on her side and starts packing everything. "Alright, I'm done. I'll come and check on you later tonight. Try to get some rest."


Sash took shallow breaths, feeling her bloody shirt stripped away. As soon as she touched her bloody back she screamed in pain, whimpering and trembling. Tears streamed down her face, soaking the sheet as she screamed and grimaced, the porcupine rubbing ointment on her back and bandaging it. She breathed quick, her head spinning and becoming unable to think straight. Finally, after what felt like an eternity, Satine helped her put the shirt on. She laid on her side, still shaking and taking slightly deeper breaths. She looked to the porcupine and nodded, closing her eyes and crying herself to sleep as Satine left.


HopeTLioness said:


> Satine goes back into James's cell and sets her medical bag next to him. "My apologies for the wait. Now where were we?"


James was standing in his cell and was shadowboxing out of boredom, throwing punches at an imaginary foe, no one in particular in his mind. He heard the door open and he stopped mid punch, making a small awkward choke for a moment before clearing his throat and sitting back down. "Uhh... you gave me meds and said there was an emergency you needed to take care of." He smiled a small smile before looking to her. "Y'know, I never did get your name. We've talked so much and I don't know your name. I'm James, if you didn't know already, heh."


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Dec 28, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> *[Chicago: Paw’s Delight Diner. 5:45 A.M.]*
> 
> Benjamin arrived at his restaurant in his pick-up truck and parked it. He sighed as he got out, slammed the door, and head towards the door. When he got to the door, he noticed a package by the door with an envelope on top addressed to him. He picked it up and took it inside with him. Once settled in his office alone, Benjamin opened the envelope and discovered a letter from Hope. He carefully read it over, and was shocked by what he read, feeling uneasy.  He quickly made a call to her apartment, but there was no answer. He called again and got the same result. He cursed under his breath and made a call to James’ House.
> 
> ...



Elvrya took a look around the room, taking everyone in. "Now that I'm here, I'd like to talk about business. More specifically, what kind of services you need from _me_." She said. "I'm willing to give you a lot of things, including my Personal Assistant here. Jefferson can easily help you with anything you need."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 29, 2019)

Seph said:


> Sal grunted in response before forcing himself to his feet, the pills hadn’t done anything yet and he was struggling to move. He walked out and joined them in the hallway.



Fallon, Sal, and Peter made their way to the cafeteria and got their lunch. As they waited in line, a fox walked up behind the Mandrill and whispered something in his ear. Fallon's eyes widen as he looked back at the fox in shock. "Are ye sure, mate?" The fox nod to him and Fallon nodded back. After they got their food, the three furs sat in the far back and Fallon spoke in a hushed tone. "Aye, you wouldn't believe what ye mate just told me. Apparently, thee lieutenant got his butt whooped by a female white wolf, then got a heavy punishment from the Warden. Also, he's been suspended for six months. Unfortunately fer thee lass, she got tree lashes 'n sent to Solitary for a month."



Captain TrashPanda said:


> James was standing in his cell and was shadowboxing out of boredom, throwing punches at an imaginary foe, no one in particular in his mind. He heard the door open and he stopped mid punch, making a small awkward choke for a moment before clearing his throat and sitting back down. "Uhh... you gave me meds and said there was an emergency you needed to take care of." He smiled a small smile before looking to her. "Y'know, I never did get your name. We've talked so much and I don't know your name. I'm James, if you didn't know already, heh."



Satine walked in just to see him shadowboxing and being awkward. She couldn't help but smiled and walked over to put ointment on his face. When he asked her for her name and introduced himself, she glanced at him before focusing on his burn marks. "You had never asked, that's why." After she finished his face, she bandages on his face and then starts to work on his arm. After a few minutes of silence of unwrapping his bandage, she finally spoke. "It's Satine."



Liseran Thistle said:


> Elvrya took a look around the room, taking everyone in. "Now that I'm here, I'd like to talk about business. More specifically, what kind of services you need from _me_." She said. "I'm willing to give you a lot of things, including my Personal Assistant here. Jefferson can easily help you with anything you need."



[Temporary taking over Wulf to move things along.]

After everyone is settled in, Wulf looked to Elvyra and cleared his throat. "Miss. Highwater. Jefferson. Dr. Chameleon. Thank you for taking the time to come here and have this meeting with us. Let's get straight to the point. The Whitepaws are in desperate need of help. Our Donness, Sabrina Whitepaw, as well as most of our best elites are missing. A week ago, They, along with two of our allies, The Pride and Iron Fists, came together to storm a factory in Arizona to stop the MS23 once and for all. Unfortunately, it was a set up. Most of our allies were killed, and only a few of the Whitepaws were taken into custody. They even destroyed our Arizona branch, killing everyone, except one, little girl who escaped the carnage. And the only ones that escaped the factory were these two." He explained and pointed to Zach and Umbra before continuing. "So far, my associate, Fia, has scouts in Europe trying to locate them.  Now, what we're asking is supplies of weapons and men who can do the job in helping us get our people back. It will be dangerous, so if you're not for it, I understand. But we really need the help we can get. Do any of you have any questions?"


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 29, 2019)

*[Chicago: Grocery Store. 10:01 a.m.]*

Tori and Noah is seen coming out of the store, the mouse carrying a bag and the possum carrying two. They start walking on the sidewalk trying to find a better spot to catch the cab and talking. "Thank you for coming to shop with me, Noah. I didn't realize that I needed much food to get. Then again, Paul has a big appetite, so I have to make sure I got enough to make his belly full." She giggled and then sighed. "Hey, Noah. Can I ask you a question?"

@GrimnCoyote


----------



## Seph (Dec 29, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Fallon, Sal, and Peter made their way to the cafeteria and got their lunch. As they waited in line, a fox walked up behind the Mandrill and whispered something in his ear. Fallon's eyes widen as he looked back at the fox in shock. "Are ye sure, mate?" The fox nod to him and Fallon nodded back. After they got their food, the three furs sat in the far back and Fallon spoke in a hushed tone. "Aye, you wouldn't believe what ye mate just told me. Apparently, thee lieutenant got his butt whooped by a female white wolf, then got a heavy punishment from the Warden. Also, he's been suspended for six months. Unfortunately fer thee lass, she got tree lashes 'n sent to Solitary for a month."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sal laughed as Fallon told the story, he was laughing at how bad everything had turned out of the lieutenant, and Sal would likely never see the lieutenant again. Six months was a long time, and they would either have escaped by then, or Sal would die from his constant overdose of pain pills. But that didn't worry Sal too much, he was confident that they would escape. He started eating his lunch as he waited for Fallon to start talking about what ever he had come up with for their escape.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Dec 29, 2019)

"Question", he paused finishing his drink, "MS23? What is it?. Never been a part of this, require further elaboration".

______________________________________________________________________________________

The possum struggled with the two bags. Every now and again he'd almost fall over while walking and push himself back up with his tail. "Hey don't mention it", Noah said happily, "us rodents gotta stick together...a racoons a rodent right?". When Tori asked him a question he answered, "sure I'm all ears".


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 29, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Satine walked in just to see him shadowboxing and being awkward. She couldn't help but smiled and walked over to put ointment on his face. When he asked her for her name and introduced himself, she glanced at him before focusing on his burn marks. "You had never asked, that's why." After she finished his face, she bandages on his face and then starts to work on his arm. After a few minutes of silence of unwrapping his bandage, she finally spoke. "It's Satine."


James nodded when she told him her name as she worked on his arm. He had discovered however that as his face healed, he couldn’t feel the burnt side too well anymore. He’d touch the bandages and would only feel slight pain, not the pressure of his paw. He sighed and looked to the porcupine as she worked on him. “Satine... that’s a pretty name. Never heard of it before.” He smiled softly before looking away and down to the floor, thinking just about how he’d survive in here alone.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 29, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "Question", he paused finishing his drink, "MS23? What is it?. Never been a part of this, require further elaboration".



Fia decided to answer his question. "The MS23 is a drug and trafficking cartel that has a goal to make tons of money and doesn't care who they will hurt, including their own employees. They also have an elite squad known as the Blackpaws, lead by their Don, Fang. They are very, very dangerous."



GrimnCoyote said:


> The possum struggled with the two bags. Every now and again he'd almost fall over while walking and push himself back up with his tail. "Hey don't mention it", Noah said happily, "us rodents gotta stick together...a racoons a rodent right?". When Tori asked him a question he answered, "sure I'm all ears".



Tori giggled and shook her head. "Noah, you're not a rodent. You're a marsupial. And raccoons are part of the Procyonid family. So you and Paul are not rodents. Anyway, I wanted to ask if you have heard from Hope today? Because I'm worried that something happened to her, and Paul and Benny knows about it but won't tell me. "




Captain TrashPanda said:


> James nodded when she told him her name as she worked on his arm. He had discovered however that as his face healed, he couldn’t feel the burnt side too well anymore. He’d touch the bandages and would only feel slight pain, not the pressure of his paw. He sighed and looked to the porcupine as she worked on him. “Satine... that’s a pretty name. Never heard of it before.” He smiled softly before looking away and down to the floor, thinking just about how he’d survive in here alone.



"It's French. It means 'satin smooth'." She shook her head as she finished putting ointment on his arm and bandage it. "Yes, my father had a real sense of humor. It is the opposite of what I am."


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Dec 29, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Fallon, Sal, and Peter made their way to the cafeteria and got their lunch. As they waited in line, a fox walked up behind the Mandrill and whispered something in his ear. Fallon's eyes widen as he looked back at the fox in shock. "Are ye sure, mate?" The fox nod to him and Fallon nodded back. After they got their food, the three furs sat in the far back and Fallon spoke in a hushed tone. "Aye, you wouldn't believe what ye mate just told me. Apparently, thee lieutenant got his butt whooped by a female white wolf, then got a heavy punishment from the Warden. Also, he's been suspended for six months. Unfortunately fer thee lass, she got tree lashes 'n sent to Solitary for a month."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"A white wolf?" Peter muttered. "I think I might know her!".
............................................................

"You need weapons and men..." She nodded. "Well alright then. That should be easy enough. Jefferson is just one of the few people I can spare to help you with this situation. As for weapons..." She glanced at Jefferson. "How much for a few weapons from the Pinkertons?"

Jefferson thought for awhile. "I suppose it would be quite a lot, considering they don't just let their  Detectives have them unless it's for a serious assignment that could be dangerous for them." She explained. 

"Right, and we can't exactly go up to them and just ask for some...I have an idea that could work, though." Elvyra said. "I'll tell the Pinkerton director that I need more of their men, and that I need them to be well armed. I'll be needing them to investigate rumors of a possible speakeasy near one of my hospitals. That should be convincing enough, don't you think?"

"It should, Ma'am. However, we can't exactly trust any detective with the truth. Let me be the one to pick out the Detectives I know we can trust with this assignment."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 29, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> "A white wolf?" Peter muttered. "I think I might know her!".
> ............................................................
> 
> "You need weapons and men..." She nodded. "Well alright then. That should be easy enough. Jefferson is just one of the few people I can spare to help you with this situation. As for weapons..." She glanced at Jefferson. "How much for a few weapons from the Pinkertons?"
> ...



"Sounds like a plan. We need more allies than spies, for sure. Anyway, any more questions or concerns?" Fia asked as she looked at everyone in the room.

(@GrimnCoyote @Wulf Canavar @Liseran Thistle )




Liseran Thistle said:


> "A white wolf?" Peter muttered. "I think I might know her!".



Before Fallon could speak, a jackal guard come up and pointed to Peter. "Hey, you! There's a mess in the hallways, and I want you to clean it."

Peter...

*[Go with the guard.] [Tell him that you're still eating.]*


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Dec 29, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> "Sounds like a plan. We need more allies than spies, for sure. Anyway, any more questions or concerns?" Fia asked as she looked at everyone in the room.
> 
> (@GrimnCoyote @Wulf Canavar @Liseran Thistle )
> 
> ...



"I do." Zach said. "Just what exactly are we supposed to do? We have everything we need, how are we going to use it now?"
...........................................

[Go with the Guard]

Peter sighed reluctantly. "I'll go, I'm sure it'll only take a few minutes at most." He told Fallon and Sal. Peter got up, and followed the guard.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 29, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> "I do." Zach said. "Just what exactly are we supposed to do? We have everything we need, how are we going to use it now?"
> ...........................................
> 
> [Go with the Guard]
> ...



Wulf spoke up to explain the plan. "First thing is first, we need to locate Sabrina and the other Whitepaws. We then need to find a place to regroup and build up what we lost. And once we find them, we'll make a plan for their rescue." 

"So far, I have scouts that are in London, France, and Greece. They will send word to me once they had found them." Fia explained.


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Peter was taken to the hallway of Solitary where there's a trail of blood going down the hall and then turned into a cell. The guard provided the bunny with a mop and bucket and goes to talk to the other guard. As he cleaned the trail, he wondered if anyone he knows would be here.

Peter...

*[Check S-11][Check S-10][Check S-9][Check S-8][Follow the trail to S-5]*


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 29, 2019)

Seph said:


> Sal laughed as Fallon told the story, he was laughing at how bad everything had turned out of the lieutenant, and Sal would likely never see the lieutenant again. Six months was a long time, and they would either have escaped by then, or Sal would die from his constant overdose of pain pills. But that didn't worry Sal too much, he was confident that they would escape. He started eating his lunch as he waited for Fallon to start talking about what ever he had come up with for their escape.



After Peter left, Fallon looked to Sal. "Well, it's just you and me, lad. I'll give Peter thee info later. Now then, as I was sayin' there be a meetin' tonight, and some inmates, both male and female, will be there. It's in the Laundry room at 7pm. Now listen careful, lad. If an inmate comes to your door 'n say, 'What do you most desire?', ye say, 'I desire the smell of the ocean breeze in Croatia.' That be the password. Then he be take ya there and that's where all of thee important leaders in each gang will be there and to discuss a way out. Ya hear me, lad?"


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Dec 29, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Wulf spoke up to explain the plan. "First thing is first, we need to locate Sabrina and the other Whitepaws. We then need to find a place to regroup and build up what we lost. And once we find them, we'll make a plan for their rescue."
> 
> "So far, I have scouts that are in London, France, and Greece. They will send word to me once they had found them." Fia explained.
> 
> ...



[Follow the trail to S-5]

_Jesus, who could've left a trail like this? _Peter thought, as he followed it silently.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 29, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> [Follow the trail to S-5]
> 
> _Jesus, who could've left a trail like this? _Peter thought, as he followed it silently.



Peter followed the trail while cleaning it, and it lead him to cell S-5. Once he finished, he looked around to make sure none of the guards were watching before getting on his tippy toes to look inside. To his surprise, he sees Sashenka!


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Dec 29, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Peter followed the trail while cleaning it, and it lead him to cell S-5. Once he finished, he looked around to make sure none of the guards were watching before getting on his tippy toes to look inside. To his surprise, he sees Sashenka!



"Sashenka?" he called to the white wolf in her cell. "Is...is this trail yours?" He was horrified. He had hoped that maybe the white wolf that Fallon was talking about wasn't the only one he knew.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 29, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> "It's French. It means 'satin smooth.'" She shook her head as she finished putting ointment on his arm and bandage it. "Yes, my father had a real sense of humor. It is the opposite of what I am."


James smiled softly. "It is a pretty name though. I mean, maybe you're rough with the guards but at least you don't threaten to rip _my _nuts off... which could be considered smooth, but what do I know." He made a small shrug as she finished bandaging him up.


Liseran Thistle said:


> "Sashenka?" he called to the white wolf in her cell. "Is...is this trail yours?" He was horrified. He had hoped that maybe the white wolf that Fallon was talking about wasn't the only one he knew.


Sash had been in a shallow sleep when someone called to her. She slowly cracked her eyes open to see a white rabbit staring at her, and she recognized the voice as Peter. She gradually sat back up and nodded before standing up and leaning against the wall to get to the door. "_Da..._ warden beat me for defending myself. He tore my back open... like the Reds tore my brother's back open. But what are you doing here, Peter?"


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 29, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James smiled softly. "It is a pretty name though. I mean, maybe you're rough with the guards but at least you don't threaten to rip _my _nuts off... which could be considered smooth, but what do I know." He made a small shrug as she finished bandaging him up.



"Are you saying that you have smooth balls?" She asked a bit confused as she worked on his other arm.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Dec 29, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James smiled softly. "It is a pretty name though. I mean, maybe you're rough with the guards but at least you don't threaten to rip _my _nuts off... which could be considered smooth, but what do I know." He made a small shrug as she finished bandaging him up.
> 
> Sash had been in a shallow sleep when someone called to her. She slowly cracked her eyes open to see a white rabbit staring at her, and she recognized the voice as Peter. She gradually sat back up and nodded before standing up and leaning against the wall to get to the door. "_Da..._ warden beat me for defending myself. He tore my back open... like the Reds tore my brother's back open. But what are you doing here, Peter?"



"I came to clean up your mess you've been trailing behind." He explained. "Have you...been to the infirmary at all?" He didn't like the way she was leaning against the wall, she looked like she was in a lot of pain as well.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 29, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> "Are you saying that you have smooth balls?" She asked a bit confused as she worked on his other arm.


James internally facepalmed, not meaning that, and quickly sputtered out a response as he went red in the face. "N-no! I guess I meant you're nice to me? I dunno, that sounded better in my head, I'm sorry." He looked away as his palms slowly got a bit sweaty.


Liseran Thistle said:


> "I came to clean up your mess you've been trailing behind." He explained. "Have you...been to the infirmary at all?" He didn't like the way she was leaning against the wall, she looked like she was in a lot of pain as well.


Sash forced a smile before finally reaching the door, leaning against it as she was face to face with the rabbit. "N-no... but some nurse helped me. I doubt they would let me out, no, I'm 'dangerous' because I fucking defended myself." She shook her head before wiping sweat from her forehead. "I need to though... I do not know how well nurse cleaned my wounds."


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Dec 29, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James internally facepalmed, not meaning that, and quickly sputtered out a response as he went red in the face. "N-no! I guess I meant you're nice to me? I dunno, that sounded better in my head, I'm sorry." He looked away as his palms slowly got a bit sweaty.
> 
> Sash forced a smile before finally reaching the door, leaning against it as she was face to face with the rabbit. "N-no... but some nurse helped me. I doubt they would let me out, no, I'm 'dangerous' because I fucking defended myself." She shook her head before wiping sweat from her forehead. "I need to though... I do not know how well nurse cleaned my wounds."



Peter looked around to make sure there was no guards around. "Well...don't worry! Me and a couple of friends are thinking of getting us all out of here. Now that I know where you are, maybe I can tell that nice nurse lady to come help you with your wounds." He explained. "Do you want to help us in getting out of here?"


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 29, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James internally facepalmed, not meaning that, and quickly sputtered out a response as he went red in the face. "N-no! I guess I meant you're nice to me? I dunno, that sounded better in my head, I'm sorry." He looked away as his palms slowly got a bit sweaty.



Satine blinked at him and then chuckled. "You are a strange American." She finished his other arm and crawls on the bed so she can take off the bandaged around him and start putting ointment on his back. After a few minutes, she started a conversation with him. "So, James, are you always this poetic when speaking to a woman?" She smirked as she waits for his reply.


----------



## Seph (Dec 29, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> After Peter left, Fallon looked to Sal. "Well, it's just you and me, lad. I'll give Peter thee info later. Now then, as I was sayin' there be a meetin' tonight, and some inmates, both male and female, will be there. It's in the Laundry room at 7pm. Now listen careful, lad. If an inmate comes to your door 'n say, 'What do you most desire?', ye say, 'I desire the smell of the ocean breeze in Croatia.' That be the password. Then he be take ya there and that's where all of thee important leaders in each gang will be there and to discuss a way out. Ya hear me, lad?"


Sal nodded along as Fallon told him the plan, “Yeah I got it.” He said to Fallon as he ate more of his lunch. ‘_Croatia, Croatia, Croatia’ _Sal repeated to himself in thought, he had never said that word before and didn’t know if he could pronounce it right. Sal doubted that his pronunciation would matter, but he didn’t want to take any chances. This was the chance that he’d been waiting for all this time in prison. There could be no mistakes.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 29, 2019)

Seph said:


> Sal nodded along as Fallon told him the plan, “Yeah I got it.” He said to Fallon as he ate more of his lunch. ‘_Croatia, Croatia, Croatia’ _Sal repeated to himself in thought, he had never said that word before and didn’t know if he could pronounce it right. Sal doubted that his pronunciation would matter, but he didn’t want to take any chances. This was the chance that he’d been waiting for all this time in prison. There could be no mistakes.



Fallon nod his head and ate his food while he and Sal talk about other things. Soon, lunch was over and everyone was sent back to their cells to rest while others were sent to work.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 29, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Peter looked around to make sure there was no guards around. "Well...don't worry! Me and a couple of friends are thinking of getting us all out of here. Now that I know where you are, maybe I can tell that nice nurse lady to come help you with your wounds." He explained. "Do you want to help us in getting out of here?"


Sash raised an eyebrow when Peter asked her for help. "Peter- you know what, let me show you something." She stood straight up and took her new shirt off in front of the rabbit, showing her chest before turning around and showing the slightly bloodied bandages to him. "If I wasn't in worst pain since March Revolution, I would _GLADLY_ help." She turned back around and put her shirt back on. "I'm in solitary, with no contact other then you, my back looking like _Trikolor_ without blue stripe. Maybe I am delusional, but I do not think I can do much to help you. Do I want out? _Da._ But I don't think I can do much from here."


HopeTLioness said:


> Satine blinked at him and then chuckled. "You are a strange American." She finished his other arm and crawls on the bed so she can take off the bandaged around him and start putting ointment on his back. After a few minutes, she started a conversation with him. "So, James, are you always this poetic when speaking to a woman?" She smirked as she waits for his reply.


James coughed slightly as she bandaged his back and struggled to find a response. "Um... I mean, not really. I dunno... I guess to be honest, I end up getting in a tizzy and then trying to come up with some 'poetic' crap which makes no sense, so then I'm nervous and I fuck the situation over." He sighed and looked away. "I don't try to... I guess I turn into a bundle of nerves."


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Dec 29, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Sash raised an eyebrow when Peter asked her for help. "Peter- you know what, let me show you something." She stood straight up and took her new shirt off in front of the rabbit, showing her chest before turning around and showing the slightly bloodied bandages to him. "If I wasn't in worst pain since March Revolution, I would _GLADLY_ help." She turned back around and put her shirt back on. "I'm in solitary, with no contact other then you, my back looking like _Trikolor_ without blue stripe. Maybe I am delusional, but I do not think I can do much to help you. Do I want out? _Da._ But I don't think I can do much from here."
> 
> James coughed slightly as she bandaged his back and struggled to find a response. "Um... I mean, not really. I dunno... I guess to be honest, I end up getting in a tizzy and then trying to come up with some 'poetic' crap which makes no sense, so then I'm nervous and I fuck the situation over." He sighed and looked away. "I don't try to... I guess I turn into a bundle of nerves."



Peter sighed, dejected. "Yeah, you're right. But I won't let you stay here! I promise I'll get you out of here, we just need a plan." He said. "But planning is really hard to do here, especially with all these guards."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 29, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Peter sighed, dejected. "Yeah, you're right. But I won't let you stay here! I promise I'll get you out of here, we just need a plan." He said. "But planning is really hard to do here, especially with all these guards."


Sash leaned against the door once more and spoke a bit quieter. "One of female prisoners, _Mat_ Shank, is holding meeting tonight in laundry room tonight. I think at around 7. Maybe she can come up with plan, then persuade one of guards she made love with to deliver me message. Just... look, I'll try to help whenever plan goes to action. Just come back for me."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 29, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James coughed slightly as she bandaged his back and struggled to find a response. "Um... I mean, not really. I dunno... I guess to be honest, I end up getting in a tizzy and then trying to come up with some 'poetic' crap which makes no sense, so then I'm nervous and I fuck the situation over." He sighed and looked away. "I don't try to... I guess I turn into a bundle of nerves."



Satine couldn't help but chuckle. "I find it odd since you Americans always have a lot to say when it comes to politics, teams, and so on. But when it comes to a man and a woman having an intimate moment..." she reached forward to grab his jaw from behind and turned it to the side as she leaned her lips close to his ear and said cooly, "You can't even come up with a sentence."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 29, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Satine couldn't help but chuckle. "I find it odd since you Americans always have a lot to say when it comes to politics, teams, and so on. But when it comes to a man and a woman having an intimate moment..." she reached forward to grab his jaw from behind and turned it to the side as she leaned her lips close to his ear and said cooly, "You can't even come up with a sentence."


James sighed before shrugging it off as she held him from behind. "'You Americans...' what if I'm not the whole summary of the South? Man, I got a cousin', that coon is 'smooth satin' if you've ever seen it." He chuckled as he thought about Paul, nights before the war, and before Prohibition. "Americans don't understand, 'two ears and one mouth, listen more and talk less.' We talk a whole lot..." He then pattered off as his joy was replaced by sorrow, a cold sweat breaking out on him as he shivered slightly. "...but we fail to listen."


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Dec 29, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Sash leaned against the door once more and spoke a bit quieter. "One of female prisoners, _Mat_ Shank, is holding meeting tonight in laundry room tonight. I think at around 7. Maybe she can come up with plan, then persuade one of guards she made love with to deliver me message. Just... look, I'll try to help whenever plan goes to action. Just come back for me."



Peter's ears perked up at that. Well at least there were others helping from the inside, but he needed someone on Sashenka's side who could regularly talk to this Shank person. "I think the first step to  getting out of here, is finding a way for all of us to talk to each other easier than this..." Peter muttered. "I should be heading back now, but I'll tell my friend what you said about this meeting in the laundry room." _Maybe Fallon knows who this person is? _


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 29, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Peter's ears perked up at that. Well at least there were others helping from the inside, but he needed someone on Sashenka's side who could regularly talk to this Shank person. "I think the first step to  getting out of here, is finding a way for all of us to talk to each other easier than this..." Peter muttered. "I should be heading back now, but I'll tell my friend what you said about this meeting in the laundry room." _Maybe Fallon knows who this person is? _


Sash nodded and watched Peter go to clean up the blood in the hall. "_Proshchay, _Peter. Until we meet again." She slowly went back to the bed and lied down on her side, snuggling under the blanket as she got some rest once more.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Dec 29, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Sash nodded and watched Peter go to clean up the blood in the hall. "_Proshchay, _Peter. Until we meet again." She slowly went back to the bed and lied down on her side, snuggling under the blanket as she got some rest once more.



Peter decided he'd head back to his cell after he was done cleaning. He'd tell Fallon about this Shank woman to see if either of them knew who she was or if she could help them.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 29, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James sighed before shrugging it off as she held him from behind. "'You Americans...' what if I'm not the whole summary of the South? Man, I got a cousin', that coon is 'smooth satin' if you've ever seen it." He chuckled as he thought about Paul, nights before the war, and before Prohibition. "Americans don't understand, 'two ears and one mouth, listen more and talk less.' We talk a whole lot..." He then pattered off as his joy was replaced by sorrow, a cold sweat breaking out on him as he shivered slightly. "...but we fail to listen."



Satine's smile slowly faded as she heard and his mood changed. She slowly let's go of his jaw and placed a paw on his shoulder. "Maybe that could change. Maybe it can start, right here and now. With us. I am a good listener after all." She slowly slid down her paw to his shoulder blade and finished putting ointment on it. She then starts putting bandages on it before changing the subject. "You say you're from the south...does that make you a Southerner? If so, is it true that Southerners like to get drunk and wild? And is it also true that Southerners sleeps with cows? And are you also into marrying your siblings?"




Liseran Thistle said:


> Peter decided he'd head back to his cell after he was done cleaning. He'd tell Fallon about this Shank woman to see if either of them knew who she was or if she could help them.



When Peter head to his cell, he sees Fallon in his cell, reading a book. The Mandrill looked up and sees the bunny. "Oi, Peter! There you are! Where ye been, lad?"


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Dec 29, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Satine's smile slowly faded as she heard and his mood changed. She slowly let's go of his jaw and placed a paw on his shoulder. "Maybe that could change. Maybe it can start, right here and now. With us. I am a good listener after all." She slowly slid down her paw to his shoulder blade and finished putting ointment on it. She then starts putting bandages on it before changing the subject. "You say you're from the south...does that make you a Southerner? If so, is it true that Southerners like to get drunk and wild? And is it also true that Southerners sleeps with cows? And are you also into marrying your siblings?"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"I just came back from cleaning up after that white wolf you mentioned...unfortunately, she was the one I knew." He explained. "But she told me lots of stuff. Any chance you know someone named Shank in the women's section?"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 29, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Satine's smile slowly faded as she heard and his mood changed. She slowly let's go of his jaw and placed a paw on his shoulder. "Maybe that could change. Maybe it can start, right here and now. With us. I am a good listener after all." She slowly slid down her paw to his shoulder blade and finished putting ointment on it. She then starts putting bandages on it before changing the subject. "You say you're from the south...does that make you a Southerner? If so, is it true that Southerners like to get drunk and wild? And is it also true that Southerners sleeps with cows? And are you also into marrying your siblings?"


James could feel himself falling into the abyss of his past, but he snapped back out of it in time. He rubbed his face as she asked her questions. He smirked and chuckled softly. "Yep, I'm a southerner. Most nights we ain't gettin' drunk and wild... emphasis on most. And I know a chick up in D.C., and she's a cow. Finest cow that side of the Mason-Dixon line. And no... no, we don't marry siblings. That's Mississippi, not Tennessee." James tried thinking of French stereotypes in return before speaking. "And let me guess, since your name is French, you're a Frenchie, right? Comin' from the land where it's those long loaves of bread and pasta and that weird dish y'all like called pizza?"


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 29, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James could feel himself falling into the abyss of his past, but he snapped back out of it in time. He rubbed his face as she asked her questions. He smirked and chuckled softly. "Yep, I'm a southerner. Most nights we ain't gettin' drunk and wild... emphasis on most. And I know a chick up in D.C., and she's a cow. Finest cow that side of the Mason-Dixon line. And no... no, we don't marry siblings. That's Mississippi, not Tennessee." James tried thinking of French stereotypes in return before speaking. "And let me guess, since your name is French, you're a Frenchie, right? Comin' from the land where it's those long loaves of bread and pasta and that weird dish y'all like called pizza?"




"Ahhhh." she replied as he answered her questions. She then chuckled from his mixed of countries. "Wait, wait, wait. You are mixed up. Let me explain. Yes, I am from France and we do have baguettes. As for the pasta and pizza, that is a cuisine from Italy. Some of our favorite dishes in France are Escargots de Bourgogne, Coq au vin, and Boeuf Bourguignon."



Liseran Thistle said:


> "I just came back from cleaning up after that white wolf you mentioned...unfortunately, she was the one I knew." He explained. "But she told me lots of stuff. Any chance you know someone named Shank in the women's section?"



Fallon made a smile. "Aye. Mama Shank be her name. She's a beautiful and great leader. She help those try to survive in this hellhole. Why ye ask?"


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Dec 29, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> "Ahhhh." she replied as he answered her questions. She then chuckled from his mixed of countries. "Wait, wait, wait. You are mixed up. Let me explain. Yes, I am from France and we do have baguettes. As for the pasta and pizza, that is a cuisine from Italy. Some of our favorite dishes in France are Escargots de Bourgogne, Coq au vin, and Boeuf Bourguignon."
> 
> 
> 
> Fallon made a smile. "Aye. Mama Shank be her name. She's a beautiful and great leader. She help those try to survive in this hellhole. Why ye ask?"



"Well, the wolf I went to said she's holding a meeting tonight in the laundry room, at 7." He said. "You wouldn't happen to have any ideas on how to get to one of those meetings, would you?"


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 29, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> "Well, the wolf I went to said she's holding a meeting tonight in the laundry room, at 7." He said. "You wouldn't happen to have any ideas on how to get to one of those meetings, would you?"



"Actually, I do." He closed the book and sat it down on the small desk. He walked over to his cell door and relayed the same message that he gave to Sal.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Dec 29, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> "Actually, I do." He closed the book and sat it down on the small desk. He walked over to his cell door and relayed the same message that he gave to Sal.



"Well? Mind telling me how, I want to make a plan as soon as possible." Peter told him.


----------



## pandepix (Dec 29, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> "Of course, lad. We have a few minutes to check up on him. Unless you have other plans?"
> 
> Peter...
> 
> ...



Reggie goes to take the cup of water from Isa and instead wraps his paws around hers as best he can with the handcuffs. He slowly walks closer to her, staring her deeply in the eyes. "You should definitely get some rest," he says softly. He gently squeezes her paws.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Dec 29, 2019)

"Well now that you mention it no I haven't", he scratched his chin with is tail. "You really think something might have happened to her".


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 29, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> "Well? Mind telling me how, I want to make a plan as soon as possible." Peter told him.



"Now, hold on to ye cotton tail, lad. I'll tell ya. Now listen close. In order to get out 'n make it to a meeting, an inmate will come to yer cell door. When he asks, 'What do you desire?', just say 'I seek the smell of the ocean breeze of Croatia.' It'd be the password to get ye out and to the meetin'. The meetin' is tonight in the Laundry room with both male and female inmates along with the leaders of each gang. Got it?" Fallon looked to the rabbit with a raised eyebrow.



pandepix said:


> Reggie goes to take the cup of water from Isa and instead wraps his paws around hers as best he can with the handcuffs. He slowly walks closer to her, staring her deeply in the eyes. "You should definitely get some rest," he says softly. He gently squeezes her paws.




Isabella looked up at him with somber eyes. She made a small chuckle and sigh. "I will have to wait until my break, I suppose. But thank you, Reggie." She let's go of his paw and goes under his arms and gave him a hug. She held him a bit for a good two minutes before letting him go and looked back up at him. "There's your hug. How do you feel?"




GrimnCoyote said:


> "Well now that you mention it no I haven't", he scratched his chin with is tail. "You really think something might have happened to her".



"I do! And I'm going to find out what! But how?" Tori pondered a bit and looked ahead of her. She suddenly sees something and stops dead in her tracks. She quickly grabs Noah by the tail and they both hide on the side of the building. When the possum asked, she shushed him and motioned with her head to peek out with her. When they look, they see a familiar, brown rat with short, slick black hair and hazel green eyes at a fruit stand purchasing fruits. Tori whispered to Noah, "Noah, look! It's that guy from the diner last night! He was with that lion and doberman, and he flirted with me!" They continue to watch Doyle as he finished shopping and left the stand. Tori made a determined look on her face and moves from the side of the building. "Hurry, Noah! Let's tail him!" She hurried along after the rat in hopes that he would lead her to her friend's whereabouts.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Dec 29, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> "Now, hold on to ye cotton tail, lad. I'll tell ya. Now listen close. In order to get out 'n make it to a meeting, an inmate will come to yer cell door. When he asks, 'What do you desire?', just say 'I seek the smell of the ocean breeze of Croatia.' It'd be the password to get ye out and to the meetin'. The meetin' is tonight in the Laundry room with both male and female inmates along with the leaders of each gang. Got it?" Fallon looked to the rabbit with a raised eyebrow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"What do you mean Toriiiiiiii, woah", as he was pulled away he dropped a bag. "This is dangerous!", Noah said quitely, "if they have done what you believe then what if they hurt us!?!".


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 29, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> "Ahhhh." she replied as he answered her questions. She then chuckled from his mixed of countries. "Wait, wait, wait. You are mixed up. Let me explain. Yes, I am from France and we do have baguettes. As for the pasta and pizza, that is cuisine from Italy. Some of our favorite dishes in France are Escargots de Bourgogne, Coq au vin, and Boeuf Bourguignon."


James made a soft 'ahh' and nodded. "I remember now. I get Italy and France confused... I've been to both places before. I ate some of the food in France when the war was over. It was alright... man, maybe it was just me, but it was super salty. I remember Paris, the Eiffel tower. It was beautiful... maybe if I ever get out of here and get on my feet again, I'll go back." He made a small smile as he had a better flashback, one of him and @Wulf Canavar at the top of the Eiffel tower and looking out at Paris at night.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 30, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "What do you mean Toriiiiiiii, woah", as he was pulled away he dropped a bag. "This is dangerous!", Noah said quitely, "if they have done what you believe then what if they hurt us!?!".



Tori spoke back as she dragged him along. "Don't worry. As long as we stay out of sight, we should be fine. Now let's go!"  She exclaimed as they continues to follow Doyle. Doyle is casually walking down the street, whistling ,as Tori and Noah is following him from about seven feet away and making sure they don't lose him. After about thirty minutes, they see him turn in an alleyway and they fleshed themselves against the wall as they peeked in to see him walking by himself. They quietly walked in and ducked behind trash cans and dumpsters. As they were hiding, a can from Tori's grocery bag suddenly rolled out of the top and fell on the ground, making a loud clang sound. Tori's eyes widen and quickly ducked down, and Doyle quickly turned around with his gun out and aiming at whoever was there. He soon sees the can rolling down to him and stopped to his feet. He picked it up from his tail and placed it in his paw to examine the can, and then looked forward. "Who's there? I'm sure that you want your can of green beans back. Come on out."



Captain TrashPanda said:


> James made a soft 'ahh' and nodded. "I remember now. I get Italy and France confused... I've been to both places before. I ate some of the food in France when the war was over. It was alright... man, maybe it was just me, but it was super salty. I remember Paris, the Eiffel tower. It was beautiful... maybe if I ever get out of here and get on my feet again, I'll go back." He made a small smile as he had a better flashback, one of him and @Wulf Canavar at the top of the Eiffel tower and looking out at Paris at night.



"That depends on what dish you ate and whose cooking it." She smiled as she finished bandaging his back and then spoke softly. "I hope you do, too." She got from behind him and crawled out of bed. She packs up her supplies and headed to the door. "Well, I'm done. Need anything else before I go?"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 30, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> "That depends on what dish you ate and whose cooking it." She smiled as she finished bandaging his back and then spoke softly. "I hope you do, too." She got from behind him and crawled out of bed. She packs up her supplies and headed to the door. "Well, I'm done. Need anything else before I go?"


James shook his head as she stood at the door. "No, I think I'm alright for now. See you at dinner as always, right Satine?"


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 30, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James shook his head as she stood at the door. "No, I think I'm alright for now. See you at dinner as always, right Satine?"



"See you at dinner." She said before knocking on the door and the guards opened it. She walked out and went back to the infirmary.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Dec 30, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> "Now, hold on to ye cotton tail, lad. I'll tell ya. Now listen close. In order to get out 'n make it to a meeting, an inmate will come to yer cell door. When he asks, 'What do you desire?', just say 'I seek the smell of the ocean breeze of Croatia.' It'd be the password to get ye out and to the meetin'. The meetin' is tonight in the Laundry room with both male and female inmates along with the leaders of each gang. Got it?" Fallon looked to the rabbit with a raised eyebrow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Peter nodded, repeating the password over and over in his head so he wouldn't forget it. "I got it." He said. "Tonight we should try to come up with a plan, together."


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Dec 30, 2019)

_This can't be happening_, Noah thought, _gotta hide! gotta hide!!!_. Thinking quick he grabs the side of an open window above them still with tail. "Quick! please grab on to me", he squeals preparing to hoist himself up.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 30, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> "See you at dinner." She said before knocking on the door and the guards opened it. She walked out and went back to the infirmary.


James made a small wave as she left, sighing as the door clanged shut. He tucked him under the blanket and took a nap for the afternoon, feeling oddly tired.


----------



## pandepix (Dec 30, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> "Now, hold on to ye cotton tail, lad. I'll tell ya. Now listen close. In order to get out 'n make it to a meeting, an inmate will come to yer cell door. When he asks, 'What do you desire?', just say 'I seek the smell of the ocean breeze of Croatia.' It'd be the password to get ye out and to the meetin'. The meetin' is tonight in the Laundry room with both male and female inmates along with the leaders of each gang. Got it?" Fallon looked to the rabbit with a raised eyebrow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Reggie was a bit startled when Isabella started to maneuver herself into his arms and his heart started to race. He took a deep breath to calm his nerves, but only ended up making them worse by inhaling her gentle scent. He pulled her close and rested his head on top of hers. _I hope she doesn't notice my heart going a million miles an hour...she's so soft...and beautiful. _Reggie closed his eyes. He simply enjoyed the warmth of contact from another fur and softly sighed. The moment was over too soon though, and in the blink of an eye everything was back to normal. Reggie hesitated before answering, searching for the perfect word. "I feel...stupendous? Superb? Marvelous? Miraculous...? Oh, I could go on and on, my dear," he says, giggling playfully, looking down at her. He watches her face as he takes her paw in his hands and kisses it, smiling warmly. "All thanks to you, of course."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 31, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> _This can't be happening_, Noah thought, _gotta hide! gotta hide!!!_. Thinking quick he grabs the side of an open window above them still with tail. "Quick! please grab on to me", he squeals preparing to hoist himself up.



Doyle looked around and started walking towards their hiding spot. Tori sets the bag down and quickly wraps her arms around Noah ready to be lifted up with him.



pandepix said:


> Reggie was a bit startled when Isabella started to maneuver herself into his arms and his heart started to race. He took a deep breath to calm his nerves, but only ended up making them worse by inhaling her gentle scent. He pulled her close and rested his head on top of hers. _I hope she doesn't notice my heart going a million miles an hour...she's so soft...and beautiful. _Reggie closed his eyes. He simply enjoyed the warmth of contact from another fur and softly sighed. The moment was over too soon though, and in the blink of an eye everything was back to normal. Reggie hesitated before answering, searching for the perfect word. "I feel...stupendous? Superb? Marvelous? Miraculous...? Oh, I could go on and on, my dear," he says, giggling playfully, looking down at her. He watches her face as he takes her paw in his hands and kisses it, smiling warmly. "All thanks to you, of course."



Isabella blushed and spoke softly, "Oh, Reggie. I'm glad to hear that." She stared at him lovingly and was about to lean up to kiss him when they heard a knock on the door. The mink looked to the door and huffed in irritation. "What now?" She walked over, opened it, and was about to yell at whoever it is but gasped. Standing at the door is a 5'3, gray mouse doctor with short gray hair, black eyes, and large, round glasses. Isabella cleared her throat and greeted her boss. "Doctor Finn Stretcher." 

"Norse Isabella. How Vonderful to see you. I vanted to see vow everything is vhile I vas gone." Dr. Stretcher replied with a heavy Swiss accent. "Oh, well I was just finishing up with a patient, sir." 

"Is that so? Show me."

Isabella felt a bit nervous, but she stood on the side and let him in. The gray mouse walked in and saw the six-foot feline just standing there. His eyes widen and gasped in delight. "Oh, my. Vhat a...unique specimen I see before me. Let me take a good look at you." He walked over to Reggie and circling him. "Hmmm...male maine coon...height of six-even...abnormal fur color...." Dr. Stretcher suddenly grabs Reggie's tail and strokes on it. "Fur...extremely soft..." He then shoved his snout into his tail and takes a big whiff. He pulls back and sighed while salivating. As Isabella watch, she felt extremely comfortable and remembered when she first started working at the prison, he did the same thing but was more physical with her. She had to take a cold shower when she got home that day. Sh shivered and hugged herself. Dr. Stretcher then comes back around and gets in front of Reggie. "Now then. Let's see this next." He grabs the poor cat's pants and was about to unbutton them when Isabella stepped in to stop in. "DOCTOR! Let's not do that now! He has to get back to work!" The doctor scoffs and waves his paw. "Fine. I'll let him be. I prefer to undress the females anyway." He looked to Isabella and licked his lips, which made her frown in disgust. He cleared his throat and start heading out. "Alright, Norse Isabella! Ve have much vork to do! Send him back to vherever he vas and let's get to the next one!" he ordered and then left the room. Isabella quickly closed the door and hugged Reggie. She then spoke softly and low so only he can hear him. "Reggie, I am so sorry that you had to deal with him. He's a sick bastard, and I hate his guts. Reggie, will you promise me something? Promise me that you will get stronger and survive? Please?" She looked up at him with concern in her eyes as she begs him.


----------



## pandepix (Dec 31, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Doyle looked around and started walking towards their hiding spot. Tori sets the bag down and quickly wraps her arms around Noah ready to be lifted up with him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Reggie giggled at Isabella's frustration. _My, she's awfully adorable when she's flustered. _But it was short lived and soon he was the frustrated one, scowling as the doctor poked and prodded at him, snarling when the doc starts to mess with his tail. He shivered once Dr. Stretcher was finally done and left. "I don't like that guy. He gives me the heebie jeebies." Reggie looks down at Isa and smiles warmly. "Only for you." He hesitates a moment before rolling his eyes and adding. "And James. Even if that bastard got himself locked up in solitary." He shakes his head and sighs, breathing in Isa's scent one more time before softly kissing her on the forehead.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 31, 2019)

pandepix said:


> Reggie giggled at Isabella's frustration. _My, she's awfully adorable when she's flustered. _But it was short lived and soon he was the frustrated one, scowling as the doctor poked and prodded at him, snarling when the doc starts to mess with his tail. He shivered once Dr. Stretcher was finally done and left. "I don't like that guy. He gives me the heebie jeebies." Reggie looks down at Isa and smiles warmly. "Only for you." He hesitates a moment before rolling his eyes and adding. "And James. Even if that bastard got himself locked up in solitary." He shakes his head and sighs, breathing in Isa's scent one more time before softly kissing her on the forehead.



She giggled and cooed from his kiss. Then she looked at him somberly. "Oh, don't be that way. He's the raccoon that attacked the lieutenant, right? He was in a shell shock, he doesn't remember the attack." She sighed and rested her head in his chest. "I must admit, though, he did scared me. If it wasn't for Satine, he could of been killed. But I am concern for his mental health and Satine is the one going to him to tend to his wounds."


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Dec 31, 2019)

Noah grunted as he yaked himself upward. Using enough force he managed to fling both of the into the building in one go. Tumbling to the ground inside the possum grasped his tail in pain, "errggghhh...that...hurted...ouuccchhh...a lot".


----------



## pandepix (Dec 31, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> She giggled and cooed from his kiss. Then she looked at him somberly. "Oh, don't be that way. He's the raccoon that attacked the lieutenant, right? He was in a shell shock, he doesn't remember the attack." She sighed and rested her head in his chest. "I must admit, though, he did scared me. If it wasn't for Satine, he could of been killed. But I am concern for his mental health and Satine is the one going to him to tend to his wounds."



"He scares the shit outta me too," Reggie added, chuckling. "He's a tough son of a bitch, though. Never seen anyone survive the shit he has." Reggie shakes his head sympathetically and makes his way over to the door. "I've gotta go. They might notice I've been gone an unusually long time." He opens the door just a crack. "And you missy, you better get some rest!" he quickly adds before pecking Isabella on the forehead again and scurrying off back to the boiler room.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 31, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> Noah grunted as he yaked himself upward. Using enough force he managed to fling both of the into the building in one go. Tumbling to the ground inside the possum grasped his tail in pain, "errggghhh...that...hurted...ouuccchhh...a lot".


 Tori gets hoisted inside with Noah, and she quickly got to her feet and grabs him by the wrist. "Quick! Let's go!" She pulled him along and goes into the next room. Meanwhile, Doyle made it to their hiding spot and found the grocery bags on the ground and then looked to the window where they have escaped. He narrowed his eyes and walks away. Back with Tori and Noah, they ran into a room and find a group of shady men playing cards. They looked back and sees them. Tori's eyes widen more as she saw them. She nervously chuckled and said, "O-oh, our apologies! We thought this was Waffle House. We'll just be out of your way." They immediately stands up and one guy yells, "Grab them!" Tori squeaked as she grabbed Noah again and they start running out of the room and down the hallway. Luckily for Tori, she was a fast runner and she pulled on Noah as they ran.



pandepix said:


> "He scares the shit outta me too," Reggie added, chuckling. "He's a tough son of a bitch, though. Never seen anyone survive the shit he has." Reggie shakes his head sympathetically and makes his way over to the door. "I've gotta go. They might notice I've been gone an unusually long time." He opens the door just a crack. "And you missy, you better get some rest!" he quickly adds before pecking Isabella on the forehead again and scurrying off back to the boiler room.



Isabella giggled and nod his head. "Yes, sir!" She closes the door behind him and sighed. She smiled and decided to go on break.


*[Prison: After dinner. 6:37 p.m.]

[Akako]
*
After dinner, Akako was sent to her cell to rest. About twenty minutes later, Rada comes to her cell and clears her throat. "Akako. Are you ready to go?"

*[Sal]*

Salvatore was resting in his cell when Hunter the stallion came to his cell and cleared his throat. "Hey. What do you desire?"

*[Peter]
*
At Peter's cell, Maxwell came up, wearing a creepy smile. "Greetings, pal! I would like to ask you a question. "

*[James, Jax, Jax, Terry, Sash]
*
At dinner time, the guards came by to bring their food. However, for Jack and Terry, had multiple guards go in and pinned them down on the bed so they don't attack again as another guard brings in their food and then leave. About thirty five minutes later, Satine returns to James's cell and walks in. "Hello again." 

As Sash was eating her food, her cell door opens and Isabella walked in with her medical bag. She smiled pleasantly at the white wolf. "Good evening! I'm Isabella, and I'm here to take care of you. How are you feeling right now?"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 31, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> *[James, Sash]*
> About thirty five minutes later, Satine returns to James's cell and walks in. "Hello again."
> 
> As Sash was eating her food, her cell door opens and Isabella walked in with her medical bag. She smiled pleasantly at the white wolf. "Good evening! I'm Isabella, and I'm here to take care of you. How are you feeling right now?"


James had been humming a soft song to himself and drawing on the cinderblock wall, having taken a fork and sharpening the handle into a point. He was drawing a tree when Satine walked in. He smiled softly and turned to her. “Hey Satine.” He looked back at his iffy tree, looking like a young child drew it. “Coulda done better on that...” he mumbled to himself.

Sash had cursed the guard out under her breath as he was in her cell, angry bitter Russian flying from her. She ate in silence as the door opened. She was about to tell whoever walked in to go fuck themselves when she saw it wasn’t a guard. She looked up from her slop meal at the mink and wiped her maw as she asked her question. “You know what I feel like? I feel like hot pile of shit. You know feeling? The one of being fucking beaten and whipped for defending yourself? It is _wonderful _feeling, _Gospozha_ Isabella. How are you feeling tonight?” She was obviously heated and agitated, her back beginning to radiate pain once more as the painkillers had worn off.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 31, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James had been humming a soft song to himself and drawing on the cinderblock wall, having taken a fork and sharpening the handle into a point. He was drawing a tree when Satine walked in. He smiled softly and turned to her. “Hey Satine.” He looked back at his iffy tree, looking like a young child drew it. “Coulda done better on that...” he mumbled to himself.
> 
> Sash had cursed the guard out under her breath as he was in her cell, angry bitter Russian flying from her. She ate in silence as the door opened. She was about to tell whoever walked in to go fuck themselves when she saw it wasn’t a guard. She looked up from her slop meal at the mink and wiped her maw as she asked her question. “You know what I feel like? I feel like hot pile of shit. You know feeling? The one of being fucking beaten and whipped for defending yourself? It is _wonderful _feeling, _Gospozha_ Isabella. How are you feeling tonight?” She was obviously heated and agitated, her back beginning to radiate pain once more as the painkillers had worn off.



Satine looked to the drawing and walks over. She examined the tree and smiled. "I like it. It has it certain charm." She then looked at him. "Are you ready for me?"

Isabella smiled faded and sighed sadly. "I know, and I'm so sorry that you had to go through that." She walked over and sat her bag down to pull out her supplies. "As for me, I'm alright. Its just been a long and tiring day. But it's worth it depending on the patient. " she gave a small smile, thinking about Reggie. She then shook her head and looked at her. "So, are you ready for me to help with your wounds or do you want me to come back?"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Dec 31, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Satine looked to the drawing and walks over. She examined the tree and smiled. "I like it. It has it certain charm." She then looked at him. "Are you ready for me?"
> 
> Isabella smiled faded and sighed sadly. "I know, and I'm so sorry that you had to go through that." She walked over and sat her bag down to pull out her supplies. "As for me, I'm alright. Its just been a long and tiring day. But it's worth it depending on the patient. " she gave a small smile, thinking about Reggie. She then shook her head and looked at her. "So, are you ready for me to help with your wounds or do you want me to come back?"


He grinned slightly and nodded. “Why thank you, and yes’m, I’m ready.” James moved his tray to the side and sat on the edge of his bed, ready for her to treat his wounds. 

“Oh _da, da,_ you’re already here, might as well stay.” Sash sat her tray on the floor and took her shirt off for her to work on her back. “_More like worth it for your paycheck, you whore,”_ Sash said in Russian under her breath.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 31, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> He grinned slightly and nodded. “Why thank you, and yes’m, I’m ready.” James moved his tray to the side and sat on the edge of his bed, ready for her to treat his wounds.
> 
> “Oh _da, da,_ you’re already here, might as well stay.” Sash sat her tray on the floor and took her shirt off for her to work on her back. “_More like worth it for your paycheck, you whore,”_ Sash said in Russian under her breath.



Satine crawls on the bed and gets behind him. She starts to remove his bandages fully and then puts ointment on his back. 

"What was that, sweetie?" She asked while tilting her head to the side.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jan 1, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Satine crawls on the bed and gets behind him. She starts to remove his bandages fully and then puts ointment on his back.
> 
> "What was that, sweetie?" She asked while tilting her head to the side.


James still grimaced slightly as she treated his back, flinching as some burns were still rather painful. "So Satine, how was your day today? Other then treating inmates here and there."

"Trust me sweetie, if I wanted you to know, I would speak English." She forced a strained smile to the mink as she held her shirt in her hand, her fists clenched as it began to tear. Sash was so angry however she didn't notice it, her jaw grit together as the shirt began to tear in two.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 1, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James still grimaced slightly as she treated his back, flinching as some burns were still rather painful. "So Satine, how was your day today? Other then treating inmates here and there."
> 
> "Trust me sweetie, if I wanted you to know, I would speak English." She forced a strained smile to the mink as she held her shirt in her hand, her fists clenched as it began to tear. Sash was so angry however she didn't notice it, her jaw grit together as the shirt began to tear in two.



"Meh, it's been alright for the most part. Nothing new." She answered as she continued to treat him. "How about you?"

Isabella noticed the tone of her voice and saw the fakeness of her smile. "Oooookay. Right." She gets behind her and carefully cut the bandages off of her. She then throws the used bandages away and start putting ointment on it.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jan 1, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> "Meh, it's been alright for the most part. Nothing new." She answered as she continued to treat him. "How about you?"
> 
> Isabella noticed the tone of her voice and saw the fakeness of her smile. "Oooookay. Right." She gets behind her and carefully cut the bandages off of her. She then throws the used bandages away and start putting ointment on it.


"Well, just me, myself, and I in here. Don't tell the guards out there, but I turned the fork into a shank just to draw. I tried doing pushups on the bed... back is still too sore for that. Nothing new here either." He smiled and flinched kinda hard when she pressed a certain spot on his back. "Hey, that spot you touched hurts worse than the rest of my back. Like... a lot worse."

Sash flinched, hard, and all that anger finally came out with the pain. She angrily ripped her shirt with a yell before huffing slightly and looking to the fabric in her paws. "Well... shit." She hung her head and sighed. "I do not understand why I am here in solitary, only for defending myself. That big ugly bear-looking thing shoved me then tried dragging me away. Pathetic coward... pathetic."


----------



## Seph (Jan 1, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Tori gets hoisted inside with Noah, and she quickly got to her feet and grabs him by the wrist. "Quick! Let's go!" She pulled him along and goes into the next room. Meanwhile, Doyle made it to their hiding spot and found the grocery bags on the ground and then looked to the window where they have escaped. He narrowed his eyes and walks away. Back with Tori and Noah, they ran into a room and find a group of shady men playing cards. They looked back and sees them. Tori's eyes widen more as she saw them. She nervously chuckled and said, "O-oh, our apologies! We thought this was Waffle House. We'll just be out of your way." They immediately stands up and one guy yells, "Grab them!" Tori squeaked as she grabbed Noah again and they start running out of the room and down the hallway. Luckily for Tori, she was a fast runner and she pulled on Noah as they ran.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sal was day dreaming when he was interrupted by someone he didn’t even know. He was about to threaten the horse when he remembered why he was here. “Oh...” Sal said, as he took a moment to think about it. “I desire the smell of the ocean breeze in...” Sal had to take a brief pause again before saying the last word. “Croatia.” He said confidently, butchering the word, he didn’t even remember how Fallon said it. But it would have to be good enough, or Sal would reach through the cell door and make it good enough.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 1, 2020)

Seph said:


> Sal was day dreaming when he was interrupted by someone he didn’t even know. He was about to threaten the horse when he remembered why he was here. “Oh...” Sal said, as he took a moment to think about it. “I desire the smell of the ocean breeze in...” Sal had to take a brief pause again before saying the last word. “Croatia.” He said confidently, butchering the word, he didn’t even remember how Fallon said it. But it would have to be good enough, or Sal would reach through the cell door and make it good enough.



Hunter listened to him then shrugged. "Eh. Good enough." He opened the cell door and beckon him to come. "Let's go."



Captain TrashPanda said:


> "Well, just me, myself, and I in here. Don't tell the guards out there, but I turned the fork into a shank just to draw. I tried doing pushups on the bed... back is still too sore for that. Nothing new here either." He smiled and flinched kinda hard when she pressed a certain spot on his back. "Hey, that spot you touched hurts worse than the rest of my back. Like... a lot worse."
> 
> Sash flinched, hard, and all that anger finally came out with the pain. She angrily ripped her shirt with a yell before huffing slightly and looking to the fabric in her paws. "Well... shit." She hung her head and sighed. "I do not understand why I am here in solitary, only for defending myself. That big ugly bear-looking thing shoved me then tried dragging me away. Pathetic coward... pathetic."



Satine stopped to look at exactly what spot it was. She put more ointment on it and lightly rubs it it. "This should help. And don't worry. I won't tell."

Isabella quickly stopped and looked at her in shock. "Sorry! I'm so sorry! I know it hurt but please bare with me." Then she heard about the lieutenant and huffed. "Lieutenant Venezio Espioto. I've heard he harassed you. I'm terribly sorry that you had to deal with that jerk. I also had trouble with him as well and reported him."


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jan 1, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Tori gets hoisted inside with Noah, and she quickly got to her feet and grabs him by the wrist. "Quick! Let's go!" She pulled him along and goes into the next room. Meanwhile, Doyle made it to their hiding spot and found the grocery bags on the ground and then looked to the window where they have escaped. He narrowed his eyes and walks away. Back with Tori and Noah, they ran into a room and find a group of shady men playing cards. They looked back and sees them. Tori's eyes widen more as she saw them. She nervously chuckled and said, "O-oh, our apologies! We thought this was Waffle House. We'll just be out of your way." They immediately stands up and one guy yells, "Grab them!" Tori squeaked as she grabbed Noah again and they start running out of the room and down the hallway. Luckily for Tori, she was a fast runner and she pulled on Noah as they ran.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Peter got up from his bed, and  stood to greet Maxwell. "Hey. What's up?" he said.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jan 1, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Satine stopped to look at exactly what spot it was. She put more ointment on it and lightly rubs it it. "This should help. And don't worry. I won't tell."
> 
> Isabella quickly stopped and looked at her in shock. "Sorry! I'm so sorry! I know it hurt but please bare with me." Then she heard about the lieutenant and huffed. "Lieutenant Venezio Espioto. I've heard he harassed you. I'm terribly sorry that you had to deal with that jerk. I also had trouble with him as well and reported him."


"Thank you thank you," he said as she rubbed his back. He sighed as he spun the shank fork in his paw, the silence slowly growing as he had no more small talk to make.

Sash huffed and threw the remnants of the shirt across the room. "I swear, I ever see his ugly brown disgusting hide again, I am going to rip his legs and his penis off and shove them all down his mouth, disgusting sack of shit." She grit her teeth as she continued to patch her up, the pain high and the wounds fresh.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 1, 2020)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Peter got up from his bed, and  stood to greet Maxwell. "Hey. What's up?" he said.



Maxwell tilted his glasses to make a glare in the frames before he ask his question. "What do you desire?"


----------



## Seph (Jan 1, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Hunter listened to him then shrugged. "Eh. Good enough." He opened the cell door and beckon him to come. "Let's go."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sal smiled, assuming that he said it perfectly and followed the horse out of the hallway.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 1, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> "Thank you thank you," he said as she rubbed his back. He sighed as he spun the shank fork in his paw, the silence slowly growing as he had no more small talk to make.
> 
> Sash huffed and threw the remnants of the shirt across the room. "I swear, I ever see his ugly brown disgusting hide again, I am going to rip his legs and his penis off and shove them all down his mouth, disgusting sack of shit." She grit her teeth as she continued to patch her up, the pain high and the wounds fresh.



After several minutes,  she finished patching up his back and got out of bed from behind him. She goes to the sink and starts washing her paws. She then decides to bring up another topic. "So James. Can I ask you something? If it is too personal, you don't have to answer it. But how did you end up here in this prison?"

"Well, you won't be seeing him for awhile since he got suspended for six months." Isabella replied as she works on the third scar.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jan 1, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> After several minutes,  she finished patching up his back and got out of bed from behind him. She goes to the sink and starts washing her paws. She then decides to bring up another topic. "So James. Can I ask you something? If it is too personal, you don't have to answer it. But how did you end up here in this prison?"
> 
> "Well, you won't be seeing him for awhile since he got suspended for six months." Isabella replied as she works on the third scar.


James sighed as she asked how he got put in prison. "We'll just say an informant set me and my brothers-in-arms up and either killed 'em or sent them here. Feathered lion, weird lookin fucker. Was a rat, a snitch to the enemy. They knew about a raid and they trapped us." He looked away as hatred for his once friend Gabriello slowly built up. "That's all that needs to be said."

"I'll find him, one way or another. Trust me, Russian know how to find their prey, I'll escape and find his house and do it in front of his family, the _cyka blyat._" She winced as she put pressure on her wounds. "Ow..."


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jan 1, 2020)

"Why me?! Why me!?!", fumbling down the hallway knocked over boxes and containers. "I'm just a chef not soldier or warrior!", he cried being dragged down the stairs, "why couldn't Paul or even Benny be here to help!". Noah using his right arm rammed into the back exit, "AGGHHH!!!".

______________________________________________________________________________________

"Yeah", Akako said in calm and colled manner, "I'm ready". The sleeves of her jumpsuit had been torn up and made into strips of clothe. One tied her hair back while two wrapped around her knuckles the remaining were put in her pocket. Getting up she exited the cell, "lets go I want Sashenka back and this place to burn".


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jan 1, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Maxwell tilted his glasses to make a glare in the frames before he ask his question. "What do you desire?"



Peter silently panicked for a bit, caught off guard. "I seek the smell of the ocean breeze of Croatia." He told Maxwell in a steady voice.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 1, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James sighed as she asked how he got put in prison. "We'll just say an informant set me and my brothers-in-arms up and either killed 'em or sent them here. Feathered lion, weird lookin fucker. Was a rat, a snitch to the enemy. They knew about a raid and they trapped us." He looked away as hatred for his once friend Gabriello slowly built up. "That's all that needs to be said."



Satine was silent for a moment before she spoke again. "A feathered lion? Hmmm. I'm very sorry to hear. I must admit that I have not seen one of those before. They're very rare. There's a lot of rare creatures in this world and saw only a few of them in my life. There are a few instance that they come to this prison, but you know how it is; some come in, and others go out."




Captain TrashPanda said:


> "I'll find him, one way or another. Trust me, Russian know how to find their prey, I'll escape and find his house and do it in front of his family, the _cyka blyat._" She winced as she put pressure on her wounds. "Ow..."



Isabella apologized again and finished putting ointment on. She then starts putting bandages on her back before she speak again. "You should save your strength. Focus on healing and getting stronger. Maybe try releasing that anger through training when you have the chance. And when the time comes, you'll be ready. But you have to stay calm and don't start any trouble. Otherwise, these lashes will be nothing compared to what else the Warden may do."




Liseran Thistle said:


> Peter silently panicked for a bit, caught off guard. "I seek the smell of the ocean breeze of Croatia." He told Maxwell in a steady voice.



Maxwell made a wide grin before replying. "I see. Then follow me." He opened the cell door and lead Peter to the Laundry Room.


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*[Prison: Laundry Room. 7:00 p.m.]*

In the Laundry Room, a portion of inmates, male and females, are gathered in the room and are sitting on the tables or leaning against the walls. Two inmates are keeping look out just in case the guards come. In the middle of the room are five chairs with five animals representing each gang: The Razor-Claws, whose furs are covered in tattoos and their leader is a Dingo. The second gang is called the Bloody-Grail gang and the leader is a Koala. The third is the rival gang of the Razor Gang, The Wu-Tang Clan, lead by a Komono Dragon. The fourth gang, Lady Luck, is lead by Mama Shank. And finally, the Vulpes lead by a fennec fox.

*[Akako]*

At the meeting with Rada as they and other females that are in Lady Luck are sitting behind Mama Shank.

*[Peter and Sal]*

Are also at the meeting, sitting away from the circle either on the tables or standing up against the wall.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



GrimnCoyote said:


> "Why me?! Why me!?!", fumbling down the hallway knocked over boxes and containers. "I'm just a chef not soldier or warrior!", he cried being dragged down the stairs, "why couldn't Paul or even Benny be here to help!". Noah using his right arm rammed into the back exit, "AGGHHH!!!".



Tori and Noah both rammed into the back exit at the same time and slammed the door behind them. They made their way to barricade the door with a dumpster and then ran away. However, when they turned the corner, they skidded to a stop, almost running into Doyle. Before any of them could make a noise, Doyle held his gun out and shushed them. "Shhhh. Don't even think about it. Now you two will do exactly as I say. Make one move and I'll blow your brains out. Got it?" Tori trembled in fear and held back her whimper. She nodded her head to him and Doyle did a quick nod up with his head in a direction. "Alright. Slowly turn around and walk forward. You two are coming with me." In fear, Tori turned around and slowly started to walk with Noah with Doyle following close behind. Taking only God knows where.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*[Chicago: Paw's Delight Diner. 9:23 a.m.]*

After the meeting over at the hotel, Wulf and Fia arrived at the diner by cab and head towards the door. They noticed it being closed, so they walked up and Wulf knocked on the door. They stood there are they wait for someone to open the door. Soon, Benjamin answered it and glared at them. "You're late. Now get in here." He stepped to the side and let them in. Wulf took off his fedora as he looked at the badger and said, "Our apologies for being late. You see, we-"

"Save it. Now have a seat over there." Benjamin interrupted and pointed over to the booth that they were sitting in last night. Wulf and Fia looked at each other before walking over and taking a seat. Then the badger calls for Paul to come out and walked over to the booth. He let Paul in first before sliding in and sitting across from Wulf. Fia looked at Paul before her and cleared her throat. "Senore Jackson."

(@Captain TrashPanda @Wulf Canavar )


----------



## Zenkiki (Jan 2, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> *[Prison: Laundry Room. 7:00 p.m.]*
> 
> In the Laundry Room, a portion of inmates, male and females, are gathered in the room and are sitting on the tables or leaning against the walls. Two inmates are keeping look out just in case the guards come. In the middle of the room are five chairs with five animals representing each gang: The Razor-Claws, whose furs are covered in tattoos and their leader is a Dingo. The second gang is called the Bloody-Grail gang and the leader is a Koala. The third is the rival gang of the Razor Gang, The Wu-Tang Clan, lead by a Komono Dragon. The fourth gang, Lady Luck, is lead by Mama Shank. And finally, the Vulpes lead by a fennec fox.


Lance, the leader of R.C. sat down on the chair glaring at Tyrone, leader of the B.G. Lance growls out, "Why were we all called down here? Mama, you know I have helped you before, but not much I can give any more. I lost three men in the mines. Another two were killed by the guards last time we were setting up an escape." 

Tyrone laughs at him, "I think the mutt is afraid. I want out, and with the mines exploding, it means a new work camp. That means low security, but heavier watch. It is a perfect time to get some plan set up. If that doesnt involve dino over there." He said nodding towards the komodo dragon, who never gave a name so people started calling him "Dino"


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jan 2, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Satine was silent for a moment before she spoke again. "A feathered lion? Hmmm. I'm very sorry to hear. I must admit that I have not seen one of those before. They're very rare. There's a lot of rare creatures in this world and saw only a few of them in my life. There are a few instance that they come to this prison, but you know how it is; some come in, and others go out."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Peter looked shocked to see Akako there. He wanted to wave to her, but the meeting was started and right now wasn't the best time to be reuniting with old friends. _I should probably bring up the fact that I want us all to escape out of here before the meeting ends, _he thought.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 2, 2020)

Zenkiki said:


> Lance, the leader of R.C. sat down on the chair glaring at Tyrone, leader of the B.G. Lance growls out, "Why were we all called down here? Mama, you know I have helped you before, but not much I can give any more. I lost three men in the mines. Another two were killed by the guards last time we were setting up an escape."
> 
> Tyrone laughs at him, "I think the mutt is afraid. I want out, and with the mines exploding, it means a new work camp. That means low security, but heavier watch. It is a perfect time to get some plan set up. If that doesnt involve dino over there." He said nodding towards the komodo dragon, who never gave a name so people started calling him "Dino"



Mama Shank looked to the two rivals and spoke calmly, "Now, you two. Don't start no mess because it's not the time for this. I heard about your men, Lance, and I'm very sorry to hear. I, too, had an unfortunate thing happened to one of my girls. The warden punished her with lashes for defending herself from the lieutenant, and now she's in Solitary. I'm tired of the abuse in this place and I want my girls and I to get out. So let's be civilized and plan for an escape out of here together. So...let's talk, everyone. What's the scoop in this prison?"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jan 2, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Satine was silent for a moment before she spoke again. "A feathered lion? Hmmm. I'm very sorry to hear. I must admit that I have not seen one of those before. They're very rare. There's a lot of rare creatures in this world and saw only a few of them in my life. There are a few instance that they come to this prison, but you know how it is; some come in, and others go out.”


At that moment as Satine said her last sentence, something inside James snapped. His pupils shrank and he began to shake as Satine turned back to the sink. In the split second he was unsupervised his mind flashed back, to a cold, dark warehouse, in early 1918...

_January, 1918. America has been in the war for a few months now, more fresh furs pouring into Europe by the day. However in a swift move the Germans had raided American and French trenches, killing hundreds and sparing others for torture. One morning, James found himself on his knees on a concrete floor, groggily awakening to see a large wooden beam leaning against a wall, blood stained on it. The beam looked like the horizontal part of a cross, thick an heavy. His captors, which coincidentally were three porcupines, were French defectors, helping the Germans by torturing Americans and their own country men. They forced James to stand and they let him wake up for a minute or two. The lead captor pointed to the beam and spoke in perfect English. “You see American, some furs come in, and others go out. Either through the door in a bag, or out the chimney. Take the beam on your shoulders.” He then looked to the third fur, a young porcupine they had drug along, speaking in French now. “If the masked one drop the beam before I say, shoot him.” 
James rolled his arms and shook them out, taking a deep breath and praying silently. “This is it... Father God, I’m ready. Take care of ma and pa, and Paul and Mark. This is where I see dem pearly gates.” He shouldered the large beam and grunted, standing up in front of them as he held it, slowly beginning to shake as he strained. He grit his teeth and growled softly, looking at them with a fire of determination and fury in his eyes. They watched him as he struggled, and about two minutes later they were surprised as he had stood his ground. He was breathing short now, tunnel vision coming in on him and his adrenaline spiking. He yelled in sheer anger as he held it up. Finally, the head porcupine was sick of this and shot James in the ribs, causing him to drop the beam and fall to his knees. He laid on the floor sore and bleeding. The head porcupine looked to the other two and shook his head. “Take him back to the room he was in. He is strong... he can bleed out and die.” 
Once they took him back and shut his door, James took his shirt and stopped the bleeding, surviving his captors until an American  bombing run had killed them two days later and soldiers freed James. 
_
Back in the prison, James looked up to Satine in sheer, uncontrolled anger, fury blazing in his eyes. He was shaking now, his upper legs tight as if he had been holding something heavy. He stood up silently and looked into Satine’s medicine bag as she was at the sink, getting the scissors she used to cut Sash’s shirt away. He held them like a dagger and muttered softly in blind hatred, “I shoulda killed you when I had the chance.” He took a step towards Satine and forcefully grabbed her shoulder, screaming a battle cry and rearing the scissors up to strike her in the neck.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 2, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> At that moment as Satine said her last sentence, something inside James snapped. His pupils shrank and he began to shake as Satine turned back to the sink. In the split second he was unsupervised his mind flashed back, to a cold, dark warehouse, in early 1918...
> 
> _January, 1918. America has been in the war for a few months now, more fresh furs pouring into Europe by the day. However in a swift move the Germans had raided American and French trenches, killing hundreds and sparing others for torture. One morning, James found himself on his knees on a concrete floor, groggily awakening to see a large wooden beam leaning against a wall, blood stained on it. The beam looked like the horizontal part of a cross, thick an heavy. His captors, which coincidentally were three porcupines, were French defectors, helping the Germans by torturing Americans and their own country men. They forced James to stand and they let him wake up for a minute or two. The lead captor pointed to the beam and spoke in perfect English. “You see American, some furs come in, and others go out. Either through the door in a bag, or out the chimney. Take the beam on your shoulders.” He then looked to the third fur, a young porcupine they had drug along, speaking in French now. “If the masked one drop the beam before I say, shoot him.”
> James rolled his arms and shook them out, taking a deep breath and praying silently. “This is it... Father God, I’m ready. Take care of ma and pa, and Paul and Mark. This is where I see dem pearly gates.” He shouldered the large beam and grunted, standing up in front of them as he held it, slowly beginning to shake as he strained. He grit his teeth and growled softly, looking at them with a fire of determination and fury in his eyes. They watched him as he struggled, and about two minutes later they were surprised as he had stood his ground. He was breathing short now, tunnel vision coming in on him and his adrenaline spiking. He yelled in sheer anger as he held it up. Finally, the head porcupine was sick of this and shot James in the ribs, causing him to drop the beam and fall to his knees. He laid on the floor sore and bleeding. The head porcupine looked to the other two and shook his head. “Take him back to the room he was in. He is strong... he can bleed out and die.”
> ...



Satine had finished washing her paws and was drying them when he spoke. Her eyes widen in shock as she was suddenly grabbed by the shoulder, and she immediately had her quills spikes up to guard her. She then pushed back to have her quills pierced deep into his body before back kicking him away from her. She quickly turns and tries to run to the door.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jan 2, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Isabella apologized again and finished putting ointment on. She then starts putting bandages on her back before she speak again. "You should save your strength. Focus on healing and getting stronger. Maybe try releasing that anger through training when you have the chance. And when the time comes, you'll be ready. But you have to stay calm and don't start any trouble. Otherwise, these lashes will be nothing compared to what else the Warden may do."


Sash sighed and nodded her head. “You’re right... I cannot do anything from in here. Just need to recover, wait until I can get out of here. Not cause “trouble” again for protecting myself and not becoming some jock’s bitch.” She rubbed her face as Isabelle worked on her, grimacing now and again as she treated her wounds.


HopeTLioness said:


> *[Chicago: Paw's Delight Diner. 9:23 a.m.]*
> 
> After the meeting over at the hotel, Wulf and Fia arrived at the diner by cab and head towards the door. They noticed it being closed, so they walked up and Wulf knocked on the door. They stood there are they wait for someone to open the door. Soon, Benjamin answered it and glared at them. "You're late. Now get in here." He stepped to the side and let them in. Wulf took off his fedora as he looked at the badger and said, "Our apologies for being late. You see, we-"
> 
> ...


Paul had been in the back, washing the dishes he used to scarf down the burger. He came back in and saw the housecat and the wolf had returned, recognizing Wulf from pictures James had. He slid in the booth and nodded to Fia, blanking on her name. “Howdy do miss... Mr. Wulf.”


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jan 2, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Satine had finished washing her paws and was drying them when he spoke. Her eyes widen in shock as she was suddenly grabbed by the shoulder, and she immediately had her quills spikes up to guard her. She then pushed back to have her quills pierced deep into his body before back kicking him away from her. She quickly turns and tries to run to the door.





Spoiler: Kinda gruesome, don’t read if you just ate



James was spiked and forced backwards against the wall, temporarily stopped and stunned. In an almost feral rage, he quickly rushed back, rearing up to try and stab her again as she was trapped against the door. 
In the moment he was rushing her, he stepped on his dinner tray and lost his balance. He stumbled and tried to catch himself and not fall on his face. He fell with the scissor blades up... and he fell onto the scissors, the blade cutting through the bandage on his face and stabbing him in the right eye. He took a sharp inhale before screaming a bloodcurdling scream of pain, holding his face as he began to severely bleed. “AHHHH!!! M-MY EYE!!!”


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 2, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Sash sighed and nodded her head. “You’re right... I cannot do anything from in here. Just need to recover, wait until I can get out of here. Not cause “trouble” again for protecting myself and not becoming some jock’s bitch.” She rubbed her face as Isabelle worked on her, grimacing now and again as she treated her wounds.



Soon, Isabella finally finished and she goes to the sink to wash her paws. "There you go. Now all I have to do is give you painkillers and be on my way." She dries off her paws and goes over to her medical bag. She took out two pills and a cup to fill it with water before giving the items to Sash. "Here you go."



Captain TrashPanda said:


> Paul had been in the back, washing the dishes he used to scarf down the burger. He came back in and saw the housecat and the wolf had returned, recognizing Wulf from pictures James had. He slid in the booth and nodded to Fia, blanking on her name. “Howdy do miss... Mr. Wulf.”



Fia huffed and answered, "Fia. My name is Fia." 




Captain TrashPanda said:


> Spoiler: Kinda gruesome, don’t read if you just ate
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Satine heard him coming as she immediately pulled out one of her quills and turns around to get ready to defend herself. However, she watched as he tripped over the tray and fell onto the scissors. She started in alarm as he hollered out in pain. Suddenly,the door flew open and a gorilla guard pulled Satine back and got in front of her to protect her. Another guard, a tiger, came behind her and asked in alarm. "What's going on?! Did he try to hurt you!?"


----------



## Seph (Jan 2, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Satine was silent for a moment before she spoke again. "A feathered lion? Hmmm. I'm very sorry to hear. I must admit that I have not seen one of those before. They're very rare. There's a lot of rare creatures in this world and saw only a few of them in my life. There are a few instance that they come to this prison, but you know how it is; some come in, and others go out."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sal was leaning against a wall and waiting for the meeting to start when the gang leaders started bickering. He had no respect for these so called gang leaders, bickering like children. But Sal knew that he would need help to escape the prison, and Fallon obviously held them in high regard.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jan 2, 2020)

_Peter?_, Akako looked over to the rabbit, _yes, its him_. She nodded to him as if to say nice to see you.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jan 2, 2020)

GrimnCoyote said:


> _Peter?_, Akako looked over to the rabbit, _yes, its him_. She nodded to him as if to say nice to see you.


 Peter waved at her discreetly, smiling.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jan 2, 2020)

Noah teared up a bit as he hugged Tori's arm. "This can't be happening", he whimpered, "they're gonna kill us, I don't wanna die".


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 2, 2020)

GrimnCoyote said:


> Noah teared up a bit as he hugged Tori's arm. "This can't be happening", he whimpered, "they're gonna kill us, I don't wanna die".



Tori held his paw as she was scared, too.

*[Chicago: Plane Hangar. 10:25 a.m.]*

Doyle, Tori, and Noah arrived at the hangar as was forced on the private plane. They took a seat together as Doyle sat across from them and set his gun on his lap. He stared at them a bit, mainly at Tori and smiled. "Ahhh, now I remember. You're that waitress from the diner last night. You had disappeared before I could give you a tip. Unfortunately, I had to leave it with that Trash Eater." Tori glared at him and the rat chuckled. "Oh my. What a fierce look. I suppose you like him?"

"He's my lover!" she stated with a bit of anger in her voice. "And he's not a disgusting rat like you!" Doyle's eyes widen in fury as he got up and slapped Tori hard across the face. She squeaked and cried while covering her face with her paws before Doyle yelled at her, "First of all, it's mouse! Not a rat! And I would watch your mouth or else I'll put a bullet in it! Now be a good girl and mind your manners!" He then turned to Noah. "You! You try anything and I will put a bullet in your head, do I make myself, clear?! I prefer that you both referred to me as a mouse and nothing more!" He huffed and glared at both of them. "What are your names?"


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jan 2, 2020)

"N-N-Noah m-mouse, I mean sir", he shook like an earthquake was taking place inside his stomach. "I won't try anything m-mister mouse I swear just please don't hurt us".


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 2, 2020)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "N-N-Noah m-mouse, I mean sir", he shook like an earthquake was taking place inside his stomach. "I won't try anything m-mister mouse I swear just please don't hurt us".



He nod and then looked at the female mouse. "And you, my dear?" She sniffles and replied in a meek voice. "T-Tori...sir."

Doyle nod his head and gave another question. "Noah. Tori. Why were you following me?"


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jan 2, 2020)

"Our f-friend who works with us w-w-went missing",the possum said, "and s-since you where at our work the other d-d-day we thought you could have something to do with it".


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 2, 2020)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "Our f-friend who works with us w-w-went missing",the possum said, "and s-since you where at our work the other d-d-day we thought you could have something to do with it".



"She's the lioness waitress that your lion friend was talking to. She didn't show up for work today and I think you and your friends had something to do with it." Tori chimed in as she slowly looks up to Doyle. Doyle stood there as he put two and two together and let's out a "aaah". He took a seat back across from them and said, "I see, now. Well, if you must know, she left with my associate, the German fuck, last night to Europe. And she's not coming back."


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jan 2, 2020)

"W-what?", curling up Noah squealed, "oh god, oh god, oh my god".


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 2, 2020)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "W-what?", curling up Noah squealed, "oh god, oh god, oh my god".



"What?!" Tori exclaimed. "Why?! Why her?! Oh, Hope." Tori covered her face as she cried. Suddenly, they feel the plane is moving and Tori gasped and looked around in alarm. "W-what's going on?!" 

"Well, I'm heading to Europe myself for a business deal. And you two will be my guest." Doyle gave an unpleasant smile and Tori gasped and hugged onto Noah.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jan 2, 2020)

Noah burst out crying, "I can't tale this, its too much".


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 2, 2020)

GrimnCoyote said:


> Noah burst out crying, "I can't tale this, its too much".



"Please, sir! Take me instead and leave Noah out of this! It was really my idea to follow you and try to get answers! Please, Mr. Mouse. Spare him and let me go with you instead." 

"Why? So he can run off and tell my enemies? I don't think so. Now be good and calm yourselves. We have a long flight ahead of us. So make use of your time." He gets up and walks over to the mini bar and pulls out a bottle of wine. "Now, would you two like a drink?"


----------



## Zenkiki (Jan 2, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Mama Shank looked to the two rivals and spoke calmly, "Now, you two. Don't start no mess because it's not the time for this. I heard about your men, Lance, and I'm very sorry to hear. I, too, had an unfortunate thing happened to one of my girls. The warden punished her with lashes for defending herself from the lieutenant, and now she's in Solitary. I'm tired of the abuse in this place and I want my girls and I to get out. So let's be civilized and plan for an escape out of here together. So...let's talk, everyone. What's the scoop in this prison?"


Lance nods and lets Mama speak, trying to keep the peace and he agreed with her. Tyrone looks at Dino and scrowls. "Fine I'll play nice, but after we are out we go our own ways."
Dino looks at him and flicks his tongue. "Vorkss for me. A small shrimp like you would die in an hour." He says snapping his jaw at him. 
Lance looks at her. "If you have one of your girls fuck the warden, I am sure she could grab a key or a knife or something that would let us work on freeing every prisoner, cause a mass riot here, however it is easier to get out from the mines so if we can have five people run, then it will be an easy escape, unless one or two people get shot then the remaining will have to drag the body."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 2, 2020)

Zenkiki said:


> Lance nods and lets Mama speak, trying to keep the peace and he agreed with her. Tyrone looks at Dino and scrowls. "Fine I'll play nice, but after we are out we go our own ways."
> Dino looks at him and flicks his tongue. "Vorkss for me. A small shrimp like you would die in an hour." He says snapping his jaw at him.
> Lance looks at her. "If you have one of your girls fuck the warden, I am sure she could grab a key or a knife or something that would let us work on freeing every prisoner, cause a mass riot here, however it is easier to get out from the mines so if we can have five people run, then it will be an easy escape, unless one or two people get shot then the remaining will have to drag the body."



Vinny, the fennec fox, scoffed and remarked. "Oh, right. Just let one of the girls to be a whore to take the keys from the Warden. That's easier said than done since the Warden is not easy to seduce. Also, you want five furs to go back to the mines, where their friends were killed or was almost killed, to do what exactly? And I doubt they wanna drag dead bodies while they're escaping, so I'm not down for that. I think the better solution is do the escape at night when they least expected it. Let each member of the group target a guard with keys to collect and hide away. We can also look up schedules, blueprints of this place, and maybe get inside help from the staff members."


----------



## Zenkiki (Jan 2, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Vinny, the fennec fox, scoffed and remarked. "Oh, right. Just let one of the girls to be a whore to take the keys from the Warden. That's easier said than done since the Warden is not easy to seduce. Also, you want five furs to go back to the mines, where their friends were killed or was almost killed, to do what exactly? And I doubt they wanna drag dead bodies while they're escaping, so I'm not down for that. I think the better solution is do the escape at night when they least expected it. Let each member of the group target a guard with keys to collect and hide away. We can also look up schedules, blueprints of this place, and maybe get inside help from the staff members."


He hisses at him. "No you fuck wit. I said that the mines are easier to escape from because of the cave in. Now that the mimes are mostly dried up, they are likely going to start a new quarry. Which means an easier escape with more eyes. If you can make it out with enough of your group that get welded together in transit, you can make it out.  Where are you going to go from here? 15 minutes after you escape the guards will be on you like flies on shit."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 2, 2020)

Zenkiki said:


> He hisses at him. "No you fuck wit. I said that the mines are easier to escape from because of the cave in. Now that the mimes are mostly dried up, they are likely going to start a new quarry. Which means an easier escape with more eyes. If you can make it out with enough of your group that get welded together in transit, you can make it out.  Where are you going to go from here? 15 minutes after you escape the guards will be on you like flies on shit."



The fennec fox hissed back and Mama Shank held up a paw to silence them. "So..what you are saying, Lance, is that we have five furs from each of our groups get to be taken to the mining area and from there, make an escape? Or are you suggesting that after the riot starts here, we head to the mining area and use the caves as an escape?"


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jan 2, 2020)

Akako stepped forward and tapped on Mama Shanks elbow. Whispering in her ear she says, "the Warden likes power correct. The feeling of being the biggest and strongest, saikyō noin the room and the ability to make people do as he pleases. To put it plainly he wants to get the reaction of submission. I say that I should be the one to seduce him being that I'm small, weak looking, and rather unsuspecting".


----------



## Zenkiki (Jan 2, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> The fennec fox hissed back and Mama Shank held up a paw to silence them. "So..what you are saying, Lance, is that we have five furs from each of our groups get to be taken to the mining area and from there, make an escape? Or are you suggesting that after the riot starts here, we head to the mining area and use the caves as an escape?"


"Just five people, doesnt have to be one of each of ours especially since they will never take a girl or a weak man."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 2, 2020)

GrimnCoyote said:


> Akako stepped forward and tapped on Mama Shanks elbow. Whispering in her ear she says, "the Warden likes power correct. The feeling of being the biggest and strongest, saikyō noin the room and the ability to make people do as he pleases. To put it plainly he wants to get the reaction of submission. I say that I should be the one to seduce him being that I'm small, weak looking, and rather unsuspecting".





Zenkiki said:


> "Just five people, doesnt have to be one of each of ours especially since they will never take a girl or a weak man."



Mama Shank was about to say something when Akako tapped her. She moved her head to the side so she could listen to what the kitsune said and shook her head. "No, child. That's too dangerous." she spoke low to her. Vinny growled and said, "Oh, so we're just gonna have five random people to go and make their escape while the rest of us stay and do what? Be their distraction long enough so they can be long gone from here? Is that what I'm hearing?"


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jan 2, 2020)

"I don't care how dangerous it is", she protest calmly, "I'm going to kill that man get Sashenka and leave this place. I will accept any better alternative but until this group comes to a consensus I've made up my mind".


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 2, 2020)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "I don't care how dangerous it is", she protest calmly, "I'm going to kill that man get Sashenka and leave this place. I will accept any better alternative but until this group comes to a consensus I've made up my mind".



The orangutan waved her paw and said, "We'll take about this later." Then she turned her attention to the others. Fallon raised his paw hi and cleared his throat loudly. " 'cuse me, folks. " Everyone looked towards the mandrill as he walks to the center of the room and nods to the leaders. " Evenin', everyone. Pardon fer interruptin' the debate, but permission to speak." Mama Shank nod her head to him. "Yes, go ahead." 

"Thank ye, ma'am. Now, I believe what thee feller was tryin' to say that having five men at the mines would be easier for an escape because they will be taken to a new mine, and they will send five furs at a time each week, until it'll be about...25 to 30 of 'em. And because of that, it will be less guards to deal with. And when they start a riot over at thee mines, it will be too far away to send more guards over, and the prison is already under staffed. So, me thinks its best to start the riot at the exact same time to overwhelm both places." 

Everyone starts to murmur one another over the plan and the leaders thinks on it. Mama Shank held up her paw for silence, and the room got quiet. She then looked to the other leaders and asks, "What do you think? Sounds coherent? Could this be possible to do?"


----------



## Zenkiki (Jan 2, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> The orangutan waved her paw and said, "We'll take about this later." Then she turned her attention to the others. Fallon raised his paw hi and cleared his throat loudly. " 'cuse me, folks. " Everyone looked towards the mandrill as he walks to the center of the room and nods to the leaders. " Evenin', everyone. Pardon fer interruptin' the debate, but permission to speak." Mama Shank nod her head to him. "Yes, go ahead."
> 
> "Thank ye, ma'am. Now, I believe what thee feller was tryin' to say that having five men at the mines would be easier for an escape because they will be taken to a new mine, and they will send five furs at a time each week, until it'll be about...25 to 30 of 'em. And because of that, it will be less guards to deal with. And when they start a riot over at thee mines, it will be too far away to send more guards over, and the prison is already under staffed. So, me thinks its best to start the riot at the exact same time to overwhelm both places."
> 
> Everyone starts to murmur one another over the plan and the leaders thinks on it. Mama Shank held up her paw for silence, and the room got quiet. She then looked to the other leaders and asks, "What do you think? Sounds coherent? Could this be possible to do?"


Lance, Dino, and Tyrone all think for a bit after her question and they nod. Dino looks at her. "If we can get a good foot hold here it will work. I can have my men start counting the guards. My main concern is the two gorillias that beat the jackal, and cracked the ground in A block. He could beat most of us up, so unless something happens to him, our chances arent good right now. He is a walking tank."

Lance looks up, "I have a beaver that knows a lot about making things with nothing. So if you ever have anything hide it behind the trashcans in the cafeteria. One of my men will grab it and bring it to him." 

Tyrone nods, "Then I can have mine work on figuring out the key rotation. If we know where the keys are exactly whenever then it can make this a little easier, especially if you can get one of your girls mama."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 2, 2020)

Zenkiki said:


> Lance, Dino, and Tyrone all think for a bit after her question and they nod. Dino looks at her. "If we can get a good foot hold here it will work. I can have my men start counting the guards. My main concern is the two gorillias that beat the jackal, and cracked the ground in A block. He could beat most of us up, so unless something happens to him, our chances arent good right now. He is a walking tank."
> 
> Lance looks up, "I have a beaver that knows a lot about making things with nothing. So if you ever have anything hide it behind the trashcans in the cafeteria. One of my men will grab it and bring it to him."
> 
> Tyrone nods, "Then I can have mine work on figuring out the key rotation. If we know where the keys are exactly whenever then it can make this a little easier, especially if you can get one of your girls mama."



Mama Shank nod her head. "Yes. I can have my girls to obtain the keys and hide them away. We can also retrieve schedules and blueprints of this place since some of my girls works in the office."

Vinny nod his head and grins. "That sounds like a plan. And I have two, tough sons of a bitches that could take those apes down. Also, if I could get those blue prints from your gals, I have have a few guys make routes throughout the prison for a smuggling and having a sneaky escape just in case things go south."

Mama Shank smiled and nod her head to the men. "Alright. Sounds like a plan. Now is there anything else that needs to be brought up? Any concerns and whatnot?"

Vinny didn't hesitate to speak up. "Yeah, how will I trust any one of you to keep your words and not do anything to fuck this up? We may try to escape, but I don't trust most of yas."


----------



## Zenkiki (Jan 2, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Mama Shank nod her head. "Yes. I can have my girls to obtain the keys and hide them away. We can also retrieve schedules and blueprints of this place since some of my girls works in the office."
> 
> Vinny nod his head and grins. "That sounds like a plan. And I have two, tough sons of a bitches that could take those apes down. Also, if I could get those blue prints from your gals, I have have a few guys make routes throughout the prison for a smuggling and having a sneaky escape just in case things go south."
> 
> ...


None of the boys had a question, but Dino turns his head to flick his tongue right into Vinny's face. "You are more likely to vuck this up than anyone else. Who is going to mess this up? A prisoner loyal to the guards? If you dont trust us then maybe we should kill you now, save us some trouble later." He said standing up, knocking the chair over


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 2, 2020)

Zenkiki said:


> None of the boys had a question, but Dino turns his head to flick his tongue right into Vinny's face. "You are more likely to vuck this up than anyone else. Who is going to mess this up? A prisoner loyal to the guards? If you dont trust us then maybe we should kill you now, save us some trouble later." He said standing up, knocking the chair over



Vinny also stood up, along with his gang behind him and Fallon stepped between the two. "Now, hold on! We don't need to make a fuss, especially since there's guards patrolling and this isn't a time or a place for this."

Mama Shank stood up and looked at them. "No one is going to betray anyone. At least I hope so. However, if you feel that someone would do anything to jeopardize this important mission, I saw we all make a truce and an oath with one another." She looked around the room and askes, "Does anyone have a knife and a cup?"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jan 2, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Satine heard him coming as she immediately pulled out one of her quills and turns around to get ready to defend herself. However, she watched as he tripped over the tray and fell onto the scissors. She started in alarm as he hollered out in pain. Suddenly,the door flew open and a gorilla guard pulled Satine back and got in front of her to protect her. Another guard, a tiger, came behind her and asked in alarm. "What's going on?! Did he try to hurt you!?"


James was still screaming in pain, his other eye closed as a pool of blood began to form around his head, being unstable causing him to not hear the voices of the guards, only the noises of his past. He thought he heard fighter planes overhead, and his captors from the past laughing at his pain. "GET IT OUT!! QUIT LAUGHING A-AT ME AND HELP ME, YOU FUCKING BACKSTABBERS TO THE ALLIES!!!"


HopeTLioness said:


> Soon, Isabella finally finished and she goes to the sink to wash her paws. "There you go. Now all I have to do is give you painkillers and be on my way." She dries off her paws and goes over to her medical bag. She took out two pills and a cup to fill it with water before giving the items to Sash. "Here you go."


Sash nodded and took the pills and water, a small smile crossing her face. "_Spasibo, _Isabella." He took the meds and the water and downed them, chugging down the water and offering her the cup back.
It was about this time Sash heard James' screams of pain and distress down the hall. Her ears perked up and she chuckled slightly. "Wow, I do not know what is in pills, but I could swear on _Mat's_ grave I heard someone scream bloody murder down hall. Some powerful drugs, huh?"
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


HopeTLioness said:


> Fia huffed and answered, "Fia. My name is Fia."


Paul nodded and shrugged his shoulders. "Sorry, I ain't too good with names, 'specially with people who hold me at gunpoint. I knows Wulf cuz James has pictures of dem two on the wall at home." He then shifted and looked to Benny before speaking quietly. "So... you wanna talk or should I's talk?"


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 2, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James was still screaming in pain, his other eye closed as a pool of blood began to form around his head, being unstable causing him to not hear the voices of the guards, only the noises of his past. He thought he heard fighter planes overhead, and his captors from the past laughing at his pain. "GET IT OUT!! QUIT LAUGHING A-AT ME AND HELP ME, YOU FUCKING BACKSTABBERS TO THE ALLIES!!!"



"I'm fine. He's having another shell shock episode, so be careful!" Satine warned as the gorilla guard charged him and tackles and pins him to the bed. The tiger also runs in and help him pin him down. Satine quickly goes into her bag, takes out a bottle of Doxylamine and drenches a rag with it. She then ran over, gets on the bed and covered his whole muzzle with it. All three furs held him down as they wait for the drug to take effect.




Captain TrashPanda said:


> Sash nodded and took the pills and water, a small smile crossing her face. "_Spasibo, _Isabella." He took the meds and the water and downed them, chugging down the water and offering her the cup back.
> It was about this time Sash heard James' screams of pain and distress down the hall. Her ears perked up and she chuckled slightly. "Wow, I do not know what is in pills, but I could swear on _Mat's_ grave I heard someone scream bloody murder down hall. Some powerful drugs, huh?"



Isabella smiles as she took the cup and tossed it in the trash. Suddenly, she hears James screaming and as her ears also perked up in alarm. "I...huh?" She could only say and ends up walking up to the door to try to take a peek through the small window with no success. "What in the world is going on out there?"




Captain TrashPanda said:


> Paul nodded and shrugged his shoulders. "Sorry, I ain't too good with names, 'specially with people who hold me at gunpoint. I knows Wulf cuz James has pictures of dem two on the wall at home." He then shifted and looked to Benny before speaking quietly. "So... you wanna talk or should I's talk?"



"Fair enough. My apologies, senore." Fia said and then turned her attention to Benjamin. The old badger cleared his throat and began. "Alright, I need to know what the hell is going between you and those fools that were here last night." Fia narrowed her eyes suspiciously. "Why do you want to know?"


----------



## Zenkiki (Jan 2, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Vinny also stood up, along with his gang behind him and Fallon stepped between the two. "Now, hold on! We don't need to make a fuss, especially since there's guards patrolling and this isn't a time or a place for this."
> 
> Mama Shank stood up and looked at them. "No one is going to betray anyone. At least I hope so. However, if you feel that someone would do anything to jeopardize this important mission, I saw we all make a truce and an oath with one another." She looked around the room and askes, "Does anyone have a knife and a cup?"


Tyrone shakes his head at her. "I am not cutting myself to promise anything. Either believe me or dont. Doesnt matter to me." Dino and lance both said a similar thing not finding it necessary.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 2, 2020)

Zenkiki said:


> Tyrone shakes his head at her. "I am not cutting myself to promise anything. Either believe me or dont. Doesnt matter to me." Dino and lance both said a similar thing not finding it necessary.



"Yeah, I'm not doing that either." Vinny commented, and Mama Shank smiled. "Then we all agree to trust each other. Simple as that. If there's nothing else, meeting's adjourned."


----------



## Zenkiki (Jan 2, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> "Yeah, I'm not doing that either." Vinny commented, and Mama Shank smiled. "Then we all agree to trust each other. Simple as that. If there's nothing else, meeting's adjourned."


Lance nods and left the laundry room and went back to his cell in A block, with Dino and then Tyrone nods and gets off his seat bouncing around from foot to foot as the koala walked to his cell.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 2, 2020)

Zenkiki said:


> Lance nods and left the laundry room and went back to his cell in A block, with Dino and then Tyrone nods and gets off his seat bouncing around from foot to foot as the koala walked to his cell.



Everyone left the Laundry room and went back to their cells for the night.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jan 2, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> "I'm fine. He's having another shell shock episode, so be careful!" Satine warned as the gorilla guard charged him and tackles and pins him to the bed. The tiger also runs in and help him pin him down. Satine quickly goes into her bag, takes out a bottle of Doxylamine and drenches a rag with it. She then ran over, gets on the bed and covered his whole muzzle with it. All three furs held him down as they wait for the drug to take effect.


James was unable to even struggle against them, wailing and screaming in pain as blood was going everywhere, the bandages on his face quickly turning red. His screams were muffled as he slowly stopped screaming, whimpering as the scissors were still in his eye before falling into a pained sleep, blood continuing to gush from his wound.


HopeTLioness said:


> Isabella smiles as she took the cup and tossed it in the trash. Suddenly, she hears James screaming and as her ears also perked up in alarm. "I...huh?" She could only say and ends up walking up to the door to try to take a peek through the small window with no success. "What in the world is going on out there?"


Sash only shrugged. "Maybe someone is screaming... I thought it was drugs making me hear things. Sounds like someone was stabbed down the hall, but what do I know. Anyways, is there anything else you need to do?"


HopeTLioness said:


> "Fair enough. My apologies, senore." Fia said and then turned her attention to Benjamin. The old badger cleared his throat and began. "Alright, I need to know what the hell is going between you and those fools that were here last night." Fia narrowed her eyes suspiciously. "Why do you want to know?"


"Welp, mainly cuz our coworker dun fell off the map and just disappeared. We's a thinkin' it was them. Also, you's responsible for my cousin. That's why. Y'all have a whole fuckin' lot to explain to us." Paul set his elbows on the table and locked eyes with Fia, determined to get the answers he wanted.


----------



## JackJackal (Jan 2, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James was unable to even struggle against them, wailing and screaming in pain as blood was going everywhere, the bandages on his face quickly turning red. His screams were muffled as he slowly stopped screaming, whimpering as the scissors were still in his eye before falling into a pained sleep, blood continuing to gush from his wound.


Terry heard the screaming but couldn't care less. He didnt know the guy so why care? All he cared about was finishing Jack. And in an extent his brother.

Jack and Jax on the other hand snapped out of their private thoughts/ melancholy and rushed to their doors after hearing the screaming then started to call out for someone to get a medic for him just before things went silent.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 2, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James was unable to even struggle against them, wailing and screaming in pain as blood was going everywhere, the bandages on his face quickly turning red. His screams were muffled as he slowly stopped screaming, whimpering as the scissors were still in his eye before falling into a pained sleep, blood continuing to gush from his wound.



After James became unconscious, They released him and Satine looked to them. "He needs surgery. We need to take him to the infirmary! Quickly!" The two guards hoisted him by his arms and legs and carries him out and into the nearest infirmary. Satine shuts the door and power walks next to them and held a towel to James's face to try to stop the bleeding. Soon, James was emitted in for surgery and recovery.




Captain TrashPanda said:


> Sash only shrugged. "Maybe someone is screaming... I thought it was drugs making me hear things. Sounds like someone was stabbed down the hall, but what do I know. Anyways, is there anything else you need to do?"



Isabella looked back to her and shook her head. "Nope. Unless you need something else, it's time for me to go. Please rest up and I'll see you tomorrow." She knocked on the door and it opened for her. As soon as she walked out, she gasped as she sees the guards and Satine hurrying away with James's body and she ran after. The door closed back and the guard peeked in and noticed that Sash was topless. He blushed and quickly look away and goes back to his post.




Captain TrashPanda said:


> "Welp, mainly cuz our coworker dun fell off the map and just disappeared. We's a thinkin' it was them. Also, you's responsible for my cousin. That's why. Y'all have a whole fuckin' lot to explain to us." Paul set his elbows on the table and locked eyes with Fia, determined to get the answers he wanted.



Fia locked eyes with Paul as she straighten herself. Wulf sighed and leaned back in his seat a bit. "When was the last time you've seen or heard from her?" Benjamin answered him. "Last night, around 11:30 at her apartment. I tried to get her to talk to me but she wouldn't. I could tell in her eyes that something bothered her. Like she wanted to tell me but couldn't. She told me to not worry about it and got out of my pick-up truck. She was supposed to be here three hours ago, but didn't show up. And she's not picking up the phone." 

"Did you try going to her place to check on her?" Fia asked.

"Not yet." Benjamin answered. 

Fia looked to Wulf and then back to them before she spoke. "Well, the best thing to do is to go check to see if she's alright. And if she's not...I'm sorry for your loss." The old badger growled and looked to her. "Why you say it like she died or something?! We don't know if she's dead or not!"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jan 2, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> After James became unconscious, They released him and Satine looked to them. "He needs surgery. We need to take him to the infirmary! Quickly!" The two guards hoisted him by his arms and legs and carries him out and into the nearest infirmary. Satine shuts the door and power walks next to them and held a towel to James's face to try to stop the bleeding. Soon, James was emitted in for surgery and recovery.


James was out the entire time, an occasional whimper coming from him as more trauma from his dark past surfaced in his dreams.


HopeTLioness said:


> Isabella looked back to her and shook her head. "Nope. Unless you need something else, it's time for me to go. Please rest up and I'll see you tomorrow." She knocked on the door and it opened for her. As soon as she walked out, she gasped as she sees the guards and Satine hurrying away with James's body and she ran after. The door closed back and the guard peeked in and noticed that Sash was topless. He blushed and quickly look away and goes back to his post.


"Ok, goodbye Isabella. Have a good night." She smiled and watched her leave. She had turned away when she saw the guard in the corner of her eye. She turned back around and smirked before limping to the door and leaning against it, looking out to the alpaca guard who was blushing and looking away. "Hey wooly, I saw you looking in here. Why you blushing? What, can't stand to see a woman with no shirt? Has it been that long for you since you were with someone?" She was poking at him now, teasing as she decided she needed some intel on the prison... no matter the cost.


HopeTLioness said:


> Fia locked eyes with Paul as she straighten herself. Wulf sighed and leaned back in his seat a bit. "When was the last time you've seen or heard from her?" Benjamin answered him. "Last night, around 11:30 at her apartment. I tried to get her to talk to me but she wouldn't. I could tell in her eyes that something bothered her. Like she wanted to tell me but couldn't. She told me to not worry about it and got out of my pick-up truck. She was supposed to be here three hours ago, but didn't show up. And she's not picking up the phone."
> 
> "Did you try going to her place to check on her?" Fia asked.
> 
> ...


"Oh of course, why don't we assume she's dead? I knows you think I eat of the dumpster, ya fuckin' pasta eatin' pizza makin' noodle spined Italian, but I ain't stupid. I knows about dem Blackpaws that y'all was talkin with last night. Sumthin' ain't right, Hope's now missin' and y'all lost James. Y'all know sumthin' that you ain't tellin' us." Paul was now visibly agitated, wanting answers and nothing else.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 2, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> "Ok, goodbye Isabella. Have a good night." She smiled and watched her leave. She had turned away when she saw the guard in the corner of her eye. She turned back around and smirked before limping to the door and leaning against it, looking out to the alpaca guard who was blushing and looking away. "Hey wooly, I saw you looking in here. Why you blushing? What, can't stand to see a woman with no shirt?"



The alpaca guard gulped and turned his head away from the door.




Captain TrashPanda said:


> "Oh of course, why don't we assume she's dead? I knows you think I eat of the dumpster, ya fuckin' pasta eatin' pizza makin' Italian, but I ain't stupid. I knows about dem Blackpaws that y'all was talkin with last night. Sumthin' ain't right, Hope's now missin' and y'all lost James. Y'all know sumthin' that you ain't tellin' us." Paul was now visibly agitated, wanting answers and nothing else.



Before anyone could do anything, Fia stood straight up, leaned in, and slapped Paul across the face. Her eyes burning with fire as she snarls and scolds him. "First of all, how dare you insult the food of my people! At least I know where my ingredients came from, and my land is not stolen or filled with the blood, tears, and sweat from _slaves_ that your people had own and mistreated, you ignorant, close-minded, stupid, son of a bitch! Secondly, we did not "lose" your cousin! Your cousin was on a mission and was _captured_ by the enemy, along with other members and our Doness, and we're doing the best we can to track them down! And finally, we are not disclosing any *fucking* information to any one of you and now we are leaving!" She was about to push her way past but Wulf stops her held her arms. "Fia, wait. Wait. Everyone just hold on a minute and calm down!"  "DO NOT TELL ME TO CALM DOWN, WULF! We're sitting here, wasting our time and getting scolded at by these two while Sabrina and the others are out there somewhere, needing our help!" Fia yelled and huffing and puffing angrily. Benjamin growled looked to her. "Look, calm down and sit back down. We didn't come to scold ya or anything. We just want answers because we're concern about our friend. We wouldn't called you guys if we didn't need your help, so just...take a seat. Please. Hell, do you want some coffee?" Fia thought for a moment and slowly nod her head. Benjamin nod his head and looked to Wulf. "And you?" "Yes, I would like a cup." Wulf answered and goes to have Fia sit back down and speak to her calmly. The old badger gets up from the booth, and gave Paul a look of 'Fix it. Now.', then goes to fix four of them a cup of coffee.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jan 2, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> The alpaca guard gulped and turned his head away from the door.


Sash smirked more and whistled seductively, leaning against the window so he saw her exposed chest. "Oh come on, you wouldn't ignore a wolf like me? I'm just trying to be... friendly. What is your name? Come talk to me."


HopeTLioness said:


> Before anyone could do anything, Fia stood straight up, leaned in, and slapped Paul across the face. Her eyes burning with fire as she snarls and scolds him. "First of all, how dare you insult the food of my people! At least I know where my ingredients came from, and my land is not stolen or filled with the blood, tears, and sweat from _slaves_ that your people had own and mistreated, you ignorant, close-minded, stupid, son of a bitch! Secondly, we did not "lose" your cousin! Your cousin was on a mission and was _captured_ by the enemy, along with other members and our Doness, and we're doing the best we can to track them down! And finally, we are not disclosing any *fucking* information to any one of you and now we are leaving!" She was about to push her way past but Wulf stops her held her arms. "Fia, wait. Wait. Everyone just hold on a minute and calm down!"  "DO NOT TELL ME TO CALM DOWN, WULF! We're sitting here, wasting our time and getting scolded at by these two while Sabrina and the others are out there somewhere, needing our help!" Fia yelled and huffing and puffing angrily. Benjamin growled looked to her. "Look, calm down and sit back down. We didn't come to scold ya or anything. We just want answers because we're concern about our friend. We wouldn't called you guys if we didn't need your help, so just...take a seat. Please. Hell, do you want some coffee?" Fia thought for a moment and slowly nod her head. Benjamin nod his head and looked to Wulf. "And you?" "Yes, I would like a cup." Wulf answered and goes to have Fia sit back down and speak to her calmly. The old badger gets up from the booth, and gave Paul a look of 'Fix it. Now.', then goes to fix four of them a cup of coffee.


Paul took the slap silently, holding his face as he turned back to the angered cat. He listened to her rant and he cut in before Wulf told them to calm down. "Oh yea, bring up slavery. Not like you medevial Europeans can even understand how to run an economic superpower. At least we can settle our issues without having to call WHO to win yall's war? Oh yea, *THE UNITED STATES.* When y'all can settle your own fucking disputes, you can blast slavery, which we FUCKING NEEDED to keep the South alive, you high-on-your-horse, know-it-all, elegant waste of fur!" Paul was ready to draw the Colt he lept in his overalls and pistol-whip Fia when Benny finally calmed them down. He was huffing and his eyes were full of fire as Benny gave him a look. _"Oh of course, leave me with the stupid foreigner and the deserter James told me about. Perfect." _Paul took a deep breath and closed his eyes before opening them and speaking as calmly as he could muster. "Look, no matter how I's reeeeeally not likin' you right now, and I don't particuly like you Wulf because things James has said 'bout Tokyo, we need the information you have and you need the information I have. I know more about Hans Richter from James then you both know combined, along with who killed Sabrina's father. You know about dem other Blackpaws and where James' is, along with something you're hesitating to tell us. So, why don't we exchange info like CIVILIZED people, MiSs FiA?" He stared her down as his face was calm, yet his eyes stared daggers to her.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 2, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Sash smirked more and whistled seductively. "Oh come on, you wouldn't ignore a wolf like me? I'm just trying to be... friendly. What is your name? Come talk to me."



"P..Pedro...." the guard said meekly and continued, "U-umm...I'm sorry! I didn't mean to look! I'm really am!"




Captain TrashPanda said:


> Paul took the slap silently, holding his face as he turned back to the angered cat. He listened to her rant and he cut in before Wulf told them to calm down. "Oh yea, bring up slavery. Not like you medevial Europeans can even understand how to run an economic superpower. At least we can settle our issues without having to call WHO to win yall's war? Oh yea, *THE UNITED STATES.* When y'all can settle your own fucking disputes, you can blast slavery, which we FUCKING NEEDED to keep the South alive, you high-on-your-horse, know-it-all, elegant waste of fur!" Paul was ready to draw the Colt he lept in his overalls and pistol-whip Fia when Benny finally calmed them down. He was huffing and his eyes were full of fire as Benny gave him a look. _"Oh of course, leave me with the stupid foreigner and the deserter James told me about. Perfect." _Paul took a deep breath and closed his eyes before opening them and speaking as calmly as he could muster. "Look, no matter how I's reeeeeally not likin' you right now, and I don't particuly like you Wulf because things James has said 'bout Tokyo, we need the information you have and you need the information I have. I know more about Hans Richter from James then you both know combined, along with who killed Sabrina's father. You know about dem other Blackpaws and where James' is, along with something you're hesitating to tell us. So, why don't we exchange info like CIVILIZED people, MiSs FiA?" He stared her down as his face was calm, yet his eyes stared daggers to her.



Fia glared right back. She then swing her right arm before her and slammed her palm into the dent of her inner arm, basically telling Paul to 'Go to Hell' in Italian. Wulf just sighed and looked to Paul. "I'm sure he does, but whatever problems he has with me he should talk to me about it. And I plan to get everything straight. Now, my associate is right about one thing: we are wasting time here as you're trying to get classified information about what's going on, and I'd be damn if I let my brothers-in-arms's family get involve in this. He already lost your brother, and I don't want him to lose you, too. Yeah, I heard about it and I'm truly sorry. Which is why you should stay out of it and let us handle it. And if we happen to find your friend, hopefully alive, we'll bring her back. Okay?"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jan 3, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> "P..Pedro...." the guard said meekly and continued, "U-umm...I'm sorry! I didn't mean to look! I'm really am!"


"Pedro? What a nice name... matches a meek, handsome alpaca like you. Don't worry, we all make 'mistakes.' But, I think you looked on purpose." She smirked and stuck her arms through the bars. "Why don't you come here Pedro? Talk to me, face to face. I'm lonely."


HopeTLioness said:


> Fia glared right back. She then swing her right arm before her and slammed her palm into the dent of her inner arm, basically telling Paul to 'Go to Hell' in Italian. Wulf just sighed and looked to Paul. "I'm sure he does, but whatever problems he has with me he should talk to me about it. And I plan to get everything straight. Now, my associate is right about one thing: we are wasting time here as you're trying to get classified information about what's going on, and I'd be damn if I let my brothers-in-arms's family get involve in this. He already lost your brother, and I don't want him to lose you, too. Yeah, I heard about it and I'm truly sorry. Which is why you should stay out of it and let us handle it. And if we happen to find your friend, hopefully alive, we'll bring her back. Okay?"


Paul just stared at the two in silence for about ten seconds before laughing hard, shaking his head and attempting to calm himself. He finally cleared his throat and shifted out the booth, standing up and speaking with disbelief. "'Classified' info? Please, what do you's think I's gonna do, go to OUR common enemy and talk? And sure, you two clowns are gonna handle it, I bet the same damn way y'all handled Arizona. Just gonna disappear with where the hell my cuzin and my co-worker is. Fine, be like that. I has info you probably want, but hey, it's 'ClAsSiFiEd.' I might as well handle it myself."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 3, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> "Pedro? What a nice name... matches a meek, handsome alpaca like you. Don't worry, we all make 'mistakes.' But, I think you looked on purpose." She smirked and stuck her arms through the bars. "Why don't you come here Pedro? Talk to me, face to face. I'm lonely."



"No-no, thank you. Maybe you should cover up. You'll catch a cold."




Captain TrashPanda said:


> Paul just stared at the two in silence for about ten seconds before laughing hard, shaking his head and attempting to calm himself. He finally cleared his throat and shifted out the booth, standing up and speaking with disbelief. "'Classified' info? Please, what do you's think I's gonna do, go to OUR common enemy and talk? And sure, you two clowns are gonna handle it, I bet the same damn way y'all handled Arizona. Just gonna disappear with where the hell my cuzin and my co-worker is. Fine, be like that. I has info you probably want, but hey, it's 'ClAsSiFiEd.' I might as well handle it myself."



Benjamin just came over and set the drinks down when Paul got up and talked his nonsense. The old badger glared at him and growled. It was now Fia's turn to laugh at him and shook her head. "Oh, you stupid American. You know what, you go right ahead and do whatever you want to do. Because you're a big, strong, and tough American! You can do anything!" She mocked and then in a quick and swift movement, she got up, hopped on the table, which made Benny yell, leaped off on the side and lands next to Wulf. She stood straight up and walked up to Paul and stood in front of him as her short, kitty self, stared up at the giant raccoon before her with fire in her eyes and spoke low. "Listen here, f_ottuto, procione idiota _, if you fuck up, and prevent us from saving our _famiglia_, in which your cousin is part of..." she leaned into him and growled deep as she speak with venom in her throat. "*It will be on your head.*" She stood there for a few minutes, still staring at him before slowly leaning away from him and slowly walks away and to the door. She then stops at the door, pointed at him, and giving him a dead look that says, 'Don't fuck this up.' before walking out of the door. Wulf sighed and gets up he takes the cup, downs it, and sets it down on the table. "You will have to excuse, Fia. She's a very...passionate woman when it comes to her job. But in all seriousness, don't do this. We'll look into finding your friend and cousin, okay? If you need us, call us. Please." He looked at both of them sincerely before setting a quarter on the table, putting on his fedora and leave to catch up with Fia.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jan 3, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> "No-no, thank you. Maybe you should cover up. You'll catch a cold."


"Oh? See, my shirt is ripped and I need someone to keep me warm. Come on, I just want to talk. Please?" She mustered up her best pour-and-pitiful look and pouted slightly to the alpaca.


HopeTLioness said:


> Benjamin just came over and set the drinks down when Paul got up and talked his nonsense. The old badger glared at him and growled. It was now Fia's turn to laugh at him and shook her head. "Oh, you stupid American. You know what, you go right ahead and do whatever you want to do. Because you're a big, strong, and tough American! You can do anything!" She mocked and then in a quick and swift movement, she got up, hopped on the table, which made Benny yell, leaped off on the side and lands next to Wulf. She stood straight up and walked up to Paul and stood in front of him as her short, kitty self, stared up at the giant raccoon before her with fire in her eyes and spoke low. "Listen here, _fottuto, procione idiota _, if you fuck up, and prevent us from saving our _famiglia_, in which your cousin is part of..." she leaned into him and growled deep as she speak with venom in her throat. "*It will be on your head.*" She stood there for a few minutes, still staring at him before slowly leaning away from him and slowly walks away and to the door. She then stops at the door, pointed at him, and giving him a dead look that says, 'Don't fuck this up.' before walking out of the door. Wulf sighed and gets up he takes the cup, downs it, and sets it down on the table. "You will have to excuse, Fia. She's a very...passionate woman when it comes to her job. But in all seriousness, don't do this. We'll look into finding your friend and cousin, okay? If you need us, call us. Please." He looked at both of them sincerely before setting a quarter on the table, putting on his fedora and leave to catch up with Fia.


Paul watched as she mocked him then clambered to him and stood in front of him, being a foot shorter than the coon. He simply smirked as she spoke in mixed language before she took a step into him. He pulled a cigarette he left in his overalls and a lighter out and lit it up, taking a deep drag before blowing it out his nose and speaking in a near whisper, the same amount of heat and venom in his southern voice. "Blood runs thicker than money. Yur coworkers and the coon that gave everything for you two cowards are different groups. Stay out of my way, or I's be damned to not put a bullet in yur knee. Get on the train, *or get out of the way.*" He watched her with fiery blue eyes as she went to the door, blowing a cloud of smoke out as she pointed at him. He turned back to Wulf as he spoke, chuckling softly as he left and walked out the door. "I's needed you, I's called you, and you failed to do us any good," he said as the door clanged shut. Paul shook his head and looked to Benny, puffing the cigarette for a moment before speaking. "I's headin' home. I's got a name from last night, one Stefano Maione. And I's got a place, Italy. Now... I has to put the name to the place. I's gonna need some luck... and a whole lot of research. James has a map of Italy at home, and the day after the speakeasy massacre I went to this library. I's sure if I does some research, I's can find something. They ain't no good... 'leave it to us,' my ass. They know where both of 'em is and wouldn't talk, couple of fuckin' spineless bastards."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 3, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> "Oh? See, my shirt is ripped and I need someone to keep me warm. Come on, I just want to talk. Please?" She mustered up her best pour-and-pitiful look and pouted slightly to the alpaca.
> 
> Paul watched as she mocked him then clambered to him and stood in front of him, being a foot shorter than the coon. He simply smirked as she spoke in mixed language before she took a step into him. He pulled a cigarette he left in his overalls and a lighter out and lit it up, taking a deep drag before blowing it out his nose and speaking in a near whisper, the same amount of heat and venom in his southern voice. "Blood runs thicker than money. Yur coworkers and the coon that gave everything for you two cowards are different groups. Stay out of my way, or I's be damned to not put a bullet in yur knee. Get on the train, *or get out of the way.*" He watched her with fiery blue eyes as she went to the door, blowing a cloud of smoke out as she pointed at him. He turned back to Wulf as he spoke, chuckling softly as he left and walked out the door. "I's needed you, I's called you, and you failed to do us any good," he said as the door clanged shut. Paul shook his head and looked to Benny, puffing the cigarette for a moment before speaking. "I's headin' home. I's got a name from last night, one Stefano Maione. And I's got a place, Italy. Now... I has to put the name to the place. I's gonna need some luck... and a whole lot of research. James has a map of Italy at home, and the day after the speakeasy massacre I went to this library. I's sure if I does some research, I's can find something. They ain't no good... 'leave it to us,' my ass. They know where both of 'em is and wouldn't talk, couple of fuckin' spineless bastards."



Pedro starts shaking as he looked at her cute, pouty face. He face and fur starts to turn red, not knowing what to do in this situation. "U-umm...we-we could talk...like this...so-so, what do you want?"

Benjamin huffed as he slammed the tray down. "Damnit, Paul! You were supposed to take out the fire, not put more fire fuel in it! Now I know you don't like them or trust them, but imagine, if you would, if the roles were switched and that cat demanded answers that were classified, and she was being stubborn, hotheaded, and you didn't know her, or her companion, would you trust them to give them vital information like that. And I highly doubt that you would find any information of a mob boss in Italy. At least not in the public library. Look, just go home and be with Tori for the day. Meanwhile, I'm gonna call up some old war buddies and do some research as well. Now go home and drink a beer, shit. Calm your nerves."

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Meanwhile, back to the Gateway Motel, both Wulf and Fia made it back. The feline stormed off as the wolf sighed and went back to his room. Fia paced back and forth as she growls and starts raising her voice in Italian. Unknown to her, she was near Elvyra's room.

(@Liseran Thistle )


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jan 3, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Pedro starts shaking as he looked at her cute, pouty face. He face and fur starts to turn red, not knowing what to do in this situation. "U-umm...we-we could talk...like this...so-so, what do you want?"
> 
> Benjamin huffed as he slammed the tray down. "Damnit, Paul! You were supposed to take out the fire, not put more fire fuel in it! Now I know you don't like them or trust them, but imagine, if you would, if the roles were switched and that cat demanded answers that were classified, and she was being stubborn, hotheaded, and you didn't know her, or her companion, would you trust them to give them vital information like that. And I highly doubt that you would find any information of a mob boss in Italy. At least not in the public library. Look, just go home and be with Tori for the day. Meanwhile, I'm gonna call up some old war buddies and do some research as well. Now go home and drink a beer, shit. Calm your nerves."
> 
> ...



Elvyra and Jefferson had decided they'd turn in for the day, with Elvyra sipping on some tea, and Jefferson trying to make calls to certain Pinkerton's to help them with this situation. As Elvyra sipped her tea, she could hear the angry yelling in Italian. "They must be back from that meeting they went off to..." She muttered. She opened her door, and looked outside to see a very agitated Fia. 

"What's with all this hissin' I hear outside my door?" She asked.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jan 3, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Pedro starts shaking as he looked at her cute, pouty face. His face and fur starts to turn red, not knowing what to do in this situation. "U-umm...we-we could talk...like this...so-so, what do you want?"


"Oh, please come closer. Your wool would be so warm in my cold cell. Maybe I just want some... company. _Da,_ maybe you can do me a favor, and I can return it to you." She smirked as he came closer. "Aww, you poor thing, you do not need to be nervous. Just come on in here, and do a _poor_ little wolf a favor and keep her warm... keep her company."


HopeTLioness said:


> Benjamin huffed as he slammed the tray down. "Damnit, Paul! You were supposed to take out the fire, not put more fire fuel in it! Now I know you don't like them or trust them, but imagine, if you would, if the roles were switched and that cat demanded answers that were classified, and she was being stubborn, hotheaded, and you didn't know her, or her companion, would you trust them to give them vital information like that. And I highly doubt that you would find any information of a mob boss in Italy. At least not in the public library. Look, just go home and be with Tori for the day. Meanwhile, I'm gonna call up some old war buddies and do some research as well. Now go home and drink a beer, shit. Calm your nerves."


Paul was a bit stunned Benny wasn't taking his side. "Ain't my fault that stuck-up European was makin' up random excuses! Ain't none of that 'classified.' It's the mafia, not the goddamn marines or army. She could have simply said, "I has no motherfuckin' idea where Hope is," and it would be ok. THEY FUCKIN' KNOW WHERE JAMES IS, AND THEY REFUSE TO TELL ME WHERE MY OWN FAMILY IS!" In sheer anger, he swiftly went to the table and swept the coffee off into the floor, the mugs shattering as they hit the floor, coffee going everywhere. Paul just huffed softly for a moment before cursing under his breath. "I's gonna clean this up and go home. I'm packin' a bag... and I's either gonna find James, or die tryin'. They wanna be all hush-hush like they's tryin' to keep me safe, they can do that. Couple of morons who ain't good fur nuthin'." He shook his head and went into the back, getting the mop and a broom, mopping the coffee up in angered silence before beginning to sweep up the shards of mugs.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 3, 2020)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Elvyra and Jefferson had decided they'd turn in for the day, with Elvyra sipping on some tea, and Jefferson trying to make calls to certain Pinkerton's to help them with this situation. As Elvyra sipped her tea, she could hear the angry yelling in Italian. "They must be back from that meeting they went off to..." She muttered. She opened her door, and looked outside to see a very agitated Fia.
> 
> "What's with all this hissin' I hear outside my door?" She asked.



Fia halted and looked to the vixen, changing her mood completely. Her ears folded back as she felt embarrassed and cleared her throat. "My apologies, Senora Highwater. Wulf and I just came back from a meeting, and I'm so close to claw and shoot at this stubborn, ignorant, son of a bitch! This...Southern _procione _fucker. He had the audacity to demand us to give him answers that we cannot disclose to him, because a) he's not part of the mafia and b) we legally can't do to our personal contracts. May that Trash-Eating bastard get ran over three times by a garbage truck and his tail get set on fire!" she yelled out loud, still pissed off with Paul. She then closed her eyes, take deep breaths exercises a few times, and then calmed down. She looked back to Elvyra and cleared her throat. "My apologies. Is there anything that I can get you?"



Captain TrashPanda said:


> Paul was a bit stunned Benny wasn't taking his side. "Ain't my fault that stuck-up European was makin' up random excuses! Ain't none of that 'classified.' It's the mafia, not the goddamn marines or army. She could have simply said, "I has no motherfuckin' idea where Hope is," and it would be ok. THEY FUCKIN' KNOW WHERE JAMES IS, AND THEY REFUSE TO TELL ME WHERE MY OWN FAMILY IS!" In sheer anger, he swiftly went to the table and swept the coffee off into the floor, the mugs shattering as they hit the floor, coffee going everywhere. Paul just huffed softly for a moment before cursing under his breath. "I's gonna clean this up and go home. I'm packin' a bag... and I's either gonna find James, or die tryin'. They wanna be all hush-hush like they's tryin' to keep me safe, they can do that. Couple of morons who ain't good fur nuthin'." He shook his head and went into the back, getting the mop and a broom, mopping the coffee up in angered silence before beginning to sweep up the shards of mugs.



Benjamin frowned and glared at Paul when he shattered yet ANOTHER thing in his shop. "That's the third fucking time you shattered my stuff! That's coming out of yer paycheck, Jackson! I know yer pissed off 'n all but don't take it out on the merch! After you clean this mess up, go home, relax, and pack up. We may have to travel to Washington tonight! DON'T BREAK ANYTHING ELSE, GOT IT?! I swear, between you and that cat, yer both want me to put you two in my private boot camp and beat those attitudes out of ya!" he grumbles and goes in the back and sat at his desk. He goes into his secret stash, pulls out a bottle of beer and chugs it.



Captain TrashPanda said:


> "Oh, please come closer. Your wool would be so warm in my cold cell. Maybe I just want some... company. _Da,_ maybe you can do me a favor, and I can return it to you."



Pedro gulped and looked around to make sure no one was watching. He eased on over to the door and stood in front of it. Sash could see the nervousness in his eyes. 




Captain TrashPanda said:


> She smirked as he came closer. "Aww, you poor thing, you do not need to be nervous. Just come on in here, and do a _poor_ little wolf a favor and keep her warm... keep her company."



"I..I could get in trouble, ma'am. And..and I shouldn't..." He thought out it for a few as he slowly takes out the keys and unlocks the door.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jan 3, 2020)

Silently Cameron sat in his provided hotel room. Hunched over the coffee table he played chess against himself while the radio played orchestral music on a low volume. Sighing he moved the black rook into a position in which the white king could not escape. "Checkmate", he muttered resetting the board. "Hmm?", alerted to the ruckus three doors down he walked to the door, "the cat, angered". Stepping out into the hallway the chameleon approached the group. "Your tone, frustrated, loud. Has something to do with a raccoon, overheard".


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jan 3, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Fia halted and looked to the vixen, changing her mood completely. Her ears folded back as she felt embarrassed and cleared her throat. "My apologies, Senora Highwater. Wulf and I just came back from a meeting, and I'm so close to claw and shoot at this stubborn, ignorant, son of a bitch! This...Southern _procione _fucker. He had the audacity to demand us to give him answers that we cannot disclose to him, because a) he's not part of the mafia and b) we legally can't do to our personal contracts. May that Trash-Eating bastard get ran over three times by a garbage truck and his tail get set on fire!" she yelled out loud, still pissed off with Paul. She then closed her eyes, take deep breaths exercises a few times, and then calmed down. She looked back to Elvyra and cleared her throat. "My apologies. Is there anything that I can get you?"
> 
> 
> 
> ...




"Oh no, please do go on about this stubborn son of a bitch you had to deal with today." Elvyra said. "I know a whole lot about those types of men, to my misfortune. The best way to get through men like that is to scare them straight," She chuckled. "And you can't scare a man by getting angry with him. If only it were that easy..."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 3, 2020)

Liseran Thistle said:


> "Oh no, please do go on about this stubborn son of a bitch you had to deal with today." Elvyra said. "I know a whole lot about those types of men, to my misfortune. The best way to get through men like that is to scare them straight," She chuckled. "And you can't scare a man by getting angry with him. If only it were that easy..."



Fia sighed. "Ahh, sad but true. Why men are so complicated, especially American men." 




GrimnCoyote said:


> Stepping out into the hallway the chameleon approached the group. "Your tone, frustrated, loud. Has something to do with a raccoon, overheard".



Fia's ears perked up and she looks at the doctor. "Oh, Dr. Chameleon. I didn't know you were on this floor as well. And yes, I am frustrated with a raccoon. But anyway, are you two hungry? I know a fabulous and authentic Italian restaurant that I go to all the time when I'm here in Chicago. It will be my treat."


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jan 3, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Fia sighed. "Ahh, sad but true. Why men are so complicated, especially American men."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"That sounds like a wonderful time." She turned to her room, and peeked her head inside. "Jefferson, get ready to go out, Ms. Fia here is treating us to dinner." She said. Jefferson walked out, pulling a light cardigan on. 

"Great. I have just finished making the last few calls to the Agency. Help is coming, rest assured." She said.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jan 3, 2020)

"Hungry, yes, haven't eaten since morning, though half a can of bugs isn't really eating". He walked closer to the group, "Italian food, haven't had it in a while. Favorite dish is ribollita, its delicious or una deliziosa prelibatezza in Italian".


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 3, 2020)

Liseran Thistle said:


> "That sounds like a wonderful time." She turned to her room, and peeked her head inside. "Jefferson, get ready to go out, Ms. Fia here is treating us to dinner." She said. Jefferson walked out, pulling a light cardigan on.
> 
> "Great. I have just finished making the last few calls to the Agency. Help is coming, rest assured." She said.



"Oh, that's wonderful! Finally, some good news." Fia smiled.




GrimnCoyote said:


> "Hungry, yes, haven't eaten since morning, though half a can of bugs isn't really eating". He walked closer to the group, "Italian food, haven't had it in a while. Favorite dish is ribollita, its delicious or una deliziosa prelibatezza in Italian".



Fia looked to the doctor in shock. Then she asked him a question in Italian. "_Are you Italian? Can you speak Italian?_"


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jan 3, 2020)

He responded back in her native language, "_bil-ingual, speak many tongues, English, Japanese, French, German, and Latin. Studied in free time, not completely fluint but close_".


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jan 3, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Pedro gulped and looked around to make sure no one was watching. He eased on over to the door and stood in front of it. Sash could see the nervousness in his eyes.


Sash cooed softly, putting on a halfhearted caring expression for the naive alpaca. "Aww, you poor _detka, _there is no reason to be afraid. I am wounded, I cannot hurt you. I do not bite... unless you ask." She made a light smirk before stepping back.


HopeTLioness said:


> "I..I could get in trouble, ma'am. And..and I shouldn't..." He thought out it for a few as he slowly takes out the keys and unlocks the door.


"Ah, you say you shouldn't, yet you unlock door. Actions speak louder than words, dear Pedro." She slowly pushed the cell door open as she stood face to face with him, putting her paws on her hips as she leaned against the doorframe of her cell. "It is so nice to be out of that cell... although I would love for you to come inside with me, keep me nice and warm. I can keep you warm also," looking him over like a slab of meat, ready to pounce on.


HopeTLioness said:


> Benjamin frowned and glared at Paul when he shattered yet ANOTHER thing in his shop. "That's the third fucking time you shattered my stuff! That's coming out of yer paycheck, Jackson! I know yer pissed off 'n all but don't take it out on the merch! After you clean this mess up, go home, relax, and pack up. We may have to travel to Washington tonight! DON'T BREAK ANYTHING ELSE, GOT IT?! I swear, between you and that cat, yer both want me to put you two in my private boot camp and beat those attitudes out of ya!" he grumbles and goes in the back and sat at his desk. He goes into his secret stash, pulls out a bottle of beer and chugs it.


As Benny left and went into the back, Paul just muttered under his breath, “Aye aye, Captain.” He finished mopping up the coffee and sweeping up the shards of the mugs. He put everything back where it belonged before leaving the diner, catching a taxi home. Once he was inside he slammed the door shut and yelled with frustration and hatred on his voice, “I HATE DEM GODDAMN WHITEPAWS!!” He went to his cabinet and took a bottle of whiskey out, popping the cork off and taking swigs as he flopped on the couch. He ended up chugging down the bottle of whiskey and getting drunk, laying on the couch and falling asleep as morning turned to afternoon, Tori failing to reappear after she should have came home.
Paul woke up at about 2 in the afternoon, his eyes slowly fluttering open and his clothes reeking of whiskey. "T-Tori? You's home?" Silence. Paul slowly stood up and stretched out, yawning and staggering to the kitchen. "Tori? Where you's at hunny?" Still no response. He staggered to the stairs and grumbled. "Real funny, make a disappearin' act after all the shit I's been through today." He made his way to the upstairs and looked in the bedrooms. "Toooooooriiiiiiiiiii, where are youuuuuuu?" Still nothing. Paul was now concerned a bit, as Tori had been gone the entire day. He stumbled down the stairs and to the phone, picking it up and dialing Benny's house. He waited for the badger to pick up to see if he had seen Tori all day.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jan 3, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> "Oh, that's wonderful! Finally, some good news." Fia smiled.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"The Detectives I called are all very trustworthy. They won't say anything about this situation you're in." Jefferson said.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 3, 2020)

GrimnCoyote said:


> He responded back in her native language, "_bil-ingual, speak many tongues, English, Japanese, French, German, and Latin. Studied in free time, not completely fluint but close_".



Fia nod to him and smiled. "I can speak French as well."




Liseran Thistle said:


> "The Detectives I called are all very trustworthy. They won't say anything about this situation you're in." Jefferson said.



"Great. Alright, shall we go?" Fia lead the way and took them downtown in the cab.

*[Chicago: Tony's Family Restaurant. 2:15 p.m.]*

Fia, Elvyra, Jefferson, and Cameron were seated at a round table as they look over the menu. A handsome gray fox walks up and spoke with an Italian accent. "Good afternoon, senore and senoras. I'm Mario, and I will be your waiter for tonight. Can I interest you in our selection of wine?"




Captain TrashPanda said:


> As Benny left and went into the back, Paul just muttered under his breath, “Aye aye, Captain.” He finished mopping up the coffee and sweeping up the shards of the mugs. He put everything back where it belonged before leaving the diner, catching a taxi home. Once he was inside he slammed the door shut and yelled with frustration and hatred on his voice, “I HATE DEM GODDAMN WHITEPAWS!!” He went to his cabinet and took a bottle of whiskey out, popping the cork off and taking swigs as he flopped on the couch. He ended up chugging down the bottle of whiskey and getting drunk, laying on the couch and falling asleep as morning turned to afternoon, Tori failing to reappear after she should have came home.
> Paul woke up at about 2 in the afternoon, his eyes slowly fluttering open and his clothes reeking of whiskey. "T-Tori? You's home?" Silence. Paul slowly stood up and stretched out, yawning and staggering to the kitchen. "Tori? Where you's at hunny?" Still no response. He staggered to the stairs and grumbled. "Real funny, make a disappearin' act after all the shit I's been through today." He made his way to the upstairs and looked in the bedrooms. "Toooooooriiiiiiiiiii, where are youuuuuuu?" Still nothing. Paul was now concerned a bit, as Tori had been gone the entire day. He stumbled down the stairs and to the phone, picking it up and dialing Benny's house. He waited for the badger to pick up to see if he had seen Tori all day.



The phone picks up, and Paul hears a sweet, feminine voice over the phone. "Hello?"


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jan 3, 2020)

"Wine, yes, take Dolcetto please", the lizard spoke to the canine. He looked to all the people at the table, "apologies, forgot others are here. Any objections to my choice?".


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jan 3, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Fia nod to him and smiled. "I can speak French as well."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"I don't drink." Elvyra said. "I'll have peach tea, with ice." She said. 

"I just want water, thank you." Jefferson said. "I wanted to talk about the Pinkerton Detective Agency for awhile if you don't mind, Ms. Fia."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 3, 2020)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "Wine, yes, take Dolcetto please", the lizard spoke to the canine. He looked to all the people at the table, "apologies, forgot others are here. Any objections to my choice?".





Liseran Thistle said:


> "I don't drink." Elvyra said. "I'll have peach tea, with ice." She said.
> 
> "I just want water, thank you."



"I'll also do the Dolcetto, along with your garlic knots. Thank you." The fox nod his head as he jots down the orders and walks off.




Liseran Thistle said:


> "I wanted to talk about the Pinkerton Detective Agency for awhile if you don't mind, Ms. Fia."



"Right, of course. Now can you explain in detail who they are and how many are coming?" Fia asks while directing her attention to Jefferson.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jan 3, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> "I'll also do the Dolcetto, along with your garlic knots. Thank you." The fox nod his head as he jots down the orders and walks off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"There are 5 who have agreed to come and help. How the arrangement works is that Ms. Highwater is paying for them out of her own pocket, and they will be helping us on the grounds that we are investigating illegal activity happening near one of her hospitals." Jefferson explained.

"And as it turns out...that may not be so far from the truth, Fia. I happen to own a total of 3 hospitals in Italy, but only 1 of them is partnered with the Italian government. The agreement involves letting a few of the privately owned prisons in the country have access to the staff and medical equipment that the hospital has. It might be a stretch, but I think it's worth looking into." Elvyra said.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 3, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> "Ah, you say you shouldn't, yet you unlock door. Actions speak louder than words, dear Pedro." She slowly pushed the cell door open as she stood face to face with him, putting her paws on her hips as she leaned against the doorframe of her cell. "It is so nice to be out of that cell... although I would love for you to come inside with me, keep me nice and warm. I can keep you warm also," looking him over like a slab of meat, ready to pounce on.



Pedro makes a loud gulp as he started at the beautiful wolf. He refrains from looking at her chest and instead look at her in the eyes. He slowly inched close to her, his brow sweaty and his paws and body shaking.




Liseran Thistle said:


> "There are 5 who have agreed to come and help. How the arrangement works is that Ms. Highwater is paying for them out of her own pocket, and they will be helping us on the grounds that we are investigating illegal activity happening near one of her hospitals." Jefferson explained.
> 
> "And as it turns out...that may not be so far from the truth, Fia. I happen to own a total of 3 hospitals in Italy, but only 1 of them is partnered with the Italian government. The agreement involves letting a few of the privately owned prisons in the country have access to the staff and medical equipment that the hospital has. It might be a stretch, but I think it's worth looking into." Elvyra said.



Fia listened and her eyes widen in surprise from the information they give her. "Really? This is really good information, and I will definitely look into it. I, too, have an organization that I'm affiliated with who is aiding us in finding the others. If our information cross-reference, we could narrow it down to an exact location! We will be able to find them soon!"


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jan 3, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Pedro makes a loud gulp as he started at the beautiful wolf. He refrains from looking at her chest and instead look at her in the eyes. He slowly inched close to her, his brow sweaty and his paws and body shaking.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Elvyra nodded. "Yep, the quicker we find your friends, the quicker I can find my cousin whose gotten himself involved with you." She said. "Jefferson, when are those other detective's supposed to show up?"

"In a few days at the latest." She said. "As for the weapons...I wasn't able to procure a whole lot, at least not enough to arm a small militia like your wolf friend was expecting. The director told me we would be allowed enough for the 5 agents, and myself. Nothing more. I don't think I can ask for more, given we've lied about why we need weapons for this operation to begin with."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jan 3, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> The phone picks up, and Paul hears a sweet, feminine voice over the phone. "Hello?"


Paul in his sleepy hungover state struggled to speak to the soft sweet voice. "H-howdy do... I's tryin' to get in touch with one Benny feller? Honeybadger, kinda cranky, on the short end of the measurin' stick... is I callin' the right house?"


HopeTLioness said:


> Pedro makes a loud gulp as he started at the beautiful wolf. He refrains from looking at her chest and instead look at her in the eyes. He slowly inched close to her, his brow sweaty and his paws and body shaking.


Sash smirked softly as he came closer, noticing he wouldn't look at her chest. "Ah, you innocent little ball of wool. Come here, come to Sashenka." She slowly took his paws as he felt he was shaking and sweaty. "Shh... it is ok, no need for all these nerves. Your superiors treat you bad, don't they? They do not respect such a sweet, meek fur as yourself. I respect meekness... meekness is strength, but controlled. You can attempt to look up here all you want," she pointed to her eyes. "But I think you want to look at my chest, _nyet? _ We can help one another, you know. You maybe, tell me something valuable or let me have something of value, and I can keep you... warm, and happy." She smiled a smile of compassion, but under it was determination to make plans to break free of solitary, and maybe even the prison. She had to get back to Akako.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 4, 2020)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Elvyra nodded. "Yep, the quicker we find your friends, the quicker I can find my cousin whose gotten himself involved with you." She said. "Jefferson, when are those other detective's supposed to show up?"
> 
> "In a few days at the latest." She said. "As for the weapons...I wasn't able to procure a whole lot, at least not enough to arm a small militia like your wolf friend was expecting. The director told me we would be allowed enough for the 5 agents, and myself. Nothing more. I don't think I can ask for more, given we've lied about why we need weapons for this operation to begin with."



"Oh, that's alright. At least they were able to spare some men to help us. Wulf and I will figure out on the weapons." Fia stated with a determined look in her eyes. The waiter came back with their drinks and garlic knots. "There you are. Here are your drinks. Are you ready to order?" He asks while setting the tea and water in front of Elvyra and Jefferson respectively, then pour up the wine for Fia and Cameron. He then sets the bottle in the bucket, pulls out a pin and pad, and waits for them to order. 



Captain TrashPanda said:


> Paul in his sleepy hungover state struggled to speak to the soft sweet voice. "H-howdy do... I's tryin' to get in touch with one Benny feller? Honeybadger, kinda cranky, on the short end of the measurin' stick... is I callin' the right house?"



The person on the other end giggled before she replied, "Yep. Sounds just like my husband. One moment, dear." After a few minutes, Benny came to the phone and answered, "What is it, Paul?"



Captain TrashPanda said:


> Sash smirked softly as he came closer, noticing he wouldn't look at her chest. "Ah, you innocent little ball of wool. Come here, come to Sashenka." She slowly took his paws as he felt he was shaking and sweaty. "Shh... it is ok, no need for all these nerves. Your superiors treat you bad, don't they? They do not respect such a sweet, meek fur as yourself. I respect meekness... meekness is strength, but controlled. You can attempt to look up here all you want," she pointed to her eyes. "But I think you want to look at my chest, _nyet? _ We can help one another, you know. You maybe, tell me something valuable or let me have something of value, and I can keep you... warm, and happy." She smiled a smile of compassion, but under it was determination to make plans to break free of solitary, and maybe even the prison. She had to get back to Akako.



Pedro lowered his eyelids and sighed sadly. "Yes...it's true that my peers treat me like I am nothing. And I'm sorry, but I will not look at your chest. In fact..." he pulled his paws away so he can remove his coat and wrapped it around her shoulders. "There. That's better."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jan 4, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> The person on the other end giggled before she replied, "Yep. Sounds just like my husband. One moment, dear." After a few minutes, Benny came to the phone and answered, "What is it, Paul?"


Paul waited patiently and spoke once Benny picked up. "B-Benny, has you seen or heard from Tori? She still ain't home after takin' Noah shoppin' today. I dun been nappin' and I dunno if you's seen or heard her. I's gettin' a bit concerned."


HopeTLioness said:


> Pedro lowered his eyelids and sighed sadly. "Yes...it's true that my peers treat me like I am nothing. And I'm sorry, but I will not look at your chest. In fact..." he pulled his paws away so he can remove his coat and wrapped it around her shoulders. "There. That's better."


Sash was internally disgruntled he was doing the right thing, but she decided to play along with the alpaca. "Aww, you sweet thing. No guard ever give me coat when I am cold. They may not respect you, but I do. You are honorable and strong." She sat down on the bed and patted a seat next to her for him. "Please, sit with me? I enjoy talking to you, Pedro." She pouted slightly to tug on his strings.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jan 4, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> "Oh, that's alright. At least they were able to spare some men to help us. Wulf and I will figure out on the weapons." Fia stated with a determined look in her eyes. The waiter came back with their drinks and garlic knots. "There you are. Here are your drinks. Are you ready to order?" He asks while setting the tea and water in front of Elvyra and Jefferson respectively, then pour up the wine for Fia and Cameron. He then sets the bottle in the bucket, pulls out a pin and pad, and waits for them to order.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Elvyra and Jefferson took their drinks, respectively. "I understand not everything's going to be out in the open between us, but even Zach won't tell me what's what around here." Elvyra said. "I want to at least know about the people I'm helping get out of this situation, if I can even know that much."


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jan 4, 2020)

"Take the Saltimbocca", he put his mouth to the cup and sipped the wine. He'd been paying attention to the conversation and compiling mental notes of it. "People, yes, like to know also, all info useful".


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 4, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Paul waited patiently and spoke once Benny picked up. "B-Benny, has you seen or heard from Tori? She still ain't home after takin' Noah shoppin' today. I dun been nappin' and I dunno if you's seen or heard her. I's gettin' a bit concerned."



Benny furrowed his brows. "Tori? No, I haven't heard from her all day. In fact, I haven't heard from both of them today. Let me call Noah's place and I'll call you right back." And he hung up. About ten minutes later, the house phones rang again.



Captain TrashPanda said:


> Sash was internally disgruntled he was doing the right thing, but she decided to play along with the alpaca. "Aww, you sweet thing. No guard ever give me coat when I am cold. They may not respect you, but I do. You are honorable and strong." She sat down on the bed and patted a seat next to her for him. "Please, sit with me? I enjoy talking to you, Pedro." She pouted slightly to tug on his strings.



Pedro hesitated at first, but he slowly walked over and sat on the bed next to her. He have his head and eyes down as he blushed and felt nervous.




GrimnCoyote said:


> "Take the Saltimbocca", he put his mouth to the cup and sipped the wine. He'd been paying attention to the conversation and compiling mental notes of it. "People, yes, like to know also, all info useful".





Liseran Thistle said:


> Elvyra and Jefferson took their drinks, respectively. "I understand not everything's going to be out in the open between us, but even Zach won't tell me what's what around here." Elvyra said. "I want to at least know about the people I'm helping get out of this situation, if I can even know that much."



Fia looked to the waiter and said, "Give us another moment, please." The waiter nod his head and walked away. Fia looked to the three people before her and set her paws on the table. "Well, there are certain things I cannot disclose to you, yet. All I can say is that this organization is like a family. And for the individuals were are trying to find are apart of that family, including your cousin, Peter. We don't exactly know how many of them were captured. We're not even sure if they're still alive. But right now, we have scouts trying to locate them so we can save them. We also need to work out a contract for each of you since you three are helping us. That way, I can legally disclose more information to you."


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jan 4, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Benny furrowed his brows. "Tori? No, I haven't heard from her all day. In fact, I haven't heard from both of them today. Let me call Noah's place and I'll call you right back." And he hung up. About ten minutes later, the house phones rang again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"I don't like signing contracts." Elvyra said. "And I don't intend to join your...'Family.' I mean no disrespect Ms. Fia, but I think it's increasingly obvious, especially to a woman in my field, just what job you've dragged my cousin into. I'm only helping long enough to get Peter out of this situation, if you can't tell me without making me sign something, then I don't want to hear it."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jan 4, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Benny furrowed his brows. "Tori? No, I haven't heard from her all day. In fact, I haven't heard from both of them today. Let me call Noah's place and I'll call you right back." And he hung up. About ten minutes later, the house phones rang again.


Paul hung up when Benny did and answered when he called back. "Yeh-up, this is Paul speakin'."


HopeTLioness said:


> Pedro hesitated at first, but he slowly walked over and sat on the bed next to her. He had his head and eyes down as he blushed and felt nervous.


Sash smiled and leaned against him, her head against his shoulder. Not because she really liked him, but actually having contact with someone else was relieving.  She reached over and pat his leg as she snuggled against him. "Your wool is very soft, very warm. It is nice." She looked up and gave him the sweet and innocent eyes as she complimented him.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jan 4, 2020)

"Hmm, don't need family, job to get on feet is only required", he said putting down his glass, "hospital is where I'm most proficient, can't go to hospital though. Would like to regain medical license but money is still acceptable".


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 4, 2020)

Liseran Thistle said:


> "I don't like signing contracts." Elvyra said. "And I don't intend to join your...'Family.' I mean no disrespect Ms. Fia, but I think it's increasingly obvious, especially to a woman in my field, just what job you've dragged my cousin into. I'm only helping long enough to get Peter out of this situation, if you can't tell me without making me sign something, then I don't want to hear it."





GrimnCoyote said:


> "Hmm, don't need family, job to get on feet is only required", he said putting down his glass, "hospital is where I'm most proficient, can't go to hospital though. Would like to regain medical license but money is still acceptable".



Fia nod her head. "I see. Then I cannot tell you anything else regarding to the family. But with your help, you will be awarded for saving our men and women, and your cousin." She then looked to Cameron. "I'm sure we can find a way to get your license back. When the job is done, we will pay you handsomely. That's a guarantee."

The waiter came back to check on them. "Hello, again. Are you ready to order?" Fia looked up to the gray fox and smiled. "Si, senore. I would like the osso buco alla Milanese, please." She hands him the menu and he takes it. "Okay, the osso buco alla Milanese for the senora, the saltimbocca for the senore...." He then looks to Elvyra and Jefferson. "And for you ladies?"



Captain TrashPanda said:


> Paul hung up when Benny did and answered when he called back. "Yeh-up, this is Paul speakin'."



"It's Ben, again. I called his house twice but no one picked up. So I called his neighbor and she told me that he hasn't seen him either. Something's up. Get ready because I'm comin' to pick you up. See you soon." The badger ordered and hangs up. he goes to put his coat on, kiss his wife, and left the house. About thirty minutes later, Benjamin pulls up to James's house and honked his horn.




Captain TrashPanda said:


> Sash smiled and leaned against him, her head against his shoulder. Not because she really liked him, but actually having contact with someone else was relieving. She reached over and pat his leg as she snuggled against him. "Your wool is very soft, very warm. It is nice." She looked up and gave him the sweet and innocent eyes as she complimented him.



"Thank you. Umm...w-would you like some chocolate?" Pedro reached into his pocket and pulled out a chocolate bar. He took off the wrapper, broke it in half, and offered the half piece to her. "I know I'm not supposed to do this, but what the hay."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jan 4, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> "It's Ben, again. I called his house twice but no one picked up. So I called his neighbor and she told me that he hasn't seen him either. Something's up. Get ready because I'm comin' to pick you up. See you soon." The badger ordered and hangs up. he goes to put his coat on, kiss his wife, and left the house. About thirty minutes later, Benjamin pulls up to James's house and honked his horn.


"Oh Lord..." was all Paul said before the line went dead. He hung up and quickly cleaned up, getting a brief shower and throwing on suit pants and a jacket. He holstered up his .45 on his side and made sure he looked decent before hearing the pickup honk outside. He quickly made his way outside and locked up the house, climbing in and nodding to Benny. "Aight, both Tori and Noah dun disappeared then. Definitely sumthin' wrong here. Who, other then dem bastards from last night that cat and wolf was playin' cards with, would have the motive to abduct em?"


HopeTLioness said:


> "Thank you. Umm...w-would you like some chocolate?" Pedro reached into his pocket and pulled out a chocolate bar. He took off the wrapper, broke it in half, and offered the half piece to her. "I know I'm not supposed to do this, but what the hay."


Sash nodded and smiled, taking the piece and nibbling on it. _"Spasibo,_ Pedro. I wish guards were as nice as you... you are good boy." She cooed as she got comfy in his wool, snuggling and slowly eating the chocolate.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jan 4, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Fia nod her head. "I see. Then I cannot tell you anything else regarding to the family. But with your help, you will be awarded for saving our men and women, and your cousin." She then looked to Cameron. "I'm sure we can find a way to get your license back. When the job is done, we will pay you handsomely. That's a guarantee."
> 
> The waiter came back to check on them. "Hello, again. Are you ready to order?" Fia looked up to the gray fox and smiled. "Si, senore. I would like the osso buco alla Milanese, please." She hands him the menu and he takes it. "Okay, the osso buco alla Milanese for the senora, the saltimbocca for the senore...." He then looks to Elvyra and Jefferson. "And for you ladies?"
> 
> ...




"I'll have the special." Elvyra said. 

"I'll have the Zuppa Toscana, please." Jefferson ordered. Elvyra seemed surprised. 

"I didn't know you liked soup." She commented.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 4, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> "Oh Lord..." was all Paul said before the line went dead. He hung up and quickly cleaned up, getting a brief shower and throwing on suit pants and a jacket. He holstered up his .45 on his side and made sure he looked decent before hearing the pickup honk outside. He quickly made his way outside and locked up the house, climbing in and nodding to Benny. "Aight, both Tori and Noah dun disappeared then. Definitely sumthin' wrong here. Who, other then dem bastards from last night that cat and wolf was playin' cards with, would have the motive to abduct em?"



Benjamin started up the truck and drove off. When Paul asked a question, he shook his head. "No one I know of, but them. Did any of them had a jealous ex-lover or something?"




Liseran Thistle said:


> "I'll have the special." Elvyra said.
> 
> "I'll have the Zuppa Toscana, please." Jefferson ordered. Elvyra seemed surprised.
> 
> "I didn't know you liked soup." She commented.



The waiter jots it down and take their menus. "Alright. The special and the Zuppa Toscana. I will be back." He walked away and put in their order. Fia took a sip of her wine and sighed. "Ahh. This is nice. Work can be so stressful. I must admit, Miss. Highwater, I am honored to meet another women of power since Women's Rights finally got the right to vote and make political stands. I feel that this new era, women will finally be on top of the world."


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jan 4, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Benjamin started up the truck and drove off. When Paul asked a question, he shook his head. "No one I know of, but them. Did any of them had a jealous ex-lover or something?"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"It's nice, but it's not enough." Elvyra said, sipping on her tea. "I spent all my life fighting just to be able to call myself a Doctor, and if it weren't for all of my money, I wouldn't have even been able to _own _ my hospitals. The Vote is nice, but it is nowhere near enough." 

Jefferson nodded. "It's unfortunately true. Though I am a Pinkerton, I wasn't even allowed to train at their own facility. There are so many women who are Pinkerton's who don't know how to do half the things I know how to do, simply because I was lucky enough to have parents who could send me somewhere to get the proper training I needed." She explained. "I would like to change that one day."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 4, 2020)

Liseran Thistle said:


> "It's nice, but it's not enough." Elvyra said, sipping on her tea. "I spent all my life fighting just to be able to call myself a Doctor, and if it weren't for all of my money, I wouldn't have even been able to _own _ my hospitals. The Vote is nice, but it is nowhere near enough."
> 
> Jefferson nodded. "It's unfortunately true. Though I am a Pinkerton, I wasn't even allowed to train at their own facility. There are so many women who are Pinkerton's who don't know how to do half the things I know how to do, simply because I was lucky enough to have parents who could send me somewhere to get the proper training I needed." She explained. "I would like to change that one day."



"I agree. There needs a desperate change and its only the beginning. Do you know what's happening in the world today? Women are actually doing things they want to do. They're smoking, drinking, wearing provocative clothing, and even cutting their hair! But, there are still prejudice against women, especially in the job force and marriage. Women who divorce their husbands are screwed over because the judge always favored the men and not the women. Never mind if the husband abuse and cheats on her! God, I just want to shoot every closed-minded men who still thinks women are below them." She huffed and then realized that she's staying things like this in front of Cameron. She cleared her throat and changed the topic a bit. "Miss. Highwater. Jefferson. What do you think about the "Roaring 20's" and what women our age and younger are doing right now?"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jan 4, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Benjamin started up the truck and drove off. When Paul asked a question, he shook his head. "No one I know of, but them. Did any of them had a jealous ex-lover or something?"


"Naw, I reckon Noah ain't ever had a lover, bless his heart. Tori... Tori told me she once liked this other mouse. Shit, I can't remember his name. But he ain't the type to abduct her, I talked with him a bit and he wouldn't do somethin' like that. Dem goddamn MS23 bastards have to be behind this. No one else would be." He turned and looked to Benny. "You has any enemies who'd be takin' yur people out of hate?"


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 4, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> "Naw, I reckon Noah ain't ever had a lover, bless his heart. Tori... Tori told me she once liked this other mouse. Shit, I can't remember his name. But he ain't the type to abduct her, I talked with him a bit and he wouldn't do somethin' like that. Dem goddamn MS23 bastards have to be behind this. No one else would be." He turned and looked to Benny. "You has any enemies who'd be takin' yur people out of hate?"



"Possibly, especially if they're from the war. However, my gut tells me it was those three goons from last night. One of them must of got 'em. Gotta be. Did anyone of them had eyes on either Tori?" He asked while driving.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jan 4, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> "I agree. There needs a desperate change and its only the beginning. Do you know what's happening in the world today? Women are actually doing things they want to do. They're smoking, drinking, wearing provocative clothing, and even cutting their hair! But, there are still prejudice against women, especially in the job force and marriage. Women who divorce their husbands are screwed over because the judge always favored the men and not the women. Never mind if the husband abuse and cheats on her! God, I just want to shoot every closed-minded men who still thinks women are below them." She huffed and then realized that she's staying things like this in front of Cameron. She cleared her throat and changed the topic a bit. "Miss. Highwater. Jefferson. What do you think about the "Roaring 20's" and what women our age and younger are doing right now?"



"It's okay, for the most part. Women are slowly making their way to the top without having to hide in the shadows like they were before." She admitted. "There aren't many men who know that 'The Shark' is a lady, and once they do find that out they start to get ideas about me, about how they can make things better for themselves without me in the picture. You'd be disgusted to know how many men go for a kiss on the cheek instead of a handshake when they meet me for the first time. That's why I hired Jefferson in the first place."

"I take the responsibility of dealing with undesirables, and usually that includes very questionable men..." Jefferson said.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 4, 2020)

Liseran Thistle said:


> "It's okay, for the most part. Women are slowly making their way to the top without having to hide in the shadows like they were before." She admitted. "There aren't many men who know that 'The Shark' is a lady, and once they do find that out they start to get ideas about me, about how they can make things better for themselves without me in the picture. You'd be disgusted to know how many men go for a kiss on the cheek instead of a handshake when they meet me for the first time. That's why I hired Jefferson in the first place."
> 
> "I take the responsibility of dealing with undesirables, and usually that includes very questionable men..." Jefferson said.



Fia scoffed and rolled her eyes. "Of course they would. Even as an Italian woman, its common to greet like that, but with only someone you know. Not when you first meet the person. It's a handshake when first meeting, and afterwards, if a person likes you, *then* its a kiss on the cheek."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jan 4, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> "Possibly, especially if they're from the war. However, my gut tells me it was those three goons from last night. One of them must of got 'em. Gotta be. Did anyone of them had eyes on either Tori?" He asked while driving.


Paul thought for a moment before his eyes went wide and his face went pale. "Yep... that fuckin' rat! The one who was all snooty, he was lookin' at her with some serious lust. He tried givin' her a tip but she was gone, so he gave it to me with disgust. He's the one." Paul cursed under his breath before breathing and looking to the badger. "What do we do's? That annoyin' snotty cat's just gonna talk out of her ass and say it's all classified, and Wulf is gonna try and 'keep me safe.' I's done lost my cousin, my friend, and now my lover. You know anyone who'd know where they is? Goin' back to dem Whitepaws needs to be the last option."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 4, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Paul thought for a moment before his eyes went wide and his face went pale. "Yep... that fuckin' rat! The one who was all snooty, he was lookin' at her with some serious lust. He tried givin' her a tip but she was gone, so he gave it to me with disgust. He's the one." Paul cursed under his breath before breathing and looking to the badger. "What do we do's? That annoyin' snotty cat's just gonna talk out of her ass and say it's all classified, and Wulf is gonna try and 'keep me safe.' I's done lost my cousin, my friend, and now my lover. You know anyone who'd know where they is? Goin' back to dem Whitepaws needs to be the last option."



Benjamin growled and cursed under his breath. He thought for a moment before replying, "Well, I have an idea. I'm thinking of using my classification to see if I can dig some information on them through the military, and a few friends of mine. Hopefully, they could point us to the right direction."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jan 4, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Benjamin growled and cursed under his breath. He thought for a moment before replying, "Well, I have an idea. I'm thinking of using my classification to see if I can dig some information on them through the military, and a few friends of mine. Hopefully, they could point us to the right direction."


"Let's go to them before we has to go back to dem spineless cowards my cuzin worked with. The more we knows, the better." Paul sighed and looked out the window. "We'll find 'em... we'll find 'em." He said to himself as Benny drove on.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 4, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> "Let's go to them before we has to go back to dem spineless cowards my cuzin worked with. The more we knows, the better." Paul sighed and looked out the window. "We'll find 'em... we'll find 'em." He said to himself as Benny drove on.



An hour later, Benny and Paul made it to a small U.S. Recruit Facility and entered the building. They went over to the front desk and asked for their superior. In a few minutes, they were brought in to the office of Lieutenant Robert Nottingham. The Dalmatian stood up and saluted them. "Sargent Harrington." 

"Lieutenant Nottingham." Benjamin saluted back and introduced Paul. "This is Paul. He works for me at the diner." 

"Pleasure to meet you, Paul. Please, have a seat." The three furs took a seat and settled in. Lt. Nottingham cleared his throat and nod his head to Benny, "So what do I owe this pleasure from this visit?" 

"We need classified information on the MS23 and Blackpaws."

The Dalmatian looked at them in confusion. "What? What for?"

"Because three members of the Blackpaws were at my diner last night, and my employees became missing today! They had something to do with their disappearances and we want to find them." Benny explained. 

"I'm not sure if we have anything on file about those two things you mentioned, but we can look. Let me make a phone call." He looks to his personal phone number list for the Washington branch. Lt. Nottingham picked up the phone and was about to dial the number, when a low and thunderous voice spoke behind Benny and Paul.

"Lieutenant!"

The Dalmatian stopped and looked at the new fur in the room. The fur was a tall and well-built bloodhound in uniform. The Dalmatian gulped and replied. "Sir?"

"What are you doing?"

"Helping Sargent Harrington finding-"

"WHAAAAAAAAT?!" He looked to the badger and glares at him. "Well, well. If it isn't the grouchy, son of a bitch, SaRgEnT Benjamin Evergreen Harrington. " Benjamin huffed and stood up while turning to face him. "Sargent Butt-Hurt Jabroski." 

"Watch it, badger. Now why the hell are you here?"

"I'm just trying to see if the army have any information on an organization named the MS23 and the Blackpaws." St. Jabroski rolled his eyes and scoffed. "Why would we care about a gang-related issue? We're the United States Army, not the damn police! Now go and stop wasting our time." 

Benjamin growled and yelled, "We should care about this because they are a threat to the country! Right now, they have kidnapped three of my employees and are in trouble!" The bloodhound yelled back, "That's not my concern, sergeant! Now get out of my building, now!"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jan 4, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> An hour later, Benny and Paul made it to a small U.S. Recruit Facility and entered the building. They went over to the front desk and asked for their superior. In a few minutes, they were brought in to the office of Lieutenant Robert Nottingham. The Dalmatian stood up and saluted them. "Sargent Harrington."
> 
> "Lieutenant Nottingham." Benjamin saluted back and introduced Paul. "This is Paul. He works for me at the diner."
> 
> ...


Paul followed Benny and nodded when he was introduced. He sat down and listened to the two before the bloodhound came in with his booming voice and yelled at Benny. He watched silently as they argued before clearing his throat and looking to Jabroski. "With all due respect, Sargent, ain't yall's motto, 'This we'll defend?' Maybe I's wrong, but this here is a clear and present danger, sumthin worth defendin' against. I reckon ain't no one needs to call names, or be hostile. I dunno what yall's beef is, but the past is in the past. Not only has dem Blackpaws taken our coworkers, they dun took my cuzin, James Jackson, who served in this army. So, can you please see if y'all have any info that could be helpful to our cause? It would be mighty helpful."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 4, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Paul followed Benny and nodded when he was introduced. He sat down and listened to the two before the bloodhound came in with his booming voice and yelled at Benny. He watched silently as they argued before clearing his throat and looking to Jabroski. "With all due respect, Sargent, ain't yall's motto, 'This we'll defend?' Maybe I's wrong, but this here is a clear and present danger, sumthin worth defendin' against. I reckon ain't no one needs to call names, or be hostile. I dunno what yall's beef is, but the past is in the past. Not only has dem Blackpaws taken our coworkers, they dun took my cuzin, James Jackson, who served in this army. So, can you please see if y'all have any info that could be helpful to our cause? It would be mighty helpful."



The bloodhound glared and got in Paul's face. "Listen here, you masked, thieving, trash eating, waste of fur! I don't care who they took, I'm not wasting government money and resources to track down an untraceable, mob gang! You wasted my time enough, so leave! Now!" Benjamin growled stepped to Jabroski. "You know damn well the government can afford to help us, and this is a concern for the American people! But you have your head so far up yer ass that you can't see how dangerous this is! There's three innocent civilians and an American soldier out there needin' our help! This fur fought hard fer our country, and yer gonna turn yer back on him?! Are you gonna turn yer back on them?!" 

"GOOD DAY, MEN!" Jabroski yelled and stared them down. Benny also stared back with angered in his eyes. "Yer a coward, Jabroski. Yer a coward back in bootcamp, and yer a coward now! Come on, Paul!" He stormed out of the office. Lt. Nottingham looked on with somberness in his eyes.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jan 4, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> The bloodhound glared and got in Paul's face. "Listen here, you masked, thieving, trash eating, waste of fur! I don't care who they took, I'm not wasting government money and resources to track down an untraceable, mob gang! You wasted my time enough, so leave! Now!" Benjamin growled stepped to Jabroski. "You know damn well the government can afford to help us, and this is a concern for the American people! But you have your head so far up yer ass that you can't see how dangerous this is! There's three innocent civilians and an American soldier out there needin' our help! This fur fought hard fer our country, and yer gonna turn yer back on him?! Are you gonna turn yer back on them?!"
> 
> "GOOD DAY, MEN!" Jabroski yelled and stared them down. Benny also stared back with anger in his eyes. "Yer a coward, Jabroski. Yer a coward back in bootcamp, and yer a coward now! Come on, Paul!" He stormed out of the office. Lt. Nottingham looked on with somberness in his eyes.


Paul stood and took the verbal lashing without a word, shaking his head in disappointment and disgust. "'This we'll defend...' maybe the real soldiers say that, not y'all stuck-up officers." He turned and followed Benny back outside and to his truck, sighing and rubbing his face. "Well, that went down well. What now? You knows anyone else we can talk to before havin' to call that Italian cat again?"


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 4, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Paul stood and took the verbal lashing without a word, shaking his head in disappointment and disgust. "'This we'll defend...' maybe the real soldiers say that, not y'all stuck-up officers." He turned and followed Benny back outside and to his truck, sighing and rubbing his face. "Well, that went down well. What now? You knows anyone else we can talk to before havin' to call that Italian cat again?"



Benjamin got into his truck, deep sighed and shook his head. "Well, I thought I didn't but if the army ain't gonna help, my friends probably won't either. We may no choice but to call that cat. But before we do, let's go get something to eat." He drove off and headed downtown.

*[Chicago: Lucky Dil Deli. Downtown. 4:30 p.m.]*

Benjamin and Paul is sitting at a table eating in silence. The badger sips his coffee as he tries to think of another plan.

Meanwhile, outside of the restaurant, Fia, Elvyra, Jefferson, and Cameron had finished dinner as decided to walk down the food. They talked casually as they past the window where Paul and Benny are sitting.

(@GrimnCoyote @Liseran Thistle )


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jan 4, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Benjamin got into his truck, deep sighed and shook his head. "Well, I thought I didn't but if the army ain't gonna help, my friends probably won't either. We may no choice but to call that cat. But before we do, let's go get something to eat." He drove off and headed downtown.
> 
> *[Chicago: Lucky Dil Deli. Downtown. 4:30 p.m.]*
> 
> ...


Paul had been sitting at the deli table, nomming a panini and sipping some sweet tea. He took a large drink and happened to look out the window, seeing the four furs. He immediately recognized Fia and he choked a bit, sweet tea coming out of his nose as he struggled to breath for a moment. He wiped his face and pointed out the window. "Benny, I reckon we ain't gonna need to call 'em. Look out there."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 4, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Paul had been sitting at the deli table, nomming a panini and sipping some sweet tea. He took a large drink and happened to look out the window, seeing the four furs. He immediately recognized Fia and he choked a bit, sweet tea coming out of his nose as he struggled to breath for a moment. He wiped his face and pointed out the window. "Benny, I reckon we ain't gonna need to call 'em. Look out there."



Benjamin just sat his coffee down when Paul choked and squirted sweet tea out of his nose. He looked at him dumbfounded and then he was about to ask what's wrong when Paul pointed at the window. He sees the furs, mainly, Fia and quickly got up. "C'mon! Let's go after her!" He ran out of the door and called out to her. "Hey! Hey!"

Fia stopped and turned around to see the men and immediately frowned. She turned back around and goes back to walking, and Benny hollered at her again. "Hey, wait! Just wait!" Fia turned around and yelled at them. "Senores, what do you want _now_?!"


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jan 4, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Benjamin just sat his coffee down when Paul choked and squirted sweet tea out of his nose. He looked at him dumbfounded and then he was about to ask what's wrong when Paul pointed at the window. He sees the furs, mainly, Fia and quickly got up. "C'mon! Let's go after her!" He ran out of the door and called out to her. "Hey! Hey!"
> 
> Fia stopped and turned around to see the men and immediately frowned. She turned back around and goes back to walking, and Benny hollered at her again. "Hey, wait! Just wait!" Fia turned around and yelled at them. "Senores, what do you want _now_?!"



Elvyra stepped up to them, with Jefferson next to her. "Who are you men?" Elvyra asked them.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jan 4, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Benjamin just sat his coffee down when Paul choked and squirted sweet tea out of his nose. He looked at him dumbfounded and then he was about to ask what's wrong when Paul pointed at the window. He sees the furs, mainly, Fia and quickly got up. "C'mon! Let's go after her!" He ran out of the door and called out to her. "Hey! Hey!"
> 
> Fia stopped and turned around to see the men and immediately frowned. She turned back around and goes back to walking, and Benny hollered at her again. "Hey, wait! Just wait!" Fia turned around and yelled at them. "Senores, what do you want _now_?!"


Paul left a twenty-dollar bill on the table before scrambling outside, following Benny as he yelled out to the furs. He hollered alongside him until they came up to Fia, panting as they had chased them.


Liseran Thistle said:


> Elvyra stepped up to them, with Jefferson next to her. "Who are you men?" Elvyra asked them.


"Paul Jackson, I ain't seen you last night so I reckon you don't know too much. Bet you got the 'classified' talk too." He then looked to Fia before speaking. "Dem Blackpaws took my cuzin, then they took my coworker, and now they dun taken my lover and yet another friend. That rat that was playin' cards with y'all last night, we know he dun abducting our people. Now, as much as it makes me wanna jump off a bridge, we need y'alls help. Y'all know where they is, and/or where they is headin'. We need help, and you's the only people who can help now."


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jan 4, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Paul left a twenty-dollar bill on the table before scrambling outside, following Benny as he yelled out to the furs. He hollered alongside him until they came up to Fia, panting as they had chased them.
> 
> "Paul Jackson, I ain't seen you last night so I reckon you don't know too much. Bet you got the 'classified' talk too." He then looked to Fia before speaking. "Dem Blackpaws took my cuzin, then they took my coworker, and now they dun taken my lover and yet another friend. That rat that was playin' cards with y'all last night, we know he dun abducting our people. Now, as much as it makes me wanna jump off a bridge, we need y'alls help. Y'all know where they is, and/or where they is headin'. We need help, and you's the only people who can help now."



Elvyra sighed, _This must be the Stubborn Asshole that Fia mentioned... _she thought. "Elvyra Highwater. And the first step to getting into this business of ours is not talking about it out in the middle of the street where everyone can hear you. You could've saved yourself some time by asking us for help from the beginning. Beggers can't be choosers, even in _this _economy."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jan 4, 2020)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Elvyra sighed, _This must be the Stubborn Asshole that Fia mentioned... _she thought. "Elvyra Highwater. And the first step to getting into this business of ours is not talking about it out in the middle of the street where everyone can hear you. You could've saved yourself some time by asking us for help from the beginning. Beggars can't be choosers, even in _this _economy."


"Oh fuckin' trust me, I asked for help, and I all I received was hush-hush crap this mornin'," He said to Elvyra. "Now, we ask for help yet again Miss Fia. And if we needs to go somewhere else out of sight to talk, then let's go." He looked to the cat once more, out of options and now desperate for any help from anywhere.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jan 4, 2020)

"Raccoon s on the verge of breaking, no control, no filter, losing hope. Not a psychological but unstable cogs like him break clocks". Cameron shook his head, "needed, no, useless to us".


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jan 4, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> "Oh fuckin' trust me, I asked for help, and I all I received was hush-hush crap this mornin'," He said to Elvyra. "Now, we ask for help yet again Miss Fia. And if we needs to go somewhere else out of sight to talk, then let's go." He looked to the cat once more, out of options and now desperate for any help from anywhere.



Elvyra didn't like being pushed aside like that, especially in such a brisk tone. "First of all, if there's anyone who's gonna be helping you it's me. Secondly, you need to fix your tone before I decide not to help you at all. I don't care if you're angry, I don't lend a paw to people who speak to my business partners in such a way."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 4, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> "Oh fuckin' trust me, I asked for help, and I all I received was hush-hush crap this mornin'," He said to Elvyra. "Now, we ask for help yet again Miss Fia. And if we needs to go somewhere else out of sight to talk, then let's go." He looked to the cat once more, out of options and now desperate for any help from anywhere.





GrimnCoyote said:


> "Raccoon s on the verge of breaking, no control, no filter, losing hope. Not a psychological but unstable cogs like him break clocks". Cameron shook his head, "needed, no, useless to us".





Liseran Thistle said:


> Elvyra didn't like being pushed aside like that, especially in such a brisk tone. "First of all, if there's anyone who's gonna be helping you it's me. Secondly, you need to fix your tone before I decide not to help you at all. I don't care if you're angry, I don't lend a paw to people who speak to my business partners in such a way."



"Senore Jackson! This is why I refuse to help you!" She stepped to him and glared up at him. "You are very rude, repulsive, and have no regards on what we're trying to do. You have absolutely no say in the matter on what we do as a business! You've come to ask _us_ for help, not the other way around! You ask us-no, demand us for answers and we don't know who you are! In our eyes, you are an outsider! You are _nothing_ to us! You hear me? NOTHING! We don't know you, we don't trust you, and how you've presented yourself to us, we don't _like_ you! Now my business partner has a point, beggars can't be choosers, senore, so you have a choice: fix your tone and attitude or we are through! Because I _refuse_ to have you insult me any longer on how we're not "doing our jobs" when you don't know a DAMN thing on what we do! NOW CHOOSE!" She snarled and huffed at him, not taking more of his shit. Benjamin stepped in and break them up. "Alright, alright! Enough of this. Look, we're all searchin' fer the same thing and I want to work this out. Can we please go somewhere and talk this out? Please? I don't want us to waste anymore time as we already have and we're running out of time, so let's talk like civil animals. Alright?" He eyed at Fia and then at Paul. "I am not saying a word until he apologize to me and my partners, right now." Fia demanded, still glaring up at Paul and Benny sighed. The old badger looked up to him and gave him a stern look. "Apologize. Now."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jan 4, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> "Senore Jackson! This is why I refuse to help you!" She stepped to him and glared up at him. "You are very rude, repulsive, and have no regards on what we're trying to do. You have absolutely no say in the matter on what we do as a business! You've come to ask _us_ for help, not the other way around! You ask us-no, demand us for answers and we don't know who you are! In our eyes, you are an outsider! You are _nothing_ to us! You hear me? NOTHING! We don't know you, we don't trust you, and how you've presented yourself to us, we don't _like_ you! Now my business partner has a point, beggars can't be choosers, senore, so you have a choice: fix your tone and attitude or we are through! Because I _refuse_ to have you insult me any longer on how we're not "doing our jobs" when you don't know a DAMN thing on what we do! NOW CHOOSE!" She snarled and huffed at him, not taking more of his shit. Benjamin stepped in and break them up. "Alright, alright! Enough of this. Look, we're all searchin' fer the same thing and I want to work this out. Can we please go somewhere and talk this out? Please? I don't want us to waste anymore time as we already have and we're running out of time, so let's talk like civil animals. Alright?" He eyed at Fia and then at Paul. "I am not saying a word until he apologize to me and my partners, right now." Fia demanded, still glaring up at Paul and Benny sighed. The old badger looked up to him and gave him a stern look. "Apologize. Now."


After Fia was done Paul went to draw his weapon, fed up with her garbage until Benny stepped in between them and pushed them apart. Paul was ready to shoot Fia as he bared his teeth at the cat, angry huffs coming from him as he kept his paw inside his jacket. He stared down Fia before backing up a step and putting his paws in his pockets, his anger there as he apologized. "My _dearest_ apologies to you and your 'partners.'" He glared daggers down at her, on his mental edge as the pressure of the two people he loved most missing was beginning to weigh on him.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jan 4, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> After Fia was done Paul went to draw his weapon, fed up with her garbage until Benny stepped in between them and pushed them apart. Paul was ready to shoot Fia as he bared his teeth at the cat, angry huffs coming from him as he kept his paw inside his jacket. He stared down Fia before backing up a step and putting his paws in his pockets, his anger there as he apologized. "My _dearest_ apologies to you and your 'partners.'" He glared daggers down at her, on his mental edge as the pressure of the two people he loved most missing was beginning to weigh on him.



"Good. Now, you wanna try and ask for help again like a Beast who has some sense? As bad as it may seem to you, Mr. Jackson, it would behoove you to remember that you are not the only person here who's got someone they care for on the inside. I understand you may be frustrated, but you sure as hell won't get anywhere in this business if you insult the people your working for. I'm willing to lend my hand to you just this once, because I feel sorry for you." Elvyra scolded. "Pity isn't something I give out freely, I'd take it before I change my mind."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 4, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> After Fia was done Paul went to draw his weapon, fed up with her garbage until Benny stepped in between them and pushed them apart. Paul was ready to shoot Fia as he bared his teeth at the cat, angry huffs coming from him as he kept his paw inside his jacket. He stared down Fia before backing up a step and putting his paws in his pockets, his anger there as he apologized. "My _dearest_ apologies to you and your 'partners.'" He glared daggers down at her, on his mental edge as the pressure of the two people he loved most missing was beginning to weigh on him.





Liseran Thistle said:


> "Good. Now, you wanna try and ask for help again like a Beast who has some sense? As bad as it may seem to you, Mr. Jackson, it would behoove you to remember that you are not the only person here who's got someone they care for on the inside. I understand you may be frustrated, but you sure as hell won't get anywhere in this business if you insult the people your working for. I'm willing to lend my hand to you just this once, because I feel sorry for you." Elvyra scolded. "Pity isn't something I give out freely, I'd take it before I change my mind."



Fia glared at Paul and just shook her head, not liking his apology but doesn't say anything. Before Paul opens his mouth to say anything,  Benny spoke to the vixen. "Excuse me, Miss. High water, correct? I'm Benjamin Harrington, and I'm actually his boss. Three employees of mine are missing and we have no one to turn to for help. If you can please help us in finding them, we would be grateful,  ma'am."


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jan 5, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Fia glared at Paul and just shook her head, not liking his apology but doesn't say anything. Before Paul opens his mouth to say anything,  Benny spoke to the vixen. "Excuse me, Miss. High water, correct? I'm Benjamin Harrington, and I'm actually his boss. Three employees of mine are missing and we have no one to turn to for help. If you can please help us in finding them, we would be grateful,  ma'am."



"You have my pity. Now, I'll help you find whoever it is you need, but I will not tolerate any of _this_" She pointed at Paul. "anymore. If you want help, I'll give it to you."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jan 5, 2020)

Liseran Thistle said:


> "You have my pity. Now, I'll help you find whoever it is you need, but I will not tolerate any of _this_" She pointed at Paul. "anymore. If you want help, I'll give it to you."


_“Good lord woman, I don’t want your pity. I want answers and the truth.” _Paul nodded and sighed, doing a mock surrender before speaking. “Ok then. We kindly and respectfully are askin’ for yalls help. We has people missin’ and we need help findin’ them.”


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 5, 2020)

Liseran Thistle said:


> "You have my pity. Now, I'll help you find whoever it is you need, but I will not tolerate any of _this_" She pointed at Paul. "anymore. If you want help, I'll give it to you."





Captain TrashPanda said:


> _“Good lord woman, I don’t want your pity. I want answers and the truth.” _Paul nodded and sighed, doing a mock surrender before speaking. “Ok then. We kindly and respectfully are askin’ for yalls help. We has people missin’ and we need help findin’ them.”



"Anyway, now we got things worked out, what were you four goin' before we stopped you?" Benjamin asked. Fia spoke up, "We were taking a walk after having lunch. Then we were going back to our motel." 

"Alright, then. Well if ya need a ride, ya'll can hop in my truck. It can hold all of ya."


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jan 5, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> "Anyway, now we got things worked out, what were you four goin' before we stopped you?" Benjamin asked. Fia spoke up, "We were taking a walk after having lunch. Then we were going back to our motel."
> 
> "Alright, then. Well if ya need a ride, ya'll can hop in my truck. It can hold all of ya."



Elvyra cringed. "That won't be necessary. I'd rather walk my way home." She said.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jan 5, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> "Anyway, now we got things worked out, what were you four goin' before we stopped you?" Benjamin asked. Fia spoke up, "We were taking a walk after having lunch. Then we were going back to our motel."
> 
> "Alright, then. Well if ya need a ride, ya'll can hop in my truck. It can hold all of ya."





Liseran Thistle said:


> Elvyra cringed. "That won't be necessary. I'd rather walk my way home." She said.


“Well then, I reckon we’s can meet y’all back where you’s is stayin maybe? We can drive and wait, if that works for y’all.” Paul said as politely as possible, trying to slowly and gradually make up for his rudeness to them before.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jan 5, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> “Well then, I reckon we’s can meet y’all back where you’s is stayin maybe? We can drive and wait, if that works for y’all.” Paul said as politely as possible, trying to slowly and gradually make up for his rudeness to them before.



"That sounds fine. My assisstant Jefferson will greet you when you arrive." Elvyra said. 

Jefferson nodded, "I'll lead you to where Ms. Highwater is staying tomorrow."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 5, 2020)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Elvyra cringed. "That won't be necessary. I'd rather walk my way home." She said.





Captain TrashPanda said:


> “Well then, I reckon we’s can meet y’all back where you’s is stayin maybe? We can drive and wait, if that works for y’all.” Paul said as politely as possible, trying to slowly and gradually make up for his rudeness to them before.



Fia faced the two male furs, and spoke calmly. "Senores, how about I meet you back at the restaurant from last night, say...around seven. I'll promise to not be late this time."

"Fine. And you better be fifteen minutes early, otherwise, you're late. See ya at seven." He turns away and looks to Paul and motions to follow him.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jan 5, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Fia faced the two male furs, and spoke calmly. "Senores, how about I meet you back at the restaurant from last night, say...around seven. I'll promise to not be late this time."
> 
> "Fine. And you better be fifteen minutes early, otherwise, you're late. See ya at seven." He turns away and looks to Paul and motions to follow him.


Paul nodded and turned away, walking away from them and beside Benny as they headed back to the truck. "Welp... looks like we made some progress. Now, we wait for her at the diner I guess. You headin' back to your place or is you just gonna camp out at the diner for a few hours?"


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 5, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Paul nodded and turned away, walking away from them and beside Benny as they headed back to the truck. "Welp... looks like we made some progress. Now, we wait for her at the diner I guess. You headin' back to your place or is you just gonna camp out at the diner for a few hours?"



Benny walking away with Paul towards his truck. He huffed before he replied, "Well, I gotta go home to be with my wife a bit to tell her what's goin' on. You can camp at the diner if ya want. I'll let ya in. Unless you want to go home a bit."

Fia watched them go and then turned back to the others. "Thank you, senoras. I was so ready to claw that raccoon eyes's out, _MIO DIO_ he's so rude and obnoxious!" She sighed and calmed down a bit. "Anyway, do you need anything from the stores before we head back?" She then looked to Cameron. "How about you, senore? Do you need anything? And if you're worried about money, don't. I can cover for you."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jan 5, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Benny walking away with Paul towards his truck. He huffed before he replied, "Well, I gotta go home to be with my wife a bit to tell her what's goin' on. You can camp at the diner if ya want. I'll let ya in. Unless you want to go home a bit."


"Naw, just leave me there if ya don't mind. I's can clean up a bit, make up for me breakin' dem mugs this mornin'. House is locked, and ain't nobody at home." He came to the passenger door and climbed inside, waiting for Benny to start it up.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jan 5, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Benny walking away with Paul towards his truck. He huffed before he replied, "Well, I gotta go home to be with my wife a bit to tell her what's goin' on. You can camp at the diner if ya want. I'll let ya in. Unless you want to go home a bit."
> 
> Fia watched them go and then turned back to the others. "Thank you, senoras. I was so ready to claw that raccoon eyes's out, _MIO DIO_ he's so rude and obnoxious!" She sighed and calmed down a bit. "Anyway, do you need anything from the stores before we head back?" She then looked to Cameron. "How about you, senore? Do you need anything? And if you're worried about money, don't. I can cover for you."



"I'm tired more than anything. Lets head back, and sleep." Elvyra said.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 5, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> "Naw, just leave me there if ya don't mind. I's can clean up a bit, make up for me breakin' dem mugs this mornin'. House is locked, and ain't nobody at home." He came to the passenger door and climbed inside, waiting for Benny to start it up.



He got in and closed his door. "Alright. I'll drop you off." He start up the truck and drove off. About fifteen minutes later, he pulled up to the diner and parked. He gave the keys over to Paul and looked at him dead in the eyes. "Alright, here's the keys. Let me know anything is going on. I should be back soon."




Liseran Thistle said:


> "I'm tired more than anything. Lets head back, and sleep." Elvyra said.



"Of course. I'll get us a taxi." Fia looked around and flagged down a taxi. Everyone got in and head back to the motel.

*[Chicago. Paw's Delight Diner. 6:25p.m.]*

It was almost time for Fia to meet with them and Benny hasn't showed up yet. Suddenly, the diner phone's ring.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jan 5, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> He got in and closed his door. "Alright. I'll drop you off." He start up the truck and drove off. About fifteen minutes later, he pulled up to the diner and parked. He gave the keys over to Paul and looked at him dead in the eyes. "Alright, here's the keys. Let me know anything is going on. I should be back soon."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Elvyra and Jefferson headed to bed, closing their room door for the night.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jan 5, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> He got in and closed his door. "Alright. I'll drop you off." He start up the truck and drove off. About fifteen minutes later, he pulled up to the diner and parked. He gave the keys over to Paul and looked at him dead in the eyes. "Alright, here's the keys. Let me know anything is going on. I should be back soon."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Paul took the keys and nodded. "Yessir, I's see ya in a couple of hours." He unlocked shop and went inside, getting the radio and putting on some country before cleaning up the diner.
------------------------------
Paul had finished and was admiring his work when the diner phone rang next to the register. He cocked his head a bit out of curiosity and went over to the phone, picking it up and speaking into the receiver. "Y'ello, Paw's Delight Diner. Can I help you's?"


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 5, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Paul took the keys and nodded. "Yessir, I's see ya in a couple of hours." He unlocked shop and went inside, getting the radio and putting on some country before cleaning up the diner.
> ------------------------------
> Paul had finished and was admiring his work when the diner phone rang next to the register. He cocked his head a bit out of curiosity and went over to the phone, picking it up and speaking into the receiver. "Y'ello, Paw's Delight Diner. Can I help you's?"




"Paul, it's Benny. Listen, my wife roped me in some bullshit I can't get out of, so you will have to meet with Miss. Fia by yerself. Now, Paul, in any circumstances, do NOT lose yer temper and do NOT start anythang with her! They're helping us and I better not come to my shop in ruins because you two started fightin'! Do I make myself clear?!" The old badger scolded over the phone.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jan 5, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> "Paul, it's Benny. Listen, my wife roped me in some bullshit I can't get out of, so you will have to meet with Miss. Fia by yerself. Now, Paul, in any circumstances, do NOT lose yer temper and do NOT start anythang with her! They're helping us and I better not come to my shop in ruins because you two started fightin'! Do I make myself clear?!" The old badger scolded over the phone.


Paul’s eyes went wide as he listened, the news hitting him like a brick wall. “W-What?!?” He listened and slowly shook his head, his face pale before speaking. “Y-Yessir... I’s gon handle myself. Don’t you’s worry.” He hung up the phone and rubbed his face before yelling, “GAWDDAMNIT BENNY!!” He lit himself a cigarette in angst as he sat in a booth, wringing his hands a bit as he waited for the feline to come.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 5, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Paul’s eyes went wide as he listened, the news hitting him like a brick wall. “W-What?!?” He listened and slowly shook his head, his face pale before speaking. “Y-Yessir... I’s gon handle myself. Don’t you’s worry.” He hung up the phone and rubbed his face before yelling, “GAWDDAMNIT BENNY!!” He lit himself a cigarette in angst as he sat in a booth, wringing his hands a bit as he waited for the feline to come.



A few more minutes later, Fia came up to the door and knocks on it. She waits to see if one of them will open the door for her since it's closed for the day.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jan 5, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> A few more minutes later, Fia came up to the door and knocks on it. She waits to see if one of them will open the door for her since it's closed for the day.


Paul looked up and saw her at the door. He stood up and put his cigarette out, taking a deep breath before coming to the door and opening it for her, holding it open for her to come in. “Miss Fia, come on in. Benny had sumthin’ personal to take care of, so I’s the only one here.”


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 6, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Paul looked up and saw her at the door. He stood up and put his cigarette out, taking a deep breath before coming to the door and opening it for her, holding it open for her to come in. “Miss Fia, come on in. Benny had sumthin’ personal to take care of, so I’s the only one here.”



Fia watched as Paul came to the door and tries to refrain from scowling. She walked in when he opened the door for her. She was about to head to a booth when he said that Benny couldn't make it and that it will only be the two of them. She slowly turned around with her eyes widen in shock. "Pardon? Oh, no. No. I'll just leave." She hurries and starts to head for the door, not wanting to be alone with the raccoon.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jan 6, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Fia watched as Paul came to the door and tries to refrain from scowling. She walked in when he opened the door for her. She was about to head to a booth when he said that Benny couldn't make it and that it will only be the two of them. She slowly turned around with her eyes widen in shock. "Pardon? Oh, no. No. I'll just leave." She hurries and starts to head for the door, not wanting to be alone with the raccoon.


Paul stood there, not too sure how to react as she made a bolt for the door before speaking. “If it does anythang for ya, I’s can make you sum dinner. I know we gots off on the wrong paw, and it ain’t much from me, but I ain’t wantin’ no tension from you’s. I was wrong to ram my way for answers, I realize that. Can’t make you’s stay and talk, but I’s can try.”


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 6, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Paul stood there, not too sure how to react as she made a bolt for the door before speaking. “If it does anythang for ya, I’s can make you sum dinner. I know we gots off on the wrong paw, and it ain’t much from me, but I ain’t wantin’ no tension from you’s. I was wrong to ram my way for answers, I realize that. Can’t make you’s stay and talk, but I’s can try.”



She made it to the door but stops to listen what he has to say. She just stood there in silence as she contemplates whether to just leave or actually give him a chance to make things right. Another a long, two minutes of silence, she sighted and turns around to look at him. "Very well. I will stay for dinner." Fia walks past him and headed for a booth and takes a seat.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jan 6, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> She made it to the door but stops to listen what he has to say. She just stood there in silence as she contemplates whether to just leave or actually give him a chance to make things right. Another a long, two minutes of silence, she sighted and turns around to look at him. "Very well. I will stay for dinner." Fia walks past him and headed for a booth and takes a seat.


Paul internally sighed in relief, watching her walk to a booth. He went to the back and fired up the grill, it beginning to get hot as he took a menu out to her. He sat it down in front of her softly and spoke. “I can go cook now, or we can talk beforehand and I’s can make food after. Whatever you’s a likin’.”


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 6, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Paul internally sighed in relief, watching her walk to a booth. He went to the back and fired up the grill, it beginning to get hot as he took a menu out to her. He sat it down in front of her softly and spoke. “I can go cook now, or we can talk beforehand and I’s can make food after. Whatever you’s a likin’.”



Fia watched him carefully, swishing her tail one side to the next as she listened to him. She cleared her throat before she spoke, "I would like to look at the menu, please."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jan 6, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Fia watched him carefully, swishing her tail one side to the next as she listened to him. She cleared her throat before she spoke, "I would like to look at the menu, please."


“Take yur time, order when you’s ready.” He turned back and went behind the counter, checking on the grill through the window before walking to the radio, leaning against the wall with his eyes closed, slowly nodding his head and swishing his tail to the beat of country. He faced Fia but wasn’t looking at her, Paul opening his eyes and looking out to the street. He crossed his arms and sighed, his mind running at a hundred miles an hour as he listened to the soft music play and watched the cars go by.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 6, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> “Take yur time, order when you’s ready.” He turned back and went behind the counter, checking on the grill through the window before walking to the radio, leaning against the wall with his eyes closed, slowly nodding his head and swishing his tail to the beat of country. He faced Fia but wasn’t looking at her, Paul opening his eyes and looking out to the street. He crossed his arms and sighed, his mind running at a hundred miles an hour as he listened to the soft music play and watched the cars go by.



Fia sat in silence as she looked over the menu. After about a few minutes she closed the menu and sets it aside. "Senore, I'm ready."

Meanwhile, two shady looking characters slowly drove by the restaurant and looked to see the two furs in the closed restaurant. They grinned to one another and drove off.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jan 6, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Fia sat in silence as she looked over the menu. After about a few minutes she closed the menu and sets it aside. "Senore, I'm ready."
> 
> Meanwhile, two shady looking characters slowly drove by the restaurant and looked to see the two furs in the closed restaurant. They grinned to one another and drove off.


Paul stood up straight and walked over, standing by the table as he took the menu from her. "What would you's like?" Paul briefly looked up to see someone drive by slowly, then pull away. He paid no attention and looked back down to the housecat.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 6, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Paul stood up straight and walked over, standing by the table as he took the menu from her. "What would you's like?" Paul briefly looked up to see someone drive by slowly, then pull away. He paid no attention and looked back down to the housecat.



"I'll do the steak dinner, please. Medium rare. Also, do you have _any_ liquor in this restaurant?"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jan 6, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> "I'll do the steak dinner, please. Medium rare. Also, do you have _any_ liquor in this restaurant?"


"Uhh... I's can check the back for anythang like that. I reckon Benny has sumthin' back there. Steak dinner, medium rare. You wants fries or anythang with that steak?"


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 6, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> "Uhh... I's can check the back for anythang like that. I reckon Benny has sumthin' back there. Steak dinner, medium rare. You wants fries or anythang with that steak?"



Fia looked up at him with a confused look on her face. "Fries? With steak!? Oh, no, no, no! That will not work. With steak it has to be with either broccolini, brussel sprouts, mashed potatoes, creamed spinach, or caesar salad! Not _fries_! I want the broccolini and caesar salad with my steak if you please. You have those items, right?"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jan 6, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Fia looked up at him with a confused look on her face. "Fries? With steak!? Oh, no, no, no! That will not work. With steak it has to be with either broccolini, brussel sprouts, mashed potatoes, creamed spinach, or caesar salad! Not _fries_! I want the broccolini and caesar salad with my steak if you please. You have those items, right?"


Paul took a step back and raised his eyebrows. "Ok ok, easy now Miss Fia, don't has a heart attack on me now. We ain't got no broccoli, but we might has some salad. I knows we has baked potatoes. Would that meet yur high taste?"


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 6, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Paul took a step back and raised his eyebrows. "Ok ok, easy now Miss Fia, don't has a heart attack on me now. We ain't got no broccoli, but we might has some salad. I knows we has baked potatoes. Would that meet yur high taste?"



Fia rolled her eyes and mumbled something under her breath Italian. "Fine. Fine. I'll have that." She turned away from him and looked out the window. As she does so, she sees a car slowly drive by (the same car Paul saw) and drove off again. Fia narrowed her eyes and flattened her ears in caution.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jan 6, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Fia rolled her eyes and mumbled something under her breath Italian. "Fine. Fine. I'll have that." She turned away from him and looked out the window. As she does so, she sees a car slowly drive by (the same car Paul saw) and drove off again. Fia narrowed her eyes and flattened her ears in caution.


Paul turned and went back to the kitchen, mumbling to himself as he was out of earshot and slapping a steak on the hot grill. "What a whiny, spineless bitch. Lord... no wonder dem Europeans need us to settle their disputes. 'Oooo I need Brussel sprouts with my steak!' Soon as I get James back, we's movin' back to ol' Rocky Top. I's takin' Tori home to my south. I’s sick of these yanks and theses foreign fuckers." As her meat cooked he went into the storeroom and found some potatoes, washing them off and skinning them to make mashed potatoes. He turned up the country radio in the back as he sang along, finding some peace in the music.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 6, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Paul turned and went back to the kitchen, mumbling to himself as he was out of earshot and slapping a steak on the hot grill. "What a whiny, spineless bitch. Lord... no wonder dem Europeans need us to settle their disputes. 'Oooo I need Brussel sprouts with my steak!' Soon as I get James back, we's movin' back to ol' Rocky Top. I's takin' Tori home to my south. I’s sick of these yanks and theses foreign fuckers." As her meat cooked he went into the storeroom and found some potatoes, washing them off and skinning them to make mashed potatoes. He turned up the country radio in the back as he sang along, finding some peace in the music.



When the car came around the third time, the car stopped and the two furs, a bloodhound and a pitbull, got out of the car with guns in their paws. Fia's eyes widen as she hopped up and ran over and into the kitchen. She pulls Paul by the back of his shirt and yanked him down onto the floor while yelling, "GET DOWN!"

Suddenly, they hear rounds of bullets going through and shooting up the place; shattering windows, the furniture, and even shot the radio and making it explode. Fia kept her head down and covered it with her paws as glasses and plates gets shattered around them. After a good five minutes, the shooting stopped. The two goons walked through the now shattered door and looked around. They started sniffing the air as they try to locate the cat and raccoon.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jan 6, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> When the car came around the third time, the car stopped and the two furs, a bloodhound and a pitbull, got out of the car with guns in their paws. Fia's eyes widen as she hopped up and ran over and into the kitchen. She pulls Paul by the back of his shirt and yanked him down onto the floor while yelling, "GET DOWN!"
> 
> Suddenly, they hear rounds of bullets going through and shooting up the place; shattering windows, the furniture, and even shot the radio and making it explode. Fia kept her head down and covered it with her paws as glasses and plates get shattered around them. After a good five minutes, the shooting stopped. The two goons walked through the now shattered door and looked around. They started sniffing the air as they try to locate the cat and raccoon.


Paul had been flipping her steak over when he was suddenly yanked down and backward. He yelped and was about to yell at her when the shots rang out, the radio exploding above him and things going to hell rather quickly. He rolled over onto his stomach and covered his head as he waited for the shots to stop. Once they did after what felt like an eternity, Paul slowly lifted his head up, staying prone as he took short shaky breaths. He slowly reached to his side and pulled his Colt out, listening for where the footsteps were. He heard them walk through the door, then stop. Paul slowly army crawled his way to where the kitchen led into the dining area, staying out of their sight. He rolled onto his side before squatting behind the doorway, looking to Fia with a mix of fear and fire. He silently pointed to the other doorway into the kitchen, motioning for her to make her way to it and sit still. Paul sat, and listened... waiting for any movement. He would be ready to put a bullet in the attackers, no matter which way they tried to get into the kitchen.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 6, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Paul had been flipping her steak over when he was suddenly yanked down and backward. He yelped and was about to yell at her when the shots rang out, the radio exploding above him and things going to hell rather quickly. He rolled over onto his stomach and covered his head as he waited for the shots to stop. Once they did after what felt like an eternity, Paul slowly lifted his head up, staying prone as he took short shaky breaths. He slowly reached to his side and pulled his Colt out, listening for where the footsteps were. He heard them walk through the door, then stop. Paul slowly army crawled his way to where the kitchen led into the dining area, staying out of their sight. He rolled onto his side before squatting behind the doorway, looking to Fia with a mix of fear and fire. He silently pointed to the other doorway into the kitchen, motioning for her to make her way to it and sit still. Paul sat, and listened... waiting for any movement. He would be ready to put a bullet in the attackers, no matter which way they tried to get into the kitchen.



Fia also slowly lifted her head and shakes her head a bit. She looked over to Paul to see him shaking and was about to ask if he was alright until she heard footsteps. She watched as Paul crawled over to the doorway and saw the fear and fire in his eyes. She stared back, with that equal fire and determination in her eyes and nod to him when he silently instructed her to head to the other side. She silently crawls over to the other side and squatted behind the door. 

The bloodhound caught their scent and whispered to the pitbull. "They're in there. Be careful." They both separated and slowly went to each side of the door that lead to the kitchen. Fia hear footstep coming her way and moved quietly so she could hide behind the door. Paul also heard footsteps coming towards him as well. Then at the same time, both doors burst open and both attackers goes in, getting ready to shoot. Fia quickly jumps on the bloodhound's back and starts putting him in a choke hold. The bloodhound quickly grabs her arm and thrashed wildly to get her off of him. The pitbull aims and gets ready to shoot the cat.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jan 6, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Fia also slowly lifted her head and shakes her head a bit. She looked over to Paul to see him shaking and was about to ask if he was alright until she heard footsteps. She watched as Paul crawled over to the doorway and saw the fear and fire in his eyes. She stared back, with that equal fire and determination in her eyes and nod to him when he silently instructed her to head to the other side. She silently crawls over to the other side and squatted behind the door.
> 
> The bloodhound caught their scent and whispered to the pitbull. "They're in there. Be careful." They both separated and slowly went to each side of the door that lead to the kitchen. Fia hear footstep coming her way and moved quietly so she could hide behind the door. Paul also heard footsteps coming towards him as well. Then at the same time, both doors burst open and both attackers goes in, getting ready to shoot. Fia quickly jumps on the bloodhound's back and starts putting him in a choke hold. The bloodhound quickly grabs her arm and thrashed wildly to get her off of him. The pitbull aims and gets ready to shoot the cat.


Paul moved behind the door so he was out of sight of the incoming fur. As the door busted open Paul saw Fia attack the bloodhound. As the pitbull aimed to fire, Paul shot his knee from behind him, kicking his leg out from under him and quickly putting him in a headlock from behind. He put the gun against his head as he spoke loudly with his teeth bared. “Put yer gun down and quit fightin’ or I’s gonna put a round threw this bulldog’s head! Quit it!” He gave a menacing look to the bloodhound as he waited for him to choose to surrender or fight.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 6, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Paul moved behind the door so he was out of sight of the incoming fur. As the door busted open Paul saw Fia attack the bloodhound. As the pitbull aimed to fire, Paul shot his knee from behind him, kicking his leg out from under him and quickly putting him in a headlock from behind. He put the gun against his head as he spoke loudly with his teeth bared. “Put yer gun down and quit fightin’ or I’s gonna put a round threw this bulldog’s head! Quit it!” He gave a menacing look to the bloodhound as he waited for him to choose to surrender or fight.



The pitbull gets shot and hollered in pain before he get taken down by Paul. The bloodhound hears Paul's orders and growls. "Never!" He yelled out and quickly runs backwards through the door and into the wall, squishing the feline. She lets out a hurt mew before she felt him grabbing her by the arm, threw her forward and slamming her down on the ground. The bloodhound grabs her by the hair and throws her across the dining room. Fia tumbled a bit before she caught herself and rolled up to a squatting position and hisses at him. The canine growled at her and charged at her. Meanwhile, the pitbull huffing, bleeding from his knee and growling as he yelled at the raccoon, "Let go of me, ya fuckin' garbage disposal!"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jan 6, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> The pitbull gets shot and hollered in pain before he get taken down by Paul. The bloodhound hears Paul's orders and growls. "Never!" He yelled out and quickly runs backwards through the door and into the wall, squishing the feline. She lets out a hurt mew before she felt him grabbing her by the arm, threw her forward and slamming her down on the ground. The bloodhound grabs her by the hair and throws her across the dining room. Fia tumbled a bit before she caught herself and rolled up to a squatting position and hisses at him. The canine growled at her and charged at her. Meanwhile, the pitbull huffing, bleeding from his knee and growling as he yelled at the raccoon, "Let go of me, ya fuckin' garbage disposal!"


Paul watched in anger as the bloodhound rammed Fia off his back then threw her into the dining area. He let go of the pit bull and threw him down face first, putting a round through his other knee. “Stay down, you ain’t goin’ nowhere.” He scooped down and yanked his pistol out of his paw, tucking his own .45 into his holster before coming out and seeing the fight. He took aim at the bloodhound’s lower leg and fired three shots, the first two pinging off the ground as he missed. The third one however hit his target, entering and shredding his Achilles’ tendon before coming out the bottom of his foot. Paul approached the incapacitated bloodhound and flipped him over onto his butt, pistol-whipping him across the face before snarling as he spoke. “You’s had ‘nuff yet? Or should I send you’s back where you came’s from crawlin like a baby like I’s dun to yur partner in the kitchen?”


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 6, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Paul watched in anger as the bloodhound rammed Fia off his back then threw her into the dining area. He let go of the pit bull and threw him down face first, putting a round through his other knee. “Stay down, you ain’t goin’ nowhere.” He scooped down and yanked his pistol out of his paw, tucking his own .45 into his holster before coming out and seeing the fight. He took aim at the bloodhound’s lower leg and fired three shots, the first two pinging off the ground as he missed. The third one however hit his target, entering and shredding his Achilles’ tendon before coming out the bottom of his foot. Paul approached the incapacitated bloodhound and flipped him over onto his butt, pistol-whipping him across the face before snarling as he spoke. “You’s had ‘nuff yet? Or should I send you’s back where you came’s from crawlin like a baby like I’s dun to yur partner in the kitchen?”



"AHHH!!! SON OF A BITCH!" The pit bull hollered and is now bleeding from both of his knees. 

The bloodhound's eyes widen as he fells forward and starts hollering. He then gets flipped over and pistol-whipped before he snarled and then spat in the raccoon's face. "Go eat trash, ya fuckin' hillbilly scum!" Suddenly, Fia stormed over, grabs the canine by the shirt and punched him in the nose. "Watch your fucking mouth! You have no right to call him that! Now who sent you?! Was it the MS23? Tell me or-" 

"Or what? You'll hiss at me? Why don't you go play with some balls, you slut!"

Fia hissed but then she stopped and made a devious smirk. "You know what, that's actually a good idea, senore." Suddenly, she extracted her claws from one paw and digs them right into his crotch, grabbing his manhood and piercing it. The bloodhound's eyes widen as he hollered out loud. "AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!! AWWWWWWWWWWWOOOOOOOOOO!!!! AWWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!! GAAAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!" He continues to howl and then whimpers as he felt her claws dig deeper and feeling blood coming out. Fia grins as she let's him howl.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jan 6, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> "AHHH!!! SON OF A BITCH!" The pit bull hollered and is now bleeding from both of his knees.
> 
> The bloodhound's eyes widen as he fells forward and starts hollering. He then gets flipped over and pistol-whipped before he snarled and then spat in the raccoon's face. "Go eat trash, ya fuckin' hillbilly scum!" Suddenly, Fia stormed over, grabs the canine by the shirt and punched him in the nose. "Watch your fucking mouth! You have no right to call him that! Now who sent you?! Was it the MS23? Tell me or-"
> 
> ...


Paul backed up and wiped his face before seeing the painful scene unfold in front of him. His eyes went wide and he put both paws over his mouth, turning and running away to the trash can behind the counter. He immediately doubled over and puked his lunch up, heaving violently for a minute as he had the image of the poor canine engraved on his mind. After stopping his vomiting, he wiped his maw clean with a towel and came back to the howling scene. He covered his eyes and pleaded to Fia. “For all thangs good and holy, stop it! Ain’t no man deservin’ that pain, even if he’s MS! I gots a better way to do pain that ain’t involvin’ the poor man’s baby makers!” He turned back into the kitchen and went to the pitbull, grabbing him by the scruff of the neck and dragging him to the hot grill. He set his face on the counter close enough he could feel the heat and smell the now burnt steak before speaking. “Now, I ain’t as mean as that Italian cat out there, but I’s willin’ to scar ya for information. Who the hell sent you’s, and how did you know’s we was here? You’s got one chance to talk before I hurt ya.”


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 6, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Paul backed up and wiped his face before seeing the painful scene unfold in front of him. His eyes went wide and he put both paws over his mouth, turning and running away to the trash can behind the counter. He immediately doubled over and puked his lunch up, heaving violently for a minute as he had the image of the poor canine engraved on his mind. After stopping his vomiting, he wiped his maw clean with a towel and came back to the howling scene. He covered his eyes and pleaded to Fia. “For all thangs good and holy, stop it! Ain’t no man deservin’ that pain, even if he’s MS! I gots a better way to do pain that ain’t involvin’ the poor man’s baby makers!” He turned back into the kitchen and went to the pitbull, grabbing him by the scruff of the neck and dragging him to the hot grill. He set his face on the counter close enough he could feel the heat and smell the now burnt steak before speaking. “Now, I ain’t as mean as that Italian cat out there, but I’s willin’ to scar ya for information. Who the hell sent you’s, and how did you know’s we was here? You’s got one chance to talk before I hurt ya.”



"P-p-p-pleeeease...I-I-I'm sorry~ Awwwwwwwwwwwoooooooooooo!!!! I...I feel light-headed." The bloodhound begged as he's losing more blood. Fia rolled her eyes and scoffed. "Fine." She let's him go and got up. The canine panted and curled up into a ball and whimpered. Fia huffed as she casually walked over to the bar and washed her hands, thinking of using that same technique on Jax if she ever sees him again. 

Meanwhile, the pit bull was just laying there and heard all of what happened. His eyes widen as he cringed a bit when Paul said something about the 'baby maker'. Then he sees Paul come in, grabbed him by the scruff of the neck and dragged over t the counter close to the grill. He felt the heat very close to his face as he starts to sweat and breathing hard through his nose. He shivered a bit as he starts to speak, "O-our boss...he's extending his monopoly....thought that this place could use some cleaning up....a-and he wanted this place cleared up from Whitepaw scums."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jan 7, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> "P-p-p-pleeeease...I-I-I'm sorry~ Awwwwwwwwwwwoooooooooooo!!!! I...I feel light-headed." The bloodhound begged as he's losing more blood. Fia rolled her eyes and scoffed. "Fine." She let's him go and got up. The canine panted and curled up into a ball and whimpered. Fia huffed as she casually walked over to the bar and washed her hands, thinking of using that same technique on Jax if she ever sees him again.
> 
> Meanwhile, the pit bull was just laying there and heard all of what happened. His eyes widen as he cringed a bit when Paul said something about the 'baby maker'. Then he sees Paul come in, grabbed him by the scruff of the neck and dragged over t the counter close to the grill. He felt the heat very close to his face as he starts to sweat and breathing hard through his nose. He shivered a bit as he starts to speak, "O-our boss...he's extending his monopoly....thought that this place could use some cleaning up....a-and he wanted this place cleared up from Whitepaw scums."


Paul was silent for a moment, before chuckling darkly. He set the pit bull's chin on the grill as he began to cook. "I reckon a blind and deaf fur could figure that shit out. Where is he? Yur boss dun taken my friends, my cuzin, and my lover. I reckon I's can take one of his scalawags in return. Maybe I should just have you cook... like a steak. You's MS bastards dun made an attempt on my life twice now. Now, if you don't wanna be cooked well done, tell me sumthin' more valuable then the bullshit you just spouted off."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 7, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Paul was silent for a moment, before chuckling darkly. He set the pit bull's chin on the grill as he began to cook. "I reckon a blind and deaf fur could figure that shit out. Where is he? Yur boss dun taken my friends, my cuzin, and my lover. I reckon I's can take one of his scalawags in return. Maybe I should just have you cook... like a steak. You's MS bastards dun made an attempt on my life twice now. Now, if you don't wanna be cooked well done, tell me sumthin' more valuable then the bullshit you just spouted off."



The pit bull hollered in pain as his chin was burning and sizzling. He started to shout out quickly, "OK! OK! I'LL TELL YOU EVERYTHING! JUST GET ME OFF THIS GRILL!!!!" 

"I don't trust him, senore. Let him cook a little more." Fia called out from the window as she had wiped her paw clean with a towel and eyed over at the bloodhound, whose still on the floor whimpering in pain.

"NO, NO, NO! I promise, I'll tell you! HONEST!" pleaded the pit bull as he cried out and whimpered more.

Fia turned her head to look into the window and glared at him. "No! You speak first and then we'll let you go."

The pit bull feel his skin going deep in his tissue and he cried out, "EASY TIMES! He's at the Easy Times Speakeasy!"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jan 7, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> The pit bull hollered in pain as his chin was burning and sizzling. He started to shout out quickly, "OK! OK! I'LL TELL YOU EVERYTHING! JUST GET ME OFF THIS GRILL!!!!"
> 
> "I don't trust him, senore. Let him cook a little more." Fia called out from the window as she had wiped her paw clean with a towel and eyed over at the bloodhound, whose still on the floor whimpering in pain.
> 
> ...


Paul kept him there as he cooked a bit more after he talked, then pulled him off and dropped him on the floor. He wiped his paws clean and looked to Fia. “If he’s there, we’s could jump ‘em and get the info we needs. Put the nail in the coffin. I reckon we ambush ‘em and maybe give em a taste of his own medicine. What do you’s think?”


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 7, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Paul kept him there as he cooked a bit more after he talked, then pulled him off and dropped him on the floor. He wiped his paws clean and looked to Fia. “If he’s there, we’s could jump ‘em and get the info we needs. Put the nail in the coffin. I reckon we ambush ‘em and maybe give em a taste of his own medicine. What do you’s think?”



Fia shook her head to the raccoon and said, "No. He may have guards there and we will be outnumbered. For right now, we must leave. Can you get in contact with your boss?"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jan 7, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Fia shook her head to the raccoon and said, "No. He may have guards there and we will be outnumbered. For right now, we must leave. Can you get in contact with your boss?"


Paul raised an eyebrow before speaking. “Yea, I’s can call Benny. But we’s can’t just _leave. _We has two prisoners of war here, and everythang’s a mess! Benny’s gonna skin me alive for this! If anythang, I needs to run to the house and get some guns, come back and clean up and spend the night. We needs to hold ‘em hostage, defend the diner against anybody.”


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 7, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Paul raised an eyebrow before speaking. “Yea, I’s can call Benny. But we’s can’t just _leave. _We has two prisoners of war here, and everythang’s a mess! Benny’s gonna skin me alive for this! If anythang, I needs to run to the house and get some guns, come back and clean up and spend the night. We needs to hold ‘em hostage, defend the diner against anybody.”



"That's not necessary. It will be a waste of time and ammo, and we have more important things to do. They know we're here and it'll be dangerous to stay here any longer. I want you to go call your boss. I'm going to search their car and see if I can find anything of interest. And one more thing, don't call the police just yet. Now I will be right back." Fia instructed before turning and walking out the door to search the bad guy's car.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jan 7, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> "That's no necessary. It will be a waste of time and ammo, and we have more important things to do. They know we're here and it'll be dangerous to stay here any longer. I want you to go call your boss. I'm going to search their car and see if I can find anything of interest. And one more thing, don't call the police just yet. Now I will be right back." Fia instructed before turning and walking out the door to search the bad guy's car.


Paul watched her walk away and was fuming as she went outside. He looked down to the pit bull and kicked him in the butt. “Look what I has to do now! Y’all dun wrecked my goddamn diner! Fuckin’ bastards.” He grumbled and made his way through the wreckage, going into Benny’s office and rummaging through his desk. He found some zip ties and smiled wide before walking into the kitchen. He zip tied the pit bulls ankles together and his wrists together before making his way into the dining area. He did the same to the bloodhound and nodded. “I reckon y’all ain’t goin’ nowhere now.” He went into the kitchen and turned off the grill, turning to go to the phone before seeing the burnt steak. He smirked and carefully picked it up before setting on the floor just out of reach of the pitbull. “Heh, you wants a snack, wiggle in yur own blood and eat that charred steak.” He went to the register, relieved to find it hadn’t been shot up, and dialed Benny, nervously waiting for him to pick up.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 7, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Paul watched her walk away and was fuming as she went outside. He looked down to the pit bull and kicked him in the butt. “Look what I has to do now! Y’all dun wrecked my goddamn diner! Fuckin’ bastards.” He grumbled and made his way through the wreckage, going into Benny’s office and rummaging through his desk. He found some zip ties and smiled wide before walking into the kitchen. He zip tied the pit bulls ankles together and his wrists together before making his way into the dining area. He did the same to the bloodhound and nodded. “I reckon y’all ain’t goin’ nowhere now.” He went into the kitchen and turned off the grill, turning to go to the phone before seeing the burnt steak. He smirked and carefully picked it up before setting on the floor just out of reach of the pitbull. “Heh, you wants a snack, wiggle in yur own blood and eat that charred steak.” He went to the register, relieved to find it hadn’t been shot up, and dialed Benny, nervously waiting for him to pick up.



The phone ranged but no one picked up. About twenty minutes later, Fia came back in with two full bags of guns and ammo. She sets the bags on the counter and then looked to Paul. "All I found were these. They will be very useful to us. Did you get in contact with him?"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jan 7, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> The phone ranged but no one picked up. About twenty minutes later, Fia came back in with two full bags of guns and ammo. She sets the bags on the counter and then looked to Paul. "All I found were these. They will be very useful to us. Did you get in contact with him?"


Paul swore softly as no one answered the phone, kneading his hands as Fia returned with the weapons. Paul made a soft ‘ooo’ as he looked at them before sighing and shaking his head. “No... ain’t nobody answered. God, he’s gonna have my hide for this. So... what now?”


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 7, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Paul swore softly as no one answered the phone, kneading his hands as Fia returned with the weapons. Paul made a soft ‘ooo’ as he looked at them before sighing and shaking his head. “No... ain’t nobody answered. God, he’s gonna have my hide for this. So... what now?”



Fia flipped her hair to the side and looked up at Paul dead in his eyes. "What I want you to do is to take these bags and go home. And tomorrow morning, come visit us here at eight in the morning. Here's the place we're staying at." She pulled out a card from her purse and hands him the business card of the motel their staying at before continuing, "Bring your boss with you as well. Don't worry about me, the diner, and these two. I will handle everything. Don't question it, just take a cab and go. Now." She then gets behind him and pushed him out of the diner to send him on his way. She watched as he took a cab and left. Then she grabs a hold of the bloodhound and dragged him all the way to the kitchen where the pit bull was and fired a round or two to each of them, killing them off. Fia sighed as she made her way to the phone to call the police chief first and then a clean up crew. 

About two hours later, Fia is seen driving up the motel with the bad guy's car and parked it in the back to be hidden from the outside road. She then goes into her room, with a pizza take-out in her paw, and her and Mia had dinner and went to bed.


*[Three Days Later]
*
After the shoot out from the diner, Benjamin was so enraged that he almost wanted to skin Paul alive. However, Fia explained to him on what happened and told him that she worked everything out, and promised him revenge on the MS23. So Benjamin decided to join the Whitepaws as an associate and made arrangements to send his family to Texas where they were safe from harm. He also filed a report to his insurance to help with repairs on his establishment while he was gone. Fia had requested Paul and Benny to give her something that belonged to each of the missing people that worked at the diner. They provided her with a diner hat (Noah), a name tag (Hope), and a hairband (Tori). She took the items and sent them off with telegrams to her scouts to use the items to find them, and to check on the prisons in Italy that Elvyra mentioned. She also had sent Mia to a secret organization where Mia can be safe and continue her training. 

*[Chicago: Grand Train Station. 11:24 a.m.]*

Fia and Jefferson had gone together to meet with the Pinkertons. They waited around the train station until a train pulled up and stopped. They watched as random furs came out of the carts and into the station, going on their merry way and meeting up with other people that was waiting for them. Suddenly, a group of five different animals with the same navy blue uniform: a small owl, a ferret, a blue jay, a bearded dragon, and a sewer rat. Fia spoke to Jefferson as she stared at them. "Is that them, Senora Jefferson?"

(@Captain TrashPanda @JackJackal @Seph @GrimnCoyote @Liseran Thistle )


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jan 7, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Fia flipped her hair to the side and looked up at Paul dead in his eyes. "What I want you to do is to take these bags and go home. And tomorrow morning, come visit us here at eight in the morning. Here's the place we're staying at." She pulled out a card from her purse and hands him the business card of the motel their staying at before continuing, "Bring your boss with you as well. Don't worry about me, the diner, and these two. I will handle everything. Don't question it, just take a cab and go. Now." She then gets behind him and pushed him out of the diner to send him on his way. She watched as he took a cab and left. Then she grabs a hold of the bloodhound and dragged him all the way to the kitchen where the pit bull was and fired a round or two to each of them, killing them off. Fia sighed as she made her way to the phone to call the police chief first and then a clean up crew.
> 
> About two hours later, Fia is seen driving up the motel with the bad guy's car and parked it in the back to be hidden from the outside road. She then goes into her room, with a pizza take-out in her paw, and her and Mia had dinner and went to bed.
> 
> ...




Jefferson nodded, with a smile. "Yes. Ms. Fia, I would like to introduce you to the best Pinkerton has to offer." She said, gesturing toward them. "Gentlemen, I'm glad you could make it."


----------



## JackJackal (Jan 7, 2020)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Jefferson nodded, with a smile. "Yes. Ms. Fia, I would like to introduce you to the best Pinkerton has to offer." She said, gesturing toward them. "Gentlemen, I'm glad you could make it."


The sewer rat huffed and looked away "can we get to the point now? I dont like wasting time" he said rather rudely


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jan 7, 2020)

"Pleasures all mine sweetheart", said the ferret with a tip of the hat and a wink of the eye. "Name Arthur Upton but y'all can just call me Arty", he adjusted his tie that was pinned behind a gray vest, "now I do reckon we have some business to talk about".


----------



## Seph (Jan 7, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Fia flipped her hair to the side and looked up at Paul dead in his eyes. "What I want you to do is to take these bags and go home. And tomorrow morning, come visit us here at eight in the morning. Here's the place we're staying at." She pulled out a card from her purse and hands him the business card of the motel their staying at before continuing, "Bring your boss with you as well. Don't worry about me, the diner, and these two. I will handle everything. Don't question it, just take a cab and go. Now." She then gets behind him and pushed him out of the diner to send him on his way. She watched as he took a cab and left. Then she grabs a hold of the bloodhound and dragged him all the way to the kitchen where the pit bull was and fired a round or two to each of them, killing them off. Fia sighed as she made her way to the phone to call the police chief first and then a clean up crew.
> 
> About two hours later, Fia is seen driving up the motel with the bad guy's car and parked it in the back to be hidden from the outside road. She then goes into her room, with a pizza take-out in her paw, and her and Mia had dinner and went to bed.
> 
> ...


Howard, the blue jay was already in a bad mood since he had to ride the train, something he considered beneath him, but he would have to put on a fake smile for whoever Jefferson wanted them to work for. Howard would go with politeness this time, first impressions were usually the most important. "Glad to be here Ms.Jefferson." Howard said in a slightly unconvincing voice. He had been wearing the same tinted sunglasses the whole ride, and he elected against taking them off now. "I'm Howard Elliot by the way." He said, trying to sound friendly.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jan 7, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Fia flipped her hair to the side and looked up at Paul dead in his eyes. "What I want you to do is to take these bags and go home. And tomorrow morning, come visit us here at eight in the morning. Here's the place we're staying at." She pulled out a card from her purse and hands him the business card of the motel their staying at before continuing, "Bring your boss with you as well. Don't worry about me, the diner, and these two. I will handle everything. Don't question it, just take a cab and go. Now." She then gets behind him and pushed him out of the diner to send him on his way. She watched as he took a cab and left. Then she grabs a hold of the bloodhound and dragged him all the way to the kitchen where the pit bull was and fired a round or two to each of them, killing them off. Fia sighed as she made her way to the phone to call the police chief first and then a clean up crew.
> 
> About two hours later, Fia is seen driving up the motel with the bad guy's car and parked it in the back to be hidden from the outside road. She then goes into her room, with a pizza take-out in her paw, and her and Mia had dinner and went to bed.
> 
> ...


Paul nodded and did all she said, explaining with Fia what had happened to Benny. He also signed himself up as an associate, going along with them and complying to the best of his ability.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Liseran Thistle said:


> Jefferson nodded, with a smile. "Yes. Ms. Fia, I would like to introduce you to the best Pinkerton has to offer." She said, gesturing toward them. "Gentlemen, I'm glad you could make it."


On a brisk Chicago day, a small owl standing at 4’6” was among five Pinkertons in suit to disembark a train at Grand Train Station. He had ridden in from Pittsburgh to meet with them in D.C. before taking the train to Chicago. He stepped off and looked around, every other fur taller then him. That didn’t get to him however, carrying a large duffel bag on either side of him. He walked up to Jefferson and this unknown house cat and looked up to them. “Good day Miss Jefferson, my dear feline. William Garrick, at your service,” he said in a rich London accent.


JackJackal said:


> The sewer rat huffed and looked away "can we get to the point now? I dont like wasting time" he said rather rudely


He looked up to the rat and scowled slightly, ruffling his wings in disapproval. “Oi lad, no need to be rude! She’s giving us the cabbage for this, no need to bite the hand that feeds.”


----------



## JackJackal (Jan 7, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> He looked up to the rat and scowled slightly. “Oi lad, no need to be rude! She’s giving us the cabbage for this, no need to bite the hand that feeds.”


The rat growled "you clearly have forgotten how I work" he said "get a job do the job and leave. Nothing in between"


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jan 7, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Paul nodded and did all she said, explaining with Fia what had happened to Benny. He also signed himself up as an associate, going along with them and complying to the best of his ability.
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> On a brisk Chicago day, a small owl standing at 4’6” was among five Pinkertons in suit to disembark a train at Grand Train Station. He had ridden in from Pittsburgh to meet with them in D.C. before taking the train to Chicago. He stepped off and looked around, every other fur taller then him. That didn’t get to him however, carrying a large duffel bag on either side of him. He walked up to Jefferson and this unknown house cat and looked up to them. “Good day Miss Jefferson, my dear feline. William Garrick, at your service,” he said in a rich London accent.
> ...





JackJackal said:


> The rat growled "you clearly have forgotten how I work" he said "get a job do the job and leave. Nothing in between"



"Now boys, don't start bickering among yourselves. I brought you here for an assignment that you have to get done very quickly. I'm not asking you to be nice to me, after all I'm not the one you're working for." Jefferson gestured a hand at Fia. "This is our current Boss, you will address her kindly as Ms. Fia, and you will do what she asks. We're here on Highwater money, so don't over step, or it'll be _all_ of our hides."


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jan 7, 2020)

"Point taken into consideration Ms Jefferson", Arthur pulled his trademark grin, "my mama used to say one bad egg'll can spoil the whole batch". He nudged the rat, "but this fella ain't a bad egg isn't that right my com-r-ad in arms".


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 7, 2020)

JackJackal said:


> The sewer rat huffed and looked away "can we get to the point now? I dont like wasting time" he said rather rudely





GrimnCoyote said:


> "Pleasures all mine sweetheart", said the ferret with a tip of the hat and a wink of the eye. "Name Arthur Upton but y'all can just call me Arty", he adjusted his tie that was pinned behind a gray vest, "now I do reckon we have some business to talk about".





Seph said:


> Howard, the blue jay was already in a bad mood since he had to ride the train, something he considered beneath him, but he would have to put on a fake smile for whoever Jefferson wanted them to work for. Howard would go with politeness this time, first impressions were usually the most important. "Glad to be here Ms.Jefferson." Howard said in a slightly unconvincing voice. He had been wearing the same tinted sunglasses the whole ride, and he elected against taking them off now. "I'm Howard Elliot by the way." He said, trying to sound friendly.





Captain TrashPanda said:


> Paul nodded and did all she said, explaining with Fia what had happened to Benny. He also signed himself up as an associate, going along with them and complying to the best of his ability.
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> On a brisk Chicago day, a small owl standing at 4’6” was among five Pinkertons in suit to disembark a train at Grand Train Station. He had ridden in from Pittsburgh to meet with them in D.C. before taking the train to Chicago. He stepped off and looked around, every other fur taller then him. That didn’t get to him however, carrying a large duffel bag on either side of him. He walked up to Jefferson and this unknown house cat and looked up to them. “Good day Miss Jefferson, my dear feline. William Garrick, at your service,” he said in a rich London accent.
> ...





JackJackal said:


> The rat growled "you clearly have forgotten how I work" he said "get a job do the job and leave. Nothing in between"



The bearded dragon sighed and shook his head. "Alright, don't get ya tail twisted up in a knot." He then looked to the females and bowed his head. "Greetings, Ms. Jefferson. Madam Feline. I'm Marshall Lambert."




Liseran Thistle said:


> "Now boys, don't start bickering among yourselves. I brought you here for an assignment that you have to get done very quickly. I'm not asking you to be nice to me, after all I'm not the one you're working for." Jefferson gestured a hand at Fia. "This is our current Boss, you will address her kindly as Ms. Fia, and you will do what she asks. We're here on Highwater money, so don't over step, or it'll be _all_ of our hides."



Marshall's eyes widen, hearing the name of the vixen. "Highwater, you say? Well then, I'm all ears. Well, lack thereof, but I'm still listening." Fia stepped up to them and cleared her throat. "Ciao, senores. I am Fiametta Bianchi, but you may address me as Ms. Fia. We have much to talk about, but we must head to the airport since we are leaving Chicago and heading another state. Please follow me." She turned around and lead the way out to the streets. Marshall grabbed his bag as he and his coworkers follow the feline and mouse out. They soon made it to the car, which Fia stole, and got in the driver seat. Marshall slides in the back and sets his luggage on his lap.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jan 7, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> The bearded dragon sighed and shook his head. "Alright, Vince. Don't get ya tail twisted up in a knot." He then looked to the females and bowed his head. "Greetings, Ms. Jefferson. Madam Feline. I'm Marshall Lambert. And the grump is Vince Lestrade."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Ms. Highwater has paid a _lot _of money just for all of you gentlemen to be sat here in the same car as us, so do keep that in mind when you eventually meet her. You may think you can get away with speaking down to her in even the slightest amount, but I assure you, she will make you pay for it immediately and quickly." Jefferson explained to them. "This is no laughing matter, nor is it going to be an easy assignment. I chose you all because you could keep your mouths shut when its called for, and that's it. Don't prove me wrong."


----------



## Seph (Jan 7, 2020)

JackJackal said:


> The rat growled "you clearly have forgotten how I work" he said "get a job do the job and leave. Nothing in between"



"Nothing in between those ears either." Howard remarked smirking. He kept his mouth shut as Fia introduced herself, he was done being polite, obviously no one around here valued such things.



Liseran Thistle said:


> "Ms. Highwater has paid a _lot _of money just for all of you gentlemen to be sat here in the same car as us, so do keep that in mind when you eventually meet her. You may think you can get away with speaking down to her in even the slightest amount, but I assure you, she will make you pay for it immediately and quickly." Jefferson explained to them. "This is no laughing matter, nor is it going to be an easy assignment. I chose you all because you could keep your mouths shut when its called for, and that's it. Don't prove me wrong."



Howard would have to try extra hard not to "speak down to her" because he did that with just about everyone. He wasn't scared by Jefferson's boss, more intrigued. He got in the back with the rest of them and put his suitcase on his lap. He was always exited for a new job.


----------



## JackJackal (Jan 7, 2020)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "Point taken into consideration Ms Jefferson", Arthur pulled his trademark grin, "my mama used to say one bad egg'll can spoil the whole batch". He nudged the rat, "but this fella ain't a bad egg isn't that right my com-r-ad in arms".


Grumbling vince decided to just drop it and stay silent till they got their orders


Seph said:


> "Nothing in between those ears either." Howard remarked smirking. He kept his mouth shut as Fia introduced herself, he was done being polite, obviously no one around here valued such things.


"your one to talk " he simply said as they all got into the car "And to my knowledge you never had any to begin with"


----------



## Seph (Jan 7, 2020)

JackJackal said:


> Grumbling vince decided to just drop it and stay silent till they got their orders
> 
> "your one to talk " he simply said as they all got into the car "And to my knowledge you never had any to begin with"


"I am one to talk, but you know what? Sometimes I wish my lack of ears meant I didn't have to hear stupid things like that." Howard retorted, his smirk had become a full on smile now.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jan 7, 2020)

Liseran Thistle said:


> "Now boys, don't start bickering among yourselves. I brought you here for an assignment that you have to get done very quickly. I'm not asking you to be nice to me, after all I'm not the one you're working for." Jefferson gestured a hand at Fia. "This is our current Boss, you will address her kindly as Ms. Fia, and you will do what she asks. We're here on Highwater money, so don't over step, or it'll be _all_ of our hides."





HopeTLioness said:


> The bearded dragon sighed and shook his head. "Alright, Vince. Don't get ya tail twisted up in a knot." He then looked to the females and bowed his head. "Greetings, Ms. Jefferson. Madam Feline. I'm Marshall Lambert."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


William nodded and followed them. “Of course, Madam Fia. I’d rather not have Madam Highwater up my arse. Scary bearcat of a lady.” He shook his head and climbed in the car, the tiny owl squishing in between the others with his bags on his lap. 


Liseran Thistle said:


> "Ms. Highwater has paid a _lot _of money just for all of you gentlemen to be sat here in the same car as us, so do keep that in mind when you eventually meet her. You may think you can get away with speaking down to her in even the slightest amount, but I assure you, she will make you pay for it immediately and quickly." Jefferson explained to them. "This is no laughing matter, nor is it going to be an easy assignment. I chose you all because you could keep your mouths shut when its called for, and that's it. Don't prove me wrong."


“Of course, Jefferson. I’d be a bloody fool to not know hell hath no fury as an angry woman, especially Highwater. I know I will do my best for this mission... and I hope this gents will do so as well.” He shot a glare at the rat before looking back ahead as they drove along.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 7, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> William nodded and followed them. “Of course, Madam Fia. I’d rather not have Madam Highwater up my arse. Scary bearcat of a lady.” He shook his head and climbed in the car, the tiny owl squishing in between the others with his bags on his lap.
> 
> “Of course, Jefferson. I’d be a bloody fool to not know hell hath no fury as an angry woman, especially Highwater. I know I will do my best for this mission... and I hope this gents will do so as well.” He shot a glare at the rat before looking back ahead as they drove along.



Fia huffed as she mumbled to herself in Italian before starting up the car and drove off. Forty five minutes later, they arrived to the Whitepaw's private hangar and parked the car. Everyone got out and got into the plane where Elvyra, Zach, Umbra, Paul, and Benjamin were waiting on them. Wulf had to take care some business and had told Fia that he would meet them over at the next state. Fia cleared her throat as she nod to them. "Morning, everyone. We have brought the Pinkertons." 

Marshall walked in and bowed before everyone. "Hello gentlemen, and lady, I am Marshall Lambert, and I am here to serve."


----------



## JackJackal (Jan 7, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Fia huffed as she mumbled to herself in Italian before starting up the car and drove off. Forty five minutes later, they arrived to the Whitepaw's private hangar and parked the car. Everyone got out and got into the plane where Elvyra, Zach, Umbra, Paul, and Benjamin were waiting on them. Wulf had to take care some business and had told Fia that he would meet them over at the next state. Fia cleared her throat as she nod to them. "Morning, everyone. We have brought the Pinkertons."
> 
> Marshall walked in and bowed before everyone. "Hello gentlemen, and lady, I am Marshall Lambert, and I am here to serve."


vince came in next and sighed seeing as how he'd have to be nice and introduce himself. "The name is vince. that's all you need to know." he said not meeting anyone eyes


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jan 7, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Fia huffed as she mumbled to herself in Italian before starting up the car and drove off. Forty five minutes later, they arrived to the Whitepaw's private hangar and parked the car. Everyone got out and got into the plane where Elvyra, Zach, Umbra, Paul, and Benjamin were waiting on them. Wulf had to take care some business and had told Fia that he would meet them over at the next state. Fia cleared her throat as she nod to them. "Morning, everyone. We have brought the Pinkertons."
> 
> Marshall walked in and bowed before everyone. "Hello gentlemen, and lady, I am Marshall Lambert, and I am here to serve."



Zach looked at the impressively dressed men that Jefferson had brought to help. Well they certainly looked capable, but the true test came in the form of Elvyra. The vixen eyed the group disinterested. 

"This is them, Jefferson?" She asked.
"Yes Ma'am. These are the Pinkerton's I picked out especially. I assure you, they're all trustworthy men." Jefferson said. _They better be, _Elvyra thought.

"Evening everyone. I'm Elvyra Highwater, the reason you're even all here." She said. "Your job is to follow orders and listen closely, whilst also never speaking a word about this to anyone. Understood?"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jan 7, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Fia huffed as she mumbled to herself in Italian before starting up the car and drove off. Forty five minutes later, they arrived to the Whitepaw's private hangar and parked the car. Everyone got out and got into the plane where Elvyra, Zach, Umbra, Paul, and Benjamin were waiting on them. Wulf had to take care some business and had told Fia that he would meet them over at the next state. Fia cleared her throat as she nod to them. "Morning, everyone. We have brought the Pinkertons."
> 
> Marshall walked in and bowed before everyone. "Hello gentlemen, and lady, I am Marshall Lambert, and I am here to serve."


William wiggled his way out of the car and made his way to the plane, carrying his things onboard. He sat them down in a seat and flapped his wings, coming up and floating in the air as he struggled to see the back. “Good day, gents. William Garrick, charmed to be here.” He came back to earth and climbed in the seat next to his bags. “What a chore to get up and see those blokes in the back... by golly.”

Paul being Paul chuckled softly and whispered to himself, “the cute feller so tiny! He’s a little thang.”
William drew a throwing knife from his coat pocket and tossed it in the air for him to see before catching it. “I heard whoever called me a ‘little thing,’ you Yankee Doodle goofball.”
Paul almost choked and looked down, staying silent for the time being.


Liseran Thistle said:


> Zach looked at the impressively dressed men that Jefferson had brought to help. Well they certainly looked capable, but the true test came in the form of Elvyra. The vixen eyed the group disinterested.
> 
> "This is them, Jefferson?" She asked.
> "Yes Ma'am. These are the Pinkerton's I picked out especially. I assure you, they're all trustworthy men." Jefferson said. _They better be, _Elvyra thought.
> ...


William looked back and nodded to the Elvyra. “Understood, Madam Highwater. I personally am honored to be chosen to work this mission, we will go where you lead us.”


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 7, 2020)

JackJackal said:


> vince came in next and sighed seeing as how he'd have to be nice and introduce himself. "The name is vince. that's all you need to know." he said not meeting anyone eyes



Benjamin narrowed his eyes at the rat and commented, "If yer gonna introduce yerself, at least look at a fur in the eye. Not on the ground like a fool."




Liseran Thistle said:


> Zach looked at the impressively dressed men that Jefferson had brought to help. Well they certainly looked capable, but the true test came in the form of Elvyra. The vixen eyed the group disinterested.
> 
> "This is them, Jefferson?" She asked.
> "Yes Ma'am. These are the Pinkerton's I picked out especially. I assure you, they're all trustworthy men." Jefferson said. _They better be, _Elvyra thought.
> ...



"Yes, understood." Replied Marshall.

The old badger stood up and popped his neck before he introduced himself. "Benjamin Harrington." He offers a paw over to the Pinkertons.


----------



## Seph (Jan 7, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Fia huffed as she mumbled to herself in Italian before starting up the car and drove off. Forty five minutes later, they arrived to the Whitepaw's private hangar and parked the car. Everyone got out and got into the plane where Elvyra, Zach, Umbra, Paul, and Benjamin were waiting on them. Wulf had to take care some business and had told Fia that he would meet them over at the next state. Fia cleared her throat as she nod to them. "Morning, everyone. We have brought the Pinkertons."
> 
> Marshall walked in and bowed before everyone. "Hello gentlemen, and lady, I am Marshall Lambert, and I am here to serve."


Howard saw the plane and breathed a sigh of relief, seeing a more fitting transport. Howard had started to wonder though, ‘_It sounds like they wanted hired muscle, so why me?’ _He asked himself. He put the thought out of his head as they boarded the plane.


Liseran Thistle said:


> Zach looked at the impressively dressed men that Jefferson had brought to help. Well they certainly looked capable, but the true test came in the form of Elvyra. The vixen eyed the group disinterested.
> 
> "This is them, Jefferson?" She asked.
> "Yes Ma'am. These are the Pinkerton's I picked out especially. I assure you, they're all trustworthy men." Jefferson said. _They better be, _Elvyra thought.
> ...


Howard took a window seat on the plane as Elvyra told them what she wanted to say. Howard nodded to show that he understood. “I’m Howard Elliot.” He said introducing himself to everyone. He didn’t shake any hands, since the pleasantries were over and he couldn’t care less what an old badger thought about him.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jan 7, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Benjamin narrowed his eyes at the rat and commented, "If yer gonna introduce yerself, at least look at a fur in the eye. Not on the ground like a fool."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


William looked to the badger and nodded, not wanting to get up and pretty much waddle back to shake the badgers hand. “Charmed, Mister Harrington. Garrick, William Garrick, chaps call me Thorn.”


----------



## Seph (Jan 7, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> William looked to the badger and nodded, not wanting to get up and pretty much waddle back to shake the badgers hand. “Charmed, Mister Harrington. Garrick, William Garrick, chaps call me Thorn.”


“And why do they call you that?” Howard asked, turning to face him. He didn’t know anything about this little owl but he had made it this far in the Pinkertons for a reason.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jan 7, 2020)

Seph said:


> “And why do they call you that?” Howard asked, turning to face him. He didn’t know anything about this little owl but he had made it this far in the Pinkertons for a reason.


“My history, dear blue jay. I tend to be a thorn in the enemies side... one they cannot find and remove.” He turned to him and smiled proudly before looking around the plane. “I wonder if we have tea and biscuits on board?...”


----------



## JackJackal (Jan 7, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Benjamin narrowed his eyes at the rat and commented, "If yer gonna introduce yerself, at least look at a fur in the eye. Not on the ground like a fool."


"los ojos son la ventana al alma" he said without looking at him. he didn't like it. he wasn't like this but he had to keep up his facade.


----------



## Seph (Jan 7, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> “My history, dear blue jay. I tend to be a thorn in the enemies side... one they cannot find and remove.” He turned to him and smiled proudly before looking around the plane. “I wonder if we have tea and biscuits on board?...”


“Oh...that’s a good reason I suppose.” Howard said as he turned. He was expecting a stupid reason but ended up gaining some respect for this owl. The first person besides Highwater who had given him a reason to.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 7, 2020)

JackJackal said:


> "los ojos son la ventana al alma" he said without looking at him. he didn't like it. he wasn't like this but he had to keep up his facade.



Fia looked over at him and just stared at him a bit and says nothing.



Captain TrashPanda said:


> William looked to the badger and nodded, not wanting to get up and pretty much waddle back to shake the badgers hand. “Charmed, Mister Harrington. Garrick, William Garrick, chaps call me Thorn.”





Seph said:


> “And why do they call you that?” Howard asked, turning to face him. He didn’t know anything about this little owl but he had made it this far in the Pinkertons for a reason.





Captain TrashPanda said:


> “My history, dear blue jay. I tend to be a thorn in the enemies side... one they cannot find and remove.” He turned to him and smiled proudly before looking around the plane. “I wonder if we have tea and biscuits on board?...”



Benny shook his feathery paw and raised a brow. "Oh? Nice to meet ya, 'Thorn'" 

Fia walked over to the bar and start looking around. "I think we can at least make tea for you. Please have a seat and relax. Anyone else would like a drink?" Marshall lit up and smiled over at Fia, "Oh, I'll have a glass of scotch, please!"

"I'm good." said, Benny.


----------



## JackJackal (Jan 7, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Fia walked over to the bar and start looking around. "I think we can at least make tea for you. Please have a seat and relax. Anyone else would like a drink?" Marshall lit up and smiled over at Fia, "Oh, I'll have a glass of scotch, please!"


". . . . Green tea if you have it" vince said and sat down away from anyone who wasn't a pinkerton or his 'boss' "other than that im fine."


----------



## Seph (Jan 7, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Fia looked over at him and just stared at him a bit and says nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


“I’ll have some of that tea too.” Howard said, he wasn’t going to drink anything alcoholic this early on the job and tea was pretty good.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jan 7, 2020)

"Shall I get to explaining why you're all here?" Elvyra asked the others, while they settled in.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jan 8, 2020)

"I'd be right to reckon you ain't pulled us her for jambalaya and a couple margaritas". The ferret laughed. He then looked to Fia, "though a margarita does sound nice right around now. I'd be happy Mustella if y'all brought me one sweetheart".


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jan 8, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Benny shook his feathery paw and raised a brow. "Oh? Nice to meet ya, 'Thorn'"
> 
> Fia walked over to the bar and start looking around. "I think we can at least make tea for you. Please have a seat and relax. Anyone else would like a drink?" Marshall lit up and smiled over at Fia, "Oh, I'll have a glass of scotch, please!"
> 
> "I'm good." said, Benny.


"The pleasure is mine, my dear fellow." William smiled before looking up to Fia. "Thank you, Madam Fia. Whatever hot tea you Americans have will suffice for our expedition."


JackJackal said:


> "los ojos son la ventana al alma" he said without looking at him. he didn't like it. he wasn't like this but he had to keep up his facade.


William heard Vince being standoffish and it was starting to get on his nerves. He was about to turn back and verbally tear him a new one, but he refrained for the time being. "What a standoffish prick... bloody rats," he muttered to himself.


Liseran Thistle said:


> "Shall I get to explaining why you're all here?" Elvyra asked the others, while they settled in.


William being an owl turned his head backwards 180 degrees to see the vixen. He nodded without budging his torso. "I believe I would like to know, and I'm sure my fellow chaps would also. Must be _rather _pressing to call in not one, not two, but five Pinkertons." He adjusted his suit slightly while not looking away from her for a second, keeping his big, friendly, yellow eyes trained on her.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 8, 2020)

JackJackal said:


> ". . . . Green tea if you have it" vince said and sat down away from anyone who wasn't a pinkerton or his 'boss' "other than that im fine."





Seph said:


> “I’ll have some of that tea too.” Howard said, he wasn’t going to drink anything alcoholic this early on the job and tea was pretty good.





GrimnCoyote said:


> "I'd be right to reckon you ain't pulled us her for jambalaya and a couple margaritas". The ferret laughed. He then looked to Fia, "though a margarita does sound nice right around now. I'd be happy Mustella if y'all brought me one sweetheart".





Captain TrashPanda said:


> "The pleasure is mine, my dear fellow." William smiled before looking up to Fia. "Thank you, Madam Fia. Whatever hot tea you Americans have will suffice for our expedition."
> 
> William heard Vince being standoffish and it was starting to get on his nerves. He was about to turn back and verbally tear him a new one, but he refrained for the time being. "What a standoffish prick... bloody rats," he muttered to himself.
> 
> William being an owl turned his head backwards 180 degrees to see the vixen. He nodded without budging his torso. "I believe I would like to know, and I'm sure my fellow chaps would also. Must be _rather _pressing to call in not one, not two, but five Pinkertons." He adjusted his suit slightly while not looking away from her for a second, keeping his big, friendly, yellow eyes trained on her.



Fia nod her head and got to work making the drinks.



Liseran Thistle said:


> "Shall I get to explaining why you're all here?" Elvyra asked the others, while they settled in.



"Yeah, I agree with Willy. I think this is the first time that someone called in for more than one Pinkerton to help. So I'm very curious on what the job is." Marshall commented.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 8, 2020)

(This is a day before the Pinkertons arrived in Chicago)

*[Sicily, Italy, Maione Estate, 9:56 p.m.]*

It has been a week since Gabriello had his mental breakdown and living his life as a lifeless being. He was depressed and unmotivated, and felt like a complete failure. Gabrello stood in his room, looking into the mirror at himself. He sees that his eyes were lifeless and hollow of emotion, and face has sunken in a bit; his feathers had become dull from it’s beautiful colors, and he had lost some weight. He sighed at shook his head at the pathetic creature that he sees before him and turned away. He slipped on his suit jacket and walked out of his room.

Gabriello made to a large, double doors at the west wing of the estate and knocked on the door.

“Enter.”

Gabriello opened the door and walked into the office. It was a large room with mahogany furniture and flooring. There were also large and beautiful paintings, books in their shelves, a large fireplace, and  large rug, and severed heads of traitors and enemies mounted on the walls as a display. The feathered lion stopped and saw a familiar head of a large, black lion with an eye path and golden eye. _Alpha._ He thought to himself.

Stefano was seated in his chair by the fireplace, drinking scotch with the German doberman that was sitting across from him and chatting. They stopped their chatter when the door knocked and Stefano granted permission to enter. They looked to saw the young, feathered lion walked in. “Ah, there you are, my son. Welcome.” The Don greeted and held out his paw. Gabriello walked over and kissed his paw and then took a seat in a chair next to his father. “Gabriello, this is Senore Hans Ritcher. He is my guest.” Gabriello glared at the doberman and replied bitterly, “Yeah, I know. We have met before.”

(@Captain TrashPanda )


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jan 8, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> (This is a day before the Pinkertons arrived in Chicago)
> 
> *[Sicily, Italy, Maione Estate, 9:56 p.m.]*
> 
> ...


Hans was wearing a jet black suit jacket and pants, a deep crimson vest, a black shirt, and a crimson patterned tie with an Iron Cross pin on the neck knot. He was drinking his scotch as he heard the knock at the door. He watched as the lion walked inside, raising an eyebrow as the last time he saw him, he looked more lively. He nodded as he was introduced and smirked as Gab spoke bitterly towards him. “_Ja, _Don Maione, we have met before. There’s no need for such... hostility, _Herr _Maione. We are allies now. In fact, I believe we have always been allies, _nein? _Those silly Whitepaws did not know one of them was a sleeper.” He shrugged and sipped his drink before looking back to the older lion. “I must say, Don Maione, your estate is rather stunning. The head collection is one to envy, a show of power for the ages.”


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jan 8, 2020)

Elvyra looked at each of the Pinkerton's in turn, and stood before them. "I'll be frank with you, and tell you you're here on Illegal business. What you are going to do will be very much not for the law." She said. "We need to break out around several people from a high security Italian prison, and return them here to the states safely. One of these people we are rescuing is a white albino rabbit who's also my cousin. The job will be dangerous, of course, seeing as we're breaking into and out of a very secure location, but I intend to get my money's worth out of all five of you. Any other information you want to know, I can't tell you because I don't know. But that's what I've called you all here for." 

"Do you now understand the severity of the situation, gentlemen?" Jefferson asked them. "This is not a strike to be broken up, or a petty office to be broken into. This could very well cost you your lives, and I need you all to take it very seriously."


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jan 8, 2020)

Arthur shook his head, "quite a lot your asking of us sweetheart. Money may talk but I ain't willing to go on a possible suicide run just for the green stuff". His tone was less friendly and more business like now. "I will help with your little extraction but you never contact me again and burn any paperwork involving me in this. I have living relative sweetheart and I ain't wanting them hurt".


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jan 8, 2020)

GrimnCoyote said:


> Arthur shook his head, "quite a lot your asking of us sweetheart. Money may talk but I ain't willing to go on a possible suicide run just for the green stuff". His tone was less friendly and more business like now. "I will help with your little extraction but you never contact me again and burn any paperwork involving me in this. I have living relative sweetheart and I ain't wanting them hurt".



Elvyra laughed bitterly. "Imagine that. A Pinkerton whose afraid of death when its an option on the table." She shook her head. "If you aren't willing to put your lives and the lives closest to you on the line when it matters, you are in the wrong business. There are many things I want to hear from you all, but your fears aren't anywhere on that list."


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jan 8, 2020)

"You know many usually refer to me as an optimistic fella sweetheart. That's cuz I love my job more than a mama loves her baby. I don't fear death I dance with it, bring it, fight alongside it, and seduce it. But I have an Sister and my Pa back home and if they ever get hurt by your enemies cuz I helped...well". Arthur adjusted his hat, "now I repeat, I'm in if and only if none of this can be traced back to me. That means destroying any papers relating to this excursion in the aftermath, got that sweetheart".


----------



## JackJackal (Jan 8, 2020)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Elvyra looked at each of the Pinkerton's in turn, and stood before them. "I'll be frank with you, and tell you you're here on Illegal business. What you are going to do will be very much not for the law." She said. "We need to break out around several people from a high security Italian prison, and return them here to the states safely. One of these people we are rescuing is a white albino rabbit who's also my cousin. The job will be dangerous, of course, seeing as we're breaking into and out of a very secure location, but I intend to get my money's worth out of all five of you. Any other information you want to know, I can't tell you because I don't know. But that's what I've called you all here for."
> 
> "Do you now understand the severity of the situation, gentlemen?" Jefferson asked them. "This is not a strike to be broken up, or a petty office to be broken into. This could very well cost you your lives, and I need you all to take it very seriously."





GrimnCoyote said:


> Arthur shook his head, "quite a lot your asking of us sweetheart. Money may talk but I ain't willing to go on a possible suicide run just for the green stuff". His tone was less friendly and more business like now. "I will help with your little extraction but you never contact me again and burn any paperwork involving me in this. I have living relative sweetheart and I ain't wanting them hurt".





Liseran Thistle said:


> Elvyra laughed bitterly. "Imagine that. A Pinkerton whose afraid of death when its an option on the table." She shook her head. "If you aren't willing to put your lives and the lives closest to you on the line when it matters, you are in the wrong business. There are many things I want to hear from you all, but your fears aren't anywhere on that list."


Vince scoffed at Arthur's cowardice but dint comment on it "I've got nothing to lose. Just give the word and I'll give them a mountain of bodies for the mourge." He grinned "and your little friends will be safe."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jan 8, 2020)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Elvyra looked at each of the Pinkerton's in turn, and stood before them. "I'll be frank with you, and tell you you're here on Illegal business. What you are going to do will be very much not for the law." She said. "We need to break out around several people from a high security Italian prison, and return them here to the states safely. One of these people we are rescuing is a white albino rabbit who's also my cousin. The job will be dangerous, of course, seeing as we're breaking into and out of a very secure location, but I intend to get my money's worth out of all five of you. Any other information you want to know, I can't tell you because I don't know. But that's what I've called you all here for."
> 
> "Do you now understand the severity of the situation, gentlemen?" Jefferson asked them. "This is not a strike to be broken up, or a petty office to be broken into. This could very well cost you your lives, and I need you all to take it very seriously."





GrimnCoyote said:


> Arthur shook his head, "quite a lot your asking of us sweetheart. Money may talk but I ain't willing to go on a possible suicide run just for the green stuff". His tone was less friendly and more business like now. "I will help with your little extraction but you never contact me again and burn any paperwork involving me in this. I have living relative sweetheart and I ain't wanting them hurt".





Liseran Thistle said:


> Elvyra laughed bitterly. "Imagine that. A Pinkerton whose afraid of death when its an option on the table." She shook her head. "If you aren't willing to put your lives and the lives closest to you on the line when it matters, you are in the wrong business. There are many things I want to hear from you all, but your fears aren't anywhere on that list."





GrimnCoyote said:


> "You know many usually refer to me as an optimistic fella sweetheart. That's cuz I love my job more than a mama loves her baby. I don't fear death I dance with it, bring it, fight alongside it, and seduce it. But I have an Sister and my Pa back home and if they ever get hurt by your enemies cuz I helped...well". Arthur adjusted his hat, "now I repeat, I'm in if and only if none of this can be traced back to me. That means destroying any papers relating to this excursion in the aftermath, got that sweetheart".





JackJackal said:


> Vince scoffed at Arthur's cowardice but dint comment on it "I've got nothing to lose. Just give the word and I'll give them a mountain of bodies for the morgue." He grinned, "and your little friends will be safe."


William turned his body around to her and looked up to her. "Madam Highwater... while I am one to do the mission I am sent on, I don't understand why you would call on us, Pinkertons, to perform a search and rescue operation. With all due respect, this seems more of a job for a goon squad. That being said, however, I do accept this mission and the possible consequences that could come with it. Just... seems a bit daffy to call us. We aren't the most physical specimens Pinkerton has, heh." He chuckled and gave a small smile to the vixen.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jan 8, 2020)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "You know many usually refer to me as an optimistic fella sweetheart. That's cuz I love my job more than a mama loves her baby. I don't fear death I dance with it, bring it, fight alongside it, and seduce it. But I have an Sister and my Pa back home and if they ever get hurt by your enemies cuz I helped...well". Arthur adjusted his hat, "now I repeat, I'm in if and only if none of this can be traced back to me. That means destroying any papers relating to this excursion in the aftermath, got that sweetheart".





Captain TrashPanda said:


> William turned his body around to her and looked up to her. "Madam Highwater... while I am one to do the mission I am sent on, I don't understand why you would call on us, Pinkertons, to perform a search and rescue operation. With all due respect, this seems more of a job for a goon squad. That being said, however, I do accept this mission and the possible consequences that could come with it. Just... seems a bit daffy to call us. We aren't the most physical specimens Pinkerton has, heh." He chuckled and gave a small smile to the vixen.





JackJackal said:


> Vince scoffed at Arthur's cowardice but dint comment on it "I've got nothing to lose. Just give the word and I'll give them a mountain of bodies for the mourge." He grinned "and your little friends will be safe."




Elvyra glared at him, disliking Arthur already. "My name's Elvyra Highwater. Call me that, or don't talk to me at all." She told him.

"It is exactly as I said before. I called you here because you can keep a secret, and for no other reason. You are here because I trust you enough to keep quiet." Jefferson explained.

Elvyra scoffed. "They're a little more mouthy than what I was expecting, but I suppose they will do for the present." She said.


----------



## Seph (Jan 8, 2020)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Elvyra looked at each of the Pinkerton's in turn, and stood before them. "I'll be frank with you, and tell you you're here on Illegal business. What you are going to do will be very much not for the law." She said. "We need to break out around several people from a high security Italian prison, and return them here to the states safely. One of these people we are rescuing is a white albino rabbit who's also my cousin. The job will be dangerous, of course, seeing as we're breaking into and out of a very secure location, but I intend to get my money's worth out of all five of you. Any other information you want to know, I can't tell you because I don't know. But that's what I've called you all here for."
> 
> "Do you now understand the severity of the situation, gentlemen?" Jefferson asked them. "This is not a strike to be broken up, or a petty office to be broken into. This could very well cost you your lives, and I need you all to take it very seriously."



“Prison break, usually we’re the ones putting people in.” Howard said. “But I like the idea.” He said again, he hadn’t ever broken someone out of prison, it would be a new and exiting venture. 



Liseran Thistle said:


> Elvyra glared at him, disliking Arthur already. "My name's Elvyra Highwater. Call me that, or don't talk to me at all." She told him.
> 
> "It is exactly as I said before. I called you here because you can keep a secret, and for no other reason. You are here because I trust you enough to keep quiet." Jefferson explained.
> 
> Elvyra scoffed. "They're a little more mouthy than what I was expecting, but I suppose they will do for the present." She said.


Howard had to stop himself from chuckling. “Ms.Highwater, you’ve got the wrong Pinkertons if you were expecting us to keep quiet. We all got this far for a reason, and I don’t think keeping our mouths shut is one of them.” Howard, slightly amused that she expected dumb goons. “Well, except for maybe Vince over there.” Howard said, smirking as he looked at the sewer rat.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 8, 2020)

Marshall sat and listened on as Elvyra explained the mission to them. He even listened to his fellow members as one half expresses their concerns, while the other half accepted the job. He took note on Elvyra's displeased and annoyed voice towards Arty and how Howard basically disrespected Vince. He sighed and shook his head before looking to Elvyra and said, "I have no questions or concerns, so I accept the challenge."

While finishing up the drinks, Fia starts to get more and more displeased with some of the Pinkerton's non-professionalism. She went around and starts handing everyone their drinks and after giving the last drink to Howard, she looked at each of them. "Senores, let me make it clear how very serious this situation is: there are members of my organization that are held captive in a highly secured prison that is affiliated to a cartel known as the MS23. Our men and women are in severe danger and we need all the help we can get to free them. This is no time for games, jokes, or flattery, and Senora Highwater and I will not tolerate such things. I am your boss. Senora Highwater is paying you, and Senora Jefferson is the one that recommended you five to us because your supposedly the best of the best. We need those men more than ever, and if you cannot do it because of reasons we don't care about then you are welcome to leave. Once you step out of this plane, we have never seen or spoken to each other and you will not get paid. So hurry up and make you're decision because the plane will leave in five minutes." She goes back to the bar and made herself a drink.

Benjamin just sat there and watched and listened to everything. He leaned in to the side of Paul and whispered, "This is gonna be a loooooooong mission. Stay sharp." He leans back upright and huffed.

(@Captain TrashPanda @JackJackal @GrimnCoyote @Liseran Thistle @Seph )


----------



## Seph (Jan 8, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Marshall sat and listened on as Elvyra explained the mission to them. He even listened to his fellow members as one half expresses their concerns, while the other half accepted the job. He took note on Elvyra's displeased and annoyed voice towards Arty and how Howard basically disrespected Vince. He sighed and shook his head before looking to Elvyra and said, "I have no questions or concerns, so I accept the challenge."
> 
> While finishing up the drinks, Fia starts to get more and more displeased with some of the Pinkerton's non-professionalism. She went around and starts handing everyone their drinks and after giving the last drink to Howard, she looked at each of them. "Senores, let me make it clear how very serious this situation is: there are members of my organization that are held captive in a highly secured prison that is affiliated to a cartel known as the MS23. Our men and women are in severe danger and we need all the help we can get to free them. This is no time for games, jokes, or flattery, and Senora Highwater and I will not tolerate such things. I am your boss. Senora Highwater is paying you, and Senora Jefferson is the one that recommended you five to us because your supposedly the best of the best. We need those men more than ever, and if you cannot do it because of reasons we don't care about then you are welcome to leave. Once you step out of this plane, we have never seen or spoken to each other and you will not get paid. So hurry up and make you're decision because the plane will leave in five minutes." She goes back to the bar and made herself a drink.
> 
> ...



Howard was getting a bit annoyed with all this hostility that their employers were giving, he saw it as completely unwarranted. Howard huffed as he was told to shut up, he was just having fun and trying to get a rise out of the grumpy rat, but apparently these "senores" didn't take to his sense of humor. Howard nodded at her as she finished up her rant, and he decided to look out the window instead of risking accidental eye contact with the joke police. This was going to be a long ride if these "senores" didn't lighten up a little. He knew about MS23, he always did his research on big gangs, but he decided against sharing this information to avoid "Senore" Fia's wrath, they probably already knew it anyway.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 8, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Hans was wearing a jet black suit jacket and pants, a deep crimson vest, a black shirt, and a crimson patterned tie with an Iron Cross pin on the neck knot. He was drinking his scotch as he heard the knock at the door. He watched as the lion walked inside, raising an eyebrow as the last time he saw him, he looked more lively. He nodded as he was introduced and smirked as Gab spoke bitterly towards him. “_Ja, _Don Maione, we have met before. There’s no need for such... hostility, _Herr _Maione. We are allies now. In fact, I believe we have always been allies, _nein? _Those silly Whitepaws did not know one of them was a sleeper.” He shrugged and sipped his drink before looking back to the older lion. “I must say, Don Maione, your estate is rather stunning. The head collection is one to envy, a show of power for the ages.”



Gabriello just sat there and glared at the doberman. Don Maione smiled as he looked to his collection. "Hmm, yes. It is what I am mostly proud of. There is one that is being worked on that I would like for my collection, but I may give it to Don Fang as a gift. After all, I'm sure the little Whitepaw princess would want to see her father again." Gabriello looked at his father in shock before asking, "W-what?! Just what do you mean, _padre_?! You have the head of Sabrina's father?! Did you kill Don Shion Whitepaw?!" The Don looked to his son and shook his head. "Of course not. I didn't kill him nor my men. In fact, he was dead before any of the MS23 men, Blackpaws, or the Maione Family Mafia could even get to him." He took a sip of his glass before continuing. "If my memory serves me, in the Japanese police reports they say an American soldier killed him." 

"An American soldier...? But then...." And then he started to ponder. The only American soldier he know was James, and he didn't like the Don. But it couldn't be...could it? 

Suddenly, they heard a soft knock on the door, and once again the Don granted permission. "Enter."

The door opened and the three men heard clicking of high heels walking into the room. Gabriello slowly looked over and his Aquamarine eyes widen in complete shock. 

Walking in and stopping just a few feet away from the men is a beautiful, brown lioness wearing a very beautiful and scandalous black and gold, sequin dress with fringes on the end of the dress; long, black gloves, a long pearl necklace and bracelet, black high heels, and a gold, sparkly headdress on her head. The lioness even wore dark eye shadow and red lipstick. The lioness was none other than Hope McCallister.


----------



## JackJackal (Jan 8, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Marshall sat and listened on as Elvyra explained the mission to them. He even listened to his fellow members as one half expresses their concerns, while the other half accepted the job. He took note on Elvyra's displeased and annoyed voice towards Arty and how Howard basically disrespected Vince. He sighed and shook his head before looking to Elvyra and said, "I have no questions or concerns, so I accept the challenge."
> 
> While finishing up the drinks, Fia starts to get more and more displeased with some of the Pinkerton's non-professionalism. She went around and starts handing everyone their drinks and after giving the last drink to Howard, she looked at each of them. "Senores, let me make it clear how very serious this situation is: there are members of my organization that are held captive in a highly secured prison that is affiliated to a cartel known as the MS23. Our men and women are in severe danger and we need all the help we can get to free them. This is no time for games, jokes, or flattery, and Senora Highwater and I will not tolerate such things. I am your boss. Senora Highwater is paying you, and Senora Jefferson is the one that recommended you five to us because your supposedly the best of the best. We need those men more than ever, and if you cannot do it because of reasons we don't care about then you are welcome to leave. Once you step out of this plane, we have never seen or spoken to each other and you will not get paid. So hurry up and make you're decision because the plane will leave in five minutes." She goes back to the bar and made herself a drink.
> 
> ...





HopeTLioness said:


> Marshall sat and listened on as Elvyra explained the mission to them. He even listened to his fellow members as one half expresses their concerns, while the other half accepted the job. He took note on Elvyra's displeased and annoyed voice towards Arty and how Howard basically disrespected Vince. He sighed and shook his head before looking to Elvyra and said, "I have no questions or concerns, so I accept the challenge."
> 
> While finishing up the drinks, Fia starts to get more and more displeased with some of the Pinkerton's non-professionalism. She went around and starts handing everyone their drinks and after giving the last drink to Howard, she looked at each of them. "Senores, let me make it clear how very serious this situation is: there are members of my organization that are held captive in a highly secured prison that is affiliated to a cartel known as the MS23. Our men and women are in severe danger and we need all the help we can get to free them. This is no time for games, jokes, or flattery, and Senora Highwater and I will not tolerate such things. I am your boss. Senora Highwater is paying you, and Senora Jefferson is the one that recommended you five to us because your supposedly the best of the best. We need those men more than ever, and if you cannot do it because of reasons we don't care about then you are welcome to leave. Once you step out of this plane, we have never seen or spoken to each other and you will not get paid. So hurry up and make you're decision because the plane will leave in five minutes." She goes back to the bar and made herself a drink.
> 
> ...



Vince bowed a bit and spoke "Me disculpo. I wont cause further trouble. I'll do the job." He said. They were serious and he needed something to do anyway.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jan 8, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello just sat there and glared at the Doberman. Don Maione smiled as he looked to his collection. "Hmm, yes. It is what I am most proud of. There is one that is being worked on that I would like for my collection, but I may give it to Don Fang as a gift. After all, I'm sure the little Whitepaw princess would want to see her father again." Gabriello looked at his father in shock before asking, "W-what?! Just what do you mean, _padre_?! You have the head of Sabrina's father?! Did you kill Don Shion Whitepaw?!" The Don looked to his son and shook his head. "Of course not. I didn't kill him nor my men. In fact, he was dead before any of the MS23 men, Blackpaws, or the Maione Family Mafia could even get to him." He took a sip of his glass before continuing. "If my memory serves me, in the Japanese police reports they say an American soldier killed him."
> 
> "An American soldier...? But then...." And then he started to ponder. The only American soldier he knew was James, and he didn't like the Don. But it couldn't be...could it?
> 
> ...


Hans was also surprised at Stef's report, also only knowing one American soldier that would have the balls to assassinate a Don. He was about to question him also when there was another knock on the door. He looked to see the lioness and his smile grew wider, a satisfied nod coming from him at her clothing. "Ahh, _Fräulein _Hope, what a sight to these eyes. You look beautiful, _ja. _How are you tonight? I'm sure you recognize this _boy._" He almost spat out that last word, looking to Gab with a sinister grin.


Liseran Thistle said:


> Elvyra glared at him, disliking Arthur already. "My name's Elvyra Highwater. Call me that, or don't talk to me at all." She told him.
> 
> "It is exactly as I said before. I called you here because you can keep a secret, and for no other reason. You are here because I trust you enough to keep quiet." Jefferson explained.
> 
> Elvyra scoffed. "They're a little more mouthy than what I was expecting, but I suppose they will do for the present." She said.





Seph said:


> “Prison break, usually we’re the ones putting people in.” Howard said. “But I like the idea.” He said again, he hadn’t ever broken someone out of prison, it would be a new and exciting venture.
> 
> 
> Howard had to stop himself from chuckling. “Ms.Highwater, you’ve got the wrong Pinkertons if you were expecting us to keep quiet. We all got this far for a reason, and I don’t think keeping our mouths shut is one of them.” Howard, slightly amused that she expected dumb goons. “Well, except for maybe Vince over there,” Howard said, smirking as he looked at the sewer rat.





HopeTLioness said:


> Marshall sat and listened on as Elvyra explained the mission to them. He even listened to his fellow members as one half expresses their concerns, while the other half accepted the job. He took note on Elvyra's displeased and annoyed voice towards Arty and how Howard basically disrespected Vince. He sighed and shook his head before looking to Elvyra and said, "I have no questions or concerns, so I accept the challenge."
> 
> While finishing up the drinks, Fia starts to get more and more displeased with some of the Pinkerton's non-professionalism. She went around and starts handing everyone their drinks and after giving the last drink to Howard, she looked at each of them. "Senores, let me make it clear how very serious this situation is: there are members of my organization that are held captive in a highly secured prison that is affiliated to a cartel known as the MS23. Our men and women are in severe danger and we need all the help we can get to free them. This is no time for games, jokes, or flattery, and Senora Highwater and I will not tolerate such things. I am your boss. Senora Highwater is paying you, and Senora Jefferson is the one that recommended you five to us because your supposedly the best of the best. We need those men more than ever, and if you cannot do it because of reasons we don't care about then you are welcome to leave. Once you step out of this plane, we have never seen or spoken to each other and you will not get paid. So hurry up and make your decision because the plane will leave in five minutes." She goes back to the bar and made herself a drink.
> 
> ...


William snickered at Howard's continuous jabs at the rat, sighing softly and looking to Fia. "Madam Fia, you called us for this. I will go. Whether my compatriots decide to go, as the dear bearded dragon has chosen, let the cards fall wherever they may. We work to break strikes, to keep society movin' along. Let's break the spine of the cowardly gang members." He sipped the tea Fia gave him and looked to Marshall, a grin on his face and a gleam in his eye.

Paul watched with raised brows as the scene unfolded. He shook his head and nodded when Benny whispered. "No kiddin'... this gonna be a ride of our lives."


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jan 8, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Marshall sat and listened on as Elvyra explained the mission to them. He even listened to his fellow members as one half expresses their concerns, while the other half accepted the job. He took note on Elvyra's displeased and annoyed voice towards Arty and how Howard basically disrespected Vince. He sighed and shook his head before looking to Elvyra and said, "I have no questions or concerns, so I accept the challenge."
> 
> While finishing up the drinks, Fia starts to get more and more displeased with some of the Pinkerton's non-professionalism. She went around and starts handing everyone their drinks and after giving the last drink to Howard, she looked at each of them. "Senores, let me make it clear how very serious this situation is: there are members of my organization that are held captive in a highly secured prison that is affiliated to a cartel known as the MS23. Our men and women are in severe danger and we need all the help we can get to free them. This is no time for games, jokes, or flattery, and Senora Highwater and I will not tolerate such things. I am your boss. Senora Highwater is paying you, and Senora Jefferson is the one that recommended you five to us because your supposedly the best of the best. We need those men more than ever, and if you cannot do it because of reasons we don't care about then you are welcome to leave. Once you step out of this plane, we have never seen or spoken to each other and you will not get paid. So hurry up and make you're decision because the plane will leave in five minutes." She goes back to the bar and made herself a drink.
> 
> ...



"If you choose to leave, I'll just replace you." Elvyra told them, taking a seat finally. "Though I will be pissed about it, I spent a lot of money on you."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 8, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Hans was also surprised at Stef's report, also only knowing one American soldier that would have the balls to assassinate a Don. He was about to question him also when there was another knock on the door. He looked to see the lioness and his smile grew wider, a satisfied nod coming from him at her clothing. "Ahh, _Fräulein _Hope, what a sight to these eyes. You look beautiful, _ja. _How are you tonight? I'm sure you recognize this _boy._" He almost spat out that last word, looking to Gab with a sinister grin.



Hope simply bowed her head to the men and greeted them. "Gentlemen." She walked over, passing Gab, and stands before the Don. She took the older, feathered lion's paw and kissed it. "What the hell is this?! Why is Hope here?! What the hell is going on?!?!?" Gabriello yelled as he glared at everyone and Stefano turned to look at his son as Hope stood still, looking down to the ground. "My son, when you left I thought of two things: either you will come home when you are ready, or someone will go find you and bring you back. I figured you wouldn't come back so I had to go with the latter choice. You know, back in ancient times, in a pack of lions, there's one lion to every four or five lionesses. The lion's job is the protect and defend the pack from predators and other competitors. The lionesses job is to hunt, breed, and take care of the cubs. So I knew in order to get you back, I would need help from a _lioness_." He looks to Hope and grins at her. "Don Fang had this beautiful and strong senora in his possession and was tasked to be a spy for the MS23. She did an amazing job. Not only did she found you, but she also found the Whitepaw's speakeasy in Chicago. She reported to Don Fang exactly when the Whitepaws left for Japan in order to free his sub-boss, and when you left again to Arizona." 

Gabriello could not believe the things he heard. He balled his fists as he spoke in a low and angry voice. "So you mean to tell me...that it was _you_ who caused all those deaths in the speakeasy?! It was _you_ that the Whitepaws are captured?! You...you were a spy all along and you used _me_ to get to Sabrina and the others?!" Hope was silent as first as she kept her eyes down on the ground. She closed her eyes, took a deep breath, and slowly looked at him and stared into his eyes. "Yes. It was me." Gabriello was now in pure rage as he stared back at her. Stefano only chuckled and responded, "See what I mean? Such boldness! Such a dazzling thing! And because you did such a wonderful job, my dear, I have a gift for you." He stood up, towering her, and placed both of his paws on her shoulders. "Senora Hope McCallister. For all the hard work you've done for the MS23 and bringing my son back, you shall have my blessings to marry my son, Gabriello Maione, and become part of the Maione family." Hope's lavender eyes widen in shock and gasped. Gabriello was also shocked from the news that he stood up.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 8, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> William snickered at Howard's continuous jabs at the rat, sighing softly and looking to Fia. "Madam Fia, you called us for this. I will go. Whether my compatriots decide to go, as the dear bearded dragon has chosen, let the cards fall wherever they may. We work to break strikes, to keep society movin' along. Let's break the spine of the cowardly gang members." He sipped the tea Fia gave him and looked to Marshall, a grin on his face and a gleam in his eye.



Marshall looked to the small owl and grinned back, knowing that look of excitement in his eyes and drinks his scotch.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jan 8, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Hope simply bowed her head to the men and greeted them. "Gentlemen." She walked over, passing Gab, and stands before the Don. She took the older, feathered lion's paw and kissed it. "What the hell is this?! Why is Hope here?! What the hell is going on?!?!?" Gabriello yelled as he glared at everyone and Stefano turned to look at his son as Hope stood still, looking down to the ground. "My son, when you left I thought of two things: either you will come home when you are ready, or someone will go find you and bring you back. I figured you wouldn't come back so I had to go with the latter choice. You know, back in ancient times, in a pack of lions, there's one lion to every four or five lionesses. The lion's job is the protect and defend the pack from predators and other competitors. The lionesses' job is to hunt, breed, and take care of the cubs. So I knew in order to get you back, I would need help from a _lioness_." He looks to Hope and grins at her. "Don Fang had this beautiful and strong senora in his possession and was tasked to be a spy for the MS23. She did an amazing job. Not only did she found you, but she also found the Whitepaw's speakeasy in Chicago. She reported to Don Fang exactly when the Whitepaws left for Japan in order to free his sub-boss, and when you left again to Arizona."
> 
> Gabriello could not believe the things he heard. He balled his fists as he spoke in a low and angry voice. "So you mean to tell me...that it was _you_ who caused all those deaths in the speakeasy?! It was _you_ that the Whitepaws are captured?! You...you were a spy all along and you used _me_ to get to Sabrina and the others?!" Hope was silent as first as she kept her eyes down on the ground. She closed her eyes, took a deep breath, and slowly looked at him and stared into his eyes. "Yes. It was me."


Hans clicked his tongue and shook his head at the angered and confused Gab. "Oh _Herr _Maione, you have many things to learn about the art of war and espionage. Anyone can be a spy, and the one most likely is the one closest to you. Loyal to MS... what a glory."


HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello was now in pure rage as he stared back at her. Stefano only chuckled and responded, "See what I mean? Such boldness! Such a dazzling thing! And because you did such a wonderful job, my dear, I have a gift for you." He stood up, towering her, and placed both of his paws on her shoulders. "Senora Hope McCallister. For all the hard work you've done for the MS23 and bringing my son back, you shall have my blessings to marry my son, Gabriello Maione, and become part of the Maione family." Hope's lavender eyes widen in shock and gasped. Gabriello was also shocked from the news that he stood up.


Hans raised his eyebrows and smiled happily as he downed his scotch. He set his glass down and did a small golf clap as he looked to the lions. "Well well young man, maybe _Fräulein _Hope will get to teach you herself! Learn better from a peer that you... respect, then your _Pater _you have such disdain for."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 8, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Hans clicked his tongue and shook his head at the angered and confused Gab. "Oh _Herr _Maione, you have many things to learn about the art of war and espionage. Anyone can be a spy, and the one most likely is the one closest to you. Loyal to MS... what a glory."
> 
> Hans raised his eyebrows and smiled happily as he downed his scotch. He set his glass down and did a small golf clap as he looked to the lions. "Well well young man, maybe _Fräulein _Hope will get to teach you herself! Learn better from a peer that you... respect, then your _Pater _you have such disdain for."



The Don chuckled as he looked to Hans. "Indeed. I'm sure she can show him all the things he missed when he left." He then looked to Gabriello as he spoke. "Yes, I can see it now. She will make you a strong and confident lion that can rule the Mafia with an iron fist! And you two will have cubs and have future heirs to the throne. Yes, strong and beautiful cubs. I would be one proud and happy _il nonno _!" He laughed and then looked down to the lioness and made a proud smile. "So what do you say, my dear? You would like to join the family?" Hope looked up at him as she was silent for a moment. She was having trouble forming words as her ears folded back and was hesitating. The Don raised an eyebrow at her as he saw that she was hesitating. "Well? Do you want to be in the family or not? Tell me, child." Finally, Hope was able to form a sentence together and replied, "It...it would be an honor, sir."

"If you think that I would accept this double-dealing _bitch_ as my mate and wife, you have lost your DAMN mind!" Gabriello roared in anger and bared his fangs. Hope also bared her fangs in caution and makes a low growl. Don Stefano frowned and faced his son. "Gabriello, you stop this! You will not speak to her that way and you will respect her." Gabriello growled a bit and then slowly stopped. Keeping his eyes on Hope as she kept her eyes on him in caution. Stefano huffed and straighten his tie and looked to Hope. "Don't pay him any mind. He will not harm you. Now go to him." Hope was a bit hesitant at first, but she slowly walked over to the feathered lion until she's standing right in front of him. "Gabriello. Accept her as your mate, _now_." He glared down at her, not moving an inch. Stefano made a low growl and made his command. "*NOW!*"

Gabriello waited a few more minutes before slowly reaching his paw up and offered it to her. She watched him carefully and waited a bit before slowly moving her paw up and setting it into his paw. He slowly closed his paw around her, squeezing it before pulling it close to his muzzle and planting a kiss on top. Pleased to see his son obeying him, Stefano sat back down in his chair and then looked to Hans. "Anyway, thank you for coming out here and bringing Hope to us. I will make sure your payment will be ready for you tonight. You are welcome to stay a bit and relax. Hell, you can stay until after the wedding. Whatever you like, Senore Hans."

Hope sighed and turns to walk back to the Don but was stopped. She looked back to see Gabriello still holding her paw and glaring at her. In an instant, the feathered lion quickly shot up his free paw and cling it around her neck. She let's out a quick shout and started choking as Gabriello begins to choke her.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jan 9, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> The Don chuckled as he looked to Hans. "Indeed. I'm sure she can show him all the things he missed when he left." He then looked to Gabriello as he spoke. "Yes, I can see it now. She will make you a strong and confident lion that can rule the Mafia with an iron fist! And you two will have cubs and have future heirs to the throne. Yes, strong and beautiful cubs. I would be one proud and happy _il nonno _!" He laughed and then looked down to the lioness and made a proud smile. "So what do you say, my dear? You would like to join the family?" Hope looked up at him as she was silent for a moment. She was having trouble forming words as her ears folded back and was hesitating. The Don raised an eyebrow at her as he saw that she was hesitating. "Well? Do you want to be in the family or not? Tell me, child." Finally, Hope was able to form a sentence together and replied, "It...it would be an honor, sir."
> 
> "If you think that I would accept this double-dealing _bitch_ as my mate and wife, you have lost your DAMN mind!" Gabriello roared in anger and bared his fangs. Hope also bared her fangs in caution and makes a low growl. Don Stefano frowned and faced his son. "Gabriello, you stop this! You will not speak to her that way and you will respect her." Gabriello growled a bit and then slowly stopped. Keeping his eyes on Hope as she kept her eyes on him in caution. Stefano huffed and straighten his tie and looked to Hope. "Don't pay him any mind. He will not harm you. Now go to him." Hope was a bit hesitant at first, but she slowly walked over to the feathered lion until she's standing right in front of him. "Gabriello. Accept her as your mate, _now_." He glared down at her, not moving an inch. Stefano made a low growl and made his command. "*NOW!*"
> 
> ...


Hans sighed as he shook his head, clicking his tongue in disappointment. "So brash, so vough avound the edges, as American say. Hope, you need to make him a decent lion, good grief." He stood up and looked to Stef, smiling as he poured himself another glass of scotch. "_Ja,_ the pleasure is mine. I vould be honored to stay for the wedding, Don Maione. I vould like to see the rest of the estate sometime, if it vouldn't trouble you at all." He smiled a bit bigger as he mentioned his money and he went back to his seat. He was about to sit down when he heard the sound of choking and flesh being squeezed. He instantly turned back around to see what was happening. He reached d0wn in to his side and pulled out his serrated knife he carried around, twirling it around his paws before gripping it. "My my, did no one teach you manners as a child? Did those goddamned Whitepaws turn you into a cavefur? Normally, I vould vatch in interest to see a specimen die... but she is the veason I came to Itlay in the first place. Unhand her... or you vill not like what follows. This knife has met the flesh of many Allied furs... you are not exempt. Use your head for once, you _dummkopf,_ and release her."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 9, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Hans sighed as he shook his head, clicking his tongue in disappointment. "So brash, so vough avound the edges, as American say. Hope, you need to make him a decent lion, good grief." He stood up and looked to Stef, smiling as he poured himself another glass of scotch. "_Ja,_ the pleasure is mine. I vould be honored to stay for the wedding, Don Maione. I vould like to see the rest of the estate sometime, if it vouldn't trouble you at all." He smiled a bit bigger as he mentioned his money and he went back to his seat. He was about to sit down when he heard the sound of choking and flesh being squeezed. He instantly turned back around to see what was happening. He reached d0wn in to his side and pulled out his serrated knife he carried around, twirling it around his paws before gripping it. "My my, did no one teach you manners as a child? Did those goddamned Whitepaws turn you into a cavefur? Normally, I vould vatch in interest to see a specimen die... but she is the veason I came to Itlay in the first place. Unhand her... or you vill not like what follows. This knife has met the flesh of many Allied furs... you are not exempt. Use your head for once, you _dummkopf,_ and release her."



Stefano also turned his head back and growls. "GABRIELLO!" Gabriello listened as Hans spoke, digging his claws into her throat more then chuckled darkly. "If you want her to be free...*come and free her yourself.*" He eyed at the doberman as he parted his legs a bit for a stand off, still holding onto Hope as she continues to struggle to breath.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jan 9, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Stefano also turned his head back and growls. "GABRIELLO!" Gabriello listened as Hans spoke, digging his claws into her throat more then chuckled darkly. "If you want her to be free...*come and free her yourself.*" He eyed at the Doberman as he parted his legs a bit for a standoff, still holding onto Hope as she continues to struggle to breathe.


Hans slowly began to grin, an evil flame beginning to grow in his eyes. He took off his jacket and set it in the chair. He sheathed his knife and took a handkerchief from his jacket, dabbing at his mouth for a moment. In the blink of an eye, Hans tossed it up into Gab's face to blind him and distract him for a split second. He then rushed the lion and buried his shoulder into his gut, pulling him off his feet and slamming him down into the ground on his back. He bared his fangs and drew his pistol, holding it by the barrel as he began to hit Gab in the face with the butt of the pistol, alternating with his free fist as he landed hits. "*You stupid little cat, you DARE challenge der Scharfrichter? I PLAN TO MAKE YOU PAY DEARLY NOW.*" Hans continued his assault in rage and anger, not because he had tried choking Hope but because he had challenged him.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 9, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Hans slowly began to grin, an evil flame beginning to grow in his eyes. He took off his jacket and set it in the chair. He sheathed his knife and took a handkerchief from his jacket, dabbing at his mouth for a moment. In the blink of an eye, Hans tossed it up into Gab's face to blind him and distract him for a split second. He then rushed the lion and buried his shoulder into his gut, pulling him off his feet and slamming him down into the ground on his back. He bared his fangs and drew his pistol, holding it by the barrel as he began to hit Gab in the face with the butt of the pistol, alternating with his free fist as he landed hits. "*You stupid little cat, you DARE challenge der Scharfrichter? I PLAN TO MAKE YOU PAY DEARLY NOW.*" Hans continued his assault in rage and anger, not because he had tried choking Hope but because he had challenged him.



Gabriello watched carefully as Hans was taking his coat off. Suddenly, he gets blinded for a split second before getting tackled; making him and Hope fall to the ground and was forced to release her. He lays there as he gets pistol whipped and punched over and over in the face causing his forehead and nose to bleed. Before he throws another hit, Gab grabs him by both wrists and threw his head forward as hard as he can to headbutt the canine and threw a left hook to the jaw. Then he roll to get on top of him and throws some blows on his face, completely in rage from all that has happened. Hope had sit up coughing and started scooting away from the fight while Stefano watched with a scowl. 

Gabriello yelled as he continued to assault him. "You German fuck! I will kill you!!"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jan 9, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello watched carefully as Hans was taking his coat off. Suddenly, he gets blinded for a split second before getting tackled; making him and Hope fall to the ground and was forced to release her. He lays there as he gets pistol-whipped and punched over and over in the face causing his forehead and nose to bleed. Before he throws another hit, Gab grabs him by both wrists and threw his head forward as hard as he can to headbutt the canine and threw a left hook to the jaw. Then he roll to get on top of him and throws some blows on his face, completely in rage from all that has happened. Hope had sat up coughing and started scooting away from the fight while Stefano watched with a scowl.
> 
> Gabriello yelled as he continued to assault him. "You German fuck! I will kill you!!"


Hans grunted as he was dazed, then socked in the jaw. He was rolled over as Gab began to assault him, pulling his arms up to unsuccessfully shield his head. After a moment, Hans kneed Gab under the belt, connecting right between the legs. He got a window and he spat in Gab's face, returning the headbutt. He quickly took his tie and wrapped it around Gab's neck, rolling back on top of him as he yanked it tight, intending to choke out the Italian as blood ran down his face. As he choked him he began to headbutt him repeatedly, almost like a ram, slamming his head down onto Gab's forehead as hard as possible.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 9, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Hans grunted as he was dazed, then socked in the jaw. He was rolled over as Gab began to assault him, pulling his arms up to unsuccessfully shield his head. After a moment, Hans kneed Gab under the belt, connecting right between the legs. He got a window and he spat in Gab's face, returning the headbutt. He quickly took his tie and wrapped it around Gab's neck, rolling back on top of him as he yanked it tight, intending to choke out the Italian as blood ran down his face. As he choked him he began to headbutt him repeatedly, almost like a ram, slamming his head down onto Gab's forehead as hard as possible.



Gabriello was continuing his assault until he was hit below the belt and made a low grunt before getting a headbutt in return and falls back. He held his forehead as he growled in pain and sat up when he suddenly felt something wrapped around his neck and started to choke as he was forced down on the ground. He then continues to get headbutted over and over again before he quickly maneuvered his paw to reach for Hans's serrated knife, pulls it out and stabs him on the side. He then pushed him off of him with great force and quickly move his body to be in a crouch/pouncing position. He bared his fangs and roared at the canine. He goes to attack him when he suddenly felt something heavy hit him on the back of the head with great force, making him yelped and face plant to the ground with a loud thud. The feathered lion didn't move and laid there unconscious. Hope was standing over the lion, glaring down at him with fire in her eyes and a heavy, bronze statue of a lion in her right paw. She just stood there, breathing hard through her nose as stared at him with a look of a enraged and scorned lioness. She lifted the statue and was about to hit him again, when the Don yelled at her. "ENOUGH! That is enough!" He stood up from his chair and stared at the angry lioness. "That's quite enough. Apparently, my son doesn't learn how to quit while he's ahead and so he had to pay for his consequences." He sighed and looked to Hans. "Are you alright, Senore Hans?"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jan 9, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello was continuing his assault until he was hit below the belt and made a low grunt before getting a headbutt in return and falls back. He held his forehead as he growled in pain and sat up when he suddenly felt something wrapped around his neck and started to choke as he was forced down on the ground. He then continues to get headbutted over and over again before he quickly maneuvered his paw to reach for Hans's serrated knife, pulls it out and stabs him on the side. He then pushed him off of him with great force and quickly move his body to be in a crouch/pouncing position. He bared his fangs and roared at the canine. He goes to attack him when he suddenly felt something heavy hit him on the back of the head with great force, making him yelped and face plant to the ground with a loud thud. The feathered lion didn't move and laid there unconscious. Hope was standing over the lion, glaring down at him with fire in her eyes and a heavy, bronze statue of a lion in her right paw. She just stood there, breathing hard through her nose as stared at him with a look of a enraged and scorned lioness. She lifted the statue and was about to hit him again, when the Don yelled at her. "ENOUGH! That is enough!" He stood up from his chair and stared at the angry lioness. "That's quite enough. Apparently, my son doesn't learn how to quit while he's ahead and so he had to pay for his consequences." He sighed and looked to Hans. "Are you alright, Senore Hans?"


Hans howled in pain as the serrated knife tore open his side, getting thrown back onto the floor as blood gushed from the nasty wound. He was frantically crawling backwards as he covered his eyes, expecting Gab to eat his throat out. He heard a thud and he slowly looked up, seeing Hope with the statue. He slowly sat up and grimaced as he coughed up some blood. He spat on the unconscious lion before answering Stef. “No, I am not fucking fine. I vill treat my vounds myself. Stupid boy.” He slowly stood up and took his shoulder holster off before taking his shirt and tie off, the fur soaked in blood. He took his knife and cut away the fur around the wound, then limped to the fireplace and took the poker in his paw. He held it on the fire for a minute or so before pulling it out. He took a grip of it near the hot end and held it on the wound, whining softly as he cauterized the stab. Once the bleeding stopped he looked to Hope and nodded. “_Danke, Fräulein _Hope. I appreciate that.” He limped his way and poured himself more scotch before downing the entire glass. He slammed it down and huffed for a moment before looking to Stef. “I vill vetire to my quarters for the night. _Gute nacht _Don, Hope.” Hans took his clothes and sheathed his knife before limping out of the room, cursing in german the entire way back to his room as a servant escorted him back.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 9, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Hans howled in pain as the serrated knife tore open his side, getting thrown back onto the floor as blood gushed from the nasty wound. He was frantically crawling backwards as he covered his eyes, expecting Gab to eat his throat out. He heard a thud and he slowly looked up, seeing Hope with the statue. He slowly sat up and grimaced as he coughed up some blood. He spat on the unconscious lion before answering Stef. “No, I am not fucking fine. I vill treat my vounds myself. Stupid boy.” He slowly stood up and took his shoulder holster off before taking his shirt and tie off, the fur soaked in blood. He took his knife and cut away the fur around the wound, then limped to the fireplace and took the poker in his paw. He held it on the fire for a minute or so before pulling it out. He took a grip of it near the hot end and held it on the wound, whining softly as he cauterized the stab. Once the bleeding stopped he looked to Hope and nodded. “_Danke, Fräulein _Hope. I appreciate that.” He limped his way and poured himself more scotch before downing the entire glass. He slammed it down and huffed for a moment before looking to Stef. “I vill vetire to my quarters for the night. _Gute nacht _Don, Hope.” Hans took his clothes and sheathed his knife before limping out of the room, cursing in german the entire way back to his room as a servant escorted him back.



Hope stood there for a bit before slowly walking over to the desk and setting the small statue back on the desk. She watched as Hans treated his wounds and limped out. "Goodnight." replied back. Stefano huffed and pinched the bridge of his nose as he mumbled to himself in Italian, and then looked back to Hope. "My child, I apologize for my foolish son. Go call the guards and then head to your room. I will see you in the morning." Hope nod her head, bowed her head, and did as she was told. When she left, he took a seat in his chair, pulled out a cigar and takes a puff to calm his nerves. He looked to his unconscious son and spoke low.

"Gabriello. When will you learn?"


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

The next morning, Stefano, Hope and Hans were in the garden having breakfast and talking casually. It came to a stop when Francisco the cassowary ran up and spoke in distress. "My lord! Come quick! There's something wrong with Gabriello!" Stefano's eyes widen in shock as he quickly stood up. "What?! What is going on Francisco?!"

"He's not himself! Please come and take a look yourself!"

The older feathered lion immediately followed him as Hope and Hans stayed where they were, and they looked at each other in confusion. The Don and the cassowary soon made it to Gabriello's room and walked in. Gabriello was sitting up in his bed, in his pajamas, with bandages wrapped around his forehead and a few bruises on his eye and cheek from the fight. But what was a bit off about him that Gabriello stared at them like a confused and curious, little cub. Stefano slowly walked over to him and stood beside him.

"Gabriello."

Gabriello just blinked at him and didn't say a word.

"Gabriello. What is the matter? Why are you still in bed in your sleep wear? You need to get up and get dressed. You also need to apologize to Hope and Hans about last night. Do you understand?"

Finally, Gabriello spoke. "Umm...senore...? Forgive me but...who are you? And who is Hope and Hans?"

Stefano's mint green eyes widen a bit, shocked from his son's response. "You don't remember me? Or what happened last night?"

Gabriello shook his head. "No, senore. If fact, I don't remember anything, including my name. However, you and that bird fellow keep calling me 'Gabriello', so I assume that's my name?" He then reached up and rubbed his head. "All I know is that I woke up in pain and I find myself in this beautiful room. Where am I exactly? And why am I here? Please, sir, if you know anything, I would like to know."

Stefano stared down and looked into his Aquamarine eyes. His eyes were filled with so much questions and confusion. There were even a hint of innocence to them. It reminded him when Gab was only a cub when he was filled with so much life and questioned everything. He was such a cute and happy cub then, and the older lion couldn't help but chuckle. He sat down on the bed next to him and reached up to stroke his left cheek gently.

"My son. How I missed you so. We have a lot to talk about."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 10, 2020)

For the upcoming months, the rest of the Whitepaws, Fia, Wulf, Zach, and Umbra, are making their way to another branch somewhere in another state, along with Elvyra, Jefferson, Paul, Benjamin, and the five elites of the Pinkertons. During this time, they work hard to look into all of the information on each prison in Italy, along with finding Noah, Tori, and Hope somewhere in Europe. Unbeknownst to them, Hope is actually a spy and works for the MS23 and now lives with the Maiones. Even though Jackson knows that they are trying to find the rest of the Whitepaws, Fia had an Ace up her sleeve and worked on a Top Secret mission that no one knows about.

In the Maione Estate, Gabriello had lost his memories in which Stefano took advantage to feed his son lies and warped his mind into a new and scary version of the young, feathered lion.  He also were trained to become stronger, brutal, and clever in order to protect himself and to prove himself to be worthy of his father’s heir to the throne as Don. But there were times that he find himself daydreaming and thinking. He also experience extreme headaches and nightmares that goes along with it. The feathered lion doesn’t understand what the nightmares were about, but as the doctor had said to him, he will continue to have them until he gets his memories back. But for the time being, he continues his training and his work for his father. Being with the Don and working beside him was a great feeling; a bonding of a father and son together and having a great relationship.

As for the relationship between Gabriello and Hope, however, it was a struggle. The feathered lion cared for her, but something in his mind and his heart didn’t feel right when being with her. She also distances herself from him when he tries to woo her. He doesn’t know why but he tries his hardest to work it out. For Hope, she was very uncomfortable having to keep secrets from him. She was also hesitant and kept herself away from him. It was already bad enough that she had connected with and kept secrets from everyone back at the diner in Chicago about who caused the actual massacre. Who’s really the one to blame for the death of Paul’s twin brother, Mark, and the capture of the Whitepaws. She felt awful about it ever since and prayed that they never find out the truth.

In Prison, each Whitepaw member were going through the trials of survival. Jack and Terry were released a week later. Jack went back to his cell in cell B-5 where Maxwell greeted him and filled him in on the escape plan. As for Terry, he was sent to cell A-12 so he can be away from the jackal and cause no more trouble. However, it did not stop him from coming up with plans to take Jack down in the near future.

Akako, filled with determination and anger from what happened to her lover, Sashenka, worked hard and trained every single day to get stronger in order to prepare herself to take on the Warden when the time comes. She also helped Mama Shank and the rest of Lady Luck gather keys and supplies in order for their planned escape.

Peter, Sal, and Fallon, also worked hard in collecting and passing information to the other gang leaders and members in secret. They also left some stuff behind the trash for Maxwell to collect and make the bombs in secret. It was gonna be a long and meticulous planning, but with a bit of faith, they are looking forward to freedom.

Two weeks had passed and Sashenka had gotten better thanks to Isabella’s aid to treat her wounds every single day. And when the white mink left, Pedro the alpaca would come visit to spend time with her. The young alpaca never tried to come onto her and only sat next to her and shared his chocolate bar with her. They talked and Pedro gave her information of his schedule along with the other guards. He would only be there around dinner time and stay in the cell with her for only an hour before leaving and going to his next post. By the end of November, the white wolf was strong enough to not flinch in pain and was ready when it was time to be released.

Jax also got out of Solitary around the same time as Sashenka and was taken to cell B-7. Lucky for him, he was next door to his younger brother, Jack! They finally get to be together at lunch and catch up on what happened to each other. Jack also recruited his brother to help with the escape plan and both jackal bros do their part in every way to collect materials and information.

Reggie was basically alone from all of his comrades since James had gotten himself in Solitary. However, he found company in Melech, his silent cellmate; he talks to him and the tiger only listens. He didn’t mind it at all and was glad that he wasn’t alone. He also had James’ old cellmate, Tyler. They hang around lunchtime with Melech and chatted a bit. But the one person he truly look forward to spending time with was Isabella. They wrote to each other every day, and every Thursday, he gets to spend an hour with her in the lounge for dinner. The more time they spend together, the more their love grew, and it was getting hard for them to say goodbye to each other every time it was time for him to leave. But every time before he leaves her for the night, he tells her that one day they will be together outside of the prison, and she believed him.

James had it very rough. After his second, violent outburst and finding out how he lost his eye devastated him. And he felt horrible that he tried to go after the only person who wanted to help and talk to him, and he was convinced that he wouldn’t see her again. But in saving grace, Satine still came back to him and treated his wounds like nothing had happened. Every time he sees her, he apologizes, and she kept responding with “ It’s fine. You are strong, and I believe in you.”. He was so blessed to have her with him and care for him that he slowly started developed feelings for her. As the weeks passed, James’ wounds started to heal and not hurt as much. However, his mind was going through a battle between staying sane while he sat alone thinking about the war and what happened to him up til now. And since there were no cures to help him with his mental instability, he started to spiral down slowly. Unbeknownst to him, the Warden wanted to executed James for his second outburst and attack on another staff member. Satine fought tooth and nail to convince him to not do it. With great effort and about an hour of debate, she succeeded, but was warned that if he goes into another violent outburst, he will get the electric chair. Satine didn’t want James to die, so she made sure to do the best she can to help.

Finally, Sabrina is seen on a boat as her and Stephanie set sail to take on a mission. She looked back at the mountain where Heru’s house was located, and she thought of the fond memories of the old snow monkey and her generosity. She vowed that after all of this was over, she would come back and visit her again. With a refreshed mind and a determined soul, Sabrina was ready to start over and take back what was hers along with the help of the panda woman. The white feline looked ahead and made a promise to herself.

“_I’m coming after you, Fang. I’m coming after all of you bastards. The White Queen is coming back to take her throne._”

------------------------------------------------
Act 3: End of Chapter 1


----------



## Zenkiki (Jan 10, 2020)

January 1st, 1925.


(F)Sabrina: Sabrina walks into the port, showing her passport to the officials at the port of Marseille, France. The air was fresher than on the boat, unfortunately, the smell wasn’t anything great as it still smelt of salt and fish. Sabrina let the men search through her luggage, as she didn’t have anything on her right now. Her knife was with Mia, and her gun was lost on the plane back in Japan. Sabrina looks off to the side and looks to Steph, “Hey let’s get something to eat here before we grab a car and head up to Germany. I am starving.” She watched Steph nod in agreement and the two went to eat in a small diner casually eating their lunch.



(F)Resistance: The group of furs got lead of the Maione backed prison having a very high probability of the people they were looking for was there. The group was just landing in the Paris airport to grab a connecting train to Italy. 



(I)Maione’s: Stef walks into his son’s room after having made the two lions bond and to prove that his son was a man, and growls out at him in his usually deep gravelly voice with power behind each word. “Come now Gabrellio. Get dressed and prep your wife for travel. We are going to Paris for a business talk, and I think it is time for you to do more than sit on your ass all day, or hang around with those lesser of you. We are lions son! Be proud!”

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

    The new mine location had been developing over the last two months. It went from flat prairies to a quarry digging out the tungsten, copper, lead, and even the odd bit of uranium. The mine started off with five furs and grew each week by five as the developing mines made it easier to watch more slaves prisoners with fewer guards. Two months went by and now the mines had 30 people working inside, with 11 guards watching. There was four guards looking down into the quarry from up above on ground level, armed with rifles. Then four guards watched the men a little closer with batons, pistols and the occasional brass knuckles. (two with pistols, 2 with brass knuckles, all with batons) The first five to start mining were Dino, Tyrone, and three others, but as they couldn’t get away with 4 guards looking at them, they played along, letting the guards control it, slowly mining away at the ground. Then Lance and Hunter came in the second wave, but again they hadn’t the people nor the time for it. The plan wasn’t to go off for another month and a half. So the boys quietly did their duty reporting to Mama Skank as needed. 

: 


(M)Jax & Melech: Jax was taken three weeks later along with a few other furs, one of which was Melech. The group had arrived at the mines as the new location, which was an hour away from the mines and a few miles southwest of the old mines had now started to develop the quarry that the other miners had made.


(M)Peter: Peter was taken away to the mines a week after Jax and went with some of Tyrone and Lance’s boys.  The mine had now grown down 3 stories (About 30 yards), and 50 yards across. The guards had now filled out to their max count, leaving the 11 guards there watching over all 30 people. 


(M)Reggie & Tyler: Reggie and Tyler were taken to the mines a week after Peter had, and was put to work. Here, the boys that knew of the plan started looking for the guard’s patterns and looking for ways to escape.


(M)Maxwell: Maxwell arrived the week the party was supposed to begin. He smirks as he and his team are walked off the bus, having a friend come to deliver the goods that night, which he sneaks out to hide away in the mines. The group was now ready to go.

 -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The prison was growing quiet and anxious as the entire prison knew what was going on. The crew was gathering the final information from the friendly guards and nurses help out the prisoners. The guards begin their rounds at the start of the day. It was still a day away from the planned day, so people were careful about what was going on and who was doing what with who, not wanting to be sent to solitary as that would make the escape harder, especially if you were one of the major people in charge of an important task.





(SP)James: The guards come over to the solitary cell door and bank on the metal door. A Doberman growls at the laying raccoon and shouts, “Hey, Fucktard! Wake up!” The other leopard smirks and opened the door letting the dog in, who quickly runs into the room and starts yelling and shouting and throwing air punches close to his head, but eventually, grab his bed and flips the mattress over, making James fall into the sidewall, with the mattress pad making an upside-down “V” against the wall over him.



(P)Sash: Sash was cleaning laundry all month, and during the time, she grabbed a key to the storage room with the spare supplies for the inmates and guards. In the locked room was toilet paper, hygiene products, gum, cigarettes and even a locked looker that had cigars in it. 



(P)Akako: As Akako trains for her mission with the warden she developed her body slightly over the last two months. Getting double rations from other girls giving her their spare food, Akako started to grow. She went from a slim little girl, into a girl that had a little bit of muscle on her. Not that much that she could get in two months without a gym, but it was a good development for her in the condition things were there. 



(P)Jack: Jax had left Jack after a few weeks leaving him alone for the last three weeks alone in the prison all over again, instead this time Jax was the one in the mines. The two said goodbye last minute as the guards dragged Jax away. Jack went mental and started shouting, cursing at them and causing a ruckus for the prison, so two guards were deployed to detain him and after getting the jackal down to the ground, they brought him to the solitary cells next to James, before slamming the door shut on the jackal still on the ground after the had tossed him to the ground. 



(P)Sal: Sal the bear watched the guards go about their business throughout the weeks learning what caused the gorilla to come out and get mad. As one of the larger prisoners, he had the best chance of beating him. A big bulky gorilla against a big fat bear wasn’t exactly a fair fight for Sal, but if he did it right he had a good chance of getting some advantage on him. 


(P)Fallon & Hunter: The two spent their time collecting the supplies for Max before he was taken away and after he left, the two split the bombs between here and the mines. The mine bombs were brought to the staff loyal to them, handing it over asking them to deliver it to the men at the mine so they could get out. 


(P)Lance & Tyrone: The two leaders each had his men do things that would help the escape, gathering supplies from the dead drops, and offices. Little Tyrone was able to sneak his way into the medbay, grabbing vomiting pills, who he then snuck it out to Mama skank so she could do something with it. 


(P)Dino: Dino came back from the mines with his boys and then went to mama and tells her, “The mine is starting to get deep. It is getting risky as it is. We should start soon.” Mama looks at him and waves her hand at him, “It is going to be fine, it is tomorrow.”



(P)Mama Skank and girls: Mama looks at her girls happy that they were able to get what was needed, but each time one went to “persuade” a guard she was stabbed with a dagger in her heart after seeing the girls come back… if they did come back. Mama calls Akako down the night before things were about to start and before she was to leave for the warden’s that night, and slips her the bottle of vomiting poison. “If you can get one of these into his drink, he will start throwing up after a minute or two. It is a very fast-acting poison. Then after that, do what you need to get him out.”


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jan 10, 2020)

One, two, three; the vixen repeatedly lifted herself upward using the bar above the entrance to the cell. Four, five, six; her arm muscles tensed under a layer of sweat covered fur. Seven, eight, nine; both eyes stayed shut while her mouth remained a closed and dormant.

"She at it again?", says a zebra from behind a book. "It's so damn annoying", she growls from the top bunk, "this isn't a bodybuilding contest its fucking prison".

"I personally find it entertaining", a leopard comments from bellow, "it's amazing how determined she is. And besides if you don't like it why not tell her?".

"Are you fucking kidding me I'm not telling her shit!. A couple weeks ago she broke Eliza's snout and bruised her eye just because she got called a "dyke" during lunch. She didn't even get sent to solitary for that because of the bitch Mama Shank".

The feline laughed, ""don't pull the kitsunes tail if you don't wish to be cursed" more like don't push the kitsunes buttons if you don't wanna be clocked".

Back with Akako she has finally finished her set of reps. Her figure was very lean now with noticable muscles. She had been training non-stop for month on end preparing herself to end the warden. "Sashenka", she said quietly, "I know I say this too much and far too often but I yearn for your return. Please let this be the day we will reunite, I cannot stand being with out you".


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jan 10, 2020)

Zenkiki said:


> January 1st, 1925.
> 
> 
> (F)Sabrina: Sabrina walks into the port, showing her passport to the officials at the port of Marseille, France. The air was fresher than on the boat, unfortunately, the smell wasn’t anything great as it still smelt of salt and fish. Sabrina let the men search through her luggage, as she didn’t have anything on her right now. Her knife was with Mia, and her gun was lost on the plane back in Japan. Sabrina looks off to the side and looks to Steph, “Hey let’s get something to eat here before we grab a car and head up to Germany. I am starving.” She watched Steph nod in agreement and the two went to eat in a small diner casually eating their lunch.
> ...


In the months since James was thrown into solitary, he had lost his mind almost completely. He had become a violent, bloodthirsty psychopath, baring his teeth and foaming at the mouth at guards, but never attacking them physically as his instinct knew he was one attack from death. The one fur in the prison that could bring back the old James was Satine. Whenever James saw her, he was never violent, nor had any violent intentions. He had small facial ticks however, his broken subconscious thinking of skinning her with his small claws and ripping her neck out.
James had been napping when the door was thrown open with a loud thud, the guard rushing him and jabbing at him. He showed his teeth and foamed at the mouth, but didn’t move a muscle, not scared of their fake punches. He was flipped onto the concrete pad his mattress sat on, them pressing it against him and holding him down. He growled rather loudly, but did not fight.


Sash had recovered from her whipping in time, scars forming under her white coat as she recovered and grew stronger in solitary. One day, she had pickpocketed a guard and stole a key, finding out it was to a supply closet. She had sacked it, taking the cigars, cigarettes, gum, and hygiene products for herself over many days. She hid them in multiple places in her tiny cell. Today, Sash had been doing laundry and whistling softly, folding uniforms all morning. She missed Akako but had been informed of the plan by a friendly guard, knowing that tomorrow all hell would break loose. She smiled to herself and hummed in Russian, folding uniforms as long as she needed to.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 10, 2020)

Zenkiki said:


> (F)Resistance: The group of furs got lead of the Maione backed prison having a very high probability of the people they were looking for was there. The group was just landing in the Paris airport to grab a connecting train to Italy.



Fia was seen walking in the busy airport lobby with the others following her. They needed to catch the train to Italy as soon as possible and be there by tomorrow. However, when they got to the ticket center to collect the tickets, it was sold out and the next one will not be back until sometime tomorrow afternoon. She huffed and bought the tickets anyway, and left with the others. They soon arrived at a hotel that was very close to the airport and bought rooms for everyone. Elvyra had the penthouse at the very top with Jefferson; Zach and Umbra gets a room to share, same goes for Paul and Benny. The Pinkertons gets a suite that has a master bedroom, a room for two queen beds, and a living room for someone to sleep on the sofa. Wulf gets a room for himself. And finally, Fia has a room to herself.


Marshall looked around the suite while making a low whistle. "Wow. Now this is living it up. I wonder if they have any booze." the bearded dragon said aloud as he heads to the kitchen area to look for something to drink.


Benjamin got himself situated and sat on his bed, He started to sharpen his knives to get ready for tomorrow.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Gabriello was in his room, dressed in a designer suit and has the family crest pinned on his tie. He took a good look at himself in the mirror, seeing how he grew in muscles over the last few months. His feathers was bright and shiny that was all pulled back in a low ponytail, and his eyes carried the coldness and the emptiness like his father's. However, as he stood there staring at his reflection, something inside him was calling to him. Something seemed...off. His thoughts were cut short when the Don walked into his room and gave him order. He turned to his father and bowed to him. "Yes, father. I shall do that right away. Besides, it's about damn time I get to meet Don Fang and strike a deal with him." Stefano nod to his son then both lions walked out of the room together.


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Rada came to Akako's cell after she finished training and cleared her throat. "Akako. Mama Shank would like to see you."

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Satine was heading down the hall, making her way to Solitary when she heard yelling. When she got near, she noticed James' cell door opened and immediately felt something went wrong. She quickly ran up to the door to look inside and see the Doberman antagonizing James while the leopard watch. In raged, she shot out her quills to have it sting their rears and yells, "WHAT THE HELL DO YOU TWO THINK YOU'RE DOING?! GET THE HELL OUT OF HERE! NOW!"

The guards yelped when they got stung and ran out of the room whimpering. Satine huffed and shut the door behind her before looking to James with concern. "James, are you alright?"


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jan 10, 2020)

"Checkmate", Cameron said moving his piece on a checkerboard.

"Damn", Arthur scratched his head, "you got me again. Your really good at this chameleon".

"Good is subjective, prefer skilled", his scales shifted between colors before returning to white. "Takes practice, many days of it, hours of stimulation. Like surgery, one wrong mistake, ruined, no mistakes, perfection".

The ferret shrugged, "not really into philosophy but I reckon there's some truth to that". Casually he got up and stretched and cracked his long back. "Welp I gotta go Mr Chameleon, it was nice spending time with yah", he grabbed his vest and flung it over huss shoulder, "be seeing you around".

Leaving the room Arthur returned to his own leaving Cameron alone to setup the board again. When the group first arrived at the hotel he had decided to play a quick game of chess with the chameleon due to the long train ride and the lack of a rush to be stuck with his coworkers. "So this is the place we'll be staying huh", he opened the door looking at the room, "roomy, ain't anything like the places I typically stay. Miss Highwater treats her associates right, I can respect that".

______________________________________________________________________________________

"Tell Mother Shank I'll be there is a few moments", the kitsune said wiping her face with the ripped of sleeve of her jumpsuit, "and tell her to prepare some water for me".

A couple minutes past before Akako emerged from the cell and headed into the cafeteria. Making her way into to the group a mongoose with a bandaged snout and a swollen who was walking emidiatly stumbled backwards and ran off. "Smart", she chuckled before finally reaching the table. Politely she bowed to the orangutan, "You called for my presence Mother Shank".


----------



## Seph (Jan 10, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Fia was seen walking in the busy airport lobby with the others following her. They needed to catch the train to Italy as soon as possible and be there by tomorrow. However, when they got to the ticket center to collect the tickets, it was sold out and the next one will not be back until sometime tomorrow afternoon. She huffed and bought the tickets anyway, and left with the others. They soon arrived at a hotel that was very close to the airport and bought rooms for everyone. Elvyra had the penthouse at the very top with Jefferson; Zach and Umbra gets a room to share, same goes for Paul and Benny. The Pinkertons gets a suite that has a master bedroom, a room for two queen beds, and a living room for someone to sleep on the sofa. Wulf gets a room for himself. And finally, Fia has a room to herself.
> 
> 
> Marshall looked around the suite while making a low whistle. "Wow. Now this is living it up. I wonder if they have any booze." the bearded dragon said aloud as he heads to the kitchen area to look for something to drink.
> ...


Howard had seemed to cheer up after the plane ride, especially once he learned that he wouldn't have to deal with the grumpy "Senores". Howard walked in and looked around, looking satisfied. "Now this is more like it." Howard said as he laid down his bags. "A shame I have to share it with you fellows though." Howard said, messing with the others. 


GrimnCoyote said:


> "Checkmate", Cameron said moving his piece on a checkerboard.
> 
> "Damn", Arthur scratched his head, "you got me again. Your really good at this chameleon".
> 
> ...


Howard looked over at the Ferret with a smirk on his face. "I'm surprised she treated you at all Arthur, she didn't seem to like your 'southern drawl'." Howard said mockingly, saying the words 'southern drawl' in a stereo typical southern accent.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jan 10, 2020)

Zach sat on the bed, going over the supplies he had brought along with him. Umbra was being quiet again, something that used to bother Zach just a little, but he's since strangely grown used to it. Whenever they had any meeting with the others, the wolf seemed to be zoning out to the fullest. Zach even noticed how he didn't try to immediately make his cousin Elvyra uncomfortable, or weird her out by saying something disturbing. 

_There's something definitely up with him... _But Zach decided he'd shrug it off. Umbra wasn't exactly the type of person who'd like people worrying about him. 

"It's been so long since we've seen them all..." Umbra suddenly said. He was sitting at a small desk, seemingly still looking over the teams suitcases. This caught Zach off guard. 

"What? Well...yeah, it has I guess." He said. "But we're getting them all back now, so-"

"Just what exactly are we supposed to do after this? Pretend like this didn't happen at all? They will not be the same Beasts they were before." Umbra looked at him, serious. "You are aware of that, right?"

Zach squirmed in his seat a little. "Yes, dammit! Of course I know that, prison has to be hell. I've just-I don't want to have to think about what's been happening in that shit hole they're all stuck in. I'll never get anything done, otherwise." Zach peered over at the contents spilled out on the desk. All of the belongings and what not from the team. They hadn't opened everything, at least Umbra hadn't rifled through it. "What are you even doing with their stuff, huh?" Zach asked him. 

Umbra didn't answer immediately. "I don't know, to be completely honest. I spent the better half of a year getting to know all of them, reading them. I understood how they all worked and what their thoughts were, and yet every time I think about them being stuck in that prison, or that letter that was in Gabriello's bag, I am at a loss. The answer to all of my questions seem very simple and easy to grasp, but once we find them again, will they even matter then?" He questioned. "Once we get them back, we'll just have even more problems than we did before they were all captured. Working together will be nigh impossible." 

"What's your point?"

"We won't be a team anymore, a group of people able to do things together. So what, exactly, will be the point in sticking around? Everyone else has just as much hatred for each other, as they do the enemy." Umbra shook his head. "Staying after all of this would be foolish."

Zach was silent. He knew in this moment, if Peter were here, he'd tell Umbra that everyone would stay because they're all such great friends. That they can move past everything's that's happened. But the more he thought about, he had to think: _Are we friends? _What were _his _reasons for sticking around the first time? Money? The only person he'd even come close to making friends with was Kylan, and he's dead. Soldier boy hates his guts, Gab's got too much shit to deal with, Sabrina's his boss, Seph's gone, the jackal brothers only ever look after each other, Reggie's just a guy he taught medicine to for a couple of hours in the day, and Peter's..._stuck in a prison in Italy because he followed me here.
_
Umbra was right. Sticking around after all of this would be stupid. He didn't have any real connections with anyone, besides the people he'd already known. If anything, he wouldn't be surprised if he had no one by the time all of this was over. 

"I'm not staying when this is over. I'm leaving to finally go and do other things with my life." Umbra told him. Our deal from way back then still stands so-"

"Yeah, I know." Zach sighs. "You're right...there's really no point in sticking around after all this." When this was all over, Zach decided he'd grab Peter, and they'd just high-tail it back to Blackwell.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jan 10, 2020)

"Well pardon me for my mama raising me with a differing sense of politeness when it comes to speaking to woman", he replied remaining un-annoyed by his comment. "I'd apologies for my miscommunication with Miss Highwater but I reckon she ain't wanting to converse with me".


----------



## Seph (Jan 10, 2020)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "Well pardon me for my mama raising me with a differing sense of politeness when it comes to speaking to woman", he replied remaining un-annoyed by his comment. "I'd apologies for my miscommunication with Miss Highwater but I reckon she ain't wanting to converse with me".


Howard's smirk grew wider as he received more material for his jokes. He went back to the country accent  when he started speaking again. "Well, howdy-doo partner I'd reckon that she aint mad, she's just got a different way of showing how much she likes a feller. You know what sweetheart? I'd reckon you go in there right now and show her a little more of that politeness, especially with the kinda woman she is, you could probably scoop her up in them arms and walk off into the sunset." Howard said mockingly, now holding his belt like a cowboy.


----------



## JackJackal (Jan 10, 2020)

Zenkiki said:


> (P)Jack: Jax had left Jack after a few weeks leaving him alone for the last three weeks alone in the prison all over again, instead this time Jax was the one in the mines. The two said goodbye last minute as the guards dragged Jax away. Jack went mental and started shouting, cursing at them and causing a ruckus for the prison, so two guards were deployed to detain him and after getting the jackal down to the ground, they brought him to the solitary cells next to James, before slamming the door shut on the jackal still on the ground after the had tossed him to the ground.


Laughter could be heard from inside "I've had it..." he said to himself "I've had it with all of them. They've torn us apart for the last time" he shook with insanity as he stood up grabbing his face "I'll show them......I'll show them all...what happens when you take away M Y  F A M I L Y"


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jan 10, 2020)

Arthur just laughed with him, "haha your a funny fella. Though I think your getting your accents a bit mixed up". Taking a seat on the couch he lied back and removed his hat. "Can't blame the woman for the misunderstanding. These yappers are just trying to gain equal footing and I reckon it seamed a bit rude for me to say that. But anyway why don't y'all go make some drinks for all us Funny Fella. Maybe we can loosen up Mr Not Bad Egg shell.


----------



## Seph (Jan 10, 2020)

GrimnCoyote said:


> Arthur just laughed with him, "haha your a funny fella. Though I think your getting your accents a bit mixed up". Taking a seat on the couch he lied back and removed his hat. "Can't blame the woman for the misunderstanding. These yappers are just trying to gain equal footing and I reckon it seamed a bit rude for me to say that. But anyway why don't y'all go make some drinks for all us Funny Fella. Maybe we can loosen up Mr Not Bad Egg shell.


Howard's smirk dropped at him getting no rise out of this ferret, but he wasn't going to give up there. "Oh Arthur I think you're living in the wrong century. This isn't 1850." Howard said as he looked around the room, exaggerating the movements. "And maybe I'm losing my vision, but this does not look like a plantation, which can only mean... I'm not your slave. So you can make yourself..." He gestured towards the edgy rat."And old Vincey your own drinks." Howard said as he walked over and picked up his bag. "I'm claiming one of those queen beds by the way." He said to all of them as he walked into the room with the two beds.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jan 10, 2020)

"Damn can't say anything around here with out someone wanting to sucker punch me", he shook his head, "I ain't even from that part of the south, I'm from the swamps. You can have the bed Funny Fella I'm not of the belief I'm superior to you. The couch is a fine enough place for me to sleep".


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jan 10, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Fia was seen walking in the busy airport lobby with the others following her. They needed to catch the train to Italy as soon as possible and be there tomorrow. However, when they got to the ticket center to collect the tickets, it was sold out and the next one will not be back until sometime tomorrow afternoon. She huffed and bought the tickets anyway, and left with the others. They soon arrived at a hotel that was very close to the airport and bought rooms for everyone. Elvyra had the penthouse at the very top with Jefferson; Zach and Umbra get a room to share, the same goes for Paul and Benny. The Pinkertons get a suite that has a master bedroom, a room for two queen beds, and a living room for someone to sleep on the sofa. Wulf gets a room for himself. And finally, Fia has a room to herself.
> 
> 
> Marshall looked around the suite while making a low whistle. "Wow. Now, this is living it up. I wonder if they have any booze." the bearded dragon said aloud as he heads to the kitchen area to look for something to drink.





Seph said:


> Howard had seemed to cheer up after the plane ride, especially once he learned that he wouldn't have to deal with the grumpy "Senores". Howard walked in and looked around, looking satisfied. "Now this is more like it," Howard said as he laid down his bags. "A shame I have to share it with you fellows though," Howard said, messing with the others.
> 
> Howard looked over at the Ferret with a smirk on his face. "I'm surprised she treated you at all Arthur, she didn't seem to like your 'southern drawl'." Howard said mockingly, saying the words 'southern drawl' in a stereotypical southern accent.





GrimnCoyote said:


> "Well pardon me for my mama raising me with a differing sense of politeness when it comes to speaking to woman", he replied remaining un-annoyed by his comment. "I'd apologies for my miscommunication with Miss Highwater but I reckon she ain't wanting to converse with me".





Seph said:


> Howard's smirk grew wider as he received more material for his jokes. He went back to the country accent when he started speaking again. "Well, howdy-doo partner I'd reckon that she ain't mad, she's just got a different way of showing how much she likes a feller. You know what sweetheart? I'd reckon you go in there right now and show her a little more of that politeness, especially with the kinda woman she is, you could probably scoop her up in them arms and walk off into the sunset." Howard said mockingly, now holding his belt like a cowboy.





GrimnCoyote said:


> Arthur just laughed with him, "haha your a funny fella. Though I think you're getting your accents a bit mixed up". Taking a seat on the couch he lied back and removed his hat. "Can't blame the woman for the misunderstanding. These yappers are just trying to gain equal footing and I reckon it seamed a bit rude for me to say that. But anyway why don't y'all go make some drinks for all us Funny Fella. Maybe we can loosen up Mr. Not Bad Eggshell.





Seph said:


> Howard's smirk dropped at him getting no rise out of this ferret, but he wasn't going to give up there. "Oh, Arthur I think you're living in the wrong century. This isn't 1850." Howard said as he looked around the room, exaggerating the movements. "And maybe I'm losing my vision, but this does not look like a plantation, which can only mean... I'm not your slave. So you can make yourself..." He gestured towards the edgy rat."And old Vincey your own drinks." Howard said as he walked over and picked up his bag. "I'm claiming one of those queen beds by the way." He said to all of them as he walked into the room with the two beds.





GrimnCoyote said:


> "Damn can't say anything around here without someone wanting to sucker punch me", he shook his head, "I ain't even from that part of the south, I'm from the swamps. You can have the bed Funny Fella I'm not of the belief I'm superior to you. The couch is a fine enough place for me to sleep".


William had drug his two large bags up, having those short people struggles. He finally came into the suite catching the tail end of the discussion, tossing his bags into the corner of the living room and sighing. "Oi... what a bloody haul. Forgot how heavy my things were." He looked up to the others and chuckled as he heard Howard mock the ferret. He followed him in and jumped in the other bed that Howard wasn't near. "Howard, dear chap, I don't know if anyone told you but you're full of jokes. I thought your little... exchange, with the rat, was rather amusing. Then you want to act like them crazy redneck southerners... please never stop that, it gives me a chuckle." He grinned and sat up in the bed.


----------



## JackJackal (Jan 10, 2020)

Seph said:


> Howard looked over at the Ferret with a smirk on his face. "I'm surprised she treated you at all Arthur, she didn't seem to like your 'southern drawl'." Howard said mockingly, saying the words 'southern drawl' in a stereo typical southern accent.





GrimnCoyote said:


> Well pardon me for my mama raising me with a differing sense of politeness when it comes to speaking to woman", he replied remaining un-annoyed by his comment. "I'd apologies for my miscommunication with Miss Highwater but I reckon she ain't wanting to converse with me".


Vince sneered and turned to Howard "howard. Do us all a favor and shut the fuck up!" Hr said bluntly "we're already on bad terms with our employer.  I doubt your bullshit jokes are gonna help with that." 


Captain TrashPanda said:


> William had drug his two large bags up, having those short people struggles. He finally came into the suite catching the tail end of the discussion, tossing his bags into the corner of the living room and sighing. "Oi... what a bloody haul. Forgot how heavy my things were." He looked up to the others and chuckled as he heard Howard mock the ferret. He followed him in and jumped in the other bed that Howard wasn't near. "Howard, dear chap, I don't know if anyone told you but you're full of jokes. I thought your little... exchange, with the rat, was rather amusing. Then you want to act like them crazy redneck southerners... please never stop that, it gives me a chuckle." He grinned and sat up in the bed.


"Dont encourage him you idiot!"


----------



## Seph (Jan 10, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> William had drug his two large bags up, having those short people struggles. He finally came into the suite catching the tail end of the discussion, tossing his bags into the corner of the living room and sighing. "Oi... what a bloody haul. Forgot how heavy my things were." He looked up to the others and chuckled as he heard Howard mock the ferret. He followed him in and jumped in the other bed that Howard wasn't near. "Howard, dear chap, I don't know if anyone told you but you're full of jokes. I thought your little... exchange, with the rat, was rather amusing. Then you want to act like them crazy redneck southerners... please never stop that, it gives me a chuckle." He grinned and sat up in the bed.


Howard laid his bag down on the bed when William came in, he sounded like he was having trouble with those bags. It made Howard feel kinda bad that no one helped him, but it was too late now. Then William started complimenting him. Howard's eyes lit up as William started saying he liked his jokes and a wholesome smile crossed his face. "Oh well, thanks." Howard said as he turned away and tried to have a giddy chuckle that someone liked his jokes. "Sometimes I think I go a little too far with the jokes." Howard said. "Do you think I should lay off Vince for a little bit." He asked before hearing Vince say something. 


JackJackal said:


> Vince sneered and turned to Howard "howard. Do us all a favor and shut the fuck up!" Hr said bluntly "we're already on bad terms with our employer.  I doubt your bullshit jokes are gonna help with that."
> 
> "Dont encourage him you idiot!"


Howard's smirk immediately returned as any thought of laying off the rat melted away. "Oh I don't think it's my jokes that put us on a bad term." Howard said mockingly. "No,no, I think it's your brooding, sulky little attitude that got us in trouble." Howard said as he walked out and faced Vince. "Come on now Vince, all you've done since getting here is look at the ground and act depressed. Hell, you couldn't even meet Highwater's eyes let alone even try to leave a good impression." Howard said smirking widely as he knew that he was getting this rat going more and more.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 10, 2020)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "Tell Mother Shank I'll be there is a few moments", the kitsune said wiping her face with the ripped of sleeve of her jumpsuit, "and tell her to prepare some water for me".
> 
> A couple minutes past before Akako emerged from the cell and headed into the cafeteria. Making her way into to the group a mongoose with a bandaged snout and a swollen who was walking emidiatly stumbled backwards and ran off. "Smart", she chuckled before finally reaching the table. Politely she bowed to the orangutan, "You called for my presence Mother Shank".



Rada nod her head and walked off.

A few minutes past and some members of Lady Luck were gathering around Mama Shank. When they see Akako, they happily greeted her and offered her a seat. Mama Shank smiled and nodded her head. "Yes, child. You've ground for the past month and I see you worked hard to get where you are going. However, the task before you will be the most dangerous of all." The orangutan pulled out a small vial of vomiting poison and slid it over to her. "This here is vomiting poison. Sip this in the Warden's drink when he's not looking. It works fast, so when he's heaved over, that's when you need to strike him. Understand?"

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

As he co-workers joked around and gets on the rat's nerves,  Marshall found a bottle of scotch, two whiskeys, and white wine. He popped the top of the whiskey and downed it all in one go. He made a loud belch before setting the empty bottle on the counter and stretched his body. "Aw, lighten up, will ya, Vince? You could use a laugh. Anyway, since we're claimin' spots, I'm taking the master bedroom. I don't mind sharin', but fair warning, I sleep naked. Just lettin' ya know." He picks up his bag and made his way into the master bedroom and looked around. He set his bag down on the side and then laid on the bed, sighing. 




Seph said:


> Howard laid his bag down on the bed when William came in, he sounded like he was having trouble with those bags. It made Howard feel kinda bad that no one helped him, but it was too late now. Then William started complimenting him. Howard's eyes lit up as William started saying he liked his jokes and a wholesome smile crossed his face. "Oh well, thanks." Howard said as he turned away and tried to have a giddy chuckle that someone liked his jokes. "Sometimes I think I go a little too far with the jokes." Howard said. "Do you think I should lay off Vince for a little bit." He asked before hearing Vince say something.
> 
> Howard's smirk immediately returned as any thought of laying off the rat melted away. "Oh I don't think it's my jokes that put us on a bad term." Howard said mockingly. "No,no, I think it's your brooding, sulky little attitude that got us in trouble." Howard said as he walked out and faced Vince. "Come on now Vince, all you've done since getting here is look at the ground and act depressed. Hell, you couldn't even meet Highwater's eyes let alone even try to leave a good impression." Howard said smirking widely as he knew that he was getting this rat going more and more.



"Speaking of Highwater," Marshall spoke out loud from the room, "if she wasn't so scary, I would of asked her to marry me. GOD what a beautiful Vixen. Makes me wanna shed my skin." he shivered and then grins to himself.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jan 10, 2020)

JackJackal said:


> "Dont encourage him you idiot!"





Seph said:


> Howard's smirk immediately returned as any thought of laying off the rat melted away. "Oh I don't think it's my jokes that put us on a bad term." Howard said mockingly. "No,no, I think it's your brooding, sulky little attitude that got us in trouble." Howard said as he walked out and faced Vince. "Come on now Vince, all you've done since getting here is look at the ground and act depressed. Hell, you couldn't even meet Highwater's eyes let alone even try to leave a good impression." Howard said smirking widely as he knew that he was getting this rat going more and more.


William climbed out of bed and removed his jacket before walking in behind Howard, looking up to them both and nodding slightly. "He's not wrong. Acted like a dodgy bugger when we first met. Rather crass... no class at all."


HopeTLioness said:


> "Speaking of Highwater," Marshall spoke out loud from the room, "if she wasn't so scary, I would of asked her to marry me. GOD what a beautiful Vixen. Makes me wanna shed my skin." he shivered and then grins to himself.


William laughed and walked over to his bags, unzipping one of them and digging in it. "If I know my onions, any lad with half a brain would want to marry her. Blimey... stands me feathers on end. Fierce and b-e-a-utiful." He quit digging in his bag and pulled one teabag and a mug with the Union Jack on it out, a satisfied smile on his face. "While you chaps fantasize Madam Highwater and having a one-off with her and debate my dear blue jay's humor, I am going to make some tea." He shook his head and laughed as he went to the kitchenette and got some water on the stove to make tea.


----------



## JackJackal (Jan 10, 2020)

Seph said:


> Howard's smirk immediately returned as any thought of laying off the rat melted away. "Oh I don't think it's my jokes that put us on a bad term." Howard said mockingly. "No,no, I think it's your brooding, sulky little attitude that got us in trouble." Howard said as he walked out and faced Vince. "Come on now Vince, all you've done since getting here is look at the ground and act depressed. Hell, you couldn't even meet Highwater's eyes let alone even try to leave a good impression." Howard said smirking widely as he knew that he was getting this rat going more and more.


"Your a real comedian fucker." He scoffed walking g away from him "and for your Information i could give less of a shit if they like me or not. Once the job is done I'll never see them again. No point in making an effort to know em or anything "


----------



## Seph (Jan 10, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Rada nod her head and walked off.
> 
> A few minutes past and some members of Lady Luck were gathering around Mama Shank. When they see Akako, they happily greeted her and offered her a seat. Mama Shank smiled and nodded her head. "Yes, child. You've ground for the past month and I see you worked hard to get where you are going. However, the task before you will be the most dangerous of all." The orangutan pulled out a small vial of vomiting poison and slid it over to her. "This here is vomiting poison. Sip this in the Warden's drink when he's not looking. It works fast, so when he's heaved over, that's when you need to strike him. Understand?"
> 
> ...





Captain TrashPanda said:


> William climbed out of bed and removed his jacket before walking in behind Howard, looking up to them both and nodding slightly. "He's not wrong. Acted like a dodgy bugger when we first met. Rather crass... no class at all."
> 
> William laughed and walked over to his bags, unzipping one of them and digging in it. "If I know my onions, any lad with half a brain would want to marry her. Blimey... stands me feathers on end. Fierce and b-e-a-utiful." He quit digging in his bag and pulled one teabag and a mug with the Union Jack on it out, a satisfied smile on his face. "While you chaps fantasize Madam Highwater and having a one-off with her and debate my dear blue jay's humor, I am going to make some tea." He shook his head and laughed as he went to the kitchenette and got some water on the stove to make tea.




Howard couldn't help but break out in laughter at what Marshal said. "You're not wrong." He said still chuckling. "I don't about marrying her though, I'd be scared that I'd say something wrong and wake up in the middle of the night with a pillow covering my face." Howard said as he found a chair in the living room he had to stop his chuckling to respond to what Vince had to say. 


JackJackal said:


> "Your a real comedian fucker." He scoffed walking g away from him "and for your Information i could give less of a shit if they like me or not. Once the job is done I'll never see them again. No point in making an effort to know em or anything "



"You know Vince, I'm just messing with you." Howard said in a more serious tone. "You see, I tried that with Country boy Arthur over here, but he just didn't take the bait." He said before pausing. "We may not all be friends here, but we are associates, so you'd do well to lighten up a little around us, we are all on the same side."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jan 10, 2020)

JackJackal said:


> "Your a real comedian fucker." He scoffed walking g away from him "and for your Information i could give less of a shit if they like me or not. Once the job is done I'll never see them again. No point in making an effort to know em or anything "


William's sharp ears heard this from the kitchenette and he sighed, his edginess getting on his nerves as he had served with a guy like Vince. Lucky for William, unlucky for the fellow, he died early in the war. The owl turned to Vince and scowled. "You're a bloody tosser, you realize that? Maybe you should have your mates like you so if you're bleeding out we'll consider coming back for you."


----------



## JackJackal (Jan 10, 2020)

Seph said:


> Howard couldn't help but break out in laughter at what Marshal said. "You're not wrong." He said still chuckling. "I don't about marrying her though, I'd be scared that I'd say something wrong and wake up in the middle of the night with a pillow covering my face." Howard said as he found a chair in the living room he had to stop his chuckling to respond to what Vince had to say.
> 
> 
> "You know Vince, I'm just messing with you." Howard said in a more serious tone. "You see, I tried that with Country boy Arthur over here, but he just didn't take the bait." He said before pausing. "We may not all be friends here, but we are associates, so you'd do well to lighten up a little around us, we are all on the same side."





Captain TrashPanda said:


> William's sharp ears heard this from the kitchenette and he sighed, his edginess getting on his nerves as he had served with a guy like Vince. Lucky for William, unlucky for the fellow, he died early in the war. The owl turned to Vince and scowled. "You're a bloody tosser, you realize that? Maybe you should have your mates like you so if you're bleeding out we'll consider coming back for you."


Vince went silent for a moment before letting out a chuckle "funny. For a second I thought you were serious." The rat walked to the door and stopped for a moment  "If there's one thing I've learned as a kid....its that no one is ever truly 'on your side'" with that he left the  suite and shut the door going outside for fresh air and some time to himself


----------



## Seph (Jan 10, 2020)

JackJackal said:


> Vince went silent for a moment before letting out a chuckle "funny. For a second I thought you were serious." The rat walked to the door and stopped for a moment  "If there's one thing I've learned as a kid....its that no one is ever truly 'on your side'" with that he left the  suite and shut the door going outside for fresh air and some time to himself


Howard sat back in the chair and breathed a sigh of relief. "Vince should really be more careful, he could accidentally cut himself with all that edge." Howard said chuckling at his own joke.  He truly didn't know why this rat was so edgy, but he figured that he would lay off him before does indeed wake up with a pillow over his head, just not from Highwater.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jan 10, 2020)

JackJackal said:


> Vince went silent for a moment before letting out a chuckle "funny. For a second I thought you were serious." The rat walked to the door and stopped for a moment  "If there's one thing I've learned as a kid....its that no one is ever truly 'on your side'" with that he left the  suite and shut the door going outside for fresh air and some time to himself


William shook his head as poured the water into his mug. "What a wanker... bollucks." He sighed and steeped his tea before walking to the couch. He sat down for a moment before seeing there was a houseplant in the corner. He grinned and stood back up, setting his mug down and going into a different bag. After some struggle, the owl pulled a woodland ghillie suit out. He climbed into it and shook himself out slightly before waddling back into the main room. He saw Howard sitting in the chair and he smirked, sneaking behind him with his short little self and breathing on his neck enough for him to notice.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 10, 2020)

Seph said:


> Howard couldn't help but break out in laughter at what Marshal said. "You're not wrong." He said still chuckling. "I don't about marrying her though, I'd be scared that I'd say something wrong and wake up in the middle of the night with a pillow covering my face." Howard said as he found a chair in the living room he had to stop his chuckling to respond to what Vince had to say.
> 
> 
> "You know Vince, I'm just messing with you." Howard said in a more serious tone. "You see, I tried that with Country boy Arthur over here, but he just didn't take the bait." He said before pausing. "We may not all be friends here, but we are associates, so you'd do well to lighten up a little around us, we are all on the same side."





Captain TrashPanda said:


> William's sharp ears heard this from the kitchenette and he sighed, his edginess getting on his nerves as he had served with a guy like Vince. Lucky for William, unlucky for the fellow, he died early in the war. The owl turned to Vince and scowled. "You're a bloody tosser, you realize that? Maybe you should have your mates like you so if you're bleeding out we'll consider coming back for you."





JackJackal said:


> Vince went silent for a moment before letting out a chuckle "funny. For a second I thought you were serious." The rat walked to the door and stopped for a moment  "If there's one thing I've learned as a kid....its that no one is ever truly 'on your side'" with that he left the  suite and shut the door going outside for fresh air and some time to himself



Marshall laid in bed as he listened to the conversation and the rat leaving. He sighed and shook his head. 



Seph said:


> Howard sat back in the chair and breathed a sigh of relief. "Vince should really be more careful, he could accidentally cut himself with all that edge." Howard said chuckling at his own joke.  He truly didn't know why this rat was so edgy, but he figured that he would lay off him before does indeed wake up with a pillow over his head, just not from Highwater.



"Let him go cool it off. Best to not mess with him for awhile." Marshall spoke then got up to undress out of his uniform.


----------



## Seph (Jan 10, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> William shook his head as poured the water into his mug. "What a wanker... bollucks." He sighed and steeped his tea before walking to the couch. He sat down for a moment before seeing there was a houseplant in the corner. He grinned and stood back up, setting his mug down and going into a different bag. After some struggle, the owl pulled a woodland ghillie suit out. He climbed into it and shook himself out slightly before waddling back into the main room. He saw Howard sitting in the chair and he smirked, sneaking behind him with his short little self and breathing on his neck enough for him to notice.


Howard was sitting the chair thinking about how just one more jab could put the rat over the edge and he would kill Howard, he shuddered at the thought of being killed by a sewer rat. But then he realized, he was shuddering for a different reason, someone was breathing down his neck. Howard's eyes immediately widened as he thought Vince had somehow snuck up behind him. He slowly turned his head around as he expected to see a rat there.


----------



## JackJackal (Jan 10, 2020)

Vince sat out on the sidewalk taking a breath as he finally let down his usual stony guard. He would think back to the day his mother died and the promise he made her. 
". . .I'm sorry mama." He said in a hushed tone "I cant show them who I really am anymore..."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jan 10, 2020)

Seph said:


> Howard was sitting the chair thinking about how just one more jab could put the rat over the edge and he would kill Howard, he shuddered at the thought of being killed by a sewer rat. But then he realized, he was shuddering for a different reason, someone was breathing down his neck. Howard's eyes immediately widened as he thought Vince had somehow snuck up behind him. He slowly turned his head around as he expected to see a rat there.


Willy had his yellow eyes big and wide, a silly grin on his face as Howard looked back at a hooded owl. "Boo, lad," was all he said, a mere whisper as he grinned big, his eyes showing from under the woodland that covered his head.


----------



## Seph (Jan 10, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Willy had his yellow eyes big and wide, a silly grin on his face as Howard looked back at a hooded owl. "Boo, lad," was all he said, a mere whisper as he grinned big, his eyes showing from under the woodland that covered his head.


Howard let out a squawk of fear as he saw the bush behind him. Then he realized it was William and started laughing while holding his chest. "Oh...what are you wearing?" Howard asked laughing. "Did you just take some leaves off the plant over there?" Howard asked jokingly as he gestured towards the plant. The scare actually got him, he had never seen a ghille suit in real life and had no idea what he was looking at.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 11, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Willy had his yellow eyes big and wide, a silly grin on his face as Howard looked back at a hooded owl. "Boo, lad," was all he said, a mere whisper as he grinned big, his eyes showing from under the woodland that covered his head.





Seph said:


> Howard let out a squawk of fear as he saw the bush behind him. Then he realized it was William and started laughing while holding his chest. "Oh...what are you wearing?" Howard asked laughing. "Did you just take some leaves off the plant over there?" Howard asked jokingly as he gestured towards the plant. The scare actually got him, he had never seen a ghille suit in real life and had no idea what he was looking at.



In an instance, Marshall ran out, completely naked, but with two pistols in each paw as he points at random objects. "What's goin' on?! Are we under attack?! What happened?!" He looked around cautiously.


----------



## Seph (Jan 11, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> In an instance, Marshall ran out, completely naked, but with two pistols in each paw as he points at random objects. "What's goin' on?! Are we under attack?! What happened?!" He looked around cautiously.


Howard looked over to see the naked lizard nakedly waving things around. Howard's eyes widened with shock until he start laughing again. "Aw, put em away Marshall, this isn't Highwater's room." Howard said laughing at the lizard.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jan 11, 2020)

Seph said:


> Howard let out a squawk of fear as he saw the bush behind him. Then he realized it was William and started laughing while holding his chest. "Oh...what are you wearing?" Howard asked laughing. "Did you just take some leaves off the plant over there?" Howard asked jokingly as he gestured towards the plant. The scare actually got him, he had never seen a ghille suit in real life and had no idea what he was looking at.


William laughed and stood up straight, looking like a small bush. He pulled down the hood and pointed to himself. "This, mate, is a ghillie suit. Wear it and lay down in the grass, pretty much invisible. Sniper's best friend. Got it in the War... kept it, use it for when Pinkerton tells me I need to clock someone from another zip code." He grinned and picked his mug back up, sipping his tea.


HopeTLioness said:


> In an instance, Marshall ran out, completely naked, but with two pistols in each paw as he points at random objects. "What's goin' on?! Are we under attack?! What happened?!" He looked around cautiously.


Willy looked at the buck naked reptile and rolled his eyes, sighing as he sipped his tea and acted as nothing happened. "Nope, nobody's under attack, and I'm bloody sure you won't be attacked by any dames, put that sad example of a trouser snake away lad."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 11, 2020)

Seph said:


> Howard looked over to see the naked lizard nakedly waving things around. Howard's eyes widened with shock until he start laughing again. "Aw, put em away Marshall, this isn't Highwater's room." Howard said laughing at the lizard.





Captain TrashPanda said:


> William laughed and stood up straight, looking like a small bush. He pulled down the hood and pointed to himself. "This, mate, is a ghillie suit. Wear it and lay down in the grass, pretty much invisible. Sniper's best friend. Got it in the War... kept it, use it for when Pinkerton tells me I need to clock someone from another zip code." He grinned and picked his mug back up, sipping his tea.
> 
> Willy looked at the buck naked reptile and rolled his eyes, sighing as he sipped his tea and acted as nothing happened. "Nope, nobody's under attack, and I'm bloody sure you won't be attacked by any dames, put that sad example of a trouser snake away lad."



When he realizes that nothing has happened and it was them just goofing around, he smacked his teeth and huffed. "You both got me thinking something was wrong. And DON'T INSULT MY BABY MAKER, WILL! It's not meant for you to see! Besides, it's cold in here, so its tucked in." He huffed before scurrying away to his bedroom and closed the door.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jan 11, 2020)

"Modestly please", Arthur laughed from the couch, "I know this place is breezy but you ain't having to make it more breezy".

______________________________________________________________________________________

"Yes I understand completely", Akako nodded grabbing the vile, "the warden will die today. Your help over the past months was essential Mother Shank and I don't believe I wouldn't have gotten this far, thank you".


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jan 11, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> When he realizes that nothing has happened and it was them just goofing around, he smacked his teeth and huffed. "You both got me thinking something was wrong. And DON'T INSULT MY BABY MAKER, WILL! It's not meant for you to see! Besides, it's cold in here, so its tucked in." He huffed before scurrying away to his bedroom and closed the door.


William chuckled and sighed. "Oh, I'm definitely scaring him in the night." He looked at Howard and sipped his tea. "Well, I think I will get out of this, change into something comfier for now. I do wonder when we'll head out to wherever the bloody hell we're going." He waddled into the bedroom with two beds and got out of the ghillie suit, setting it in a chair in the corner. He took his Pinkerton jacket, holster, and the navy vest he was wearing off. He kicked his dress shoes into the corner and unbuttoned his shirt, wiggling out of it as he was now wearing just his pants. He walked back into the main room with his tea and sat on the couch next to Arty, turning on the television and watching the French programming, understanding about half of the words said as he was taught French during World War I. He had it on a French soap opera when he looked over to the ferret. "Say, mate, you have anything you want to watch on the telly? I know it's mostly in French but I bet there's an English station somewhere on here."


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jan 11, 2020)

"Hm if you can find a comedian I reckon I'll watch", he said putting his feet on the coffee table. "This new fangled Television stuff is impressive. Back when I was a lil ankle bitter all we had was an old radio which we listened to Zorro on every saturday morning during breakfast".


----------



## Seph (Jan 11, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> William chuckled and sighed. "Oh, I'm definitely scaring him in the night." He looked at Howard and sipped his tea. "Well, I think I will get out of this, change into something comfier for now. I do wonder when we'll head out to wherever the bloody hell we're going." He waddled into the bedroom with two beds and got out of the ghillie suit, setting it in a chair in the corner. He took his Pinkerton jacket, holster, and the navy vest he was wearing off. He kicked his dress shoes into the corner and unbuttoned his shirt, wiggling out of it as he was now wearing just his pants. He walked back into the main room with his tea and sat on the couch next to Arty, turning on the television and watching the French programming, understanding about half of the words said as he was taught French during World War I. He had it on a French soap opera when he looked over to the ferret. "Say, mate, you have anything you want to watch on the telly? I know it's mostly in French but I bet there's an English station somewhere on here."





GrimnCoyote said:


> "Hm if you can find a comedian I reckon I'll watch", he said putting his feet on the coffee table. "This new fangled Television stuff is impressive. Back when I was a lil ankle bitter all we had was an old radio which we listened to Zorro on every saturday morning during breakfast".




Howard was still laughing as the lizard scurried away, embarrassed that Will toasted him like that. “I’ll be waiting to hear the scream.” Howard said laughing. Once Will came back Howard decided that he could go for a a drink. “Well, I’m getting something to drink, you want something partner?” He asked Arthur.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jan 11, 2020)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "Hm if you can find a comedian I reckon I'll watch", he said putting his feet on the coffee table. "This new-fangled Television stuff is impressive. Back when I was a lil ankle bitter all we had was an old radio which we listened to Zorro on every Saturday morning during breakfast."


Willy nodded and started flipping through. The first thing he found was a French comedian, but he was betting Arty didn't know French. He kept going and nodded his head. "Indeed. I remember as a wee little lad listening to the radio around the fire with my mum and my pater. Better days... but the telly is very nice." After a minute of searching, he found an English comedian on and he set the remote down. "Here you go mate."


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jan 11, 2020)

"Call me what you want but I like my alcohol sweet with lots of flare. I'd be a happy ferret if you could get me a cocktail". Arthur watched the TV and chuckled to a joke about long lines at airports.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jan 11, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Benjamin got himself situated and sat on his bed, He started to sharpen his knives to get ready for tomorrow.


Paul had followed Benny into their room and climbed into the bed, yawning as he got comfy. He turned the radio to some country music and pulled out the two pistols he had, his Colt .45 and a .357 revolver he had swiped from the diner when it had been shot up. He took apart his Colt and also began to clean it, whistling to the music as he carefully disassembled his weapon.


----------



## Seph (Jan 11, 2020)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "Call me what you want but I like my alcohol sweet with lots of flare. I'd be a happy ferret if you could get me a cocktail". Arthur watched the TV and chuckled to a joke about long lines at airports.


“Well I’m not a bartender, but I’ll do my best.” Howard said as he got out of his seat and went to the kitchen. He saw just about anything he could need in that kitchen, but whether he could make it or not was a different story. Howard rolled up his sleeves as he looked over the ingredients. He’d seen it done a good few times, how hard could it be? 

Howard grabbed to glasses before heading over to the fridge, he grabbed a tray of ice cubes and put them on the counter. He had gotten this one a couple times. He put three ice cubes in each and grabbed some gin and lime juice. Howard nodded as he made his own Gin Ricky. Then Howard grabbed the whiskey, some sugar, and bitters. He added some water and made the Old Fashioned cocktail. “Well...everything’s in there anyways.” Howard said as he brought out the drinks and gave the Old Fashioned to Arthur. “There you are senore.” Howard said slightly sarcastically as he went back into his chair.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jan 11, 2020)

Taking a swig from the glass he put it down and took a moment to taste it. "Not bad Funny Fella", he said lifting his glass again, "you ain't no master cocktail maker but this ain't garbage by a longshot".


----------



## Seph (Jan 11, 2020)

GrimnCoyote said:


> Taking a swig from the glass he put it down and took a moment to taste it. "Not bad Funny Fella", he said lifting his glass again, "you ain't no master cocktail maker but this ain't garbage by a longshot".


Howard breathed a sigh of relief as he said it wasn’t bad. “Well I’m glad you think so pard.” Howard said as he looked over to the TV. He had no clue what kind of trash comedy they were watching but it was better than a soap opera that he couldn’t understand.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 11, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Paul had followed Benny into their room and climbed into the bed, yawning as he got comfy. He turned the radio to some country music and pulled out the two pistols he had, his Colt .45 and a .357 revolver he had swiped from the diner when it had been shot up. He took apart his Colt and also began to clean it, whistling to the music as he carefully disassembled his weapon.



Benjamin's ear twitched as he heard country music playing on the radio. He made a small smirk before saying to Paul, "Well I'd be damned. They actually play country music here. That's something."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jan 11, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Benjamin's ear twitched as he heard country music playing on the radio. He made a small smirk before saying to Paul, "Well I'd be damned. They actually play country music here. That's something."


“I’s is surprised as you’s. Ain’t thinkin’ these frenchies liked some backwoods country. Guess I was wrong.” He smirked back as he picked up the .357 and looked it over. “Look at this lil beauty I picked up when the diner got shot up. Hoss of a gun...”


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 11, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> “I’s is surprised as you’s. Ain’t thinkin’ these frenchies liked some backwoods country. Guess I was wrong.” He smirked back as he picked up the .357 and looked it over. “Look at this lil beauty I picked up when the diner got shot up. Hoss of a gun...”



The badger looks over at the gun and nods in approval. "Sure is. I'm still pissed off about my damn restaurant. Gawdamn MS23 bastards!" He growls and goes back to sharpening his knife. "If I ever get my paws on one of 'em, I'll skin 'em alive, Texan Style!" He finished sharpening it and puts it away. He stood up and stretched his body before looking over at Paul. "Paul. We're gettin' up at 400 hour sharp. I wanna look around a bit before we head out. Hopefully we will find something on where Hope, Noah, and Tori could be."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 11, 2020)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "Modestly please", Arthur laughed from the couch, "I know this place is breezy but you ain't having to make it more breezy".
> 
> ______________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> "Yes I understand completely", Akako nodded grabbing the vile, "the warden will die today. Your help over the past months was essential Mother Shank and I don't believe I wouldn't have gotten this far, thank you".



Mama Shank nod her head to her and smiled. "Go now and prepare yourself. And good luck, Akako."

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

That night, Rada lead Akako towards the Warden's office and stops at the end of the hallway. The gazelle looked to her and spoke to her. "Down that hallway is the Warden's office.  He should be in there alone, so no one can come in and interrupt you. You've been trained for this moment, and it's now time to put it to good use. Please be careful and good luck. "


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jan 11, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Satine was heading down the hall, making her way to Solitary when she heard yelling. When she got near, she noticed James' cell door opened and immediately felt something went wrong. She quickly ran up to the door to look inside and see the Doberman antagonizing James while the leopard watch. In rage, she shot out her quills to have it sting their rears and yells, "WHAT THE HELL DO YOU TWO THINK YOU'RE DOING?! GET THE HELL OUT OF HERE! NOW!"
> 
> The guards yelped when they got stung and ran out of the room whimpering. Satine huffed and shut the door behind her before looking to James with concern. "James, are you alright?"


James slowly pushed the mattress off of him and rolled over, looking to the porcupine as she calmed his insanity. He nodded and spoke, developing a stutter in his time in solitary. "Y-Yes... I'm ok. Good morning, dear Satine." He hiccuped rather loudly, his broken mind thinking for a split second about skinning Satine. He gulped as he tried to suppress it while she was here.


HopeTLioness said:


> The badger looks over at the gun and nods in approval. "Sure is. I'm still pissed off about my damn restaurant. Gawdamn MS23 bastards!" He growls and goes back to sharpening his knife. "If I ever get my paws on one of 'em, I'll skin 'em alive, Texan Style!" He finished sharpening it and puts it away. He stood up and stretched his body before looking over at Paul. "Paul. We're gettin' up at 400 hour sharp. I wanna look around a bit before we head out. Hopefully we will find something on where Hope, Noah, and Tori could be."


"I's gonna hang that rat by his tail. Fuckin' spineless coward..." He sighed as he finished putting his pistol back together, looking to Benny as he spoke before nodding. "Aight... I reckon that's a good idea."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 11, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James slowly pushed the mattress off of him and rolled over, looking to the porcupine as she calmed his insanity. He nodded and spoke, developing a stutter in his time in solitary. "Y-Yes... I'm ok. Good morning, dear Satine." He hiccuped rather loudly, his broken mind thinking for a split second about skinning Satine. He gulped as he tried to suppress it while she was here.
> 
> "I's gonna hang that rat by his tail. Fuckin' spineless coward..." He sighed as he finished putting his pistol back together, looking to Benny as he spoke before nodding. "Aight... I reckon that's a good idea."



Satine sighed and walked over to offer her paw to him. "Here. Let me help you up so we can fix the mattress together."


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jan 11, 2020)

Akako nodded and continued down the hallway. At the end of the corridor a door stood slightly larger than the rest with white letters labeling it "Wardens Office". Slowly she pulled open the door peering in. Inside a were several chairs lining a wall along with a desk and filing cabinet. Beside the desk another big door and a window of frosted glass with a menacing shadow sitting behind it. _I've spotted you, _the kitsune thought as she crawled over and peaked in.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 11, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James slowly pushed the mattress off of him and rolled over, looking to the porcupine as she calmed his insanity. He nodded and spoke, developing a stutter in his time in solitary. "Y-Yes... I'm ok. Good morning, dear Satine." He hiccuped rather loudly, his broken mind thinking for a split second about skinning Satine. He gulped as he tried to suppress it while she was here.
> 
> "I's gonna hang that rat by his tail. Fuckin' spineless coward..." He sighed as he finished putting his pistol back together, looking to Benny as he spoke before nodding. "Aight... I reckon that's a good idea."



"Aight. I'm takin a shower then hittin the hay." The old badger announced and head to the bathroom.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 11, 2020)

GrimnCoyote said:


> Akako nodded and continued down the hallway. At the end of the corridor a door stood slightly larger than the rest with white letters labeling it "Wardens Office". Slowly she pulled open the door peering in. Inside a were several chairs lining a wall along with a desk and filing cabinet. Beside the desk another big door and a window of frosted glass with a menacing shadow sitting behind it. _I've spotted you, _the kitsune thought as she crawled over and peaked in.



Inside the office, the Warden is sitting at his desk with stacks of paperwork he's working on. He stops briefly to take a sip from his mug and then goes back to work, unaware someone is peaking in on him.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jan 11, 2020)

_Perfect he won't suspect a thing_, carefully she slips in. Quickly the girl got onto the side of the desk opposite of the Warden and put her back up against. Vile in hand she removed the cap and silently waited till he was distracted.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jan 11, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Satine sighed and walked over to offer her paw to him. "Here. Let me help you up so we can fix the mattress together."


James took her paw and shuddered slightly, nodding and making a weird smile. "Th-thank you." He turned back and with Satine's help, he flipped his mattress back over. He sat down once they were done and he watched her closely as she unpacked her bag, hiccuping here and there as he had momentary morbid thoughts about Satine. He said nothing more as she unpacked, his one eye trained on her as the silence grew.


HopeTLioness said:


> "Aight. I'm takin a shower then hittin the hay." The old badger announced and head to the bathroom.


Paul nodded and yawned also. "Yep... I reckon I's gon do that too. I's sleepier then a barr right about now." He stood up and took his jacket and shows off before getting back in the bed, turning on the tv and looking for something in English.


Seph said:


> Howard breathed a sigh of relief as he said it wasn’t bad. “Well I’m glad you think so pard.” Howard said as he looked over to the TV. He had no clue what kind of trash comedy they were watching but it was better than a soap opera that he couldn’t understand.


Willy wasn't really even watching the tv, his mind off thinking about what hush-hush mission they'd be doing. He stifled a yawn and finished his tea, setting his Union Jack mug on the table and rubbing his beak. "God save the King," he said to himself softly as he leaned back, folding his feathery paws on his chest and closing his eyes, dozing off as the ferret and the blue jay watched the tv.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 11, 2020)

GrimnCoyote said:


> _Perfect he won't suspect a thing_, carefully she slips in. Quickly the girl got onto the side of the desk opposite of the Warden and put her back up against. Vile in hand she removed the cap and silently waited till he was distracted.



The Warden's ear twitched as he continues to work on his paper.  He goes to take another sips but realized that he's out of coffee. He sighed as he got up and goes to make himself some more coffee, walking on the opposite side of the kitsune and left the office. Maybe while he's gone, she could rummage through the files.

Akako...

*[Stick to the plan and wait] [Search his desk]



Captain TrashPanda said:



			James took her paw and shuddered slightly, nodding and making a weird smile. "Th-thank you." He turned back and with Satine's help, he flipped his mattress back over. He sat down once they were done and he watched her closely as she unpacked her bag, hiccuping here and there as he had momentary morbid thoughts about Satine. He said nothing more as she unpacked, his one eye trained on her as the silence grew.

Paul nodded and yawned also. "Yep... I reckon I's gon do that too. I's sleepier then a barr right about now." He stood up and took his jacket and shows off before getting back in the bed, turning on the tv and looking for something in English.

Willy wasn't really even watching the tv, his mind off thinking about what hush-hush mission they'd be doing. He stifled a yawn and finished his tea, setting his Union Jack mug on the table and rubbing his beak. "God save the King," he said to himself softly as he leaned back, folding his feathery paws on his chest and closing his eyes, dozing off as the ferret and the blue jay watched the tv.
		
Click to expand...

*
Satine helped him up and put the mattress back on the bed. She then goes into her bag, pulling out a few items to work on him. For a few months, his scars were healing and he didn't need much of bandages anymore. She also provided him with an eyepatch when he lost his eye. The nurse kept making sure to put ointment on the burns and give him meds only when he feels pain. She then noticed that his attitude changed drastically. When there were guards around, he becomes feral and foam at the mouth, but doesn't attack them since he knows that will get him one way ticket to the electric chair. However, he becomes reserved and mostly saner when she comes to him. It was a relief for her but also concerning. She also noticed that he stutters when he speaks to her. And on top of that, when there's a silence between them, or she noticed a slight twitch on his face, she get cautious but tries her absolute best not to set him off.

After she took out the supplies, she sat next to him and start rubbing the ointment on his arm gently. She was silent for a moment before she spoke. "Your wounds are healing quite nicely, James. Very soon, you won't need all of this medication. How are you? Did you sleep well last night?"


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jan 11, 2020)

*[Stick to the plan and wait]*
_
He's left to get another drink_, Akako poked her head up momentarily and ducked back down, _perhaps I can search his desk while he's gone. Could be some valuable intel to help our cause. _She thought for a second and checked one more time, _no too dangerous, besides Mother Shank only asked of me to pour this in his drink._


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jan 11, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Satine helped him up and put the mattress back on the bed. She then goes into her bag, pulling out a few items to work on him. For a few months, his scars were healing and he didn't need much of bandages anymore. She also provided him with an eyepatch when he lost his eye. The nurse kept making sure to put ointment on the burns and give him meds only when he feels pain. She then noticed that his attitude changed drastically. When there were guards around, he becomes feral and foam at the mouth but doesn't attack them since he knows that will get him one-way ticket to the electric chair. However, he becomes reserved and mostly saner when she comes to him. It was a relief for her but also concerning. She also noticed that he stutters when he speaks to her. And on top of that, when there's a silence between them, or she noticed a slight twitch on his face, she gets cautious but tries her absolute best not to set him off.
> 
> After she took out the supplies, she sat next to him and start rubbing the ointment on his arm gently. She was silent for a moment before she spoke. "Your wounds are healing quite nicely, James. Very soon, you won't need all of this medication. How are you? Did you sleep well last night?"


"F-fine, thank you. I s-slept very well... had some v-v-very pleasant dreams." He was looking at the floor off into space, a twitch here and there as a soft, dark giggle emanated from him. He slowly turned his head and looked to the porcupine treating his arm, an offsetting smile on his face. "And y-you? How are you t-t-today?"


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 11, 2020)

GrimnCoyote said:


> *[Stick to the plan and wait]*
> _
> He's left to get another drink_, Akako poked her head up momentarily and ducked back down, _perhaps I can search his desk while he's gone. Could be some valuable intel to help our cause. _She thought for a second and checked one more time, _no too dangerous, besides Mother Shank only asked of me to pour this in his drink._



A few minutes later, she heard the thunderous footsteps of the buffalo and saw his silhouette at the door as the door handle slowly turned...



Captain TrashPanda said:


> "F-fine, thank you. I s-slept very well... had some v-v-very pleasant dreams." He was looking at the floor off into space, a twitch here and there as a soft, dark giggle emanated from him. He slowly turned his head and looked to the porcupine treating his arm, an offsetting smile on his face. "And y-you? How are you t-t-today?"



"I'm fine, thank you very much." She replied as she finished up his arm. She reached over and gently grabbed his other arm and worked on it. "Have you eaten breakfast, yet?"


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jan 11, 2020)

Akako quickly moved behind a grandfather clock to the right. Vile in hand she remained calm in anticipation.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jan 11, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> "I'm fine, thank you very much." She replied as she finished up his arm. She reached over and gently grabbed his other arm and worked on it. "Have you eaten breakfast, yet?"


James shook his head, having a rather large tick this time as he pulled his lips up to show his teeth for a split second. "N-no... I have not eaten. Y-You'd think those s-stupid fuckers would bring me food, i-instead of harassing me."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 12, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James shook his head, having a rather large tick this time as he pulled his lips up to show his teeth for a split second. "N-no... I have not eaten. Y-You'd think those s-stupid fuckers would bring me food, i-instead of harassing me."



Satine huffed and shook her head. "Well I'll get someone to bring you food. I'm sorry about that." She soon finished his other arm and worked on his back silently.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jan 12, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Satine huffed and shook her head. "Well, I'll get someone to bring you food. I'm sorry about that." She soon finished his other arm and worked on his back silently.


"Th-thanks," was his only response. He looked at the floor in silence as she worked on his back, his tail twitching occasionally. He felt his violence trying to creep back, and he was doing his best not to turn around and rip Satine limb from limb. He hiccuped loudly and he sat his head in his hands, rubbing his forehead and temples before speaking again. "C-can I get pain m-meds this morning? My head h-hurts."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 12, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> "Th-thanks," was his only response. He looked at the floor in silence as she worked on his back, his tail twitching occasionally. He felt his violence trying to creep back, and he was doing his best not to turn around and rip Satine limb from limb. He hiccuped loudly and he sat his head in his hands, rubbing his forehead and temples before speaking again. "C-can I get pain m-meds this morning? My head h-hurts."



Satine was halfway done with his back when he asked her for pain meds. She wiped off her paw with a rag before fetching him pills and a cup of water, then hands it to him. "Here." Then she goes back to finish his back. Afterwards,  she moved to his back and turned to him. "Alright. Turn to me so I can work on your face."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jan 12, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Satine was halfway done with his back when he asked her for pain meds. She wiped off her paw with a rag before fetching him pills and a cup of water, then hands it to him. "Here." Then she goes back to finish his back. Afterward, she moved to his back and turned to him. "Alright. Turn to me so I can work on your face."


James nodded his thanks and downed the meds, crunching the paper cup in his paw. He did what she said, turning around and facing her as she worked on his scarred, fur-barren face, the right half of his face just scar tissue with no fur. His face twitched as he looked her in the eyes, a sadistic grin slowly creeping on his face. He turned his head slightly as he held eye contact the entire time, almost attempting to peer into her soul.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 12, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James nodded his thanks and downed the meds, crunching the paper cup in his paw. He did what she said, turning around and facing her as she worked on his scarred, fur-barren face, the right half of his face just scar tissue with no fur. His face twitched as he looked her in the eyes, a sadistic grin slowly creeping on his face. He turned his head slightly as he held eye contact the entire time, almost attempting to peer into her soul.



The porcupine gently worked on his face, applying ointment on his scars. But as she worked on him, she glances at him, noticing the look in his eye. Her fiery, amber eyes watched him carefully, feeling uneasy as he stared at her. She glided a finger from his brow, down to his cheek, and under his jaw. She then put ointment under his eye and a bit on the tip of his right rear. She had no idea what he's planning but she will do what's necessary to protect herself. Once she's done, she wiped her paw off and looked away. "I'm done. And I should go now." She gets up and starts packing her things.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jan 12, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> The porcupine gently worked on his face, applying ointment on his scars. But as she worked on him, she glances at him, noticing the look in his eye. Her fiery, amber eyes watched him carefully, feeling uneasy as he stared at her. She glided a finger from his brow, down to his cheek, and under his jaw. She then put ointment under his eye and a bit on the tip of his right ear. She had no idea what he's planning but she will do what's necessary to protect herself. Once she's done, she wiped her paw off and looked away. "I'm done. And I should go now." She gets up and starts packing her things.


James watched her with the same insane look, his grin becoming a full-blown bloodthirsty smile. He tilted his head the other way and watched her pack up before speaking, without stutter and with a dark giggle. "You should go. Tell the guards I will be waiting for them." He had a tick and he hissed at her momentarily before rubbing his face and stuttering 0nce more. "O-ok Satine, take care now. I'll be w-waiting for you sometime l-l-later." He smiled a small sincere smile this time, his thread of sanity showing that deep down, the sane side of James cared for her.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 12, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James watched her with the same insane look, his grin becoming a full-blown bloodthirsty smile. He tilted his head the other way and watched her pack up before speaking, without stutter and with a dark giggle. "You should go. Tell the guards I will be waiting for them." He had a tick and he hissed at her momentarily before rubbing his face and stuttering 0nce more. "O-ok Satine, take care now. I'll be w-waiting for you sometime l-l-later." He smiled a small sincere smile this time, his thread of sanity showing that deep down, the sane side of James cared for her.



Satine turned her head to him and was about to defend herself with her quills when he hissed at her, but he snapped out of it and she remained calm. When he smiled at her, she only made a small somber look on her face. She looked down and sighed. "James...I..I may not be here this afternoon. I have something to take care of that's important." Satine raised her head and gave him a hard look. "James, would you be alright while I'm gone? Or am I going to worry about you even more?"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jan 12, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Satine turned her head to him and was about to defend herself with her quills when he hissed at her, but he snapped out of it and she remained calm. When he smiled at her, she only made a small somber look on her face. She looked down and sighed. "James...I..I may not be here this afternoon. I have something to take care of that's important." Satine raised her head and gave him a hard look. "James, would you be alright while I'm gone? Or am I going to worry about you even more?"


James pouted slightly and sighed before shrugging his shoulders. "I... I th-think I'll be ok. Be a bit sad, b-but I'll still hold together."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 12, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James pouted slightly and sighed before shrugging his shoulders. "I... I th-think I'll be ok. Be a bit sad, b-but I'll still hold together."



Satine stood there and stared at him. She then leaned in, cupped his cheeks and booped him on the nose with hers. She looked into his eye with compassion and care as she whispered softly to him. "I will come back to you. Just please hold on for a bit longer. I promise I'll come back." And in an instant, she gave a quick and sweet kiss on the lips before pulling away from him. She gathered her things, knocked on the door, and the guards let her out before closing it. Satine walked down the hallway and went back to work in the Infirmary.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jan 12, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Satine stood there and stared at him. She then leaned in, cupped his cheeks and booped him on the nose with hers. She looked into his eye with compassion and care as she whispered softly to him. "I will come back to you. Just please hold on for a bit longer. I promise I'll come back." And in an instant, she gave a quick and sweet kiss on the lips before pulling away from him. She gathered her things, knocked on the door, and the guards let her out before closing it. Satine walked down the hallway and went back to work in the Infirmary.


James was stunned as she kissed him, his maw agape as he watched her leave. The door shut on him and he was left in silence once more. He felt his mouth and his face before whispering to himself. "...S-She kissed me," trying to process what just happened. But, as he looked to the window, he saw the guards standing outside his door and the moment was lost. His insanity made a roaring comeback, James growling and standing up as he walked to the door. He saw two guards talking outside his cell and he banged his head against the door as hard as he could to get their attention, making a loud _THUD _as bone hit steel. He looked back out as he spoke, growling as his tone dripped in hatred and darkness. "Food... hungry."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 12, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James was stunned as she kissed him, his maw agape as he watched her leave. The door shut on him and he was left in silence once more. He felt his mouth and his face before whispering to himself. "...S-She kissed me," trying to process what just happened. But, as he looked to the window, he saw the guards standing outside his door and the moment was lost. His insanity made a roaring comeback, James growling and standing up as he walked to the door. He saw two guards talking outside his cell and he banged his head against the door as hard as he could to get their attention, making a loud _THUD _as bone hit steel. He looked back out as he spoke, growling as his tone dripped in hatred and darkness. "Food... hungry."



Outside of James's cell, two guards were standing there talking about the fight on the radio when suddenly James hit the steel door with a loud thud, scaring the shit out of them. They yelped as they looked back at the rabid raccoon when he mentioned about being hungry. They gulped and nodded their heads as they scurried away to go and get his food.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jan 12, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Outside of James's cell, two guards were standing there talking about the fight on the radio when suddenly James hit the steel door with a loud thud, scaring the shit out of them. They yelped as they looked back at the rabid raccoon when he mentioned about being hungry. They gulped and nodded their heads as they scurried away to go and get his food.


James huffed slightly and went back to his bed, slowly sitting down and staring at the door, looking and waiting for his food as he stopped growling, still foaming at the mouth, however. He waited for the guards to return, thoughts of how he could torture them in the most brutal ways possible dancing in his mind. He first giggled darkly, before chuckling, before full-on laughing, his evil laugh echoing in the solitary wing as he continued on and on until the guards returned.


----------



## Seph (Jan 12, 2020)

Zenkiki said:


> January 1st, 1925.
> 
> 
> (F)Sabrina: Sabrina walks into the port, showing her passport to the officials at the port of Marseille, France. The air was fresher than on the boat, unfortunately, the smell wasn’t anything great as it still smelt of salt and fish. Sabrina let the men search through her luggage, as she didn’t have anything on her right now. Her knife was with Mia, and her gun was lost on the plane back in Japan. Sabrina looks off to the side and looks to Steph, “Hey let’s get something to eat here before we grab a car and head up to Germany. I am starving.” She watched Steph nod in agreement and the two went to eat in a small diner casually eating their lunch.
> ...



Sal had been watching this gorilla ever since the meeting, he was supposed to be the one to take him down, easer said than done. Sal outweighed him, but he didn’t how much of a strength advantage, or if he even was stronger. He’d seen this gorilla crack the floor under his strength, Sal didn’t even think that was possible. If his punches could crack concrete, what would they do to Sal? Sal tried to keep the doubts out of his head but it didn’t seem like he had a chance. Sal sat upright on his bed, waiting for the breakout to start and weighing his options on taking down this gorilla.


----------



## JackJackal (Jan 12, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James huffed slightly and went back to his bed, slowly sitting down and staring at the door, looking and waiting for his food as he stopped growling, still foaming at the mouth, however. He waited for the guards to return, thoughts of how he could torture them in the most brutal ways possible dancing in his mind. He first giggled darkly, before chuckling, before full-on laughing, his evil laugh echoing in the solitary wing as he continued on and on until the guards returned.


Jack sat in the corner of his cell. His mental state making him mutter to himself almost as if he's arguing. His ears perked when he heard james and a smile grew on his face _"sounds like they've broken him" _"We should try to help him" _"no! He will be useful. He will create some entertainment as well as distract the guards." _"He's been through enough! He can't take anymore!" _"He is not our concern.  Jax is. Everyone else is irrelevant!" _"W-well" _"you know I'm right. Now be silent! We must bide our time"_


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 12, 2020)

GrimnCoyote said:


> Akako quickly moved behind a grandfather clock to the right. Vile in hand she remained calm in anticipation.



A few minutes later, the Warden comes b9ack and sat at his desk and goes back to work. There were silence as there's only sounds of the grandfather clock ticking and the writing gliding across the paper. He then stop suddenly and spoke up. "If you're trying to kill me, you're doing a terrible job at it." He turned his head over at the area where Akako is hidden.  "I smelled your scent ever since you got in so there's no point in hiding. Come out, _now_."



Captain TrashPanda said:


> James huffed slightly and went back to his bed, slowly sitting down and staring at the door, looking and waiting for his food as he stopped growling, still foaming at the mouth, however. He waited for the guards to return, thoughts of how he could torture them in the most brutal ways possible dancing in his mind. He first giggled darkly, before chuckling, before full-on laughing, his evil laugh echoing in the solitary wing as he continued on and on until the guards returned.





JackJackal said:


> Jack sat in the corner of his cell. His mental state making him mutter to himself almost as if he's arguing. His ears perked when he heard james and a smile grew on his face _"sounds like they've broken him" _"We should try to help him" _"no! He will be useful. He will create some entertainment as well as distract the guards." _"He's been through enough! He can't take anymore!" _"He is not our concern.  Jax is. Everyone else is irrelevant!" _"W-well" _"you know I'm right. Now be silent! We must bide our time"_



The guards soon came with trays of food for the furs in solitary. The tiger guard came in Jack's cell with a shotgun as a fox guard walks in and set his tray by his bed and walked out. For James, however, the gorilla guard that took him on, and a lion guard walked in with shotguns and watched him carefully as a bull guard walks in with his tray. He kept eye contact with the raccoon as he set his tray beside him and then backed away.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jan 12, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> A few minutes later, the Warden comes b9ack and sat at his desk and goes back to work. There were silence as there's only sounds of the grandfather clock ticking and the writing gliding across the paper. He then stop suddenly and spoke up. "If you're trying to kill me, you're doing a terrible job at it." He turned his head over at the area where Akako is hidden.  "I smelled your scent ever since you got in so there's no point in hiding. Come out, _now_."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


James continued his maniacal laughing as the guards opened up his cell, laughing in the bulls face as foam dripped from his mouth. He bared his teeth before speaking to the bull as the never broke eye contact. “I smell... fear. One day...” He pointed to the bull, before closing his fists together and acting like he was bending a stick, before making a loud _SNAP _with his mouth and chuckling evilly.


----------



## JackJackal (Jan 12, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> A few minutes later, the Warden comes b9ack and sat at his desk and goes back to work. There were silence as there's only sounds of the grandfather clock ticking and the writing gliding across the paper. He then stop suddenly and spoke up. "If you're trying to kill me, you're doing a terrible job at it." He turned his head over at the area where Akako is hidden.  "I smelled your scent ever since you got in so there's no point in hiding. Come out, _now_."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jack glanced and chuckled softly _"an armed bodyguard? Am I really that dangerous? Or are you so pathetic that you would hide behind the gun and kill like a coward?" _He laughed _"it doesn't matter. There is no escape for you. When the time comes..."_ at that he turned so that the guards could see a single eye and the crazed smile _"Y O U R  B L O O D  I S  M I N E!"_


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jan 12, 2020)

Akako stood in shock at her presence being know. _But how!?, _she thought with her heart racing, _he is not a canine that's not possible!. _Holding her breathe she went over her options, _what do I do? If I run my objective is unfulfilled, if I remain hidden I will surely be caught, but if I fight he could kill me. _For a moment she waited indecisive of what to do next. Then the kitsune remembered what she had trained for, the months of constant exercise and training, to kill the Ox. _He dies tonight, _stepping out from the shadows Akako clenches her fists and grits her teeth. "Perhaps I've failed in hiding from you but this does not mean I'm done with this task", she snarls, "you've withheld the thing I love long enough".


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 12, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James continued his maniacal laughing as the guards opened up his cell, laughing in the bulls face as foam dripped from his mouth. He bared his teeth before speaking to the bull as the never broke eye contact. “I smell... fear. One day...” He pointed to the bull, before closing his fists together and acting like he was bending a stick, before making a loud _SNAP _with his mouth and chuckling evilly.



The bull was unfazed from his threat as he just narrowed his eyes at him. Then the three guards left and closed the door. 



JackJackal said:


> Jack glanced and chuckled softly _"an armed bodyguard? Am I really that dangerous? Or are you so pathetic that you would hide behind the gun and kill like a coward?" _He laughed _"it doesn't matter. There is no escape for you. When the time comes..."_ at that he turned so that the guards could see a single eye and the crazed smile _"Y O U R  B L O O D  I S  M I N E!"_



The tiger only shook his head and left, slamming the door behind him.



GrimnCoyote said:


> Akako stood in shock at her presence being know. _But how!?, _she thought with her heart racing, _he is not a canine that's not possible!. _Holding her breathe she went over her options, _what do I do? If I run my objective is unfulfilled, if I remain hidden I will surely be caught, but if I fight he could kill me. _For a moment she waited indecisive of what to do next. Then the kitsune remembered what she had trained for, the months of constant exercise and training, to kill the Ox. _He dies tonight, _stepping out from the shadows Akako clenches her fists and grits her teeth. "Perhaps I've failed in hiding from you but this does not mean I'm done with this task", she snarls, "you've withheld the thing I love long enough".



When the person didn't come out right away, he scanned over to the left side of the room and took a peek under his desk. In truth, he didn't smell the intruder, but felt a disturbance in the atmosphere.  He then saw something moved from the corner of his eye and looked over to see the kitsune standing between the grandfather clock and the cabinets. When she spoke, he just stared at her then made a small chuckle. "You have a lot of nerve to sneak in my office and make such ridiculous claims. I don't recall anything in this prison yours. I am the master. You are the slave. And for trespassing on my private property, I will have to teach you a lesson. Perhaps a couple of lashes would do the trick. Or should I scar you face in the boiler room? Which one do you prefer?"


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jan 12, 2020)

"Your property don't make me laugh", she retorted, "you don't own *anything *here you baka. Your as what an American calls MS23's *bitch*. Acting like you have power when your nothing more than an enforcer with a fancy title". Taking a step forward she barred here canine teeth. "You my overgrow friend always want more but the ones on the top put you in your place like the low level scum you are. In your anger you take it out on those bellow you attempting to get them to submit. I know your pathetic type, its all about a certain reaction that'll feed your hunger".


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 12, 2020)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "Your property don't make me laugh", she retorted, "you don't own *anything *here you baka. Your as what an American calls MS23's *bitch*. Acting like you have power when your nothing more than an enforcer with a fancy title". Taking a step forward she barred here canine teeth. "You my overgrow friend always want more but the ones on the top put you in your place like the low level scum you are. In your anger you take it out on those bellow you attempting to get them to submit. I know your pathetic type, its all about a certain reaction that'll feed your hunger".



The Warden just leaned back in his chair and grins. Letting her vent and amused with her words. "Mmm, there my be some truth to that Senora. However, with you and the rest of the Whitepaws are falling straight into my plan. You see, in this prison, our job is to get our inmates ready for the next place to ship off. For those who think that they had served their time and are being released?" He chuckled, "They actually get sent to our big clients. Now for you Whitepaw members,  specifically,  I recieved special orders from Don Fang. Now you, the white wolf, and the rabbit is being sold for prostitution. The rest get sent off for either mining or transporting drugs. However, that may not go as planned. Since both the raccoon and the small jackal are diagnosed as psychotic, they are no use to anyone. And then there's the traitor as well. So tomorrow morning, they will get the electric chair." He stood up from his chair and cracked his neck from both sides and peered down at her. "So, little girl, are you here to try and stop me? If so, then let's do this. Show me what you can do. I'll let you lay the first punch."


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jan 12, 2020)

Akako snapped once Sashenka was even mentioned. "*GRRRRAAHHH *YOU WON'T DO *ANYTHING *TO THAT WOMAN!!!". Running forward her movement were almost feral in nature. Teeth bared she lunges forward using the desk to jump upward and slash at his eye. "YOU WANT THIS *REACTION *YOU GOT IT, *ALL OF IT!!!*".


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jan 12, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> The bull was unfazed from his threat as he just narrowed his eyes at him. Then the three guards left and closed the door.


James tilted his head and growled, a sadistic smile on his face as they left. "Bye byeeeee now." He buried his snoot into his slop and ate it like a feral coon, licking it up and eating without using his hands.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 12, 2020)

GrimnCoyote said:


> Akako snapped once Sashenka was even mentioned. "*GRRRRAAHHH *YOU WON'T DO *ANYTHING *TO THAT WOMAN!!!". Running forward her movement were almost feral in nature. Teeth bared she lunges forward using the desk to jump upward and slash at his eye. "YOU WANT THIS *REACTION *YOU GOT IT, *ALL OF IT!!!*".



The Warden watched the kitsune go after him, and as she lunged at him, he immediately reached out and grabbed her by the neck before she try to take out his eye. He gave a tight squeeze and then choke slammed her hard onto the desk. He let's her go and have both arms up in the air to get ready to hammer his fists down at the kitsune.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jan 12, 2020)

Thinking fast she kicked him in the groin and slid back. Catching her breathe Akako yelled, "IS THAT THE BEST YOU GOT".


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 12, 2020)

GrimnCoyote said:


> Thinking fast she kicked him in the groin and slid back. Catching her breathe Akako yelled, "IS THAT THE BEST YOU GOT".



Before he could slam his fists down on her, the kitsune attacked and hit his groins, stunning him and made him bend a bit. "Ngh! You little bitch! You'll pay for that!" He held his crotch with one paw and gets in a defensive stance in another, ready for her to attack.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jan 12, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Before he could slam his fists down on her, the kitsune attacked and hit his groins, stunning him and made him bend a bit. "Ngh! You little bitch! You'll pay for that!" He held his crotch with one paw and gets in a defensive stance in another, ready for her to attack.



"FUNNY...", jumping up to her feet she grabbed a golden golf statue off his desk, "...I COULD HAVE SWORE I SAID THE SAME THING". Using her full arm strength she held the object like a blade and jabbed it into his stomach enough to pierce the hide but not dig into the flesh.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 12, 2020)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "FUNNY...", jumping up to her feet she grabbed a golden golf statue off his desk, "...I COULD HAVE SWORE I SAID THE SAME THING". Using her full arm strength she held the object like a blade and jabbed it into his stomach enough to pierce the hide but not dig into the flesh.



He gets stabbed in the guts and lets out a "GUH!" , but then he grinned and replied, "That tickled." He grabbed her by the arm and swings her, throwing her against the cabinets and then charged at her.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jan 12, 2020)

_


HopeTLioness said:



			He gets stabbed in the guts and lets out a "GUH!" , but then he grinned and replied, "That tickled." He grabbed her by the arm and swings her, throwing her against the cabinets and then charged at her.
		
Click to expand...


My arm!_, Akako's ears rang like sirens from the impact while the lower half of her arm dangled limply. Getting up once more she dodged the incoming attack just as the Ox slammed into the cabinets. "YOU THINK YOUR STRONG, THINK THAT YOUR SIZE MEANS YOUR MORE CAPABLE THAN ME!!!", she gripped her injured appendage," WELL YOUR WRONG, I CAN TAKE DOUBLE WHAT YOU CAN!!!"


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 12, 2020)

GrimnCoyote said:


> _
> My arm!_, Akako's ears rang like sirens from the impact while the lower half of her arm dangled limply. Getting up once more she dodged the incoming attack just as the Ox slammed into the cabinets. "YOU THINK YOUR STRONG, THINK THAT YOUR SIZE MEANS YOUR MORE CAPABLE THAN ME!!!", she gripped her injured appendage," WELL YOUR WRONG, I CAN TAKE DOUBLE WHAT YOU CAN!!!"



The water buffalo slammed into the cabinets and bent the cabinets inward. He growled as he swings his arm back and collided with her jaw. He turn turns around, grabbed her by the tail, and slams her body from side to side a few times before letting her go and throws her against the wall. He grabbed the chair and throws it at her.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jan 12, 2020)

"AHAGH!!!", she cries as her body smacks into the hard wood floor. As the chair cracks over her blood flies from her mouth. "ERG...ITS A...*ARGH* BAD OMEN TO PULL A.....KITSUNES *TAIL*". Desprately the girl tries to get to up but her leg was twisted halfway around. "*AAAHHHGGGGHHH!!!*", Akako wails as she forces her beaten body upward, "I WILL END YOU...even if...I DIE TRYING!!!. I AM...Akako *WANTABE*, SECOND CHILD OF...ergh MY NAMESAKE MOTHER AND MY FATHER RYOKI, AND...I'm...FIGHTING...for...*THE ONE I LOVE!!!*".


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jan 12, 2020)

As the day turned to night, Sash had finished her shift of folding laundry, being escorted by Pedro the alpaca and a sheep guard back to solitary in cuffs. Pedro had been the one to fill her in on the riot plan, and she was grateful to have a friend in a high-ish place. Every night, he shared his chocolate bar with her and they talked. The sheep was also friendly, him and Pedro being friends. Sash looked around to make sure no strange guards were nearby before speaking lowly to the two wooly guards as they walked towards the prison wing. "Big day tomorrow, _da?_ The day of vengeance... all hell break loose, as Westerner say."

( @HopeTLioness )


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 12, 2020)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "AHAGH!!!", she cries as her body smacks into the hard wood floor. As the chair cracks over her blood flies from her mouth. "ERG...ITS A...*ARGH* BAD OMEN TO PULL A.....KITSUNES *TAIL*". Desprately the girl tries to get to up but her leg was twisted halfway around. "*AAAHHHGGGGHHH!!!*", Akako wails as she forces her beaten body upward, "I WILL END YOU...even if...I DIE TRYING!!!. I AM...Akako *WANTABE*, SECOND CHILD OF...ergh MY NAMESAKE MOTHER AND MY FATHER RYOKI, AND...I'm...FIGHTING...for...*THE ONE I LOVE!!!*".



The Warden stood there as he listened to her beautiful speech. He suddenly went into a bellow laugh while holding his stomach. "_Love_?! What utter nonsense!" He grabbed her from the back of her head and forced her to look up at him. "Love is nothing but a social construct that masks weakness. If you ever going to win a fight from here on out, you disregard that belief. The ones who fight for themselves and _only_ themselves have true strength. You lost, little girl, but thanks for the entertainment." And with that, he pulled back his fist and hit her square in the temple, knocking her out. He drops her on the ground and then walked over to his desk. He picked up the phone and made a call. Soon, two guards came in to see the unconscious kitsune and dragged her away to Solitary.

While walking down the hall towards the Warden's office, Satine is seen with a file when she sees two guards taking the unconscious kitsune away. In alarm, the porcupine quickly heads to the office to see the mess and looked to the warden. "Sir! What happened here?"

The Warden was busy collecting his papers that had fell on the ground during the fight and replied,"It got a bit...roughed." He answered casually and then stood up to set the stack on his desk. He turned to look at her and huffed. "What is it?"

Satine approached him and hands him the files. "Here are the files of the patient, James Jackson. His wounds are getting better, but I would like to try some sort of rehabilitation study for his mind. Maybe it could help him with his mental instability."

The Warden took the files and skimmed through it before closing it up. "No."

"Pardon?"

"He's insane. There's no cure for that. Which reminds me, I have decided that he will be sentenced to death and will go to the electric chair tomorrow."

Satine's amber eyes widen in horror as she yelled. "WHAT?! But sir! He hasn't attacked anyone else for the past two months! He may growl at them, but he doesn't physically touch them! You have to reconsider and let me work with him more."

"No. He's dangerous, and needs to be put out of his misery. So he will die along with those two jackals. Also, as of this moment, you are not allowed to see him again. Your time with the raccoon is finished."

Satine glared up at him and yelled, "But sir! I can show you if you just-"

Suddenly, he grabs her by the neck and pulled her towards him. He looked down and pierced into her eyes with his as he spoke lowly,"I don't _care_ about your research! It will be a waste of time, and a waste of _my_ money! Now get your little, spiky ass down into the Infirmary and get back to work!" He pushed her away and let her go as Satine stumbled back, coughing and held her neck. She glared at him before turning and leaving his off. She stormed down the halls with her heels clicking and fire in her eyes burning with hatred.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

At dinner time, Peter, Sal, and Fallon are sitting at a table eating together. The Mandrill wearing a big grin and laughed wholeheartedly. "Aye, mates! We're almost there! Just one more day and it's freedom! Though yee is curious, what ye will do after ya get out?"

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

It was Thurday night, and Reggie is seen with Isabella, having dinner together in the lounge. His handcuffs were off of him since Isabella had a spare key on her. Isabella had prepared lasagna for him and was excited to share it with him. She smiled as she asked politely, "So what do you think of the lasagna?"

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~




Captain TrashPanda said:


> As the day turned to night, Sash had finished her shift of folding laundry, being escorted by Pedro the alpaca and a sheep guard back to solitary in cuffs. Pedro had been the one to fill her in on the riot plan, and she was grateful to have a friend in a high-ish place. Every night, he shared his chocolate bar with her and they talked. The sheep was also friendly, him and Pedro being friends. Sash looked around to make sure no strange guards were nearby before speaking lowly to the two wooly guards as they walked towards the prison wing. "Big day tomorrow, _da?_ The day of vengeance... all hell break loose, as Westerner say."
> 
> ( @HopeTLioness )



Pedro looked to her and smiled. He nod his head as he spoke low back. "Yes, so before they will start, we'll make sure to come to your cell and set you free. I must admit, though, that I am very nervous about this."

(@Liseran Thistle @pandepix @Seph )


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jan 12, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Pedro looked to her and smiled. He nods his head as he spoke low back. "Yes, so before they will start, we'll make sure to come to your cell and set you free. I must admit, though, that I am very nervous about this."


"It is revolution. I have fought my share of them. Give me weapon and I will shine like stars in the night sky." He looked to him and nuzzled his shoulder for a brief moment. "What you are doing is the right thing. Both prisoners and guards will end the tyranny and the brutality of that _cyka blyat _warden." She then looked up ahead as they came to the door leading into the solitary hall. "Here we are... one more night in here."


----------



## Seph (Jan 12, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> The Warden stood there as he listened to her beautiful speech. He suddenly went into a bellow laugh while holding his stomach. "_Love_?! What utter nonsense!" He grabbed her from the back of her head and forced her to look up at him. "Love is nothing but a social construct that masks weakness. If you ever going to win a fight from here on out, you disregard that belief. The ones who fight for themselves and _only_ themselves have true strength. You lost, little girl, but thanks for the entertainment." And with that, he pulled back his fist and hit her square in the temple, knocking her out. He drops her on the ground and then walked over to his desk. He picked up the phone and made a call. Soon, two guards came in to see the unconscious kitsune and dragged her away to Solitary.
> 
> While walking down the hall towards the Warden's office, Satine is seen with a file when she sees two guards taking the unconscious kitsune away. In alarm, the porcupine quickly heads to the office to see the mess and looked to the warden. "Sir! What happened here?"
> 
> ...


Sal's mind had been troubled with what would happen tomorrow, but he tried to get that out of his mind and tried to relax on what might be his last day on this Earth. Fallon's question really got him thinking. "I don't know," Sal answered. "I left everything I had behind when I came to Italy, can't go back now after all this time." He said before pausing. "I'll figure it out along the way. How about you?" Sal asked him.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 12, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> "It is revolution. I have fought my share of them. Give me weapon and I will shine like stars in the night sky." He looked to him and nuzzled his shoulder for a brief moment. "What you are doing is the right thing. Both prisoners and guards will end the tyranny and the brutality of that _cyka blyat _warden." She then looked up ahead as they came to the door leading into the solitary hall. "Here we are... one more night in here."



When she nuzzled him, he looked down on the ground and blushed. "Y-yeah."

As they get closer, they soon sees two guards carrying something to a cell next to Sash's. When they start to get closer, they see it's Akako all beaten up and unconscious. Pedro looked and his eyes widen as he gasped. "Oh, no! What happened to that poor girl!?" 




Seph said:


> Sal's mind had been troubled with what would happen tomorrow, but he tried to get that out of his mind and tried to relax on what might be his last day on this Earth. Fallon's question really got him thinking. "I don't know," Sal answered. "I left everything I had behind when I came to Italy, can't go back now after all this time." He said before pausing. "I'll figure it out along the way. How about you?" Sal asked him.



"Aye. I'd be goin' home back to Ireland and have a farm. Live in peace as I drink beer all day long." he chuckled and looked to Peter. "What about you, lad?"


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jan 12, 2020)

"Sa-sa-Sashashen...ka", Akako whimpered. Her arm hung of the cart as her dilated eyes looked up to the florescent ceiling lights. "I ffff-fuh-failed y-you...my...love", a tear dripped down her cheek, "I w-was to...weak to take on-n tha...t monster, I'm...s-s-sorry".


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jan 12, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> The Warden stood there as he listened to her beautiful speech. He suddenly went into a bellow laugh while holding his stomach. "_Love_?! What utter nonsense!" He grabbed her from the back of her head and forced her to look up at him. "Love is nothing but a social construct that masks weakness. If you ever going to win a fight from here on out, you disregard that belief. The ones who fight for themselves and _only_ themselves have true strength. You lost, little girl, but thanks for the entertainment." And with that, he pulled back his fist and hit her square in the temple, knocking her out. He drops her on the ground and then walked over to his desk. He picked up the phone and made a call. Soon, two guards came in to see the unconscious kitsune and dragged her away to Solitary.
> 
> While walking down the hall towards the Warden's office, Satine is seen with a file when she sees two guards taking the unconscious kitsune away. In alarm, the porcupine quickly heads to the office to see the mess and looked to the warden. "Sir! What happened here?"
> 
> ...



Peter thought about what he would do after he got out. "I'm going home, and checking up on my family after all of this." He said. "There's someone I haven't seen in a long time, and I really miss him."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jan 12, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> When she nuzzled him, he looked down on the ground and blushed. "Y-yeah."
> 
> As they get closer, they soon see two guards carrying something to a cell next to Sash's. When they start to get closer, they see it's Akako all beaten up and unconscious. Pedro looked and his eyes widen as he gasped. "Oh, no! What happened to that poor girl!?"


Sash smiled a small smile before looking up to see the guards handling a body. She immediately recognized the tail and the fur color and her eyes went wide. "AKAKO!!!" She screamed and pulled away from the two wooly guards, making a beeline for the cell next to hers. She blindsided the first guard into the solitary cell and kicked the second one in between the legs, forcing him to the ground. She kneeled and put her cuffed hands under the kitsune's head, raising her up slightly. "_Moy rebenok Akako... chto oni s toboy sdelali? Nadziratel' ... on zaplatit za eto zavtra. On zaplatit krov'yu." 
("My baby Akako... what have they done to you? The warden... he will pay for this tomorrow. He will pay in blood.")
_


GrimnCoyote said:


> "Sa-sa-Sashashen...ka", Akako whimpered. Her arm hung of the cart as her dilated eyes looked up to the florescent ceiling lights. "I ffff-fuh-failed y-you...my...love", a tear dripped down her cheek, "I w-was to...weak to take on-n tha...t monster, I'm...s-s-sorry".


Sash shushed her softly and wiped a tear from her cheek. "Shhh... you are wounded. Just wait... we will make him pay very soon. I promise. _Bog _be with you." With that, she bent down and kissed her lover, staying on her lips until the guards pulled her away.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jan 12, 2020)

"S-sashenka", she said softly with a small smile, "I've...mis-sed you my...l-l-love". Embracing her kiss she weakly brushed her fur with her paw. As Sashenka was pulled away Akako managed to say, "Aitai (I long for you) wh-white wolf".


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 12, 2020)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Peter thought about what he would do after he got out. "I'm going home, and checking up on my family after all of this." He said. "There's someone I haven't seen in a long time, and I really miss him."



"Ah. Missin' yer friend, lad?" He asked as he takes a swig of his drink.




Captain TrashPanda said:


> Sash smiled a small smile before looking up to see the guards handling a body. She immediately recognized the tail and the fur color and her eyes went wide. "AKAKO!!!" She screamed and pulled away from the two wooly guards, making a beeline for the cell next to hers. She blindsided the first guard into the solitary cell and kicked the second one in between the legs, forcing him to the ground. She kneeled and put her cuffed hands under the kitsune's head, raising her up slightly. "_Moy rebenok Akako... chto oni s toboy sdelali? Nadziratel' ... on zaplatit za eto zavtra. On zaplatit krov'yu."
> ("My baby Akako... what have they done to you? The warden... he will pay for this tomorrow. He will pay in blood.")
> _
> Sash shushed her softly and wiped a tear from her cheek. "Shhh... you are wounded. Just wait... we will make him pay very soon. I promise. _Bog _be with you." With that, she bent down and kissed her lover, staying on her lips until the guards pulled her away.



When Sashenka pulled away and ran, Pedro's eyes widen and called out to her, "H-hey, wait!"

The guards suddenly get surprised attacked and taken down easily. The Doberman guard, the one who harassed James earlier, held his crotch as he glared at Sahsenka before grabbing her by the arm and slams her against the wall. "You bitch! I outta kill ya!" Immediately, Pedro ran over and stopped him. "Wait! Don't hurt her!" He grabbed the alpaca by the face and shoves him away. "Back off, punk! Now take this inmate to her cell or I'll pound you like the weakling you are!" Pedro looked up at him fearfully as he slowly walked over and placed a paw on her shoulder before he spoke calmly to her. "Come now. Let me take you back to your cell." Pedro escorted her next door as his friend opened it. He let's her go inside and gently closes the door back. The leopard walked out of the cell and he and the Doberman angerly tossed the poor kitsune in and made her land on the the ground with a loud thud. Pedro gasped and looked at them. "Hey! That wasn't necessary! She was already hurt!" The Doberman turned around and slugged him in the stomach, making the poor alpaca crumple down to his knees while holding his gut. "Now mind your business, you little piss-boy!" He looked to his partner as they slammed the cell door and walked away. Pedro stayed on the ground, holding himself as tears starts to fall on both side of his cheek and whimpering.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jan 12, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> When Sashenka pulled away and ran, Pedro's eyes widen and called out to her, "H-hey, wait!"
> 
> The guards suddenly get surprised attacked and taken down easily. The Doberman guard, the one who harassed James earlier, held his crotch as he glared at Sahsenka before grabbing her by the arm and slams her against the wall. "You bitch! I outta kill ya!" Immediately, Pedro ran over and stopped him. "Wait! Don't hurt her!" He grabbed the alpaca by the face and shoves him away. "Back off, punk! Now take this inmate to her cell or I'll pound you like the weakling you are!" Pedro looked up at him fearfully as he slowly walked over and placed a paw on her shoulder before he spoke calmly to her. "Come now. Let me take you back to your cell." Pedro escorted her next door as his friend opened it. He lets her go inside and gently closes the door back.


Sash yelped as she was slammed against the wall, bearing her fangs and growling. She was about to kick him again when Pedro broke them up. She never looked away from the canine as she was put back into her cell, the door closing as Sash went to the small window to watch the hall.


HopeTLioness said:


> The leopard walked out of the cell and he and the Doberman angerly tossed the poor kitsune in and made her land on the ground with a loud thud. Pedro gasped and looked at them. "Hey! That wasn't necessary! She was already hurt!" The Doberman turned around and slugged him in the stomach, making the poor alpaca crumple down to his knees while holding his gut. "Now mind your business, you little piss-boy!" He looked to his partner as they slammed the cell door and walked away. Pedro stayed on the ground, holding himself as tears start to fall on both sides of his cheek and whimpering.


Sash grimaced as she heard the thud next door, knowing Akako was already hurt bad. She gasped as she watched poor Pedro get punched and fall to the floor, the cowardly guards walking away. Sash sighed and spoke softly to the crying alpaca. "Pedro... Pedro, it will be ok. One more night... and they who pick on those not as strong as them will be no more. I will make sure tomorrow they get dose of own medicine." She was silent for a moment before speaking again. "If... if you wanted hug, I would come out if I could and give hug."


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jan 12, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> "Ah. Missin' yer friend, lad?" He asked as he takes a swig of his drink.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Terribly." Peter said. "Though I guess it is nice we're almost done with this whole place."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 12, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Sash yelped as she was slammed against the wall, bearing her fangs and growling. She was about to kick him again when Pedro broke them up. She never looked away from the canine as she was put back into her cell, the door closing as Sash went to the small window to watch the hall.
> 
> Sash grimaced as she heard the thud next door, knowing Akako was already hurt bad. She gasped as she watched poor Pedro get punched and fall to the floor, the cowardly guards walking away. Sash sighed and spoke softly to the crying alpaca. "Pedro... Pedro, it will be ok. One more night... and they who pick on those not as strong as them will be no more. I will make sure tomorrow they get dose of own medicine." She was silent for a moment before speaking again. "If... if you wanted hug, I would come out if I could and give hug."



The sheep guard kneeled down next to his friend and placed a paw on his shoulder. "She's right. They will get what's coming to them. So chin up, alright?" Pedro sniffled and wiped away his tears. He nod his head and stood up. "Thank you, guys. Hey, can you go get either Miss. Satine or Miss. Isabella? That kitsune would need medical treatment right away." The sheep nod his head and walked off.  Pedro wait til he turned the corner, and made sure the close were clear, before walking over to Sash's cell door and opens it for her.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 12, 2020)

Liseran Thistle said:


> "Terribly." Peter said. "Though I guess it is nice we're almost done with this whole place."



"Well don't ye worry. Tomorrow will be the day for us to conquer. So make sure you gets a good night's rest."


----------



## pandepix (Jan 13, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> The Warden stood there as he listened to her beautiful speech. He suddenly went into a bellow laugh while holding his stomach. "_Love_?! What utter nonsense!" He grabbed her from the back of her head and forced her to look up at him. "Love is nothing but a social construct that masks weakness. If you ever going to win a fight from here on out, you disregard that belief. The ones who fight for themselves and _only_ themselves have true strength. You lost, little girl, but thanks for the entertainment." And with that, he pulled back his fist and hit her square in the temple, knocking her out. He drops her on the ground and then walked over to his desk. He picked up the phone and made a call. Soon, two guards came in to see the unconscious kitsune and dragged her away to Solitary.
> 
> While walking down the hall towards the Warden's office, Satine is seen with a file when she sees two guards taking the unconscious kitsune away. In alarm, the porcupine quickly heads to the office to see the mess and looked to the warden. "Sir! What happened here?"
> 
> ...



Reggie rubbed his hands together in anticipation of trying something new. "Las...ag...na," he says, stumbling over the pronunciation. He gets a bite on his fork and puts it to his nose, taking a big whiff. The smell of new herbs and spices makes mouth water and his stomach rumble. "Well. I must say, it smells delicious." He takes the bite and slowly chews it, savoring the taste. "This...this is AMAZING. I LOVE IT," he exclaims. "You made this??? Incredible. I've never had anything like it." He starts shoveling the lasagna into his mouth, but then slows down, realizing he should savor it.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 13, 2020)

pandepix said:


> Reggie rubbed his hands together in anticipation of trying something new. "Las...ag...na," he says, stumbling over the pronunciation. He gets a bite on his fork and puts it to his nose, taking a big whiff. The smell of new herbs and spices makes mouth water and his stomach rumble. "Well. I must say, it smells delicious." He takes the bite and slowly chews it, savoring the taste. "This...this is AMAZING. I LOVE IT," he exclaims. "You made this??? Incredible. I've never had anything like it." He starts shoveling the lasagna into his mouth, but then slows down, realizing he should savor it.



Isabella smiled big and giggled. "I'm glad that you like it! I have more if you're still hungry."


----------



## pandepix (Jan 13, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Isabella smiled big and giggled. "I'm glad that you like it! I have more if you're still hungry."



"Oh yes, please." He takes a bite on his fork, and looks at Isabella, motioning to feed her, wiggling his eyebrows. "What about you, my dear?"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jan 13, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> The sheep guard kneeled down next to his friend and placed a paw on his shoulder. "She's right. They will get what's coming to them. So chin up, alright?" Pedro sniffled and wiped away his tears. He nods his head and stood up. "Thank you, guys. Hey, can you go get either Miss. Satine or Miss. Isabella? That kitsune would need medical treatment right away." The sheep nod his head and walked off.  Pedro waits till he turned the corner, and made sure the close was clear, before walking over to Sash's cell door and opens it for her.


Sash watched the sheep walk away before looking back to Pedro. Once the door opened she slowly walked out and embraced the alpaca, hugging him close and rubbing his back. She shh'd him softly as they stayed close in the cold hallway before softly speaking. "Keep eyes up... the light at end of tunnel is near. Be strong... you are not just strong, but you are meek. You have strength under control." She kissed his neck softly as she kept him close in her warm fur.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 13, 2020)

pandepix said:


> "Oh yes, please." He takes a bite on his fork, and looks at Isabella, motioning to feed her, wiggling his eyebrows. "What about you, my dear?"



Isabella giggled and nodded her head. "I wouldn't mind a bite." She opened her mouth wide enough so that he can feed her.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 13, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Sash watched the sheep walk away before looking back to Pedro. Once the door opened she slowly walked out and embraced the alpaca, hugging him close and rubbing his back. She shh'd him softly as they stayed close in the cold hallway before softly speaking. "Keep eyes up... the light at end of tunnel is near. Be strong... you are not just strong, but you are meek. You have strength under control." She kissed his neck softly as she kept him close in her warm fur.



Pedro hugged her close as he sniffled. Tears still poured down his cheeks as he begins to sob. "I...I don't understand why animals can be so cruel to each other that way. It's no fair. It's because I'm a prey. They have no idea how scary it is for a herbivore like me to be constantly be surrounded by danger." He sniffled as he listened to her. For a good few minutes, he had calmed down and slowly let go of her. "Thank you, Sashenka." He then looked at her with his big, brown eyes. "That kitsune girl...is she really your lover?"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jan 13, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Pedro hugged her close as he sniffled. Tears still poured down his cheeks as he begins to sob. "I...I don't understand why animals can be so cruel to each other that way. It's no fair. It's because I'm a prey. They have no idea how scary it is for a herbivore like me to be constantly be surrounded by danger." He sniffled as he listened to her. For a good few minutes, he had calmed down and slowly let go of her. "Thank you, Sashenka." He then looked at her with his big, brown eyes. "That kitsune girl...is she really your lover?"


Sash let him go as he slowly backed up and asked her about Akako. She nodded and took a breath before speaking. _“Da..._ she is my love. It is not... traditional, one could say. But I have stood up for her and defended her as long as we’ve been together. I love her... and she loves me. She is my companion... and when we escape tomorrow, she’ll be my companion in the free world.”


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 13, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Sash let him go as he slowly backed up and asked her about Akako. She nodded and took a breath before speaking. _“Da..._ she is my love. It is not... traditional, one could say. But I have stood up for her and defended her as long as we’ve been together. I love her... and she loves me. She is my companion... and when we escape tomorrow, she’ll be my companion in the free world.”



Pedro stood and listen as Sash explained herself. He was a little hurt inside due to the fact that he had developed a small crush on her, but he knows that he's not strong enough to defend her or had any chance to be with her. With a heavy heart, he gave her a sad smile and took her by the paws. "Then...you must go to her. She needs you now. I'll open up the door and let you stay with her until it's time for my shift change." He slowly let's go and goes to Akako's door and opens it. He held the door out for Sash and waits til she entered the room before closing it.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jan 13, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Pedro stood and listen as Sash explained herself. He was a little hurt inside due to the fact that he had developed a small crush on her, but he knows that he's not strong enough to defend her or had any chance to be with her. With a heavy heart, he gave her a sad smile and took her by the paws. "Then...you must go to her. She needs you now. I'll open up the door and let you stay with her until it's time for my shift change." He slowly let's go and goes to Akako's door and opens it. He held the door out for Sash and waits til she entered the room before closing it.


Sash smiled softly as she could tell he cared for her. She nodded and slowly went inside the open cell, nodding to Pedro and speaking softly. “_Spasibo, _Pedro.” She looked down to the injured kitsune on the floor and sighed, a tear running down her face. She bent down and picked her up under the knees and her neck and softly set her on the bed. She ran a paw down her face and wiped her tears away before speaking. “Do not worry _moya lyubov’, _I am here. It will be ok.” She looked her over and saw her lower leg was twisted out of place and her arm was pointing at a wierd angle. “Dislocated knee... broken arm... not good.” She took a hold of her lower leg and looked to Akako. “This hurts me more then you... I am going to pop you leg back. Ok?”


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jan 13, 2020)

Akako was slipping in and out of consciousness when Sashenka entered the cell. "You've returned...", she smiled and limply wagged her tail, "I don't care how much...it hurts as long as your here".


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jan 13, 2020)

GrimnCoyote said:


> Akako was slipping in and out of consciousness when Sashenka entered the cell. "You've returned...", she smiled and limply wagged her tail, "I don't care how much...it hurts as long as your here".


Sash took a breath and took a hold of her leg, putting it back in place with a loud _SNAP. _She drew the cross on her chest in Russian Orthodox fashion as she shushed Akako’s cry of pain. “There... it will hurt, but at least it will be in place. Your arm... it is broken without doubt. Maybe the nurse can set it. It is not out of place, or twisted. Just broken, I think.” She kissed Akako before sitting beside her on the bed and rubbing her head softly, comforting her and being by her side as they waited for a nurse.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jan 13, 2020)

"*AAAAGGGGHHHH!!!*", she wailed under Sashenka's hand. Gripping her partners paw she wept. Looking up to the wolf with tear filled eyes she muttered, "I'm so sorry Sashenka, I tried to fight for you and all those innocent this prison has harmed but...I failed".


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jan 13, 2020)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "*AAAAGGGGHHHH!!!*", she wailed under Sashenka's hand. Gripping her partner's paw she wept. Looking up to the wolf with tear-filled eyes she muttered, "I'm so sorry Sashenka, I tried to fight for you and all those innocent this prison has harmed but...I failed".


Sash shushed her and held her trembling paw, rubbing it and consoling her. "Shhh... it will be ok. You fought hard... tomorrow is our day. We will avenge blood of innocent in a revolution the whole world will know about." She kissed her paw and rubbed her chest. "Hush now... rest. Medic will be here soon. They will fix you up."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 13, 2020)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "*AAAAGGGGHHHH!!!*", she wailed under Sashenka's hand. Gripping her partners paw she wept. Looking up to the wolf with tear filled eyes she muttered, "I'm so sorry Sashenka, I tried to fight for you and all those innocent this prison has harmed but...I failed".





Captain TrashPanda said:


> Sash shushed her and held her trembling paw, rubbing it and consoling her. "Shhh... it will be ok. You fought hard... tomorrow is our day. We will avenge blood of innocent in a revolution the whole world will know about." She kissed her paw and rubbed her chest. "Hush now... rest. Medic will be here soon. They will fix you up."



Satine was in the infirmary, packing some supplies in her office when the sheep guard came for her. Using this as an excuse to go see James afterwards, she decided to help and followed him back to Solitary. Pedro was standing by the wall between Akako and Sash's cell when his friend and the nurse walked up. Pedro gently knocked on Akako's cell door and spoke softly. "The nurse is here." He then opened it up and let her in. Satine walked in to see the two in the bed and raised a brow. "Umm...what is this?" She then sighed and shook her head. "Never mind. I assume she's the patient?" She nod her head to Akako.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jan 13, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Satine was in the infirmary, packing some supplies in her office when the sheep guard came for her. Using this as an excuse to go see James afterward, she decided to help and followed him back to Solitary. Pedro was standing by the wall between Akako and Sash's cell when his friend and the nurse walked up. Pedro gently knocked on Akako's cell door and spoke softly. "The nurse is here." He then opened it up and let her in. Satine walked in to see the two in the bed and raised a brow. "Umm...what is this?" She then sighed and shook her head. "Never mind. I assume she's the patient?" She nods her head to Akako.


Sash looked to the porcupine and was about to speak when she asked her question. She nodded and spoke with a small smirk on her face. "_Da, _she is. I will leave so you can treat her." She planted a kiss on Akako's forehead and whispered, _"Spi spokoyno, moya lyubov' (Sleep well, my love)," _before walking out and into the hall. She went to Pedro and took his hands, a small smile on her face as she spoke with gratitude. "I thank you, Pedro. You are good man... I will see you in morning." She pecked a kiss on his mouth and grinned big before turning back into her cell, walking inside and pulling the door shut. She climbed onto the bed and got under the blankets before falling asleep.

Meanwhile, James was in his cell as always, hearing the commotion outside but not caring enough to look out and see what happened. He was sitting up in his bed with a wicked grin on his face, foam matting the fur around his mouth as he watched the door in insanity.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jan 13, 2020)

"Wait don't...leave me...",  Akako was suddently silenced by the ringing in her ears. "Erg...hurts...bad", she grumbled holding with her working arm.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 13, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> She went to Pedro and took his hands, a small smile on her face as she spoke with gratitude. "I thank you, Pedro. You are good man... I will see you in morning." She pecked a kiss on his mouth and grinned big before turning back into her cell, walking inside and pulling the door shut. She climbed onto the bed and got under the blankets before falling asleep.



Pedro smiled when Sashenka went to him and held his paws. He nod to her and was about to tell her that he will see her in the morning as well when she suddenly pecked a kiss on the mouth, surprising him. His eyes was widen as he felt his cheeks and face turn red. And as she went back to her cell, he tried his hardest to suppress his giggle. He then walked down the hall with a happy skip to it.




Captain TrashPanda said:


> Sash looked to the porcupine and was about to speak when she asked her question. She nodded and spoke with a small smirk on her face. "_Da, _she is. I will leave so you can treat her." She planted a kiss on Akako's forehead and whispered, _"Spi spokoyno, moya lyubov' (Sleep well, my love)," _before walking out and into the hall.





GrimnCoyote said:


> "Wait don't...leave me...",  Akako was suddently silenced by the ringing in her ears. "Erg...hurts...bad", she grumbled holding with her working arm.



"Don't worry. You will see her tomorrow." Satine said and walked over to set her bag on the bed and start taking supplies out. "Alright. Let's get to work." For about a half an hour, the porcupine worked on the kitsune and treated her wounds. She put a sling for her broken arm, and put ointment and bandages on her tail and forehead, and cleaned off any blood on her. After she gets done fixing her up, she fed her painkillers and helped her drink some water and leave her cell to rest. The sheep guard opened the cell door for her and closed behind it, as he bowed his head to her and thanked her. Then Satine looked around and asked the sheep guard to open James' cell. The sheep was hesitant a bit but walked over to the cell door and opened it. Satine walked in and had the door closed behind her. She just stood at the door and looked over at James.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jan 13, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Then Satine looked around and asked the sheep guard to open James' cell. The sheep was hesitant a bit but walked over to the cell door and opened it. Satine walked in and had the door closed behind her. She just stood at the door and looked over at James.


James snapped his maw at the sheep as he saw him, but when he saw Satine his pupils got big and he shook his head in confusion. "S-Satine? What are y-you doing here? Isn't it late? I th-th-thought you were gonna be gone all day." He wiped his face and tilted his head, not knowing why she was here. He was grateful she was there though, just confused.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 13, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James snapped his maw at the sheep as he saw him, but when he saw Satine his pupils got big and he shook his head in confusion. "S-Satine? What are y-you doing here? Isn't it late? I th-th-thought you were gonna be gone all day." He wiped his face and tilted his head, not knowing why she was here. He was grateful she was there though, just confused.



Satine sighed as she walked over and sat on the bed next to him. She hung her head and cleared her throat. "James, they don't want me to see you anymore. In fact, I'm not supposed to be here at all. But I wanted to see you." She looked at him in the eyes. "The Warden has sentenced you to death and will be put in the electric chair in the morning."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jan 13, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Satine sighed as she walked over and sat on the bed next to him. She hung her head and cleared her throat. "James, they don't want me to see you anymore. In fact, I'm not supposed to be here at all. But I wanted to see you." She looked at him in the eyes. "The Warden has sentenced you to death and you will be put in the electric chair in the morning."


James was silent as he heard the news, his broken mind unable to fully process that. He sputtered over his words before stopping, that sick, wicked grin returning. He bared his teeth but didn't growl before speaking. "Good... let them come. I'll be waiting for them. If they want to take me down, I'll take them all down with me." He then snapped out of it and whimpered slightly, rubbing his face in concern. "Wh-what?! What did I d-do? I've been good, I've not caused any trouble! Surely there's something that can be done..." He took a breath to speak before just stopping, not able to speak as a tear ran down his face. "...I'll never see my family again... I don't wanna die Satine."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 13, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James was silent as he heard the news, his broken mind unable to fully process that. He sputtered over his words before stopping, that sick, wicked grin returning. He bared his teeth but didn't growl before speaking. "Good... let them come. I'll be waiting for them. If they want to take me down, I'll take them all down with me." He then snapped out of it and whimpered slightly, rubbing his face in concern. "Wh-what?! What did I d-do? I've been good, I've not caused any trouble! Surely there's something that can be done..." He took a breath to speak before just stopping, not able to speak as a tear ran down his face. "...I'll never see my family again... I don't wanna die Satine."



The porcupine quickly grabbed his paws and spoke with determination. "And you won't die! I won't allow them to! That's why I'm here now!" She leaned in close to him and spoke low, "Listen, the Warden has orders to execute you and the jackals. But what he doesn't know is that the inmates and some of the staff members are planning a break out tomorrow. And when the riot starts at both here and the mines, all hell will break loose. I will try to come and get you out, but if I don't come, and you happen to find your way out, can you meet me at the entrance?"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jan 13, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> The porcupine quickly grabbed his paws and spoke with determination. "And you won't die! I won't allow them to! That's why I'm here now!" She leaned in close to him and spoke low, "Listen, the Warden has orders to execute you and the jackals. But what he doesn't know is that the inmates and some of the staff members are planning a breakout tomorrow. And when the riot starts at both here and the mines, all hell will break loose. I will try to come and get you out, but if I don't come, and you happen to find your way out, can you meet me at the entrance?"


James looked up to her and listened as she talked about the escape plan. His eye went wide and he nodded as she finished. "Y-yes, of course. W-when they come for me... I g-guess I'll make m-my last stand." He reached around her and hugged her waist, tears rolling down his face as he sniffled and began to cry. "Th-thank you Satine... for e-everything."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 13, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James looked up to her and listened as she talked about the escape plan. His eye went wide and he nodded as she finished. "Y-yes, of course. W-when they come for me... I g-guess I'll make m-my last stand." He reached around her and hugged her waist, tears rolling down his face as he sniffled and began to cry. "Th-thank you Satine... for e-everything."



Satine's eyes lowered as he hugged and cried on her. "James...." She wrapped her arms around his sides and buried her nose into his neck. She rubbed his back and shushed him softly and waits til he's ready to let her go.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jan 13, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Satine's eyes lowered as he hugged and cried on her. "James...." She wrapped her arms around his sides and buried her nose into his neck. She rubbed his back and shushed him softly and waits til he's ready to let her go.


James cried for a few minutes before letting go, wiping his eye and clearing his throat. "Well... only two ways out now. Fight, or out in a body bag. I'll s-see you in the morning." He scooted away from her and sat in the corner, tucking his knees into his chest as his insanity started knawing at him.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 13, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James cried for a few minutes before letting go, wiping his eye and clearing his throat. "Well... only two ways out now. Fight, or out in a body bag. I'll s-see you in the morning." He scooted away from her and sat in the corner, tucking his knees into his chest as his insanity started knawing at him.



She nod to him and got up. "See you in the morning." She replied before leaving the cell and the prison to get ready for the next day.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jan 13, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> She nod to him and got up. "See you in the morning." She replied before leaving the cell and the prison to get ready for the next day.


James turned himself around so that he faced the corner, his insanity consuming him as he growled at the wall. He rocked back and forth as he stared at the concrete, muttering incoherently before passing out sometime early in the morning in an odd crumpled up ball.


----------



## pandepix (Jan 14, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Isabella giggled and nodded her head. "I wouldn't mind a bite." She opened her mouth wide enough so that he can feed her.



Reggie giggles and puts the fork in Isa's mouth, staring deeply into her eyes as he feeds her. "One day, Isabella...one day we'll both be outta this place and we'll be able to do whatever we want." He quietly purrs, enjoying their time together.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 14, 2020)

pandepix said:


> Reggie giggles and puts the fork in Isa's mouth, staring deeply into her eyes as he feeds her. "One day, Isabella...one day we'll both be outta this place and we'll be able to do whatever we want." He quietly purrs, enjoying their time together.



Isabella took a bite and moans in delight. She giggled as she chewed and swallowed her food. When he mentioned about leaving , she smiled. "It might be sooner than you think, Reggie." She took a look towards the door before she explained. "There's going to be a break out tomorrow. All the inmates and some of the staff is going to start a riot both here and the mines. And trust me, it will be chaotic. So, Reggie, when everything goes crazy, please promise me that you will get out of this alive." She grabbed his paw and stared into them with concern.


----------



## pandepix (Jan 14, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Isabella took a bite and moans in delight. She giggled as she chewed and swallowed her food. When he mentioned about leaving , she smiled. "It might be sooner than you think, Reggie." She took a look towards the door before she explained. "There's going to be a break out tomorrow. All the inmates and some of the staff is going to start a riot both here and the mines. And trust me, it will be chaotic. So, Reggie, when everything goes crazy, please promise me that you will get out of this alive." She grabbed his paw and stared into them with concern.



Reggie gasps hearing the news. He looks at her, his eyes wide. "I knew something was going on. The air about this place has gotten tense the past few weeks." He squeezes Isabella's paw tightly. "Come with me. Please. I don't want to go without you."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 14, 2020)

pandepix said:


> Reggie gasps hearing the news. He looks at her, his eyes wide. "I knew something was going on. The air about this place has gotten tense the past few weeks." He squeezes Isabella's paw tightly. "Come with me. Please. I don't want to go without you."


 
Isabella smiled up at him and replied, "Of course I'll go with you. But there's something I must do. You'll be at the mines tomorrow, right? When you and the others take care of the guards, hide somewhere in the mines and I will come to you as soon as I can." She stood up in her chair and leans forward to kiss him on the mouth. She held it for a brief moment before pulling away. "For good luck."


----------



## pandepix (Jan 14, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Isabella smiled up at him and replied, "Of course I'll go with you. But there's something I must do. You'll be at the mines tomorrow, right? When you and the others take care of the guards, hide somewhere in the mines and I will come to you as soon as I can." She stood up in her chair and leans forward to kiss him on the mouth. She held it for a brief moment before pulling away. "For good luck."



Reggie nods profusely. "I'll wait for you, I swear." He starts to leave, but stops and is surprised when Isabella kisses him. For a few seconds, the world stops and his heart flutters. He kisses her back gently and then starts smiling goofily, like a love drunk idiot. "Finally got my kiss then." He wiggles his eyebrows playfully and squeezes her paw on last time before leaving and heading back to his cell, tail swishing back and forth in excitement and happiness.


----------



## Zenkiki (Jan 14, 2020)

January 2nd, 1925.
The prison guards finished letting B block out to eat lunch, like any other day. The guards idly push the prisoners into the cafeteria for the thousandth time. Lance looks at his boys and nods seeing it is just about time. The dingo stood up to dump his empty trey off. Three men near the A block hall stood and rushed the guard on their end.
[Fallon does what ] [Hunter does what]

Hearing the commotion going on the guards in S-Cafeteria turned their attention towards the men's lunchroom.
[Mama tells her girls to do what]
[Rada and Cleo do what for the escape]
-----------
At the mines Maxwell grins and nods to Jax telling him it is time. The larger lion in the group of 5 bound together swings his pickaxes at the guard as hard as he could and quickly kills him as he wasn't paying attention. Then grabbed the pick from one of the other miners and starts hammering away at the connecting rod. Max was released first, as he runs to grab the explosives. 
[Jax how do you prep for the riot once the lion splits your rod?]


----------



## JackJackal (Jan 14, 2020)

Zenkiki said:


> At the mines Maxwell grins and nods to Jax telling him it is time. The larger lion in the group of 5 bound together swings his pickaxes at the guard as hard as he could and quickly kills him as he wasn't paying attention. Then grabbed the pick from one of the other miners and starts hammering away at the connecting rod. Max was released first, as he runs to grab the explosives.
> [Jax how do you prep for the riot once the lion splits your rod?]


Once he was free Jax immediately went to loot the guard's body grabbing his baton and brass knuckles slipping them on before helping to free everyone.  He was through moping around and feeling sorry for himself.  Hell he'd been done for a while. Now it was time to take back his freedom and his brother.by any means necessary!


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 14, 2020)

Zenkiki said:


> January 2nd, 1925.
> The prison guards finished letting B block out to eat lunch, like any other day. The guards idly push the prisoners into the cafeteria for the thousandth time. Lance looks at his boys and nods seeing it is just about time. The dingo stood up to dump his empty trey off. Three men near the A block hall stood and rushed the guard on their end.



Hunter, being the most built, quickly goes after another guard and disarms him. He gave a mighty kick and knock him out. Fallon stood on the table and started to yell, "IT'S TIME, BOYS! RAISE SOME HELL!!!!" Immediately, the cafeteria goes into an uproar as inmates starts throwing things and thrashing about. The guards doing their best to contain the situation, but failing miserably.



Zenkiki said:


> Hearing the commotion going on the guards in S-Cafeteria turned their attention towards the men's lunchroom.



As soon as they hear the commotion, Mama Shank instructed the girls to do their part and they nod to her. Cleo walks up to a guard and cause a "fight" with another inmate. A guard goes over to stops it, but then, another two inmates starts a fight, and another guard goes to stop them, but when the guard come to them, they immediately turns around and attack the guards. Soon the whole room starts to go wild. While chaos goes on, Rada sneaks into the kitchen to get the rest of the explosives that Maxwell provided.


----------



## Zenkiki (Jan 14, 2020)

JackJackal said:


> Once he was free Jax immediately went to loot the guard's body grabbing his baton and brass knuckles slipping them on before helping to free everyone.  He was through moping around and feeling sorry for himself.  Hell he'd been done for a while. Now it was time to take back his freedom and his brother.by any means necessary!


Now that one group of five were free, they could move independently and not be restricted so tightly, suddenly the guard's absence was noticed by another, and a shout came from down the hall (towards the surface) about 40 feet, and raised higher so that both sides could only see each other's shins. He shouts down towards the group, "Austin report!" After not getting a reply in 5 seconds he drew his pistol from his hip holster and held it in both hands. "Get on your knees prisoners!" He shouts angrily towards the group slowly stepping forwards watching their feet. 
[Jax, what do you do as he is still too far to run and beat his ass?]
[Reggie you are hooked in a group with 4 strangers and hear the shouting. Two group mates start to yank you from the mine wall, what do you do?]
Tyler looks around at Peter as the guard in their arm runs by to back up the armed guard. He looks at Peter and nods, 
[Peter do you try and strangle him or something else with Tyler?]
-----



HopeTLioness said:


> Hunter, being the most built, quickly goes after another guard and disarms him. He gave a mighty kick and knock him out. Fallon stood on the table and started to yell, "IT'S TIME, BOYS! RAISE SOME HELL!!!!" Immediately, the cafeteria goes into an uproar as inmates starts throwing things and thrashing about. The guards doing their best to contain the situation, but failing miserably.
> 
> 
> 
> As soon as they hear the commotion, Mama Shank instructed the girls to do their part and they nod to her. Cleo walks up to a guard and cause a "fight" with another inmate. A guard goes over to stops it, but then, another two inmates starts a fight, and another guard goes to stop them, but when the guard come to them, they immediately turns around and attack the guards. Soon the whole room starts to go wild. While chaos goes on, Rada sneaks into the kitchen to get the rest of the explosives that Maxwell provided.


As B block explodes more guards are sent out. One of which is the same gorilla who cracked the floor facing Jack. 8 more men are rushed into the room, shooting their rifles at people. Seeing the cafeteria in chaos and beyond recovery. 
[Hunter, Fallon, Sal]

7 guards started running into the female cafeteria to calm things down as it would be easier to do that then with women then men.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jan 14, 2020)

Zenkiki said:


> Now that one group of five were free, they could move independently and not be restricted so tightly, suddenly the guard's absence was noticed by another, and a shout came from down the hall (towards the surface) about 40 feet, and raised higher so that both sides could only see each other's shins. He shouts down towards the group, "Austin report!" After not getting a reply in 5 seconds he drew his pistol from his hip holster and held it in both hands. "Get on your knees prisoners!" He shouts angrily towards the group slowly stepping forwards watching their feet.
> [Jax, what do you do as he is still too far to run and beat his ass?]
> [Reggie you are hooked in a group with 4 strangers and hear the shouting. Two group mates start to yank you from the mine wall, what do you do?]
> Tyler looks around at Peter as the guard in their arm runs by to back up the armed guard. He looks at Peter and nods,
> ...



Peter ran up behind the guard, his chains in hand, and wrapped them around the guards neck, pulling him down to the ground. He dragged him back with the chain, trying to keep him as far from the others as he possibly could. Seeing as this was the first time he's ever actually choked someone, he was at least happy that it was working.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jan 14, 2020)

Zenkiki said:


> Now that one group of five were free, they could move independently and not be restricted so tightly, suddenly the guard's absence was noticed by another, and a shout came from down the hall (towards the surface) about 40 feet, and raised higher so that both sides could only see each other's shins. He shouts down towards the group, "Austin report!" After not getting a reply in 5 seconds he drew his pistol from his hip holster and held it in both hands. "Get on your knees prisoners!" He shouts angrily towards the group slowly stepping forwards watching their feet.
> [Jax, what do you do as he is still too far to run and beat his ass?]
> [Reggie you are hooked in a group with 4 strangers and hear the shouting. Two group mates start to yank you from the mine wall, what do you do?]
> Tyler looks around at Peter as the guard in their arm runs by to back up the armed guard. He looks at Peter and nods,
> ...


Reggie was working away when he heard the yelling. He was about to look to where it came from when his chain gang yanked him away from the wall. He made a small yelp in surprise before looking to the group with a grin. “I suppose it’s time for the riot, right? What’s our plan?”


----------



## Seph (Jan 14, 2020)

Zenkiki said:


> Now that one group of five were free, they could move independently and not be restricted so tightly, suddenly the guard's absence was noticed by another, and a shout came from down the hall (towards the surface) about 40 feet, and raised higher so that both sides could only see each other's shins. He shouts down towards the group, "Austin report!" After not getting a reply in 5 seconds he drew his pistol from his hip holster and held it in both hands. "Get on your knees prisoners!" He shouts angrily towards the group slowly stepping forwards watching their feet.
> [Jax, what do you do as he is still too far to run and beat his ass?]
> [Reggie you are hooked in a group with 4 strangers and hear the shouting. Two group mates start to yank you from the mine wall, what do you do?]
> Tyler looks around at Peter as the guard in their arm runs by to back up the armed guard. He looks at Peter and nods,
> ...



Sal had been waiting for this, and he knew who his target was, now he just had to get to him. Sal stayed in his seat as the chaos erupted around him, calmly eating as he waited for the gorilla to get close enough. Once Sal deemed him close enough he sprang into, moving as fast he could he stood up, turned around and pushed the gorilla, catching him off guard and knocking him down. Sal had to get the gorilla somewhere more enclosed, where he had more places to throw him into. Cell block B was the perfect place for this. Gor, the gorilla, looked up at Sal with a face of pure rage and shot up before charging the bear. Sal braced himself as he gorilla hit him, the impact making him take a few steps back. Sal put his arms in front of him and caught the gorilla by the shoulders before pushing back with his own weight. Sal outweighed this gorilla, he had over 200 pounds more, and he used to push Gor back. Sal let out a growl of effort as he pushed Gor back into block B. Once they were there Sal put his weight into one last shove and pushed Gor further in, putting a little room in between them.


----------



## Seph (Jan 14, 2020)

As they both sized each other up Sal decided to make the first move. He charged forward in an attempt to get his hands around the gorilla. Once Sal got close enough Gor threw a right handed uppercut, Sal had enough time to see the attack coming and grabbed the gorilla’s arm by the wrist, stopping his attack. Seeing his window, Sal headbutted Gor, making the gorilla stumble back in shock. Sal had no plans of stopping, he lunged for the gorilla again to get his hands around him. Gor saw the bear going for him and responded by punching Sal directly in the nose. Sal stumbled back and fell to one knee. His nose was extra sensitive to damage and the pain Sal felt was enough to make tears start welling up in his eyes. 


Gor saw the tears in the bear’s eyes and let out a sadistic chuckle, then he charged Sal on all fours, intending to tackle him. Rage was starting to build in Sal as well, and he looked up to see the gorilla charging at him. He stayed down, laying a trap for the charging beast. Once Gor got close enough Sal sprang into action. Any pain he felt before was gone now, the adrenaline fueling his every movement. Sal closed the distance between them quicker than Gor would have thought possible for a fur of his size. He caught Gor by the head and drove it into the ground, grinding the gorilla’s face into the ground as he lost his momentum. 


Now Sal had both hands around the gorilla’s head, a position where he had the advantage. Sal started to lift the gorilla up by the head and started lifting him off the ground, Gor hit the bear’s elbows freeing himself and causing him to fall to the ground. Without hesitation, Gor launched a punch directly at the bear’s groin. Sal fell to his knees again as he let out a high pitched groan of pain. As Gor got to his feet he watched as the bear fell over onto his back, now holding his groin and writhing in pain. Gor got close enough before launching into a jump, intending to slam his fists down on Sal’s chest . But Sal was faster, he kicked out his legs and caught the gorilla in the stomach, sending him back from where he came. 


Sal slowly got to his feet as Gor did the same, they met eyes as both finally got to their feet. Sal let out a roar as he started charging at Gor. Gor also roared and banged on his chest as he charged directly at the bear on all fours. They collided with the force of almost 900 pounds. As they started grappling Sal realized he had the clear advantage and could do what he did best. Sal dug his claws into the gorillas bulging shoulder muscles and used all the strength he could muster to throw him into the nearby wall. Gor got up almost immediately and got his right hand on Sal’s head, he then slammed the bear’s head into the same wall causing Sal to stumble backward. But the disorientation didn’t last long as he realized Gor was coming for him.


Gor charged forward on all fours but Sal was ready and met him with a clothesline to the neck. Gor wasn’t even phased and punched Sal in the side of his left knee from the ground, bending it inwards. Sal fell down to his knee as Gor got up, Sal tried to get up but his knee didn’t seem to be working. Gor roared before unleashing 5 fast punches into Sal chest, knocking the breath out of the bear. Gor wound up for a few seconds before unleashing a ground-breaking punch right into Sal’s nose. 


 Sal fell onto his back now holding his nose, it was pouring blood and he couldn’t get any breath out of it. He tried to stand up again but the gorilla rushed him, Sal tried to swat him away with the back of his hand but the attack missed completely and Gor got one hand around Sal’s head while the other was ready to hit the nose again. Sal responded by getting his own hands around the gorilla’s neck and started trying to choke him out. Gor used his own arms to break Sal’s grip and got ready for another punch. Then Gor went for a punch to the stomach, trying to knock his breath out again, seeing no other option Sal braced himself for the impact. 


 What would usually have been a ground shattering punch bounced off the thick fat that Gor tried to hit, but Gor wasn’t done yet. He launched a left handed uppercut sending Sal stumbling backwards. When Gor rushed the bear again he noticed the bear was getting ready to swat at him again. Gor used his left hand to block the attack and rammed his shoulder into Sal’s gut. Sal coughed a couple times while Gor wound up for another punch. At the last second before the punch would have landed Sal ducked down and maneuvered his way behind the gorilla.


 Sal reach both hands around the gorilla and tried to pick him up, Gor countered by elbowing Sal in the nose sending shooting pains from the already broken nose. Once Sal dropped him again the grappling started again, they pushed each other all over the hallway, into walls, into now empty cells, but neither could gain the advantage. In one of the cells, Gor had pushed Sal into it, but when Gor went to follow up on it, Sal grabbed him the collar of his now very ripped uniform and slammed his face into the mirror above the sink. Gor seemed unphased by this so Sal didn’t stop, he kept Gor’s head in his grip while he prepared to try to end this. 


 Sal pushed Gor’s head down towards the sink and tried slamming it down but Gor was too strong. Gor tried to get out but now Sal had put his weight into it, and they were at a standstill. Before Gor could respond, Sal decided to put all of his weight into it, he suddenly jumped up whatever few inches his weak knees could muster before tucking in his legs so that he would land on his knees. The sudden weight smashed Gor’s head right through the sink and down onto the concrete below. Sal thought is over until the gorilla started rising again. Sal looked on in horror as the gorilla rose to his feet once again, Sal struggled to get to his, this fight had worn on him already. Without warning Gor uppercutted Sal. He fell back against the wall, the cell was too small for him to go anywhere. Gor went for another but Sal was ready, he grabbed the Gorilla’s forearm with his left to stop the punch as he put his right around Gor’s neck. 


 Sal struggled to keep control of the raging Gorilla but he had to muster any strength that he could to slowly lift Gor up. He got Gor’s feet off the ground and knew that he had to get him higher. He moved his left hand to Gor’s back and gripped hard. While the gorilla thrashed hitting Sal with all kinds of punches to his face, Sal mustered any strength he could and lifted the gorilla. The last of Sal’s strength was used to hoist the gorilla up, causing his head to hit the low cell ceiling, and he choke slammed him onto the bed. Sal fell down with Gor, his legs almost unable to hold him anymore, the full 900 pounds of force was put into the bunk bed, and then Gor. As the gorilla slammed through the beds the metal frames twisted and bent around him. Sal fell to the ground next to the bunk bed, he heard a low groaning coming from the beds. Sal slowly lifted his head as he saw what happened. Gor laid there, a sharp metal pole impaling him through the stomach. Sal looked over the bruised, bloody, and mangled body of the gorilla, and let out a small chuckle at the sight. 


As Sal watched the raging gorilla look at him with pure hate his chuckle grew into a full laugh. “You haven’t won!” Gor yelled as wrapped his hands around the pole that impaled him. He started pulling himself up, a look of pure determination on his face. Sal’s laughing stopped when he saw this, and a serious look crossed his face. He reached over and grabbed another broken metal bar from the bed. It’s tip was sharpened from the break and Sal looked from the bar back to the gorilla. 


“Winning is survival gorilla.” Sal said as he put an arm on the wall and used the bar to get to his feet. Gor was slowly and painfully dragging himself up the pole and trying to get off. Sal met the gorillas eyes as he took a step closer. “And you didn’t.” Sal said as he drove the sharpened pole directly into Gor’s chest, pushing him back down onto the ground. Blood started pouring out of Gor’s new chest wound and he started coughing up blood. Sal looked down on him with a serious expression as the gorilla breathed his last. 


Once the gorilla was dead, Sal laughter came back, although he was 2 steps away from death had never felt so alive. The sense of accomplishment removed any thought of his broken body, the ground cracking gorilla had been killed by a big fat bear. Sal couldn’t help but laugh at it, he had to brace himself against the wall as he tried to calm down. He couldn’t breathe out of his nose and almost passed out because of it. Sal knew he had to leave the little cell they ended up in to escape the prison but he couldn’t help but admire his achievement. After a few seconds of admiring, Sal finally pulled the bar out of the gorilla and used it as a cane, his left knee wasn't going be taking him anywhere anytime soon. He hobbled out back to the cafeteria, hunching his back slightly to use the small bloody bar as a cane.


----------



## JackJackal (Jan 14, 2020)

Zenkiki said:


> Now that one group of five were free, they could move independently and not be restricted so tightly, suddenly the guard's absence was noticed by another, and a shout came from down the hall (towards the surface) about 40 feet, and raised higher so that both sides could only see each other's shins. He shouts down towards the group, "Austin report!" After not getting a reply in 5 seconds he drew his pistol from his hip holster and held it in both hands. "Get on your knees prisoners!" He shouts angrily towards the group slowly stepping forwards watching their feet.


With what was around him Jax couldn't do much. The guard had a distance advantage on him since. He decided to wait for one of the others to make a move since there was nothing he could do


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 14, 2020)

Zenkiki said:


> As B block explodes more guards are sent out. One of which is the same gorilla who cracked the floor facing Jack. 8 more men are rushed into the room, shooting their rifles at people. Seeing the cafeteria in chaos and beyond recovery.



The guns started firing, the inmates started to get out of the way of the gunshot. 




Zenkiki said:


> 7 guards started running into the female cafeteria to calm things down as it would be easier to do that then with women then men.



Rada sets a dynamite in the kitchen, lit it, and ran out. The guards kept trying to sustains the female inmates until all of a sudden...

*KABOOM!!!!!*

The kitchen gets blown up as everyone in the female cafeteria get jolted or falls. They see that a giant hole was made and every female starts to head for the made exit. 

In the other cafeteria, everyone heard the loud explosion. This gave Fallon the signal as he made his way to the kitchen to set up his dynamite. While the Mandrill does that, Hunter busies himself taking on the guards. He gets behind one with a rifle and snapped his neck. Then he takes a rifle and starts going after the other guards with guns.

Running down the Solitary hall, Pedro and his friend, Luis, hurries along towards Sash and Akako's cell. They unlocked it and opened it up.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jan 14, 2020)

Akako awoke from her sleep started. Jumping up she asked frantically, "what's going on?!. Is Sashenka alright?!", she crawled out of bed.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jan 14, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> The guns started firing, the inmates started to get out of the way of the gunshot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sash had been awake and waiting for a sign when she heard the faint boom of an explosion. She quickly stood up and went to the door, hearing footsteps down the hall. She saw Pedro come unlock her cell and she grinned big. She threw open the door and quickly made her way to Akako’s cell. “*Spasibo,* Pedro!”


GrimnCoyote said:


> Akako awoke from her sleep started. Jumping up she asked frantically, "what's going on?!. Is Sashenka alright?!", she crawled out of bed.


Sash quickly went into her cell and shushed Akako. “Hush now my love, revolution has begun. I am fine.” Carefully, Sash hoisted the injures kitsune onto her shoulder and held her with her left arm. She looked to Pedro and Luis and spoke with urgency. “Do either of you have pistol to spare? I need something, anything since I only have one arm.”


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 14, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Sash had been awake and waiting for a sign when she heard the faint boom of an explosion. She quickly stood up and went to the door, hearing footsteps down the hall. She saw Pedro come unlock her cell and she grinned big. She threw open the door and quickly made her way to Akako’s cell. “*Spasibo,* Pedro!”
> 
> Sash quickly went into her cell and shushed Akako. “Hush now my love, revolution has begun. I am fine.” Carefully, Sash hoisted the injures kitsune onto her shoulder and held her with her left arm. She looked to Pedro and Luis and spoke with urgency. “Do either of you have pistol to spare? I need something, anything since I only have one arm.”



Pedro nod his head and he pulls out a pistol from his coat pocket and hands it to here. "Here you go. We're ready when you are!"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jan 14, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Pedro nod his head and he pulls out a pistol from his coat pocket and hands it to here. "Here you go. We're ready when you are!"


Sash took the pistol and looked it over before nodding and grinning. “12 bullets or bust... let’s do this! *Da zdravstvuyet revolyutsiya!*”


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jan 14, 2020)

"Woah...", she said as she was picked up still a little disoriented. "...your strength never ceases to impress me", Akako smiled wagging her tail, "and your beauty. I assume we're escaping...I'm sorry I wasn't strong enough to make thus easier". The kitsunes mood altered, "I hope that man burns today by someones hand". Taking a minute she looked around and spotted the alpaca. "Hey you", she tried to motion for him, "I'd like to speak with you after this, I've got...something I need to say".


----------



## Zenkiki (Jan 14, 2020)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Peter ran up behind the guard, his chains in hand, and wrapped them around the guards neck, pulling him down to the ground. He dragged him back with the chain, trying to keep him as far from the others as he possibly could. Seeing as this was the first time he's ever actually choked someone, he was at least happy that it was working.


Tyler looked at Peter surprised by how quickly he had switched into a combat mode and the two strangled the guard keeping the chain around his neck until he was dead. Tyler grabbed the key and tossed it at Peter's face (accidentally) behind him as he started looting his body. He grabbed the baton for himself and then offered the knuckles to anyone who wanted them.
---


Captain TrashPanda said:


> Reggie was working away when he heard the yelling. He was about to look to where it came from when his chain gang yanked him away from the wall. He made a small yelp in surprise before looking to the group with a grin. “I suppose it’s time for the riot, right? What’s our plan?”


The men yank on the chain as they move more and more. As reggie asks what is going on, the hyena rolls his eyes and says, "listen just shut up and follow us. The only thing you need to do is not be dead fucking wait, got it?" He turns back front and purposefully yanks on the connecting rod harder, to yank reggie forward to shut him up from responding immediately.
--


JackJackal said:


> With what was around him Jax couldn't do much. The guard had a distance advantage on him since. He decided to wait for one of the others to make a move since there was nothing he could do


Jax's group played along letting the guard get closer. Now 20 feet and on level floor, the guard growls at the miners seeing them free, and fires a bullet into the lion's right lung. He growls out in pain, and charges the guard. Jax was off to the side of the lion, and saw the flash of the pistol. As the lion charged the guard fires three more times, hitting his other lung, scrapping his heart, and finally one through his mouth, which combined killed him, just as he was 5 feet from him.
[Jax, what did you do and what now?]


HopeTLioness said:


> The guns started firing, the inmates started to get out of the way of the gunshot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seeing the wall explode open, the guards start firing into the crowd. Girls scream as they are shot. The crowded cafeteria a breeding ground for murder. In a matter of seconds 3/4 of the room was dead. 44 girls laid on the floor in pools of their own and other's blood. 
---
The men in the cafeteria overpower the guards there, as the guard only gets off one shot, which had gone right through a Gazelle's temple and through his brain. 
--

The warden heard the explosion followed by many gunshots and he grabbed his gun and the few men he had left and started going down A hall.... firing bullets into the cells killing the prisons inside. They made it all the way to the end with only 7 cells left and 10 people alive, when hunter and the others cleared the cafeteria of guards.


----------



## JackJackal (Jan 14, 2020)

Zenkiki said:


> Jax's group played along letting the guard get closer. Now 20 feet and on level floor, the guard growls at the miners seeing them free, and fires a bullet into the lion's right lung. He growls out in pain, and charges the guard. Jax was off to the side of the lion, and saw the flash of the pistol. As the lion charged the guard fires three more times, hitting his other lung, scrapping his heart, and finally one through his mouth, which combined killed him, just as he was 5 feet from him.
> [Jax, what did you do and what now?]


Jax took the chance and threw the brass knuckles at the gaurd's head before taking a charge with the baton. he was either gonna kill the fucker or die trying. in his mind he did a silent prayer to the fallen prisoner thanking him for his sacrifice.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 14, 2020)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "Woah...", she said as she was picked up still a little disoriented. "...your strength never ceases to impress me", Akako smiled wagging her tail, "and your beauty. I assume we're escaping...I'm sorry I wasn't strong enough to make thus easier". The kitsunes mood altered, "I hope that man burns today by someones hand". Taking a minute she looked around and spotted the alpaca. "Hey you", she tried to motion for him, "I'd like to speak with you after this, I've got...something I need to say".



Pedro and Luis was ready to follow when Akako called for the alpaca. He tilted his head and looked at her. "Umm, can this wait, senora? I mean, we're in the middle of a break out."


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jan 14, 2020)

"Of course", Akako nodded, "lets run Sashenka and be free from this place at last, machijikan wa owarimashita".


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jan 14, 2020)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "Woah...", she said as she was picked up still a little disoriented. "...your strength never ceases to impress me", Akako smiled wagging her tail, "and your beauty. I assume we're escaping...I'm sorry I wasn't strong enough to make thus easier". The kitsunes mood altered, "I hope that man burns today by someones hand". Taking a minute she looked around and spotted the alpaca. "Hey you", she tried to motion for him, "I'd like to speak with you after this, I've got...something I need to say".





HopeTLioness said:


> Pedro and Luis was ready to follow when Akako called for the alpaca. He tilted his head and looked at her. "Umm, can this wait, senora? I mean, we're in the middle of a break out."


Sash sighed and rolled here eyes. “Both you hush. We have more important things to do. Pedro, lead the way. I will shoot bastards on sight.”


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jan 14, 2020)

Zenkiki said:


> Tyler looked at Peter surprised by how quickly he had switched into a combat mode and the two strangled the guard keeping the chain around his neck until he was dead. Tyler grabbed the key and tossed it at Peter's face (accidentally) behind him as he started looting his body. He grabbed the baton for himself and then offered the knuckles to anyone who wanted them.
> ---
> 
> The men yank on the chain as they move more and more. As reggie asks what is going on, the hyena rolls his eyes and says, "listen just shut up and follow us. The only thing you need to do is not be dead fucking wait, got it?" He turns back front and purposefully yanks on the connecting rod harder, to yank reggie forward to shut him up from responding immediately.
> ...



Peter quickly picked up and pocketed the keys, not wanting another guard to come and find them. He didn't go for the brass knuckles, and instead grabbed the handle of the pickaxe that he had been given. _We need to find where the dynamite is...and fast. _Peter turned to Tyler, "Any idea on where the dynamite might be stashed?" He asked.


----------



## Seph (Jan 14, 2020)

Zenkiki said:


> Tyler looked at Peter surprised by how quickly he had switched into a combat mode and the two strangled the guard keeping the chain around his neck until he was dead. Tyler grabbed the key and tossed it at Peter's face (accidentally) behind him as he started looting his body. He grabbed the baton for himself and then offered the knuckles to anyone who wanted them.
> ---
> 
> The men yank on the chain as they move more and more. As reggie asks what is going on, the hyena rolls his eyes and says, "listen just shut up and follow us. The only thing you need to do is not be dead fucking wait, got it?" He turns back front and purposefully yanks on the connecting rod harder, to yank reggie forward to shut him up from responding immediately.
> ...


The hobbling Sal made his way into the cafeteria and saw the fight going their way, the guards didn't have a chance against them. This was going surprisingly well for them, and even better for Sal. He was still alive, more than many could say in this prison, Sal got out of his own and looked around to try to find Fallon. He saw the monkey and hobbled over to him. "Fallon! What's next friend?" Sal asked cheerily as he reached Fallon.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 14, 2020)

Zenkiki said:


> Seeing the wall explode open, the guards start firing into the crowd. Girls scream as they are shot. The crowded cafeteria a breeding ground for murder. In a matter of seconds 3/4 of the room was dead. 44 girls laid on the floor in pools of their own and other's blood.



Mama Shank watched in horror as the guards starts killing the girls. Cleo and Rada immediately goes to protect her. Rada spots the doors towards Solitary is clear, and the three furs ran over and burst through the doors to escape.



GrimnCoyote said:


> "Of course", Akako nodded, "lets run Sashenka and be free from this place at last, machijikan wa owarimashita".





Captain TrashPanda said:


> Sash sighed and rolled here eyes. “Both you hush. We have more important things to do. Pedro, lead the way. I will shoot bastards on sight.”



Pedro nod and hurries out and into the hall when he hears the double doors burst open, and he and Luis quickly turns around to see Cleo, Mama Shank, and Rada running. Rada sees Sashenka and Akako ahead and waves to them. "AKAKO! SASHENKA!!!" 




Zenkiki said:


> The men in the cafeteria overpower the guards there, as the guard only gets off one shot, which had gone right through a Gazelle's temple and through his brain.



Fallon runs out of the kitchen after lighting a dynamite and yelled, "AIM FER COVER!!!"

*KABOOM!!!*

Another explosion as the inmates killed all of the guards and then started making their way out of the opened wall. Some of the inmates that picked up a gun either ran head or stayed back and watched the door just in case reinforcements come. 




Seph said:


> The hobbling Sal made his way into the cafeteria and saw the fight going their way, the guards didn't have a chance against them. This was going surprisingly well for them, and even better for Sal. He was still alive, more than many could say in this prison, Sal got out of his own and looked around to try to find Fallon. He saw the monkey and hobbled over to him. "Fallon! What's next friend?" Sal asked cheerily as he reached Fallon.



"We need to find Mama Shank and the other lass! They have the keys to the vehicles!" Mandrill instructed and then calls to Lance and Hunter. "Oi! We need to hurry and find the lasses!" Hunter nod as he steals some more bullets from a dead guard and hurries over with the rifle.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jan 14, 2020)

"RADA!", Akako yells as Sash runs with her, "YOU MUST FOLLOW US!. WHERE IS MOTHER SHANK!".


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jan 14, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Mama Shank watched in horror as the guards starts killing the girls. Cleo and Rada immediately goes to protect her. Rada spots the doors towards Solitary is clear, and the three furs ran over and burst through the doors to escape.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sash was huffing and running with Akako when she saw Rada coming towards them. Her eyes went wide and she yelled back. “Comrade Rada!!” She waited for her and the other to catch up before turning back. “Where you go, I will follow. Lead the way.”


----------



## Seph (Jan 14, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Mama Shank watched in horror as the guards starts killing the girls. Cleo and Rada immediately goes to protect her. Rada spots the doors towards Solitary is clear, and the three furs ran over and burst through the doors to escape.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sal nodded at what Fallon told him, he looked around to see that all of the guns had already been taken. Sal was a bit disappointed that he didn't get one, but he was sure that there would be more guards further on. Sal made his way through the hole in the wall, and waited for Fallon to lead to them to where Mama Shank was.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 14, 2020)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "RADA!", Akako yells as Sash runs with her, "YOU MUST FOLLOW US!. WHERE IS MOTHER SHANK!".





Captain TrashPanda said:


> Sash was huffing and running with Akako when she saw Rada coming towards them. Her eyes went wide and she yelled back. “Comrade Rada!!” She waited for her and the other to catch up before turning back. “Where you go, I will follow. Lead the way.”



"I'm right here, child." The orangutan replied as they got close to them. "We need to head toward the bus area. We have keys."

Luis nod to them and beckon them. "We can lead you! This way!" Both Luis and Pedro lead the way towards block B as the ladies followed them.




Seph said:


> Sal nodded at what Fallon told him, he looked around to see that all of the guns had already been taken. Sal was a bit disappointed that he didn't get one, but he was sure that there would be more guards further on. Sal made his way through the hole in the wall, and waited for Fallon to lead to them to where Mama Shank was.



Fallon made it out and through the whole to find there's a shoot out between the guards and inmates, so they quickly turned the other way and started headed to the other side of the building and away from the shooting.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Meanwhile, across the prison where the offices were, everything is all quiet and empty. In the Warden's office, the filing cabinets are opened and emptied out of certain documents. A briefcase is seen open on the desk as a few files gets dropped in and closed. Standing there was Satine, but instead of wearing her usual white nurse uniform, it drastically changed into a white, collared shirt, with a black tie, royal blue coat and skirt, black gloves, and black heels. She also wore a royal blue beret on top of her head. The porcupine grabbed the briefcase and walked out of the office. Waiting for her outside of the office building was Isabella with the same uniform on as the porcupine, as she also held a briefcase in her paws. The white mink smiled at her comrade and spoke to her in French. "_Have you found what we were looking for?_"

"_All of that and more_." replied the porcupine, "_Our boss will be happy with our success. Now let us go and do our second part of the mission. "_

Isabella nod to her as she pulled out a match, lit it, and dropped it on the ground. They walked away, as a line was lit and traveled to the back of the building where there's a load of dynamites are sitting. As soon as they are pretty far away from the building, the whole thing exploded behind them as they look ahead to the prison. They soon made it inside through the front door and looked around. They pulled out their pistols and cocks it before they proceed.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jan 14, 2020)

Zenkiki said:


> The men yank on the chain as they move more and more. As Reggie asks what is going on, the hyena rolls his eyes and says, "listen just shut up and follow us. The only thing you need to do is not be dead fucking wait, got it?" He turns back to front and purposefully yanks on the connecting rod harder, to yank Reggie forward to shut him up from responding immediately.


Reggie yelped as the yeen yanked him ahead, scowling for a moment before doing as he said and following him, making sure not to die.


HopeTLioness said:


> "I'm right here, child." The orangutan replied as they got close to them. "We need to head toward the bus area. We have keys."
> 
> Luis nods to them and beckons them. "We can lead you! This way!" Both Luis and Pedro lead the way towards block B as the ladies followed them.


Sash nodded and followed, keeping the pistol up and at the ready as she held Akako on her shoulder. She spoke softly over the chaos to her lover, "Shh... storm is almost over. We are almost free... stay with me, Akako."

Meanwhile, James was in his solitary cell, having been awoken by the explosions. He saw Pedro and Luis run by and he growled at them, snapping his maw and foaming as he wanted to tear the flesh off their skulls. He went to the door and was growling, kicking it occasionally as he saw the open cell doors. "Let me out... LET ME OUT!!!" He screamed into the empty, cold hall.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jan 15, 2020)

"I'd sooner break my other arm than let my self self fall unconscious", Akako said watching the chaos taking part around them, "while I may of not gotten my revenge these people deserve theirs for the pain this place has inflicted. If I were to fall asleep now it'd be disrespectful to the many fighting and dying for our freedom".


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 15, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Reggie yelped as the yeen yanked him ahead, scowling for a moment before doing as he said and following him, making sure not to die.
> 
> Sash nodded and followed, keeping the pistol up and at the ready as she held Akako on her shoulder. She spoke softly over the chaos to her lover, "Shh... storm is almost over. We are almost free... stay with me, Akako."
> 
> Meanwhile, James was in his solitary cell, having been awoken by the explosions. He saw Pedro and Luis run by and he growled at them, snapping his maw and foaming as he wanted to tear the flesh off their skulls. He went to the door and was growling, kicking it occasionally as he saw the open cell doors. "Let me out... LET ME OUT!!!" He screamed into the empty, cold hall.





GrimnCoyote said:


> "I'd sooner break my other arm than let my self self fall unconscious", Akako said watching the chaos taking part around them, "while I may of not gotten my revenge these people deserve theirs for the pain this place has inflicted. If I were to fall asleep now it'd be disrespectful to the many fighting and dying for our freedom".



Pedro and Luis were leading the way down Block B hall and almost gets close to the door when the front door opened and in comes Isabella and Satine. Everyone stopped and was shock to see the nurses out of uniform and holding guns. "Miss. Satine?! Miss. Isabella?!" Pedro exclaimed in shock, while the others looked at them dumbfounded. Satine looked at Sashenka and Akako then spoke, "There you are. We have located two of the Whitepaws. Now for the other five." Satine hands Isabella her briefcase and said, "Here, take this. I'm going to get the other two in Solitary. " 

"But, they are dangerous! Especially the raccoon! He'll kill you!" Luis spoke in fear and Satine shook her head. "I can handle him. We don't have much time. Hand me the keys." Pedro and Luis looked to each other before the alpaca hands his spare over. Satine took it and hurries off. Isabella looked to the others and smiled. "Okay, everyone! Follow me to freedom!" Isabella turned around and lead them out to the front. 

Satine finally made it to Solitary and heard James yelling. "James! James, I'm here!" She hurried to the door and unlocked it. She open the door wide and looked up to him. "Come on! We must leave!" She then hurried over to Jack's cell and opened it. "Jack, let's go!"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jan 15, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Pedro and Luis were leading the way down Block B hall and almost gets close to the door when the front door opened and in comes Isabella and Satine. Everyone stopped and was shock to see the nurses out of uniform and holding guns. "Miss. Satine?! Miss. Isabella?!" Pedro exclaimed in shock, while the others looked at them dumbfounded. Satine looked at Sashenka and Akako then spoke, "There you are. We have located two of the Whitepaws. Now for the other five." Satine hands Isabella her briefcase and said, "Here, take this. I'm going to get the other two in Solitary. "
> 
> "But, they are dangerous! Especially the raccoon! He'll kill you!" Luis spoke in fear and Satine shook her head. "I can handle him. We don't have much time. Hand me the keys." Pedro and Luis looked to each other before the alpaca hands his spare over. Satine took it and hurries off. Isabella looked to the others and smiled. "Okay, everyone! Follow me to freedom!" Isabella turned around and lead them out to the front.
> 
> Satine finally made it to Solitary and heard James yelling. "James! James, I'm here!" She hurried to the door and unlocked it. She open the door wide and looked up to him. "Come on! We must leave!" She then hurried over to Jack's cell and opened it. "Jack, let's go!"


Sash saw the two uniformed nurses and her eyes went wide as she had seen French officers in her war days wearing the same uniform. “I didn’t know French were in on this... guess we need all help we get,” she muttered to herself. She adjusted Akako on her shoulder and nodded, following the two wooly guards and Isabella out of the prison. 

James continued screaming insanely until Satine’s voice pierced through his mind, his sanity coming back to him. “S-Satine! I’m in here!” He waited for her to open the door before coming out and stretching for a minute. “M-man... it’s g-g-good to be out of that c-cell.” He oddly acted like Jack wasn’t there, almost clinging to Satine as he waited on her to lead them to freedom.


----------



## JackJackal (Jan 15, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Pedro and Luis were leading the way down Block B hall and almost gets close to the door when the front door opened and in comes Isabella and Satine. Everyone stopped and was shock to see the nurses out of uniform and holding guns. "Miss. Satine?! Miss. Isabella?!" Pedro exclaimed in shock, while the others looked at them dumbfounded. Satine looked at Sashenka and Akako then spoke, "There you are. We have located two of the Whitepaws. Now for the other five." Satine hands Isabella her briefcase and said, "Here, take this. I'm going to get the other two in Solitary. "
> 
> "But, they are dangerous! Especially the raccoon! He'll kill you!" Luis spoke in fear and Satine shook her head. "I can handle him. We don't have much time. Hand me the keys." Pedro and Luis looked to each other before the alpaca hands his spare over. Satine took it and hurries off. Isabella looked to the others and smiled. "Okay, everyone! Follow me to freedom!" Isabella turned around and lead them out to the front.
> 
> Satine finally made it to Solitary and heard James yelling. "James! James, I'm here!" She hurried to the door and unlocked it. She open the door wide and looked up to him. "Come on! We must leave!" She then hurried over to Jack's cell and opened it. "Jack, let's go!"





Captain TrashPanda said:


> Sash saw the two uniformed nurses and her eyes went wide as she had seen French officers in her war days wearing the same uniform. “I didn’t know French were in on this... guess we need all help we get,” she muttered to herself. She adjusted Akako on her shoulder and nodded, following the two wooly guards and Isabella out of the prison.
> 
> James continued screaming insanely until Satine’s voice pierced through his mind, his sanity coming back to him. “S-Satine! I’m in here!” He waited for her to open the door before coming out and stretching for a minute. “M-man... it’s g-g-good to be out of that c-cell.” He oddly acted like Jack wasn’t there, almost clinging to Satine as he waited on her to lead them to freedom.


jack steped out of his cell looking strangely calm but his eyes betrayed him. he was still insane but he's begun to control it slightly "Go. I have some scores to settle" he simply said running off to find any of the guards as well as terry. it was time to end this once and for all

Terry could hear everything. the guns the bombs. everything was going to hell. and it was getting closer. the guards murdering everyone. he had to do something or soon he'd be next! thinking quickly he rushed over to the desk in his cell and flipped it over hiding behind it before camouflaging to further hide himself. he prayed this worked. he wasn't dying here.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jan 15, 2020)

JackJackal said:


> jack steped out of his cell looking strangely calm but his eyes betrayed him. he was still insane but he's begun to control it slightly "Go. I have some scores to settle" he simply said running off to find any of the guards as well as terry. it was time to end this once and for all
> 
> Terry could hear everything. the guns the bombs. everything was going to hell. and it was getting closer. the guards murdering everyone. he had to do something or soon he'd be next! thinking quickly he rushed over to the desk in his cell and flipped it over hiding behind it before camouflaging to further hide himself. he prayed this worked. he wasn't dying here.


James just watched the insane jackal run off with a blank expression. He took Satine’s paw and looked down to her. “F-following you, Satine.”


----------



## Zenkiki (Jan 15, 2020)

JackJackal said:


> Jax took the chance and threw the brass knuckles at the gaurd's head before taking a charge with the baton. he was either gonna kill the fucker or die trying. in his mind he did a silent prayer to the fallen prisoner thanking him for his sacrifice.


With the lion's help Jax and another fur both made it to the guard and killed him. The other fur kept beating the guard up, until his skull shattered on the ground and in front with each punch.

Maxwell arrived with 3 sticks of dynamite and then pulls his team along towards the center to meet up with the other two groups.



Liseran Thistle said:


> Peter quickly picked up and pocketed the keys, not wanting another guard to come and find them. He didn't go for the brass knuckles, and instead grabbed the handle of the pickaxe that he had been given. _We need to find where the dynamite is...and fast. _Peter turned to Tyler, "Any idea on where the dynamite might be stashed?" He asked.


Tyler looks at him. "There's a few sticks at the bottom of the shaft. But dont throw it in here. We dont need another collapse."


Captain TrashPanda said:


> Reggie yelped as the yeen yanked him ahead, scowling for a moment before doing as he said and following him, making sure not to die.
> 
> Sash nodded and followed, keeping the pistol up and at the ready as she held Akako on her shoulder. She spoke softly over the chaos to her lover, "Shh... storm is almost over. We are almost free... stay with me, Akako."
> 
> Meanwhile, James was in his solitary cell, having been awoken by the explosions. He saw Pedro and Luis run by and he growled at them, snapping his maw and foaming as he wanted to tear the flesh off their skulls. He went to the door and was growling, kicking it occasionally as he saw the open cell doors. "Let me out... LET ME OUT!!!" He screamed into the empty, cold hall.


The men make it towards the center of the mineshaft as a gun shot went off and struck the fur in the back, making him fall and drag along the floor.


----------



## JackJackal (Jan 15, 2020)

Zenkiki said:


> With the lion's help Jax and another fur both made it to the guard and killed him. The other fur kept beating the guard up, until his skull shattered on the ground and in front with each punch.
> 
> Maxwell arrived with 3 sticks of dynamite and then pulls his team along towards the center to meet up with the other two groups.


Jax took the pistol and grinned. It was clear Maxwell had a plann and it was in his best interest to help them however he could. he followed them and kept watch for any surprises.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jan 15, 2020)

Zenkiki said:


> The men make it towards the center of the mineshaft as a gun shot went off and struck the fur in the back, making him fall and drag along the floor.


Reggie waded towards the center when a shot was fire, instinctively ducking as the yeen was killed in front of him. The other three furs in his group kept moving ahead, however, approaching the other groups of furs in the mines. He was just along for the ride now, confusion settling in as no one would tell him what to do.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 15, 2020)

JackJackal said:


> jack steped out of his cell looking strangely calm but his eyes betrayed him. he was still insane but he's begun to control it slightly "Go. I have some scores to settle" he simply said running off to find any of the guards as well as terry. it was time to end this once and for all



Satine's eyes widen as she yelled at him. "HEY, WAIT! COME BACK!" She watched his disappear around the corner and cursed in French.




Captain TrashPanda said:


> James just watched the insane jackal run off with a blank expression. He took Satine’s paw and looked down to her. “F-following you, Satine.”



She sighed as she looked up at him. "Unfortunately, we have to go after him. We cannot leave without getting all of the Whitepaw members out." She squeezed his paw a bit and said, "Stay close to me, okay? I will protect you." She then faced the direction where Jack went and lead the way while holding James' paw.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Isabella, Pedro, Luis, Sashenka, Akako, Mama Shank, Cleo, and Rada finally made it to the lot where the buses and cars were located. They went over to one of the bus and open it up. Rada pulled out a key and hands it to Luis as he got in the driver's seat and cranks it on. Soon, Fallon, Sal, Hunter, and Lance run up, and Isabella quickly turns and aimed her gun at them. Fallon's eyes widen as he held his paws up and yelled, "WHOA, LASS! We're trying to escape as well!"  Isabella sighed and quickly put the gun away. "Sorry about that. Now come in. Hurry!" Mama Shank, Cleo, and Rada gave the men the rest of the keys before getting on the bus. Fallon helped Sal get on the bus, as Hunter and Lance goes to another bus or car to start it up.


----------



## JackJackal (Jan 15, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Satine's eyes widen as she yelled at him. "HEY, WAIT! COME BACK!" She watched his disappear around the corner and cursed in French.


Jack was on a mission.  Kill as many guards as possible. And find Terry. _"They will pay dearly.  I'll make them suffer!" _He smiled as he went through the halls searching for victims to his son to be slaughter


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jan 15, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> She sighed as she looked up at him. "Unfortunately, we have to go after him. We cannot leave without getting all of the Whitepaw members out." She squeezed his paw a bit and said, "Stay close to me, okay? I will protect you." She then faced the direction where Jack went and lead the way while holding James' paw.





JackJackal said:


> Jack was on a mission.  Kill as many guards as possible. And find Terry. _"They will pay dearly.  I'll make them suffer!" _He smiled as he went through the halls searching for victims to his son to be slaughter


"O-o-ok..." he followed Satine as they went to find Jack. As they turned the corner, he saw not only Jack sprinting away from them, but a guard taking aim at the jackal with a pistol from behind him, having hidden out of sight. James' pupils shrank and he growled, the guard triggering his insanity. "Must... kill!!" James yanked away from Satine and screamed a bloodcurdling scream, rushing the guard as he turned to face him, burying his shoulder into him before he could fire on him. He planted him on the floor and punched him in the face, disabling him before quickly leaning down and snapping his maw around his neck, shredding his neck open and tearing him apart as he screamed in agony and pain. He continued even after his cries stopped as he died, tearing flesh and fur apart as he ferally continued his fatal assault on the dead man.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jan 15, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Isabella, Pedro, Luis, Sashenka, Akako, Mama Shank, Cleo, and Rada finally made it to the lot where the buses and cars were located. They went over to one of the buses and open it up. Rada pulled out a key and hands it to Luis as he got in the driver's seat and cranks it on. Soon, Fallon, Sal, Hunter, and Lance run up, and Isabella quickly turns and aimed her gun at them. Fallon's eyes widen as he held his paws up and yelled, "WHOA, LASS! We're trying to escape as well!"  Isabella sighed and quickly put the gun away. "Sorry about that. Now come in. Hurry!" Mama Shank, Cleo, and Rada gave the men the rest of the keys before getting on the bus. Fallon helped Sal get on the bus, as Hunter and Lance go to another bus or car to start it up.


Sash tucked the pistol she had into her pocket as they came to the bus. She stepped inside and made her way to the back, the last row being five seats across the back wall of the bus. She laid Akako down softly and huffed, her shoulder hurting from carrying her. She rolled her shoulder before bending down and kissing Akako. "Stay here. I will provide cover until we began to roll." She went back up front and sat in the passenger seat as she looked to Luis in the driver's seat. "Well, what are we waiting for? Shouldn't we be moving?"


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 15, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> "O-o-ok..." he followed Satine as they went to find Jack. As they turned the corner, he saw not only Jack sprinting away from them, but a guard taking aim at the jackal with a pistol from behind him, having hidden out of sight. James' pupils shrank and he growled, the guard triggering his insanity. "Must... kill!!" James yanked away from Satine and screamed a bloodcurdling scream, rushing the guard as he turned to face him, burying his shoulder into him before he could fire on him. He planted him on the floor and punched him in the face, disabling him before quickly leaning down and snapping his maw around his neck, shredding his neck open and tearing him apart as he screamed in agony and pain. He continued even after his cries stopped as he died, tearing flesh and fur apart as he ferally continued his fatal assault on the dead man.



Satine's eyes widen when James yanked away from her and attacked the guard. She watched in horror as he turned feral and killing the guard and still attacking his body. Satine quickly ran up and tries to pull him back from his shoulders. "James, stop! STOP! ENOUGH, ALREADY! STOP IT!"




Captain TrashPanda said:


> Sash tucked the pistol she had into her pocket as they came to the bus. She stepped inside and made her way to the back, the last row being five seats across the back wall of the bus. She laid Akako down softly and huffed, her shoulder hurting from carrying her. She rolled her shoulder before bending down and kissing Akako. "Stay here. I will provide cover until we began to roll." She went back up front and sat in the passenger seat as she looked to Luis in the driver's seat. "Well, what are we waiting for? Shouldn't we be moving?"



Isabella hopped on and answered for Luis. "Hold on! We're still waiting on three more furs!"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jan 15, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Satine's eyes widen when James yanked away from her and attacked the guard. She watched in horror as he turned feral and killing the guard and still attacking his body. Satine quickly ran up and tries to pull him back from his shoulders. "James, stop! STOP! ENOUGH, ALREADY! STOP IT!"


James in his enraged state felt her trying to pull her away. He yanked away from her and growled, showing his teeth as the white foam was now dark pink as it mixed with the guard's blood. He looked back to the deceased guard and dug his claws around his head, snapping his neck with a loud _CRACK._ He then used his small claw as a dagger, cutting the skin around his neck open as blood loosely poured from it. Once he did that, he took hold with both paws and with a very forceful yank and decapitated the guard, pulling the head free as blood began to gush from the corpse. He slowly raised it up in front of him and looked into the lifeless eyes, the maw of the poor fur hanging open. He began to chuckle darkly, before full on laughing as he maniacally spoke to the head. "Yea... you like that? Now, you know what I feel."


HopeTLioness said:


> Isabella hopped on and answered for Luis. "Hold on! We're still waiting on three more furs!"


Sash huffed before speaking. "They need to hurry! Backup has to get here soon... and we need to go!"


----------



## JackJackal (Jan 15, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James in his enraged state felt her trying to pull her away. He yanked away from her and growled, showing his teeth as the white foam was now dark pink as it mixed with the guard's blood. He looked back to the deceased guard and dug his claws around his head, snapping his neck with a loud _CRACK._ He then used his small claw as a dagger, cutting the skin around his neck open as blood loosely poured from it. Once he did that, he took hold with both paws and with a very forceful yank and decapitated the guard, pulling the head free as blood began to gush from the corpse. He slowly raised it up in front of him and looked into the lifeless eyes, the maw of the poor fur hanging open. He began to chuckle darkly, before full on laughing as he maniacally spoke to the head. "Yea... you like that? Now, you know what I feel."


Jack turned and began to laugh at the mutilated corpse that James was defiling.  His mind spit between amusement and disgust. After a few moments he went to search for his own kills a little upset that he wouldn't be able to add his own 'finesse' to the bodies as he was pressed for yime


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 15, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James in his enraged state felt her trying to pull her away. He yanked away from her and growled, showing his teeth as the white foam was now dark pink as it mixed with the guard's blood. He looked back to the deceased guard and dug his claws around his head, snapping his neck with a loud _CRACK._ He then used his small claw as a dagger, cutting the skin around his neck open as blood loosely poured from it. Once he did that, he took hold with both paws and with a very forceful yank and decapitated the guard, pulling the head free as blood began to gush from the corpse. He slowly raised it up in front of him and looked into the lifeless eyes, the maw of the poor fur hanging open. He began to chuckle darkly, before full on laughing as he maniacally spoke to the head. "Yea... you like that? Now, you know what I feel."



Satine gasped when he growled at her and she slowly backed away as she was now forced to watch James behead the dead guard. She didn't realized how far gone he was mentally until now. Was it even worth saving him? And even if she did bring him back would the Whitepaws accept him? Maybe she should end his life right here and now. But a part of her knows that that's wrong and he's basically a scared and lost raccoon. She somber as she watched him laugh at his work and just couldn't watch him no more. She turned and started walking forward to go after Jack and clear a path way to their escape.




Captain TrashPanda said:


> Sash huffed before speaking. "They need to hurry! Backup has to get here soon... and we need to go!"



"I hope they come as well. However, if they're not here in five minutes, we're leaving." Isabella instructed and sits in a seat behind the driver as she put both briefcases on the seat. She looked out of the window to not only look out for any guards coming but for Satine. She watched as Lance and Hunter had already drove up to pick up some inmates and left. She sighed as she continue to stare at the building. "C'mon, Satine. Please hurry."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jan 15, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Satine gasped when he growled at her and she slowly backed away as she was now forced to watch James behead the dead guard. She didn't realize how far gone he was mentally until now. Was it even worth saving him? And even if she did bring him back would the Whitepaws accept him? Maybe she should end his life right here and now. But a part of her knows that that's wrong and he's basically a scared and lost raccoon. She somber as she watched him laugh at his work and just couldn't watch him anymore. She turned and started walking forward to go after Jack and clear a pathway to their escape.


James had kept on talking to the head before looking up to Satine as she walked by, her casting a glance at him as she walked by. At that moment, he was conscious of what he had done. He screamed and put the head down quickly, scooting away from the mutilated corpse in sheer horror. He was breathing quickly as he felt blood on his paws and in his mouth. He spat what he could out as he slowly looked at his blood-covered paws, shaking as he could barely believe it. He was almost panting in horror as he looked to the porcupine. "S-Satine! P-Please don't go... I-I-I dunno what happened to me... b-but it scares me... and I n-need you." He wiped his paws on the floor and slowly stood up, approaching her slowly with his hands down. "C-cuff me... I'm not safe. I-I've become a monster... a-a-and I don't want to h-hurt you."


HopeTLioness said:


> "I hope they come as well. However, if they're not here in five minutes, we're leaving." Isabella instructed and sits in a seat behind the driver as she put both briefcases on the seat. She looked out of the window to not only look out for any guards coming but for Satine. She watched as Lance and Hunter had already driven off to pick up some inmates and left. She sighed as she continue to stare at the building. "C'mon, Satine. Please hurry."


Sash nodded and sighed. "Fine. _Izvinite menya._" She stood back up and made her way to the back, sitting down beside Akako's head as they waited to go. "How are you, _moya lyubov'? _Are you feeling better?"


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jan 15, 2020)

"I feel fine", she said shaking her previously immobilized leg. "Things are happening so fast right now. Its like the final stretch of a race. I like it, it's a nice change of pace after waiting so long and working so hard". Akako glance out the window and the turned to Sashenka. "After all of this blows over perhaps me and you will spend a whole day together with no interruptions to make up for the lost time".


----------



## Seph (Jan 15, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Satine's eyes widen as she yelled at him. "HEY, WAIT! COME BACK!" She watched his disappear around the corner and cursed in French.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As the rush of his fight with the gorilla finally left him, he realized just how bad of shape he was in. Before he had regarded his left knee as just a flesh wound, but now that he could feel the full pain of it it was almost enough to make him wish he had been the one to lose the fight. Not only his knee, but his shattered nose as well, it had stopped bleeding but he was left with a throbbing that was worse than anything he had ever felt in his life. As Fallon took them through the prison Sal considered staying behind and letting the guards kill him. Would he even be able to recover from this? Would he ever walk unassisted again. Sal was just about ready to give up, but then they reached the bus and he knew that he just had to make it a bit longer. The nurse aimed her gun at them, and she's lucky that she put it down in a timely manner, or Sal's "cane" might just have to be used again. Eventually, Fallon got him on the bus, and he could finally get off his knee. Sal sat down and stored the bloody bar that he had been using on his lap, it had left a mark on his hand from how much he was leaning on it. Sal let out a loud sigh of relief as he felt the smallest amount of relief in his knee after sitting down.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jan 15, 2020)

Zenkiki said:


> With the lion's help Jax and another fur both made it to the guard and killed him. The other fur kept beating the guard up, until his skull shattered on the ground and in front with each punch.
> 
> Maxwell arrived with 3 sticks of dynamite and then pulls his team along towards the center to meet up with the other two groups.
> 
> ...



"Great, we should get that before some guard gets it into their head to use them to block us all in here..." He muttered.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 15, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James had kept on talking to the head before looking up to Satine as she walked by, her casting a glance at him as she walked by. At that moment, he was conscious of what he had done. He screamed and put the head down quickly, scooting away from the mutilated corpse in sheer horror. He was breathing quickly as he felt blood on his paws and in his mouth. He spat what he could out as he slowly looked at his blood-covered paws, shaking as he could barely believe it. He was almost panting in horror as he looked to the porcupine. "S-Satine! P-Please don't go... I-I-I dunno what happened to me... b-but it scares me... and I n-need you." He wiped his paws on the floor and slowly stood up, approaching her slowly with his hands down. "C-cuff me... I'm not safe. I-I've become a monster... a-a-and I don't want to h-hurt you."



Satine was about ten feet away from him when he called to her. She stopped but didn't turn around. She waited until he was close enough before she turned around to face him. She stared up into his eye and saw the fear from it. She closed her eyes, shook her head, then sighed. "What am I going to do with you?" She reopened her eyes and looked back at the dead body and back to him. "We're wasting time. As soon as we find the jackal, the sooner we can leave. And maybe on the way, find a sink so you can wash your face and paws." She pulled out a handkerchief from her pocket and hands it to him. "Here, use this for the time being." She then walks over to the decapitated body and search it for some handcuffs and finds it. She walked back to him and pull his arms back and cuffs him that way before getting in front of him. "I'm sorry, James, but it's for your own good. And if you snap again, I will not hesitate to cripple you, and I really don't want to do that. Understand?"


----------



## Zenkiki (Jan 15, 2020)

JackJackal said:


> Jax took the pistol and grinned. It was clear Maxwell had a plann and it was in his best interest to help them however he could. he followed them and kept watch for any surprises.





Liseran Thistle said:


> "Great, we should get that before some guard gets it into their head to use them to block us all in here..." He muttered.


Both of your groups met up in the central chamber. The room was mostly empty with only crates and other mining equipment laid about. 

Tyler grabbed the stash of three dynamite and hands it to Peter. "Let's go."
Just as he said that three more bullets fired off at Reggie's group. Tyler looks at Peter and starts running back. 



Captain TrashPanda said:


> Reggie waded towards the center when a shot was fire, instinctively ducking as the yeen was killed in front of him. The other three furs in his group kept moving ahead, however, approaching the other groups of furs in the mines. He was just along for the ride now, confusion settling in as no one would tell him what to do.


Three more bullets strike around Reggie as the guard fires his pistol. The mag with only 5 shots left. He was the last of the four guards in the mines, with 7 more outside. 4 were scattered around the top ledge acting as sentries, 2 guards on break and the captain in the barracks at the top of the quarry.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jan 15, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Satine was about ten feet away from him when he called to her. She stopped but didn't turn around. She waited until he was close enough before she turned around to face him. She stared up into his eye and saw the fear from it. She closed her eyes, shook her head, then sighed. "What am I going to do with you?" She reopened her eyes and looked back at the dead body and back to him. "We're wasting time. As soon as we find the jackal, the sooner we can leave. And maybe on the way, find a sink so you can wash your face and paws." She pulled out a handkerchief from her pocket and hands it to him. "Here, use this for the time being." She then walks over to the decapitated body and search it for some handcuffs and finds it. She walked back to him and pull his arms back and cuffs him that way before getting in front of him. "I'm sorry, James, but it's for your own good. And if you snap again, I will not hesitate to cripple you, and I really don't want to do that. Understand?"


James took the hanky, his hands shaking as he cleaned himself up. He tossed the bloody cloth to the floor and nodded, willingly being cuffed with his hands behind his back. He looked to the floor in shame as a tear fell from his face onto the floor, unable to look at Satine. “I u-understand. Lead the w-way.”


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 15, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James took the hanky, his hands shaking as he cleaned himself up. He tossed the bloody cloth to the floor and nodded, willingly being cuffed with his hands behind his back. He looked to the floor in shame as a tear fell from his face onto the floor, unable to look at Satine. “I u-understand. Lead the w-way.”



Satine looked at him somberly before looking forward and narrowed her eyes. She has her pistol ready and lead the way. Hoping that she will look for Jack just in time so they can escape.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jan 15, 2020)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "I feel fine", she said shaking her previously immobilized leg. "Things are happening so fast right now. It's like the final stretch of a race. I like it, it's a nice change of pace after waiting so long and working so hard". Akako glance out the window and the turned to Sashenka. "After all of this blows over perhaps me and you will spend a whole day together with no interruptions to make up for the lost time".


Sash smiled and chuckled as she rubbed the kitsune's forehead, scratching behind her ears as she nodded in agreement. "_Da..._ very fast. The plan is working... so far. And maybe, hopefully, we can spend time together when we are free. I want to have you in arms, in comfy bed, under nice blanket, just us. In the free world... maybe in nice motel before we make way back to United States."


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jan 16, 2020)

Akako giggled, "I've been looking forward to something like that for months".


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jan 16, 2020)

GrimnCoyote said:


> Akako giggled, "I've been looking forward to something like that for months".


Sash nodded and chuckled softly as she rubbed her head. _"Da..._ we're almost there. I wonder who else they are waiting for? Surely, surely guards will be here soon." She continued to rub the kitsune's head and chest as she looked back to the prison and waited for anything.


----------



## pandepix (Jan 16, 2020)

Zenkiki said:


> Both of your groups met up in the central chamber. The room was mostly empty with only crates and other mining equipment laid about.
> 
> Tyler grabbed the stash of three dynamite and hands it to Peter. "Let's go."
> Just as he said that three more bullets fired off at Reggie's group. Tyler looks at Peter and starts running back.
> ...



Reggie grew increasingly frustrated as the chaos ensued. The weight of the two dead furs still chained with the rest of his group wasn't helping, nor was the thought of something possibly happening to Isabella. He yowled angrily as the bullets hit the ground around him. "I swear to God, I'll fucking ram that pistol so far up his ass, he'll be shitting bullets for a week," he proclaimed angrily to no one in particular. He had finally lost his patience. "We gotta get rid of this dead weight," he said to the others. He smirked a few seconds later, realizing his unintentional pun. He yanked the rest of the group along, heading back into the mine to try and find anything that they might be able to use to get them out of the chains. He sees a pickaxe leaned up against a wall and leads the group over it. He awkwardly manages to pick it up and begins smashing the rod attaching the group together, but it doesn't budge. He carefully tries prying the chains apart instead, but nothing happens either. Finally, he loses his temper and begins smashing the hyena's body with it, screaming in anger, a slew of profanities escaping his lips, while the other furs watch in horror and fear. He finally stops, and takes a breath to calm down. _Gotta stay calm. Gotta find Isa. Think...THINK! _Reggie finally remembers the guard who had been shooting at them and leads the group back in his direction, taking cover behind a minecart to avoid being shot, pushing it along to stay covered. He hears a few more gunshots go off and then no more. _He must finally be out of bullets. Now's my chance! "_On my count!" he tells the others, who nod in understanding. "One...two...THREE!"
The group rushes out from behind the minecart, ambushing the guard and knocking him out. Reggie bites his lip, while patting the guard down. _Please...please...YES! _He finally feels what he's looking for and grabs a ring of keys off the guards waist. He fumbles with them for a moment and begins testing them on the chains. There aren't that many keys and Reggie makes quick work of trying each of them, to no avail. He finally gets down to the last two keys. The first of the two doesn't work either and he holds his breath trying the last one. He fumbles with it for a moment, but finally a loud CLICK and the shackles fall off his wrists. He lets the other furs out as well. "You guys can go ahead if you want, I'm waiting on someone," he says.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 16, 2020)

JackJackal said:


> jack steped out of his cell looking strangely calm but his eyes betrayed him. he was still insane but he's begun to control it slightly "Go. I have some scores to settle" he simply said running off to find any of the guards as well as terry. it was time to end this once and for all
> 
> Terry could hear everything. the guns the bombs. everything was going to hell. and it was getting closer. the guards murdering everyone. he had to do something or soon he'd be next! thinking quickly he rushed over to the desk in his cell and flipped it over hiding behind it before camouflaging to further hide himself. he prayed this worked. he wasn't dying here.



The Warden and the other guards was about to continue head forward when they heard a commotion in Cafeteria A. Immediately, the Warden orders three guards to stay behind while the others go with him and left. One of the guards looked into Terry's cell and grins. Remembering how the lizard gave him a hard time all those years. "Heh. You may hide, boy, but you sure can't run. Time for you to die." He raised his gun and starts firing into the cell. The others chuckled and joined in the fun. The three guards starts shooting up all of the furniture including the desk, hoping to shoot and kill the lizard.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jan 16, 2020)

Zenkiki said:


> Both of your groups met up in the central chamber. The room was mostly empty with only crates and other mining equipment laid about.
> 
> Tyler grabbed the stash of three dynamite and hands it to Peter. "Let's go."
> Just as he said that three more bullets fired off at Reggie's group. Tyler looks at Peter and starts running back.
> ...



Peter wanted to ask where they were even going to take these, but he guessed he didn't have any time to do something like that. He quickly followed Tyler, dynamite in hand.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 16, 2020)

pandepix said:


> Reggie grew increasingly frustrated as the chaos ensued. The weight of the two dead furs still chained with the rest of his group wasn't helping, nor was the thought of something possibly happening to Isabella. He yowled angrily as the bullets hit the ground around him. "I swear to God, I'll fucking ram that pistol so far up his ass, he'll be shitting bullets for a week," he proclaimed angrily to no one in particular. He had finally lost his patience. "We gotta get rid of this dead weight," he said to the others. He smirked a few seconds later, realizing his unintentional pun. He yanked the rest of the group along, heading back into the mine to try and find anything that they might be able to use to get them out of the chains. He sees a pickaxe leaned up against a wall and leads the group over it. He awkwardly manages to pick it up and begins smashing the rod attaching the group together, but it doesn't budge. He carefully tries prying the chains apart instead, but nothing happens either. Finally, he loses his temper and begins smashing the hyena's body with it, screaming in anger, a slew of profanities escaping his lips, while the other furs watch in horror and fear. He finally stops, and takes a breath to calm down. _Gotta stay calm. Gotta find Isa. Think...THINK! _Reggie finally remembers the guard who had been shooting at them and leads the group back in his direction, taking cover behind a minecart to avoid being shot, pushing it along to stay covered. He hears a few more gunshots go off and then no more. _He must finally be out of bullets. Now's my chance! "_On my count!" he tells the others, who nod in understanding. "One...two...THREE!"
> The group rushes out from behind the minecart, ambushing the guard and knocking him out. Reggie bites his lip, while patting the guard down. _Please...please...YES! _He finally feels what he's looking for and grabs a ring of keys off the guards waist. He fumbles with them for a moment and begins testing them on the chains. There aren't that many keys and Reggie makes quick work of trying each of them, to no avail. He finally gets down to the last two keys. The first of the two doesn't work either and he holds his breath trying the last one. He fumbles with it for a moment, but finally a loud CLICK and the shackles fall off his wrists. He lets the other furs out as well. "You guys can go ahead if you want, I'm waiting on someone," he says.



The three inmates nod their heads and turned to help the other groups to be free. They grabbed any weapons they could find and run off.



Liseran Thistle said:


> Peter wanted to ask where they were even going to take these, but he guessed he didn't have any time to do something like that. He quickly followed Tyler, dynamite in hand.



All of the inmates started to head towards the surface for their escape. When they see the guards at the entrance, Tyler looked at Peter and side. "Light them up and toss it at them!"


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 16, 2020)

The Warden and the guards soon made it to the cafeteria to see a room full of corpses of guards and inmates, and a large hole blown up from the wall. The water buffalo growls and runs out. In pure rage, he quickly to see more dead bodies and then makes it around the building and towards the vehicles. In pure rage, he noticed that two of the buses were gone, meaning that some of the inmates had escaped. However, he noticed another bus with furs on it and narrowed his eyes. "They won't get out of here, alive! Men! Ready your weapons!"

Isabella was looking out of the window when she sees the Warden and the guards. He blue eyes widen as she yelled at the others, "THEY'RE HERE! GET DOWN!!!!" 

Soon, the guards lit up the bus. All of the furs on the bus quickly got down as they shot up the side of the bus and the windows. Both Pedro and Luis cowers on the floor, shaking. Rada got down, covering her head, while Cleo covered over Mama Shank to protect her. Fallon had grabbed Sal and pulled him down on the ground and covered their heads. Isabella also got down and covered her head. Suddenly, the bus door opens and Isabella gets yanked out of the bus and screams. Pedro looked and gasped as he cried out for her, "MISS. ISABELLA!" The mink gets dragged away by none other than Venezio. The lieutenant looked quite different, wearing nothing but a women-beater white, tank top, jeans, and boots. He also got a large scar going across his face where the Warden had left his mark on him. His fur was scruffy and unmanaged, and his eyes is filled with pure hatred, and vengeance. While the mink struggled and thrashed to get free, the wolverine goes through an open gate and over to a car with it's trunk opened and threw her inside and slams it. He got into the car, cranks it up, and drives away.

While the guards continues to shoot the bus, the Warden made his way on another bus and cranks it up. He turns the bus around and have it aimed at the side of it. The guards stopped shooting and quickly moved out of the way as the Warden slams on the accelerator.

Fallon looked up and out of the window to see a bus coming towards them. His eyes widen as he yelled, "OH SHI-"

*BAM!!!!!*

The bus rammed right on the side of them as the furs on the inside jerked and screamed.


----------



## JackJackal (Jan 16, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> The Warden and the other guards was about to continue head forward when they heard a commotion in Cafeteria A. Immediately, the Warden orders three guards to stay behind while the others go with him and left. One of the guards looked into Terry's cell and grins. Remembering how the lizard gave him a hard time all those years. "Heh. You may hide, boy, but you sure can't run. Time for you to die." He raised his gun and starts firing into the cell. The others chuckled and joined in the fun. The three guards starts shooting up all of the furniture including the desk, hoping to shoot and kill the lizard.


At first the cover worked keeping the chameleon safe as the bullets flew by. But his luck had run out. One bullet managed to break through the weakening cover and embed itself into his lower spine causing him to not only lose his camouflage but also let out a scream of unbearable pain as he lost feeling in his lower body.

As he searched the halls killing anyone that got in his way Jack hear the scream Terry had let out and followed it to A block seeing the 3 guards. He stayed silent so as not to draw attention to himself instead he kept to their blind spots sticking close to the wall behind them once he was in position he lunged forward and smashed 2 of the guards heads against each other to render them unconscious then quickly tackled 3rd and pinned him to the ground. With a crazed look I'm his eyes the Jackal gripped both sides of the guard's head then proceeded to jam his thumbs into his eye pressing hard and deep to cause as much pain as possible. All the while the guard howled in agony as his attacker destroyed his eyes he soon went into shock and fell limp making Jack let go and turn his attention to his next victim's as he didnt have the time to torture them like he normally would he would kill them quickly but brutally. He picked up one of the gu s that were dropped and started to bash one guard's head in with the back end a sickening crunch of bone was heard as the Jackal mercilessly pounded the head until it caved in and blood flowed from it. He then proceeded to use the last of the bullets in the gun to shoot the last guard in his testicles, the pain jolting him awake as blood poured from his crotch. Jack then shit 2 more bullets into his arms while he listened to the screams of pain. He ended the torment with a shot to the heart before tossing the gun away and taking the keys off the corpse using them to enter the cell where he found Terry gritting his teeth in pain. The chameleon looked up and glared at Jack with hate "Come to finish me off Jackal? Or have you come to laugh at me?" He snapped 
However Jack was silent. Seeing terry like that made him think. He could kill him. Make him finally shut up and end it. But if it hadn't been for him Terry wouldn't have been in this hell. The memories of his past mistakes flooded his mind and it was at that moment he knew what must be done. "Neither." He said and helped terry up using his shoulder to support him "I'm getting you out of here"
Terry was caught off guard by Jack's response it took him a moment to finally say "why? Why now?" Jack simply smirked an said this as he carried the injured man "because I'm not letting you die in the hell I put you in"


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 16, 2020)

JackJackal said:


> At first the cover worked keeping the chameleon safe as the bullets flew by. But his luck had run out. One bullet managed to break through the weakening cover and embed itself into his lower spine causing him to not only lose his camouflage but also let out a scream of unbearable pain as he lost feeling in his lower body.
> 
> As he searched the halls killing anyone that got in his way Jack hear the scream Terry had let out and followed it to A block seeing the 3 guards. He stayed silent so as not to draw attention to himself instead he kept to their blind spots sticking close to the wall behind them once he was in position he lunged forward and smashed 2 of the guards heads against each other to render them unconscious then quickly tackled 3rd and pinned him to the ground. With a crazed look I'm his eyes the Jackal gripped both sides of the guard's head then proceeded to jam his thumbs into his eye pressing hard and deep to cause as much pain as possible. All the while the guard howled in agony as his attacker destroyed his eyes he soon went into shock and fell limp making Jack let go and turn his attention to his next victim's as he didnt have the time to torture them like he normally would he would kill them quickly but brutally. He picked up one of the gu s that were dropped and started to bash one guard's head in with the back end a sickening crunch of bone was heard as the Jackal mercilessly pounded the head until it caved in and blood flowed from it. He then proceeded to use the last of the bullets in the gun to shoot the last guard in his testicles, the pain jolting him awake as blood poured from his crotch. Jack then shit 2 more bullets into his arms while he listened to the screams of pain. He ended the torment with a shot to the heart before tossing the gun away and taking the keys off the corpse using them to enter the cell where he found Terry gritting his teeth in pain. The chameleon looked up and glared at Jack with hate "Come to finish me off Jackal? Or have you come to laugh at me?" He snapped
> However Jack was silent. Seeing terry like that made him think. He could kill him. Make him finally shut up and end it. But if it hadn't been for him Terry wouldn't have been in this hell. The memories of his past mistakes flooded his mind and it was at that moment he knew what must be done. "Neither." He said and helped terry up using his shoulder to support him "I'm getting you out of here"
> Terry was caught off guard by Jack's response it took him a moment to finally say "why? Why now?" Jack simply smirked an said this as he carried the injured man "because I'm not letting you die in the hell I put you in"



When Jack and Terry gets out of the cell, they were met with an angry look of a porcupine suddenly in their face. "JACK!" she yelled with her paws on her hips and basically looking at him like a mother getting ready to spank her child.


----------



## JackJackal (Jan 16, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> When Jack and Terry gets out of the cell, they were met with an angry look of a porcupine suddenly in their face. "JACK!" she yelled with her paws on her hips and basically looking at him like a mother getting ready to spank her child.


"Ah for fucks sake." He said as Satine stood in front of them "look I know your pissed off at me and you can chew my ass our later." He said "help me get Terry out of here first. The guards shot him and he cant move on his own."


----------



## Seph (Jan 16, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> The Warden and the guards soon made it to the cafeteria to see a room full of corpses of guards and inmates, and a large hole blown up from the wall. The water buffalo growls and runs out. In pure rage, he quickly to see more dead bodies and then makes it around the building and towards the vehicles. In pure rage, he noticed that two of the buses were gone, meaning that some of the inmates had escaped. However, he noticed another bus with furs on it and narrowed his eyes. "They won't get out of here, alive! Men! Ready your weapons!"
> 
> Isabella was looking out of the window when she sees the Warden and the guards. He blue eyes widen as she yelled at the others, "THEY'RE HERE! GET DOWN!!!!"
> 
> ...



Sal had just closed his eyes and started to drift off when he felt Fallon yank him away, but that wasn't what made him wake up, it was the new pain he had in his shoulder. Sal hit the floor of the bus hard now holding his left shoulder which was squirting out blood. Sal groaned in pain as he looked at the new bullet wound. He looked up to see the lieutenant back, a sight that he had hoped to never see again. Once the lieutenant left Sal thought he could take a second to compose himself, then the warden rammed the bus. Sal slid back on the bus and slammed against the wall, hitting his head against the metal, his metal pipe cane sliding onto him as well, Sal grabbed it but he had no plans of standing up now. Sal groaned in pain again as he held his forehead, trying to calm down his now throbbing head.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 16, 2020)

JackJackal said:


> "Ah for fucks sake." He said as Satine stood in front of them "look I know your pissed off at me and you can chew my ass our later." He said "help me get Terry out of here first. The guards shot him and he cant move on his own."



Satine glanced at the lizard and back at him. "Fine, but I won't carry him. I will injure him more." She remarked while pointing to her quills. She then turns to James and steps real close to him. She looked up at him and asked him, "Would you be sane enough to carry this lizard out? Do not see him as an enemy. See him as a wounded soldier that needs you to get him out alive. Do you understand?"

(@Captain TrashPanda )


----------



## JackJackal (Jan 16, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Satine glanced at the lizard and back at him. "Fine, but I won't carry him. I will injure him more." She remarked while pointing to her quills. She then turns to James and steps real close to him. She looked up at him and asked him, "Would you be sane enough to carry this lizard out? Do not see him as an enemy. See him as a wounded soldier that needs you to get him out alive. Do you understand?"
> 
> (@Captain TrashPanda )


Jack dead panned at her when she said this "do you think he'd be alive if I wasn't 'sane' enough?" He asked bluntly making Terry roll his eyes "can we get a move on already? You know before we get caught by more Gaurds?"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jan 16, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> The Warden and the guards soon made it to the cafeteria to see a room full of corpses of guards and inmates, and a large hole blown up from the wall. The water buffalo growls and runs out. In pure rage, he quickly to see more dead bodies and then makes it around the building and towards the vehicles. In pure rage, he noticed that two of the buses were gone, meaning that some of the inmates had escaped. However, he noticed another bus with furs on it and narrowed his eyes. "They won't get out of here, alive! Men! Ready your weapons!"
> 
> Isabella was looking out of the window when she sees the Warden and the guards. He blue eyes widen as she yelled at the others, "THEY'RE HERE! GET DOWN!!!!"
> 
> ...


Sash had been thinking about spending a day with Akako when her daydream was shattered by bullets. She snapped out of it and ducked her head down before quickly crawling on top of Akako, keeping her down and protecting her from any bullets. She heard the screams of Isabella and the sound of another bus being started. Her eyes went wide as she knew only one thing was coming. "Shit... everybody brace!!" The bus collided in the midsection and threw both Akako and Sash, the white wolf slamming her head on the side of the bus as she took a hit for Akako. She cried out in pain as her vision went blurry, ears ringing as she felt blood pour down the side of her head. She heard no more shots as she slowly sat up, keeping her head down as she slowly went forward through the bus leaving Akako behind. "Time to kill this bastard warden..." She limped her way through the midrow and went to the double door, peeking her head out around the corner to see who was there.


HopeTLioness said:


> Satine glanced at the lizard and back at him. "Fine, but I won't carry him. I will injure him more." She remarked while pointing to her quills. She then turns to James and steps real close to him. She looked up at him and asked him, "Would you be sane enough to carry this lizard out? Do not see him as an enemy. See him as a wounded soldier that needs you to get him out alive. Do you understand?"
> 
> (@Captain TrashPanda )





JackJackal said:


> Jack deadpanned at her when she said this "do you think he'd be alive if I wasn't 'sane' enough?" He asked bluntly making Terry roll his eyes "can we get a move on already? You know before we get caught by more Guards?"


James had been walking with his head down before Satine addressed him. He slowly looked up and looked to the jackal and gecko before looking back to Satine and nodding. "Y-yes ma'am. I can carry h-him to safety." He turned around so Satine could undo his cuffs so he could take Terry outside.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 16, 2020)

JackJackal said:


> Jack dead panned at her when she said this "do you think he'd be alive if I wasn't 'sane' enough?" He asked bluntly making Terry roll his eyes "can we get a move on already? You know before we get caught by more Gaurds?"






Captain TrashPanda said:


> Sash had been thinking about spending a day with Akako when her daydream was shattered by bullets. She snapped out of it and ducked her head down before quickly crawling on top of Akako, keeping her down and protecting her from any bullets. She heard the screams of Isabella and the sound of another bus being started. Her eyes went wide as she knew only one thing was coming. "Shit... everybody brace!!" The bus collided in the midsection and threw both Akako and Sash, the white wolf slamming her head on the side of the bus as she took a hit for Akako. She cried out in pain as her vision went blurry, ears ringing as she felt blood pour down the side of her head. She heard no more shots as she slowly sat up, keeping her head down as she slowly went forward through the bus leaving Akako behind. "Time to kill this bastard warden..." She limped her way through the midrow and went to the double door, peeking her head out around the corner to see who was there.



Pedro quickly reached out and grabbed the wolf's paw in concern. His big, brown eyes looked at her in worry. "Sashenka, please be careful! It's dangerous out there!"




Captain TrashPanda said:


> James had been walking with his head down before Satine addressed him. He slowly looked up and looked to the jackal and gecko before looking back to Satine and nodding. "Y-yes ma'am. I can carry h-him to safety." He turned around so Satine could undo his cuffs so he could take Terry outside.



Satine pulled out a key from her coat pocket and undid his cuffs. She freed him and start looting the dead bodies for weapons and mags. After James got Terry, she gave Jack a gun and cocks her. "Let's go, men! We have a bus to catch." And she quickly runs off, leading the way.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jan 17, 2020)

"Erg...no wait!", Akako yelled forcing herself to her feet. "You can't kill him by yourself", she tailed behind the wolf, "he's to strong. I'm not going to let you get killed by him". Her paw grabbed onto Sashenka's, "you can't go out there.....unless you bring me. We do this together, I help distract him while you attack him".


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jan 17, 2020)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "Erg...no wait!", Akako yelled forcing herself to her feet. "You can't kill him by yourself", she tailed behind the wolf, "he's to strong. I'm not going to let you get killed by him". Her paw grabbed onto Sashenka's, "you can't go out there.....unless you bring me. We do this together, I help distract him while you attack him".





HopeTLioness said:


> Pedro quickly reached out and grabbed the wolf's paw in concern. His big, brown eyes looked at her in worry. "Sashenka, please be careful! It's dangerous out there"


Sash came back inside the bus and looked to the two furs, nodding as she counted seven guards outside. "Fine... but either we need to distract them, or attack them. We can't hold out here forever!" 


HopeTLioness said:


> Satine pulled out a key from her coat pocket and undid his cuffs. She freed him and start looting the dead bodies for weapons and mags. After James got Terry, she gave Jack a gun and cocks her. "Let's go, men! We have a bus to catch." And she quickly runs off, leading the way.


James freed his hands and went to the gecko, slowly picking him up and setting him over both shoulders fireman style. He looked to Jack, then Satine, and began to follow her out as she led the way.


----------



## JackJackal (Jan 17, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James freed his hands and went to the gecko, slowly picking him up and setting him over both shoulders fireman style. He looked to Jack, then Satine, and began to follow her out as she led the way.


Jack watched as James took Terry away making a mental note to be wary around him he followed him and Satine with gun in hand. all the while trying to keep his inner demon at bay.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jan 17, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> The three inmates nod their heads and turned to help the other groups to be free. They grabbed any weapons they could find and run off.
> 
> 
> 
> All of the inmates started to head towards the surface for their escape. When they see the guards at the entrance, Tyler looked at Peter and side. "Light them up and toss it at them!"



Peter lit one of the dynamite sticks, and threw it as hard as he could at the guards. One of them landed at the guards feet, ready to explode.


----------



## pandepix (Jan 17, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> The three inmates nod their heads and turned to help the other groups to be free. They grabbed any weapons they could find and run off.
> 
> 
> 
> All of the inmates started to head towards the surface for their escape. When they see the guards at the entrance, Tyler looked at Peter and side. "Light them up and toss it at them!"



Reggie starts to make his way to the surface of the mine to wait for Isa when he sees the rabbit toss the dynamite at the guards. He covers his ears and braces for the explosion.


----------



## Zenkiki (Jan 18, 2020)

The four guards on sentry duty start shooting at the inmates, having the high and distance advantage. Peter's stick cracks and blows up on the wall of the quarry just under one by 9 feet. The explosion cracks the wall, and sends the guard falling into the quarry with the rubble from the explosion landing with him, and breaking several bones. The other guards continue shooting, and some inmates rush out now that everyone has been freed. The remaining three guards pick off a few furs running up the ramp, but they run out of ammo and have to reload. Then two more guards come out of the barracks and start shooting the inmates. 14 furs died trying to get there. The guard captain of the mines was in his office sending a telegram back to HQ, and the Itallian government.


----------



## pandepix (Jan 18, 2020)

Reggie jumps from the explosion as all hell breaks loose. The noise from the blast, gunfire, and screaming leaves him with a ringing in his ears and he hesitates before running out of the mine, letting others go first. He knows he should stay and wait for Isa, but he starts to get a sinking feeling in his stomach and begins to worry that something happened to her and then he remember James as well. _Fuck, what about James? Goddamnit, I need to find him. _He makes a split second decision and while the guards are reloading, makes a mad dash for the barracks, using anything he can for cover. He barrels into one of the guards tackling him to the ground and quickly disarming him like he learned back in his training. He takes the gun from him and slams the end of it against his skull rendering him unconscious and does the same to the other, who puts up a bit of a fight, but Reggie is more skilled and the guard doesn't stand a chance. He reloads the gun and starts shooting at the other guards, trying to give the other furs a chance to escape.


----------



## JackJackal (Jan 18, 2020)

pandepix said:


> Reggie jumps from the explosion as all hell breaks loose. The noise from the blast, gunfire and screaming leaves him with a ringing in his ears and he hesitates before running out of the mine, letting others go first. He knows he should stay and wait for Isa, but he starts to get a sinking feeling in his stomach and begins to worry that something happened to her and then he remember James as well. _Fuck, what about James? Goddamnit, I need to find him. _He makes a split second decision and while the guards are reloading, makes a mad dash for the barracks, using anything he can for cover. He barrels into one of the guards tackling him to the ground and quickly disarming him like he learned back in his training. He takes the gun from him and slams the end of it against his skull rendering him unconscious and does the same to the other, who puts up a bit of a fight, but Reggie is more skilled and the guard doesn't stand a chance. He reloads the gun and starts shooting at the other guards, trying to give the other furs a chance to escape.


Jax would follow reggie and take cover as well using the pistol he had gotten to shoot at the guards aiming mostly for the head and chest.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jan 18, 2020)

Zenkiki said:


> The four guards on sentry duty start shooting at the inmates, having the high and distance advantage. Peter's stick cracks and blows up on the wall of the quarry just under one by 9 feet. The explosion cracks the wall, and sends the guard falling into the quarry with the rubble from the explosion landing with him, and breaking several bones. The other guards continue shooting, and some inmates rush out now that everyone has been freed. The remaining three guards pick off a few furs running up the ramp, but they run out of ammo and have to reload. Then two more guards come out of the barracks and start shooting the inmates. 14 furs died trying to get there. The guard captain of the mines was in his office sending a telegram back to HQ, and the Itallian government.



Peter rushed one of the guards with his pickax, not stopping for the others behind him. He swung it upwards, catching the guard under the chin with the sharp end of the Pick.


----------



## pandepix (Jan 18, 2020)

JackJackal said:


> Jax would follow reggie and take cover as well using the pistol he had gotten to shoot at the guards aiming mostly for the head and chest.



Reggie sees a blur of fur out of the corner of his eye while he's shooting and does a double take. "J-Jack?! Is that you? Holy shit, who else was locked up in this shithole that I didn't know about!?" he asks, bewildered.


----------



## JackJackal (Jan 18, 2020)

pandepix said:


> Reggie sees a blur of fur out of the corner of his eye while he's shooting and does a double take. "J-Jack?! Is that you? Holy shit, who else was locked up in this shithole that I didn't know about?" he asks, bewildered.


"Wrong Jackal!" He said while he continued to shoot "As far as I know James is in there too. But talk later! We're not out of this yet!" 


Liseran Thistle said:


> Peter rushed one of the guards with his pickax, not stopping for the others behind him. He swung it upwards, catching the guard under the chin with the sharp end of the Pick.


"God damn it. Cover him!" Jax said trying to wound or kill the other guards before they shot Peter


----------



## pandepix (Jan 18, 2020)

JackJackal said:


> "Wrong Jackal!" He said while he continued to shoot "As far as I know James is in there too. But talk later! We're not out of this yet!"
> 
> "God damn it. Cover him!" Jax said trying to wound or kill the other guards before they shot Peter



Reggie looks at him, still confused, but nods his head and continues shooting until he runs out of ammo. _Wait...what? Who the hell is he talking about?_ While he's reloading, he has a chance to process what the other fur said. He sees the rabbit who had thrown the dynamite stick earlier and puts the two together and gives him cover.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 18, 2020)

Seph said:


> Sal had just closed his eyes and started to drift off when he felt Fallon yank him away, but that wasn't what made him wake up, it was the new pain he had in his shoulder. Sal hit the floor of the bus hard now holding his left shoulder which was squirting out blood. Sal groaned in pain as he looked at the new bullet wound. He looked up to see the lieutenant back, a sight that he had hoped to never see again. Once the lieutenant left Sal thought he could take a second to compose himself, then the warden rammed the bus. Sal slid back on the bus and slammed against the wall, hitting his head against the metal, his metal pipe cane sliding onto him as well, Sal grabbed it but he had no plans of standing up now. Sal groaned in pain again as he held his forehead, trying to calm down his now throbbing head.



Fallon slowly sits up, groaning as he tries to shake off his blurry vision and whipped the blood from the side of his mouth. He rubbed his head as it throbbed in pain and then looked to Sal. "Oi...you alright, lad?"




Captain TrashPanda said:


> Sash came back inside the bus and looked to the two furs, nodding as she counted seven guards outside. "Fine... but either we need to distract them, or attack them. We can't hold out here forever!"



"O-okay! What do you think we should do?" Pedro asked with concern in his eyes. Before Sashenka could say anything, a loud gunshot rung and Luis fell out of the driver's seat. To Pedro's horror, his friend got shot through the side of the head, and died with his eyes widen open. Pedro screamed as he backed away from the body and tears starts to form around his eyes. "LUIS!!!" He cried out and sobbed.

The Warden, who had got out of the bus and shot his shotgun through the window, pointed at the bus from the double doors and started to yell, "Inmates! You have nowhere to go! Come out one at a time and slowly. If you do not cooperate, you will die! I will not repeat myself."

Pedro looked at the others, clearly scared. Fallon cursed and looked to Sashenka. "What should we do, Lass?"

The seven guards came a bit closer to the bus and aims at it. Satine, Jack, James, and Terry finally made it to the lot and see what's going on. They quickly goes over to a car and ducks down. Satine looked to the James and whispered, "Stay here with him, while Jack and I handle this." She then turns to Jack. "Let's go." Satine tooks off first, aiming her pistols at the guards and fired three times. Hitting a guard in the back, and another on the arm and through the back of his neck. The two guards fell, while the other five quickly turns around and starts aiming behind them.


----------



## JackJackal (Jan 18, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> The seven guards came a bit closer to the bus and aims at it. Satine, Jack, James, and Terry finally made it to the lot and see what's going on. They quickly goes over to a car and ducks down. Satine looked to the James and whispered, "Stay here with him, while Jack and I handle this." She then turns to Jack. "Let's go." Satine tooks off first, aiming her pistols at the guards and fired three times. Hitting a guard in the back, and another on the arm and through the back of his neck. The two guards fell, while the other five quickly turns around and starts aiming behind them.


Jack was right behind her with pistol in and a grin on his face "let's have some fun!" He said taking five shots landing 4 of them. 2 taking down another guard hitting him in the hip first then his neck and the 3rd hit one guard dead in the eye and the fourth hitting another's knee effectively crippling them _'and they laughed at me for using a pistol all the time'_


----------



## Seph (Jan 18, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Fallon slowly sits up, groaning as he tries to shake off his blurry vision and whipped the blood from the side of his mouth. He rubbed his head as it throbbed in pain and then looked to Sal. "Oi...you alright, lad?"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sal looked over at the mandrill, he was blurry and Sal could barely focus on his voice while he talked to him. Sal couldn't understand what he said so he just laid his head back down. He laid there for a few more seconds before finally deciding to sit up. He groaned in pain as he sat up in the bus. He could hear someone yelling outside but couldn't make out who they were or what they were saying so he paid it no mind. Sal didn't know how long he sat there, but eventually he heard gunshots outside and more yelling but he still couldn't make out what they were saying. He didn't know if his time had come or if someone was saving them, but Sal was too out of it to care.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jan 19, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Fallon slowly sits up, groaning as he tries to shake off his blurry vision and whipped the blood from the side of his mouth. He rubbed his head as it throbbed in pain and then looked to Sal. "Oi...you alright, lad?"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


James came outside and saw the shootout, his fur going on edge as he growled maliciously. He wanted to throw Terry down and shed blood, but he followed Satine’s orders and slowly and carefully set the chameleon down on his backside behind cover. Once he did that, he sat down in front of him cross legged, tuning out the firefight going on and staring at Terry, not growling or even making a noise. He just sat there and stared at him, no emotion on his face. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Sash gasped in horror as the sheep was shot dead in front of her, slumping forward as blood soaked his wool red. She backed up and closed her eyes, taking a few deep breaths before pulling the pistol out and speaking to the mandrill as she stood to her feet. “_To, chto my delayem, mandril, eto boy do poslednego zverya.” (“What we do, mandrill, is fight to the last beast.”) _She howled for a moment before rushing ahead coming around the corner of the door just as Satine and Jack dropped five of the seven guards. Sash quickly aimed for the sixth and put one bullet through his eye socket. “One...” She then opened fire on the final guard, missing three open shots before finally putting one in his knee and taking him down. “Two, three, SHIT!! Four... five.” Finally, she set her eyes on the buffalo who was the warden, now the last one standing. He aimed at her before she quickly put three bullets through his right shin. “Six, seven, eight, cyka.”


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 19, 2020)

JackJackal said:


> Jack was right behind her with pistol in and a grin on his face "let's have some fun!" He said taking five shots landing 4 of them. 2 taking down another guard hitting him in the hip first then his neck and the 3rd hit one guard dead in the eye and the fourth hitting another's knee effectively crippling them _'and they laughed at me for using a pistol all the time'_





Captain TrashPanda said:


> James came outside and saw the shootout, his fur going on edge as he growled maliciously. He wanted to throw Terry down and shed blood, but he followed Satine’s orders and slowly and carefully set the chameleon down on his backside behind cover. Once he did that, he sat down in front of him cross legged, tuning out the firefight going on and staring at Terry, not growling or even making a noise. He just sat there and stared at him, no emotion on his face.
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Sash gasped in horror as the sheep was shot dead in front of her, slumping forward as blood soaked his wool red. She backed up and closed her eyes, taking a few deep breaths before pulling the pistol out and speaking to the mandrill as she stood to her feet. “_To, chto my delayem, mandril, eto boy do poslednego zverya.” (“What we do, mandrill, is fight to the last beast.”) _She howled for a moment before rushing ahead coming around the corner of the door just as Satine and Jack dropped five of the seven guards. Sash quickly aimed for the sixth and put one bullet through his eye socket. “One...” She then opened fire on the final guard, missing three open shots before finally putting one in his knee and taking him down. “Two, three, SHIT!! Four... five.” Finally, she set her eyes on the buffalo who was the warden, now the last one standing. He aimed at her before she quickly put three bullets through his right shin. “Six, seven, eight, cyka.”



The Warden turned as was about to blast the wolf in the head when he suddenly gets shot and hollered in pain. He fell down and started holding onto the wound. He growl as he slowly sits up and glares at her. Satine watched as Sashenka takes care of the Warden and starts to head to the bus. 




Seph said:


> Sal looked over at the mandrill, he was blurry and Sal could barely focus on his voice while he talked to him. Sal couldn't understand what he said so he just laid his head back down. He laid there for a few more seconds before finally deciding to sit up. He groaned in pain as he sat up in the bus. He could hear someone yelling outside but couldn't make out who they were or what they were saying so he paid it no mind. Sal didn't know how long he sat there, but eventually he heard gunshots outside and more yelling but he still couldn't make out what they were saying. He didn't know if his time had come or if someone was saving them, but Sal was too out of it to care.



Fallon slowly and carefully got himself up and shakes off any of the shattered glass off of him and then helped Sal back up to a seat.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jan 19, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> The Warden turned as was about to blast the wolf in the head when he suddenly gets shot and hollered in pain. He fell down and started holding onto the wound. He growl as he slowly sits up and glares at her. Satine watched as Sashenka takes care of the Warden and starts to head to the bus.


Sash limped down the stairs of the bus, coming onto the ground as she limped towards the wounded warden. There was a fire in her eyes that hadn’t been there since the Russian Revolutions, even as she limped she moved slowly and coldly, letting the warden bleed for a bit. She promptly executed the guard Jack had downed, then the guard she had downed, before finally coming to the warden. She stood over him and planted her foot into his chest, pinning him to the ground as Sash looked down on him. She scoffed lightly before reaching down and prying the shotgun from his grasp. She took the double barreled shotgun and looked it over, nodding and smiling coldly. “_Da... _this will do. Wait here bastard. I’ll be back.” She walked back to the bus and called into the inside. “Oh Akako, my sweetheart! Would you please come out here, quickly? We have business as a couple that is unfinished.”


----------



## JackJackal (Jan 19, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James came outside and saw the shootout, his fur going on edge as he growled maliciously. He wanted to throw Terry down and shed blood, but he followed Satine’s orders and slowly and carefully set the chameleon down on his backside behind cover. Once he did that, he sat down in front of him cross legged, tuning out the firefight going on and staring at Terry, not growling or even making a noise. He just sat there and stared at him, no emotion on his face.
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Sash gasped in horror as the sheep was shot dead in front of her, slumping forward as blood soaked his wool red. She backed up and closed her eyes, taking a few deep breaths before pulling the pistol out and speaking to the mandrill as she stood to her feet. “_To, chto my delayem, mandril, eto boy do poslednego zverya.” (“What we do, mandrill, is fight to the last beast.”) _She howled for a moment before rushing ahead coming around the corner of the door just as Satine and Jack dropped five of the seven guards. Sash quickly aimed for the sixth and put one bullet through his eye socket. “One...” She then opened fire on the final guard, missing three open shots before finally putting one in his knee and taking him down. “Two, three, SHIT!! Four... five.” Finally, she set her eyes on the buffalo who was the warden, now the last one standing. He aimed at her before she quickly put three bullets through his right shin. “Six, seven, eight, cyka.”


Terry looked at the crazed raccoon in slight fear and confusion. He hated it when people just stared at him and because this psycho was already worse than jack (as far as he could tell) "er...not to be rude or anything but why are you staring at me like that?" He asked trying to not provoke him.

Meanwhile jack watched Sash killed off the rest of the guards and cripple the warden. 


Captain TrashPanda said:


> Sash limped down the stairs of the bus, coming onto the ground as she limped towards the wounded warden. There was a fire in her eyes that hadn’t been there since the Russian Revolutions, even as she limped she moved slowly and coldly, letting the warden bleed for a bit. She promptly executed the guard Jack had downed, then the guard she had downed, before finally coming to the warden. She stood over him and planted her foot into his chest, pinning him to the ground as Sash looked down on him. She scoffed lightly before reaching down and prying the shotgun from his grasp. She took the double barreled shotgun and looked it over, nodding and smiling coldly. “_Da... _this will do. Wait here bastard. I’ll be back.” She walked back to the bus and called into the inside. “Oh Akako, my sweetheart! Would you please come out here, quickly? We have business as a couple that is unfinished.”


He followed Satine to the bus but stopped for a second when he reached her. "Nice work" he said "you gonna be ok?" He asked having seen her limping a second ago.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jan 19, 2020)

Akako made her way outside the bus. "A fitting position for you Warden", she said, "below decency, below morals, below everyone". Akako turned to Sashenka, "he hurt both of us my love so its only right we both pull the trigger".


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jan 19, 2020)

GrimnCoyote said:


> Akako made her way outside the bus. "A fitting position for you Warden", she said, "below decency, below morals, below everyone". Akako turned to Sashenka, "he hurt both of us my love so its only right we both pull the trigger".


Sash nodded and took the pistol out, handing it to Akako and nodding. “Four bullets are left. Here.” Once she took it out of Sash’s paw, the white wolf turned back to the other furs and yelled with a loud cry, “May the whole world know that we have started revolution. Down with MS! Down with these inhumane bastards!” She checked the double barrel was loaded, and it was. She redid it and pointed it down at the warden. “Any last words, pathetic coward?”


JackJackal said:


> Terry looked at the crazed raccoon in slight fear and confusion. He hated it when people just stared at him and because this psycho was already worse than jack (as far as he could tell) "er...not to be rude or anything but why are you staring at me like that?" He asked trying to not provoke him.
> 
> Meanwhile jack watched Sash killed off the rest of the guards and cripple the warden.
> 
> He followed Satine to the bus but stopped for a second when he reached her. "Nice work" he said "you gonna be ok?" He asked having seen her limping a second ago.


James said nothing, just peering at him quietly. He shushed him and set a finger on his lips before speaking softly. “Shh now... we both feel pain, sorrow. It will be over soon... I hope.”


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 19, 2020)

GrimnCoyote said:


> Akako made her way outside the bus. "A fitting position for you Warden", she said, "below decency, below morals, below everyone". Akako turned to Sashenka, "he hurt both of us my love so its only right we both pull the trigger".





Captain TrashPanda said:


> Sash nodded and took the pistol out, handing it to Akako and nodding. “Four bullets are left. Here.” Once she took it out of Sash’s paw, the white wolf turned back to the other furs and yelled with a loud cry, “May the whole world know that we have started revolution. Down with MS! Down with these inhumane bastards!” She checked the double barrel was loaded, and it was. She redid it and pointed it down at the warden. “Any last words, pathetic coward?”



The Warden just sat there in silence as he looked up at the two females. He suddenly started with a small chuckled and gradually turned into a full blown laugh. After laughing for a minute, he grins up to them and spoke in a low voice. "You may have beaten me, but there are scorns of us that you will have to deal with. No matter where you go, you will always find a MS member somewhere. Hehehehe. You bitches is going to die sooner or later. Mark my words. _Lunga vita alla MS_!" He threw his head back as he goes into a laugh and basically accepted his fate.


----------



## Seph (Jan 19, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> The Warden turned as was about to blast the wolf in the head when he suddenly gets shot and hollered in pain. He fell down and started holding onto the wound. He growl as he slowly sits up and glares at her. Satine watched as Sashenka takes care of the Warden and starts to head to the bus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sal sat there holding his head as he still couldn’t make out anything, someone was getting him up. Who was this? Fallon? The wolf lady? No, a guard. Sal concluded in his head. There was no going back, he would die before going back to prison. Once Sal was up he used his left hand and one of the seats to keep himself standing, and he took one last look at who was helping him. Sal wrapped his right hand around the person’s neck as his vision started to clear just a bit. It was some kind of ape, and his blurred form looked big in Sal’s eyes. “I thought I killed you.” Sal said to what he thought was the gorilla guard, tightening his grip around the figure’s neck.


----------



## JackJackal (Jan 19, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James said nothing, just peering at him quietly. He shushed him and set a finger on his lips before speaking softly. “Shh now... we both feel pain, sorrow. It will be over soon... I hope.”


Terry looked at the finger and gently moved it away not wanting to make the crazed coon mad. "We'll see kid...but I think the worst is yet to come" he said with a sigh "even if we make it out of this alive. I doubt my ass will be the same. That bullet fucked me up."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jan 19, 2020)

JackJackal said:


> Terry looked at the finger and gently moved it away not wanting to make the crazed coon mad. "We'll see kid...but I think the worst is yet to come" he said with a sigh "even if we make it out of this alive. I doubt my ass will be the same. That bullet fucked me up."


James hushed him a bit violently this time, putting his entire scarred paw over his mouth and holding it shut as as he shushed him. After a few seconds, he spoke again. “It will be over soon... I smell your fears. Do not be afraid... for we will be free soon.”


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jan 19, 2020)

"Think what you will buffalo", Akako replied, "I've endured months of torture here but still survived. I dove head first into despair but swam back up to see the light. When my body wasn't powerful enough I improved and adapted. If there's one thing your prison has taught me is that I am strong and as long as I live I will continue to protect myself and the one I love". She pointed the gun directly at his forehead, "you may believe in some all powerful organization but you know what I believe in?. Myself and others". The girl nodded to Sashenka, "farewell Warden, you will not be missed".


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jan 19, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> The Warden just sat there in silence as he looked up at the two females. He suddenly started with a small chuckled and gradually turned into a full blown laugh. After laughing for a minute, he grins up to them and spoke in a low voice. "You may have beaten me, but there are scorns of us that you will have to deal with. No matter where you go, you will always find a MS member somewhere. Hehehehe. You bitches is going to die sooner or later. Mark my words. _Lunga vita alla MS_!" He threw his head back as he goes into a laugh and basically accepted his fate.





GrimnCoyote said:


> "Think what you will buffalo", Akako replied, "I've endured months of torture here but still survived. I dove head first into despair but swam back up to see the light. When my body wasn't powerful enough I improved and adapted. If there's one thing your prison has taught me is that I am strong and as long as I live I will continue to protect myself and the one I love". She pointed the gun directly at his forehead, "you may believe in some all powerful organization but you know what I believe in?. Myself and others". The girl nodded to Sashenka, "farewell Warden, you will not be missed".


“_Nyet, _you would be wrong buffalo. There are more of us, more people who will fight your evil, then those who will commit such acts. Your journey comes to an end... and we will end the rest of your comrades’ journey. *YOU *mark my words, in hell. _Да здравствуют Белые Лапы!” _With that, she took the shotgun and unleashed two booming shots into his chest as Akako fired the last four rounds in the pistol, killing him instantly. As he died, Sash bent down and made sure he died with his eyes open. “A coward receives no respect in life, or death.” She stood back up and tossed the spent shotgun on the ground, looking to Akako and grinning big. “We did it my love... we did it!” She stepped over the dead buffalo and hugged Akako tightly, squeezing her and laughing as she pulled her off her feet and spun her around, celebrating their victory.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jan 19, 2020)

"Ack", she smiled as she was spun in the air. "He is gone", Akako cheered, "the tyrant is gone, jiyū wa temoto ni arimasu. Quickly Sashenka we must vacate and celebrate thus victory on the road to freedom".


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jan 19, 2020)

JackJackal said:


> "Wrong Jackal!" He said while he continued to shoot "As far as I know James is in there too. But talk later! We're not out of this yet!"
> 
> "God damn it. Cover him!" Jax said trying to wound or kill the other guards before they shot Peter



Peter had managed to kill the guard he swung at, catching him under the chin with the pick. He appreciated Jax helping him, he'd have to apologize for running out into the open like this later, right now they didn't have any time to lose.


----------



## JackJackal (Jan 19, 2020)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Peter had managed to kill the guard he swung at, catching him under the chin with the pick. He appreciated Jax helping him, he'd have to apologize for running out into the open like this later, right now they didn't have any time to lose.


Jax continued to fire on the guards managing to get a lucky headshot on one but he couldn't manage a hit on the other


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jan 19, 2020)

JackJackal said:


> Jax continued to fire on the guards managing to get a lucky headshot on one but he couldn't manage a hit on the other



Peter wasted no time in turning on the other guard, the minute he was done with the first guard and Jax had taken out the second with his gun, he ran full force at the third knocking him to the ground. He lifted his pickaxe quickly and brought it down on the guards throat, puncturing it.


----------



## Zenkiki (Jan 20, 2020)

The Captain of the mines comes out of is barracks armed with a shotgun and aimed it at the group still clumped together and then shouts "back into the mines now!"


----------



## JackJackal (Jan 20, 2020)

Zenkiki said:


> The Captain of the mines comes out of is barracks armed with a shotgun and aimed it at the group still clumped together and then shouts "back into the mines now!"


Seeing the captain Jax was about to unload on him to end it but he soon realized he spent all but one bullet providing cover for Peter.  He took a deep breath and aimed at the captain's head. He pulled the trigger and watched as the bullet hit its mark and made the captain drop dead. Smiling that his aim was at least decent.  Though he'd need to work on it again.


----------



## JackJackal (Jan 20, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James hushed him a bit violently this time, putting his entire scarred paw over his mouth and holding it shut as as he shushed him. After a few seconds, he spoke again. “It will be over soon... I smell your fears. Do not be afraid... for we will be free soon.”


Terry didn't say anything else as he saw it was useless to try and talk. The crazed raccoon wouldn't have it


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jan 20, 2020)

Peter dusted himself off, cringing a bit at the semi-dried blood that had stained his clothing. _I'll try not to use a pickax like that again, _he thought to himself. Now that they had cleared the mines, it was time to go with the rest of the plan, and head west. He walked down towards Jax, "We should get going, I think we're done here." He told him.


----------



## JackJackal (Jan 20, 2020)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Peter dusted himself off, cringing a bit at the semi-dried blood that had stained his clothing. _I'll try not to use a pickax like that again, _he thought to himself. Now that they had cleared the mines, it was time to go with the rest of the plan, and head west. He walked down towards Jax, "We should get going, I think we're done here." He told him.


"Be best to stock up on ammo and weapons first. Whatever we can get. The captain probably called this in so we'll need to be ready if reinforcements come" Jax said then frowned "by the way-" he thumps Peter on the forehead "that's for running out like a menso!" He said going inside the barracks to see what he could scrounge up.


----------



## Zenkiki (Jan 20, 2020)

JackJackal said:


> "Be best to stock up on ammo and weapons first. Whatever we can get. The captain probably called this in so we'll need to be ready if reinforcements come" Jax said then frowned "by the way-" he thumps Peter on the forehead "that's for running out like a menso!" He said going inside the barracks to see what he could scrounge up.


Inside was the armory with rifles and crates of ammo locked behind a gate, and the captains office to the left, where a key was in his key to the collars, and a second key to the armory.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jan 20, 2020)

JackJackal said:


> "Be best to stock up on ammo and weapons first. Whatever we can get. The captain probably called this in so we'll need to be ready if reinforcements come" Jax said then frowned "by the way-" he thumps Peter on the forehead "that's for running out like a menso!" He said going inside the barracks to see what he could scrounge up.


Peter rubbed his forehead softly, "Hey at least you're not dead, that counts for something. Right?" He muttered.


Zenkiki said:


> Inside was the armory with rifles and crates of ammo locked behind a gate, and the captains office to the left, where a key was in his key to the collars, and a second key to the armory.



He followed Jax into the armory, and looked around at all of the things stored away. He went for the keys first and foremost, thinking to get his off of him as soon as possible.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 20, 2020)

Seph said:


> Sal sat there holding his head as he still couldn’t make out anything, someone was getting him up. Who was this? Fallon? The wolf lady? No, a guard. Sal concluded in his head. There was no going back, he would die before going back to prison. Once Sal was up he used his left hand and one of the seats to keep himself standing, and he took one last look at who was helping him. Sal wrapped his right hand around the person’s neck as his vision started to clear just a bit. It was some kind of ape, and his blurred form looked big in Sal’s eyes. “I thought I killed you.” Sal said to what he thought was the gorilla guard, tightening his grip around the figure’s neck.



Fallon was helping Sal up when the grizzly bear suddenly puts him in a headlock. His eyes widen as he yelled at him. "EY!EY!EY!EY! SNAP OUT OF IT, YA CRAZY BASTARD!!! ITS ME!!!"



GrimnCoyote said:


> "Think what you will buffalo", Akako replied, "I've endured months of torture here but still survived. I dove head first into despair but swam back up to see the light. When my body wasn't powerful enough I improved and adapted. If there's one thing your prison has taught me is that I am strong and as long as I live I will continue to protect myself and the one I love". She pointed the gun directly at his forehead, "you may believe in some all powerful organization but you know what I believe in?. Myself and others". The girl nodded to Sashenka, "farewell Warden, you will not be missed".





Captain TrashPanda said:


> “_Nyet, _you would be wrong buffalo. There are more of us, more people who will fight your evil, then those who will commit such acts. Your journey comes to an end... and we will end the rest of your comrades’ journey. *YOU *mark my words, in hell. _Да здравствуют Белые Лапы!” _With that, she took the shotgun and unleashed two booming shots into his chest as Akako fired the last four rounds in the pistol, killing him instantly. As he died, Sash bent down and made sure he died with his eyes open. “A coward receives no respect in life, or death.” She stood back up and tossed the spent shotgun on the ground, looking to Akako and grinning big. “We did it my love... we did it!” She stepped over the dead buffalo and hugged Akako tightly, squeezing her and laughing as she pulled her off her feet and spun her around, celebrating their victory.



And with that, the Warden was killed off and laid out as he body felt limp. His eyes opened wide as it's dead irises stared out to the sky, no long a tyrant to those around him.

Pedro was still on the bus, watching both Akako and Sashenka celebrating their victory. He smiled a bit, but it slowly came to a sad frown as he looked back and say his friend on the ground. He kneeled to him and pulled him into his arms. He reached up and closed his eyes gently and then weeped for his fallen friend. 

Satine hoped on the bus to see Pedro and then Sal trying to put Fallon asleep. She yelled at Sal, "HEY! LET HIM GO NOW!"and was going to pull his gun on him when Pedro looked to her, with tears in his eyes, called to her. "Miss. Satine!" She looked to Pedro and kneeled in front of him. "Pedro." She was about to say something else but noticed the dead sheep in his arms. She sighed and closed her eyes, giving him a moment of silence before looking back to the alpaca. "I'm sorry for your loss." She then noticed that the briefcases were on the floor and quickly picks them up and sets them on the seat behind then driver. She checked inside to make sure all the documents were there and sighed in relief before closing it. She looked back to Pedro and asked, "Where's Isabella?" Pedro looked up at her with scared eyes and replied, "She was taken away from here by the lieutenant! I-I don't know where they have gone, though!" Satine's eyes widen in shock and yelled, "WHAT?!" and quickly dashed out of the bus to look for any clues to where her friend may be taken.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jan 20, 2020)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "Ack", she smiled as she was spun in the air. "He is gone", Akako cheered, "the tyrant is gone, jiyū wa temoto ni arimasu. Quickly, Sashenka, we must vacate and celebrate this victory on the road to freedom".





HopeTLioness said:


> And with that, the Warden was killed off and laid out as he body felt limp. His eyes opened wide as it's dead irises stared out to the sky, no longer a tyrant to those around him.
> 
> Pedro was still on the bus, watching both Akako and Sashenka celebrating their victory. He smiled a bit, but it slowly came to a sad frown as he looked back and saw his friend on the ground. He kneeled to him and pulled him into his arms. He reached up and closed his eyes gently and then wept for his fallen friend.
> 
> Satine hoped on the bus to see Pedro and then Sal trying to put Fallon asleep. She yelled at Sal, "HEY! LET HIM GO NOW!" and was going to pull his gun on him when Pedro looked to her, with tears in his eyes, called to her. "Miss. Satine!" She looked to Pedro and kneeled in front of him. "Pedro." She was about to say something else but noticed the dead sheep in his arms. She sighed and closed her eyes, giving him a moment of silence before looking back to the alpaca. "I'm sorry for your loss." She then noticed that the briefcases were on the floor and quickly picks them up and sets them on the seat behind then driver. She checked inside to make sure all the documents were there and sighed in relief before closing it. She looked back to Pedro and asked, "Where's Isabella?" Pedro looked up at her with scared eyes and replied, "She was taken away from here by the lieutenant! I-I don't know where they have gone, though!" Satine's eyes widen in shock and yelled, "WHAT?!" and quickly dashed out of the bus to look for any clues to where her friend may be taken.


Sash nodded and smiled wide, smacking Akako's butt in victory as they went back to the bus. She came up behind Satine as she saw Pedro weeping his fallen comrade. She did the catholic cross across her chest and spoke after Satine. "I am sorry, Comrade Pedro. He died doing the right thing... he will fly high with angels. He died a hero... and that is most honorable way to die." She reached down and closed the sheep's eyes before hugging Pedro for a moment, rubbing his back and kissing his neck to comfort him. She stood back up and started heading back when she heard they were missing one. She quickly turned back and hey eyes went wide. "What?!? That bastard dog thing! He could have gone million ways from Sunday! How are we going to find them??" She watched Satine run back out as she rubbed her face and groaned, taking a seat and holding her head in her hands. "God DAMNIT, we were so close... we've lost two now. We must retrieve Comrade Isabella, quickly."


JackJackal said:


> Terry didn't say anything else as he saw it was useless to try and talk. The crazed raccoon wouldn't have it


James slowly pulled his paw back and put it back in his lap, continuing to stare at the crippled chameleon silently and unblinkingly. He found a sharp rock on the ground and picked it up, breaking his stare and looking it over. He tapped the point, feeling it's sharpness. He then slowly put the point on his arm just below his left wrist and pressed down hard, creating a cut. He slowly drags the rock up his arm to his elbow, causing a large cut that began to bleed. He then licked the tip of the rock and smiled wickedly, looking back up to Terry as he slowly offered him the rock, blood dripping down his arm and beginning to soak his fur.


----------



## JackJackal (Jan 20, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James slowly pulled his paw back and put it back in his lap, continuing to stare at the crippled chameleon silently and unblinkingly. He found a sharp rock on the ground and picked it up, breaking his stare and looking it over. He tapped the point, feeling it's sharpness. He then slowly put the point on his arm just below his left wrist and pressed down hard, creating a cut. He slowly drags the rock up his arm to his elbow, causing a large cut that began to bleed. He then licked the tip of the rock and smiled wickedly, looking back up to Terry as he slowly offered him the rock, blood dripping down his arm and beginning to soak his fur.


Terry was wide eyed and speechless for a second before he took the rock and started smashing it on the ground then threw it far away after it lost its edge "WHAT THE FUCK!?" He snapped glaring at james "We're almost outta here and you go and cut yourself?! The hell is wrong with you!?"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jan 20, 2020)

JackJackal said:


> Terry was wide-eyed and speechless for a second before he took the rock and started smashing it on the ground then threw it far away after it lost its edge "WHAT THE FUCK!?" He snapped glaring at James "We're almost outta here and you go and cut yourself?! The hell is wrong with you!?"


James sat in silence as he watched him throw the stone away before snapping and yelling at him. He sat in silence and didn't say anything before running his paw over the wound, his paw covered in warm blood, looking down at it before speaking to Terry without looking up. "They say many things... many, many things are wrong." Still looking down, he wiped his paw across his face as fresh blood now covered his face in war stripes, looking up to the chameleon with a bloodthirsty fire in his eye, an evil smile on his face.


----------



## JackJackal (Jan 20, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James sat in silence as he watched him throw the stone away before snapping and yelling at him. He sat in silence and didn't say anything before running his paw over the wound, his paw covered in warm blood, looking down at it before speaking to Terry without looking up. "They say many things... many, many things are wrong." Still looking down, he wiped his paw across his face as fresh blood now covered his face in war stripes, looking up to the chameleon with a bloodthirsty fire in his eye, an evil smile on his face.


Terry didnt like where this was going and had to mull his options over. Though it didnt take long for him to decide what to do "SATINE! GET YOUR ASS OVER HERE NOW!" he yelled at the top of his lungs


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 20, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> She did the catholic cross across her chest and spoke after Satine. "I am sorry, Comrade Pedro. He died doing the right thing... he will fly high with angels. He died a hero... and that is most honorable way to die." She reached down and closed the sheep's eyes before hugging Pedro for a moment, rubbing his back and kissing his neck to comfort him.





JackJackal said:


> Terry didnt like where this was going and had to mull his options over. Though it didnt take long for him to decide what to do "SATINE! GET YOUR ASS OVER HERE NOW!" he yelled at the top of his lungs




Pedro hugged her back for a good moment before letting her go. He sighed as he starts to drag his body out of the bus. Meanwhile, Satine had found tire tracks out of the parking lot heading west. She started to make her way back into the parking lot when she heard the chameleon cried out for her. She quickly ran over to where they were and looked down to see Jame's arm cut. She gasped and screamed at him. "*JAMES!*"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jan 20, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Pedro hugged her back for a good moment before letting her go. He sighed as he starts to drag his body out of the bus. Meanwhile, Satine had found tire tracks out of the parking lot heading west. She started to make her way back into the parking lot when she heard the chameleon cried out for her. She quickly ran over to where they were and looked down to see Jame's arm cut. She gasped and screamed at him. "*JAMES!*"


James had just been staring at Terry, not moving, when Satine's scream jarred him, his arm screaming pain and him realizing he was bleeding. "Wh-what?!? What's wrong? Wh-Why am I bleeding?!? WHY AM I CUT?!? WHY IS MY ARM OPEN?!?!" He quickly scooted backwards, fire replaced with fear as he looked to Terry like a scared child. He scooted back as he looked to them both frantically, unaware he had cut himself and thinking he was gonna get jumped by guards again.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 20, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James had just been staring at Terry, not moving, when Satine's scream jarred him, his arm screaming pain and him realizing he was bleeding. "Wh-what?!? What's wrong? Wh-Why am I bleeding?!? WHY AM I CUT?!? WHY IS MY ARM OPEN?!?!" He quickly scooted backwards, fire replaced with fear as he looked to Terry like a scared child. He scooted back as he looked to them both frantically, unaware he had cut himself and thinking he was gonna get jumped by guards again.



Satine quickly gets in front of him, kneeled down to his level, and grabbed him by the shoulders. "James! JAMES! Calm down! Just calm down, okay?! I really, _really_ need you to focus right now. I know you're scared, but you have to relax. Now listen, we do not have much time. The guards are dead, and my partner has been kidnapped. We need to leave here immediately. Now get up." she ordered him as she grabbed him by both paws and helped him up. Then she pointed at Terry. "Quickly pick him up and let's get on the bus."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jan 20, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Satine quickly gets in front of him, kneeled down to his level, and grabbed him by the shoulders. "James! JAMES! Calm down! Just calm down, okay?! I really, _really_ need you to focus right now. I know you're scared, but you have to relax. Now listen, we do not have much time. The guards are dead, and my partner has been kidnapped. We need to leave here immediately. Now get up." she ordered him as she grabbed him by both paws and helped him up. Then she pointed at Terry. "Quickly pick him up and let's get on the bus."


James has begun to hyperventilate when Satine calmed him down. He slowly came back to normal and nodded, standing up and wiping his paw clean. He slowly went to Terry and picked him up once more, putting him over his shoulders as he followed Satine to the bus, fear rattling in his mind that someone was gonna beat him up again or shoot him.


----------



## JackJackal (Jan 20, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James has begun to hyperventilate when Satine calmed him down. He slowly came back to normal and nodded, standing up and wiping his paw clean. He slowly went to Terry and picked him up once more, putting him over his shoulders as he followed Satine to the bus, fear rattling in his mind that someone was gonna beat him up again or shoot him.


Terry would have objected had it not been for Satine calming  james down. If she was confident enough to have him carry him then he trusted her judgment. 
Meanwhile Jack was leaning against the bus looking at his hand. It shook out of fear and insanity.  He was halfway back into sound mind but he was still struggling.  While his condition wasn't as severe as James' it was apparent that he was starting to lose his mental battle.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jan 20, 2020)

Peter took the key he had found and decided he'd start by taking his own collar off, and once it was off he slowly rubbed his neck, as it was a bit sore. Jax was still rummaging around the armory, probably looking for any kind of weapons he could get his hands on. He decided he'd help Jax loot whatever he could, but he wasn't sure he would be able to use any of it. 

"What kind of weapons and ammo are we looking for, anyway?" He asked Jax.


----------



## JackJackal (Jan 21, 2020)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Peter took the key he had found and decided he'd start by taking his own collar off, and once it was off he slowly rubbed his neck, as it was a bit sore. Jax was still rummaging around the armory, probably looking for any kind of weapons he could get his hands on. He decided he'd help Jax loot whatever he could, but he wasn't sure he would be able to use any of it.
> 
> "What kind of weapons and ammo are we looking for, anyway?" He asked Jax.


"Anything you can get your hands on. I'll need ammo for my pistol." He said then took the key from him to take off his own collar cracking his neck afterwards "much better."


----------



## Seph (Jan 21, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Fallon was helping Sal up when the grizzly bear suddenly puts him in a headlock. His eyes widen as he yelled at him. "EY!EY!EY!EY! SNAP OUT OF IT, YA CRAZY BASTARD!!! ITS ME!!!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sal was about to execute a DDT on the figure when he heard Fallon’s voice. He had just gotten him in the headlock and was ready to let of his cane when he stopped. “Oh.” Sal said as he let of Fallon, dropping him to the floor. “Sorry about that Fallon, I’m not thinking straight right now.” Sal said, embarrassed as he sat down in his seat. Once he was down he offered a paw to Fallon to help him get up.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jan 21, 2020)

"Another good soul lost", Akako looked down, "he died so this prison will kill no longer. I will light many candles once free, one of which will commemorate your friend". She got down and helped lift the body.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 21, 2020)

Seph said:


> Sal was about to execute a DDT on the figure when he heard Fallon’s voice. He had just gotten him in the headlock and was ready to let of his cane when he stopped. “Oh.” Sal said as he let of Fallon, dropping him to the floor. “Sorry about that Fallon, I’m not thinking straight right now.” Sal said, embarrassed as he sat down in his seat. Once he was down he offered a paw to Fallon to help him get up.



The Mandrill fell on his tush and rubbed his sore neck. He glared up at him and yelled, "Ya crazy bastard!" He then saw Sal offered him his paw and took it. Once he was helped up he sat in a seat across from him. Rada, and Cleo helped Mama Shank up and set her back down in a seat as they get situated.




GrimnCoyote said:


> "Another good soul lost", Akako looked down, "he died so this prison will kill no longer. I will light many candles once free, one of which will commemorate your friend". She got down and helped lift the body.



Pedro and Akako took Luis's body away into a small area and gently set him down. The alpaca took off his hat and bowed his head in a moment of silence for his fallen friend. After about a good minute, he put his hat back on and head back on the bus and sat in a seat in the middle on the right side of the bus. He lowered his head as he felt sad.




Captain TrashPanda said:


> James has begun to hyperventilate when Satine calmed him down. He slowly came back to normal and nodded, standing up and wiping his paw clean. He slowly went to Terry and picked him up once more, putting him over his shoulders as he followed Satine to the bus, fear rattling in his mind that someone was gonna beat him up again or shoot him.





JackJackal said:


> Terry would have objected had it not been for Satine calming  james down. If she was confident enough to have him carry him then he trusted her judgment.
> Meanwhile Jack was leaning against the bus looking at his hand. It shook out of fear and insanity.  He was halfway back into sound mind but he was still struggling.  While his condition wasn't as severe as James' it was apparent that he was starting to lose his mental battle.



Satine got on the bus and sat behind the driver seat as she let's James, Jack, and Terry through. Once everyone was situated, she looked at everyone. "Alright, we have to go and head west. Hopefully, we will be able to pick up the rest of your comrades and head to the docs so we can head to France. But halfway, we may have to ditch the bus and travel by foot to lose anyone trying to hunt us. Anyway, who can drive us?" Fallon got up and raised his paw. "I'll do it, lass." He made his way to the front and got in the driver's seat. He cranked it up, backs it up, and drives it out of the parking lot, heading West.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Meanwhile, on the road, Venezio is driving with fire in his eyes, heading West. He could hear Isabella screaming and banging in the back of the trunk. He chuckled darkly as he look out ahead of the road. "Soon, my love. We will be together, soon. But before we can be together, there's a feline that I need to skin alive."

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

At the mines, the inmates had gone and left, leaving Jax, Peter, and Reggie behind. Since Reggie wanted to stay and waited for Isabella to show up, they decided to wait with him as well. They sat in the office as they had gathered all of the supplies they needed for the trip. About an hour later, they suddenly hear a car pulled up from 30 feet away from the building, and quickly grabbed their guns and got down. They took a peek out of the window and saw a large, black figure getting out of a car. It was none other than the lieutenant himself! They watched as he goes to the trunk and had their guns aimed at him. They were about to shoot him up until they heard a scream from a female...a familiar scream Reggie knows of. Soon, they see Venezio coming around the car with Isabella in one arm and a gun aiming at her head. The two walked in front of the car as they faced the building. Isabella's hair let down and blowing in the wind as Venezio starts to yell, "I KNOW THAT YOU ARE IN THERE! I KNOW THAT YOU ARE WAITING ON HER! YOU HAVE THE FUCKING NERVE TO TAKE _MY_ GIRL AWAY FROM _ME_?! I LOVED HER! I SAW HER FIRST! BUT BECAUSE OF YOU, SHE DOESN'T WANT ANYTHING TO DO WITH ME! SO I WILL GIVE YOU A CHOICE! EITHER COME OUT SO I CAN KILL YOU MYSELF, OR I WILL KILL HER! YOU'RE CHOICE!"

Isabella shook her head and called out, " No, Reggie! Don't come out! And let go of me, you brute!"

Venezio growled and yelled at her, "SHUT THE FUCK UP! YOU BROKE MY HEART SO YOU'RE GONNA STAND HERE AND WATCH ME MURDER THIS SON OF A BITCH!" He then faced the building again. "COME ON OUT, YOU PURPLE FUCK! SINCE YOU WANT HER SO BAD, *COME AND GET HER!!!*"


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jan 21, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> The Mandrill fell on his tush and rubbed his sore neck. He glared up at him and yelled, "Ya crazy bastard!" He then saw Sal offered him his paw and took it. Once he was helped up he sat in a seat across from him. Rada, and Cleo helped Mama Shank up and set her back down in a seat as they get situated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Peter stared out the window, wide eyed. "Hey, we have to do something, he's gonna kill her!" He exclaimed. Try as he might, however, he couldn't think of anything for them to do that wouldn't immediately end with Reggie dead.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jan 22, 2020)

Akako went over and sat next to Pedro. "You've helped Sashenka", she spoke softly, "I owe you greatly. You are a good man Pedro to put your neck on the line for her, thank you".


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jan 22, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> The Mandrill fell on his tush and rubbed his sore neck. He glared up at him and yelled, "Ya crazy bastard!" He then saw Sal offered him his paw and took it. Once he was helped up he sat in a seat across from him. Rada, and Cleo helped Mama Shank up and set her back down in a seat as they get situated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


James followed Satine on the bus with Terry on his shoulders, softly setting the paralyzed chameleon down. He looked up to the porcupine and nodded, the gash on his arm slowly beginning to clot as blood slowly dripped from his arm onto the bus floor. He cleared his throat once the bus started rolling and spoke to Satine, quietly and with his eyes down. “S-Satine... Wh-What happened to me? Why am I c-cut? What have I become?...” A tear rolled down his face as he couldn’t bring himself to look up at her, slowly bringing his paws around to sit in his lap. “I’m a m-monster... I’m not safe. I should have been e-executed. I shouldn’t be here...”

Sash had been grumbling angrily that Isabella had been kidnapped when Satine spoke. She looked up and nodded and spoke when she was done. _“Da, _porcupine. We are ready to follow to freedom. Let’s go get our comrades.”


----------



## JackJackal (Jan 22, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> At the mines, the inmates had gone and left, leaving Jax, Peter, and Reggie behind. Since Reggie wanted to stay and waited for Isabella to show up, they decided to wait with him as well. They sat in the office as they had gathered all of the supplies they needed for the trip. About an hour later, they suddenly hear a car pulled up from 30 feet away from the building, and quickly grabbed their guns and got down. They took a peek out of the window and saw a large, black figure getting out of a car. It was none other than the lieutenant himself! They watched as he goes to the trunk and had their guns aimed at him. They were about to shoot him up until they heard a scream from a female...a familiar scream Reggie knows of. Soon, they see Venezio coming around the car with Isabella in one arm and a gun aiming at her head. The two walked in front of the car as they faced the building. Isabella's hair let down and blowing in the wind as Venezio starts to yell, "I KNOW THAT YOU ARE IN THERE! I KNOW THAT YOU ARE WAITING ON HER! YOU HAVE THE FUCKING NERVE TO TAKE _MY_ GIRL AWAY FROM _ME_?! I LOVED HER! I SAW HER FIRST! BUT BECAUSE OF YOU, SHE DOESN'T WANT ANYTHING TO DO WITH ME! SO I WILL GIVE YOU A CHOICE! EITHER COME OUT SO I CAN KILL YOU MYSELF, OR I WILL KILL HER! YOU'RE CHOICE!"
> 
> Isabella shook her head and called out, " No, Reggie! Don't come out! And let go of me, you brute!"
> 
> Venezio growled and yelled at her, "SHUT THE FUCK UP! YOU BROKE MY HEART SO YOU'RE GONNA STAND HERE AND WATCH ME MURDER THIS SON OF A BITCH!" He then faced the building again. "COME ON OUT, YOU PURPLE FUCK! SINCE YOU WANT HER SO BAD, *COME AND GET HER!!!*"


Jax growled and looked at reggie "Your shitting me right? In the time you were in jail you made a move on A GAURD'S GIRLFRIEND!?" he snapped clearly none too happy with the situation they were in


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 22, 2020)

GrimnCoyote said:


> Akako went over and sat next to Pedro. "You've helped Sashenka", she spoke softly, "I owe you greatly. You are a good man Pedro to put your neck on the line for her, thank you".



Pedro looked at her and gave her a small smile. "I-it was my pleasure, senora. She's a very nice woman and she didn't deserve being in that horrible place. Neither were you."



Captain TrashPanda said:


> James followed Satine on the bus with Terry on his shoulders, softly setting the paralyzed chameleon down. He looked up to the porcupine and nodded, the gash on his arm slowly beginning to clot as blood slowly dripped from his arm onto the bus floor. He cleared his throat once the bus started rolling and spoke to Satine, quietly and with his eyes down. “S-Satine... Wh-What happened to me? Why am I c-cut? What have I become?...” A tear rolled down his face as he couldn’t bring himself to look up at her, slowly bringing his paws around to sit in his lap. “I’m a m-monster... I’m not safe. I should have been e-executed. I shouldn’t be here...”
> 
> Sash had been grumbling angrily that Isabella had been kidnapped when Satine spoke. She looked up and nodded and spoke when she was done. _“Da, _porcupine. We are ready to follow to freedom. Let’s go get our comrades.”



"We're gonna see if they're at the mines first. If not, we'll meet them at the border." Fallon spoke up while he drove. Mama Shank, Rada, and Cleo hugged and cried on each other in joy.

Satine looked at James and his cut before fishing out another handkerchief from her pocket. She scooted towards the aisle and takes his arm and set it on her lap. "Here, let me help you with this." She starts to pat it dry the best she can and then spoke softly to him. "James, I am going to be completely honest with you. You have changed drastically for the past three months, and for you being in Solitary, your mental stability has decreased. You are now hostile and insane, and no one but I can't be around you. Your actions are frightening to a point that you become feral and deadly. Back in the prison, you had killed and beheaded a guard. I tried to stop you but you growled at me. It wasn't until you took a good look at me when you came to your senses. And now, I assume that you had cut yourself when you were with Terry, scaring him." After patting the wound dry, she sets it on his arm, took off her tie and starts wrapping it around his arm. Once she finished, she held his paw and looked at him in the eye. " James, I must admit, I am very concerned about you. I don't know what I should do from now until France. It is not my place to decide your fate, but it's all up to you. I was tasked to get you and the others out, and hopefully have you to see your family again. I also want to help you fight this but I can do so much. So James, what do you want me to do? Do you want me to help you fight it? Or do you want me to kill you?"


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jan 22, 2020)

"Arigatōgozaimashita", she hugged the alpaca. "In a prison full of monstrous guards you kept honorable and sane. Your like me, weaker than most physically but strong enough to pull through". She let go, "once we are free I hope you can find someone like I have because you deserve it".


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 22, 2020)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "Arigatōgozaimashita", she hugged the alpaca. "In a prison full of monstrous guards you kept honorable and sane. Your like me, weaker than most physically but strong enough to pull through". She let go, "once we are free I hope you can find someone like I have because you deserve it".



The alpaca hugged her back and smiled at her. "Thank you. I hope so, too."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jan 22, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Satine looked at James and his cut before fishing out another handkerchief from her pocket. She scooted towards the aisle and takes his arm and set it on her lap. "Here, let me help you with this." She starts to pat it dry the best she can and then spoke softly to him. "James, I am going to be completely honest with you. You have changed drastically for the past three months, and for you being in Solitary, your mental stability has decreased. You are now hostile and insane, and no one but I can't be around you. Your actions are frightening to a point that you become feral and deadly. Back in the prison, you had killed and beheaded a guard. I tried to stop you but you growled at me. It wasn't until you took a good look at me when you came to your senses. And now, I assume that you had cut yourself when you were with Terry, scaring him." After patting the wound dry, she sets it on his arm, took off her tie and starts wrapping it around his arm. Once she finished, she held his paw and looked at him in the eye. " James, I must admit, I am very concerned about you. I don't know what I should do from now until France. It is not my place to decide your fate, but it's all up to you. I was tasked to get you and the others out, and hopefully have you to see your family again. I also want to help you fight this but I can do so much. So James, what do you want me to do? Do you want me to help you fight it? Or do you want me to kill you?"


James sat with his head down, listening to her speak, tears rolling down his face as she described the monster he had become. He couldn't bear to look up, the shame tearing him apart and weighing him down like an anchor. He finally was forced to look up and he looked into Satine's fiery amber eyes, wiping his face and nodding. "I w-want your help... please... I don't want t-to be like this."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 23, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James sat with his head down, listening to her speak, tears rolling down his face as she described the monster he had become. He couldn't bear to look up, the shame tearing him apart and weighing him down like an anchor. He finally was forced to look up and he looked into Satine's fiery amber eyes, wiping his face and nodding. "I w-want your help... please... I don't want t-to be like this."



Satine stared at him for a moment before squeezing his paw gently and scoot closer as their nose almost touching. "It's going to be very tough, James. Probably one of the most hardest obstacle that you will have to face. I will do my absolute best to steer you into the right direction for recovery. However, it is mainly up to you."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jan 23, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Satine stared at him for a moment before squeezing his paw gently and scoot closer as their nose almost touching. "It's going to be very tough, James. Probably one of the most hardest obstacle that you will have to face. I will do my absolute best to steer you into the right direction for recovery. However, it is mainly up to you."


James slowly looked up as she came close, nodding as he wiped his tears away and listened to her speak. "O-ok... I will d-do my best... I just need you with me." He leaned into her and sat his head on her shoulder, closing his eyes as he felt some slight warmth, a shred of peace coming into his mind as the bus rolled on.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 23, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James slowly looked up as she came close, nodding as he wiped his tears away and listened to her speak. "O-ok... I will d-do my best... I just need you with me." He leaned into her and sat his head on her shoulder, closing his eyes as he felt some slight warmth, a shred of peace coming into his mind as the bus rolled on.



Satine sighed softly as she let him lay his head on her shoulder, and she laid the side of her face on top of his head. Her thumb stroke the top of his paw gently as they rode on in silence.


----------



## pandepix (Jan 24, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> The Mandrill fell on his tush and rubbed his sore neck. He glared up at him and yelled, "Ya crazy bastard!" He then saw Sal offered him his paw and took it. Once he was helped up he sat in a seat across from him. Rada, and Cleo helped Mama Shank up and set her back down in a seat as they get situated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





JackJackal said:


> Jax growled and looked at reggie "Your shitting me right? In the time you were in jail you made a move on A GAURD'S GIRLFRIEND!?" he snapped clearly none too happy with the situation they were in



Reggie growled at the jackal. "She's not his girlfriend. She's never been his girlfriend. The lieutenant is delusional and can't seem to understand. Look, will one of you give me cover fire if need be and the other look for a sniper rifle? I think I saw one while we were in the mines. I'll try to buy us some time." He looks at them, eyes pleading. "She's the only thing I have."


----------



## JackJackal (Jan 24, 2020)

pandepix said:


> Reggie growled at the jackal. "She's not his girlfriend. She's never been his girlfriend. The lieutenant is delusional and can't seem to understand. Look, will one of you give me cover fire if need be and the other look for a sniper rifle? I think I saw one while we were in the mines. I'll try to buy us some time." He looks at them, eyes pleading. "She's the only thing I have."


Jax looked at him then sighed "that will take too long. Once he sees you it's going to be you or her. Let me knock him down first. Then you go in and save her." Jax said and reloaded his gun "look for weapons in here while I keep him busy" with that he snuck out to some nearby cover making sure not to be seen by the hostile. He peeked out a little to get a gauge on where he stood hoping that reggie would hurry his ass up before it was too late. Soon jax took pot shots at his target. 3 to be exact one aimed for the leg on for the hip and another for the hand that held the gun


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jan 24, 2020)

JackJackal said:


> Jax looked at him then sighed "that will take too long. Once he sees you it's going to be you or her. Let me knock him down first. Then you go in and save her." Jax said and reloaded his gun "look for weapons in here while I keep him busy" with that he snuck out to some nearby cover making sure not to be seen by the hostile. He peeked out a little to get a gauge on where he stood hoping that reggie would hurry his ass up before it was too late. Soon jax took pot shots at his target. 3 to be exact one aimed for the leg on for the hip and another for the hand that held the gun



Peter nodded, "Okay sure." He went off to search for more weapons that Jax could possibly use. There were certainly a fair amount of rifles and ammo, but weapons one would use for melee were seemingly absent. _I guess they don't like fighting hand to hand around here much, _he thought. Peter found ammo though, and he figured that was always useful.

"I've got more bullets." He said. "And there's more guns over here."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 25, 2020)

Venezio stood there and watched the building carefully. Isabella thought of ways to get his guard down, and decided to go with a simple approach. She looked up at the wolverine with big, sad eyes as she pleaded with him. "Oh, please don't do this! This is not necessary. We could leave this place and live our life!" 

The wolverine growls and glares down at her. "Quiet! You should of thought of that before you broke my heart and toss me to the curve!"

Isabella turned her body to face him and placed a paw on his chest. "And I'm sorry! I'm truly am! Please don't kill him. He's not worth it! Venezio, if you can give me a chance, I can learn to love you. We can leave and live in the country. We can get married and live in a cute cottage on a hill. Just imagine...you...me...and our six children."

Venezio's eyes widen in surprised. "_Six_!?"

Isabella shrugged and said simply, "I mean, I want a big family, but if you're not interested-"

"Nonono! I'm fine with that. But...do you really want that life...with me?"

"Only if you promise to not kill the cat and let us leave right now."

Venezio stares down at Isabella for a moment. Suddenly, he chuckled darkly and spoke with venom and a growl in his throat. "*No.*"



JackJackal said:


> Jax looked at him then sighed "that will take too long. Once he sees you it's going to be you or her. Let me knock him down first. Then you go in and save her." Jax said and reloaded his gun "look for weapons in here while I keep him busy" with that he snuck out to some nearby cover making sure not to be seen by the hostile. He peeked out a little to get a gauge on where he stood hoping that reggie would hurry his ass up before it was too late. Soon jax took pot shots at his target. 3 to be exact one aimed for the leg on for the hip and another for the hand that held the gun



*BANG! BANG! BANG!
*
Venezio's eyes widen as he hollered in pain and fell to the ground. Isabella had jumped and quickly ducked out of the way to not get shot. The wolverine growls, now feeling the pain and seeing the blood from his paw, hip, and leg. He quickly used his other gun and starts shooting at random places at the building.


----------



## pandepix (Jan 26, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Venezio stood there and watched the building carefully. Isabella thought of ways to get his guard down, and decided to go with a simple approach. She looked up at the wolverine with big, sad eyes as she pleaded with him. "Oh, please don't do this! This is not necessary. We could leave this place and live our life!"
> 
> The wolverine growls and glares down at her. "Quiet! You should of thought of that before you broke my heart and toss me to the curve!"
> 
> ...



Reggie makes his way outside, arms up, slowly making his way towards Venezio and Isabella. "LOOK, VENEZIO. IT DOESN'T HAVE TO BE LIKE THIS. WHY DON'T YOU JUST LET HER GO?" He makes it halfway between the barracks and Venezio and Isabella when Jax started shooting. He lets out a loud growl and hisses, sprinting towards Isa and staring at her with a fire in his eyes. He makes it nearly the whole way when he gets shot by Venezio in the right shoulder, letting out a loud yowl and barring his teeth in fury. "It didn't have to be this way, Venezio," Reggie snarls, before plowing into the wolverine using his left arm to push Isa away from everything and his right arm to throw Venezio on the ground. Reggie slams on top of Venezio and smacks the gun out of his hand and grabs him by the throat. He stares Venezio in the eyes as he slowly squeezes down on his neck, Reggie's claws digging into his fur.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 26, 2020)

pandepix said:


> Reggie makes his way outside, arms up, slowly making his way towards Venezio and Isabella. "LOOK, VENEZIO. IT DOESN'T HAVE TO BE LIKE THIS. WHY DON'T YOU JUST LET HER GO?"



[Before Jax shot Venezio, and after he told Isabella no.]

Both furs look to see Reggie slowly making his way over, and Venezio sneered. He held Isabella closely as he yelled at him. "SHUT IT, FELINE! ISABELLA AINT GOING ANYWHERE! SINCE YOU HAVE COME OUT! IT'S TIME FOR YOU TO DIE!" He aimed his gun at the cat and Isabella screamed. "NO!!!!!"



pandepix said:


> He makes it halfway between the barracks and Venezio and Isabella when Jax started shooting. He lets out a loud growl and hisses, sprinting towards Isa and staring at her with a fire in his eyes. He makes it nearly the whole way when he gets shot by Venezio in the right shoulder, letting out a loud yowl and barring his teeth in fury. "It didn't have to be this way, Venezio," Reggie snarls, before plowing into the wolverine using his left arm to push Isa away from everything and his right arm to throw Venezio on the ground. Reggie slams on top of Venezio and smacks the gun out of his hand and grabs him by the throat. He stares Venezio in the eyes as he slowly squeezes down on his neck, Reggie's claws digging into his fur.



[After Jax shot him.]

Venezio had shot Reggie and was getting up to his feet when Reggie rushed him and tackled him back on the ground. He loses his gun and started to get choked by the feline. He looked up into Reggie's eyes and immediately felt an overwhelming feeling of rage and hatred. He quickly uses his right hook to punch Reggie across the jaw, then lunged at him to bite down and hard on his shoulder, making him bleed even more. He then rolled to get on top of him and starts punching Reggie in the face over and over again. Before he lands a sixth hit, Isabella jumped on his back and put the wolverine in a headlock. He growls and thrashes about as he slowly got up. The mink tighten her grip as she continues to choke him. Having enough, he reached up and grabbed her by her head and flipped her over his shoulder and makes her hit the ground. The mink let out a loud squeak when he slammed her and then he bend down to point a finger in her face and yelled at her. "Don't you fuckin' do that again, you bi-" He suddenly gets kicked in the face by her, stumbling back while holding his face. Isabella quickly rolled over and crawled over to Reggie, crawling on the side of him and slipped him the gun. Venezio shook off being stunned and charges as he head for the couple, ready to strike them both.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jan 27, 2020)

Peter watched the fight outside with bated breath, wondering if Jax was still going to take shots at him. _I sure hope so, otherwise I'll have to go out and help them..._


----------



## pandepix (Jan 27, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> [Before Jax shot Venezio, and after he told Isabella no.]
> 
> Both furs look to see Reggie slowly making his way over, and Venezio sneered. He held Isabella closely as he yelled at him. "SHUT IT, FELINE! ISABELLA AINT GOING ANYWHERE! SINCE YOU HAVE COME OUT! IT'S TIME FOR YOU TO DIE!" He aimed his gun at the cat and Isabella screamed. "NO!!!!!"
> 
> ...



Reggie growls and snarls as Venezio fights back, yowling loudly when his shoulder is ripped back open. He can feel himself start losing consciousness as Ven pummels his face in, but his fury is reignited when he feels Isa put the gun in his paw. With one last push of strength, he shoves Venezio off of him. Reggie holds the gun behind his back, waiting for the lieutenant to charge, and as soon as he does, promptly pulls out the gun from behind his back, aiming between Venezio's eyes. "I told you, it didn't have to be this way," Reggie murmurs under his breath, pulling the trigger.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 27, 2020)

pandepix said:


> Reggie growls and snarls as Venezio fights back, yowling loudly when his shoulder is ripped back open. He can feel himself start losing consciousness as Ven pummels his face in, but his fury is reignited when he feels Isa put the gun in his paw. With one last push of strength, he shoves Venezio off of him. Reggie holds the gun behind his back, waiting for the lieutenant to charge, and as soon as he does, promptly pulls out the gun from behind his back, aiming between Venezio's eyes. "I told you, it didn't have to be this way," Reggie murmurs under his breath, pulling the trigger.



*BANG!
*
The gunshot rang out over the mines and all fell silent. It was just enough as the lieutenant fell forward and landed on the ground, dead. Isabella stared at the corpse a bit and then looked to Reggie and reached his cheek. "Oh, Reggie...." She then wrapped her arms around his neck and hugs him.


----------



## Zenkiki (Jan 27, 2020)

Sabrina looks at Stephanie as they at lunch at the port, and then midway through, people started to talk when the radio said something. Sabrina looks at a table of girls and asks, <"what is the worry about?"> 

The slim Squirrel with a tight corset squeezing her abdomen so tight so was only eating pebbles. She looks over at Sabrina and says, <"Italy just had a massive prison riot. The millitary has been called in, the prisoners are likely to head to France. The mangy mutts!">

Sabrina thanked her and then looked back to Stephanie, "Let's go." She paid their lunch and then hired a white bengal tiger in a nice tux and suit drove them north to Lyon, France.


----------



## pandepix (Jan 27, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> *BANG!
> *
> The gunshot rang out over the mines and all fell silent. It was just enough as the lieutenant fell forward and landed on the ground, dead. Isabella stared at the corpse a bit and then looked to Reggie and reached his cheek. "Oh, Reggie...." She then wrapped her arms around his neck and hugs him.



Reggie looks at Isabella after taking the shot to take Venezio out, with tears in his eyes. "I...I didn't want to...but that was the only way..." he murmurs, softly. "I AM NOT THE BAD GUY!" he shouts, loudly enough for everyone and anyone to hear, his fists to the sky. "I...I didn't want to...," he softly says, as he looks to Isa for some sympathy. "I just wanted you." Reggie grabs Isa in his arms and gently, but firmly squeezes her. "We can be together now. No one else is in our way," he says, gently placing a kiss on her forehead. "Let's go," he says. "I don't care where, as long as it's with you," he continues, softly smiling. He squeezes her paw in his hand, and inhales deeply, the gentle scent of her wafting in his nose as he tries to copy it into his subconscious.


----------



## JackJackal (Jan 27, 2020)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina looks at Stephanie as they at lunch at the port, and then midway through, people started to talk when the radio said something. Sabrina looks at a table of girls and asks, <"what is the worry about?">
> 
> The slim Squirrel with a tight corset squeezing her abdomen so tight so was only eating pebbles. She looks over at Sabrina and says, <"Italy just had a massive prison riot. The millitary has been called in, the prisoners are likely to head to France. The mangy mutts!">
> 
> Sabrina thanked her and then looked back to Stephanie, "Let's go." She paid their lunch and then hired a white bengal tiger in a nice tux and suit drove them north to Lyon, France.


"You think you got a lead?" Stephanie asked having heard what was said. She was hoping that it would lead them to Jack.


----------



## Zenkiki (Jan 27, 2020)

JackJackal said:


> "You think you got a lead?" Stephanie asked having heard what was said. She was hoping that it would lead them to Jack.


Sabrina looks at her as they ride north. "There isn't any way to be sure, but given probably, I am assuming they are either planning on going to Paris or the port we just came from, so instead of going to Paris, we are going to a large city that is on the way and is a probable splitting city, so why not rest there and wait for them to come? Let's get a drink when we get there and we will wait watching the main street."


----------



## JackJackal (Jan 27, 2020)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina looks at her as they ride north. "There isn't any way to be sure, but given probably, I am assuming they are either planning on going to Paris or the port we just came from, so instead of going to Paris, we are going to a large city that is on the way and is a probable splitting city, so why not rest there and wait for them to come? Let's get a drink when we get there and we will wait watching the main street."


Stephanie sighed and slumped in her seat. "Great. More waiting." She said having grown tired of waiting around for their chance. "Cant we try to get to them before someone else does? What if they get caught again?"


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 27, 2020)

pandepix said:


> Reggie looks at Isabella after taking the shot to take Venezio out, with tears in his eyes. "I...I didn't want to...but that was the only way..." he murmurs, softly. "I AM NOT THE BAD GUY!" he shouts, loudly enough for everyone and anyone to hear, his fists to the sky. "I...I didn't want to...," he softly says, as he looks to Isa for some sympathy. "I just wanted you." Reggie grabs Isa in his arms and gently, but firmly squeezes her. "We can be together now. No one else is in our way," he says, gently placing a kiss on her forehead. "Let's go," he says. "I don't care where, as long as it's with you," he continues, softly smiling. He squeezes her paw in his hand, and inhales deeply, the gentle scent of her wafting in his nose as he tries to copy it into his subconscious.



Isabella squeezed him tight and shushed him softly. "It's alright. It's alright." She releases him and looked into his eyes. She stroke his cheek gently as he spoke, and then nod her head with a smile. Since everything was finally over, she decided to come clean about who she is. "Reggie, I have a confession to make. I am not a nurse. I am a spy working for a militant-like French organization called 'Agents spéciaux de la division française de l'exécution', or in English, 'Special Agents of the French Enforcement Division'. My partner and I were hired to retrieve you and the other Whitepaw members, along with some important documents of the MS23 and their funds."


----------



## Zenkiki (Jan 27, 2020)

JackJackal said:


> Stephanie sighed and slumped in her seat. "Great. More waiting." She said having grown tired of waiting around for their chance. "Cant we try to get to them before someone else does? What if they get caught again?"


"There is no better place we can catch them at. If they get captured, then they will be in a prison again, but we can figure out which pretty easily. So just relax and have faith in your boyfriend. I know he is very hyper and pretty dumb, but he isnt that dumb."


----------



## JackJackal (Jan 27, 2020)

Zenkiki said:


> "There is no better place we can catch them at. If they get captured, then they will be in a prison again, but we can figure out which pretty easily. So just relax and have faith in your boyfriend. I know he is very hyper and pretty dumb, but he isnt that dumb."


The panda girl frowned and shook her head "he's not hyper. Dumb yes but hyper no. Besides there's more to Jack than meets the eye. And I'm worried that when we find him he'll...oh I dont want to think about it "


----------



## Zenkiki (Jan 27, 2020)

JackJackal said:


> The panda girl frowned and shook her head "he's not hyper. Dumb yes but hyper no. Besides there's more to Jack than meets the eye. And I'm worried that when we find him he'll...oh I dont want to think about it "


Sabrina sat back for the hour drive, "then dont think about it." 

Then tiger stops the car after an hour and they get out, sabrina offer her hand to the tiger and paid him, then the two went out and set up shop on main street waiting for them to come in.


----------



## pandepix (Jan 27, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Isabella squeezed him tight and shushed him softly. "It's alright. It's alright." She releases him and looked into his eyes. She stroke his cheek gently as he spoke, and then nod her head with a smile. Since everything was finally over, she decided to come clean about who she is. "Reggie, I have a confession to make. I am not a nurse. I am a spy working for a militant-like French organization called 'Agents spéciaux de la division française de l'exécution', or in English, 'Special Agents of the French Enforcement Division'. My partner and I were hired to retrieve you and the other Whitepaw members, along with some important documents of the MS23 and their funds."



Reggie growls and buries his face into Isabella. "I knew there had to be something good about you...I just knew it..." he says, partly overcome by an emotional breakdown he'd been hiding for weeks and partly wanting to hide it from everyone else. "It's okay, we'll make it out of here together regardless."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 27, 2020)

pandepix said:


> Reggie growls and buries his face into Isabella. "I knew there had to be something good about you..I just knew it..." he says, partly overcome by an emotional breakdown he'd been hiding for weeks and partly wanting to hide it from everyone else. It's okay, we'll make it out of here together regardless.



Isabella smiles more and held him close to her. "It's alright, Reggie. I'm here. It's all over now." She rubbed his back softly as she let him have his moment.


----------



## pandepix (Jan 28, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Isabella smiles more and held him close to her. "It's alright, Reggie. I'm here. It's all over now." She rubbed his back softly as she let him have his moment.



Reggie wipes the rest of the tears out of his eyes, quickly regaining his composure. "Well, indeed. That shit show is finally over. C'mon," he says. "Let's get the fuck outta here. I don't wanna voluntarily be here any longer than I have to." He puts his arms around Isabella's waist, pulling her close and walks towards the car. He looks down at Venezio's body, shaking his head. "Fuckin' psycho," he mutters under his breath. He turns his head around and looks at the other two. "You guys stayin' or leavin'?"


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jan 28, 2020)

pandepix said:


> Reggie wipes the rest of the tears out of his eyes, quickly regaining his composure. "Well, indeed. That shit show is finally over. C'mon," he says. "Let's get the fuck outta here. I don't wanna voluntarily be here any longer than I have to." He puts his arms around Isabella's waist, pulling her close and walks towards the car. He looks down at Venezio's body, shaking his head. "Fuckin' psycho," he mutters under his breath. He turns his head around and looks at the other two. "You guys stayin' or leavin'?"



Peter grimaced, looking over at the remains of Venezio. _Well I guess Reggie took care of that Guard before I could, _he thought. "We should get going, before anymore distractions get in our way. The others are all probably gone now, so lets just get out of here and stick to the original plan." Peter told him.


----------



## JackJackal (Jan 28, 2020)

pandepix said:


> Reggie wipes the rest of the tears out of his eyes, quickly regaining his composure. "Well, indeed. That shit show is finally over. C'mon," he says. "Let's get the fuck outta here. I don't wanna voluntarily be here any longer than I have to." He puts his arms around Isabella's waist, pulling her close and walks towards the car. He looks down at Venezio's body, shaking his head. "Fuckin' psycho," he mutters under his breath. He turns his head around and looks at the other two. "You guys stayin' or leavin'?"


Jax stood up and shook his head "not like we have much of a choice. We need to get as far away from here as possible." He said reloading his gun "if we stay here reinforcements might arrive and we'll all be dead."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 28, 2020)

pandepix said:


> Reggie wipes the rest of the tears out of his eyes, quickly regaining his composure. "Well, indeed. That shit show is finally over. C'mon," he says. "Let's get the fuck outta here. I don't wanna voluntarily be here any longer than I have to." He puts his arms around Isabella's waist, pulling her close and walks towards the car. He looks down at Venezio's body, shaking his head. "Fuckin' psycho," he mutters under his breath. He turns his head around and looks at the other two. "You guys stayin' or leavin'?"





Liseran Thistle said:


> Peter grimaced, looking over at the remains of Venezio. _Well I guess Reggie took care of that Guard before I could, _he thought. "We should get going, before anymore distractions get in our way. The others are all probably gone now, so lets just get out of here and stick to the original plan." Peter told him.





JackJackal said:


> Jax stood up and shook his head "not like we have much of a choice. We need to get as far away from here as possible." He said reloading his gun "if we stay here reinforcements might arrive and we'll all be dead."



Isabella looked to Venezio's car. "Then let us not linger any longer. We'll take the car and go. Hopefully, we can meet up with our friends at the boarder." The mink walked over to the car to see that the keys were still in the ignition and then looked at the three furs. "Come. Get as many supplies as you can and let us leave."

The four fur quickly packed all the weapons and ammo in the trunk and got in the car. Jax took the driver's seat, Peter in the passenger seat, and Reggie and Isabella are in the back seat. The car cranked on and they drove out of the mines and onto the road, heading West.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

About thirty-five minutes later, the bus comes up to the mines and came to a stop. Satine was the first one off as she goes and check to see if Peter, Jax, and Reggie were around. She soon found that the place was deserted, and also saw the dead body of the lieutenant. However, she saw something on his back and goes to investigate on it. She kneels down to see a small card, with a drawing of a lavender flower on it. She took a deep breath and sighed in relief. She pocketed the card and got back on the bus, looking at the Mandrill to give her report. "They have already left. We're going to meet them at the border." Fallon nod his head as he closed the door and drove off. 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

After a day of driving, everyone, the furs on the bus (James, Jack, Satine, Fallon, Sal, Akako, Sashenka, Mama Shank, Cleo, Rada, & Pedro), and the furs in Venezio's car (Isabella, Reggie, Jax, & Peter), had finally arrived in Lyon, France.


----------



## Zenkiki (Jan 29, 2020)

Sabrina was sitting out in a chair watching the street while Stephanie got some rest. She saw a green bus come in from the east and saw multiple figures get out of it. After they walked into town and across from her to the bar she stood up and followed them inside. Sabrina had a half see through blue dress on with a black neck band and quietly sat down in the table next to her old workers, doubtful they would identify her, and after their first round of drinks a note was delivered by the girl waitress to the men.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jan 29, 2020)

*[I'm temporarily controlling Sashenka]*

"Finally we are away from that wretched pit", with glee and excitement the kitsune girl stuck her head briefly out the window, "the wind feels so nice" . A smile pulled across her face and eyes glittering with joy. In one movement she had grappled her arms around Sashenka and pulled the white furred wolf into a kiss. 

Sashenka grinned as well, "da, dis victory is sweet and the outside air even sweeter. Truly dis is worthy of celebration but before we do safe haven and defense is needed".


----------



## Seph (Jan 29, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Isabella looked to Venezio's car. "Then let us not linger any longer. We'll take the car and go. Hopefully, we can meet up with our friends at the boarder." The mink walked over to the car to see that the keys were still in the ignition and then looked at the three furs. "Come. Get as many supplies as you can and let us leave."
> 
> The four fur quickly packed all the weapons and ammo in the trunk and got in the car. Jax took the driver's seat, Peter in the passenger seat, and Reggie and Isabella are in the back seat. The car cranked on and they drove out of the mines and onto the road, heading West.
> 
> ...


Sal had slept through most of the ride, snoring louder than usual because of his broken nose. He finally woke up when they told him that they arrived in France. “Finally.” Sal said, he didn’t remember any of the drive because he was asleep, but he figured it must have been long. 


Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina was sitting out in a chair watching the street while Stephanie got some rest. She saw a green bus come in from the east and saw multiple figures get out of it. After they walked into town and across from her to the bar she stood up and followed them inside. Sabrina had a half see through blue dress on with a black neck band and quietly sat down in the table next to her old workers, doubtful they would identify her, and after their first round of drinks a note was delivered by the girl waitress to the men.


Once they got inside Sal sat down and immediately ordered, it had been too long since he had one of these. Once they got their drinks Sal immediately started on the large glass, he saw a piece of paper that was given to them, but Sal wasn’t about to pay, he didn’t have any money anyway.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 29, 2020)

GrimnCoyote said:


> *[I'm temporarily controlling Sashenka]*
> 
> "Finally we are away from that wretched pit", with glee and excitement the kitsune girl stuck her head briefly out the window, "the wind feels so nice" . A smile pulled across her face and eyes glittering with joy. In one movement she had grappled her arms around Sashenka and pulled the white furred wolf into a kiss.
> 
> Sashenka grinned as well, "da, dis victory is sweet and the outside air even sweeter. Truly dis is worthy of celebration but before we do safe haven and defense is needed".





Seph said:


> Sal had slept through most of the ride, snoring louder than usual because of his broken nose. He finally woke up when they told him that they arrived in France. “Finally.” Sal said, he didn’t remember any of the drive because he was asleep, but he figured it must have been long.
> 
> Once they got inside Sal sat down and immediately ordered, it had been too long since he had one of these. Once they got their drinks Sal immediately started on the large glass, he saw a piece of paper that was given to them, but Sal wasn’t about to pay, he didn’t have any money anyway.



Fallon parked the bus behind a building and opened the door. "Alright, lads and lassies, we have arrived to Lyon! Now I could go for a good drink." Satine stood from her seat and looked to the Mandrill. "We go to get something to eat and then leave. Now come everyone." The porcupine grabbed the two briefcases and got off. James got off right after her, following close and keeping his head down in order to refrain from wanting to mutilate an innocent bystander.  Rada and Cleo helped Mama Shank off the bus. Fallon also went to the back to help Sal off the bus. Pedro stayed and made sure everyone got off before he did.

As the head of the line, Satine lead the group of furs to a nearby bar and head inside. Everyone took a seat at a table and ordered around of whatever drink they desired. However, when the girl waitress comes back, she left a note on the table. Fallon looked at the note and then looked over to everyone else. "Ummm...anyone got money?"

"I have some money." Pedro spoke up and picked up the note to see what it says.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Reggie, Isabella, Peter, and Jax had already made it to Lyon before the other furs. They are seen at a small pub, eating food.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jan 29, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Fallon parked the bus behind a building and opened the door. "Alright, lads and lassies, we have arrived to Lyon! Now I could go for a good drink." Satine stood from her seat and looked to the Mandrill. "We go to get something to eat and then leave. Now come everyone." The porcupine grabbed the two briefcases and got off. James got off right after her, following close and keeping his head down in order to refrain from wanting to mutilate an innocent bystander.  Rada and Cleo helped Mama Shank off the bus. Fallon also went to the back to help Sal off the bus. Pedro stayed and made sure everyone got off before he did.
> 
> As the head of the line, Satine lead the group of furs to a nearby bar and head inside. Everyone took a seat at a table and ordered around of whatever drink they desired. However, when the girl waitress comes back, she left a note on the table. Fallon looked at the note and then looked over to everyone else. "Ummm...anyone got money?"
> 
> ...


James had sat in silence the entire bus ride from the prison, not looking out as his insanity told him he was just being transferred, that he wasn't really free. He knew though that he was safe with Satine as she led them in, his hands tucked in his lap as he sat at the table. He had ordered ice water, unusual for him as he normally had alcohol when he could. James wasn't normal anymore though... anyone could see. He sipped his water as he saw the note dropped off and the furs questioning what it was.

Sash had followed inside and walked by Akako, not holding her paw as to not draw anyone's attention to their relationship. She had a small smile on her face, freedom treating them well so far as she sat by Akako. She had ordered four shots of vodka, two for her and Akako to drink each. She took one and swirled it around in her paw, looking to her lover and grinning big. "Cheers, my Akako. To freedom." Once Akako had taken her shot, she dinked the shots together and downed it, her grin going from ear to ear.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jan 29, 2020)

Akako's facial expressions radiated with positivity. A cyclone of tail wagging and giggling made it clear the unfiltered joy she felt. "Jiyū e!", the red and white canine cheered downing her shot. "Now that freedom rests within our palm we may reconstitute and rebuild ourself up once more".


----------



## Zenkiki (Jan 29, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Fallon parked the bus behind a building and opened the door. "Alright, lads and lassies, we have arrived to Lyon! Now I could go for a good drink." Satine stood from her seat and looked to the Mandrill. "We go to get something to eat and then leave. Now come everyone." The porcupine grabbed the two briefcases and got off. James got off right after her, following close and keeping his head down in order to refrain from wanting to mutilate an innocent bystander.  Rada and Cleo helped Mama Shank off the bus. Fallon also went to the back to help Sal off the bus. Pedro stayed and made sure everyone got off before he did.
> 
> As the head of the line, Satine lead the group of furs to a nearby bar and head inside. Everyone took a seat at a table and ordered around of whatever drink they desired. However, when the girl waitress comes back, she left a note on the table. Fallon looked at the note and then looked over to everyone else. "Ummm...anyone got money?"
> 
> ...


The "Check" was a note written an obviously feminine cursive style that read,
"
_A note for James, Akako, Reggie, Peter, and Jax. If you are seeking payment for the Arizona job meet me across the street in the hotel. Second floor, room two o four. See you soon

-S_
"
Sabrina had left for the hotel as soon as she had slipped the waitress the letter, and went the room and shook Stephanie up. "They are here, and will be coming over to the room in a few minutes I am sure."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 29, 2020)

Zenkiki said:


> The "Check" was a note written an obviously feminine cursive style that read,
> "
> _A note for James, Akako, Reggie, Peter, and Jax. If you are seeking payment for the Arizona job meet me across the street in the hotel. Second floor, room two o four. See you soon
> 
> ...



Pedro's big brown eyes widen and gasped. Everyone looked to him and worry that the payment was out of his budget. The alpaca, however, turned to Akako and offered her the note. "Senora Akako! Th-this is addressed to you! Also with few others that I am not aware of!"


----------



## JackJackal (Jan 29, 2020)

Zenkiki said:


> The "Check" was a note written an obviously feminine cursive style that read,
> "
> _A note for James, Akako, Reggie, Peter, and Jax. If you are seeking payment for the Arizona job meet me across the street in the hotel. Second floor, room two o four. See you soon
> 
> ...


Stephanie groaned and sat up "you found them?" She asked as she pulled her shirt down "When did they get here?


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jan 29, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Pedro's big brown eyes widen and gasped. Everyone looked to him and worry that the payment was out of his budget. The alpaca, however, turned to Akako and offered her the note. "Senora Akako! Th-this is addressed to you! Also with few others that I am not aware of!"



With a puzzled look Akako took the paper and read the contents out loud. As each word was sounded off a growing sense of investment flooded over the group like a tsunami. Pushing the paper to the center she exchanged looks with everyone. "Sugoi, Miss Sabrina is alive", her words came out in an impressed tone, "with her being so close we should waste no time in reuniting".


----------



## Seph (Jan 29, 2020)

GrimnCoyote said:


> With a puzzled look Akako took the paper and read the contents out loud. As each word was sounded off a growing sense of investment flooded over the group like a tsunami. Pushing the paper to the center she exchanged looks with everyone. "Sugoi, Miss Sabrina is alive", her words came out in an impressed tone, "with her being so close we should waste no time in reuniting".


Sal had just finished the mug of beer when that fox girl started reading out the bill. Before long he realized that it wasn’t the bill, but the only name he knew from it was Peter. Sal squinted at her as she got excited about a “Miss Sabrina”. “Who’s Sabrina?” Sal asked plainly, he wasn’t going to stand up without having a good reason to.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jan 29, 2020)

GrimnCoyote said:


> Akako's facial expressions radiated with positivity. A cyclone of tail wagging and giggling made it clear the unfiltered joy she felt. "Jiyū e!", the red and white canine cheered downing her shot. "Now that freedom rests within our palm we may reconstitute and rebuild ourself up once more".


Sash set the empty glass down and made an 'ahh' noise, satified as she looked to the excited floofball of energy Akako was. "Freedom never tasted so good."


HopeTLioness said:


> As the head of the line, Satine lead the group of furs to a nearby bar and head inside. Everyone took a seat at a table and ordered around of whatever drink they desired. However, when the girl waitress comes back, she left a note on the table. Fallon looked at the note and then looked over to everyone else. "Ummm...anyone got money?"
> 
> "I have some money." Pedro spoke up and picked up the note to see what it says.


Sash smirked and looked to Pedro and Fallon. "Money? Why should we pay? What are they going to do, chase us all down? We are an army, a force to be reckoned with! We should drink all we can and go!" She laughed heartily as she took the other shot happily. The waitress came back by and Sash got her attention. "More vodka, _pozhaluysta._" The waitress nodded and went to go get more.


HopeTLioness said:


> Pedro's big brown eyes widen and gasped. Everyone looked to him and worry that the payment was out of his budget. The alpaca, however, turned to Akako and offered her the note. "Senora Akako! Th-this is addressed to you! Also with few others that I am not aware of!"





GrimnCoyote said:


> With a puzzled look Akako took the paper and read the contents out loud. As each word was sounded off a growing sense of investment flooded over the group like a tsunami. Pushing the paper to the center she exchanged looks with everyone. "Sugoi, Miss Sabrina is alive", her words came out in an impressed tone, "with her being so close we should waste no time in reuniting".


The waitress had brought back three shots for Sash when she heard Pedro gasp and listened to Akako read out the contents softly. She inhaled sharply before raising an eyebrow and cocking her head slightly. "_Da..._ White Queen is alive, I agree... but she did not mention me. I thought... I thought I'd get 'cut' from job. I was drug from my nice cold home for this, taken from my job without warning, and when it failed I went to prison with the rest of you." Sash took the letter from Akako and read it over for a moment. She looked up and noticed James for the first time this entire time. She could tell something was bad wrong with him but she tried to communicate, looking to him and Satine. "Captain... Miss, Captain James is mentioned in this letter from White Queen. Maybe we should go over there... and I should come with you. I would like explanation of why she would not write me in to... 'payment.'" 
James was silent, looking down and sipping his water as he didn't answer... which left Satine to answer.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 29, 2020)

GrimnCoyote said:


> With a puzzled look Akako took the paper and read the contents out loud. As each word was sounded off a growing sense of investment flooded over the group like a tsunami. Pushing the paper to the center she exchanged looks with everyone. "Sugoi, Miss Sabrina is alive", her words came out in an impressed tone, "with her being so close we should waste no time in reuniting".



Everyone looked to Akako as she read out loud. The prisoners gave her a confused look since they don't know who Sabrina is.




Seph said:


> Sal had just finished the mug of beer when that fox girl started reading out the bill. Before long he realized that it wasn’t the bill, but the only name he knew from it was Peter. Sal squinted at her as she got excited about a “Miss Sabrina”. “Who’s Sabrina?” Sal asked plainly, he wasn’t going to stand up without having a good reason to.



"I second that, lass. Who be this 'Sabrina' and what is this about payment?" asked Fallon.

"I am quite curious myself." commented Mama Shank.




Captain TrashPanda said:


> The waitress had brought back three shots for Sash when she heard Pedro gasp and listened to Akako read out the contents softly. She inhaled sharply before raising an eyebrow and cocking her head slightly. "_Da..._ White Queen is alive, I agree... but she did not mention me. I thought... I thought I'd get 'cut' from job. I was drug from my nice cold home for this, taken from my job without warning, and when it failed I went to prison with the rest of you." Sash took the letter from Akako and read it over for a moment. She looked up and noticed James for the first time this entire time. She could tell something was bad wrong with him but she tried to communicate, looking to him and Satine. "Captain... Miss, Captain James is mentioned in this letter from White Queen. Maybe we should go over there... and I should come with you. I would like explanation of why she would not write me in to... 'payment.'"
> James was silent, looking down and sipping his water as he didn't answer... which left Satine to answer.



Satine looked at James and then back to Sashenka. "Very well. I need to speak to her as well." She stood up and looked to the others. "Stay here and enjoy yourselves. We'll be back after we check with our contact. Please keep a low profile, and whatever you do...do _not_ cause a scene. Understand?"

"Aye, lass. We hear ya. We don't want any troubles." said Fallon.

"The girls and I will behave." replied Mama Shank.

"We will see you soon, Miss. Satine. And you too, Miss. Sashenka and Miss. Akako." Pedro replied and looked to the three women.

Satine grabbed a briefcase and looked down to James. She offered her paw to him. " Come now. Let's go see your boss. Also, could you carry the other briefcase for me?"


----------



## Zenkiki (Jan 29, 2020)

JackJackal said:


> Stephanie groaned and sat up "you found them?" She asked as she pulled her shirt down "When did they get here?


Sabrina looks at her, "about 20 minutes ago. So make yourself look pretty for your boyfriend."


HopeTLioness said:


> Everyone looked to Akako as she read out loud. The prisoners gave her a confused look since they don't know who Sabrina is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sabrina was waiting for the crew to come over, not having their payment on her, and sat down at the desk with a lamp lighting up her chest. A small amount of light beamed up around her jaw, creating a half luminated silhouette.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jan 30, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Everyone looked to Akako as she read out loud. The prisoners gave her a confused look since they don't know who Sabrina is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sash quickly chugged both of the other shots and wiped her maw before standing and pulling Akako to her feet. “Come now, we have a Queen to see dear Akako.” She stood and waited to follow Satine with Akako by her side. 

James has kept his eyes averted from everyone as he sipped his water. He saw Satine’s paw and he slowly took it, standing up slowly and nodding as she asked if he could get the briefcase. “Y-Yes... I can g-get that for you.” He slowly picked it up and made sure it was closed before waiting to follow.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jan 30, 2020)

Jumping a little as she was pulled upward the Japanese vixen nodded. Dusting herself off she ran her figures through the crimson mass of hair atop her head like a comb. Once satisfied with her appearance Akako began making her way to the exit. "I hope we haven't kept her waiting", she said with a hint of worry.


----------



## JackJackal (Jan 30, 2020)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina looks at her, "about 20 minutes ago. So make yourself look pretty for your boyfriend."


"That's the least of my worries right now" she said but decided to get dressed any ways. 


GrimnCoyote said:


> With a puzzled look Akako took the paper and read the contents out loud. As each word was sounded off a growing sense of investment flooded over the group like a tsunami. Pushing the paper to the center she exchanged looks with everyone. "Sugoi, Miss Sabrina is alive", her words came out in an impressed tone, "with her being so close we should waste no time in reuniting".


Jack looked at the paper in surprise and sighed in relief "I'm glad she's ok." He said but didn't seem enthusiastic.

Terry looked at everyone in confusion "who the hell is sabrina? You know what never mind. I dont think I wanna know" 


HopeTLioness said:


> Satine grabbed a briefcase and looked down to James. She offered her paw to him. " Come now. Let's go see your boss. Also, could you carry the other briefcase for me?"


"Hey wait a sec what about me huh?!" He snapped "what's gonna happen to me!?"


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 30, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James has kept his eyes averted from everyone as he sipped his water. He saw Satine’s paw and he slowly took it, standing up slowly and nodding as she asked if he could get the briefcase. “Y-Yes... I can g-get that for you.” He slowly picked it up and made sure it was closed before waiting to follow.





JackJackal said:


> "Hey wait a sec what about me huh?!" He snapped "what's gonna happen to me!?"



The porcupine looked to the lizard and shrugged her shoulder. "I'm not sure. That is up to you to decide. Until then, wait here with the others." She turned around and lead James, Akako, Sashenka, and Jack out of the pub and headed to the hotel across the streets. Once they were there, they went to the hotel room 204, and Satine knocked on the door.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

After the crew left, Fallon looked over at Pedro and asked, "Can I get another beer, lad?" Pedro nod his head as Fallon ordered another round. 


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Jax, Reggie, Peter, and Isabella had finished their meal, and the mink paid their tab before the four fur walked out of the cafe. They headed down the street to walk off the food when they noticed a familiar group crossing the street and entering a hotel.


----------



## JackJackal (Jan 30, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> The porcupine looked to the lizard and shrugged her shoulder. "I'm not sure. That is up to you to decide. Until then, wait here with the others." She turned around and lead James, Akako, Sashenka, and Jack out of the pub and headed to the hotel across the streets. Once they were there, they went to the hotel room 204, and Satine knocked on the door.


Jack stood behind everyone.  He was struggling to hold himself together at this point. He wanted to try to calm himself before something happened that would get him or someone else killed.

Terry grumbled to himself as he was left behind. Did theh forget that he needed medical attention?! "Assholes" he sneered


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jan 30, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> The porcupine looked to the lizard and shrugged her shoulder. "I'm not sure. That is up to you to decide. Until then, wait here with the others." She turned around and lead James, Akako, Sashenka, and Jack out of the pub and headed to the hotel across the streets. Once they were there, they went to the hotel room 204, and Satine knocked on the door.
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> ...


 
Peter was the first to spot the group walking down the street. He could hardly believe his eyes at first. "Look, it's them!" He said, pointing them out.


----------



## Zenkiki (Jan 30, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> The porcupine looked to the lizard and shrugged her shoulder. "I'm not sure. That is up to you to decide. Until then, wait here with the others." She turned around and lead James, Akako, Sashenka, and Jack out of the pub and headed to the hotel across the streets. Once they were there, they went to the hotel room 204, and Satine knocked on the door.


Sabrina heard the knock on the door and in her bored business voice she calls out, "Enter." Once they came in they could see her still sitting at the desk with the lamp illuminating her chest and her lower jaws as she looked over each person coming in checking them off in her head seeing who was still here and who wasn't. She looks at Satine and asked, "Who are you?"


----------



## JackJackal (Jan 30, 2020)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Peter was the first to spot the group walking down the street. He could hardly believe his eyes at first. "Look, it's them!" He said, pointing them out.


Jax saw his brother in The group and rushed ahead "come on! Let's catch up to them quickly!" He said not waiting for everyone's response


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jan 30, 2020)

JackJackal said:


> Jax saw his brother in The group and rushed ahead "come on! Let's catch up to them quickly!" He said not waiting for everyone's response


Peter ran after them with Jax, hoping they didn't lose them.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 30, 2020)

JackJackal said:


> Jax saw his brother in The group and rushed ahead "come on! Let's catch up to them quickly!" He said not waiting for everyone's response





Liseran Thistle said:


> Peter ran after them with Jax, hoping they didn't lose them.



Isabella took Reggie by the paw and followed the two after the group. They soon made it to where the group stood by the door and walked over. Before anyone of them could greet the other, they heard Sabrina spoke from behind the door. Satine nod her head to Isabella as they entered the room.



Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina heard the knock on the door and in her bored business voice she calls out, "Enter." Once they came in they could see her still sitting at the desk with the lamp illuminating her chest and her lower jaws as she looked over each person coming in checking them off in her head seeing who was still here and who wasn't. She looks at Satine and asked, "Who are you?"



Satine and Isabella walked in with everyone and stood with James and Reggie respectively, as Sabrina looked to everyone. When the white feline saw Satine and asked who she was, she spoke up. " I am Satine Donadieu of the Special Agents of the French Enforcement Division. My partner, Isabella Ferrari, and I were hired by a Monsieur Wulf Canavar to help rescue your men and women."


----------



## pandepix (Jan 30, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Isabella took Reggie by the paw and followed the two after the group. They soon made it to where the group stood by the door and walked over. Before anyone of them could greet the other, they heard Sabrina spoke from behind the door. Satine nod her head to Isabella as they entered the room.
> 
> 
> 
> Satine and Isabella walked in with everyone and stood with James and Reggie respectively, as Sabrina looked to everyone. When the white feline saw Satine and asked who she was, she spoke up. " I am Satine Donadieu of the Special Agents of the French Enforcement Division. My partner, Isabella Ferrari, and I were hired by a Monsieur Wulf Canavar to help rescue your men and women."



Reggie politely nods and looks over at Isabella when her name is mentioned, slightly blushing. "Yes ma'am. Isabella mentioned she was with that group as well." He makes eye contact with Sab, giving another nod in respect.


----------



## Zenkiki (Jan 30, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Isabella took Reggie by the paw and followed the two after the group. They soon made it to where the group stood by the door and walked over. Before anyone of them could greet the other, they heard Sabrina spoke from behind the door. Satine nod her head to Isabella as they entered the room.
> 
> 
> 
> Satine and Isabella walked in with everyone and stood with James and Reggie respectively, as Sabrina looked to everyone. When the white feline saw Satine and asked who she was, she spoke up. " I am Satine Donadieu of the Special Agents of the French Enforcement Division. My partner, Isabella Ferrari, and I were hired by a Monsieur Wulf Canavar to help rescue your men and women."


Sabrina nods at the two girls. "Alright thank you for helping out our men." She looks at the team and says, "what happened in Phoenix was a mess, and I got us all captured, so if you are mad and want to walk away without any repercussions you may do so now, and I will have your pay sent to you in a few months. Those of you staying for more work, we need to get home and regroup. We have another issue back home... one that will involve more blood... much more blood."


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jan 30, 2020)

Akako shook her red, black, and white furred head, "ma'am with all to respect what happened in Phoenix wasn't your fault. We were overwhelmed and out numbered and fought to tooth and nail to no avail". She smiled brightly even in light of the grim atrocities that happened, "we knew the consequences and we bravely pushed our way through them. We came out on top either finding or loosing ourselves in our goal of survival and I for one would be glad to continue travelling with you Miss Sabrina". Turning to Sashenka the kitsune said, "but only under the circumstance that I know you'll be going with me Sashenka".


----------



## pandepix (Jan 30, 2020)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina nods at the two girls. "Alright thank you for helping out our men." She looks at the team and says, "what happened in Phoenix was a mess, and I got us all captured, so if you are mad and want to walk away without any repercussions you may do so now, and I will have your pay sent to you in a few months. Those of you staying for more work, we need to get home and regroup. We have another issue back home... one that will involve more blood... much more blood."



Reggie listens closely, carefully contemplating what Sabrina is saying. He looks over at Isabella for any sign of affirmation before saying anything when his train of thought stops on Max at the mention of "home." _I haven't even bothered to contact him about anything that's been happening. _He starts to feel shameful for neglecting to communicate to his best friend of the happenings while he's been abroad.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jan 30, 2020)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina nods at the two girls. "Alright thank you for helping out our men." She looks at the team and says, "what happened in Phoenix was a mess, and I got us all captured, so if you are mad and want to walk away without any repercussions you may do so now, and I will have your pay sent to you in a few months. Those of you staying for more work, we need to get home and regroup. We have another issue back home... one that will involve more blood... much more blood."



"I'm not walking away just yet, ma'am." Peter said. "I just want to get back home to the others."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jan 31, 2020)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina nods at the two girls. "Alright thank you for helping out our men." She looks at the team and says, "what happened in Phoenix was a mess, and I got us all captured, so if you are mad and want to walk away without any repercussions you may do so now, and I will have your pay sent to you in a few months. Those of you staying for more work, we need to get home and regroup. We have another issue back home... one that will involve more blood... much more blood."





GrimnCoyote said:


> Akako shook her red, black, and white furred head, "ma'am with all to respect what happened in Phoenix wasn't your fault. We were overwhelmed and out numbered and fought to tooth and nail to no avail". She smiled brightly even in light of the grim atrocities that happened, "we knew the consequences and we bravely pushed our way through them. We came out on top either finding or loosing ourselves in our goal of survival and I for one would be glad to continue travelling with you Miss Sabrina". Turning to Sashenka the kitsune said, "but only under the circumstance that I know you'll be going with me Sashenka".





Liseran Thistle said:


> "I'm not walking away just yet, ma'am." Peter said. "I just want to get back home to the others."


Sash gave a solemn nod and spoke softly after them. "...Phoenix was messy. Uncoordinated, unprepared, outmanned. I am here because Gabriello told me there are evil furs out there. Furs selling others into hell. I cannot sleep with that on my conscience... I will follow where you lead, side by side with Akako and my comrades."

James had been silent the entire time as they talked, looking at the ground as they spoke and Sabrina spoke of pay. He chuckled softly before shaking his head and looking up to the feline with his one good eye, his stutter gone as a tear ran down his face. "I lost good men and was left for dead... shipped to prison and became a monster. I've become something I wanted to eradicate... at a lack of good intel and a botched mission." He looked around and found a napkin and a pen. He scribbled down an address and placed it in front of Sabrina before speaking again.
"I resign. Please send my pay to my parents... they need it more than me." With that, he turned back around and left the room, softly shutting the door behind them and standing outside. He thought about walking out into the world, but he waited for Satine, wanting to propose an idea to her. He began to think back to Phoenix, his little jail stint with Jack, Seph's death, seeing Stef. He chuckled and wiped his face as he leaned against the wall, waiting for Satine to come outside again.


----------



## Zenkiki (Jan 31, 2020)

GrimnCoyote said:


> Akako shook her red, black, and white furred head, "ma'am with all to respect what happened in Phoenix wasn't your fault. We were overwhelmed and out numbered and fought to tooth and nail to no avail". She smiled brightly even in light of the grim atrocities that happened, "we knew the consequences and we bravely pushed our way through them. We came out on top either finding or loosing ourselves in our goal of survival and I for one would be glad to continue travelling with you Miss Sabrina". Turning to Sashenka the kitsune said, "but only under the circumstance that I know you'll be going with me Sashenka".





Liseran Thistle said:


> "I'm not walking away just yet, ma'am." Peter said. "I just want to get back home to the others."





Captain TrashPanda said:


> Sash gave a solemn nod and spoke softly after them. "...Phoenix was messy. Uncoordinated, unprepared, outmanned. I am here because Gabriello told me there are evil furs out there. Furs selling others into hell. I cannot sleep with that on my conscience... I will follow where you lead, side by side with Akako and my comrades."
> 
> James had been silent the entire time as they talked, looking at the ground as they spoke and Sabrina spoke of pay. He chuckled softly before shaking his head and looking up to the feline with his one good eye, his stutter gone as a tear ran down his face. "I lost good men and was left for dead... shipped to prison and became a monster. I've become something I wanted to eradicate... at a lack of good intel and a botched mission." He looked around and found a napkin and a pen. He scribbled down an address and placed it in front of Sabrina before speaking again.
> "I resign. Please send my pay to my parents... they need it more than me." With that, he turned back around and left the room, softly shutting the door behind them and standing outside. He thought about walking out into the world, but he waited for Satine, wanting to propose an idea to her. He began to think back to Phoenix, his little jail stint with Jack, Seph's death, seeing Stef. He chuckled and wiped his face as he leaned against the wall, waiting for Satine to come outside again.


 Sabrina smiles as Peter, Akako, and Sash say they want to continue on with the job. "Alright, when we get home I will give you your money and we can start our operation back up." 

Sabrina looked at James as her second in command put a paper infront of her and backs out, thinking he would be the last to leave. She looked at the paper and nods. "Alright James.. I'll sent it to them. Take care." Once he left the room she sighs. "Well.. with him and Gabriello both gone, I have need of a new capo. Who among you deserves it Isabella, and Satine?"


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 31, 2020)

pandepix said:


> Reggie listens closely, carefully contemplating what Sabrina is saying. He looks over at Isabella for any sign of affirmation before saying anything when his train of thought stops on Max at the mention of "home." _I haven't even bothered to contact him about anything that's been happening. _He starts to feel shameful for neglecting to communicate to his best friend of the happenings while he's been abroad.



Isabella looked at Reggie and held his paw. 




Captain TrashPanda said:


> Sash gave a solemn nod and spoke softly after them. "...Phoenix was messy. Uncoordinated, unprepared, outmanned. I am here because Gabriello told me there are evil furs out there. Furs selling others into hell. I cannot sleep with that on my conscience... I will follow where you lead, side by side with Akako and my comrades."
> 
> James had been silent the entire time as they talked, looking at the ground as they spoke and Sabrina spoke of pay. He chuckled softly before shaking his head and looking up to the feline with his one good eye, his stutter gone as a tear ran down his face. "I lost good men and was left for dead... shipped to prison and became a monster. I've become something I wanted to eradicate... at a lack of good intel and a botched mission." He looked around and found a napkin and a pen. He scribbled down an address and placed it in front of Sabrina before speaking again.
> "I resign. Please send my pay to my parents... they need it more than me." With that, he turned back around and left the room, softly shutting the door behind them and standing outside. He thought about walking out into the world, but he waited for Satine, wanting to propose an idea to her. He began to think back to Phoenix, his little jail stint with Jack, Seph's death, seeing Stef. He chuckled and wiped his face as he leaned against the wall, waiting for Satine to come outside again.



Satine stood and watched as James spoke and resigned from his position. She continues to watch him go out of the door and hoped that he's waiting outside for her. She then face her attention back to Sabrina.




Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina smiles as Peter, Akako, and Sash say they want to continue on with the job. "Alright, when we get home I will give you your money and we can start our operation back up."
> 
> Sabrina looked at James as her second in command put a paper infront of her and backs out, thinking he would be the last to leave. She looked at the paper and nods. "Alright James.. I'll sent it to them. Take care." Once he left the room she sighs. "Well.. with him and Gabriello both gone, I have need of a new capo. Who among you deserves it Isabella, and Satine?"



The two females that were called both raised their brows. Satine was the first to speak, "Miss. Sabrina, we understand the circumstances of you having lack of members in the group, but please know that Miss. Ferrari and I do not work for you. We were hired only to bring you your men, and women, and nothing more."

"We also are expecting payment since we made sure to get them out alive." Isabella spoke as she slowly let's go of Reggie's paw and walked over to Sabrina. She pulled out a business card and hand it to her. "When you have the chance, please contact our boss." 

Satine held her briefcase tightly and replied, "We will be stopping by here to collect payment and then head to Paris in the morning. Good day and good luck." She turns and walks out of the room. She then sees James waiting on her and gave a soft smile. "I was hoping that you were waiting for me."

Isabella walked over to Reggie and looked up at him and only spoke low so he can hear her. "I'm getting a hotel room here. Meet me at the lobby, okay?" She got on her tippy-toes to kiss him on the cheek before she walked out. She saw Satine with James and cleared her throat. "Hey, Satine. I'm going to get two hotel rooms here. Meet me at the lobby and I will give you the keys." She looked to James to give a soft smile before hurrying along to head to the front desk.  Satine sighed and looked to him. "So, I supposed that the reason you are waiting for me because you need me to take you home back to the states."



"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jan 31, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> She then sees James waiting on her and gave a soft smile. "I was hoping that you were waiting for me."
> 
> Isabella walked over to Reggie and looked up at him and only spoke low so he can hear her. "I'm getting a hotel room here. Meet me at the lobby, okay?" She got on her tippy-toes to kiss him on the cheek before she walked out. She saw Satine with James and cleared her throat. "Hey, Satine. I'm going to get two hotel rooms here. Meet me at the lobby and I will give you the keys." She looked to James to give a soft smile before hurrying along to head to the front desk.  Satine sighed and looked at him. "So, I supposed that the reason you are waiting for me because you need me to take you home back to the states."


James heard the door open and he turned to see the porcupine. "Well... I h-have no other friends left, and y-you care for me that I don't k-k-kill someone, so of course I'd wait for you." He smiled a small smile and adjusted his eye patch as she heard Isabella say she was going to get a hotel room. He watched her run off and looked at the ground as Satine asked her question. He sighed and slowly looked down to her. "A-actually, that and I wanted to ask you something personal... away from _her._" He motioned to the door and took a breath before speaking. "Satine... f-from what you've said, I'm only safe around you. I d-don't want to be a monster... I don't w-w-want to kill anymore... is there a w-way we could do rehab... together? I w-want your help... I *need* your h-help. Wh-wherever I need to go... be that Paris or America or the Soviets... I just don't want to b-b-be like this." He wiped his eye and looked to the ground, realizing that he didn't have too many options going forward, his one shred of sanity just didn't want to be the evil thing he'd become in the last months.


----------



## Zenkiki (Jan 31, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Isabella looked at Reggie and held his paw.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sabrina nods, and let the girls head out. She was asking them as they had seen what they can do so they could say who deserved a spot. Sabrina looks at the others, "The alright, in the morning we head home from Paris. Go say goodbye to your buddies and meet me here again in the morning at 10. Besides that you are free to do whatever. I'll pay you when we get home."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 31, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James heard the door open and he turned to see the porcupine. "Well... I h-have no other friends left, and y-you care for me that I don't k-k-kill someone, so of course I'd wait for you." He smiled a small smile and adjusted his eye patch as she heard Isabella say she was going to get a hotel room. He watched her run off and looked at the ground as Satine asked her question. He sighed and slowly looked down to her. "A-actually, that and I wanted to ask you something personal... away from _her._" He motioned to the door and took a breath before speaking. "Satine... f-from what you've said, I'm only safe around you. I d-don't want to be a monster... I don't w-w-want to kill anymore... is there a w-way we could do rehab... together? I w-want your help... I *need* your h-help. Wh-wherever I need to go... be that Paris or America or the Soviets... I just don't want to b-b-be like this." He wiped his eye and looked to the ground, realizing that he didn't have too many options going forward, his one shred of sanity just didn't want to be the evil thing he'd become in the last months.



Satine was a bit surprised when James asking her to do help him with rehab and would do anything to get himself right. She can see in his eyes that he's desperate and have no other way to get better. She was quiet as she thought about it. Finally, she spoke to him in a calm and gentle manner, "If that is what you wish, I'll help you get through this the best way I can." She gently took his paw and squeezed it, but not too tight. She made sure to have both briefcases before speaking to the raccoon. "Come. Let's meet with Isabella and check into our room." She pulled him along as they head to the lobby.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jan 31, 2020)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina nods, and let the girls head out. She was asking them as they had seen what they can do so they could say who deserved a spot. Sabrina looks at the others, "The alright, in the morning we head home from Paris. Go say goodbye to your buddies and meet me here again in the morning at 10. Besides that you are free to do whatever. I'll pay you when we get home."


Sash nodded solemnly before speaking. "_Da, _Miss Sabrina... but where will we stay? We have no money to stay here. I am used to sleeping on street... but I doubt my comrades are." She looked to the others before facing Sab once more.


HopeTLioness said:


> Satine was a bit surprised when James asking her to do help him with rehab and would do anything to get himself right. She can see in his eyes that he's desperate and have no other way to get better. She was quiet as she thought about it. Finally, she spoke to him in a calm and gentle manner, "If that is what you wish, I'll help you get through this the best way I can." She gently took his paw and squeezed it, but not too tight. She made sure to have both briefcases before speaking to the raccoon. "Come. Let's meet with Isabella and check into our room." She pulled him along as they head to the lobby.


James looked up to her and wiped his eye, a small smile on his face as he listened. "Th-thank you... thank you so much." He followed as she pulled her along, glad to be with her. At that moment, James heard a voice speak, but no one was behind him.
_"Y'know, I've heard porcupines taste good. Just like everyone else, you know she's gonna betray you."_
James quickly pulled away from Satine and whipped his head around, looking behind him with clenched fists. He was breathing quick and shallow out his nose as he scanned the hallway, silent in fear before speaking softly. "S-Satine... did you h-hear something? Or s-s-someone?"


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 31, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Sash nodded solemnly before speaking. "_Da, _Miss Sabrina... but where will we stay? We have no money to stay here. I am used to sleeping on street... but I doubt my comrades are." She looked to the others before facing Sab once more.
> 
> James looked up to her and wiped his eye, a small smile on his face as he listened. "Th-thank you... thank you so much." He followed as she pulled her along, glad to be with her. At that moment, James heard a voice speak, but no one was behind him.
> _"Y'know, I've heard porcupines taste good. Just like everyone else, you know she's gonna betray you."_
> James quickly pulled away from Satine and whipped his head around, looking behind him with clenched fists. He was breathing quick and shallow out his nose as he scanned the hallway, silent in fear before speaking softly. "S-Satine... did you h-hear something? Or s-s-someone?"



Satine was getting close to the elevator when James suddenly snatched away from her, and she looked back at him in alarm. She noticed him on high alert and looking around for something. "James, what's wrong?!" she asked in concerned. She then furrowed her brows when he asked her if she heard anything and shook her head. "No...I didn't hear anything."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jan 31, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Satine was getting close to the elevator when James suddenly snatched away from her, and she looked back at him in alarm. She noticed him on high alert and looking around for something. "James, what's wrong?!" she asked in concerned. She then furrowed her brows when he asked her if she heard anything and shook her head. "No...I didn't hear anything."


The voice would speak again. _“Sabrina left you for dead. You know she set you up, right? Ever think why Gab didn’t get captured? It was a set up! You should go back and teach that feline a lesson... tear her limb from limb!!”_
James was beginning to hyperventilate, his knuckles white as he began to back up, looking from side to side quickly. “S-someone’s here... someone’s t-talking to me...” He instinctively felt his side for his gun, which of course wasn’t there. He finally backed up against the wall and slowly put his fists up, ready to swing in the imaginary fur in his head. “Y-you want to tell me all that garbage? I-it wasn’t a set up... just poor planning! Y-you wanna talk all t-that? Come out and fight... fight,” he said into the void of the hallway.


----------



## Zenkiki (Jan 31, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Sash nodded solemnly before speaking. "_Da, _Miss Sabrina... but where will we stay? We have no money to stay here. I am used to sleeping on street... but I doubt my comrades are." She looked to the others before facing Sab once more.
> 
> James looked up to her and wiped his eye, a small smile on his face as he listened. "Th-thank you... thank you so much." He followed as she pulled her along, glad to be with her. At that moment, James heard a voice speak, but no one was behind him.
> _"Y'know, I've heard porcupines taste good. Just like everyone else, you know she's gonna betray you."_
> James quickly pulled away from Satine and whipped his head around, looking behind him with clenched fists. He was breathing quick and shallow out his nose as he scanned the hallway, silent in fear before speaking softly. "S-Satine... did you h-hear something? Or s-s-someone?"


Sabrina hands her enough money to get rooms for the night. "Here. Like I said just be here by 10 so we can get out of here "


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jan 31, 2020)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina hands her enough money to get rooms for the night. "Here. Like I said just be here by 10 so we can get out of here "


Sash took the money and nodded. “We will see you in the morning then. Come, Akako, let’s go.” She tugged on the kitsune as they made their way to the room door. Sash opened it for her and motioned for her to walk out. Once she did she walked out and shut the door behind her. She looked back to make sure no one was watching before giving Akako a swat on the rear, grinning big and wrapping her arm around her. “Come, let’s get room for night.”


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jan 31, 2020)

"Oh you have no idea how I longed for your embrace in the confines of only sheets", her eyes burned with passion. Butterflies fluttered inside the vixens chest as her arms clung to her wolf lover. "Lead the way", a grin grew wide across Akako's face.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jan 31, 2020)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "Oh you have no idea how I longed for your embrace in the confines of only sheets", her eyes burned with passion. Butterflies fluttered inside the vixens chest as her arms clung to her wolf lover. "Lead the way", a grin grew wide across Akako's face.


Sash smirked and went to the desk, using the money she had been given to get a room for the night. Once she had the keys she tugged her along to the room, throwing open the door once they were there and spinning around like a child. “Aye, the glories of being free!!” She jumped into the bed and laughed before pulling the covers back and beckoning Akako. “Lock the door, Akako, and come cuddle with me~”


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jan 31, 2020)

*Click*, the door locked and Akako looked at Sashenka intently. "Hehehe your the boss~", crawling into the covers she embraced her once more. With one hand reaching back the lamp illuminating the room shut off leaving the two clinging to one another.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jan 31, 2020)

GrimnCoyote said:


> *Click*, the door locked and Akako looked at Sashenka intently. "Hehehe your the boss~", crawling into the covers she embraced her once more. With one hand reaching back the lamp illuminating the room shut off leaving the two clinging to one another.


Sash smirked and held her close, the darkness enveloping then as Sash gave her lover a kiss on the lips. She got in her warm white and red fur and snuggled, her eyes slowly drooping as she began to fall asleep.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jan 31, 2020)

In that moment Akako didn't care about the torture she had endured. The beatings, isolation, and general abuse that led up to this point seised to matter. The only thing that mattered to the kitsune was Sashenka and Sashenka alone. Even if the world fell apart on that day she'd still stay by the wolf side and embrace in the face of total chaos.

Slowly but surely drowsiness took over her body. Thoughts blurred and vision weakened as it consumed her. Somehow managing a final "I love you" before the impending unconsciousness she gazed upon Sashenka's face until her eyelids could hold no more. Both fell quite in eachothers arms without a care in the world. Like a flower growing out of the ashes of a burned forest they remain a sign that life will find a way even in the worst of circumstances.


----------



## pandepix (Feb 1, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Isabella looked at Reggie and held his paw.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina nods, and let the girls head out. She was asking them as they had seen what they can do so they could say who deserved a spot. Sabrina looks at the others, "The alright, in the morning we head home from Paris. Go say goodbye to your buddies and meet me here again in the morning at 10. Besides that you are free to do whatever. I'll pay you when we get home."



Reggie chuckled as Isa stood on her tippy toes to kiss his cheek. "I'll be staying as well," he said to Sabrina. He nods to furs still left in the room. "See you in the morning. Hope everyone gets a good nights sleep." He makes his way down to the lobby looking for Isabella.


----------



## JackJackal (Feb 1, 2020)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina nods at the two girls. "Alright thank you for helping out our men." She looks at the team and says, "what happened in Phoenix was a mess, and I got us all captured, so if you are mad and want to walk away without any repercussions you may do so now, and I will have your pay sent to you in a few months. Those of you staying for more work, we need to get home and regroup. We have another issue back home... one that will involve more blood... much more blood."


Before jack could speak Stephanie caught sight of him trying to stay back. Rather than make a scene she took the money for him and walked over to him and led him away from the others so she could talk to him in a different room. 

Jax saw this but he didn't follow. Right now he had to talk to sabrina. But he decided to let everyone else go first. He was in no hurry at the moment.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Feb 1, 2020)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina smiles as Peter, Akako, and Sash say they want to continue on with the job. "Alright, when we get home I will give you your money and we can start our operation back up."
> 
> Sabrina looked at James as her second in command put a paper infront of her and backs out, thinking he would be the last to leave. She looked at the paper and nods. "Alright James.. I'll sent it to them. Take care." Once he left the room she sighs. "Well.. with him and Gabriello both gone, I have need of a new capo. Who among you deserves it Isabella, and Satine?"



"What about everyone else back in the states? Do you know if they're still around?" Peter asked Sabrina.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Feb 1, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> The voice would speak again. _“Sabrina left you for dead. You know she set you up, right? Ever think why Gab didn’t get captured? It was a set up! You should go back and teach that feline a lesson... tear her limb from limb!!”_
> James was beginning to hyperventilate, his knuckles white as he began to back up, looking from side to side quickly. “S-someone’s here... someone’s t-talking to me...” He instinctively felt his side for his gun, which of course wasn’t there. He finally backed up against the wall and slowly put his fists up, ready to swing in the imaginary fur in his head. “Y-you want to tell me all that garbage? I-it wasn’t a set up... just poor planning! Y-you wanna talk all t-that? Come out and fight... fight,” he said into the void of the hallway.






Satine notice him freaking out and worry that he’s going deep in madness. She quickly got in front of him and grabbed his wrists. She started to shout his name to get him to look at her. “JAMES! JAMES, LOOK AT ME! LOOK. AT.ME!”

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



pandepix said:


> Reggie chuckled as Isa stood on her tippy toes to kiss his cheek. "I'll be staying as well," he said to Sabrina. He nods to furs still left in the room. "See you in the morning. Hope everyone gets a good nights sleep." He makes his way down to the lobby looking for Isabella.





Isabella just finished checking in and being handed two keys when Reggie walks up. She looked up at him and smiled. “Hey, glad that you can join me. I’m waiting for Satine to come so I can give her her room key. Let’s walk over here.” She takes his paw and walks with him over to a lounger and takes a seat. “So, Reggie. We still have some time. How about we go shopping? We need to get you changed so you don’t look like a prisoner.” She giggled.


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Back at the pub, Fallon was drunk off his ass as he just finished his 15th mug of beer and is seen singing an ole’ Irish song with a few drunkards. Cleo is seen in the back of the pub making out with a Great Dane, while Rada and Mama Shank chat with each other. Pedro sat at the table, glancing at the door every five minutes, hoping Sashenka and the others would come back. A waitress came and served Terry and Sal some more to drink with some baguettes on the side. Suddenly, a Mallard duck waddled over to the table and looked to the bear and lizard. He wore a brown suit and wore, large, rounded glasses. “Excuse me, fellas, not to insult you in any way but I noticed that you both look pretty beat up. I’m Dr. Wally Wilbur, and I happen to be the Family Doctor of this town. If you like, I could examine you, free of charge.”



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



Nighttime at Paris, France, as we see a black car pull up at a luxury, five-star hotel. A Valet member walked up to open the car door, and the Maiones were seen getting out. Gabriello was the first to step out to look around before helping his father out, and then his wife. They walked in as the guards gathered their belongings and headed inside. Soon, they entered in the suite and the guards quickly checked the room and brought in their belongings before letting the family in. Stefano looked around the place and nod in approval of the elegance and beauty of the room. He then turned to his son and daughter-in-law as he spoke in a low voice. “I’m going out to meet an associate of mine. I won’t be long. Stay and enjoy yourselves.” The older, feathered lion turned and left the room, leaving the two couple alone. 

Hope walked over to the mini bar and start pulling out the whiskey and a glass. Gabriello watched her a bit as she poured a glass, possibly for him. He then watched as she turns around, walked over, and hand him a glass of whiskey. He takes it and nod his thanks before drinking it all. She started to walk away, but he stops her.

 “Wait.”

 The lioness stops and looked back at him with an unamused look. He sets his glass down at a nearby table and got close to her. He stared down into her lavender eyes as he places his paws on her upper arms and kisses her passionately. After a minute, he moves his lips to kiss her on her cheek and then down to her neck. Hope lowered her eyes as she lets him kiss all over her before gently pulling away from him. “Gab, stop. I’m not in the mood.” 

“Give me a moment and I’ll get you there.” he remarked as he goes up and nibbled her ear. Hope growled and spoke firmly. “Gab!” He stopped and looked down at her. “What?”

“I said, I’m not in the mood, so stop!” she repeated as she glared up at him. He huffed and said, “Fine. I’ll stop. Would you like something to eat? You and I could eat at the restaurant downstairs. Or we could dine somewhere else, that’s up to you. Would you like that?” He spoke softly as his thumb rubbed her arm gently. Hope just sighed and shook her head. “No, thank you. I’m not really hungry.” 

“How about we go to the Eiffel Tower and take a look at the view of the city?”

“No, not tonight.”

“I got it! You and I head to bed, and have ourselves a cuddle session.”

Hope thought about it. “Hmmm...very tempting...but no.”

Gabriello frowns at her. “What the hell is wrong with you?”

“Excuse me?” Hope questioned, narrowing her eyes at him.

“Ever since we’ve been married, you have been keeping your distance from me. Look, I know that we married for partnership, but I want to have an actual relationship with you! So tell me, why are you being this way with me?!” He questioned her, keeping his Aquamarine eyes on her. Hope lowered her eyes and she gave him a cold stare, before replying harshly, “Because I really don’t give a fuck about you.”  

Gabriello was shocked and was slightly pissed off. He couldn’t help but chuckle a bit before he suddenly strike her, making her fall on the ground and held her face. He towered over her, glaring down at her and baring her teeth. “If that’s the case, you sleep on the couch tonight! I’m going out for a drink, and I better not catch your fat ass in my bed!” He huffed as he stormed out of the room and slammed the door behind him. Hope just laid on the ground, holding her face, and begins to weep. She slowly got herself off of the ground and went to get herself a bag of ice. She sat on the couch, holding the bag to her cheek and cried some more, seeing how truly unhappy she’s in and longing to find true peace one day. Hope sat there with the bag for fifteen minutes and set it on the table, she grabbed a pillow, lie down, and hugged it close as she wept until she fell asleep.


----------



## JackJackal (Feb 1, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Back at the pub, Fallon was drunk off his ass as he just finished his 15th mug of beer and is seen singing an ole’ Irish song with a few drunkards. Cleo is seen in the back of the pub making out with a Great Dane, while Rada and Mama Shank chat with each other. Pedro sat at the table, glancing at the door every five minutes, hoping Sashenka and the others would come back. A waitress came and served Terry and Sal some more to drink with some baguettes on the side. Suddenly, a Mallard duck waddled over to the table and looked to the bear and lizard. He wore a brown suit and wore, large, rounded glasses. “Excuse me, fellas, not to insult you in any way but I noticed that you both look pretty beat up. I’m Dr. Wally Wilbur, and I happen to be the Family Doctor of this town. If you like, I could examine you, free of charge.”


Normally Terry would be sceptical but right now that bullet had fucked him over and still hurt "If your offering then I ain't objecting doc. If you think you can help that is"


----------



## HopeTLioness (Feb 1, 2020)

JackJackal said:


> Normally Terry would be sceptical but right now that bullet had fucked him over and still hurt "If your offering then I ain't objecting doc. If you think you can help that is"



"Alright, there is a small room in the back. I can examine you there." The doctor helps him up and with the help of a waiter, they took him to the back. The doctor examined his condition for a good 35 minutes. He then sighed sadly and looked to him. "I'm sorry to say this, but unfortunately, you are paralyzed from the waste down. And there's no cure for it. I'm very sorry. You may need to be sent to a special care facility so they can take care of you."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Feb 1, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Satine notice him freaking out and worry that he’s going deep in madness. She quickly got in front of him and grabbed his wrists. She started to shout his name to get him to look at her. “JAMES! JAMES, LOOK AT ME! LOOK. AT.ME!”


In James' twisted mind, he would see himself come around the corner in front of him, towering over Satine and laughing at him. _"Yeeeeeaaa, you know you're not loved. No one cares about you... not even your cousin. You're worthless... a monster! You should've been executed, turned into a pork chop. Look at this fool in front of you... she'll leave you sooner than later."_
James ripped his paws out of Satine's, pushing her aside and screaming at the end of the hall. "Y-you want a piece of me?!? I'M BETTER T-THEN YOU!"
Out of insanity, he took off down the hall, intending to attack the figure he was seeing. Of course, as soon as he got there he found no one was there. He was moving so fast however he couldn't stop or slow down, causing him to keep moving due to momentum. There was a large window at the end of the hall, that James collided into. With the force he hit it with, it shattered and sent James out, the insane coon plummeting down to the sidewalk two stories down. He screamed as he fell and slammed down on the sidewalk, trying to catch himself but smashing his arm under him. He also hit his head a bit hard, the coon groaning and rolling over on his back as a crowd began to form around him, bleeding from cuts on his head. He looked up at the sky and covered his eyes, groaning as his entire body hurt, the voice gone from his head.


----------



## JackJackal (Feb 1, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> "Alright, there is a small room in the back. I can examine you there." The doctor helps him up and with the help of a waiter, they took him to the back. The doctor examined his condition for a good 35 minutes. He then sighed sadly and looked to him. "I'm sorry to say this, but unfortunately, you are paralyzed from the waste down. And there's no cure for it. I'm very sorry. You may need to be sent to a special care facility so they can take care of you."


Terry sighed. He figured this would happen. Like there was any chance his ass was going to be fine. "I guessed as much..._sigh _is there any way you can take out the damn bullet? It's still in there."


----------



## pandepix (Feb 1, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Satine notice him freaking out and worry that he’s going deep in madness. She quickly got in front of him and grabbed his wrists. She started to shout his name to get him to look at her. “JAMES! JAMES, LOOK AT ME! LOOK. AT.ME!”
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> ...



Reggie lets Isa lead the way, smiling when they sit down on the lounger as he pulls her into his lap. His eyes grow wide at the mention of new clothes. "Oh my...it's been...years since I've had new clothes. That would be fantastic. I think I saw a few shops down the street from here as we were driving by!" Reggie wiggles a bit as he grows excited thinking about new clothes. "We could grab a bite to eat as well, if you're hungry. I could personally go for a juicy burger myself," he says, giving her a soft smile. "Unless you'd prefer to wait for Satine and maybe see if the others would like to join us for food."


----------



## Seph (Feb 1, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Satine notice him freaking out and worry that he’s going deep in madness. She quickly got in front of him and grabbed his wrists. She started to shout his name to get him to look at her. “JAMES! JAMES, LOOK AT ME! LOOK. AT.ME!”
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> ...


Sal was about 10 beers and 2 bottles of wine in, he could do this all night but he was starting to feel a little tipsy. He had eaten an insane amount of baguettes in the last 30 minutes or so and was about to go in on these new ones when a little duck walked up to them. Sal remembered the waitress being prettier but maybe the alcohol was finally hitting him. Then he started talking about being a doctor and Sal remember that he was back in Canada drinking too much beer with the boys, and he did need some medical help. The lizard answered first though so Sal would have to wait. “Little one can go first.” Sal said as he opened up his third bottle of wine.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Feb 1, 2020)

Seph said:


> Sal was about 10 beers and 2 bottles of wine in, he could do this all night but he was starting to feel a little tipsy. He had eaten an insane amount of baguettes in the last 30 minutes or so and was about to go in on these new ones when a little duck walked up to them. Sal remembered the waitress being prettier but maybe the alcohol was finally hitting him. Then he started talking about being a doctor and Sal remember that he was back in Canada drinking too much beer with the boys, and he did need some medical help. The lizard answered first though so Sal would have to wait. “Little one can go first.” Sal said as he opened up his third bottle of wine.



Once the duck left with the lizard, the waitress came back again and looked to the bear. "Can I get you anything else, sir? Maybe some honey with those baguettes?" she asked as she gave the bear bedroom eyes.




JackJackal said:


> Terry sighed. He figured this would happen. Like there was any chance his ass was going to be fine. "I guessed as much..._sigh _is there any way you can take out the damn bullet? It's still in there."



"Of course." The duck replied and started to do surgery on him.



pandepix said:


> Reggie lets Isa lead the way, smiling when they sit down on the lounger as he pulls her into his lap. His eyes grow wide at the mention of new clothes. "Oh my...it's been...years since I've had new clothes. That would be fantastic. I think I saw a few shops down the street from here as we were driving by!" Reggie wiggles a bit as he grows excited thinking about new clothes. "We could grab a bite to eat as well, if you're hungry. I could personally go for a juicy burger myself," he says, giving her a soft smile. "Unless you'd prefer to wait for Satine and maybe see if the others would like to join us for food."



The mink was pulled into the feline's lap and giggled. "I rather for it to be the two of us." She said with a grin and was about to lean in to kiss him when they suddenly heard something shattered, followed by a scream and something falling. Isabella jumped in alarm and looked to the window to see shocked fur surrounding something.




Captain TrashPanda said:


> In James' twisted mind, he would see himself come around the corner in front of him, towering over Satine and laughing at him. _"Yeeeeeaaa, you know you're not loved. No one cares about you... not even your cousin. You're worthless... a monster! You should've been executed, turned into a pork chop. Look at this fool in front of you... she'll leave you sooner than later."_
> James ripped his paws out of Satine's, pushing her aside and screaming at the end of the hall. "Y-you want a piece of me?!? I'M BETTER T-THEN YOU!"
> Out of insanity, he took off down the hall, intending to attack the figure he was seeing. Of course, as soon as he got there he found no one was there. He was moving so fast however he couldn't stop or slow down, causing him to keep moving due to momentum. There was a large window at the end of the hall, that James collided into. With the force he hit it with, it shattered and sent James out, the insane coon plummeting down to the sidewalk two stories down. He screamed as he fell and slammed down on the sidewalk, trying to catch himself but smashing his arm under him. He also hit his head a bit hard, the coon groaning and rolling over on his back as a crowd began to form around him, bleeding from cuts on his head. He looked up at the sky and covered his eyes, groaning as his entire body hurt, the voice gone from his head.



Satine was shoved out of the way as James ran from her. Her eyes widen as she witnessed him crashing through the window and out into the street. She quickly goes to the window and gasped to see the raccoon on the ground bleeding.

"*JAMES!!!!!*"

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Back in Paris, Don Stefano Maione was seen at a exquisite restaurant, sitting at a private booth and drinking expensive wine as he waits for his associate to meet him.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Feb 2, 2020)

The late night wind howls amongst the noise of the city creating a symphony into the night. *Ring!*, a bell alerts all of a new customer entering the building. "Hello ma'am", says a cheerful waiter, "table for...". His tone drops as a three tailed figure passed by paying no mind.

Behind Stefano a feminine voice speaks, "Mr Maione I presume". Sliding into the seat opposite of the lion she sat without any sign of emotion. A half black, half white, mask stared into him. "I am Shikkõ-sha Kyo", her voice was monotone and all business. Removing pictures from her pocket she slid them across the table. On the images were various captured photos of White Paw event ranging from recent to old. "The Claw of The Dragon has need of you Mr Maione, we have much business to discuss".


----------



## Seph (Feb 2, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Once the duck left with the lizard, the waitress came back again and looked to the bear. "Can I get you anything else, sir? Maybe some honey with those baguettes?" she asked as she gave the bear bedroom eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sal looked back at her, he recognized the look she was giving him, and since he was likely to be gone by tomorrow he took the risk. “Not honey, but these chairs aren’t very nice, maybe you can get me somewhere more comfortable?” Sal asked, he had never been too good at this part.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Feb 2, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Satine was shoved out of the way as James ran from her. Her eyes widen as she witnessed him crashing through the window and out into the street. She quickly goes to the window and gasped to see the raccoon on the ground bleeding.
> 
> "*JAMES!!!!!*"


As a crowd of French furs began to quickly circle him, James slowly rolled over onto his stomach and chuckled in pain, wiping his forehead as blood dripped down the unscarred side of his face and his ears rang so loud he couldn’t hear Satine screaming.. “You fucker... Satine ain’t gonna let me go... I hope....” he muttered to himself under his breath. He slowly and painfully got on his knees, sitting up straight as he rubbed his face, the smell of blood driving that inner monster. He could hear the voice again, this time whispering murderously to him. He squinted his eyes shut and rubbed his ears, slowly standing up among the crowd as his already shaggy clothes were torn and turned light red from blood. He looked around at the crowd as he softly whispered to himself, “you aren’t real... you aren’t real... just goooo away... I-I don’t need to hurt a-anyone...” He looked from fur to fur, them mumbling to each other in French as they looked at him. He quickly recalled the French he had learned from the Great War and spoke as confident as he could muster, which wasn’t much. “Uhh... _médical? Médical, amis?” _He didn’t know where Satine was, as he hadn’t heard her scream, but he knew she was somewhere nearby.


----------



## pandepix (Feb 2, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Once the duck left with the lizard, the waitress came back again and looked to the bear. "Can I get you anything else, sir? Maybe some honey with those baguettes?" she asked as she gave the bear bedroom eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Reggie jumps as well, startled by the sudden noise. He looks in the direction that Isa is, but can't distinguish anything, and gets up to see what's going on. He approaches the scene cautiously, when he sees it's James. Reggie starts panicking and hollering for medical help or anyone who might have medical supplies. He takes James' paw in his hand and squeezes it. "James...comrade...it's me, Reggie. Can you hear me?" he asks, praying for any reply.


----------



## Zenkiki (Feb 2, 2020)

Liseran Thistle said:


> "What about everyone else back in the states? Do you know if they're still around?" Peter asked Sabrina.


"I dont know what happened with them, I have not been home nor heard anything from anyone. I was in Japan for a few weeks then took a boat here with Stephanie. So I would assume that everyone is fine, everyone could also be dead. So go to bed and we can deal with everything as it comes up."


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Feb 2, 2020)

Zenkiki said:


> "I dont know what happened with them, I have not been home nor heard anything from anyone. I was in Japan for a few weeks then took a boat here with Stephanie. So I would assume that everyone is fine, everyone could also be dead. So go to bed and we can deal with everything as it comes up."



Peter sighed, nodding. "Right. Well I'll just go and check on everyone else then." He told her, before leaving.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Feb 2, 2020)

GrimnCoyote said:


> The late night wind howls amongst the noise of the city creating a symphony into the night. *Ring!*, a bell alerts all of a new customer entering the building. "Hello ma'am", says a cheerful waiter, "table for...". His tone drops as a three tailed figure passed by paying no mind.
> 
> Behind Stefano a feminine voice speaks, "Mr Maione I presume". Sliding into the seat opposite of the lion she sat without any sign of emotion. A half black, half white, mask stared into him. "I am Shikkõ-sha Kyo", her voice was monotone and all business. Removing pictures from her pocket she slid them across the table. On the images were various captured photos of White Paw event ranging from recent to old. "The Claw of The Dragon has need of you Mr Maione, we have much business to discuss".



The Don watched as the kitsune slipped into her seat and he took a puff of his cigar, blew to the side, and greeted her. "Ah, I heard of your organization. Very interesting I must admit. I'm waiting on one more person, so let us wait until he arrives. Would you like something to drink?"




Seph said:


> Sal looked back at her, he recognized the look she was giving him, and since he was likely to be gone by tomorrow he took the risk. “Not honey, but these chairs aren’t very nice, maybe you can get me somewhere more comfortable?” Sal asked, he had never been too good at this part.



The red panda giggled at the brown bear and replied. "There's a hotel across the way. We can go there and...get comfortable together. Give me five minutes, and I'll come for you." She replied and strutted away while swishing her tail. Pedro looked at the time and noticed that it was getting late. He sighed and got up. "Come on, everyone. We should get going." He looked to Sal and nod his head. "We'll be on the bus if you need us." He walks away to go tell Cleo and Terry where he and others will leave, pay the tab, collected the drunk Irish monkey, and he, Rada, and Mama Shanks headed out and went back on the bus to rest.




Captain TrashPanda said:


> As a crowd of French furs began to quickly circle him, James slowly rolled over onto his stomach and chuckled in pain, wiping his forehead as blood dripped down the unscarred side of his face and his ears rang so loud he couldn’t hear Satine screaming.. “You fucker... Satine ain’t gonna let me go... I hope....” he muttered to himself under his breath. He slowly and painfully got on his knees, sitting up straight as he rubbed his face, the smell of blood driving that inner monster. He could hear the voice again, this time whispering murderously to him. He squinted his eyes shut and rubbed his ears, slowly standing up among the crowd as his already shaggy clothes were torn and turned light red from blood. He looked around at the crowd as he softly whispered to himself, “you aren’t real... you aren’t real... just goooo away... I-I don’t need to hurt a-anyone...” He looked from fur to fur, them mumbling to each other in French as they looked at him. He quickly recalled the French he had learned from the Great War and spoke as confident as he could muster, which wasn’t much. “Uhh... _médical? Médical, amis?” _He didn’t know where Satine was, as he hadn’t heard her scream, but he knew she was somewhere nearby.





pandepix said:


> Reggie jumps as well, startled by the sudden noise. He looks in the direction that Isa is, but can't distinguish anything, and gets up to see what's going on. He approaches the scene cautiously, when he sees it's James. Reggie starts panicking and hollering for medical help or anyone who might have medical supplies. He takes James' paw in his hand and squeezes it. "James...comrade...it's me, Reggie. Can you hear me?" he asks, praying for any reply.



Isabella stood up and watched as Reggie ran out to check on James. Not too long, Satine came rushing through the lobby and chucked both briefcases at Isabella, which she caught in alarm and squeaked. "Take these, I'll be back!" the porcupine yelled and ran out. Isabella watched her partner go and sighed. She quickly hurried away to the rooms to put the briefcases away. Back on the streets, Satine yelled out in French to move, and once the people looked at her, they quickly got away from her so they don't get pricked. She made it to where James and Reggie were and looked at James in alarm. "James, what the hell were you thinking?! DON'T! I don't want to hear it! We need to get you to see a doctor fast!"  A fox spoke to her in French where the nearest doctor was and thanked him. She grabbed him by the arm and hurried him along across the street to the pub since she was told he was there.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Feb 2, 2020)

pandepix said:


> Reggie jumps as well, startled by the sudden noise. He looks in the direction that Isa is, but can't distinguish anything, and gets up to see what's going on. He approaches the scene cautiously when he sees it's James. Reggie starts panicking and hollering for medical help or anyone who might have medical supplies. He takes James' paw in his hand and squeezes it. "James...comrade...it's me, Reggie. Can you hear me?" he asks, praying for any reply.


James had backed himself up against a wall when he heard Reggie sprint up to him and yell at him, taking his scarred paw. James was surprised and a bit happy. "R-Reggie?! I d-didn't think I'd s-see you again!"
_"Hmm... this feline looks... delicious. Maybe he tastes like candy... would match his coat."_
James quickly put his paws on Reggie's shoulders and pushed him back, shaking his head and speaking softly but quickly. "R-Reggie, stay back. Just s-stay back! I'm not safe... and I don't w-want to hurt y-y-you."


HopeTLioness said:


> Isabella stood up and watched as Reggie ran out to check on James. Not too long, Satine came rushing through the lobby and chucked both briefcases at Isabella, which she caught in alarm and squeaked. "Take these, I'll be back!" the porcupine yelled and ran out. Isabella watched her partner go and sighed. She quickly hurried away to the rooms to put the briefcases away. Back on the streets, Satine yelled out in French to move, and once the people looked at her, they quickly got away from her so they don't get pricked. She made it to where James and Reggie were and looked at James in alarm. "James, what the hell were you thinking?! DON'T! I don't want to hear it! We need to get you to see a doctor fast!"  A fox spoke to her in French where the nearest doctor was and thanked him. She grabbed him by the arm and hurried him along across the street to the pub since she was told he was there.


James looked and saw Satine, a wave of relief and sanity washing over him. "Oh thank God, there you are. I did-" He was cut off by her angry yelling and drug along to the pub, grunting as he tried to pry her paw off. "S-Satine, wait! Physically I'm f-fine, really! I need to t-t-talk to you somewhere private... please!"


----------



## Seph (Feb 2, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> The Don watched as the kitsune slipped into her seat and he took a puff of his cigar, blew to the side, and greeted her. "Ah, I heard of your organization. Very interesting I must admit. I'm waiting on one more person, so let us wait until he arrives. Would you like something to drink?"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sal watched as she walked away, smiling and letting out a low chuckle. The little sheep told him that they would be on the bus. Sal nodded back at him before looking back at the waitress. He was going to wait for that doctor, but who needs them anyway? The only problem was that Sal now needed a little assistance in walking, but carrying around a metal pole covered in dried blood might not be the best idea. Sal looked around again and his eyes found an old sleeping black bear, and leaning against the table next to him was a shiny wooden cane. The best part was that the bear’s was in reach, without thinking, Sal reached over and snatched the cane from the table side. Now, he just poured himself another glass of wine as he waited for the waitress to come back.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Feb 2, 2020)

Seph said:


> Sal watched as she walked away, smiling and letting out a low chuckle. The little sheep told him that they would be on the bus. Sal nodded back at him before looking back at the waitress. He was going to wait for that doctor, but who needs them anyway? The only problem was that Sal now needed a little assistance in walking, but carrying around a metal pole covered in dried blood might not be the best idea. Sal looked around again and his eyes found an old sleeping black bear, and leaning against the table next to him was a shiny wooden cane. The best part was that the bear’s was in reach, without thinking, Sal reached over and snatched the cane from the table side. Now, he just poured himself another glass of wine as he waited for the waitress to come back.





Captain TrashPanda said:


> James had backed himself up against a wall when he heard Reggie sprint up to him and yell at him, taking his scarred paw. James was surprised and a bit happy. "R-Reggie?! I d-didn't think I'd s-see you again!"
> _"Hmm... this feline looks... delicious. Maybe he tastes like candy... would match his coat."_
> James quickly put his paws on Reggie's shoulders and pushed him back, shaking his head and speaking softly but quickly. "R-Reggie, stay back. Just s-stay back! I'm not safe... and I don't w-want to hurt y-y-you."
> 
> James looked and saw Satine, a wave of relief and sanity washing over him. "Oh thank God, there you are. I did-" He was cut off by her angry yelling and drug along to the pub, grunting as he tried to pry her paw off. "S-Satine, wait! Physically I'm f-fine, really! I need to t-t-talk to you somewhere private... please!"



Satine held a firm grip of his paw as they made it across the street and to the front of the pub. "You are NOT fine, James. You are bleeding and I don't have my med kit. So you need to see the doctor now! Whatever you have to say to me can wait!" The porcupine walked in with James in tow and looked around. She noticed Sal was still at the table while the others were missing. She had almost forgot about them with everything that just happened. She drugged James over to the table and looked to the bear. "Hey. Where are the others? "


----------



## Seph (Feb 2, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Satine held a firm grip of his paw as they made it across the street and to the front of the pub. "You are NOT fine, James. You are bleeding and I don't have my med kit. So you need to see the doctor now! Whatever you have to say to me can wait!" The porcupine walked in with James in tow and looked around. She noticed Sal was still at the table while the others were missing. She had almost forgot about them with everything that just happened. She drugged James over to the table and looked to the bear. "Hey. Where are the others? "


Sal made it his goal to finish the bottle of wine before that waitress came back, he was about halfway through when the porcupine nurse came in. “They’re back on the bus.” Sal told her before looking at the bleeding raccoon next to her. “You know, there’s a doctor somewhere around here, him and the lizard went somewhere. Look for a duck.” Sal told them.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Feb 3, 2020)

Seph said:


> Sal made it his goal to finish the bottle of wine before that waitress came back, he was about halfway through when the porcupine nurse came in. “They’re back on the bus.” Sal told her before looking at the bleeding raccoon next to her. “You know, there’s a doctor somewhere around here, him and the lizard went somewhere. Look for a duck.” Sal told them.



Satine nod in understanding. "I see. Thank you. Once I get him taken care of, I'll see to it you and the other get a room for the night. Come James." She dragged him along in search for the doctor. 

Meanwhile, the doctor finished getting the bullet out, stitched him up, and placed Terry in a wheelchair that a waiter brought over from the Lost and Found. The duck patted him on the shoulder and looked to him. "Alright, you're off set. And please take care of yourself."

Satine found the duck and the lizard talking and walked over. She cleared her throat and spoke politely. "Excuse me, doctor, but do you have time for one more patient?" The doctor looked at her and smiled. "Of course, my dear. How can I help you?"

"Can you please help him?" She asked while pointing to James.

The doctor looked at him and was shocked of his condition. "Sweet Mother Teresa! You poor, poor, lad! Come and have a seat. I'll fix you right up."


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Feb 3, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> The Don watched as the kitsune slipped into her seat and he took a puff of his cigar, blew to the side, and greeted her. "Ah, I heard of your organization. Very interesting I must admit. I'm waiting on one more person, so let us wait until he arrives. Would you like something to drink?"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"No thank you, alcohol dulls reflexes", her head remained earily still. She stood like an almost unmoving statue with only the quiet sound of light breathing hinting she was still alive. "Your 'other person'?", Kyo paused her sentence adding a layer of dramatic effect, "his usefulness to our cause is absolute, correct?. Because Master Ruunosuke only keeps those around who have use towards his objectives".


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Feb 3, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Satine nod in understanding. "I see. Thank you. Once I get him taken care of, I'll see to it you and the other get a room for the night. Come James." She dragged him along in search for the doctor.
> 
> Meanwhile, the doctor finished getting the bullet out, stitched him up, and placed Terry in a wheelchair that a waiter brought over from the Lost and Found. The duck patted him on the shoulder and looked to him. "Alright, you're off set. And please take care of yourself."
> 
> ...


James grunted more as he was yanked about, drug into the small restaurant as the doctor looked at him. James still attempted to talk to Satine however before getting told to sit. "S-S-Satine, I need to get away from here! Y-you don't understand! *I'm g-g-going to kill someone!*" He was cut off once more, however, forced to sit at the table as the doctor began to examine him, small streams of blood trickling down his face and arm, glass sticking in his shoulder.
_"...Hmm, a mallard duck, eh? His head would look good on a platter."_
James averted his eyes from the doctor and put his hands over his ears, beginning to mutter to himself audibly. "...S-Stop it... leave me alone... I d-don't want anyone else dead..." He began to slightly rock back and forth, closing his eyes as he kept his ears covered.


HopeTLioness said:


> The Don watched as the kitsune slipped into her seat and he took a puff of his cigar, blew to the side, and greeted her. "Ah, I heard of your organization. Very interesting I must admit. I'm waiting on one more person, so let us wait until he arrives. Would you like something to drink?"





GrimnCoyote said:


> "No thank you, alcohol dulls reflexes", her head remained earily still. She stood like an almost unmoving statue with only the quiet sound of light breathing hinting she was still alive. "Your 'other person'?", Kyo paused her sentence adding a layer of dramatic effect, "his usefulness to our cause is absolute, correct?. Because Master Ruunosuke only keeps those around who have use towards his objectives".


As the French evening turned to night, a Doberman walked the streets, a cigar in his maw and a confident strut in his step. He was wearing black suit pants and jacket, crimson red vest, crimson tie, and a black dress shirt. He came to the restaurant Stef had asked to meet him at and stepped inside, scanning the restaurant for the signature feathered lion. The hostess was about to speak to him when he held his paw up, silencing her and finding him in the crowd. He put out his cigar and put it in an ashtray before walking into the back as he saw his friend and a kitsune sitting in a booth speaking, the latter a stranger to him. He caught her asking about his usefulness and he cleared his throat, looking down at the two of them before speaking. "I vould believe that if your 'master' only kept useful people around, vhy he'd send you on his behalf?" He looked to Stef and gave a small smile, reaching his paw down for a shake. "_Herr _Stefano, it is an honor to meet once again. May I?"


----------



## HopeTLioness (Feb 3, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James grunted more as he was yanked about, drug into the small restaurant as the doctor looked at him. James still attempted to talk to Satine however before getting told to sit. "S-S-Satine, I need to get away from here! Y-you don't understand! *I'm g-g-going to kill someone!*" He was cut off once more, however, forced to sit at the table as the doctor began to examine him, small streams of blood trickling down his face and arm, glass sticking in his shoulder.
> _"...Hmm, a mallard duck, eh? His head would look good on a platter."_
> James averted his eyes from the doctor and put his hands over his ears, beginning to mutter to himself audibly. "...S-Stop it... leave me alone... I d-don't want anyone else dead..." He began to slightly rock back and forth, closing his eyes as he kept his ears covered.



Dr. Wilbur looked at James in concern and asked, "Umm...are you alright? Does your head hurt as well?" Satine sighed and squatted down beside him as she gently touched his arms. "James, look at me. Please look at me."




Captain TrashPanda said:


> "I vould believe that if your 'master' only kept useful people around, vhy he'd send you on his behalf?" He looked to Stef and gave a small smile, reaching his paw down for a shake. "_Herr _Stefano, it is an honor to meet once again. May I?"



The Don gave a smile as he shook his paw. "Ah, Senore Ritcher. Come and sit." One of his gorilla guards pulls out a seat for the Doberman and waits for him to sit.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Feb 3, 2020)

Peter walked out of Sabrina's room, and decided he'd go downstairs to the lobby. He wanted to ask the others what happened to them on their side of prison, what they saw and went through, but he couldn't seem to find any of them.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Feb 3, 2020)

"I am in charge of the CTD information collecting and espionage operation. I was sent on his behalf to interact with Mr Maione and share knowledge between us". The white and black mask faced Hanz. It's dark gaze directed towards his eyes. Folding her hands Kyo inquired, "I was not alerted that you would be present here Hanz Richter of the MS23 other wise known as the Black Paws Judge".


----------



## HopeTLioness (Feb 3, 2020)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Peter walked out of Sabrina's room, and decided he'd go downstairs to the lobby. He wanted to ask the others what happened to them on their side of prison, what they saw and went through, but he couldn't seem to find any of them.



Isabella came down from dropping off the briefcases in her room and went down to the lobby. She walked in and was delighted to see the white rabbit. "Oh! Peter! What a delightful surprise!" She said out loud and walked over to him.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

The waitress finally came back, her apron off and now has her coat and purse. She smiled at the bear and asked, "Are you ready? I hope I didn't keep you too long."


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Feb 3, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Isabella came down from dropping off the briefcases in her room and went down to the lobby. She walked in and was delighted to see the white rabbit. "Oh! Peter! What a delightful surprise!" She said out loud and walked over to him.
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> The waitress finally came back, her apron off and now has her coat and purse. She smiled at the bear and asked, "Are you ready? I hope I didn't keep you too long."



Peter smiled when he saw Isabella, "Hey, it's you. How's everything going for you now that you're out of that prison?" He asked her.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Feb 3, 2020)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Peter smiled when he saw Isabella, "Hey, it's you. How's everything going for you now that you're out of that prison?" He asked her.



"Oh, it's great now since I don't have to be undercover in that awful place. Especially now that Venezio is gone. But how about you? Can't wait to go home and be with your family?"


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Feb 3, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> "Oh, it's great now since I don't have to be undercover in that awful place. Especially now that Venezio is gone. But how about you? Can't wait to go home and be with your family?"



"Yeah, but I don't think I'm quite out of the woods just yet. I'll leave once I see that everything's going smoothly without me." He said, shaking his head. "And who knows when that will be."


----------



## Seph (Feb 3, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Isabella came down from dropping off the briefcases in her room and went down to the lobby. She walked in and was delighted to see the white rabbit. "Oh! Peter! What a delightful surprise!" She said out loud and walked over to him.
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> The waitress finally came back, her apron off and now has her coat and purse. She smiled at the bear and asked, "Are you ready? I hope I didn't keep you too long."


Sal had just choked down the last drop of wine when she finally came. “Right on time.” Sal said a bit drunkenly. He grabbed his new cane and used it to get up, it seemed like it would hold up to his weight well enough, the bear he took it from wasn’t exactly a small man. He had to lean over slightly to use it, but it would serve his purpose. “Lead the way.” Sal said, beckoning towards the door.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Feb 3, 2020)

Liseran Thistle said:


> "Yeah, but I don't think I'm quite out of the woods just yet. I'll leave once I see that everything's going smoothly without me." He said, shaking his head. "And who knows when that will be."



"Well, I hope everything goes well with you. Are you getting a room?" she asked curiously.




Seph said:


> Sal had just choked down the last drop of wine when she finally came. “Right on time.” Sal said a bit drunkenly. He grabbed his new cane and used it to get up, it seemed like it would hold up to his weight well enough, the bear he took it from wasn’t exactly a small man. He had to lean over slightly to use it, but it would serve his purpose. “Lead the way.” Sal said, beckoning towards the door.



The red panda smiled and lead the way out of the door. They carefully made it across the street and into the hotel lobby where Peter and Isabella are seen talking.


----------



## Seph (Feb 3, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> "Well, I hope everything goes well with you. Are you getting a room?" she asked curiously.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sal was quite exited for this, he’d been in prison for so long now he couldn’t even remember the last time he was “comfortable” with a girl. But much to his surprise there was a rabbit waiting to steal her right out from under him. After a bit of looking Sal recognized that rabbit as Peter, but he still didn’t want anything to do with him. Or that nurse either, Venizio would probably come back just to ruin his night. “Well let’s get a room.” Sal said a little nervosly, trying to ignore Peter and hoping that the rabbit didn’t recognize him.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Feb 3, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> "Well, I hope everything goes well with you. Are you getting a room?" she asked curiously.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Well I will eventually. Right after I check up with the others." And just as he said that, he spotted Sal walking into the hotel lobby. "Oh hey, there's someone right now. Hey Sal!" He walked up to the Bear, waving at him.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Feb 3, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Dr. Wilbur looked at James in concern and asked, "Umm...are you alright? Does your head hurt as well?" Satine sighed and squatted down beside him as she gently touched his arms. "James, look at me. Please look at me."


"E-everything hurts... c-c-constant pain..." He held his head in his hands as he continued to rock back and forth, feeling Satine touch him. "Satine... I'm s-s-scared... I don't w-wanna hurt anyone anymore... but a v-voice keeps giving me i-ideas. I don't w-w-wanna be like this..." He kept his head down, holding it tightly as he just wanted peace and silence for once.


HopeTLioness said:


> The Don gave a smile as he shook his paw. "Ah, Senore Ritcher. Come and sit." One of his gorilla guards pulls out a seat for the Doberman and waits for him to sit.


Hans smiled back, that signature evil showing as he gave a firm shake to the Don. He took his seat and nodded to the guard. "_Danke._" A waitress walked by once he sat and he motioned for her. "May I please have your finest vine... and I vould assume such a nice place vould have bread, _nein?_"
The waitress quickly nodded and went off to get what he asked. Hans shook his head and muttered under his breath, "French s_chwachkopf..._" 


GrimnCoyote said:


> "I am in charge of the CTD information collecting and espionage operation. I was sent on his behalf to interact with Mr Maione and share knowledge between us". The white and black mask faced Hanz. It's dark gaze directed towards his eyes. Folding her hands Kyo inquired, "I was not alerted that you would be present here Hanz Richter of the MS23 otherwise known as the Black Paws Judge".


Hans simply smirked and took his jacket off, letting it rest on the back of his seat and showing he was strapped, having his revolver and knife as always. "I believe you should address my friend _*Don *_Maione vith the respect he has earned." He popped his neck and stared back into the mask, his cold, soulless brown eyes looking back at the kitsune. He chuckled darkly and clicked his tongue before speaking again. "No need for flattery, call me Hans. Judge, Jury, Executioner... you decide. Ironically, I vas not told you'd be here. I expected your 'master'... although I am sure he is _much _busier vith more important things." He shrugged his shoulders as the waitress brought them bread and poured the Doberman a glass of wine. He nodded silently and looked back to Stef as he sipped the wine. "So, _Mein Löwenfreund, _vhy do you call us here? I have been here in France since your son's wedding... vhat do you need?"


----------



## JackJackal (Feb 3, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Meanwhile, the doctor finished getting the bullet out, stitched him up, and placed Terry in a wheelchair that a waiter brought over from the Lost and Found. The duck patted him on the shoulder and looked to him. "Alright, you're off set. And please take care of yourself."


"Thanks doc..." he sighed and looked around He had to contact some of his old friends. _'Guess this is the end of the line for me.' _He thought somberly he was fucked and he knew it. Shaking his head he began asking around if anyone knew where he could find a telegram.

Meanwhile back at the hotel Jax was alone with his brother's boss. At first he was going to talk serious with her but after everything that's happened she was no doubt under a lot of stress. "Ms. Sabrina" he said walking up to her "Would you care to go for a drink? My treat"


----------



## HopeTLioness (Feb 3, 2020)

Seph said:


> Sal was quite exited for this, he’d been in prison for so long now he couldn’t even remember the last time he was “comfortable” with a girl. But much to his surprise there was a rabbit waiting to steal her right out from under him. After a bit of looking Sal recognized that rabbit as Peter, but he still didn’t want anything to do with him. Or that nurse either, Venizio would probably come back just to ruin his night. “Well let’s get a room.” Sal said a little nervosly, trying to ignore Peter and hoping that the rabbit didn’t recognize him.





Liseran Thistle said:


> "Well I will eventually. Right after I check up with the others." And just as he said that, he spotted Sal walking into the hotel lobby. "Oh hey, there's someone right now. Hey Sal!" He walked up to the Bear, waving at him.



Isabella also sees the bear and smiled while also following Peter. "So there you are. My, you look pretty beat up. Perhaps you need to get your nose checked." The red panda looked at them and then looked up at him, curiously. "Do you know them, monsieur?"



Captain TrashPanda said:


> "E-everything hurts... c-c-constant pain..." He held his head in his hands as he continued to rock back and forth, feeling Satine touch him. "Satine... I'm s-s-scared... I don't w-wanna hurt anyone anymore... but a v-voice keeps giving me i-ideas. I don't w-w-wanna be like this..." He kept his head down, holding it tightly as he just wanted peace and silence for once.



"Shhh, James, listen. Everything will be alright. I'm right here with you. You just need to focus on my voice. Listen and focus only my voice. You can fight it. I believe in you. You are strong. You are a fighter. You are Commander James Knox Jackson! You have to fight for your family! You have to fight for yourself! You can do this!" She continues to speak with encouragement as Dr. Wilbur cautiously and carefully take out the shards out of his shoulder and clean and bandage him. 




Captain TrashPanda said:


> Hans simply smirked and took his jacket off, letting it rest on the back of his seat and showing he was strapped, having his revolver and knife as always. "I believe you should address my friend _*Don *_Maione vith the respect he has earned." He popped his neck and stared back into the mask, his cold, soulless brown eyes looking back at the kitsune. He chuckled darkly and clicked his tongue before speaking again. "No need for flattery, call me Hans. Judge, Jury, Executioner... you decide. Ironically, I vas not told you'd be here. I expected your 'master'... although I am sure he is _much _busier vith more important things." He shrugged his shoulders as the waitress brought them bread and poured the Doberman a glass of wine. He nodded silently and looked back to Stef as he sipped the wine. "So, _Mein Löwenfreund, _vhy do you call us here? I have been here in France since your son's wedding... vhat do you need?"



Stefano let them speak among themselves as he looked over the menu and pointed to what he wanted to his guard before handing the menu over. He looked at the two and spoke. " We're here because we still have a job to do with the Whitepaws. Senora Kyo is going to explain the details to us." He looked to her and waved a paw to her direction. "Go ahead and start."


----------



## Zenkiki (Feb 3, 2020)

JackJackal said:


> "Thanks doc..." he sighed and looked around He had to contact some of his old friends. _'Guess this is the end of the line for me.' _He thought somberly he was fucked and he knew it. Shaking his head he began asking around if anyone knew where he could find a telegram.
> 
> Meanwhile back at the hotel Jax was alone with his brother's boss. At first he was going to talk serious with her but after everything that's happened she was no doubt under a lot of stress. "Ms. Sabrina" he said walking up to her "Would you care to go for a drink? My treat"


Sabrina was packing her things up as everyone left her room to go do whatever they wanted until their flight the next day. Her ears flicked to the side as she heard Jax call her name and walk towards her. She slowly sat up and looked in his eyes as he asked her for a drink. She waves her hand dismissing him. "I cant. I need to worry about something else." She got up and started walking to the bed, but stopped half way there, and turned her head over her shoulder and purrs. "You know what? Sure, it's been years since I did anything like this." She smiles at Jax and says, "let me change over into some more comfortable and we can go. I'll meet you at the stairs in five minutes."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Feb 3, 2020)

JackJackal said:


> "Thanks doc..." he sighed and looked around He had to contact some of his old friends. _'Guess this is the end of the line for me.' _He thought somberly he was fucked and he knew it. Shaking his head he began asking around if anyone knew where he could find a telegram.



One of the patrons instructed him of a post office not too far from the pub.


----------



## Seph (Feb 3, 2020)

Liseran Thistle said:


> "Well I will eventually. Right after I check up with the others." And just as he said that, he spotted Sal walking into the hotel lobby. "Oh hey, there's someone right now. Hey Sal!" He walked up to the Bear, waving at him.


Sal considered pretending he didn’t know him, but it was too late for that. He forced a small smile on his face as he turned to meet Peter. “Hey! Look who it is.” Sal said, trying his best to hide his annoyance.


HopeTLioness said:


> Isabella also sees the bear and smiled while also following Peter. "So there you are. My, you look pretty beat up. Perhaps you need to get your nose checked." The red panda looked at them and then looked up at him, curiously. "Do you know them, monsieur?"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


“And the nurse too.” Sal said with the same fake smile. He leaned down to the waitress and decided to speak some French, he knew Peter doesn’t speak French, but the nurse was a different story. “
associés d'affaires(business associates)” Sal whispered in French. He looked back to the two of them before saying, “The nose is fine, I’ll just sleep it off. Actually, I’m pretty tired now so if you’d just excuse us I’ll let you look at it tomorrow.” Sal said.


----------



## JackJackal (Feb 3, 2020)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina was packing her things up as everyone left her room to go do whatever they wanted until their flight the next day. Her ears flicked to the side as she heard Jax call her name and walk towards her. She slowly sat up and looked in his eyes as he asked her for a drink. She waves her hand dismissing him. "I cant. I need to worry about something else." She got up and started walking to the bed, but stopped half way there, and turned her head over her shoulder and purrs. "You know what? Sure, it's been years since I did anything like this." She smiles at Jax and says, "let me change over into some more comfortable and we can go. I'll meet you at the stairs in five minutes."


Jax nodded and left the room. Heading to the stairs to wait for sabrina patiently 



HopeTLioness said:


> One of the patrons instructed him of a post office not too far from the pub.


"Thanks" terry left immediately and found his way to the post office he started with a call to have someone help him out then another to round up the crew. He may be down but he wasn't out of the game yet


----------



## Zenkiki (Feb 3, 2020)

JackJackal said:


> Jax nodded and left the room. Heading to the stairs to wait for sabrina patiently
> 
> 
> "Thanks" terry left immediately and found his way to the post office he started with a call to have someone help him out then another to round up the crew. He may be down but he wasn't out of the game yet


Sabrina grabbed her suitcase and grabbed one of her nicer dresses Heru gave her before she left and put it on. She left the room and walked down to the stairs. Her dress a deep crimson, going down to her ankles. She also had on a small necklace she wore the very first night she summoned the original crew. Sabrina made her way to Jax, and smiles lightly, "is this over kill? I wanted to dress nice for a day."


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Feb 3, 2020)

Kyo nodded to the lion don before holding up a picture of Sabrina's father Shion. "Long ago the White Paw and the Claw of The Dragon had relatively good relations. Both sides would not disrupt the others operation and sometimes would help said operations. It was peaceful...until...", an image containing ruins of a factory slapped down onto the table. "One night during a weapons deal between our groups the so called 'White King' decided there were to many peaces on his chess board. Inside the meeting place was enough explosives to destroy the very foundation of which it was built. Our previous leader the mighty Ginjuro Nakamuro died leaving his only aire Ruunosuke to take his place, my father. For the crimes committed against the CTD we only want one thing, the utter destruction of the White Paws. They are a stain on this world of which will be wiped away. With your help we can finally be free of them and all move on with our business meddling free".


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Feb 3, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Isabella also sees the bear and smiled while also following Peter. "So there you are. My, you look pretty beat up. Perhaps you need to get your nose checked." The red panda looked at them and then looked up at him, curiously. "Do you know them, monsieur?"
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Seph said:


> Sal considered pretending he didn’t know him, but it was too late for that. He forced a small smile on his face as he turned to meet Peter. “Hey! Look who it is.” Sal said, trying his best to hide his annoyance.
> 
> “And the nurse too.” Sal said with the same fake smile. He leaned down to the waitress and decided to speak some French, he knew Peter doesn’t speak French, but the nurse was a different story. “
> associés d'affaires(business associates)” Sal whispered in French. He looked back to the two of them before saying, “The nose is fine, I’ll just sleep it off. Actually, I’m pretty tired now so if you’d just excuse us I’ll let you look at it tomorrow.” Sal said.



Peter looked at Sal and the girl he was with. "Huh, well as long as you say you're nose is fine. Who's your friend, by the way?" He asked.


----------



## JackJackal (Feb 3, 2020)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina grabbed her suitcase and grabbed one of her nicer dresses Heru gave her before she left and put it on. She left the room and walked down to the stairs. Her dress a deep crimson, going down to her ankles. She also had on a small necklace she wore the very first night she summoned the original crew. Sabrina made her way to Jax, and smiles lightly, "is this over kill? I wanted to dress nice for a day."


Jax turned and went wide eyed the moment he saw sabrina he didn't expect her to dress that nice! He mentally scolded himself. Ever since his first job back when he joined Ms he swore to never get close to a lady again. Not after what happened. "N-not at all." He said clearing his throat and regaining his composure "well shall we be going?" He asked with a smile


----------



## HopeTLioness (Feb 3, 2020)

Seph said:


> Sal considered pretending he didn’t know him, but it was too late for that. He forced a small smile on his face as he turned to meet Peter. “Hey! Look who it is.” Sal said, trying his best to hide his annoyance.
> 
> “And the nurse too.” Sal said with the same fake smile. He leaned down to the waitress and decided to speak some French, he knew Peter doesn’t speak French, but the nurse was a different story. “
> associés d'affaires(business associates)” Sal whispered in French. He looked back to the two of them before saying, “The nose is fine, I’ll just sleep it off. Actually, I’m pretty tired now so if you’d just excuse us I’ll let you look at it tomorrow.” Sal said.





Liseran Thistle said:


> Peter looked at Sal and the girl he was with. "Huh, well as long as you say you're nose is fine. Who's your friend, by the way?" He asked.




Isabella frowned. "I do have a name you know." She then looked at the red panda woman and suddenly has an idea on what's going on. She suddenly makes a big grin to herself and listened to him making excuses. She playfully pouted and sighed. "Oh, you are such a tease. And I was hoping that we would have our moment together." She makes a dramatic sigh before continuing, "I was hoping that you would take your, big, strong hands around my waist, and...feel up on my breasts and thighs, and then...you would whisper to me..._'Je vais vous critiquer, et je ne vous laisserai même pas penser à rendre la pareille_~'" The waitress's eyes widen in shock as she felt her cheeks becoming redder than her fur. Isabella flipped her hair back and hugged herself before giving him sad, bedroom eyes. "Oooh, just thinking about it just gets me hot! But eI guess you have other plans. Lucky girl." She sighed and composed herself. "Alright, we'll be off. Come on, Peter." She grabbed the rabbit by the arm and lead him away while grinning. Once they were gone, the waitress grabbed Sal by the arm, face red and is now completely excited thanks to Isabella. "Come! I want to experience all of what she described!" She pulled him along and headed down the hall to hurry to the room. 





GrimnCoyote said:


> Kyo nodded to the lion don before holding up a picture of Sabrina's father Shion. "Long ago the White Paw and the Claw of The Dragon had relatively good relations. Both sides would not disrupt the others operation and sometimes would help said operations. It was peaceful...until...", an image containing ruins of a factory slapped down onto the table. "One night during a weapons deal between our groups the so called 'White King' decided there were to many peaces on his chess board. Inside the meeting place was enough explosives to destroy the very foundation of which it was built. Our previous leader the mighty Ginjuro Nakamuro died leaving his only aire Ruunosuke to take his place, my father. For the crimes committed against the CTD we only want one thing, the utter destruction of the White Paws. They are a stain on this world of which will be wiped away. With your help we can finally be free of them and all move on with our business meddling free".



Don Maione was quiet as he listen to her story. After she finished, he cleared his throat. "I see. Well, just to let you know that Shion is dead, his daughter is captured, along with her men, and was sent off to prison. She's powerless, and all of her property belongs to the MS23, now."


----------



## Zenkiki (Feb 3, 2020)

JackJackal said:


> Jax turned and went wide eyed the moment he saw sabrina he didn't expect her to dress that nice! He mentally scolded himself. Ever since his first job back when he joined Ms he swore to never get close to a lady again. Not after what happened. "N-not at all." He said clearing his throat and regaining his composure "well shall we be going?" He asked with a smile


Sabrina smiles and nods, "Yes we shall", wrapping her arm through his elbow letting him lead her to the club. She walked through the street with him and into the club where she sat down with him at a table. She let out a relaxing sigh as she leaned back into the seat having a nice quiet evening.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Feb 3, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Isabella frowned. "I do have a name you know." She then looked at the red panda woman and suddenly has an idea on what's going on. She suddenly makes a big grin to herself and listened to him making excuses. She playfully pouted and sighed. "Oh, you are such a tease. And I was hoping that we would have our moment together." She makes a dramatic sigh before continuing, "I was hoping that you would take your, big, strong hands around my waist, and...feel up on my breasts and thighs, and then...you would whisper to me..._'Je vais vous critiquer, et je ne vous laisserai même pas penser à rendre la pareille_~'" The waitress's eyes widen in shock as she felt her cheeks becoming redder than her fur. Isabella flipped her hair back and hugged herself before giving him sad, bedroom eyes. "Oooh, just thinking about it just gets me hot! But eI guess you have other plans. Lucky girl." She sighed and composed herself. "Alright, we'll be off. Come on, Peter." She grabbed the rabbit by the arm and lead him away while grinning. Once they were gone, the waitress grabbed Sal by the arm, face red and is now completely excited thanks to Isabella. "Come! I want to experience all of what she described!" She pulled him along and headed down the hall to hurry to the room.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Peter struggled to keep up as Isabella dragged him away. He wasn't quite sure of what she had said in french, but judging by the girls red face, it definitely was _not _something innocent. "Well that was quite the venture." He said, when they eventually stopped. "I have to get going now, though. I'm gonna hit the hay, and wake up really early."


----------



## JackJackal (Feb 3, 2020)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina smiles and nods, "Yes we shall", wrapping her arm through his elbow letting him lead her to the club. She walked through the street with him and into the club where she sat down with him at a table. She let out a relaxing sigh as she leaned back into the seat having a nice quiet evening.


Jax had sat back in his spot and did the same "Always good to take a load off whenever you can. Especially nowadays" he said putting his hands behind his head


----------



## HopeTLioness (Feb 3, 2020)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Peter struggled to keep up as Isabella dragged him away. He wasn't quite sure of what she had said in french, but judging by the girls red face, it definitely was _not _something innocent. "Well that was quite the venture." He said, when they eventually stopped. "I have to get going now, though. I'm gonna hit the hay, and wake up really early."



They stopped outside of the hotel. Isabella nod to him. "Alright, then hopefully I'll see you in the morning. I'm going to find Reggie." Goodnight, Peter! "


----------



## Zenkiki (Feb 3, 2020)

JackJackal said:


> Jax had sat back in his spot and did the same "Always good to take a load off whenever you can. Especially nowadays" he said putting his hands behind his head


Sabrina looked around at everyone looking at her and hisses at them, her ears pinning back as she shows her teeth at them. Once most people stopped looking at her she flags a waitress and got a bottle of champagne and two glasses. "So what happened there after Phoenix?"


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Feb 3, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> They stopped outside of the hotel. Isabella nod to him. "Alright, then hopefully I'll see you in the morning. I'm going to find Reggie." Goodnight, Peter! "


Peter said goodnight to her and went to go check in a room. He was happy to sleep in a bed for once, he just wished he wasn't quite so alone.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Feb 3, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> "Shhh, James, listen. Everything will be alright. I'm right here with you. You just need to focus on my voice. Listen and focus only on my voice. You can fight it. I believe in you. You are strong. You are a fighter. You are Commander James Knox Jackson! You have to fight for your family! You have to fight for yourself! You can do this!" She continues to speak with encouragement as Dr. Wilbur cautiously and carefully take out the shards out of his shoulder and clean and bandage him.


The voice in James' head continued to whisper, murderous and evil thoughts coming to him. He was torn between it and Satine, both vying for him. He began to incoherently whisper as he continued to rock back and forth, trying to heed Satine and silence the voices in his head. "...I c-can't..." he whispered softly. "H-He's too strong... and I-I'm nothing more than a broken, scarred, f-filthy raccoon... th-this is what I am... I'm a m-monster... n-no matter how hard I try, he's st-st-still there. He w-wants blood... and I d-don't know how to f-f-fight him off."


HopeTLioness said:


> Stefano let them speak among themselves as he looked over the menu and pointed to what he wanted to his guard before handing the menu over. He looked at the two and spoke. " We're here because we still have a job to do with the Whitepaws. Senora Kyo is going to explain the details to us." He looked to her and waved a paw to her direction. "Go ahead and start."





GrimnCoyote said:


> Kyo nodded to the lion don before holding up a picture of Sabrina's father Shion. "Long ago the White Paw and the Claw of The Dragon had relatively good relations. Both sides would not disrupt the operation of the other and sometimes would help said operations. It was peaceful...until...", an image containing ruins of a factory slapped down onto the table. "One night during a weapons deal between our groups the so-called 'White King' decided there were too many pieces on his chessboard. Inside the meeting place was enough explosives to destroy the very foundation of which it was built. Our previous leader the mighty Ginjuro Nakamuro died leaving his only heir Ruunosuke to take his place, my father. For the crimes committed against the CTD we only want one thing, the utter destruction of the White Paws. They are a stain on this world of which will be wiped away. With your help, we can finally be free of them and all move on with our business meddling free".





HopeTLioness said:


> Don Maione was quiet as he listens to her story. After she finished, he cleared his throat. "I see. Well, just to let you know that Shion is dead, his daughter is captured, along with her men, and was sent off to prison. She's powerless, and all of her property belongs to the MS23, now."


Hans listened and nodded as she explained, and as Stef told her about what happened to the Vhitepaws. "_Ja,_ Shion's death is confirmed. Ve have proof. The others are votting away in Italy. America has no trace of Vhitepaws... The question now," he said as he looked to the feathered lion, "is how do ve make sure they never come back? I am assuming you have plan, Don Maione."


----------



## Seph (Feb 3, 2020)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Peter looked at Sal and the girl he was with. "Huh, well as long as you say you're nose is fine. Who's your friend, by the way?" He asked.





HopeTLioness said:


> Isabella frowned. "I do have a name you know." She then looked at the red panda woman and suddenly has an idea on what's going on. She suddenly makes a big grin to herself and listened to him making excuses. She playfully pouted and sighed. "Oh, you are such a tease. And I was hoping that we would have our moment together." She makes a dramatic sigh before continuing, "I was hoping that you would take your, big, strong hands around my waist, and...feel up on my breasts and thighs, and then...you would whisper to me..._'Je vais vous critiquer, et je ne vous laisserai même pas penser à rendre la pareille_~'" The waitress's eyes widen in shock as she felt her cheeks becoming redder than her fur. Isabella flipped her hair back and hugged herself before giving him sad, bedroom eyes. "Oooh, just thinking about it just gets me hot! But eI guess you have other plans. Lucky girl." She sighed and composed herself. "Alright, we'll be off. Come on, Peter." She grabbed the rabbit by the arm and lead him away while grinning. Once they were gone, the waitress grabbed Sal by the arm, face red and is now completely excited thanks to Isabella. "Come! I want to experience all of what she described!" She pulled him along and headed down the hall to hurry to the room.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sal watched in shock as she went on about it, he even found himself blushing a little bit. He watched as she walked away, his mouth hanging open, but when the waitress started pulling him along he smiled. He would have to thank her for that in the morning, he hobbled along to keep up with the excited panda, chuckling all along the way.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Feb 3, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> The voice in James' head continued to whisper, murderous and evil thoughts coming to him. He was torn between it and Satine, both vying for him. He began to incoherently whisper as he continued to rock back and forth, trying to heed Satine and silence the voices in his head. "...I c-can't..." he whispered softly. "H-He's too strong... and I-I'm nothing more than a broken, scarred, f-filthy raccoon... th-this is what I am... I'm a m-monster... n-no matter how hard I try, he's st-st-still there. He w-wants blood... and I d-don't know how to f-f-fight him off."



"That is not true! He wants you to think that! He's actually weak and wants you to fall under his spell! James, repeat this after me._ I am strong. I am courageous. I am not a monster. I will not let you control me. _Come on! Repeat it with me! I am strong!"




Captain TrashPanda said:


> Hans listened and nodded as she explained, and as Stef told her about what happened to the Vhitepaws. "_Ja,_ Shion's death is confirmed. Ve have proof. The others are votting away in Italy. America has no trace of Vhitepaws... The question now," he said as he looked to the feathered lion, "is how do ve make sure they never come back? I am assuming you have plan, Don Maione."



The Don sipped his whiskey a bit before answering. "Knowing them, they have small hideouts out there somewhere, trying to form a plan. I have sources that tells me that Jackson has already met them and are trying to find them. We need to clear out the rest of the pests so there will be no more. We need to call the rest of the Blackpaws and wipe them out entirely."




Seph said:


> Sal watched in shock as she went on about it, he even found himself blushing a little bit. He watched as she walked away, his mouth hanging open, but when the waitress started pulling him along he smiled. He would have to thank her for that in the morning, he hobbled along to keep up with the excited panda, chuckling all along the way.



They made it to the room, and the waitress opened the door and pulled them in. The door shut behind him, and immediately they went into love-making. That night, Sal experience the best time of his life after his first day of freedom.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Feb 4, 2020)

"Yes while the White Paw is indeed crippled it has not been obliterated. The MS23 underestimated our opponents in sending them to their prison. A CTD source of mine has put together that the large prison riot in Italy ended with most prisoners dead except for the White Paw". Crossing her arms Kyo pulled out a final photograph. This one showed a large green storage container by a dock. "The Claw of The Dragon is willing to offer our services and allow access to military grade weaponry for free if we remove these pest from the equation".


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Feb 4, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> "That is not true! He wants you to think that! He's actually weak and wants you to fall under his spell! James, repeat this after me._ I am strong. I am courageous. I am not a monster. I will not let you control me. _Come on! Repeat it with me! I am strong!"


James started to pant, beginning to hyperventilate as he tried to speak. "I... I am strong..."
_"No you're not."_
"Y-yes I am..."
_"NO. YOU'RE WEAK. BROKEN. A MONSTER. WHAT WOULD MISSY THINK OF YOU??"_
James inhaled rather sharply and violently shook his head side to side. "M-Missy would l-l-like me still! I'm n-not a monster!" He began to sob a bit, shivering slightly as he tried to lean into Satine, sputtering as he was shaking and cold to the touch.


HopeTLioness said:


> The Don sipped his whiskey a bit before answering. "Knowing them, they have small hideouts out there somewhere, trying to form a plan. I have sources that tell me that Jackson has already met them and is trying to find them. We need to clear out the rest of the pests so there will be no more. We need to call the rest of the Blackpaws and wipe them out entirely."





GrimnCoyote said:


> "Yes while the White Paw is indeed crippled it has not been obliterated. The MS23 underestimated our opponents in sending them to their prison. A CTD source of mine has put together that the large prison riot in Italy ended with most prisoners dead except for the White Paw". Crossing her arms Kyo pulled out a final photograph. This one showed a large green storage container by a dock. "The Claw of The Dragon is willing to offer our services and allow access to military-grade weaponry for free if we remove these pests from the equation".


Hans grumbled as he heard him want to bring the Blackpaws back in and the kitsune describe the prison outbreak. He sighed and nibbled his bread before looking to Stef. "Vith all due respect, my dear feathered friend, I did not come for ze Blackpaws, or MS23. Instead of no quarter given, they took prisoners. I vas against this, and now the weeds slowly grow back. The Blackpaws are not needed... I can cover for them. Now... ve must hunt them down, vith the help this kitsune has offered. I vill hunt the rats down with you."


----------



## JackJackal (Feb 4, 2020)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina looked around at everyone looking at her and hisses at them, her ears pinning back as she shows her teeth at them. Once most people stopped looking at her she flags a waitress and got a bottle of champagne and two glasses. "So what happened there after Phoenix?"


Jax frowned and sat forward "Hell happened. That prison took its toll on some of us. James and Jack the most" he said shaking his head "from what I understand my brother nearly died twice and James, as you saw, has snapped." He poured them both a glass of champagne "I'm sure if we didn't escape when we did see be dead"


----------



## Zenkiki (Feb 4, 2020)

JackJackal said:


> Jax frowned and sat forward "Hell happened. That prison took its toll on some of us. James and Jack the most" he said shaking his head "from what I understand my brother nearly died twice and James, as you saw, has snapped." He poured them both a glass of champagne "I'm sure if we didn't escape when we did see be dead"


Sabrina popped the bottle open and poured their drinks and listened to what he was saying, and she sighs, "well.. I cant exactly say mine was hell, but it could've been if I didnt run. So what happened? How do you all get out? How did everyone preform?"


----------



## JackJackal (Feb 4, 2020)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina popped the bottle open and poured their drinks and listened to what he was saying, and she sighs, "well.. I cant exactly say mine was hell, but it could've been if I didnt run. So what happened? How do you all get out? How did everyone preform?"


"I'm not sure about everyone. When the chaos began I was in a mine shaft. The only 2 i was with ere reggie and Peter. And that girl Isabella. The 2 did well. The way we escaped was a full blown riot. At least that's what it was in my eyes. If you want to know what went on at the prison I'd suggest talking to my brother or akako. They were there." Jax explained to the best of his ability he then drank his cup and sighed "but if you do speak with Jack. Tread lightly. Its likely he's on the verge of insanity."


----------



## Zenkiki (Feb 4, 2020)

JackJackal said:


> "I'm not sure about everyone. When the chaos began I was in a mine shaft. The only 2 i was with ere reggie and Peter. And that girl Isabella. The 2 did well. The way we escaped was a full blown riot. At least that's what it was in my eyes. If you want to know what went on at the prison I'd suggest talking to my brother or akako. They were there." Jax explained to the best of his ability he then drank his cup and sighed "but if you do speak with Jack. Tread lightly. Its likely he's on the verge of insanity."


Sabrina nods, sipping on the champagne. Her legs crossed as she rolls her ankle to stretch it. She looks at Jax and says,"let's not talk about what happened anymore until the flight. Let's enjoy this moment as it is. A peaceful pause in our chaotic world."


----------



## JackJackal (Feb 4, 2020)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina nods, sipping on the champagne. Her legs crossed as she rolls her ankle to stretch it. She looks at Jax and says,"let's not talk about what happened anymore until the flight. Let's enjoy this moment as it is. A peaceful pause in our chaotic world."


"Indeed." He said setting his glass down. He was intent on enjoying this as well. Thought he had to keep his eyes from wandering to do so. Pouring himself some more champagne he thought of what would happen next. And how he personally would handle it.


----------



## Zenkiki (Feb 4, 2020)

JackJackal said:


> "Indeed." He said setting his glass down. He was intent on enjoying this as well. Thought he had to keep his eyes from wandering to do so. Pouring himself some more champagne he thought of what would happen next. And how he personally would handle it.


Sabrina sat there waiting for him to make the first move, but seeing him not do anything she looks at him and asks, "Do you want to do anything here, or are we done after the glass?"


----------



## JackJackal (Feb 4, 2020)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina sat there waiting for him to make the first move, but seeing him not do anything she looks at him and asks, "Do you want to do anything here, or are we done after the glass?"


"Oh come on. You dont just drink one glass when your in a club! You of all people should know that!" He chuckled "I've got an idea though I'm not sure if youd wanna do it"


----------



## Zenkiki (Feb 4, 2020)

JackJackal said:


> "Oh come on. You dont just drink one glass when your in a club! You of all people should know that!" He chuckled "I've got an idea though I'm not sure if youd wanna do it"


She grabbed the bottle and poured another glass. "Boy, I drank more than you. I had 3/4 of this bottle so far. So you are slacking." She clears her throat. "So what was your idea?"


----------



## JackJackal (Feb 4, 2020)

Zenkiki said:


> She grabbed the bottle and poured another glass. "Boy, I drank more than you. I had 3/4 of this bottle so far. So you are slacking." She clears her throat. "So what was your idea?"


"A simple drinking game. That's all. Shouldn't be too much for you to handle right? Ms. 'I drank 3/4 of the bottle'?" He said grinning


----------



## Zenkiki (Feb 4, 2020)

JackJackal said:


> "A simple drinking game. That's all. Shouldn't be too much for you to handle right? Ms. 'I drank 3/4 of the bottle'?" He said grinning


"What kind of drinking game? First one to pass out?" She smirks as she orders several bottles of increasing purity. From 20 to 80% and pours the first shot of 20. "You in?"


----------



## JackJackal (Feb 4, 2020)

Zenkiki said:


> "What kind of drinking game? First one to pass out?" She smirks as she orders several bottles of increasing purity. From 20 to 80% and pours the first shot of 20. "You in?"


"Damn right I'm in" he said an immediately downed the first shot no problem "Heh this will be easy"


----------



## Zenkiki (Feb 4, 2020)

Sabrina downed her glass shivering lightly, but was able to down it easier than Jax. She the poured the vodka and she downed it without shivering at all as the taste was better than the brandy from before. "What's the matter? Getting sick already?"


----------



## JackJackal (Feb 4, 2020)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina downed her glass shivering lightly, but was able to down it easier than Jax. She the poured the vodka and she downed it without shivering at all as the taste was better than the brandy from before. "What's the matter? Getting sick already?"


Jax shuddered a bit as they went on "you kidding me? I'm just getting started! Pour the next round!" He said trying to hold his grin


----------



## Zenkiki (Feb 4, 2020)

JackJackal said:


> Jax shuddered a bit as they went on "you kidding me? I'm just getting started! Pour the next round!" He said trying to hold his grin


She hands him the 60% whiskey. "You can be a gentleman and pour a weak ol'lady like myself a glass now couldnt you? I think I am getting a little tingle in my stomach."


----------



## JackJackal (Feb 4, 2020)

Zenkiki said:


> She hands him the 60% whiskey. "You can be a gentleman and pour a weak ol'lady like myself a glass now couldnt you? I think I am getting a little tingle in my stomach."


"Heh sure." Jax said pouring the next round "you first"


----------



## Zenkiki (Feb 4, 2020)

JackJackal said:


> "Heh sure." Jax said pouring the next round "you first"


She grabbed the shot glass and took it, shivering at the taste. She coughs a few times as the warmth left a tingle in the back of her throat. "Woah, that was pretty bad'


----------



## JackJackal (Feb 4, 2020)

Zenkiki said:


> She grabbed the shot glass and took it, shivering at the taste. She coughs a few times as the warmth left a tingle in the back of her throat. "Woah, that was pretty bad'


"Heh lightweight." Jax said and drank his shot and scrunched his face while stifling a cough and groaning. Nope your right. That's bad"


----------



## Zenkiki (Feb 4, 2020)

JackJackal said:


> "Heh lightweight." Jax said and drank his shot and scrunched his face while stifling a cough and groaning. Nope your right. That's bad"


She chuckles at him and grabbed the 90% flipping the bottle around in her hand thinking about it or not. She shakes her head, "I'm not doing this one. If you can you'll win this competition and your reward is going to be a massive hangover."


----------



## pandepix (Feb 4, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James had backed himself up against a wall when he heard Reggie sprint up to him and yell at him, taking his scarred paw. James was surprised and a bit happy. "R-Reggie?! I d-didn't think I'd s-see you again!"
> _"Hmm... this feline looks... delicious. Maybe he tastes like candy... would match his coat."_
> James quickly put his paws on Reggie's shoulders and pushed him back, shaking his head and speaking softly but quickly. "R-Reggie, stay back. Just s-stay back! I'm not safe... and I don't w-want to hurt y-y-you."
> 
> James looked and saw Satine, a wave of relief and sanity washing over him. "Oh thank God, there you are. I did-" He was cut off by her angry yelling and drug along to the pub, grunting as he tried to pry her paw off. "S-Satine, wait! Physically I'm f-fine, really! I need to t-t-talk to you somewhere private... please!"



Reggie stumbles slightly when Jame's pushes him away and he cocks his head in confusion. _Something's not right...Jame's isn't right. Must be all the time he spent in solitary. _He sadly shakes his head as Satine escorts him away to seek medical treatment. He stands outside the hotel for a moment, enjoying the hustle and bustle of the city, reminiscing about the times he and Max would stroll the streets of Chicago at night while everyone else slept. He takes a deep breath and heads back inside to meet with Isabella. He doesn't see her in the lobby so he decides to wait in the reception area.



HopeTLioness said:


> Isabella came down from dropping off the briefcases in her room and went down to the lobby. She walked in and was delighted to see the white rabbit. "Oh! Peter! What a delightful surprise!" She said out loud and walked over to him.
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> The waitress finally came back, her apron off and now has her coat and purse. She smiled at the bear and asked, "Are you ready? I hope I didn't keep you too long."



He notices Isa getting out of the elevator and greeting the rabbit from earlier, but decides not to interrupt. Others join them and he quietly observes from his seat, enjoying the gentle murmurs of the surrounding conversation, but then he notices Isa drag the rabbit outside, so he gets up to follow. He casually leans against the hotel, waiting for Isa to finish her conversation, a smirk on his face. Reggie hears Isa say she's looking for him and slowly creeps up behind her to surprise her when she turns around.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Feb 4, 2020)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "Yes while the White Paw is indeed crippled it has not been obliterated. The MS23 underestimated our opponents in sending them to their prison. A CTD source of mine has put together that the large prison riot in Italy ended with most prisoners dead except for the White Paw". Crossing her arms Kyo pulled out a final photograph. This one showed a large green storage container by a dock. "The Claw of The Dragon is willing to offer our services and allow access to military grade weaponry for free if we remove these pest from the equation".





Captain TrashPanda said:


> Hans grumbled as he heard him want to bring the Blackpaws back in and the kitsune describe the prison outbreak. He sighed and nibbled his bread before looking to Stef. "Vith all due respect, my dear feathered friend, I did not come for ze Blackpaws, or MS23. Instead of no quarter given, they took prisoners. I vas against this, and now the weeds slowly grow back. The Blackpaws are not needed... I can cover for them. Now... ve must hunt them down, vith the help this kitsune has offered. I vill hunt the rats down with you."



The Don nod to the kitsune in approval, and then looked to the Doberman. "Is that so? Wouldn't your employer have anything to say about this? After all, you do work for him. Or am I mistaken?"




pandepix said:


> He notices Isa getting out of the elevator and greeting the rabbit from earlier, but decides not to interrupt. Others join them and he quietly observes from his seat, enjoying the gentle murmurs of the surrounding conversation, but then he notices Isa drag the rabbit outside, so he gets up to follow. He casually leans against the hotel, waiting for Isa to finish her conversation, a smirk on his face. Reggie hears Isa say she's looking for him and slowly creeps up behind her to surprise her when she turns around.



Isabella sighed sadly as she didn't see the cotton candy colored feline anywhere. She turned around and was suddenly surprised of a figure behind her. She let out a yelp and threw a strong punch into the figure's gut. She then noticed it was Reggie and gasped. "Oh, Reggie! Reggie, I'm so sorry!"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Feb 4, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> The Don nod to the kitsune in approval, and then looked to the Doberman. "Is that so? Wouldn't your employer have anything to say about this? After all, you do work for him. Or am I mistaken?"


Hans smirked and shook his head softly, almost a mocking look in his eyes. “_Ja, _you are vight I vork for MS. However... consider this a black operation. A... ‘business trip’ of sorts. I did not inform anyone I was called by you. I simply said that I was taking a vacation to France. Besides, that annoying VAT that kisses Jackson’s behind is getting on my nerves. Acts like he’s a mouse when he a disgusting vat. I’d vather not do this with him, or anyone else. Not only that, the vat has been busy with someone else. Said he had some company over... a mice and a possum. Don’t know about it, and I don’t care. Now, if you would rather have the puffed up lion and the shit eating vat behind you, you can have that. I’ll head home to Berlin, to my Fatherland, and have a pint of vum.” Hans leaned over to Stef with a small fire in his eyes and sat his face into his palms, his elbows on the table as he spoke once more. “So, vhat vill it be, dear Don? Vats in it for money, or a Doberman in it for blood?”


----------



## pandepix (Feb 4, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> The Don nod to the kitsune in approval, and then looked to the Doberman. "Is that so? Wouldn't your employer have anything to say about this? After all, you do work for him. Or am I mistaken?"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Reggie gasps as he's punched in the gut and then begins laughing. "Oh you silly mink, you," he says, teasing her as he scoops her up in his arms, spinning her around. "So, now that business has mostly been taken care of," he says raising an eyebrow curiously as he noticed the flirty behaviour towards Sal, "Are you ready to go shopping for new clothes?"


----------



## HopeTLioness (Feb 4, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James started to pant, beginning to hyperventilate as he tried to speak. "I... I am strong..."
> _"No you're not."_
> "Y-yes I am..."
> _"NO. YOU'RE WEAK. BROKEN. A MONSTER. WHAT WOULD MISSY THINK OF YOU??"_
> James inhaled rather sharply and violently shook his head side to side. "M-Missy would l-l-like me still! I'm n-not a monster!" He began to sob a bit, shivering slightly as he tried to lean into Satine, sputtering as he was shaking and cold to the touch.



Dr. Wilbur just finished taking the shards out, to the best of his ability, when he sees the raccoon sob and shivering. He looked to Satine with great concern in his eyes. Satine was listening to James and became silent. She let him lean into her as he was shaking and sobbing some more. It took her a moment, but she finally reached up and slowly stroke his head and spoke softly. "James, it's alright. I'm here with you. Let's go back to the hotel, alright? Come on." She took a stand and helped him get back to his feet. "B-but, wait! I'm not finished-" the Mallard spoke up but Satine interrupted him. "It's alright, doctor. Thank you for helping him." She pulled James away and left the pub.




pandepix said:


> Reggie gasps as he's punched in the gut and then begins laughing. "Oh you silly mink, you," he says, teasing her as he scoops her up in his arms, spinning her around. "So, now that business has mostly been taken care of," he says raising an eyebrow curiously as he noticed the flirty behaviour towards Sal, "Are you ready to go shopping for new clothes?"



She squeals when she gets lifted up and spun around. She giggled and wrapped her arms around him. "Yes, I am! And I can't to see all the nice clothes on you!" 

"Ahem."

Isabella looked back to suddenly see Satine with James. The mink's eyes widen to see the two, mostly the raccoon and his condition. "H-hey. Is everything alright?" Satine glanced to James before looking back to her. "He needs rest. I need the room key." 

"Of course." Isabella replied and got down from the feline. She hands the porcupine the keys as Satine hand her a small piece of paper. "Thank you. Can you also get these items for me? I'll see you soon." Satine grabs James' paw again and lead him inside.

Isabella watched them walked in with somber eyes and sighed. "Poor James. Satine really has her work cut out for her. I remember when he snapped and tried to kill the lieutenant all those months ago. If it wasn't for Satine to take him down, he would of been put in the electric chair for murdering a staff member."

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

In the hotel room, Satine opened the door and lead them inside. She looked around the room to see a table with two chairs, a small balcony, a chiffonier, a vanity mirror, and a king size bed. The porcupine lead James to the bed and have him the sit. "Here we are. We're in a big, quiet room with just the two of us. You are not around people, and people are not around you. You are fine. You are safe. Okay?" 





Captain TrashPanda said:


> Hans smirked and shook his head softly, almost a mocking look in his eyes. “_Ja, _you are vight I vork for MS. However... consider this a black operation. A... ‘business trip’ of sorts. I did not inform anyone I was called by you. I simply said that I was taking a vacation to France. Besides, that annoying VAT that kisses Jackson’s behind is getting on my nerves. Acts like he’s a mouse when he a disgusting vat. I’d vather not do this with him, or anyone else. Not only that, the vat has been busy with someone else. Said he had some company over... a mice and a possum. Don’t know about it, and I don’t care. Now, if you would rather have the puffed up lion and the shit eating vat behind you, you can have that. I’ll head home to Berlin, to my Fatherland, and have a pint of vum.” Hans leaned over to Stef with a small fire in his eyes and sat his face into his palms, his elbows on the table as he spoke once more. “So, vhat vill it be, dear Don? Vats in it for money, or a Doberman in it for blood?”



The Don listens to the Doberman as he took a few puffs from his cigar. Once Hans were finished, the older, feathered lion chuckled and replied, "I like how you think, Senore Ritcher. Very well, this will be a job for you and Gabriello. You two should be able to do it. And with Senora Kyo, as well, if she pleases."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Feb 5, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Dr. Wilbur just finished taking the shards out, to the best of his ability, when he sees the raccoon sob and shivering. He looked to Satine with great concern in his eyes. Satine was listening to James and became silent. She let him lean into her as he was shaking and sobbing some more. It took her a moment, but she finally reached up and slowly stroke his head and spoke softly. "James, it's alright. I'm here with you. Let's go back to the hotel, alright? Come on." She took a stand and helped him get back to his feet. "B-but, wait! I'm not finished-" the Mallard spoke up but Satine interrupted him. "It's alright, doctor. Thank you for helping him." She pulled James away and left the pub.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


James was forced to his feet, Satine pulling his arm over her shoulder as he was losing the will to fight anymore. He just kept sobbing as he was dragged out, people staring as he couldn't control himself anymore. As they arrived at the hotel James kept his head down, tears streaming from his one good eye as he silently wept. He felt Reggie and Isabella staring at him and the voice whispered for him to tie their tails together and set them ablaze. James could be heard making almost a soft scream through gritted teeth before being led away to the room, heaving as his sorrow tore him down. He was softly made to sit down on the bed and he did so, sniffling and softly crying. He listened to Satine and slowly nodded before laying his head down in her lap, pulling his legs onto the bed and getting into a ball as he continued to cry. "I'm n-not safe... h-he's still there... a-a-and I'm doing all I c-can to not lose control. I d-d-don't want any more death... or bloodshed... b-but I'm s-scared he'll take me over... I s-stand no chance."

Hans sat back up and smirked, nodding up and down softly as he finished off a piece of bread. "That's vhat I thought. So be it... I'll be the young buck's 'handler,' one could say. I plan to teach him some respect since our last encounter..." He pats his ribs where he had been stabbed a few months back before looking to the kitsune, his expression unchanging as he spoke. "I vill take all the help I can get that is not MS, _bitte und danke._"


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Feb 5, 2020)

"The CTD forever appreciates your help", Kyo got to her feet and bowed. Pulling out a slip of paper with the numbers 23-67" inscribed on them she handed it to Hans. "Nearby docks rest, inside search for the the green storage container with these numbers on the side". Briefly the masked kitsune turned to Maione, "has our business been finished here? Because if so I must begin tracking down White Paws current location".


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Feb 5, 2020)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "The CTD forever appreciates your help", Kyo got to her feet and bowed. Pulling out a slip of paper with the numbers 23-67" inscribed on them she handed it to Hans. "Nearby docks rest, inside search for the green storage container with these numbers on the side". Briefly, the masked kitsune turned to Maione, "has our business been finished here? Because if so I must begin tracking down White Paws current location".


Hans scoffed under his breath and nodded, taking the paper and tucking it in his pocket. "_Nein, danke Fräulein. _I vill go after dinner. I vill not fail." Hans looked to Stef as he waited for his response, ready to order some dinner and talk with his friend.


----------



## JackJackal (Feb 5, 2020)

Zenkiki said:


> She chuckles at him and grabbed the 90% flipping the bottle around in her hand thinking about it or not. She shakes her head, "I'm not doing this one. If you can you'll win this competition and your reward is going to be a massive hangover."


"Ha! Pour it then! I'm gonna *Hic* win this no prob*urp*lem!" He said. Unfortunately he was close to succumbing to the alcohol


----------



## HopeTLioness (Feb 5, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James was forced to his feet, Satine pulling his arm over her shoulder as he was losing the will to fight anymore. He just kept sobbing as he was dragged out, people staring as he couldn't control himself anymore. As they arrived at the hotel James kept his head down, tears streaming from his one good eye as he silently wept. He felt Reggie and Isabella staring at him and the voice whispered for him to tie their tails together and set them ablaze. James could be heard making almost a soft scream through gritted teeth before being led away to the room, heaving as his sorrow tore him down. He was softly made to sit down on the bed and he did so, sniffling and softly crying. He listened to Satine and slowly nodded before laying his head down in her lap, pulling his legs onto the bed and getting into a ball as he continued to cry. "I'm n-not safe... h-he's still there... a-a-and I'm doing all I c-can to not lose control. I d-d-don't want any more death... or bloodshed... b-but I'm s-scared he'll take me over... I s-stand no chance."



Satine had sat on the bed beside him as he laid his head on her lap and cried. She sighed and gently stroke his head. There was nothing she could say to make him feel better. In truth, she's not sure if she should say anything at all. She fears that all of her efforts will be of naught and possibly a lost cause. It was obvious that he's spiraling down fast and she may have to put him down for good. But something inside of her was nagging at her to keep trying and don't give up. In an effort to hopefully calm him down, she starts to hum Brahm's Lullaby. Her strokes went along with the melody as she starts to sing to the troubled raccoon.

"_Berceuse et bonne nuit
Dans le ciel les étoiles sont brillantes
Autour de votre tête
Fleurs gay
Réglez votre sommeil jusqu'au jour


Berceuse et bonne nuit
Dans le ciel les étoiles sont brillantes
Autour de votre tête
Fleurs gay
Réglez votre sommeil jusqu'au jour


Ferme tes yeux
Maintenant et repos
Que ces heures
Soyez béni


Ferme tes yeux
Maintenant et repos
Que ces heures
Soyez béni _"

She continues to hum, waiting to see if her singing helped in any way.




Captain TrashPanda said:


> Hans sat back up and smirked, nodding up and down softly as he finished off a piece of bread. "That's vhat I thought. So be it... I'll be the young buck's 'handler,' one could say. I plan to teach him some respect since our last encounter..." He pats his ribs where he had been stabbed a few months back before looking to the kitsune, his expression unchanging as he spoke. "I vill take all the help I can get that is not MS, _bitte und danke._"





GrimnCoyote said:


> "The CTD forever appreciates your help", Kyo got to her feet and bowed. Pulling out a slip of paper with the numbers 23-67" inscribed on them she handed it to Hans. "Nearby docks rest, inside search for the the green storage container with these numbers on the side". Briefly the masked kitsune turned to Maione, "has our business been finished here? Because if so I must begin tracking down White Paws current location".





Captain TrashPanda said:


> Hans scoffed under his breath and nodded, taking the paper and tucking it in his pocket. "_Nein, danke Fräulein. _I vill go after dinner. I vill not fail." Hans looked to Stef as he waited for his response, ready to order some dinner and talk with his friend.



Don Maione looked to Kyo and nod his head. "Yes. Our business is done here. Please keep me inform on their whereabouts." He waits til the kitsune leave before turning to Hans and speak to him. "Oh, yes. About my son. Do you remember that day when you and he had that fight months ago? And the next day, I had to be excused for an emergency? Do you remember that?"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Feb 5, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Satine had sat on the bed beside him as he laid his head on her lap and cried. She sighed and gently stroke his head. There was nothing she could say to make him feel better. In truth, she's not sure if she should say anything at all. She fears that all of her efforts will be of naught and possibly a lost cause. It was obvious that he's spiraling down fast and she may have to put him down for good. But something inside of her was nagging at her to keep trying and don't give up. In an effort to hopefully calm him down, she starts to hum Brahm's Lullaby. Her strokes went along with the melody as she starts to sing to the troubled raccoon.
> 
> "_Berceuse et bonne nuit
> Dans le ciel les étoiles sont brillantes
> ...


James had been still crying softly, his hands over his head as he laid in her lap. He shivered at her pats and touch as tears soaked his face, the lullaby slowly suppressing the voices in his head. He began to sniffle quieter before falling asleep in her lap, snoring softly as he twitched here and there. 


HopeTLioness said:


> Don Maione looked to Kyo and nod his head. "Yes. Our business is done here. Please keep me informed on their whereabouts." He waits till the kitsune leave before turning to Hans and speaks to him. "Oh, yes. About my son. Do you remember that day when you and he had that fight months ago? And the next day, I had to be excused for an emergency? Do you remember that?"


Hans waited for Kyo to leave before moving into her seat, sitting across from Stef and sipping the last of his wine. He nodded and rolled his eyes, huffing softly before he spoke. "_Ja, _how could I forget? Your son stabbed me with my own knife... smart, until _Fräulein _Hope hit him over the head. But _ja, _I also remember you had a crisis the following day. Vhy do you ask?"


----------



## HopeTLioness (Feb 5, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James had been still crying softly, his hands over his head as he laid in her lap. He shivered at her pats and touch as tears soaked his face, the lullaby slowly suppressing the voices in his head. He began to sniffle quieter before falling asleep in her lap, snoring softly as he twitched here and there.
> 
> Hans waited for Kyo to leave before moving into her seat, sitting across from Stef and sipping the last of his wine. He nodded and rolled his eyes, huffing softly before he spoke. "_Ja, _how could I forget? Your son stabbed me with my own knife... smart, until _Fräulein _Hope hit him over the head. But _ja, _I also remember you had a crisis the following day. Vhy do you ask?"



Hearing James had finally stopped crying and fell asleep, she sighed in relief as she let's him rest on her lap while waiting for Isabella to drop off the supplies she needed.




Captain TrashPanda said:


> Hans waited for Kyo to leave before moving into her seat, sitting across from Stef and sipping the last of his wine. He nodded and rolled his eyes, huffing softly before he spoke. "_Ja, _how could I forget? Your son stabbed me with my own knife... smart, until _Fräulein _Hope hit him over the head. But _ja, _I also remember you had a crisis the following day. Vhy do you ask?"



The waitress comes back to exchanged the empty whine bottle for the full one and leave. The guard poured the Don's drink for him, and the Don took a sip before he spoke again. "Well, it turns out that she cause him to have Amnesia. So he doesn't remember a thing."


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Feb 5, 2020)

Nodding she left the restaurant and out to the cold streets. It was cold out with a clear dark skies and streets just as barren. Wind whipped through the her exposed fur as she silently walked down the sidewalk.

She looked like a demon lurking for its next pray. Her outfit was jet black with only half of the mask of which the kitsune wore giving of an unnatural eerie effect. Turning into an alleyway Kyo's three tails swayed in a calm manner reflecting her ice cold mood.

"Tell master Ruunosuke Mr Maione has agreed to the deal", Kyo spoke into the shadows. A figure bathed in black leaned against a wall obscured from sight.

"Shall I arrange a vehicle for your primary objective?", a monotone male voice asked.

"Yes", the Japanese canine replied, "I'll need a motorized bike near the park. I have gotten word that broken sections of a bus's bumper and windows have been found in close proximity to the prison heading north".

Out of the mask of dark the person revealed himself as a tanooki. His outfit looked to be the exact same as Kyo besides species specific alteration to the mask. "Consider it done Shikkõ-sha Kyo of the espionage and information division", he spoke and bowed.

"Many thanks Shikkõ-sha Hideki of the transportation division", she mirrored his movement. Soon both disappeared into the night. The meeting beginning as soon as it ended and all words needed left spoken.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Feb 5, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> The waitress comes back to exchange the empty wine bottle for the full one and leave. The guard poured the Don's drink for him, and the Don took a sip before he spoke again. "Well, it turns out that she caused him to have Amnesia. So he doesn't remember a thing."


Hans nodded to the waitress and poured himself a glass as he listened, a pleasant, almost sadistic smile crossing smiling his face. "Is that so? Vell... I will see to Gab treats his superiors with vespect." He chuckled softly and sipped the wine. "I am assuming you have made him remember he is a lion, one of high standing and pride?"


----------



## HopeTLioness (Feb 5, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Hans nodded to the waitress and poured himself a glass as he listened, a pleasant, almost sadistic smile crossing smiling his face. "Is that so? Vell... I will see to Gab treats his superiors with vespect." He chuckled softly and sipped the wine. "I am assuming you have made him remember he is a lion, one of high standing and pride?"



"Of course. I also to make sure to tell him that the Whitepaws are our enemies, and it is in his birthright to eradicate them all. As long as he doesn't get his memories back for his old self, everything will be fine."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Feb 5, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> "Of course. I also to make sure to tell him that the Whitepaws are our enemies, and it is in his birthright to eradicate them all. As long as he doesn't get his memories back for his old self, everything will be fine."


"_Gut... sehr gut. _I vill make sure as ve hunt them down he vill perform to the same high standard his father set before him. Maybe I can see him tonight, if it is no issue with you." He smiled a big smile to him and raised his glass. "A toast, Don Maione. To the Vhitepaws deaths and a vorld where the apex predators dominate as it was meant to be."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Feb 5, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> "_Gut... sehr gut. _I vill make sure as ve hunt them down he vill perform to the same high standard his father set before him. Maybe I can see him tonight, if it is no issue with you." He smiled a big smile to him and raised his glass. "A toast, Don Maione. To the Vhitepaws deaths and a vorld where the apex predators dominate as it was meant to be."



The Don also grabbed his glass and made a smile. "I don't see why not." He then made a grin and cling his glass with him as they enjoyed their dinner together.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

After their dinner, they arrived back to the hotel and walked in the lobby. They were about to head upstairs until Stefano sees his son drinking and smoking at the bar. The older feathered lion walked over to stand on the side of him and cleared his throat. Gabriello looked over and saw his father. A warm smiled crossed his face seeing his padre. "Oh, I see you have returned. Would you like to join me?" 

"No, thank you, son. I am very tired. But before I head up, I wanted to introduce you to someone." Stefano motioned for Hans to walk over as Gabriello turned around to look at the newcomer. "This is Hans Ritcher. You will be working with him on a mission." 

Gabriello got out of the chair to stand to his full height and offered a paw to him. "Pleasure to meet you, Senore Ritcher. I hope that we can get along during our mission."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Feb 5, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> After their dinner, they arrived back to the hotel and walked in the lobby. They were about to head upstairs until Stefano sees his son drinking and smoking at the bar. The older feathered lion walked over to stand on the side of him and cleared his throat. Gabriello looked over and saw his father. A warm smiled crossed his face seeing his padre. "Oh, I see you have returned. Would you like to join me?"
> 
> "No, thank you, son. I am very tired. But before I head up, I wanted to introduce you to someone." Stefano motioned for Hans to walk over as Gabriello turned around to look at the newcomer. "This is Hans Ritcher. You will be working with him on a mission."
> 
> Gabriello got out of the chair to stand to his full height and offered a paw to him. "Pleasure to meet you, Senore Ritcher. I hope that we can get along during our mission."


Hans walked into the hotel and nodded as he looked at the expensive decor. He followed behind Stef and walked over when mentioned. His face was ice-cold, stoic and showing zero emotion as he looked into the face of Gab. He had his paws in his pockets and cocked his head slightly as he spoke, being just a half-inch shorter then Gab as he looked up slightly. "Hold your formalities, boy. Call me Hans. I vould assume your father has not briefed you on this mission, so I vill refrain and let him do that. And I _do _hope ve get along, Gabriello. Maybe... mmm, no, nevermind." He smirked as he pushed by him, standing at the bar and getting himself a cold beer. Once he got it, he popped the cap off and took a swig before looking to him and speaking once more. "So, tell me Gabriello, vhat do you know of these Whitepaws?"


----------



## HopeTLioness (Feb 5, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Hans walked into the hotel and nodded as he looked at the expensive decor. He followed behind Stef and walked over when mentioned. His face was ice-cold, stoic and showing zero emotion as he looked into the face of Gab. He had his paws in his pockets and cocked his head slightly as he spoke, being just a half-inch shorter then Gab as he looked up slightly. "Hold your formalities, boy. Call me Hans. I vould assume your father has not briefed you on this mission, so I vill refrain and let him do that. And I _do _hope ve get along, Gabriello. Maybe... mmm, no, nevermind." He smirked as he pushed by him, standing at the bar and getting himself a cold beer. Once he got it, he popped the cap off and took a swig before looking to him and speaking once more. "So, tell me Gabriello, vhat do you know of these Whitepaws?"



"_Fucking rude bastard." _Gabriello thought to himself and put his paw back. Stefano chuckled and patted his son on the back. "I'll tell you later. I am off to bed. Goodnight." The Don left as Gabriello is left with the German Doberman. He growled when the Doberman pushed through and asked him a question. He glared at him as he straighten his suit before he replied, " For what I know, the Whitepaws are pests that has been messing with my father's investments. So they need to be completely wiped out at all cost." He turned his body to completely face him and asked, "Are we going after them? If so, when do we start?"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Feb 5, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> "_Fucking rude bastard." _Gabriello thought to himself and put his paw back. Stefano chuckled and patted his son on the back. "I'll tell you later. I am off to bed. Goodnight." The Don left as Gabriello is left with the German Doberman. He growled when the Doberman pushed through and asked him a question. He glared at him as he straightens his suit before he replied, " For what I know, the Whitepaws are pests that have been messing with my father's investments. So they need to be completely wiped out at all costs." He turned his body to completely face him and asked, "Are we going after them? If so, when do we start?"


"G_ute nacht, mein löwenfreund._" He smiled softly as he watched Stef leave before taking another swig and listening to Gab. He shrugged and took his sweet time swallowing to agitate him more before looking down in the bottle and answering. "Good answer. But, it is more. They are disorganized, a mess. Ragtag rebels against an empire. Hell, one of their own killed the former Don. We made a grave error and sent them to prison instead of executing them. Now, they have escaped. Intel shows they moved in a northward direction, into France. Vhere, ve don't know. But they are here." He looked up and into his aquamarine eyes, his brown eyes showing his lack of caring at the moment. He smirked and patted his thigh mockingly, like a father to a young child. "Easy there, young buck. I know you think you're ready to fight the world, but you aren't, so get that notion out of your head." He shrugged his shoulders slightly and took another swig before speaking once more. "I received the location of a shipping crate for us. More than likely it vill have weapons, but ve can only know for sure one vay. Ve vill be hunting them down, the question, however, is have you had too much to drink to get out and be a Maione man or vill you be a guns-blazing vannabe-cowboy like a silly American?"


----------



## pandepix (Feb 5, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Dr. Wilbur just finished taking the shards out, to the best of his ability, when he sees the raccoon sob and shivering. He looked to Satine with great concern in his eyes. Satine was listening to James and became silent. She let him lean into her as he was shaking and sobbing some more. It took her a moment, but she finally reached up and slowly stroke his head and spoke softly. "James, it's alright. I'm here with you. Let's go back to the hotel, alright? Come on." She took a stand and helped him get back to his feet. "B-but, wait! I'm not finished-" the Mallard spoke up but Satine interrupted him. "It's alright, doctor. Thank you for helping him." She pulled James away and left the pub.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Reggie watches as Satine takes James back inside and shakes his head empathetically.  "Yea, poor guy's been through more shit than I can fathom." He takes Isa's paw in his as they begin walking down the street, looking for somewhere to buy clothes. "He would have saved me a bit of trouble if he had killed the lieutenant though," he says, chuckling and squeezing her paw.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Feb 5, 2020)

pandepix said:


> Reggie watches as Satine takes James back inside and shakes his head empathetically.  "Yea, poor guy's been through more shit than I can fathom." He takes Isa's paw in his as they begin walking down the street, looking for somewhere to buy clothes. "He would have saved me a bit of trouble if he had killed the lieutenant though," he says, chuckling and squeezing her paw.



Isabella held Reggie's paw as they strolled down the street. She listened to him talk and slowly nod her head. Looking up at him a bit and then forward as she sighed. "Yeah. But I'm glad that he's gone now. Anyway, let us focus on getting you clothes, okay?" They soon came across a small, clothing boutique and walked in. A few hours later, Reggie and Isabella came back to the hotel bag full of clothes. They first stopped to Satine's hotel room to drop off a bag to her, and then made their way to their room next door. The room was the same layout as Satine's: a table with two chairs, a small balcony, a chiffonier, a vanity mirror, and a king size bed. Isabella put her bags down on the table and walked into the bathroom. A few minutes later, she came back out and looked to Reggie. "Okay, I had made your bath. Go ahead and enjoy yourself."




Captain TrashPanda said:


> "G_ute nacht, mein löwenfreund._" He smiled softly as he watched Stef leave before taking another swig and listening to Gab. He shrugged and took his sweet time swallowing to agitate him more before looking down in the bottle and answering. "Good answer. But, it is more. They are disorganized, a mess. Ragtag rebels against an empire. Hell, one of their own killed the former Don. We made a grave error and sent them to prison instead of executing them. Now, they have escaped. Intel shows they moved in a northward direction, into France. Vhere, ve don't know. But they are here." He looked up and into his aquamarine eyes, his brown eyes showing his lack of caring at the moment. He smirked and patted his thigh mockingly, like a father to a young child. "Easy there, young buck. I know you think you're ready to fight the world, but you aren't, so get that notion out of your head." He shrugged his shoulders slightly and took another swig before speaking once more. "I received the location of a shipping crate for us. More than likely it vill have weapons, but ve can only know for sure one vay. Ve vill be hunting them down, the question, however, is have you had too much to drink to get out and be a Maione man or vill you be a guns-blazing vannabe-cowboy like a silly American?"



Gabriello just looked at him with an unamused expression. After Hans finished talking, he reached to the side and grabbed his half-empty glass, chugs it, and bangs it on the table. "Neither. I am armed, ready, and not as quite as drunk to do a job. Besides, I need to get away a bit and do something productive. So whenever you are ready, I'll meet you outside." He walked out of the bar and headed out of the hotel. The Valet brought over his car, and the feathered lion hopped in. He looked to his watch as he hopes that the Doberman doesn't take forever to come out.


----------



## Zenkiki (Feb 6, 2020)

JackJackal said:


> "Ha! Pour it then! I'm gonna *Hic* win this no prob*urp*lem!" He said. Unfortunately he was close to succumbing to the alcohol


Sabrina pours the shot glass and shoved it, making the glass slide across the table to him. The shot glass laughing at him, as it looked up at him. "One last chug and that's that. After this we can go home."


----------



## JackJackal (Feb 6, 2020)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina pours the shot glass and shoved it, making the glass slide across the table to him. The shot glass laughing at him, as it looked up at him. "One last chug and that's that. After this we can go home."


Jax wasted no time with this and drank it quickly then slammed it back onto the table "WOO! And that is how its *Hic* done! I told ya I'd *hic* win this no problem!" He slurred. He started to slump forward and his eyes felt heavy "I knew *hic* you were a....lightweight..." with that the Jackal had his head on the table now piss drunk and completely out of sorts.


----------



## Zenkiki (Feb 6, 2020)

JackJackal said:


> Jax wasted no time with this and drank it quickly then slammed it back onto the table "WOO! And that is how its *Hic* done! I told ya I'd *hic* win this no problem!" He slurred. He started to slump forward and his eyes felt heavy "I knew *hic* you were a....lightweight..." with that the Jackal had his head on the table now piss drunk and completely out of sorts.


Sabrina pats his head as he put it down. "Oh my, you are so strong." She stood up and looked back at him. "Alright, I'm heading to the room, see you tomorrow." She then left Jax alone in the bar as she went back across the street and to the room where she changed over to her night clothes and hit the hay


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Feb 6, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello just looked at him with an unamused expression. After Hans finished talking, he reached to the side and grabbed his half-empty glass, chugs it, and bangs it on the table. "Neither. I am armed, ready, and not as quite as drunk to do a job. Besides, I need to get away a bit and do something productive. So whenever you are ready, I'll meet you outside." He walked out of the bar and headed out of the hotel. The Valet brought over his car, and the feathered lion hopped in. He looked to his watch as he hopes that the Doberman doesn't take forever to come out.


Hans smirked as he chugged the glass and slammed it down, watching him walking outside and shaking his head. "He'll learn... I'll make sure of it," he said to himself softly. Deciding to piss him off more, he finished his beer and ordered one more, popping the cap off and paying for the drinks. He walked outside, beer in paw, as he saw Gab's car. He made his way to the passenger door and climbed in, closing the door and taking a swig as he pulled out the sheet of paper that had the dock info on it. He looked it over before speaking. "There is a small dock by the Seine river. Should be some shipping containers. Head that way, there's gear vaiting for us."


----------



## pandepix (Feb 6, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Isabella held Reggie's paw as they strolled down the street. She listened to him talk and slowly nod her head. Looking up at him a bit and then forward as she sighed. "Yeah. But I'm glad that he's gone now. Anyway, let us focus on getting you clothes, okay?" They soon came across a small, clothing boutique and walked in. A few hours later, Reggie and Isabella came back to the hotel bag full of clothes. They first stopped to Satine's hotel room to drop off a bag to her, and then made their way to their room next door. The room was the same layout as Satine's: a table with two chairs, a small balcony, a chiffonier, a vanity mirror, and a king size bed. Isabella put her bags down on the table and walked into the bathroom. A few minutes later, she came back out and looked to Reggie. "Okay, I had made your bath. Go ahead and enjoy yourself."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Reggie looks Isa deep in  her eyes and softly smiles. "Oh, I see. MY bath. As if I'm not going to make you join me," he says, winking.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Feb 6, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Hans smirked as he chugged the glass and slammed it down, watching him walking outside and shaking his head. "He'll learn... I'll make sure of it," he said to himself softly. Deciding to piss him off more, he finished his beer and ordered one more, popping the cap off and paying for the drinks. He walked outside, beer in paw, as he saw Gab's car. He made his way to the passenger door and climbed in, closing the door and taking a swig as he pulled out the sheet of paper that had the dock info on it. He looked it over before speaking. "There is a small dock by the Seine river. Should be some shipping containers. Head that way, there's gear vaiting for us."



While waiting in the car, as Hans is taking his sweet time to come out, Gabriello was lost in his thoughts. Suddenly, he felt a sharp pain in his head as a hidden memory starts to play in his mind.

_~Flashback~

Gabriello was standing outside somewhere with a group of individuals. Their faces were blurred, but he could tell what animals they were. There was a pit bull, a feline, a jackal, and a raccoon. He doesn't know where they are or what he was doing there with them, but he felt that it could be important. 

The raccoon seemed to have an attitude towards the jackal. Gabriello wanted to yell at the raccoon and tell him to get the fuck over himself, but he didn't. He just sighed and shook his head.

"Let's not have any personal issues to get in the way with the mission at hand. Make sure to leave it behind and stay focus. Do I make myself clear, gentlemen?"

The raccoon chuckled at him and stared at him. “Aye aye, commander. You think I don’t know what focus is?” He put his gas mask on and cracked his neck loudly, showing he was displeased with Gab getting in his business. He took a deep breath as the mask hissed and spoke in an almost defiant tone.
“We’ll see who makes it out of the boat when it’s all said and done.”

~End of Flashback~
_
Gabriello let out a low growl and then massage his temple when Hans finally showed up and got in the car. The Doberman was talking but the feathered lion was too busy trying to get rid of his migraine. A few minutes of silence between them and he finally got some relief from his pain. He huffed and spoke in a groggy voice, "What's the place again?"



pandepix said:


> Reggie looks Isa deep in  her eyes and softly smiles. "Oh, I see. MY bath. As if I'm not going to make you join me," he says, winking.



Isabella made a small grin at him. "Oooooo, you naughty kitty. I was hoping you would say that." She looked at him seductively as she beckons him to follow her inside.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Feb 6, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello let out a low growl and then massage his temple when Hans finally showed up and got in the car. The Doberman was talking but the feathered lion was too busy trying to get rid of his migraine. A few minutes of silence between them and he finally got some relief from his pain. He huffed and spoke in a groggy voice, "What's the place again?"


Hans growled softly and swigged down the rest of his beer before speaking once more. "Dock on the Seine Viver. The only fucking dock in Paris. Pay attention and act like you are 'armed and veady' like you said. Time is ticking, and I smell blood." He pulled a cigar from his jacket and lit it, cracking a window as he waited for Gab to start driving.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Feb 6, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Hans growled softly and swigged down the rest of his beer before speaking once more. "Dock on the Seine Viver. The only fucking dock in Paris. Pay attention and act like you are 'armed and veady' like you said. Time is ticking, and I smell blood." He pulled a cigar from his jacket and lit it, cracking a window as he waited for Gab to start driving.



Gabriello rolled his eyes as he starts up the car. He looked forward. Then an idea crossed his mind and he smirked to himself. He suddenly speeds off and swerve through traffic. He speeding down the road, going through cars like a robber on the run. He made a sharp turn at a corner and pretty much doing his best to make the German hit his head. 

A crazy drive later, they finally made it to the docks. The car drove up and suddenly came to a complete stop. The feathered lion turned off the car and looked to the Doberman with a smug look. "Well, we've made it. Ready?" He grins more before opening his car door and got out. He shuts the door and takes a look around the place.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Feb 6, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello rolled his eyes as he starts up the car. He looked forward. Then an idea crossed his mind and he smirked to himself. He suddenly speeds off and swerves through traffic. He speeding down the road, going through cars like a robber on the run. He made a sharp turn at a corner and pretty much doing his best to make the German hit his head.
> 
> A crazy drive later, they finally made it to the docks. The car drove up and suddenly came to a complete stop. The feathered lion turned off the car and looked to the Doberman with a smug look. "Well, we've made it. Ready?" He grins more before opening his car door and got out. He shuts the door and takes a look around the place.


Hans had taken a puff of his cigar when Gab took off like a maniac. He kept a nonchalant face, however, smoking and barely reacting to the young lion's antics. He mockingly yawned and kicked his feet up on the dash, showing he gave no fucks. As he slammed the brakes at the docks and asked his question, Hans creepily chuckled and sat back up, patting him on the thigh and blowing smoke into his face. "_Ja, _ve made it. _Danke _for reminding me of days when I van from the _Feldgendarmerie. _Quite a smooth drive." He smirked and got out of the car, making an effort to shut the door with a tad bit more force than needed. He looked around and nodded. "_Ja, _this is the place." He headed for the riverside, snapping his fingers and motioning for Gab to follow. "Come now, young buck. I'll need your big lion strength to carry some things. After all, you are soooo strong." He chuckled softly to himself as he came upon a green shipping container with the numbers 23-67 sprayed on in spray paint. He forced the doors open after undoing the lock mechanism and stepped inside, using his lighter as a small source of light. He nodded in approval and motioned for Gab to look. "_Gut, gut, _military-grade veapons is right. Arisaka bolt actions, MP18s, Mondragons..." He took a step farther inside and made an "aha!" He picked up a heavy weapon and turned back to Gab, a gleam in his eye. "This... this is a veapon. The Madsen machine gun... I vemember shooting Americans and Brits out of the sky with these things." He looked it over before turning back inside, setting the weapon down and digging some more. He found a box of gas masks also, along with one gas mortar shell. "Huh... seems this vould be good in a field... masks never hurt though." He picked two out and tucked them under his arm before picking up the Madsen and walking outside. He headed for the car and spoke without looking back, "Pick vhat you want. I vill come back for ammo once the car is loaded."


----------



## pandepix (Feb 7, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> While waiting in the car, as Hans is taking his sweet time to come out, Gabriello was lost in his thoughts. Suddenly, he felt a sharp pain in his head as a hidden memory starts to play in his mind.
> 
> _~Flashback~
> 
> ...



Reggie follows Isa to the bath and helps her undress, his paws lightly tracing against her fur. He scoops her up before gently placing her in the warm water and slips in after her, admiring her physique. "You are so beautiful," he says softly. He scoots behind her and begins washing her back with the bar soap the hotel's provided, softly humming. When he's done, he turns around so she can do the same for him. They finish washing up, and Reggie gets out, grabs a towel, and wraps it around his waist and then grabs one for Isa. He helps her out of the bath and wraps her up in it and pulls her close, helping her dry off. He scoops her up again, carries her to the bed, and finds her nightgown amongst all the clothes laying around in the room. He hands it to her before finding his own pajamas, and then slips into bed next to her. He yawns and smiles. "Sorry I've been so quiet tonight. Sometimes this whole thing just leaves me a little speechless. I'm going to sleep like a baby tonight though, that's for sure." He chuckles and rolls over, spooning her and pulling her close, gently rubbing her back.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Feb 7, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Hans had taken a puff of his cigar when Gab took off like a maniac. He kept a nonchalant face, however, smoking and barely reacting to the young lion's antics. He mockingly yawned and kicked his feet up on the dash, showing he gave no fucks. As he slammed the brakes at the docks and asked his question, Hans creepily chuckled and sat back up, patting him on the thigh and blowing smoke into his face. "_Ja, _ve made it. _Danke _for reminding me of days when I van from the _Feldgendarmerie. _Quite a smooth drive." He smirked and got out of the car, making an effort to shut the door with a tad bit more force than needed. He looked around and nodded. "_Ja, _this is the place." He headed for the riverside, snapping his fingers and motioning for Gab to follow. "Come now, young buck. I'll need your big lion strength to carry some things. After all, you are soooo strong." He chuckled softly to himself as he came upon a green shipping container with the numbers 23-67 sprayed on in spray paint. He forced the doors open after undoing the lock mechanism and stepped inside, using his lighter as a small source of light. He nodded in approval and motioned for Gab to look. "_Gut, gut, _military-grade veapons is right. Arisaka bolt actions, MP18s, Mondragons..." He took a step farther inside and made an "aha!" He picked up a heavy weapon and turned back to Gab, a gleam in his eye. "This... this is a veapon. The Madsen machine gun... I vemember shooting Americans and Brits out of the sky with these things." He looked it over before turning back inside, setting the weapon down and digging some more. He found a box of gas masks also, along with one gas mortar shell. "Huh... seems this vould be good in a field... masks never hurt though." He picked two out and tucked them under his arm before picking up the Madsen and walking outside. He headed for the car and spoke without looking back, "Pick vhat you want. I vill come back for ammo once the car is loaded."



Gabriello rolled his eyes as he followed him to the green shipping container. He watched as Hans opened the lock and door and stepped inside. He got in and looked to the weapons with an approval nod and looked through all of the weapons in their crates. One by one, Gabriello picked up the riffles and bolt actions to look them over before deciding to settle with the MP18 and the Mondragon. He was going for the ammos when a sudden vision of a small, chimp girl in chains appeared in front of him, making him jump back in alarm. He then grabbed his head as he feel a wave of pain as another memory flooded in.

_~Flashback~

Gabriello was standing in front of a door that was locked up tight. He pulled out a key from his pocket and tried it on the lock. It clicked and he opened the door. Inside was four little girls(panda, chimpanzee, tiger, and shiba inu) who looked between the ages of eight through eleven. Gabriello's aquamarine eyes saddened as he sees the poor state that the girls are in. "My god." He said to himself as he looked over the frighten girls. He sees them cower and whimper in fear at him. He slowly walks over to them and held his paws out to them to show that he comes in peace. "Shh, it is alright, girls. I'm not here to harm you." The girls looked up at him as they shiver in their binds. He looked at them with gentleness as he held his paw out to them. They stared at him for a bit and then looked at each other. The tiger girl slowly reached out her paws and placed it in his. Gabriello gave her a smile and starts to untie her. After he freed all of the girls, they wept with joy and gave him a hug. Gabriello smiled and patted each girl on the top of their heads and escorted them out. 

~Flashback End~_

Gabriello was seen hunched over the crates with his claws dugged deep on the side to leave claw marks. He was panting and having beads of sweats coming down on his face. With a shaky paw, he reached into his pocket and pulled out his medicine that was wrapped up in his handkerchief. He popped them in his mouth and used the handkerchief to wipe his face, then took deep breaths to calm down. Ten minutes later, he finally emerged from the container and walked over to his car with the two guns and some ammo under his arms. He went to the trunk, put all of his items in, close it, and got in the driver's seat.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Feb 7, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello rolled his eyes as he followed him to the green shipping container. He watched as Hans opened the lock and door and stepped inside. He got in and looked to the weapons with an approval nod and looked through all of the weapons in their crates. One by one, Gabriello picked up the riffles and bolt actions to look them over before deciding to settle with the MP18 and the Mondragon. He was going for the ammos when a sudden vision of a small, chimp girl in chains appeared in front of him, making him jump back in alarm. He then grabbed his head as he feel a wave of pain as another memory flooded in.
> 
> _~Flashback~
> 
> ...


Hans had loaded the car up with his Madsen and Aristaka sniper. He went back to the crate and saw Gab hunched over taking pills. Hans shook his head in disappointment but said nothing, getting two gas masks for the pair and as much Mauser ammo that he could carry for the MP18 and the Madsen. He came back to the car when Gab did and put his stuff in the trunk. He got in the passenger seat and looked to the lion, seeing he was in distress. He tilted his head curiously and spoke softly. "Are you ok Gab? You seem... distressed over something."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Feb 7, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Hans had loaded the car up with his Madsen and Aristaka sniper. He went back to the crate and saw Gab hunched over taking pills. Hans shook his head in disappointment but said nothing, getting two gas masks for the pair and as much Mauser ammo that he could carry for the MP18 and the Madsen. He came back to the car when Gab did and put his stuff in the trunk. He got in the passenger seat and looked to the lion, seeing he was in distress. He tilted his head curiously and spoke softly. "Are you ok Gab? You seem... distressed over something."



Gabriello sat in silence for a moment when Hans asked of his well being. He wasn't quite sure of the Doberman really wanted to know if he was alright, or if he's yanking his tail feathers. He took a deep breath and shook his head. "It's nothing. It's just migraines that comes to bother me from time-to-time. I'll be alright." He cranked up the car and drove out of the docks and started to head to a general direction. "So where are we going next?"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Feb 8, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello sat in silence for a moment when Hans asked of his well being. He wasn't quite sure of the Doberman really wanted to know if he was alright, or if he's yanking his tail feathers. He took a deep breath and shook his head. "It's nothing. It's just migraines that come to bother me from time-to-time. I'll be alright." He cranked up the car and drove out of the docks and started to head to a general direction. "So where are we going next?"


Hans scoffed and shook his head before looking ahead. "Liar..." he said under his breath. He kicked his feet up on the dash once more and yawned, rubbing his eyes and pointing in a random direction. "You are going to take me back to my hotel, the Paris Lafayette, and ve vill go hunting tomorrow. You know, an old man like me can't stay out late or I'll fall asleep on the job." He smirked and pulled another cigar out, there seeming to be an infinite amount in his jacket. He lit it up and took a draw before exhaling and speaking, still looking ahead. "Tell me, boy, if these are just 'migraines' you have, vhy did I see claw marks inside the container? And sweat on the boxes of ammo?" He turned and looked at him as he drove, the red hot end of the cigar showing against the Doberman's silhouetted face. "You wouldn't be having _vegrets _now, vould you?"


----------



## Zenkiki (Feb 8, 2020)

Once everyone came back to Sabrina's room the next morning Sabrina hired two taxis for her crew and waved goodbye to everyone else who had helped. She handed the money to Isabel and Satine for their work and then rode in the taxi with the others to Paris. The grabbed a flight to Chicago and made their way home. 
------
Fang sent out a message to his men to get ready for another assault on a whitepaw base. He calls them to his place so they can ride up like they did the whitepaw club months ago. "I want 8 men with me ready for the usual job. No witnesses and no slip ups. We leave in 10."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Feb 9, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Hans scoffed and shook his head before looking ahead. "Liar..." he said under his breath. He kicked his feet up on the dash once more and yawned, rubbing his eyes and pointing in a random direction. "You are going to take me back to my hotel, the Paris Lafayette, and ve vill go hunting tomorrow. You know, an old man like me can't stay out late or I'll fall asleep on the job." He smirked and pulled another cigar out, there seeming to be an infinite amount in his jacket. He lit it up and took a draw before exhaling and speaking, still looking ahead. "Tell me, boy, if these are just 'migraines' you have, vhy did I see claw marks inside the container? And sweat on the boxes of ammo?" He turned and looked at him as he drove, the red hot end of the cigar showing against the Doberman's silhouetted face. "You wouldn't be having _vegrets _now, vould you?"



"Fine." Gabriello replied and head towards the hotel that Hans mentioned. He drove in silence while the German canine spoke. He scoffed at him when he said "regrets" and replied, "Regrets? Ha! I have nothing to regret, except for marrying that lioness." He scowled thinking about what happened hours ago. He didn't want to go back and see her there, because deep down inside, he just wanted to strangle her till death.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Feb 9, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> "Fine." Gabriello replied and head towards the hotel that Hans mentioned. He drove in silence while the German canine spoke. He scoffed at him when he said "regrets" and replied, "Regrets? Ha! I have nothing to regret, except for marrying that lioness." He scowled thinking about what happened hours ago. He didn't want to go back and see her there, because deep down inside, he just wanted to strangle her till death.


"Oh? Is that so?" Hans took the cigar and laughed, a deep belly laugh before coughing and hacking, clearing his throat and wiping his snout. He chuckled before taking another draw and slowly exhaling before speaking. "You veally don't learn, do you. As much as I hate it, there's order in the vorld. In every fur, there's is a pull towards disorder... chaos. I... simply embrace it. Vhy? Because I can. I have no vife, no children, my brothers died in the Great Var, my parents disowned me. You... you, however, have a job. You are the crown prince of an empire. You now have someone to take care of, vhether you like it or not. I vecommend you learn your place... as a mere boy, as a husband, and as a soon-to-be Don. You better grow the fuck up, quickly, or you will have angry underbosses. And I am _suuuuure _you don't vant that." Hans took another drag as his tone had shifted into a dark tone, one of scolding and warning.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Feb 9, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> "Oh? Is that so?" Hans took the cigar and laughed, a deep belly laugh before coughing and hacking, clearing his throat and wiping his snout. He chuckled before taking another draw and slowly exhaling before speaking. "You veally don't learn, do you. As much as I hate it, there's order in the vorld. In every fur, there's is a pull towards disorder... chaos. I... simply embrace it. Vhy? Because I can. I have no vife, no children, my brothers died in the Great Var, my parents disowned me. You... you, however, have a job. You are the crown prince of an empire. You now have someone to take care of, vhether you like it or not. I vecommend you learn your place... as a mere boy, as a husband, and as a soon-to-be Don. You better grow the fuck up, quickly, or you will have angry underbosses. And I am _suuuuure _you don't vant that." Hans took another drag as his tone had shifted into a dark tone, one of scolding and warning.



Gabriello drove as Hans basically scolded him. He rolled his eyes as he continues to drive. He wanted to tune him out, however, some of his advice was actually something to consider. After all, he is the next heir to the throne, and he needs to prove himself. He just simply nod his head and continues to dive in silence. 

They soon made it to Hans' hotel and pulled up to the curb. He put his car in parked and looked at him. "Here you are. What time do you want me to pick you up tomorrow?"


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Feb 9, 2020)

"M-miguel what the hell do yah tink yah doing!", shouted the frantic fennec fox. Quickly he ran over nearly tripping several times. Within an instant he grasped onto the side of Miguels arm right as the tiger reached for a metal door. "That! is!! FANG!!! in there", Morgan cried, "he's a calculating heartless murderer boy. Yah slip up once or fail him all it will take is a damn snap of his fingers an wham yah gone, kaput, out of the fucking ball park".

Miguel shook his head and snarled. He began tugging his arm in frustration as his friend held him.

"Listen to me yah brainless idiot for once in yah life. Yah ain't a Black Paw yah bat friend is. All yah are to em is an accessory, a useless third wheel. They's only letting yah tag a long just for the hell of it". Slowly the small canine got tearful and wept. "I raised yah boy", his grip loosened, "yah getting killed is...well...I'd never forgive myself for lettin it happen".

Finally having enough Miguel rolled his eyes and pushed away Morgan. In a swift motion he opened the door, slid inside, and closed it with a thud.

Just after Fang spoke Rema raised his hand. With a burp he sarcastically snarked, "I got a question Mr Fang. Now is this test multiple choice because I can either A) make traps that go boom or B) make traps that go slice. Please indulge me on which is right so I don't get the bloody hell beaten out of me like the Ohio Incident a year back". The fruit bat rubbed his spine with his wing, "I still need to see a chiropractor after that bell-end of a foocking job".

As casually as possible the tiger slipped into the group and attempted to locate Saladana.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Feb 9, 2020)

Harvey and Saldana stood in the meeting room, one being quite bored with everything, and the other listening keenly to this new operation Fang was proposing. "I just hope this isn't some lame escort mission. I'm tired of being an errand boy." Harvey muttered. "And I'm sick of babysitting this brat over here." he nudged Saldana lightly. 

"Well lucky for you, I don't plan on sticking around next to you." Saldana said, pointing a thumb at Miguel. "I'm sticking with Miguel for this one. At least he doesn't talk as much as you do." 

"Fine then. Just tell us where to go during this one, and we'll do it." Harvey yawned. "I'm getting a little too old for shit like this, you know? Make it quick, will ya."


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Feb 9, 2020)

Miguel smiled and stepped over to the bat. _Another one of these clean-up jobs huh_, he though to himself, _beggars can't be choosers. I still get to hang around Saladana and talk with him...well listen to him talk_. 

Over the last month the young tiger had grown a fondness towards Saladana. He enjoyed spending time with him whenever he could wether that be for lunch, on the battlefield, or even an interaction at base. Miguel was fascinated with him from his stories or jokes and especially his form whilst fighting.


----------



## Seph (Feb 9, 2020)

Zenkiki said:


> Once everyone came back to Sabrina's room the next morning Sabrina hired two taxis for her crew and waved goodbye to everyone else who had helped. She handed the money to Isabel and Satine for their work and then rode in the taxi with the others to Paris. The grabbed a flight to Chicago and made their way home.
> ------
> Fang sent out a message to his men to get ready for another assault on a whitepaw base. He calls them to his place so they can ride up like they did the whitepaw club months ago. "I want 8 men with me ready for the usual job. No witnesses and no slip ups. We leave in 10."


Augustus had been doing miscellaneous hits since the factory raid, people that were no where near his skill level. But that’s how it goes in times of peace. Augustus heard the announcement and let out a low chuckle, he had just gotten back from a hit and was near the meeting room. He was cradling his Lee Enfield rifle as he looked to it. “Looks like it’s for real work.” He said in a low voice to the rifle. Augustus grabbed his satchel of ammo and headed out. Augustus nodded to the other black paws as he walked in, but he had no interest in the ms23 grunts that would be coming with them. Canon fodder at best.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Feb 9, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello drove as Hans basically scolded him. He rolled his eyes as he continues to drive. He wanted to tune him out, however, some of his advice was actually something to consider. After all, he is the next heir to the throne, and he needs to prove himself. He just simply nod his head and continues to dive in silence.
> 
> They soon made it to Hans' hotel and pulled up to the curb. He put his car in parked and looked at him. "Here you are. What time do you want me to pick you up tomorrow?"


Hans stretched as he got out of the car, tossing his cigar on the ground and rubbing his mouth before speaking. "Heh, don't. I'll call you. Goodnight, boy." Hans threw the door shut hard enough to rock the car as he went into his hotel, getting up to his room and immediately taking his rest.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Feb 10, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Hans stretched as he got out of the car, tossing his cigar on the ground and rubbing his mouth before speaking. "Heh, don't. I'll call you. Goodnight, boy." Hans threw the door shut hard enough to rock the car as he went into his hotel, getting up to his room and immediately taking his rest.



Gabriello growled at him. "HEY! DON'T BREAK MY CAR DOOR, YOU FUCKING PRICK!" He watched angrily as the canine walked inside. The feathered lion huffed as he booted up the car and drove off. He arrived to his hotel and went up to his room. When he walked in, he noticed the lights were out and all were silent. As he quietly made his way to his room, he heard a faint snore from the couch. He crept over and saw Hope sleeping there with pillows in her arms. He watched her for a moment, then sighed. He took off his coat, placed them on her shoulders, and they went to bed.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

For the past month or so, Noah and Tori had been in Doyle's custody. They live and serve under him as they stay at his house that is a replica of Sir Winston Churchill's Chartwell House. The home is far into the countryside of England, where it is miles away from civilization. Noah, dressed in a white dressed shirt, black pants, vest, bow-tie, and shoes, was tasked of being the chief and garden keeper; Tori, dressed in a long, black dress with a white apron, dress blouse, and laced hat, was tasked with chores around the house. The mouse and possum was very careful not to piss off the "so-called-mouse" so they don't end up getting killed. They hoped and prayed that one day Benny and Paul would find and rescue them. And there was this thing with Hope. Tori desperately asks Doyle every time about her, but he refuse to give her an answer. She knows that her lioness friend was out there somewhere, and she wasn't going to give up. Until then, she tries to keep her head down and does her best to make the "mouse" happy as much as she can.

It was another day as Tori was busy dusting the halls when Doyle came in through the front door.

"I'm home." Doyle called out.

Tori stopped what she was doing to face him and does a curtsy. "Good afternoon, Master Doyle. How was your day?"

Doyle sighed as he walked over to her. "It was alright. Nothing special, really." He got in front of her and looked down into her emerald green eyes. " I'm just glad that it's over so I can be here with you." Tori noticed that look in his eyes and felt uncomfortable. She slowly lowered her head and stared at the ground. " O-oh...." Doyle stepped closer and has his long, and slender fingers grab under her chin and lifted it up so she's looking at her. He lowered his eyelids as he bends down and slowly leans in to kiss her. Tori shut her eyes and quiver her lips as she tries to prepares herself. Their lips almost touch when suddenly...

*CRASH!*

Tori jumped and squeaked in alarm. Doyle, however, shot his hazel-green eyes open and snarled. "Damn that idiot!" He moves from the side of Tori and stormed into the other part of the house as he yelled out in fury.

"*NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Feb 10, 2020)

Zenkiki said:


> Once everyone came back to Sabrina's room the next morning Sabrina hired two taxis for her crew and waved goodbye to everyone else who had helped. She handed the money to Isabel and Satine for their work and then rode in the taxi with the others to Paris. The grabbed a flight to Chicago and made their way home.
> ------
> Fang sent out a message to his men to get ready for another assault on a whitepaw base. He calls them to his place so they can ride up like they did the whitepaw club months ago. "I want 8 men with me ready for the usual job. No witnesses and no slip ups. We leave in 10."


Hans woke up the next morning at sunrise, as was his custom since childhood. He had gotten breakfast and returned to his hotel room when he received a call from his boss. He sighed reluctantly as he wanted to hunt down the remnant, but an extra paycheck wouldn’t hurt. He quickly got dressed in his black suit and headed to the parking lot, hopping in and checking that he still had weapons he had brought from home. He saw his MP18 from the War was there, along with ammo. He smirked and skrrted out the parking lot, booking it to Fang’s hotel. He drove like a maniac before coming to a stop in the parking lot, quickly putting his weapon in a bag and throwing it over his shoulder. He made it inside and up to Fang’s room, testing the door to find it unlocked. He slowly and stealthily made his way in, nodding to his compatriots and Fang. “My apologies friends, _Herr _Fang, traffic vas a mess. I came as soon as I could. No vitnesses is my type of mission.”


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Feb 10, 2020)

"No the stupid rack fell if only there was a...NO! nows not the time!. I must fix it before *he* comes home". The possum whispered quietly to himself while picking up a white wall hung shelve. Along the floor rested silverware, each still intact luckily but in need of washing. "Can't get punished! my hands still hurt from last-", he stopped feeling the rats presence as his shout echoed into the room. Jumping up and spinning around he put on his best poker face. "Master Doyle your home how lovely", Noah said in a hyperactive voice, "don't mind the mess, my tail accidentally grabbed the rack while I cooked dinner".


----------



## HopeTLioness (Feb 10, 2020)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "No the stupid rack fell if only there was a...NO! nows not the time!. I must fix it before *he* comes home". The possum whispered quietly to himself while picking up a white wall hung shelve. Along the floor rested silverware, each still intact luckily but in need of washing. "Can't get punished! my hands still hurt from last-", he stopped feeling the rats presence as his shout echoed into the room. Jumping up and spinning around he put on his best poker face. "Master Doyle your home how lovely", Noah said in a hyperactive voice, "don't mind the mess, my tail accidentally grabbed the rack while I cooked dinner".



Doyle walked into the room and saw the damage on the wall, and Noah holding the wall shelf in his paws. The rat growled in anger as he yelled at him, "This is the fifth time this week that you have broken something! I'm starting to wonder if you have drove your last employer crazy with your clumsiness! How did you even kept a job for so long, I wonder!" He stepped closer to him, towering the poor possum as he glared down at him. "Do I need to serve you another punishment?!"


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Feb 10, 2020)

"No sir!", he cowered in fears as the rat intimidated him. His hands shook like there was an earthquake and eyes widened. "I-I'm just acclimating to m-m-my new surroundings M-master Doyle", Noah said weakly.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Feb 10, 2020)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "No sir!", he cowered in fears as the rat intimidated him. His hands shook like there was an earthquake and eyes widened. "I-I'm just acclimating to m-m-my new surroundings M-master Doyle", Noah said weakly.



"Then I suggest you do that quickly before I lose my patience with you." He straightened his posture, slicked his hair back, and made a sharp sigh. "Now then, I would like you to fix me a cup of chamomile tea with a teaspoon of honey. Send it up to my Study Room when you are done. That is all." He turns around and walked out of the room as Tori came to check what was going on. She waits for Doyle to head upstairs before entering the room and looked to Noah. "Noah, what happened? Are you okay?"


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Feb 10, 2020)

Noah looked over at the mouse with fearful eyes. "I broke something again", he uttered. His face that of a creature broken and saddened. "Tori...I'm scared", the possum weeped, "he's gonna kill me, I know he will. I'm gonna die and no one will know, not mom, not dad, not even the gravedigger".


----------



## HopeTLioness (Feb 10, 2020)

GrimnCoyote said:


> Noah looked over at the mouse with fearful eyes. "I broke something again", he uttered. His face that of a creature broken and saddened. "Tori...I'm scared", the possum weeped, "he's gonna kill me, I know he will. I'm gonna die and no one will know, not mom, not dad, not even the gravedigger".



Tori walked over and hugged him. "Shhh. It'll be alright. I won't let him kill you. You just have to be a bit careful,  alright?" She let's go of him and held his paws. "We're in this together. I'll make the tea and take it to him, while you clean. Okay?"


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Feb 10, 2020)

He sniffled and looked at their paws. "Ok, I will do that", Noah wiped the tears from his eyes, "I don't know what I'd do if you weren't here and I was all alone. I want to get out of here, you get back to Paul and I back to my family, back to normal".


----------



## HopeTLioness (Feb 10, 2020)

GrimnCoyote said:


> He sniffled and looked at their paws. "Ok, I will do that", Noah wiped the tears from his eyes, "I don't know what I'd do if you weren't here and I was all alone. I want to get out of here, you get back to Paul and I back to my family, back to normal".



Tori nod her head, gave a smile, and then goes to make the tea. 

In the Study Room, Doyle had taken off his coat and played classical music on an vintage record player. He takes a seat in his chair as he pulls out a book and read The Art of War. Suddenly, his telephone goes off and he answered. Fang was on the other end letting he needs him to come to Paris for a job and Doyle let him know he will be there as soon as he can. After the phone call, he hung up and quickly got up and left the room. 

"TORI! NOAH! GO AND PACK YOUR THINGS, WE'RE LEAVING IN AN HOUR!" Doyle called downstairs to them, then made his way to his bedroom to get packed. An hour later, they packed their luggages in the car and drove off to the airport to take the next flight to Paris. After hours of flight, they made it to Paris and checked into a suite where each of them had their own room. The rat instructed them to stay there and he left. Soon, Doyle made it to the meeting place and walked in, seeing all the baddies in the meeting room. He looked to the others and then to Fang with a gentleman bow. "Greetings gentlemen. Don Fang. Forgive me for my tardiness, but I had finally made it." He takes a seat up front and wait for the meeting to start.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Feb 10, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Tori nod her head, gave a smile, and then goes to make the tea.
> 
> In the Study Room, Doyle had taken off his coat and played classical music on an vintage record player. He takes a seat in his chair as he pulls out a book and read The Art of War. Suddenly, his telephone goes off and he answered. Fang was on the other end letting he needs him to come to Paris for a job and Doyle let him know he will be there as soon as he can. After the phone call, he hung up and quickly got up and left the room.
> 
> "TORI! NOAH! GO AND PACK YOUR THINGS, WE'RE LEAVING IN AN HOUR!" Doyle called downstairs to them, then made his way to his bedroom to get packed. An hour later, they packed their luggages in the car and drove off to the airport to take the next flight to Paris. After hours of flight, they made it to Paris and checked into a suite where each of them had their own room. The rat instructed them to stay there and he left. Soon, Doyle made it to the meeting place and walked in, seeing all the baddies in the meeting room. He looked to the others and then to Fang with a gentleman bow. "Greetings gentlemen. Don Fang. Forgive me for my tardiness, but I had finally made it." He takes a seat up front and wait for the meeting to start.


Hans had been sitting in his chair chilling when he heard that familiar, disgusting voice of Doyle. He rolled his eyes and smirked, waiting for him to sit before speaking lowly. "Vell vell, look vho showed up. Thought maybe this one would be free of dead veight... guess I vas wrong, vat." He scoffed and pulled out a cigar and a lighter, lighting up as he spoke once more. "So, vhere are your companions you abducted from America? Especially the _real _mouse... the one that one of the Jackson brothers was in love with?"


----------



## Zenkiki (Feb 10, 2020)

Fang watched as Doyle sat down late in the office. "Glad to see you made it. 6 minutes till we leave for a Whitepaw base. You know the drill arrive follow the formation and all will be well. We are hitting the French embassy for the Whitepaws. Our target is of course their leader a black lion with silver eyes."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Feb 10, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Hans had been sitting in his chair chilling when he heard that familiar, disgusting voice of Doyle. He rolled his eyes and smirked, waiting for him to sit before speaking lowly. "Vell vell, look vho showed up. Thought maybe this one would be free of dead veight... guess I vas wrong, vat." He scoffed and pulled out a cigar and a lighter, lighting up as he spoke once more. "So, vhere are your companions you abducted from America? Especially the _real _mouse... the one that one of the Jackson brothers was in love with?"



Doyle frowned, hearing the voice from the German Doberman. He looked over at him and gave a fake smile. "Hans, I see that you are alive, unfortunately. And let me correct you from that statement. I did not abducted anyone. They came looking for me, especially the female mouse. Also, it is none of your damn business." He narrowed his hazel-green eyes at him before turning his attention to Fang.



Zenkiki said:


> Fang watched as Doyle sat down late in the office. "Glad to see you made it. 6 minutes till we leave for a Whitepaw base. You know the drill arrive follow the formation and all will be well. We are hitting the French embassy for the Whitepaws. Our target is of course their leader a black lion with silver eyes."



"Black lion with silver eyes." Doyle repeated to himself for memory. He nod to his superior in understanding.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Feb 10, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Doyle frowned, hearing the voice from the German Doberman. He looked over at him and gave a fake smile. "Hans, I see that you are alive, unfortunately. And let me correct you from that statement. I did not abducted anyone. They came looking for me, especially the female mouse. Also, it is none of your damn business." He narrowed his hazel-green eyes at him before turning his attention to Fang.


Hans smirked and held down a cold and evil chuckle, taking a puff of his cigar and blowing it out his snout. “Hm, tell that to Jackson when he skins you alive. I know his cousin... that _arschloch _chased my hide around the theaters of var and almost killed me... thrice. You had better be careful, vat, or they vill come for you.” He shrugged and looked back to Fang. 


Zenkiki said:


> Fang watched as Doyle sat down late in the office. "Glad to see you made it. 6 minutes till we leave for a Whitepaw base. You know the drill arrive follow the formation and all will be well. We are hitting the French embassy for the Whitepaws. Our target is of course their leader a black lion with silver eyes."


Hans nodded as he described their mission and target. “_Ja, Herr _Fang. Ve vill be ready to clean house like always.”


----------



## Zenkiki (Feb 10, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Hans smirked and held down a cold and evil chuckle, taking a puff of his cigar and blowing it out his snout. “Hm, tell that to Jackson when he skins you alive. I know his cousin... that _arschloch _chased my hide around the theaters of var and almost killed me... thrice. You had better be careful, vat, or they vill come for you.” He shrugged and looked back to Fang.
> 
> Hans nodded as he described their mission and target. “_Ja, Herr _Fang. Ve vill be ready to clean house like always.”





HopeTLioness said:


> Doyle frowned, hearing the voice from the German Doberman. He looked over at him and gave a fake smile. "Hans, I see that you are alive, unfortunately. And let me correct you from that statement. I did not abducted anyone. They came looking for me, especially the female mouse. Also, it is none of your damn business." He narrowed his hazel-green eyes at him before turning his attention to Fang.
> 
> 
> 
> "Black lion with silver eyes." Doyle repeated to himself for memory. He nod to his superior in understanding.


He looks at the two of them, then get your squad mates ready to go. We are leaving in 5. You have time to put on gear on the way,though this should be a fairly safe mission, but remeber no witnesses." He said and then went into his side room to be alone, giving them time to theirselves to prepare and do anything else.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Feb 10, 2020)

"A Black lion, huh? Never seen one of those before." Harvey muttered. 

"Neither have I. Though this shouldn't be too difficult, the last time we ran into Whitepaws, they were all over the place." He said, remembering that "raid" they tried to pull. "I doubt anything about them has changed since then."


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Feb 10, 2020)

"Oh lovely my question wasn't foocking answered you shit covered wanker. Fine the if ignoring me is what you want then I guess I'll be blowing the place sky high". The disgruntled bat pulled out a black canvas duffle bag. Inside rested broken clocks, fishing wire, olive oil, razor wire, knives, grenades, and a whole lot of whiskey. Satisfied with the contents he through it over his shoulder and walked towards Doyle with it. "Hey sewage guzzler try not to trip on my bloody traps again you incompetent bloak", he finished his drink and dropped it on the floor.

_Does he mean a black panther cause I didn't know they came in that color, _Miguel scratched his head. He turned to the bat and went into an exaggerated sneaking position before shifting into a shooting stance.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Feb 10, 2020)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "Oh lovely my question wasn't foocking answered you shit covered wanker. Fine the if ignoring me is what you want then I guess I'll be blowing the place sky high". The disgruntled bat pulled out a black canvas duffle bag. Inside rested broken clocks, fishing wire, olive oil, razor wire, knives, grenades, and a whole lot of whiskey. Satisfied with the contents he through it over his shoulder and walked towards Doyle with it. "Hey sewage guzzler try not to trip on my bloody traps again you incompetent bloak", he finished his drink and dropped it on the floor.
> 
> _Does he mean a black panther cause I didn't know they came in that color, _Miguel scratched his head. He turned to the bat and went into an exaggerated sneaking position before shifting into a shooting stance.



"Don't go crazy with the explosives, will ya?" Harvey told him. "We don't want a repeat of the Raid from last time. Dealing with the enemies was one thing, hopping around debris was a whole other ballpark."

"Yeah, don't be an idiot." Saldana glared at him. "Also aren't you supposed to mind your manners? It's not the smartest thing to go shit-talking the guy whose paying you."


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Feb 10, 2020)

"Ever heard of 'exaggeration' cunt fuck. I'd assume with all the sitting around with you dick shoved up your arse you'd have read a bloody dictionary". He scoffed and turned to Saladana. "And to answer your question. From one bat to another I have to personally state that I couldn't give two pints of foock about my tone. I do my job, I get my booze, I sleep, and I do it all again until lady death comes to seduce my sorry arse".


----------



## Seph (Feb 10, 2020)

Zenkiki said:


> Fang watched as Doyle sat down late in the office. "Glad to see you made it. 6 minutes till we leave for a Whitepaw base. You know the drill arrive follow the formation and all will be well. We are hitting the French embassy for the Whitepaws. Our target is of course their leader a black lion with silver eyes."






Zenkiki said:


> He looks at the two of them, then get your squad mates ready to go. We are leaving in 5. You have time to put on gear on the way,though this should be a fairly safe mission, but remeber no witnesses." He said and then went into his side room to be alone, giving them time to theirselves to prepare and do anything else.


“Oooo, a black lion, I’ll have to get some of that fur.” Augustus said mostly to himself and his gun. He had never seen a black lion, and it would make a fine addition to his ever growing collection.


GrimnCoyote said:


> "Oh lovely my question wasn't foocking answered you shit covered wanker. Fine the if ignoring me is what you want then I guess I'll be blowing the place sky high". The disgruntled bat pulled out a black canvas duffle bag. Inside rested broken clocks, fishing wire, olive oil, razor wire, knives, grenades, and a whole lot of whiskey. Satisfied with the contents he through it over his shoulder and walked towards Doyle with it. "Hey sewage guzzler try not to trip on my bloody traps again you incompetent bloak", he finished his drink and dropped it on the floor.
> 
> _Does he mean a black panther cause I didn't know they came in that color, _Miguel scratched his head. He turned to the bat and went into an exaggerated sneaking position before shifting into a shooting stance.


Augutus looked over to his drunken squad mate. “Tell me now, do you ever stop drinking?” Augustus asked him. “I wouldn’t trust a drunk with my life.” He stated plainly.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Feb 10, 2020)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "Ever heard of 'exaggeration' cunt fuck. I'd assume with all the sitting around with you dick shoved up your arse you'd have read a bloody dictionary". He scoffed and turned to Saladana. "And to answer your question. From one bat to another I have to personally state that I couldn't give two pints of foock about my tone. I do my job, I get my booze, I sleep, and I do it all again until lady death comes to seduce my sorry arse".



Saldana reached up and grabbed Rema by one of his ears, pulling him down harshly. "_From one bat to another _if you end up blowing the whole building down, and I have to dodge your fucking mess, I will find you myself." He seethed, before pushing him away, knocking the drunk into the office desk. "I take my job very seriously, and I'd rather not have to deal with being your house maid, cleaning after your dumb mistakes."


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Feb 10, 2020)

"Ack...foock you yah goddamn entitled cunt", Rema jumped back to his feet. "I know full well what I'm doing. I spent years, do I make myself clear! boody foocking years on an island in the middle of nowhere. I survived all alone because I knew what I was doing unlike your pampered arse who's had everything handed to him". He got into a stance that looked like he was about to charge. "You think you can take me on kid because your bigger then take your best shot".


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Feb 10, 2020)

Hans was watching the insolent children fuss and whine over each other's tone and he was getting sick of it. He blew smoke in Doyle's face before standing up and drawing his coat back, pulling out the serrated combat knife he kept on his side. With a swift move, he gripped it by the tip and threw it across the room, it flipping once and digging into the desk next to the British bat's hand, narrowly missing his scrawny fingers. "*Enough. *Either act like you vant to get a job done and quit being dead fucking weight, or I'll kill you myself you insolent blood-sucker! I don't care if you think you're some tough bat because you supposedly survived on your own. Ve have all gone through our own hells, mine being var and having to deal with you hollow-headed, fire first aim second morons! Get it together or you're history." Hans came over with fire in his eyes as he retrieved his knife. "Especially you, _kurze. _Be useful for once and not drop a whole fucking building on us." He turned on a dime and went back to his seat, agitated and ready to kill all of them. He waited for Fang to return so they could all head out. He had all his gear in a bag at his feet and he was ready to get it over with.


----------



## Seph (Feb 10, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Hans was watching the insolent children fuss and whine over each other's tone and he was getting sick of it. He blew smoke in Doyle's face before standing up and drawing his coat back, pulling out the serrated combat knife he kept on his side. With a swift move, he gripped it by the tip and threw it across the room, it flipping once and digging into the desk next to the British bat's hand, narrowly missing his scrawny fingers. "*Enough. *Either act like you vant to get a job done and quit being dead fucking weight, or I'll kill you myself you insolent blood-sucker! I don't care if you think you're some tough bat because you supposedly survived on your own. Ve have all gone through our own hells, mine being var and having to deal with you hollow-headed, fire first aim second morons! Get it together or you're history." Hans came over with fire in his eyes as he retrieved his knife. "Especially you, _kurze. _Be useful for once and not drop a whole fucking building on us." He turned on a dime and went back to his seat, agitated and ready to kill all of them. He waited for Fang to return so they could all head out. He had all his gear in a bag at his feet and he was ready to get it over with.


Augustus was enjoying the view when the stuck up German had to go and interrupt. He started chuckling as he looked at him. “Well now, look at you, I didn’t know Fang made you the leader.” Augustus said sarcastically. “I’d suggest you calm down “Don Hans” before you hurt someone.” He said, now laughing at the German.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Feb 10, 2020)

"Grrrr fine have it your way", Rema grumbled standing down. He knew full well a fight with Hanz would be fatal no matter how strong he thought he was. "Explosive will be kept to a minimum, razor traps and spiked rams will take priority. Be careful walking around corner when back tracking or your bell-end might get a surprise circumcision".

_Damn, I was really looking forward to Saladana knocking micro-brit out, _Miguel analysed the larger bat, _he has such a nice form out there. I wonder if after all this he wants to go see a picture show or have dinner. _The tiger frowned to himself, _wait is that weird?. Erg think of that later, its not like your planning a date or something......is it?. _


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Feb 10, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Hans was watching the insolent children fuss and whine over each other's tone and he was getting sick of it. He blew smoke in Doyle's face before standing up and drawing his coat back, pulling out the serrated combat knife he kept on his side. With a swift move, he gripped it by the tip and threw it across the room, it flipping once and digging into the desk next to the British bat's hand, narrowly missing his scrawny fingers. "*Enough. *Either act like you vant to get a job done and quit being dead fucking weight, or I'll kill you myself you insolent blood-sucker! I don't care if you think you're some tough bat because you supposedly survived on your own. Ve have all gone through our own hells, mine being var and having to deal with you hollow-headed, fire first aim second morons! Get it together or you're history." Hans came over with fire in his eyes as he retrieved his knife. "Especially you, _kurze. _Be useful for once and not drop a whole fucking building on us." He turned on a dime and went back to his seat, agitated and ready to kill all of them. He waited for Fang to return so they could all head out. He had all his gear in a bag at his feet and he was ready to get it over with.



Saldana still angrily glared at Rema, not forgetting that comment about having everything handed to him. 

Harvey stepped in putting a hand on his shoulder lightly. "I'm not one for camaraderie, I mean I hate literally all of you except for the mute, but we all do our part. Even if some of our parts are done half-assed and without thought, we get them done anyway. And I'd say, seeing as we beat those Whitepaws 10 to nil last time, we must be leagues above them in skill. So lets keep it that way, by _not _going at each other's throats."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Feb 10, 2020)

Doyle was so irritated with the German, and even more irritated with the bat. He was ready to take out his pistol and shoot the bat when Hans intervened. He watched as Hans put Rema in his place and scoffed.  He looked away and checked his pocket watch for the time.

He wanted to get the mission over with so he could check up on Tori and Noah. He wondered if they stayed in the hotel room, or actually use this time to escape. He wouldn't be surprised if they did and he wouldn't go after them. It was more of a headache than anything. But knowing them, they may end up lost in Paris and ran into more trouble. Knowing that dumb possum, he would say something stupid and get himself beat up while the female mouse gets caught up.

....

Or, they could be still at the hotel, talking to one another. Noah could be talking about an idea he had but has no idea how to create it. And Tori would do her best to encourage him and keep a positive outlook on their situation. They were both silly children.  And yet...something about them, the older rat couldn't help but find it charming. Something...he haven't experience before.

...

Doyle shook his head to snap himself back to reality and looked around to see the Blackpaw members being...irritating. He scoffed and checked his person, and just sit back, ready to go.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Feb 11, 2020)

Seph said:


> Augustus was enjoying the view when the stuck up German had to go and interrupt. He started chuckling as he looked at him. “Well now, look at you, I didn’t know Fang made you the leader.” Augustus said sarcastically. “I’d suggest you calm down “Don Hans” before you hurt someone.” He said, now laughing at the German.





GrimnCoyote said:


> "Grrrr fine have it your way", Rema grumbled standing down. He knew full well a fight with Hanz would be fatal no matter how strong he thought he was. "Explosive will be kept to a minimum, razor traps and spiked rams will take priority. Be careful walking around corner when back tracking or your bell-end might get a surprise circumcision".
> 
> _Damn, I was really looking forward to Saladana knocking micro-brit out, _Miguel analysed the larger bat, _he has such a nice form out there. I wonder if after all this he wants to go see a picture show or have dinner. _The tiger frowned to himself, _wait is that weird?. Erg think of that later, its not like your planning a date or something......is it?. _





Liseran Thistle said:


> Saldana still angrily glared at Rema, not forgetting that comment about having everything handed to him.
> 
> Harvey stepped in putting a hand on his shoulder lightly. "I'm not one for camaraderie, I mean I hate literally all of you except for the mute, but we all do our part. Even if some of our parts are done half-assed and without thought, we get them done anyway. And I'd say, seeing as we beat those Whitepaws 10 to nil last time, we must be leagues above them in skill. So lets keep it that way, by _not _going at each other's throats."





HopeTLioness said:


> Doyle was so irritated with the German, and even more irritated with the bat. He was ready to take out his pistol and shoot the bat when Hans intervened. He watched as Hans put Rema in his place and scoffed.  He looked away and checked his pocket watch for the time.
> 
> He wanted to get the mission over with so he could check up on Tori and Noah. He wondered if they stayed in the hotel room, or actually use this time to escape. He wouldn't be surprised if they did and he wouldn't go after them. It was more of a headache than anything. But knowing them, they may end up lost in Paris and ran into more trouble. Knowing that dumb possum, he would say something stupid and get himself beat up while the female mouse gets caught up.
> 
> ...


"At least you have a shred of sense, vhich nobody has anymore," Hans said, nodding to Augustus and Harvey. "And _ja,_ the feeling is mutual, _Herr _Harvey. Even though most of you are annoying children, ve somehow get our job done and get paid. Let's do that again, shall ve?" He sheathed his knife and leaned back in his seat, taking puffs of his cigar and blowing smoke out his snoot for entertainment as he waited fo go.


----------



## Seph (Feb 11, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> "At least you have a shred of sense, vhich nobody has anymore," Hans said, nodding to Augustus and Harvey. "And _ja,_ the feeling is mutual, _Herr _Harvey. Even though most of you are annoying children, ve somehow get our job done and get paid. Let's do that again, shall ve?" He sheathed his knife and leaned back in his seat, taking puffs of his cigar and blowing smoke out his snoot for entertainment as he waited fo go.


All Augustus let out was a small laugh and look away. He hadn’t worked with the blackpaws in a while, he had been on his own for a couple months, ever since the raid. He didn’t trust any of the blackpaws, but it was always an easy mission with them. Augustus sat back and waited for when they were going to be heading out.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Feb 11, 2020)

Rema held up his bag and pointed to it. "Everything I need to make a hell of a bloodbath out of some WhitePaws is in this bag. So I'll be waiting by the automobiles". Stepping over to the door he swung it open and hollered out, "don't wait up on me".

Now over by the vehicles the bat sat sipping from his bottle. Pulling a crinkled up photograph he smiled. "I really made a fool of myself Marie", he chuckled to himself, "I wonder if one of then will finally put me down tonight. Hehehe who knows maybe some no name Joe Smoe WhitePaw cunt'll off me". He quickly looked back and forth, "I gotta go now. I love you my beautiful wife". Shoving the image back into his pocket he sighs.


Meanwhile back inside Miguel snatches a rifle from a table. _Looks to be a refurbished bolt action from the Great war. Looks nice so I'm keeping it_, the tiger smirked holstering the gun. Looking over at Doyle and Hans he nodded as if to say "I'm ready".


----------



## HopeTLioness (Feb 11, 2020)

Doyle checked his pocket watch again and saw it was close to time. He stood up and put his watch back in his pocket and start heading to the door. He stopped at the door and looked to the others. "We should get going. Miguel. Saldana. You two are with me. We will be taking my car." He instructed and then left. He headed to his dark blue, 1923 Peugeot Type 175 Torpedo Sport vehicle and got in the driver seat. He waits until the two got in the car and for Fang to come out and take the lead.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Feb 11, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Doyle checked his pocket watch again and saw it was close to time. He stood up and put his watch back in his pocket and start heading to the door. He stopped at the door and looked to the others. "We should get going. Miguel. Saldana. You two are with me. We will be taking my car." He instructed and then left. He headed to his dark blue, 1923 Peugeot Type 175 Torpedo Sport vehicle and got in the driver seat. He waits until the two got in the car and for Fang to come out and take the lead.



"Welp, let's not keep him waiting." Saldana told Miguel, "He's got a temper I'd rather not have to deal with." He followed Doyle out, and took his seat in the car.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Feb 11, 2020)

Nodding Miguel followed the bat reaching the car. Sliding in he sat just next to Saladana and buckled up. He then began a mental checklist of all his items. _Knife, check, revolver, check, rifle, check, ammo, check, grenades, check. Looks like I have everything I need for this mission. Hopefully this will just be a cake walk so me and Saladana can hang out._


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Feb 11, 2020)

Harvey stayed behind, yawning and telling himself he'd just go ahead and follow explosives-mcgee out there. _I just hope  this is a quick and easy operation, _the Hare thought. _I'm sure the kid will be fine, he's got his friend with him. "_I'm gonna go ahead and follow the rat, someone's gotta keep an eye on him." He said, before walking out. 

Saldana leaned back in the car seat, "So what are we gonna do once we get to this place?" Saldana asked. "I know my job is to kill people, but you gotta point them out to me first."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Feb 11, 2020)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Saldana leaned back in the car seat, "So what are we gonna do once we get to this place?" Saldana asked. "I know my job is to kill people, but you gotta point them out to me first."



Doyle glanced over at the bat and replied, "The same we always do: Shoot anything that moves and take out the main target: The black lion with silver eyes." He sighed and relaxed in his seat and pulled out his pocket watch again to check the time. He shuts it and puts it away as he stared at the building. He watched as the hare walked out and walked over to the drunken bat that was standing three cars over. He scoffed and rolled his eyes before checking his watch again. '_They sure love to take their precious time, especially that German flea-bag. I swear one of these days I am going to kill him with his own knife.' _The rodent thought to himself.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Feb 12, 2020)

Hans had been lost in thought as why he even worked with MS when he was snapped back to reality, the three animals leaving the room. He looked over and saw Augustus was left and he sighed. "Vell... at least we don't have bickering pups to vork vith. Let's head out... I have my car. Let's get this over with." He stood up and stretched, putting his burned-out cigar in an ashtray before slinging his bag over his shoulder and heading for the door. Once he was outside, he saw Rema standing by his car and he seethed silently, rolling his eyes as he came up. _"Great... this lunatic. I'm going to end up killing him 'on accident' if he doesn't cut the shit." _He forced a smile and unlocked the car, motioning for Rema to get in the back and Augustus sit upfront. He cranked it up and waited for Fang to come out and take point.


----------



## Seph (Feb 12, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Hans had been lost in thought as why he even worked with MS when he was snapped back to reality, the three animals leaving the room. He looked over and saw Augustus was left and he sighed. "Vell... at least we don't have bickering pups to vork vith. Let's head out... I have my car. Let's get this over with." He stood up and stretched, putting his burned-out cigar in an ashtray before slinging his bag over his shoulder and heading for the door. Once he was outside, he saw Rema standing by his car and he seethed silently, rolling his eyes as he came up. _"Great... this lunatic. I'm going to end up killing him 'on accident' if he doesn't cut the shit." _He forced a smile and unlocked the car, motioning for Rema to get in the back and Augustus sit upfront. He cranked it up and waited for Fang to come out and take point.


Augustus went out with the others, but once he saw who he was riding with he almost reconsidered even being a black paw. The smell of that drunken bat and the smoke from Hans might just make him wish he didn’t have the extra sensitive nose that he did, it made him wish that he didn’t even have a nose. But Augustus sucked it up and joined Hans and Rema in the car, sitting his rifle upright against the door.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Feb 12, 2020)

"I'm with you two huh?", he sighed crawling into his seat. "Lets just get this over with a bludgeon a whole lot of White Paw wankers".


----------



## Zenkiki (Feb 12, 2020)

Fang came out of his office and brushed off his suit as he got into the lead car. They drove off ahead of everyone. He got out after he arrived, and stepped in to ensure that this was the right place. He turned to the door and curled his fingers at them telling them to come in. He stepped into the man trap doors, getting searched, and once he stepped through, he gave a signal to his men to kill the man searching him, the female in the control center right next to them with the window looking into the man trap with a door on the inside of the building and then two more guards standing watch just down the hall with their hands at attention.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Feb 12, 2020)

Zenkiki said:


> Fang came out of his office and brushed off his suit as he got into the lead car. They drove off ahead of everyone. He got out after he arrived, and stepped in to ensure that this was the right place. He turned to the door and curled his fingers at them telling them to come in. He stepped into the man trap doors, getting searched, and once he stepped through, he gave a signal to his men to kill the man searching him, the female in the control center right next to them with the window looking into the man trap with a door on the inside of the building and then two more guards standing watch just down the hall with their hands at attention.


Finally, Doyle sees Fang came out and got in his own car. The rat cranked up his vehicle and followed after Fang once he drove off. They soon made it to the place and got out of the car. Doyle walked in right behind Fang casually as his hazel-green eyes scans the area. He saw all the guards in their positions and wait for a signal. As soon as Fang got through with ease and gave the paw gesture, the rat quickly pulled out his pistol from his side and fired two rounds at the guard that searched his boss-one through the chest and the neck.


----------



## Seph (Feb 12, 2020)

Zenkiki said:


> Fang came out of his office and brushed off his suit as he got into the lead car. They drove off ahead of everyone. He got out after he arrived, and stepped in to ensure that this was the right place. He turned to the door and curled his fingers at them telling them to come in. He stepped into the man trap doors, getting searched, and once he stepped through, he gave a signal to his men to kill the man searching him, the female in the control center right next to them with the window looking into the man trap with a door on the inside of the building and then two more guards standing watch just down the hall with their hands at attention.


Augustus waited outside while Fang went in, watching for any signal. His target would be the girl in the control center, his rifle could put a bullet through the glass to kill her. Augustus decided that there was no time for shoulder shots this mission, he would go for the neck this time, his favorite target. He heard Doyle shoot someone and took it as his cue,  he quickly whipped around the corner and entered the building. He quickly made his way into the left corner of the space before the mantrap door. Now he could see her, it took him little over a second to find the neck in his sights, and he prepared to shoot. The bloodhound took the shot, the bullet left a small hole in the glass before hitting her directly in the neck. She didn’t seem to be done yet though and started reaching for something so Augustus put another one in between her eyes. He could now smell the metallic stench of blood and gunpowder, two of his favorite scents. Augustus took cover behind the corner again as he waited for the rest of the guards to be taken care of.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Feb 12, 2020)

Zenkiki said:


> Fang came out of his office and brushed off his suit as he got into the lead car. They drove off ahead of everyone. He got out after he arrived, and stepped in to ensure that this was the right place. He turned to the door and curled his fingers at them telling them to come in. He stepped into the man trap doors, getting searched, and once he stepped through, he gave a signal to his men to kill the man searching him, the female in the control center right next to them with the window looking into the man trap with a door on the inside of the building and then two more guards standing watch just down the hall with their hands at attention.





HopeTLioness said:


> Finally, Doyle sees Fang came out and got in his own car. The rat cranked up his vehicle and followed after Fang once he drove off. They soon made it to the place and got out of the car. Doyle walked in right behind Fang casually as his hazel-green eyes scans the area. He saw all the guards in their positions and wait for a signal. As soon as Fang got through with ease and gave the paw gesture, the rat quickly pulled out his pistol from his side and fired two rounds at the guard that searched his boss-one through the chest and the neck.





Seph said:


> Augustus waited outside while Fang went in, watching for any signal. His target would be the girl in the control center, his rifle could put a bullet through the glass to kill her. Augustus decided that there was no time for shoulder shots this mission, he would go for the neck this time, his favorite target. He heard Doyle shoot someone and took it as his cue,  he quickly whipped around the corner and entered the building. He quickly made his way into the left corner of the space before the mantrap door. Now he could see her, it took him little over a second to find the neck in his sights, and he prepared to shoot. The bloodhound took the shot, the bullet left a small hole in the glass before hitting her directly in the neck. She didn’t seem to be done yet though and started reaching for something so Augustus put another one in between her eyes. He could now smell the metallic stench of blood and gunpowder, two of his favorite scents. Augustus took cover behind the corner again as he waited for the rest of the guards to be taken care of.


Hans had his MP18 in front of him, standing in front of the first gate as chaos ensued. He saw the female go down and he nodded to Doyle. “Good kill. You may be useful yet.” He then tucked into a corner and waited for the gates to open so he could spray the remaining guards.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Feb 13, 2020)

Rema followed behind watching the rat in action. Carefully he set his bag down by the front door and unzipped it. One at a time he removed the contents sipping his favoured poison whenever he could. "I'll stay behind and set up a surprise for any cowards deciding to run away", he told the two, "don't get caught in them please".

Miguel slid into the room, in a single shot penetrated a guards skull near the double doors before he could react. Swiftly he took cover by his canine comrade. Pistol held up like a snake ready to strike its pray. He looked up at Hans, pointed at him, nodded, and prepared to open fire on the unsuspecting White Paw's.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Feb 13, 2020)

Saldana followed Miguel closely. He took out a pistol, waiting for the doors to open.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Feb 14, 2020)

Seph said:


> Augustus waited outside while Fang went in, watching for any signal. His target would be the girl in the control center, his rifle could put a bullet through the glass to kill her. Augustus decided that there was no time for shoulder shots this mission, he would go for the neck this time, his favorite target. He heard Doyle shoot someone and took it as his cue,  he quickly whipped around the corner and entered the building. He quickly made his way into the left corner of the space before the mantrap door. Now he could see her, it took him little over a second to find the neck in his sights, and he prepared to shoot. The bloodhound took the shot, the bullet left a small hole in the glass before hitting her directly in the neck. She didn’t seem to be done yet though and started reaching for something so Augustus put another one in between her eyes. He could now smell the metallic stench of blood and gunpowder, two of his favorite scents. Augustus took cover behind the corner again as he waited for the rest of the guards to be taken care of.





Captain TrashPanda said:


> Hans had his MP18 in front of him, standing in front of the first gate as chaos ensued. He saw the female go down and he nodded to Doyle. “Good kill. You may be useful yet.” He then tucked into a corner and waited for the gates to open so he could spray the remaining guards.





GrimnCoyote said:


> Rema followed behind watching the rat in action. Carefully he set his bag down by the front door and unzipped it. One at a time he removed the contents sipping his favoured poison whenever he could. "I'll stay behind and set up a surprise for any cowards deciding to run away", he told the two, "don't get caught in them please".
> 
> Miguel slid into the room, in a single shot penetrated a guards skull near the double doors before he could react. Swiftly he took cover by his canine comrade. Pistol held up like a snake ready to strike its pray. He looked up at Hans, pointed at him, nodded, and prepared to open fire on the unsuspecting White Paw's.





Liseran Thistle said:


> Saldana followed Miguel closely. He took out a pistol, waiting for the doors to open.



Doyle watched as his comrades take out the girl and the guard at the end of the hallway, leaving the last guard to deal with. He pointed his gun at him and fired three time. The bullet hits the guard through the head, and chest. Doyle looked around to see all threats were taken care of and looked to the Don, waiting for him to open the door.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Feb 15, 2020)

As the Blackpaws killed the guards in the lobby rather loudly, the alarm had been sounded and the Whitepaws inside had taken their posts. As Fang cockily made his way to the double doors at the end of the hall, two heavily armored oxen wearing armor and wielding MG 08/15 machine guns busted through, catching Fang by surprise. The quickly filled him with lead as he was slaughtered, dropping his weapon and falling to the ground, bleeding out as he laid to rest in his own blood. They turned their gaze on the remaining Blackpaws behind the man trap, readying their weapons to fire again. Hans saw this unfold and his eyes went wide, his boss quickly killed off and the armed oxen snorting in their direction. The Doberman quickly backed up and turned for the front door. “...Lads, ve need to abort. Ve have no chance against that.” He moved quickly to exit, not waiting for them as he wanted to get out of the hot zone. 

Meanwhile stateside, the Whitepaws minus James we’re flying back into Chicago. It was a cloudy and pitch black night, the private DC-7 beginning to get on approach for the landing in Chicago. Over rural Illinois, about 30 minutes from safety, the pilots began to notice an odd amount of turbulence and vibrating. The pilots, a falcon and an eagle, began radioing the tower that they were having issues. 
“Tower, this is Falcon 3, we appear to be having engine trouble, can you cle-“
At this moment, a loud BOOM! sounded, the left engine exploding in a fireball and severely damaging the wing. The plane immediately lurched down and leaned the left, beginning to try and spin. The falcon took the stick in alarm and tried pulling it back up, the plane screaming down as he radioed the tower. 
“Tower this is Falcon 3, we are going down! Mayday, mayday, we are going down!!”


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Feb 15, 2020)

"Hans what in the bloody hell happened?!", Rema yelled halfway done with his trap. "Where is Fang?", the bat got no response as the group retreated. Slowly he rose to his feet bag in hand and looked through the barrier at his fallen leader. "Holy foocking shit", he said under his breathe. Quickly he yanked a grenade from his bag. "Hey ASSHOLES! get the hell out of here. I'll try and hold them off", the armored men approached barrels raise. 

Miguel sprinted with the rest of the group. His mind in a daze after the shocking sudden nature of Fang's death. _What the hell!_, he thought firing aimlessly behind himself, _that was the man man who founded the MS23. The vicious animal that is said to be feared by even death herself. That guy who everyone bolsters up as being this terrifying entity who just died in the gutter like that.
_
______________________________________________________________________________________

"SASHENKA!!!", Akako cried clutching her wolven lover. Her arms anchored to the russian and fearful eyes widened in fear.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Feb 15, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> As the Blackpaws killed the guards in the lobby rather loudly, the alarm had been sounded and the Whitepaws inside had taken their posts. As Fang cockily made his way to the double doors at the end of the hall, two heavily armored oxen wearing armor and wielding MG 08/15 machine guns busted through, catching Fang by surprise. The quickly filled him with lead as he was slaughtered, dropping his weapon and falling to the ground, bleeding out as he laid to rest in his own blood. They turned their gaze on the remaining Blackpaws behind the man trap, readying their weapons to fire again. Hans saw this unfold and his eyes went wide, his boss quickly killed off and the armed oxen snorting in their direction. The Doberman quickly backed up and turned for the front door. “...Lads, ve need to abort. Ve have no chance against that.” He moved quickly to exit, not waiting for them as he wanted to get out of the hot zone.
> 
> Meanwhile stateside, the Whitepaws minus James we’re flying back into Chicago. It was a cloudy and pitch black night, the private DC-7 beginning to get on approach for the landing in Chicago. Over rural Illinois, about 30 minutes from safety, the pilots began to notice an odd amount of turbulence and vibrating. The pilots, a falcon and an eagle, began radioing the tower that they were having issues.
> “Tower, this is Falcon 3, we appear to be having engine trouble, can you cle-“
> ...



Doyle was standing there, reloading his gun and waiting for Fang to buzz them in when the oxen suddenly came through with machine guns and lit up his boss. His hazel-green eyes widen in shock as he yells out to the men while quickly backing away. "RETREAT! RETREAT!" Doyle starts firing to try to kill one of the oxen as he quickly runs backwards and heading through the doors. He made his escape and ran towards his car.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Feb 15, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> As the Blackpaws killed the guards in the lobby rather loudly, the alarm had been sounded and the Whitepaws inside had taken their posts. As Fang cockily made his way to the double doors at the end of the hall, two heavily armored oxen wearing armor and wielding MG 08/15 machine guns busted through, catching Fang by surprise. The quickly filled him with lead as he was slaughtered, dropping his weapon and falling to the ground, bleeding out as he laid to rest in his own blood. They turned their gaze on the remaining Blackpaws behind the man trap, readying their weapons to fire again. Hans saw this unfold and his eyes went wide, his boss quickly killed off and the armed oxen snorting in their direction. The Doberman quickly backed up and turned for the front door. “...Lads, ve need to abort. Ve have no chance against that.” He moved quickly to exit, not waiting for them as he wanted to get out of the hot zone.
> 
> Meanwhile stateside, the Whitepaws minus James we’re flying back into Chicago. It was a cloudy and pitch black night, the private DC-7 beginning to get on approach for the landing in Chicago. Over rural Illinois, about 30 minutes from safety, the pilots began to notice an odd amount of turbulence and vibrating. The pilots, a falcon and an eagle, began radioing the tower that they were having issues.
> “Tower, this is Falcon 3, we appear to be having engine trouble, can you cle-“
> ...



Saldana didn't have time to be shocked about Fang's sudden death, he sprinted out of their the minute that Hans said "retreat". Harvey hadn't actually entered the building with them, and he sure didn't seem surprised when they all came out. He was leaning against the car nonchalantly, and just got in the car when Saldana made his way over to him.


----------



## Seph (Feb 15, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> As the Blackpaws killed the guards in the lobby rather loudly, the alarm had been sounded and the Whitepaws inside had taken their posts. As Fang cockily made his way to the double doors at the end of the hall, two heavily armored oxen wearing armor and wielding MG 08/15 machine guns busted through, catching Fang by surprise. The quickly filled him with lead as he was slaughtered, dropping his weapon and falling to the ground, bleeding out as he laid to rest in his own blood. They turned their gaze on the remaining Blackpaws behind the man trap, readying their weapons to fire again. Hans saw this unfold and his eyes went wide, his boss quickly killed off and the armed oxen snorting in their direction. The Doberman quickly backed up and turned for the front door. “...Lads, ve need to abort. Ve have no chance against that.” He moved quickly to exit, not waiting for them as he wanted to get out of the hot zone.
> 
> Meanwhile stateside, the Whitepaws minus James we’re flying back into Chicago. It was a cloudy and pitch black night, the private DC-7 beginning to get on approach for the landing in Chicago. Over rural Illinois, about 30 minutes from safety, the pilots began to notice an odd amount of turbulence and vibrating. The pilots, a falcon and an eagle, began radioing the tower that they were having issues.
> “Tower, this is Falcon 3, we appear to be having engine trouble, can you cle-“
> ...



Augustus wasn’t expecting what happened next, one second the strong, authoritative scent of Fang was there, the next it was replaced by blood and gunpowder. Augustus looked to see that the leader had fallen, his shock was soon replaced by one desire. Fang’s fur, he had small amounts that the wolf had shed in the past, but what he really wanted was some of the that golden fur on his chest. He was sure that that had the purest scent of it, and he was willing to risk his life to get it. What would be the point of going on living if he missed this golden opportunity.

He was focused on one thing, getting that fur, and no bullets or words from his compatriots could stop him now. Augustus threw his rifle out the front door and lunges through the double doors. He had drawn his knife during the jump and when he landed he wasted no time. There was bullets whizzing around him, some might have hit him, but that wasn’t important now. He had wanted a piece of that fur ever since he found out about the golden spot. Augustus cut through the old bosses clothes and quickly got to his fur. He cut out a small clump of flesh and fur and stuffed in a pack on his side before rolling backwards and onto his feet, then out of the front door. The whole thing had happened so fast he wasn’t sure if he had gotten hit, the new blood spots on his shirt couldn’t have been from him. Augustus chuckled madly as he followed the rest of them out of the war zone, his injuries were of no concern to him, he got something more valuable that life itself today.

Sal had woken up late that morning, the waitress was already gone, it wasn't a surprise, few had ever been able to sleep as long as Sal after a night of drinking. He didn't even remember most the night before, but the important parts surely remained. Sal had a smile on his face as he put on the prison clothes and grabbed his cane. He stood up and headed out of the hotel, still a little groggy. Eventually he found Isabella, got his nose checked, she led him to some little cat who needed workers. Then he boarded a plane and promptly went back to sleep on the plane, until he was woken up by some turbulence. Sal had been on planes before, it beat driving a tank, mostly because you could actually breath, so he thought nothing of it. Right as he started to close his eyes again he heard an explosion, and an explosion on something this high in the air was never good. He clutched the sides of his seat and he waited to see what would happen.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Feb 16, 2020)

Peter was getting ready to settle down in his seat and take a nap, when he felt the whole plane shake and rattle beneath him. He could hear the loud sound of an explosion and it was then that he knew that they were really experiencing one of his worst fears since going on one of these things. The plane was falling in midair. 

He tried his best to stay calm, but it was really hard being in a falling plane and all. He tried looking  around, hoping the others were at least okay, but his body wouldn't move from his seat out of fear.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Feb 16, 2020)

The oxen saw Gus sprint in and cut a chunk of Fang's fur away, spraying in his direction as the slowly began to advance. A few bullets hit him, but most missed. They watched the rest of the Blackpaws retreat, except for Rema. The saw the grenade dink in between them and they kicked it backwards, it rolling away behind them and exploding, dealing little damage to the armoured bovines. They aimed at Rema through the man trap gates, spraying him down with lead and putting him on the ground, mortally wounded. The pair could tell he wasn't dead, so they shot more at him, skin and blood flying as he was turned into swiss cheese.
Meanwhile, Hans had sprinted to his car and saw Augustus coming out. He motioned for him to come to him and get in. "Quick, ve must leave before the law arrives!" He got in the driver seat and put it in reverse, not even noticing Rema had been left behind to die. He screeched out the parking lot and took off down the main road, quickly getting away from the other Blackpaws and the hot zone. He was panting slightly, thinking about what had just happened. He drove in silence as his heart rate slowly went back down, gripping his steering wheel with an iron grip. He shakily sighed and spoke to the bloodhound beside him. "_Herr _Augustus... do you vant me to drop you off somewhere? I... I think I'm done with MS. Ve have no leader... and I am not taking responsibility. I think I am going to go try to live life... or turn myself in. I don't know what to do."
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Stateside, Jack and Jax had been chilling in the plane, conversing and working a crossword from a newspaper. Sabrina had sat in the front and had been cleaning her .45, thinking of how she'd get her revenge on Fang when the plane suddenly began its screaming descent. The jackals were stunned as the paper flew from their paws, the pair looking at each other and realizing this could be the end. They gripped their seats in fear and Jack managed to sputter out some words. "J-Jax... I love you brother, good times and bad... we're about to see _madre y padre _again..."
Jax was beginning to hyperventilate a bit when his brother spoke. He reached and held his paw tightly, a tear falling down his face as he nodded. "_Si, mi hermano.~" _The two Jackals embraced each other tightly as they discreetly wept.

Sash had woken up from a nap and was going to ask Akako how far away they were when the event happened, making a sharp gasp as Akako grabbed her and her stomach lurched into her throat. She had one paw gripping the seat tightly and another in Akako's lap, breathing quickly and panting before being hit with a wave of calm. She took a deep breath and looked to her lover, placing a finger on Akako's snoot and shushing her softly in the chaos. "Hush now, _moya lyubov... _we will see each other at pearly gates... we will see our maker, together... I love you, ver much. Everything will be ok." She held her kitsune lover close, softly crying in her neck as they embraced.

The pilots had been able to steady the spin but not able to pull up far enough, the plane going from ten thousand feet to two in a matter of seconds. They were finally able to level out a bit as they went from flying over a forest to farms, the smoking plane getting the tiny town's attention. The two birds saw a large swath of farmland and knew this would have to do, killing throttle and descending. "Mayday, mayday, this is Falcon 3 in the blind, we are hard landing in Illinois, lat is 40.4, long is -89... I love you, Kelsey, take care of our ki-"

The plane made contact with the farmland pretty roughly, the backend catching first and causing the nose to slam into the terrain. This whiplash effect slammed both pilots into their consoles, killing them instantly. As the DC-7 skidded across the land, the left-wing caught the ground and caused the plane to spin in a counter-clockwise motion, the wing ripping off and exposing the cabin, also causing jet fuel to go everywhere. The plane continued to skid as the terrified furs screamed, held their loved ones, or sat petrified in fear. After a minute or so, the plane had come to a rest, the right-wing fuel tank punctured by debris and beginning to leak near the engine, which was still hot and sparking occasionally. The nose had been torn open also, the two deceased pilots barely in their seats. The tail section had been ripped off completely, exposing the back of the plane and anyone nearby to the environment. The air stunk of metal and fuel, the fumes growing stronger by the minute. Sabrina had unfortunately chosen a seat near the engine, now barely conscious and close to a dangerous situation.

Sash had screamed into Akako until they came to a stop, holding her so tight that she had accidentally clawed her lover. The russian slowly lifted her head up to see the wreckage, to smell the smoke and metal and fuel. She could barely whisper as she spoke again. "A-Akako... are you ok?" She shakily set her paw on her neck to feel her pulse, to check she was alive.

The jackals had held each other and had been thrown out the back of the plane when the tail was ripped off, the pair tumbling and rolling across as the plane kept going. They stopped about fifty feet before the plane did, Jack coming away with no major injuries as he had simply been rolled like a rag doll. Jax, on the other hand, was not as lucky. The initial tumble had caused him to break the leg James had broken many months back as he screamed in pain, rolling along with his brother. Once the duo stopped, Jax could barely breathe, shock robbing him of breath and the pain barely getting to him, but he knew something was wrong. "J-Jack... I th-think I broke my leg. I-it doesn't feel right."
Jack slowly sat up and patted himself down, scratches beginning to bleed and bruises beginning to form, but he was ok. He looked over and saw Jax's leg pointing at a slightly odd angle. He sighed and rubbed his face before speaking. "A-at least we're alive... let's see i-if anyone else survived." Jack slowly but surely got to his feet, helped his brother up, put his arm over his neck, and slowly began to limp to the crash site.

The townspeople of the farming community had seen and watched as this plane went down in their own backyards. The had called the fire department and ambulance and began to get ready to try and see if they could help the Whitepaws.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Feb 16, 2020)

Peter had been thrown out of the plane as it crashed, landing and rolling down a grassy hill. He hadn't broken anything thankfully, not having landed in an awkward position. He was extremely shaken up however, and laid on his back trying to get his bearings together after the crash. He decided he'd give himself a few seconds before standing up straight away, just to check for any other injuries he might've missed on initially finding nothing of his was broken.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Feb 16, 2020)

"Aaaaggh!!", Rema screamed as the rounds exploded into his chest. Falling to the ground the drinks in his bag smashed open mixing into his bright red blood. His prized picture fell from his front pocket and sloshed to the floor. Slowly red ooze and whiskey corroded the image of the fruit bat and hedgehog couple. "Marie...", he smiled finding joy within his death, "hehehe...I'm...coming home". And with that the self dubbed "dead man" returned to the grave. Soon to be reunited with his beloved in the great beyond.



_Dammit I'm out of a job_, Miguel irritatingly thought,_ I'm not about to stick around when the "Immortal Fang" is pronounced dead_. He turned to Saladana and reevaluated his mental statement. _Well...I guess I'll go where he goes, I don't want to leave him. I don't know know what I'd do if I did.
_
___________________________________________

Akako opened her eyes to the destruction around her. Tears obscuring the view of the ruins around her. "Sashenka", she whimpered, "w-we're alive!". She embraced the wolf in a mix of laughter and crying.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Feb 16, 2020)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Saldana didn't have time to be shocked about Fang's sudden death, he sprinted out of their the minute that Hans said "retreat". Harvey hadn't actually entered the building with them, and he sure didn't seem surprised when they all came out. He was leaning against the car nonchalantly, and just got in the car when Saldana made his way over to him.





GrimnCoyote said:


> Miguel sprinted with the rest of the group. His mind in a daze after the shocking sudden nature of Fang's death. _What the hell!_, he thought firing aimlessly behind himself, _that was the man man who founded the MS23. The vicious animal that is said to be feared by even death herself. That guy who everyone bolsters up as being this terrifying entity who just died in the gutter like that._



Doyle had ran over to his car and motioned for Harvey, Saldana, and Miguel to get in. He hopped into the driver's seat, turned it up, and pressed hard on the gas petal, driving off with a screech and driving fast and out of there. 

"UNBELIEVABLE! UN-FUCKING-BELIEVABLE!" The rat yell as he makes a sharp turn and tries to lose track so that no one could chase them. He didn't know where Hans were going nor he cared. All he wanted to do is to escape with the others and be far away as possible. He growls and goes on a rant. "Of all the missions we've been on this is _the_ worse of all! The Don is dead. The Blackpaws are screwed. And now the enemy is onto us! I don't know about you gentlemen, but I am officially retiring from the MS23 and getting the hell out of here! As soon as we're in the clear, I'm dropping the three of you off somewhere safe and we will be parting ways."


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Fia and the others are seen at the International Airport of Paris, getting ready to get their tickets so they can head to Italy. Fia came up to the flight attendant to get ready to go on board, but the female hedgehog stopped her. "My apologies, mademoiselle, but I cannot let you through."  The feline looked at her in shock and asks, "Why not? I have my ticket, and I have matters to attend to. So give me a reason why I cannot pass!"

"Because there is no need to go to Italy, luv." said a female, British voice. 

Fia's aquarmine eyes widen as she turns around to see a beautiful, beige and white Charles Spaniel with large, teal eyes. She's wearing a uniform similar to Isabella and Satine's- a white, collared shirt with a black tie, royal blue coat and skirt, black gloves, and black heels. She also had two, black ribbons tied to her ears to look like ponytails. The feline sighed and smiled to the canine. "Ariel."

"Fiametta."

The two walked over and embraced each other in a hug and then let go. "What are you doing here?"

"I am here to stop you from wasting a trip to Italy, and give you information on what has happened. The Whitepaws had escaped." Ariel explained.

"WHAT?!?!" Fia cried out in alarm while the others looked at them strangely. 

The Charles Spaniel shushed her before speaking again. "I will explain everything. Now let us get going, alright?" The two looked to the group as Fia started the introduction. "Everyone, this is my associate and friend, Ariel Charleston." 

"A pleasure to meet you." Ariel greeted and does a nod to her head and smiled.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Feb 16, 2020)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "Aaaaggh!!", Rema screamed as the rounds exploded into his chest. Falling to the ground the drinks in his bag smashed open mixing into his bright red blood. His prized picture fell from his front pocket and sloshed to the floor. Slowly red ooze and whiskey corroded the image of the fruit bat and hedgehog couple. "Marie...", he smiled finding joy within his death, "hehehe...I'm...coming home". And with that the self dubbed "dead man" returned to the grave. Soon to be reunited with his beloved in the great beyond.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Harvey sat in the back of the car with Saldana and Miguel, quiet as a mouse but oddly content. Saldana could feel an odd..._happy? _Feeling coming off of him. The Hare seemed to be sitting back in his seat, relaxed as ever as if their boss didn't just hit bite the dust. Saldana shook his head at him, but then stopped. He looked at Harvey a look of realization coming across his face.

"Our Boss is dead..." he said, slowly. Harvey nodded. 

"Yep, that old geezer's gone now." A smile slowly spread across his lips. "And you know what that means right?"

_I don't have to kill Peter Niveus anymore. I don't have to redeem myself to be a Blackpaw...because the Blackpaw's aren't even a thing anymore with Fang gone. _Saldana began to smile then, chuckling lightly. "Holy shit, Harvey! I don't mean to sound macabre but Fang being six feet under is the best thing that's ever happened to me as of this moment!" He exclaimed happily. 

"I know, right? No more taking orders from that old coot anymore, I'm finding work else where." Harvey laughed. "And to think before we set off I was joking about how I tired I was of babysitting your ass! I guess I got my wish _way _sooner than I expected, huh? No more chasing rabbits for _either _of us." 

The two of them laughed cheerily together, now that they were finally free of the weight of redemption. _No more chasing rabbits, huh? _ Saldana thought. He could get quite used to no longer having to hunt down Peter Niveus, or sleeping peacefully knowing Fang would never find out about the incident years ago when he was just starting out. 

Harvey nudged his shoulder a little. "So now that we're all free from Fang's hold, what are you gonna do with your life?" He asked him. "I mean, I was training you when were Blackpaw's....but I've kind of taught you everything I know. Talk about one hell of a graduation, am I right?" Harvey chuckled. 

Saldana thought about it for awhile. "I honestly...don't know. But now that I think about it, I'm not quite out of the woodwork yet. I have to make something up to an old friend of mine first." He told the Hare. 

"Still trying to redeem yourself? After you just got freed from...having to redeem yourself?" Harvey sighed. "Sounds kind of backwards to me, but then again who am I to judge. I'm going to be following you for work anyway. I just won't be baby sitting you anymore." 

Saldana smiled, and nodded. "Sounds like a plan to me. First things first is finding out where my old friend is." He said.

"Well? They got a name?"

"Lainey. Her name was Lainey." He answered. "I kind of...turned my back on her when I joined the Blackpaws. It's a long story." 
................................................



HopeTLioness said:


> Doyle had ran over to his car and motioned for Harvey, Saldana, and Miguel to get in. He hopped into the driver's seat, turned it up, and pressed hard on the gas petal, driving off with a screech and driving fast and out of there.
> 
> "UNBELIEVABLE! UN-FUCKING-BELIEVABLE!" The rat yell as he makes a sharp turn and tries to lose track so that no one could chase them. He didn't know where Hans were going nor he cared. All he wanted to do is to escape with the others and be far away as possible. He growls and goes on a rant. "Of all the missions we've been on this is _the_ worse of all! The Don is dead. The Blackpaws are screwed. And now the enemy is onto us! I don't know about you gentlemen, but I am officially retiring from the MS23 and getting the hell out of here! As soon as we're in the clear, I'm dropping the three of you off somewhere safe and we will be parting ways."
> 
> ...



"Forget about pleasantries, tell us more about the Whitepaw's who escaped, dammit!" Zach exclaimed. Umbra stood beside him, very shocked.

"I am also very interested in hearing that as well." He said. He couldn't quite believe that they had managed to break out of a high security Italian prison all on their own. It was unthinkable to him. 

Elvyra crossed her arms, her foot tapping impatiently on the floor. "We can talk and walk at the same time, lets just get going so she can explain what she means." She said.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Feb 16, 2020)

"Change of plans, easier now, better", Cameron emerged alongside Arthur. "New leader, pleasure to make acquaintance".

"Well reckon we ain't gotta get our hands dirty...yet. Hello there my name Arthur but my friend call me Arty". He removes his hat and smiles. Holding out his hand he says, "hopefully we can be friends but I reckon that decision is up to you".


----------



## Seph (Feb 16, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> The oxen saw Gus sprint in and cut a chunk of Fang's fur away, spraying in his direction as the slowly began to advance. A few bullets hit him, but most missed. They watched the rest of the Blackpaws retreat, except for Rema. The saw the grenade dink in between them and they kicked it backwards, it rolling away behind them and exploding, dealing little damage to the armoured bovines. They aimed at Rema through the man trap gates, spraying him down with lead and putting him on the ground, mortally wounded. The pair could tell he wasn't dead, so they shot more at him, skin and blood flying as he was turned into swiss cheese.
> Meanwhile, Hans had sprinted to his car and saw Augustus coming out. He motioned for him to come to him and get in. "Quick, ve must leave before the law arrives!" He got in the driver seat and put it in reverse, not even noticing Rema had been left behind to die. He screeched out the parking lot and took off down the main road, quickly getting away from the other Blackpaws and the hot zone. He was panting slightly, thinking about what had just happened. He drove in silence as his heart rate slowly went back down, gripping his steering wheel with an iron grip. He shakily sighed and spoke to the bloodhound beside him. "_Herr _Augustus... do you vant me to drop you off somewhere? I... I think I'm done with MS. Ve have no leader... and I am not taking responsibility. I think I am going to go try to live life... or turn myself in. I don't know what to do."
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Stateside, Jack and Jax had been chilling in the plane, conversing and working a crossword from a newspaper. Sabrina had sat in the front and had been cleaning her .45, thinking of how she'd get her revenge on Fang when the plane suddenly began its screaming descent. The jackals were stunned as the paper flew from their paws, the pair looking at each other and realizing this could be the end. They gripped their seats in fear and Jack managed to sputter out some words. "J-Jax... I love you brother, good times and bad... we're about to see _madre y padre _again..."
> ...


Augustus scrambled over to the car, smiling madly as he got in. After they were far enough away he brought out the clump of fur he had taken from Fang and started stripping the flesh of it. He was focused on his task when Hans asked him a question. He looked up and then to Hans in surprise. "You what? You're done? Hans "The Judge" Richter, is done?" Augustus scoffed at the idea. "Of all the people I would have thought you would jump at the idea of taking control. Let me tell you something Hans. You're never really done, you're in too deep, we all are, eventually they'll find you, and your whole world will come crashing down around you, and it'll be the Whitepaws behind it." Augustus said as he went back to stripping off the flesh. "But, I do wish you luck in trying to make yourself a life...drop me off at HQ, I've some things there I'll need. I can find my way after that." Augustus said, not even looking at Hans.

Sal was clutching the arms of the seat hard enough to make his hand ache, but he didn't get any rest  before the plane crashed and he was sent flying. Sal hit the seat in front of him before going tumbling out onto the grassy hills below. He groaned in pain as he laid face down on the grass, he had taken more injuries in the past couple days than ever before in his life, and it was starting to set in on the aging bear.

Howard had been looking forward to actually doing the job, but apparently the people they were supposed to be saving had already saved themselves. He was a little disappointed but it didn’t look like their job was over yet. "Howard." He said introducing himself before deciding to move on quickly. "So...I'm guessing we have to find them then." Howard said.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Feb 16, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Fia and the others are seen at the International Airport of Paris, getting ready to get their tickets so they can head to Italy. Fia came up to the flight attendant to get ready to go onboard, but the female hedgehog stopped her. "My apologies, mademoiselle, but I cannot let you through."  The feline looked at her in shock and asks, "Why not? I have my ticket, and I have matters to attend to. So give me a reason why I cannot pass!"
> 
> "Because there is no need to go to Italy, luv." said a female, British voice.
> 
> ...


Charles had been watching planes come and go out the large window but his keen ears were listening to the conversation between Fia and the French flight attendant. He then heard the voice of one of his own countrywomen and turned towards the two, listening to the canine explain the bois they were supposed to rescue had escaped. "You must be joking!" He said, shocked and stunned. "For formalities, my name is Charles Garrick, God save the King, but, do tell, how did they escape? Were they not in a high-security prison?"


Seph said:


> Augustus scrambled over to the car, smiling madly as he got in. After they were far enough away he brought out the clump of fur he had taken from Fang and started stripping the flesh of it. He was focused on his task when Hans asked him a question. He looked up and then to Hans in surprise. "You what? You're done? Hans "The Judge" Richter, is done?" Augustus scoffed at the idea. "Of all the people I would have thought you would jump at the idea of taking control. Let me tell you something Hans. You're never really done, you're in too deep, we all are, eventually they'll find you, and your whole world will come crashing down around you, and it'll be the Whitepaws behind it." Augustus said as he went back to stripping off the flesh. "But, I do wish you luck in trying to make yourself a life...drop me off at HQ, I've some things there I'll need. I can find my way after that." Augustus said, not even looking at Hans.


Hans shook his head as he drove off down to the MS HQ. "_Nein... _I vill not become captain of sinking ship. And I know _they'll _find me... I'm vanted for var crimes, heh. It'll be vhatever remnant of the Whitepaws survived, or the German government. Maybe I can hide it out in the country... or America, or South America... I dunno." Hans sighed and after a few minutes arrived at the HQ. He stopped and looked to Gus and spoke softly. "Good luck, _Herr _Augustus. It's been a ride fighting with you."


Liseran Thistle said:


> Peter had been thrown out of the plane as it crashed, landing and rolling down a grassy hill. He hadn't broken anything thankfully, not having landed in an awkward position. He was extremely shaken up however, and laid on his back trying to get his bearings together after the crash. He decided he'd give himself a few seconds before standing up straight away, just to check for any other injuries he might've missed on initially finding nothing of his was broken.





GrimnCoyote said:


> Akako opened her eyes to the destruction around her. Tears obscuring the view of the ruins around her. "Sashenka", she whimpered, "w-we're alive!". She embraced the wolf in a mix of laughter and crying.





Seph said:


> Sal was clutching the arms of the seat hard enough to make his hand ache, but he didn't get any rest before the plane crashed and he was sent flying. Sal hit the seat in front of him before going tumbling out onto the grassy hills below. He groaned in pain as he laid face down on the grass, he had taken more injuries in the past couple days than ever before in his life, and it was starting to set in on the aging bear.


Sash could barely breathe, not sure how they had been able to stay in their seat as Akako showed she was alive. She sighed in relief and tried to laugh, however when she did she felt a sharp pain in her ribs. She grimaced and whimpered, holding her ribs and cursing softly. "I think I broke rib... it hurts to breathe. W-we need to get out of here..."

Meanwhile, Sabrina had become conscious and alert of her predicament. She had been thrown from her seat against the cabin wall, about 5 feet from the pool of fuel forming and a hot engine. She grimaced and growled in pain, trying to get herself free. She had undone her safety belt when another BOOM! shook the wreckage, a spark reaching the pool of fuel and causing a fireball, which lit leaking fuel from the right engine and caused a barrage of shrapnel to go out. At this moment, a piece of shrapnel from the wing flew into the cabin, striking Sabrina on the crown of the head and digging deep into her skull. A loud, pained scream filled the cabin before silence fell once more, the shrapnel ironically looking like a crown as the feline died in her seat.

Sash heard this and covered her head, waiting for silence before slowly looking up, seeing Sabrina with the fatal piece of shrapnel and gasping. She slowly got to her feet and stumbled into the aisle, leaning against the other seats as the plane was crooked. "Akako... White Queen is dead. We _must _leave, or we will have same fate."


----------



## Seph (Feb 17, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Charles had been watching planes come and go out the large window but his keen ears were listening to the conversation between Fia and the French flight attendant. He then heard the voice of one of his own countrywomen and turned towards the two, listening to the canine explain the bois they were supposed to rescue had escaped. "You must be joking!" He said, shocked and stunned. "For formalities, my name is Charles Garrick, God save the King, but, do tell, how did they escape? Were they not in a high-security prison?"
> 
> Hans shook his head as he drove off down to the MS HQ. "_Nein... _I vill not become captain of sinking ship. And I know _they'll _find me... I'm vanted for war crimes, heh. It'll be vhatever remnant of the Whitepaws survived, or the German government. Maybe I can hide it out in the country... or America, or South America... I dunno." Hans sighed and after a few minutes arrived at the HQ. He stopped and looked to Gus and spoke softly. "Good luck, _Herr _Augustus. It's been a ride fighting with you."
> 
> ...


Augustus looked over and offered his paw for a shake, after they shook he started to get out. "Good luck Hans, and if you ever need something, find me." Augustus said as he got out, he stored Fang's fur in his satchel and went inside the HQ. News hadn't reached the ms23 members inside and when he walked in, a gorilla standing near the door came up to him. 
"What happened? Where is everyone else." The Gorilla asked as he neared Augustus. Augustus rolled his eyes at the questions and decided to keep it vague to not shock the poor apes's mind.

"You'll find out soon." Augustus replied as he walked past him and into the locker room where he left his bag. He reached his locker and took out the bag, feasting his eyes on the many clumps of fur laid out inside, the scent of so many hit his nose like the smell of rain of a hot day. He smiled as he added the golden fur into his collection, it added a certain level of power and authority to the scent that it even more euphoric than before. Augustus didn't have time to take in the scent though, he had to get himself a way out. Augustus closed up the bag and walked out, the same gorilla was standing at the entrance waiting to ask him more. The gorilla was about to speak when Augustus cut him off. "Tell whoever ends up in charge that they can find me here." Augustus said as he handed the Gorilla and address for a home in South Australia. Augustus walked away before the gorilla could ask him anything else. He then walked out of the base and into the city, intending to make it back to Australia.

Sal was laying out on the dirt when he heard more explosions, he ducked his head in as he waited to see what would happen. The sound was very familiar to him, he heard it many times back in the war, but usually he was behind thick armour. Sal didn't move as more explosions happened and someone screamed, he didn't want to get killed himself after only just joining this group.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Feb 17, 2020)

"Yes let us...leave", rising up and helping Sashenka she felt woozy. The sudden shift in altitude had clear effects on the small kitsune. Three steps out onto the open field she collapsed to her knees. Hands holding head she grimaced. The pain in her head was tremendous, even enough to take attention away from the two gashes on her back created by the wolf.

___________________________________________

Once at HQ Miguel stepped off the car. He pointed to his wrist like a watch, then Saladana, and finally the groud before nodding basically saying "lets meet back up in a bit". Casually he made his way into the barracks building. Over to his bunk and began to pack.

Soon Morgan snuck over to the tiger. "Miguel yah gotta minute", the short creature sounded odd, "It's uh...important". Turning to his old friend the tiger nodded sitting down. "Well yah see I've been a bit to harsh on yah lately. Spose I'm getting old and I spose yah getting old and that's the matter. See yah ain't the same kitten no more, the little kitten I raised. Yah an adult now and that...that...that scares me. But now I realise yah gotta good head on yah shoulders and I'm just being ah overprotective senile fennec who I guess misses being well...a dad".

Miguel didn't know what to think. The fennec fox had never opened up like this before.

"Wait there's uh...there's more", he said rubbing his head, "this bat, Saladana. I know how yah feel about him. I've seen yah with plenty ah girls before but I ain't ever seen yah in love with one. Now when you look at this Saladana guy I see something in your face. Yah happy, interested, slightly scared, and hopeful. Yah in love ain't cha?", Morgan asked already knowing the answer.

Startled the feline blushed brightly under his fur. His mind frantically thinking, _oh god is it that obvious!?. Am I really in love with Saladana!?.
_
Resting a hand on Miguels shoulder he smiled. "It's ok boy", Morgan said reassuringly, "there's a time and ah place to make fun and this ain't it. I don't care who yah choose to be with. Yah my son and even though we're not biological we're family and I'll support you either way".

Now crying the tiger hugged his father. The old man comforting the boy he helped become a man.

"It's alright boy", he said holding back his own tears, "it's alright". After a while the two let go of each other. "Packing yah bags huh?. Good, I was think of leaving too, maybe retiring to a nice cottage in the woods. Where ever yah going Miguel just remember if yah ever need help call me, I'll be there".

Soon both parties departed to there own devices. Miguel finished packing his possessions into a duffle bag and was now looking for Saladana._ I'm in love with Saladana?_, he thought returning to the last place they were. _It all makes sense now, I'm in love with him!. I gotta tell him, oh god I hope he feels the same._


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Feb 17, 2020)

Seph said:


> Augustus looked over and offered his paw for a shake, after they shook he started to get out. "Good luck Hans, and if you ever need something, find me." Augustus said as he got out, he stored Fang's fur in his satchel and went inside the HQ. News hadn't reached the ms23 members inside and when he walked in, a gorilla standing near the door came up to him.
> "What happened? Where is everyone else." The Gorilla asked as he neared Augustus. Augustus rolled his eyes at the questions and decided to keep it vague to not shock the poor apes's mind.
> 
> "You'll find out soon." Augustus replied as he walked past him and into the locker room where he left his bag. He reached his locker and took out the bag, feasting his eyes on the many clumps of fur laid out inside, the scent of so many hit his nose like the smell of rain of a hot day. He smiled as he added the golden fur into his collection, it added a certain level of power and authority to the scent that is even more euphoric than before. Augustus didn't have time to take in the scent though, he had to get himself a way out. Augustus closed up the bag and walked out, the same gorilla was standing at the entrance waiting to ask him more. The gorilla was about to speak when Augustus cut him off. "Tell whoever ends up in charge that they can find me here," Augustus said as he handed the Gorilla and address for a home in South Australia. Augustus walked away before the gorilla could ask him anything else. He then walked out of the base and into the city, intending to make it back to Australia.


Hans nodded and watched him head inside, sighing as he put it in drive and went down the road. He had all his equipment in his car and his clothes in his hotel. He wasn't too sure where to go, as his world had pretty much imploded on itself. He decided the best course of action was to employ his services somewhere else. Where... he didn't know. He could defect to the Whitepaws, take down his now disavowed former mafia. He could work for Stef, be a soldier and get rich. After a few minutes of thought, he decided that the Maiones would be his best hope. He needed a minute to be out in the open, to not have someone pointing a gun at him. He came to the five-star hotel that the Maiones were at and parked outside before walking in. He did his hair as he walked, coming to the desk with a smile on his face and speaking near-perfect french.
_"Please send a bellboy to the room of Miss Hope McCallister and to Mister Stefano Maione. Tell them a German has come to see them."_
The doe working the desk nodded, sending a young fox pup to fetch them. He quickly made his way to the large suite they were all staying in and knocked softly, awaiting a response from the lions.


GrimnCoyote said:


> "Yes let us...leave", rising up and helping Sashenka she felt woozy. The sudden shift in altitude had clear effects on the small kitsune. Three steps out onto the open field she collapsed to her knees. Hands holding head she grimaced. The pain in her head was tremendous, even enough to take attention away from the two gashes on her back created by the wolf.


Sash watched her lover collapse in the plane and gasped, painfully bending down and taking her arm. "It is ok... I got you." She strained to put the kitsune on her shoulders in a fireman carry, grimacing and howling in pain as her broken rib poke and prodded the soft tissue. She grit her teeth and began to walk... step, by step, by step. Finally after about a minute, even though it felt like an eternity, Sash safe got Akako out of the wreckage, coming down into the grassy field and dropping Akako from her back. Sash then collapsed on the ground face-first, howling and holding the bump on her ribs where the rib had broken clean from the cartilage holding it to the sternum and was poking the skin. Even with the adrenaline rushing through her, it was some of the worst pain she had felt in a long time. "_BLYAT!!... Moi grebanyye rebra bolyat iz-za etogo glupogo kuska bespoleznogo pilota!! (My fucking ribs hurt because of this stupid piece of shit worthless pilot!!)" _she exclaimed in anger and pain. She looked to the night sky and wept, hoping and praying help was coming. They had gotten so far... to come this short of being truly free would break her heart.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Feb 17, 2020)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "Yes let us...leave", rising up and helping Sashenka she felt woozy. The sudden shift in altitude had clear effects on the small kitsune. Three steps out onto the open field she collapsed to her knees. Hands holding head she grimaced. The pain in her head was tremendous, even enough to take attention away from the two gashes on her back created by the wolf.
> 
> ___________________________________________
> 
> ...



Saldana nodded as Miguel left, turning to Harvey. 

"So, where are we supposed to find this Lainey girl?" Harvey asked. 

Saldana shrugged. "I don't know where she is, but my old job used to be finding people when I was a Blackpaw. So I don't think it will take long." He said. The Hare nodded.

"Alright then, I'll be off. I'm going to go start packing up, then we can work on getting a lead for this girl. I have a place we can stay at besides this dump." He sad. "Not that it's much better, but it is my own place." He stalked off into the building, going straight for his room and began to pack. Saldana decided he'd also do the same, and headed inside as well. 
.................................................


Captain TrashPanda said:


> Hans nodded and watched him head inside, sighing as he put it in drive and went down the road. He had all his equipment in his car and his clothes in his hotel. He wasn't too sure where to go, as his world had pretty much imploded on itself. He decided the best course of action was to employ his services somewhere else. Where... he didn't know. He could defect to the Whitepaws, take down his now disavowed former mafia. He could work for Stef, be a soldier and get rich. After a few minutes of thought, he decided that the Maiones would be his best hope. He needed a minute to be out in the open, to not have someone pointing a gun at him. He came to the five-star hotel that the Maiones were at and parked outside before walking in. He did his hair as he walked, coming to the desk with a smile on his face and speaking near-perfect french.
> _"Please send a bellboy to the room of Miss Hope McCallister and to Mister Stefano Maione. Tell them a German has come to see them."_
> The doe working the desk nodded, sending a young fox pup to fetch them. He quickly made his way to the large suite they were all staying in and knocked softly, awaiting a response from the lions.
> 
> Sash watched her lover collapse in the plane and gasped, painfully bending down and taking her arm. "It is ok... I got you." She strained to put the kitsune on her shoulders in a fireman carry, grimacing and howling in pain as her broken rib poke and prodded the soft tissue. She grit her teeth and began to walk... step, by step, by step. Finally after about a minute, even though it felt like an eternity, Sash safe got Akako out of the wreckage, coming down into the grassy field and dropping Akako from her back. Sash then collapsed on the ground face-first, howling and holding the bump on her ribs where the rib had broken clean from the cartilage holding it to the sternum and was poking the skin. Even with the adrenaline rushing through her, it was some of the worst pain she had felt in a long time. "_BLYAT!!... Moi grebanyye rebra bolyat iz-za etogo glupogo kuska bespoleznogo pilota!! (My fucking ribs hurt because of this stupid piece of shit worthless pilot!!)" _she exclaimed in anger and pain. She looked to the night sky and wept, hoping and praying help was coming. They had gotten so far... to come this short of being truly free would break her heart.




Peter had finally got his bearings together, and stood up taking in the wreckage of the plane. He could see some blurry shapes moving in between the shadows of the fire from the plane. One such blurry shape seemed to be a little ways off from him, and he immediately knew it was Sashenka and Akako by the loud cursing in russian. He hobbled over to them, wondering how he could help. "Are you two okay?" He shouted, limping a little on a slightly sprained ankle.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Feb 17, 2020)

"Erg...I am fine", Akako says through a pain ridden voice, "s-she is...not". Dragging herself forward the kitsune held Sashenka. "It's okay my love...I'm here", she brushed the hair from her face. "Peter! you are close with Zachary. Surely he has taught you medical knowledge. Please help her".


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Feb 17, 2020)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Saldana nodded as Miguel left, turning to Harvey.
> 
> "So, where are we supposed to find this Lainey girl?" Harvey asked.
> 
> ...





GrimnCoyote said:


> "Erg...I am fine", Akako says through a pain ridden voice, "s-she is...not". Dragging herself forward the kitsune held Sashenka. "It's okay my love...I'm here", she brushed the hair from her face. "Peter! you are close with Zachary. Surely he has taught you medical knowledge. Please help her".


Sash groaned as she heard Peter’s voice echo in her head, rubbing her face and shakily pointing to the lump just under her breasts. “M-my rib... broken, at least,” was all she could get out. She howled softly as she reached back for Akako, blindly feeling for any part of her and taking hold of her arm. “Hurts... _chertovski bolno! (It fucking hurts!)” _She sobbed and coughed a bit, making it hurt worse. She howled loudly in agony as she looked to Peter. “Please... get help! Surely... surely f-farmer nearby. Just g-get someone here.”


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Feb 17, 2020)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "Erg...I am fine", Akako says through a pain ridden voice, "s-she is...not". Dragging herself forward the kitsune held Sashenka. "It's okay my love...I'm here", she brushed the hair from her face. "Peter! you are close with Zachary. Surely he has taught you medical knowledge. Please help her".





Captain TrashPanda said:


> Sash groaned as she heard Peter’s voice echo in her head, rubbing her face and shakily pointing to the lump just under her breasts. “M-my rib... broken, at least,” was all she could get out. She howled softly as she reached back for Akako, blindly feeling for any part of her and taking hold of her arm. “Hurts... _chertovski bolno! (It fucking hurts!)” _She sobbed and coughed a bit, making it hurt worse. She howled loudly in agony as she looked to Peter. “Please... get help! Surely... surely f-farmer nearby. Just g-get someone here.”



Peter stared at both of them, helplessly. "I'm sorry, I never really learned anything much about medicine, but I'll go and see who I can get for help." He said. He looked around and noticed that they had crashed near a small town. He made his way to where he could see the outlines of houses and roofs.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Feb 17, 2020)

Doyle took a deep breath and quietly drove while two of the members celebrated in the back. They soon came up to the MS HQ and stopped at the front. After the three furs got out, the rat looks at them. "Well, this is it. It was...more or less...interesting. I wish the best of luck to all of you. Until next time, gentlemen. " He bowed his head to them before driving off. 

About an hour later, he finally arrived at his hotel. He went up, entered his room, and was shock to see what happened inside.

The living room was in a mess with furniture flipped over, burnt marks on the walls, glass and vase shattered on the floor. And in the middle of the room is Tori, her hair down and looking a mess, and Noah, part of shirt burnt off, and his head stuck in decorative porcelain pot. The mouse is trying her hardest to pry off the pot off of him, not noticing Doyle had walked in. 

"Ngh! Why is this thing is so hard to come off?!?!?" Tori yelled as she continues to pull. 

Doyle just stood there, dumbfounded. 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



Captain TrashPanda said:


> Charles had been watching planes come and go out the large window but his keen ears were listening to the conversation between Fia and the French flight attendant. He then heard the voice of one of his own countrywomen and turned towards the two, listening to the canine explain the bois they were supposed to rescue had escaped. "You must be joking!" He said, shocked and stunned. "For formalities, my name is Charles Garrick, God save the King, but, do tell, how did they escape? Were they not in a high-security prison?"





Seph said:


> Howard had been looking forward to actually doing the job, but apparently the people they were supposed to be saving had already saved themselves. He was a little disappointed but it didn’t look like their job was over yet. "Howard." He said introducing himself before deciding to move on quickly. "So...I'm guessing we have to find them then." Howard said





GrimnCoyote said:


> "Change of plans, easier now, better", Cameron emerged alongside Arthur. "New leader, pleasure to make acquaintance".
> 
> "Well reckon we ain't gotta get our hands dirty...yet. Hello there my name Arthur but my friend call me Arty". He removes his hat and smiles. Holding out his hand he says, "hopefully we can be friends but I reckon that decision is up to you".





Liseran Thistle said:


> "Forget about pleasantries, tell us more about the Whitepaw's who escaped, dammit!" Zach exclaimed. Umbra stood beside him, very shocked.
> 
> "I am also very interested in hearing that as well." He said. He couldn't quite believe that they had managed to break out of a high security Italian prison all on their own. It was unthinkable to him.
> 
> Elvyra crossed her arms, her foot tapping impatiently on the floor. "We can talk and walk at the same time, lets just get going so she can explain what she means." She said.



"Yes, yes. You have many questions, and I am happy to answer them. However, we must leave so I can take you to our headquarters." Said Ariel.

"Headquarters? You mean the Whitepaws HQ?" Benjamin asks and the canine shook her head. "Oh no. The French Enforcement Division Headquarters. And we need to go now. Please follow me."

Ariel lead the group out of the airport and got into three cars that was waiting for them. An hour later, they made it to a huge, bronze and white embassy building with high, metal gates and guards at every posts. They drive up to the security guard station to check in before the guard let them through. They drove uphill to the roundabout and stopped where the main entrance were. The group of furs got out and walked through the glass doors and walked into the massive lobby with sitting areas, the front desk, large, double jointed staircases, and many rooms and entry way. Ariel and Fia went over to the front desk to check everyone in and passed them badges. Then, they went to the elevator to head to the eighth floor. 

The eighth floor is the top and main floor where the HQ's big boss's office is located. It is also the most heavily guarded floor in the building. As soon as the group walked out of the elevator,  they stopped to the front desk to check in, follow by removing everything out of their pockets and their bags. If there were weapons, they were confiscated and given a ticket to pick it up later. They also got a pat down, however, for the women, they let female workers pat them down. After being thoroughly checked, the group walked down the long corridor and stopped a few feet away in front of the large double doors. Ariel knocked on the door and waited for an answer. Soon, a female, red squirrel with green eyes and bright, red bobbed hair answered the door and looked to Ariel and Fia.

"Hello there, Rosa! Fancy seeing you, luv. I brought Fia and the people with her." Ariel reported with a smile. Fia nod her head to the squirrel. "Rosa."

"Fia." Rosa spoke flatly to her and then glanced at the group. "They are not allowed. He only wants to see you. Also, you will have to wait a moment. He's speaking with Satine and Isabella."

 "Oh!" Ariel exclaimed, "So they had finally arrived back from their mission."

Rosa nod her head. "Yes, and they brought back two individuals with them. A cat and a raccoon that is part of the Whitepaws. They're in the waiting room at the moment. Although, word of advice, don't approach the raccoon. He's a lunatic."

Ariel and Fia looked at her in surprise before the canine spoke, "He's mad? Then why is he here and not in the looney bin?" 

"Ask Satine. Apparently he's with her." The squirrel answered with a shrug. Fia sighed. "If he is who I think he is..." she glanced over at Paul with concern in her eyes, "then hopefully...his could recognize his cousin." Fia walked away and goes to the group. " We have to wait a moment. He's in a meeting right now."

Vince scoffed and turned away. "Great." Marshall nod his head and leaned against the wall. While Ariel talked to Rosa, Fia walked over to Paul. "Senore Paul, can I speak with you privately?"



Captain TrashPanda said:


> Hans nodded and watched him head inside, sighing as he put it in drive and went down the road. He had all his equipment in his car and his clothes in his hotel. He wasn't too sure where to go, as his world had pretty much imploded on itself. He decided the best course of action was to employ his services somewhere else. Where... he didn't know. He could defect to the Whitepaws, take down his now disavowed former mafia. He could work for Stef, be a soldier and get rich. After a few minutes of thought, he decided that the Maiones would be his best hope. He needed a minute to be out in the open, to not have someone pointing a gun at him. He came to the five-star hotel that the Maiones were at and parked outside before walking in. He did his hair as he walked, coming to the desk with a smile on his face and speaking near-perfect french.
> _"Please send a bellboy to the room of Miss Hope McCallister and to Mister Stefano Maione. Tell them a German has come to see them."_
> The doe working the desk nodded, sending a young fox pup to fetch them. He quickly made his way to the large suite they were all staying in and knocked softly, awaiting a response from the lions.



Soon, the door opened and it was Hope. She wore an emerald green dress, her hair pinned up in a bun, and wearing pearls and black high heels. She was surprised to see him standing there. "Oh, Mr. Ritcher! What a lovely surprise! Please, come in." She moved to the side and let him in. Once he entered the room, she closed the door. "I'm sorry to say that if you're looking for my father-in-law or my husband, they had left thirty minutes ago." She went over to the bar and looked back at him. "You're welcome to stay here and wait for them if you like. Shall I fix you a drink?"


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Feb 17, 2020)

Noah tried pushing the pot off to no avail. Inside it's confines the the muffled cries of the possum can be heard. "Mmmhhh!!! hggggnnneh!!! EERRRRMMM!!!", he yells before finally taking a step forward amd slipping. As the vase broke into a thousand pieces he gasped for air. "Oh thank god I'm out", he chuckled.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Feb 17, 2020)

Peter soon reached a barn and came upon an old man and his wife standing on their porch obviously looking at the wreckage. They were a pair of rabbits like he was, and they came up to him concerned. 

"No need for words son, just show us the way." Said the old man. He and his wife made their way over to where Sashenka and Akako were, and Peter explained that Sash had a broken rib. The old man and Peter helped carry Sash to their home, while the Wife helped Akako walk. 

"We have to go back, there were more passengers." Peter told the old man, who only nodded making his way to their home.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Feb 17, 2020)

GrimnCoyote said:


> Noah tried pushing the pot off to no avail. Inside it's confines the the muffled cries of the possum can be heard. "Mmmhhh!!! hggggnnneh!!! EERRRRMMM!!!", he yells before finally taking a step forward amd slipping. As the vase broke into a thousand pieces he gasped for air. "Oh thank god I'm out", he chuckled.



With one more pull, Tori finally set him free and dropped the vase. She panted a bit and let's out a sigh. She looked around the room and saw the mess they had made. "Oh no! Look at what we've done! Oh we're going to be in trouble if Master Doyle find this room in ruins!"

"Ahem."

She squeaked in alarm as she quickly turned to see the rat standing at the entrance into the living room. "M-MASTER DOYLE! Uh, wh-what a pleasant surprise. You're back a bit early!"

In a comedic moment, the curtain rods fell off and hit the floor with a loud thud.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Feb 17, 2020)

"Oh hello m-master D-d-doyle", Noah's eyes widened as he discovered the rats presences. "We uh...were just uh... ORGANISING, yeah that's it".

___________________________________________

Akako stumbled around as the elderly woman kept her upright. "It's alright Sashenka", she said looking of into the distance at the glimpse of a rising sun, "we're still free".


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Feb 17, 2020)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Peter soon reached a barn and came upon an old man and his wife standing on their porch obviously looking at the wreckage. They were a pair of rabbits like he was, and they came up to him concerned.
> 
> "No need for words son, just show us the way." Said the old man. He and his wife made their way over to where Sashenka and Akako were, and Peter explained that Sash had a broken rib. The old man and Peter helped carry Sash to their home, while the Wife helped Akako walk.
> 
> "We have to go back, there were more passengers," Peter told the old man, who only nodded making his way to their home.


Sash had begun to go into shock as Peter left, the noises and commotion of the crash site around her beginning to fade into white noise. She could hear her heart thumping as she was pulled up and walked out of the field into someone's home. She whined softly the entire way there, her head hanging as she struggled to stay awake. "Mama... m-mama... help me..." She coughed once more, whimpering sharply and gritting her teeth as she felt the warmth of the farmhouse.
As the townspeople began amassing around the wreckage, a vulture doctor wearing thick glasses had seen Peter and the ladies walking into the farmhouse. He quickly made his way to them and cleared his throat to Peter as he went inside. "Pardon me, good sir, I'm assuming there are more injured. I am a doctor, and I can help you or anyone else if you can show the way."


HopeTLioness said:


> Soon, the door opened and it was Hope. She wore an emerald green dress, her hair pinned up in a bun, and wearing pearls and black high heels. She was surprised to see him standing there. "Oh, Mr. Ritcher! What a lovely surprise! Please, come in." She moved to the side and let him in. Once he entered the room, she closed the door. "I'm sorry to say that if you're looking for my father-in-law or my husband, they had left thirty minutes ago." She went over to the bar and looked back at him. "You're welcome to stay here and wait for them if you like. Shall I fix you a drink?"


Hans nodded and smiled softly. "_Danke, Fräulein _Hope." He made his way into the living room of the suite and sighed, looking to her as she made her way to the bar. He nodded before speaking. "_Ja, _I vould appreciate that. Rum, on the rocks, anything vorks. And, I might add, you look stunningly beautiful." He sat on the couch and took his jacket off, laying it on the couch before taking his revolver out and setting it on the table in front of him. "I vas actually here to see you, Hope. I can talk to _Herr _Maione and his mouthy son later."


HopeTLioness said:


> "Yes, yes. You have many questions, and I am happy to answer them. However, we must leave so I can take you to our headquarters." Said Ariel.
> 
> "Headquarters? You mean the Whitepaws HQ?" Benjamin asks and the canine shook her head. "Oh no. The French Enforcement Division Headquarters. And we need to go now. Please follow me."
> 
> ...


Charles was slightly put off as she didn't answer his question, but passed it off as it wasn't a big deal to him. Paul was also stunned at the news but held silent, slightly nervous to speak as he believed that these Europeans would look down on his hillbilly accent.
At the embassy, Charles gave no heed to the patdowns or having to fork over his precious pistol, having been in high-security places before. Paul, however, was not up for it, having to hand his .357 revolver and his trusty .45 over. He looked at the female guards doing patdowns suspiciously, not used to all this security at all. He shimmied a bit afterward and came to the doors with the rest of the group, trying to hear their conversation to no avail. He quit trying to listen right before they mentioned James, leaning against the wall and stifling a yawn.
Once Fia came back and announced they needed to wait, Charles sighed and leaned against the wall, pulling a flask out and taking a sip before watching Fia walk to the country coon and speak to him. 
Paul was about to take a nap standing up when Fia asked if they could talk. He snorted a bit as he shook his head awake. "I's awake, I's awake..." He rubbed his face and yawned as he looked down at the feline. "S-sure... lead the way."
Charles watched curiously before looking up to Marshall and speaking softly. "Oi, whaddya think she wants with a bloke like him? Lad just looks like a guns-blazing backwoods hillbilly..."
James was sitting in the waiting room with Reggie, handcuffed and staring at the floor. He was muttering incoherently, bloodlust tainting his thoughts as he thought of atrocious things to do to unsuspecting furs.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Feb 17, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Sash had begun to go into shock as Peter left, the noises and commotion of the crash site around her beginning to fade into white noise. She could hear her heart thumping as she was pulled up and walked out of the field into someone's home. She whined softly the entire way there, her head hanging as she struggled to stay awake. "Mama... m-mama... help me..." She coughed once more, whimpering sharply and gritting her teeth as she felt the warmth of the farmhouse.
> As the townspeople began amassing around the wreckage, a vulture doctor wearing thick glasses had seen Peter and the ladies walking into the farmhouse. He quickly made his way to them and cleared his throat to Peter as he went inside. "Pardon me, good sir, I'm assuming there are more injured. I am a doctor, and I can help you or anyone else if you can show the way."
> 
> Hans nodded and smiled softly. "_Danke, Fräulein _Hope." He made his way into the living room of the suite and sighed, looking to her as she made her way to the bar. He nodded before speaking. "_Ja, _I vould appreciate that. Rum, on the rocks, anything vorks. And, I might add, you look stunningly beautiful." He sat on the couch and took his jacket off, laying it on the couch before taking his revolver out and setting it on the table in front of him. "I vas actually here to see you, Hope. I can talk to _Herr _Maione and his mouthy son later."
> ...



Peter nods, almost ready to fall down from exhaustion. "Thank you so much." he says, tiredly. He shows the doctor to the crash, looking around for any other misshapen figures in the dark green grass. He can see two just a little ways further from where the back of the plane is. "Over here!" he told the doctor. They both made their way to where the Jackal bros were.


----------



## Seph (Feb 17, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Doyle took a deep breath and quietly drove while two of the members celebrated in the back. They soon came up to the MS HQ and stopped at the front. After the three furs got out, the rat looks at them. "Well, this is it. It was...more or less...interesting. I wish the best of luck to all of you. Until next time, gentlemen. " He bowed his head to them before driving off.
> 
> About an hour later, he finally arrived at his hotel. He went up, entered his room, and was shock to see what happened inside.
> 
> ...


Howard looked around with wide eyes at the facility, usually when he went into high security buildings like this they didn't need to pat him down. He didn't give them any trouble when they took his revolver and patted him down. He didn't know who this raccoon they were talking about was and he was pretty lost throughout what they were talking about. Howard wasn't too mad that they had to wait, and he just sat down against a wall waiting for something to happen. He was a little confused as to why they needed Pinkertons if they had an organization like this behind them.

After a while of convincing himself in his head, Sal finally rolled over and sat up. He heard Russian screaming in the distance and got confused as to where he was. He was under the impression that they were going to America, and he had always heard that Russia was snowy, not this grassy place. Sal looked around for anyone but didn't see anyone nearby. "Welllll." He concluded as he started looking around for anything to help him get up. There was a piece of metal nearby, it looked pretty sharp, but he needed something to help him out for the moment. Sal started dragging himself to the piece of shrapnel, and eventually got to it. He wrapped his hand around it gently and tried to use it to get up. He had just gotten to his feet when his hand slipped, the metal left a large gash on his right hand and he fell to the floor. Sal sighed in defeat as he laid back, now having one more injury to add to the list.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Feb 17, 2020)

Seph said:


> Howard looked around with wide eyes at the facility, usually when he went into high security buildings like this they didn't need to pat him down. He didn't give them any trouble when they took his revolver and patted him down. He didn't know who this raccoon they were talking about was and he was pretty lost throughout what they were talking about. Howard wasn't too mad that they had to wait, and he just sat down against a wall waiting for something to happen. He was a little confused as to why they needed Pinkertons if they had an organization like this behind them.
> 
> After a while of convincing himself in his head, Sal finally rolled over and sat up. He heard Russian screaming in the distance and got confused as to where he was. He was under the impression that they were going to America, and he had always heard that Russia was snowy, not this grassy place. Sal looked around for anyone but didn't see anyone nearby. "Welllll." He concluded as he started looking around for anything to help him get up. There was a piece of metal nearby, it looked pretty sharp, but he needed something to help him out for the moment. Sal started dragging himself to the piece of shrapnel, and eventually got to it. He wrapped his hand around it gently and tried to use it to get up. He had just gotten to his feet when his hand slipped, the metal left a large gash on his right hand and he fell to the floor. Sal sighed in defeat as he laid back, now having one more injury to add to the list.



Peter decided he'd check the plane wreckage itself and found Sal had been flung out of the plane near where the wings were. At least where they _used _to be. Peter made his way over there, calling for Sal. "Sal? Are you alright?" He said, walking over to him.


----------



## Seph (Feb 17, 2020)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Peter decided he'd check the plane wreckage itself and found Sal had been flung out of the plane near where the wings were. At least where they _used _to be. Peter made his way over there, calling for Sal. "Sal? Are you alright?" He said, walking over to him.


Sal was watching the clouds when Peter interrupted him, asking if he was alright. “No Peter, I don’t think I am.” Sal said in a dejected voice. It had just settled in that he might never walk unassisted again, and it was all because he had to act tough and fight a gorilla. But that wasn’t just it, the blame could be traced back further, but Sal wasn’t ready to start putting blame on people right now.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Feb 17, 2020)

Seph said:


> Sal was watching the clouds when Peter interrupted him, asking if he was alright. “No Peter, I don’t think I am.” Sal said in a dejected voice. It had just settled in that he might never walk unassisted again, and it was all because he had to act tough and fight a gorilla. But that wasn’t just it, the blame could be traced back further, but Sal wasn’t ready to start putting blame on people right now.



Peter shook his head, looking at Sal's barely held together form. "Don't worry, I'm gonna bring you to some folk who can help. There's a doctor here, he'll know what to do!" Peter said, putting Sal's arm around him. he brought him to the house of the old man and his wife, where they were tending to Sashenka's wounds. The old woman came up to Sal and led him to a seat, sitting him down. 

"Take a rest, dear. The Doctor's a little busy but he'll be here soon." She told him.


----------



## Seph (Feb 17, 2020)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Peter shook his head, looking at Sal's barely held together form. "Don't worry, I'm gonna bring you to some folk who can help. There's a doctor here, he'll know what to do!" Peter said, putting Sal's arm around him. he brought him to the house of the old man and his wife, where they were tending to Sashenka's wounds. The old woman came up to Sal and led him to a seat, sitting him down.
> 
> "Take a rest, dear. The Doctor's a little busy but he'll be here soon." She told him.


Sal didn’t have the energy or the will anymore to walk himself, and he let Peter move his almost 600 pound body for him. Once they arrived Sal flopped down in the chair, making the wood creak under the sudden weight. “Like he can do anything.” Sal said, holding his head in his uncut hand.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Feb 17, 2020)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Peter shook his head, looking at Sal's barely held together form. "Don't worry, I'm gonna bring you to some folk who can help. There's a doctor here, he'll know what to do!" Peter said, putting Sal's arm around him. he brought him to the house of the old man and his wife, where they were tending to Sashenka's wounds. The old woman came up to Sal and led him to a seat, sitting him down.
> 
> "Take a rest, dear. The Doctor's a little busy but he'll be here soon." She told him.


The vulture doctor had gone with Peter to the wreckage and saw two jackals slowly walking towards the town, one with his arm around the other. He quickly ran to them as Peter went to get Sal. "Here you go son, I'm a doctor. Put his other arm around my neck." 
Jack nodded and Jax was helped to the farmhouse, his brother on one side and the doctor on the other. As they walked inside, they would be greeted by Sash screaming and letting off a long string of Russian profanities as the old couple held her down and bandaged her ribs. The doctor chuckled softly and shook his head as he sat the wounded jackal down. "I've heard Russians love vodka and speaking their mind, but I've never heard one before. Now, what is hurting, jackal?"
Jax groaned and pointed to his leg, the lower half of the tibia twisted in at an awkward angle. "My l-leg... it's been broken before, and i-it's broken now..."
Jack watched the doctor study him irritably before speaking. "Well doc, can you do something? He's _obviously _in pain!"
The vulture quickly stood up and flared his wings out, towering over Jack as he looked through his thick glasses. "If you would mind, good sir, I need to see what is wrong before I do the wrong thing in an attempt to help him. Please, take a seat and breathe."
Jack scowled and sulked off, sitting in a corner and crossing his arms. "Asshole..." he muttered softly.
The doctor looked back to Jax and nodded at his leg. "Yes... this seems like a spiral fracture. Clean break, closed." He gingerly touched it and Jax winced hard, gritting his teeth and throwing his head back. "And it FUCKING HURTS..." He said, sweat dripping down his face in pain. 
The vulture sighed and shook his head, taking hold of Jax's ankle. With zero warning, he twisted the broken leg back into place, Jax inhaling sharply and screaming through his teeth, slamming his fist down on the armrest multiple times. The doctor nodded and stood up, patting Jax on the shoulder. "Hush now... it's all over. I take you back to my office once everyone is treated and get that set, get you crutches, and get you painkiller. Rest now."


Seph said:


> Sal didn’t have the energy or the will anymore to walk himself, and he let Peter move his almost 600 pound body for him. Once they arrived Sal flopped down in the chair, making the wood creak under the sudden weight. “Like he can do anything,” Sal said, holding his head in his uncut hand.


The vulture saw Peter and a massive grizzly come in also, the bear bleeding intensely from his paw as he flopped into the chair. He could hear it creaking and he made his way to him, looking him over and speaking. "Sir, my name Dr. Hetfield, and I'm here to help you. Other then that large cut on your paw, are you hurt anywhere else?"


----------



## HopeTLioness (Feb 17, 2020)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "Oh hello m-master D-d-doyle", Noah's eyes widened as he discovered the rats presences. "We uh...were just uh... ORGANISING, yeah that's it".



Doyle sighed and pinched the bridge of his nose with one paw and waved the other as he speaks. "I don't want to know. I _DON'T_ want to know what happened here." He walked over and passed both of the furs, in which they quickly backed away in fear, and he went over to a chair. He picked up and turned it upright before taking a seat and sighed. He closed his eyes and covered his face with his paws. Tori sees how...distressed he was and looked at Noah in surprised. 




Captain TrashPanda said:


> Hans nodded and smiled softly. "_Danke, Fräulein _Hope." He made his way into the living room of the suite and sighed, looking to her as she made her way to the bar. He nodded before speaking. "_Ja, _I vould appreciate that. Rum, on the rocks, anything vorks. And, I might add, you look stunningly beautiful." He sat on the couch and took his jacket off, laying it on the couch before taking his revolver out and setting it on the table in front of him. "I vas actually here to see you, Hope. I can talk to _Herr _Maione and his mouthy son later."



Hope was a bit surprised and tries to not turn her head towards him so he doesn't see her smile. "Oh? Is that so?" She fixed his drink and then walked over to him on the couch and hands it to him. "Here you go." She then takes a seat next to him and crossed her legs. "I must admit, I do not get any visitors, so what is it that you want with me, Mr. Ritcher?" She looked at him with intrigued, and sassy lavender eyes as she made a small smile while batting her eyes at him. 



Captain TrashPanda said:


> Charles watched curiously before looking up to Marshall and speaking softly. "Oi, whaddya think she wants with a bloke like him? Lad just looks like a guns-blazing backwoods hillbilly..."



Marshall had took out his own flask and was in the middle of drinking when Charles asked him a question. He stopped and swallowed the liquid before watching the feline lead the raccoon away from the group. He shrugged his shoulders at him and replied, "Beats me. Maybe to tell him to be on his best behavior or something? I dunno." 

"Ugh! Why are we here?" Vince questioned, and basically having an attitude. "We were hired to rescue these Whitepaw members, but they had already escaped! So why the hell are we here, wasting time?!" Marshall sighed and looked at the rat. "Hey, relax, would ya? I'm sure one of these beautiful European ladies would explain everything, so just hold on. And speaking of European girls...." the bearded dragon grins as he eyed Ariel and Rosa, then he elbowed Charles mockingly, "If we play our cards right, I bet we could swoon them. You can get the British canine while I can go for the squirrel." 

Benjamin frowned and rolled his eyes at Marshall. He then looked to Fia and Paul, wondering what it is about.



Captain TrashPanda said:


> Paul was about to take a nap standing up when Fia asked if they could talk. He snorted a bit as he shook his head awake. "I's awake, I's awake..." He rubbed his face and yawned as he looked down at the feline. "S-sure... lead the way."



Fia walked several feet away from the group and turned to look up at Paul. She gave him somber eyes and spoke low so only he could hear her. "Paul, I believe that your cousin is here in this building. But...I think there are some things that you need to know. My associate, Satine, has brought him back from prison, and according to Rosa, your cousin...well...senore I'm really sorry to say this, but...he may have lost his mind....."


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Feb 17, 2020)

Peter looked around at the crowded room and quickly noticed that there was still one person missing from the wreckage. "Where's Miss Sabrina...?" he muttered. "I have to go back! There's still one person left!" he told the doctor and the old man. The old man shook his head. "I'll go with you, just take it easy will ya? Yer looking worse for wear too." He said. 

Both Peter and the old man went back to the wreckage of the plane alone. The old man had to clamber up into the plane from the back, since Peter's stamina was running thin from having carried people from here to the house. The old man climbs up into the plane, righting himself and taking in the awful damage. He had never been in a plane before himself, being a farm boy for most of his life. And nothing could prepare him for the grisly sight of the white feline woman slumped over in her seat, her head crowned in blood with an obvious and deadly piece of shrapnel sticking out of it. "Oh dear god..." he mutters. 

"Is everything okay up there?" Peter calls. "Is Miss Sabrina there? Is she awake?" The old man comes back, his face very pale and ashen. 

"I....son I'm sorry to say, this young lady here has certainly passed..." He told him shaking his head. Peter's face fell. 

"We have to get her out of there at least! We can't just leave her..._sitting _there..." He said, a little teary eyed. The old man clambered down out of the plane, and put a hand on his shoulder. 

"Don't worry, we'll get her out of there, and give her a proper burial. But I can't move her myself, and you're too weak right now." He shook his head sadly. "We'll have to come back later on when more people are free for time. I'll ask around town, I'm sure your little accident has woken up half the population." He chuckled, weakly. Peter didn't answer him, he followed him back to the house in silence, and took a seat at their dining room table, dejectedly.


----------



## Seph (Feb 17, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> The vulture doctor had gone with Peter to the wreckage and saw two jackals slowly walking towards the town, one with his arm around the other. He quickly ran to them as Peter went to get Sal. "Here you go son, I'm a doctor. Put his other arm around my neck."
> Jack nodded and Jax was helped to the farmhouse, his brother on one side and the doctor on the other. As they walked inside, they would be greeted by Sash screaming and letting off a long string of Russian profanities as the old couple held her down and bandaged her ribs. The doctor chuckled softly and shook his head as he sat the wounded jackal down. "I've heard Russians love vodka and speaking their mind, but I've never heard one before. Now, what is hurting, jackal?"
> Jax groaned and pointed to his leg, the lower half of the tibia twisted in at an awkward angle. "My l-leg... it's been broken before, and i-it's broken now..."
> Jack watched the doctor study him irritably before speaking. "Well doc, can you do something? He's _obviously _in pain!"
> ...


Sal looked up at the bird who claimed he was a doctor, he’d never met a vulture doctor. “My knee is broken and my nose too.” Sal said plainly, not caring to introduce himself to a doctor who probably couldn’t help him.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Feb 17, 2020)

"'Play your cards right' hehehe", Arthur chuckled from behind. "Your a funny guy my friend, you should stick to your jokes and quit chasing woman around". He adjusted his hat and smile, "your business associates, the only cards you needa play are the business kind".

___________________________________________

Noah was a bit taken aback by how Doyle reacted. He wasn't reprimanded, scolded, insulted, or even yelled at. "Uh...yessir", the possum nodded, "is there anything you'd like to eat Master Doyle".


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Feb 17, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Hope was a bit surprised and tries to not turn her head towards him so he doesn't see her smile. "Oh? Is that so?" She fixed his drink and then walked over to him on the couch and hands it to him. "Here you go." She then takes a seat next to him and crossed her legs. "I must admit, I do not get any visitors, so what is it that you want with me, Mr. Ritcher?" She looked at him with intrigue, and sassy lavender eyes as she made a small smile while batting her eyes at him.


Hans nodded his thanks and sipped the alcohol, sighing as he downed a sip. "Call me Hans, please. And I'm not surprised you don't get any visitors, Mini-Maione vould eat their head off for looking at you wrong. Maybe I just vant to valk the streets vith someone I trust... someone who has a shred of loyalty and more sense than ten men combined. Go see this beautiful city... Paris is not a city to explore alone, _Fräulein." _He gave a small smirk and took another sip, leaning back and looking away. "Of course, if you have something else _better _to do, I vill explore it alone~" He put a whole lot of sarcastic emphasis on 'better,' toying with the fact she had most likely been chilling in the hotel and she and Gab didn't mesh well. He had seen it on their wedding day, it wasn't easy to miss. He sipped the rum as he waited to see if Hope wanted to come to see Paris with him or not.


HopeTLioness said:


> Marshall had taken out his own flask and was in the middle of drinking when Charles asked him a question. He stopped and swallowed the liquid before watching the feline lead the raccoon away from the group. He shrugged his shoulders at him and replied, "Beats me. Maybe to tell him to be on his best behavior or something? I dunno."
> 
> "Ugh! Why are we here?" Vince questioned, and basically having an attitude. "We were hired to rescue these Whitepaw members, but they had already escaped! So why the hell are we here, wasting time?!" Marshall sighed and looked at the rat. "Hey, relax, would ya? I'm sure one of these beautiful European ladies would explain everything, so just hold on. And speaking of European girls...." the bearded dragon grins as he eyed Ariel and Rosa, then he elbowed Charles mockingly, "If we play our cards right, I bet we could swoon them. You can get the British canine while I can go for the squirrel."


"Fuck knows," Charles said, sipping the flask as Vince was on his man period. He wanted to get up and smack this annoying rat but he refrained, about to speak when Marshall beat him to it. He listened to his proposal and rolled his eyes, shaking his head and tucking his flask away. "First off lad, I'm so small that if I was to swoon my fellow Brit and get in bed with her, she'd call my tallywhacker 'cute!' Maybe later... but not now. They seem to be dealing with a crisis situation."


HopeTLioness said:


> Fia walked several feet away from the group and turned to look up at Paul. She gave him somber eyes and spoke low so only he could hear her. "Paul, I believe that your cousin is here in this building. But...I think there are some things that you need to know. My associate, Satine, has brought him back from prison, and according to Rosa, your cousin...well...senore I'm really sorry to say this, but...he may have lost his mind....."


Paul's eyes got big with hope and was about to speak when Fia delivered the bombshell that James had gone insane. Paul opened his mouth to speak but no words came out, taking a moment to try and put a sentence together. An odd chuckle came out of him and he scratched his head. "M-Man, y'all Eur-o-pee-ans really do have an odd sense of humor... ain't the best timin' either, heh..." When Fia held her somber look, he realized she was telling the truth. His face went from happy to sad, taking his hat off and sighing. "Well... you reckon I's can see him? M-Maybe I's can put some sense into him... maybe he'll a-member me. I-it can't hurt."


Seph said:


> Sal looked up at the bird who claimed he was a doctor, he’d never met a vulture doctor. “My knee is broken and my nose too.” Sal said plainly, not caring to introduce himself to a doctor who probably couldn’t help him.


The doctor looked at his knee and could tell the patella was split in the middle, sighing and shaking his head. "I'm sorry... I don't think a splint or cast is going to fix that. I would need to put you on the table to fix that, pull the fragments free. I will take you and that jackal fellow when everyone else is taken care of. Your snout I cannot do much for either. I think it will heal like that... it looks slightly crooked. My deepest apologies. As for your paw..." He looked to the fireplace and took a poker, holding it in the fire and getting the end red hot. He pulled it out and came back to Sal, taking his paw and putting the hot poker on the cut with no warning. "...I do not have stitches on me, and that bleeding is severe, so cauterization is the only option for now." Once the wound had cauterized together, the vulture put the poker down and sighed. "Sit tight... I'll be back for you and the jackal." The doctor then turned back and went into the kitchen, washing his hands and getting some water, shocked that all of them had survived the crash.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Feb 17, 2020)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "'Play your cards right' hehehe", Arthur chuckled from behind. "Your a funny guy my friend, you should stick to your jokes and quit chasing woman around". He adjusted his hat and smile, "your business associates, the only cards you needa play are the business kind".
> 
> ___________________________________________
> 
> Noah was a bit taken aback by how Doyle reacted. He wasn't reprimanded, scolded, insulted, or even yelled at. "Uh...yessir", the possum nodded, "is there anything you'd like to eat Master Doyle".



Marshall heard Arthur and sighed. "Yeah, yeah. Just business." He takes another swig from his flask.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

"No thank you, Noah. I am not in the mood to eat anything right now. But if you two are hungry, go ahead and order room service." Doyle spoke low and leaned back in the chair. Tori stared at the rat for a few minutes before she cleared her throat. "Please excuse us, sir." She grabbed Noah by the paw and pulled him over to the kitchenette. She looked at Noah and spoke to him in a whisper. "Did you see that?!"


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Feb 17, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Marshall heard Arthur and sighed. "Yeah, yeah. Just business." He takes another swig from his flask.
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> "No thank you, Noah. I am not in the mood to eat anything right now. But if you two are hungry, go ahead and order room service." Doyle spoke low and leaned back in the chair. Tori stared at the rat for a few minutes before she cleared her throat. "Please excuse us, sir." She grabbed Noah by the paw and pulled him over to the kitchenette. She looked at Noah and spoke to him in a whisper. "Did you see that?!"



Jefferson scoffed at both of them. "Sometimes I wonder if women and booze are all any of you boys think of." She said, shaking her head at them.


----------



## Seph (Feb 17, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Hans nodded his thanks and sipped the alcohol, sighing as he downed a sip. "Call me Hans, please. And I'm not surprised you don't get any visitors, Mini-Maione vould eat their head off for looking at you wrong. Maybe I just vant to valk the streets vith someone I trust... someone who has a shred of loyalty and more sense than ten men combined. Go see this beautiful city... Paris is not a city to explore alone, _Fräulein." _He gave a small smirk and took another sip, leaning back and looking away. "Of course, if you have something else _better _to do, I vill explore it alone~" He put a whole lot of sarcastic emphasis on 'better,' toying with the fact she had most likely been chilling in the hotel and she and Gab didn't mesh well. He had seen it on their wedding day, it wasn't easy to miss. He sipped the rum as he waited to see if Hope wanted to come to see Paris with him or not.
> 
> "Fuck knows," Charles said, sipping the flask as Vince was on his man period. He wanted to get up and smack this annoying rat but he refrained, about to speak when Marshall beat him to it. He listened to his proposal and rolled his eyes, shaking his head and tucking his flask away. "First off lad, I'm so small that if I was to swoon my fellow Brit and get in bed with her, she'd call my tallywhacker 'cute!' Maybe later... but not now. They seem to be dealing with a crisis situation."
> 
> ...


Sal nodded along as the doctor talked about his knee, at least he would do something. Him saying he could do nothing about his nose annoyed Sal, so when the doctor out of nowhere started burning him, he had one reaction. He wrapped his left hand around the back of the Vulture’s neck and was ready to pull him off when he regained some sense and realized he was helping him. Sal let go, but didn’t apologize, he wasn’t in the mood to be burned and then say sorry he reacted in a negative way. Sal sat back in the chair, now holding his throbbing hand, and he waited for when the doctor would come back


----------



## HopeTLioness (Feb 17, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Hans nodded his thanks and sipped the alcohol, sighing as he downed a sip. "Call me Hans, please. And I'm not surprised you don't get any visitors, Mini-Maione vould eat their head off for looking at you wrong. Maybe I just vant to valk the streets vith someone I trust... someone who has a shred of loyalty and more sense than ten men combined. Go see this beautiful city... Paris is not a city to explore alone, _Fräulein." _He gave a small smirk and took another sip, leaning back and looking away. "Of course, if you have something else _better _to do, I vill explore it alone~" He put a whole lot of sarcastic emphasis on 'better,' toying with the fact she had most likely been chilling in the hotel and she and Gab didn't mesh well. He had seen it on their wedding day, it wasn't easy to miss. He sipped the rum as he waited to see if Hope wanted to come to see Paris with him or not.



Hope rolled her eyes and scoffed. "Ugh. Fuck Gabriello! That pasty, feathered-ass lion! He can get mad all he want to, I'm not going to sit here all day and wait on him." She stood up and looked down at Hans. "Please get me out of this place. I could use some fresh air."




Captain TrashPanda said:


> "Fuck knows," Charles said, sipping the flask as Vince was on his man period. He wanted to get up and smack this annoying rat but he refrained, about to speak when Marshall beat him to it. He listened to his proposal and rolled his eyes, shaking his head and tucking his flask away. "First off lad, I'm so small that if I was to swoon my fellow Brit and get in bed with her, she'd call my tallywhacker 'cute!' Maybe later... but not now. They seem to be dealing with a crisis situation."



"Yeah, wonder what it's about." Marshall commented.



Liseran Thistle said:


> Jefferson scoffed at both of them. "Sometimes I wonder if women and booze are all any of you boys think of." She said, shaking her head at them.



Marshall's brown eyes widen in shock from Jefferson overhearing their conversation. He lowered his head and cleared his throat. "Forgive me, Miss. Jefferson."




Captain TrashPanda said:


> Paul's eyes got big with hope and was about to speak when Fia delivered the bombshell that James had gone insane. Paul opened his mouth to speak but no words came out, taking a moment to try and put a sentence together. An odd chuckle came out of him and he scratched his head. "M-Man, y'all Eur-o-pee-ans really do have an odd sense of humor... ain't the best timin' either, heh..." When Fia held her somber look, he realized she was telling the truth. His face went from happy to sad, taking his hat off and sighing. "Well... you reckon I's can see him? M-Maybe I's can put some sense into him... maybe he'll a-member me. I-it can't hurt."



Fia nod her head to him. "Of course." Suddenly, the double doors opened and they see the porcupine and mink walk out of the office. Fia beckon for Paul to follow as she walked over to them. "Satine. Isabella."

Isabella was the first to greet her. "Fia!" She gave her a hug and let her go. "It's good to see you again!" Fia smiled. "Indeed, it is." The feline then looked to Satine. "Satine, I'm glad that you came out. There is someone I wanted you to meet." She turns and introduce Paul to her. "This is Paul Jackson. And I believe his cousin is with you. I'll leave you two to talk." Fia spoke and then walked away.  Satine looked up at the hillbilly raccoon, letting him see her fiery, amber eyes. She then bowed her head to him. "Bonjour, Monseiur Jackson. I am Satine Donadieu. I assume that you want to see James?" 

Fia walked over to Rosa and talked to her. "Is it alright if Senora Highwater and Jefferson could come in?" 

Rosa looked at her and said flatly, "He only wants to see you."

"But they are important figures that he should speak with."

Rosa sighed. "Fine. They can come in. The others stay out here."

Fia nod her head and looked to the vixen and mouse. "Senora Highwater. Senora Jefferson. Please come with me."


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Feb 17, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Hope rolled her eyes and scoffed. "Ugh. Fuck Gabriello! That pasty, feathered-ass lion! He can get mad all he want to, I'm not going to sit here all day and wait on him." She stood up and looked down at Hans. "Please get me out of this place. I could use some fresh air."
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Jefferson sighed. "Please be professional. I...._understand _your deep fascination with women. They are beautiful, but please keep in mind that you are working alongside these particular women." She said, folding her arms. "In any case, we shouldn't worry about what to do next for this assignment. I'm sure seeing as...it's been finished, Miss Highwater will see to it that you are compensated for your time here."

Elvyra came up to them. "That's right. You may not have actually _done _anything to get them out of that prison, but I did tell you to come down here. So I'll pay you for that, just because I'm a woman of my word." She explained.

Elvyra and Jefferson both heard their names being called. "We can talk about payment later." Elvyra told him, before walking off. "What seems to be the problem?" She asked Rosa, following her.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Feb 17, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Hope rolled her eyes and scoffed. "Ugh. Fuck Gabriello! That pasty, feathered-ass lion! He can get mad all he want to, I'm not going to sit here all day and wait on him." She stood up and looked down at Hans. "Please get me out of this place. I could use some fresh air."


Hans looked back and nodded before chugging his drink. "Very vell... I am sure ve can go out and about, especially since you are an eye-turner, I might add vith all respect." He smirked and stood up, throwing his jacket out and holstering his weapons back up. He went to the door and stood patiently, waiting for her to come along. Once she came to the door, he pulled it open and motioned her out with a smile. Once they were both out, he pulled the door shut and offered her his paw to hold as they walked. "Shall ve?"


HopeTLioness said:


> Fia nod her head to him. "Of course." Suddenly, the double doors opened and they see the porcupine and mink walk out of the office. Fia beckon for Paul to follow as she walked over to them. "Satine. Isabella."
> 
> Isabella was the first to greet her. "Fia!" She gave her a hug and let her go. "It's good to see you again!" Fia smiled. "Indeed, it is." The feline then looked to Satine. "Satine, I'm glad that you came out. There is someone I wanted you to meet." She turns and introduce Paul to her. "This is Paul Jackson. And I believe his cousin is with you. I'll leave you two to talk." Fia spoke and then walked away.  Satine looked up at the hillbilly raccoon, letting him see her fiery, amber eyes. She then bowed her head to him. "Bonjour, Monseiur Jackson. I am Satine Donadieu. I assume that you want to see James?"


Paul nodded and followed, his tall, lean, country frame towering over them. He nodded to the porcupine and watched Fia walk away before looking to Satine, his calm ocean eyes meeting her hellfire hazel eyes. He removed his hat out of respect and habit and nodded. "Y-Yes'm... I's Paul, as Miss Fia said. I reckon I would like to see my cuzin, if iss possible."


HopeTLioness said:


> "Yeah, wonder what it's about." Marshall commented.





Liseran Thistle said:


> Jefferson scoffed at both of them. "Sometimes I wonder if women and booze are all any of you boys think of." She said, shaking her head at them.





HopeTLioness said:


> Marshall's brown eyes widen in shock from Jefferson overhearing their conversation. He lowered his head and cleared his throat. "Forgive me, Miss. Jefferson."





Liseran Thistle said:


> Jefferson sighed. "Please be professional. I...._understand _your deep fascination with women. They are beautiful, but please keep in mind that you are working alongside these particular women." She said, folding her arms. "In any case, we shouldn't worry about what to do next for this assignment. I'm sure seeing as...it's been finished, Miss Highwater will see to it that you are compensated for your time here."
> 
> Elvyra came up to them. "That's right. You may not have actually _done _anything to get them out of that prison, but I did tell you to come down here. So I'll pay you for that, just because I'm a woman of my word." She explained.


Charles hiccuped loudly on accident as Jefferson called both of them out. He wiped his beak and cleared his throat before speaking. "Likewise, madam. My apologies." He gave Marshall a sharp but discreet elbow before looking up to Elvyra. He nodded and sighed. "I do like a good adventure... but if the chaps have done our job, then so be it. Maybe we can do something else for you fine ladies." He smiled before watching them walk away with Fia. Once they were gone, he turned to Marshall and gave him an uppercut in between the legs, hitting where his slit was but not hard enough to hurt. "Are you bloody mad?? Why can't you speak any quieter, you twit!? Lordy... might as well shoot me like you did their respect for us and Pinkertons." He huffed and looked away, his short flustered self looking like a small ball of feathers.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Feb 18, 2020)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Jefferson sighed. "Please be professional. I...._understand _your deep fascination with women. They are beautiful, but please keep in mind that you are working alongside these particular women." She said, folding her arms. "In any case, we shouldn't worry about what to do next for this assignment. I'm sure seeing as...it's been finished, Miss Highwater will see to it that you are compensated for your time here."
> 
> Elvyra came up to them. "That's right. You may not have actually _done _anything to get them out of that prison, but I did tell you to come down here. So I'll pay you for that, just because I'm a woman of my word." She explained.
> 
> Elvyra and Jefferson both heard their names being called. "We can talk about payment later." Elvyra told him, before walking off.





Captain TrashPanda said:


> Charles hiccuped loudly on accident as Jefferson called both of them out. He wiped his beak and cleared his throat before speaking. "Likewise, madam. My apologies." He gave Marshall a sharp but discreet elbow before looking up to Elvyra. He nodded and sighed. "I do like a good adventure... but if the chaps have done our job, then so be it. Maybe we can do something else for you fine ladies." He smiled before watching them walk away with Fia. Once they were gone, he turned to Marshall and gave him an uppercut in between the legs, hitting where his slit was but not hard enough to hurt. "Are you bloody mad?? Why can't you speak any quieter, you twit!? Lordy... might as well shoot me like you did their respect for us and Pinkertons." He huffed and looked away, his short flustered self looking like a small ball of feathers.



The men looked at the two women as they listened to them. When the two left, the bearded dragon suddenly gets punched in the crotch and grunted. He placed a claw on his crotch and glared down at the feathery, puff ball. "EY! That wasn't necessary! And I'm sorry! I didn't know they heard me!" 

"The whole floor could hear you, you idiot." the rat insulted and rolled his eyes.

Ariel walked over and cleared her throat. "Excuse me gentlemen, but if you like, I can take you to the lounge area to relax and have refreshments."



Liseran Thistle said:


> "What seems to be the problem?" She asked Rosa, following her.



Rosa looks at her and replied bluntly, "There are no problems unless you start it. Now please come this way."

Fia, Rosa, Elvyra, and Jefferson entered the room and the large double door closed behind them. The room is spacious with mahogany floors and red and gold textured walls. The room is filled with beautiful paintings, bookshelves with both sculptures and files, along with maps. There's also a long, mahogany desk that is sitting close to the large window behind it. And sitting in a large, brown-leather chair is a large, black, brown, and white Steer Cattle in a black pinstripe suit, white shirt, and a red tie. He watched the four women walk in and stood in front of his desk. Both Fia and Rosa bowed to him, and Fia spoke up. "Monsieur Valentin Boucher. I came here with associates of the Whitepaws, and with Senora Highwater and Jefferson to give and receive intel on what has happened, with your permission." Boucher looked to the two newcomers before nodding his large head and waved his hoof at them, speaking in a deep voice. "Please have a seat, ladies."  




Captain TrashPanda said:


> Paul nodded and followed, his tall, lean, country frame towering over them. He nodded to the porcupine and watched Fia walk away before looking to Satine, his calm ocean eyes meeting her hellfire hazel eyes. He removed his hat out of respect and habit and nodded. "Y-Yes'm... I's Paul, as Miss Fia said. I reckon I would like to see my cuzin, if iss possible."



Satine nod her head to him. "Alright, but I must warn you, you cousin went through a _very _difficult time in prison. And because of it, it changed him physically and mentally. You will see a drastic change in him, so prepare yourself. Now please follow me." She and Isabella lead the way towards the elevator to head to the 6th floor. They soon reached the 6th floor. Isabella went to a room to check on Reggie, while Satine and Paul made their way toward a different door, but stopped. Satine turned to Paul and looked at him. "Just please take it easy and approach him very, very carefully." The porcupine instructed and walked in with the Paul following behind. They soon see James, sitting in a chair across the room in handcuffs. Satine approached him and spoke softly. "James. James, I have returned to you. I also brought with me someone you know."



Captain TrashPanda said:


> Hans looked back and nodded before chugging his drink. "Very vell... I am sure ve can go out and about, especially since you are an eye-turner, I might add vith all respect." He smirked and stood up, throwing his jacket out and holstering his weapons back up. He went to the door and stood patiently, waiting for her to come along. Once she came to the door, he pulled it open and motioned her out with a smile. Once they were both out, he pulled the door shut and offered her his paw to hold as they walked. "Shall ve?"



 Hope collected her purse and walked out of the door with him. Once they were out, she watched as he offered his paw to her and she smiled. She gently takes it and held it, looking up at him. "Let us be off." She followed him out of the hotel and into the streets, holding paws.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Feb 18, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Marshall heard Arthur and sighed. "Yeah, yeah. Just business." He takes another swig from his flask.
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> "No thank you, Noah. I am not in the mood to eat anything right now. But if you two are hungry, go ahead and order room service." Doyle spoke low and leaned back in the chair. Tori stared at the rat for a few minutes before she cleared her throat. "Please excuse us, sir." She grabbed Noah by the paw and pulled him over to the kitchenette. She looked at Noah and spoke to him in a whisper. "Did you see that?!"



"Yes!", he quietly replied back, "he didn't even yell at me".


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Feb 18, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> The men looked at the two women as they listened to them. When the two left, the bearded dragon suddenly gets punched in the crotch and grunted. He placed a claw on his crotch and glared down at the feathery, puff ball. "EY! That wasn't necessary! And I'm sorry! I didn't know they heard me!"
> 
> "The whole floor could hear you, you idiot." the rat insulted and rolled his eyes.
> 
> Ariel walked over and cleared her throat. "Excuse me gentlemen, but if you like, I can take you to the lounge area to relax and have refreshments."


Charles glared back up at the Komodo and was about to speak when Ariel came and spoke. He cleared his throat and nodded to the canine. “I would like that, please and thank you.” He tugged on his navy suit jacket and waited to follow.


HopeTLioness said:


> Satine nod her head to him. "Alright, but I must warn you, you cousin went through a _very _difficult time in prison. And because of it, it changed him physically and mentally. You will see a drastic change in him, so prepare yourself. Now please follow me." She and Isabella lead the way towards the elevator to head to the 6th floor. They soon reached the 6th floor. Isabella went to a room to check on Reggie, while Satine and Paul made their way toward a different door, but stopped. Satine turned to Paul and looked at him. "Just please take it easy and approach him very, very carefully." The porcupine instructed and walked in with the Paul following behind. They soon see James, sitting in a chair across the room in handcuffs. Satine approached him and spoke softly. "James. James, I have returned to you. I also brought with me someone you know."


Paul nodded and followed the ladies, his boots echoing in the hall as his long slow steps followed them. _“...surely he ain’t that much different... he’s been through war, he can’t be that bad... can he?”_
They trio came to the sixth floor and Paul watched Isa walk away before following Satine to the room. He listened to her warning and he nodded. “Yes’m, I’s understand.”
As the door opened, James slowly looked up to see Satine and a familiar face. He took a sharp inhale as Satine spoke, not saying a word as he saw pretty much his own reflection from a better time. Paul also inhaled sharply, covering his mouth as he saw the horrendous shape his cousin had been in. “Oh my gawd... J-James, what did they dun do to you?”
James stood up quickly and said nothing, straining against the handcuffs. He growled softly as he strained, slowly growling louder and louder before yanking his arms sideways, the chain holding the cuffs together snapping free. He slowly walked towards Paul, his head cocked sideways as he stepped towards him. Paul slowly began to back up against the door as James approached him, his one eye locking into Paul’s. “H-hey now James... I-I-I reckon you’s can just siddown now... c-calm down now...”
James finally came face to face with his cousin, breathing heavily as he looked into his face. Paul was breathing quickly as his eyes were wide, afraid of what would happen. James slowly reached his paw up and touched Paul’s face, running his finger down as he softly gasped. “P-P-Paul... is it r-really you?”
Paul nodded and sighed softly as he set his paws on his shoulders. “Yea... iss me... I’s here. Gawd... what has they dun to you’s?”
James slowly moved into hugging Paul, burying his snoot in his neck and beginning to cry. “I’m sorry, Paul... t-they turned me into a monster...”
Paul sighed and rubbed his cousin on the back, hushing him softly as they embraced. “Shh... iss ok, I’s here now. You’s safe... I ain’t gonna let anyone hurt you no more...”
The two coons stayed in each other’s arms as Satine watched, Paul comforting the broken James.


HopeTLioness said:


> Hope collected her purse and walked out of the door with him. Once they were out, she watched as he offered his paw to her and she smiled. She gently takes it and held it, looking up at him. "Let us be off." She followed him out of the hotel and into the streets, holding paws.


Hans smiled as he walked with Hope, paw in paw as they walked down the streets of Paris. Heads turned as the pair walked by, Hope in her sparkling dress and Hans in his slick suit. After they had chatted for a while and had been walking, Hans spotted a nice restaurant that he had eaten at before called _La Palourde Supérieure. _He turned to Hope as they were about to pass the revolving door into the restaurant. “Hope, vould you mind if I bought you lunch? It is about time to eat, and I vould be happy to share a meal vith you.”
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Stateside, the injured Whitepaws has been taken care of, the sun coming up on the small farming town. Sash had been given ice and pain meds by nurses that had ran to the doctors office and came to the farmhouse. The older bunny couple comforted Peter at the death of Sabrina. The vulture doctor made his rounds once more and saw everyone was in stable condition. He went into the dirt street and got four men to come inside with him, ordering two to Jax and two to Sal. “Take these two to my office. I will need to set the jackal’s leg and operate on the bear’s knee.” The townspeople nodded and helped them out, Jack following closely behind his brother as Sal was helped out also. 
After a short walk down the street, Jax had been sat down on a bed to get his leg set. A few nurses had to hold Jack back, telling him he had to wait outside while Jax was being taken care of. Meanwhile, Sal had been sent into an operating room and laid down on the table. The nurses quickly pulled his pants off to show his disfigured knee, getting anesthetic ready as they waited for the doctor. One of the nurses, a small squirrel, felt the bear's massive arm for a vein. After feeling under his massive coat of fur, she found it and looked to the bear. "Alright... this might sting a little now, but we'll have you out as soon as the doctor gets down with your friend."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Feb 18, 2020)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "Yes!", he quietly replied back, "he didn't even yell at me".



"Yeah...I wonder what happened to him." She looks back to Doyle and then back to Noah. "What should we do?"



Captain TrashPanda said:


> Paul nodded and followed the ladies, his boots echoing in the hall as his long slow steps followed them. _“...surely he ain’t that much different... he’s been through war, he can’t be that bad... can he?”_
> They trio came to the sixth floor and Paul watched Isa walk away before following Satine to the room. He listened to her warning and he nodded. “Yes’m, I’s understand.”
> As the door opened, James slowly looked up to see Satine and a familiar face. He took a sharp inhale as Satine spoke, not saying a word as he saw pretty much his own reflection from a better time. Paul also inhaled sharply, covering his mouth as he saw the horrendous shape his cousin had been in. “Oh my gawd... J-James, what did they dun do to you?”
> James stood up quickly and said nothing, straining against the handcuffs. He growled softly as he strained, slowly growling louder and louder before yanking his arms sideways, the chain holding the cuffs together snapping free. He slowly walked towards Paul, his head cocked sideways as he stepped towards him. Paul slowly began to back up against the door as James approached him, his one eye locking into Paul’s. “H-hey now James... I-I-I reckon you’s can just siddown now... c-calm down now...”
> ...



Satine watched him cautiously as James got up and broke free from his chains. She continues to watch him as he walked over to his cousin and then have a heartfelt reunion with him. The porcupine took a deep breath and sighed, and stayed quiet so they can have their moment.



Captain TrashPanda said:


> Hans smiled as he walked with Hope, paw in paw as they walked down the streets of Paris. Heads turned as the pair walked by, Hope in her sparkling dress and Hans in his slick suit. After they had chatted for a while and had been walking, Hans spotted a nice restaurant that he had eaten at before called _La Palourde Supérieure. _He turned to Hope as they were about to pass the revolving door into the restaurant. “Hope, vould you mind if I bought you lunch? It is about time to eat, and I vould be happy to share a meal vith you.”



Hope enjoyed her walk with Hans while taking a stroll through Paris. There are some instances when people looked at them like they were a beautiful couple, in which Hope couldn't help but giggle inwardly. They chatted for a while until Hans spotted a very nice restaurant and offered to buy her lunch. She gave him a beautiful smile and nod her head to him. "I would like that, Hans."


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Feb 18, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> The men looked at the two women as they listened to them. When the two left, the bearded dragon suddenly gets punched in the crotch and grunted. He placed a claw on his crotch and glared down at the feathery, puff ball. "EY! That wasn't necessary! And I'm sorry! I didn't know they heard me!"
> 
> "The whole floor could hear you, you idiot." the rat insulted and rolled his eyes.
> 
> ...




Elvyra cautiously took a seat, but Jefferson remained standing where she was next to Elvyra, a hand on her chair behind her. "What's the meaning of all this, now?" The vixen asked him. "I'm not one for mincing words, so get on with it."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Feb 18, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Satine watched him cautiously as James got up and broke free from his chains. She continues to watch him as he walked over to his cousin and then have a heartfelt reunion with him. The porcupine took a deep breath and sighed, and stayed quiet so they can have their moment.


Paul and James both stayed together for a solid minute, Paul shushing him like a big brother. He rubbed his back and scratched behind his ears as James just about melted in his arms, sobbing hard and uncontrollably as Paul comforted him. Finally, Paul pushed him back slowly and nodded, a smile on his face as he wiped his tears. "Pa would be proud of you's... you ain't no monster, James. You is stronger den all of them... now, we's can go home." Paul patted his cousin on the shoulder before looking down to Satine. "Miss Satine, what do we needs to do to go home? I reckon he ain't that dangerous... at least around me, anyways."


HopeTLioness said:


> Hope enjoyed her walk with Hans while taking a stroll through Paris. There are some instances when people looked at them like they were a beautiful couple, in which Hope couldn't help but giggle inwardly. They chatted for a while until Hans spotted a very nice restaurant and offered to buy her lunch. She gave him a beautiful smile and nod her head to him. "I would like that, Hans."


Hans could only smile back proudly as he walked in with her, taking the lead as he led her inside through the revolving doors. Inside, there were beautiful fish tanks with all kinds of fish swimming about. Soft piano music could be heard playing from some corner as he approached the hostess stand. _"Table for two, please,"_ Hans said in French. The hostess nodded and led the pair to a booth in the back, setting down two menus and pouring them two glasses of water off the bat. Hans nodded his thanks as she left, sipping his water and looking to Hope once she sat down. "Vhat do you think? I saw this place vhen I first came here in the Great Var. Of course, it was closed, but I've always wanted to eat here." He smiled confidently and went to take his jacket off, setting it on a hook next to their booth as he waited for a waiter.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Feb 18, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> "Yeah...I wonder what happened to him." She looks back to Doyle and then back to Noah. "What should we do?"



"Nothing maybe". Noah glanced over at the man, "he always gets mad at me when I do something. So if I do nothing for now maybe he'll keep acting this way".


----------



## Seph (Feb 18, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Charles glared back up at the Komodo and was about to speak when Ariel came and spoke. He cleared his throat and nodded to the canine. “I would like that, please and thank you.” He tugged on his navy suit jacket and waited to follow.
> 
> Paul nodded and followed the ladies, his boots echoing in the hall as his long slow steps followed them. _“...surely he ain’t that much different... he’s been through war, he can’t be that bad... can he?”_
> They trio came to the sixth floor and Paul watched Isa walk away before following Satine to the room. He listened to her warning and he nodded. “Yes’m, I’s understand.”
> ...


Sal fell asleep in the chair as he waited, until he was woken up by the doctor and some people. They took him to an operating room and laid him, Sal didn’t fight, he didn’t do much at all, his will was very low right now. The little squirrel took her sweet time finding a vein and got ready to give him a shot. “Just do it.” Sal said plainly, he wasn’t the mood for a chat.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Feb 18, 2020)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Elvyra cautiously took a seat, but Jefferson remained standing where she was next to Elvyra, a hand on her chair behind her. "What's the meaning of all this, now?" The vixen asked him. "I'm not one for mincing words, so get on with it."



"My, my. You Americans are quite rude. Very well, I will get straight to the point." He straighten in his seat before he began.

"A few days ago, there was a prison break at the _Polizia Penitenziaria_. One of most highly secured prisons in Italy. Now, how in the world did this all happened? Well, it is under investigation with the Italian Government. But unknown to the government, it operated under the MS23. Many lives were gone that day, However, I am pleased to report that Agents Donadieu and Ferrari did an excellent job to not only get intel from the prison, but also rescuing the Whitepaws. Also, according to my agents, they are now with the Donness, Sabrina, and they're heading to Chicago as we speak."

"Oh, that is wonderful, sir!" Fia exclaimed.

"Yes, but now there is another...issue that needs to be dealt with."




Captain TrashPanda said:


> Paul and James both stayed together for a solid minute, Paul shushing him like a big brother. He rubbed his back and scratched behind his ears as James just about melted in his arms, sobbing hard and uncontrollably as Paul comforted him. Finally, Paul pushed him back slowly and nodded, a smile on his face as he wiped his tears. "Pa would be proud of you's... you ain't no monster, James. You is stronger den all of them... now, we's can go home." Paul patted his cousin on the shoulder before looking down to Satine. "Miss Satine, what do we needs to do to go home? I reckon he ain't that dangerous... at least around me, anyways."



"I'm sure Fia can arrange a way to take you two back to America. If not, then I'll make sure of it." Satine said and then looked at James. She sighed and gave him a sad smile. "Well, it seems like you are in good paws now. I suppose it's time for us to part ways."




Captain TrashPanda said:


> Hans could only smile back proudly as he walked in with her, taking the lead as he led her inside through the revolving doors. Inside, there were beautiful fish tanks with all kinds of fish swimming about. Soft piano music could be heard playing from some corner as he approached the hostess stand. _"Table for two, please,"_ Hans said in French. The hostess nodded and led the pair to a booth in the back, setting down two menus and pouring them two glasses of water off the bat. Hans nodded his thanks as she left, sipping his water and looking to Hope once she sat down. "Vhat do you think? I saw this place vhen I first came here in the Great Var. Of course, it was closed, but I've always wanted to eat here." He smiled confidently and went to take his jacket off, setting it on a hook next to their booth as he waited for a waiter.




Hope followed him into the restaurant and looked around in awe. She then waited to be seated and followed the hostess to a both. The lioness thanked her and took a seat and scooted over to the middle of the booth. She then looked around again before replying, "Oh, this is magnificent! I love it here." She took a sip of her water and then looked to him. "So Hans, do you always eat out like this?"




GrimnCoyote said:


> "Nothing maybe". Noah glanced over at the man, "he always gets mad at me when I do something. So if I do nothing for now maybe he'll keep acting this way".



"Hmmm. Noah, I'll be right back. I'm going to talk to him." She walked away and head back into the destroyed living room. The mouse slowly approached the rat and cleared her throat. "Master Doyle?"

"What now, Victoria?" he asked flatly.

"Ummm...well, Noah and I realized that you seem...distress."

Doyle removed his paws from his face and looked at her. "Distress? HA! Distress?! I am _way_ beyond distress! I'm flabbergasted! Enraged! Shocked and Appalled! What happened today was a Dog's Diner!" He got up and started pacing the floor as he started to rant. "My colleagues and I were doing a job and it went horribly wrong! My boss is dead, my gang has disbanded, and I didn't get paid!" He let out an aggravated yell and sat back down in the chair. "I'm so frustrated that I don't know what to do."

Tori stared at him in surprised and was quiet for a moment. She suddenly walked over and sat on top of the arm rest on his chair. "Master Doyle, this may sound weird, but...would you like to go get ice cream?" 

Doyle looked at her and furrowed his brows in confusion. "Pardon?"

"Would you like to go get ice cream?" she repeated. Then Doyle turned his head to the side, eyes narrowed while looking at her suspiciously. "Why? What are you up to, Victoria?"

Tori glared at him and pouted. "First of all, it's Tori! T-O-R-I! Secondly, I ask because seeing you this way makes me feel uncomfortable. And finally, ice cream is delicious! And it will also make you feel better."

Doyle just stared at her. He couldn't believe what he hear and was silent for a moment. He lowered his head and suddenly started to chuckle and shaking his head. "Between you and Noah, I am a lost of words. Really." He sighed and looked at her. "Very well...Tori. Let's go get ice cream." He stood up and started heading to the door. "Noah! Come along. We're going out for ice cream."


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Feb 18, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> "My, my. You Americans are quite rude. Very well, I will get straight to the point." He straighten in his seat before he began.
> 
> "A few days ago, there was a prison break at the _Polizia Penitenziaria_. One of most highly secured prisons in Italy. Now, how in the world did this all happened? Well, it is under investigation with the Italian Government. But unknown to the government, it operated under the MS23. Many lives were gone that day, However, I am pleased to report that Agents Donadieu and Ferrari did an excellent job to not only get intel from the prison, but also rescuing the Whitepaws. Also, according to my agents, they are now with the Donness, Sabrina, and they're heading to Chicago as we speak."
> 
> ...




"And I'm guessing it's an issue that can't be solved with money, otherwise you wouldn't have called me in here like a priest about to deliver bad news." Elvyra muttered. "What's the issue then?"


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Feb 18, 2020)

> "Hmmm. Noah, I'll be right back. I'm going to talk to him." She walked away and head back into the destroyed living room. The mouse slowly approached the rat and cleared her throat. "Master Doyle?"
> 
> "What now, Victoria?" he asked flatly.
> 
> ...




"I-icecream?", Noah hesitantly took a step forward before following the man. "That's very kind of you sir".


----------



## HopeTLioness (Feb 18, 2020)

Liseran Thistle said:


> "And I'm guessing it's an issue that can't be solved with money, otherwise you wouldn't have called me in here like a priest about to deliver bad news." Elvyra muttered. "What's the issue then?"



Boucher nod his head to her. "About an hour ago, there was an attack on the Whitepaw's French HQ. Luckily, they did not succeed, and Don Fang, the leader of the Blackpaws and MS23, has been killed. But, he men has escaped, and needs to be captured. I heard that you have the Pinkertons with you. Can I ask of you to have them to take on this assignment?"




GrimnCoyote said:


> "I-icecream?", Noah hesitantly took a step forward before following the man. "That's very kind of you sir".



The three of them left the hotel and went out to get ice cream.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Doyle, Tori, and Noah is seen at a park, sitting on a bench while eating Gelato. It was quiet and peaceful as the three watch the sun setting in the horizon. Tori moaned in delight while taking a bite of her sweet. "Mmmm! This is delicious! And this is not ice cream? What is it called again?"

"Gelato." Doyle answered, while mixing the sweet in his cup and takes a lick.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Feb 18, 2020)

"You know I had this idea a while back", he said taking a bite. "It'd involve an ice cream shop but with a twist. You see you'd be able to put your own toppings on and stuff. I call it custom-custards...or crazy-cream...maybe icy toppings...I'm still thinking of a name".


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Feb 18, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Boucher nod his head to her. "About an hour ago, there was an attack on the Whitepaw's French HQ. Luckily, they did not succeed, and Don Fang, the leader of the Blackpaws and MS23, has been killed. But, he men has escaped, and needs to be captured. I heard that you have the Pinkertons with you. Can I ask of you to have them to take on this assignment?"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Elvyra cocked her head to the side, pretending to think it over. "I don't do favors for anyone 'less I like them a lot. And seeing how we aren't kin, I don't see myself doing this for free, you get me?" She explained, smirking. "I only called the Pinkerton's with the express purpose of getting my _cousin _out of that prison; the rest were just along for the ride because they happened to be there with him. So I gotta ask, what in it for me?"


----------



## HopeTLioness (Feb 18, 2020)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "You know I had this idea a while back", he said taking a bite. "It'd involve an ice cream shop but with a twist. You see you'd be able to put your own toppings on and stuff. I call it custom-custards...or crazy-cream...maybe icy toppings...I'm still thinking of a name".



Tori giggled. "Oh, Noah. You and your ideas."

Doyle was quiet for a moment before he spoke. "Actually...that's a brilliant idea."



Liseran Thistle said:


> Elvyra cocked her head to the side, pretending to think it over. "I don't do favors for anyone 'less I like them a lot. And seeing how we aren't kin, I don't see myself doing this for free, you get me?" She explained, smirking. "I only called the Pinkerton's with the express purpose of getting my _cousin _out of that prison; the rest were just along for the ride because they happened to be there with him. So I gotta ask, what in it for me?"



"How about preventing you from going to prison?"  He made a small grin before picking up a thick folder in his hoofs and slaps it onto his desk. "In these files are paperwork on some of the smuggling that has been done all around the world. And some of the companies that are involved in the smuggling, is some of the hospitals in Italy that you own, Mademoiselle Highwater. If my agents haven't taken these files before the Italian government did, you would be in a world of trouble, and would owe 3.5 million pounds. Exactly 3.5 millions of dollars. "


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Feb 18, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Tori giggled. "Oh, Noah. You and you're idea."
> 
> Doyle was quiet for a moment before he spoke. "Actually...that's a brilliant idea."
> 
> ...



Elvyra snatched the folder off the desk, and rifled through it quickly. With every page, she became angrier and angrier, her claws ripping into the folder until she ripped it and it contents straight in two, and in dozens of little pieces. "_Those greedy sons of bitches have been stealing money from right under my nose!" _She seethed. "JEFFERSON!" 

The mouse didn't even jump when Elvyra screamed her name. "Yes, ma'am?"

"Tell the gentleman outside I've found another job for them." She said, in a furious whisper. "I don't know who these MS bastards are, but they're going to pay me all the money they've stolen! _And with interest." 
_
Jefferson nodded. "Of course. I will tell them immediately." She said, walking out of the room.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Feb 18, 2020)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Elvyra snatched the folder off the desk, and rifled through it quickly. With every page, she became angrier and angrier, her claws ripping into the folder until she ripped it and it contents straight in two, and in dozens of little pieces. "_Those greedy sons of bitches have been stealing money from right under my nose!" _She seethed. "JEFFERSON!"
> 
> The mouse didn't even jump when Elvyra screamed her name. "Yes, ma'am?"
> 
> ...



Fia was so shock and a bit frighten from Elvyra's rage that her ears flatten on her head. Rosa just stared at the vixen and not saying a word.

'Would you like something to drink, Mademoiselle Highwater? We have many beverages of your desire." Boucher offered as Rosa walked over to a mini bar that sat on the far left side of the wall. She stood there and waited for an order.

Meanwhile, out of the office, Vince and Benjamin was still waiting in the area while the others had left with Ariel. They leaned on the wall in silence when they seen Jefferson came out.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Feb 18, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Fia was so shock and a bit frighten from Elvyra's rage that her ears flatten on her head. Rosa just stared at the vixen and not saying a word.
> 
> 'Would you like something to drink, Mademoiselle Highwater? We have many beverages of your desire." Boucher offered as Rosa walked over to a mini bar that sat on the far left side of the wall. She stood there and waited for an order.



Elvyra stood up, her furious aura still clinging to her. "I don't drink alcohol, it makes it harder to remember who owes me." She said, waving the offer away. "I'll help you alright, but don't ever come to me asking for favors."

Jefferson walked out of the room, addressing the Pinkertons in the room. "Can I please have all of your attention please?" She calls out in the room. "I have important news to share."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Feb 18, 2020)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Elvyra stood up, her furious aura still clinging to her. "I don't drink alcohol, it makes it harder to remember who owes me." She said, waving the offer away. "I'll help you alright, but don't ever come to me asking for favors."



Boucher tilted his head to the side and raised an eyebrow. "Favor? Oh, no mademoiselle, you have mistaken. This was not me asking for a favor-it was more of an opportunity for you to give those Pinkerton men something to do since they were basically hired for nothing. And also to bring this to your attention. After all, you are a business woman, and this needs to be dealt with." He looked over to Rosa and ordered something to her in French. She nod and worked on a glass of wine and brought it over to him. He nod his thanks to her and take the glass into his hooves. "Well, I wish you the best of luck. Should you need anything else, speak with one of my agents. Au revoir." 




Liseran Thistle said:


> Jefferson walked out of the room, addressing the Pinkertons in the room. "Can I please have all of your attention please?" She calls out in the room. "I have important news to share."



Benjamin and Vince looked to the female mouse, and the badger spoke up. "Er, ma'am. Those Pinkerton fellers had left to go get something to eat." 

Vince stood straight up and looked to her. "Forget about it. What is it?"


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Feb 18, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Boucher tilted his head to the side and raised an eyebrow. "Favor? Oh, no mademoiselle, you have mistaken. This was not me asking for a favor-it was more of an opportunity for you to give those Pinkerton men something to do since they were basically hired for nothing. And also to bring this to your attention. After all, you are a business woman, and this needs to be dealt with." He looked over to Rosa and ordered something to her in French. She nod and worked on a glass of wine and brought it over to him. He nod his thanks to her and take the glass into his hooves. "Well, I wish you the best of luck. Should you need anything else, speak with one of my agents. Au revoir."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Elvyra nodded and walked out, joining Jefferson. "Where is everyone?" She asked, annoyed. 

"They've apparently gone off to eat, ma'am." Jefferson informed her. "These two seem to be the only ones who have stayed behind."Elvyra sighed, and turned to the both of them, crossing her arms. 

"Well when you find your friends, and they get back from lunch, kindly tell them that I have a new job for all of you." She said. "I'm hiring you once more to go after a gang, but this time it ain't no cover for a prison break. Those bastards actually _are _stealing from me, and you are going to help me stop them. And get my money back."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Feb 18, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> "I'm sure Fia can arrange a way to take you two back to America. If not, then I'll make sure of it." Satine said and then looked at James. She sighed and gave him a sad smile. "Well, it seems like you are in good paws now. I suppose it's time for us to part ways."


James had stood in silence as he watched the two talk, wiping his face as Satine told him they would go separate ways. He slowly nodded and looked at the floor, shivering slightly as he sputtered out his words. "...Th-thank you Satine... for e-everything. I'm scared though... I'm scared I-I'm gonna hurt someone without you... or what I can even do back home. I'm unstable, unsafe... what sh-should we do back home?"


HopeTLioness said:


> Hope followed him into the restaurant and looked around in awe. She then waited to be seated and followed the hostess to a both. The lioness thanked her and took a seat and scooted over to the middle of the booth. She then looked around again before replying, "Oh, this is magnificent! I love it here." She took a sip of her water and then looked to him. "So Hans, do you always eat out like this?"


Hans shook his head and sipped the water. "_Nein... _I normally try to keep low profile. Pubs, taverns, small diners. Occasionally, however, I eat grandly, especially vhen I feel the need to relieve someone of an oppressive partner." He set the water down after he made his underhand comment about Gab as a waitress came back to the booth. Hans asked if she spoke English, in which she replied yes. Hans looked at the menu for a moment and sighed. "Please bring a glass of Merlot for me... do you know what you vant to drink, Hope? I am undecided on vhat I vould like to eat."


Seph said:


> Sal fell asleep in the chair as he waited until he was woken up by the doctor and some people. They took him to an operating room and laid him, Sal didn’t fight, he didn’t do much at all, his will was very low right now. The little squirrel took her sweet time finding a vein and got ready to give him a shot. “Just do it,” Sal said plainly, he wasn’t the mood for a chat.


The nurse sighed and grabbed the shavers, shaving a patch of fur off his arm and stabbing the vein with the IV. They quickly started giving him saline and painkillers before slowly pumping him with anesthesia. As the amount increased, the squirrel put on an operator's facemask and looked to Sal before speaking. "Alrighty sir, I know you aren't in the mood, but I need you to count backward from one hundred as long as you can."


Liseran Thistle said:


> Elvyra stood up, her furious aura still clinging to her. "I don't drink alcohol, it makes it harder to remember who owes me." She said, waving the offer away. "I'll help you alright, but don't ever come to me asking for favors."
> 
> Jefferson walked out of the room, addressing the Pinkertons in the room. "Can I please have all of your attention please?" She calls out in the room. "I have important news to share."





HopeTLioness said:


> Boucher tilted his head to the side and raised an eyebrow. "Favor? Oh, no mademoiselle, you have mistaken. This was not me asking for a favor-it was more of an opportunity for you to give those Pinkerton men something to do since they were basically hired for nothing. And also to bring this to your attention. After all, you are a business woman, and this needs to be dealt with." He looked over to Rosa and ordered something to her in French. She nod and worked on a glass of wine and brought it over to him. He nod his thanks to her and take the glass into his hooves. "Well, I wish you the best of luck. Should you need anything else, speak with one of my agents. Au revoir."
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Liseran Thistle said:


> Elvyra nodded and walked out, joining Jefferson. "Where is everyone?" She asked, annoyed.
> 
> "They've apparently gone off to eat, ma'am." Jefferson informed her. "These two seem to be the only ones who have stayed behind."Elvyra sighed, and turned to the both of them, crossing her arms.
> 
> "Well when you find your friends, and they get back from lunch, kindly tell them that I have a new job for all of you." She said. "I'm hiring you once more to go after a gang, but this time it ain't no cover for a prison break. Those bastards actually _are _stealing from me, and you are going to help me stop them. And get my money back."


Charles had been walking with Ariel when his sharp owl ears heard southern screaming and someone calling for attention. He looked to Marshall and poked him in the leg. "Oi, that Jefferson lass is screaming for us. We better see what's up." He turned around and walked away from the Komodo and canine, coming back outside the office as he saw the extremely pissed vixen and her mouse. "Heard you dolls yelling from a mile away through the walls. Something about you bleeding money and you want us to stop it?"


----------



## Seph (Feb 19, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James had stood in silence as he watched the two talk, wiping his face as Satine told him they would go separate ways. He slowly nodded and looked at the floor, shivering slightly as he sputtered out his words. "...Th-thank you Satine... for e-everything. I'm scared though... I'm scared I-I'm gonna hurt someone without you... or what I can even do back home. I'm unstable, unsafe... what sh-should we do back home?"
> 
> Hans shook his head and sipped the water. "_Nein... _I normally try to keep low profile. Pubs, taverns, small diners. Occasionally, however, I eat grandly, especially vhen I feel the need to relieve someone of an oppressive partner." He set the water down after he made his underhand comment about Gab as a waitress came back to the booth. Hans asked if she spoke English, in which she replied yes. Hans looked at the menu for a moment and sighed. "Please bring a glass of Merlot for me... do you know what you vant to drink, Hope? I am undecided on vhat I vould like to eat."
> 
> ...


Sal groaned as she told him that he had something else to do. He wouldn’t have done it if hadn’t have been for something important, like his knee. Sal shook his head in annoyance as he started the countdown. “Hundred, Ninety nine...” he counted.




Liseran Thistle said:


> Elvyra nodded and walked out, joining Jefferson. "Where is everyone?" She asked, annoyed.
> 
> "They've apparently gone off to eat, ma'am." Jefferson informed her. "These two seem to be the only ones who have stayed behind."Elvyra sighed, and turned to the both of them, crossing her arms.
> 
> "Well when you find your friends, and they get back from lunch, kindly tell them that I have a new job for all of you." She said. "I'm hiring you once more to go after a gang, but this time it ain't no cover for a prison break. Those bastards actually _are _stealing from me, and you are going to help me stop them. And get my money back."


Howard had been looking around at the various paintings on the walls of the facility, pretty boring and plain but what else was there to do. He snapped back though when he heard Highwater yelling for them in the other room, meaning that he had to get back to work. Howard walked back into the waiting area and saw most of the others there. Howard smiled as he heard that they had a new job, and it sounded like something just up his alley. “Well by all means, let’s get to it.” He said, finally having something to clear the boredom.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Feb 19, 2020)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Elvyra nodded and walked out, joining Jefferson. "Where is everyone?" She asked, annoyed.
> 
> "They've apparently gone off to eat, ma'am." Jefferson informed her. "These two seem to be the only ones who have stayed behind."Elvyra sighed, and turned to the both of them, crossing her arms.
> 
> "Well when you find your friends, and they get back from lunch, kindly tell them that I have a new job for all of you." She said. "I'm hiring you once more to go after a gang, but this time it ain't no cover for a prison break. Those bastards actually _are _stealing from me, and you are going to help me stop them. And get my money back."



The rat made a grin at them. "About time we got an actual assignment. And don't worry, Miss. Highwater, we'll do everything we can to track them down."

"I'm also tagging along to find these bastards. I'm not in it for the money, but I'm in it to look for three furs that they had kidnapped."


Captain TrashPanda said:


> Charles had been walking with Ariel when his sharp owl ears heard southern screaming and someone calling for attention. He looked to Marshall and poked him in the leg. "Oi, that Jefferson lass is screaming for us. We better see what's up." He turned around and walked away from the Komodo and canine, coming back outside the office as he saw the extremely pissed vixen and her mouse. "Heard you dolls yelling from a mile away through the walls. Something about you bleeding money and you want us to stop it?"



Marshall was waiting by the elevator with the others when he suddenly felt a poke on his leg. The bearded dragon looked down to the small owl and listened to what he had to say. He, Ariel, and the rest followed him back to see the pissed off vixen. Marshall's eyes widen in shock and waited for a reply.




Captain TrashPanda said:


> Hans shook his head and sipped the water. "_Nein... _I normally try to keep low profile. Pubs, taverns, small diners. Occasionally, however, I eat grandly, especially vhen I feel the need to relieve someone of an oppressive partner." He set the water down after he made his underhand comment about Gab as a waitress came back to the booth. Hans asked if she spoke English, in which she replied yes. Hans looked at the menu for a moment and sighed. "Please bring a glass of Merlot for me... do you know what you vant to drink, Hope? I am undecided on vhat I vould like to eat."



"Hm." was all she said before the waitress came over. After Hans ordered a drink, she looked to her. "I'll have the White Zinfandel, please." She waits for the waitress to leave and sighed. "You know, the sad thing is is that he's not really oppressive. I just...try to keep myself away from him. It just doesn't feel right." Her smiles slowly turned to sadness as she cascaded her eyes down. "I don't feel comfortable being around him. Not after...." her voice trailed off, remembering months ago when Gabriello had his memories and found out that she was part of the MS23. She unconsciously rubbed her neck where he had choked her.




Captain TrashPanda said:


> James had stood in silence as he watched the two talk, wiping his face as Satine told him they would go separate ways. He slowly nodded and looked at the floor, shivering slightly as he sputtered out his words. "...Th-thank you Satine... for e-everything. I'm scared though... I'm scared I-I'm gonna hurt someone without you... or what I can even do back home. I'm unstable, unsafe... what sh-should we do back home?"



Satine thought for a moment. She then looked up at him and said, "I would suggest to make yourself busy. If you have a big yard, start growing a garden. Make repairs around the house, if any. Start sewing or carpentry. Anything to keep you out of your head and focus on the task before you. And hopefully, you will start getting better and recovering your old self." She then reached into her pocket and pulled two items out. One is her business card with her contact information. And the other is a silver chained necklace with a quill that has been modified that the top and bottom of the quill is capped off with golden tubes. She hands her card to Paul. "This is my contact information should you need me." She then offered the necklace to James. "This is for you, James. It is my quill that I had modified myself back in Lyon. It is my gift to you and a reminder of how strong you truly are." She stepped closer to him as she got on her toes and put the necklace around his neck. As she straighten the necklace on him, her eyes suddenly met his; her fiery, amber eyes staring back into his hazel eye for the very last time. Her eyes start to water as she placed her paw on his chest and leaned in to boop his snoot with hers. She closed her eyes as a few tears fall gently on the side of her cheek. She spoke softly to him that is full of love and compassion. "You are strong, James. Very strong. You are more powerful than you think. It is hard, but I promise you that it will get better as long as you don't give up. Just please...please...keep going. Don't give up. You have people who love and care for you...remember that." In a quick maneuver, she planted a kiss on his lips and held it there for a few minutes before slowly pulling away. She quickly turned away and left the room, closing the door behind her and tries to keep herself from crying as she goes back to work.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Feb 19, 2020)

> "HopeTLioness, post: 6703133, member: 121971"]Tori giggled. "Oh, Noah. You and your ideas."
> 
> Doyle was quiet for a moment before he spoke. "Actually...that's a brilliant idea.



"Really?", the possum looked slightly puzzled at the response, "no ones ever called my ideas that".

___________________________________________



> "Liseran Thistle, post: 6703166, member: 126395"]Elvyra nodded and walked out, joining Jefferson. "Where is everyone?" She asked, annoyed.
> 
> "They've apparently gone off to eat, ma'am." Jefferson informed her. "These two seem to be the only ones who have stayed behind."Elvyra sighed, and turned to the both of them, crossing her arms.
> 
> "Well when you find your friends, and they get back from lunch, kindly tell them that I have a new job for all of you." She said. "I'm hiring you once more to go after a gang, but this time it ain't no cover for a prison break. Those bastards actually _are _stealing from me, and you are going to help me stop them. And get my money back."



"Yes ma'am you called", Arthur slinked forward. Placing his back against the wall he adjusted your hat. "Reckon cracking bad eggs for theft is more our strong suit anyway".


----------



## HopeTLioness (Feb 19, 2020)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "Really?", the possum looked slightly puzzled at the response, "no ones ever called my ideas that".



"Well, let us ponder on that idea for a moment." Doyle sat up more in his seat before he explains his thought process. "This ice cream-custard facility can be a quaint little shop like the gelato place. The customers come in and look over the glass to see their dessert being made. They could choose a base flavor-vanilla, strawberry , chocolate-and they can add whatever toppings in the custard. It will be something like berries, nuts, jams, or even pieces of other sweets like sprinkles, cookies, and candy."

"Candy?" Tori questioned.

Doyle shrugged his shoulders. "Yes, candy. But it has to be a certain type a candy. Like..." he pondered a bit before getting an answer. "Oh! Peppermint! Or licorice allsorts. Or Jelly Babies."


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Feb 19, 2020)

"It's good to see that you're all so ready to get to work, because this will not be an easy casy." Jefferson told them. "We will be taking down a gang directly this time, as opposed to just breaking people out of a jail. It will be a lot tougher than what I originally called you all here for, but I trust you can do the job easy enough." 

"There's really more to this than just what's bugging my hide, so you'll have to talk about the _other _part of the assignment with someone else." Elvyra said. "Just know I want my money back, and if you can't get it back, I'll take it from _you._" She glared at each of them in turn.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Feb 19, 2020)

Liseran Thistle said:


> "It's good to see that you're all so ready to get to work, because this will not be an easy casy." Jefferson told them. "We will be taking down a gang directly this time, as opposed to just breaking people out of a jail. It will be a lot tougher than what I originally called you all here for, but I trust you can do the job easy enough."
> 
> "There's really more to this than just what's bugging my hide, so you'll have to talk about the _other _part of the assignment with someone else." Elvyra said. "Just know I want my money back, and if you can't get it back, I'll take it from _you._" She glared at each of them in turn.



Marshall nod his head to her in understanding. "Yes, ma'am." Rosa stepped out of the office and walks over to the group. "Everyone, please follow me."

The squirrel soon led them down to the sixth floor and entered into a meeting room with a large desk and multiple chairs around it. Marshall and Ariel took a seat as Rosa started handing everyone a case file once they got seated. "In this case folder there is the list of the Blackpaw members that was at the French Whitepaw HQ, and has disappeared since the incident."

When they opened the folders, it held eight pictures of the members: two of them, being Fang and Rema, had a red stamp on them that reads "décédé". With each member, Rosa went over their names, species, and traits.

"Hans 'The Judge' Ritcher. Doberman. Dubbed the Executioner for killing off Americans, Britains, and even Germans. He's wanted for War Crimes.

Vincent Padriac Doyle. Rat. He is dubbed Bishop. Had hitman jobs in the past and have a warrant for his arrest for the murder of Sir Johnathan Smitherson, a well-known businessman and owner of the Royal Academy of Music.

Augustus Grant. Bloodhound. He was a sniper in the Australian army in WWI. But then he had moved to America and became a hitman. He's wanted Dead or Alive.

Harvey Ferus. Hare. Been into the MS23 for a long time, and had plenty of kills. It was suspected that he and his partner, Tylus Saldana, bat,  was involved in an incident with a family of white rabbits that burned down their home. Also, Saldana came from a family that was part of the Mafia. They had moved to America from the Dominican Republic to get away from being arrested.

Miguel Highlander. Siberian White Tiger and part Husky. He's a new recruit and has been working for the MS23 for about a year. He was only reported for small crimes of robbery.

These six individuals are somewhere in Paris, and needs to be found before they disappear. Are there any questions?"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Feb 19, 2020)

Seph said:


> Sal groaned as she told him that he had something else to do. He wouldn’t have done it if hadn’t have been for something important, like his knee. Sal shook his head in annoyance as he started the countdown. “Hundred, Ninety-nine...” he counted.


As Sal had started to count, the doctor appeared from the back, having set Jax’s leg and a nurse taking care of him. He put on a pair of gloves and a mask and looked to the bear, sighing as he appeared to not be going under. “Increase the anesthetic,” he bluntly said, getting his tools ready to operate.
The nurse nodded and let more flow through the IV, looking to Sal as he kept counting and waited for him to go to sleep.


HopeTLioness said:


> "Hm." was all she said before the waitress came over. After Hans ordered a drink, she looked to her. "I'll have the White Zinfandel, please." She waits for the waitress to leave and sighed. "You know, the sad thing is is that he's not really oppressive. I just...try to keep myself away from him. It just doesn't feel right." Her smiles slowly turned to sadness as she cascaded her eyes down. "I don't feel comfortable being around him. Not after...." her voice trailed off, remembering months ago when Gabriello had his memories and found out that she was part of the MS23. She unconsciously rubbed her neck where he had choked her.


The waitress nodded and walked off as Hans listened to Hope. He had never been one to care for anyone but himself and those over him, but he felt an odd feeling towards Hope. He had never felt care for someone else before that was his equal, but that ice-cold heart was slowly melting from Hope. "Not after vhat, may I ask?" He looked to her neck where she was rubbing and peered closely, seeing faint bruising under her fur. He sighed and nodded before sitting back up and sipping his water. "...I see. No need to explain. Vell... I can understand that. It does not feel vight since his memories vere viped when you defended me. I am sorry... truly, that it is like this. But... you have protection now. Don Stefano will keep you safe, as vill I as I am vorking vith him."


HopeTLioness said:


> Satine thought for a moment. She then looked up at him and said, "I would suggest making yourself busy. If you have a big yard, start growing a garden. Make repairs around the house, if any. Start sewing or carpentry. Anything to keep you out of your head and focus on the task before you. And hopefully, you will start getting better and recovering your old self." She then reached into her pocket and pulled two items out. One is her business card with her contact information. And the other is a silver chained necklace with a quill that has been modified that the top and bottom of the quill is capped off with golden tubes. She hands her card to Paul. "This is my contact information should you need me." She then offered the necklace to James. "This is for you, James. It is my quill that I had modified myself back in Lyon. It is my gift to you and a reminder of how strong you truly are." She stepped closer to him as she got on her toes and put the necklace around his neck. As she straightens the necklace on him, her eyes suddenly met his; her fiery, amber eyes staring back into his hazel eye for the very last time. Her eyes start to water as she placed her paw on his chest and leaned into boop his snoot with hers. She closed her eyes as a few tears fall gently on the side of her cheek. She spoke softly to him, her voice full of love and compassion. "You are strong, James. Very strong. You are more powerful than you think. It is hard, but I promise you that it will get better as long as you don't give up. Just please...please...keep going. Don't give up. You have people who love and care for you...remember that." In a quick maneuver, she planted a kiss on his lips and held it there for a few minutes before slowly pulling away. She quickly turned away and left the room, closing the door behind her and tries to keep herself from crying as she goes back to work.


"Yes ma'am," James said once she gave him a list of things to do. "I will do my best."
Paul looked down to the porcupine and took the card, nodding and smiling softly as a tear ran down his face. "Yes'm... thank you's for everythang."
James watched as Satine pulled the necklace out and put it around his neck, tears running down his face. He sniffled and choked back his cries as their snoots came together, his cold, wet snoot coming in contact with her warm, dry snoot. He nodded as she spoked and was about to speak before Satine kissed him, a deep kiss on the lips that made him tingle all over. Once she pulled away, he wiped his bloodshot eye and nodded, sputtering before speaking. "Th-th-thank you, Satine. I w-won't let you down." He watched her leave for the last time, and as the door slowly shut he began to bawl, loudly weeping as Paul hugged him again, keeping him close as the broken coon let out an ocean of tears. "Hush now, cuzin. Iss gonna be ok... iss ok. We's gonna go home... we's gonna make it. You dun survived hell... now you's free."


Liseran Thistle said:


> "It's good to see that you're all so ready to get to work, because this will not be an easy casy." Jefferson told them. "We will be taking down a gang directly this time, as opposed to just breaking people out of a jail. It will be a lot tougher than what I originally called you all here for, but I trust you can do the job easy enough."
> 
> "There's really more to this than just what's bugging my hide, so you'll have to talk about the _other _part of the assignment with someone else." Elvyra said. "Just know I want my money back, and if you can't get it back, I'll take it from _you._" She glared at each of them in turn.


"Finally, a blinding adventure! Easy or challenging I will abso-bloody-lutely do this. Your money will come back, Madam Highwater. On my God and my King." The owl happily nodded as he saw Rosa step out and instruct them to follow.


HopeTLioness said:


> Marshall nod his head to her in understanding. "Yes, ma'am." Rosa stepped out of the office and walks over to the group. "Everyone, please follow me."
> 
> The squirrel soon led them down to the sixth floor and entered into a meeting room with a large desk and multiple chairs around it. Marshall and Ariel took a seat as Rosa started handing everyone a case file once they got seated. "In this case folder, there is the list of the Blackpaw members that were at the French Whitepaw HQ, and has disappeared since the incident."
> 
> ...


Charles followed the squirrel into the meeting room and sat in a seat. He took the folder and nodded his thanks, looking through all the pictures. He went through them all and was about to close the file when he saw Hans' face. He took a solid look at it and was silent for a moment before speaking. "I've heard of this nutter before... we had orders to end him whenever we saw him. I made contact, once... almost put a round through his head. Knicked his shoulder, ran for cover and couldn't get another bloody shot. I'll take care of him... if I can know where he is, I can set up a sniper's nest and pick him off." The owl looked to Rosa and closed the file, pushing it back to the table and standing up. He tugged on his jacket and nodded to them. "I must be going. It's nosh hour anyways, I need some lunch then to track him down. I will be back with him alive... or his head on a platter." He turned back and headed for the door, ready to hunt down the Doberman.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Feb 19, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Marshall nod his head to her in understanding. "Yes, ma'am." Rosa stepped out of the office and walks over to the group. "Everyone, please follow me."
> 
> The squirrel soon led them down to the sixth floor and entered into a meeting room with a large desk and multiple chairs around it. Marshall and Ariel took a seat as Rosa started handing everyone a case file once they got seated. "In this case folder there is the list of the Blackpaw members that was at the French Whitepaw HQ, and has disappeared since the incident."
> 
> ...



Jefferson's eyes widened at the folder in her hands, as she scanned over one of the names that had caught her eye in the worst way. _What the hell is he doing in this file...? _She thought, incredulous. Elvyra noticed her expression, and looked at her concerned. 

"Do you know that bat?" She asked her. 

This shook Jefferson out of her silent stupor. "Oh! Yes...I do unfortunately." She said, sadly. "We used to be friends when were kids." She closed the folder finally, setting it down. 

"Huh. Small world, I guess." 

Jefferson just sighed, becoming silent. "I just don't get it, ma'am. The fact that he's in this folder means he lied to me." She muttered. "He told me he'd be going on to do greater things, and yet here he is..." Jefferson slowly became angrier the more she thought about it, and stayed quiet for the rest of the meeting, now determined to be the one to capture Saldana.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Feb 19, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> The waitress nodded and walked off as Hans listened to Hope. He had never been one to care for anyone but himself and those over him, but he felt an odd feeling towards Hope. He had never felt care for someone else before that was his equal, but that ice-cold heart was slowly melting from Hope. "Not after vhat, may I ask?" He looked to her neck where she was rubbing and peered closely, seeing faint bruising under her fur. He sighed and nodded before sitting back up and sipping his water. "...I see. No need to explain. Vell... I can understand that. It does not feel vight since his memories vere viped when you defended me. I am sorry... truly, that it is like this. But... you have protection now. Don Stefano will keep you safe, as vill I as I am vorking vith him."



She slowly shook her head and looked back at him with sad sad. "No. It won't be that simple. Anything can happen from now and tomorrow. I could be protected today, but not tomorrow. There are always someone out there who is better than you and will take you down. Unlike you, Hans, I am not tough like you. I fear death. I fear for my safety while being part of the mafia. And I know that one day, Gabriello is going to wake up one day with his memories back and kill me!" She referains for being loud so she does attract attention. She took a deep breath and look into the Doberman's brown eyes. "Hans...do you ever...wish to live a simple life like normal people? Where you don't have to watch your back from danger, constantly? Maybe having a simple job, living in a simple house, and raising a family with the fur you love? Do you ever crave...freedom from the path of crime and death?"




Captain TrashPanda said:


> Charles followed the squirrel into the meeting room and sat in a seat. He took the folder and nodded his thanks, looking through all the pictures. He went through them all and was about to close the file when he saw Hans' face. He took a solid look at it and was silent for a moment before speaking. "I've heard of this nutter before... we had orders to end him whenever we saw him. I made contact, once... almost put a round through his head. Knicked his shoulder, ran for cover and couldn't get another bloody shot. I'll take care of him... if I can know where he is, I can set up a sniper's nest and pick him off." The owl looked to Rosa and closed the file, pushing it back to the table and standing up. He tugged on his jacket and nodded to them. "I must be going. It's nosh hour anyways, I need some lunch then to track him down. I will be back with him alive... or his head on a platter." He turned back and headed for the door, ready to hunt down the Doberman.



Marshall looked over the files and pictures of each Blackpaw members carefully. He then heard Charles spoke about Hans and claiming him as his target. The bearded dragon nodded to the small owl and waved his claw. "Good luck, man. And since he has already claimed one, I'll go ahead and go for the bloodhound." He took the picture and sets the file down.

"I'll take the tiger." Vince said flatly as he stared down the picture of Miguel to engrave it in his memory and stood up. "I'm going after him now. See you later." and with that, Vince left to go hunt down Miguel.

Marshall also stood up and nod to everyone else. "Well, I'm off. Good luck, gents. Ladies." and left the room.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Feb 19, 2020)

"Spose I'll go after the hare", Arthur said looking at the files. "He seems like he knows what to do in the killing department but lacks direction. Reckon he'd be a sufficient threat, more than I can say about the tiger. I don't know what his deal is but this ordeal is probably way over his head".


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Feb 19, 2020)

"I'll go after the Bat. I suppose since we know nothing yet about them, we can find them together." She suggested to him. "Since I know the Bat personally, it'll be easier to question him about Miss Highwater's missing money."


----------



## Seph (Feb 19, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> As Sal had started to count, the doctor appeared from the back, having set Jax’s leg and a nurse taking care of him. He put on a pair of gloves and a mask and looked to the bear, sighing as he appeared to not be going under. “Increase the anesthetic,” he bluntly said, getting his tools ready to operate.
> The nurse nodded and let more flow through the IV, looking to Sal as he kept counting and waited for him to go to sleep


Sal was getting pretty bored with this, and was ready to tell the doctor to do it anyway, but they injected him with more. He kept counting. “Sixty six, sixty five, six four, six...” Sal started before trailing off as he passed out.


HopeTLioness said:


> Vincent Padriac Doyle. Rat. He is dubbed Bishop. Had hitman jobs in the past and have a warrant for his arrest for the murder of Sir Johnathan Smitherson, a well-known businessman and owner of the Royal Academy of Music.


As soon as Howard heard about this one he knew who he would choose. He sounded like a typical murder mystery villain, and Howard was after all, the best detective in the room. “I’ll get the rat.” Howard said. “Sounds like it’ll be fun tracking him down.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Feb 19, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> "Well, let us ponder on that idea for a moment." Doyle sat up more in his seat before he explains his thought process. "This ice cream-custard facility can be a quaint little shop like the gelato place. The customers come in and look over the glass to see their dessert being made. They could choose a base flavor-vanilla, strawberry , chocolate-and they can add whatever toppings in the custard. It will be something like berries, nuts, jams, or even pieces of other sweets like sprinkles, cookies, and candy."
> 
> "Candy?" Tori questioned.
> 
> Doyle shrugged his shoulders. "Yes, candy. But it has to be a certain type a candy. Like..." he pondered a bit before getting an answer. "Oh! Peppermint! Or licorice allsorts. Or Jelly Babies."



"What about crushed cookies!", Noah spoke happily, "my Aunt once made a pie topped with crushed cookies. Maybe that idea will work on custard".


----------



## HopeTLioness (Feb 19, 2020)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "What about crushed cookies!", Noah spoke happily, "my Aunt once made a pie topped with crushed cookies. Maybe that idea will work on custard".



Doyle's eyes lit up and slapped his knee. "Brilliant! It can mixed up with vanilla! We could call it...ummm...oh! Cookies & Creme." 

Tori giggled and smiled big. "Oh, that sounds so good! I think I'm really liking this custom-made custard business you are thinking of Noah."

Doyle pulled out his pocket watch to look at the time and sighed. "Alright, you two. It's getting late, and we should head back to the hotel."




GrimnCoyote said:


> "Spose I'll go after the hare", Arthur said looking at the files. "He seems like he knows what to do in the killing department but lacks direction. Reckon he'd be a sufficient threat, more than I can say about the tiger. I don't know what his deal is but this ordeal is probably way over his head".





Liseran Thistle said:


> "I'll go after the Bat. I suppose since we know nothing yet about them, we can find them together." She suggested to him. "Since I know the Bat personally, it'll be easier to question him about Miss Highwater's missing money."





Seph said:


> As soon as Howard heard about this one he knew who he would choose. He sounded like a typical murder mystery villain, and Howard was after all, the best detective in the room. “I’ll get the rat.” Howard said. “Sounds like it’ll be fun tracking him down.



Rosa nod her head and then spoke once more. "Well, you have your assignments. You can go."

"However!" Ariel interjected, "Should you need assistance, please let us know!"


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Feb 19, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Doyle's eyes lit up and slapped his knee. "Brilliant! It can mixed up with vanilla! We could call it...ummm...oh! Cookies & Creme."
> 
> Tori giggled and smiled big. "Oh, that sounds so good! I think I'm really liking this custom-made custard business you are thinking of Noah."
> 
> Doyle pulled out his pocket watch to look at the time and sighed. "Alright, you two. It's getting late, and we should head back to the hotel".



The possum nodded with a smile, "yes sir". Getting up he finished his treat and threw away the plastic cup.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Feb 19, 2020)

GrimnCoyote said:


> The possum nodded with a smile, "yes sir". Getting up he finished his treat and threw away the plastic cup.



Tori and Doyle also got up and threw away their empty cups before heading to a direction towards the hotel. The mouse looked up at the rat and asked, "Soooo, how do you feel? Did the Gelato helped?" Doyle just sighed and said, "I must admit, it did help quite a bit. It's just...today was nothing but hard lines. Everything just happened so fast that it blew my bloody mind. But I do not want to talk about it anymore. It has passed and it is time for me to start something else."

"So what are you planning to do, Master Doyle?" Tori asked, a bit concerned, mainly of her and Noah's well-being.

Doyle just shrugged nonchalantly. "I suppose it's time for me to hang up my weapons and retire. Do something else like...." His voice trailed off when he suddenly heard the strings of violin playing. His eyes widen slightly and his ears perked up, and as in a daze, he followed the sound. Curiously, Tori followed him.

They soon come up to the fountain area where a male hedgehog is playing the violin for tips.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Feb 19, 2020)

Elvyra turned to Jefferson. "Well whatever beef you have with the Bat, don't let it interfere with the mission at hand. Your _real _objective is getting my money back, capture comes second. Bringing him back here is just apart of the deal." 

Jefferson nodded. "I understand, ma'am. I won't let my personal vendetta get in the way of the mission." She said, turning to Arthur. "We should head out now, and go looking for the both of them."


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Feb 19, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Tori and Doyle also got up and threw away their empty cups before heading to a direction towards the hotel. The mouse looked up at the rat and asked, "Soooo, how do you feel? Did the Gelato helped?" Doyle just sighed and said, "I must admit, it did help quite a bit. It's just...today was nothing but hard lines. Everything just happened so fast that it blew my bloody mind. But I do not want to talk about it anymore. It has passed and it is time for me to start something else."
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Noah followed the rat as well. His ears followed the strings melody as the man glided a stick across them. "Wow, it sounds really beautiful", he complimented the hedgehog.



Liseran Thistle said:


> Elvyra turned to Jefferson. "Well whatever beef you have with the Bat, don't let it interfere with the mission at hand. Your _real _objective is getting my money back, capture comes second. Bringing him back here is just apart of the deal."
> 
> Jefferson nodded. "I understand, ma'am. I won't let my personal vendetta get in the way of the mission." She said, turning to Arthur. "We should head out now, and go looking for the both of them."



Arthur nodded under his gray fedora. He prepared to depart with Jefferson but suddenly he remembered something. Turning around he spoke to Elvyra, "before I forget I'd like to say something. I know you don't get this often from your Pinkertons but I'd like to genuinely apologies for my previous actions. You see I was raised a certain way by my momma back in Louisiana to talk to woman. I called you 'sweetheart' the first time I met because it seemed like a kind way to compliment a person without coming off as...well...a piece of waste. I probably should have put into account your position before and I'd love to have your forgiveness and let bygones be bygones".


----------



## Seph (Feb 19, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Doyle's eyes lit up and slapped his knee. "Brilliant! It can mixed up with vanilla! We could call it...ummm...oh! Cookies & Creme."
> 
> Tori giggled and smiled big. "Oh, that sounds so good! I think I'm really liking this custom-made custard business you are thinking of Noah."
> 
> ...


Howard had a way of going about these things, back in the states he would use a fake FBI badge and talk his way into people believing him, so he did need one thing. “Yes ma’am I will need something. A badge from the FED, it doesn’t have to say my name on it, just maybe get me one with a bird on it. And if you have a clue as to where I should start looking, that would also be nice.” Howard said to her.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Feb 19, 2020)

GrimnCoyote said:


> Noah followed the rat as well. His ears followed the strings melody as the man glided a stick across them. "Wow, it sounds really beautiful", he complimented the hedgehog.
> 
> 
> 
> Arthur nodded under his gray fedora. He prepared to depart with Jefferson but suddenly he remembered something. Turning around he spoke to Elvyra, "before I forget I'd like to say something. I know you don't get this often from your Pinkertons but I'd like to genuinely apologies for my previous actions. You see I was raised a certain way by my momma back in Louisiana to talk to woman. I called you 'sweetheart' the first time I met because it seemed like a kind way to compliment a person without coming off as...well...a piece of waste. I probably should have put into account your position before and I'd love to have your forgiveness and let bygones be bygones".



Elvyra stared at him for a second, before speaking. "I don't care for excuses and apologies, just don't do it again." She said, dismissively. "Do your job right, that's all I care about."


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Feb 19, 2020)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Elvyra stared at him for a second, before speaking. "I don't care for excuses and apologies, just don't do it again." She said, dismissively. "Do your job right, that's all I care about."




"Yes ma'am", the ferret replied to Elvyra. Turning back around he stepped forward motioning Jefferson along.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Feb 19, 2020)

GrimnCoyote said:


> Noah followed the rat as well. His ears followed the strings melody as the man glided a stick across them. "Wow, it sounds really beautiful", he complimented the hedgehog.



The hedgehog looked over at Noah and smiled. The three fur stood there as they continued to the melody. After a moment, the song ended and they clapped for him. Doyle walked over and dropped in a $2o euro. The hedgehog's eyes widen and thanked him in French. Doyle nod to him before walking off, and Tori and Noah followed. 

"Master Doyle, that was kind of you to give that man some money. Say, do you like music?" the mouse questioned while looking up at him. The rat was silent for a moment before he looked up to the sky. Tori gasped softly as she noticed another mood from him that she had never expected to see from the grown rat: Sadness. 

"I love music." Doyle answered as he closed his eyes and brushed his hair back with his large, paw. "I always have ever since I was a mere pup. Heh, there was a time that I dreamed of being an Opera Singer." 




Seph said:


> Howard had a way of going about these things, back in the states he would use a fake FBI badge and talk his way into people believing him, so he did need one thing. “Yes ma’am I will need something. A badge from the FED, it doesn’t have to say my name on it, just maybe get me one with a bird on it. And if you have a clue as to where I should start looking, that would also be nice.” Howard said to her.



"Mmm. Let me see what I can do." Ariel spoke before she got up and left. Rosa, however, eyed him down suspiciously. "What do you want with one of our badges?"




GrimnCoyote said:


> "Yes ma'am", the ferret replied to Elvyra. Turning back around he stepped forward motioning Jefferson along.





Outside the F.E.D. Embassy, Vince was standing at the round-about, waiting to see if he could get a ride from someone so he can go to town.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Feb 19, 2020)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "Yes ma'am", the ferret replied to Elvyra. Turning back around he stepped forward motioning Jefferson along.



Jefferson walked alongside him, and spoke. "We should probably scout out places that their gang used to stalk around in the past, just to see if we can find out where they might've gone." She said. She spotted Vince standing outside, presumably waiting for someone to tag along with. "Miss Highwater parked her car very close to here, so you can both come with me in that."


----------



## Seph (Feb 19, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> The hedgehog looked over at Noah and smiled. The three fur stood there as they continued to the melody. After a moment, the song ended and they clapped for him. Doyle walked over and dropped in a $2o euro. The hedgehog's eyes widen and thanked him in French. Doyle nod to him before walking off, and Tori and Noah followed.
> 
> "Master Doyle, that was kind of you to give that man some money. Say, do you like music?" the mouse questioned while looking up at him. The rat was silent for a moment before he looked up to the sky. Tori gasped softly as she noticed another mood from him that she had never expected to see from the grown rat: Sadness.
> 
> ...


Howard wasn’t that she was suspicious, it’s the same reason why he usually had to get fake badges, instead of the authorities just cooperating. “I’ll need to give myself more authority around here, people are more likely to answer my questions if I can flash a badge in their face.” Howard explained. “And don’t worry, I’ll give it back.” He said reassuringly, even though if possible, that badge would be his.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Feb 19, 2020)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Jefferson walked alongside him, and spoke. "We should probably scout out places that their gang used to stalk around in the past, just to see if we can find out where they might've gone." She said. She spotted Vince standing outside, presumably waiting for someone to tag along with. "Miss Highwater parked her car very close to here, so you can both come with me in that."



Vince was just standing by when Jefferson and Arthur came out. They spoke about Elvyra's car and nod. "Alright, lead the way."




Seph said:


> Howard wasn’t that she was suspicious, it’s the same reason why he usually had to get fake badges, instead of the authorities just cooperating. “I’ll need to give myself more authority around here, people are more likely to answer my questions if I can flash a badge in their face.” Howard explained. “And don’t worry, I’ll give it back.” He said reassuringly, even though if possible, that badge would be his.



Rosa crossed her arms as she looked at him. "If that's the case, then use a police officer badge. Not one from the F.E.D. We don't want it to be traced back to us, especially in the hands of an outsider. Now stay here and wait." She ordered the blue jay before leaving the meeting room.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Feb 19, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Vince was just standing by when Jefferson and Arthur came out. They spoke about Elvyra's car and nod. "Alright, lead the way."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jefferson led them to the car and got in, getting behind the wheel. They drove off immediately afterwards.
...............................

Saldana and Harvey, with Miguel in tow, had left the HQ with their belongings and were now crashing at an old apartment that Harvey owned in town. It was small, shabby, but it was all the old Hare could afford with the amount of money he got as a Blackpaw. Harvey laid on a couch, his arms resting behind his head, and listening to an old beat up radio he had managed to steal on a mission one day. 

Saldana was sitting at the only table in the small apartment, reading a paper. He had been determined to find his old friend, Lainey Jefferson by any means possible, and the first place he knew to look would be the hiring section. "Back when we were kids, and training, I remember she used to say that if she could ever get out of that place she'd work for the Pinkerton Agency." Saldana said aloud to Miguel. 

"Yeah well someone with her training's gotta be an Agent for _someone." _Harvey said from the couch. "Dame's don't usually get into the force, so the Pinkerton's are my second guess." 

"You've met a Pinkerton before? Aren't they just...detectives?" Saldana questioned. 

Harvey chuckled, "Oh boy, that's every crooks first mistake when meeting a Pinkerton. Thinking they're just glorified P.I's. Pinkerton's can do a whole lot more to you than just sniff out what your doing." He explained. "They can _stop _what you're doing, and they don't need to be a cop to put you in stripes."


----------



## Seph (Feb 19, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Vince was just standing by when Jefferson and Arthur came out. They spoke about Elvyra's car and nod. "Alright, lead the way."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Howard sighed. “Well, if that’s how you feel about it, just don’t be surprised when I get arrested for impersonating a police officer.” Howard said, trying to make her reconsider. He watched as she left, unsure of what she was about to get for him, it would make his job far harder if he couldn’t act like a secret agent.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Feb 19, 2020)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Jefferson led them to the car and got in, getting behind the wheel. They drove off immediately afterwards.
> ...............................
> 
> Saldana and Harvey, with Miguel in tow, had left the HQ with their belongings and were now crashing at an old apartment that Harvey owned in town. It was small, shabby, but it was all the old Hare could afford with the amount of money he got as a Blackpaw. Harvey laid on a couch, his arms resting behind his head, and listening to an old beat up radio he had managed to steal on a mission one day.
> ...




Miguel fiddled with an old toy soldier he found lying around. His eyes darting around its all green figure as he turned it in his paw. The tiger placed the object up right on the table. He opened his hand like a badge and pointed to himself in a way to claim he had encountered a Pinkerton before. _Pinkertons, tough motherfuckers, _the white and black striped creature thought, _I'll never forget the day Uncle Ian came home with his legs broken after the Pinkertons cane for him.



HopeTLioness said:



			The hedgehog looked over at Noah and smiled. The three fur stood there as they continued to the melody. After a moment, the song ended and they clapped for him. Doyle walked over and dropped in a $2o euro. The hedgehog's eyes widen and thanked him in French. Doyle nod to him before walking off, and Tori and Noah followed.

"Master Doyle, that was kind of you to give that man some money. Say, do you like music?" the mouse questioned while looking up at him. The rat was silent for a moment before he looked up to the sky. Tori gasped softly as she noticed another mood from him that she had never expected to see from the grown rat: Sadness.

"I love music." Doyle answered as he closed his eyes and brushed his hair back with his large, paw. "I always have ever since I was a mere pup. Heh, there was a time that I dreamed of being an Opera Singer."




"Mmm. Let me see what I can do." Ariel spoke before she got up and left. Rosa, however, eyed him down suspiciously. "What do you want with one of our badges?"






Outside the F.E.D. Embassy, Vince was standing at the round-about, waiting to see if he could get a ride from someone so he can go to town.
		
Click to expand...

_
"Mr Doyle...", Noah trained his eyes on the glum rodent. His face that night was like a book. Every page you turn another surprise awaits.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Feb 19, 2020)

GrimnCoyote said:


> Miguel fiddled with an old toy soldier he found lying around. His eyes darting around its all green figure as he turned it in his paw. The tiger placed the object up right on the table. He opened his hand like a badge and pointed to himself in a way to claim he had encountered a Pinkerton before. _Pinkertons, tough motherfuckers, _the white and black striped creature thought, _I'll never forget the day Uncle Ian came home with his legs broken after the Pinkertons cane for him.
> 
> 
> _
> "Mr Doyle...", Noah trained his eyes on the glum rodent. His face that night was like a book. Every page you turn another surprise awaits.



Saldana seemed surprised. "You've met a Pinkerton too, Miguel?" he asked. "It seems everyone's run into these guys but me...and the papers aren't helping us either. I can't find any places looking to hire any of them." 

"Well of course you won't, judging by the type of training your friend got, I bet she's working under some illegal scheme in disguise." Harvey told him. He got up off of the couch, and joined them at the table, tapping the newspaper. "You see, rich folk for all the power and money they have can't just outright say what they want done to their enemies. You know that well, that's why the Blackpaws were a thing."

"To do illegal business that couldn't be so obviously out in the open...?Is there some kind of business that _is _illegal and...out in the open to a rich person?" Saldana asked. 

"Speakeasies, kid. Those are 'out in the open' to a rich guy. They're in plain sight, I mean. But not everything can be hidden away so easily, and because of that they gotta find other ways of getting their jobs done." Harvey picked up the newspaper and scanned it for awhile. "Ha. Look here. There's some business man looking for 'working hands to help with an immediate and important search and rescue'." Saldana took the paper out of his hands. 

"What's that got to do-" He began to ask again, but stopped before he thought about it awhile. "Is...is this ad..._about us?_" He muttered, before realizing that of _course _it was about them. Fang's dead, but more importantly, he died straight out in the open. Gunshots, no matter where they are, are never quiet. And even though he and the others ran for their lives back there, it's not like the Whitepaw's would just _let _them go. 

"Odds are whoever put that ad in the paper was looking for Pinkerton's, or hell, anyone who's looking for vague and unmeaning work in the job offer section." He explained. "I've been in this business for way too long not to spot an obvious ad. Anytime they use vague language like 'immediate' and 'working hands' it's almost always some inexperienced old geezer looking for mercs like me. Or..."

"Pinkertons!" Saldana exclaimed, smiling.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Feb 19, 2020)

Miguel gave a thumbs up towards the hare. _Old man maybe lazy but he sure as hell knows what he's talking about. Now if only I could contribute more. _Leaning back in his chair the feline stretched looking out the window. It had reached that point outside that the sky hovered in a limbo between the afternoon and dusk. A story below the streets moved, people walked, and doors opened and closed like a symphony of the city. Silently Miguel sighed to himself. _If only I could ask him,_ he mentally spoke to himself, _it's enough that there's a clear verbal barrier but add on the fact we're the same gender I'm hopeless. What if he doesn't feel the same?, what if he rejects me?, what if he abandons me?._ His eyes looked over at Saladana then down to the toy soldier.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Feb 19, 2020)

GrimnCoyote said:


> Miguel gave a thumbs up towards the hare. _Old man maybe lazy but he sure as hell knows what he's talking about. Now if only I could contribute more. _Leaning back in his chair the feline stretched looking out the window. It had reached that point outside that the sky hovered in a limbo between the afternoon and dusk. A story below the streets moved, people walked, and doors opened and closed like a symphony of the city. Silently Miguel sighed to himself. _If only I could ask him,_ he mentally spoke to himself, _it's enough that there's a clear verbal barrier but add on the fact we're the same gender I'm hopeless. What if he doesn't feel the same?, what if he rejects me?, what if he abandons me?._ His eyes looked over at Saladana then down to the toy soldier.



Harvey got up, turned the radio off after listening to it for a few hours, and headed for the door. "I'm going out for a walk, probably find something to eat while I'm gone." he said. "You two can keep scouring the headlines tonight, I'm calling it quits till tomorrow." 

Saldana just sighed, and shook his head. "Always smart, and ever lazy. That's Harvey for you." He muttered. Saldana did indeed keep scanning the papers for anymore of those "vague" ads that Harvey had pointed out, but he noticed Miguel across the table who looked as if he was silently having an intense inner monolouge with the toy soldier. 

"Uh...Are you okay?" Saldana asked him. "You've been acting weird since we left HQ, and it's starting to creep me out a little." _I don't think I've ever seen Miguel be worried about...anything, really. _Saldana thought to himself.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Feb 19, 2020)

Miguel jumped slightly as he was questioned. Their gazes momentarily alined causing him slight embarrassed. Trying to appear calm the tiger forced a smile across his face that looked off. Giving a thumbs up shrug combo his conscience prodded at him. _He knows something, oh god he knows. Just act like you did before Miguel. Just ignore your attractions and look normal._ Sweat moistened his paw pads as he tried and failed to appear normal.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Feb 19, 2020)

Saldana balked at Miguel's even stranger behaviour. "Okay what gives? You are definitely acting weird now." He said. "Did something happen while I wasn't looking? No one's been messing with you or anything, right?" _Maybe Harvey's being an ass to him behind my back, and that's why he's acting all weird...?_


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Feb 19, 2020)

_Dammit, why did I have to fall in love with a perceptive bat. _Miguel let out another silent sigh, _should've known I couldn't hide it from him. Better just tell him and be blunt with it, god I hope he doesn't hate me after this_. He pointed to himself then Saladana and rubbed his head. Thinking that didn't quite drive his point home he made another hand gesture. This time forming a heart with his hands before deciding that was too cheesy. Next he made his hands look like people that hugged, then bat ears followed by a smile, and multiple attempts at different ways of pointing. What followed was an entire minutes worth of him making different shapes with his hands. Finally he slumped over rubbing his forehead.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Feb 19, 2020)

Saldana sat there silently for a few minutes, trying to decipher what Miguel's odd hand gestures meant. Normally, he could understand the gestures perfectly. But this time, it was like a jumbled up mess that would take way too long for him to get. "I...you for once I'm just at a loss" He said, chuckling. _He's probably just hungry...? _"Maybe Harvey had the right idea to get something to eat..." Saldana muttered.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Feb 19, 2020)

_Hungry!?, _Miguel growled quietly to himself as a mix of emotions mixed in his stomach, _you stupid vocal cords. I can't speak with friends!, I can't have a conversation with my father figure!!, I can't tell the person I love how I feel!!!. I am so sick of being silent because life screwed me over. But you wanna know what life? I'm not silent because I speak through my actions. And you wanna know what my actions say?. _Quickly the white tiger grabbed Saladana's arm. Getting up he locked eyes with him. Without a moments hesitation he kissed the bat.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Feb 19, 2020)

Saldana's mind was a blank slate as Miguel kissed him, and it wasn't until afterwards that he actually realized what just happened. He paused in place for what seemed like a minute, and threw his arms around Miguel, kissing him back.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Feb 19, 2020)

The tigers heart raced as a sense of joy numbed his body. He could hardly believe what he was doing yet he loved every second of it. Every worry and fear seemingly vanished as his lips connected with Saladanas.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Feb 19, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> She slowly shook her head and looked back at him with sad eyes. "No. It won't be that simple. Anything can happen from now and tomorrow. I could be protected today, but not tomorrow. There is always someone out there who is better than you and will take you down. Unlike you, Hans, I am not tough like you. I fear death. I fear for my safety while being part of the mafia. And I know that one day, Gabriello is going to wake up one day with his memories back and kill me!" She refrains from being loud so she does not attract attention. She took a deep breath and look into the Doberman's brown eyes. "Hans...do you ever...wish to live a simple life like normal people? Where you don't have to watch your back from danger, constantly? Maybe having a simple job, living in a simple house, and raising a family with the fur you love? Do you ever crave...freedom from the path of crime and death?"


Hans listened to her speak her truth and he shrugged slightly and nodded. He didn't fear death, he knew it was chasing him, and he would outrun it until he could run no more. He listened to Hope ask her questions about normalcy and he shrugged, sipping his wine and shaking his head. "Sometimes... I do vish for peace. But... unlike normal furs, who stay away from the entropy of the world, I embrace it. I sow chaos and reap death. I eat fear for breakfast, as Americans say. The danger is vhat keeps my heart beating in me. Simplicity is for the veak... although, a family is enticing to me. Raise a son in my own image... train him to be a proper _mann._" He wiped his mouth with his napkin and looked back to Hope. "And you? Do you vish to run free? Get away from this mess ve have all made?
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Meanwhile, Charles had gotten his things from the front desk of the F.E.D building. He threw his bags over his shoulder and caught a cab to the site of the Whitepaw Embassy, getting out and seeing police investigating the scene. He crossed the police tape and a French officer was about to tell him to back up when he flashed his Pinkerton badge. "Thorne Garrick, Pinkerton, sod off mate." He walked by as the officer watched dumbfoundedly, walking to where he saw skid marks of tires from Hans and Doyle's escape. He bent down and looked at the tracks, seeing drops of blood where they had dripped down from Augustus taking Fang's fur. He sighed and stood up, seeing as the marks led out the parking lot and down the street. "So they went this-a-way... Hans would be the only one with something bleeding, the German cock-up. I need to follow these tire tracks... it appears that he left a long tire mark. Ask anyone on the way if they have seen a Doberman." Charles stood back up and began to follow the tire tracks down the street, walking on the sidewalk beside them as Hans had made enough sharp turns to leave skidmarks everywhere.


Seph said:


> Sal was getting pretty bored with this and was ready to tell the doctor to do it anyway, but they injected him with more. He kept counting. “Sixty-six, sixty-five, sixty-four, six...” Sal started before trailing off as he passed out.


Once the doctor saw he was out, he adjusted his glasses and cleared his throat. "Let's fix this knee, big fella."
About 45 minutes later, the doctor had removed the last piece of his shattered patella and had replaced it with a metal circle that looked a lot like a patella bone. He had stitched him up and bandaged the wound when he looked to the nurse. "Cut the anesthesia slowly... let him wake up and give him painkillers through that IV."
The nurses nodded and did what they were told, slowly dialing back on the sleeping meds to get Sal awake. One of the nurses with a clean gloved hand rubbed him softly on the top of the head to slowly wake him up.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Feb 19, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Hans listened to her speak her truth and he shrugged slightly and nodded. He didn't fear death, he knew it was chasing him, and he would outrun it until he could run no more. He listened to Hope ask her questions about normalcy and he shrugged, sipping his wine and shaking his head. "Sometimes... I do vish for peace. But... unlike normal furs, who stay away from the entropy of the world, I embrace it. I sow chaos and reap death. I eat fear for breakfast, as Americans say. The danger is vhat keeps my heart beating in me. Simplicity is for the veak... although, a family is enticing to me. Raise a son in my own image... train him to be a proper _mann._" He wiped his mouth with his napkin and looked back to Hope. "And you? Do you wish to run free? Get away from this mess ve have all made?



Hope listened to his answer and was silent. She continued to stay silent for a moment after he has about freedom before she replied with another question. "Would it disappoint you if my answer was yes?"


----------



## HopeTLioness (Feb 20, 2020)

Seph said:


> Howard sighed. “Well, if that’s how you feel about it, just don’t be surprised when I get arrested for impersonating a police officer.” Howard said, trying to make her reconsider. He watched as she left, unsure of what she was about to get for him, it would make his job far harder if he couldn’t act like a secret agent.



Thirty minutes later, Ariel came back and presented him with a fake F.E.D. badge. "Here you are, Mr. Elliot. And please pay no mind to Rosa. She always seemed to be in a foul mood. Anyway, I do reccomend visiting the Whitepaw HQ for some clues. Here's the address." She hands him a small paper and a business card. "Should you need my assistance, this is where you can reach me. Good luck out there."


----------



## Seph (Feb 20, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Hans listened to her speak her truth and he shrugged slightly and nodded. He didn't fear death, he knew it was chasing him, and he would outrun it until he could run no more. He listened to Hope ask her questions about normalcy and he shrugged, sipping his wine and shaking his head. "Sometimes... I do vish for peace. But... unlike normal furs, who stay away from the entropy of the world, I embrace it. I sow chaos and reap death. I eat fear for breakfast, as Americans say. The danger is vhat keeps my heart beating in me. Simplicity is for the veak... although, a family is enticing to me. Raise a son in my own image... train him to be a proper _mann._" He wiped his mouth with his napkin and looked back to Hope. "And you? Do you vish to run free? Get away from this mess ve have all made?
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Meanwhile, Charles had gotten his things from the front desk of the F.E.D building. He threw his bags over his shoulder and caught a cab to the site of the Whitepaw Embassy, getting out and seeing police investigating the scene. He crossed the police tape and a French officer was about to tell him to back up when he flashed his Pinkerton badge. "Thorne Garrick, Pinkerton, sod off mate." He walked by as the officer watched dumbfoundedly, walking to where he saw skid marks of tires from Hans and Doyle's escape. He bent down and looked at the tracks, seeing drops of blood where they had dripped down from Augustus taking Fang's fur. He sighed and stood up, seeing as the marks led out the parking lot and down the street. "So they went this-a-way... Hans would be the only one with something bleeding, the German cock-up. I need to follow these tire tracks... it appears that he left a long tire mark. Ask anyone on the way if they have seen a Doberman." Charles stood back up and began to follow the tire tracks down the street, walking on the sidewalk beside them as Hans had made enough sharp turns to leave skidmarks everywhere.
> 
> ...


Sal slowly opened his eyes, a groggy feeling clouding his head. He looked up at the nurse rubbing his head in confusion but didn’t say anything. He slowly moved his head up and looked around at the people gathered around him. Sal wasn’t thinking straight and didn’t know what was happening so he assumed it was a dream. Sal muttered some gibberish before laying his head back down and trying to go back to sleep.


HopeTLioness said:


> Thirty minutes later, Ariel came back and presented him with a fake F.E.D. badge. "Here you are, Mr. Elliot. And please pay no mind to Rosa. She always seemed to be in a foul mood. Anyway, I do reccomend visiting the Whitepaw HQ for some clues. Here's the address." She hands him a small paper and a business card. "Should you need my assistance, this is where you can reach me. Good luck out there."


Howard let out a sigh of relief as he saw that they gave him an FED badge. “Thanks for that.” Howard said as he got up and left the room. He left the facility and eventually caught a taxi that would take him into town. He used his badge to get a free ride, one of the age old tricks. As Howard left the cab he saw police officers lining the area, tire marks, trails of blood, and much more that he would have to look at. But that wasn’t the place to start, Howard walked over to the police officer. 
“This is a crime scene citizen, step away.” A bulldog cop said. 
“Yes it is, and I’m agent Elliot from the French Enforcement Division, I need to know exactly what happened here.” Howard said flashing his badge at the cop. The dog immediately stood up straight and started apologizing. 
“Uh, I’m sorry sir I didn’t-” The cop began. 
“Don’t worry about it officer, just take me inside and tell me everything you’ve found so far.” Howard ordered. The cop nodded his head before leading Agent Elliot inside to show him what happened.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Feb 20, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Hope listened to his answer and was silent. She continued to stay silent for a moment after he has about freedom before she replied with another question. "Would it disappoint you if my answer was yes?"


"Not veally. It vould make sense for you to vant that. It doesn't take a doctor to see bruising under your fur, presumably from Gabriello.” Hans sighed and adjusted his shirt before looking into Hope’s eyes. “To be honest, Hope... I vouldn’t mind running away vith you. The Blackpaw mission this morning vas a nightmare... Don Fang is dead, _Herr _Rema is dead. We could run back to the Fatherland... I have a cottage in the country that MS does not know about. I can hide us both... ve could be free, together.” He gave a small nervous cough before sipping his water, not having care for someone like this since he was a pup. 


Seph said:


> Sal slowly opened his eyes, a groggy feeling clouding his head. He looked up at the nurse rubbing his head in confusion but didn’t say anything. He slowly moved his head up and looked around at the people gathered around him. Sal wasn’t thinking straight and didn’t know what was happening so he assumed it was a dream. Sal muttered some gibberish before laying his head back down and trying to go back to sleep.


One of the nurses saw him going back to sleep and she grabbed a small packet of smelling salt, breaking the seal in front of the bears snoot to wake him up for sure, as it smelled potent.


----------



## Seph (Feb 20, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> "Not veally. It vould make sense for you to vant that. It doesn't take a doctor to see bruising under your fur, presumably from Gabriello.” Hans sighed and adjusted his shirt before looking into Hope’s eyes. “To be honest, Hope... I vouldn’t mind running away vith you. The Blackpaw mission this morning vas a nightmare... Don Fang is dead, _Herr _Rema is dead. We could run back to the Fatherland... I have a cottage in the country that MS does not know about. I can hide us both... ve could be free, together.” He gave a small nervous cough before sipping his water, not having care for someone like this since he was a pup.
> 
> One of the nurses saw him going back to sleep and she grabbed a small packet of smelling salt, breaking the seal in front of the bears snoot to wake him up for sure, as it smelled potent.


Sal was just starting to go back to sleep when the salts were put up to his nose. Sal started trying to swat her away as he was woken. He grabbed the salts out of her hands and threw them to the side. “I’m awake!” Sal said loudly as he shook his head in disgust. Sal took a moment to look around him, he was now wide awake and his brain was working better than it had all day. He looked down at his knee before saying, “Ah it’s fixed, I’ll be going then.” Sal said as he sat up and was about to stand up. He wanted to get out of there before they started talking about payment.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Feb 20, 2020)

Seph said:


> Sal was just starting to go back to sleep when the salts were put up to his nose. Sal started trying to swat her away as he was woken. He grabbed the salts out of her hands and threw them to the side. “I’m awake!” Sal said loudly as he shook his head in disgust. Sal took a moment to look around him, he was now wide awake and his brain was working better than it had all day. He looked down at his knee before saying, “Ah it’s fixed, I’ll be going then.” Sal said as he sat up and was about to stand up. He wanted to get out of there before they started talking about payment.


The nurse dodged his swats as he chunked the packet of salt across the room. The rest of them, including the doctor, saw he was trying to get up. They quickly moved in and held his good leg and arms down the doctor hushing him and shaking his head. “Easy there now, you’re gonna need crutches and a splint to keep that knee straight. You may be strong but if you step out without a splint you’re knee and leg are toast... and if you’re wondering whether I’m going to charge a random stranger for an emergency surgery so he can walk again, you would be wrong. So calm down, and rest!” He said forcibly as he kept the bear pinned down.


----------



## Seph (Feb 20, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> The nurse dodged his swats as he chunked the packet of salt across the room. The rest of them, including the doctor, saw he was trying to get up. They quickly moved in and held his good leg and arms down the doctor hushing him and shaking his head. “Easy there now, you’re gonna need crutches and a splint to keep that knee straight. You may be strong but if you step out without a splint you’re knee and leg are toast... and if you’re wondering whether I’m going to charge a random stranger for an emergency surgery so he can walk again, you would be wrong. So calm down, and rest!” He said forcibly as he kept the bear pinned down.


Sal didn’t fight them anymore as he said that he didn’t have to pay him. He put his head back down and started reconsidering trying to get up. “Thanks...for fixing my knee.” Sal said, now embarrassed at how much trouble he had been giving them.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Feb 20, 2020)

Seph said:


> Sal didn’t fight them anymore as he said that he didn’t have to pay him. He put his head back down and started reconsidering trying to get up. “Thanks...for fixing my knee,” Sal said, now embarrassed at how much trouble he had been giving them.


"Of course. We'll get you ready to go wherever you were heading. Just rest for now..." He stood up straight and sighed, taking his gloves off and rubbing his temples. "What a way to start the day... sheesh." He went to go get Jax squared away as he let Seph rest for the time being.
After about ten minutes, one of the nurses, who was a very small and weak rabbit, warily and slowly approached the behemoth of a bear and shakily extended her hand, having a vial of pain meds. "H-here you go, sir. This is the s-strongest painkiller we have... it should h-help your pain in the next few days. Along with that, y-you'll need to change your bandage once a d-day..." Once he took the container from her, she cautiously started to back up, not wanting to be a target of the bear's wrath.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Feb 20, 2020)

GrimnCoyote said:


> The tigers heart raced as a sense of joy numbed his body. He could hardly believe what he was doing yet he loved every second of it. Every worry and fear seemingly vanished as his lips connected with Saladanas.



_Wait, what am I doing...?! _That thought alone was enough for Saldana to jump back into his seat, his hand covering his mouth. He stared silently at Miguel with wide, terrified eyes. His thoughts were a scrambled mess of words, and right now they were impossible to sort through.


----------



## Seph (Feb 20, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> "Of course. We'll get you ready to go wherever you were heading. Just rest for now..." He stood up straight and sighed, taking his gloves off and rubbing his temples. "What a way to start the day... sheesh." He went to go get Jax squared away as he let Seph rest for the time being.
> After about ten minutes, one of the nurses, who was a very small and weak rabbit, warily and slowly approached the behemoth of a bear and shakily extended her hand, having a vial of pain meds. "H-here you go, sir. This is the s-strongest painkiller we have... it should h-help your pain in the next few days. Along with that, y-you'll need to change your bandage once a d-day..." Once he took the container from her, she cautiously started to back up, not wanting to be a target of the bear's wrath.


Sal let out another sigh as they left, putting his left paw on his forehead. They were just trying to help him and he was being a pain in the ass. After a little while another nurse came in, a little rabbit who looked terrified of him. Sal avoided eye contact with her and just took the meds. “Thank you.” Was all Sal said to the terrified little bunny, she looked like it would only take one sudden movement before she bolted out screaming.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Feb 20, 2020)

Miguel jumped back in unison with the bat. His cheeks shown red under his white fur as his blue eyes remained in a fearful state. _Oh god! oh god!! why did I do that!!?, _he thought as the moment of bliss faded. _He probably thinks I've lost my damn mind!. Your a moron Miguel, a certifiable complete jackass. _Suddenly he dropped to the ground. Cross legged the feline held his face in his paws and broke down. _I messed up, now he's gonna hate me for it._


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Feb 20, 2020)

GrimnCoyote said:


> Miguel jumped back in unison with the bat. His cheeks shown red under his white fur as his blue eyes remained in a fearful state. _Oh god! oh god!! why did I do that!!?, _he thought as the moment of bliss faded. _He probably thinks I've lost my damn mind!. Your a moron Miguel, a certifiable complete jackass. _Suddenly he dropped to the ground. Cross legged the feline held his face in his paws and broke down. _I messed up, now he's gonna hate me for it._



Saldana sighed, and mentally beat himself up. _Great Ty, you made him cry. He probably thinks you hate his guts right about now. _He reached down and put a hand on Miguel's shoulder. "Alright, stop crying now, please? I'm really sorry about how I reacted, I was just a little surprised, okay?" He told him. "I don't hate you or anything..."


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Feb 20, 2020)

The tiger looked up slowly at Saladana. The water from his eyes were wiped away with his sleeve. Sniffling silently he looked surprised underneath his sad exterior. _He...doesn't hate me?_, internally he spoke, _does that mean he...?. _


----------



## HopeTLioness (Feb 20, 2020)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "Mr Doyle...", Noah trained his eyes on the glum rodent. His face that night was like a book. Every page you turn another surprise awaits.



"An Opera Singer? That sounds so exciting! Can you sing?" Tori asked with curious eyes. Doyle smirked down at her. "Of course I can. Although, I haven't sung in years, I'm probably terrible now."

"Oh, won't you try? Sing to us!" Tori encouraged and Doyle shook his head, deciding. "Oh, no, no, no. You two don't to hear my singing.


Captain TrashPanda said:


> "Not veally. It vould make sense for you to vant that. It doesn't take a doctor to see bruising under your fur, presumably from Gabriello.” Hans sighed and adjusted his shirt before looking into Hope’s eyes. “To be honest, Hope... I vouldn’t mind running away vith you. The Blackpaw mission this morning vas a nightmare... Don Fang is dead, _Herr _Rema is dead. We could run back to the Fatherland... I have a cottage in the country that MS does not know about. I can hide us both... ve could be free, together.” He gave a small nervous cough before sipping his water, not having care for someone like this since he was a pup.



Hope's eyes widen in surprise for two reasons: Hans offer to run away with her, in which made her heart skipped a beat; and finding out about the failed mission and the death of Don Fang. Her jaw dropped a bit as she was in disbelief.  "What?! Wait a minute! The Don is dead?! What happened?"


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Feb 20, 2020)

GrimnCoyote said:


> The tiger looked up slowly at Saladana. The water from his eyes were wiped away with his sleeve. Sniffling silently he looked surprised underneath his sad exterior. _He...doesn't hate me?_, internally he spoke, _does that mean he...?. _



Saldana extended his hand to Miguel. "Come on...let's go get something to eat." He said. "I-it won't be a date or anything yet, but I'll buy you food to make you feel better, at least." He blushed.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Feb 20, 2020)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Saldana extended his hand to Miguel. "Come on...let's go get something to eat." He said. "I-it won't be a date or anything yet, but I'll buy you food to make you feel better, at least." He blushed.




Nodding he climbed to his feet avoiding eye contact. His legs shook as he walked to grab his coat. Rubbing his red tinted cheek he tried to think of atleast one hand gesture to alter the situation but he couldn't.



HopeTLioness said:


> "An Opera Singer? That sounds so exciting! Can you sing?" Tori asked with curious eyes. Doyle smirked down at her. "Of course I can. Although, I haven't sung in years, I'm probably terrible now."
> 
> "Oh, won't you try? Sing to us!" Tori encouraged and Doyle shook his head, deciding. "Oh, no, no, no. You two don't to hear my singing.
> 
> ...



"No really, we want to hear it", the possum smiled pointing his ear towards the man.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Feb 20, 2020)

Jefferson sat in the car, a newspaper in her hands and unfolded that was conspicuously hiding her face. The other two Pinkerton's who had accompanied her sat in the car as well. "I've heard this part of town is usually reserved for crooks looking for work...have you two seen anything oddly suspicious happening?" She asked Vince and Arthur.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Feb 20, 2020)

"Hmmm not that I can think of", Arthur shrugged looking out the window. "Reckon I'm not the crooky sort so I wouldn't know much about this part of town. Though I will say that I doubt MS23 would fund well maintained housing".


----------



## HopeTLioness (Feb 20, 2020)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Jefferson sat in the car, a newspaper in her hands and unfolded that was conspicuously hiding her face. The other two Pinkerton's who had accompanied her sat in the car as well. "I've heard this part of town is usually reserved for crooks looking for work...have you two seen anything oddly suspicious happening?" She asked Vince and Arthur.





GrimnCoyote said:


> "Hmmm not that I can think of", Arthur shrugged looking out the window. "Reckon I'm not the crooky sort so I wouldn't know much about this part of town. Though I will say that I doubt MS23 would fund well maintained housing".



"I haven't seen any of the targets yet." Vince stated as he looked out the window, carefully looking for either his target or theirs.


----------



## Seph (Feb 20, 2020)

The officers led Howard in and showed him everything they had, a dead wolf and a dead bat, the bat just looked like he died from bullet wounds, nothing special, but the wolf on the other hand. His clothes were torn open in the front and a patch of fur was missing of his chest. There was also a trail of blood drops leading outside. Howard followed the trail of dried blood outside, where it lead to some tire tracks heading down the streets. Howard pulled out the file on Doyle to see if there was anything about fur on his profile. '_Nothing, it was probably one of the dogs, dogs are always into weird shit like that.' _Howard thought to himself. He decided to go out on a limb and say Doyle didn't leave in that car. There was more tire tracks nearby, they looked about as old as the others, so Howard decided to follow them. They led him down the street where they went on a main road and couldn't be tracked anymore. Howard exhaled in disappointment as he looked around, it was likely that no one around here would have seen the incident, except... Howard walked over to a beggar on the street, he looked like he'd been there for a while, probably long enough to have seen what happened. "Um, sir, did you happen to see a car with a rat behind the wheel speed past recently?" Howard said as he walked over. The beggar just grunted in response, now holding out his hands for some money. Howard had been through this before, he pulled out his wallet and then a five dollar American bill. 
"First left." the beggar said, clearly not fluent in English. 
"Thank you sir." Howard said as he handed him the bill and went on his way. He hadn't realized it up to this point, but Paris had many beggars, and beggars were said to see everything. Howard continued down the path giving out money all along the way as he was directed through the city. Eventually, he met a beggar who directed him towards a shady looking building, she also said to him,
"Ms." She said, Howard assumed she meant the gang they were after, and that must be an HQ or something. Howard straightened his suit and got ready to lie again. There was a gorilla standing guard outside, he no doubt was armed and wouldn't believe Howard of he wasn't convincing. Howard slowly walked up until he was near the Gorilla and they met eyes.
"What?" The guard asked.
"I need to speak with Doyle, he's in trouble, we all are." Howard said, looking the much larger Gorilla directly in the eyes. 
"Huh?" The Gorilla asked
"I'm one of you, undercover in the French Enforcement Division." Howard said as he flashed his badge. "I've been keeping them off our backs, but after what happened, they have Doyle as a suspect. I need to find him and warn him before it's too late." Howard said seriously. The gorilla obviously wasn't too smart and it looked like he believed him. 
"I'll be back. Watch the door." The gorilla said as he went inside. Howard stood outside for a good 10 minutes before the Gorilla finally came back with a piece of paper. "It's his address, but if I found out you're lying bird, we will find you and kill you." The gorilla told him.
"Of course, thank you, I'll make sure to put in a good word." Howard said as he walked away. He was genuinely surprised that worked, but he wasn't going to complain. Now that he had an address he didn't need to walk. Howard flagged down a taxi, got in and told him the address. Now he just hoped Doyle was at his house.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Feb 20, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Hope's eyes widen in surprise for two reasons: Hans offer to run away with her, in which made her heart skipped a beat; and finding out about the failed mission and the death of Don Fang. Her jaw dropped a bit as she was in disbelief.  "What?! Wait a minute! The Don is dead?! What happened?"


Hans shushed her softly and looked around for a moment before speaking. "Ve had the bright idea to assault the Whitepaw Embassy head-on. That stupid Don decided he valtz on in and have us kill the guards before getting into the main portion. Two juggernauts came from behind the armored door in, and lit him up like the firevorks on Christmas Day. It vas terrible planning... everyone is on the run now. It is the vorse case scenario possible."
The waitress came back and asked what they wanted to eat. Hans cleared his throat and looked to the Frenchie. "Yes, I vould like the Cognac Shrimp with Beurre Blanc sauce, _bitte._" He then looked to Hope for what she wanted.


Seph said:


> Sal let out another sigh as they left, putting his left paw on his forehead. They were just trying to help him and he was being a pain in the ass. After a little while another nurse came in, a little rabbit who looked terrified of him. Sal avoided eye contact with her and just took the meds. “Thank you.” Was all Sal said to the terrified little bunny, she looked like it would only take one sudden movement before she bolted out screaming.


As soon as Sal took the meds, the rabbit bolted out the door, panting a bit as she was terrified of him. The doctor returned with a large, clunky brace and adjusted his glasses before sighing and coming over. "Looks like you scared my nurses... at least, the ones who are scared of predators. You'll need to wear this brace for 6 weeks... afterwords, you'll need to slowly try and begin to walk. You might need a cane, in all honesty. You'll have limited movement back, but if the joint has taken a beating, I'm afraid you'll never be able to walk without a brace or cane. It is a predicament... the joint seemed nominal when I looked at it, and I made sure no fragments of the patella got in that joint. But if you've taken a lot of abuse to it, you'll need support." He gingerly lifted the bear's tree trunk of a leg up and began putting the brace on, humming softly as the rising sun cast rays off his massive glasses. He sighed before speaking once more. "If you don't mind me asking, where were you guys going on the plane?"


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Feb 20, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> "I haven't seen any of the targets yet." Vince stated as he looked out the window, carefully looking for either his target or theirs.





GrimnCoyote said:


> "Hmmm not that I can think of", Arthur shrugged looking out the window. "Reckon I'm not the crooky sort so I wouldn't know much about this part of town. Though I will say that I doubt MS23 would fund well maintained housing".



Just as both of them said that, Harvey walked into a bar near where their car was parked. He hadn't noticed anything out of the ordinary and was going to get himself a drink before heading back to the apartment. Walking into the shabby establishment, he sighed and took his usual spot by the bar. The bartender, a colt that Harvey had befriended in his years going to the bar, greeted him.

"Hey Harv, how's the job going?" He asked, kindly.

"Got fired, so it's going pretty shit, right about now." He chuckled bitterly. "How's business going for you, Ted?"

"About the same as it's always been. But I heard they found some gang leader dead yesterday. Scary stuff, these gangs are." the colt said, pouring Harvey his drink.

"Yep..." Harvey nodded. "Scary stuff indeed."


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Feb 20, 2020)

Arthur watched the window closely. His eyes jumping from person to person until the hare came into view. Taking a few moments he recalled all the info he had seen about this man named Harvey and deduced he should follow. Pulling his hat down he spoke, "that old cotton tail there may just be my target. Should I take down, follow, or just wait Ms Jefferson?".


----------



## Seph (Feb 20, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Hans shushed her softly and looked around for a moment before speaking. "Ve had the bright idea to assault the Whitepaw Embassy head-on. That stupid Don decided he valtz on in and have us kill the guards before getting into the main portion. Two juggernauts came from behind the armored door in, and lit him up like the firevorks on Christmas Day. It vas terrible planning... everyone is on the run now. It is the vorse case scenario possible."
> The waitress came back and asked what they wanted to eat. Hans cleared his throat and looked to the Frenchie. "Yes, I vould like the Cognac Shrimp with Beurre Blanc sauce, _bitte._" He then looked to Hope for what she wanted.
> 
> As soon as Sal took the meds, the rabbit bolted out the door, panting a bit as she was terrified of him. The doctor returned with a large, clunky brace and adjusted his glasses before sighing and coming over. "Looks like you scared my nurses... at least, the ones who are scared of predators. You'll need to wear this brace for 6 weeks... afterwords, you'll need to slowly try and begin to walk. You might need a cane, in all honesty. You'll have limited movement back, but if the joint has taken a beating, I'm afraid you'll never be able to walk without a brace or cane. It is a predicament... the joint seemed nominal when I looked at it, and I made sure no fragments of the patella got in that joint. But if you've taken a lot of abuse to it, you'll need support." He gingerly lifted the bear's tree trunk of a leg up and began putting the brace on, humming softly as the rising sun cast rays off his massive glasses. He sighed before speaking once more. "If you don't mind me asking, where were you guys going on the plane?"


Sal sighed again as she ran away. "Yeah sorry about how I acted, it's been a rough couple years." Sal said. Sal held his head in his paws as he heard the news. He was trying to hold back tears at hearing that he wouldn't be able to walk unassisted anymore, as the doctor asked him his question, Sal didn't lift his head, he didn't want to show that he was crying. He sniffled before answered. "Chicago I think, I don't know, they didn't tell me much, I don't even know most of these people." He told.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Feb 20, 2020)

GrimnCoyote said:


> Arthur watched the window closely. His eyes jumping from person to person until the hare came into view. Taking a few moments he recalled all the info he had seen about this man named Harvey and deduced he should follow. Pulling his hat down he spoke, "that old cotton tail there may just be my target. Should I take down, follow, or just wait Ms Jefferson?".



Jefferson peeked over at where Arthur was looking, and nodded. "Follow him, engage him, but don't be aggressive just yet. At least not until you know it's him for sure." She told him. 

Harvey sat at the bar, chatting idly with Ted and taking occasional sips of his drink.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Feb 20, 2020)

"Keep violence low till he is identified", the ferret nodded tucking his pistol in his pant. Casually he exited the car and walked to the bar. Opening the doors he was hit with a slightly off putting oder. The smell was comparable to gasoline and spoiled apples that were set out too long.

Spotting Harvey Arthur took a seat next to the down on his luck hare. "Woo what a day, I'd sell my soul for a cocktail right about now", he chuckled. Under the rim of his hat he looked over at the man analysing his mood. "Reckon you seem submerged in your own sorrow fella", said Arthur addressing him, "I'd be willing to put drinks on me if y'all want a drinking buddy".


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Feb 20, 2020)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "Keep violence low till he is identified", the ferret nodded tucking his pistol in his pant. Casually he exited the car and walked to the bar. Opening the doors he was hit with a slightly off putting oder. The smell was comparable to gasoline and spoiled apples that were set out too long.
> 
> Spotting Harvey Arthur took a seat next to the down on his luck hare. "Woo what a day, I'd sell my soul for a cocktail right about now", he chuckled. Under the rim of his hat he looked over at the man analysing his mood. "Reckon you seem submerged in your own sorrow fella", said Arthur addressing him, "I'd be willing to put drinks on me if y'all want a drinking buddy".



Harvey shrugged. "Sure, it doesn't matter much to me." He said. "I guess everyone's down on their luck this week, huh? Losing work sure does take a lot out of a fella, I'll tell you that."

Ted sighed, "Don't beat yourself up too much. There's always someone looking to hire, you know?" The colt cocked his head to the side. "Come to think of it, how's that kid your always hanging around? I thought you two worked together."

"We both got fired. It was an out of the blue type of thing, lots of people lost their jobs." He explained.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Feb 20, 2020)

"That sounds pretty rough", he said awaiting his drink. "I had a cousin back in Louisiana who lost his job along with a ton of people. See he worked in a meat processing facility and allegedly a few poor creatures fell into a machine. It'd take month to recall all the meat and fix the machine while the company was also on the verge of bankruptcy at the same time. So the higher ups decided to cut there losses and just pack up shop".


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Feb 20, 2020)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "That sounds pretty rough", he said awaiting his drink. "I had a cousin back in Louisiana who lost his job along with a ton of people. See he worked in a meat processing facility and allegedly a few poor creatures fell into a machine. It'd take month to recall all the meat and fix the machine while the company was also on the verge of bankruptcy at the same time. So the higher ups decided to cut there losses and just pack up shop".



Ted grimaced, "Sounds gruesome..." He muttered. Harvey kept a straight face. 

"I'm not all to shaken up by gorey things. My old job had me seeing all kinds of messed up things, so I've grown a little used to it." He said. "Come to think of it...I don't think I've ever actually seen you around this bar before." He stared at Arthur, inquisitively. 

"Yeah you're kind of a new face around here, buddy! We don't get that many southerners up here." Ted chuckled at him, pouring him a drink.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Feb 20, 2020)

"I'm here on a business trip with a couple co-workers", Arthur sipped from the glass. "I'll tell yah, those guys are and odd assortment alright. Most of them certainly are trouble makers between harassing our boss to making mayhem". He chuckled to himself as he wiped some beer off his lips with his tongue. "Still they are fun to interact with even if most would consider them undesirable".


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Feb 20, 2020)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "I'm here on a business trip with a couple co-workers", Arthur sipped from the glass. "I'll tell yah, those guys are and odd assortment alright. Most of them certainly are trouble makers between harassing our boss to making mayhem". He chuckled to himself as he wiped some beer off his lips with his tongue. "Still they are fun to interact with even if most would consider them undesirable".



"A business trip, huh? What kind of business, are they hiring?" Harvey asked, chuckling. "If it's anything like my old job, I'm sure I can handle it." _Something seems...off here, _Harvey thought. But he couldn't quite his finger on it.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Feb 20, 2020)

"Hehehe depends...", he adjusted his hat and directed himself towards Harvey. With his signature smirk the leaned forward. "You got any debts or have a history of stealing Harvey".


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Feb 20, 2020)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "Hehehe depends...", he adjusted his hat and directed himself towards Harvey. With his signature smirk the leaned forward. "You got any debts or have a history of stealing Harvey".



_Well, shit. _Harvey thought bitterly to himself. _He's a fucking cop or something...dammit, I knew something was off. _Harvey stared at him from the corner of his eye, "Well someone's been awfully nosy about my affairs, huh...?" Harvey muttered. "Alright, you caught me officer. I'll turn myself in peacefully."


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Feb 20, 2020)

"You got me all wrong Hare", he smiled pulling a role of industrial grade duck tape out of his pant pocket, "I ain't a cop, I'm what you call a Pinkerton. And you my friend are what my boss calls a threat to her profit". Calmly grabbing Harveys wrists Arthur quickly wrapped the tape around multiple times. Eventually he finished when his hands looked like a mass of gray covering the wrist to the fingers. "Now I ain't the violent type despite the nature of my job so I'm gonna give you an opportunity the others wouldn't. Stay calm, quiet, and don't resist and I'll try and see if I can take you in alive".


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Feb 20, 2020)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "You got me all wrong Hare", he smiled pulling a role of industrial grade duck tape out of his pant pocket, "I ain't a cop, I'm what you call a Pinkerton. And you my friend are what my boss calls a threat to her profit". Calmly grabbing Harveys wrists Arthur quickly wrapped the tape around multiple times. Eventually he finished when his hands looked like a mass of gray covering the wrist to the fingers. "Now I ain't the violent type despite the nature of my job so I'm gonna give you an opportunity the others wouldn't. Stay calm, quiet, and don't resist and I'll try and see if I can take you in alive".



"Huh well that's surprising." Ted mused, calmly looking at the scene. "I thought you'd resist at least a little, Harv." He chuckled. 

"Yeah, now that I'm looking at the result of me being nice for once, I'm not actually liking it." He said, glancing down at his taped hands. 

"Well you know my rules on bar fights, anything pass the counter is on you." Ted told him, shining a glass nonchalantly. 

Harvey nodded, "Right, right. I know." He then swung his hands like a club into the sid of Arthur's head knocking him down. "Tell your boss she can stick it."


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Feb 20, 2020)

Arthur fell to the floor hitting his head on the hard ground. Rubbing his head he got back up, "for once I'd like somebody to take up my offer". Sighing he grasped the creature by his long ears and yanked him downward kneeing him in the face.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Feb 20, 2020)

GrimnCoyote said:


> Arthur fell to the floor hitting his head on the hard ground. Rubbing his head he got back up, "for once I'd like somebody to take up my offer". Sighing he grasped the creature by his long ears and yanked him downward kneeing him in the face.



Harvey grimaced as he felt his face being smashed by the Pinkerton's knee. However, he took that quick moment his leg was up to use his hands again. He hooked Arthur's leg with his arms, and pulled it forward, bringing him to the ground again. He kicked him square in the chin with his shoe, glancing at the door. 

Jefferson still sat in the car but now she was starting to think it was taking too long. _Perhaps I should go and check on him...? Maybe he needs help apprehending Ferus. _"I'm going to go and check to see how Arthur is handling the mission." Jefferson told Vince, before stepping out of the car and heading into the bar.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Feb 20, 2020)

Blood rose spilled from Arthur's mouth as he spit out a tooth. Getting back up his face remained oddly normal. Like the pain didn't even faze him and only left mild irritation. "You seam like a nice guy Harvey", he said hitting him with a strong right hook to the gut, "I'll try my best to take it easy on you".


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Feb 20, 2020)

Harvey was about to retaliate again, but just before he could, Jefferson burst onto the scene her eyes scanning the place. "Arthur? Have you caught the-" She stopped when she saw the both of them. 

"Oh great, another Pinkerton, I presume?" Harvey asked, sarcasm dripping from his voice. "Come to gang up on me too for no reason? Well i changed my mind about coming peacefully, so just forget it." 

"Harvey Ferus, is it...? It really doesn't have to come down to violence. I'm Lainey Jefferson, I work with the Pinkerton Agency. My partner and I just want to ask questions is all."

Harvey was about to retort something nasty about where she could stick her questions, but then stopped when he realized what she said her name was. _Wait...Lainey? _"_You're Ty's friend..._" he muttered.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Feb 20, 2020)

Seph said:


> Sal sighed again as she ran away. "Yeah sorry about how I acted, it's been a rough couple years," Sal said. Sal held his head in his paws as he heard the news. He was trying to hold back tears at hearing that he wouldn't be able to walk unassisted anymore, as the doctor asked him his question, Sal didn't lift his head, he didn't want to show that he was crying. He sniffled before answered. "Chicago I think, I don't know, they didn't tell me much, I don't even know most of these people." He told.


The vulture sighed and pat his good leg softly, trying to comfort him the best he could as he began strapping his leg up. He listened to his answer and nodded. "I see. I'll try and make sure all of you make it there. Let's see, there was you, that angry Russian, the small rabbit, a red and black vixen, the jackals... I heard there were three killed on board, the two pilots and one feline in the passenger section. I believe everyone has been seen and treated. Hopefully, we can arrange a convoy of sorts for you to the nearest train station to get you to Chicago."


----------



## Seph (Feb 20, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> The vulture sighed and pat his good leg softly, trying to comfort him the best he could as he began strapping his leg up. He listened to his answer and nodded. "I see. I'll try and make sure all of you make it there. Let's see, there was you, that angry Russian, the small rabbit, a red and black vixen, the jackals... I heard there were three killed on board, the two pilots and one feline in the passenger section. I believe everyone has been seen and treated. Hopefully, we can arrange a convoy of sorts for you to the nearest train station to get you to Chicago."


Sal shook his head and shook away the tears, there wasn't anytime for crying. Sal looked up at him. "Thank you Doctor, I don't remember your name, but thanks for everything you've done for us, you're a good man. I'll make sure we pay you back for it one day." Sal said as he extended his paw for a shake.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Feb 20, 2020)

Seph said:


> Sal shook his head and shook away the tears, there wasn't anytime for crying. Sal looked up at him. "Thank you Doctor, I don't remember your name, but thanks for everything you've done for us, you're a good man. I'll make sure we pay you back for it one day." Sal said as he extended his paw for a shake.


The vulture took the massive paw and shook it, a small smile on his face. “Hetfield. Dr. Victor Hetfield. And you’re welcome... we’re gonna get you to where you need to be.” He pulled away and gave some orders to nurses, crutches being brought for Sal and Jax. They helped Jax out onto the sidewalk in front of the clinic as Jack followed, the sun rising into early morning as Sash and Akako and Peter was also brought out from the farmhouse by the older rabbit pair. They brought the jackal pair together as a fox nurse and a coyote nurse tried to help Sal up, getting him to put weight on his good leg and use the crutches out.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Feb 20, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Hans shushed her softly and looked around for a moment before speaking. "Ve had the bright idea to assault the Whitepaw Embassy head-on. That stupid Don decided he valtz on in and have us kill the guards before getting into the main portion. Two juggernauts came from behind the armored door in, and lit him up like the firevorks on Christmas Day. It vas terrible planning... everyone is on the run now. It is the vorse case scenario possible."
> The waitress came back and asked what they wanted to eat. Hans cleared his throat and looked to the Frenchie. "Yes, I vould like the Cognac Shrimp with Beurre Blanc sauce, _bitte._" He then looked to Hope for what she wanted



"Make that two. I'll have the same thing. _Merci beaucoup_." She ordered simply while still having her eyes on Hans. Once the waitress left, she sat back in her seat and sighed. She looked down and shook her head. "I can't believe it. Don Fang is dead. A part of me is...relief to hear this. But another part of me is very worried. Since Fang is gone, it could be anyone to take over the MS23." She balled her fists in her lap. "After all of this time...the mighty has finally fallen...." She started to giggle a bit until it gradually goes into a laugh. She laughed for a moment until tears started to form from her eyes and fell from her cheeks. Her laughter turned into weeping. She covered her face in her paws and started crying.




GrimnCoyote said:


> "No really, we want to hear it", the possum smiled pointing his ear towards the man.



The rat stopped in his tracks to look at both possum and mouse. After seeing that they genuinely wanted to hear him sing he sighed softly. "Alright, alright. I guess I don't mind giving you a show." Tori smiled as she ushered Noah to a nearby bench and they both sat down. Doyle stood before them and cleared his throat. "Well, I must admit, you two are my first and only audiences in a long time. It's been awhile since I had singed, so bare with me."  Doyle takes a deep breath and was silent for a moment. He straightens himself as he starts to sing.

"_Recitar!...mentre preso dal delirio
Non so piu quel che dico e quel che faccio!
Eppur... e d'uopo... sforzati! Bah, sei tu forse un uom?
Tu se' Pagliaccio! Vesti la giubba e la faccia infarina.
La gente paga e rider vuole qua.
E se Arlecchin t'invola Colombina, ridi, Pagliaccio...
E ognum applaudira! Tramuta in lazzi lo spasmo ed il pianto;
In una smorfia il singhiozzo e'l dolor...
Ridi Pagliaccio, sul tuo amore infranto!
Ridi del duol che t'avvelena il cor!_"

When Doyle started singing, Tori was astonished from his vocals. From every note, he hit it perfectly. From every line, he sung with passion. And his voice was strong, loud, and powerful. As he sung, he sung with emotion as if he was playing a character. From that song, he sung from his heart as he had continued on, and Tori and Noah had witness a beautiful hidden talent from the rat. When he finished, he panted a bit and then took a bow. Tori clapped for him excitedly, tears rolling down her cheeks. "Beautiful! Master Doyle, that was perfect!" Doyle straighten himself and chuckled lightly. "Oh, no. You're just being too nice. I appreciate it, though. I..I haven't sung in so long.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Feb 20, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> "Make that two. I'll have the same thing. _Merci beaucoup_." She ordered simply while still having her eyes on Hans. Once the waitress left, she sat back in her seat and sighed. She looked down and shook her head. "I can't believe it. Don Fang is dead. A part of me is...relief to hear this. But another part of me is very worried. Since Fang is gone, it could be anyone to take over the MS23." She balled her fists in her lap. "After all of this time...the mighty has finally fallen...." She started to giggle a bit until it gradually goes into a laugh. She laughed for a moment until tears started to form from her eyes and fell from her cheeks. Her laughter turned into weeping. She covered her face in her paws and started crying.


Hans cocked his head slightly, watching her go from shock to joy to sorrow in a matter of seconds. He pulled his napkin from his lap and passed it to her to wipe her tears. “_Ja... _anyone could take over. But frankly, I don’t care. I’m retiring, heh. I have enough money to survive on for two decades, if I’m smart. But... if I may ask, vhy did your emotions swing so far? You vent from joyous to mourning in the blink of an eye.”


----------



## Seph (Feb 20, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> The vulture took the massive paw and shook it, a small smile on his face. “Hetfield. Dr. Victor Hetfield. And you’re welcome... we’re gonna get you to where you need to be.” He pulled away and gave some orders to nurses, crutches being brought for Sal and Jax. They helped Jax out onto the sidewalk in front of the clinic as Jack followed, the sun rising into early morning as Sash and Akako and Peter was also brought out from the farmhouse by the older rabbit pair. They brought the jackal pair together as a fox nurse and a coyote nurse tried to help Sal up, getting him to put weight on his good leg and use the crutches out.


Sal took the nurses help and got up onto the crutches. It felt awkward and hurt his arms, but he would just have to get used to that for a while. At least it was better than a bloody metal pole digging into his hand. As they left the clinic, Sal took a look around, only now realizing how pretty the place was. It reminded him of home, just less snowy. 

After just a short drive, the cab arrived at the hotel that Doyle was staying at, Howard payed the cab driver and stepped out. He walked in to meet the receptionist and ask a few questions. As he walked up she didn’t even look at him, she was reading a magazine. “Ma’am I’m Agent Elliot with the French Enforcement Division, I’m gonna need you to answer a few questions for me.” Howard said sternly.
“What?” She asked, clearly annoyed that someone was talking to her. 
“Have you seen this man recently?” Howard said as he pulled out the picture.
“How should I know?” She responded, still not looking at him before it clicked that this was apparently a government official. “Um, yeah, yeah he just left with some others, they were talking about gelato.” She said, her attitude changing as she saw the badge.
“Well, where’s the nearest gelato place?” Howard asked 
“Just over there in the park.” She told him. 
“Thanks.” Howard responded as he left the hotel and headed towards the nearby park. As he was going to the park he heard the most beautiful opera singing a man had ever sung. Howard didn’t want to get sidetracked, but he just had to check this out. As the singing continued Howard navigated towards the source and saw a face he recognized. It was Doyle, just sitting there singing, no chases or anything. Howard approached, thinking of what his next story would be. As he got close he finally came up with it. “Excuse me sir, but I need your attention.” Howard said interrupting their conversation.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Feb 20, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Hans cocked his head slightly, watching her go from shock to joy to sorrow in a matter of seconds. He pulled his napkin from his lap and passed it to her to wipe her tears. “_Ja... _anyone could take over. But frankly, I don’t care. I’m retiring, heh. I have enough money to survive on for two decades, if I’m smart. But... if I may ask, vhy did your emotions swing so far? You vent from joyous to mourning in the blink of an eye.”



Hope cried a bit more until she noticed him offering her a napkin. She gently takes it and wiped her tears away; coughing and sniffling a bit before she replied to him. "I-I'm sorry, Hans. I just...I've been through so much being under Don Fang's rule for years, to get married into another mafia, and in a failed relationship, just so that bastard from my nightmare to be dead just like that." She took a minute to calm down before she finally broke down to him about her past. "Hans...I was sold to the mafia by my father to pay for his debts when I was nine years old. And because of that...it robbed me from my innocence. It wasn't until I was twelve when there was an incident where I was able to escape, but I knew they would come after me. So I had to make the hardest decision in my life. I found my father and killed him. I also found three traitors to the mafia and killed them. I personally went to Fang and presented him their heads so I could make a deal for my freedom. But seeing how I took down his debtors, he decided to keep me and I had become his little spy.

I did it for years, working and hiding in plain sight as I report to him. And in return...I had my "freedom" to do as I pleased. But when I came to Chicago and worked in Paw's Delight Diner...things changed. I end up making some friends with the people who worked there; I came face-to-face with a survivor from one of Fang's massacres; and...at the time, I actually did liked Gabriello. And for the first time in my life...I was truly happy.

But then...that night...when you...and Doyle...and Jackson came to the restaurant...and when Jackson whispered to me that it was time for me to go and that Don Maione wanted to see me...I was shocked...and then reality hit me really hard. I was heartbroken that I had to leave them behind...but then I thought about the massacre...and how _I_ was the one who was involved with the murder.  I felt so ashamed...how could I look at Paul in the eye after knowing that I help with the killing off his brother? How could I have Gabriello fall in love with me when he has been manipulated by his father since he lost his memory?" 

She lowered her head down and was silent for a moment. She slowly got up and looked at him. "Please excuse me. I'll be right back." She walked away and went to the bathroom to get herself together.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Feb 21, 2020)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Harvey was about to retaliate again, but just before he could, Jefferson burst onto the scene her eyes scanning the place. "Arthur? Have you caught the-" She stopped when she saw the both of them.
> 
> "Oh great, another Pinkerton, I presume?" Harvey asked, sarcasm dripping from his voice. "Come to gang up on me too for no reason? Well i changed my mind about coming peacefully, so just forget it."
> 
> ...



"Friend I was trying to take you in with minimal bruising", the ferret wadded up a tissue and clogged his right nostral to stop blood from pouring out. "You willing to come without a ruckus Harvey or what". Tossing some cash on the counter he took off his hat briefly. "My opologies sir", he said topping his head with the fedora, "that should about cover my tab, his tab, and any damages".



HopeTLioness said:


> "Make that two. I'll have the same thing. _Merci beaucoup_." She ordered simply while still having her eyes on Hans. Once the waitress left, she sat back in her seat and sighed. She looked down and shook her head. "I can't believe it. Don Fang is dead. A part of me is...relief to hear this. But another part of me is very worried. Since Fang is gone, it could be anyone to take over the MS23." She balled her fists in her lap. "After all of this time...the mighty has finally fallen...." She started to giggle a bit until it gradually goes into a laugh. She laughed for a moment until tears started to form from her eyes and fell from her cheeks. Her laughter turned into weeping. She covered her face in her paws and started crying.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Wow! that was amazing!", Noah looked in aw. "It was like an opera but for free and with less people".


----------



## HopeTLioness (Feb 21, 2020)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "Wow! that was amazing!", Noah looked in aw. "It was like an opera but for free and with less people".



Doyle chuckled again.



Seph said:


> Sal took the nurses help and got up onto the crutches. It felt awkward and hurt his arms, but he would just have to get used to that for a while. At least it was better than a bloody metal pole digging into his hand. As they left the clinic, Sal took a look around, only now realizing how pretty the place was. It reminded him of home, just less snowy.
> 
> After just a short drive, the cab arrived at the hotel that Doyle was staying at, Howard payed the cab driver and stepped out. He walked in to meet the receptionist and ask a few questions. As he walked up she didn’t even look at him, she was reading a magazine. “Ma’am I’m Agent Elliot with the French Enforcement Division, I’m gonna need you to answer a few questions for me.” Howard said sternly.
> “What?” She asked, clearly annoyed that someone was talking to her.
> ...



When Howard approached them, Doyle was immediately on alert and looked at him in suspicion. With his trained eye, he took a good look at him, seeing his attire of a dark blue uniform, and then seeing a tiny bump in his coat, which could be a weapon. The rat turned his full body towards the stranger and spoke calmly. "Good evening, kind stranger. You certainly may have my attention."

Tori had wiped her tears away with her paws and was about to say something when the blue jay came up. She looked at him and then back at Doyle. She saw how quickly the rat's demeanor had changed and started to worry. She scooted closer to Noah before watching the two men.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Feb 21, 2020)

Tail stiffened Noah recoiled back as the fur on the back if his neck rose. Quietly Noah whispered into Tori's ear. "Do they know each other", he spoke with a hint of fear.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Feb 21, 2020)

GrimnCoyote said:


> Tail stiffened Noah recoiled back as the fur on the back if his neck rose. Quietly Noah whispered into Tori's ear. "Do they know each other", he spoke with a hint of fear.



"I don't know, but I'm afraid to ask." Tori answered in whisper. She too, was getting scared.


----------



## Seph (Feb 21, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Doyle chuckled again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Howard noticed how stiff the rat looked, and knew he re recognized him, hopefully his story would convince. “Sir, I think we should talk in private, your life, and those of the people around you, is in danger.” Howard said, now adding in the other two to try and gain some ground.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Feb 21, 2020)

Seph said:


> Howard noticed how stiff the rat looked, and knew he re recognized him, hopefully his story would convince. “Sir, I think we should talk in private, your life, and those of the people around you, is in danger.” Howard said, now adding in the other two to try and gain some ground.



Doyle didn't like that he wrapped Tori and Noah into it. They were innocent and has nothing to do with what is going to happen. He knew the only way to make sure that they're safe is to have them leave. He walked over to Noah and Tori and bent down to speak to them quietly. "You two get far away from here and get someplace safe." He hands Noah the load of money and looked to him. "Take a cab and go somewhere far away from here. Get out of Paris if you have to. Just be safe. Alright?" 

"But what about you, Master Doyle?" Tori questioned with fear and concern in her eyes. Doyle looked at her and gave her a soft smile as he reached up and stroke her cheek gently. "I will be alright, poppet. Just please get somewhere safe. Now go." He stood up and walked over to Howard, but stopped five feet away from him.


----------



## Seph (Feb 21, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Doyle didn't like that he wrapped Tori and Noah into it. They were innocent and has nothing to do with what is going to happen. He knew the only way to make sure that they're safe is to have them leave. He walked over to Noah and Tori and bent down to speak to them quietly. "You two get far away from here and get someplace safe." He hands Noah the load of money and looked to him. "Take a cab and go somewhere far away from here. Get out of Paris if you have to. Just be safe. Alright?"
> 
> "But what about you, Master Doyle?" Tori questioned with fear and concern in her eyes. Doyle looked at her and gave her a soft smile as he reached up and stroke her cheek gently. "I will be alright, poppet. Just please get somewhere safe. Now go." He stood up and walked over to Howard, but stopped five feet away from him.


Howard sighed as Doyle sent the others away, his story didn’t work. He put his right hand on his revolver, not taking it out yet but he was ready if Doyle came at him. “We just want you for a couple questions Doyle, you’ll come with me willingly, or on a stretcher, it’s your choice.” Howard told him as Doyle approached him.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Feb 21, 2020)

"But what about-", Noah stopped realising what was about to happen. Grabbing Tori's arm they made there way to the road. Flagging down a cab he inputted the directions to Doyle's room and got inside.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Feb 21, 2020)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "But what about-", Noah stopped realising what was about to happen. Grabbing Tori's arm they made there way to the road. Flagging down a cab he inputted the directions to Doyle's room and got inside.



Tori followed Noah as they got in the cab and headed back to the hotel and up to the room.




Seph said:


> Howard sighed as Doyle sent the others away, his story didn’t work. He put his right hand on his revolver, not taking it out yet but he was ready if Doyle came at him. “We just want you for a couple questions Doyle, you’ll come with me willingly, or on a stretcher, it’s your choice.” Howard told him as Doyle approached him.



Doyle gave a smug look at the foul before casually straighten his coat and then his cuffs. "Let me guess. You are not a cop, but perhaps an agent that was hired to collect me? To question me, hm? Heh, what a day."


----------



## Seph (Feb 21, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Tori followed Noah as they got in the cab and headed back to the hotel and up to the room.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


“That’s right. Look Doyle, I could have shot you while you were sing, and you would never have had a chance. That’s probably what any of the other agents would have done to you. And if you fight me, they’ll send a kill squad, so you should take the chance I’m giving you.” Howard said, making up some of it, although that didn’t mean it wasn’t true.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Feb 21, 2020)

Seph said:


> “That’s right. Look Doyle, I could have shot you while you were sing, and you would never have had a chance. That’s probably what any of the other agents would have done to you. And if you fight me, they’ll send a kill squad, so you should take the chance I’m giving you.” Howard said, making up some of it, although that didn’t mean it wasn’t true.



"Well. How very kind of you to not kill me in front of my audience." After he had straighten himself, he looked at him in the eyes. "So I either give myself to you, or get chased down. Now normally, I would have to decline the offer of turning myself in...." He then looked back to the bench where Noah and Tori use to be. He sighed and looked back at him. "However, since I no long work for my employer, I no reason to fight you. So I am turning myself in." He held his paws up, surrendering.


----------



## Seph (Feb 21, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> "Well. How very kind of you to not kill me in front of my audience." After he had straighten himself, he looked at him in the eyes. "So I either give myself to you, or get chased down. Now normally, I would have to decline the offer of turning myself in...." He then looked back to the bench where Noah and Tori use to be. He sighed and looked back at him. "However, since I no long work for my employer, I no reason to fight you. So I am turning myself in." He held his paws up, surrendering.


Howard inwardly let out a sigh of relief as he heard that he was surrendering. He took his hand off his gun and pulled out some handcuffs from his jacket. “Good, didn’t want to have to kill you.” Howard said jokingly as he approached. He grabbed Doyle’s hands and cuffed them behind his back. “Doesn’t mean I trust you though.” He said as the cuffs locked around Doyle’s wrists. Howard then looked to a police car sitting in the street near the park, the officer, an old obese French bulldog, was inside eating a baguette. Howard approached before knocking on the window. 
“Hm?” The cop asked as he looked up.
“Official French Enforcement Division business officer, I’ll need to borrow your car.” Howard said, holding the handcuffed rat with one arm. The cop slowly got up, taking his sweet time before he looked closely at the badge. He looked at it for a good minute before finally shrugging and getting in the passenger seat of his police car. “Not exactly what I meant, but it works.” Howard said as he put Doyle and got in the front seat. He then turned on the car and headed towards the FED headquarters.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Feb 21, 2020)

Seph said:


> Sal took the nurses help and got up onto the crutches. It felt awkward and hurt his arms, but he would just have to get used to that for a while. At least it was better than a bloody metal pole digging into his hand. As they left the clinic, Sal took a look around, only now realizing how pretty the place was. It reminded him of home, just less snowy.


The nurses made sure he didn't fall as they led him out, reuniting him with Jack, Jax, Sash, Akako, and Peter. The preacher of the small one-room church came forward, a mountain lion wearing black traditional priest garments. He cleared his throat and looked to them all. "Good morning. I am Reverand Michael Hayes, the pastor here. In the short time since your accident, we have arranged a caravan of trucks to carry you to the nearest train station to get you to where you were heading. We will make sure you board the train and leave safely." He looked to them all and motioned for them to follow, leading the way down a dirt road where two trucks were waiting, which could fit three passengers each.
Sash stayed close to Akako as the minister led the way, huddling close as every breath was in pain. "Akako... i-it hurts... so bad..."
Jack and Jax walked close together also, the latter walking on crutches as he avoided putting pressure on his bad leg.


HopeTLioness said:


> Hope cried a bit more until she noticed him offering her a napkin. She gently takes it and wiped her tears away; coughing and sniffling a bit before she replied to him. "I-I'm sorry, Hans. I just...I've been through so much being under Don Fang's rule for years, to get married into another mafia, and in a failed relationship, just so that bastard from my nightmare to be dead just like that." She took a minute to calm down before she finally broke down to him about her past. "Hans...I was sold to the mafia by my father to pay for his debts when I was nine years old. And because of that...it robbed me of my innocence. It wasn't until I was twelve when there was an incident where I was able to escape, but I knew they would come after me. So I had to make the hardest decision in my life. I found my father and killed him. I also found three traitors to the mafia and killed them. I personally went to Fang and presented him with their heads so I could make a deal for my freedom. But seeing how I took down his debtors, he decided to keep me and I had become his little spy.
> 
> I did it for years, working and hiding in plain sight as I report to him. And in return...I had my "freedom" to do as I pleased. But when I came to Chicago and worked in Paw's Delight Diner...things changed. I end up making some friends with the people who worked there; I came face-to-face with a survivor from one of Fang's massacres; and...at the time, I actually did like Gabriello. And for the first time in my life...I was truly happy.
> 
> ...


Hans listened to her sob and speak about her past and Chicago and her regrets as his face remained neutral. Inside, however, he was slowly getting disgusted with Hope. He had never had regrets, not since his first brutal kill somewhere in Africa in Germany's war with its colonies. He felt no shame, no regret, and before today, no love. He thought he had a connection with Hope, one of cold-blooded murder. As he watched her stand up and excuse herself to the restroom, he just nodded and silently watched her go. He shook his head in disgust as she walked away from him, muttering in his native language under his breath as he sipped his wine and took his napkin back. The waitress brought some bread and olive oil and pesto mix, Hans nodding his thanks as he slowly began to eat the bread and wonder what he'd do with the rest of his life.

Charles had tracked the wild car tracks down to the Blackpaw HQ, and that's where the visible marks ended. He sighed and continued to walk on, coming to a four-way stop. He looked down and saw a drunk in an alley. He leaned down and uncapped his flask, pouring him some whiskey and showing the picture of Hans. "Pardon me, lad, have you seen this man?"
The drunk shot down the whiskey and belched obnoxiously, nodding and pointing down the street. "_Oui..._ he went a that way."
Charles nodded his thanks and continued walking, seeing the large, luxury hotel that the Maiones were staying in in the distance.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Feb 21, 2020)

Akako looked saddened by the wolfs extreme pain. "Just a bit more my love", she whispered to Sashenka opening the door. "Lean your uninjured side on me once we're both in the vehicle", she spoke as she was getting in.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Feb 21, 2020)

Vince nod his head to the mouse as she left to go check up on Arthur. The rat sighed and relaxed in his seat as he continued to look out the window to keep a look out for either the tiger or the bat. Suddenly, his stomach started to growl, and he grimaced. He hasn’t eaten much all day, so it was about time he really got something to eat. He got out of the car, looked both ways, and then crossed the street as he head to a nearby food vendor to get something to eat.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Doyle stayed still as Howard arrested him and escorted him over to the police car. He got in the back and was drove back to the F.E.D. Embassy.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
In the ladies’ room, Hope had washed her face and patted it dry with a towel. She sighed as she had her head down, feeling low about herself.

“_What the hell are you doing_?!”

The lioness gasped and looked up at her reflection, shocked to see it glaring at her.

“W-what?”

“_Stupid lioness! Why are you crying and making a fool out of yourself?! And in front of Hans of all furs! Don’t you see a great opportunity that has fallen in front of you? You’ve been given a chance to walk away with a bad ass German who gives no fuck about anyone or anything, and he’s willing to take you away and protect you! “
_
“I…I don’t know. I guess hearing about Don Fang took me back to those dark times that I had to let it out. I thought…”

_“You thought what? You thought that he would coddle you and say, ‘Aw, Hope. It’s okay. Don’t be sad’. Bitch, please! Grow up! He and plenty of those men have done way more carnage that you had ever seen! So what if Fang is dead. Good riddance! And that massacre back in Chicago, you were just doing your fucking job! Now listen to me, Hope McCallister-Maione, you are going back out there, apologize to Hans for your poor behavior, and get back on his good side! “
_
“Ummm, mademoiselle?”

Hope looked to the side to see a female mallard that was a Bathroom Staff, looking at her with concern in her eyes. “Are you alright?”

Hope stood there for a moment, turning back to the mirror to see it her reflection as normal and sighed. “Yes. I am fine.”


Twenty minutes later, the lioness finally returned to the booth and sat back down and across from the Doberman. She set her purse down on the side, straighten herself and cleared her throat. “Sorry for keeping you waiting. And I would like to apologize for my behavior. It was…unlady-like and cowardly, and I understand if you do not want to see me again after this beautiful lunch. Also, if you do decide to leave for good, I will not mention to anyone about seeing you. Not even Don Maione or Gabriello. I promise.” She looked at him with serious eyes with her posture straighten and her head up, showing him, she means what she said. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Somewhere deep in the darkest parts of Paris, Marshall is seen strolling through the black market, looking for clues to find Augustus. Earlier, after Charles and before Howard, he had arrived at the Whitepaw Headquarters to look for clues. So far, he had found that the corpse of the boss was missing patch on his chest that was carved out. Seeing that alone made him think of one thing: Pelts. Pelting was illegal in the U.S. but there are some who practice it in all parts of the world. And the only way to buy and sell pelts were at the black market. After a taxicab drive to what is essentially the hood in Paris, he wondered the dark alleys and spoke with shady furs for directions until he had found the black market. He continues to wonder about until he saw a female panda standing in the corner, selling some weapons to a customer. After thinking it over a moment, he decided to be her next customer and walked over. 

Stephanie had finished a transaction from the customer and bowed her head to him. “_domo arigato gozaimasu_!” After the customer left, she sighed. She thought about back in Lyon where she had to part ways from Jack to deliver some goods to a customer in Paris. She didn’t want to leave him, but she had promised that as soon as she was done, she would take a plane to Chicago and meet up with him. She was about to leave when a giant, brown, bearded dragon walked over to her. “Excuse me, ma’am. Got anything good for weapons?” The panda woman sized him up and then showed him what she had. “I have many handguns, knives, and ammo.”

“How much for the Colt M1?”

“10 euros. Ammos are 3 euros a box.”

“I’ll take it and three boxes.” Marshall pulled out his wallet and hands her the money and she hands her the handgun and ammo. After the transaction, the bearded dragon loaded the gun and pockets it. “Thanks. Take care.” 

“Same to you, sir.”

Both Stephanie and Marshall parted ways. Stephanie left the black market and start heading towards the city to by a plane ticket to Chicago while Marshall continues the hunt for the bloodhound. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Back at the F.E.D. Embassy, Fia just got out of a meeting with her boss and headed to her office on the fifth floor. She sat down and sighed as she relaxed herself when a knock was heard at the door.

“Come in.”

Ariel quickly walked into the room, her face look of panic. “Fia, dear! I just received horrible news! A plane crashed in Illinois, and the Whitepaws were on that plane!”

Fia’s eyes widen as she sat up straight in her seat. “What?! What happened?! Did anyone make it?!”

“It crashed due to engine failure, and three furs were killed in the crash, while the others were severely hurt. And of those three victims that were killed…was Doness Sabrina.” 

The feline made a sharp gasp as she covered her mouth in pure shock. Her eyes started to water, and her ears folded back sadly. “Oh no…not the White Queen….” Fia closed her eyes and took a deep breath. Both her and Ariel started to say the Lord’s Prayer together for the loss of the White Queen and the other two pilots that didn’t make it. After they finished their prayer, Fia looked to the canine and asks, “So where are the others now?”

“So far, they are still in Illinois getting their wounds treated.” Ariel answered.

Fia stood up from her seat and straighten her blouse. “Get in contact to the nearest Whitepaw branch and have them to pick them up. As soon as they are settled and safe, have them to contact me immediately. Any word from Wulf?”

Ariel shook her head. “No, madam. No one has heard from him in awhile.”

Fia sighed. “Alright. Anyway, please keep my posted. I’ll let Senora Elvyra and the others know what happened.” 


Back on the sixth floor, Elvyra, Zach, Umbra, Paul, James, Benjamin, Reggie, and Isabella are seen in a very nice lounge with couches, classical music is playing, and a self-serving area for finger foods and drinks. Fia soon walked into the room and closed the door behind her. She walked up closer to the group and looked at them somberly. “Everyone, I have come to bring you grave news. We just received intel that the plane that the Whitepaws were on, heading to Chicago, had crashed in Illinois due to engine failure. There were nine casualties-and three of them are dead. One of them being the White Queen-Doness Sabrina Whitepaw. I am so sorry.”


----------



## Seph (Feb 21, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> The nurses made sure he didn't fall as they led him out, reuniting him with Jack, Jax, Sash, Akako, and Peter. The preacher of the small one-room church came forward, a mountain lion wearing black traditional priest garments. He cleared his throat and looked to them all. "Good morning. I am Reverand Michael Hayes, the pastor here. In the short time since your accident, we have arranged a caravan of trucks to carry you to the nearest train station to get you to where you were heading. We will make sure you board the train and leave safely." He looked to them all and motioned for them to follow, leading the way down a dirt road where two trucks were waiting, which could fit three passengers each.
> Sash stayed close to Akako as the minister led the way, huddling close as every breath was in pain. "Akako... i-it hurts... so bad..."
> Jack and Jax walked close together also, the latter walking on crutches as he avoided putting pressure on his bad leg.
> 
> ...


Sal nodded along with what the pastor was saying, he was too exhausted to speak. He let the nurses lead to him to one of the trucks, the one with the wolf and the fox. They probably didn’t want to have both cripples in the same truck. He took the passenger seat, and put the crutches sitting upright between his legs. He needed some leg room though, but figured he’d ask before just putting the seat back. "Either of you mind if I put the seat back?" Sal asked them.



HopeTLioness said:


> Somewhere deep in the darkest parts of Paris, Marshall is seen strolling through the black market, looking for clues to find Augustus. Earlier, after Charles and before Howard, he had arrived at the Whitepaw Headquarters to look for clues. So far, he had found that the corpse of the boss was missing patch on his chest that was carved out. Seeing that alone made him think of one thing: Pelts. Pelting was illegal in the U.S. but there are some who practice it in all parts of the world. And the only way to buy and sell pelts were at the black market. After a taxicab drive to what is essentially the hood in Paris, he wondered the dark alleys and spoke with shady furs for directions until he had found the black market. He continues to wonder about until he saw a female panda standing in the corner, selling some weapons to a customer. After thinking it over a moment, he decided to be her next customer and walked over.
> 
> Stephanie had finished a transaction from the customer and bowed her head to him. “_domo arigato gozaimasu_!” After the customer left, she sighed. She thought about back in Lyon where she had to part ways from Jack to deliver some goods to a customer in Paris. She didn’t want to leave him, but she had promised that as soon as she was done, she would take a plane to Chicago and meet up with him. She was about to leave when a giant, brown, bearded dragon walked over to her. “Excuse me, ma’am. Got anything good for weapons?” The panda woman sized him up and then showed him what she had. “I have many handguns, knives, and ammo.”
> 
> ...


Augustus had made his way to the pelt market, he needed more supplies to make what he had planned for Fang's fur, and he needed to stop here before heading home. As he headed deeper into the market and into a small food court he was met by some familiar faces, all of them sitting around a table playing cards. The first one, he went by Great White, a huge walrus, built like a truck and twice as muscular. His face showed many scratch marks from the many hunts he had partaken in. The second was Baroness Bundy, a small orange tabby cat who was always wearing more fur pelts than Augustus even owned, she had put on a pound of makeup as usual. And the last, was as he called himself, King of the Jungle. A lean but muscular lion who, to Augustus's knowledge, had the most pelts of anyone in the world. Augustus hated the way they demanded the use of their Code names, but once upon a time he had one too. Augustus walked over before saying, "Well well, looks like the gang's all back together." He said with a smile on his face. They all looked up as they realized who it was. After a long while of greetings Augustus sat down and started talking with them about his most recent find.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Feb 21, 2020)

Back at the luxury hotel, Gabriello and Stefano came back from another business meeting and finds the room empty. 

“Hope?” Gabriello called out as he looks in different parts of the room while the older feathered lion takes a seat on the couch. His son came back out of the living room, looking at his father with furrowed brows. “She’s not here.”

“Ah. She must of went shopping. Probably got tired of waiting on you.” The Don joked as he pulled out a cigar to smoke. Gabriello pulled out his lighter and lit the cigar for his father. He then pulled out his own cigar and lit it, then took a seat next to his father. Both feathered lions smoked in peace and was quiet for a moment until Gabriello broke the silence. “_Padre_, why it really right for me to marry Hope? I mean, we haven’t connected at all, and the other night, she basically told me, in my face, that she did not give a fuck about me. I don’t understand her. She doesn’t want to be near me at all. We haven’t even mated ever since our marriage! I try to be loving and caring, and she would say or do something to fuck it up!”

“Well, my son, she did have a rough life growing up.”

“What do you mean?”

Stefano took a long drag from his cigar, blew it from his nostrils and continues.

“She was sold away from her father in order to pay his debt. And she basically became a slave. I could only imagine what she went through, but she somehow overcame it and proved her worth to Fang.”

“Forgive me if I should cruel, _padre_, but that does not give her an excuse to act like a stuck up _bitch_ and treat me like shit. She should be even lucky to be a part of this family.”

The old lion chuckled at that and sighed. “Your mother and I use to had fights during the first year in our marriage. We couldn’t stand each other. She irritated me so bad that I wanted to kill her. But we eventually came together and made common grounds-worked things out together-and we started out as partners. And during the middle of our second year, we learn to like each other, become friend, and eventually…fall in love.”

Stefano sighed as he remembered those times, and remembering the beauty of the cream-colored lioness. Gabriello looked at him and cleared his throat. “_Padre_…what happened to _madre_? And…do you still love her?”

Stefano slowly looked to his son, his mint green eyes staring back into his son’s Aquamarine eyes. “I love your mother…to death.”


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Feb 21, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Back at the luxury hotel, Gabriello and Stefano came back from another business meeting and finds the room empty.
> 
> “Hope?” Gabriello called out as he looks in different parts of the room while the older feathered lion takes a seat on the couch. His son came back out of the living room, looking at his father with furrowed brows. “She’s not here.”
> 
> ...



Suddenly a ring is heard breaking the the atmosphere of the moment. In the corner the dial-less telephone comes to life. The bell inside its metal and wood shell shakes violently awaiting it's notification to be heeded.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Feb 21, 2020)

Seph said:


> Augustus had made his way to the pelt market, he needed more supplies to make what he had planned for Fang's fur, and he needed to stop here before heading home. As he headed deeper into the market and into a small food court he was met by some familiar faces, all of them sitting around a table playing cards. The first one, he went by Great White, a huge walrus, built like a truck and twice as muscular. His face showed many scratch marks from the many hunts he had partaken in. The second was Baroness Bundy, a small orange tabby cat who was always wearing more fur pelts than Augustus even owned, she had put on a pound of makeup as usual. And the last, was as he called himself, King of the Jungle. A lean but muscular lion who, to Augustus's knowledge, had the most pelts of anyone in the world. Augustus hated the way they demanded the use of their Code names, but once upon a time he had one too. Augustus walked over before saying, "Well well, looks like the gang's all back together." He said with a smile on his face. They all looked up as they realized who it was. After a long while of greetings Augustus sat down and started talking with them about his most recent find.



Marshall kept walking deeper into the black market until he started to get hungry. He soon made his way to the small food court and was about to go to one of the vendors when he notice a group sitting at a table together. While they were talking to one another, he looked to see the bloodhound with them and then smiled to himself. "Bingo." He acts casual and walks over to a table that's near the group and took a seat. He pulled out his flask and took a swig.




GrimnCoyote said:


> Suddenly a ring is heard breaking the the atmosphere of the moment. In the corner the dial-less telephone comes to life. The bell inside its metal and wood shell shakes violently awaiting it's notification to be heeded.



The two lions heard the phone go off and looked over it. Gabriello decided to get up, walk over to the phone, and answers it. "What is it.?"


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Feb 21, 2020)

On the other end a scratchy male responded. "This is Shikkõ-sha Daichi of the Claw of the dragon", he said in an all business manner, "tell Don Stefano of the Maione Mafia that our group wishes to speak. The location remains the same as last time, mata chikaiuchini o ai shimashou". Soon the voice disappeared with a click and all that was left was the droning beep of a disconnected caller.


----------



## Seph (Feb 21, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Marshall kept walking deeper into the black market until he started to get hungry. He soon made his way to the small food court and was about to go to one of the vendors when he notice a group sitting at a table together. While they were talking to one another, he looked to see the bloodhound with them and then smiled to himself. "Bingo." He acts casual and walks over to a table that's near the group and took a seat. He pulled out his flask and took a swig.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Is it dyed?" Baroness Bundy asked in a soft unassuming voice.
"No, it's natural, it's a mark like nothing I've ever seen." Augustus replied.
"I'd bet you could get a pretty penny for that." Great White said in a thick British accent.
"It's not for selling, I've got a project I'm working on, and this has just the look and smell to make it perfect." Augustus told them. 
"I can't smell anything." King of the Jungle said in an African accent.
"Yeah me neither." Great white added.
"Of course you can't, you two don't have half the nose I do." Augustus replied.
"Maybe you can let me let a closer look?" Bundy asked holding out her hand.
"Oh, like I would trust you with something like this." Augustus replied. After a couple more jabs the conversation moved on, but Augustus smelled something else, it was faint, which means it was a lizard. It smelled of alcohol and freshly washed clothes. Augustus looked over to where the smell came from and saw a lizard wearing a blue uniform. Augustus made a mental note to track the scent, to make sure he didn't get any closer without him knowing. He didn't who this man was, but no one around here wore uniforms.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Feb 21, 2020)

GrimnCoyote said:


> On the other end a scratchy male responded. "This is Shikkõ-sha Daichi of the Claw of the dragon", he said in an all business manner, "tell Don Stefano of the Maione Mafia that our group wishes to speak. The location remains the same as last time, mata chikaiuchini o ai shimashou". Soon the voice disappeared with a click and all that was left was the droning beep of a disconnected caller.



Gabriello listened to the voice and then hung up at the other end. He frowned and then hung up.

"Who is it?" Don Maione asked.

"Some Asian over the phone from the...Claw of the Dragon?"

"What did he want?"

"He said that his group wish to speak with you. _Padre, _I have a bad feeling about this."

Don Maione just hummed as he thought about it. He then got up and looked to his son. "Let us go check it out anyway. But before we leave, I have something to give you. Gabriello. Come here."

Gabriello obeyed his father and walked over to him. He stood in front of him as he wait to see what the old lion had for him. The Don pulled off a large, golden ring from his finger with the Maione crest on it and hands it to his son. "Here. Should anything happen to me, you will be in charge."

Gabriello looked at the ring and then his father in shock. "What?! But father, you are the Don! And I'm not going to let anyone harm you!"

The old lion smiled at his son. "I know. But I want you to have it anyway. I am very proud of you, son. And I love you."

"_Padre_...."

The lion embraced in a hug and held it for a moment. Stefano kissed his son on the cheek and patted behind his head. They soon slowly let go of one another and the young lion puts on the ring.


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

An hour later, eight black cars showed up and the restaurant that Don Maione, Hans, and Kyo was meeting the other night. Most of the guards in black suits got out of the vehicles while also letting the Maiones out. Thirty-two men in total as they surround their leaders from all side and walked in as a group. Gabriello stood by his father side and made sure that his pistol loaded before everyone headed inside.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Feb 21, 2020)

Inside the restaurant seamed lifeless. No customers, no food cooking, only the same greeter as before and a man sitting in the corner. A blonde nine tailed kitsune read through a menu. His outfit was that of a white open light jacket with no under shirt and a set of black pants. A mask, although similar to the previous representative was different in that no decoration was present only plain white ceramic. Noticing the two lions he motioned for them to sit down.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Feb 21, 2020)

Seph said:


> "Is it dyed?" Baroness Bundy asked in a soft unassuming voice.
> 
> "No, it's natural, it's a mark like nothing I've ever seen." Augustus replied.
> 
> ...




Marshall continued to drink, but carefully not to get drunk, as he had his hat lowered over his eyes. He turned his head slightly to peek over the table and noticed Augustus' nose twitching. "_He has my scent. Perfect. Now to lure him in._" He suddenly belched loudly and then got up. He turned and headed his way out of the food court and towards the market areas.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Feb 21, 2020)

GrimnCoyote said:


> Inside the restaurant seamed lifeless. No customers, no food cooking, only the same greeter as before and a man sitting in the corner. A blonde nine tailed kitsune read through a menu. His outfit was that of a white open light jacket with no under shirt and a set of black pants. A mask, although similar to the previous representative was different in that no decoration was present only plain white ceramic. Noticing the two lions he motioned for them to sit down.



Gabriello saw the kitsune and narrowed his eyes at him in suspicion. The guards escorted the Don and Prince over to the table, as the two lions took a seat across from them. The guards were posted inside and outside of the restaurant and all over. Four gorilla guards standing behind the lions like a wall of defense. Don Maione looked at the kitsune and spoke to him. "Are you the one who wish to speak to me?"


----------



## Seph (Feb 21, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Marshall continued to drink, but carefully not to get drunk, as he had his hat lowered over his eyes. He turned his head slightly to peek over the table and noticed Augustus' nose twitching. "_He has my scent. Perfect. Now to lure him in._" He suddenly belched loudly and then got up. He turned and headed his way out of the food court and towards the market areas.


At the sound of the belch all four of them turned to face the lizard who would disrespect them in such a way. As he left Baroness Bundy looked to the rest of them. "Nobody disrespects us like that, how about one you goes and gets me a new purse." She said with a evil on her face.
"I don't do reptiles." The king said, not looking at the lizard to prevent himself from being disgusted. 
"Oh, I'll get him." Great white said as he reached into his pocket and pulled out a large sharpened meat hook.
"Leave him to me, I already have his scent." Augustus said to the walrus.
"Ah bugger off mate, I've been itching to skin a lizard." Great white said as he got up and was about to leave. 
"Let Old Bloody have him, you still need to tell me what happened after you killed the parents." The king said beckoning him to sit down. In a second Great White's demeanor changed and he sat back down, ready to tell his story. Augustus nodded to the king before getting up and leaving, it was hard to keep track of the lizard among all the other scents in this place, but the alcohol combined with detergent helped him. Augustus followed the lizard's scent through the market, pulling out his knife as he walked, it would be the only way to kill him without raising too much attention. Around there such things happened to those who didn't know where to watch.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Feb 21, 2020)

"No I'm just some guy wearing a traditional Japanese mask in the middle of an empty french restaurant", the man sarcastically said putting down the menu. "Yes I am the one who requested you Don Stefano Maione", he looked at the men while his many tails waved autonomously, "I see you brought good ole Gabriello your aire and former White Paw sympathiser. Good this'll make our little meeting a whooooooolllllleeee lot easier".


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Feb 21, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Vince nod his head to the mouse as she left to go check up on Arthur. The rat sighed and relaxed in his seat as he continued to look out the window to keep a look out for either the tiger or the bat. Suddenly, his stomach started to growl, and he grimaced. He hasn’t eaten much all day, so it was about time he really got something to eat. He got out of the car, looked both ways, and then crossed the street as he head to a nearby food vendor to get something to eat.
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Doyle stayed still as Howard arrested him and escorted him over to the police car. He got in the back and was drove back to the F.E.D. Embassy.
> ...




Zach shot up from his seat, a horrified look on his face. "_What!?" _He exclaimed loudly. "How the hell did the plane crash? Plane's don't just up and fall out of the sky when they damn well feel like it!" 

"And you say Sabrina is...dead?" Umbra muttered. "How are we supposed to receive payment after this if she is gone...? Further more, who is supposed to be 'in charge' of this whole operation? I don't exactly know how  succession functions in this line of work."

"Of course you only care about your paycheck, you fucking mutt." Zach spat at him. _Can this situation get any worse for me?_


----------



## HopeTLioness (Feb 21, 2020)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "No I'm just some guy wearing a traditional Japanese mask in the middle of an empty french restaurant", the man sarcastically said putting down the menu. "Yes I am the one who requested you Don Stefano Maione", he looked at the men while his many tails waved autonomously, "I see you brought good ole Gabriello your aire and former White Paw sympathiser. Good this'll make our little meeting a whooooooolllllleeee lot easier".



The Don narrowed his eyes at him, while Gabriello growled loudly at him. "And just what the hell do you mean by that? Who are you?" the young lion questioned, not liking the kitsune so far. 




Seph said:


> At the sound of the belch all four of them turned to face the lizard who would disrespect them in such a way. As he left Baroness Bundy looked to the rest of them. "Nobody disrespects us like that, how about one you goes and gets me a new purse." She said with a evil on her face.
> "I don't do reptiles." The king said, not looking at the lizard to prevent himself from being disgusted.
> "Oh, I'll get him." Great white said as he reached into his pocket and pulled out a large sharpened meat hook.
> "Leave him to me, I already have his scent." Augustus said to the walrus.
> ...



Marshall kept walking, letting the bloodhound follow his trail. He soon turned a corner and started walking down an empty alleyway and continued walking. He suddenly stop to take out his flask and pretends to take another swig, but his claw is hidden in his coat as he held on tight of his new Colt M1 that he recently bought, getting ready for the bloodhound to come at him while he's being "distracted".


----------



## HopeTLioness (Feb 21, 2020)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Zach shot up from his seat, a horrified look on his face. "_What!?" _He exclaimed loudly. "How the hell did the plane crash? Plane's don't just up and fall out of the sky when they damn well feel like it!"
> 
> "And you say Sabrina is...dead?" Umbra muttered. "How are we supposed to receive payment after this if she is gone...? Further more, who is supposed to be 'in charge' of this whole operation? I don't exactly know how  succession functions in this line of work."
> 
> "Of course you only care about your paycheck, you fucking mutt." Zach spat at him. _Can this situation get any worse for me?_



Fia turned to Zach. "According to reports, it was due to engine failure."

She then turned to Umbra. "Well, natrually it goes to the Canavars since they were business partners with the Whitepaws, but since Wulf is unresponsive, there may be have to select another high official from one of the branches to take over."


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Feb 21, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> The Don narrowed his eyes at him, while Gabriello growled loudly at him. "And just what the hell do you mean by that? Who are you?" the young lion questioned, not liking the kitsune so far.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Me? oh I'm just a nobody", he chuckled, "definitely not the leader of the CTD". Slowly he removed his mask revealing his face. He was middle aged canine possibly in his 40s with a crooked smirk. The fur pattern on his face was mostly blonde with a black mask like outline bellow his eyes and a curved long section at the tip of his chim resembling a goatee. "Hi Ruunosuke Nakamuro at your service, and might I say you got quite the tongue on you bird-mane".


----------



## HopeTLioness (Feb 21, 2020)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "Me? oh I'm just a nobody", he chuckled, "definitely not the leader of the CTD". Slowly he removed his mask revealing his face. He was middle aged canine possibly in his 40s with a crooked smirk. The fur pattern on his face was mostly blonde with a black mask like outline bellow his eyes and a curved long section at the tip of his chim resembling a goatee. "Hi Ruunosuke Nakamuro at your service, and might I say you got quite the tongue on you bird-mane".



Gabriello growled again, showing his large chompers. The Don snapped his fingers and his son immediately stopped. "So we finally meet. And what is it that you would wish to speak to me about, Senore?" Don Maione spoke while keeping his mint green eyes on him.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Feb 21, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Fia turned to Zach. "According to reports, it was due to engine failure."
> 
> She then turned to Umbra. "Well, natrually it goes to the Canavars since they were business partners with the Whitepaws, but since Wulf is unresponsive, there may be have to select another high official from one of the branches to take over."



"Who the fuck cares about that?! Is there anyway to help them? At all?!" Zach asked her, angrily. 
Elvyra shook her head at him, and pulled him down next to her. "You need to calm down, _now." _She hissed in his ear. "I'm sure Peter and the other's are fine, we don't know who's hurt and who's dead, so calm yourself. Jefferson and the other's are still out hunting for the Blackpaw's, so we can get more information out of them when they return with them shortly. 
.........................................

Meanwhile, Harvey and Jefferson stood facing each other in the shabby bar. "I'll come with you. On the condition that you untape my hands." He told her. "If you 'just want to talk then why the need for tape?"

"It's to make sure you don't cause a scene...like you did here." Jefferson explained. "But I will make an exception. You seem to know Tylus Saldana." Harvey nodded, as Jefferson cut the tape off of his hands with a pocket knife. 

"I'll come peacefully...this time for sure, but only because you're Ty's friend." Harvey told her.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Feb 21, 2020)

"What do I want oh I don't know...maybe this small little thing. How about a person to forfill a simple task of hunting down a crippled faction with military grade weaponry we supplied without failing harder a sledgehammer". His appearance remained the same but somewhere inside his head it was apparently he was slightly angry. "You intrusted an incompetent MS23 jackass to take out our target yet come to find out he's run off. Now where does that leave us? at square one thats where. But wait square one would imply nothings changed yet something has changed because I'm down a shipping container of guns". Leaning his head into his paw his yellow eyes stared into Stefano, "you know I expected more from such a highly regarded individual but I guess I was a fool".

___________________________________________

"See, far easier just to surrender Harvey", Arthur laughed exiting the building. "I get what I want, you could get what you want, and we don't have to fight".


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Feb 21, 2020)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "What do I want oh I don't know...maybe this small little thing. How about a person to forfill a simple task of hunting down a crippled faction with military grade weaponry we supplied without failing harder a sledgehammer". His appearance remained the same but somewhere inside his head it was apparently he was slightly angry. "You intrusted an incompetent MS23 jackass to take out our target yet come to find out he's run off. Now where does that leave us? at square one thats where. But wait square one would imply nothings changed yet something has changed because I'm down a shipping container of guns". Leaning his head into his paw his yellow eyes stared into Stefano, "you know I expected more from such a highly regarded individual but I guess I was a fool".
> 
> ___________________________________________
> 
> "See, far easier just to surrender Harvey", Arthur laughed exiting the building. "I get what I want, you could get what you want, and we don't have to fight".



"Fighting's more fun, at least that's the way I see it." Harvey said shrugging. 

Jefferson took Harvey to the car, with Arthur in tow. She got in the driver's seat, and Harvey sat in the back. "Where's Vince?" Jefferson mused looking around.


----------



## Seph (Feb 21, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> The Don narrowed his eyes at him, while Gabriello growled loudly at him. "And just what the hell do you mean by that? Who are you?" the young lion questioned, not liking the kitsune so far.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Augustus followed him through the market, having to stop himself from stopping to look at the pelts or the "mystery meat" that they served down there. Eventually the lizard turned down an Alley, Augustus smelled alcohol, he must have stopped for a drink. As Augustus rounded the corner he saw the lizard drinking from his flask. He walked up before saying, "Now what do we have here?"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Feb 21, 2020)

GrimnCoyote said:


> Akako looked saddened by the wolf's extreme pain. "Just a bit more my love", she whispered to Sashenka opening the door. "Lean your uninjured side on me once we're both in the vehicle", she spoke as she was getting in.





Seph said:


> Sal nodded along with what the pastor was saying, he was too exhausted to speak. He let the nurses lead to him to one of the trucks, the one with the wolf and the fox. They probably didn’t want to have both cripples in the same truck. He took the passenger seat and put the crutches sitting upright between his legs. He needed some leg room though, but figured he’d ask before just putting the seat back. "Either of you mind if I put the seat back?" Sal asked them.


Sash whimpered and nodded to Akako as she climbed in the back of the truck behind the passenger seat with her. She leaned on her shoulder and groaned, waving a paw at Sal when he asked if he could move the seat. "_Nyet... _it is fine with me..."


HopeTLioness said:


> In the ladies’ room, Hope had washed her face and patted it dry with a towel. She sighed as she had her head down, feeling low about herself.
> 
> “_What the hell are you doing_?!”
> 
> ...


Hans hade ate all the bread and called for more as Hope returned. He had also drunk a glass and a half of wine, satisfied at the taste. He was contemplating eating without her or just leaving when she returned. He met her eyes with soulless brown eyes, ice that could be felt across the table. He made a 'hmph' once she was done and she sat up, sipping some water for a change and nodding. "Don't vorry about it. If you vant to go to my Fatherland vith me still, you may. As long as you swear to bury your... regrets, as soon as ve leave France." He put a lot of emphasis on regrets, showing he was not impressed and he was still doubtful of her.


HopeTLioness said:


> Back at the F.E.D. Embassy, Fia just got out of a meeting with her boss and headed to her office on the fifth floor. She sat down and sighed as she relaxed herself when a knock was heard at the door.
> 
> “Come in.”
> 
> ...





Liseran Thistle said:


> Zach shot up from his seat, a horrified look on his face. "_What!?" _He exclaimed loudly. "How the hell did the plane crash? Plane's don't just up and fall out of the sky when they damn well feel like it!"
> 
> "And you say Sabrina is...dead?" Umbra muttered. "How are we supposed to receive payment after this if she is gone...? Further more, who is supposed to be 'in charge' of this whole operation? I don't exactly know how  succession functions in this line of work."
> 
> "Of course you only care about your paycheck, you fucking mutt." Zach spat at him. _Can this situation get any worse for me?_





HopeTLioness said:


> Fia turned to Zach. "According to reports, it was due to engine failure."
> 
> She then turned to Umbra. "Well, natrually it goes to the Canavars since they were business partners with the Whitepaws, but since Wulf is unresponsive, there may be have to select another high official from one of the branches to take over."





Liseran Thistle said:


> "Who the fuck cares about that?! Is there anyway to help them? At all?!" Zach asked her, angrily.
> Elvyra shook her head at him, and pulled him down next to her. "You need to calm down, _now." _She hissed in his ear. "I'm sure Peter and the other's are fine, we don't know who's hurt and who's dead, so calm yourself. Jefferson and the other's are still out hunting for the Blackpaw's, so we can get more information out of them when they return with them shortly.


Paul had been comforting James as Fia walked in and dropped a bomb on them all. Paul inhaled sharply and covered his mouth. "Wh-what?! H-h.... How does that happen?" He rubbed his temples and shook his head in sadness.
James slowly looked up to the feline and spoke in a cold, uncaring, monotone voice. "Who is the woman you said died?"


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Feb 21, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Sash whimpered and nodded to Akako as she climbed in the back of the truck behind the passenger seat with her. She leaned on her shoulder and groaned, waving a paw at Sal when he asked if he could move the seat. "_Nyet... _it is fine with me..."
> 
> Hans hade ate all the bread and called for more as Hope returned. He had also drunk a glass and a half of wine, satisfied at the taste. He was contemplating eating without her or just leaving when she returned. He met her eyes with soulless brown eyes, ice that could be felt across the table. He made a 'hmph' once she was done and she sat up, sipping some water for a change and nodding. "Don't vorry about it. If you vant to go to my Fatherland vith me still, you may. As long as you swear to bury your... regrets, as soon as ve leave France." He put a lot of emphasis on regrets, showing he was not impressed and he was still doubtful of her.
> 
> ...



Zach sat next to Elvyra, silently worrying to no end. Umbra answered James, slightly confused. 

"Sabrina has passed away in a plane crash. She was our boss..." He explained, narrowing his eyes at him. "How odd, do you not remember her? If anything, I would think you'd be the most torn up about the news." He chuckled. "You were her lapdog for all the time she employed you."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Feb 21, 2020)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Zach sat next to Elvyra, silently worrying to no end. Umbra answered James, slightly confused.
> 
> "Sabrina has passed away in a plane crash. She was our boss..." He explained, narrowing his eyes at him. "How odd, do you not remember her? If anything, I would think you'd be the most torn up about the news." He chuckled. "You were her lapdog for all the time she employed you."


James slowly turned his head towards Umbra, an evil grin slowly crossing his face as his one hazel eye looked into Umbra's cold pair. He said nothing back, only staring back and licking his chops as he had no real memory of before prison with his stint as a Whitepaw. It was all fuzzy to him, but what was clear now was what Umbra might taste like.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Feb 21, 2020)

Liseran Thistle said:


> "Fighting's more fun, at least that's the way I see it." Harvey said shrugging.
> 
> Jefferson took Harvey to the car, with Arthur in tow. She got in the driver's seat, and Harvey sat in the back. "Where's Vince?" Jefferson mused looking around.



The ferret scratched his head as he prepared to enter the passenger seat. "Reckon he probably got bored", he said, "he couldn't have wandered far".


----------



## HopeTLioness (Feb 21, 2020)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "What do I want oh I don't know...maybe this small little thing. How about a person to forfill a simple task of hunting down a crippled faction with military grade weaponry we supplied without failing harder a sledgehammer". His appearance remained the same but somewhere inside his head it was apparently he was slightly angry. "You intrusted an incompetent MS23 jackass to take out our target yet come to find out he's run off. Now where does that leave us? at square one thats where. But wait square one would imply nothings changed yet something has changed because I'm down a shipping container of guns". Leaning his head into his paw his yellow eyes stared into Stefano, "you know I expected more from such a highly regarded individual but I guess I was a fool".



Gabriello just had about enough and yelled at him. "First of all, you need to watch your fucking mouth when talking to my father, you slanted eyed, multiple-tailed, mother fucker! Secondly, the German bastard and I haven't started our mission yet  in taking out the Whitepaws! We only picked up the guns last night and that was it! So you can kiss my feathery ass and go choke on an Elephant's dick, you scrawny, mask-wearing, Asian-"

"Enough, Gabriello! That's quite enough." The older lion scolded while still keeping his eyes on Runnosuke. "You need to explain yourself, because we absolutely have no clue what you are talking about. Like my son said, they haven't started the mission yet, so what are you going on about? Because it sounds like you are accusing us on something we have no knowledge of."




Liseran Thistle said:


> Jefferson took Harvey to the car, with Arthur in tow. She got in the driver's seat, and Harvey sat in the back. "Where's Vince?" Jefferson mused looking around.



Vince was coming back to the car, with a brown bag in his paw as he noticed that the two fur had returned with the car. He got in the car and looked at them. "My apologies. I went to get food." He then eyed the Hare silently and then looked at Jefferson. "What now?"




Seph said:


> Augustus followed him through the market, having to stop himself from stopping to look at the pelts or the "mystery meat" that they served down there. Eventually the lizard turned down an Alley, Augustus smelled alcohol, he must have stopped for a drink. As Augustus rounded the corner he saw the lizard drinking from his flask. He walked up before saying, "Now what do we have here?"



The bearded dragon stop and turned his head to see the bloodhound. "Hn? You need something?" He had the gun held close to his chest as he waits for him to get closer.




Captain TrashPanda said:


> Hans hade ate all the bread and called for more as Hope returned. He had also drunk a glass and a half of wine, satisfied at the taste. He was contemplating eating without her or just leaving when she returned. He met her eyes with soulless brown eyes, ice that could be felt across the table. He made a 'hmph' once she was done and she sat up, sipping some water for a change and nodding. "Don't vorry about it. If you vant to go to my Fatherland vith me still, you may. As long as you swear to bury your... regrets, as soon as ve leave France." He put a lot of emphasis on regrets, showing he was not impressed and he was still doubtful of her.



She listened to what he had to say, and then slowly nod her head to him. "I understand. I will not bring it with me." She took a sip from her wine and was quiet a moment. Then a thought occurred to her. She looked back at him with furrowed eyebrows. "Wait. You mentioned that you and the Blackpaws went to the Whitepaw HQ today. Weren't you supposed to go with Gabriello? And...since you gentlemen had failed...wouldn't someone would be coming after you guys?"



Captain TrashPanda said:


> Paul had been comforting James as Fia walked in and dropped a bomb on them all. Paul inhaled sharply and covered his mouth. "Wh-what?! H-h.... How does that happen?" He rubbed his temples and shook his head in sadness.
> James slowly looked up to the feline and spoke in a cold, uncaring, monotone voice. "Who is the woman you said died?"





Liseran Thistle said:


> "Sabrina has passed away in a plane crash. She was our boss..." He explained, narrowing his eyes at him. "How odd, do you not remember her? If anything, I would think you'd be the most torn up about the news." He chuckled. "You were her lapdog for all the time she employed you."





Captain TrashPanda said:


> James slowly turned his head towards Umbra, an evil grin slowly crossing his face as his one hazel eye looked into Umbra's cold pair. He said nothing back, only staring back and licking his chops as he had no real memory of before prison with his stint as a Whitepaw. It was all fuzzy to him, but what was clear now was what Umbra might taste like.



Fia felt very uncomfortable seeing how James is acting. She walked over to Isabella and whispered to her. "Where's Satine? Wasn't he supposed to be with her?" The Isabella looked at James and then back to Fia somberly. "She left about an hour ago. She didn't say where she was going." This didn't sit well with her. The feline cleared her throat and looked to the others. "Well, anyway. I'm waiting for more reports on what happened to the others. I'll keep all of you posted. For the time being, shall I set you up to hotels to stay for a few days?"


----------



## Seph (Feb 21, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> The bearded dragon stop and turned his head to see the bloodhound. "Hn? You need something?" He had the gun held close to his chest as he waits for him to get closer.


Augustus let out a chuckle as he heard the lizard play naive. "You're out of place here lizard, you smell like a rat, and not the hairy kind." Augustus said, still letting out a creepy chuckle once in a while.


Captain TrashPanda said:


> Sash whimpered and nodded to Akako as she climbed in the back of the truck behind the passenger seat with her. She leaned on her shoulder and groaned, waving a paw at Sal when he asked if he could move the seat. "_Nyet... _it is fine with me..."


Sal didn't waste anytime moving the seat almost completely back and leaning it back, so that he finally had some space. Sal let out a sigh of relief as he could now had some leg room and could keep his bad knee straight.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Feb 21, 2020)

"Did you not say that this Hans Richtor would handle this situation to my Shikkõ-sha", the kitsune made small hand movements as he spoke. "Because Kyo who's in charge of information gathering and relay told me that's what you said. And my Shikkõ-sha never lie, especially to me and especially not Kyo".

"But as I previously said your little quarter brained german friend has decided to play chicken. No wait he's worse than a chicken because I have chicken amongst my ranks who'd die for me if I were to fall. So tell me Maione how do you plan on atoning for your failure because there is only so much speciesist outburst I can take before I decide to end this".


----------



## HopeTLioness (Feb 21, 2020)

Seph said:


> Augustus let out a chuckle as he heard the lizard play naive. "You're out of place here lizard, you smell like a rat, and not the hairy kind." Augustus said, still letting out a creepy chuckle once in a while.



"Heh. Is that, so? I guess I am. Are you here to warn me or rob me?"




GrimnCoyote said:


> "Did you not say that this Hans Richtor would handle this situation to my Shikkõ-sha", the kitsune made small hand movements as he spoke. "Because Kyo who's in charge of information gathering and relay told me that's what you said. And my Shikkõ-sha never lie, especially to me and especially not Kyo".
> 
> "But as I previously said your little quarter brained german friend has decided to play chicken. No wait he's worse than a chicken because I have chicken amongst my ranks who'd die for me if I were to fall. So tell me Maione how do you plan on atoning for your failure because there is only so much speciesist outburst I can take before I decide to end this".



"He did, and he was supposed to." The Don spoke and narrowed his eyes more at the kitsune. "And I'm not atoning to anything because I still have no clue on what you are implying. So instead of giving me riddles, how about explaining to me what the hell is going on. Because if what you are saying is true, I can easily have my men to hunt him down. So I ask: What happened?"


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Feb 21, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello just had about enough and yelled at him. "First of all, you need to watch your fucking mouth when talking to my father, you slanted eyed, multiple-tailed, mother fucker! Secondly, the German bastard and I haven't started our mission yet  in taking out the Whitepaws! We only picked up the guns last night and that was it! So you can kiss my feathery ass and go choke on an Elephant's dick, you scrawny, mask-wearing, Asian-"
> 
> "Enough, Gabriello! That's quite enough." The older lion scolded while still keeping his eyes on Runnosuke. "You need to explain yourself, because we absolutely have no clue what you are talking about. Like my son said, they haven't started the mission yet, so what are you going on about? Because it sounds like you are accusing us on something we have no knowledge of."
> 
> ...




"Arthur found his Blackpaw." Jefferson explained. "He agreed to work with us, so please do not be mean to him." 

"Who _is _your boss, anyway?" Harvey asked him.


Captain TrashPanda said:


> James slowly turned his head towards Umbra, an evil grin slowly crossing his face as his one hazel eye looked into Umbra's cold pair. He said nothing back, only staring back and licking his chops as he had no real memory of before prison with his stint as a Whitepaw. It was all fuzzy to him, but what was clear now was what Umbra might taste like.



Umbra grimaced slightly, uncomfortable. "I know I am the last person to ever say anything remotely empathetic, but is he okay?" He asked, pointing toward James. "I don't quite remember him being so...off putting. A little annoying, sure, but not...unnerving."


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Feb 21, 2020)

"Oh am I being too cryptic for you? why don't I just get to the point". He leaned forward getting closer to Stefano's face. His breathe felt cool and smelt of mint and martini. "Hans failed to save his own Don's ass and some White Paw's put a bullet between his crazy eyes. Selfishly he ran off to hide abandoning his secondary job of wiping out the White Paw we asked him to. Now that he's gone off to go cry and tug on his own bratwurst the window to stop end these sorry excuses for mafiosos is over. Compile that with the fact he took a whole container of my weapons it's fair to say I'm not happy".

Backing up his arms crossed and tails recoiled. "Is that to the point", he spoke calmly, "if not I could just put a gun up to your head for the many derogatory comments your pasta pansy son directed at me".


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Feb 21, 2020)

Liseran Thistle said:


> "Arthur found his Blackpaw." Jefferson explained. "He agreed to work with us, so please do not be mean to him."
> 
> "Who _is _your boss, anyway?" Harvey asked him.
> 
> ...



"Ms Elvyra Highwater", the ferret looked back, "I'd recommend being polite to her".


----------



## Seph (Feb 21, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> "Heh. Is that, so? I guess I am. Are you here to warn me or rob me?"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"I'm here to make sure that you don't go running your mouth to the French government. And maybe get me a nice new belt, new purse for the lady maybe." Augustus said as he started walking towards the lizard, the knife in his hand.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Feb 21, 2020)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "Ms Elvyra Highwater", the ferret looked back, "I'd recommend being polite to her".



Harvey sat back, thinking. "Highwater..." He muttered. "Never heard of her." The Hare shrugged, and leaned against the window, dozing off after that.
Jefferson just sighed and drove back to where Elvyra and the other's were. She got out of the car, and motioned for Harvey to follow, who did so silently. He observed the strange place they had brought him too. _Not much of an HQ if you ask me...then again, Whitepaw's never were all that organized.
_
"We're back. We've found one of the Blackpaws, Harvey Ferus to be exact." Jefferson said. Elvyra got up from her seat next to Zach, glancing at the Hare suspiciously.

"Why isn't he chained up or anything?" Elvyra asked.
"He agreed to come peacefully, and so...he did." She explained to her. Elvyra stared at Harvey a while longer.

"Well, let's get to asking questions I guess. My questions will come first." Elvyra walked over to a chair and sat down, motioning for Harvey to sit in front of her. "I'll get to the point. You and your goonie friends threw my cousin away in a prison in Italy awhile ago. A prison with medical staff that belongs to _me. _Some bastard's been stealing money from my nose and if I don't find out who's responsible, I'm going to end up in stripes myself."

Harvey nodded lazily. "Ah...I see now." He chuckled. "And you think I would know who's been stealing your cash, right?"
"If you don't know, I'll just beat it out of you..." Elvyra muttered darkly. Harvey raised his paws defensively.

"Hey now, there's no need for violence or anything like that. I don't know where the money you're _missing _has gone, but I may be able to replace some of it." He leaned back in the chair, stretching his arms into the air as if he were about to take a nap. "Back when I was a Blackpaw, I used to do Money runs for the Gang. You know, hide cash in conspicuous places for rainy days. Now that Fang's dead, though, the 'Blackpaws' aren't really a thing anymore."

"Tell me where you've hidden this money-" Elvyra began excitedly, but Harvey stopped her.

"I'll only do it on one condition, and one condition only." He said. Elvyra leaned forward, listening. "I want to join the Whitepaws. I know that sounds crazy coming from a Hare like me who was probably gunning to kill half of you a year ago, but money's tight and I'm out of a job."

Elvyra scoffed shaking her head, "_Unbelievable..." _She said angrily under her breath. "I don't have the authority to make you a Whitepaw."

"Than I'm not talking." Harvey answered, half smirking. "I'm the only one who knows anything about where that money is hid. Catching the others would be a waste of time in terms of getting your cash back. Sure you could probably 'beat' the money out of me and every sorry bastard you drag into this place, but you will get pennies compared to how much I can give you in 5 minutes."

Jefferson was growing irritated at his slightly confident tone, reached into the inner pocket of her suit jacket where her pistol was tucked away.
"Bargaining is a dangerous game to play with Miss Highwater." She warned him. Elvyra put a hand up at Jefferson though, stopping her.

Elvyra stared at Harvey's barely there grin, intensely. "Alright Mr. Ferus. I'll see what I can do about the whole...becoming a Whitepaw thing. Maybe put in a good word or too. But I can't guarantee it will work." She said. "Now _spill_."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Feb 21, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> She listened to what he had to say, and then slowly nod her head to him. "I understand. I will not bring it with me." She took a sip from her wine and was quiet a moment. Then a thought occurred to her. She looked back at him with furrowed eyebrows. "Wait. You mentioned that you and the Blackpaws went to the Whitepaw HQ today. Weren't you supposed to go with Gabriello? And...since you gentlemen had failed...wouldn't someone would be coming after you guys?"


"Gabriello did not show up, as expected," Hans said, a blatant lie as there had been a miscommunication and Gab had been left out of the loop. "However... whoever comes after me, von't find me. They'll vhat, beat me because my once boss and leader made a terrible strategy choice? Even if they did that, I don't care. I'm retiring from MS... vhat to do from there, that is the question." As he finished speaking, the waitress came back with their food and wine. Hans licked his chops as their meal was served, nodding his thanks and taking a bite. "Mmmm... delicious."


HopeTLioness said:


> Fia felt very uncomfortable seeing how James is acting. She walked over to Isabella and whispered to her. "Where's Satine? Wasn't he supposed to be with her?" The Isabella looked at James and then back to Fia somberly. "She left about an hour ago. She didn't say where she was going." This didn't sit well with her. The feline cleared her throat and looked to the others. "Well, anyway. I'm waiting for more reports on what happened to the others. I'll keep all of you posted. For the time being, shall I set you up to hotels to stay for a few days?"





Liseran Thistle said:


> Umbra grimaced slightly, uncomfortable. "I know I am the last person to ever say anything remotely empathetic, but is he okay?" He asked, pointing toward James. "I don't quite remember him being so...off putting. A little annoying, sure, but not...unnerving."


James just continued to grin wickedly, a dark chuckle emanating from him as he went to stand up.
Paul had been leaning back in his seat beside him, silent and looking off into the distance as he dealt with the news of Sab's death. He heard his cousin try to stand and he took a hold of the scruff of his neck, pulling him back onto the couch once more. "Knock it off James... ain't no need for... _that,_ now."
James yelped and reached for the back of his neck, looking to Paul and snapping back to reality. He rubbed his eyes and shook his head. "Wh-what? Was I gonna do something?"
"Damn right. Looked at... Umbra, is it? You dun looked at 'em like he was breakfast."
James looked down at the floor, ashamed of himself as he leaned on Paul's shoulder. "S-S-Sorry."
Paul sighed and rubbed the lunatic's head, calming him down as Fia spoke. Paul looked up to her and nodded. "I reckon we'd appreciate that, very much."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Feb 22, 2020)

Liseran Thistle said:


> "Arthur found his Blackpaw." Jefferson explained. "He agreed to work with us, so please do not be mean to him."
> 
> "Who _is _your boss, anyway?" Harvey asked him.





GrimnCoyote said:


> "Ms Elvyra Highwater", the ferret looked back, "I'd recommend being polite to her".



"And don't get on her nerves." The rat warned without looking at him.




Liseran Thistle said:


> Umbra grimaced slightly, uncomfortable. "I know I am the last person to ever say anything remotely empathetic, but is he okay?" He asked, pointing toward James. "I don't quite remember him being so...off putting. A little annoying, sure, but not...unnerving."





Captain TrashPanda said:


> James just continued to grin wickedly, a dark chuckle emanating from him as he went to stand up.
> Paul had been leaning back in his seat beside him, silent and looking off into the distance as he dealt with the news of Sab's death. He heard his cousin try to stand and he took a hold of the scruff of his neck, pulling him back onto the couch once more. "Knock it off James... ain't no need for... _that,_ now."
> James yelped and reached for the back of his neck, looking to Paul and snapping back to reality. He rubbed his eyes and shook his head. "Wh-what? Was I gonna do something?"
> "Damn right. Looked at... Umbra, is it? You dun looked at 'em like he was breakfast."
> ...




Isabella looked to him and replied, "Actually, senore, he's been through a really tough time in prison. It all started when there was a mining accident, and he end up getting hurt. Then he was thrown into solitary for going into shellshock and attacking the guards. I'm not sure what happened to his eye, though. Satine would know, but she had already left." She looked over to James somberly. Fia sighed and nod to Paul. "Alright. I will be right back." She left to make arrangements for them.




Liseran Thistle said:


> Harvey sat back, thinking. "Highwater..." He muttered. "Never heard of her." The Hare shrugged, and leaned against the window, dozing off after that.
> Jefferson just sighed and drove back to where Elvyra and the other's were. She got out of the car, and motioned for Harvey to follow, who did so silently. He observed the strange place they had brought him too. _Not much of an HQ if you ask me...then again, Whitepaw's never were all that organized._



Vince followed Jefferson and Arthur as they took Harvey into the building and get checked out again. They soon was escorted to the third floor and put them in an interrogation room. Vince stood outside of the room to eat his food as he waits for the others to show up.

Back on the sixth floor, in the lounge area, Rosa walked in and cleared her throat. "Hey. Some of the Pinkertons have came back and brought in a Blackpaw member. If you want to come, follow me. For the ones who wanted to go left with her while the others stayed. Benjamin looked to Paul and gave him an order. "You stay here and be with yer cousin. I'm gonna ask that bastard what he had done with Tori, Hope, and Noah." He left with the others and made their way to the third floor. Once they made it to the interrogation room, they saw Vince standing by the door. He nod to them before they went in and see Jefferson and Arthur with Harvey.




Liseran Thistle said:


> "We're back. We've found one of the Blackpaws, Harvey Ferus to be exact." Jefferson said. Elvyra got up from her seat next to Zach, glancing at the Hare suspiciously.
> 
> "Why isn't he chained up or anything?" Elvyra asked.
> "He agreed to come peacefully, and so...he did." She explained to her. Elvyra stared at Harvey a while longer.
> ...



Benjamin stood in the back with his arms crossed, glaring at the Hare. When he mentioned about joining the Whitepaws and getting money, he growled. "I swear you youngins' always wanna take the easy way to make more money! Why don't you stop chasing blood money and actually get a decent fucking job!" He stormed over and glared down at Harvey. "Look, boy, I'm looking for three individuals: a mouse, a possum, and a lioness. And if you haven't seen them, I'm sure you know the person who kidnapped them. Maybe a brown rat who claims to be a mouse? Or a German Doberman? Any of them ring any bells?"




Seph said:


> "I'm here to make sure that you don't go running your mouth to the French government. And maybe get me a nice new belt, new purse for the lady maybe." Augustus said as he started walking towards the lizard, the knife in his hand.



Marshall smirked to himself as he watch him walking towards him. "Well, shoot. I'm in a predicament, huh? Well then..glad that I bought these for protection!" In a quick maneuver, he turned around and aimed at the canine, firing two shots at him. 




Captain TrashPanda said:


> "Gabriello did not show up, as expected," Hans said, a blatant lie as there had been a miscommunication and Gab had been left out of the loop. "However... whoever comes after me, von't find me. They'll vhat, beat me because my once boss and leader made a terrible strategy choice? Even if they did that, I don't care. I'm retiring from MS... vhat to do from there, that is the question." As he finished speaking, the waitress came back with their food and wine. Hans licked his chops as their meal was served, nodding his thanks and taking a bite. "Mmmm... delicious."



She looked to the waitress as she brought them their food. "Merci beaucoup." she said and then looked at her food with a smile. She haven't ate French cuisine before, but it looked and smelled wonderful. She took a bite of it and did a slight moan in delight, while nodding her head. "Mm. Mm. This is good. Very good. What is this again?" she asked while taking another bite.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Feb 22, 2020)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "Oh am I being too cryptic for you? why don't I just get to the point". He leaned forward getting closer to Stefano's face. His breathe felt cool and smelt of mint and martini. "Hans failed to save his own Don's ass and some White Paw's put a bullet between his crazy eyes. Selfishly he ran off to hide abandoning his secondary job of wiping out the White Paw we asked him to. Now that he's gone off to go cry and tug on his own bratwurst the window to stop end these sorry excuses for mafiosos is over. Compile that with the fact he took a whole container of my weapons it's fair to say I'm not happy".
> 
> Backing up his arms crossed and tails recoiled. "Is that to the point", he spoke calmly, "if not I could just put a gun up to your head for the many derogatory comments your pasta pansy son directed at me".



Both lions were shocked from the news of Fang's death. "Don Fang is dead?! When did this happened? How did this happened?! I demand answers!" Then when he threaten the Don, Gabriello growled as the four apes has their paws on their guns, getting ready to defend their boss. Stefano held out his paw to stop everyone. "Now, wait a minute! Enough of this! This has got to be a huge misunderstanding here. You are saying that Don Fang is dead and Hans had left with your things? I was not inform of this news." He looked to his son. "Gabriello, do you know about any of this?" 

"Of course not! I haven't heard from that German bastard all day! Like I said before, we grabbed the guns from last night so we can start our mission today, but I haven't received a call from him at all. None! Zip! Nada! Also, if its guns that you're so pissed about, it can be easily be replaced. Hell, I still have my guns in the car that I picked out. If you want them back, you can have them." Gabriello offered, still keeping a glare at the kitsune. Stefano sighed and rubbed his temples. "Look, senore, I really don't know what is going on, but I can get my men to hop right into it and find him. Hopefully, he's still here in Paris, so it shouldn't be far."


----------



## Seph (Feb 22, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Marshall smirked to himself as he watch him walking towards him. "Well, shoot. I'm in a predicament, huh? Well then..glad that I bought these for protection!" In a quick maneuver, he turned around and aimed at the canine, firing two shots at him.


Augustus had just enough time to try to dodge the bullets, but not enough time to actually do it. One hit him in the left arm and the other in the left shoulder, and he fell to the ground. As the gunshots resonated through the pelt market it slowly went silent as people looked around for the one with the gun. No one used guns in the market, because doing so would draw unwanted attention. As Augustus reeled in pain on the ground, orders were being shouted outside the alley. Great White and Baroness had left the card table when they heard the gunshots, they suspected that it had something to do with the lizard, Augustus wouldn't shoot a gun, he knew better than that. The massive Walrus led the much smaller cat through the crowd as they went towards the location of the gunshot. But back at the alley way, someone had already noticed, an overweight pig covered in tattoos started going down the alley to confront whoever shot the gun. "HEY!" he shouted, holding a bloody butcher's knife as he approached the two of them.

After just a short drive, Howard and Doyle arrived at the FED headquarters. Howard stepped out and got Doyle out before thanking the police officer as he took his car back. "Here we are." Howard said as he walked the rat into the building. He was directed to the room where Highwater and some others were and wasted no time getting Doyle there. He walked in with the handcuffed rat and waved at the gathered people. "I found one." He said as he unhanded Doyle so that Jefferson and Highwater could do what they needed.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Feb 22, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> "And don't get on her nerves." The rat warned without looking at him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Harvey cocked his head to the side at mention of a Mouse and a Doberman. "Oh yeah, I do know a Rat and a Doberman. I don't know where they went, and I honestly don't care." He said, shrugging. "I don't know anything about kidnapping victims, or what have you. My job was just to get money places. And to take out people who were causing too much trouble."

"You are hopeless!" Elvyra spat. "You have to know _something._ You worked alongside them for years, and you have no clue about where they might've gone?"

"I may not know..." He said, glancing up at Jefferson. "But Ty could help." Jefferson didn't like where the Hare's line of thinking was going.
"Tylus? The Bat?" Elvyra questioned him.

Harvey nodded, "Yep. Ty's job was finding people, anyone really. He's the best I know at this stuff, finding people is his specialty." He looked at Jefferson. "Honestly, the only reason I'm even considering joining the Whitepaw's is because Ty's the one who really wants to join."

"What...?" Jefferson was stumped. "He's spent years working alongside crooks, and now all of a sudden he wants to get buddy buddy with the people who killed his old boss?" She hissed. "He think's he can escape the repercussions of what he's done by kissing up-?!"

"No! Uh...I mean that's not it at all." Harvey said. "Look, before Fang, our boss, died he had a debt to pay...of sorts." He sighed, "But it was a heavy debt. And he couldn't do it no matter what. So he spent years trying to cover up a mistake he made a long time ago. But now...that debt's been forgotten terminally. Fang's gone, and we don't have to worry about it anymore."

"And so what does that have to do with joining the opposite team?" Jefferson asked him.
"Even though one debt's been paid in full, he still has to make it up to other people. And I'm guessing 'other people' includes you...he said you two were old friends, so I figured-"

"That I would be happy to see him again? Well I am not." Jefferson spat. "I have no room in my life for traitors. He will know that when I find him."

Elvyra groaned, annoyed at the both of them. "Okay, but can your friend find these three kidnapped people? Since you say he's so good at it." She said.

Harvey shrugged lazily, "That's up to you, isn't it? There's Pinkerton's after each of us, I gather. I'm sure once those Pinkerton's come in, you'll get your answers. Why not just...wait a bit, I guess." He chuckled.



Seph said:


> Augustus had just enough time to try to dodge the bullets, but not enough time to actually do it. One hit him in the left arm and the other in the left shoulder, and he fell to the ground. As the gunshots resonated through the pelt market it slowly went silent as people looked around for the one with the gun. No one used guns in the market, because doing so would draw unwanted attention. As Augustus reeled in pain on the ground, orders were being shouted outside the alley. Great White and Baroness had left the card table when they heard the gunshots, they suspected that it had something to do with the lizard, Augustus wouldn't shoot a gun, he knew better than that. The massive Walrus led the much smaller cat through the crowd as they went towards the location of the gunshot. But back at the alley way, someone had already noticed, an overweight pig covered in tattoos started going down the alley to confront whoever shot the gun. "HEY!" he shouted, holding a bloody butcher's knife as he approached the two of them.
> 
> After just a short drive, Howard and Doyle arrived at the FED headquarters. Howard stepped out and got Doyle out before thanking the police officer as he took his car back. "Here we are." Howard said as he walked the rat into the building. He was directed to the room where Highwater and some others were and wasted no time getting Doyle there. He walked in with the handcuffed rat and waved at the gathered people. "I found one." He said as he unhanded Doyle so that Jefferson and Highwater could do what they needed.



"Well speak of the devil. It's the Rat I was just talking about." Harvey said, mildly surprised. "Man, they handcuffed you, too? I talked my way out of my chains." He laughed at Doyle.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Feb 22, 2020)

"I don't think you quite get it", Ruunosuke leaned far back in his seat. Lifting his hand he snapped two finger. "I can't trust you anymore", a large shadow casts behind them, "and if I can't trust you I don't need you". Suddenly two hulking arms wrapped themselves around two of the apes necks and snapped them. The remaining two startled prepared to shoot but were swiftly cut on the jugulars killing them instantly. "You see I find the people you believe in untrustworthy so therefore so are you. So I guess my only resort is to kill the White Paw myself which irritates me". Forward steps a large muscled panda bear wearing yet another mask. Alongside him two lean salamander dressed in all black and visibly armed. "Oh don't bother calling for your men Maione, they're all dead because the men I trust finish their tasks".


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Feb 22, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Isabella looked to him and replied, "Actually, senore, he's been through a really tough time in prison. It all started when there was a mining accident, and he end up getting hurt. Then he was thrown into solitary for going into shellshock and attacking the guards. I'm not sure what happened to his eye, though. Satine would know, but she had already left." She looked over to James somberly. Fia sighed and nod to Paul. "Alright. I will be right back." She left to make arrangements for them.
> 
> Back on the sixth floor, in the lounge area, Rosa walked in and cleared her throat. "Hey. Some of the Pinkertons have came back and brought in a Blackpaw member. If you want to come, follow me. For the ones who wanted to go left with her while the others stayed. Benjamin looked to Paul and gave him an order. "You stay here and be with yer cousin. I'm gonna ask that bastard what he had done with Tori, Hope, and Noah." He left with the others and made their way to the third floor. Once they made it to the interrogation room, they saw Vince standing by the door. He nod to them before they went in and see Jefferson and Arthur with Harvey.


Paul nodded his thanks as Fia left, rubbing his demented cousin's head to keep him calm. He had been drifting to sleep in the couch when Benny spoke gruffly to him and told him to stay put. He snapped awake and sat up, nodding and yawning. "Yeup!... I mean, sure thang Benny."


HopeTLioness said:


> She looked to the waitress as she brought them their food. "Merci beaucoup." she said and then looked at her food with a smile. She haven't ate French cuisine before, but it looked and smelled wonderful. She took a bite of it and did a slight moan in delight while nodding her head. "Mm. Mm. This is good. Very good. What is this again?" she asked while taking another bite.


"Cognac Shrimp vith Beurre Blanc sauce... I have had it a couple of times before." He smiled softly, a rarity for him, before continuing to eat his meal.

Charles had made it to the luxury hotel that the Maiones were staying at, walking inside the massive lobby and to the front desk. He saw a peacock working at the desk and he approached her, pulling out his badge and the picture of Hans.
"Excuse me, madam. Have you seen this lad recently?"
She looked closely and nodded, thinking of how to say it in English before speaking. "_Oui... _left _un_ hour ago with lioness."
"Did you know what direction, or I daresay where they were going?"
The bird thought for a moment and nodded. "_Oui. _I heard them say they were going to eat. Dressed very nice. Went... right."
Charles nodded his thanks and turned back, taking a few steps before an idea came to him. He walked back to the desk and spoke once more. "By chance, do you have a directory for nice restaurants or restaurants in general?"
She thought for a moment, then nodded, reaching into the desk and handing a pamphlet to him that had all the addresses of places to eat on it. He nodded his thanks and went to a rest area, where there were couches with nightstands that had more info and maps of Paris on them. Charles looked at the listing of restaurants and saw there were only two five star places to eat: where Hans went, and one across town. He checked the address, then took hold of the map, getting orientated before realizing where they had gone to eat was only six blocks east. He smirked and folded up the map, setting it on the small stand and getting up. He adjusted his bags on his shoulder and spoke to himself.
"Consider yourself weighed and found wanting, Judge. The Reaper is at your doorstep."
He chuckled and walked out of the hotel, turning east and beginning to head to the restaurant.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Feb 22, 2020)

Seph said:


> Augustus had just enough time to try to dodge the bullets, but not enough time to actually do it. One hit him in the left arm and the other in the left shoulder, and he fell to the ground. As the gunshots resonated through the pelt market it slowly went silent as people looked around for the one with the gun. No one used guns in the market, because doing so would draw unwanted attention. As Augustus reeled in pain on the ground, orders were being shouted outside the alley. Great White and Baroness had left the card table when they heard the gunshots, they suspected that it had something to do with the lizard, Augustus wouldn't shoot a gun, he knew better than that. The massive Walrus led the much smaller cat through the crowd as they went towards the location of the gunshot. But back at the alley way, someone had already noticed, an overweight pig covered in tattoos started going down the alley to confront whoever shot the gun. "HEY!" he shouted, holding a bloody butcher's knife as he approached the two of them.



_Shit._ Marshall thought as he sees the pig heading their way. He quickly put the gun away and start walking towards the fallen bloodhound. "Uh, hey there! Sorry about that! I was just checking the guns I just bought when this fellow surprised me and I accidentally shot him." Once he got close to Augustus he stopped to look at him. "Sorry about that, mate. How about coming with me and getting those wounds patched up, eh?" He bent down and helped him up as the pig got closer. He waited until he was arm's reach as he quickly uses his long and strong tail to sweep him off his feet and then slammed his tail down onto his crotch. He then grabbed Augustus by the scruff of his neck, and by the tail and starts dragging him along. "Augustus Grant. I am Marshall Lambert of the Pinkerton Agency. You're coming with me for questioning, even if I have to drag you in myself."




Liseran Thistle said:


> Harvey cocked his head to the side at mention of a Mouse and a Doberman. "Oh yeah, I do know a Rat and a Doberman. I don't know where they went, and I honestly don't care." He said, shrugging. "I don't know anything about kidnapping victims, or what have you. My job was just to get money places. And to take out people who were causing too much trouble."





Seph said:


> After just a short drive, Howard and Doyle arrived at the FED headquarters. Howard stepped out and got Doyle out before thanking the police officer as he took his car back. "Here we are." Howard said as he walked the rat into the building. He was directed to the room where Highwater and some others were and wasted no time getting Doyle there. He walked in with the handcuffed rat and waved at the gathered people. "I found one." He said as he unhanded Doyle so that Jefferson and Highwater could do what they needed.





Liseran Thistle said:


> "Well speak of the devil. It's the Rat I was just talking about." Harvey said, mildly surprised. "Man, they handcuffed you, too? I talked my way out of my chains." He laughed at Doyle.



Doyle walked into the building, still in handcuffs, as he and Howard checked in and was escorted to the floor where the interrogation room is held. When he walked in, he saw the hare there and scowled. "Oh...it's you. Why am I not surprised."

Benjamin turned around to see the rat with pure hellfire in his eyes. "*YOU!*" In an instant, he stormed over, grabbed Doyle by the shirt and slammed and pinned him up against the wall. His angered, amber eyes meeting with the rat's hazel-green eyes. "You sunuvabitch! Where are they!? Where's the three furs that you had kidnapped?!"

Doyle grunted, but then chuckled. "Three? There were only two. And to clarify something, those _two_ were the ones who came after me."

"BULLSHIT! We saw how you were eyein' Tori like she was a piece of cheese on a platter! And yer lion friend said something to Hope that spooked her! Now tell me where is Tori, Hope, and Noah, or I'll start skinnin' yer hide!" The badger threaten while still having a tight hold on him.

The rat grunted more and chuckled. Suddenly, Benjamin slammed his fists into Doyle's guts, making the rat heaved and bent over, having a coughing fit. Benjamin slammed him up against the wall and yelled in his face. "WHERE ARE THEY, YOU FILTHY RAT?!"

Suddenly, Doyle snapped as he quickly headbutts Benjamin and then tackles him to the ground with all of his might. He chomps down hard on his ear as the old badger yelled out. Benjamin quickly throws a punch to his jaw to get him off and then rolls over to pin him down on the ground and starts throwing punches at his face. He gave one good punch before he stops. However, he wasn't done with the rat. He got up and stormed over to Harvey and pushed the Hare out of the chair. "GET THE HELL UP!" Picking up the chair, the badger went over and sets the chair on the side. When he sees Doyle started to move, he starts kicking him and stomping the hell out of his chest. He then sits the chair on top of his chest and sat in the chair. Doyle hollered out and suddenly started feeling the weight of the chair and the badger as he's slowly loosing oxygen.

"Where are they?! HUH?!" Benjamin slapped him across the face before he continues to yell at him. "You wanna bite my ear off?! Wanna continue to piss me off?! HUH!?" He slapped him twice. "WHERE ARE THEY?! WHERE'S TORI?! WHERE'S NOAH?! WHERE'S HOPE?! WHERE ARE THEY, YOU SUNUVABITCH!?"




Captain TrashPanda said:


> "Cognac Shrimp vith Beurre Blanc sauce... I have had it a couple of times before." He smiled softly, a rarity for him, before continuing to eat his meal.



"Cognac Shrimp with Beurre Blanc sauce." she repeated and took another bite. "Mmm. This is really good. I'm glad that I was able to try it." She saw his smile and was a bit surprised. She looked down at the food and smiled to herself. "What other dishes have you tried in Paris?"




GrimnCoyote said:


> "I don't think you quite get it", Ruunosuke leaned far back in his seat. Lifting his hand he snapped two finger. "I can't trust you anymore", a large shadow casts behind them, "and if I can't trust you I don't need you". Suddenly two hulking arms wrapped themselves around two of the apes necks and snapped them. The remaining two startled prepared to shoot but were swiftly cut on the jugulars killing them instantly. "You see I find the people you believe in untrustworthy so therefore so are you. So I guess my only resort is to kill the White Paw myself which irritates me". Forward steps a large muscled panda bear wearing yet another mask. Alongside him two lean salamander dressed in all black and visibly armed. "Oh don't bother calling for your men Maione, they're all dead because the men I trust finish their tasks".



Both lions were alarmed as they turned around to see all of their men dead. Grabriello growled as he saw the panda and two salamanders standing over them. Stefano couldn't help but chuckled and then turned back to look at the kitsune. "Well, then. It seems you got us in a predicament. I guess there's only one thing left to say..." The Don lifted his head to put his paw under his chin and flicked his wrist towards Runnosuke. "_*Bafangu chooch*_"

Quickly, Gabriello flipped the table at Runnosuke and then turned around, with his pistol already out, aims to shoot at one of the salamanders and the panda bear. Stefano also stood up to kick his chair back, while pulling out a semi-auto pistol and tries to shoot down either the salamander or the panda as well, while also looking for anyone else coming after them.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Feb 22, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> _Shit._ Marshall thought as he sees the pig heading their way. He quickly put the gun away and start walking towards the fallen bloodhound. "Uh, hey there! Sorry about that! I was just checking the guns I just bought when this fellow surprised me and I accidentally shot him." Once he got close to Augustus he stopped to look at him. "Sorry about that, mate. How about coming with me and getting those wounds patched up, eh?" He bent down and helped him up as the pig got closer. He waited until he was arm's reach as he quickly uses his long and strong tail to sweep him off his feet and then slammed his tail down onto his crotch. He then grabbed Augustus by the scruff of his neck, and by the tail and starts dragging him along. "Augustus Grant. I am Marshall Lambert of the Pinkerton Agency. You're coming with me for questioning, even if I have to drag you in myself."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Somebody grab him!" Elvyra yelled, and Umbra went forward and dragged Benny away from Doyle who was on the ground. "We can't have you killing one of them, and he sure as hell can't answer you if you kill him!" She sighed. Jefferson helped Doyle up and sat him down in the chair. "Now...Doyle was it? Word around here is that you know more than the Hare does. So start talking, or I let the Badger loose again."


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Feb 22, 2020)

The table collided with torso sending him flying back. "Ugh...really?", Ruunosuke grunted as he recovered from the impact. Without any hesitation one of the salamanders leap to his masters side while the other pulled out pistol and went for Stefano. The panda stomped forward, the floor creaked and groaned under his immense weight. Using both hands he swung at Gabriello aiming for his stomach while the lizard aimed for the lions his father.


----------



## Seph (Feb 22, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> _Shit._ Marshall thought as he sees the pig heading their way. He quickly put the gun away and start walking towards the fallen bloodhound. "Uh, hey there! Sorry about that! I was just checking the guns I just bought when this fellow surprised me and I accidentally shot him." Once he got close to Augustus he stopped to look at him. "Sorry about that, mate. How about coming with me and getting those wounds patched up, eh?" He bent down and helped him up as the pig got closer. He waited until he was arm's reach as he quickly uses his long and strong tail to sweep him off his feet and then slammed his tail down onto his crotch. He then grabbed Augustus by the scruff of his neck, and by the tail and starts dragging him along. "Augustus Grant. I am Marshall Lambert of the Pinkerton Agency. You're coming with me for questioning, even if I have to drag you in myself."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Oh you'll both make a good stew for the kids." The pig said as he approached. The pig let out a pained squeal as he was tripped and hit in the crotch, he started rolling around on the floor in pain. Augustus didn't want to go to prison, but he also didn't want to be cooked by an obese pig. He was about to take Marshalls help when he attacked the pig then started dragging him along. Augustus let out a yowl of pain as he was dragged by his tail. "Alright alright! I can walk myself!" Augustus yelled he was drug along. 

Howard cringed at the sight of what was happening to the rat. "Uh..." He was about to say when Doyle fought back. Howard continued watching as the badger fought back and took the advantage, then sat on his chest. "Umm, I think I know where two of them are." Howard interjected, standing back so the badger wouldn't come at him.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Feb 22, 2020)

Liseran Thistle said:


> "Somebody grab him!" Elvyra yelled, and Umbra went forward and dragged Benny away from Doyle who was on the ground. "We can't have you killing one of them, and he sure as hell can't answer you if you kill him!" She sighed. Jefferson helped Doyle up and sat him down in the chair. "Now...Doyle was it? Word around here is that you know more than the Hare does. So start talking, or I let the Badger loose again."



Benjamin gets pulled off and then he growls loudly. "I ain't gonna kill 'em! At least not yet!" Doyle was helped up by Jefferson and sat down in the chair. He turned his head and started coughing and spitting up blood. He took shallow breaths and groans in pain. He heard Elvyra speak as he continue to get his breathing pattern normal. He sat up in his chair, took a deep breath and sighed. "That depends...on the question...and what you seek."




Seph said:


> Howard cringed at the sight of what was happening to the rat. "Uh..." He was about to say when Doyle fought back. Howard continued watching as the badger fought back and took the advantage, then sat on his chest. "Umm, I think I know where two of them are." Howard interjected, standing back so the badger wouldn't come at him.



Benjamin turned his head at the blue jay. "What?! Where?!" 

Doyle turned his head and growled, glaring at Howard dangerously. "Leave Pip and Poppet out of this!" Benjamin quickly turned his head and yelled at him. "SHUT THE HELL UP, RAT!" He then goes over to Howard and gets up in his face. "You know where they are?! Tell me now!"




Seph said:


> "Oh you'll both make a good stew for the kids." The pig said as he approached. The pig let out a pained squeal as he was tripped and hit in the crotch, he started rolling around on the floor in pain. Augustus didn't want to go to prison, but he also didn't want to be cooked by an obese pig. He was about to take Marshalls help when he attacked the pig then started dragging him along. Augustus let out a yowl of pain as he was dragged by his tail. "Alright alright! I can walk myself!" Augustus yelled he was drug along.



Marshall took Augustus to the main road, flagged a taxi cab, and headed towards the F.E.D.




GrimnCoyote said:


> The table collided with torso sending him flying back. "Ugh...really?", Ruunosuke grunted as he recovered from the impact. Without any hesitation one of the salamanders leap to his masters side while the other pulled out pistol and went for Stefano. The panda stomped forward, the floor creaked and groaned under his immense weight. Using both hands he swung at Gabriello aiming for his stomach while the lizard aimed for the lions his father.



Gabriello swore under his breath that he missed and suddenly gets slammed in the stomach, causing to stumble back and held his gut. He then quickly grabbed a nearby object, a chair, and swings it at the bear. Stefano sees the lizard from the corner of his eye and quickly turns around to shoot at his attacker.


----------



## Seph (Feb 22, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Benjamin gets pulled off and then he growls loudly. "I ain't gonna kill 'em! At least not yet!" Doyle was helped up by Jefferson and sat down in the chair. He turned his head and started coughing and spitting up blood. He took shallow breaths and groans in pain. He heard Elvyra speak as he continue to get his breathing pattern normal. He sat up in his chair, took a deep breath and sighed. "That depends...on the question...and what you seek."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Howard took a couple steps back from the badger before deciding to tell him. "There was a mouse and a possum with him, they might be here." Howard said as he handed him the paper with Doyle's hotel address on it. Howard then took a couple to get out of the crazy badger's face, he didn't know the badger was going to do next. 

Augustus climbed in the taxi, holding his arm to try and stop the bleeding, he hadn't smelled his own blood in a long time, somehow, it was different than all the others. "Damn Pinkertons, always getting in my business. Oh I'll get you back for this one day." Augustus said, looking at his bloody arm and shoulder.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Feb 22, 2020)

The chair smacked against the panda mask cracking the side. Recoiling back from the blow the large man recovered and lumbered forward. Jumping he brought his massive knee up to bash Gabriello in the face.

The salamanders eyes widened as bullets were rapidly sprayed into his torso sprayed. Now riddled with bullets he struggle to stand. As his last move his finger tugged the pistols trigger causing a single bullet to barrel towards the mighty dons hip.

Now up from the young lions sudden attack Ruunosuke dusts himself off. "Are you well Master Nakamuro?", inquired his loyal soldier.

With a nod the kitsune grinned unfazed by current events. "Please it'd take a lot more than a table thrown by a child amidst a tantrum to do anything to me", he laughed.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Feb 22, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Benjamin gets pulled off and then he growls loudly. "I ain't gonna kill 'em! At least not yet!" Doyle was helped up by Jefferson and sat down in the chair. He turned his head and started coughing and spitting up blood. He took shallow breaths and groans in pain. He heard Elvyra speak as he continue to get his breathing pattern normal. He sat up in his chair, took a deep breath and sighed. "That depends...on the question...and what you seek."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Someone has been stealing money from one of _my _businesses. And I need to know whose been taking from me." Elvyra explained. Harvey got up from the floor after having been pushed out of his chair. 

"He knows more than me definitely. He and the Doberman were closer to Fang than I was, at least." He said, sitting down next to Zach tiredly.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Feb 22, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> "Cognac Shrimp with Beurre Blanc sauce," she repeated and took another bite. "Mmm. This is really good. I'm glad that I was able to try it." She saw his smile and was a bit surprised. She looked down at the food and smiled to herself. "What other dishes have you tried in Paris?"


"Likevise," Hans said as she said she was glad to taste it. When she asked what else he has eaten before, he shrugged and sipped his wine before speaking. "Not much, actually. Coq Au Vin, French Onion Soup, Cordon Bleu, Crepes... I'm not one to eat twenty different dishes. I'm curious though, is this your first time in Europe?"


----------



## HopeTLioness (Feb 22, 2020)

Seph said:


> Howard took a couple steps back from the badger before deciding to tell him. "There was a mouse and a possum with him, they might be here." Howard said as he handed him the paper with Doyle's hotel address on it. Howard then took a couple to get out of the crazy badger's face, he didn't know the badger was going to do next.



Benjamin snatched the paper and looked to it. He tucked it into his pants pocket and looked over to Elvyra and the others. "I'm goin' to pick them up. Lock this sorry excuse of a rodent up until I returned. Also, if you see Paul, tell him that I have found the location to where Tori and Noah at and gonna get em." He walked out of the door and headed out to go to the hotel where Noah and Tori are.

Doyle growled but stopped. He watched as the badger go and then lowered his head. 




Liseran Thistle said:


> "Someone has been stealing money from one of _my _businesses. And I need to know whose been taking from me." Elvyra explained. Harvey got up from the floor after having been pushed out of his chair.
> 
> "He knows more than me definitely. He and the Doberman were closer to Fang than I was, at least." He said, sitting down next to Zach tiredly.



Doyle huffed and turned his head to look at her. "That depends...ngh...I would need to know names..guh..and businesses...in order to..give you a definite answer." He groans a bit as he tries to shift his body to sit comfortably, finding it difficult since he's still cuffed behind his back.




Seph said:


> Augustus climbed in the taxi, holding his arm to try and stop the bleeding, he hadn't smelled his own blood in a long time, somehow, it was different than all the others. "Damn Pinkertons, always getting in my business. Oh I'll get you back for this one day." Augustus said, looking at his bloody arm and shoulder.



"Yeah, yeah. You and a whole bunch of others that I had put away." the lizard sighed and pulled out his flask for a drink. About 45 minutes later, they arrived at the F.E.D. and checked in. Then they went up to the interrogation room and knocked on the door. Once they got permission, Marshall strolled in with Augustus in tow. "I'm back and I have my guy." 

Doyle looked at them and rolled his eyes. "Oh, bother. Another one of us getting captured. This day has gotten from bad to worse." 




Captain TrashPanda said:


> "Likevise," Hans said as she said she was glad to taste it. When she asked what else he has eaten before, he shrugged and sipped his wine before speaking. "Not much, actually. Coq Au Vin, French Onion Soup, Cordon Bleu, Crepes... I'm not one to eat twenty different dishes. I'm curious though, is this your first time in Europe?"



Hope looked at him and shook her head. "No. This is actually my first time out of the country. I mean besides Italy, I've would of never thought that I would actually explore other parts of the world. Paris is so beautiful and lively. And their foods are delicious. Tell me, what's it like in Germany?"




GrimnCoyote said:


> The chair smacked against the panda mask cracking the side. Recoiling back from the blow the large man recovered and lumbered forward. Jumping he brought his massive knee up to bash Gabriello in the face.
> 
> The salamanders eyes widened as bullets were rapidly sprayed into his torso sprayed. Now riddled with bullets he struggle to stand. As his last move his finger tugged the pistols trigger causing a single bullet to barrel towards the mighty dons hip.
> 
> ...



Gabriello quickly jumped back to avoid the attack, grabbing a vase this time and throws it at his head. Then he use his pistol to fire three rounds at his torso. 

Stefano gets shot in the hip and roared out in pain. This attracted the attention from his son. "_PADRE!_" The young, feathered lion called out as the older feathered lion held a paw to his now bleeding hips while still aiming his gun at the salamander before taking a shot to finish him off.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Feb 22, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Benjamin snatched the paper and looked to it. He tucked it into his pants pocket and looked over to Elvyra and the others. "I'm goin' to pick them up. Lock this sorry excuse of a rodent up until I returned. Also, if you see Paul, tell him that I have found the location to where Tori and Noah at and gonna get em." He walked out of the door and headed out to go to the hotel where Noah and Tori are.
> 
> Doyle growled but stopped. He watched as the badger go and then lowered his head.
> 
> ...



Elvyra grew irritated with him, and grabbed him by the jaw, her claws digging into his skin. ""_Elvyra Highwater._" She spat. "Does that ring any bells? I own a 3rd of the hospitals in the States, you idiot! Don't try that 'I don't know who you are' bullshit, odds are you mama birthed you at one _my buildings._"


----------



## HopeTLioness (Feb 22, 2020)

Fia is seen back at her desk just finishing a phone call to set up hotel rooms for Elvyra and the others when Ariel walked in. 

"Good news, luv! Six of the Whitepaw members are still alive, having minor to severe injuries. They are heading to the train station to head to Chicago." 

"That's wonderful news, senora! Now I need to make a phone call real quick." the feline turned to her phone and dialed up a number. She waits until she hears an operator on the other end of the line. "Hello. I need to speak to Senore Trevor Effler of the North Dakota Mill, please."


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Feb 22, 2020)

The behemoth grunted as the bullets penetrated his torso. Two out of the three bullets only pierced his tough hide. A singular bullets broke through the the place where chest and shoulder connect. Recovering quick from his injuries the panda charged full force towards Gabriello.

Meanwhile Ruunosuke outside of the combat area smirks in amusement. Taking out a long object covered in fine cloth previously tucked under the table he began to unravel it revealing a well maintained katana. It's shiny metal glimmers in the artificial light of the bulbs above. "Ah there she is", the kitsune says pridefully holding up his weapon, "it's time to play my beautiful Naitohantā".


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Feb 23, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Hope looked at him and shook her head. "No. This is actually my first time out of the country. I mean besides Italy, I've would have never thought that I would actually explore other parts of the world. Paris is so beautiful and lively. And their foods are delicious. Tell me, what's it like in Germany?"


Hans simply made a "hmpf" noise and took another bite, looking into the distance behind her as he thought about the wreckage and ruin his land was in. "The Fatherland is... not as lively, nor beautiful, as Paris. Because of the Americans, and the British, ve Germans suffer. Ve have no money... it is either filthy rich, like me, or it is dirt poor. There is no in-between. Var ravaged every part of our former empire... and ve suffer because of it. But, since I have my ties vith MS, and I've saved all my money in a Swiss bank, I vill survive. In the rich sections of Berlin, there is much partying. Drinking, dancing... those kinds of things. In the countryside, at least vhere var has not tarnished the landscape, it is beautiful. Rolling hills, lush fields, beautiful mountains... it is very nice."


HopeTLioness said:


> Fia is seen back at her desk just finishing a phone call to set up hotel rooms for Elvyra and the others when Ariel walked in.
> 
> "Good news, luv! Six of the Whitepaw members are still alive, having minor to severe injuries. They are heading to the train station to head to Chicago."
> 
> "That's wonderful news, senora! Now I need to make a phone call real quick." the feline turned to her phone and dialed up a number. She waits until she hears an operator on the other end of the line. "Hello. I need to speak to Senore Trevor Effler of the North Dakota Mill, please."


Back in the States, in Grand Forks, North Dakota, the sun was rising on the horizon and glinting off the silos and buildings of the North Dakota Mill and Elevator Flour Mill. A huge bison wearing a three-piece suit had just got out of a taxi carriage, giving the driver his pay before walking inside with coffee in hand. This behemoth of a figure was Trevor Effler, standing at almost 7 foot and weighing 1300 pounds. He was greeted by some of his workers as they began firing up heavy machinery: some European immigrants, others Asian, and still others home workers. They gave their boss a happy smile and greeting, the bison smiling back and giving them the same. He lumbered his way up to his office away from the machinery, going inside and sitting at his custom made desk to fit his massive frame. He had pulled out some paperwork for selling some grain to a Chinese company when the phone began to ring. He looked over and rubbed his eyes, sipping his coffee and mumbling to himself. "Well, I wonder who is calling this early in the morning... it's barely opening time." He picked up the receiver and held it to his ear, stifling a yawn before speaking in a deep, almost echoy voice. "This is Trevor Effler, Dakota Flour Mill speaking. English, _Russkiy, Français, Deutsche, Zhōngwén, Nihongo?_" he asked, asking what language whoever was on the other end was speaking.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Feb 23, 2020)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Elvyra grew irritated with him, and grabbed him by the jaw, her claws digging into his skin. ""_Elvyra Highwater._" She spat. "Does that ring any bells? I own a 3rd of the hospitals in the States, you idiot! Don't try that 'I don't know who you are' bullshit, odds are you mama birthed you at one _my buildings._"



Doyle was forced to looked at the vixen and grunted when she dig her claws into his skin. He hissed in pain and spoke after she had finished. "Just to clarify, _madam_, I wouldn't know which hospital I was born in because I was an orphan. Now as for the name, yes it does ring a bell. I believe we collected over...let's see..." he quickly does the calculations in his head before giving her an answer. "Just about 48 million in American dollars."



Captain TrashPanda said:


> Back in the States, in Grand Forks, North Dakota, the sun was rising on the horizon and glinting off the silos and buildings of the North Dakota Mill and Elevator Flour Mill. A huge bison wearing a three-piece suit had just got out of a taxi carriage, giving the driver his pay before walking inside with coffee in hand. This behemoth of a figure was Trevor Effler, standing at almost 7 foot and weighing 1300 pounds. He was greeted by some of his workers as they began firing up heavy machinery: some European immigrants, others Asian, and still others home workers. They gave their boss a happy smile and greeting, the bison smiling back and giving them the same. He lumbered his way up to his office away from the machinery, going inside and sitting at his custom made desk to fit his massive frame. He had pulled out some paperwork for selling some grain to a Chinese company when the phone began to ring. He looked over and rubbed his eyes, sipping his coffee and mumbling to himself. "Well, I wonder who is calling this early in the morning... it's barely opening time." He picked up the receiver and held it to his ear, stifling a yawn before speaking in a deep, almost echoy voice. "This is Trevor Effler, Dakota Flour Mill speaking. English, _Russkiy, Français, Deutsche, Zhōngwén, Nihongo?_" he asked, asking what language whoever was on the other end was speaking.



"Well, _segnore_, I would of been happy if you can speak in Italian, but English will do. _Saluti, _My name is Fiametta Bianchi from the French Enforcement Division. I am also an associate for the Whitepaw Mafia. Do you have time to speak now?"




Captain TrashPanda said:


> Hans simply made a "hmpf" noise and took another bite, looking into the distance behind her as he thought about the wreckage and ruin his land was in. "The Fatherland is... not as lively, nor beautiful, as Paris. Because of the Americans, and the British, ve Germans suffer. Ve have no money... it is either filthy rich, like me, or it is dirt poor. There is no in-between. Var ravaged every part of our former empire... and ve suffer because of it. But, since I have my ties vith MS, and I've saved all my money in a Swiss bank, I vill survive. In the rich sections of Berlin, there is much partying. Drinking, dancing... those kinds of things. In the countryside, at least vhere var has not tarnished the landscape, it is beautiful. Rolling hills, lush fields, beautiful mountains... it is very nice."



Hope watched as he reminisce of his homeland and talk about the damage due to war. She sipped some of her wine as he continues to talk and make a small smile about the countryside. She shook her head gently and looked at him somberly. "I'm sorry to hear. About the damage on your homeland, I mean. Wars are just ways to divide animals from each other. And the aftermath can leave a scar. However, I am glad to hear the country wasn't affected from the war. And I can't wait to see it's natural beauty." She took a few more bites, finishing off her meal. She sighed in satisfaction and patted her lips clean with a napkin. "That was very good. I had really enjoyed the meal." She took another sip from her wine.




GrimnCoyote said:


> The behemoth grunted as the bullets penetrated his torso. Two out of the three bullets only pierced his tough hide. A singular bullets broke through the the place where chest and shoulder connect. Recovering quick from his injuries the panda charged full force towards Gabriello.



"SHIT!" Gabriello shouted as he quickly backs away while shooting at the charging behemoth until he ran out of bullets. He cursed again and saw the panda coming real close. Quick thinking, he dodged and barrel roll to the side, exposing the wall behind him.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Feb 23, 2020)

With no time to change course the panda ran directly into the wall. The wall nearly crumbled at his sheer force as he became halfway lodged in it. His hulking hands began attempting forcefully dislodge himself.

Carefully Ruunosuke walked around the battle avoiding eye sight. The dark clothed reptilian rushed Stefano distracting him from the really threat. Now to the right of the mighty lion Ruunosuke sprang into action. Right before the man could get a shot off he brought his blade down fully prepared to remove his hand.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Feb 23, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> "Well, _segnore_, I would have been happy if you can speak in Italian, but English will do. _Saluti, _My name is Fiametta Bianchi from the French Enforcement Division. I am also an associate for the Whitepaw Mafia. Do you have time to speak now?"


Trevor sighed and put the paperwork he was working on away, knowing this was something important. He sipped his coffee before speaking into the receiver once more. "Sorry, I was expecting a call from one of our international customers. But yes, I do have time to speak. I'm assuming this is concerning the Whitepaws?"


HopeTLioness said:


> Hope watched as he reminisces of his homeland and talks about the damage due to war. She sipped some of her wine as he continues to talk and make a small smile about the countryside. She shook her head gently and looked at him somberly. "I'm sorry to hear. About the damage to your homeland, I mean. Wars are just ways to divide animals from each other. And the aftermath can leave a scar. However, I am glad to hear the country wasn't affected by the war. And I can't wait to see its natural beauty." She took a few more bites, finishing off her meal. She sighed in satisfaction and patted her lips clean with a napkin. "That was very good. I had really enjoyed the meal." She took another sip from her wine.


"Ve just have to get out of here and ve are home free," he said, finishing up his meal and wiping himself clean. He got the check from the waitress and paid for their meal, standing up and putting his coat on. He looked to Hope once she was up and reached for her hand. "Come now... let us go."

In the time since they had started eating, Charles had hunted them down to the restaurant. He had taken a detour and dropped his bags off at his own hotel, leaving him with just his sidearm to confront Hans. He decided to wait outside for them, not wanting to make a scene. He leaned against the wall and pulled out his flask, sipping it occasionally as he waited for Hans to leave.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Feb 23, 2020)

GrimnCoyote said:


> With no time to change course the panda ran directly into the wall. The wall nearly crumbled at his sheer force as he became halfway lodged in it. His hulking hands began attempting forcefully dislodge himself.
> 
> Carefully Ruunosuke walked around the battle avoiding eye sight. The dark clothed reptilian rushed Stefano distracting him from the really threat. Now to the right of the mighty lion Ruunosuke sprang into action. Right before the man could get a shot off he brought his blade down fully prepared to remove his hand.





Spoiler: WARNING!



Gabriello got up and reloaded his pistol. He aimed his gun at the bear when suddenly something shiny caught his attention on the side of his eyes. He looked over to see Runnosuke with his sword and on the side of his father. In horror, he watched as the kitsune beheaded the Don in one clean sweep. The lion's head rolled off of the shoulders and a few feet away as the body fell to it's knees and fell forward. Gabriello's eyes widen as it was full of tears and rage that he roared and aimed at the leader of CTD, taking multiple shots at him. Unfortunately, he left himself open to anyone from behind him to attack him.






Captain TrashPanda said:


> Trevor sighed and put the paperwork he was working on away, knowing this was something important. He sipped his coffee before speaking into the receiver once more. "Sorry, I was expecting a call from one of our international customers. But yes, I do have time to speak. I'm assuming this is concerning the Whitepaws?"



"Alright, please listen carefully." Fia instructed as she begins to explain what happened.

"Last year, major events had happened close together. Sabrina Whitepaw, Don Shion's daughter, ran an operation to capture one of the under bosses in Chicago. Her and her small crew of men also went over to Japan to storm a yacht that belongs to the MS23 for clues. However, many tragedies had happened: Don Shion Whitepaw was murdered in Japan, the Easy Times speakeasy in Chicago was shot up by Don Fang and his men, murdering everyone in the place. However, only two had survived. They also killed one of the Whitepaw's sub-bosses and made the Whitepaw crew head over to Arizona, where they learned about a factory that was operation. And while Sabrina gather aid from two other mafias, the Pride and Iron Fists, they stormed the factory only to discover that it was a trap. Many lives were lost, and a handful of them were captured and transported over to a prison in Italy. However, Sabrina was separated from her men and was sent elsewhere. Now I was partnered up with Segnore Wulf Canavar of the Canavar family, and underboss of the Whitepaws to help track them down. It wasn't until about a month ago that we had finally found the prison the Whitepaws were held up, and found out that some agents of the F.E.D. were already there for an entirely different mission. We also had received help from Segnora Elvyra Highwater, who hired some men from the Pinkerton Agency to help get them out, but only discovered that there was a prison break. And according to my agents from the F.E.D. who were there reports that they had made their way to Lyon, France, and headed on a plane back to Chicago. However, I just received terrible news that the plane the Whitepaws were in crashed in Illinois and only three passengers died- one of them being Doness Sabrina Whitepaw. And now the Whitepaw Mafia has no leader, and we need someone to be the leader temporary until we find someone else to be the Don. Naturally, the position of Don would of gone to Segnore Wulf, but he has not been seen or heard for days, and I fear that something has happened to him. So I have contacted you because I have read your resume, which is very impressive, and I thought that you would be the one to take charge of the mafia, and keep things in order while we look into finding someone else to fulfill that role permanently."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Feb 23, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> "Ve just have to get out of here and ve are home free," he said, finishing up his meal and wiping himself clean. He got the check from the waitress and paid for their meal, standing up and putting his coat on. He looked to Hope once she was up and reached for her hand. "Come now... let us go."
> 
> In the time since they had started eating, Charles had hunted them down to the restaurant. He had taken a detour and dropped his bags off at his own hotel, leaving him with just his sidearm to confront Hans. He decided to wait outside for them, not wanting to make a scene. He leaned against the wall and pulled out his flask, sipping it occasionally as he waited for Hans to leave.



Hope finished her wine as Hans paid for their meal. She stood up, gathered her things, straighten her dress, and looked at the Doberman. She nod to him and gently takes his paw and follows him out of the restaurant.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Feb 23, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Doyle was forced to looked at the vixen and grunted when she dig her claws into his skin. He hissed in pain and spoke after she had finished. "Just to clarify, _madam_, I wouldn't know which hospital I was born in because I was an orphan. Now as for the name, yes it does ring a bell. I believe we collected over...let's see..." he quickly does the calculations in his head before giving her an answer. "Just about 48 million in American dollars."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Elvyra turned his head in anger, letting go of his face. "Well you're going to cough up that 48 million you've stolen from me." She seethed. "And if you don't I'll find a way to get it back. I hear Rat teeth sell for a lot on the Black Market."


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Feb 23, 2020)

In a moment of extreme loyalty to his master the salamander leaped into the air in front of Ruunosuke. Bullets riddle holes in him as he tumbled to the floor.

Suddenly the now free bear ran over to Gabriello and pinned him to the hard wood floor. Blood oozed from both sections of the once mighty dons body. The kitsune looked prideful as he kicked the head away.

"Oh how the great have fallen", he sarcastically spoke looking over his work, "he was such a good man and....pffftt....hahaha". Going over to Gabriello he knelt down as the lion could only watch hopelessly. "It's amazing huh, you lions think your so high and mighty with your pride and so called superiority. Yet with all that loud roaring a kitsune had the stronger bite". He chuckled to himself, "hehehe how fucking ironic. And now I won't even give you the dignity of dying alongside your father. No your death will be a lot more humorous to me. Your going to the bottom of the lake bird-mane where your former WhitePaw ass will be where it belongs, amongst trash".


----------



## HopeTLioness (Feb 23, 2020)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Elvyra turned his head in anger, letting go of his face. "Well you're going to cough up that 48 million you've stolen from me." She seethed. "And if you don't I'll find a way to get it back. I hear Rat teeth sell for a lot on the Black Market."



His face gets release and he grunts some more. He straightens in his seat the best way he could before he spoke. "Hn. Since I have no choice in the matter, very well. I already know where...its just actually getting it will be tricky."




GrimnCoyote said:


> In a moment of extreme loyalty to his master the salamander leaped into the air in front of Ruunosuke. Bullets riddle holes in him as he tumbled to the floor.
> 
> Suddenly the now free bear ran over to Gabriello and pinned him to the hard wood floor. Blood oozed from both sections of the once mighty dons body. The kitsune looked prideful as he kicked the head away.
> 
> "Oh how the great have fallen", he sarcastically spoke looking over his work, "he was such a good man and....pffftt....hahaha". Going over to Gabriello he knelt down as the lion could only watch hopelessly. "It's amazing huh, you lions think your so high and mighty with your pride and so called superiority. Yet with all that loud roaring a kitsune had the stronger bite". He chuckled to himself, "hehehe how fucking ironic. And now I won't even give you the dignity of dying alongside your father. No your death will be a lot more humorous to me. Your going to the bottom of the lake bird-mane where your former WhitePaw ass will be where it belongs, amongst trash".



Gabriello was suddenly pinned down to the ground. He yelled and roared as he struggled to break free, but to no avail. He started yelling curses in Italian as tears ran down his cheeks and glaring up at Runnosuke. He then growls as the kitsune speaks as he tells him that he will be killed elsewhere. He struggled more and more under the panda's weight.


----------



## Seph (Feb 23, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Doyle looked at them and rolled his eyes. "Oh, bother. Another one of us getting captured. This day has gotten from bad to worse."


Augustus shook his head once he saw that Doyle had been captured already. "I though a rat like you would left the country aready." Augustus said before some lady started attacking him. He winced in pain as he saw he clawing his face. He let out a small sigh of relief as Doyle coughed up some information, maybe he wouldn't have to face down an angry fox lady. He could escape prison, but he couldn't escape death.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Feb 23, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> His face gets release and he grunts some more. He straightens in his seat the best way he could before he spoke. "Hn. Since I have no choice in the matter, very well. I already know where...its just actually getting it will be tricky."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Start talking then. _Both _of you." She said, glaring daggers at Harvey. 

The Hare sighed, "Alright, I'll spill. I've got nothing else to do, being cornered and whatnot." he said.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Feb 23, 2020)

Seph said:


> Augustus shook his head once he saw that Doyle had been captured already. "I though a rat like you would left the country aready." Augustus said before some lady started attacking him. He winced in pain as he saw he clawing his face. He let out a small sigh of relief as Doyle coughed up some information, maybe he wouldn't have to face down an angry fox lady. He could escape prison, but he couldn't escape death.



Marshall watched the scene, cringing a bit. _This vixen do not play about her money._ He cleared his throat to get her attention. "Pardon me, Miss. Highwater, but what would you like me to do with him?" he asked while giving a nod to the side at the bloodhound.

Doyle spoke up. "Don't bother. He doesn't know where to look for the money. Only the hare and I have that knowledge. And right now, my head his pounding."


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Feb 23, 2020)

"Hehehe, Shikkõ-Sha Botan carry the kitten away before he can cry anymore about his daddy. We have much work to do and many places to be so make it quick. Oh and get Shikkõ-Sha Daichi to contact Shikkõ Sha Kyo after you've finished". Ruunosuke began to make his way to the exit ushering in five more men with assault rifles.

The large panda nodded flinging the lion over his shoulder and squeezing him. Exiting the building they flung the greeving feline into an unmarked black van. With a loud thud both doors shut leaving Gab alone, fatherless, and in the dark.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Feb 23, 2020)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "Hehehe, Shikkõ-Sha Botan carry the kitten away before he can cry anymore about his daddy. We have much work to do and many places to be so make it quick. Oh and get Shikkõ-Sha Daichi to contact Shikkõ Sha Kyo after you've finished". Ruunosuke began to make his way to the exit ushering in five more men with assault rifles.
> 
> The large panda nodded flinging the lion over his shoulder and squeezing him. Exiting the building they flung the greeving feline into an unmarked black van. With a loud thud both doors shut leaving Gab alone, fatherless, and in the dark.



The feathered lion gets flinged over the shoulder as he gets carried away. He soon was thrown into the black van and landed on his side. The doors shut on him as the grieving lion charged and rammed him body at the door over and over again, trying to get free. He banged on the door loudly and then let's out a mighty and grieving roar. Slowly, he backed away from the door and sat on his rump. He curved into himself and begins to weep silently in the darkness. "_Padre_...I have failed you...please forgive me...." he looked to his father's ring on his finger, staring at the crest a bit before covering his face with both paws and continues to weep. 

After what seemed to be an hour drive, Gabriello had finished crying and now is determined to get out of his situation alive. He reached into his coat pocket and found that he only had one mag left and a knife. He quickly loads and cocks it. He held his pistol close as he waits until the right time to strike. As he wait, he started to recited the Lord's Prayer in Italian to give him comfort and praying for a way out.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Feb 23, 2020)

The vehicle eventually came to a stop. The door flung open revealing four men not unlike the salamanders with shotguns aimed directly at Gabriello. Botan stepped out from his own vehicle. His mask almost appeared to be staring into the lions soul.

"Out", his voice sounded of in a demanding masculine manner. "Master Ruunosuke wants you in the river and I have no issue with telling these men to bliw if your legs to get you there. Don't make me repeat myself lion, step out and embrace your fate". The panda growled as the group slowly got closer.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Feb 23, 2020)

GrimnCoyote said:


> The vehicle eventually came to a stop. The door flung open revealing four men not unlike the salamanders with shotguns aimed directly at Gabriello. Botan stepped out from his own vehicle. His mask almost appeared to be staring into the lions soul.
> 
> "Out", his voice sounded of in a demanding masculine manner. "Master Ruunosuke wants you in the river and I have no issue with telling these men to bliw if your legs to get you there. Don't make me repeat myself lion, step out and embrace your fate". The panda growled as the group slowly got closer.



When the vehicle stopped, he was about to aim his gun at the door when something inside him to go against that idea. So he quickly put it away before they opened the door. He growled lowly as he slowly slides forward and got out of the van. He glared up at the panda.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Feb 23, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Marshall watched the scene, cringing a bit. _This vixen do not play about her money._ He cleared his throat to get her attention. "Pardon me, Miss. Highwater, but what would you like me to do with him?" he asked while giving a nod to the side at the bloodhound.
> 
> Doyle spoke up. "Don't bother. He doesn't know where to look for the money. Only the hare and I have that knowledge. And right now, my head his pounding."



"Some of the money's hidden away back in Chicago underneath the old HQ. There's some buried in a shipyard not too far away, I hid it in a trash heap." Harvey told Elvyra. "Most of the money is just hidden in Chicago in various places, actually." 

Elvyra narrowed her eyes at Doyle. "Well at least The Hare is being cooperative...Start talking soon, Rat. I don't have much patience for you. The way things are looking, The Hare's the only one who gets to keep his teeth after this"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Feb 23, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> "Alright, please listen carefully." Fia instructed as she begins to explain what happened.
> 
> "Last year, major events had happened close together. Sabrina Whitepaw, Don Shion's daughter, ran an operation to capture one of the underbosses in Chicago. She and her small crew of men also went over to Japan to storm a yacht that belongs to the MS23 for clues. However, many tragedies had happened: Don Shion Whitepaw was murdered in Japan, the Easy Times speakeasy in Chicago was shot up by Don Fang and his men, murdering everyone in the place. However, only two had survived. They also killed one of the Whitepaw's sub-bosses and made the Whitepaw crew head over to Arizona, where they learned about a factory that was an operation. And while Sabrina gathers aid from two other mafias, the Pride and Iron Fists, they stormed the factory only to discover that it was a trap. Many lives were lost, and a handful of them was captured and transported over to a prison in Italy. However, Sabrina was separated from her men and was sent elsewhere. Now I was partnered up with Segnore Wulf Canavar of the Canavar family, an underboss of the Whitepaws to help track them down. It wasn't until about a month ago that we had finally found the prison the Whitepaws were held up and found out that some agents of the F.E.D. were already there for an entirely different mission. We also had received help from Segnora Elvyra Highwater, who hired some men from the Pinkerton Agency to help get them out, but only discovered that there was a prison break. And according to my agents from the F.E.D. who was there reports that they had made their way to Lyon, France, and headed on a plane back to Chicago. However, I just received the terrible news that the plane the Whitepaws were in crashed in Illinois and only three passengers died- one of them being Doness Sabrina Whitepaw. And now the Whitepaw Mafia has no leader, and we need someone to be the leader temporary until we find someone else to be the Don. Naturally, the position of Don would have gone to Segnore Wulf, but he has not been seen or heard for days, and I fear that something has happened to him. So I have contacted you because I have read your resume, which is very impressive, and I thought that you would be the one to take charge of the mafia and keep things in order while we look into finding someone else to fulfill that role permanently."


Trevor pulled out a notepad and was taking notes, writing as quickly as his big hand could write. He occasionally said, "Yep," as she finished a sentence, showing he was listening. He was in the middle of sipping coffee when she suggested he be the temporary Don, causing him to spit coffee out and some going out his nose. He coughed hard for a moment and wiped his face before catching his breath and speaking. "Excuse my episode there... but you're asking ME to be the head of the Whitepaws?" He coughed a little more before looking down at the paperwork he was going to do, sighing and rubbing his temple. "...I can have someone cover the factory for a few weeks tops. I'll need to be back because the selling season will be booming, but I can take the responsibility as you look for a replacement. Do you know where they are right now? I do remember hearing about the Chicago massacre... and if what you're saying is true they will not be safe there."


HopeTLioness said:


> Hope finished her wine as Hans paid for their meal. She stood up, gathered her things, straighten her dress, and looked at the Doberman. She nod to him and gently takes his paw and follows him out of the restaurant.


Hans took Hope's paw and walked outside into the street, furs here and there as the pair turned and headed down the road, not caring where they went but just talking happily.

Charles had gotten himself a newspaper and was acting like he was reading it when he saw them exit and start to walk. He folded it up and tucked it in his suit jacket, following behind them and watching closely. Hans wanted to go see the park and the scenery before they left for Germany, leading Hope there as they continued to talk. Charles followed distantly, keeping his profile low as they walked amongst the green trees and grass. After a while, they had gotten away from other furs and sat on a bench, no one within 40 feet of them. Hans was about to speak to Hope when Charles approached them, clearing his throat and getting the pair's attention. "Excuse me lad, would you happen to be Hans Richter?"
Hans looked down at the owl and scoffed, pulling out a cigar and lighting it. "Depends who is asking, shorty."
Charles chuckled and shook his head. "My... you Blackpaws must all be the same. Stubborn and hateful."
Hans' eyes snapped up and he tilted his head at him. "_Ja? _Vhat do you know, bird? _Hau ab!"_
Charles sighed and reached for his badge and gun, showing them to the pair before speaking. "Hans Judge Richter, I am Charles Thorne Garrick, Pinkerton. You *will *come with me for questioning on the charge of stealing money, whether you like it or not."


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Feb 23, 2020)

"Your dissatisfied face means nothing to me insolent child", he snarled heading in the direction of the river. Two men held onto Gabriello's arms and followed behind Botan.

At the edge the river rushed like a stampede of blue. "How I pity you lion", the hulk nodded for his men to let go as he held to shackles connected to weights. "Your death will not be that of a hero...", hunching over he got close to Gabriello's face. His warm breathe tainting the air even with the mask, "...but of common waste, hahahaha".


----------



## HopeTLioness (Feb 23, 2020)

Liseran Thistle said:


> "Some of the money's hidden away back in Chicago underneath the old HQ. There's some buried in a shipyard not too far away, I hid it in a trash heap." Harvey told Elvyra. "Most of the money is just hidden in Chicago in various places, actually."
> 
> Elvyra narrowed her eyes at Doyle. "Well at least The Hare is being cooperative...Start talking soon, Rat. I don't have much patience for you. The way things are looking, The Hare's the only one who gets to keep his teeth after this"



The rat growled at her. "Listen here! The hare only is telling you where _some_ of the money is located, which is only a smidge compared to the hundredths of _billions_ located worldwide! And out of the men that is part of the Blackpaw Elites, only _*I*_ know where they are! So if you want _all_ of your money back with interest, I suggest not to get your knickers in a twist and practice PATIENCE! And you can threaten to take my teeth all you want, but I guran-fucking-tee you that you won't see a _CENT_ of your money. " He huffed at her and straightens up. "Now like I was saying...ngh...getting the money will be tricky. Since Don Fang is dead, the news has spread right about now. Which means that everything is on complete locked down. There should be a 14 day grace period where the underbosses and allies of the MS23 will meet up and discuss a replacement to take over the leadership as Don. So if we are going to rob some of these places, they will have to be planned carefully and precisely. There cannot be a mistake whatsoever, or there will be an army of gangsters and mobsters coming knocking at your door." 




Captain TrashPanda said:


> Trevor pulled out a notepad and was taking notes, writing as quickly as his big hand could write. He occasionally said, "Yep," as she finished a sentence, showing he was listening. He was in the middle of sipping coffee when she suggested he be the temporary Don, causing him to spit coffee out and some going out his nose. He coughed hard for a moment and wiped his face before catching his breath and speaking. "Excuse my episode there... but you're asking ME to be the head of the Whitepaws?" He coughed a little more before looking down at the paperwork he was going to do, sighing and rubbing his temple. "...I can have someone cover the factory for a few weeks tops. I'll need to be back because the selling season will be booming, but I can take the responsibility as you look for a replacement. Do you know where they are right now? I do remember hearing about the Chicago massacre... and if what you're saying is true they will not be safe there."



"Are you alright, Segnore?" Fia asked when she heard him coughing on the other end. Then when he questioned her, she says, "Only temporary, yes. Can you do it?" She then smiled when agreed to it. "Of course, segnore. Right now, they are taking a train to Chicago."




Captain TrashPanda said:


> Hans took Hope's paw and walked outside into the street, furs here and there as the pair turned and headed down the road, not caring where they went but just talking happily.
> 
> Charles had gotten himself a newspaper and was acting like he was reading it when he saw them exit and start to walk. He folded it up and tucked it in his suit jacket, following behind them and watching closely. Hans wanted to go see the park and the scenery before they left for Germany, leading Hope there as they continued to talk. Charles followed distantly, keeping his profile low as they walked amongst the green trees and grass. After a while, they had gotten away from other furs and sat on a bench, no one within 40 feet of them. Hans was about to speak to Hope when Charles approached them, clearing his throat and getting the pair's attention. "Excuse me lad, would you happen to be Hans Richter?"
> Hans looked down at the owl and scoffed, pulling out a cigar and lighting it. "Depends who is asking, shorty."
> ...



Hope enjoyed walking and talking with Hans as they walked around the city. They soon made it to the park, and the lioness gasped, captivated by it's beauty. They soon took a rest on the bench, where they can be alone, and she was looking up at Hans when a small, brown owl caught their attention. Her ears perked up in alarm and then flatten, as she glared at the newcomer and makes a low growl. She slowly scooted closer to the Doberman and whispered to him. "What should we do?"



GrimnCoyote said:


> "Your dissatisfied face means nothing to me insolent child", he snarled heading in the direction of the river. Two men held onto Gabriello's arms and followed behind Botan.
> 
> At the edge the river rushed like a stampede of blue. "How I pity you lion", the hulk nodded for his men to let go as he held to shackles connected to weights. "Your death will not be that of a hero...", hunching over he got close to Gabriello's face. His warm breathe tainting the air even with the mask, "...but of common waste, hahahaha".



The feathered lion was grabbed and lead to the edge of the river. He looked down at the river as it rushed wildly, and quickly thought of an escape plan. He then turns to the panda with narrowed eyes as he spoke. After the panda got near his face, the young lion gave him a smug look. "Well then. To quote the late Don Maione, my father, '_*Bafangu chooch*_'!" In an instant, he quickly pulled out his pistol, jumped back, and shot him where his left eye is. Then he quickly jumped off the ledge, diving head down, first. He crashed into the rushing waters, but during the crash, his head collided with a hidden rock, knocking him unconscious and he sinks down into the water.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Feb 23, 2020)

"*AAAAAH KUSO WATASHI NO ME!!!*", the bear roared ripping off his mask. Blood seeped from the optical hole like a red waterfall pouring from a cave. The bullet that now resides there was stopped only by hitting bone. "*I'LL FUCKING KILL YOU YARIMAN!!!*", cursed the panda over the side of the incline, "*KUTABARE LION!, SHINEE!!!*".

His men loomed over terrified, not for the giants but rather out of fear of what an seven foot enraged behemoth would do to them. "S-sir", an antelope whimpered, "a-a-are you alright". Everyone stared wide eyed at the frightened creature.

Turning around Botan scowled stopping forward. His feet shaking the earth with every step. "Let me ask you something", he mumbles now towering over the man. "I just lost my eye", lowering himself he was right in front of his face, "*CLEARLY I AM NOT OKAY YOU ANTLERED KUSO*". In a single motion he slammed his subordinate into the ground. Using his entire muscle bound weight he brought down his foot on his skull before a single scream could be uttered.

Everyone stared at the hulk of a man. Each one only a step away from a bowel evacuation. Over to his vehicle he went, his face that of pure rage. "Look for that bastard he couldn't have gotten far!", he yelled back, "I must tend to this wound". Closing the door he stared into the mirror. Running a paw along his eye socket he speaks to the air, "this isn't over lion, *I WILL KILL YOU FOR THIS!*".

___________________________________________

Back in the US Kyo sits silently in a dilapidated motel room. The couch upon which she rest is faded and stained yellow contrasting with her red, black, and white appearance. Sprawled out across the coffee table in front of the kitsune are four items. A serrated dagger decorated with images of dragons. One standard magnum slightly weathered from being used. And a ham radio buzzing like a be hive whilst a black bag rest by it.

"...Come i..Kyo..thi....CTD...", turning the dial the transmission became clear as summer daylight. "...We have gotten word a flight belonging to the WhitePaw has crashed in the countryside of Illinois. This new information has been designated your new primary objective. Transferring coordinates now", the other end began to spout morse code which Kyo memorised.

"Location received", the red kitsune responded, "pinpointing location now". Removing a tup from her back marked "Illinois" Kyo took out the map inside and spread it out. Scanning the X and Y coordinates she finally locked onto the area. Putting away her belongings the girl once again spoke to the radio, "exiting safe house now, switch channels now".

"Understood", the room went silent again. Kyo exited the room and stepped over to a near by motor bike and hopped on. "Can't hide forever", she whispered, "White Queen".


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Feb 23, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Hope enjoyed walking and talking with Hans as they walked around the city. They soon made it to the park, and the lioness gasped, captivated by it's beauty. They soon took a rest on the bench, where they can be alone, and she was looking up at Hans when a small, brown owl caught their attention. Her ears perked up in alarm and then flatten, as she glared at the newcomer and makes a low growl. She slowly scooted closer to the Doberman and whispered to him. "What should we do?"


Hans shushed Hope softly and stood up, slowly putting his hands up in surrender, to Hope's horror. "Alrighty, _Herr _Charles... it looks like you got me." He put his paws down so Charles could cuff them.
Charles was silently surprised he'd gotten him to surrender, getting his handcuffs and preparing to cuff his paws. Charles clicked on one, then the other, and took hold of the chain in between, getting ready to lead him off. He took a step and pulled, but Hans wouldn't bulge. An evil smirk would cross his face and he'd click his tongue. "Oh you shit-eating owl, did you think it vould be this easy?" With a quick move, Hans kneed Charles under the beak, sending him flying backward and onto his back. Hans rushed him and quickly got on top of him, pinning his small arms and wings down with his knees and wrapping the chain of the cuffs around his neck. Charles began to choke, squirming and trying to get free from under the heavy Doberman. After a minute of struggle, Charles was unconscious, blacked out from lack of oxygen. Hans slowly got up and looked to Hope. "Hope, get his keys and uncuff me. I don't know who sent this clown... but I might know who. Ve're taking him hostage... bastard."


HopeTLioness said:


> "Are you alright, Segnore?" Fia asked when she heard him coughing on the other end. Then when he questioned her, she says, "Only temporary, yes. Can you do it?" She then smiled when agreed to it. "Of course, segnore. Right now, they are taking a train to Chicago."


"...I have connections to the Illinois rail lines. I'll have them reroute their train to Milwaukee, Wisconsin, then have them board a separate train to North Dakota. I'll call back when they are safe... because frankly, I have no idea what to do after I get them here. Seems like everything is in shambles... I'll need some help. Thank you for calling me, ma'am." With that, he hung up and rubbed his burning nose, coffee all over his desk. He sighed and hollered out down the hall, "MARCIEEEE!"
High heel clicks could be heard coming down the hall quickly as a female red fox came to his office. She peeked her head in and spoke in a soft but high pitched voice. "Yes, Trevor?"
"Marcie, I need you to clean this up... I have to take a business trip for a few weeks. I'll leave someone in charge, with language dictionaries to close these big deals." The bison got up and began packing a briefcase with money, a pistol, and the contract he once signed with Sabrina that he would provide wheat and grain to the Whitepaw mafia. Once he was ready, the bison went to his right-hand man's office, an elk named Dave who was in a meeting with some workers. He came in and pointed his big hand at the elk. "Dave, you're in charge for a few weeks. I have urgent affairs to tend to. There are language dictionaries in my desk if you need them. Good luck."
With that, he quickly left the factory and went back to his house, a two-story home in the nice section of Grand Forks. He came home and quickly went to his study, changing into a casual suit and reading the paper, seeing a small article about a plane crash in Illinois. He tracked down the train station they'd be at and he called his conductor contact, telling him to make sure he was on the train to Chicago but rerouting it to Wisconsin. His contact agreed, prompting the bison to get ready to meet them at the train station that night, as it would be an all-day trek.

In Illinois, the two truck caravan carrying the remnant finally departed, heading for the nearest train station. They arrived to see the train to Chicago about to depart, getting the secret Whitepaw conductor to hold for them. Everyone unloaded and the drivers of the trucks paid for their tickets, helping them on board. Once everyone was on, the train headed off, heading towards Milwaukee instead of Chicago.
Onboard, Jack and Jax sat by each other, Jack trying to comfort Jax in his pain. Sal had two seats to himself, and he could sleep easily. Peter sat alone, grieving Sabrina whom the townspeople had buried in the local cemetery. Sash leaned against Akako, snuggling up to her as she held her side.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Feb 23, 2020)

"The past few hours have been unfortunate", Akako spoke watching the scenery go by. "Our leader is dead, one of the Jackal Brothers has been injured once again, and that poor bear may never walk normally again. It's like this misfit family is crumbling", she sighed while her ears fell. "Maybe it's that I just don't wanna go home or maybe it's that I've grown attached to this group, watashinokazoku". Turning to Sashenka she smiles and wags her tail. "But I know it'll all be alright. I found you while in a dark place you majestic wolf".


----------



## HopeTLioness (Feb 23, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Hans shushed Hope softly and stood up, slowly putting his hands up in surrender, to Hope's horror. "Alrighty, _Herr _Charles... it looks like you got me." He put his paws down so Charles could cuff them.
> Charles was silently surprised he'd gotten him to surrender, getting his handcuffs and preparing to cuff his paws. Charles clicked on one, then the other, and took hold of the chain in between, getting ready to lead him off. He took a step and pulled, but Hans wouldn't bulge. An evil smirk would cross his face and he'd click his tongue. "Oh you shit-eating owl, did you think it vould be this easy?" With a quick move, Hans kneed Charles under the beak, sending him flying backward and onto his back. Hans rushed him and quickly got on top of him, pinning his small arms and wings down with his knees and wrapping the chain of the cuffs around his neck. Charles began to choke, squirming and trying to get free from under the heavy Doberman. After a minute of struggle, Charles was unconscious, blacked out from lack of oxygen. Hans slowly got up and looked to Hope. "Hope, get his keys and uncuff me. I don't know who sent this clown... but I might know who. Ve're taking him hostage... bastard."



She was silenced and watched in horror when Hans surrendered himself. Then, she was surprised when Hans tricked the owl and attacked him. The lioness quickly got to her feet and watched as the Doberman choked the owl out before the Doberman called to him. She wasted no time and searched Charles' body and found the keys, then freed Hans from the cuffs. "See?! I told you someone would be after you!" she scolded before handing him the cuffs. "I'm going to get us a taxi. I'll be back." She grabbed her purse from the bench and hurried out of the park. She soon found a taxi driver taking a break on the side of the road and went over to him.




Captain TrashPanda said:


> "...I have connections to the Illinois rail lines. I'll have them reroute their train to Milwaukee, Wisconsin, then have them board a separate train to North Dakota. I'll call back when they are safe... because frankly, I have no idea what to do after I get them here. Seems like everything is in shambles... I'll need some help. Thank you for calling me, ma'am."



"Let's keep in touch." Fia hung up and smiled to herself. She got up and left her office to check up on the others.



GrimnCoyote said:


> "*AAAAAH KUSO WATASHI NO ME!!!*", the bear roared ripping off his mask. Blood seeped from the optical hole like a red waterfall pouring from a cave. The bullet that now resides there was stopped only by hitting bone. "*I'LL FUCKING KILL YOU YARIMAN!!!*", cursed the panda over the side of the incline, "*KUTABARE LION!, SHINEE!!!*".
> 
> His men loomed over terrified, not for the giants but rather out of fear of what an seven foot enraged behemoth would do to them. "S-sir", an antelope whimpered, "a-a-are you alright". Everyone stared wide eyed at the frightened creature.
> 
> ...



Gabriello is seen unconscious as his body starts to float back up to the surface. The rushing water carried his body away for what seemed to be eternity.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Somewhere farther down the river bend, farther from where the CTD were located to murder the young feathered lion, his body is seen floating down the stream with his front facing up to the sky. He continues to float down the riverside until he ended up by a riverside behind someone's home. He continues to lay there until someone discovers him.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Feb 23, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> The rat growled at her. "Listen here! The hare only is telling you where _some_ of the money is located, which is only a smidge compared to the hundredths of _billions_ located worldwide! And out of the men that is part of the Blackpaw Elites, only _*I*_ know where they are! So if you want _all_ of your money back with interest, I suggest not to get your knickers in a twist and practice PATIENCE! And you can threaten to take my teeth all you want, but I guran-fucking-tee you that you won't see a _CENT_ of your money. " He huffed at her and straightens up. "Now like I was saying...ngh...getting the money will be tricky. Since Don Fang is dead, the news has spread right about now. Which means that everything is on complete locked down. There should be a 14 day grace period where the underbosses and allies of the MS23 will meet up and discuss a replacement to take over the leadership as Don. So if we are going to rob some of these places, they will have to be planned carefully and precisely. There cannot be a mistake whatsoever, or there will be an army of gangsters and mobsters coming knocking at your door."
> 
> 
> 
> ...




"We have 14 days to pull this off, then?" Elvyra scoffed. "Then we better make the time we have count. Where's the other Pinkerton's with their Blackpaws? We only have two here, and they're fucking useless." She asked Jefferson.

"I have still to catch mine, ma'am. I will be back with him as soon as I can." She said. "I'm sure the others are on their way as we speak."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Feb 23, 2020)

Liseran Thistle said:


> "We have 14 days to pull this off, then?" Elvyra scoffed. "Then we better make the time we have count. Where's the other Pinkerton's with their Blackpaws? We only have two here, and they're fucking useless." She asked Jefferson.
> 
> "I have still to catch mine, ma'am. I will be back with him as soon as I can." She said. "I'm sure the others are on their way as we speak."



Doyle scoffed and rolled his eyes. He crossed his legs and looked away.

Marshall, who was standing in the room by the corner with Augustus just staring at everyone. "Ummm, Miss. Highwater? I'm here. In fact, I was here with my target, and we were standing here for the past twenty minutes."


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Feb 23, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Doyle scoffed and rolled his eyes. He crossed his legs and looked away.
> 
> Marshall, who was standing in the room by the corner with Augustus just staring at everyone. "Ummm, Miss. Highwater? I'm here. In fact, I was here with my target, and we were standing here for the past twenty minutes."



Elvyra looked him straight in the face, "Does he know anything about where my money went?" She asked.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Feb 23, 2020)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "The past few hours have been unfortunate", Akako spoke watching the scenery go by. "Our leader is dead, one of the Jackal Brothers has been injured once again, and that poor bear may never walk normally again. It's like this misfit family is crumbling", she sighed while her ears fell. "Maybe it's that I just don't wanna go home or maybe it's that I've grown attached to this group, watashinokazoku". Turning to Sashenka she smiles and wags her tail. "But I know it'll all be alright. I found you while in a dark place you majestic wolf".


Sash groaned and sighed, nodding slightly as she leaned against Akako. _"Da... _we are in bad place. Seems like known world wants us dead... but we will prevail. When we get to Chicago, I am going to rent apartment... so we can have family." She looked up to Akako and smiled softly, nuzzling her and enjoying her warmth.


HopeTLioness said:


> She was silenced and watched in horror when Hans surrendered himself. Then, she was surprised when Hans tricked the owl and attacked him. The lioness quickly got to her feet and watched as the Doberman choked the owl out before the Doberman called to him. She wasted no time and searched Charles' body and found the keys, then freed Hans from the cuffs. "See?! I told you someone would be after you!" she scolded before handing him the cuffs. "I'm going to get a taxi. I'll be back." She grabbed her purse from the bench and hurried out of the park. She soon found a taxi driver taking a break on the side of the road and went over to him.


Hans growled and showed his teeth at Hope. "Shut up! If I vanted to know you vere right, I vould have asked!" Once he was free, he looked at Charles badge as Hope went to get a taxi. He grumbled and nodded as he put it back. "Pinkerton... he must have friends around here... Vhitepaw or the goddamn FED. We'll just have ourselves a little hostage exchange to make sure ve are free." He stood up and put the cuffs back in Charles' coat, throwing the limp owl over his shoulder and making his way back to the street where Hope was waiting with a taxi. He climbed in and told the driver to double-time it to his hotel.
After about a five minute drive, Hans and Hope arrived, the hotel nice, but not luxurious nice. Hans quickly led the way to his room and went in, taking one of the chairs and setting the owl on it. He took his handcuffs and binded his arms to the back of the seat, making it impossible for him to escape. He motioned for Hope to sit on the bed as he went to Charles, slapping him hard to wake him up. The owl awoke startled, struggling for a moment before realizing his situation. "Bonkers... this isn't good..." he said to himself.
Hans sighed and walked behind him, putting his paws on Charles' shoulders. "You know, I thought Don Fang getting slaughtered was the last dead body I'd see today... but maybe I vas wrong. You have one, and only one chance to tell me who sent you or your remains are going in the dumpster. Frankly, I'd vather send you back to vherever you came from. But if I need to kill you, I vill."
Charles sighed and blew a feather out of his face, cursing to himself and speaking lowly. "I'm sure you can guess who. I was hired to find you on the basis of war crimes and stealing money by the Whi-"
Hans cur him off there and walked around the front of him, squatting down as his soulless hazel eyes locking with his calm green eyes. "Var crimes I confess too, gladly. But I am not stealing money. My former organization, maybe. But not me. Vhere are they who sent you?"
"The FED. They want to ask you questions about it," Charles said.
Hans responded with a 'hmpf' before going to the phone, picking it up and speaking to the operator.
"Hello, yes, please dial the French Enforcement Divison, front desk."
He was met with silence, then the ringing tone as his call was placed.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Feb 23, 2020)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Elvyra looked him straight in the face, "Does he know anything about where my money went?" She asked.



Marshall elbowed Augustus. "Well? Answer the lady."




Captain TrashPanda said:


> Hans growled and showed his teeth at Hope. "Shut up! If I vanted to know you vere right, I vould have asked!" Once he was free, he looked at Charles badge as Hope went to get a taxi. He grumbled and nodded as he put it back. "Pinkerton... he must have friends around here... Vhitepaw or the goddamn FED. We'll just have ourselves a little hostage exchange to make sure ve are free." He stood up and put the cuffs back in Charles' coat, throwing the limp owl over his shoulder and making his way back to the street where Hope was waiting with a taxi. He climbed in and told the driver to double-time it to his hotel.
> After about a five minute drive, Hans and Hope arrived, the hotel nice, but not luxurious nice. Hans quickly led the way to his room and went in, taking one of the chairs and setting the owl on it. He took his handcuffs and binded his arms to the back of the seat, making it impossible for him to escape. He motioned for Hope to sit on the bed as he went to Charles, slapping him hard to wake him up. The owl awoke startled, struggling for a moment before realizing his situation. "Bonkers... this isn't good..." he said to himself.
> Hans sighed and walked behind him, putting his paws on Charles' shoulders. "You know, I thought Don Fang getting slaughtered was the last dead body I'd see today... but maybe I vas wrong. You have one, and only one chance to tell me who sent you or your remains are going in the dumpster. Frankly, I'd vather send you back to vherever you came from. But if I need to kill you, I vill."
> Charles sighed and blew a feather out of his face, cursing to himself and speaking lowly. "I'm sure you can guess who. I was hired to find you on the basis of war crimes and stealing money by the Whi-"
> ...



Once they made it to Hans' hotel room, Hope walked in and as motioned to sat on the bed. She took a seat and watched as Hans interrogate the owl. While Hans went to make a phone call, Hope kept an eye on Charles to make sure he doesn't try anything.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

At the FED, a front desk operator answered the one. "_Division de l'exécution française. Comment puis-je diriger votre appel?_" When he asked for English, she changed dialogue. "Yes, monsieur. How may I direct your call?"


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Feb 23, 2020)

"A family", she smiled softly at the prospect, "I'd like that. We could adopt a child, raise them just like my mother. Me and you could bring them to Japan and visit my brother and cousin".


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Feb 23, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> At the FED, a front desk operator answered the one. "_Division de l'exécution française. Comment puis-je diriger votre appel?_" When he asked for English, she changed dialogue. "Yes, monsieur. How may I direct your call?"


"I vant you to put me on the line vith the Vhitepaw scum you are helping. I have a deal to make." Hans looked to Charles and held the receiver up to him. "Tell the _fräulein _who we should talk to to make sure you see your pitiful family again."
Charles sighed and spoke into the phone. "Please put us on with Madam Elvyra Highwater... I believe she is on floor three."
Hans took the phone back and spoke darkly, evil dripping in his tone. "Yes... her. I vould do it quickly... it might cost you a life."


GrimnCoyote said:


> "A family", she smiled softly at the prospect, "I'd like that. We could adopt a child, raise them just like my mother. Me and you could bring them to Japan and visit my brother and cousin".


"And maybe ve can see my father in North Dakota... go visit the Motherland and see the sights." She chuckled softly and patted Akako's thigh, laying in her lap as her eyes slowly fluttered shut from pain and exhaustion.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Feb 23, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> "I vant you to put me on the line vith the Vhitepaw scum you are helping. I have a deal to make." Hans looked to Charles and held the receiver up to him. "Tell the _fräulein _who we should talk to to make sure you see your pitiful family again."
> Charles sighed and spoke into the phone. "Please put us on with Madam Elvyra Highwater... I believe she is on floor three."
> Hans took the phone back and spoke darkly, evil dripping in his tone. "Yes... her. I vould do it quickly... it might cost you a life."



In alarm, the front desk operator motioned help from her co-worker as she listened to Hans' demand. "Y-yes, Monsieur! Please give us a moment!" They quickly got to work and try to contact someone to put the line through on the third floor.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Vince burst into the interrogation room and looked to everyone. "HEY! We have a situation! One of those Blackpaw members is on the phone! He has Charles and he wants to talk to you, Miss. Elvyra." 

Marshall's eyes widen and then he swore out loud. "DAMNIT!" 

Doyle smirked, having an idea exactly who it is.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

On the sixth floor, Fia was briefing Paul and the others about their room when Ariel bursts in in a hurry. "FIA! We have a situation! One of those bloody Blackpaws has one of the Pinkertons hostage!" The feline looked to her in alarm. "WHAT?!" 

"We must hurry, luv!"

Fia and Ariel hurried out of the room and headed straight to the third floor.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Feb 23, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> In alarm, the front desk operator motioned help from her co-worker as she listened to Hans' demand. "Y-yes, Monsieur! Please give us a moment!" They quickly got to work and try to contact someone to put the line through on the third floor.
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> ...



Elvyra kept a calm face, "Take me to the phone." She said.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Feb 23, 2020)

Akako patted the wolfs head, "rest now. We have the whole world ahead of us once again".

___________________________________________

In a ice cream shop Miguel sits across from Saladana. An awkward silence brewed between the two as both parties struggle to make conversation. Sipping from a root beer float the tiger wonders, _when will this end?._


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Feb 23, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> In alarm, the front desk operator motioned help from her co-worker as she listened to Hans' demand. "Y-yes, Monsieur! Please give us a moment!" They quickly got to work and try to contact someone to put the line through on the third floor.


"I have all day... unlike this British vaste of feathers," Hans said, waiting for someone to pick up.


HopeTLioness said:


> On the sixth floor, Fia was briefing Paul and the others about their room when Ariel bursts in in a hurry. "FIA! We have a situation! One of those bloody Blackpaws has one of the Pinkertons hostage!" The feline looked to her in alarm. "WHAT?!"
> 
> "We must hurry, luv!"
> 
> Fia and Ariel hurried out of the room and headed straight to the third floor.


Paul was petting James, keeping him calm while listening to Fia when Ariel busted in. He raised his eyebrows in confusion as the pair ran off. "Huh... guess someone ain't too happy to be captured."


GrimnCoyote said:


> Akako patted the wolfs head, "rest now. We have the whole world ahead of us once again".


Sash nodded and fell asleep in her lap, snoring softly and whimpering here and there.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Feb 23, 2020)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Elvyra kept a calm face, "Take me to the phone." She said.



Vince quickly led her out of the interrogation room and over to one of the offices where most of the agents are gathered around. They have their recorder ready and everything. Fia and Ariel made it in time as they see Vince and Elvyra. "We came as soon as we did! Report!" Fia demanded and one of the agents spoke. "One of the Blackpaws member is calling to speak with Miss. Highwater." 

"Whose the suspect?"

"Hans 'The Judge' Ritcher, mademosielle."

The feline hissed and cursed under her breathe. Another agent looked to Elvyra and replied. "He's on the other end. Just pick up the phone and press one."


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Feb 23, 2020)

GrimnCoyote said:


> Akako patted the wolfs head, "rest now. We have the whole world ahead of us once again".
> 
> ___________________________________________
> 
> In a ice cream shop Miguel sits across from Saladana. An awkward silence brewed between the two as both parties struggle to make conversation. Sipping from a root beer float the tiger wonders, _when will this end?._



Saldana sat in the ice cream parlor, his head down trying his best not to make this day anymore awkward than it already is. _Say something already, you useless asshole, _Saldana thought to himself. After a few more minutes of sitting in silence, he decided he should finally speak. "Look if we're going to do this..._whatever _this is between us, it cannot interfere with our jobs. Okay?" He told Miguel in a quiet tone. "I...want this too work. But I also need to find my friend first, and I can't do that alone." 
.........................

Elvyra took a deep breath, and picked up the phone. "Highwater speaking."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Feb 23, 2020)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Elvyra took a deep breath and picked up the phone. "Highwater speaking."


Hans heard the response and chuckled darkly, smoking another cigar as she answered. "So, you're the one who sent this owl after me, claiming I'm 'stealing' your money. Is that right, American?"


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Feb 23, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Hans heard the response and chuckled darkly, smoking another cigar as she answered. "So, you're the one who sent this owl after me, claiming I'm 'stealing' your money. Is that right, American?"



"Yeah that's right. And I expect all of it back, you mutt." She spat. "What do you want?"


----------



## Seph (Feb 23, 2020)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Elvyra looked him straight in the face, "Does he know anything about where my money went?" She asked.





HopeTLioness said:


> Marshall elbowed Augustus. "Well? Answer the lady."


"No no nothing about that." Augustus said, trying to sound innocent, he didn't know what money she was talking about so he just played dumb anyway.


HopeTLioness said:


> Vince burst into the interrogation room and looked to everyone. "HEY! We have a situation! One of those Blackpaw members is on the phone! He has Charles and he wants to talk to you, Miss. Elvyra."


Augustus let out a chuckle as he heard what was happening, that could only be one person.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Feb 23, 2020)

Miguel looked up and nodded at the request. Quickly pointing himself and him he made downward pumping motion with his arm._ I can do this_, he thought with a returning smile, _if what he needs is a fighter at his side I will be that fighter. Our jobs remain the same just our private life will be...different._


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Feb 23, 2020)

Liseran Thistle said:


> "Yeah that's right. And I expect all of it back, you mutt." She spat. "What do you want?"


Hans chuckled a bit, before it turned into a full-up belly laugh, the German laughing heartily before speaking once more. "You silly American, you think you can get vhat you vant by making baseless accusations against someone like me? Come now... let's be civilized. I vant to strike a deal. You are a businessvoman, after all. I vill tell you vhat I know and give you your owl back, if and only if you do not chase me down. I plan to leave... and you vill not stop me. Of course, if that is not enough for you, I'll simply take the owl somewhere and dump him in an alley."


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Feb 23, 2020)

GrimnCoyote said:


> Miguel looked up and nodded at the request. Quickly pointing himself and him he made downward pumping motion with his arm._ I can do this_, he thought with a returning smile, _if what he needs is a fighter at his side I will be that fighter. Our jobs remain the same just our private life will be...different._



Saldana let a sigh of relief. "Okay, great. Now we have to go back to finding Lainey. If what Harvey said is right, we should start looking for who posted this ad." He said. "I think we can find that out if we go to the editors building. You know, where they print the papers." He stood up from the table.
..............................

Elvyra wanted nothing more than to just hang up right then in there, because what he was proposing was utterly ridiculous. If this were any other situation, she'd hang up without a word and go back to badgering the Rat about how to get her money back. But she knew she wasn't quite alone in this venture, for once. It wasn't just her and Jefferson against the world, it was her and Jefferson and about 12 other people. _And they're all soft enough to go through with this bastards demands...
_
"Alright then. Tell me what you know." She said finally.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Feb 23, 2020)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Elvyra wanted nothing more than to just hang up right then in there, because what he was proposing was utterly ridiculous. If this were any other situation, she'd hang up without a word and go back to badgering the Rat about how to get her money back. But she knew she wasn't quite alone in this venture, for once. It wasn't just her and Jefferson against the world, it was her and Jefferson and about 12 other people. _And they're all soft enough to go through with this bastards demands...
> _
> "Alright then. Tell me what you know." She said finally.


"Vise choice. From the very little I was told, because Fang was so tight about his money, you vant to know vhere it is? It's _everyvhere. _France, London, Spain, Moscow, Berlin, Tokyo, Rio de Janeiro, Vashington, Chicago... banks in every major city." He'd take a puff of his cigar and blow out some smoke before speaking again. "Of course, the banks themselves and the account numbers, he never told me. He probably hid them somewhere, but that shit-nosed vat vould know."


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Feb 23, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> "Vise choice. From the very little I was told, because Fang was so tight about his money, you vant to know vhere it is? It's _everyvhere. _France, London, Spain, Moscow, Berlin, Tokyo, Rio de Janeiro, Vashington, Chicago... banks in every major city." He'd take a puff of his cigar and blow out some smoke before speaking again. "Of course, the banks themselves and the account numbers, he never told me. He probably hid them somewhere, but that shit-nosed vat vould know."



_There's no way in hell we can get all of the money back in 14 days... _"All over the world, huh...?" She mused. "I have the Rat with me now, actually."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Feb 23, 2020)

Liseran Thistle said:


> _There's no way in hell we can get all of the money back in 14 days... _"All over the world, huh...?" She mused. "I have the Rat with me now, actually."


Hans chuckled and shrugged his shoulders. “Vell then, the more the merrier. He knows more then me. He vas closer to the late Don then me. I’ve simply fulfilled my end of the deal. Now, I vill drop this British pinhead off at your pitiful base. Anyone comes out with a gun or attempts to arrest me, the building goes up in flames. Am I clear? And no, Highvater, I’m not talking to you. I’m talking to the people I know who are recording this, trying to find me. If you attempt to apprehend me, you all vill die.” He finished off his cigar and put it in an ash tray. “_Bis bald, Schlampe._” With that, he hung up and looked to Hope. “Ve vill return to the hotel to get your things. You too, Pinkerton. I may hate you, but I am a man if my word. I vill take you there and drop you off before leaving.” Hans went to begin to pack his things, motioning for Hope to get ready to go.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Feb 23, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Hans chuckled and shrugged his shoulders. “Vell then, the more the merrier. He knows more then me. He vas closer to the late Don then me. I’ve simply fulfilled my end of the deal. Now, I vill drop this British pinhead off at your pitiful base. Anyone comes out with a gun or attempts to arrest me, the building goes up in flames. Am I clear? And no, Highvater, I’m not talking to you. I’m talking to the people I know who are recording this, trying to find me. If you attempt to apprehend me, you all vill die.” He finished off his cigar and put it in an ash tray. “_Bis bald, Schlampe._” With that, he hung up and looked to Hope. “Ve vill return to the hotel to get your things. You too, Pinkerton. I may hate you, but I am a man if my word. I vill take you there and drop you off before leaving.” Hans went to begin to pack his things, motioning for Hope to get ready to go.



The agents listened carefully as the German speak. As soon as he hung up, the room became silent. Ariel, growled. "Why that sneaky wanker! Surly we can't let him go!"

"We have no choice, unfortunately. We don't want the blood of a man in our hands." Fia looked to the agent. "Take the taps and burn them. We don't want to have this in our files." She then looked to Ariel. "Ariel, get downstairs and wait for them. Make sure no one approach him or try anything."

"Very well." the canine said and left with a hurry.

Vince looked over at Elvyra. "So what now, Miss. Highwater?"

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

While Hans were busy talking to the vixen on the phone, Hope had packed up his things and set them on the bed, ready to go. Once he had finished and told her the plan, she nod to him. "Alright. I'm ready when you are." she replied as she picked up her purse and headed to the door.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Meanwhile, Benjamin had finally made it to Doyle's hotel and took a good look at the place. He went up to the front desk and cleared his throat. "'scuse me, miss, but I was called by a feller by the name of Vincent Doyle. I'm here on personal business, but he had forgotten to tell me his room number. Can ya help me out."

"Oui. One moment." The female duck look up the rat's room number and back to the old badger. "He's in room 424."

"Thank ya, ma'am." He nod his head and went up the elevator. He soon made it to the 4th floor and room 424. He took a look around the hallway before taking out a lockpick and picked the room door. Once it clicked open, he slowly turned the knob and entered the room. The room was dark and silent. Not liking what's going on, he pulled out his semi-auto pistol and proceeded in. With his night vision, he's able to see in the dark. But once he turned the corner....

"*NOW!!!*"

A large blanket covered him and both Noah and Tori tackled the unknown figure on the ground. They used a wooden stick and shoe to beat the figure while screaming and yelling at him.

"TAKE THAT! AND THAT! AND THAT, YOU JERK!" Tori yelled.

After a few more hits, Benjamin yelled out.

"*FER CRYIN' OUT LOUD, STOP IT, YOU TWO! IT'S ME!!!!*"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Feb 23, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> The agents listened carefully as the German speak. As soon as he hung up, the room became silent. Ariel, growled. "Why that sneaky wanker! Surly we can't let him go!"
> 
> "We have no choice, unfortunately. We don't want the blood of a man in our hands." Fia looked to the agent. "Take the taps and burn them. We don't want to have this in our files." She then looked to Ariel. "Ariel, get downstairs and wait for them. Make sure no one approach him or try anything."
> 
> ...


Charles sighed in relief, realizing he shouldn't have gone for Hans in the first place and he bit off more then he could chew. Hans had all the things that he left in his room ready to go, his clothes in a suitcase and his weapons already in the car. He undid Charles from the chair but then cuffed his wings behind his back so he couldn't shoot him. Once he was good to go, Hans motioned out Charles and shoved him into the hall before gentlemanly taking Hope's paw. "Valk, Brit. I'm not afraid to shoot you now if you do not comply."
Charles simply nodded and walked to the elevator, cursing he hadn't taken on the hare or anyone else. After a few minutes, the three made it out to the car. Hans tossed Charles in the back with his luggage and guns before walking around and opening Hope's door for her.
"You do realize you'll never get away for this? They will find you, you mad lad," Charles said, rolling onto his back.
"Shut up," was Hans' only response. He put it in drive and headed off towards the F.E.D. to hand him over.

After about 15 minutes, Hans drove up to the doors of the embassy, uniformed furs bustling about. He got out and looked to Hope. "Stay here. I'll be back soon and ve can get out of here." He went to the trunk and pulled the owl out, holding him by the scruff of the neck. He also grabbed himself an anti-tank grenade he had brought along for shits and giggles, which would make a huge blast radius if he threw it. He waited for someone to see him before letting Charles go.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Feb 24, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Charles sighed in relief, realizing he shouldn't have gone for Hans in the first place and he bit off more then he could chew. Hans had all the things that he left in his room ready to go, his clothes in a suitcase and his weapons already in the car. He undid Charles from the chair but then cuffed his wings behind his back so he couldn't shoot him. Once he was good to go, Hans motioned out Charles and shoved him into the hall before gentlemanly taking Hope's paw. "Valk, Brit. I'm not afraid to shoot you now if you do not comply."
> Charles simply nodded and walked to the elevator, cursing he hadn't taken on the hare or anyone else. After a few minutes, the three made it out to the car. Hans tossed Charles in the back with his luggage and guns before walking around and opening Hope's door for her.
> "You do realize you'll never get away for this? They will find you, you mad lad," Charles said, rolling onto his back.
> "Shut up," was Hans' only response. He put it in drive and headed off towards the F.E.D. to hand him over.
> ...




Hope waited patiently for Hans as she watched him pushed the owl out and then gently taking her paw into his. She followed him down and into his car as the Doberman threw the owl in the back and held the door open for her. "Thank you." she responded and got in the passenger seat. After about a fifteen minute drive, they made it to the embassy and stopped to the front door. The lioness looked at the Doberman and nod her head to him.

Agents in uniforms outside and watching Hans walk up with Charles. Ariel stands in the middle of the walkway as she eyed down her fellow canine brethren bring over her countryman. She cleared her throat before calling out to him. "Mister Hans Ritcher, I presume? I come in peace and hold no weapons. I ask that you please hand over Mister Garrick at once!"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Feb 24, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Hope waited patiently for Hans as she watched him pushed the owl out and then gently taking her paw into his. She followed him down and into his car as the Doberman threw the owl in the back and held the door open for her. "Thank you." she responded and got in the passenger seat. After about a fifteen minute drive, they made it to the embassy and stopped to the front door. The lioness looked at the Doberman and nod her head to him.
> 
> Agents in uniforms outside and watching Hans walk up with Charles. Ariel stands in the middle of the walkway as she eyed down her fellow canine brethren bring over her countryman. She cleared her throat before calling out to him. "Mister Hans Ritcher, I presume? I come in peace and hold no weapons. I ask that you please hand over Mister Garrick at once!"


Hans tossed the grenade up and caught it, keeping his paw on the owl's neck. He stopped about 15 feet away from all of them and stood tall and proud, showing his confidence. "Let me see your paws. All of you filthy scumbags. He's not valking until everyone is shown veaponless... or everyone dies."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Feb 24, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Hans tossed the grenade up and caught it, keeping his paw on the owl's neck. He stopped about 15 feet away from all of them and stood tall and proud, showing his confidence. "Let me see your paws. All of you filthy scumbags. He's not valking until everyone is shown veaponless... or everyone dies."



Ariel looked at the agents and gave a nod. All of the agents held their paws up, and opening their jacket to show that they're weaponless. Ariel does the same before she continues. "There. We are weaponless like you have asked us. Now please release Mr. Garrick, and we promise not to come after you."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Feb 24, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Ariel looked at the agents and gave a nod. All of the agents held their paws up, and opening their jacket to show that they're weaponless. Ariel does the same before she continues. "There. We are weaponless like you have asked us. Now please release Mr. Garrick, and we promise not to come after you."


Hans let go and pushed Charles on, getting the owl's bags from his car and throwing them at Ariel, heaving them at her feet. Charles slowly walked over into the custody of the agents and walked into their doors, asking for someone to get the keys out of his jacket.
"There, you have your man and I have my freedom. You though..." he pointed to Ariel. "...You should be ashamed you represent canines as a pencil-pushing bitch. Good luck getting vhatever the hell you want." He spat in their general direction and slammed the trunk shut, getting in the driver's seat and peeling off, the tires screeching as Hans flipped them all off, wildly laughing and looking to Hope as they got on the main road towards the highway. "Ve did it... ve showed those bastards up! Just need to get into Germany and ve are free!"


----------



## HopeTLioness (Feb 24, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Hans let go and pushed Charles on, getting the owl's bags from his car and throwing them at Ariel, heaving them at her feet. Charles slowly walked over into the custody of the agents and walked into their doors, asking for someone to get the keys out of his jacket.
> "There, you have your man and I have my freedom. You though..." he pointed to Ariel. "...You should be ashamed you represent canines as a pencil-pushing bitch. Good luck getting vhatever the hell you want." He spat in their general direction and slammed the trunk shut, getting in the driver's seat and peeling off, the tires screeching as Hans flipped them all off, wildly laughing and looking to Hope as they got on the main road towards the highway. "Ve did it... ve showed those bastards up! Just need to get into Germany and ve are free!"



Once Charles got close, some of the agents came to him to help him out. When Hans insulted the Charles Spaniel, her eyes widen and then she growled at him as she watched him flicked them off and drove off. Then she yelled out at the top of her lungs at them. "*BLOODLY WANKEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRR!!!!!*" She huffed, picked up the owl's bag, and then went inside and over to Charles. "My goodness, are you alright?! What the bloody hell happened?!"

Hope laughed as they drove off. She looked at him with a big smile and eyes widen with glee. "Hans, you were wonderful! Oooh, I can't wait to be in Germany with you!" She giggled and moved her body in a dance with excitement.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Feb 24, 2020)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Saldana let a sigh of relief. "Okay, great. Now we have to go back to finding Lainey. If what Harvey said is right, we should start looking for who posted this ad." He said. "I think we can find that out if we go to the editors building. You know, where they print the papers." He stood up from the table.
> ..............................
> 
> Elvyra wanted nothing more than to just hang up right then in there, because what he was proposing was utterly ridiculous. If this were any other situation, she'd hang up without a word and go back to badgering the Rat about how to get her money back. But she knew she wasn't quite alone in this venture, for once. It wasn't just her and Jefferson against the world, it was her and Jefferson and about 12 other people. _And they're all soft enough to go through with this bastards demands...
> ...



Miguel raised an eyebrow in a snarky way. _Of course I know what an editors building is, _he thought to himself, _I'm mute not stupid.
_
___________________________________________



HopeTLioness said:


> The agents listened carefully as the German speak. As soon as he hung up, the room became silent. Ariel, growled. "Why that sneaky wanker! Surly we can't let him go!"
> 
> "We have no choice, unfortunately. We don't want the blood of a man in our hands." Fia looked to the agent. "Take the taps and burn them. We don't want to have this in our files." She then looked to Ariel. "Ariel, get downstairs and wait for them. Make sure no one approach him or try anything."
> 
> ...



"BENJI!!!", Noah quickly tore of the blanket. Holding out his tail he gleefully helped the old badger up. "It's been so long!", he spoke positively.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Feb 24, 2020)

GrimnCoyote said:


> Miguel raised an eyebrow in a snarky way. _Of course I know what an editors building is, _he thought to himself, _I'm mute not stupid.
> _
> ___________________________________________
> 
> ...



Tori stopped attacking and gasped. "BENJI!!!!" She yelled in unison with Noah as they quickly took off the blanket of him. She went to the wall to turn on the lights while Noah helped him up.

Benjamin gets helped up while holding his head with his paw groaning. "Guuuhhh...yeah it has." Tori ran over and hugs him. "Oh, we've missed you so much! How did you find us? And how did you get here?" She asked while letting go. 

"Paul and I contact Miss. Fia from the Whitepaws Mafia and asked for their help. We've been traveling with them, and a group of Pinkertons, for months just to find you two. We were stationed at the French Enforcement Division when we got news of them Blackpaws did a failed attempt to attack a Whitepaw HQ.  Their leader died in the process and they fled. So the Pinkertons went after them, one of which being the rat." 

Tori's eyes widen and gasped. "So that blue jay from the park that came to Mr. Doyle was a Pinkerton?"

"Yep. He brought him in and I beat the ever living hell out of him until I got my answer. And here I am coming to take you home."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Feb 24, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Once Charles got close, some of the agents came to him to help him out. When Hans insulted the Charles Spaniel, her eyes widen and then she growled at him as she watched him flicked them off and drove off. Then she yelled out at the top of her lungs at them. "*BLOODLY WANKEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRR!!!!!*" She huffed, picked up the owl's bag, and then went inside and over to Charles. "My goodness, are you alright?! What the bloody hell happened?!"
> 
> Hope laughed as they drove off. She looked at him with a big smile and eyes widen with glee. "Hans, you were wonderful! Oooh, I can't wait to be in Germany with you!" She giggled and moved her body in a dance with excitement.


Charles sighed as he was freed and shook out his wings. “I’m alright madam... I just bit off more then I could chew. I should have known he’d have an accomplice, and I couldn’t have taken him down without assistance. He beat me at my own game... not my proudest moment.” He nodded to Ariel and got in the elevator, heading to the lounge on the sixth floor. He walked in and flopped down on the couch, groaning and rubbing his temples as he was disappointed with himself. 

“I know, I know, you flatter me,” Hans said in response, chuckling and sighing as he made his way to the luxury hotel that the Maiones were at. He pulled under the awning and came to a stop, looking to Hope with an evil smirk, still happy about what they had done. “Run along now, Hope. Get your things and throw them in the back. We’ll be making the long drive to Berlin, since this is my actual car.”


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Feb 24, 2020)

"T-they beat him...", the possum gulped and looked down. His tail limply swung as he changed his mood to melancholic.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Feb 24, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Charles sighed as he was freed and shook out his wings. “I’m alright madam... I just bit off more then I could chew. I should have known he’d have an accomplice, and I couldn’t have taken him down without assistance. He beat me at my own game... not my proudest moment.” He nodded to Ariel and got in the elevator, heading to the lounge on the sixth floor. He walked in and flopped down on the couch, groaning and rubbing his temples as he was disappointed with himself.
> 
> “I know, I know, you flatter me,” Hans said in response, chuckling and sighing as he made his way to the luxury hotel that the Maiones were at. He pulled under the awning and came to a stop, looking to Hope with an evil smirk, still happy about what they had done. “Run along now, Hope. Get your things and throw them in the back. We’ll be making the long drive to Berlin, since this is my actual car.”



The Charles Spaniel followed him up into the elevator,  looking down at him with somber eyes. "Oh, don't be so hard on yourself,  Mr. Garrick. Be merry that you are still alive." They went in the lounge and she head towards the kitchenette. "I shall make you some tea. This shall bring your spirits up." About ten minutes later, she brought over an elegant teacup on a saucer and presented it to him. "Here you are, sir."

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

They soon made it to the luxury hotel and Hope looked at him. "Alright. I won't take long." She replied as she got out and head inside. 

She entered the hotel room quietly and looked around. After she noticed that it was empty, she quickly went to the bedroom and packed up her things. She also went into Gab's belongings and pulled out the suitcase that has extra money inside. She was ready to go, and was about to head out to the door when she remembered something. She looked to the wedding band on her finger and sighed. She gently took it off and stared at it in her paw.

"Gabriello, I'm sorry for the pain that I had caused you. And the lies that I have said to you. You deserve so much better. I pray that you actually find real happiness like I did with Hans. Goodbye, love." 

She gently kissed the ring and sets it down on the table. She took one look at the place before getting both suitcases and leave. Hope made it back to Hans; putting her things in the back and take her seat in the passenger side. She looked at Hans with a smile. "I am ready, Hans. Let us leave for Berlin."



GrimnCoyote said:


> "T-they beat him...", the possum gulped and looked down. His tail limply swung as he changed his mood to melancholic.



Tori was also shocked and felt melancholic to hear what happened to Doyle. "O-oh...." 

Benjamin cracked his neck and sighed. "Anyway, let's get you two out of here and back to the embassy." The old badger lead them out as Tori and Noah followed him.  

Almost an hour later, after Hans had showed up and left, they came back to the embassy and checked in. Then they went up to the sixth floor and entered the lounge area where some of the others were still there. As soon as they walked in, Tori saw Paul and gasped. "PAUL!?"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Feb 24, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> The Charles Spaniel followed him up into the elevator,  looking down at him with somber eyes. "Oh, don't be so hard on yourself,  Mr. Garrick. Be merry that you are still alive." They went in the lounge and she head towards the kitchenette. "I shall make you some tea. This shall bring your spirits up." About ten minutes later, she brought over an elegant teacup on a saucer and presented it to him. "Here you are, sir."


Charles looked up and took the tea. "Thank you, Madam Ariel." He sipped it and sighed, pouring some whiskey into it and smiling softly. "At least we got some of them..."


HopeTLioness said:


> They soon made it to the luxury hotel and Hope looked at him. "Alright. I won't take long." She replied as she got out and head inside.
> 
> She entered the hotel room quietly and looked around. After she noticed that it was empty, she quickly went to the bedroom and packed up her things. She also went into Gab's belongings and pulled out the suitcase that has extra money inside. She was ready to go, and was about to head out to the door when she remembered something. She looked to the wedding band on her finger and sighed. She gently took it off and stared at it in her paw.
> 
> ...


Hans had waited patiently for the lioness and grinned big when she threw her stuff in, putting the car in drive and heading for the freeway. "Next stop: my beautiful home in Berlin!" He laughed as he headed northeast, leaving the French and the Whitepaws in the dust.


HopeTLioness said:


> Tori was also shocked and felt melancholic to hear what happened to Doyle. "O-oh...."
> 
> Benjamin cracked his neck and sighed. "Anyway, let's get you two out of here and back to the embassy." The old badger lead them out as Tori and Noah followed him.
> 
> Almost an hour later, after Hans had showed up and left, they came back to the embassy and checked in. Then they went up to the sixth floor and entered the lounge area where some of the others were still there. As soon as they walked in, Tori saw Paul and gasped. "PAUL!?"


Paul had just awoken from a nap and had gotten himself some hot tea, sipping it and tasting the new drink to him. He was in mid-sip when he heard Tori's voice say his name, whipping his head around and choking, shooting tea out his nose and downing it, coughing and smacking his chest before standing up quickly. "T-Tori? TORI!!!" He wiped his snoot clean and sprinted towards her, hugging her under her arms and pulling her off the ground, squeezing her tight as tears ran down his face. "T-Tori... I's missed you so bad! We's dun hunted you's down across Europe... oh Lawd, I's been scared to death sumthin' dun happened to you..."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Feb 24, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Charles looked up and took the tea. "Thank you, Madam Ariel." He sipped it and sighed, pouring some whiskey into it and smiling softly. "At least we got some of them..."
> 
> Hans had waited patiently for the lioness and grinned big when she threw her stuff in, putting the car in drive and heading for the freeway. "Next stop: my beautiful home in Berlin!" He laughed as he headed northeast, leaving the French and the Whitepaws in the dust.
> 
> Paul had just awoken from a nap and had gotten himself some hot tea, sipping it and tasting the new drink to him. He was in mid-sip when he heard Tori's voice say his name, whipping his head around and choking, shooting tea out his nose and downing it, coughing and smacking his chest before standing up quickly. "T-Tori? TORI!!!" He wiped his snoot clean and sprinted towards her, hugging her under her arms and pulling her off the ground, squeezing her tight as tears ran down his face. "T-Tori... I's missed you so bad! We's dun hunted you's down across Europe... oh Lawd, I's been scared to death sumthin' dun happened to you..."



"You are correct!" She exclaimed as she went back to fix herself some tea. "We have three in custody already. Two of them are willing to cooperate. " After fixing her cup, she went back over and sat next to him. She took a sip and then sighed. 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Tori ran halfway towards him and went into his arms as he lifted her up into a hug. She wrapped her arms around his neck and begins to weep in joy. "Oh, P-Paul! I've missed you so much!" She kissed him and held it for a bit before breaking it. "Oh, Paul. You actually did came for me! I'm so glad!" She hugged him again and buries her nose into the side of his neck.

Benjamin watched the scene with a smile. He looked to Noah and patted him on the shoulder.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Feb 24, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> "You are correct!" She exclaimed as she went back to fix herself some tea. "We have three in custody already. Two of them are willing to cooperate. " After fixing her cup, she went back over and sat next to him. She took a sip and then sighed.


"Well that's good... at least we gave some blokes to get some information from." He smiled softly and sipped the tea, leaning back and groaning. "I should have asked for help... or gone after someone my own size."


HopeTLioness said:


> Tori ran halfway towards him and went into his arms as he lifted her up into a hug. She wrapped her arms around his neck and begins to weep in joy. "Oh, P-Paul! I've missed you so much!" She kissed him and held it for a bit before breaking it. "Oh, Paul. You actually did came for me! I'm so glad!" She hugged him again and buries her nose into the side of his neck.


Paul also cried happily, staying in her kiss for what seemed like an eternity. Once she broke it, he was sniffling and nodded happily, holding the back of her head as she held her close and off the floor. "I ain't gonna lose you's for the world... ain't nuthin' more important to me's then you, Tori." He smiled happily and looked up to Benny, and everyone else in the room. "Although, I reckon I's couldn't be here without Benny, or the Whitepaws, or the dagum F.E.D.... I's eternally grateful for y'all." He sniffled once more and sat back on the couch, holding Tori in his lap and rubbing her back, loving her embrace and realizing how much he had missed it.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Feb 24, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> "You are correct!" She exclaimed as she went back to fix herself some tea. "We have three in custody already. Two of them are willing to cooperate. " After fixing her cup, she went back over and sat next to him. She took a sip and then sighed.
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> ...



Noah smiled proudly at the pat. "You know it wasn't to bad living with Doyle. Sure he berated me often an on a couple occasions threatened to kill me. But he never went through with anything despite all the things I broke. Yet I still always wanted to return home".


----------



## HopeTLioness (Feb 24, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> "Well that's good... at least we gave some blokes to get some information from." He smiled softly and sipped the tea, leaning back and groaning. "I should have asked for help... or gone after someone my own size."
> 
> Paul also cried happily, staying in her kiss for what seemed like an eternity. Once she broke it, he was sniffling and nodded happily, holding the back of her head as she held her close and off the floor. "I ain't gonna lose you's for the world... ain't nuthin' more important to me's then you, Tori." He smiled happily and looked up to Benny, and everyone else in the room. "Although, I reckon I's couldn't be here without Benny, or the Whitepaws, or the dagum F.E.D.... I's eternally grateful for y'all." He sniffled once more and sat back on the couch, holding Tori in his lap and rubbing her back, loving her embrace and realizing how much he had missed it.



Ariel sipped her tea and then looked at him. "It is alright, dearie. You tried your best. Perhaps next time you should really choose your target wisely. Also, there is still a chance that you can catch the other two. We're still looking for the bat and the tiger. Maybe you could help your fellow Pinkertons to catch them." 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Tori held on as he went over to the couch and took a seat. She sat on his lap and looked up at him lovingly while stroking his cheek. She was adjusting herself on his lap when she so happens to see James. Her emerald green eyes widen as she makes a loud squeak and jumped back a bit. "Oh my goodness!" She cried out as she covered her mouth.



GrimnCoyote said:


> Noah smiled proudly at the pat. "You know it wasn't to bad living with Doyle. Sure he berated me often an on a couple occasions threatened to kill me. But he never went through with anything despite all the things I broke. Yet I still always wanted to return home".



Benjamin frowned and looked to the young possum. "That rat is nothing but a sewer dwelling bastard! That reminds me..." the old badger looks over at Paul. "Hey, Paul! Remember that fucking rat that was at the Diner that was part of the Blackpaws and eyeing at Tori? He's here."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Feb 24, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Ariel sipped her tea and then looked at him. "It is alright, dearie. You tried your best. Perhaps next time you should really choose your target wisely. Also, there is still a chance that you can catch the other two. We're still looking for the bat and the tiger. Maybe you could help your fellow Pinkertons to catch them."


Charles shrugged and sipped once more. "Perhaps... I could probably take down the bat. Taking people alive is not my specialty, to be fair. I'm a 'fire-and-forget' lad. But, I'll see what I can do." He smiled softly and rubbed his sore neck as he sipped the tea.


HopeTLioness said:


> Tori held on as he went over to the couch and took a seat. She sat on his lap and looked up at him lovingly while stroking his cheek. She was adjusting herself on his lap when she so happens to see James. Her emerald green eyes widen as she makes a loud squeak and jumped back a bit. "Oh my goodness!" She cried out as she covered her mouth.


James had been staring at the floor silently, his mind starting to drift the second Paul left. He heard Tori's cry in surprise and he slowly looked up to her, a low growl emanating from him. Paul looked over and raised an eyebrow, smacking James in the face with his paw lightly. "Cut the shit, James... I's here. Iss gonna be ok. Quit growling at everyone."
James snapped back to reality and looked to Tori, ashamed of himself. "S-Sorry... i-it's not intentional."
Paul sighed and whispered to Tori. "They dun messed him up in prison... dun lost his mind, want's to murder everyone unless I's with him."


HopeTLioness said:


> Benjamin frowned and looked to the young possum. "That rat is nothing but a sewer dwelling bastard! That reminds me..." the old badger looks over at Paul. "Hey, Paul! Remember that fucking rat that was at the Diner that was part of the Blackpaws and eyeing at Tori? He's here."


Paul looked to Benny, eyebrows raised and an unusual smirk growing on his face. "Say it ain't so? In that case..." Paul set Tori down on the couch, standing up and taking his cousin's hand. "I reckon we's should take a visit. You mind leadin' the way?"


----------



## HopeTLioness (Feb 24, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Charles shrugged and sipped once more. "Perhaps... I could probably take down the bat. Taking people alive is not my specialty, to be fair. I'm a 'fire-and-forget' lad. But, I'll see what I can do." He smiled softly and rubbed his sore neck as he sipped the tea.



"Ah, I see. You were a sniper, correct?" she asked while sipping her tea and waited for his answer, but then notice he's rubbing his neck. She furrowed her brows and asks, "Are you in pain, Mr. Garrick? Do you need medical attention? I am a certified RN, and I am also good at giving massages."




Captain TrashPanda said:


> James had been staring at the floor silently, his mind starting to drift the second Paul left. He heard Tori's cry in surprise and he slowly looked up to her, a low growl emanating from him. Paul looked over and raised an eyebrow, smacking James in the face with his paw lightly. "Cut the shit, James... I's here. Iss gonna be ok. Quit growling at everyone."
> James snapped back to reality and looked to Tori, ashamed of himself. "S-Sorry... i-it's not intentional."
> Paul sighed and whispered to Tori. "They dun messed him up in prison... dun lost his mind, want's to murder everyone unless I's with him."



When James growled at her, Tori hugged onto Paul in fear.  She watched as Paul set him straight and listened to what happened to him.




Captain TrashPanda said:


> Paul looked to Benny, eyebrows raised and an unusual smirk growing on his face. "Say it ain't so? In that case..." Paul set Tori down on the couch, standing up and taking his cousin's hand. "I reckon we's should take a visit. You mind leadin' the way?"



"Sure. Follow me." said Benjamin as he turned towards the door. Tori hopped on her feet and called to them. "Wait, wait! What are you going?! What are you planning to do?!"


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Feb 24, 2020)

"Please don't kill him!", Noah yelled out. "He's a good man but he was just dealt a bad hand in life. Lock him up or whatever just don't kill him".


----------



## HopeTLioness (Feb 24, 2020)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "Please don't kill him!", Noah yelled out. "He's a good man but he was just dealt a bad hand in life. Lock him up or whatever just don't kill him".



"Yes, please don't kill Mr. Doyle!" Tori begged with Noah. Benjamin turned to look at them both in disbelief and paced his paws on his hips. "What in God's green Earth is the matter with the both of you?! This rat kidnapped you, took you God knows where, and basically threatened your lives! He's a bad man and he needs a good can of ass whoopin!" 

"Well technically, I was the one who went after him and dragged poor Noah along. Yes, he did bad things in the past but...he's not really that bad. Please, please don't hurt him." Tori begged while looking at Paul and Benny.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Feb 24, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> "Ah, I see. You were a sniper, correct?" she asked while sipping her tea and waited for his answer, but then notice he's rubbing his neck. She furrowed her brows and asks, "Are you in pain, Mr. Garrick? Do you need medical attention? I am a certified RN, and I am also good at giving massages."


Charles shook his head and fluffed out his feathers a bit, hiding the bruising from her. "No, but thank you. I'm perfectly fine. To answer your question, yes, I was once a sniper for the British Army. Still am a sniper... just for the Pinkertons now."


HopeTLioness said:


> "Sure. Follow me." said Benjamin as he turned towards the door. Tori hopped on her feet and called to them. "Wait, wait! What are you going?! What are you planning to do?!"





GrimnCoyote said:


> "Please don't kill him!", Noah yelled out. "He's a good man but he was just dealt a bad hand in life. Lock him up or whatever just don't kill him".





HopeTLioness said:


> "Yes, please don't kill Mr. Doyle!" Tori begged with Noah. Benjamin turned to look at them both in disbelief and paced his paws on his hips. "What in God's green Earth is the matter with the both of you?! This rat kidnapped you, took you God knows where, and basically threatened your lives! He's a bad man and he needs a good can of ass whoopin!"
> 
> "Well technically, I was the one who went after him and dragged poor Noah along. Yes, he did bad things in the past but...he's not really that bad. Please, please don't hurt him." Tori begged while looking at Paul and Benny.


"Oh I's gonna tell you what I's gonna do, I's gonna beat that sewer-dwellin', heathen-lookin rat until there ain't nuthin' left of 'em! And when I's done, James gonna finish the job! He dun stole the love of my life and held you's hostage for longer then I knows! I's doin' this for you, Tori. I's gonna give him justice. C'mon James, lets go. Benny, take us there."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Feb 24, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Charles shook his head and fluffed out his feathers a bit, hiding the bruising from her. "No, but thank you. I'm perfectly fine. To answer your question, yes, I was once a sniper for the British Army. Still am a sniper... just for the Pinkertons now."
> 
> 
> 
> "Oh I's gonna tell you what I's gonna do, I's gonna beat that sewer-dwellin', heathen-lookin rat until there ain't nuthin' left of 'em! And when I's done, James gonna finish the job! He dun stole the love of my life and held you's hostage for longer then I knows! I's doin' this for you, Tori. I's gonna give him justice. C'mon James, lets go. Benny, take us there."



Ariel's big teal eyes widen in surprise and smiled. "Really?! Blimey! Which division were you?"


--------------------------------------------------------

Benjamin nodded to Paul and then looked at Noah and Tori, giving them a scolding glare. "You two stay put! We got a rat to deal with." He walked out of the door and lead the two coons to their target. Tori stood there and watched them leave. She looked over at Noah with worried, emerald green eyes. 

----------------------------------------------

Back down on the third floor in the interrogation room,  Doyle, Harvey, and Augustus are sitting in a chair, against the wall in silence. Marshall, Howard, Jefferson, Umbra, Zach, and Howard are waiting patiently for Elvyra to return. The two Pinkerton men were playing a game of Goldfish when Benjamin, Paul, and James come in the room. The old badger glared as he pointed over at Doyle.  "There he is!" 

Marshall looked up to see that they were going after the rat when he quickly got up and steps in the way. "Whoa, whoa, whoa! Whatever you three are planning with the rat, I can't let you touch him. " Doyle looked over and scoffed. "Mouse." He mumbled.


----------



## Seph (Feb 24, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Ariel's big teal eyes widen in surprise and smiled. "Really?! Blimey! Which division were you?"
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> ...


Howard looked up from their card game to see three enraged people coming after the Blackpaws. Howard stood from the game and put up his hands. “Hey hey, calm down boys, nobody needs to make any bad decisions.” Howard said to the three crazed country boys.

Augustus looked up to see three whitepaws coming in, they didn’t look happy. “Well you’re in the shitter now aren’t you?” He said to Doyle, letting out a chuckle.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Feb 24, 2020)

Noah remained silent as the raccoons left. His tail subconsciously wrapped itself around his leg in fear for the rat. "I-t'll be fine", the possum said to himself, "he'll be fine".


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Feb 24, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Ariel's big teal eyes widen in surprise and smiled. "Really?! Blimey! Which division were you?"
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> ...



Umbra spoke up, getting up and standing next to Doyle. "I'm afraid the Pinkerton is right. Miss Highwater doesn't want him to be _too _badly beaten." he explained. "And besides, I think that headache of his is finally starting to go away." He chuckled. 

Jefferson nodded, "That is correct. We cannot allow you to torture him. He has to be conscious in order to speak." She said. "And Miss Highwater should be back any moment now." 
..............................................

"S-sorry about that..." Saldana apologized to Miguel. "Let's get going then." He stood up from his seat and went to the door. The two of them left to go to the editors building which shouldn't have been too far away.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Feb 24, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Ariel's big teal eyes widen in surprise and smiled. "Really?! Blimey! Which division were you?"


Charles smiled and looked to the canine, nodding before speaking. "The one and only Lovat Scouts. Served on the Western Front, shooting Central soldiers left and right. How about you? You seem like you were a combat nurse."


HopeTLioness said:


> Back down on the third floor in the interrogation room,  Doyle, Harvey, and Augustus are sitting in a chair, against the wall in silence. Marshall, Howard, Jefferson, Umbra, Zach, and Howard are waiting patiently for Elvyra to return. The two Pinkerton men were playing a game of Goldfish when Benjamin, Paul, and James come in the room. The old badger glared as he pointed over at Doyle.  "There he is!"
> 
> Marshall looked up to see that they were going after the rat when he quickly got up and steps in the way. "Whoa, whoa, whoa! Whatever you three are planning with the rat, I can't let you touch him. " Doyle looked over and scoffed. "Mouse." He mumbled.





Seph said:


> Howard looked up from their card game to see three enraged people coming after the Blackpaws. Howard stood from the game and put up his hands. “Hey hey, calm down boys, nobody needs to make any bad decisions.” Howard said to the three crazed country boys.





Liseran Thistle said:


> Umbra spoke up, getting up and standing next to Doyle. "I'm afraid the Pinkerton is right. Miss Highwater doesn't want him to be _too _badly beaten." he explained. "And besides, I think that headache of his is finally starting to go away." He chuckled.
> 
> Jefferson nodded, "That is correct. We cannot allow you to torture him. He has to be conscious in order to speak." She said. "And Miss Highwater should be back any moment now."


Paul came in behind Benny, James in tow as he stared down the lizard and the bird. He chuckled and stepped aside for them to see James. "Oh I reckon you might stop me, but you ain't stoppin' him." He whispered into James' ear, "...Sic 'em."
James stood up straight as his fur went on edge, growling and showing his teeth. He got down and dug his feet in, ready to sprint at the closest person, who happened to be Marshall. James chuckled evilly as saliva dripped from his bared teeth. "...blood... death... bodies... CARNAGE...” He laughed maniacally and rushed Marshall, burying his shoulder into him and slamming him into the ground. He held him down with his two paws and reared his head up, ready to snap on his neck.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Feb 24, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Charles smiled and looked to the canine, nodding before speaking. "The one and only Lovat Scouts. Served on the Western Front, shooting Central soldiers left and right. How about you? You seem like you were a combat nurse."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Umbra quickly went up to James and pried him off of Marshall, essentially flinging him back into onto the ground. Jefferson shot up from her seat and stood next to Doyle, her pistol out and pointed towards Paul and Benny. 

"I am not afraid to shoot either of you, civilians or not!" She said. "I was ordered by Miss Highwater to make sure this rat is still sitting here when she gets back and I'm not going to let you get in the way of my job."


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Feb 24, 2020)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Umbra spoke up, getting up and standing next to Doyle. "I'm afraid the Pinkerton is right. Miss Highwater doesn't want him to be _too _badly beaten." he explained. "And besides, I think that headache of his is finally starting to go away." He chuckled.
> 
> Jefferson nodded, "That is correct. We cannot allow you to torture him. He has to be conscious in order to speak." She said. "And Miss Highwater should be back any moment now."
> ..............................................
> ...



Inside the building the two creatures were greeted by a sudden swoosh of cold air. Along the walls the favoured copies of l'étoile quotidienne (The Daily Star) with flashy grayscale images and intriguing headlines. At the front desk sat a woman gerble , her outfit that of a button up brighter than a rose and black cotton pants. "bienvenue à l'étoile du quotidien, avez-vous besoin, messieurs?" (Welcome to the daily star, do you gentlemen need something) she said with an artificial smile.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Feb 24, 2020)

GrimnCoyote said:


> Inside the building the two creatures were greeted by a sudden swoosh of cold air. Along the walls the favoured copies of l'étoile quotidienne (The Daily Star) with flashy grayscale images and intriguing headlines. At the front desk sat a woman gerble , her outfit that of a button up brighter than a rose and black cotton pants. "bienvenue à l'étoile du quotidien, avez-vous besoin, messieurs?" (Welcome to the daily star, do you gentlemen need something) she said with an artificial smile.



Saldana sighed, _Welp I knew we would run into this problem eventually... _"I...don't speak french actually." He said to the woman. He nudged Miguel softly with his elbow. "And he's mute. So uh..." _Shit what do I do now? I've never had to speak other languages before, the others always knew fancy shit like that. All I know is spanish, and that's not gonna help us here. _He thought perhaps that he could mime to her what they were there for, but he was nowhere near as good with miming stuff as Miguel was. _Also...would that be culturally insensitive..? To mime to a french lady? _


----------



## Seph (Feb 24, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Charles smiled and looked to the canine, nodding before speaking. "The one and only Lovat Scouts. Served on the Western Front, shooting Central soldiers left and right. How about you? You seem like you were a combat nurse."
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Liseran Thistle said:


> Umbra quickly went up to James and pried him off of Marshall, essentially flinging him back into onto the ground. Jefferson shot up from her seat and stood next to Doyle, her pistol out and pointed towards Paul and Benny.
> 
> "I am not afraid to shoot either of you, civilians or not!" She said. "I was ordered by Miss Highwater to make sure this rat is still sitting here when she gets back and I'm not going to let you get in the way of my job."


Howard drew his revolver and pointed it at the grounded raccoon. “Stay down or I’ll give you something to growl about.” Howard said, aiming at James’s legs.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Feb 24, 2020)

The lady looked puzzled, "
désolé je ne parle pas anglais" (sorry I don't speak english). Miguel motion for the bat to step aside. Grabbing the paper from Saladana he pointed to the add. He then shrugged like he didn't kniw about something. "Ah, je vois" (Ah, I see), she then picked up the phone and dialed. In the next minute both line spoke an un-know language. After squiring the information and scribbled down and address handing it to the men.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Feb 24, 2020)

GrimnCoyote said:


> The lady looked puzzled, "
> désolé je ne parle pas anglais" (sorry I don't speak english). Miguel motion for the bat to step aside. Grabbing the paper from Saladana he pointed to the add. He then shrugged like he didn't kniw about something. "Ah, je vois" (Ah, I see), she then picked up the phone and dialed. In the next minute both line spoke an un-know language. After squiring the information and scribbled down and address handing it to the men.



Saldana took the address and smiled gratefully at Miguel. "Great work. That went way better than I thought it would." He chuckled. He looked down at the address, "I've never really...been here before. But I'm sure we can find it if we try hard enough."  

The address led directly to the FED building.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Feb 24, 2020)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Saldana took the address and smiled gratefully at Miguel. "Great work. That went way better than I thought it would." He chuckled. He looked down at the address, "I've never really...been here before. But I'm sure we can find it if we try hard enough."
> 
> The address led directly to the FED building.



Entering the headquarters Miguel looked around. Over in the corner a guard stood whistling to himself.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Feb 24, 2020)

GrimnCoyote said:


> Entering the headquarters Miguel looked around. Over in the corner a guard stood whistling to himself.



Saldana walked into the headquarters with Miguel, cautiously. He wondered for a moment if going up to the guard were a good idea, given the fact that Harvey was the one who said that they were being searched for. _Any guard in the city could be after us..._ He decided to take his chances with this one however. He approached the guard, hoping this one spoke english at least. "Hey, you wouldn't happen to know if there's a Lainey Jefferson working in the building today, would you? She's a Pinkerton Agent." He explained the guard.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Feb 24, 2020)

"Yeah she's here", he replied politely, "her and those Pinkertons are looking for these mafia guys. They already got most of them and should be looking for the rest soon".


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Feb 24, 2020)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "Yeah she's here", he replied politely, "her and those Pinkertons are looking for these mafia guys. They already got most of them and should be looking for the rest soon".



Saldana kept his face neutral, giving away anything might make this guard suspicious. "Ah well, can you just point us in their direction? We are friends of hers, you see." He said, gesturing to Miguel next to him.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Feb 24, 2020)

"Friends huh?", he rubbed his chin, "we're not really supposed to just give the location of staff. But I'm willing to make an exception because you two seam well behave. She's either in her temporary office on ground level or in the interrogation room on third level".


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Feb 24, 2020)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "Friends huh?", he rubbed his chin, "we're not really supposed to just give the location of staff. But I'm willing to make an exception because you two seam well behave. She's either in her temporary office on ground level or in the interrogation room on third level".



Saldana smiled at the guard. "Thanks!" He said, making his way to the elevators. "Well that was way easier than I thought it would be." He said. _Maybe I'm way better at this finding people thing than I thought. _They made their way to the interrogation room on the third level.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Feb 24, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Charles smiled and looked to the canine, nodding before speaking. "The one and only Lovat Scouts. Served on the Western Front, shooting Central soldiers left and right. How about you? You seem like you were a combat nurse."



"Indeed! I was part of the Red Cross in France during the war. We made sure that the soldiers that came to us received really good medical care. But you were part of the Lovat Scouts? That's really, really brilliant!" She giggled and sipped some more of her tea. Suddenly, a low volume of flapping noise is heard.



Seph said:


> Augustus looked up to see three whitepaws coming in, they didn’t look happy. “Well you’re in the shitter now aren’t you?” He said to Doyle, letting out a chuckle.



Doyle just sighed and straighten in his seat as he watch everything go down.




Liseran Thistle said:


> Umbra spoke up, getting up and standing next to Doyle. "I'm afraid the Pinkerton is right. Miss Highwater doesn't want him to be _too _badly beaten." he explained. "And besides, I think that headache of his is finally starting to go away." He chuckled.
> 
> Jefferson nodded, "That is correct. We cannot allow you to torture him. He has to be conscious in order to speak." She said. "And Miss Highwater should be back any moment now."



_It was until they showed up. And now it's back again._ Doyle thought to himself as he remained calm. 




Captain TrashPanda said:


> Paul came in behind Benny, James in tow as he stared down the lizard and the bird. He chuckled and stepped aside for them to see James. "Oh I reckon you might stop me, but you ain't stoppin' him." He whispered into James' ear, "...Sic 'em."
> James stood up straight as his fur went on edge, growling and showing his teeth. He got down and dug his feet in, ready to sprint at the closest person, who happened to be Marshall. James chuckled evilly as saliva dripped from his bared teeth. "...blood... death... bodies... CARNAGE...” He laughed maniacally and rushed Marshall, burying his shoulder into him and slamming him into the ground. He held him down with his two paws and reared his head up, ready to snap on his neck.



The bearded dragon's eyes widen as he was suddenly rushed and tackled to the ground. He struggled from pinned down and watch as he tries to go for his neck.




Liseran Thistle said:


> Umbra quickly went up to James and pried him off of Marshall, essentially flinging him back into onto the ground. Jefferson shot up from her seat and stood next to Doyle, her pistol out and pointed towards Paul and Benny.
> 
> "I am not afraid to shoot either of you, civilians or not!" She said. "I was ordered by Miss Highwater to make sure this rat is still sitting here when she gets back and I'm not going to let you get in the way of my job."





Seph said:


> Howard drew his revolver and pointed it at the grounded raccoon. “Stay down or I’ll give you something to growl about.” Howard said, aiming at James’s legs.



Benjamin quickly draw both pistols out and aimed one at Howard while the other is aimed at Jefferson. "Look here! That rat needs to be taught a lesson fer' messin' with our family!"

While the chaos is going, Doyle had pulled out a thin pick from his sleeves and quietly start picking the locks of his cuffs. Once it unlocked, he slipped it back in his sleeve and waits.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Feb 24, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> "Indeed! I was part of the Red Cross in France during the war. We made sure that the soldiers that came to us received really good medical care. But you were part of the Lovat Scouts? That's really, really brilliant!" She giggled and sipped some more of her tea. Suddenly, a low volume of flapping noise is heard.


"Thank you! I did enjoy it... my father taught me how to shoot when I was but a boy." He was about to speak when he heard the noise. His ears couldn't tell what it was or where it was coming from. He looked to Ariel and cocked his head. "Do you hear that? I wonder what is making that noise..."


HopeTLioness said:


> Benjamin quickly draw both pistols out and aimed one at Howard while the other is aimed at Jefferson. "Look here! That rat needs to be taught a lesson fer' messin' with our family!"
> 
> While the chaos is going, Doyle had pulled out a thin pick from his sleeves and quietly start picking the locks of his cuffs. Once it unlocked, he slipped it back in his sleeve and waits.





Liseran Thistle said:


> Umbra quickly went up to James and pried him off of Marshall, essentially flinging him back into onto the ground. Jefferson shot up from her seat and stood next to Doyle, her pistol out and pointed towards Paul and Benny.
> 
> "I am not afraid to shoot either of you, civilians or not!" She said. "I was ordered by Miss Highwater to make sure this rat is still sitting here when she gets back and I'm not going to let you get in the way of my job."





Seph said:


> Howard drew his revolver and pointed it at the grounded raccoon. “Stay down or I’ll give you something to growl about,” Howard said, aiming at James’s legs.


James whimpered as he was tossed off Marshall, rolling and landing on all fours. He growled as he foamed at the mouth as Paul also drew two guns, one at Marshall and the other at Doyle. "Oh, so you's gonna threaten me, huh? I ain't travelled halfway around the damn world to get the luv of my life back and leave without a plate of justice bein' served. I don't give a shit what yur orders are, I's can beat him until he's on death's doorstep. Or, I's can put a fuckin' bullet in him, unlike you spineless city boys! We's teachin' the rat a lesson whether you's likin' it or not." He didn't want to risk James getting hurt however, so he pat him on the butt and whispered to him. "Stand down... get beside me."
James slowly stood up straight and stared Marshall down, drool coming down and making him look like a cold-blooded murderer. He kept a low growl going as he watched the standoff, Paul ready to pull the trigger in anger at the Pinkertons.


----------



## Seph (Feb 24, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> "Indeed! I was part of the Red Cross in France during the war. We made sure that the soldiers that came to us received really good medical care. But you were part of the Lovat Scouts? That's really, really brilliant!" She giggled and sipped some more of her tea. Suddenly, a low volume of flapping noise is heard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


“Oh yeah? Would this be messing with your family?” Howard said as he adjusted his aim for James’s head. “You’ll get your time with him, but later, we need him now.” Howard tried to reason, not taking his eyes off of the crazed raccoon though.

Augustus watched the altercation with joy, he could always go for a little bloodsport. He looked over to say something to Doyle when he noticed him fidgeting with his cuffs. “Ohhhh, let’s say you get the cuffs lose rat, you know who to help huh?” Augustus said chuckling. “I would hope so anyway.” He said as he looked back to conflict.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Feb 24, 2020)

GrimnCoyote said:


> Noah remained silent as the raccoons left. His tail subconsciously wrapped itself around his leg in fear for the rat. "I-t'll be fine", the possum said to himself, "he'll be fine".



Tori stood there for a moment in silence. She looked at Noah and then at the door. Then, a sudden feeling of determination overcomes her as she head to the door. Without a word, Tori opened the door and ran out.




Captain TrashPanda said:


> "Thank you! I did enjoy it... my father taught me how to shoot when I was but a boy." He was about to speak when he heard the noise. His ears couldn't tell what it was or where it was coming from. He looked to Ariel and cocked his head. "Do you hear that? I wonder what is making that noise..."



"Hm" She looked back and the scoffed. "Oh, bother. It's just my tail." The canine saw her tail wagging pretty fast and keeps hitting against the couch. She grabbed it and held it down. "Stop it, tail! Stop it, I say!" She sighed and looked back at Charles apologetically. "My apologies. My tail tends to have a mind of its own."




Captain TrashPanda said:


> James whimpered as he was tossed off Marshall, rolling and landing on all fours. He growled as he foamed at the mouth as Paul also drew two guns, one at Marshall and the other at Doyle. "Oh, so you's gonna threaten me, huh? I ain't travelled halfway around the damn world to get the luv of my life back and leave without a plate of justice bein' served. I don't give a shit what yur orders are, I's can beat him until he's on death's doorstep. Or, I's can put a fuckin' bullet in him, unlike you spineless city boys! We's teachin' the rat a lesson whether you's likin' it or not." He didn't want to risk James getting hurt however, so he pat him on the butt and whispered to him. "Stand down... get beside me."
> James slowly stood up straight and stared Marshall down, drool coming down and making him look like a cold-blooded murderer. He kept a low growl going as he watched the standoff, Paul ready to pull the trigger in anger at the Pinkertons.



Doyle shushed him so he doesn't blow his cover. Suddenly, the door opened and walked in was Vince, Fia, and Elvyra. Immediately, Vince pulled out two revolvers and aimed them at James and Paul. "Stand down! Now!"

Fia, in pure rage, screamed at the top of her lungs. *"WHAT THE HELL IS GOING ON HERE?!?!?!?"* 


Seph said:


> “Oh yeah? Would this be messing with your family?” Howard said as he adjusted his aim for James’s head. “You’ll get your time with him, but later, we need him now.” Howard tried to reason, not taking his eyes off of the crazed raccoon though.
> 
> Augustus watched the altercation with joy, he could always go for a little bloodsport. He looked over to say something to Doyle when he noticed him fidgeting with his cuffs. “Ohhhh, let’s say you get the cuffs lose rat, you know who to help huh?” Augustus said chuckling. “I would hope so anyway.” He said as he looked back to conflict.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Feb 24, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Doyle shushed him so he doesn't blow his cover. Suddenly, the door opened and walked in was Vince, Fia, and Elvyra. Immediately, Vince pulled out two revolvers and aimed them at James and Paul. "Stand down! Now!"
> 
> Fia, in pure rage, screamed at the top of her lungs. *"WHAT THE HELL IS GOING ON HERE?!?!?!?"*


Paul turned to the door as he slowly lowered his guns, still pissed about not getting to beat up Doyle. "You's got to be shittin me..." He rolled his eyes at Fia and pulled the .357 revolver out, holding it in the air pointing up for all to see. He then did the action to push the firing chamber out, the six bullets clanking to the floor. He then put the barrel back in and pulled the trigger at the ceiling, showing it was empty as there was a clicking noise. He then took it by the long barrel and turned towards to Doyle, throwing it like a tomahawk and hitting him between the eyes with the steel gun. He spat on the floor and grabbed James by the neck, him snapping back to reality and whimpering pathetically as Paul dragged him out. "Let's go. We's leavin' and goin' home. I's sick of these pathetic, spineless, castrated city wimps." He pushed past Fia without a word back into the hall, slamming the door behind him as he made his way back to the lounge with James to get Tori and go home.


HopeTLioness said:


> "Hm" She looked back and the scoffed. "Oh, bother. It's just my tail." The canine saw her tail wagging pretty fast and keeps hitting against the couch. She grabbed it and held it down. "Stop it, tail! Stop it, I say!" She sighed and looked back at Charles apologetically. "My apologies. My tail tends to have a mind of its own."


Charles chuckled softly and sipped his tea, watching the canine try to stifle her excitedness. "It's not a problem. It's rather amusing actually... a nice comedic relief from a bloody stressful day." He smiled and yawned slightly before rubbing his neck once more and sighing. "Madam Ariel... I do think I might take you up on that offer of medical attention. That bloody German choked me with my handcuffs... and my neck feels rather sore."


----------



## Seph (Feb 24, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Paul turned to the door as he slowly lowered his guns, still pissed about not getting to beat up Doyle. "You's got to be shittin me..." He rolled his eyes at Fia and pulled the .357 revolver out, holding it in the air pointing up for all to see. He then did the action to push the firing chamber out, the six bullets clanking to the floor. He then put the barrel back in and pulled the trigger at the ceiling, showing it was empty as there was a clicking noise. He then took it by the long barrel and turned towards to Doyle, throwing it like a tomahawk and hitting him between the eyes with the steel gun. He spat on the floor and grabbed James by the neck, him snapping back to reality and whimpering pathetically as Paul dragged him out. "Let's go. We's leavin' and goin' home. I's sick of these pathetic, spineless, castrated city wimps." He pushed past Fia without a word back into the hall, slamming the door behind him as he made his way back to the lounge with James to get Tori and go home.
> 
> Charles chuckled softly and sipped his tea, watching the canine try to stifle her excitedness. "It's not a problem. It's rather amusing actually... a nice comedic relief from a bloody stressful day." He smiled and yawned slightly before rubbing his neck once more and sighing. "Madam Ariel... I do think I might take you up on that offer of medical attention. That bloody German choked me with my handcuffs... and my neck feels rather sore."


“Please do go home.” Howard said as he they left. He then put away his gun and took a seat on the floor. “Country boys, gotta love em.” Howard said as he let out a big sigh of relief. “Damn trasheater’s using his own family as an attack dog, never thought I’d see that.” Howard said, rambling to himself.

Augustus let out a groan of disappointment as the conflict dissipated, but once Doyle was nailed in the head with the gun his laughing started again. “That was pretty good.” Augustus said to everyone in the room.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Feb 24, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Paul turned to the door as he slowly lowered his guns, still pissed about not getting to beat up Doyle. "You's got to be shittin me..." He rolled his eyes at Fia and pulled the .357 revolver out, holding it in the air pointing up for all to see. He then did the action to push the firing chamber out, the six bullets clanking to the floor. He then put the barrel back in and pulled the trigger at the ceiling, showing it was empty as there was a clicking noise. He then took it by the long barrel and turned towards to Doyle, throwing it like a tomahawk and hitting him between the eyes with the steel gun. He spat on the floor and grabbed James by the neck, him snapping back to reality and whimpering pathetically as Paul dragged him out. "Let's go. We's leavin' and goin' home. I's sick of these pathetic, spineless, castrated city wimps." He pushed past Fia without a word back into the hall, slamming the door behind him as he made his way back to the lounge with James to get Tori and go home.



Doyle gets hit in the face as he lets out a loud yelp. He hanged his head as blood starts dripping from his forehead. When the giant raccoon pushed past by the feline and slammed the door behind him, stood there and glared at the door. "Oh no the hell he did not!" She quickly opened the door and stormed out while slamming the door behind her. "PAUL! PAUL YOU GET YOUR SCRUFFY ASS BACK HERE RIGHT THIS INSTANT!" She stormed after Paul as the feline is full of rage.

Benjamin huffed and put his gun away. He then left without a word. Marshall slowly got up from the ground grunting. "Ngh, damn that guy. I could use a drink after this."




Seph said:


> “Please do go home.” Howard said as he they left. He then put away his gun and took a seat on the floor. “Country boys, gotta love em.” Howard said as he let out a big sigh of relief. “Damn trasheater’s using his own family as an attack dog, never thought I’d see that.” Howard said, rambling to himself.
> 
> Augustus let out a groan of disappointment as the conflict dissipated, but once Doyle was nailed in the head with the gun his laughing started again. “That was pretty good.” Augustus said to everyone in the room.



Marshall looked over at the bloodhound and glared at him. "Hey! Shut it over there!"



Captain TrashPanda said:


> Charles chuckled softly and sipped his tea, watching the canine try to stifle her excitedness. "It's not a problem. It's rather amusing actually... a nice comedic relief from a bloody stressful day." He smiled and yawned slightly before rubbing his neck once more and sighing. "Madam Ariel... I do think I might take you up on that offer of medical attention. That bloody German choked me with my handcuffs... and my neck feels rather sore."



"Aha! I knew it! I just knew it! Well, don't worry, Mr. Garrick, I'll fix you up in a jiffy." She stood up and set her cup on the table. She went over towards the cabinets and pulls out a medical kit, then walks over to the owl. She put on her gloves as she instructed him. "Alright, move your neck and feathers so I can see."


----------



## JackJackal (Feb 24, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Doyle gets hit in the face as he lets out a loud yelp. He hanged his head as blood starts dripping from his forehead. When the giant raccoon pushed past by the feline and slammed the door behind him, stood there and glared at the door. "Oh no the hell he did not!" She quickly opened the door and stormed out while slamming the door behind her. "PAUL! PAUL YOU GET YOUR SCRUFFY ASS BACK HERE RIGHT THIS INSTANT!" She stormed after Paul as the feline is full of rage.


"god damn it. always something" Vince muttered as he went with Fia to chase paul down before he got away


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Feb 24, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Doyle gets hit in the face as he lets out a loud yelp. He hanged his head as blood starts dripping from his forehead. When the giant raccoon pushed past by the feline and slammed the door behind him, stood there and glared at the door. "Oh no the hell he did not!" She quickly opened the door and stormed out while slamming the door behind her. "PAUL! PAUL YOU GET YOUR SCRUFFY ASS BACK HERE RIGHT THIS INSTANT!" She stormed after Paul as the feline is full of rage.


Paul pushed James so he had both hands free before holding up two birds, giving the feline a double barrel for a solid ten seconds before taking hold of his cousin once more. "We's gonna find Tori and go home James... I's sure we's can sneak onto a boat headed for America. Used to do it as kids on the Mississippi River... I reckon we can do it again." Paul refused to stop for her or anyone now, brustling past agents walking in the hall without a word. "Soft European bastards..." he muttered under his breath, continuing to walk on.


HopeTLioness said:


> "Aha! I knew it! I just knew it! Well, don't worry, Mr. Garrick, I'll fix you up in a jiffy." She stood up and set her cup on the table. She went over towards the cabinets and pulls out a medical kit, then walks over to the owl. She put on her gloves as she instructed him. "Alright, move your neck and feathers so I can see."


Charles nodded and set his cup down, looking away from her and parting his white neck feathers, showing some nasty bruising under the skin. "It's rather tender, I might say..."


----------



## Seph (Feb 24, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Benjamin huffed and put his gun away. He then left without a word. Marshall slowly got up from the ground grunting. "Ngh, damn that guy. I could use a drink after this."


"Yeah, me too, let's go after we finish up over here. Maybe get the boys together, you know?" Howard offered to the lizard.


HopeTLioness said:


> Marshall looked over at the bloodhound and glared at him. "Hey! Shut it over there!"


"Oh of course sir." Augustus said mockingly. "I'm very scared you after what just happened back their. A crazy raccoon got one over on a bunch of detectives, very interesting." Augustus said again, mocking the lizard.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Feb 24, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Paul turned to the door as he slowly lowered his guns, still pissed about not getting to beat up Doyle. "You's got to be shittin me..." He rolled his eyes at Fia and pulled the .357 revolver out, holding it in the air pointing up for all to see. He then did the action to push the firing chamber out, the six bullets clanking to the floor. He then put the barrel back in and pulled the trigger at the ceiling, showing it was empty as there was a clicking noise. He then took it by the long barrel and turned towards to Doyle, throwing it like a tomahawk and hitting him between the eyes with the steel gun. He spat on the floor and grabbed James by the neck, him snapping back to reality and whimpering pathetically as Paul dragged him out. "Let's go. We's leavin' and goin' home. I's sick of these pathetic, spineless, castrated city wimps." He pushed past Fia without a word back into the hall, slamming the door behind him as he made his way back to the lounge with James to get Tori and go home.
> 
> Charles chuckled softly and sipped his tea, watching the canine try to stifle her excitedness. "It's not a problem. It's rather amusing actually... a nice comedic relief from a bloody stressful day." He smiled and yawned slightly before rubbing his neck once more and sighing. "Madam Ariel... I do think I might take you up on that offer of medical attention. That bloody German choked me with my handcuffs... and my neck feels rather sore."



Elvyra had followed Fia back from the phone, tired from having to do such a ridiculous deal with Hans. However, she was shocked to find that in the few minutes that she had left, all pandemonium had broken loose. She walked into the interrogation room, seeing that Doyle had been hurt even more despite her warnings. "Jefferson!" She yelled. The mouse was crouched next to Doyle, checking his head wound. 

"I'm sorry ma'am! One of the Raccoons got to him." She explained. "Marshall and Umbra made sure he wasn't murdered right in front of us, but I couldn't stop one of them from injuring his head."

Elvyra groaned, "God _dammit, _can this day get any _worse!?" _She said. 

Zach sighed, finally saying something after all this time. "I...I'll help you patch him up." He offered to Elvyra. "I don't much like the bastard either, but I'm sick of just sitting here feeling useless." 

Elvyra nodded, understanding. "Alright then. Do what you have to. Also Zach?" She said, looking at him. "He's going to be fine. I promise." 

Zach looks away, muttering thanks to her, and goes over to Doyle.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Feb 25, 2020)

JackJackal said:


> "god damn it. always something" Vince muttered as he went with Fia to chase paul down before he got away





Captain TrashPanda said:


> Paul pushed James so he had both hands free before holding up two birds, giving the feline a double barrel for a solid ten seconds before taking hold of his cousin once more. "We's gonna find Tori and go home James... I's sure we's can sneak onto a boat headed for America. Used to do it as kids on the Mississippi River... I reckon we can do it again." Paul refused to stop for her or anyone now, brustling past agents walking in the hall without a word. "Soft European bastards..." he muttered under his breath, continuing to walk on.



In an instant, Fia ran over and grabbed the country coon by his tail and yanked his tail really hard while digging her claws into it, then she kicked him hard in the back of the knee. "*I SAID, FUCKING STOP!*" She then looked to James and hissed at him. "You stay the hell out of this! This is between me and this _cazzo, stupido bastardo_!" She turned her head to look at Vince. "If he moves, shoot his ass!" And then she looked back to Paul, still holding onto his tail. "You think I'm afraid of you?! You think you're big and bad because you are an American!? DON'T BE FUCKING STUPID! Ever since we've meet, you've been nothing but rude, repulsive, and a fucking simpleton! I go out of my way just to help your STUPID ASS to reunite you with your cousin and lover, and this is the thanks I get?!"




Seph said:


> "Yeah, me too, let's go after we finish up over here. Maybe get the boys together, you know?" Howard offered to the lizard.



Marshall nod to Howard and sighed. 


Seph said:


> "Oh of course sir." Augustus said mockingly. "I'm very scared you after what just happened back their. A crazy raccoon got one over on a bunch of detectives, very interesting." Augustus said again, mocking the lizard.



"Permission to shoot this son of a bitch?" Marshall asked Elvyra, getting annoyed with the bloodhound. 




Liseran Thistle said:


> Elvyra had followed Fia back from the phone, tired from having to do such a ridiculous deal with Hans. However, she was shocked to find that in the few minutes that she had left, all pandemonium had broken loose. She walked into the interrogation room, seeing that Doyle had been hurt even more despite her warnings. "Jefferson!" She yelled. The mouse was crouched next to Doyle, checking his head wound.
> 
> "I'm sorry ma'am! One of the Raccoons got to him." She explained. "Marshall and Umbra made sure he wasn't murdered right in front of us, but I couldn't stop one of them from injuring his head."
> 
> ...



The rat was grunting as the mouse checked him. Blood still leaking from his forehead and down to his face. His eyes were shut and his head feel like its starting to split in two. He groaned, "I think I have a concussion....fucking, American scumbags."




Captain TrashPanda said:


> Charles nodded and set his cup down, looking away from her and parting his white neck feathers, showing some nasty bruising under the skin. "It's rather tender, I might say..."



The canine took a look and gasped. "Oh, my goodness! He really did leave a mark. Not to worry, I will tend to it as gently as I can." She took out an ointment and gently rubbing it on the wounds. "This should help with the swelling and pain."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Feb 25, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> In an instant, Fia ran over and grabbed the country coon by his tail and yanked his tail really hard while digging her claws into it, then she kicked him hard in the back of the knee. "*I SAID, FUCKING STOP!*" She then looked to James and hissed at him. "You stay the hell out of this! This is between me and this _cazzo, stupido bastardo_!" She turned her head to look at Vince. "If he moves, shoot his ass!" And then she looked back to Paul, still holding onto his tail. "You think I'm afraid of you?! You think you're big and bad because you are an American!? DON'T BE FUCKING STUPID! Ever since we've meet, you've been nothing but rude, repulsive, and a fucking simpleton! I go out of my way just to help your STUPID ASS to reunite you with your cousin and lover, and this is the thanks I get?!"


Paul grunted as his tail was yanked and he was sent to the ground, wincing as he held his knee. "Ow..." he muttered under his breath as she shoved James aside. Luckily, James was still aware and awake, leaning against the wall with his paws up. Paul seethed at Fia as she berated him, slowly standing up and yanking his tail free from her grip, his ice cold eyes towering over her firey amber eyes. He spoke softly but with sheer hatred in his tone. "You wants to hear sumthin, Fia? I dun crossed the world with you's and this posse, lookin' for my luver and my friend Noah and James. And if you wasn't listenin' in the fuckin lounge, I's thankful for everyone who gots me and Benny hear, even yur hateful, overcomplicated ass who helped me when the diner was shot up. Ever since we's met, you ain't nothin' but a holier-then-thou, 'I's so much smarter then this trasheater,' cat. I thanks ya for gittin' us here. But that..." He pointed to the interrogation room and spoke through grit teeth. "...that _injustice... _that I's can't avenge Tori, Noah... that, is where I draws the line. Call me every insult you's can think of, you's can remember me by the ding I put in that rat's head. And oh, I's sure you's gonna let Benny do whatever the hell he wants. Because he ain't no trasheater." He took a step back and wiped his snout, looking to Fia and Vince before speaking once more. "If you two ain't got no more reasons to insult me or shoot me, we's gonna go to the hotel with Tori and leave tomorrow. I's ready to be home."


HopeTLioness said:


> The canine took a look and gasped. "Oh, my goodness! He really did leave a mark. Not to worry, I will tend to it as gently as I can." She took out an ointment and gently rubbing it on the wounds. "This should help with the swelling and pain."


"Thank you," Charles said, stealing a glance at Ariel as she looked away to get the ointment. He had never really taken a good look at her before, and he now knew why Marshall wanted to go after her. She was cute as a button, and just pure happy energy. He looked back away when she started patting his skin, grimacing slightly as it was very tender. "Blimey... he hurt me worse then I thought. That is not comfortable. I didn't think it was that bad."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Feb 25, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Paul grunted as his tail was yanked and he was sent to the ground, wincing as he held his knee. "Ow..." he muttered under his breath as she shoved James aside. Luckily, James was still aware and awake, leaning against the wall with his paws up. Paul seethed at Fia as she berated him, slowly standing up and yanking his tail free from her grip, his ice cold eyes towering over her fiery cerulean eyes. He spoke softly but with sheer hatred in his tone. "You wants to hear sumthin, Fia? I dun crossed the world with you's and this posse, lookin' for my luver and my friend Noah and James. And if you wasn't listenin' in the fuckin lounge, I's thankful for everyone who gots me and Benny hear, even yur hateful, overcomplicated ass who helped me when the diner was shot up. Ever since we's met, you ain't nothin' but a holier-then-thou, 'I's so much smarter then this trasheater,' cat. I thanks ya for gittin' us here. But that..." He pointed to the interrogation room and spoke through grit teeth. "...that _injustice... _that I's can't avenge Tori, Noah... that, is where I draws the line. Call me every insult you's can think of, you's can remember me by the ding I put in that rat's head. And oh, I's sure you's gonna let Benny do whatever the hell he wants. Because he ain't no trasheater." He took a step back and wiped his snout, looking to Fia and Vince before speaking once more. "If you two ain't got no more reasons to insult me or shoot me, we's gonna go to the hotel with Tori and leave tomorrow. I's ready to be home."



Fia glared up at him, staring into those angry, and icy cold blue eyes. After he ranted to her, it was her turn to talk. "Paul, you and Benjamin had no right to do what you did back there! I know what he did hurt you immensely- and he's a scumbag for it- but like your laws in your country, we have laws here, too! He needs to be put on trail for his crimes!" She then huffed and shook her head at him. "And I can't believe that you would involve your cousin in this! This is unfair to him and it is wrong! I'm sure if Satine were here, she would have not approve of this, and would of  pinned you up against the wall with her quills!" She took a moment to calm herself and then spoke through her gritted teeth. "The car outside will take you and your friends to the hotel room. No go collect them and get the hell out." 




Captain TrashPanda said:


> "Thank you," Charles said, stealing a glance at Ariel as she looked away to get the ointment. He had never really taken a good look at her before, and he now knew why Marshall wanted to go after her. She was cute as a button, and just pure happy energy. He looked back away when she started patting his skin, grimacing slightly as it was very tender. "Blimey... he hurt me worse then I thought. That is not comfortable. I didn't think it was that bad."



"I'm terribly sorry. But I will make sure to give you pain killers afterwards." She continues to place ointment all over his bruised neck and hums softly. She soon finished up and place patches on the neck. "There. That should help. Now let me go fetch the medicine." Ariel walked back over to the cabinets, while taking her gloves off and throwing them in the trash. She took a few minutes to look, while humming the UK national anthem, until she finally found the bottle. "Aha! Here we are." She goes over and fixes him a cup of water and brings both items to him. "Here you are. Down the hatch."


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Feb 25, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> In an instant, Fia ran over and grabbed the country coon by his tail and yanked his tail really hard while digging her claws into it, then she kicked him hard in the back of the knee. "*I SAID, FUCKING STOP!*" She then looked to James and hissed at him. "You stay the hell out of this! This is between me and this _cazzo, stupido bastardo_!" She turned her head to look at Vince. "If he moves, shoot his ass!" And then she looked back to Paul, still holding onto his tail. "You think I'm afraid of you?! You think you're big and bad because you are an American!? DON'T BE FUCKING STUPID! Ever since we've meet, you've been nothing but rude, repulsive, and a fucking simpleton! I go out of my way just to help your STUPID ASS to reunite you with your cousin and lover, and this is the thanks I get?!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Elvyra shook her head. "Don't go and shoot any of them just yet. God, when will any of you learn that we need these bastards _alive_..." She muttered. 

Zach took one look at Doyle's head, and sighed. "Yep, that's a nasty mark right there." He said, seeing a bruise form on the Rat's forehead. Zach got out his case, and pulled a roll of medical tape out.  "There's not much I can do about your head hurting, but you obviously shouldn't be walking around."
Umbra peeked over Zach's shoulder at Doyle. 

"Hmm...I may have something to numb the pain a little." he said. "I'll look for it..." He took the case that Zach had, and looked over the contents of his side of the case.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Feb 25, 2020)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Saldana smiled at the guard. "Thanks!" He said, making his way to the elevators. "Well that was way easier than I thought it would be." He said. _Maybe I'm way better at this finding people thing than I thought. _They made their way to the interrogation room on the third level.



Just a moment from opening the door Miguel nearly fell back as the disgruntled raccoon blasted it open. _What a dick, _he thought right as the door swung open again and a woman stomped after, _what a bitch._ After the two irritations the tiger carefully opened the door and stepped inside. Seeing the captive BlackPaws and the armed men he gulped and waved.



HopeTLioness said:


> Tori stood there for a moment in silence. She looked at Noah and then at the door. Then, a sudden feeling of determination overcomes her as she head to the door. Without a word, Tori opened the door and ran out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Noah followed the mouse into the interrogation room. Running forward he went to the rats side. "Mr Doyle are you alright?!", he spoke worryingly.


----------



## Seph (Feb 25, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> "Permission to shoot this son of a bitch?" Marshall asked Elvyra, getting annoyed with the bloodhound.





Liseran Thistle said:


> Elvyra shook her head. "Don't go and shoot any of them just yet. God, when will any of you learn that we need these bastards _alive_..." She muttered.


"You should just let me go, I don't know about your money, and I don't care about your money." Augustus said as he laid back against the wall. 


GrimnCoyote said:


> Just a moment from opening the door Miguel nearly fell back as the disgruntled raccoon blasted it open. _What a dick, _he thought right as the door swung open again and a woman stomped after, _what a bitch._ After the two irritations the tiger carefully opened the door and stepped inside. Seeing the captive BlackPaws and the armed men he gulped and waved.


Augustus looked up to see that tiger walk in, the one that was with them back at HQ. He started chuckling as he looked at the tiger, then broke out into full laughter. "They just let anyone in here these days huh?" He said in between laughs.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Feb 25, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Fia glared up at him, staring into those angry, and icy cold blue eyes. After he ranted to her, it was her turn to talk. "Paul, you and Benjamin had no right to do what you did back there! I know what he did hurt you immensely- and he's a scumbag for it- but like your laws in your country, we have laws here, too! He needs to be put on trail for his crimes!" She then huffed and shook her head at him. "And I can't believe that you would involve your cousin in this! This is unfair to him and it is wrong! I'm sure if Satine were here, she would have not approve of this, and would of  pinned you up against the wall with her quills!" She took a moment to calm herself and then spoke through her gritted teeth. "The car outside will take you and your friends to the hotel room. Now go collect them and get the hell out."


Paul sighed and shook his head, disgusted with Fia and taking hold of James before returning the speech through gritted teeth. “Unlike you’s, I simply want justice, by any means... and there is justice for none when you’s nearby. I’s sure since you want to berate me for bein a murican you dun heard of lynching. You better keep that rat behind looked doors, or I’s and Benny gonna hang him.” He turned away, seething in rage as he drug James down the hall. He came to the lounge and saw Benny sitting in anger also, tapping him on the shoulder and speaking lowly. “We’s got a ride to a hotel out front. Let’s get out of here.” He stood up and looked around, realizing Tori was gone. He grumbled and waited for Benny to get up before speaking once more. “You seen Tori? I thought she was in here...”


HopeTLioness said:


> "I'm terribly sorry. But I will make sure to give you pain killers afterwards." She continues to place ointment all over his bruised neck and hums softly. She soon finished up and place patches on the neck. "There. That should help. Now let me go fetch the medicine." Ariel walked back over to the cabinets, while taking her gloves off and throwing them in the trash. She took a few minutes to look, while humming the UK national anthem, until she finally found the bottle. "Aha! Here we are." She goes over and fixes him a cup of water and brings both items to him. "Here you are. Down the hatch."


Charles nodded and set his head back down when she let his feathers go, watching her go get the meds. As she hummed God Save the King, Charles whistled along, smiling as she came back and handed him water and meds. “Thank you, madam. Humming God Save the King?” He downed the meds and sighed. “If you don’t mind me asking, what part of Britain are you from?”


----------



## JackJackal (Feb 25, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Onboard, Jack and Jax sat by each other, Jack trying to comfort Jax in his pain. Sal had two seats to himself, and he could sleep easily. Peter sat alone, grieving Sabrina whom the townspeople had buried in the local cemetery. Sash leaned against Akako, snuggling up to her as she held her side.


Jack sighed as he tried to ease his older brother's pain though he found it difficult to do as his mind wandered to the crash. "AAAAAAAAAAAGH!" jax screamed as jack had moved the leg wrong "ah! s-sorry Jax! I I was just-" "It's fine. But your not going to do much on your own." the elder brother said making Jack sigh "I'll go see if theres a first aid kit somewhere" he said then got up to walk around deciding to talk to the conductor first. making his way to the front of the train jack opened the door and sighed "Hey coductor? is there a first aid kit somewhere? My brother is hurt"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Feb 25, 2020)

JackJackal said:


> Jack sighed as he tried to ease his older brother's pain though he found it difficult to do as his mind wandered to the crash. "AAAAAAAAAAAGH!" jax screamed as jack had moved the leg wrong "ah! s-sorry Jax! I I was just-" "It's fine. But your not going to do much on your own." the elder brother said making Jack sigh "I'll go see if theres a first aid kit somewhere" he said then got up to walk around deciding to talk to the conductor first. making his way to the front of the train jack opened the door and sighed "Hey coductor? is there a first aid kit somewhere? My brother is hurt"


The conductor, a small, gray tabby cat, was talking to the other people with him when he was interrupted by Jack. He turned back and nodded, walking to the back of the lead car and getting a kit with meds out from under the seat. "Sure thing mister, lead the way."


----------



## JackJackal (Feb 25, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> The conductor, a small, gray tabby cat, was talking to the other people with him when he was interrupted by Jack. He turned back and nodded, walking to the back of the lead car and getting a kit with meds out from under the seat. "Sure thing mister, lead the way."


with a smile he led the feline to his brother who looked out the window "here he is"

meanwhile vince had watch the whole argument between paul and fia not really willing to get involved as they might have turned their anger towards him. but he still kept himself ready just in case


----------



## HopeTLioness (Feb 25, 2020)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Elvyra shook her head. "Don't go and shoot any of them just yet. God, when will any of you learn that we need these bastards _alive_..." She muttered.
> 
> Zach took one look at Doyle's head, and sighed. "Yep, that's a nasty mark right there." He said, seeing a bruise form on the Rat's forehead. Zach got out his case, and pulled a roll of medical tape out.  "There's not much I can do about your head hurting, but you obviously shouldn't be walking around."
> Umbra peeked over Zach's shoulder at Doyle.
> ...



Doyle grunted as his head was pounding. He laid his head back in the chair to try to get some relief, but it didn't work. 

"Yes, ma'am." The bearded dragon said. He soon sees the tiger and bat walked in and narrowed his eyes at them. "Hey! This is a private session! Who are you, and what do you want?!"



Seph said:


> "You should just let me go, I don't know about your money, and I don't care about your money." Augustus said as he laid back against the wall.
> 
> Augustus looked up to see that tiger walk in, the one that was with them back at HQ. He started chuckling as he looked at the tiger, then broke out into full laughter. "They just let anyone in here these days huh?" He said in between laughs.



Marshall took a good look at them and realized that they were the targets that they were after. Immediately,  he pulled out his gun at aimed it at them. "Hold it! I don't know how you two got in here without being stopped by someone, but at least you boys made it easy for us to track you guys down. Now carefully walk over to the wall and have a seat in one of those chairs." 



JackJackal said:


> meanwhile vince had watch the whole argument between paul and fia not really willing to get involved as they might have turned their anger towards him. but he still kept himself ready just in case





Captain TrashPanda said:


> Paul sighed and shook his head, disgusted with Fia and taking hold of James before returning the speech through gritted teeth. “Unlike you’s, I simply want justice, by any means... and there is justice for none when you’s nearby. I’s sure since you want to berate me for bein a murican you dun heard of lynching. You better keep that rat behind looked doors, or I’s and Benny gonna hang him.” He turned away, seething in rage as he drug James down the hall. He came to the lounge and saw Benny sitting



Fia scoffed and turned away, storming off. "Stupid American." She muttered to herself and went back to the interrogation room. When she returned, she noticed two more people came in and growled loudly. "What the hell?! Why are furs keep coming to this room?! What are those agents doing?! Honestly!"



Captain TrashPanda said:


> He came to the lounge and saw Benny sitting in anger also, tapping him on the shoulder and speaking lowly. “We’s got a ride to a hotel out front. Let’s get out of here.” He stood up and looked around, realizing Tori was gone. He grumbled and waited for Benny to get up before speaking once more. “You seen Tori? I thought she was in here...”



While Fia and Paul argued, Benny went up the elevator and into the lounge. But he got in there, he noticed both Tori and Noah are gone. He growled loudly and shout, "GAWDDAMNIT!" He turned to head out, but when he did that, his back made a loud pop and he hollered out in pain. "AHHHH! GAWDDAMN IT TO HELL!" He held he paw to his back and carefully limped over to the couch to take a seat. He sat there for a good ten minutes when Paul and James walked in. When the country coon asked where Tori went, he growled. "I have no fucking idea! Both her and Noah are gone! And I just popped my back! " He groaned and then looked up at him. "Go find them so we can get out of here."

Meanwhile, Tori and Noah was checking each floor to look for either Paul, Benny, or Doyle. They soon made it to the third floor and was walking past the interrogation room when they looked inside and saw Doyle in his wounded condition.  Tori gasped and ran into the room and towards Doyle. "MISTER DOYLE!"



GrimnCoyote said:


> Noah followed the mouse into the interrogation room. Running forward he went to the rats side. "Mr Doyle are you alright?!", he spoke worryingly.



Doyle's ears perked up as he looked to see the worried mouse and possum. "Pip? Poppet? Is that really you?" 

Fia growled as she stormed over and snatched both Tori and Noah by the arms, squeezing them in the process. "You two are not allowed in here nor are allowed to speak to the suspect directly!"

Tori squeaked and whimpered from the pain. "O-ow! You're hurting me!" Doyle hissed at the feline and yelled at her. "Get your paws off of them immediately, or you will face my wrath!"


----------



## JackJackal (Feb 25, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Doyle grunted as his head was pounding. He laid his head back in the chair to try to get some relief, but it didn't work.
> 
> "Yes, ma'am." The bearded dragon said. He soon sees the tiger and bat walked in and narrowed his eyes at them. "Hey! This is a private session! Who are you, and what do you want?!"
> 
> ...


Vince wnet up to the angry cat and tried to calm her "oi! take it easy M.s Fia I'm one for violence but i don't think you need to take it out on everyone. that being said please don't lash out at me when i say this" he said knowing this wouldn't end too well


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Feb 25, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> While Fia and Paul argued, Benny went up the elevator and into the lounge. But he got in there, he noticed both Tori and Noah are gone. He growled loudly and shout, "GAWDDAMNIT!" He turned to head out, but when he did that, his back made a loud pop and he hollered out in pain. "AHHHH! GAWDDAMN IT TO HELL!" He held he paw to his back and carefully limped over to the couch to take a seat. He sat there for a good ten minutes when Paul and James walked in. When the country coon asked where Tori went, he growled. "I have no fucking idea! Both her and Noah are gone! And I just popped my back! " He groaned and then looked up at him. "Go find them so we can get out of here."


Paul sighed and sat James down, shaking his head as everyone was losing their shit. "Take James down to the car... I's gonna go get them. James, Benny is a friend. Be nice."
James nodded and watched Paul head back out, beginning his sweep of the building. James looked to the hurt badger and spoke soft and stuttered hard. "I-I-I can help you u-up if you want... s-so we can get out front and l-leave."


HopeTLioness said:


> Meanwhile, Tori and Noah was checking each floor to look for either Paul, Benny, or Doyle. They soon made it to the third floor and was walking past the interrogation room when they looked inside and saw Doyle in his wounded condition.  Tori gasped and ran into the room and towards Doyle. "MISTER DOYLE!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Paul had searched the fifth and fourth floor and had gotten to the third floor when he heard Fia yelling and heard Tori whimper. His ears perked up and he came around a corner, seeing the feline with Tori and Noah. His eyes went wide as he snarled, speaking to Fia from about twenty feet away as Vince tried to hold her back. "YOU *DARE *HURT MAH LOVER?!? I RECKON ISS TIME I DEAL JUSTICE FOR ALL." Paul drew the .45 that he always had on him, pointing it at Fia's head and snarling, enraged by her actions as this was the breaking point. "You let go of Tori and Noah, *NOW. *You refuse to let there be the rightin' of wrongs, and then you try an' drag the luv of my life away? You let 'em go or I'll make you let 'em go, you spineless, stiffnecked, wishy-washy Italian fish." He then looked to Tori as he saw her whimpering from Fia's grip. "Don't worry huney, I gots this. I ain't lettin' no one else take you's from me... not this time."


----------



## JackJackal (Feb 25, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Paul sighed and sat James down, shaking his head as everyone was losing their shit. "Take James down to the car... I's gonna go get them. James, Benny is a friend. Be nice."
> James nodded and watched Paul head back out, beginning his sweep of the building. James looked to the hurt badger and spoke soft and stuttered hard. "I-I-I can help you u-up if you want... s-so we can get out front and l-leave."
> 
> Paul had searched the fifth and fourth floor and had gotten to the third floor when he heard Fia yelling and heard Tori whimper. His ears perked up and he came around a corner, seeing the feline with Tori and Noah. His eyes went wide as he snarled, speaking to Fia from about twenty feet away as Vince tried to hold her back. "YOU *DARE *HURT MAH LOVER?!? I RECKON ISS TIME I DEAL JUSTICE FOR ALL." Paul drew the .45 that he always had on him, pointing it at Fia's head and snarling, enraged by her actions as this was the breaking point. "You let go of Tori and Noah, *NOW. *You refuse to let there be the rightin' of wrongs, and then you try an' drag the luv of my life away? You let 'em go or I'll make you let 'em go, you spineless, stiffnecked, wishy-washy Italian feline." He then looked to Tori as he saw her whimpering from Fia's grip. "Don't worry huney, I gots this. I ain't lettin' no one else take you's from me... not this time."


vince frowned and aimed his guns at paul but kept a relativly calm face "Put them down. there's no need for this." he said trying to defuse the situation "I don't think killing someone would count as justice here. put the guns down and we'll resolve this civily. without any bloodshed"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Feb 25, 2020)

JackJackal said:


> with a smile he led the feline to his brother who looked out the window "here he is"


The tabby came up and saw Jax, in his cast but in severe pain. He looked at his leg and then looked to Jack. "...He's all patched up, so equipment-wise, I can't do much. There are some pain meds in here that he can take, he can have those." The feline opened the case up and pulled out two small pills, handing them to Jax and standing back up. He got a glass of water from one of the stewardesses and handed it to Jax also. "Here, these should do the trick. We're heading to Mi-" He coughed as he caught his error, realizing he wasn't supposed to say they were going to Milwaukee. "I mean, since we're heading to Chicago, this should cover you until we get there. Anything else I can help you gents with?"


----------



## JackJackal (Feb 25, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> The tabby came up and saw Jax, in his cast but in severe pain. He looked at his leg and then looked to Jack. "...He's all patched up, so equipment-wise, I can't do much. There are some pain meds in here that he can take, he can have those." The feline opened the case up and pulled out two small pills, handing them to Jax and standing back up. He got a glass of water from one of the stewardesses and handed it to Jax also. "Here, these should do the trick. We're heading to Mi-" He coughed as he caught his error, realizing he wasn't supposed to say they were going to Milwaukee. "I mean, since we're heading to Chicago, this should cover you until we get there. Anything else I can help you gents with?"


Jax took the pills without hesitation and sat back as he waited for them to take effect. jack caught that slip up in the Tabby's statement  but decided to ignore it. . .for now. "is there anywhere we can get some grub? I'm starving." he asked with a skeptical expresion


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Feb 25, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Paul sighed and sat James down, shaking his head as everyone was losing their shit. "Take James down to the car... I's gonna go get them. James, Benny is a friend. Be nice."
> James nodded and watched Paul head back out, beginning his sweep of the building. James looked to the hurt badger and spoke soft and stuttered hard. "I-I-I can help you u-up if you want... s-so we can get out front and l-leave."
> 
> Paul had searched the fifth and fourth floor and had gotten to the third floor when he heard Fia yelling and heard Tori whimper. His ears perked up and he came around a corner, seeing the feline with Tori and Noah. His eyes went wide as he snarled, speaking to Fia from about twenty feet away as Vince tried to hold her back. "YOU *DARE *HURT MAH LOVER?!? I RECKON ISS TIME I DEAL JUSTICE FOR ALL." Paul drew the .45 that he always had on him, pointing it at Fia's head and snarling, enraged by her actions as this was the breaking point. "You let go of Tori and Noah, *NOW. *You refuse to let there be the rightin' of wrongs, and then you try an' drag the luv of my life away? You let 'em go or I'll make you let 'em go, you spineless, stiffnecked, wishy-washy Italian fish." He then looked to Tori as he saw her whimpering from Fia's grip. "Don't worry huney, I gots this. I ain't lettin' no one else take you's from me... not this time."



Elvyra sighed, too exhausted to deal with the new comers who had come through the door, that being the Bat and White Tiger. Saldana went up to her, timidly. "Uh, excuse me, miss-"

"I know who you are, just fucking have a seat somewhere, I've got to deal with this dumbass coon and his cousins right quick." She told the both of them, shooing them away. Saldana just stood there in the corner of the room rather awkwardly. It seemed...something was happening? But he couldn't quite tell what. Jefferson finally caught Saldana's eye, and she glared daggers at him from across the way. She got up from where she was and went over to them.

_"You-" _She began, but Elvyra stopped her immediately.

"Jefferson, we are up to our necks in revenge bullshit, I don't need anymore today. Save it for until after I get my money." She told the mouse, putting a hand on her shoulder. "At this rate, I'm not even sure the Blackpaws are the ones we should be rounding up and tying down..."

Jefferson sighed, clearly agitated. "Okay ma'am. I'm sorry, I almost carried away. What else do you need me to do?" She asked steadily.

"I need you to do something very simple and easy. Lock the door to this room." She told her. "The Rat's been knocked around plenty, and I'm fucking sick and tired of people interrupting the investigation for petty shit. I want my money, and he's the only key to getting it!" Jefferson nodded, going over to the door, but not before giving Saldana another cold stare.

She took a key out of her pocket, one for emergencies only, and locked the door tight, but not before Elvyra took a notepad out of her pocket, and scribbled something quickly on it. She had stuck it to the door with a forceful slap, and then slammed the door shut, pocketing the key for herself.

The note was simple, and in easy to read handwriting:

_Cause your scene's elsewhere._

-_Highwater. 
.............................
_
Zach and Umbra had gotten everything they needed to help Doyle. Umbra had found the perfect drug to help numb the pain of a headache for a little while, and Zach was wrapping a bandage around the Mouse's head.

The drug, however, came in the form of a small vile with a flower at the bottom. "Here, sniff this for a couple of minutes and lay your head back. The pain should start to drift away after awhile." He explained.

"And don't mess with the bandages. I know you're not bleeding, but you need something to make sure the bruise doesn't get any worse than it already is." Zach told him.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Feb 25, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Charles nodded and set his head back down when she let his feathers go, watching her go get the meds. As she hummed God Save the King, Charles whistled along, smiling as she came back and handed him water and meds. “Thank you, madam. Humming God Save the King?” He downed the meds and sighed. “If you don’t mind me asking, what part of Britain are you from?”



As she was handing him the meds, she realized he was whistling along with her hums. She and nod her head when he asked her questions. "Why, yes. Yes it was. I am from Cambridge. What about you?"



Captain TrashPanda said:


> Paul sighed and sat James down, shaking his head as everyone was losing their shit. "Take James down to the car... I's gonna go get them. James, Benny is a friend. Be nice."
> 
> James nodded and watched Paul head back out, beginning his sweep of the building. James looked to the hurt badger and spoke soft and stuttered hard. "I-I-I can help you u-up if you want... s-so we can get out front and l-leave."



"Ngh...alright." Benjamin muttered and held out a paw to get helped up.



JackJackal said:


> Vince wnet up to the angry cat and tried to calm her "oi! take it easy M.s Fia I'm one for violence but i don't think you need to take it out on everyone. that being said please don't lash out at me when i say this" he said knowing this wouldn't end too well



Fia glared at the Doyle and hissed. "SILENCE!" She then glared at Vince. "There is way too much things going on and I'd be damned if I have to deal with any more bullshit today!" She glared at both the mouse and possum. "You two are coming with me, NOW!" She dragged them along and shouted to the three Pinkerton men. "Vince! Marshall! Howard! Follow me out and I want the two of you to guard the damn door!" She walked out of the room while still dragging Tori and Noah by the arm. Marshall came out with Howard and stationed himself at the door as he watched them walk away. They were walking down the hall and was heading to the elevator until Paul showed up.



Captain TrashPanda said:


> Paul had searched the fifth and fourth floor and had gotten to the third floor when he heard Fia yelling and heard Tori whimper. His ears perked up and he came around a corner, seeing the feline with Tori and Noah. His eyes went wide as he snarled, speaking to Fia from about twenty feet away as Vince tried to hold her back. "YOU DARE HURT MAH LOVER?!? I RECKON ISS TIME I DEAL JUSTICE FOR ALL." Paul drew the .45 that he always had on him, pointing it at Fia's head and snarling, enraged by her actions as this was the breaking point. "You let go of Tori and Noah, NOW. You refuse to let there be the rightin' of wrongs, and then you try an' drag the luv of my life away? You let 'em go or I'll make you let 'em go, you spineless, stiffnecked, wishy-washy Italian fish." He then looked to Tori as he saw her whimpering from Fia's grip. "Don't worry huney, I gots this. I ain't lettin' no one else take you's from me... not this time."



They stopped to look at the deranged raccoon and Marshall quickly pulled out his revolver. Fia's pupil's turned into slits in anger, and she hissed at him, "Have you lost your damn mind?! If you shoot me, you _will_ be DEAD!"   Tori shook her head and cried out to him. "Paul, no! Please, no, don't do it, love! P-please put the gun away!"



JackJackal said:


> vince frowned and aimed his guns at paul but kept a relativly calm face "Put them down. there's no need for this." he said trying to defuse the situation "I don't think killing someone would count as justice here. put the guns down and we'll resolve this civily. without any bloodshed"





Liseran Thistle said:


> Elvyra sighed, too exhausted to deal with the new comers who had come through the door, that being the Bat and White Tiger. Saldana went up to her, timidly. "Uh, excuse me, miss-"
> 
> "I know who you are, just fucking have a seat somewhere, I've got to deal with this dumbass coon and his cousins right quick." She told the both of them, shooing them away. Saldana just stood there in the corner of the room rather awkwardly. It seemed...something was happening? But he couldn't quite tell what. Jefferson finally caught Saldana's eye, and she glared daggers at him from across the way. She got up from where she was and went over to them.
> 
> ...



Marshall had his gun aimed at Paul before he noticed Elvyra came out to slapped a note on the door and went back inside to lock the door. He shook his head and looked back at the situation. Taking this opportunity and having just about enough of the country coon's nonsense, Marshall quickly fired at him twice-hitting him in the left shoulder and the right leg. Tori screamed out as she cried. "PAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUULL!!!!!!!"

Doyle was listening to Zach and Umbra's instruction and was about to sniff the vile when he suddenly heard gun shots, followed by Tori's scream. His eyes widen as his ears perked up in alarm. "TORI!" He was about to shot up to his feet until he felt a sharp pain in his head which make him cried out and laid back. "Ngh, TORI! I-I have to check and see what's wrong! Someone check to see if she and the possum is alright!" He starts panting hard from the pain with his brow sweaty. In an instant, his body started to shake as his nose starts to bleed.

When they gunshots were heard, the whole building starts to go on lock down. Agents with guns starting to head towards the area of where the shots where heard.


----------



## Seph (Feb 25, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> As she was handing him the meds, she realized he was whistling along with her hums. She and nod her head when he asked her questions. "Why, yes. Yes it was. I am from Cambridge. What about you?"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Howard obeyed her instructions, not wanting to anger the already furious cat. When he saw the raccoon back he let out an internal groan, but then he started pointing a gun at Fia. Howard quickly drew his revolver and aimed at the raccoon. But Marshall handled it for him, shooting him twice. Howard kept his gun on the raccoon, he didn’t know if he was going to shoot back or not and didn’t want to get caught off guard.

Augustus was watching them give Doyle weird drugs with interest, until he saw the fox lock the door and apparently she wanted to get down to business with Doyle. Then two gunshots went off outside, catching Augustus off guard and making him jump a little. He started letting out a low chuckle again, but didn’t say anything, he was locked in a room with some gangster who wanted money, not a situation to be running your mouth in.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Feb 25, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> They stopped to look at the deranged raccoon and Marshall quickly pulled out his revolver. Fia's pupil's turned into slits in anger, and she hissed at him, "Have you lost your damn mind?! If you shoot me, you _will_ be DEAD!"   Tori shook her head and cried out to him. "Paul, no! Please, no, don't do it, love! P-please put the gun away!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"I's gonna do what I needs to do to protect you's Tori! Iss o-" Mid-sentence, he was fired on by the komodo, yelping as the first bullet tore through his shoulder and the second through his upper thigh, leaving him unable to stand but not breaking bones as he collapsed to the floor, hollering in pain and groaning through his teeth. He held back tears of pain as he laid there for a moment, his heartbeat banging in his head like a drum. That loud thumping drowned out all other noise except his pained wheezing to him, Paul opening his eyes up as his vision was fuzzy. He slowly turned his eyes up to see a blur he could make out as Tori, Fia, and Noah. Paul put one arm forward on the ground in an army crawl, then another, dragging himself in pain and tears towards Tori. He drug himself by his arms across the 15-foot gap in between him and Tori, not able to use his legs in excruciating pain as he could hear footsteps and voices. He kept his eyes up on Tori and finally reached her, putting one massive paw on her shoe and crying, laying his head on his arm as he spoke. "...I j-just wanted you back... I's scared I's gonna lose you again... and I couldn't live with myself fur that..."


HopeTLioness said:


> As she was handing him the meds, she realized he was whistling along with her hums. She and nod her head when he asked her questions. "Why, yes. Yes it was. I am from Cambridge. What about you?"


"Just outside London, in the countryside. My father was a traveling Reverand, he wanted to live a simp-"
Charles was also cut off by gunshots, his keen ears hearing it and him standing up quickly. "If you will pardon me, madam Ariel, I believe we have a crisis situation. I would love to talk to you again... maybe go somewhere for dinner?" He winked and took off, running down the hall and down a stairwell to get to the situation.


HopeTLioness said:


> "Ngh...alright." Benjamin muttered and held out a paw to get helped up.


James slowly helped Benny up and wrapped his arm around his neck, helping him to the elevator and pressing the button to go down. They were on their way down when the shots were fired, unable to hear it as the building went into lockdown.


JackJackal said:


> Jax took the pills without hesitation and sat back as he waited for them to take effect. jack caught that slip up in the Tabby's statement  but decided to ignore it. . .for now. "is there anywhere we can get some grub? I'm starving." he asked with a skeptical expresion


The feline looked past them to see stewardesses getting ready to pass out small breakfast meals. He nodded and pointed to the back. "If you can wait for a moment, our stewardesses will bring you some food. It's not much, since this is a train... but it's better than nothing." He packed up the first aid kit and nodded to all the remnant, looking around for a moment before leaning back in and speaking softly to them all. "By the way... I know who you all are. I won't say it here, but when we get to where we are going, I will help you." He stood back up and went to the front car once more, tucking the kit away and going back to his duties.

Sash had been watching all this go down and she heard what he said, raising an eyebrow and tilting her head. She looked to Akako and whispered softly. "What does he mean, 'He knows us?' I have never seen him before..."


----------



## Seph (Feb 25, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> "I's gonna do what I needs to do to protect you's Tori! Iss o-" Mid-sentence, he was fired on by the komodo, yelping as the first bullet tore through his shoulder and the second through his upper thigh, leaving him unable to stand but not breaking bones as he collapsed to the floor, hollering in pain and groaning through his teeth. He held back tears of pain as he laid there for a moment, his heartbeat banging in his head like a drum. That loud thumping drowned out all other noise except his pained wheezing to him, Paul opening his eyes up as his vision was fuzzy. He slowly turned his eyes up to see a blur he could make out as Tori, Fia, and Noah. Paul put one arm forward on the ground in an army crawl, then another, dragging himself in pain and tears towards Tori. He drug himself by his arms across the 15-foot gap in between him and Tori, not able to use his legs in excruciating pain as he could hear footsteps and voices. He kept his eyes up on Tori and finally reached her, putting one massive paw on her shoe and crying, laying his head on his arm as he spoke. "...I j-just wanted you back... I's scared I's gonna lose you again... and I couldn't live with myself fur that..."
> 
> "Just outside London, in the countryside. My father was a traveling Reverand, he wanted to live a simp-"
> Charles was also cut off by gunshots, his keen ears hearing it and him standing up quickly. "If you will pardon me, madam Ariel, I believe we have a crisis situation. I would love to talk to you again... maybe go somewhere for dinner?" He winked and took off, running down the hall and down a stairwell to get to the situation.
> ...


Sal had been sleeping for most of the ride until he was woken up by talking near him. He looked up to see the conductor standing near them. Sal watched him tiredly as he heard him talk about them getting food. Then he said something about knowing them. Sal looked at him with squinted eyes as he eyed the little cat. He looked over at the wolf girl who didn’t seem to understand the simplest of hints. “He knows you whitepaws.” Sal said shaking his head that he had explain this to her.


----------



## JackJackal (Feb 25, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> The feline looked past them to see stewardesses getting ready to pass out small breakfast meals. He nodded and pointed to the back. "If you can wait for a moment, our stewardesses will bring you some food. It's not much, since this is a train... but it's better than nothing." He packed up the first aid kit and nodded to all the remnant, looking around for a moment before leaning back in and speaking softly to them all. "By the way... I know who you all are. I won't say it here, but when we get to where we are going, I will help you." He stood back up and went to the front car once more, tucking the kit away and going back to his duties.


Jack grined and sat down glad to know a new ally was near and going to help "Looks like we're in good paws brother" Jack said only to see the elder bro frown "You trust too easily. what if he's a spy?" This made Jack frown "Oh like your one to talk? if i recal correctly someone was an MS assassin and is the reason we got involved in all this in the first place! Not to mention the cause of my madness coming back!" he snapped making jax wilt "look to yourself first brother. you are not without fault"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Feb 25, 2020)

Seph said:


> Sal had been sleeping for most of the ride until he was woken up by talking near him. He looked up to see the conductor standing near them. Sal watched him tiredly as he heard him talk about them getting food. Then he said something about knowing them. Sal looked at him with squinted eyes as he eyed the little cat. He looked over at the wolf girl who didn’t seem to understand the simplest of hints. “He knows you whitepaws.” Sal said shaking his head that he had explain this to her.





JackJackal said:


> Jack grined and sat down glad to know a new ally was near and going to help "Looks like we're in good paws brother" Jack said only to see the elder bro frown "You trust too easily. what if he's a spy?" This made Jack frown "Oh like your one to talk? if i recal correctly someone was an MS assassin and is the reason we got involved in all this in the first place! Not to mention the cause of my madness coming back!" he snapped making jax wilt "look to yourself first brother. you are not without fault"


"Oh well myyyyyy bad, you big fat _cyka._ After Phoenix, anyone can be spy, anyone can be liar." She nodded with Jax point but shrugged her shoulders. "Let's hope he is true... I need truth for once." She yawned and laid back in her seat, closing her eyes and trying to sleep.


----------



## Seph (Feb 25, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> "Oh well myyyyyy bad, you big fat _cyka._ After Phoenix, anyone can be spy, anyone can be liar." She nodded with Jax point but shrugged her shoulders. "Let's hope he is true... I need truth for once." She yawned and laid back in her seat, closing her eyes and trying to sleep.


Sal let out a hearty laugh, “I knew a couple Russians in the war.” Sal said, laughing. “They always said,” Sal said before continuing in a Russian accent. “Drink Vodka comrade!” Sal said laughing. “So where’s the vodka comrade?” Sal asked her jokingly.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Feb 25, 2020)

Seph said:


> Sal let out a hearty laugh, “I knew a couple Russians in the war.” Sal said, laughing. “They always said,” Sal said before continuing in a Russian accent. “Drink Vodka comrade!” Sal said laughing. “So where’s the vodka comrade?” Sal asked her jokingly.


"до твоей задницы, (_do tvoyey zadnitsy, "Up your ass,")" _was Sash's only response, snuggling into Akako, and trying to sleep.


----------



## Seph (Feb 25, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> "до твоей задницы, (_do tvoyey zadnitsy, "Up your ass,")" _was Sash's only response, snuggling into Akako, and trying to sleep.


Sal nodded along as she spoke gibberish to him. “Oh I see, well good luck with that.” Sal said as he laid his head back on the seat. He was hangry and tired, and trying to talk to a sober Russian never made for a very good conversation.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Feb 25, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> "Just outside London, in the countryside. My father was a traveling Reverand, he wanted to live a simp-"
> Charles was also cut off by gunshots, his keen ears hearing it and him standing up quickly. "If you will pardon me, madam Ariel, I believe we have a crisis situation. I would love to talk to you again... maybe go somewhere for dinner?" He winked and took off, running down the hall and down a stairwell to get to the situation.



At the same time, gunshots where heard as he ears perked up, and catching the faint scent of gunpowder and blood. She then looked to Charles as he excuses himself. Then he made a comment of going to dinner with her and wink before he left, which made her eyes widen in surprise and just stood there in silence. Then her tail wagged happily.




Captain TrashPanda said:


> James slowly helped Benny up and wrapped his arm around his neck, helping him to the elevator and pressing the button to go down. They were on their way down when the shots were fired, unable to hear it as the building went into lockdown.



With James' help, they got onto the elevator and headed down the ground floor. As they waited, the old badger cleared his throat. "Thanks fer this. My body is gettin' up there in age. Ain't as young and strong like you. Names Benjamin, by the way. I think we've met back at the diner."




Captain TrashPanda said:


> "I's gonna do what I needs to do to protect you's Tori! Iss o-" Mid-sentence, he was fired on by the komodo, yelping as the first bullet tore through his shoulder and the second through his upper thigh, leaving him unable to stand but not breaking bones as he collapsed to the floor, hollering in pain and groaning through his teeth. He held back tears of pain as he laid there for a moment, his heartbeat banging in his head like a drum. That loud thumping drowned out all other noise except his pained wheezing to him, Paul opening his eyes up as his vision was fuzzy. He slowly turned his eyes up to see a blur he could make out as Tori, Fia, and Noah. Paul put one arm forward on the ground in an army crawl, then another, dragging himself in pain and tears towards Tori. He drug himself by his arms across the 15-foot gap in between him and Tori, not able to use his legs in excruciating pain as he could hear footsteps and voices. He kept his eyes up on Tori and finally reached her, putting one massive paw on her shoe and crying, laying his head on his arm as he spoke. "...I j-just wanted you back... I's scared I's gonna lose you again... and I couldn't live with myself fur that..."



Marshall kept his gun aimed at him as he uncomfortably watch the raccoon crawl over, heading towards the group. He was getting ready to shoot him again when he noticed him crying and heading towards the mouse. He sighed and shook his head while he continued to watch. Tori watched as her lover crawled over to her as tears streamed down her cheeks. Once he had finally made it to her, Tori shook Fia off of her, in which the feline let go, and kneel down to hug him by the head. She held him close as she kissed him on top of his head lovingly. "Oh, Paul. Paul, you will not lose me. I'm here now. I love you so much. Nothing in this world will ever break us apart. I love you to the moon and back."

Soon, agents finally made it to the scene to see the raccoon with shot wounds. One of them looked to Fia and asked, "We heard gunshots! Is this the suspect?" Fia sighed and looked down at the pitiful state the raccoon in. "Yes, this is him. Take him to the holding cell to stay for the night. There's a doctor in one of the lounge area. Have him to tend to his wounds immediately." 

"Yes, ma'am!" he replied and four of the agents came over to get Paul up. Tori shook her head as she held onto her lover and start begging them not to take him. "No, please, no! He didn't mean any of this! He just wanted to be with me and take me home! Please don't take him away!" She started crying as one of the agents pried her off of Paul as they other grabbed him by both arms, and the side of his overalls before dragging him away. Tori cried even harder as she watched them take him away as he held her stomach with one arm and covered her mouth with the other, crying her heart out.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Feb 26, 2020)

_


Liseran Thistle said:



			Elvyra sighed, too exhausted to deal with the new comers who had come through the door, that being the Bat and White Tiger. Saldana went up to her, timidly. "Uh, excuse me, miss-"

"I know who you are, just fucking have a seat somewhere, I've got to deal with this dumbass coon and his cousins right quick." She told the both of them, shooing them away. Saldana just stood there in the corner of the room rather awkwardly. It seemed...something was happening? But he couldn't quite tell what. Jefferson finally caught Saldana's eye, and she glared daggers at him from across the way. She got up from where she was and went over to them.

"You-" She began, but Elvyra stopped her immediately.

"Jefferson, we are up to our necks in revenge bullshit, I don't need anymore today. Save it for until after I get my money." She told the mouse, putting a hand on her shoulder. "At this rate, I'm not even sure the Blackpaws are the ones we should be rounding up and tying down..."

Jefferson sighed, clearly agitated. "Okay ma'am. I'm sorry, I almost carried away. What else do you need me to do?" She asked steadily.

"I need you to do something very simple and easy. Lock the door to this room." She told her. "The Rat's been knocked around plenty, and I'm fucking sick and tired of people interrupting the investigation for petty shit. I want my money, and he's the only key to getting it!" Jefferson nodded, going over to the door, but not before giving Saldana another cold stare.

She took a key out of her pocket, one for emergencies only, and locked the door tight, but not before Elvyra took a notepad out of her pocket, and scribbled something quickly on it. She had stuck it to the door with a forceful slap, and then slammed the door shut, pocketing the key for herself.

The note was simple, and in easy to read handwriting:

Cause your scene's elsewhere.

-Highwater. 
.............................

Zach and Umbra had gotten everything they needed to help Doyle. Umbra had found the perfect drug to help numb the pain of a headache for a little while, and Zach was wrapping a bandage around the Mouse's head.

The drug, however, came in the form of a small vile with a flower at the bottom. "Here, sniff this for a couple of minutes and lay your head back. The pain should start to drift away after awhile." He explained.

"And don't mess with the bandages. I know you're not bleeding, but you need something to make sure the bruise doesn't get any worse than it already is." Zach told him.
		
Click to expand...




HopeTLioness said:



			At the same time, gunshots where heard as he ears perked up, and catching the faint scent of gunpowder and blood. She then looked to Charles as he excuses himself. Then he made a comment of going to dinner with her and wink before he left, which made her eyes widen in surprise and just stood there in silence. Then her tail wagged happily.




With James' help, they got onto the elevator and headed down the ground floor. As they waited, the old badger cleared his throat. "Thanks fer this. My body is gettin' up there in age. Ain't as young and strong like you. Names Benjamin, by the way. I think we've met back at the diner."




Marshall kept his gun aimed at him as he uncomfortably watch the raccoon crawl over, heading towards the group. He was getting ready to shoot him again when he noticed him crying and heading towards the mouse. He sighed and shook his head while he continued to watch. Tori watched as her lover crawled over to her as tears streamed down her cheeks. Once he had finally made it to her, Tori shook Fia off of her, in which the feline let go, and kneel down to hug him by the head. She held him close as she kissed him on top of his head lovingly. "Oh, Paul. Paul, you will not lose me. I'm here now. I love you so much. Nothing in this world will ever break us apart. I love you to the moon and back."

Soon, agents finally made it to the scene to see the raccoon with shot wounds. One of them looked to Fia and asked, "We heard gunshots! Is this the suspect?" Fia sighed and looked down at the pitiful state the raccoon in. "Yes, this is him. Take him to the holding cell to stay for the night. There's a doctor in one of the lounge area. Have him to tend to his wounds immediately."

"Yes, ma'am!" he replied and four of the agents came over to get Paul up. Tori shook her head as she held onto her lover and start begging them not to take him. "No, please, no! He didn't mean any of this! He just wanted to be with me and take me home! Please don't take him away!" She started crying as one of the agents pried her off of Paul as they other grabbed him by both arms, and the side of his overalls before dragging him away. Tori cried even harder as she watched them take him away as he held her stomach with one arm and covered her mouth with the other, crying her heart out.
		
Click to expand...


What a whiney bastard, _Miguel slouched down from the wall onto the floor, _have some dignity raccoon. Even I know that a fucking interrogation requires that both parties remain alive. _The tiger shook his in irritation and waited silently.

___________________________________________________________



Captain TrashPanda said:


> Sash had been watching all this go down and she heard what he said, raising an eyebrow and tilting her head. She looked to Akako and whispered softly. "What does he mean, 'He knows us?' I have never seen him before..."



Akako groggily awoke from her nap. Half asleep she looked around for Sashenka before realising she was already next to her. "What's going on?", she said in a mumbled voice, "who knows what?"

___________________________________________________________

Motorcycle tires tear up a country road as the kitsune in black speeds onwards. Soon coming to a complete stop she steps of and looks around. All around her are open fields, farm houses, and small shops. Taking a final glance at her map Kyo goes on foot into one of the many fields.

"Take it easy now", an elderly rabbit says as she holds a plate of cookies, "we don't need you getting cut by the wreckage out there. And besides the police said they'd handle it and not to worry".

Her husband looks back and smiles, "just getting a look honey. If it damaged the land I'd want to plan around it once crop season comes". Suddenly he looks to the distance and squints. "Huh?", he utters before waving and calling for their attention, "need anything".

Kyo was about to look through the now destroyed aircraft before being halted by the rabbit. Hesitantly she walks over to the couple. "My isn't a bit early for Halloween costumes", the man laughs.

"Oh be nice", the female rabbit said reprimanding him. "I'm terribly sorry you just look a bit...eccentric. My husband mean nothing by it".

"Hehe yeah my bad, sometimes I just speak without thinking first. So do you need something?".

The three tailed kitsune dug through her pockets before pulling up an image of a Sabrina. "This white cat...", she pointed at the picture, "...what happened to her?".

The couple looked at each other then back at Kyo and at each other again. "Oh...", they nearly said in unison. The woman rubbed her head, "I'm terribly sorry but...she's dead".

"Dead?", was her only response to the answer.

"She's buried in the cemetery now", he pointed towards the graveyard. "Once again I'm sorry if she meant anything to you".

Kyo stood for a moment motionless as she though. Her mask covering even the slightest of facial movements. Her pause hung by her side not even swaying in the wind. Finally done she bowed and began to walk away, "thank you for the information".

"Hey wait!", yelled the elderly man grabbing her arm. "How about you come inside for a minute", he said with an innocent smile, "we have all day and we'd love to chat".

"Whuh?", nearly grabbing her gun she forced herself to ignore her reflexes. "No, I must give this information to-", she was soon being dragged by the old man.

"Oh I'm sure you have plenty of time for that", the old lady spoke sweetly, "come on in. I just baked some cookies and there's no way my husband and I can eat all of them alone".

"You don't understand", she pleaded as she was pulled into their house. _This is very embarrassing_, the kitsune thought, _thank luck my father isn't here to see his top Shikkõ-Sha being bested by two old rabbits._


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Feb 26, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> With James' help, they got onto the elevator and headed down the ground floor. As they waited, the old badger cleared his throat. "Thanks fer this. My body is gettin' up there in age. Ain't as young and strong like you. Names Benjamin, by the way. I think we've met back at the diner."


James just kept his eyes down at the floor, not really remembering before prison. He just nodded slightly and spoke softly, like a timid child. “D-Don’t mention it... m-my name is James...” He looked up as the elevator dinged as it came to the ground floor, adjusting his hold on Benny’s arm around his neck as he got ready to get out.


HopeTLioness said:


> Marshall kept his gun aimed at him as he uncomfortably watch the raccoon crawl over, heading towards the group. He was getting ready to shoot him again when he noticed him crying and heading towards the mouse. He sighed and shook his head while he continued to watch. Tori watched as her lover crawled over to her as tears streamed down her cheeks. Once he had finally made it to her, Tori shook Fia off of her, in which the feline let go, and kneel down to hug him by the head. She held him close as she kissed him on top of his head lovingly. "Oh, Paul. Paul, you will not lose me. I'm here now. I love you so much. Nothing in this world will ever break us apart. I love you to the moon and back."
> 
> Soon, agents finally made it to the scene to see the raccoon with shot wounds. One of them looked to Fia and asked, "We heard gunshots! Is this the suspect?" Fia sighed and looked down at the pitiful state the raccoon in. "Yes, this is him. Take him to the holding cell to stay for the night. There's a doctor in one of the lounge area. Have him to tend to his wounds immediately."
> 
> "Yes, ma'am!" he replied and four of the agents came over to get Paul up. Tori shook her head as she held onto her lover and start begging them not to take him. "No, please, no! He didn't mean any of this! He just wanted to be with me and take me home! Please don't take him away!" She started crying as one of the agents pried her off of Paul as they other grabbed him by both arms, and the side of his overalls before dragging him away. Tori cried even harder as she watched them take him away as he held her stomach with one arm and covered her mouth with the other, crying her heart out.


Paul closed his eyes as a small smile crossed his face, feeling Tori’s warmth as she hugged his head. Her voice was echoey in his head, his vision slowly turning into tunnel vision as he was bleeding out. He couldn’t fight the agents as they pulled him and Tori away, hanging his head and coughing as he was drug away. He forced his head up and looked to his mouse lover as he was taken away. “I-I loves you Tori... I’s gonna be back. They ain’t gonna hold me forever... I’s comin’ back for you...” He looked to Fia with pain and anger in his eyes before looking back to the ground, being drug along somewhere that he didn't know where. 
Charles had come down the steps with his gun drawn as he saw Paul being drug away, watching him before holstering his pistol and slowly walking to the weeping Tori, angry Fia, and uneasy Marshall. He looked down to see a blood trail from Paul, sighing and looking up to the three. "...I came as fast as my little legs could carry me. I was getting tended to by the nurse. What happened?"


Seph said:


> Sal nodded along as she spoke gibberish to him. “Oh I see, well good luck with that.” Sal said as he laid his head back on the seat. He was hangry and tired, and trying to talk to a sober Russian never made for a very good conversation.





GrimnCoyote said:


> Akako groggily awoke from her nap. Half asleep she looked around for Sashenka before realising she was already next to her. "What's going on?", she said in a mumbled voice, "who knows what?"


Sash looked up to her from laying in her nap and flicked her tail in the direction of the conductor. "That feline... said he knew us. That we are Whitepaws. It makes me uneasy... that the whole crash, the town, the train, it is set-up... not 'good vibes,' as American say."


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Feb 26, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Sash looked up to her from laying in her nap and flicked her tail in the direction of the conductor. "That feline... said he knew us. That we are Whitepaws. It makes me uneasy... that the whole crash, the town, the train, it is set-up... not 'good vibes,' as American say."



"It does seem odd", Akako said bringing herself back to an awakened state. "But it is a rather strange idea that everything is fabricated. Perhaps this is just a coincidence that we are on a WhitePaw train and we should thank luck the situation went this way".


----------



## Seph (Feb 26, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> At the same time, gunshots where heard as he ears perked up, and catching the faint scent of gunpowder and blood. She then looked to Charles as he excuses himself. Then he made a comment of going to dinner with her and wink before he left, which made her eyes widen in surprise and just stood there in silence. Then her tail wagged happily.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Howard watched on awkwardly, it took a while for the raccoon to even make it to her and he had to watch him painfully drag himself over the floor. Then they had a moment and agents came to take him away. Howard put away his revolver and looked to Fia to know what to do next. That was a pretty awkward thing to witness while pointing a gun at someone and Howard didn’t remember what she wanted them to do.


GrimnCoyote said:


> "It does seem odd", Akako said bringing herself back to an awakened state. "But it is a rather strange idea that everything is fabricated. Perhaps this is just a coincidence that we are on a WhitePaw train and we should thank luck the situation went this way".


Sal looked up at her and squinted at her. He looked at her for a good few seconds before putting his head back again. “Where’s the food?” Sal asked, weird people said weird thing so he didn’t think much of it.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Feb 26, 2020)

Noah was scared of the whole situation. Terrified someone would get hurt, maimed, or killed. His lip quivered and body shuddered as he clung to Tori's arm. "This is too much", he whispered in need of comfort, "too much, I'm s-scared".


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Feb 26, 2020)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "It does seem odd", Akako said bringing herself back to an awakened state. "But it is a rather strange idea that everything is fabricated. Perhaps this is just a coincidence that we are on a WhitePaw train and we should thank luck the situation went this way".





Seph said:


> Howard watched on awkwardly, it took a while for the raccoon to even make it to her and he had to watch him painfully drag himself over the floor. Then they had a moment and agents came to take him away. Howard put away his revolver and looked to Fia to know what to do next. That was a pretty awkward thing to witness while pointing a gun at someone and Howard didn’t remember what she wanted them to do.
> 
> Sal looked up at her and squinted at her. He looked at her for a good few seconds before putting his head back again. “Where’s the food?” Sal asked, weird people said weird thing so he didn’t think much of it.



"I do not know... it seems suspicious," Sash said, snuggling her a bit more as she yawned and just laid there, not wanting to sleep now since Akako was awake.
As she finished up and Sal asked where was the food, two female stewardesses, both gray wolves, came up pushing carts with breakfast food. There was some cold yogurt, nuts, and fruits. One came to Sal, another to Sash and Akako. 
“Good morning sir, could I interest you in some cold breakfast?”
“Good morning ladies, would you like some fruit and yogurt for breakfast?”


----------



## Seph (Feb 26, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> "I do not know... it seems suspicious," Sash said, snuggling her a bit more as she yawned and just laid there, not wanting to sleep now since Akako was awake.
> As she finished up and Sal asked where was the food, two female stewardesses, both gray wolves, came up pushing carts with breakfast food. There was some cold yogurt, nuts, and fruits. One came to Sal, another to Sash and Akako.
> “Good morning sir, could I interest you in some cold breakfast?”
> “Good morning ladies, would you like some fruit and yogurt for breakfast?”


Sal shot his head up, and looked over the selection before him. Sal started grabbing food and ended up with 2 yogurts, 3 apples, 2 oranges, 3 pears, and a large assortment of nuts. “Thank you.” Sal said to her as he finished grabbing his food and started on the yogurt.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Feb 26, 2020)

Seph said:


> Sal shot his head up, and looked over the selection before him. Sal started grabbing food and ended up with 2 yogurts, 3 apples, 2 oranges, 3 pears, and a large assortment of nuts. “Thank you,” Sal said to her as he finished grabbing his food and started on the yogurt.


The wolfess was not surprised he got so much food, taking half of her cart, but in the almost savage way he took it. She raised her eyebrows and spoke after a short silence and watching him start slurping down yogurt. "Y-you're welcome..." She shook her head and moved up, looking to the Jackals. "Can I get you gentlemen anything? I have some fruits, nuts, and yogurt."

Sash looked up to her fellow wolf and nodded, taking a ripe green apple, a banana, and a thing of yogurt. She looked to Akako and waited to see if she wanted anything.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Feb 26, 2020)

"Do you have any hot rice ma'am?", Akako asked naively. Looking over the cart she attempted to search for the item.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Feb 26, 2020)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "Do you have any hot rice ma'am?", Akako asked naively. Looking over the cart she attempted to search for the item.


The wolf*ess* shook her head and spoke softly and politely. "No ma'am, I'm afraid not. We don't carry anything hot on this train. We have fruits, nuts, and yogurt."


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Feb 26, 2020)

The kitsune sighed, "I guess I'll have some yogurt then". The girl held out her hands awaiting her food.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Feb 26, 2020)

GrimnCoyote said:


> The kitsune sighed, "I guess I'll have some yogurt then". The girl held out her hands awaiting her food.


The stewardess nodded and handed her a cup of yogurt. "Here you go, ma'am. Enjoy it." She smiled and pushed her cart along, now coming to the jackals. "Good morning gentlemen. Can I interest you in some fruits, nuts, or yogurt?"


----------



## HopeTLioness (Feb 26, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James just kept his eyes down at the floor, not really remembering before prison. He just nodded slightly and spoke softly, like a timid child. “D-Don’t mention it... m-my name is James...” He looked up as the elevator dinged as it came to the ground floor, adjusting his hold on Benny’s arm around his neck as he got ready to get out.



Benjamin and James were about to exit the elevator when a group of agents with guns pointing at them.

"FREEZE!"

"WHAT IN TAR NATION?!?!" Benjamin yelled as he looked around surprised and irritated. 

"The building is on lock down. Please slowly come out of the elevator and wait for further instructions." a black bear agent commanded.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

On the sixth floor, Cameron the Chameleon was relaxing on a couch, waiting for the others to return when a male calico cat walked in to get him. "Excuse me, but are you the doctor that was with the Whitepaw group?"




Seph said:


> Howard watched on awkwardly, it took a while for the raccoon to even make it to her and he had to watch him painfully drag himself over the floor. Then they had a moment and agents came to take him away. Howard put away his revolver and looked to Fia to know what to do next. That was a pretty awkward thing to witness while pointing a gun at someone and Howard didn’t remember what she wanted them to do.





GrimnCoyote said:


> Noah was scared of the whole situation. Terrified someone would get hurt, maimed, or killed. His lip quivered and body shuddered as he clung to Tori's arm. "This is too much", he whispered in need of comfort, "too much, I'm s-scared".





Captain TrashPanda said:


> Paul closed his eyes as a small smile crossed his face, feeling Tori’s warmth as she hugged his head. Her voice was echoey in his head, his vision slowly turning into tunnel vision as he was bleeding out. He couldn’t fight the agents as they pulled him and Tori away, hanging his head and coughing as he was drug away. He forced his head up and looked to his mouse lover as he was taken away. “I-I loves you Tori... I’s gonna be back. They ain’t gonna hold me forever... I’s comin’ back for you...” He looked to Fia with pain and anger in his eyes before looking back to the ground, being drug along somewhere that he didn't know where.
> Charles had come down the steps with his gun drawn as he saw Paul being drug away, watching him before holstering his pistol and slowly walking to the weeping Tori, angry Fia, and uneasy Marshall. He looked down to see a blood trail from Paul, sighing and looking up to the three. "...I came as fast as my little legs could carry me. I was getting tended to by the nurse. What happened?"




Tori went into Noah's arms and held him tight. She cried hard and buried the side of her face into his neck. Fia looked at them before looking back at the raccoon. She only gave him a hard stare as the agents dragged him away. Then she looked over to see Charles coming up and asked her questions. She only sighed and said, "Way too many thing that happened that I cannot process it nor I care to. Anyway, I'm glad that you are back and safe, but I have another assignment for you to do. Can you please escort these two downstairs to the car and go with them back to the hotel? Make sure they stay there. I also provided rooms for you and your co-workers. It will be under my name: Fiametta Bianchi." She then looked to Vince and Howard. "You two go with them as well." She pulled out her business card and hands it over to the small owl. "Once you get settled in, call me."

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

On the fourth floor, Paul got his things confiscated, fingers printed, and was put into bed in one of the cells. They shut the door and walked away, leaving the raccoon alone and in pain.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Feb 26, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> On the sixth floor, Cameron the Chameleon was relaxing on a couch, waiting for the others to return when a male calico cat walked in to get him. "Excuse me, but are you the doctor that was with the Whitepaw group".



"Yes doctor, the WhitePaw's brought me here", he said sliding a chess piece. "Care to play?", the lizard looked up then got up, "no, injured yes. Must follow you to rest".


----------



## HopeTLioness (Feb 26, 2020)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "Yes doctor, the WhitePaw's brought me here", he said sliding a chess piece. "Care to play?", the lizard looked up then got up, "no, injured yes. Must follow you to rest".



The Calico noticed his broken English and asked, "Do you speak another language? _Français_? _Español_? _Deutsche? Português?_"


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Feb 26, 2020)

"I parler muchos talen senhor" (I speak many languages sir), Cameron said in all the languages the cat mentioned. "Just prefer this way, easier for me. Like bullet points, gets to point, doesn't waste time".


----------



## HopeTLioness (Feb 26, 2020)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "I parler muchos talen senhor" (I speak many languages sir), Cameron said in all the languages the cat mentioned. "Just prefer this way, easier for me. Like bullet points, gets to point, doesn't waste time".



"Ah, I see. Then please come with me." He lead the way as he starts filling him in. "There was a conflict that was happening in the building by a problematic guest. He was taken down and was put in a holding cell on the fourth floor. He has suffered gun shots. He's an American, and they tend to be obnoxious. So please be very careful." They soon made it to the fourth floor and to Paul's cell. A guard opened it as four agents walked in and stood inside, watching the raccoon. The Calico walked in and showed the doctor to him. "Here he is, doctor."


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Feb 26, 2020)

"Ah, you", he snarked in monotone, "suspected". Knealing down he gave the raccoon a visual once over. "Minor muscular damage, no organ damage, no skeletal damage, hmmmm. Non lethal shots, easily saved if treated".


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Feb 26, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Benjamin and James were about to exit the elevator when a group of agents with guns pointing at them.
> 
> "FREEZE!"
> 
> ...


As James heard the doors ding, he was about to step out when he looked up to see many guns trained on him and big, buff furs yelling at him. He took a sharp inhale as his broken mind began to misprocess everything around him. Instead of seeing a bear and agents, he saw the guards who relentlessly beat him up in the prison, pointing guns in his direction. His eyes went wide and his skin went pale, going cold to the touch as fear enveloped him. He started to shiver, getting Benny's arm off of his neck and slowly starting to back up. "No... no... I d-didn't do anything wrong..." He backed into the elevator wall and realized he was cornered, causing him to slowly slide his back down the wall and sit on the floor. He tucked his head in between his knees and put his hands over his head, turning into a ball as he shuttered and tried to hold himself together and not let his inner demons free. "P-P-Please don't kill me... I've done nothing wrong... I've done nothing wrong!" he said, refusing to budge and staying put on the floor.


HopeTLioness said:


> Tori went into Noah's arms and held him tight. She cried hard and buried the side of her face into his neck. Fia looked at them before looking back at the raccoon. She only gave him a hard stare as the agents dragged him away. Then she looked over to see Charles coming up and asked her questions. She only sighed and said, "Way too many things that happened that I cannot process it, nor I care to. Anyway, I'm glad that you are back and safe, but I have another assignment for you to do. Can you please escort these two downstairs to the car and go with them back to the hotel? Make sure they stay there. I also provided rooms for you and your co-workers. It will be under my name: Fiametta Bianchi." She then looked to Vince and Howard. "You two go with them as well." She pulled out her business card and hands it over to the small owl. "Once you get settled in, call me."


Charles nodded and took the card. "Certainly, madam Fia." He saw how emotional Tori was and he cleared his throat, trying to not be rude or interrupt the moment as he motioned for the rat and the bird.
"Lads, madam, let us be on our way. I'm sure that tra- I mean, raccoon, will be just fine. It is getting late... and we need to get out of here." He led the way to the staircase and flashed his Pinkerton badge whenever someone tried stopping him, walking on and heading down to the car. He finally got to the car outside and opened the door for them, waiting for them to get in so he could squeeze in whatever seat was left.


HopeTLioness said:


> On the fourth floor, Paul got his things confiscated, fingers printed, and was put into bed in one of the cells. They shut the door and walked away, leaving the raccoon alone and in pain.


As Paul was drug away, everything was a blur to him. He remembered his gun getting taken, paws being printed and drug along the halls as he left a blood trail. He was set in a bed as the guards left, leaving him in the cold, bleeding, and in pain. He slowly started to come around and he felt his shoulder, grimacing in pain but not feeling anything broken. 


HopeTLioness said:


> "Ah, I see. Then please come with me." He leads the way as he starts filling him in. "There was a conflict that was happening in the building by a problematic guest. He was taken down and was put in a holding cell on the fourth floor. He has suffered gunshots. He's an American, and they tend to be obnoxious. So please be very careful." They soon made it to the fourth floor and to Paul's cell. A guard opened it as four agents walked in and stood inside, watching the raccoon. The Calico walked in and showed the doctor to him. "Here he is, doctor."





GrimnCoyote said:


> "Ah, you", he snarked in monotone, "suspected". Kneeling down he gave the raccoon a visual once over. "Minor muscular damage, no organ damage, no skeletal damage, hmmm. Non-lethal shots, easily saved if treated".


Paul was about to tear up the sheets to make bandages when he heard footsteps coming his way, causing him to lie back down and act like he wasn't planning anything. He stared back at the agents when he saw the chameleon walk in. He rolled his eyes at his snark and shook his head. "Yea, howdy fuckin' do to you too, lizard." He layed back down and wanted to spit at the agents, but since he was in their house he knew that was not the best idea. "You's come to marvel what happens when a coon just wants his luver back and go home and gets shot for it?"


----------



## Seph (Feb 26, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Tori went into Noah's arms and held him tight. She cried hard and buried the side of her face into his neck. Fia looked at them before looking back at the raccoon. She only gave him a hard stare as the agents dragged him away. Then she looked over to see Charles coming up and asked her questions. She only sighed and said, "Way too many thing that happened that I cannot process it nor I care to. Anyway, I'm glad that you are back and safe, but I have another assignment for you to do. Can you please escort these two downstairs to the car and go with them back to the hotel? Make sure they stay there. I also provided rooms for you and your co-workers. It will be under my name: Fiametta Bianchi." She then looked to Vince and Howard. "You two go with them as well." She pulled out her business card and hands it over to the small owl. "Once you get settled in, call me."





Captain TrashPanda said:


> "Lads, madam, let us be on our way. I'm sure that tra- I mean, raccoon, will be just fine. It is getting late... and we need to get out of here." He led the way to the staircase and flashed his Pinkerton badge whenever someone tried stopping him, walking on and heading down to the car. He finally got to the car outside and opened the door for them, waiting for them to get in so he could squeeze in whatever seat was left.


"Yeah..." Howard said as he sidestepped the crying mouse and joined Charles as they left the building. "Quite a day huh?" Howard said as they got in the car.


Captain TrashPanda said:


> The wolfess was not surprised he got so much food, taking half of her cart, but in the almost savage way he took it. She raised her eyebrows and spoke after a short silence and watching him start slurping down yogurt. "Y-you're welcome..." She shook her head and moved up, looking to the Jackals. "Can I get you gentlemen anything? I have some fruits, nuts, and yogurt."


Sal started eating the food with the speed of a larger than normal, overweight bear who hadn't eaten in a while, and had all the apples finished in just that short time, he didn't bother to eat around the core of the apples, too much work. Once Sal had the fruits finished he looked back to the cart and realized that he had missed the peaches on his first run. He leaned over to where he could reach the cart and plucked a couple peaches off before going to his seat. Sal didn't care if anybody noticed, he was hungry and none of the people around him scared him at all.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Feb 26, 2020)

Seph said:


> Sal started eating the food with the speed of a larger than normal, overweight bear who hadn't eaten in a while and had all the apples finished in just that short time, he didn't bother to eat around the core of the apples, too much work. Once Sal had the fruits finished he looked back to the cart and realized that he had missed the peaches on his first run. He leaned over to where he could reach the cart and plucked a couple of peaches off before going to his seat. Sal didn't care if anybody noticed, he was hungry and none of the people around him scared him at all.


The wolfess was about to role on when Sal came over and took a few peaches. She wasn't going to ask, nor fight him. She just shrugged her shoulders after he took them and moved up to Peter, still looking into the distance as she cleared her throat and spoke softly. "Excuse me, sir? Would you like some food?"


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Feb 26, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Paul was about to tear up the sheets to make bandages when he heard footsteps coming his way, causing him to lie back down and act like he wasn't planning anything. He stared back at the agents when he saw the chameleon walk in. He rolled his eyes at his snark and shook his head. "Yea, howdy fuckin' do to you too, lizard." He layed back down and wanted to spit at the agents, but since he was in their house he knew that was not the best idea. "You's come to marvel what happens when a coon just wants his luver back and go home and gets shot for it?"



Cameron's face looked uninterested and uncaring. "Insults, safety mechanisms", he commented, "last resort to protect pride".


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Feb 26, 2020)

GrimnCoyote said:


> Cameron's face looked uninterested and uncaring. "Insults, safety mechanisms", he commented, "last resort to protect pride".


"Oh trust me, if I's wanted to insult you I'd have called you everythang but a lizard. I knows you a doctor, I's a hearin' people talk. You's gonna stand high 'n mighty or is you's gonna do your job?" Paul said, wishing he had something to throw at this annoying doctor.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Feb 26, 2020)

"Impulsive", he said getting out his twizzers. One by one he removed the bullets and disinfected the would. Using a sewing needle he threaded each hole shut. "Don't move effected parts, will be painful. I am done, will leave soon, unless less rude". Grabbing his things he got to his feet, "also, word your insult your looking for involves my speech pattern. Mean not hurtful, won't injure feelings".


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Feb 26, 2020)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "Impulsive", he said getting out his tweezers. One by one he removed the bullets and disinfected the would. Using a sewing needle he threaded each hole shut. "Don't move affected parts, will be painful. I am done, will leave soon, unless less rude". Grabbing his things he got to his feet, "also, word your insult you're looking for involves my speech pattern. Mean not hurtful, won't injure feelings".


Paul grimaced and grit his teeth as he patched his wounds, watching him stand up and get his things. He listened to him and he chuckled, adjusting himself in the bed and speaking. "How you ain't been shot yet by someone blows my trasheater mind. And maybe I ain't tryin' to insult you's. Maybe I's pissed off at these soft-ass, spineless, cold-blooded Frenchies." He glared at the agents before looking back to Cam. "Thank you for patchin' my wounds..."


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Feb 26, 2020)

"Patients", Cameron spoke as he was about to depart, "life is like chess, you could blunder through it, thats a loss. Or be calculated, await for the chance, and strike". Turning back he asked a single question, "ever played chess?".


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Feb 26, 2020)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "Patients", Cameron spoke as he was about to depart, "life is like chess, you could blunder through it, thats a loss. Or be calculated, await for the chance, and strike". Turning back he asked a single question, "ever played chess?".


Paul snorted and wiped his maw. "Chess is for Yankees," was his simple response, leaning back and looking up at the gray concrete ceiling.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Feb 26, 2020)

"Suppose you wish to be alone", he turned back now outside the room, "call if your mind changes".


----------



## HopeTLioness (Feb 26, 2020)

The agents watched and listened to Paul and Cameron's conversation, unamused with the raccoon as he insults them. They wait until the lizard walked out of the cell to follow him out. The last agent shut the cell door behind him and went back to work.




Captain TrashPanda said:


> As James heard the doors ding, he was about to step out when he looked up to see many guns trained on him and big, buff furs yelling at him. He took a sharp inhale as his broken mind began to misprocess everything around him. Instead of seeing a bear and agents, he saw the guards who relentlessly beat him up in the prison, pointing guns in his direction. His eyes went wide and his skin went pale, going cold to the touch as fear enveloped him. He started to shiver, getting Benny's arm off of his neck and slowly starting to back up. "No... no... I d-didn't do anything wrong..." He backed into the elevator wall and realized he was cornered, causing him to slowly slide his back down the wall and sit on the floor. He tucked his head in between his knees and put his hands over his head, turning into a ball as he shuttered and tried to hold himself together and not let his inner demons free. "P-P-Please don't kill me... I've done nothing wrong... I've done nothing wrong!" he said, refusing to budge and staying put on the floor.



"FER CRYIN' OUT LOUD! PUT THE DAMN GUNS AWAY!" the old badger yelled at the agents as he watched James cower. He leaned up against the wall holding his back, grunting before he yelled at him again. "Can't you see ya scarin' him?!"

"What is going on here?"

The bear agent looked back to see Satine standing behind him. She had just came back from somewhere and was holding a briefcase as she looked up at the bear with stern eyes. The bear quickly turned around to face her and spoke in French. "_There's a situation upstairs and we're on locked down. We wanted to make sure that these two aren't the suspects trying to escape._" 

"_Stand down, everyone. They're just civilians._" Satine commanded and the men obeyed. She then walked over and into the elevator until she's standing in front of the frighten James. She squatted down to him and gently grabbed him by the paw as she spoke gently to him. "James. James, it's me."

Benjamin watched as Satine approach the raccoon while still holding his back with one paw.




Captain TrashPanda said:


> Charles nodded and took the card. "Certainly, madam Fia." He saw how emotional Tori was and he cleared his throat, trying to not be rude or interrupt the moment as he motioned for the rat and the bird.
> "Lads, madam, let us be on our way. I'm sure that tra- I mean, raccoon, will be just fine. It is getting late... and we need to get out of here." He led the way to the staircase and flashed his Pinkerton badge whenever someone tried stopping him, walking on and heading down to the car. He finally got to the car outside and opened the door for them, waiting for them to get in so he could squeeze in whatever seat was left.



With Noah's help, Tori slowly got up and followed the Pinkerton men down the stairs and out to the lobby while still sobbing. They made it outside where a black car is waiting for them and she got in. When Noah sat next to her, she hugged him and cried some more. 

Marshall nod his goodbye to them and watched them leave. He then looked to Fia and cleared his throat. "Miss. Fia? Are you alright?" Fia rubbed her face with both paws and took a big, deep breath. "No, segnore, I am stressed out." The bearded dragon thought for a moment and then said, "Well, um, not to sound unprofessional or anything but would you like a drink? I have my flask with me." He pulled out the silver flask and held it out to her. The feline turned around to look at him and then the flask. She shook her head to him. "No thank you, segnore. I'm going on break. Stay here and guard the door." She ordered him before she turned and walked away. Marshall watched as she left and shook his head. "What a crazy day." He muttered to himself before taking a drink. 

Back inside the interrogation room, Doyle had calmed down and sniffed the chemical that Umbra provided. He has his head back and his eyes closed as he slowly start to feel some relief from his migraine.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Feb 26, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> The agents watched and listened to Paul and Cameron's conversation, unamused with the raccoon as he insults them. They wait until the lizard walked out of the cell to follow him out. The last agent shut the cell door behind him and went back to work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Elvyra walked over, surveying the messy room. "Great. Now that the riff raff is out of the room, let's start with the _actual _interrogation." She said, tired. "I understand that maybe some of you all have your troubles with other people, but I don't care. Anyone else feeling like they want to cause more of a distraction and waste even _more _of my time, will be shot."

Saldana gulped, slightly afraid of her now.

"Now, Doyle. I've done you a great favor. I got you medical help, I got rid of the asshats who were hellbent on killing you. Do _me _a favor, and tell me about these Safes that the Doberman spoke of." Elvyra told him, taking a seat in a chair across from him.

..........................................

Peter shook his head solemnly. "No...I'm not really hungry, ma'am." He told the stewardess.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Feb 26, 2020)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Elvyra walked over, surveying the messy room. "Great. Now that the riff raff is out of the room, let's start with the _actual _interrogation." She said, tired. "I understand that maybe some of you all have your troubles with other people, but I don't care. Anyone else feeling like they want to cause more of a distraction and waste even _more _of my time, will be shot."
> 
> Saldana gulped, slightly afraid of her now.
> 
> "Now, Doyle. I've done you a great favor. I got you medical help, I got rid of the asshats who were hellbent on killing you. Do _me _a favor, and tell me about these Safes that the Doberman spoke of." Elvyra told him, taking a seat in a chair across from him.



Doyle took a deep breath and sighed. Still having his eyes closed and head back, he starts to explain about the safes to her. " The safes are in different banks in many major cities all over the world. France, Germany, America, you name it. To get to those safes takes careful planning. Like I said before, the MS23 has shut down all operations in order to select a new Don, giving us a 14 day grace period to get the money. I suggest hitting each bank all at once at the exact same time. That way, they get confused and overwhelmed by the sudden attack. I can set everything up and plan everything out no problem. However, I would like to request one thing."


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Feb 26, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Doyle took a deep breath and sighed. Still having his eyes closed and head back, he starts to explain about the safes to her. " The safes are in different banks in many major cities all over the world. France, Germany, America, you name it. To get to those safes takes careful planning. Like I said before, the MS23 has shut down all operations in order to select a new Don, giving us a 14 day grace period to get the money. I suggest hitting each bank all at once at the exact same time. That way, they get confused and overwhelmed by the sudden attack. I can set everything up and plan everything out no problem. However, I would like to request one thing."



"I'm listening..." Elvyra said.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Feb 26, 2020)

Liseran Thistle said:


> "I'm listening..." Elvyra said.



"I would like to have my pocket watch returned to me. It has been confiscated up front, and I want it back. That is all I ask." Doyle requested. He figured it was pointless to ask for freedom or get any sentences off of his time when he goes to prison afterwards. Besides, there was no point since no one would miss him nor care.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Feb 26, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> "I would like to have my pocket watch returned to me. It has been confiscated up front, and I want it back. That is all I ask." Doyle requested. He figured it was pointless to ask for freedom or get any sentences off of his time when he goes to prison afterwards. Besides, there was no point since no one would miss him nor care.



Elvyra laughed bitterly. "Really? A pocket watch is all? Doyle, look around you." She said. "No one's here anymore but you, and other people in the same sinking ship. You honestly expect me to ask you to get 48 million dollars back for me all for a measly pocket watch? I refuse."

Zach cocked an eyebrow at his cousin, confused. "What are you doing...?" He asked.

"I'm switching business partners, is what I'm doing." She told him. "I am more than just Elvyra Highwater, I am _The Shark. _People don't come to me unless they want things. That Boucher asshole knew damn well what he was asking me to do for him when he called me into his office. He asks me to bring all of you here, for NO PAY, for my own _money,_ and he repays me with belligerent raccoons and a half beaten ally!" She angrily slammed her fist on the arm of the chair. "The FED had the _audacity _to pay me in my own stolen funds, and now they're _wasting _my time with redneck civilians. I don't have a reason to help them anymore, I've done my part of the deal: Get all the Blackpaws in a single room. And now I'm switching sides for the time being. Ask me for more than a pocket watch, Doyle. You and everyone else in this room can be free men in 14 days if you get my money back. So? What do you think?" She asked smirking. "Do we have a deal?"


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Feb 26, 2020)

Miguel watched as the vixen angerly proclaimed her new intentions. _Damn, she's terrifying, _he thought, _but if we agree me, a cute bat, and a lazy old man will have a job again. _Nodding the mute man clapped at the offer.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Feb 26, 2020)

GrimnCoyote said:


> Miguel watched as the vixen angerly proclaimed her new intentions. _Damn, she's terrifying, _he thought, _but if we agree me, a cute bat, and a lazy old man will have a job again. _Nodding the mute man clapped at the offer.



Saldana chuckled, "I like the way she thinks." He said, nudging Miguel. "It sure as hell beats getting thrown away for the rest of out lives. And all we gotta do is get some money out of a safe?" _This jobs as good as done._


----------



## Seph (Feb 26, 2020)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Elvyra laughed bitterly. "Really? A pocket watch is all? Doyle, look around you." She said. "No one's here anymore but you, and other people in the same sinking ship. You honestly expect me to ask you to get 48 million dollars back for me all for a measly pocket watch? I refuse."
> 
> Zach cocked an eyebrow at his cousin, confused. "What are you doing...?" He asked.
> 
> "I'm switching business partners, is what I'm doing." She told him. "I am more than just Elvyra Highwater, I am _The Shark. _People don't come to me unless they want things. That Boucher asshole knew damn well what he was asking me to do for him when he called me into his office. He asks me to bring all of you here, for NO PAY, for my own _money,_ and he repays me with belligerent raccoons and a half beaten ally!" She angrily slammed her fist on the arm of the chair. "The FED had the _audacity _to pay me in my own stolen funds, and now they're _wasting _my time with redneck civilians. I don't have a reason to help them anymore, I've done my part of the deal: Get all the Blackpaws in a single room. And now I'm switching sides for the time being. Ask me for more than a pocket watch, Doyle. You and everyone else in this room can be free men in 14 days if you get my money back. So? What do you think?" She asked smirking. "Do we have a deal?"



Augustus looked over to Doyle to make sure he was going to make the right choice. “We do have a deal, don’t we Doyle?” Augustus said threateningly, he wouldn’t let a rat like Doyle ruin all of their chances at freedom.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Feb 26, 2020)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Elvyra laughed bitterly. "Really? A pocket watch is all? Doyle, look around you." She said. "No one's here anymore but you, and other people in the same sinking ship. You honestly expect me to ask you to get 48 million dollars back for me all for a measly pocket watch? I refuse."
> 
> Zach cocked an eyebrow at his cousin, confused. "What are you doing...?" He asked.
> 
> "I'm switching business partners, is what I'm doing." She told him. "I am more than just Elvyra Highwater, I am _The Shark. _People don't come to me unless they want things. That Boucher asshole knew damn well what he was asking me to do for him when he called me into his office. He asks me to bring all of you here, for NO PAY, for my own _money,_ and he repays me with belligerent raccoons and a half beaten ally!" She angrily slammed her fist on the arm of the chair. "The FED had the _audacity _to pay me in my own stolen funds, and now they're _wasting _my time with redneck civilians. I don't have a reason to help them anymore, I've done my part of the deal: Get all the Blackpaws in a single room. And now I'm switching sides for the time being. Ask me for more than a pocket watch, Doyle. You and everyone else in this room can be free men in 14 days if you get my money back. So? What do you think?" She asked smirking. "Do we have a deal?"





GrimnCoyote said:


> Miguel watched as the vixen angerly proclaimed her new intentions. _Damn, she's terrifying, _he thought, _but if we agree me, a cute bat, and a lazy old man will have a job again. _Nodding the mute man clapped at the offer.





Liseran Thistle said:


> Saldana chuckled, "I like the way she thinks." He said, nudging Miguel. "It sure as hell beats getting thrown away for the rest of out lives. And all we gotta do is get some money out of a safe?" _This jobs as good as done._





Seph said:


> Augustus looked over to Doyle to make sure he was going to make the right choice. “We do have a deal, don’t we Doyle?” Augustus said threateningly, he wouldn’t let a rat like Doyle ruin all of their chances at freedom.



Doyle just sat there in silence as he heard Elvyra's proclamation. When she asked him for a deal, he was still silence. They suddenly heard a small chuckled and then it gradually build up into a full blown laugh. He suddenly moved his head to look at her with a big grin before standing up in the chair and removed his arms from behind his back, revealing to her that he had picked the lock from his handcuffs. "Well God Save the King! Or in this case...God save the _Queen_! I must admit, I am surprise at this, and it sounds like the man of this place has something planned for you. If you truly mean what you have said of freeing us, then there is only one thing...." Doyle walked over to the vixen, does a gentlemen bow to her, and offers her his paw. "We have a deal."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Feb 26, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> The agents watched and listened to Paul and Cameron's conversation, unamused with the raccoon as he insults them. They wait until the lizard walked out of the cell to follow him out. The last agent shut the cell door behind him and went back to work.





GrimnCoyote said:


> "Suppose you wish to be alone", he turned back now outside the room, "call if your mind changes".


"Yep," was Paul's response as the barred door shut. "Fuckin' cowards... nothin' but a bunch of cowards," he said to himself, slowly sitting up and looking around his cell. He saw a sink, mirror, and toilet. He slowly stood up and groaned through his teeth, slowly limping to the sink and putting his weight on it. He looked up to see his clothes stained with blood, his eyes red, fur in a mess, and looking like a real hillbilly. He chuckled and patted his face, looking himself over and speaking softly. "These Europeans just don't understand givin' everythang you has for someone... don't understand sacrifice. I's gonna get out of here with Tori and go home... I's gonna have a family and live out my days..." He smirked at himself in the mirror and ran the water, cupping his hands underneath it and washing his face. He sipped some of it also and limped back to the bed, getting under the flimsy blanket and looking up at the ceiling, humming to himself out of boredom.


HopeTLioness said:


> "FER CRYIN' OUT LOUD! PUT THE DAMN GUNS AWAY!" the old badger yelled at the agents as he watched James cower. He leaned up against the wall holding his back, grunting before he yelled at him again. "Can't you see ya scarin' him?!"
> 
> "What is going on here?"
> 
> ...


James was starting to cry out of fear, unable to move as he was paralyzed by his fear. He was breathing shallowly and remembering the guards' evil smirks as they beat him. He heard Satine faintly, almost as if she was across the room. He shook his head and stayed cowered down. "They're gonna kill me... they're gonna kill me... and I ain't done anything wrong..." He then looked up to Satine and quickly grabbed her shoulders, his eyes showing sheer terror. "THEY'RE GONNA KILL ME!! B-BECAUSE I'M A MONSTER!! T-THEY WANT ME DEAD!!" He screamed to Satine, his heart rate unhealthily high as he could barely breathe, not seeing a bear behind her but the canine that harassed him on his last day.


Seph said:


> "Yeah..." Howard said as he sidestepped the crying mouse and joined Charles as they left the building. "Quite a day huh?" Howard said as they got in the car.





HopeTLioness said:


> With Noah's help, Tori slowly got up and followed the Pinkerton men down the stairs and out to the lobby while still sobbing. They made it outside where a black car is waiting for them and she got in. When Noah sat next to her, she hugged him and cried some more.


Vince scoffed under his breath as he followed Howard out. "What an emotional tornado... who gets emotional over a trasheater?" He muttered to himself. He climbed in behind Howard, who was then followed by Charles as he shut the door behind them. He told the driver to get a move on and they left the building.
A while later, Charles helped everyone unload out. He went inside and got all of their rooms, handing them keys and speaking softly. "You lads go get settled... it's been a bloody long day. I have no idea what the plan is anymore... everything has gone to hell. Just go rest up." He took hold of the bags he brought in and went to his room, a luxury room with one queen bed. He flopped into it and groaned, rubbing his neck and his face. "Bloody Americans... just have to throw a wrench in everything." He looked over to the phone in his room and pulled out Fia's card, dialing the number as it began to ring.


Liseran Thistle said:


> Peter shook his head solemnly. "No...I'm not really hungry, ma'am." He told the stewardess.


The stewardess nodded and turned back, leaving an orange in Sal's lap as she passed and headed to the back car.


Captain TrashPanda said:


> The stewardess nodded and handed her a cup of yogurt. "Here you go, ma'am. Enjoy it." She smiled and pushed her cart along, now coming to the jackals. "Good morning gentlemen. Can I interest you in some fruits, nuts, or yogurt?"


Jack and Jax looked up to the wolfess, nodding hungrily. Jack asked for some yogurt and bananas, while Jax just wanted some cashews and an apple. She handed them their food and smiled. "Enjoy," she said, heading to the caboose and leaving them to eat.

Meanwhile, Trevor the bison had phoned in another order to the Milwaukee station, telling them the train rerouted from Chicago needed to be sent to Grand Forks with a skeleton crew since it was too far for him to send men to get them. The Whitepaw conductor received this message by morse and took note, getting his men ready for another ride.

After six hours of riding from Illinois to Wisconsin, the train began slowing down, coming to a gradual halt in the Milwaukee train station. Once it stopped, the conductor walked to the remnant, getting their attention briefly. "Excuse me, fellow Whitepaws. I am sorry I covered this up, but I have received orders from the new temporary Don to replace our fallen White Queen to send you all to Grand Forks, North Dakota from here. If you will all sit still, we will be moving shortly."
He smiled a grin and walked past them addressing the other disgruntled and confused passengers as to why they were so far north. People griped and complained as he told them everyone had to get off, the train slowly emptying as it became an exclusively Whitepaw train.
Sash had awoken from her nap to hear this, immediately snapping awake when he mentioned Grand Forks, as that was where she was before Arizona. She quickly nudged her awake and spoke excitedly in a whisper. "Akako! Did you hear?! He is Whitepaw! He send us to North Dakota! My home!"


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Feb 26, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Doyle just sat there in silence as he heard Elvyra's proclamation. When she asked him for a deal, he was still silence. They suddenly heard a small chuckled and then it gradually build up into a full blown laugh. He suddenly moved his head to look at her with a big grin before standing up in the chair and removed his arms from behind his back, revealing to her that he had picked the lock from his handcuffs. "Well God Save the King! Or in this case...God save the _Queen_! I must admit, I am surprise at this, and it sounds like the man of this place has something planned for you. If you truly mean what you have said of freeing us, then there is only one thing...." Doyle walked over to the vixen, does a gentlemen bow to her, and offers her his paw. "We have a deal."



Elvyra stood up and grabbed Doyle's hand, shaking it with a smile. "It's a pleasure doing business with you, Mr. Doyle. It's of my understanding that this is a deal that'll stay a secret between me, you, and everyone else in this room." She said. "It wouldn't really do any one any good if say...Fia or the other Pinkertons found out about this arrangement."


----------



## Seph (Feb 26, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Doyle just sat there in silence as he heard Elvyra's proclamation. When she asked him for a deal, he was still silence. They suddenly heard a small chuckled and then it gradually build up into a full blown laugh. He suddenly moved his head to look at her with a big grin before standing up in the chair and removed his arms from behind his back, revealing to her that he had picked the lock from his handcuffs. "Well God Save the King! Or in this case...God save the _Queen_! I must admit, I am surprise at this, and it sounds like the man of this place has something planned for you. If you truly mean what you have said of freeing us, then there is only one thing...." Doyle walked over to the vixen, does a gentlemen bow to her, and offers her his paw. "We have a deal."


Augustus let out a hearty laugh as he heard the news. "Now that's the Doyle I wanted to see." He said, relieved that Doyle didn't get all sentimental with them about family or anything like that. 


Captain TrashPanda said:


> A while later, Charles helped everyone unload out. He went inside and got all of their rooms, handing them keys and speaking softly. "You lads go get settled... it's been a bloody long day. I have no idea what the plan is anymore... everything has gone to hell. Just go rest up." He took hold of the bags he brought in and went to his room, a luxury room with one queen bed. He flopped into it and groaned, rubbing his neck and his face. "Bloody Americans... just have to throw a wrench in everything." He looked over to the phone in his room and pulled out Fia's card, dialing the number as it began to ring.


Howard nodded at Charles, he was happy to take a rest after this day, first it was walking all over Paris, then that crazy Trasheater and everything that came with him. "Yeah I'll see you fellas later." Howard said as he went up to his room. Usually he would have complained about the quality of the hotel but Howard was too tired for that now, he settled into bed almost as soon as he got in the room.


Captain TrashPanda said:


> The stewardess nodded and turned back, leaving an orange in Sal's lap as she passed and headed to the back car.


Sal looked up at her with a smile and a nod as he picked up the orange.


Captain TrashPanda said:


> After six hours of riding from Illinois to Wisconsin, the train began slowing down, coming to a gradual halt in the Milwaukee train station. Once it stopped, the conductor walked to the remnant, getting their attention briefly. "Excuse me, fellow Whitepaws. I am sorry I covered this up, but I have received orders from the new temporary Don to replace our fallen White Queen to send you all to Grand Forks, North Dakota from here. If you will all sit still, we will be moving shortly."
> He smiled a grin and walked past them addressing the other disgruntled and confused passengers as to why they were so far north. People griped and complained as he told them everyone had to get off, the train slowly emptying as it became an exclusively Whitepaw train.
> Sash had awoken from her nap to hear this, immediately snapping awake when he mentioned Grand Forks, as that was where she was before Arizona. She quickly nudged her awake and spoke excitedly in a whisper. "Akako! Did you hear?! He is Whitepaw! He send us to North Dakota! My home!"


After a long nap, they finally arrived somewhere and the conductor started talking to them, interrupting Sal's nap. He heard the cat call them Whitepaws and assumed that the others on the train would immediately start trusting him. But Sal wasn't so sure, he had never been told he was a Whitepaw and he had never been inducted into their little gang. But Sal didn't really have any other choice, he couldn't even walk on his own let alone find a job and start an actual life. In his eyes, it was a wonder that they had let this old fat crippled bear run with them for as long as they have.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Feb 27, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James was starting to cry out of fear, unable to move as he was paralyzed by his fear. He was breathing shallowly and remembering the guards' evil smirks as they beat him. He heard Satine faintly, almost as if she was across the room. He shook his head and stayed cowered down. "They're gonna kill me... they're gonna kill me... and I ain't done anything wrong..." He then looked up to Satine and quickly grabbed her shoulders, his eyes showing sheer terror. "THEY'RE GONNA KILL ME!! B-BECAUSE I'M A MONSTER!! T-THEY WANT ME DEAD!!" He screamed to Satine, his heart rate unhealthily high as he could barely breathe, not seeing a bear behind her but the canine that harassed him on his last day.



Satine gets grabbed by the shoulder and yelled in the face. She took a deep breath and looked at him straight in the eye as she spoke calmly to him. "James, listen to me. Listen to me carefully. You are not in danger. You are safe. You are not in prison. They won't harm you, alright. Now take a deep breath."




Captain TrashPanda said:


> Vince scoffed under his breath as he followed Howard out. "What an emotional tornado... who gets emotional over a trasheater?" He muttered to himself. He climbed in behind Howard, who was then followed by Charles as he shut the door behind them. He told the driver to get a move on and they left the building.
> A while later, Charles helped everyone unload out. He went inside and got all of their rooms, handing them keys and speaking softly. "You lads go get settled... it's been a bloody long day. I have no idea what the plan is anymore... everything has gone to hell. Just go rest up." He took hold of the bags he brought in and went to his room, a luxury room with one queen bed. He flopped into it and groaned, rubbing his neck and his face. "Bloody Americans... just have to throw a wrench in everything." He looked over to the phone in his room and pulled out Fia's card, dialing the number as it began to ring.



Tori continued to cry as they drove to their hotel. She soon got her room key, and her and Noah went up to their room. Tori gently kicked off her shoes and got on top of the before curling into a ball and hugging her pillow. She buried her face in it as she whimpered, feeling lonely and missing Paul even more.




Seph said:


> Augustus let out a hearty laugh as he heard the news. "Now that's the Doyle I wanted to see." He said, relieved that Doyle didn't get all sentimental with them about family or anything like that.





Liseran Thistle said:


> Elvyra stood up and grabbed Doyle's hand, shaking it with a smile. "It's a pleasure doing business with you, Mr. Doyle. It's of my understanding that this is a deal that'll stay a secret between me, you, and everyone else in this room." She said. "It wouldn't really do any one any good if say...Fia or the other Pinkertons found out about this arrangement."



Doyle shook her hand and let go, standing up to his full height and straightens his vest. "Oh, absolutely. And lucky for us there aren't any Pinkertons in here, and Miss. Fia is working for the bastard who is running a scam on you. How I see it, we should play it by their own game. Follow along and work very close to them. And when the time comes, we turn the tables on them, get your money, we get our freedom, and bob's your uncle! It will be so easy! Hahaha!" He then popped his neck before continuing. "Alright, we have much work to do and time is of the essence! I will need a pen, lots of paper, a list of time zones and banks for all major cities every country, my pocket watch, and a cup of chamomile tea."



Captain TrashPanda said:


> Vince scoffed under his breath as he followed Howard out. "What an emotional tornado... who gets emotional over a trasheater?" He muttered to himself. He climbed in behind Howard, who was then followed by Charles as he shut the door behind them. He told the driver to get a move on and they left the building.
> A while later, Charles helped everyone unload out. He went inside and got all of their rooms, handing them keys and speaking softly. "You lads go get settled... it's been a bloody long day. I have no idea what the plan is anymore... everything has gone to hell. Just go rest up." He took hold of the bags he brought in and went to his room, a luxury room with one queen bed. He flopped into it and groaned, rubbing his neck and his face. "Bloody Americans... just have to throw a wrench in everything." He looked over to the phone in his room and pulled out Fia's card, dialing the number as it began to ring.



On the seventh floor, Fia is in her office, playing classical music Fia is getting a shoulder massage from Rosa. 

"You are really stressed out. Your temper is really getting the best out of you." Rosa scolded and Fia scoffed. "You're supposed to help me relax. Now make me even more stressed!"

"I'm just saying that instead of getting angry with an incompetent moron, just shoot him." the red squirrel suggested.

"I can't do that. It wouldn't be right. But he does make me want to shoot his ass." the feline admitted. Suddenly the phone rings and she answers it. "Special Agent Bianchi speaking."


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Feb 27, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> "Yep," was Paul's response as the barred door shut. "Fuckin' cowards... nothin' but a bunch of cowards," he said to himself, slowly sitting up and looking around his cell. He saw a sink, mirror, and toilet. He slowly stood up and groaned through his teeth, slowly limping to the sink and putting his weight on it. He looked up to see his clothes stained with blood, his eyes red, fur in a mess, and looking like a real hillbilly. He chuckled and patted his face, looking himself over and speaking softly. "These Europeans just don't understand givin' everythang you has for someone... don't understand sacrifice. I's gonna get out of here with Tori and go home... I's gonna have a family and live out my days..." He smirked at himself in the mirror and ran the water, cupping his hands underneath it and washing his face. He sipped some of it also and limped back to the bed, getting under the flimsy blanket and looking up at the ceiling, humming to himself out of boredom.
> 
> James was starting to cry out of fear, unable to move as he was paralyzed by his fear. He was breathing shallowly and remembering the guards' evil smirks as they beat him. He heard Satine faintly, almost as if she was across the room. He shook his head and stayed cowered down. "They're gonna kill me... they're gonna kill me... and I ain't done anything wrong..." He then looked up to Satine and quickly grabbed her shoulders, his eyes showing sheer terror. "THEY'RE GONNA KILL ME!! B-BECAUSE I'M A MONSTER!! T-THEY WANT ME DEAD!!" He screamed to Satine, his heart rate unhealthily high as he could barely breathe, not seeing a bear behind her but the canine that harassed him on his last day.
> 
> ...



"But I thought you were from Russia", Akako confusingly said as she sat, "you always talk about showing me the motherland".


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Feb 27, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Satine gets grabbed by the shoulder and yelled in the face. She took a deep breath and looked at him straight in the eye as she spoke calmly to him. "James, listen to me. Listen to me carefully. You are not in danger. You are safe. You are not in prison. They won't harm you, alright. Now take a deep breath."


James was hyperventilating at this point, coming to his senses as he slowly realized she was right. He slowly tried to take slower breaths, trying to take deep breaths. He shakily sighed and took hold of Satine's paw. "I-I'm sorry... I'm scared Satine... I-I don't know what's real and wh-what's in my mind..." He began to softly weep, his body still shaking as he looked back at his knees and scared for his life.


HopeTLioness said:


> On the seventh floor, Fia is in her office, playing classical music Fia is getting a shoulder massage from Rosa.
> 
> "You are really stressed out. Your temper is really getting the best out of you." Rosa scolded and Fia scoffed. "You're supposed to help me relax. Now make me even more stressed!"
> 
> ...


"Yes, madam Fia? This is Garrick speaking. I just wanted to call and say that all the lads have settled into the hotel and we made it," Charles would say, sipping his flask as he was looking at his neck wounds in the mirror. "Madam Fia... with all due respect, it seems every bloody thing today has just... fallen apart. What is the plan for us? Or should I talk to Madam Highwater?"


GrimnCoyote said:


> "But I thought you were from Russia", Akako confusingly said as she sat, "you always talk about showing me the motherland".


Sash nodded excitedly and started to explain. "_Da, _I am from Motherland. After Communist takeover, however, remainder of family moved from Russia to New York City. I then moved to North Dakota... as I like snow and cold. I want to go back... but North Dakota is where I live now. M-Maybe I can show you cabin where I call home!" She grinned big and hugged Akako tightly, happy she was gonna get to go home. "Oh Akako... it will be so nice to see my town again! I can show you everything..."


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Feb 27, 2020)

She giggled at Sashenka, "hehehe, oh my white wolf. If being home makes you this excited *I must see all of it*". Akako pecked her on the cheek when no one was looking.

___________________________________________

"I wasted hours with those rabbits", Kyo said with irritation in her voice. Her stomach churned and she grasped it, "ugh...why did I eat so much cookies. It should not physically be possible to bake that much". Laying back in a hay stack she sighed looking at the train carts roof. Her paw reaching over and feeling the mask of which she wears. "The White Queen may be dead but the remnants still survive. I must follow them and for the CTD and find out what they're planning before it is enacted". The kitsune clenches a fist, "*I must see all of it*".


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Feb 27, 2020)

GrimnCoyote said:


> She giggled at Sashenka, "hehehe, oh my white wolf. If being home makes you this excited *I must see all of it*". Akako pecked her on the cheek when no one was looking.


Sash giggled also and pat her cheek where Akako kissed her. "_Da..._ I will show you everything." She looked around and made sure no one was looking before returning the kiss, except giving her a nice, deep shmooch on the lips, holding her in the kiss for a moment before pulling away and grinning. "I love you, so much... I cannot wait."


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Feb 27, 2020)

"Hehehe, oh Sashenka", she leaned back in and embraced her lips. Holding her and bringing her close. "My heart is yours kireina josei", Akako said fluttering her eyelashes, "and I'm joyful yours is mine".


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Feb 27, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Satine gets grabbed by the shoulder and yelled in the face. She took a deep breath and looked at him straight in the eye as she spoke calmly to him. "James, listen to me. Listen to me carefully. You are not in danger. You are safe. You are not in prison. They won't harm you, alright. Now take a deep breath."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"We should get to work then. I'll call up some of the staff and ask them to bring up some log books." Elvyra said, going over to the phone. "Jefferson, go down stairs and get some tea and a ream of paper for us to use. The rest of you can be housed somewhere privately." She thought for a moment.

"And just where are we supposed to keep them? Fia and the others will never allow for them to be held up in cushy hotel rooms." Zach said. 

"I suggest housing them in a nearby hospital. You own one in this country, I presume." Umbra spoke up. "Besides, the Pinkertons beat most of them up anyway, and the Fox and I are not equipped to deal with _all _of their injuries." He nodded his head at Harvey who had seemingly dozed off on the couch after awhile. Saldana went over and smacked him in the head, waking him up rudely. 

"Wake up! We've got another job." He told the Hare.

"We do? I thought we'd be on the road to a prison next time I woke up." He said, rubbing the sleep from his eyes. "What's going on? Last time I was awake, a couple of coons were trying to beat the shit out of Doyle." 

"We're working with Elvyra now. She's decided she doesn't very much _like _FED. We find her money, she lets us go." Saldana explained. "Keep quiet about this. Only ones who are in on it are us and Elvyra." 

Harvey yawned, stretching. "Okay then. I got it. When do we start getting this money?" 
"When the Rat gets his papers in order." 

Elvyra had called for Paper and Log books filled with timezones for Doyle, and Jefferson had managed to retrieve his pocket watch which had been seemingly been shoved away near the front desk.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Feb 27, 2020)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "Hehehe, oh Sashenka", she leaned back in and embraced her lips. Holding her and bringing her close. "My heart is yours kireina josei", Akako said fluttering her eyelashes, "and I'm joyful yours is mine".


Sash gave her a look of pride but also a hint of dominance as they were close, a small smirk on her face. “_Da, moya lyubov. _I am yours, and you are mine, always.”


Seph said:


> After a long nap, they finally arrived somewhere and the conductor started talking to them, interrupting Sal's nap. He heard the cat call them Whitepaws and assumed that the others on the train would immediately start trusting him. But Sal wasn't so sure, he had never been told he was a Whitepaw and he had never been inducted into their little gang. But Sal didn't really have any other choice, he couldn't even walk on his own let alone find a job and start an actual life. In his eyes, it was a wonder that they had let this old fat crippled bear run with them for as long as they have.


After about twenty minutes of unloading the train of its passengers and suitcases that weren’t Whitepaws, the train pulled out of the station and began to head west, chugging slowly before moving as fast as they could to a snowy North Dakota.

By this time, Trevor has already pulled all the necessary strings in the small town of Grand Forks, having his contacts arrange hotel rooms, food, heavy coats, and even a police escort as a snowstorm was raging on. The big ol bison got in his truck and made his way to the medium sized station, leading three Whitepaw vans having the needed clothes. He was wearing multiple heavy coats with fur lined hoods, the inner hood pulled up and hiding his horns and head. He also had a white bandana tied around his face to keep his warm breath near him, keeping him warm under all of this as the temp began to plummet. Once he and his men had gotten there, he brought all the heavy coats into the almost deserted station with his men, waiting for the train. 

After another long train ride, the deferred Whitepaw train arrived at Grand Forks Station, being late at night and a raging blizzard coming down around them, making it hard to see outside. Sash was giddy with excitement, seeing the snow for the first time in months and the train station she had gotten off at the first time she came to North Dakota. She started budging Akako constantly as the train came to a stop, excited like a small child. “Akako! We’re here!” She whispered excitedly. 
Jack has been awake, his brother fast asleep and occasionally whimpering in his sleep. He nudged him awake and pointed out the window. “We’re here, Brother.”
Once the train came to a stop, Trevor and his men boarded, the huge bison having to hunch down as his footsteps shook the train. He came to the car where the Whitepaws were and motioned for his men to enter first, going to each individual Whitepaw and giving them a fur lined coat. They then went and talked to the conductor about payment for his diversion when Trevor stepped in, dwarfing Sal and making the other furs look like children. He pulled his hood down and undid his bandana, showing a loving, caring face, not something you’d expect of a beast his size. He cleared his throat as Sash audibly gasped, shocked her former boss and foreman was there. He spoke in clear crystal Russian to Sash. 
“_Privet Sashen'ka. YA znayu, ty udivlen, uvidev menya, i, chestno govorya, ya udivlen, chto ya zdes'. Pozvol'te mne predstavit'sya im. (Hello Sashenka. I know you’re surprised to see me, and frankly I'm surprised to be here. Let me introduce myself to them.)” _He then cleared his throat as Sash smiled proudly beginning to introduce himself in the languages he knew. 
“_Bonjour Whitepaws.  Je m'appelle Trevor Effler.”
“Hallo Whitepaws.  Ich heiße Trevor Effler.”
“Kon'nichiwa, Whitepaws. Watashinonamaeha torebā efurādesu.”
“Nǐ hǎo bái zhǎo. Wǒ jiào Trevor Effler.”_
“Hello Whitepaws. My name is Trevor Effler. Welcome to Grand Forks, North Dakota. I received a call from Miss Fia that the Queen was dead, and she needed somewhere for you all to go. I was the one who rerouted you from Chicago and to here. Your underboss, one Wulf Canavar, has reportedly gone AWOL and MIA. Miss Fia appointed me as a temporary Don until someone new is found. I’m here to escort you to your hotel arrangements. We have the protection of the city police, so you all can sleep in peace tonight. I will come collect you in the morning for breakfast and a briefing... since I have no direction as of now. I just have to hold things together.” He motioned to the coats they had been given. “If you all will get those coats on and get warm, we will be heading out soon. I will wait outside.” He nodded to them and pulled his hood up, doing the bandana as he and his men went back outside, the soldiers warming the vans up and Trevor waiting to lead them there.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Feb 27, 2020)

"Wow, what a kind beast", Akako said wagging her tail. Taking the white coat she slid it on over her head covering her red fur. The apparel was puffy in appearance and from a distance made her look like a marshmallow. Her arms lost some movement but gained in protection from the harsh elements of the raging winter. Inside the front pocket she discovered a scarf and quickly wrapped it around her neck.


----------



## Seph (Feb 27, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> After about twenty minutes of unloading the train of its passengers and suitcases that weren’t Whitepaws, the train pulled out of the station and began to head west, chugging slowly before moving as fast as they could to a snowy North Dakota.
> 
> By this time, Trevor has already pulled all the necessary strings in the small town of Grand Forks, having his contacts arrange hotel rooms, food, heavy coats, and even a police escort as a snowstorm was raging on. The big ol bison got in his truck and made his way to the medium sized station, leading three Whitepaw vans having the needed clothes. He was wearing multiple heavy coats with fur lined hoods, the inner hood pulled up and hiding his horns and head. He also had a white bandana tied around his face to keep his warm breath near him, keeping him warm under all of this as the temp began to plummet. Once he and his men had gotten there, he brought all the heavy coats into the almost deserted station with his men, waiting for the train.
> 
> ...


Sal looked out at the snow with indifference, if there's one thing Sal didn't like about ice fishing, it was the cold. Maybe that's because he didn't like wearing coats. Sal watched as a giant bison boarding the train, making the shake all along the way. He didn't much like the idea of another giant being around here, especially one that weighed as much as this one. The big bastard starting speaking gibberish, and a lot of it until he finally started speaking real languages. He didn't know what this guy was talking about, some wolf named Canavar and a Fia, but Sal didn't know who that was so he kind of zoned out. He put on the coat over his prison clothes that he had been wearing for a very long time now, he probably stunk up the whole train, but nobody commented on it so it must be fine. Sal kept the coat unzipped, he'd gone ice fishing naked before, a little snow was nothing. What was something was actually standing up, everyone had already left except for the Whitepaws and Sal hadn't stood in hours. "Hey uh, can anybody help me up?" Sal asked awkwardly after he and the wolf girl had gotten into a little fight.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Feb 27, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Sash gave her a look of pride but also a hint of dominance as they were close, a small smirk on her face. “_Da, moya lyubov. _I am yours, and you are mine, always.”
> 
> After about twenty minutes of unloading the train of its passengers and suitcases that weren’t Whitepaws, the train pulled out of the station and began to head west, chugging slowly before moving as fast as they could to a snowy North Dakota.
> 
> ...



Peter held the heavy lump of clothing in his arms for a few seconds, before putting them on. Everyone else was seemingly happy to be close to home, and he wished he could be a little happier about that too. But the thought of Sabrina just being so easily replaced by someone else after she had gone and died was kind of jarring.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Feb 27, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James was hyperventilating at this point, coming to his senses as he slowly realized she was right. He slowly tried to take slower breaths, trying to take deep breaths. He shakily sighed and took hold of Satine's paw. "I-I'm sorry... I'm scared Satine... I-I don't know what's real and wh-what's in my mind..." He began to softly weep, his body still shaking as he looked back at his knees and scared for his life.



Satine shushed him softly while squeezing his paw. She reached up with one of her paw and stroke him gently on the top of his head. "You're going to be alright, James. No one is going to hurt you. Now come on." She slowly gets up and helped him to his feet. Taking ahold of the raccoon's paw, the porcupine slowly backed away, escorting him out of the elevator, while the old badger follows behind. The agents backed away and put away their guns to not cause more of a scene. The bear cleared his throat and instructed the porcupine that there was a black car waiting for them to take them to the hotel, and she nod in understanding. Soon, they made it out to the car and Satine helped James and Benjamin inside. She bend down to look at the raccoon and spoke softly to him. "This hotel will take you back to the hotel. Stay there for the night, alright?"




Captain TrashPanda said:


> "Yes, madam Fia? This is Garrick speaking. I just wanted to call and say that all the lads have settled into the hotel and we made it," Charles would say, sipping his flask as he was looking at his neck wounds in the mirror. "Madam Fia... with all due respect, it seems every bloody thing today has just... fallen apart. What is the plan for us? Or should I talk to Madam Highwater?"



Fia sighed. "Oh, good. Maybe finally we can get some work done without someone not trying to kill someone." She grunted when Rosa squeezed out a nerve in her neck and sighed. " Yes, I know, and I am sorry about that. I left to work on something else, and I just...walked into that disaster! If my boss hears about this, he will not be happy about it. Anyway, the plan? Hmmm, I'm not quite sure since Segnora Highwater is still interrogating the Blackpaws. Hopefully we get answers from them and work on a plan to find and stop the MS23's operations."



Liseran Thistle said:


> "We should get to work then. I'll call up some of the staff and ask them to bring up some log books." Elvyra said, going over to the phone. "Jefferson, go down stairs and get some tea and a ream of paper for us to use. The rest of you can be housed somewhere privately." She thought for a moment.
> 
> "And just where are we supposed to keep them? Fia and the others will never allow for them to be held up in cushy hotel rooms." Zach said.
> 
> ...



Doyle rolled up his sleeves and sat at the table as he waits for his orders. Thirty-five minutes later, a knock was heard at the door, and Ariel walked in with papers, a pin, and log books after the door was unlocked and open to her. She walked over to the table and sets it down. "Here you are. Just ask you have requested, Madam Highwater. But I am curious on why do you need such items?" 

"Because _I_ need them for an upcoming mission." Doyle answered as he grabs a book and got to work. Ariel's teal eyes widen in shock and asked, "Mission? What mission? Why is he not handcuffed? What's going on?" She then watched as Jefferson came back and hands him the pocket watch. Doyle graciously takes it and looked at it with a smirk. "Ahhh, my old friend. Together again." 

"What is the meaning of this?!" Ariel demanded while looking looking at everyone in the room.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Feb 27, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Satine shushed him softly while squeezing his paw. She reached up with one of her paw and stroke him gently on the top of his head. "You're going to be alright, James. No one is going to hurt you. Now come on." She slowly gets up and helped him to his feet. Taking ahold of the raccoon's paw, the porcupine slowly backed away, escorting him out of the elevator, while the old badger follows behind. The agents backed away and put away their guns to not cause more of a scene. The bear cleared his throat and instructed the porcupine that there was a black car waiting for them to take them to the hotel, and she nod in understanding. Soon, they made it out to the car and Satine helped James and Benjamin inside. She bend down to look at the raccoon and spoke softly to him. "This hotel will take you back to the hotel. Stay there for the night, alright?"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Don't worry Ms. Ariel. Miss Highwater is an excellent businesswoman. She has simply controlled the Blackpaws into a state of submission. They are all diligently working and complying with her orders." Jefferson assured her smiling. "The investigation is continuing as planned, and it's all thanks to Miss Highwater's authority." 

"They've agreed to work with us in order to get the money back, and they're doing it peacefully. It wasn't at all as hard as you and the rest of the FED made it seem to be." Elvyra shrugged. "All that matters now is that in a few hours we shall have an accurate record of the missing funds and safes, because the Rat has decided to comply. Unless of course...you want to stall and waste even _more _of my time?"


----------



## HopeTLioness (Feb 27, 2020)

Liseran Thistle said:


> "Don't worry Ms. Ariel. Miss Highwater is an excellent businesswoman. She has simply controlled the Blackpaws into a state of submission. They are all diligently working and complying with her orders." Jefferson assured her smiling. "The investigation is continuing as planned, and it's all thanks to Miss Highwater's authority."
> 
> "They've agreed to work with us in order to get the money back, and they're doing it peacefully. It wasn't at all as hard as you and the rest of the FED made it seem to be." Elvyra shrugged. "All that matters now is that in a few hours we shall have an accurate record of the missing funds and safes, because the Rat has decided to comply. Unless of course...you want to stall and waste even _more _of my time?"



"_Mouse_." Doyle corrected her with an annoyed tone. 

Ariel's eyes widen as she shook her head. "O-oh, no, ma'am! I'm so sorry to be a bother. Perhaps I can help with something?"

"Yes, can you please fix me a cup of Chamomile tea? I would be grateful." Doyle instructed as he continued to work. Ariel nod to him and looked at the vixen for anything else.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Feb 27, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> "_Mouse_." Doyle corrected her with an annoyed tone.
> 
> Ariel's eyes widen as she shook her head. "O-oh, no, ma'am! I'm so sorry to be a bother. Perhaps I can help with something?"
> 
> "Yes, can you please fix me a cup of Chamomile tea? I would be grateful." Doyle instructed as he continued to work. Ariel nod to him and looked at the vixen for anything else.



"Tell Fia that we are making progress steadily." Elvyra said. "And also that I will be holding the Blackpaws captive in my own facilities here in France. So she need not worry about where they will be held until they're eventual imprisonment. Assure her that the place I have in mind will be suitable for holding them all."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Feb 27, 2020)

Liseran Thistle said:


> "Tell Fia that we are making progress steadily." Elvyra said. "And also that I will be holding the Blackpaws captive in my own facilities here in France. So she need not worry about where they will be held until they're eventual imprisonment. Assure her that the place I have in mind will be suitable for holding them all."



"Yes, madam. I'll do that right away. And I will make sure to bring the tea!" She bows her head before hurrying out of the room.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Feb 27, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> "Yes, madam. I'll do that right away. And I will make sure to bring the tea!" She bows her head before hurrying out of the room.



"Well that lie went smoother than I thought it would." Elvyra muttered. "I'll get the accommodations ready. You've made business with a Doctor and not a Hostess, so the best I can give you is a Hospital not too far from here. I've been thinking of closing it down since no one ever seems to put it to use, but it will work for housing you all until then. I can't very well have you go there yourselves, I mean Fia and the others would blow a gasket at the idea alone. I'll call an ambulance to take care of the Hare's wounds, seeing as I can see he's still rather beaten up. And the rest of you can tag along in the truck, and take up residence there." She said. 

"How are you supposed to convince the Staff that we're supposed to stay there for a few days?" Saldana asked. 

"I'll say you are all friends with him and staying with him until he feels better. Also, I'll just appoint myself as his Doctor, so no one else can go and poke around asking him questions." She explained. "I won't actually take care of you, either. I'm not _that _nice." Elvyra chuckled before phoning an ambulance to come pick them up. She went outside when it arrived to explain the Blackpaws "poor situation" and how "it would just make these poor gentlemen's night if they could stay by their friends bedside" and that was enough to convince the empathetic medics. 

Elvyra went back into the HQ, and into the interrogation room. "The Ambulance is here. Everyone whose not Doyle can leave now." She said. "Your ride is out front. Jefferson, escort them. That way it looks like your herding them away to be kept away somewhere solemn." She told her.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Feb 27, 2020)

Miguel crawled to his feet after being sat on the floor. Stretching out quickly he took one final look around and exited the room.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Feb 27, 2020)

GrimnCoyote said:


> Miguel crawled to his feet after being sat on the floor. Stretching out quickly he took one final look around and exited the room.



Saldana followed Miguel, yawning. "Well at least we'll get to sleep somewhere nice..." He muttered to the Tiger. _I didn't expect to get work again so soon though..._


----------



## Seph (Feb 27, 2020)

Liseran Thistle said:


> "Well that lie went smoother than I thought it would." Elvyra muttered. "I'll get the accommodations ready. You've made business with a Doctor and not a Hostess, so the best I can give you is a Hospital not too far from here. I've been thinking of closing it down since no one ever seems to put it to use, but it will work for housing you all until then. I can't very well have you go there yourselves, I mean Fia and the others would blow a gasket at the idea alone. I'll call an ambulance to take care of the Hare's wounds, seeing as I can see he's still rather beaten up. And the rest of you can tag along in the truck, and take up residence there." She said.
> 
> "How are you supposed to convince the Staff that we're supposed to stay there for a few days?" Saldana asked.
> 
> ...


Once they uncuffed him, Augustus got up and shook out his wrists, they were sore from being cuffed for that long. Augustus followed them out of the room and waited for the Pinkerton to lead them out, he didn't want to stray far and risk the FED getting on him again.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Feb 27, 2020)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Saldana followed Miguel, yawning. "Well at least we'll get to sleep somewhere nice..." He muttered to the Tiger. _I didn't expect to get work again so soon though..._



Miguel nodded feeling the increasing weight of his eyelids. Truth is the day had weared down the striped feline. Each twist, turn, and realisation filling him with excitement of varying kinds until he had none left. _I'm so fucking tired, _hazely his mind spoke to himself, _I don't care at this point where I sleep as long as I do._


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Feb 27, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Satine shushed him softly while squeezing his paw. She reached up with one of her paw and stroke him gently on the top of his head. "You're going to be alright, James. No one is going to hurt you. Now come on." She slowly gets up and helped him to his feet. Taking ahold of the raccoon's paw, the porcupine slowly backed away, escorting him out of the elevator, while the old badger follows behind. The agents backed away and put away their guns to not cause more of a scene. The bear cleared his throat and instructed the porcupine that there was a black car waiting for them to take them to the hotel, and she nod in understanding. Soon, they made it out to the car and Satine helped James and Benjamin inside. She bend down to look at the raccoon and spoke softly to him. "This hotel will take you back to the hotel. Stay there for the night, alright?"


James slowly stood up and clung to Satine, keeping his eyes down as she led them outside to another car waiting for them. He slowly got in and nodded, turning his eyes up to her and nodding. "O-ok... I will, S-S-Satine." Quickly, before she left, he wrapped his arms around her in a hug, pulling her down and holding her close as he closed his eye in fear. After a solid minute, he let go and sat back, nodding as he took a shaky breath. "I-I won't let you down... I promise."


HopeTLioness said:


> Fia sighed. "Oh, good. Maybe finally we can get some work done without someone not trying to kill someone." She grunted when Rosa squeezed out a nerve in her neck and sighed. " Yes, I know, and I am sorry about that. I left to work on something else, and I just...walked into that disaster! If my boss hears about this, he will not be happy about it. Anyway, the plan? Hmmm, I'm not quite sure since Segnora Highwater is still interrogating the Blackpaws. Hopefully we get answers from them and work on a plan to find and stop the MS23's operations."


Charles made a 'hmpf' noise and took a swig of whiskey, wanting to ask if he could speak to Highwater for a minute. He refrained however... something didn't feel right. He took a breath before speaking. "Well then... I guess maybe we will know tomorrow. That's all I had to say for you, Madam Fia. Although, if I might ask you a favor, would you mind putting me through to Madam Ariel? I needed to ask her something before I left and I, unfortunately, did not get enough bloody time to ask."


GrimnCoyote said:


> "Wow, what a kind beast", Akako said wagging her tail. Taking the white coat she slid it on over her head covering her red fur. The apparel was puffy in appearance and from a distance made her look like a marshmallow. Her arms lost some movement but gained in protection from the harsh elements of the raging winter. Inside the front pocket she discovered a scarf and quickly wrapped it around her neck.





Liseran Thistle said:


> Peter held the heavy lump of clothing in his arms for a few seconds, before putting them on. Everyone else was seemingly happy to be close to home, and he wished he could be a little happier about that too. But the thought of Sabrina just being so easily replaced by someone else after she had gone and died was kind of jarring.





Seph said:


> Sal looked out at the snow with indifference, if there's one thing Sal didn't like about ice fishing, it was the cold. Maybe that's because he didn't like wearing coats. Sal watched as a giant bison boarding the train, making the shake all along the way. He didn't much like the idea of another giant being around here, especially one that weighed as much as this one. The big bastard starting speaking gibberish, and a lot of it until he finally started speaking real languages. He didn't know what this guy was talking about, some wolf named Canavar and a Fia, but Sal didn't know who that was so he kind of zoned out. He put on the coat over his prison clothes that he had been wearing for a very long time now, he probably stunk up the whole train, but nobody commented on it so it must be fine. Sal kept the coat unzipped, he'd gone ice fishing naked before, a little snow was nothing. What was something was actually standing up, everyone had already left except for the Whitepaws and Sal hadn't stood in hours. "Hey uh, can anybody help me up?" Sal asked awkwardly after he and the wolf girl had gotten into a little fight.


Sash looked to the bear and smirked, pulling her hood up and mocking him. "Aww, if poor baby had some vodka he could stand. Where is your vodka, comrade?" She walked past him and into the raging snow outside, smiling big as she was finally home.
Jack and Jax had both gotten dressed and Jack helped his brother up, getting him on his crutches as he went on his way. Jack was about to walk out behind everyone else when Sal asked for help. The jackal nodded and took a hold of his paw, getting the behemoth of a bear up and on his crutches. "There..." Jack said, pulling his hood on and heading out with Sal in tow.
Once everyone was out, Trevor led the way through the ferocious storm, leading two furs to each van. The jackals had a van, Sash and Akako had a van, and Peter and Sal had a van. A cop car led the way from the train station to a three-story hotel in the middle of town, the caravan stopping and letting them all out. Trevor got out and told them to head in and get some sleep so they'd be well-rested for the next day. Sash lead the way inside and got all their room keys, under Trevor's name of course. She passed them out to everyone but Jax and Akako, as the bros would be sharing a room and Sash and Akako would be sharing a room. Sal and the bros got first floor rooms, while Peter and Sashkako got second-floor rooms. Sash drug her lover away from Peter quickly and waddled down the hall quickly in her heavy coat, throwing open the door and mini-awooing as she threw her coat off and jumped in the large king bed for them. "Oh man, Akako, come feel this bed! It is so comfy!"


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Feb 27, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James slowly stood up and clung to Satine, keeping his eyes down as she led them outside to another car waiting for them. He slowly got in and nodded, turning his eyes up to her and nodding. "O-ok... I will, S-S-Satine." Quickly, before she left, he wrapped his arms around her in a hug, pulling her down and holding her close as he closed his eye in fear. After a solid minute, he let go and sat back, nodding as he took a shaky breath. "I-I won't let you down... I promise."
> 
> Charles made a 'hmpf' noise and took a swig of whiskey, wanting to ask if he could speak to Highwater for a minute. He refrained however... something didn't feel right. He took a breath before speaking. "Well then... I guess maybe we will know tomorrow. That's all I had to say for you, Madam Fia. Although, if I might ask you a favor, would you mind putting me through to Madam Ariel? I needed to ask her something before I left and I, unfortunately, did not get enough bloody time to ask."
> 
> ...



Peter waved halfheartedly at Akako as Sashenka pulled her away. He decided he didn't want to stick around any of the others. Today was exhausting. As he opened the door to the lonely room, he sighed, and decided he'd just go to bed for the day.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Feb 27, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James slowly stood up and clung to Satine, keeping his eyes down as she led them outside to another car waiting for them. He slowly got in and nodded, turning his eyes up to her and nodding. "O-ok... I will, S-S-Satine." Quickly, before she left, he wrapped his arms around her in a hug, pulling her down and holding her close as he closed his eye in fear. After a solid minute, he let go and sat back, nodding as he took a shaky breath. "I-I won't let you down... I promise."



The porcupine was about to leave when the raccoon grabbed her and pulled her into a hug. She sighed and gently rubbed him back until he let her go. He made a promise to her, which she gave him a smile. She reached out and grabbed the necklace that was around his neck to show him her quill. "Remember James, you are strong. Take care." She slowly let's go and then closed the car door. The car drove off and Satine stood there watching it go until she can't see it anymore.




Captain TrashPanda said:


> Charles made a 'hmpf' noise and took a swig of whiskey, wanting to ask if he could speak to Highwater for a minute. He refrained however... something didn't feel right. He took a breath before speaking. "Well then... I guess maybe we will know tomorrow. That's all I had to say for you, Madam Fia. Although, if I might ask you a favor, would you mind putting me through to Madam Ariel? I needed to ask her something before I left and I, unfortunately, did not get enough bloody time to ask."



Fia raised an eyebrow and pulled the phone away from her to look at it for a minute before putting it back to her ear. "Oh? Segnora Ariel? I think she's busy at the moment, but when I do see her, I'll have her to give you a call. Go ahead and tell me your room number so I can write it down." She pulled out a pin and a small notepad as she waits for his number.



Liseran Thistle said:


> "Well that lie went smoother than I thought it would." Elvyra muttered. "I'll get the accommodations ready. You've made business with a Doctor and not a Hostess, so the best I can give you is a Hospital not too far from here. I've been thinking of closing it down since no one ever seems to put it to use, but it will work for housing you all until then. I can't very well have you go there yourselves, I mean Fia and the others would blow a gasket at the idea alone. I'll call an ambulance to take care of the Hare's wounds, seeing as I can see he's still rather beaten up. And the rest of you can tag along in the truck, and take up residence there." She said.
> 
> "How are you supposed to convince the Staff that we're supposed to stay there for a few days?" Saldana asked.
> 
> ...





GrimnCoyote said:


> Miguel crawled to his feet after being sat on the floor. Stretching out quickly he took one final look around and exited the room.





Liseran Thistle said:


> Saldana followed Miguel, yawning. "Well at least we'll get to sleep somewhere nice..." He muttered to the Tiger. _I didn't expect to get work again so soon though..._





Seph said:


> Once they uncuffed him, Augustus got up and shook out his wrists, they were sore from being cuffed for that long. Augustus followed them out of the room and waited for the Pinkerton to lead them out, he didn't want to stray far and risk the FED getting on him again.





GrimnCoyote said:


> Miguel nodded feeling the increasing weight of his eyelids. Truth is the day had weared down the striped feline. Each twist, turn, and realisation filling him with excitement of varying kinds until he had none left. _I'm so fucking tired, _hazely his mind spoke to himself, _I don't care at this point where I sleep as long as I do._



Marshall was still standing by the door, drinking when Jefferson stepped out. He quickly hit the flask behind his back and was about to say something when he sees the Blackpaws, except Doyle, walking out and following her. He raised a brow as he watched them leave. He scratched his head from under his hat confused.

Jefferson and the Blackpaws made it down to the lobby area and was about to head out when the bear agent from before stopped her. "Excuse me, miss. Do you know why there's an ambulance up front? What's going on? Did someone get hurt?"


----------



## Seph (Feb 27, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Sash looked to the bear and smirked, pulling her hood up and mocking him. "Aww, if poor baby had some vodka he could stand. Where is your vodka, comrade?" She walked past him and into the raging snow outside, smiling big as she was finally home.
> Jack and Jax had both gotten dressed and Jack helped his brother up, getting him on his crutches as he went on his way. Jack was about to walk out behind everyone else when Sal asked for help. The jackal nodded and took a hold of his paw, getting the behemoth of a bear up and on his crutches. "There..." Jack said, pulling his hood on and heading out with Sal in tow.
> Once everyone was out, Trevor led the way through the ferocious storm, leading two furs to each van. The jackals had a van, Sash and Akako had a van, and Peter and Sal had a van. A cop car led the way from the train station to a three-story hotel in the middle of town, the caravan stopping and letting them all out. Trevor got out and told them to head in and get some sleep so they'd be well-rested for the next day. Sash lead the way inside and got all their room keys, under Trevor's name of course. She passed them out to everyone but Jax and Akako, as the bros would be sharing a room and Sash and Akako would be sharing a room. Sal and the bros got first floor rooms, while Peter and Sashkako got second-floor rooms. Sash drug her lover away from Peter quickly and waddled down the hall quickly in her heavy coat, throwing open the door and mini-awooing as she threw her coat off and jumped in the large king bed for them. "Oh man, Akako, come feel this bed! It is so comfy!"


"Maybe if you had some vodka, you might actually be a nice person." Sal said as she walked away, he thought the others would pass him by until an angel in a Jackal's body decided to help him up. "You're a saint Jackal." Sal said as he patted him on the shoulder, using a crutch now to support himself. Sal awkwardly made his way through the train, he wasn't used to these crutches yet and it took him a long time to make it out of the train and eventually into the van. Sal made his way to the room, saying bye to only Jack and Peter, the two people he respected in this land of inhospitable jerks, and sat down on the bed. Just from the short walk his armpits were more sore than his entire body when he chokeslammed a 300 pound gorilla. Sal laid down and looked up at the roof, now starting to regret ever leaving Canada in the first place.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Feb 28, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James slowly stood up and clung to Satine, keeping his eyes down as she led them outside to another car waiting for them. He slowly got in and nodded, turning his eyes up to her and nodding. "O-ok... I will, S-S-Satine." Quickly, before she left, he wrapped his arms around her in a hug, pulling her down and holding her close as he closed his eye in fear. After a solid minute, he let go and sat back, nodding as he took a shaky breath. "I-I won't let you down... I promise."
> 
> Charles made a 'hmpf' noise and took a swig of whiskey, wanting to ask if he could speak to Highwater for a minute. He refrained however... something didn't feel right. He took a breath before speaking. "Well then... I guess maybe we will know tomorrow. That's all I had to say for you, Madam Fia. Although, if I might ask you a favor, would you mind putting me through to Madam Ariel? I needed to ask her something before I left and I, unfortunately, did not get enough bloody time to ask."
> 
> ...



Clumsily Akako attempted to get the coat of. Its puffy mass clung to the kitsune as she yanked her arms out and desperately forced it upwards. Now covering her head she used as much force possible to rid herself of the overly insulated coat. Angrily she produced a loud "YIP!" and finally the apparel was flung across the room.

Embarrassed she covered her mouth, "hehe sorry". Now free she leapt into the cushy mattress and enjoyed the soft bedding. Taking her head she placed it on Sashenka's thigh and playfully batted at the wolfs tail.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Feb 28, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> The porcupine was about to leave when the raccoon grabbed her and pulled her into a hug. She sighed and gently rubbed him back until he let her go. He made a promise to her, which she gave him a smile. She reached out and grabbed the necklace that was around his neck to show him her quill. "Remember James, you are strong. Take care." She slowly let's go and then closed the car door. The car drove off and Satine stood there watching it go until she can't see it anymore.


James turned back and watched Satine as they drove away, looking until they turned a corner and she was out of sight. He turned back and leaned against the seat, still quivering slightly as he held the necklace Satine had given him.
A few minutes later, James and Benny arrived at the hotel. James got out and helped Benny out also, wrapping the badger's arm around his neck as they walked inside. He got their room keys and escorted Benny to their room, as they had gotten one to share. He opened the door and helped Benny in, closing it behind them and helping him on the bed. James then crawled in the bed and groaned, holding his head as he buried his face in the pillows. He felt like hot shit, and it was taking its toll on him.


HopeTLioness said:


> Fia raised an eyebrow and pulled the phone away from her to look at it for a minute before putting it back to her ear. "Oh? Segnora Ariel? I think she's busy at the moment, but when I do see her, I'll have her to give you a call. Go ahead and tell me your room number so I can write it down." She pulled out a pin and a small notepad as she waits for his number.


"Yes, thank you. My room is 515. I believe that is all I have to say or ask, I am assuming we will be back at the F.E.D. for... directions. Anyways, if there is nothing else to be discussed, I shall rest here until Madam Ariel calls." Charles grinned slightly on his end, wanting to talk to his fellow Brit again.


GrimnCoyote said:


> Clumsily Akako attempted to get the coat of. Its puffy mass clung to the kitsune as she yanked her arms out and desperately forced it upwards. Now covering her head she used as much force possible to rid herself of the overly insulated coat. Angrily she produced a loud "YIP!" and finally the apparel was flung across the room.
> 
> Embarrassed she covered her mouth, "hehe sorry". Now free she leapt into the cushy mattress and enjoyed the soft bedding. Taking her head she placed it on Sashenka's thigh and playfully batted at the wolfs tail.


Sash laughed as she made a cute yip, glomping her and laying on her leg as she twiddled the wolf's tail. Sash sat up and reached down to Akako, playfully grabbing her arm and pulling her up the bed. She held her close as she put Akako's head on her chest, rubbing her head and kissing her forehead as the two lovers embraced. "Oh Akako... we are home... maybe after Mister Trevor briefs us, I can show you cabin... I want you to see home..."


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Feb 28, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> The porcupine was about to leave when the raccoon grabbed her and pulled her into a hug. She sighed and gently rubbed him back until he let her go. He made a promise to her, which she gave him a smile. She reached out and grabbed the necklace that was around his neck to show him her quill. "Remember James, you are strong. Take care." She slowly let's go and then closed the car door. The car drove off and Satine stood there watching it go until she can't see it anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




"Miss Highwater has called an ambulance to take care of one of the Blackpaws. I believe the Hare has sustained injuries that are too severe for one medic to take care of." Jefferson explained. "She _is _a Doctor herself, so it's no surprise she noticed how bad his injuries were."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Feb 28, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> ames turned back and watched Satine as they drove away, looking until they turned a corner and she was out of sight. He turned back and leaned against the seat, still quivering slightly as he held the necklace Satine had given him.
> A few minutes later, James and Benny arrived at the hotel. James got out and helped Benny out also, wrapping the badger's arm around his neck as they walked inside. He got their room keys and escorted Benny to their room, as they had gotten one to share. He opened the door and helped Benny in, closing it behind them and helping him on the bed. James then crawled in the bed and groaned, holding his head as he buried his face in the pillows. He felt like hot shit, and it was taking its toll on him.



Benny watched as James looked back at Satine as they drove away. He sighed and lowered his head, getting tired from all the craziness that had happened that day. They soon made it to the hotel and, Benjamin was helped out by James. They got into their room and he was sat on the bed. Benjamin laid down and sighed thirdly as he stared at the ceiling for a bit. He wondered where Paul was and hoped that he got Tori and Noah out of the embassy. Sighing again, he turned to his side, facing away from James, and starts to fall asleep.



Captain TrashPanda said:


> "Yes, thank you. My room is 515. I believe that is all I have to say or ask, I am assuming we will be back at the F.E.D. for... directions. Anyways, if there is nothing else to be discussed, I shall rest here until Madam Ariel calls." Charles grinned slightly on his end, wanting to talk to his fellow Brit again.



"Alright, Segnore Garrick. I'll make sure she will receive your message. Goodnight." She hung up the phone while grinning to herself.  "What does he want with Ariel?" Questioned the red squirrel as she continues to massage her, getting the back of her ears. Fia purred in relief while smiling. "Mmmmm, oh yeah. That feels good. Well, hopefully when she comes in, we can ask her."

Twenty minutes has gone by and Fia had her massage done. Her and Rosa was just chatting with each other when they heard a knock on the door.

"Come in." Fia permitted entry and in comes Ariel and Satine. They sat in a chair to relax themselves and sighed. "You two alright?" Rosa spoke with a raised brow. Satine slowly shook her head, tired. "It has been a very stressful day today. "

"Ugh, please don't mention it. I want this day to be over with." Fia replied with annoyance in her voice. "Anyway, where's Isabella?"

"I believe that she's still with that cat fellow upstairs. I think she fancies him a lot." The canine chuckled, which made the others grin.

"That reminds me, I recieved a call from Mr. Garrick not too long ago, and he wants you to call him."

The canine looked to the feline, surprised, and then everyone in the room heard flapping noises. "Is that your tail wagging? Are you excited?" Rosa teased while Fia and Satine grinned. Feeling embarrassed, Ariel looked back to bark at her tail. "Confound you, tail! You always mock me!" Fia took out the written note from her pad, and slid it over to her. "Call him." Ariel was a bit hesitant at first, but then she grabbed the pad and stood up. "I'll take this to my office." And quickly hurried out, and the three women giggled at her.

Once locked in her office, Ariel took a seat at her desk and took a deep breath. "Alright, Ariel. You can do this. Perhaps he has medical questions for you to answer. Or maybe he would like some recommendation on what tea blends to try. " she paused for a moment. "Or he wants to ask you out to dinner tonight. But that's silly! I'm getting all worked up for nothing!" She stopped ranting and stared at her phone. She lowered herself to lay her muzzle on the table as she continued to stare at the phone with big, nervous, teal eyes. Her eyes glanced over at the clock on the walk.

8:35 p.m. 

She looked back at the phone again. "Oh, why not? It's probably a friendly dinner anyway." She sat straight up, picked up the phone and dialed the number to the hotel. "Yes, I would like to speak to your guest in room 515."

In Garrick's hotel room, the phone rings.



Liseran Thistle said:


> "Miss Highwater has called an ambulance to take care of one of the Blackpaws. I believe the Hare has sustained injuries that are too severe for one medic to take care of." Jefferson explained. "She _is _a Doctor herself, so it's no surprise she noticed how bad his injuries were."



"Ah, I see. Proceed." The bear stood back and motioned for them to continue on.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Feb 28, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Benny watched as James looked back at Satine as they drove away. He sighed and lowered his head, getting tired from all the craziness that had happened that day. They soon made it to the hotel and, Benjamin was helped out by James. They got into their room and he was sat on the bed. Benjamin laid down and sighed thirdly as he stared at the ceiling for a bit. He wondered where Paul was and hoped that he got Tori and Noah out of the embassy. Sighing again, he turned to his side, facing away from James, and starts to fall asleep.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jefferson herded the Blackpaws onto the ambulance, and they drove off to a nearby hospital. The hospital staff were few, and the staff showed them all to rooms in order to sleep and stay. "When Doyle is finished coming up with the locations and combinations, we shall start discussing the _other _part of the plan. Getting you all out of here before the FED can figure it out." She explained to them in one of the hospital rooms. "There will essentially be two operations happening, and it will be very difficult to pull off."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Feb 28, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Benny watched as James looked back at Satine as they drove away. He sighed and lowered his head, getting tired from all the craziness that had happened that day. They soon made it to the hotel and, Benjamin was helped out by James. They got into their room and he was sat on the bed. Benjamin laid down and sighed thirdly as he stared at the ceiling for a bit. He wondered where Paul was and hoped that he got Tori and Noah out of the embassy. Sighing again, he turned to his side, facing away from James, and starts to fall asleep.


James just laid there for a minute before rolling over on his back, kicking his shoes off and turning out the lamp before falling asleep, his dreams a convoluted mix of nightmares and dreams of Satine.


HopeTLioness said:


> "Alright, Segnore Garrick. I'll make sure she will receive your message. Goodnight." She hung up the phone while grinning to herself.  "What does he want with Ariel?" Questioned the red squirrel as she continues to massage her, getting the back of her ears. Fia purred in relief while smiling. "Mmmmm, oh yeah. That feels good. Well, hopefully when she comes in, we can ask her."
> 
> Twenty minutes has gone by and Fia had her massage done. Her and Rosa was just chatting with each other when they heard a knock on the door.
> 
> ...


Garrick had been up in his room after he hung up, having taken his jacket and shirt off to show his smol feathery chest. He had just his pants on as he was cleaning his sniper rifle when the phone rang. He set the weapon aside and made his way to the phone, taking a breath before picking it up and speaking. "Hello, Garrick speaking."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Feb 28, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Garrick had been up in his room after he hung up, having taken his jacket and shirt off to show his smol feathery chest. He had just his pants on as he was cleaning his sniper rifle when the phone rang. He set the weapon aside and made his way to the phone, taking a breath before picking it up and speaking. "Hello, Garrick speaking."



"Hello? Mr. Garrick? This is Ariel Charleston from the FED speaking. You wanted to speak to me?" she asked over the phone.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Feb 28, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> "Hello? Mr. Garrick? This is Ariel Charleston from the FED speaking. You wanted to speak to me?" she asked over the phone.


"Ah, yes, Madam Ariel! I'm so glad Fia had you return my call. I was wondering if you were possibly free tonight and if you would like to go out to dinner? Our nice conversation was brought to a bloody halt this morning by the crisis. I can catch a taxi there and meet you at the F.E.D. building, or meet you at wherever you'd like to eat. Whatever you would like," he said, wondering what she'd say.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Feb 28, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> "Ah, yes, Madam Ariel! I'm so glad Fia had you return my call. I was wondering if you were possibly free tonight and if you would like to go out to dinner? Our nice conversation was brought to a bloody halt this morning by the crisis. I can catch a taxi there and meet you at the F.E.D. building, or meet you at wherever you'd like to eat. Whatever you would like," he said, wondering what she'd say.



Ariel felt her cheeks becoming red as he tail starts to wag happily. "R-really? Oh dear, that sounds quite lovely. Hmm, let's see..." She quickly looked around her desk for anything and found a brochure of a restaurant. "How about we meet at the Le Gourment Break? I think it's not too far from your hotel room. Let's say...about nine thirty?"


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Feb 28, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> James turned back and watched Satine as they drove away, looking until they turned a corner and she was out of sight. He turned back and leaned against the seat, still quivering slightly as he held the necklace Satine had given him.
> A few minutes later, James and Benny arrived at the hotel. James got out and helped Benny out also, wrapping the badger's arm around his neck as they walked inside. He got their room keys and escorted Benny to their room, as they had gotten one to share. He opened the door and helped Benny in, closing it behind them and helping him on the bed. James then crawled in the bed and groaned, holding his head as he buried his face in the pillows. He felt like hot shit, and it was taking its toll on him.
> 
> "Yes, thank you. My room is 515. I believe that is all I have to say or ask, I am assuming we will be back at the F.E.D. for... directions. Anyways, if there is nothing else to be discussed, I shall rest here until Madam Ariel calls." Charles grinned slightly on his end, wanting to talk to his fellow Brit again.
> ...



Akako looked up passionately at her wolven lover. Her red and white tail wagging in rhythm with her heart beat. "Take me home", the kitsune spoke warmly, "take me home majestic white wolf".
___________________________________________



Liseran Thistle said:


> Jefferson herded the Blackpaws onto the ambulance, and they drove off to a nearby hospital. The hospital staff were few, and the staff showed them all to rooms in order to sleep and stay. "When Doyle is finished coming up with the locations and combinations, we shall start discussing the _other _part of the plan. Getting you all out of here before the FED can figure it out." She explained to them in one of the hospital rooms. "There will essentially be two operations happening, and it will be very difficult to pull off."



___________________________________________

Miguel followed the hospital staff down the hallway. His shoes squeaking against the ceramic patterned floor. Upon reaching his room he peered inside. It was a plain white square with minimal decoration, a tv, and two beds. Sighing without a sound he looked around hoping his romantic attraction was nearby and would join him in his rest.

___________________________________________

Like an angered serpent the train violently hissed as it came to a stop. Sliding open the metal cart door Kyo emerges into a Chicago train station in the cargo unloading section. Stepping out the wind whips through her exposed hair and fur causing her to slightly shiver. Walking over to the passenger section she spots the line-manager building. Slipping inside she comes into a room with a large map with lights screwed into places station are geometrically and levers connected to junctions. In front of this a man stands listening closely to a radio built into the console.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Feb 28, 2020)

GrimnCoyote said:


> Akako looked up passionately at her wolven lover. Her red and white tail wagging in rhythm with her heart beat. "Take me home", the kitsune spoke warmly, "take me home majestic white wolf".
> ___________________________________________
> 
> 
> ...



Saldana yawned, walking down the hallway after Jefferson had dismissed them. He had wanted to talk to her just once today, but she kept giving him death glares any chance she could get. They were all supposed to be pretending to be here for Harvey, the idea was comical at best seeing how the Hare only had one friend out of all of them, and that was Saldana. He spotted Miguel standing by one of the rooms, and stopped next to him.

"I guess we found work faster than I thought we would." He said chuckling. "Lainey says we will talk about escaping without the FED and other Pinkertons finding out about it when Doyle's done with his work. Whenever that will be..."


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Feb 28, 2020)

Noticing the distress in Saladana's statement the tiger placed a paw on his shoulder. He smiled reassuringly and clenched his free hand into a fist. Tapping his own chest in his own way he seemed to say "it's all alright" and "we can do this".


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Feb 28, 2020)

GrimnCoyote said:


> Noticing the distress in Saladana's statement the tiger placed a paw on his shoulder. He smiled reassuringly and clenched his free hand into a fist. Tapping his own chest in his own way he seemed to say "it's all alright" and "we can do this".



Saldana smiled, "Thanks, Miguel. Let's just hope we can actually pull this off without getting caught. The FED would have out heads for this..." He shuddered. He really didn't want to know what would happen to all of them if just one of the Pinkertons or the FED found out about this.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Feb 28, 2020)

Miguel could see the bats anxiety over the situation. _Poor bastard_, he thought as his baby blue eyes remained locked on Saladana, _he's scared and all I want to do is comfort him. But truth is...I'm scared too. I don't want to show it, can't. I need to remain strong in order to help him whenever I can. _Holding out his paw he motioned for him to hold it.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Feb 28, 2020)

GrimnCoyote said:


> Miguel could see the bats anxiety over the situation. _Poor bastard_, he thought as his baby blue eyes remained locked on Saladana, _he's scared and all I want to do is comfort him. But truth is...I'm scared too. I don't want to show it, can't. I need to remain strong in order to help him whenever I can. _Holding out his paw he motioned for him to hold it.



Saldana took his hand slowly, sighing. "I'm probably just freaking out over nothing." He said, smiling nervously. "I don't know why. It's not like we haven't been doing dangerous stuff before this. Just yesterday I was getting ready to run into a building full of mobsters with guns."


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Feb 28, 2020)

He wanted to tell him he felt the same. Maybe pride, strength, or some other emotional construct he created that caused him to close his shell. He just couldn't seem to reveal his true colors about the situation. But there was one thing he could do to help, comfort him. Hand in hand he lead the bat into the room. Closing the door behind he brought him to the bed and embraced him with his arms.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Feb 28, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Ariel felt her cheeks becoming red as her tail starts to wag happily. "R-really? Oh dear, that sounds quite lovely. Hmm, let's see..." She quickly looked around her desk for anything and found a brochure for a restaurant. "How about we meet at Le Gourment Break? I think it's not too far from your hotel room. Let's say...about nine-thirty?"


Charles nodded and smiled big, finding the restaurant in a hotel directory and speaking into the phone. "Gladly. I will go reserve our booths closer to the hour. See you there... and God Save the King." The owl hung up and pumped his fist, getting dressed and making sure he was looking spiffy. At about 9, he walked out of the hotel and down the street, getting a booth in this nice restaurant and waiting for Ariel, not ordering anything but a glass of water until she arrived.


GrimnCoyote said:


> Akako looked up passionately at her wolven lover. Her red and white tail wagging in rhythm with her heart beat. "Take me home", the kitsune spoke warmly, "take me home majestic white wolf".


"In time... in time, _moya lyubov_. We will see about tomorrow. But for now..." She gave Akako a nice smooch on the lips and got down into her undergarments, pulling the blanket back and patting the bed. "...come snuggle with me. It is time to sleep."


GrimnCoyote said:


> Like an angered serpent the train violently hissed as it came to a stop. Sliding open the metal cart door Kyo emerges into a Chicago train station in the cargo unloading section. Stepping out the wind whips through her exposed hair and fur causing her to slightly shiver. Walking over to the passenger section she spots the line-manager building. Slipping inside she comes into a room with a large map with lights screwed into places station are geometrically and levers connected to junctions. In front of this a man stands listening closely to a radio built into the console.


Inside the station manager's booth, a small ferret was watching and making sure everything was going accordingly. He was flipping levers occasionally and making sure everything was on track before talking to himself, not knowing he was watched. "Ok then... everything is on time and on schedule, other than that one train that went north due to "debris" on the track. Good. They had orders to head to Milwaukee anyways, some passengers as collateral won't hurt." He took a sip of coffee and continued his work, speaking over the radio here and there and flipping levers.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Feb 28, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> "In time... in time, _moya lyubov_. We will see about tomorrow. But for now..." She gave Akako a nice smooch on the lips and got down into her undergarments, pulling the blanket back and patting the bed. "...come snuggle with me. It is time to sleep."



Returning to Sashenka the kitsune clung to her like a spider. Nuzzling her she wrapped them both in the heavy comforter. "You always make sleep more enjoyable", she said before giving her a kiss, "I could sleep through an explosion as long as I have you holding me".



Captain TrashPanda said:


> Inside the station manager's booth, a small ferret was watching and making sure everything was going accordingly. He was flipping levers occasionally and making sure everything was on track before talking to himself, not knowing he was watched. "Ok then... everything is on time and on schedule, other than that one train that went north due to "debris" on the track. Good. They had orders to head to Milwaukee anyways, some passengers as collateral won't hurt." He took a sip of coffee and continued his work, speaking over the radio here and there and flipping levers.



Silently she snuck up closer to the ferret unbeknownst. Her presence growing nearer and nearer like a ghost with sinister intentions. "That train is the one intended originally for Chicago correct?", a blade pressed against his neck, "answer if you value your life".


----------



## HopeTLioness (Feb 28, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Charles nodded and smiled big, finding the restaurant in a hotel directory and speaking into the phone. "Gladly. I will go reserve our booths closer to the hour. See you there... and God Save the King." The owl hung up and pumped his fist, getting dressed and making sure he was looking spiffy. At about 9, he walked out of the hotel and down the street, getting a booth in this nice restaurant and waiting for Ariel, not ordering anything but a glass of water until she arrived.



"God Save the King!" She ended the call and shook with excitement. She quickly got her belongings, closed up her office, and headed out. At about five minutes after nine, she made it to the restaurant as she paid for her fare and went inside the building.  Once inside, she checked in with the host and lead her over to the booth where Charles were waiting. When she saw him, his smiled big as he tail wagged happily. "Good evening, Mr. Garrick. I hope that I haven't keep you waiting." She greeted while taking her seat across from him."


----------



## JackJackal (Feb 28, 2020)

As the brothers reached their room jack could feel something well up inside him. he watched his injured brother make his way to a couch and felt...anger. anger for what he had been put through what he had done and what he had seen. "finally. some time to relax." jax sighed as he sat down and got comfortable. however it was short lived after Jack had delivered a strong punch to his face the younger brother standing over him with hate in his eyes "Jack what the fu-" "shut up" "wh-" "SHUT UP!" another punch sent jax on his side luckily still on the couch "You want to realax?! After everything that's happened you just want to brush it off like it was nothing?!" Jack asked breathing heavily "Oh yeah let's just relax and have a nice cup of coffee forget about the whole 'almost dying' and 'mental trauma' it's nothing" jack stared down his brother and growled "Do you know what i went through to find you? what i had to do to stay alive? and when i did find you all it did was bring more trouble!" "Jack I-" "I ALMOST FUCKING DIED BECAUSE OF YOU!" jack screamed "IF YOU HAD BEEN SMART YOU WOULDN'T HAVE JOINED MS BUT NO! YOU HAD TO BE AN IDIOT AND PUT MY LIFE AT RISK!" "jack just listen i" "NO JAX YOU LISTEN! ALL MY LIFE I LOOKED UP TO YOU AND TRUSTED YOU! I LOOKED TO YOU FOR PROTECTION AND GUIDANCE! BUT NOW I SEE THAT I WAAS WRONG TO DO THAT!" tears began to well up in the young jackal's eyes "you promised you'd be there for me. but for years you left me alone. and because i wanted to right your fucking wrongs i was put in jail and came so close to dying. then i lost my mind. I-I killed those men...in ways no man should ever go out...all because you left me." jax could feel the guilt pile on him again and found himself at a loss for words "I hate you..." "j-jack wai-" "I HATE YOU!" jack screamed and went to the door "I WANT YOU GONE YOU HEAR ME?! AS SOON AS YOUR LEG HEALS YOU LEAVE AND GET OUT OF MY FUCKING LIFE!" with that jack slammed the door shut and went out of the building to walk wanting to get as far away from jax as possible. this left the elder brother alone to wallow in the sadness and guilt he faced.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Feb 28, 2020)

GrimnCoyote said:


> He wanted to tell him he felt the same. Maybe pride, strength, or some other emotional construct he created that caused him to close his shell. He just couldn't seem to reveal his true colors about the situation. But there was one thing he could do to help, comfort him. Hand in hand he lead the bat into the room. Closing the door behind he brought him to the bed and embraced him with his arms.



Saldana felt warm in Miguel's arms, and soon he drifted off to sleep not thinking about anything. Hopefully tomorrow won't be as busy and hectic..._and there won't be quite so many hasty love confessions._


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Feb 28, 2020)

Miguel now joined in rest by his new flying love relaxes. His brain struggling to think if anymore actions while his body is to tired to perform any actions. Slowly he drifts to sleep with Saladana in his arms.


----------



## JackJackal (Feb 28, 2020)

Stephanie sat comfortably (well if you concider cramped and stiff comfy) in her seat as her plane reached it's destination. smiling as she would meet up with jack soon and spend some time with him. what happened last time made her grow worried about him as he was still looking scared and twitchy when they parted ways. the second she was was able to leave she rushed out and got her lugage. as she walked through the airport there was a boy holding a news paper and shouting "EXTRA EXTRA! PLANE CRASH IN ILLINOIS LEAVES SEVERAL INJURED!" Stephanie's eyes went wide and she went over to the boy snatching the paper out of his hand her heart stared to beat faster from fear as panic started to set in. knowing that Jack could be hurt or worse she had to get to them as fast as possible. unfortunately there were no flights heading to that state so she was forced to do it the hard way and call a cab. she was going to nee d a set of wheels and that meant heading to a car dealer. "damn it Jack. you better be ok'


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Feb 28, 2020)

GrimnCoyote said:


> Returning to Sashenka the kitsune clung to her like a spider. Nuzzling her she wrapped them both in the heavy comforter. "You always make sleep more enjoyable", she said before giving her a kiss, "I could sleep through an explosion as long as I have you holding me".


Sash chuckled and snuggled under the heavy, warm comforter, smiling as she was kissed. "You make dreams heaven... I will always protect you Akako, always. Now, goodnight, my dear love." Sash gave Akako a kiss on the neck and sighed, slowly drifting off to sleep and softly snoring before Akako could say cyka blyat.


GrimnCoyote said:


> Silently she snuck up closer to the ferret unbeknownst. Her presence growing nearer and nearer like a ghost with sinister intentions. "That train is the one intended originally for Chicago correct?", a blade pressed against his neck, "answer if you value your life".


The ferret was in the middle of a sip of coffee when the voice spoke and put him at knifepoint. His eyes went wide and he gulped, swallowing his coffee and raising his hands. "Maybe... trains get rerouted all the time due to debris on the track. Why do you care?"


HopeTLioness said:


> "God Save the King!" She ended the call and shook with excitement. She quickly got her belongings, closed up her office, and headed out. At about five minutes after nine, she made it to the restaurant as she paid for her fare and went inside the building.  Once inside, she checked in with the host and lead her over to the booth where Charles was waiting. When she saw him, she smiled big as her tail wagged happily. "Good evening, Mr. Garrick. I hope that I haven't kept you waiting." She greeted while taking her seat across from him.


Charles smiled also and nodded, clearing his throat and shaking his head once she spoke. "No, not at all actually. They haven't even brought the bread yet. Please do sit, I'd wait all night for a fellow Brit." He smiled and the waitress brought some bread, the owl nodding his thanks and taking a piece. He nibbled on it and swallowed his bite before looking to Ariel and her rapidly wagging tail. "Seems like you're happy to be here, heh."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Feb 29, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Charles smiled also and nodded, clearing his throat and shaking his head once she spoke. "No, not at all actually. They haven't even brought the bread yet. Please do sit, I'd wait all night for a fellow Brit." He smiled and the waitress brought some bread, the owl nodding his thanks and taking a piece. He nibbled on it and swallowed his bite before looking to Ariel and her rapidly wagging tail. "Seems like you're happy to be here, heh."



Ariel blushed in embarrassment. "Is it really that obvious?" She took a quick glare at her tail before looking at the owl shyly. "Like I said, it has a mind of it's own. But to be honest, It is quite lovely to get to chat with a fellow countrymen. Now, if I remember correctly, you lived just outside of London, in the country? And your father was a traveling Reverend?"


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Feb 29, 2020)

"I'm a part of an organisation, the Claw of The Dragon to be exact. And I'm supposed to be gathering intel", she put more pressure on the knife. A small bit of blood trickled from the mans neck into his coffee. "Either tell me the exact location of the group on that train...", the kitsune leaned forward. Part of her haunting mask shown just in the corner of the ferrets eye, "...or I could easily tell my group to execute everyone you love".


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Feb 29, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Ariel blushed in embarrassment. "Is it really that obvious?" She took a quick glare at her tail before looking at the owl shyly. "As I said, it has a mind of it's own. But to be honest, It is quite lovely to get to chat with a fellow countryman. Now, if I remember correctly, you lived just outside of London, in the country? And your father was a traveling Reverend?"


Charles smiled and nodded. "Likewise, it is good to see a fellow Brit for once. Yes, I was born in a cabin in the countryside, away from the noise and hustle of the city. My father was a reverend for the Church of England, riding in the countryside and taking me with him. We would go hunting on our happy adventures too, that's how I was taught to shoot." The owl nibbled another piece of bread and looked to the canine. "And I believe you said you are from Cambridge if I remember correctly. I've been up there before."


GrimnCoyote said:


> "I'm a part of an organization, the Claw of The Dragon to be exact. And I'm supposed to be gathering intel", she put more pressure on the knife. A small bit of blood trickled from the man's neck into his coffee. "Either tell me the exact location of the group on that train...", the kitsune leaned forward. Part of her haunting mask shown just in the corner of the ferret's eye, "...or I could easily tell my group to execute everyone you love".


The ferret gulped and shook his head no, sputtering quickly to save his and his families skin. "I-It went north, to Milwaukee. That's all I know, the train didn't leave past there."


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Feb 29, 2020)

"Milwaukee", she looked up at the large map. The light for the city lit up brightly as the train had already arrived. "I need transportation, fast enough to get me there within the next hours. Arrange a train with a singular cargo cart then forget this interaction ever happened. Try and run, tell somebody, or interfere in anyway and your death will be slow and brutal. Understood ferret", Kyo growls.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Feb 29, 2020)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "Milwaukee", she looked up at the large map. The light for the city lit up brightly as the train had already arrived. "I need transportation, fast enough to get me there within the next hours. Arrange a train with a singular cargo cart then forget this interaction ever happened. Try and run, tell somebody, or interfere in any way and your death will be slow and brutal. Understood ferret", Kyo growls.


The ferret nodded and reached for his radio, picking it up and speaking into it. "H-Hey Jerry... I need a train with once cargo car, headed for Milwaukee, ASAP." He pointed out to the station as he set his radio down. "I-It'll be out there..."


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Feb 29, 2020)

"You are a wise man ferret", Kyo says removing the blade from his neck. Just as she prepared to exit she realised something. "Milwaukee, it is cold", she snatched something from a clothing rack, "I'm taking this coat". Now outside the building she stands by the tracks.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 1, 2020)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "You are a wise man ferret", Kyo says removing the blade from his neck. Just as she prepared to exit she realised something. "Milwaukee, it is cold", she snatched something from a clothing rack, "I'm taking this coat". Now outside the building she stands by the tracks.


The ferret sighed in relief, not even caring that she had taken his coat. He shivered slightly as he kept doing his job, the one car train chugging up to the station and sounding its steam horn for Kyo to board.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Mar 1, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Charles smiled and nodded. "Likewise, it is good to see a fellow Brit for once. Yes, I was born in a cabin in the countryside, away from the noise and hustle of the city. My father was a reverend for the Church of England, riding in the countryside and taking me with him. We would go hunting on our happy adventures too, that's how I was taught to shoot." The owl nibbled another piece of bread and looked to the canine. "And I believe you said you are from Cambridge if I remember correctly. I've been up there before."



Ariel took a piece of bread to butter it when he spoke of Cambridge. "Really? Oh, that's delightful. Did you like it there?"


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Back at the FED, in the CEO's office, Boucher is seen standing by the window with his hooves behind his back. He was just staring out into the night when he heard a knock on the door.

"Enter."

Rosa walked in and stood by his desk. "You called for me, sir?"

"Yes. I want to know why there was a lock down on the building." he said still looking out of the window.

"There was a hostile situation that was happening on the third floor. One of the guests that was with Fia had threaten her with a gun, and one of the Pinkerton took him down. He's in a holding cell on the fourth floor."

"And how is the investigating process going?"

"It was a difficult start, but it seems that it's getting somewhere. Ariel had delivered items to the room for one of the Blackpaw members. He's giving up information and working on it as we speak."

"Hmmm. Did we get all Blackpaw members?"

"All but one, sir. It was a trade for a man's life for his freedom."

The bull was quiet for a moment. Then he slowly turned around to look at her with narrowed eyes. "So you are telling me that _one_ of them escaped? For an incompetent who couldn't do his job?! _UNACCEPTABLE!_" He stormed over to her, glaring and towering her. "And where are the others now?"

"They're in the hospital nearby to get their wounds treated."

"On who's command?"

"Elvyra Highwater, sir."

He growled. "Send some agents to that hospital, _now_. As soon as they're treated, bring them back and put them in their holding cells. As for the hostile, he's staying in there until we set him up for trail. Now go."

"Yes, sir." Rosa nod her head and left to do the deed.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Three hours later, Doyle had finished up writing everything up on several sheets of paper. He laid back in his chair as he held up the papers to the vixen. "Done. I wrote down every bank that has their special accounts from all over the country with different time zones." He sighed and rubbed his head gently, as he felt that bandage and how really tired he is. "I have a plan on how exactly to do it, but it will be tricky. We may need some volunteers."


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Mar 1, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> The ferret sighed in relief, not even caring that she had taken his coat. He shivered slightly as he kept doing his job, the one car train chugging up to the station and sounding its steam horn for Kyo to board.



Slipping into the cart Kyo sat leaned against the wall. As the train began to move she thought over her next course of action. "They most likely will have been moved to a secure safe house. But the WhitePaw are known to provide most members with hotel accomodations if on a trip. I should look through all hotels in the area and ask around". The train chugged along the metallic tracks like congo drums. "But what to do once I do find them?", she asked herself. "I need to be incognito, perhaps act as though I am a remnant of one of their destroyed outposts. The CTD has yet to make our intentions and presence known to them therefore I should not arouse suspicion". Taking her paws she reaches behind her canine head. With a click the leather strap connecting her mask spits. Slowly she removes the item revealing her face to the elements.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 1, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Ariel took a piece of bread to butter it when he spoke of Cambridge. "Really? Oh, that's delightful. Did you like it there?"


"It was alright. Nice countryside, nice people, they liked my father a lot." He smiled and took a sip of water. "I do miss England... I've been meaning to go back, see my mum and dad. I'm sure his church has grown since the last time I was there."


GrimnCoyote said:


> Slipping into the cart Kyo sat leaned against the wall. As the train began to move she thought over her next course of action. "They most likely will have been moved to a secure safe house. But the WhitePaws are known to provide most members with hotel accommodations if on a trip. I should look through all the hotels in the area and ask around". The train chugged along the metallic tracks like congo drums. "But what to do once I do find them?", she asked herself. "I need to be incognito, perhaps act as though I am a remnant of one of their destroyed outposts. The CTD has yet to make our intentions and presence known to them therefore I should not arouse suspicion". Taking her paws she reaches behind her canine head. With a click the leather strap connecting her mask spits. Slowly she removes the item revealing her face to the elements.


The train began to chug away, running through the night as it trekked north. After a few hours, the train slowly came to a stop in the Milwaukee station, a few trains also there carrying cargo. It was very quiet and almost deserted, only the stationmaster, some conductors, and a security guard was around as Kyo now stopped in Cream City.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Mar 1, 2020)

Tucking the white and black mask under her coat she left the cart and went out into the cold outside. On the nearly desolate station she went over her objective mentally one more time. Taking a less violent approach the kitsune approached the main building. Once inside she knocked on the stationmaster's office. "Hello?", she asked in an innocent voice, "I'm a bit lost and could use some help".


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 1, 2020)

GrimnCoyote said:


> Tucking the white and black mask under her coat she left the cart and went out into the cold outside. On the nearly desolate station she went over her objective mentally one more time. Taking a less violent approach the kitsune approached the main building. Once inside she knocked on the stationmaster's office. "Hello?", she asked in an innocent voice, "I'm a bit lost and could use some help".


The stationmaster, a grey-muzzled big-antlered buck, was watching the lights and trains as he heard someone knocking and speaking on the other side of the door. He got up and reached for the gun in his desk, having been held at gunpoint twice in the past month by thieves. He tucked it into his pocket and cracked open the door, seeing the kitsune. He cleared his throat and spoke in a raspy voice that made him hard to hear. "How can I help you, miss? Most trains are not running this late, if that's what you're asking about."


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Mar 1, 2020)

"I need to find some friends", Kyo said to the old buck. "They had recently had their train rerouted to this stop. I was wondering if maybe they had set up some sort of transport into town and if you know anything about it".


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 1, 2020)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "I need to find some friends", Kyo said to the old buck. "They had recently had their train rerouted to this stop. I was wondering if maybe they had set up some sort of transport into town and if you know anything about it".


"Reroutes?" He turned away and went to a binder, flipping through and looking at all the trains that had come through. "We had three reroutes today... One from Chicago, one from Green Bay, and one from Des Moines. I haven't heard of any 'transport...' that one from Chicago stopped here, the Green Bay train went back, and the Des Moines train went back to Chicago. I know nothing of any transportation, sorry."


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Mar 1, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Ariel took a piece of bread to butter it when he spoke of Cambridge. "Really? Oh, that's delightful. Did you like it there?"
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ...



Elvyra nodded. "Great. Now comes the hard part. Planning out _our _part of the plan." She said. "The FED aren't _complete _fools, they'll figure something is very, very fishy really soon. I told Jefferson she and the others would discuss that part of the plan tomorrow, they won't have forever that's for sure. I'll try to prolong their stay in the hospital for as long as I can, but it won't be easy that's for sure. They'll want to throw them away into a cell at _some _point, because higherup is going to want to save face."


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Mar 1, 2020)

"Oh ok...", Kyo said glumly with her head down. Her breathing becoming increasingly more sniffly to the point of crying. "Did...did you here anything on where the people on the Chicago one went? Please...I-I need to find them".


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 1, 2020)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "Oh ok...", Kyo said glumly with her head down. Her breathing becoming increasingly more sniffly to the point of crying. "Did...did you here anything on where the people on the Chicago one went? Please...I-I need to find them".


The buck sighed and shook his head, fishing out a cigar and lighting it up before shaking his head. "Record shows it stopped here... it just quit running after coming here. I'm sure you'll find them, they should be around here somewhere in a hotel or something. Are you related to someone onboard?" He took a drag and coughed a bit, wheezing as he patted his chest.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Mar 1, 2020)

"No they're just friends my father cares for deeply", Kyo sighed as her three tails dragged along the floor. Turning around she slowly walked across the floor to the door. "Thank you for your help", she sadly utters.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 1, 2020)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "No they're just friends my father cares for deeply", Kyo sighed as her three tails dragged along the floor. Turning around she slowly walked across the floor to the door. "Thank you for your help", she sadly utters.


"Yup," was all the buck said, shutting the door after her and putting the gun away, continuing to monitor the freight trains on the rails as he smoked.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Mar 1, 2020)

A couple minutes passed with the room in silence. The cold wind beating against the walls of the station. The lights popping on and off as the console moved lively. Then suddenly a blade comes down stabbing all the way through through the bucks hand. Blood spews out of the cut veins and cover the area. Before he can even react the kitsune back in her mask slams his head into one of the bulbs causing it to burst into hot glass shards in his face. "Your a terrible liar", she says standing over him, "one last chance old man, where are they".


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 1, 2020)

GrimnCoyote said:


> A couple of minutes passed with the room in silence. The cold wind beating against the walls of the station. The lights popping on and off as the console moved lively. Then suddenly a blade comes down stabbing all the way through the buck's hand. Blood spews out of the cut veins and covers the area. Before he can even react the kitsune back in her mask slams his head into one of the bulbs causing it to burst into hot glass shards in his face. "You're a terrible liar", she says standing over him, "one last chance old man, where are they".


The buck's eyes widened in pain and before he could even yell he was slammed into the lightboard, a bulb busting on his forehead as he grimaced and she threatened him. He chuckled slightly as he reached for his cigar and took one final puff before spitting on the kitsune. "You'll have to pull it out of my dead corpse, kid. I'll tell you this, they aren't here, or anywhere nearby."


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Mar 1, 2020)

The kitsune growled grabbing the man by the collar of his shirt. Her eyes shrouded in the darkness caused by her mask. "You want to be loyal?, be a hero?", Kyo pulled him closer, "well then old man let me tell you something. You want to show me what your willing to not do for your organisation then I will show you what I am willing to do. You see I may not be able to extract information from you at the moment but once I begin tearing apart your staff you may reconsider".


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 1, 2020)

GrimnCoyote said:


> The kitsune growled grabbing the man by the collar of his shirt. Her eyes shrouded in the darkness caused by her mask. "You want to be loyal? be a hero?", Kyo pulled him closer, "well then old man let me tell you something. You want to show me what your willing to not do for your organization then I will show you what I am willing to do. You see I may not be able to extract information from you at the moment but once I begin tearing apart your staff you may reconsider".


The buck snorted and wheezed, his chest feeling heavy as he shook his head. "Staff... look outside, you idiot. What staff? A few conductors, the security guard who would kick your ass, and me? There's no one here..." He began coughed rather hard now, feeling like he had a boulder on his chest. He put a had on his chest as he was wheezing and unable to speak, losing air as he couldn't keep a breath.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Mar 1, 2020)

Sighing Kyo rips the blade from his bloodied hand. "I see now", she stares into his eyes soulessly, "you are useless to me. In another life you would have made a fine addition to the CTD. But due to your lack of good decision making your life ended up here, not as an unbreakable warrior but common trash". The dagger glides across his neck killing him instantly. Standing up she rubs a couple specks of blood from the mask on her face. "Luckily for me...", she snatched the book from him, "...I never needed you".

Skimming through that days logs and schedules she discovered a lead. It stated that the route originally intended for Chicago rerouted to this station. Upon arriving the passengers were provided with transport. Said transport was approved by staff to take place as long as it did not disrupt normal activities around the station. The group was taken to North Dakota and had the address for the hotel they went to. Having the information she needed Kyo left the station leaving the man dead on the ground.

A few hours worth of hitch hiking passed as the kitsune tracked the group. Finally standing before the building with the remnants inside she removed the mask and walked inside. At the front desk she passed the woman an image of most the group, "I'm looking for these creatures".


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 1, 2020)

GrimnCoyote said:


> Sighing Kyo rips the blade from his bloodied hand. "I see now", she stares into his eyes soulessly, "you are useless to me. In another life you would have made a fine addition to the CTD. But due to your lack of good decision making your life ended up here, not as an unbreakable warrior but common trash". The dagger glides across his neck killing him instantly. Standing up she rubs a couple specks of blood from the mask on her face. "Luckily for me...", she snatched the book from him, "...I never needed you".
> 
> Skimming through that days logs and schedules she discovered a lead. It stated that the route originally intended for Chicago rerouted to this station. Upon arriving the passengers were provided with transport. Said transport was approved by staff to take place as long as it did not disrupt normal activities around the station. The group was taken to North Dakota and had the address for the hotel they went to. Having the information she needed Kyo left the station leaving the man dead on the ground.
> 
> A few hours worth of hitch hiking passed as the kitsune tracked the group. Finally standing before the building with the remnants inside she removed the mask and walked inside. At the front desk she passed the woman an image of most the group, "I'm looking for these creatures".


In North Dakota, as the snowstorm raged on, an older female coyote was working the desk in the hotel the Whitepaws were in. She sipped her coffee as the kitsune approached her and showed her a picture of most of the Whitepaws. She nodded and spoke softly. "Mhm, I see. They are here. Might I ask why you are looking for our guests?"


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Mar 1, 2020)

_Last time I made the foolish decision of underestimating if that man had allegiance to the WhitePaw_, she thought to herself, _I won't make it twice. _"I have word to bring of a feathered lion they may want to hear", Kyo says in a calm manner.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 1, 2020)

GrimnCoyote said:


> _Last time I made the foolish decision of underestimating if that man had allegiance to the WhitePaw_, she thought to herself, _I won't make it twice. _"I have word to bring of a feathered lion they may want to hear", Kyo says in a calm manner.


The coyote raised her eyebrows, tilting her head and remaining silent before slowly shaking her head side to side. "Sorry... it's late, and now is not time to disturb our guest's sleep. I will tell them a red fox wanted to see them." The coyote stood her ground, waiting for her to leave because she knew something was awry. Something felt off. Of course, if she didn't leave, she didn't really know what to do.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Mar 1, 2020)

Kyo nodded and left the coyote to her own devices. "I will be back tomorrow", she said as she left through the door. Heading to the alley behind the building the kitsune stood. She knew they'd notice something was wrong and plan accordingly. Rather than go through the trouble of breaking in she'd let herself be captured. So she waited silently in anticipation for her capture.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 2, 2020)

GrimnCoyote said:


> Kyo nodded and left the coyote to her own devices. "I will be back tomorrow", she said as she left through the door. Heading to the alley behind the building the kitsune stood. She knew they'd notice something was wrong and plan accordingly. Rather than go through the trouble of breaking in she'd let herself be captured. So she waited silently in anticipation for her capture.


Two Whitepaw soldiers under Trevor’s direction were walking a patrol route around the hotel, rifles on their back as they wore fluffy coats and balaclavas to stay warm. They came around a corner and saw the kitsune standing there silently. They looked to each other before one called to the vixen. “Excuse me miss, can we help you? It’s a bit dangerous out in this weather to be just standing there.”


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Mar 2, 2020)

"You are WhitePaw correct?", she says turning to the group, "I am Kyo. I have information regarding the Maione family the current acting don may want to hear". Kyo the tossed her pistol on the ground as a sign of good faith. "My appearance may be deemed suspicious therefore I will come with unarmed. I am just a courier of information sent to help".


----------



## HopeTLioness (Mar 2, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> "It was alright. Nice countryside, nice people, they liked my father a lot." He smiled and took a sip of water. "I do miss England... I've been meaning to go back, see my mum and dad. I'm sure his church has grown since the last time I was there."



Ariel sighed. "Indeed. I should go back as well. I do miss my family and Cambridge."

After about an hour and a half of eating and chatting over dinner, they were done. They're seen walking out of the restaurant side by side, smiling at one another. "I had quite a lovely time, Mr. Garrick. And dinner was absolutely delicious." She looked down at the owl and wagged her tail happily.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Back at the FED, Marshall is still station at the door when three agents come up to him. The bear cleared his throat as he sized the Bearded Dragon. "We are here to take the criminal to his cell." Marshall eyed at him a bit before he reached back and knocked on the door. All four men waited for either Elvyra, Zach, or Umbra to answer the door.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Back in North Dakota, a cab stops in front of the hotel where the Whitepaws are staying. After paying the cab, a Border Collie stepped out and looked at the building. He pulled out a folded piece of paper and checked the address and the message. He was sent here for work after talking to an old gray Wulf. He was supposed to go with him to North Dakota, but something awful happened.

In the middle of recruiting more men, two MS23 members came up to him and shot him multiple times. Luckily for the Border Collie he was not around when it happened. But before he had died, the wolf gave him an address in North Dakota and a letter to give to a Sabrina Whitepaw. Now he had made it here and checked the address once more before he head inside.


----------



## WitherSDL (Mar 2, 2020)

Wither felt a bit awkward and this job, the man who hired him had been a wolf... he didn't usually work with wolves, but even worse the wolf had been murdered.  He hadn't been hired to protect him but it felt odd just the same, but a contract is a contract. He was dressed in a well tailored grey pants and vest over a white shirt with a thin black tie.  He has the sleeves rolled up to his elbows and has a colt 1911 clearly visible in a shoulder holster, he's not taking any chances with this job after what happened to the wolf.  After assessing the area for threats he tips the cabbie and grabs his luggage.

His right ear twitches a little as he approaches the entrance and peers through the window.  He enters cautiously and will approaches receptionist.

"I am sorry to bother you, Miss. I was sent to this address to deliver a letter to a..." he takes the envelope out and reads the name so as to get it right "Sabrina Whitepaw by a man called Wulf.  Does she reside here by any chance?" he asks, his speech patterns are slow and methodical and he comes off as surprisingly polite and professional.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 2, 2020)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "You are WhitePaw correct?", she says turning to the group, "I am Kyo. I have information regarding the Maione family the current acting don may want to hear". Kyo the tossed her pistol on the ground as a sign of good faith. "My appearance may be deemed suspicious therefore I will come with unarmed. I am just a courier of information sent to help".


The guards looked to each other with doubts and suspicions as they looked back to the kitsune. "If that's the case, you can tell us inside and we will tell him. We are on orders not to let anyone near due to... instability." The walked over and reached for her arms, getting ready to walk in with her and hear her out.


HopeTLioness said:


> Ariel sighed. "Indeed. I should go back as well. I do miss my family and Cambridge."
> 
> After about an hour and a half of eating and chatting over dinner, they were done. They're seen walking out of the restaurant side by side, smiling at one another. "I had quite a lovely time, Mr. Garrick. And dinner was absolutely delicious." She looked down at the owl and wagged her tail happily.


Charles nodded as they ate, walking out with the taller canine and grinning as they finished. "Indeed, that was a bloody good choice for dinner. Thank you for having dinner with me, I enjoyed your company and the nice chat." He smiled before taking her paw and kissing it. "_Jusqu'à ce que nous nous revoyions, _Madam Ariel." He assumed she had driven so he began to walk back to his hotel, a pep in his step as his heart was light and happy.


HopeTLioness said:


> Back in North Dakota, a cab stops in front of the hotel where the Whitepaws are staying. After paying the cab, a Border Collie stepped out and looked at the building. He pulled out a folded piece of paper and checked the address and the message. He was sent here for work after talking to an old gray Wulf. He was supposed to go with him to North Dakota, but something awful happened.
> 
> In the middle of recruiting more men, two MS23 members came up to him and shot him multiple times. Luckily for the Border Collie he was not around when it happened. But before he had died, the wolf gave him an address in North Dakota and a letter to give to a Sabrina Whitepaw. Now he had made it here and checked the address once more before he head inside.





WitherSDL said:


> Wither felt a bit awkward and this job, the man who hired him had been a wolf... he didn't usually work with wolves, but even worse the wolf had been murdered.  He hadn't been hired to protect him but it felt odd just the same, but a contract is a contract. He was dressed in a well tailored grey pants and vest over a white shirt with a thin black tie.  He has the sleeves rolled up to his elbows and has a colt 1911 clearly visible in a shoulder holster, he's not taking any chances with this job after what happened to the wolf.  After assessing the area for threats he tips the cabbie and grabs his luggage.
> 
> His right ear twitches a little as he approaches the entrance and peers through the window.  He enters cautiously and will approaches receptionist.
> 
> "I am sorry to bother you, Miss. I was sent to this address to deliver a letter to a..." he takes the envelope out and reads the name so as to get it right "Sabrina Whitepaw by a man called Wulf.  Does she reside here by any chance?" he asks, his speech patterns are slow and methodical and he comes off as surprisingly polite and professional.


The coyote working the desk heard the collie out and her ears went flat, looking to the collie and motioning for him to lean it.
"Young man... Sabrina is dead. If you come from who you say you come from, I will let you stay here for the night, free of charge, and I will deliver that envelope to the new temporary Don in the morning."


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Mar 2, 2020)

Kyo allowed herself to be brought into the hotel. Under normal circumstances she could easily slip away from the situation. She had studied the tricks of escape artist for many years to the point a set of handcuffs might as well be a toy. Sure she could still be hurt and still couldn't overpower a man if they were strong enough. But she could most certainly escape their grasp, but unfortunately this situation does not call for freeing one's self. It requires deception and the willingness to be captured behind enemy lines.


----------



## WitherSDL (Mar 2, 2020)

Wither's red eyes widen slightly... "Oh...  I am terribly sorry."  he says frowning deeply, this certainly complicated things if it was true.  "Wulf did send me, but I'm afraid I do not have any proof beyond this." he says holding up the envelope.

"Unfortunately he was gunned down shortly after he offered me a job... his last request to me was to bring this to Sabrina."  Wither says.  "I appreciate the offer of hospitality but this is rather distressing.  Wulf was clear that I would be the one to deliver the envelope to Sabrina.  Since both are dead, I would prefer to be the one to deliver this to the temporary Don."  He is polite to the point of sounding professionally apologetic.

"I would be happy to pay for my stay this evening if you have any vacancies." he adds.

He is now having serious second thoughts about this job, everyone seems to be dropping dead, but he would see it through at least to meeting the Don if permitted.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 2, 2020)

GrimnCoyote said:


> Kyo allowed herself to be brought into the hotel. Under normal circumstances, she could easily slip away from the situation. She had studied the tricks of escape artist for many years to the point a set of handcuffs might as well be a toy. Sure she could still be hurt and still couldn't overpower a man if they were strong enough. But she could most certainly escape their grasp, but unfortunately, this situation does not call for freeing one's self. It requires deception and the willingness to be captured behind enemy lines.


The two guards brought her inside, sitting her down on the couch and taking their hoods off to show two mountain lions. They crossed their arms and nodded. "Speak."


WitherSDL said:


> Wither's red eyes widen slightly... "Oh...  I am terribly sorry,"  he says frowning deeply, these certainly complicated things if it was true.  "Wulf did send me, but I'm afraid I do not have any proof beyond this," he says holding up the envelope.
> 
> "Unfortunately he was gunned down shortly after he offered me a job... his last request to me was to bring this to Sabrina,"  Wither says.  "I appreciate the offer of hospitality but this is rather distressing.  Wulf was clear that I would be the one to deliver the envelope to Sabrina.  Since both are dead, I would prefer to be the one to deliver this to the temporary Don."  He is polite to the point of sounding professionally apologetic.
> 
> ...


The coyote looked to see Kyo back inside and her fur stood on end, looking to the collie and shaking her head. "I cannot allow that. I'm very sorry... but I have my orders. Security is tight... patrols around here, Don Effler has security watching his house and family to make sure he is safe, and since you only have that envelope of proof the late Wulf did send you, I cannot tell you where the Don is."


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Mar 2, 2020)

"The Don of the Maione is dead", Kyo says to the men, "decapitated brutally. Witnesses say it was done by a rival group dubbed the Claw of The Dragon. They're a yakuza primarily based out of Japan and San Francisco".


----------



## WitherSDL (Mar 2, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> The coyote looked to see Kyo back inside and her fur stood on end, looking to the collie and shaking her head. "I cannot allow that. I'm very sorry... but I have my orders. Security is tight... patrols around here, Don Effler has security watching his house and family to make sure he is safe, and since you only have that envelope of proof the late Wulf did send you, I cannot tell you where the Don is."



"I understand"  Wither says glancing over at Kyo and sounding very sympathetic.  "I do not want to know where the Don is, I simply want to fulfill Wulf's last wish and the contract he made with me.  I know I can't honor the word of my our agreement, but perhaps I can honor the spirit of it, if I can deliver this to the Don directly.  If I may not pay for a room here, direct me to a hotel where I might and I will remain in town for a week.  The Don can decide for themself whether they wish to know what this envelope contains.  If I do not hear from your organization within a week I will destroy the contents and return home, contract fulfilled." he says absolutely solemnly, not as a threat, but a promise that whatever the envelope contains will remain a secret to everyone.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 2, 2020)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "The Don of the Maione is dead", Kyo says to the men, "decapitated brutally. Witnesses say it was done by a rival group dubbed the Claw of The Dragon. They're a yakuza primarily based out of Japan and San Francisco".


The guards raised their eyebrows and looked to each other before looking to the kitsune. "Well then... we celebrate the death of an enemy," one said. "We will take this news to our don. Thank you for that. Anything else?"


WitherSDL said:


> "I understand,"  Wither says glancing over at Kyo and sounding very sympathetic.  "I do not want to know where the Don is, I simply want to fulfill Wulf's last wish and the contract he made with me.  I know I can't honor the word of my agreement, but perhaps I can honor the spirit of it if I can deliver this to the Don directly.  If I may not pay for a room here, direct me to a hotel where I might and I will remain in town for a week.  The Don can decide for themself whether they wish to know what this envelope contains.  If I do not hear from your organization within a week I will destroy the contents and return home, contract fulfilled." he says absolutely solemnly, not as a threat, but a promise that whatever the envelope contains will remain a secret to everyone.


The yote stood back up straight and sighed, rubbing her eyes as she shrugged. "If you want to pay for a room here, I'll take the money. I can tell the Don you want to see him tomorrow..."


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Mar 3, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> The guards raised their eyebrows and looked to each other before looking to the kitsune. "Well then... we celebrate the death of an enemy," one said. "We will take this news to our don. Thank you for that. Anything else?"
> 
> The yote stood back up straight and sighed, rubbing her eyes as she shrugged. "If you want to pay for a room here, I'll take the money. I can tell the Don you want to see him tomorrow..."



"Yes", kitsune replied to the guards, "and it involves his son. Gabriello Maione the WhitePaw traitor is suspected to have survived. He will most likely take over his father's position within the coming week. Though, with the current acting dons permission the Italian outposts can enact a death squad to gun down the lion".


----------



## WitherSDL (Mar 3, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> The yote stood back up straight and sighed, rubbing her eyes as she shrugged. "If you want to pay for a room here, I'll take the money. I can tell the Don you want to see him tomorrow..."



"Thank you." he says, reaching into his pocket and producing a wallet.  He will pay the price of the room along with a generous tip.  "If the Don asks, my name is Wither.  I'll await word in my room."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 3, 2020)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "Yes", kitsune replied to the guards, "and it involves his son. Gabriello Maione the WhitePaw traitor is suspected to have survived. He will most likely take over his father's position within the coming week. Though, with the current acting dons permission the Italian outposts can enact a death squad to gun down the lion".


The guards nodded, not knowing who she was talking about but taking note of who would be coming into power. “Ok then. Noted. We will speak to our Don and he will decide a plan of action. Thank you for your intel.”


WitherSDL said:


> "Thank you." he says, reaching into his pocket and producing a wallet.  He will pay the price of the room along with a generous tip.  "If the Don asks, my name is Wither.  I'll await word in my room."


The woman took the money and handed him his room key, nodding and producing a small smile. “Will do. Take your things and rest... it is late.”
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
The next morning, just before sunrise, the coyote who had been doing the night shift went to the home of Trevor the bison, knocking on the door and being greeted by Whitepaw soldiers. She told them she had a message for Don Trevor and she was escorted in, Trevor already awake and dressed and sipping his coffee in front of the fireplace. The yote stood in front of him and told him a canine named Wither had been sent from Wulf to deliver a message for his eyes only and that he wanted to give it to him himself. Trevor sighed, having heard of Sabrina’s favorite underboss, and nodded to the yote. “Very well. Take two men, bring him here. I will allow him to deliver it as long as he has soldiers nearby. I’m not taking any chances on an assassin.”
The yote nodded and left, quickly returning to the hotel with two guards. The trio went to Wither’s room door and the woman began to knock on it, waiting for him to get up and answer.


----------



## WitherSDL (Mar 3, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> The woman took the money and handed him his room key, nodding and producing a small smile. “Will do. Take your things and rest... it is late.”
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> The next morning, just before sunrise, the coyote who had been doing the night shift went to the home of Trevor the bison, knocking on the door and being greeted by Whitepaw soldiers. She told them she had a message for Don Trevor and she was escorted in, Trevor already awake and dressed and sipping his coffee in front of the fireplace. The yote stood in front of him and told him a canine named Wither had been sent from Wulf to deliver a message for his eyes only and that he wanted to give it to him himself. Trevor sighed, having heard of Sabrina’s favorite underboss, and nodded to the yote. “Very well. Take two men, bring him here. I will allow him to deliver it as long as he has soldiers nearby. I’m not taking any chances on an assassin.”
> The yote nodded and left, quickly returning to the hotel with two guards. The trio went to Wither’s room door and the woman began to knock on it, waiting for him to get up and answer.



Wither awakens with a start, he reflexively reaches for his 1911 but stops, remembering where he is.  "Just a moment." he says loudly enough to be heard.  He slips into his clothing and wipes the sleep from his eyes before opening the door a moment later.  He takes in the sight of the three of them eyeing the two guards a little wearily.

"To what do I owe this honor?" he asks sounding genuine despite his initial weariness, offering the yote a pleasant smile.  He had left his 1911 on the nightstand and was glad he had with the guards present.  No need to escalate the situation with a misunderstanding.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 3, 2020)

WitherSDL said:


> Wither awakens with a start, he reflexively reaches for his 1911 but stops, remembering where he is.  "Just a moment." he says loudly enough to be heard.  He slips into his clothing and wipes the sleep from his eyes before opening the door a moment later.  He takes in the sight of the three of them eyeing the two guards a little wearily.
> 
> "To what do I owe this honor?" he asks sounding genuine despite his initial weariness, offering the yote a pleasant smile.  He had left his 1911 on the nightstand and was glad he had with the guards present.  No need to escalate the situation with a misunderstanding.


One of the guards, a female, soft-spoken deer, looked to the collie and spoke with authority in her near-whisper tone. “You asked for an audience with Don Effler. He has granted your request. You will come with us to see him and deliver your message at once."


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Mar 3, 2020)

Finished with the interaction Kyo was lead to a room. On the opposite side side of the hotel on a different floor from the remnants she stepped into her quarters. Secluded from prying eyes she removed her gear and lied down on the mattress. Taking her mask which was originally stuffed under her coat she set it under her pillow. _I am in, _she thought staring up at the ceiling, _now to lay low and not arouse suspicion. I must find out there next course of action and report it to father. _Falling into unconscious she rested until sun broke once more.


----------



## WitherSDL (Mar 3, 2020)

"Excellent."  Wither says "Thank you for your promptness." 

He steps out of the room, prepared to to meet the Don and deliver Wulf's message.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 3, 2020)

As the sun came up on the snow-blanketed town of Grand Forks, Sash slowly woke up as small rays of sun peeked into her room she shared with Akako. She awoke to her holding Akako close and she smiled sleepily, kissing Akako on the cheek and whispering as she woke up. "Akakoooo... good moooorning... my sweet kitsune, it is time to wake."


WitherSDL said:


> "Excellent."  Wither says "Thank you for your promptness."
> 
> He steps out of the room, prepared to meet the Don and deliver Wulf's message.


The guards nodded and escorted him back outside, taking him to the car they had rode in to get there and driving back to Trevor's modest two-story house. They led him inside where more soldiers patted him down, finding no guns on him. They led him into the living room where Trevor was reading the Grand Forks Star newspaper, sipping coffee as the deer spoke once more. 
"Don Effler, here is Mr. Wither."
The huge beast looked up from his paper and smiled, nodding slowly as he spoke in a deep voice. "Leave us, please."
"But sir-"
"Please?"
The deer sighed and nodded, backing away with the other guard and shutting the door behind her. Trevor looked to the collie and motioned for a chair. "Please, take a seat. Would you like some coffee?"


----------



## WitherSDL (Mar 3, 2020)

Wither takes a seat.  "Coffee would be nice."  Wither says, sounding thankful.  Though he was alert, the small amount of sleep he got the previous night left him feeling fatigued.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 3, 2020)

WitherSDL said:


> Wither takes a seat.  "Coffee would be nice."  Wither says, sounding thankful.  Though he was alert, the small amount of sleep he got the previous night left him feeling fatigued.


Trevor had a pot of coffee and an empty mug on the table, pouring a cup of black coffee for the collie. He pushed it towards him on the table that separated them before speaking once more. "The coyote who spoke to you last night told me you have a message from Wulf. How is he?"


----------



## Seph (Mar 3, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> The guards nodded, not knowing who she was talking about but taking note of who would be coming into power. “Ok then. Noted. We will speak to our Don and he will decide a plan of action. Thank you for your intel.”
> 
> The woman took the money and handed him his room key, nodding and producing a small smile. “Will do. Take your things and rest... it is late.”
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ...


Sal’s eyes slowly opened up to see that it was morning. As he sat up the bed let out an unsettled crack. More loud creaks came out of the bed as Sal sat up. Sal had to do a little stretch before he could use the crutches. He made his way over to the little bathroom and hopped on the toilet. There was a little book next to the toilet, Sal didn’t know what it was and didn’t really care but he started reading anyway.


----------



## WitherSDL (Mar 3, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Trevor had a pot of coffee and an empty mug on the table, pouring a cup of black coffee for the collie. He pushed it towards him on the table that separated them before speaking once more. "The coyote who spoke to you last night told me you have a message from Wulf. How is he?"



Wither takes a deep breath inhaling the scent of the coffee... and let's out a soft sigh indicating whatever he said next would not be good. 

"I am afraid he is not well.  He was murdered shortly after contracting my services for a job.  I saw him before he passed and asked that I bring this envelope..." Wither says, as he produces the envelope... "To Sabrina Whitepaw.  Is it true that she has also been slain?" he asks.

He takes a small sip of the coffee before fixing his intense gaze on Trevor.  He keeps his tone neutral, very aware of the potential danger he is in.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Mar 3, 2020)

Engaging in a long drawn out yawn Akako wakes up. "Good morning", she says getting to her feet. Unruffling her hair the kitsune cheerfully put on her clothes, "I had a wonderful dream last night. In it we lived together in a cabin near the mist beautiful lake. We had two adorable little pups who played without a care in the world".


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 3, 2020)

WitherSDL said:


> Wither takes a deep breath inhaling the scent of the coffee... and let's out a soft sigh indicating whatever he said next would not be good.
> 
> "I am afraid he is not well.  He was murdered shortly after contracting my services for a job.  I saw him before he passed and asked that I bring this envelope..." Wither says, as he produces the envelope... "To Sabrina Whitepaw.  Is it true that she has also been slain?" he asks.
> 
> He takes a small sip of the coffee before fixing his intense gaze on Trevor.  He keeps his tone neutral, very aware of the potential danger he is in.


Trevor's eyebrows went up in a mix of surprise and suspicion as he saw the envelope, the collie staring him down as the bison locked eyes with him, his big brown eyes peering into Wither's red eyes. He sipped his coffee before speaking. "I see... and yes, The White Queen was killed in an aircraft accident. I am one to always believe the best and prepare for the worst, but I must confess that your story seems... suspicious." He sighed and stood up, lumbering to the door and opening it up. He motioned for the two guards to come back in as he went back to his seat. The deer and her companion, a short but very muscular yeen, came in and stood behind Wither, before drawing their guns and pointing them at his back and head. Trevor extended his massive hand to the collie and spoke with a cool tone in his voice.
"To be precautious, and to make sure you make no sudden moves, I have ordered the two furs to shoot if you make any quick moves. Now, please hand me the letter and let me read it, and I will give them the stand-down order."


GrimnCoyote said:


> Engaging in a long drawn out yawn Akako wakes up. "Good morning", she says getting to her feet. Unruffling her hair the kitsune cheerfully put on her clothes, "I had a wonderful dream last night. In it, we lived together in a cabin near the most beautiful lake. We had two adorable little pups who played without a care in the world".


Sash rolled out of the bed and got dressed, yawning and smiling as Akako described her dream. "Maybe after we eat breakfast, I can take you home. You can see cabin, where I live. Maybe... maybe one day dream will be reality. I would love that, _moya lyubov._" She came up behind her and hugged her, nuzzling her neck and giving her a kiss.


----------



## WitherSDL (Mar 3, 2020)

Wither's right ear stands at attention, though his left is folder over as it always is.  He understands the caution and hopes he didn't misjudge the situation too badly.  The guards seem a little jumpy to him and even on his best day he doubted he would come out of this alive if he tried to fight.

"I agree, I would think it was suspicious too if I were in your shoes.  *I* am also suspicious, a dying man asked me to deliver a message to what turns out to be a dead woman and here we both are." he says slowly rotating the envelope in his paw.

Wither passively takes in the details of the room and possible escape routes if things go south and he survives for more than a few seconds.  He is alert looking for any sign of aggression as he slowly extends his arm and hands over the envelope.  His voice is calm and disarming even if what he's saying isn't and he and moves slowly trying to de-escalate the situation, seemingly he's been in this kind of situation before.

Once the envelope is in Trevor's hands, he slowly reaches for his coffee.  He rather liked the blend and if he was about to die at least there'd be one good thing about it.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 3, 2020)

WitherSDL said:


> Wither's right ear stands at attention, though his left is folder over as it always is.  He understands the caution and hopes he didn't misjudge the situation too badly.  The guards seem a little jumpy to him and even on his best day he doubted he would come out of this alive if he tried to fight.
> 
> "I agree, I would think it was suspicious too if I were in your shoes.  *I* am also suspicious, a dying man asked me to deliver a message to what turns out to be a dead woman and here we both are." he says slowly rotating the envelope in his paw.
> 
> ...


Trevor took the envelope and reached for a letter opener that had the great seal of North Dakota on it. He slowly opened it and pulled out the letter, unfolding the tri fold and seeing it was a letter. He motioned for his guards to stand down, and the obeyed, as he began to read...


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Mar 3, 2020)

"Oh Sashenka", the kitsune gave her a smooch on the neck. "You really are the best thing to ever happen to me. And I'll do anything to be with you, watashi no ai". Finishing up she wore a green cotton shirt, a set of faded hiking pants, and black boots. Giving her lover another kiss she said, "come they must be awaiting our arrival downstairs".


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 3, 2020)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "Oh Sashenka", the kitsune gave her a smooch on the neck. "You really are the best thing to ever happen to me. And I'll do anything to be with you, watashi no ai". Finishing up she wore a green cotton shirt, a set of faded hiking pants, and black boots. Giving her lover another kiss she said, "come they must be awaiting our arrival downstairs".


Sash chuckled as she pulled away, wearing the same clothes she wore the previous day. She yawned once more and went to rinse her mouth out before coming back out and nodding. "_Da, _Mister Effler said he would meet us downstairs. Let us go eat some breakfast." She opened the door for the kitsune and shut it behind her, walking beside her as to not give away they were together to the others who didn't know in the lobby. Sash led her to the small dining room where they were serving breakfast and got some sausage and fruit, along with a cup of coffee as she sat with Akako and began to eat.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Mar 3, 2020)

Eating the meal provided the kitsune took each bite slow. It wasn't the greatest of breakfasts but anything could beat the garbage the prison served. "Hey Sashenka", she asked in between filling her mouth, "you think we'll ever see the other?. Mr Jackson, Mr Blackwater, and Zach haven't been seen in a while".


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 3, 2020)

GrimnCoyote said:


> Eating the meal provided the kitsune took each bite slow. It wasn't the greatest of breakfasts but anything could beat the garbage the prison served. "Hey Sashenka", she asked in between filling her mouth, "you think we'll ever see the other?. Mr Jackson, Mr Blackwater, and Zach haven't been seen in a while".


Sash looked up and listened to her question, shrugging her shoulders and speaking after she swallowed. "...I do not know. None of them were on the plane home. Maybe we parted ways... maybe we are not meant to see them again." She took a sip of coffee and sighed. "I do wonder what happened to them..."


----------



## WitherSDL (Mar 3, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Trevor took the envelope and reached for a letter opener that had the great seal of North Dakota on it. He slowly opened it and pulled out the letter, unfolding the tri fold and seeing it was a letter. He motioned for his guards to stand down, and the obeyed, as he began to read...



Wither sits patiently waiting for him to finish reading whatever the note contained.  He feels tense, weary that things would turn hostile at any moment, but he sits still, sipping his coffee.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Mar 3, 2020)

"I do hope that's not the case", Akako said finishing the plate. "Mr Jackson was a strong man with so much experiences in the war. Umbra, though rude in some cases always seamed to have a compassionate side. And Zach and Peter are such good friends. They both genuinely seamed to care and dare I say...love each other". The kitsune then thought of what she had said. "Hey Sashenka, do you think they are like us?".


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 3, 2020)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "I do hope that's not the case", Akako said finishing the plate. "Mr Jackson was a strong man with so much experiences in the war. Umbra, though rude in some cases always seamed to have a compassionate side. And Zach and Peter are such good friends. They both genuinely seamed to care and dare I say...love each other". The kitsune then thought of what she had said. "Hey Sashenka, do you think they are like us?".


Sash nodded at what she said. "_Da... _Commander James was good man, strong man. Zach and Peter always were close." Sash listened to her question as she finished off some sausage and sipped the coffee. She swallowed before speaking. "...I think so. I am not sure... but instinct and blind guess says _da._ As I have discovered with being with you, Akako, there is nothing wrong about it if it is so. I would say good for them." She grinned and stood up, getting more food before coming back and continuing to eat.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Mar 3, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Ariel sighed. "Indeed. I should go back as well. I do miss my family and Cambridge."
> 
> After about an hour and a half of eating and chatting over dinner, they were done. They're seen walking out of the restaurant side by side, smiling at one another. "I had quite a lovely time, Mr. Garrick. And dinner was absolutely delicious." She looked down at the owl and wagged her tail happily.
> 
> ...



Elvyra sighed, discouraged. "They work fast, don't they...?" She said. "We'll have to find an alternative way of speaking to one another. I'll propose Jefferson, but that's a lot on her plate." She went over, and opened the door.
.........................................................................................................................

Peter had wanted to sleep in that day, but he knew that wasn't an option, and that he'd have to get up eventually. He slowly got up, and dressed himself walking outside, to eat breakfast. He saw Sashenka and Akako eating breakfast, and decided that he would join them. "Good morning..." Hey greeted forlornly.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Mar 3, 2020)

"Oh good morning Peter", Akako greeted him warmly, "come, sit down and have some breakfast. It may not be mothers cooking but it is warm and filling". Scooting over she made room for the rabbit to sit.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Mar 3, 2020)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "Oh good morning Peter", Akako greeted him warmly, "come, sit down and have some breakfast. It may not be mothers cooking but it is warm and filling". Scooting over she made room for the rabbit to sit.



Peter smiled, weakly and sat next to them. "I hope I wasn't interrupting your conversation, or anything." He told them. "What were you talking about anyway?"


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Mar 3, 2020)

"Oh uh...", she hesitated to say their discussion. Akako really didn't want to offend Peter but it would seem suspicious if she said nothing. "Well...you know how you and Zach are very close", the kitsune avoided eye contact, "and you both seem to care about each other. Some would say it feels uh almost...romantic in a way...".


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Mar 3, 2020)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "Oh uh...", she hesitated to say their discussion. Akako really didn't want to offend Peter but it would seem suspicious if she said nothing. "Well...you know how you and Zach are very close", the kitsune avoided eye contact, "and you both seem to care about each other. Some would say it feels uh almost...romantic in a way...".



Peter stopped, blushing slightly. "Uh...Oh." He said, chuckling. "Is it really that obvious...?"


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Mar 3, 2020)

"Well...its only obvious to those of us who are in a similar situation", the kitsune glances at Sashenka. She then laughs too, "hehe it feels a bit ironic that I'd be the one to bring it up".


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Mar 3, 2020)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "Well...its only obvious to those of us who are in a similar situation", the kitsune glances at Sashenka. She then laughs too, "hehe it feels a bit ironic that I'd be the one to bring it up".



Peter smiled at the two of them, genuinely happy for once. "I'm happy for you." He told the two of them. "At least you are together now..."


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Mar 3, 2020)

The vixen noticed Peters sadness. She couldn't help but relate to him. Lost, lonely, and loosing hope. Reaching forward she gave him a hug hoping to ease the pain. "It's ok...", she whispered, "...he'll come back". She hoped he'd find something from the embrace. Perhaps the fox like nature of her appearance would remind him of his lover or even the contact of another creature would help him forward.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 3, 2020)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Peter had wanted to sleep in that day, but he knew that wasn't an option, and that he'd have to get up eventually. He slowly got up, and dressed himself walking outside, to eat breakfast. He saw Sashenka and Akako eating breakfast, and decided that he would join them. "Good morning..." Hey greeted forlornly.





GrimnCoyote said:


> "Oh good morning Peter", Akako greeted him warmly, "come, sit down and have some breakfast. It may not be mothers cooking but it is warm and filling". Scooting over she made room for the rabbit to sit.





Liseran Thistle said:


> Peter smiled, weakly and sat next to them. "I hope I wasn't interrupting your conversation or anything." He told them. "What were you talking about anyway?"





GrimnCoyote said:


> "Oh uh...", she hesitated to say their discussion. Akako really didn't want to offend Peter but it would seem suspicious if she said nothing. "Well...you know how you and Zach are very close", the kitsune avoided eye contact, "and you both seem to care about each other. Some would say it feels uh almost...romantic in a way...".





Liseran Thistle said:


> Peter stopped, blushing slightly. "Uh...Oh." He said, chuckling. "Is it really that obvious...?"





GrimnCoyote said:


> "Well... it's only obvious to those of us who are in a similar situation", the kitsune glances at Sashenka. She then laughs too, "hehe it feels a bit ironic that I'd be the one to bring it up".





Liseran Thistle said:


> Peter smiled at the two of them, genuinely happy for once. "I'm happy for you." He told the two of them. "At least you are together now..."





GrimnCoyote said:


> The vixen noticed Peter's sadness. She couldn't help but relate to him. Lost, lonely, and losing hope. Reaching forward she gave him a hug hoping to ease the pain. "It's ok...", she whispered, "...he'll come back". She hoped he'd find something from the embrace. Perhaps the fox-like nature of her appearance would remind him of his lover or even the contact of another creature would help him forward.


Sash had zoned out a bit as she was thinking about taking Akako to her cabin and wasn't paying attention until she saw Akako hug Peter. She snapped back and rubbed her eyes out of tiredness before reaching over and rubbing the small rabbit on the thigh. "_Da, _comrade. I am sure things will all look _cheeki breeki _in due time." She smiled a soft smile as she tried to comfort him.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Mar 3, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Trevor took the envelope and reached for a letter opener that had the great seal of North Dakota on it. He slowly opened it and pulled out the letter, unfolding the tri fold and seeing it was a letter. He motioned for his guards to stand down, and the obeyed, as he began to read...





WitherSDL said:


> Wither sits patiently waiting for him to finish reading whatever the note contained.  He feels tense, weary that things would turn hostile at any moment, but he sits still, sipping his coffee.



Inside the envelope were two messaged. One was Wither's application in joining the Whitepaws with Wulf's stamp of approval and signature. The other is a strange note that was written in a weird way. The message was as follows:


Dear Sabrina,

The time has come to rmove our path to the Secret *look* out point and stop using th
phrase *at* the telephone. 2298 on the kypad
is a Code to fnd *the* hotel stay which Is
good for Six nights and Seven days. Each
night will be full of Four hours of dancing. 
sweet treats will fill th ball room. They say a 
prince will be with Eight guards,


so *watch* out! *Face* your fears and unlock the secrt! 

~Wulf




Liseran Thistle said:


> Elvyra sighed, discouraged. "They work fast, don't they...?" She said. "We'll have to find an alternative way of speaking to one another. I'll propose Jefferson, but that's a lot on her plate." She went over, and opened the door.



Doyle scoffed. "How annoying. Very well, madam." He keeps quiet as she opened the door. Marshall stood there at the door, taking his hat off and bowing to her. "Excuse me for intruding, Miss. Highwater, but these gentlemen wanted to see you."

"We're here to collect the rat and take him upstairs to the holding cell." the black bear spoke.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 3, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Inside the envelope were two messaged. One was Wither's application in joining the Whitepaws with Wulf's stamp of approval and signature. The other is a strange note that was written in a weird way. The message was as follows:
> 
> 
> Dear Sabrina,
> ...





WitherSDL said:


> Wither sits patiently waiting for him to finish reading whatever the note contained.  He feels tense, weary that things would turn hostile at any moment, but he sits still, sipping his coffee.


Trevor read it over and immediately noticed the bold, along with certain vowels being excluded, his days as receiving encoded messages as a radio operator coming to him. He sighed and looked to Wither. "Well then... this is definitely an encoded message. Mister Wulf wanted to get a certain message across to the late Miss Sabrina without the wrong people knowing. The question is, what was it? The bolded words spell out, 'look at the watch face...'" He looked to the collie and nodded before speaking. "Unless you have anything else for me, I recommend you going back to your hotel. I will be down there soon enough to extract everyone to the grain factory, where I have a meeting room ready for a briefing."


----------



## WitherSDL (Mar 4, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Trevor read it over and immediately noticed the bold, along with certain vowels being excluded, his days as receiving encoded messages as a radio operator coming to him. He sighed and looked to Wither. "Well then... this is definitely an encoded message. Mister Wulf wanted to get a certain message across to the late Miss Sabrina without the wrong people knowing. The question is, what was it? The bolded words spell out, 'look at the watch face...'" He looked to the collie and nodded before speaking. "Unless you have anything else for me, I recommend you going back to your hotel. I will be down there soon enough to extract everyone to the grain factory, where I have a meeting room ready for a briefing."



"There is nothing else." Wither said.  He took the final sip of his coffee and set down the empty mug.  "Thank you for the hospitality... the coffee was excellent." he said before standing up slowly and turning  to be lead out by the guards, offering a small polite smile to the deer.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 4, 2020)

WitherSDL said:


> "There is nothing else." Wither said.  He took the final sip of his coffee and set down the empty mug.  "Thank you for the hospitality... the coffee was excellent." he said before standing up slowly and turning to be lead out by the guards, offering a small polite smile to the deer.


"You're welcome... I will see you again soon." He smiled and nodded to the guards, the deer and the yeen leading Wither out as Trevor took the letter to his study. He sat down and began to look for anything irregular, taking a separate piece of paper to take notes with. 
"Look at the watch face..." he mumbled softly, now seeing words were missing vowels also. "Remove... the... keypad... find... the... secret! Yes, all those words make a phrase. Very clever coding. What else..." He continued to look closely as he then saw there were words that had irregular capital letters. He began to write them down and mumble softly. "Secret... Code... Is... Six... Seven... Four, Eight! There are three messages, I had better check for more." He looked long and hard this time, struggling for a moment before realizing the first word of every phrase combined made a separate phrase. "The... phrase... is... good... night... sweet... prince." He looked over his notes and sighed, seeing he had four messages. "Now... I need to find the watch, or whatever he is referencing, and do these commands."

Meanwhile, the guards had escorted the collie back to the hotel, taking him to the lobby and letting him go free. "Here you are. I'd recommend you eat breakfast, we have a long day ahead," said the yeen.


----------



## WitherSDL (Mar 4, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Meanwhile, the guards had escorted the collie back to the hotel, taking him to the lobby and letting him go free. "Here you are. I'd recommend you eat breakfast, we have a long day ahead," said the yeen.



Wither nods his agreement and thanks the yeen, but before breakfast he steps outside into the freezing morning air and lights up a cigarette.  With the first drag the stress of the morning melted away.  He had made it through yet another dangerous encounter.  He stood outside for several minutes gazing into the distance with his thousand yard stare, cigarette loosely hanging from his mouth.  He hadn't had a cigarette since the night Wulf died and gave him the message to deliver.  Once he finished the cigarette he went inside and disposed of it in an ash tray or trash bin and will go to the restaurant area and sit down for breakfast.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Mar 4, 2020)

GrimnCoyote said:


> The vixen noticed Peters sadness. She couldn't help but relate to him. Lost, lonely, and loosing hope. Reaching forward she gave him a hug hoping to ease the pain. "It's ok...", she whispered, "...he'll come back". She hoped he'd find something from the embrace. Perhaps the fox like nature of her appearance would remind him of his lover or even the contact of another creature would help him forward.





Captain TrashPanda said:


> Sash had zoned out a bit as she was thinking about taking Akako to her cabin and wasn't paying attention until she saw Akako hug Peter. She snapped back and rubbed her eyes out of tiredness before reaching over and rubbing the small rabbit on the thigh. "_Da, _comrade. I am sure things will all look _cheeki breeki _in due time." She smiled a soft smile as she tried to comfort him.



Peter sniffled, lightly. "T-thanks guys..." He said to them. "W-why don't we talk about you instead...?" 
............................................................................................

"Of course." Elvyra said. "Take him away."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 5, 2020)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Peter sniffled, lightly. "T-thanks guys..." He said to them. "W-why don't we talk about you instead...?"


Sash leaned back and smiled softly, looking to Akako before speaking. "Well... Akako and I got close in prison, realized we were perfect for each other. After many cuddle sessions and... other things, we decided we would be together." She gave a smirk to Akako as she ate some more breakfast. "I believe we are perfect match... it is nice to be with her."


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Mar 5, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Sash leaned back and smiled softly, looking to Akako before speaking. "Well... Akako and I got close in prison, realized we were perfect for each other. After many cuddle sessions and... other things, we decided we would be together." She gave a smirk to Akako as she ate some more breakfast. "I believe we are perfect match... it is nice to be with her."



Peter chuckled softly, "That's wonderful to hear, Sashenka." He said. "At least someone came out of prison happy..."


----------



## WitherSDL (Mar 5, 2020)

Wither sits down and orders steak and eggs for breakfast.  He looks around the restaurant studying the other diners while he waits.  Once the food arrives he eats it slowly as is, no salt or pepper or special sauces.  The food was above average... or above the average of what he was used to.

After a few bites he reaches for his cigarettes but stops himself just short, chiding himself for wanting one so soon after he had just had one.  Instead he closes his tired eyes and rubs them, and then scratches at his creased ear, briefly remembering the ordeal that had permanently damaged it.  His fur bristles slightly as he goes back to eating, a little weary of those around him.

"What have I gotten myself involved in?" he mutters to himself.


----------



## Seph (Mar 5, 2020)

After a long while on the toilet Sal got out of the bathroom. There was no point in taking a shower because he only had one pair of clothes, the prison clothes. Sal slowly got dressed and eventually left the room on the crutches. He made his way to where they were serving break fast and saw that angry Russian, some fox girl, and Peter. He made his way over and took a seat next to Peter, panting from the effort of taking the crutches all that way. After finally catching his breath he could speak. “Morning Pete.” Sal said as he sat back in the chair. He was starving but didn’t know how he was going to get food when he need crutches in both arms just to walk.


----------



## WitherSDL (Mar 5, 2020)

Seph said:


> After a long while on the toilet Sal got out of the bathroom. There was no point in taking a shower because he only had one pair of clothes, the prison clothes. Sal slowly got dressed and eventually left the room on the crutches. He made his way to where they were serving break fast and saw that angry Russian, some fox girl, and Peter. He made his way over and took a seat next to Peter, panting from the effort of taking the crutches all that way. After finally catching his breath he could speak. “Morning Pete.” Sal said as he sat back in the chair. He was starving but didn’t know how he was going to get food when he need crutches in both arms just to walk.



Wither couldn't help but stare at Sal and grimace.  The prison clothes stood out quite a bit and raised many questions in Wither's mind, the crutches raised even more, still though Wither felt some sympathy for the guy in crutches.  He had been that guy for six months after he was medically discharged from the army and the recovery process had temporarily broken him.  He stared long enough to be noticed before breaking off and peering down at his food and continue to eat, trying to banish thoughts of his own troubling ordeal.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 5, 2020)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Peter chuckled softly, "That's wonderful to hear, Sashenka." He said. "At least someone came out of prison happy..."


Sash sighed and smiled softly to Peter, reaching over and patting his shoulder. "You will see him again, comrade. I know you will. Look to light at end of tunnel... it will get better soon."


Seph said:


> After a long while on the toilet Sal got out of the bathroom. There was no point in taking a shower because he only had one pair of clothes, the prison clothes. Sal slowly got dressed and eventually left the room on the crutches. He made his way to where they were serving break fast and saw that angry Russian, some fox girl, and Peter. He made his way over and took a seat next to Peter, panting from the effort of taking the crutches all that way. After finally catching his breath he could speak. “Morning Pete.” Sal said as he sat back in the chair. He was starving but didn’t know how he was going to get food when he need crutches in both arms just to walk.


Sash looked up to see the big ol bear and she nodded. "_Privyet, _Sal," was he simple greeting, continuing to eat.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Mar 5, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Sash leaned back and smiled softly, looking to Akako before speaking. "Well... Akako and I got close in prison, realized we were perfect for each other. After many cuddle sessions and... other things, we decided we would be together." She gave a smirk to Akako as she ate some more breakfast. "I believe we are perfect match... it is nice to be with her."





Liseran Thistle said:


> Peter chuckled softly, "That's wonderful to hear, Sashenka." He said. "At least someone came out of prison happy..."



"Sashenka helped me through a dark time. I was beaten, insulted, and forced to do deeds for a bully of a hyena who used our size differences against me. It was in all definitions what Christians refer to as 'Hell'". Akako shuddered as if those memories were ghosts haunting her. Clutching the Russian wolfs paw she continued, "then I found hope in my despair. This woman, my genseki no daiyamondo found me. She trained me and helped me dispose of my oppressor. Then after victory was achieved we both realised something. We were in love, two hearts connecting through suffering, a beautiful event in an otherwise grim situation".


----------



## Seph (Mar 5, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Sash sighed and smiled softly to Peter, reaching over and patting his shoulder. "You will see him again, comrade. I know you will. Look to light at end of tunnel... it will get better soon."
> 
> Sash looked up to see the big ol bear and she nodded. "_Privyet, _Sal," was he simple greeting, continuing to eat.


Sal just grunted in response to her, she deserved no greeting from him.


WitherSDL said:


> Wither couldn't help but stare at Sal and grimace.  The prison clothes stood out quite a bit and raised many questions in Wither's mind, the crutches raised even more, still though Wither felt some sympathy for the guy in crutches.  He had been that guy for six months after he was medically discharged from the army and the recovery process had temporarily broken him.  He stared long enough to be noticed before breaking off and peering down at his food and continue to eat, trying to banish thoughts of his own troubling ordeal.


Sal noticed the little dog staring at him and looked back. He was used to stares but now that he was in crutches and more defenseless than he had ever been, he took it a different way. Sal didn’t feel like raising his voice in this little hotel so he grabbed a napkin and balled it up before throwing at the dog. As the napkin hit Wither, Sal waited for him to look up.


----------



## WitherSDL (Mar 5, 2020)

Seph said:


> Sal just grunted in response to her, she deserved no greeting from him.
> 
> Sal noticed the little dog staring at him and looked back. He was used to stares but now that he was in crutches and more defenseless than he had ever been, he took it a different way. Sal didn’t feel like raising his voice in this little hotel so he grabbed a napkin and balled it up before throwing at the dog. As the napkin hit Wither, Sal waited for him to look up.



Wither looked up as he removed the napkin that had fallen into his plate after bopping him on the head and fixed his intense stare once more on Sal.  He didn't seem particularly surprised for whatever reason, he often stared at people and this was a fairly tame response. "You're supposed to throw it away from me, not at me if you want me to fetch." he said in a voice that sounded genuinely friendly despite it being a little gravely.


----------



## Seph (Mar 5, 2020)

WitherSDL said:


> Wither looked up as he removed the napkin that had fallen into his plate after bopping him on the head and fixed his intense stare once more on Sal.  He didn't seem particularly surprised for whatever reason, he often stared at people and this was a fairly tame response. "You're supposed to throw it away from me, not at me if you want me to fetch." he said in a voice that sounded genuinely friendly despite it being a little gravely.


Sal was about to say something if the dog didn’t stop intently staring at him. When he made the joke about being a dog Sal couldn’t help but laugh. He let out a deep chuckled that eventually erupted into a full on laugh. Once he stopped laughing, Sal looked back to him and beckoned for him to come over. “That was a good one.” Sal said as beckoned him over. “We could use more jokes over here.” Sal said in a jubilant tone.


----------



## WitherSDL (Mar 5, 2020)

Sal's reaction caught Wither off guard, never had he seemingly gotten off so easy for getting caught in his stare. He was glad for a bit of levity after his stressful morning and he felt some of his worry melt away.  He smiled in response and got up to move over to Sal and the others.  "My name's Wither, it's nice to meet you." he said, extending his paw to Sal.


----------



## Seph (Mar 5, 2020)

WitherSDL said:


> Sal's reaction caught Wither off guard, never had he seemingly gotten off so easy for getting caught in his stare. He was glad for a bit of levity after his stressful morning and he felt some of his worry melt away.  He smiled in response and got up to move over to Sal and the others.  "My name's Wither, it's nice to meet you." he said, extending his paw to Sal.


Sal gave him a limp fish paw shake to Wither, something he frequently did. “It’s Sal, nice to meet you too.” He said before deciding to ask for something. “So, you noticed my crutches didn’t you? So since I can barely walk, would you mind going ahead and getting something to eat from over there?” Sal asked as he pointed to the table of food in the room. This guy seemed nice and Peter was too depressed right now to help him out so he figured this nice fellow might come through for him.


----------



## WitherSDL (Mar 5, 2020)

Wither's shake was firm but not crushing, by his measure only macho fools tried to establish dominance through a handshake, especially when weapons were in the room.  He was starting to like Sal

"Happy to help, I've been the guy in crutches before.  What do you like?"  Wither asked.


----------



## Seph (Mar 5, 2020)

WitherSDL said:


> Wither's shake was firm but not crushing, by his measure only macho fools tried to establish dominance through a handshake, especially when weapons were in the room.  He was starting to like Sal
> 
> "Happy to help, I've been the guy in crutches before.  What do you like?"  Wither asked.




“Ah thank you Wither, you’re a saint in a dog’s body.” Sal began. “You can just get me everything, fill up the plate with whatever they have.” Sal said. “And thanks again,” Sal started. “There’s others at this table that wouldn’t do the same.” Sal said quieter but still loud enough for the rest of them to hear it.


----------



## WitherSDL (Mar 5, 2020)

Wither left without another word, not wanting to get too involved in a dispute he didn't understand.  He looked at the table and made his rounds... steak, eggs, bacon, fruit, a side bowl of grits, and little of everything else and he piles it high.  It was three or four times the amount of food he could eat in one sitting but he figured he'd keep the bear from needing someone to get him seconds.

He brought it back to the table and sets the plate and side bowl down for him.  "If you need anything else, just let me know."  Wither said.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Mar 5, 2020)

"Mr Sal you could have asked me", Akako replied to the statement in a call and non threatening manner. "I'd be happy to help next time", she said to the bear, "mother always said to help those who cannot help themselves".


----------



## Seph (Mar 5, 2020)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "Mr Sal you could have asked me", Akako replied to the statement in a call and non threatening manner. "I'd be happy to help next time", she said to the bear, "mother always said to help those who cannot help themselves".





WitherSDL said:


> Wither left without another word, not wanting to get too involved in a dispute he didn't understand.  He looked at the table and made his rounds... steak, eggs, bacon, fruit, a side bowl of grits, and little of everything else and he piles it high.  It was three or four times the amount of food he could eat in one sitting but he figured he'd keep the bear from needing someone to get him seconds.
> 
> He brought it back to the table and sets the plate and side bowl down for him.  "If you need anything else, just let me know."  Wither said.


Sal looked over at her with an annoyed expression. “So your mother’s teachings only work sometimes huh?” Sal said as he looked away. Sal had always been one to hold grudges, if your first impression with him was bad, it would be hard to shake. Once Wither came back he lightened up a little at the sight of some food. “Thanks Wither, this should be enough.” Sal said smiling, he was starving at about 3am last night but figured that there wouldn’t be any food out until the morning, he was looking forward to this.


----------



## WitherSDL (Mar 5, 2020)

Wither nodded and returned to his seat and fetched his rapidly cooling meal before returning to the table the others were around and sitting.  He watched Sal and the others more casually, wanting to know more about them.  He was curious about the foreigner and Sal's annoyance with her. He ate slowly wondering if he'd have time for a quick nap before the meeting that was supposed to happen.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Mar 5, 2020)

The kitsune looked upset with Sal's response. "But I...", Akako was about to say something but sighed. Laying her head in her hands she felt saddened. She had no clue what she did to make him despise her so much but she felt sorry for it. "I'm sorry...", she whispered.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Mar 5, 2020)

Peter looked up at Sal a little surprised. "I'm...sure he's just a bit grumpy is all..." Peter told Akako. "He is a rather old man." The rabbit chuckled.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 5, 2020)

Sash rolled her eyes at all of Sal's old man grumpy ass crap, shaking her head and patting Akako on the thigh. "It's ok, Akako. Men who appear big on outside are very, very small on inside." She shook her head at Sal before looking to the new canine. She extended her paw to the collie before speaking. "_Privyet,_ my name is Sashenka Volkov. You can call me Sash."


----------



## Seph (Mar 5, 2020)

GrimnCoyote said:


> The kitsune looked upset with Sal's response. "But I...", Akako was about to say something but sighed. Laying her head in her hands she felt saddened. She had no clue what she did to make him despise her so much but she felt sorry for it. "I'm sorry...", she whispered.





Liseran Thistle said:


> Peter looked up at Sal a little surprised. "I'm...sure he's just a bit grumpy is all..." Peter told Akako. "He is a rather old man." The rabbit chuckled.





Captain TrashPanda said:


> Sash rolled her eyes at all of Sal's old man grumpy ass crap, shaking her head and patting Akako on the thigh. "It's ok, Akako. Men who appear big on outside are very, very small on inside." She shook her head at Sal before looking to the new canine. She extended her paw to the collie before speaking. "_Privyet,_ my name is Sashenka Volkov. You can call me Sash."


Sal felt a small glimmer of regret when she got all sad over it, but then he remembered who it was that walked by him on the train without even a second glance and the regret fell away. That angry Russian started talking, but Sal already knew how he felt about her. When she’s hanging off a cliff and the little fox muscles aren’t enough to help her back up, she’d have to look somewhere else. Peter also called him an old man but that never bothered Sal, he was still alive so he couldn’t be too old. Sal started on his food with the speed one could expect from a hungry annoyed bear as the Red Menace introduced herself to Wither.


----------



## WitherSDL (Mar 5, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Sash rolled her eyes at all of Sal's old man grumpy ass crap, shaking her head and patting Akako on the thigh. "It's ok, Akako. Men who appear big on outside are very, very small on inside." She shook her head at Sal before looking to the new canine. She extended her paw to the collie before speaking. "_Privyet,_ my name is Sashenka Volkov. You can call me Sash."



Wither accepted her hand.  "Pleased to meet you Sash." he said and then looks to Akako and offered his hand "and you, Akako."

He was polite and solemn with both of them, he wanted the conflict to be behind them all.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 5, 2020)

WitherSDL said:


> Wither accepted her hand.  "Pleased to meet you Sash." he said and then looks to Akako and offered his hand "and you, Akako."
> 
> He was polite and solemn with both of them, he wanted the conflict to be behind them all.


The Russian gave Wither a solid pawshake before sitting back down, finishing off her breakfast and sighing happily. "That was the best food I've had in long time... freedom never tasted so good."


----------



## WitherSDL (Mar 5, 2020)

"Freedom?"  Wither asked.  "So... you actually did come from a prison?" he asked politely and sounding just a little surprised, glancing over at Sal.  Wither was used to working on both sides of the law, but escaped prison inmates seemed like an interesting lot to end up with.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Mar 5, 2020)

"Pleasures mine Mr Wither", Akako says lifted her head briefly. A small smile forming on her face. "You already know my name but my full name us Akako Wantabi".

___________________________________________

Meanwhile Kyo dresses herself in street clothes over most her gear. Now wearing a long sleeve cotton shirt and jeans over her issued CTD lightweight bullet proof vest she heads to the door. Peaking out she talks to a nearby undercover guard, "am I permitted to eat?".


----------



## WitherSDL (Mar 5, 2020)

Wither smiled back at Akako.  "Pleased to meet you Ms Wantabi." re restated so as to be more respectful, and then briefly lowered his head as a small informal but respectful bow of respect.  "Quite a diverse bunch we have here." he said, taking it all in.

"If you all just escaped from a prison I can only imagine what might come next." he said quietly.


----------



## Seph (Mar 5, 2020)

WitherSDL said:


> Wither smiled back at Akako.  "Pleased to meet you Ms Wantabi." re restated so as to be more respectful, and then briefly lowered his head as a small informal but respectful bow of respect.  "Quite a diverse bunch we have here." he said, taking it all in.
> 
> "If you all just escaped from a prison I can only imagine what might come next." he said quietly.


Sal stopped eating for a second as he heard what Wither said, it sounded a bit like he knew they were, and maybe he was a rat. Sal put the thought out of his mind fast though, that couldn’t be what he meant. Sal wiped off his mouth before looking to him and deciding to answer his question. “I don’t know what happens next, but I’ll be finding out later today I think.” Sal answered, keeping it vague because he had only known him for a few minutes.


----------



## WitherSDL (Mar 5, 2020)

Seph said:


> Sal stopped eating for a second as he heard what Wither said, it sounded a bit like he knew they were, and maybe he was a rat. Sal put the thought out of his mind fast though, that couldn’t be what he meant. Sal wiped off his mouth before looking to him and deciding to answer his question. “I don’t know what happens next, but I’ll be finding out later today I think.” Sal answered, keeping it vague because he had only known him for a few minutes.



Wither glanced at Sal before going back to eating sensing the slight change in tone.  If they were suspicious of him now, he could only imagine what they'll think of him after they hear his story.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 5, 2020)

Sash nodded at the canine and spoke happily. "_Da, _we fought for freedom. Broke away from our captors... we had a revolution!" She grinned big as she sipped her coffee. "I am sure Mr. Effler will soon talk to all of us... tell us the plan."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Mar 6, 2020)

Liseran Thistle said:


> "Of course." Elvyra said. "Take him away."



The agents walked in as they made Doyle stand so they can handcuff him. They took him away to the fourth floor and put him in a cell by himself. Unfortunately, his cell is right next to Paul's. After getting un-cuffed and left alone in his cell, he glanced over at the raccoon and scoffed. Not feeling up to talking or dealing with the country coon, he went straight to bed to relax and rest. As he laid there, he thought about ways to make multiple escapes routes for when they go to rob the banks. Thinking about all that money and how he's going to leave a free "mouse:" put a smile on his face. However, something in the back of his mind gnawed at him. And soon, he found himself thinking about Tori and Noah's well-being. He thought about the park and how they chatted over gelato and actually having a good time. He lowered his eyes and sighed softly. "They're fine. They're leaving tomorrow, so it's no big deal. They won't miss me anyway." He spoke softly to himself and rolled over to face the wall and eventually fell asleep.


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Back at the hospital where Jefferson and the Blackpaws were, each member were getting treated in their rooms and settled in for the night. However, an emergency came through as paramedics came rushing in with an unconscious feathered lion. They took him into an examination room and the doctor walked in to look at the situation. "What happened to him?"

"He was found unconscious on the river shore by a couple. He has a concussion and is barley stable." answered one of the paramedics.

"Then we must hurry and treat him now!" said the doctor as he and his team got to work. After hours of getting him at a sustainable level, and wrapping his head in bandages, they emitted him to a room where he can get some rest.


----------



## Seph (Mar 6, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Sash nodded at the canine and spoke happily. "_Da, _we fought for freedom. Broke away from our captors... we had a revolution!" She grinned big as she sipped her coffee. "I am sure Mr. Effler will soon talk to all of us... tell us the plan."


Sal shook his head as she told a complete stranger about their prison breakout and about Mr.Effler. Apparently she wasn’t just an angry Russian, also a dumb Russian. They didn’t know who this guy was, he could be the enemy, he could be a cop, they didn’t know, but now she had just admitted to breaking out of a prison. He didn’t say anything though because then she would just go on another rant in gibberish and think anyone at the table would understand it. Sal never told anyone, but he hated people who mixed languages, he put in all that effort to speak English perfectly when these people just mixed in their own language because they’re too lazy to learn to talk right. 
Sal shook his head again, now realizing how grumpy and hostile he had gotten since the prison. His patience had worn down to almost nothing, and the Sal that came out of the prison was nothing like the one that went in. He had always been like this, but he used to be better at hiding it. As Sal started eating again he snapped back to the conversation in front of him and not the one in his head, he wanted to hear more about Wither, to know if he could really trust him.

At the hospital, they pulled the bullets out of Augustus and patched him up. After they helped him he settled into bed when he heard them rushing around outside. He tried to hone in on the scent but there was too many, too many people and too many chemicals for him to smell anything of use. Augustus decided that it was probably nothing and settled into bed for the night.


----------



## WitherSDL (Mar 6, 2020)

Wither nodded, a ghost of a smile appearing on his face.  He didn't much care that they had escaped from prison, half of the were corrupt anyways.

"You've told me a bit about yourselves, I should tell you a bit about myself, being the new guy around here.  As I said before, name's Wither, last name is Kisro but please, I go by Wither.  I grew up working farms and ranches in Arizona and joined the army to get away from that life.  I traveled all over the world on various operations but ended up in Europe fighting the Central Powers." he said his voice solemn and deliberate, his eyes glanced at the others around the table.

"I didn't make it to the end of the war, my squad was ambushed.  They tortured me for the better part of the day trying to get information and when they didn't get what they wanted, nearly gutted me and left me for dead." he continued with a mirthless smirk on his face.  "I made it back to friendly territory alone, but I was done.  The army couldn't get rid of me fast enough and after six months being laid up, in a wheel chair, and crutches I was kicked out and on my own."  Wither couldn't help but glance at Sal talking about that time in his life.

"I spent some time figuring out what to do next and moved to Chicago and established a business.  I took on contracts to protect people who felt threatened... and had the money to hire a professional.  Most of my work has been with independent people protecting them from law enforcement, or organized crime, but I've worked for them as well.  I guarantee confidentiality and have spent some time behind bars myself." his mirthless smirk disappeared replaced with a more tranquil expression.  "Heh... locked up by the police because I wouldn't turn over what I learned from previous contracts... with the people worried I might betray them.  Thought I'd wake up dead every day for that month but I guess the families appreciated my effectiveness and silence.  Another time I was taken from my office by some low level soldier wanting to know where a particular witness I had helped escape his hit squad went... was a painful six hours tied to a chair but it was worth it."  He recounted the story, his right ear twitched slightly as he recalled the details.

"Turns out his captain had hired me to protect his daughter from another family when I first started out because he didn't trust his own guys to do it alone and I got to watch him beat up and dress down his soldier, even paid me twice my daily rate for the inconvenience.  Haven't had as much trouble with the families since then." his eyes twinkled ever so slightly.  "Now I find myself here... and this is starting to sound like it's going to be more complicated than Wulf said it would be."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 8, 2020)

WitherSDL said:


> Wither nodded, a ghost of a smile appearing on his face.  He didn't much care that they had escaped from prison, half of the were corrupt anyways.
> 
> "You've told me a bit about yourselves, I should tell you a bit about myself, being the new guy around here.  As I said before, name's Wither, last name is Kisro but please, I go by Wither.  I grew up working farms and ranches in Arizona and joined the army to get away from that life.  I traveled all over the world on various operations but ended up in Europe fighting the Central Powers." he said his voice solemn and deliberate, his eyes glanced at the others around the table.
> 
> ...


Sash listened intently, almost like it was time for military storytime. She nodded along and followed his story from wartime to security, her ears perking up at the sound of the name of Wulf. "Wulf? Did he send you? What did he say? Is he ok?"


GrimnCoyote said:


> Meanwhile Kyo dresses herself in street clothes over most her gear. Now wearing a long sleeve cotton shirt and jeans over her issued CTD lightweight bullet proof vest she heads to the door. Peaking out she talks to a nearby undercover guard, "am I permitted to eat?".


A coyote in suit pants and a white shirt was stationed by her door, smoking a cigarette and standing silently. When the kitsune peeked out and asked if she could eat, he assumed she was one of the remnant that had came in the night before. He nodded and motioned to where the small breakfast hall was. "Yes ma'am, just down that way is breakfast."


----------



## WitherSDL (Mar 8, 2020)

Wither was quiet for a moment before he answered.  "No, I'm afraid he isn't."  Wither said, he wasn't much of a liar even if he did prefer not to talk about this again considering the guns pressed to his head the last time he had this conversation.

"He was murdered but before he died he asked me to find you folks and deliver a note, that is why I am here now." she said quietly.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Mar 8, 2020)

"Your directions are appreciated", she thanked the coyote and headed down the corridor. At the end she stepped into the hotel dining. The smell of greasy strips of bacon and freshly scrambled eggs filling her canine nose. Across from her sat a group of three; a wolf, rabbit, and a fellow member of the kitsune species. There was something familiar about the other vixen that caused Kyo to stare at her a moment. Deciding to ignore it she walked to a second table. A bear of noticeable stature toward over it like a colossal guardian while a dog of average size casually ate. Taking a seat she put on a smile, "good morning you two, I am Kyo".


----------



## Seph (Mar 8, 2020)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "Your directions are appreciated", she thanked the coyote and headed down the corridor. At the end she stepped into the hotel dining. The smell of greasy strips of bacon and freshly scrambled eggs filling her canine nose. Across from her sat a group of three; a wolf, rabbit, and a fellow member of the kitsune species. There was something familiar about the other vixen that caused Kyo to stare at her a moment. Deciding to ignore it she walked to a second table. A bear of noticeable stature toward over it like a colossal guardian while a dog of average size casually ate. Taking a seat she put on a smile, "good morning you two, I am Kyo".


Sal looked up to see that fox girl from earlier standing in front of their table. He was about to ask why she was standing in front of them now before looking over and seeing Akako still at her table. Sal looked back with confusion on his face as he looked at her. “Morning...I’m Sal.” He said hesitantly as he decided to ignore how similar they looked.


----------



## WitherSDL (Mar 8, 2020)

"Good morning Kyo, I am Wither, nice to meet you." he said after Sal.  He had not seen many of her kind before, at least not in the states.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Mar 8, 2020)

Indeed the two girls looked similar in appearance in coloration, species specific traits, and builds. Yet Kyo looked to be about a year younger with bright blue eyes instead of yellow. Most notably Akako had only one tail whilst the kitsune who stood before them had three. "Pleasures mine Sal and Wither", she spoke with a buisness tone. "I've heard of the unfortunate events surrounding your arrival back in the states. If there is anything I can do to help just state it and it will be done". Looking at Sal's empty tray she spoke specifically to him. "Perhaps you'd like me to gather a second helping of eggs and bacon to ease your appetite. I've known a bear for most my life so I understand how hungry they can get".


----------



## Seph (Mar 8, 2020)

GrimnCoyote said:


> Indeed the two girls looked similar in appearance in coloration, species specific traits, and builds. Yet Kyo looked to be about a year younger with bright blue eyes instead of yellow. Most notably Akako had only one tail whilst the kitsune who stood before them had three. "Pleasures mine Sal and Wither", she spoke with a buisness tone. "I've heard of the unfortunate events surrounding your arrival back in the states. If there is anything I can do to help just state it and it will be done". Looking at Sal's empty tray she spoke specifically to him. "Perhaps you'd like me to gather a second helping of eggs and bacon to ease your appetite. I've known a bear for most my life so I understand how hungry they can get".


Sal took a moment to think about it, he wasn’t exactly hungry anymore but he definitely wasn’t full. “Yeah sure, I could go to gain some weight back.” Sal said as he handed her the tray. He had been around 650lbs back before the prison, but the small amounts of prison food made his lose 75 over the course of it.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 8, 2020)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "Your directions are appreciated", she thanked the coyote and headed down the corridor. At the end she stepped into the hotel dining. The smell of greasy strips of bacon and freshly scrambled eggs filling her canine nose. Across from her sat a group of three; a wolf, rabbit, and a fellow member of the kitsune species. There was something familiar about the other vixen that caused Kyo to stare at her a moment. Deciding to ignore it she walked to a second table. A bear of noticeable stature toward over it like a colossal guardian while a dog of average size casually ate. Taking a seat she put on a smile, "good morning you two, I am Kyo".


Sash saw the kitsune come and sit and she nodded, doing a double take as she looked a lot like Akako. _“Privyet, _I am Sashenka.” Something felt off here however... maybe it was how similar Akako and this stranger looked. She heard her say if they needed anything she would help, so she offered a small smile and forked some food in her maw. “Thank you, comrade, but I think for now we are ok.”


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Mar 8, 2020)

"Another kitsune?...", Akako looked at Kyo surprised. Both locked eyes momentarily, trapped in a stare. Something was odd about the other. It was almost like they knew each other. "I am Akako Wantabi", she saud breaking the silence, "it's great to meet another of my kind".

_Wantabi..., _Kyo's mind trailed off briefly. She had heard that last name somewhere yet she could not put her finger on it. "Nice to meet you Sashenka", the kitsune said, "and likewise Akako Wantabi". Taking the plate she went to the food layed out to fill it. Making sure to give the bear sizeable proportions and to get sustenance for herself she returned with the two ceramic trays. "Here you are Sal", the mans food arrived before him.


----------



## Seph (Mar 9, 2020)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "Another kitsune?...", Akako looked at Kyo surprised. Both locked eyes momentarily, trapped in a stare. Something was odd about the other. It was almost like they knew each other. "I am Akako Wantabi", she saud breaking the silence, "it's great to meet another of my kind".
> 
> _Wantabi..., _Kyo's mind trailed off briefly. She had heard that last name somewhere yet she could not put her finger on it. "Nice to meet you Sashenka", the kitsune said, "and likewise Akako Wantabi". Taking the plate she went to the food layed out to fill it. Making sure to give the bear sizeable proportions and to get sustenance for herself she returned with the two ceramic trays. "Here you are Sal", the mans food arrived before him.


“Ah thank you Kyo, it’s nice that one of you knows how to treat people.” Sal said as he took the food. He noticed her looking at the other fox girl, they looked enough alike that Sal could confuse them if they stood together. But the one thing he couldn’t confuse is which one preached their mother’s teachings, and which one actually did them.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Mar 9, 2020)

Peter looked between the two Kitsunes, quite perplexed. _It's like seeing double..._The rabbit thought. "So...where are you from?" He asked cautiously.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Mar 9, 2020)

"If your asking my country of origin then I'm from Japan", she replied politely. "Though I assume you meant where I was last stationed at. In that case I am from the WhitePaw's Italian outpost. I came to bring information of the Maione family and the CTD".


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 9, 2020)

Meanwhile, the Jackals had slowly made up for their argument the night before, appearing to the breakfast hall to see everyone else. Jack saw the two kitsunes and did a double-take, thinking he saw Akako twice. He didn't say anything to her, however, helping his crippled brother get food and sitting with everyone else, the two silent as they ate breakfast.

After a solid half-hour of pondering over what Wulf's cryptic puzzle-letter meant, Trevor decided that it was time to get the remnant and brief them on everything he knew. He got dressed in a casual suit for his behemoth self, getting guards to drive with him in three separate cars to escort them to the grain factory. He led the way to the hotel before his caravan pulled in under the awning, the big ol bison walking inside and asking the desk lady where the remnant was. He got directions to the breakfast hall where he saw the group chilling and eating. He came over with a soft smile on his face and cleared his throat. "Good morning ladies and gentlemen. I'm assuming you've eaten breakfast and are ready to head out." He noticed the second kitsune and tilted his head slightly before speaking. "...I do not remember seeing you on the train last night. Can I help you, miss?


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Mar 9, 2020)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "If your asking my country of origin then I'm from Japan", she replied politely. "Though I assume you meant where I was last stationed at. In that case I am from the WhitePaw's Italian outpost. I came to bring information of the Maione family and the CTD".



"I was actually just asking where you were from..." Peter chuckled, nervously. "You and Akako kind of look alike, is all."


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Mar 9, 2020)

"We are kitsune", Kyo answered him, "of course or appearances are similar". Suddenly the behempth of a bison stepped through the doorway. "You must be the current acting leader of the WhitePaw", she walked towards the man. Taking a bow in a respectful fashion she then shook his hand. "My name is Kyo", the kitsune replied to his first question, "I'm assuming your men have spoken to you in regards to the Maione's. I came to transport said information and am now standing by to help this outpost. If there is anything I can do you need not hesitate sir".


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Mar 9, 2020)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "We are kitsune", Kyo answered him, "of course or appearances are similar". Suddenly the behempth of a bison stepped through the doorway. "You must be the current acting leader of the WhitePaw", she walked towards the man. Taking a bow in a respectful fashion she then shook his hand. "My name is Kyo", the kitsune replied to his first question, "I'm assuming your men have spoken to you in regards to the Maione's. I came to transport said information and am now standing by to help this outpost. If there is anything I can do you need not hesitate sir".



"What _has _happened to the Maiones, actually?" Peter muttered. He wondered where Gab was during all of this..._Wither never mentioned hearing about his death, so he's gotta be around somewhere, right?_


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 9, 2020)

GrimnCoyote said:


> "We are kitsune", Kyo answered him, "of course or appearances are similar". Suddenly the behemoth of a bison stepped through the doorway. "You must be the current acting leader of the WhitePaw", she walked towards the man. Taking a bow in a respectful fashion she then shook his hand. "My name is Kyo", the kitsune replied to his first question, "I'm assuming your men have spoken to you in regards to the Maione's. I came to transport said information and am now standing by to help this outpost. If there is anything I can do you need not hesitate sir".


Trevor nodded and shook her paw, engulfing her tiny paw in his massive hand. "Yes, I have been... informed, of the current situation overseas. Seems like the whole world is coming down. Kyo...
_Sore wa Nihon no namaedesu yo ne? (That is a Japanese name, is it not?)_ I do appreciate your aid and help, but for now..." He put his humongous hands on Akako and Sash's shoulders as a sign of friendship, in which he and the Russian were good friends. "...I need to take fine fellows these to a meeting. I will be in touch with you once we are through and have a course of action. When you are ready, there is transport waiting for you outside Whitepaws. You there..." He pointed to Jax and Sal. "...I will have men come in and help you out. I am sure you are sore from those crutches and being on them constantly. I will have them escort you two first. The rest of you come out when you are ready." He bowed to them slightly and went back to the caravan, ordering four guards inside. Two came in and stood by Jax, two by Sal. "Whenever you're ready, big guy, we'll help in whatever way we can."
Sash looked around at them all and grinned big, chugging her lukewarm coffee and standing up. "Well then, it is time. Come Akako, let us go." She got her trash and headed to the can, waiting for her lover to follow her out and into the first car.
Jax grunted as the guards came over as he stood up, waving off their help in annoyance. The two guards just silently walked behind him making sure he didn't fall, with Jack close behind as they approached the second car.


----------



## WitherSDL (Mar 9, 2020)

Wither waited for Sal, and would follow him out.  By Wither's estimation Sal was the most interesting person at the table and would prefer to share a car with at least him.  He was anxious to learn more about just what he would be doing with these shady individuals.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Mar 9, 2020)

Kyo smiled and responded, "senseidato (that it is sir)". As the man left leaving the group the three tailed kitsune turned to the one tailed kitsune and the wolf. "He has spoken", she spoke to them, "prepare your selves for departure". Briefly turning to Jax and Sal she offered help. "Do you need help lifting yourself Sal or may I continue to bring these woman to the convoy?".

Akako stood close to the wolf. Leaning in she whispered to her, "something is strange about her. Almost like we've met before".


----------



## HopeTLioness (Mar 9, 2020)

Back at the hospital, Gabriello was slowly coming two in his hospital bed. He groaned in pain as suddenly flashbacks keep popping in his head and he held the side of his head with one paw. He slowly sits up and got out of bed, heading to the bathroom when another wave of flashbacks keeps rushing through his head and making him grunt more in pain. More and more flashback of his past swirling in his mind:

The memory of his childhood.

The memory of when he was a teen and fell in love with a doe.

The memory of the tragedy of the doe and his escape.

The memory of him becoming a hitman and eventually joining the Whitepaw Mafia.

Gabriello continues to head to the bathroom as he leans up against the wall, and grunted in more pain. He cling and clawed the wall as he finally made it to the bathroom and clung to the edge of the sink as his pupils shrink into slits then looked to the mirror at his self as more memories flooded in.

The memory of his missions in Japan and everything that happened there.

The memory of coming back to Chicago and started developing feelings for Hope.

Then, memories of going to Arizona, training, and eventually being found out who he really was. And then going back to Italy where he became a prisoner and forced to marry Hope, in which he found out he was a traitor, and the fight he had with Hans. He even remembers losing his memory and because an absolute monster under his father's control. However, he also remembered the good times he had with him and then going to Paris. And then the promise he made his father when he gave him the ring to be the next Don and eventually, his father's death when meeting with Runnosuke. And lastly, his final escape from the giant panda as he shot his eye out and jumped off the cliff, only to get his head hit against a rock and taken by the angry waters of the sea. 

Finally, his memories slowed down and his pupils slowly became normal, and his eyes no longer held that cold and careless look to them. His eyes now held gentleness, and regret in them as the old Gabriello has finally came back...but now as the Don of the Maione Mafia. He started to shake a bit as he tears up and soon went into a full blown weeping. He held his head down as he poured his heart out and let out a mighty roar of agony and regret. After about a good twenty minutes of mourning, he slowly calmed down and he slowly looked at himself in the mirror, and then slowly narrowed his eyes filling with determination. He quickly cleaned his face and got out of the bathroom. As soon as he did that, he saw the doctor just coming in, a lion in his size, greeting him. "Ah, bonjour monsiuer-" 

"Do you speak English?" Gabriello asked and the doctor nod to him. "Yes, I can speak English. I see that you are up and about. How are you feeling? Do you remember what happened?"

"I remember everything. Doctor, please tell me where I am."

"You are at the St. Pierre's General Hospital. You were found unconscious at a riverbank and was rushed here. You had a concussion, and we had to pump out the water that was in your lungs. You barely made it." 

Gabriello nod his head to him and said. "I see. Thank you doctor, but I should get going." Gabriello was about to walk about but the doctor stopped him. "Now, wait a minute. You still need to be checked to make sure you are alright in the head. That blow could of put serious damage onto the brain." 

Gabriello was about to argue, but he grunted and held his head with one paw, and the doctor held his arms out to make sure he does't fall. "Please. Let me help you." Gabriello sighed and slowly nod his head. He turned around to go and head to the bed when he suddenly elbowed the doctor in the nose, then grabbed a metal urinal pan and whacked him on the side of his head. The doctor grunted and fell on the ground unconscious. Gabriello quickly switched clothes with the doctor and put him to bed. He slowly peeked out of the lobby before leaving the room and making his way out of the hospital. Unknown to him, Jefferson and the other Blackpaw members where there.


----------



## Seph (Mar 9, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Meanwhile, the Jackals had slowly made up for their argument the night before, appearing to the breakfast hall to see everyone else. Jack saw the two kitsunes and did a double-take, thinking he saw Akako twice. He didn't say anything to her, however, helping his crippled brother get food and sitting with everyone else, the two silent as they ate breakfast.
> 
> After a solid half-hour of pondering over what Wulf's cryptic puzzle-letter meant, Trevor decided that it was time to get the remnant and brief them on everything he knew. He got dressed in a casual suit for his behemoth self, getting guards to drive with him in three separate cars to escort them to the grain factory. He led the way to the hotel before his caravan pulled in under the awning, the big ol bison walking inside and asking the desk lady where the remnant was. He got directions to the breakfast hall where he saw the group chilling and eating. He came over with a soft smile on his face and cleared his throat. "Good morning ladies and gentlemen. I'm assuming you've eaten breakfast and are ready to head out." He noticed the second kitsune and tilted his head slightly before speaking. "...I do not remember seeing you on the train last night. Can I help you, miss?





Captain TrashPanda said:


> Trevor nodded and shook her paw, engulfing her tiny paw in his massive hand. "Yes, I have been... informed, of the current situation overseas. Seems like the whole world is coming down. Kyo...
> _Sore wa Nihon no namaedesu yo ne? (That is a Japanese name, is it not?)_ I do appreciate your aid and help, but for now..." He put his humongous hands on Akako and Sash's shoulders as a sign of friendship, in which he and the Russian were good friends. "...I need to take fine fellows these to a meeting. I will be in touch with you once we are through and have a course of action. When you are ready, there is transport waiting for you outside Whitepaws. You there..." He pointed to Jax and Sal. "...I will have men come in and help you out. I am sure you are sore from those crutches and being on them constantly. I will have them escort you two first. The rest of you come out when you are ready." He bowed to them slightly and went back to the caravan, ordering four guards inside. Two came in and stood by Jax, two by Sal. "Whenever you're ready, big guy, we'll help in whatever way we can."
> Sash looked around at them all and grinned big, chugging her lukewarm coffee and standing up. "Well then, it is time. Come Akako, let us go." She got her trash and headed to the can, waiting for her lover to follow her out and into the first car.
> Jax grunted as the guards came over as he stood up, waving off their help in annoyance. The two guards just silently walked behind him making sure he didn't fall, with Jack close behind as they approached the second car.


Sal placed a paw on each of their shoulders and used the two sturdy gentlemen to get himself up. He was on one foot, balancing mostly off the two guards when he got his crutches and let go of them. He had been keeping as much weight off his knee as possible, hoping that it would recover, and he certainly wasn't putting his future on the shoulders of two oversized rats. "Well, let's go then." Sal said as he made his way outside with the crutches. He saw the Red Menace and the Hypocrite fox getting in car one and decided to go with two. Sal made his way over to the car and used the guards again to get him in. "Thanks boys, you're saints." Sal said as he got into the car, panting from the effort of making his way there.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 9, 2020)

GrimnCoyote said:


> Kyo smiled and responded, "senseidato (that it is sir)". As the man left leaving the group the three tailed kitsune turned to the one tailed kitsune and the wolf. "He has spoken", she spoke to them, "prepare your selves for departure". Briefly turning to Jax and Sal she offered help. "Do you need help lifting yourself Sal or may I continue to bring these woman to the convoy?".
> 
> Akako stood close to the wolf. Leaning in she whispered to her, "something is strange about her. Almost like we've met before".


Jax shook his head and grunted at her, rolling his eyes as he kept on, being helped into the car by the guards.
Sash held Akako's paw as they climbed in the car, the door shutting behind them as she whispered back. "Something strange indeed... you both look alike, almost like sibling."


Seph said:


> Sal placed a paw on each of their shoulders and used the two sturdy gentlemen to get himself up. He was on one foot, balancing mostly off the two guards when he got his crutches and let go of them. He had been keeping as much weight off his knee as possible, hoping that it would recover, and he certainly wasn't putting his future on the shoulders of two oversized rats. "Well, let's go then." Sal said as he made his way outside with the crutches. He saw the Red Menace and the Hypocrite fox getting in car one and decided to go with two. Sal made his way over to the car and used the guards again to get him in. "Thanks boys, you're saints." Sal said as he got into the car, panting from the effort of making his way there.


The two guards grunted as the bear used them to stand up, helping him with his crutches and making sure he didn't fall as he walked on. The helped him up and in and nodded to him as he thanked them. "Of course, sir," was their response, shutting the door once Jack was inside, redirecting Jax to the third car where Peter would be. They helped him in and waited for the bunny rabbit and Wither the collie


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Mar 9, 2020)

She looked at the wolf with a sly appearance. "Suppose it us due to being the same species", Akako said leaning on Sashenka as she buckled up. "Though I am still the cuter kitsune".

Kyo slid into the car with the Jackal brothers. The pairs frustration towards another polluting the air. "Don't mind me", she said quietly preparing for departure.


----------



## WitherSDL (Mar 9, 2020)

Wither had planned to ride with Sal, but seeing the car full he moved to the last car and found a seat.  He glanced at the other occupants offering a small smile before closing the door behind him.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Mar 9, 2020)

Peter stood up, sighing. "Well this is it." He told the others. "I for one can't wait to get home." He left to get into the car with Wither.


----------



## WitherSDL (Mar 9, 2020)

Wither greeted Peter politely when he entered the vehicle.  He had been quiet during breakfast and was curious about him.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Mar 9, 2020)

WitherSDL said:


> Wither greeted Peter politely when he entered the vehicle.  He had been quiet during breakfast and was curious about him.



"I can't wait to get home." Peter mused to Wither. "Being away for so long was really hard...I guess you're pretty used to that though."


----------



## WitherSDL (Mar 9, 2020)

"I don't even know where home is anymore." he said with a wry smile "but I'm happy to help you get back to yours."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 9, 2020)

Once everyone was loaded up, Trevor drove his way to the grain factory, the smokestacks billowing out light grey smoke in the morning sunlight. They stopped in front of the front offices, where up a few floors by elevator there was a large meeting room. Once they stopped, Trevor got out and motioned for them to head inside where guards were waiting to take them to the room. He stood by the door holding his hands in front of him as he watched them go in one by one. He saw them head in and he saw Kyo start heading for the door too. He stepped in front of her to prevent her from entering and cleared his throat. "I'm sorry, Miss Kyo, I'm afraid I cannot let you in this meeting. While your aid is welcome, I need to speak with these members personally and privately. I can meet you at your hotel room afterward if you would like to speak with me."

Meanwhile inside, the guards began leading the rest of them to a meeting room, a long table surrounded by chairs inside. On one wall was the Great Seal of North Dakota; on another was a paining the governor of North Dakota: Arthur G. Sorlie, a collie like Wither. The guards helped everyone to seats and waited for their boss to return.


----------



## Seph (Mar 9, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Once everyone was loaded up, Trevor drove his way to the grain factory, the smokestacks billowing out light grey smoke in the morning sunlight. They stopped in front of the front offices, where up a few floors by elevator there was a large meeting room. Once they stopped, Trevor got out and motioned for them to head inside where guards were waiting to take them to the room. He stood by the door holding his hands in front of him as he watched them go in one by one. He saw them head in and he saw Kyo start heading for the door too. He stepped in front of her to prevent her from entering and cleared his throat. "I'm sorry, Miss Kyo, I'm afraid I cannot let you in this meeting. While your aid is welcome, I need to speak with these members personally and privately. I can meet you at your hotel room afterward if you would like to speak with me."
> 
> Meanwhile inside, the guards began leading the rest of them to a meeting room, a long table surrounded by chairs inside. On one wall was the Great Seal of North Dakota; on another was a paining the governor of North Dakota: Arthur G. Sorlie, a collie like Wither. The guards helped everyone to seats and waited for their boss to return.


Sal exchanged a little small talk with Jack, but he didn’t seem to be in a good mood. Eventually they got to some factory and after a little walk they got into a room. Sal looked around at all the paintings, he didn’t know what the symbol was or who the dog was but he didn’t ask. Sal took a seat at the table with help from the guards and sat back, relaxing after the long walk.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Mar 9, 2020)

"Understood sir", Kyo replied not pressing the beasts resistance to her not being allowed within the building. She had just begun to gain the groups trust so it would be unwise to take a risk like that. So back to the car she went where she would remain until they returned.

Inside the single tailed kitsune stuck to Sashenka closely. Though the wolf seemingly trusted in Trevor, Akako was still on the fence. On one hand he was a relatively kind individual who us praised by her lover. But on the other he was still a stranger they were following into an unknown building.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Mar 9, 2020)

WitherSDL said:


> "I don't even know where home is anymore." he said with a wry smile "but I'm happy to help you get back to yours."



Peter smiled at him, "That's nice of you, but it sounds kind of sad..." He said. "I don't know if I could keep doing that."
...................................

Elvyra was about to head to bed, when she stopped Umbra in the hall. "Before you head off, can you please go to the hospital with the Blackpaws, and check in on them? We need to set up a second reliable way of contact between us and them, in case something happens to Jefferson." She explained. 

Umbra nodded, "Well it is a simple favor, I suppose I could honor it just this once." He told her, smirking. "I will see you tomorrow, Miss Highwater." He left to go to the hospital, catching a cab there. He talked to the nurse at the front, and she let him through, pointing down the hallway where the Blackpaws were all crashing. However, a certain feathered lion caught his eye, as he made his way to the end of the hallway. 

"Gabriello? What are _you _doing here...?" Umbra asked Gabriello, confused.


----------



## WitherSDL (Mar 9, 2020)

"It's easiest if you never had one." he smiled and got a bit quiet the rest of the trip.

Once they arrived, Wither followed everyone in and sat down at the guidance of the guards.  He didn't know much about North Dakota, but he did like the look of the Collie.  He looked up and down the table while waiting for everyone else to be seated.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Mar 9, 2020)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Umbra nodded, "Well it is a simple favor, I suppose I could honor it just this once." He told her, smirking. "I will see you tomorrow, Miss Highwater." He left to go to the hospital, catching a cab there. He talked to the nurse at the front, and she let him through, pointing down the hallway where the Blackpaws were all crashing. However, a certain feathered lion caught his eye, as he made his way to the end of the hallway.
> 
> "Gabriello? What are _you _doing here...?" Umbra asked Gabriello, confused.



Gabriello was making his way toward the double door when someone called out to him. He twirled his body around to see a black wolf staring at him in disbelief. He took a good look at him before realizing who he was. "...Umbra? Is...is that you?"


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Mar 9, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello was making his way toward the double door when someone called out to him. He twirled his body around to see a black wolf staring at him in disbelief. He took a good look at him before realizing who he was. "...Umbra? Is...is that you?"



"Yes...Gabriello, where _were _you? Everything's been in shambles since you left." He told the lion.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Mar 10, 2020)

Liseran Thistle said:


> "Yes...Gabriello, where _were _you? Everything's been in shambles since you left." He told the lion.



"It's a long story. I will explain everything, but I need to see Sabrina. Where is she? Is there a Whitepaw Branch nearby?" he asked the wolf, while also glancing around to make sure no one else notices him.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Mar 10, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> "It's a long story. I will explain everything, but I need to see Sabrina. Where is she? Is there a Whitepaw Branch nearby?" he asked the wolf, while also glancing around to make sure no one else notices him.



Umbra shook his head, gravely. "Oh you truly have been gone for such a _long _time..." He muttered. "Sabrina died. In an accident while we were trying to get home. The Whitepaw's are a...mess. We lost some of them to a prison in Italy...that _your _family put them in."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Mar 10, 2020)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Umbra shook his head, gravely. "Oh you truly have been gone for such a _long _time..." He muttered. "Sabrina died. In an accident while we were trying to get home. The Whitepaw's are a...mess. We lost some of them to a prison in Italy...that _your _family put them in."



Gabriello's eyes widen in shock from the news and his face becomes pale. "W-what?! S-Sabrina died?!" He had to step back and look away while holding his waist with one paw and the other on his muzzle in total shock. He was silence for a few minutes before he looked back to Umbra. "Is...James still alive?"


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Mar 10, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello's eyes widen in shock from the news and his face becomes pale. "W-what?! S-Sabrina died?!" He had to step back and look away while holding his waist with one paw and the other on his muzzle in total shock. He was silence for a few minutes before he looked back to Umbra. "Is...James still alive?"



"Yes...though he is the last person you would want to see. And that's rich, coming from me." He muttered. "He isn't the same person he once was, I am afraid that prison has made him...well, _more _shell shocked than he was before. His family is making things very difficult for all of us, and it isn't going to plan at all."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Mar 10, 2020)

Liseran Thistle said:


> "Yes...though he is the last person you would want to see. And that's rich, coming from me." He muttered. "He isn't the same person he once was, I am afraid that prison has made him...well, _more _shell shocked than he was before. His family is making things very difficult for all of us, and it isn't going to plan at all."



Gabriello was about to question what he meant but decided to focus on something else. "I see. Then whose taking over the Whitepaws? Is it Wulf? Whoever it may be, I need to see them."


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Mar 10, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello was about to question what he meant but decided to focus on something else. "I see. Then whose taking over the Whitepaws? Is it Wulf? Whoever it may be, I need to see them."



Umbra paused for a moment, "Well that I can't tell you." He said. "We're all out of the loop."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Mar 10, 2020)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Umbra paused for a moment, "Well that I can't tell you." He said. "We're all out of the loop."



"Well is there anyone who I _can_ talk to? Anyone at all?" Gabriello questioned.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Mar 10, 2020)

Umbra sighed, "Well...I suppose I could take you back to Miss Highwater. She's not the leader of anything right now, but she is working alongside us. We've employed the help of some Pinkertons while you were gone." He explained. "I was supposed to check up on...someone here, but seeing as you are here, I shall bring you back."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Mar 10, 2020)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Umbra sighed, "Well...I suppose I could take you back to Miss Highwater. She's not the leader of anything right now, but she is working alongside us. We've employed the help of some Pinkertons while you were gone." He explained. "I was supposed to check up on...someone here, but seeing as you are here, I shall bring you back."



Gabriello nod to him. "Thank you, Umbra. But please, if you have important business to attend to, I could wait outside for you."


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Mar 10, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello nod to him. "Thank you, Umbra. But please, if you have important business to attend to, I could wait outside for you."



"Okay then. Please wait for me, I won't be long." He said, walking down the hall. He went door to door, peeking inside and seeing the Blackpaws all asleep in their rooms. _It would be a disaster is Gabriello saw them all here..._ He found the room with Jefferson in it, and walked inside, closing the door lightly.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Mar 10, 2020)

Liseran Thistle said:


> "Okay then. Please wait for me, I won't be long." He said, walking down the hall. He went door to door, peeking inside and seeing the Blackpaws all asleep in their rooms. _It would be a disaster is Gabriello saw them all here..._ He found the room with Jefferson in it, and walked inside, closing the door lightly.



Gabriello walked out of the hospital and found a bench next to the entrance. He popped a squat on the bench and waited for Umbra as he processed the information that Umbra gave him. Sabrina's death. The failed mission in Arizona. The Whitepaws in shambles. He really had missed a lot, and was appalled by the whole thing. If only he had told Sabrina and James who he really were. If only he didn't became a hitman and joined the Whitepaws in America. If only...if only he wasn't such a weak lion, perhaps none of this would have gone horribly wrong. 

...

Gabriello shook his head. "No. I mustn't think like that. I have to fix this. I had to do it...and make it up to Sabrina and the other Whitepaws." He muttered to himself as he looked at his father's ring on his finger, now filling with determination.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 10, 2020)

The guards escorted Jack and Jax inside and helped the cripple to sit, dirty looks shot at them from the edgy dynamic duo. Trevor soon walked in and nodded to his guards, leaving and shutting the door behind them to stand guard. Trevor sighed and adjusted his tie, standing at the head of the table and looking down at them as he began to speak.

"When your plane went down, ladies and gents, I was in bed asleep. I woke up and came in to run the factory when Miss Fia called me and gave me a summary of what has happened in the last forty-eight hours. Luckily, I pulled enough strings to keep you from Chicago, where intelligence is saying MS is running the city. You would have been slaughtered when you got home. I got you to Wisconsin, then here to relative safety. To be honest, I run this small town from this factory. I have good ties with the mayor, the governor, and the people. Those who are critical to our cause know that you, the last leg of the Whitepaws, are here. Everyone else is MIA or KIA... when Arizona happened, the mafia disintegrated. I was lucky that MS didn't find us up here."

The bison stood up straight and adjusted his jacket, turning towards a window that looked out on the snowy road. "Mr. Wither here, who had proof he was sent by Wulf's final wish, delivered me a message that has some leads. I have analyzed it, and have discovered a puzzle. An encrypted message, well hidden among gibberish." 

He turned back to them all. "_If _we can find what in God's name this letter is talking about, we might have some hope. We are so small now we are no mafia, more of a discombobulated, disjointed militia. Ladies and gentlemen, you are the Whitepaws' final hope. To put it this way, we are the Spartans, on our last legs against the Persians. I am in contact with Miss Fia as we try to forge a plan forward. As of now, you are all to stand down and stay in your hotel rooms until I call you here again. Maybe... maybe we have an ally somewhere across the pond that can help us. I have heard reports that Fang is dead, and Stefano Maione is dead also. The two most powerful crime families in America and Europe respectively are now in chaos with us."

He rubbed his temples for a moment before popping his neck and speaking once more. "We do have a chance to strike back, to oust the evil that taints the nation. It will not be easy, by any means. But if we get some help, it is possible. Any questions?"


----------



## Seph (Mar 10, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> The guards escorted Jack and Jax inside and helped the cripple to sit, dirty looks shot at them from the edgy dynamic duo. Trevor soon walked in and nodded to his guards, leaving and shutting the door behind them to stand guard. Trevor sighed and adjusted his tie, standing at the head of the table and looking down at them as he began to speak.
> 
> "When your plane went down, ladies and gents, I was in bed asleep. I woke up and came in to run the factory when Miss Fia called me and gave me a summary of what has happened in the last forty-eight hours. Luckily, I pulled enough strings to keep you from Chicago, where intelligence is saying MS is running the city. You would have been slaughtered when you got home. I got you to Wisconsin, then here to relative safety. To be honest, I run this small town from this factory. I have good ties with the mayor, the governor, and the people. Those who are critical to our cause know that you, the last leg of the Whitepaws, are here. Everyone else is MIA or KIA... when Arizona happened, the mafia disintegrated. I was lucky that MS didn't find us up here."
> 
> ...


Sal listen on curiously as he told of how everything went bad. He didn’t know how bad it was for these people up until now. He didn’t know about any Ms23’s but he did know the Maiones, the whole reason he ended up in prison, and everything that came with that. Sal’s face soured at the mention of the Rats who called themselves lions. He was glad their leader died, and if he ever met one of them, broken knee or not, the lion would wish he was anything else. Sal shook his head when Trevor asked about questions, he didn’t plan on asking whether he could kill the lions, he would get his revenge.


----------



## WitherSDL (Mar 10, 2020)

Wither listened closely to everything Trevor said and couldn't help but cock his head a bit hearing that something had gone down in his home state of Arizona.  He was curious but wouldn't ask any questions.  He knew well that MS was running Chicago, it was his area of operation and had even run a few contracts for them at some point in the past, though nothing recently.  He has nothing to add to the conversation however, not knowing much about the group yet so he remained silent.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Mar 10, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> The guards escorted Jack and Jax inside and helped the cripple to sit, dirty looks shot at them from the edgy dynamic duo. Trevor soon walked in and nodded to his guards, leaving and shutting the door behind them to stand guard. Trevor sighed and adjusted his tie, standing at the head of the table and looking down at them as he began to speak.
> 
> "When your plane went down, ladies and gents, I was in bed asleep. I woke up and came in to run the factory when Miss Fia called me and gave me a summary of what has happened in the last forty-eight hours. Luckily, I pulled enough strings to keep you from Chicago, where intelligence is saying MS is running the city. You would have been slaughtered when you got home. I got you to Wisconsin, then here to relative safety. To be honest, I run this small town from this factory. I have good ties with the mayor, the governor, and the people. Those who are critical to our cause know that you, the last leg of the Whitepaws, are here. Everyone else is MIA or KIA... when Arizona happened, the mafia disintegrated. I was lucky that MS didn't find us up here."
> 
> ...



"I have a question..." Peter said. "When do we _leave?  To go home?"
.................................................
_
Jefferson was still awake in the room, when Umbra had stepped in. "Oh it's you. Did Miss Highwater send you?"

"Yes actually, but we have another problem at the moment." He said. "One of the Maione's is outside _right now." _

Jefferson looked at him confused, "The Maiones...? Aren't they-"

"The reason the Whitepaw's were put in prison in the first place? Yes, yes they are." Jefferson got up and walked to the door, to peek outside, but she couldn't see Gab. 

"Well where are they? Did they see you?" She asked him. 

Umbra nodded at her, "He did, but I have to explain first. He's on our side, he just disappeared after awhile. And no, I don't know where he's been." 

"Well we can't just...bring him back can we? What if he's lying?" She said. "What do we do?"

"I suggested he could speak to Miss highwater...? But I...don't think it would be right to bring him out in the open. If he's _not _lying, Fia will throw him away or worse...And if he _is-"

"_Okay, I see the problem now. He can't be out in the open." She said. "We need to hide him somehow...Go and explain this to him." 

Umbra left the room silently, and left to go to Gabriello. He saw the Lion sitting on a bench by himself, and took a seat next to him. 

"I am back, but we can't leave just yet...." He said.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 10, 2020)

Liseran Thistle said:


> "I have a question..." Peter said. "When do we _leave?  To go home?"_


Trevor sighed and shrugged his shoulders. "...I am not sure. My belief is when we oust MS, _IF _we oust MS, I can scrounge some money to pay you all and you will be dismissed home." He walked over to the painting of the Collie and put his massive hand on the wall beside it, taking a deep breath before speaking once more. "I will say that. Me personally, after all of this I'm running my factory. I'm disavowing the Whitepaws. I'm only here now because I want you all to get home in one piece and a little bit of money." He turned back to the table and looked around. "Anyone else?"


----------



## HopeTLioness (Mar 10, 2020)

Liseran Thistle said:


> "I have a question..." Peter said. "When do we _leave?  To go home?"
> .................................................
> _
> Jefferson was still awake in the room, when Umbra had stepped in. "Oh it's you. Did Miss Highwater send you?"
> ...



Gabriello was pondering ways to get the Whitepaws back in shape, and to explain what happened, when Umbra came out and sit down next to him. He looked over to him as he told him that they can't leave yet. He asked," What's wrong? Is someone here that I need to watch out for besides the guards?"_ Could it be the CTD have already found me? Those bastards! _Gabriello thought to himself but remain calm.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Mar 10, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello was pondering ways to get the Whitepaws back in shape, and to explain what happened, when Umbra came out and sit down next to him. He looked over to him as he told him that they can't leave yet. He asked," What's wrong? Is someone here that I need to watch out for besides the guards?"_ Could it be the CTD have already found me? Those bastards! _Gabriello thought to himself but remain calm.



"Not here at least. You realize you can't just waltz back into the Whitepaws and act as if everything's just as it was before, right?" Umbra told him. "Everyone thinks your a traitor...well everyone but the Fox and I. If you walk back in like everything's fine, and try to reassert yourself, you _will _find yourself in a cell instead of a nice, cushy bedroom."


----------



## WitherSDL (Mar 10, 2020)

Wither grimaced as he heard the briefing.  It was too late to back out now, but damn the situation seem grim.  He wished he had his 1911 with him given the circumstances but it wouldn't matter if the enemy didn't yet know where they were.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Mar 10, 2020)

Liseran Thistle said:


> "Not here at least. You realize you can't just waltz back into the Whitepaws and act as if everything's just as it was before, right?" Umbra told him. "Everyone thinks your a traitor...well everyone but the Fox and I. If you walk back in like everything's fine, and try to reassert yourself, you _will _find yourself in a cell instead of a nice, cushy bedroom."



"Hmmm. I figured it would be the case. I just need to talk to someone and tell them what really happen and what's _going_ to happen. It seems the MS23 is not the only ones that are after them. Another group that are far worse than them is coming after the remnants of the Whitepaws. And the reason why my father was murdered and I ended up here." He looked down the ring for a moment and sighed. "So what are we going to do?"


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Mar 10, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> "Hmmm. I figured it would be the case. I just need to talk to someone and tell them what really happen and what's _going_ to happen. It seems the MS23 is not the only ones that are after them. Another group that are far worse than them is coming after the remnants of the Whitepaws. And the reason why my father was murdered and I ended up here." He looked down the ring for a moment and sighed. "So what are we going to do?"



"You _idiot._" Umbra spat. "You can't just _talk to someone._ What part of 'Everyone still thinks you're a traitor, but two pawns' don't you get? You'll have to stay somewhere hidden away from both the Whitepaws and the Maiones until we can talk to Miss Highwater tomorrow. But your presence at the Hospital is _troublesome. _Can you guess why?"


----------



## HopeTLioness (Mar 10, 2020)

Liseran Thistle said:


> "You _idiot._" Umbra spat. "You can't just _talk to someone._ What part of 'Everyone still thinks you're a traitor, but two pawns' don't you get? You'll have to stay somewhere hidden away from both the Whitepaws and the Maiones until we can talk to Miss Highwater tomorrow. But your presence at the Hospital is _troublesome. _Can you guess why?"



Gabriello sighed. "Because I knocked out doctor and stole his clothes? Or is it because everyone is after me? Look, I know the risk and I know what people will do to me, but something needs to be done! And I can't sit idle any long while everyone is suffering because of me. Because of what I am. I want to make things right." He sighed and shook his head as he listened to the black wolf. "Alright, alright. I'll lay low. I wanted to talk to someone alone anyway. Not the whole group. I know people see me as a traitor, especially James. But I am curious though...how come only you and Zach believe my innocence?"


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Mar 10, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello sighed. "Because I knocked out doctor and stole his clothes? Or is it because everyone is after me? Look, I know the risk and I know what people will do to me, but something needs to be done! And I can't sit idle any long while everyone is suffering because of me. Because of what I am. I want to make things right." He sighed and shook his head as he listened to the black wolf. "Alright, alright. I'll lay low. I wanted to talk to someone alone anyway. Not the whole group. I know people see me as a traitor, especially James. But I am curious though...how come only you and Zach believe my innocence?"



"No it is _not _because you happened to knock out a doctor, though that has just become one of the reasons as well. You will draw unwanted attention to Miss Highwater. The woman I have to bring you to tomorrow." He explained. "And as for me thinking you're innocent...I don't quite believe you are the person everyone thinks you are. You are far too weak to kill someone who is innocent. It would wreck your mind for years, if you did it."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Mar 10, 2020)

Liseran Thistle said:


> "No it is _not _because you happened to knock out a doctor, though that has just become one of the reasons as well. You will draw unwanted attention to Miss Highwater. The woman I have to bring you to tomorrow." He explained. "And as for me thinking you're innocent...I don't quite believe you are the person everyone thinks you are. You are far too weak to kill someone who is innocent. It would wreck your mind for years, if you did it."



Grabriello frowned. "Geez, thanks a lot." He turned away from him and thought for a moment. Then he end up chuckling at that. "Yeah, I guess I am weak. "


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Mar 10, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Grabriello frowned. "Geez, thanks a lot." He turned away from him and thought for a moment. Then he end up chuckling at that. "Yeah, I guess I am weak. "



"I wouldn't feel too bad about." Umbra said. "Lots of people are cowards. Anyway, where will you sleep is the next question. A place to hide you away until tomorrow where we can further explain this to Miss Highwater, someone whose very unbiased in this whole affair."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Mar 10, 2020)

Liseran Thistle said:


> "I wouldn't feel too bad about." Umbra said. "Lots of people are cowards. Anyway, where will you sleep is the next question. A place to hide you away until tomorrow where we can further explain this to Miss Highwater, someone whose very unbiased in this whole affair."



Gabriello deep signed and thought for a moment. "Well, I guess I will have to find a small, run down hotel or inn somewhere where no one can find me. I will need a map and maybe a phone book."


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Mar 10, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello deep signed and thought for a moment. "Well, I guess I will have to find a small, run down hotel or inn somewhere where no one can find me. I will need a map and maybe a phone book."



"We can worry about getting you a phone book and a map once we find a hotel." He said. "Besides, they'll have those things at the receptions desk, most likely. One more thing...You might wanna cover that head of yours. There are only so many blue feathered lions in the world, after all..."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Mar 10, 2020)

Liseran Thistle said:


> "We can worry about getting you a phone book and a map once we find a hotel." He said. "Besides, they'll have those things at the receptions desk, most likely. One more thing...You might wanna cover that head of yours. There are only so many blue feathered lions in the world, after all..."



Gabriello blinked as he felt his feathered head and sighed. "Yeah....right." He stood up and stretched his body while making a big yawn. "Well, if there's nothing else, I am ready to leave here." He then took off the doctor coat and wrapped it around his head like a turban.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Mar 12, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello blinked as he felt his feathered head and sighed. "Yeah....right." He stood up and stretched his body while making a big yawn. "Well, if there's nothing else, I am ready to leave here." He then took off the doctor coat and wrapped it around his head like a turban.



Umbra led Gabriello around until they eventually found a very discreet hotel. "Hello, I'd like a room for one please." He asked the desk clerk. "My friend here really needs a place to sleep for the night, he just got here on a very long business trip." 

"Of course, have a good night!" The clerk said, booking Gab a room.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Mar 13, 2020)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Umbra led Gabriello around until they eventually found a very discreet hotel. "Hello, I'd like a room for one please." He asked the desk clerk. "My friend here really needs a place to sleep for the night, he just got here on a very long business trip."
> 
> "Of course, have a good night!" The clerk said, booking Gab a room.



Gabriello followed Umbra until they reached a hotel in a small and discreet area. He waited until the wolf checked in a room for him and was given the keys. "Thank you, Umbra. I really appreciate you helping me out. I'll see you and...Miss. Highwaters, was it? I'll see you both tomorrow morning." He gave a curt nod and walked away. He soon checked into his room, took off his clothes, and went to bed.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The next day at the FED, a guard came up to Paul's cell and banged on it. "Rise and shine, American! Breakfast is served!" He then set the tray of food on the small opening of the cell so that the raccoon could recieve it. He then walked over to Doyle's cell and knocked on it. "Get up! Time for breakfast!" and then set the tray down before walking away. Doyle slowly turned to get on his back and slowly sat up as he stretched his arms, legs, and tail, while also making a bit yawn. He got up and rubbed his forehead as he walked over to get his tray of food and went back to sit down on his bed. As he began to eat, he was thinking of more ways to escape after they rob the multiple banks around the world.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Back at the hotel, Benjamin was up early as his back felt better, and ordered breakfast for him and James before hopping in the shower. After he got out, dried himself, and put on some pants with overalls, a white shirt, and a heavy, tan leather jacket with booths, room service came and delivered their food. He thanked them, gave them a tip, and brought the food to the small table. He then walked over to the edge of James' bed and gently kicked the end of the bed to wake him up. "Ey! Ey! Rise and shine, boy. Breakfast is here."


----------



## WitherSDL (Mar 14, 2020)

After a moment of unbearable silence Wither cleared his throat.

"This all sounds quite dire, Surely there is something more we can do than wait in our hotel rooms."  Wither said gruffly.

He unconsciously reached for his pack of cigarettes before catching himself and consciously resting his hands on the table top.

"There are a lot of very capable looking people here.  Perhaps we should strike back at your enemy..." he paused to peer around the table at the others present.  "At *our* enemy... I know you've got a riddle to solve but right now MS is seemingly focused on exterminating your organization without any hindrance.  We should be doing more than waiting for them to find and kill us while we solve a riddle, we need to sew chaos in their ranks, give them more to think about then the best way to kill us." he said, drawing on his experiences in the great war.

"Waiting in our hotel rooms is probably the worst thing we could do with our time." he said quietly.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 14, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> The next day at the FED, a guard came up to Paul's cell and banged on it. "Rise and shine, American! Breakfast is served!" He then set the tray of food on the small opening of the cell so that the raccoon could receive it. He then walked over to Doyle's cell and knocked on it. "Get up! Time for breakfast!" and then set the tray down before walking away. Doyle slowly turned to get on his back and slowly sat up as he stretched his arms, legs, and tail, while also making a bit yawn. He got up and rubbed his forehead as he walked over to get his tray of food and went back to sit down on his bed. As he began to eat, he was thinking of more ways to escape after they rob the multiple banks around the world.
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Back at the hotel, Benjamin was up early as his back felt better, and ordered breakfast for him and James before hopping in the shower. After he got out, dried himself, and put on some pants with overalls, a white shirt, and a heavy, tan leather jacket with booths, room service came and delivered their food. He thanked them, gave them a tip, and brought the food to the small table. He then walked over to the edge of James' bed and gently kicked the end of the bed to wake him up. "Ey! Ey! Rise and shine, boy. Breakfast is here."


Paul had been sleeping on his side as his shoulder and leg hurt, groaning as he rolled over and sat up. He slowly stood up and limped over to get his tray, picking it up and taking it to his bed as he ate his slop silently.

James groaned as Benny woke him up, slowly squirming around in his sheets a bit as he sat up and smacked his lips. He had a dazed, sleepy look of a child, not realizing he didn't have his eyepatch on as he stood up and stumbled to the table. "Th-thank you, mister." He slowly began to eat before looking to Benny, the badger able to see the socket of where his right eye once was the horrendous scarring on the right side of his face.
-------------------------------------------------------


WitherSDL said:


> After a moment of unbearable silence Wither cleared his throat.
> 
> "This all sounds quite dire, Surely there is something more we can do than wait in our hotel rooms,"  Wither said gruffly.
> 
> ...


Trevor looked to the collie and heard him out, sighing as he turned away from them and was silent for a moment before speaking. "...With all due respect, Mr. Kisro, we are in no shape to be on the offensive. This is not the time for us to go try another Arizona move and try and surprise them with a half-baked, undermanned, outgunned plan. And I know your history, veteran of the Great War, as am I." 
He turned back and leaned down on the table, his weight making it creak under him. "I am trying to get _some _intel. Anything at all. Where they are, what they are doing. I am not sending the last leg of this once mighty organization on a suicide mission. Keeping you all in a secure place, for now, is *our *best option. If you would like to cause chaos, be my guest. You'll be on your own." 
He stood back up and adjusted his tie, looking to the remnant and sighing slightly. "If you do not have any other questions, comments, or complaints, the caravan is out front to escort you back."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Mar 15, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Paul had been sleeping on his side as his shoulder and leg hurt, groaning as he rolled over and sat up. He slowly stood up and limped over to get his tray, picking it up and taking it to his bed as he ate his slop silently.



About thirty minutes later, Rosa comes in with paperwork looks into the cell where Paul is. She steps close to it and cleared her throat. "Monsieur Paul Carter Jackson?"




Captain TrashPanda said:


> James groaned as Benny woke him up, slowly squirming around in his sheets a bit as he sat up and smacked his lips. He had a dazed, sleepy look of a child, not realizing he didn't have his eyepatch on as he stood up and stumbled to the table. "Th-thank you, mister." He slowly began to eat before looking to Benny, the badger able to see the socket of where his right eye once was the horrendous scarring on the right side of his face.



Benjamin took a seat at the table as he starts to butter his baguette and start eating his meal. He was silent for a moment before he made a comment in his grumpy voice. "This taste like shit. French can't cook worth a damn." He shook his head and looked at James as he sees the eye socket in from James' right eye. The scars didn't faze him at all since he knew many soldiers back in the war experiences similar physical scars or worse. He cleared his throat and decided to break the conversation. "Slept well?"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 15, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> About thirty minutes later, Rosa comes in with paperwork looks into the cell where Paul is. She steps close to it and cleared her throat. "Monsieur Paul Carter Jackson?"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Paul had been throwing pebbles he had found on the floor at the wall, whistling The Battle Hymn of the Republic as a squirrel came up to his cell. He looked over and nodded, grunting as he stood up and limped to the door. He leaned against it as he spoke. "Yes'm, that's me."

James sighed and kept eating, mumbling, "b-better then prison food..." When he asked how he slept the night before, he shrugged before responding. "F-fine, thank you. T-T-Typical nightmares, they d-don't phase me anymore. You?"


----------



## HopeTLioness (Mar 15, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Paul had been throwing pebbles he had found on the floor at the wall, whistling The Battle Hymn of the Republic as a squirrel came up to his cell. He looked over and nodded, grunting as he stood up and limped to the door. He leaned against it as he spoke. "Yes'm, that's me."



"I'm here to escort you to court for your crimes." Rosa explained to the country coon. Doyle overhears this and couldn't help but snicker to himself.




Captain TrashPanda said:


> James sighed and kept eating, mumbling, "b-better then prison food..." When he asked how he slept the night before, he shrugged before responding. "F-fine, thank you. T-T-Typical nightmares, they d-don't phase me anymore. You?"



"Meh. I slept alright, I guess." he huffed and continued eating.


----------



## WitherSDL (Mar 15, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Trevor looked to the collie and heard him out, sighing as he turned away from them and was silent for a moment before speaking. "...With all due respect, Mr. Kisro, we are in no shape to be on the offensive. This is not the time for us to go try another Arizona move and try and surprise them with a half-baked, undermanned, outgunned plan. And I know your history, veteran of the Great War, as am I."
> He turned back and leaned down on the table, his weight making it creak under him. "I am trying to get _some _intel. Anything at all. Where they are, what they are doing. I am not sending the last leg of this once mighty organization on a suicide mission. Keeping you all in a secure place, for now, is *our *best option. If you would like to cause chaos, be my guest. You'll be on your own."
> He stood back up and adjusted his tie, looking to the remnant and sighing slightly. "If you do not have any other questions, comments, or complaints, the caravan is out front to escort you back."



Wither looked around the room, debating whether he should press his point or not.  Trevor might claim to have been a veteran of the war but he sounded more like one of the fancy pants officers than a trench grunt.  He had no intention of going off on his own, that was ludicrous, he didn't know anything about the situation... except that trying to avoid a suicide mission was pointless.  They were already on a suicide mission.  He had seen hundreds of his brothers die because the brass had miscalculated the size of the enemy, sent their reinforcements to the wrong town, and insisted they hold the line at all costs.  The most decorated part of his career involved facing down a superior enemy force and he knew without a doubt sitting in their defensive positions waiting for the enemy would lead to more casualties.  The advantage of being on the offensive is you got to choose the battles you fought and even if you had the inferior force you could still find winnable battles.

He decided not to press his point though, there was too much about the situation he did not know... but he found it hard to believe the Whitepaws were so disorganized and blind that they had no idea where they could strike MS in order to sew a little chaos in the ranks.  He shook his head slightly wondering if this really was the end for him, dying with people he didn't know because he was too stubborn to break the contract he had made with Wulf.  He caught himself subconsciously reaching for his pack of cigarettes again but this time didn't stop himself.  He put the cigarette between his lips and let it loosely hang there while he waited to see if anyone else would speak up.  He would wait until they were outside loading into the cars before lighting it.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 15, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> "I'm here to escort you to court for your crimes." Rosa explained to the country coon. Doyle overhears this and couldn't help but snicker to himself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Paul groaned slightly as he backed up from the cell door. “Great... less go to court because one of yur morons was harassin’ my lover and I’s just wanting’ to get her and go home...” he said to himself as he waited for the door to open. 

James nodded as he kept eating. “Th-That's good. I’m curious, wh-what is our plan for t-t-today?”


----------



## HopeTLioness (Mar 15, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Paul groaned slightly as he backed up from the cell door. “Great... less go to court because one of yur morons was harassin’ my lover and I’s just wanting’ to get her and go home...” he said to himself as he waited for the door to open.
> 
> James nodded as he kept eating. “Th-That's good. I’m curious, wh-what is our plan for t-t-today?”



Rosa nod over to the guards, and one of the approached to look at the raccoon. " Paws up, now." They wait until he does so before they opened the cell doors, and four, big predator agents walked in to cuff him and escort him to the second floor. Not only its a floor for offices and meetings, there one, large room for a small court session. They placed him over to the defendant side as the guards sat with him to make sure he doesn't stir any trouble. A cougar stands on the other side as the prosecutor and wearing a fine suit. Soon, the bailiff, a Camargue, comes to the front and cleared his throat. "Please rise. Honor, Valentin Boucher is presented." The steer cattle walks in the judicial garments and takes a seat in the judge stand and gave a nod. "You may be seated." the Camargue instructed and then goes to stand on the side. The steer cattle looked to the files and cleared his throat. "Welcome everyone. Today we have the case of the FED against Monsieur Paul Carter Jackson for threatening the life of a federal government agent, causing a disturbance in the embassy, and interrupting and hindering the interrogation process of a federal government investigation. Monsieur Jackson, do you understand and realize how much trouble you are in? And how do you plea?"




Captain TrashPanda said:


> James nodded as he kept eating. “Th-That's good. I’m curious, wh-what is our plan for t-t-today?”



Benjamin sighed and looked at his watch before he answered him. "Well, first we gotta find out where Paul, Tori, and Noah are. I bet one of dem Pinkerton bastards may have idea where they are. And once we got everyone, we're leaving this damn place and head back to Chicago."


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 15, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Rosa nod over to the guards, and one of the approached to look at the raccoon. " Paws up, now." They wait until he does so before they opened the cell doors, and four, big predator agents walked in to cuff him and escort him to the second floor. Not only its a floor for offices and meetings, there one, large room for a small court session. They placed him over to the defendant side as the guards sat with him to make sure he doesn't stir any trouble. A cougar stands on the other side as the prosecutor and wearing a fine suit. Soon, the bailiff, a Camargue, comes to the front and cleared his throat. "Please rise. Honor, Valentin Boucher is presented." The steer cattle walks in the judicial garments and takes a seat in the judge stand and gave a nod. "You may be seated." the Camargue instructed and then goes to stand on the side. The steer cattle looked to the files and cleared his throat. "Welcome everyone. Today we have the case of the FED against Monsieur Paul Carter Jackson for threatening the life of a federal government agent, causing a disturbance in the embassy, and interrupting and hindering the interrogation process of a federal government investigation. Monsieur Jackson, do you understand and realize how much trouble you are in? And how do you plea?"


Paul looked dead ahead and put his paws up, cuffed as he was escorted to his mini court trial. He limped in and was sat down as he got comfy, only to be forced to stand up once more and grunting as his leg hurt. He pulled free of the guards when he went to sit, slowly sitting down before whispering, "man, all y'all wanna do is rough me up more. I's already got a bad leg, ya goof." He looked up at the cattle as he spoke to him and gave him his charges. He sighed and was silent for a moment, knowing from the one time he was in court back home that anything he said would be twisted against him. So, he looked to the steer and shrugged his shoulders, reaching for a piece of paper and a pencil on the desk he sat at. After some struggle, he wrote a message and passed it to the predator guard next to him to read. It said, "I understand, but I do not plea. You would twist my words farther than my actions. Do I get a lawyer in this fine court?"


HopeTLioness said:


> Benjamin sighed and looked at his watch before he answered him. "Well, first we gotta find out where Paul, Tori, and Noah are. I bet one of dem Pinkerton bastards may have idea where they are. And once we got everyone, we're leaving this damn place and head back to Chicago."


James nodded and finished his breakfast, standing up and stretching a bit. "M-M-Maybe some of them are here! It couldn't hurt to ch-check down f-f-front."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Mar 16, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Paul looked dead ahead and put his paws up, cuffed as he was escorted to his mini court trial. He limped in and was sat down as he got comfy, only to be forced to stand up once more and grunting as his leg hurt. He pulled free of the guards when he went to sit, slowly sitting down before whispering, "man, all y'all wanna do is rough me up more. I's already got a bad leg, ya goof." He looked up at the cattle as he spoke to him and gave him his charges. He sighed and was silent for a moment, knowing from the one time he was in court back home that anything he said would be twisted against him. So, he looked to the steer and shrugged his shoulders, reaching for a piece of paper and a pencil on the desk he sat at. After some struggle, he wrote a message and passed it to the predator guard next to him to read. It said, "I understand, but I do not plea. You would twist my words farther than my actions. Do I get a lawyer in this fine court?"



A Crocodile guard was handed the note and he took it to read out loud. "Monsieur Jackson understands the charges, but does not plea. He also asks if he has a lawyer to represent him. Which, by the way, the lawyer is sitting right next to you." He pointed over to a small, hamster in a fine suit, and round glasses. He has his notes and case files right in front of him as he look to Paul. He then stood up and cleared his throat before speaking in a squeaky voice. "Honorable Judge, I represent my client, but I did not had the chance to speak with him. In fact, this is my first time meeting with him. Please give us some time to go over the incident and come up with a case." The bull nod his head to him. "Very well. I shall close this for a brief recess. You have an hour." He banged his hammer and dismissed the court. Then the guards helped Paul up and escorted him and his lawyer to a meeting room nearby. They sat him down in a chair and stood outside, as the hamster lawyer walked in and sat across from him. "Good morning. My name is Raoul Jaquez, and I will be representing you. So we have an hour to gather a case, so let's do this quickly, shall we?" He pulled out his pad and pen and cleared his throat. "So, can you please tell me what exactly happened last night that caused your arrest?"




Captain TrashPanda said:


> James nodded and finished his breakfast, standing up and stretching a bit. "M-M-Maybe some of them are here! It couldn't hurt to ch-check down f-f-front."




"Yeah. I guess I could do that." Benjamin finished his breakfast and stood up. He then started to head to the door. "You can stay here and relax if ya want, but I'm headin' down stairs to see if I can find one of them bastards." He then left the room and headed downstairs in the lobby to look for any of the Pinkertons.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Meanwhile in a small and shady motel room, Gabriello just woke up and had just finished his shower when he was standing by the sink to stare at himself in the mirror. He sighed and wondered when is Umbra going to contact him, and who this Miss. Highwater was. Whoever she is, he must present himself properly. He goes back into the room and put on the pants and shirt that he stole from the doctor, and ripped up the coat carefully so he can wrap it around his head as a turban. Having a few piece of the coat left, he wrapped it around his tail tightly to make it more of a lion tail, more of less. Finally, he went back to the bathroom and looked at his face, mainly the feathers on the side of his eyes. He grabs one by the tip of his claw and carefully plucked it off of his face. About thirty minutes later, his face is clear of feathers, and he looks more of a cougar in a turban. He left the motel room and headed to the small cafe to get breakfast that was provided free for customers.

(@GrimnCoyote @Liseran Thistle @JackJackal @Seph)


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 16, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> A Crocodile guard was handed the note and he took it to read out loud. "Monsieur Jackson understands the charges, but does not plea. He also asks if he has a lawyer to represent him. Which, by the way, the lawyer is sitting right next to you." He pointed over to a small, hamster in a fine suit, and round glasses. He has his notes and case files right in front of him as he look to Paul. He then stood up and cleared his throat before speaking in a squeaky voice. "Honorable Judge, I represent my client, but I did not had the chance to speak with him. In fact, this is my first time meeting with him. Please give us some time to go over the incident and come up with a case." The bull nod his head to him. "Very well. I shall close this for a brief recess. You have an hour." He banged his hammer and dismissed the court. Then the guards helped Paul up and escorted him and his lawyer to a meeting room nearby. They sat him down in a chair and stood outside, as the hamster lawyer walked in and sat across from him. "Good morning. My name is Raoul Jaquez, and I will be representing you. So we have an hour to gather a case, so let's do this quickly, shall we?" He pulled out his pad and pen and cleared his throat. "So, can you please tell me what exactly happened last night that caused your arrest?"


Paul looked to the hamster and nodded before he addressed the judge. The guards went to pick him up and he pulled his arms away, standing on his own power and glaring at the crocodile. "Y'all dun hurt me enough, I's can walk." He was escorted into the meeting room where he sat, the small hamster sitting down in front of him and looking up at him. He listened to his question before speaking. 
"Mornin' Mr... Jaquez. Why I was arrested? Less see... I's and my friend was comin' down to see one of 'em MS bastards, the one who dun kidnapped my lover. Comin' to deliver our justice since he raised hell in our lives. I come down with 'em and is about to just rough 'em up a bit, nuthin' toooo bad, ain't gonna kill 'em, when the spineless coward Fia walked in and started yellin' at us. I left after hittin' him upside the head when Fia assaulted me, clawed me and attacked me. I headed back to the lobby to get my lover when she disappeared, having gone to the interrogation room. I's a comin' down, when that sad, excuse of fur started hittin' Tori and grabbin' her. I drew my gun, ain't willin' to fire. I was only bluffin', just wantin' her back, when some lizard bastard shot me. Next thing I knew, I was bleedin' out in a prison cell. That's what happened mister."


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Mar 16, 2020)

The next day Umbra met up with Elvyra. "I couldn't get to the Blackpaws in time." he told her. "Something came up while I was at the hospital."

Elvyra sighed, exasperated. They were in her room, and she was sitting on her bed fully dressed ready to start the day. _But it doesn't look like that's going to be happening anytime soon. _"What happened? Did someone see you?" 

"Yes, it was a former Whitepaw. Gabriello Maione-"

"Maione? Isn't he responsible for _putting _them all away in the first place?" She asked him. "What was he doing at my hospital? And...former _whitepaw...?"_

"He appeared to be injured. When we first met, he was on our side, and then he seemingly disappeared for months. His father said he had betrayed us. But it was...strange when I talked to him at the hospital..."

Elvyra looked at Umbra incredulously. "You _talked _to him? Umbra-"

"He didn't seem to know how he had got there... hell, he was surprised to even see me." Umbra said. "Almost like he had forgotten who I was and was just remembering then."

Elvyra was quiet for a moment, "Where is he now? Do you know?" She asked him.

Umbra nodded, "I left him at a motel, he should be waiting for us now. He wants to speak to you...only because everyone else associated with the Whitepaw's thinks he's a traitor."

"Fine then. I suppose we should get going then." She got up and headed for the door.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Mar 17, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Paul looked to the hamster and nodded before he addressed the judge. The guards went to pick him up and he pulled his arms away, standing on his own power and glaring at the crocodile. "Y'all dun hurt me enough, I's can walk." He was escorted into the meeting room where he sat, the small hamster sitting down in front of him and looking up at him. He listened to his question before speaking.
> "Mornin' Mr... Jaquez. Why I was arrested? Less see... I's and my friend was comin' down to see one of 'em MS bastards, the one who dun kidnapped my lover. Comin' to deliver our justice since he raised hell in our lives. I come down with 'em and is about to just rough 'em up a bit, nuthin' toooo bad, ain't gonna kill 'em, when the spineless coward Fia walked in and started yellin' at us. I left after hittin' him upside the head when Fia assaulted me, clawed me and attacked me. I headed back to the lobby to get my lover when she disappeared, having gone to the interrogation room. I's a comin' down, when that sad, excuse of fur started hittin' Tori and grabbin' her. I drew my gun, ain't willin' to fire. I was only bluffin', just wantin' her back, when some lizard bastard shot me. Next thing I knew, I was bleedin' out in a prison cell. That's what happened mister."



Jaquez nod his head as he took extensive notes on the events on what happened. After the raccoon was finished, he looked at him. "Alright, Mr. Jackson. I have a few questions for you. You say that Miss. Bianchi attacked you? How did she attack you and where? And you said she also abused your lover? Can you describe how she hurt her? And who was with you in that interrogation room?"




Liseran Thistle said:


> The next day Umbra met up with Elvyra. "I couldn't get to the Blackpaws in time." he told her. "Something came up while I was at the hospital."
> 
> Elvyra sighed, exasperated. They were in her room, and she was sitting on her bed fully dressed ready to start the day. _But it doesn't look like that's going to be happening anytime soon. _"What happened? Did someone see you?"
> 
> ...



Gabriello had finished breakfast and decided to chill in the cafe while reading the newspaper. Unfortunately, he could not understand what it says, so he set it aside and listen to the radio.


----------



## Seph (Mar 17, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> A Crocodile guard was handed the note and he took it to read out loud. "Monsieur Jackson understands the charges, but does not plea. He also asks if he has a lawyer to represent him. Which, by the way, the lawyer is sitting right next to you." He pointed over to a small, hamster in a fine suit, and round glasses. He has his notes and case files right in front of him as he look to Paul. He then stood up and cleared his throat before speaking in a squeaky voice. "Honorable Judge, I represent my client, but I did not had the chance to speak with him. In fact, this is my first time meeting with him. Please give us some time to go over the incident and come up with a case." The bull nod his head to him. "Very well. I shall close this for a brief recess. You have an hour." He banged his hammer and dismissed the court. Then the guards helped Paul up and escorted him and his lawyer to a meeting room nearby. They sat him down in a chair and stood outside, as the hamster lawyer walked in and sat across from him. "Good morning. My name is Raoul Jaquez, and I will be representing you. So we have an hour to gather a case, so let's do this quickly, shall we?" He pulled out his pad and pen and cleared his throat. "So, can you please tell me what exactly happened last night that caused your arrest?"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Howard woke up bright and early, took a shower and changed into a new Pinkerton uniform. He took his time getting ready, assuming that no one else would be up at this time. He made his way down and grabbed some breakfast, coffee and a baguette. Eventually he made his way to the lobby, he sat down  and grabbed the newspaper, he didn’t know French but he could at least look at the pictures.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Mar 17, 2020)

Seph said:


> Howard woke up bright and early, took a shower and changed into a new Pinkerton uniform. He took his time getting ready, assuming that no one else would be up at this time. He made his way down and grabbed some breakfast, coffee and a baguette. Eventually he made his way to the lobby, he sat down  and grabbed the newspaper, he didn’t know French but he could at least look at the pictures.



Benjamin came down to the lobby and looked around to find any familiar face until his amber eyes saw Howard sitting in a chair, reading the paper. He walked up to him and cleared him throat to get his attention.


----------



## Seph (Mar 17, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Benjamin came down to the lobby and looked around to find any familiar face until his amber eyes saw Howard sitting in a chair, reading the paper. He walked up to him and cleared him throat to get his attention.


Howard looked up to see that badger Benjamin, Howard could guess what he wanted, based on who he was with yesterday. “Yes?” Howard asked as he put down the paper.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Mar 17, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Jaquez nod his head as he took extensive notes on the events on what happened. After the raccoon was finished, he looked at him. "Alright, Mr. Jackson. I have a few questions for you. You say that Miss. Bianchi attacked you? How did she attack you and where? And you said she also abused your lover? Can you describe how she hurt her? And who was with you in that interrogation room?"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Umbra and Elvyra had arrived at the motel quickly, and the desk clerk remembered who Umbra was from the night before. He pointed to the small cafe, and they both went over and took a seat in front of Gabriello. 

"I've brought Ms. Highwater to speak to you." Umbra told him, gesturing towards the vixen next to him.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Mar 17, 2020)

Seph said:


> Howard looked up to see that badger Benjamin, Howard could guess what he wanted, based on who he was with yesterday. “Yes?” Howard asked as he put down the paper.



"First of all, morn'. Second of all, where are my companions that were with me? You know, the tall, raccoon with blue eyes; the mouse girl, and the possum boy? Are they here? And also, we do we get to go back home to the USA?"




Liseran Thistle said:


> Umbra and Elvyra had arrived at the motel quickly, and the desk clerk remembered who Umbra was from the night before. He pointed to the small cafe, and they both went over and took a seat in front of Gabriello.
> 
> "I've brought Ms. Highwater to speak to you." Umbra told him, gesturing towards the vixen next to him.



Gabriello was relaxing at the table when he saw Umbra, and an unknown vixen with him, came over and sat in front of him. Umbra introduced her and he nod his head to him and then looked at her. "It is a pleasure to meet you, Miss. Highwater. Thank you for coming. And please excuse my appearance, I have to look differently in order to not be noticed."


----------



## Seph (Mar 17, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> "First of all, morn'. Second of all, where are my companions that were with me? You know, the tall, raccoon with blue eyes; the mouse girl, and the possum boy? Are they here? And also, we do we get to go back home to the USA?"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Howard took a moment to think about it before coming up with an answer. “I don’t know about the mouse or the possum, but the raccoon is probably in prison. You don’t usually get to point guns at Federal Agents and get away with it, but that’s my guess.” Howard said looking right him. “As for when you go back to the USA, I’d guess that they’ll tell you the same time that they tell us. Maybe when the crazy coon gets out, if he does, they’ll tell you.” Howard said shrugging.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Mar 17, 2020)

Seph said:


> Howard took a moment to think about it before coming up with an answer. “I don’t know about the mouse or the possum, but the raccoon is probably in prison. You don’t usually get to point guns at Federal Agents and get away with it, but that’s my guess.” Howard said looking right him. “As for when you go back to the USA, I’d guess that they’ll tell you the same time that they tell us. Maybe when the crazy coon gets out, if he does, they’ll tell you.” Howard said shrugging.



"WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT?!?!?" The old badger yelled as some furs that were near to stop and look at him. "Just what the hell do you mean he's in prison?! What happened?! ANSWER ME!!!!" he demanded as he glared down at the blue jay. It was way too early in the morning for craziness, and it seems like it's getting worse.

Meanwhile, Tori had awoken from her sleep and went to the bathroom to wash her face. She came out and saw Noah asleep in his bed and sighed. She then walked back to her bed to take a seat as she thought about everything that happened yesterday.

"Paul...Benny...Master Doyle...Hope....Where did you all go?" she spoke softly and hugged herself.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Mar 17, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> "First of all, morn'. Second of all, where are my companions that were with me? You know, the tall, raccoon with blue eyes; the mouse girl, and the possum boy? Are they here? And also, we do we get to go back home to the USA?"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Elvyra waved it off, "It's fine. Just...tell me who you are first. Umbra here says you used to work for him, but from what I know you're the reason my cousin Peter was behind bars." She said. 

"Where have you _been_ is the question. You've been gone for months on end, and with no word at all."


----------



## Seph (Mar 17, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> "WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT?!?!?" The old badger yelled as some furs that were near to stop and look at him. "Just what the hell do you mean he's in prison?! What happened?! ANSWER ME!!!!" he demanded as he glared down at the blue jay. It was way too early in the morning for craziness, and it seems like it's getting worse.
> 
> Meanwhile, Tori had awoken from her sleep and went to the bathroom to wash her face. She came out and saw Noah asleep in his bed and sighed. She then walked back to her bed to take a seat as she thought about everything that happened yesterday.
> 
> "Paul...Benny...Master Doyle...Hope....Where did you all go?" she spoke softly and hugged herself.


Howard looked up in surprise as the badger turned out to be just like the raccoon. “Well your boy thought it was the Wild West and we were in a bar, he pointed a gun at an agent and just generally was an ass. He’s probably on trial now, like you’re gonna be if you keep threatening me.” Howard added on the end for a little flair.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 17, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Jaquez nod his head as he took extensive notes on the events on what happened. After the raccoon was finished, he looked at him. "Alright, Mr. Jackson. I have a few questions for you. You say that Miss. Bianchi attacked you? How did she attack you and where? And you said she also abused your lover? Can you describe how she hurt her? And who was with you in that interrogation room?"


Paul nodded and brought his tail around, pointing with his cuffed paws where Fia had yanked it and clawed him. "If you's a pull up my right pant leg, you's can see a bruise from where she dun kicked my knee out, on the back of my knee. For Tori, when I was comin' back to get her and head to the airport, I saw her grabbin' her arm and yankin' on her, right there."
He used his cuffed paws to point to the spot on the hamster's arm where Fia had grabbed Tori. "I dun heard her cryin' out in pain... as for who was in there, iss all a bit fuzzy, but I knows my badger friend Benny, who's my boss back home, my cuzin James, some weird lizard, a blue jay... there might've been more, sum of dem Pinkerton scalawags."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Mar 18, 2020)

Gabriello sighed and rubbed his temple. "Please give me a moment. You see, I had recently got my memories back, so it's still a bit fuzzy." He closed his eyes and thought for a moment before reopening it and looking back at them. "Alright, I think I have it now." He straighten himself before he began his story.

"About five or six months ago, back when we were in Arizona, Fang and his men came to the Whitepaw Headquarters to cut a deal with Sabrina. He wanted her property in return for her niece that he held captive. However, that meeting went to hell when that damn rat told them my secret who I really am." He looked around to make sure no one was listening in before he continues. "My real name is Gabriello Maione, and I am the son of Stefano Maione, and heir to the Maione Mafia and Estate. Well, after they left, James was upset about it and you know how he is." He said, looking to Umbra."And Sabrina was disappointed in me. So, hurt from a gun shot wound on the arm, thanks to that damn rat, and pride being crushed, I resigned my position as commander and left the building. And in my self-pity, I went to a bar and got drunk, and got kidnapped afterwards. I was soon awaken at a hotel where I was reunited with my father. He told me the plan on how they were planning to ambush you guys in the factory and to kill most of you off. I tried to escape to relay the warning to you guys, but they caught me and dragged me on a plane to Italy. For the next couple of months, I was back home to the Maione Estate. Being watched constantly in the comfort of my home, while the Whitepaws were either murdered, taken away, or far worse. And then, I found something else out. A spy." He glared and growled lowly. " Her name was Hope McCallister, and she was working at the diner in Chicago. She was behind the massacre at the speakeasy, and everything else after that. She used me to get information to relay it back to Fang so he and his men can do whatever they please while we were away. And what was worse, my father wanted me to _marry_ her. But I had refused. In fact, I tried to kill her, but that German bastard, Hans, got in the way and we fought. I was getting ready to kill him, too when I was struck in the back." 

He felt the back of his head and close his eyes as he tries to remember the rest. "Most of it is a blur on what happened next since I...I had lost my memories. However, I do remember of being here in Paris, and my father and I were meeting this kitsune at a restaurant. It became a trap, and he killed my father, and had his men take me to the river to get killed. However, I got away by shooting one of the Elites in the eye and jumping off the cliff..." He then rubbed his head and groan a bit as he felt a slight sharp pain. "When I came too, I was at the hospital." He looked down at his paw where the ring is. "Most of my memories are fragments since I am still trying to piece things together. However, I do have this vivid memory of my father giving me this, and passing the torch to me before he died. So I am now the Don of the Maione Mafia, which means that I have access on MS23 information." He looks at Umbra and Elvyra. " Miss. Highwater. Umbra. If you can help me clear my name with the Whitepaws, I would gladly use my power as the Don to help them. I can also rewards you handsomely, if you wish."




Seph said:


> Howard looked up in surprise as the badger turned out to be just like the raccoon. “Well your boy thought it was the Wild West and we were in a bar, he pointed a gun at an agent and just generally was an ass. He’s probably on trial now, like you’re gonna be if you keep threatening me.” Howard added on the end for a little flair.



Benjamin growled and huffed. "Fine, pretty boy. You won this round. But that ain't gonna fly with his cousin, and he's not sane at the moment. So who the hell do I need to talk to in order to bail him out? Or do France do that kind of thing?"



Captain TrashPanda said:


> Paul nodded and brought his tail around, pointing with his cuffed paws where Fia had yanked it and clawed him. "If you's a pull up my right pant leg, you's can see a bruise from where she dun kicked my knee out, on the back of my knee. For Tori, when I was comin' back to get her and head to the airport, I saw her grabbin' her arm and yankin' on her, right there."
> He used his cuffed paws to point to the spot on the hamster's arm where Fia had grabbed Tori. "I dun heard her cryin' out in pain... as for who was in there, iss all a bit fuzzy, but I knows my badger friend Benny, who's my boss back home, my cuzin James, some weird lizard, a blue jay... there might've been more, sum of dem Pinkerton scalawags."


 
He looked to all the spots where he was hurt nod his head while continue to take notes and then looked over everything. "Hmmm. We may need these witnesses you describe. You may get Miss. Bianchi for acting unprofessionally and causing harm towards you and your lover. However, it will be difficult to explain you pointing a gun to her and also going into that interrogation room. As long as you don't mention you were there to tend to cause harm to anyone, or interrupting the investigation process, we *might* have a chance at beating this. Do you understand, Mr. Jackson?"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 18, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> He looked to all the spots where he was hurt nod his head while continue to take notes and then looked over everything. "Hmmm. We may need these witnesses you describe. You may get Miss. Bianchi for acting unprofessionally and causing harm towards you and your lover. However, it will be difficult to explain you pointing a gun to her and also going into that interrogation room. As long as you don't mention you were there to tend to cause harm to anyone, or interrupting the investigation process, we *might* have a chance at beating this. Do you understand, Mr. Jackson?"


Paul nodded before speaking to the hamster once more. "Aight... I understand. Hopefully, I ain't a needin' to speak... because that fat, no-nuts steer is gonna warp anythang and everythang I says. I's a reckon you can deliver one helluva case on my behalf."


----------



## Seph (Mar 18, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Benjamin growled and huffed. "Fine, pretty boy. You won this round. But that ain't gonna fly with his cousin, and he's not sane at the moment. So who the hell do I need to talk to in order to bail him out? Or do France do that kind of thing?"


Howard shrugged. "Don't know to be honest, I would say go back to the FED but after what your boy did I don't think they're accepting visitors." Howard said. "Who knows, maybe Fia will come in and tell us directly, that's all I can say."


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Mar 18, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Gabriello sighed and rubbed his temple. "Please give me a moment. You see, I had recently got my memories back, so it's still a bit fuzzy." He closed his eyes and thought for a moment before reopening it and looking back at them. "Alright, I think I have it now." He straighten himself before he began his story.
> 
> "About five or six months ago, back when we were in Arizona, Fang and his men came to the Whitepaw Headquarters to cut a deal with Sabrina. He wanted her property in return for her niece that he held captive. However, that meeting went to hell when that damn rat told them my secret who I really am." He looked around to make sure no one was listening in before he continues. "My real name is Gabriello Maione, and I am the son of Stefano Maione, and heir to the Maione Mafia and Estate. Well, after they left, James was upset about it and you know how he is." He said, looking to Umbra."And Sabrina was disappointed in me. So, hurt from a gun shot wound on the arm, thanks to that damn rat, and pride being crushed, I resigned my position as commander and left the building. And in my self-pity, I went to a bar and got drunk, and got kidnapped afterwards. I was soon awaken at a hotel where I was reunited with my father. He told me the plan on how they were planning to ambush you guys in the factory and to kill most of you off. I tried to escape to relay the warning to you guys, but they caught me and dragged me on a plane to Italy. For the next couple of months, I was back home to the Maione Estate. Being watched constantly in the comfort of my home, while the Whitepaws were either murdered, taken away, or far worse. And then, I found something else out. A spy." He glared and growled lowly. " Her name was Hope McCallister, and she was working at the diner in Chicago. She was behind the massacre at the speakeasy, and everything else after that. She used me to get information to relay it back to Fang so he and his men can do whatever they please while we were away. And what was worse, my father wanted me to _marry_ her. But I had refused. In fact, I tried to kill her, but that German bastard, Hans, got in the way and we fought. I was getting ready to kill him, too when I was struck in the back."
> 
> ...




Umbra and Elvyra sat there for awhile in silence. "Oh no." Elvyra muttered. "This is quite the conundrum I've found myself in, huh?" She sighed, shaking her head wistfully. "Gabriello, I would love nothing more than to say 'sure I'll help clear your name', but I'm in deep shit with the Whitepaws too...or I _will _be in the future." 

"You see Gabriello...the _real _reason I got Miss Highwater and not someone else isn't because she's the new Don, or because she's in charge of the Whitepaws...it's because you're in the same boat." Umbra explained. "We're facilitating a...well..."

"It's a business venture. I'm not working with the Whitepaws or the FED at all. They're using me for their own selfish needs, and I hate it. They are using me and my money just so they can catch their Blackpaws, and what do they have to show for it?" She ranted. "It was _my _men who found the Blackpaws while your gone, Gabriello. I tracked them all down in a day, and these sad bastards have been looking for _months. _Two of them just..._came to us,_ after awhile."

"Her point is, the FED has proven to be filled with a lot of...incompetence. And they're extremely obvious in their true motives." Umbra said. "While I may not think you're a traitor, I don't trust anyone in the FED with my life. And...I'm not about to entrust the lives of the others in their hands either. If we follow through with their plan, what will they do with us when this is all over?"

"More over...what are they going to do with the ones who finally get home? Let them go? Don't kid yourself...They aren't letting the Blackpaws go, why would they let _us _go?" Elvyra sat back, feeling frustrated. "So you see? I can't exactly 'clear' your name with the Whitepaws...because it might not be in your best interest, Or any of ours, for that matter. When Zach called me about getting Peter out of prison, I was ready to help however I can...but now I don't know if I can. And I don't know if I even want to."


----------



## HopeTLioness (Mar 18, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Paul nodded before speaking to the hamster once more. "Aight... I understand. Hopefully, I ain't a needin' to speak... because that fat, no-nuts steer is gonna warp anythang and everythang I says. I's a reckon you can deliver one helluva case on my behalf."



"I will do my absolute best." the hampster assured him. They went over more information before it was time for the trial to begin. They went back into court and it was started up again.  "The course will resume on the case of Monsieur Paul Carter Jackson, vs FED, do you have everything ready?" 

The hampster stood up and cleared his throat. "Yes, sir. We're ready."

The steer nod his head in approval. "Alright. Let us begin. Prosecutor, you may call up your first witness." 

The prosecutor stood up and cleared his throat. "The court would like to ask Miss. Fiametta Bianchi to take a stand." Fia walked in from the back and took her stand. Rosa walked up and presented the bible to her, while Fia does the pledge. After the brief pledge, the prosecutor approached her. "Miss. Bianchi, how did you meet the defendant?"

"I met Signore Jackson a few months ago after the Whitepaws had fallen out of power. He was a worker at a diner, who is related to one of the Whitepaw members that were in the Arizona incident. He recognized who we were and threaten for answers as where his cousin was located. As an associate under contract, I am not legally able to discuss such things with outsiders. And he didn't like that." Fia answered.

"Miss. Bianchi, can you please tell us what happened last night?"

Fia made a deep sighed before answering,"Oh, where should I even begin? Well, let's see...there was a lot of chaos happening at the embassy. One of the which is a hostage situation with one of the last Blackpaw members, which unfortunately, he had escaped. And I admit, I was overwhelmed with everything that happened, but I knew I had a lot of work to do. Before the commotion, we had hired Pinkerton men to go out and find the Blackpaw members after their failed attempt to go into a Whitepaw HQ building in Paris. All but one Pinkerton member failed their mission, hence why we had the hostage situation. Anyway, we had the five members in custody, and for questioning until Signore Jackson, his cousin James Jackson, and his boss, Benjamin Harrington, barged in and wanted to assault Vincent Doyle. Thankfully, Three of the Pinkerton members, Marshall, Howard, and Vince, was there to stop them before they would kill him before we receive any information out of him. I can in, saw the scene, and I was furious. Then, Signore Jackson threw his pistol and hit Signore Doyle in the forehead, giving him a concussion, before he left. I went after him, and told him to stop several times, before he refused. So, I used force to stop him to basically tell him what he was doing was inappropriate and is against the law. He basically did not care what I said, and spew some American nonsense. After a few exchange of words, we parted. A few minutes later, his girlfriend and friend burst into the room again to get to Signore Doyle. So, I got frustrated, and grabbed them while escorting them out of the interrogation room. As I was heading to the elevator door to take them outside to their vehicle, here comes Signore Jackson again. He saw how I grabbed his lover and lost it. He pulled a gun and threaten to shoot me, if I didn't let his lover go. Marshall shot him to take him down, and he was arrested on the spot. He was lucky that it wasn't another agent, otherwise, he would of been killed."

"I see...." the prosecutor said. "Miss. Bianchi, why were Mr. Jackson and the other two men wanted to assault Mr. Doyle." 

"Because he was the reason why Signore Jackson's lover, and his possum friend went missing months ago." Fia answered.

"Is that so? You said that the same two individuals that were kidnapped came into the interrogation room and went over to Mr. Doyle. Were they trying to attack him as well?"

"No, actually. They were checking to see about his well-being. As if, they were really concerned about him."

"Objection! These two individuals are not even here! And I find it hard to believe that two hostages that were kidnapped by this criminal were suddenly buddy-buddy with him!" cried out Jaquez. 

"Sustained. Please move on." The steer ordered.

"Miss. Bianchi, where were they? Did your Pinkerton men found them?"

"No, actually. I believe his friend, Signore Benjamin Harrington, went to the hotel they were in and found them. Of course, after he beat the hell out of Signore Doyle, and then questioned Mr. Howard."

"So basically these American men took it upon themselves to matters into their own paws without consulting you or the other FED agents on anything?"

"No, Signore. They did not."

"Thank you, Miss. Bianchi. Nothing further." The prosecutor took his seat.




Seph said:


> Howard shrugged. "Don't know to be honest, I would say go back to the FED but after what your boy did I don't think they're accepting visitors." Howard said. "Who knows, maybe Fia will come in and tell us directly, that's all I can say."



"Can you call her right now? See if we can things straighten out with Paul so he can leave, and we all can go home?"




Liseran Thistle said:


> Umbra and Elvyra sat there for awhile in silence. "Oh no." Elvyra muttered. "This is quite the conundrum I've found myself in, huh?" She sighed, shaking her head wistfully. "Gabriello, I would love nothing more than to say 'sure I'll help clear your name', but I'm in deep shit with the Whitepaws too...or I _will _be in the future."
> 
> "You see Gabriello...the _real _reason I got Miss Highwater and not someone else isn't because she's the new Don, or because she's in charge of the Whitepaws...it's because you're in the same boat." Umbra explained. "We're facilitating a...well..."
> 
> ...



Gabriello shook his head. "Damnit. We're really are caught up in some shit. And what's wrong, there's another team that we need to watch out for. Remember I talked about a kitsune that my father and I had met? His name is Ruunosuke Nakamuro, and he's the Don of the Claw of the Dragons Mafia. And he *hates* the Whitepaws, the MS23, and now the Maiones. He already took out my father, but he did not completely killed off the bloodlines. For he did not know that his elite failed their mission to kill me. However, he and his men will be looking for me. So please, be careful, and do not trust a multiple tailed kitsune. Especially if they carry a black and white mask."


----------



## Seph (Mar 18, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> "Can you call her right now? See if we can things straighten out with Paul so he can leave, and we all can go home?"


Howard sighed in annoyance. "Fine, I'll call the FED and ask." Howard put the newspaper aside and got up. There was a payphone across the lobby so Howard just went there. He put in a nickel and picked up the phone, there was a phone book right there that had the FED's number in it. Howard dialed the number and held the phone to his earhole, waiting for somebody at the FED to pickup.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 19, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> "I will do my absolute best." the hampster assured him. They went over more information before it was time for the trial to begin. They went back into court and it was started up again.  "The course will resume on the case of Monsieur Paul Carter Jackson, vs FED, do you have everything ready?"
> 
> The hampster stood up and cleared his throat. "Yes, sir. We're ready."
> 
> ...


Paul rolled his eyes as Fia spoke, shaking his head as he'd really love to put a round or six in her knees. He leaned back and listened as she appeared clean and spotless, painting him as a deluded hillbilly. He looked to the hamster once she was done and whispered to him. "Now what?"
---------------------------------------------------------------------
After a bit of silence, Trevor saw no one else had anything else to say. He stood up and went to the door, opening so the guards could come in. "In that case, you are dismissed back to your rooms. Once we have a plan and a course of action, we will inform you."
Guards came in and escorted them out, two helping Sal and two helping Jax. The rest were escorted to their caravan, Sash crawling in beside Akako as they waited for everyone else.


----------



## Seph (Mar 19, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Paul rolled his eyes as Fia spoke, shaking his head as he'd really love to put a round or six in her knees. He leaned back and listened as she appeared clean and spotless, painting him as a deluded hillbilly. He looked to the hamster once she was done and whispered to him. "Now what?"
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------
> After a bit of silence, Trevor saw no one else had anything else to say. He stood up and went to the door, opening so the guards could come in. "In that case, you are dismissed back to your rooms. Once we have a plan and a course of action, we will inform you."
> Guards came in and escorted them out, two helping Sal and two helping Jax. The rest were escorted to their caravan, Sash crawling in beside Akako as they waited for everyone else.


Sal took the guards help and climbed in the car he was in before, breathing a sigh of relief as he got off his knee. Sal was getting tired of the crutches, he would have chosen a wheelchair over this shit, but that’s not the cards he was dealt. Sal waited in the car  to see who would get in with to know if he had anyone to talk to this time.


----------



## WitherSDL (Mar 19, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Paul rolled his eyes as Fia spoke, shaking his head as he'd really love to put a round or six in her knees. He leaned back and listened as she appeared clean and spotless, painting him as a deluded hillbilly. He looked to the hamster once she was done and whispered to him. "Now what?"
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------
> After a bit of silence, Trevor saw no one else had anything else to say. He stood up and went to the door, opening so the guards could come in. "In that case, you are dismissed back to your rooms. Once we have a plan and a course of action, we will inform you."
> Guards came in and escorted them out, two helping Sal and two helping Jax. The rest were escorted to their caravan, Sash crawling in beside Akako as they waited for everyone else.



Wither is the first one out of the room.  He looks Trevor in the eyes as he walks past and his gaze is a bit unsettling.  He doesn't say anything, but one interpretation of his gaze would indicate Wither believes Trevor is going to get them all killed.

He wanted to be first out of the room so he could smoke his cigarette outside while everyone got loaded into their cars.. but once he sees Sal get into a car he cuts in line to be the next man in, tossing away the cigarette so he might sit across from him.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Mar 21, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> "I will do my absolute best." the hampster assured him. They went over more information before it was time for the trial to begin. They went back into court and it was started up again.  "The course will resume on the case of Monsieur Paul Carter Jackson, vs FED, do you have everything ready?"
> 
> The hampster stood up and cleared his throat. "Yes, sir. We're ready."
> 
> ...




"Kistune with multiple tails you say..." Elvyra muttered. "We'll be on the lookout for that. But I guess the question for you I have something I need to reveal to you, and this is just because I could use your help with it. I'm working alongside the Blackpaws. I am not a Blackpaw myself, but I am ensuring that they won't end up in the hands of the FED. I'm doing this in exchange for them getting money that they stole from me." She looked at him for a moment, cautiously. "Gabriello, I am by no means a good person, and I am most certainly not working with good people. Can you still agree to work with me knowing this?"


----------



## HopeTLioness (Mar 21, 2020)

Seph said:


> Howard sighed in annoyance. "Fine, I'll call the FED and ask." Howard put the newspaper aside and got up. There was a payphone across the lobby so Howard just went there. He put in a nickel and picked up the phone, there was a phone book right there that had the FED's number in it. Howard dialed the number and held the phone to his earhole, waiting for somebody at the FED to pickup.




At the FED Office, the front desk picked up the phone and answered. "_Bonjour et merci d'appeler la FED. Francais ou anglais?_"




Captain TrashPanda said:


> Paul rolled his eyes as Fia spoke, shaking his head as he'd really love to put a round or six in her knees. He leaned back and listened as she appeared clean and spotless, painting him as a deluded hillbilly. He looked to the hamster once she was done and whispered to him. "Now what?"




"Now I cross-examine, her." the hamster whispered back. The steer cleared his throat and looked to Jaquez. "You may cross-examine the witness." Jaquez stood up and walked up to Fia. "Thank you, your honor. Now, Miss. Bianchi, you spoke about your frustration about the events that happened yesterday about the hostage situation, is that correct?"

"Yes, I did." Fia agreed.

"And when you went into the interrogation room, and saw Mr. Jackson, and two others were there, you were furious, correct?”

“Yes I was.”

“And then when he left and refuse to stop, you basically used force, which led marks on his tail and the back of his calf. Now, Miss. Bianchi, don’t you think that was an unnecessary action towards Mr. Jackson since he had already left?”

Fia frowned. “No, because he was refusing to cooperate and listen what I had to say. Plus, I didn’t want him to go too far before telling him that there was a ride outside to take him and his friends back to the hotel.”

“But you didn’t do that. In your statement, you said that you were reprimanding him and telling him about his behavior, and from how you sound while giving your testimony, you were raveled by it. Miss. Bianchi, do you have a history of having anger issues.”

“Objection, your honor! My client’s emotion has nothing to do with the defendant’s action!” objected the prosecutor.

“Sustained. Please continue, Monsieur Jaquez.” Replied the judge.

“Yes, you’re honor. Miss. Bianchi, after you finished talking to Mr. Jackson, and went back to the interrogation room, you claimed that my client’s lover and friend burst into the room to speak with one of the suspects?”

“That is correct.”

“Why wasn’t there a guard there to stop them? Surely if there were, none of this would have happened. And what about those Pinkerton men? They should have easily made sure that they wouldn’t come in to interrupt the interrogation process.”

“OBJECTION!” yelled the prosecutor.

“Overruled. Please answer the question, Miss. Bianchi.” Commanded the judge.

“That, I cannot answer. I was in the middle of discussing something with Senora Highwater, to get medical attention for the injured suspect.” Fia answer, slowly starting to get annoyed by the questions.

“Miss. Bianchi, when my client’s lover and friend came in, was it necessary to use such force on them to make them cry? Exactly where in the FED procedures where you can manhandle a person and drag them out of a room? It seems to be very unprofessional and using the title of an agent, wouldn’t you say that you are using it to abuse your powers as an officer of the federal government?”

“OBJECTION! Obviously, Mr. Jaquez is trying to personally attack my witness’s character for doing her job!” yelled the prosecutor, not happy about where this is going. 

Boucher banged his mallet to get order. “Order! Order in the court.”



Liseran Thistle said:


> "Kistune with multiple tails you say..." Elvyra muttered. "We'll be on the lookout for that. But I guess the question for you I have something I need to reveal to you, and this is just because I could use your help with it. I'm working alongside the Blackpaws. I am not a Blackpaw myself, but I am ensuring that they won't end up in the hands of the FED. I'm doing this in exchange for them getting money that they stole from me." She looked at him for a moment, cautiously. "Gabriello, I am by no means a good person, and I am most certainly not working with good people. Can you still agree to work with me knowing this?"



Gabriello furrowed his brows at her when she revealed that she's working with the Blackpaws. However, he thought about since Fang is now dead, they are probably are pretty much on their own. And when he was in Italy, he had his fair shares of doing evil deeds under his father. So he couldn't judge her too harshly since he has nothing else and they are both after something. After giving it much thought, he sighed. "I don't fully agree with you working with the Blackpaws because they are untrustworthy. However, we cannot trust the FED, and maybe even the Whitepaws, either. So there isn't much option for me to choose. And it would make sense to work with the Blackpaws since technically, the Maione's business has a stock with the MS23's funds, which is probably is frozen at the moment. So with that in mind, I will put my pride aside and help you, and the Blackpaws, with everything and everything as much as possible."


----------



## Seph (Mar 21, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> At the FED Office, the front desk picked up the phone and answered. "_Bonjour et merci d'appeler la FED. Francais ou anglais_


“English.” Howard said plainly, he didn’t know what she said but she probably asked what language he spoke. He took a couple more nickels out of his pocket because he didn’t know how long this was going to take.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Mar 21, 2020)

Seph said:


> “English.” Howard said plainly, he didn’t know what she said but she probably asked what language he spoke. He took a couple more nickels out of his pocket because he didn’t know how long this was going to take.



"Hello and thank you for calling the FED Front Desk. How may I assist you?"


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 21, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> "Now I cross-examine, her." the hamster whispered back. The steer cleared his throat and looked to Jaquez. "You may cross-examine the witness." Jaquez stood up and walked up to Fia. "Thank you, your honor. Now, Miss. Bianchi, you spoke about your frustration about the events that happened yesterday about the hostage situation, is that correct?"
> 
> "Yes, I did." Fia agreed.
> 
> ...


Paul watched as the hamster began to pick Fia apart, a small smirk on his face as she and her attorney became flustered. He leaned back in his seat and shot her a look, before looking to the nutless cattle as he called for order. "My ooooohh my... how the mighty dun fallen," he mumbled to himself, softly chuckling as he watched the chaos ensue.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Mar 21, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> At the FED Office, the front desk picked up the phone and answered. "_Bonjour et merci d'appeler la FED. Francais ou anglais?_"
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Elvyra nodded at him, "Good to hear, Gabriello. I guess I should fill you in on what exactly the Blackpaws and I are doing. I have to explain the money that has been stolen from me, first. I'm related to a friend of yours, Zach Higgsely. He's my cousin you see, and he called me up here on account of Peter being trapped in prison. I came here with the intention of freeing your friends and Peter, as you know, but Fia and the FED obviously had...other things in mind. I was told Peter and the others had managed to escape all on their own, and that they were on their way home." Naturally, anyone else would be happy about this, ecstatic even. But soon my objective changed, and it wasn't even because of my own decision making, that was something the director of the FED had decided all on his own..."



"He...asked for her help, but it was hardly a request and more of a-" Umbra spoke up.



"Bribe. Those bastards are bribing me. And they have the audacity to do it with my own stole goods. They wanted me find the Blackpaws for them, use my resources to do it, and all for practically free. Sure, I guess I could be a little grateful to them for pointing out how I was being duped, but I don't appreciate them using this as an opportunity to get something from me. I'm a business woman, Gabriello, I never do anything for anyone for free, ever. I do favors for family, sure, but this? This is something entirely different." Elvyra stopped, her anger quickly showing. She took a slow, deep breath. "So I'm working with the Blackpaws now because of this. They're reliable, they have a reputation for getting things done quickly. And they don't believe in doing things for free, either. So what I need you to do, Gabriello, is help me find a way to help free the Blackpaws. We'll be orchestrating an operation in a few days, getting my money back from one of their old bases of operation. We need to do this before a new Don is appointed, seeing as their old one is now dead. As of this moment, the men you know to be the Blackpaws are nothing but a group of old criminals for hire. The Blackpaws will be getting my money back, while the men I brought with me originally will be taking care of the new Don. Your job is to provide things like transportation. Right now, I have them all stuck at a hospital, the very one you were in last night. I need them out of there, and in another place, somewhere the FED won't know about. Right now, everyone who’s associated with them are on a trial for their own incompetence, so we have time.”
..........................................................

Peter had nothing left to say on the matter, he really just wanted to get home, but it didn't seem like that would be happening anytime soon. He decided he would just keep moving, that's all anyone seemed to be doing with him and the others anyway. He got up, and headed for the waiting cars outside, taking a seat in one of them. 

(Last post it's like the end of an era.)


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Mar 21, 2020)

Akako got inside the car with Sashenka. Her hands on her lap while she prepared to head back. In the same car as before Kyo sat. Her plan at the moment being to gain trust and collect info no matter how miniscule it may be.

(Sorry readers, I tried to keep it on FAF but was outvoted)


----------



## HopeTLioness (Mar 21, 2020)

Hello everyone! It has been about a year since Easy Times were started, and it has been going strong since. In fact, for what we have known, it is the most active SFW rp on the forum. However, due to technical issues with the forum, and other personal influences, we have decided to move the main role play to our Discord server, so it will be easier for us to manage. If FurAffinity somehow fix their issues, we _might_ come back. Otherwise, you are welcome to come and continue reading on the story, and if you want to join, please inbox me.

Easy Times Discord: Join the Easy Times: Bad Blood Discord Server!

Thank you so much for the memories, and hope to see you guys in the near future.


Take care!


-  Easy Time Team


----------

